# GOODTIMES , WORLD WIDE



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

BIKES ARE WELCOME, 100%


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

............MERRYXMAS..........ALL BIKECLUBS.................


----------



## nocaddydaddy

Great pic's keep them coming!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:thumbsup: good line up.


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 19 2006, 07:36 AM~6784553
> *:thumbsup: good line up.
> *


thanks,


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is there any other chapters with bikes? Do you guys have any trikes?


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2006, 08:04 PM~6788155
> *Is there any other chapters with bikes? Do you guys have any trikes?
> *



















yes we do have more chapters


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## chamuco61

'sup goodtimes!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

much props 2 our bike club keep reppin hard and if anyone intersted in starting another chapter dont be shy hit us up or if u have a change of heart and wanna roll good times get at us lates...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 20 2006, 03:18 AM~6789959
> *much props 2 our bike club keep reppin hard and if anyone intersted in starting another chapter dont be shy hit us up or if u have a change of heart and wanna roll good times get at us lates...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 11:09 AM~6784040
> *GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Sneak

I like this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## meat

:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941

GOODTIMES EAST LA


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

..........GOODTIMES..................


----------



## Sunny D-lite

http://i18.tinypic.com/48hlgn4.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SAUL

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB. FROM SHOT CALLERS BIKE CLUB


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 22 2006, 10:54 PM~6807999
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB. FROM SHOT CALLERS BIKE CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 22 2006, 10:54 PM~6807999
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB. FROM SHOT CALLERS BIKE CLUB
> *


merryxmas homies,
i didn't see you guys at the sf station


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:12 AM~6784048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIKES ARE WELCOME, 100%
> *


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 23 2006, 12:01 AM~6808325
> *merryxmas homies,
> i didn't see you guys at the sf station
> *


we were there at about 7:45 til about 8:30...it was cold as fuck over there!!! they didnt have the fireplace on.


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 23 2006, 12:25 AM~6808415
> *we were there at about 7:45 til about 8:30...it was cold as fuck over there!!! they didnt have the fireplace on.
> *


i did the same shit
i called everyone told them meeting was cancelled
to cold, the people from there dont even show up


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

some one forgot to write something


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

girls come along


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

.............T.........T..........T.......................


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

NO HATTERS ALLOWED,


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 23 2006, 12:39 AM~6808682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some one forgot to write something
> *


MORE PICS OF HER PLEASE


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 23 2006, 06:34 AM~6809004
> *MORE PICS OF HER PLEASE
> *


thats my sister 
come to the valley, so you can meet her


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 23 2006, 06:47 PM~6811867
> *GTFOH THAT'S NOT YOUR SISTER HOMIE</span> :0 :0 :0*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## NaturalHighII

MERRY CHRISTMAS GOOD TIMES FROM THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 24 2006, 07:00 AM~6814130
> *     GTFOH THAT'S NOT YOUR SISTER HOMIE :0  :0  :0
> *


no thats not my sister
and thats good shes not my sister
shes good ha


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 24 2006, 01:36 PM~6816207
> *no thats not my sister
> and thats good shes not my sister
> shes good ha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: more pics of her please


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 24 2006, 02:48 PM~6816263
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  more pics of her please
> *


you remember this one


----------



## chamuco61

_*Merry Christmas to the homies in GOODTIMES from the ShotCallers Family...*_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 24 2006, 07:18 PM~6817632
> *you remember this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN ITS ALL ABOUT THE RAIDERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:12 AM~6784048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIKES ARE WELCOME, 100%
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 24 2006, 06:18 PM~6817632
> *you remember this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: ANYMORE PICS BIG HOME?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 25 2006, 03:40 PM~6822847
> *
> *


you got any more pics of the bike in your avitar


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

it doesn't matter how young you are you can still joint GOODTIMES BC
babys
kids
teenagers
and old people i mean old people
























































you know


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 26 2006, 11:15 PM~6833479
> *it doesn't matter how young you are you can still joint GOODTIMES BC
> babys
> kids
> teenagers
> and old people i mean old people
> you know
> *


damn homie, you shouldnt let kids smoke joints!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: just messin' homies, wassup goodtimers!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 26 2006, 11:20 PM~6833540
> *damn homie, you shouldnt let kids smoke joints!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  just messin' homies, wassup goodtimers!!!
> *


waz happening,homies


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 26 2006, 11:25 PM~6833581
> *waz happening,homies
> *


chillin man...


----------



## bad news

to funny i like that old lade pic man :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 25 2006, 12:26 AM~6819173
> *MAN ITS ALL ABOUT THE RAIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

Tyght work guys..... Stopping by to show some love....


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 27 2006, 01:31 AM~6834378
> *Tyght work guys..... Stopping by to show some love....
> *


thanks homie
cali needs love


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:12 AM~6784048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIKES ARE WELCOME, 100%
> *


----------



## meat

:thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

any nice drawings out there any body post them up


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 28 2006, 11:07 PM~6851460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## meat

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 24 2006, 06:18 PM~6817632
> *you remember this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

''CERTIFIED TROUBLE'' AKA ANGEL HAS BEATEN HIS CASE IN COURT AND IS NOT GOING 2 JAIL TONITE JUST KEEPING EVERYONE POSTED TALKED 2 HIM ON THE PHONE A FEW MINUTES AGO THANKS 2 ALL THAT WERE CONCERNED ....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 29 2006, 11:02 PM~6859752
> *TTT
> *


WAZ UP, BOSS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 27 2006, 12:47 AM~6834149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES DETROIT MI..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2006, 07:10 PM~6823855
> *you got any more pics of the bike in your avitar
> *


ILL TAKE MORE PICS LATER


----------



## bad news

we need better pics of the bikes goodtime


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 30 2006, 08:57 PM~6866262
> *ILL TAKE MORE PICS LATER
> *


here ya go paul...wutup GTIMES?



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: say cheese punk! lol


















hahahaha wait till we get the murals foo...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 30 2006, 11:14 PM~6867094
> *here ya go paul...wutup GTIMES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: say cheese punk! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha wait till we get the murals foo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS SEEZER


----------



## *SEEZER*

no problem..YOU WANT THE CLOSE UPS OF THE MURALS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 30 2006, 11:18 PM~6867145
> *no problem..YOU WANT THE CLOSE UPS OF THE MURALS?
> *


YEA


----------



## *SEEZER*

i cant call now...but ill just say here..my brother might take me..but if he dont then im not goin at all..thanx for da offer though homie..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS SEEZER ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Dec 30 2006, 10:22 PM~6867199
> *i cant call now...but ill just say here..my brother might take me..but if he dont then im not goin at all..thanx for da offer though homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The murals look good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 818cadi

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:16 AM~6784058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up to all bike members goodtimes happy new year


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Dec 31 2006, 02:07 AM~6868413
> *whats up to all bike members goodtimes happy new year
> *


http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4dp0dxk


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

just to let anybody out there 
GOODTIMESCC 14 CHAPTERS
THAT MEANS WE HAVE BIKECLUBS TOO


----------



## lolow

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## SAUL

FELIZ ANO NUEVO CAMARADAS DE GOOD TIMES


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 12:25 PM~6854414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

...............HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE OUTTHERE.........................
FROM GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.... AND CAR CLUB .,,.......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS
































:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 1 2007, 08:03 PM~6879214
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 31 2006, 06:23 PM~6872192
> *Happy New Year Guys
> *


happy new years 
2007 is going to be bad ass


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

fucken goodtimes does it


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

T T T


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4h05fed


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## Guest

if anyone wants 2 join or check out our bike club hit us up we also lookin 4 full timers 2 start chapters world wide we 15 chapters strong and ready 4 more do wutt u must the name speaks 4 it self GOOD TIMES ALL DAY ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2007, 12:37 AM~6898699
> *http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4h05fed
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

check it out homie's getting ready to be sent out to cali to be worked on







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 5 2007, 07:28 PM~6914573
> *check it out homie's getting ready to be sent out to cali to be worked on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO ARE YOU SENDING IT TO


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 06:29 PM~6914580
> *WHO ARE YOU SENDING IT TO
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: it's a secreto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 5 2007, 07:30 PM~6914585
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: it's a secreto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 06:32 PM~6914601
> *ALRIGHT..
> *


  hit me up on da pm or give me a call and we could talk about it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 5 2007, 07:33 PM~6914606
> *  hit me up on da pm or give me a call and we could talk about it
> *


PM SENT


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 06:35 PM~6914616
> *PM SENT
> *


   replied


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 5 2007, 07:37 PM~6914625
> *    replied
> *


whats the secret?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2007, 06:57 PM~6914736
> *whats the secret?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: hit me up on da pm big homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 07:25 PM~6914972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 who's dat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY LADY ..JK


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 07:28 PM~6914995
> *MY LADY ..JK
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 5 2007, 08:30 PM~6915011
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 07:33 PM~6915025
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 07:33 PM~6915035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 5 2007, 08:34 PM~6915039
> *
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY OLD BIKE


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 07:44 PM~6915099
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yeah im shooting for tike of da year in 08'


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2007, 08:49 PM~6915137
> *MY OLD BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show more pics of your old bike


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

..............what up dogs................


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2007, 10:27 PM~6915862
> *show more pics of your old bike
> *


thats all i got


----------



## Guest




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

.........GOODTIMES.............


----------



## Guest

wus sup hommies checkin in


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jan 8 2007, 06:59 PM~6937399
> *wus sup hommies checkin in
> *


WAZ UP BIG HOMIE 
JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP ANOTHER CAR


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 1 2007, 08:09 PM~6878863
> *
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 12:25 PM~6854414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 5 2007, 08:27 PM~6914986
> *:0  :0 who's dat
> *


i dont know but it wasnt me taking the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## 818cadi

whats up little hommies bikes are looking good keep it up goodtimes a u now this


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THIS IS MY BROTHER GEO BIKE NOW ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2007, 10:49 PM~6966736
> *THIS IS MY BROTHER GEO BIKE NOW ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

old school pic of the bike club....


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2007, 11:53 PM~6967406
> *old school pic of the bike club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmm thats old school


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 12 2007, 12:12 AM~6967487
> *dammmmm thats old school
> *


there me on my bike and my old orange bike .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 5 2007, 10:27 PM~6915862
> *show more pics of your old bike
> *


found pics


----------



## CE 707

[]

this bike use to be in goodtimes 94-96 from IE chapter it was my cousins bike then he gave it to me he kept the seat couse it had goodtime engraved on it. i plan to bring to out this year. good luck to your club


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2007, 11:46 PM~6975836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> 
> this bike use to be in goodtimes 94-96 from IE chapter it was my cousins bike then he gave it to me  he kept the seat couse it had goodtime engraved on it.      i plan to bring to out this year. good luck to your club
> *


good luck on the project homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2007, 11:46 PM~6975836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> 
> this bike use to be in goodtimes 94-96 from IE chapter it was my cousins bike then he gave it to me  he kept the seat couse it had goodtime engraved on it.      i plan to bring to out this year. good luck to your club
> *


nice bike homie ..


----------



## Guest

2 da top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818




----------



## chris818




----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 15 2007, 08:58 PM~6997220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:09 AM~6784040
> *GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

:biggrin: ha ha christian dont know how to post pics haha :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 16 2007, 01:19 AM~6999073
> *:biggrin: ha ha christian dont know how to post pics haha :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 15 2007, 07:58 PM~6997220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up lil goodtimes


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 16 2007, 05:43 PM~7005555
> *
> *


THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICS


----------



## 19stratus97

nice bikes


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jan 17 2007, 09:34 PM~7017721
> *nice bikes
> *


thanks homie
if you like bikes, you need to come to our show


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 17 2007, 07:34 PM~7017240
> *THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE PICS
> *


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2007, 10:46 PM~6975836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> 
> this bike use to be in goodtimes 94-96 from IE chapter it was my cousins bike then he gave it to me  he kept the seat couse it had goodtime engraved on it.      i plan to bring to out this year. good luck to your club
> *


how much for the forks?


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## Guest




----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 17 2007, 10:21 PM~7018496
> *how much for the forks?
> *


----------



## Guest




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

dammm the fool rolling with a 5,000,00
dollar suit


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 19 2007, 01:13 AM~7028391
> *and here it is
> View My Video
> jerry heller
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

View My Video
enjoy thats the lil homies girl


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

t t t


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

want more?


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Lucky Dogs..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2007, 02:16 AM~7038039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:16 AM~6784058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy

lot and lots of nice bikes!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 23 2007, 12:05 PM~7063369
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:
> *


waz up goodtimes familia


----------



## chris818

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 23 2007, 09:04 PM~7067577
> *T T T :thumbsup:
> *


waz up chris 
have u seen the guy that is painting your bike or what


----------



## Guest




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 23 2007, 09:04 PM~7067577
> *T T T :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 23 2007, 10:23 PM~7068399
> *waz up chris
> have u seen the guy that is painting your bike or what
> *


WHAT COLOR IS THE BIKE


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 24 2007, 11:36 AM~7071993
> *WHAT COLOR IS THE BIKE
> *


ITS GOING TO BE COBAL BLUE


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 23 2007, 10:23 PM~7068399
> *waz up chris
> have u seen the guy that is painting your bike or what
> *


I HAVENT SEEN HIM HE MIGHT BRING IT TODAY


----------



## Guest

2 da top


----------



## chris818

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2007, 11:53 PM~6967406
> *old school pic of the bike club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## meat

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## chris818

2 DA TOP


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 25 2007, 08:23 PM~7087366
> *2 DA TOP
> *


ok some pics now


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 12:25 PM~6854414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

sup GOODTIMES !!! :wave: 

Hey guys u have some prety bikes!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 12 2007, 12:53 AM~6967406
> *old school pic of the bike club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2007, 08:27 AM~7107442
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOOK AT PAUL JR ON HIS LOWRIDER BIKE....


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 4 2007, 11:34 PM~6907754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## 818cadi

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 28 2007, 09:42 PM~7113398
> *THAT WAS A GOOD DAY
> *


WHAT UP BIKE MEMBERS JUST STOPPEN BYE DOING GOOD LITTLE HOMIES KEEP IT UP GOODTIMES SFV 818CADI 
LATERS


----------



## Guest

checkin in hommies


----------



## chris818




----------



## chris818




----------



## meat

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 29 2007, 09:51 PM~7123123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jan 29 2007, 08:48 PM~7123081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 29 2007, 09:42 PM~7123788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chris818




----------



## chris818




----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY NEW BIKE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

WHAT YOU DOING ON MY COMPUTER!!!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2007, 09:04 PM~7133897
> *WHAT YOU DOING ON MY COMPUTER!!!!!!
> *


uuuuuuu and your camera too


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodnight
goodtimes


----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up bike club


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2007, 09:03 PM~7133890
> *MY NEW BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BAD ASS BIKE LIL GODDTIMES


----------



## chris818

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Nice bikes GOODTIMES bike club :thumbsup:


----------



## chris818

:wave:


----------



## chris818

T T T


----------



## chris818

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## chris818

T T T


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 4 2007, 08:43 PM~7175949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when was that pic tookin


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 5 2007, 10:18 PM~7185592
> *when was that pic tookin
> *


that was back in the early 90's at the super show in the sports arena


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

whats up homies 

wheres punk ass chris 818


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2007, 05:40 PM~7192556
> *whats up homies
> 
> wheres punk ass chris 818
> *


long time no see


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 7 2007, 01:32 PM~7199314
> *long time no see
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 7 2007, 12:45 PM~7199407
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


hey whats up homie.. how have u been


----------



## noe_from_texas

alright, i don't come on much either, hadn't seen you in a while


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 7 2007, 07:03 PM~7202726
> *alright, i don't come on much either, hadn't  seen you in a while
> *


i know i can tell.. you use to be a lil whore.. how are things in texas???


----------



## noe_from_texas

it was really cold the last 2 weeks, but it's warm now, by cold i mean in the 40's


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 7 2007, 07:09 PM~7202772
> *it was really cold the last 2 weeks, but it's warm now, by cold i mean in the 40's
> *


its been like tha tin the morning over here then gets a little better


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TO THE TOP FOR THE LIL G-TIMERS...


----------



## Sunny D-lite

my sons bike comming soon


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 8 2007, 11:43 AM~7209053
> *my sons bike comming soon
> *


What year 2012..


----------



## chris818

T T T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Uno Malo

Lets bring it back to the TOP homies 

G-TIMES BABY


----------



## Sunny D-lite

here u go bike club.. your shot is at the end of the video
http://www.goodtimescarclub.com/vid/KiloLeanlikeacholoSD.wmv


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 11 2007, 11:52 AM~7232011
> *here u go bike club.. your shot is at the end of the video
> http://www.goodtimescarclub.com/vid/KiloLeanlikeacholoSD.wmv
> *


DAMN I WISH I WAS THERE..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 11 2007, 01:57 PM~7232688
> *DAMN I WISH I WAS THERE..
> *


oh u missed alot :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up goodtimers


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 13 2007, 04:59 PM~7251224
> *WHATS UP *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

meeting on friday no excuses
goodtimes 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 14 2007, 12:55 AM~7256657
> *meeting on friday no excuses
> goodtimes 818
> *


WHATS HAPPENING ON FRIDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 13 2007, 12:20 AM~7246018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ALL U LIL BIKE MEMBERS GOT TO SHAVE ... :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2007, 08:22 PM~7263989
> *DAMN ALL U LIL BIKE MEMBERS GOT TO SHAVE ... :roflmao:
> *


i know they drink beer thats why


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 14 2007, 09:58 PM~7264986
> *i know they drink beer thats why
> *


they are 12 year olds on steroids


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 15 2007, 01:11 PM~7269521
> *:biggrin:
> 
> they are 12 year olds on steroids
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## chris818

:biggrin: T T T :biggrin: </span></span>


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 11 2007, 11:52 AM~7232011
> *here u go bike club.. your shot is at the end of the video
> http://www.goodtimescarclub.com/vid/KiloLeanlikeacholoSD.wmv
> *


goodtimes just getting started uuuuuuuuuuuu
wacht out


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

who gives a fuck about quality if youre members are leaving your club

you bitches need more shows and cars .... 15 chapters . thanks haters


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 17 2007, 12:34 AM~7284132
> *who gives a fuck about quality if youre members are leaving your club
> 
> you bitches need more shows and cars .... 15 chapters .  thanks haters
> *


hahahaha was sup fool whos talking shit now let me guess i no ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IMPERIALS CAR SHOW


----------



## Guest

2 da top


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

to the fucken top you just say it
here we go , the more haters around the best we become


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

certifiedtrouble president of the bikeclub 
any questions pm me no fear ...
im human too . goodtimes bikeclub.sanfernando valley


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 25 2007, 10:20 PM~7088805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES BC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2007, 07:13 PM~7287578
> *IMPERIALS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up bike club


----------



## GOODTIMES BC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7309576
> *whats up bike club
> *


WHATS UP GREG :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES BC_@Feb 20 2007, 08:08 PM~7311831
> *WHATS UP GREG :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up geo.. how is layitlow treating you


----------



## chris818

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Sunny D-lite

http://i19.tinypic.com/4g79bit.jpg[/img]]


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 21 2007, 07:31 PM~7320854
> *http://i19.tinypic.com/4g79bit.jpg[/img]]
> *


did we get a 1st place or what?


----------



## GOODTIMES BC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 22 2007, 05:13 PM~7329458
> *did we get a 1st place or what?
> *


na my brother got 2nd place ...


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES BC_@Feb 23 2007, 08:49 PM~7339566
> *na my brother got 2nd place ...
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE BLACK TRIKE


----------



## GOODTIMES BC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Feb 23 2007, 10:44 PM~7340300
> *WHAT ABOUT THE BLACK TRIKE
> *


NA HE DIDNT GET NOTHING ..


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

next time dont trip


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT FOR THE LIL TIMERS HOLDING IT DOWN WORLDWIDE TAKING OVER THE WORLD ONE STATE AT A TIME. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris818

*T T T*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2007, 08:22 AM~7346550
> *TTT FOR THE LIL TIMERS HOLDING IT DOWN WORLDWIDE TAKING OVER THE WORLD ONE STATE AT A TIME.  :thumbsup:
> *


you know what i mean
tell this guys


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 22 2007, 06:13 PM~7329458
> *did we get a 1st place or what?
> *


got a close up pic of the murals?


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 27 2007, 05:35 PM~7366627
> *got a close up pic of the murals?
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

WHATS HAPPIN G.T :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7377988
> *WHATS HAPPIN G.T :biggrin:
> *


waz up homeboy 
thanks 4 stopping by


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 12:25 PM~6854414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Feb 27 2007, 08:30 PM~7367858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that color... it is amazing!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2007, 08:48 PM~7386537
> *what is that color... it is amazing!
> *


THANKS HOMIE ..ITS A CANDY ORANGE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 22 2007, 05:13 PM~7329458
> *did we get a 1st place or what?
> *


THEY PUT ME IN RADICAL ..


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

TTT


----------



## Guest

wus sup hommies just passin by


----------



## chris818

_*T T T*_


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2007, 04:56 PM~7392280
> *THANKS HOMIE ..ITS A CANDY ORANGE
> *


candy orange with a silver base.


----------



## SAUL

NICE BIKES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

WAZ UP HOMIES 
JUST PASSING BY 

T T T


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 8 2007, 12:39 AM~7434458
> *WAZ UP HOMIES
> JUST PASSING BY
> 
> T T T
> *


homie u the one i gave the beer to at the bbq over here in oxnard?


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 8 2007, 01:40 AM~7434460
> *homie u the one i gave the beer to at the bbq over here in oxnard?
> *


YOU WHERE IN THE CAPRICE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 8 2007, 12:48 AM~7434473
> *YOU WHERE IN THE CAPRICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wence

TTT CLEAN BIKES... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...GOODTIMES SFV


----------



## chris818




----------



## chamuco61

'sup goodtimes!! :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 8 2007, 11:59 PM~7442344
> *'sup goodtimes!!  :wave:
> *


waz up homie
i wanted to ask you something
about bando job
you got some one


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

wus up goodtimers stay up


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 9 2007, 12:49 AM~7442641
> *waz up homie
> i wanted to ask you something
> about bando job
> you got some one
> *


i been doing the frames in my club for a lil while now, so hit me up next time we run into each other at the spot n ill give you a price..


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

> _Originally posted by Sneak_@Dec 20 2006, 02:04 PM~6792474
> *I like this bike :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ORALE HOMIE THIS FRAME IS PRETTY BAD ...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Mar 9 2007, 09:12 AM~7443949
> *ORALE HOMIE THIS FRAME IS PRETTY BAD ...
> *


thanks homie 
:biggrin:


----------



## casper805

WERE THE CORONAS AT?


----------



## wence

ttt for the bike club....


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSIN BY GOOD TIMES


----------



## Uno Malo

uno malo was here to check up on the bike club chapter keep on doing a good job homies


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 11 2007, 10:39 PM~7459016
> *PASSIN BY GOOD TIMES
> *


waz up homie
whats going on


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 12 2007, 02:18 PM~7462353
> *NEW SHOW DATE: SUNDAY, MAY 20, 2007</span>
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

what you guys think


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 12 2007, 04:51 PM~7463384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you guys think
> *


FOR THE CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 12 2007, 03:52 PM~7463389
> *FOR THE CUTTY  :biggrin:
> *


sshhhhhhhhhhh
for the bike


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 12 2007, 03:55 PM~7463412
> *sshhhhhhhhhhh
> for the bike
> *


----------



## chris818

*T T T*


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

A BIG Q-VO TO ALL Y LITTLE PEDAL PUSHERS STAY UP CARNALITOS


----------



## Sunny D-lite

WHATS UP LITTLE HOMIES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by wence_@Mar 9 2007, 04:06 PM~7446352
> *ttt for the bike club....
> *


HEY WENCE THANK U FOR MAKING ME THE PLAQ


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

*  T T T  *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 15 2007, 12:20 PM~7484482
> *   T T T
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 12:22 PM~7484493
> *WHATS UP CHRIS
> *


WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOUR TRIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NOTHING JUST WAITING FOR THE PARTS FROM TROUBLES WIFE..AND LOOKING FOR A GIRLS FRAME BECAUSE I AINT GOING WITH A BOYS FRAME ..THEN REDO MY BOX ALIGATOR SKIN BROWN ..


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 12:28 PM~7484533
> *NOTHING JUST WAITING FOR THE PARTS FROM TROUBLES WIFE..AND LOOKING FOR A GIRLS FRAME BECAUSE I AINT GOING WITH A BOYS FRAME ..THEN REDO MY BOX ALIGATOR SKIN  BROWN ..
> *


THOSE ARE SOME GOOD IDEAS... WHEN DO YOU THINK IS GOING TO COME OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 15 2007, 12:31 PM~7484557
> *THOSE ARE SOME GOOD IDEAS... WHEN DO YOU THINK IS GOING TO COME OUT
> *


TRYING TO BRING IT OUT BY THE GOODTIMES SFV SHOW


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 12:34 PM~7484570
> *TRYING TO BRING IT OUT BY THE GOODTIMES SFV SHOW
> *


YEAH IM GOING TO TRY TO BRING OUT A PROJECT MYSELF FOR THE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 15 2007, 12:36 PM~7484582
> *YEAH IM GOING TO TRY TO BRING OUT A PROJECT MYSELF FOR THE SHOW
> *


BUT HOPEFULLY I HAVE EXTRA CASH FOR THE MIRROWS


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 01:49 PM~7484957
> *BUT HOPEFULLY I HAVE EXTRA CASH FOR THE MIRROWS
> *


HEY I THINK SOMEONE FROM SHOTCALLERS IS SELLING A BONDED GIRLS FRAME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 15 2007, 02:57 PM~7485342
> *HEY I THINK SOMEONE FROM SHOTCALLERS IS SELLING A BONDED GIRLS FRAME
> *


YEA BAD NEWS


----------



## Sunny D-lite

big up to lil goodtimes CC for doing his thing in the right today..
http://i16.tinypic.com/4fv10t1.jpg[/img]] 
http://i15.tinypic.com/4ihe6bn.jpg[/img]]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 15 2007, 10:49 PM~7488568
> *big up to lil goodtimes CC for doing his thing in the right today..
> http://i16.tinypic.com/4fv10t1.jpg[/img]]
> http://i15.tinypic.com/4ihe6bn.jpg[/img]]
> *


THANKS GREG FOR POSTING


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 15 2007, 10:49 PM~7488568
> *big up to lil goodtimes CC for doing his thing in the right today..
> http://i16.tinypic.com/4fv10t1.jpg[/img]]
> http://i15.tinypic.com/4ihe6bn.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0 damn!!! look at paul throwin dukes in the ring!!! :werd:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 12:28 PM~7484533
> *NOTHING JUST WAITING FOR THE PARTS FROM TROUBLES WIFE..AND LOOKING FOR A GIRLS FRAME BECAUSE I AINT GOING WITH A BOYS FRAME ..THEN REDO MY BOX ALIGATOR SKIN  BROWN ..
> *


i got a girls frame that one of my members is suposed to buy off of me, but im still waiting on the money for it, if she dont get it, ill give it to you for 35 bucks...its stock, no bondo...but that can be arranged.


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 15 2007, 10:55 PM~7488604
> *i got a girls frame that one of my members is suposed to buy off of me, but im still waiting on the money for it, if she dont get it, ill give it to you for 35 bucks...its stock, no bondo...but that can be arranged.
> *


waz up erick give me a price on a 16"
bondoe
remember my daugthers bike


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

watch out homies 
we got a boxer in the club
check this out
View My Video


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 15 2007, 10:55 PM~7488604
> *i got a girls frame that one of my members is suposed to buy off of me, but im still waiting on the money for it, if she dont get it, ill give it to you for 35 bucks...its stock, no bondo...but that can be arranged.
> *


IM PROBLY GOING TO GET BAD NEWS BIKE FRAME ..BUT NOT SHURE YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:34 PM~7488805
> *watch out homies
> we got a boxer in the club
> check this out
> View My Video
> *


THANKS TROUBLE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 16 2007, 01:34 AM~7488805
> *watch out homies
> we got a boxer in the club
> check this out
> View My Video
> *


damn bro getting down :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 11:48 PM~7488856
> *THANKS TROUBLE
> *


dont trip
is a valley word

but i got youre back

you and every goodtimer
:biggrin: 

because we are fulltimers


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 15 2007, 11:33 PM~7488801
> *waz up erick give me a price on a 16"
> bondoe
> remember my daugthers bike
> *


you want just tank or rear skirts too??


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 16 2007, 03:11 PM~7492431
> *you want just tank or rear skirts too??
> *


how much u charge homie.. I need a tank done


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 16 2007, 03:20 PM~7492468
> *how much u charge homie.. I need a tank done
> *


 pm sent...


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS* :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

THATS FIRME "JR", BIG UPS TO YOU FROM ALL OF US OUT HERE IN THE DESERT REPRESENTING THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!!!


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 10:48 PM~7488856
> *THANKS TROUBLE
> *


aaaahhhh paul ill still kick ur ass..lol just kidding foo...props up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Mar 17 2007, 05:32 PM~7498043
> *THATS FIRME "JR", BIG UPS TO YOU FROM ALL OF US OUT HERE IN THE DESERT REPRESENTING THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!!!
> *


THANKS CHUCKIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Mar 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7498331
> *aaaahhhh paul ill still kick ur ass..lol just kidding foo...props up!
> *


ANY TIME FOO WE WILL BOX...THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

*TTT GOODTIMERS*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up chris


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

wus up to all my little carnalitos keep on holding it down


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 18 2007, 03:17 PM~7501855
> *whats up chris
> *


WHATS UP PAUL JR NICE FIGHT!


----------



## chris818

*T T T*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7525571
> *WHATS UP PAUL JR NICE FIGHT!
> *


THANKS HOMIE ...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up lil homies 
take care of those bikes
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
the show is around the courner
may 20th


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 21 2007, 10:08 PM~7527007
> *THANKS HOMIE ...
> *


ALRIGHT ARE YOU COMING DOWN TO THE GOODTIMES SHOW


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 22 2007, 03:44 PM~7531329
> *ALRIGHT ARE YOU COMING DOWN TO THE GOODTIMES SHOW
> *


YOU KNOW IT ...IM TRYING TO GET MY THREE WHEELER DONE FOR IT


----------



## chris818

T T T


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 22 2007, 05:28 PM~7532033
> *YOU KNOW IT ...IM TRYING TO GET MY THREE WHEELER DONE FOR IT
> *


COOL SEE YOU THERE ARE YOU TAKING YOUR BROTHERS BIKE TOO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 22 2007, 07:17 PM~7532812
> *COOL SEE YOU THERE ARE YOU TAKING YOUR BROTHERS BIKE TOO
> *


YEA HIS BIKE TO


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 22 2007, 07:52 PM~7533102
> *YEA HIS BIKE TO
> *


ITS THE BLACK ONE RIGHT?


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up guys 

no meeting today untill next fryday


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 23 2007, 06:01 PM~7539194
> *waz up guys
> 
> no meeting today untill next fryday
> *


ALRIGHT KOOL TROUBLE... T T T


----------



## Uno Malo

To The Top We Go - G-Times Baby ! ! !


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

TTT


----------



## chris818

*T T T*


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Mar 25 2007, 03:07 PM~7548619
> *T T T
> *


To the top again :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 02:09 AM~6784040
> *GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

2 DA TOP 4 DA BIKE CLUB


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## sick six

:wave:


----------



## ray1313

Q-VO GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## ray1313

:wave:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSIN BY WUS SUP BIKE CHAPTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## chamuco61

'sup goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 31 2007, 05:25 PM~7591938
> *'sup goodtimes
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up goodtimers


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2007, 10:56 PM~7599624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LVdroe

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2007, 09:56 PM~7599624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## sick six

T
T
T


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

come to our show ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NEW MEMBER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 8 2007, 07:49 PM~7646237
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP PAUL JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Apr 8 2007, 08:43 PM~7646680
> *WHATS UP PAUL JR
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS ARE U GUYS ROLLING TO TOGETHER CAR SHOW NEXT WEEK


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2007, 09:05 PM~7641243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW MEMBER
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up bike club


----------



## Sunny D-lite

bump


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 9 2007, 08:36 PM~7654495
> *whats up bike club
> *


waz up greg 
what you up to


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 10 2007, 10:52 PM~7664117
> *waz up greg
> what you up to
> *


nada homie chillin


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up 818ers where you at


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Apr 13 2007, 02:22 AM~7681521
> *''GOOD TIMES'' 818 RIDERS
> 
> SOME CARS STILL IN DA WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL MISSIN A FEW LOOKIN 4 PICS
> 
> STILL MISSIN WENCE'S LUXURY SPORT & IMPALA-  JAYS NEW CAR- AND- CERTIFIED TROUBLE 87 OLDS - 64 IMPALA- JESSE'S 49 CHEVY- LIL PAULS CADDY - AND MY SONS REGAL MORE PICS 2 COME SOON !!!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## sick six

t
t
t


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

wow what the fuck was that
uuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7678774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

BIKE CLUB WERE YOU AT


----------



## wence

BIG :thumbsup: TO THE BIKE CLUB... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS!


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

stop with the fucken ttt
shit
post some pics


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7678774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

here are some pics from together car show..i took first place on the orange bike...


----------



## mitchell26

congrats on the win mate, bikes look nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 21 2007, 02:52 AM~7741158
> *congrats on the win mate, bikes look nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE ...


----------



## casper805

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 21 2007, 06:06 PM~7743927
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2007, 05:31 PM~7744053
> *whats up homie
> *


YOU GUYS COMING DOWN TO THE SHOWS 

April 29, 2007-- Oxnard Classified Ventura Co. will be having a carshow/concert at the P.A.L. (Police Activities Leauge), along with Q-1047 radio. 20$ pre-reg, 25$ at the door. Spots are limited...please contact President-Sonia 805-750-9938, Vice-President-Oscar 805-890-4074, or Julie Estrada Oxnard Police Activities League Office Manager 805-385-8230 more information to come.



May 5, 2007--Oxnard, CA--Cruisers Car Clubs BBQ bash at Beck park in Oxnard. All car clubs invited. For more info Alex(805)407-7065.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7678774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7755273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nocaddydaddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

2 DA TOP WE GO


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 23 2007, 07:33 PM~7757983
> *
> *


no pics of the fucken cars 
w t f


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 24 2007, 10:36 PM~7767744
> *no pics of the fucken cars
> w t f
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THIS WAS AT TOGETHER CAR SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 23 2007, 07:33 PM~7757983
> *
> *


MAN I WANT TO GO AGAIN


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2007, 08:03 PM~7774632
> *MAN I WANT TO GO AGAIN
> *


hell yeah greg said some thing about next month


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 25 2007, 08:11 PM~7774714
> *hell yeah greg said some thing about next month
> *


IN THREE WEEKS ..GOODTIMES VS STRICKLY FAMILY


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2007, 08:14 PM~7774751
> *IN THREE WEEKS ..GOODTIMES VS STRICKLY FAMILY
> *


hell yeah
and we hop after that


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7678774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Apr 25 2007, 07:48 PM~7774495
> *:dunno:
> *


im just plying
that looks like fun
to bad my leg is fuck up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 25 2007, 11:57 PM~7776113
> *hell yeah
> and we hop after that
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2007, 08:02 PM~7782400
> *:roflmao:
> *


waz up lil g-timer
ready for are show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 28 2007, 09:48 AM~7791386
> *waz up lil g-timer
> ready for are show
> *


U KNOW IT ..ARE U COMING DOWN THIS SUNDAY FOR ARE PICNIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 29 2007, 09:08 PM~7799813
> *TTT
> *


waz up homie how was are show
i had to go to the one in oxnard


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up bike club


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 1 2007, 09:22 PM~7815740
> *whats up bike club
> *


WHATS UP FOO


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2007, 10:14 AM~7818742
> *WHATS UP FOO
> *


WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@May 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7824224
> *waz uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 PM~7678774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 3 2007, 01:45 PM~7828254
> *
> *


  TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSIN BY WUS SUP HOMMIES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 3 2007, 11:31 PM~7832047
> *PASSIN BY WUS SUP HOMMIES
> *


WHATS UP MANG


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AT STREETLOW CAR SHOW..DONT KNOW WE PLACE BECAUSE WE TOOK OFF EARLY.


----------



## lowlife-biker

the Pirate bike looks nice, I like the boath wheel on the conti kit!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 12:43 PM~7851341
> *the Pirate bike looks nice, I like the boath wheel on the conti kit!
> *


i didnt have it on yesterday because i had forgot it at my house..thanks


----------



## lowlife-biker

yea I see, but a plaque in the back is ok to :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 12:50 PM~7851393
> *yea I see, but a plaque in the back is ok to  :biggrin:
> *


did u take anything out there..


----------



## lowlife-biker

Im from europe :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 12:57 PM~7851446
> *Im from europe :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: any pics of your bike


----------



## lowlife-biker

this is my bike








the airbrush


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 01:02 PM~7851479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the airbrush
> 
> *


its clean hommie :thumbsup: ..are u from a bike club


----------



## lowlife-biker

yes I ame
it's called los matadores, it's a french club, AMB with his 16" juicy baby is member to :biggrin: 
other members aren't on the lil forum.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 01:07 PM~7851505
> *yes I ame
> it's called los matadores, it's a french club, AMB with his 16" juicy baby is member to :biggrin:
> other members aren't on the lil forum.
> *


ANY PICS OF YOUR MEMBERS BIKES ..


----------



## AMB1800

we will open a topic soon with some pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 7 2007, 01:13 PM~7851544
> *we will open a topic soon with some pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

here are some pics off bikes of members, but there are more but they are secret :biggrin: 































































more to come...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 01:34 PM~7851737
> *here are some pics off bikes of members, but there are more but they are secret :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come...
> *


THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN BIKES .. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

thx homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2007, 05:01 PM~7853103
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES


----------



## sick six

WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES HOW WAS THE REST OF THE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sick six_@May 7 2007, 07:43 PM~7854499
> *WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES HOW WAS THE REST OF THE SHOW
> *


IT WAS COOL..BUT LAST YEARS WAS BETTER ...


----------



## chamuco61

'sup goodtimers!!!


----------



## sick six

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:09 AM~6784040
> *GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*


this frame is my favorite girl style bike (with the hearts in it) it looks sooooooo fucking clean
:0


----------



## lowlife-biker

hey it has got the same rims as mine


----------



## Sunny D-lite

bump for the bike club


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2007, 08:15 AM~7849499
> *AT STREETLOW CAR SHOW..DONT KNOW WE PLACE BECAUSE WE TOOK OFF EARLY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


think you guys did place. no one went up to get a couple of trophies but i forgot which category


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 11 2007, 06:20 PM~7885582
> *think you guys did place. no one went up to get a couple of trophies but i forgot which category
> *


MAYBE ..


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

1 MORE WEEK FOR THE CARSHOW


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 12 2007, 12:01 AM~7887601
> *1 MORE WEEK FOR THE CARSHOW
> *



x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2007, 05:38 PM~7895564
> *TTT
> *


To the Top


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2007, 05:38 PM~7895564
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite

whats up bike club


----------



## ray1313

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sick six

almost at the bottom ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

WANNA THANK ALL THE BIKE CLUB FOR HELPING US OUT WITH THE SHOW WAS A GOOD EVENT GOOD TIMES LOOKED GOOD LETS GET READY FOR THE AFTER PARTY


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 21 2007, 04:16 PM~7950046
> *WANNA THANK ALL THE BIKE CLUB FOR HELPING US OUT WITH THE SHOW WAS A GOOD EVENT GOOD TIMES LOOKED GOOD LETS GET READY FOR THE AFTER PARTY
> *


TTT


----------



## chris818




----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@May 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7952307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie Thanks for the Help all you guys did a good job See you guys at the Meeting


----------



## chris818

*TTT*


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## chamuco61

kick ass show you guys threw on sunday!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 23 2007, 12:05 AM~7960796
> *kick ass show you guys threw on sunday!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 23 2007, 05:54 PM~7965824
> *THANKS
> *


WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@May 25 2007, 04:05 PM~7979243
> *WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES!
> *


JUST CHILLIAN ..,..MAYBE START STRIPING MY THREE WHEELER NEXT WEEK


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2007, 07:49 PM~7980366
> *JUST CHILLIAN ..,..MAYBE START STRIPING MY THREE WHEELER NEXT WEEK
> *


WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH IT?


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@May 25 2007, 08:39 PM~7980674
> *WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH IT?
> *


IM GOING TO GET THE BOX FIBER GLASS AND MY FRAME SHOULD BE COMING PERTY SOON ...THEN I WANT TO GET PATTERNS ON IT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2007, 08:41 PM~7980684
> *IM GOING TO GET THE BOX FIBER GLASS AND MY FRAME SHOULD BE COMING PERTY SOON ...THEN I WANT TO GET PATTERNS ON IT
> *


SOUNDS GOOD...IS IT GOING TO BE READY BY THE SHOW IN EAST LA?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

no for vegas maybe


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

who rolling to santa barbra


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: say cheese punk! lol



















bike will be up *for sale *at the end of the week..


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

what


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 29 2007, 09:57 PM~8004611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: say cheese punk! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bike will be up for sale at the end of the week..
> *


WHY IS LIL GOODTIMES SELLING THE BIKE?


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

can you post some thing please


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by chris818_@May 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8012173
> *WHY IS LIL GOODTIMES SELLING THE BIKE?
> *


I think i know why :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by chris818_@May 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8012173
> *WHY IS LIL GOODTIMES SELLING THE BIKE?
> *


yeah I love that bike looks so cool with the pirat wheel in the back


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 30 2007, 11:13 PM~8012931
> *yeah I love that bike looks so cool with the pirat wheel in the back
> *


the pirate stuff was getting to him hahahaha...


----------



## lowlife-biker

hahaha, no doubd you gon sell that bike easely homies


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 30 2007, 11:16 PM~8012948
> *hahaha, no doubd you gon sell that bike easely homies
> *


nah but ill check with him or dad to see whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 11:17 PM~8012954
> *nah but ill check with him or dad to see whats up
> *


its not for sale...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 30 2007, 11:13 PM~8012931
> *yeah I love that bike looks so cool with the pirat wheel in the back
> *


thanks homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@May 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8012173
> *WHY IS LIL GOODTIMES SELLING THE BIKE?
> *


i had got in trouble...


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2007, 09:07 AM~8014999
> *im gonna give it to seezer
> *


oh yeah paul? ill kick you down with 50 bucks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@May 31 2007, 12:12 PM~8015792
> *oh yeah paul? ill kick you down with 50 bucks
> *


 :roflmao: U WISH U COULD HAVE IT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 30 2007, 11:14 PM~8012939
> *the butt pirate stuff was getting to him hahahaha...
> *


 :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: just messin with ya paul! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 31 2007, 05:39 PM~8018126
> *:scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just messin with ya paul!  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CHAMUCO


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

WAZ UP GOODTIMERS
AND IM NOT TALKING ABOUT 
THE PART TIMERS


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2007, 02:40 PM~8017463
> *:roflmao: U COULD HAVE IT
> *


alright ill pick it up this weekend..but on second thought..nah its not worth my trip..hahhaha i say just donate it to the goodwill.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2007, 06:17 PM~8018368
> *WHATS UP CHAMUCO
> *


'wasapanin' paul!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 1 2007, 12:18 PM~8023621
> *alright ill pick it up this weekend..but on second thought..nah its not worth my trip..hahhaha i say just donate it to the goodwill.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT GET JEALOUS BECAUSE I COULD BUILD A BIKE AND U CANT ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 1 2007, 05:40 PM~8025332
> *'wasapanin' paul!
> *


CHILLIAN JUST GETTING READY FOR SANTA BARBRA SHOW..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 1 2007, 07:06 PM~8025735
> *CHILLIAN JUST GETTING READY FOR SANTA BARBRA SHOW..
> *


cool man, good luck over there! thats a kool ass show, i went out there a few years ago and got best bike.. :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER*

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 1 2007, 06:05 PM~8025729
> *DONT GET JEALOUS BECAUSE I COULD BUILD A BIKE AND U CANT ....
> *


 :uh: :guns:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8027133
> *:uh:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2007, 08:35 PM~7640680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


BIKE UP FOR SALE... JR. NEEDS THE CASH FOR HIS CAR.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 23 2006, 01:57 AM~6808725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............T.........T..........T.......................
> *


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## SWIGS

TTT>>>>>>>>"GOODTIMES"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:worship:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

ttt


----------



## chamuco61

whats up goodtimes!!


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## CE 707

how are you guys doing


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 23 2007, 12:03 PM~8161553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you get her #
if not you #$$#ing up


----------



## sick six

T
T
T


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## 818cadi

whats up goodtimers


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Jul 17 2007, 09:39 AM~8326882
> *whats up goodtimers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP PAUL...
TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

wus sup bike club passing by get ready 4 the valley show coming up aug 12th


----------



## 818cadi

whats up little homies


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WERE'S THE BIKE CHAPTER AT ITS SUMMER YOU SHOULD BE UP LATE CALIIN THE P-LINE FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Jul 17 2007, 09:39 AM~8326882
> *whats up goodtimers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic


----------



## 818cadi

ttt


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up lil homies
better put it down
t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

(818) RIDERS PASSING BY LATE NIGHT SHIFT WUS SUP YOUNGSTERS SEE YOU LIL HOMMIES SOON LETS GET THEM BIKES READY WE TAKING OVER


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

wheres the pics at
waz up nothing but trouble :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 2 2007, 11:30 PM~8461856
> *wheres the pics at
> waz up nothing but trouble :biggrin:
> *


PASSING BY 2 THE TOP 4 THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Guest




----------



## chamuco61

whats up goodtimers!!!!


----------



## 818cadi

ttt


----------



## 818cadi

take it to the top


----------



## 818cadi




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up lil homies
we are going to the techniques show this sunday


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 23 2006, 01:48 AM~6808702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes going too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## 818cadi

good job youngsters keep it come


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up valley
cheking in


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

good times bike club has a couple bad ass bikes coming get ready 2 see something diffirent


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 16 2007, 01:06 AM~8566425
> *good times bike club has a couple bad ass bikes coming get ready 2 see something diffirent
> *


x2


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS*


----------



## chris818

2 DA TOP WE GO


----------



## chris818




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 19 2007, 12:07 AM~8587018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

thats fucking good


----------



## lowlife-biker

supp goodtimers showe looked good


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2007, 12:34 AM~8587101
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TTT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## chris818

2 DA TOP


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 19 2007, 12:07 AM~8587018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos the guy with the 818 shirt


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

tell that fool i want to talk to him 
theres only room for one of us


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 25 2007, 03:48 PM~8640077
> *2 DA TOP
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 25 2007, 03:49 PM~8640081
> *WHATS UP
> *


WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES...U STILL HAVE UR TRIKE..??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 25 2007, 03:51 PM~8640089
> *WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMES...U STILL HAVE UR TRIKE..??
> *


THAT TRIKE KIT BROKE ...I MIGHT SELL THE BOX


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2007, 09:03 PM~7133890
> *MY NEW BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE BOX MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE MAKE OFFERS


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 26 2007, 05:17 PM~8645114
> *TTT
> *


TTT for GOOD TIMES Bike Club


----------



## CE 707

what up GOOD TIMES hows the bike club doing


----------



## chris818

TTT


----------



## ghost-rider

:wave: wat up goodtimes b.c
congrates with the club
great bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

whats up goodtimers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Sep 12 2007, 09:49 PM~8779213
> *2 DA TOP
> *


waz up biatch


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 6 2007, 01:17 AM~8727623
> *whats up goodtimers!!!! :biggrin:
> *


waz up eric
:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 22 2007, 11:44 AM~8847573
> *TTT....
> *


waz up lil goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Sep 24 2007, 10:32 PM~8864398
> *waz up lil goodtimes
> *


whats up are u guys taking any bikes to the super show ..im taking 2 my trike and my brothers bike


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 25 2007, 03:14 PM~8868395
> *whats up are u guys taking any bikes to the super show ..im taking 2 my trike and my brothers bike
> *


no im almost done with the 16"
i just need the striper


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Sep 16 2007, 11:10 PM~8806167
> *waz up eric
> :biggrin:
> *


chillin man, just tryin to get situated with a reliable welding person so i can finish your lil homies frame for him....


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

jerry gone hollywood with the car club he said he wants a car now we took him 4 the ride 2 las vegas lil fucker is something else


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 9 2007, 01:36 AM~8958170
> *jerry gone hollywood with the car club he said he wants a car now we took him 4 the ride 2 las vegas lil fucker is something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me borrow your car


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 2 2007, 10:17 PM~8920665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we hosting this one too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt.....


----------



## 6Deuce

This bike just made it's way back to GOODTIMES!!  :biggrin: 
SIN CITY


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Oct 17 2007, 12:12 PM~9023004
> *
> This bike just made it's way back to GOODTIMES!!   :biggrin:
> SIN CITY
> *


still looks good.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

Putting the Bike Clue on the


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Oct 17 2007, 12:12 PM~9023004
> *
> This bike just made it's way back to GOODTIMES!!   :biggrin:
> SIN CITY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes where you at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE LIL ALBERT BIKE ...BE DONE BY THIS WEEKEND...THE RED SEAT IS GETTING DONE BLUE .... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 24 2007, 10:51 PM~9078500
> *A LIL SOMETHING WE PUT 2 GETHER IN THE 818 CHAPTER ENJOY HOMMIES CLICK ON THE LINK AND PUSH PLAY AND WE OUT'S 2008 WE HERE 2 PLAY
> 
> http://static.boomp3.com/player.swf?id=bc564c15d4f9
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Oct 24 2007, 11:55 PM~9078815
> *
> *


THE SONG IS TIGHT ...I WAS PLAYING IT ON THE TRIKE ... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL ALBERT IS BIKE FINISH


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 27 2007, 07:20 PM~9097510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL ALBERT IS BIKE FINISH
> *


looking good hope he likes it


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Oct 29 2007, 07:26 PM~9110317
> *looking good hope he likes it
> *


yeah man he loves it he wanted to take the bike to his bed to sleep next to it.. thanks alot for hooking me up homie


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

AM I WORTHY JR CAN U GET A HOMIE A PLAQUE FOR LIL POPEYE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 29 2007, 09:15 PM~9111091
> *AM I WORTHY JR CAN U GET A HOMIE A PLAQUE FOR LIL POPEYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 29 2007, 07:57 PM~9110551
> *yeah man he loves it he wanted to take the bike to his bed to sleep next to it.. thanks alot for hooking me up homie
> *


any time it was worth it.


----------



## ray1313

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

LIL POPEYE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB SIN CITY


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 6 2007, 12:24 AM~9165073
> *LIL POPEYE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB SIN CITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fucken nice


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

this is my daughter the queen of the streets kicking it with jeff 
the man on pin striping ..and her bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 08:53 PM~9171388
> *nice bikes  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 6 2007, 09:57 PM~9171430
> *thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

sons bike fresh from the interior shop
http://i5.tinypic.com/8gdpnxx.jpg[/img]] 
http://i6.tinypic.com/6laxl77.jpg[/img]] 
http://i14.tinypic.com/8e5zvkn.jpg[/img]] 
seeing your sons big ol smile from ear to ear.. priceless
http://i1.tinypic.com/8733s7o.jpg[/img]]


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 6 2007, 08:51 PM~9171366
> *this is my daughter the queen of the streets kicking it with jeff
> the man on pin striping ..and her bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I SHOULD SEND THE TRICYCLE DOWN TO GET STRIPED


----------



## Sunny D-lite

thats next on my list


----------



## Sunny D-lite

sup junior


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 8 2007, 09:33 PM~9187591
> *sons bike fresh from the interior shop
> http://i5.tinypic.com/8gdpnxx.jpg[/img]]
> http://i6.tinypic.com/6laxl77.jpg[/img]]
> http://i14.tinypic.com/8e5zvkn.jpg[/img]]
> seeing your sons big ol smile from ear to ear.. priceless
> http://i1.tinypic.com/8733s7o.jpg[/img]]
> *


FUCKEN ALBERT IN HIS UNDER WEAR MOLDING ON HIS BIKE THAT SHITS FUNNY ... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

molding or modeling hahahah what u think of the seat?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SHUT U FOO U KNOW WHAT I MEAN...
ITS CLEAN ALBERT JUST NEEDS HIS SHOES LIKE HAPPYS


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2007, 08:24 PM~9194575
> *SHUT U FOO U KNOW WHAT I MEAN...
> ITS CLEAN ALBERT JUST NEEDS HIS SHOES LIKE HAPPYS
> *


hahahaha thats next


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 9 2007, 08:30 PM~9194617
> *hahahaha thats next
> *


HEY AND TAKE THE THREE WHEELER ON SUNDAY


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2007, 08:33 PM~9194632
> *HEY AND TAKE THE THREE WHEELER ON SUNDAY
> *


i dont think christina is going.. u taking the bike? 
i need u to come and check where that screw goes.. the one u said its missing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 9 2007, 08:34 PM~9194643
> *i dont think christina is going.. u taking the bike?
> i need u to come and check where that screw goes.. the one u said its missing
> *


YEA IM TAKING MINE AND GEOS...WHEN U WANT ME TO GO AND CHECK


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2007, 08:36 PM~9194650
> *YEA IM TAKING MINE AND GEOS...WHEN U WANT ME TO GO AND CHECK
> *


tomorrow
how was the play? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 9 2007, 08:37 PM~9194660
> *tomorrow
> how was the play? :biggrin:
> *


FOO IT WAS TIGHT..I WAS HANDLEING SOME ONE GIRL AND THE DAD AND CAME FUCK HER SHIT UP IN FRONT OF ME AND TOLD ME NOT TO TALK TO HER ... :biggrin: 

IM A SANCHEZ


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2007, 08:41 PM~9194688
> *FOO IT WAS TIGHT..I WAS HANDLEING SOME ONE GIRL AND THE DAD AND CAME FUCK HER SHIT UP IN FRONT OF ME AND TOLD ME NOT TO TALK TO HER ... :biggrin:
> 
> IM A SANCHEZ
> *



hahahahaa no no no a Sanchez would have not gotten cought ahahaha


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

hey junior do you know where i can get a complete 26" cruiser bcus i can only find the conversion kit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 9 2007, 10:27 PM~9195330
> *hey junior do you know where i can get a complete 26" cruiser bcus i can only find the conversion kit
> *


HIT UP TROUBLES ...HE SELLS BIKES AND BIKE PARTS ...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

bonnie taking care of her bike


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

TROUBLE WUTS UP U KNW WHERE TO GET A 26" TRIKE COMPLETE


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 12 2007, 11:12 PM~9215649
> *bonnie taking care of her bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 12 2007, 11:23 PM~9215723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 12 2007, 11:15 PM~9215664
> *TROUBLE WUTS UP U KNW WHERE TO GET A 26" TRIKE COMPLETE
> *


i can get that, but separate


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 13 2007, 12:23 AM~9215723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2007, 11:30 PM~9215755
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks for the seat :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 13 2007, 12:37 AM~9215795
> *thanks for the seat :thumbsup:
> *


dont tripas homie and chuchi too dogg his right here he said dont forget about him wtf :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2007, 11:39 PM~9215802
> *dont tripas homie and chuchi too dogg his right here he said dont forget about him wtf :biggrin:
> *


forgot about chuch


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

DAMN EVEN THE BIKE CLUB COMMING HARD FOR 2008......TTT GOODTIMERS..........

WHATS CRACKEN TROUBLE???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 12 2007, 11:46 PM~9215833
> *DAMN EVEN THE BIKE CLUB COMMING HARD FOR 2008......TTT GOODTIMERS..........
> 
> WHATS CRACKEN TROUBLE???
> *


HERES ANOTHER ADDITION 2 THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Sunny D-lite

bike came out clean troubs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cant wait to bust out with my new bike to ....... :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2007, 09:30 PM~9222814
> *cant wait to bust out with my new bike to ....... :biggrin:
> *


a bike 
or a car


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

wus sup 2 the new and improved bike club


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 13 2007, 11:51 PM~9223796
> *a bike
> or a car
> *


BOTH ....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

SIN CITY REPPIN THE BIKE CLUB TOO


----------



## Sunny D-lite

thats a nice pic popeye


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 15 2007, 10:42 PM~9239249
> *SIN CITY REPPIN THE BIKE CLUB TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need blue handles and the kid has to crip walk


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 13 2007, 12:54 AM~9216126
> *HERES ANOTHER ADDITION 2 THE BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yeah thats another 818riders bike


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 17 2007, 02:19 AM~9247051
> *you need blue handles and the kid has to crip walk
> *


U CAN GET THEM


----------



## Guest

I might be looking forward into building lowrider bikes in 2008. I want to know how much you GOODTIMES spent on building bikes? I want to know how I need to built one or maybe two.

One of a Kind...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 17 2007, 08:26 AM~9247595
> *U CAN GET THEM
> *


the handles or crip walk lessons


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 18 2007, 03:45 AM~9252115
> *the handles or crip walk lessons
> *


BOTH PUTO NO THE HANDLES :buttkick:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

queen of the streets babbeeeeeee


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 18 2007, 03:47 AM~9252118
> *BOTH PUTO NO THE HANDLES :buttkick:
> *


i will let you know


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

t t t 
i guess


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 19 2007, 12:51 AM~9257539
> *
> t t t
> i guess
> *


hahaahaha u need to get the bike clus computers for christmas:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GREG CAN U GET ME A IPOD FOR CHRISMAS ...IT DONT COST ALOT ITS FREE


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

My Compa Turtle's daughter's bike :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 19 2007, 05:14 PM~9261068
> *GREG CAN U GET ME A IPOD FOR CHRISMAS ...IT DONT COST ALOT ITS FREE
> *


have u been a good boy hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 19 2007, 11:57 PM~9264441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Compa Turtle's daughter's bike :biggrin:
> *


ITS CLEAN... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 20 2007, 08:19 PM~9270224
> *have u been a good boy hahahaha
> *


:no:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 19 2007, 11:57 PM~9264441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Compa Turtle's daughter's bike :biggrin:
> *


thet bike looks better now
goodthing is a goodtimes bike


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Nov 17 2007, 12:05 PM~9248484
> *I might be looking forward into building lowrider bikes in 2008. I want to know how much you GOODTIMES spent on building bikes? I want to know how I need to built one or maybe two.
> 
> One of a Kind...
> *


what category you want


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Nov 22 2007, 12:42 PM~9282514
> *2 DA TOP
> *


waz up fool
you didnt go to palmdale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

happy thanksgiving from WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## chamuco61

*happy thanksgiving homies!!*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE MY BIKE ALMOST DONE ...JUST NEED MURALS ...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2007, 07:03 PM~9290363
> *HERE MY BIKE ALMOST DONE ...JUST NEED MURALS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Nov 22 2007, 12:42 PM~9282514
> *2 DA TOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2007, 08:36 PM~9270356
> *ITS CLEAN... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 22 2007, 12:32 PM~9282459
> *thet bike looks better now
> goodthing is a goodtimes bike
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

to the top for the kids and there bikes :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES-L.A_@Nov 26 2007, 01:11 AM~9305464
> *to the top for the kids and there bikes  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*2 THE TOP 4 THE BIKE CLUB KEEP UP THE HARD WORK !!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 22 2007, 11:47 PM~9285542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


start them out young :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 30 2007, 09:14 PM~9345126
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

t t t


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker

whazup goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 14 2007, 10:11 AM~9452681
> *whazup goodtimers
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

thats right


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

GOODTIMES 
AND THATS IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 21 2007, 12:49 AM~9499122
> *GOODTIMES
> AND THATS IT
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## BIG TURTLE

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE GT BIKE TEAM FROM THE TURTLE FAMILY


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY '' CERTIFIED TROUBLE '' WISH YOU MANY MORE OLD MAN * :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt...damn i havent been on here


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 30 2007, 07:50 PM~9563931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight  
like them fenders


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up lil homies
where u at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT......DAMN I GOT TO TIME FOR LAYITLOW NO MORE....DAMN WORK


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2008, 11:31 PM~9697902
> *TTT......DAMN I GOT TO TIME FOR LAYITLOW NO MORE....DAMN WORK
> *


same here
still goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WE NEED TO GET AWW THE LIL GOODTIMERS ON HERE ....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up goodtimes just rolling through to see if any of you need any custom parts if so hit me up


----------



## 818cadi

whats up little homies i got this bike frams for sale pm me if intersed


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Jan 23 2008, 07:54 PM~9767402
> * whats up little homies i got this bike frams for sale pm me if intersed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was trying to do that 
thats good work right there


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT
































:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get. I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen. 

Now my father is getting ready to juice his truck and I would like to thank him for being there for me. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 10 2008, 12:40 AM~9906803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS!*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT FOR THE LIL HOMIES... KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE GT FAMILY


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*T
T
T*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 08:54 PM~9899326
> *I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.  I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen.
> 
> Now my father is getting ready to juice his truck and I would like to thank him for being there for me.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and God Bless....
> Jay
> *


i got nothing but adex
i got you


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## 8-BALLING-247

NICE BIKE'S GOOD TIMERS........


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Feb 21 2008, 10:19 AM~9995019
> *NICE BIKE'S GOOD TIMERS........
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP*


----------



## Raguness

> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vato it was nice talking to you at the show. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vato it was nice talking to you at the show. Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS HOMIE IT WAS NICE MEETINGYOU WE TOOK FIRST PLACE 16INCH
> MILD
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## BIG TURTLE

QUEEN OF THE STREETS AND DRAMA QUEEN AT THE PHOENIX SHOW


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Raguness

Big Congrats to you and your daughter Homie. See you in Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:13 PM~10082269
> *Big Congrats to you and your daughter Homie.  See you in Vegas. :biggrin:
> *


congrats to you to thanks again see you in vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 09:03 PM~10081495
> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS AND DRAMA QUEEN AT THE PHOENIX SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUCH PROPS 2 THE YOUNG LADYS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 4 2008, 01:15 AM~10083641
> *MUCH PROPS 2 THE YOUNG LADYS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CONGRATS ON THE LIL GOODTIMERS THAT WON AT THE ARIZONA .... :biggrin: 

MY LIL SIS BE BUSTING OUT HARD FOR THE VEGAS SHOW ...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2008, 02:03 PM~10086867
> *CONGRATS ON THE LIL GOODTIMERS THAT WON AT THE ARIZONA  .... :biggrin:
> 
> MY LIL SIS BE BUSTING OUT HARD FOR THE VEGAS SHOW ...
> *


all right 
the girls are coming out hard too


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 3 2008, 09:03 PM~10081495
> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS AND DRAMA QUEEN AT THE PHOENIX SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


firme
real fucken shows


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

real queens at real shows


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2008, 01:19 AM~10102073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real queens at real shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

goodtimes TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 3 2008, 07:42 PM~10080650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*WANNA WISH ONE OF OUR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS A HAPPY BIRTHDAY THE ONE AND ONLY ''DRAMA QUEEN AKA JULIETA'' TURTLE WHEN DO WE PARTY PERRO* :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 12 2008, 12:22 AM~10149016
> *WANNA WISH ONE OF OUR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS A HAPPY BIRTHDAY THE ONE AND ONLY ''DRAMA QUEEN AKA JULIETA'' TURTLE WHEN DO WE PARTY PERRO  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

hapy b day
drama queen 
more throphies to come
lil queen
goodtimes 
does it


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 12 2008, 03:22 AM~10149016
> *WANNA WISH ONE OF OUR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS A HAPPY BIRTHDAY THE ONE AND ONLY ''DRAMA QUEEN AKA JULIETA'' TURTLE WHEN DO WE PARTY PERRO  :biggrin:
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

wuz zup 2 da bike club


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 18 2008, 11:21 PM~10203095
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY  :cheesy:
> *


julie said thanks


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 18 2008, 11:27 PM~10203120
> *wuz zup 2 da bike club
> *




TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 19 2008, 02:04 AM~10203450
> *TTT FOR THE BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


waz up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 20 2008, 12:40 AM~10212722
> *waz up
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2008, 12:47 AM~10212750
> *WHATS UP
> *


waz up lil goodtimes


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## lowlife-biker

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOT MY TAT DONE YESTERDAY ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 22 2008, 01:07 PM~10229900
> *GOT MY TAT DONE YESTERDAY ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


firme
goodtimes 4 life


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 23 2008, 11:10 PM~10239536
> *firme
> goodtimes 4 life
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE IM NEXT


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 23 2008, 11:10 PM~10239536
> *firme
> goodtimes 4 life
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 24 2008, 01:07 AM~10239995
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE IM NEXT
> *


:biggrin: ....


----------



## chris818

*2 DA TOP..!!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT FOR THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

you guys entered the Lowrider Show on 4/13


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 31 2008, 12:04 PM~10298286
> *you guys entered the Lowrider Show on 4/13
> *


yes we did


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 31 2008, 11:48 PM~10304512
> *yes we did
> *



about how many are you taking


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 1 2008, 09:25 AM~10306427
> *about how many are you taking
> *


I REALLY DONT KNOW HOMIE SORRY


----------



## BIG TURTLE

JULIETA IS GOING TO SANBERNARDINO ............. JUST GOT CONFIRMATION IN THE MAIL :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 1 2008, 01:52 PM~10308660
> *I REALLY DONT KNOW HOMIE SORRY
> *



can i get a sneek peek or what


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 1 2008, 01:52 PM~10308660
> *I REALLY DONT KNOW HOMIE SORRY
> *



can i get a sneek peek or what


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 2 2008, 01:20 PM~10317656
> *can i get a sneek peek or what
> *


ttt


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS...!!!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE

THE QUEENS DID IT AGAIN.......................................................

DRAMA QUEEN FIRST PLACE MILD


















QUEEN OF THE STREETS FIRST PLACE SEMI


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2008, 11:51 AM~10412352
> *THE QUEENS DID IT AGAIN.......................................................
> 
> DRAMA QUEEN FIRST PLACE MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS  FIRST PLACE SEMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats bro


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 14 2008, 10:53 AM~10412380
> *congrats bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2008, 11:56 AM~10412414
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


the bike looks really really good


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 14 2008, 10:57 AM~10412421
> *the bike looks really really good
> *


THANKS HOMIE MY DAUGHTER IS REALLY HAPPY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2008, 10:51 AM~10412352
> *THE QUEENS DID IT AGAIN.......................................................
> 
> DRAMA QUEEN FIRST PLACE MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS  FIRST PLACE SEMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats to both babys hope they enjoy their trophies  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2008, 10:51 AM~10412352
> *THE QUEENS DID IT AGAIN.......................................................
> 
> DRAMA QUEEN FIRST PLACE MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS  FIRST PLACE SEMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Apr 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10398388
> *WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS...!!!
> *


WAZ UP FOOL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

checkin in


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 22 2008, 12:49 AM~10473123
> *checkin in
> *


whats cracking
this lil homies are ready 4 another show


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: goodtimes b.c


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## milkbone

WUZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## milkbone

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

A Big Whats Up To The Bike Club And The Real Members Putting It Down A Big :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT......


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

another show takin care off
the homie chuch won 1st place


----------



## MANCHU64

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 24 2008, 12:10 AM~10491009
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: goodtimes b.c
> *


MUCH PROPS TO THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUBS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@May 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10595912
> *MUCH PROPS TO THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUBS.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks goodlooking out


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## milkbone

TTT

:cheesy: 

GOODTIMES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up goodtimers how everything if you need any custom parts let me know homies i know alot of your members have hit me up on myspace


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT.......MY BIKE IS ALMOST DONE..
:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 16 2008, 05:36 PM~10672350
> *TTT.......MY BIKE IS ALMOST DONE..
> :biggrin:
> *



PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 16 2008, 02:36 PM~10672350
> *TTT.......MY BIKE IS ALMOST DONE..
> :biggrin:
> *


put your money in the car :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 18 2008, 05:16 PM~10681447
> *put your money in the car :biggrin:
> *



GIVE ME YOURS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 18 2008, 02:16 PM~10681447
> *put your money in the car :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP FOO ...STOP BUYING CARS AND PUT IT INTO YOUR CAR ....  ... :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 10:30 AM~10670533
> *wuz up goodtimers how everything if you need any custom parts let me know homies i know alot of your members have hit me up on myspace
> *


i told you i was going to tell my members about you


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2008, 03:48 PM~10689038
> *DONT TRIP FOO ...STOP BUYING CARS AND PUT IT INTO YOUR CAR ....  ... :roflmao:
> *


waz up
lil boss


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT. FOR BIKE CLUB...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 19 2008, 06:49 PM~10690695
> *waz up
> lil boss
> *


WHATS UP ...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10690893
> *WHATS UP ...
> *


waz up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10690677
> *i told you i was going to tell my members about you
> *


  thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

JULIETA TOOK FIRST AT THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2008, 06:48 PM~10689038
> *DONT TRIP FOO ...STOP BUYING CARS AND PUT IT INTO YOUR CAR ....  ... :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 20 2008, 06:08 AM~10694269
> *JULIETA TOOK FIRST AT THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 20 2008, 08:29 AM~10695050
> *GREAT JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 20 2008, 03:08 AM~10694269
> *JULIETA TOOK FIRST AT THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THE DISPLAY ...ITS TIGHT ... :thumbsup: AND CONGRATS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2008, 05:42 PM~10698775
> *I LIKE THE DISPLAY ...ITS TIGHT ... :thumbsup: AND CONGRATS
> *


THANKS LIL GOODTIMES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 20 2008, 03:08 AM~10694269
> *JULIETA TOOK FIRST AT THE LG SHOW IN FRESNO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT FOR
DRAMA QUEEN


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT
QUEEN OF THE STREETS<img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/040-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/mildred2001/041-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Uno Malo

Jesse's Bike Is Coming Out Soon Repping GOODTIMES 818 Riders Bike Club


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*TTT TO THE BIKE CLUB....KEEP PUSHING LIL GOODTIMERS!!!!!*


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@May 27 2008, 05:05 PM~10748403
> *Jesse's Bike Is Coming Out Soon Repping GOODTIMES 818 Riders Bike Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@May 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10748434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Jan 23 2008, 06:54 PM~9767402
> * whats up little homies i got this bike frams for sale pm me if intersed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much you want for that tan frame if you still got it? Is it a Lil Tiger or Pixie?


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@May 27 2008, 05:05 PM~10748403
> *Jesse's Bike Is Coming Out Soon Repping GOODTIMES 818 Riders Bike Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE CANT WAIT GOOD JOB JESSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

:wave:


----------



## milkbone

TTT


GOODTIMES


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Uno Malo

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 2 2008, 10:37 AM~10780135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goodtimes once again
taking over


----------



## Uno Malo

Another Bike Repping the GOOD TIMES Bike Club Name To The Fullest 
TOP DOLLAR


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 5 2008, 04:51 PM~10807808
> *Another Bike Repping the GOOD TIMES Bike Club Name To The Fullest
> TOP DOLLAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 5 2008, 04:51 PM~10807808
> *Another Bike Repping the GOOD TIMES Bike Club Name To The Fullest
> TOP DOLLAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good
nice material


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up goodtimes looking real good everyone


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2008, 07:39 AM~10837028
> *wuz up goodtimes looking real good everyone
> *


thanks homie
t .c . b


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...*


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...*


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 15 2008, 10:21 AM~10873317
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...
> *


Whats going down Homie


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:31 AM~10873388
> *Whats going down Homie
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING FOR MY BIKE IS GOING TO BE DONE TOMARROW..


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 15 2008, 10:44 AM~10873443
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING FOR MY BIKE IS GOING TO BE DONE TOMARROW..
> *


Thats coo homie i bet its going to look good


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:48 AM~10873463
> *Thats coo homie i bet its going to look good
> *


YEAH AND IS GOING TO BE STRIPPED TOO...


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 15 2008, 10:51 AM~10873495
> *YEAH AND IS GOING TO BE STRIPPED TOO...
> *


Thats coo homie we need you in the line up


----------



## Uno Malo




----------



## Uno Malo




----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:52 AM~10873499
> *Thats coo homie we need you in the line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JESSES BIKE CAME OUT NICE....
2 DA TOP 4 TOP DOLLAR...


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 15 2008, 11:05 AM~10873577
> *JESSES BIKE CAME OUT NICE....
> 2 DA TOP 4 TOP DOLLAR...
> *


I'll tell him yo usaid that homie but there's still more to go on this bike more to come soon


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:06 AM~10873585
> *I'll tell him yo usaid that homie but there's still more to go on this bike more to come soon
> *


ALRITE UR TAKING IT TO HIGHLAND PARK..??


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 15 2008, 11:08 AM~10873603
> *ALRITE UR TAKING IT TO HIGHLAND PARK..??
> *


4 sure thats a must homie


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:11 AM~10873625
> *4 sure thats a must homie
> *


YEAH I KNOW ME TOO IM TRYING TO DO AS MUCH AS I CAN TO MY BIKE BEFORE THAT SHOW...


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 15 2008, 11:12 AM~10873631
> *YEAH I KNOW ME TOO IM TRYING TO DO AS MUCH AS I CAN TO MY BIKE BEFORE THAT SHOW...
> *


You have 2 weeks homie


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:19 AM~10873660
> *You have 2 weeks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP UNO MALO AND CHRIS818


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 15 2008, 11:26 AM~10873698
> *WHATS UP UNO MALO AND CHRIS818
> *


whats up jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:29 AM~10873718
> *whats up jr
> *


CHILLIN AND U ...WHAT ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO DO TO THE BIKE


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:24 AM~10873691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>LOOK AT THESE KIDS THEIR BIKES CAME ALONG WAY AND REALLLLLLY FAST!!!!!
TTT FOR GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB SFV 818 RIDERS</span>


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

LOOK AT THESE KIDS THEIR BIKES CAME ALONG WAY AND REALLLLLLY FAST!!!!!
TTT FOR GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB SFV 818</span>































[/quote]


----------



## chris818

[/quote]
*COMING SOON REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB 818 RIDERS...*


----------



## BASH3R

>


*COMING SOON REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB 818 RIDERS...*
[/quote]
who pinstripped it??


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> *COMING SOON REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB 818 RIDERS...*


who pinstripped it??
[/quote]

conejo homie check out his topic


----------



## chris818

TTT...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 5 2008, 05:51 PM~10807808
> *Another Bike Repping the GOOD TIMES Bike Club Name To The Fullest
> TOP DOLLAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro need some custom parts  but reall looking good all of you guys and girls :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 20 2008, 04:45 PM~10916069
> *looking good bro need some custom parts   but reall looking good all of you guys and girls  :biggrin:
> *


There on the work homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 20 2008, 08:09 PM~10916903
> *There on the work homie
> *


 :0


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 11:24 AM~10873691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goodtimes
818riders


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jun 21 2008, 07:32 AM~10918930
> *GOODTIMES
> BIKE CLUB
> 818 RIDERS
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB TTT  








[/quote]


----------



## bad news

> GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB TTT


[/quote]

by any chances the black borders are they from a poker table ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

by any chances the black borders are they from a poker table ?
[/quote]

LOOKS LIKE THAT , BUT NO THEY ARE NOT THEY WHERE HAND MADE


----------



## bad news

> by any chances the black borders are they from a poker table ?


LOOKS LIKE THAT , BUT NO THEY ARE NOT THEY WHERE HAND MADE
[/quote]
 bad ass


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> LOOKS LIKE THAT , BUT NO THEY ARE NOT THEY WHERE HAND MADE


 bad ass
[/quote]

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:52 AM~10873505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coming out With Something New Very Soon :biggrin:


----------



## chris818

TTT...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 23 2008, 08:43 PM~10936721
> *TTT...
> *


what up chris


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 23 2008, 08:43 PM~10936721
> *TTT...
> *


x2


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 24 2008, 12:30 AM~10938262
> *what up chris
> *


whats up turtle....


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 24 2008, 08:44 PM~10944497
> *whats up turtle....
> *


Whats Good Homie you ready for the show this weekend


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

TTT...FO THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 24 2008, 11:07 PM~10945712
> *TTT...FO THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 24 2008, 08:49 PM~10944553
> *Whats Good Homie you ready for the show this weekend
> *


yeah im ready.....


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 25 2008, 05:16 PM~10950967
> *yeah im ready.....
> *


you should see my boys bike homie its still in pieces LOL but its easy to put it together :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 24 2008, 11:07 PM~10945712
> *TTT...FO THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 25 2008, 07:06 PM~10951744
> *you should see my boys bike homie its still in pieces LOL but its easy to put it together  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it takes a little bit of time to build it...


----------



## chris818

*TTT...*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 25 2008, 08:06 PM~10951744
> *you should see my boys bike homie its still in pieces LOL but its easy to put it together  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10960752
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 24 2008, 11:15 PM~10945767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
firme


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 25 2008, 10:54 PM~10953492
> *yeah it takes a little bit of time to build it...
> *


liar liar


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jun 28 2008, 09:29 AM~10969322
> *liar liar
> *


 :roflmao: 

Whats up Trouble


----------



## chris818

TTT...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 27 2008, 05:56 PM~10966229
> *:biggrin:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT CONGRATS TO ALL THE YOUNGSTERS THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR BIKES FOR THE FIRST TIME TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!! GOOD JOB AND KEEP UP ALL THE GOOD WORK! HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!!!!


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jun 30 2008, 10:40 PM~10986587
> *TTT CONGRATS TO ALL THE YOUNGSTERS THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR BIKES FOR THE FIRST TIME TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!! GOOD JOB AND KEEP UP ALL THE GOOD WORK! HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!!!!
> *


*TTT...*


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jun 30 2008, 11:42 PM~10986975
> *TTT...
> *


YOUR BIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jun 30 2008, 11:43 PM~10986980
> *YOUR BIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> *


THANKS...THEIRS STILL MORE TO COME...!


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:09 PM~10978160
> *wuz up bro
> *


Whats up homie how you doing


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

Good Times Bike Club 

TTTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 4 2008, 01:22 PM~11013456
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## chris818

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 1 2008, 08:45 PM~10993087
> *Whats up homie how you doing
> *


been busy as hell


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 12:22 AM~11026569
> *been busy as hell
> *


Busy is always good homie the problem is when your not but do you have any info for me homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

TTT...GOODTIMERS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 7 2008, 06:59 PM~11031651
> *Busy is always good homie the problem is when your not but do you have any info for me homie
> *


it is on its way :0


----------



## chris818

TTT...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Jul 9 2008, 08:16 PM~11051120
> *TTT...
> *



x2


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 08:35 PM~11042484
> *it is on its way  :0
> *


Got it homie looks good


----------



## BIG TURTLE

ONE MORE TIME FOR JULIETA'S BIKE "DRAMA QUEEN"


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

*GOOD JOB TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS!!!!!
THANKS FOR REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THESE CHILDREN ARE THE NEXT GENERATION TO LOWRIDING!!!!
I THINK WE NEED TO SHOW THEM MORE RECONIGTION FOR ALL THEY DO!!!!!
THESE KIDS WAKE UP AS EARLY AS US FOR ALL THE SHOWS THAT THEY CAN MAKE IT TO! THEY HELP CLEAN THEIR BIKES AND DO THEIR DISPLAYS( AND BELIEVE ME ITS FRUSTRATING AT TIMES!!!)
ITS SO TRIPPY HOW WIN OR LOSE THE KIDS ARE MORE POSITIVE THAN U COULD IMAGINE!!! I JUST THOUGHT ID SAY 
"GOOD JOB TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS!!!!!
THANKS FOR REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
AND ESPECIALLY A BIG SHOUT OUT TO THOSE KIDS THAT ARE STILL BUILDING THEIR BIKES, AS WE KNOW IT TAKES ALOT OF DEDICATION, HARDWORK, AND POSITIVE ATTITUDES TO BUILD A BIKE!!!!
JUST REMEMBER WHAT EVER YOU PUT YOUR MIND TO, YOU WILL SUCCEED!!!!!*

 THIS IS FOR ALL GOODTIMES BIKE MEMBERS!!!!!!


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Jul 16 2008, 08:53 PM~11107833
> *GOOD JOB TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS!!!!!
> THANKS FOR REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THESE CHILDREN ARE THE NEXT GENERATION TO LOWRIDING!!!!
> I THINK WE NEED TO SHOW THEM MORE RECONIGTION FOR ALL THEY DO!!!!!
> THESE KIDS WAKE UP AS EARLY AS US FOR ALL THE SHOWS THAT THEY CAN MAKE IT TO! THEY HELP CLEAN THEIR BIKES AND DO THEIR DISPLAYS( AND BELIEVE ME ITS FRUSTRATING AT TIMES!!!)
> ITS SO TRIPPY HOW WIN OR LOSE THE KIDS ARE MORE POSITIVE THAN U COULD IMAGINE!!! I JUST THOUGHT ID SAY
> "GOOD JOB TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS!!!!!
> THANKS FOR REPPIN TO THE FULLEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> AND ESPECIALLY A BIG SHOUT OUT TO THOSE KIDS THAT ARE STILL BUILDING THEIR BIKES, AS WE KNOW IT TAKES ALOT OF DEDICATION, HARDWORK, AND POSITIVE ATTITUDES TO BUILD A BIKE!!!!
> JUST REMEMBER WHAT EVER YOU PUT YOUR MIND TO, YOU WILL SUCCEED!!!!!
> 
> 2 DA TOP...!!!*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up GT how everyone doing


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 12 2008, 06:00 PM~11073800
> *ONE MORE TIME FOR JULIETA'S BIKE  "DRAMA QUEEN"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets do this


----------



## Goodtimediva

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2008, 10:54 PM~11145667
> *  :nicoderm:
> *


Whats up trouble


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11108494
> *wuz up GT how everyone doing
> *


Whats up Homie how you doing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 22 2008, 07:12 PM~11153133
> *Whats up Homie how you doing
> *


STAYING BUSY HOW ABOUT YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 22 2008, 10:15 PM~11155549
> *STAYING BUSY HOW ABOUT YOU BRO  :biggrin:
> *


same thing homie trying to finish the bike again


----------



## Uno Malo

TTT for the Bike Club


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 26 2008, 03:50 PM~11185478
> *same thing homie trying to finish the bike again
> *


hell yea you going to vegas?


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 28 2008, 10:20 PM~11203022
> *hell yea you going to vegas?
> *


yea homie trying to finish the ride but im not sure if im going to make it with the ride but I'll be there 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 31 2008, 01:39 AM~11222255
> *yea homie trying to finish the ride but im not sure if im going to make it with the ride but I'll be there 4 sure  :biggrin:
> *


yea hey you have a pm bro


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 12:42 AM~11222263
> *yea hey you have a pm bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

BUMP :cheesy:


----------



## chris818

*TTT...*


----------



## milkbone

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET 2 16" SCHWINN FRAMES


----------



## chris818

*GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS*


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 8 2008, 11:02 PM~11299005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS
> *


looks good chris ttt goodtimes


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 9 2008, 01:41 AM~11299597
> *looks good chris    ttt  goodtimes
> *


THANKS...STILL NEED TO DO MORE THINGS TO IT BEFORE VICTORY OUTREACH....WHAT ABOUT JULIETAS BIKE HOWS IT GOING...??


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 10 2008, 11:06 PM~11312108
> *THANKS...STILL NEED TO DO MORE THINGS TO IT BEFORE VICTORY OUTREACH....WHAT ABOUT JULIETAS BIKE HOWS IT GOING...??
> *


still working on it for vegas


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GOOD TIMES ENJOY WE COMING HOPPS SHOWS STREETS AND T.V.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g


----------



## chris818

TTT...


----------



## chris818

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes and thats it..............
all right lil homies :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

wathup good timers


----------



## chris818

TTT...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 16 2008, 11:58 PM~11363132
> *TTT...
> *


waz up fool
did you get the seat done


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*TTT FO ALL THE LIL GOODTIMERS PUSHING IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL........KEEP DOING AN OUTSTANDING JOB AND I WANNA ALSO THANK WENDY FOR THE GREAT JOB SHE DOES WITH ALL OF YOU.....BIG UPS WENDY AND KEEP IT "GT"........

CHUCKS *


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐




----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐




----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

CUSTOM SEAT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by shyboy_@Aug 17 2008, 11:46 AM~11365289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## fidel




----------



## comic




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 17 2008, 03:46 PM~11365289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2008, 11:52 AM~11364979
> *waz up fool
> did you get the seat done
> *


NAW I DIDNT GO WITH WENDY I WAS WORKING...


----------



## milkbone

BUMP


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by comic_@Aug 17 2008, 04:35 PM~11366029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris818

REPPIN GOODTIMES 818 RIDRES BIKE CLUB...!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT.......GOODTIMES 4 LIFE......


----------



## chris818

JUST STOPPING BY SAYING WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOOD TIMERS...!!!!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

TTT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 20 2008, 09:26 AM~11392309
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP FOO...


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

NOTHING AND U


----------



## chris818

TTT...


----------



## pedroe80513s

SO WHATS THE NEWS ON THE NEW CHAPTER IN THE 805 ( :biggrin:  THOUSAND OAKS)


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

TTT


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Aug 22 2008, 11:42 AM~11412047
> *SO WHATS THE NEWS ON THE NEW CHAPTER IN THE 805 ( :biggrin:   THOUSAND OAKS)
> *


2 DA TOP...!!!


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by ariza_@Aug 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11422672
> *Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE BIKES...


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ariza_@Aug 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11422672
> *Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL AZ GOODTIMES

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 24 2008, 12:13 AM~11422796
> *:0 NICE BIKES...
> *


THANKS THE BROWN ONE IS MINE AND THE BLUE ONE MY BROTHERS..


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by LIL AZ GOODTIMES_@Aug 24 2008, 11:59 AM~11424615
> *THANKS THE BROWN ONE IS MINE AND THE BLUE ONE MY BROTHERS..
> *


YEAH ANY OTHER BIKE IN THE YUMA CHAPTER..??


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by ariza_@Aug 24 2008, 12:51 AM~11422672
> *Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## pedroe80513s

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Aug 22 2008, 11:42 AM~11412047
> *SO WHATS THE NEWS ON THE NEW CHAPTER IN THE 805 ( :biggrin:   THOUSAND OAKS)
> *


ANYTHING???????


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

uffin: TTT


----------



## milkbone

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 17 2008, 01:10 PM~11365405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO DID YOUR SEAT HOMIE?? :cheesy:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 26 2008, 05:42 PM~11445018
> *WHO DID YOUR SEAT HOMIE??  :cheesy:
> *


some foo on sepulveda


----------



## BASH3R

Sepulveda and what?? is it a upholstery shop??


----------



## BIG TURTLE

whats up yungsters keep up the good work , looking foward to do some of my work on the bikes you guys know who you are , don't worry they will come out looking good .  



GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 17 2008, 12:46 PM~11365289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good shyboy :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by ariza_@Aug 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11422672
> *Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT FOR YUMA GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Aug 26 2008, 11:39 PM~11448675
> *Sepulveda and what?? is it a upholstery shop??
> *


ya ill see wat street


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

TTT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 27 2008, 11:51 AM~11451659
> *ya ill see wat street
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

2 DA TOP


----------



## andrew85

trouble tell me what you think


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by andrew85_@Sep 2 2008, 10:10 PM~11503971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trouble tell me what you think
> *


you only need the frame


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by ariza_@Aug 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11422672
> *Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good we need back up


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by ariza_@Aug 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11422672
> *Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD MATERIAL
THEY LOOK NICE


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Sep 10 2008, 04:12 PM~11569765
> *TTT
> *


waz up shy boy


----------



## BIG TURTLE

WHAT UP TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB STAY UP TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB TTT 














:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

GOOD JOB TO ALL THEE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!!!
ALL THOSE BIKES THAT ARE UNDER CONSTRUCTION ARE LOOKIN BAD A**!!!
KEEP UP ALL THE HARD WORK AND DEDICATION YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD!!!!


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

THIS IS FOR ALL GOODTIMES BIKE MEMBERS!!!!!!</span></span>
[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> THIS IS FOR ALL GOODTIMES BIKE MEMBERS!!!!!!</span></span>



[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TODAY AT THE VICTORY OUT REACH CAR SHOW


----------



## BASH3R

Gootimers looked good out there today


----------



## bad news

that dogg cracks me up lol ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11662325
> *Gootimers looked good out there today
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 21 2008, 11:10 PM~11662362
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

TTT


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11661854
> *GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIKE CLUB LOOKING GOOD BE PROUD YOU ALL HAVE COME A LONG WAY


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## BONES_712

WHAT UP GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 25 2008, 02:25 PM~11698386
> *WHAT UP GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD
> *


THANKS BONES _712


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 25 2008, 09:48 AM~11695452
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 25 2008, 03:09 PM~11698814
> *THANKS  BONES _712
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MANCHU64

> THIS IS FOR ALL GOODTIMES BIKE MEMBERS!!!!!!</span></span>



[/quote]

X3
BIG UPS 2 ALL THE LIL GOODTIMERS................


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 25 2008, 01:07 AM~11693815
> *BIKE CLUB LOOKING GOOD BE PROUD YOU ALL HAVE COME A LONG WAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Sep 22 2008, 04:53 PM~11668508
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## pedroe80513s

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT FOR THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up GT how is everything going


----------



## TonyO

whatup Goodtimes


----------



## TonyO

TTB


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 3 2008, 12:30 AM~11766663
> *TTT FOR THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB
> *


----------



## greenmerc77

Need some help, does this look like a good deal.

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/862901423.html

Please let me know, I got it on hold


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11661854
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Much Prop's for the Youngsters they been doing there Thing :thumbsup: *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY PICS OF THE BIKES AT VEGAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

congrats GT on all your wins at vegas if you need anything just holla


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 14 2008, 10:54 AM~11855966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Sep 22 2008, 04:53 PM~11668508
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the munchies


----------



## cadilinc

What up Troubles what time you guys got home . ay gracias por todo Oscar and I was downing a beer next thing I know got pulled over ya saliendo del stateline


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Oct 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11826883
> *Much Prop's for the Youngsters they been doing there Thing  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we looking good fellas!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 21 2008, 10:11 PM~11661878
> *TODAY AT THE VICTORY OUT REACH  CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  EVERY SINGLE MEMBER IN THIS PICTURE IS A TRUE FULLTIME GOOD TIMER
AND IM VERY PROUD OF ALL THE HARD WORK AND EFFORT THAT THEY PUT
IN THIS GAME... THANKS FELLAS FOR YOUR TIME AND LOYALTY KEEP UP THE
GREAT WORK.....


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Oct 18 2008, 12:50 AM~11901641
> * EVERY SINGLE MEMBER IN THIS PICTURE IS A TRUE FULLTIME GOOD TIMER
> AND IM VERY PROUD OF ALL THE HARD WORK AND EFFORT THAT THEY PUT
> IN THIS GAME... THANKS FELLAS FOR YOUR TIME AND LOYALTY KEEP UP THE
> GREAT WORK.....
> *


COULDNT SAY IT BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 22 2008, 06:55 AM~11938062
> *TTT
> *


nice car homie


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

WAZ UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Oct 18 2008, 11:20 PM~11907500
> *COULDNT SAY IT BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes where you at


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

QVOLE GOODTIMES


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 18 2008, 02:06 AM~11901734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

whats up good times?? :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 09:48 AM~12056520
> *whats up good times??  :wave:
> *



whats up homies


----------



## my daughter bike

:thumbsup: great bike Goodtimes BC


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 6 2008, 07:04 PM~12084540
> *:thumbsup: great bike Goodtimes BC
> *


thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## 68 CHEVY

doin good shit g times


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

lil homies from GOODTIMES az !!!!


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 12 2008, 08:38 PM~12140505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil homies from GOODTIMES az !!!!
> *


TO DA TOP.....


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY GOODTIMES FAMILY WORLD WIDE !!!! BE SAFE AND LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 27 2008, 04:15 PM~12277020
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY GOODTIMES FAMILY WORLD WIDE !!!! BE SAFE AND LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris818

*WHATS UP GOODTIMERS..!!!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12375252
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS..!!!
> *



whats up chris how you doing


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12386608
> *whats up chris how you doing
> *


doing alrite...just getting ready to move to palmdale....hows everything...??


----------



## LocoSoCal

Just Added To The Toy Drive !!!!! Many.Many Trophies To Be Giving Out !!! Lots Of Awards For Bikes :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:   :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 10 2008, 07:40 PM~12394149
> *Just Added To The Toy Drive !!!!!  Many.Many Trophies To Be Giving Out !!!  Lots Of Awards For Bikes  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:      :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WILL BE THERE


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 11 2008, 12:10 AM~12397245
> *WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chris818




----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Dec 11 2008, 08:04 PM~12405156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by TURTLE'S REINA_@Dec 12 2008, 06:48 PM~12415886
> *LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS...
UR DAUGHTERS BIKE LOOKS REAL NICE...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TURTLE'S REINA

TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

lookin good homies


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jun 5 2008, 04:51 PM~10807808
> *Another Bike Repping the GOOD TIMES Bike Club Name To The Fullest
> TOP DOLLAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: WHO DID THE DISPLAY :dunno:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 15 2008, 04:52 PM~12437397
> *:thumbsup: WHO DID THE DISPLAY :dunno:
> *



SAME GUY THAT DID MINE 











LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HIS #


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2008, 08:25 PM~12438424
> *GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass impala homie good video too :biggrin:


----------



## chris818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2008, 06:25 PM~12438424
> *GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS 2 DA TOP WE GO...!!!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

GOODTIMES tucson passing thru !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 05:09 PM~12437538
> *SAME GUY THAT DID MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HIS #
> *


THANKS ...................OH I WAS JUST WANDERING CUZ THEY DID A GOOD JOB :biggrin: ARE YOU GUYS COMING TO SANTA BARBRA NIGHT LIFE CAR SHOW NEXT YEAR  SO I CAN MEAT YOU GUYS IN PERSON  :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 16 2008, 08:50 PM~12450560
> *THANKS ...................OH I WAS JUST WANDERING CUZ THEY DID A GOOD JOB  :biggrin: ARE YOU GUYS COMING TO SANTA BARBRA NIGHT LIFE CAR SHOW NEXT YEAR   SO I CAN MEAT YOU GUYS IN PERSON    :nicoderm:
> *



SIMON HOMIE WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## lolow




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 17 2008, 12:42 AM~12452865
> *SIMON HOMIE WE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST PASSIN THROUGH TO WISH ALLL THE GOOD TIMERS A MERR N SAFE CHRISTMAS!!!

TAKE CARE...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2008, 06:09 PM~12437538
> *SAME GUY THAT DID MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HIS #
> *


NICE DISPLAY CARNAL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 29 2006, 12:27 AM~6851616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WATS UP GOODTIMES CRUSING THRU THE BARRIOS!
I LOVE CRUSING THRU THE HOODS OF DC-VA-MD

ITS NOT ONLY BOUT SHOW-RIDERS ITS ALSO BOUT LOW-RIDERS!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 25 2008, 06:36 PM~12526503
> *NICE DISPLAY CARNAL
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WE GLAD 2 HAVE WENDY AND OUR BIKE CLUB WE ARE VERY PROUD OF THE CHANGES AND UPGRADES YOU ALL DID WUTT MANY CANT YOU ALL HAVE DONE KEEP PUSHING 2009 WILL BE EVEN BETTER


----------



## chris818

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS..!!!

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE GT FAMILY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WATCH OUT 09 HERE WE COME....!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

COMING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE FOR THE O9......... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## kansasfull

whats up fam just wanted to post some pics of lil mo's bike gave it to him for x-mas so its a little plain for now.i wanted him to be envolved in the finnal build up to get it to the leval of you alls bikes,all the fun in ownning one is desighning it yourself in my opinion so im gonna leave it up to him and see what he comes up with


----------



## mr.casper

NICE HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jan 5 2009, 07:29 PM~12615603
> *whats up fam just wanted to post some pics of lil mo's bike gave it to him for x-mas so its a little plain for now.i wanted him to be envolved in the finnal build up to get it to the leval of you alls bikes,all the fun in ownning one is desighning it yourself in my opinion so im gonna leave it up to him and see what he comes up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jan 5 2009, 07:29 PM~12615603
> *whats up fam just wanted to post some pics of lil mo's bike gave it to him for x-mas so its a little plain for now.i wanted him to be envolved in the finnal build up to get it to the leval of you alls bikes,all the fun in ownning one is desighning it yourself in my opinion so im gonna leave it up to him and see what he comes up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE!!!


----------



## kansasfull

thanx for the poss comments,he thanks its cool you guys like his ride hes been looking at all yours day dreaming about what his is gonna look like,i caint wait to see his creativity come to life in this build ill keep yall posted on what hes doing with pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jan 10 2009, 11:31 PM~12667348
> *thanx for the poss comments,he thanks its cool you guys like his ride hes been looking at all yours day dreaming about what his is gonna look like,i caint wait to see his creativity come to life in this build ill keep yall posted on what hes doing with pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jan 5 2009, 07:29 PM~12615603
> *whats up fam just wanted to post some pics of lil mo's bike gave it to him for x-mas so its a little plain for now.i wanted him to be envolved in the finnal build up to get it to the leval of you alls bikes,all the fun in ownning one is desighning it yourself in my opinion so im gonna leave it up to him and see what he comes up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking GOOD homie !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes ready for 2009


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:15 PM~12767141
> *goodtimes ready for 2009
> *


805 BIKE CHAPTER COMIN OUT SOON!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

:0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 08:02 PM~12842474
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2009, 10:04 PM~12842491
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## pedroe80513s

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

MIGHTY GT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kansasfull

any of yall bringing bikes to the az show,im taking mo's there and was going to try and set up with any other gt bikes


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Feb 17 2009, 10:49 PM~13035352
> *any of yall bringing bikes to the az show,im taking mo's there and was going to try and set up with any other gt bikes
> *



SOME BIKES WILL BE THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Feb 17 2009, 10:49 PM~13035352
> *any of yall bringing bikes to the az show,im taking mo's there and was going to try and set up with any other gt bikes
> *


805 CHAPTER STILL WORKIN ON THE BIKES..MIGT BE READY BY NEXT MONTH


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2009, 09:32 PM~13043673
> *805 CHAPTER STILL WORKIN ON THE BIKES..MIGT BE READY BY NEXT MONTH
> *


ya my boy isnt a centerfold bike yet...but hes real prowd of it so i thought id take it down there and let him put it in the show..working on a little display for him now


----------



## chris818

PASSIN BY TO SAY WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Feb 18 2009, 09:33 PM~13045263
> *ya my boy isnt a centerfold bike yet...but hes real prowd of it so i thought id take it down there and let him put it in the show..working on a little display for him now
> *



THATS COOL, ITS ALL ABOUT FAMILY  GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Feb 18 2009, 09:33 PM~13045263
> *ya my boy isnt a centerfold bike yet...but hes real prowd of it so i thought id take it down there and let him put it in the show..working on a little display for him now
> *


ORALE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK N HOPEFULLY WE CAN REP GOODTIMES TOGETHER AT ANY SHOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE MILD 









GOODTIMES


----------



## sick six

my lil ones 67 almost done.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

the bike club traveling the lowrider tour


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

goodtimes


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 6 2009, 10:41 PM~13206420
> *my lil ones 67 almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2009, 07:56 PM~13195122
> *DRAMA QUEEN  1ST PLACE MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES
> *


NICE


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Mar 29 2009, 04:26 PM~13424518
> *NICE
> *


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 26 2009, 11:53 PM~13404370
> *TTT LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks turtle.


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

wake up bike club
we have a show on saturday,,
be there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 14 2009, 09:44 PM~13579900
> *wake up bike club
> we have a show on saturday,,
> be there
> *


we''ll be there with u guys


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2009, 11:26 PM~13580320
> *we''ll be there with u guys
> *


COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE BIKES OUT THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2009, 11:06 PM~13580727
> *COOL  CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE BIKES OUT THERE
> *


NOT TOO MUCH TO SHOW BUT IT WILL MAKE U GUYS SATISFIED


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2009, 12:09 AM~13580759
> *NOT TOO MUCH TO SHOW BUT IT WILL MAKE U GUYS SATISFIED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

PICTURES FROM SAT. CAR SHOW 

THE BIKE CLUB 818 & 805


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13630035
> *PICTURES FROM SAT. CAR SHOW
> 
> THE BIKE CLUB 818 & 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT 818 N 805 REPPIN GOOD TIMES...WILL BE OUT WITH MORE FO SHO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOOKING GOOD LIL GOODTIMERS.ILL BE OUT SOON WITH MY BIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2009, 07:45 PM~13709051
> *LOOKING GOOD LIL GOODTIMERS.ILL BE OUT SOON WITH MY BIKE. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:09 AM~6784040
> *GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BTTT! Who does the pirate bike belong to? that's dope!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13630024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good lookin out homies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 28 2009, 04:46 AM~13712973
> *BTTT!  Who does the pirate bike belong to? that's dope!
> *


I BUILD THAT BIKE AND I HAD SOLD IT TO SOMEONE IN COLORADO


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2009, 10:32 PM~13724809
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13630035
> *PICTURES FROM SAT. CAR SHOW
> 
> THE BIKE CLUB 818 & 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe I will upholster my seat the same way, looks kinda cool with the orange


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT......


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 29 2009, 03:44 PM~13732676
> *TTT......
> *


ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13630024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*TO THE TOP FOR OUR LIL GOODTIMERS PUTTING IN LOTS OF TIME AND WORK ON THERE BIKES...BIG UPS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!*


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2009, 09:29 PM~13723556
> *I BUILD THAT BIKE AND I HAD SOLD IT TO SOMEONE IN COLORADO
> *



You did an incredible job~!!! 

My 7 year old wants this bike for his birthday. Not sure if he's ready though, he's autistic, but he can ride. How much would it cost to build one black and white with the pirates??

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## MEXICA

MANNY BIKE SOPE CAN MAKE A BIKE FOR YOUR LIL BOY HE HAS A TOPIC UNDER THE SHOP NAMED . IF YOU DONT MIND THE DRIVE TO COMPTON THEY CAN MAKE YOU WHAT EVER YOU WANT 310-632-4868 TELL THEM NOAH WITH THE MEXICA BIKE SENT YOU THEY ALSO SHIP WORLD WIDE.  WHATS GOOD TIME MY RODE DOG IS FROM THE SGV CHAPTER PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## BASH3R

Sup g timers


----------



## BASH3R

Sup g timers


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 30 2009, 07:41 PM~13748447
> *MANNY BIKE SOPE CAN MAKE A BIKE FOR YOUR LIL BOY HE HAS A TOPIC UNDER THE SHOP NAMED . IF YOU DONT MIND THE DRIVE TO COMPTON THEY CAN MAKE YOU WHAT EVER YOU WANT 310-632-4868 TELL THEM NOAH WITH THE MEXICA BIKE SENT YOU THEY ALSO SHIP WORLD WIDE.   WHATS GOOD TIME MY RODE DOG IS FROM THE SGV CHAPTER PEACE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Compton isn't in another country! That would be too far!


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:09 AM~6784040
> *GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## joe bristol

whats up good times


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 30 2009, 10:44 PM~13750187
> *Sup g timers
> *


SUP BASHER


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 20 2009, 11:09 AM~13630024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 3 2009, 08:41 PM~13774458
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP ....


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2009, 09:29 PM~13775074
> *WHATS UP ....
> *


Nada! :biggrin: I wish I could of bought that pirate bike for my son!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 07:55 AM~13777734
> *Nada!  :biggrin:  I wish I could of bought that pirate bike for my son!
> *


pm sent u on the pirate bike


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 4 2009, 09:23 AM~13778441
> *pm sent u on the pirate bike
> *


Got it! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 4 2009, 05:51 PM~13783674
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 06:08 PM~13783862
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2009, 03:48 PM~13794547
> *TTT...
> *


KEEP UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 5 2009, 04:21 PM~13794878
> *KEEP UP
> *


HOW THE BIKE CLUB HOMIE .... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2009, 05:46 PM~13795752
> *HOW THE BIKE CLUB HOMIE ....  :biggrin:
> *


DOING GOOD...R U COMIN TO THE 805 ON MAY 17?


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 5 2009, 09:56 PM~13798812
> *DOING GOOD...R U COMIN TO THE 805 ON MAY 17?
> *


IM GOING TO TRY TO GO OUT THERE. DONT KNOW IF I HAVE TO WORK. I NEED THAT MONEY GET GT EDITION  OUT FOR VEGAS. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2009, 05:51 PM~13807791
> *IM GOING TO TRY TO GO OUT THERE. DONT KNOW IF I HAVE TO WORK. I NEED THAT MONEY GET GT EDITION  OUT FOR VEGAS.  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE...WELL THS IS GONNA BE A FUN SHOW...SOME OF THE OTHER CHAPTERS R COMIN...EAST LA WILL BE HERE


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2009, 10:37 PM~13811165
> *ORALE...WELL THS IS GONNA BE A FUN SHOW...SOME OF THE OTHER CHAPTERS R COMIN...EAST LA WILL BE HERE
> *


That's cool! Then I can take footage of you guys at the 805 show on the 17 too! think a pick with the chapters together would be good!


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Nice looking bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2009, 10:37 PM~13811165
> *ORALE...WELL THS IS GONNA BE A FUN SHOW...SOME OF THE OTHER CHAPTERS R COMIN...EAST LA WILL BE HERE
> *


MY LITTLE SISTER PEDAL BIKE WILL BE THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 06:44 AM~13813037
> *That's cool!  Then I can take footage of you guys at the 805 show on the 17 too!  think a pick with the chapters together would be good!
> *


ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE BEACH THAT DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 7 2009, 02:39 PM~13817711
> *Nice looking bikes :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO THE TOP .....


----------



## Sj4lyfe

LOOKING GOOD FAMILY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION BIKE IN THE MAKING.


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2009, 03:51 PM~13818485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT EDITION  BIKE IN THE MAKING.
> *


The Pirate Flag--Do you guys have GOODTIMES on the bottom under the skull???


----------



## Fleetangel

WHOS THE OWNER OF THE PIRATE BIKE???


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2009, 04:13 PM~13818694
> *WHOS THE OWNER OF THE PIRATE BIKE???
> *


I wanted it for my son! Someone from Colorado bought it. :uh: That bike is awesome!


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 05:46 AM~13824269
> *I wanted it for my son!  Someone from Colorado bought it.  :uh: That bike is awesome!
> *


HOW OLD IS UR SON???


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 07:07 PM~13831422
> *HOW OLD IS UR SON???
> *


My oldest boy is 7


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:25 PM~13831550
> *My oldest boy is 7
> *


HE SHOULD BE IN A BIKE BY NOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 07:31 PM~13831600
> *HE SHOULD BE IN A BIKE BY NOW!!!
> *


He has a bike, don't worry about that. But when he saw the picture of the pirate bike, he begged for it for his birthday. I'm just worried about him having a show bike. He's autistic.


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2009, 03:48 PM~13818448
> *ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE BEACH THAT DAY.  :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a pic??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2009, 04:13 PM~13818694
> *WHOS THE OWNER OF THE PIRATE BIKE???
> *


I USE TO BE THE OWNER. BUT I I SOLD TO SOME GUY IN ANOTHER STATE ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THIS IS MY OLD PIRATE BIKE THAT WAS BUILD IN 1992 








THEN I REBUILD IT. EVERY SHOW I TOOK IT TO ALWAYS 1ST OR 2ND OR BEST BIKE OF SHOW . 

















































































BUT SOME GUY IN COLORADO HAD BOUGHT THE BIKE. IM NOT SURE IF HE STILL HAS IT OR WHAT. BUT I MISS IT.


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 9 2009, 01:17 PM~13837426
> *THIS IS MY OLD PIRATE BIKE THAT WAS BUILD IN 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN I REBUILD IT. EVERY SHOW I TOOK IT TO ALWAYS 1ST OR 2ND OR BEST BIKE OF SHOW .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SOME GUY IN COLORADO HAD BOUGHT THE BIKE. IM NOT SURE IF HE STILL HAS IT OR WHAT. BUT I MISS IT.
> *


It was a beautiful bike. I can see why you miss it! I'd be crying.


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 05:44 PM~13845927
> *TTT!
> *


ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 9 2009, 01:17 PM~13837426
> *THIS IS MY OLD PIRATE BIKE THAT WAS BUILD IN 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN I REBUILD IT. EVERY SHOW I TOOK IT TO ALWAYS 1ST OR 2ND OR BEST BIKE OF SHOW .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SOME GUY IN COLORADO HAD BOUGHT THE BIKE. IM NOT SURE IF HE STILL HAS IT OR WHAT. BUT I MISS IT.
> *


DAMNNN...WHUT U GOT RITE NOW????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2009, 05:17 PM~13855628
> *DAMNNN...WHUT U GOT RITE NOW????
> *


 RIGHT NOW IM BUILDING A BIKE. DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD GO SEMI OR RADICAL. ITS GOING TO BE CALLED GT EDITION


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2009, 06:01 PM~13856038
> *RIGHT NOW IM BUILDING A BIKE. DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD GO SEMI OR RADICAL. ITS GOING TO BE CALLED  GT EDITION
> *


ORRA...GT IS STANDIN UP...IM GOIN FOR A FULL CUSTOM...HOPEFULLY IT CAN DEBUT AT LAS VEGAS SUPRE SHOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2009, 11:22 PM~13859614
> *ORRA...GT IS STANDIN UP...IM GOIN FOR A FULL CUSTOM...HOPEFULLY IT CAN DEBUT AT LAS VEGAS SUPRE SHOW!!!
> *


same here homie thats the show i want to get it to. it gives me alot time to get it done.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 12 2009, 08:46 PM~13869206
> *same here homie thats the show i want to get it to. it gives me alot time to get it done.
> *


THEN WELL PUT THE TOP BIKES TOGETHER CARNAL!!!


----------



## SOFTIN

:wave: GOODTIMES!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 10:24 PM~13870209
> *THEN WELL PUT THE TOP BIKES TOGETHER CARNAL!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2009, 06:05 PM~13877734
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN




----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2009, 03:51 PM~13818485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT EDITION  BIKE IN THE MAKING.
> *


How can I resists these two asking for a bike? One wants a Pirate Bike, the other wants a Jerassic Park bike!


----------



## SOFTIN

This dropped page, so I'm


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 12:21 PM~13886006
> *How can I resists these two asking for a bike?  One wants a Pirate Bike, the other wants a Jerassic Park bike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY I CAN DO BONDO FOR U!!!


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 14 2009, 09:39 PM~13892016
> *HEY I CAN DO BONDO FOR U!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If you all only knew the bondo that goes on in this house! :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 09:02 AM~13895415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  If you all only knew the bondo that goes on in this house!  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2009, 01:37 PM~13897919
> *:biggrin:
> *


With my boys, I think we should start thinking of investment in bondo stock!! That's no joke~! :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 05:14 PM~13899674
> *With my boys, I think we should start thinking of investment in bondo stock!!  That's no joke~!  :roflmao:
> *


OHHH R U USIN A LOT???


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2009, 05:57 PM~13900007
> *OHHH R U USIN A LOT???
> *


Oh they're always putting wholes into things. They're boys!


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 07:30 PM~13900821
> *Oh they're always putting wholes into things.  They're boys!
> *


HAHAHA...I USED TO DO THAT WHEN I WAS A KID...EVEN ON THE FLOOR I WANTED TO GET TO CHINA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2009, 11:07 PM~13902739
> *:biggrin:
> HAHAHA...I USED TO DO THAT WHEN I WAS A KID...EVEN ON THE FLOOR I WANTED TO GET TO CHINA!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Did you make it to china?? I think mine tried to yesterday! so I gave them one of those plastic shovels and rakes from walmart to dig outside, I think they made it half way there, and took out my little palm tree out as well. Then tried to convince me it needed to be planted in the bath tub so they could be on an island. :roflmao: :roflmao: A plastic shovel! I couldn't beleive a plastic shovel they would be able to take the palm tree out!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:45 AM~13903605
> *:roflmao: Did you make it to china??  I think mine tried to yesterday!  so I gave them one of those plastic shovels and rakes from walmart to dig outside, I think they made it half way there, and took out my little palm tree out as well.  Then tried to convince me it needed to be planted in the bath tub so they could be on an island.  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A plastic shovel!  I couldn't beleive a plastic shovel they would be able to take the palm tree out!
> *


HAHAHHA KIDS DO UNEXPECTABLE THINGS


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 12:21 PM~13905786
> *HAHAHHA KIDS DO UNEXPECTABLE THINGS
> *


Yeah tell me about it!  Never know what's gonna come down from the ceiling! :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 01:59 PM~13906364
> *Yeah tell me about it!   Never know what's gonna come down from the ceiling! :uh:
> *


BIRD POO!!!J/K


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 08:48 PM~13908776
> *BIRD POO!!!J/K
> *


hahaha! My son likes to use his hands and feet and climb up the hallway walls (no joke! He's just the right lenth to have his feet on one side of the wall and hands on the ther. walking up the wall. Then he hids on the other side of where theres a lip I call it. Part of the living room wall that meets the hallway and hide there. Then when someone walks through, he lands on top of them. Scares people half to death.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 06:22 AM~13910724
> *hahaha!  My son likes to use his hands and feet and climb up the hallway walls (no joke!  He's just the right lenth to have his feet on one side of the wall and hands on the ther.  walking up the wall.  Then he hids on the other side of where theres a lip I call it.  Part of the living room wall that meets the hallway and hide there.  Then when someone walks through, he lands on top of them.  Scares people half to death.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:56 PM~13915952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll be posting up pics too soon. As soon as I finishe my photobucket phonix! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2009, 08:56 PM~13915952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN BIKES HOMIE .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 18 2009, 06:09 PM~13925196
> *CLEAN BIKES HOMIE .... :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 21 2009, 03:48 PM~13961407
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

good lookin good times family!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 23 2009, 07:28 AM~13976977
> *good lookin good times family!
> *


THANX!!!


----------



## SOFTIN

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN

tttt


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP PPL


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## SOFTIN

Hey you!


----------



## Fleetangel

IM ON MY WAY TO SANTA BRUTA!


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 05:30 AM~14116885
> *IM ON MY WAY TO SANTA BRUTA!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

" DRAMA QUEEN "


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 11 2009, 11:01 PM~14168092
> *" DRAMA QUEEN "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THIS BIKE IS BAD A** CON*G*RA*T*S ON THE WIN
GOOD BUILD 
GOOD_(TIMES)_ LINE UP


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jun 12 2009, 12:14 AM~14168217
> *MAN THIS BIKE IS BAD A** CONGRATS ON THE WIN
> GOOD BUILD
> GOOD(TIMES) LINE UP
> *


thanks homie .


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE+Dec 20 2006, 02:18 AM~6789959-->
> 
> 
> 
> much props 2 our bike club keep reppin hard and if anyone intersted in starting another chapter dont be shy hit us up or if u have a change of heart and wanna roll good times get at us lates...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 26 2006, 11:15 PM~6833479
> *it doesn't matter how young you are you can still joint GOODTIMES BC
> babys
> kids
> teenagers
> and old people i mean old people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know
> *


so anyone can join? cool but im wandering if you can join more than one club?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 01:36 PM~14186857
> *so anyone can join? cool but im wandering if you can join more than one club?
> *


:nono: NOPE WE ONLY EXCEPT FULLTIMERS NOT PART TIMERS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 14 2009, 09:19 PM~14190771
> *:nono: NOPE WE ONLY EXCEPT FULLTIMERS NOT PART TIMERS.
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 11 2009, 11:01 PM~14168092
> *" DRAMA QUEEN "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT.....CLEAN ....


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 14 2009, 10:21 PM~14190813
> *TTT.....CLEAN ....
> *


THANKS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jun 14 2009, 09:19 PM~14190771-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: NOPE WE ONLY EXCEPT FULLTIMERS NOT PART TIMERS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14190808
> *X2
> *


cool cool no problem just a thought :biggrin: . so how u become a full timer?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 15 2009, 12:24 PM~14195937
> *cool cool no problem just a thought :biggrin: .  so how u become a full timer?
> *


ALWAYS BE DOWN TO SHOW WUT U GOT N REPRESENTING THE CLUB TO THE FULLEST!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

im good at that bro. every show i go to ill repersent. i mean the club im in right now is one to repesent the youth of small towns like kingman. its not a officel club like good times or rollerz only. ill rep.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 15 2009, 12:36 PM~14196026
> *im good at that bro. every show i go to ill repersent. i mean the club im in right now is one to repesent the youth of small towns like kingman. its not a officel club like good times or rollerz only. ill rep.
> *


WELL THERES CERTAIN RULES U GOTTA KNOW......FIRST GO CHECK OUT THE WEBPAGE N CHECK A FEW RULES FOR THE CARS....THEYRE NOT IDENTICALLY FOR THE BIKES BUT ALMOST THE SAME!!!...GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ill check in to it . :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

the rules seem easy to avide by since i plan on getting a 58 impala. it'll take some time on that under carrage though. ill work at that.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 12 2009, 12:01 AM~14168092
> *" DRAMA QUEEN "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike man!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 15 2009, 02:34 PM~14197187
> *the rules seem easy to avide by since i plan on getting a 58 impala. it'll take some time on that under carrage though. ill work at that.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 15 2009, 02:34 PM~14197187
> *the rules seem easy to avide by since i plan on getting a 58 impala. it'll take some time on that under carrage though. ill work at that.
> *


IT MIGHT BE EASY HOMIE. BUT HONESTLY TO BE FULLTIMER AND TO CALL UR SELF ONE. U NEED TO BE OUT THERE. AND WHAT I MEAN OUT THERE IS NOT ALL OVER UR CITY. U NEED TO BE OUT TOWN OR OUT STATE REPN THAT BIG GT EVERYWHERE U GO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 15 2009, 03:55 PM~14198111
> *IT MIGHT BE EASY HOMIE. BUT HONESTLY TO BE FULLTIMER AND TO CALL UR SELF ONE. U NEED TO BE OUT THERE. AND WHAT I MEAN OUT THERE IS NOT ALL OVER UR CITY. U NEED TO BE OUT TOWN OR OUT STATE REPN THAT BIG GT EVERYWHERE U GO.
> *


TRUE TRUE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 03:59 PM~14198166
> *TRUE TRUE!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 15 2009, 05:48 PM~14199416
> *:h5:
> *


GOT PICZ OF UR PROJECT HOMIE????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 05:59 PM~14199506
> *GOT PICZ OF UR PROJECT HOMIE????
> *


TURTLE STILL HAS IT....BUT ONE IT COMES BACK FROM PAINTING ITS GOING STRAIGHT TO WERO TO GET MURALS DONE..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 16 2009, 03:25 PM~14209050
> *TURTLE STILL HAS IT....BUT ONE IT COMES BACK FROM PAINTING ITS GOING STRAIGHT TO WERO TO GET MURALS DONE..
> *


DAMN U R GOIN FASTER THAN I....I GOTTA HIT UP TURTLE TO SEE HOWS MY FRAME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2009, 03:49 PM~14209294
> *DAMN U  R GOIN FASTER THAN I....I GOTTA HIT UP TURTLE TO SEE HOWS MY FRAME
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## BASH3R

whats cracking home boys?? :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 17 2009, 06:29 PM~14221913
> *whats cracking home boys??  :wave:
> *


JUST TRYING TO GET THE BIKES READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW... WHAT ABOUT U HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 1 2009, 02:03 AM~14348760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 2 2009, 12:20 AM~14359207
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 6 2009, 02:03 AM~14390548
> *
> *


U GOTTA BE THERE EHH!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTMFT WHERE ALL THE LIL GT AT. 

GT EDITION WILL BE OUT SOON REPN THE CLUB TO THE FULLEST


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 17 2009, 07:38 PM~14507902
> *TTMFT WHERE ALL THE LIL GT AT.
> 
> GT EDITION WILL BE OUT SOON REPN THE CLUB TO THE FULLEST
> *


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 17 2009, 09:50 PM~14508871
> *TTT
> *


ARE U READY FOR THE PARTY HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 12 2007, 07:59 PM~8093358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Aug 19 2007, 12:07 AM~8587018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 18 2009, 12:50 PM~14511954
> *ARE U READY FOR THE PARTY HOMIE
> *


IT WAS FUCKIN NICE!!!!HOPE TO SEE U IN THE 805 ON SATURDAY


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOODTIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 21 2009, 03:39 PM~14541285
> *WHAZZ UP GOODTIMES
> *


NOT MUCH PERRITO!!Q ONDA POR ALLA????ANY SHOWS?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 21 2009, 04:43 PM~14541328
> *NOT MUCH PERRITO!!Q ONDA POR ALLA????ANY SHOWS?
> *


 :nosad: here in mexicali the next show is in november :angry: i doing some sketches for my bike next paint job :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 21 2009, 03:54 PM~14541436
> *:nosad: here in mexicali the next show is in november  :angry: i doing some sketches for my bike next paint job  :biggrin:
> *


THATS KOOL HOMIE... :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAY GUYS JUST WANTED TO SAY HELLO AND IT WAS GOOD TO SEE ALL OF THE FAMILY TOGETHER ON SATURDAY....I HAD A GOOD TIME MAYBE A LITTLE TOO MUCH...HOPE TO REUNITE AGAIN....LOOKING FOWARD FOR VEGAS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:cheesy: WOW! THOSE WERE SOME GOOD OLD DAYS!


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 20 2009, 11:01 PM~14533484
> *
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 21 2009, 01:46 PM~13346456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bike club traveling the lowrider tour
> *


 THE TWO QUEENS ON THE LEFT PUTTING IN WORK! WHO KNEW THAT IN THIS PIC IT WAS JUST THE BEGINNING OF SUCCESS! HOPE NEXT YEAR MY BABY HENNESSY'S BIKE WILL COME OUT!!! TAKING TIME ON IT CAUSE IT HAS TO BE DONE RIGHT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 21 2009, 03:19 PM~14541064
> *IT WAS FUCKIN NICE!!!!HOPE TO SEE U IN THE 805 ON SATURDAY
> *


I WONT MAKE IT HOMIE GOT TO WORK LET ME KNOW WHEN THERE ONE ON A SUNDAY ...ILL TAKE MY BRO BIKE AND MY LIL SISTER PEDAL BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 21 2009, 03:39 PM~14541285
> *WHAZZ UP GOODTIMES
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 21 2009, 08:51 PM~14544640
> *THE TWO QUEENS ON THE LEFT PUTTING IN WORK! WHO KNEW THAT IN THIS PIC IT WAS JUST THE BEGINNING OF SUCCESS!  HOPE NEXT YEAR MY BABY HENNESSY'S BIKE WILL COME OUT!!! TAKING TIME ON IT CAUSE IT HAS TO BE DONE RIGHT...
> *


WHATS UP ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 01:38 PM~14551113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.U DID ALOT TO THE BIKE .... THE BIKE IS LOOKN NICE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANKS! BUT THE MORE WE PUT IN THE MORE WE WANT TO PUT....WERE WORKING ON ADDING MORE THINGS TO IT FOR VEGAS! EVEN IF SHE DOESNT TAKE ANYTHING OR PLACES FIRST ANYMORE BUT ATLEAST SO SHE WONT LOOK LEFT BEHIND....AND PLUS I THINK ITS GIVEN US SATISFACTION THROUGH OUT THE WHOLE 2008 AND 2009......HOPING THAT NEXT YEAR HENNESSY BIKE CAN COME OUT AND PLAY... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 02:39 PM~14551128
> *WHATS UP ...
> *


 WHATS UP! JUST HERE TRYING TO GET THE HANG OF THIS POSTING AND REPLYING...  IM TRYING TO GET ALL OF THE MEMBER MOTIVATED TO GET IN HERE AND ATLEAST POST UP SOMETHING HERE AND THERE....  BUT I DIDNT DO TO GOOD ON BONNIES BIKE IT WAS WAY TO BIG... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 01:55 PM~14551297
> *THANKS! BUT THE MORE WE PUT IN THE  MORE WE WANT TO PUT....WERE WORKING ON ADDING MORE THINGS TO IT FOR VEGAS! EVEN IF SHE DOESNT TAKE ANYTHING OR PLACES FIRST ANYMORE BUT ATLEAST SO SHE WONT LOOK LEFT BEHIND....AND PLUS I THINK ITS GIVEN US SATISFACTION THROUGH OUT THE WHOLE 2008 AND 2009......HOPING THAT NEXT YEAR HENNESSY BIKE CAN COME OUT AND PLAY... :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. HOW THE 818 BIKE CLUB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 01:58 PM~14551335
> *WHATS UP! JUST HERE TRYING TO GET THE HANG OF THIS POSTING AND REPLYING...  IM TRYING TO GET ALL OF THE MEMBER MOTIVATED TO GET IN HERE AND ATLEAST POST UP SOMETHING HERE AND THERE....  BUT I DIDNT DO TO GOOD ON BONNIES BIKE IT WAS WAY TO BIG... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA ITS COOL ..... YEA WE NEED MORE BIKE MEMBER IN THIS TOPIC THERE TO MUCH ON MYSPACE. I HAVE MY LIL BRO ON HERE TO ....LOL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 03:01 PM~14551362
> *HAHAHAHA ITS COOL ..... YEA WE NEED MORE BIKE MEMBER IN THIS TOPIC THERE TO MUCH ON MYSPACE. I HAVE MY LIL BRO ON HERE TO ....LOL
> *


 LOL! I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE BONIE AS WELL LEARNING HOW TO USE THIS AS WELL... INSTEAD OF TRYING TO GO ON MYSPACE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 03:00 PM~14551344
> *THATS RIGHT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. HOW THE 818 BIKE CLUB
> *


THE BIKE CLUB IS DOING GOOD HAVE NEGLECTED FOR A BIT CAUSE WE WERE BUSY FIXING UP OUR NEW HOME...AND THEN MY DAUGHTER WAS IN THE HOSPITAL FOR A ALMOST A WEEK...SHE WAS REALLY BAD SO HAD TO CONSENTRATE ON HER EVEN AFTER THE HOSPITAL....THEN CAME COLORADO SHOW! BUT THERE FAITHFULL MEMBERS STILL STICKIN AROUND...WERE ACTUALLY HAVIN A BAR-B-Q THIS FRIDAY AND A MEETING TO OFFICIALLY INTRODUCE OUR CAR CLUB PRESIDENT....& TALK ABOUT FUTURE SHOWS YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME AND JOIN US!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 02:17 PM~14551531
> *LOL! I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE BONIE AS WELL LEARNING HOW TO USE THIS AS WELL... INSTEAD OF TRYING TO GO ON MYSPACE....
> *


FOR REAL I JUST POSTED BULLITEEN SAYIN TO COME ON LAYITLOW .... :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 02:18 PM~14551546
> *THE BIKE CLUB IS DOING GOOD HAVE NEGLECTED FOR A BIT CAUSE WE WERE BUSY FIXING UP OUR NEW HOME...AND THEN MY DAUGHTER WAS IN THE HOSPITAL FOR A ALMOST A WEEK...SHE WAS REALLY BAD SO HAD TO CONSENTRATE ON HER EVEN AFTER THE HOSPITAL....THEN CAME COLORADO SHOW! BUT THERE FAITHFULL MEMBERS STILL STICKIN AROUND...WERE ACTUALLY HAVIN A BAR-B-Q THIS FRIDAY AND A MEETING TO OFFICIALLY INTRODUCE OUR CAR CLUB PRESIDENT....& TALK ABOUT FUTURE SHOWS YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME AND JOIN US!
> *


AWW IS SHE OKAY NOW. I HOPE SHE GETS BETTER. AND I KNOW I WANT TO HURRY UP AND GET MY BIKE OUT SO I COULD ROLL WITH U GUYS EVERY WHERE SINCE I HAVE MY TRUCK. AND YEA ILL COME DOWN U WANT ME TO BRING ANYTHING AND WHAT TIME AND WHERE AT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 02:18 PM~14551546
> *THE BIKE CLUB IS DOING GOOD HAVE NEGLECTED FOR A BIT CAUSE WE WERE BUSY FIXING UP OUR NEW HOME...AND THEN MY DAUGHTER WAS IN THE HOSPITAL FOR A ALMOST A WEEK...SHE WAS REALLY BAD SO HAD TO CONSENTRATE ON HER EVEN AFTER THE HOSPITAL....THEN CAME COLORADO SHOW! BUT THERE FAITHFULL MEMBERS STILL STICKIN AROUND...WERE ACTUALLY HAVIN A BAR-B-Q THIS FRIDAY AND A MEETING TO OFFICIALLY INTRODUCE OUR CAR CLUB PRESIDENT....& TALK ABOUT FUTURE SHOWS YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME AND JOIN US!
> *


AWW IS SHE OKAY NOW. I HOPE SHE GETS BETTER. AND I KNOW I WANT TO HURRY UP AND GET MY BIKE OUT SO I COULD ROLL WITH U GUYS EVERY WHERE SINCE I HAVE MY TRUCK. AND YEA ILL COME DOWN U WANT ME TO BRING ANYTHING AND WHAT TIME AND WHERE AT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 03:23 PM~14551611
> *AWW IS SHE OKAY NOW. I HOPE SHE GETS BETTER. AND I KNOW I WANT TO HURRY UP AND GET MY BIKE OUT SO I COULD ROLL WITH U GUYS EVERY WHERE SINCE I HAVE MY TRUCK. AND YEA ILL COME DOWN U WANT ME TO BRING ANYTHING AND WHAT TIME AND WHERE AT
> *


 YEAH SHES BETTER NOW...THANKS! BRING SOME BEER..HAHAHA! J/K NO BEER 4 US...WHAT EVER YOU WANNA BRING, YOU DONT HAVE TO THOUGH! IM STARTING IT AFTER 6 TO 6:30PM TO GIVE THE SUN TO GO DOWN....AND @ 8PM WERE STARTING THE MEETING.....HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

OH! I FORGOT ITS GOING TO BE @ MY HOUSE....JUST RIGHT ACROSS FROM THE OLD HOUSE....JUST A FEW BLOCKS BEFORE THE COFFEE STATION...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 02:48 PM~14551880
> *OH! I FORGOT ITS GOING TO BE @ MY HOUSE....JUST RIGHT ACROSS FROM THE OLD HOUSE....JUST A FEW BLOCKS BEFORE THE COFFEE STATION...
> *


ALRIGHT ILL JUST CALL U THURSDAY NIGHT FOR THE ADDRESS.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 03:53 PM~14551917
> *ALRIGHT ILL JUST CALL U THURSDAY NIGHT FOR THE ADDRESS.
> *


KOOL!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IS ANY OF UR MEMBERS TAKING BIKES ... SO I COULD BRING A CAMERA


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HELLO GOODTIMERS...IM CLAUDIA FROM THE 805 BIKE CLUB CHAPTER!!!NEW INTO THIS THING SO IMA TRY THE BEST TO KEEP GT TTT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 22 2009, 03:03 PM~14552012
> *HELLO GOODTIMERS...IM CLAUDIA FROM THE 805 BIKE CLUB CHAPTER!!!NEW INTO THIS THING SO IMA TRY THE BEST TO KEEP GT TTT!!!
> *


THATS RIGHT WELCOME TO ARE TOPIC...GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 03:13 PM~14552119
> *THATS RIGHT WELCOME TO ARE TOPIC...GOODTIMES 4 LIFE
> *


THANK U!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 22 2009, 04:03 PM~14552012
> *HELLO GOODTIMERS...IM CLAUDIA FROM THE 805 BIKE CLUB CHAPTER!!!NEW INTO THIS THING SO IMA TRY THE BEST TO KEEP GT TTT!!!
> *


  WELCOME TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY!  
WHAT KIND OF BIKE DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 04:01 PM~14551992
> *IS ANY OF UR MEMBERS TAKING BIKES ... SO I COULD BRING A CAMERA
> *


 I DONT KNOW...I DIDNT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT...THAT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA THOUGH....ILL FIND OUT AND SEE IF THEY CAN...ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 02:58 PM~14551965
> *KOOL!
> *


Whats up Wendy como estas about time you get a name


----------



## Fleetangel

I SEE U WENDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 04:52 PM~14553267
> * WELCOME TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY!
> WHAT KIND OF BIKE DO YOU HAVE?
> *


its a boys frame...its getting a new paint job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2009, 04:53 PM~14553280
> *I DONT KNOW...I DIDNT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT...THAT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA THOUGH....ILL FIND OUT AND SEE IF THEY CAN...ILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO 
THE 
TOP

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP PRINCESS UNIQUE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY MY HOMIE SELLIN THIS BIKE FOR 5 BILLS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 08:42 PM~14555425
> *WHATS UP  PRINCESS UNIQUE
> *


HEY NOT MUCH JUST WAITING TO GET MY BIKE BACK FOR THE SHOW THIS SAT AND U..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 22 2009, 08:49 PM~14555522
> *HEY NOT MUCH JUST WAITING TO GET MY BIKE BACK FOR THE SHOW THIS SAT AND U..
> *


O UR BIKE THE ONE GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP ..... POST SOME PICS WHEN IT GETS DONE 

AND ME JUST HERE THINKN OF SOME IDEALS TO DO TO MY BIKE..


----------



## BASH3R

whats up goodtimers??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 22 2009, 08:56 PM~14555600
> *whats up goodtimers??
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 08:53 PM~14555567
> *O UR BIKE THE ONE GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP ..... POST SOME PICS WHEN IT GETS DONE
> 
> AND ME JUST HERE THINKN OF SOME IDEALS TO DO TO MY BIKE..
> *


YEAH FOR SURE I WILL, WHAT COLOR IS UR BIKE??
ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 22 2009, 09:00 PM~14555650
> *YEAH FOR SURE I WILL, WHAT COLOR IS UR BIKE??
> ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY??
> *


IM BUILDIN MY BIKE RIGHT NOW .ITS GOING BE BLUE HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE OUT FOR VEGAS .... IM PUSHING IT....BUT ILL GET SOME PICS WHEN IT COMES OUT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 08:59 PM~14555628
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


just here kicking back watching some movies


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 09:05 PM~14555693
> *IM BUILDIN MY BIKE RIGHT NOW .ITS GOING BE BLUE HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE OUT FOR VEGAS .... IM PUSHING IT....BUT ILL GET SOME PICS WHEN IT COMES OUT
> *


WELL GOOD LUCK WITH UR BIKE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 22 2009, 09:11 PM~14555797
> *just here kicking back watching some movies
> *


COOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 22 2009, 09:11 PM~14555806
> *WELL GOOD LUCK WITH UR BIKE..
> *


THANKS U TO


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 15 2009, 03:55 PM~14198111
> *IT MIGHT BE EASY HOMIE. BUT HONESTLY TO BE FULLTIMER AND TO CALL UR SELF ONE. U NEED TO BE OUT THERE. AND WHAT I MEAN OUT THERE IS NOT ALL OVER UR CITY. U NEED TO BE OUT TOWN OR OUT STATE REPN THAT BIG GT EVERYWHERE U GO.
> *


THATS MY DOGG EARN THEM STRIPES  GOOD TIMES AINT EASY 2 JOIN OR 2 BE CALLED A FULLTIMER LOYALTY AND DEDICATION A MUST PROSPECTS HAVE 2 PROVE THEM SELF 2 THE FULLEST ITS HARD WORK BUT @ THE END IT PAYS OFF


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP PUSHING GET THEM BIKES READY LOTS OF SHOWS THIS SUMMER AND WE NEED 2 REPP IN NUMBERS WE ARE 1 OF THE BIGGEST CLUBS AROUND THE UNITED STATES AND THAT MEANS WE NEED 2 STEP UP OUR GAME AND SHOW THEM WHY WE PROUD OF ALL OUR MEMBERS FROM THE CARS 2 THE BIKES YOU ALL MAKE THIS CLUB BE PROUD 2 REPP THE GT WE MAKING NOISE TRUU ALL STATES *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 23 2009, 02:57 AM~14557646
> *BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP PUSHING GET THEM BIKES READY LOTS OF SHOWS THIS SUMMER AND WE NEED 2 REPP IN NUMBERS WE ARE 1 OF THE BIGGEST CLUBS AROUND THE UNITED STATES AND THAT MEANS WE NEED 2 STEP UP OUR GAME AND SHOW THEM WHY WE PROUD OF ALL OUR MEMBERS FROM THE CARS 2 THE BIKES YOU ALL MAKE THIS CLUB BE PROUD 2 REPP THE GT WE MAKING NOISE TRUU ALL STATES
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN! THATS WHAT OUR MEETING THIS FRIDAY IS ALL ABOUT LETS SHOW OFF WHAT OUR MOMMA GAVE US! HAHAHAHA!!!:biggrin: J/K....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 23 2009, 02:57 AM~14557646
> *BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP PUSHING GET THEM BIKES READY LOTS OF SHOWS THIS SUMMER AND WE NEED 2 REPP IN NUMBERS WE ARE 1 OF THE BIGGEST CLUBS AROUND THE UNITED STATES AND THAT MEANS WE NEED 2 STEP UP OUR GAME AND SHOW THEM WHY WE PROUD OF ALL OUR MEMBERS FROM THE CARS 2 THE BIKES YOU ALL MAKE THIS CLUB BE PROUD 2 REPP THE GT WE MAKING NOISE TRUU ALL STATES
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN! THATS WHAT OUR MEETING THIS FRIDAY IS ALL ABOUT LETS SHOW OFF WHAT OUR MOMMA GAVE US! HAHAHAHA!!! J/K....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 22 2009, 06:07 PM~14553395
> *Whats up Wendy como estas about time you get a name
> *


HAY CHUY WHATS UP! I SAW YOUR BOYS BIKE IT LOOKS CLEAN! I LIKE! SO WHAT DID YOU PLACE AT OLDIES SHOW, CAUSE I KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHIN.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 22 2009, 09:02 PM~14555046
> *its a boys frame...its getting a new paint job
> *


WOW! THATS CLEAN! POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU CAN...OH BY THE WAY SORRY I HAVENT INTRODUCED MY SELF MY NAME IS WENDY AND IM FROM THE 818 CHAPTER PRESIDENT OF GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB...ITS NICE TO SEE GIRLS INTERESTED IN THIS LOWRIDING! HOPE YOU ENJOY AND I KNOW YOU WILL...GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BIKE.....AND ONCE AGAIN WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2009, 09:43 PM~14555443
> *HEY MY HOMIE SELLIN THIS BIKE FOR 5 BILLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R THE PARTS INCLUDED? AND HOW IS THE PAINT JOB, ANY CRACKS? I WILL LET MY MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT IT AND IF ANYONE INTERESTED ILL HIT YOU UP.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 22 2009, 09:56 PM~14555600
> *whats up goodtimers??
> *


HAY WHATS UP! NICE PICS YOUVE POSTED UP FROM THE S.F OLDIES SHOW...THEY LOOK CLEAN!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2009, 08:48 PM~14554894
> *I SEE U WENDY!!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY YOU WHATS UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 23 2009, 01:57 AM~14557646
> *BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP PUSHING GET THEM BIKES READY LOTS OF SHOWS THIS SUMMER AND WE NEED 2 REPP IN NUMBERS WE ARE 1 OF THE BIGGEST CLUBS AROUND THE UNITED STATES AND THAT MEANS WE NEED 2 STEP UP OUR GAME AND SHOW THEM WHY WE PROUD OF ALL OUR MEMBERS FROM THE CARS 2 THE BIKES YOU ALL MAKE THIS CLUB BE PROUD 2 REPP THE GT WE MAKING NOISE TRUU ALL STATES
> *


TTT CHUCH!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:29 AM~14560419
> *HEY YOU WHATS UP!
> *


NOT MUCH...JUST GETTING READY FOR SATURDAY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

1st Annual Car Show/Silent Auction 100% for Charity

Date: Saturday July 25, 2009

Time: Show Time at 10:00 A.M. Awards at 3:00 P.M. Roll in at 7:00 A.M.

Location: Earl Warren Show Grounds in Santa Barbara off 101 Freeway and 
Las Positas/Calle Real Santa Barbara, California

Other info: We will have Dash Plaques for Pre-registrations. Over 20 Catagories with 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place trophies. All Cars/Trucks are welcome. Venders, Raffles and a silent auction Pre-Registration: $25 by June 30th, 2009 $35 at the door $10 off second car Donate a new item for silent auction a $5 value or more and receive $5 off a car.

We do have indoor spacing but it's limited. So the first 30 pre- registration that need and ask for an indoor spot it will get it. Spectators: Purchase a Raffle ticket at $5.00 Children are free 
More venders are welcome. Please contact me for further information on car entree's, spectators or entrees at [email protected] 

100% of the proceeds goes to a non profit organization to help with the funding for the physically disabled, mentally impaired, victims of abuse, elderly and youth-at-risk programs. All money paid out to the show is a tax write off because it is a non-profit organization. www.seafaringopportunities. org serving California.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 23 2009, 01:54 AM~14557634
> *THATS MY DOGG EARN THEM STRIPES    GOOD TIMES AINT EASY 2 JOIN OR 2 BE CALLED A FULLTIMER LOYALTY AND DEDICATION A MUST PROSPECTS HAVE 2 PROVE THEM SELF 2 THE FULLEST ITS HARD WORK BUT @ THE END IT PAYS OFF
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:24 AM~14560380
> *R THE PARTS INCLUDED? AND HOW IS THE PAINT JOB, ANY CRACKS? I WILL LET MY MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT IT AND IF ANYONE INTERESTED ILL HIT YOU UP.
> *


thats with the parts ... the only thing that messes up the bike is just that la style cause it another club


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 23 2009, 01:57 AM~14557646
> *BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP PUSHING GET THEM BIKES READY LOTS OF SHOWS THIS SUMMER AND WE NEED 2 REPP IN NUMBERS WE ARE 1 OF THE BIGGEST CLUBS AROUND THE UNITED STATES AND THAT MEANS WE NEED 2 STEP UP OUR GAME AND SHOW THEM WHY WE PROUD OF ALL OUR MEMBERS FROM THE CARS 2 THE BIKES YOU ALL MAKE THIS CLUB BE PROUD 2 REPP THE GT WE MAKING NOISE TRUU ALL STATES
> *


GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 23 2009, 03:36 PM~14562943
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE
> *


4 ETERNITY!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 23 2009, 04:35 PM~14562929
> *thats with the parts ... the only thing that messes up the bike is just that la style cause it another club
> *


 OOOOOH...OK SO OFCOURSE MOST DEFENETLY THEY WILL HAVE TO REPAINT THE BIKE I DIDNT SEE THAT.....UNLESS IS CHEAPER FOR THEM TO JOIN THE OTHER CLUB....HAHAHAHA! J/K...OK ILL LET THEM KNOW....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 04:22 PM~14563477
> *OOOOOH...OK SO OFCOURSE MOST DEFENETLY THEY WILL HAVE TO REPAINT THE BIKE I DIDNT SEE THAT.....UNLESS IS CHEAPER FOR THEM TO JOIN THE OTHER CLUB....HAHAHAHA! J/K...OK ILL LET THEM KNOW....
> *


OR GET SOEMTHING OVER IT .....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 03:48 PM~14562377
> *NOT MUCH...JUST GETTING READY FOR SATURDAY!!!
> *


OH THATS KOOL! IS EVERYONE IN YOUR CHAPTER GOING?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 23 2009, 05:23 PM~14563493
> *OR GET SOEMTHING OVER IT .....
> *


YEAH THAT TO...SMART MOVE... :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 04:24 PM~14563509
> *OH THATS KOOL! IS EVERYONE IN YOUR CHAPTER GOING?
> *


NOPE...BUT WE'RE TAKIN THE TOP 3 FROM THE 805...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP bullet one, Fleetangel


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:17 AM~14560308
> *WOW! THATS CLEAN! POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU CAN...OH BY THE WAY SORRY I HAVENT INTRODUCED MY SELF MY NAME IS WENDY AND IM FROM THE 818 CHAPTER PRESIDENT OF GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB...ITS NICE TO SEE GIRLS INTERESTED IN THIS LOWRIDING! HOPE YOU ENJOY AND I KNOW YOU WILL...GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BIKE.....AND ONCE AGAIN WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY
> *


yeah ill post them once i get my bike...its nice to meet u wendy..yeah i sure am enjoying being part of goodtimes..what kind of bike do u have???


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:14 AM~14560277
> *HAY CHUY WHATS UP! I SAW YOUR BOYS BIKE IT LOOKS CLEAN! I LIKE! SO WHAT DID YOU PLACE AT OLDIES SHOW, CAUSE I KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHIN.
> *


He got 1st in full he was happy as hell Thanks to you and trouble might need a little bit of help again with it maybe i'll hit you guys up soon


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:27 AM~14560403
> *HAY WHATS UP! NICE PICS YOUVE POSTED UP FROM THE S.F OLDIES SHOW...THEY LOOK CLEAN!
> *


nothing much just got back from mannys and you?? thnx :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP BASHER!


----------



## BASH3R

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 23 2009, 06:40 PM~14564719
> *:wave:
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 06:48 PM~14564770
> *WUT U UP TO?
> *


chillen homie chillen. hows everything going??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 23 2009, 07:22 PM~14565093
> *chillen homie chillen. hows everything going??
> *


EVERYTHING'S FIRME...WE JUST GOT ANOTHER ADDITION TO THE CHAPTER!!!A BEACH CRUISER...ILL POST PICS LATER!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 23 2009, 05:48 PM~14563733
> *yeah ill post them once i get my bike...its  nice to meet u wendy..yeah i sure am enjoying being part of goodtimes..what kind of bike do u have???
> *


 YEAH I THINK I SAW YOU AT THE GOOD TIMES PARTY...I WAS RIGHT BEHIND YOU GUYS....I DONT HAVE A BIKE MY SELF BUT MY DAUGHTER DOES HER BIKE IS THE QUEEN OF THE STREETS A 16 INCH PINK AND BLUE BIKE....ILL BE POSTING UP SOME NEW PICS OF IT....BUT I POST ONE BIG ONE UP A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO IN THIS SAME TOPIC......I HAVE A 67 IMPALA A PROJECT CAR THAT HOPEFULLY IN A COUPLE OF YEARS ILL HAVE OUT THERE TO JOIN THE CAR CLUB AS WELL....BUT NOW IM VERY HAPPY AND PROUD TO BE PART OF THE BIKE CLUB I LIKE TO HELP OUT THE KIDS AND MOTIVATE THEM INTO GOOD THINGS...TO ME I TREAT THEM LIKE IF THEY WERE MY OWN KIDS......WHAT THEME & NAME IS YOUR BIKE GONNA BE AND WHAT COLOR.....HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED AN OPINION OR IDEAS ILL BE GLAD TO HELP.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14563809
> *He got 1st in full he was happy as hell Thanks to you and trouble might need a little bit of help again with it maybe i'll hit you guys up soon
> *


SURE ANYTIME! AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN.....
SO WHEN IS YOUR GIRLS BIKE COMING OUT!
OR SHES NOT INTO IT NO MORE...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THE BIKE CLUB AT THE LOLOWS SHOW


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:03 PM~14567110
> *YEAH I  THINK I SAW YOU AT THE GOOD TIMES PARTY...I WAS RIGHT BEHIND YOU GUYS....I DONT HAVE A BIKE MY SELF BUT MY DAUGHTER DOES HER BIKE IS THE QUEEN OF THE STREETS A 16 INCH PINK AND BLUE BIKE....ILL BE POSTING UP SOME NEW PICS OF IT....BUT I POST ONE BIG ONE UP A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO IN THIS SAME TOPIC......I HAVE A 67 IMPALA A PROJECT CAR THAT HOPEFULLY IN A COUPLE OF YEARS ILL HAVE OUT THERE TO JOIN THE CAR CLUB AS WELL....BUT NOW IM VERY HAPPY AND PROUD TO BE PART OF THE BIKE CLUB I LIKE TO HELP OUT THE KIDS AND MOTIVATE THEM INTO GOOD THINGS...TO ME I TREAT THEM LIKE IF THEY WERE MY OWN KIDS......WHAT THEME & NAME IS YOUR BIKE GONNA BE AND WHAT COLOR.....HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED AN OPINION OR IDEAS ILL BE GLAD TO HELP.....
> *


I PROBLY SAW U WERE U SITTING DOWN NEXT TO NORMA....OH YEAH I SAW PICS U POSTED UR DAUGHTERS BIKE IS PRETTY TIGHT...GOOD LUCK ON UR IMPALA WHAT COLOR ARE U PLANING ON PAINTING IT...MY THEME MOSTLY CROWNS AND WELL THE NAME OF MY BIKE IS PRINCESS UNIQUE...I HAD SOME TROUBLE WITH MY BIKE CUZ THE GUY WHO WAS PAITING IT CALLED ME 2 DAYS AGO SAYING THE BUNDDLE ON MY BIKE DIDNT WORK SO I HAD TO LOOK FOR ANOTHER FRAME SO HE COULD PAINT IT AND GIVE IT TO ME BY TOMORROW....SO I CAN TAKE IT TO THE CAR SHOW THIS SATURADY...


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:12 PM~14567185
> *SURE ANYTIME! AND CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN.....
> SO WHEN IS YOUR GIRLS BIKE COMING OUT!
> OR SHES NOT INTO IT NO MORE...
> *


Yea she want's one pero i dont know its to much work LOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE

PRINCESS UNIQUE, MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 23 2009, 11:17 PM~14567234
> *PRINCESS UNIQUE, MRS.GOODTIMES818
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 23 2009, 11:15 PM~14567210
> *Yea she want's one pero i dont know its to much work LOL
> *


SUP MALO , YOU GOTS TO GET HER ONE TOO  NO SEAS GACHO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

THE 805


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 23 2009, 11:20 PM~14567263
> *SUP MALO ,  YOU GOTS TO GET HER ONE TOO    NO SEAS GACHO  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Turtle

Damn foo i have a hard time taking 1 to show's and my low lo ahora 2 hahahaha mejor le doy un carro


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 05:30 PM~14563562
> *NOPE...BUT WE'RE TAKIN THE TOP 3 FROM THE 805...
> *


WOW THATS GOOD! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 23 2009, 11:22 PM~14567288
> *Sup Turtle
> 
> Damn foo i have a hard time taking 1 to show's and my low lo ahora 2 hahahaha mejor le doy un carro
> *



HAHAHAHAHA LA NETA YOU HAVE ENOUGH CARS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 23 2009, 11:21 PM~14567272
> *THE 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 TTT


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 23 2009, 11:27 PM~14567328
> *HAHAHAHAHA LA NETA  YOU HAVE ENOUGH CARS
> *


I have a Low Low for each one of my kid's homie Im still looking for a RIDE for me


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

DRAMA QUEEN AND QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN SAN BERNADINO SHOW


----------



## BIG TURTLE

...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 23 2009, 11:21 PM~14567272
> *THE 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE LOOKING GOOD....


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:34 PM~14567362
> *DRAMA QUEEN AND QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN SAN BERNADINO SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOK AT THE QUEENS


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:34 PM~14567362
> *DRAMA QUEEN AND QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN SAN BERNADINO SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The queen's taking over


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 24 2009, 12:12 AM~14567192
> *WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THE BIKE CLUB  AT THE LOLOWS  SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 OH YEAH THATS FOR SURE! WE GOT TO GO SUPPORT OUR GOOD FRIENDS AND OUR HOMETOWN...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

DAM MALO TE DEJARON SIN CARRO , YOU NEED A 67 FOR YOUR LINE UP


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 23 2009, 11:38 PM~14567391
> *DAM MALO TE DEJARON SIN CARRO , YOU NEED A 67  FOR YOUR LINE UP
> *


yea i think so homie you know anybody that has one at a good price ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 23 2009, 11:36 PM~14567378
> *The queen's taking over
> *



YOU NEED TO GET YOUR BOY OUT THERE THATS ONE BAD ASSSSSSS BIKE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:37 PM~14567384
> *OH YEAH THATS FOR SURE! WE GOT TO GO SUPPORT OUR GOOD FRIENDS AND OUR HOMETOWN...
> *


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 23 2009, 11:41 PM~14567408
> *YOU NEED TO GET YOUR BOY OUT THERE  THATS ONE BAD ASSSSSSS BIKE
> *


Theres still alot more to go on his bike Turtle just not enough fund's pero poco a poquito it will get there


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

818 RIDERS CHAPTER


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818 RIDERS...U GUYS COMING OR WUT????...WE GOT A SMALLTRAILER FOR 2 OR THREE MORE BIKES


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL JOE


----------



## Uno Malo

Hey wendy i have some stuff i took out of jesse's bike if anybody is interested on them let me know i have no use for them

<span style=\'color:green\'>SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA


----------



## BIG TURTLE

JUJU & KAYLA SGV


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 23 2009, 11:51 PM~14567470
> *Hey wendy i have some stuff i took out of jesse's bike  if anybody is interested on them let me know i have no use for them
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PARTS!!!ILL LET MY GUYS KNOW!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 11:54 PM~14567490
> *NICE PARTS!!!ILL LET MY GUYS KNOW!
> *


Coo Thanks there all for a 16" just incase you wanted to know


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 23 2009, 11:56 PM~14567499
> *Coo Thanks there all for a 16" just incase you wanted to know
> *


OHH!!!...BUT THE MUFFLERS N THE ANTENNA ALSO THE SPROCKET WILL FIT A 20 K NO?


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

818 RIDERS AND 805 BIKE CLUB @ A SHOW


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 11:59 PM~14567512
> *OHH!!!...BUT THE MUFFLERS N THE ANTENNA ALSO THE SPROCKET WILL FIT A 20 K NO?
> *


True estas en lo sierto


----------



## BIG TURTLE

THE 805


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 24 2009, 12:51 AM~14567470
> *Hey wendy i have some stuff i took out of jesse's bike  if anybody is interested on them let me know i have no use for them
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM ME WITH SOME PRICES I HAVE A MEETING TOMORROW SO ILL LET THEM KNOW....I ALSO HAVE THIS KID CALLING ME FOR PARTS SINCE YESTURDAY CAUSE HE WANTS TO JOIN AND NEEDS PARTS...AND I DONT HAVE NONE BUT HERE AND THERE SOME BIRD CAGE PARTS....


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 12:11 AM~14567560
> *PM ME WITH SOME PRICES  I HAVE A MEETING TOMORROW SO ILL LET THEM KNOW....I ALSO HAVE THIS KID CALLING ME FOR PARTS SINCE YESTURDAY CAUSE HE WANTS TO JOIN AND NEEDS PARTS...AND I DONT HAVE NONE BUT HERE AND THERE SOME BIRD CAGE PARTS....
> *


Im no good with price's just let me know what you can get for them


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2009, 12:59 AM~14567512
> *OHH!!!...BUT THE MUFFLERS N THE ANTENNA ALSO THE SPROCKET WILL FIT A 20 K NO?
> *


MOST OF THE PARTS FIT A 16 INCH TO A 20 INCH SPECIALLY THESE PARTS LIKE THE SISSY BAR AND MUFFLER SPECIALLY THE ANTENNA...THE SPROCKET AS WELL....


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 24 2009, 01:14 AM~14567573
> *Im no good with price's just let me know what you can get for them
> *


WELL I KNOW THOSE PARTS ARE PRACTICLY LIKE NEW CAUSE I BELIEVE YOU ONLY USED THEM ON ONE SHOW AND RIGHT AWAY CHANGED THEM TO CUSTOM PARTS.....ILL GO THROUGH MY BOOK AND TAKE A LOOK AT MY PRICES...SO ILL GO FROM THERE...IF THATS KOOL WITH YOU


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 23 2009, 11:34 PM~14567362
> *DRAMA QUEEN AND QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN SAN BERNADINO SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 12:27 AM~14567622
> *WELL I KNOW THOSE PARTS ARE PRACTICLY LIKE NEW CAUSE I BELIEVE YOU ONLY USED THEM ON ONE SHOW AND RIGHT AWAY CHANGED THEM TO CUSTOM PARTS.....ILL GO THROUGH MY BOOK AND TAKE A LOOK AT MY PRICES...SO ILL GO FROM THERE...IF THATS KOOL WITH YOU
> *


<span style=\'color:green\'>yea thats coo wendy thanks for all your help plus i have to order new stuff when you have time </span>


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 24 2009, 01:29 AM~14567633
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>yea thats coo wendy thanks for all your help plus i have to order new stuff when you have time </span>
> *


 I HAVENT RENEWED MY LISCENSE  SO I HAVENT ORDER ANYTHING FOR A WHILE IM WORKING ON IT THOUGH....WHAT IS IT THAT YOU NEED? I CAN CHECK WHAT I GOT @ HOME....A VERY FEW THINGS.... :uh:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 12:33 AM~14567648
> *I HAVENT RENEWED MY LISCENSE    SO I HAVENT ORDER ANYTHING FOR A WHILE IM WORKING ON IT THOUGH....WHAT IS IT THAT YOU NEED? I CAN CHECK WHAT I GOT @ HOME....A VERY FEW THINGS.... :uh:
> *


Fan Rims is the main thing and a small i think 12" alot more spoke's for the spare rim you member


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 24 2009, 01:39 AM~14567667
> *Fan Rims is the main thing and a small i think 12" alot more spoke's for the spare rim you member
> *


DAM I DONT HAVE NONE OF THOSE THINGS! BUT WHEN I RENEW MY LISCENSE ILL LET YOU KNOW....HAVE YOU TRYED PEDLARS WEST??OR SOME GUY NAMED RUDY IN WOODAM WHERE LOW LOWS BIKE CLUB GO TO....DONT KNOW THE PRICES OR THE ADRESS BUT I CAN ASK JIMMY 4 U


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 24 2009, 01:39 AM~14567667
> *Fan Rims is the main thing and a small i think 12" alot more spoke's for the spare rim you member
> *


DAM I DONT HAVE NONE OF THOSE THINGS! BUT WHEN I RENEW MY LISCENSE ILL LET YOU KNOW....HAVE YOU TRYED PEDLARS WEST??OR SOME GUY NAMED RUDY IN WOODAM WHERE LOW LOWS BIKE CLUB GO TO....DONT KNOW THE PRICES OR THE ADRESS BUT I CAN ASK JIMMY 4 U


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 24 2009, 01:28 AM~14567625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!! IT WAS ONLY LAST YEAR AND THEYVE GROWN SO MUCH.....NICE PICTURE I DIDNT HAVE IT SO I COPIED IT...GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

K WELL GOOD TIMES EVERY ONE I MEAN GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE!! 
GOOD TIMES! 
TTT!!!!


----------



## FREE BUG!!!

U guys got some tit bike,were going 2 start a bike club 4 are kids were La Conecta C.C. out of Wichita Falls,TX.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Jul 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14568859
> *U guys got some tit bike,were going 2 start a bike club 4 are kids were La Conecta C.C. out of Wichita Falls,TX.
> *


THANKS! CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BIKE CLUB...GOOD LUCK ON THAT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 12:16 AM~14567581
> *MOST OF THE PARTS  FIT A 16 INCH TO A 20 INCH SPECIALLY THESE PARTS LIKE THE SISSY BAR AND MUFFLER SPECIALLY THE ANTENNA...THE SPROCKET AS WELL....
> *


OHHH I SEE!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## GRUMPY {G.T. 805}

HELLO MY NAME IS FERNANDO FROM DA 805 BIKE CHAPTER MY BIKE IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION ONCE AGAIN AND GETTIN READY FOR THE SUPER SHOW...
HOPE TO MEET ALL THE MEMBERS PRETTY SOON...... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GRUMPY {G.T. 805}

...
THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT...


----------



## GRUMPY {G.T. 805}




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY {G.T. 805}_@Jul 24 2009, 01:43 PM~14572082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt..... clean bike homie cant wait to see it ...


----------



## GRUMPY {G.T. 805}

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2009, 01:48 PM~14572142
> *ttt..... clean bike homie cant wait to see it ...
> *


THANX...ULL SEE IT AT THE SUPER SHOW!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY {G.T. 805}_@Jul 24 2009, 01:49 PM~14572150
> *THANX...ULL SEE IT AT THE SUPER SHOW!!!
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY {G.T. 805}_@Jul 24 2009, 02:43 PM~14572082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! I ALREADY THOUGHT THIS BIKE LOOKED NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE..POST UP SOME PICS....HOW MANY BIKES ARE YOU GUYS TAKING TO THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS..?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 03:01 PM~14572936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2009, 04:17 PM~14573116
> *nice
> *


THANKS!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 03:19 PM~14573149
> *THANKS!
> *




































:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 03:01 PM~14572936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that bike


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2009, 04:26 PM~14573216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WOW! THANKS! IM BAD I ALWAYS FORGET TO TAKE PICS OF IT SPECIALLY LIKE A BEFORE AND AFTER STEP BY STEP THE NEW CHANGES WE MAKE ON IT LIKE THE INGRAVING IN THIS PIC IS NOT 2TONED YET....THE ONES POSTED EARLIER I HAD COPIED THEM AS WELL FROM SOMEONE ELSE....YOUR GOOD!THAKS AGAIN!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2009, 04:31 PM~14573282
> *i like that bike
> *


GRACIAS! SO WERE YOU ABLE TO FIND YOUR WAY OVER TO MY HOUSE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT TO THANK WENDY,TROUBLES AND THE 818 BIKE CLUB FOR INVITING ME TO THE BBQ. I HAD FUN WITH U GUYS AND THE FOOD WAS GOOD.HAD A GOODTIME.THANK YOU 

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 02:18 PM~14572477
> *WOW! I ALREADY THOUGHT THIS BIKE LOOKED NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE..POST UP SOME PICS....HOW MANY BIKES ARE YOU GUYS TAKING TO THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS..?
> *


WE'RE HOPING TO TAKE AT LEAST 5


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 12:43 AM~14576872
> *WE'RE HOPING TO TAKE AT LEAST 5
> *


GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 12:43 AM~14576872
> *WE'RE HOPING TO TAKE AT LEAST 5
> *


GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2009, 11:34 PM~14576470
> *I WANT TO THANK WENDY,TROUBLES AND THE 818 BIKE CLUB FOR INVITING ME TO THE BBQ. I HAD FUN WITH U GUYS AND THE FOOD WAS GOOD.HAD A GOODTIME.THANK YOU
> 
> GOODTIMES 4 LIFE
> *


YOUR WELCOME! THANKS FOR TAKING YOUR TIME IN COMING!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I WANT TO THANKS EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU WHO MADE IT TO OUR B-B-Q
IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU ALL FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY NEW HOME!
EDDI THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND TIME YOU TOOK FOR US OUR BIKE CLUB
JESSIE FOR HELPING ME GRILL THE MEAT
NORMA FOR HELPING ME COOK AND MADE A GOOD RICE
PAUL FOR DRIVING A LONG WAY TO OFFER YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT
KEEKEE FOR HELPING OUT TAKING CARE OF THE BABIES WHILE WE COOKED
ALEX FOR BRINGING A DELICIOUS CAKE WITH GOOD TIMES ON IT
LITTLE JOE OUR NEWEST MEMBER FOR BEING HERE IN UR 1ST MEETING
SHY BOY, FIDELL, JULIE, BONNIE, TURTLE FOR ASSISTING HERE WITH US AND FOR THE PITCH IN...
OH HUBBY TROUBLE THANKS FOR GETTING THE GRILL READY AND HERE AND THERE HEAVY THINGS I COULDNT DO......THANK YOU ALL! I HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME!! HOPE WE CAN REPEAT THIS SOON! I HOPE I DIDNT FORGET ANYONE....IF I DID OOOOOPS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 12:07 AM~14577032
> *I WANT TO THANKS EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU WHO MADE IT TO OUR B-B-Q
> IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU ALL FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY NEW HOME!
> EDDI THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND TIME YOU TOOK FOR US OUR BIKE CLUB
> JESSIE FOR HELPING ME GRILL THE MEAT
> NORMA FOR HELPING ME COOK AND MADE A GOOD RICE
> PAUL FOR DRIVING A LONG WAY TO OFFER YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT
> KEEKEE FOR HELPING OUT TAKING CARE OF THE BABIES WHILE WE COOKED
> ALEX FOR BRINGING A DELICIOUS CAKE WITH GOOD TIMES ON IT
> LITTLE JOE OUR NEWEST MEMBER FOR BEING HERE IN UR 1ST MEETING
> SHY BOY, FIDELL, JULIE, BONNIE, TURTLE FOR ASSISTING HERE WITH US AND FOR THE PITCH IN...
> OH  HUBBY TROUBLE THANKS FOR GETTING THE GRILL READY AND HERE AND THERE HEAVY THINGS I COULDNT DO......THANK YOU ALL! I HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME!! HOPE WE CAN REPEAT THIS SOON! I HOPE I DIDNT FORGET ANYONE....IF I DID OOOOOPS!
> *


NO PROBEM WENDY. LIKE I SAID IM WILLN TO HELP A FAMILY OUT .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2009, 11:51 PM~14576927
> *GOOD JOB!!!!
> *


WELL TIME TO SLEEP CUZ I GOTTA HIT THE ROAD AT 530!!!...ILL POST UP PICS 2MORROW!!!GNITE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 01:11 AM~14577056
> *WELL TIME TO SLEEP CUZ I GOTTA HIT THE ROAD AT 530!!!...ILL POST UP PICS 2MORROW!!!GNITE!
> *


OH YEAH THATS RIGHT YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN ASLEEP BY NOW YOU HAVE A BUSY DAY TOMORROW GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY EVERYONE!!!! IF YOU GUYS HAVE OR KNOW ANY ONE THAT IS SELLING A TRIKE PIECE PLEASE HIT ME UP! A.S.A.P ITS FOR A FRIEND WELL FOR CHINA MAN HE WANTS TO SURPRISE HES DAUGHTER FOR HER BIRTH DAY COMING UP THIS AUGUST AND YOU ALL KNOW THAT TAKES TIME TO START BUILDING!!! HELP HIM MAKE HES DAUGHTERS BIRTH DAY PRESENT POSSIBLE....PASS THE WORD AROUND THANKS!!!IT DONT MATTER IF ITS NEW OR USED AS LONG AS IS IN FAIR CONDITIONS....


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

*WAS SAPPENING FROM THE YUMA BIKE CLUB AND THE PEDAL CAR FROM TUCSON..............GT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jul 25 2009, 12:24 AM~14577107
> *WAS SAPPENING FROM THE YUMA BIKE CLUB AND THE PEDAL CAR FROM TUCSON..............GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THNK U ... THE BIKE ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Nov 12 2008, 09:38 PM~12140505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil homies from GOODTIMES az !!!!
> *


 LETS GIVE IT UP FOR OUR OTHER FAMILY CHAPTER
THESE AS WELL ARE SOME CLEAN AS BIKES!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jul 25 2009, 01:24 AM~14577107
> *WAS SAPPENING FROM THE YUMA BIKE CLUB AND THE PEDAL CAR FROM TUCSON..............GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AY MIRA QUE CRAZY BONDO DESINGS :0 DO THESE BIKES HAVE....THEY LOOK TIGHT!! LOVE THE COLORS! :cheesy: POST MORE PICS


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

*ALL LIL AZ GTIMERS HAVING SOME " GOODTIMES "...............GT*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jul 25 2009, 01:44 AM~14577184
> *ALL LIL AZ GTIMERS HAVING SOME " GOODTIMES "...............GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD PICTURES!!! ABOUT TIME WERE PUTTING UP OUR BIKE CLUB TOPIC 
PPL NEED TO KNOW THAT WE ALSO HAVE GOOD BIKES AS WELL AS THE CAR CLUB....HOPE TO SEE MORE GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB PICTURES WORLD WIDE UP HERE!!!! THANKS FOR THE GOOD PICS...CONGRATS THEY ALL ARE VERY NICE BIKES!!


----------



## eight1eightstyle

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 12:07 AM~14577032
> *I WANT TO THANKS EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU WHO MADE IT TO OUR B-B-Q
> IT WAS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU ALL FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY NEW HOME!
> EDDI THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND TIME YOU TOOK FOR US OUR BIKE CLUB
> JESSIE FOR HELPING ME GRILL THE MEAT
> NORMA FOR HELPING ME COOK AND MADE A GOOD RICE
> PAUL FOR DRIVING A LONG WAY TO OFFER YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT
> KEEKEE FOR HELPING OUT TAKING CARE OF THE BABIES WHILE WE COOKED
> ALEX FOR BRINGING A DELICIOUS CAKE WITH GOOD TIMES ON IT
> LITTLE JOE OUR NEWEST MEMBER FOR BEING HERE IN UR 1ST MEETING
> SHY BOY, FIDELL, JULIE, BONNIE, TURTLE FOR ASSISTING HERE WITH US AND FOR THE PITCH IN...
> OH  HUBBY TROUBLE THANKS FOR GETTING THE GRILL READY AND HERE AND THERE HEAVY THINGS I COULDNT DO......THANK YOU ALL! I HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME!! HOPE WE CAN REPEAT THIS SOON! I HOPE I DIDNT FORGET ANYONE....IF I DID OOOOOPS!
> *


you forgot to thank my kids for making a mess in your house ...J/K thanks Wendy we had a GOODTIMES..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jul 25 2009, 07:12 AM~14577651
> *you forgot to thank my kids for making a mess in your house ...J/K thanks Wendy we had a GOODTIMES..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOUR RIGHT! THANKS!  
NO PROBLEMO IT WAS KOOL
TO HAVE YOU ALL YOU GUYS
GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14578540
> *GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS
> *


GOOD AFTERNOON! SO ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO ANY SHOWS TOMORROW
TO THAT OLDIES ONE? HIT ME UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 02:02 PM~14579794
> *GOOD AFTERNOON! SO ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO ANY SHOWS TOMORROW
> TO THAT OLDIES ONE? HIT ME UP
> *


IT GOT CANCEL... I HAD TOLD ALEX LETS GO TO SAN BERDINO AND HE SAID NO AND TE OTHER GUY SAID NO TO ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jul 25 2009, 12:24 AM~14577107
> *WAS SAPPENING FROM THE YUMA BIKE CLUB AND THE PEDAL CAR FROM TUCSON..............GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0 ...NEVER SEEN THEM B4!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

THE 805 BIKE CHAPTER SHOWED UP STRONG AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW TAKIN THREE TROPHIES HOME!!!1ST PLACE TONY WITH HIS 26 CHOPPER,MANUEL 2ND PLACE FULL CUSTOM N ME 2ND MILD!!!....WE MADE NOISE IN THE 805 TODAY!!!!  


THERES ANOTHER SHOW IN THE 805 2MORROW...30 MINUTES CLOSER THAN SANTA BARBARA!!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

this is my bike PRINCESS UNIQUE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 25 2009, 06:36 PM~14580801
> *IT GOT CANCEL... I HAD TOLD ALEX LETS GO TO SAN BERDINO AND HE SAID NO AND TE OTHER GUY SAID NO TO ....
> *


SO IS THERE ANY OTHER SHOWS WE SANT TO GO TO ONE TOMORROW
MY HUSBANDS SAYS THAT THERES ONE IN COMPTON THAT THE SAN GABRIEL CHAPTER ARE GOING TO IT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 25 2009, 10:48 PM~14582331
> *this is my bike PRINCESS UNIQUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: YOUR BIKE IS VERY NICE :thumbsup: 
WHO EVER WORKED ON IT DID A GREAT JOB!
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 09:49 PM~14582341
> *SO IS THERE ANY OTHER SHOWS WE SANT TO GO TO ONE TOMORROW
> MY HUSBANDS SAYS THAT THERES ONE IN COMPTON THAT THE SAN GABRIEL CHAPTER ARE GOING TO IT
> *


CAIGANLE TO THE 805!!!...THERES ONE TOMORROW!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 10:45 PM~14582318
> *THE 805 BIKE CHAPTER SHOWED UP STRONG AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW TAKIN THREE TROPHIES HOME!!!1ST PLACE TONY WITH HIS 26 CHOPPER,MANUEL 2ND PLACE FULL CUSTOM N ME 2ND MILD!!!....WE MADE NOISE IN THE 805 TODAY!!!!
> THERES ANOTHER SHOW IN THE 805 2MORROW...30 MINUTES CLOSER THAN SANTA BARBARA!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 09:56 PM~14582390
> *:thumbsup: YOUR BIKE IS VERY NICE  :thumbsup:
> WHO EVER WORKED ON IT DID A GREAT JOB!
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> *


THANKS... AND YEAH HES NOT DONE WITH IT YET HES STILL GONNA DO MORE DESINGS...


----------



## Fleetangel

PICS COMING UP


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 10:58 PM~14582399
> *CAIGANLE TO THE 805!!!...THERES ONE TOMORROW!!!
> *


IS IT A CAR SHOW OR JUST A BIKE SHOW! IS IT A BIG SHOW? CAUSE MY HUSBAND WANTS TO TAKE HES CAR....ALSO...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 25 2009, 10:59 PM~14582403
> *THANKS... AND YEAH HES NOT DONE WITH IT YET  HES STILL GONNA DO MORE DESINGS...
> *


 WHO DAVID?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 10:18 PM~14582526
> *IS IT A CAR SHOW OR JUST A BIKE SHOW! IS IT A BIG SHOW? CAUSE MY HUSBAND WANTS TO TAKE HES CAR....ALSO...
> *


BOTH...THROWN BY LATIN BOMBAS!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 11:24 PM~14582562
> *BOTH...THROWN BY LATIN BOMBAS!!!
> *


ILL LET MY HUSBAND KNOW....DO YOU HAVE AN ADRRESS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 10:39 PM~14582638
> *ILL LET MY HUSBAND KNOW....DO YOU HAVE AN ADRRESS
> *


YES....


Location: Olivas Adobe Historical Landmark 
Street Adr: 4200 Olivas Park Drive 
City: Ventura 
State: California


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 11:45 PM~14582670
> *YES....
> Location: Olivas Adobe Historical Landmark
> Street Adr: 4200 Olivas Park Drive
> City: Ventura
> State: California
> *


MY HUSBAND JUST TOLD ME NOW THAT WERE GOING TO THE ONE IN SAN BERNADINO ONE.....WELL ATLEAST WILL BE MAKING NOISE FROM RIGHT TO LEFT...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 11:45 PM~14582670
> *YES....
> Location: Olivas Adobe Historical Landmark
> Street Adr: 4200 Olivas Park Drive
> City: Ventura
> State: California
> *


THANKS ANYWAYS!!! GOOD TIMES WILL BE IN SAN BERNADINO AND SANTA BARBARA SHOW....TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 10:51 PM~14582715
> *MY HUSBAND JUST TOLD ME NOW THAT WERE GOING TO THE ONE IN SAN BERNADINO ONE.....WELL ATLEAST WILL BE MAKING NOISE FROM RIGHT TO LEFT...
> *


TRUE!!!!...GOOD LUCK...TODAY WE HAD A ROUGH START!!!WE WOKE UP AT 5 GOT TOGETHER AT 630 HIT THE ROAD AT 7 GOT PULLED OVER AT 740 GOT TO THE SHOW 830!!! :angry: ...BUT AT THE END IT WAS A HAPPY ENDING!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

I JUST GOT THE FLYER N IT LOOKS LIKEITS GONNA BE A BADAZZ SHOW!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 11:53 PM~14582736
> *TRUE!!!!...GOOD LUCK...TODAY WE HAD A ROUGH START!!!WE WOKE UP AT 5 GOT TOGETHER AT 630 HIT THE ROAD AT 7 GOT PULLED OVER AT 740 GOT TO THE SHOW 830!!! :angry: ...BUT AT THE END IT WAS A HAPPY ENDING!!!
> *


OH! SHOOT! WELL I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A BETTER DAY TOMORROW..AND SO DID YOU GUYS GET A TICKET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 11:13 PM~14582844
> *OH! SHOOT! WELL I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A BETTER DAY TOMORROW..AND SO DID YOU GUYS GET A TICKET
> *


WELL THE COP SAID...I GOT 3 REASONS WHY I STOPPED U...FIRST WE HAD A TRAILER N DRIVING ON THE WRONG LINE,SECOND "WE WERE DOING 72" THIRD THE TRAILER DIDNT HAD A LIC PLATE...AT THE END HE GAVE US NO TICKET!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 26 2009, 12:15 AM~14582853
> *WELL THE COP SAID...I GOT 3 REASONS WHY I STOPPED U...FIRST WE HAD A TRAILER N DRIVING ON THE WRONG LINE,SECOND "WE WERE DOING 72" THIRD THE TRAILER DIDNT HAD A LIC PLATE...AT THE END HE GAVE US NO TICKET!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:   THATS GOOD LUCKY YOU GUYS!!!
I WAS ABOUT TO SAY THAT THOSE THROPHIES YOU GUYS GOT WERE PRETTY EXPENSIVE... :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 11:22 PM~14582880
> *:0  :biggrin: :cheesy:     THATS GOOD LUCKY YOU GUYS!!!
> I WAS ABOUT TO SAY THAT THOSE THROPHIES YOU GUYS GOT WERE PRETTY EXPENSIVE... :roflmao:
> *


NOS COSTO UN SUSTO!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 26 2009, 12:26 AM~14582899
> *NOS COSTO UN SUSTO!!!
> *


YEAH YOUR RIGHT SOMETHING MONEY CANT BUY.. :roflmao: 
BUT THE GOOD THINGS YOU GUYS GOT OUT OF IT....
WELL GOO TIMES I MEAN GOOD NIGHT....
I KNOW YOU HAD A HARD DAY TODAY
AND TOMORROW WILL BOTH HAVE A HARD DAY AS WELL...
:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 11:31 PM~14582928
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT SOMETHING MONEY CANT BUY.. :roflmao:
> BUT THE GOOD THINGS YOU GUYS GOT OUT OF IT....
> WELL GOO TIMES I MEAN GOOD NIGHT....
> I KNOW YOU HAD A HARD DAY TODAY
> AND TOMORROW WILL BOTH HAVE A HARD DAY AS WELL...
> :biggrin:
> *


ORALE PUES GOOD NIGHT N GOOD LUCK ON TOMORROWS SHOW!!!!...WISH U THE BEST!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 10:51 PM~14582715
> *MY HUSBAND JUST TOLD ME NOW THAT WERE GOING TO THE ONE IN SAN BERNADINO ONE.....WELL ATLEAST WILL BE MAKING NOISE FROM RIGHT TO LEFT...
> *


IL BE THERE TOMOROW WITH ALEX


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2009, 09:44 PM~14582308
> *WOW :0 ...NEVER SEEN THEM B4!!!
> *


THEY BE GOING TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS SHOWS HERE IN CALI FROM THE AZ.. THEY TOOK TROPHIES HOME AT SAN BERDINO LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 25 2009, 09:48 PM~14582331
> *this is my bike PRINCESS UNIQUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR BIKE LOOKN GOOD .... DID U TAKE A TROPHY HOME


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## fidel

GOODTIMES TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY WHATS UP EVERY ONE JUST GOT BACK FROM A SHOW.....WILL POST SOME PICS UP LATER TODAY OR TOMORROW...HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS HOW YOU GUYS DID ON YOUR SHOW...POST SOME PICS UP!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by fidel_@Jul 26 2009, 09:54 AM~14584447
> *GOODTIMES TTT! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP FIDELL R U READY TO HIT THE SHOWS???? :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT TO ALL THE BIKE GTIMERS...... YOU GTIMERS ARE DOING IT BIG...


----------



## Fleetangel

WE PLACED THREE AGAIN TODAY!!!! 1ST N 2ND MILD N 3RD ON 26 MILD!!!...PICS COMIN 2MORROW!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP PEOPLE CONGRATS TO EVERBODY THAT WON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS ALL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY SHOW .... IM TAKN IM LIL BRO BIKE AND MY LIL SISTERS BIKE TO.


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2009, 09:47 PM~14589144
> *LETS ALL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY SHOW .... IM TAKN IM LIL BRO BIKE AND MY LIL SISTERS BIKE TO.
> *


IS IT THE SHOW OR A PICNIC LIIKE LAST YEAR????
BUT WHAT EVER IT IS OFCOURSE WILL BE THERE....
ITS ALEADY A DONE DEAL.... :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2009, 01:12 AM~14583347
> *UR BIKE LOOKN GOOD .... DID U TAKE A TROPHY HOME
> *


YEAH I TOOK 2ND PLACE IN THE LATIN BOMBAS CAR SHOW...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14588405
> *WE PLACED THREE AGAIN TODAY!!!! 1ST N 2ND MILD N 3RD ON 26 MILD!!!...PICS COMIN 2MORROW!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: !!!THATS GREAT CONGRATS AGAIN! WE HAD THE WORST OF LUCK
WE ENDED UP IN COMPTON TO THIS LITTLE SMALL SHOW...THAT ONLY GAVE TROPHIES TO THE MOTORCICLE BIKES NO CARS OR PEDAL CARS...WE WERE ALL LIKE WHAT!!!!
ANYWAYS! WE WERE SUPPOSE TO GO TO THIS OTHER SHOW AND WHEN WE WERE ON THE ROAD THEY CALLED US THAT IT WAS CANCELLED! SO I CALLED YOU....ABOUT 5XS TO ASK YOU FOR THE ADRESS IN SANTA BARBARA BUT YOU NEVER ANSWERE OR DAVID.....SO WE DECIDED TO REALLY GO TO THE SAN BERDO SHOW AND WE WERE ON OUR WAY RIGHT ON THE EXIT OF HOLLYWOOD WE GET A FLAT TIRE...WE WERE STRATNDED FOR A BIT MORE THAN AN HOUR CAUSE NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE ANSWER THERE PHONES TO COME AND HELP...SO WE CALLED AN UNCLE OF MY HUSBAND AND THEY WENT TO THE RESCUE....SO IT WAS TOOOOO LATE TO GO TO THE SAN BERDO SHOW...SO WE ENDED UP IN A AHHHHH THIS SHOW....IT WAS JUST LIKE A KICK BACK HOT AS HELL! BUT THE MAIN THING WAS TO GO OUT AND REPERESENT! THATS WHY WE DIDNT GO BACK HOME....ILL POST UP SOME PICS IN A BIT....NOW MAKE FUN OF ME ITS YOUR TURN!!  :cheesy:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 25 2009, 10:22 PM~14582545
> *WHO DAVID?
> *


NO ITS NOT DAVIS ITS SOME OTHER GUY... I DONT REMEMBER HIS NAME...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 27 2009, 11:59 AM~14593279
> *NO ITS NOT DAVIS ITS SOME OTHER GUY... I DONT REMEMBER HIS NAME...
> *


IS THAT GUY MOLINA WHO DID YOUR PAINT? BUT WHO DID YOUR INGRAVING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 10:45 AM~14593129
> *IS IT THE SHOW OR A PICNIC LIIKE LAST YEAR????
> BUT WHAT EVER IT IS OFCOURSE WILL BE THERE....
> ITS ALEADY A DONE DEAL.... :biggrin:
> *


I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT IT IS IM JUST GOING ....LOL....

ALRIGHT COOL SEE U THERE ....HEY MY MOM SAID U HAD CALLED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 27 2009, 10:56 AM~14593247
> *YEAH I TOOK 2ND PLACE IN THE LATIN BOMBAS CAR SHOW...
> *


CONGRATS ON UR WIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 12:43 PM~14593729
> *I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT IT IS IM JUST GOING ....LOL....
> 
> ALRIGHT COOL SEE U THERE ....HEY MY MOM SAID U HAD CALLED
> *


JUST WANTED TO KNOW BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE IF WE CAN TAKE SOME BIKES?
YEAH I CALLED YOU BECAUSE WE WANTED TO GO WITH YOU GUYS TO TEH SHOW BUT MY HUSBAND GOT A HOLD OF ALEX...NEVER MADE IT CAUSE WE GOT STRANDED ON THE FREEWAY FOR A BIT MORE THAN AN HOUR WITH A FLAT TIRE.. :angry: ...SO JUST HEAD TO ANOTHER SHOW....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 01:07 PM~14593953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 12:10 PM~14593981
> *JUST WANTED TO KNOW BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE IF WE CAN TAKE SOME BIKES?
> YEAH I CALLED YOU BECAUSE WE WANTED TO GO WITH YOU GUYS TO TEH SHOW BUT MY HUSBAND GOT A HOLD OF ALEX...NEVER MADE IT CAUSE WE GOT STRANDED ON THE FREEWAY FOR A BIT MORE THAN AN HOUR WITH A FLAT TIRE.. :angry: ...SO JUST HEAD TO ANOTHER SHOW....
> *


yea sure for this sunday ... and i know me alex got strand to because the wheel pop on the trailor but i change the wheel quick in 2 min ... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 01:20 PM~14594085
> *yea sure for this sunday ... and i know me alex got strand to because the wheel pop on the trailor but i change the wheel quick in 2 min ...  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAM WHAT A LUCK! WERE BAD WE NEVER CARRY A SPARE!! SO WRE ROLLING IN 3 WHEELS WITH CHROME AND GOLD AND 4TH ONE ALL CHROME...  
SO HOW WAS THE SHOW I HEARD ALEX WON!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WUS SUP BIKE CHAPTER CAR CLUB PASSING BY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jul 27 2009, 11:56 AM~14593247
> *YEAH I TOOK 2ND PLACE IN THE LATIN BOMBAS CAR SHOW...
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN!!! ALREADY DOING GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 12:24 PM~14594112
> *DAAAM WHAT A LUCK! WERE BAD WE NEVER CARRY A SPARE!! SO WRE ROLLING IN 3 WHEELS WITH CHROME AND GOLD AND 4TH ONE ALL CHROME...
> SO HOW WAS THE SHOW I HEARD ALEX WON!
> *


what time do i go to ur house on sunday to pick up the bikes and we going to need blankets for the bikes so they dont get scratch .... 

and the show was good it was hot i got kinda dark lol... and alex took 2nd place he should of took first but its all good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 12:25 PM~14594128
> *WUS SUP BIKE CHAPTER CAR CLUB PASSING BY
> *


whats up chuch... how u beeen


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 12:37 PM~14594287
> *whats up chuch... how u beeen
> *


IM GOOD HOMIE JUST DOING A LIL GOOD TIMES HOMEWORK  HOW YOU DOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 12:43 PM~14594356
> *IM GOOD HOMIE JUST DOING A LIL GOOD TIMES HOMEWORK  HOW YOU DOING
> *


been good just tryn to finish school ..... how the cars almost done .... cant wait to see all 3 homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DOES ANYBODY GOT A BIKE FENDER THEY WANT TO SELL... I NEED DUCK FIN FENDER BY SATURDAY NIGHT ....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

NEW VIDEO GOOD TIMES CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 01:29 PM~14594185
> *what time do i go to ur house on sunday to pick up the bikes and we going to need blankets for the bikes so they dont get scratch ....
> 
> and the show was good it was hot i got kinda dark lol... and alex took 2nd place he should of took first but its all good
> *


LET ME MAKE SOME PHONE CALLS AND I WILL GET BACK AT YOU LATER TODAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 01:02 PM~14594625
> *LET ME MAKE SOME PHONE CALLS AND I WILL GET BACK AT YOU LATER TODAY
> *


ALRIGHT COOL IF U CALL CALL AFTER 9 BECAUSE I WORK TODAAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 12:47 PM~14594403
> *been good just tryn to finish school ..... how the cars almost done .... cant wait to see all 3 homie
> *


WILL HAVE A NEW ONE OUT FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW AND THE REST COMING RIGHT UP SCHOOL 1ST HOMIE I REGRET NOT FINISHING


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 02:02 PM~14594624
> *NEW VIDEO GOOD TIMES CAR AND BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WHOOPWHOOP! CONGRATULATIONS TO THE ORANGE COUNTY BIKE CHAPTER FOR THE PARTICIPATION IN THIS VIDEO.....AND TO MELLO'S DAUGHTER..
AND OFCOURSE TO THE CARS ALFREDO, CHUCH AND JAY....LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 01:09 PM~14594711
> *:0 WHOOPWHOOP! CONGRATULATIONS TO THE ORANGE COUNTY BIKE CHAPTER FOR THE PARTICIPATION IN THIS VIDEO.....AND TO MELLO'S DAUGHTER..
> AND OFCOURSE TO THE CARS ALFREDO, CHUCH AND JAY....LOOKING GOOD!
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 01:02 PM~14594624
> *NEW VIDEO GOOD TIMES CAR AND BIKE CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass vid, good job goodtimes :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

PICS FROM SATURDAY'S SHOW...


----------



## Fleetangel

http://i463.p
Photobucket.com/albums/qq355/GOODTIMES805BIKECLUB/CIMG0327.jpg
































SUNDAY'S COMING UP


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 04:10 PM~14596862
> *PICS FROM SATURDAY'S SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 04:15 PM~14596915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY'S COMING UP
> *


LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE KEEP IT UP HOMIE ... ARE U GUYS COMN DOWN TO OC


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 04:42 PM~14597175
> *LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE KEEP IT UP HOMIE ... ARE U GUYS COMN DOWN TO OC
> *


WE'RE GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 06:53 PM~14598376
> *WE'RE GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT!!!!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 06:54 PM~14598387
> *
> *


BUT I DONT THINK WE;RE TAKIN ANY RIDES!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

CHINGADO BIKE CLUB MAKING CAR CLUB LOOK BAD :biggrin: GOOD JOB 2 ALL THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 07:05 PM~14598478
> *CHINGADO BIKE CLUB MAKING CAR CLUB LOOK BAD  :biggrin: GOOD JOB 2 ALL THE BIKE CLUB
> *


THANX CHUCH....N WAIT FOR WUTS COMING UP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 07:05 PM~14598478
> *CHINGADO BIKE CLUB MAKING CAR CLUB LOOK BAD  :biggrin: GOOD JOB 2 ALL THE BIKE CLUB
> *


WE TRYING TO GET ALL THE BIKES TO HIT ALOT SHOWS FOR THIS YEAR...

GT EDITION IN THE MAKING RIGHT NOW IM GOING TO START BUYING ALL MY PARTS NEXT WEEK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 07:03 PM~14598461
> *BUT I DONT THINK WE;RE TAKIN ANY RIDES!!!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE U GUYS BE PUTTING IN ALOT WORK.. WE WILL HAVE THE EAST LA, 818, AND THE OC BIKE CLUBS THERE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 07:07 PM~14598506
> *THANX CHUCH....N WAIT FOR WUTS COMING UP!!!
> *


WHATS THE SURPRISE ..... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM TAKING THIS BIKE ON SUNDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> WHATS THE SURPRISE ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> U KNOW IT DAWG!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 07:34 PM~14598731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM TAKING THIS BIKE ON SUNDAY
> *


WHOS IS THAT?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 08:27 PM~14598649
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE U GUYS BE PUTTING IN ALOT WORK.. WE WILL HAVE THE EAST LA, 818, AND THE OC BIKE CLUBS THERE....
> *


YOU BEST KNOW IT WILL BE THERE...COVERING FROM EAST TO COAST


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2009, 05:15 PM~14596915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY'S COMING UP
> *


GREAT JOB 805! TTT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 02:04 PM~14594652
> *ALRIGHT COOL IF U CALL CALL AFTER 9 BECAUSE I WORK TODAAY
> *


I FORGOT TO ASK YOU WHAT TIME WOULD IT BE THE PICKING UP???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 09:16 PM~14599936
> *GREAT JOB 805! TTT    :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANX WENDY...HOW WAS SUNDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 09:14 PM~14599910
> *YOU BEST KNOW IT WILL BE THERE...COVERING FROM EAST TO COAST
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 07:34 PM~14598731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM TAKING THIS BIKE ON SUNDAY
> *


MY LIL BROTHER BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> WHATS THE SURPRISE ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> U KNOW IT DAWG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> O YEA HUH....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2009, 09:19 PM~14599972
> *I FORGOT TO ASK YOU WHAT TIME WOULD IT BE THE PICKING UP???
> *


WHEN EVERS U GUYS ARE READY ....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

thanks too turtle


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 07:26 PM~14598634
> *WE TRYING TO GET ALL THE BIKES TO HIT ALOT SHOWS FOR THIS YEAR...
> 
> GT EDITION IN THE MAKING RIGHT NOW IM GOING TO START BUYING ALL MY PARTS NEXT WEEK
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 11:51 PM~14601220
> *WHEN EVERS U GUYS ARE READY ....
> *


I DONT KNOW ANYTIME YOU NEED THEM TO BE READY...IF 5AM WILL BE READY...YOU PUT THE TIME....WHAT TIME DOES IT START OVER THERE?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14601416
> *thanks too turtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP ANDREW...TURTLE DID A GREAT JOB ON YOUR BIKE. THE BIKE IS NICE AND SHINY.....ORANGE COUNTY THIS SUNDAY ARE YOU GOING WITH US OR ARE YOU WORKING?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

goota workk... i called the other andrews phone it dosent work anymore


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 08:44 AM~14602997
> *goota workk... i called the other andrews phone it dosent work anymore
> *


I KNOW AGAIN HES PHONE IS NT WORKIN.... :thumbsdown: :twak: 
OK WELL HAVE THOSE OTHER 2 OTHER DATES THAT I GAVE YOU OVER THE PHONE TO HIT THOSE SHOWS......THERES MORE ILL POST UP MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE SHOWS BEFORE AUGUST 23.....SO BE READY AND MAKE SOME TIME....SO ANY TIME....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUBS FROM ALL CHAPTERS TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP ANDREW


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i willl....i need some one who fixes frames


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 11:31 AM~14604329
> *i  willl....i need some one who fixes frames
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH YOUR FRAME....FOR WHAT BIKE ?THE ONE YOUR COUSINS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

yea that..the bike really old and the bondo chipping..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 11:41 AM~14604443
> *yea that..the bike really old and the bondo chipping..
> *


TURTLE DOES BONDO OR FLEET ANGEL FROM THE GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB 805 CHAPTER EITHER ONE....DO A GOOD JOB....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

who you think is cheaper?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 11:45 AM~14604477
> *who you think is cheaper?
> *


ILL PM YOU ABOUT THAT J/K I DONT KNOW :dunno: DEPENDING WHAT YOU WANT...YOU CAN HIT UP FLEET ANGEL ON THIS PAGE IM PRETTY SURE HE'LL BE IN HERE LATER ON TODAY AND TURTLE AS WELL....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

okk i probably ask turtle he fixed my other bike.


----------



## BIG ANDREW




----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 27 2009, 11:08 PM~14601416
> *thanks too turtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



glad you like it , you still going to sell it ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 11:07 AM~14604668
> *okk i probably ask turtle he fixed my other bike.
> *


 :biggrin: sup big andrew


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB MAKIN NOISE!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 12:25 PM~14604813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS THE BIKE YOUR WORKING ON? YOUR COUSINS....ARE YOU GOING TO RE-DO IT?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY GUYS CLEANING OUT MY CLOSET ALOT PEOPLE HAVE HIT ME UP WHAT I GOT ON LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AND THESE ARE THE FEW PARTS I HAVE LEFT ...IM WORKING ON GETTING MY LISCENCE STRAIGHT SO HOPEFULLY ILL BE BACK IN BUSINESS...BUT MEANWHILE THIS IS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME.....

















http://i26.tinypic.com/b8v3tu.jpg[/IMG


[img]http://i26.tinypic.com/b7zbcn.jpg


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

oops the pedals didnt come out


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

wow that was fast....ur welcome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 27 2009, 11:08 PM~14601416
> *thanks too turtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIKE IS CLEAN HOMIE ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 28 2009, 07:11 AM~14602792
> *I DONT KNOW ANYTIME YOU NEED THEM TO BE READY...IF 5AM WILL BE READY...YOU PUT THE TIME....WHAT TIME DOES IT START OVER THERE?
> *


IT START AT 10 ... SO I SAY 8 O CLOCK WILL BE GOOD ILL BE AT UR HOUSE ... SO WE COULD GET FREE FOOD....LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 28 2009, 03:14 PM~14607166
> *oops the pedals didnt come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 28 2009, 03:13 PM~14607154
> *HEY GUYS CLEANING OUT MY CLOSET ALOT PEOPLE HAVE HIT ME UP WHAT I GOT ON LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AND THESE ARE THE FEW PARTS I HAVE LEFT  ...IM WORKING ON GETTING MY LISCENCE STRAIGHT SO HOPEFULLY ILL BE BACK IN BUSINESS...BUT MEANWHILE THIS IS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND HOW MUCH FOR THE SEAT POST ... AND ONE UR PICS DOESNT COME OUT


----------



## SIK_9D1

How Much for this?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 28 2009, 01:26 PM~14605453
> *glad you like it , you still going to sell it ?
> *


yea still for sale


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 28 2009, 03:07 PM~14606469
> *IS THIS THE BIKE YOUR WORKING ON? YOUR COUSINS....ARE YOU GOING TO RE-DO IT?
> *


yea i got too the paint getting really bad


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 28 2009, 04:56 PM~14607580
> *BIKE IS CLEAN HOMIE ....
> *


thankss


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 28 2009, 01:27 PM~14605464
> *:biggrin:  sup big andrew
> *


sup turtle i need alil work on a frame..


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 28 2009, 07:13 PM~14609535
> *sup turtle i need alil work on a frame..
> *


COOL LET ME KNOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 28 2009, 03:13 PM~14607154
> *HEY GUYS CLEANING OUT MY CLOSET ALOT PEOPLE HAVE HIT ME UP WHAT I GOT ON LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AND THESE ARE THE FEW PARTS I HAVE LEFT  ...IM WORKING ON GETTING MY LISCENCE STRAIGHT SO HOPEFULLY ILL BE BACK IN BUSINESS...BUT MEANWHILE THIS IS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE MUFFLERS???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14612193
> *ttt....
> *


R U READY TO START THE NEW TOPIC?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14612217
> *R U READY TO START THE NEW TOPIC?
> *


yea i got i think like 15 to 20 picture of the bike club .... let me send them to u tomorow cause my dad has the lap...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 28 2009, 10:47 PM~14612230
> *yea i got i think like 15 to 20 picture of the bike club .... let me send them to u tomorow cause my dad has the lap...
> *


AIGHT...U WANT ME TO START IT THEN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 28 2009, 10:48 PM~14612239
> *AIGHT...U WANT ME TO START IT THEN?
> *


ill send u pm


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 28 2009, 10:50 PM~14612254
> *ill send u pm
> *


KOOL


----------



## BIG ANDREW

anybody do murals???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14616604
> *anybody do murals???
> *


i knwo this guy...from the 818 ask alex


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14616604
> *anybody do murals???
> *


i know some one homie let me know when ur ready he top dollars but he does good work ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2009, 01:58 PM~14617675
> *i know some one homie let me know when ur ready he top dollars but he does good work ....
> *


HEY DID U FIX THE PARAGRAPH?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE THE MURALS HE DID ON MY OLD BIKE


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2009, 05:40 PM~14620248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a cholo :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2009, 02:58 PM~14617675
> *i know some one homie let me know when ur ready he top dollars but he does good work ....
> *


how much did he charge you for that?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 28 2009, 11:09 PM~14611781
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE MUFFLERS???
> *


 FORGOT TO ASK WICH MUFFLERS THE BIRDCAGE ONES OR GANGSTA ONE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 29 2009, 01:22 PM~14616604
> *anybody do murals???
> *



I WAS JUST ABOUT TO OPEN UP A TOPIC ABOUT THAT....
I WANT TO SEE IF I CAN GET MURALS FOR VEGAS ON MY DAUGHTERS BIKE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2009, 02:58 PM~14617675
> *i know some one homie let me know when ur ready he top dollars but he does good work ....
> *


HOW MUCH DID HE CHARGE YOU FOR YOUR MURALS???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 29 2009, 02:41 PM~14617499
> *i knwo this guy...from the 818 ask alex
> *


WHAT ALEX???


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i want something like this...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 29 2009, 08:35 PM~14621632
> *i want something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS TIGHT! WHAT COLOR WOULD IT BE AND WHAT THEME IT IS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BACK THEN LIKE 350.00 THAT WAS 4 YEARS AGO


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 29 2009, 08:53 PM~14621816
> *:thumbsup: THATS TIGHT! WHAT COLOR WOULD IT BE AND WHAT THEME IT IS...
> *


i was thinking burgandy and black..the them idk maybe like a really bad dream


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO REPRESENT AND SHOW WHAT GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB IS ALL ABOUT .WE BEEN AROUND FOR 20 YEARS AND OUR GOAL IS TO KEEP THE YOUNGSTERS OUT OF TROUBLE N OUT OF THE GANGS AS WELL AS TO GIVE THEM A MOTIVATION TO KEEP UP ON SCHOOL N WITH FAMILY......IF YOU'RE INTERESTED ON JOINING US U CAN ALWAYS HIT US UP HERE...WE ARE HERE TO HELP EACHOTHER N KEEP THE CLUB AS ONE OF THE BEST N TRADITIONAL CLUBS STILL STANDING...IN ORDER TO KEEP IT THIS WAY WE HAVE A FEW EASY RULES...IF MONEY IS THE PROBLEM, DONT WORRY WE GOT MEMBERS WHO KNOW A LOT ABOUT BIKES,PARTS,DESIGNS,ETC WE ARE WILLING TO HELP FAMILY OUT...DONT FORGET TO CHECK US OUT AT GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG!!!


HERE ARE SOME PICTURE OF THE BIKES AND WE GOT MORE GETTN WORK ON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 29 2009, 07:07 PM~14621317
> *FORGOT TO ASK WICH MUFFLERS THE BIRDCAGE ONES OR GANGSTA ONE
> *


BIRDCAGE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 29 2009, 07:20 PM~14621467
> *WHAT ALEX???
> *


LUCKY CHARM


----------



## Fleetangel

MORE ON THE WAY!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GLAD 2 SEE THE BIKE CLUB MOVING FWD LOTS OF HARD WORK AND DEDICATION GLAD 2 HAVE YOU GUYS ABOARD THIS FAMILY WE CALL GOOD TIMES WORLD WIDE


----------



## AMB1800

looking good  i got that mag too with drama queen in it :biggrin: saw the world wide in the titel so i was wondering what chapters you got out of the usa? any in europe?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 30 2009, 01:05 AM~14624454
> *looking good   i got that mag too with drama queen in it  :biggrin: saw the world wide in the titel so i was wondering  what chapters you got out of the usa? any in europe?
> *


NOT YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION BE OUT 2010 FOR A NEW YEAR


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2009, 12:54 PM~14627839
> *GT EDITION BE OUT 2010 FOR A NEW YEAR
> *



:thumbsup: love it :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 29 2009, 09:41 PM~14622310
> *i was thinking burgandy and black..the them idk maybe like a really bad dream
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 29 2009, 11:30 PM~14623582
> *LUCKY CHARM
> *



the same guys that did lucky charms bike did princess unique???? or no


----------



## BIGRUBE644

[


----------



## Fleetangel

got more projects under construction!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 30 2009, 12:23 PM~14628171
> *the same guys that did lucky charms bike did princess unique???? or no
> *


YUP THE SAME GUY!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14629782
> *YUP THE SAME GUY!!!
> *



BUT DOES HE KNOW HOW TO DO GOOD MURALS OR JUST THE AIR BRUSH???
CAUSE IM LOOKING SOMETHING FOR BONNIES BIKE BUT SOMETHING MORE DETAILED....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 30 2009, 03:28 PM~14630305
> *BUT DOES HE KNOW HOW TO DO GOOD MURALS OR JUST THE AIR BRUSH???
> CAUSE IM LOOKING SOMETHING FOR BONNIES BIKE BUT SOMETHING MORE DETAILED....
> *


HES GOOD BUT I KNOW THERES BETTER PPL...HE NEEDS A LIL OF MORE [email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2009, 03:38 PM~14630393
> *WHATS UP
> *


NOT MUCH G...WUT U UP TO?


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 30 2009, 03:39 PM~14630401
> *NOT MUCH G...WUT U UP TO?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP FELLAS!


----------



## Fleetangel

hey wendy, got any pics of ur members bikes?


----------



## Fleetangel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 30 2009, 08:15 PM~14632934
> * WHATS UP!
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

whos going to las vegas super show? and who is taking bikes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14633302
> *whos going to las vegas super show? and who is taking bikes
> *


MOST OF MY MEBERS R GOING N BIKES DONT KNOW YET...WE GOT A FEW UNDER CONSTRUCTION...ONLY 3 R READY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 30 2009, 08:15 PM~14632946
> *WHATS UP FELLAS!
> *


whats up ready for sunday


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 30 2009, 09:48 PM~14633392
> *MOST OF MY MEBERS R GOING N BIKES DONT KNOW YET...WE GOT A FEW UNDER CONSTRUCTION...ONLY 3 R READY
> *


do you guys have the registration forms???
because the sooner we sent them out the better...sometimes what happens is that even if you sent the forms before the dead line they get so crowded that they wont take them anymore..that happened to me in the san bernadino show with two of my members i sent out the forms about almost a 2 weeks before the dead line and they rejected them it was to crowded.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

if you guys know for a fact that 3 bikes are ready to go atleast send those forms out for those bikes dont wait for the other ones....and then if the other ones are ready later then you send those......but atleast secure the ones that are for sure ready...


----------



## Fleetangel

GREAT IDEA!!!...IMA DO THAT NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

coming to theathres near you...j/k....jerry's bike will be out soon...aka green eyes...oneof my old skool member..... :biggrin: im very happy for him...he will finally be out there representing....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 31 2009, 11:17 AM~14637640
> *GREAT IDEA!!!...IMA DO THAT NEXT WEEK!!!
> *


is 30$ per bike...and do you guys have the forms?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 10:21 AM~14637667
> *is 30$ per bike...and do you guys have the forms?
> *


NOPE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 10:18 AM~14637646
> *coming to theathres near you...j/k....jerry's bike will be out soon...aka green eyes...oneof my old skool member..... :biggrin:  im very happy for him...he will finally be out there representing....
> *


I MEMBER JERRY!!!WUT COLOR IS IT GOING TO BE?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

its going to be the same color as my husbands cadillac...that blue...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 31 2009, 11:24 AM~14637698
> *NOPE
> *


you guys can ask your car club president he might have some for the cars already...im going to ask my car club pres...if not i will call low rider and ask them to send me some and ill ask for some extra for you guys...they dont take long to get here....it only takes a few days.. let me know...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 10:29 AM~14637749
> *its going to be the same color as my husbands cadillac...that blue...
> *


THATS A NICE COLOR...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 30 2009, 09:33 PM~14633172
> *hey wendy, got any pics of ur members bikes?
> *


i do i should post them up....soon....i got so many files that i have to really browse around and look for them....its crazy.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 10:38 AM~14637832
> *i do i should post them up....soon....i got so many files that i have to really browse around and look for them....its crazy.....
> *


YEAH CUZ WE NEED TO SHOW THE WORLD WUT THE BIG GOOD TIMES GOT!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 31 2009, 11:39 AM~14637840
> *YEAH CUZ WE NEED TO SHOW THE WORLD WUT THE BIG GOOD TIMES GOT!!!
> *


  ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 10:40 AM~14637859
> * ttt
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 31 2009, 04:45 PM~14641299
> *whats up
> *


Q-VO PEJAY...ANY NEWS?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

NICE BIKES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 31 2009, 06:08 PM~14641931
> *NICE BIKES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

anybody do custom forks fenders...etc??????


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 31 2009, 08:12 PM~14642565
> *anybody do custom forks fenders...etc??????
> *


I DONT BUT RIGHT NOW WERE GETTING SOME CUSTOMS PARTS FROM JAGSTER....LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO HIT HIM UP.....THERES NO MIDDLE MAN WITH HIM...HES THE ONE...AND HES PRICES ARE GOOD...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :ugh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 07:41 PM~14642812
> *I DONT BUT RIGHT NOW WERE GETTING SOME CUSTOMS PARTS FROM JAGSTER....LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO HIT HIM UP.....THERES NO MIDDLE MAN WITH HIM...HES THE ONE...AND HES PRICES ARE GOOD...
> *


YUP!!! JAGSTER IS THE MAN!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 10:33 AM~14637787
> *you guys can ask your car club president he might have some for the cars already...im going to ask my car club pres...if not i will call low rider and ask them to send me some and ill ask for some extra for you guys...they dont take long to get here....it only takes a few days.. let me know...
> *


AIGHT...IMA CALL DAVID RIGGHT NOW N LET U KNO ASAP!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 31 2009, 08:58 PM~14642939
> *AIGHT...IMA CALL DAVID RIGGHT NOW N LET U KNO ASAP!
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 31 2009, 09:12 PM~14642565
> *anybody do custom forks fenders...etc??????
> *


i have a few sets of custom fiberglass fenders. like half moons, you can cut them with a jig saw. check my topic. 

done alot of business with GT, you can check my rep


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*EVERYONE THAT NEEDS A ROOM CALL THE NUMBER I POSTED AND USE THAT CODE AFTER YOU BOOK A ROOM PM ME SO I KNOW THE COUNT THANKS WE HAVE TILL SEPT 24TH 2 BOOK AFTER THAT ROOMS WILL BE RELEASED AND ROOMS WILL BE BACK 2 REGULAR PRICE... *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*EVERYONE THAT NEEDS A ROOM CALL THE NUMBER I POSTED AND USE THAT CODE AFTER YOU BOOK A ROOM PM ME SO I KNOW THE COUNT THANKS WE HAVE TILL SEPT 24TH 2 BOOK AFTER THAT ROOMS WILL BE RELEASED AND ROOMS WILL BE BACK 2 REGULAR PRICE... *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 08:19 PM~14643117
> *
> *


HE SAID HE DOESNT...SO IF U CAN DO ME DA FAVOR OF GETTING ME SOME I WOULD APRECIATE IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO THE TOP WE GO..... DAMN MY BIKE GOING TO TAKE MORE LONGER I JUST GOT 2 TICKETS LESS THAN 3 HOURS..... :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 31 2009, 07:46 PM~14642845
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :ugh:
> *


WHATS UP WENDY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 1 2009, 01:17 PM~14647084
> *TO THE TOP WE GO..... DAMN MY BIKE GOING TO TAKE MORE LONGER I JUST GOT 2 TICKETS LESS THAN 3 HOURS..... :angry:
> *


DAMN DAWG!!!!...GOTTA TAKE IT EASY THESE DAYS!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14647084
> *TO THE TOP WE GO..... DAMN MY BIKE GOING TO TAKE MORE LONGER I JUST GOT 2 TICKETS LESS THAN 3 HOURS..... :angry:
> *


GO WORK THEM OUT WITH CAL TRANS ON THE FREEWAY COMMUNITY SERVICE :biggrin: ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 1 2009, 01:49 PM~14647228
> *DAMN DAWG!!!!...GOTTA TAKE IT EASY THESE DAYS!!
> *


montebello cops and sheriffs are dicks .....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 2 2009, 05:56 PM~14654228
> *GO WORK THEM OUT WITH CAL TRANS ON THE FREEWAY COMMUNITY SERVICE  :biggrin: ...
> *


some girl going to pay my ticket for me ...... :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA AND 818 BIKE CLUB WENT TO OC AND WHITTIER BLVD YESTERDAY IT WAS A HOT LONG DAY.... BUT NO PICTUTRE :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 09:37 AM~14658592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD 
ANY MORE PICS???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 1 2009, 11:03 AM~14646153
> *HE SAID HE DOESNT...SO IF U CAN DO ME DA FAVOR OF GETTING ME SOME I WOULD APRECIATE IT!
> *


KOOL ILL TALK TO MY PREZ IF HE DOESNT ILL ORDER THEM MY SELF FROM LOW RIDER.....I NEED SOME AS WELL FOR MY MEMBERS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14647087
> *WHATS UP WENDY
> *



THANKS PAUL FOR PICKING UP MY KIDS.....HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIMES CAUSE I KNOW IT WAS !!!HOT!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SO DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT A SHOW FOR NEXT WEEKEND....??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 10:24 PM~14643700
> *EVERYONE THAT NEEDS A ROOM CALL THE NUMBER I POSTED AND USE THAT CODE AFTER YOU BOOK A ROOM PM ME SO I KNOW THE COUNT THANKS WE HAVE TILL SEPT 24TH 2 BOOK AFTER THAT ROOMS WILL BE RELEASED AND ROOMS WILL BE BACK 2 REGULAR PRICE...
> *



THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2009, 08:34 PM~14598731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM TAKING THIS BIKE ON SUNDAY
> *



IS IT A 16 INCH??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 11:21 AM~14659933
> * LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD
> ANY MORE PICS???
> *


THE GUY WITH THE CLOVER BIKE TOOK SOME FROMN THE OTHER SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 11:29 AM~14660020
> *IS IT A 16 INCH??
> *


ITS A 20 INCH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS!!!...SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT THAT DAY...WE HAD NO CAR TO GO!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 11:26 AM~14659981
> *SO DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT A SHOW FOR NEXT WEEKEND....??
> *


WE'RE GOING TO THE 818 ON THE 23RD...MAJESTICS CAR SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 11:26 AM~14659981
> *SO DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT A SHOW FOR NEXT WEEKEND....??
> *


THERE DUKES CRUISE NIGHT ON SATURDAY IM GOING TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 3 2009, 01:49 PM~14661528
> *LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS!!!...SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT THAT DAY...WE HAD NO CAR TO GO!!!
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE WE HAD BIKES AT BOTH SHOWS ... WE WERE LOOKN GOOD... HOPEFULLY FOR THE SFV WE GO STRONGER ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 01:55 PM~14661581
> *ITS COOL HOMIE WE HAD BIKES AT BOTH SHOWS ... WE WERE LOOKN GOOD... HOPEFULLY FOR THE SFV WE GO STRONGER ...
> *


WHEN?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 02:44 PM~14661451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guys looked good.....that black carpet gives me a good idea...get a big blue carpet like for a car and put good times and just put all the bikes there in what ever shows we go to....i like the set up....congrats!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 3 2009, 02:51 PM~14661536
> *WE'RE GOING TO THE 818 ON THE 23RD...MAJESTICS CAR SHOW
> *


yeah were going to with the carclub as well...but anything for this weekend??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 3 2009, 01:56 PM~14661590
> *WHEN?
> *


THE 23RD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 02:08 PM~14661687
> *you guys looked good.....that black carpet gives me a good idea...get a big blue carpet like for a car and put good times and just put all the bikes there in what ever shows we go to....i like the set up....congrats!
> *


  IT WAS LONG DAY YESTERDAY .SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 02:10 PM~14661712
> *yeah were going to with the carclub as well...but anything for this weekend??
> *


I HAVENT HEARD OF ANY !!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 02:12 PM~14661739
> *THE 23RD
> *


805 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE 818!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 3 2009, 02:14 PM~14661775
> *805 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE 818!!!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 02:10 PM~14661712
> *yeah were going to with the carclub as well...but anything for this weekend??
> *


THERE NOTHING ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jul 29 2009, 07:35 PM~14621632
> *i want something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHECK OUT THIS BIKE TOPIC IT HAS THE SAME MURALS WHAT U WANT... THE BIKE IS NICE (MILITARY CLOWN)


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 05:50 PM~14663384
> *THERE NOTHING ....
> *



I JUST TALKED TO MY HUSBAND AND HE SAYS THERES ONE IN SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW AND THERES THE ONE IN BAKERS FIELD THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS...IM NOT SURE WICH ONE ARE WE GOING TOO YET.....30 ENTREE FEES FOR BIKES.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 3 2009, 03:14 PM~14661775
> *805 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE 818!!!
> *



WHATS UP WITH PRINCESS UNIQUE...WHY SHE DONT GO IN HERE ANYMORE I NEED GIRLS IN THIS TOPIC...EVEN IF SHE POSTS TTT THATS KOOL WITH ME AS LONG AS I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY FEMALE IN HERE....I NEED SOME BACK UP..GUYS...JUST TALK ABOUT CARS AND BIKES...LOL...J/K....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14664661
> *WHATS UP WITH PRINCESS UNIQUE...WHY SHE DONT GO IN HERE ANYMORE I NEED GIRLS IN THIS TOPIC...EVEN IF SHE POSTS TTT THATS KOOL WITH ME AS LONG AS I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY FEMALE IN HERE....I NEED SOME BACK UP..GUYS...JUST TALK ABOUT CARS AND BIKES...LOL...J/K....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 06:53 PM~14664638
> *I JUST TALKED TO MY HUSBAND AND HE SAYS THERES ONE IN SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW AND THERES THE ONE IN BAKERS FIELD THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS...IM NOT SURE WICH ONE ARE WE GOING TOO YET.....30 ENTREE FEES FOR BIKES.....
> *


HMMM WHICH ONE ARE U GOING TO ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY WENDY SHY BOY AND THE OTHER KID WITH THE CLOVER BIKE WANTED TO ORDER SOME PARTS FROM JAGSTERS. I TOLD THEM TO TALK TO U. WE GOT SOME PRICES YESTERDAY FOR PARTS SO IM GOING TO ORDER SOME PARTS 2MOROW.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2009, 09:19 PM~14643119
> *i have a few sets of custom fiberglass fenders.  like half moons, you can cut them with a jig saw.  check my topic.
> 
> done alot of business with GT, you can check my rep
> *


can u send me pics?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14666129
> *can u send me pics?
> *


will do. lemme find them.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2009, 09:48 PM~14666154
> *will do.  lemme find them.
> *


thanks.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 07:47 PM~14664584
> *CHECK OUT THIS BIKE TOPIC IT HAS THE SAME MURALS WHAT U WANT... THE BIKE IS NICE (MILITARY CLOWN)
> *


cant find it??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 3 2009, 10:49 PM~14666167
> *thanks.
> *


got more fiberglass fenders if youre interested  


















the shop bumped the price up on me, but just a little bit. these are 60 bucks each, before shipping.

also said something about the mold for these is falling apart. gotta make a new one. wonder who gets to pay for that :angry: 

any takers? :biggrin: got 8 right now


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2009, 09:52 PM~14666208
> *got more fiberglass fenders if youre interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shop bumped the price up on me, but just a little bit.  these are 60 bucks each, before shipping.
> 
> also said something about the mold for these is falling apart.  gotta make a new one.  wonder who gets to pay for that :angry:
> 
> any takers? :biggrin:  got 8 right now
> *


u not in the valley huh??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 3 2009, 10:59 PM~14666309
> *u not in the valley huh??
> *


no sir. texas. but i do know how to ship stuff


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14666348
> *no sir.  texas.  but i do know how to ship stuff
> *


 :biggrin: ok ill let u know forsure by sunday


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14666382
> *:biggrin: ok ill let u know forsure by sunday
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 3 2009, 08:51 PM~14666196
> *cant find it??
> *


COPY AND PASTE IT .....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491405


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 08:26 PM~14665022
> *HEY WENDY SHY BOY AND THE OTHER KID WITH THE CLOVER BIKE WANTED TO ORDER SOME PARTS FROM JAGSTERS. I TOLD THEM TO TALK TO U. WE GOT SOME PRICES YESTERDAY FOR PARTS SO IM GOING TO ORDER SOME PARTS 2MOROW.
> *




YEAH THEY TOLD ME YESTURDAY, BUT I HAD ALREADY TOLD THEM WHEN I WENT TO ORDER MY DAUGHTERS PARTS LAST 2 WEEKS AGO...BUT I GUESS THEY DIDNT REALIZE THE WORK AND GOOD PRICES THAT JAGSTER HAVES AND NOW THERE INTO GETTING SOME I WILL TAKE THEM THIS WEEKE TO GO CHECK THEM OUT OR ORDER SOMETHING....THE GUY WITH THE CLOVER BIKE...ALEX...I TOOK HIM TO CONEJO'S PINTSTRIPING YESTURDAY..HES GETTING HES BIKE DONE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14664995
> *HMMM WHICH ONE ARE U GOING TO ....
> *


WERE STILL DEBATING....WE REALLY WANT TO GO TO THE BAKERSFIELD ONE BUT THERES NO MORE PRE-REG SO WE HAVE TO GO ON SUNDAY EARLY IN THE MORNING AND FIRST COMES FIRST SERVE SO ITS NOT GUARANTEED THAT WE MIGHT GO IN THAT SHOW GETS REALLY CROWDED....I KNOW FOR SURE ONE OF THE 818 HOPPER IS GOING THATS WHY MY HUSBAND WANTS TO GO AND HELP THE GUY "SECOND CHANCE". AND THE SANDIEGO WELL IF WE GO SINCE SAT. WELL FOR SURE WILL GET IN FOR SUNDAY.....  :dunno:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 3 2009, 07:47 PM~14664584
> *CHECK OUT THIS BIKE TOPIC IT HAS THE SAME MURALS WHAT U WANT... THE BIKE IS NICE (MILITARY CLOWN)
> *



YEAH I SEEN THIS TOPIC....THE MURALS ARE BAD ASS! IT DOES LOOK SOMETHING LIKE WHAT ANDREW WANTS BUT NO SO MUCH...ITS JUST SIMILAR...THATS A CRAZY LOOKING BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

DAMMN IF I WOULD OF KNOWN ABOUT THE BAKERS SHOW ID HIT IT...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2009, 06:57 PM~14664661
> *WHATS UP WITH PRINCESS UNIQUE...WHY SHE DONT GO IN HERE ANYMORE I NEED GIRLS IN THIS TOPIC...EVEN IF SHE POSTS TTT THATS KOOL WITH ME AS LONG AS I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY FEMALE IN HERE....I NEED SOME BACK UP..GUYS...JUST TALK ABOUT CARS AND BIKES...LOL...J/K....
> *


ILL TELL HER TO LOG IN!!!


----------



## the poor boys

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2009, 11:22 AM~14671570
> *:wave:
> *


WUZ UP DAWG...HEY I NEED A 26'' FORK WITH SPRING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2009, 11:22 AM~14671570
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 4 2009, 09:28 AM~14670507
> *WERE STILL DEBATING....WE REALLY WANT TO GO TO THE BAKERSFIELD ONE BUT THERES NO MORE PRE-REG SO WE HAVE TO GO ON SUNDAY EARLY IN THE MORNING AND FIRST COMES FIRST SERVE SO ITS NOT GUARANTEED THAT WE MIGHT GO IN THAT SHOW GETS REALLY CROWDED....I KNOW FOR SURE ONE OF THE 818 HOPPER IS GOING THATS WHY MY HUSBAND WANTS TO GO AND HELP THE GUY "SECOND CHANCE". AND THE SANDIEGO WELL IF WE GO SINCE SAT. WELL FOR SURE WILL GET IN FOR SUNDAY.....   :dunno:
> *


DAMN I WANT TO GO .... NEXT YEAR FOR SURE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

whats up goodtimers...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

hey wendy roberto told me to get online... so here i am so what new...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 4 2009, 03:23 PM~14673941
> *hey wendy roberto told me to get online... so here i am so what new...
> *


AHHHH.....WHY U GOTTA SAY I TOLD U LIAR???? :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 4 2009, 12:05 PM~14671994
> *DAMN I WANT TO GO .... NEXT YEAR FOR SURE
> *


X2


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 4 2009, 11:04 AM~14671978
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


nm. hows everything going with you.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 4 2009, 05:21 PM~14674520
> *AHHHH.....WHY U GOTTA SAY I TOLD U LIAR???? :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 4 2009, 04:23 PM~14673941
> *hey wendy roberto told me to get online... so here i am so what new...
> *



IT FEELS LONELY IN HERE..WE NEED SOME MORE GIRLS IN THIS TOPIC WELL ACTUALLY SOME MORE MEMBERS TO GET IN HERE ATLEAST! ATLEAST! ONCE A WEEK....WELL NOTHING MUCH JUST SAME0SAME0 SEARCHING FOR SOME CAR SHOWS THAT WE CAN HIT....I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT FOR THE 23RD AND THE 29 OF AUGUST HERE IN THE VALLEYS CAR SHOWS....IT'LL BE GOOD TO HAVE ALL OF US TOGETHER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 4 2009, 01:05 PM~14671994
> *DAMN I WANT TO GO .... NEXT YEAR FOR SURE
> *



WELL I SAY WE PLAN FOR ALL OF US TO GET TOGETHER AND PLAN AHEAD OF TIME SO WE CAN PRE-REG....CAUSE IM NOT REALLY LIKING THE IDEA OF ME STANDING IN LINE FOR I DONT KNOW FOR HOW LONG TO SEE IF MAYBE I CAN MAKE IT IN THERE....BUT WILL SEE, STILL THINKING ABOUT IT.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 4 2009, 11:47 AM~14671232
> *DAMMN IF I WOULD OF KNOWN ABOUT THE BAKERS SHOW ID HIT IT...
> *



YEAH THAT SHOW GETS REALLY 2X BAD ASS.....ALOT ALOT OF COMPETITION REALLY NICE BIKES SHOW UP THERE...ONLY THING IS THAT IS A HOT AS SHOW....YOU FEEL YOUR SKIN BURNING!!!! :burn:


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODTIMES MAKING NOISE!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 4 2009, 08:17 PM~14676970
> *YEAH THAT SHOW GETS REALLY 2X BAD ASS.....ALOT ALOT OF COMPETITION REALLY NICE BIKES SHOW UP THERE...ONLY THING IS THAT IS A HOT AS SHOW....YOU FEEL YOUR SKIN BURNING!!!! :burn:
> *


I LOVE HOT DAYS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 4 2009, 08:15 PM~14676948
> *WELL I SAY WE PLAN FOR ALL OF US TO GET TOGETHER AND PLAN AHEAD OF TIME SO WE CAN PRE-REG....CAUSE IM NOT REALLY LIKING THE IDEA OF ME STANDING IN LINE FOR I DONT KNOW FOR HOW LONG TO SEE IF MAYBE I CAN MAKE IT IN THERE....BUT WILL SEE, STILL THINKING ABOUT IT.....
> *


FOR SURE WE SHOULD HAVE A BIKE MEETN. TO PLAN OUT WHAT SHOW WE GOING TO HIT AND HAVE TO HIT WITH OUT BACKING DOWN.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 4 2009, 08:13 PM~14676917
> *IT FEELS LONELY IN HERE..WE NEED SOME MORE GIRLS IN THIS TOPIC WELL ACTUALLY SOME MORE MEMBERS TO GET IN HERE ATLEAST! ATLEAST! ONCE A WEEK....WELL NOTHING MUCH JUST SAME0SAME0 SEARCHING FOR SOME CAR SHOWS THAT WE CAN HIT....I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT FOR THE 23RD AND THE 29 OF AUGUST HERE IN THE VALLEYS CAR SHOWS....IT'LL BE GOOD TO HAVE ALL OF US TOGETHER
> *


YEAH FOR SURE IM GOING TO THE ONE ON THE 23RD BUT IM NOT SURE ABOUT THE 29TH ...HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRANCE........


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:51 PM~14683546
> *YEAH FOR SURE IM GOING TO THE ONE ON THE 23RD BUT IM NOT SURE ABOUT THE 29TH ...HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRANCE........
> *



15$ BIKES AND 20$ FOR CARS...ENTREE FOR THE PUBLIC WILL BE $1.00 FOR DONATION.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 4 2009, 09:33 PM~14677175
> *GOODTIMES MAKING NOISE!!!!
> *


  :tongue: :scrutinize: :wave: GOOD MORNING GOOD TIMERS! :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 4 2009, 04:25 PM~14674547
> *nm. hows everything going with you.
> *


TRYN TO GET MY BIKE DONE .  .. U GOT A BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 5 2009, 11:31 AM~14683856
> *TRYN TO GET MY BIKE DONE .  .. U GOT A BIKE
> *


1 of them---


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 5 2009, 12:47 PM~14684015
> *1 of them---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS CLEAN HOMIE. I LIKE UR BIKE. UR FROM A CLUB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB COMING OUT STRONG FOR VEGAS. 

I HOPE EVERYBODY FROM CALI GOES.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 5 2009, 01:27 AM~14679640
> *FOR SURE WE SHOULD HAVE A BIKE MEETN. TO PLAN OUT WHAT SHOW WE GOING TO HIT AND HAVE TO HIT WITH OUT BACKING DOWN.
> *



YEAH 4 SURE! BAKERS FIELD WOULD HAVE BEEN A GOOD SHOW FOR US TO HIT DEEP...BUT ITS NOT LATE WE CAN STILL TRY AND SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT ON SUNDAY...WANT TO DO THAT?????....LIKE FOR EXAMPLE VEGAS SUPER SHOW IM THINKING OF TAKING BIKES NOT JUST BONNIES AND OFCOURSE I KNOW TURTLE IS TAKING JULIES....BUT I WANT TO TAKE THE REST OF THE MEMBERS BIKES.....I GIVE MY WORD ON THAT ONE WITH OUT BACKING OUT AND I KNOW FOR SURE 805 ARE TAKING SOME BIKES AS WELL....AND IM PRETTY SURE OTHER CHAPTERS LIKE MAYBE ARIZONA AND ECT....ARE TAKING BIKES AS WELL...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

sup wendy forsure friday??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: WHATS UP ANDREW!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 5 2009, 01:00 PM~14684141
> *YEAH 4 SURE! BAKERS FIELD WOULD HAVE BEEN A GOOD SHOW FOR US TO HIT DEEP...BUT ITS NOT LATE WE CAN STILL TRY AND SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT ON SUNDAY...WANT TO DO THAT?????....LIKE FOR EXAMPLE VEGAS SUPER SHOW IM THINKING OF TAKING BIKES NOT JUST BONNIES AND OFCOURSE I KNOW TURTLE IS TAKING JULIES....BUT I WANT TO TAKE THE REST OF THE MEMBERS BIKES.....I GIVE MY WORD ON THAT ONE WITH OUT BACKING OUT AND I KNOW FOR SURE 805 ARE TAKING SOME BIKES AS WELL....AND IM PRETTY SURE OTHER CHAPTERS LIKE MAYBE ARIZONA AND ECT....ARE TAKING BIKES AS WELL...
> *


IM DOWN TO GO. BUT I COULD ONLY TAKE MY LIL SISTERS BIKE. BECAUSE I SCRATH MY BROTHERS BIKE. ON SUNDAY. SO I GOT TO SAVE UP AND TRY TO GET THAT BIKE READY FOR VEGAS . WHAT TIME WOULD WE LEAVE


----------



## BIG ANDREW

wast uppp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 5 2009, 01:06 PM~14684219
> *wast uppp
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

DAAAM! MY HUSBAND SAYS WE HAVE TO BE IN BAKERS FIELD ABOUT 6-7AM CAUSE ITS FIRST COMES FIRST SERVES....SO I SAY MAYBE LIKE @ 4:30-5AM HIT THE ROAD...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 5 2009, 01:11 PM~14684268
> *DAAAM! MY HUSBAND SAYS WE HAVE TO BE IN BAKERS FIELD ABOUT 6-7AM CAUSE ITS FIRST COMES FIRST SERVES....SO I SAY MAYBE LIKE @ 4:30-5AM HIT THE ROAD...
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE... LET ME SEE HOW MUCH MONEY I HAVE LEFT. CAUSE THIS WEEK I GET PAYED AND I GOT TO PAY BILLS . ILL LET U KNOW BY FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Fleetangel

TTMFT!!!...IM SO HAPPY WERE TAKIN THE GAME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*WUS SUP 2 ALL THE MIGHTY GOOD TIMERS THIS YEAR IS NOT OVER YET KEEP PUSHING WE DOING WUT WE DO BEST HAVING GOOD TIMES STATE 2 STATE THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE BEEN GETTING FROM MANY CHAPTERS AND MEMBERS THIS CLUB WOULD NOT BE ON THE WAY 2 THE TOP WITH OUT YOU ALL DOING HARD WORK AND PUTTING MILES WE THANKFULL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND PROSPECTS .................MAD RESPECT CHUCH DOWG*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*WUS SUP 2 ALL THE MIGHTY GOOD TIMERS THIS YEAR IS NOT OVER YET KEEP PUSHING WE DOING WUT WE DO BEST HAVING GOOD TIMES STATE 2 STATE THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE BEEN GETTING FROM MANY CHAPTERS AND MEMBERS THIS CLUB WOULD NOT BE ON THE WAY 2 THE TOP WITH OUT YOU ALL DOING HARD WORK AND PUTTING MILES WE THANKFULL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND PROSPECTS .................MAD RESPECT CHUCH DOWG*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 02:30 PM~14685045
> *WUS SUP 2 ALL THE MIGHTY GOOD TIMERS THIS YEAR IS NOT OVER YET KEEP PUSHING WE DOING WUT WE DO BEST HAVING GOOD TIMES STATE 2 STATE THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE BEEN GETTING FROM MANY CHAPTERS AND MEMBERS THIS CLUB WOULD NOT BE ON THE WAY 2 THE TOP WITH OUT YOU ALL DOING HARD WORK AND PUTTING MILES WE THANKFULL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND PROSPECTS .................MAD RESPECT CHUCH DOWG
> *


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GT CAR CLUB PASSING BY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 5 2009, 02:15 PM~14684311
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE... LET ME SEE HOW MUCH MONEY I HAVE LEFT. CAUSE THIS WEEK I GET PAYED AND I GOT TO PAY BILLS . ILL LET U KNOW BY FRIDAY NIGHT.
> *



KOOL! KOOL! no problem let me know if you can....for now second chance from our chapter is taking hes hopper, Alfredo is taking hes car heavenly 79i hope i put the right year..lol.. and well were taking queen of the streets...jay and lorraine are going as well no car...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 03:29 PM~14685033
> *WUS SUP 2 ALL THE MIGHTY GOOD TIMERS THIS YEAR IS NOT OVER YET KEEP PUSHING WE DOING WUT WE DO BEST HAVING GOOD TIMES STATE 2 STATE THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE BEEN GETTING FROM MANY CHAPTERS AND MEMBERS THIS CLUB WOULD NOT BE ON THE WAY 2 THE TOP WITH OUT YOU ALL DOING HARD WORK AND PUTTING MILES WE THANKFULL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND PROSPECTS .................MAD RESPECT CHUCH DOWG
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 03:30 PM~14685045
> *WUS SUP 2 ALL THE MIGHTY GOOD TIMERS THIS YEAR IS NOT OVER YET KEEP PUSHING WE DOING WUT WE DO BEST HAVING GOOD TIMES STATE 2 STATE THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE BEEN GETTING FROM MANY CHAPTERS AND MEMBERS THIS CLUB WOULD NOT BE ON THE WAY 2 THE TOP WITH OUT YOU ALL DOING HARD WORK AND PUTTING MILES WE THANKFULL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND PROSPECTS .................MAD RESPECT CHUCH DOWG
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 5 2009, 02:48 PM~14684625
> *TTMFT!!!...IM SO HAPPY WERE TAKIN THE GAME
> *



:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

HEY WUTS GOING DOWN ON THE 29TH?


----------



## Fleetangel

WHERES EVERYBODY AT???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 11:20 AM~14693049
> *WHERES EVERYBODY AT???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 11:20 AM~14693041
> *HEY WUTS GOING DOWN ON THE 29TH?
> *



THERES A COUPLE OF SHOWS BUT THE ONE WERE GOING TO HIT IS THE ONE HERE IN THE VALLEY THE CITY OF PACOIMA IN THE MARY-MACULATE CHURCH...LOW LOWS CAR CLUB....IS $15 4 BIKES..WE WANT TO GO SHOW OUR SUPPORT TO OUR GOOD FRIENDS AND OFCOURSE ITS IN OUR BACKYARD....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 11:20 AM~14693041
> *HEY WUTS GOING DOWN ON THE 29TH?
> *



HOPE YOU GUYS CAN COME AND JOIN US.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 10:46 AM~14692762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 10:36 AM~14693202
> *HOPE YOU GUYS CAN COME AND JOIN US.....
> *


DANM...THERES A SHOW THE SAME DAY IN THE 805....N I THINK IS GONNA BE BIG...LIL ROB,NEW BOYZ, FAR EAST MOVEMENT,COLBY O DONIS N SOME OTHERS R PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 10:31 AM~14693151
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY WUTS UP!


----------



## BIGRUBE644

S G V PASSIN THRU







[


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 12:53 PM~14694572
> *DANM...THERES A SHOW THE SAME DAY IN THE 805....N I THINK IS GONNA BE BIG...LIL ROB,NEW BOYZ, FAR EAST MOVEMENT,COLBY O DONIS N SOME OTHERS R PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW
> *


get me more info on that show....ill try to go out there and kick it with u guys that day


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 6 2009, 01:42 PM~14695018
> *get me more info on that show....ill try to go out there and kick it with u guys that day
> *


ITS ON THE 29TH...10 PRE 15 AT SHOW...WERE HAVIN ANOTHER MEETING THIS SATURDAY TO DISCUSS BOUT IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 6 2009, 01:16 PM~14694782
> *S G V PASSIN  THRU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *


HEY POST UR BIKES RUBE~!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 01:48 PM~14695067
> *HEY POST UR BIKES RUBE~!
> *


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 01:48 PM~14695059
> *ITS ON THE 29TH...10 PRE 15 AT SHOW...WERE HAVIN ANOTHER MEETING THIS SATURDAY TO DISCUSS BOUT IT
> *


alright let me know whats up ....


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 6 2009, 01:57 PM~14695148
> *alright let me know whats up ....
> *


AIGHT!


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I SHOULD BE GETTN MY COSTUM SPROKET 2MOROW. WITH GT IN IT... ILL POST PICS WHEN I GET IT.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

all good times should go play paintball..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 6 2009, 05:42 PM~14697156
> *all good times should go play paintball..
> *


IM DOWN I GOT 3 STRAPS READY FOR WHO EVER WANTS GET SHOT UP. :machinegun: :guns: :burn: 

WHO DOWN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

we should go ass our next big ass meeting


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 6 2009, 06:00 PM~14697276
> *we should go ass our next big ass meeting
> *


for sure talk to wendyand the other members


----------



## caprice75classic

805 passin thru :biggrin: 

]


----------



## caprice75classic

bump from the 805 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 6 2009, 02:54 PM~14695132
> *x2
> *



IVE BEEN TELLING HIM AND ALSO RANDAH FROM O.C


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 6 2009, 07:34 PM~14697507
> *for sure talk to wendyand the other members
> *


 :nicoderm: ARE YOU TALKING TO ME :machinegun: :thumbsdown: THEY HURT :tears: :ugh: :nono: hno: ILL GO BUT JUST TO WATCH AND PREPARE THE SANDWICHES :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 07:33 PM~14698017
> *:nicoderm: ARE YOU TALKING TO ME  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown: THEY HURT :tears:  :ugh:  :nono:  hno: ILL GO BUT JUST TO WATCH AND PREPARE THE SANDWICHES :nicoderm:
> *


lol.... come on... last time the club went and the girls were playn to .....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK I CAN GET RID OF THIS SCOOTHER..IT WAS GOING TO BE FOR HENNESSY WHILE WE STARTED ON HER PIXIE...BUT ITLL JUST STOP US TO START ON HER PIXIE...SO JUST NEED TO GET RID OF IT...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 6 2009, 05:52 PM~14697223
> *IM DOWN I GOT 3 STRAPS READY FOR WHO EVER WANTS GET SHOT UP.  :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> 
> WHO DOWN
> *


WE ARE DOWN TOO...LETS HAVE A BIG BIKE CLUB MEETING LIKE A MONTH FROM NOW!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 08:13 PM~14698405
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK I CAN GET RID OF THIS SCOOTHER..IT WAS GOING TO BE FOR HENNESSY WHILE WE STARTED ON HER PIXIE...BUT ITLL JUST STOP US TO START ON HER PIXIE...SO JUST NEED TO GET RID OF IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WOULD SAY 50???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK I CAN SELL THIS FOR...IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE FOR HENNESSY FOR NOW TILL WE GOT HER PIXIE DONE BUT THAT WOULD JUST HOLD US LONGER AND TIME....NEED T








O GET RID OF IT.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 08:25 PM~14698501
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK I CAN SELL THIS FOR...IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE FOR HENNESSY FOR NOW TILL WE GOT HER PIXIE DONE BUT THAT WOULD JUST HOLD US LONGER AND TIME....NEED T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O GET RID OF IT.....
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i say we have a meetn on the 23rd after the show since everybody going to be there.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 6 2009, 08:40 PM~14698666
> *i say we have a meetn on the 23rd after the show since everybody going to be there.....
> *


UR RIGHT!!!!MY PROSPECTS R GOING TOO!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 09:41 PM~14698682
> *UR RIGHT!!!!MY PROSPECTS R GOING TOO!!!
> *



TO THE MAJESTICS SHOW???? COUNT ME IN...BUT LIKE I SAID ILL WATCH YOU GUYS GET SHOT UP....WHILE I MAKE THE LONCHES...CAUSE MY HUSBAND USE TO GO TO PINTBALL SHOOTING AND HE USE TO COME ALL BRUSED UP... :barf: 
ILL ASK MY HUSBAND TO GO FOR ME ITLL BE GOOD TO MENTION THIS TO THE CAR CLUB AS WELL MAYBE THEY WILL LIKE TO GO...IVE HEARD THEM BEFORE TRYING TO GET TOGETHER TO GO PINT BALL SHOOTING AND ITS NEVER HAPPENED.....LETS MAKE IT A GT...THANG!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2009, 01:53 PM~14694572
> *DANM...THERES A SHOW THE SAME DAY IN THE 805....N I THINK IS GONNA BE BIG...LIL ROB,NEW BOYZ, FAR EAST MOVEMENT,COLBY O DONIS N SOME OTHERS R PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW
> *


   WE HAVE TO GO TO THIS ONE CAUSE THIS IS THE FIRST CAR SHOW THIS CAR CLUB IS THROWING AFTER 15YRS....AND THEY ARE REALLY GOOD FRIENDS OF OURS AND WANT TO GO GIVE OUR SUPPORT TO THEM THE SAME WAY THEY GAVE IT TO US WHEN WE FIRST HAD OUR FIRST CAR SHOW....BUT WILL SEE EACH OTHER BEFORE MAYBE ON THE 23RD OF AUGUST WOODLY PARK MAJESTICS....GT REPRESENTING FROM RIGHT TO LEFT...TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 10:06 PM~14698976
> *TO THE MAJESTICS SHOW???? COUNT ME IN...BUT LIKE I SAID ILL WATCH YOU GUYS GET SHOT UP....WHILE I MAKE THE LONCHES...CAUSE MY HUSBAND USE TO GO TO PINTBALL SHOOTING AND HE USE TO COME ALL BRUSED UP... :barf:
> ILL ASK MY HUSBAND TO GO FOR ME ITLL BE GOOD TO MENTION THIS TO THE CAR CLUB AS WELL MAYBE THEY WILL LIKE TO GO...IVE HEARD THEM BEFORE TRYING TO GET TOGETHER TO GO PINT BALL SHOOTING AND ITS NEVER HAPPENED.....LETS MAKE IT A GT...THANG!
> *


CMON LETS DO IT DONT BE SCARED WENDY LIL GIRLS GO PLAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 09:06 PM~14698976
> *TO THE MAJESTICS SHOW???? COUNT ME IN...BUT LIKE I SAID ILL WATCH YOU GUYS GET SHOT UP....WHILE I MAKE THE LONCHES...CAUSE MY HUSBAND USE TO GO TO PINTBALL SHOOTING AND HE USE TO COME ALL BRUSED UP... :barf:
> ILL ASK MY HUSBAND TO GO FOR ME ITLL BE GOOD TO MENTION THIS TO THE CAR CLUB AS WELL MAYBE THEY WILL LIKE TO GO...IVE HEARD THEM BEFORE TRYING TO GET TOGETHER TO GO PINT BALL SHOOTING AND ITS NEVER HAPPENED.....LETS MAKE IT A GT...THANG!
> *


LET THEM KNOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 09:19 PM~14699126
> *    WE HAVE TO GO TO THIS ONE CAUSE THIS IS THE FIRST CAR SHOW THIS CAR CLUB IS THROWING AFTER 15YRS....AND THEY ARE REALLY GOOD FRIENDS OF OURS AND WANT TO GO GIVE OUR SUPPORT TO THEM THE SAME WAY THEY GAVE IT TO US WHEN WE FIRST HAD OUR FIRST CAR SHOW....BUT WILL SEE EACH OTHER BEFORE MAYBE ON THE 23RD OF AUGUST WOODLY PARK MAJESTICS....GT REPRESENTING FROM RIGHT TO LEFT...TTT
> *


WELL WE ARE GOING TO BIKE MEETN ON THE 23RD SO WE WILL TALK ABOUT IT ....FOR ALL THE BIKES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2009, 09:49 AM~14701972
> *WELL WE ARE GOING TO BIKE MEETN ON THE 23RD SO WE WILL TALK ABOUT IT ....FOR ALL THE BIKES
> *



KOOL ILL SEE YOU GUYS THEN IF NOT BEFORE.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 09:48 AM~14702478
> *KOOL ILL SEE YOU GUYS THEN IF NOT BEFORE.....
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14701811
> *CMON LETS DO IT DONT BE SCARED WENDY LIL GIRLS GO PLAY
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :machinegun: EEEEEE YOUR CALLING ME OUT??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2009, 09:48 AM~14701953
> *LET THEM KNOW
> *



I DID TELL HIM HE SMILED AND SAID THAT HE LIKES TO GO...BUT IS IT PRICY TO GO THOSE THINGS CAUSE WHEN HE USE TO GO HE SPENT ALOT OF MONEY TO RENT EVERYTHING.......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 09:54 AM~14702536
> *I DID TELL HIM HE SMILED AND SAID THAT HE LIKES TO GO...BUT IS IT PRICY TO GO THOSE THINGS CAUSE WHEN HE USE TO GO HE SPENT ALOT OF MONEY TO RENT EVERYTHING.......
> *


hell yea its get pricy ... u get so in to it .. u just keep buying and buying more paint balls . its fun


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Jul 24 2009, 12:51 AM~14567470
> *Hey wendy i have some stuff i took out of jesse's bike  if anybody is interested on them let me know i have no use for them
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>SQUARE TWISTED ANTENNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THESE PARTS ARE STILL FOR SALE PEOPLE IF ANYONE INTERESTED LET ME KNOW THERE PRACTICLY NEW ONLY TOOK THEM TO ONE SHOW AND THEN GOT SOME CUSTOME PARTS....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

how much for the mufflers


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 08:25 PM~14698501
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK I CAN SELL THIS FOR...IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE FOR HENNESSY FOR NOW TILL WE GOT HER PIXIE DONE BUT THAT WOULD JUST HOLD US LONGER AND TIME....NEED T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O GET RID OF IT.....
> *


HOW MUCH WENDY MIGHT WANNA BUILD THAT FOR MY LIL BOY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 09:51 AM~14702504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :machinegun: EEEEEE YOUR CALLING ME OUT???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 CHINGADO WENDY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD *


MY LIL BOY GOT THIS THANKS WENDY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 09:19 PM~14699126
> *    WE HAVE TO GO TO THIS ONE CAUSE THIS IS THE FIRST CAR SHOW THIS CAR CLUB IS THROWING AFTER 15YRS....AND THEY ARE REALLY GOOD FRIENDS OF OURS AND WANT TO GO GIVE OUR SUPPORT TO THEM THE SAME WAY THEY GAVE IT TO US WHEN WE FIRST HAD OUR FIRST CAR SHOW....BUT WILL SEE EACH OTHER BEFORE MAYBE ON THE 23RD OF AUGUST WOODLY PARK MAJESTICS....GT REPRESENTING FROM RIGHT TO LEFT...TTT
> *


YES THATS KOOL...WELL SEE ALL TOGETHETER ON THE 23RD N THEN ON THE 29TH WE REPRESENT AT BOTH AREAS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 11:20 AM~14703330
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD
> MY LIL BOY GOT THIS THANKS WENDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A NEW MEMBER!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

SO 23RD!!!...ITS GONNA BE A NICE SHOW WEVE BEEN ALL TOGETHER...TRY TO GET THE SGV N OC CHAPTER TO TAKE THEIR BIKES TO THAT SHOW TOO!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 11:58 AM~14703738
> *A NEW MEMBER!!!
> *


  TODAY WILL BE HIS 1ST DAY AS A GOOD TIMER HE WILL BE IN VICTORVILLE SUPPORTING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 12:10 PM~14703845
> * TODAY WILL BE HIS 1ST DAY AS A GOOD TIMER HE WILL BE IN VICTORVILLE SUPPORTING
> *


THATS KEWL....HOPE TO MEET HIM ON THE 23RD!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 12:10 PM~14703845
> * TODAY WILL BE HIS 1ST DAY AS A GOOD TIMER HE WILL BE IN VICTORVILLE SUPPORTING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 12:00 PM~14703758
> *SO 23RD!!!...ITS GONNA BE A NICE SHOW WEVE BEEN ALL TOGETHER...TRY TO GET THE SGV N OC CHAPTER TO TAKE THEIR BIKES TO THAT SHOW TOO!
> *


for sure ill let them know right now


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2009, 01:35 PM~14704711
> *for sure ill let them know right now
> *


N UR CHAPTER TOO!!!WE GOTTA SHOW STRONG ON THIS SHOW...CUZ MAJESTICS HAVE BEEN EVERYWHERE!!TIME TO SHOW HOW BIG GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB IS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 01:38 PM~14704754
> *N UR CHAPTER TOO!!!WE GOTTA SHOW STRONG ON THIS SHOW...CUZ MAJESTICS HAVE BEEN EVERYWHERE!!TIME TO SHOW HOW BIG GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB IS!
> *


u know im there. im every where homie.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 12:39 PM~14704170
> *THATS KEWL....HOPE TO MEET HIM ON THE 23RD!
> *


I WILL BE IN NEW MEXICO HOMIE SUPPORTING THE 505 RIDERS ON THERE 1ST YEAR ANN


----------



## chevy_boy

*TTT..............  *


----------



## chevy_boy

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 12:20 PM~14703330
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD
> MY LIL BOY GOT THIS THANKS WENDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOUR WELCOME!  THANKS TO YOU IT STAYS IN THE FAMILY KNOWING YOU I BETH YOU ALREADY HAVE SOME VERY CREATIVE IDEAS FOR IT....WELCOME TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER IN THE LOW RIDING!!! :thumbsup: THIS IS GOING TO FIT HIM PERFECT....CAUSE HES SO LITTLE...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 05:33 PM~14706625
> *YOUR WELCOME!    THANKS TO YOU IT STAYS IN THE FAMILY KNOWING YOU I BETH YOU ALREADY HAVE SOME VERY CREATIVE IDEAS FOR IT....WELCOME TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER IN THE LOW RIDING!!! :thumbsup: THIS IS GOING TO FIT HIM PERFECT....CAUSE HES SO LITTLE...
> *


WILL BE DONE FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW :biggrin: AND THANKS AGAIN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2009, 02:35 PM~14704711
> *for sure ill let them know right now
> *



 KOOL! KOOL!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :machinegun: EEEEEE YOUR CALLING ME OUT??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> hahaha yes iam


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 11:40 AM~14702927
> *:0 CHINGADO WENDY  :biggrin:
> *



DID YOU SEE WHAT CALLED ME, HE SAID THAT EVEN LITTLE GIRLS GO AND PLAY SO HES CALLING ME SCARY CAT..HMMMMMM???... :cheesy: ..THAT MEANS WAR...!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2009, 11:02 AM~14702590
> *hell yea its get pricy ... u get so in to it .. u just keep buying and buying more paint balls . its fun
> *



BUT IF ITS FUN THEN ITS WORTH IT HAVING A GOOD TIMES .... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 06:54 PM~14706739
> *BUT IF ITS FUN THEN ITS WORTH IT HAVING A GOOD TIMES .... :biggrin:
> *


lets go itll be fun!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 06:34 PM~14706637
> *WILL BE DONE FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW  :biggrin: AND THANKS AGAIN
> *


 :biggrin: :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT....


----------



## Fleetangel

KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :machinegun: EEEEEE YOUR CALLING ME OUT??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> hahaha yes iam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ON LILKE DONKY KONG BOY!!!!
> BUT IF YOU PROMISE NOT TO SHOOT ME.. hno:
Click to expand...


----------



## Fleetangel

HAHA...CHINGATELOS WENDY!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 7 2009, 06:56 PM~14706745
> *lets go itll be fun!!!!
> *



OK, OK! JUST DONT WANT TO COME HOME WITH A BLACK EYE.:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 07:03 PM~14706788
> * ITS ON LILKE DONKY KONG BOY!!!!
> BUT IF YOU PROMISE NOT TO SHOOT ME.. hno:
> *


k ..i see yuo later at 7 rite?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 07:04 PM~14706799
> *HAHA...CHINGATELOS WENDY!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



DAM! IM NOT EVEN THERE AND IM ALREADY FEELING THE PAIN.... :uh: ...
BUT IM GONNA PRACTICE HERE AT HOME WITH MY HUSBANDS GUNS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OOPS! J/K...I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT GUNS...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 06:07 PM~14706829
> *DAM! IM NOT EVEN THERE AND IM ALREADY FEELING THE PAIN.... :uh: ...
> BUT IM GONNA PRACTICE HERE AT HOME WITH MY HUSBANDS GUNS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OOPS! J/K...I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT GUNS...
> *


GO GET THE NINTENDO GUNS...THE OLD SKOOL ORANGE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 06:07 PM~14706829
> *DAM! IM NOT EVEN THERE AND IM ALREADY FEELING THE PAIN.... :uh: ...
> BUT IM GONNA PRACTICE HERE AT HOME WITH MY HUSBANDS GUNS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OOPS! J/K...I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT GUNS...
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 7 2009, 07:06 PM~14706811
> *k ..i see yuo later at 7 rite?
> *



HUH?? OH SHOOT I ALMOST FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE MEETING AND THAT YOU WERE COMING..... hno: I TAKE BACK EVERYTHING I SAID TO YOU....hno: 
I SEE YOU @ MY CASA....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 01:32 PM~14704680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WHY IS ALL THE SHOW WHERE U LIVE ON A SATURDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2009, 06:10 PM~14706858
> *DAMN WHY IS ALL THE SHOW WHERE U LIVE ON A SATURDAY
> *


HAHA....THATS WUT I WANNA KNOW!!!...MAYBE FIRST TIMERS~!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 07:09 PM~14706841
> *GO GET THE NINTENDO GUNS...THE OLD SKOOL ORANGE
> *



AHHHHHH GOOD THINKING I THINK I STILL HAVE THOSE GAMES IN THE BASEMENTS.....YEAH THATS WHAT IM GOING TO PRACTICE WITH...  
GOOD THINKING FLEET ANGEL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 06:12 PM~14706876
> *HAHA....THATS WUT I WANNA KNOW!!!...MAYBE FIRST TIMERS~!
> *


MAN I WANTED TO GO .... BUT I GOT TO WORK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 06:13 PM~14706879
> *AHHHHHH GOOD THINKING I THINK I STILL HAVE THOSE GAMES IN THE BASEMENTS.....YEAH THATS WHAT IM GOING TO PRACTICE WITH...
> GOOD THINKING FLEET ANGEL.
> *


LOL...HAZ UNA DE MADERA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2009, 06:15 PM~14706884
> *MAN I WANTED TO GO .... BUT I GOT TO WORK
> *


SHIT I WAS ALREADY GETTING SOME HYNAZ FOR U!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 07:10 PM~14706857
> *HUH?? OH SHOOT I ALMOST FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE MEETING AND THAT YOU WERE COMING..... hno: I TAKE BACK EVERYTHING I SAID TO YOU....hno:
> I SEE YOU @ MY CASA....
> *


soo thers still a meeting??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 7 2009, 06:18 PM~14706917
> *soo thers still a meeting??
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 7 2009, 07:18 PM~14706917
> *soo thers still a meeting??
> *



YES SIR.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 07:18 PM~14706916
> *SHIT I WAS ALREADY GETTING SOME HYNAZ FOR U!!!
> *




I THOUGHT I WAS LOGGED IN ON LAY IT LOW NOT ON MY SPACE...
 :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 7 2009, 06:56 PM~14707189
> *I THOUGHT I WAS LOGGED IN ON LAY IT LOW NOT ON MY SPACE...
> :scrutinize:  :rofl:
> *


HAHA...I DIDNT WANTED TO SEND HIM A PM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 7 2009, 06:18 PM~14706916
> *SHIT I WAS ALREADY GETTING SOME HYNAZ FOR U!!!
> *


O WELL NEXT TIME I AINT TRIPPN.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 01:10 PM~14703845
> * TODAY WILL BE HIS 1ST DAY AS A GOOD TIMER HE WILL BE IN VICTORVILLE SUPPORTING
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

the shows are 23 29 august?


----------



## BIG ANDREW




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 8 2009, 03:15 PM~14712225
> *
> *



THANKS FOR COMING TO THE MEETING
SEE YOU SOON...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14712209
> *the shows are 23 29 august?
> *



YES SIR...AND SEPTEMBER 20....
UNITY CAR SHOW...HERE IN BRANDFORD PARK..
AND VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON OCTOBER 11IM PRETTY SURE THERES 
MORE BUT THE ONE THAT WERE GOING FOR SURE ARE THESE...
THERES ONE RIGHT AFTER VEGAS IN SAN DIEGO WERE GOING TO 
THAT ONE AS WELL ....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 8 2009, 04:30 PM~14712566
> *YES SIR...AND SEPTEMBER 20....
> UNITY CAR SHOW...HERE IN BRANDFORD PARK..
> AND VEGAS  SUPER SHOW ON OCTOBER 11IM PRETTY SURE THERES
> MORE BUT THE ONE THAT WERE GOING FOR SURE ARE THESE...
> THERES ONE RIGHT AFTER VEGAS IN SAN DIEGO WERE GOING TO
> THAT ONE AS WELL ....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

BAKERS FIELD NATIONALS 2MORROW!
LEAVING @ 5AM CALL ME IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOING TO THE BAKERS FIELD NATIONALS 2MORROW IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO CALL ME...IM LEAVING NO LATER THAN 5AM....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 8 2009, 09:39 PM~14714488
> *BAKERS FIELD NATIONALS 2MORROW!
> LEAVING @ 5AM CALL ME IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING...
> *


who rolling


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 8 2009, 09:40 PM~14714499
> *GOING TO THE BAKERS FIELD NATIONALS 2MORROW IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO CALL ME...IM LEAVING NO LATER THAN 5AM....
> *


who rolling ....


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

wat up goodtimes


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

for sale 20" no rims needs work for info call or text 18184280849 or 18182705794


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 8 2009, 09:40 PM~14714499
> *GOING TO THE BAKERS FIELD NATIONALS 2MORROW IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO CALL ME...IM LEAVING NO LATER THAN 5AM....
> *


good luck!!!


----------



## fidel

GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by fidel_@Aug 9 2009, 06:31 PM~14719506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TTT
> *


NICE RIDE DAWG!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

POST PICS ONCE U GET HERE!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

Orange County puttin in work today @ Duke's Car show


----------



## Fleetangel

DAMN....OC GOT SOME BADAZZ BIKES...NEVER SEEN THE LAST ONE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 9 2009, 07:37 PM~14720116
> *Orange County puttin in work today @ Duke's Car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐




----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐




----------



## fidel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 9 2009, 07:33 PM~14719536
> *NICE RIDE DAWG!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 9 2009, 07:37 PM~14720116
> *Orange County puttin in work today @ Duke's Car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP FIDEL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA BIKE CLUB WILL BE AT ELSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY ...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE
> wat chapter are those bikes in??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY GUYS WHATS UP....WOW I SEE THAT GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUBS WERE REPRESENTING FROM RIGHT TO LEFT....IM HAPPY FOR ALL....
GOOD PICS.WILL COMMENT ON ALL OF THEM TOMORROW....GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW AT 8PM AND ARE VERY TIRED....JUST SOME HEADS UP....ALFREDO HEAVENLY 79 TOOK 2ND PLACE.....SERAFIN SECOND CHANCE TOOK FIRST PLACE ON RADICAL HOPPER GOT A THROPHY A RING AND SOME CASH$$$$$....BONNIE QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK FIRST PLACE ON 2 WHEEL BIKE....WERE ALL VERY HAPPY CAUSE WE ALL TOOK SOMETHING...WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...NIGHT NIGHT! :tongue:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:00 AM~14722165
> *HEY GUYS WHATS UP....WOW I SEE THAT GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUBS WERE REPRESENTING FROM RIGHT TO LEFT....IM HAPPY FOR ALL....
> GOOD PICS.WILL COMMENT ON ALL OF THEM TOMORROW....GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW AT 8PM AND ARE VERY TIRED....JUST SOME HEADS UP....ALFREDO HEAVENLY 79 TOOK 2ND PLACE.....SERAFIN SECOND CHANCE TOOK FIRST PLACE ON RADICAL HOPPER GOT A THROPHY A RING AND SOME CASH$$$$$....BONNIE QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK FIRST PLACE ON 2 WHEEL BIKE....WERE ALL VERY HAPPY CAUSE WE ALL TOOK SOMETHING...WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...NIGHT NIGHT! :tongue:
> *


aight thats kool


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 9 2009, 08:37 PM~14720116
> *Orange County puttin in work today @ Duke's Car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orange countys lookin good


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE
> wat chapter are those bikes in??
> 
> 
> 
> orange county
Click to expand...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE
> wat chapter are those bikes in??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORANGE COUNTY
> WHATS UP ANDREW
Click to expand...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:14 AM~14724687
> *orange county
> *



WHATS UP SHY BOY :wave:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:15 AM~14724696
> *WHATS UP SHY BOY :wave:
> *


wat up wendy


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 9 2009, 08:37 PM~14720116
> *Orange County puttin in work today @ Duke's Car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEY!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATS OC BIKE CLUB 4 THERE WINS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:18 AM~14724728
> *wat up wendy
> *



NICE PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE....DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE OF YOUR BIKE OR SHOWS...


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:21 AM~14724754
> *NICE PICTURE OF YOUR BIKE....DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE OF YOUR BIKE OR SHOWS...
> *


yea i think i got some from highland park and victory outreach


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 9 2009, 09:17 PM~14720495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN WITH THOSE COLORS....LIME GREEN ANS WHITE PEARL...


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:23 AM~14724773
> *THE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN WITH THOSE COLORS....LIME GREEN ANS WHITE PEARL...
> *


thanks but i wanna add a third color on it


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:22 AM~14724768
> *yea i think i got some from highland park and victory outreach
> *



OH WHEN EVER YOU GET A CHANCE POST SOME UP....WHERES FIDEL?


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

ok.. summer skool


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:41 AM~14724946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! YOU HAVE SOME GREAT AS PICTURES AND CANT BELIEVE YOU NEVER POST THEM BEFORE.....DO YOU HAVE MORE OF HIGHLAND PARK???


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:47 AM~14724996
> *WOW! YOU HAVE SOME GREAT AS PICTURES AND CANT BELIEVE YOU NEVER POST THEM BEFORE.....DO YOU HAVE MORE OF HIGHLAND PARK???
> *



na i dont got no more of highland park


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:26 AM~14724801
> *ok.. summer skool
> *




SUMMER SCHOOL :cheesy: ..THATS GOOD...I LIKE THAT...
WHAT A SMART MAN....
AND YOU DONT HAVE SUMMER SCHOOL...???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up wendy and shyboy how was yesterday show


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:50 AM~14725023
> *SUMMER SCHOOL  :cheesy: ..THATS GOOD...I LIKE THAT...
> WHAT A SMART MAN....
> AND YOU DONT HAVE SUMMER SCHOOL...???
> *


na i didnt need to go


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:47 AM~14724996
> *WOW! YOU HAVE SOME GREAT AS PICTURES AND CANT BELIEVE YOU NEVER POST THEM BEFORE.....DO YOU HAVE MORE OF HIGHLAND PARK???
> *



HOW ABOUT THAT SHOW WERE YOU CAUGHT CRISTIAN WITH A BURGER... :biggrin:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:51 AM~14725039
> *HOW ABOUT THAT SHOW WERE YOU CAUGHT CRISTIAN WITH A BURGER... :biggrin:
> *


 haha i think i got some :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 9 2009, 11:00 PM~14722165
> *HEY GUYS WHATS UP....WOW I SEE THAT GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUBS WERE REPRESENTING FROM RIGHT TO LEFT....IM HAPPY FOR ALL....
> GOOD PICS.WILL COMMENT ON ALL OF THEM TOMORROW....GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW AT 8PM AND ARE VERY TIRED....JUST SOME HEADS UP....ALFREDO HEAVENLY 79 TOOK 2ND PLACE.....SERAFIN SECOND CHANCE TOOK FIRST PLACE ON RADICAL HOPPER GOT A THROPHY A RING AND SOME CASH$$$$$....BONNIE QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK FIRST PLACE ON 2 WHEEL BIKE....WERE ALL VERY HAPPY CAUSE WE ALL TOOK SOMETHING...WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...NIGHT NIGHT! :tongue:
> *


congrats too all the winners ... did u guys get a ring


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: HEY THERE PAUL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 AM~14725066
> *:wave:  :wave: HEY THERE PAUL
> *


whats up wendy. how was the show congrats on the win did u guys get a ring


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14725050
> *haha i think i got some :biggrin:
> *



YOU THINK YOU CAN POST UP ATLEAST THE ONE WERE CRISTIAN IS EATING THE BURGER..... :cheesy:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:55 AM~14725083
> *YOU THINK YOU CAN POST UP ATLEAST THE ONE WERE CRISTIAN IS EATING THE BURGER..... :cheesy:
> *



yea


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 11:53 AM~14725064
> *congrats too all the winners ... did u guys get a ring
> *


THANKS!
OH YEAH! SERAFIN GOT A RING, BIG AS TROPHIE AND SOME CASH...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 10:58 AM~14725108
> *THANKS!
> OH YEAH! SERAFIN GOT A RING, BIG AS TROPHIE AND SOME CASH...
> *


thats tight .... but dont u get one to cause u got 1st place


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 10:58 AM~14725107
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is he still in the club i dont see him no more


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14725135
> *is he still in the club i dont see him no more
> *


na he got out and sold his bike


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:58 AM~14725107
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :tears: 
THIS PICTURE MAKES ME LMAF....IS TOO FUNNY...POOR GUY LOOKED
SO INTO HES BURGER... :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: DAAAM
TO FUNNY..I HOPE YOU NEVER CATCH ME LIKE THIS...LOL! I GOVT
TO BE CAREFUL WITH YOU....


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:04 PM~14725169
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :tears:
> THIS PICTURE MAKES ME LMAF....IS TOO FUNNY...POOR GUY LOOKED
> SO INTO HES BURGER... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: DAAAM
> TO FUNNY..I HOPE YOU NEVER CATCH ME LIKE THIS...LOL!  I GOVT
> TO BE CAREFUL WITH YOU....
> *


aight now ima be tryin to grt you like that


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14725135
> *is he still in the club i dont see him no more
> *




NO I KICKED HIM OUT FOR EATING TOOO MUCH!
J/K...NO HES PARENTS SEND HIM TO LIVE WITH HES UNCLES
IN PALMDALE...SO IT WAS HARD FOR HIM TO KEEP UP WITH US
BECAUSE HES UNCLES WOULDNT BRING HIM TO THE MEETINGS
AND SHOWS....HE RANNED UP HES PHONE BILL FOR $800 AND HES
UNCLES MADE HIM SELL HES BIKE TO PAY UP FOR THAT BILL..
BUT THE GOOD THING IS THAT THE BIKE STAYED IN THE FAMILY
JESSIE FROM MOORE PARK BOUGHT IT FOR HES SON....AND STAY IN OUR
CHAPTER...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 11:01 AM~14725149
> *na he got out and sold his bike
> *


 :loco:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:12 AM~14725256
> *NO I KICKED HIM OUT FOR EATING TOOO MUCH!
> J/K...NO HES PARENTS SEND HIM TO LIVE WITH HES UNCLES
> IN PALMDALE...SO IT WAS HARD FOR HIM TO KEEP UP WITH US
> BECAUSE HES UNCLES WOULDNT BRING HIM TO THE MEETINGS
> AND SHOWS....HE RANNED UP HES PHONE BILL FOR $800 AND HES
> UNCLES MADE HIM SELL HES BIKE TO PAY UP FOR THAT BILL..
> BUT THE GOOD THING IS THAT THE BIKE STAYED IN THE FAMILY
> JESSIE FROM MOORE PARK BOUGHT IT FOR HES SON....AND STAY IN OUR
> CHAPTER...
> *


thats the little boy that was at ur meetn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*is any one selling a conteintal kit i need one *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 12:08 PM~14725213
> *aight now ima be tryin to grt you like that
> *



ITLL BE EASIER FOR ME TO CATCH U THAN FOR YOU TO CATCH ME :biggrin: 
YOU KNOW WHY....BECAUSE IM A GIRL, GIRLS DONT REALLY EAT INFRONT OF
GUYS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 11:12 AM~14725257
> *:loco:
> *


take that back


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

hey we going paint balllin next month. im going to call and try to get some prices for a group of people befor all of us go back to school....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:16 PM~14725292
> *take that back
> *


 4 WHAT THAT FOOL IS STILL LOKKO :loco: :loco: 4
raising up hes phone bill to $800 in only 1 month for talking
to some girl....i would have :buttkick:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:19 AM~14725314
> *4 WHAT THAT FOOL IS STILL LOKKO   :loco:  :loco: 4
> raising up hes phone bill to $800 in only 1 month for talking
> to some girl....i would have  :buttkick:
> *


then thats the case give it back ...lol... hey wendy day does low low show land on


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:14 PM~14725277
> *is any one selling a conteintal kit i need one
> *



a flat twisted??? i think i got one...need to check in


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:20 PM~14725328
> *then thats the case give it back ...lol... hey wendy  day does low low show land on
> *



its on a saturday the 29th of august


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:17 PM~14725294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ill still get you and you no i wasnt slleepin i just blinked


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 12:22 PM~14725349
> *ill still get you and you no i wasnt slleepin i just blinked
> *



oh yeah its ok thats what they all say when there on denial... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:20 AM~14725332
> *a flat twisted??? i think i got one...need to check in
> *


yea thats what i need. im adding more stuff to my bro bike and gettn it painted.

damn im nice brother.lol.


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:25 PM~14725369
> *oh yeah its ok thats what they all say when there on denial... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aight then you better watch hoo you eat in front of


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:21 AM~14725340
> *its on a saturday the 29th of august
> *


alll wack i wont make it to after work. i get off at 3 .


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 12:27 PM~14725393
> *aight then you better watch hoo you eat in front of
> *



hay your scaring me now for reals hno:...i was just kidding :around: ... :roflmao: ...hay but i caught you sleeping
i mean blinking not eating....


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:32 PM~14725446
> *hay your scaring me now for reals hno:...i was just kidding :around: ...  :roflmao: ...hay but i caught you sleeping
> i mean blinking not eating....
> *


it dont matter ima catch you doin something


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 12:34 PM~14725460
> *it dont matter ima catch you doin something
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: :tears:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14725499
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:
> *


if your gonna try and catch my bro sleepin thats gonna be pretty easy he sleeps through like half the show


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 12:41 PM~14725528
> *if your gonna try and catch my bro sleepin thats gonna be pretty easy he sleeps through like half the show
> *



awwwh then thats no fun...boooooo!!!! a anyways now that
i remember when i post up this pic i post it up cause of your brother
and hahahha i didnt even know that you where in there tooo.lol..
and hes the one that kept telling me that he wasnt sleeping that caught
him blinking......yeah thats what they all say.... :twak:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:45 PM~14725569
> *awwwh then thats no fun...boooooo!!!! a anyways now that
> i remember when i post up this pic i post it up cause of your brother
> and hahahha i didnt even know that you where in there tooo.lol..
> and hes the one that kept telling me that he wasnt sleeping that caught
> him blinking......yeah thats what they all say.... :twak:
> *



hell no jay was puttin his fingers in his nose and he still didnt wake up


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

this is how we all got to the highland park show last year
with 5 bikes stuffed in the van and 7 of us in side as well


















cause were good timers.....and will do what it takes
to get there when we can...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 12:48 PM~14725596
> *hell no jay was puttin his fingers in his nose and he still didnt wake up
> *



next time will right on who ever falls asleep...  or should we shave there eyebrows...what do you think it will be more fun???


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 12:55 PM~14725665
> *next time will right on who ever falls asleep...  or should we shave there eyebrows...what do you think it will be more fun???
> *



lets shave thier eyebrows :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14725634
> *this is how we all got to the highland park show last year
> with 5 bikes stuffed in the van and 7 of us in side as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause were good timers.....and will do what it takes
> to get there when we can...
> *


i like that blue bike


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 12:56 PM~14725678
> *lets shave thier eyebrows :biggrin:
> *



i was just joking daaam shy boy you aint no shy boy your evil....hahahaha...
i would do the eyebrow but imagine what everyones parents will tell me....
me if i get my eyebrows shaved i wouldnt like it but i can go over it with make up
but you guys.....lmaf....thats harsh...!..but the make up on who ever falls asleep is still on like donky kong!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 01:02 PM~14725728
> *i was just joking daaam shy boy you aint no shy boy your evil....hahahaha...
> i would do the eyebrow but imagine what everyones parents will tell me....
> me if i get my eyebrows shaved i wouldnt like it but i can go over it with make up
> but you guys.....lmaf....thats harsh...!..but the make up on who ever falls asleep is still on like donky kong!
> *


aight then


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

i almost forgot about this one for sure these 2 fellas wornt blinking
they were nocked out cause i heard them snoring and falling from side to side..
CRISTIAN AND ANDREW


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 01:07 PM~14725776
> *aight then
> *



YOU GUYS HAVE SOME NICE THICK EYE BROWNS THAT I WOULD LOVE TO SHAVE OF BUT TOO BAD....I CANT WOULDNT BE A FAIR FIGHT...LOL!!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 01:09 PM~14725789
> *i almost forgot about this one for sure these 2 fellas wornt blinking
> they were nocked out cause i heard them snoring and falling from side to side..
> CRISTIAN AND ANDREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 11:58 AM~14725121
> *thats tight .... but dont u get one to cause u got 1st place
> *



HMMMM??? I DIDNT KNOW THAT WELL DONT KNOW...MAYBE FOR BEST OF SHOW
IM GUESSING CAUSE I KNOW THE MEXICA BIKE TOOK A RING HOME....


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 01:10 PM~14725803
> *YOU GUYS HAVE SOME NICE THICK EYE BROWNS THAT I WOULD LOVE TO SHAVE OF BUT TOO BAD....I CANT WOULDNT BE A FAIR FIGHT...LOL!!
> *


if you shave them off illput em back on wit a sharpie


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TO ALL THE MEMBERS REMEMBER WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO GO
TO A SHOW A DAY AFTER GET SOME GOOD SLEEP OR YOULL GET CAUGHT UP
LIKE THESE GUYS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 01:15 PM~14725838
> *if you shave them off illput em back on wit a sharpie
> *



DONT GIVE ME IDEAS SHY BOY..... :biggrin:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 01:17 PM~14725851
> *DONT GIVE ME IDEAS SHY BOY..... :biggrin:
> *


wy not that sounds like fun :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WELL GUYS
IS TIME FOR MY LUCH BREAK ILL BE BACK IN A BIT SOME MORE
PICS...I GOT SOOOOO MANY OF THEM.....AND HOPEFULLY BY THEN
THERE WILL BE MORE OF US ON LINE.....SHY BOY TELL YOUR BROTHER
TO KEEP IT PUSHING IN HERE WE WOULD LOVE TO HEAR MORE ABOUT HIM AS 
WELL....ID SAY IN A HOUR OR 2....YEAH I KNOW THATS A LOOONG LUCH BREAK
THATS WHEN YOUR, YOUR OWN BOSS YOU TAKE A BREAK AS LONG AS YOU WANT
BUT I DONT WANT TO ABUSE YOU KNOW....LOL! SEE YOU GUYS IN A BIT..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 10 2009, 01:19 PM~14725871
> *wy not that sounds like fun :biggrin:
> *



IT DOES I KNOW...MY HUSBAND USE TO DO THAT WITH HES HOMEBOYS
BACK IN THE DAYS....BUT THEN HE LEARNED HES LESSON WHEN 2XS IN
A ROW HE CAME WITH THE 1ST TIME HALF A EYEBROWN THE NEXT WEEK
1 WITH NO EYEBROW THEY FINISHED IT OFF...SO HE TAPPED OUT...LOL!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 01:20 PM~14725881
> *WELL GUYS
> IS TIME FOR MY LUCH BREAK ILL BE BACK IN A BIT SOME MORE
> PICS...I GOT SOOOOO MANY OF THEM.....AND HOPEFULLY BY THEN
> THERE WILL BE MORE OF US ON LINE.....SHY BOY TELL YOUR BROTHER
> TO KEEP IT PUSHING IN HERE WE WOULD LOVE TO HEAR MORE ABOUT HIM AS
> WELL....ID SAY IN A HOUR OR 2....YEAH I KNOW THATS A LOOONG LUCH BREAK
> THATS WHEN YOUR, YOUR OWN BOSS YOU TAKE A BREAK AS LONG AS YOU WANT
> BUT I DONT WANT TO ABUSE YOU KNOW....LOL! SEE YOU GUYS IN A BIT..
> *


aight wendy talk to you later


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 01:23 PM~14725903
> *IT DOES I KNOW...MY HUSBAND USE TO DO THAT WITH HES HOMEBOYS
> BACK IN THE DAYS....BUT THEN HE LEARNED HES LESSON WHEN 2XS IN
> A ROW HE CAME WITH THE 1ST TIME HALF A EYEBROWN THE NEXT WEEK
> 1 WITH NO EYEBROW THEY FINISHED IT OFF...SO HE TAPPED OUT...LOL!
> *


 a wendy how much did you say that jagster guy would charge to make me a sprocket?


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14725634
> *this is how we all got to the highland park show last year
> with 5 bikes stuffed in the van and 7 of us in side as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause were good timers.....and will do what it takes
> to get there when we can...
> *


wendy i told u . i got u guys . i got that trailer just setting .. need room 
no more taking bikes from inside the van :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 10 2009, 04:26 PM~14728161
> *wendy i told u . i got u guys . i got that trailer just setting .. need room
> no more taking bikes from inside the van  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 10 2009, 05:26 PM~14728161
> *wendy i told u . i got u guys . i got that trailer just setting .. need room
> no more taking bikes from inside the van  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




THANKS RUBEN! THIS TIME ILL TAKE YOUR OFFER, BEFORE I WOULDNT BECAUSE I DIDNT HAVE ANYWHERE TO PUT IT...BUT WE HAVE SOME SPACE HERE AT HOME
AND WELL MY MEMBERS ARE READY TO HIT THE SHOWS I JUST DIDNT HAVE THE TRANSPORTATION TO TAKE THEM...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:28 PM~14725405
> *alll wack i wont make it to after work. i get off at 3 .
> *



THAT SUCKS! BUT WORK IS WORK AND VEGAS IS JUST AROUND THE 
CORNER SO SAVE THOSE DAYS OFF FOR THEN...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:14 PM~14725277
> *is any one selling a conteintal kit i need one
> *


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i hav a conteintal kit


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF THE SHOW YESTURDAY
NATIONALS IN BAKERSFIELD..


----------



## Fleetangel

DAMN I HAD TO CATCH UP FROM 3 PAGES BACK...CONGRATS TO WENDY I SEE A BIG TROPHY...I SENT OUT PRINCESS UNIQUE TO GET A FEW TOUCHES TODAY N GET READY FOR THE 23RD!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 9 2009, 11:00 PM~14722165
> *HEY GUYS WHATS UP....WOW I SEE THAT GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUBS WERE REPRESENTING FROM RIGHT TO LEFT....IM HAPPY FOR ALL....
> GOOD PICS.WILL COMMENT ON ALL OF THEM TOMORROW....GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW AT 8PM AND ARE VERY TIRED....JUST SOME HEADS UP....ALFREDO HEAVENLY 79 TOOK 2ND PLACE.....SERAFIN SECOND CHANCE TOOK FIRST PLACE ON RADICAL HOPPER GOT A THROPHY A RING AND SOME CASH$$$$$....BONNIE QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK FIRST PLACE ON 2 WHEEL BIKE....WERE ALL VERY HAPPY CAUSE WE ALL TOOK SOMETHING...WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...NIGHT NIGHT! :tongue:
> *


CONGRATS!!!!....NOW WHOS READY FOR THE 23RD?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 09:07 PM~14730526
> *DAMN I HAD TO CATCH UP FROM 3 PAGES BACK...CONGRATS TO WENDY I SEE A BIG TROPHY...I SENT OUT PRINCESS UNIQUE TO GET A FEW TOUCHES TODAY N GET READY FOR THE 23RD!!!
> *



THANKS! WELL WE ALL ARE READY FOR THE 23RD WHAT TIME ARE YOU GUYS
GONNA COME DOWN DO YOU GUYS WANT TO MEET UP BEFORE HITTING THE 
SHOW SO WE CAN ROLL DEEP....OR WHAT ARE YOUR GUYS PLANS...?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 09:07 PM~14730526
> *DAMN I HAD TO CATCH UP FROM 3 PAGES BACK...CONGRATS TO WENDY I SEE A BIG TROPHY...I SENT OUT PRINCESS UNIQUE TO GET A FEW TOUCHES TODAY N GET READY FOR THE 23RD!!!
> *



THANKS! WELL WE ALL ARE READY FOR THE 23RD WHAT TIME ARE YOU GUYS
GONNA COME DOWN DO YOU GUYS WANT TO MEET UP BEFORE HITTING THE 
SHOW SO WE CAN ROLL DEEP....OR WHAT ARE YOUR GUYS PLANS...?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:03 PM~14731239
> *THANKS! WELL WE ALL ARE READY FOR THE 23RD WHAT TIME ARE YOU GUYS
> GONNA COME DOWN DO YOU GUYS WANT TO MEET UP BEFORE HITTING THE
> SHOW SO WE CAN ROLL DEEP....OR WHAT ARE YOUR GUYS PLANS...?
> *


WELL I HOPE I CAN HIT THE ROAD BEFORE OR 630...MAYBE MEE US AT THE PLACE CUZ WE DONT KNO ANY PLACE IN THE 818!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14730541
> *CONGRATS!!!!....NOW WHOS READY FOR THE 23RD?
> *



BEEN READY....IS THERE ANYTHING FOR THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:06 PM~14731275
> *BEEN READY....IS THERE ANYTHING FOR THIS WEEKEND???
> *


A SHOW IN THE 805 BUT I GOTTA GET SOME FRAMES READY SO NO SHOWS FOR ME RITE NOW...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 10:06 PM~14731271
> *WELL I HOPE I CAN HIT THE ROAD BEFORE OR 630...MAYBE MEE US AT THE PLACE CUZ WE DONT KNO ANY PLACE IN THE 818!
> *



RIGHT, WE CAN MEET UP @ MY HOUSE IF YOU WANT I ONLY MOVED
RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM WERE YOU GUYS CAME THE DAY WE 
BAR-B-Q.... WHO ARE YOU GUYS COMING WITH...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:10 PM~14731314
> *RIGHT, WE CAN MEET UP @ MY HOUSE IF YOU WANT I ONLY MOVED
> RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM WERE YOU GUYS CAME THE DAY WE
> BAR-B-Q.... WHO ARE YOU GUYS COMING WITH...
> *


SAME GUYS N MAYBE MY CUZIN...GOT TWO TRUCKS NOW!!!...I DONT REMEMBER WHERE U LIVE CUZ WE WENT THROUGH STREETS!!!...WHICH EXIT SHOULD WE TAKE???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 10:09 PM~14731308
> *A SHOW IN THE 805 BUT I GOTTA GET SOME FRAMES READY SO NO SHOWS FOR ME RITE NOW...
> *



YEAH SAME HERE MY BABY GIRL MIGHT GET SURGERY THIS FRIDAY SO
DEPENDING HOW THINGS COME OUT.....A SHOW IS AN ALL DAY AND I 
REALLY CANT BE GONE FOR THAT LONG....MAYBE JUST A COUPLE OF HOURS
WHILE A NURSE IS WITH HER...BUT WANTED TO SEE IF MY MEMEBERS
WANTED TO GO TO ONE... ON THERE OWN...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:13 PM~14731372
> *YEAH SAME HERE MY BABY GIRL MIGHT GET SURGERY THIS FRIDAY SO
> DEPENDING HOW THINGS COME OUT.....A SHOW IS AN ALL DAY AND I
> REALLY CANT BE GONE FOR THAT LONG....MAYBE JUST A COUPLE OF HOURS
> WHILE A NURSE IS WITH HER...BUT WANTED TO SEE IF MY MEMEBERS
> WANTED TO GO TO ONE... ON THERE OWN...
> *


OHH I SEE...TELL EM TO GET READY FOR SEPTEMBER...WE GOT A GOOD ONE IN THE 805 N I REALLY WANT U GUYS TO COME!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14731353
> *SAME GUYS N MAYBE MY CUZIN...GOT TWO TRUCKS NOW!!!...I DONT REMEMBER WHERE U LIVE CUZ WE WENT THROUGH STREETS!!!...WHICH EXIT SHOULD WE TAKE???
> *



WOW 2 TRUCKS LET ME BORROW ONE... :roflmao: ..JUST JOKIN..
THATS KOOL.....118EAST TO THE 405 SACRAMENTO GET OFF ON
SAN FERNANDO MISSION.....MAN YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT THINKIN 
STRAIGHT LET ME GET SOME RIGHT DIRECTIONS...I ALWAYS USE THIS
FREEWAY AND I CAN REMEMBER....LOL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14731475
> *WOW 2 TRUCKS LET ME BORROW ONE... :roflmao: ..JUST JOKIN..
> THATS KOOL.....118EAST TO THE 405 SACRAMENTO GET OFF ON
> SAN FERNANDO MISSION.....MAN YOU KNOW WHAT IM NOT THINKIN
> STRAIGHT LET ME GET SOME RIGHT DIRECTIONS...I ALWAYS USE THIS
> FREEWAY AND I CAN REMEMBER....LOL!
> *


AIGHT...IVE PASS THROUGHT THERE!!!...THEN ILL HIT U UP BEFORE THEN!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14731399
> *OHH I SEE...TELL EM TO GET READY FOR SEPTEMBER...WE GOT A GOOD ONE IN THE 805 N I REALLY WANT U GUYS TO COME!!
> *



SEPTEMBER WHAT? CAUSE WE HAVE ONE ON SEPTEMBER THE 20TH HERE IN THE VALLEY AS WELL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:22 PM~14731520
> *SEPTEMBER WHAT? CAUSE WE HAVE ONE ON SEPTEMBER THE 20TH HERE IN THE VALLEY AS WELL..
> *


yea we got that guy to give us a good deal on the price ask danny crown royal ...yesterday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 10 2009, 06:08 PM~14729283
> *i hav a conteintal kit
> *


thanks bro im alreaady going to buy one...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:02 PM~14731234
> *THANKS! WELL WE ALL ARE READY FOR THE 23RD WHAT TIME ARE YOU GUYS
> GONNA COME DOWN DO YOU GUYS WANT TO MEET UP BEFORE HITTING THE
> SHOW SO WE CAN ROLL DEEP....OR WHAT ARE YOUR GUYS PLANS...?
> *


what is it a picnic or car show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:10 PM~14731314
> *RIGHT, WE CAN MEET UP @ MY HOUSE IF YOU WANT I ONLY MOVED
> RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM WERE YOU GUYS CAME THE DAY WE
> BAR-B-Q.... WHO ARE YOU GUYS COMING WITH...
> *


what time u want us to be there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 08:47 AM~14734637
> *what time u want us to be there
> *


WE SHOULD HIT THE ROAD FROM HER HOUSE BEFORE 8!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 10 2009, 09:22 PM~14731520
> *SEPTEMBER WHAT? CAUSE WE HAVE ONE ON SEPTEMBER THE 20TH HERE IN THE VALLEY AS WELL..
> *


I THINK IT IS ON THE 6TH OR 16...AND ITS A SUNDAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 12:11 PM~14736330
> *WE SHOULD HIT THE ROAD FROM HER HOUSE BEFORE 8!!!
> *


alright il be there before 8 ..... wendy said she making us all breakfast......lol...jk....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 12:12 PM~14736352
> *I THINK IT IS ON THE 6TH OR 16...AND ITS A SUNDAY!
> *


 :thumbsup: ur going


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 01:41 PM~14737189
> *alright il be there before 8 ..... wendy said she making us all breakfast......lol...jk....
> *


OK JUST MAKE SURE IS NOT HUEVOS...MAYBE SOME PANCAKES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 01:42 PM~14737197
> *:thumbsup: ur going
> *


R U COMING?


----------



## Fleetangel

SOME GUY WANTS TO START A CHAPTER IN INDIANA...HE SOUNDS REALLY INTERESTED...HE GOT 2 TRIKES TWO WHEELERS N SOME STROLLERS...

ALSO MY BEST HOMIE FROM ARKAKNSAS WANTS TO START ONE...HE N HIS FRIENDS BUILT SIX BIKES IN 2 MONTHS THEY REALLY WANNA REPRESENT GOOD TIMES!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:45 AM~14734625
> *what is it a picnic or car show
> *



BOTH...A PICNIC SHOW


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:47 AM~14734637
> *what time u want us to be there
> *



2MORROW THE GUYS ARE HAVING A MEETING SO ILL ASK THEM WHAT TIME
ARE THEY PLANNING TO MEET UP....SO WE CAN GO RIGHT BEHIND THEM AND 
WE CAN ALL PRETTY MUCH SET UP NEXT TO THEM....SO ILL LET YOU GUYS
KNOW NO LATER THAN THURSDAY OR WEDNESDAY NIGHT.....IF NOT WILL 
JUST MEET UP @ 8AM...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 03:49 PM~14738428
> *2MORROW THE GUYS ARE HAVING A MEETING SO ILL ASK THEM WHAT TIME
> ARE THEY PLANNING TO MEET UP....SO WE CAN GO RIGHT BEHIND THEM AND
> WE CAN ALL PRETTY MUCH SET UP NEXT TO THEM....SO ILL LET YOU GUYS
> KNOW NO LATER THAN THURSDAY OR WEDNESDAY NIGHT.....IF NOT WILL
> JUST MEET UP @ 8AM...
> *


KOOL!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 02:41 PM~14737189
> *alright il be there before 8 ..... wendy said she making us all breakfast......lol...jk....
> *



:nicoderm: ARE YOU TALKING TO ME????
I THOUGHT YOU PM ME SAYING YOU WERE TREATING DENNY'S


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 03:52 PM~14738462
> *:nicoderm: ARE YOU TALKING TO ME????
> I THOUGHT YOU PM ME SAYING YOU WERE TREATING DENNY'S
> *


MMM DENNYS!!! :h5:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 04:26 PM~14738182
> *OK JUST MAKE SURE IS NOT HUEVOS...MAYBE SOME PANCAKES!
> *



ASTA PICKY SALIO EL MUCHACHO....DONT WORRY IT WONT
BE EGGS ITLL BE SOME BEANS AND RICE....OH NO THATS FOR LUNCH
ILL MAKE SOME OATMEAL.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 03:55 PM~14738485
> *ASTA PICKY SALIO EL MUCHACHO....DONT WORRY IT WONT
> BE EGGS ITLL BE SOME BEANS AND RICE....OH NO THATS FOR LUNCH
> ILL MAKE SOME OATMEAL.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS TOO EARLY TO BE EATING BEANS!!!...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 04:55 PM~14738484
> *MMM DENNYS!!! :h5:
> *



DOESNT THAT SOUND GOOD :yes: 
WE CAN MEET UP EARLIER IF YOU GUYS WANT GO EAT OR GRAB SOME
THING TO EAT....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 04:00 PM~14738539
> *DOESNT THAT SOUND GOOD :yes:
> WE CAN MEET UP EARLIER IF YOU GUYS WANT GO EAT OR GRAB SOME
> THING TO EAT....
> *


NAA...THAT WOULD BE TOO EARLY FOR ME I DONT EAT TILL NOON!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:43 AM~14734607
> *yea we got that guy to give us a good deal on the price ask danny crown royal ...yesterday
> *



A GOOD DEAL FOR WHAT TO ENTER THE SHOW????


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 05:00 PM~14738552
> *NAA...THAT WOULD BE TOO EARLY FOR ME I DONT EAT TILL NOON!
> *




OK THEN BEANS AND RICE IT IS.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 04:05 PM~14738598
> *OK THEN BEANS AND RICE IT IS.....
> *


OK...BU NOT THE SWEET ONES!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T  
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 05:07 PM~14738609
> *OK...BU NOT THE SWEET ONES!!!
> *


 :roflmao:
IM MEXICAN I DONT MAKE NO SWEET BEANS
IF ANYTHING THEY'LL BE SPICY THATS ALL... :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 04:24 PM~14738815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 02:41 PM~14737189
> *alright il be there before 8 ..... wendy said she making us all breakfast......lol...jk....
> *


hey you no anyone lookin for a downcrown?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 11 2009, 05:48 PM~14739691
> *hey you no anyone lookin for a downcrown?
> *


I NEED ONE...HOW MUCH?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 03:36 PM~14738299
> *SOME GUY WANTS TO START A CHAPTER IN INDIANA...HE SOUNDS REALLY INTERESTED...HE GOT 2 TRIKES TWO WHEELERS N SOME STROLLERS...
> 
> ALSO MY BEST HOMIE FROM ARKAKNSAS WANTS TO START ONE...HE  N HIS FRIENDS BUILT SIX BIKES IN 2 MONTHS THEY REALLY WANNA REPRESENT GOOD TIMES!
> *


tell them to come on here and pm me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 03:49 PM~14738428
> *2MORROW THE GUYS ARE HAVING A MEETING SO ILL ASK THEM WHAT TIME
> ARE THEY PLANNING TO MEET UP....SO WE CAN GO RIGHT BEHIND THEM AND
> WE CAN ALL PRETTY MUCH SET UP NEXT TO THEM....SO ILL LET YOU GUYS
> KNOW NO LATER THAN THURSDAY OR WEDNESDAY NIGHT.....IF NOT WILL
> JUST MEET UP @ 8AM...
> *


alright cool keep us up dated


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 03:52 PM~14738462
> *:nicoderm: ARE YOU TALKING TO ME????
> I THOUGHT YOU PM ME SAYING YOU WERE TREATING DENNY'S
> *


do they have dollar menu .... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 04:00 PM~14738539
> *DOESNT THAT SOUND GOOD :yes:
> WE CAN MEET UP EARLIER IF YOU GUYS WANT GO EAT OR GRAB SOME
> THING TO EAT....
> *


im on a diet ......


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 09:00 PM~14741173
> *I NEED ONE...HOW MUCH?
> *


$10 flat twisted


----------



## BIG ANDREW

sooo no 805 show for us???


----------



## BIG ANDREW

is anybody sellin the c02 kits things???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2009, 03:26 PM~14738187
> *R U COMING?
> *


get me some info on that show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 04:03 PM~14738567
> *A GOOD DEAL FOR WHAT TO ENTER THE SHOW????
> *


yea he said if we bring alot bikes and cars 7 dollars each... but idk if the guy was bull shitting us... i was turtle house and that guy came up to us giving us fliers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 11 2009, 08:21 PM~14741449
> *sooo no 805 show for us???
> *


lets go homie.....ill take my bike and we will take urs...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:27 PM~14741522
> *lets go homie.....ill take my bike and we will take urs...
> *


alrite im down


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 11 2009, 08:28 PM~14741539
> *alrite im down
> *


cool lets see what day its on first


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:34 PM~14741611
> *cool lets see what day its on first
> *


ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 11 2009, 09:22 PM~14741467
> *is anybody sellin the c02 kits things???
> *



WHAT????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 12 2009, 12:02 PM~14747376
> *WHAT????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:20 PM~14741426
> *im on a diet ......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: ARE YOU SERIOUS????
OH YOUR GETTING READY FOR VEGAS....I SEE...MMMM


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:19 PM~14741400
> *do they have dollar menu .... :biggrin:
> *



NO BUT THEY TAKE FOODSTAMPS.... :rofl:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:18 PM~14741388
> *alright cool keep us up dated
> *



OK NOW ON THE SERIOUS SIDE...YEAH ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW
MY HUSBAND SAYS THAT THERE MEETING UP @ 7AM IN PETER PIPERS
WELL THE SAME PLACE WERE YOU MET UP WITH THEM WHEN YOU TOOK
ALEX AND FIDELL WITH YOU...NEAR TARGET...BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW
2NIGHT OR 2MORROW MORNING 2 B EXACT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 12 2009, 12:26 PM~14747042
> *TTT
> *



:wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 11 2009, 09:21 PM~14741449
> *sooo no 805 show for us???
> *



:twak: YES THERE DIFFERENT DATES....ECCEPT FOR THE ONE ON THE
29 OF AUGUST....THERES ONE THAT DAY IN THE 805 AND BUT WERE 
GOING TO THE ONE IN PACOIMA...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 12 2009, 12:25 PM~14747038
> *TTT
> *



:wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 11 2009, 08:21 PM~14741443
> *$10 flat twisted
> *


ILL TAKE IT...I NEED IT FOR ONE OF MY GUYS!


----------



## Fleetangel

KOOL...MEXICO WON TODAY!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 08:25 PM~14741495
> *yea he said if we bring alot bikes and cars 7 dollars each... but idk if the guy was bull shitting us... i was turtle house and that guy came up to us giving us fliers
> *


TELL HIM WERE TAKIN 4 BIKES FROM US!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 12 2009, 12:13 PM~14747438
> *:twak: YES THERE DIFFERENT DATES....ECCEPT FOR THE ONE ON THE
> 29 OF AUGUST....THERES ONE THAT DAY IN THE 805 AND BUT WERE
> GOING TO THE ONE IN PACOIMA...
> *


SO THE SHOW IS ON THE 6TH OF SEPTEMBER!!!...ILL GET U GUYS MORE INFO ON THAT IS IN OXNARD...15 MINUTES FROM WHERE I LI9VE!


----------



## ESELILREBEL

*T.T.T. FOR THE G.T. BIKE CLUB*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Aug 12 2009, 03:20 PM~14749260
> *T.T.T. FOR THE G.T. BIKE CLUB
> *


WHERE THE 702 BIKES AT???


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 12 2009, 04:08 PM~14749187
> *ILL TAKE IT...I NEED IT FOR ONE OF MY GUYS!
> *


aight wen do you wanna meet to get it?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 12 2009, 01:02 PM~14747376
> *WHAT????
> *


like some bikes have a tank...like airbags or something like that


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> :twak: YES THERE DIFFERENT DATES....ECCEPT FOR THE ONE ON THE
> 29 OF AUGUST....THERES ONE THAT DAY IN THE 805 AND BUT WERE
> GOING TO THE ONE IN PACOIMA...
> okkkk geezzz


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 12 2009, 12:04 PM~14747387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm: ARE YOU SERIOUS????
> OH YOUR GETTING READY FOR VEGAS....I SEE...MMMM
> *


I GOT TO LOOK GOOD WHEN I GO TO VEGAS AND IM SERIOUS IM GAINING MY WEIGHT BACK AGAIN LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 12 2009, 12:05 PM~14747401
> *NO BUT THEY TAKE FOODSTAMPS.... :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: 

NOW WHY WE GOING TO WASTE FOODSTAMPS FOR.... WE JUST WALK IN AND EAT AND WE ALL JUST ACT LIKE WE GOING TO THE REST ROOM AND WALK OUT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 12 2009, 12:09 PM~14747415
> *OK NOW ON THE SERIOUS SIDE...YEAH ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW
> MY HUSBAND SAYS THAT THERE MEETING UP @ 7AM IN PETER PIPERS
> WELL THE SAME PLACE WERE YOU MET UP WITH THEM WHEN YOU TOOK
> ALEX AND FIDELL WITH YOU...NEAR TARGET...BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW
> 2NIGHT OR 2MORROW MORNING 2 B EXACT
> *


WHATS THE EXIT TO PETER PIPERS AGAIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 12 2009, 06:34 PM~14750827
> *like some bikes have a tank...like airbags or something like that
> *


BONE COLLECTOR HAS IT.. I THINK HE WANTS 350.00 FOR EVERY THING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 12 2009, 03:12 PM~14749210
> *TELL HIM WERE TAKIN 4 BIKES FROM US!
> *


WELL LETS SEE WHATS UP WHEN WE GET THERE... THAT DAY ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 12 2009, 03:13 PM~14749219
> *SO  THE SHOW IS ON THE 6TH OF SEPTEMBER!!!...ILL GET U GUYS MORE INFO ON THAT IS IN OXNARD...15 MINUTES FROM WHERE I LI9VE!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 12 2009, 03:22 PM~14749279
> *WHERE THE 702 BIKES AT???
> *


X2


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 12 2009, 09:59 PM~14752399
> *BONE COLLECTOR HAS IT.. I THINK HE WANTS 350.00 FOR EVERY THING
> *


thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 12 2009, 09:34 PM~14752836
> *thanks
> *


COOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED FORKS FOR SALE IN A GOOD CONDITION NOT BENT... I DONT CAREIF THEY ARE RUSTED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED FORKS FOR SALE IN A GOOD CONDITION NOT BENT... I DONT CAREIF THEY ARE RUSTED


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 12 2009, 04:09 PM~14749442
> *aight wen do you wanna meet to get it?
> *


TAKE IT ON THE 23RD...ILL BUY IT THERE!


----------



## Fleetangel

TO THE TOP!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 13 2009, 02:51 PM~14759483
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED FORKS FOR SALE IN A GOOD CONDITION NOT BENT... I DONT CAREIF THEY ARE RUSTED
> *


i do brand new


----------



## BIG ANDREW




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 13 2009, 05:46 PM~14762049
> *i do brand new
> *


PM ME A PRICE WHAT ELSE DO U HAVE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 12 2009, 09:56 PM~14752363
> *:roflmao:
> 
> NOW WHY WE GOING TO WASTE FOODSTAMPS FOR.... WE JUST WALK IN AND EAT AND WE ALL JUST ACT LIKE WE GOING TO THE REST ROOM AND WALK OUT ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 12 2009, 09:58 PM~14752387
> *WHATS THE EXIT TO PETER PIPERS AGAIN
> *



OSBORNE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2009, 09:18 PM~14741388
> *alright cool keep us up dated
> *



YEAH WELL THE GUYS ARE PLANNING TO MEET UP @ 7AM IN PETER PIPERS
I KNOW IS A LITTLE EARLY BUT IF YOU GUYS WANT WE CAN JUST MEET UP
AT THE SHOW...OR WHAT EVER YOU GUYS LIKE OFCOURSE JUST LET ME KNOW
IM UP FOR ANYTHING...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2009, 10:22 PM~14731508
> *AIGHT...IVE PASS THROUGHT THERE!!!...THEN ILL HIT U UP BEFORE THEN!
> *



118 EAST TO THE 405 SACRAMENTO EXIT RINALDI....ON THE EXIT YOUR GONNA TURN LEFT AND THEN A REAL QUICK RIGHT HITTING RINALDI GO STRAIGHT DOWN PASSING LAUREL CAYON AFTER THE GAS STATION 76...A STREET AFTER THE CHURCH YOULL SEE KEWEN TURN RIGHT....THEN YOULL SEE MY CASA ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE...YOU CAN ALWAYS CALL ME...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> :twak: YES THERE DIFFERENT DATES....ECCEPT FOR THE ONE ON THE
> 29 OF AUGUST....THERES ONE THAT DAY IN THE 805 AND BUT WERE
> GOING TO THE ONE IN PACOIMA...
> okkkk geezzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14763586
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## BIG ANDREW

i think my bike is sold!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 13 2009, 09:43 PM~14764170
> *i think my bike is sold!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



OH HELL NO! I JUST SEND THE REGISTRATION YESTURDAY :uh: 
BUT IF YOU DID CONGRTATULATIONS BUT NOW YOU GOT TO
HURRY UP AND MAKE THE OTHER ONE FOR THE VEGAS SHOW... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

SORRYY i know ....thanks im trying....once i get the money ima start buyiny all the parts.. i hope that wont take long


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 13 2009, 09:52 PM~14764310
> *SORRYY  i know ....thanks im trying....once i get the money ima start buyiny all the parts.. i hope that wont take long
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 13 2009, 07:55 PM~14763426
> *OSBORNE
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 13 2009, 07:57 PM~14763460
> *YEAH WELL THE GUYS ARE PLANNING TO MEET UP @ 7AM IN PETER PIPERS
> I KNOW IS A LITTLE EARLY BUT IF YOU GUYS WANT WE CAN JUST MEET UP
> AT THE SHOW...OR WHAT EVER YOU GUYS LIKE OFCOURSE JUST LET ME KNOW
> IM UP FOR ANYTHING...
> *


ILL MEET U THERE AT PETER PIPERS DONT FOR GET THE CONTNTIL KIT PLEASE THANK U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 13 2009, 05:46 PM~14762049
> *i do brand new
> *


ILL TAKE THEM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 13 2009, 07:57 PM~14763460
> *YEAH WELL THE GUYS ARE PLANNING TO MEET UP @ 7AM IN PETER PIPERS
> I KNOW IS A LITTLE EARLY BUT IF YOU GUYS WANT WE CAN JUST MEET UP
> AT THE SHOW...OR WHAT EVER YOU GUYS LIKE OFCOURSE JUST LET ME KNOW
> IM UP FOR ANYTHING...
> *


THANX THIS WILL HELP ME A LOT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 14 2009, 12:09 PM~14769860
> *TTT
> *


X1000


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY EXTRA FLAT TWISTED PARTS. THEY WANT TO SELL. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS HAVE*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY EXTRA FLAT TWISTED PARTS. THEY WANT TO SELL. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS HAVE *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 14 2009, 01:49 PM~14770753
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY EXTRA FLAT TWISTED PARTS. THEY WANT TO SELL. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS HAVE
> *


HIT UP THE POORBOYS...HE SELLS PARTS N SHIPS FAST!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2009, 02:35 PM~14771227
> *HIT UP THE POORBOYS...HE SELLS PARTS N SHIPS FAST!
> *


WHERE CAN I FIND HIM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY FIDEL .. WHATS UP BRO.. ALWAYS SEE U ON HERE BUT NEVER WRITE NOTHING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 14 2009, 02:52 PM~14771392
> *WHERE CAN I FIND HIM
> *


HE WAS TALKIN TO U ON THIS THREAD...HE MIGHT BE LIKE 2 OR 3 PAGES BACK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT AGAIN .....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHECK OUT MY PART I JUST GOT TODAY FOR MY BIKE .STILL GOT MORE PARTS IN THE MAKING I SHOULD BE GETTN MY RIMS NEXT WEEK 












GT EDITION WILL BE COMING OUT LOOKING BAD ASS FOR THE CLUB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHECK OUT MY PART I JUST GOT TODAY FOR MY BIKE .STILL GOT MORE PARTS IN THE MAKING I SHOULD BE GETTN MY RIMS NEXT WEEK 












GT EDITION WILL BE COMING OUT LOOKING BAD ASS FOR THE CLUB


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 14 2009, 06:30 PM~14773124
> *CHECK OUT MY PART I JUST GOT TODAY FOR MY BIKE .STILL GOT MORE PARTS IN THE MAKING I SHOULD BE GETTN MY RIMS NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT EDITION WILL BE COMING OUT LOOKING BAD ASS FOR THE CLUB
> *


THAT LOOKS SICK!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

anybody have 144 spoke fan rims???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: WHATS UP FELLAS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 14 2009, 07:31 PM~14773127
> *CHECK OUT MY PART I JUST GOT TODAY FOR MY BIKE .STILL GOT MORE PARTS IN THE MAKING I SHOULD BE GETTN MY RIMS NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT EDITION WILL BE COMING OUT LOOKING BAD ASS FOR THE CLUB
> *



 LOOKS CLEAN....I PICKED UP MY PARTS ASWELL YESTURDAY AND TAKING
THEM TO THE ENGRAVER 2MORROW


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2009, 02:07 PM~14770396
> *X1000
> *



X10000000000000000000000 
I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT 
BUT I AGREE...DONT REALLY UNDERSTAND YOUR GUYS
CODES...BUT TTT I GUESS... :roflmao: J/K


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 14 2009, 09:54 PM~14774769
> *X10000000000000000000000
> I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT
> BUT I AGREE...DONT REALLY UNDERSTAND YOUR GUYS
> CODES...BUT TTT I GUESS... :roflmao: J/K
> *


IT MEANS TIMES 1000


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2009, 10:55 PM~14774781
> *IT MEANS TIMES 1000
> *



 STILL DONT GET IT...YOUR TALKING CODE AGAIN...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 12:22 AM~14775011
> * STILL DONT GET IT...YOUR TALKING CODE AGAIN...
> *


x2 means you agree. like saying "me too"

x1000_______ means you agree ____ many times


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 14 2009, 11:44 PM~14775230
> *x2 means you agree.  like saying "me too"
> 
> x1000_______  means you agree ____ many times
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS I WAS JUST JOKING......WITH THIS KID IM
BORED I JUST WANTED TO LMAO!!!!

ITS LIKE TTT X2 BUT HE AGREES X10000
I GOT YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2009, 10:33 PM~14774564
> *THAT LOOKS SICK!!!
> *



I DIDNT KNOW THAT SPROCKETS CAN GET SICK OR CATCH 
A FLUE...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

wendy the person who is doing my murals is charging me 500 just to do the murals


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 15 2009, 12:29 AM~14775535
> *wendy the person who is doing my murals is charging me 500 just to do the murals
> *



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!! THATS A WHOLE LOT WHO IS THIS PERSON...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

my dads friend.. he gets downn he does waayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better shit then all the bike on layitlow..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2009, 09:33 PM~14774564
> *THAT LOOKS SICK!!!
> *


thanks homie just cant wait to my rims come in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 14 2009, 10:55 PM~14775330
> *I DIDNT KNOW THAT SPROCKETS CAN GET SICK OR CATCH
> A FLUE...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 14 2009, 11:29 PM~14775535
> *wendy the person who is doing my murals is charging me 500 just to do the murals
> *


who the guy thats doing ur bike


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP A! :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 14 2009, 09:36 PM~14774612
> *anybody have 144 spoke fan rims???
> *


isnt that to many smoke to be a fan rim


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 14 2009, 09:52 PM~14774757
> * LOOKS CLEAN....I PICKED UP MY PARTS ASWELL YESTURDAY AND TAKING
> THEM TO THE ENGRAVER 2MORROW
> *


waitn on my rims to i should be gettn them next week


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 15 2009, 12:34 AM~14775564
> *my dads friend.. he gets downn he does waayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better shit then all the bike on layitlow..
> *



THATS STILL ALOT...AND HES YOUR DADS FRIEND? IMAGINE WHAT HE WOULD CHARGE IF WERE NOT HES FRIENDS.... :uh:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:55 AM~14775703
> *isnt that to many smoke to be a fan rim
> *



NO THERE ARE 144 SPOKES FAN RIMS THEY LOOK BAD ASS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:55 AM~14775703
> *isnt that to many smoke to be a fan rim
> *



OR DID YOU MEAN SMOKE LIKE :420: OR SPOKES EITHER WAY I REPLYED IT ALREADY....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 14 2009, 11:58 PM~14775723
> *NO THERE ARE 144 SPOKES FAN RIMS THEY LOOK BAD ASS...
> *


ALRIGHT I SEEN THEM BEFORE. HEY WENDY U THINK U COULD STILL HOLD THE CONTETIAL KIT FOR ME PLEASE BECAUSE I JUST SPEND ALL MY MONEY ON THE RIMS HE WAS GIVING ME A GOOD DEAL....  ... IF NOT ITS COOL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:56 AM~14775714
> *waitn on my rims to i should be gettn them next week
> *



WOW! CANT WAIT FOR THE GT EDITION TO COME OUT ALREADY...THE SPROCKET CAME OUT CLEEEEEEEEAN! JAGSTER "JOEL" IS THE MAN


----------



## BIG ANDREW

he gets down trust youll see :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 15 2009, 01:03 AM~14775762
> *he gets down trust youll see :biggrin:
> *



AHHHHHHHH HOW MUCH PROFIT ARE YOU GOING TO GET OUT OF US???
TO GO WITH HIM....LOL! NO IM COMPLETELY PLAYING WITH ALL YOU GUYS
I HAD A VERY TUFF DAY TODAY WITH MY DAUGHTERS SURGERY CRYED AND WAS SAD FOR A WHILE, PRAYED SO MUCH, YOU NAME IT...ITS BEEN A VERY EXHAUSTED DAY FOR ME...SHES GOOD NOW JUST PAIN...SO IM  HAPPY AND NEEDED TO LMAO....THATS KOOL IF HE GETS DOWN AND ITS WORTH THE MONEY WHY NOT....SHOW ME PICS....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 15 2009, 12:03 AM~14775762
> *he gets down trust youll see :biggrin:
> *


WHO IS HE ...... WHAT CARS HAVE HE DONE OR BIKES... THAT ARE WAY BETTER THEN THE BIKES ON LAYITLOW ... :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 12:07 AM~14775792
> *AHHHHHHHH HOW MUCH PROFIT ARE YOU GOING TO GET OUT OF US???
> TO GO WITH HIM....LOL! NO IM COMPLETELY PLAYING WITH ALL YOU GUYS
> I HAD A VERY TUFF DAY TODAY WITH MY DAUGHTERS SURGERY CRYED AND WAS SAD FOR A WHILE, PRAYED SO MUCH, YOU NAME IT...ITS BEEN A VERY EXHAUSTED DAY FOR ME...SHES GOOD NOW JUST PAIN...SO IM   HAPPY AND NEEDED TO LMAO....THATS KOOL IF HE GETS DOWN AND ITS WORTH THE MONEY WHY NOT....SHOW ME PICS....
> *


AWWWW THATS GOOD SHE OKAY NOW..... U GUYS NEED TO BUILD HER A BIKE ... THE PERFECT THEME FOR IT SHOULD BE WOODY ....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 01:09 AM~14775801
> *WHO IS HE ...... WHAT CARS HAVE HE DONE OR BIKES... THAT ARE WAY BETTER THEN THE BIKES ON LAYITLOW ... :0
> *



I KNOW HUH??? I FORGOT TO ASK THE SAME QUESTIONS THANKS PAUL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 12:11 AM~14775810
> *I KNOW HUH??? I FORGOT TO ASK THE SAME QUESTIONS THANKS PAUL..
> *


IM COURIOUS TO KNOW ....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 01:11 AM~14775808
> *AWWWW THATS GOOD SHE OKAY NOW..... U GUYS NEED TO BUILD HER A BIKE ... THE PERFECT THEME FOR IT SHOULD BE WOODY ....
> *



SHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! WHERE WORKING ON IT.....WEVE BEEN PLANNING IT FOR 3 YEARS ALREADY...JAGSTER IS ON CALL FOR IT AS WELL....AND YEAH ITS WHAT SHE ALWAYS PLAYS WITH...THE THEME...  WOODY WOOD PECKER IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN....ON THE DOWN LOW....SHES MUCH MUCH BETTER THANKS.....JUST FUSSY AND GROUCHY CAUSE OF THE PAIN....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 01:09 AM~14775801
> *WHO IS HE ...... WHAT CARS HAVE HE DONE OR BIKES... THAT ARE WAY BETTER THEN THE BIKES ON LAYITLOW ... :0
> *


trukni magazine..o6 sierra his name matt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 15 2009, 01:18 AM~14775841
> *trukni magazine..o6 sierra his name matt
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 OOOOOH! DONT KNOW WHO HE IS BUT JUST BY THE NAME
IT SOUNDS GOOD ALREADY.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 15 2009, 12:18 AM~14775841
> *trukni magazine..o6 sierra his name matt
> *


NEVER HERD OF HIM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 12:01 AM~14775750
> *WOW! CANT WAIT FOR THE GT EDITION TO COME OUT ALREADY...THE SPROCKET CAME OUT CLEEEEEEEEAN! JAGSTER "JOEL" IS THE MAN
> *


ME TO I CANT WAIT IM THINKIN GOING RADICAL... LOOKN AT THIS PART GOT ME MORE MOTIVATED


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 01:28 AM~14775883
> *ME TO I CANT WAIT IM THINKIN GOING RADICAL... LOOKN AT THIS PART GOT ME MORE MOTIVATED
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 12 2009, 12:14 PM~14747442
> *:wave:
> *



QUE PASA MUCHACHA


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 15 2009, 01:36 AM~14775929
> *QUE PASA MUCHACHA
> *



JUST HERE WANNA GO TO SLEEP BUT DAAAM
THIS IS SOOO ADICTING....I CAN HEAR MY HUSBAND SNORING
POOR GUY NOW I UNDERSTAND HIM WHEN HE USE TO BE UP LATE
ON LAY IT LOW....BUT IT TAKES MY MIND OF ALOT OF THINGS AND
EVERYONE MAKES ME LAUGH...BETTER THAN THE NOVELAS... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 12:41 AM~14775950
> *JUST HERE WANNA GO TO SLEEP BUT DAAAM
> THIS IS SOOO ADICTING....I CAN HEAR MY HUSBAND SNORING
> POOR GUY NOW I UNDERSTAND HIM WHEN HE USE TO BE UP LATE
> ON LAY IT LOW....BUT IT TAKES MY MIND OF ALOT OF THINGS AND
> EVERYONE MAKES ME LAUGH...BETTER THAN THE NOVELAS... :biggrin:
> *



THIS IS MY 1ST HOME :biggrin: AND IT KEEPS US GOING JUST BE CAREFULL 2 MANY INSTIGATORS :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHERES EVERYONE @  
:dunno: :tongue:  ALRIGHT GUYS I GUESS 
ITS TIME TO SAY GOOD NIGHT...THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS!
AND FOR THE CONCERNS ON MY DAUGHTER....FLEET ANGEL THANKS
FOR YOUR COMMENT AND PRAYER FOR MY DAUGHTER...I REALLY
APRECIATE THAT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 15 2009, 01:45 AM~14775961
> *THIS IS MY 1ST HOME  :biggrin: AND IT KEEPS US GOING JUST BE CAREFULL 2 MANY INSTIGATORS :biggrin:
> *



OH YEAH I NOTICED THAT!!!
THATS WHY I WISH I COULD SAY WHATS ON MY MIND BUT
I RATHER BITE MY TONGUE THEN FOR IT TO LATER BITE ME ON THE
ASS...THANKS GOOD LOOKING OUT....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 12:51 AM~14775974
> *OH YEAH I NOTICED THAT!!!
> THATS WHY I WISH I COULD SAY WHATS ON MY MIND BUT
> I RATHER BITE MY TONGUE THEN FOR IT TO LATER BITE ME ON THE
> ASS...THANKS GOOD LOOKING OUT....
> *


YOU KNOW WUS SUP  AND IM GLAD IT WENT WELL WITH YOUR LIL ONE WILL HAVE THE FAMILY PRAY FOR ALL OF YOU


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I WELL APPRICIATE IT
THANKS I KNOW THERE PRAYERS HAD
ALOT OF INFLUENCE IN MY DAUGHTERS WELL BEING...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT TO GO GET MURALS WITH FONZY. BUT LETS SEE HOW MUCH ILL HAVE AT THE END WHEN IM READY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP TO ALL THE SOLO BIKES AND PEOPLE WHO WANT TO JOIN THE BIG GT ... HIT ME UP .. ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 10:42 AM~14777119
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE SOLO BIKES AND PEOPLE WHO WANT TO JOIN THE BIG GT ...  HIT ME UP ..  ...
> *


PM SENT CALL ME ASAP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 15 2009, 09:59 AM~14777193
> *PM SENT CALL ME ASAP
> *


PM SENT HOMIE ..... HEY U GOT PICTURES OF UR BIKES... AND I ALSO SHOT UR NUMBER TO ONE OF THE BOSS MAN ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NOW GOODAFTER NOON GOODTIMERS 
:roflmao:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

TTT


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:28 PM~14777044
> *I WANT TO GO GET MURALS WITH FONZY. BUT LETS SEE HOW MUCH ILL HAVE AT THE END WHEN IM READY
> *



LMK WHAT FONZY SAYS, LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM HE DIDN'T WANT TO DO BIKE ANYMORE :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 15 2009, 01:24 PM~14778262
> *LMK WHAT FONZY SAYS, LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM HE DIDN'T WANT TO DO BIKE ANYMORE  :angry:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 09:42 AM~14777119
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE SOLO BIKES AND PEOPLE WHO WANT TO JOIN THE BIG GT ...  HIT ME UP ..  ...
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT GOODTIMERS...WERE GETTIN TWO TRIKES IN THE FAMILY...NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE OUT VERY SOON!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT FOR THE 818~!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 15 2009, 02:24 PM~14778262
> *LMK WHAT FONZY SAYS, LAST TIME I TALKED TO HIM HE DIDN'T WANT TO DO BIKE ANYMORE  :angry:
> *



YEAH THATS THE SAME THING HE TOLD MY HUSBAND WHEN WE CALLED HIM TO DO OUR DAUGHTERS BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 08:01 PM~14780507
> *YEAH THATS THE SAME THING HE TOLD MY HUSBAND WHEN WE CALLED HIM TO DO OUR DAUGHTERS BIKE
> *


I WAS THINKIN BOUT GOING WITH HIM TOO!!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 13 2009, 04:08 PM~14760582
> *TAKE IT ON THE 23RD...ILL BUY IT THERE!
> *



aight then


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 15 2009, 08:53 PM~14780928
> *aight then
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 15 2009, 07:37 PM~14780363
> *TTT GOODTIMERS...WERE GETTIN TWO TRIKES IN THE FAMILY...NOT DONE YET BUT WILL BE OUT VERY SOON!
> *


pics .....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2009, 08:01 PM~14780507
> *YEAH THATS THE SAME THING HE TOLD MY HUSBAND WHEN WE CALLED HIM TO DO OUR DAUGHTERS BIKE
> *


ill see whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 15 2009, 11:19 PM~14782005
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 16 2009, 04:11 PM~14785366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 16 2009, 04:11 PM~14785366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID U GUYS GO TO THE SWAT MEET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 16 2009, 11:16 AM~14784066
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## fidel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 16 2009, 05:11 PM~14785366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bike is sick!!


GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 16 2009, 03:23 PM~14785434
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


Chillin homie :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP GUYS ANY PICTURES OR SHOW THIS FROM THIS LAST WEEKEND???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14780371
> *TTT FOR THE 818~!
> *



GRACIAS, GRACIAS SAME-0 SAME-0 FOR THE 805 AND
ALL CHAPTERS WORLD WIDE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:56 AM~14775714
> *waitn on my rims to i should be gettn them next week
> *



ARE YOUR RIMS CUSTOM DONE OR THERE THE REGULAR ONES???
DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS HOW THERE GONNA LOOK LIKE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 11:41 PM~14781759
> *
> *



IS YOUR BIKE PAINTED ALREADY OR ARE YOU GETTING PAINTED??
WHAT ARE YOU TAKING FOR THE WOODLEY PARK SHOW???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Aug 12 2009, 04:20 PM~14749260
> *T.T.T. FOR THE G.T. BIKE CLUB
> *



TO
THE  
TOP


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by fidel_@Aug 16 2009, 10:13 PM~14788251
> *this bike is sick!!
> GOODTIMES TTT
> *



:twak: BIKES DONT GET SICK....JUST CAUSE ITS BLUE IT DOESNT MEAN IT GOTS THE FLUE TURTLE PAINTED THAT COLOR.... :twak: SO THAT MEANS THAT 
BONNIES BIKE HAVES A RASH WITH THE FLUE CAUSE ITS PINK AND BLUE... :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST JOKING OFCOURSE BUT SOME POST UP SOME JOKES OR SOMETHING...NEED TO LAUGH....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHO GOTS THE BEST JOKES????
THEY WILL BE A 1ST, 2ND, AND 3d PLACE AND A CUSTOM TROPHIE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING FELLAS :tongue: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAM BAM!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 15 2009, 10:38 PM~14781734
> *pics .....
> *


NOT YET...GOTTA WAIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

show this weekened???


----------



## BIG ANDREW

show this weekened in the valley??


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 08:19 AM~14790680
> *:twak: BIKES DONT GET SICK....JUST CAUSE ITS BLUE IT DOESNT MEAN IT GOTS THE FLUE TURTLE PAINTED THAT COLOR.... :twak: SO THAT MEANS THAT
> BONNIES BIKE HAVES A RASH WITH THE FLUE CAUSE ITS PINK AND BLUE... :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST JOKING OFCOURSE BUT SOME POST UP SOME JOKES OR SOMETHING...NEED TO LAUGH....
> *


does that mean my bike got scared and turned pale?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 07:11 AM~14790627
> *ARE YOUR RIMS CUSTOM DONE OR THERE THE REGULAR ONES???
> DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS HOW THERE GONNA LOOK LIKE...
> *


ill post them up when i get them..... i havent got the pics...yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 07:12 AM~14790634
> *IS YOUR BIKE PAINTED ALREADY OR ARE YOU GETTING PAINTED??
> WHAT ARE YOU TAKING FOR THE WOODLEY PARK SHOW???
> *


nope turtle still has it......

and me my brother bike and my sis bike.....


but i dont think im going to go... my air bags are mess up.... and i cant move it layn on the floor thank god it happen in my drive or ill be fuck somewhere else


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 01:01 PM~14793215
> *ill post them up when i get them..... i havent got the pics...yet
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 01:04 PM~14793235
> *nope turtle still has it......
> 
> and me my brother bike and my sis bike.....
> but i dont think im going to go... my air bags are mess up.... and i cant move it layn on the floor thank god it happen in my drive or ill be fuck somewhere else
> *



 OH THAT SUCKS SO YOUR NOT MAKING IT THEN FOR THE 23RD??
THAT SUCKS....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 17 2009, 10:51 AM~14791941
> *show this weekened???
> *



YES THE ONE IN WOODLEY PARK SO ARE YOU GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT
OR NO??? DID YOU SELL YOUR BIKE YET???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2009, 10:24 AM~14791739
> *WUZ UP FAM BAM!!
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 17 2009, 11:17 AM~14792202
> *does that mean my bike got scared and turned pale?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LMAO! THAT WAS A GOOD ONE I GOVT TO GIVE IT TO YOU I DIDNT THINK OF IT
DAM SO WHAT WRONG WITH FIDEL'S BIKE ITS RED ANY ONE CAN TELL ME....OR IS IT JUST THAT TIME OF THE MONTH....VISIT.... :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 02:23 PM~14793929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LMAO! THAT WAS A GOOD ONE I GOVT TO GIVE IT TO YOU I DIDNT THINK OF IT
> DAM SO WHAT WRONG WITH FIDEL'S BIKE ITS RED ANY ONE CAN TELL ME....OR IS IT JUST THAT TIME OF THE MONTH....VISIT.... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :rofl:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 16 2009, 12:19 AM~14782005
> *TTT
> *



T
T :biggrin: 
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 17 2009, 10:52 AM~14791950
> *show this weekened in the valley??
> *



THE WOODLEY SHOW! IS THIS WEEKEND ON SUNDAY ALREADY...MAJESTICS PICNIC SHOW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 01:14 PM~14793853
> * OH THAT SUCKS SO YOUR NOT MAKING IT THEN FOR THE 23RD??
> THAT SUCKS....
> *


im going to try im going to ask my dad to take me or let me use the truck....but likly askn him to use the truck is a no....lol...but doesnt hurt to ask


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 03:13 PM~14794405
> *im going to try im going to ask my dad to take me or let me use the truck....but likly askn him to use the truck is a no....lol...but doesnt hurt to ask
> *



YEAH YOUR RIGH...I DONT EVEN KNOW MY SELF HOW M I TAKIN EVERYONE....IM GETTING A SMALL TRAILOR FOR THE BIKES BUT NEEDS TAGS AND THE SHOW IS ALREADY THIS WEEKEND IT CAME SOOO FAST....... :uh:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

PUS ,PUSH WENDY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 02:13 PM~14794405
> *im going to try im going to ask my dad to take me or let me use the truck....but likly askn him to use the truck is a no....lol...but doesnt hurt to ask
> *


HE GOTS TO GO SO TELL HIM OR CHOP.. CHOP LILGT HE GOTS TO SEE HOW WE THE GTBOYS AREDOING IT.. BIG RUBE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 17 2009, 02:22 PM~14794495
> *PUS ,PUSH  WENDY :biggrin:
> *


what it dew...nukka .... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 17 2009, 03:22 PM~14794495
> *PUS ,PUSH  WENDY :biggrin:
> *


  HEY THERE!!! I KNOW I WANT TO I JUST PUT EVERYTHING ON HOLD AGAIN
CAUSE MY DAUGHTERS SURGERY IT WAS LAST FRIDAY BUT ALL LAST WEEK PURE DOCTOR TO CHILDRENS HOSPITAL GETTING HER READY FOR IT CHECKING UP ON HER....AND WELL SHE WAS STILL IN PAIN THIS WEEKEND AND THE OTHER ONE IS SICK WITH FEVER...I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE DOCTORS AGAIN  BEEN SO TIRED....WHEN CAN I PIC IT UP....?


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 02:24 PM~14794511
> *what it dew...nukka .... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP LIL GT... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 17 2009, 03:23 PM~14794510
> *HE GOTS TO GO SO TELL HIM OR CHOP.. CHOP  LILGT  HE GOTS TO SEE HOW WE THE GTBOYS AREDOING IT.. BIG RUBE..
> *



YEAH HOPEFULLY HE CAN MAKE IT...PAUL AND ANNA SHOULD COME ALONG TOO AND JOIN US....AND BRING PAUL JR...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 17 2009, 02:23 PM~14794510
> *HE GOTS TO GO SO TELL HIM OR CHOP.. CHOP  LILGT  HE GOTS TO SEE HOW WE THE GTBOYS AREDOING IT.. BIG RUBE..
> *


fuck it im still going to be there.... ill take the bus with my bikes.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 17 2009, 02:30 PM~14794577
> *WHATS UP LIL GT... :biggrin:
> *


chilln tryn to get my bike out fast.... have the lil gt in ur club brind there bikes on the 23rd.... we want to look strong to for the bike club homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 02:31 PM~14794584
> *YEAH HOPEFULLY HE CAN MAKE IT...PAUL AND ANNA SHOULD COME ALONG TOO AND JOIN US....AND BRING PAUL JR...
> *


if they dont im takn the bus my friend know how to get down there on the bus .... ill put plaq on the bus to....lol....


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 02:30 PM~14794574
> * HEY THERE!!! I KNOW I WANT TO I JUST PUT EVERYTHING ON HOLD AGAIN
> CAUSE MY DAUGHTERS SURGERY IT WAS LAST FRIDAY BUT ALL LAST WEEK PURE DOCTOR TO CHILDRENS HOSPITAL GETTING HER READY FOR IT CHECKING UP ON HER....AND WELL SHE WAS STILL IN PAIN THIS WEEKEND AND THE OTHER ONE IS SICK WITH FEVER...I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE DOCTORS AGAIN   BEEN SO TIRED....WHEN CAN I PIC IT UP....?
> *


LOOK MAMAS GIVE THE LIL ONE UN BANO DE ALCOHL .. AND TAKE FIVE
ITS HARD FOR U . BUT GOD IS ON UR SIDE.. JUST NEED TROBLE AND HIS TO BIG NUGGAS TO COME THRU AND HELP ME MOVE A BIG ASS TRUCK .. SORRY FOR WHAT U TOO ARE GOING THRU BUT WE GOT U .... THE TROBLE FAMILY...
TELL THAT FOOL TROBLE TO HELP U.. I AM GOING TO CHOCK HIM... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fidel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 02:23 PM~14793929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LMAO! THAT WAS A GOOD ONE I GOVT TO GIVE IT TO YOU I DIDNT THINK OF IT
> DAM SO WHAT WRONG WITH FIDEL'S BIKE ITS RED ANY ONE CAN TELL ME....OR IS IT JUST THAT TIME OF THE MONTH....VISIT.... :roflmao:
> *


hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 02:23 PM~14793929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LMAO! THAT WAS A GOOD ONE I GOVT TO GIVE IT TO YOU I DIDNT THINK OF IT
> DAM SO WHAT WRONG WITH FIDEL'S BIKE ITS RED ANY ONE CAN TELL ME....OR IS IT JUST THAT TIME OF THE MONTH....VISIT.... :roflmao:
> *


am never touchin his bike agen..


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 08:21 AM~14790696
> *WHO GOTS THE BEST JOKES????
> THEY WILL BE A 1ST, 2ND, AND 3d PLACE AND A CUSTOM TROPHIE....
> *


ima get first :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 02:26 PM~14793969
> *THE WOODLEY SHOW! IS THIS WEEKEND ON SUNDAY ALREADY...MAJESTICS PICNIC SHOW...
> *


ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 02:33 PM~14794596
> *fuck it im still going to be there.... ill take the bus with my bikes.....
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT BROTHA!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

hoo goin to the woodly show?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14797303
> *hoo goin to the woodly show?
> *


THE 805 WILL BE THERE!


----------



## caprice75classic

buliding a bike for my nephew. reppin GOOD TIMES 805

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bike.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/frame.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/adamsbike.jpg[/img]]

[/quote]


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2009, 07:50 PM~14797359
> *THE 805 WILL BE THERE!
> *


aight koo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> buliding a bike for my nephew. reppin GOOD TIMES 805
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bike.jpg[/img]]
> 
> [URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/frame.jpg[/img]]
> 
> [URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/adamsbike.jpg[/img]]



[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2009, 06:44 PM~14797279
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT BROTHA!
> *


whats u up to homie i should be gettn a girl frame this sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 17 2009, 07:46 PM~14798206
> *
> *


sup again homie :biggrin: ... have any pics of ur bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM NOT GOING TO MAKE IT SUNDAY :angry: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:22 PM~14800523
> *whats u up to homie i should be gettn a girl frame this sunday
> *


KOOL!!!...I NEED TO UPGRADE MINE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 02:39 PM~14806908
> *IM NOT GOING TO MAKE IT SUNDAY  :angry:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 18 2009, 03:19 PM~14807384
> *KOOL!!!...I NEED TO UPGRADE MINE!
> *


THIS ONE GOING TO BE STREET ... BUT FIRT I GOT TO GET GT OUT FIRST


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 03:24 PM~14807457
> *THIS ONE GOING TO BE STREET ... BUT FIRT I GOT TO GET GT OUT FIRST
> *


WUT COLOR U GONNA GO ON THAT ONE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 18 2009, 03:19 PM~14807397
> *
> *


MY AIRBAGS ON TRUCK IS FUCK UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 18 2009, 03:25 PM~14807465
> *WUT COLOR U GONNA GO ON THAT ONE?
> *


CANDY ORANGE ..........


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 03:25 PM~14807475
> *MY AIRBAGS ON TRUCK IS FUCK UP
> *


SUCKS DAWG!!!!...IS UR DAD NOT COMING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 18 2009, 03:27 PM~14807498
> *SUCKS DAWG!!!!...IS UR DAD NOT COMING?
> *


HE GOING TO YUMA ARIZONA TO KICK IT WITH THE GOODTIMES CHAPTER UP THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

:0


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 03:30 PM~14807532
> *HE GOING TO YUMA ARIZONA TO KICK IT WITH THE GOODTIMES CHAPTER UP THERE
> *


CHIT...TAKE THE BUS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 18 2009, 03:34 PM~14807582
> *:0
> CHIT...TAKE THE BUS!!! :biggrin:
> *


IM STILL GOING TO TALK TO HIM TO USE THE CAR CAUSE I ALSO NEED TO GET TO MY MEETN ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 03:36 PM~14807609
> *IM STILL GOING TO TALK TO HIM TO USE THE CAR CAUSE I ALSO NEED TO GET TO MY MEETN ....
> *


SO IF HE DROPS U THE KEYS WILL U STILL COME?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 18 2009, 03:37 PM~14807635
> *SO IF HE DROPS U THE KEYS WILL U STILL COME?
> *


HELL YEA ILL STILL BE THERE... IT JUST HE DONT GOT TRUST FOR ME SOMETIMES ...LOL....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 03:52 PM~14807830
> *HELL YEA ILL STILL BE THERE... IT JUST HE DONT GOT TRUST FOR ME SOMETIMES ...LOL....
> *


THATS THE WAY PARENTS ARE DAWG!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 18 2009, 04:06 PM~14807996
> *THATS THE WAY PARENTS ARE DAWG!!!
> *


 :angry: HAHAHA O WELL... IM STILL GOING TO TRY TO GO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 04:17 PM~14808142
> *:angry: HAHAHA O WELL... IM STILL GOING TO TRY TO GO
> *


----------



## BIG ANDREW

SOLD


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 17 2009, 03:57 PM~14794768
> *am never touchin his bike agen..
> *



2X


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY GUYS! 
PRE-REG TO MAJESTICS WAS 15$ DUE LAST WEEK
BUT IF YOU GUYS CAN COME UP ON THE MONEY FOR NO LATER 2MORROW AFTERNOON THEY WILL MAKE AN ACCEPTION...IF NOT YOU CAN ALWAYS PAY THE SAME SUNDAY BUT IT'LL BE $20 HIT ME UP GUYS! A.S.A.P


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

YOOOOOHOOOO! ANY BODY HOME???? :around:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2009, 10:24 AM~14791739
> *WUZ UP FAM BAM!!
> *



HEY THERE I GOT A PRE-REG FOR VEGAS WHEN CAN YOU STOP BY MY HOUSE TO PICK IT UP SO YOU CAN SEND THEM OUT ALREADY REMEMBER DONT WAIT TILL THE LAST MOMENT.....I GOT 1 BUT YOU CAN TAKE AS MANY COPIES AS YOU WANT OR AS YOU NEED THEM.....I STILL GOT YOUR PARTS HOLDING AS WELL...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 06:23 PM~14809477
> *HEY GUYS!
> PRE-REG TO MAJESTICS WAS 15$ DUE LAST WEEK
> BUT IF YOU GUYS CAN COME UP ON THE MONEY FOR NO LATER 2MORROW AFTERNOON THEY WILL MAKE AN ACCEPTION...IF NOT YOU CAN ALWAYS PAY THE SAME SUNDAY BUT IT'LL BE $20 HIT ME UP GUYS! A.S.A.P
> *


for this sunday ...... u got to pay to get in to the show


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 09:41 PM~14811307
> *for this sunday ...... u got to pay to get in to the show
> *



YEAH, IF YOU WANT TO GET JUDGE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 09:46 PM~14811390
> *YEAH, IF YOU WANT TO GET JUDGE
> *



:wave: 
HELLO!
JUST DROPPED OFF MY DAUGHTERS PARTS TO THE ENGRAVER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 08:46 PM~14811390
> *YEAH, IF YOU WANT TO GET JUDGE
> *


o i thought it was picnic... hahaha... hopefully i could go...ill just bring myself not the bike i rather put it in to my bike ....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 10:13 PM~14811755
> *o i thought it was picnic... hahaha... hopefully i could go...ill just bring myself not the bike i rather put it in to my bike ....
> *



YEAH THATS WHAT I THOUGHT TOO CAUSE LAST YEAR I DIDNT SEE ANY BIKES
BUT 2 OF OURS...BUT I GUESS ITS DIFFERENT THIS TIME....IM BERLY GETTING EVERYTHING READY FOR THAT DAY HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET THAT TRAILOR TO TAKE THE BIKES IF NOT IM SCREWED....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 09:47 PM~14812233
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I THOUGHT TOO CAUSE LAST YEAR I DIDNT SEE ANY BIKES
> BUT 2 OF OURS...BUT I GUESS ITS DIFFERENT THIS TIME....IM BERLY GETTING EVERYTHING READY FOR THAT DAY HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET THAT TRAILOR TO TAKE THE BIKES IF NOT IM SCREWED....
> *


U GUYS ARE GETTN A TRAILOR...?

ARE U GUYS TAKING ANYBIKE FOR VEGAS


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2009, 07:01 PM~14809197
> *2X
> *


 2x?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 18 2009, 11:37 PM~14812768
> *2x?
> *



IT MEANS I AGREE WITH YOU MORE THAN ONE.... :biggrin: 
WHATS UP READY FOR SUNDAY???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:50 PM~14812902
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP A


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:03 PM~14812448
> *U GUYS ARE GETTN A TRAILOR...?
> 
> ARE U GUYS TAKING ANYBIKE FOR VEGAS
> *



YES SIR CROSS MY FINGERS THAT WE DO 2MORROW THURSDAY  ...
AND YES WERE WORKING ON TAKING BIKES TO VEGAS ITS STILL ON THE WORK...THE GUYS ARE A BIT WORRIED THAT ON THE WAY OVER THERE THERE BIKES MIGHT GET SCRATCH OR NEGLECTED...I UNDERSTAND THEM IT TOOK THEM HARD WORK TO BUILD THEM.... :uh: BUT FOR SURE BONNIE AND JULIE'S BIKE WILL BE THERE..... TO REP...


----------



## lowlife-biker

whats up goodtimers :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAY GUYS I WANTED TO ASK FOR YOUR GUYS OPINION
ITS A BIT EARLY BUT TIME FLYS FAST TOO....
I WOULD LIKE TO GET THE BIKE CLUBS MEMBER GATHER UP AND 
DO KIND OF LIKE TOY FOR TOTS FOR DECEMBER....I REALLY DONT WANT
TO DO IT FOR THE SCHOOLS ANYMORE THE PAST 3 YEARS THAT WEVE DONE IT....SOME ONE ELSE HAD OR IS TAKING CARE OF IT ALREADY....
I WOULD LIKE TO DO IT MAYBE FOR A HOSPITAL OR A COUPLE OF FAMILIES THAT FOR SURE AINT HAVING PRESENTS FOR CHRISTMAS CAUSE TIMES ARE TUFF...OR GATHER SOCKS, BLANCKETS FOR THE BUMBS ON THE STREETS...
OR GO TO HOME DEPOT EARLY IN THE MORNING AND PROVIDE FOOD TO 
THE POOR MEN THAT ARE WAITTING THERE SINCE THE MORNING TO GET A DAY OF WORK, CAUSE THERE IS NO WORK.....ECT...THERES MORE BUT JUST DONT WANT TO FILL UP THIS REPLY...SO WHATS UP GUYS WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OR HAVE OTHER IDEAS??? HIT ME UP SO WE CAN WORK TOGETHER ON IT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 19 2009, 11:35 AM~14816248
> *whats up goodtimers :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 10:32 AM~14816216
> *YES SIR CROSS MY FINGERS THAT WE DO 2MORROW THURSDAY   ...
> AND YES WERE WORKING ON TAKING BIKES TO VEGAS ITS STILL ON THE WORK...THE GUYS ARE A BIT WORRIED THAT ON THE WAY OVER THERE THERE BIKES MIGHT GET SCRATCH OR NEGLECTED...I UNDERSTAND THEM IT TOOK THEM HARD WORK TO BUILD THEM.... :uh: BUT FOR SURE BONNIE AND JULIE'S BIKE WILL BE THERE..... TO REP...
> *


just cover the bikes real good. it wont get scratch ... i use to cover my bike with bunch of towels and tape it...thats it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 10:45 AM~14816331
> *HAY GUYS I WANTED TO ASK FOR YOUR GUYS OPINION
> ITS A BIT EARLY BUT TIME FLYS FAST TOO....
> I WOULD LIKE TO GET THE BIKE CLUBS MEMBER GATHER UP AND
> DO KIND OF LIKE TOY FOR TOTS FOR DECEMBER....I REALLY DONT WANT
> TO DO IT FOR THE SCHOOLS ANYMORE THE PAST 3 YEARS THAT WEVE DONE IT....SOME ONE ELSE HAD OR IS TAKING CARE OF IT ALREADY....
> I WOULD LIKE TO DO IT MAYBE FOR A HOSPITAL OR A COUPLE OF FAMILIES THAT FOR SURE AINT HAVING PRESENTS FOR CHRISTMAS CAUSE TIMES ARE TUFF...OR GATHER SOCKS, BLANCKETS FOR THE BUMBS ON THE STREETS...
> OR GO TO HOME DEPOT EARLY IN THE MORNING AND PROVIDE FOOD TO
> THE POOR MEN THAT ARE WAITTING THERE SINCE THE MORNING TO GET A DAY OF WORK, CAUSE THERE IS NO WORK.....ECT...THERES MORE BUT JUST DONT WANT TO FILL UP THIS REPLY...SO WHATS UP GUYS WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OR HAVE OTHER IDEAS??? HIT ME UP SO WE CAN WORK TOGETHER ON IT....
> *


pm sent


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2009, 12:29 PM~14816821
> *pm sent
> *


  THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

CONGRATULATIONS! TO ALL
WE ARE FINALLY IN OUR :cheesy: 100 PAGE.....
LETS KEEP IT PUSHIN....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2009, 12:27 PM~14816792
> *just cover the bikes real good. it wont get scratch ... i use to cover my bike with bunch of towels and tape it...thats it
> *


I SPOKE WITH THEM YESTURDAY AND IM GONNA TAKE A TRIP TO HOME DEPOT..ONE OF MY MEMBERS LAST YEAR HAD A PIECE OF THIN FOAM LIKE A SHEET OF PAPER AND HE HAD HES BIKE RAPPED UP WITH IT AND TAPE....I ASKED HIM BUT HE DOESNT REMEMBER WHERE HE GOT IT...SO IM GUESSING HOME DEPOT SHOULD HAVE IT....THE HARD PART IS THERE FENDERS...


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT N IM DOWN TO HELP THE COMMUNITY WENDY...I NEED A BIG FAVOR FROM U WENDY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 10:25 AM~14816127
> *IT MEANS I AGREE WITH YOU MORE THAN ONE.... :biggrin:
> WHATS UP READY FOR SUNDAY???
> *


IT GOES LIKE THIS X2 NOT 2X!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 12:55 PM~14817110
> *IT GOES LIKE THIS X2 NOT 2X!!!
> *



AYYY! YA SE YOU GUYS JUST LIKE TO PICK ON ME..IF YOU SEE ON MY OTHER 
REPLY'S I HAVE IT X2...JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE....BUT SOMETIMES I DO PUT 2X I WAS JUST WAITTING FOR SOME ONE TO TELL ME SOMETHING AND YOU GUYS TOOK LONOOOOOOOONG.... :biggrin: 
GOOD MORNING YOUR BACK FROM SCHOOL???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:00 PM~14817166
> *AYYY! YA SE YOU GUYS JUST LIKE TO PICK ON ME..IF YOU SEE ON MY OTHER
> REPLY'S I HAVE IT X2...JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE....BUT SOMETIMES I DO PUT 2X I WAS JUST WAITTING FOR SOME ONE TO TELL ME SOMETHING AND YOU GUYS TOOK LONOOOOOOOONG.... :biggrin:
> GOOD MORNING YOUR BACK FROM SCHOOL???
> *


I HAD TO TAKE MY CUZIN TODAY TO PIVK UP HER STUFF!!!BUT IM BACK!!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 11:42 AM~14816951
> *I SPOKE WITH THEM YESTURDAY AND IM GONNA TAKE A TRIP TO HOME DEPOT..ONE OF MY MEMBERS LAST YEAR HAD A PIECE OF THIN FOAM LIKE A SHEET OF PAPER AND HE HAD HES BIKE RAPPED UP WITH IT AND TAPE....I ASKED HIM BUT HE DOESNT REMEMBER WHERE HE GOT IT...SO IM GUESSING HOME DEPOT SHOULD HAVE IT....THE HARD PART IS THERE FENDERS...
> *


TOWELS AND RAGS ARE THE BEST... NO MONEY JUST TAKE FROM UR HOUSE...LOL...BUT WARNING PARENTS WILL GET MAD LIKE MY MOM ... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14817098
> *TTT N IM DOWN TO HELP THE COMMUNITY WENDY...I NEED A BIG FAVOR FROM U WENDY!!!
> *



WHATS UP???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:10 PM~14817270
> *WHATS UP???
> *


NO MEJOR NO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2009, 01:05 PM~14817212
> *TOWELS AND RAGS ARE THE BEST... NO MONEY JUST TAKE FROM UR HOUSE...LOL...BUT WARNING PARENTS WILL GET MAD LIKE MY MOM ... :biggrin:
> *



TRUE, TRUE, BUT IM OUT OF TOWELS...EVERY SHOW I GO EVERY TOWEL I LOOSE.. :angry: ...NO WONDER THEY DONT LEAVE YOU THE KEYS TO THE TRUCK THERES NO TRUST IN YOU MAN...TAKING YOUR MOMS TOWELS IS A :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:12 PM~14817286
> *TRUE, TRUE, BUT IM OUT OF TOWELS...EVERY SHOW I GO EVERY TOWEL I LOOSE.. :angry: ...NO WONDER THEY DONT LEAVE YOU THE KEYS TO THE TRUCK THERES NO TRUST IN YOU MAN...TAKING YOUR MOMS TOWELS IS A  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


USE SOME BLANKETS!!!...OR BUBBLE PLASTIC


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:11 PM~14817281
> *NO MEJOR NO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT???????...PM ME IF YOU LIKE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:13 PM~14817296
> *USE SOME BLANKETS!!!...OR BUBBLE PLASTIC
> *



YEAH I SAW THE BUBBLE PLASTIC IN WAL MART....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:14 PM~14817316
> *WHAT???????...PM ME IF YOU LIKE
> *


NO ITS OK I GOT IT UNDER CONTROL!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SO FOR A BIKE SHOW SHOULD WE HAVE 1,2, AND 3RD PLACE OR JUST
1 AND 2ND AND WHAT CATEGORIES...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:16 PM~14817337
> *NO ITS OK I GOT IT UNDER CONTROL!!!
> *



OOOOOOO-K! :scrutinize: BUT IF ANYTHING DONT HESITATE
TO ASK ME....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:21 PM~14817398
> *OOOOOOO-K!  :scrutinize: BUT IF ANYTHING DONT HESITATE
> TO ASK ME....
> *


THANX!  ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:22 PM~14817405
> *THANX!  ...
> *



POOR BOYS AND BASHER :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:22 PM~14817405
> *THANX!  ...
> *



HAY SO WHATS UP ARE YOU READY FOR THIS WEEKEND....
DID YOU PRE-REG OR YOU PAYING AT TE DOOR???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:25 PM~14817440
> *HAY SO WHATS UP ARE YOU READY FOR THIS WEEKEND....
> DID YOU PRE-REG OR YOU PAYING AT TE DOOR???
> *


I HTINK WERE PAYING AT THE DOOR CUZ I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO GO TAKE THE PRE REG!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:26 PM~14817458
> *I HTINK WERE PAYING AT THE DOOR CUZ I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO GO TAKE THE PRE REG!
> *



HOW MANY BIKES ARE YOU TAKING 4 SURE????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:27 PM~14817474
> *HOW MANY BIKES ARE YOU TAKING 4 SURE????
> *


4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:12 PM~14817286
> *TRUE, TRUE, BUT IM OUT OF TOWELS...EVERY SHOW I GO EVERY TOWEL I LOOSE.. :angry: ...NO WONDER THEY DONT LEAVE YOU THE KEYS TO THE TRUCK THERES NO TRUST IN YOU MAN...TAKING YOUR MOMS TOWELS IS A  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL... U SHOULD SEEN WHEN I CAME HOME THE DAY I TOOK THE BIKES WITH THE TOWELS... SHE WAS LIKE WHAT THE F??k ARE U DOING WITH THOSE.. I LEARN MY LESSON FOR NEXT TIME.. WALK THREW BACK DOOR NOT THE FRONT ...LOL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:31 PM~14817535
> *4
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:37 PM~14817606
> *PM SENT
> *


GOT IT!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2009, 01:34 PM~14817574
> *LOL... U SHOULD SEEN WHEN I CAME HOME THE DAY I TOOK THE BIKES WITH THE TOWELS... SHE WAS LIKE WHAT THE F??k ARE U DOING WITH THOSE.. I LEARN MY LESSON FOR NEXT TIME.. WALK THREW BACK DOOR NOT THE FRONT ...LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 12:40 PM~14817644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

AIGHT FAMILY...IM OUT...I GOTTA TAKE MY CUZIN TO WORK..ILL BE BAK LATER!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:50 PM~14817778
> *AIGHT FAMILY...IM OUT...I GOTTA TAKE MY CUZIN TO WORK..ILL BE BAK LATER!
> *



ALRIGHT SEE YO LATER...IM OUT TOO
I GOT TO CLEAN UP MY HOUSE AND COOK...
SO TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2009, 03:48 PM~14819567
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

SORRY I COULDNT GO TO THE 818 TODAY BUT I GOT A NOTICE THAT I HAD TO GO HELP OUT MY UNCLE CUZ HIS WIFE IS IN THE HOSPITAL....SO I GUESS IMA HAVE TO PAY 20!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt... we go whats up goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 08:50 PM~14822815
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## BIG ANDREW

wats uppp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHAT U UP TO HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT MY THREE WHEELER AGAIN... THAT THING USE TO BE LOUD..


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 19 2009, 11:25 AM~14816127
> *IT MEANS I AGREE WITH YOU MORE THAN ONE.... :biggrin:
> WHATS UP READY FOR SUNDAY???
> *


ok?. yea and thanx for the fenders


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY FELLAZ! GOOD MORNING! :biggrin: 

2DAY I GOT A NURSE TO BABY SIT MY DAUGHTER
TO DEDICATE MY TIME TO YOU GUYS, DRIVE YOU GUYS AROUND 
TO GET YOUR STUFF READY FOR THE SHOW SO I ONLY HAVE SURTAIN
TIME LIMIT FROM 10AM-2PM TO COME BACK HOME....
WE WILL BE PAYIN A VISIT TO JAGSTER AND THE UPHOLSTRY GUY
EITHER PICKING UP PARTS OR ORDERING.. HAVE UR $$$ READY....
TO PICK UP AND/OR UR DESIGN READY.. HAVE YOUR STUFF THATS 
GETTING UPHOLSTRY READY OR IF YOUR ORDERING A DISPLAY
HAVE YOUR DESIGN READY....OK GUYS IF YOU GUYS NEED TO GO
ANYWHERE ELSE LET ME KNOW AHEAD OF TIME SO I CAN GET MORE 
TIME ON THE BABY-SITTING...PLEASE GET DROPPED OFF MY HOUSE
AND WE WILL GO FROM THERE....
BUT WE NEED TO GET THINGS DONE TODAY....AND THANK YOU 
GUYS FOR BEING ON TIME WITH THE PRE-REGS.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 09:53 PM~14822836
> *SORRY I COULDNT GO TO THE 818 TODAY BUT I GOT A NOTICE THAT I HAD TO GO HELP OUT MY UNCLE CUZ HIS WIFE IS IN THE HOSPITAL....SO I GUESS IMA HAVE TO PAY 20!!!
> *



I GOT YOUR FORMS @ MY HOUSE...BUT IF YOU LINE UP WITH US
YOULL BE KOOL CAUSE WERE TAKING FEW RIDES AND BIKES
SO YOULL GET THE SAME LOVE..JUST BE THERE ON TIME...WERE
MEETING UP THE CAR CLUB @ PETER PIPERS...7:15AM


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 19 2009, 11:17 PM~14823870
> *wats uppp
> *



 WHATS UP GOOD TIMER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 20 2009, 08:29 AM~14825715
> *ok?. yea and thanx for the fenders
> *



YOUR WELCOME!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:57 AM~14825876
> * WHATS UP GOOD TIMER
> *


wad up.. have u talked to jagster?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 20 2009, 11:00 AM~14827007
> *wad up.. have u talked to jagster?
> *



NO I HAVENT IM GONNA GO 2DAY HOPEFULLY IF THESE GUYS
COME THRU....FIDELL IS WAITTING FOR HES SPROCKET TO GET
DONE SO HE CAN PICK IT UP IM JUST WAITTING FOR HIM TO CALL
ME TO TAKE HIM...SO THEN ILL TALK TO HIM....IF YOU WANT TO GO
CAN YOU GET DROPPED OFF AT MY HOUSE AND ILL TAKE YOU SO YOU
CAN CHECK IT OUT THE PRICES AND DESIGNS....IM JUST WAITTING
FOR FIDELL, SHY BOY AND ALEX TO GET AT MY HOUSE...CALL ME...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SHY BOY TELL UR BROTHER TO CALL ME


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ERRR MY TRUCK IS STILL NOT WORKN. I JUST SOLENOIDS FOR TODAY. I CANT FIGURE WHAT WRONG WITH IT .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 10:53 AM~14827563
> *NO I HAVENT IM GONNA GO 2DAY HOPEFULLY IF THESE GUYS
> COME THRU....FIDELL IS WAITTING FOR HES SPROCKET TO GET
> DONE SO HE CAN PICK IT UP IM JUST WAITTING FOR HIM TO CALL
> ME TO TAKE HIM...SO THEN ILL TALK TO HIM....IF YOU WANT TO GO
> CAN YOU GET DROPPED OFF AT MY HOUSE AND ILL TAKE YOU SO YOU
> CAN CHECK IT OUT THE PRICES AND DESIGNS....IM JUST WAITTING
> FOR FIDELL, SHY BOY AND ALEX TO GET AT MY HOUSE...CALL ME...
> *


AWWW LUCKY I WANT TO ORDER MORE PARTS BUT NO MONEY. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 07:56 AM~14825874
> *I GOT YOUR FORMS @ MY HOUSE...BUT IF YOU LINE UP WITH US
> YOULL BE KOOL CAUSE WERE TAKING FEW RIDES AND BIKES
> SO YOULL GET THE SAME LOVE..JUST BE THERE ON TIME...WERE
> MEETING UP THE CAR CLUB @ PETER PIPERS...7:15AM
> *


WE'LL BE THERE ON TIME!


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 12:42 PM~14828646
> *AWWW LUCKY I WANT TO ORDER MORE PARTS BUT NO MONEY.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

WUT U NEED TO DO UR TRUCK????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 02:39 PM~14830006
> *WUT U NEED TO DO UR TRUCK????
> *


I THINK NOW THE COMPRESSURE IS MESS UP. SOMETHING WRONG CAUSE IT MADE MY AMP SMOKE ALOT FOR MY SOUNDS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 02:35 PM~14829965
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CANT WAIT TO GET PAID TOMOROW LOL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 03:26 PM~14830406
> *I CANT WAIT TO GET PAID TOMOROW LOL...
> *


u getting the rims?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 03:25 PM~14830398
> *I THINK NOW THE COMPRESSURE IS MESS UP.  SOMETHING WRONG CAUSE IT MADE MY AMP SMOKE ALOT FOR MY SOUNDS..
> *


U DONT HAVE THE STOCK SHOCKS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 03:34 PM~14830489
> *U DONT HAVE THE STOCK SHOCKS?
> *


NO STOCK SHOCKS ON IT... RIGHT NOW ITS LAYN ALL THE WAY TO THE FLOOR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 03:33 PM~14830481
> *u getting the rims?
> *


HE STILL WORKN ON THEM... I THOUGHT I WAS...


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:59 AM~14825891
> *YOUR WELCOME!
> *


hey wendy i bairly noticed you gave me a 20" back fender and a 16" back fender


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 20 2009, 06:45 PM~14832007
> *hey wendy i bairly noticed you gave me a 20" back fender and a 16" back fender
> *



:banghead: SORRY ABOUT THAT :happysad: ....ILL CHECK OUT
WELL FOR RIGHT NOW ATLEAST USE THE 20INCH FENDER FOR 
THE ONE THATS NO GOOD....ILL LOOK FOR THE OTHER ONE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

hi wendy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 01:42 PM~14828646
> *AWWW LUCKY I WANT TO ORDER MORE PARTS BUT NO MONEY.  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE GEORGE BUSH SAID EVEN IF I DONT LIKE THAT FOOL BUT
ANYWAYS...."SLOWLY BUT SURELY" JUST DONT FOLLOW HES STEPS
CAUSE THAT FOOL NEVER DID NOTHING FOR US.... :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14830550
> *HE STILL WORKN ON THEM... I THOUGHT I WAS...
> *



SO BY WHEN WILL HE HAVE THEM READY???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:00 PM~14833386
> *hi wendy
> *



WHATS UP???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:02 PM~14833404
> *LIKE GEORGE BUSH SAID EVEN IF I DONT LIKE THAT FOOL BUT
> ANYWAYS...."SLOWLY BUT SURELY" JUST DONT FOLLOW HES STEPS
> CAUSE THAT FOOL NEVER DID NOTHING FOR US.... :angry:
> *


IM GOING TO RUSH EVERYTHING. I WANT IT OUT BADLY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:03 PM~14833412
> *SO BY WHEN WILL HE HAVE THEM READY???
> *


UMMM I DONT KNOW NO MORE. BUT I CANT WAIT TO GET THEM I BEEN DREAMN ABOUT THEM. ONCE I GET IT STRIGHT TO THE ENGRAVER AND CHROMER. HAHAHA . ILL GET SO EXCITIED WITH THEM ILL EVEN TAKE THEM TO SHOW AND DISPLAY IT...LOL....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:09 PM~14833481
> *IM GOING TO RUSH EVERYTHING. I WANT IT OUT BADLY
> *



LOL! I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL THATS THE SAME WAY I FEEL 
ABOUT MY OTHER DAUGHTERS BIKE...BUT PERFECTION TAKES TIME..
BUT HOPEFULLY CROSS MY FINGERS ITLL BE OUT THE BIGINNING OF
NEXT YEAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:08 PM~14833463
> *WHATS UP???
> *


DID U GO TO JAGSTER TODAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:13 PM~14833535
> *LOL! I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL THATS THE SAME WAY I FEEL
> ABOUT MY OTHER DAUGHTERS BIKE...BUT PERFECTION TAKES TIME..
> BUT HOPEFULLY CROSS MY FINGERS ITLL BE OUT THE BIGINNING OF
> NEXT YEAR.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY GOAL TO. HOPEFULLY I DO GET IT DONE SOONER. IF NOT. DAMN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:12 PM~14833517
> *UMMM I DONT KNOW NO MORE. BUT I CANT WAIT TO GET THEM I BEEN DREAMN ABOUT THEM. ONCE I GET IT STRIGHT TO THE ENGRAVER AND CHROMER. HAHAHA . ILL GET SO EXCITIED WITH THEM ILL EVEN TAKE THEM TO SHOW AND DISPLAY IT...LOL....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DO YOU HAVE A ENGRAVER IN MIND ALREADY???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:15 PM~14833561
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DO YOU HAVE A ENGRAVER IN MIND ALREADY???
> *


UM THE ENGRAVER IN THE VALLEY OR SGV HAS ONE TO


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:15 PM~14833560
> *THATS MY GOAL TO. HOPEFULLY I DO GET IT DONE SOONER. IF NOT. DAMN
> *



HAVE YOU EVER HEARD HANNAH MONTANA'S SONG CLIMB THE MOUNTAIN SONG
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST JOKIN WITH YOU....YOU WILL, YOU WILL GET IT OUT ON TIME...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:17 PM~14833587
> *HAVE YOU EVER HEARD HANNAH MONTANA'S SONG CLIMB THE MOUNTAIN SONG
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST JOKIN WITH YOU....YOU WILL, YOU WILL GET IT OUT ON TIME...
> *


LOL IM GOING TO START BUMPN THAT SONG IN MY CAR TO GET ME MORE MOTIVATED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMES BC


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:16 PM~14833575
> *UM THE ENGRAVER IN THE VALLEY OR SGV HAS ONE TO
> *



LET ME KNOW AND ILL HOOK YOU UP WITH MY ENGRAVER 
HE DID THE 16 INCH RAIDER BIKE...
HES GOOD WITH PRICES AS WELL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:20 PM~14833621
> *LET ME KNOW AND ILL HOOK YOU UP WITH MY ENGRAVER
> HE DID THE 16 INCH RAIDER BIKE...
> HES GOOD WITH PRICES AS WELL
> *


ALRIGHT. IM GOING TO MY RIMS AND SPROCKET FIRST. THEN ONCE HE FINISH THAT THEN OTHER PARTS.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:19 PM~14833605
> *LOL IM GOING TO START BUMPN THAT SONG IN MY CAR TO GET ME MORE MOTIVATED
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :rofl: 
TOOO FUNNY...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:22 PM~14833632
> *ALRIGHT. IM GOING TO MY RIMS AND SPROCKET FIRST. THEN ONCE HE FINISH THAT THEN OTHER PARTS.
> *



KOOL LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY....
HES DOING MY DAUGHTERS OTHER PARTS RIGHT NOW
SO ILL BE TALKING TO HIM SOON...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 08:19 PM~14833605
> *LOL IM GOING TO START BUMPN THAT SONG IN MY CAR TO GET ME MORE MOTIVATED
> *


HAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 03:38 PM~14830537
> *NO STOCK SHOCKS ON IT... RIGHT NOW ITS LAYN ALL THE WAY TO THE FLOOR
> *


OHHHH....CUZ THATS WUT WE DID ME N MY UNCLE WITH A LINCOLN...WE PUT THE STOCK SHOCKS FOR A WHILE UNTIL THE AIRBAGS GOT FIXED!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

OH HEY DO YOU HAVE A CHROMER....?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:23 PM~14833649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :rofl:
> TOOO FUNNY...
> *


LOL... I ALREADY TOOK THE CD FROM MY SISTER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 09:25 PM~14833669
> *HAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOOK @ FLEETANGEL HES LAUGHING CAUSE HE KNOWS WHAT IM 
TALKING ABOUT....YOU LIKE THAT SONG TOO HUH.....ITS ALRIGHT..
I LIKE IT TOO......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 08:25 PM~14833669
> *HAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ... U GOING BUMP IT TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:29 PM~14833725
> *LOOK @ FLEETANGEL HES LAUGHING CAUSE HE KNOWS WHAT IM
> TALKING ABOUT....YOU LIKE THAT SONG TOO HUH.....ITS ALRIGHT..
> I LIKE IT TOO......
> *


 :ugh: HOW DO U KNOW????DONT TELL ANYBODY LOL :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:28 PM~14833704
> *OH HEY DO YOU HAVE A CHROMER....?
> *


HIGHCLASS MAYBE ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 08:30 PM~14833742
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ... U GOING  BUMP IT TO
> *


CHECK OUT MY MYSPACE SONG!!!!...JK ONLY WHEN IM BY [email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 08:31 PM~14833759
> *CHECK OUT MY MYSPACE SONG!!!!...JK ONLY WHEN IM BY [email protected]
> *


 :0 :uh:  :wow: ...LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 08:34 PM~14833784
> *:0  :uh:    :wow: ...LOL
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 08:28 PM~14833699
> *OHHHH....CUZ THATS WUT WE DID ME N MY UNCLE WITH A LINCOLN...WE PUT THE STOCK SHOCKS FOR A WHILE UNTIL THE AIRBAGS GOT FIXED!
> *


I FIX THE PROBLEM ALREADY... IT TOOK ME AWHILE... THEN WASH IT I TOOK IT OUT AND MY FREAKN HOES RIP SO THE AIR CAM OUT.... AND LUCKY I HAD TAPE TAPE IT UP TOOK IT BACK HOME


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:36 PM~14833810
> *I FIX THE PROBLEM ALREADY... IT TOOK ME AWHILE... THEN WASH IT I TOOK IT OUT AND MY FREAKN HOES RIP SO THE AIR CAM OUT.... AND LUCKY I HAD TAPE TAPE IT UP TOOK IT BACK HOME
> *


 :banghead: BAD LUCK YOU HAVE THERE....


----------



## Fleetangel

SO DOES THAT MEAN UR COMIN NOW?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:38 PM~14833835
> *:banghead: BAD LUCK YOU HAVE THERE....
> *


FOR REAL. JUST ONE LIL THING CAUSE ALL THIS.......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 08:38 PM~14833838
> *SO DOES THAT MEAN UR COMIN NOW?
> *


UMMMMM MAYBE ......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14833543
> *DID U GO TO JAGSTER TODAY
> *



YES SIR I DID...I PICKED UP FIDELL'S SPROCKET AND
LUCKY CHARM ALEX ORDERED SOME PARTS....THIS KID IS 
ON A ROOOOOLL.....OH HEY HES BROTHER IS SELLING AMERICAN
BLACK PITTS...IF YOU KNOW THAT ANYONE IS INTERESTED HIT HIM UP


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 09:30 PM~14833745
> *:ugh: HOW DO U KNOW????DONT TELL ANYBODY LOL :tongue:  :tongue:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize: 
YOU GUYS ARE HILARIOUS....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:31 PM~14833753
> *HIGHCLASS MAYBE ....
> *



WHO SPEEDY?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YUP THEY SAID HE DOES GOOD CHROME I WANT MY BIKE SHINNY ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2009, 09:35 PM~14833804
> *
> *



:uh: :uh: :werd: I THINK I GOT IN THE WRONG TOPIC :nicoderm: 
J/K :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:47 PM~14833961
> *YUP THEY SAID HE DOES GOOD CHROME I WANT MY BIKE SHINNY ...
> *



YUP HES THE MAN :thumbsup: 
HES DONE BONNIES PARTS AS WELL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:42 PM~14833881
> *YES SIR I DID...I PICKED UP FIDELL'S SPROCKET AND
> LUCKY CHARM ALEX ORDERED SOME PARTS....THIS KID IS
> ON A ROOOOOLL.....OH HEY HES BROTHER IS SELLING AMERICAN
> BLACK PITTS...IF YOU KNOW THAT ANYONE IS INTERESTED HIT HIM UP
> *


WHAT PARTS DID HE GET ... DAMN THAT MEANS I GO TO GO FULL RADICAL.... HMMMM THINKING WELL IM PLAYN HANNA MOTANA .... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 08:49 PM~14833984
> *YUP HES THE MAN  :thumbsup:
> HES DONE BONNIES PARTS AS WELL...
> *


YEA BONNIE PARTS ARE NICE.. HOW THE PRICES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:ugh: A LITTLE BIT HIGH BUT THERE REALLY WORTH IT...
AND DEPENDING ON HOW MUCH YOU TAKE HIM THE PRICES
GO LOWER....BUT NO COMPLAINTS ON THE CHROME AND SPECIALLY
THE GOLD WELL YOUVE SEEN BONNIE'S GOLD PARTS THERE REALLY
CLEAN GOLD...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2009, 09:49 PM~14833989
> *WHAT PARTS DID HE GET ... DAMN THAT MEANS I GO TO GO FULL RADICAL.... HMMMM THINKING WELL IM PLAYN HANNA MOTANA .... :biggrin:
> *



LOL! :biggrin: 

HES GETTING HANDLE BARS, FORKS, SISSY BAR, AND SPROCKET...
IM NOT SURE IF HES GETTING EVERYTHING @ ONCE...OR BY PARTS
BUT JAGSTER IS DOING HES DESIGNS ALREADY....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP SHY BOY!
I TOOK A LOOK @ YOUR SPROCKET LOOKS CLEAN
YOU ALWAYS COME OUT WITH SOME WEIRD IDEAS BUT 
IT ALWAYS LOOKS CLEAN... :werd: 
YOU HAVE A MIND OF YOUR OWN...VERY CREATIVE... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 09:43 PM~14834637
> *LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> HES GETTING HANDLE BARS, FORKS, SISSY BAR, AND SPROCKET...
> IM NOT SURE IF HES GETTING EVERYTHING @ ONCE...OR BY PARTS
> BUT JAGSTER IS DOING HES DESIGNS ALREADY....
> *


 hno: ......LOL...JK.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2009, 09:30 PM~14834470
> *:ugh: A LITTLE BIT HIGH BUT THERE REALLY WORTH IT...
> AND DEPENDING ON HOW MUCH YOU TAKE HIM THE PRICES
> GO LOWER....BUT NO COMPLAINTS ON THE CHROME AND SPECIALLY
> THE GOLD WELL YOUVE SEEN BONNIE'S GOLD PARTS THERE REALLY
> CLEAN GOLD...
> *


 U THINK CHROME AND GOLD WILL GO WITH BLUE PAINT


----------



## BIGRUBE644

more pictures


----------



## BIGRUBE644

si.si.si just the right amount.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

stay on top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 21 2009, 11:22 AM~14839314
> *si.si.si just the right amount.. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 21 2009, 12:23 PM~14839319
> *stay on top
> *



EVERY DAY WE TRY TO  BUT NEVER ON 2ND PAGE :uh: I HOPE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 02:12 AM~14836135
> *U THINK CHROME AND GOLD WILL GO WITH BLUE PAINT
> *



OH YEAH I THINK IT GOES WITH ANY COLOR...IM A 2 TONE PERSON ALWAYS 
SINCE I CAN REMEMBER....PLUS IT GIVES YOU MORE POINTS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:19 PM~14839973
> *OH YEAH I THINK IT GOES WITH ANY COLOR...IM A 2 TONE PERSON ALWAYS
> SINCE I CAN REMEMBER....PLUS IT GIVES YOU MORE POINTS...
> *


I KNOW I GOING FOR EVERY SINGLE PART ENGRAVE...... ALLL MY PARTS ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:17 PM~14839941
> *EVERY DAY WE TRY TO   BUT NEVER ON 2ND PAGE :uh: I HOPE
> *


ONLY ONCE IT HAD HAPPEN :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14839992
> *ONLY ONCE IT HAD HAPPEN  :angry:
> *



:scrutinize: :nono: 
ITS A BIG TIME NO NO
BUT WE DO GOOD FOR BEING MOST OF THE TIME
3 OF US LIL GOOD TIMES, FLEETANGEL, AND MRS. GOOD TIMES
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:26 PM~14840051
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:
> ITS A BIG TIME NO NO
> BUT WE DO GOOD FOR BEING MOST OF THE TIME
> 3 OF US LIL GOOD TIMES, FLEETANGEL, AND MRS. GOOD TIMES
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


I KNOW OTHER PEOPLE NEED TO STAY OFF OF MYSPACE AND BE ON THIS TO


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14839984
> *I KNOW I GOING FOR EVERY SINGLE PART ENGRAVE...... ALLL MY PARTS ...
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CLEAN!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14839314
> *si.si.si just the right amount.. :cheesy:
> *



SI SI SI :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14839314
> *si.si.si just the right amount.. :cheesy:
> *



RUBEN WE NEED MORE BIKE MEMBERS LOGGING IN OUR TOPIC
DO YOU HAVE ANY BIKE MEMBERS OLD ENOUGH THAT THEY
CAN TYPE :biggrin: IN YOUR CHAPTER??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:31 PM~14840112
> *RUBEN WE NEED MORE BIKE MEMBERS LOGGING IN OUR TOPIC
> DO YOU HAVE ANY BIKE MEMBERS  OLD ENOUGH THAT THEY
> CAN TYPE  :biggrin:  IN YOUR CHAPTER??
> *


X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:27 PM~14840074
> *I KNOW OTHER PEOPLE NEED TO STAY OFF OF MYSPACE AND BE ON THIS TO
> *



I KNOW HUH???
I DONT EVEN HAVE TIME FOR MYSPACE ANYMORE
LOL! IVE HAD A CHANGE OF HEART... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:28 PM~14840078
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  CLEAN!
> *


WHAT U UP TO WENDY ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

LAY IT LOW WAS LOVE AT FIRST TYPE....
I COULD STILL REMEMBER THE FIRST REPLY...AWWWH!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:34 PM~14840148
> *LAY IT LOW WAS LOVE AT FIRST TYPE....
> I COULD STILL REMEMBER THE FIRST REPLY...AWWWH!
> *


AWWWWWW.... :tears:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:31 PM~14840120
> *X2
> *



x3
DID I DO IT RIGHT THIS TIME... :happysad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:33 PM~14840137
> *WHAT U UP TO WENDY ...
> *



TRYING TO BE A GOOD MOM GETTING MY GIRLS
READY TO TAKE THEM TO THE POOL....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:35 PM~14840161
> *AWWWWWW.... :tears:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MY HUSBAND MAKES FUN OF ME NOW CAUSE I USE TO 
COMPLAINT TO HIM WHEN HE USE TO SLEEP LATE AT NIGHT TILL 
LIKE 2 IN THE MORNING BEING ON LAY IT LOW KNOWING HE HAD
TO WAKE UP @ 5AM TO GO WORK....I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND HIM
NOW..  ... :banghead: ITS TOOO ADICTING!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:36 PM~14840179
> *x3
> DID I DO IT RIGHT THIS TIME... :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:42 PM~14840234
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MY HUSBAND MAKES FUN OF ME NOW CAUSE I USE TO
> COMPLAINT TO HIM WHEN HE USE TO SLEEP LATE AT NIGHT TILL
> LIKE 2 IN THE MORNING BEING ON LAY IT LOW KNOWING HE HAD
> TO WAKE UP @ 5AM TO GO WORK....I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND HIM
> NOW..  ... :banghead: ITS TOOO ADICTING!
> *


LOL... TRUST I UP TO 3 LAST NIGHT TRYN TO GET SOME IDEALS.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

still no phone call whats up guys pm me or somethin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 21 2009, 04:40 PM~14841516
> *still no phone call whats up guys pm me or somethin
> *


*O GOD I HOPE NOT!*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 21 2009, 02:40 PM~14841516
> *still no phone call whats up guys pm me or somethin
> *


i dont know bro i gave ur number to the main guy.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 02:44 PM~14841558
> *O GOD I HOPE NOT!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 06:14 PM~14842354
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R

thee Artisitcs s.f.v 
droping by to say 
what's up to all the homies from goodtimes


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 05:24 PM~14842436
> *thee Artisitcs s.f.v
> droping by to say
> what's up to all the homies from goodtimes
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice75classic

what up from the 805 :wave:


----------



## caprice75classic

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0091.jpg[/img]]


here my nephews bike im working on. hoping to find him a sissy bar tomorrow.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 01:44 PM~14840256
> *:yes:
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP LIL GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 21 2009, 10:00 PM~14844219
> *TTT
> *


TTT FELLAZ GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Aug 21 2009, 07:13 PM~14842827
> *http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0091.jpg[/img]]
> here my nephews bike im working on. hoping to find him a sissy bar tomorrow.
> *[img





WHAT KIND OF SISSY BAR I GOT 2 DIFFERENT ONES A NEW 3PL TWISTED AND A DOUBLE TWISTED USED...HIT ME UP OR CAN MAYBE GET YOU A FLAT TWISTED..ALL IN GOOD CONDITIONS LIKE NEW...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT FELLAZ GOOD TIMES GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 10:15 PM~14845090
> *TTT FELLAZ GOOD NIGHT!
> *


TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

whats up guys ready for 2morrow!
im getting the trailer from in a bit...
cross your fingers it wont start raining... :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 22 2009, 10:41 AM~14847343
> *GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS
> *



good morning all!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :wave: 
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :wave: 
T


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2009, 10:42 AM~14847647
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 22 2009, 12:09 PM~14848091
> *:biggrin:
> *


HELLO WENDY... READY FOR TOMOROW


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 21 2009, 11:17 PM~14845113
> *WHAT KIND OF SISSY BAR I GOT 2 DIFFERENT ONES A NEW 3PL TWISTED AND A DOUBLE TWISTED USED...HIT ME UP OR CAN MAYBE GET YOU A FLAT TWISTED..ALL IN GOOD CONDITIONS LIKE NEW...
> *


thanks for the offer. if i would have gotten on earlier i would have taken you up on that. we just got in from part shopping. my nephew bought a sissy bar and fenders.


http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0093.jpg[/img]]

next week he wants to buy mirrors and tires.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Aug 22 2009, 04:50 PM~14849473
> *
> *


whats up


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY...I SEE U GUYS R GETTIN ADDICTED TO LAYITLOW!!! :uh: ...WELL I GOT MY BIKE READY FOR TOMORROW N WELL BE HITTING THE ROAD AROUND 6!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

805 READY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY WENDY I THINK WE'RE GONNA MEET U GUYS AT THE SHOW CUZ IF WE GO UP TO UR PLACE WE HAVE TO ROUND A LOT...ALL THE 805 HAS TO DO IS GET THE 101 N EXIT ON BALBOA BLVD...THATS 30 MINUTES...SO WELL MEET U GUYS THERE AT THE SHOW!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 22 2009, 06:12 PM~14849575
> *HEY WENDY I THINK WE'RE GONNA MEET U GUYS AT THE SHOW CUZ IF WE GO UP TO UR PLACE WE HAVE TO ROUND A LOT...ALL THE 805 HAS TO DO IS GET THE 101 N EXIT ON BALBOA BLVD...THATS 30 MINUTES...SO WELL MEET U GUYS THERE AT THE SHOW!!
> *



YEAH KOOL  THATS WHAT I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA DO
ARE YOU GUYS GOING WITH YOUR PRES.. OR ON YOUR OWN?
SEE YOU THERE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 22 2009, 01:48 PM~14848281
> *HELLO WENDY... READY FOR TOMOROW
> *


YES SIR I GOT THE TRAILOR COMING IN EARLY IN THE MORNING...
SO ARE YOU GONNA GO???/


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 22 2009, 06:04 PM~14849530
> *805 READY!!!
> *


818 RIDERS READY! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 28 2009, 04:13 PM~14607154
> *HEY GUYS CLEANING OUT MY CLOSET ALOT PEOPLE HAVE HIT ME UP WHAT I GOT ON LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AND THESE ARE THE FEW PARTS I HAVE LEFT  ...IM WORKING ON GETTING MY LISCENCE STRAIGHT SO HOPEFULLY ILL BE BACK IN BUSINESS...BUT MEANWHILE THIS IS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ARE THE PARTS THAT I HAVE LEFT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 22 2009, 06:01 PM~14849518
> *WUZ UP FAMILY...I SEE U GUYS R GETTIN ADDICTED TO LAYITLOW!!! :uh: ...WELL I GOT MY BIKE READY FOR TOMORROW N WELL BE HITTING THE ROAD AROUND 6!!!...
> *



SEE YOU ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

was up,
can someone black chrome?????


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 22 2009, 08:27 PM~14850899
> *YES SIR I GOT THE TRAILOR COMING IN EARLY IN THE MORNING...
> SO ARE YOU GONNA GO???/
> *


I DONT THINK SO. I DONT GOT RIDE. IM GOING TO ASK MY DAD WHEN HE COMES HOME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 22 2009, 10:29 PM~14851404
> *was up,
> can someone black chrome?????
> *



THEY CAN POWDER COAT IT BLACK BUT NEVER HEARD OF BLACK CHROME :dunno: WHY WHATS UP????
HEY ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW SUNDAY????
CALL ME..TOMORROW MORNING


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

ALRIGHT..YOUR NOT TAKING ANY BIKES HUH?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 22 2009, 11:42 PM~14852314
> *THEY CAN POWDER COAT IT BLACK BUT NEVER HEARD OF BLACK CHROME  :dunno: WHY WHATS UP????
> HEY ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW SUNDAY????
> CALL ME..TOMORROW MORNING
> *


u never herd of black chrome... ask ur chromer.. i think he does... awww i keep for gettn his name but the guy from high class....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 22 2009, 11:43 PM~14852321
> *ALRIGHT..YOUR NOT TAKING ANY BIKES HUH?
> *


damn i just finsh my truck today... i hope everybody had fun today.... post pics what i miss out today... soon ill be out there to with u guys representin to the fullest GT EDITION coming out soon


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT CONGRATZ TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!...HAD SO MUCH FUN TODAY KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILY!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT...PICS WILL BE POSTED LATER!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 12:42 AM~14852314
> *THEY CAN POWDER COAT IT BLACK BUT NEVER HEARD OF BLACK CHROME  :dunno: WHY WHATS UP????
> HEY ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW SUNDAY????
> CALL ME..TOMORROW MORNING
> *


need some on my rims....


----------



## Fleetangel

BLACK POWDER LOOK TIGHT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YEA I MEMBER SOME BIKE HE USE BLACK CHROME AND GOLD. THAT SHIT LOOK BAD ASS THE WAY HE DID IT. HE USE LIL GOLD NOT THAT MUCH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 23 2009, 07:45 PM~14858192
> *TTT CONGRATZ TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!...HAD SO MUCH FUN TODAY KICKIN IT WITH THE FAMILY!
> *


WHO WON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 23 2009, 09:27 PM~14859619
> *WHO WON
> *


TURTLES DAUGHTER,BONNIE,ALEX,MY CUZIN,EVIL TENTATIONZ, N THE CHOPPER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 23 2009, 10:32 PM~14859679
> *TURTLES DAUGHTER,BONNIE,ALEX,MY CUZIN,EVIL TENTATIONZ, N THE CHOPPER
> *



CONGRATS TO ALL OF US! LIKE I SAID WE ARE ALL WINNERS NO MATTER WHAT CAUSE WE SIT IN A HOT DAY, WAKE UP EARLY, PAY FOR HERE AND THERE THINGS TO GET TO THE SHOW AND DURING THE SHOW..WE SPEND EVERY PENNY THAT WE HAVE IN OUR POCKETS...BUT WE ALL COMPLETE OUR MISSION AND ITS TO GO OUT THERE AND REPRESENT OUR CLUB AND TO SHOW WHAT WEVE CREATED....BEING A FULL TIMER GOES BEYOND THAN GETTING A THROPHY....REMEMBER THAT COMMERCIAL ABOUT VISA...A TROPHY YOU CAN BUY BUT THE PRIDE FOR LOWRIDING IS PRICELESS....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THUMBS UP FOR ALL THE BIKE CHAPTERS 805, SAN GABRIEL VALLEY, AND US THE 81 RIDERS WE ALL LOOKED GOOD AND GOOD LINE UP..... :worship:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggr:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 23 2009, 09:32 PM~14859679
> *TURTLES DAUGHTER,BONNIE,ALEX,MY CUZIN,EVIL TENTATIONZ, N THE CHOPPER
> *


HOW MANY BIKES WERE OUT THERE FROM ARE CLUB


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 10:49 PM~14859927
> *THUMBS UP FOR ALL THE BIKE CHAPTERS 805, SAN GABRIEL VALLEY, AND US THE 818 RIDERS WE ALL LOOKED GOOD AND GOOD LINE UP..... :worship:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggr:
> *



OOOOPS I SCREWED UP ON OUR 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 09:49 PM~14859927
> *THUMBS UP FOR ALL THE BIKE CHAPTERS 805, SAN GABRIEL VALLEY, AND US THE 81 RIDERS WE ALL LOOKED GOOD AND GOOD LINE UP..... :worship:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggr:
> *


CONGRATS .................. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 23 2009, 10:50 PM~14859942
> *HOW MANY BIKES WERE OUT THERE FROM ARE CLUB
> *



GOOD TIMES 818RIDERS: 8 BIKES 1 PEDAL CAR
GOOD TIMES 805: 4 BIKES
SAN GABRIEL VALLEY: 2 BIKES

=15 TOTAL :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 23 2009, 10:26 PM~14859611
> *YEA I MEMBER SOME BIKE HE USE BLACK CHROME AND GOLD. THAT SHIT LOOK BAD ASS THE WAY HE DID IT. HE USE LIL GOLD NOT THAT MUCH
> *



BUT BLACK CHROME I NEVER HEARD OF SUCH THING...???  :scrutinize:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 09:54 PM~14859997
> *GOOD TIMES 818RIDERS: 8 BIKES 1 PEDAL CAR
> GOOD TIMES 805:            4 BIKES
> SAN GABRIEL VALLEY:      2 BIKES
> 
> =15 TOTAL  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS GOOD LINE UP ... HEY IF WE TAKE THE BIKES TO VEGAS AND THE OC AND ARIZONA WE GOING TO HAVE ABOUT GOOD 25 TO 30 BIKES THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 09:58 PM~14860044
> *BUT BLACK CHROME I NEVER HEARD OF SUCH THING...???   :scrutinize:
> *


NEVER EVER HERD OF IT ..... ASK TROUBLES...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

MOST LIKELY THERE WILL BE PICS ON THE CAR CLUB TOPIC
CAUSE I FORGOT MY CAMARA AT HOME AND I SEEN THE CAR CLUB
MEMBERS TAKING PICS OF THE BIKES AND THE WHOLE SHOW...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 23 2009, 11:09 PM~14860189
> *DAMN THATS GOOD LINE UP ... HEY IF WE TAKE THE BIKES TO VEGAS AND THE OC AND ARIZONA WE GOING TO HAVE ABOUT GOOD 25 TO 30 BIKES THERE
> *



OOOOH YEAH FOR SURE! THATS WHAT IVE BEEN CALCULATING BUT WHO
KNOWS IF ALL BIKES ARE GOING....HAVENT SEND NO REGS BUT 2 MINE AND
BIG ANDREW...SO FAR...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 23 2009, 11:10 PM~14860197
> *NEVER EVER HERD OF IT ..... ASK TROUBLES...
> *



NO I DONT THINK THERES BLACK CHROME I THINK HES TALKING 
ABOUT....POWDER COATING...I THINK????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14860219
> *OOOOH YEAH FOR SURE! THATS WHAT IVE BEEN CALCULATING BUT WHO
> KNOWS IF ALL BIKES ARE GOING....HAVENT SEND NO REGS BUT 2 MINE AND
> BIG ANDREW...SO FAR...
> *


DAMN I WANT TO GO TO VEGAS. BUT I RATHER GO TO WORK AND PUT THE MONEY IN THE BIKE GET IT OUT QUICKER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 23 2009, 09:30 PM~14858724
> *need some on my rims....
> *



ACTUALLY I SAW THE GUY THAT POWDER COATED MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
2DAY AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW AND I TALKED TO HIM ABOUT ALL OF YOU 
GUYS THAT WANT POWDER COATING AND HE SAID AS LONG AS YOU GUYS 
ALL COME AT THE SAME TIME WITH ME HE WILL GIVE ME SOME MAD DISCOUNT...
SHY BOY IS GETTING HES$$$ READY TO POWDER COAT HES WHEELS..  SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR ALL READY....IM PLANNING OF PAYING A VISIT BEFORE VEGAS TO DO SOME TOUCH UPS TO SOME PARTS..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 23 2009, 11:15 PM~14860257
> *DAMN I WANT TO GO TO VEGAS. BUT I RATHER GO TO WORK AND PUT THE MONEY IN THE BIKE GET IT OUT QUICKER
> *



YEAH THATS TRUE THERE WILL ALWAYS BE NEXT YEAR...
ME IM DROPPING EVERYTHING TO MAKE IT TO VEGAS
I TAKE IT AS MY HONEY MOON AND VACATIONS...
I THINK I DESERVE IT...LOL! :biggrin: 
THE BIKE IS JUST AN EXCUSE..HAHAHAHAHA!
J/K A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING I ALWAYS LOOK FOWARD
FOR IT EVERY YEAR....6 YRS IN A ROW ALREADY..  :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

BIG ANDREW..THANKS FOR SHOWING UP IT WAS GOOD TO 
SEE YOU THERE! TO BAD DIDNT GET TO CHI CHAT WITH YOU... :biggrin: 
THERES THAT LOW LOWS CAR SHOW THIS SATURDAY COMING UP @
THE MARY MACULATE.....CALL ME UP...UR MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW
UP.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 10:24 PM~14860354
> *YEAH THATS TRUE THERE WILL ALWAYS BE NEXT YEAR...
> ME IM DROPPING EVERYTHING TO MAKE IT TO VEGAS
> I TAKE IT AS MY HONEY MOON AND VACATIONS...
> I THINK I DESERVE IT...LOL! :biggrin:
> THE BIKE IS JUST AN EXCUSE..HAHAHAHAHA!
> J/K A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING I ALWAYS LOOK FOWARD
> FOR IT EVERY YEAR....6 YRS IN A ROW ALREADY..  :biggrin:
> *


damn the last time i was there was like 2 years ago....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 24 2009, 09:25 AM~14862351
> *damn the last time i was there was like 2 years ago....
> *



YOU DIDNT GO LAST YEAR WHEN WE HAD THE GT PARTY DINNER @ THAT
DON PATRON PLACE...??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANKS GOOD TIMERS I HAD A GREAT TIME
YESTURDAY AT THE SHOW...


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 11:17 PM~14860274
> *ACTUALLY I SAW THE GUY THAT POWDER COATED MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
> 2DAY AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW AND I TALKED TO HIM ABOUT ALL OF YOU
> GUYS THAT WANT POWDER COATING AND HE SAID AS LONG AS YOU GUYS
> ALL COME AT THE SAME TIME WITH ME HE WILL GIVE ME SOME MAD DISCOUNT...
> SHY BOY IS GETTING HES$$$ READY TO POWDER COAT HES WHEELS..  SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR ALL READY....IM PLANNING OF PAYING A VISIT BEFORE VEGAS TO DO SOME TOUCH UPS TO SOME PARTS..
> *


tell me wen weer goin


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 24 2009, 11:41 AM~14863785
> *tell me wen weer goin
> *



YOU TELL ME :biggrin: 2MORROW IF YOU WANT TO...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

A NEW MEMBER WILL BE JOINING US TO THE GT FAMILY PRETTY SOON THE BEGINNINGS OF NEXT YEAR....IT WILL BE MY BABY GIRL HENNESSY....WITH A NEW PROJECT THAT HASNT BEEN OUT THERE YET... BUT HAS BEEN IN THE PLANNING FOR 3 YEARS ALREADY...WANTED TO TAKE OUR TIME ON THIS ONE BECAUSE I WANT IT TO COME OUT RIGHT AND TO LAND IN THE RIGHT HANDS FROM PAINTER, ENGRAVER, CUSTOM PARTS ECT....BUT MOST OF ALL WHAT WEVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR IS THE ONE THATS GONNA CREATE THE MAGIC....THE MURRALS....SO THATS THE ONE THING WE STILL HAVENT FOUND...SOME ONE GOOD WITH FAIR PRICES.....NOT TALKING ABOUT CHEAP BUT ATLEAST SOME ONE THATS NOT GONNA TRY TO OVER CHARGE US.....CANT WAIT FOR THIS TO REALIZE... hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 09:07 AM~14862782
> *YOU DIDNT GO LAST YEAR WHEN WE HAD THE GT PARTY DINNER @ THAT
> DON PATRON PLACE...??
> *


NOPE I DIDNT GO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 11:10 AM~14864050
> *A NEW MEMBER WILL BE JOINING US TO THE GT FAMILY PRETTY SOON THE BEGINNINGS OF NEXT YEAR....IT WILL BE MY BABY GIRL HENNESSY....WITH A NEW PROJECT THAT HASNT BEEN OUT THERE YET... BUT HAS BEEN IN THE PLANNING FOR 3 YEARS ALREADY...WANTED TO TAKE OUR TIME ON THIS ONE BECAUSE I WANT IT TO COME OUT RIGHT AND TO LAND IN THE RIGHT HANDS FROM PAINTER, ENGRAVER, CUSTOM PARTS ECT....BUT MOST OF ALL WHAT WEVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR IS THE ONE THATS GONNA CREATE THE MAGIC....THE MURRALS....SO THATS THE ONE THING WE STILL HAVENT FOUND...SOME ONE GOOD WITH FAIR PRICES.....NOT TALKING ABOUT CHEAP BUT ATLEAST SOME ONE THATS NOT GONNA TRY TO OVER CHARGE US.....CANT WAIT FOR THIS TO REALIZE... hno:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP


----------



## mr.casper

WAT GT 
THIS FROM A SHOW HERE IN DA EAST COAST!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 24 2009, 12:59 PM~14864554
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT  OUT :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 11:27 PM~14860378
> *BIG ANDREW..THANKS FOR SHOWING UP IT WAS GOOD TO
> SEE YOU THERE! TO BAD DIDNT GET TO CHI CHAT WITH YOU... :biggrin:
> THERES THAT LOW LOWS CAR SHOW THIS SATURDAY COMING UP @
> THE MARY MACULATE.....CALL ME UP...UR MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW
> UP.....
> *


your welcom..yes i went just so u can see me there.. saw some nice bikes...yea i think ima go...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 11:17 PM~14860274
> *ACTUALLY I SAW THE GUY THAT POWDER COATED MY DAUGHTERS PARTS
> 2DAY AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW AND I TALKED TO HIM ABOUT ALL OF YOU
> GUYS THAT WANT POWDER COATING AND HE SAID AS LONG AS YOU GUYS
> ALL COME AT THE SAME TIME WITH ME HE WILL GIVE ME SOME MAD DISCOUNT...
> SHY BOY IS GETTING HES$$$ READY TO POWDER COAT HES WHEELS..  SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR ALL READY....IM PLANNING OF PAYING A VISIT BEFORE VEGAS TO DO SOME TOUCH UPS TO SOME PARTS..
> *


yea i know him fromw wayyy bak.. i was wit them...


----------



## Fleetangel

WHERE THE PICZ FROM YESTERDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB MAKIN NOISE...HOPE TO HAVE THE FAMILY IN THE 805 ON THE 13TH!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS THE ON THE 13


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 24 2009, 02:44 PM~14866209
> *WHATS THE ON THE 13
> *


CAR SHOW FROM ROLLIN RICH CC


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 23 2009, 10:14 PM~14860243
> *NO I DONT THINK THERES BLACK CHROME I THINK HES TALKING
> ABOUT....POWDER COATING...I THINK????
> *











black chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14866950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black chrome  :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT URS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14866950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black chrome  :biggrin:
> *


THATS BAD HOMIE I LIKE IT ... BLACK CHROME IS BETTER THE POWDER COATING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2009, 02:53 PM~14866319
> *CAR SHOW FROM ROLLIN RICH CC
> *


WHERE U LIVE AT .....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 04:46 PM~14866950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black chrome  :biggrin:
> *


thatss sikk who did it??


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

CONGRATS TO ALL THE MEMBERS WHO WON ON THE MAJESTICS SHOW YESTURDAY...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HEY GOODTIMERS WATS UP....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 24 2009, 07:55 PM~14867526
> *thatss sikk who did it??
> *


the part was made & desing by my bro syked1 from luxurious mtl chapter bike club :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 06:46 PM~14866950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black chrome  :biggrin:
> *


thx guys... yes that is really black chrome folks ... Linville has it on some of his parts from D-twist... speedie can do it


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 24 2009, 04:46 PM~14866950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black chrome  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS THE PICTURE FOR ??? TO SHOW ME THAT THE GUY DOESNT HAVE ANY SHOES ON  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OK! YOU GUYS GOT ME YOU GUYS WHERE RIGHT AND I WAS WAAAY TO WRONG
HAY MAN IM A GIRL IM NOT ALL TO EXPERIENCE IN THIS...LOL..! IM GETTING THERE....THATS SOME BAD ASS FORKS AND BLACK CHROME...WHO DOES
THAT BELONG TOOO???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 24 2009, 06:55 PM~14868155
> *thx guys... yes that is really black chrome folks ... Linville has it on some of his parts from D-twist... speedie can do it
> *



X2 OUCH :banghead: I GOT IT THERES REAL BLACK CHROME... IS BAD ASS...NO MORE RUBIN IT ON MY FACE PLEASE IM SO EMBARASED ALREADY..LOL....!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 24 2009, 06:50 PM~14868096
> *the part was made & desing by  my  bro  syked1 from luxurious mtl  chapter bike club  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 24 2009, 05:55 PM~14867526
> *thatss sikk who did it??
> *



:buttkick: YOU GOT ME....IM SORRY FOR NOT BELIEVING IN YOU....
BUT OK THERE YOU GO THERE IS BLACK CHROMING...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANKS BASHER....2DAY I LEARNED SOMETHIN NEW....
GOOD LOOKIN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TO
THE
TOP!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SO WHATS NEXT FOR THIS WEEKEND WHERE IS EVERYONE HEADING TO...?


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 PM~14870566
> *SO WHATS NEXT FOR THIS WEEKEND WHERE IS EVERYONE HEADING TO...?
> *


Saturday i am taking my Boys Bike to the the Pal Show in Oxnard!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 PM~14870566
> *SO WHATS NEXT FOR THIS WEEKEND WHERE IS EVERYONE HEADING TO...?
> *


work.....lol.... and maybe coasta mesa....with john jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 PM~14870071
> *X2 OUCH :banghead:  I GOT IT THERES REAL BLACK CHROME... IS BAD ASS...NO MORE RUBIN IT ON MY FACE PLEASE IM SO EMBARASED ALREADY..LOL....!
> *


i told u to talk to speedie ... but no .... u said there no such thing of black chrome ....lol...just kidding ...but i did say to talk to speedie


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 11:26 PM~14869992
> *WHATS THE PICTURE FOR ??? TO SHOW ME THAT THE GUY DOESNT HAVE ANY SHOES ON
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OK! YOU GUYS GOT ME YOU GUYS WHERE RIGHT AND I WAS WAAAY TO WRONG
> HAY MAN IM A GIRL IM NOT ALL TO EXPERIENCE IN THIS...LOL..! IM GETTING THERE....THATS SOME BAD ASS FORKS AND BLACK CHROME...WHO DOES
> THAT BELONG TOOO???
> *


its mine its part of my "bird on a wire" build check it out. Im from Montreal canada about 5 hours north of NYC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i got this show this sunday....


True Memories Los Angeles is throwing a car show/chili cookoff in the city of montebello located in the parking lot of Albertsons at 4269 Via Campo St. Montebello, Ca, 90640. Its cross street is Wilcox Ave. Roll-in time is from 7-9 and show time is 9-3. Cars are $15, motorcycles are $10, and bikes are $5. Best of show trophies will be awarded.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14870132
> *:buttkick: YOU GOT ME....IM SORRY FOR NOT BELIEVING IN YOU....
> BUT OK THERE YOU GO THERE IS BLACK CHROMING...
> *


hahaha its okkk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 08:39 PM~14870149
> *THANKS BASHER....2DAY I LEARNED SOMETHIN NEW....
> GOOD LOOKIN OUT  :thumbsup:
> *


its all good, lol don't say that theres a lot of people that haven't heard of black chrome or pink chrome


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 25 2009, 09:57 AM~14874013
> *its all good, lol don't say that theres a lot of people that haven't heard of black chrome or pink chrome
> *


 :0 PINK CHROME! BASHER SAY WHAT!?
WOW THAT MUST BE EVEN NICER DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS
OF THE PINK CHROME...THIS IS INTERESTING...WHAT OTHER
COLORS ARE THEY??? OR ARE THEY ANADIZED...J/K...ITS CHROME


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 24 2009, 11:05 PM~14871210
> *i got this show this sunday....
> True Memories Los Angeles is throwing a car show/chili cookoff in the city of montebello located in the parking lot of Albertsons at 4269 Via Campo St. Montebello, Ca, 90640. Its cross street is Wilcox Ave. Roll-in time is from 7-9 and show time is 9-3. Cars are $15, motorcycles are $10, and bikes are $5. Best of show trophies will be awarded.
> *



ITS THIS BY WHERE ALEX LIVES...IVE GONE TO A COUPLE OF SHOWS IN 
MONTEBELLO IN A PARKING LOT OF A DONUT SHOP...ACROOS FROM A
RESTAURANT CALLED ARBYS....SOUNDS INTERESTING Hmmmmm


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 11:00 AM~14875164
> *:0 PINK CHROME! BASHER SAY WHAT!?
> WOW THAT MUST BE EVEN NICER DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS
> OF THE PINK CHROME...THIS IS INTERESTING...WHAT OTHER
> COLORS ARE THEY??? OR ARE THEY ANADIZED...J/K...ITS CHROME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hold on let me look for the pic


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 25 2009, 09:49 AM~14873951
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 
WHATS THAT ABOUT?? YOU SUPPOSE TO PUT TTT
HAHAHAHAHA! JUST MESSING WITH YOU....
SO YOU GOING TO JAGSTERS 2DAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 25 2009, 12:04 PM~14875207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hold on let me look for the pic
> *



ALRIGHT KOOL  ILL WAITH HERE WITH SOME POPCORN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 24 2009, 06:14 PM~14867715
> *CONGRATS TO ALL THE MEMBERS WHO WON ON THE MAJESTICS SHOW YESTURDAY...
> *



FROM THE 818 CHAPTER JESSY MOORE PARK TOOK 1ST PLACE
DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 1ST PLACE, QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 2ND PLACE
AND ALEX TOOK 3RD PLACE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 24 2009, 06:16 PM~14867747
> *HEY GOODTIMERS WATS UP....
> *



WHATS UP! YOU AND WHO ELSE TOOK A THROPHIE HOME...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14870734
> *Saturday i am taking my Boys Bike to the the Pal Show in Oxnard!
> *



OH YEAH I HEARD ABOUT THAT ONE SHOW...THATS KOOL...
WE MIGHT GO TO THE LOW LOWS CAR SHOW...HERE IN THE 818


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 11:10 AM~14875284
> *WHATS UP! YOU AND WHO ELSE TOOK A THROPHIE HOME...
> *


My Boys Bike took home a 1st. :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 24 2009, 04:52 PM~14867494
> *WHERE U LIVE AT .....
> *


THOUSAND OAKS...THE SHOW WILL BE IN OXNARD!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 11:09 AM~14875268
> *FROM THE 818 CHAPTER JESSY MOORE PARK TOOK 1ST PLACE
> DRAMA QUEEN TOOK 1ST PLACE, QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 2ND PLACE
> AND ALEX TOOK 3RD PLACE...
> *


JESSE IS NOT FROM MORPARK!!!!IS THOUSAND OAKS!!!!!THOUSAND OAKS...THOUSAND OAKS!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2009, 01:44 PM~14876152
> *JESSE IS NOT FROM MORPARK!!!!IS THOUSAND OAKS!!!!!THOUSAND OAKS...THOUSAND OAKS!!!
> *



AYYY PUES MIRA HIJO....SAME THING DIFFERENT COLOR...NO?
WHEN I MET HIM HE STAYED AT MOORPARK AND THATS WHAT I CALL
HIM TO KNOW WHAT JESSY ARE WE TALKING ABOUT...ASTA TU ME
ENTENDISTES....NO???? :biggrin: ....OK I REPEAT MY SELF THEN...
JESSIE FROM THE 818 TOOK 1ST PLACE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2009, 01:44 PM~14876152
> *JESSE IS NOT FROM MORPARK!!!!IS THOUSAND OAKS!!!!!THOUSAND OAKS...THOUSAND OAKS!!!
> *



CONGRATS TO YOUR CHAPTER FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN AT THE SHOW!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 25 2009, 12:56 PM~14875677
> *My Boys Bike took home a 1st.  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: CONGRATS!
WHICH ONE IS HES BIKE?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2009, 01:41 PM~14876110
> *THOUSAND OAKS...THE SHOW WILL BE IN OXNARD!
> *



Hmmmmm... interesing i heard is going to be a good show


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 03:03 PM~14877102
> *Hmmmmm... interesting i heard is going to be a good show
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GUYS REMEMBER THAT THIS FRIDAY NO LATER THAN SUDAY I NEED
YOU GUYS TO BRING IN THE MONEY AND FILL OUT THE REGISTRATION
FOR VEGAS....!!!!!!!! HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 01:57 PM~14877035
> *AYYY PUES MIRA HIJO....SAME THING DIFFERENT COLOR...NO?
> WHEN I MET HIM HE STAYED AT MOORPARK AND THATS WHAT I CALL
> HIM TO KNOW WHAT JESSY ARE WE TALKING ABOUT...ASTA TU ME
> ENTENDISTES....NO???? :biggrin: ....OK I REPEAT MY SELF THEN...
> JESSIE FROM THE 818 TOOK 1ST PLACE.... :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YA JUST PLAYIN AROUND...UR FROM SAN FERNANDO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 01:58 PM~14877045
> *CONGRATS TO YOUR CHAPTER FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN AT THE SHOW!
> *


THANX WE CAME HOME WITH 3 TROPHIES...TOO BAD I DIDNT GET JUDGED!! :angry: ...THE JUDGE SKIPPED ME!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 02:03 PM~14877102
> *Hmmmmm... interesing i heard is going to be a good show
> *


HOPE IT IS...WELL AT LEAST THE CONCERT!!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 11:58 AM~14863949
> *YOU TELL ME  :biggrin: 2MORROW IF YOU WANT TO...
> *


i got the money just tell me wen you want to go


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GUYS I NEED A 16 INCH ALL CHROME SEAT PAN DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE??


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 11:07 AM~14875250
> *ALRIGHT KOOL    ILL WAITH HERE WITH SOME POPCORN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
couldnt find it :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 25 2009, 07:26 PM~14879748
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> couldnt find it  :angry:
> *



OH THATS KOOL ATLEAST YOU TRYED I THOUGHT YOU HAD FORGOT 
ABOUT IT... :scrutinize: OR DID YOU???Hmmmm..
THANKS ATLEAST I KNOW THERES MORE THAN JUST GOLD AND CHROME..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 04:41 PM~14878620
> *GUYS I NEED A 16 INCH ALL CHROME SEAT PAN DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE??
> *


i got 16 inch seat... but not all chrome seat pan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 11:10 AM~14875284
> *WHATS UP! YOU AND WHO ELSE TOOK A THROPHIE HOME...
> *


it was me manuel and tony... how many of ur members won..


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 01:59 PM~14877066
> *:thumbsup: CONGRATS!
> WHICH ONE IS HES BIKE?
> *


This is Anthonys Bike


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2009, 03:52 PM~14877609
> *I GOT YA JUST PLAYIN AROUND...UR FROM SAN FERNANDO
> *



I KNOW  FROM SAN FERNANDO VALLEY YES...BUT FROM THE
CITY OF PACOIMA..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 25 2009, 07:56 PM~14880081
> *i got 16 inch seat... but not all chrome seat pan
> *


IS IT A "16" SEAT PAN OR A SEAT WITH FABRIC ON IT...
I DONT NEED IT CHROME ANYWAYS CAUSE WERE DOING MURRALS
ON IT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2009, 03:53 PM~14877625
> *THANX WE CAME HOME WITH 3 TROPHIES...TOO BAD I DIDNT GET JUDGED!! :angry: ...THE JUDGE SKIPPED ME!
> *


BUT WHY WOULD THEY SKIP YOU..DID YOU PAY YOUR ENTREE...
AND IF YOU DID THEN WHY DIDNT YOU SAY ANYTHING TO THEM :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 26 2009, 12:01 AM~14883355
> *This is Anthonys Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SO YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL....
OK...SEE I REALLY DONT KNOW WHO IS WHO UP IN HERE
CAUSE I CANT SEE THE FACES....BUT THE LITTLE BOY 
DIDNT GO TO THE SHOW HUH???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 25 2009, 09:49 PM~14881630
> *it was me manuel and tony... how many of ur members won..
> *


 818 RIDERS 
FROM THE BIKE CLUB--- 
"16"QUEEN OF THE STREETS, DRAMA QUEEN / "20"ALEX, AND JESSIE FROM
THOUSAND OAKS SON TOOK ONE AS WELL..
FROM THE CAR CLUB---
JAY AND ALFREDO BOTH 1ST PLACE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 07:17 AM~14884875
> *OH SO YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL....
> OK...SEE I REALLY DONT KNOW WHO IS WHO UP IN HERE
> CAUSE I CANT SEE THE FACES....BUT THE LITTLE BOY
> DIDNT GO TO THE SHOW HUH???
> *


HELLO IM PAUL JR. THE FOUNDER SON .HAHAHAHAHA JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 07:14 AM~14884854
> *IS IT A "16" SEAT PAN OR A SEAT WITH FABRIC ON IT...
> I DONT NEED IT CHROME ANYWAYS CAUSE WERE DOING MURRALS
> ON IT....
> *


ITS A SEAT WITH FABRIC ON IT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PntryBZn1Rw


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 09:04 AM~14885210
> *ITS A SEAT WITH FABRIC ON IT
> *



 I NEED ONE WITH NO FABRIC...
HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 08:58 AM~14885164
> *HELLO IM PAUL JR. THE FOUNDER SON .HAHAHAHAHA JK
> *



:angry: VERY FUNNY MR.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I FOUND THIS VIDEO IN THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION A LITTLE SOMETHING FROM THE DENVER COLORADO LOW RIDER SHOW 2009 POSTED FROM 
(SCHWINN 1966) WELL HERE YOU GO GUYS HOPE YOU ENJOY...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PntryBZn1Rw


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I FOUND THIS VIDEO IN THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION A LITTLE SOMETHING FROM THE DENVER COLORADO LOW RIDER SHOW 2009 POSTED FROM 
(SCHWINN 1966) WELL HERE YOU GO GUYS HOPE YOU ENJOY...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PntryBZn1Rw


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 07:15 AM~14884862
> *BUT WHY WOULD THEY SKIP YOU..DID YOU PAY YOUR ENTREE...
> AND IF YOU DID THEN WHY DIDNT YOU SAY ANYTHING TO THEM  :angry:
> *


I DID PAID BUT IM SHY N I DONT LIKE TO ARGUE :biggrin: ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 10:03 AM~14886253
> *I FOUND THIS VIDEO IN THE LOWRIDER BIKE SECTION A LITTLE SOMETHING FROM THE DENVER COLORADO LOW RIDER SHOW 2009 POSTED FROM
> (SCHWINN 1966) WELL HERE YOU GO GUYS HOPE YOU ENJOY...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PntryBZn1Rw
> *


NICE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 09:48 AM~14886095
> *:angry:  VERY FUNNY MR.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 07:17 AM~14884875
> *OH SO YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BEAUTIFUL BABY GIRL....
> OK...SEE I REALLY DONT KNOW WHO IS WHO UP IN HERE
> CAUSE I CANT SEE THE FACES....BUT THE LITTLE BOY
> DIDNT GO TO THE SHOW HUH???
> *


Yup that is us. Anthony is Medically Handicap and is limited to were he can go.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 26 2009, 11:28 AM~14886522
> *Yup that is us. Anthony is Medically Handicap and is limited to were he can go.
> *



OH SORRY THAT SUCKS...AND IT WAS SUPER HOT THAT DAY....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 11:13 AM~14886343
> *I DID PAID BUT IM SHY N  I DONT LIKE TO ARGUE :biggrin: ...
> *



YOU DONT HAVE TO ARGUE WITH THEM JUST GO ASK OR LET THEM KNOW THAT
THEY DIDNT JUDGE YOUR BIKE....
IN BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS THEY SKIPPED THE ROW WHERE MY DAUGHTER
WAS SET UP SO THEY DIDNT JUDGE TILL I WENT AND TOLD THEM NICELY
AND THEY APOLAGIZED SO THEY WENT TO JUDGE HER BIKE AND THE
REST OF THE BIKES THAT WERE THERE AS WELL...AND MY DAUGHTER TOOK
1ST PLACE....  ON HER CATEGORY...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

wats upp


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 24 2009, 11:41 AM~14863785
> *tell me wen weer goin
> *


FOR WHAT SHOW DO YOU WANT THEM FOR THE GUY ONLY TAKES 1 DAY TO DO THE POWDER COATING AND THEN ITS ALL UP TO WHOM EVER IS GONNA PUT THE SPOKES BACK ON
YOU SHOULD CALL PEDLARS WEST TO SEE HOW MUCH DO THEY CHARGE TO PUT THE SPOKES BACK ON AND HOW LONG DO THEY TAKE....I CAN TAKE YOU...2DAY IF YOU LIKE OR TOMORROW....CALL ME..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 06:32 PM~14879830
> *OH THATS KOOL ATLEAST YOU TRYED I THOUGHT YOU HAD FORGOT
> ABOUT IT... :scrutinize: OR DID YOU???Hmmmm..
> THANKS ATLEAST I KNOW THERES MORE THAN JUST GOLD AND CHROME..
> *


lol naw I didn't 
yuuup I was looking for a 61 from bowtie connections cause that one has copper parts, it looks sick :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

PLEASE MORE PICTURES LESS "DAYS OF ARE LIFES" PLEASE MORE PHOTOS OF BUILD UP NEW PARTS NEW PAINT JOB ECT. ECT THANK U HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA J/K FOR DAY .. BUT KEEP PUSHINN HARD.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 11:37 AM~14887233
> *OH SORRY THAT SUCKS...AND IT WAS SUPER HOT THAT DAY....
> *


Ya he would have hated me for taking him that day!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 26 2009, 01:54 PM~14887973
> *PLEASE MORE PICTURES LESS "DAYS OF ARE LIFES" PLEASE MORE PHOTOS OF BUILD UP NEW PARTS NEW PAINT JOB ECT. ECT  THANK U HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA  J/K FOR DAY .. BUT KEEP PUSHINN HARD.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WELL I MY COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN AND I CANT DOWN LOAD THE
PICS FROM MY CAMARA....
STILL WAITTING ON MY DAUGHTERS PARTS THERE GETTING ENGRAVED
AND I JUST TOOK HER BIKE YESTURDAY WITH THE PINTSTRIPER TO DO 
SOME TOUCH UPS AND A BIT OF GOLD LEAFING....THATS IT FOR NOW
I GUESS UNTILL I GET BACK THE BIKE AND PARTS...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 02:28 PM~14888956
> *WELL I MY COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN AND I CANT DOWN LOAD THE
> PICS FROM MY CAMARA....
> STILL WAITTING ON MY DAUGHTERS PARTS THERE GETTING ENGRAVED
> AND I JUST TOOK HER BIKE YESTURDAY WITH THE PINTSTRIPER TO DO
> SOME TOUCH UPS AND A BIT OF GOLD LEAFING....THATS IT FOR NOW
> I GUESS UNTILL I GET BACK THE BIKE AND PARTS...
> *


are u goin to costa messa??


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 24 2009, 11:10 AM~14864050
> *A NEW MEMBER WILL BE JOINING US TO THE GT FAMILY PRETTY SOON THE BEGINNINGS OF NEXT YEAR....IT WILL BE MY BABY GIRL HENNESSY....WITH A NEW PROJECT THAT HASNT BEEN OUT THERE YET... BUT HAS BEEN IN THE PLANNING FOR 3 YEARS ALREADY...WANTED TO TAKE OUR TIME ON THIS ONE BECAUSE I WANT IT TO COME OUT RIGHT AND TO LAND IN THE RIGHT HANDS FROM PAINTER, ENGRAVER, CUSTOM PARTS ECT....BUT MOST OF ALL WHAT WEVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR IS THE ONE THATS GONNA CREATE THE MAGIC....THE MURRALS....SO THATS THE ONE THING WE STILL HAVENT FOUND...SOME ONE GOOD WITH FAIR PRICES.....NOT TALKING ABOUT CHEAP BUT ATLEAST SOME ONE THATS NOT GONNA TRY TO OVER CHARGE US.....CANT WAIT FOR THIS TO REALIZE... hno:
> *


TALK 2 TONI EAST LOS HIS HOMIE IS REAL GOOD AND PRICE IS RIGHT  

MY SONS SCOOTER PAINTED AND NOW IN FOR SOME STRIPES AND LEAF


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 26 2009, 03:36 PM~14889041
> *are u goin to costa messa??
> *



ITS THIS SUNDAY HUH? IM NOT SURE YET...CAUSE WERE GOING TO A
SHOW THIS SATURDAY IN THE VALLEY...ARE YOU GOING?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2009, 01:57 PM~14877035
> *AYYY PUES MIRA HIJO....SAME THING DIFFERENT COLOR...NO?
> WHEN I MET HIM HE STAYED AT MOORPARK AND THATS WHAT I CALL
> HIM TO KNOW WHAT JESSY ARE WE TALKING ABOUT...ASTA TU ME
> ENTENDISTES....NO???? :biggrin: ....OK I REPEAT MY SELF THEN...
> JESSIE FROM THE 818 TOOK 1ST PLACE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IM JESSE FROM DA 818 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 03:50 PM~14889172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IM JESSE FROM DA 818  :biggrin:
> *



OK.... :scrutinize: 
ILL CORRECT IT ALL
JESSIE THAT STAYED IN MOORE PARK WHEN I MET HIM 
BUT NOW HE LIVES IN THOUSAND OAKS
BUT HES FROM THE 818 RIDERS CHAPTER.. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 01:13 PM~14887593
> *FOR WHAT SHOW DO YOU WANT THEM FOR THE GUY ONLY TAKES 1 DAY TO DO THE POWDER COATING  AND THEN ITS ALL UP TO WHOM EVER IS GONNA PUT THE SPOKES BACK ON
> YOU SHOULD CALL PEDLARS WEST TO SEE HOW MUCH DO THEY CHARGE TO PUT THE SPOKES BACK ON AND HOW LONG DO THEY TAKE....I CAN TAKE YOU...2DAY IF YOU LIKE OR TOMORROW....CALL ME..
> *


was up wendy can u take me


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14887287
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO ARGUE WITH THEM JUST GO ASK OR LET THEM KNOW THAT
> THEY DIDNT JUDGE YOUR BIKE....
> IN BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS THEY SKIPPED THE ROW WHERE MY DAUGHTER
> WAS SET UP SO THEY DIDNT JUDGE TILL I WENT AND TOLD THEM NICELY
> AND THEY APOLAGIZED SO THEY WENT TO JUDGE HER BIKE AND THE
> REST OF THE BIKES THAT WERE THERE AS WELL...AND MY DAUGHTER TOOK
> 1ST PLACE....  ON HER CATEGORY...
> *


BUT I WASNT GONNA PLACE THOUGH...MY CUZIN TOOK STREET NOT MILD AS SHE WAS SUPPOST TO


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY IM DOIN ANOTHER BIKE FOR MY OTHER CUZIN...IM DOING A DIAMOND TANK ON IT!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 02:57 PM~14889238
> *OK.... :scrutinize:
> ILL CORRECT IT ALL
> JESSIE THAT STAYED IN MOORE PARK WHEN I MET HIM
> BUT NOW HE LIVES IN THOUSAND OAKS
> BUT HES FROM THE 818 RIDERS CHAPTER.. :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE JUST PULLIN UR LEGS WENDY ITS ALL GOOD WE ALL GOOD TIMES


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 03:43 PM~14889656
> *BUT I WASNT GONNA PLACE THOUGH...MY CUZIN TOOK STREET NOT MILD AS SHE WAS SUPPOST TO
> *


No point in Crying over spilled milk. When one GoodTimer Wins we all win! A throphy is just a piece of plastic in my opinion.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 09:44 AM~14886056
> *  I NEED ONE WITH NO FABRIC...
> HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT???
> *


MAKE ME AN OFFER. WE WILL WORK SOMETHING OUT IF U WANT FOR THAT CONTINETAL KIT U WANT ....TAKE SOME CASH OFF OF IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14887287
> *YOU DONT HAVE TO ARGUE WITH THEM JUST GO ASK OR LET THEM KNOW THAT
> THEY DIDNT JUDGE YOUR BIKE....
> IN BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS THEY SKIPPED THE ROW WHERE MY DAUGHTER
> WAS SET UP SO THEY DIDNT JUDGE TILL I WENT AND TOLD THEM NICELY
> AND THEY APOLAGIZED SO THEY WENT TO JUDGE HER BIKE AND THE
> REST OF THE BIKES THAT WERE THERE AS WELL...AND MY DAUGHTER TOOK
> 1ST PLACE....  ON HER CATEGORY...
> *


YUP U GOT TO SAY *PLEASE* WHEN U ASK TO .... :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

whut up good times


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 26 2009, 04:46 PM~14890236
> *No point in Crying over spilled milk. When one GoodTimer Wins we all win! A throphy is just a piece of plastic in my opinion.
> *


THATS RIGHT..... F*CK THE TROPHY..... ITS ALL ABOUT REPRESENTING WHERE U ARE FROM... AND IF U WANT TO TROPHY U COULD HAVE ONE MINDS. I GOT BASEBALL,BOXING, AND TROPHYS FROM UR SHOW. TAKE THAT BACK NOT THE BOXING ONE THATS MY BABY....LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 09:48 AM~14886095
> *:angry:  VERY FUNNY MR.
> *


SORRY..... :tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 26 2009, 12:54 PM~14887973
> *PLEASE MORE PICTURES LESS "DAYS OF ARE LIFES" PLEASE MORE PHOTOS OF BUILD UP NEW PARTS NEW PAINT JOB ECT. ECT  THANK U HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA  J/K FOR DAY .. BUT KEEP PUSHINN HARD.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILLL POST UP SOON .... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 26 2009, 02:36 PM~14889041
> *are u goin to costa messa??
> *


IM GOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 02:48 PM~14889152
> *TALK 2 TONI EAST LOS HIS HOMIE IS REAL GOOD AND PRICE IS RIGHT
> 
> MY SONS SCOOTER PAINTED AND NOW IN FOR SOME STRIPES AND LEAF
> *


HE GOES TO THE SAME GUY I DO MY MURALS ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 03:46 PM~14889687
> *HEY IM DOIN ANOTHER BIKE FOR MY OTHER CUZIN...IM DOING A DIAMOND TANK ON IT!
> *


THATS GOING TO LOOK TIGHT I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO THAT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

my new frame is being sent to phoneix for paint and murals!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 04:54 PM~14890364
> *THATS RIGHT..... F*CK THE TROPHY..... ITS ALL ABOUT REPRESENTING WHERE U ARE FROM... AND IF U WANT TO TROPHY U COULD HAVE ONE MINDS. I GOT BASEBALL,BOXING, AND TROPHYS FROM UR SHOW. TAKE THAT BACK NOT THE BOXING ONE THATS MY BABY....LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 26 2009, 04:46 PM~14890236
> *No point in Crying over spilled milk. When one GoodTimer Wins we all win! A throphy is just a piece of plastic in my opinion.
> *


I KNWO N I GET SO HAPPY EVRYTIME I SEE U GUYS GETTING UR TROPHIES!!!...THATS WUT MOSTLY MATTERS TO ME!!!...IF I WAS FOR THE TROPHIES U THINK I WOULD BE HERE RIGHT NOW???HELLS NO...ITS FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 04:54 PM~14890364
> *THATS RIGHT..... F*CK THE TROPHY..... ITS ALL ABOUT REPRESENTING WHERE U ARE FROM... AND IF U WANT TO TROPHY U COULD HAVE ONE MINDS. I GOT BASEBALL,BOXING, AND TROPHYS FROM UR SHOW. TAKE THAT BACK NOT THE BOXING ONE THATS MY BABY....LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 04:58 PM~14890415
> *THATS GOING TO LOOK TIGHT I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO THAT
> *


I THINK ITLL BE READY BEFORE VEGAS.....I DONT KNOW BUT PARTS THOUGH


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 05:32 PM~14890717
> *my new frame is being sent to phoneix for paint and murals!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MIRALO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

gettin my rims powder coated any1 no were i can get the spokes put back together?


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 06:32 PM~14890717
> *my new frame is being sent to phoneix for paint and murals!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wat u gettin?


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 26 2009, 06:33 PM~14891285
> *gettin my rims powder coated any1 no were i can get the spokes put back together?
> *


How do you wanna lace them?


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 06:09 PM~14891050
> *I KNWO N I GET SO HAPPY EVRYTIME I SEE U GUYS GETTING UR TROPHIES!!!...THATS WUT MOSTLY MATTERS TO ME!!!...IF I WAS FOR THE TROPHIES U THINK I WOULD BE HERE RIGHT NOW???HELLS NO...ITS FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT!
> *


Its not a Sport to me its a Life Style Been Livin it for the past 17yrs Plus!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14891365
> *wat u gettin?
> *


not sure i kinda changed my mind


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i want rims like this where can i get them??


----------



## BIG TURTLE

found a old picture from the san diego show " queen of the streets "


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 26 2009, 06:55 PM~14891513
> *Its not a Sport to me its a Life Style Been Livin it for the past 17yrs Plus!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 06:09 PM~14891050
> *I KNWO N I GET SO HAPPY EVRYTIME I SEE U GUYS GETTING UR TROPHIES!!!...THATS WUT MOSTLY MATTERS TO ME!!!...IF I WAS FOR THE TROPHIES U THINK I WOULD BE HERE RIGHT NOW???HELLS NO...ITS FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT!
> *


THAT MEAN U HAVE STEP UP HOMIE. REDO THE BIKE AND DO SOME CUSTOM PARTS ON FLEETANGEL FOR 2010 TAKE THAT MILD TROPHY HOME. LOOK AT ME IM STILL IN THE DRAWING BOREDS TRYN TO HAVE THE BEST SEMI OUT THERE. IM LOOKN AT EVERYSINGLE FREAKN BIKE OUT THERE. SO WHEN THEY SEE MY BIKE. ITS GOING TO DROP SOME JAWS. GT EDITION ITS GOING TO BE LOOKN BAD ASS. IF IT AINT OUT THIS YEAR FUCK IT. IT BE OUT NEXT YEAR. EVERYBODY GOING TO SEE WHY IT TOOK ME SO LONG. IM EVEN STARTN TO COLLECT CANS. LOL. BUT FLEETANGEL DONT TRIP HOMIE IT TAKES TIME. KEEP PUSHN HOMIE 2010. BECAUSE NEXT YEAR THE MIGHTY GT BIKE CLUB IS GOING TO BE STRONG. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE. GOES TO ALL THE OTHER LIL GOODTIMERS. LETS KEEP PUSHN IT. I GIVE ALL U LIL HOMIES PROPS. FOR DOING UR THANG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 26 2009, 06:33 PM~14891285
> *gettin my rims powder coated any1 no were i can get the spokes put back together?
> *


ANY BIKE SHOP ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HI WENDY...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 03:48 PM~14889152
> *TALK 2 TONI EAST LOS HIS HOMIE IS REAL GOOD AND PRICE IS RIGHT
> 
> MY SONS SCOOTER PAINTED AND NOW IN FOR SOME STRIPES AND LEAF
> *



I KNOW I SAW YOUR SCOOTER YESTURDAY WHEN I TOOK MY DAUGHTERS BIKE
TO GET SOME TOUCH UPS...IT LOOKS SO CUTE...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FULLY DONE...  
DO YOU HAVE THAT GUYS NUMBER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 08:33 PM~14892015
> *not sure i kinda changed my mind
> *


THATS KOOL AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WANT
AND SATISFY WITH IT THATS GOOD...SO CAN WE KNOW WHAT THE THEMEM IS OR NOT YET....SO YOUR DADS FRIEND IS NOT DOING YOUR MURRALS ANYMORE?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:01 AM~14894271
> *HI WENDY...
> *


WHATS UP A


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14891075
> *I THINK ITLL BE READY BEFORE VEGAS.....I DONT KNOW BUT PARTS THOUGH
> *


KOOL MORE BIKES REPRESINTG


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 27 2009, 12:05 AM~14894297
> *THATS KOOL AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WANT
> AND SATISFY WITH IT THATS GOOD...SO CAN WE KNOW WHAT THE THEMEM IS OR NOT YET....SO YOUR DADS FRIEND IS NOT DOING YOUR MURRALS ANYMORE?
> *


yea its BAD DREAM..yea he still doing it


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 06:32 PM~14890717
> *my new frame is being sent to phoneix for paint and murals!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



DAAAM ALL THE WAY TO PHOENIX....YOU KNOW THIS PERSON THATS DOING
THE MURRALS?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 27 2009, 12:08 AM~14894321
> *DAAAM ALL THE WAY TO PHOENIX....YOU KNOW THIS PERSON THATS DOING
> THE MURRALS?
> *


yea i do ..the guy here in the valley was charging too much


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 26 2009, 05:46 PM~14890236
> *No point in Crying over spilled milk. When one GoodTimer Wins we all win! A throphy is just a piece of plastic in my opinion.
> *



X2 I AGREE JUST READ MY SIGNATURE....
BUT I UNDERSTAND FLEETANGELS POINT OF VIEW...
HE GOT SKIPPED AND THAT DONT GO EITHER...
TO GET IFNORED WETHER YOU LOOSE OR WIN U
STILL WANT TO GET JUDGE...ATLEAST I WOULD...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 09:29 PM~14893313
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Whats the face for? :nono: If anyone should know its you. You have been to my house, all you gotta do is look in my garage and around my house at my trophys over the years! Ive been lowriding since before you wee born buddy. Remember Respect is earned not handed Out!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14894420
> *X2 I AGREE JUST READ MY SIGNATURE....
> BUT I UNDERSTAND FLEETANGELS POINT OF VIEW...
> HE GOT SKIPPED AND THAT DONT GO EITHER...
> TO GET IFNORED WETHER YOU LOOSE OR WIN U
> STILL WANT TO GET JUDGE...ATLEAST I WOULD...
> *


Agreed But if it were me i would have made sure i made a point to have someone look into it. You cant be shy when it comes to competing!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2009, 07:09 PM~14891050
> *I KNWO N I GET SO HAPPY EVRYTIME I SEE U GUYS GETTING UR TROPHIES!!!...THATS WUT MOSTLY MATTERS TO ME!!!...IF I WAS FOR THE TROPHIES U THINK I WOULD BE HERE RIGHT NOW???HELLS NO...ITS FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOOD JOB! YOU'VE COME ALONG WAY IN SUCH SHORT TIME
MAYBE YOU HAVENT CREATED THE RIGHT BIKE YOU WANT OR
A BIKE THAT HAVES TAKEN A THROPHY HOME..YET..BUT SOON
WITH TIME YOU WILL...BUT YOU'VE CREATED YOUR OWN CHAPTER
805 BIKE CLUB, YOU'VE MOTIVATED OTHERS TO DO THERE CREATIONS
AND THEY'VE TAKEN THROPHIES HOME...AND THAT HAVES ALOT TO DO WITH YOU.....IM GLAD YOU HAVE A POSITIVE MENTHALITY...KEEP PUSHIN...READ 
MY SIGNATURE....


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 11:33 PM~14894467
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> GOOD JOB! YOU'VE COME ALONG WAY IN SUCH SHORT TIME
> MAYBE YOU HAVENT CREATED THE RIGHT BIKE YOU WANT OR
> A BIKE THAT HAVES TAKEN A THROPHY HOME..YET..BUT SOON
> WITH TIME YOU WILL...BUT YOU'VE CREATED YOUR OWN CHAPTER
> 805 BIKE CLUB, YOU'VE MOTIVATED OTHERS TO DO THERE CREATIONS
> AND THEY'VE TAKEN THROPHIES HOME...AND THAT HAVES ALOT TO DO WITH YOU.....IM GLAD YOU HAVE A POSITIVE MENTHALITY...KEEP PUSHIN...READ
> MY SIGNATURE....
> *


x2 :thumbsup: We are all from one family and the GoodTimes Fam Bam! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 27 2009, 12:32 AM~14894462
> *Agreed But if it were me i would have made sure i made a point to have someone look into it. You cant be shy when it comes to competing!
> *



:thumbsup:  
AGREE!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 10:43 PM~14894116
> *THAT MEAN U HAVE STEP UP HOMIE. REDO THE BIKE AND DO SOME CUSTOM PARTS ON FLEETANGEL FOR 2010 TAKE THAT MILD TROPHY HOME. LOOK AT ME IM STILL IN THE DRAWING BOREDS TRYN TO HAVE THE BEST SEMI OUT THERE. IM LOOKN AT EVERYSINGLE FREAKN BIKE OUT THERE. SO WHEN THEY SEE MY BIKE. ITS GOING TO DROP SOME JAWS. GT EDITION ITS GOING TO BE LOOKN BAD ASS. IF IT AINT OUT THIS YEAR FUCK IT. IT BE OUT NEXT YEAR. EVERYBODY GOING TO SEE WHY IT TOOK ME SO LONG. IM EVEN STARTN TO COLLECT CANS. LOL. BUT FLEETANGEL DONT TRIP HOMIE IT TAKES TIME. KEEP PUSHN HOMIE 2010. BECAUSE NEXT YEAR THE MIGHTY GT BIKE CLUB IS GOING TO BE STRONG. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE. GOES TO ALL THE OTHER LIL GOODTIMERS. LETS KEEP PUSHN IT. I GIVE ALL U LIL HOMIES PROPS. FOR DOING UR THANG.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14894116
> *THAT MEAN U HAVE STEP UP HOMIE. REDO THE BIKE AND DO SOME CUSTOM PARTS ON FLEETANGEL FOR 2010 TAKE THAT MILD TROPHY HOME. LOOK AT ME IM STILL IN THE DRAWING BOREDS TRYN TO HAVE THE BEST SEMI OUT THERE. IM LOOKN AT EVERYSINGLE FREAKN BIKE OUT THERE. SO WHEN THEY SEE MY BIKE. ITS GOING TO DROP SOME JAWS. GT EDITION ITS GOING TO BE LOOKN BAD ASS. IF IT AINT OUT THIS YEAR FUCK IT. IT BE OUT NEXT YEAR. EVERYBODY GOING TO SEE WHY IT TOOK ME SO LONG. IM EVEN STARTN TO COLLECT CANS. LOL. BUT FLEETANGEL DONT TRIP HOMIE IT TAKES TIME. KEEP PUSHN HOMIE 2010. BECAUSE NEXT YEAR THE MIGHTY GT BIKE CLUB IS GOING TO BE STRONG. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE. GOES TO ALL THE OTHER LIL GOODTIMERS. LETS KEEP PUSHN IT. I GIVE ALL U LIL HOMIES PROPS. FOR DOING UR THANG.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2
LOOK FLEET ANGEL HOW LONG IT HAS BEEN TAKING ME TO DO MY OTHER DAUGHTERS
BIKE...ITS BEEN A 3 YEARS PROSESS...BECAUSE I WANT IT TO BE PERFECT..
OR ATLEAST SOMETHING THAT IM GOING TO BE HAPPY WITH....SO IT DONT
MATTER HOW LONG YOU TAKE....TILL YOU KNOW YOUR READY....JUST KEEP
PUTTIN IT DOWN...
AND I WILL GIVE YOU AN AWARD...SO DONT TRIP...
I AWARD YOU FOR PUTTING IT DOWN....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 27 2009, 12:12 AM~14894354
> *yea i do ..the guy here in the valley was charging too much
> *



I TOLD YOU.... :yessad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 08:39 PM~14892089
> *i want rims like this where can i get them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THESE! THESE RIMS ARE REALLY HARD TO 
FIND......HAVE THIS GUYS NUMBER STILL I CAN GIVE HIM A CALL AND
SEE IF HE STILL HAVES THESE RIMS AND IF HE WANTS TO SELL THEM...
WHEN WE STARTED OUR BIKE CHAPTER A FEW GUYS FROM THE SAME 
CROWED HAD THEM SO ILL MAKE PHONE CALLS TO ALL OF THEM...
I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT WANTED TO BUY THEM OFF THEM....CAUSE
THEY COULDNT FIND THEM ANYWHERE ELSE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14894523
> *X2
> LOOK FLEET ANGEL HOW LONG IT HAS BEEN TAKING ME TO DO MY OTHER DAUGHTERS
> BIKE...ITS BEEN A 3 YEARS PROSESS...BECAUSE I WANT IT TO BE PERFECT..
> OR ATLEAST SOMETHING THAT IM GOING TO BE HAPPY WITH....SO IT DONT
> MATTER HOW LONG YOU TAKE....TILL YOU KNOW YOUR READY....JUST KEEP
> PUTTIN IT DOWN...
> AND I WILL GIVE YOU AN AWARD...SO DONT TRIP...
> I AWARD YOU FOR PUTTING IT DOWN....
> *


X3 JUST KEEP PUTTN IN MORE WORK. IF U NEED HELP FLEETANGEL LET ME KNOW AND GOES TO OTHER BIKE MEMBERS TO. WE ARE A FAMILY AND WE WORK TOGETHER. LIKE SOME ONE SAID WE ARE ALL WINNERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14892089
> *i want rims like this where can i get them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYBE MANNY BIKE SHOP ... I WANT TO GO AND SEE WHAT HE HAS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14894587
> *MAYBE MANNY BIKE SHOP ... I WANT TO GO AND SEE WHAT HE HAS...
> *



LET US KNOW IF YOU FIND THEM..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:51 AM~14894578
> *X3 JUST KEEP PUTTN IN MORE WORK. IF U NEED HELP FLEETANGEL LET ME KNOW AND GOES TO OTHER BIKE MEMBERS TO. WE  ARE A FAMILY AND WE WORK TOGETHER. LIKE SOME ONE SAID WE ARE ALL WINNERS.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THATS THE SPIRIT! AND WERE ALL ONE...SAME THING, JUST DIFFERENT AREA CODES..BUT WERE ALL A FAMILY...WE SHOULD ALL HELP EACH OTHER OUT
AND MY GUYS HAVE NEVER PROVED ME WRONG....THATS WHY NEXT SHOW 
WERE LINING UP TOGETHER...LIKE ONE...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14894578
> *X3 JUST KEEP PUTTN IN MORE WORK. IF U NEED HELP FLEETANGEL LET ME KNOW AND GOES TO OTHER BIKE MEMBERS TO. WE  ARE A FAMILY AND WE WORK TOGETHER. LIKE SOME ONE SAID WE ARE ALL WINNERS.
> *


Well since you mentioned it. Naw Just kidding! I was curious if someone could help me out on getting a custom sprocket made for my boys bike?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 27 2009, 12:48 AM~14894564
> *GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THESE! THESE RIMS ARE REALLY HARD TO
> FIND......HAVE THIS GUYS NUMBER STILL I CAN GIVE HIM A CALL AND
> SEE IF HE STILL HAVES THESE RIMS AND IF HE WANTS TO SELL THEM...
> WHEN WE STARTED OUR BIKE CHAPTER A FEW GUYS FROM THE SAME
> CROWED HAD THEM SO ILL MAKE PHONE CALLS TO ALL OF THEM...
> I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT WANTED TO BUY THEM OFF THEM....CAUSE
> THEY COULDNT FIND THEM ANYWHERE ELSE...
> *


yea please ill buy them


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 26 2009, 08:39 PM~14892089
> *i want rims like this where can i get them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he told me he had to buy a hole bike just to get those rims so there gonna be pretty hard to find


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2009, 11:49 PM~14894176
> *ANY BIKE SHOP ...
> *


some bike shop is chargin me $80..


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

GOODTIMES TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 27 2009, 09:18 AM~14896468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TTT :biggrin:
> *



WOW! ABOUT TIME SOME PICS
GOOD PICS SHY BOY...!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SHY BOY MORE PICTURE! MORE PICTURES! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 27 2009, 08:52 AM~14896244
> *he told me he had to buy a hole bike just to get those rims so there gonna be pretty hard to find
> *



I REMEMBER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14896214
> *yea please ill buy them
> *



YEAH FOR SURE ILL CALL HIM TODAY..WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 27 2009, 08:18 AM~14896468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TTT :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the pictures


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 27 2009, 07:55 AM~14896270
> *some bike shop is chargin me $80..
> *


Is that for the Pair?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 27 2009, 07:55 AM~14896270
> *some bike shop is chargin me $80..
> *


yea that price. because the bike that comic has they charge me 90 to put the spokes in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 27 2009, 12:13 AM~14894716
> *Well since you mentioned it. Naw Just kidding! I was curious if someone could help me out on getting a custom sprocket made for my boys bike?
> *


what do u need homie pm what u want. and ill get u price asap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

just post another topic up for those rims .... someone gots to have them


----------



## BASH3R

desiree from thee artisitcs cc took these :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 27 2009, 12:54 PM~14899295
> *desiree from thee artisitcs cc took these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WELL TURTLE GAVE ME SOME NEW IDEAS N I MIGHT UPGRADE "A LITTLE DEDICATION"MY GREEN BIKE UP TO A SEMI OR FULL!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 27 2009, 05:46 PM~14902110
> *WELL TURTLE GAVE ME SOME NEW IDEAS N I MIGHT UPGRADE "A LITTLE DEDICATION"MY GREEN BIKE UP TO A SEMI OR FULL!!!
> *


 :biggrin: UR BIKE WILL LOOK TIGHT THE WAY IT IS BUT WITH FIBER GLASS FENDERS AND CONTNETIAL KIT . U WILL STILL BE IN MILD. JUST NEED TO UPGRADE ON PUTTN MORE PARTS . AND REPAINT IT DO PATTERENS WITH PINSTRIPE AND SILVER LEAF AND MIRROWS. THATS ALOT POINTS RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 27 2009, 07:44 PM~14903479
> *:biggrin:  UR BIKE WILL LOOK TIGHT THE WAY IT IS BUT WITH FIBER GLASS FENDERS AND CONTNETIAL KIT . U WILL STILL BE IN MILD. JUST NEED TO UPGRADE ON PUTTN MORE PARTS . AND REPAINT IT DO PATTERENS WITH PINSTRIPE AND SILVER LEAF AND MIRROWS. THATS ALOT POINTS RIGHT THERE.
> *


IMA DO SOME BODY WORK ON IT ,BACKS SKIRTS CCOVER THE SMALL SPOTS N MIGHT CUT THE TUBE IN THE MIDDLES...LEAVE IT THE SAME COLOR!...MURALS N DIFFERENT PATTERNS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 27 2009, 08:00 PM~14903676
> *IMA DO SOME BODY WORK ON IT ,BACKS SKIRTS CCOVER THE SMALL SPOTS N MIGHT CUT THE TUBE IN THE MIDDLES...LEAVE IT THE SAME COLOR!...MURALS N DIFFERENT PATTERNS!
> *


sounds good homie. just knock it all down after the super show... and then we will both bust out next year


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 27 2009, 12:54 PM~14899295
> *desiree from thee artisitcs cc took these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS DESIREE  BAD ASSSS PICTURES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 27 2009, 01:54 PM~14899295
> *desiree from thee artisitcs cc took these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WOW! NICE PICKS! LOVE HOW THAT CAMARA TAKES THE PICTURES
NICE AND CLEAR.....THANKS FOR THE PICS... :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 27 2009, 01:45 PM~14899175
> *just post another topic up for those rims .... someone gots to have them
> *



:thumbsup: YOU GOT IT DUDE!


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 27 2009, 09:44 AM~14896706
> *WOW! ABOUT TIME SOME PICS
> GOOD PICS SHY BOY...!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14894587
> *MAYBE MANNY BIKE SHOP ... I WANT TO GO AND SEE WHAT HE HAS...
> *


wheres that at??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 28 2009, 12:24 PM~14909986
> *wheres that at??
> *



:dunno:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 28 2009, 12:38 PM~14910174
> *:dunno:
> *


i found out nvm


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 28 2009, 12:45 PM~14910260
> *i found out nvm
> *



good so do they have the rims..?
these guys dont have the same number anymore
but i know where they live im going to the pool
next week with my girls and they live right across the
street from there so ill stop by and ask them....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 28 2009, 12:48 PM~14910298
> *good so do they have the rims..?
> these guys dont have the same number anymore
> but i know where they live im going to the pool
> next week with my girls and they live right across the
> street from there so ill stop by and ask them....
> *


no i havent ..idk yet i might just go to mannys bike shop..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GUYS NO MEETING 2DAY...ITS MY QUEEN OF THE STREETS BIRTH DAY 2MORROW SO IM TAKING HER OUT TO THE MOVIES AND SINCE THERES THE CAR SHOW TOMORROW I HAD TO DO SOMETHING WITH HER TODAY....BUT I WILL BE TAKING A CAKE FOR HER TO THE CAR SHOW SO WE CAN CELEBRATE WITH HER AND WHO EVER WANTS TO SING HAPPY BIRTH DAY... IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING OR HAVE A QUESTION DONT HESITATE TO GIVE ME A CALL...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

NEED TO KNOW WHO IS GOING TOMORROW TO THE CAR SHOW..
SO THAT I CAN GET THE TRAILOR READY.....PLEASE LET ME KNOW
A.S.A.P .........THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 28 2009, 12:06 PM~14909736
> *thanks
> *



DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICTURES???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 28 2009, 11:52 AM~14910334
> *GUYS NO MEETING 2DAY...ITS MY QUEEN OF THE STREETS BIRTH DAY 2MORROW SO IM TAKING HER OUT TO THE MOVIES AND SINCE THERES THE CAR SHOW TOMORROW I HAD TO DO SOMETHING WITH HER TODAY....BUT I WILL BE TAKING A CAKE FOR HER TO THE CAR SHOW SO WE CAN CELEBRATE WITH HER AND WHO EVER WANTS TO SING HAPPY BIRTH DAY... IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING OR HAVE A QUESTION DONT HESITATE TO GIVE ME A CALL...
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE LIL QUEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 28 2009, 11:57 AM~14910396
> *DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICTURES???
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14904552
> *sounds good homie. just knock it all down after the super show... and then we will both bust out next year
> *


IT MIGHT BE READY BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 28 2009, 12:32 PM~14910842
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE LIL QUEEN
> *


X2!!!WELL HAPPY ERALY CUZ I DONT THINK IMA BE ON TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## BASH3R

two piece forks and sissy bars

*200 shipped!! or 175 picked up for the the homies from goodtimes*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 05:10 PM~14914270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two piece forks and sissy bars
> 
> 200 shipped!! or 175 picked up for the the homies from goodtimes
> *


ARE THEY FOR 20 INCH BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 28 2009, 03:22 PM~14912939
> *X2!!!WELL HAPPY ERALY CUZ I DONT THINK IMA BE ON TOMORROW!
> *


WHY NOT.... :angry: ...THATS A FINE ... :biggrin: ...JK JK JK JK ....


----------



## BASH3R

they are for a 16" but they do fit a 20"
ill post up the parts on a 20" bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 06:14 PM~14914744
> *they are for a 16" but they do fit a 20"
> ill post up the parts on a 20" bike
> *


----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 28 2009, 10:55 AM~14910366
> *NEED TO KNOW WHO IS GOING TOMORROW TO THE CAR SHOW..
> SO THAT I CAN GET THE TRAILOR READY.....PLEASE LET ME KNOW
> A.S.A.P .........THANKS!
> *


WENDY THERE WILL BE INDOORS FOR BIKES IF YOU WANT TO. SO BE THERE EARLY ITS NICE AND COOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 28 2009, 05:53 PM~14914596
> *WHY NOT.... :angry: ...THATS A FINE ... :biggrin: ...JK JK JK JK ....
> *


THE SHOW ENDS AT 6!!!...N THEN I GOTTA PARTY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 05:10 PM~14914270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two piece forks and sissy bars
> 
> 200 shipped!! or 175 picked up for the the homies from goodtimes
> *


CHIT IM BROKE!!! :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up fulltimers working on a bike for lil gurls to join the GOODTIMES bike club


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 28 2009, 07:43 PM~14915457
> *wutz up fulltimers working on a bike for lil gurls to join the GOODTIMES bike club
> *


POST PICS OF THE PROGRESS BRO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 28 2009, 07:52 PM~14915524
> *POST PICS OF THE PROGRESS BRO!
> *


X2


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 28 2009, 12:57 PM~14910396
> *DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICTURES???
> *


no i didnt have a camera i took them wit my fone


----------



## Goodtimediva

*~~HOPE YOU HAVE A GOODTIME~~*​


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 28 2009, 01:32 PM~14910842
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE LIL QUEEN
> *



THANK YOU~ :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 28 2009, 04:22 PM~14912939
> *X2!!!WELL HAPPY ERALY CUZ I DONT THINK IMA BE ON TOMORROW!
> *



THANK YOU~ :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Aug 29 2009, 02:39 AM~14917814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~HOPE YOU HAVE A GOODTIME~~​*


THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!! :biggrin: 
WOW LOVIN THAT STEELERS SYMBOL.... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave: Good to see you today


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAPPY 8TH BIRTH DAY TO MY BABY GIRL!
QUEEN OF THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























HOPE YOU HAVE A








ON YOUR BIRTH DAY!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAPPY 8TH BIRTH DAY TO MY BABY GIRL!
QUEEN OF THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























HOPE YOU HAVE A








ON YOUR BIRTH DAY!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 29 2009, 07:47 PM~14922258
> *:wave:  :wave: Good to see you today
> *



SAME HERE!


----------



## OLDSKOOL79




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Fleetangel

PICS COMIN IN A LITTLE!


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY WUZ UP WE HAD LUCK YESTERDAY!!!WE GOT 3 NEW RIDES N ONE NEW MEMBER!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 30 2009, 12:14 PM~14926863
> *HEY WUZ UP WE HAD LUCK YESTERDAY!!!WE GOT 3 NEW RIDES N ONE NEW MEMBER!
> *


They are not Rides Kimo Sabi, They are Bikes. But overall it was a Good Show. Big Ups to Manuel who brought home the Gold. I did have one complaint which i heard from the other bike Competitors. You would figure that having way over twenty Bikes registered at the show they would give out more than just two trophies and slam all of us in the one category. I personally thought Claudia's Bike would place but it didn't. But all in all one of our Bikes did take the Gold to all of the Field so Once again Big ups to us GoodTimes one big ass Family growing everyday. Sorry for the Big Ass post just had to Vent a little. :biggrin: Ok im done Buh Bye! :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Oh ya almost forgot Manuel's Bike was Chosen for a Video shoot with the NewBoyz that was done after the show. Robert, Manuel his Family and Myself and my family got to hang out with them after the show. Robert missed out a little because he was kind enough to go to the trophy presentation for us! :thumbsup: Pics coming in a minute.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 30 2009, 12:30 PM~14926963
> *Oh ya almost forgot Manuel's Bike was Chosen for a Video shoot with the NewBoyz that was done after the show. Robert, Manuel his Family and Myself and my family got to hang out with them after the show. Robert missed out a little because he was kind enough to go to the trophy presentation for us!  :thumbsup: Pics coming in a minute.
> *


SORRY BRO...WE HAD TO START TO CLEAN UP TOO...ONCE I GOT HOME I FELL ASLEEP N WOKE UP AT 6:30 TODAY!!


----------



## Fleetangel

HERE WE GO!








THANX TO JESSE FROM THE 818 FOR REPPIN WITH US!


----------



## Fleetangel

MANUELS BIKE WAS CHOOSEN TO BE ON A VIDEO FROM THE NEW BOYS!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 30 2009, 01:05 PM~14927123
> *HERE WE GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANX TO JESSE FROM THE 818 FOR REPPIN WITH US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

HERE R THE PICS FROM THE NEW PROSPECT!


----------



## Fleetangel

IM SO FUCKIN PRUD OF BEING A GOOD TIMES MEMBER N ALSO PROUD OF ALL MY MEMBERS FOR MAKIN NOISE!!!...THERE WERENT ENOUGH CATEGORIES BUT WE TOOK THE BEST ON BIKES THANX TO MANUEL!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1

Ya me to dude i fell asleep within a hour of getting home. I was painting the fender till 2am and said screw it and mounted it at 2:20 am then i was up at 6:30 to head out to the show with you guys! It was along ass day my brotha! :around:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 30 2009, 01:13 PM~14927172
> *Ya me to dude i fell asleep within a hour of getting home. I was painting the fender till 2am and said screw it and mounted it at 2:20 am then i was up at 6:30 to head out to the show with you guys! It was along ass day my brotha!    :around:
> *


I KNOW HUH!...BUT NOW IS TIME TO GO PARTY WITH MY FAMILY!!!...N TOMORROW SKOOL!!!  ...


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 30 2009, 01:12 PM~14927164
> *IM SO FUCKIN PRUD OF BEING A GOOD TIMES MEMBER N ALSO PROUD OF ALL MY MEMBERS FOR MAKIN NOISE!!!...THERE WERENT ENOUGH CATEGORIES BUT WE TOOK THE BEST ON BIKES THANX TO MANUEL!!!
> *


Amen i think im gonna take a Nap with my baby!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 30 2009, 01:14 PM~14927177
> *I KNOW HUH!...BUT NOW IS TIME TO GO PARTY WITH MY FAMILY!!!...N TOMORROW SKOOL!!!  ...
> *


Fuck that i am about to feed my Daughter and take a nap with her! :biggrin: I'm getting to old for these long ass days LOL. 














Sike Just Playing im in it till my Caskets Door is Closed.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 30 2009, 01:16 PM~14927184
> *Fuck that i am about to feed my Daughter and take a nap with her!  :biggrin: I'm getting to old for these long ass days LOL.
> Sike Just Playing im in it till my Caskets Door is Closed.
> *


ORALE THEN...MY BIKE IS GETTIN BODY WORK TOMORROW..HOPE IT COMES OUT NICE!!...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT
TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY
I GUESS SATURDAY ALOT OF US TOOK
THROPHIES HOME....
DRAMA QUEEN TAKING 1ST PLACE
AND BEST OF BIKE....
ANDREW WITH ORANGE BIKE TOOK 2ND
LUCKY CHARM TOOK 3RD PLACE
I WISH I COULD HAVE TAKIN MY DAUGHTERS BIKE
BUT NEXT SHOW FOR SURE....  
AND WE TOOK HOME THE MOST MEMBERS PARTICIPATION...
ON THE BIKES.....
THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR DEDICATION AND TIME
CAUSE I KNOW IT WAS A HOT ASS DAY!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 30 2009, 01:14 PM~14926863
> *HEY WUZ UP WE HAD LUCK YESTERDAY!!!WE GOT 3 NEW RIDES N ONE NEW MEMBER!
> *



CONGRATS TO ALL! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 30 2009, 02:09 PM~14927149
> *HERE R THE PICS FROM THE NEW PROSPECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS!  CONGRATS TO ALL!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Aug 28 2009, 08:52 PM~14915524-->
> 
> 
> 
> POST PICS OF THE PROGRESS BRO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14916083
> *X2
> *


i will when i get some and i just bought a schwinn frame gonna build that 1 to


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 30 2009, 05:00 PM~14928475
> *i will when i get some and i just bought a schwinn frame gonna build that 1 to
> *


DOING GOOD BIG DOGG!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 30 2009, 01:46 PM~14927340
> *TTT
> TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY
> I GUESS SATURDAY ALOT OF US TOOK
> THROPHIES HOME....
> DRAMA QUEEN TAKING 1ST PLACE
> AND BEST OF BIKE....
> ANDREW WITH ORANGE BIKE TOOK 2ND
> LUCKY CHARM TOOK 3RD PLACE
> I WISH I COULD HAVE TAKIN MY DAUGHTERS BIKE
> BUT NEXT SHOW FOR SURE....
> AND WE TOOK HOME THE MOST MEMBERS PARTICIPATION...
> ON THE BIKES.....
> THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR DEDICATION AND TIME
> CAUSE I KNOW IT WAS A HOT ASS DAY!
> *


CONGRATS TO THE 818!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 30 2009, 01:46 PM~14927340
> *TTT
> TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY
> I GUESS SATURDAY ALOT OF US TOOK
> THROPHIES HOME....
> DRAMA QUEEN TAKING 1ST PLACE
> AND BEST OF BIKE....
> ANDREW WITH ORANGE BIKE TOOK 2ND
> LUCKY CHARM TOOK 3RD PLACE
> I WISH I COULD HAVE TAKIN MY DAUGHTERS BIKE
> BUT NEXT SHOW FOR SURE....
> AND WE TOOK HOME THE MOST MEMBERS PARTICIPATION...
> ON THE BIKES.....
> THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR DEDICATION AND TIME
> CAUSE I KNOW IT WAS A HOT ASS DAY!
> *


CONGRADS (818) BIKE CHAPTER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 30 2009, 02:05 PM~14927123
> *HERE WE GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANX TO JESSE FROM THE 818 FOR REPPIN WITH US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Aug 31 2009, 02:56 PM~14937386
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


HEY SHY BOY I DONT HAVE A CAR RIGHT NOW TO TAKE YOU 
TO THE POWDER COATING SHOP....ARE YOU IN SCHOOL RIGHT
NOW? OR STILL ON VACATIONS...MAYBE WE CAN DO IT THIS SATURDAY
IF MY HUSBAND DONT WORK....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY GUYS I NEED TO KNOW NO LATER THAN THIS WEEK WHOS GOING TO 
VEGAS...AND NEED FOR YOU GUYS TO BRING IN YOUR REGISTRATION MONEY
AND TO FILL OUT YOUR FORMS...THANK YOU!


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 31 2009, 03:33 PM~14937843
> *HEY SHY BOY I DONT HAVE A CAR RIGHT NOW TO TAKE YOU
> TO THE POWDER COATING SHOP....ARE YOU IN SCHOOL RIGHT
> NOW? OR STILL ON VACATIONS...MAYBE WE CAN DO IT THIS SATURDAY
> IF MY HUSBAND DONT WORK....
> *


no am not in skool yet i start on the 9th


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 31 2009, 02:52 PM~14938069
> *HEY GUYS I NEED TO KNOW NO LATER THAN THIS WEEK WHOS GOING TO
> VEGAS...AND NEED FOR YOU GUYS TO BRING IN YOUR REGISTRATION MONEY
> AND TO FILL OUT YOUR FORMS...THANK YOU!
> *


US TOO???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 06:14 PM~14914744
> *they are for a 16" but they do fit a 20"
> ill post up the parts on a 20" bike
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

I STILL GOTTA ADD THE SKIRTS!!!


----------



## BASH3R

...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 08:13 PM~14942120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 picked up for anyone thats looking for a frame
> *


MY HOMIE MIGHT TAKE IT...I GOTTA TELL EM BOUT IT!!!...16 RIGHT?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

(818) RIDERS BIKE CLUB SCOOTER  BELONGS 2 MY LIL BOY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

(818) RIDERS BIKE CLUB SCOOTER BELONGS 2 MY SON


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:35 PM~14944019
> *(818) RIDERS BIKE CLUB SCOOTER BELONGS 2 MY SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TOOOOO EXCITED TO SEE IT OUT THERE....TURTLE AND CONEJO DID A GREAT JOB.....IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON...VERY SHINY....LOOOOOOOVE IT!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:34 PM~14943996
> *(818) RIDERS BIKE CLUB SCOOTER   BELONGS 2 MY LIL BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: 
WELCOME OUR NEWEST YONGEST MEMBER TO THE GT BIKE CLUB FAMILY CLUB!
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT THERE..... :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 31 2009, 04:34 PM~14938564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T
T  
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2009, 08:34 PM~14941566
> *US TOO???
> *



YES SIR IF YOU LIKED TOO I CAN HELP YOU GUYS OUT TOO....HIT ME UP
HOW MANY BIKES SO I CAN GET ENOUGH FORMS.....IM NOT EVEN SURE IF
ANY OF MY MEMBERS ARE GONNA GO....HAVENT HEARD A POSITIVE YES..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 1 2009, 09:28 AM~14946367
> *YES SIR IF YOU LIKED TOO I CAN HELP YOU GUYS OUT TOO....HIT ME UP
> HOW MANY BIKES SO I CAN GET ENOUGH FORMS.....IM NOT EVEN SURE IF
> ANY OF MY MEMBERS ARE GONNA GO....HAVENT HEARD A POSITIVE YES..
> YET....
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14941908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's fuckin badass, is it yours?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 31 2009, 08:58 PM~14941908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I THINK THEY LOOK PRETTY TIGHT ON THAT BIKE
JUST SIMPLE NOTHIN EXAGGERATED...HOW EVER YOU SPELL IT....
I LIKE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Sep 1 2009, 10:39 AM~14946462-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's fuckin badass, is it yours?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its Caspers bike.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 1 2009, 10:48 AM~14946540
> *I THINK THEY LOOK PRETTY TIGHT ON THAT BIKE
> JUST SIMPLE NOTHIN EXAGGERATED...HOW EVER YOU SPELL IT....
> I LIKE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GIVE ALL U LIL GOODTIMERS PROPS FOR PUTTN IT DOWN THIS WEEKN. 

ALSO OC BIKE CHAPTER TOOK 6 BIKES TO STREETLOW IM NOT SURE THEY PLACE. BUT I DIDNT GET NO PICTURE CAUSE I DONT GOT A CAMERA. 

MY BAD I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR AWHILE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAY CONEJO THANKS FOR THE TOUCH UPS ON MY DAUGHTERS BIKE
LOOKS GOOD...AND GOOD JOB ON CHUCH'S SON SCOOTER I LOVE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 1 2009, 02:42 PM~14949100
> *GIVE ALL U LIL GOODTIMERS PROPS FOR PUTTN IT DOWN THIS WEEKN.
> 
> ALSO OC BIKE CHAPTER TOOK 6 BIKES TO STREETLOW IM NOT SURE THEY PLACE. BUT I DIDNT GET NO PICTURE CAUSE I DONT GOT A CAMERA.
> 
> MY BAD I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR AWHILE.
> *



T
T  
T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FOR THE OC CHAPTER......
OH AND A FINE FOR YOUR MISTER... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 1 2009, 08:25 AM~14946336
> *:cheesy:
> WELCOME OUR NEWEST YONGEST MEMBER TO THE GT BIKE CLUB FAMILY CLUB!
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT THERE..... :cheesy:
> *


THANKS 4 ALL YOUR SUPPORT WENDY MY SON WILL BE ONE OF THE BIKE CHAPTERS FULLTIMERS SOON I GOT HIS BACK 2 THE FULLEST WHEN THE TIME COMES I WILL LET HIM CHOOSE ON WUT HE WANTS A BIKE OR WUTTEVERS THANKS AGAIN  GT 4 LIFE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 10:34 PM~14943996
> *(818) RIDERS BIKE CLUB SCOOTER   BELONGS 2 MY LIL BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERE'S THE OWNER OF THE SCOOTER AND CONVERTIBLE  

LIL ANGEL

START THEM YOUNG ''LIL GOOD TIMERS IN THE MAKINGS''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 10:35 PM~14944019
> *(818) RIDERS BIKE CLUB SCOOTER BELONGS 2 MY SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OWNER OF THE SCOOTER  

START THEM YOUNG ''LIL GOOD TIMERS IN THE MAKINGS''


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 1 2009, 08:28 AM~14946367
> *YES SIR IF YOU LIKED TOO I CAN HELP YOU GUYS OUT TOO....HIT ME UP
> HOW MANY BIKES SO I CAN GET ENOUGH FORMS.....IM NOT EVEN SURE IF
> ANY OF MY MEMBERS ARE GONNA GO....HAVENT HEARD A POSITIVE YES..
> *


WELLL I THINK ABOUT 5 NOW...IMA HAVE A ,MEETING SOON SO ILL LET U KNOW!


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:34 PM~14943996
> *(818) RIDERS BIKE CLUB SCOOTER   BELONGS 2 MY LIL BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS ALOT BETTER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 1 2009, 08:17 PM~14952888
> *WELLL I THINK ABOUT 5 NOW...IMA HAVE A ,MEETING SOON SO ILL LET U KNOW!
> *



ALRIGHT JUST REMEMBER THAT THE DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER THE 20TH...
NOTHING AFTER THAT DAY WILL BE ACCEPTED...IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THEM
CONFIRMED YOU SHOULD SEND THEM OUT A.S.A.P AND WHEN THE OTHER ONES
ARE READY YOU CAN ALWAYS SEND OUT THERE FORMS ALWAYS OFCOURSE
BEFORE THE DUE DATE..... IM TELLING YOU THAT FOR EXPERIENCE WHEN
3 OF MY MEMBERS GAVE ME THERE MONEY AND TURNED IN THERE REGISTRATION
FORMS ON WAY AHEAD OF TIME I DIDNT SEND THEM OUT BECAUSE I WAS WAITTING ON THE
OTHER MEMBERS...SO WHEN WE FINALLY DID....THEY GOT DENIED BECAUSE
IT WAS TOOO LATE..... :angry:


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 2 2009, 10:24 AM~14958470
> *ALRIGHT JUST REMEMBER THAT THE DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER THE 20TH...
> NOTHING AFTER THAT DAY WILL BE ACCEPTED...IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THEM
> CONFIRMED YOU SHOULD SEND THEM OUT A.S.A.P AND WHEN THE OTHER ONES
> ARE READY YOU CAN ALWAYS SEND OUT THERE FORMS ALWAYS OFCOURSE
> BEFORE THE DUE DATE..... IM TELLING YOU THAT FOR EXPERIENCE WHEN
> 3 OF MY MEMBERS GAVE ME THERE MONEY AND TURNED IN THERE REGISTRATION
> FORMS ON WAY AHEAD OF TIME I DIDNT SEND THEM OUT BECAUSE I WAS WAITTING ON THE
> OTHER MEMBERS...SO WHEN WE FINALLY DID....THEY GOT DENIED BECAUSE
> IT WAS TOOO LATE..... :angry:
> *


UR TALKIN ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW RITE..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Sep 2 2009, 10:26 AM~14958485
> *UR TALKIN ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW RITE..
> *



TO TURN IN THE REGISTRATION FORMS AND MONEY A.S.A.P (YES) SIR..
THE ONE THAT GOT DENIED WAS THE (SAN BERNADINO SHOW) A FEW MONTHS
AGO.....


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 2 2009, 10:31 AM~14958528
> *TO TURN IN THE REGISTRATION FORMS AND MONEY A.S.A.P (YES) SIR..
> THE ONE THAT GOT DENIED WAS THE (SAN BERNADINO SHOW) A FEW MONTHS
> AGO.....
> *


OK ILL GIVE YOU THE MONEY WEN I SEE YOU


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Sep 2 2009, 10:32 AM~14958544
> *OK ILL GIVE YOU THE MONEY WEN I SEE YOU
> *



OK ILL TALK TO YOU GUYS ON OUR NEXT MEETING CAUSE I NEED
TO KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GOING...


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 2 2009, 10:36 AM~14958577
> *OK ILL TALK TO YOU GUYS ON OUR NEXT MEETING CAUSE I NEED
> TO KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS ARE GOING...
> *


OK


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2009, 07:02 PM~14951917
> *OWNER OF THE SCOOTER
> 
> START THEM YOUNG ''LIL GOOD TIMERS IN THE MAKINGS''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: HE'S SOOO CUTE!
HES LOVING THE NEW RIDE!


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY WHERES WENDY AND PJ???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 2 2009, 09:24 AM~14958470
> *ALRIGHT JUST REMEMBER THAT THE DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER THE 20TH...
> NOTHING AFTER THAT DAY WILL BE ACCEPTED...IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THEM
> CONFIRMED YOU SHOULD SEND THEM OUT A.S.A.P AND WHEN THE OTHER ONES
> ARE READY YOU CAN ALWAYS SEND OUT THERE FORMS ALWAYS OFCOURSE
> BEFORE THE DUE DATE..... IM TELLING YOU THAT FOR EXPERIENCE WHEN
> 3 OF MY MEMBERS GAVE ME THERE MONEY AND TURNED IN THERE REGISTRATION
> FORMS ON WAY AHEAD OF TIME I DIDNT SEND THEM OUT BECAUSE I WAS WAITTING ON THE
> OTHER MEMBERS...SO WHEN WE FINALLY DID....THEY GOT DENIED BECAUSE
> IT WAS TOOO LATE..... :angry:
> *


AIGHT ILL LET U KNOW ON SATURDAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WENDY WHEN CAN I MEET UP WITH U THIS WEEKN TO GET THE PART FROM U. AND DID U EVER FIND THAT LIGHT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 1 2009, 03:11 PM~14950051
> *T
> T
> T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FOR THE OC CHAPTER......
> OH AND A FINE FOR YOUR MISTER... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HOW WAS UR DAUGHTER BDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 03:55 PM~14962231
> *HEY WHERES WENDY AND PJ???
> *


IM RIGHT HERE .....WHATS UP HOMIE I WAS BUSY THIS WEEKN I GOT RID OF MY TRUCK NOW I GOT MYSELF A CAMERO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 04:16 PM~14962416
> *IM RIGHT HERE .....WHATS UP HOMIE I WAS BUSY THIS WEEKN I GOT RID OF MY TRUCK NOW I GOT MYSELF A CAMERO.
> *


UR GOING WITH MUSCLES NOW?????...NAA ITS KOOL HOPE IS THE 2010!!!!...NOT MUCH...WE JUST GOT A NEW BIKE PROSPSECT!


----------



## Fleetangel

NEW TO THE FAMILY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 04:18 PM~14962450
> *UR GOING WITH MUSCLES NOW?????...NAA ITS KOOL HOPE IS THE 2010!!!!...NOT MUCH...WE JUST GOT A NEW BIKE PROSPSECT!
> *


NA F RACING....ITS 1999 T TOPS. ITS CLEAN. BETTER THEN THE TRUCK. 


U GOT PICS. OF THE PROSPECT BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 04:23 PM~14962495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW TO THE FAMILY!
> *


O SHOOT I ALMOST GOT A BIKE LIKE THAT BUT IT WAS A BOYS FRAME ALL ORGINAL SCHWINN...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 04:26 PM~14962519
> *O SHOOT I ALMOST GOT A BIKE LIKE THAT BUT IT WAS A BOYS FRAME ALL ORGINAL SCHWINN...
> *


N HE HAS THREE OTHER TRIKES ALL DONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 04:26 PM~14962523
> *N HE HAS THREE OTHER TRIKES ALL DONE!
> *


CLEAN HOPE TO SEE THEM SOON HOMIE... HOW UR BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 04:34 PM~14962606
> *CLEAN HOPE TO SEE THEM SOON HOMIE... HOW UR BIKE
> *


GETTIN BODY WORK DONE BRO!!...HOPE I HAVE IT DONE IN LESS THAN TWO WEEKS...REMEMBER WE WANT THE OTHER SOUTHERN CHAPTERS TO COME OVER TO THE 805 ON TH 13TH TO SUPPORT US AT THE ROLLIN RICH CAR SHOW!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 04:37 PM~14962643
> *GETTIN BODY WORK DONE BRO!!...HOPE I HAVE IT DONE IN LESS THAN TWO WEEKS...REMEMBER WE WANT THE OTHER SOUTHERN CHAPTERS TO COME OVER TO THE 805 ON TH 13TH TO SUPPORT US AT THE ROLLIN RICH CAR SHOW!
> *


U GOT A FLIER. FOR THAT SHOW. POST IT UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 04:39 PM~14962654
> *U GOT A FLIER. FOR THAT SHOW. POST IT UP
> *


I DONT RIGHT NOW BUT ILL POST IT ONCE IVE GOT IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 04:42 PM~14962682
> *I DONT RIGHT NOW BUT ILL POST IT ONCE IVE GOT IT!
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE. WHATS THE PRICE FOR THE BIKES TO GET IN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14962695
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE. WHATS THE PRICE FOR THE BIKES TO GET IN
> *


IT SHOULD BE LESS THAN 20...THE FLYER I GOT ONLY SAYS THE CARS PRICE BUT NOT BIKES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 04:57 PM~14962775
> *IT SHOULD BE LESS THAN 20...THE FLYER I GOT ONLY SAYS THE CARS PRICE BUT NOT BIKES!
> *


ALRIGHT GIVE ME THE ADDRESS ILL BE THERE.....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

uffin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 2 2009, 11:12 PM~14965552
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## BIG ANDREW

wendy its gonna take me awhile to get my bike together.. :tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 2 2009, 09:48 PM~14966027
> *wendy its gonna take me awhile to get my bike together.. :tears:
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE TAKE UR TIME.  DONT GIVE UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14966027
> *wendy its gonna take me awhile to get my bike together.. :tears:
> *



LOL! ITS KOOL DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT.....I WAS JUST GONNA 
TALK ABOUT IT IN THE MEETING...
.I DONT THINK IM TAKING ANY BIKES TO THE
VEGAS SHOW....I WANT YOU GUYS TO TAKE THE TIME YOU NEED
TO FIX YOUR BIKES AND WHAT IT SEEMS EVERYONE IS WORKING
ON THERE BIKES....SO IM CHANGING THE VEGAS SHOW FOR THE
SAN DIEGO SHOW ITS ON NOVEMBER WILL GIVE YOU GUYS MORE INFO
IN THE MEETING....THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 05:12 PM~14962384
> *:biggrin: HOW WAS UR DAUGHTER BDAY
> *


IT WAS GREAT SHE HAD A BLAST
I FELT LEFT OUT CAUSE IT WAS NOTHING BUT HER LITTLE
GIRL FRIENDS NO PARENTS....LOL! THEY DIDNT ALLOW ME IN THE JUMPER
THEY SAID IT WAS ONLY GIRLS ONLY AND NO BOYS OR ELDERS ALLOWED...







LOL..J/K
JUST NO BOYS!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 05:57 PM~14962775
> *IT SHOULD BE LESS THAN 20...THE FLYER I GOT ONLY SAYS THE CARS PRICE BUT NOT BIKES!
> *



4 WHEN??????
& WHERE?????


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT 818!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 12:45 PM~14971093
> *4 WHEN??????
> & WHERE?????
> *


SEPTEMBER 13TH...IN CAMARILLO...LIKE 10 MINUTES FROM THOUSAND OAKS OR MOORPARK!!!...


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

TTT


----------



## ⇒shyboy⇐

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 01:35 PM~14971011
> *LOL! ITS KOOL DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT.....I WAS JUST GONNA
> TALK ABOUT IT IN THE  MEETING...
> .I DONT THINK IM TAKING ANY BIKES TO THE
> VEGAS SHOW....I WANT YOU GUYS TO TAKE THE TIME YOU NEED
> TO FIX YOUR BIKES AND WHAT IT SEEMS EVERYONE IS WORKING
> ON THERE BIKES....SO IM CHANGING THE VEGAS SHOW FOR THE
> SAN DIEGO SHOW ITS ON NOVEMBER WILL GIVE YOU GUYS MORE INFO
> IN THE MEETING....THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW....
> *


AIGHT THANKS WENDY THAT SHOWS LIKE 2 MONTHS AFTER MY B-DAY SO ILL PROBABLY PUT EVEN MORE ONTO MY BIKE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Sep 3 2009, 06:45 PM~14974743
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 3 2009, 04:02 PM~14972594
> *SEPTEMBER 13TH...IN CAMARILLO...LIKE 10 MINUTES FROM THOUSAND OAKS OR MOORPARK!!!...
> *



ALRIGHT..BUT FOR SURE ARE THEY HAVING BIKES???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ⇒shyboy⇐_@Sep 3 2009, 07:47 PM~14974765
> *AIGHT THANKS WENDY THAT SHOWS LIKE 2 MONTHS AFTER MY B-DAY SO ILL PROBABLY PUT EVEN MORE ONTO MY BIKE
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
PERFECTION TAKES TIME AND I DONT WANT YOU GUYS
TO FEEL PRESSURED......SEE YOU 2MORROW IN THE MEETING....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 01:35 PM~14971011
> *LOL! ITS KOOL DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT.....I WAS JUST GONNA
> TALK ABOUT IT IN THE  MEETING...
> .I DONT THINK IM TAKING ANY BIKES TO THE
> VEGAS SHOW....I WANT YOU GUYS TO TAKE THE TIME YOU NEED
> TO FIX YOUR BIKES AND WHAT IT SEEMS EVERYONE IS WORKING
> ON THERE BIKES....SO IM CHANGING THE VEGAS SHOW FOR THE
> SAN DIEGO SHOW ITS ON NOVEMBER WILL GIVE YOU GUYS MORE INFO
> IN THE MEETING....THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW....
> *



JUST WANT TO REPHRASE THIS IM NOT TAKING ANY BIKES
BUT FOR SURE....

DRAMA QUEEN AND QUEEN OF THE STREETS WILL BE THERE 
REPRESENTING FOR THE REST OF THE G.T. 818 RIDERS BIKE CLUB


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 05:11 PM~14962372
> *WENDY WHEN CAN I MEET UP WITH U THIS WEEKN TO GET THE PART FROM U. AND DID U EVER FIND THAT LIGHT.
> *



ILL BE HOME SO WHEN EVER AND WHEN EVER YOU WANT TO....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2009, 05:11 PM~14962372
> *WENDY WHEN CAN I MEET UP WITH U THIS WEEKN TO GET THE PART FROM U. AND DID U EVER FIND THAT LIGHT.
> *


 CORRECTION:
ILL BE HOME SO WHEN EVER YOU WANT TO JUST HIT ME UP....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 12:44 PM~14971085
> *IT WAS GREAT SHE HAD A BLAST
> I FELT LEFT OUT CAUSE IT WAS NOTHING BUT HER LITTLE
> GIRL FRIENDS NO PARENTS....LOL! THEY DIDNT ALLOW ME IN THE JUMPER
> THEY SAID IT WAS ONLY GIRLS ONLY AND NO BOYS OR ELDERS ALLOWED...
> LOL..J/K
> JUST NO BOYS!!!!
> *


THATS GOOD SHE HAD FUN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14976334
> *ILL BE HOME SO WHEN EVER AND WHEN EVER YOU WANT TO....
> *


ARE U COMING ON SATURDAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 3 2009, 11:08 PM~14977016
> *ARE U COMING ON SATURDAY
> *



NO...MY HUSBAND'S WORKING SATURDAY...


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 PM~14976209
> *ALRIGHT..BUT FOR SURE ARE THEY HAVING BIKES???
> *


YUP!!!.....THE SHOWS GONNA BE FROM 10 TO 4 MOVE IN TIME STARTS AT 7!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## joe bristol

sept 27 2009


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GUYS REMEMBER MEETING TODAY....
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL HERE....
JAGSTER WILL BE COMING TO MY HOUSE TODAY
SO IF YOU GUYS NEED ANY MORE CUSTOM PARTS, COME
PREPARE PLEASE...THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :biggrin: 
T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT ALWAYS ON TOP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 03:19 PM~14982990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I TRYED CALLN SEE HOW MUCH THE BIKES GOING TO BE FOR THAT SHOW BUT NO ANSWER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 02:56 PM~14982805
> *YUP!!!.....THE SHOWS GONNA BE FROM 10 TO 4 MOVE IN TIME STARTS AT 7!
> *


WHAT TIME DO WE MEET UP WITH U. OVER THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 07:12 PM~14984728
> *I TRYED CALLN SEE HOW MUCH THE BIKES GOING TO BE FOR THAT SHOW BUT NO ANSWER
> *


TRY AGAIN N RECORD URSELF....I WANNA SEE UR FACE ONCE U HEAR THE PRE REG!


----------



## Fleetangel

TO THE TOP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 07:59 PM~14985093
> *TRY AGAIN N RECORD URSELF....I WANNA SEE UR FACE ONCE U HEAR THE PRE REG!
> *


 :0 WHAT DID U HEAR


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 09:10 PM~14985158
> *:0 WHAT DID U HEAR
> *



hell nah! we aint going if the pre-reg is that much for a bike...
just rather save that and go to 2 different shows with that kind of money.....
or is this show like lowrider show.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 4 2009, 08:24 PM~14985266
> *hell nah! we aint going if the pre-reg is that much for a bike...
> just rather save that and go to 2 different shows with that kind of money.....
> or is this show like lowrider show.???
> *


NOPE...LETS WAIT TILL THE UNITY SHOW!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 08:10 PM~14985158
> *:0 WHAT DID U HEAR
> *


25 PRE REG!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14985339
> *25 PRE REG!
> *


DID U CALL AND ASK OR NO .....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 08:42 PM~14985422
> *DID U CALL AND ASK OR NO .....
> *


I DID!!!...SO WE GONNA WAIT TIL THE 20TH!..IN SAN FERNANDO!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

hay guys these parts are for sale from one of my members
if anyone is interested please hit me up....
THE CHROME SEAT PAN IS FOR $25 OR BEST OFFER (bottom haves a small chipped)
THE LEATHER SEAT IS FOR $ 70 OR BEST OFFER (good conditions)


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 4 2009, 09:47 PM~14985463
> *hay guys these parts are for sale from one of my members
> if anyone is interested please hit me up....
> THE CHROME SEAT PAN IS FOR $25 OR BEST OFFER (bottom haves a small chipped)
> THE LEATHER SEAT IS FOR $ 70 OR BEST OFFER (good conditions)
> *



oops! forgot to post the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 4 2009, 08:49 PM~14985473
> *oops! forgot to post the pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE R NICE!!!...TOO BAD MY SEAT IS ALREADY DONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 08:46 PM~14985453
> *I DID!!!...SO WE GONNA WAIT TIL THE 20TH!..IN SAN FERNANDO!
> *


ALRIGHT COOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 08:50 PM~14985484
> *ALRIGHT COOL
> *


YEAH CUZ DAMN THIS ONE IS EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 08:54 PM~14985517
> *YEAH CUZ DAMN THIS ONE IS EXPENSIVE!!!
> *


YUP IT IS. IF IT WAS MY BIKE I WAS TAKN THEN YEA ILL ROLL. 

SO NONE OF THE CLUB MEMBERS ARE GOING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 09:13 PM~14985662
> *YUP IT IS. IF IT WAS MY BIKE I WAS TAKN THEN YEA ILL ROLL.
> 
> SO NONE OF THE CLUB MEMBERS ARE GOING
> *


I JUST TALK TO EM N MAYBE ONLY TWO WITH TURNTABLES...I MIGHT GO JUST TO SUPPORT!!...BUT IM HAVIN A MEETING TOMORROW TO SEE WUZ UP...IM PAINTIN "A LITTLE DEDICATION" AGAIN!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 09:14 PM~14985676
> *I JUST TALK TO EM N MAYBE ONLY TWO WITH TURNTABLES...I MIGHT GO JUST TO SUPPORT!!...BUT IM HAVIN A MEETING TOMORROW TO SEE WUZ UP...IM PAINTIN  "A LITTLE DEDICATION" AGAIN!
> *


ALRIGHT WELL LET ME KNOW I MIGHT STILL ROLL.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 09:32 PM~14985814
> *ALRIGHT WELL LET ME KNOW I MIGHT STILL ROLL.
> *


AIGHT I WILL!!!...POST PICS OF UR CAMARON!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T  
T 
WE GO!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :thumbsup: 
T


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 5 2009, 01:59 AM~14987249
> *T
> T :thumbsup:
> T
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2009, 07:09 PM~14984710
> *GT ALWAYS ON TOP
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 10:32 PM~14985821
> *AIGHT I WILL!!!...POST PICS OF UR CAMARON!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 3 2009, 01:35 PM~14971011
> *LOL! ITS KOOL DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT.....I WAS JUST GONNA
> TALK ABOUT IT IN THE  MEETING...
> .I DONT THINK IM TAKING ANY BIKES TO THE
> VEGAS SHOW....I WANT YOU GUYS TO TAKE THE TIME YOU NEED
> TO FIX YOUR BIKES AND WHAT IT SEEMS EVERYONE IS WORKING
> ON THERE BIKES....SO IM CHANGING THE VEGAS SHOW FOR THE
> SAN DIEGO SHOW ITS ON NOVEMBER WILL GIVE YOU GUYS MORE INFO
> IN THE MEETING....THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW....
> *


thanks..its hard work. when we have a meeting?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 5 2009, 01:58 PM~14989577
> *thanks..its hard work. when we have a meeting?
> *



 IT WAS YESTURDAY YOUNG MAN.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY WE'RE GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 5 2009, 11:56 AM~14989231
> *:scrutinize:
> *


HIS CAR A CHEVY CAMARO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

damn my rims alone going to be around 8 bills.... :angry: ... but when there done they going to look sexy :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14992157
> *HEY WE'RE GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY!
> *


i cant go.. i got to pay my shit off for my rims


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 08:49 PM~14992514
> *damn my rims alone going to be around 8 bills.... :angry: ... but when there done they going to look sexy  :biggrin:
> *


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....THEY BETTER BE WORTH!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 08:53 PM~14992542
> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....THEY BETTER BE WORTH!!
> *


gt rims with chrome and gold ingraving. anidize the lip of the rim.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14992525
> *i cant go.. i got to pay my shit off for my rims
> *


ITS AIGHT!!!WELL BE TAKIN 4 BIKES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

my bad bro but when the bikes done ill be there..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 08:56 PM~14992557
> *gt rims with chrome and gold ingraving. anidize the lip of the rim.
> *


IS THE ENGRAVIN INCLUDED?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 08:58 PM~14992569
> *my bad bro but when the bikes done ill be there..
> *


DONT WORRY DAWG!!!...WORK ON UR BIKE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:06 PM~14992618
> *IS THE ENGRAVIN INCLUDED?
> *


yes sir. im takn my rims to 3 different people.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:15 PM~14992691
> *yes sir. im takn my rims to 3 different people.
> *


DAMN!!!...I MIGHT DO THE SAME LATER ON!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cooo... anything new with ur bike yet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:17 PM~14992705
> *cooo... anything new with ur bike yet
> *


NAA JUST THE GREEN ONE....IIS GETTIN PAINTED NEXT WEEK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:16 PM~14992696
> *DAMN!!!...I MIGHT DO THE SAME LATER ON!
> *


yup its all worth it. and this bike going to be rideable to.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:18 PM~14992718
> *NAA JUST THE GREEN ONE....IIS GETTIN PAINTED NEXT WEEK!
> *


clean..... damn im barly startn to buy parts now the prices are gettn high for twisted parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:18 PM~14992723
> *yup its all worth it. and this bike going to be rideable to.
> *


AIRBAGS???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:20 PM~14992735
> *clean..... damn im barly startn to buy parts now the prices are gettn high for twisted parts
> *


YUP...GO FOR DTWIST PARTS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:22 PM~14992756
> *AIRBAGS???
> *


nope its going to have extended crown


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:29 PM~14992817
> *nope its going to have extended crown
> *


CUSTOM?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:22 PM~14992763
> *YUP...GO FOR DTWIST PARTS!
> *


i already got prices for it... and all the parts that i want 1200.00 raw metal


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:30 PM~14992827
> *i already got prices for it... and all the parts that i want 1200.00 raw metal
> *


not bad...lol...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:30 PM~14992826
> *CUSTOM?
> *


nope they sell them already. 60 dollars


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:31 PM~14992840
> *not bad...lol...
> *


im thinkn bout it ..... but i like my flat twisted parts ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:34 PM~14992857
> *nope they sell them already. 60 dollars
> *


THATS CHEAP...I GOT MY TRIPLE TWISTED FOR 65 BACK IN 05


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:39 PM~14992895
> *THATS CHEAP...I GOT MY TRIPLE TWISTED FOR 65 BACK IN 05
> *


yea its is flat twisted parts are cheap. but i like the way it looks on bikes.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:35 PM~14992866
> *im thinkn bout it ..... but i like my flat twisted parts ....
> *


KEEP WUT U LIKE DOGG!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:40 PM~14992909
> *yea its is flat twisted parts are cheap. but i like the way it looks on bikes.
> *


YUP!!!....IMA GET MINE EXTENDED BUT NOT TWISTED...FLAT!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: WHATS UP FELLAZ
NO PARTIES 2DAY OR WHAT????
IM SURPRISE YOU GUYS ARE ON HERE..SATURDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 5 2009, 09:47 PM~14992972
> *:wave: WHATS UP FELLAZ
> NO PARTIES 2DAY OR WHAT????
> IM SURPRISE YOU GUYS ARE ON HERE..SATURDAY
> *


HEY WEENDY I CALLED THE PRESIDENT OF ROLLIN RICH N HE SAID WE CAN STILL PAY 25 AT THE DOOR!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:42 PM~14992925
> *KEEP WUT U LIKE DOGG!!!
> *


yup for sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:44 PM~14992944
> *YUP!!!....IMA GET MINE EXTENDED BUT NOT TWISTED...FLAT!!!
> *


its actually easy to do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 5 2009, 09:47 PM~14992972
> *:wave: WHATS UP FELLAZ
> NO PARTIES 2DAY OR WHAT????
> IM SURPRISE YOU GUYS ARE ON HERE..SATURDAY
> *


everybody out side my house drinkn and partyn. and im out side to with the my lap top


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:53 PM~14993038
> *yup for sure
> *


  ...HEY WHO SHOULD I GET THE SHIRTS FROM?I NEED NEW ONES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:53 PM~14993043
> *its actually easy to do it
> *


YUP...IMA ENGRAVE MOST OF MY PARTS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:55 PM~14993062
> * ...HEY WHO SHOULD I GET THE SHIRTS FROM?I NEED NEW ONES!
> *


call my dad asap. he should be makn another order soon ... u deal with him


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:57 PM~14993082
> *call my dad asap. he should be makn another order soon ... u deal with him
> *


OH KOOL!!!...I NEED EM!!!HEY DO U KNOW IF HE CAN DO TANK TOPS FOR GIRLS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:57 PM~14993080
> *YUP...IMA ENGRAVE MOST OF MY PARTS!!!
> *


im doing every single part on my bike chrome and gold engraving. i want it to be the cleanest semi and rideable not only for the turn table and show.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 09:58 PM~14993099
> *im doing every single part on my bike chrome and gold engraving. i want it to be the cleanest semi and rideable not only for the turn table and show.
> *


CHAOOWWWW!!!!...IMA GO TWO TONE ON THE GREEN ONE...BUT FLEETANGEL IS GONNA BE ALL CHROMED!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:58 PM~14993097
> *OH KOOL!!!...I NEED EM!!!HEY DO U KNOW IF HE CAN DO TANK TOPS FOR GIRLS?
> *


im not sure u got to talk to him


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 10:00 PM~14993124
> *im not sure u got to talk to him
> *


HEY GIVE ME HIS NUMBER!PM IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 10:00 PM~14993122
> *CHAOOWWWW!!!!...IMA GO TWO TONE ON THE GREEN ONE...BUT FLEETANGEL IS GONNA BE ALL CHROMED!!
> *


clean clean homie. just hope i get it out sooon... i have 2 jobs.... im going to be workn at the halloween store soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 5 2009, 10:04 PM~14993161
> *clean clean homie. just hope i get it out sooon... i have 2 jobs.... im going to be workn at the halloween store soon
> *


OH HOOK IT UP...I NEED A COSTUME!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 10:04 PM~14993167
> *OH HOOK IT UP...I NEED A COSTUME!
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:14 PM~14998350
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE
> *


I GOT A BADAZZ DESIGN FOR MY GREEN BIKE...POSTIN IT UP ONCE ITS BONDOED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 06:15 PM~14998361
> *I GOT A BADAZZ DESIGN FOR MY GREEN BIKE...POSTIN IT UP ONCE ITS BONDOED
> *


CLEAN CLEAN MY BIKE SHOULD BE COMING OUT SOON. FINALLY GOT RID OF MY LADY.LOL.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:35 PM~14998493
> *CLEAN CLEAN MY BIKE SHOULD BE COMING OUT SOON. FINALLY GOT RID OF MY LADY.LOL.
> *


SO WUS UP WIHT UR MOOD ON MYSPACE THEN?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 06:36 PM~14998502
> *SO WUS UP WIHT UR MOOD ON MYSPACE THEN?????
> *


THATS ANOTHER CHICK. SHE PAYN FOR MY SHIT...LOL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:37 PM~14998511
> *THATS ANOTHER CHICK. SHE PAYN FOR MY SHIT...LOL...
> *


SERIO????...THERES THIS HYNA WHO WANTS TO DO THE SAME FOR ME...SHES PRETTY FIRME BUT NAA IM JUST GNNA GET WITH HER N SEE WUZ UP!!!...IM GETTIN A CUSTOM STAND FOR THE GREEN ONE ALSO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:37 PM~14998511
> *THATS ANOTHER CHICK. SHE PAYN FOR MY SHIT...LOL...
> *


THAT WHITE GIRL I GOT RID OF THE ONE I HAD PICTURE OF. NOW I GOT SOME OTHER ONE. I AINT WITH HER . BUT SE GOING TO COLLAGE AND SHE GOING TO GET ME A CELL PHONE AND HELP ME OUT :biggrin: BUT U KNOW WHATS UP U GOT TO PLAY THE PART LIKE UR IN LOVE. LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:39 PM~14998528
> *THAT WHITE GIRL I GOT RID OF THE ONE I HAD PICTURE OF. NOW I GOT SOME OTHER ONE. I AINT WITH HER . BUT SE GOING TO COLLAGE AND SHE GOING TO GET ME A CELL PHONE AND HELP ME OUT  :biggrin: BUT U KNOW WHATS UP U GOT TO PLAY THE PART LIKE UR IN LOVE. LOL
> *


HAHA...WUT A PLAYER...GIVE ME THE RECIPE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PM SENT TO FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

GOT IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14998537
> *HAHA...WUT A PLAYER...GIVE ME THE RECIPE!!!
> *


FOR SURE I GOT ANOTER ONE. FOR U. SHE ALRIGHT... BUT NICE BODY WORKS FOR THE CITY. AND SHE PAYED ALL MY TICKETS OFF.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:42 PM~14998561
> *FOR SURE I GOT ANOTER ONE. FOR U. SHE ALRIGHT... BUT NICE BODY WORKS FOR THE CITY. AND SHE PAYED ALL MY TICKETS OFF.
> *


FUCK MAN!!!...UR FUCKIN CRAZY DAWG!!!...CAN U GET ME A TEACHER SO SHE CAN PASS ME?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 06:44 PM~14998572
> *FUCK MAN!!!...UR FUCKIN CRAZY DAWG!!!...CAN U GET ME A TEACHER SO SHE CAN PASS ME?
> *


HAHAHA IM STILL LOOKN FOR ONE FOR ME. IM STUCK IN HIG SCHOOL....
I DONT CARE IF SHE OLD. I JUST NEED MY DAMN GED OR SOMETHING...LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:46 PM~14998581
> *HAHAHA IM STILL LOOKN FOR ONE FOR ME. IM STUCK IN HIG SCHOOL....
> I DONT CARE IF SHE OLD.  I JUST NEED MY DAMN GED OR SOMETHING...LOL
> *


I GO ALL THE WAY TO 35!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 06:48 PM~14998595
> *I GO ALL THE WAY TO 35!!!
> *


32 YEARS OLD FOR ME U BEAT ME ....LOL... I WAS ONLY 17 ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:56 PM~14998659
> *32 YEARS OLD FOR ME U BEAT ME ....LOL... I WAS ONLY 17 ...
> *


I THINK THEY STILL FINE ON THEIR 40S QUE NO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 06:57 PM~14998670
> *I THINK THEY STILL FINE ON THEIR 40S QUE NO?
> *


YEA SOME DO ......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 06:59 PM~14998684
> *YEA SOME DO ......
> *


I DATED A 20 YEAR OLD WHEN I WAS 14!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T:scrutinize: 
T


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 6 2009, 07:10 PM~14998777
> *T
> T:scrutinize:
> T
> *


HEY WENDY U GUYS STILL COMIN OVER?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :biggrin: 
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 08:11 PM~14998786
> *HEY WENDY U GUYS STILL COMIN OVER?
> *



I HOPE SO...NOT SURE A FEW ON MY MEMBERS ARE
GETTING MORE THINGS DONE TO THERE BIKES...
INCLUDING MY DAUGHTERS BIKE IS GETTING SOME TOUCH UPS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 6 2009, 07:10 PM~14998777
> *T
> T:scrutinize:
> T
> *


HELLO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 6 2009, 07:13 PM~14998807
> *I HOPE SO...NOT SURE A FEW ON MY MEMBERS ARE
> GETTING MORE THINGS DONE TO THERE BIKES...
> INCLUDING MY DAUGHTERS BIKE IS GETTING SOME TOUCH UPS...
> *


THAT BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK BADASSS... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 6 2009, 07:13 PM~14998807
> *I HOPE SO...NOT SURE A FEW ON MY MEMBERS ARE
> GETTING MORE THINGS DONE TO THERE BIKES...
> INCLUDING MY DAUGHTERS BIKE IS GETTING SOME TOUCH UPS...
> *


KOOL...OR AT LEAST COME TO CHILL WITH US!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 07:16 PM~14998820
> *KOOL...OR AT LEAST COME TO CHILL WITH US!!!
> *


IM GOING TO TRY TO GO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 07:16 PM~14998825
> *IM GOING TO TRY TO GO
> *


KOOL!!!!I GOT SMOE FRIENDS GOING TO THE SHOW!!!SO I GOT SOMETHING FOR U!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 07:17 PM~14998835
> *KOOL!!!!I GOT SMOE FRIENDS GOING TO THE SHOW!!!SO I GOT SOMETHING FOR U!
> *


:biggrin:IM GOING ....LOL...ILL TRY..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 07:19 PM~14998854
> *:biggrin:IM GOING ....LOL...ILL TRY..
> *


WENDY NOS VA A REGANAR!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 08:14 PM~14998811
> *THAT BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK BADASSS... :biggrin:
> *



THANKS I HOPE SO....IM VERY EXCITED ABOUT IT...
WISH I CAN DO SOME MURRALS ON IT BEFORE VEGAS BUT NO TIME
AND LITTLE BIT OF MONEY....MY HUSBAND IS WORKING ON HES
CHROME UNDIS...SO WE GOT TO LEAVE THE BIKE THE WAY
IT IS FOR NOW.....BUT THE ENGRAVING AND PARTS BLEW ME AWAY...


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY WUT HAPPEN WITH THE GOODTIMES WEBPAGE???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 6 2009, 07:20 PM~14998861
> *THANKS I HOPE SO....IM VERY EXCITED ABOUT IT...
> WISH I CAN DO SOME MURRALS ON IT BEFORE VEGAS BUT NO TIME
> AND LITTLE BIT OF MONEY....MY HUSBAND IS WORKING ON HES
> CHROME UNDIS...SO WE GOT TO LEAVE THE BIKE THE WAY
> IT IS FOR NOW.....BUT THE ENGRAVING AND PARTS BLEW ME AWAY...
> *


YEA ITS ALOT OF MONEY... HEY WENDY HOW MUCH DOES THAT GUY CHARGE TO ANDISE RIMS.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

QUICK STOP TO SAY WUTZ UP !!! THE LC. PA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 07:21 PM~14998868
> *HEY WUT HAPPEN WITH THE GOODTIMES WEBPAGE???
> *


IDK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 07:22 PM~14998880
> *IDK
> *


ITS OUT OF SERVICE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 6 2009, 08:22 PM~14998875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUICK STOP TO SAY WUTZ UP !!! THE LC.  PA
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2009, 08:21 PM~14998871
> *YEA ITS ALOT OF MONEY... HEY WENDY HOW MUCH DOES THAT GUY CHARGE TO ANDISE RIMS.
> *



I DONT REMEMBER ITS BEEN A WHILE BUT HES VERY CHEAP.... I KNOW 
IT SHOULDNT BE NO MORE THAN $100


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 08:16 PM~14998820
> *KOOL...OR AT LEAST COME TO CHILL WITH US!!!
> *



THAT WILL BE A GOOD IDEA TOO...ILL LET THEM KNOW
AND HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRANCE???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 6 2009, 07:30 PM~14998964
> *THAT WILL BE A GOOD IDEA TOO...ILL LET THEM KNOW
> AND HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRANCE???
> *


NOT SURE BUT IF WE HAVE ANY TICKETS LEFT WELL GIVE EM TO U!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 6 2009, 07:28 PM~14998943
> *I DONT REMEMBER ITS BEEN A WHILE BUT HES VERY CHEAP.... I KNOW
> IT SHOULDNT BE NO MORE THAN $100
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE IM JUST WAITN ON MY RIMS.... ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## BIG ANDREW




----------



## BIG ANDREW




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT 818!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG ANDREW I SEEN UR BIKE HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 8 2009, 12:05 AM~15011170
> *BIG ANDREW I SEEN UR BIKE HOMIE LOOKS GOOD
> *


wat bike??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 8 2009, 07:39 AM~15012689
> *wat bike??
> *


THE RED ONE. AT TURTLE HOUSE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 8 2009, 02:08 PM~15015605
> *THE RED ONE. AT TURTLE HOUSE
> *


oh yea that is gna be taken off


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 8 2009, 01:08 PM~15015615
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT FOR THE 818 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 09:55 PM~14993062
> * ...HEY WHO SHOULD I GET THE SHIRTS FROM?I NEED NEW ONES!
> *


MAKE SURE YOU LET DAVID 805 CAR CLUB PRES KNOW WUS SUP HOMIE WHEN DEALING WITH THE BOSS MAN THANKS


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY GUYS SO WHERE YOU GUYS HEADED FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WAHTZ UP FELLAZ!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHATS UP GOODTIMES :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

got this in today from ups


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15028224
> *got this in today from ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR ON THE RIGHT WAY!!!SCHWWIN...WUT YEAR?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 9 2009, 12:28 AM~15023555
> *MAKE SURE YOU LET DAVID 805 CAR CLUB PRES KNOW WUS SUP HOMIE WHEN DEALING WITH THE BOSS MAN THANKS
> *


I GOT IT BIG BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 9 2009, 08:58 AM~15025574
> *HEY GUYS SO WHERE YOU GUYS HEADED FOR THIS WEEKEND?
> *


ROLLIN RICH CAR SHOW...U COMING OVER????JESSIE IS GOING WITH US!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

where at?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

wendy no meetings??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 9 2009, 04:13 PM~15029937
> *where at?
> *


OXNARD!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2009, 05:14 PM~15029950
> *OXNARD!
> *


ooh imite go


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 9 2009, 04:16 PM~15029967
> *ooh  imite go
> *


I GOT THE FLYER POSTED ON MY MYSPACE!!

MYSPACE.COM/FLEETANGEL


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2009, 04:39 PM~15029616
> *UR ON THE RIGHT WAY!!!SCHWWIN...WUT YEAR?
> *


april 1978


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2009, 03:42 PM~15029636
> *ROLLIN RICH CAR SHOW...U COMING OVER????JESSIE IS GOING WITH US!!!
> *


deseo will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FLEET I MIGHT GO WHAT TIME U GUYS MEETN UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2009, 04:53 PM~15030261
> *april 1978
> *


MINES AN AUGUST 79!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2009, 07:08 PM~15031730
> *FLEET I MIGHT GO WHAT TIME U GUYS MEETN UP
> *


 630 IN THOUSAND OAKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2009, 08:28 PM~15032019
> *630 IN THOUSAND OAKS!
> *



FUCK I DONT KNOW YET IF WERE GOING OR ATLEAST I WOULD LIKE TO GO
TO KICK IT...AND SUPPORT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GOT SOME STUFF FOR SALE LET ME KNOW , I WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER .


----------



## BIG TURTLE

GOT SOME STUFF FOR SALE LET ME KNOW , I WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15039298
> *GOT SOME STUFF FOR SALE  LET ME KNOW , I WOULD LIKE TO SELL EVERYTHING TOGETHER .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOULD U SELL THE FRONT HEAD LIGHT AND THE PEDALS ALONE... AND HOW MUCH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAY GUYS HOPE TO SEE YOU 2MORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS 2MORROW :biggrin: 
IF TAKING ANY BIKES WHATS THE LATEST THAT I CAN GET THERE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

FORGOT TO MENTION IF ANYONE INTERESTED IN ALL 
FLAT TWISTED PARTS LET ME KNOW ONE OF MY MEMBERS 
HAVES A BIKE THATS PARTING OUT....
WILL POST PICS LATER...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

FORGOT TO MENTION IF ANYONE INTERESTED IN ALL 
FLAT TWISTED PARTS LET ME KNOW ONE OF MY MEMBERS 
HAVES A BIKE THATS PARTING OUT....
WILL POST PICS LATER...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THESE ARE THE PARTS THAT ALEX "LUCKY CHARM"
HAVE FOR SALE...








HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THESE ARE THE PARTS THAT ALEX "LUCKY CHARM"
HAVE FOR SALE...








HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED..


----------



## caprice75classic

just upholstered the seat for Tony's bike
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Picture.jpg[/img]]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 11 2009, 12:50 PM~15052046
> *THESE ARE THE PARTS THAT ALEX "LUCKY CHARM"
> HAVE FOR SALE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED..
> *


how much for the sissy bars and steering wheell


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

WAS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 11 2009, 11:01 AM~15050914
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS 2MORROW  :biggrin:
> IF TAKING ANY BIKES WHATS THE LATEST THAT I CAN GET THERE
> *


which show???the 805 is on sunday!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 11 2009, 08:06 PM~15056403
> *TTT
> *


HEY I NEED UR NUMBER HOMIE IM GOING ON SUNDAY...IM BRINGING 2 BIKES FROM EAST LOS


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 11 2009, 03:56 PM~15054067
> *just upholstered the seat for Tony's bike
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Picture.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img




:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 11 2009, 10:15 PM~15057655
> *HEY I NEED UR NUMBER HOMIE IM GOING ON SUNDAY...IM BRINGING 2 BIKES FROM EAST LOS
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

~~~TOMORROWS SHOW~~~

IF UR COMIN FROM THE 118....IF UR COMIN FROM THE 101 FORGET ABOUT THE 23 ROUTE*

*2: Merge onto CA-23 S. 2.3 mi 
3: Merge onto US-101 N toward VENTURA. 14.6 mi 
4: Take the CENTRAL AVE exit, EXIT 57. 0.2 mi 
5: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto CENTRAL AVE. 3.2 mi 
6: 545 CENTRAL AVE is on the RIGHT. 0.0 mi 


B: Rio Mesa High School: 545 Central Ave, Oxnard, CA 93036, (805) 278-5500


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 11 2009, 09:05 PM~15056382
> *which show???the 805 is on sunday!!!
> *



YEAH I THOUGHT IT WAS TODAY... :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

were ready for tomorrow...hey if u need directions call jesse...ima get there after 12 cuz i have to work!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 06:05 PM~15062281
> *were ready for tomorrow...hey if u need directions call jesse...ima get there after 12 cuz i have to work!!!
> *


O SO WHO DO I MEET UP WITH ILL JUST GO AND LOOK FOR U GUYS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 03:27 PM~15061493
> *~~~TOMORROWS SHOW~~~
> 
> IF UR COMIN FROM THE 118....IF UR COMIN FROM THE 101 FORGET ABOUT THE 23 ROUTE*
> 
> *2:  Merge onto CA-23 S. 2.3 mi
> 3:  Merge onto US-101 N toward VENTURA. 14.6 mi
> 4:  Take the CENTRAL AVE exit, EXIT 57. 0.2 mi
> 5:  Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto CENTRAL AVE. 3.2 mi
> 6:  545 CENTRAL AVE is on the RIGHT. 0.0 mi
> 
> 
> B: Rio Mesa High School: 545 Central Ave, Oxnard, CA 93036, (805) 278-5500
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ANDREW ARE U ROLLN TOMOROW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 12 2009, 07:16 PM~15062679
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 12 2009, 07:15 PM~15062667
> *O SO WHO DO I MEET UP WITH ILL JUST GO AND LOOK FOR U GUYS
> *


YAAA MEET EM AT THE SHOW!!!THEYRE GONNA HAVE THE CANOPY WITH THE BANNER ON TOP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15062859
> *YAAA MEET EM AT THE SHOW!!!THEYRE GONNA HAVE THE CANOPY WITH THE BANNER ON TOP!
> *


CLEAN ......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15062865
> *CLEAN ......
> *


THEYLL HAVE FOOD N SODAS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 07:43 PM~15062873
> *THEYLL HAVE FOOD N SODAS!
> *


AWW WHAT U TRYN TO SAY IM FAT :biggrin: LOL...JKJK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 12 2009, 07:51 PM~15062931
> *AWW WHAT U TRYN TO SAY IM FAT  :biggrin: LOL...JKJK
> *


HAHHAHA...NAA IM JUST SAYIN THAT U DONT NEED TO BRING ANYTHING UNLESS U WANT DIET FOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 07:55 PM~15062970
> *HAHHAHA...NAA IM JUST SAYIN THAT U DONT NEED TO BRING ANYTHING UNLESS U WANT DIET FOOD!
> *


ALRIGHT THANKS G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WELL THIS TOPIC IS TO REPRESENT AND SHOW WHAT GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB IS ALL ABOUT .WE BEEN AROUND FOR 20 YEARS AND OUR GOAL IS TO KEEP THE YOUNGSTERS OUT OF TROUBLE N OUT OF THE GANGS AS WELL AS TO GIVE THEM A MOTIVATION TO KEEP UP ON SCHOOL N WITH FAMILY......IF YOU'RE INTERESTED ON JOINING US U CAN ALWAYS HIT US UP HERE...WE ARE HERE TO HELP EACHOTHER N KEEP THE CLUB AS ONE OF THE BEST N TRADITIONAL CLUBS STILL STANDING...IN ORDER TO KEEP IT THIS WAY WE HAVE A FEW EASY RULES...IF MONEY IS THE PROBLEM, DONT WORRY WE GOT MEMBERS WHO KNOW A LOT ABOUT BIKES,PARTS,DESIGNS,ETC WE ARE WILLING TO HELP FAMILY OUT...DONT FORGET TO CHECK US OUT AT GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG!!!
HERE ARE SOME PICTURE OF THE BIKES AND WE GOT MORE GETTN WORK ON


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## SIK_9D1

GoodTimes 805 made some noise today with the help of the 818 Riders and East LA. We swept up most of the Bike Classes. Every Bike Placed today Good Job Guys!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SO HOW WAS THE SHOW???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS
805, EAST L.A, AND 818 RIDERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WE GOING TO THE 818 NEXT SUNDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 12:29 PM~15077026
> *SO HOW WAS THE SHOW???
> *


HEY THE SHOW WAS GOOD I GOT THERE LIKE AROUND 3 CUZ I HAD TO WORK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 12:29 PM~15077026
> *SO HOW WAS THE SHOW???
> *


U MISS OUT WENDY BUT IT WAS GOOD. EVERYBODY PLACED THAT TOOK A BIKE. ILL TRY TO POST PICS SOON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 14 2009, 03:32 PM~15078742
> *WE GOING TO THE 818 NEXT SUNDAY!
> *


IM GOING TO TRY TO GO... TO THAT ONE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15079182
> *U MISS OUT WENDY BUT IT WAS GOOD. EVERYBODY PLACED THAT TOOK A BIKE. ILL TRY TO POST PICS SOON
> *



:cheesy: THATS GREAT!
WE WERE LOW ON FUNDS SO WE JUST WENT TO
THE ALISSION PARK 4 LITTLE BIT TO A PICNIC WE GOT INVITED
ALL WEEKEND JUST KICKED IT @ HOME...  
BONNIES PARTS LEFT US BROKE...AND MY HUBBY'S CHROME 
UNDER CARRIAGE IS STILL ON THE WORK...GETTING DONE 2DAY..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 14 2009, 04:34 PM~15078760
> *HEY THE SHOW WAS GOOD I GOT THERE LIKE AROUND 3 CUZ I HAD TO WORK!
> *



WELL THATS GOOD! ALOT OF PEOPLE COMPLAINT THAT THEY WORK
BUT I THINK ITS A BLESSING WHEN YOU ATLEAST HAVE A JOB WITH
TIMES LIKE THESE ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE JOBLESS....SO GOOD FOR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 14 2009, 04:32 PM~15078742
> *WE GOING TO THE 818 NEXT SUNDAY!
> *



        :angry: 
WERE NOT GONNA GO TO THAT ONE EITHER 
BECAUSE ITS TOOO FAR....










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K
SEE YOU FELLAZ HERE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 08:53 PM~15082866
> *                :angry:
> WERE NOT GONNA GO TO THAT ONE EITHER
> BECAUSE ITS TOOO FAR....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> SEE YOU FELLAZ HERE....
> *


I WAS LIKE O WHAT....LOL....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 08:24 PM~15082399
> *:cheesy:  THATS GREAT!
> WE WERE LOW ON FUNDS SO WE JUST WENT TO
> THE ALISSION PARK 4 LITTLE BIT TO A PICNIC WE GOT INVITED
> ALL WEEKEND JUST KICKED IT @ HOME...
> BONNIES PARTS LEFT US BROKE...AND MY HUBBY'S CHROME
> UNDER CARRIAGE IS STILL ON THE WORK...GETTING DONE 2DAY..
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS I KNOW HOW IT FEELS WHEN UR BROKE AND U CANT MAKE IT TO A SHOW. THATS THE WAY I FEEL SOMETIMES WHEN IM BROKE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 14 2009, 10:03 PM~15083056
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS I KNOW HOW IT FEELS WHEN UR BROKE AND U CANT MAKE IT TO A SHOW. THATS THE WAY I FEEL SOMETIMES WHEN IM BROKE...
> *



YEAH THERES SOO MANY SHOWS WEVE MISSED OUT ON AND THIS LAST
ONE ON SUNDAY WAS ONE OF THE ONE I REALLY WANTED TO SHOW UP TO 
SHOW SUPPORT TO THE 805....SO I OWE THEM....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15083428
> *YEAH THERES SOO MANY SHOWS WEVE MISSED OUT ON AND THIS LAST
> ONE ON SUNDAY WAS ONE OF THE ONE I REALLY WANTED TO SHOW UP TO
> SHOW SUPPORT TO THE 805....SO I OWE THEM....
> *


its kool...we gong to the 818 this sunday...i need some pre reg for vegas asap!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 08:53 PM~15082866
> *                :angry:
> WERE NOT GONNA GO TO THAT ONE EITHER
> BECAUSE ITS TOOO FAR....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> SEE YOU FELLAZ HERE....
> *


U GOT ME TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15083428
> *YEAH THERES SOO MANY SHOWS WEVE MISSED OUT ON AND THIS LAST
> ONE ON SUNDAY WAS ONE OF THE ONE I REALLY WANTED TO SHOW UP TO
> SHOW SUPPORT TO THE 805....SO I OWE THEM....
> *


I DONT GOT NO MONEY EITHER IM GOING TO TRY TO GO THIS SUNDAY TO .....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15083524
> *its kool...we gong to the 818 this sunday...i need some pre reg for vegas asap!!!
> *


FOR REAL U NEED TO GET IT ASAP.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15083615
> *FOR REAL U NEED TO GET IT ASAP.....
> *


RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15083631
> *RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yup the deadlines almost here dont wait for other people. they give it to u when they give it to u.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 03:43 PM~15090206
> *yup the deadlines almost here dont wait for other people. they give it to u when they give it to u.
> *


WHERE CAN I GET EM?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 15 2009, 03:45 PM~15090225
> *WHERE CAN I GET EM?
> *


go online to get it or post a topic or scan the papper on ur lowrider magzine


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 03:47 PM~15090237
> *go online to get it or post a topic or scan the papper on ur lowrider magzine
> *


I9 TRIED THE WEBSITE IT DOESNT HAVE IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 15 2009, 03:51 PM~15090281
> *I9 TRIED THE WEBSITE IT DOESNT HAVE IT!
> *


magzine...u could even get the old fliers and put it up cross out the colorado show and put vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING ME AND GEO DID TODAY IN OUR NEW SILK SCREEN MACHINE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GTIMERS.....
FRONT SIDE OF SHIRT.....








BACK SIDE OF SHIRT UPPER SIDE BY THE NECK....







.
AND THIS ONE WE WERE JUST "F" AROUND...








THIS WAS OUR FIRST RUN.... 

THANKS,
PAUL...

*IM TAKN THE SHIRTS ON SUNDAY TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A SHIRT.*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING ME AND GEO DID TODAY IN OUR NEW SILK SCREEN MACHINE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GTIMERS.....
FRONT SIDE OF SHIRT.....








BACK SIDE OF SHIRT UPPER SIDE BY THE NECK....







.
AND THIS ONE WE WERE JUST "F" AROUND...








THIS WAS OUR FIRST RUN.... 

THANKS,
PAUL...

*IM TAKN THE SHIRTS ON SUNDAY TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A SHIRT.*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 05:26 PM~15090601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH WELL THERE YOU GO YOU CAN PRINT THIS OUT AND JUST MAKE COPIES OF IT AND SEND IT OUT WITH YOUR INFO TO THE LOWRIDER...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 10:33 PM~15094289
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING ME AND GEO DID TODAY IN OUR NEW SILK SCREEN MACHINE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GTIMERS.....
> FRONT SIDE OF SHIRT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK SIDE OF SHIRT UPPER SIDE BY THE NECK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> AND THIS ONE WE WERE JUST "F" AROUND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS OUR FIRST RUN....
> 
> THANKS,
> PAUL...
> 
> IM TAKN THE SHIRTS ON SUNDAY TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A SHIRT.
> *



WOULDNT IT LOOK BETTER THE OPOSITE WAY THE GT SYMBOL ON THE RIGHT SIDE ON FRONT OF THE SHIRT AND THE OTHER GT WITH ALL THE LETTERS AROUND IN A CIRCLE ON THE CENTER BACK OF THE SHIRT..?????
DONT LISTEN TO ME IM JUST BEING A METICHE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOL... WELL IF U WANT ONE ILL TELL MY DAD... TO MAKE U SPECIAL ONE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 11:59 PM~15095236
> *LOL... WELL IF U WANT ONE ILL TELL MY DAD... TO MAKE U SPECIAL ONE...
> *



:roflmao: 
NO! ILL GET ONE JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE HAVES IT.....
IM NOT GONNA BE PICKY ABOUT IT... I WAS JUST BEING A METICHE
ON GIVING MY OPINION..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 10:33 PM~15094289
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING ME AND GEO DID TODAY IN OUR NEW SILK SCREEN MACHINE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GTIMERS.....
> FRONT SIDE OF SHIRT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK SIDE OF SHIRT UPPER SIDE BY THE NECK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> AND THIS ONE WE WERE JUST "F" AROUND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS OUR FIRST RUN....
> 
> THANKS,
> PAUL...
> 
> IM TAKN THE SHIRTS ON SUNDAY TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A SHIRT.
> *



YOU ASKED WHAT WE THOUGHT ABOUT IT SO I JUST GAVE MY OPINION...
:biggrin: ...
BUT IT LOOKS GOOD...
CAN I GET MINE PINK.





.LOL..J/K


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15094774
> *OH WELL THERE YOU GO YOU CAN PRINT THIS OUT AND JUST MAKE COPIES OF IT AND SEND IT OUT WITH YOUR INFO TO THE LOWRIDER...
> *


YUP THIS WORKS!!!..THANX!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 09:33 PM~15094277
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING ME AND GEO DID TODAY IN OUR NEW SILK SCREEN MACHINE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GTIMERS.....
> FRONT SIDE OF SHIRT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK SIDE OF SHIRT UPPER SIDE BY THE NECK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> AND THIS ONE WE WERE JUST "F" AROUND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS OUR FIRST RUN....
> 
> THANKS,
> PAUL...
> 
> IM TAKN THE SHIRTS ON SUNDAY TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A SHIRT.
> *


THOSE R NICE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 16 2009, 02:54 PM~15100384
> *THOSE R NICE!
> *


10 BUCKS A SHIRT... BRING MONEY ON SUNDAY. AND ASK UR CLUB MEMBERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 16 2009, 02:42 PM~15100286
> *YUP THIS WORKS!!!..THANX!!
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 16 2009, 03:42 PM~15100286
> *YUP THIS WORKS!!!..THANX!!
> *



OK NOW HURRY UP AND REGISTER BEFORE ITS LATE... :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15100774
> *10 BUCKS A SHIRT... BRING MONEY ON SUNDAY. AND ASK UR CLUB MEMBERS.
> *


AIGHT KOOL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 16 2009, 03:41 PM~15100814
> *OK NOW HURRY UP AND REGISTER BEFORE ITS LATE... :uh:
> *


AIGHT I JUST CALLED N THERES STILL SPACE...SO IM SENDIN EM TODAY!


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15100774
> *10 BUCKS A SHIRT... BRING MONEY ON SUNDAY. AND ASK UR CLUB MEMBERS.
> *


 I need 4xl :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15101137
> *I need 4xl  :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE....


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

hey wendy how much did u tell me ur member is selling me the continental kit for


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM GOING TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY. IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY SHIRTS SEND ME UR SIZES U NEED. PM ME PLEASE....[/b]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 09:33 PM~15094277
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING ME AND GEO DID TODAY IN OUR NEW SILK SCREEN MACHINE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GTIMERS.....
> FRONT SIDE OF SHIRT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK SIDE OF SHIRT UPPER SIDE BY THE NECK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> AND THIS ONE WE WERE JUST "F" AROUND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS OUR FIRST RUN....
> 
> THANKS,
> PAUL...
> 
> IM GOING TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY. IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY SHIRTS SEND ME UR SIZES U NEED. PM ME PLEASE....*


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

where is the show at on sunday.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 15 2009, 09:33 PM~15094289
> *JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING ME AND GEO DID TODAY IN OUR NEW SILK SCREEN MACHINE, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GTIMERS.....
> FRONT SIDE OF SHIRT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK SIDE OF SHIRT UPPER SIDE BY THE NECK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> AND THIS ONE WE WERE JUST "F" AROUND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS OUR FIRST RUN....
> 
> THANKS,
> PAUL...
> 
> IM TAKN THE SHIRTS ON SUNDAY TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A SHIRT.
> *


are these the only kind of shirts ur brining


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

where is the show on sunday.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 16 2009, 09:29 PM~15104238
> *are these the only kind of shirts ur brining
> *


YEA I THINK I HAVE EXTRA OF THE OTHER ONES. WHAT SIZE DO U NEED


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2009, 09:32 PM~15104285
> *YEA I THINK I HAVE EXTRA OF THE OTHER ONES. WHAT SIZE DO U NEED
> *


large... do u have any like girl shirts


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

so where is the show going to be at.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YEA WE GOT SOME... BUT NOT THE GIRLS SHIRTS. THERE REGULAR SHORTS THE 20TH ANN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 16 2009, 09:38 PM~15104361
> *so where is the show going to be at.
> *


ILL FIND MORE INFO


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 16 2009, 09:38 PM~15104361
> *so where is the show going to be at.
> *


 its at "branford park" 13306 Brandford st. Arleta CA 91331


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2009, 09:38 PM~15104364
> *YEA WE GOT SOME... BUT NOT THE GIRLS SHIRTS. THERE REGULAR SHORTS THE 20TH ANN
> *


okay and also bring a medium size one for my cousin jenny


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 16 2009, 09:47 PM~15104483
> *okay and also bring a medium size one for my cousin jenny
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE. U DONT WANT NO OF THE NEWS ONES WE HAVE. AND THERE 10 DOLLARS A SHIRT FOR THE 20TH ANN AND THE GT ONES


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15104515
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE. U DONT WANT NO OF THE NEWS ONES WE HAVE. AND THERE 10 DOLLARS A SHIRT FOR THE 20TH ANN AND THE GT ONES
> *


yeah i want one of the new ones u made


----------



## BIG ANDREW

u got 2xl shirts?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 16 2009, 10:14 PM~15104774
> *u got 2xl shirts?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 16 2009, 09:56 PM~15104574
> *yeah i want one of the new ones u made
> *


ALRIGHT COOL.... ILL HAVE THEM THIS SUNDAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2009, 10:25 PM~15104188
> *IM GOING TO THE VALLEY SHOW THIS SUNDAY. IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY SHIRTS SEND ME UR SIZES U NEED. PM ME PLEASE....*
> [/b]



ILL HIT YOU UP BEFORE THE SHOW I KNOW A FEW OF MY MEMBERS WOULD
WANT ONE....I HAVE A MEETING THIS FRIDAY SO ILL HAVE AN ANSWER BY
THEN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15104147
> *hey wendy how much did u tell me ur member is selling me the continental kit for
> *



$30 AND $10 FOR THE WHEEL WITH TIRE
THE CONTINENTAL KIT ITS NEW AND THE WHEEL AND TIRE ARE USED


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 16 2009, 04:43 PM~15100843
> *AIGHT I JUST CALLED N THERES STILL SPACE...SO IM SENDIN EM TODAY!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 12:12 PM~15108776
> *ILL HIT YOU UP BEFORE THE SHOW I KNOW A FEW OF MY MEMBERS WOULD
> WANT ONE....I HAVE A MEETING THIS FRIDAY SO ILL HAVE AN ANSWER BY
> THEN
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE WENDY JUST LET ME KNOW. ASAP. BECAUSE WE GOING TO BUY THE SHIRTS TOMOROW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2009, 02:07 PM~15109255
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE WENDY JUST LET ME KNOW. ASAP. BECAUSE WE GOING TO BUY THE SHIRTS TOMOROW...
> *



ALRIGHT...WELL ILL LET YOU KNOW TONIGHT ABOUT MY HUSBAND
AND WELL ABOUT THE BIKE CLUB THEN ILL JUST MAKE SOME PHONE CALLS AFTER SCHOOL INSTEAD OF WAITTING FOR THE MEETING...
DO YOU HAVE ANY 20TH ANNIVERSARY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:01 PM~15110218
> *ALRIGHT...WELL ILL LET YOU KNOW TONIGHT ABOUT MY HUSBAND
> AND WELL ABOUT THE BIKE CLUB THEN ILL JUST MAKE SOME PHONE CALLS AFTER SCHOOL INSTEAD OF WAITTING FOR THE MEETING...
> DO YOU HAVE ANY 20TH ANNIVERSARY
> *


NOT THAT MANY ILL SEE WHATS SIZES I HAVE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

ALRIGHT KOOL CAUSE BONNIE WANTS ONE
OR UNLESS YOU HAVE THEM IN THE NEW ONES FOR KIDS
BUT ARE GETTING ANY GIRLS SHIRTS....?


----------



## Fleetangel

OK PPL I SENT OUT THE REGISTRATIONS!!!SO WE GOIN TO VEGAS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 03:09 PM~15110290
> *OK PPL I SENT OUT THE REGISTRATIONS!!!SO WE GOIN TO VEGAS!!!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2009, 03:10 PM~15110298
> *
> *


SO FROM THE 805 4 R GOING FOR SURE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 16 2009, 09:28 PM~15104222
> *where is the show at on sunday.
> *


SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IN ARLETTA PARK


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 04:09 PM~15110290
> *OK PPL I SENT OUT THE REGISTRATIONS!!!SO WE GOIN TO VEGAS!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :h5: SEE YOU THERE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:13 PM~15110320
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :h5: SEE YOU THERE...
> *


HOW MANY OF U GUYS R GOING???...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 04:12 PM~15110312
> *SO FROM THE 805 4 R GOING FOR SURE!
> *



:thumbsup: 
818 RIDERS ONLY 2 MAYBE 3


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:14 PM~15110331
> *:thumbsup:
> 818 RIDERS ONLY 2 MAYBE 3
> *


TELL ALEX TO HIT THE ROAD TOO!!!N ANDREW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:09 PM~15110285
> *ALRIGHT KOOL CAUSE BONNIE WANTS ONE
> OR UNLESS YOU HAVE THEM IN THE NEW ONES FOR KIDS
> BUT ARE GETTING ANY GIRLS SHIRTS....?
> *


WHAT SIZE IS SHE ......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:09 PM~15110285
> *ALRIGHT KOOL CAUSE BONNIE WANTS ONE
> OR UNLESS YOU HAVE THEM IN THE NEW ONES FOR KIDS
> BUT ARE GETTING ANY GIRLS SHIRTS....?
> *


AND LET ME TALK TO MY DAD ABOUT THE GIRLS SHIRTS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 04:15 PM~15110344
> *TELL ALEX TO HIT THE ROAD TOO!!!N ANDREW
> *



ALEX WANTS TO BUT HE DOESNT
FEEL HES BIKE IS READY FOR THAT SHOW
ANDREW DOESNT HAVE HIS BIKE READY YET
SINCE HE GOT A NEW ONE AND WANTS TO GO ALL OUT
ON IT WITH PAINT ENGRAVING AND CUSTOM PARTS...
THE OTHER GUYS WELL THERE WAAAY TO YOUNG TO GO
ON THERE OWN THERE UNDER 16.... MY PLANS WHERE TO
TAKE THE BIKES MYSELF WITH OUT THEM.. BUT THE GUY
THAT WAS GOING TO TAKE THEM FOR ME CHANGED HES MIND
AND IS TAKING A SMALLER CAR....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY DAD TAKN MY LIL SIS BIKE. BUT IM NOT GOING. I RATHER WORK AND GET MORE MONEY. FOR THE BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:20 PM~15110385
> *ALEX WANTS TO BUT HE DOESNT
> FEEL HES BIKE IS READY FOR THAT SHOW
> ANDREW DOESNT HAVE HIS BIKE READY YET
> SINCE HE GOT A NEW ONE AND WANTS TO GO ALL OUT
> ON IT WITH PAINT ENGRAVING AND CUSTOM PARTS...
> THE OTHER GUYS WELL THERE WAAAY TO YOUNG TO GO
> ON THERE OWN THERE UNDER 16.... MY PLANS WHERE TO
> TAKE THE BIKES MYSELF WITH OUT THEM.. BUT THE GUY
> THAT WAS GOING TO TAKE THEM FOR ME CHANGED HES MIND
> AND IS TAKING A SMALLER CAR....
> *


NO ONE DIDNT WANT TO TAKE THE BIKES FOR U....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 03:20 PM~15110385
> *ALEX WANTS TO BUT HE DOESNT
> FEEL HES BIKE IS READY FOR THAT SHOW
> ANDREW DOESNT HAVE HIS BIKE READY YET
> SINCE HE GOT A NEW ONE AND WANTS TO GO ALL OUT
> ON IT WITH PAINT ENGRAVING AND CUSTOM PARTS...
> THE OTHER GUYS WELL THERE WAAAY TO YOUNG TO GO
> ON THERE OWN THERE UNDER 16.... MY PLANS WHERE TO
> TAKE THE BIKES MYSELF WITH OUT THEM.. BUT THE GUY
> THAT WAS GOING TO TAKE THEM FOR ME CHANGED HES MIND
> AND IS TAKING A SMALLER CAR....
> *


DONT WORRY THE NEW PROSPECT I GOT HAS A BIG TRAILER!!!!!!SO I GOT UR BACK!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2009, 03:20 PM~15110389
> *MY DAD TAKN MY LIL SIS BIKE. BUT IM NOT GOING. I RATHER WORK AND GET MORE MONEY. FOR THE BIKE
> *


NOW U COPYING ME?????LOL...GO FOR THE MONEY...THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 03:22 PM~15110405
> *NOW U COPYING ME?????LOL...GO FOR THE MONEY...THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME!
> *


HELL YEA I RATHER GET THE BIKE FINISH ASAP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2009, 03:33 PM~15110524
> *HELL YEA I RATHER GET THE BIKE FINISH ASAP
> *


THATS KOOL!!...GO FOR IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 03:35 PM~15110550
> *THATS KOOL!!...GO FOR IT!
> *


YUP......


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wut it dew fulltimers


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 17 2009, 03:45 PM~15110643
> *wut it dew fulltimers
> *


hey wuz up u ready for vegas?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2009, 03:42 PM~15110624
> *YUP......
> *


I MIGHT TAKE FLETTANGEL OUT BY NEXT SUMMER!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2009, 04:18 PM~15110363
> *WHAT SIZE IS SHE ......
> *


IN ADULTS SMALL AND KIDS LARGE...
MY HUSBAND SAYS HE WANTS A 3 X ON BOTH OF THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY
AND THE WHITE ONE..
AND ANOTHER GUY WANTS A 2X OF THE WHITE ONE..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 04:21 PM~15110401
> *DONT WORRY THE NEW PROSPECT I GOT HAS A BIG TRAILER!!!!!!SO I GOT UR BACK!!!...
> *



HMMMMMM???? THATS SOUNDS GREAT 
WELL NOW I NEED TO SEE WHO CAN GO...
THANKS!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2009, 04:21 PM~15110397
> *NO ONE DIDNT WANT TO TAKE THE BIKES FOR U....
> *



WELL THEY DONT FIT IN MY VAN THATS FOR SURE AND IT DOESNT 
AVE ENOUGH POWER TO PULL THE TRAILOR I GOT FROM RUBEN....
AND THE GUY THAT WAS GONNA TAKE THEM HE OFFERED ME TO TAKE
HES BIG VAN ON MY OWN SINCE HES TAKING A SMALLER CAR...BUT
I REALLY DONT WANT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR A CAR THATS NOT MINE
INSURANCE AND CIRCUS CIRCUS HOTEL HAVE A VERY BAD REPUTATION
OF CAR JACKING.... :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 04:13 PM~15110328
> *HOW MANY OF U GUYS R GOING???...
> *



WHO ARE YOU GUYS STAYING WITH OR WHERE???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 04:33 PM~15111115
> *WHO ARE YOU GUYS STAYING WITH OR WHERE???
> *


WITH FAMILY N FRIENDS IN VEGAS...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 04:29 PM~15111076
> *HMMMMMM???? THATS SOUNDS GREAT
> WELL NOW I NEED TO SEE WHO CAN GO...
> THANKS!!!
> *


KOOL...JUT LET ME KNOW!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 06:33 PM~15111599
> *WITH FAMILY N FRIENDS IN VEGAS...
> *



OH THATS KOOL
SO ARE YOU GOING TO THE PARTY ON SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT

WHATS UP GOOD







TIMERS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 17 2009, 08:09 PM~15112452
> *WHATS UP GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIMERS...
> *



:0 WOW IT LOOKS CLEAAAAAAAAN! 
16 INCH HUH..
I LIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 06:46 PM~15112219
> *OH THATS KOOL
> SO ARE YOU GOING TO THE PARTY ON SATURDAY NIGHT
> *


fo show!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15112452
> *WHATS UP GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIMERS...
> *


IS THAT PART OF THE FAMILY?


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

is that a 16in


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15114274
> *is that a 16in
> *



IT LOOKS LIKE IT 
IT LOOKS SMALL SHORT FROM THE SIDES... :dunno: 
IM GUESSING IT IS....
THATS A BAD ASS BIKE... :thumbsup:


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

is that all you got.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 17 2009, 04:26 PM~15111052
> *IN ADULTS SMALL AND KIDS LARGE...
> MY HUSBAND SAYS HE WANTS A 3 X ON BOTH OF THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY
> AND THE WHITE ONE..
> AND ANOTHER GUY WANTS A 2X OF THE WHITE ONE..
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE .....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 17 2009, 10:28 PM~15114406
> *is that all you got.
> *



WHAT DO YOU MEAN....  
OF BIKES????


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2009, 10:18 PM~15114238
> *IS THAT PART OF THE FAMILY?
> *



I BELIEVE SO....I THINK HES FROM THE 505 GOOD TIMES CHAPTER 
AND IF IT IS THEN WELCOME TO OUR NEW BIKE MEMBER TO THE FAMILY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15112452
> *WHATS UP GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIMERS...
> *



lookng good


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

DONT FORGET THERES MEETING 2DAY @ MY CASA GUYS!  
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

so that all you got on that bike.


----------



## FINEST KREATIONS

so that a 16in RADICAL bike


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 18 2009, 11:14 AM~15118498
> *so that all you got on that bike.
> *


I DONT KNOW IT DOESNT BELONG TO ME 
WE AS WELL WERE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO
IT BELONGED TO....WHEN THE PERSON POST IT UP
I KNOW HE BELONGS TO GOOD TIMES 505 CHAPTER
CAUSE IT SAID ON HES PROFILE....BUT REALLY I DONT KNOW
NOTHING ABOUT THIS BIKE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 18 2009, 11:55 AM~15118840
> *so that a  16in RADICAL bike
> *



:dunno: 
DONT KNOW....
MIGHT BE FULL....IM NOT EVEN SURE IF ITS
A 16 INCH....I MEAN IT LOOKS LIKE IT BUT NOT SURE...
WHY WHAT YOU GOT..


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T :biggrin: 
T


----------



## BIG ANDREW

HI WENDY :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP DAWG!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 18 2009, 09:33 AM~15118140
> *DONT FORGET THERES MEETING 2DAY @ MY CASA GUYS!
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL
> *


DID U GET MORE SIZES ON THE SHIRT PM ME


----------



## Fleetangel

WHOS READY FOR TOMORROW????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 19 2009, 08:14 AM~15125934
> *WHOS READY FOR TOMORROW????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FINEST KREATIONS_@Sep 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15114274
> *is that a 16in
> *


loooks like a 20" to me :dunno: 

but whatever it is it look good


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 18 2009, 11:08 PM~15124246
> *HI WENDY :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



OH SHIT YOU SAW ME.....LOL!
I THOUGHT I LOGGED IN ANNONIMOUS....

J/K....I WAS JUST CHECKING MY MESSAGES...
WELL SEE YOU SUNDAY....WHAT TIME ARE YOU
GOING? I FORGOT TO ASK YOU SINCE YOU AINT 
TAKING ANY BIKE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 19 2009, 10:58 AM~15126302
> *loooks like a 20" to me  :dunno:
> 
> but whatever it is it look good
> *



WHATS UP  
ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY..?
IN ARLETA


----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 19 2009, 09:12 AM~15125926
> *DID U GET MORE SIZES ON THE SHIRT PM ME
> *



I FORGOT TO MENTION IT TO THEM MY BAD BUT I JUST CALLED THEM
AND THERE GONNA CHECK THEM OUT....THEY WANT TO KNOW IF YOU STILL
GOT ANY OF THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY..
OH I ALMOST FORGOT IF YOU DO BRING THE KIDS SHIRTS BRING ME 2 CAUSE
NEED ONE FOR EACH BONNIE AND HENNESSY..THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Sep 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15126563
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 11:44 AM~15126512
> *OH SHIT YOU SAW ME.....LOL!
> I THOUGHT I LOGGED IN ANNONIMOUS....
> 
> J/K....I WAS JUST CHECKING MY MESSAGES...
> WELL SEE YOU SUNDAY....WHAT TIME ARE YOU
> GOING? I FORGOT TO ASK YOU SINCE YOU AINT
> TAKING ANY BIKE....
> *


haahah ima go at 9


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 19 2009, 12:06 PM~15126610
> *haahah ima go at 9
> *



AHHH KOOL SO YOUR GONNA GO HELP US SET UP 
THANKS! :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TO THE MEETING
IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL HERE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THE MEETING WAS GREAT THANKS GUYS FOR SHOWING UP
AND IM PROUD OF YOU ALL....AND IM HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS 
THAT YOUR ALL STEPPING UP AND UPGRADING YOUR BIKES...
JAGSTER IS THE MAN AND WILL DO A GREAT JOB WITH YOUR PARTS
SO THESE PICTURES WILL BE A BEFORE AND SOON TO COME AN AFTER PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 12:09 PM~15126624
> *AHHH KOOL SO YOUR GONNA GO HELP US SET UP
> THANKS!  :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TO THE MEETING
> IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL HERE...
> *


yeah so we piching in??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 11:01 AM~15126588
> *I FORGOT TO MENTION IT TO THEM MY BAD BUT I JUST CALLED THEM
> AND THERE GONNA CHECK THEM OUT....THEY WANT TO KNOW IF YOU STILL
> GOT ANY OF THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY..
> OH I ALMOST FORGOT IF YOU DO BRING THE KIDS SHIRTS BRING ME 2 CAUSE
> NEED ONE FOR EACH BONNIE AND HENNESSY..THANKS!
> *


OKAY ILL CALL MY DAD ASAP TO TELL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHAT TIME ARE U GUYS GOING TO GET THERE THERE TOMOROW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 19 2009, 12:54 PM~15127096
> *WHAT TIME ARE U GUYS GOING TO GET THERE THERE TOMOROW
> *


WELL HIT THE ROAD AT 630


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 19 2009, 12:57 PM~15127118
> *WELL HIT THE ROAD AT 630
> *


LEAVE EARLY U MIGHT BE LIKE ME AND GO PAST IT BY 50 MILES LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 19 2009, 01:00 PM~15127138
> *LEAVE EARLY U MIGHT BE LIKE ME AND GO PAST IT BY 50 MILES LOL
> *


NAA I KNOW WHERE IT IS...IVE BEEN AT THAT SHOW BEFORE...BUT DAMN DAWG THANX FOR COMIN !!!U DID A GREAT THING FOR THE 805 NOW LETS GO FOR THE 818 RIDERS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 11:09 AM~15126624
> *AHHH KOOL SO YOUR GONNA GO HELP US SET UP
> THANKS!  :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TO THE MEETING
> IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL HERE...
> *


HEY WENDY WELL MEET U AT THE SHOW!!...WE R TAKIN 2 FROM THE 805!ALL OTHERS R GOING TO SOME SHOW IN THE 805


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 10:45 AM~15126514
> *WHATS UP
> ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY..?
> IN ARLETA
> *


yuupp, i wont be there but my bike and members from sfv. and ventura co. will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IN WITH UR BIKE


----------



## BIG ANDREW

nothing just bike reg.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 19 2009, 07:04 PM~15128669
> *HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IN WITH UR BIKE
> *


i think 15


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 19 2009, 06:04 PM~15128674
> *nothing just bike reg.
> *


AND HOW MUCH IS IT DAY OF SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15128679
> *i think 15
> *


ALRIGHT THANKS.....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 19 2009, 07:08 PM~15128690
> *ALRIGHT THANKS.....
> *


sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE ADDRESS TO THE SHOW..... I TRY TO TO PUT IT ONE THE GPS BUT IT CANT FIND IT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 19 2009, 09:16 PM~15129360
> *HEY DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE ADDRESS TO THE SHOW..... I TRY TO TO PUT IT ONE THE GPS BUT IT CANT FIND IT
> *



I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING TO MY HOUSE...
WELL CALL ME UP YOU GOT MY NUMBER...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 19 2009, 12:34 PM~15126732
> *yeah so we piching in??
> *



A LITTLE TO LATE BUT WILL SEE ONCE WE GET THERE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 19 2009, 07:07 PM~15128686
> *AND HOW MUCH IS IT DAY OF SHOW
> *



I BELIEVE IS $20


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 11:36 PM~15130506
> *A LITTLE TO LATE BUT WILL SEE ONCE WE GET THERE
> *


ok


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 19 2009, 02:23 PM~15127284
> *yuupp, i wont be there but my bike and members from sfv. and ventura co. will be there
> *



OH THATS KOOL
WELL SEE YOUR GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 10:37 PM~15130517
> *I BELIEVE IS $20
> *


OK FOR SURE AND YEA IM GOING TO UR HOUSE. I NEEDED THE ADDRESS FOR SOMEONE ELSE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 20 2009, 12:00 AM~15130699
> *OK FOR SURE AND YEA IM GOING TO UR HOUSE. I NEEDED THE ADDRESS FOR SOMEONE ELSE.
> *



IT'LL BE @ "*BRANFORD PARK*" 13306 Brandford st. Arleta CA 91331


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALRIGHT THANKS WENDY ILL BE AT UR HOUSE B4 730


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 20 2009, 12:06 AM~15130739
> *ALRIGHT THANKS WENDY ILL BE AT UR HOUSE B4 730
> *



THATS KOOL...
I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE TOLD THE GUYS THAT @ 7AM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 11:08 PM~15130746
> *THATS KOOL...
> I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE TOLD THE GUYS THAT @ 7AM
> *


FOR SURE.... ARE U TAKING QUEEN OF THE STREETS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

YES SIR ITS A MUST
DIDNT WANT TO CAUSE SHES NOT READY BUT I GOT TO SUPPORT CLUB.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 11:11 PM~15130770
> *YES SIR ITS A MUST
> DIDNT WANT TO CAUSE SHES NOT READY BUT I GOT TO SUPPORT CLUB.....
> *


I KNOW WHAT U MEAN. I DIDNT FILL LIKE TAKING NO BIKES BUT IM TAKING MY LIL SIS AND BRO AGAIN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 20 2009, 12:09 AM~15130754
> *FOR SURE.... ARE U TAKING QUEEN OF THE STREETS
> *



YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 20 2009, 12:13 AM~15130777
> *I KNOW WHAT U MEAN. I DIDNT FILL LIKE TAKING NO BIKES BUT IM TAKING MY LIL SIS AND BRO AGAIN
> *



YEAH JUST WANTED TO FOCUS ON THE VEGAS SHOW
BUT IT WOULDNT BE FAIR FOR MY MEMBERS...FOR ME
NOT TO SUPPORT THEM....I WAS EVEN THINKING OF JUST
TAKING THE BIKE AND NOT REGISTERING IT BUT IT WOULDNT
FEEL THE SAME....
THATS KOOL YOUR TAKING YOUR SISTERS BIKE AND YOUR BROHTER'S
THATS GONNA BE SOMETHIN.... :biggrin: TAKE A CAMERA IF YOU CAN
I LOST MINE AT THEMAJESTIC SHOW AND NO ONE HAS CAME FOWARD 
WITH IT... :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 19 2009, 11:19 PM~15130814
> *YEAH JUST WANTED TO FOCUS ON THE VEGAS SHOW
> BUT IT WOULDNT BE FAIR FOR MY MEMBERS...FOR ME
> NOT TO SUPPORT THEM....I WAS EVEN THINKING OF JUST
> TAKING THE BIKE AND NOT REGISTERING IT BUT IT WOULDNT
> FEEL THE SAME....
> THATS KOOL YOUR TAKING YOUR SISTERS BIKE AND YOUR BROHTER'S
> THATS GONNA BE SOMETHIN.... :biggrin: TAKE A CAMERA IF YOU CAN
> I LOST MINE AT THEMAJESTIC SHOW AND NO ONE HAS CAME FOWARD
> WITH IT... :angry:
> *


I MIGHT DO THAT... CAUSE I REALLY NEED THE MONEY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB TOOK SHIT LOAD OF TROPHIES HOME TODAY AT THE VALLEY SHOW. EAST LA/818 RYDERS/805 WAS THERE. CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT TO SAY CONGRATS TO ALL THE LIL GOODTIMERS WHO PUT IT DOWN TODAY AND ALSO ALL THE WINNERS. WE TOOK HOME A BUNCH OF TROPHIES AND TO THE PEOPLE THAT DIDNT WIN DONT TRIP U GUYS ARE WINNERS IN MY EYES. 2009 IS ALMOST EVER. BUT 2010 IS ALMOST HERE. ALL THE BIKES ARE GOING TO LOOK CLEAN FOR 2010. I SEE ALOT OF U HOMIES PUTTN IN WORK FOR THE CLUB AND TELLN ME WHAT U GUYS PLANS GOING TO BE FOR UR BIKE. AND THATS GOOD KEEP PUSHING. AND IF U GUYS NEED HELP LETS US KNOW WE ARE FAMILY. I SEE ALL U GUYS AS MY BROS AND SISTERS. SO KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE .


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I WANT TO THANK TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS THAT WENT TO
SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CHAPTERS.....I AM BERY PROUD OF YOU..
THANKS FOR BEING THERE ON TIME AND HELPING EACH OTHER OUT....
IT TAKES SO MUCH EFFORT TO DO WHAT YOU ALL DO...WAKE UP EARLY
IN THE MORNING AND SHOW UP TO THE SHOW AND STAND THE FREAKIN
HEAT....BUT AT THE END IT PAYS OFF...CAUSE WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIMES!
CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND HOPE THIS KEEPS YOU EVEN MORE 
MOTIVATED...KEEP IT PUSHING....GOOD TIMERS  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 20 2009, 07:15 PM~15135319
> *I WANT TO SAY CONGRATS TO ALL THE LIL GOODTIMERS WHO PUT IT DOWN TODAY AND ALSO ALL THE WINNERS.  WE TOOK HOME A BUNCH OF TROPHIES AND TO THE PEOPLE THAT DIDNT WIN DONT TRIP U GUYS ARE WINNERS IN MY EYES. 2009 IS ALMOST EVER. BUT 2010 IS ALMOST HERE. ALL THE BIKES ARE GOING TO LOOK CLEAN FOR 2010. I SEE ALOT OF U HOMIES PUTTN IN WORK FOR THE CLUB AND TELLN ME WHAT U GUYS PLANS GOING TO BE FOR UR BIKE. AND THATS GOOD KEEP PUSHING. AND IF U GUYS NEED HELP LETS US KNOW WE ARE FAMILY. I SEE ALL U GUYS AS MY BROS AND SISTERS. SO KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE .
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I JUST NOTICED THAT ME AND YOU POSTED UP ALMOST THE SAME THING
TO THE BIKE MEMBERS.....IM GLAD WE FEEL THE SAME WAY..EVERYONE 
DID GREAT....


THIS IS WAHT I POSTED UP EARLIER IN THE S.F GT.TOPIC...

I WANT TO THANK TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS THAT WENT TO
SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CHAPTERS.....I AM BERY PROUD OF YOU..
THANKS FOR BEING THERE ON TIME AND HELPING EACH OTHER OUT....
IT TAKES SO MUCH EFFORT TO DO WHAT YOU ALL DO...WAKE UP EARLY
IN THE MORNING AND SHOW UP TO THE SHOW AND STAND THE FREAKIN
HEAT....BUT AT THE END IT PAYS OFF...CAUSE WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIMES!
CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND HOPE THIS KEEPS YOU EVEN MORE 
MOTIVATED...KEEP IT PUSHING....GOOD TIMERS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD TIMES 
TO 
THE
TOP


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD TIMES 
TO 
THE
TOP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 20 2009, 11:04 PM~15138341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I JUST NOTICED THAT ME AND YOU POSTED UP ALMOST THE SAME THING
> TO THE BIKE MEMBERS.....IM GLAD WE FEEL THE SAME WAY..EVERYONE
> DID GREAT....
> THIS IS WAHT I POSTED UP EARLIER IN THE S.F GT.TOPIC...
> 
> I WANT TO THANK TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS THAT WENT TO
> SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CHAPTERS.....I AM BERY PROUD OF YOU..
> THANKS FOR BEING THERE ON TIME AND HELPING EACH OTHER OUT....
> IT TAKES SO MUCH EFFORT TO DO WHAT YOU ALL DO...WAKE UP EARLY
> IN THE MORNING AND SHOW UP TO THE SHOW AND STAND THE FREAKIN
> HEAT....BUT AT THE END IT PAYS OFF...CAUSE WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIMES!
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND HOPE THIS KEEPS YOU EVEN MORE
> MOTIVATED...KEEP IT PUSHING....GOOD TIMERS
> *


LOL.... THATS FUNNY.....I BEAT U TO IT.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 03:11 PM~15142981
> *LOL.... THATS FUNNY.....I BEAT U TO IT.....
> *



YEAH, YOU DID BEAT ME TO IT, BUT THATS BECAUSE YOU
READ MY MIND... :biggrin: .....LOL...J/K


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

hey wendy can u pm the guys number that made ur display


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 03:01 PM~15143396
> *YEAH, YOU DID BEAT ME TO IT, BUT THATS BECAUSE YOU
> READ MY MIND... :biggrin: .....LOL...J/K
> *


SO NO MORE CAR SHOWS FOR QUEEN OF THE STREETS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15135319
> *I WANT TO SAY CONGRATS TO ALL THE LIL GOODTIMERS WHO PUT IT DOWN TODAY AND ALSO ALL THE WINNERS.  WE TOOK HOME A BUNCH OF TROPHIES AND TO THE PEOPLE THAT DIDNT WIN DONT TRIP U GUYS ARE WINNERS IN MY EYES. 2009 IS ALMOST EVER. BUT 2010 IS ALMOST HERE. ALL THE BIKES ARE GOING TO LOOK CLEAN FOR 2010. I SEE ALOT OF U HOMIES PUTTN IN WORK FOR THE CLUB AND TELLN ME WHAT U GUYS PLANS GOING TO BE FOR UR BIKE. AND THATS GOOD KEEP PUSHING. AND IF U GUYS NEED HELP LETS US KNOW WE ARE FAMILY. I SEE ALL U GUYS AS MY BROS AND SISTERS. SO KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE .
> *


u know it big dawg!!!...n wendy thanx for havin us there!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT TO ALL THE LIL GTIMERS.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 04:40 PM~15143821
> *SO NO MORE CAR SHOWS FOR QUEEN OF THE STREETS
> *



OH OFCOURSE.....SPECIALLY VEGAS....
WERE READY FREDDY...HEHEHEHE!
SHES GONNA GO OUT TO REPRESENT
WHETHER SHE LOOSES OR WIN....WE WILL
COME BACK WITH OUR HEADS UP HIGH.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 07:04 PM~15146108
> *OH OFCOURSE.....SPECIALLY VEGAS....
> WERE READY FREDDY...HEHEHEHE!
> SHES GONNA GO OUT TO REPRESENT
> WHETHER SHE LOOSES OR WIN....WE WILL
> COME BACK WITH OUR HEADS UP HIGH.. :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN CLEAN WENDY, DID U GO TO JAGSTERS TODAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:15 PM~15146265
> *CLEAN CLEAN WENDY, DID U GO TO JAGSTERS TODAY
> *



NO BONNIE GOT SICK SO SPEND THE WHOLE DAY @ THE DOCTORS..  
HOPEFULLY 2MORROW...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*



Originally posted by Fleetangel@Sep 21 2009, 05:17 PM~15144177
u know it big dawg!!!...n wendy thanx for havin us there!!!!


Click to expand...


NO THANK YOU GUYS FOR TAKING YOUR TIME IN COMING DOWN HERE
TO OUR HOME.....IN THE 818*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 07:17 PM~15146286
> *NO BONNIE GOT SICK SO SPEND THE WHOLE DAY @ THE DOCTORS..
> HOPEFULLY 2MORROW...
> *


COOL... JOEL FINISH MY RIMS TODAY HE SAID BUT DAMN IM SHORT ON MONEY...LOL... I THINK I MISS PLACE MY MONEY.... LIKE THE OTHER LIL GOODTIMERS...LOL..JK... BUT REALLY IM SHORT... HE GOING TO POST TONIGHT PICS OF IT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

hey wndy we should all pitchi n for like alil fence thing like your display to put in front of all the bikes


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:25 PM~15146406
> *COOL... JOEL FINISH MY RIMS TODAY HE SAID BUT DAMN IM SHORT ON MONEY...LOL... I THINK I MISS PLACE MY MONEY.... LIKE THE OTHER LIL GOODTIMERS...LOL..JK... BUT REALLY IM SHORT... HE GOING TO POST TONIGHT PICS OF IT
> *


LOL! THAT HAS HAPPEN TO ME... :biggrin: 
THATS KOOL....ILL CHECK THEM OUT IN A BIT...


----------



## ESE JAVIER

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 21 2009, 07:28 PM~15146445
> *hey wndy we should all pitchi n for like alil fence thing like your display to put in front of all the bikes
> *


THATS DOES SOUND TIGHT. BUT EVERYBODY STARTING TO GET BIG DISPLAYS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 21 2009, 07:32 PM~15146492
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 07:31 PM~15146489
> *LOL! THAT HAS HAPPEN TO ME... :biggrin:
> THATS KOOL....ILL CHECK THEM OUT IN A BIT...
> *


IM STILL WAITN ON HIM TO POST IT.... I BEEN LOOKIN ON LAYITLOW LIKE EVERY 5 MINTUES LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2009, 07:25 PM~15146400
> *
> NO THANK YOU GUYS FOR TAKING YOUR TIME IN COMING DOWN HERE
> TO OUR HOME.....IN THE 818
> *


*
no problem wendy...i had a lot of fun!!!*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 07:33 PM~15146512
> *THATS DOES SOUND TIGHT. BUT EVERYBODY STARTING TO GET  BIG DISPLAYS
> *


THATS WUT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 21 2009, 08:28 PM~15146445
> *hey wndy we should all pitchi n for like alil fence thing like your display to put in front of all the bikes
> *



I HAD THOUGHT ABOUT IT, AND LOVE THE IDEA BECAUSE
IT KEEPS PEOPLE AWAY FROM DROPPING THE BIKES...
BUT YES LIKE PAUL JR. SAID EVERYONE WANTS TO GET A
IN DIVIDUAL DISPLAY....I WILL ABSOLUTELY BRING IT UP IN THE NEXT
MEETING AND WILL GO FROM THERE....THANKS KEEP YOUR
COMMENTS AND OPINIONS COMING...WILL MAKE AN EFFORT TO MAKE
YOU ALL COMFTERBUL AND MAKE US A BETTER CLUB...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 21 2009, 08:32 PM~15146492
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHATS UP JAVIER!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15146542
> *IM STILL WAITN ON HIM TO POST IT.... I BEEN LOOKIN ON LAYITLOW LIKE EVERY 5 MINTUES LOL
> *



LOL! WELL LET ME KNOW WHEN THERE UP ILL BE HERE FOR WHILE..
OFCOURSE OFF AND ON THE COMPUTER...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 21 2009, 09:03 PM~15146921
> *no problem wendy...i had a lot of fun!!!
> *



NEXT TIME WE GET TOGETHER WE SHOULD ALL PITCH IN FOR SOME 
FOOD AND/OR DRINKS....THAT FOOD THERE WAS EXPENSIVE....
WE HAD A GOOD LINE UP... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

yea iknow but still just to keep people away from the bikes...bradford pk.. all kinds of people were messing with the bikes


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 21 2009, 10:20 PM~15148159
> *yea iknow but still just to keep people away from the bikes...bradford pk.. all kinds of people were messing with the bikes
> *



WELL IM PRETTY SURE THAT ALL THE GUYS WILL AGREE ON FOR
ALL OF YOU GUYS ON GETTING THE STANDS...WHILE THEY GET THERE
DISPLAY....EVEN THOUGH WE CAN ALWAYS STILL USE THEM WITH THE
DISPLAYS....I AGREE WITH YOU...WILL HAVE AN ANSWER FOR THIS
NEXT MEETING....CAUSE WE ALSO NEED TO ALL GET A CANOPY FOR THE 
BIKE CLUB....THIS TIME WE WERE LUCKY CAUSE ALEX BROHTER BROUGHT
HES AND WE BORROWED THE CAR CLUB ONE TOO....
LITTLE BY LITTLE WILL BE GETTING BETTER AND BEING MORE COMFTY IN
THE SHOWS.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHECK OUT MY RIMS.....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 11:35 PM~15149222
> *CHECK OUT MY RIMS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there badass foo


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 11:35 PM~15149222
> *CHECK OUT MY RIMS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WOW THEY LOOK BAD ASS!
CONGRATS, CONGRATS!
YOU WENT TO HES SHOP?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:35 PM~15149222
> *CHECK OUT MY RIMS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNMN...THOSE R TIGHT!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 21 2009, 10:35 PM~15149222
> *CHECK OUT MY RIMS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these rims are so tight they look good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

thanks for the comments goodtimers i cant wait to gt edition be out soom


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt......


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 20 2009, 08:03 PM~15136288
> *I WANT TO THANK TO ALL THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS THAT WENT TO
> SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CHAPTERS.....I AM BERY PROUD OF YOU..
> THANKS FOR BEING THERE ON TIME AND HELPING EACH OTHER OUT....
> IT TAKES SO MUCH EFFORT TO DO WHAT YOU ALL DO...WAKE UP EARLY
> IN THE MORNING AND SHOW UP TO THE SHOW AND STAND THE FREAKIN
> HEAT....BUT AT THE END IT PAYS OFF...CAUSE WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIMES!
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND HOPE THIS KEEPS YOU EVEN MORE
> MOTIVATED...KEEP IT PUSHING....GOOD TIMERS   :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRADS 2 ALL THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 18 2009, 09:33 AM~15118140
> *DONT FORGET THERES MEETING 2DAY @ MY CASA GUYS!
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL
> *


THANKS WENDY FOR ALL THE EFFORT & SUPPORT YOU PUT IN THIS BIKE CLUB WE LOOKIN KEEP IT UP  GT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

DAAAAM NOT TO MUCH CONVERSATIONS UP HERE TO MUCH
TTT LOL! ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS TO POST...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WELL HERE SOME PICS OF LAST YEAR IN VEGAS ON OUR SATURDAY PARTY
WE THE LADIES WERE CELEBRATING OUR 818 RIDERS CHAPTER OF THE YEAR


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HERE KICKING IT WITH A FEW GUYS FROM SAN GABRIEL [email protected] A SHOW


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

KICKING IT WITH THE FELLAZ FROM SAN GABRIEL VALLEY @ A SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOT THIS UP FOR SALE AND I ALSO GOT 16 INCH SEAT FOR SALE TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOT THIS UP FOR SALE AND I ALSO GOT 16 INCH SEAT FOR SALE TO


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GTIMERS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 23 2009, 04:20 PM~15166753
> *WUZ UP GTIMERS...
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 23 2009, 04:43 PM~15166976
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


NOT MUCH WUT U UP TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST TRYN TO THINK HOW TO GET MORE MONEY LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 23 2009, 04:57 PM~15167128
> *JUST TRYN TO THINK HOW TO GET MORE MONEY LOL
> *


I NEED SOME MONEY FOR SUNDAY TOO...IM SHORT ON THAT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 23 2009, 05:05 PM~15167212
> *I NEED SOME MONEY FOR SUNDAY TOO...IM SHORT ON THAT!!
> *


ME TO HOMIE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP 
WHAT KIND OF SEAT IS IT? WITH FABRIC OR
A SEAT PAN??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 23 2009, 03:29 AM~15161238
> *THANKS WENDY FOR ALL THE EFFORT & SUPPORT YOU PUT IN THIS BIKE CLUB WE LOOKIN KEEP IT UP   GT
> *



THANK YOU CHUCH....I TRY TO DO MY BEST...
AND I DO IT BECAUSE I LOVE DOING THIS AND
NOT TO LOOK GOOD OR GET CREDIT OR RECOGNITION...  
THEY MAKE ME HAPPY HELPING THEM OUT BECAUSE
THEY PUT ALL THE EFFORT TO REACH A GOAL AND
FOR THEM TO BELONG FROM SOMEWHERE AS BIG AS GOOD TIMES
FAMILY IS...THAT TO ME IS PRICELESS.... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 23 2009, 10:57 PM~15170349
> *ME TO HOMIE....
> *



ME THREE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 24 2009, 09:35 AM~15173505
> *WHATS UP
> WHAT KIND OF SEAT IS IT? WITH FABRIC OR
> A SEAT PAN??
> *


WITH FABRIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM GOING TO START COLLECTIN CANS LOL


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 24 2009, 02:09 PM~15175353
> *IM GOING TO START COLLECTIN CANS LOL
> *


iv been doing that


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 24 2009, 09:28 PM~15179809
> *iv been doing that
> *



ME THREE SO NEXT SHOW WHEN YOU GUYS SEE CANS
IM CALLING THEM OUT THERE MINE...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST JOKING.....
BUT I DO COLLECT THE CANS FROM MY CASA....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 24 2009, 10:26 PM~15180283
> *ME THREE SO NEXT SHOW WHEN YOU GUYS SEE CANS
> IM CALLING THEM OUT THERE MINE...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST JOKING.....
> BUT I DO COLLECT THE CANS FROM MY CASA....
> *


HAHAHH i was picking up the water bottels at branford on the dl


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 24 2009, 02:08 PM~15175334
> *WITH FABRIC
> *



OH  
I HAVE ONE THE SAME THEN...


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 PM~15180510
> *HAHAHH i was picking up the water bottels at branford on the dl
> *



:biggrin: LOL!
YOU BE SURPRISE IVE SEEN GROWN MEN FROM CAR CLUBS
PICKING UP THE CANS AND PLASTIC CONTAINERS FROM THE CAR SHOWS.. :scrutinize: ......I GUESS WE ALL GONNA HAVE TO TAKE TURNS
ON WHO COLLECTS THE CANS THAT DAY OF THE SHOW...HEHEHEHEHE!
BUT YOU DO WHAT YOU GO TO DO TO GET THAT MONEY...IF GROWN MEN
WITH LOWRIDER CARS DO IT WHY WOULD'NT YOU...


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 24 2009, 02:09 PM~15175353
> *IM GOING TO START COLLECTIN CANS LOL
> *


Thats how my nephew Adam is funding his bike. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SO YOU WORKING THIS WEEKEND HUH...
THATS KOOL...GOT TO GET THAT MONEY FOR YOUR BIKE...
WELL TELL ANTHONY IT WOULD BE A PLEASURE IN HAVING HIM
JOIN THE BIKE CLUB...SO WHEN EVER HES READY JUST HIT ME UP...
AND TO START COMING TO THE MEETINGS....AND IF YOU CAN PM ME
HES NUMBER THAT WILL BE GREAT...


----------



## caprice75classic

> GOT THIS UP FOR SALE AND I ALSO GOT 16 INCH SEAT FOR SALE TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the handle bars? remember Adam has dibs on the cont. kit :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 24 2009, 10:59 PM~15180693
> *Thats how my nephew Adam is funding his bike.  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! NOW FOR REALS WE GOT TO START FLIPPIN COINS ON WHOS
COLLECTING THE CANS ON THE NEXT SHOW....

NAH THATS GREAT THAT MAKES THEM RESPONSIBLE AND PROUD OF WHAT THEYVE ACCOMPLISHED.....I COLLECT CANS AND DO MY NAILS OR PUT GAS
ON MY CAR.....WITH THAT MONEY....
THERES NO SHAME IN THIS GAME...GOT TO DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES...
THUMBS UP FOR YOUR NEPHEW AND ALL THE YOUNGSTERS OUT THERE
THAT WORK THERE WAY UP.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THATS HOW MOST OF MY MEMBERS GET THERE MONEY TO BUILT THERE BIKES
OR THEY GO WORK SIDE JOBS...AND THERE YOUNG AS 13YRS OLD..
ITS ALL ON MY SIGNATURE ...._*BUILT WITH LUNCH MONEY*_...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 24 2009, 11:00 PM~15180707
> *SO YOU WORKING THIS WEEKEND HUH...
> THATS KOOL...GOT TO GET THAT MONEY FOR YOUR BIKE...
> WELL TELL ANTHONY IT WOULD BE A PLEASURE IN HAVING HIM
> JOIN THE BIKE CLUB...SO WHEN EVER HES READY JUST HIT ME UP...
> AND TO START COMING TO THE MEETINGS....AND IF YOU CAN PM ME
> HES NUMBER THAT WILL BE GREAT...
> *


yea forsure


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 24 2009, 11:10 PM~15180811
> *LOL! NOW FOR REALS WE GOT TO START FLIPPIN COINS ON WHOS
> COLLECTING THE CANS ON THE NEXT SHOW....
> 
> NAH THATS GREAT THAT MAKES THEM RESPONSIBLE AND PROUD OF WHAT THEYVE ACCOMPLISHED.....I COLLECT CANS AND DO MY NAILS OR PUT GAS
> ON MY CAR.....WITH THAT MONEY....
> THERES NO SHAME IN THIS GAME...GOT TO DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES...
> THUMBS UP FOR YOUR NEPHEW AND ALL THE YOUNGSTERS OUT THERE
> THAT WORK THERE WAY UP.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THATS HOW MOST OF MY MEMBERS GET THERE MONEY TO BUILT THERE BIKES
> OR THEY GO WORK SIDE JOBS...AND THERE YOUNG AS 13YRS OLD..
> ITS ALL ON MY SIGNATURE ....BUILT WITH LUNCH MONEY...
> *


THATS RITE BUILT WITH AALOT OF LUNCH MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD NIGHT
:tongue:


----------



## caprice75classic

]

Adam wants to sell his turn table. I still need to do a few more things to it... like adding the feet for leveling and grinding down the edges.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 24 2009, 10:10 PM~15180811
> *LOL! NOW FOR REALS WE GOT TO START FLIPPIN COINS ON WHOS
> COLLECTING THE CANS ON THE NEXT SHOW....
> 
> NAH THATS GREAT THAT MAKES THEM RESPONSIBLE AND PROUD OF WHAT THEYVE ACCOMPLISHED.....I COLLECT CANS AND DO MY NAILS OR PUT GAS
> ON MY CAR.....WITH THAT MONEY....
> THERES NO SHAME IN THIS GAME...GOT TO DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES...
> THUMBS UP FOR YOUR NEPHEW AND ALL THE YOUNGSTERS OUT THERE
> THAT WORK THERE WAY UP.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THATS HOW MOST OF MY MEMBERS GET THERE MONEY TO BUILT THERE BIKES
> OR THEY GO WORK SIDE JOBS...AND THERE YOUNG AS 13YRS OLD..
> ITS ALL ON MY SIGNATURE ....BUILT WITH LUNCH MONEY...
> *


LOL... U SHOULD BE RICH... CAUSE TROUBLE COULD DRINK A LOT....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 24 2009, 10:18 PM~15180892
> *THATS RITE BUILT WITH AALOT OF LUNCH MONEY :biggrin:
> *


SINCE IM IN HIGH SCHOOL STILL.. IM GOING TO START PUNKN THE LIL KIDS FOR THERE LUNCH MONEY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NO MORE TTT WENDY SAID U GOT A FINED...LOL...JK


TO
THE 
TOP 

WE GO


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 25 2009, 12:59 AM~15181707
> *SINCE IM IN HIGH SCHOOL STILL.. IM GOING TO START PUNKN THE LIL KIDS FOR THERE LUNCH MONEY
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MARK UR CALENDERS.... OCT 18 ORANGE COUNTY BIKE SHOW.... WE ALL BACK UP EACH OTHER BUT I THINK WE SHOULD GO TO OC AND SHOW THEM LOVE TO....  ....ILLL BE AT THIS SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MARK UR CALENDERS.... OCT 18 ORANGE COUNTY BIKE SHOW.... WE ALL BACK UP EACH OTHER BUT I THINK WE SHOULD GO TO OC AND SHOW THEM LOVE TO.... ....ILLL BE AT THIS SHOW


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15181698
> *LOL... U SHOULD BE RICH... CAUSE TROUBLE COULD DRINK A LOT....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WELL THOSE ARE THE CANS THAT I COLLECT..LOL!
ITS PROBABLY ABOUT $60 EVERY 3MONTHS :biggrin: JUST ON HIM


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 25 2009, 12:59 AM~15181707
> *SINCE IM IN HIGH SCHOOL STILL.. IM GOING TO START PUNKN THE LIL KIDS FOR THERE LUNCH MONEY
> *




:uh: HhhhhhhhMMM...YOU GOT A GOOD POINT THERE
THE WAY ECONOMY IS...I THINK I SHOULD PAY MY DAUGHTERS
SCHOOL A VISIT DURING HER LUNCH TIME.... :biggrin: 
 THANKS FOR THE TIP :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 25 2009, 01:00 AM~15181712
> *NO MORE TTT WENDY SAID U GOT A FINED...LOL...JK
> TO
> THE
> TOP
> 
> WE GO
> *



:biggrin: 
LOL! ATLEAST A HAPPY FACE WITH TTT OR SOMETHING...
OR SOME PICTURES....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 25 2009, 09:35 AM~15183303
> *:biggrin:
> LOL! ATLEAST A HAPPY FACE WITH TTT OR SOMETHING...
> OR SOME PICTURES....
> *



OH I KNOW A GOOD JOKE I WANT TO LAUGH :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 25 2009, 12:12 AM~15181757
> *MARK UR CALENDERS.... OCT 18 ORANGE COUNTY BIKE SHOW.... WE ALL BACK UP EACH OTHER BUT I THINK WE SHOULD GO TO OC AND SHOW THEM LOVE TO....  ....ILLL BE AT THIS SHOW
> *


ILL BE THERE TOO!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 24 2009, 11:59 PM~15181707
> *SINCE IM IN HIGH SCHOOL STILL.. IM GOING TO START PUNKN THE LIL KIDS FOR THERE LUNCH MONEY
> *


MEEE TOO!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT..... 


FOUND IT ON THE 2ND PAGE... DONT LET THIS HAPPEN AGAIN GOODTIMERS....LOL....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2009, 10:22 AM~15183708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW....


----------



## BASH3R

whats cracking goodtimes??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

where everybody at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

im weldin my skirts on the bike today!!!!...almost ready for the super show!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2009, 03:06 PM~15209866
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!!!
> *


CHILLN HOMIE WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2009, 03:06 PM~15209857
> *im weldin my skirts on the bike today!!!!...almost ready for the super show!!!
> *


HURRY HURRY HURRY HURRY THE TIME IS CLICKN THE TIME IS CLICKN.... :0 :ugh: :around:  :wow: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2009, 04:56 PM~15211089
> *HURRY HURRY HURRY HURRY THE TIME IS CLICKN THE TIME IS CLICKN.... :0  :ugh:  :around:    :wow:  hno:
> *


i am!!!!ima finish it!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15211065
> *CHILLN HOMIE WHAT ABOUT U
> *


JUST GETTIN READY TO REPRESENT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2009, 05:13 PM~15211271
> *i am!!!!ima finish it!!!
> *


IM HOPING MY BIKE BE DONE FOR NEW YEARS OR SOON.. IM GOING WITH TWISTED PARTS NOW. ITS A FOR SURE. A LIL CUSTOM HERE AND THERE LESS ENGRAVIN. SEE WHAT IT PLACE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW. IF DOESNT THAT WHEN ILL PULL MORE IN TO IT. I BEEN STUDYING LOTS OF BIKES. AND GETTN LOTS OF IDEALS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2009, 05:14 PM~15211282
> *JUST GETTIN READY TO REPRESENT!!!
> *


CLEAN CLEAN ..... WHEN U GOING TO FIX UR RADICAL BIKE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2009, 07:23 PM~15212673
> *IM HOPING MY BIKE BE DONE FOR NEW YEARS OR SOON.. IM GOING WITH TWISTED PARTS NOW. ITS A FOR SURE. A LIL CUSTOM HERE AND THERE LESS ENGRAVIN. SEE WHAT IT PLACE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW.  IF DOESNT THAT WHEN ILL PULL MORE IN TO IT. I BEEN STUDYING LOTS OF BIKES. AND GETTN LOTS OF IDEALS.
> *



new year for sure


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:24 PM~15212689
> *CLEAN CLEAN ..... WHEN U GOING TO FIX UR RADICAL BIKE
> *



:wave: :wave: HAY GUYS WHATS UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

whats up goodtimers


----------



## BIG ANDREW

818 RIDERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 28 2009, 09:54 PM~15214567
> *new year for sure
> *


FOR SURE FOR SURE. LET ME KNOW WHEN THE FRAME DONE SO I COULD TAKE IT TO THE GUY GET MY MURRALS DONE AND PINSTRIPES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HELLO WENDY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2009, 07:24 PM~15212689
> *CLEAN CLEAN ..... WHEN U GOING TO FIX UR RADICAL BIKE
> *


ima start workin on it between november or december


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 30 2009, 03:15 PM~15231169
> *ima start workin on it between november or december
> *


hey on the real u should just fix up ur girl frame sell it and put ur money in to ur other bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 30 2009, 03:16 PM~15231181
> *hey on the real u should just fix up ur girl frame sell it and put ur money in to ur other bike
> *


I MIGHT DO THAT!!!!...I WELDED IT YESTERDAY SO I HOPE TO FINISH IT BY TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2009, 07:23 PM~15212673
> *IM HOPING MY BIKE BE DONE FOR NEW YEARS OR SOON.. IM GOING WITH TWISTED PARTS NOW. ITS A FOR SURE. A LIL CUSTOM HERE AND THERE LESS ENGRAVIN. SEE WHAT IT PLACE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW.  IF DOESNT THAT WHEN ILL PULL MORE IN TO IT. I BEEN STUDYING LOTS OF BIKES. AND GETTN LOTS OF IDEALS.
> *


KEEP DOIN UR THING BRO!!!!...WELL BE REPPIN STRONGER NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 30 2009, 03:17 PM~15231192
> *I MIGHT DO THAT!!!!...I WELDED IT YESTERDAY SO I HOPE TO FINISH IT BY TOMORROW!
> *


any pictures


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 30 2009, 03:18 PM~15231203
> *KEEP DOIN UR THING BRO!!!!...WELL BE REPPIN STRONGER NEXT YEAR!!!
> *


it be out soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 30 2009, 03:20 PM~15231218
> *it be out soon
> *


 :thumbsup: I MIGHT TAKE A LIL LONGER TO FINICH FLEETANGEL!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM~15231212
> *any pictures
> *


NOT YET...ALRATO!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 30 2009, 03:22 PM~15231245
> *:thumbsup: I MIGHT TAKE A LIL LONGER TO FINICH FLEETANGEL!!!
> *


take ur time no rush


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 30 2009, 03:37 PM~15231385
> *take ur time no rush
> *


DAT SHIT MIGHT NEVER BE FOR SALE!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 30 2009, 03:44 PM~15231465
> *DAT SHIT MIGHT NEVER BE FOR SALE!!!!!!
> *


WHATS NOT GOING TO BE FOR SALE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 30 2009, 07:27 PM~15233687
> *WHATS NOT GOING TO BE FOR SALE
> *


FLEETANGEL!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 30 2009, 07:26 PM~15233676
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT
> *


SKOOL?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2009, 03:11 PM~15241713
> *FLEETANGEL!!!!
> *


THATS WICH ONE THE RADICAL OR THE FIRLS FRAME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2009, 03:12 PM~15241726
> *SKOOL?
> *


SKOOL ARE FOOS....LOL...JK ..... MAN I GO TO SCHOOL AND I SERVE MY TIME ON THIS...LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 1 2009, 03:49 PM~15242127
> *SKOOL ARE FOOS....LOL...JK ..... MAN I GO TO SCHOOL AND I SERVE MY TIME ON THIS...LOL
> *


OHHH...IF I COULD DO THAT I WOULD GET ADDICTED TO THIS !!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 1 2009, 03:48 PM~15242120
> *THATS WICH ONE THE RADICAL OR THE FIRLS FRAME
> *


RADICAL!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YUP LAYITLOW IS A DRUG ITS ADDICTING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2009, 03:52 PM~15242164
> *RADICAL!
> *


POST PICS OF THE GIRL FRAME ILL PROBABLY GET IT OFF OF U ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 1 2009, 04:51 PM~15242668
> *POST PICS OF THE GIRL FRAME ILL PROBABLY GET IT OFF OF U ....
> *


I WILL ONCE IM DONE!


----------



## Fleetangel

I KNOW IT IS!!!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY MY HOMIE WANTS TO GET A BIKE CHAPTER IN ARKANSAS!!!!HE HAS 9 PPL ON HIS SIDE WAITIN FOR THE APPROVAL!!!!...HES A DOWN ASS HOMIE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2009, 08:25 PM~15244697
> *HEY MY HOMIE WANTS TO GET A BIKE CHAPTER IN ARKANSAS!!!!HE HAS 9 PPL ON HIS SIDE WAITIN FOR THE APPROVAL!!!!...HES A DOWN ASS HOMIE!!!
> *


TALK TO MY DAD CHUCH OR CHUCKIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2009, 08:25 PM~15244697
> *HEY MY HOMIE WANTS TO GET A BIKE CHAPTER IN ARKANSAS!!!!HE HAS 9 PPL ON HIS SIDE WAITIN FOR THE APPROVAL!!!!...HES A DOWN ASS HOMIE!!!
> *


IS HE ALSO DOWN TO TRAVEL.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2009, 04:57 PM~15242728
> *I WILL ONCE IM DONE!
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 1 2009, 09:27 PM~15245439
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE....
> *


KOOL!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 1 2009, 09:20 PM~15245363
> *IS HE ALSO DOWN TO TRAVEL.....
> *


SIMON!!!!...HES REALLY DOWN FOR THE SPORT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 2 2009, 04:09 PM~15251780
> *SIMON!!!!...HES REALLY DOWN FOR THE SPORT!
> *


LET THEM KNOW... WE DONT NEED NO PART TIMERS OR CLAIMERS.. WE WANT FULLTIME SOLDIERS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 2 2009, 04:43 PM~15252086
> *LET THEM KNOW... WE DONT NEED NO PART TIMERS OR CLAIMERS.. WE WANT FULLTIME SOLDIERS...
> *


THATS WUT I TOLD HIM!!!


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 2 2009, 05:09 PM~15251780
> *SIMON!!!!...HES REALLY DOWN FOR THE SPORT!
> *


Remember this is more than a sport... ITS A LIFESTYLE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 2 2009, 05:44 PM~15252591
> *Remember this is more than a sport... ITS A LIFESTYLE!
> *


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP PPL I FINISHED MY BIKE YESTERDAY SO IM ALMOST READY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818 RIDERS!!!


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 4 2009, 03:00 PM~15264819
> *WUZ UP PPL I FINISHED MY BIKE YESTERDAY SO IM ALMOST READY!!!
> *


pic or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 4 2009, 04:15 PM~15265477
> *pic or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


x2
x3
x4
x5
x6
x7
x8
x9
:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP ALL GOOD TIMERS 
HOWS EVERYONE BEEN??? :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SO WHOS READY TO HIT VEGAS..
QUEEN OF THE STREETS IS READY FOR SURE...
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 4 2009, 09:07 PM~15268117
> *SO WHOS READY TO HIT VEGAS..
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS IS READY FOR SURE...
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE....
> *


long time no hear from.... :biggrin: ...

any picture or u dont want to show it off yet ,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

what people for got about this topic or what


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2009, 03:01 PM~15273854
> *long time no hear from.... :biggrin: ...
> 
> any picture or u dont want to show it off yet ,,,,,  :biggrin:
> *



I LOST MY CAMARA IN THE MAJESTICS SHOW  
AND EVEN IF I HAD MY CAMARA MY DAUGHTER BROKE
THE PART OF THE COMPUTER WHERE YOU DOWN LOAD
THE PICS FROM YOUR CAMARA... :angry: SO IM SCREWED
EITHER WAY.... :uh: BUT ON JAGSTERS TOPIC HE POST IT UP
THE SPROCKET CHECK IT OUT.!....AND THE REST HE SAID MAYBE WEDNESDAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 4 2009, 03:01 PM~15264823
> *WUZ UP 818 RIDERS!!!
> *



HEY WHATS UP FLEET! LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS REPRESENTING


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2009, 03:02 PM~15273878
> *what people for got about this topic or what
> *



NAH! IS JUST THAT MORE PEOPLE NEED TO GET ON IT FROM ALL CHAPTERS
EVEN THE CAR CLUB MEMBERS ATLEAST TO SHOW SOME LUV AND SUPPORT
....THERES SO MANY BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WORLD WIDE AND NO ONE REALLY TAKES THERE TIME TO GET IN HERE......THE ONLY EXCUSE THAT I WOULD
THINK IS THAT THEY DONT HAVE A COMPUTER...OTHER THAN THAT I DONT
FIND AN ANSWER..... :dunno: 
AND IT GOES TO MY MEMBERS AS WELL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 5 2009, 07:19 PM~15276795
> *NAH! IS JUST THAT MORE PEOPLE NEED TO GET ON IT FROM ALL CHAPTERS
> EVEN THE CAR CLUB MEMBERS ATLEAST TO SHOW SOME LUV AND SUPPORT
> ....THERES SO MANY BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WORLD WIDE AND NO ONE REALLY TAKES THERE TIME TO GET IN HERE......THE ONLY EXCUSE THAT I WOULD
> THINK IS THAT THEY DONT HAVE A COMPUTER...OTHER THAN THAT I DONT
> FIND AN ANSWER..... :dunno:
> AND IT GOES TO MY MEMBERS AS WELL...
> *


x2!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 4 2009, 04:15 PM~15265477
> *pic or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


ill post em tomorrow!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 5 2009, 06:44 PM~15276396
> *HEY WHATS UP FLEET! LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS REPRESENTING
> *


im still struggling with the bikes!!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 5 2009, 06:42 PM~15276383
> *I LOST MY CAMARA IN THE MAJESTICS SHOW
> AND EVEN IF I HAD MY CAMARA MY DAUGHTER BROKE
> THE PART OF THE COMPUTER WHERE YOU DOWN LOAD
> THE PICS FROM YOUR CAMARA... :angry:  SO IM SCREWED
> EITHER WAY.... :uh:  BUT ON JAGSTERS TOPIC HE POST IT UP
> THE SPROCKET CHECK IT OUT.!....AND THE REST HE SAID MAYBE WEDNESDAY
> *


o well ill take picture of it the day of vegas,,,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 5 2009, 07:19 PM~15276795
> *NAH! IS JUST THAT MORE PEOPLE NEED TO GET ON IT FROM ALL CHAPTERS
> EVEN THE CAR CLUB MEMBERS ATLEAST TO SHOW SOME LUV AND SUPPORT
> ....THERES SO MANY BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WORLD WIDE AND NO ONE REALLY TAKES THERE TIME TO GET IN HERE......THE ONLY EXCUSE THAT I WOULD
> THINK IS THAT THEY DONT HAVE A COMPUTER...OTHER THAN THAT I DONT
> FIND AN ANSWER..... :dunno:
> AND IT GOES TO MY MEMBERS AS WELL...
> *


 LOTS OF THE MEMBERS THAT DO HAVE BIKES I ALWAYS SEE THEM ONLINE ON MYSPACE....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 02:25 PM~15284141
> *LOTS OF THE MEMBERS THAT DO HAVE BIKES I ALWAYS SEE THEM ONLINE ON MYSPACE....
> *


ME TOO!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 02:23 PM~15284134
> *:biggrin:
> o well ill take picture of it the day of vegas,,,,
> *


SO DOES THAT MEANS UR GOING TO VEGAS?????


----------



## caprice75classic

805 Car Club member bumping the bikes T T T :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 6 2009, 04:53 PM~15285522
> *805 Car Club member bumping the bikes T T T  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 6 2009, 04:02 PM~15285021
> *SO DOES THAT MEANS UR GOING TO VEGAS?????
> *


YES SIR THAT MEAN WE GOING TO PICK UP ON SOME GIRLS.....HAHAHAHA


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15285725
> *SUP HOMIE ...
> *


Just here puttin in work for the 805 bike members.

made this for PRINCESS UNIQUE
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0142.jpg[/img]]

and this for Kika
[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0144.jpg[/img]]

Will post pics later of Davids seat and love seat for his trike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

clean clean....are u still going to get those parts bro...


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 08:14 PM~15287084
> *clean clean....are u still going to get those parts bro...
> *


yeah my nephew asked about the continental kit today. he says what up with it. lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 6 2009, 08:00 PM~15287633
> *yeah my nephew asked about the continental kit today. he says what up with it. lol
> *


send the money with roberto or someone u dont want all the parts


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 06:12 PM~15285744
> *YES SIR THAT MEAN WE GOING TO PICK UP ON SOME GIRLS.....HAHAHAHA
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 03:23 PM~15284134
> *:biggrin:
> o well ill take picture of it the day of vegas,,,,
> *



OH THATS THE SAME THING I WAS GONNA ASK YOU...
IF SO YOUR GOING AFTER ALL....?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 03:25 PM~15284141
> *LOTS OF THE MEMBERS THAT DO HAVE BIKES I ALWAYS SEE THEM ONLINE ON MYSPACE....
> *



SEE THATS WHAT I MEAN THAT THEY DONT TAKE THERE TIME TO 
CHECK IN HERE ATLEAST FOR A MINUTE....WHEN THEY HAVE COMPUTERS
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 7 2009, 09:00 AM~15291916
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> :biggrin:
> *


  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 7 2009, 09:04 AM~15291958
> *OH THATS THE SAME THING I WAS GONNA ASK YOU...
> IF SO YOUR GOING AFTER ALL....?
> *


yup everybody going to have fun so i didnt want to miss out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 7 2009, 09:18 AM~15292091
> *SEE THATS WHAT I MEAN THAT THEY DONT TAKE THERE TIME TO
> CHECK IN HERE ATLEAST FOR A MINUTE....WHEN THEY HAVE COMPUTERS
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

WATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 03:23 PM~15284134
> *:biggrin:
> o well ill take picture of it the day of vegas,,,,
> *



THERES MORE PICS OF THE PARTS ON JAGSTERS TOPIC HE JUST POSTED
THEM UP YESTURDAY AND I HADN'T NOTICE....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2009, 05:12 PM~15285744
> *YES SIR THAT MEAN WE GOING TO PICK UP ON SOME GIRLS.....HAHAHAHA
> *


WOOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Oct 7 2009, 07:49 PM~15297729
> *WATS UP EVERYBODY
> *


WUZ UP LOKO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 7 2009, 07:56 PM~15297804
> *THERES MORE PICS OF THE PARTS ON JAGSTERS TOPIC HE JUST POSTED
> THEM UP YESTURDAY AND I HADN'T NOTICE....
> *


I SEEEN THEM THEY LOOK BADASSS I LIKE IT


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 7 2009, 08:20 AM~15291190
> *send the money with roberto or someone u dont want all the parts
> *


he just wants the continental kit. i'll send funds with roberto.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 8 2009, 03:31 PM~15305011
> *he just wants the continental kit. i'll send funds with roberto.
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE....


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

SEE U GUYS IN LAS VEGAS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANKS GUYS!
WELL WE DID GREAT ONCE AGAIN....IN THE SUPER SHOW
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN SEMI CUSTOM "16"
AND DRAMA QUEEN 2ND ON MILD CUSTOM "16".......IM VERY HAPPY 
WITH THE RESULTS AND I THINK THEY WERE FAIR AND SQUARE
THERE WAS ALOT OF BAD AS BIKES OUT THERE IM EVEN SURPRISE
WE EVEN PLACED.......COULDNT HAVE ASK FOR MORE... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WELL WE DID GREAT ONCE AGAIN....IN THE SUPER SHOW
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN SEMI CUSTOM "16"
AND DRAMA QUEEN 2ND ON MILD CUSTOM "16".......IM VERY HAPPY 
WITH THE RESULTS AND I THINK THEY WERE FAIR AND SQUARE
THERE WAS ALOT OF BAD AS BIKES OUT THERE IM EVEN SURPRISE
WE EVEN PLACED.......COULDNT HAVE ASK FOR MORE... I KNOW HOW 
HARD IT IS TO GET AN AWARD IN THE SUPER SHOW EVEN IF ITS A 3RD PLACE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY GUYS AND LADIES... :biggrin: 
IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW REPRESENTING
YOU ALL LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE....REMEMBER KEEP IT PUSHING
AND DONT GIVE UP THERES MORE SHOWS TO HIT AND THERES 
ALWAYS NEXT YEAR FOR VEGAS TO REACH YOUR GOALS....BIG THUMPS UP
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *4 YOU ALL*
BEING INSIDE OF THE VEGAS SHOW ITS ALREADY A BIG STEP YOU GUYS MADE..
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!! NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CONGRATS TO EVERYBODY WHO TOOK THERE BIKE AND REPPIN GOODTIMES TO THE FULLEST. U GUYS DID GOOD JOB. NOW COMING 2010 LETS ALL STEP UP AND SHOW THEM HOW GOODTIMES ROLL. ILL BE OUT SOON. WITH GT EDITION. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

you guys got some nice bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Oct 14 2009, 01:11 PM~15355270
> *you guys got some nice bikes
> *


THANKS BRO... U HAVE ANY PICTURE OF UR BIKES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2009, 02:50 PM~15344801
> *CONGRATS TO EVERYBODY WHO TOOK THERE BIKE AND REPPIN GOODTIMES TO THE FULLEST. U GUYS DID GOOD JOB. NOW COMING 2010 LETS ALL STEP UP AND SHOW THEM HOW GOODTIMES ROLL. ILL BE OUT SOON. WITH GT EDITION. :biggrin:
> *


HELLS YEAH!!!...CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 13 2009, 09:06 AM~15341087
> *THANKS GUYS!
> WELL WE DID GREAT ONCE AGAIN....IN THE SUPER SHOW
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS TAKING 2ND PLACE IN SEMI CUSTOM "16"
> AND DRAMA QUEEN 2ND ON MILD CUSTOM "16".......IM VERY HAPPY
> WITH THE RESULTS AND I THINK THEY WERE FAIR AND SQUARE
> THERE WAS ALOT OF BAD AS BIKES OUT THERE IM EVEN SURPRISE
> WE EVEN PLACED.......COULDNT HAVE ASK FOR MORE... :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATZ TO THE 818 RIDERS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 14 2009, 04:58 PM~15357727
> *HELLS YEAH!!!...CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!....
> *


U KNOW WHATS UP. I GOT TO START PUSHING myself
:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 14 2009, 06:04 PM~15357786
> *CONGRATZ TO THE 818 RIDERS!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS! IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...
CONGRATS TO THE 805 FOR MAKING IT TO THE SUPER SHOW....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HOPEFULLY ILL BE READY WITH MY OTHER DAUGHTERS BIKE....16INCH.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 08:24 PM~15360471
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS! IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...
> CONGRATS TO THE 805 FOR MAKING IT TO THE SUPER SHOW....
> *


thanx wendy!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 08:36 PM~15360682
> *HOPEFULLY ILL BE READY WITH MY OTHER DAUGHTERS BIKE....16INCH.. :biggrin:
> *


U WILL!!!WE'LL BE REPRESENTING STRONGER NEXT YEAR!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Oct 14 2009, 02:11 PM~15355270
> *you guys got some nice bikes
> *



THANKS! 
AND THERES MORE TO COME SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 14 2009, 08:39 PM~15360759
> *THANKS!
> AND THERES MORE TO COME SOON... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

_QUEEN OF THE STREETS_
























[/quote]
_DRAMA QUEEN_
















[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

_QUEEN OF THE STREETS_
























[/quote]
_DRAMA QUEEN_
















[/quote


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _QUEEN OF THE STREETS_


_DRAMA QUEEN_
















[/quote
[/quote]
Congrads to Drama Queen & Queen of the Streets on your win @ Vegas 2009 good job lil Ladies!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 15 2009, 02:23 AM~15363445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:   

WOW!! GREAT PICTURES THANKS ALOT....I WAS HOPING YOU WENT AND TOOK PICTURES...I FORGOT MY CAMARA AT HOME AND I ONLY COPIED PICS THAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE POSTED....BUT THESE PICTURES YOU TOOK ARE SUPER CLEEEEAN!!! THANKS AGAIN..TO BAD I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO MEET YOU...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 15 2009, 01:56 PM~15367626
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> WOW!! GREAT PICTURES THANKS ALOT....I WAS HOPING YOU WENT AND TOOK PICTURES...I FORGOT MY CAMARA AT HOME AND I ONLY COPIED PICS THAT OTHER PEOPLE HAVE POSTED....BUT THESE PICTURES YOU TOOK ARE SUPER CLEEEEAN!!! THANKS AGAIN..TO BAD I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO MEET YOU...
> *


 :biggrin: your welcome are you going to the san d. show nov 8 ??
ill be there i can meet you then i thought you would be by your bike but i didnt see you when i was there


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _QUEEN OF THE STREETS_


_DRAMA QUEEN_
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, BIG ANDREW
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 15 2009, 04:48 PM~15369611
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Fleetangel, BIG ANDREW
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:49 PM~15369626
> *:wave:  :buttkick:
> *


WUZ UP DAWG!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 15 2009, 04:53 PM~15369661
> *WUZ UP DAWG!
> *


CHILLN GOING BACK TO WORK ITS BORING HERE I JUST HAD A 3 HOUR MEETN......ERRRRRRR.... BUT IM OUTS LATERS


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

805 PASSING THROUGH!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 16 2009, 12:27 AM~15374754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never noticed that the fender braces screw on to the side till now :0


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 15 2009, 02:23 AM~15363445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE


----------



## BIG ANDREW

818 TTT


----------



## SIK_9D1

The 805 Bike Club will be attending the Car Show put on bye Nite Life C.C of Ventura County in Ventua this Sunday Oct 18th and would like to extend the welcome to all of our Bike Club Chapters to attend this car show with us!


----------



## SIK_9D1

The 805 Bike Club will be attending the Car Show put on bye Nite Life C.C of Ventura County in Ventua this Sunday Oct 18th and would like to extend the welcome to all of our Bike Club Chapters to attend this car show with us!


----------



## BASH3R

artistics passing thru saying wats up to the goodtimers


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 15 2009, 03:12 PM~15367791
> *:biggrin:  your welcome are you going to the san d. show nov 8 ??
> ill be there i can meet you then i thought you would be by your bike but i didnt see you when i was there
> *



YES WERE GOING 4 SURE
SO LOOKING FOWARD TO MEET YOU THEN...  
WE GOT TO THE SHOW AFTER 1PM AND FORGOT MY CHAIRS SO 
COULDNT STAY THERE AND SIT SO JUST WALKED ALL THE SHOW...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 17 2009, 11:21 AM~15386554
> *artistics passing thru saying wats up to the goodtimers
> *



WHATZ UP BASHER


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT 818


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 16 2009, 09:23 PM~15383340
> *The 805 Bike Club will be attending the Car Show put on bye Nite Life C.C of Ventura County in Ventua this Sunday Oct 18th and would like to extend the welcome to all of our Bike Club Chapters to attend this car show with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH IS THE REGISTRATION?


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 17 2009, 01:27 PM~15387398
> *HOW MUCH IS THE REGISTRATION?
> *


$10


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T  
T


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

T
T  
T


----------



## joe bristol

nov 8 2009


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHO ROLLING TO OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW ON SATURDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHO IS ROLLING TO THE BIKE SHOW THIS SATURDAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 19 2009, 02:23 PM~15402525
> *WHO ROLLING TO OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW ON SATURDAY
> *



HOPING THAT I WILL 90% SURE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 19 2009, 03:45 PM~15404017
> *HOPING THAT I WILL 90% SURE
> *


I WANT TO GO.. BUT I WORK THAT DAY... SUCKS.... HOW U BEEN WENDY... HOW THE 818 BIKE CLUB


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 19 2009, 01:24 PM~15402540
> *WHO IS ROLLING TO THE BIKE SHOW THIS SATURDAY
> *


where????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 19 2009, 03:45 PM~15404017
> *HOPING THAT I WILL 90% SURE
> *


WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MONTEBELLO I THINK ...ILL GET MORE INFO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 20 2009, 04:13 PM~15415339
> *where????
> *


MONTEBELLO LET ME GET MORE INFO ON THAT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15424034
> *MONTEBELLO LET ME GET MORE INFO ON THAT
> *


aight....


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 15 2009, 04:58 PM~15369702
> *CHILLN GOING BACK TO WORK ITS BORING HERE I JUST HAD A 3 HOUR  MEETN......ERRRRRRR.... BUT IM OUTS LATERS
> *


SUP JR  GT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 19 2009, 05:49 PM~15404644
> *I WANT TO GO.. BUT I WORK THAT DAY... SUCKS.... HOW U BEEN WENDY... HOW THE 818 BIKE CLUB
> *


HEY WHATS UP WERE GOOD THANK YOU THE BIKE CLUB IS DOING GOOD AS WELL FIXING AND FIXING UP THE BIKES......SAVING UP FOR SOME CUSTOME PARTS SO FOR NEXT YEAR TO LOOK EVEN BETTER... :biggrin: 
HOWS YOUR PROJECT GOING HAVE YOU GOT YOUR RIMS FROM JAGSTER?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 20 2009, 05:15 PM~15415364
> *WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?
> *



WHATS UP FLEETANGEL :biggrin: 
WELL SO FAR THAT I KNOW THE SHOW IS IN BELL IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW IN SATURDAY...LET ME SEE IF I GET THE ADRESS FOR YOU AND ILL POST IT UP..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 22 2009, 06:21 AM~15150528
> *Attention all Bike Clubs, Pedal Car Clubs and solo riders. Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars and Old Memories (So LA) Bike Club are proud to announce their 2nd Annual Pedal Car and Bike Show. Last years show was great! You guys did good. We had over 80 entries from as far away as San Diego and San Bernardino. This year we will try again to make it big!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x315/oldmemoriescc/bike.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Phil 4:4
> for more info call Paul 323 371 9696 or Felipe 213 507 5971
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 22 2009, 12:18 PM~15435027
> *HEY WHATS UP WERE GOOD THANK YOU THE BIKE CLUB IS DOING GOOD AS WELL FIXING AND FIXING UP THE BIKES......SAVING UP FOR SOME CUSTOME PARTS SO FOR NEXT YEAR TO LOOK EVEN BETTER... :biggrin:
> HOWS YOUR PROJECT GOING HAVE YOU GOT YOUR RIMS FROM JAGSTER?
> *


NA NOT YET I HAVENT GOT THEM THATS THE ONLY THING THATS HOLDING ME BACK. ONCE I GET THEM IM PRETTY MUCH GOING TO GET ALL THE OTHER PARTS QUICK. I NEED FEW MORE THINGS IM GOING TO START TAKN THINGS TO GET INGRAVED. THE WAY IT LOOKS IM HOPING I HAVE IT OUT BY JUNE OR JULY I HOPE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2009, 01:52 AM~15431579
> *SUP JR  GT
> *


CHILLN WHAT ABOUT U...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 22 2009, 02:23 PM~15435604
> *NA NOT YET I HAVENT GOT THEM THATS THE ONLY THING THATS HOLDING ME BACK. ONCE I GET THEM IM PRETTY MUCH GOING TO GET ALL THE OTHER PARTS QUICK. I NEED FEW MORE THINGS IM GOING TO START TAKN THINGS TO GET INGRAVED. THE WAY IT LOOKS IM HOPING I HAVE IT OUT BY JUNE OR JULY I HOPE.
> *



THATS GREAT!
LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY SO I CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH OUR ENGRAVER..


----------



## BIG ANDREW

SOON


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Oct 22 2009, 02:55 PM~15435943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOON
> *



:cheesy: 
LOOKIN GOOD IS THAT YOURS...
SO WHATS UP HOW YOUVE BEEN ARE U STILL MAKING IT TO SAN DIEGO NOVEMBER THE 8TH...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

yup its mine,,, im trying to i think i just might go to rep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Oct 22 2009, 01:58 PM~15435974
> *yup its mine,,, im trying to i think i just might go to rep
> *


BIKE LOOKN GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 22 2009, 02:59 PM~15435986
> *BIKE LOOKN GOOD HOMIE...
> *


thanks coming out soon i hope


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Oct 22 2009, 02:58 PM~15435974
> *yup its mine,,, im trying to i think i just might go to rep
> *



DONT TRIP! JUST LET ME KNOW.....
COMING OUT CLEAN...HEY WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO YOUR
FRIEND I FORGOT HES NAME THE GUY THAT CAME WITH YOU 
IN THE VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW....DOES HE STILL WANT TO 
JOIN US....? TELL HIM TO GIVE ME A CALL....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 22 2009, 03:04 PM~15436047
> *DONT TRIP! JUST LET ME KNOW.....
> COMING OUT CLEAN...HEY WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO YOUR
> FRIEND I FORGOT HES NAME THE GUY THAT CAME WITH YOU
> IN THE VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW....DOES HE STILL WANT TO
> JOIN US....? TELL HIM TO GIVE ME A CALL....
> *


annthony.. yea hes down..ok i will


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 22 2009, 01:55 PM~15435941
> *THATS GREAT!
> LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY SO I CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH OUR ENGRAVER..
> *


FOR SURE ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN WE COMING OUT HARD FOR 2010. NOT THAT MUCH BIKES BUT HEY WE AINT STREET BIKES NO MORE. EVERYBODY GOING FOR MILD TO RADICAL. WITH CUSTOM PARTS... GIVE EVERYBODY PROPS.....THATS PUTTIN IT DOWN.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 22 2009, 03:33 PM~15436313
> *DAMN WE COMING OUT HARD FOR 2010. NOT THAT MUCH BIKES BUT HEY WE AINT STREET BIKES NO MORE. EVERYBODY GOING FOR MILD TO RADICAL. WITH CUSTOM PARTS... GIVE EVERYBODY PROPS.....THATS PUTTIN IT DOWN.
> *



:scrutinize: WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS....BIKE CLUB WILL COMING OUT HARDER THAN EVER FOR NEXT 2010 :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Oct 22 2009, 01:55 PM~15435943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOON
> *


I LIKE THE FENDERS...WHO DID EM?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 22 2009, 02:33 PM~15436313
> *DAMN WE COMING OUT HARD FOR 2010. NOT THAT MUCH BIKES BUT HEY WE AINT STREET BIKES NO MORE. EVERYBODY GOING FOR MILD TO RADICAL. WITH CUSTOM PARTS... GIVE EVERYBODY PROPS.....THATS PUTTIN IT DOWN.
> *


X1000000


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 22 2009, 12:21 PM~15435043
> *WHATS UP FLEETANGEL  :biggrin:
> WELL SO FAR THAT I KNOW THE SHOW IS IN BELL IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW IN SATURDAY...LET ME SEE IF I GET THE ADRESS FOR YOU AND ILL POST IT UP..
> *


I DONT THINK WERE GONNA MAKE IT...WE GOT AN IMPORTANT MEETING N I WOULD LIKE ALL MY MEMBERS TO ATTEND IT...BUT ANYWAYZ ILL SEE U AT SOME OTHER NEAR BY SHOW!!!


----------



## mr.casper

showing some love to goodtimes bc.cc


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 04:30 PM~15437408
> *showing some love to goodtimes bc.cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANGG...THATS TIGHT!!!!....WHO TOOK IT?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 04:42 PM~15437560
> *DANGG...THATS TIGHT!!!!....WHO TOOK IT?
> *


my homie wants to swap them 4 my supremes!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 04:43 PM~15437578
> *my homie wants to swap them 4 my supremes!
> *


CLEAN....SO U KNO THE GUYS FROM GT MARYLAND?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 04:46 PM~15437611
> *CLEAN....SO U KNO THE GUYS FROM GT MARYLAND?
> *


puggz? they from b-more i know some from hampton rd virgina if i would off knowed there was GT here i woyuld start my club!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 04:54 PM~15437722
> *puggz? they from b-more i know some from hampton rd virgina if i would off knowed there was GT here i woyuld start my club!
> *


WOW...U PART OF A BIKE CLUB????


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 04:56 PM~15437746
> *WOW...U PART OF A BIKE CLUB????
> *


i started my own well its just family nephews n 3 friends mostly i have all da bikes i can rep on my won with out a crew well here in maryland there no competition!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 04:59 PM~15437786
> *i started my own well its just family nephews n 3 friends mostly i have all da bikes i can rep on my won with out a crew well here in maryland there no competition!
> *


CLEAN CLEAN...POST PICS OF THE RIDES U GUYS GOT!!!...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 05:01 PM~15437799
> *CLEAN CLEAN...POST PICS OF THE RIDES U GUYS GOT!!!...
> *


not much but here u go!

im been in da game since last summer so im getting there!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15437827
> *not much but here u go!
> 
> im been in da game since last summer so im getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES DAWG!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 07:26 PM~15439177
> *U GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES DAWG!
> *


dey alrite homie...we can copmlaint we get trophies every show we go to...n we the only club in da dc maryland virginia area that has bikes /cars n we roll on da calles n every event!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 07:29 PM~15439209
> *dey alrite homie...we can copmlaint we get trophies every show we go to...n we the only club in da dc maryland virginia area that has bikes /cars n we roll on da calles n every event!
> *


THATS FIRME...HOW OLD IS UR CLUB?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 07:34 PM~15439259
> *THATS FIRME...HOW OLD IS UR CLUB?
> *


i started my club in april of this year! i think but its this year i started it!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15439277
> *i started my club in april of this year! i think but its this year i started it!
> *


U GUYS DOING GOOD!!!... I ALSO STARTED MY CHAPTER IN APRIL WE DEBUTED!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 07:37 PM~15439293
> *U GUYS DOING GOOD!!!... I ALSO STARTED MY CHAPTER IN APRIL WE DEBUTED!
> *


yeah this year would be better last year i didnt have a job 4 like 4-5 months n i made it happen so dis year im going for better things blk bike thinking of making into a trike add costum parts like forks/c-c bars/mirrors/n a love seat ima have it done b4 my lil girl 3 year presentation ima use the bike 4 her main entrance at da party so i gotta work hard to make it happen n i know it will with KK making my parts ill be str8!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 07:40 PM~15439335
> *yeah this year would be better last year i didnt have a job 4 like 4-5 months n i made it happen so dis year im going for better things blk bike thinking of making into a trike add costum parts like forks/c-c bars/mirrors/n a love seat ima have it done b4 my lil girl 3 year presentation ima use the bike 4 her main entrance at da party so i gotta work hard to make it happen n i know it will with KK making my parts  ill be str8!
> *


THATS FIRME...U DOING BIG THINGS BRO!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, the poor boys

WUZ UP DAWG~


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15439363
> *THATS FIRME...U DOING BIG THINGS BRO!!!...
> *


i hope it all comes out like i want...plus its hard when u have 2 kids n dont have a lot time to spend on da bikes...after work i gotta take care of my lilk ones cuz my girl has 4 months left in college!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 07:47 PM~15439405
> *i hope it all comes out like i want...plus its hard when u have 2 kids n dont have a lot time to spend on da bikes...after work i gotta take care of my lilk ones cuz my girl has 4 months left in college!
> *


OHH...DATS GOOD!!!!THEY GOTTA FINISH SKOOL N U SPEND TIME WITH UR LIL ONES!!!...SO THOSE CAR R PART OF UR CLUB TOO?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 07:48 PM~15439417
> *OHH...DATS GOOD!!!!THEY GOTTA FINISH SKOOL N U SPEND TIME WITH UR LIL ONES!!!...SO THOSE CAR R PART OF UR CLUB TOO?
> *


simon da monte is mine n the cutty is my homeboy from texas!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15437827
> *not much but here u go!
> 
> im been in da game since last summer so im getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well da monte is mine de red bike is mine the blk bike is mine da pedal car is mine it still have a 26 cruiser dat its in da garge i sold 3 bikes n gave 2 away...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15437827
> *not much but here u go!
> 
> im been in da game since last summer so im getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO....


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 22 2009, 05:54 PM~15437722
> *puggz? they from b-more i know some from hampton rd virgina if i would off knowed there was GT here i woyuld start my club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY WELL ITS NEVER LATE....  
WHERE A VERY BIG FAMILY AND VERY UNITED....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 23 2009, 03:14 AM~15442839
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 23 2009, 06:42 AM~15443411
> *HEY WELL ITS NEVER LATE....
> WHERE A VERY BIG FAMILY AND VERY UNITED....
> *


X1238569760

UR MORE THEN WELCOME TO ARE FAMILY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 23 2009, 07:34 AM~15443747
> *X1238569760
> 
> UR MORE THEN WELCOME TO ARE FAMILY.
> *


DOUBLE THAT!!!!!....WE R UNSTOPPABLE!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 23 2009, 10:32 AM~15443733
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEEN
> *



BACK TO DA GRIND... LOOKING AT BUILDING 2 CLEAN BIKES FOR THE KIDZ :cheesy:

HOW ARE THINGS ON YOUR END


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15447856
> *BACK TO DA GRIND... LOOKING AT BUILDING 2 CLEAN BIKES FOR THE KIDZ :cheesy:
> 
> HOW ARE THINGS ON YOUR END
> *


NICE!!!!!!TWO MORE BIKES FOR THE FAMILY!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 23 2009, 06:42 AM~15443411
> *HEY WELL ITS NEVER LATE....
> WHERE A VERY BIG FAMILY AND VERY UNITED....
> *


oh yeah i know but i already got club gear shirts/plaques/ shit like dat but ur rite its never to late!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15448073
> *oh yeah i know but i already got club gear shirts/plaques/ shit like dat but ur rite its never to late!
> *


RIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:32 PM~15448130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE ORANGE ONE IS FIRME!


----------



## mr.casper

this wat i started...












































GOODTIMES WOULD BE GREAT BOUT DAYUM LOOK I WAT I STARTED I THINK ITS GOOD 4 BEING OUT LESS THE A YEAR...PLUS I DONT WANA BE CALLED A CLUB HOPPER N STUFF LIKE THAT BUT MUCH LOVE RESPECT TO ALL DA GOODTIMERS DOING THERE THING N 4 HAVING SOME NICE CLEAN BIKES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:39 PM~15448183
> *this wat i started...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES WOULD BE GREAT BOUT DAYUM LOOK I WAT I STARTED I THINK ITS GOOD 4 BEING OUT LESS THE A YEAR...PLUS I DONT WANA BE CALLED A CLUB HOPPER N STUFF LIKE THAT BUT MUCH LOVE RESPECT TO ALL DA GOODTIMERS DOING THERE THING N 4 HAVING SOME NICE CLEAN BIKES!
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE KEEP DOING UR THING!!!!...KEEP DOING IT STRONG!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 03:34 PM~15448145
> *THE ORANGE ONE IS FIRME!
> *


WE GAVE DA BIKE AWAY FOR A RAFFLE IT WAS BUILT FOR A GOOD CAUSE TO RAISE MONEY FOR A LOW-RIDER DAT PASSED AWAY N ALL MONEY HAS GIVEN TO HIS KIDS WE RAISED LIKE 700 BUKS I THINK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:42 PM~15448205
> *WE GAVE DA BIKE AWAY FOR A RAFFLE IT WAS BUILT FOR A GOOD CAUSE TO RAISE MONEY FOR A LOW-RIDER DAT PASSED AWAY N ALL MONEY HAS GIVEN TO HIS KIDS WE RAISED LIKE 700 BUKS I THINK
> *


THATS PRETTY GOOD!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 03:43 PM~15448215
> *THATS PRETTY GOOD!!!!
> *


THE HOMEBOY DAT WON IT BOUGHT 20 BUKS OF TICKETS N HE WON!
WAT UP POORBOY MITCH REMEBER U WAS PART OF THIS BIKE TOO THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:46 PM~15448258
> *THE HOMEBOY DAT WON IT BOUGHT 20 BUKS OF TICKETS N HE WON!
> WAT UP POORBOY MITCH REMEBER U WAS PART OF THIS BIKE TOO THANKS HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE POR BOYS!!!BEST SELLER EVER!!!HE TRUSTED ON ME THAT MAKES ME FEEEL GOOD ABOUT HIM!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 03:49 PM~15448278
> *THE POR BOYS!!!BEST SELLER EVER!!!HE TRUSTED ON ME THAT MAKES ME FEEEL GOOD ABOUT HIM!
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:51 PM~15448301
> *X2
> *


IS THERE A LOT OF SHOWS IN MARYLNAD?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 03:53 PM~15448320
> *IS THERE A LOT OF SHOWS IN MARYLNAD?
> *


WELL YEAR ROUND YEAH...I BEEN GOING TO SHOWS EVERY MONTH IF NOT SHOW WE GET TOGETHER TO KEEP THIS LOW-RIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE HERE IN DA NATIONS CAPITOL...N SINCE THERE NO OTHE LOWRIDER BIKES THAT GO TO EVRY SHOW WE GET PUT IN WITH DA MOTORCYCLE CLASS...BUT FUCK IT IS DA LOVE OF THE GAME NOT A PLASTIC TROPHIE I GO FOR!


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 05:44 PM~15449235
> *WELL YEAR ROUND YEAH...I BEEN GOING TO SHOWS EVERY MONTH IF NOT SHOW WE GET TOGETHER TO KEEP THIS LOW-RIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE  HERE IN DA NATIONS CAPITOL...N SINCE THERE NO OTHE LOWRIDER BIKES THAT GO TO EVRY SHOW WE GET PUT IN WITH DA MOTORCYCLE CLASS...BUT FUCK IT IS DA LOVE OF THE GAME NOT A PLASTIC TROPHIE I GO FOR!
> *


thats wuz up big dawg!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 23 2009, 02:57 PM~15447706
> *TTT
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15447856
> *BACK TO DA GRIND... LOOKING AT BUILDING 2 CLEAN BIKES FOR THE KIDZ :cheesy:
> 
> HOW ARE THINGS ON YOUR END
> *


LET ME KNOW BRO IF U NEED ANYTHING. BUT MY BIKE THANG ITS NOT EVEN HALF WAYS FINISH IM PUTTING IN LOT OF MONEY BUT IT WILLL COME OUT SOON I HOPE.


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP PJ


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15448073
> *oh yeah i know but i already got club gear shirts/plaques/ shit like dat but ur rite its never to late!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HELLO ANYBODY IN HERE


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

O.C. & 818 doing it big @ Old Memories bike show today
























































Took 7 bikes & came home with 7 trophies. . . .
that's how GoodTimes does it :biggrin: 








Raul, Bonnie & Abel took 1st
Joe, Lily & Gaby took 2nd
Miguel took 3rd
Way to go GoodTimers


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Oct 24 2009, 04:57 PM~15455947
> *O.C. & 818 doing it big @ Old Memories bike show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 7 bikes & came home with 7 trophies. . . .
> that's how GoodTimes does it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raul, Bonnie & Abel took 1st
> Joe, Lily & Gaby took 2nd
> Miguel took 3rd
> Way to go GoodTimers
> *


  nice pics keep it up !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15448073
> *oh yeah i know but i already got club gear shirts/plaques/ shit like dat but ur rite its never to late!
> *


yup its never to late homie u send ur plaqs over to us and we would take care o u guys. with plaqs and shirts. with a banner


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 24 2009, 07:35 PM~15456844
> *yup its never to late homie u send ur plaqs over to us and we would take care o u guys. with plaqs and shirts. with a banner
> *


 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Oct 24 2009, 04:57 PM~15455947
> *O.C. & 818 doing it big @ Old Memories bike show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 7 bikes & came home with 7 trophies. . . .
> that's how GoodTimes does it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raul, Bonnie & Abel took 1st
> Joe, Lily & Gaby took 2nd
> Miguel took 3rd
> Way to go GoodTimers
> *


GOOD JOB!!!! OC GOT SOME NICE BIKES!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP FELLAZ!!!
WELL IT WAS LOOONG TIRING WEEKEND HIT OLD MEMORIE SHOW ON SATURDAY AND HIT BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW ON SUNDAY WE ALL DID PRETTY GOOD TAKING MANY THROPHIES HOME BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT PART WE HAD A GOOD TIMES...WELL JUST WANTED TO REPORT MY SELF SINCE I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A WHILE..... SEE YOU GUYS SOON! OH HAY PAUL JR. THANKS FOR SHOWING UP TO THE SHOW AND SUPPORT.....GOOD NIGHT..  :tongue:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2009, 05:25 PM~15437357
> *I DONT THINK WERE GONNA MAKE IT...WE GOT AN IMPORTANT MEETING N I WOULD LIKE ALL MY MEMBERS TO ATTEND IT...BUT ANYWAYZ ILL SEE U AT SOME OTHER NEAR BY SHOW!!!
> *



DO YOUR THANG...  HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15465481
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP FELLAZ!!!
> WELL IT WAS LOOONG TIRING WEEKEND HIT OLD MEMORIE SHOW ON SATURDAY AND HIT BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW ON SUNDAY WE ALL DID PRETTY GOOD TAKING MANY THROPHIES HOME BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT PART WE HAD A GOOD TIMES...WELL JUST WANTED TO REPORT MY SELF SINCE I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A WHILE..... SEE YOU GUYS SOON! OH HAY PAUL JR. THANKS FOR SHOWING UP TO THE SHOW AND SUPPORT.....GOOD NIGHT..   :tongue:
> *


congrats :biggrin: 

did you get my pm about the training wheels??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 11:12 PM~15465509
> *congrats  :biggrin:
> 
> did you get my pm about the training wheels??
> *


THANKS!!!
YES I DID IM REALLY SORRY I HAVENT REPLYED I ACTUALLY TOOK THEM TO THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW BUT DIDNT SEE YOU.... DIDNT REPLY BACK CAUSE I WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS IN THE BOX I KNOW I HAVE 2 BOXES BUT MY DAUGHTERS GET INTO THINGS SO IM HOPING SHE DIDNT TAKE ANYTHING OUT LET ME CHECK IT OUT TOMORROW CAUSE I LEFT IT IN THE CAR...AND ILL HIT YOU UP....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 25 2009, 10:17 PM~15465558
> *THANKS!!!
> YES I DID IM REALLY SORRY I HAVENT REPLYED I ACTUALLY TOOK THEM TO THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW BUT DIDNT SEE YOU.... DIDNT REPLY BACK CAUSE I WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS IN THE BOX I KNOW I HAVE 2 BOXES BUT MY DAUGHTERS GET INTO THINGS SO IM HOPING SHE DIDNT TAKE ANYTHING OUT LET ME CHECK IT OUT TOMORROW CAUSE I LEFT IT IN THE CAR...AND ILL HIT YOU UP....
> *


yeaah i couldnt make it :angry:  

alright cool, lmk, you got my number right??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 11:18 PM~15465577
> *yeaah i couldnt make it  :angry:
> 
> alright cool, lmk, you got my number right??
> *



YES I DO... ILL LET YOU KNOW 2MORROW....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 26 2009, 05:08 AM~15466702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN DETAILED SPROCKET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15465481
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP FELLAZ!!!
> WELL IT WAS LOOONG TIRING WEEKEND HIT OLD MEMORIE SHOW ON SATURDAY AND HIT BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW ON SUNDAY WE ALL DID PRETTY GOOD TAKING MANY THROPHIES HOME BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT PART WE HAD A GOOD TIMES...WELL JUST WANTED TO REPORT MY SELF SINCE I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE FOR A WHILE..... SEE YOU GUYS SOON! OH HAY PAUL JR. THANKS FOR SHOWING UP TO THE SHOW AND SUPPORT.....GOOD NIGHT..   :tongue:
> *


UR WELCOME. GOODTIMES WAS LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 25 2009, 08:01 AM~15459746
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 25 2009, 10:29 PM~15465683
> *YES I DO... ILL LET YOU KNOW 2MORROW....
> *


cool


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 26 2009, 02:08 AM~15466702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic,
is very detail
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Oct 26 2009, 03:07 PM~15471720
> *nice pic,
> is very detail
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


O SHIT U HAVENT BEEN ON THE PAGE FOR LONG ASS TIME.... hno:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 26 2009, 04:24 PM~15471932
> *O SHIT U HAVENT BEEN ON THE PAGE FOR LONG ASS TIME.... hno:
> *



I KNOW HUH????
PARTY POOPER  ...LOL!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

818 TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Oct 26 2009, 09:52 PM~15476434
> *818 TTT
> *



WHATS UP ANDREW HOWS IT GOING???
ANY NEW UPDATES ON YOUR BIKE?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

wats up wendy.
no just waiting for the painter to finish then my partss


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 26 2009, 08:09 PM~15475686
> *I KNOW HUH????
> PARTY POOPER  ...LOL!
> *


lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 26 2009, 02:08 AM~15466702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ESTA CHINGONA LA BIKLA :biggrin: PURO BUENOS TIEMPOS :biggrin: GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## Fleetangel

WHERES EVERYBODY AT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 25 2009, 10:12 PM~15465502
> *DO YOUR THANG...   HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON!
> *


THANX...NOW THAT IM BACK WE GONNA HIT MORE SHOWS...WHOS GOING TO THE CANOGA PARK SHOW THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 27 2009, 06:10 PM~15485381
> *THANX...NOW THAT IM BACK WE GONNA HIT MORE SHOWS...WHOS GOING TO THE CANOGA PARK SHOW THIS SUNDAY?
> *


i would go homie but i ned to go to my meetn i ben miss a lot.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 27 2009, 07:10 PM~15485381
> *THANX...NOW THAT IM BACK WE GONNA HIT MORE SHOWS...WHOS GOING TO THE CANOGA PARK SHOW THIS SUNDAY?
> *



NOT ME
SORRY...AND IF I DO I DONT THINK IM TAKING THE BIKE....
BUT ILL TRY TO GO TO SUPPORT... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2009, 02:17 PM~15494358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOPE EVERYBODY HAVE FUN IN HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 27 2009, 11:30 PM~15489367
> *i would go homie but i ned to go to my meetn i ben miss a lot.
> *


DO WUT U GOTTA DO FIRST N U TOO WENDY!!!...WE WILL BE REPPIN IN UR HOOD THAT DAY!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2009, 05:56 PM~15495992
> *DO WUT U GOTTA DO FIRST N U TOO WENDY!!!...WE WILL BE REPPIN IN UR HOOD THAT DAY!
> *



THANKS! 
MOST LIKELY I WILL SEE YOU THERE, JUST DONT WANT TO TAKE MY
DAUGHTERS BIKE....GETTING IT READY FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW NEXT WEEKEND ALREADY...NOV.8


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN FELLAZ....
HAVE A GOOD AND SAFE ONE..!


----------



## milkbone

LOOKING FOR A 16 INCH SCHWINN FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 26 2009, 03:08 AM~15466702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: 
AH THANKS! THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2009, 01:34 PM~15504643
> *LOOKING FOR A 16 INCH SCHWINN FRAME :biggrin:
> *



WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THE QUEENS ARE GETTING READY TO REP IN SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

goodluck


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 29 2009, 04:13 PM~15506841
> *THE QUEENS ARE GETTING READY TO REP IN SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND....
> *


IS THAT ON THE FIRST OF NOVEMBER???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 29 2009, 08:55 AM~15502878
> *THANKS!
> MOST LIKELY I WILL SEE YOU THERE, JUST DONT WANT TO TAKE MY
> DAUGHTERS BIKE....GETTING IT READY FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW NEXT WEEKEND ALREADY...NOV.8
> *


OHH THAT DAY WE GONNA ROLL TO ONTARIO!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 29 2009, 07:05 PM~15507999
> *OHH THAT DAY WE GONNA ROLL TO ONTARIO!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
GOOD TIMES WILL BE REPPIN FROM RIGHT TO LEFT
O.C CHAPTER WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 29 2009, 07:05 PM~15507987
> *IS THAT ON THE FIRST OF NOVEMBER???
> *



ON THE 8TH OF NOVEMBER :twak: 
NEXT WEEKEND NOT THIS WEEKEND.... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Oct 29 2009, 05:15 PM~15506860
> *goodluck
> *



THANKS ANDREW...
SO ARE YOU GOING?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 29 2009, 07:12 PM~15506826
> *WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT....
> *



THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 30 2009, 11:25 AM~15514766
> *ON THE 8TH OF NOVEMBER :twak:
> NEXT WEEKEND NOT THIS WEEKEND.... :biggrin:
> *


sorry i saw it already!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 30 2009, 11:24 AM~15514756
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> GOOD TIMES WILL BE REPPIN FROM RIGHT TO LEFT
> O.C CHAPTER WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW...
> *


CAN U LET THEM KNOW THAT WE'RE GOING TOO SO WE CAN BE TOGETHER/.?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 30 2009, 10:24 PM~15519561
> *CAN U LET THEM KNOW THAT WE'RE GOING TOO SO WE CAN BE TOGETHER/.?
> *


CLEAN CLEAN ILL LET HER KNOW


----------



## OGDinoe1

Happy Halloween!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 31 2009, 09:49 AM~15521883
> *CLEAN CLEAN ILL LET HER KNOW
> *


thanx bro! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up pejay!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Fleetangel

WE GOING TO THIS ONE TOMORROW


----------



## Fleetangel

WE GOING TO THIS ONE TOMORROW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 31 2009, 02:27 PM~15523429
> *WE GOING TO THIS ONE TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT BY UR HOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 31 2009, 02:32 PM~15523468
> *IS THAT BY UR HOOD
> *


IN THE 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 31 2009, 02:33 PM~15523475
> *IN THE 818
> *


ILL PROBABLY ROLL THREW HIT UP WENDY IF SHE ROLLING OR ILL TALK TO HER TODAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 31 2009, 01:32 PM~15523120
> *wuz up pejay!
> *


CHILLN HOMIE TRYN TO FINISH MY BIKE... WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 31 2009, 02:34 PM~15523483
> *ILL PROBABLY ROLL THREW HIT UP WENDY IF SHE ROLLING OR ILL TALK TO HER TODAY
> *


SHE SAID SHE MIGHT GO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SURE I SEEN OTHER MEMBERS GOING TO.. ALFREDO FROM 818 AND I HEARD DAVID GOING TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 31 2009, 02:43 PM~15523527
> *FOR SURE I SEEN OTHER MEMBERS GOING TO.. ALFREDO FROM 818 AND I HEARD DAVID GOING TO
> *


YUP....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 31 2009, 02:37 PM~15523497
> *CHILLN HOMIE TRYN TO FINISH MY BIKE... WHAT ABOUT U
> *


DOING LAUNDRY!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 31 2009, 03:41 PM~15523516
> *SHE SAID SHE MIGHT GO!
> *



YES I DID GO....
IT WAS A GOOD SHOW..FROM THE 818 CHAPTER
MY HUSBAND AND ALFREDO WENT TO REP...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 1 2009, 07:49 PM~15531499
> *YES I DID GO....
> IT WAS A GOOD SHOW..FROM THE 818 CHAPTER
> MY HUSBAND AND ALFREDO WENT TO REP...
> *


HAD FUN TODAY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY PICS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 1 2009, 08:15 PM~15531785
> *ANY PICS
> *


ima look for em cuz we didnt take a camera!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 1 2009, 08:38 PM~15532013
> *ima look for em cuz we didnt take a camera!
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 2 2009, 09:30 AM~15535699
> *
> *



WE DONT NEED PICTURES WE WHERE THERE... :biggrin: 
HAHAHAHAHA! JUST KIDDING....
I TOLD ROBERT TO TAKE A PICTURE OF ALL THE WINNERS TOGETHER BUT
NO CAMERA...AND WE DIDNT HAVE ONE SINCE WE LOST OURS AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 31 2009, 03:49 PM~15523562
> *DOING LAUNDRY!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 2 2009, 11:22 AM~15537365
> *WE DONT NEED PICTURES WE WHERE THERE... :biggrin:
> HAHAHAHAHA! JUST KIDDING....
> I TOLD ROBERT TO TAKE A PICTURE OF ALL THE WINNERS TOGETHER BUT
> NO CAMERA...AND WE DIDNT HAVE  ONE SINCE WE LOST OURS AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW..
> *


HEY HEY HEY....ILL BE OUT SOOON... DONT WORRY.... :biggrin: 

AND ALL CHRISMAS IS COMING ASK SANTA FOR A CAMERA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 31 2009, 02:49 PM~15523562
> *DOING LAUNDRY!!!
> *


GOOD BOY.... :roflmao:


----------



## PurpleLicious

lots of nice bike goodtimes! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 02:23 PM~15539065
> *lots of nice bike goodtimes!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie ....


----------



## eight1eightstyle

OK GOOTIMERS LOCKED AND LOADED, SUITED AND BOOTED SD HERE WE COME GOT OUR ROOMS READY FOR SAT. IF ANYONE NEEDS THE ADDRESS FOR THE HOTEL HERE IT IS.

Motel 6 San Diego - Chula Vista #1037
745 E Street
I-5/San Diego Freeway at E Street
Chula Vista, CA, 91910
Phone: (619) 422-4200 | Fax: (619) 585-8944


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 2 2009, 11:22 AM~15537365
> *WE DONT NEED PICTURES WE WHERE THERE... :biggrin:
> HAHAHAHAHA! JUST KIDDING....
> I TOLD ROBERT TO TAKE A PICTURE OF ALL THE WINNERS TOGETHER BUT
> NO CAMERA...AND WE DIDNT HAVE  ONE SINCE WE LOST OURS AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW..
> *


WE HAVE CAMERAS....WE JUST LEFT EM!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 2 2009, 01:27 PM~15538570
> *GOOD BOY.... :roflmao:
> *


 GOT TO KEEP THE AUNT HAPPY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 2 2009, 06:20 PM~15541499
> *WE HAVE CAMERAS....WE JUST LEFT EM!!!
> *


LOL...THATS A FINED ....LOL...JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 2 2009, 06:27 PM~15541580
> *GOT TO KEEP THE AUNT HAPPY!!!
> *


THATS TRUE.....


----------



## BASH3R

*got this 16" mild pixie just needs bondo work 60 bucks for you guys *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 08:54 PM~15543467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this 16" mild pixie just needs bondo work 60 bucks for you guys
> *


I MIGHT GO FOR IT!!!...HOPE I GET THE MONEY BEFORE U SELL IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15542965
> *LOL...THATS A FINED ....LOL...JK
> *


FOUND PICS...WILL BE POSTED ON THE WORLD WIDE PAGE!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES
YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Nov 2 2009, 11:15 PM~15545322
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES
> YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:59 PM~15545729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL....FUCKN JAY :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 2 2009, 09:58 PM~15544274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE ....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 2 2009, 02:26 PM~15538556
> *HEY HEY HEY....ILL BE OUT SOOON... DONT WORRY.... :biggrin:
> 
> AND ALL CHRISMAS IS COMING ASK SANTA FOR A CAMERA
> *



OK SO CAN I GET A CAMERA FOR CHRISTMAS THEN...
ILL BE WAITTING FOR YOU TO PUT IT UNDER MY TREE ALL WRAPPED UP... :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 3 2009, 12:59 AM~15545729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :scrutinize: :werd: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 03:23 PM~15539065
> *lots of nice bike goodtimes!  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 2 2009, 10:58 PM~15544274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT JOB _*805*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2009, 03:18 PM~15551146
> *GREAT JOB 805 :biggrin:
> *


THANX WENDY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 2 2009, 11:59 PM~15545729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HE LIKES TO PLAY WITH BALLS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

DAMN....TONY ERASED THE 805 TOPIC....I CANT FIND IT NOMORE..... :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15552269
> *DAMN....TONY ERASED THE 805 TOPIC....I CANT FIND IT NOMORE..... :angry:
> *


HUH??? NO WONDER I WAS SEARCHING FOR IT THIS MORNING TO CONGRATULATE YOU GUYS AS WELL...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15544165
> *I MIGHT GO FOR IT!!!...HOPE I GET THE MONEY BEFORE U SELL IT!
> *


lmk player. might drop a price if you come by lik last time  :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 3 2009, 06:02 PM~15552232
> *HE LIKES TO PLAY WITH BALLS!!! :biggrin:
> *



WHAT A BURN :burn: 
LOL!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 2 2009, 09:54 PM~15543467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this 16" mild pixie just needs bondo work 60 bucks for you guys
> *



THATS MY NEXT PROJECT A "16" PIXIE FOR NEXT YEAR
GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.......IT LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2009, 07:54 PM~15554839
> *THATS MY NEXT PROJECT A "16" PIXIE FOR NEXT YEAR
> GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.......IT LOOKS GOOD...
> *


pixies are bad ass  
thnx :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:50 PM~15554781
> *lmk player. might drop a price if you come by lik last time    :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2009, 08:49 PM~15554758
> *HUH??? NO WONDER I WAS SEARCHING FOR IT THIS MORNING TO CONGRATULATE YOU GUYS AS WELL...
> *


ITS OKAY!!!...WE GONNA STAY WITH THE WORLD WIDE!!!...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

3 MORE DAYS TO HIT THE ROAD FOR SAN DIEGO SHOW... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15561179
> *3 MORE DAYS TO HIT THE ROAD FOR SAN DIEGO SHOW... :biggrin:
> *


QVO MRS WENDY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 3 2009, 11:19 PM~15555965
> *ITS OKAY!!!...WE GONNA STAY WITH THE WORLD WIDE!!!...
> *



YEAH..BUT THAT SUCKS THOUGH YOU GUYS HAD ALOT OF GOOD PICS IN THERE AND WELL MEMORIES....OF THE 805....HE DID OPEN IT UP BUT STILL THAT WAS I THINK SKANLESS ATLEAST LET YOU GUYS KNOW SO THAT YOU GUYS COULD HAVE COPY THE PAGES....OR SOMETHING....BUT I KNOW THAT AINT GONNA STOP YOU GUYS....AND YOU GUYS ARE GONNA HIT HARDER 2010....AND HAVE LOTS MORE PICS.... :biggrin: AS TIME PASSES BY WE GROW MORE AND STRONGER AND THERES NO TIME TO LOOK BACK....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15561179
> *3 MORE DAYS TO HIT THE ROAD FOR SAN DIEGO SHOW... :biggrin:
> *


GOODLUCK OUT THERE WENDY.. IM STAYN HERE IN LA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 3 2009, 05:06 PM~15552269
> *DAMN....TONY ERASED THE 805 TOPIC....I CANT FIND IT NOMORE..... :angry:
> *


MAN LET HIM WHO CARE. START A ANOTHER ONE WE DONT NEED SOMEONE TO HAVE TOPIC THAT NOT EVEN GOODTIMER. I RATHER HAVE A TRUE FULLTIMER START A TOPIC.  ... GOODTIMES 4 LIFE FOOOO ... THEY CANT STOP US BECAUSE WE THE MIGHTY GT IS GETTING STRONGER. WE LOOSE SOME AND WE JUST GAIN MORE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 4 2009, 01:19 PM~15561236
> *YEAH..BUT THAT SUCKS THOUGH YOU GUYS HAD ALOT OF GOOD PICS IN THERE AND WELL MEMORIES....OF THE 805....HE DID OPEN IT UP BUT STILL THAT WAS I THINK SKANLESS ATLEAST LET YOU GUYS KNOW SO THAT YOU GUYS COULD HAVE COPY THE PAGES....OR SOMETHING....BUT I KNOW THAT AINT GONNA STOP YOU GUYS....AND YOU GUYS ARE GONNA HIT HARDER 2010....AND HAVE LOTS MORE PICS.... :biggrin: AS TIME PASSES BY WE GROW MORE AND STRONGER AND THERES NO TIME TO LOOK BACK....
> *


ITS ALL GOOD WENDY LET HIM ERASE THE TOPIC. EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT THE 805 IS OUT EVERY WHERE. AND WHAT CLEAN BIKES THEY HAVE. :biggrin: 805 GIVE U FOOS PROPS FOR PUTTING IT DOWN. IN UR CITY AND OTHER CITY


----------



## BIG ANDREW

WAS UP GOODTIMES


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 4 2009, 03:56 PM~15562520
> *WAS UP GOODTIMES
> *


SUP HOMIE HOW U BEEEN .... HOW UR BIKE COMING OUT ....


----------



## Fleetangel

OKAY IMA START THE NEW TOPIC SOON...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15561179
> *3 MORE DAYS TO HIT THE ROAD FOR SAN DIEGO SHOW... :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 4 2009, 05:22 PM~15563325
> *OKAY IMA START THE NEW TOPIC SOON...
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 4 2009, 05:51 PM~15563571
> *
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST GOT TO WORK ... WHAT ABOUT U HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 4 2009, 05:55 PM~15563609
> *JUST GOT TO WORK ... WHAT ABOUT U HOMIE
> *


WORKIN ON A SCALE CAR I BOUGHT LAST SUNDAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## the poor boys




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 4 2009, 05:13 PM~15562667
> *SUP HOMIE HOW U BEEEN .... HOW UR BIKE COMING OUT ....
> *


i havent seen it since it was primored


----------



## BIG ANDREW

any info on the sd show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 4 2009, 06:02 PM~15563683
> *WORKIN ON A SCALE CAR I BOUGHT LAST SUNDAY!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. THOSE SHIT ARE HARD.. I BOUGHT ONE AND I NEVER FINISH IT... TO MANY SMALL PEACES FOR MY FAT FINGERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 4 2009, 07:58 PM~15565144
> *i havent seen it since it was primored
> *


WHAT COLOR ARE U GOING WITH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO THE TOP .... ILL GET U INFO TOMOROW BIG ANDREW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO THE TOP FOR THE 805.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 4 2009, 08:59 PM~15565159
> *any info on the sd show
> *


SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW
111 W.HARBOR DRIVE
SAN DIEGO, CA. 92101

*5 SOUTH*
Driving South on Interstate 5 
Take Front St. exit. 
Continue on Front St. until you reach Harbor Drive, turn left. 
Follow signage to parking entrance.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*OK GOOTIMERS LOCKED AND LOADED, SUITED AND BOOTED SD HERE WE COME GOT OUR ROOMS READY FOR SAT. IF ANYONE NEEDS THE ADDRESS FOR THE HOTEL HERE IT IS.

Motel 6 San Diego - Chula Vista #1037
745 E Street
I-5/San Diego Freeway at E Street
Chula Vista, CA, 91910
Phone: (619) 422-4200 | Fax: (619) 585-8944*
[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2009, 02:18 PM~15561224
> *QVO MRS WENDY
> *



HEY WHATS UP CHUCH IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU YESTURDAY...
IM GLAD YOU GUYS GOT HERE FROM YUTAH SAFE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY THERE! :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 5 2009, 01:54 AM~15567875
> *WHAT COLOR ARE U GOING WITH
> *



I THINK HE SAID IT WAS GONNA BE PINK WITH HEARTS...LOL!!!
NAAAAAH IM JUST JOKING.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHATS UP FELLAZ!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 5 2009, 12:54 AM~15567871
> *LOL.. THOSE SHIT ARE HARD.. I BOUGHT ONE AND I NEVER FINISH IT... TO MANY SMALL PEACES FOR MY FAT FINGERS
> *


haha i know!!!....i just finished the chassis!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 5 2009, 12:17 PM~15571488
> *HEY THERE!  :wave:
> *


wuz crackin wendy!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die

GREAT CLUB AWESOME BIKES KEEP THAT UP HOMEYS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 5 2009, 12:19 PM~15571508
> *I THINK HE SAID IT WAS GONNA BE PINK WITH HEARTS...LOL!!!
> NAAAAAH IM JUST JOKING.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHATS UP FELLAZ!
> *


LOL... THATS VERY CUTE ...LOL...JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 5 2009, 05:31 PM~15574946
> *haha i know!!!....i just finished the chassis!
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR DID U BUILD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 5 2009, 05:54 PM~15575130
> *GREAT CLUB AWESOME BIKES KEEP THAT UP HOMEYS
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 5 2009, 05:56 PM~15575178
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR DID U BUILD
> *


A 64 SS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

how much is it?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 5 2009, 08:23 PM~15576120
> *how much is it?
> *



SHOOT I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH ARE THE ENTRANCE....IM GUESSING IS OVER $25.....NO MORE THAN $30..IM NOT SURE...ILL CHECK IT OUT...ARE YOU GOING??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 5 2009, 06:54 PM~15575130
> *GREAT CLUB AWESOME BIKES KEEP THAT UP HOMEYS
> *



THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD TIMES
T
T
T


----------



## BIG ANDREW

yea im pretty sure i am


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 5 2009, 06:04 PM~15575255
> *A 64 SS
> *


clean post pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

we want more pictures..... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 5 2009, 10:07 PM~15578144
> *we want more pictures..... :biggrin:
> *


I GOTTA LOOK FOR EM CUZ I HAD TO RESET MY LAPTOP...IT HAD VIRUS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 5 2009, 10:06 PM~15578136
> *clean post pics
> *


I WILL ONCE I PAINT IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15577427
> *yea im pretty sure i am
> *


GOOD!!!....HEY SO WHERES ALL THE 818 AT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 5 2009, 11:23 PM~15578902
> *I GOTTA LOOK FOR EM CUZ I HAD TO RESET MY LAPTOP...IT HAD VIRUS!
> *


porno...lol...just messn with u ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 12:25 AM~15578916
> *GOOD!!!....HEY SO WHERES ALL THE 818 AT?
> *


we around uffin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 5 2009, 12:17 PM~15571488
> *HEY THERE!  :wave:
> *


hey wendy whats up how u been??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 12:10 AM~15579342
> *porno...lol...just messn with u ....
> *


HAHA I CANT TELL U HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 6 2009, 03:49 PM~15585186
> *we around  uffin:
> *


POST PROGRESS OF UR RIDES!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

ARKANSAS BOYS.....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

havent got anyy


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 06:07 PM~15586270
> *HAHA I CANT TELL U HERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


waz up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 06:09 PM~15586292
> *POST PROGRESS OF UR RIDES!!!!
> *


HOW UR BIKE GOING HOMIE... ILL POST OF PICS WHEN TURTLE FINISH THE FRAME


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 07:14 PM~15586984
> *HOW UR BIKE GOING HOMIE... ILL POST OF PICS WHEN TURTLE FINISH THE FRAME
> *


I GAVE IT TO MY UNCLE...HE WANTS TO HELP ME BUILD THE RADICAL ONE...BUT WHILE IM WORKIN ON THAT ONE IMA GET A SEMI OUT FOR SHOWS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 6 2009, 07:09 PM~15586926
> *waz up
> *


HEY DAWG FEEL FREE TO POST ON THE TOPIC...THIS IS WHERE WE REP IN THE WEB!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 07:17 PM~15587009
> *I GAVE IT TO MY UNCLE...HE WANTS TO HELP ME BUILD THE RADICAL ONE...BUT WHILE IM WORKIN ON THAT ONE IMA GET A SEMI OUT FOR SHOWS
> *


CLEAN CLEAN POST UP PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 6 2009, 07:09 PM~15586926
> *waz up
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WELCOME TO LAYITLOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 07:27 PM~15587101
> *CLEAN CLEAN POST UP PICS
> *


I MIGHT GET THE OTHER THE SEMI LIKE IN 2 WEEKS!!!CUZ I NEED A RIDE SO BAD!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 07:24 PM~15587080
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 07:37 PM~15587181
> *I MIGHT GET THE OTHER THE SEMI LIKE IN 2 WEEKS!!!CUZ I NEED A RIDE SO BAD!!!
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT.. IM GOING TO TRY TO GET SOME BIKE FROM THE 818 ITS CLEAN.. I JUST WANT JUST TO SHOW IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 07:48 PM~15587272
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT.. IM GOING TO TRY TO GET SOME BIKE FROM THE 818 ITS CLEAN.. I JUST WANT JUST TO SHOW IT
> *


GO FOR IT...JUST TO SHOW WHILE U GET THE BIG ONE READY...THATS WUT IM GONNA DO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 07:49 PM~15587293
> *GO FOR IT...JUST TO SHOW WHILE U GET THE BIG ONE READY...THATS WUT IM GONNA DO!
> *


I KNOW ILL GET IT IF ITS A GOOD DEAL CAUSE ILL CHANGE IT UP LIL... SO IT DONT LOOK LIKE THE WAY I GOT IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 08:12 PM~15587499
> *I KNOW ILL GET IT IF ITS A GOOD DEAL CAUSE ILL CHANGE IT UP LIL... SO IT DONT LOOK LIKE THE WAY I GOT IT.
> *


PROBABLY A NEW PAINT JOB!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 08:34 PM~15587712
> *PROBABLY A NEW PAINT JOB!
> *


UM NA U DONT NEED A NEW PAINT JOB... I ALREADY GOT SOMETING FOR IT AND SHIT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 08:35 PM~15587721
> *UM NA U DONT NEED A NEW PAINT JOB... I ALREADY GOT SOMETING FOR IT AND SHIT
> *


OH OKAY!!!...THE ONE I MIGHT GET JUST NEEDS A NEW PAINT JOB!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 6 2009, 07:30 PM~15587135
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WELCOME TO LAYITLOW
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 7 2009, 01:11 AM~15589708
> *TTT
> *


HEY DAWG WUT U DOING AT THIS TIME?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 7 2009, 01:23 AM~15589740
> *HEY DAWG WUT U DOING AT THIS TIME?
> *


hey what freeways u guys taking to traffic


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yall got hella threads. LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2009, 10:28 AM~15591140
> *Yall got hella threads. LOL
> *


WE ONLY GOT THREE...THE OTHER EIGHT OFIVE THREAD GOT ERASED!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 08:37 PM~15587736
> *OH OKAY!!!...THE ONE I MIGHT GET JUST NEEDS A NEW PAINT JOB!
> *


THATS COOO ... U SHOULD TOLD ME I WOULD OF BOUGHT UR GIRLS FRAME I WANT ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY THATS HITTIN A SHOW TOMOROW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 02:08 PM~15592513
> *GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY THATS HITTIN A SHOW TOMOROW
> *


THANX PAUL JR....ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE LOTS OF PICS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 02:07 PM~15592508
> *THATS COOO ... U SHOULD TOLD ME I WOULD OF BOUGHT UR GIRLS FRAME I WANT ONE
> *


I BOUGHT ONE TO DO BODY...BUT I HAVENT START IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 7 2009, 02:54 PM~15592760
> *I BOUGHT ONE TO DO BODY...BUT I HAVENT START IT!
> *


i almost got one 25 buck but when i went back to get it the guy sold it ... :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 7 2009, 02:53 PM~15592755
> *THANX PAUL JR....ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE LOTS OF PICS!
> *


u got new camera


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15593309
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15593631
> *TTT
> *


HEY R U GOING TOMORROW?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15593303
> *u got new camera
> *


MY CUZINS~!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 7 2009, 06:25 PM~15593848
> *MY CUZINS~!
> *


clean post pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15593631
> *TTT
> *


sup homie how u beeen


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15594479
> *clean post pics
> *


HEY HOMIE....I PAINTED MY LITTLE CAR ALREADY...ILL POST PICS LATER!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 7 2009, 08:05 PM~15594495
> *HEY HOMIE....I PAINTED MY LITTLE CAR ALREADY...ILL POST PICS LATER!
> *


ITS CRAZY HOW PEOPLE COULD DO ALL THAT SHIT TO IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15594857
> *ITS CRAZY HOW PEOPLE COULD DO ALL THAT SHIT TO IT
> *


LOL...N IT HAS GLITTER ON IT...I WENT BLACK N WHITE INT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 08:04 PM~15594485
> *sup homie how u beeen
> *


cant slip


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 8 2009, 02:18 AM~15596326
> *cant slip
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 7 2009, 11:30 PM~15595746
> *LOL...N IT HAS GLITTER ON IT...I WENT BLACK N WHITE INT
> *


LOL..COOO COO


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 8 2009, 11:34 AM~15598130
> *:dunno:
> *


 ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 8 2009, 10:53 PM~15603847
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HOW WAS THE SHOW DID U GO TO TRAFFIC


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15593297
> *i almost got one 25 buck but when i went back to get it the guy sold it ...  :angry:
> *



I THINK MY NEIGHBOR STILL HAVES ONE FOR SALE....
DONT KNOW HOW MUCH HE WANTS FOR IT THOUGH
IF YOU LIKE ILL HIT HIM UP.....HOW MUCH DO THEY USUALLY
GO FOR?...SO IF HE GIVES ME A HIGHER OR SAME PRICE ILL 
TELL HIM TO LOWER IT DOWN....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 09:28 AM~15606413
> *I THINK MY NEIGHBOR STILL HAVES ONE FOR SALE....
> DONT KNOW HOW MUCH HE WANTS FOR IT THOUGH
> IF YOU LIKE ILL HIT HIM UP.....HOW MUCH DO THEY USUALLY
> GO FOR?...SO IF HE GIVES ME A HIGHER OR SAME PRICE ILL
> TELL HIM TO LOWER IT DOWN....
> *


tell him 30.oo but can u get pics of it if he saids yea first ... thank u


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 02:46 PM~15609289
> *tell him 30.oo but can u get pics of it if he saids yea first ... thank u
> *



ALRIGHT KOOL....ILL HIT YOU UP LATER WHEN HE COMES BACK 
FROM WORK...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP FELLAZ ANY PICS OF THIS WEEKEND....
HEARD YOU GUYS DID GOOD...CONGRATS ON THE WIN... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 07:36 PM~15586576
> *ARKANSAS BOYS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW NICE BIKES! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT
IT WAS A VERY BUSY WEEKEND
FOR ALL OF US GOOD TIMERS...WAY TO REP.. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 5 2009, 09:59 PM~15577427
> *yea im pretty sure i am
> *



HEY ANDREW :cheesy: IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AT THE
SAN DIEGO SHOW...IM GLAD YOU WHERE ABLE TO MAKE IT
HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED IT...TOO BAD I DIDNT SEE YOU AGAIN...
MY GIRLS HAD ME BUSY BUSY BUSY :banghead: ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 4 2009, 03:33 PM~15561834
> *GOODLUCK OUT THERE WENDY.. IM STAYN HERE IN LA
> *



ANY PICS OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW..  
QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 1ST PLACE AND BEST OF BIKE.....IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490855


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 04:21 PM~15610296
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490855
> *


she takes good pictures


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 03:54 PM~15609995
> *HEY ANDREW  :cheesy:  IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AT THE
> SAN DIEGO SHOW...IM GLAD YOU WHERE ABLE TO MAKE IT
> HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED IT...TOO BAD I DIDNT SEE YOU AGAIN...
> MY GIRLS HAD ME BUSY BUSY BUSY  :banghead: ...
> *


was up .. i was niceing you guys too..


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP GOODTIMERS...DROPPING SOME LOVE N RESPECT!
A LIL SOMETHING OF THIS SUNDAY VETERANS SOLUTE CAR SHOW!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP PPL...WE HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY REPPIN WITH I.E N O.C CHAPTER AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW...ILL POST PICS IN A LIL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 02:57 PM~15610034
> *ANY PICS OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW..
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 1ST PLACE AND BEST OF BIKE.....IN SAN DIEGO
> *


IN A LIL WENDY...PRINCESS UNIQUE TOOK FIRST N LA PRECIOSA 2ND!!!...A LOT OF PPL GOT OUR ATTENTION!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 03:10 PM~15610178
> *:biggrin:
> *


im working on the candy orange bike already wendy.. hopefully i get it soon tryn to work my magic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 03:55 PM~15610699
> *WAT UP GOODTIMERS...DROPPING SOME LOVE N RESPECT!
> A LIL SOMETHING OF THIS SUNDAY VETERANS SOLUTE CAR SHOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean rides homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 04:42 PM~15611311
> *WUZ UP PPL...WE HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY REPPIN WITH I.E N O.C CHAPTER AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW...ILL POST PICS IN A LIL
> *


im waitn for the pics this is how i look staring at the computer :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 04:53 PM~15611472
> *im waitn for the pics this is how i look staring at the computer  :wow:
> *


HAHAHA...I ONLY GOT 35 PICS N MOST OF EM ARE THE GIRLS WE GOT AT THE SHOW!!!...THE GUYS FROM I.E. R DOWN WITH THE MODELS...WE GOT LIKE 20 OF EM!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 04:47 PM~15611392
> *im working on the candy orange bike already wendy.. hopefully i get it soon tryn to work my magic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 02:57 PM~15610034
> *ANY PICS OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW..
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 1ST PLACE AND BEST OF BIKE.....IN SAN DIEGO
> *


congarts on ur win wendy...did drama queen go to the show in san diego..


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 04:50 PM~15611445
> *clean rides homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE! NOT AS CLEANS AS YALL GOODTIMES BUT WE TRYING!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15611986
> *THANKS HOMIE! NOT AS CLEANS AS YALL GOODTIMES BUT WE TRYING!
> *


WUZ UP CASPER!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 05:35 PM~15612006
> *WUZ UP CASPER!
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST TAKING CARE OF MY LIL ONES! N U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 05:34 PM~15611986
> *THANKS HOMIE! NOT AS CLEANS AS YALL GOODTIMES BUT WE TRYING!
> *


TAKES TIME BRO I'D TRY BUILDING COUPLE CARS NEVER MADE IT TO MUCH MONEY. SO I JUST STICK TO BIKES FOR NOW LOL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 05:50 PM~15612168
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST TAKING CARE OF MY LIL ONES! N U?
> *


POSTIN UP THE PICS FROM YESTERDAY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 9 2009, 05:24 PM~15611868
> *congarts on ur win wendy...did drama queen go to the show in san diego..
> *


HEY U HOW HAVE U BEEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AWWW MAN I ALMOST GOT IN TROUBLE WITH THE PICS MY BOSS ALMOST SEEN THEM SHE WAS LIKE WHAT IS THAT ....LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 05:57 PM~15612265
> *AWWW MAN I ALMOST GOT IN TROUBLE WITH THE PICS MY BOSS ALMOST SEEN THEM SHE WAS LIKE WHAT IS THAT ....LOL... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAA...U SHOULD OF GONE...MODELS WERE EVERYWHERE!~


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 05:55 PM~15612225
> *TAKES TIME BRO I'D TRY BUILDING COUPLE CARS NEVER MADE IT TO MUCH MONEY. SO I JUST STICK TO BIKES FOR NOW LOL...
> *


YEAH THATS WAT IM SEEING CARS LOTS OF MONEY BIKES TOO BUT HEY ITS DA WAY OF DA LOW-LIFE...


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 05:55 PM~15612234
> *POSTIN UP THE PICS FROM YESTERDAY...
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15612464
> *YEAH THATS WAT IM SEEING CARS LOTS OF MONEY BIKES TOO BUT HEY ITS DA WAY OF DA LOW-LIFE...
> *


TRUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 06:16 PM~15612482
> *
> TRUE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 06:17 PM~15612491
> *:biggrin:
> *


ANY SHOWS COMIN UP OVERTHERE?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 06:20 PM~15612535
> *ANY SHOWS COMIN UP OVERTHERE?
> *


NOPE IMA TRY TO DO SOME BIKES 4 NEXT YEAR!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 06:49 PM~15612903
> *NOPE IMA TRY TO DO SOME BIKES 4 NEXT YEAR!
> *


GOOD...WE GONNA START DOING THE SAME TOO SOON!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 9 2009, 04:49 PM~15610629
> *she takes good pictures
> *



SHE DOES FINALLY GOT TO MEET HER AND SHES A VERY KOOL GIRL...
AND MAN SHE TAKES SOME BAD ASS PICS....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 07:20 PM~15613325
> *SHE DOES FINALLY GOT TO MEET HER AND SHES A VERY KOOL GIRL...
> AND MAN SHE TAKES SOME BAD ASS PICS....
> *


POST PICS FROM THE SAN DIEGO SHOW!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 08:20 PM~15613325
> *SHE DOES FINALLY GOT TO MEET HER AND SHES A VERY KOOL GIRL...
> AND MAN SHE TAKES SOME BAD ASS PICS....
> *


yea i saw her in action..


----------



## BIG ANDREW

my fenders


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 9 2009, 08:08 PM~15613843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders
> *


NICE WHO DID EM?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15612464
> *YEAH THATS WAT IM SEEING CARS LOTS OF MONEY BIKES TOO BUT HEY ITS DA WAY OF DA LOW-LIFE...
> *


BUT AT THE END IT WAS ALL WORTH IT BRO FROM TAKIING LONG TIME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 9 2009, 08:08 PM~15613843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 06:05 PM~15612366
> *HAHAA...U SHOULD OF GONE...MODELS WERE EVERYWHERE!~
> *


YEA I SHOULD OF BUT I NEED TO SAVE THE MONEY FOR THE BIKE I NEED TO GET OUT OF SOON...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 08:21 PM~15614011
> *YEA I SHOULD OF BUT I NEED TO SAVE THE MONEY FOR THE BIKE I NEED TO GET OUT OF SOON...
> *


WOOHOOO...ME TOO...SO ONE LAST SHOW THIS SUNDAY N START TO SAVE THE BILL FOR MY BIKE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15614038
> *WOOHOOO...ME TOO...SO ONE LAST SHOW THIS SUNDAY N START TO SAVE THE BILL FOR MY BIKE!
> *


MAN I STILLL NEED TO GO PAY OFF JOEL FOR MY RIMS I BEEN LAGGN IT PAYING BILLS BUT THE NEXT PAY CHECK FOR SURE IM GETTN THATS THE ONLY THING THAT COST ALOT. THE OTHER PARTS IM GETTN QUICK. AND I JUST NEED TO PICK UP MY CYCLINDERS FOR THE HYDRO IM COMPLETED READY FOR ENGRAVING. MAYBE ANOTHER 5 BILLS IM COOL ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 02:46 PM~15609289
> *tell him 30.oo but can u get pics of it if he saids yea first ... thank u
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 06:56 PM~15612245
> *HEY U HOW HAVE U BEEEN
> *



THANKS SAME TO YOU... :biggrin: 
NO DRAMA QUEEN DIDNT GO HER MOM GOT SICK AND GOT A
SURGERY AT THE LAST MINUTE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 05:47 PM~15611392
> *im working on the candy orange bike already wendy.. hopefully i get it soon tryn to work my magic
> *



THAT SOUNDS LIKE GOOD NEWS...
:thumbsup: HOPEFULLY TO SEE YOU OUT THERE NEXT YEAR....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 9 2009, 04:51 PM~15610655
> *was up .. i was niceing you guys too..
> *



SO DID YOU GUYS STAY THERE FOR A LONG TIME? I DIDNT SEE
YOU ANYMORE I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU SO THAT WE COULD TAKE
A CLUB PICTURE....ALSO CAUSE I WAS VERY EXCITED THAT YOU 
WHERE ABLE TO MAKE IT AND MAKE A POINT ACROSS TO MY MEMBERS
THAT THEY DONT HAVE TO GO WITH BIKE ALL THE TIME ATLEAST JUST TO
GO REP.....THANKS FOR MAKING IT OUT THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 08:26 PM~15614071
> *MAN I STILLL NEED TO GO PAY OFF JOEL FOR MY RIMS I BEEN LAGGN IT PAYING BILLS BUT THE NEXT PAY CHECK FOR SURE IM GETTN THATS THE ONLY THING THAT COST ALOT. THE OTHER PARTS IM GETTN QUICK. AND I JUST NEED TO PICK UP MY CYCLINDERS FOR THE HYDRO IM COMPLETED READY FOR ENGRAVING. MAYBE ANOTHER 5 BILLS IM COOL ...
> *


KOOL KOOL!!!...SO U STILL GETTIN THE OTHER ONE OUT WHILE U FINISH THE CHINGONA????


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 05:56 PM~15612245
> *HEY U HOW HAVE U BEEEN
> *


ive been pretty good how about u


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 PM~15614612
> *KOOL KOOL!!!...SO U STILL GETTIN THE OTHER ONE OUT WHILE U FINISH THE CHINGONA????
> *


 :biggrin: 
TTT :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 09:48 PM~15614429
> *SO DID YOU GUYS STAY THERE FOR A LONG TIME? I DIDNT SEE
> YOU ANYMORE I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU SO THAT WE COULD TAKE
> A CLUB PICTURE....ALSO CAUSE I WAS VERY EXCITED THAT YOU
> WHERE ABLE TO MAKE IT AND MAKE A POINT ACROSS TO MY MEMBERS
> THAT THEY DONT HAVE TO GO WITH BIKE ALL THE TIME ATLEAST JUST TO
> GO REP.....THANKS FOR MAKING IT OUT THERE... :biggrin:
> *


you should of calld me i we were wayy in the other side by the wall wit all the bikes...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15615801
> *:biggrin:
> TTT :worship:  :worship:
> *


WUZ UP CARNAL...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 10:40 PM~15616023
> *WUZ UP CARNAL...
> *


nomas aqui :no:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15613959
> *NICE WHO DID EM?
> *


my dad friend did em


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

wendy this is for you


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up goodtimes?


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 PM~15614612
> *KOOL KOOL!!!...SO U STILL GETTIN THE OTHER ONE OUT WHILE U FINISH THE CHINGONA????
> *


thinkin about the other one. im tryn to get for low price. because i know if he doesnt sell it probably just going to sit there collect dust


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 9 2009, 08:19 PM~15613983
> *BUT AT THE END IT WAS ALL WORTH IT BRO FROM TAKIING LONG TIME
> *


thats rite!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 9 2009, 09:08 PM~15613843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders
> *



:0 
MAN GETTING CLOSER....
TO BE READY NEXT YEAR.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 09:06 AM~15618540
> *what's up goodtimes?
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 AM~15617662
> *wendy this is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW! :cheesy: 
THE PICTURES JUST GET BETTER AND BETTER
OUR CLUB MEMBERS ARE VERY AMAZED WITH YOUR WORK...THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 9 2009, 11:22 PM~15615833
> *you should of calld me i we were wayy in  the other side by the wall wit all the bikes...
> *



I K NOW, I KNOW, I SHOULD HAVE BUT SOMETIMES I FEEL EMBARRASED IF YOUR DAD WAS TO ANSWER THE PHONE THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME I DEBATE ON
CALLING YOU BACK.... :uh: ....DO YOU THINK YOU CAN COME THIS FRIDAY 4
THE MEETING...AND IF YOU DO SEE IF YOUR FRIEND ANTHONY WANTS TO COME
TOO....LET ME KNOW


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 04:28 PM~15623366
> *I K NOW, I KNOW, I SHOULD HAVE BUT SOMETIMES I FEEL EMBARRASED IF YOUR DAD WAS TO ANSWER THE PHONE THATS WHY MOST OF THE TIME I DEBATE ON
> CALLING YOU BACK.... :uh: ....DO YOU THINK YOU CAN COME THIS FRIDAY 4
> THE MEETING...AND IF YOU DO SEE IF YOUR FRIEND ANTHONY WANTS TO COME
> TOO....LET ME KNOW
> *


ohh ok yea i ll see was up have u talkd to andrew


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 10 2009, 04:52 PM~15623667
> *ohh ok yea i ll see was up have u talkd to andrew
> *



NO NOT AT ALL.....
IM TIRED OF TO MANY EXCUSES...SO I DECIDED TO LET HIM
GO....VERY GOOD GUY I WISH HE COULD HAVE PUT MORE EFFORT..
AND VERY NICE BIKE TOO...BUT LIKE I SAID I CANT BABY SIT ANYONE
AND MOST DEFENETLY AINT GONNA FORCE NO ONE TO BE PART OF US....
I NEED LOYALTY AND FULLTIMERS....NO PART TIMERS UNLESS IS EXCUSEABLE..


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15624059
> *NO NOT AT ALL.....
> IM TIRED OF TO MANY EXCUSES...SO I DECIDED TO LET HIM
> GO....VERY GOOD GUY I WISH HE COULD HAVE PUT MORE EFFORT..
> AND VERY NICE BIKE TOO...BUT LIKE I SAID I CANT BABY SIT ANYONE
> AND MOST DEFENETLY AINT GONNA FORCE NO ONE TO BE PART OF US....
> I NEED LOYALTY AND FULLTIMERS....NO PART TIMERS UNLESS IS EXCUSEABLE..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15623261
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



DO YOU HAVE ANY BIKES IN YOUR CHAPTER?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Nov 10 2009, 10:22 AM~15619225
> *PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS JUST A HEADS UP ON A "MANDITORY" MEETING FOR THE LEADERSHIP ON 5 DECEMBER 2009 @1200 TILL ?, THE LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED. IVE GIVEN A MONTH NOTICE SO I HOPE THATS ENOUGH TIME TO PLAN ACCORDIGNLY.  PLEASE MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THIS DATE, WE NEED THE PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS "ONLY" PLEASE NO SUBSTITUTES IF POSSIBLE...PLEASE GATHER INFO FROM YOUR CHAPTERS IF THEY HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS OR IDEAS TO BETTER OUR TEAM FOR THE FUTURE. KEEP SMASHEN GOODTIMERS FROM STATE TO STATE AND WE WILL BE READY FOR 2010 WERE RELOADING TO BUILD A RESPECTED TEAM, A COMMITED TEAM, AND A LOYAL TEAM....GOODTIMES 2010 "WE SMASHEN"....
> 
> FOUNDER
> CEO
> REGIONALS  (ALL IF POSSIBLE)
> 
> EAST LOS
> LA BOMB CHAPTER
> ORANGE COUNTY
> 818 RIDERS
> 818 (BIKES)
> SGV
> 805
> 805 (BIKES)
> INLAND EMPIRE
> SAN JOSE      (IF POSSIBLE)
> 530 RIDERS  (IF POSSIBLE)
> SIN CITY      (IF POSSIBLE)
> TUCSON        (IF POSSIBLE)
> YUMA            (IF POSSIBLE)
> AZ                (IF POSSIBLE)
> ANY CHAPTER PRESIDENTS OR VICE PRESIDENTS THAT THINK THEY CAN ATTEND ON 5 DECEMBER, FROM ANOTHER STATE OR CITY PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP BECUASE  YOU ARE ALL MORE THEN WELCOME TO ATTEND.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 08:06 AM~15618540
> *what's up goodtimes?
> *


WUZ UP BIG DAWG!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15624059
> *NO NOT AT ALL.....
> IM TIRED OF TO MANY EXCUSES...SO I DECIDED TO LET HIM
> GO....VERY GOOD GUY I WISH HE COULD HAVE PUT MORE EFFORT..
> AND VERY NICE BIKE TOO...BUT LIKE I SAID I CANT BABY SIT ANYONE
> AND MOST DEFENETLY AINT GONNA FORCE NO ONE TO BE PART OF US....
> I NEED LOYALTY AND FULLTIMERS....NO PART TIMERS UNLESS IS EXCUSEABLE..
> *


WELL SAID!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 9 2009, 11:27 PM~15616522
> *nomas aqui :no:
> *


U GETTIN LAYITLOW!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 05:20 PM~15624059
> *NO NOT AT ALL.....
> IM TIRED OF TO MANY EXCUSES...SO I DECIDED TO LET HIM
> GO....VERY GOOD GUY I WISH HE COULD HAVE PUT MORE EFFORT..
> AND VERY NICE BIKE TOO...BUT LIKE I SAID I CANT BABY SIT ANYONE
> AND MOST DEFENETLY AINT GONNA FORCE NO ONE TO BE PART OF US....
> I NEED LOYALTY AND FULLTIMERS....NO PART TIMERS UNLESS IS EXCUSEABLE..
> *


yea its true


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15614332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH HE SAID HE WANTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 9 2009, 08:46 PM~15614395
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE GOOD NEWS...
> :thumbsup:  HOPEFULLY TO SEE YOU OUT THERE NEXT YEAR....
> *


UM IM NOT SURE ANY MORE BUT WHO EVER WANTS THAT BIKE HE WANTS 5 BILLS. I LIKE THAT GIRLS FRAME THATS WHY LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 9 2009, 10:22 PM~15615833
> *you should of calld me i we were wayy in  the other side by the wall wit all the bikes...
> *


LOL U WERE AT THE BEER GARDEN LIER...LOL... :biggrin: ..JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2009, 04:00 AM~15617662
> *wendy this is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS NICE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15624059
> *NO NOT AT ALL.....
> IM TIRED OF TO MANY EXCUSES...SO I DECIDED TO LET HIM
> GO....VERY GOOD GUY I WISH HE COULD HAVE PUT MORE EFFORT..
> AND VERY NICE BIKE TOO...BUT LIKE I SAID I CANT BABY SIT ANYONE
> AND MOST DEFENETLY AINT GONNA FORCE NO ONE TO BE PART OF US....
> I NEED LOYALTY AND FULLTIMERS....NO PART TIMERS UNLESS IS EXCUSEABLE..
> *


*HE SAID HE WANTS 5OO.00 FOR HIS BIKE SO WHO EVER WANTS IT HIT HIM UP IOR ME ITS NICE CANDY ORANGE BIKE. I WANT TO GET IT BUT I RATHER PUT THAT IN THE **BIKE *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 08:06 AM~15618540
> *what's up goodtimes?
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 10 2009, 03:20 PM~15623261
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOW HAVE U BEEN...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15624583
> *WUZ UP BIG DAWG!
> *



DID YOU READ UP THERE THAT THERES A MEETING FOR ALL PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS ON DECEMBER 5...THATS INCLUDING THAT BIKE PRESIDENTS AND VICE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 10 2009, 06:59 PM~15625385
> *HOW MUCH HE SAID HE WANTS
> *



THIS ONE IS $65 EVERYTHING ORIGINAL PARTS NO PARTING OUT...
$60 FOR YOU IF YOUR INTERESTED..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 10 2009, 07:06 PM~15625477
> *HE SAID HE WANTS 5OO.00 FOR HIS BIKE SO WHO EVER WANTS IT HIT HIM UP IOR ME ITS NICE CANDY ORANGE BIKE. I WANT TO GET IT BUT I RATHER PUT THAT IN THE BIKE
> *



WHEN DID YOU TALK TO HIM???
$500 AINT BAD ITS FAIR BUT IM PRETTY SURE HE'LL
GO DOWN ON HIS PRICE IF SOME ONE COMES WITH A 
GOOD OFFER....ID SAY MAYBE $400


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 05:03 PM~15624653
> *U GETTIN LAYITLOW!!!
> *


TTT :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 10 2009, 07:02 PM~15625435
> *LOL U WERE AT THE BEER GARDEN LIER...LOL... :biggrin: ..JK
> *


ahahah all the goodtimers where there :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 08:15 PM~15627236
> *WHEN DID YOU TALK TO HIM???
> $500 AINT BAD ITS FAIR BUT IM PRETTY SURE HE'LL
> GO DOWN ON HIS PRICE IF SOME ONE COMES WITH A
> GOOD OFFER....ID SAY MAYBE $400
> *


I TRY BRINGING HIM DOWN TO 4 BILLS BUT HE WOULDNT. IF HE WOULD SAID 4 I WOULD OF GOT IT ... BUT NA IM COOL JUST RATHER PUT THE MONEY IN TO THE BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 10 2009, 09:26 PM~15628080
> *ahahah all the goodtimers where there :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. I BET U COULD NAME EVERYBODY FROM GOODTIMES THAT WAS THERE TO ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 08:12 PM~15627193
> *THIS ONE IS $65 EVERYTHING ORIGINAL PARTS NO PARTING OUT...
> $60 FOR YOU IF YOUR INTERESTED..
> *


IF THEY HAVE IT AFTER I PAY FOR MY PARTS ILL GET IT ... I GOT TO PAY OFF JOEL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 10 2009, 09:22 PM~15628047
> *TTT :worship:  :worship:
> *


LOL... UR ALWAYS PUTTING TTT... HAVE U BEEN TO THE OTHER TOPICS ON CAR CLUBS CHECK OUT ALL THE RIDES...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 08:10 PM~15627167
> *DID YOU READ UP THERE THAT THERES A MEETING FOR ALL PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS ON DECEMBER 5...THATS INCLUDING THAT BIKE PRESIDENTS AND VICE....
> *


WE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 10 2009, 08:12 PM~15627193
> *THIS ONE IS $65 EVERYTHING ORIGINAL PARTS NO PARTING OUT...
> $60 FOR YOU IF YOUR INTERESTED..
> *


NICE DEAL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 10 2009, 09:22 PM~15628047
> *TTT :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WRITE BACK CARNAL....HEY WE GOT A MEETING TO ATTEND ON THE 5TH SO GET READY!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 11:00 PM~15629264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WRITE BACK CARNAL....HEY WE GOT A MEETING TO ATTEND ON THE 5TH SO GET READY!
> *


WELL THAT MEETING IS DEC O AND IM MAKING ATURN TABLE DOR THE GREEN BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 10:57 PM~15629234
> *WE WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


BETTER... :biggrin: ..JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 10:58 PM~15629242
> *NICE DEAL!
> *


FOR REAL I WANT A GIRLS FRAME SO BADLY.. I LIKE THAT RED RADICAL FRAME THAT THERE SELLING LAYITLOW LOW TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:48 AM~15632485
> *FOR REAL I WANT A GIRLS FRAME SO BADLY.. I LIKE THAT RED RADICAL FRAME THAT THERE SELLING LAYITLOW LOW TO
> *


HELLS YEAH 60 BUCKZ FOR AN ALL ORIGINAL...LET ME LOOK FOR THE RADICAL ONE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:47 AM~15632470
> *BETTER... :biggrin: ..JK
> *


FO SHO!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 10 2009, 11:34 PM~15629610
> *WELL THAT MEETING IS DEC O AND IM MAKING ATURN TABLE DOR THE GREEN BIKE
> *


YES ON DEC....DAMN THAT SHIT MUST BE STRONG!!!!!..... :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:11 AM~15632706
> *HELLS YEAH 60 BUCKZ FOR AN ALL ORIGINAL...LET ME LOOK FOR THE RADICAL ONE
> *


I THINK ITS ON THE 2ND OR 3RD PAGE ITS SAID CUSTOM SCHWINN I THINK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:19 AM~15632775
> *YES ON DEC....DAMN THAT SHIT MUST BE STRONG!!!!!..... :0
> *


THAT BIKE HAS LOT WEIGHT... MAKE IT IN TO A HOPPER... SOME GUY FROM OLDIES SELLS HYDROLICS FOR THE BIKES AND U COULD BY THE CYCLINDERS AT PRO HOPPER..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:23 AM~15632841
> *THAT BIKE HAS LOT WEIGHT... MAKE IT IN TO A HOPPER... SOME GUY FROM OLDIES SELLS HYDROLICS FOR THE BIKES AND U COULD BY THE CYCLINDERS AT PRO HOPPER..
> *


HE TOLD ME TO LOOK FOR THE FRONT CYLINDER THAT GOES IN THE CROWN...THERE WAS SOME FOOL ON LAYITLOW SELLIN LOTS OF EM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:22 AM~15632817
> *I THINK ITS ON THE 2ND OR 3RD PAGE ITS SAID CUSTOM SCHWINN I THINK
> *


HE WANTS 650 FOR IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:41 AM~15633026
> *HE WANTS 650 FOR IT!!!
> *


IM THINKGING ABOUT IT.. IF I WANT THAT FOR THE GT EDITION..OR MY FRAME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:35 AM~15632969
> *HE TOLD ME TO LOOK FOR THE FRONT CYLINDER THAT GOES IN THE CROWN...THERE WAS SOME FOOL ON LAYITLOW SELLIN LOTS OF EM
> *


U COULD CUSTOM THE CYCLINDER UR SELF U COULD BUY IT STILL AND CUT IT AND SHOTEN THEM .. LET ME KNOW MY HOMIE COULD DO IT.. FROM GARCIA CUSTOM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:43 AM~15633045
> *IM THINKGING ABOUT IT.. IF I WANT THAT FOR THE GT EDITION..OR MY FRAME
> *


THINK ABOUT IT N ILL HELP U WITH A FEW MODIFICATIONS ON THE FRAME!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:35 AM~15632969
> *HE TOLD ME TO LOOK FOR THE FRONT CYLINDER THAT GOES IN THE CROWN...THERE WAS SOME FOOL ON LAYITLOW SELLIN LOTS OF EM
> *


AND I KNOW WAT U WERE TALKIG ABOUT THOSE MAKIE UR BIKE LOOK LIKE IT HAS DILDOE IN THE FRONT LOL... AND THOSE ARE AIR CYCLINDER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:46 AM~15633079
> *THINK ABOUT IT N ILL HELP U WITH A FEW MODIFICATIONS ON THE FRAME!!!!
> *


IM JUST GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THAT JUST REPAINT IT ...THE PAINT WILL MAKE IT LOOK DIFFERENT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:46 AM~15633089
> *AND I KNOW WAT U WERE TALKIG ABOUT THOSE MAKIE UR BIKE LOOK LIKE IT HAS DILDOE IN THE FRONT LOL... AND THOSE ARE AIR CYCLINDER
> *


YEAH...BUT IF UR FRIEND CAN DO EM LET DAVID KNOW...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:48 AM~15633105
> *IM JUST GOING TO LEAVE IT LIKE THAT JUST REPAINT IT ...THE PAINT WILL MAKE IT LOOK DIFFERENT
> *


RIGHT THEN GO FOR IT BRO....N SELL THE OTHER ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:52 AM~15633140
> *RIGHT THEN GO FOR IT BRO....N SELL THE OTHER ONE
> *


YEA LETS SEE IF HE STILL HAS IT AFTER I PAY FOR MY STUFF FROM JOEL.. AND THEN ILL SEE WHATS UP IF HE STILL HAS IT ILL GET IT FOR SURE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 10:51 AM~15633129
> *YEAH...BUT IF UR FRIEND CAN DO EM LET DAVID KNOW...
> *


LET ME TALK TO WHEN I SEE HIM ... ILL LET HIM KNOW ALL HE NEED TO DO IS BY THE CYCLINDERS...BUT LET ME DOUBLE CHECK


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 11:57 PM~15629234
> *WE WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 11:58 PM~15629242
> *NICE DEAL!
> *



YEAH IT IS JUST THE FRAME IS WORTH $60 BUCKS UP HERE IN LAY IT LOW
PLUS $20-$30 HERE AND THERE FOR THE CRANCK AND OTHER PARTS THAT GO WITH IT.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15628541
> *IF THEY HAVE IT AFTER I PAY FOR MY PARTS ILL GET IT ... I GOT TO PAY OFF JOEL
> *



SO WHICH ONE DO YOU WANT TO BUY THIS ONE FOR $60 OR THE ONE THERE SELLING FOR $650 THE RADICAL ONE........ :dunno:...LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2009, 06:01 PM~15624630
> *WELL SAID!!!
> *



THANKS! I JUST WANT TO CLEAR MY SELF AND LET EVERY ONE KNOW THAT IM NOT TRYING TO SMASH ON THIS GUY I REALLY LIKED HIM, VERY KOOL PERSON...AND IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE MY SELF LOOK HARD....
BUT THERES ALWAYS A POINT WHEN YOU GET TIRED OF TRYING HARD TO MOTIVATE AND HELP SOMEONE ELSE...BUT WHEN THEY REFUSE OR MAKE EXCUSES THAT ARE NOT VALID....OR LIE...THAT TICKS ME OFF...
I OFFER MY TIME, RIDES IF NEEDED ANYWHERE, SOMETIMES MY WALLET
IF NEEDED...I DO IT TO HELP OUT AND NOT TO LET ANY ONE DOWN...IF I CAN HELP...

MY BROTHER LOOKED UP TO ME ONCE AND WE MADE HIM BUY A LOWRIDER CAR
WE PROMISED TO HELP HIM OUT TO FIX IT...BUT I WAS INTO MY OWN LITTLE WORLD GOING OUT WITH MY HUBBY AND FRIENDS..THAT I NEGLECTED HIM...AND IGNORED HES CALLS......HE SOLD THE CAR....AND BEGAN TO GANG BANG I WAS SO UPSET AND I TRYED TO HELP HIM BUT IT WAS TOOO LATE....HE WOULDNT LISTEN....NOW HES IN PRISON SERVING 117YRS....HE WILL NEVER COME OUT....HE LEFT HES WIFE AND 2 BABIES BEHIND....AND THAT BREAKS MY HEART AND AT TIMES I FEEL SO MUCH GUILT....I KNOW ITS NOT MY FAULT AND HE DID THIS TO HIM SELF BUT MAYBE IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE LIKE I SAID I WOULD I COULD OF MAYBE MAKE A CHANGE IN HIM...HES ONLY 23 YRS...BEEN IN THERE FOR ALMOST 2 YRS NOW....
_*SORRY IF THIS IS SO LONG*_ BUT I WANT PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND WHY WE SHOULD HELP SOME ONE OUT IF WE CAN DO IT AND HAVE THE CHANCE....TRUST ME IT MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE....LOWRIDING TO THE TOP AND A GOOD WAY TO KEEP ANYONE AWAY FROM TROUBLE....ITS A BIG FAMILY...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 11 2009, 01:08 PM~15634450
> *THANKS! I JUST WANT TO CLEAR MY SELF AND LET EVERY ONE KNOW THAT IM NOT TRYING TO SMASH ON THIS GUY I REALLY LIKED HIM, VERY KOOL PERSON...AND IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE MY SELF LOOK HARD....
> BUT THERES ALWAYS A POINT WHEN YOU GET TIRED OF TRYING HARD TO MOTIVATE AND HELP SOMEONE ELSE...BUT WHEN THEY REFUSE OR MAKE EXCUSES THAT ARE NOT VALID....OR LIE...THAT TICKS ME OFF...
> I OFFER MY TIME, RIDES IF NEEDED ANYWHERE, SOMETIMES MY WALLET
> IF NEEDED...I DO IT TO HELP OUT AND NOT TO LET ANY ONE DOWN...IF I CAN HELP...
> 
> MY BROTHER LOOKED UP TO ME ONCE AND WE MADE HIM BUY A LOWRIDER CAR
> WE PROMISED TO HELP HIM OUT TO FIX IT...BUT I WAS INTO MY OWN LITTLE WORLD GOING OUT WITH MY HUBBY AND FRIENDS..THAT I NEGLECTED HIM...AND IGNORED HES CALLS......HE SOLD THE CAR....AND BEGAN TO GANG BANG I WAS SO UPSET AND I TRYED TO HELP HIM BUT IT WAS TOOO LATE....HE WOULDNT LISTEN....NOW HES IN PRISON SERVING 117YRS....HE WILL NEVER COME OUT....HE LEFT HES WIFE AND 2 BABIES BEHIND....AND THAT BREAKS MY HEART AND AT TIMES I FEEL SO MUCH GUILT....I KNOW ITS NOT MY FAULT AND HE DID THIS TO HIM SELF BUT MAYBE IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE LIKE I SAID I WOULD I COULD OF MAYBE MAKE A CHANGE IN HIM...HES ONLY 23 YRS...BEEN IN THERE FOR ALMOST 2 YRS NOW....
> SORRY IF THIS IS SO LONG BUT I WANT PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND WHY WE SHOULD HELP SOME ONE OUT IF WE CAN DO IT AND HAVE THE CHANCE....TRUST ME IT MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE....LOWRIDING TO THE TOP AND A GOOD WAY TO KEEP ANYONE AWAY FROM TROUBLE....ITS A BIG FAMILY...
> *


I GET U WENDY N SORRY ABOUT THAT...I GOT MY LIL CUZIN LOCKED UP TOO N HE WAS GONA BE PART OF US BEFORE BUT THEN HE CHOSED THE WRONG WAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 11 2009, 12:52 PM~15634305
> *SO WHICH ONE DO YOU WANT TO BUY THIS ONE FOR $60 OR THE ONE THERE SELLING FOR $650 THE RADICAL ONE........ :dunno:...LET ME KNOW.....
> *


ITS ALL UP TO U RIGHT HERE...I WOULD GET THE RADICAL ONE IF I HAD THAT MUCH MONEY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 11:00 AM~15633218
> *LET ME TALK TO WHEN I SEE HIM ... ILL LET HIM KNOW ALL HE NEED TO DO IS BY THE CYCLINDERS...BUT LET ME DOUBLE CHECK
> *


AIGHT KOOL!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 11 2009, 12:52 PM~15634305
> *SO WHICH ONE DO YOU WANT TO BUY THIS ONE FOR $60 OR THE ONE THERE SELLING FOR $650 THE RADICAL ONE........ :dunno:...LET ME KNOW.....
> *


ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 11 2009, 01:08 PM~15634450
> *THANKS! I JUST WANT TO CLEAR MY SELF AND LET EVERY ONE KNOW THAT IM NOT TRYING TO SMASH ON THIS GUY I REALLY LIKED HIM, VERY KOOL PERSON...AND IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE MY SELF LOOK HARD....
> BUT THERES ALWAYS A POINT WHEN YOU GET TIRED OF TRYING HARD TO MOTIVATE AND HELP SOMEONE ELSE...BUT WHEN THEY REFUSE OR MAKE EXCUSES THAT ARE NOT VALID....OR LIE...THAT TICKS ME OFF...
> I OFFER MY TIME, RIDES IF NEEDED ANYWHERE, SOMETIMES MY WALLET
> IF NEEDED...I DO IT TO HELP OUT AND NOT TO LET ANY ONE DOWN...IF I CAN HELP...
> 
> MY BROTHER LOOKED UP TO ME ONCE AND WE MADE HIM BUY A LOWRIDER CAR
> WE PROMISED TO HELP HIM OUT TO FIX IT...BUT I WAS INTO MY OWN LITTLE WORLD GOING OUT WITH MY HUBBY AND FRIENDS..THAT I NEGLECTED HIM...AND IGNORED HES CALLS......HE SOLD THE CAR....AND BEGAN TO GANG BANG I WAS SO UPSET AND I TRYED TO HELP HIM BUT IT WAS TOOO LATE....HE WOULDNT LISTEN....NOW HES IN PRISON SERVING 117YRS....HE WILL NEVER COME OUT....HE LEFT HES WIFE AND 2 BABIES BEHIND....AND THAT BREAKS MY HEART AND AT TIMES I FEEL SO MUCH GUILT....I KNOW ITS NOT MY FAULT AND HE DID THIS TO HIM SELF BUT MAYBE IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE LIKE I SAID I WOULD I COULD OF MAYBE MAKE A CHANGE IN HIM...HES ONLY 23 YRS...BEEN IN THERE FOR ALMOST 2 YRS NOW....
> SORRY IF THIS IS SO LONG BUT I WANT PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND WHY WE SHOULD HELP SOME ONE OUT IF WE CAN DO IT AND HAVE THE CHANCE....TRUST ME IT MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE....LOWRIDING TO THE TOP AND A GOOD WAY TO KEEP ANYONE AWAY FROM TROUBLE....ITS A BIG FAMILY...
> *


SORRY BOUT UR BROTHER WENDY BUT THE OTHER STUFF WELL GOOD SAID WE DONT NEED A MEMBER WHO DOESNT DO NOTHING WITH THE CLUB THAT JUST CLAIMS. ITS LIKE I TELL OTHER MEMBER ILL HELP THE BEST I CAN AND ILL GIVE RIDES IF THEY NEED IT. TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS MEMBER IF U GUYS DO NEED HELP LET ME OR WENDY KNOW OR ONE OF THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS I GOT A LOT FREE TIME ON MY HAND ILL TRY MY BEST TO HELP U GUYS. WHEN U REP GT I SEE U AS MY BROTHER OR SISTER. ILL TAKE TRY MY BEST TO TAKE CARE OF U GUYS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 02:13 PM~15634973
> *ITS ALL UP TO U RIGHT HERE...I WOULD GET THE RADICAL ONE IF I HAD THAT MUCH MONEY!!!
> *


I GOT MY WAYS I COULD GET THE MONEY BRO IT JUST HARD TO CHOOSE CAUSE I REALLY LIKE THAT BIKE. BUT ITS STOPING ME THINKING ABOUT DO I REALLY WANT TO HAVE SOMEBODY BIKE THAT PEOPLE ARE GOING TO KNOW ITS SOMEBODY ELSE BIKE. THATS WHY IM CONFUSE BUT MOST LIKLY IM GOING TO BUY MY OWN FRAME AND JUST BUILD IT.. I JUST GOT TO WAIT TO POMONA SWAT MEET COMES THERE ALOT CHEAP FRAMES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 05:55 PM~15637202
> *I GOT MY WAYS I COULD GET THE MONEY BRO IT JUST HARD TO CHOOSE CAUSE I REALLY LIKE THAT BIKE. BUT ITS STOPING ME THINKING ABOUT DO I REALLY WANT TO HAVE SOMEBODY BIKE THAT PEOPLE ARE GOING TO KNOW ITS SOMEBODY ELSE BIKE.  THATS WHY IM CONFUSE BUT MOST LIKLY IM GOING TO BUY MY OWN FRAME AND JUST BUILD IT.. I JUST GOT TO WAIT TO POMONA SWAT MEET COMES THERE ALOT CHEAP FRAMES.
> *


ITS ALWAYS BETTER TO HAVE UR OWN DESIGN!!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 11 2009, 09:21 PM~15639351
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 08:02 PM~15638527
> *ITS ALWAYS BETTER TO HAVE UR OWN DESIGN!!!
> *


yup yup it is .....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

was up


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15639419
> *:wave:
> *


wass up :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 11 2009, 09:21 PM~15639351
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


I STILL WANT YOUR BIKE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 02:14 PM~15634980
> *AIGHT KOOL!
> *


hey how much for the bikes for the show on sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sup andrew what u up to


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:41 PM~15639565
> *sup andrew what u up to
> *


im chillen looking for car parts online


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:40 PM~15639553
> *hey how much for the bikes for the show on sunday
> *


what bike are u talking about????


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 11 2009, 09:33 PM~15639477
> *I STILL WANT YOUR BIKE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOW ABOUT U MAKE A COPY OF MY BIKE LOL...HOW AR EU


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:28 PM~15639426
> *yup yup it is .....
> *


wut u gonna go for????full or semi?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:40 PM~15639553
> *hey how much for the bikes for the show on sunday
> *


 a toy or 10 buckz


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 11 2009, 10:09 PM~15639922
> *HOW ABOUT U MAKE A COPY OF MY BIKE LOL...HOW AR EU
> *


I'm good...thanks!!! You know, when I saw your bike at the show made me want to get one for my son. You all have some really cool bikes. We'll see what fleetangel has up his sleeves for us!!! Looking good GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 11 2009, 10:04 PM~15639838
> *what bike are u talking about????
> *


THERE A BIKE SHOW THIS SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 11:25 PM~15640762
> *a toy or 10 buckz
> *


ILL BE THERE ... SEND ME THE ADDRESS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 12 2009, 12:27 AM~15641233
> *I'm good...thanks!!!    You know, when I saw your bike at the show made me want to get one for my son. You all have some really cool bikes. We'll see what fleetangel has up his sleeves for us!!!    Looking good GOODTIMES!!!
> *


BUILD ONE HOMIE... START AN I.E BIKE CHAPTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 11 2009, 09:44 PM~15639607
> *im chillen looking for car parts online
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2009, 11:24 PM~15640752
> *wut u gonna go for????full or semi?
> *


SEMI.. THEN AFTER ILL GO FOR RADICAL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:20 AM~15642736
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR
> *


89 camaro


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 08:19 AM~15642731
> *BUILD ONE HOMIE... START AN I.E BIKE CHAPTER
> *


TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

sup 805


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 12 2009, 10:42 AM~15643519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:21 AM~15642756
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:19 AM~15642731
> *BUILD ONE HOMIE... START AN I.E BIKE CHAPTER
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 12 2009, 10:45 AM~15644272
> *X2
> *


ME AND ALEX WITH THE CLOVER BIKE ARE GOING TO OXNARD THIS SUNDAY TO REP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ME AND ALEX WITH THE CLOVER BIKE ARE GOING TO OXNARD THIS SUNDAY TO REP


----------



## BIG ANDREW

where the show gonna be at?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 12 2009, 10:43 AM~15644261
> *:wave:
> *


HOW R U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 01:49 PM~15645924
> *where the show gonna be at?
> *


IDK WAITN ON FLEETANGEL TO GIVE ME THE ADREESSS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 02:50 PM~15645936
> *IDK WAITN ON FLEETANGEL TO GIVE ME THE ADREESSS
> *


ok can u post it on here later?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 01:52 PM~15645952
> *ok can u post it on here later?
> *


YEA FOR SURE I WILLL


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 02:54 PM~15645979
> *YEA FOR SURE I WILLL
> *


ok thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 01:55 PM~15645986
> *ok thanks
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 02:49 PM~15645925
> *HOW  R U
> *



GOOD, GOOD, JUST CAME BACK FROM VISITING MY MOM TO 
THE HOSPITAL SHES GETTING OUT TONIGHT SO FINALLY ILL BE
ABLE TO REST SINCE THE SD SHOW....HOW ABOUT YOU ARE
YOU WORKING...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 02:52 PM~15645952
> *ok can u post it on here later?
> *



ITS FOR THIS SUNDAY???? WHAT CITY?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 02:48 PM~15645909
> *ME AND ALEX WITH THE CLOVER BIKE ARE GOING TO OXNARD THIS SUNDAY TO REP
> *



:cheesy: THATS MY BOY...(ALEX) HE'S GROWING UP SO FAST :tears: ..
THATS WHAT I WANT AND NEED IN THE CLUB NO NEED FOR ME
TO BABY SIT GROWN MEN THEY DO THERE THING WITH ME OR WITH 
OUT ME....THANKS PAUL! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 12 2009, 04:45 PM~15647646
> *:cheesy: THATS MY BOY...(ALEX) HE'S GROWING UP SO FAST  :tears: ..
> THATS WHAT I WANT AND NEED IN THE CLUB NO NEED FOR ME
> TO BABY SIT GROWN MEN THEY DO THERE THING WITH ME OR WITH
> OUT ME....THANKS PAUL! :biggrin:
> *


UR WELCOME ARE U GOING TO GO TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 12 2009, 04:41 PM~15647600
> *ITS FOR THIS SUNDAY???? WHAT CITY?
> *


THIS SUNDAY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 12 2009, 04:24 PM~15647436
> *GOOD, GOOD, JUST CAME BACK FROM VISITING MY MOM TO
> THE HOSPITAL SHES GETTING OUT TONIGHT SO FINALLY ILL BE
> ABLE TO REST SINCE THE SD SHOW....HOW ABOUT YOU ARE
> YOU WORKING...
> *


YEA TRYN TO SAVE ALL MY MONEY TO GET MY RIMS ALREADY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 12 2009, 04:45 PM~15647646
> *:cheesy: THATS MY BOY...(ALEX) HE'S GROWING UP SO FAST  :tears: ..
> THATS WHAT I WANT AND NEED IN THE CLUB NO NEED FOR ME
> TO BABY SIT GROWN MEN THEY DO THERE THING WITH ME OR WITH
> OUT ME....THANKS PAUL! :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD HIT UP SHY BOY BUT I DONT GOT NO ROOM IN THE CAR AND I DONT KNOW GOT HIS MYSPACE...


----------



## Fleetangel

THANX 818 AND EAST LOS....I DONT KNOW THE ADDRESS CUZ THE PLACE IS WELL KNOWN IN THE 805 BUT HOW ABOUT WE MEET AT MY PAD THATS WHERE WE ALWAYS MEET N FROM THERE WE GO ON!!!...PM ME TO SEND U THE ADDRESS


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT GOODTIMES WORLD WIDE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 05:56 PM~15648315
> *THANX 818 AND EAST LOS....I DONT KNOW THE ADDRESS CUZ THE PLACE IS WELL KNOWN IN THE 805 BUT HOW ABOUT WE MEET AT MY PAD THATS WHERE WE ALWAYS MEET N FROM THERE WE GO ON!!!...PM ME TO SEND U THE ADDRESS
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 05:26 PM~15648052
> *THIS SUNDAY...
> *


THIS SUNDAY IN THE CITY OF OXNARD!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOT IT!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

address?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 07:17 PM~15649077
> *address?
> *


WE GONNA MEET ATMY HOUSE CUZ I DONT KNOW THE ADDRES...I ONLY KNOW HOW TO GET THERE!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

where is it gonna be at i could prolly find out


----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15650081
> *where is it gonna be at i could prolly find out
> *


OXNARD COLLEGE
ROSE AVE. CORNER WITH CHANNEL ISLAND, OXNARD CA


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 08:19 AM~15642731
> *BUILD ONE HOMIE... START AN I.E BIKE CHAPTER
> *


whats up man my dad jojo67 is gonna help me build the bike that fleetangle is working on


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 12 2009, 08:51 PM~15650182
> *OXNARD COLLEGE
> ROSE AVE. CORNER WITH CHANNEL ISLAND, OXNARD CA
> *


look for it on mapwuest n see if it comes out


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 06:04 PM~15648384
> *GOT IT!
> *


whats up fleetangle hows the bike coming along


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:10 PM~15650388
> *whats up man my dad jojo67 is gonna help me build the bike that fleetangle is working on
> *


WUZ UP BRO...IM GONNA HOOK U UP I GOT A FRAME FOR U FOR FREE!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

ok cool thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15650113
> *
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS BIG DAWG!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15650419
> *ok cool thanks
> *


START LOOKING FOR PARTS!!!!..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 08:19 AM~15642731
> *BUILD ONE HOMIE... START AN I.E BIKE CHAPTER
> *


yea me and my dad jojo67 are getting ready to build a bike


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:13 PM~15650438
> *START LOOKING FOR PARTS!!!!..
> *


ok cool will do


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:15 PM~15650459
> *ok cool will do
> *


HEY U GOT A MYSPACE?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

ok i know where thats at 
thanks


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15650470
> *HEY U GOT A MYSPACE?
> *


nah why


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:17 PM~15650491
> *nah why
> *


JUST ASKIN CUZ WE R ALSO ON MYSPACE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 09:17 PM~15650486
> *ok i know where thats at
> thanks
> *


ORALE SEE U THERE!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:18 PM~15650504
> *JUST ASKIN CUZ WE R ALSO ON MYSPACE
> *


do you want me to make one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:19 PM~15650523
> *do you want me to make one
> *


THATS UP TO U BRO BUT THAT WOULD BE COOL!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:20 PM~15650526
> *THATS UP TO U BRO BUT THAT WOULD BE COOL!
> *



ok then cool


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:21 PM~15650537
> *ok then cool
> *


ILL PROBABLY START UR FRAME IN 2 WEEKS!


----------



## -GT- RAY

cool thanks.......just lmk how its coming along when you get to working on it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15650604
> *cool thanks.......just lmk how its coming along when you get to working on it
> *


FOR SURE ILL KEEP U INFORMED!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:27 PM~15650630
> *FOR SURE ILL KEEP U INFORMED!
> *


ok cool


----------



## -GT- RAY

does it take a while to work on the frame


----------



## -GT- RAY

whats up GOODTIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

whats up GOODTIMERS!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15650651
> *does it take a while to work on the frame
> *


IT WILL TAKE ME BETWEEN 2 TO 3 WEEKS!!!...CUZ I GOT SKOOL!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:31 PM~15650691
> *IT WILL TAKE ME BETWEEN 2 TO 3 WEEKS!!!...CUZ I GOT SKOOL!
> *


o ok thats cool


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:32 PM~15650706
> *o ok thats cool
> *


SIMON.,...ILL GIVE U A CALL WHEN I START IT SO I CAN GIVE U SOME IDEAS!!!...LIKE EXTRA MOLDINGS!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15650723
> *SIMON.,...ILL GIVE U A CALL WHEN I START IT SO I CAN GIVE U SOME IDEAS!!!...LIKE EXTRA MOLDINGS!
> *


o ok cause i kinda already know what color i like


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:34 PM~15650737
> *o ok cause i kinda already know what color i like
> *


WUT IS IT?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15650747
> *WUT IS IT?
> *


like a brown or a burgundy


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15650756
> *like a brown or a burgundy
> *


OH OKAY...CANDY BROWN WITH FLAKES WOULD LOOK FIRME!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:10 PM~15650388
> *whats up man my dad jojo67 is gonna help me build the bike that fleetangle is working on
> *


CLEAN THATS COOL .. ANY PICS OF THE BIKES


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15650765
> *OH OKAY...CANDY BROWN WITH FLAKES WOULD LOOK FIRME!!!
> *


yea it would but i still kinda have to look for some more colors


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:39 PM~15650792
> *CLEAN THATS COOL .. ANY PICS OF THE BIKES
> *


no not yet but will get you some pics soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15650800
> *no not yet but will get you some pics soon
> *


CLEAN CLEAN .... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:39 PM~15650794
> *yea it would but i still kinda have to look for some more colors
> *


CHOOSE UR FAV COLOR HOMIE!


----------



## -GT- RAY

well fleetangel is going to be working on the frame......so when we get it we'll post pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY IM TAKING SOME PARTS TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY ... I GOT TWISTED FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SOME OTHER STUFF...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY IM TAKING SOME PARTS TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY ... I GOT TWISTED FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SOME OTHER STUFF...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY IM TAKING SOME PARTS TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY ... I GOT TWISTED FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SOME OTHER STUFF...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15650848
> *HEY IM TAKING SOME PARTS TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY ... I GOT TWISTED FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SOME OTHER STUFF...
> *


thats cool where is the show gonna be at


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15650860
> *HEY IM TAKING SOME PARTS TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY ... I GOT TWISTED FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SOME OTHER STUFF...
> *


cool where is the show at


----------



## -GT- RAY

cool where is the show gonna be at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:44 PM~15650869
> *thats cool where is the show gonna be at
> *


OXNARD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:52 PM~15650981
> *OXNARD
> *


o yea thats cool......do you know a website or a place where they sell bike parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:55 PM~15651014
> *o yea thats cool......do you know a website or a place where they sell bike parts
> *


HIT WENDY HERE SHE HAS BIKE PARTS. OR U COULD ALSO GO OTHER BIKE SHOP HERE IN LA ... I WOULDNT TRUST NO ONLINE BIKE STORES...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:58 PM~15651064
> *HIT WENDY HERE SHE HAS BIKE PARTS. OR U COULD ALSO GO OTHER BIKE SHOP HERE IN LA ... I WOULDNT TRUST NO ONLINE BIKE STORES...
> *


ok cool thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 10:00 PM~15651083
> *ok cool thanks
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN U COME DOWN HERE WE COULD MEET UP AND ILL TAKE U TO SOME GUYS THAT SELLS PARTS FOR CHEAP OR I KNOW SOME ONE THATS SELLS TURNTABLE AND U KNOW TURTLE DOES PAINTING AND PATTERNS. WE GOT A CHROMERS AND ENGRAVERS I GOT SOME GUY DOES THAT DOES POSTRY FOR CHEAP ... JUST LET ME KNOW.. AND EVEN CUSTOM PARTS ...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 10:05 PM~15651159
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN U COME DOWN HERE WE COULD MEET UP AND ILL TAKE U TO SOME GUYS THAT SELLS PARTS FOR CHEAP OR I KNOW SOME ONE THATS SELLS TURNTABLE AND U KNOW TURTLE DOES PAINTING AND PATTERNS. WE GOT A CHROMERS AND ENGRAVERS I GOT SOME GUY DOES THAT DOES  POSTRY FOR CHEAP ... JUST LET ME KNOW.. AND EVEN CUSTOM PARTS ...
> *


ok cool thanks alot man appreciate it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 10:07 PM~15651200
> *ok cool thanks alot man appreciate it
> *


ANYTIME BRO JUST LET ME KNOW...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 10:10 PM~15651236
> *ANYTIME BRO JUST LET ME KNOW...
> *


ok cool for sure


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 10:13 PM~15650424
> *NICE PICS BIG DAWG!!!!
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15650747
> *WUT IS IT?
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15650860
> *HEY IM TAKING SOME PARTS TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY ... I GOT TWISTED FORKS AND HANDLE BARS AND SOME OTHER STUFF...
> *


kool!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Nov 12 2009, 10:30 PM~15651535
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


HOWS UR BROTHER'S CAR?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 09:45 PM~15650888
> *cool where is the show gonna be at
> *


IN THE 805 CITY OF OXNARD...U GUYS WANNA ROLL BY????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:0


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 01:05 AM~15652721
> *HOWS UR BROTHER'S CAR?
> *


WE GOT IT IN THE GARAGE NOW CUZ OF THE WINTER AND SHIT YOU KNOW :uh: 
WE'RE GONNA START WORKING ON THE MOTOR AND HOPEFULLY GET IT PAINTED THIS WINTER :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 12 2009, 10:10 PM~15650388
> *whats up man my dad jojo67 is gonna help me build the bike that fleetangle is working on
> *



SO WHAT? :cheesy: CAN WE OFFICIALLY SAY THAT WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER IN OUR GT BIKE FAMILY?....NEW BIKE CHAPTER I.E. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 06:25 PM~15648042
> *UR WELCOME ARE U GOING TO GO TO
> *


IM HOPING I CAN
SOUNDS GOOD...IS IT JUST A BIKE SHOW....OR BOTH?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 12 2009, 08:17 PM~15649077
> *address?
> *



ANDREW THANKS FOR THE EFFORT AND TIME YOU PUT IN THE CLUB
IM GLAD THAT EVEN WHEN YOUR BIKE IS NOT READY YRT YOU STILL
GO AND SUPPORT...WAY TO REP..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 12 2009, 06:26 PM~15648052
> *THIS SUNDAY...
> *



THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:|


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

IS ANY ONE FROM THE CAR CLUBS GOING?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 12:06 AM~15652727
> *IN THE 805 CITY OF OXNARD...U GUYS WANNA ROLL BY????
> *


idk cause we have a meeting this weekend


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 13 2009, 11:36 AM~15655619
> *SO WHAT?  :cheesy: CAN WE OFFICIALLY SAY THAT WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER IN OUR GT BIKE FAMILY?....NEW BIKE CHAPTER  I.E. :biggrin:
> *


hopefully will keep you guys informed


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 13 2009, 11:41 AM~15655670
> *IM HOPING I CAN
> SOUNDS GOOD...IS IT JUST A BIKE SHOW....OR BOTH?
> *


for both its a toy drive!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 13 2009, 01:22 PM~15656481
> *IS ANY ONE FROM THE CAR CLUBS GOING?
> *


ALL I KNOW IS DAVID....IMA CAL JESSE FROM UR CHAPTER TO SEE IF HE WANTS TO GO TO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 13 2009, 03:08 PM~15657316
> *idk cause we have a meeting this weekend
> *


MEETING FIRST!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 12 2009, 09:42 AM~15643519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


818 RIDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPPIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 13 2009, 01:02 PM~15656363
> *:|
> *


WUZ UP WENDY...WHY THAT FACE???? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 04:44 PM~15658088
> *818 RIDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPPIN
> *


 it will be nice to HAVE u guys up here... big props to GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 11 2009, 01:08 PM~15634450
> *THANKS! I JUST WANT TO CLEAR MY SELF AND LET EVERY ONE KNOW THAT IM NOT TRYING TO SMASH ON THIS GUY I REALLY LIKED HIM, VERY KOOL PERSON...AND IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE MY SELF LOOK HARD....
> BUT THERES ALWAYS A POINT WHEN YOU GET TIRED OF TRYING HARD TO MOTIVATE AND HELP SOMEONE ELSE...BUT WHEN THEY REFUSE OR MAKE EXCUSES THAT ARE NOT VALID....OR LIE...THAT TICKS ME OFF...
> I OFFER MY TIME, RIDES IF NEEDED ANYWHERE, SOMETIMES MY WALLET
> IF NEEDED...I DO IT TO HELP OUT AND NOT TO LET ANY ONE DOWN...IF I CAN HELP...
> 
> MY BROTHER LOOKED UP TO ME ONCE AND WE MADE HIM BUY A LOWRIDER CAR
> WE PROMISED TO HELP HIM OUT TO FIX IT...BUT I WAS INTO MY OWN LITTLE WORLD GOING OUT WITH MY HUBBY AND FRIENDS..THAT I NEGLECTED HIM...AND IGNORED HES CALLS......HE SOLD THE CAR....AND BEGAN TO GANG BANG I WAS SO UPSET AND I TRYED TO HELP HIM BUT IT WAS TOOO LATE....HE WOULDNT LISTEN....NOW HES IN PRISON SERVING 117YRS....HE WILL NEVER COME OUT....HE LEFT HES WIFE AND 2 BABIES BEHIND....AND THAT BREAKS MY HEART AND AT TIMES I FEEL SO MUCH GUILT....I KNOW ITS NOT MY FAULT AND HE DID THIS TO HIM SELF BUT MAYBE IF I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE LIKE I SAID I WOULD I COULD OF MAYBE MAKE A CHANGE IN HIM...HES ONLY 23 YRS...BEEN IN THERE FOR ALMOST 2 YRS NOW....
> SORRY IF THIS IS SO LONG BUT I WANT PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND WHY WE SHOULD HELP SOME ONE OUT IF WE CAN DO IT AND HAVE THE CHANCE....TRUST ME IT MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE....LOWRIDING TO THE TOP AND A GOOD WAY TO KEEP ANYONE AWAY FROM TROUBLE....ITS A BIG FAMILY...
> *



WENDY YOU ARE THE BOSS AND THE MINUTE YOU FEEL YOU MUST MAKE CHANGES OR LETTING SOMEONE GO YOU DO THAT WE DONT NEED YOU BABY SITTIN NO ONE WE IN THIS FOR THE LUV OF THE GAME AND 2 REPP THE MIGHTY GT FULLTIME OR NOTHING WE HAVE YOUR BACK AND HAVE RESPECT FOR YOUR LEADERSHIP SKILLS WITH OUR BIKE CLUB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND IF YOU NEED ME 2 TALK OR SHOW UP 2 ANY OF YOUR MEETINGS GET AT ME .......

GOOD TIMES CC REGIONAL PRESIDENT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 13 2009, 04:49 PM~15658165
> * it will be nice to HAVE u guys up here... big props to GT
> *


THANKS WE MUST TAKE THAT TRIP SO FAR ITS 2 CHAPTERS I WILL PUSH THE FLYER 2 SOME OTHER CHAPTERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 04:52 PM~15658192
> *THANKS WE MUST TAKE THAT TRIP SO FAR ITS 2 CHAPTERS I WILL PUSH THE FLYER 2 SOME OTHER CHAPTERS
> *


DEPENDING ON THE ECONOMY, WE MIGHT GO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

goodtimes 4 life


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 13 2009, 01:02 PM~15656363
> *:|
> *


 :420:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15659095
> *goodtimes 4 life
> *


THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:36 PM~15659135
> *:420:
> *


HAHAHA...TIRED?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:38 PM~15659156
> *HAHAHA...TIRED?
> *


haha what u up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:37 PM~15659146
> *THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


when u going to get tatted


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:39 PM~15659164
> *haha what u up to
> *


JUST MYSPACING IT...U?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:40 PM~15659173
> *when u going to get tatted
> *


ON APRIL...THATS MY FIRST YEAR IN GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:43 PM~15659193
> *JUST MYSPACING IT...U?
> *


just here bored g.. thinkn if i should go out or just stay home and save the cash...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15659203
> *just here bored g.. thinkn if i should go out or just stay home and save the cash...
> *


SAVE IT HOLMES!!!!...LOL....IMA PARTY TILL TOMORROW!...BUT I WONT BE SPENDING MONEY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:44 PM~15659197
> *ON APRIL...THATS MY FIRST YEAR IN GOODTIMES!!!!
> *


yea it seem like u been here longer..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:46 PM~15659208
> *yea it seem like u been here longer..
> *


WELL I PROSPECTED SINCE LAST AUGUST...BUT I STARTED TO CALL MYSELF A MEMBER TILL APRIL...THAT WAS MY FIRST CAR SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:46 PM~15659207
> *SAVE IT HOLMES!!!!...LOL....IMA PARTY TILL TOMORROW!...BUT I WONT BE SPENDING MONEY!!!
> *


i got to get new girls with jobs again :biggrin: . i need my cell back...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:47 PM~15659223
> *WELL I PROSPECTED SINCE LAST AUGUST...BUT I STARTED TO CALL MYSELF A MEMBER TILL APRIL...THAT WAS MY FIRST CAR SHOW
> *


i seee prospect...lol..jk... its all good homie u putting in alot work ... we just need to get are bikes out asap....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:53 PM~15659270
> *i seee prospect...lol..jk... its all good homie u putting in alot work ... we just need to get are bikes out asap....
> *


LOL...I KNOW!!!!... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....HOPE I GET MINE OUT BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15659257
> *i got to get new girls with jobs again  :biggrin: . i need my cell back...
> *


HAHAHA...I GOT THIS GIRL WHO WANTS TO HELP ME PAY THE BIKE....BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO SAY YES!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

whats up all the goodtimers


----------



## -GT- RAY

whats up goodtimers


----------



## -GT- RAY

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 13 2009, 08:19 PM~15659921
> *whats up all the goodtimers
> *


Q-VO HOMIE...HOW U DOIN?


----------



## Fleetangel

818 TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:58 PM~15659309
> *HAHAHA...I GOT THIS GIRL WHO WANTS TO HELP ME PAY THE BIKE....BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO SAY YES!!!
> *


LET ME HELP U WHAT TO SAY IT,,, U SAY IT LIKE THIS... FUCK YEA HELP ME OUT....LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 13 2009, 08:25 PM~15659986
> *whats up goodtimers
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 08:53 PM~15660233
> *818 TTT
> *


UR 805


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 06:57 PM~15659302
> *LOL...I KNOW!!!!... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....HOPE I GET MINE OUT BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR!
> *


JUST PUT ALL UR MONEY IN TO THE RADICAL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:33 PM~15661040
> *LET ME HELP U WHAT TO SAY IT,,, U SAY IT LIKE THIS... FUCK YEA HELP ME OUT....LOL... :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha....gotta take it easy...shes fallin for me...n i dont want love right now...lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:34 PM~15661051
> *UR 805
> *


ok''















805TT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:37 PM~15661079
> *hahahaha....gotta take it easy...shes fallin for me...n i dont want love right now...lol
> *


 U MESSN UP... U DONT GOT TO FALL IN LOVE... THE MONEY COMING IN... THAT ALL U CARE ABOUT ....LOL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:35 PM~15661060
> *JUST PUT ALL UR MONEY IN TO THE RADICAL...
> *


BUT ITS GONNA TAKE ME LONGER.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:38 PM~15661087
> *ok''
> 805TT
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT *323* :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:39 PM~15661095
> *U MESSN UP... U DONT GOT TO FALL IN LOVE... THE MONEY COMING IN... THAT ALL U CARE ABOUT ....LOL...
> *


BUT SHE IS....IMA SEE WUS UP...IMA TELL HER TO LET ME BORROW IT N ILL PAY HER BACK LATER!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:40 PM~15661109
> *ITS ALL ABOUT 323 :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW WUT!!!!!!




















































ITS ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:39 PM~15661096
> *BUT ITS GONNA TAKE ME LONGER.....
> *


DONT WASTE TIME.. ALONG UR BUILDING THAT ALL IT MATTERS. AND IF U THINK ABOUT IT. UR JUST WASTING UR MONEY .. CUZ THAT MONEY THAT U SPEND TO REG TO THE SHOWS U COULD PUT IT IN THE BIKE. GET ME OR NA. I COULD BUILD BIKE RIGHT NOW IF I WANT BUST OUT BY NEXT MONTH. BUT NA RATHER JUST PUT IT IN THE BIKE .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:42 PM~15661126
> *U KNOW WUT!!!!!!
> ITS ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U KNOW IT ... :biggrin: 4 LIFE TO THA CASKET DROP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15661116
> *BUT SHE IS....IMA SEE WUS UP...IMA TELL HER TO LET ME BORROW IT N ILL PAY HER BACK LATER!!!
> *


HAHA U GOING TO PAY HER BACK..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:46 PM~15661170
> *HAHA U GOING TO PAY HER BACK..
> *


WITH SOMETHING ELSE!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:44 PM~15661156
> *U KNOW IT ...  :biggrin:  4 LIFE TO THA CASKET DROP
> *


FO SHO DOGGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:43 PM~15661144
> *DONT WASTE TIME.. ALONG UR BUILDING THAT ALL IT MATTERS. AND IF U THINK ABOUT IT. UR JUST WASTING UR MONEY .. CUZ THAT MONEY THAT U SPEND TO REG TO THE SHOWS U COULD PUT IT IN THE BIKE. GET ME OR NA. I COULD BUILD BIKE RIGHT NOW IF I WANT BUST OUT BY NEXT MONTH. BUT NA RATHER JUST PUT IT IN THE BIKE .
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!....GT HER I COME!!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:50 PM~15661199
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!....GT HER I COME!!!!....
> *


THATS RIGHT.. JUST GET UR BIKE PAINTED AND PATTERN OUT ALREADY ... ISNT READY ALREADY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:48 PM~15661186
> *WITH SOMETHING ELSE!!!!!!
> *


THEN THATS THE CASE GET ME 5 HUNDRED.. U COULD PAY HER BACK FOR ME TO ...LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:55 PM~15661240
> *THATS RIGHT.. JUST GET UR BIKE PAINTED AND PATTERN OUT ALREADY ... ISNT READY ALREADY
> *


I GOTTA DO A FEW NEW TOUCHES TO THE FRAME...NEW I DEAS I GOT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:56 PM~15661258
> *THEN THATS THE CASE GET ME 5 HUNDRED.. U COULD PAY HER BACK FOR ME TO ...LOL
> *


N WUT U WANT MONEY FOR?????U GOT TWO GIRLS!!!LOL...U WANNA TRADE???????????????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:57 PM~15661275
> *I GOTTA DO A FEW NEW TOUCHES TO THE FRAME...NEW I DEAS I GOT!!!
> *


HURRY HURRY ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15661290
> *:biggrin:
> HURRY HURRY ...
> *


FIRST I GOTTA FINISH THE FRAME,THEN WHILE IS GETTING PAINT IMA BUY A FEW CUSTOM PARTS!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:58 PM~15661287
> *N WUT U WANT MONEY FOR?????U GOT TWO GIRLS!!!LOL...U WANNA TRADE???????????????
> *


GO ON MY MYSPACE U COULD CHOOSE ANYONE U WANT... ILL POINT OUT ALL THE ONES THAT HAVE A JOB... HEY U MAKE ME SOUND LIKE A WEENIE WITH 2. ADD 4 MORE TO THAT 2. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:01 PM~15661317
> *GO ON MY MYSPACE U COULD CHOOSE ANYONE U WANT... ILL POINT OUT ALL THE ONES THAT HAVE A JOB... HEY U MAKE ME SOUND LIKE A WEENIE WITH 2. ADD 4 MORE TO THAT 2. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA WUT A PIMP...BRING EM OVER TO MY B-DAY PARTY!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 10:59 PM~15661302
> *FIRST I GOTTA FINISH THE FRAME,THEN WHILE IS GETTING PAINT IMA BUY A FEW CUSTOM PARTS!!!!!!!
> *


U SHOULD ORDER THEM ALREADY.. SAVE THE COSTUM RIMS FOR LAST THAT SHIT EXSPENSIVE ITS HOLDING ME BACK FROM ALOT OF STUFF


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:02 PM~15661328
> *U SHOULD ORDER THEM ALREADY.. SAVE THE COSTUM RIMS FOR LAST THAT SHIT EXSPENSIVE ITS HOLDING ME BACK FROM ALOT OF STUFF
> *


AS SOON AS I GET SOME CASH!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:02 PM~15661327
> *HAHAHAHA WUT A PIMP...BRING EM OVER TO MY B-DAY PARTY!!!!!
> *


WHEN IS IT...IM DOWN ILL BRING 3 I COULD ONLY FIT 3 IN THE CAR..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:03 PM~15661340
> *AS SOON AS I GET SOME CASH!!!
> *


WORK UR MAGIC...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:04 PM~15661350
> *WHEN IS IT...IM DOWN ILL BRING 3 I COULD ONLY FIT 3 IN THE CAR..
> *


NOV 21....BUT IM STULL NOT SURE ABOUT HAVING A PARTY...I WANT TO THO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:05 PM~15661360
> *WORK UR MAGIC...
> *


I STARTED LIKE 2 MINUTES AGO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:09 PM~15661402
> *NOV 21....BUT IM STULL NOT SURE ABOUT HAVING A PARTY...I WANT TO THO
> *


LET ME KNOW MAYBE I COULD ROLL THREW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:10 PM~15661412
> *I STARTED LIKE 2 MINUTES AGO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA HANDLES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:11 PM~15661420
> *LET ME KNOW MAYBE I COULD ROLL THREW
> *


FOR SURE!!!!...IWANT SOME GOODTIMERS TO COME OVER!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:12 PM~15661427
> *HAHA CANDLES
> *


FOR SURE I GOT CANDLES TOO!!!  LOL


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:13 PM~15661440
> *FOR SURE I GOT CANDLES TOO!!!  LOL
> *


 ttt :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 13 2009, 11:32 PM~15661578
> *ttt :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


HEY BRO...SO U GOING THIS SUNDAY OR NOT?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:41 PM~15661661
> *HEY BRO...SO U GOING THIS SUNDAY OR NOT?
> *


fabi is takinng going to rep GT for me :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 13 2009, 11:44 PM~15661684
> *fabi is takinng  going to rep GT for me :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


ORALE...THE 818 N EAST LOS MIGHT COME!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:46 PM~15661700
> *ORALE...THE 818 N EAST LOS MIGHT COME!!
> *


thats cool :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 13 2009, 11:48 PM~15661711
> *thats cool  :cheesy:
> *


HOWS THE TURNTABLE?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:50 PM~15661727
> *HOWS THE TURNTABLE?
> *


i gust finisht puting the motor


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 13 2009, 11:52 PM~15661738
> *i gust finisht puting the motor
> *


HAVE U TRY IT?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:56 PM~15661762
> *HAVE U TRY IT?
> *


noop :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 13 2009, 11:58 PM~15661778
> *noop :0
> *


KOOL...LET ME KNOW WUZ UP THEN!!!...HEY IM GONNA START TO WORK ON MY RADICAL NOW!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:12 PM~15661430
> *FOR SURE!!!!...IWANT SOME GOODTIMERS TO COME OVER!!!!
> *


FOR SURE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 12:24 AM~15661903
> *FOR SURE...
> *


KOOL KOOL THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 12:23 AM~15661900
> *TTT
> *


X100


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 11:46 PM~15661700
> *ORALE...THE 818 N EAST LOS MIGHT COME!!
> *


O WHAT EAST LOS IS COMING hno:  :around: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 10:52 AM~15663766
> *O WHAT EAST LOS IS COMING  hno:    :around:  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


BRING WUT U GOT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15664624
> *BRING WUT U GOT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


U CALLING ME OUT. ILL BRING THE SPROKET AND THE RIMS AND THE FRAME AND THE GRIPS THATS ALL I GOT...LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 01:47 PM~15664791
> *U CALLING ME OUT. ILL BRING THE SPROKET AND THE RIMS AND THE FRAME AND THE GRIPS THATS ALL I GOT...LOL
> *


MMMM...I GOT THE FRAME!~!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15664929
> *MMMM...I GOT THE FRAME!~!!!
> *


HAHAHA COOO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 05:15 PM~15666240
> *HAHAHA COOO
> *


so whos coming to the 805 tomorrow?


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

WUT U THINK???????????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2009, 06:06 PM~15666499
> *so whos coming to the 805 tomorrow?
> *


IM GOING FOR SURE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2009, 06:13 PM~15666524
> *WUT U THINK???????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15666813
> *IM GOING FOR SURE....
> *


AIGHT ILL MEET U AT MY PAD...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 07:01 PM~15666819
> *
> *


I CANT FINISH IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15666956
> *AIGHT ILL MEET U AT MY PAD...
> *


COOOO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2009, 07:23 PM~15666964
> *I CANT FINISH IT!
> *


WHY NOT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 07:34 PM~15667051
> *WHY NOT
> *


IM TOO LAZY TO FINISH IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2009, 08:03 PM~15667252
> *TTT
> *


I THINK ONLY EAST LOS AND 805 GOING TO REP TOMOROW


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:04 PM~15668390
> *I THINK ONLY EAST LOS AND 805 GOING TO REP TOMOROW
> *


ttt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15658178
> *WENDY YOU ARE THE BOSS AND THE MINUTE YOU FEEL YOU MUST MAKE CHANGES OR LETTING SOMEONE GO YOU DO THAT WE DONT NEED YOU BABY SITTIN NO ONE WE IN THIS FOR THE LUV OF THE GAME AND 2 REPP THE MIGHTY GT FULLTIME OR NOTHING WE HAVE YOUR BACK AND HAVE RESPECT FOR YOUR LEADERSHIP SKILLS WITH OUR BIKE CLUB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND IF YOU NEED ME 2 TALK OR SHOW UP 2 ANY OF YOUR MEETINGS GET AT ME .......
> 
> GOOD TIMES CC REGIONAL PRESIDENT
> *



THANKS CHUCH!
LOOKING FOWARD FOR THE MEETING COMING UP JUST
A LITTLE NERVOUS...hno:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:40 PM~15661109
> *ITS ALL ABOUT TTT FOR THE 805...818...323....AND ALL THE OTHER CHAPTERS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2009, 05:54 PM~15658216
> *DEPENDING ON THE ECONOMY, WE MIGHT GO!
> *



CAR POOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2009, 07:31 PM~15659088
> *ttt.....
> *



HEY MR. LIL GT
HOWS THE BIKE GOING ANY UPDATES ON IT....
PICS...HAVE YOU DECIDED WHAT COLOR????


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 13 2009, 05:49 PM~15658165
> * it will be nice to HAVE u guys up here... big props to GT
> *


THANKS!


----------



## Fleetangel

COME OVER TODAY...HIT US UP FOR DIRECTIONS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2009, 12:56 AM~15669105
> *THANKS CHUCH!
> LOOKING FOWARD FOR THE MEETING COMING UP JUST
> A LITTLE NERVOUS...hno:
> *


----------



## luckcharm818

hey wendy


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up good timers


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAY GUYS I KNOW YOU GUYS WERE BUSY OUT REPPIN SO I ATLEAST
WANTED TO PUT YOU TTT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 15 2009, 03:15 PM~15671757
> *hey wendy
> *



WHATS UP ALEX! :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR MAKING IT TO THE MEETING..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15671781
> *whatz up good timers
> *



*WHATS UP!* GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2009, 07:09 PM~15673600
> *HAY GUYS I KNOW YOU GUYS WERE BUSY OUT REPPIN SO I ATLEAST
> WANTED TO PUT YOU TTT....
> *


thanx wendy once again we did good....we got a new prospect!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2009, 08:21 PM~15674496
> *thanx wendy once again we did good....we got a new prospect!
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15673689
> *WHATS UP! GOODTIMER :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2009, 07:15 PM~15673646
> *WHATS UP ALEX!  :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR MAKING IT TO THE MEETING..
> *


TTT


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2009, 06:15 PM~15673646
> *WHATS UP ALEX!  :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR MAKING IT TO THE MEETING..
> *


yah no problem GOOD TIMES TTT


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2009, 06:20 PM~15673689
> *WHATS UP! GOODTIMER :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING JUST CHILLING GT TTT


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP 805


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 15 2009, 10:07 PM~15675775
> *WHATZ UP 805
> *


q-vo another gtimer on the thread!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

I WOULD LIKE U TO INTRODUCE U OUR NEW PROSPECT BRAYAN N HIS 55 BELAIR PEDAL CAR!!!!


























HE WON HIS FIRST TROPHY WITH GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2009, 09:14 PM~15675863
> *q-vo another gtimer on the thread!!!
> *


YUP WHAT U BEEN UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 15 2009, 10:32 PM~15676021
> *YUP WHAT U BEEN UP TO
> *


just chillin wuz with u?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2009, 09:34 PM~15676035
> *just chillin wuz with u?
> *


NOTHING CHILLING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 15 2009, 10:37 PM~15676066
> *NOTHING CHILLING
> *


kool...any shows comin up?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2009, 09:42 PM~15676111
> *kool...any shows comin up?
> *


NA I DONT KNOW OF ANY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 15 2009, 11:02 PM~15675695
> *yah no problem GOOD TIMES TTT
> *



I SEE YOU GOT THE HANG OF IT... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15675737
> *NOTHING JUST CHILLING GT TTT
> *



SO DID YOU GO TO THE SHOW?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*WHATS UP FELLAZ! I SEE YOU GUYS WERE HAVING SOME GOOD TIMES!
CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS! AND ON YOUR NEW PROSPECT....*
:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15675940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GOOD TIMERS!  
I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT BUT I COULDNT HAD TO GO TAKE CARE OF MY MAMASITA SHE JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL ...... :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. I WANT TO THANKS 805 FOR INVITING ME AND DAVID PAYN FOR MY PRE PREG AND I WANT TO THANK ROBERTO AND CLAUDIA FOR INVITING ME TO GO EAT AT THERE HOUSE IT WAS GOOD ASSSSSS FOOD...ILL BE BACK TONIGHT GETTN MORE TO EAT HAHAHA JK...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. I WANT TO THANKS 805 FOR INVITING ME AND DAVID PAYN FOR MY PRE PREG AND I WANT TO THANK ROBERTO AND CLAUDIA FOR INVITING ME TO GO EAT AT THERE HOUSE IT WAS GOOD ASSSSSS FOOD...ILL BE BACK TONIGHT GETTN MORE TO EAT HAHAHA JK...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. I WANT TO THANKS 805 FOR INVITING ME AND DAVID PAYN FOR MY PRE PREG AND I WANT TO THANK ROBERTO AND CLAUDIA FOR INVITING ME TO GO EAT AT THERE HOUSE IT WAS GOOD ASSSSSS FOOD...ILL BE BACK TONIGHT GETTN MORE TO EAT HAHAHA JK...


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 16 2009, 01:54 PM~15681033
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup bro how u been


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 12:10 PM~15680051
> *I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. I WANT TO THANKS 805 FOR INVITING ME AND DAVID PAYN FOR MY PRE PREG AND I WANT TO THANK ROBERTO AND CLAUDIA FOR INVITING ME TO GO EAT AT THERE HOUSE IT WAS GOOD ASSSSSS FOOD...ILL BE BACK TONIGHT GETTN MORE TO EAT HAHAHA JK...
> *


U N ALL THE GOODIMES MEMBERS R MORE THAN WELCOME TO VISIT US ANYTIME!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 16 2009, 09:40 AM~15678556
> *WHATS UP FELLAZ! I SEE YOU GUYS WERE HAVING SOME GOOD TIMES!
> CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS! AND ON YOUR NEW PROSPECT....
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


THANX WENDY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 16 2009, 09:43 AM~15678576
> *LOOKING GOOD GOOD TIMERS!
> I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT BUT I COULDNT HAD TO GO TAKE CARE OF MY MAMASITA SHE JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL ...... :uh:
> *


HOW IS SHE DOING????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 04:13 PM~15682327
> *HOW IS SHE DOING????
> *


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

hello


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 04:09 PM~15682279
> *U N ALL THE GOODIMES MEMBERS R MORE THAN WELCOME TO VISIT US ANYTIME!!!
> *


thanks g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15682663
> *thanks g
> *


HEY CATEYES WAS ASKIN FOR U!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15682672
> *HEY CATEYES WAS ASKIN FOR U!
> *


what she want ... :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 05:02 PM~15682903
> *what she want ...  :uh:
> *


SHE ASKED IF U WERE STILL AT MYPA THEN I SAID NO....


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 12:06 PM~15680011
> *I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. I WANT TO THANKS 805 FOR INVITING ME AND DAVID PAYN FOR MY PRE PREG AND I WANT TO THANK ROBERTO AND CLAUDIA FOR INVITING ME TO GO EAT AT THERE HOUSE IT WAS GOOD ASSSSSS FOOD...ILL BE BACK TONIGHT GETTN MORE TO EAT HAHAHA JK...
> *


u welcome and for sure u can come back any time


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 12:06 PM~15680011
> *I HAD GREAT TIME YESTERDAY. I WANT TO THANKS 805 FOR INVITING ME AND DAVID PAYN FOR MY PRE PREG AND I WANT TO THANK ROBERTO AND CLAUDIA FOR INVITING ME TO GO EAT AT THERE HOUSE IT WAS GOOD ASSSSSS FOOD...ILL BE BACK TONIGHT GETTN MORE TO EAT HAHAHA JK...
> *


 hey ur welcome no problem any time thanks for coming to the 805 that what familys are for. :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 16 2009, 05:13 PM~15683008
> *u welcome and for sure u can come back any time
> *


THANK U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 16 2009, 05:30 PM~15683167
> *hey ur welcome no problem any time thanks for coming to the 805 that what familys are for.  :wave:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 05:09 PM~15682970
> *SHE ASKED IF U WERE STILL AT MYPA THEN I SAID NO....
> *


HAHAHAHA SHE WANTED TO KICK IT WITH ME ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 05:54 PM~15683459
> *HAHAHAHA SHE WANTED TO KICK IT WITH ME ...
> *


ohh... :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 04:44 PM~15682648
> *x2
> *


tttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 06:35 PM~15683873
> *ohh... :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 05:53 PM~15683446
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 16 2009, 08:31 PM~15685201
> *ttt
> *


I CLEAN THE RIMS IT ALOMOST LOOKS BRAND NEW....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 06:35 PM~15683873
> *ohh... :biggrin:
> *


U SHOULD OF PRETEND TO BE ME...LOL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15685289
> *I CLEAN THE RIMS IT ALOMOST LOOKS BRAND NEW....
> *


U GOT THE BEST DEAL ON THOSE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 16 2009, 08:37 PM~15685295
> *U SHOULD OF PRETEND TO BE ME...LOL...
> *


HAHA NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THAT~!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY...WUT U GUYS THINK ABOUT MY SIGNATURE????....THE LAST ONE! :cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2009, 09:05 PM~15685669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PJ N WENDY WE NEED TO START GETTING READY TO HELP START AN INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CHAPTER!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2009, 09:05 PM~15685669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET US KNOW WHEN U HAVE CAR SHOWS IN THE I.E WE WILL GO BACK U GUYS UP....

BUT CLEAN BIKE ... KEEP IT UP THE GOOD WORK BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 09:07 PM~15685703
> *PJ N WENDY WE NEED TO START GETTING READY TO HELP START AN INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CHAPTER!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


U KNOW IM DOWN TO GO TO I.E


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 08:53 PM~15685505
> *WUZ UP FAMILY...WUT U GUYS THINK ABOUT MY SIGNATURE????....THE LAST ONE! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 08:50 PM~15685464
> *U GOT THE BEST DEAL ON THOSE!!!
> *


HELL YEA I DID.... I LIKE THEM THERE GOING ON MY BRO BIKE TODAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2009, 10:05 PM~15685669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH WOW! THATS A NICE BIKE YOU GOT THERE YOUR BOY MUST BE REAL HAPPY...YOUR DOING A GOOD THING FOR SUPPORTING AND MOTIVATING YOUR BOY INTO THE LOWRIDING LIFE STARTING HIM YOUNG TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE... :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 10:07 PM~15685703
> *PJ N WENDY WE NEED TO START GETTING READY TO HELP START AN INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CHAPTER!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 05:09 PM~15682279
> *U N ALL THE GOODIMES MEMBERS R MORE THAN WELCOME TO VISIT US ANYTIME!!!
> *


SAME HERE EVERYONE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME OVER TO MY HOUSE....JUST ACROSS FROM THE OLD ONE AND THIS TIME I HAVE MORE SPACE TO B-B-Q.......NOT LIKE LAST TIME WE BAR-B-QD ON THE DOWN HILL DRIVE WAY...LOL!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2009, 05:13 PM~15682327
> *HOW IS SHE DOING????
> *



SHES A LITTLE BIT BETTER.....
SHE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL 4 A WEEK DUE TO THE SWINE FLUE AND
NIMONIA.....ON LAST MONDAY NIGHT THE DOCTORS TOLD US
TO GET HER TESTAMENT (WILL)...READY FOR HER CAUSE 
SHE WAS REALLY ILL...THEY HAD HER ON OXYGEN AND
RESPATORY .....SHES HOME NOW WITH SOME ANTIBIOTICS
BUT HASNT IMPROVED MUCH.....THE DOCTOR SAID ITS TIME TO RECOVER
FROM IT....SO GUYS REMEMBER WASH YOUR HANDS REALLY GOOD....TAKE
GOOD CARE OF YOUR SELFS THE SWINE FLUE IS HERE... :uh: BULL SHIT ASIDE..
AND THANKS FOR ASKING....


----------



## BASH3R

sup g times


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 17 2009, 11:43 AM~15691432
> *SAME HERE EVERYONE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME OVER TO MY HOUSE....JUST ACROSS FROM THE OLD ONE AND THIS TIME I HAVE MORE SPACE TO B-B-Q.......NOT LIKE LAST TIME WE BAR-B-QD ON THE DOWN HILL DRIVE WAY...LOL!
> *


it was fun!!!!...i wont forget that day!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 17 2009, 08:28 AM~15689661
> *HELL YEA I DID.... I LIKE THEM THERE GOING ON MY BRO BIKE TODAY
> *


NICE...THOSE RIMS ARE TIGHT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 03:06 PM~15693438
> *sup g times
> *


WUZ UP BASHER!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 17 2009, 11:54 AM~15691543
> *SHES A LITTLE BIT BETTER.....
> SHE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL 4 A WEEK DUE TO THE SWINE FLUE AND
> NIMONIA.....ON LAST MONDAY NIGHT THE DOCTORS TOLD US
> TO GET HER TESTAMENT (WILL)...READY FOR HER CAUSE
> SHE WAS REALLY ILL...THEY HAD HER ON OXYGEN AND
> RESPATORY .....SHES HOME NOW WITH SOME ANTIBIOTICS
> BUT HASNT IMPROVED MUCH.....THE DOCTOR SAID ITS TIME TO RECOVER
> FROM IT....SO GUYS REMEMBER WASH YOUR HANDS REALLY GOOD....TAKE
> GOOD CARE OF YOUR SELFS THE SWINE FLUE IS HERE... :uh: BULL SHIT ASIDE..
> AND THANKS FOR ASKING....
> *


ILL HAVE HER ON MY PRAYS!!!!...HOPE SHE GETS BETTER!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 17 2009, 11:54 AM~15691543
> *SHES A LITTLE BIT BETTER.....
> SHE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL 4 A WEEK DUE TO THE SWINE FLUE AND
> NIMONIA.....ON LAST MONDAY NIGHT THE DOCTORS TOLD US
> TO GET HER TESTAMENT (WILL)...READY FOR HER CAUSE
> SHE WAS REALLY ILL...THEY HAD HER ON OXYGEN AND
> RESPATORY .....SHES HOME NOW WITH SOME ANTIBIOTICS
> BUT HASNT IMPROVED MUCH.....THE DOCTOR SAID ITS TIME TO RECOVER
> FROM IT....SO GUYS REMEMBER WASH YOUR HANDS REALLY GOOD....TAKE
> GOOD CARE OF YOUR SELFS THE SWINE FLUE IS HERE... :uh: BULL SHIT ASIDE..
> AND THANKS FOR ASKING....
> *


HOPE SHE GETS BETTER,,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 17 2009, 04:22 PM~15694699
> *WUZ UP BASHER!!!
> *


whats cracking pimp


----------



## monte carlo rider

ttt like the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Nov 17 2009, 05:54 PM~15695130
> *ttt like the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP LIL JOE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2009, 05:51 PM~15695098
> *whats cracking pimp
> *


APPLYING FOR A JOB N U?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 17 2009, 05:29 PM~15694817
> *SUP
> *


SO WHOS GOING ON SUNDAY?


----------



## -GT- RAY

What's up goodtimers...........ay fleetangle how's the bike coming along


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 17 2009, 08:32 PM~15697094
> *What's up goodtimers...........ay fleetangle how's the bike coming along
> *


I SEEN THE FRAME IT LOOKS NICE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 17 2009, 07:21 PM~15696085
> *SO WHOS GOING ON SUNDAY?
> *


I GOT TO MAKES SOME CALLS AND SEEE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Nov 17 2009, 05:54 PM~15695130
> *ttt like the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

_*THANKS FELLAZ!*_


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 17 2009, 06:20 PM~15694680
> *it was fun!!!!...i wont forget that day!!!
> *



YEAH IT WAS WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT AGAIN....
BUT NOT AFTER A CAR SHOW I WAS TOO TIRED THAT DAY AFTER
THE SHOW AND THEN THE COOKING...  ...BUT WOULD LIKE TO 
GET TOGETHER FOR A BAR B Q SOON...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 17 2009, 10:18 PM~15697782
> *I GOT TO MAKES SOME CALLS AND SEEE
> *



WHATS HAPPENING ON SUNDAY?
IM NOT GONNA SAY THAT ILL MAKE IT BECAUSE
I ALREADY MADE MY SELF LOOK BAD FOR THIS LAST 
SUNDAY....BUT JUST INCASE....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 17 2009, 05:31 PM~15694842
> *HOPE SHE GETS BETTER,,,
> *


hope she gets better dont lose faith u will see that god will help u and u family to have staingth on this hard times hope everything turns out for the best. ps if u guss need anything dont haseted to reach out :angel: :angel:


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up good timers


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 17 2009, 10:19 PM~15698631
> *hope she gets better dont lose faith u will  see that god will help u  and u family  to have staingth on this hard times  hope everything turns out for the best. ps if u guss need anything dont haseted to reach out  :angel:  :angel:
> *


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 18 2009, 12:38 AM~15700048
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15699680
> *whatz up
> *


SUP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 17 2009, 09:28 PM~15697939
> *YEAH IT WAS WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT AGAIN....
> BUT NOT AFTER A CAR SHOW I WAS TOO TIRED THAT DAY AFTER
> THE SHOW AND THEN THE COOKING...  ...BUT WOULD LIKE TO
> GET TOGETHER FOR A BAR B Q SOON...
> *


HEY WENDY ARE U COMING TO THE TOY DRIVE THIS SUNDAY .. U DONT NEED TO BRING DISPLAY JUST BIKES. 10 OR A TOY.. ITS AT THE SAME PARK WHEN WE WERE SO POST TO HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW ITS CLOSE TO MY HOUSE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 17 2009, 09:31 PM~15697982
> *WHATS HAPPENING ON SUNDAY?
> IM NOT GONNA SAY THAT ILL MAKE IT BECAUSE
> I ALREADY MADE MY SELF LOOK BAD FOR THIS LAST
> SUNDAY....BUT JUST INCASE....
> *


THERE A TOYS FOR TOT BY MY HOUSE.. THE SAME PARK WE THREW THE HIGHLAND PARK PARK CAR SHOW AT SOME PARK... IT WOULD BE NICE IF U COME AND BRING THE OTHER BIKES. BECAUSE SOME GUY WANTS TO CHECK OUT THE BIKE CLUB.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 17 2009, 09:17 PM~15697774
> *I SEEN THE FRAME IT LOOKS NICE
> *


thanks man


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 17 2009, 07:19 PM~15696051
> *WUZ UP LIL JOE!
> *


hey :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2009, 09:34 AM~15701623
> *HEY WENDY ARE U COMING TO THE TOY DRIVE THIS SUNDAY .. U DONT NEED TO BRING DISPLAY JUST BIKES. 10 OR A TOY.. ITS AT THE SAME PARK WHEN WE WERE SO POST TO HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW ITS CLOSE TO MY HOUSE...
> *



WOW THAT SOUNDS EVEN BETTER NO DISPLAY....  
TOO MUCH WORK WITH THE DISPLAY... :uh: 
WELL LET ME SEE I DONT WANT TO SAY YES AND THEN
I DONT SHOW UP.... :nosad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2009, 09:36 AM~15701643
> *THERE A TOYS FOR TOT BY MY HOUSE.. THE SAME PARK WE THREW THE HIGHLAND PARK PARK CAR SHOW AT SOME PARK... IT WOULD BE NICE IF U COME AND BRING THE OTHER BIKES. BECAUSE SOME GUY WANTS TO CHECK OUT THE BIKE CLUB.
> *



LET ME SEE WHATS UP AND ILL HIT YOU UP NO LATER THAN FRIDAY NIGHT THANKS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 18 2009, 05:22 PM~15706741
> *LET ME SEE WHATS UP AND ILL HIT YOU UP NO LATER THAN FRIDAY NIGHT THANKS!
> *


OK THANK U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 18 2009, 04:49 PM~15706445
> *WOW THAT SOUNDS EVEN BETTER NO DISPLAY....
> TOO MUCH WORK WITH THE DISPLAY... :uh:
> WELL LET ME SEE I DONT WANT TO SAY YES AND THEN
> I DONT SHOW UP.... :nosad:
> *


YEA NO BIKES GO UP THERE... MAYBE JUST PUT IT ON THE TURN TABLE ONLY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 18 2009, 04:05 PM~15705930
> *thanks man
> *


COOO


----------



## Fleetangel

ANDALE WENDY LETS GO!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 17 2009, 09:31 PM~15697982
> *WHATS HAPPENING ON SUNDAY?
> IM NOT GONNA SAY THAT ILL MAKE IT BECAUSE
> I ALREADY MADE MY SELF LOOK BAD FOR THIS LAST
> SUNDAY....BUT JUST INCASE....
> *


ITS ALL FINE WENDY!!!!CUANDO NO SE PUEDE NO SE PUEDE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 17 2009, 09:31 PM~15697982
> *WHATS HAPPENING ON SUNDAY?
> IM NOT GONNA SAY THAT ILL MAKE IT BECAUSE
> I ALREADY MADE MY SELF LOOK BAD FOR THIS LAST
> SUNDAY....BUT JUST INCASE....
> *


ITS ALL FINE WENDY!!!!CUANDO NO SE PUEDE NO SE PUEDE!


----------



## Fleetangel

to the top!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

UM HEY EVERYBODY GOING TO STYLISTIC SHOW. I THINK WE SHOULD GO THERE THAT I PROBABLY SAY BRING DISPLAYS. 

HERE THE INFO 

That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @

"Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is: 
5229 Clark Ave. Lakewood CA, 90712

Sunday November 22,2009


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

ttt goodtimers


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 18 2009, 08:18 PM~15708062
> *ITS ALL FINE WENDY!!!!CUANDO NO SE PUEDE NO SE PUEDE!
> *


THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 18 2009, 08:16 PM~15708044
> *ANDALE WENDY LETS GO!!!!
> *



 LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE AND ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2009, 06:46 PM~15706991
> *YEA NO BIKES GO UP THERE... MAYBE JUST PUT IT ON THE TURN TABLE ONLY...
> *



:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2009, 11:09 PM~15710172
> *UM HEY EVERYBODY GOING TO STYLISTIC SHOW. I THINK WE SHOULD GO THERE THAT I PROBABLY SAY BRING DISPLAYS.
> 
> HERE THE INFO
> 
> That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @
> 
> "Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is:
> 5229 Clark Ave. Lakewood CA, 90712
> 
> Sunday November 22,2009
> *



*TTT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2009, 02:54 PM~15716768
> *THANKS!
> *


HELLO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2009, 03:00 PM~15716820
> *:nicoderm:  :420:
> *


HEY WENDY I THINK WE GOING TO THE OTHER SHOW WITH STYLESTICS. BECUZ MY MEMBERS ARE GOING THERE AND SGV.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2009, 02:54 PM~15716768
> *THANKS!
> *


BUT HOW BOUT THIS SUNDAY? :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2009, 10:09 PM~15710172
> *UM HEY EVERYBODY GOING TO STYLISTIC SHOW. I THINK WE SHOULD GO THERE THAT I PROBABLY SAY BRING DISPLAYS.
> 
> HERE THE INFO
> 
> That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @
> 
> "Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is:
> 5229 Clark Ave. Lakewood CA, 90712
> 
> Sunday November 22,2009
> *


SEE U THERE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 PM~15716789
> * LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE AND ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW..
> *


OKAY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 05:06 PM~15718027
> *BUT HOW BOUT THIS SUNDAY? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 05:06 PM~15718039
> *SEE U THERE!!!
> *


U WANT TO MEET AT MY HOUSE AND WE WILL GO FROM THERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 PM~15716789
> * LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE AND ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW..
> *


COME ON WENDY LETS GO... LOL...JK ... TAKE THE OTHER MEMBERS TO ... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 19 2009, 05:55 PM~15718648
> *COME ON WENDY LETS GO... LOL...JK ... TAKE THE OTHER MEMBERS TO ...  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 19 2009, 05:54 PM~15718640
> *U WANT TO MEET AT MY HOUSE AND WE WILL GO FROM THERE.
> *


SIMON! :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

im down to good on sunday but i need a ride


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 06:18 PM~15718933
> *SIMON! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 06:17 PM~15718919
> *X2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 PM~15720756
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WUZ UP LOKO!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 09:02 PM~15721083
> *WUZ UP LOKO!
> *


aqui nomas :h5:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 19 2009, 08:43 PM~15720768
> *:thumbsup:
> *


waz up


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 PM~15720707
> *im down to good on sunday but i need a ride
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALRIGHT FOR SURE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 PM~15720707
> *im down to good on sunday but i need a ride
> *


ASK THE 805 BECAUSE THEY BE PASSING U I THINK IM NOT SURE. OR BEGG WENDY ...LOL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 06:17 PM~15718919
> *X2
> *


LOL...

X3
X4
X5
X6
X7
X8
X9


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15720707
> *im down to good on sunday but i need a ride
> *


YOU CAN GO WITH US...
JUST MEET ME @ MY HOUSE EARLY IN THE MORNING..YOU CAN BRING YOUR 
BIKE TOMORROW NIGHT SO WE CAN LOAD IT UP...ALONG WITH MY DAUGHTERS..
OR I CAN PICK YOU UP...YOU CAN SLEEP OVER TOO...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 06:06 PM~15718027
> *BUT HOW BOUT THIS SUNDAY? :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: YOU GOT IT DUDE! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 19 2009, 04:48 PM~15717232
> *HELLO
> *



HEY THERE WHATS UP  
OK SO LIKE I TOLD YOU I WOULD TELL YOU 
NO LATER THAN FRIDAY NIGHT IF I WAS GOING
MY MOMMIE IS DOING BETTER SO ILL BE ABLE TO
HIT A SHOW THIS SUNDAY...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 08:23 AM~15724718
> *ASK THE 805 BECAUSE THEY BE PASSING U I THINK IM NOT SURE. OR BEGG WENDY ...LOL..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 08:24 AM~15724725
> *LOL...
> 
> X3
> X4
> X5
> X6
> X7
> X8
> X9
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 19 2009, 06:55 PM~15718648
> *COME ON WENDY LETS GO... LOL...JK ... TAKE THE OTHER MEMBERS TO ...  :biggrin:
> *



MY MOM IS DOING MUCH BETTER NOW SO I WILL BE ABLE TO
HIT A SHOW...ABOUT THE MEMBERS ITS NOT THAT THEY OR I DONT
WANT THEM OUT BUT I DONT HAVE A TRUCK TO FIT THEM...I CAN ONLY
TAKE 1 MEMBER WITH ME IN MY VAN....MY MEMBERS ARE YOUNG AS
14YRS. OLD AND DONT OWN A CAR OR DRIVE  ...IM THE ONLY OLDEST ONE
WITH A CAR AND CANT FIT ALL OF THEM...BUT MY DAUGHTERS BIKE...AND 1 MORE BIKE...BUT I WOULD SEE IF ANYONE FROM THE CAR CLUB MEMBERS
ARE GOING AND SEE IF I CAN ASK FOR HELP.....BUT WILL SEE YOU THERE THIS
SUNDAY GUYZ! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2009, 06:06 PM~15718039
> *SEE U THERE!!!
> *



x123456789000


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 19 2009, 04:50 PM~15717261
> *HEY WENDY I THINK WE GOING TO THE OTHER SHOW WITH STYLESTICS. BECUZ MY MEMBERS ARE GOING THERE AND SGV.
> *



ALRIGHT KOOL SEE YOU FELLAZ THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Mrs.Goodtimes cc_@Nov 20 2009, 02:04 PM~15727992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all GOOD TIMES family, you are all invited to our Club Christmas Party.
> 
> Most of the planning has been taken care of but feel free to contact us for more info.
> 
> Hope to see you all there.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Mrs.Goodtimes cc_@Nov 20 2009, 02:04 PM~15727992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all GOOD TIMES family, you are all invited to our Club Christmas Party.
> 
> Most of the planning has been taken care of but feel free to contact us for more info.
> 
> Hope to see you all there.  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Mrs.Goodtimes cc_@Nov 20 2009, 02:04 PM~15727992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all GOOD TIMES family, you are all invited to our Club Christmas Party.
> 
> Most of the planning has been taken care of but feel free to contact us for more info.
> 
> Hope to see you all there.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

ME MY SELF AND I MRS.GOODTIMES818 AND 1 GUEST ARE 
READING THIS TOPIC.....
:wave: :wave: :wave: HELLO GUEST! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 20 2009, 12:20 PM~15727503
> *YOU CAN GO WITH US...
> JUST MEET ME @ MY HOUSE EARLY IN THE MORNING..YOU CAN BRING YOUR
> BIKE TOMORROW NIGHT SO WE CAN LOAD IT UP...ALONG WITH MY DAUGHTERS..
> OR I CAN PICK YOU UP...YOU CAN SLEEP OVER TOO...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 20 2009, 12:29 PM~15727599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL I TAKE THAT HE MUST OF BEG U....LOL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 20 2009, 12:31 PM~15727624
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 20 2009, 12:37 PM~15727675
> *MY MOM IS DOING MUCH BETTER NOW SO I WILL BE ABLE TO
> HIT A SHOW...ABOUT THE MEMBERS ITS NOT THAT THEY OR I DONT
> WANT THEM OUT BUT I DONT HAVE A TRUCK TO FIT THEM...I CAN ONLY
> TAKE 1 MEMBER WITH ME IN MY VAN....MY MEMBERS ARE YOUNG AS
> 14YRS. OLD AND DONT OWN A CAR OR DRIVE   ...IM THE ONLY OLDEST ONE
> WITH A CAR AND CANT FIT ALL OF THEM...BUT MY DAUGHTERS BIKE...AND 1 MORE BIKE...BUT I WOULD SEE IF ANYONE FROM THE CAR CLUB MEMBERS
> ARE GOING AND SEE IF I CAN ASK FOR HELP.....BUT WILL SEE YOU THERE THIS
> SUNDAY GUYZ! :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP EVERYBODY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 20 2009, 12:39 PM~15727699
> *x123456789000
> *


so u going????? :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE GETTING TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 20 2009, 12:37 PM~15727675
> *MY MOM IS DOING MUCH BETTER NOW SO I WILL BE ABLE TO
> HIT A SHOW...ABOUT THE MEMBERS ITS NOT THAT THEY OR I DONT
> WANT THEM OUT BUT I DONT HAVE A TRUCK TO FIT THEM...I CAN ONLY
> TAKE 1 MEMBER WITH ME IN MY VAN....MY MEMBERS ARE YOUNG AS
> 14YRS. OLD AND DONT OWN A CAR OR DRIVE   ...IM THE ONLY OLDEST ONE
> WITH A CAR AND CANT FIT ALL OF THEM...BUT MY DAUGHTERS BIKE...AND 1 MORE BIKE...BUT I WOULD SEE IF ANYONE FROM THE CAR CLUB MEMBERS
> ARE GOING AND SEE IF I CAN ASK FOR HELP.....BUT WILL SEE YOU THERE THIS
> SUNDAY GUYZ! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY TO HEAR THAT!!!!! :cheesy: ....SEE U GUYS ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ROBERTO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 04:58 PM~15730175
> *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE GETTING TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN!!!
> *


GOODTIMES IS UNSTOPABLE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 04:55 PM~15730147
> *so u going????? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 20 2009, 06:57 PM~15731237
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


HELLO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15730417
> *GOODTIMES IS UNSTOPABLE...
> *


HELLZ YEAH!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 05:23 PM~15730403
> *WHATS UP ROBERTO
> *


NOT MUCH DAWG!....JUST CHILLIN AT THE PAD....WATCHIN SOME MOVEIS...U READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## Fleetangel

WE GONNA MAKE HISTORY!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 09:17 PM~15732624
> *HELLZ YEAH!!!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 09:18 PM~15732644
> *NOT MUCH DAWG!....JUST CHILLIN AT THE PAD....WATCHIN SOME MOVEIS...U READY FOR SUNDAY?
> *


HELL YEA IM READY .. GOING TO CLEAN THE BIKE TOMOROW ONE MORE TIME AND THE RIMS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15733774
> *HELL YEA IM READY .. GOING TO CLEAN THE BIKE TOMOROW ONE MORE TIME AND THE RIMS...
> *


NICE NICE!!!I GOTTA WORK WITH THE BIKES TOMORROW...I WANNA FINISH A FRAME TOMORROW N START ANOTHER ONE I GOT ON THE LIST!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 10:39 PM~15733805
> *:cheesy:
> *


SO R THE GUYS WHO WANNA JOIN UR CHAPTER GOING"?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 10:39 PM~15733811
> *NICE NICE!!!I GOTTA WORK WITH THE BIKES TOMORROW...I WANNA FINISH A FRAME TOMORROW N START ANOTHER ONE I GOT ON THE LIST!
> *


CLEAN CLEAN .... U GOT TO SHOW ME HOW TO BONDO AND PAINT I ALWAYS WANTED T DO THAT SINCE I WAS SMALL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 10:41 PM~15733838
> *SO R THE GUYS WHO WANNA JOIN UR CHAPTER GOING"?
> *


THEY BETTER GO... I TOLD THEM IM GOING THERE INSTEAD OF THE OTHER ONE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 10:51 PM~15734008
> *CLEAN CLEAN .... U GOT TO SHOW ME HOW TO BONDO AND PAINT I ALWAYS WANTED T DO THAT SINCE I WAS SMALL
> *


FOR SURE....NOT THAT HARD....THE HARD PART IS SANDING!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

WE ARE ACCEPTING APPS. DONT BE SHY..  GOODTIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 10:52 PM~15734019
> *THEY BETTER GO... I TOLD THEM IM GOING THERE INSTEAD OF THE OTHER ONE
> *


ORALE...HOPE THEY GO!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734060
> *FOR SURE....NOT THAT HARD....THE HARD PART IS SANDING!!
> *


I GOT ALL THE SHIT EXCEPT BONDO AND JUST GOT TO LEARN HOW TO MIX THE PAIN WITH THE OTHER STUFFF... BUT I WANT TO DO CANDYS AND ALL THAT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 10:56 PM~15734108
> *I GOT ALL THE SHIT EXCEPT BONDO AND JUST GOT TO LEARN HOW TO MIX THE PAIN WITH THE OTHER STUFFF... BUT I WANT TO DO CANDYS AND ALL THAT
> *


I WANNA LEARN CANDIES TOO!...IMA HAVE TO EXPERIMENT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 10:56 PM~15734092
> *ORALE...HOPE THEY GO!!!
> *


YUP YUP .. IF THEY DO JOIN ILL HAVE 6 MEMBERS BUT I AINT GOING TO BEG THEM..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 10:58 PM~15734142
> *I WANNA LEARN CANDIES TOO!...IMA HAVE TO EXPERIMENT!
> *


I HERD ITS HARD SHOOTIN THE FLAKE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:00 PM~15734179
> *YUP YUP .. IF THEY DO JOIN ILL HAVE 6 MEMBERS BUT I AINT GOING TO BEG THEM..
> *


HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:01 PM~15734193
> *I HERD ITS HARD SHOOTIN THE FLAKE...
> *


IVE HEARD ABOUT THAT TOO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:07 PM~15734284
> *HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT!
> *


YUP YUP .. HOPEFULLY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:08 PM~15734295
> *IVE HEARD ABOUT THAT TOO!
> *


JUST PRACTICE ON SHEET METAL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:11 PM~15734343
> *YUP YUP .. HOPEFULLY
> *


FUCK MAN IM SO DAMN HAPPY TI BE FROM GOODTIMES!!!..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:13 PM~15734359
> *JUST PRACTICE ON SHEET METAL
> *


N I GOT A GOOD SPACE TO WORK ON THE BIKES!!...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:16 PM~15734413
> *FUCK MAN IM SO DAMN HAPPY TI BE FROM GOODTIMES!!!..
> *


waz up GT :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:16 PM~15734413
> *FUCK MAN IM SO DAMN HAPPY TI BE FROM GOODTIMES!!!..
> *


ITS GOOD TO HAVE U RUNNING THE 805 CHAPTER HOMIE MUCH RESPECT. DONT GIVE UP OR DONT LET ANYTHING GET IN UR WAY ALWAYS HAVE A GOODTIME.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:20 PM~15734451
> *N I GOT A GOOD SPACE TO WORK ON THE BIKES!!...
> *


waz up GT 

:roflmao:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 10:36 PM~15733747
> *
> *


waz up GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:22 PM~15734497
> *ITS GOOD TO HAVE U RUNNING THE 805 CHAPTER HOMIE MUCH RESPECT. DONT GIVE UP OR DONT LET ANYTHING GET IN UR WAY ALWAYS HAVE A GOODTIME.
> *


HELLSYEAH...HOMIE DAVID IS BACKIN ME UP !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 20 2009, 11:23 PM~15734513
> *waz up GT
> 
> 
> *


SUP HOMIE WHAT U UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 20 2009, 11:21 PM~15734479
> *waz up GT :cheesy:
> *


WUZ UP G!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:20 PM~15734451
> *N I GOT A GOOD SPACE TO WORK ON THE BIKES!!...
> *


LOL....JUST DO IT IN UR BEDROOM U GOT ENUFF SPACE....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:25 PM~15734541
> *LOL....JUST DO IT IN UR BEDROOM U GOT ENUFF SPACE....
> *


MY CUZIN WILL KICK ME OUT!!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:23 PM~15734517
> *HELLSYEAH...HOMIE DAVID IS BACKIN ME UP !!!!
> *


HIM TO ... DAVID DOING A GOOD JOB TO. TAKING U GUYS IN HIS TRAILOR.. U GUYS SHOULD ALL PUT IN AND PUT BIG ASS GOODTIMES STICKER ON IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:26 PM~15734557
> *MY CUZIN WILL KICK ME OUT!!!LOL
> *


LOL... EVERYBODY GOING TO HIGH IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:36 PM~15734706
> *HIM TO ...  DAVID DOING A GOOD JOB TO. TAKING U GUYS IN HIS TRAILOR.. U GUYS SHOULD ALL PUT IN AND PUT BIG ASS GOODTIMES STICKER ON IT.
> *


THATS WUT WE WANT N ONCE HE SAYS YES IMA TALK TO THE REST TO PAY FOR THEM SO HE DOESNT HAVE TO PUT ANY CENT!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:37 PM~15734727
> *LOL... EVERYBODY GOING TO HIGH IN THE HOUSE..
> *


HAHAHA YUP EVEN THE DOGS!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:24 PM~15734529
> *SUP HOMIE WHAT U UP TO
> *


disapointed that im going tio miss the show this weekend :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:38 PM~15734741
> *THATS WUT WE WANT N ONCE HE SAYS YES IMA TALK TO THE REST TO PAY FOR THEM SO HE DOESNT HAVE TO PUT ANY CENT!!!!
> *


you have grean light :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2009, 12:01 AM~15735046
> *disapointed that im going tio miss the show this weekend :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


its all good bro!!!!...uve been representing a lot n u deserve a break homie!!!...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2009, 12:04 AM~15735082
> *you have grean light :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


FIRST THING WE GOTTA TALK NEXT MEETING!!!! :biggrin: ....SO PEJAY TELL UR DAD HOW MUCH FOR 2 BIG STICKERS!!!!...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2009, 12:10 AM~15735154
> *its all good bro!!!!...uve been representing a lot n u deserve a break homie!!!...keep up the good work!!!
> *


hey is like they say is not what the club could do for u is what u could do for ur club. Your second family


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2009, 12:12 AM~15735174
> *FIRST THING WE GOTTA TALK NEXT MEETING!!!! :biggrin: ....SO PEJAY TELL UR DAD HOW MUCH FOR 2 BIG STICKERS!!!!...
> *


how about 3 stickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15735219
> *hey is like they say is not what  the club could do for u is what u could do for ur club. Your second family
> *


THATS RIGHT BRO!!!!..... :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2009, 12:21 AM~15735252
> *how about 3 stickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2009, 12:12 AM~15735174
> *FIRST THING WE GOTTA TALK NEXT MEETING!!!! :biggrin: ....SO PEJAY TELL UR DAD HOW MUCH FOR 2 BIG STICKERS!!!!...
> *


MEASURE HOW BIG U WANT IT ...ILL GET U A PRICE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2009, 12:04 AM~15735082
> *you have grean light :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2009, 12:01 AM~15735046
> *disapointed that im going tio miss the show this weekend :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. U BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN ALOT.  HAVE GOOD WEEKN ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15735219
> *hey is like they say is not what  the club could do for u is what u could do for ur club. Your second family
> *


YES SIR.. WE ARE UR FAMILY. IF U NEED ANYTHING LET US KNOW POST IT UP ON THE TOPIC. WE GOT HOOK UP ON EVERYTHING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2009, 11:40 PM~15734776
> *HAHAHA YUP EVEN THE DOGS!
> *


LOL... :420:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY ROBERTO BE AT MY HOUSE B4 7 WE WILL ROLL OUT THERE. GIVE ME CALL TONIGHT TO SEE WHATS UP..


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 08:41 PM~15732247
> *HELLO
> *


hey whats up what have u been up to?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15738221
> *hey whats up what have u been up to?
> *


I BEEN GOOD WHAT ABOUT U ..ARE U READY FOR TOMOROW


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2009, 03:04 PM~15728611
> *LOL I TAKE THAT HE MUST OF BEG U....LOL..
> *



LOL! NO HE DIDNT...IT JUST SOUNDED FUNNY THATS WHY....
I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO CONTACT HIM...NO ONE ANSWERS HES PHONE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*ALEX PLEASE CALL ME TO SEE IF YOUR GONNA GO WITH ME TO THE SHOW*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 21 2009, 06:11 PM~15739980
> *LOL! NO HE DIDNT...IT JUST SOUNDED FUNNY THATS WHY....
> I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO CONTACT HIM...NO ONE ANSWERS HES PHONE...
> *


ohh u still got time!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 21 2009, 10:28 AM~15737192
> *LOL...  :420:
> *


ALMOST READY FR TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 21 2009, 10:23 AM~15737155
> *MEASURE HOW BIG U WANT IT ...ILL GET U A PRICE...
> *


I GOTTA MEET DAVID AT HIS PAD!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2009, 07:05 PM~15740367
> *ALMOST READY FR TOMORROW!
> *


yup just here partyn b4 i go ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2009, 07:12 PM~15740414
> *I GOTTA MEET DAVID AT HIS PAD!!
> *


alright for sure


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 21 2009, 10:36 AM~15737255
> *HEY ROBERTO BE AT MY HOUSE B4 7 WE WILL ROLL OUT THERE. GIVE ME CALL TONIGHT TO SEE WHATS UP..
> *


FOR SURE!!!...ILL CALL U LATER TONITE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 21 2009, 07:13 PM~15740419
> *yup just here partyn b4 i go ....
> *


U DIDINT INVITE????I SEEE HOW IT IS!!!!LOL JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 21 2009, 06:11 PM~15739980
> *LOL! NO HE DIDNT...IT JUST SOUNDED FUNNY THATS WHY....
> I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO CONTACT HIM...NO ONE ANSWERS HES PHONE...
> *


go do a house call on him.. hey are u meeting at my house or going straight over ther


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2009, 07:15 PM~15740439
> *FOR SURE!!!...ILL CALL U LATER TONITE
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SEE YOU FELLAZ IN A BIT GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Goodtimediva

*HOPE YOU HAVE A GOODTIME*


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 22 2009, 12:34 AM~15742619
> *SEE YOU FELLAZ IN A BIT GOOD NIGHT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## luckcharm818

WAHTZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 22 2009, 12:34 AM~15742619
> *SEE YOU FELLAZ IN A BIT GOOD NIGHT
> *


WAS NICE SEEIN U WENDY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Nov 22 2009, 04:21 AM~15743255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU HAVE A GOODTIME
> *


THAANK U!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT
HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRESIDENT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Nov 22 2009, 04:21 AM~15743255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU HAVE A GOODTIME
> *


FELIZ CUMPLEANOS HOMIE! HAVE A GREAT ONE!


----------



## OGDinoe1

*Happy Birthday FLEETANGEL!!,From Neu Exposure Car & Bike Club!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

THANX TO EVERYBODY WHO WISHED ME A HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

everyone have a good and safe thanksgiving :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HELLO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Nov 23 2009, 10:32 AM~15753381
> *everyone have a good and safe thanksgiving :biggrin:
> *


U TO HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAPPY LATE BDAY HOMIE...


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GOODTIMERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 03:49 PM~15756978
> *HAPPY LATE BDAY HOMIE...
> *


THANX!!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS TAKE EVERYSINGLE BIKE TO NEW YEARS CAR SHOW. WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSES. THIS IS A MONTH NOTICE.. DO U GUYS AGREE WITH ME. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS TAKE EVERYSINGLE BIKE TO NEW YEARS CAR SHOW. WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSES. THIS IS A MONTH NOTICE.. DO U GUYS AGREE WITH ME. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS TAKE EVERYSINGLE BIKE TO NEW YEARS CAR SHOW. WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSES. THIS IS A MONTH NOTICE.. DO U GUYS AGREE WITH ME. :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH

what up goodtimes is there a bike chapter in hampton roads va?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 05:45 PM~15758230
> *LETS TAKE EVERYSINGLE BIKE TO NEW YEARS CAR SHOW. WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSES. THIS IS A MONTH NOTICE.. DO U GUYS AGREE WITH ME. :biggrin:
> *


*
YES!!!!...WE GOTTA REP HARD FOR OUR FIRST TIME!!!!

2010 STRONGER THAN EVER!!*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 05:44 PM~15758221
> *LETS TAKE EVERYSINGLE BIKE TO NEW YEARS CAR SHOW. WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSES. THIS IS A MONTH NOTICE.. DO U GUYS AGREE WITH ME. :biggrin:
> *


*
U GOT IT!!!...*


----------



## Fleetangel

HERES A FEW PICS FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

HERES A FEW PICS FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 06:55 PM~15759093
> *U GOT IT!!!...
> *


MY BRO BIKE WILL BE OUT BY THEN


----------



## Fleetangel

HERES A FEW PICS FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 07:11 PM~15759313
> *HERES A FEW PICS FROM YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS GOOD DAY YESTERDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NICE PICS..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 07:40 PM~15759722
> *NICE PICS..
> *


i didnt take a lot just some when we were walkin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY ROBERTO ARE U GOING TO GO TO ARIZONA LOWRIDER SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 07:42 PM~15759747
> *i didnt take a lot just some when we were walkin
> *


ITS COO ALONG U GOT GOODTIMES THATS ALL IT MATTER...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 07:54 PM~15759930
> *ITS COO ALONG U GOT GOODTIMES THATS ALL IT MATTER...
> *


 :biggrin: ...WUT U UP TO?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 07:53 PM~15759916
> *HEY ROBERTO ARE U GOING TO GO TO ARIZONA LOWRIDER SHOW.
> *


IF I HAVE MONEY YEAH....OR IF NOT IM GONNA HAVE TO SEND MY BIKE WITH ANYONE WHO WANTS TO TAKE IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

I MISS MA BABY!!!!......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 08:01 PM~15760035
> *IF I HAVE MONEY YEAH....OR IF NOT IM GONNA HAVE TO SEND MY BIKE WITH ANYONE WHO WANTS TO TAKE IT!
> *


U GOING TO GET UR BIKE DONE FOR THAT DAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 08:04 PM~15760094
> *I MISS MA BABY!!!!......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET HER BACK ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 07:59 PM~15760008
> *:biggrin: ...WUT U UP TO?
> *


JUST HERE WORKING... IM SO POST TO FIND BOOKS.. SO I WAS CHECKN ON HERE...LOL..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 08:36 PM~15760559
> *U GOING TO GET UR BIKE DONE FOR THAT DAY
> *


THE ONE IM BUYIN YES...NOT FLEET!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 08:38 PM~15760581
> *JUST HERE WORKING... IM SO POST TO FIND BOOKS.. SO I WAS CHECKN ON HERE...LOL..
> *


WUT CHA DO?


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 21 2009, 02:01 PM~15738522
> *I BEEN GOOD WHAT ABOUT U ..ARE U READY FOR TOMOROW
> *


ive been good just hanging out


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 23 2009, 10:40 PM~15762484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GT EDITION IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS THANKS TURTLE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 08:38 PM~15760583
> *THE ONE IM BUYIN YES...NOT FLEET!
> *


CLEAN CLEAN ... POST PICS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15761290
> *ive been good just hanging out
> *


THATS GOOD THAT GOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15760598
> *WUT CHA DO?
> *


PUT BOOKS AWAY THATS IT.. AND CLEAN THE LIBRARY UP


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 06:45 PM~15758230
> *LETS TAKE EVERYSINGLE BIKE TO NEW YEARS CAR SHOW. WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSES. THIS IS A MONTH NOTICE.. DO U GUYS AGREE WITH ME. :biggrin:
> *


*


:biggrin: 
THAT WILL BE NICE...
BUT IM NOT TAKING ANYTHING TO THIS ONE....
FOR YEARS IVE HOLD ON DRINKING ON NEW YEARS OR TO CELEBRATE LATE
SO THAT I CAN MAKE IT EARLY TO THE SHOW....SO THIS YEAR SORRY GUYZ I TOLD MY HUSBAND RIGHT AFTER VEGAS THAT I WASNT WAKING UP EARLY ON
NEW YEAR.....  .......NEW YEARS COMES ONCE A YEAR + ITS MY HUSBANDS BIRTH DAY ON THE 31ST...BUT I WILL BE THERE TO REP...A LITTLE LATE BUT WILL BE THERE.... *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2009, 08:12 PM~15759329
> *HERES A FEW PICS FROM YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT PICTURES  ROBERTO....
HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD BIRTH DAY...
SO DID YOU DO ANYTHING SPECIAL..?
OTHER THAN THE SHOW?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2009, 06:43 PM~15758215
> *LETS TAKE EVERYSINGLE BIKE TO NEW YEARS CAR SHOW. WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. THERE SHOULD BE NO EXCUSES. THIS IS A MONTH NOTICE.. DO U GUYS AGREE WITH ME. :biggrin:
> *


*


SORRY BUT :nono:...
IM GONNA PARTY A DAY BEFORE... :biggrin: 
BUT WILL BE THERE A BIT LATE TO REPP....*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 22 2009, 07:08 PM~15747081
> *WAS NICE SEEIN U WENDY!
> *



SAME HERE IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...


*HAPPY LATE BIRTH DAY!!!!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAPPY LATE BIRTH DAY!!!!
















[/quote]*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAPPY LATE BIRTH DAY!!!!*
















[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 23 2009, 11:40 PM~15762484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS YOURS? :0 :0 :0 
LOOKS CRAZY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 24 2009, 09:47 AM~15765726
> *SORRY BUT :nono:...
> IM GONNA PARTY A DAY BEFORE... :biggrin:
> BUT WILL BE THERE A BIT LATE TO REPP....
> *


  OK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 24 2009, 10:03 AM~15765887
> *THATS YOURS?  :0 :0  :0
> LOOKS CRAZY!
> *


SHOULD I DO MORE TO IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 23 2009, 09:29 PM~15758764
> *what up goodtimes is there a bike chapter in hampton roads va?
> *



SOON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 24 2009, 02:20 PM~15768209
> *SOON
> *


U GUYS GOTTA WORK TOGETHER TO START A NEW CHAP!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> *HAPPY LATE BIRTH DAY!!!!*


[/quote]
THANX WENDY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 24 2009, 01:21 PM~15767774
> *SHOULD I DO MORE TO IT
> *


MMM WUT ELSE????!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

I GUESS WE R GONNA HAVE TO PUT IT ON A DIFFERENT SHOW!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 24 2009, 09:44 AM~15765697
> *GREAT PICTURES    ROBERTO....
> HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD BIRTH DAY...
> SO DID YOU DO ANYTHING SPECIAL..?
> OTHER THAN THE SHOW?
> *


WHEN I GOT HOME MOST OF MA FAMILY WAS THERE....THEY HAD CARNITAS N A CAKE!!!!OHH N I WENT OUT TO SEE SOME GIRLS!!!LOL


----------



## luckcharm818

were the shows at


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:40 PM~15762484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks sick foo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2009, 06:13 PM~15770576
> *WHEN I GOT HOME MOST OF MA FAMILY WAS THERE....THEY HAD CARNITAS N A CAKE!!!!OHH N I WENT OUT TO SEE SOME GIRLS!!!LOL
> *


CLEAN CLEAN HOPE U HAD FUN G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 24 2009, 08:46 PM~15772398
> *were the shows at
> *


WHICH ONE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2009, 06:07 PM~15770513
> *MMM WUT ELSE????!!!!
> *


THERE ALOT MORE IDEALS I HAVE IN MY HEAD...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 24 2009, 08:51 PM~15772485
> *that looks sick foo
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:04 PM~15773498
> *THERE ALOT MORE IDEALS I HAVE IN MY HEAD...
> *


maybe some lazer designs????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:01 PM~15773453
> *CLEAN CLEAN HOPE U HAD FUN G
> *


I DID HOMIE!!!....MOST OF IT WUZ WITH ALL OF MY GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2009, 10:50 PM~15774093
> *maybe some lazer designs????
> *


YEA IM THINKING ABOUT IT TO BUT I JUST LEAVE IT LIKE THAT FOR NOW.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

nice rides good times


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 09:57 AM~15777239
> *nice rides good times
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 09:56 AM~15777230
> *YEA IM THINKING ABOUT IT TO BUT I JUST LEAVE IT LIKE THAT FOR NOW.
> *


COOLCOOL....HEY DOU HAVE CUSTOM FENDERS FOR IT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 09:57 AM~15777239
> *nice rides good times
> *


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 09:59 AM~15777264
> *COOLCOOL....HEY DOU HAVE CUSTOM FENDERS FOR IT?
> *


NAH IM JUST GOING TO GO WITH CHROME AND ENGRAVED FENDERS....I DONT LIKE THE CUSTOM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 02:19 PM~15779783
> *NAH IM JUST GOING TO GO WITH CHROME AND ENGRAVED FENDERS....I DONT LIKE THE CUSTOM
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 02:21 PM~15779809
> *
> *


I SEEN UR GIRLS FRAME


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2009, 09:05 PM~15770491
> *U GUYS GOTTA WORK TOGETHER TO START A NEW CHAP!!!
> *



who?

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 25 2009, 02:53 PM~15780124
> *who?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HEY IM STILL MAKING MY PHONE CALLS FOR THE BIKE... DID U GET MY OTHER PM WITH THE OTHER BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 25 2009, 02:53 PM~15780124
> *who?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


u n the guy who asked for a chapter in va


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:03 PM~15773478
> *WHICH ONE....
> *


ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 09:57 AM~15777240
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15781314
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP PAUL JR!!!

WUZ UP DAVID!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST CHILLN CAME BACK FROM TURLE PAD. DROP OFF MY BROTHER FRAME... AND U


----------



## Fleetangel

> JUST CHILLN CAME BACK FROM TURLE PAD. DROP OFF MY BROTHER FRAME... AND U
> 
> 
> 
> CLEANING THE ROOM AGAIN!
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> JUST CHILLN CAME BACK FROM TURLE PAD. DROP OFF MY BROTHER FRAME... AND U
> 
> 
> 
> CLEANING THE ROOM AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> THATS COOO.... HEY DO U STILL HAVE ALL THE PARTS FOR UR BIKE GIRL FRAME
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 05:26 PM~15781672
> *THATS COOO.... HEY DO U STILL HAVE ALL THE PARTS FOR UR BIKE GIRL FRAME
> *


I HAVE A FEW...WUT U NEED????...I GAVE SOME TO MY FRIEND!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 05:27 PM~15781679
> *I HAVE A FEW...WUT U NEED????...I GAVE SOME TO MY FRIEND!
> *


NA I WAS GOING TO SAY JUST PAINT THE GIRLS FRAME AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 05:35 PM~15781759
> *NA I WAS GOING TO SAY JUST PAINT THE GIRLS FRAME AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER.
> *


I AM BUT MY UNCLE WANTS TO GET IT DONE IN MEXICO....I DONT KNOW WHY....DID U SEE IT????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 05:36 PM~15781765
> *I AM BUT MY UNCLE WANTS TO GET IT DONE IN MEXICO....I DONT KNOW WHY....DID U SEE IT????
> *


YEA JUST DO IT HERE WHY WAIT WHEN U COULD GET IT DONE NOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 05:50 PM~15781863
> *YEA JUST DO IT HERE WHY WAIT WHEN U COULD GET IT DONE NOW.
> *


IMA TALK TO HIM N SEE WUZ UP....IM ALSO GETTIN ANOTHER TRIKE...BUT THIS ONE I VE BEEN WAITING FOR SO LONG...


----------



## 68 CHEVY

happy thanksgiving goodtimes from


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 25 2009, 06:48 PM~15782407
> *happy thanksgiving goodtimes from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 07:00 PM~15782567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 07:02 PM~15782599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 07:01 PM~15782591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15773478
> *WHICH ONE....
> *


which ever one is coming up


----------



## conejoz

HAPPY THANKS GIVING EVERYBODY 
FROM CONEJOS PINSTRIPING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 25 2009, 08:28 PM~15783486
> *which ever one is coming up
> *


ILL LET U KNOW. BUT FOR SURE U BETTER GO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 07:02 PM~15782599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A TIGHT PIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 06:45 PM~15782362
> *IMA TALK TO HIM N SEE WUZ UP....IM ALSO GETTIN ANOTHER TRIKE...BUT THIS ONE I VE BEEN WAITING FOR SO LONG...
> *


HURRY UP AND GET ... HEY UR HOMIE COULD PUT THE SPOKES BACK FOR 30 DOLLARS.. WHAT IF I PUT THEM ON AND HE JUST NEED TO TIGHT THEM UP


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

good pic happy turkey day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Nov 25 2009, 09:05 PM~15783928
> *HAPPY THANKS GIVING EVERYBODY
> FROM  CONEJOS PINSTRIPING
> *


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO U TO BRO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Nov 25 2009, 09:48 PM~15784488
> *good pic happy turkey day
> *


u to homie


----------



## BRUTA67

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 4 2009, 06:13 PM~15563837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first of all nice bikes on the silver bike the one that has the aztec calender where did u get that stand to hold up bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Nov 25 2009, 10:16 PM~15784853
> *first of all nice bikes on the silver bike the one that has the aztec calender where did u get that stand to hold up bike.
> *


ask a bike shop they will sell u one. for the twisted part i think its from a contenital kit im not sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING GOODTIMERS


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 12:24 AM~15786276
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING GOODTIMERS
> *


happy thanks giving to all the full timemers :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 12:25 AM~15786282
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING GOODTIMERS
> *


Happy thanks giving to all the full timers :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 12:25 AM~15786280
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING GOODTIMERS
> *


happy thanks giving to all the full timers


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 26 2009, 07:49 AM~15787757
> *happy thanks giving to all the full timemers :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


just got the turn table from las vegas and going to tryit out for the first time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 26 2009, 08:23 AM~15787905
> *Happy thanks giving to all the full timers :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


you to homie have a good and safe thanks giving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 26 2009, 09:12 AM~15788311
> *just got the turn table from las vegas  and going to tryit out for the first time  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you bought one already made. or that the one you were working on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## mr.casper

happy dia del pavo all goodtimes crew!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2009, 11:40 AM~15789667
> *happy dia del pavo all goodtimes crew!
> *


u to homie have good and safe thanksgiving


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2009, 12:27 PM~15790054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U TO HOMIE


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:19 AM~15789483
> *you bought one already made. or that the one you were working on
> *


no my brother inlaw the one in vegas did it with my dad


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GOOD TIMERS


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GOODTIMERS HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ CRACKIN VALLEROS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 09:45 PM~15784443
> *HURRY UP AND GET ...  HEY UR HOMIE COULD PUT THE SPOKES BACK FOR 30 DOLLARS.. WHAT IF I PUT THEM ON AND HE JUST NEED TO TIGHT THEM UP
> *


YEAH BRING EM ANY WAY...HES NOT REALLY A HOMIE ITS JUST THAT I KNOW HIM...HES FROM OXNARD....HE HAS A BIKE SHOP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 09:43 PM~15784420
> *THATS A TIGHT PIC
> *


THATS MY WALLPAPER!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 26 2009, 02:15 PM~15790979
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING GOODTIMERS HAVE A NICE DAY
> *


HAVE A SAFE AND GOOD THANKSGIVING TO ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2009, 02:36 PM~15791139
> *YEAH BRING EM ANY WAY...HES NOT REALLY A HOMIE ITS JUST THAT I KNOW HIM...HES FROM OXNARD....HE HAS A BIKE SHOP!
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHAT ARE U UP TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DECEMBER 6 THERE IS GOING TO BE A PARADE HERE IN HIGHLAND PARK. IF ANYBODY WANT TO GO AND RIDE THERE BIKE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DECEMBER 6 THERE IS GOING TO BE A PARADE HERE IN HIGHLAND PARK. IF ANYBODY WANT TO GO AND RIDE THERE BIKE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DECEMBER 6 THERE IS GOING TO BE A PARADE HERE IN HIGHLAND PARK. IF ANYBODY WANT TO GO AND RIDE THERE BIKE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 05:14 PM~15792307
> *DECEMBER 6 THERE IS GOING TO BE A PARADE HERE IN HIGHLAND PARK. IF ANYBODY WANT TO GO AND RIDE THERE BIKE LET ME KNOW.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 03:37 PM~15791641
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE...
> *


R U PAINTIN THE RINGS???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 26 2009, 09:12 AM~15788311
> *just got the turn table from las vegas  and going to tryit out for the first time  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOW IS IT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2009, 07:32 PM~15793245
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2009, 07:33 PM~15793255
> *R U PAINTIN THE RINGS???
> *


PAINTING THE LIP OF THE RIM AND THE CENTER PECIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 07:57 PM~15793450
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


not much just chillin with da fam!!...wuz up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 07:58 PM~15793456
> *PAINTING THE LIP OF THE RIM AND THE CENTER PECIE
> *


I LIKE THAT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2009, 08:15 PM~15793578
> *not much just chillin with da fam!!...wuz up
> *


THATS GOOD HOW WAS THANKS GIVING ... RIGHT HERE CHILLN WAITN FOR MY FAMILY TO LEAVE ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2009, 08:16 PM~15793581
> *I LIKE THAT!
> *


YUP YUP...IT BE DONE GETTN PAINTED NEXT WEEK.. SO I HOPE ITS DONE FOR THE PARADE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 08:55 PM~15793912
> *YUP YUP...IT BE DONE GETTN PAINTED NEXT WEEK.. SO I HOPE ITS DONE FOR THE PARADE...
> *


im gonna try to go....not promising anything dou


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2009, 08:54 PM~15793897
> *THATS GOOD HOW WAS THANKS GIVING ... RIGHT HERE CHILLN WAITN FOR MY FAMILY TO LEAVE ...
> *


its good...im full though...family still here....


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2009, 07:31 PM~15781070
> *HEY IM STILL MAKING MY PHONE CALLS FOR THE BIKE... DID U GET MY OTHER PM WITH THE OTHER BIKE.
> *


I NEED PICS :cheesy: 

I WAS LOOKING AT 2 DIFFERENT PRESENTS BUT IF I LIKE IT I MIGHT GET THAT ONE 

INSTEAD


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 25 2009, 07:46 PM~15781255
> *u n the guy who asked for a chapter in va
> *



NOT YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2009, 11:16 PM~15795127
> *its good...im full though...family still here....
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 27 2009, 05:06 AM~15796090
> *I NEED PICS  :cheesy:
> 
> I WAS LOOKING AT 2 DIFFERENT PRESENTS BUT IF I LIKE IT I MIGHT GET THAT ONE
> 
> INSTEAD
> *


HERE THE PICS. HE TRYN TO GET RID OF BOTH OF THESE BIKES
























also have a speaker box for the trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2009, 11:13 PM~15795109
> *im gonna try to go....not promising anything dou
> *


ITS COO IF U CANT HOMIE JUST SAVE UR MONEY FOR UR BIKE. I JUST POSTED UP IN ANYBODY WANTS TO GO ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

IM FULL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:42 AM~15797525
> *ITS COO IF U CANT HOMIE JUST SAVE UR MONEY FOR UR BIKE. I JUST POSTED UP IN ANYBODY WANTS TO GO ...
> *


HEY MY UNCLE IS GONNA PAY FOR MY PAINT JOB FOR FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:41 AM~15797516
> *HERE THE PICS. HE TRYN TO GET RID OF BOTH OF THESE BIKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have a speaker box for the trike
> *


HEY ASK HIM HOW MUCH FOR THE TRIKE KIT....SOMEONE FROM I.,E CHAPTER NEEDS ONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 02:03 PM~15798385
> *HEY ASK HIM HOW MUCH FOR THE TRIKE KIT....SOMEONE FROM I.,E CHAPTER NEEDS ONE!
> *


he selling the whole bike together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 02:02 PM~15798381
> *HEY MY UNCLE IS GONNA PAY FOR MY PAINT JOB FOR FLEET
> *


when u going to get it painnted


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 02:01 PM~15798379
> *IM FULL
> *


nice to meet u fulll


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 02:19 PM~15798480
> *nice to meet u fulll
> *


is full a new member :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 27 2009, 02:22 PM~15798497
> *is full a new member :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: 

how was ur thanks giving...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 02:28 PM~15798532
> *:yes:  :roflmao:
> 
> how was ur thanks giving...
> *


it was pretty good i was with my family for a while and then went with my sister to her friends party and you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 27 2009, 02:36 PM~15798601
> *it was pretty good i was with my family for a while and then went with my sister to her friends party and you
> *


nothing just ate turkey with my family and watch movies. it was good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION MIGHT BE OUT FOR SAN BERDINO. BUT PROBABLY WITH NO DISPLAY. IM HOPING...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 02:39 PM~15798622
> *nothing just ate turkey with my family and watch movies. it was good.
> *


thats good i guess everyone had a great day yesturday..so how much are they charging for show on the 6th


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 27 2009, 02:46 PM~15798690
> *thats good i guess everyone had a great day yesturday..so how much are they charging for show on the 6th
> *


ITS NOT A CAR SHOW ITS A PARADE...ITS FREE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 27 2009, 02:22 PM~15798497
> *is full a new member :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 02:17 PM~15798465
> *he selling the whole bike together
> *


ohhh...cuz he doesnt need the frame....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 02:19 PM~15798475
> *when u going to get it painnted
> *


BY DECEMBER PROBABLY


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 05:08 PM~15799695
> *BY DECEMBER PROBABLY
> *


waz up GT :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 05:07 PM~15799685
> *ohhh...cuz he doesnt need the frame....
> *


waz up GT 

:wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 05:00 PM~15799647
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


waz up GT 

:around:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 05:08 PM~15799695
> *BY DECEMBER PROBABLY
> *


do it.. dont lagg it... keep pushing homie.... u should see what im going threw right now. i put my whole pay check in the bike and leave like 20 bucks for gas for 2 weeks most of the time i walk it to work. so i used the gas for car shows.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)

i wonder who u are....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 05:07 PM~15799685
> *ohhh...cuz he doesnt need the frame....
> *


o i dont know then hit him up ... he told me different


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 27 2009, 07:35 PM~15801017
> *waz up GT
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats up homie how was thanks giving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 05:00 PM~15799647
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


no violence please... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 08:16 PM~15801403
> *no violence please... :biggrin:
> *


HAHA...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 08:15 PM~15801392
> *o i dont know then hit him up ... he told me different
> *


WHO?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 08:08 PM~15801324
> *do it.. dont lagg it... keep pushing homie.... u should see what im going threw right now. i put my whole pay check in the bike and leave like 20 bucks for gas for 2 weeks most of the time i walk it to work. so i used the gas for car shows.
> *


DAMN HOMIE!!!!...STRAIGHT UP FULLTIMER!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 09:14 PM~15801922
> *
> HAHA...
> *


U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING CONTINETAL KIT FLAT TWISTES FOR MY BRO BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 09:15 PM~15801932
> *WHO?
> *


LET ME TRY TO FIND HIM ON MYSPACE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 09:16 PM~15801940
> *DAMN HOMIE!!!!...STRAIGHT UP FULLTIMER!!!
> *


MAN I JUST WANT THE BIKE OUT. START ANOTHER GT EDITION 2. LOL. BY TIME I BUILD THE 2ND ONE THE FIRST ONE BE BURNED OUT ..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHECK THIS OUT ROBERTO U SHOULD CUT THE PART OUT ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 09:28 PM~15802094
> *LET ME TRY TO FIND HIM ON MYSPACE
> *


U TALKIN BOUT ANDREW????I GOT HIM!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 09:51 PM~15802315
> *CHECK THIS OUT ROBERTO U SHOULD CUT THE PART OUT ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOPE....IVE NEVER SEEN A BIKE WITH THAT PART!!!....THATS LIKE ONE OF THE FIRST THINGS I WANTED...A BLITTLE BOX UNDER THE SEAT POST!....FOR MORE DESIGNS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 09:28 PM~15802083
> *U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING CONTINETAL KIT FLAT TWISTES FOR MY BRO BIKE
> *


NOPE....BUT IF I HEAR BOUT ONE ILL LET U KNOW!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 12:54 AM~15803737
> *NOPE....IVE NEVER SEEN A BIKE WITH THAT PART!!!....THATS LIKE ONE OF THE FIRST THINGS I WANTED...A BLITTLE BOX UNDER THE SEAT POST!....FOR MORE DESIGNS!
> *


o i see i seee


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 12:53 AM~15803729
> *U TALKIN BOUT ANDREW????I GOT HIM!
> *


nope thats not big andrew bike its another guy .. i dont know his name


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:angry:  :tears:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 12:06 PM~15805716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:    :tears:
> *


badazz!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 09:17 AM~15804819
> *o i see  i seee
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 12:06 PM~15805716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:    :tears:
> *


thats bad ass bike!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 05:03 PM~15807257
> *badazz!!!
> *


thanks ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 28 2009, 05:21 PM~15807371
> *thats bad ass bike!!!!!!!!
> *


that my old bike i build i miss it...  ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 05:05 PM~15807270
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


fuck i want my bike its gettn me pissssss


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 06:14 PM~15807692
> *fuck i want my bike its gettn me pissssss
> *


ME 2!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 06:17 PM~15807715
> *ME 2!!!....
> *


once i give the money to joel for the rims this monday... thats im going to get shit done faster....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 06:19 PM~15807725
> *once i give the money to joel for the rims this monday... thats im going to get shit done faster....
> *


KOOL...HEY I FOUND A HYDRO KIT ON PROHOPPER FOR 425


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 07:13 PM~15808073
> *KOOL...HEY I FOUND A HYDRO KIT ON PROHOPPER FOR 425
> *


it use or na... im just want the cyclinders thats it there bill forbrand new and im getting some hydrolics like that betty boo bike. i talk to the guy he going to do my work ....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 06:12 PM~15807680
> *that my old bike i build i miss it...   ..
> *


ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 05:04 PM~15807260
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15808097
> *it use or na... im just want the cyclinders thats it there bill forbrand new and im getting some hydrolics like that betty boo bike. i talk to the guy he going to do my work ....
> *


ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15808097
> *it use or na... im just want the cyclinders thats it there bill forbrand new and im getting some hydrolics like that betty boo bike. i talk to the guy he going to do my work ....
> *


BRAND NEW....THEY CYLINDERS ARE 90 BUCKZ I THINK FOR THE PAIR


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 28 2009, 07:56 PM~15808438
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 06:11 PM~15807669
> *thanks ....
> *


DID U EVER RODE IT?


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 27 2009, 05:00 PM~15799647
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


very funny roberto


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15809359
> *very funny roberto
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 28 2009, 09:29 PM~15809359
> *very funny roberto
> *


LOL I BET U GUYS R FIGHTN SIDE BY SIDE ON THE COMPUTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 08:46 PM~15808939
> *BRAND NEW....THEY CYLINDERS ARE 90 BUCKZ I THINK FOR THE PAIR
> *


WHERE AT CUZ I SEE THEM FOR 100 BRAND NEW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 08:49 PM~15808969
> *DID U EVER RODE IT?
> *


YUP I DID MAYBE COUPLE TIMES IN A PARADE AND AT THE SUPER SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SHIRTS ARE ALMOST DONE WE WORKING ON THEM BRING THE REST OF THE MONEY AT THE MEETING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 09:53 PM~15809567
> *LOL I BET U GUYS R FIGHTN SIDE BY SIDE ON THE COMPUTER
> *


WE FIGHTIN JU JIT ZU OR WUTEVER THE FUCK IT IS....SHE ENDS UP CRYIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 11:55 PM~15810421
> *WE FIGHTIN JU JIT ZU OR WUTEVER THE FUCK IT IS....SHE ENDS UP CRYIN
> *


SHE GOING TO WUPP UR ASSS FOOO...LOL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:04 AM~15810479
> *SHE GOING TO WUPP UR ASSS FOOO...LOL...
> *


SHE BIT ME TODAY!!!! :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 09:55 PM~15809582
> *WHERE AT CUZ I SEE THEM FOR 100 BRAND NEW...
> *


PROHOPPER.COM OR PROHOPPERHYDRAULICS.COM....IM PRETTY SURE IS THE FIRST ONE!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:06 AM~15810496
> *SHE BIT ME TODAY!!!! :angry:
> *


u deserved it...since u keep saying i cry evertime when u know ur the one who alaways taps out.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 09:56 PM~15809591
> *YUP I DID MAYBE COUPLE TIMES IN A PARADE AND AT THE SUPER SHOW.
> *


DID U EVER PLACED AT ANY LRM SHOWZ??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15810516
> *u deserved it...since u keep saying i cry evertime when u know ur the one who alaways taps out.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U KNOW WUT :buttkick:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 28 2009, 09:57 PM~15809596
> *SHIRTS ARE ALMOST DONE WE WORKING ON THEM BRING THE REST OF THE MONEY AT THE MEETING
> *


I WILL!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15810514
> *PROHOPPER.COM OR PROHOPPERHYDRAULICS.COM....IM PRETTY SURE IS THE FIRST ONE!
> *


YEA THATS AT PROHOPPER I LOOK UP ALREADY ... LONG TIME AGO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:10 AM~15810519
> *DID U EVER PLACED AT ANY LRM SHOWZ??
> *


IDK I NEVER STAYED AT FOR THE TROPHIESAT LRM. I TOOK COUPLE CASH PRIZE AND BEST SHOW. FIRST PLACE, BEST MURALS, BEST DISPLAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15810516
> *u deserved it...since u keep saying i cry evertime when u know ur the one who alaways taps out.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN SHE PUT U ON BLAST.. GIVE U PROPS... PUT HIM ON CHECK ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN I GOT MY POPCORN OUT ABOUT TO SEE SOME FAMILY MEMBERS FIGHT ON THIS :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:20 AM~15810590
> *IDK I NEVER STAYED AT FOR THE TROPHIESAT LRM. I TOOK COUPLE CASH PRIZE AND BEST SHOW. FIRST PLACE, BEST MURALS, BEST DISPLAY
> *


DAMN!!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:21 AM~15810597
> *DAMN SHE PUT U ON BLAST.. GIVE U PROPS... PUT HIM ON CHECK ....
> *


SHE CALLSMY UNCLE EVERYITIMEIM WINNING....DAT MEANS ALWAYS!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:22 AM~15810606
> *DAMN!!!!...
> *


YUP I EXSPECT ALOT WINS WITH THIS BIKE IM BUILDING... HOPING TO TAKE FIRST IN EVERY CATERGORY...IF NOT FUCK IT KEEP DOING MORE TO IT GETS FIRST


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:18 AM~15810578
> *YEA THATS AT PROHOPPER I LOOK UP ALREADY ... LONG TIME AGO
> *


I WANT THOSE!!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:23 AM~15810613
> *SHE CALLSMY UNCLE EVERYITIMEIM WINNING....DAT MEANS ALWAYS!!LOL
> *


HAHHAHA UR A FOO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:23 AM~15810616
> *YUP I EXSPECT ALOT WINS WITH THIS BIKE IM BUILDING... HOPING TO TAKE FIRST IN EVERY CATERGORY...IF NOT FUCK IT KEEP DOING MORE TO IT GETS FIRST
> *


DATS RIGHT KEEP PUSHING IT!!!...ON FLEETANGEL IM JUST GONNA BUILD IT THE WAY IM GONNA LOVE IT....NOT TOO RADICAL!!!...MORE LIKE A SMOOTH RIDE~!~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:24 AM~15810620
> *I WANT THOSE!!!!...
> *


BUY SOME IM GOING TO GET SOME HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:24 AM~15810626
> *HAHHAHA UR A FOO
> *


NAA SHESA CHICKEN!LOL


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:11 AM~15810528
> *U KNOW WUT :buttkick:
> *


:worship: thats going to be you when we fight again ... hno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:26 AM~15810638
> *BUY SOME IM GOING TO GET SOME HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEK
> *


I AM....IMA SEE HOW IM GONNA PUT SOME IN THE BACK TOO...SO IT CAN HIT THE BACK BUMPER!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 29 2009, 12:26 AM~15810641
> *:worship:  thats going to be you when we fight again ...  hno:
> *


 :happysad: GO TO SLEEP PLEASE!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:29 AM~15810662
> *:happysad: GO TO SLEEP PLEASE!
> *


okay i will go to sleep just cuz i want to let u win on something


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:25 AM~15810633
> *DATS RIGHT KEEP PUSHING IT!!!...ON FLEETANGEL IM JUST GONNA BUILD IT THE WAY IM GONNA LOVE IT....NOT TOO RADICAL!!!...MORE LIKE A SMOOTH RIDE~!~
> *


IM STILL GOING TO RIDE MY SHIT ....... LOL... IM JUST GOING TO HAVE 2 DIFERENT FORKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:27 AM~15810648
> *I AM....IMA SEE HOW IM GONNA PUT SOME IN THE BACK TOO...SO IT CAN HIT THE BACK BUMPER!!!!
> *


U CANT U ALREADY MADE UR RIM TO FIT THE BACK FENDER OR IF U PUT A SMALLER RIM IN THE BACK U COULD DROP THE BACK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 29 2009, 12:26 AM~15810641
> *:worship:  thats going to be you when we fight again ...  hno:
> *


SHE SAID SHE GOING TO KNOCK U OUT LIKE THE CHINO DID TO COTTON ...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 29 2009, 12:33 AM~15810682
> *okay i will go to sleep just cuz i want to let u win on something
> *


GIVE U PROPS... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY DAVID THIS WAS MY OLD TRIKE 

I HAD OTHER TRIKES BUT I DONT GOT NO PICS


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 01:12 AM~15810868
> *HEY DAVID THIS WAS MY OLD TRIKE
> 
> I HAD OTHER TRIKES BUT I DONT GOT NO PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is dad azz!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:29 AM~15810662
> *:happysad: GO TO SLEEP PLEASE!
> *


ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:34 AM~15810688
> *IM STILL GOING TO RIDE MY SHIT ....... LOL... IM JUST GOING TO HAVE 2 DIFERENT FORKS
> *


tt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 29 2009, 01:08 PM~15813075
> *that shit is dad azz!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:35 AM~15810699
> *U CANT U ALREADY MADE UR RIM TO FIT THE BACK FENDER OR IF U PUT A SMALLER RIM IN THE BACK U COULD DROP THE BACK
> *


CUZ I STILL GOT A LOT OF CUSTOMIZATION IN MY MIND


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 12:34 AM~15810688
> *IM STILL GOING TO RIDE MY SHIT ....... LOL... IM JUST GOING TO HAVE 2 DIFERENT FORKS
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 06:39 PM~15815252
> *CUZ I STILL GOT A LOT OF CUSTOMIZATION IN MY MIND
> *


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 29 2009, 01:08 PM~15813075
> *that shit is dad azz!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was loud.. but ididnt have bass like urs...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 06:39 PM~15815252
> *CUZ I STILL GOT A LOT OF CUSTOMIZATION IN MY MIND
> *


cooo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sup goodtimers 

where is wendy,big andrew, luckycharms


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2009, 07:29 PM~15815722
> *cooo
> *


did u go tothe show today???


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 29 2009, 11:22 PM~15818873
> *whatz up
> *


sup homie how u beeeen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 10:16 PM~15817871
> *did u go tothe show today???
> *


NA WENT TO MY MEETN...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAY GUYS WHATS UP
WOW! ITS SEEMS LIKE A LOOOONG AS
TIME THAT I HAD'NT LOGGED IN HERE...
I TOOK A LOOONG AS BREAK.....SO WHATS UP HOW
IS EVERYONE...HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT THANKS GIVING!*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 12:53 PM~15822813
> *HAY GUYS WHATS UP
> WOW ITS SEEMS LIKE A LOOOONG AS
> TIME THAT I HAD LOGGED IN HERE...
> I TOOK A LOOONG BREAK.....SO WHATS UP HOW
> IS EVERYONE...HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT THANKS GIVING!
> *


HOW WAS UR THANKSGIVING WENDY ,,,,


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

IT WAS GOOD THANKS! STARTED PREPARING THINGS A DAY BEFORE AND COOKING 
SINCE 11AM...IT ENDED REAL EARLY ABOUT 9PM MY HUSBAND HAD TO WORK THE
NEXT DAY AT 5AM.....SO THE NEXT DAY I WENT SHOPPING FOR BLACK FRIDAY...
ALL WEEKEND I WAS OUT DOING SOMETHING.... :uh: VERY EXHAUSTED BUT
HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: AND YOU GUYS?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 09:29 AM~15820609
> *NA WENT TO MY MEETN...
> *


IM JUST A BIT CURIOUS BUT WHAT MEETINGS DO YOU GO TO
IVE HEARD YOU BEFORE SAYING SOMETHIN ABOUT MEETINGS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 12:57 PM~15822840
> *IT WAS GOOD THANKS! STARTED PREPARING THINGS A DAY BEFORE AND COOKING
> SINCE 11AM...IT ENDED REAL EARLY ABOUT 9PM MY HUSBAND HAD TO WORK THE
> NEXT DAY AT 5AM.....SO THE NEXT DAY I WENT SHOPPING FOR BLACK FRIDAY...
> ALL WEEKEND I WAS OUT DOING SOMETHING.... :uh: VERY EXHAUSTED BUT
> HAD A GOOD TIME  :biggrin:  AND YOU GUYS?
> *


NOTHING REALLY JUST CHILL WITH THE FAMILY. I DIDNT REALLY GO OUT. JUST WENT TO THE MEETING FOR MY CLUB AND THATS IT.. IT WAS BORING VACATION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 01:00 PM~15822872
> *IM JUST A BIT CURIOUS BUT WHAT MEETINGS DO YOU GO TO
> IVE HEARD YOU BEFORE SAYING SOMETHIN ABOUT MEETINGS
> *


O IT WAS JUST THE EAST LA CHAPTER MEETING.. BUT THE MEETING WITH ALL PRESDENT AND VICE FROM CAR AND BIKE CLUB NEEDS TO BE THERE DECEMBER 5TH


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2009, 07:13 PM~15770576
> *WHEN I GOT HOME MOST OF MA FAMILY WAS THERE....THEY HAD CARNITAS N A CAKE!!!!OHH N I WENT OUT TO SEE SOME GIRLS!!!LOL
> *



OH THATS NICE I HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME..
AND HOW NICE FOR YOUR FAMILY TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU... :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY THERE TO ALL HOPE YOU ALL HAD A HAPPY THANKS GIVING DAY!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 01:11 PM~15822951
> *OH THATS NICE I HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME..
> AND HOW NICE FOR YOUR FAMILY TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU... :cheesy:
> *


YEA IT ALRIGHT I DONT REALLY LIKE NONE OF THE FOOD..JUST ONLY PUMPKIN PIE...LOL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 02:06 PM~15822915
> *O IT WAS JUST THE EAST LA CHAPTER MEETING.. BUT THE MEETING WITH ALL PRESDENT AND VICE FROM CAR AND BIKE CLUB NEEDS TO BE THERE DECEMBER 5TH
> *



YEAH I KNOW...STILL GETTING SOMETHING ARRANGED FOR A BABY SITTER
FOR MY GIRLS FOR THAT DAY.....ARE YOU GONNA BE THERE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 01:15 PM~15822987
> *YEAH I KNOW...STILL GETTING SOMETHING ARRANGED FOR A BABY SITTER
> FOR MY GIRLS FOR THAT DAY.....ARE YOU GONNA BE THERE?
> *


YEA IM GOING TO GO....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 03:17 PM~15798465
> *he selling the whole bike together
> *



WELL SEE THE ORANGE BIKE ON TOP BELONGS TO ANDREW
HE WANTS TO GET RID OF THE WHOLE BIKE TOGETHER...NO PARTING OUT
AND THE BOTTOM BIKE THE GREEN TRIKE IT BELONGS TO BIG ANDREW
AND HE MIGHT CONSIDER PARTING OUT IF YOU GUYS ASK HIM....WHO KNOWS
ITS WORTH A TRY....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 02:04 PM~15822900
> *NOTHING REALLY JUST CHILL WITH THE FAMILY. I DIDNT REALLY GO OUT. JUST WENT TO THE MEETING FOR MY CLUB AND THATS IT.. IT WAS BORING VACATION
> *



WELL ATLEAST YOU GOT TO RELAX..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 02:18 PM~15823014
> *YEA IM GOING TO GO....
> *



THATS KOOL ITS GOOD THAT THEY TOOK US BIKE CLUG IN CONSIDERATION.... :biggrin:...NOT THAT THEY NEVER DID BUT
TO INCLUDE US WITH THE BIG GUYS....AND LET US SPEAK OUR MINDS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 01:21 PM~15823040
> *WELL SEE THE ORANGE BIKE ON TOP BELONGS TO ANDREW
> HE WANTS TO GET RID OF THE WHOLE BIKE TOGETHER...NO PARTING OUT
> AND THE BOTTOM BIKE THE GREEN TRIKE IT BELONGS TO BIG ANDREW
> AND HE MIGHT CONSIDER PARTING OUT IF YOU GUYS ASK HIM....WHO KNOWS
> ITS WORTH A TRY....
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 01:24 PM~15823064
> *WELL ATLEAST YOU GOT TO RELAX..... :biggrin:
> *


LOL TRUE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 01:27 PM~15823095
> *THATS KOOL ITS GOOD THAT THEY TOOK US BIKE CLUG IN CONSIDERATION.... :biggrin:...NOT THAT THEY NEVER DID BUT
> TO INCLUDE US WITH THE BIG GUYS....AND LET US SPEAK OUR MINDS..
> *


LOL... THATS TRUE....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 02:49 PM~15823716
> *LOL... THATS TRUE....
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 02:48 PM~15823699
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2009, 04:27 PM~15824644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 04:38 PM~15824751
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 04:39 PM~15824757
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> :biggrin:
> [/quote :loco:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 05:55 PM~15825492
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 05:55 PM~15825499
> *WHATS UP
> *


gust chiling :loco:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 06:43 PM~15826084
> *gust chiling  :loco:
> *


THATS COO U COMING DOWN THIS SATURDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 06:42 PM~15826067
> *:loco:
> *


  :buttkick:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> :biggrin:
> [/quote :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> :twak: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 08:03 PM~15826999
> *THATS COO U COMING DOWN THIS SATURDAY
> *


im going to the miding
:burn:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 08:13 PM~15827115
> *im going to the miding
> :burn:
> *


COO COO SEE U HERE...ILL MAKE UR CDS


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 08:42 PM~15827527
> *COO COO SEE U HERE...ILL MAKE UR CDS
> *


grasias homie :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 08:05 PM~15827025
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 08:04 PM~15827012
> *  :buttkick:
> *


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 09:50 PM~15828526
> *grasias homie :wave:
> *


COOO ANYTIME


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 30 2009, 01:14 PM~15822975
> *HEY THERE TO ALL HOPE YOU ALL HAD A HAPPY THANKS GIVING DAY!!
> *


THANX WENDY...COMO ESTAN???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST CAME BACK FROM PICKN UP SOME PARTS FROM JOEL... I GOT MORE PARTS THAT I ORDER DESIDE IM GOING WITH EVERYTHING CUSTOM EXCEPT THE FENDERS BRACKET AND THE CONTINETAL KIT..

I GOT MORE MOVITVATED... I THINK IF IM NEVER GOING TO FINISH THE BIKE BECAUSE ONCE I GET PARTS I WANT TO ADD MORE TO IT.... :roflmao: BUT FOR SURE BE DONE BY SUMMER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 06:42 PM~15826067
> *:loco:
> *


HAHAHA THIS FOOL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:26 PM~15829026
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM PICKN UP SOME PARTS FROM JOEL... I GOT MORE PARTS THAT I ORDER DESIDE IM GOING WITH EVERYTHING CUSTOM EXCEPT THE FENDERS BRACKET AND THE CONTINETAL KIT..
> 
> I GOT MORE MOVITVATED... I THINK IF IM NEVER GOING TO FINISH THE BIKE BECAUSE ONCE I GET PARTS I WANT TO ADD MORE TO IT.... :roflmao: BUT FOR SURE BE DONE BY SUMMER.
> *


TAKE UR TIME!!!....IT WILL BE WORTH AT THE END!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP ROBERTO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2009, 10:29 PM~15829047
> *HAHAHA THIS FOOL!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2009, 10:30 PM~15829062
> *TAKE UR TIME!!!....IT WILL BE WORTH AT THE END!
> *


FUCK THAT I AINT TAKN NO TIME NO MORE IM GOING TO RUSH IT. GET EVERYCENT THAT I HAVE IN THAT BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, RND GRAFFIX

SUP HOMIE WELCOME TO GOODTIMES TOPIC. DONT BE SCAARED TI WRITE ON HERE. WE ARE ACCEPTING APPS FOR FULLTIME MEBERS ONLY... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:41 PM~15829183
> *FUCK THAT I AINT TAKN NO TIME NO MORE IM GOING TO RUSH IT. GET EVERYCENT THAT I HAVE IN THAT BIKE.
> *


 :twak: DONT RUSH IT!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:40 PM~15829170
> *:loco:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 10:39 PM~15829157
> *SUP ROBERTO
> *


ZUP LOKO....WUT U UP TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2009, 10:46 PM~15829244
> *:twak: DONT RUSH IT!!!....
> *


 IM GETTING IT DONE FAST NOW IM MOTIVATED:banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2009, 10:48 PM~15829267
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :guns: :burn: :rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST CHILLN BORED AT THE HOUSE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:06 AM~15830154
> *IM GETTING IT DONE FAST NOW IM MOTIVATED:banghead:
> *


 :0 ......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:07 AM~15830164
> *:guns:  :burn:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:09 AM~15830186
> *JUST CHILLN BORED AT THE HOUSE
> *


where the hynaz at??! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 04:31 PM~15836438
> *:0 ......
> *


I GOT WHAT I GOT TO DO GET THE BIKE OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 04:32 PM~15836450
> *where the hynaz at??! :biggrin:
> *


THEY ARE THERE WHERE URS... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 04:57 PM~15836664
> *THEY ARE THERE WHERE URS... :biggrin:
> *


DOING HOMEWORK!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 04:56 PM~15836659
> *I GOT WHAT I GOT TO DO GET THE BIKE OUT
> *


TRUE....N IVE BEEN WORKIN HARD ON THE FRAMES.....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 05:09 PM~15836767
> *
> *


 :tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 1 2009, 06:56 PM~15837957
> *:tears:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 06:37 PM~15837735
> *TRUE....N IVE BEEN WORKIN HARD ON THE FRAMES.....
> *


HOW MANY HAVE U DONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 06:34 PM~15837703
> *DOING HOMEWORK!!!....
> *


HAHA THEY SHOULD BE DOING UR HW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 10:11 PM~15840499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos is it?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 09:50 PM~15840224
> *HAHA THEY SHOULD BE DOING UR HW
> *


NOPE....THEY OIN SOMETHING ELSE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 09:50 PM~15840218
> *HOW MANY HAVE U DONE
> *


I FINISHED TWO....N TWO THAT JUST CAME IN LAST SUNDAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yuma " GOODTIMES " bike club getting ready for VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lil homies from GOODTIMES az !!!!
[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY OLD BIKES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

.............T.........T..........T.......................


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 10:53 PM~15841103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............T.........T..........T.......................
> *


I LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 10:43 PM~15840986
> *NOPE....THEY OIN SOMETHING ELSE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEN WHAT U DOING ON HERE...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15841001
> *I FINISHED TWO....N TWO THAT JUST CAME IN LAST SUNDAY!
> *


THATS COO I THINK IM GETTN BOTH FRAMES DONE THIS WEEKN ////


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15840963
> *whos is it?
> *


POPEYE SON ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15841119
> *I LIKE THAT!!!
> *


818 RYDERS... :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 11:06 PM~15840433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

PEACE OUT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15841137
> *THATS COO I THINK IM GETTN BOTH FRAMES DONE THIS WEEKN ////
> *


PROGRESS!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15841124
> *THEN WHAT U DOING ON HERE...LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...GOODTIMING!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 05:39 PM~15824757
> *:roflmao:
> *



:werd:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 06:56 PM~15825504
> *:biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2009, 09:05 PM~15827025
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *



*X1000000000*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 10:51 PM~15828536
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2009, 11:30 PM~15829062
> *TAKE UR TIME!!!....IT WILL BE WORTH AT THE END!
> *



*X10000000000000000000*
SLOWLY BUT SURELY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2009, 11:25 PM~15829016
> *THANX WENDY...COMO ESTAN???
> *



GOOD THANKS!
SO HOW IS YOUR PROJECT GOING?
READY FOR THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 1 2009, 11:09 PM~15840471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW! :cheesy: 
GOOD OLD DAYS!!
I MISS IT JUST THE WAY IT LOOKED BEFORE I THINK I LIKED IT BETTER....
I REMEMBER THIS WAS THE GOOD TIMES O.C. SHOW THE FIRST DAY
WE EVER TOOK IT OUT AFTER THE UPGRADES AND ME AND MY HUBBY THOUGHT
WE WHERE FINALLY DONE WITH IT....BUT YEAH RIGHT....  NOT EVEN CLOSE...
BUT IT LOOKED CUTE AND STILL TOOK MANY THROPHIES HOME....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 2 2009, 12:06 AM~15841320
> *
> *



I MEMBER THIS TRIKE...CAN BELIEVE YOU SOLD IT FOR SOOO CHEAP!
IF I WOULD'VE BUY IF I HAD THE MONEY... THE GUY THAT BOUGHT IT CAME UP
ON A GOOOD AS DEAL....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
HEY THERE MEHDAO!!!!WELCOME TO OUR TOPIC


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2009, 05:27 PM~15824644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS GIRL! GOOD PIC :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2009, 05:27 PM~15824644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT SHOW WAS THIS I DIDNT SEE YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2009, 10:26 AM~15844870
> *WOW! :cheesy:
> GOOD OLD DAYS!!
> I MISS IT JUST THE WAY IT LOOKED BEFORE I THINK I LIKED IT BETTER....
> I REMEMBER THIS WAS THE GOOD TIMES O.C. SHOW THE FIRST DAY
> WE EVER TOOK IT OUT AFTER THE UPGRADES AND ME AND MY HUBBY THOUGHT
> WE WHERE FINALLY DONE WITH IT....BUT YEAH RIGHT....   NOT EVEN CLOSE...
> BUT IT LOOKED CUTE AND STILL TOOK MANY THROPHIES HOME....
> *


AND WATCH ITS STILL GOING TO GET MORE PARTS TO IT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2009, 10:28 AM~15844905
> *I MEMBER THIS TRIKE...CAN BELIEVE YOU SOLD IT FOR SOOO CHEAP!
> IF I WOULD'VE BUY IF I HAD THE MONEY... THE GUY THAT BOUGHT IT CAME UP
> ON A GOOOD AS DEAL....
> *


I KNOW I MESS UP NEXT PROJECT BE TREE WHEELER...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2009, 11:32 PM~15841627
> *PROGRESS!!!....
> *


LETS SEE IF I GET THE FRAME BACK THEN ILL POST PICS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2009, 10:18 AM~15844722
> *X10000000000000000000
> SLOWLY BUT SURELY
> *


I KNOW IKNOW BUT I FEEL LIKE IM BEHIND I NEED TO CATCH UP AND HAVE BIKE OUT ALREADY ...BUT ITS STILL GOING TO BE BUILD THE WAY I WANTED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2009, 01:43 PM~15847538
> *WHAT SHOW WAS THIS I DIDNT SEE YOU
> *


the old mem..bike show :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2009, 10:22 AM~15844794
> *GOOD THANKS!
> SO HOW IS YOUR PROJECT GOING?
> READY FOR THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND?
> *


HAY VA POCO A POCO....IM GOING SO SEE U THERE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2009, 03:42 PM~15848814
> *LETS SEE IF I GET THE FRAME BACK THEN ILL POST PICS..
> *


NICE!!!...PAINTED???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 2 2009, 05:56 PM~15850532
> *NICE!!!...PAINTED???
> *


YEA I THINK GT EDITION AND THE OTHER ONE. BUT I GOT TO MAKE UP A NAME FOR IT.. STILL NOT SURE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2009, 05:58 PM~15850563
> *YEA I THINK GT EDITION AND THE OTHER ONE. BUT I GOT TO MAKE UP A NAME FOR IT.. STILL NOT SURE...
> *


FOR THE OTHER ONE???


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2009, 03:41 PM~15848800
> *I KNOW I MESS UP NEXT PROJECT BE TREE WHEELER...
> *


hey dose anyone know were the meating is going to be the addres???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 2 2009, 06:51 PM~15851361
> *hey dose anyone know were the meating is going to be the addres???
> *


NOT YET!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 2 2009, 06:51 PM~15851361
> *hey dose anyone know were the meating is going to be the addres???
> *


dispensa i wont do it again.LOL!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 2 2009, 06:37 PM~15851150
> *FOR THE OTHER ONE???
> *


PROBALLY CALL IT GOLD DIGGER OR FLEETANGEL ...LOL...JP...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 2 2009, 06:51 PM~15851361
> *hey dose anyone know were the meating is going to be the addres???
> *


ITS GOING TO BE AT MY HOUSE. 

1465 ARMADALE AVE
LOS ANGELES CA 90042


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 2 2009, 08:24 PM~15852796
> *Q-VO GOODTIMERS
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:40 PM~15848789
> *AND WATCH ITS STILL GOING TO GET MORE PARTS TO IT...
> *



:uh: I KNOW...ITS A NEVER ENDING THING I WANT TO START ON MY
OTHER DAUGHTERS BIKE...BUT JUST NOT COMPLETELY SATISFIED WITH
THIS ONE YET AND I THINK NO ONE IS EVER THE MORE YOU ADD THE MORE
YOU WANT TO ADD.... :banghead: ..WHAT A HEADACHE....!!! IM THINKING OF
JUST DOING THE PEDAL CAR I JUST GOT FOR MY OTHER DAUGHTER...AND LESS
HASSLE...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 2 2009, 06:37 PM~15850225
> *the old mem..bike show  :biggrin:
> *




OH OK I MEMBER THAT DAY NOW.... :biggrin: 
THANKS! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING WITH THE PICS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:41 PM~15848800
> *I KNOW I MESS UP NEXT PROJECT BE TREE WHEELER...
> *



I KNOW MY HUSBAND TOLD ME THAT DAY YOU SOLD IT..."DONT WORRY
HELL MAKE A BETTER ONE AND SELL IT FOR CHEAP" LETS WAIT..... :biggrin: 
YOU JUST CANT STAY STILL CAN YOU?.....CAUSE THE OTHER BIKE THE PIRATE
BIKE YOU SOLD IT CHEAP TOO...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:43 PM~15848838
> *I KNOW IKNOW BUT I FEEL LIKE IM BEHIND I NEED TO CATCH UP AND HAVE BIKE OUT ALREADY ...BUT ITS STILL GOING TO BE BUILD THE WAY I WANTED
> *



YEAH I KNOW YOU WILL MAKE IT RIGHT IN A SAP....SPECIALLY IF YOUR PUTTING ALL YOUR
PAY CHECK ON IT..BUT YOU GOT A FEW MONTHS TO CATCH UP SINCE MOST
OF THE SHOWS ARE OVER FOR NOW TILL NEXT FEW MONTHS....NO HURRY....
ATLEAST MAKE SURE YOU GET MONEY TO EAT....CAUSE IF NOT YOUR GONNA
HAVE TO EAT YOUR BIKE....LOL!....J/K...THATS WHAT MY MOMA USE TO ALWAYS
TELL ME...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 2 2009, 06:55 PM~15850515
> *HAY VA POCO A POCO....IM GOING SO SEE U THERE!!!
> *



WELL DEPENDING WHAT MEETING...YOU THINKING ABOUT
THE ONE WITH THE PRES. AND VICE PRES...
YES SIR  ....UNLESS YOU DONT GO....
THEN I WONT SEE YOU....I WANTED TO ASK YOU
DO YOU HAVE A VICE PRES..?


----------



## Big Young

Firme bikes Homies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Big Young_@Dec 3 2009, 11:45 AM~15858999
> *Firme bikes Homies
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 3 2009, 10:20 AM~15858001
> *YEAH I KNOW YOU WILL MAKE IT RIGHT IN A SAP....SPECIALLY IF YOUR PUTTING ALL YOUR
> PAY CHECK ON IT..BUT YOU GOT A FEW MONTHS TO CATCH UP SINCE MOST
> OF THE SHOWS ARE OVER FOR NOW TILL NEXT FEW  MONTHS....NO HURRY....
> ATLEAST MAKE SURE YOU GET MONEY TO EAT....CAUSE IF NOT YOUR GONNA
> HAVE TO EAT YOUR BIKE....LOL!....J/K...THATS WHAT MY MOMA USE TO ALWAYS
> TELL ME...
> *


LOL.. I KNOW MY MOM GETS MAD AT ME CAUSE ALL I DO IS SPEND ON THE BIKE. I DONT DRIVE MY CAR MUCH AND I DONT BUY MYSELF ANYTHING.  . BUT ITS ALL GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 3 2009, 10:09 AM~15857911
> *:uh:  I KNOW...ITS A NEVER ENDING THING I WANT TO START ON MY
> OTHER DAUGHTERS BIKE...BUT JUST NOT COMPLETELY SATISFIED WITH
> THIS ONE YET AND I THINK NO ONE IS EVER THE MORE YOU ADD THE MORE
> YOU WANT TO ADD.... :banghead: ..WHAT A HEADACHE....!!! IM THINKING OF
> JUST DOING THE PEDAL CAR I JUST GOT FOR MY OTHER DAUGHTER...AND LESS
> HASSLE...
> *


THAT WOULD LIKE NICE. I GOTS LOT OF IDEALS FOR THAT I ALWAYS WANTED ONE. MAYBE WHEN I HAVE KID ILL BUILD ONE. BUT NOT RIGHT NOW...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 3 2009, 10:12 AM~15857943
> *I KNOW MY HUSBAND TOLD ME THAT DAY YOU SOLD IT..."DONT WORRY
> HELL MAKE A BETTER ONE AND SELL IT FOR CHEAP" LETS WAIT..... :biggrin:
> YOU JUST CANT STAY STILL CAN YOU?.....CAUSE THE OTHER BIKE THE PIRATE
> BIKE YOU SOLD IT CHEAP TOO...
> *


 AND THEN I SOLD THE BLACK BIKE AND THEN I SOLD THE RED BIKE. AND OTHER BIKES. I JUST LIKE BUILDING THEM . ITS FUN.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 2 2009, 07:49 PM~15852178
> *dispensa i wont do it again.LOL!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....HE BRO WE GOT A SHOW TO HITON THE 1`2TH....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:14 PM~15854665
> *PROBALLY CALL IT GOLD DIGGER OR FLEETANGEL ...LOL...JP...
> *


STOP!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 3 2009, 10:24 AM~15858047
> *WELL DEPENDING WHAT MEETING...YOU THINKING ABOUT
> THE ONE WITH THE PRES. AND VICE PRES...
> YES SIR   ....UNLESS YOU DONT GO....
> THEN I WONT SEE YOU....I WANTED TO ASK YOU
> DO YOU HAVE A VICE PRES..?
> *


YES THAT ONE!!!...DAVID THE ONE WITH THE GREEN TRIKE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Big Young_@Dec 3 2009, 11:45 AM~15858999
> *Firme bikes Homies
> *


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 12:29 PM~15859570
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....HE BRO WE GOT A SHOW TO HITON THE 1`2TH....
> *


WHERE IS IT AT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 12:30 PM~15859586
> *STOP!!!!!
> *


LOL... IM MESSING WIT U FOOO....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:33 PM~15859622
> *WHERE IS IT AT.
> *


SANTA BARBARA...ITS A PARADE AND A SHOW....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15859635
> *SUP
> *


NOT MUCH JUSTIN BED....LAZY!....WUZ UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15859626
> *LOL... IM MESSING WIT U FOOO....
> *


HAHA...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 12:34 PM~15859636
> *SANTA BARBARA...ITS A PARADE AND A SHOW....
> *


ITS ON A SATURDAY HUH


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:36 PM~15859658
> *ITS ON A SATURDAY HUH
> *


YES.....LETME TRY TO GET MORE INFO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 12:35 PM~15859643
> *NOT MUCH JUSTIN BED....LAZY!....WUZ UP!
> *


JUST HERE AT MY HOUSE CHILLING I WAS TO TIRED TO GO TO SCHOOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15859710
> *YES.....LETME TRY TO GET MORE INFO!
> *


AWW I CANT I WORK THAT SATURDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:50 PM~15859804
> *AWW I CANT I WORK THAT SATURDAY
> *


NO PROBLEM...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:49 PM~15859792
> *JUST HERE AT MY HOUSE CHILLING I WAS TO TIRED TO GO TO SCHOOL
> *


MY FOOT GOT HURT SO I WAS CREEPLIN...I FELT LIKE STAYING HOME!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 03:28 PM~15861340
> *NO PROBLEM...
> *


I JUST FOUND OUT THERE BIKE SOW THIS SUNDAY IN EAST LOS. BUT DAMN I GOT ALL THE BIKES GETTING WORK ON.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 03:30 PM~15861349
> *MY FOOT GOT HURT SO I WAS CREEPLIN...I FELT LIKE STAYING HOME!
> *


CRAZY FOO.. HEY U EVER TALK TO THAT ONE GIRL CAT EYES...


----------



## David Cervantes

whats up GT


----------



## David Cervantes

whats up GT :dunno:


----------



## David Cervantes

whats up GT :rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 3 2009, 05:00 PM~15862315
> *whats  up GT
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 05:53 PM~15862930
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN.
> *


I BEEN GOOD


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 3 2009, 06:00 PM~15863015
> *I BEEN GOOD
> *


cheek put the new video on my space!!!! give any comentes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 05:54 PM~15862940
> *TTT
> *


cheek out the new video on my my space!!!!! give ur comments :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

sorry i couldn't post it on lay low i dont know how but see it on my space give me commentes????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i just recieved my bike from the painter!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 3 2009, 07:24 PM~15863864
> *i just recieved my bike from the painter!!
> *


how did it come out??


----------



## BIG ANDREW

BADASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

wats up goodtimes 805 bike riders............how you all been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 3 2009, 06:22 PM~15863255
> *cheek put the new video on my space!!!! give any comentes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL CHECK OUT IN A BIT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 3 2009, 08:35 PM~15864738
> *BADASS!! :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 3 2009, 06:22 PM~15863255
> *cheek put the new video on my space!!!! give any comentes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=101128841


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:56 PM~15865885
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 03:36 PM~15861423
> *CRAZY FOO.. HEY U EVER TALK TO THAT ONE GIRL CAT EYES...
> *


NAA SHES A TRIP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 3 2009, 06:27 PM~15863312
> *sorry i couldn't post it on lay low i dont know how but see it on my space give me commentes????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=101128841


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 3 2009, 09:36 PM~15865588
> *wats up goodtimes 805 bike riders............how you all been
> *


WUZ UP CARNALITO!....GOODHOW BOUT U?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:55 PM~15865870
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN  :biggrin:
> *


X2~!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:28 PM~15866314
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=101128841
> *


ME LOVE IT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 3 2009, 10:32 PM~15866370
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *


WUZ UP LOKo!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 10:32 PM~15866366
> *ME LOVE IT!!! :cheesy:
> *


IT LOOKS TIGHT I LIKE IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 3 2009, 10:32 PM~15866370
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15866341
> *X2~!!!
> *


X3... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 10:28 PM~15866311
> *NAA SHES A TRIP!
> *


LOL.. SHE IS HUH.. I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY ME THINKING THAT. HAHA


----------



## BASH3R

wats up goodtimes


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:55 PM~15865870
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN  :biggrin:
> *


it happened but no picss


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 4 2009, 11:59 AM~15870960
> *it happened but no picss
> *


BOOOOO...LOL...JK... TRY TO GET SOME GEE OR U WANT IT A SURPRISE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 4 2009, 10:41 AM~15870105
> *wats up goodtimes
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 3 2009, 09:35 PM~15864738
> *BADASS!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
*~CONGRATULATIONS!!!~*
IM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU....


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 27 2009, 03:41 PM~15798644
> *GT EDITION MIGHT BE OUT FOR SAN BERDINO. BUT PROBABLY WITH NO DISPLAY. IM HOPING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put Pictures of the yellow frame thats looks there homie
se mira chingon


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2009, 01:32 PM~15859606
> *YES THAT ONE!!!...DAVID THE ONE WITH THE GREEN TRIKE!!!
> *


OH YEAH WELL THEN I WILL SEE YOU 2MORROW...
OH THATS KOOL THAT YOU HAVE A VICE PRES...THATS
A BIG HELP....THATS WHAT I NEED....I HAD A VERY, VERY GOOD
VICE PRES BACK WHEN I STARTED WITH THE CLUB AND SHE WAS
THE GREATEST PERSON EVER AND SOOO HELPFULL SHE HELPED ME PUT THE
CLUB OUT THERE.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 3 2009, 01:34 PM~15859626
> *LOL... IM MESSING WIT U FOOO....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 4 2009, 07:03 PM~15875113
> *OH YEAH WELL THEN I WILL SEE YOU 2MORROW...
> OH THATS KOOL THAT YOU HAVE A VICE PRES...THATS
> A BIG HELP....THATS WHAT I  NEED....I HAD A VERY, VERY GOOD
> VICE PRES BACK WHEN I STARTED WITH THE CLUB AND SHE WAS
> THE GREATEST PERSON EVER AND SOOO HELPFULL SHE HELPED ME PUT THE
> CLUB OUT THERE.....
> *


WHO WAS THAT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 4 2009, 06:58 PM~15875072
> *Put Pictures of the yellow frame thats looks there homie
> se mira chingon
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 4 2009, 07:06 PM~15875149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 4 2009, 08:10 PM~15875190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Orale , Esta chingon , nice paint job homie thanks for the pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15875221
> *Orale , Esta chingon , nice paint job homie thanks for the pics
> *


UR WELCOME HOMIE...


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY!...RADY FOR TOMORROW?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15874972
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> ~CONGRATULATIONS!!!~
> IM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU....
> *


X10000!!!!....GETTIN READY FOR '10


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 4 2009, 07:03 PM~15875113
> *OH YEAH WELL THEN I WILL SEE YOU 2MORROW...
> OH THATS KOOL THAT YOU HAVE A VICE PRES...THATS
> A BIG HELP....THATS WHAT I  NEED....I HAD A VERY, VERY GOOD
> VICE PRES BACK WHEN I STARTED WITH THE CLUB AND SHE WAS
> THE GREATEST PERSON EVER AND SOOO HELPFULL SHE HELPED ME PUT THE
> CLUB OUT THERE.....
> *


YUP...I NEED SOMEONE WHO CAN REP WHEN IM NOT THERE OR I CANT MAKE IT!....N HES DONE IT ALREADY!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 4 2009, 10:43 PM~15877199
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!...RADY FOR TOMORROW?
> *


I WONT BE THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 4 2009, 12:28 AM~15867521
> *LOL.. SHE IS HUH.. I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY ME THINKING THAT. HAHA
> *


SHES A DOUBLE FACE HOMIE....SHE USED TO TALK TO ME ALL SWEET N SHIT!


----------



## Fleetangel

U WORKING???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 4 2009, 10:43 PM~15877199
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!...RADY FOR TOMORROW?
> *


DAVID KNOW ABOUT THE MEETING ?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2009, 12:26 AM~15878065
> *DAVID KNOW ABOUT THE MEETING ?
> *


YES I CALLED HIM LIKE 3 WEEKS AGO N TODAY LIKE 2 HRS AGO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 5 2009, 12:22 AM~15878035
> *SHES A DOUBLE FACE HOMIE....SHE USED TO TALK TO ME ALL SWEET N SHIT!
> *


LOL... I TOLD HER STRAIGHT UP PLAYER CANT PLAY A PLAYER. BUT I JUST BEAT U AT UR OWN GAME. AND SHE WAS LIKE NA UR MY ONE AND ONLY. LOL. FOO SHE STUPID.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 5 2009, 12:26 AM~15878072
> *YES I CALLED HIM LIKE 3 WEEKS AGO N TODAY LIKE 2 HRS AGO!
> *


KOO THANKS TOLD HIM IT WAS @ THE BOSSES HOUSE 12 NOON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 5 2009, 12:23 AM~15878051
> *U WORKING???
> *


YEA I GOT TO WORK GET MY BIKE OUT.. EVEN GETTN SEC JOB. NEXT WEEKN AND CHRISMAS VACATION MAKING 5 BILLS .. I KNOW HOW TO DO TILE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 5 2009, 12:29 AM~15878094
> *LOL... I TOLD HER STRAIGHT UP PLAYER CANT PLAY A PLAYER. BUT I JUST BEAT U AT UR OWN GAME. AND SHE WAS LIKE NA UR MY ONE AND ONLY. LOL. FOO SHE STUPID.
> *


HAHAHA...SHE SAID THE SAMETO ME THAT SHE WAS FALLIN....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2009, 12:30 AM~15878103
> *KOO THANKS TOLD HIM IT WAS @ THE BOSSES HOUSE 12 NOON
> *


YES SIR!!!...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 5 2009, 12:35 AM~15878133
> *YES SIR!!!...
> *


GRACIAS  GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2009, 12:36 AM~15878139
> *GRACIAS   GT
> *


YA SABEZ BIG BRO!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GOODTIMES. WHO PAINTED THAT STEELERS FRAME? THAT SHIT IS REALLY BAD ASSSS.  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ISN'T THERE A CHAPTER IN PHOENIX? I THOUGHT THERE WAS NOT REALLY SURE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2009, 05:27 AM~15878920
> *WHAT'S UP GOODTIMES. WHO PAINTED THAT STEELERS FRAME? THAT SHIT IS REALLY BAD ASSSS.   :thumbsup:
> *


HERE IS PAGE HIS NAME IS TURTLE




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15879582


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2009, 05:28 AM~15878923
> *ISN'T THERE A CHAPTER IN PHOENIX? I THOUGHT THERE WAS NOT REALLY SURE.
> *


 :yes: WE GOT 3 CHAPTER IN AZ


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 5 2009, 12:34 AM~15878126
> *HAHAHA...SHE SAID THE SAMETO ME THAT SHE WAS FALLIN....
> *


LOL.. SHE KIND OF NASTY BUT HANDLE. SHE LIL FREAK..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 5 2009, 12:21 AM~15878032
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 4 2009, 07:48 PM~15874972
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> ~CONGRATULATIONS!!!~
> IM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU....
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

I JUST GOT HOME FROM THE MEETING......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 5 2009, 06:14 PM~15882957
> *TTT
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider

I.E CHECKING IN SUP BROTHERS AND SISTERS :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

I.E CHECKING IN SUP BROTHERS AND SISTERS :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

I.E CHECKING IN SUP BROTHERS AND SISTERS :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GT


----------



## David Cervantes

i cant sleep i drainked last night and feel like crap!!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## David Cervantes

cant leep drainked last night and feels like crap :barf: :barf:


----------



## David Cervantes

cant sleep drainked last night and fell like crap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 6 2009, 06:27 AM~15886772
> *i cant sleep i drainked last night and feel like crap!!! :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 5 2009, 10:19 PM~15885110
> *I.E CHECKING IN SUP BROTHERS AND SISTERS :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOW HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ CRACKIN EVERYBODY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 6 2009, 06:47 AM~15886824
> *cant sleep drainked last night and fell like crap
> *


HAHA....SIGUE TOMANDO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 5 2009, 10:18 PM~15885105
> *I.E CHECKING IN SUP BROTHERS AND SISTERS :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP JOE....HOWS UR RIDES???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15883712
> *TTT
> *


WUZ UP JUNIOR!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15891443
> *WUZ UP JUNIOR!
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 06:08 PM~15891420
> *HAHA....SIGUE TOMANDO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: waz up GT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 06:07 PM~15891413
> *WUZ CRACKIN EVERYBODY!!! :biggrin:
> *


waz up FLEETANGEL :tongue:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 6 2009, 07:00 PM~15891911
> *waz up FLEETANGEL :tongue:
> *


NOT MUCH DAWG....WUT U UP TO?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i need one of these for 20in.fan 144 spokes


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 6 2009, 07:25 PM~15892223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need one of these for 20in.fan 144 spokes
> *


do u need the holl rime??? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

no just that in the pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers


----------



## SJtonelocs

San Jose cruising through, cool meeting you guys yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15891443
> *WUZ UP JUNIOR!
> *


chilln what about u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SJtonelocs_@Dec 6 2009, 09:19 PM~15893469
> *San Jose cruising through, cool meeting you guys yesterday  :thumbsup:
> *


nice seein u bro!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2009, 09:18 PM~15893447
> *whats up goodtimers
> *


wuz up dawgie!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2009, 09:20 PM~15893481
> *chilln what about u
> *


same here!!....i went to the pomona swapmeet today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 11:05 PM~15895178
> *same here!!....i went to the pomona swapmeet today
> *


did u find anything


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 11:04 PM~15895161
> *wuz up dawgie!
> *


chilln what about u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2009, 11:23 PM~15895418
> *chilln what about u
> *


CHATTIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2009, 11:21 PM~15895385
> *did u find anything
> *


A PEDAL CAR FOR MY NEPHEW!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 11:31 PM~15895512
> *CHATTIN
> *


u miss out today ..it wa alot fine girls. there i got numbers. kick it with 2 today ....they bomb. i almost had queen of mexico or cutest or what ever she kept smilling at me and lookn but i couldnt catch up to her her stupid driver drove away


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2009, 11:32 PM~15895524
> *A PEDAL CAR FOR MY NEPHEW!
> *


how much


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

:werd:


----------



## David Cervantes

:rant:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 4 2009, 11:41 AM~15870105
> *wats up goodtimes
> *


:wave: 
WHATS UP BASHER HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 5 2009, 12:50 PM~15880395
> *THANK YOU
> *



YOUR WELCOME! :biggrin: 
AND THE LAST MEETING WE HAD WENT GREAT
AND WE WILL BE WORKING ON MAKING THE BIKE CLUB
BETTER AND STRONGER 4 2010....THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR 
HONEST OPINIONS..LIKES AND DISLIKES ABOUT THE 
CLUB...WILL TALK ABOUT IT MORE ON THE NEXT MEETING....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 AM~15857924
> *OH OK I MEMBER THAT DAY NOW.... :biggrin:
> THANKS! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING WITH THE PICS...
> *


i got alot more ill post later 

but its going great thanks for askin am shooting stright clownin this sunday 
for the magazine


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by SJtonelocs_@Dec 6 2009, 10:19 PM~15893469
> *San Jose cruising through, cool meeting you guys yesterday  :thumbsup:
> *



HEY THERE IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AGAIN...AND 
OFFICIALY MEETING YOU.... ......
GLAD YOU GUYS GOT HOME SAFE.....:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 6 2009, 08:25 PM~15892223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need one of these for 20in.fan 144 spokes
> *



WILL KEEP AN EYE ON IT 4 U... :x: 
USED OR NEW....?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS.......... :wave: :wave: *


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 7 2009, 03:55 PM~15902002
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hello wendy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sup people


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 7 2009, 03:55 PM~15902010
> *WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS..........  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 7 2009, 02:40 PM~15901834
> *:wave:
> WHATS UP BASHER HOW YOU DOING?
> *


im doing pretty good. how about your self??


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 7 2009, 05:41 PM~15903405
> *waz up GT
> *



HOW WAS UR WEEKN HOMIE


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 7 2009, 05:50 PM~15903544
> *HOW WAS UR WEEKN HOMIE
> *


ok how about yours-and the paraide? :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 7 2009, 05:57 PM~15903649
> *ok how about yours-and the paraide? :happysad:
> *


THE PARADE WAS COO .. NEXT YEAR WE SHOULD BRING BIKES PEOPLE WERE ASKN THIS YEAR,,


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WHATS UP GODDTIMERS....


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WHATS UP 818 HOW U GUYS DOING??


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*Congrats Good Timers !!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*Congrats Good Timers !!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*Congrats Good Timers !!!!*


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15904333
> *Congrats Good Timers !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is verry cool im going to see if i fined the magasing right now!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15904319
> *Congrats Good Timers !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keeping it real GT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15904323
> *Congrats Good Timers !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


felizidades to al the GOOD TIMERS!!!!!!!!!!! TTT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 7 2009, 07:29 PM~15905039
> *this is verry cool im going to see if i fined the magasing right now!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I GIVE AUTOGRAPHS MY NAME COMES OUT. AND LOOK ROBERTO...LOL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 7 2009, 06:33 PM~15904223
> *WHATS UP GODDTIMERS....
> *


HEY U WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15904319
> *Congrats Good Timers !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOODTIMES 4 LIFE BITCCHHHHHHHHES...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 7 2009, 08:56 PM~15906334
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE BITCCHHHHHHHHES...
> *


THATS F....... RITE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15904323
> *Congrats Good Timers !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BETTER GET BITCHES....NOW THAT IM FAMOUS!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 7 2009, 08:54 PM~15906309
> *I GIVE AUTOGRAPHS MY NAME COMES OUT. AND LOOK ROBERTO...LOL...
> *


U GOTTA ADMIT IT FOOL!!!...I WAS LOOKIN HOT!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 5 2009, 10:18 PM~15885105
> *I.E CHECKING IN SUP BROTHERS AND SISTERS :biggrin:
> *


hey whas up how u been???


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 7 2009, 08:55 PM~15906322
> *HEY U WHATS UP HOW U BEEN
> *


HEY IVE BEEN GOOD JUST GOING TO SCHOOL AND U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 7 2009, 10:04 PM~15907447
> *I BETTER GET BITCHES....NOW THAT IM FAMOUS!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


damn ur sayn u never got none b4....lmao... jp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 7 2009, 11:20 PM~15908671
> *HEY IVE BEEN GOOD JUST GOING TO SCHOOL AND U
> *


same here just going to schooool... and tryn to study my asvab test


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 7 2009, 10:05 PM~15907473
> *U GOTTA ADMIT IT FOOL!!!...I WAS LOOKIN HOT!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2009, 07:41 PM~15904319
> *Congrats Good Timers !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *UUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 7 2009, 07:37 PM~15904256
> *WHATS UP 818 HOW U GUYS DOING??
> *



:cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HEY THERE HOW ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 7 2009, 04:47 PM~15901908
> *i got alot more ill post later
> 
> but its going great thanks for askin am shooting stright clownin this sunday
> for the magazine
> *



AWH KOOL WILL BE LOOKING FOWARD FOR THE PICS....
WOW! WHAT MAGAZINE? CAN I GO LOL! J/K... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WELL GOOD FOR HIM I KNOW THE PICTURES
ARE GOING TO BE BAD ASS... YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN ALL THE 
TIME...... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 7 2009, 11:05 PM~15907473
> *U GOTTA ADMIT IT FOOL!!!...I WAS LOOKIN HOT!!!! :nicoderm:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :scrutinize: J/K :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 7 2009, 11:04 PM~15907447
> *I BETTER GET BITCHES....NOW THAT IM FAMOUS!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *



:|


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 8 2009, 01:12 PM~15913470
> *:|
> *


youngsters... :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 8 2009, 12:12 PM~15913470
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte carlo rider

ttt


----------



## monte carlo rider

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 7 2009, 11:41 PM~15908925
> *damn ur sayn u never got none b4....lmao... jp
> *


its justa saying homie!!!!u kno wuz up!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 8 2009, 01:05 PM~15913389
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :scrutinize: J/K  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up wendy~!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP EIGHT ONE EIGHT~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 8 2009, 05:20 PM~15916124
> *its justa saying homie!!!!u kno wuz up!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP FOOS


----------



## -GT- RAY

whats up goodtimers


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 7 2009, 11:42 PM~15908935
> *same here just going to schooool... and tryn to study my asvab test
> *


thats good are u planing on going to college...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 8 2009, 09:51 PM~15919959
> *whats up goodtimers
> *


hey ray how u been....


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 7 2009, 08:56 PM~15906334
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE BITCCHHHHHHHHES...
> *


YUP THATS RIGHT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 8 2009, 12:57 PM~15913288
> *:cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> HEY THERE HOW ARE YOU DOING?
> *


HEY IVE BEEN PRETTY GOOD JUST LOOKING FOR WERE TO TAKE MY BIKE TO GET SOME PINSTPRIPPING AND U WENDY HOW U BEEN


----------



## 68 CHEVY

anybody still lookin for twisted spokes or anything else twisted
pm me i got some 26" and 20" twisted parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15920609
> *anybody still lookin for twisted spokes or anything else twisted
> pm me i got some 26" and 20" twisted parts
> *


what you got twited for a 20inch post pics..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 8 2009, 10:24 PM~15920386
> *YUP THATS RIGHT
> *


are u next to get it tatted to ... :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 9 2009, 12:17 AM~15921111
> *what you got twited for a 20inch post pics..
> *



















and a twisted kneck too pm me with an offer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 8 2009, 08:25 PM~15918546
> *WHATZ UP FOOS
> *


whats up g how u beeen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15920337
> *thats good are u planing on going to college...
> *


na i hate school been there so long .. i want to join the military thats why im studying the asvab


----------



## jojo67

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

WUD IT DEW GOODTIMERS :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 9 2009, 02:01 PM~15926607
> *WUD IT DEW GOODTIMERS  :cheesy:
> *


HEY WHATS HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 8 2009, 11:47 PM~15921385
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 8 2009, 11:19 PM~15921129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a twisted kneck too pm me with an offer
> *


TTT


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 12:19 AM~15921129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a twisted kneck too pm me with an offer
> *


hit me up make offer got 26 " twisted spokes too man someone pm me im lettin em go cheappppppp


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15920503
> *HEY IVE BEEN PRETTY GOOD JUST LOOKING FOR WERE TO TAKE MY BIKE TO GET SOME PINSTPRIPPING AND U WENDY HOW U BEEN
> *



GOOD THANK YOU....JUST LOOKING FOWARD FOR EVERY SINGLE WEEKEND
COMING UP NOTHING BUT PARTYS HAPPENING FROM NOW TO NEW YEARS!!! :biggrin: .....THERES THAT GUY THAT DID MY DAUGHTERS PINT
STRIPES HES STAYS HERE IN SAN FERNANDO VALLEY ABOUT 4MILES FROM MY 
HOUSE.....HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED HES NUMBER THEY CALL HIM CONEJO..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 9 2009, 12:18 AM~15921118
> *are u next to get it tatted to ...  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :nono: :nosad: :loco: 
SHES STILL UNDER AGE*....HELLO!!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 8 2009, 04:27 PM~15914803
> *youngsters... :nosad:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 8 2009, 04:48 PM~15915041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 8 2009, 06:20 PM~15916124
> *its justa saying homie!!!!u kno wuz up!
> *



:nosad: :dunno:

















J/JKN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15916136
> *wuz up wendy~!!!
> *



WHATS UP ROBERTO! ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE CHRISTMAS PARTY @ PAULS HOUSE?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 8 2009, 09:25 PM~15918546
> *WHATZ UP FOOS
> *



WHATS UP ALEX! HEY LISTEN GO TO THE POST WHAT YOU GOT FOR SALE TOPIC
THERES PEOPLE INTERESTED IN YOUR TWISTED PARTS YOU GOT .....OR CALL ME


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 9 2009, 03:01 PM~15926607
> *WUD IT DEW GOODTIMERS  :cheesy:
> *



*HEY THERE! * :wave:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS . SAN JOSE CRUISING THROUGH . STAY UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 9 2009, 04:46 PM~15928465
> *:twak:  :nono:  :nosad:  :loco:
> SHES STILL UNDER AGE....HELLO!!
> *


 :biggrin: WE GOT PEOPLE THAT DOES TATS IN ARE CLUB


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Dec 9 2009, 05:16 PM~15928832
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS . SAN JOSE CRUISING THROUGH . STAY UP
> *


wuz up 2 u guys goodtimers :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

i just took my parts of my bike to mr.tortuga to get it painted


----------



## David Cervantes

i just took my parts to get it painted


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 03:11 PM~15927439
> *hit me up make offer got 26 " twisted spokes too man someone pm me im lettin em go cheappppppp
> *


hey im interested on the 26" twisted spokes how mane do u have???????? :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 9 2009, 09:05 PM~15930981
> *hey im interested on the 26" twisted spokes how mane do u have???????? :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


72


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 08:06 PM~15930992
> *72
> *


do u gots the whole rim


----------



## 68 CHEVY

yup but there not laced up the rim is gettin powder coated


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 8 2009, 11:18 PM~15921118
> *are u next to get it tatted to ...  :biggrin:
> *


well i dont think my parents willl let me get a tattoo so ill have to wait till im 18 but for sure i will get one


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 9 2009, 04:43 PM~15928444
> *GOOD THANK YOU....JUST LOOKING FOWARD FOR EVERY SINGLE WEEKEND
> COMING UP NOTHING BUT PARTYS HAPPENING FROM NOW TO NEW YEARS!!! :biggrin: .....THERES THAT GUY THAT DID MY DAUGHTERS PINT
> STRIPES HES STAYS HERE IN SAN FERNANDO VALLEY ABOUT 4MILES FROM MY
> HOUSE.....HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED HES NUMBER THEY CALL HIM CONEJO..
> *


yeah if u could please give me his number so i could call him thanks


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> na i hate school been there so long .. i want to join the military thats why im studying the asvab
> [/quoteYEAH THATS TRUE SCHOOL SOMETIMES GET BORING FOR ME BUT WHAT CAN WE DO ABOUT ILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT TILL I GRADUATE LOL


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2009, 12:19 AM~15921129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a twisted kneck too pm me with an offer
> *


whats good


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 9 2009, 10:04 PM~15932775
> *well i dont think my parents willl let me get a tattoo so ill have to wait till im 18 but for sure i will get one
> *


BUT I WONT LET U TILL UR 21!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 9 2009, 05:05 PM~15928706
> *:nosad:  :dunno:
> J/JKN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WUZ UP WENDY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 9 2009, 05:05 PM~15928706
> *:nosad:  :dunno:
> J/JKN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WUZ UP WENDY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 9 2009, 05:09 PM~15928752
> *WHATS UP ROBERTO! ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE CHRISTMAS PARTY @ PAULS HOUSE?
> *


I DONT KNOW YET!!!...I WANNA GO BUT HAVE NO MONEY FOR GAS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 9 2009, 08:03 PM~15930965
> *i just took my parts to get it painted
> *


WHAT PARTS ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 9 2009, 10:04 PM~15932775
> *well i dont think my parents willl let me get a tattoo so ill have to wait till im 18 but for sure i will get one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

whats up homies
keep up the good work


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 7 2009, 02:40 PM~15901834
> *:wave:
> WHATS UP BASHER HOW YOU DOING?
> *


im doing pretty good how about yourself?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:28 AM~15934245
> *whats up homies
> keep up the good work
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 10 2009, 03:45 PM~15939561
> *TTT
> *


waz UP GT


----------



## David Cervantes

i just started to sand superstare!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

wuz craking FULL TIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 8 2009, 10:22 PM~15920350
> *hey ray how u been....
> *


good just in school u.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

whats up fleetangle


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :0


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 10 2009, 07:05 PM~15941535
> *good just in school u.???
> *


same here just going to school and trying to recover im kind of getting sick


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 9 2009, 10:34 PM~15933189
> *BUT I WONT LET U TILL UR 21!!!
> *


hahaha ur so FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
and besides u didnt even wait till u were 18 when u got a tattoo


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 10 2009, 08:54 PM~15942913
> *same here just going to school and trying to recover im kind of getting sick
> *


o thats sucks, u need to get better so can go to some shows and take 1st place trophies


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Dec 10 2009, 07:06 PM~15941547-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up fleetangle
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 10 2009, 03:42 PM~15939525
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS
> *


WUZ UP HOMIES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 10 2009, 06:29 PM~15941180
> *i just started to sand superstare!!!
> *


NICE!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:28 AM~15934245
> *whats up homies
> keep up the good work
> *


WUZ UP TROUBLEZZ!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 10 2009, 08:31 PM~15942649
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 11 2009, 03:10 PM~15950578
> *TTT
> *


waz up GT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 11 2009, 03:10 PM~15950568
> *TTT
> *


WAZ UP GT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

ANY SHOWS COMIN UP?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 11 2009, 03:09 PM~15950555
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 11 2009, 03:10 PM~15950568
> *TTT
> *


WUZ UP JUNIOR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 11 2009, 05:05 PM~15952181
> *WAZ UP GT :biggrin:
> *


whats up g how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 11 2009, 05:06 PM~15952202
> *WUZ UP JUNIOR
> *


whats up wat u doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats crackn people


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 11 2009, 05:06 PM~15952190
> *ANY SHOWS COMIN UP?
> *


new years what about where u live


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15953686
> *whatz up
> *


whas up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 11 2009, 07:19 PM~15953592
> *whatz up
> *


sup how ur bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 11 2009, 05:48 PM~15952608
> *new years what about where u live
> *


THERES A PARADE TOMORROW BUT ITS GONNA RAIN SO WE NOT GOING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 11 2009, 09:52 PM~15955361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.
> 
> PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.
> *


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 11 2009, 05:32 PM~15952437
> *whats up wat u doing
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROMA CONCERT.....U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 12 2009, 01:13 AM~15956849
> *THERES A PARADE TOMORROW BUT ITS GONNA RAIN SO WE NOT GOING
> *


rain or shine for me ill be at the show... :biggrin: .. when we took my 61 convertble out. we still took it with the top down its raining... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 12 2009, 01:15 AM~15956862
> *JUST GOT HOME FROMA CONCERT.....U?
> *


who concert


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 11 2009, 09:52 PM~15955361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.
> 
> PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.
> *


you to homie


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 12 2009, 01:15 AM~15956862
> *JUST GOT HOME FROMA CONCERT.....U?
> *


he wuz up how was ur concert??? did everythink went good felizidades!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 12 2009, 09:01 AM~15958187
> *rain or shine for me ill be at the show... :biggrin: .. when we took my 61 convertble out. we still took it with the top down its raining... :biggrin:
> *


what show are u going im down to right :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

good mornig full timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 09:35 AM~15958317
> *what show are u going im down to right :biggrin:
> *


IDK RIGHT NOW. THE ONLY ONE I KNOW I KNOW IS NEW YEARS.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 12 2009, 10:54 AM~15958763
> *IDK RIGHT NOW. THE ONLY ONE I KNOW I KNOW IS NEW YEARS.
> *


NEW YEARS IT IS :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 09:37 AM~15958332
> *good mornig full timers
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 09:30 AM~15958301
> *he wuz up how was ur concert??? did everythink went good felizidades!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 09:30 AM~15958301
> *he wuz up how was ur concert??? did everythink went good felizidades!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it went great.,....i didnt messed up at all!!!....alll the girls were melting!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 12 2009, 09:02 AM~15958189
> *who concert
> *


im a dancer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 12 2009, 01:32 PM~15959959
> *im a dancer
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 09:37 AM~15958332
> *good mornig full timers
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 12:03 PM~15959230
> *NEW YEARS IT IS :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


JUST BRING SOME MONEY PARKING KINDA EXSPENSIVE.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 12 2009, 01:32 PM~15959953
> *it went great.,....i didnt messed up at all!!!....alll the girls were melting!!!
> *


SERIO :worship:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 12 2009, 01:47 PM~15960050
> *JUST BRING SOME MONEY PARKING KINDA EXSPENSIVE.
> *


SIMON :yes:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 12 2009, 01:47 PM~15960045
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

805!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 12:03 PM~15959230
> *NEW YEARS IT IS :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WE GOING TO THIS ONE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

IMA TRYTOGET SOME PICS OF THE CONCERT TODAY IS MY LAST ONE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 10 2009, 10:28 PM~15944233
> *o thats sucks, u need to get better so can go to some shows and take 1st place trophies
> *


yeah i need to get better..whens the next show ur going to?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up 8o5 u guys rolling to my house next week ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 12 2009, 04:27 PM~15961227
> *IMA TRYTOGET SOME PICS OF THE CONCERT TODAY IS MY LAST ONE
> *


 GOOD L :biggrin: UCK


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 12 2009, 08:32 PM~15963060
> *whats up 8o5 u guys rolling to my house next week ..
> *


maybe if roberto wants to go


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 10 2009, 11:45 PM~15945054
> *WUZ UP HOMIES!
> *


hows the bikes coming along


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 12 2009, 04:57 PM~15961434
> *yeah i need to get better..whens the next show ur going to?
> *


idk probably veijitos car show in indio tomorrow


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 13 2009, 02:37 AM~15965940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 12 2009, 08:40 PM~15963158
> *GOOD L :biggrin: UCK
> *


THANX BRO IT WENT GOOOD!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 12 2009, 08:32 PM~15963060
> *whats up 8o5 u guys rolling to my house next week ..
> *


SIMON LIMON!


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING 8  5


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING 818 :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING FULL TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 13 2009, 06:35 AM~15966342
> *GOOD MORNING FULL TIMERS
> *


whats up how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 13 2009, 06:33 AM~15966337
> *GOOD MORNING 8  5
> *


whats up


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 13 2009, 09:08 AM~15966721
> *whats up
> *


WUZ UP ARE U READY FOR NEXT WEEK??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 13 2009, 09:07 AM~15966714
> *whats up how u been
> *


I BEEN GOOD JUST HEAR WITH MY FAMILY GETING READY FOR NEXT WEEK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 13 2009, 09:39 AM~15966883
> *WUZ UP ARE U READY FOR NEXT WEEK??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP... IM READY WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 13 2009, 09:41 AM~15966891
> *I BEEN GOOD JUST HEAR WITH MY FAMILY GETING READY FOR NEXT WEEK
> *


THATS GOOD HOPE TO SEE U AND THE FAMILY ... :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 13 2009, 02:01 PM~15968574
> *THATS GOOD HOPE TO SEE U AND THE FAMILY ... :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 13 2009, 01:59 PM~15968562
> *YUP YUP... IM READY WHAT ABOUT U
> *


 :yes:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 13 2009, 03:55 PM~15969454
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT 805


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 13 2009, 06:14 PM~15970430
> *TTT 805
> *


 TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 13 2009, 06:13 PM~15970412
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 13 2009, 06:11 PM~15970399
> *
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT 805


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 13 2009, 07:25 PM~15971165
> *TTT 805
> *


WUZ UP RAY....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 13 2009, 07:56 PM~15971540
> *WUZ UP RAY....
> *


whats up hows the bike coming along


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 13 2009, 08:09 PM~15971715
> *whats up hows the bike coming along
> *


WAITING FOR A PERFECT WEATHER SO I CAN KEEP WORKIN ON IT!


----------



## -GT- RAY

o ok then kool just lmk how its coming wenever you get a chance


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:17 PM~15973998
> *o ok then kool just lmk how its coming wenever you get a chance
> *


for sure bro!!!...ill keep u updated!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

GT TO THE TOP!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GOODTIMES!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 14 2009, 04:33 PM~15979905
> *WUZ UP GOODTIMES!
> *


i just started to sand the pedal car!!!! :uh:


----------



## David Cervantes

i just started to sand the pedel car.TTT :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

i started to sand the pedal car.TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 14 2009, 06:22 PM~15980952
> *i started to sand the pedal car.TTT
> *


POST PICS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 14 2009, 06:22 PM~15980952
> *i started to sand the pedal car.TTT
> *


DAMN U HAVE BUNCH OF PROJECS...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 13 2009, 03:50 PM~15969419
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 14 2009, 07:44 PM~15981862
> *DAMN U HAVE BUNCH OF PROJECS...LOL
> *


yeah i know but im doing this one because is for my little gril!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15982013
> *yeah i know but im doing this one because is for my little gril!!! :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN CLEAN ... BY ANY CHANCE DO U HAVE ANY THIN TWISTED PARTS U WANT TO SELL.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 14 2009, 07:59 PM~15982077
> *CLEAN CLEAN ... BY ANY CHANCE DO U HAVE ANY THIN TWISTED PARTS U WANT TO SELL.
> *


no


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 14 2009, 07:44 PM~15981866
> *:wow:
> *


HAHA U GUYS HAVIN FUN?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 14 2009, 07:59 PM~15982077
> *CLEAN CLEAN ... BY ANY CHANCE DO U HAVE ANY THIN TWISTED PARTS U WANT TO SELL.
> *


WUT U LOOKIN FOR?.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 14 2009, 09:53 PM~15983553
> *WUT U LOOKIN FOR?.
> *


FENDER BRACES 
LIGHT BRACKET I NEED 3
CONTINETAL KIT. 
PEDALS.
GOOSE NECK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 14 2009, 09:52 PM~15983518
> *HAHA U GUYS HAVIN FUN?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

O WENDY AND THE REST OF THE KREW WHERE U GUYS AT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2009, 03:30 PM~15990559
> *TTT  GT
> *


 :rant:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2009, 03:30 PM~15990553
> *TTT  GT
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2009, 03:30 PM~15990552
> *TTT  GT
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2009, 03:30 PM~15990553
> *TTT  GT
> *


WUZ UP CHUCH!


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY PEJAY READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 08:33 AM~15986832
> *FENDER BRACES
> LIGHT BRACKET I NEED 3
> CONTINETAL KIT.
> PEDALS.
> GOOSE NECK
> *


ALL OF EM TWISTED?


----------



## monte carlo rider

i m geting another member


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Dec 15 2009, 05:58 PM~15991954
> *i m geting another member
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE...POST PICS!


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 05:44 PM~15991807
> *HEY PEJAY READY FOR SUNDAY?
> *


whats sunday ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 05:45 PM~15991822
> *ALL OF EM TWISTED?
> *


sir yes sir...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 15 2009, 09:15 PM~15994081
> *ttt
> *


WUZ UP 818 RIDER!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 10:33 PM~15995044
> *whats sunday ...
> *


I MEANT SATURDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 10:34 PM~15995055
> *sir yes sir...
> *


I GOT TRIPLE TWISTED!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 10:57 PM~15995268
> *I MEANT SATURDAY!
> *


o yea im ready i got some cute bomb ass girls going. i got one the other ones what ever u pic... warn u now make sure u spit some mad game..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 10:58 PM~15995270
> *I GOT TRIPLE TWISTED!
> *


of what ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:01 PM~15995299
> *o yea im ready i got some cute bomb ass girls going. i got one the other ones what ever u pic... warn u now make sure u spit some mad game..
> *


FUCK YEAH!!!!ILL BE READY!!  GANGSTA OR PRETTY BOY????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15995311
> *FUCK YEAH!!!!ILL BE READY!!  GANGSTA OR PRETTY BOY????
> *


pretty boy look at my pic on layitlow the one dark hair said she might come.. she single. she not hoodrat she good girl..but cute i would talk to her but thats the homie ex.. amd the blonde might come she a freak... and the other one she all minds.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:11 PM~15995349
> *pretty boy look at my pic on layitlow the one dark hair said she might come.. she single. she not hoodrat she good girl..but cute i would talk to her but thats the homie ex.. amd the blonde might come she a freak... and the other one she all minds.
> *


FOR SURE DAWG!!!!!>...ILL BE LOOKIN CLEAN!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:02 PM~15995304
> *of what ...
> *


PEDALS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:13 PM~15995371
> *FOR SURE DAWG!!!!!>...ILL BE LOOKIN CLEAN!!!
> *


hey u think i should start a build up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:15 PM~15995384
> *hey u think i should start a build up
> *


IF U GOT MORE THEN 50% DONE YEAH!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15995377
> *PEDALS!
> *


u got pics and are they in good condition like they look brand new


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:16 PM~15995388
> *IF U GOT MORE THEN 50% DONE YEAH!!!
> *


i got pics of the frame. and then rims and sproket and also getting more pics of the parts they are going to get cut this weekn


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15995416
> *i got pics of the frame. and then rims and sproket and also getting more pics of the parts they are going to get cut this weekn
> *


THEN GO FOR IT!!!!U ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:18 PM~15995402
> *u got pics and are they in good condition like they look brand new
> *


NO BUT I CAN WORK EM OUT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15995423
> *THEN GO FOR IT!!!!U ALMOST GOT EVERYTHING!
> *


yup just need the twiested parts that i need and get the parts engrave and murals. thats it maybe another thousand is good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:21 PM~15995431
> *NO BUT I CAN WORK EM OUT!
> *


its cool ill just buy it brand new.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:21 PM~15995435
> *yup just need the twiested parts that i need and get the parts engrave and murals. thats it maybe another thousand is good.
> *


THEN UR GOOD!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15995456
> *its cool ill just buy it brand new.
> *


OKAY JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT....I DIDNT WANNA SELL EM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:28 PM~15995495
> *OKAY JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT....I DIDNT WANNA SELL EM!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol u should told me that... anything yet on ur bike.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:33 PM~15995531
> *lol u should told me that... anything yet on ur bike.
> *


HAHA....NOPE...I HAD TO SPEND MONEY FOR DANCE....SO NOW IM NEGATIVE ON MONEY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:27 PM~15995490
> *THEN UR GOOD!!!
> *


yup ill be out in 323 the 818 the 805 and other citys to take them trophies from the haters. that think im bull shittn.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 16 2009, 12:19 AM~15995416
> *i got pics of the frame. and then rims and sproket and also getting more pics of the parts they are going to get cut this weekn
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:34 PM~15995534
> *HAHA....NOPE...I HAD TO SPEND MONEY FOR DANCE....SO NOW IM NEGATIVE ON MONEY!
> *


come on now. start saving stop spending it. u need to get motivated.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUSTDEEZ..ill be gettn them parts soon. ill send u pics of the work .. thanks for helpn me out bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:38 PM~15995558
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill show u pics when i get the parts.. thanks for helpn me out... ill be ordering more designs later..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 16 2009, 12:41 AM~15995580
> *ill show u pics when i get the parts.. thanks for helpn me out... ill be ordering more designs later..
> *


i already heard. hahaha. word travels fast. 

let me know when youre ready man. ready to hook you up.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:50 PM~15995637
> *i already heard.  hahaha.  word travels fast.
> 
> let me know when youre ready man.  ready to hook you up.
> *


yea i was right there when he called.hahah 

for sure thanks again how u been ..


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:0 TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 16 2009, 12:40 AM~15995572
> *JUSTDEEZ..ill be gettn them parts soon. ill send u pics of the work .. thanks for helpn me out bro
> *


no prob man. let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 16 2009, 01:37 AM~15995988
> *yea i was right there when he called.hahah
> 
> for sure thanks again how u been ..
> *


im good man. just chillin out here, waitin for christmas to be over. see you over there makin progress


----------



## BIGRUBE644

san gabriel valley chapter passin thru to give some gt love...


----------



## BIGRUBE644

whats up lil gt... and fleet. how we lil one doing.. GT -REPPIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2009, 12:48 PM~15999247
> *im good man.  just chillin out here, waitin for christmas to be over.  see you over there makin progress
> *


haha im waitn fro xmas to see who gives me money.. and yea im tryn to get this bike out on asap b4 i go sign up for the marines.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 16 2009, 12:58 PM~15999336
> *whats up lil gt... and fleet. how we lil one doing.. GT -REPPIN
> *


im doing good tryn to get this bike out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:56 PM~15995263
> *WUZ UP 818 RIDER!
> *


was up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 16 2009, 05:33 PM~16001892
> *was up
> *


not much just chilllin hows ur ride?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 16 2009, 12:58 PM~15999336
> *whats up lil gt... and fleet. how we lil one doing.. GT -REPPIN
> *


wuz up rube!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 15 2009, 11:38 PM~15995560
> *come on now. start saving stop spending it. u need to get motivated.
> *


im motivated dawg....its just that i wasnt expectin on wastin money but they asked me for clothes


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> not much just chilllin hows ur ride?
> [/quote
> still workin on it but its coming out pretty nice so far


----------



## Fleetangel

> not much just chilllin hows ur ride?
> [/quote
> still workin on it but its coming out pretty nice so far
> 
> 
> 
> cool cool...wut color is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 16 2009, 09:31 PM~16003787
> *cool cool...wut color is it?
> *


youll see


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 16 2009, 08:33 PM~16003809
> *youll see
> *


mmmmm....nice answer!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 16 2009, 09:34 PM~16003813
> *mmmmm....nice answer!!!... :biggrin:
> *


hows your ride?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 16 2009, 08:35 PM~16003825
> *hows your ride?
> *


one is gettin new paint jib n the other one still waiting


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 16 2009, 09:38 PM~16003850
> *one is gettin new paint jib n the other one still waiting
> *


whos painting the bike?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 16 2009, 08:39 PM~16003869
> *whos painting the bike?
> *


idk...one of my uncles friend...in mexico!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 16 2009, 09:47 PM~16003976
> *idk...one of my uncles friend...in mexico!
> *


kool... good luck


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 16 2009, 08:56 PM~16004076
> *kool... good luck
> *


THANX


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whatz up


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 16 2009, 10:29 PM~16005258
> *hey whatz up
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

:nono:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15995311
> *FUCK YEAH!!!!ILL BE READY!!  GANGSTA OR PRETTY BOY????
> *


que eres un transformes from a gagnster to a pretty boy. LOLLO :buttkick:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

HEY WAZZ UP??? WHAT'S GUD??? NICE BIKES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE N RESPECT TO UR PAGE......O MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N 2 UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS.....HEY CHECK OUT MY PAGE GET SOME NEW PIC N NEW BIKES PIC TOO!!!!!!!!!!FROM UR FRIENDS LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C N BIKE CLUB FROM NAPLES FL MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!!">


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Dec 17 2009, 02:35 PM~16011270
> *HEY WAZZ UP??? WHAT'S GUD???  NICE BIKES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE N RESPECT TO UR PAGE......O  MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N 2 UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS.....HEY CHECK OUT MY PAGE GET SOME NEW PIC N NEW BIKES PIC TOO!!!!!!!!!!FROM UR FRIENDS LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C N BIKE CLUB FROM NAPLES FL MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!!">
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 05:16 AM~16007268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats crazy :loco: :loco:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 17 2009, 12:39 AM~16006480
> *que eres un transformes from a gagnster to a pretty boy. LOLLO :buttkick:
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 17 2009, 12:39 AM~16006480
> *que eres un transformes from a gagnster to a pretty boy. LOLLO :buttkick:
> *


SIMON....IM A RADICAL!!!!LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 05:16 AM~16007268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT REAL????I WANT A PITBULL LIKE THAT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 16 2009, 10:29 PM~16005258
> *hey whatz up
> *


WUZ UP LUCKY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Dec 17 2009, 02:35 PM~16011270
> *HEY WAZZ UP??? WHAT'S GUD???  NICE BIKES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE N RESPECT TO UR PAGE......O  MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N 2 UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS.....HEY CHECK OUT MY PAGE GET SOME NEW PIC N NEW BIKES PIC TOO!!!!!!!!!!FROM UR FRIENDS LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C N BIKE CLUB FROM NAPLES FL MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!!">
> *


THANX HOMIE...SAME WISHES TO U N FAMILY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 17 2009, 12:36 AM~16006461
> *:nono:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 16 2009, 11:29 PM~16005258
> *hey whatz up
> *


was up alex


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 17 2009, 05:38 PM~16013175
> *TTT
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NADA JUST GOT TO WORK. WHAT BOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP 68 CHEVY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 17 2009, 05:43 PM~16013231
> *NADA JUST GOT TO WORK. WHAT BOUT U
> *


LAUNDRY...IM OUTTA CLOTHES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 17 2009, 05:45 PM~16013255
> *LAUNDRY...IM OUTTA CLOTHES
> *


HAHA THATS COO.. I NEED TO CLEAN MY SHIT B4 THE PARTY. I GOT NEW GIRL TO. SO SHE MIGHT COME. BUT SHE BOMB AS FUCK SMALL LITTLE WAIST NICE BOOTY AND TITTYS.... OMG.... :yes: .. BETTER THEN I EVER HAD IN MY LIFE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 17 2009, 05:48 PM~16013282
> *HAHA THATS COO.. I NEED TO CLEAN MY SHIT B4 THE PARTY. I GOT NEW GIRL TO. SO SHE MIGHT COME. BUT SHE BOMB AS FUCK SMALL LITTLE WAIST NICE BOOTY AND TITTYS.... OMG.... :yes: .. BETTER THEN I EVER HAD IN MY LIFE.
> *


HAHA...SO NO MORE GAMEZ??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 17 2009, 05:53 PM~16013329
> *HAHA...SO NO MORE GAMEZ??
> *


THEY ALWAYS SAY IF U GOING TO CHEAT DO IT WITH SOMEONE BETTER I DONT THINK I COULD GET ANY BETTER WHAT I HAVE OR MIGHT HAVE...LOL... WE WILL SEE WHAT UP ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 17 2009, 06:00 PM~16013394
> *THEY ALWAYS SAY IF U GOING TO CHEAT DO IT WITH SOMEONE BETTER I DONT THINK I COULD GET ANY BETTER WHAT I HAVE OR MIGHT HAVE...LOL... WE WILL SEE WHAT UP ...
> *


HAHAHA....THATS FIRME!!!...SO NO MORE FRIEND OF URZ GOING???


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 17 2009, 05:21 PM~16012981
> *:guns:
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 17 2009, 06:04 PM~16013448
> *HAHAHA....THATS FIRME!!!...SO NO MORE FRIEND OF URZ GOING???
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 17 2009, 05:27 PM~16013032
> *was up alex
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 17 2009, 06:30 PM~16013703
> *TTT
> *


WUZ UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 17 2009, 06:04 PM~16013448
> *HAHAHA....THATS FIRME!!!...SO NO MORE FRIEND OF URZ GOING???
> *


hahaha u know me... im slick ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:02 PM~16016086
> *hahaha u know me... im slick ...
> *


OH OKAY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

ttt


----------



## BIG ANDREW

ttt


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT, 805 bike riders


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT GOODTIMES BIKE RIDERS.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 18 2009, 07:54 PM~16024730
> *TTT, 805 bike riders
> *


WUZ UP!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 18 2009, 09:24 PM~16025423
> *WUZ UP!
> *


mi cunado called me and he saed masomenos $100 por part


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 18 2009, 10:33 AM~16019865
> *ttt
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 18 2009, 09:59 PM~16025645
> *mi cunado called me and he saed masomenos $100 por part
> *


ORALE TA BIEN....DILE K HAY LE AVISO CUANDO ESTE READY!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTMFT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ANY 1 HAVE A STOCK LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE GET AT ME ON THE PM DOES NOT HAVE 2 BE ALL CUSTOM BUT MUST BE READY 2 RIDE I HAVE A YOUNGSTER IN MY FAM THAT WANTS ONE 2 RIDE AROUND GET AT ME


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 17 2009, 04:19 PM~16012956
> *WUZ UP LUCKY!
> *


NOTHING FOO JUST CHILLING U


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 17 2009, 04:27 PM~16013032
> *was up alex
> *


NOTHING MUCH FOO U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW EVERYBODY


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT  :biggrin: :cheesy:   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2009, 01:59 PM~16030137
> *HOW EVERYBODY
> *


GETTING READY FOR TONITE!


----------



## ~TRU~

MY SONS NEW BIKE 505CHAPT COMING SOON , HES GONNA MAKE A SCREEN NAME TO TALLK TO YOU ALL SO YOU GUYS CAN SCHOOL HIM , ITS HIS FIRST BIKE BE EASY ON HIM :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 19 2009, 05:21 PM~16031547
> *TTT
> *


WAZUP GT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 19 2009, 05:21 PM~16031554
> *GETTING READY FOR TONITE!
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

:uh:


> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 19 2009, 05:20 PM~16031544
> *TTT   :biggrin:  :cheesy:      :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 20 2009, 03:23 AM~16036130
> *:uh:
> *


ITWAS NICE SEEN U YESTERDAY WENDY!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 19 2009, 11:07 PM~16035027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SONS NEW BIKE 505CHAPT COMING SOON , HES GONNA MAKE A SCREEN NAME TO TALLK TO YOU ALL SO YOU GUYS CAN SCHOOL HIM , ITS HIS FIRST BIKE BE EASY ON HIM :biggrin:
> *


IF U NEED BODY WORK HIT ME UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 20 2009, 03:21 AM~16036128
> *WAZUP GT :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO DOGG...COMO AMANECISTE?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 20 2009, 02:53 PM~16038839
> *Q-VO DOGG...COMO AMANECISTE?
> *


firme :barf:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 20 2009, 02:47 PM~16038814
> *ITWAS NICE SEEN U YESTERDAY WENDY!!
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 20 2009, 07:04 PM~16040640
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 20 2009, 07:03 PM~16040632
> *firme :barf:
> *


HAHA...SAME HERE!!!...NOW TIS TIME TO GET READY FOR NEW YEARS!


----------



## MEXICA

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 21 2009, 08:41 AM~16045523
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 20 2009, 03:47 PM~16038814
> *ITWAS NICE SEEN U YESTERDAY WENDY!!
> *



:0 SHOOOT! SO YOU DO REMEMBER THAT I WAS THERE I THOUGHT
YOU WERE TO BUZZED TO REMEMBER ANYTHING IN THE PARTY....LOL! :biggrin: 



NAH IM JUST MESSING WITH YOU....IT WAS MY PLEASURE TO SEE ALL
YOU GUYS THERE....DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY PICS?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:38 AM~16027411
> *ANY 1 HAVE A STOCK LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE GET AT ME ON THE PM DOES NOT HAVE 2 BE ALL CUSTOM BUT MUST BE READY 2 RIDE I HAVE A YOUNGSTER IN MY FAM THAT WANTS ONE 2 RIDE AROUND GET AT ME
> *



ILL KEEP AN EYE ON IT....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 19 2009, 01:07 PM~16029296
> *NOTHING MUCH FOO U
> *



HEY ALEX THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TO THE MAJESTICS TOYS FOR TOTS...
YESTURDAY...HAY AND WHEN EVER YOU AND RAFAEL ARE READY TO WORK
ON THE BIKES....LET ME KNOW SO THAT YOU GUYS CAN COME DOWN TO MY HOUSE AND START WORKING ON THEM BIKES...MY HUSBAND IS GETTING THE WELDING MACHINE 2DAY......DONT FORGET TO BRING THE SHEET METAL...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 21 2009, 01:02 PM~16047815
> *:0  SHOOOT! SO YOU DO REMEMBER THAT I WAS THERE I THOUGHT
> YOU WERE TO BUZZED TO REMEMBER ANYTHING IN THE PARTY....LOL! :biggrin:
> NAH IM JUST MESSING WITH YOU....IT WAS MY PLEASURE TO SEE ALL
> YOU GUYS THERE....DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY PICS?
> *


LOL....IKNOW I WAS BUT MY SECOND BRAIN TURNED ON TO REMEMBER EVERYTHING!!!!....ILL POST EM UP IN A LIL!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

*MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706
Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry*
PASS DA WORD HOMIES


----------



## Fleetangel

*MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706
Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry*
PASS DA WORD HOMIES


----------



## Fleetangel

*MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706
Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry*
PASS DA WORD HOMIES


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 21 2009, 02:33 PM~16048625
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> PASS DA WORD HOMIES
> *


GT TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 21 2009, 02:32 PM~16048617
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> Please help us spread the word. Thanks
> Terry
> PASS DA WORD HOMIES
> *


ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 21 2009, 05:02 PM~16050360
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 21 2009, 09:49 PM~16053269
> *
> *


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 21 2009, 09:51 PM~16053301
> *
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milkbone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

805 PASSING THROUGH!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 21 2009, 09:41 PM~16053154
> *GT TTT
> *


ITS CLOSER AN HOUR AWAY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

:0


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 22 2009, 04:00 PM~16060418
> *805 PASSING THROUGH!
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 22 2009, 03:59 PM~16060411
> *TTT
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE ONE OF MY PROJECTS


----------



## Fleetangel

lookin good!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

DID U GET ALL THE PARTS U WERE LOOKING FOR?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 23 2009, 01:03 PM~16069152
> *DID U GET ALL THE PARTS U WERE LOOKING FOR?
> *


NOPE NOT YET I HAVENT ... I JUST BEEN STUDYING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 23 2009, 03:17 PM~16070273
> *NOPE NOT YET I HAVENT ... I JUST BEEN STUDYING
> *


ohhhh....VERY GOOD!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 18 2009, 09:24 PM~16025423
> *WUZ UP!
> *


wats up fleetangle how u been


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP 805 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 23 2009, 09:28 PM~16073775
> *wats up fleetangle how u been
> *


GOOD BRO!!...HEY TELLUR DAD IM GONNA CALL HIM TOMORROW ABOUT UR BIKE!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 23 2009, 08:11 PM~16073035
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 23 2009, 03:17 PM~16070273
> *NOPE NOT YET I HAVENT ... I JUST BEEN STUDYING
> *


KEEP IT UP WITH THE GOOD WORK. YOU WILL MAKE IT. IT PAYS OF IN THE LONG TERM


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO U TOO!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2009, 09:54 AM~16077470
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 23 2009, 08:11 PM~16073035
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 03:04 PM~16080513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 03:03 PM~16080501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:angry:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 02:56 PM~16080412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Chucks

*¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero año Nuevo! from THEE ARTISTICS Lubbock TX*


----------



## EVIL WAYS

MERRY X MAS AN HAPPY NEW YEAR FAMILY !


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## MR.559




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS have a safe Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## -GT- RAY

Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS have a safe Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## -GT- RAY

Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS have a safe Christmas and a happy new year!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS have a safe Christmas and a happy new year!!!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

*Merry christmas from Thee Artistics s.f.v*


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 24 2009, 08:13 PM~16082834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


merry x mis GT :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 25 2009, 12:35 AM~16084797
> *Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS have a safe Christmas and a happy new year!!!!!!
> *


Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS :nicoderm:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 25 2009, 12:34 AM~16084782
> *Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS have a safe Christmas and a happy new year
> *


Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

[quote=Fleetangel,Dec 25 2009, 08:37 PM~1609035TTT :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 25 2009, 08:35 PM~16090346
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 25 2009, 03:49 PM~16088782
> *merry x mis GT :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GOODTIMES!


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 25 2009, 10:18 PM~16091267
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:15 PM~16097131
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


q-vo!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT 818....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:14 PM~16097112
> *SUP GOODTIMERS.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 26 2009, 08:49 PM~16097369
> *q-vo!
> *


NADA JUST CHILLN GOT SOME NEW IDELAS FOR MY BIKE .. :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:56 PM~16097434
> *NADA JUST CHILLN GOT SOME NEW IDELAS FOR MY BIKE ..  :biggrin:
> *


what are ur new ideas


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:14 PM~16097112
> *SUP GOODTIMERS.
> *


hey whats up... how was your christmas???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 26 2009, 10:14 PM~16098114
> *what are ur new ideas
> *


top secret... if i tell i got to kill u ..lol..jk...

im hoping the frame is going to come out the way i wanted to come out.

turtle just going to paint it blue and im taking it to get murals 

and then taking it to curly to get the patterns and pinstripe and blue leaf and the good ass shit.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 26 2009, 08:56 PM~16097434
> *NADA JUST CHILLN GOT SOME NEW IDELAS FOR MY BIKE ..  :biggrin:
> *


COOLO COOLO!!!....HOPE TO BE IMPRESSED DAWGIE!!!


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 23 2009, 11:42 AM~16068881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ............TTT GOODTIMERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 26 2009, 08:51 PM~16097381
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


did you call my dad


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 27 2009, 12:38 AM~16099395
> *did you call my dad
> *


NOPE TELL HIM TO CHECK HIS LAYITLOW!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

his personal messages.????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 27 2009, 12:49 AM~16099451
> *his personal messages.????
> *


YES


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 27 2009, 12:51 AM~16099455
> *YES
> *


i think he wrote you already


----------



## Fleetangel

GOT IT!


----------



## David Cervantes

how many bikes have u done and have u finish urs hno:


----------



## David Cervantes

good morning GT :tongue:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 26 2009, 08:50 PM~16097379
> *TTT 818....
> *


WAZ UP 818 GT TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 27 2009, 10:20 AM~16100657
> *good morning GT :tongue:
> *


GOOD MORNING!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 27 2009, 10:18 AM~16100642
> *how many bikes have u done and have u finish urs hno:
> *


WHO U TALKIN TO???


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 29 2009, 11:38 PM~14624071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where'd you get the sadle bags at ???


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 26 2009, 10:49 PM~16098541
> *top secret... if i tell i got to kill u ..lol..jk...
> 
> im hoping the frame is going to come out the way i wanted to come out.
> 
> turtle just going to paint it blue and im taking it to get murals
> 
> and then taking it to curly to get the patterns and pinstripe and blue leaf and the good ass shit.
> *


NOW THAT U TOLD ME DONT KILL ME LOL 
THOSE ARE SOME REALLY GOOD IDEAS WHEN ARE U GONNA GET IT DONE BY??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 27 2009, 05:38 PM~16103855
> *NOW THAT U TOLD ME DONT KILL ME LOL
> THOSE ARE SOME REALLY GOOD IDEAS WHEN ARE U GONNA GET IT DONE BY??
> *


NAW BUT TURTLE IS SO SOPOST TO DO THE PATTERNS BUT IM HAVING SOMEONE ELSE DO IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 23 2009, 12:42 PM~16068881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS SHOULD BE OUT SOON GETTN SOME FINISHING TOUCHES ON THE BIKE FRAME


----------



## classic53

BUMP FOR THE GT BIKES


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 27 2009, 07:44 PM~16105024
> *BUMP FOR THE GT BIKES
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 27 2009, 10:21 AM~16100667
> *WAZ UP 818 GT TTT
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 27 2009, 11:00 AM~16100912
> *WHO U TALKIN TO???
> *


you


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT GOODTIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT GOODTIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT GOODTIMERS


----------



## jojo67

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 28 2009, 12:15 AM~16107847
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey jojo whats up how u been???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:19 AM~16107880
> *hey jojo whats up how u been???
> *


HEY GO TO SLEEP!!! :twak:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Dec 27 2009, 07:44 PM~16105024
> *BUMP FOR THE GT BIKES
> *


WUZ UP!!....POST SOME PICS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 27 2009, 08:02 PM~16105189
> *:biggrin:
> you
> *


OHH...FERNANDOS....SO IM WORKIN ON URS N I NEED SOME WELDIN DOGG!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOOD TIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 28 2009, 12:57 AM~16108193
> *Q-VO GOOD TIMES
> *


WUZ UP CARNAL!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 28 2009, 12:46 AM~16108095
> *HEY GO TO SLEEP!!! :twak:
> *


no ur not the boss of me :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 27 2009, 07:43 PM~16105005
> *NAW BUT TURTLE IS SO SOPOST TO DO THE PATTERNS BUT IM HAVING SOMEONE ELSE DO IT.
> *


thats cool which bikes are u taking to the majestics picnic


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO THERE! *:wave:

I HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS...
AND HOPE FOR ALL TO HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO THERE! *:wave:

I HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS...
AND HOPE FOR ALL TO HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:55 PM~16111703
> *thats cool which bikes are u taking to the majestics picnic
> *


the candy orange


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO THERE! *:wave:

I HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS...
AND HOPE FOR ALL TO HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:53 PM~16111667
> *no ur not the boss of me  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


ima tell yo mama!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 28 2009, 02:59 PM~16112192
> *HELLO THERE! :wave:
> 
> I HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS...
> AND HOPE FOR ALL TO HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS...
> *


hey wendy how u been?


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 28 2009, 02:53 PM~16112151
> *HELLO THERE! :wave:
> 
> I HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS...
> AND HOPE FOR ALL TO HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS...
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IS ANYBODY UPDATING THERE BIKES FOR 2010


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IS ANYBODY UPDATING THERE BIKES FOR 2010


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IS ANYBODY UPDATING THERE BIKES FOR 2010


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2009, 05:50 PM~16113845
> *IS ANYBODY UPDATING THERE BIKES FOR 2010
> *


I GOT THE GREEN ONE BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BEFORE I GO SHOPPING TOMOROW FOR MY CANDY ORANGE BIKE. DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED PARTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BEFORE I GO SHOPPING TOMOROW FOR MY CANDY ORANGE BIKE. DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED PARTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BEFORE I GO SHOPPING TOMOROW FOR MY CANDY ORANGE BIKE. DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED PARTS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2009, 05:58 PM~16113954
> *BEFORE I GO SHOPPING TOMOROW FOR MY  CANDY ORANGE BIKE. DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED PARTS
> *


NOT ME!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2009, 08:26 PM~16115757
> *
> *


DID U HIT UP LUCKY CHARM?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 28 2009, 08:29 PM~16115804
> *DID U HIT UP LUCKY CHARM?
> *


HE USIN THEM FOR HIS BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2009, 08:38 PM~16115937
> *HE USIN THEM FOR HIS BIKE
> *


OHHH... :0


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 28 2009, 02:59 PM~16112192
> *HELLO THERE! :wave:
> 
> I HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS...
> AND HOPE FOR ALL TO HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS...
> *


hey wendy how are u how was ur christmas???


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2009, 05:50 PM~16113850
> *IS ANYBODY UPDATING THERE BIKES FOR 2010
> *


im not i didnt have time to get it pintstriped  but hopefully ill get it done soon


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 29 2009, 12:16 AM~16118541
> *TTT
> *


uas up fleetangel GT TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 28 2009, 10:40 PM~16117392
> *im not i didnt have time to get it pintstriped    but hopefully ill get it done soon
> *


WSZ UP GT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 29 2009, 12:22 AM~16118606
> *uas up fleetangel  GT TTT
> *


Q-VO....WUT U UP TO?...I NEED SOME INK BRO!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 29 2009, 12:28 AM~16118677
> *Q-VO....WUT U UP TO?...I NEED SOME INK BRO!
> *


apenas me acavo de poner uno yo :x:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 29 2009, 12:51 AM~16118894
> *apenas me acavo de poner uno yo :x:
> *


SERIO WUT U GOT?????WHEN CAN U DO IT???


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Dec 29 2009, 10:15 PM~16128790
> *
> *


HEY THANX FOR ROLLIN THROUGH!!!...FEEL FREE TO POST UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

when the next show in the 805 or the 818 so i could roll out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:28 AM~16133398
> *ttt
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

805


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:20 AM~16133322
> *when the next show in the 805 or the 818 so i could roll out there
> *


NONE IN THE 805 YET....ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I HEAR BOUT ONE!!!....


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wats Cracking Good Timers! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 01:14 PM~16134461
> *Wats Cracking Good Timers!  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Damn much respect to da GoodTimers homie u foos r doing it big. I love all the Good Times bikes dat ive seen :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 09:44 PM~16139984
> *Damn much respect to da GoodTimers homie u foos r doing it big. I love all the Good Times bikes dat ive seen  :thumbsup:
> *


THNX HOMIE!!!...U GOT A BIKE??


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2009, 09:46 PM~16140015
> *THNX HOMIE!!!...U GOT A BIKE??
> *


Yea im building my bike already :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 09:47 PM~16140032
> *Yea im building my bike already  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE...GOT PICS??


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2009, 09:49 PM~16140080
> *ORALE...GOT PICS??
> *


Il be posting piks wen i get my frame from ma homie who is doing the body work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 09:51 PM~16140116
> *Il be posting piks wen i get my frame from ma homie who is doing the body work
> 
> *


ORALECOOL COOL...U RIDIN SOLO??


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2009, 09:52 PM~16140121
> *ORALECOOL COOL...U RIDIN SOLO??
> *


Yea for now


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 09:54 PM~16140154
> *Yea for now
> *


COOL COOL...GET UR RIDE FINISH HOMIE.,...WUT CATEGORY IS IT?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2009, 09:59 PM~16140235
> *COOL COOL...GET UR RIDE FINISH HOMIE.,...WUT CATEGORY IS IT?
> *


Well im not sure yet. i think imma jus build dis one as my show bike n shit


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 10:01 PM~16140260
> *Well im not sure yet. i think imma jus build dis one as my show bike n shit
> *


ORALE....KEEP US POSTED!!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2009, 10:12 PM~16140477
> *ORALE....KEEP US POSTED!!
> *


Yea homie foshow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 09:47 PM~16140032
> *Yea im building my bike already  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE.. POST SOME PICS OF UR BIKE.. I SEE U AS A FUTURE MEMBER. WE GOT A BIKE CLUB IN THE 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2009, 01:11 PM~16134421
> *NONE IN THE 805 YET....ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I HEAR BOUT ONE!!!....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:38 PM~16141742
> *HEY HOMIE.. POST SOME PICS OF UR BIKE.. I SEE U AS A FUTURE MEMBER. WE GOT A BIKE CLUB IN THE 818
> *


Il post sum piks as soon as i get my frame bak from ma homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 30 2009, 11:53 PM~16141910
> *Il post sum piks as soon as i get my frame bak from ma homie
> *


COOL COOL!!!....U HEARD MY HOMIE ALREADY!!!!818 RIDER!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:40 PM~16141773
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT UR AREA?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:03 AM~16141979
> *COOL COOL!!!....U HEARD MY HOMIE ALREADY!!!!818 RIDER!!
> *


Damn homie dats wassup! Id be happy as fuck if i got to be from da Good Times! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:22 AM~16142128
> *Damn homie dats wassup! Id be happy as fuck if i got to be from da Good Times!  :cheesy:
> *


WHERE U STAY AT?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:23 AM~16142133
> *WHERE U STAY AT?
> *


In Sunland near to Pacoima


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:24 AM~16142143
> *In Sunland near to Pacoima
> *


MOST OF THE MEMBERS FROM THE 818 LIVE IN PACOIMA N ALSO THE 818 PRESIDENT!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:28 AM~16142169
> *MOST OF THE MEMBERS FROM THE 818 LIVE IN PACOIMA N ALSO THE 818 PRESIDENT!
> *


Damn dats wassup homeboy. Well hopefully i kan be a Good Timer wen my bike gets built. We gon see wat happens g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:30 AM~16142185
> *Damn dats wassup homeboy. Well hopefully i kan be a Good Timer wen my bike gets built. We gon see wat happens g
> *


IS IT A 20''?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:30 AM~16142193
> *IS IT A 20''?
> *


Yea homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:33 AM~16142212
> *Yea homie
> *


TWISTED PARTS???


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:35 AM~16142224
> *TWISTED PARTS???
> *


Yea imma put all twisted parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:36 AM~16142226
> *Yea imma put all twisted parts
> *


OHH COOL COOL....(THE POOR BOYS) HE GOT SOME GOOD DEALS!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:37 AM~16142230
> *OHH COOL COOL....(THE POOR BOYS) HE GOT SOME GOOD DEALS!
> *


iight thanks imma have to hit him up n see wassup


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:38 AM~16142242
> *iight thanks imma have to hit him up n see wassup
> *


ORALE....WUT COLOR R U PAINTIN UR BIKE?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:41 AM~16142256
> *ORALE....WUT COLOR R U PAINTIN UR BIKE?
> *


I havent decided wat i want yet but il post sum piks wen i get my frame :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:44 AM~16142274
> *I havent decided wat i want yet but il post sum piks wen i get my frame  :biggrin:
> *


HEY ALSO WE HAVE A PAINTER IN THE GT FAMILY!!!....TURTLE HES REALLY GOOD!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:47 AM~16142291
> *HEY ALSO WE HAVE A PAINTER IN THE GT FAMILY!!!....TURTLE HES REALLY GOOD!
> *


Oh yea. How much does he charge?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:49 AM~16142306
> *Oh yea. How much does he charge?
> *


DEPENDS ON WUT U WANT....BUT HES CHEAP!!!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:50 AM~16142314
> *DEPENDS ON WUT U WANT....BUT HES CHEAP!!!
> *


Alrite kool homie. i think imma get a candy apple red


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:52 AM~16142324
> *Alrite kool homie. i think imma get a candy apple red
> *


NICE KOLOR!!!..


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:54 AM~16142336
> *NICE KOLOR!!!..
> *


Yea i knoe :biggrin: ohh n i love your bike homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:58 AM~16142359
> *Yea i knoe  :biggrin: ohh n i love your bike homie
> *


WHICH ONE?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 01:00 AM~16142370
> *WHICH ONE?
> *


Your green schwinn girls frame. i havent see your other one. got any piks? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 01:03 AM~16142384
> *Your green schwinn girls frame. i havent see your other one. got any piks?  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON THE GREEN ONE IS MINE...I DID NEW BODY WORK TO IT....THE PINK ONE IS MY CUZINS


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 01:03 AM~16142387
> *SIMON THE GREEN ONE IS MINE...I DID NEW BODY WORK TO IT....THE PINK ONE IS MY CUZINS
> *


Oh yea dats wassup. do u have piks of your bike wit the new body work done?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 31 2009, 01:05 AM~16142399
> *Oh yea dats wassup. do u have piks of your bike wit the new body work done?
> *


YEAH BUT ILL POST EM TOMORROW!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 12:11 AM~16142041
> *HOW BOUT UR AREA?
> *


ILL GET SOME MORE INFO ON THAT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT WENDY, BIG ANDREW, LUCKYCHARMS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

A NEW LOOK FOR 2010 ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...










HOPEFULLY I GET GT EDITION OUT FOR 2010. TRYN TO PUSH IT FOR SUMMER. 


























*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

A NEW LOOK FOR 2010 ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...










HOPEFULLY I GET GT EDITION OUT FOR 2010. TRYN TO PUSH IT FOR SUMMER. 


























*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

A NEW LOOK FOR 2010 ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...










HOPEFULLY I GET GT EDITION OUT FOR 2010. TRYN TO PUSH IT FOR SUMMER. 


























*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 31 2009, 01:15 PM~16146187
> *A NEW LOOK FOR 2010 ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY I GET GT EDITION OUT FOR 2010. TRYN TO PUSH IT FOR SUMMER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 31 2009, 12:52 PM~16145979
> *ILL GET SOME MORE INFO ON THAT
> *


ORALE COOL!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTMFT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 31 2009, 01:54 PM~16145994
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT WENDY, BIG ANDREW, LUCKYCHARMS
> *


was up


----------



## BIG ANDREW

happy new years everyone!


----------



## sureñosbluez

HAPPY NEW YEAR GOOD TIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 31 2009, 04:40 PM~16147746
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR GOOD TIMES
> *


SAME TO U CARNAL!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2009, 05:45 PM~16147787
> *SAME TO U CARNAL!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT......


----------



## David Cervantes

A NEW LOOK FOR 2010 ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...



HOPEFULLY I GET GT EDITION OUT FOR 2010. TRYN TO PUSH IT FOR SUMMER. 





HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 1 2010, 02:55 AM~16151662
> *A NEW LOOK FOR 2010 ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...
> HOPEFULLY I GET GT EDITION OUT FOR 2010. TRYN TO PUSH IT FOR SUMMER.
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 31 2009, 04:08 PM~16147457
> *happy new years everyone!
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 31 2009, 04:05 PM~16147432
> *was up
> *


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 1 2010, 02:55 AM~16151662
> *A NEW LOOK FOR 2010 ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...
> HOPEFULLY I GET GT EDITION OUT FOR 2010. TRYN TO PUSH IT FOR SUMMER.
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYBODY
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2009, 10:23 PM~14623501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how that lowrider bike looks and it gives me a lot of ideas of what I would like to do to my lowrider bike that I'm giting ready to start on 

this post was done by my 8 year old son so any help for him would be great


----------



## LFTED84

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 6 2009, 09:43 AM~14692733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice ass bike


----------



## LFTED84

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2007, 09:03 PM~7133890
> *MY NEW BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

HEY WAZ UP GOOD TIMES..... U GUYS GET SOME SICK N NICA ASS BIKES MAN!!!GOOD WORK HOMIES!!!!!! LET ME NOW IF U GUYS ARE SALING 1 OF UR BIKES....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jan 2 2010, 07:47 AM~16160195
> *HEY WAZ UP GOOD TIMES..... U GUYS GET SOME SICK N NICA ASS BIKES MAN!!!GOOD WORK HOMIES!!!!!! LET ME NOW IF U GUYS ARE SALING 1 OF UR BIKES....
> *


U LOOKING FOR ONE????I CAN BUILD IT!!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

DAMN HOMIES YESTERDAY WAS A BLAST AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC...HAD LOTS OF FUN WITH ALL THE GOODTIMERS.....2010 STARTED RIGHT!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 2 2010, 11:38 AM~16161210
> *U LOOKING FOR ONE????I CAN BUILD IT!!
> *


MAN BUILD YOUR BIKE FIRST.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 2 2010, 12:01 AM~16159183
> *I like  how  that  lowrider  bike looks and it gives me a lot of ideas of  what I would like to do to my lowrider bike that I'm giting  ready to  start  on
> 
> this post was done by my 8 year old son so any help for him would be great
> *


WHAT IDEALS DO U HAVE SO FAR. U GOT A THEME FOR IT OR NO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Dec 31 2009, 04:05 PM~16147432
> *was up
> *


WHAT U BEEN UP TO HOMIE HOWS UR BIKE COMING ALONG


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

good morring GT :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 2 2010, 12:29 PM~16161562
> *WHAT IDEALS DO U HAVE SO FAR. U GOT A THEME FOR IT OR NO
> *


good morring GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 2 2010, 01:44 PM~16162153
> *good morring GT
> *


SUPP HOMIE THE THING I USE TO CLEAN MY BIKE IS NEVER DULL. U COULD BUY IT IN AUTO ZONE. U COULD ALSO USE MOTHERS. BUT NEVER DULL IS NOT MESSY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 28 2009, 11:37 PM~16117370
> *hey wendy how are u how was ur christmas???
> *



HEY WHATS UP GIRLIE GIRL...
WELL MY CHRISTMAS WAS GREAT SPEND IT WITH ALL MY
IMMIDIATE FAMILY.....HOW A BOUT YOURS? WHAT DID SANTA 
BRING YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 31 2009, 01:54 PM~16145994
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT WENDY, BIG ANDREW, LUCKYCHARMS
> *



WHATS UP *A* 
HERE I AM JUST TAKING A SMALL BREAK AT HOME AFTER PARTYING AND PARTYING....AND GETTING
READY TO HIT THE HOP FOR 2MORROW.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2009, 06:57 PM~16113951
> *BEFORE I GO SHOPPING TOMOROW FOR MY  CANDY ORANGE BIKE. DOES ANYBODY HAVE FLAT TWISTED PARTS
> *



LUCKY CHARMS HAVES MOST OF HES PARTS STILL...THERE ALL FLAT TWISTED
I THINK ALL HE'D SOLD IS THE CONTINENTAL KIT...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 25 2009, 01:36 AM~16084810
> *Happy Holidays GOODTIMERS have a safe Christmas and a happy new year!!!!!!!
> *



HELLO THERE HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS...WELL LOOKING FOWARD INTO THE NEXT SHOWS OF 2010....SEE YOU GUYS SOON....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HAPPY NEW YEARS 805


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL!!!!*


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 2 2010, 03:49 PM~16162903
> *SUPP HOMIE THE THING I USE TO CLEAN MY BIKE IS NEVER DULL. U COULD BUY IT IN AUTO ZONE. U COULD ALSO USE MOTHERS. BUT NEVER DULL IS NOT MESSY
> *


thanks for the info i will try to get that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

* 2010 HERE WE GO WITH SOME NEW MATERIAL AND UPGRADES.....
HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL OF MY 818 RIDERZ!*


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 2 2010, 08:59 PM~16165529
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS 805
> *


805 were ar u at???


----------



## mr.casper

wat up gt familia?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 2 2010, 01:32 PM~16161589
> *WHAT U BEEN UP TO HOMIE HOWS UR BIKE COMING ALONG
> *


its doing good we just had a lil problem wit some of the parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 3 2010, 06:48 AM~16168254
> *wat up gt familia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Q-VO...WHO TOOK TAHT PIC?


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2010, 12:03 PM~16169773
> *Q-VO...WHO TOOK TAHT PIC?
> *


ME HOMIE I WAS THERE :0 
























































FOUND IT IN DA AZ SIDE TOPIC!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 3 2010, 12:06 PM~16169790
> *ME HOMIE I WAS THERE  :0
> FOUND IT IN DA AZ SIDE TOPIC!
> *


OH ORALE....YEAH I SAW A FEW BIKECLUBS...


----------



## jojo67

WUT UP 805, IT WAS COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU ALL ON FRIDAY...TILL THE NEXT ONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 










I HAD ALOT MORE PICS, BUT THE CHIP IN MY CAMERA MESSED UP. I TOOK THIS ONE WITH MY CELL. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 3 2010, 04:53 PM~16172015
> *WUT UP 805, IT WAS COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU ALL ON FRIDAY...TILL THE NEXT ONE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD ALOT MORE PICS, BUT THE CHIP IN MY CAMERA MESSED UP. I TOOK THIS ONE WITH MY CELL. :angry:  :angry:
> *


THAT PICTURES TIGHT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 2 2010, 12:28 PM~16161556
> *MAN BUILD YOUR BIKE FIRST.
> *


HEY I NEED MONEY!!!>...PLUS MY BIKE ONLYNEEDS PAINT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2010, 06:23 PM~16172913
> *HEY I NEED MONEY!!!>...PLUS MY BIKE ONLYNEEDS PAINT!!
> *


start hustling turtle doesnt charge that much :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP MY GOOD TIMERS
MEETING THIS WEEKEND HIT ME UP....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 4 2010, 02:35 PM~16180194
> *WHATS UP MY GOOD TIMERS
> MEETING THIS WEEKEND HIT ME UP....
> *


SAT????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 3 2010, 11:27 AM~16169571
> *its doing good we just had a lil problem wit some of the parts
> *


SAME HERE GOT COUGHT UP ON SOME BILLS. THEN IM GOOD.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 4 2010, 03:54 PM~16181476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 11:36 AM~16179283
> *start hustling turtle doesnt charge that much  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW!!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 06:23 PM~16183142
> *I KNOW!!!.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 SO HURRY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up pj!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:30 PM~16184095
> *:0 SO HURRY :biggrin:
> *


i will have it done!!!...ima surprise u!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 07:33 PM~16184145
> *i will have it done!!!...ima surprise u!
> *


DONT TRIP ABOUT ME. IM PICKN UP MY FRAME TOMOROW TO GET IT FINISH ASAP I NEED IT DONE ALREADY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:35 PM~16184166
> *DONT TRIP ABOUT ME. IM PICKN UP MY FRAME TOMOROW TO GET IT FINISH ASAP I NEED IT DONE ALREADY.
> *


i chose a green for it already...ima go get the code tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 07:40 PM~16184250
> *i chose a green for it already...ima go get the code tomorrow
> *


FOR SURE WHO GOING TO PAINT IT .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 07:33 PM~16184132
> *wuz up pj!
> *


NADA TRYN TO FIND A WAY TO GET MONEY QUICK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16184426
> *NADA TRYN TO FIND A WAY TO GET MONEY QUICK
> *


HAHA...SELL UR BODY!LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:50 PM~16184396
> *FOR SURE WHO GOING TO PAINT IT .
> *


PROBABLY SOME GUY AT THE SHOP I USED TO WORK....IF NOT TURTLE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 07:58 PM~16184530
> *HAHA...SELL UR BODY!LOL
> *


NAH IM COO I DONT NEED MONEY THAT BAD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 07:59 PM~16184544
> *PROBABLY SOME GUY AT THE SHOP I USED TO WORK....IF NOT TURTLE...
> *


HOW MUCH U CHARGE TO BONDO MY FRAME UP GT EDITION.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:59 PM~16184548
> *NAH IM COO I DONT NEED MONEY THAT BAD.
> *


U STILL WORKIN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 08:01 PM~16184567
> *U STILL WORKIN?
> *


YUP IM WORKN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16184560
> *HOW MUCH U CHARGE TO BONDO MY FRAME UP GT EDITION.
> *


NOT A LOT...BUT LET ME KNOW WHEN U WANT IT BACK!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 4 2010, 08:03 PM~16184603
> *YUP IM WORKN RIGHT NOW
> *


COOL!


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

:uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 4 2010, 09:58 PM~16186380
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP DAVID!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 06:17 PM~16183077
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 10:29 PM~16186798
> *WUZ UP DAVID!
> *


NADA GUST CHILING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 08:08 PM~16184677
> *NOT A LOT...BUT LET ME KNOW WHEN U WANT IT BACK!
> *


asap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LATOWNLA

TTT for the Homies!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 4 2010, 10:50 PM~16187085
> *:cheesy:
> *


nice work i like it!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 4 2010, 11:34 PM~16187712
> *NADA  GUST CHILING
> *


cool cool.!!. i got the frame back the green one n im just savin for the paint!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2010, 12:29 AM~16188187
> *asap
> *


cool....when u wanna bring it?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 5 2010, 06:38 PM~16194838
> *cool....when u wanna bring it?
> *


when are u going to stare my frame???? :uh:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 5 2010, 06:37 PM~16194823
> *cool cool.!!. i got the frame back the green one n im just savin for the paint!
> *


are u panting it green agen or what coler. are u going to put silver life?? :0


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP TO ALL THE GT


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP FULLTIMERS  :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 2 2010, 08:49 PM~16165425
> *HEY WHATS UP GIRLIE GIRL...
> WELL MY CHRISTMAS WAS GREAT SPEND IT WITH ALL MY
> IMMIDIATE FAMILY.....HOW A BOUT YOURS? WHAT DID SANTA
> BRING YOU?  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much just been going to school and you...
thats cool..and well me i also spend it with all our family i had a good time...
and well santa brought me some boots i wanted and some cloths lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 5 2010, 09:26 PM~16197604
> *when are u going to stare my frame???? :uh:
> *


hey urs is in progress...so dont worry!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 5 2010, 09:31 PM~16197682
> *are u panting it green agen or what coler. are u going to put silver life?? :0
> *


its a bright metallic green with gold leaf....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 5 2010, 06:31 PM~16194745
> *nice work i like it!
> *


thanks


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 5 2010, 11:21 PM~16199346
> *hey urs is in progress...so dont worry!
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS. ANY PICS OF BIKES FROM THE AZ CHAPTERS??  NICE BIKES BY THE WAY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 5 2010, 06:38 PM~16194838
> *cool....when u wanna bring it?
> *


PM ME A PRICE. AND ILL LET U KNOW. BUT HEY I NEED IT BACK QUICK AFTER. HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUPP :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:27 PM~16204154
> *SUPP :cheesy:
> *


HEY!!!...WHEN U WANA BRING UR FRAME?


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:25 PM~16204139
> *PM ME A PRICE. AND ILL LET U KNOW. BUT HEY I NEED IT BACK QUICK AFTER. HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE U
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 6 2010, 12:42 AM~16200184
> *LOL :roflmao:
> *


HEY WHO DID THE BONDO ON UR TWO SEATER?


----------



## 96lincoln

dam bikes be lookin firme i post mines when they finish maybe joinin the club


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 07:47 PM~16207794
> *dam bikes be lookin firme i post mines when they finish  maybe joinin the club
> *


WHERE U STAY AT?


----------



## 96lincoln

Florida seen the bikes and i know the vice prez down here so maybe lookin into it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 07:53 PM~16207884
> *Florida    seen the bikes and i know the vice prez down here so maybe lookin into it
> *


ORALE KOOL!!....SO WUT U GOT???


----------



## 96lincoln

i got 3 bikes in the works and my cuz got like 5 and a trike we workin on we making a box for it as we speak lol and he is thinkin of jucing it starting some bondo on a few but haven done anything recently so yea


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 07:57 PM~16207945
> *i got 3 bikes in the works and my cuz got like 5 and a trike we workin on we making a box for it as we speak  lol  and he is thinkin of jucing it  starting some bondo on a few  but haven done anything recently so yea
> *


THATS GOOD!!!...KEEP UP THE WORK HOMIE!!!...THATS HOW I STARTED THE 805!!...WEVE BEEN WORKIN HARD ON OUR BIKES N REPPIN GT ALL OVER SO CAL!...


----------



## 96lincoln

word im from Cali los angeles area but i moved out here and working since but i gotta put in work in my car and bikes plus help out my lil primito on his stuff but its all GOOD i hear good stuff from cali on the bike club hopefully every thin turns out goo trying to get ready for the tampa show so u the prez


----------



## Fleetangel

> word im from Cali los angeles area but i moved out here and working since but i gotta put in work in my car and bikes plus help out my lil primito on his stuff but its all GOOD i hear good stuff from cali on the bike club hopefully every thin turns out goo trying to get ready for the tampa show so u the prez
> 
> 
> 
> YES I AM FROM THE 805 CHAPTER...IVE BEEN IN THE CLUB FOR A YEAR ALREADY!
Click to expand...


----------



## 96lincoln

dats cool and u puttin in work too yea ill post pics of the bikes tomorow if i can i gotta go to work and nice talkin to you and lol whos the girl on the avatar lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:04 PM~16208053
> *word im from Cali los angeles area but i moved out here and working since but i gotta put in work in my car and bikes plus help out my lil primito on his stuff but its all  GOOD  i hear good stuff from cali on the bike club hopefully every thin turns out goo trying to get ready for the tampa show  so u the prez
> *


HEY WHATS UP BRO.. I MIGHT BE GOING OUT THERE WITH A BIKE IF MY DAD FINISH THE 63 ON TIME.


----------



## 96lincoln

orale homie hit me up if you do bro when u comin out homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:11 PM~16208136
> *dats cool  and u puttin in work too    yea ill post pics of the bikes tomorow  if i can i gotta go to work and nice talkin to you and lol whos the girl on the avatar lol
> *


ORALE....THAT CHICK IS MY GIRL!!!

















JK....SOME MODEL...I ALWAYS POST EM N MY BIKE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:12 PM~16208155
> *orale homie hit me up if you do bro  when u comin out homie
> *


WELL ILL PROBABLY BE TAKN MY OTHER BIKE. HOPE I GET THE GT EDITION OUT BY THEN.. I HOPE.LOL

WHATS UR NAME BRO


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2010, 10:13 PM~16208164
> *ORALE....THAT CHICK IS MY GIRL!!!
> JK....SOME MODEL...I ALWAYS POST EM N MY BIKE!!!
> *


orale i just got pics of models posted on my honda lol gonna change soon


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 10:14 PM~16208175
> *WELL ILL PROBABLY BE TAKN MY OTHER BIKE. HOPE I GET THE GT EDITION OUT BY THEN.. I HOPE.LOL
> 
> WHATS UR NAME BRO
> *


names jason homie wats urs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2010, 08:13 PM~16208164
> *ORALE....THAT CHICK IS MY GIRL!!!
> JK....SOME MODEL...I ALWAYS POST EM N MY BIKE!!!
> *


TALKN ABOUT MODEL.. HEY FLEET THE GIRL I TOLD U ABOUT. SHE SAID SHE WILL GET BUTT NAKED TO MODEL ON THE BIKE. AT MY PAD...LOL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:15 PM~16208184
> *names jason homie wats urs
> *


PAUL JR NICE TO MEET U ON LAYITLOW....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:14 PM~16208179
> *orale i just got pics of models posted on my honda lol gonna change soon
> *


ORALE!!!....POST PICS OF THE BIKES PROGRESS TOO HOMIE!


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 10:16 PM~16208199
> *PAUL JR NICE TO MEET U ON LAYITLOW....
> *


orale cool homie so when u headin down here bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:15 PM~16208184
> *names jason homie wats urs
> *


PANCHO VILLA!!!!LOL........ROBERTO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 08:16 PM~16208192
> *TALKN ABOUT MODEL.. HEY FLEET THE GIRL I TOLD U ABOUT. SHE SAID SHE WILL GET BUTT NAKED TO MODEL ON THE BIKE. AT MY PAD...LOL..
> *


LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GO N BE THE PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!LOL


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2010, 10:18 PM~16208221
> *PANCHO VILLA!!!!LOL........ROBERTO
> *



they call u bobby right lol beto


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:18 PM~16208217
> *orale cool homie so when u headin down here bro
> *


WELL ME AND MY DAD WANTS TO GO FOR TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW. HE WANTS TO TRAILOR THE 63 OUT THERE HE BUSTN OUT. I HOPE I DO GO. I ALWAYS WANTED TO GO TO FLORIDA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2010, 08:18 PM~16208237
> *LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GO N BE THE PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!LOL
> *


ILL INVITE U.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:20 PM~16208258
> *they call u bobby right lol  beto
> *


 :twak: HELZZZ NO!!!!!....ROBERT!!!!LOL....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 08:21 PM~16208268
> *ILL INVITE U.
> *


CAN I TAKE MY BIKE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2010, 04:36 PM~16205441
> *HEY!!!...WHEN  U WANA BRING UR FRAME?
> *


UMM HAVEN THE OTHER GUY DO IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 08:22 PM~16208289
> *UMM HAVEN THE OTHER GUY DO IT
> *


HAHA TOO LATE!!!


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 10:20 PM~16208259
> *WELL ME AND MY DAD WANTS TO GO FOR TAMPA LOWRIDER SHOW. HE WANTS TO TRAILOR THE 63 OUT THERE HE BUSTN OUT. I HOPE I DO GO. I ALWAYS WANTED TO GO TO FLORIDA.
> *



yea its in a few months bro im trying to get ready no promises but if you do come let me know so we meet up chill at my cuates taqueria before


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 6 2010, 08:22 PM~16208296
> *yea its in a few months bro im trying to get ready no promises but if you do come let me know so we meet up chill at my cuates taqueria before
> *


YEA SAME HERE. YEA ILL LET U KNOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2010, 08:22 PM~16208286
> *CAN I TAKE MY BIKE?
> *


YEA THAT BE COOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 08:31 PM~16208433
> *YEA THAT BE COOL
> *


OKAY IMA HURRY ON MINE!!!>..ALL I NEED IS SOME TWISTED FORKS!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2010, 08:33 PM~16208466
> *OKAY IMA HURRY ON MINE!!!>..ALL I NEED IS SOME TWISTED FORKS!!!...
> *


I GOT TWISTED FORKS. THE NOT FULLY TWISTED. GIVE ME 15 DOLLARS FOR THEM


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 08:23 PM~16208298
> *:0
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## David Cervantes

:roflmao:


----------



## David Cervantes

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 6 2010, 09:48 PM~16209626
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16209645
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 6 2010, 09:48 PM~16209618
> *:around:  :around:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

805 TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2010, 08:44 PM~16208647
> *I GOT TWISTED FORKS. THE NOT FULLY TWISTED. GIVE ME 15 DOLLARS FOR THEM
> *


REALLY????OKAY...SAVE THEM!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 06:28 PM~16218535
> *REALLY????OKAY...SAVE THEM!
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE WHEN U GOING TO GET THEM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16218574
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE WHEN U  GOING TO GET THEM
> *


WHEN I SEE U!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 06:32 PM~16218600
> *WHEN I SEE U!....
> *


ALRIGHT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 7 2010, 06:36 PM~16218645
> *ALRIGHT
> *


hey im gettin my bike painted by the guy who wants to start the bike chapter in arkansas...hes also gonna hook us up with an airbrush artist from long beach


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 06:42 PM~16218731
> *hey im gettin my bike painted by the guy who wants to start the bike chapter in arkansas...hes also gonna hook us up with an airbrush artist from long beach
> *


HAVE U SEEN HIS WORK IN PERSON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 7 2010, 06:47 PM~16218803
> *HAVE U SEEN HIS WORK IN PERSON
> *


nope...i saw pictures...hes been in lowrider arte


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 06:49 PM~16218825
> *nope...i saw pictures...hes been in lowrider arte
> *


TALKING ABOUT THE PAINTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)

WHATS UP HOMIE DONT BE SHY SHOW WHO U ARE


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 06:20 PM~16218424
> *805 TTT
> *


what up bro ? just droppin by to say Q-vo!! to the Fam!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP PETER!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 7 2010, 06:50 PM~16218847
> *TALKING ABOUT THE PAINTER
> *


NOPE...ONLY PICS!!!....IMA RISK IT HOMIE!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOOD TIMES :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 7 2010, 08:11 PM~16219799
> *Q-VO GOOD TIMES  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q-VO HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 08:04 PM~16219718
> *NOPE...ONLY PICS!!!....IMA RISK IT HOMIE!
> *


 :uh: MAN IF U GOT THE PAINT ALREADY LET ME KNOW I GOT PAINTER WHO WILL DO IT FOR CHEAP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 7 2010, 08:33 PM~16220046
> *:uh: MAN IF U GOT THE PAINT ALREADY LET ME KNOW I GOT PAINTER WHO WILL DO IT FOR CHEAP
> *


LET ME JUST GET FERIA....N THEN PAINT IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 08:36 PM~16220090
> *LET ME JUST GET FERIA....N THEN PAINT IT
> *


NOT TRYN TO PUT U DOWN OR TALK SHIT ABOUT THE PAINTER. BUT U NEED TO KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE PAINTER AND SEE HIS WORK. GOODTIMES IS KNOWN AS BAD ASS BIKES AND CARS AND SHIT. NOT TRYN TO TELL U GO WITH A BAD ASS PAINTER ANYTHING. BUT TAKE IT TO SOMEONE U KNOW THAT DOES GOOD WORK AND SEEN THERE WORK. ILL TELL U NOW PICS MAKE EVERYTHING LOOK GOOD. DONT GET MAD ANYTHING I SAID IM JUST PUT IN MY WORDS. GOODTIMES IS GETTN BIGGER AND BETTER. SO LETS SAVE THE MONEY GET IT DONE RIGHT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16220133
> *NOT TRYN TO PUT U DOWN OR TALK SHIT ABOUT THE PAINTER. BUT U NEED TO KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE PAINTER AND SEE HIS WORK. GOODTIMES IS KNOWN AS BAD ASS BIKES AND CARS AND SHIT. NOT TRYN TO TELL U GO WITH A BAD ASS PAINTER ANYTHING. BUT TAKE IT TO SOMEONE U KNOW THAT DOES GOOD WORK AND SEEN THERE WORK. ILL TELL U NOW PICS MAKE EVERYTHING  LOOK GOOD. DONT GET MAD ANYTHING I SAID IM JUST PUT IN MY WORDS. GOODTIMES IS GETTN BIGGER AND BETTER. SO LETS SAVE THE MONEY GET IT DONE RIGHT.
> *


ORRA!!>....SIMON HOMIE...BUT I WAS JUST GONNA THORW A GREEN ON IT...NO PATTERNS THEN TAKE IT TO UR HOMIE WHO DOES MURALS....N THEN SOME GOLD LEAF!


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up were is every one at :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 7 2010, 09:10 PM~16220492
> *whatz up were is every one at :wave:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE...HOW U BEEN?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16220873
> *WUZ UP HOMIE...HOW U BEEN?
> *


nothing just chilling


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 7 2010, 09:55 PM~16221071
> *nothing just chilling
> *


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

:cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 7 2010, 11:39 PM~16222505
> *
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP TOMORROW HOMIE!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 11:54 PM~16222669
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP TOMORROW HOMIE!
> *


grasias HOMIE! :nicoderm:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 4 2010, 04:54 PM~16181476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: !!!!
THANKS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2010, 08:58 PM~16184530
> *HAHA...SELL UR BODY!LOL
> *



:werd: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP 805 !!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 6 2010, 07:08 AM~16201132
> *WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS. ANY PICS OF BIKES FROM THE AZ CHAPTERS??   NICE BIKES BY THE WAY.
> *



THANKS! THERES A FEW PICS OF AZ IN THE BEGINNING OF THIS TOPIC....NOTHIN RECENTLY....


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16220271
> *ORRA!!>....SIMON HOMIE...BUT I WAS JUST GONNA THORW A GREEN ON IT...NO PATTERNS THEN TAKE IT TO UR HOMIE WHO DOES MURALS....N THEN SOME GOLD LEAF!
> *


COO JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 7 2010, 11:58 PM~16222700
> *grasias HOMIE! :nicoderm:
> *


UR ON VACATION .. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUPP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

Q-VO 818


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2010, 06:25 PM~16229802
> *COO JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 8 2010, 03:33 PM~16228001
> *WHATS UP 805 !!!
> *


HEY WENDY!!!hOW R U?


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up 805 what u foos been up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 9 2010, 12:07 AM~16233436
> *whatz up 805 what u foos been up to
> *


trying to get a few bikes ready for az show!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 9 2010, 12:07 AM~16233436
> *whatz up 805 what u foos been up to
> *


LETS TAKE UR BIKE TO AZ.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:happysad:


----------



## luckcharm818

i dont know when is it im start doing more stuff to the bike


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 9 2010, 09:21 AM~16235835
> *LETS TAKE UR BIKE TO AZ.
> *


i dont know when is it im start doing more stuff to the bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 9 2010, 01:34 PM~16237079
> *i dont know when is it im start doing more stuff to the bike
> *


ITS IN MARCH.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

818TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

IM THINKIN ABOUT DOING MY BIKE INTO A TRIKE...WUT U THINK???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 9 2010, 10:22 AM~16235844
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## BIG ANDREW

u cant really see it that well


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16244467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u cant really see it that well
> *


WHO DOING UR MURRALS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 12:33 AM~16242443
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 12:33 AM~16242438
> *IM THINKIN ABOUT DOING MY BIKE INTO A TRIKE...WUT U THINK???
> *


DO IT IF U GOT THE MONEY ..


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 02:04 PM~16245076
> *WHO DOING UR MURRALS.
> *


my homie matt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 10 2010, 01:36 PM~16245350
> *my homie matt
> *


LOOKS CLEAN G. IS UR FRAME DONE TO ..


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 02:37 PM~16245364
> *LOOKS CLEAN G. IS UR FRAME DONE TO ..
> *


thanks .. yup and my bak fender


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 10 2010, 01:41 PM~16245391
> *thanks .. yup and my bak fender
> *


POST THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 03:12 PM~16245590
> *POST THEM UP  :biggrin:
> *


naaa youll see it soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 10 2010, 05:43 PM~16247116
> *naaa youll see it soon
> *


COOO.. U GOING ALL SIMPLE PARTS OR CUSTOM ...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW U GUYS BEEN????


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 07:16 PM~16247467
> *COOO.. U GOING ALL SIMPLE PARTS OR CUSTOM ...
> *


custom


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 10 2010, 06:32 PM~16247635
> *custom
> *


CLEAN CLEAN


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 10 2010, 06:48 PM~16247788
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HELLO :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

just came from Las Vegas and we are so tiger :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT 805


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 01:06 PM~16245091
> *DO IT IF U GOT THE MONEY ..
> *


OKAY!!!...SOUND LIKE A MUST!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SHOULD I START BUILD UP TOPIC I WANT ONE ALREADY ....HAHAHA BUT I DONT THINK I GOT ENUFF SHIT TO POST


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 08:57 PM~16249540
> *SHOULD I START BUILD UP TOPIC I WANT ONE ALREADY ....HAHAHA BUT I DONT THINK I GOT ENUFF SHIT TO POST
> *


U DO SO FUCK IT....DO IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 08:58 PM~16249555
> *U DO SO FUCK IT....DO IT!!!
> *


FUCK IT HUH... DO IT LATER TONIGHT OR ILL JUST WAIT FOR THE OTHER PARTS TO NEXT WEEKN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:00 PM~16249576
> *FUCK IT HUH... DO IT LATER TONIGHT OR ILL JUST WAIT FOR THE OTHER PARTS TO NEXT WEEKN
> *


MMMMM TONITE!


----------



## David Cervantes

just came from Las Vegas and we are so tiger :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

just came from Las Vegas and we are so tiger :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16249604
> *just came from Las Vegas and we are so tiger  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


HOW WAS IT????....READY FOR MY TATT??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:01 PM~16249584
> *MMMMM TONITE!
> *


FUCK IT ...WHAT U BEEN UP TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16249610
> *just came from Las Vegas and we are so tiger  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


HOW WAS IT ... U SHOULD TOLD ME. I WOULD OF HIT THE VEGAS CHAPTER TO CHILL WITH U.. EVEN THE LA AND THE 818 WENT OUT THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:04 PM~16249626
> *FUCK IT ...WHAT U BEEN UP TO
> *


I WENT TO CHECK OUT A CAR....THE OWNER OF THE RED PEDAL CAR(CHUCKI)IS SELLIN AN 84 CUTTLASS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:06 PM~16249659
> *I WENT TO CHECK OUT A CAR....THE OWNER OF THE RED PEDAL CAR(CHUCKI)IS SELLIN AN 84 CUTTLASS
> *


FIX UP OR PROJEC


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:08 PM~16249697
> *FIX UP OR PROJEC
> *


FIX UP....IT RUNS GOOD!!!...MY UNCLE LIKED IT...MIGHT BUY IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:10 PM~16249713
> *FIX UP....IT RUNS GOOD!!!...MY UNCLE LIKED IT...MIGHT BUY IT
> *


CLEAN FIXN IT TO GET IN OR TO CRUISE IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:12 PM~16249752
> *CLEAN FIXN IT TO GET IN OR TO CRUISE IT
> *


CRUZIN....FOR GT STANDARDS ALL IT NEEDS IS CHROM UNDIES...HYDROS N FEW TOUCHES IN THE FRONT BUMPER....PAINT IS NICE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:13 PM~16249771
> *CRUZIN....FOR GT STANDARDS ALL IT NEEDS IS CHROM UNDIES...HYDROS N FEW TOUCHES IN THE FRONT BUMPER....PAINT IS NICE!
> *


DOES CAR PAINT LOOKS GOOD LIKE ALL THE OTHER CARS IN GOODTIMES. BECUS WE ARE STRICT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:16 PM~16249808
> *DOES CAR PAINT LOOKS GOOD LIKE ALL THE OTHER CARS IN GOODTIMES. BECUS WE ARE STRICT
> *


YUP...BUT MY UNCLE WANTS IT...JUST AS A DAILY...SO I CANT ILLUSIONATE ME CRUZIN IT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:17 PM~16249819
> *YUP...BUT MY UNCLE WANTS IT...JUST AS A DAILY...SO I CANT ILLUSIONATE ME CRUZIN IT...
> *


COOO COOO ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:18 PM~16249840
> *COOO COOO ...
> *


HEY R U GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW IN CORONA?>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:25 PM~16249926
> *HEY R U GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW IN CORONA?>
> *


WHEN AND U GOT INFO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:29 PM~16249996
> *WHEN AND U GOT INFO
> *


I SAW IT ON EVENTS....BUT ITS A LITTLE FAR FOR US...WE STILL THINKIN BOUT IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:32 PM~16250041
> *I SAW IT ON EVENTS....BUT ITS A LITTLE FAR FOR US...WE STILL THINKIN BOUT IT
> *


ILL SEE WHATS UP ..GET ME THE LINK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:33 PM~16250054
> *ILL SEE WHATS UP ..GET ME THE LINK
> *


HOLD ON...


----------



## Fleetangel

HERE!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519612


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16250102
> *HERE!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519612
> *


ILL BE DOWN TO GO...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:40 PM~16250163
> *ILL BE DOWN TO GO...
> *


IF MY GREEN BIKES READY ILL TY MY BEST TO GO...IMA BE LOW ON MONEY AGAIN...SCHOOL SHIT IS COMIN UP ALREADY!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:05 PM~16249647
> *HOW WAS IT ... U SHOULD TOLD ME. I WOULD OF HIT THE VEGAS CHAPTER TO CHILL WITH U.. EVEN THE LA AND THE 818 WENT OUT THERE
> *


i went to work :420:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16250201
> *i went to work :420:
> *


K DICE TU CUNADO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16250195
> *IF MY GREEN BIKES READY ILL TY MY BEST TO GO...IMA BE LOW ON MONEY AGAIN...SCHOOL SHIT IS COMIN UP ALREADY!!!
> *


LOL FUCK SCHOOL I RATHER GET THE BIKE DONE AND BORROW PAPER AND PINS..


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16249611
> *HOW WAS IT????....READY FOR MY TATT??
> *


im going to down low it :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:44 PM~16250235
> *im going to down low it :yes:
> *


OKAY!!!...HEY I WENT TO SEE JOSE IN OXNARD...HIS CAR IS NICE....HAVE U SEEN IT?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:43 PM~16250223
> *K DICE TU CUNADO?
> *


uaz up


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:45 PM~16250253
> *OKAY!!!...HEY I WENT TO SEE JOSE IN OXNARD...HIS CAR IS NICE....HAVE U SEEN IT?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:44 PM~16250233
> *LOL FUCK SCHOOL I RATHER GET THE BIKE DONE AND BORROW PAPER AND PINS..
> *


I SAY THE SAME SHIT....BUT I NEED SKOOL HOMIE...IF IT WASNT FOR THAT I WOULD RATHER SPEND MY MONEY ON MY BIKE....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:46 PM~16250269
> *:nosad:
> *


THE WHITE ONE


----------



## David Cervantes

:no: :no: nop


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16250334
> *:no:  :no: nop
> *


I THOUGHT U HAD...ITS NICE....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:51 PM~16250348
> *I THOUGHT U HAD...ITS NICE....
> *


firme :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:55 PM~16250415
> *firme :biggrin:
> *


SO WUT U DO IN VEGAS?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 09:56 PM~16250440
> *SO WUT U DO IN VEGAS?
> *


i putr out fence for my cunado and i will let u go so i could stare your tatto


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:59 PM~16250476
> *i putr out fence for my cunado and i will let u go so i could stare your tatto
> *


ORALE...IMA GO CUT MY HAIR!!!!


ALRATO


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Fleetangel

TTMFT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 9 2010, 02:34 PM~16237075
> *i dont know when is it im start doing more stuff to the bike
> *



WHATS UP ALEX SO HOW IS IT WORKIN WITH THOSE UPGRADES LET ME KNOW
WHEN YOUR READY....SO I CAN CONNECT YOU TO THE CONNECTS...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 10 2010, 12:52 PM~16244467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u cant really see it that well
> *




:wow: :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
LOOKING GOOD....THE MURRAL IS DIFFERENT FROM THE ONE ON THE FRAME
I LIKE THAT.....HEY WELL LET ME KNOW AS WELL WHEN YOUR READY TO HIT THE
UPHOLSTRY GUY.....I NEED TO SWING BY MY SELF.....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 10 2010, 07:48 PM~16247788
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HERES THE NUMBER OF THE GUY THAT DOES THE PINTSTRIPES FOR
MY DAUGHTERS BIKE....(818)723-4984 (CONEJO)
HES A VERY KOOL GUY WITH FAIR PRICES....TELL HIM I GAVE YOU HES NUMBER....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 11 2010, 02:03 PM~16255603
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *



HEY THERE :wave: THANKS FOR PASSIN BY...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16249175
> *just came from Las Vegas and we are so tiger :biggrin:
> *



WOW LUCKY YOU GUYS...
HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT FAMILY VACATION....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2010, 07:27 PM~16229822
> *SUPP GOODTIMERS
> *



WHATS UP PAUL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 8 2010, 11:23 PM~16232353
> *HEY WENDY!!!hOW R U?
> *



GOOD GOOD THANK YOU
SO HAPPY THAT MY GIRLS STARTED SCHOOL TODAY 
NOW IM BACK TO MY OLD SCHEDULE...THEY DRIVE ME NUTS :loco: 
NEED TO GET SOME RELAXING TIME...SO I CAN FOCUS AND 
GET READY TO HIT THE UPCOMING SHOWS.. :biggrin: ..
WHATS UP HOW ABOUT YOU?? HOW YOU DOIN..?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 11 2010, 01:09 PM~16255680
> *HEY THERE :wave: THANKS FOR PASSIN BY...
> *


NO DOUBT !


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 11 2010, 02:01 PM~16255573
> *:wow: :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> LOOKING GOOD....THE MURRAL IS DIFFERENT FROM THE ONE ON THE FRAME
> I LIKE THAT.....HEY WELL LET ME KNOW AS WELL WHEN YOUR READY TO HIT THE
> UPHOLSTRY GUY.....I NEED TO SWING BY MY SELF.....
> *


alrite im getting my hub so ima start doing my rims


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2010, 06:51 PM~16247818
> *HELLO  :cheesy:
> *


HEY HOW ARE U DOING


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 11 2010, 01:07 PM~16255652
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> HERES THE NUMBER OF THE GUY THAT DOES THE PINTSTRIPES FOR
> MY DAUGHTERS BIKE....(818)723-4984 (CONEJO)
> HES A VERY KOOL GUY WITH FAIR PRICES....TELL HIM I GAVE YOU HES NUMBER....
> *


THANKS BUT I DONT THINK ILL BE GETTING THEM SOON CUZ MY PARENTS HAVE TO PAY SOME BILLS FROM THE HOSPITAL CUZ I FELL AND CUT MY KNEE AND GOT STICHES SO THEY HAVE TO PAY THE BILLS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16257605
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


HEY TURTLE HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

IM DOING GOOD  GRACIAS AND YOU HOW YOU DOING ?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 11 2010, 04:43 PM~16257715
> *
> *


Q-VO!!!!...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 04:44 PM~16257719
> *Q-VO!!!!...
> *



QUE ONDA FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 11 2010, 04:45 PM~16257734
> *QUE ONDA FLEET
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HOME FROM SKOOL...HOWS DA FAMILY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16257605
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


SUP HAVE U GOT MY WHEEL YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 11 2010, 01:11 PM~16255700
> *WHATS UP PAUL
> *


SUP HOW U BEEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 11 2010, 01:18 PM~16255764
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *


CHILLN WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 11 2010, 01:16 PM~16255745
> *GOOD GOOD THANK YOU
> SO HAPPY THAT MY GIRLS STARTED SCHOOL TODAY
> NOW IM BACK TO MY OLD SCHEDULE...THEY DRIVE ME NUTS  :loco:
> NEED TO GET SOME RELAXING TIME...SO I CAN FOCUS AND
> GET READY TO HIT THE UPCOMING SHOWS.. :biggrin: ..
> WHATS UP HOW ABOUT YOU?? HOW YOU DOIN..?
> *


DOING GOOD!!!AT SKOOL TOO!!...N WORKIN ON FEW BIKES!!!....WE GONNA HIT THIS YEAR STRONG!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 11 2010, 06:14 PM~16258779
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES
> *


WUZ UP LOKO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16258998
> *WUZ UP LOKO!
> *


WORKIN ON A CUSTOM SEAT FOR MY HOMIE RAMON :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 11 2010, 06:45 PM~16259183
> *WORKIN ON A CUSTOM SEAT FOR MY HOMIE RAMON  :biggrin:
> *


ESTA CHIDO!!!!.....ONCE I GET MY BIKE DONE, IMA SEND U SOME SHIT TO GET ENGRAVED....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 08:28 PM~16259683
> *ESTA CHIDO!!!!.....ONCE I GET MY BIKE DONE, IMA SEND U SOME SHIT TO GET ENGRAVED....
> *


ORALE SIMON :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 11 2010, 07:35 PM~16259764
> *ORALE SIMON  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP ROBERTO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:43 PM~16259851
> *SUP ROBERTO
> *


JUST DOING HMWK!!...HOW BOUT U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

RIGHT HERE AT WORK JUST POSTED. CHILLN . ITS FUCKN BORING


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:48 PM~16259899
> *RIGHT HERE AT WORK JUST POSTED. CHILLN . ITS FUCKN BORING
> *


robert i got your tatt redy


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: :wow: GT TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:48 PM~16259899
> *RIGHT HERE AT WORK JUST POSTED. CHILLN . ITS FUCKN BORING
> *


COO COO...SO DID U EVER START THE NEW TOPIC?


----------



## David Cervantes

SUP GOODTIMERS 
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 11 2010, 07:52 PM~16259947
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 07:52 PM~16259945
> *COO COO...SO DID U EVER START THE NEW TOPIC?
> *


NOT YET WAITN ON MY OTHER PARTS . I THINK THIS TOPIC WILL KINDA HELP GET MORE PEOPLE LOOKN AT THE CLUB LIL.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:54 PM~16259968
> *NOT YET WAITN ON MY OTHER PARTS . I THINK THIS TOPIC WILL KINDA HELP GET MORE PEOPLE LOOKN AT THE CLUB LIL.
> *


IT WILLL IVE BEEN WANTING TO DO THE SAME WITH FLEETANGEL....BUT I DONT WANNA POST IT TILL I GET WORK ON IT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16260003
> *IT WILLL IVE BEEN WANTING TO DO THE SAME WITH FLEETANGEL....BUT I DONT WANNA POST IT TILL I GET WORK ON IT...
> *


JUST START DOING THE BODY WORK. U KNOW HOW TO DO IT. ONCE U START THEN U GET SOME MORE MOTIVATION WHERE KEEP SPENDING MORE MONEY IN TO IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:59 PM~16260024
> *JUST START DOING THE BODY WORK. U KNOW HOW TO DO IT. ONCE U START THEN U GET SOME MORE MOTIVATION WHERE KEEP SPENDING MORE MONEY IN TO IT.  :biggrin:
> *


YEAAH....BUT I WANNA START THE TOPIC ONCE I PAINT IT...FIRST THING TO DO AFTER BODY WORK...PARTS WILL COME LATER...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 08:01 PM~16260040
> *YEAAH....BUT I WANNA START THE TOPIC ONCE I PAINT IT...FIRST THING TO DO AFTER BODY WORK...PARTS WILL COME LATER...
> *


COO COO.. DO THE PARTS FIRST ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16261544
> *COO COO.. DO THE PARTS FIRST ...
> *


NAA...I WANNA FINISH THE PAINT JOB...HANG IT N MY WALL N TAKE IT DOWN ONCE I HAVE ALL MY PARTS!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 09:51 PM~16261570
> *NAA...I  WANNA FINISH THE PAINT JOB...HANG IT N MY WALL N TAKE IT DOWN ONCE I HAVE ALL MY PARTS!!LOL
> *


TRUST I WOULDNT DO THAT IT MIGHT CHIP WHEN U SAVNG IT FOR THE PARTS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:57 PM~16261662
> *TRUST I WOULDNT DO THAT IT MIGHT CHIP WHEN U SAVNG IT FOR THE PARTS
> *


JUST PLAYING AROUND...HAHA...IDK WU IMA DO FIRST!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 10:00 PM~16261696
> *JUST PLAYING AROUND...HAHA...IDK WU IMA DO FIRST!
> *


GO WITH JUSTDEEZ HIT HIM UP AND GET UR DESIGNS AND THEN BY LIL BY LIL GET UR PARTS CUT OUT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:01 PM~16261719
> *GO WITH JUSTDEEZ HIT HIM UP AND GET UR DESIGNS  AND THEN BY LIL BY LIL GET UR PARTS CUT OUT.
> *


BUT WUT IS HE GONNA DO????


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP ANDREW WHERE U AT


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 12 2010, 12:03 AM~16262604
> *WHATZ UP ANDREW WHERE U AT
> *


was up foo


----------



## BIG ANDREW

GT TTT


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 11 2010, 10:17 PM~16262841
> *was up foo
> *


NOTHING MUCH AND U


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16262878
> *NOTHING MUCH AND U
> *


LOOKING FOR THAT HUB


----------



## luckcharm818

YAH DAMM A FOO I SPENT MY MONEY SO I CANT GET MY RIMS DONE


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 11 2010, 11:32 PM~16263050
> *YAH DAMM A FOO I SPENT MY MONEY SO I CANT GET MY RIMS DONE
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 11 2010, 11:18 PM~16262865
> *GT TTT
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:angry:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 12 2010, 12:32 AM~16263050
> *YAH DAMM A FOO I SPENT MY MONEY SO I CANT GET MY RIMS DONE
> *


dam u havent sold those parts yet???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 12 2010, 12:21 AM~16262903
> *LOOKING FOR THAT HUB
> *



IM KEEPING AN EYE ON THAT
MAYBE YOU CAN OPEN UP A TOPIC ABOUT IT...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 12 2010, 12:32 AM~16263050
> *YAH DAMM A FOO I SPENT MY MONEY SO I CANT GET MY RIMS DONE
> *



WHAT YOU TALKIN ABOUT WILLIS :scrutinize: 
YOU GOT YOUR RIMS DONE ALREADY?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2010, 06:51 PM~16258499
> *SUP HOW U BEEEN
> *



LOOKING FOWARD FOR THE UPCOMING SHOWS
AND DEBATING ON TO GET EITHER THE PIXIE OUT OR THE PEDAL CAR
OUT FOR MY OTHER DAUGHTER.....????
A PEDAL CAR WILL BE SO MUCH EASIER TO CARRY AROUND BUT NOT
TO MUCH CATEGORIES FOR IT...AND A BIKE IS JUST A HASTLE WITH ALL
THOSE PARTS AND DISPLAY....I DONT KNOW IM SO CONFUSED... :uh:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 11 2010, 03:26 PM~16256425
> *alrite im getting my hub so ima start doing my rims
> *



YOU FOUND IT?!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 11 2010, 05:29 PM~16257546
> *THANKS BUT I DONT THINK ILL BE GETTING THEM SOON CUZ MY PARENTS HAVE TO PAY SOME BILLS FROM THE HOSPITAL CUZ I FELL AND CUT MY KNEE AND GOT STICHES SO THEY HAVE TO PAY THE BILLS
> *



OH THAT SUCKS!....  
BUT THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOUR OK...
I THINK A GOOD IDEA TO GET MONEY WOULD BE TO DO A CAR WASH :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 10:47 PM~16250281
> *I SAY THE SAME SHIT....BUT I NEED SKOOL HOMIE...IF IT WASNT FOR THAT I WOULD RATHER SPEND MY MONEY ON MY BIKE....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IM TELLIN YOU GUYS A CAR WASH OR A COUPLE OF CAR WASH BETWEEN THE CLUB WILL LET YOU GUYS RAISE SOME MONEY....ITS NO EMBERRASEMENT
IVE SEEN CAR CLUBS DO IT IM TALKING ABOUT GROWN MEN...
VERGUENSA ES ROBAR......LET ME KNOW IF YOUR DOWN WITH IT AND WE 
CAN GET THE SUPPORT OF THE CAR CLUBS SO THEY CAN GO AND TAKE THERE
CARS TO GET WASHED....ALL IS NEEDED IS A SPOT WHERE THEY WILL GIVE PERMISSION TO DO THE CAR WASH AND LET THEM KNOW IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 11 2010, 05:35 PM~16257605
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2010, 10:36 PM~16250102
> *HERE!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519612
> *



DAM IT LOOKS LIKE ITLL BE A GOOD SHOW BUT THEN AGAIN ITS TRUE
IT WILL LAND RIGHT ON THE SUPERBOWL SUNDAY..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2010, 07:29 PM~16258978
> *DOING GOOD!!!AT SKOOL TOO!!...N WORKIN ON FEW BIKES!!!....WE GONNA HIT THIS YEAR STRONG!!...
> *



NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
WE STILL GOT TIME ON OUR HANDS....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 11:29 AM~16265923
> *IM KEEPING AN EYE ON THAT
> MAYBE YOU CAN OPEN UP A TOPIC ABOUT IT...
> *


FOUND ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 12 2010, 12:53 PM~16266585
> *FOUND ONE  :biggrin:
> *



DID YOU REALLY :cheesy: !!!!!
DAAA! THATS GOOD SO SEE YOU OUT THERE SOON HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 05:10 PM~16268733
> *DID YOU REALLY  :cheesy: !!!!!
> DAAA! THATS GOOD SO SEE YOU OUT THERE SOON HUH? :biggrin:
> *


YES VERY SOON :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 12 2010, 05:13 PM~16268763
> *YES VERY SOON :biggrin:
> *



IM GLAD! NOW I NEED TO SEE WHATS UP WITH ALEX
HE WANTS TO DO SOME UPGRADES ON HES WHEELS AS WELL...
LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING EXEPT FOR MONEY LOL! J/K...
I BET YOU HAVE MORE IN YOUR POCKET THEN ME...LOL


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 05:21 PM~16268820
> *IM GLAD! NOW I NEED TO SEE WHATS UP WITH ALEX
> HE WANTS TO DO SOME UPGRADES ON HES WHEELS AS WELL...
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING EXEPT FOR MONEY LOL! J/K...
> I BET YOU HAVE MORE IN YOUR POCKET THEN ME...LOL
> *


818 GONNA BE TAKING HOME TROPHIES !! :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 10:37 AM~16265985
> *OH THAT SUCKS!....
> BUT THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOUR OK...
> I THINK A GOOD IDEA TO GET MONEY WOULD BE TO DO A CAR WASH  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT IS NOW IM GONNA LOOK FOR A JOB


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 10:47 AM~16266061
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IM TELLIN YOU GUYS A CAR WASH OR A COUPLE OF CAR WASH BETWEEN THE CLUB WILL LET YOU GUYS RAISE SOME MONEY....ITS NO EMBERRASEMENT
> IVE SEEN CAR CLUBS DO IT IM TALKING ABOUT GROWN MEN...
> VERGUENSA ES ROBAR......LET ME KNOW IF YOUR DOWN WITH IT AND WE
> CAN GET THE SUPPORT OF THE CAR CLUBS SO THEY CAN GO AND TAKE THERE
> CARS TO GET WASHED....ALL IS NEEDED IS A SPOT WHERE THEY WILL GIVE PERMISSION TO DO THE CAR WASH AND LET THEM KNOW IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE....
> *


  SOUNDS LIKE GOOD IDEAL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 10:47 AM~16266061
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IM TELLIN YOU GUYS A CAR WASH OR A COUPLE OF CAR WASH BETWEEN THE CLUB WILL LET YOU GUYS RAISE SOME MONEY....ITS NO EMBERRASEMENT
> IVE SEEN CAR CLUBS DO IT IM TALKING ABOUT GROWN MEN...
> VERGUENSA ES ROBAR......LET ME KNOW IF YOUR DOWN WITH IT AND WE
> CAN GET THE SUPPORT OF THE CAR CLUBS SO THEY CAN GO AND TAKE THERE
> CARS TO GET WASHED....ALL IS NEEDED IS A SPOT WHERE THEY WILL GIVE PERMISSION TO DO THE CAR WASH AND LET THEM KNOW IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE....
> *


THE 805 IS DOWN!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 10:33 AM~16265958
> *LOOKING FOWARD FOR THE UPCOMING SHOWS
> AND DEBATING ON TO GET EITHER THE PIXIE OUT OR THE PEDAL CAR
> OUT FOR MY OTHER DAUGHTER.....????
> A PEDAL CAR WILL BE SO MUCH EASIER TO CARRY AROUND BUT NOT
> TO MUCH CATEGORIES FOR IT...AND A BIKE IS JUST A HASTLE WITH ALL
> THOSE PARTS AND DISPLAY....I DONT KNOW IM SO CONFUSED... :uh:
> *


PEDAL CAR HAS A LOT OF COMPETITION....PIXIE WILL BE A COOL PROJECT....SO ILL GO FOR PIXIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 12 2010, 11:02 AM~16266195
> *NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> WE STILL GOT TIME ON OUR HANDS....
> *


YUP YUP!!....SO NO SHOWS COMIN UP N THE 818???


----------



## BIGRUBE644

WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS FLEET PURO WAAH WAAH WAAH.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 12 2010, 11:41 PM~16274607
> *WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS FLEET PURO WAAH WAAH WAAH.. :biggrin:
> *


WHICH ONES?????ILL POST EM IF U TELL ME WUT U WANNA SEE!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YO GOODTIMES CONGRATS ON THE NEW CHAPTER :biggrin: U GUYS ARE BLOWIN UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 13 2010, 01:00 AM~16275095
> *YO GOODTIMES CONGRATS ON THE NEW CHAPTER :biggrin:  U GUYS ARE BLOWIN UP
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*DAMN THINKN ABOUT IT GOODTIMES BC IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS FOR VEGAS IN 2010. I SEE U GUYS DOING UR THANG PUTTN IN MORE CUSTOM PARTS IN UR BIKE TAKING IT TO NEXT LEVEL. I SAY THIS YEAR BEFORE VEGAS SHOW WE SHOULD ALL WORK AS A TEAM LIKE WENDY SAID MAKE MONEY AND HAVE ALL OUR BIKES COME OUT WITH DIFFERENT LOOK. MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MEETN SOMEWHERE AND HAVE THE MEMBERS FROM THE BIKE CLUB TALK ABOUT IT AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEALS. I WANT ALL THE MIGHTY GT BIKE MEMBERS TO MEET UP SOON. B4 ALL THE LOWRIDER SHOW STARTS. WOULD ANYBODY BE DOWN TO HAVE MEETN NEXT MONTH. AND MAYBE EVEN TALK ABOUT A BIKE SHOW.I WANT THE MEETN INCLUDE EVERYBODY IN SOCAL THAT HAS A BIKE. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK. I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 09. NOW LETS MAKE SOME NOISE FOR 2010.* 

:rimshot: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*DAMN THINKN ABOUT IT GOODTIMES BC IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS FOR VEGAS IN 2010. I SEE U GUYS DOING UR THANG PUTTN IN MORE CUSTOM PARTS IN UR BIKE TAKING IT TO NEXT LEVEL. I SAY THIS YEAR BEFORE VEGAS SHOW WE SHOULD ALL WORK AS A TEAM LIKE WENDY SAID MAKE MONEY AND HAVE ALL OUR BIKES COME OUT WITH DIFFERENT LOOK. MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MEETN SOMEWHERE AND HAVE THE MEMBERS FROM THE BIKE CLUB TALK ABOUT IT AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEALS. I WANT ALL THE MIGHTY GT BIKE MEMBERS TO MEET UP SOON. B4 ALL THE LOWRIDER SHOW STARTS. WOULD ANYBODY BE DOWN TO HAVE MEETN NEXT MONTH. AND MAYBE EVEN TALK ABOUT A BIKE SHOW.I WANT THE MEETN INCLUDE EVERYBODY IN SOCAL THAT HAS A BIKE. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK. I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 09. NOW LETS MAKE SOME NOISE FOR 2010.* 

:rimshot: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*DAMN THINKN ABOUT IT GOODTIMES BC IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS FOR VEGAS IN 2010. I SEE U GUYS DOING UR THANG PUTTN IN MORE CUSTOM PARTS IN UR BIKE TAKING IT TO NEXT LEVEL. I SAY THIS YEAR BEFORE VEGAS SHOW WE SHOULD ALL WORK AS A TEAM LIKE WENDY SAID MAKE MONEY AND HAVE ALL OUR BIKES COME OUT WITH DIFFERENT LOOK. MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MEETN SOMEWHERE AND HAVE THE MEMBERS FROM THE BIKE CLUB TALK ABOUT IT AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEALS. I WANT ALL THE MIGHTY GT BIKE MEMBERS TO MEET UP SOON. B4 ALL THE LOWRIDER SHOW STARTS. WOULD ANYBODY BE DOWN TO HAVE MEETN NEXT MONTH. AND MAYBE EVEN TALK ABOUT A BIKE SHOW.I WANT THE MEETN INCLUDE EVERYBODY IN SOCAL THAT HAS A BIKE. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK. I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 09. NOW LETS MAKE SOME NOISE FOR 2010.* 

:rimshot: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 13 2010, 08:42 PM~16283700
> *DAMN THINKN ABOUT IT GOODTIMES BC IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS FOR VEGAS IN 2010. I SEE U GUYS DOING UR THANG PUTTN IN MORE CUSTOM PARTS IN UR BIKE TAKING IT TO NEXT LEVEL. I SAY THIS YEAR BEFORE VEGAS SHOW WE SHOULD ALL WORK AS A TEAM LIKE WENDY SAID MAKE MONEY AND HAVE ALL OUR BIKES COME OUT WITH DIFFERENT LOOK. MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MEETN SOMEWHERE AND HAVE THE MEMBERS FROM THE BIKE CLUB TALK ABOUT IT AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEALS. I WANT ALL THE MIGHTY GT BIKE MEMBERS TO MEET UP SOON. B4 ALL THE LOWRIDER SHOW STARTS. WOULD ANYBODY BE DOWN TO HAVE MEETN NEXT MONTH. AND MAYBE EVEN TALK ABOUT A BIKE SHOW.I WANT THE MEETN INCLUDE EVERYBODY IN SOCAL THAT HAS A BIKE. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK. I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 09. NOW LETS MAKE SOME NOISE FOR 2010.
> 
> :rimshot:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING BEING SAID HERE AND YEAH A MEETING SOUNDS GOOD FOR NEXT MONTH WE NEED TO MAKE 2010 A GOOD LOWRIDING YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 13 2010, 08:56 PM~16283923
> *I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING BEING SAID HERE AND YEAH A MEETING SOUNDS GOOD FOR NEXT MONTH WE NEED TO MAKE 2010 A GOOD LOWRIDING YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS U.. START THINKN OF SOME NEW IDEALS AND WRITE IT DOWN TO SEE WHAT U THINK WE COULD MAKE GT BC A BIGGER AND BETTER CLUB FOR THE MEETN. NOT ONLY USING ONE BRAIN BUT ALL OUR BRAINS TO COME UP WITH BETTER IDEALS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 13 2010, 09:45 PM~16283749
> *DAMN THINKN ABOUT IT GOODTIMES BC IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS FOR VEGAS IN 2010. I SEE U GUYS DOING UR THANG PUTTN IN MORE CUSTOM PARTS IN UR BIKE TAKING IT TO NEXT LEVEL. I SAY THIS YEAR BEFORE VEGAS SHOW WE SHOULD ALL WORK AS A TEAM LIKE WENDY SAID MAKE MONEY AND HAVE ALL OUR BIKES COME OUT WITH DIFFERENT LOOK. MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MEETN SOMEWHERE AND HAVE THE MEMBERS FROM THE BIKE CLUB TALK ABOUT IT AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEALS. I WANT ALL THE MIGHTY GT BIKE MEMBERS TO MEET UP SOON. B4 ALL THE LOWRIDER SHOW STARTS. WOULD ANYBODY BE DOWN TO HAVE MEETN NEXT MONTH. AND MAYBE EVEN TALK ABOUT A BIKE SHOW.I WANT THE MEETN INCLUDE EVERYBODY IN SOCAL THAT HAS A BIKE. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK. I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 09. NOW LETS MAKE SOME NOISE FOR 2010.
> 
> :rimshot:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


*THANKS! :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THATS WHAT ME AND FLEETANGEL HAVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT FOR A FEW WEEKS ALREADY OF GETTING TOGETHER IN A MCDONALDS THAT FLEETANGEL KNOWS ABOUT NEAR ALL OF US TO MEET HALF WAYS TO MAKE IT EASIER AND NOT TO FAR FOR ALL OF US TO MEET UP....BUT WITH ALL THESE HOLIDAYS WE HAD POSPONED IT.....SO WHEN EVER YOU GUYS ARE READY JUST HIT ME UP...
ABOUT DOING A SHOW....I HAD BROUGHT IT UP IN THE MEETING THAT WE HAD ON DECEMBER WITH YOUR DAD, ELITE FROM O.C, AND WITH FLEETANGEL WITH HES VICE PRES.....I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A BIKE SHOW....BUT WITH ALL OF THE CHAPTERS TOGETHER....AND THAT IS FOR SURE ON THE WORKS...JUST WAITTING ON EVERYONE TO BE READY WITH THERE BIKES.....AND YES LAST YEAR AND THE PAST YEARS G.T BIKE CLUB HAVE DOING GOOD....BUT THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER..... I SAY A CAR WASH WOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO RAISE MONEY FOR THOSE WHO NEED MONEY FOR THERE BIKES*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 13 2010, 10:20 PM~16285208
> *THANKS! :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THATS WHAT ME AND FLEETANGEL HAVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT FOR A FEW WEEKS ALREADY OF GETTING TOGETHER IN A MCDONALDS THAT FLEETANGEL KNOWS ABOUT NEAR ALL OF US TO MEET HALF WAYS TO MAKE IT EASIER AND NOT TO FAR FOR ALL OF US TO MEET UP....BUT WITH ALL THESE HOLIDAYS WE HAD POSPONED IT.....SO WHEN EVER YOU GUYS ARE READY JUST HIT ME UP...
> ABOUT DOING A SHOW....I HAD BROUGHT IT UP IN THE MEETING THAT WE HAD ON DECEMBER WITH YOUR DAD, ELITE FROM O.C, AND WITH FLEETANGEL WITH HES VICE PRES.....I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A BIKE SHOW....BUT WITH ALL OF THE CHAPTERS TOGETHER....AND THAT IS FOR SURE ON THE WORKS...JUST WAITTING ON EVERYONE TO BE READY WITH THERE BIKES.....AND YES LAST YEAR AND THE PAST YEARS G.T BIKE CLUB HAVE DOING GOOD....BUT THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER..... I SAY A CAR WASH WOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO RAISE MONEY FOR THOSE WHO NEED MONEY FOR THERE BIKES
> *


i know ha
been there done that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 13 2010, 10:20 PM~16285208
> *THANKS! :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THATS WHAT ME AND FLEETANGEL HAVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT FOR A FEW WEEKS ALREADY OF GETTING TOGETHER IN A MCDONALDS THAT FLEETANGEL KNOWS ABOUT NEAR ALL OF US TO MEET HALF WAYS TO MAKE IT EASIER AND NOT TO FAR FOR ALL OF US TO MEET UP....BUT WITH ALL THESE HOLIDAYS WE HAD POSPONED IT.....SO WHEN EVER YOU GUYS ARE READY JUST HIT ME UP...
> ABOUT DOING A SHOW....I HAD BROUGHT IT UP IN THE MEETING THAT WE HAD ON DECEMBER WITH YOUR DAD, ELITE FROM O.C, AND WITH FLEETANGEL WITH HES VICE PRES.....I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A BIKE SHOW....BUT WITH ALL OF THE CHAPTERS TOGETHER....AND THAT IS FOR SURE ON THE WORKS...JUST WAITTING ON EVERYONE TO BE READY WITH THERE BIKES.....AND YES LAST YEAR AND THE PAST YEARS G.T BIKE CLUB HAVE DOING GOOD....BUT THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER..... I SAY A CAR WASH WOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO RAISE MONEY FOR THOSE WHO NEED MONEY FOR THERE BIKES
> *


LET ME KNOW WENDY ILL CALL EVERYBODY AND PLAN SOMETHING I GOT SPOT ILL WORK ON IT TOMOROW. SEE IF THEY WILL LET US HAVE THE SHOW.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 12:27 AM~16286078
> *LET ME KNOW WENDY ILL CALL EVERYBODY AND PLAN SOMETHING I GOT SPOT ILL WORK ON IT TOMOROW. SEE IF THEY WILL LET US HAVE THE SHOW.
> *


KOOL!  
ILL TALK TO ELITE AND RANDAH ABOUT IT...
AND WELL MOST DEFENETLY MEET UP WITH 805 AND TALK ABOUT
IT.....I KNOW A COUPLE OF PLACES DOWN IN THE VALLEY THAT WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO DO THE SHOW BUT THEN AGAIN I WANT SOMETHING THAT CAN BE FARE ENOUGH FOR ALL OF US TO GET TO AND NOT HAVE A LONG DRIVE.... IN THE GOOD TIMES MEETING WE HAD 4 THE PRES. AND VICE THE CAR CLUBS OFFERED US THERE SUPPORT 
4 ANYTHING THAT WE NEED.... MY THOUGHTS ARE MAYBE JUST TO HELP US OUT WITH THE JUDGING
AND WELL MOSTLY HOW TO RUN THE SHOW AND SET UP...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 14 2010, 12:14 AM~16285922
> *i know ha
> been there done that
> *


 :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:03 AM~16286424
> *KOOL!
> ILL TALK TO ELITE AND RANDAH ABOUT IT...
> AND WELL MOST DEFENETLY MEET UP WITH 805 AND TALK ABOUT
> IT.....I KNOW A COUPLE OF PLACES DOWN IN THE VALLEY THAT WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO DO THE SHOW BUT THEN AGAIN I WANT SOMETHING THAT CAN BE FARE ENOUGH FOR ALL OF US TO GET TO AND NOT HAVE A LONG DRIVE.... IN THE GOOD TIMES MEETING WE HAD 4 THE PRES. AND VICE THE CAR CLUBS OFFERED US THERE SUPPORT
> 4 ANYTHING THAT WE NEED.... MY THOUGHTS ARE MAYBE JUST TO HELP US OUT WITH THE JUDGING
> AND WELL MOSTLY HOW TO RUN THE SHOW AND SET UP...
> *


FOR SURE. U GOT DATE THAT WE CAN HAVE A MEETN.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 13 2010, 12:34 AM~16274546
> *THE 805 IS DOWN!!!
> *



:biggrin: 
SINCE THE HOLIDAYS ARE GONE NOW....READY TO MEET UP WITH THE BIKE CLUB AT THE MC DONALDS....HIT ME UP..... :biggrin: 
TALK TO YOUR MEMBERS AND ILL TALK TO MINE ....
PAUL WAS MENTIONING ABOUT NEXT MONTH..
SO..LETS DO THIS..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 01:06 AM~16286463
> *FOR SURE. U GOT DATE THAT WE CAN HAVE A MEETN.
> *



I JUST HIT UP FLEET ANGEL NEED TO WAIT FOR A RESPOND
OR I CAN CALL HIM TOMORROW AFTERNOON....SO LIKE THAT
HE CAN TALK TO HIS MEMBERS AND I CAN TALK TO MY MEMBERS
TO MAKE IT OFFICIAL....I WAS EVEN THINKING OF THIS FRIDAY BUT
DONT KNOW IF ITS GONNA RAIN AND I REALLY WOULDNT WANT ANYONE
DRIVING LIKE THAT.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 AM~16274592
> *YUP YUP!!....SO NO SHOWS COMIN UP N THE 818???
> *



NAH NOTHING THAT I KNOW AND I DOUBT IT THAT
THEY WILL BE ANYTHING SOMETIME SOON....ITS NOT THE
TIME YET FOR THE SHOWS EVERYONE IS STILL GETTING READY...
POR ESO TE DIGO WE STILL GOT TIME TO FIX UP THE BIKES...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 13 2010, 12:31 AM~16274511
> * SOUNDS LIKE GOOD IDEAL
> *


  :biggrin: :rimshot: THATS MUSIC TO MY EARS...LOL!
WE WOULD HAVE TO DISCUSS MORE ABOUT IT 
IN THE MEETING TO SET UP A DATE, TIME, AND PLACE...ECT....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:13 AM~16286515
> *:biggrin:
> SINCE THE HOLIDAYS ARE GONE NOW....READY TO MEET UP WITH THE BIKE CLUB AT THE MC DONALDS....HIT ME UP..... :biggrin:
> TALK TO YOUR MEMBERS AND ILL TALK TO MINE ....
> PAUL WAS MENTIONING ABOUT NEXT MONTH..
> SO..LETS DO THIS..
> *


ill get something going giv me by elsian park this sunday and ill let u guys know.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:18 AM~16286544
> *I JUST HIT UP FLEET ANGEL NEED TO WAIT FOR A RESPOND
> OR I CAN CALL HIM TOMORROW AFTERNOON....SO LIKE THAT
> HE CAN TALK TO HIS MEMBERS AND I CAN TALK TO MY MEMBERS
> TO MAKE IT OFFICIAL....I WAS EVEN THINKING OF THIS FRIDAY BUT
> DONT KNOW IF ITS GONNA RAIN AND I REALLY WOULDNT WANT ANYONE
> DRIVING LIKE THAT.....
> *


i think thats a lil to soon.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 04:01 PM~16291484
> *i think thats a lil to soon.
> *



YEAH I KNOW I WAS JUST JOKIN TO SEE WHO WAS READY...LOL
BUT IM NOT EVEN READY MY SELF, CAUSE I GOT A DATE TOMORROW WITH MY
HUSBAND :biggrin: ...
AND NEXT FRIDAY IS MY BABY HENNESSY'S 10TH BIRTH DAY  ....
SO WE'LLL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 14 2010, 05:56 PM~16293121
> *YEAH I KNOW I WAS JUST JOKIN TO SEE WHO WAS READY...LOL
> BUT IM NOT EVEN READY MY SELF, CAUSE I GOT A DATE TOMORROW WITH MY
> HUSBAND  :biggrin: ...
> AND NEXT FRIDAY IS MY BABY HENNESSY'S 10TH BIRTH DAY   ....
> SO WE'LLL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT....
> *


HOW BOUT WE MEET AT THE BIKE SHOW IN CORONA?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:13 AM~16286515
> *:biggrin:
> SINCE THE HOLIDAYS ARE GONE NOW....READY TO MEET UP WITH THE BIKE CLUB AT THE MC DONALDS....HIT ME UP..... :biggrin:
> TALK TO YOUR MEMBERS AND ILL TALK TO MINE ....
> PAUL WAS MENTIONING ABOUT NEXT MONTH..
> SO..LETS DO THIS..
> *


THE WORD WILL BE PASSED ON SATURDAY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16283716
> *DAMN THINKN ABOUT IT GOODTIMES BC IS GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS FOR VEGAS IN 2010. I SEE U GUYS DOING UR THANG PUTTN IN MORE CUSTOM PARTS IN UR BIKE TAKING IT TO NEXT LEVEL. I SAY THIS YEAR BEFORE VEGAS SHOW WE SHOULD ALL WORK AS A TEAM LIKE WENDY SAID MAKE MONEY AND HAVE ALL OUR BIKES COME OUT WITH DIFFERENT LOOK. MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MEETN SOMEWHERE AND HAVE THE MEMBERS FROM THE BIKE CLUB TALK ABOUT IT AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEALS. I WANT ALL THE MIGHTY GT BIKE MEMBERS TO MEET UP SOON. B4 ALL THE LOWRIDER SHOW STARTS. WOULD ANYBODY BE DOWN TO HAVE MEETN NEXT MONTH. AND MAYBE EVEN TALK ABOUT A BIKE SHOW.I WANT THE MEETN INCLUDE EVERYBODY IN SOCAL THAT HAS A BIKE. LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK. I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 09. NOW LETS MAKE SOME NOISE FOR 2010.
> 
> :rimshot:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL HOMIE!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:30 AM~16286599
> *NAH NOTHING THAT I KNOW AND I DOUBT IT THAT
> THEY WILL BE ANYTHING SOMETIME SOON....ITS NOT THE
> TIME YET FOR THE SHOWS EVERYONE IS STILL GETTING READY...
> POR ESO TE DIGO WE STILL GOT TIME TO FIX UP THE BIKES...
> *


OKAY!!...LETS GET READY THEN!!!...2010 HERE WE COME!!


----------



## Fleetangel

~MANDATORY MEETING~
SOON!....NEXT MONTH!!!

ALL THE SO CAL BIKE CHAPTERS TO ATTEND 

818
EAST LOS
O.C
I.E
805
WHICH ONES AM I MISSING???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 02:59 PM~16291466
> *ill get something going giv me by elsian park this sunday and ill let u guys know.
> *


KOOL!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 07:50 PM~16294233
> *~MANDATORY MEETING~
> SOON!....NEXT MONTH!!!
> 
> ALL THE SO CAL BIKE CHAPTERS TO ATTEND
> 
> 818
> EAST LOS
> O.C
> I.E
> 805
> WHICH ONES AM I MISSING???
> *


YES SIR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 07:41 PM~16294141
> *SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL HOMIE!!!...
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 14 2010, 05:56 PM~16293121
> *YEAH I KNOW I WAS JUST JOKIN TO SEE WHO WAS READY...LOL
> BUT IM NOT EVEN READY MY SELF, CAUSE I GOT A DATE TOMORROW WITH MY
> HUSBAND  :biggrin: ...
> AND NEXT FRIDAY IS MY BABY HENNESSY'S 10TH BIRTH DAY   ....
> SO WE'LLL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT....
> *


O WATCH OUT AND HELL YEA PARTY AT UR HOUSE...LOL.JK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:24 PM~16296235
> *YES SIR.
> *


AM I MISSING ANY???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16296276
> *O WATCH OUT AND HELL YEA PARTY AT UR HOUSE...LOL.JK
> *


AS LONG AS THERE ARE GIRLS!!!;LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:25 PM~16296249
> *
> *


WUZ UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:32 PM~16296367
> *AM I MISSING ANY???
> *


NOPE GOT ALL OF IT.. MY BAD DIDNT SEE THE LIL LINE THAT SAIDS MISSN ANYTHING..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:34 PM~16296399
> *WUZ UP!
> *


DOING MY PROJEC. AND YOU


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:36 PM~16296419
> *NOPE GOT ALL OF IT.. MY BAD DIDNT SEE THE LIL LINE THAT SAIDS MISSN ANYTHING..
> *


OK KOOL...SGV GOT BIKES...BUT NOT A CHAPTER YET....THATS WUT RUBETOLD ME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:33 PM~16296386
> *AS LONG AS THERE ARE GIRLS!!!;LOL
> *


MAN THERE GOING TO BE LIL GIRLS THERE :uh: IM IN FOR THE FOOD..LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16296433
> *DOING MY PROJEC. AND YOU
> *


CHILLIN...JUST FINISHED HMWK...N ALSO WORKED ON A 16'' FOR A MEMBER...DAT ONE IS GONNA COME OUT NICE!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16296456
> *OK KOOL...SGV GOT BIKES...BUT NOT A CHAPTER YET....THATS WUT RUBETOLD ME
> *


OK THEY SHOULD MAKE A BIKE CHAPTER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:40 PM~16296512
> *OK THEY SHOULD MAKE A BIKE CHAPTER
> *


THATS WUT I TOLD RUBE!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16296489
> *CHILLIN...JUST FINISHED HMWK...N ALSO WORKED ON A 16'' FOR A MEMBER...DAT ONE IS GONNA COME OUT NICE!!
> *


CLEAN. IM THINKN IF I SHOULD GET THE FRAME PAINTED OR JUST KEEP BUYING THE PARTS AND GET THE ENGRAVED. I THINK IM GOING WITH WITH PAINT CURLY HAS GOOD PRICE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:42 PM~16296545
> *CLEAN. IM THINKN IF I SHOULD GET THE FRAME PAINTED OR JUST KEEP BUYING THE PARTS AND GET THE ENGRAVED. I THINK IM GOING WITH WITH PAINT CURLY HAS GOOD PRICE RIGHT NOW
> *


GO FOR IT...N JUST HAVE IT COVERED WITH BLANKETS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16296532
> *THATS WUT I TOLD RUBE!!!....
> *


YEA BUT O WELL WEN THERE READY THERE READY. THEY STILL GOT THE CAR CLUB THAT ALL IT MATTERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:44 PM~16296572
> *GO FOR IT...N JUST HAVE IT COVERED WITH BLANKETS!
> *


IM GOING TO LEAVE IT OUTSIDE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:45 PM~16296586
> *YEA BUT O WELL WEN THERE READY THERE READY. THEY STILL GOT THE CAR CLUB THAT ALL IT MATTERS.
> *


YEAH!!!...NO PRESSURE!!....THEIR BIKES R NICE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:46 PM~16296601
> *IM GOING TO LEAVE IT OUTSIDE.
> *


NEXT TO THE 63?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 10:47 PM~16296626
> *NEXT TO THE 63?
> *


NAH 61 SO NO ONE CLOSE TO IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 10:48 PM~16296652
> *NAH 61 SO NO ONE CLOSE TO IT.
> *


IVE SEEN IT!!>...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT :biggrin: GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 11:33 PM~16296386
> *AS LONG AS THERE ARE GIRLS!!!;LOL
> *



OH YEAH FOR SURE THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF GIRLS
I INVITED ALL OF MY LITTLE NIECES AND MY DAUGHTERS
FRIENDS..... MAYBE YOU CAN COME DOWN TO HELP
ME DO THE FACE PAINTING ON THEM :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2010, 11:38 PM~16296469
> *MAN THERE GOING TO BE LIL GIRLS THERE :uh: IM IN FOR THE FOOD..LOL
> *


:h5: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FLEET ANGEL JUST OFFERED HIM SELF TO DO FACE PAINTING... 


NAH J/K....
IM NOT HAVING HER A PARTY TO MUCH HASLE....MIGHT JUST TAKE HER
TO CHUCK E CHEESSE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 03:47 AM~16298443
> *TTT  GT
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :rimshot:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN THE DESIREE'S TOPIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:42 AM~16298433
> *TTT  GT
> *


whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:45 AM~16298439
> *TTT :biggrin: GT
> *


WUZ UP CHUCH!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 15 2010, 02:44 PM~16302378
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN THE DESIREE'S TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BADAZZ FLICK!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 15 2010, 12:38 PM~16301279
> *OH YEAH FOR SURE THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF GIRLS
> I INVITED ALL OF MY LITTLE NIECES AND MY DAUGHTERS
> FRIENDS..... MAYBE YOU CAN COME DOWN TO HELP
> ME DO THE FACE PAINTING ON THEM :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


HAHAHA....THATS A GOOD ONE!!!....BUT I CAN HELP U GOT SOME SKILLS!!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes+Jan 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16304594-->
> 
> 
> 
> waz up GT  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81_cutty_@Jan 15 2010, 06:54 PM~16304328
> *T T T!!!
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE

just needa ask the pros a simple question how can i make 4 separate switches to put on a single 5 gallon air tank for 4 air bags on a trike 1 on the front forks and 3 on the back brace to lift up a seat


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16307140
> *just needa ask the pros a simple question how can i make 4 separate switches to put on a single 5 gallon air tank for 4 air bags on a trike 1 on the front forks and 3 on the back brace to lift up a seat
> *


dont know nothing bout air bags.


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GT!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

finaly geting some sleep :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow 818 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow GT  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 16 2010, 07:38 PM~16312401
> *hellow GT   :wow:    :wow:
> *


Q-VO DOGG~!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 16 2010, 07:36 PM~16312374
> *finaly geting some sleep :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


IVE BEEN CALLIN U HOMIE!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DROP GT EDITION OFF AT CURLY SHOP TODAY


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16320057
> *CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2010, 08:35 PM~16294089
> *HOW BOUT WE MEET AT THE BIKE SHOW IN CORONA?
> *



HEY I TRYED CALLING YOU TO YOUR COUSINS CELL
AND IT KEPT GOING STRAIGHT TO VOICE MAIL....
GIVE ME A CALLL WHEN EVER YOU GET A CHANCE TOMORROW
PLEASE...THANKS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 17 2010, 10:58 PM~16322648
> *HEY I TRYED CALLING YOU TO YOUR COUSINS CELL
> AND IT KEPT GOING STRAIGHT TO VOICE MAIL....
> GIVE ME A CALLL WHEN EVER YOU GET A CHANCE TOMORROW
> PLEASE...THANKS!
> *


ILL HIT U UP TOMORROW...SHE GOT HER PHONE TAKEN AWAY...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2010, 09:34 PM~16321594
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP JOJO!!!...THANX FOR ROLLIN BY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2010, 07:49 PM~16320057
> *CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS LOOKIN FIRME!!!!....HEY GIVE ME HIS NUMBER....WE GONNA SEND THREE FRAMES!!!!....


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOOD TIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 17 2010, 09:31 PM~16321547
> *LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JOE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 17 2010, 11:15 PM~16322847
> *THATS LOOKIN FIRME!!!!....HEY GIVE ME HIS NUMBER....WE GONNA SEND THREE FRAMES!!!!....
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY. BUT LET HIM DO HIS THANG WHEN U DONT GIVE HIM ANY IDEALS HE COMES OUT WITH A BUNCH OF CRAZY ASS SHIT LOOKN TIGHT AS FUCK ... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 17 2010, 10:57 PM~16322628
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :run:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16322808
> *ILL HIT U UP TOMORROW...SHE GOT HER PHONE TAKEN AWAY...
> *



:twak: 
THAT SUCKS....OK TALK TO YOU SOON....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TO ALL MEMBERS FROM ALL CHAPTERS 
FROM GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
WE WILL BE HAVING A BIKE CLUB MEETING NEXT MONTH
THE EXACT DATE AND TIME WILL BE NOTIFIED YOU SOMETIME SOON
ABOUT THE PLACE WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT WE HAVE A COUPLE
OF OPTIONS BUT WANT MAKE SURE WE CHOOSE THE ONE THATS MORE
CONVINIENT TO ALL AND CLOSER FOR ALL TO DRIVE TO.....
PLEASE....LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND....
THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON.... THIS MEETING
IS TO BETTER OUR CLUB AND HELP EACH OTHER REACH OR NEEDS AND
GOALS TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR....*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TO ALL MEMEBERS FROM ALL CHAPTERS 
FROM GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
WE WILL BE HAVING A BIKE CLUB MEETING NEXT MONTH
THE EXACT DATE AND TIME WILL BE NOTIFIED YOU SOMETIME SOON
ABOUT THE PLACE WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT WE HAVE A COUPLE
OF OPTIONS BUT WANT MAKE SURE WE CHOOSE THE ONE THATS MORE
CONVINIENT TO ALL AND CLOSER FOR ALL TO DRIVE TO.....
PLEASE....LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND....
THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON.... THIS MEETING
IS TO BETTER OUR CLUB AND HELP EACH OTHER REACH OR NEEDS AND
GOALS TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR....*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TO ALL MEMEBERS FROM ALL CHAPTERS 
FROM GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
WE WILL BE HAVING A BIKE CLUB MEETING NEXT MONTH
THE EXACT DATE AND TIME WILL BE NOTIFIED YOU SOMETIME SOON
ABOUT THE PLACE WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT WE HAVE A COUPLE
OF OPTIONS BUT WANT MAKE SURE WE CHOOSE THE ONE THATS MORE
CONVINIENT TO ALL AND CLOSER FOR ALL TO DRIVE TO.....
PLEASE....LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND....
THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON.... THIS MEETING
IS TO BETTER OUR CLUB AND HELP EACH OTHER REACH OR NEEDS AND
GOALS TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR....*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 18 2010, 03:03 PM~16328402
> *TO ALL MEMEBERS FROM ALL CHAPTERS
> FROM GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
> WE WILL BE HAVING A BIKE CLUB MEETING NEXT MONTH
> THE EXACT DATE AND TIME WILL BE NOTIFIED YOU SOMETIME SOON
> ABOUT THE PLACE WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT WE HAVE A COUPLE
> OF OPTIONS BUT WANT MAKE SURE WE CHOOSE THE ONE THATS MORE
> CONVINIENT TO ALL AND CLOSER FOR ALL TO DRIVE TO.....
> PLEASE....LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND....
> THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON.... THIS MEETING
> IS TO BETTER OUR CLUB AND HELP EACH OTHER REACH OR NEEDS AND
> GOALS TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR....
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SELLING THE RIMS OFF THE BIKE LET ME KNOW. MAKE ME AN OFFER. I DONT HAVE THE BEARINGS TO THE BACK RIM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SELLING THE RIMS OFF THE BIKE LET ME KNOW. MAKE ME AN OFFER. I DONT HAVE THE BEARINGS TO THE BACK RIM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SELLING THE RIMS OFF THE BIKE LET ME KNOW. MAKE ME AN OFFER. I DONT HAVE THE BEARINGS TO THE BACK RIM.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 18 2010, 02:51 PM~16328294
> *TO ALL MEMEBERS FROM ALL CHAPTERS
> FROM GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
> WE WILL BE HAVING A BIKE CLUB MEETING NEXT MONTH
> THE EXACT DATE AND TIME WILL BE NOTIFIED YOU SOMETIME SOON
> ABOUT THE PLACE WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT WE HAVE A COUPLE
> OF OPTIONS BUT WANT MAKE SURE WE CHOOSE THE ONE THATS MORE
> CONVINIENT TO ALL AND CLOSER FOR ALL TO DRIVE TO.....
> PLEASE....LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND....
> THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON.... THIS MEETING
> IS TO BETTER OUR CLUB AND HELP EACH OTHER REACH OR NEEDS AND
> GOALS TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR....
> *


THE WHOLE 805 WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2010, 12:23 AM~16323469
> *Q-VO GOOD TIMES
> *


WUZ UP LOKO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:40 AM~16325398
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY. BUT LET HIM DO HIS THANG WHEN U DONT GIVE HIM ANY IDEALS HE COMES OUT WITH A BUNCH OF CRAZY ASS SHIT LOOKN TIGHT AS FUCK ... :biggrin:
> *


SIMON!!!HIS WORK IS BADASS!!!....ILL LET U KNOW WHEN IM READY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE WHOLE EAST LA BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE TO...LOL...ONLY ME...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 08:16 PM~16332314
> *SIMON!!!HIS WORK IS BADASS!!!....ILL LET U KNOW WHEN IM READY!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:19 PM~16332376
> *:happysad:
> *


Q-VO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 09:14 PM~16332288
> *WUZ UP LOKO!
> *


I AM WORKING ON A TURNTABLE FOR MY BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2010, 08:23 PM~16332442
> *I AM WORKING ON A TURNTABLE FOR MY BIKE
> *


ORALE...WUT MOTOR R U USING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, *west_13, sureñosbluez*

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 09:25 PM~16332486
> *ORALE...WUT MOTOR R U USING?
> *


RADIATOR FAN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2010, 08:28 PM~16332543
> *RADIATOR FAN
> *


U GOT PICS HOW U DOING IT. I WANT TO BUILD ONE MYSELF


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:30 PM~16332587
> *U GOT PICS HOW U DOING IT. I WANT TO BUILD ONE MYSELF
> *


NO PICS SORRY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2010, 08:28 PM~16332543
> *RADIATOR FAN
> *


ORALE...IS IT TOO FAST???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:30 PM~16332587
> *U GOT PICS HOW U DOING IT. I WANT TO BUILD ONE MYSELF
> *


DAVID CAN SHOW U HOW TO!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16332711
> *NO PICS SORRY
> *


ITS ALLL GOOD HOMIE ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:41 PM~16332775
> *ITS ALLL GOOD HOMIE ..
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 08:43 PM~16332808
> *WUT U UP TO?
> *


HERE CHILLN THINKN ABOUT OUT THE BIKE GOING TO LOOK. :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:45 PM~16332844
> *HERE CHILLN THINKN ABOUT OUT THE BIKE GOING TO LOOK.  :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT U
> *


CHILLIN...GONNA HAVE FINALS ALL WEEK...HERE COMES A HARD WEEK FOR ME!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16332900
> *CHILLIN...GONNA HAVE FINALS ALL WEEK...HERE COMES A HARD WEEK FOR ME!!
> *


DO WHAT U GOT TO DO GEEEE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:52 PM~16332972
> *DO WHAT U GOT TO DO GEEEE
> *


SO ONCE IM DONE WITH FINALS EVERYTHINGS GONNA BECOME A LIL RELAX....N BACK ON MY BIKE....GOTTA CLEAN ALL THE PARTS ALREADY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 08:55 PM~16333041
> *SO ONCE IM DONE WITH FINALS EVERYTHINGS GONNA BECOME A LIL RELAX....N BACK ON MY BIKE....GOTTA CLEAN ALL THE PARTS ALREADY!!!
> *


HEY U DONT KNOW ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY RIMS,.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:57 PM~16333071
> *HEY U DONT KNOW ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY RIMS,.
> *


I WAS THINKIN ABOUT GETTING THEM BUT I DONT SEE A LOT OF BIKES WITH 72S...I GOT 72S SO I WANNA STAY WITH THOSE...BUT I DONT KNOW ANYBODY PROBABLY DAVID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 09:00 PM~16333130
> *I WAS THINKIN ABOUT GETTING THEM BUT I DONT SEE A LOT OF BIKES WITH 72S...I GOT 72S SO I WANNA STAY WITH THOSE...BUT I DONT KNOW ANYBODY PROBABLY DAVID
> *


SPREAD WORD FOR ME YEA. I NEED MONEY FOR GT. I THINKING PAINT JOB GOING TO COST ME AROUND 6 BILLS


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 18 2010, 02:51 PM~16328294
> *TO ALL MEMEBERS FROM ALL CHAPTERS
> FROM GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
> WE WILL BE HAVING A BIKE CLUB MEETING NEXT MONTH
> THE EXACT DATE AND TIME WILL BE NOTIFIED YOU SOMETIME SOON
> ABOUT THE PLACE WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT WE HAVE A COUPLE
> OF OPTIONS BUT WANT MAKE SURE WE CHOOSE THE ONE THATS MORE
> CONVINIENT TO ALL AND CLOSER FOR ALL TO DRIVE TO.....
> PLEASE....LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND....
> THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON.... THIS MEETING
> IS TO BETTER OUR CLUB AND HELP EACH OTHER REACH OR NEEDS AND
> GOALS TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR....
> *


818 will be there
i have to tell my wife first, to let me go


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16333250
> *818 will be there
> i have to tell my wife first, to let me go
> *


DONT ASK FOR PERMISSION FOO!....JUST LEAVE!!!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16333250
> *818 will be there
> i have to tell my wife first, to let me go
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16333230
> *SPREAD WORD FOR ME YEA. I NEED MONEY FOR GT. I THINKING PAINT JOB GOING TO COST ME AROUND 6 BILLS
> *


I WILL HOMIE!....SO U GOT EVERYTHING FOR THE ORANGE BIKE?


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 16 2010, 03:17 PM~16310704
> *WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


whats up alex


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 09:10 PM~16333292
> *DONT ASK FOR PERMISSION FOO!....JUST LEAVE!!!! :biggrin: LOL
> *


me madrea guey


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2010, 09:17 PM~16333416
> *me madrea guey
> *


HAHA....THEN DO RIGHT PERRO!!!...RUEGALE DILE K TE DEJE SALIR!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 09:12 PM~16333322
> *I WILL HOMIE!....SO U GOT EVERYTHING FOR THE ORANGE BIKE?
> *


ALMOST DONE. I NEED THE CONTINTEL KIT. FENDERS. WHITE WALLS. EXTENED CROWN. I THINK IM GOING WITH CUSTOM HANDLE BARS LIKE THE FORKS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:29 PM~16333624
> *ALMOST DONE. I NEED THE CONTINTEL KIT. FENDERS. WHITE WALLS. EXTENED CROWN. I THINK IM GOING WITH CUSTOM HANDLE BARS LIKE THE FORKS
> *


FUCK!!!!...I FORGOT I NEED WHITE WALLS TOO!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 09:33 PM~16333715
> *FUCK!!!!...I FORGOT I NEED WHITE WALLS TOO!!! :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


THATS LIKE THE LAST THING PEOPLE FORGET :banghead:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2010, 10:17 PM~16333416
> *me madrea guey
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2010, 10:10 PM~16333292
> *DONT ASK FOR PERMISSION FOO!....JUST LEAVE!!!! :biggrin: LOL
> *



 :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16333250
> *818 will be there
> i have to tell my wife first, to let me go
> *



VERY FUNNY!
IF ANYTHING IM THE ONE THATS GONNA HAVE TO ASK FOR 
PERMISSION TO EVEN MAKE IT TO THE MEETING... :happysad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE RESPONDS AND LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING UP
WITH YOU GUYS .....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 19 2010, 02:05 AM~16336315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:sprint:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 19 2010, 02:05 AM~16336315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANTT A FULL YEAR SUBSCRIPTION!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 19 2010, 01:15 PM~16339864
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16334026
> *THATS LIKE THE LAST THING PEOPLE FORGET  :banghead:
> *


I ALLSO NEED FENDERS!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HEY GOODTIMERS HOW U GUYS BEEN???


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2010, 01:56 PM~16340282
> *:drama:
> *


NICE PJ U SHOULD BE DOING SOMETHING ELES JUST


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2010, 04:58 PM~16342514
> *I ALLSO NEED FENDERS!
> *


i got 2 buy shit load parts...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16347578
> *NICE PJ U SHOULD BE DOING SOMETHING ELES JUST
> *


layitlow is my life...lol.. how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:rimshot: :run: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:57 PM~16348299
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2010, 12:22 AM~16348489
> *
> *


go to sleep u got school tomorow.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:55 PM~16348278
> *i got 2 buy shit load parts...
> *


WHO U BUY EM FROM?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2010, 12:22 AM~16348495
> *go to sleep u got school tomorow.
> *


IM STILL DOING HMWK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2010, 12:23 AM~16348497
> *WHO U BUY EM FROM?
> *


the bike shop in whittier blvd


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2010, 12:23 AM~16348500
> *IM STILL DOING HMWK
> *


fuck i still got hw to but fuck it i aint going to school tomorow. im just going to catch up on shit.


----------



## Fleetangel

OH COOL!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2010, 12:28 AM~16348539
> *fuck i still got hw to but fuck it i aint going to school tomorow. im just going to catch up on shit.
> *


I GOT FINALS...N I HAVE TO RAISE MY GRADE....BEFORE IM DONE WITH THESE CLASSES....NEXT CLASSES R EASIER!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2010, 12:31 AM~16348560
> *I GOT FINALS...N I HAVE TO RAISE MY GRADE....BEFORE IM DONE WITH THESE CLASSES....NEXT CLASSES R EASIER!!
> *


how many more credits u need.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## LiL GTIMER

:biggrin:


----------



## LiL GTIMER

:biggrin:


----------



## LiL GTIMER

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LiL GTIMER_@Jan 20 2010, 03:50 PM~16353728
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHO IS THIS???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 20 2010, 02:32 PM~16352959
> *TTT
> *


WUZ CRACKIN WENDY? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2010, 12:37 AM~16348593
> *how many more credits u need.
> *


IM OVER CREDITS...ALL I HAVE LEFT TO TAKE IS ECONOMY...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 18 2010, 03:03 PM~16328402
> *TO ALL MEMEBERS FROM ALL CHAPTERS
> FROM GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB
> WE WILL BE HAVING A BIKE CLUB MEETING NEXT MONTH
> THE EXACT DATE AND TIME WILL BE NOTIFIED YOU SOMETIME SOON
> ABOUT THE PLACE WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT WE HAVE A COUPLE
> OF OPTIONS BUT WANT MAKE SURE WE CHOOSE THE ONE THATS MORE
> CONVINIENT TO ALL AND CLOSER FOR ALL TO DRIVE TO.....
> PLEASE....LET ME KNOW WHO WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND....
> THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON.... THIS MEETING
> IS TO BETTER OUR CLUB AND HELP EACH OTHER REACH OR NEEDS AND
> GOALS TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR....
> *


hear in oxnard. LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 20 2010, 05:13 PM~16354862
> *hear in oxnard. LOL :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow 818 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 20 2010, 08:45 PM~16357971
> *TTT
> *


WUZ UP BALLER!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

was up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16358026
> *was up
> *


NOT MUCH HOWS UR RIDE?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

its almost done


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 20 2010, 08:51 PM~16358062
> *its almost done
> *


ORALE.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2010, 09:52 PM~16358080
> *ORALE.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yours??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 20 2010, 08:54 PM~16358117
> *yours??
> *


THE GREEN ONE WAITING FOR PAINT...N THE OTHER ONES NOT OUT YET!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up....... lil gtimers is my lil bro if anybody wondering


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 20 2010, 08:51 PM~16358062
> *its almost done
> *


pics pics... :biggrin: .. :run: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2010, 04:27 PM~16354212
> *WHO IS THIS???
> *


MY LIL BROTHER.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:56 PM~16348281
> *layitlow is my life...lol.. how u been
> *


IVE BEEN PRETTY GOOD AND YOU


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LiL GTIMER_@Jan 20 2010, 03:48 PM~16353717
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY LIL GTIMER IM CLAUDIA WELCOME TO LAYITLOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 21 2010, 05:21 PM~16367415
> *IVE BEEN PRETTY GOOD AND YOU
> *


I BEEN GOOD JUST WORKN AND FINISHN UP SCHOOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 21 2010, 04:00 PM~16366572
> *whats up....... lil gtimers is my lil bro if anybody wondering
> *


I KINDA NOTICE THAT!!!>....GOOD TO SEE U BACK HOMIE!!!!(LIL GT)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 21 2010, 05:59 PM~16367820
> *I KINDA NOTICE THAT!!!>....GOOD TO SEE U BACK HOMIE!!!!(LIL GT)
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 21 2010, 04:15 PM~16366695
> *MY LIL BROTHER.
> *


GOOD TO SEE HIM AROUND THE THREAD!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WE ALSO NEED FOR THE MEETING TO HAVE A NUMBER OF ACTIVE MEMBERS!!!!
AND BIKES!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LiL GTIMER_@Jan 20 2010, 04:50 PM~16353728
> *:biggrin:
> *



WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW  :rimshot:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2010, 05:28 PM~16354219
> *WUZ CRACKIN WENDY? :biggrin:
> *



NOTHIN MUCH JUST EXCITED TO CELEBRATE MY BABY GIRLS BIRTH DAY
TOMORROW IN CHUCK E CHEESE.... :biggrin: 
I WANTED TO MAKE HER A LITTLE SOMETHING HERE AT HOME BUT
THE WEATHER IS NOT HELPING OUT AT ALL...  ....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 20 2010, 09:42 PM~16357940
> *TTT
> *



YOUR SIGNATURE SOUNDS CREEPY hno: 
IS THAT THE NAME OF YOUR BIKE? :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 21 2010, 09:24 PM~16370472
> *NOTHIN MUCH JUST EXCITED TO CELEBRATE MY BABY GIRLS BIRTH DAY
> TOMORROW IN CHUCK E CHEESE.... :biggrin:
> I WANTED TO MAKE HER A LITTLE SOMETHING HERE AT HOME BUT
> THE WEATHER IS NOT HELPING OUT AT ALL...  ....
> *


I HATE THIS WEATHER!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

SOME PICS FROM YUMA CHAPTER THAT I FOUND!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 21 2010, 10:25 PM~16370496
> *YOUR SIGNATURE SOUNDS CREEPY  hno:
> IS THAT THE NAME OF YOUR BIKE? :wow:
> *


thats wat it had before i painted it 
im thinking of nameing it thats too


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 21 2010, 05:01 PM~16366579
> *pics pics... :biggrin: .. :run:  :biggrin:
> *


not yet :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 21 2010, 10:37 PM~16370705
> *I HATE THIS WEATHER!!!
> *



I DONT HATE IT MUCH IS ACTUALLY KIND OF FUN
AND COMFTY WHEN YOUR STAYING INDOOR....
BUT CANT DO MUCH OUTDOORS....SO WHATS UP I SEE YOUR
GETTING YOUR BIKE READY FOR PAINT...IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

_*ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING 
TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....*_
HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

_*ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING 
TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....*_
HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

_*ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING 
TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....*_
HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 22 2010, 11:28 AM~16375815
> *ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING
> TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
> WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
> HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....
> HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD IS GOOD AND AND LIFE IS BIG HAPPY B DAY WISH HER MANY MORE :angel:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*~~~~FOR GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB & BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY ~~~~*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 22 2010, 11:28 AM~16375815
> *ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING
> TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
> WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
> HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....
> HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY... :rimshot:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 21 2010, 10:40 PM~16371636
> *not yet :biggrin:
> *


  OK.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT PICS OF UP DATES ON BOTH BIKES ON MY TOPIC.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 22 2010, 11:32 AM~16375858
> *ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING
> TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
> WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
> HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....
> HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 22 2010, 10:47 AM~16375437
> *I DONT HATE IT MUCH IS ACTUALLY KIND OF FUN
> AND COMFTY WHEN YOUR STAYING INDOOR....
> BUT CANT DO MUCH OUTDOORS....SO WHATS UP I SEE YOUR
> GETTING YOUR BIKE READY FOR PAINT...IM GLAD TO HEAR THAT  :thumbsup:
> *


CLARO....I HAVE GOLD N CHROME PARTS READY FOR IT!!!!...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 22 2010, 11:28 AM~16375815
> *ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING
> TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
> WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
> HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....
> HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy b-day this reasons is why we get up an live for for our family :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow to all the fulltimers


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow 805


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 22 2010, 11:28 AM~16375815
> *ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING
> TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
> WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
> HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....
> HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEST WISHES FOR UR DAUGHTER HOPE SHE HAS A GREAT BIRTHDAY WITH U AND UR FAMILY


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 21 2010, 05:52 PM~16367763
> *I BEEN GOOD JUST WORKN AND FINISHN UP SCHOOL
> *


THATS NICE WHAT ARE UR PLANS FOR AFTER HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 22 2010, 11:33 AM~16375869
> *ANOTHER YEAR IS ANOTHER BLESSING
> TODAY MY LITTLE ANGEL...TURNS 10YRS....
> WHEN THE DOCTORS GAVE HER 6MONTHS TO LIVE GOD
> HAS GIVEN HER MORE THAN THAT..SHES PROOF OF A MIRACLE....
> HAPPY BIRTH DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY B-DAY LIL ANGEL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16379193
> *hellow 805
> *


WUZ UP DAVID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT FOR THE FAM BAM!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 22 2010, 11:47 PM~16382781
> *GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!!!
> *


THATS RIGHT :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 23 2010, 02:13 PM~16386630
> *THATS RIGHT  :h5:
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 23 2010, 02:13 PM~16386630
> *THATS RIGHT  :h5:
> *


HEY I DROPPED OFF MY FRAME TODAY AT TURTLES!~!!!....WILL BE READY BEFORE THE CORONA BIKE SHOW~


----------



## Fleetangel

~FALLEN ANGEL~
1979 SCHWINN FAIRLADY
FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOMIZATION!

COMING OUT SOON!!!!
SO HERES A LIL SNEEK ON WUTS COMIN OUT THIS YEAR REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.....

BEFOE


























NOW









AND WAIT FOR THE LATER!!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 08:31 PM~16389447
> *~FALLEN ANGEL~
> 1979 SCHWINN FAIRLADY
> FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOMIZATION!
> 
> COMING OUT SOON!!!!
> SO HERES A LIL SNEEK ON WUTS COMIN OUT THIS YEAR REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.....
> 
> BEFOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WAIT FOR THE LATER!!!!!!
> *


firme perito asta :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 08:15 PM~16389288
> *HEY I DROPPED OFF MY FRAME TODAY AT TURTLES!~!!!....WILL BE READY BEFORE THE CORONA BIKE SHOW~
> *


ill try to get my bros bike out by then ...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2010, 01:08 PM~16376722
> *~~~~FOR GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB & BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY ~~~~
> *


805 will be there to suport u guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 08:31 PM~16389447
> *~FALLEN ANGEL~
> 1979 SCHWINN FAIRLADY
> FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOMIZATION!
> 
> COMING OUT SOON!!!!
> SO HERES A LIL SNEEK ON WUTS COMIN OUT THIS YEAR REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.....
> 
> BEFOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WAIT FOR THE LATER!!!!!!
> *


 :sprint: looks goood


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 09:31 PM~16389447
> *~FALLEN ANGEL~
> 1979 SCHWINN FAIRLADY
> FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOMIZATION!
> 
> COMING OUT SOON!!!!
> SO HERES A LIL SNEEK ON WUTS COMIN OUT THIS YEAR REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.....
> 
> BEFOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WAIT FOR THE LATER!!!!!!
> *


CHINGON   WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

came bake from long beach :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THANK YOU ALL 4 THE BIRTH DAY WISHES!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 09:31 PM~16389447
> *~FALLEN ANGEL~
> 1979 SCHWINN FAIRLADY
> FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOMIZATION!
> 
> COMING OUT SOON!!!!
> SO HERES A LIL SNEEK ON WUTS COMIN OUT THIS YEAR REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.....
> 
> BEFOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WAIT FOR THE LATER!!!!!!
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
I SAW IT AT TURTLES HOUSE YESTURDAY.....
YOU GOT IT IN GOOD HANDS.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 09:15 PM~16389288
> *HEY I DROPPED OFF MY FRAME TODAY AT TURTLES!~!!!....WILL BE READY BEFORE THE CORONA BIKE SHOW~
> *



WHEN IS THAT?


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 08:31 PM~16389447
> *~FALLEN ANGEL~
> 1979 SCHWINN FAIRLADY
> FROM MILD TO FULL CUSTOMIZATION!
> 
> COMING OUT SOON!!!!
> SO HERES A LIL SNEEK ON WUTS COMIN OUT THIS YEAR REPPIN GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB.....
> 
> BEFOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WAIT FOR THE LATER!!!!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2010, 10:49 PM~16320057
> *CURLY DOING HIS THANG. HE GOING TO ASS MORE TO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:  :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: :wow:  :thumbsup: 
<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DAMMM<span style=\'color:red\'>MMM HOM<span style=\'color:red\'>IE THAT IS ONE SUPER SICK JOB !!!!!</span></span></span></span>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !

JUST CAME BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone




----------



## milkbone




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 25 2010, 03:52 AM~16401865
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :thumbsup:    :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wow:    :thumbsup:
> <span style=\'font-family:Courier\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DAMMM<span style=\'color:red\'>MMM HOM<span style=\'color:red\'>IE  THAT  IS ONE SUPER SICK JOB !!!!!</span></span></span></span>
> *


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 24 2010, 03:15 PM~16395716
> *came bake from long beach :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 everybody from gt going to be loookn good this year. real sharp..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 25 2010, 12:52 AM~16401865
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :thumbsup:    :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wow:    :thumbsup:
> <span style=\'font-family:Courier\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>DAMMM<span style=\'color:red\'>MMM HOM<span style=\'color:red\'>IE  THAT  IS ONE SUPER SICK JOB !!!!!</span></span></span></span>
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 24 2010, 05:24 PM~16396730
> *WHEN IS THAT?
> *


ON FEBRUARY 7TH!!!!...LETS ROLL!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Jan 24 2010, 05:22 PM~16396718-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> I SAW IT AT TURTLES HOUSE YESTURDAY.....
> YOU GOT IT IN GOOD HANDS.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS FOR SURE!!!...SO WE ROLLING ON THE 7TH????
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES [email protected] 23 2010, 08:57 PM~16389706
> *:sprint: looks goood
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANX HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by David [email protected] 23 2010, 08:50 PM~16389624
> *firme perito asta  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U KNOW ME HOMIE!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Jan 24 2010, 01:00 AM~16391838
> *CHINGON     WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES
> *


Q-VO CARNAL COMO ESTAN???


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 04:32 PM~16407442
> *
> *


waz up Fleetangel :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 04:28 PM~16407400
> *WUZ UP 818!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 04:25 PM~16407366
> *ON FEBRUARY 7TH!!!!...LETS ROLL!!!
> *


cervantes is down to roll :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 25 2010, 05:09 PM~16407894
> *waz up Fleetangel :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


HAHA MAMON!!!!!...HEY I TOOK OFF THE FRONT TANK OF UR BIKE...READY TO GET NEW SHEETMETAL!!!...I GOT A FEW GIFTS FOR U!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 25 2010, 05:13 PM~16407944
> *cervantes is down to roll :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 05:16 PM~16407991
> *HAHA MAMON!!!!!...HEY I TOOK OFF THE FRONT TANK OF UR BIKE...READY TO GET NEW SHEETMETAL!!!...I GOT A FEW GIFTS FOR U!!!!
> *


hey what about a dimand tanke :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 05:16 PM~16407996
> *
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 25 2010, 06:30 PM~16408905
> *hey what about a dimand tanke :wow:
> *


IM READY!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 06:34 PM~16408951
> *IM READY!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ok ponle tomale fotos para berla now and after :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 25 2010, 06:44 PM~16409071
> *ok ponle tomale fotos para berla now and after :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK....WHEN U WANNA WELD IT??


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 06:57 PM~16409195
> *OK....WHEN U WANNA WELD IT??
> *


cuando la traigas o yo balla para ya


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 25 2010, 07:14 PM~16409386
> *cuando la traigas o yo balla para ya
> *


ON SATURDAY CUZ I NEED TWO THER FRAMES TO GET SOME WELDING!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 07:30 PM~16409563
> *ON SATURDAY CUZ I NEED TWO THER FRAMES TO GET SOME WELDING!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:37 PM~16409656
> *:wave:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!...IT WAS KOOL KICKIN IT WITH U GUYS YESTERDAY!!.....
TELL UR MOM THE FOOD WAS BOMB!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 07:44 PM~16409745
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!!...IT WAS KOOL KICKIN IT WITH U GUYS YESTERDAY!!.....
> TELL UR MOM THE FOOD WAS BOMB!!! :cheesy:
> *


ILL LET HER KNOW. 

MAN IM STILL THINKING WHAT ELSE I SHOULD DO TO MY DAMN BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:48 PM~16409803
> *ILL LET HER KNOW.
> 
> MAN IM STILL THINKING WHAT ELSE I SHOULD DO TO MY DAMN BIKE.
> *


ORANGE OR GT EDITION??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 07:50 PM~16409835
> *ORANGE OR GT EDITION??
> *



GT EDITION. I WANT TO GO TO SHOW AND GO FOR BEST SHOWS OR 1ST IN LRM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 07:50 PM~16409835
> *ORANGE OR GT EDITION??
> *


THE ORANGE ONE THAT MY BROTHER BIKE HE NEEDS TO DO MORE SHIT TO IT. I DONT WANT TO BRING OUT THE BIKE LOOKN THE SAME. AT LEAST ADD MORE PARTS...GET ME


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:55 PM~16409910
> *THE ORANGE ONE THAT MY BROTHER BIKE HE NEEDS TO DO MORE SHIT TO IT. I DONT WANT TO BRING OUT THE BIKE LOOKN THE SAME. AT LEAST ADD MORE PARTS...GET ME
> *


OHH I SEE...KEEP LOOKING HOMIE!!!....ADD SOME GOLD PARTS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 07:57 PM~16409931
> *OHH I SEE...KEEP LOOKING HOMIE!!!....ADD SOME GOLD PARTS!
> *


THAT WHAT IM GOING TO ADD CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409956
> *THAT WHAT IM GOING TO ADD CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVING
> *


ON THE ORANGE ONE?????????....DDAMN!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

ANYONE GOT PICTURES? OLD, NEW, OR UPDATES ON THE CLUB OR BIKES... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 08:44 PM~16409745
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!!...IT WAS KOOL KICKIN IT WITH U GUYS YESTERDAY!!.....
> TELL UR MOM THE FOOD WAS BOMB!!! :cheesy:
> *



X2
SHE DOES COOKS THE GREATES FOOD
SHE GETS DOWN ON FOOD AND DESSERTS.... :worship:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 05:31 PM~16407433
> *THATS FOR SURE!!!...SO WE ROLLING ON THE 7TH????
> 
> THANX HOMIE!!!
> 
> U KNOW ME HOMIE!!!!
> 
> Q-VO CARNAL COMO ESTAN???
> *



WHATS HAPPENING ON THE 7TH


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 05:25 PM~16407366
> *ON FEBRUARY 7TH!!!!...LETS ROLL!!!
> *



OH THE SHOW HUH...:buttkick: 
ILL LET YOU KNOW MY DAUGHTERS BIKE IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION... :biggrin:  
BUT ILL SEE WHO FROM THE MEMBERS ARE READY....


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 25 2010, 08:38 PM~16410453
> *WHATS HAPPENING ON THE 7TH
> *


theres gonna be a bike show in Corona


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 25 2010, 08:48 PM~16410607
> *theres gonna be a bike show in Corona
> *


THATS RIGHT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 25 2010, 08:41 PM~16410486
> *OH THE SHOW HUH...:buttkick:
> ILL LET YOU KNOW MY DAUGHTERS BIKE IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION... :biggrin:
> BUT ILL SEE WHO FROM THE MEMBERS ARE READY....
> *


AIGHT!!!...TURTLE SAID HE'LL GO~!!...I ALSO TOLD THE GUYS FROM INLAND EMPIRE....IM PRETTY SURE THE O.C IS GONNA BE THERE!


----------



## Fleetangel

ILL POST EM IN AN HOUR!!!IMA GO SHOWER....ILL POST EM ON THE WORLD WIDE THREAD~


----------



## Fleetangel

WHEN WE WERE BARELY STARTING(805 CHAPTER)


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

818 N 805 FIRST TIME REP TOGETHER


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

FIRST N ONLY TIME THAT PRINCESSS UNIQUE WAS RIDDEN BY A MODEL!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

THATS ALL I GOT!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## 916_king




----------



## 916_king




----------



## 916_king




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jan 26 2010, 01:50 AM~16413479-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-916_king_@Jan 26 2010, 02:22 AM~16413604
> *
> *



WHATS UP
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GOOD MORNING BIKE CLUB


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006*

*WITH ME*








WITH HER DADDY









*2008*








*2009*
























*2010 *
*?????????*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP *A* :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB MEMBERS IN 2006


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GUYS I GOT A NEW PEDAL CAR AND WANT TO POST UP A PIC OF IT
BUT I CANT DOWN LOAD PICS BECAUSE MY DAUGHTER BROKE THE INSIDE OF
THE PART WHERE THE CABLE TO DOWN LOAD THE PICS....SO IF I CAN
SEND A PIC TO ONE OF YOU ON YOUR CELL SO YOU GUYS CAN POST IT UP FOR ME.... :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 26 2010, 03:04 PM~16418517
> *GUYS I GOT A NEW PEDAL CAR AND WANT TO POST UP A PIC OF IT
> BUT I CANT DOWN LOAD PICS BECAUSE MY DAUGHTER BROKE THE INSIDE OF
> THE PART WHERE THE CABLE TO DOWN LOAD THE PICS....SO IF I CAN
> SEND A PIC TO ONE OF YOU ON YOUR CELL SO YOU GUYS CAN POST IT UP FOR ME.... :uh:
> *


SEND THEM TO MY CELL ILL POST THEM UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 26 2010, 12:25 PM~16416846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MEMBER THAT DAY WE HIT 2 SHOWS IN ONE DAY.. THATS THE WAY GOODTIMES DOES IT. WE DONT STAY IN NO CITY. WE GO STATE TO STATE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTMFT


----------



## David Cervantes

805 cheeking in :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:48 PM~16409803
> *ILL LET HER KNOW.
> 
> MAN IM STILL THINKING WHAT ELSE I SHOULD DO TO MY DAMN BIKE.
> *


thanks for the breakfes tell your mom and dad thanks u for wellcoming to ur home :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow 818


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 04:29 PM~16419366
> *hellow 818
> *


 :boink: :boink: :run: :boink:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 04:24 PM~16419307
> *thanks for the breakfes tell your mom and dad thanks u for wellcoming to ur home :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 11:51 PM~16413109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST N ONLY TIME THAT PRINCESSS UNIQUE WAS RIDDEN BY A MODEL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 12:03 AM~16413181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2010, 11:54 PM~16413123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GT ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jan 26 2010, 03:37 PM~16418874-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 26 2010, 01:16 PM~16417348
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



WHERE UR PICS AT???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:53 PM~16409886
> *GT EDITION. I WANT TO GO TO SHOW AND GO FOR BEST SHOWS OR 1ST IN LRM.
> *


THATS WUZ UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 26 2010, 12:25 PM~16416846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS PIC!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

nice pics fleetangel


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 26 2010, 06:34 PM~16420941
> *nice pics fleetangel
> *


THANX HOMIE!!!>...A LOT OF MEMORIES!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY DAVID THE LIMO BIKE was made in 1967!!!! :0 :0


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:05 PM~16421371
> *HEY DAVID THE LIMO BIKE was made in 1967!!!! :0  :0
> *


how do u knwo/ so is orijinal :boink: :boink: :boink: lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:07 PM~16421396
> *how do u knwo/ so is orijinal :boink:  :boink:  :boink: lol
> *


IT IS A SCHWINN!!!...1967...JUST CHECKED ON THE INTERNET!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:08 PM~16421413
> *IT IS A SCHWINN!!!...1967...JUST CHECKED ON THE INTERNET!!!!
> *


thats cool that my bike is a schwinn we need to get that bike out fro 2011 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16421448
> *thats cool that my bike is a schwinn we need to get that bike out fro 2011 :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HELLZ NO!!!....BY JULY!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:11 PM~16421460
> *HELLZ NO!!!....BY JULY!!!!!
> *


ok. hey did u talk to wendy about the meeting???? :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:15 PM~16421506
> *ok. hey did u talk to wendy about the meeting???? :wow:
> *


ILL CALL HER LATER!!!....THANX FOR REMINDING ME!!!...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:18 PM~16421557
> *ILL CALL HER LATER!!!....THANX FOR REMINDING ME!!!...
> *


hey keep writing to me on the 805 one. fabis is tyre on changing the page.LOL :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:19 PM~16421570
> *hey keep writing to me on the 805 one. fabis is tyre on changing the page.LOL :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA OKAY....SO I ALREADY GOT THE IDEA FOR THE LIMO BIKE....I GOT A BADASS IDEA FOR THE BACK TOO....I WANTED TO LEAVE IT THE WAY IT IS BUT....WE CAN TRY A DIAMOND TYP OF SKIRTS IN THE BACK 3D!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:18 PM~16421557
> *ILL CALL HER LATER!!!....THANX FOR REMINDING ME!!!...
> *


is for shur that we are going to the show when is it again??? :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:21 PM~16421616
> *is for shur that we are going to the show when is it again??? :wow:
> *


WHICH ONE?????


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:22 PM~16421634
> *WHICH ONE?????
> *


next show en el 8 creo en corona??????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:23 PM~16421653
> *next show en el 8 creo en corona??????
> *


OH SIMON!!!....WE'LL TAKE ALL THE BIKES THAT R READY!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:24 PM~16421672
> *OH SIMON!!!....WE'LL TAKE ALL THE BIKES THAT R READY!!!
> *


ok tak later going 2 ett


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 07:25 PM~16421693
> *ok tak later going 2 ett
> *


ORALE.....KEEP THINKIN ABOUT IDEAS FOR UR BIKE....I HAVE A DRAWING OF MY DESIGN FOR THE LIMO!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 07:26 PM~16421709
> *ORALE.....KEEP THINKIN ABOUT IDEAS FOR UR BIKE....I HAVE A DRAWING OF MY DESIGN FOR THE LIMO!
> *


 :x: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 06:35 PM~16420963
> *THANX HOMIE!!!>...A LOT OF MEMORIES!!!
> *


GT ttmft


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

wats up roberto


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 26 2010, 10:00 PM~16424095
> *wats up roberto
> *


HEY HOMIE...HOW U BEEN???....LONG TIME NO SEE U AROUND HERE!


----------



## Fleetangel

WENDY UR INBOX IS FULL!!!!!....CANT SEND U MY PM!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up fleetangel


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 12:29 AM~16412979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who bike is dat its a bad ass color


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 12:16 AM~16425257
> *WENDY UR INBOX IS FULL!!!!!....CANT SEND U MY PM!!!!
> *


OK I DID SOME DELETING YOU CAN PM ME NOW....
SORRY... :uh: FOR THE TROUBLE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 26 2010, 06:25 PM~16420003
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :boink:
> *



:wave: :sprint:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

when is this big meeting?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 06:29 PM~16420883
> *WHERE UR PICS AT???
> *


ILL TRY TO POST SOOOOON.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 27 2010, 04:00 AM~16426378
> *wutz up fleetangel
> *


WUZ UP BRYAN ....HOW R U?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 04:45 PM~16431744
> *ILL TRY TO POST SOOOOON.
> *


AIGHT KOOL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 27 2010, 10:19 AM~16428120
> *OK I DID SOME DELETING YOU CAN PM ME NOW....
> SORRY... :uh:  FOR THE TROUBLE
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 05:45 PM~16432505
> *
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 27 2010, 03:15 PM~16430848
> *when is this big meeting?
> *


I DONT KNOW HOMIE. HIT UP WENDY.


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 05:46 PM~16432511
> *WUT U UP TO?
> *


NADA JUST AT WORK .. WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 27 2010, 05:55 PM~16432609
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


HAVE CURLY GAVE U ANY UPDATE YET ON THE BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 27 2010, 05:54 PM~16432597
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


HEY I DREW A BADASS DESIGN FOR UR BIKE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 05:56 PM~16432618
> *NADA JUST AT WORK .. WHAT ABOUT U
> *


TAKIN THE PURPLE BIKE APART.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 05:59 PM~16432647
> *TAKIN THE PURPLE BIKE APART.....
> *


WHAT U DOING TO IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 05:59 PM~16432650
> *WHAT U DOING TO IT
> *


PINSTRIPING....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2010, 11:01 PM~16425052
> *HEY HOMIE...HOW U BEEN???....LONG TIME NO SEE U AROUND HERE!
> *


im good, u.???? yea i know last time we talked was at the majestics picnic


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16433224
> *im good, u.???? yea i know last time we talked was at the majestics picnic
> *


that was a firme day homie!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 06:55 PM~16433325
> *that was a firme day homie!!!
> *


queuvo ocho sero sinco :scrutinize:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 05:57 PM~16432633
> *HAVE CURLY GAVE U ANY UPDATE YET ON THE BIKE.
> *


well i havent tallked to him u think hes taken pictures of green envy???


----------



## David Cervantes

quiuvo 818 riders :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16432687
> *PINSTRIPING....
> *


U TAKN IT TO CURLY TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 27 2010, 07:24 PM~16433716
> *well i havent tallked to him u think hes taken pictures of green envy???
> *


PROBABLY WHEN HE FINISH IT ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 10:04 PM~16435838
> *U TAKN IT TO CURLY TO
> *


NAAA....MY CUZIN DOESNT HAVE TOO MUCH MONEY....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 10:58 PM~16436454
> *NAAA....MY CUZIN DOESNT HAVE TOO MUCH MONEY....
> *


its all goood. what you up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 27 2010, 07:19 PM~16433653
> *queuvo ocho sero sinco :scrutinize:
> *


HEY! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 10:59 PM~16436466
> *its all goood. what you up to
> *


I JUST GOT HOME FROM DANCE PRACTICE....AND I FEEL SO FUCKIN SLEEPY I DONT KNOW WHY!!! :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16436507
> *I JUST GOT HOME FROM DANCE PRACTICE....AND I FEEL SO FUCKIN SLEEPY I DONT KNOW WHY!!! :wow:
> *


o watch out....


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Jan 27 2010, 04:15 PM~16430848
> *when is this big meeting?
> *



ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW IN THE 818 MEETING...
AND IM STILL WAITTING FOR EVERYONE TO RETURN
MY CALL....AND CHECK ON THERE SCHEDULE....WHEN 
WILL THEY BE FREE FOR THE MEETING....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16432540
> *I DONT KNOW HOMIE. HIT UP WENDY.
> *



A FRIDAY,SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?
WILL BE GOOD FOR THE MEETING


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006*

*WITH ME*








WITH HER DADDY









*2008*








*2009*
























*2010 *
*?????????*
[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 26 2010, 01:01 PM~16417194
> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006
> 
> WITH ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH HER DADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010
> ?????????
> *


GOOD PROGRESS PICS WENDY  THATS WHEN YOU KNOW YOU DOING THINGS RIGHT GT BIKE CLUB LOOKIN BETTER BY THE DAY


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:54 PM~16442354
> *GOOD PROGRESS PICS WENDY   THATS WHEN YOU KNOW YOU DOING THINGS RIGHT GT BIKE CLUB LOOKIN BETTER BY THE DAY
> *


good picx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## David Cervantes

> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS IN 2006*
> 
> *WITH ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH HER DADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2010 *
> *?????????*


[/quote]
bad ass flicas :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 11:02 PM~16436497
> *HEY! :biggrin:
> *


hey is for horses.LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up gtimers!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

805


----------



## David Cervantes

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2010, 05:57 PM~16444161
> *805
> *


323  ..JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2010, 05:56 PM~16444154
> *wuz up gtimers!!!
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2010, 09:41 PM~16446594
> *323  ..JK
> *


waz up EAST LOS hno: :loco: :tongue:


----------



## David Cervantes

GT TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 10:39 PM~16447378
> *waz up EAST LOS hno:  :loco:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP ANYUPDATE WITH THE BIKE YET ,.. I WANT TO SEE IT ...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:46 PM~16447467
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP ANYUPDATE WITH THE BIKE YET ,.. I WANT TO SEE IT ...
> *


I HAVENT SENT PM 2 CURLY :drama:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 10:55 PM~16447615
> *I HAVENT SENT PM 2 CURLY :drama:
> *


O I SEE HIT HIM UP HE ON RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2010, 09:41 PM~16446594
> *323  ..JK
> *


HAHA CALM DOWN!!!.....HOW BOUT THIS.....

ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 28 2010, 10:55 PM~16447615
> *I HAVENT SENT PM 2 CURLY :drama:
> *


HAY LLEVATELA GUEY!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 28 2010, 03:54 PM~16442354
> *GOOD PROGRESS PICS WENDY   THATS WHEN YOU KNOW YOU DOING THINGS RIGHT GT BIKE CLUB LOOKIN BETTER BY THE DAY
> *


THANKS CHUCH AND THIS YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER.. :biggrin: 
HAY THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN STOPPIN BY THE BIKE CLUB TOPIC.... :h5:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 29 2010, 12:58 AM~16448694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT OLD SCHOOL....


----------



## Fleetangel

COMIN OUT SOON!!!!...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:08 PM~16376722
> *~~~~FOR GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB & BIKE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY ~~~~
> *




HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 29 2010, 06:48 PM~16455322
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


THE MIGHTY GT 805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

~~FALLEN ANGEL~~
MORE UPDATES


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 29 2010, 11:48 PM~16458138
> *~~FALLEN ANGEL~~
> MORE UPDATES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:50 PM~16458154
> *LOOKING GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


PUES EL MAS CHINGON LA ESTA PINTANDO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2010, 05:46 PM~16431760
> *WUZ UP BRYAN ....HOW R U?
> *


im good homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2010, 12:40 AM~16458511
> *im good homie
> *


orale....any updates on ur daughters bike?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2010, 01:05 PM~16461208
> *
> *


HEY HOMIE DID U GO TO JAGSTERS????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 30 2010, 01:07 PM~16461218
> *HEY HOMIE DID U GO TO JAGSTERS????
> *


AWWW SHIT I FOR GOT. WHEN U GUYS COMING DOWN. ILL GET IT.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  818 RIDERS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 30 2010, 01:53 PM~16461139
> *orale....any updates on ur daughters bike?
> *


nah homie but i started on the other frame that i have we already got small show coming up in march


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2010, 01:09 PM~16461233
> *AWWW SHIT I FOR GOT. WHEN U GUYS COMING DOWN. ILL GET IT.
> *


AIGHT ITS KOOL HOMIE!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2010, 07:11 PM~16463260
> *nah homie but i started on the other frame that i have we already got small show coming up in march
> *


ORALE.....GOOD LUCK HOMIE!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 30 2010, 08:22 PM~16463356
> *ORALE.....GOOD LUCK HOMIE!
> *


well see if i can have it ready for that show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2010, 08:54 PM~16463949
> *well see if i can have it ready for that show
> *


post pics homie!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

this shit look tight.. 
















































































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 29 2010, 11:50 PM~16458158
> *PUES EL MAS CHINGON LA ESTA PINTANDO!!! :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: YA MERO


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jan 31 2010, 09:43 AM~16467224-->
> 
> 
> 
> this shit look tight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG TURTLE_@Jan 31 2010, 11:33 AM~16467993
> *HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:  YA MERO
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Badass93

nice patterns...


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Feb 1 2010, 01:20 AM~16474865
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

im sanding it right now


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 1 2010, 01:45 PM~16478223
> *im sanding it right now
> *


OHHHH :0


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FULLTIMERS!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

THATS RITE 818 RIDERS


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~

WUZ UP HOMIES JUST CRUISIN' BY TO SHOW SUM LUV N' RESPECT...

=THEE ARTISTICS CENTRAL COAST 805= :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~_@Feb 1 2010, 05:38 PM~16480341
> *WUZ UP HOMIES JUST CRUISIN' BY TO SHOW SUM LUV N' RESPECT...
> 
> =THEE ARTISTICS CENTRAL COAST 805=  :wave:
> *


....THANX HOMIE FOR CRUZINBY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 1 2010, 03:07 PM~16478815
> *OHHHH :0
> *


HEY WHATS UP WITH CORONA SHOW. U GUYS GOING OR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 29 2010, 11:48 PM~16458138
> *~~FALLEN ANGEL~~
> MORE UPDATES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYMORE UPDATE PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 07:17 PM~16481570
> *ANYMORE UPDATE PICS
> *



I WILL POST PICTURES LATTER GETTING IT READY FOR PAINT  TOMORROW MORNING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 07:20 PM~16481600
> *I WILL POST PICTURES  LATTER  GETTING IT READY FOR PAINT   TOMORROW MORNING
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 07:15 PM~16481540
> *HEY WHATS UP WITH CORONA SHOW. U GUYS GOING OR
> *


i hope so....cludias parents wanna go to las vegas...hope i stay


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 1 2010, 04:07 PM~16478815
> *OHHHH :0
> *


   its jus a basic shwinn frame for now :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 07:20 PM~16481600
> *I WILL POST PICTURES  LATTER  GETTING IT READY FOR PAINT   TOMORROW MORNING
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16484397
> *   its jus a basic shwinn frame for now  :biggrin:
> *


r u doing bondo to it?


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:21 PM~16484483
> *
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 1 2010, 10:24 PM~16484518
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!
> *



AQUI NOMAS 

READY FOR SOME KANDY  TOMORROW


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up good timer ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16484421
> *r u doing bondo to it?
> *


i wanna do the tank and skirts


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16484381
> *i hope so....cludias parents wanna go to las vegas...hope i stay
> *


let me know ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 12:44 AM~16485415
> *
> *


WHATS UP TURTLE HOW YOU DOING? :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:50 PM~16484846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THTS WUTS UP!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 08:15 PM~16481540
> *HEY WHATS UP WITH CORONA SHOW. U GUYS GOING OR
> *


IS IT THIS WEEKEND?
HOW FAR IS IT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 2 2010, 04:36 PM~16491414
> *IS IT THIS WEEKEND?
> HOW FAR IS IT?
> *


YES....IM AN HOUR AND A HALF...SO FOR U GUYS LIKE 40 MINUTES!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 05:36 PM~16491418
> *YES....IM AN HOUR AND A HALF...SO FOR U GUYS LIKE 40 MINUTES!
> *



NOT BAD, NOT BAD....IS IT ON SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:36 PM~16484677
> *AQUI NOMAS
> 
> READY FOR SOME KANDY    TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 2 2010, 04:38 PM~16491437
> *NOT BAD, NOT BAD....IS IT ON SATURDAY OR SUNDAY?
> *


SUNDAY!!!...LETS ROLL!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 04:58 PM~16491649
> *SUNDAY!!!...LETS ROLL!!
> *


LETS DO THIS SHIT. ILL TAKE MY LIL SIS BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2010, 05:00 PM~16491665
> *LETS DO THIS SHIT. ILL TAKE MY LIL SIS BIKE.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!!...MOST OF THE 805 IS GOING!....


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

I FOUND ANOTHER BIKE SHOW!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> AQUI NOMAS
> 
> READY FOR SOME KANDY  TOMORROW


here you go fleetangel 

















































[/quote]


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 2 2010, 04:45 PM~16491499
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 818 caprice

LOOKING GOOD TURTLE "WHERES MINE"


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Feb 2 2010, 06:20 PM~16492479
> *LOOKING GOOD TURTLE "WHERES MINE"
> *



ill finish it tomorrow loko :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 05:00 PM~16491671
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!!!...MOST OF THE 805 IS GOING!....
> *


IS FLEET GOING TO BE READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 05:14 PM~16491830
> *I FOUND ANOTHER BIKE SHOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE DAY OF AZ LOWRIDER SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Feb 2 2010, 06:20 PM~16492479
> *LOOKING GOOD TURTLE "WHERES MINE"
> *


U HAVE ONE TO.. :biggrin: ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 05:01 PM~16491678
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 1 2010, 11:26 PM~16485273
> *whatz up good timer ttt :thumbsup:
> *


whats up alex


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2010, 08:05 PM~16493747
> *IS FLEET GOING TO BE READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


i dont think so....I NEED FENDERS


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2010, 11:18 PM~16496222
> *i dont think so....I NEED FENDERS
> *


let me know. ill by the fenders here and u could give me the 25 on sunday .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2010, 08:37 AM~16498175
> *let me know. ill by the fenders here and u could give me the 25 on sunday .
> *


I ORDERED EM ALREADY.....BUT ILL STILL TAKE IT MY HOMIE CAN LET ME BORROW THE FENDERS!!!...SO MY BIKE IS GOING!,.....NO DISPLAY THOUGH


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2010, 04:39 PM~16502210
> *I ORDERED EM ALREADY.....BUT ILL STILL TAKE IT MY HOMIE CAN LET ME BORROW THE FENDERS!!!...SO MY BIKE IS GOING!,.....NO DISPLAY THOUGH
> *


post the show again


----------



## Fleetangel

Mastermind Hat Company
Presents
The 1st Annual Low Rider Bike & Model Car Show!!

Sunday Feb 7, 2010
Roll in Time: 7:00 AM Show Starts at 10:00 AM – 4:00 PM 
Locations: 1159 Pomona Rd. D2 Corona, CA 92882

Please join us and participate in celebrating our GRAND OPENING!!! 
FREE FOOD, GIVE AWAYS, 50/50 AND MUCH MUCH MORE!!! TROPHIES TO 1ST PLACE 2ND PLACE AND 3RD .
$10 for Bikes - $10 for pedal cars - $10 for model cars

Please contact Ruben 951 808-2839 or Armando 951 545-3002 with any entry questions or for participation.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2010, 04:49 PM~16502348
> *Mastermind Hat Company
> Presents
> The 1st Annual Low Rider Bike & Model Car Show!!
> 
> Sunday Feb 7, 2010
> Roll in Time: 7:00 AM Show Starts at 10:00 AM – 4:00 PM
> Locations: 1159 Pomona Rd. D2 Corona, CA 92882
> 
> Please join us and participate in celebrating our GRAND OPENING!!!
> FREE FOOD, GIVE AWAYS, 50/50 AND MUCH MUCH MORE!!! TROPHIES TO 1ST PLACE 2ND PLACE AND 3RD .
> $10 for Bikes - $10 for pedal cars - $10 for model cars
> 
> Please contact Ruben 951 808-2839 or Armando 951 545-3002 with any entry questions or for participation.
> *


u think alot people going to show up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2010, 05:01 PM~16502484
> *u think alot people going to show up
> *


I DONT KNOW...HAVENT SEEN TOO MUCH MOVEMENT ON ITS TOPIC....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2010, 05:03 PM~16502504
> *I DONT KNOW...HAVENT SEEN TOO MUCH MOVEMENT ON ITS TOPIC....
> *


u think its worth going homie. :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2010, 05:04 PM~16502517
> *u think its worth going homie.  :happysad:
> *


WELL IVE BEEN WANTING TO GO TO A BIKE SHOW...BUT I SEE THAT OLD MEMORIES IS HAVING ONE....SO NOW I CAN WAIT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2010, 05:10 PM~16502593
> *WELL IVE BEEN WANTING TO GO TO A BIKE SHOW...BUT I SEE THAT OLD MEMORIES IS HAVING ONE....SO NOW I CAN WAIT!!!
> *


ITS UP TO U .. IM DOWN IF EVERYBODY ELSE IS DOWN TO GO ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2010, 05:51 PM~16503095
> *ITS UP TO U .. IM DOWN IF EVERYBODY ELSE IS DOWN TO GO ..
> *


IM DOWN TOO......IMA HIT UP THE GUY N SEE IF ITS STILL GOING DOWN!


----------



## Fleetangel

> here you go fleetangel


[/quote]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

TTT 4 GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS ITS YOUR BOYS FROM TEXAS WISH US GOOD LUCK PAUL LETS US JOIN THE FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING GOOD THATS A GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DO SFV GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16504906
> *IM DOWN TOO......IMA HIT UP THE GUY N SEE IF ITS STILL GOING DOWN!
> *


anything yet on the show.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 10:03 AM~16510150
> *WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS ITS YOUR BOYS FROM TEXAS WISH US GOOD LUCK PAUL LETS US JOIN THE FAMILY. :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE. IT BE NICE TO HAVE U IN THE GT FAMILY. THAT MEAN I GOT TO MAKE A DATE. TO GO TO TEXAS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I KNOW BAKERSFIELD SEEMS KINDA FAR BUT IM GOING IN MAY. I HERD ITS A NICE BIG SHOW. 

WHO DOWN TO ROLL. IM GOING FOR SURE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 11:03 AM~16510150
> *WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS ITS YOUR BOYS FROM TEXAS WISH US GOOD LUCK PAUL LETS US JOIN THE FAMILY. :biggrin:
> *


wher you from homie i live in Amarillo, Tx gonna try to start a GOODTIMES chap here called 806 riders and my homie enough said is doing a DFW chap


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 12:25 PM~16511420
> *LOOKING GOOD THATS A GT
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 4 2010, 02:52 PM~16512773
> *anything yet on the show.
> *


~~~~CANCELED~~~~~


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 10:03 AM~16510150
> *WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS ITS YOUR BOYS FROM TEXAS WISH US GOOD LUCK PAUL LETS US JOIN THE FAMILY. :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE...IM ROBERT FROM THE 805 CALI BIKE CHAPTER!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 4 2010, 05:04 PM~16514149
> *I KNOW BAKERSFIELD SEEMS KINDA FAR BUT IM GOING IN MAY. I HERD ITS A NICE BIG SHOW.
> 
> WHO DOWN TO ROLL. IM GOING FOR SURE.
> *


IM DOWN!!!!....GOT SOME LADIES WAITIN OVERTHERE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 4 2010, 06:06 PM~16514686
> *wher you from homie i live in Amarillo, Tx gonna try to start a GOODTIMES chap here called 806 riders and my homie enough said is doing a DFW chap
> *


WUZ UP LOKO!


----------



## Fleetangel

the bike show on sunday is CANCELLED!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 07:30 PM~16514876
> *WUZ UP LOKO!
> *


not much homie


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 2 2010, 09:42 PM~16495764
> *whats up alex
> *


nothing much and u


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 2 2010, 04:19 PM~16491270
> *WHATS UP TURTLE HOW YOU DOING? :wave:
> *



DOING GOOD WENDY GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 PM~16515327
> *the bike show on sunday is  CANCELLED!!!
> *


CALL ME LOKO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 10:39 PM~16517894
> *CALL ME LOKO
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16517255
> *not much homie
> *


HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 10:46 PM~16518014
> *HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG?
> *


wuz up are we still up for the show on sunday :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16518106
> *wuz up are we still up for the show on sunday :cheesy:
> *


IT GOT CANCELLED!!>...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 06:26 PM~16514848
> *THATS HOW WE DO IT HOMIE!
> *


 :boink: :yes: :wow: hno: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 4 2010, 10:55 PM~16518126
> *:boink:  :yes:  :wow:  hno:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


WUZ UP PERRO!!!....WHERE HAVE U BEEN?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 10:55 PM~16518119
> *IT GOT CANCELLED!!>...
> *


what happend????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 4 2010, 10:57 PM~16518146
> *what happend????
> *


IT SAID CUZ THE CITY DIDNT LET TEHM!!....SO I THINK IMA WORK ON UR TRAILER!!!....THE HOMIE PETE N I R GONNA GO GET THE MATERIALS ON SATURDAY....U WANNA ROLL?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 10:59 PM~16518172
> *IT SAID CUZ THE CITY DIDNT LET TEHM!!....SO I THINK IMA WORK ON UR TRAILER!!!....THE HOMIE PETE N I R GONNA GO GET THE MATERIALS ON SATURDAY....U WANNA ROLL?
> *


were is it at


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 4 2010, 11:06 PM~16518269
> *were is it  at
> *


IMA CALL U RITE NOW~


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 10:56 PM~16518137
> *WUZ UP PERRO!!!....WHERE HAVE U BEEN?
> *


i was in vegas for the weekend working an all this weekn i been geting out let from work :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 4 2010, 11:08 PM~16518288
> *i was in vegas for the weekend working an all this weekn i been geting out let from work :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

LETS GET READY TO HIT THIS SHOW STRONG!!!!!.....LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN GOODTIMERS!!!!...IT WOULD BE COOL TO GET ALL TOGETHER AT THIS SHOW!!!...EVEN IF THE BIKES AINT READY!!...LETS ALL GO AND HAVE A GOODTIME!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

LETS GET READY TO HIT THIS SHOW STRONG!!!!!.....LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN GOODTIMERS!!!!...IT WOULD BE COOL TO GET ALL TOGETHER AT THIS SHOW!!!...EVEN IF THE BIKES AINT READY!!...LETS ALL GO AND HAVE A GOODTIME!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

LETS GET READY TO HIT THIS SHOW STRONG!!!!!.....LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN GOODTIMERS!!!!...IT WOULD BE COOL TO GET ALL TOGETHER AT THIS SHOW!!!...EVEN IF THE BIKES AINT READY!!...LETS ALL GO AND HAVE A GOODTIME!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 11:46 PM~16518014
> *HOWS THE BIKE COMING ALONG?
> *


my frame im almost done sandin it


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 4 2010, 11:29 PM~16518509
> *LETS GET READY TO HIT THIS SHOW STRONG!!!!!.....LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN GOODTIMERS!!!!...IT WOULD BE COOL TO GET ALL TOGETHER AT THIS SHOW!!!...EVEN IF THE BIKES AINT READY!!...LETS ALL GO AND HAVE A GOODTIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS IN EAST LOS I WANT TO GO SUPPORT IT. BUT DAMN I RATHER BE IN AZ.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 4 2010, 06:06 PM~16514686
> *wher you from homie i live in Amarillo, Tx gonna try to start a GOODTIMES chap here called 806 riders and my homie enough said is doing a DFW chap
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

gt..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHATS UP GTIMES IM SORRY I DIDNT TELL YOU GUYS OUR NAMES.OK IM HECTOR 24 YRS WITH A 20" MILD CUSTOM THEN THERES STEVEN 22 YRS MY BRO WITH A 26" BEACH CRUIZER STREET CUSTOM AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST IS OUR LIL HOMIE JOSE 13 YRS WITH A 20" MILD CUSTOM AS WELL.LATER ON ME AND MY WIFE WILL BUST OUT A SHOW CAR BUT ITS HARD RITE NOW TO MAKE IT TO OUR STANDARDS.LOW ON WORK IT SUCKS.BUT WE WILL.

:biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C LAREDO TEXAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

(FOR THE 806 RIDERS FROM AMARILLO TEXAS) WHATS UP HOMIE WERE FROM LAREDO TEXAS ON THE BORDER TO MEXICO.WERE IN BETWEEN RIO GRANDE VALLEY AND EAGLE PASS JUST 2 1/2 HOURS FROM SAN ANTONIO TEXAS.IM JUST WAITING FOR PAUL TO TELL ME YES OR NO CANT WAIT FOR THE ANSWER SO WE CAN ROLL WITH A GT PLAQUE AT THE CAR SHOWS.BUT THATS KOOL WERE STARTING A GT CHAP IN TEXAS WE GOT CALI LOVE TO I WAS BORN A LOWRIDER AND DIE A LOWRIDER.BUT MAYBE LATER ON WE CAN VISIT YOU GUYS OVER THERE FOR SHOWS OR MAKE A CONVEY TO CALI TO MEET THE GUYS.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 5 2010, 07:57 AM~16520207
> *WHATS UP GTIMES IM SORRY I DIDNT TELL YOU GUYS OUR NAMES.OK IM HECTOR 24 YRS WITH A 20" MILD CUSTOM THEN THERES STEVEN 22 YRS MY BRO WITH A 26" BEACH CRUIZER STREET CUSTOM AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST IS OUR LIL HOMIE JOSE 13 YRS WITH A 20" MILD CUSTOM AS WELL.LATER ON ME AND MY WIFE WILL BUST OUT A SHOW CAR BUT ITS HARD RITE NOW TO MAKE IT TO OUR STANDARDS.LOW ON WORK IT SUCKS.BUT WE WILL.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOODTIMES C.C LAREDO TEXAS  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME CARNALES!!!...HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 5 2010, 02:44 AM~16519343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THANX LETS JUST HOPE PAUL CALLS ME THIS WEEKEND.SO WE COULD MOUNT THOSE PLAQUES ON THE BIKES A.S.A.P

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 5 2010, 03:02 PM~16523928
> *THANX LETS JUST HOPE PAUL CALLS ME THIS WEEKEND.SO WE COULD MOUNT THOSE PLAQUES ON THE BIKES A.S.A.P
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    ....ANY PICS OF UR BIKES???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SIMON I SEND THEM OVER TO PUAL AND LIL GOODTIMES OR GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL SO I COULD SEND THEM OVER BCS IM HAVEING A BAD TIME UPLOADING THEM ON HERE


uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: GOODTIMES C.C uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 5 2010, 07:57 AM~16520207
> *WHATS UP GTIMES IM SORRY I DIDNT TELL YOU GUYS OUR NAMES.OK IM HECTOR 24 YRS WITH A 20" MILD CUSTOM THEN THERES STEVEN 22 YRS MY BRO WITH A 26" BEACH CRUIZER STREET CUSTOM AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST IS OUR LIL HOMIE JOSE 13 YRS WITH A 20" MILD CUSTOM AS WELL.LATER ON ME AND MY WIFE WILL BUST OUT A SHOW CAR BUT ITS HARD RITE NOW TO MAKE IT TO OUR STANDARDS.LOW ON WORK IT SUCKS.BUT WE WILL.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOODTIMES C.C LAREDO TEXAS  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


ITS GOOD TO HEAR U GUYS WANNA JOING GOODTIMES WELCOME AND HOPE EVERTHING GOES GOOD FOR U GUYS


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WHATS UP 818 HOW U ALL DOING??


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THANK YOU ILL SEE YOU GUYS TILL MONDAY NO INTERNET AT HOME :happysad: GOODTIMERS HAVE A GREAT FOOTBALL WEEKEND PEACE OUT FROM TEXAS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16520271
> *(FOR THE 806 RIDERS FROM AMARILLO TEXAS) WHATS UP HOMIE WERE FROM LAREDO TEXAS ON THE BORDER TO MEXICO.WERE IN BETWEEN RIO GRANDE VALLEY AND EAGLE PASS JUST 2 1/2 HOURS FROM SAN ANTONIO TEXAS.IM JUST WAITING FOR PAUL TO TELL ME YES OR NO CANT WAIT FOR THE ANSWER SO WE CAN ROLL WITH A GT PLAQUE AT THE CAR SHOWS.BUT THATS KOOL WERE STARTING A GT CHAP IN TEXAS WE GOT CALI LOVE TO I WAS BORN A LOWRIDER AND DIE A LOWRIDER.BUT MAYBE LATER ON WE CAN VISIT YOU GUYS OVER THERE FOR SHOWS OR MAKE A CONVEY TO CALI TO MEET THE GUYS.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


datz GOOD homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 05:55 AM~16519564
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


wutz up homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM FINSH WITH THIS BIKE AND ONE MORE TO GO ...AND THE SEAT IS UP FOR SALE I DONT LIKE IT. 
THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.









AND HERE IS A NEW LOOK...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 5 2010, 06:48 PM~16525962
> *wutz up homie
> *


CHILLN JUST FINSH WORKN ON THIS BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:15 PM~16526218
> *IM FINSH WITH THIS BIKE AND ONE MORE TO GO ...AND THE SEAT IS UP FOR SALE I DONT LIKE IT.
> THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS A NEW LOOK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:19 PM~16526267
> *I LOVE IT!
> *


NOW GT EDITION NEXT....IM GOING AFTER THIS BIKE CALLED FLEETANGEL AND FALLEN ANGEL... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:23 PM~16526301
> *NOW GT EDITION NEXT....IM GOING AFTER THIS BIKE CALLED FLEETANGEL AND FALLEN ANGEL... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA!!!!...PROBABLY FALLEN ANGEL!!!...BUT NOT FLEETANGEL!!!!....ULL BE IMPRESSED OF WUT I HAVE IN MIND WITH THAT BIKE!!!!....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 08:16 PM~16526224
> *CHILLN JUST FINSH WORKN ON THIS BIKE
> *


it looks good loko


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:25 PM~16526324
> *HAHAHA!!!!...PROBABLY FALLEN ANGEL!!!...BUT NOT FLEETANGEL!!!!....ULL BE IMPRESSED OF WUT I HAVE IN MIND WITH THAT BIKE!!!!....
> *


FUCK IT... WHAT EVER TAKES TO PUT THE GT OUT THERE AND MAKING THE BIKES LOOK GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16526343
> *it looks good loko
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUST GOT ONE MORE BIKE TO DO AND IM GOING BACK TO CARS AGAIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:29 PM~16526354
> *FUCK IT... WHAT EVER TAKES TO PUT THE GT OUT THERE AND MAKING THE BIKES LOOK GOOD.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!!....ITS ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!!....HEY CAN WE ROLL TO UR PAD TMORROW????WE NEED TO GO DROP OFF SOME SHIRTS N THEN GO TO CURLYS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

TTT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

818TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:30 PM~16526371
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!!....ITS ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!!....HEY  CAN WE ROLL TO UR PAD TMORROW????WE NEED TO GO DROP OFF SOME SHIRTS N THEN GO TO CURLYS
> *


WHAT TIME U COMING BY .I GET OFF WORK AT 3.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 5 2010, 07:31 PM~16526373
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16526404
> *WHAT TIME U COMING BY .I GET OFF WORK AT 3.
> *


MMM WUT TIME U GETT IN????WE WANNA GO IN THE MORNING...PETE HAS TO BE BACK BY 12.....LET UR DAD KNOW PLEASE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:35 PM~16526440
> *MMM WUT TIME U GETT IN????WE WANNA GO IN THE MORNING...PETE HAS TO BE BACK BY 12.....LET UR DAD KNOW PLEASE!!!
> *


HE SAID TO STOP BY IN THE EVENING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:38 PM~16526487
> *HE SAID TO STOP BY IN THE EVENING.
> *


OHHH...OKAY LET ME TELL PETE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:39 PM~16526494
> *OHHH...OKAY LET ME TELL PETE
> *


WHAT U TAKN TO CURLY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:40 PM~16526505
> *WHAT U TAKN TO CURLY
> *


DAVID IS TAKIN THE FRAME BACK...THERE WAS SOMETHING WRONG


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:42 PM~16526539
> *DAVID IS TAKIN THE FRAME BACK...THERE WAS SOMETHING WRONG
> *


O YEA I HERD....


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 5 2010, 02:39 PM~16524187
> *WHATS UP 818 HOW U ALL DOING??
> *


were doing good and u guys over there how u doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:44 PM~16526558
> *O YEA I HERD....
> *


LET ME KNOW WHAT TIME IF U ROLL THREW AFTER 3 IM DOWN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:47 PM~16526596
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT TIME IF U ROLL THREW AFTER 3 IM DOWN
> *


AIGHT...ILL LET U KNOW IN A LIL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 07:49 PM~16526616
> *AIGHT...ILL LET U KNOW IN A LIL!
> *


wut time can we go...cuz pete has things to do????ask ur dad/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 08:01 PM~16526755
> *wut time can we go...cuz pete has things to do????ask ur dad/
> *


GIVE HIM A CALL HE NOT HERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 08:18 PM~16526938
> *GIVE HIM A CALL HE NOT HERE
> *


IS HE WORKIN...I DONT WANNA TAKE HIS TIME!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 08:20 PM~16526956
> *IS HE WORKIN...I DONT WANNA TAKE HIS TIME!!....
> *


nah he not...


----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16527579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANGGGGGGGGG...U GOT A TURNTABLE!!!!!>....DATZZZ SICK!!!


----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16527579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 5 2010, 10:21 PM~16527579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats bad ass


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16527594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## classic53

GABY REPPIN THE GOODTIMES BIKE WITH SOME NEW UP GRADES :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 6 2010, 03:52 PM~16533283
> *GABY REPPIN THE GOODTIMES BIKE WITH SOME NEW UP GRADES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE BIKE LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2010, 02:54 PM~16533302
> *THE BIKE LOOKS GOOD.
> *


THANKS JR


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 6 2010, 04:15 PM~16533429
> *THANKS JR
> *


UR WELCOME I JUST BUILT THIS BIKE YESTERDAY TO..


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 6 2010, 03:52 PM~16533283
> *GABY REPPIN THE GOODTIMES BIKE WITH SOME NEW UP GRADES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP 818


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2010, 05:04 PM~16534173
> *UR WELCOME I JUST BUILT THIS BIKE YESTERDAY TO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good I like the color


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 6 2010, 03:52 PM~16533283
> *GABY REPPIN THE GOODTIMES BIKE WITH SOME NEW UP GRADES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!...that came out clean!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16536873
> *
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q VO GOOD TIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:07 AM~16537299
> *Q VO GOOD TIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS HOMIE....COMO ESTUVO EL SHOW?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2010, 01:48 AM~16537508
> *NICE PICS HOMIE....COMO ESTUVO EL SHOW?
> *


estuvo a toda madre carnal  yo me traje first place :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 01:04 AM~16537583
> *estuvo a toda madre carnal   yo me traje first place  :biggrin:
> *


WUT CATEGORY?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2010, 02:07 AM~16537591
> *WUT CATEGORY?
> *


the judge said full custom


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 01:31 AM~16537683
> *the judge said full custom
> *


DATS KOOL HOMIE!!....DID U TALK TO ANY GT MEMBER OVERTHERE?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2010, 02:32 AM~16537687
> *DATS KOOL HOMIE!!....DID U TALK TO ANY GT MEMBER OVERTHERE?
> *


I did not have chance


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 01:40 AM~16537717
> *I did not have chance
> *


OHHH....WAS IT A GOOD SHOW?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2010, 02:48 AM~16537741
> *OHHH....WAS IT A GOOD SHOW?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 01:55 AM~16537763
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


FIRME FIRME!!!!....YAA MERO ESTA MI BIKE.....LE VOY A METER GOLD PARTS


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2010, 10:05 PM~16536753
> *damn!!!...that came out clean!!!!
> *


Thanks homie she wanna rep the GOODTIMES plaq to the fullest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 6 2010, 08:25 PM~16535223
> *looks good I like the color
> *


thank u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 7 2010, 08:05 AM~16538405
> *Thanks homie she wanna rep the GOODTIMES plaq to the fullest
> *


  thats right...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:07 AM~16537299
> *Q VO GOOD TIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 7 2010, 08:05 AM~16538405
> *Thanks homie she wanna rep the GOODTIMES plaq to the fullest
> *


AND SHE IS!!!!...GT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

805 TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 5 2010, 07:45 PM~16526576
> *were doing good and u guys over there how u doing
> *


were also doing good just waiting on the next show


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2010, 02:54 PM~16540958
> *805 TTT
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 7 2010, 04:42 PM~16541611
> *
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2010, 04:26 PM~16541533
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2010, 08:16 PM~16542491
> *
> *


gonna finish sanding the bike this week we got more snow here so ill be stayn in the house


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 7 2010, 11:25 PM~16545434
> *gonna finish sanding the bike this week we got more snow here so ill be stayn in the house
> *


DAMN!!!...ITS CRAZY OVERTHERE THEN!.....TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!!...NO RAIN...HOPE TOMORROW IS THE SAME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 12:29 AM~16545488
> *DAMN!!!...ITS CRAZY OVERTHERE THEN!.....TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!!...NO RAIN...HOPE TOMORROW IS THE SAME!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea we get some sun to start meltn the snow then we get hit with more snow


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR

   GOODTIMES C.C


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:drama: :drama: :drama: GOODTIMES C.C :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 7 2010, 11:57 PM~16545873
> *yea we get some sun to start meltn the snow then we get hit with more snow
> *


OHH....N HOWS THE SUMMER?


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 8 2010, 10:58 AM~16548857
> *ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE. ARE YOU GOING TO AZ LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 05:18 PM~16551482
> *OHH....N HOWS THE SUMMER?
> *


hot we get into the 100s


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

heres a upated pic of the bike









and i got this today in the mail


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 07:28 PM~16553320
> *heres a upated pic of the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i got this today in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE!!!...STARTIN WITH A SCHWINN!!...WUT YEAR IS IT?


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ CRACKIN DOGGIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

1978


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 08:35 PM~16553414
> *NICE HOMIE!!!...STARTIN WITH A SCHWINN!!...WUT YEAR IS IT?
> *


when im done wit it i know it will be one of the best in town


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 07:40 PM~16553482
> *when im done wit it i know it will be one of the best in town
> *


WUT U DOING TO IT?????CATEGORY?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 08:41 PM~16553497
> *WUT U DOING TO IT?????CATEGORY?
> *


street or mild


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 08:01 PM~16553722
> *street or mild
> *


MILD!!!!...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 09:27 PM~16553918
> *MILD!!!!...
> *


or wut ever its takes to put GT on top


----------



## sureñosbluez

QUE ONDA GOOD TIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:09 PM~16554444
> *QUE ONDA GOOD TIMES
> *


NADA NOMAS AKI K ONDA CONTIGO?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 09:04 PM~16554381
> *or wut ever its takes to put GT on top
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:11 PM~16554467
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16554456
> *NADA NOMAS AKI K ONDA CONTIGO?
> *


AQUI COTORREANDO CON UN COMPA PARA VER QUE ONDA CON LO DEL CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 8 2010, 09:24 PM~16554635
> *AQUI COTORREANDO CON UN COMPA PARA VER QUE ONDA CON LO DEL CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE...DIME K PEDO CARNAL PARA HABLARLO EN EL MEETING!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 09:23 PM~16554622
> *
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 12:12 AM~16555963
> *ORALE...DIME K PEDO CARNAL PARA HABLARLO EN EL MEETING!!!
> *


simon gracias carnal


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:35 PM~16556229
> *simon gracias carnal
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## Sj4lyfe

HEY FLEET. I GOT A BIKE FOR MY SON. WHERES A GOOD PLACE TO GET PARTS FOR IT. ALL I HAVE IS THE FRAME.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 12:14 AM~16555978
> *WUT U UP TO?
> *


sanding the frame some more almost done post pics n a bit


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:38 PM~16556264
> *HEY FLEET. I GOT A BIKE FOR MY SON. WHERES A GOOD PLACE TO GET PARTS FOR IT. ALL I HAVE IS THE FRAME.
> *


I GET THE PARTS FROM SOME GUY IN HERE....SHOWBOUND HE IS CHEAP...HES FROM TEXAS!!....I REALLY RECOMMEND HIM TO U!!!.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 11:40 PM~16556279
> *sanding the frame some more almost done post pics n a bit
> *


\
U PUTTING TIME HOMIE THATS GOOD!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 9 2010, 12:38 AM~16556264
> *HEY FLEET. I GOT A BIKE FOR MY SON. WHERES A GOOD PLACE TO GET PARTS FOR IT. ALL I HAVE IS THE FRAME.
> *


   i second that


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:40 PM~16556280
> *I GET THE PARTS FROM SOME GUY IN HERE....SHOWBOUND HE IS CHEAP...HES FROM TEXAS!!....I REALLY RECOMMEND HIM TO U!!!.....
> *


OK KOO THANKS CARNAL. ILL CHECK IT


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 10:41 PM~16556290
> *   i second that
> *


WHATS UP TEXAS.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 12:41 AM~16556289
> *\
> U PUTTING TIME HOMIE THATS GOOD!!!
> *


yesser gotta show coming up in march here in town i wanna try to make it to that


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:41 PM~16556291
> *OK KOO THANKS  CARNAL. ILL CHECK IT
> *


HERE HOMIE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12876


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 9 2010, 12:42 AM~16556301
> *WHATS UP TEXAS.
> *


chilln jus sandin a frame i got


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:41 PM~16556291
> *OK KOO THANKS  CARNAL. ILL CHECK IT
> *


HOWS THE FRAME HOMIE?


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:42 PM~16556304
> *HERE HOMIE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12876
> *




OK I GOT IT.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 12:37 AM~16556246
> *PM SENT!
> *


   ya estas listo para el engraving carnal


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:43 PM~16556311
> *HOWS THE FRAME HOMIE?
> *



ITS NICE. I GOT IT FOR 40 BUCKS. AT A SWAP MEET OVER HERE. ITS CLEAN .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 11:42 PM~16556302
> *yesser gotta show coming up in march here in town i wanna try to make it to that
> *


DAMN HOMIE!!!...THATS A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME!!!>...HOPE U FINISH IT!!!....


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 10:43 PM~16556310
> *chilln jus sandin a frame i got
> *


THATS WHAT I NEED TO BE DOING . :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:45 PM~16556332
> *ITS NICE. I GOT IT FOR 40 BUCKS. AT A SWAP MEET OVER HERE. ITS CLEAN .
> *


IS THE FRAME'S TANK COVERED????


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

all i got left is the hard parts :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:46 PM~16556339
> *THATS WHAT I NEED TO BE DOING . :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....ANY ADVICES OR DESIGNS LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!....I DO BODY WORK N I DESIGN SOME UNIQUE LOOKS!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 12:45 AM~16556335
> *DAMN HOMIE!!!...THATS A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME!!!>...HOPE U FINISH IT!!!....
> *


the show is the 27th if not ill wait till the cinco de mayo show here somewhere


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 11:46 PM~16556346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i got left is the hard parts  :biggrin:
> *


USE STRIPPER PAINT REMOVER!!!...ITS LIKE 7 BUCKZ


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:46 PM~16556342
> *IS THE FRAME'S TANK COVERED????
> *



NO ITS ALL OG. IT SAYS ITS FROM CHICAGO. SCHWINN COMPANY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 9 2010, 12:46 AM~16556339
> *THATS WHAT I NEED TO BE DOING . :biggrin:
> *


ive had the frame 4 awhile its been sitting in the closet but since im not working i figured i wuld work on it


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:47 PM~16556357
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....ANY ADVICES OR DESIGNS LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!....I DO BODY WORK N I DESIGN SOME UNIQUE LOOKS!!!
> *



YEA ILL LET YOU KNOW. IM NOT SURE YET AND HE DOESNT KNOW WHAT HE WANTS. I HAVENT DONE A BIKE IN 17 YRS. :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 10:48 PM~16556378
> *ive had the frame 4 awhile its been sitting in the closet but since im not working i figured i wuld work on it
> *


YEA I FEEL YA. I THINK I HAVE A 16 INCH SOMEWHERE I HAVE TO LOOK FOR IT . :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 12:48 AM~16556372
> *USE STRIPPER PAINT REMOVER!!!...ITS LIKE 7 BUCKZ
> *


ill go pick sum up wed


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 10:50 PM~16556395
> *ill go pick sum up wed
> *


PICK ME SOME UP TOO.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 9 2010, 12:50 AM~16556387
> *YEA I FEEL YA. I THINK I HAVE A 16 INCH SOMEWHERE I HAVE TO LOOK FOR IT .  :biggrin:
> *


if you wanna sell it let me know i culd use a 16 inch for 1 of my lil gurls


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 9 2010, 12:51 AM~16556403
> *PICK ME SOME UP TOO.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:51 PM~16556403
> *PICK ME SOME UP TOO.
> *


THEY SELL EM AT HOME DEPOT........


----------



## Sj4lyfe

ILL LOOK AROUND FOR THE BIKE. ILL LET YOU KNOW. 


ILL BE GOING TO HOME DEPOT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:49 PM~16556381
> *YEA ILL LET YOU KNOW. IM NOT SURE YET AND HE DOESNT KNOW WHAT HE WANTS. I HAVENT DONE A BIKE IN 17 YRS.  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT 4 FRAMES I HAVE TO DO BODY WORK ON THEM!!...IM SELLIN A 1975 SCHWINN...SEMI!!...I GOT A GT DISCOUNT ON IT....PM ME WHOMEVER WANTS IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:54 PM~16556423
> *ILL LOOK AROUND FOR THE BIKE. ILL LET YOU KNOW.
> ILL BE GOING TO HOME DEPOT  :biggrin:
> *


THAT SHIT WORKS FAST BUT BURNS LIKE HELL!!!...IT FEELS GOOD THOUG!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 9 2010, 12:54 AM~16556423
> *ILL LOOK AROUND FOR THE BIKE. ILL LET YOU KNOW.
> ILL BE GOING TO HOME DEPOT  :biggrin:
> *


  i got one in the making from show bound that i won in the raffle last year


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2010, 10:55 PM~16556431
> *THAT SHIT WORKS FAST BUT BURNS LIKE HELL!!!...IT FEELS GOOD THOUG!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOUR CRAZY MAN. HAHAHAHA


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 9 2010, 12:57 AM~16556442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOUR CRAZY MAN. HAHAHAHA
> *


x2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Feb 8 2010, 11:56 PM~16556435-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got one in the making from show bound that i won in the raffle last year
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE THat ONE!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sj4lyfe_@Feb 8 2010, 11:57 PM~16556442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOUR CRAZY MAN. HAHAHAHA
> *


IM SERIOUS DOGG!!...IM ALREADY USED TO [email protected]


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 8 2010, 11:44 PM~16556324
> *   ya estas listo para el engraving carnal
> *


NO CARNAL....TUVE K COMPRAR PARTES NUEVAS PARA MI BIKE....PERO YO TE AVISO!!!...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 01:00 AM~16556456
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE THat ONE!!!!
> IM SERIOUS DOGG!!...IM ALREADY USED TO [email protected]
> *


me too thats gonna rep GT hard


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 12:08 AM~16556485
> *me too thats gonna rep GT hard
> *


HOPE TO SEE IT SOON AT A SHOW!!...U GOT PARTS FOR IT?


----------



## Fleetangel

WE THE 805 CHAPTER R WORKIN ON A TRAILER FOR THE BIKES!>...GETTIN THE STICKERS DONE TO PUT EM UP N REP EVERYWHERE...ILL POST PICS NEXT WEEK!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 01:10 AM~16556495
> *HOPE TO SEE IT SOON AT A SHOW!!...U GOT PARTS FOR IT?
> *


not yet im still debating if i wanna get custom parts for it more than like i will if its done by vegas ill take it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 12:12 AM~16556512
> *not yet im still debating if i wanna get custom parts for it more than like i will if its done by vegas ill take it
> *


DATS GOOD...I GOTTA START WORKIN ON MY RADICAL SOON!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODTIMES KEEP GROWIN!!!!....NOTHING BUT QUALITY!!!!...KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS!!!...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 01:04 AM~16556465
> *NO CARNAL....TUVE K COMPRAR PARTES NUEVAS PARA MI BIKE....PERO YO TE AVISO!!!...
> *


orale ya estamos :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 9 2010, 12:18 AM~16556573
> *orale ya estamos  :biggrin:
> *


ES K ME AVENTE UN CHINGO DE FERIA ESTA VEZ K LE ISE UPGRADE A MI BIKE!>...ESPERO K KEDE CHINGONA!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 01:13 AM~16556520
> *DATS GOOD...I GOTTA START WORKIN ON MY RADICAL SOON!
> *


i hope i can get it done


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 12:25 AM~16556633
> *i hope i can get it done
> *


U WILL HOMIE!!!!...AIGHT DOGG IM OUTZ!!....GNITE GOODTIMERS!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 01:26 AM~16556652
> *U WILL HOMIE!!!!...AIGHT DOGG IM OUTZ!!....GNITE GOODTIMERS!!
> *


aight laters


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT B4 IM OUTZ!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

ttt 4 the mighty GT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

WUTZ GOOD


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

GT ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2010, 06:43 PM~16552804
> *WHATS UP HOMIE. ARE YOU GOING TO AZ LOWRIDER SHOW
> *




NA IM STILL TRYING THE GET BACK ON MY FEET AFTER THE HOLIDAYS WANT BY YOU KNOW.I MEAN SHIT I GOT THREE KIDOS.HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS?

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 07:46 AM~16558413
> *NA IM STILL TRYING THE GET BACK ON MY FEET AFTER THE HOLIDAYS WANT BY YOU KNOW.I MEAN SHIT I GOT THREE KIDOS.HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS?
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


IM DOING GOOD JUST TRYN TO GET GT OUT SOON.. BUT MY DAMN CAR HOLD ME BACK CUS SOMETHING MESS UP ON IT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2010, 08:30 AM~16558752
> *IM DOING GOOD JUST TRYN TO GET GT OUT SOON.. BUT MY DAMN CAR HOLD ME BACK CUS SOMETHING MESS UP ON IT.
> *



ITS ALWAYS LIKE THAT HOMIE IF ITS NOT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER.TELL ME ABOUT IT.BUT AT THE LONG RUN WHEN WE TAKE 1ST IT FEELS GOOD FOR THE HARD WORK AND TIME INTO A LOW.BUT I HOPE YOU BUST OUT WITH GT SOON.

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: GOODTIMES C.C :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS UP GTIMES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHERE THE GT FAM :biggrin: AT

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOOTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 10:32 AM~16559817
> *WHERE THE GT FAM  :biggrin: AT
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOOTIMES C.C :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ CRACKIN 8ONE8


----------



## Fleetangel

GT!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 02:31 PM~16561903
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!
> *



WAS UP FLEET WHAT YOU UP TO CARNEL  

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 02:50 PM~16562105
> *WAS UP FLEET WHAT YOU UP TO CARNEL
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE...TRYING TO STAY WARM...RAIN DONT STOP....HOW BOUT U?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 02:51 PM~16562119
> *CHILLIN HOMIE...TRYING TO STAY WARM...RAIN DONT STOP....HOW BOUT U?
> *



THAT SUCKS CARNEL HERE IN TEXAS THE SUN IS OUT BUT THE PINCHE WIND SUCKS SO GUYS HAVE ACAR SHOW COMEING UP O WHAT.WE HAVE ONE IN MAY.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 03:20 PM~16562437
> *THAT SUCKS CARNEL HERE IN TEXAS THE SUN IS OUT BUT THE PINCHE WIND SUCKS SO GUYS HAVE ACAR SHOW COMEING UP O WHAT.WE HAVE ONE IN MAY.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON....MARCH 6TH....WE JUST SITTIN WAITIN FOR THE DATE TO GET HERE!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 03:23 PM~16562474
> *SIMON....MARCH 6TH....WE JUST SITTIN WAITIN FOR THE DATE TO GET HERE!
> *


SIMON US TOO BUT WE REALLY NEED TURN TABLES FOR THE DISPLAY.BUT DAM VATO THEY COST TO MUCH FERIA.WE NEED TO FIND OUT WHAT KIND OF MOTOR THEY SO WE COULD MAKE THEM.ANY INFO?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 03:32 PM~16562561
> *SIMON US TOO BUT WE REALLY NEED TURN TABLES FOR THE DISPLAY.BUT DAM VATO THEY COST TO MUCH FERIA.WE NEED TO FIND OUT WHAT KIND OF MOTOR THEY SO WE COULD MAKE THEM.ANY INFO?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U GET THEM AT SEARS...THEY R LIKE 80 BUCKZ...1RPM...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 03:39 PM~16562640
> *U GET THEM AT SEARS...THEY R LIKE 80 BUCKZ...1RPM...
> *


NOOO SHIT CARNEL BUT HOW MANY VOLTZ? I GUESS A 12 VOLT RITE I MEAN I SAY THEM USE A CAR BATTERY WHICH IS 12 VOLTZ.AND WE ALSO NEED A BANNER ILL ASK PAUL OR LIL GOODTIME.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 03:54 PM~16562806
> *NOOO SHIT CARNEL BUT HOW MANY VOLTZ? I GUESS A 12 VOLT RITE I MEAN I SAY THEM USE A CAR BATTERY WHICH IS 12 VOLTZ.AND WE ALSO NEED A BANNER ILL ASK PAUL OR LIL GOODTIME.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES....WE USE A GENERATOR.....FOR 3 TURNTABLES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 03:56 PM~16562835
> *YES....WE USE A GENERATOR.....FOR 3 TURNTABLES
> *


ALA VERGA LOL DAM VATO THATS WHAT WE NEED BCS WERE THREE OK LET ME FIND THOSE MOTORS SO WE CAN START MAKEING THEM FOR THE SHOW.ILL SEE YOU GUYS TOMARROW GT FORLIFE PEACE OUT FROM TEXAS.THANX FLEET LATERS CARNEL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 04:01 PM~16562883
> *ALA VERGA LOL DAM VATO THATS WHAT WE NEED BCS WERE THREE OK LET ME FIND THOSE MOTORS SO WE CAN START MAKEING THEM FOR THE SHOW.ILL SEE YOU GUYS TOMARROW GT FORLIFE PEACE OUT FROM TEXAS.THANX FLEET LATERS CARNEL
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE ALRATO!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP BIG 818 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 08:38 AM~16558825
> *ITS ALWAYS LIKE THAT HOMIE IF ITS NOT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER.TELL ME ABOUT IT.BUT AT THE LONG RUN WHEN WE TAKE 1ST IT FEELS GOOD FOR THE HARD WORK AND TIME INTO A LOW.BUT I HOPE YOU BUST OUT WITH GT SOON.
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: GOODTIMES C.C :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


AT THE END U WILL BE PROUD OF WHAT U BUILD.. HOW UR FAMILY BRO. AND HOW OLD ARE KIDS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 03:54 PM~16562806
> *NOOO SHIT CARNEL BUT HOW MANY VOLTZ? I GUESS A 12 VOLT RITE I MEAN I SAY THEM USE A CAR BATTERY WHICH IS 12 VOLTZ.AND WE ALSO NEED A BANNER ILL ASK PAUL OR LIL GOODTIME.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT TO TALK TO THE PAUL FOR THAT. AND FOR THE TURN TABLE YOU COULD ALSO USE A FAN ..


----------



## -GT- RAY

wats good goodtimes 805!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:40 PM~16565321
> *wats good goodtimes 805!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 07:59 PM~16565632
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!!
> *


quiuva GT :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 9 2010, 08:12 PM~16565815
> *WAZ UP GT :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2010, 11:37 PM~16568384
> *WATS UP HOW U BEEN
> *


wutz up homie


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GOODTIMES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 9 2010, 08:11 PM~16565798
> *quiuva GT :wow:
> *


WUZ UP DAWGY!!...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 01:07 AM~16569304
> *WUZ UP GOODTIMES!
> *


wutz up loko


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564987
> *AT THE END U WILL BE PROUD OF WHAT U BUILD.. HOW UR FAMILY BRO. AND HOW OLD ARE KIDS.
> *



WAS UP LIL GOODTIME.YA MAN IT FEELS GOOD WHEN YOU TAKE THAT 1ST PLACE.I MEAN FOR SOMEONE THAT LOVES THIS SPORT ITS NOT ABOUT TAKEING FIRST ITS ABOUT HAVEING AND A GOODTIME WITH NEW FRIENDS AND FAMILY.THATS WHY COPS DONT LIKE USE BCS WE HAVE SOMETHING THEY DONT COPS ARE THE ONLY PPL I CALL HATERS FOREAL.BUT ANYWAYS VATO I SPOOKED TO THE CARNEL FLEETANGLE YESTERDAY AND HE HELP ME OUT WITH INFO ON THE TURNTABLES FOR DISPLAY.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564987
> *AT THE END U WILL BE PROUD OF WHAT U BUILD.. HOW UR FAMILY BRO. AND HOW OLD ARE KIDS.
> *



I FORGOT I DIDNT ANSWER YOUR ? THE FAM IS OK THERE JUST HAPPY I MEANT THE RIGTH GIRL IN MY LIFE.WE JUST GOT A APT LAST MONTH ITS CLEAN.I ALREADY DID A BIGASS CARNE ASADA LAST WEEKEND.MY WIFE BUYED THIS BIG ASS SMOKER AND GRILL IT LOOKS LIKE A DAM TRAIN CARNEL :0 ALA VERGA.AND MY KIDS THERES LESLIE 6,LYNELLE 4,NOE 3,THEN THERES MY STEP DAUGHTERS PETRA 13,AND ROSITA 12,DAM THATS ALOT OF KIDS :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2010, 07:20 PM~16565052
> *YOU GOT TO TALK TO THE PAUL FOR THAT. AND FOR THE TURN TABLE YOU COULD ALSO USE A FAN ..
> *



OK I WILL ASK HIM ABOUT THAT TODAY.A FAN :0 HOW WOULD THAT WORK DOES IT HAVE THE POWER TO TURN THE BIKE?WHAT KIND OF FAN CEILING FAN?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO!!!*
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO THERE EVERYONE AS YO ALL K NOW THE GOOD TIMES 818 ANNIVERSARY PICNIC HAS BEEN CANCEL AND TURNED INTO A PARTY......
SO WE EITHER HAVE TO RESCHEDULE OUR BIKE MEETING OR STILL HAVE IT 
THE DAY OF THE PARTY YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OR WANT TO DO.....ITS ALL GOOD TO ME....*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2010, 12:28 AM~16518499
> *LETS GET READY TO HIT THIS SHOW STRONG!!!!!.....LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN GOODTIMERS!!!!...IT WOULD BE COOL TO GET ALL TOGETHER AT THIS SHOW!!!...EVEN IF THE BIKES AINT READY!!...LETS ALL GO AND HAVE A GOODTIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWWWH I WAS VERY EXCITED ABOUT GOING TO THIS SHOW BUT UNFORTUNATLLY I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT....
WE WILL BE REPPIN IN ARIZONA LOWRIDER SHOW....

AND ON MARCH 21ST THERE WILL BE ANOTHER LOW RIDER SHOW HERE IN SAN DIEGO 
MY DAUGHTER JUST RECEIVED A REGISTRATION 2 DAYS AGO AND WE WILL BE HITTING THAT SHOW AS WELL....LET ME KNOW IF YAH INTERESTED IN GETTING A COPY OF THE REGISTRATION FORM BEFORE I FILL IT OUT........


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*WHATS UP FELLAZ 
HOWS IT GOING *:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 03:12 PM~16573914
> *WHATS UP FELLAZ
> HOWS IT GOING  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WENDY...JUST HERE DOING A FEW UPGRADES!!!...HOW HAVE U BEEn?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 03:10 PM~16573893
> *AWWWH I WAS VERY EXCITED ABOUT GOING TO THIS SHOW BUT UNFORTUNATLLY I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT....
> WE WILL BE REPPIN IN ARIZONA LOWRIDER SHOW....
> 
> AND ON MARCH 21ST THERE WILL BE ANOTHER LOW RIDER SHOW HERE IN SAN DIEGO
> MY DAUGHTER JUST RECEIVED A REGISTRATION 2 DAYS AGO AND WE WILL BE HITTING THAT SHOW AS WELL....LET ME KNOW IF YAH INTERESTED IN GETTING A COPY OF THE REGISTRATION FORM BEFORE I FILL IT OUT........
> *


I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW ON THE 6TH...I HAVE COMPETITION DANCE ALSO ON THE 21!    ....
SO IMA MISS TWO GOOD SHOWS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 03:06 PM~16573864
> *HELLO THERE EVERYONE AS YO ALL K NOW THE GOOD TIMES 818 ANNIVERSARY PICNIC HAS BEEN CANCEL AND TURNED INTO A PARTY......
> SO WE EITHER HAVE TO RESCHEDULE OUR BIKE MEETING OR STILL HAVE IT
> THE DAY OF THE PARTY YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OR WANT TO DO.....ITS ALL GOOD TO ME....
> *


SAME DAY!!!!>..  ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 10 2010, 03:31 AM~16570041
> *wutz up loko
> *


HOW U DOING HOMIE?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 07:39 PM~16576089
> *HOW U DOING HOMIE?
> *


chilln got some stripper to today


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 10 2010, 07:34 PM~16576810
> *chilln got some stripper to today
> *


U FEELING THE BURN???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 08:35 PM~16576829
> *U FEELING THE BURN???
> *



*STRIPPER...* :scrutinize:














* J/K*
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 07:38 PM~16576083
> *SAME DAY!!!!>..  ...
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 07:35 PM~16576054
> *I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW ON THE 6TH...I HAVE COMPETITION DANCE ALSO ON THE 21!      ....
> SO IMA MISS TWO GOOD SHOWS
> *




AWH NO WONDER I THOUGHT I SEEN YOU ON DANCING WITH THE STARS SHOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16578320
> *AWH NO WONDER I THOUGHT I SEEN YOU ON DANCING WITH THE STARS SHOW..... :biggrin:
> *


HAHA IM NOT THERE YET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16578207
> *STRIPPER...  :scrutinize:
> J/K
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA!!!!...IM TALKIN ABOUT THE PAINT REMOVER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 08:35 PM~16576829
> *U FEELING THE BURN???
> *


havent tried it yet im bout to get to work on it in a bit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 10 2010, 07:31 AM~16570504
> *I FORGOT I DIDNT ANSWER YOUR ? THE FAM IS OK THERE JUST HAPPY I MEANT THE RIGTH GIRL IN MY LIFE.WE JUST GOT A APT LAST MONTH ITS CLEAN.I ALREADY DID A BIGASS CARNE ASADA LAST WEEKEND.MY WIFE BUYED THIS BIG ASS SMOKER AND GRILL IT LOOKS LIKE A DAM TRAIN CARNEL  :0 ALA VERGA.AND MY KIDS THERES LESLIE 6,LYNELLE 4,NOE 3,THEN THERES MY STEP DAUGHTERS PETRA 13,AND ROSITA 12,DAM THATS ALOT OF KIDS  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA THAT IS ALOT KIDS. YOU NEED A IKE FOR EVERYONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 10 2010, 07:23 AM~16570478
> *WAS UP LIL GOODTIME.YA MAN IT FEELS GOOD WHEN YOU TAKE THAT 1ST PLACE.I MEAN FOR SOMEONE THAT LOVES THIS SPORT ITS NOT ABOUT TAKEING FIRST ITS ABOUT HAVEING AND A GOODTIME WITH NEW FRIENDS AND FAMILY.THATS WHY COPS DONT LIKE USE BCS WE HAVE SOMETHING THEY DONT COPS ARE THE ONLY PPL I CALL HATERS FOREAL.BUT ANYWAYS VATO I SPOOKED TO THE CARNEL FLEETANGLE YESTERDAY AND HE HELP ME OUT WITH INFO ON THE TURNTABLES FOR DISPLAY.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEA COPS ARE ACTULLY COOL HERE IN LA. SOME COULD BE DICKS. BUT THERE ALOT THAT GIVES US PROPS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 03:06 PM~16573864
> *HELLO THERE EVERYONE AS YO ALL K NOW THE GOOD TIMES 818 ANNIVERSARY PICNIC HAS BEEN CANCEL AND TURNED INTO A PARTY......
> SO WE EITHER HAVE TO RESCHEDULE OUR BIKE MEETING OR STILL HAVE IT
> THE DAY OF THE PARTY YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OR WANT TO DO.....ITS ALL GOOD TO ME....
> *


IM DOWN FOR THE SAME DAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16578320
> *AWH NO WONDER I THOUGHT I SEEN YOU ON DANCING WITH THE STARS SHOW..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 10 2010, 07:38 AM~16570534
> *OK I WILL ASK HIM ABOUT THAT TODAY.A FAN :0 HOW WOULD THAT WORK DOES IT HAVE THE POWER TO TURN THE BIKE?WHAT KIND OF FAN CEILING FAN?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA IT WILL HAVE THE POWER TO SPIN IT. I DONT KNOW HOW MY GRANDPA DOES IT BUT HE HOOKS IT UP TO A CAR BATTERY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 11 2010, 05:08 PM~16586051
> *YEA IT WILL HAVE THE POWER TO SPIN IT. I DONT KNOW HOW MY GRANDPA DOES IT BUT HE HOOKS IT UP TO A CAR BATTERY
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 11 2010, 04:50 PM~16585888
> *IM DOWN FOR THE SAME DAY
> *


----------



## HITS818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 02:59 PM~16573814
> *HELLO!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whats up 
wendy


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16578207
> *STRIPPER...  :scrutinize:
> J/K
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 10 2010, 02:06 PM~16573864
> *HELLO THERE EVERYONE AS YO ALL K NOW THE GOOD TIMES 818 ANNIVERSARY PICNIC HAS BEEN CANCEL AND TURNED INTO A PARTY......
> SO WE EITHER HAVE TO RESCHEDULE OUR BIKE MEETING OR STILL HAVE IT
> THE DAY OF THE PARTY YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OR WANT TO DO.....ITS ALL GOOD TO ME....
> *


hey WENDY YOUR BOX IS FULL I TRIED TO PM YOU


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz GOOD fulltimers


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 11 2010, 08:39 PM~16588250
> *:wow:
> *


HEY DISPENSA I COULDNT CALLED U CUZ I FELL ASLEEP....ILL GIVE U A CALL TOMORROW TO SEE IF U HAVE TIME TO DO SOME ART!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53+Feb 11 2010, 09:40 PM~16588919-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey WENDY YOUR BOX IS FULL I TRIED TO PM YOU
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16588499
> *lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WUZ UP O.C.!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

MY SON'S BIKE 818  GT


----------



## Fleetangel

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:20 AM~16590485
> *MY SON'S BIKE 818   GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:04 PM~16589870
> *TTT
> *


HELLO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16588499
> *lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HELLO RHONDA HOW U BEEN...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 12:48 AM~16590677
> *HELLO
> *


HEY YO....WHERE HAVE U BEEN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 12:48 AM~16590687
> *HEY YO....WHERE HAVE U BEEN?
> *


I BEEN BUSY .. PUTTN IN ALOT OF HOURS FOR WORK TO GET MORE MONEY.. WHATY U BEEN UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 12:50 AM~16590698
> *I BEEN BUSY .. PUTTN IN ALOT OF HOURS FOR WORK TO GET MORE MONEY.. WHATY U BEEN UP TO
> *


STRUGGLING WITH SKOOL MAN...EVERYDAY I HEAR THAT I HAVE TO SPEND CASH.... :uh: :uh: :uh: ...NOT GOOD TO BE A SENIOR!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ANGEL'S BIKE & SCOOTER 818 GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:55 AM~16590742
> *ANGEL'S BIKE & SCOOTER 818 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN CLEAN. TAKE THEM TO AZ LRM SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:02 AM~16590779
> *CLEAN CLEAN. TAKE THEM TO AZ LRM SHOW.  :biggrin:
> *


JUST BOUGHT THE BIKE EARLIER NEEDS THE GT TOUCH  SCOOTER IM DOWN 2 AZ I WILL TAKE IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 12:54 AM~16590736
> *STRUGGLING WITH SKOOL MAN...EVERYDAY I HEAR THAT I HAVE TO SPEND CASH.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ...NOT GOOD TO BE A SENIOR!
> *


HAHAHA I KNOW I NEED TO PAY FOR SHIT TO. BUT ME IM LIKE SENIORS DUES AND PROM OR GT EDITON. HAHAHAHAHA GT EDITION WIN...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16590809
> *HAHAHA I KNOW I NEED TO PAY FOR SHIT TO. BUT ME IM LIKE SENIORS DUES AND PROM OR GT EDITON. HAHAHAHAHA GT EDITION WIN...
> *


SAME OVER HERE!!!...GOOD THING IM ALMOST DONE WITH FALLEN ANGEL!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:08 AM~16590823
> *SAME OVER HERE!!!...GOOD THING IM ALMOST DONE WITH FALLEN ANGEL!!!
> *


ITS STRESN. BUT DONT GIVE UP ON HIGH SCHOOL. ME IM DUM ASS FOR NOT PAYN FOR ALL THAT STUFF IM MISSN FOR HIGH SCHOOL. BUT O WELL . KEEP UR HEAD UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:10 AM~16590831
> *ITS STRESN. BUT DONT GIVE UP ON HIGH SCHOOL. ME IM DUM ASS FOR NOT PAYN FOR ALL THAT STUFF IM MISSN FOR HIGH SCHOOL. BUT O WELL . KEEP UR HEAD UP
> *


IM STILL LOOKING FORWARD HOMIE TO GO TO ALL THE CELEBRATIONS N SHIT....BUT IMA KEEP UP BRO!!>...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Feb 11 2010, 11:19 PM~16589991
> *T T T
> *


SUPP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 01:04 AM~16590796
> *JUTS BOUGHT THE BIKE EARLIER NEEDS THE GT TOUCH  SCOOTER IM DOWN 2 AZ I WILL TAKE IT
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:12 AM~16590845
> *IM STILL LOOKING FORWARD HOMIE TO GO TO ALL THE CELEBRATIONS N SHIT....BUT IMA KEEP UP BRO!!>...
> *


COOL... ANY UPDATE ON THE BIKE YET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:16 AM~16590878
> *COOL... ANY UPDATE ON THE BIKE YET
> *


THE PAINT IN THE BACK GOT STRIPPED....SO TURTLE HAD TO WORK ON IT AGAIN....N IM STILL WAITING FOR THE FNEDERS N THE REST TO GET HERE....IM NOT GOING TO THE SHOW ON THE 6TH BUT DAVID SAID HELL TAKE IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:18 AM~16590891
> *THE PAINT IN THE BACK GOT STRIPPED....SO TURTLE HAD TO WORK ON IT AGAIN....N IM STILL WAITING FOR THE FNEDERS N THE REST TO GET HERE....IM NOT GOING TO THE SHOW ON THE 6TH BUT DAVID SAID HELL TAKE IT!!!
> *


WHATS ON THE 6TH


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:26 AM~16590950
> *WHATS ON THE 6TH
> *


THE OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:28 AM~16590957
> *THE OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW....
> *


O ILL BE IN AZ. I WANT TO GO TO SAN DIEGO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:37 AM~16590998
> *O ILL BE IN AZ. I WANT TO GO TO SAN DIEGO
> *


IMA MISS THAT ONE TOO.,...GOT MY SECOND COMP THAT DAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:39 AM~16591007
> *IMA MISS THAT ONE TOO.,...GOT MY SECOND COMP THAT DAY
> *


TAKE THE DANCE TO THE SHOW ON STAGE..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:40 AM~16591010
> *TAKE THE DANCE TO THE SHOW ON STAGE..
> *


HAHA I WISH!!!!....ID RATHER BE AT A SHOW!!!>....THAN DANCING....BUT THIS ONE IS COMPETITION...AGAINST 39 SKOOLS......AT WOODRIDGE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 01:47 AM~16591046
> *HAHA I WISH!!!!....ID RATHER BE AT A SHOW!!!>....THAN DANCING....BUT THIS ONE IS COMPETITION...AGAINST 39 SKOOLS......AT WOODRIDGE
> *


WHAT DO U WIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 02:07 AM~16591145
> *WHAT DO U WIN
> *


NOTHING....JUST FOR FUN HOMIE....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 11 2010, 04:50 PM~16585878
> *YEA COPS ARE ACTULLY COOL HERE IN LA. SOME COULD BE DICKS. BUT THERE ALOT THAT GIVES US PROPS.
> *



I WISH I COULD SAY THE SAME THING HERE.BUT ITS NOT LIKE THAT COPS HERE IN TEXAS DONT LIKE LOWRIDERS AT ALL I MEAN IF YOUR ROLLING ON 13" YOUR ON THE WATCH OR ON THE GANGSTER LIST FOREAL THEYLL JUST PULL YOU OVER FOR NO DAM REASON TO RUN YOUR NAME ON THE COMPUTER TO SEE WHO YOU ARE.TRUST ME IVE BEEN THERE THEY STOPED ME AT 30 ON A 35 WTF :wow: I TOLD THE COP WHY AM I GETTING STOP FOR HE SAID YOUR HOLDING DOWN TRAFFIC :0 I TOLD HIM BUT THERES NO TRAFFIC AT 1:00 A.M IT WAS ONLY YOU AND ME ON THIS STREET I JUST FINISH DROPPING OFF MY KIDS AT THERE MOMS THEN HE ASKED HOW MUCH MONEY I PUT IN THE CAR I ASKED HIM WHY.HE RAN MY NAME AND CAME BACK TO PULLED ME OUT AND FOUND A ARREST ORDER ON MY RECORD THATS WAS OLD AND FIXED.I SPENT 2 WEEKS IN THE HOLE FOR NO DAM REASON AND THEY SPENT 2 HOURS SEARCHING MY CAR WITH A K-9 DOG.MAN THEY HATE US OR MAYBE JUST ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 12 2010, 07:42 AM~16591839
> *I WISH I COULD SAY THE SAME THING HERE.BUT ITS NOT LIKE THAT COPS HERE IN TEXAS DONT LIKE LOWRIDERS AT ALL I MEAN IF YOUR ROLLING ON 13" YOUR ON THE WATCH OR ON THE GANGSTER LIST FOREAL THEYLL JUST PULL YOU OVER FOR NO DAM REASON TO RUN YOUR NAME ON THE COMPUTER TO SEE WHO YOU ARE.TRUST ME IVE BEEN THERE THEY STOPED ME AT 30 ON A 35 WTF :wow: I TOLD THE COP WHY AM I GETTING STOP FOR HE SAID YOUR HOLDING DOWN TRAFFIC  :0 I TOLD HIM BUT THERES NO TRAFFIC AT 1:00 A.M IT WAS ONLY YOU AND ME ON THIS STREET I JUST FINISH DROPPING OFF MY KIDS AT THERE MOMS THEN HE ASKED HOW MUCH MONEY I PUT IN THE CAR I ASKED HIM WHY.HE RAN MY NAME AND CAME BACK TO PULLED ME OUT AND FOUND A ARREST ORDER ON MY RECORD THATS WAS OLD AND FIXED.I SPENT 2 WEEKS IN THE HOLE FOR NO DAM REASON AND THEY SPENT 2 HOURS SEARCHING MY CAR WITH A K-9 DOG.MAN THEY HATE US OR MAYBE JUST ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 THATS CRAZY!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 09:17 AM~16592359
> *:0 THATS CRAZY!!!
> *



WAS UP FLEET MAN R YOU FREAKING OUT HOW COPS ARE HERE IN TEXAS.MAN YOU HAVENT SEEN SHIT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO DPS STATE TROOPERS THEYLL GET YOU FOR ANY DAM REASON BEST BELIEVE THAT THEYLL MAKE A U TURN ON HIGH GRASS ON THE HIGH WAY JUST TO GET YOU.DAMMMMMM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS UP GTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:55 AM~16590742
> *ANGEL'S BIKE & SCOOTER 818 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MANNN NICE BIKE WHO DID THE FENDERS? I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL GREAT JOB

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 12 2010, 10:11 AM~16592849
> *WAS UP FLEET MAN R YOU FREAKING OUT HOW COPS ARE HERE IN TEXAS.MAN YOU HAVENT SEEN SHIT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO DPS STATE TROOPERS THEYLL GET YOU FOR ANY DAM REASON BEST BELIEVE THAT THEYLL MAKE A U TURN ON HIGH GRASS ON THE HIGH WAY JUST TO GET YOU.DAMMMMMM :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 .....i got some family overthere in sa texas


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 02:03 PM~16594716
> *:0  :0  :0 .....i got some family overthere in sa texas
> *


THATS WHERE THAT HAPPEN TO ME IN SAN ANTONIO TX.I WAS ROLLING WITH MY LINCOLN ON THE EAST SIDE OF TOWN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 12 2010, 07:42 AM~16591839
> *I WISH I COULD SAY THE SAME THING HERE.BUT ITS NOT LIKE THAT COPS HERE IN TEXAS DONT LIKE LOWRIDERS AT ALL I MEAN IF YOUR ROLLING ON 13" YOUR ON THE WATCH OR ON THE GANGSTER LIST FOREAL THEYLL JUST PULL YOU OVER FOR NO DAM REASON TO RUN YOUR NAME ON THE COMPUTER TO SEE WHO YOU ARE.TRUST ME IVE BEEN THERE THEY STOPED ME AT 30 ON A 35 WTF :wow: I TOLD THE COP WHY AM I GETTING STOP FOR HE SAID YOUR HOLDING DOWN TRAFFIC  :0 I TOLD HIM BUT THERES NO TRAFFIC AT 1:00 A.M IT WAS ONLY YOU AND ME ON THIS STREET I JUST FINISH DROPPING OFF MY KIDS AT THERE MOMS THEN HE ASKED HOW MUCH MONEY I PUT IN THE CAR I ASKED HIM WHY.HE RAN MY NAME AND CAME BACK TO PULLED ME OUT AND FOUND A ARREST ORDER ON MY RECORD THATS WAS OLD AND FIXED.I SPENT 2 WEEKS IN THE HOLE FOR NO DAM REASON AND THEY SPENT 2 HOURS SEARCHING MY CAR WITH A K-9 DOG.MAN THEY HATE US OR MAYBE JUST ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN THEY DONT MESS AROUND THERE. HAHA THE ONLY ONES KINDA GIVES ME TROUBLE IS GLENDALE COP ITS LIL CITY. IF UR BALD OR DRESS LIKE GANGSTER THEY WILL HAVE THE GETTO BIRD ON U. LIKE I WAS RIDING MY LOWRIDER BIKE TO WORK. 4 COPS SOURND ME WITH GUNS POINTED AT ME WITH THE CHOPPER ON TOP ME TELLN ME TO GET OF THE BIKE AND GET ON UR KNEES AND PUT UR HANDS ON UR HEAD I WAS LIKE O SHIT BUT THEY LET ME GO 5 MINTUES LATER CUZ I WORK FOR THE CITY OF GLENDALE LUCKY I HAD MY ID.. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 12 2010, 10:21 AM~16592938
> *MANNN NICE BIKE WHO DID THE FENDERS? I LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL GREAT JOB
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ONE OF MY HOMIES HAD IT FOR HIS SON I BOUGHT IT HOW IT SITS HAVE NO CLUE JUST TOUGHT IT WOULD BE A GOOD PROJECT :biggrin: GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:41 PM~16596384
> *ONE OF MY HOMIES HAD IT FOR HIS SON I BOUGHT IT HOW IT SITS HAVE NO CLUE JUST TOUGHT IT WOULD BE A GOOD PROJECT :biggrin: GT
> *


CALL IT LIL HATED 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16590855
> *SUPP
> *


hey how are u doing hey by any chanse are the shirts are going ready????


----------



## Fleetangel

805 TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 05:41 PM~16596387
> *CALL IT LIL HATED 1
> *


NICE!!!!...PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR AS THE 61 TOO!!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:55 AM~16590742
> *ANGEL'S BIKE & SCOOTER 818 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...SKO0TER LO0KS KLEAN...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 05:39 PM~16596371
> *DAMN THEY DONT MESS AROUND THERE. HAHA THE ONLY ONES KINDA GIVES ME TROUBLE IS GLENDALE COP ITS LIL CITY. IF UR BALD OR DRESS LIKE GANGSTER THEY WILL HAVE THE GETTO BIRD ON U. LIKE I WAS RIDING MY LOWRIDER BIKE TO WORK. 4 COPS SOURND ME WITH GUNS POINTED AT ME WITH THE CHOPPER ON TOP ME TELLN ME TO GET OF THE BIKE AND GET ON UR KNEES AND PUT UR HANDS ON UR HEAD I WAS LIKE O SHIT BUT THEY LET ME GO 5 MINTUES LATER CUZ I WORK FOR THE CITY OF GLENDALE LUCKY I HAD MY ID.. :biggrin:
> *


MMMMM WUT CAN I SAY ABOUT THOUSAND OAKS....OH THE COPS PULL U OVER FOR NO REASON CUZ THEY R BORED N THERES NO CRIME EVER.... :biggrin: THOUSAND OAKS IS ONE OF THE TOP 10 SAFEST CITIES IN THE NATION!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 07:21 PM~16597232
> *MMMMM WUT CAN I SAY ABOUT THOUSAND OAKS....OH THE COPS PULL U OVER FOR NO REASON CUZ THEY R BORED N THERES NO CRIME EVER.... :biggrin: THOUSAND OAKS IS ONE OF THE TOP 10 SAFEST CITIES IN THE NATION!
> *


HAHAHA KICK IT IN LA. WALK DOWN ARE STREET NIGHT OR DAY. HIGHLAND PARK IS GETTN THERE WITH CRIMES. 2 WEEKS AGO. THEY WERE 3 PEOPLE THAT GOT HIT. ONE COP GOT SHANK THE OTHER PERSON GOT KILLED. A GIRL GOT BLASTED AT. AND A STORE GOT ROB ALL IN ONE DAY AND NOT FAR APART FROM EACH OTHER.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 07:28 PM~16597284
> *HAHAHA KICK IT IN LA. WALK DOWN ARE STREET NIGHT OR DAY. HIGHLAND PARK IS GETTN THERE WITH CRIMES. 2 WEEKS AGO. THEY WERE 3 PEOPLE THAT GOT HIT. ONE COP GOT SHANK THE OTHER PERSON GOT KILLED. A GIRL GOT BLASTED AT. AND A STORE GOT ROB ALL IN ONE DAY AND NOT FAR APART FROM EACH OTHER.
> *


THATS A FUCKIN NIGHTMARE RIGHT THERE!!!!..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 07:35 PM~16597350
> *THATS A FUCKIN NIGHTMARE RIGHT THERE!!!!..LOL
> *


FOR REAL TEL ME ABOUT IT. WHEN I WALK DOWN TO THE CORNER I FILL LIKE GETTN YELLOW PAGES AND RAPING THEM AROUND ME FOR PROTECTION. SINCE I CANT AFFORD A BULLIT PROOF VEST..LOL


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 12 2010, 11:11 AM~16592849
> *WAS UP FLEET MAN R YOU FREAKING OUT HOW COPS ARE HERE IN TEXAS.MAN YOU HAVENT SEEN SHIT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO DPS STATE TROOPERS THEYLL GET YOU FOR ANY DAM REASON BEST BELIEVE THAT THEYLL MAKE A U TURN ON HIGH GRASS ON THE HIGH WAY JUST TO GET YOU.DAMMMMMM :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was coming down the interstate awhile back and the state trooper pulled me over cuz he said i was following to close i had my old plaque in the window when he walked up i thought i was gonna get in trouble 4 it he jus gave me a warning bout following to close and let me go he didnt even say anything bout the plaque in the side window


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 07:47 PM~16597427
> *FOR REAL TEL ME ABOUT IT. WHEN I WALK DOWN TO THE CORNER I FILL LIKE GETTN YELLOW PAGES AND RAPING THEM AROUND ME FOR PROTECTION. SINCE I CANT  AFFORD A BULLIT PROOF VEST..LOL
> *


HAHA!!!>...OVER HERE U GET CUT WITH A SMALL KNIFE N THEY GOTTA CALL 911 RITE AWAY!!!LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 12 2010, 07:48 PM~16597435
> *i was coming down the interstate awhile back and the state trooper pulled me over cuz he said i was following to close i had my old plaque in the window when he walked up i thought i was gonna get in trouble 4 it he jus gave me a warning bout following to close and let me go he didnt even say anything bout the plaque in the side window
> *


DAMN COPS THEY GOT NOTHING TO DO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES DONT FIGHT WITH NO ONE. GOODTIMES GETS ALONG WITH EVERYBODY EVEN COPS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16597511
> *HAHA!!!>...OVER HERE U GET CUT WITH A SMALL KNIFE N THEY GOTTA CALL 911 RITE AWAY!!!LOL
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 08:27 PM~16597779
> *GOODTIMES DONT FIGHT WITH NO ONE. GOODTIMES GETS ALONG WITH EVERYBODY EVEN COPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 08:29 PM~16597789
> *HAHA :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE ANOTHER PIC BUT I CANT FIND ERRRR...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 08:29 PM~16597803
> *I HAVE ANOTHER PIC BUT I CANT FIND ERRRR...
> *


THE ONE ON THE MOTORCYCLE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 12 2010, 08:31 PM~16597815
> *THE ONE ON THE MOTORCYCLE?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 08:37 PM~16597863
> *YES SIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS GANGSTA!


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 08:37 PM~16597863
> *YES SIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn so GOODTIMES even has cops in the club.lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16598084
> *damn so GOODTIMES even has cops in the club.lol
> *


HAHAHA YEA I TRYD PUTTN A PLAQ IN THE BACK WINDOW BUT THE COP TOLD ME NO.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:37 PM~16597863
> *YES SIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cop on GT payroll :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16599514
> *cop on GT payroll :biggrin:
> *


WUD UP!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 12:53 AM~16599564
> *WUD UP!
> *


tyring to get my gurls to sleep


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 13 2010, 12:14 AM~16599667
> *tyring to get my gurls to sleep
> *


READ EM A BOOK!!!!LOL


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:37 PM~16597863
> *YES SIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 13 2010, 12:16 AM~16599674
> *
> *


Q-VO PLAYER!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 01:15 AM~16599670
> *READ EM A BOOK!!!!LOL
> *


shes got a clifford book one is watchn tv and the other is runin around


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 13 2010, 12:18 AM~16599681
> *shes got a clifford book one is watchn tv and the other is runin around
> *


ORALE...HOW WAS UR DAY BRO?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 01:17 AM~16599677
> *Q-VO PLAYER!
> *


aqui playing gta san andreas :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 01:21 AM~16599695
> *ORALE...HOW WAS UR DAY BRO?
> *


it was GOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 13 2010, 12:22 AM~16599699
> *aqui playing gta san andreas  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE....COMO ESTUVO EL DIA?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 13 2010, 12:23 AM~16599702
> *it was GOOD
> *


COO COOL....I FORGOT TO TAKE PICS OF THE RAME I HAVE...ILL GET SOME TOMORROW....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 01:26 AM~16599715
> *COO COOL....I FORGOT TO TAKE PICS OF THE RAME I HAVE...ILL GET SOME TOMORROW....
> *


kool im gonna put the racing strips on the camaro tomorro ill take pics wen im done with the racing strips im out got the gurls in bed


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 13 2010, 12:36 AM~16599765
> *kool im gonna put the racing strips on the camaro tomorro ill take pics wen im done with the racing strips im out got the gurls in bed
> *


ORALE GNITE HOMIE!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 01:25 AM~16599708
> *ORALE....COMO ESTUVO EL DIA?
> *


bien cansado bro  but mañana le pongo la fiber glass a mi turn table :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 13 2010, 12:39 AM~16599773
> *bien cansado bro   but mañana le pongo la fiber glass a mi turn table  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE....YO TAMBIEN CARNALLL.....YA ME VOY A DORMIR BRO!>...HAY TE VEZ ALRATO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 01:40 AM~16599782
> *ORALE....YO TAMBIEN CARNALLL.....YA ME VOY A DORMIR BRO!>...HAY TE VEZ ALRATO!
> *


orale


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Feb 12 2010, 07:13 PM~16597174-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!...PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR AS THE 61 TOO!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 05:41 PM~16596387
> *CALL IT LIL HATED 1
> *



GREAT IDEAS LET THE HATING BEGIN :biggrin: GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16599514
> *cop on GT payroll :biggrin:
> *


GT DONT MESS AROUND. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:47 AM~16599834
> *GREAT IDEAS LET THE HATING BEGIN :biggrin: GT
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

GOOD mornin GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2010, 04:27 AM~16600407
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 13 2010, 06:03 AM~16600504
> *GOOD mornin GOODTIMERS
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 12 2010, 06:48 PM~16596962
> *hey how are u doing hey by any chanse are the shirts are going ready????
> *


DID U TALK TO MY DAD .. AND HOW THE BIKE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 13 2010, 03:43 PM~16603057
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R U
> *


jus here with the gurls


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:05 AM~16600379
> *GT DONT MESS AROUND.  :biggrin:
> *


thats for sure!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 13 2010, 07:44 PM~16604973
> *jus here with the gurls
> *


thats cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 13 2010, 07:48 PM~16605001
> *thats for sure!!!
> *


what u up to homie


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:05 PM~16598131
> *HAHAHA YEA I TRYD PUTTN A PLAQ IN THE BACK WINDOW BUT THE COP TOLD ME NO.
> *


ima try that when i join goodtimes here in florida


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 13 2010, 10:10 PM~16605551
> *ima try that when i join  goodtimes here in florida
> *


wut you got homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 13 2010, 09:10 PM~16605551
> *ima try that when i join  goodtimes here in florida
> *


thats cool homie be good to have u in the club. and im stil try to do it when cops stop and talk to us cool .


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS Y'ALL GOIN TO THAT SHOW IN YUMA AZ NEXT MONTH?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 13 2010, 10:49 PM~16606345
> *WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS Y'ALL GOIN TO THAT SHOW IN YUMA AZ NEXT MONTH?
> *


818 
east la
az

that i know thats going


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

COOL IMA TRY AND MAKE OUT TO THIS SHOW


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 13 2010, 02:49 PM~16603097
> *DID U TALK TO MY DAD .. AND HOW THE BIKE.
> *


yea i did i seend him a tex. and the bike is coming out good. i saw ur bike this moornning and is coming out reall good. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 13 2010, 08:59 PM~16605484
> *what u up to homie
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM A LAME ASS PARTY..... :angry: ....IT SUCKED....HOWS ALL MY GT PPL DOIN?


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 13 2010, 10:09 PM~16606046
> *wut you got homie
> *


lowrider bicycles


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 14 2010, 12:14 AM~16607014
> *COOL IMA TRY AND MAKE OUT TO THIS SHOW
> *



cool hopefully see u out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 14 2010, 01:35 AM~16607368
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM A LAME ASS PARTY..... :angry: ....IT SUCKED....HOWS ALL MY GT PPL DOIN?
> *


hahaha why didnt it crack..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 14 2010, 12:41 AM~16607169
> *yea i did i seend him a tex. and the bike is coming out good. i saw ur bike this moornning and is coming out reall good. :biggrin:
> *


didi u pick up ur frame or no.. 

and aww man i want to see it... :biggrin: ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2010, 12:14 PM~16609667
> *didi u pick up ur frame or no..
> 
> and aww man i want to see it... :biggrin: ...
> *


yea i picked it up :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 14 2010, 08:25 AM~16608162
> *lowrider bicycles
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2010, 12:13 PM~16609660
> *hahaha why didnt it crack..
> *


IT WAS WACK....IMA SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN TONITE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 14 2010, 04:10 PM~16611109
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


Q-VO LOKO!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 13 2010, 01:47 AM~16599834
> *GREAT IDEAS LET THE HATING BEGIN :biggrin: GT
> *



IVE HEARD HATED BEFORE ON BIKES AND CARS
I THINK A GOOD NAME WOULD BE *UNPREDICTABLE* :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 12 2010, 07:48 PM~16597435
> *i was coming down the interstate awhile back and the state trooper pulled me over cuz he said i was following to close i had my old plaque in the window when he walked up i thought i was gonna get in trouble 4 it he jus gave me a warning bout following to close and let me go he didnt even say anything bout the plaque in the side window
> *


WHATS UP WEST NA MAN YOUR FROM TEXAS AND YOU KNOW WHATS UP WITH DPS.  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 15 2010, 07:54 AM~16616432
> *WHATS UP WEST NA MAN YOUR FROM TEXAS AND YOU KNOW WHATS UP WITH DPS.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i really dont have a problem wit the dps


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 08:27 PM~16597779
> *GOODTIMES DONT FIGHT WITH NO ONE. GOODTIMES GETS ALONG WITH EVERYBODY EVEN COPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS GTIME I MEAN DONT GET ME WRONG MOST COPS ARE COOL LIKE THIS TIME WHEN I WAS ROLLING ON THE HIGH WAY AND THIS DPS DID A U TURN AND CATCHED UP BESIDE ME AND GIVE ME A TUMS UP AND WENT AWAY.  KOOL.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:41 PM~16596384
> *ONE OF MY HOMIES HAD IT FOR HIS SON I BOUGHT IT HOW IT SITS HAVE NO CLUE JUST TOUGHT IT WOULD BE A GOOD PROJECT :biggrin: GT
> *


NICE PROJECT I LIKE IT ALOT :boink: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 14 2010, 11:26 PM~16615228
> *IVE HEARD HATED BEFORE ON BIKES AND CARS
> I THINK A GOOD NAME WOULD BE UNPREDICTABLE  :biggrin:
> *


ITS LONG...LOL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 15 2010, 07:25 AM~16616521
> *NICE PROJECT I LIKE IT ALOT  :boink:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 14 2010, 02:13 PM~16610350
> *yea i picked it up :biggrin:
> *


PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS OF THE BIKE TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 10:50 AM~16617768
> *:h5:
> *


WHAT UP LIL GTIME HOW WAS THE WEEKEND IN CALI

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 14 2010, 04:10 PM~16611109
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHATS FOR LUNCH GTIMERS :cheesy: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 15 2010, 10:53 AM~16617798
> *WHAT UP LIL GTIME HOW WAS THE WEEKEND IN CALI
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS GOOD HAD FUN... WHAT ABOUT UR WEEKN BRO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 10:52 AM~16617785
> *WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 11:21 AM~16617999
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!
> *


NOTHING HERE ABOUT TO WASH MY CAR GET READY FOR THE CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 11:22 AM~16618015
> *NOTHING HERE ABOUT TO WASH MY CAR GET READY FOR THE CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT WHAT ABOUT U
> *


NOTHING...GONNA CLEAN THE HOUSE....MY CUZIN HAD A PARTY LAST NIGHT....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 11:33 AM~16618105
> *NOTHING...GONNA CLEAN THE HOUSE....MY CUZIN HAD A PARTY LAST NIGHT....
> *


O DID IT CRACK OR JUST FAMILY PARTY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 11:35 AM~16618115
> *O DID IT CRACK OR JUST FAMILY PARTY
> *


IT WAS ALRIGHT....FAMILY WAS FROM 3 TO 9...THE REST WITH FRIENDS....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 11:38 AM~16618152
> *IT WAS ALRIGHT....FAMILY WAS FROM 3 TO 9...THE REST WITH FRIENDS....
> *


THATS COOL ... WHO BIRTHDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16617813
> *WHATS FOR LUNCH GTIMERS  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TUNA SANDWICH WITH A V8 :barf:


----------



## Fleetangel

MY CUZINS.....CLAUDIAS SISTER...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 02:07 PM~16619277
> *MY CUZINS.....CLAUDIAS SISTER...
> *


THATS CLEAN ... HOW UR BIKE ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16617813
> *WHATS FOR LUNCH GTIMERS  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CARNITAS FROM YESTERDAY!!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 02:07 PM~16619279
> *THATS CLEAN ... HOW UR BIKE ...
> *


IDK...IMA CALL TURTLE TODAY N TRY TO GET A RIDE TO PICK IT UP!!>...HOPE ITS FINISH.....I WANNA GO TO THE BIKE SHOW ON THE 28 OF THIS MONTH WITH TRUE MEMORIES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 02:08 PM~16619287
> *CARNITAS FROM YESTERDAY!!!!... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 02:09 PM~16619299
> *IDK...IMA CALL TURTLE TODAY N TRY TO GET A RIDE TO PICK IT UP!!>...HOPE ITS FINISH.....I WANNA GO TO THE BIKE SHOW ON THE 28 OF THIS MONTH WITH TRUE MEMORIES!
> *


I HERD ABOUT IT.. WHEN IS IT SATURDAY OR SUNDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 02:29 PM~16619451
> *I HERD ABOUT IT.. WHEN IS IT SATURDAY OR SUNDAY
> *


SUNDAY!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 02:08 PM~16619287
> *CARNITAS FROM YESTERDAY!!!!... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :run: :sprint: :boink: :thumbsup: YA TU SABAS CARNITA ASADA THERES NOTHING BETTER

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 02:57 PM~16619656
> *SUNDAY!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


THEN U KNOW IM THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 04:08 PM~16620183
> *THEN U KNOW IM THERE
> *


AIGHT...SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN THEN!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 02:28 PM~16619446
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


IMA HAVE MY UNCLE MAKE SOME TACOS FOR THE 805 ANNIVERSARY PARTY ON APRIL!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

so the meeting has a new date now ???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 15 2010, 09:33 PM~16623454
> *so the meeting has a new date now ???
> *


SATURDAY AT THE 818 PARTY!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 15 2010, 10:33 PM~16623454
> *so the meeting has a new date now ???
> *



HEY ANDREW IVE BEEN CALLING YOU TO YOUR DADS NUMBER
AND IT JUST GOES TO THE MAIL BOX...
I ALSO TEXT YOU TO SEE IF YOU CAN CALL ME TO GIVE YOU ALL THE 411 FOR THE MEETING CALL ME WHEN EVER YOU GET A CHANCE PLEASE! A.S.A.P...JAGSTER
ASKED ME TO CALL YOU ALSO AND TELL YOU THAT YOUR STUFF IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 11:49 AM~16617759
> *ITS LONG...LOL...
> *



:scrutinize: 
QUEEN OF THE STREETS IS LOOOOONGER. :biggrin: ....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 11:55 PM~16579223
> *HAHA IM NOT THERE YET!!! :biggrin:
> *



ALMOST, ALMOST....LET ME GET YOUR AUTOGRAPH FIRST BEFORE YOU
DO GET THERE.....I BET IT'LL BE WORTH SOME MONEY.... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HITS818_@Feb 11 2010, 09:02 PM~16587846
> *whats up
> wendy
> *


:wave: 
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
HELLO THERE...
YOUR NAME SIR? DO YOU HAVE ANY IDENTIFICATION IF I MAY ASK....? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 12 2010, 12:08 AM~16589906
> *TTT
> *



WHATS UP PRINCESS UNIQUE HOWS IT GOING GIRL?
ARE YOU COMING TO OUR ANNIVERSARY PARTY THIS SATURDAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 01:20 AM~16590485
> *MY SON'S BIKE 818   GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
DAAAM IN THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING CANT WAIT 
TO SEE IT ALL DONE UP.... :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 03:32 PM~16561909
> *WUZ CRACKIN 8ONE8
> *



WHATS UP
8O5 :biggrin: 
HAY YOURS ITS EASY I DIDNT HAVE TO SPELL THE *O*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2010, 08:15 PM~16564958
> *WHATS UP BIG 818  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP 2ONE3


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY WENDY....WE R READY TO HIT UR TOWN ON SATURDAY....WE GONNA TRY TO LEAVE FROM THE 805 AT 6 CUZ 3 OF OUR MEMBERS WORK IN THE MORNING N WE ALL WANNA ROLL TOGETHER.....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 15 2010, 11:36 PM~16624336
> *HEY ANDREW IVE BEEN CALLING YOU TO YOUR DADS NUMBER
> AND IT JUST GOES TO THE MAIL BOX...
> I ALSO TEXT YOU TO SEE IF YOU CAN CALL ME TO GIVE YOU ALL THE 411 FOR THE MEETING CALL ME WHEN EVER YOU GET A CHANCE PLEASE! A.S.A.P...JAGSTER
> ASKED ME TO CALL YOU ALSO AND TELL YOU THAT YOUR STUFF IS READY  :biggrin:
> *


alrite illl call u tomorrow.. nd ill hit him up too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 06:18 PM~16621249
> *AIGHT...SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN THEN!!!
> *


i probably might go to old memories


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

today at orange county cruise night


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 15 2010, 10:51 PM~16624599
> *WHATS UP 2ONE3
> 
> *


where have u been wendy u been busy huh. u use to be layitlow all the time...  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

what time is the meetn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 06:56 PM~16621675
> *IMA HAVE MY UNCLE MAKE SOME TACOS FOR THE 805 ANNIVERSARY PARTY ON APRIL!!
> *


ill be there...lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2010, 11:15 AM~16617943
> *IT WAS GOOD HAD FUN... WHAT ABOUT UR WEEKN BRO
> *


IT WAS GOOD I WANT FISHING AT THE LAKE AND SAW THE AIRSHOW FOR THERE :biggrin: TWO EVENTS IN ONE :biggrin: OH YA AND I DID CATCH A CAT FISH


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HOW IS IT GOING GOODTIMERS IM HECTOR FROM DOWN SOUTH TEXAS.WERE IN THE WORKS OF BEING GOODTIMERS.WERE ON PROBATION FOR NOW ORDERS FROM PAUL.WERE GOING TO REPESENT GOODTIMES BIKE CHAPTER HERE IN TEXAS FOR NOW THEN CARS WILL BUST OUT IN THE FUTURE.WE WOULD LIKE TO MEET EVERY BODY IN THE FAMILY THE ONE AND ONLY GOODTIMES C.C.OTHER CLUBS PEACE FROM US WERE NOT HATERS WERE GOOD SPORTS WIN OR LOSE FRIENDS TILL WE DIE.TOGETHER LET US SHOW THE WORLD WHO WE ARE AND WHAT WE DO (LOWRIDERING)IS ARE THING AND HAVEING A GOODTIME AS ONE BIG FAMILY.LETS STOP PPL TALKING BAD ABOUT US.BCS WERE NOT BAD PLL.WERE ARTISTS FOR BUILDING ARE CARS OR BIKES ARE WAY AND TASTE.PEACE TO EVERYBODY AND LETS KEEP THE GAME ALIVE.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Welcome to the family GOODTIMERS!!! What part of Texas?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 16 2010, 08:22 AM~16627334
> *Welcome to the family GOODTIMERS!!! What part of Texas?
> *


THANK YOU WERE FROM LAREDO TEXAS NEXT TO NEUVO LAREDO MEXICO.2 1/2 SOUTH FROM SAN ANTO TEXAS


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

congrats jay from va passin by


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 16 2010, 08:27 AM~16627364
> *congrats jay from va passin by
> *


THANK YOU CARNEL IT WOULD BE A DREAM COME TRUE SINCE I WAS A KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigpops915

welcome tejas. goodtimes tucson,arizona


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by bigpops915_@Feb 16 2010, 09:28 AM~16627842
> *welcome tejas. goodtimes tucson,arizona
> *


GRAICIAS CARNEL KEEP IT GT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~

WELCOME HOMIES TTT


----------



## Sj4lyfe

WELCOME TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILY......


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Feb 16 2010, 10:12 AM~16628112
> *WELCOME HOMIES TTT
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE WE WONT LET GT DOWN NO FAMILY LEFT BEHINE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 16 2010, 10:27 AM~16628233
> *WELCOME TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILY......
> *


THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SURPORT GT FAMILIA

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
Old School Sundays Austin, Texas coming soon...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 16 2010, 11:44 AM~16629044
> *SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
> Old School Sundays Austin, Texas coming soon...
> *


THANKS RO WILL TRY TO MAKE IT PROJECTS IN THE SHOPS KEEP USE POSTED WITH UP DATES.ALSO WHEN IS TEXAS HATEWAVE AUSTIN AND SA?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow: ME SO DUM I WROTE HATEWAVE WHEN ITS (HEATWAVE) DUMMMMMM :banghead:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Feb 16 2010, 11:00 AM~16628544-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU HOMIE WE WONT LET GT DOWN NO FAMILY LEFT BEHINE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@Feb 16 2010, 11:02 AM~16628576
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SURPORT GT FAMILIA
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Feb 16 2010, 12:13 PM~16629308
> *
> *


WHATS UP LAYTOWN HOW WAS LUNCH CARNEL?I NEED A SMOKE HAD A GOOD LUNCH

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 16 2010, 07:36 AM~16627094
> *IT WAS GOOD I WANT FISHING AT THE LAKE AND SAW THE AIRSHOW FOR THERE  :biggrin: TWO EVENTS IN ONE  :biggrin: OH YA AND I DID CATCH A CAT FISH
> *


thats cool bro. when the next show out there for u guys


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*2 ALL G TIMERS STATE 2 STATE WHEN OPENING A GOOD TIMES CC TOPIC YOU MUST 1ST GET APPROVAL THAT ONLY GOES FOR GOOD TIMES CC TOPICS NOT FOR VEHICLES FOR SALE OR OTHERS LIKE OFF TOPIC EXT THANKS HOMIES ...GT*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*2 ALL G TIMERS STATE 2 STATE WHEN OPENING A GOOD TIMES CC TOPIC YOU MUST 1ST GET APPROVAL THAT ONLY GOES FOR GOOD TIMES CC TOPICS NOT FOR VEHICLES FOR SALE OR OTHERS LIKE OFF TOPIC EXT THANKS HOMIES ...GT*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*2 ALL G TIMERS STATE 2 STATE WHEN OPENING A GOOD TIMES CC TOPIC YOU MUST 1ST GET APPROVAL THAT ONLY GOES FOR GOOD TIMES CC TOPICS NOT FOR VEHICLES FOR SALE OR OTHERS LIKE OFF TOPIC EXT THANKS HOMIES ...GT*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HAD THIS TOPIC MOVED 2 ''LOWRIDER BIKES'' FORUM WELCOME ABOARD AND ANY ? GET AT ME THANKS AND WELCOME AGAIN 2 THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

welcome to the family bro... nice to have you in the mighty gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

hey bro email me ur pics so we could show what u have


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:40 PM~16631495
> *2 ALL G TIMERS STATE 2 STATE WHEN OPENING A GOOD TIMES CC TOPIC YOU MUST 1ST GET APPROVAL THAT ONLY GOES FOR GOOD TIMES CC TOPICS NOT FOR VEHICLES FOR SALE OR OTHERS LIKE OFF TOPIC EXT THANKS HOMIES ...GT
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 15 2010, 10:45 PM~16624479
> *WHATS UP PRINCESS UNIQUE HOWS IT GOING GIRL?
> ARE YOU COMING TO OUR ANNIVERSARY PARTY THIS SATURDAY
> *


ITS GOING GOOD JUST GOING TO SCHOOL...
AND YEAH FOR SURE ILL BE THERE WITH ALL DA 805 MEMBERS


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## classic53

WELCOME TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILY


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

What's up fam  Finally got my own lil screen name :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 12:03 AM~16625739
> *today at orange county cruise night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING CLEAN G'!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 16 2010, 09:00 PM~16634884
> *What's up fam   Finally got my own lil screen name :biggrin:
> *


HEY WUZ UP WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 12:20 AM~16625869
> *what time is the meetn
> *


AT 7????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:40 PM~16631495
> *2 ALL G TIMERS STATE 2 STATE WHEN OPENING A GOOD TIMES CC TOPIC YOU MUST 1ST GET APPROVAL THAT ONLY GOES FOR GOOD TIMES CC TOPICS NOT FOR VEHICLES FOR SALE OR OTHERS LIKE OFF TOPIC EXT THANKS HOMIES ...GT
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 16 2010, 09:00 PM~16634884
> *What's up fam   Finally got my own lil screen name :biggrin:
> *



HELLO WELCOME TO LAYITLOW.. HOW ARE U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2010, 10:54 PM~16636358
> *LOOKING CLEAN G'!!!!
> *


THANKS GEE.. LOOKS ALRIGHT RIGHT NOW MY DAD GOT SOME PLANS FOR IT... I THINK MY PARTS ARE GOING ON IT TO ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 16 2010, 08:10 PM~16634055
> *WHATS UP FELLAS
> *


HELLO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2010, 10:57 PM~16636395
> *AT 7????
> *


AM OR PM


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:41 PM~16631509
> *HAD THIS TOPIC MOVED 2 ''LOWRIDER BIKES'' FORUM WELCOME ABOARD AND ANY ? GET AT ME THANKS AND WELCOME AGAIN 2 THE MIGHTY GT
> *


THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND HELPING ME OUT I O YOU ALOT BRO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 05:54 PM~16632229
> *welcome to the family bro... nice to have you in the mighty gt
> *



THANKS LIL GT KEEP IT GT HOMIE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 05:55 PM~16632233
> *hey bro email me ur pics so we could show what u have
> *


OK ILL DO THAT RITE NOW AND WE STILL NEED TO TAKE A PIC OF THE OTHER BIKE.ILL HAVE IT BY THIS WEEKEND.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 16 2010, 08:32 PM~16634409
> *WELCOME TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILY
> *


THANK YOU ITS A WISH COME TRUE WONT LET GT DOWN

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16636389
> *TTT
> *


I O FLEET THANKS FOR SHOWING US HOW TO MAKE THE TURNTABLES.THANKS FLEET :biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 12:01 AM~16637114
> *TTT
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*WELCOME TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 17 2010, 10:34 AM~16639658
> *WELCOME TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY
> *


THANK YOU GT BRO WHATS FOR LUNCH?IM HAVEING HOME MADE ON THE BBQ PIT BURGERS FROM LAST NITE :cheesy: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:39 PM~16631488
> *2 ALL G TIMERS STATE 2 STATE WHEN OPENING A GOOD TIMES CC TOPIC YOU MUST 1ST GET APPROVAL THAT ONLY GOES FOR GOOD TIMES CC TOPICS NOT FOR VEHICLES FOR SALE OR OTHERS LIKE OFF TOPIC EXT THANKS HOMIES ...GT
> *


10-4 :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 10 2010, 07:33 PM~16576041
> *HEY WENDY...JUST HERE DOING A FEW UPGRADES!!!...HOW HAVE U BEEn?
> *



GOOD, GOOD, THANK YOU.
JUST HERE TRYING TO GET MY COMPUTER FIXED
ITS BEEN SLOW....AND IT FREEZES AFTER A FEW MINUTES
OF USE  
SO ILL SEE YOU GUYS SOON HUH :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 16 2010, 10:00 PM~16634884
> *What's up fam   Finally got my own lil screen name :biggrin:
> *



HEY THERE GIRLIE GIRL
WOW! ITS GOOD TO HAVE YOU HERE
WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHERES THE CARNE ASADA CON PIKO DE GALLO :drama: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 01:18 AM~16625861
> *where have u been wendy u been busy huh. u use to be layitlow all the time...   :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



HEY THERE :biggrin: 
YEAH IVE BEEN PRETTY BUSY MY BABY GIRL
KEEPS GETTING SICK AND MY COMPUTER HAS BEEN
SCREWING UP....I BERLY USE IT FOR A FEW MINUTES AND
IT FREEZES IN THE MIDDLE OF SOMETHING..  
THATS WHY SOMETIMES I JUST GET A CHANCE TO CHECK ON MY PM'S
BUT HAVE A HARD TIME TO REPLY BACK.....  
I SEE YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2010, 11:57 PM~16624724
> *HEY WENDY....WE R READY TO HIT UR TOWN ON SATURDAY....WE GONNA TRY TO LEAVE FROM THE 805 AT 6 CUZ 3 OF OUR MEMBERS WORK IN THE MORNING N WE  ALL WANNA ROLL TOGETHER.....
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYZ THIS WEEKEND..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*OK LADIEZ AND FELLAZ
WE WILL BE HAVING THE BIKE MEETING THIS SATURDAY
IN OUR 4 ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PARTY...I WILL WANT TO
START THE MEETING BEFORE THE PARTY STARTS CRACKING AND THE D.J STARTS JUST SO WE CAN ALL CAN UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER AND WE CAN ALL 
HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT INTERRUPTING ANYONE....AND WE CAN ALL GO
AND GET OUR BOOGIE ON AFTER THE MEETING :biggrin: MY IDEAL TIME WOULD BE 5-530PM HAVE IN MIND THAT THIS MEETING CAN AND MIGHT TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR IF NOT MORE....SO I REALLY DONT WANT TO HAVE THE MEETING WHILE THE PARTY IS GOING ON AND CRACKING....PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS WE SHOULD BE THERE ON TIME PLEASE SO WE CAN DISCUSS A FEW THINGS BEFORE THE MEETING BEGINS.....THANK YOU!
AND HERE IS THE INFO...FOR THE MEETING AND PARTY....*









[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*OK LADIEZ AND FELLAZ
WE WILL BE HAVING THE BIKE MEETING THIS SATURDAY
IN OUR 4 ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PARTY...I WILL WANT TO
START THE MEETING BEFORE THE PARTY STARTS CRACKING AND THE D.J STARTS JUST SO WE CAN ALL CAN UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER AND WE CAN ALL 
HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT INTERRUPTING ANYONE....AND WE CAN ALL GO
AND GET OUR BOOGIE ON AFTER THE MEETING :biggrin: MY IDEAL TIME WOULD BE 5-530PM HAVE IN MIND THAT THIS MEETING CAN AND MIGHT TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR IF NOT MORE....SO I REALLY DONT WANT TO HAVE THE MEETING WHILE THE PARTY IS GOING ON AND CRACKING....PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS WE SHOULD BE THERE ON TIME PLEASE SO WE CAN DISCUSS A FEW THINGS BEFORE THE MEETING BEGINS.....THANK YOU!
AND HERE IS THE INFO...FOR THE MEETING AND PARTY....*









[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY ALEX HERE ARE SOME PICTURES THAT I WASNT ABLE TO UPLOAD BEFORE FOR YOU...
SORRY IT TOOK MONTHS... :happysad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

THESE ARE THE MOST DELICIOUS BURGERS IVE EVER TASTED
NOT JUST BECAUSE THE RESTAURANTS NAME IS GOOD TIMES
BUT ON THE REAL THIS BURGERS ARE THE *BOMB* CANT WAIT
TO GET A TASTE OF THEM AGAIN....TO BAD IS TOOOO FAR


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 16 2010, 09:13 PM~16634103
> *ITS GOING GOOD JUST GOING TO SCHOOL...
> AND YEAH FOR SURE ILL BE THERE WITH ALL DA 805 MEMBERS
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE YOU GUYS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 05:39 PM~16631488
> *2 ALL G TIMERS STATE 2 STATE WHEN OPENING A GOOD TIMES CC TOPIC YOU MUST 1ST GET APPROVAL THAT ONLY GOES FOR GOOD TIMES CC TOPICS NOT FOR VEHICLES FOR SALE OR OTHERS LIKE OFF TOPIC EXT THANKS HOMIES ...GT
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 16 2010, 12:09 AM~16624915
> *alrite illl call u tomorrow.. nd ill hit him up too
> *



THANKS ANDREW :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hey fleet here the model i was painting








this is with 1 coat of clear


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> *OK LADIEZ AND FELLAZ
> WE WILL BE HAVING THE BIKE MEETING THIS SATURDAY
> IN OUR 4 ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PARTY...I WILL WANT TO
> START THE MEETING BEFORE THE PARTY STARTS CRACKING AND THE D.J STARTS JUST SO WE CAN ALL CAN UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER AND WE CAN ALL
> HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT INTERRUPTING ANYONE....AND WE CAN ALL GO
> AND GET OUR BOOGIE ON AFTER THE MEETING :biggrin: MY IDEAL TIME WOULD BE 5-530PM HAVE IN MIND THAT THIS MEETING CAN AND MIGHT TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR IF NOT MORE....SO I REALLY DONT WANT TO HAVE THE MEETING WHILE THE PARTY IS GOING ON AND CRACKING....PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS WE SHOULD BE THERE ON TIME PLEASE SO WE CAN DISCUSS A FEW THINGS BEFORE THE MEETING BEGINS.....THANK YOU!
> AND HERE IS THE INFO...FOR THE MEETING AND PARTY....*


[/quote]


*CHECK THIS OUT GOODTIMERS. MAKE SURE ALL YOU GUYS WRITE YOUR IDEALS DOWN WHAT YOU THINK THE MIGHTY GT BE STRONGER WHAT IT IS. MAYBE RULES. OR MAYBE SOMETHING YOU THINK COULD CHANGE OR U DONT LIKE. WE WANT EVERYTHING TO BE FAIR AND AGREE WITH. SO BE PREPARED BECAUSE IM GOING TO ASK EVERYBODY. I WANT PEOPLE TO SPEAK UP. 

THIS GOES OUT TO THE MEMBERS WHO OUT OF STATE TO. IF U GUYS CANT MAKE IT PM YOUR IDEALS EVEN PROSPECTS CAUSE YOUR STILL FAMILY IN MY EYES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANK YOU FOR READING THIS 

--->PAUL JR<---


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16641430
> *hey fleet here the model i was painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is with 1 coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE I MIGHT SEND A LIL PROJECT OUT THERE FOR YOU TO DO. YOU GOT MORE PICS OF YOUR WORK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 17 2010, 10:52 AM~16639800
> *HEY THERE  :biggrin:
> YEAH IVE BEEN PRETTY BUSY MY BABY GIRL
> KEEPS GETTING SICK AND MY COMPUTER HAS BEEN
> SCREWING UP....I BERLY USE IT FOR A FEW MINUTES AND
> IT FREEZES IN THE MIDDLE OF SOMETHING..
> THATS WHY SOMETIMES I JUST GET A CHANCE TO CHECK ON MY PM'S
> BUT HAVE A HARD TIME TO REPLY BACK.....
> I SEE YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING GREAT  :biggrin:
> *


AWWW IM SORRY TO HERE I HOPE YOUR BABY GETS BETTER WENDY. 


I HATE WHEN THAT HAPENS TO MY COMPUTER PEOPLE START DOWNLOADING MUSIC ON MY COMPUTER. EERRRRRRR.

AND THANK YOU WENDY I MIGHT MAYBE DO MORE TO MY BRO BIKE. IM THINKING ABOUT LETS SEE HOW HE ACTS WITH ME AND DO MY CHORES... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 17 2010, 01:07 PM~16640892
> *HEY ALEX HERE ARE SOME PICTURES THAT I WASNT ABLE TO UPLOAD BEFORE FOR YOU...
> SORRY IT TOOK MONTHS... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT BIKE ALOT. I GOT LOTS OF IDEALS FOR PARTS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> *OK LADIEZ AND FELLAZ
> WE WILL BE HAVING THE BIKE MEETING THIS SATURDAY
> IN OUR 4 ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PARTY...I WILL WANT TO
> START THE MEETING BEFORE THE PARTY STARTS CRACKING AND THE D.J STARTS JUST SO WE CAN ALL CAN UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER AND WE CAN ALL
> HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT INTERRUPTING ANYONE....AND WE CAN ALL GO
> AND GET OUR BOOGIE ON AFTER THE MEETING :biggrin: MY IDEAL TIME WOULD BE 5-530PM HAVE IN MIND THAT THIS MEETING CAN AND MIGHT TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR IF NOT MORE....SO I REALLY DONT WANT TO HAVE THE MEETING WHILE THE PARTY IS GOING ON AND CRACKING....PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS WE SHOULD BE THERE ON TIME PLEASE SO WE CAN DISCUSS A FEW THINGS BEFORE THE MEETING BEGINS.....THANK YOU!
> AND HERE IS THE INFO...FOR THE MEETING AND PARTY....*


[/quote]

*CHECK THIS OUT GOODTIMERS. MAKE SURE ALL YOU GUYS WRITE YOUR IDEALS DOWN WHAT YOU THINK THE MIGHTY GT BE STRONGER WHAT IT IS. MAYBE RULES. OR MAYBE SOMETHING YOU THINK COULD CHANGE OR U DONT LIKE. WE WANT EVERYTHING TO BE FAIR AND AGREE WITH. SO BE PREPARED BECAUSE IM GOING TO ASK EVERYBODY. I WANT PEOPLE TO SPEAK UP. 

THIS GOES OUT TO THE MEMBERS WHO OUT OF STATE TO. IF U GUYS CANT MAKE IT PM YOUR IDEALS EVEN PROSPECTS CAUSE YOUR STILL FAMILY IN MY EYES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANK YOU FOR READING THIS 

--->PAUL JR<---


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 17 2010, 08:00 AM~16638621
> *OK ILL DO THAT RITE NOW AND WE STILL NEED TO TAKE A PIC OF THE OTHER BIKE.ILL HAVE IT BY THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIR YES SIR.. WE WANT THE TEXAS BIKE CHAPT TO BE STRONG HOMIE.. 

HOW YOUR FAMILY TELL YOUR KIDS AND WIFE WELCOME. WE ARE ONE BIG GT FAMILY. 

IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING OR HELP LET ME KNOW I WILL TRY MY BEST TO GET IT DONE. 

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 03:00 PM~16641912
> *SIR YES SIR.. WE WANT THE TEXAS BIKE CHAPT TO BE STRONG HOMIE..
> 
> HOW YOUR FAMILY TELL YOUR KIDS AND WIFE WELCOME. WE ARE ONE BIG GT FAMILY.
> 
> IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING OR HELP LET ME KNOW I WILL TRY MY BEST TO GET IT DONE.
> 
> GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.
> *


10-4  LIKE I TOLD EVERY GT WE WONT LET THE MIGHTY GT DOWN.NO ONE GETS LEFT BEHINED.MY KIDS AND MY WIFE ARE VERY HAPPY THAT MY DREAM CAME TRUE.(WE ARE ONE BIG GT FAMILY)THATS WHY GT MEANS MORE THEN JUST A CLUB.ITS A PART OF MY FAMILIA. A FAMILY THAT SUPPORTS ME 110% AND I SHOULE DO THE SAME FOR MY BROTHERS.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 17 2010, 03:59 PM~16642407
> *10-4  LIKE I TOLD EVERY GT WE WONT LET THE MIGHTY GT DOWN.NO ONE GETS LEFT BEHINED.MY KIDS AND MY WIFE ARE VERY HAPPY THAT MY DREAM CAME TRUE.(WE ARE ONE BIG GT FAMILY)THATS WHY GT MEANS MORE THEN JUST A CLUB.ITS A PART OF MY FAMILIA. A FAMILY THAT SUPPORTS ME 110% AND I SHOULE DO THE SAME FOR MY BROTHERS.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD SHIT HOMIE THATS WHAT I WANT TO HEAR .....    ......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 17 2010, 08:05 AM~16638648
> *I O FLEET THANKS FOR SHOWING US HOW TO MAKE THE TURNTABLES.THANKS FLEET  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


UR WELCOME HOMIE...WHENEVER U NEED BODY WORK LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 17 2010, 10:54 AM~16639828
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYZ THIS WEEKEND..
> *


SEE U THERE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> *OK LADIEZ AND FELLAZ
> WE WILL BE HAVING THE BIKE MEETING THIS SATURDAY
> IN OUR 4 ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PARTY...I WILL WANT TO
> START THE MEETING BEFORE THE PARTY STARTS CRACKING AND THE D.J STARTS JUST SO WE CAN ALL CAN UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER AND WE CAN ALL
> HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT INTERRUPTING ANYONE....AND WE CAN ALL GO
> AND GET OUR BOOGIE ON AFTER THE MEETING :biggrin: MY IDEAL TIME WOULD BE 5-530PM HAVE IN MIND THAT THIS MEETING CAN AND MIGHT TAKE ABOUT AN HOUR IF NOT MORE....SO I REALLY DONT WANT TO HAVE THE MEETING WHILE THE PARTY IS GOING ON AND CRACKING....PRESIDENTS AND VICE PRESIDENTS WE SHOULD BE THERE ON TIME PLEASE SO WE CAN DISCUSS A FEW THINGS BEFORE THE MEETING BEGINS.....THANK YOU!
> AND HERE IS THE INFO...FOR THE MEETING AND PARTY....*


[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16641430
> *hey fleet here the model i was painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is with 1 coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....U GOT SOME SKILLS!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 03:50 PM~16641833
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE I MIGHT SEND A LIL PROJECT OUT THERE FOR YOU TO DO. YOU GOT MORE PICS OF YOUR WORK.
> *


wut do you have in mind heres some more ive done


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2010, 06:34 PM~16643337
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE....U GOT SOME SKILLS!!!
> *


thanks homie im still learning


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 11:58 PM~16637088
> *HELLO
> *


how you been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16646170
> *how you been
> *


I BEEN GOOD WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 17 2010, 06:15 PM~16643755
> *wut do you have in mind heres some more ive done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A 63 AND 61 RAG TOP.. YOU THINK YOU MAKE THEM LIKE MY DAD CAR AND MOM .. ILL SEND YOU PIC OF THE 63 WHEN ITS DONE AND THEN THE 61 I SEND U PICS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 17 2010, 06:21 PM~16643824
> *thanks homie im still learning
> *


thats kool!!!....i like the monte!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 12:04 AM~16647943
> *thats kool!!!....i like the monte!
> *


the clear cracked on that one so im waiting for another one to get here


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 11:10 PM~16647250
> *A 63 AND 61 RAG TOP.. YOU THINK YOU MAKE THEM LIKE MY DAD CAR AND MOM .. ILL SEND YOU PIC OF THE 63 WHEN ITS DONE AND THEN THE 61 I SEND U PICS
> *


the 61 should be a problem let me see if i can find a kit around here and get started on it jus send me pics of the 61 ill do that 1st the 63 is gonna be a lil harder


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 17 2010, 11:54 PM~16648476
> *the clear cracked on that one so im waiting for another one to get here
> *


IT SUCKS HOMIE!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 17 2010, 11:56 PM~16648489
> *the 61 should be a problem let me see if i can find a kit around here and get started on it jus send me pics of the 61 ill do that 1st the 63 is gonna be a lil harder
> *


how much would u charge to do that. like i like when people do the crome undies.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 01:05 AM~16648558
> *how much would u charge to do that. like i like when people do the crome undies.
> *


ill get the kits i found them on ebay and ill get it all done and we will work something out homie ill sent the under carriage out to get chromed jus send pics of the bottom too so i can see how it looks and the setup interior etc.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 12:59 AM~16648515
> *IT SUCKS HOMIE!.....
> *


hell yeah it does that was my best one yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 18 2010, 12:09 AM~16648579
> *ill get the kits i found them on ebay and ill get it all done and we will work something out homie ill sent the under carriage out to get chromed jus send pics of the bottom too so i can see how it looks and the setup interior etc.
> *


hold on dont start yet lol... i need to save it up...lol.. i already spend almost my pay check for my bike. how much am i going to be lookn at


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 01:14 AM~16648608
> *hold on dont start yet lol... i need to save it up...lol.. i already spend almost my pay check for my bike. how much am i going to be lookn at
> *


i really dont know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 18 2010, 12:18 AM~16648634
> *i really dont know
> *


ill let u know when bro,,, but thanks ,, ill let u know for sure.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 01:22 AM~16648653
> *ill let u know when bro,,, but thanks ,, ill let u know for sure.
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2010, 05:21 PM~16643217
> *UR WELCOME HOMIE...WHENEVER U NEED BODY WORK LET ME KNOW!!
> *


 OK THANKS LET ME JUST LOOK FOR MORE OLD FRAMES THEN ILL GET WITH YOU.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 04:27 PM~16642690
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE THATS WHAT I WANT TO HEAR .....      ......
> *


YES SIR THATS HOW GOODTIMERS DO IT  


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2010, 10:55 PM~16636369
> *HEY WUZ UP WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!!!
> *


thanks glad to be here :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 AM~16639753
> *HEY THERE GIRLIE GIRL
> WOW!  ITS GOOD TO HAVE YOU HERE
> WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW  :biggrin:
> *


thanks glad to be here!!! makes me feel a little more invovled!! :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 18 2010, 07:54 AM~16650057
> *YES SIR THATS HOW GOODTIMERS DO IT
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS YOU UP TO


----------



## BIG ANDREW

anyone know who sandblast???


----------



## BIG ANDREW

anyone know who sandblast????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 18 2010, 08:34 AM~16650272
> *thanks glad to be here :biggrin:
> *


ANYTHING U NEED WE HERE TO HELP U!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 18 2010, 02:18 PM~16652804
> *anyone know who sandblast???
> *


SAN BLAST LIKE TO GET PAINT OFF OR SAND BLAST WHAT DAVED THE ENGRAVER DO LIKE MURALS. 

I KNOW BOTH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO TAKE PAINT OFF OR TO GET MURALS DONE ON THE CHROME SAN BLAST


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 05:46 PM~16654453
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 05:53 PM~16654523
> *:wave:
> *


WUD UP!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

to take chrome off


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 10:07 PM~16647209
> *I BEEN GOOD WHAT ABOUT U
> *


pretty good just trying hard in school so i dont fail my classes so is GT Edition almost done


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16656177
> *pretty good just trying hard in school so i dont fail my classes so is GT Edition almost done
> *


hey what's up? :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 06:00 PM~16654585
> *WUD UP!!!
> *


just got home from work what about u .. ready for saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16656177
> *pretty good just trying hard in school so i dont fail my classes so is GT Edition almost done
> *


same here im not tryn to get fails ... and nah i might need like another 2000 then it be done.. probably like the end of the year.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 18 2010, 08:36 PM~16656035
> *to take chrome off
> *


i dont think sand blasting is good for to take off chrome because it gives like lil dents in it. but if u take it to a chrome shop they dip it in some chemical that takes it off.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 18 2010, 09:28 PM~16656704
> *hey what's up? :wave:
> *


hey whats up how are u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 09:59 PM~16657149
> *just got home from work what about u .. ready for saturday
> *


REHEARSIN FOR MY DANCE COMP!.....IM READY!!!...I HURT MY BACK TODAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 11:03 PM~16658042
> *REHEARSIN FOR MY DANCE COMP!.....IM READY!!!...I HURT MY BACK TODAY
> *


o how did u mess up ur back ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:18 PM~16658208
> *o how did u mess up ur back ....
> *


I WAS DOING SIT UPS N A COLD AIR WENT THROUGH.....HOPE IT GETS BETTER....I HAVE IT FUCKED UP SINCE I WAS 12


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 11:20 PM~16658227
> *I WAS DOING SIT UPS N A COLD AIR WENT THROUGH.....HOPE IT GETS BETTER....I HAVE IT FUCKED UP SINCE I WAS 12
> *


o shit thats fuck up... hey where the party at a house or haul this saturday


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:21 PM~16658241
> *o shit thats fuck up... hey where the party at a house or haul  this saturday
> *


I THINK A HOUSE.....DID WENDY CALL U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 11:22 PM~16658256
> *I THINK A HOUSE.....DID WENDY CALL U?
> *


nah she never did why


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:26 PM~16658286
> *nah she never did why
> *


CUZ WE NOT GONNA MAKE IT ON TIME FOR THE MEETING....N WE DONT WANNA MAKE ANYBODY WAIT...SO WE WANNA CHANGE THE DATE FOR THE MEETING N HAVE A GOODTIME AT THE PARTY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2010, 11:28 PM~16658305
> *CUZ WE NOT GONNA MAKE IT ON TIME FOR THE MEETING....N WE DONT WANNA MAKE ANYBODY WAIT...SO WE WANNA CHANGE THE DATE FOR THE MEETING N HAVE A GOODTIME AT THE PARTY!
> *


nope havent herd nada. thats good u told me.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 11:29 PM~16658318
> *nope havent herd nada. thats good u told me.
> *


WELL SEE AT THE PARTY ABOUT THE NEW DATE!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 02:04 PM~16652690
> *WHATS YOU UP TO
> *


JUST HERE WATCHING THE NEWS THAT THIS GUY HAD PROBLEMS WITH THE IRS SO HE SET HIS HOUSE ON FIRE AND GRAB HIS AIRPLANE AND CRASH IT INTO THE IRS AUSTIN TEXAS BUILDING WTF :0 MESSED UP HA 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up homie congrats on the chapter


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 19 2010, 07:53 AM~16660106
> *wutz up homie congrats on the chapter
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE BUT ITS NOT OF OFFICAIL YET.WERE STILL PROPECTS :biggrin: SO HOW IS YOUR PROJECT COMEING OUT SO FAR HOMIE?ME AND MY WIFE ARE WORKING ON A 26" 20" AND HER 16" AND ALSO THE SHOW READY BIKES ARE GETTING TOUCH UPS AS WILL.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING GT FAM 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Feb 18 2010, 03:19 PM~16652809
> *anyone know who sandblast????
> *



IM STILL WAITTING FOR THE GUY TO RETURN MY CALL
I LEFT HIM A MESSAGE ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT....
IT TAKES HIM LONGER TO RESPOND A CALL THEN FOR HIM
TO HAVE THE WORK DONE... :werd: 
HOW ABOUT JAGSTER HE WONT BE ABLE TO DO THAT FOR YOU?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 03:54 PM~16641857
> *I LIKE THAT BIKE ALOT. I GOT LOTS OF IDEALS FOR PARTS..
> *



X2 
HE'S SAVING UP MONEY TO DO CUSTOM PARTS
AND SO FAR WHAT HE HAVES IN MIND I THINK THERE
GONNA LOOK TIGHT....
AND HE DID A FEW MINT AND YELLOW PINSTRIPES ON THE BIKE ALREADY...
SO YEAH HOPEFULLY HE CAN GET THOSE PARTS FOR THESE SHOWS COMING
UP...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2010, 03:53 PM~16641848
> *AWWW IM SORRY TO HERE I HOPE YOUR BABY GETS BETTER WENDY.
> I HATE WHEN THAT HAPENS TO MY COMPUTER PEOPLE START DOWNLOADING MUSIC ON MY COMPUTER. EERRRRRRR.
> 
> AND THANK YOU WENDY I MIGHT MAYBE DO MORE TO MY BRO BIKE. IM THINKING ABOUT LETS SEE HOW HE ACTS WITH ME AND DO MY CHORES... :biggrin:
> *



THANKS SHES ALL BETTER NOW SHE WENT BACK TO SCHOOL YESTURDAY

YEAH THE BIKE LOOKS EYE CATCHING I LOVE THE COMBINATION OF THE COLORS
THE LEAFING STANDS OUT ALOT TOO....YOUR BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR MAKING YOUR BROTHER DO YOUR CHORES LOL! YOUR FUNNY....
BUT YOU GIE ME A GOOD IDEA I SHOULD DO THE SAME WITH MY DAUGHTER TOO...BUT SHES CHEAPER I JUST GIVE HER $1 TO CLEAN UP AND SHE'S UP AND CLEANING :biggrin: .....

OH! HEY! I CALLED YOU LAST NIGHT FROM MY HOUSE TO A NUMBER THAT FLEET GAVE ME
IM NOT SURE WHOS NUMBER IT IS SO I DIDNT LEAVE YOU A MESSAGE...
CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE THANKS! ITS ABOUT THIS SATURDAYS MEETING....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2010, 06:28 PM~16643289
> *SEE U THERE!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
JUST REMEMBER THAT IT MIGHT RAIN SO COME PREPARED WITH
JACKETS......


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2010, 01:17 PM~16629797
> *thats cool bro. when the next show out there for u guys
> *


IN MAY HOPE WE CAN GET THE DISPLAYS READY FOR THAT SHOW.GOOD NEWS IM GOING TO BE A DADDY AGIAN :run: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 19 2010, 02:59 PM~16662112
> *IN MAY HOPE WE CAN GET THE DISPLAYS READY FOR THAT SHOW.GOOD NEWS IM GOING TO BE A DADDY AGIAN  :run:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 19 2010, 09:02 AM~16660149
> *THANK YOU HOMIE BUT ITS NOT OF OFFICAIL YET.WERE STILL PROPECTS  :biggrin: SO HOW IS YOUR PROJECT COMEING OUT SO FAR HOMIE?ME AND MY WIFE ARE WORKING ON A 26" 20" AND HER 16" AND ALSO THE SHOW READY BIKES ARE GETTING TOUCH UPS AS WILL.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got a 20 inch that im working on and i won a 16 inch that i won in a raffle on here thats gonna be for my lil gurls and then i got a 83 monte carlo as well that im working on


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*GOOD AFTERNOON
GOOD TIMES :biggrin:*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2010, 12:28 AM~16658305
> *CUZ WE NOT GONNA MAKE IT ON TIME FOR THE MEETING....N WE DONT WANNA MAKE ANYBODY WAIT...SO WE WANNA CHANGE THE DATE FOR THE MEETING N HAVE A GOODTIME AT THE PARTY!
> *



*THE MEETING WAS CANCELLED TO MEET EVERYONES TIME AND NEEDS
IT WOULD BE NICE FOR ALL OF US TO BE THERE....BUT UNFORTUNATLLY
EVERYONES SCHEDULE IS NOT THE SAME AND THERE WONT BE ENOUGH
PRIVACY FOR US TO HAVE THE MEETING SPECIALLY WITH LOUD MUSIC OR LOTS OF PEOPLE ALREADY AT THE PARTY....SO THERE WAS NO WAY WE COULD HAVE
MAKE THE MEETING AFTER 6PM IT WOULD HAVE, HAVE TO BE BEFORE EVERONE SPECIALLY THE D.J TO ARRIVE.....BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE EVEN BEING THERE WE CAN CATCH UP ON SOMETHING....AND SET A DATE FOR THE MEETING, MEAN WHILE LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME....SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin:
AND REMEMBER THIS IS NOT JUST MY MEETING IS YOURS AND EVERY SINGLE GOOD TIMER SO THATS WHY WERE TRYING AS HARD TO MAKE IT AS FLEXIBLE POSSIBLE FOR ALL OF US.*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2010, 12:29 AM~16658318
> *nope havent herd nada. thats good u told me.
> *



HELLO THERE MR.. :scrutinize: 
IVE TRYED CALLING YOU TO TELL YOU SINCE LAST NIGHT TO A NUMBER THAT FLEET ANGEL GAVE ME AND NO ANSWER IT GOES 
TO YOUR ANSWERING MACHINE...I ALSO CALLED YOU TODAY IN THE MORNING AND THE SAME NO ANSWER BUT THIS TIME I DID LEAVE YOU A MESSAGE LAST NIGHT I DIDNT BECAUSE I WASNT SURE IF THIS WAS YOUR NUMBER...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*THE MEETING WAS CANCELLED TO MEET EVERYONES TIME AND NEEDS
IT WOULD BE NICE FOR ALL OF US TO BE THERE....BUT UNFORTUNATLLY
EVERYONES SCHEDULE IS NOT THE SAME AND THERE WONT BE ENOUGH
PRIVACY FOR US TO HAVE THE MEETING SPECIALLY WITH LOUD MUSIC OR LOTS OF PEOPLE ALREADY AT THE PARTY....SO THERE WAS NO WAY WE COULD HAVE
MAKE THE MEETING AFTER 6PM IT WOULD HAVE, HAVE TO BE BEFORE EVERONE SPECIALLY THE D.J TO ARRIVE.....BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE EVEN BEING THERE WE CAN CATCH UP ON SOMETHING....AND SET A DATE FOR THE MEETING, MEAN WHILE LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME....SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin:
AND REMEMBER THIS IS NOT JUST MY MEETING IS YOURS AND EVERY SINGLE GOOD TIMER SO THATS WHY WERE TRYING AS HARD TO MAKE IT AS FLEXIBLE POSSIBLE FOR ALL OF US.*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*THE MEETING WAS CANCELLED TO MEET EVERYONES TIME AND NEEDS
IT WOULD BE NICE FOR ALL OF US TO BE THERE....BUT UNFORTUNATLLY
EVERYONES SCHEDULE IS NOT THE SAME AND THERE WONT BE ENOUGH
PRIVACY FOR US TO HAVE THE MEETING SPECIALLY WITH LOUD MUSIC OR LOTS OF PEOPLE ALREADY AT THE PARTY....SO THERE WAS NO WAY WE COULD HAVE
MAKE THE MEETING AFTER 6PM IT WOULD HAVE, HAVE TO BE BEFORE EVERONE SPECIALLY THE D.J TO ARRIVE.....BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE EVEN BEING THERE WE CAN CATCH UP ON SOMETHING....AND SET A DATE FOR THE MEETING, MEAN WHILE LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME....SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin:
AND REMEMBER THIS IS NOT JUST MY MEETING IS YOURS AND EVERY SINGLE GOOD TIMER SO THATS WHY WERE TRYING AS HARD TO MAKE IT AS FLEXIBLE POSSIBLE FOR ALL OF US.*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 19 2010, 12:47 PM~16662540
> *i got a 20 inch that im working on and i won a 16 inch that i won in a raffle on here thats gonna be for my lil gurls and then i got a 83 monte carlo as well that im working on
> *


YOU WON A 16" HERE :wow: WOW HOW DID YOU DO THAT? THATS NICE.A 83 MONTE CARLO NICE I HAD ONE THAT THE LEAL BROS BUILD BACK IN THE DAYS.THEN I LOST IT WHEN I GOT DIVORCED.DAM IT SUCKED.BUT ITS KOOL NOW WE HAVE A 76 COUPE DE VILLE 76 GLASS HOUSE 72 GLASS HOUSE AND 92 LINCOLN TOWN CAR PLUS 6 BIKES.ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 19 2010, 12:42 PM~16662507
> *congratulations homie
> *


THANKS IF ANYBODY HAS A SCHOOL BUS LET ME KNOW I NEED ONE FOR MY 2 STEP DUAGHTERS,MY 2 GIRLS,MY BOY AND THIS NEW BABY :wow: DAMMMMMMMMM I HAVE A DAY CARE LOL.ITS ALL GOODTIMES 

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16661706
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> JUST REMEMBER THAT IT MIGHT RAIN SO COME PREPARED WITH
> JACKETS......
> *


GOT IT READY!!!!.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 19 2010, 01:19 PM~16662808
> *THE MEETING WAS CANCELLED TO MEET EVERYONES TIME AND NEEDS
> IT WOULD BE NICE FOR ALL OF US TO BE THERE....BUT UNFORTUNATLLY
> EVERYONES SCHEDULE IS NOT THE SAME AND THERE WONT BE ENOUGH
> PRIVACY FOR US TO HAVE THE MEETING SPECIALLY WITH LOUD MUSIC OR LOTS OF PEOPLE ALREADY AT THE PARTY....SO THERE WAS NO WAY WE COULD HAVE
> MAKE THE MEETING AFTER 6PM IT WOULD HAVE, HAVE TO BE BEFORE EVERONE SPECIALLY THE D.J TO ARRIVE.....BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE EVEN BEING THERE WE CAN CATCH UP ON SOMETHING....AND SET A DATE FOR THE MEETING, MEAN WHILE LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME....SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin:
> AND REMEMBER THIS IS NOT JUST MY MEETING IS YOURS AND EVERY SINGLE GOOD TIMER SO THATS WHY WERE TRYING AS HARD TO MAKE IT AS FLEXIBLE POSSIBLE FOR ALL OF US.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2010, 03:36 PM~16663767
> *WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!!
> *


wuz up I.E coming in


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Feb 19 2010, 06:04 PM~16665416
> *wuz up I.E coming in
> *


WUZ UP LIL HOMIE!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey what's up?? Anyone doing anything to thier bikes?? :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

COMING SOON!16''


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2010, 10:25 PM~16667027
> *COMING SOON!16''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAY GUEY   Q-VO HOMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 19 2010, 09:26 PM~16667036
> *HAY GUEY     Q-VO HOMES
> *


A 3 DAY WORK!!!....Q ONDA CARNAL!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 18 2010, 09:28 PM~16656704
> *hey what's up? :wave:
> *


hey how are u doing?


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2010, 10:00 PM~16657176
> *same here im not tryn to get fails ... and nah i might need like another 2000 then it be done.. probably like the end of the year.
> *


 ur bike is gonna be looking real nice cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

THS IS HOW I USED TO RIDE!!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16667292
> *hey how are u doing?
> *


Doing good..getting upgrades on my bike finally :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2010, 09:25 PM~16667027
> *COMING SOON!16''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 19 2010, 06:47 PM~16665821
> *Hey what's up?? Anyone doing anything to thier bikes?? :wave:
> *


WELCOME 2 LAYITLOW G TIMER


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 19 2010, 01:10 PM~16662734
> *THE MEETING WAS CANCELLED TO MEET EVERYONES TIME AND NEEDS
> IT WOULD BE NICE FOR ALL OF US TO BE THERE....BUT UNFORTUNATLLY
> EVERYONES SCHEDULE IS NOT THE SAME AND THERE WONT BE ENOUGH
> PRIVACY FOR US TO HAVE THE MEETING SPECIALLY WITH LOUD MUSIC OR LOTS OF PEOPLE ALREADY AT THE PARTY....SO THERE WAS NO WAY WE COULD HAVE
> MAKE THE MEETING AFTER 6PM IT WOULD HAVE, HAVE TO BE BEFORE EVERONE SPECIALLY THE D.J TO ARRIVE.....BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE EVEN BEING THERE WE CAN CATCH UP ON SOMETHING....AND SET A DATE FOR THE MEETING, MEAN WHILE LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME....SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin:
> AND REMEMBER THIS IS NOT JUST MY MEETING IS YOURS AND EVERY SINGLE GOOD TIMER SO THATS WHY WERE TRYING AS HARD TO MAKE IT AS FLEXIBLE POSSIBLE FOR ALL OF US.
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 19 2010, 01:19 PM~16662808
> *THE MEETING WAS CANCELLED TO MEET EVERYONES TIME AND NEEDS
> IT WOULD BE NICE FOR ALL OF US TO BE THERE....BUT UNFORTUNATLLY
> EVERYONES SCHEDULE IS NOT THE SAME AND THERE WONT BE ENOUGH
> PRIVACY FOR US TO HAVE THE MEETING SPECIALLY WITH LOUD MUSIC OR LOTS OF PEOPLE ALREADY AT THE PARTY....SO THERE WAS NO WAY WE COULD HAVE
> MAKE THE MEETING AFTER 6PM IT WOULD HAVE, HAVE TO BE BEFORE EVERONE SPECIALLY THE D.J TO ARRIVE.....BUT WHO KNOWS MAYBE EVEN BEING THERE WE CAN CATCH UP ON SOMETHING....AND SET A DATE FOR THE MEETING, MEAN WHILE LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME....SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin:
> AND REMEMBER THIS IS NOT JUST MY MEETING IS YOURS AND EVERY SINGLE GOOD TIMER SO THATS WHY WERE TRYING AS HARD TO MAKE IT AS FLEXIBLE POSSIBLE FOR ALL OF US.
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 19 2010, 11:13 AM~16661662
> *THANKS SHES ALL BETTER NOW SHE WENT BACK TO SCHOOL YESTURDAY
> 
> YEAH THE BIKE LOOKS EYE CATCHING I LOVE THE COMBINATION OF THE COLORS
> THE LEAFING STANDS OUT ALOT TOO....YOUR BAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOUR MAKING YOUR BROTHER DO YOUR CHORES LOL! YOUR FUNNY....
> BUT YOU GIE ME A GOOD IDEA I SHOULD DO THE SAME WITH MY DAUGHTER TOO...BUT SHES CHEAPER I JUST GIVE HER $1 TO CLEAN UP AND SHE'S UP AND CLEANING  :biggrin: .....
> 
> OH! HEY! I CALLED YOU LAST NIGHT FROM MY HOUSE TO A NUMBER THAT FLEET GAVE ME
> IM NOT SURE WHOS NUMBER IT IS SO I DIDNT LEAVE YOU A MESSAGE...
> CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE THANKS! ITS ABOUT THIS SATURDAYS MEETING....
> *


THANK U 

AND MY NUMBER IS 323 919 34?? SOMETHING CLOSE TO THAT ... IF NOT ILL PM U THE NUMBER. THATS MY CELL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 19 2010, 10:59 AM~16661543
> *IM STILL WAITTING FOR THE GUY TO RETURN MY CALL
> I LEFT HIM A MESSAGE ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT....
> IT TAKES HIM LONGER TO RESPOND A CALL THEN FOR HIM
> TO HAVE THE WORK DONE... :werd:
> HOW ABOUT JAGSTER HE WONT BE ABLE TO DO THAT FOR YOU?
> *


THE GUY ALEX KNOW WIN LOOSE OR TIE KNOW SOMEONE CHEAPER I KNOW SOMEONE TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 19 2010, 09:55 PM~16667306
> *ur bike is gonna be looking real nice cant wait to see it finished
> *


THANK U I CANT WAIT EITHER. U DOING ANYTHING NEW TO UR BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2010, 09:25 PM~16667027
> *COMING SOON!16''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO BIKE IS THAT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:37 AM~16669421
> *WELCOME 2 LAYITLOW G TIMER
> *


thanks glad to be here :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 20 2010, 01:54 PM~16671122
> *WHO BIKE IS THAT
> *


fleetangel


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey guys whats going on??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 20 2010, 03:06 PM~16671571
> *fleetangel
> *


thats cool


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hey fleet i finished up the camaro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 20 2010, 01:54 PM~16671122
> *WHO BIKE IS THAT
> *


THATS FOR JOSE!....THE OWNER OF THE RED CANDY PEDAL CAR....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 20 2010, 04:23 PM~16672044
> *hey fleet i finished up the camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT CAME OUT CLEAN!!...THROW SOME FLAKES ON IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

SEE U ALRATO GUYS!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT!!!!....


----------



## ~TRU~

WELCOME TO THE FAM ....GT BANGIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LOS PASN THREW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 20 2010, 03:46 PM~16671803
> *hey guys whats going on??
> *


DID U GO TO THE 818 PARTY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 20 2010, 04:54 PM~16672258
> *THATS FOR JOSE!....THE OWNER OF THE RED CANDY PEDAL CAR....
> *


FROM UR CHAPT RIGHT...


----------



## Fleetangel

818 THANX FOR INVITING US TO THE PARTY LAST NIGHT!!!!....HAD NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 10:49 AM~16677734
> *TTT
> *


WHERED U GO LAST NIGHT????


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 10:52 AM~16677750
> *FROM UR CHAPT RIGHT...
> *


YUP!!!...HE WANTS TO SPEND GOOD BILLS ON IT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 01:35 PM~16678866
> *WHERED U GO LAST NIGHT????
> *


hahaha the girl i brought got to fuck up so i needed to take her home...  and i drank more then her. i wanted to get more shots


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 01:39 PM~16678898
> *YUP!!!...HE WANTS TO SPEND GOOD BILLS ON IT!!
> *


thats the shit homie.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 02:37 PM~16679252
> *hahaha the girl i brought got to fuck up so i needed to take her home...   and i drank more then her. i wanted to get more shots
> *


OHHH U HAD A GIRL WITH U?????WHY DIDNT U TAKE ANY OF HER FRIENDS?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 02:38 PM~16679257
> *thats the shit homie.
> *


IMA START MY TOPIC IN A LITTLE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:0 DO IT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 02:42 PM~16679280
> *OHHH U HAD A GIRL WITH U?????WHY DIDNT U TAKE ANY OF HER FRIENDS?
> *


THE CARS WAS FILLED UP AND DIDNT WANT TO WATSE MY GAS...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 02:42 PM~16679280
> *OHHH U HAD A GIRL WITH U?????WHY DIDNT U TAKE ANY OF HER FRIENDS?
> *



GIVE ME CALL ASAP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 03:09 PM~16679440
> *GIVE ME CALL ASAP
> *


pick up ur phone!


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16682115
> *TTT :wow:
> *


HEY I CALLED U LAST NITE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 02:57 PM~16679365
> *:0 DO IT ...
> *


GO CHECK IT 0UT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE MEETING THAT BEEN CANCEL FOR SATURDAY IS GOING TO BE SUNDAY FEB 28. WE ARE GOING TO HAVE THE MEETING DURING A BIKE SHOW. WE WANT EVERYBODY TO BE THERE WITH THERE BIKES IF DONE. IF YOU CANT BRING ITS OKAY. JUST BRING YOUR SELF. JUST TRY YOUR BEST. AND IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING QUESTIONS OR ANY IDEALS WRITE THEM DOWN PLEASE. AND BRING THEM UP DURING THE MEETING. HERE IS WHERE THE SHOW GOING TO BE. IF WE ALL WANT TO ROLL TOGETHER WE WILL MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK AT 8AM. HIT ME UP ON THE PM TO GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS.  


TRUE MEMORIES WILL BE HOSTING A BIKE SHOW ON 

FEBRUARY 28,2010 ROLL IN TIME 8:30 AM
SHOW 10:00AM- 3:00PM

LOCATION: AMF BEVERLY LANES 
1201 W. BEVERLY RD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE MEETING THAT BEEN CANCEL FOR SATURDAY IS GOING TO BE SUNDAY FEB 28. WE ARE GOING TO HAVE THE MEETING DURING A BIKE SHOW. WE WANT EVERYBODY TO BE THERE WITH THERE BIKES IF DONE. IF YOU CANT BRING ITS OKAY. JUST BRING YOUR SELF. JUST TRY YOUR BEST. AND IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING QUESTIONS OR ANY IDEALS WRITE THEM DOWN PLEASE. AND BRING THEM UP DURING THE MEETING. HERE IS WHERE THE SHOW GOING TO BE. IF WE ALL WANT TO ROLL TOGETHER WE WILL MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK AT 8AM. HIT ME UP ON THE PM TO GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS.  


TRUE MEMORIES WILL BE HOSTING A BIKE SHOW ON 

FEBRUARY 28,2010 ROLL IN TIME 8:30 AM
SHOW 10:00AM- 3:00PM

LOCATION: AMF BEVERLY LANES 
1201 W. BEVERLY RD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE MEETING THAT BEEN CANCEL FOR SATURDAY IS GOING TO BE SUNDAY FEB 28. WE ARE GOING TO HAVE THE MEETING DURING A BIKE SHOW. WE WANT EVERYBODY TO BE THERE WITH THERE BIKES IF DONE. IF YOU CANT BRING ITS OKAY. JUST BRING YOUR SELF. JUST TRY YOUR BEST. AND IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING QUESTIONS OR ANY IDEALS WRITE THEM DOWN PLEASE. AND BRING THEM UP DURING THE MEETING. HERE IS WHERE THE SHOW GOING TO BE. IF WE ALL WANT TO ROLL TOGETHER WE WILL MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK AT 8AM. HIT ME UP ON THE PM TO GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS.  


TRUE MEMORIES WILL BE HOSTING A BIKE SHOW ON 

FEBRUARY 28,2010 ROLL IN TIME 8:30 AM
SHOW 10:00AM- 3:00PM

LOCATION: AMF BEVERLY LANES 
1201 W. BEVERLY RD.


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 08:23 PM~16682328
> *
> *


WHAT U UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 08:27 PM~16682382
> *WHAT U UP TO
> *


TALKIN TO SOME GIRL...HOW BOUT U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16682453
> *TALKIN TO SOME GIRL...HOW BOUT U?
> *



AWW THATS CUTE... :biggrin: ..JP.. HERE TRYN TO COME UP WITH MORE MONEY THE BIKE SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT MONTH.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16682512
> *AWW THATS CUTE... :biggrin: ..JP.. HERE TRYN TO COME UP WITH MORE MONEY THE BIKE SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT MONTH.
> *


GT EDITION??????????....DANGGGG ALL PAINTED N SHIT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 08:37 PM~16682531
> *GT EDITION??????????....DANGGGG ALL PAINTED N SHIT?
> *


YES SIR IT SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE PAINT.. BUT FUCK I STILL NEED THE MURALS...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM~16683035
> *YES SIR IT SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE PAINT.. BUT FUCK I STILL NEED THE MURALS...
> *


OHHH OLY CHIT........WHEN U BRINGIN IT OUT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16683102
> *OHHH  OLY CHIT........WHEN U BRINGIN IT OUT?
> *


HOPEFULLY VEGAS


----------



## 817Lowrider

El Valle Wesso and the D F Dub? Hold it down G Times.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 19 2010, 03:01 PM~16663097
> *YOU WON A 16" HERE  :wow: WOW HOW DID YOU DO THAT? THATS NICE.A 83 MONTE CARLO NICE I HAD ONE THAT THE LEAL BROS BUILD BACK IN THE DAYS.THEN I LOST IT WHEN I GOT DIVORCED.DAM IT SUCKED.BUT ITS KOOL NOW WE HAVE A 76 COUPE DE VILLE 76 GLASS HOUSE 72 GLASS HOUSE AND 92 LINCOLN TOWN CAR PLUS 6 BIKES.ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a homie named showbound on here had a raffle last year and i won


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 22 2010, 12:30 AM~16685723
> *a homie named showbound on here had a raffle last year and i won
> *


THATS KOOL VATO SO ARE YOU DOING ANYTHING TO IT?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 22 2010, 07:40 AM~16686579
> *THATS KOOL VATO SO ARE YOU DOING ANYTHING TO IT?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna get some custom parts made for it he's doing the body work, paint and fenders for it


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 21 2010, 03:42 AM~16676500
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM ....GT BANGIN
> *


THANK YOU CARNEL  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:41 AM~16669443
> * TTT
> *


WHAT IT DO OVERNIGTH HOW WAS THE WEEKEND CARNEL?  

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 10:48 AM~16677721
> *GOODTIMES EAST LOS PASN THREW
> *


WHAT UP LIL GTIME :wave: AND HOW WAS THE MEETING?

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING GTIMERS WHERE EVERYBODY AT?DAM TO MUCH GTIME PARTY O WHAT?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hey GOODTIMERS check this out lets get these in GOODTIMES there 16 inch rims

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=527954


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 22 2010, 11:13 AM~16688330
> *hey GOODTIMERS check this out lets get these in GOODTIMES there 16 inch rims
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=527954
> *


I JUST GOT IN IM #5 SO GT FAM WISH ME GOOD LUCK

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD LUCK GUYS WITH THE RIMS!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 22 2010, 12:31 PM~16688915
> *I JUST GOT IN IM #5 SO GT FAM WISH ME GOOD LUCK
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


#5 WAS TAKEN SO IM #6 :x: hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 22 2010, 06:56 AM~16686620
> *GOOD MORNING GTIMERS WHERE EVERYBODY AT?DAM TO MUCH GTIME PARTY O WHAT?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS GOOD WEEK FOR THE GT WE PARTY HARD. BRO. HOW WAS YOUR WEEKN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 09:23 PM~16683321
> *HOPEFULLY VEGAS
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## U.S. RIDER

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 02:45 PM~16679297
> *IMA START MY TOPIC IN A LITTLE!
> *


I have a question, off the top, what would you guess the number of members of bike owners are in the GoodTimes are at this time.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 22 2010, 06:47 AM~16686593
> *WHAT UP LIL GTIME  :wave: AND HOW WAS THE MEETING?
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WE CANCEL NOT TO THIS SUNDAY ILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT GOING ON WHEN WE HAVE IT BRO. HOW WAS UR WEEKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 22 2010, 02:17 PM~16689703
> *I have a question, off the top, what would you guess the number of members of bike owners are in the GoodTimes are at this time.
> *


EVERY PRESDENT SHOULD HAVE A COUNT OF THE MEMBERS AND OWNING A BIKE. WE KNOW WHO IS WHO IN THE CLUB. EVERYBODY ALWAYS ASK EACH OTHER LET EACH OTHER KNOW WHO NEW IN THE CLUB AND HOW MANY BIKES THEY HAVE. DOES THAT ANSWER UR QUESTION. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 02:24 PM~16689751
> *EVERY PRESDENT SHOULD HAVE A COUNT OF THE MEMBERS AND OWNING A BIKE. WE KNOW WHO IS WHO IN THE CLUB. EVERYBODY ALWAYS ASK EACH OTHER LET EACH OTHER KNOW WHO NEW IN THE CLUB AND HOW MANY BIKES THEY HAVE. DOES THAT ANSWER UR QUESTION. :biggrin:
> *


WE ALSO MAKE THEM SIGN A PAPER NOW SO WE GOT ACCOUNT NOW HOW MANY PLAQS ARE OUT THERE FOR THE CAR CLUB. AND HOW MANY MEMBERS ARE IN.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 22 2010, 02:17 PM~16689703
> *I have a question, off the top, what would you guess the number of members of bike owners are in the GoodTimes are at this time.
> *


WILL HAVE AN ANSWER NEXT WEEK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 02:26 PM~16689777
> *
> WILL HAVE AN ANSWER NEXT WEEK!
> *


DAMN I WANT EVERYBODY TO TRY THERE BIKE I WANT GOODTIMES TO TAKE THE MOST BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 02:33 PM~16689826
> *DAMN I WANT EVERYBODY TO TRY THERE BIKE I WANT GOODTIMES TO TAKE THE MOST BIKE
> *


YUP!!!.....THAT WOULD BE COOL!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16689725
> *WE CANCEL NOT TO THIS SUNDAY ILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT GOING ON WHEN WE HAVE IT BRO. HOW WAS UR WEEKN
> *


10-4 ILL PM YOU ABOUT SOME STUFF I THINK WOULD HELP THE GT FORCE.MY WEEKEND WAS GREAT ME AND MY WIFE WENT TO SEE THE PALOMINOS ITS A BADASS TEJANO GROUP.AND ALSO WANT TO THE PARADE AND SAW THE FIREWORK.IT WAS GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 08:20 PM~16682277
> *THE MEETING THAT BEEN CANCEL FOR SATURDAY IS GOING TO BE SUNDAY FEB 28. WE ARE GOING TO HAVE THE MEETING DURING A BIKE SHOW. WE WANT EVERYBODY TO BE THERE WITH THERE BIKES IF DONE. IF YOU CANT BRING ITS OKAY. JUST BRING YOUR SELF. JUST TRY YOUR BEST. AND IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING QUESTIONS OR ANY IDEALS WRITE THEM DOWN PLEASE. AND BRING THEM UP DURING THE MEETING. HERE IS WHERE THE SHOW GOING TO BE. IF WE ALL WANT TO ROLL TOGETHER WE WILL MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK AT 8AM. HIT ME UP ON THE PM TO GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS.
> TRUE MEMORIES WILL BE HOSTING A BIKE SHOW ON
> 
> FEBRUARY 28,2010 ROLL IN TIME 8:30 AM
> SHOW 10:00AM- 3:00PM
> 
> LOCATION: AMF BEVERLY LANES
> 1201 W. BEVERLY RD.
> *


ALL THE 805 WILL BE THERE!!....ITS BEEN CONFIRMED!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 20 2010, 01:54 PM~16671119
> *THANK U I CANT WAIT EITHER. U DOING ANYTHING NEW TO UR BIKE.
> *


im waiting to have money to do some things to it


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 20 2010, 08:28 AM~16669379
> *Doing good..getting upgrades on my bike finally :thumbsup:
> *


thats good i saw some pics i like ur bike are u going to the show this sunday


----------



## monte carlo rider

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 22 2010, 06:25 PM~16691981
> *im waiting to have money to do some things to it
> *


WHATS UR PLANS IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS TRY TO BRING THE 818 BIKES TO GET THE MOST BIKES THIS SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 02:36 PM~16689855
> *YUP!!!.....THAT WOULD BE COOL!!
> *


YES SIR IT WOULD BE. 



LETS DO A ROLL CALL. 

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. 
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 08:56 PM~16694056
> *YES SIR IT WOULD BE.
> LETS DO A ROLL CALL.
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 
> *


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up good timers


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 09:35 PM~16694758
> *whatz up good timers
> *


Q-VO!!...U ROLLING ON SUNDAY TO THE BIKE SHOW?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YES SIR IT WOULD BE. 
LETS DO A ROLL CALL. 

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.
12.
13.
14.

IM GETTN 2 MORE MEMBERS THIS SUNDAY TO HOPEFULLY.  .. WHERE THE IE AND THE OC AND THE 818


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16694795
> *Q-VO!!...U ROLLING ON SUNDAY TO THE BIKE SHOW?????
> *


theres a show on sunday? i did not know were is it going to be at


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:45 PM~16694920
> *YES SIR IT WOULD BE.
> LETS DO A ROLL CALL.
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 
> IM GETTN 2 MORE MEMBERS THIS SUNDAY TO HOPEFULLY.    .. WHERE THE IE AND THE OC AND THE 818
> *


CALL THEM Up!!!!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 09:46 PM~16694928
> *theres a show on sunday? i did not know were is it going to be at
> *


COME DOWN HOMIE HAVE WENDY BRING U AND THE 818 BIKE CLUB ...HERE WHO GOING 



1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.
12.
13.
14.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 09:46 PM~16694928
> *theres a show on sunday? i did not know were is it going to be at
> *


MONTEBELLO....COME ON HOMIE!!!LETS ROLLl!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 09:46 PM~16694931
> *CALL THEM Up!!!!.....
> *


I ALREADY DID ONE SAID HE DOWN ALREADY. I JUST GOT TO MEET UP WITH THE AT MONTEBELLO PARK .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:51 PM~16695018
> *I ALREADY DID ONE SAID HE DOWN ALREADY. I JUST GOT TO MEET UP WITH THE AT MONTEBELLO PARK .
> *


THE REST OF THE CHAPTERS!!!>..IE ALRADY KNOWS...OC DOESNT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 09:49 PM~16694982
> *MONTEBELLO....COME ON HOMIE!!!LETS ROLLl!!!
> *


WE WANT TO TAKE HOME THE MOST BIKE....


----------



## luckcharm818

fuck it im down to go


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 09:51 PM~16695032
> *THE REST OF THE CHAPTERS!!!>..IE ALRADY KNOWS...OC DOESNT!
> *


IM AM ALREADY TALKN TO THE ELI FROM OC..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 09:52 PM~16695047
> *fuck it im down to go
> *


YESSSSSSSSSSS......ONE MORE!!!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:52 PM~16695050
> *IM AM ALREADY TALKN TO THE ELI FROM OC..
> *


ORA!!!!....LUCKYCHARM SAID HES DOWN TOO!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 09:52 PM~16695047
> *fuck it im down to go
> *


ARE U FOR SURE GEE.. TELL WENDY.. ASAP.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IM ADDING U ON THE ROLL CALL CALL LIST


----------



## Fleetangel

COME DOWN HOMIE HAVE WENDY BRING U AND THE 818 BIKE CLUB ...HERE WHO GOING 
1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.LUCKYCHARM-818
12.
13.
14.


----------



## Fleetangel

COME DOWN HOMIE HAVE WENDY BRING U AND THE 818 BIKE CLUB ...HERE WHO GOING 
1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.LUCKYCHARM-818
12.
13.
14.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YES SIR IT WOULD BE. 
LETS DO A ROLL CALL. 

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
12.
13.
14.

IM GETTN 2 MORE MEMBERS THIS SUNDAY TO HOPEFULLY.  .. WHERE THE IE AND THE OC AND THE 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16695136
> *COME DOWN HOMIE HAVE WENDY BRING U AND THE 818 BIKE CLUB ...HERE WHO GOING
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.LUCKYCHARM-818
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> *


HAHHA U BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:57 PM~16695146
> *YES SIR IT WOULD BE.
> LETS DO A ROLL CALL.
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818??????????????????????????
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 
> IM GETTN 2 MORE MEMBERS THIS SUNDAY TO HOPEFULLY.    .. WHERE THE IE AND THE OC AND THE 818
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IS TAKN OVER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:59 PM~16695173
> *GOODTIMES IS TAKN OVER
> *


THATS WUZ UP!!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:00 PM~16695191
> *THATS WUZ UP!!!!....
> *


WHAT DO U NEED STILL FOR THE BIKE NOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:02 PM~16695226
> *WHAT DO U NEED STILL FOR THE BIKE NOW
> *


JUST WAIT FOR IT TO COME HOME!!!....GOT EVERYTHING READY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16695243
> *JUST WAIT FOR IT TO COME HOME!!!....GOT EVERYTHING READY...
> *


ALRIGHT COOL I ALSO FOR GOT ABOUT SGV


----------



## luckcharm818

yah ill call her up tomorrow and see if she is going to go


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16695255
> *ALRIGHT COOL I ALSO FOR GOT ABOUT SGV
> *


TELL RUBE ITS A MUST!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16695256
> *yah ill call her up tomorrow and see if she is going to go
> *


YEA SHE GOING TO GO . ITS A BIG MEETING EVERYBIDY NEEDS TO BE THERE. ALSO HIT UP UR HOMIE WITH THE RED BIKE TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:05 PM~16695281
> *YEA SHE GOING TO GO . ITS A BIG MEETING EVERYBIDY NEEDS TO BE THERE. ALSO HIT UP UR HOMIE WITH THE RED BIKE TO
> *


EVERYBODY!!!>..WE GOTTA SHOW WUT WE GOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:04 PM~16695270
> *TELL RUBE ITS A MUST!!!!
> *


IM GOING TO SEND HIM A PM RIGHT NOW ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:06 PM~16695311
> *IM GOING TO SEND HIM A PM RIGHT NOW ...
> *


AIGHT!!!....WUT DID OC SAID?


----------



## luckcharm818

yup GOOD TIMES TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 10:14 PM~16695443
> *yup GOOD TIMES TTT
> *


SOUNDS GOOD THEN!!!...N TELLL THE REST ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:07 PM~16695327
> *AIGHT!!!....WUT DID OC SAID?
> *


IM WAITN ON HIS MESSAGE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16695541
> *IM WAITN ON HIS MESSAGE...
> *


OH OKAY!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16695549
> *OH OKAY!.....
> *


JUST PM ME BACK AND HE SAID HE CANT TAKE THE BIKES CUZ HE MESS SOMETHING UP IN HIS TRUCK.


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 09:16 PM~16695474
> *SOUNDS GOOD THEN!!!...N TELLL THE REST ABOUT IT!!!
> *


YAH ILL LET THEM KNOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16695661
> *YAH ILL LET THEM KNOW
> *


COOL HOW U BEEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16695584
> *JUST PM ME BACK AND HE SAID HE CANT TAKE THE BIKES CUZ HE MESS SOMETHING UP IN HIS TRUCK.
> *


OHHH!!! :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16695758
> *OHHH!!! :0
> *


THAT GIRL I TOOK WANTS TO GET IN TO THE CLUB MORE SHE WANTS TO BUILD A BIKE. BUT SHE WANTS A GIRLS FRAME


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16695775
> *THAT GIRL I TOOK WANTS TO GET IN TO THE CLUB MORE SHE WANTS TO BUILD A BIKE. BUT SHE WANTS A GIRLS FRAME
> *


ILL LOOK FOR ONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:33 PM~16695813
> *ILL LOOK FOR ONE!
> *


IM GOING TO HIT UP WENDY BOUT THER GIRLS FRAME ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YES SIR IT WOULD BE. 
LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY 

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
12.
13.
14.

IM GETTN 2 MORE MEMBERS THIS SUNDAY TO HOPEFULLY.  .. WHERE THE IE AND THE OC AND THE 818


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:44 PM~16695975
> *IM GOING TO HIT UP WENDY BOUT THER GIRLS FRAME ..
> *


RIGHT!!!>....SO U GOT A NEW MEMBER!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16695584
> *JUST PM ME BACK AND HE SAID HE CANT TAKE THE BIKES CUZ HE MESS SOMETHING UP IN HIS TRUCK.
> *


Eli's gonna check with the other members tomorrow and he'll let you know. Gaby's & Lily's bikes will not be going this time due to Eli's truck being broke :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 22 2010, 10:46 PM~16696015
> *Eli's gonna check with the other members tomorrow and he'll let you know.  Gaby's & Lily's bikes will not be going this time due to Eli's truck being broke :angry:
> *


LET THEM KNOW PLEASE. 

IF I HAD MY S10 RHONDA I WOULD OF PICK UP THE BIKES .. I MISS MY S10 I THINK ITS TIME TRADE MY CAMARO FOR A TRUCK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:48 PM~16696033
> *LET THEM KNOW PLEASE.
> 
> IF I HAD MY S10 RHONDA I WOULD OF PICK UP THE BIKES .. I MISS MY S10 I THINK ITS TIME TRADE MY CAMARO FOR A TRUCK
> *


I WISH WE COULD HELP!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:46 PM~16696001
> *RIGHT!!!>....SO U GOT A NEW MEMBER!!!
> *


HAHAHA A MEMBER AND MAYBE MY NEW LADY. ITS THE GIRL I TOOK WITH ME LAST TIME TO 818 AND POST PICS OF UR BIKE SO SHE COULD SEE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:49 PM~16696055
> *HAHAHA A MEMBER AND MAYBE MY NEW LADY. ITS THE GIRL I TOOK WITH ME LAST TIME TO 818 AND POST PICS OF UR BIKE SO SHE COULD SEE.
> *


OH I DIDNT SEE HER!!!...HOLD ON LET ME LOOK FOR EM!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16696065
> *OH I DIDNT SEE HER!!!...HOLD ON LET ME LOOK FOR EM!
> *


YEA THE ONE THAT WENT TO THAT CAR SHOW IN THE VALLEY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:57 PM~16696165
> *YEA THE ONE THAT WENT TO THAT CAR SHOW IN THE VALLEY
> *


OH OKAY I KNOW WHO U TALKIN ABOUT!!!>...NICE CHOICE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:58 PM~16696187
> *OH OKAY I KNOW WHO U TALKIN ABOUT!!!>...NICE CHOICE!
> *


LOL ITS AN ALRIGHT CHOICE...HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:56 PM~16696156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL THANKS... SHE GOT MONEY IN HANDS ALREADY ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 11:07 PM~16696317
> *COOL THANKS... SHE GOT MONEY IN HANDS ALREADY ...
> *


FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























































































JK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 11:08 PM~16696328
> *FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> JK!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA WATCH SHE BUILDS SOMETHING BETTER THEN GT AND QUICKER THEN ME...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 22 2010, 02:41 PM~16689887
> *10-4 ILL PM YOU ABOUT SOME STUFF I THINK WOULD HELP THE GT FORCE.MY WEEKEND WAS GREAT ME AND MY WIFE WENT TO SEE THE PALOMINOS ITS A BADASS TEJANO GROUP.AND ALSO WANT TO THE PARADE AND SAW THE FIREWORK.IT WAS GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD U AND THE FAMILY ARE HAVING FUN . AND IM STILL HAVING TROUBLE GETTING THOSE PICS. AND YEA LET ME KNOW BRO WHATS YOUR IDEALS. BECAUSE WE SEE THE GT BIKE GROWING SO BE GOOD TO SET SOME RULES DOWN.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 08:42 AM~16698527
> *THATS GOOD U AND THE FAMILY ARE HAVING FUN . AND IM STILL HAVING TROUBLE GETTING THOSE PICS. AND YEA LET ME KNOW BRO WHATS YOUR IDEALS. BECAUSE WE SEE THE GT BIKE GROWING SO BE GOOD TO SET SOME RULES DOWN.
> *


THE PICS OK LET ME TRY SOMETHING ELSE IF I CAN MAYBE BY PHONE TO YOURS.IM GOING TO MY HOME BOYS HOUSE TODAY TO GET HIS PIC OF THE BIKE.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 11:13 PM~16696407
> *HAHAHA WATCH SHE BUILDS SOMETHING BETTER THEN GT AND QUICKER THEN ME...
> *


ALL ON MONEY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 04:38 PM~16702864
> *ALL ON MONEY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA BUT U KNOW IM GOING TO BE PART OWNER SHE SAID IT ... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 23 2010, 11:18 AM~16699844
> *TTT
> *


HELLO READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 23 2010, 09:53 AM~16699127
> *THE PICS OK LET ME TRY SOMETHING ELSE IF I CAN MAYBE BY PHONE TO YOURS.IM GOING TO MY HOME BOYS HOUSE TODAY TO GET HIS PIC OF THE BIKE.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT BE PERFECT JUST SEND THEM TO ME ON EMAIL ON MY PHONE.


----------



## Fleetangel

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16703121


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 04:44 PM~16702915
> *HAHAHA BUT U KNOW IM GOING TO BE PART OWNER SHE SAID IT ...  :biggrin:
> *


U LUCKY MOFO!!!!>.... :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16694004
> *WHATS UR PLANS IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN
> *


i want to redo the crown that it has and add a second color to the bike some pintstiping and finaly get at least some custom forks


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 02:33 PM~16678849
> *818 THANX FOR INVITING US TO THE PARTY LAST NIGHT!!!!....HAD NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!!!!
> *



ANYTIME....
THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING AND NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER
I DIDNT PARTY AS I WISHED I COULD I HAD MY GIRLS WITH ME
THAT NIGHT :happysad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 10:54 PM~16695087
> *YESSSSSSSSSSS......ONE MORE!!!!!....
> *



WE WILL BE GOING WITH BIKES OR NO BIKES
BUT WE WILL BE THERE  ....IM JUST MAKING PHONE CALLS
TO ALL OF MY MEMBERS TO INFORM THEM ABOUT THIS SHOW
AND THE MEETING......AND REMEMBER GUYS THIS IS *NOT A MANDATORY
MEETING.....*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2010, 11:06 PM~16695305
> *EVERYBODY!!!>..WE GOTTA SHOW WUT WE GOT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 09:20 PM~16682282
> *THE MEETING THAT BEEN CANCEL FOR SATURDAY IS GOING TO BE SUNDAY FEB 28. WE ARE GOING TO HAVE THE MEETING DURING A BIKE SHOW. WE WANT EVERYBODY TO BE THERE WITH THERE BIKES IF DONE. IF YOU CANT BRING ITS OKAY. JUST BRING YOUR SELF. JUST TRY YOUR BEST. AND IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANYTHING QUESTIONS OR ANY IDEALS WRITE THEM DOWN PLEASE. AND BRING THEM UP DURING THE MEETING. HERE IS WHERE THE SHOW GOING TO BE. IF WE ALL WANT TO ROLL TOGETHER WE WILL MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK AT 8AM. HIT ME UP ON THE PM TO GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS.
> TRUE MEMORIES WILL BE HOSTING A BIKE SHOW ON
> 
> FEBRUARY 28,2010 ROLL IN TIME 8:30 AM
> SHOW 10:00AM- 3:00PM
> 
> LOCATION: AMF BEVERLY LANES
> 1201 W. BEVERLY RD.
> *



:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE INFO PAUL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 23 2010, 06:50 PM~16704283
> *WE WILL BE GOING WITH BIKES OR NO BIKES
> BUT WE WILL BE THERE   ....IM JUST MAKING PHONE CALLS
> TO ALL OF MY MEMBERS TO INFORM THEM ABOUT THIS SHOW
> AND THE MEETING......AND REMEMBER GUYS THIS IS NOT A MANDATORY
> MEETING.....*


I THOUGHT THIS WAS. :scrutinize:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 23 2010, 06:24 PM~16704027
> *i want to redo the crown that it has and add a second color to the bike some pintstiping and finaly get at least some custom forks
> *


THAT WILL LOOK NICE. MAYBE ANOTHER PINK BUT DARKER WITH A FLAKE IN IT ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 05:08 PM~16703188
> *U LUCKY MOFO!!!!>.... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA DAMN IM PART OWNER OF BROTHER BIKE. AND JUST A LIL ON MY SIS...LOL...JK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 23 2010, 06:50 PM~16704283
> *WE WILL BE GOING WITH BIKES OR NO BIKES
> BUT WE WILL BE THERE   ....IM JUST MAKING PHONE CALLS
> TO ALL OF MY MEMBERS TO INFORM THEM ABOUT THIS SHOW
> AND THE MEETING......AND REMEMBER GUYS THIS IS NOT A MANDATORY
> MEETING.....
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 07:07 PM~16704487
> *THAT WILL LOOK NICE. MAYBE ANOTHER PINK BUT DARKER WITH A FLAKE IN IT ..
> *


thats wut i told her!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 07:10 PM~16704522
> *HAHAHA DAMN IM PART OWNER OF BROTHER BIKE. AND JUST A LIL ON MY SIS...LOL...JK
> *


IS UR BROTHER GOING?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16695987
> *YES SIR IT WOULD BE.
> LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN  OC
> 13.RAUL  OC
> 14.
> 
> IM GETTN 2 MORE MEMBERS THIS SUNDAY TO HOPEFULLY.    .. WHERE THE IE AND THE 818
> *


If Eli gets his truck up and running then we will bring 2 more bikes :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 08:06 PM~16704465
> *I THOUGHT THIS WAS.  :scrutinize:
> *


*
IT IS A MUST GO AND VERY IMPORTANT MEETING FOR ALL OF US TO MAKE A BIG EFFORT TO ASSIST, MEANING I DONT WANT ANYONE TO FEEL FORCED OR FEEL BOSSED AROUND TO BE THERE.....THIS MEETING IS FOR ALL OF US TO SPEAK OUT AND SHARE IDEAS AMONG ALL OF US AND THE CLUB TO MAKE IT A BETTER AND BIGGER CLUB.....
BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU ALL MEAN AS TO BE IN THE MEETING......
THIS WILL BENEFIT ALL OF US....  *


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2010, 10:47 PM~16694944
> *COME DOWN HOMIE HAVE WENDY BRING U AND THE 818 BIKE CLUB ...HERE WHO GOING
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.LUCKY CHARM 818
> 12.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 13.SHY BOY 818
> 14.FIDELL 818
> 15.JOE 818
> 16.HENNESSY 818
> 17.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 18.
> 
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 05:08 PM~16703182
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16703121
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 23 2010, 10:09 PM~16707105
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 23 2010, 09:30 PM~16706462
> *If Eli gets his truck up and running then we will bring 2 more bikes :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE GREAT!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> YES SIR IT WOULD BE.
> LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 
> IM LOVIN IT!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16705041
> *IS UR BROTHER GOING?
> *


THAT FOO BETTER GO IM GOING TO FINE HIS ASS AND IM GOING TO MAKE MY BABY SIS COME. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 10:50 PM~16707802
> *THAT FOO BETTER GO IM GOING TO FINE HIS ASS AND IM GOING TO MAKE MY BABY SIS COME.  :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT ENOUGH PPL TO BABYSIT UR SIS!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY 

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
12.IVAN OC
13.RAUL OC
14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
15.SHY BOY 818
16.FIDELL 818
17.JOE 818
18.HENNESSY 818
19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818

DAMN WE GOING TO BE UNSTOPABLE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 10:52 PM~16707831
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 
> DAMN WE GOING TO BE UNSTOPABLE.
> *


AND PLUS I GOT MY 2 MAYBE I HOPE DO COME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 23 2010, 10:09 PM~16707105
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U BEEN UP TO ... HAVENT SEEN U ON HERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 10:52 PM~16707831
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 20.JESSE(75% YES)818
> 
> DAMN WE GOING TO BE UNSTOPABLE.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY 

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
12.IVAN OC
13.RAUL OC
14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
15.SHY BOY 818
16.FIDELL 818
17.JOE 818
18.HENNESSY 818
19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
20.JESSE(75% YES)818

AND WHO EVER DREAMING TO BE A GOODTIME LET US KNOW WE MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE .. DONT BE SHY TO HIS US UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 23 2010, 09:32 PM~16706490
> *
> IT IS A MUST GO AND VERY IMPORTANT MEETING FOR ALL OF US TO MAKE A BIG EFFORT TO ASSIST, MEANING I DONT WANT ANYONE TO FEEL FORCED OR FEEL BOSSED AROUND TO BE THERE.....THIS MEETING IS FOR ALL OF US TO SPEAK OUT AND SHARE IDEAS AMONG ALL OF US AND THE CLUB TO MAKE IT A BETTER AND BIGGER CLUB.....
> BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU ALL MEAN AS TO BE IN THE MEETING......
> THIS WILL BENEFIT ALL OF US....
> *


GOT U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16707995
> *LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 20.JESSE(75% YES)818
> 
> AND WHO EVER DREAMING TO BE A GOODTIME LET US KNOW WE MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE .. DONT BE SHY TO HIS US  UP
> *


NO ONE IS LEFT BEHIND!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 11:02 PM~16708007
> *NO ONE IS LEFT BEHIND!!!....
> *


WE DONT DIE WE MULTIPLY... BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 11:03 PM~16708019
> *WE DONT DIE WE MULTIPLY... BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT..  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE MICLO!!!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 11:03 PM~16708028
> *ORALE MICLO!!!!LOL
> *


I HOPE LIKE THIS FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16708079
> *I HOPE LIKE THIS FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW..  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!!....IT WOULD BE CRAZY...EVEN THE REST OF THE CHAPTERS BEEN THERE!!!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16708090
> *ME TOO!!!....IT WOULD BE CRAZY...EVEN THE REST OF THE CHAPTERS BEEN THERE!!!.....
> *


I THINK WE SHOULD MAKE IT MANDATORY. I WOULD BE DOWN AMD HELP OUT THERE AND START SAVING DUES FOR A BIG TRAILOR TO TAKE ALL THE BIKES.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16708120
> *I THINK WE SHOULD MAKE  IT MANDATORY. I WOULD BE DOWN AMD HELP OUT THERE AND START SAVING DUES FOR A BIG TRAILOR TO TAKE ALL THE BIKES.
> *


WE'LL TALK ABOUT IT ON SUNDAY!!>...IM OUTZ LATE!!!...GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY TO HIT THE GYM!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 11:13 PM~16708136
> *WE'LL TALK ABOUT IT ON SUNDAY!!>...IM OUTZ LATE!!!...GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY TO HIT THE GYM!! :biggrin:
> *


COOOLL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 11:17 PM~16708169
> *COOOLL
> *


TTT B4 IM OUTZZZ!!GT 4 LIFE!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 05:08 PM~16703182
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16703121
> *


MEN HE HAS MAD SKILLES IM GOING WITH HIM 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 24 2010, 08:04 AM~16709790
> *MEN HE HAS MAD SKILLES IM GOING WITH HIM
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go for it he got club discounts.. he from the 805


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 08:23 AM~16709927
> *go for it he got club discounts.. he from the 805
> *


BADASS MAYBE NEXT YEAR.RITE NOW IM WORKINH ON 3 NEW PROJECTS A 16" 20" AND A 26" PLUS THE CARS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 11:58 PM~16707942
> *
> *




*#17.JOE 818* IS JESSE'S SON


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 12:03 AM~16708019
> *WE DONT DIE WE MULTIPLY... BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT..  :biggrin:
> *



MI VIDA LOCA
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 12:12 AM~16708120
> *I THINK WE SHOULD MAKE  IT MANDATORY. I WOULD BE DOWN AMD HELP OUT THERE AND START SAVING DUES FOR A BIG TRAILOR TO TAKE ALL THE BIKES.
> *



THERE IS A TRAILOR I JUST DONT DRIVE IT BECAUSE
I NEVER DROVE ONE BUT ITS AN OPEN ONE.....UNLESS WE CAN
RENT A CLOSED TRAILOR.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HERES A POSTER OF THE BIKE SHOW EVENT FOR THIS SUNDAY*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HERES A POSTER OF THE BIKE SHOW EVENT FOR THIS SUNDAY*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 01:48 PM~16712452
> *THERE IS A TRAILOR I JUST DONT DRIVE IT BECAUSE
> I NEVER DROVE ONE BUT ITS AN OPEN ONE.....UNLESS WE CAN
> RENT A CLOSED TRAILOR.....
> *


I THINK IF EVERYBODY HAVE THERE PERSONAL MEETING COLLECT 10 A MEETING AND SEE WHAT THE TOTAL WHEN VEGAS COMES AROUND. THAT WILL PAY FOR EVERYBODY TRAILOR AND ALSO PREREG ??????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ROLL CALL

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
12.IVAN OC
13.RAUL OC
14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
15.SHY BOY 818
16.FIDELL 818
17.JOE 818
18.HENNESSY 818
19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
20.JESSE(75% YES)818


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16704027
> *i want to redo the crown that it has and add a second color to the bike some pintstiping and finaly get at least some custom forks
> *



I LOVE THE PINK YOU HAVE ON IT, ITS VERY PEARLIE
WHAT YOU CAN DO ALSO IS DO LIKE A MAGENTA LEAFING  
THAT WOULD LOOK SICK! AND OFCOURSE WITH SOME OTHER 
PINTSTRIPES.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 24 2010, 08:46 AM~16710114
> *BADASS MAYBE NEXT YEAR.RITE NOW IM WORKINH ON 3 NEW PROJECTS A 16" 20" AND A 26" PLUS THE CARS
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS ALOT PROJECS..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HERES A POSTER OF THE BIKE SHOW EVENT FOR THIS SUNDAY*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:26 PM~16712811
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 20.JESSE(75% YES)818
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 02:31 PM~16712868
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I HOPE THE 2 GUYS COME WITH THERE BIKES I GOT TO GIVE THEM A CALL FRIDAY. THEY WANT TO GET IN TO THE EAST LOS. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HELLO THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ROLL CALL

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
12.IVAN OC
13.RAUL OC
14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
15.SHY BOY 818
16.FIDELL 818
17.JOE 818
18.HENNESSY 818
19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
20.JESSE(75% YES)818
21.MONTE CARLO-INLAND EMPIRE
22.MONTECARLO BRO-INLAND EMPIRE
23.CHUUCH BABY-818

3 MORE NEW PEOPLE.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

ALRIGHT GUYS HOPE WE CAN MAKE THIS LIST LONGER
:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 12:02 AM~16708006
> *GOT U
> *



ALRIGHT THAKS 
AND NO IM NOT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY I NEED TO PUT THE BIKE
TOGETHER SINCE IT WAS GETTING WORKED ON....BUT IT WILL BE
READY FOR SUNDAY :biggrin: :x:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 02:27 PM~16712826
> *DAMN THATS ALOT PROJECS..
> *


FOREAL WE GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO HERE 3 SHOW READY BIKES AND 3 MORE TO COME.THATS JUST THE BIKES WE STILL NEED THE CARS A 92 LINCOLN,76 CADDI,72 CAPRICE AND A 72 IMPALA.BUT DAM MONEY IS THE FACTOR HERE THERES NONE :happysad: BUT LIKE THEY SAY GOOD THINGS TAKE TIME.IF YOU FIND SOME REAL CHEAP 16" BIKE FRAMES GET AT ME BUT OLD SCHOOL ONES NOT NEW.THERE FOR MY KIDDOS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up laredo


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 02:38 PM~16712946
> *HELLO THERE  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOO MRS GOODTIMES :biggrin: HOW IS IT GOING SO FAR TODAY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 24 2010, 02:43 PM~16712997
> *wutz up laredo
> *


WAS UP WEST WEST HOWS EVERYTHING GOING OVER THERE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 24 2010, 02:43 PM~16712995
> *FOREAL WE GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO HERE 3 SHOW READY BIKES AND 3 MORE TO COME.THATS JUST THE BIKES WE STILL NEED THE CARS A 92 LINCOLN,76 CADDI,72 CAPRICE AND A 72 IMPALA.BUT DAM MONEY IS THE FACTOR HERE THERES NONE  :happysad: BUT LIKE THEY SAY GOOD THINGS TAKE TIME.IF YOU FIND SOME REAL CHEAP 16" BIKE FRAMES GET AT ME BUT OLD SCHOOL ONES NOT NEW.THERE FOR MY KIDDOS
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL LET YOU KNOW. I GOT 16 INCH BOYS FRAME BUT ITS NEW. BUT WHEN I COME ACROSS ONE I LET U KNOW I ALWAYS SEE THEM AT POMONA SWATT MEET WHERE THEY SELL OLD PARTS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 24 2010, 03:45 PM~16713023
> *WAS UP WEST WEST HOWS EVERYTHING GOING OVER THERE?
> *


slow cuz of this fucking snow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 02:43 PM~16712993
> *ALRIGHT THAKS
> AND NO IM NOT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY I NEED TO PUT THE BIKE
> TOGETHER SINCE IT WAS GETTING WORKED ON....BUT IT WILL BE
> READY FOR SUNDAY  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


LET ME KNOW ILL PUT THE BIKE TOGETHER REAL QUICK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 02:43 PM~16712993
> *ALRIGHT THAKS
> AND NO IM NOT READY FOR THIS SUNDAY I NEED TO PUT THE BIKE
> TOGETHER SINCE IT WAS GETTING WORKED ON....BUT IT WILL BE
> READY FOR SUNDAY  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


AND IF U MIND ME ASKN WHAT DID U DO TO IT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 24 2010, 02:52 PM~16713119
> *slow cuz of this fucking snow
> *


ITS SNOWING IN TEXAS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 02:51 PM~16713110
> *ILL LET YOU KNOW. I GOT 16 INCH BOYS FRAME BUT ITS NEW. BUT WHEN I COME ACROSS ONE I LET U KNOW I ALWAYS SEE THEM AT POMONA SWATT MEET WHERE THEY SELL OLD PARTS
> *


10-4 I JUST WANT THEM TO CRUISE WITH ME AT THE PARK WITH THERE LOWS :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:53 PM~16713134
> *ITS SNOWING IN TEXAS
> *


yeah im up in north texas i think houston got hit with some yesterday 2


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 24 2010, 02:52 PM~16713119
> *slow cuz of this fucking snow
> *


SNOWWWWWWWWWWWWW :wow: SHIT DOWN HERE ITS SUNNING AND HOT WTF  DAM THAT SUCKS MAN YOU CANT EVEN CRUISE OUT THERE.MEN I WISH WE HAD SNOW DOWN HERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 24 2010, 02:55 PM~16713153
> *10-4 I JUST WANT THEM TO CRUISE WITH ME AT THE PARK WITH THERE LOWS :biggrin:
> *


COOL COOL ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 24 2010, 02:57 PM~16713166
> *yeah im up in north texas i think houston got hit with some yesterday 2
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS ITS KINDA COOL U GOT SNOW THERE AND AT THE SAME TIMES IT SUCKS I WOULD HATE IT. I LIKE GOING TO CAR SHOWS EVERY SUNDAY.


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 02:40 PM~16712971
> *ALRIGHT GUYS HOPE WE CAN MAKE THIS LIST LONGER
> :biggrin:
> *


23!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 02:28 PM~16712836
> *
> HERES A POSTER OF THE BIKE SHOW EVENT FOR THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX FOR POSTING IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 02:40 PM~16712967
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 20.JESSE(75% YES)818
> 21.MONTE CARLO-INLAND EMPIRE
> 22.MONTECARLO BRO-INLAND EMPIRE
> 23.CHUUCH BABY-818
> 
> 3 MORE NEW PEOPLE.
> *


ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 05:49 PM~16714557
> *ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!!
> *


THATS RIGHT GEEEE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:51 PM~16714569
> *THATS RIGHT GEEEE
> *


CANT WAIT FOR THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 05:54 PM~16714601
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS SUNDAY!!!
> *


CANT WAIT EITHER.. WE GOING TO MAKE NOISES OUT THERE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:58 PM~16714637
> *CANT WAIT EITHER.. WE GOING TO MAKE NOISES OUT THERE.
> *


YUP!!!...U GOT A DISPLAY FOR UR BROTHERS BIKE???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:40 PM~16712967
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 20.JESSE(75% YES)818
> 21.MONTE CARLO-INLAND EMPIRE
> 22.MONTECARLO BRO-INLAND EMPIRE
> 23.CHUUCH BABY-818
> 
> 3 MORE NEW PEOPLE.
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :x:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:53 PM~16713128
> *AND IF U MIND ME ASKN WHAT DID U DO TO IT..
> *



NOTHIN YET
ITS NOT DONE UNTILL NEXT WEEK SO IM JUST GONNA TAKE
THE BIKE WITH OUT THE NEW THING IM ADDING TO IT......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:52 PM~16713120
> *LET ME KNOW ILL PUT THE BIKE TOGETHER REAL QUICK.
> *



YEH I KNOW YOU WILL.....
NAH ITS NOT A BIG DEAL ITS JUST ONE PART
WE HAD TAKEN OFF BUT MY HUSBAND IS GONNA DO IT TOMORROW
THANKS ANYWAYS......SAVE YOUR ENERGY FOR THE SHOW...ITS GONNA
BE A LOOOONG DAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 06:42 PM~16714492
> *23!!!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 06:43 PM~16714499
> *THANX FOR POSTING IT!
> *


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2010, 07:07 PM~16704487
> *THAT WILL LOOK NICE. MAYBE ANOTHER PINK BUT DARKER WITH A FLAKE IN IT ..
> *


yeah im still thinking about it


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 02:27 PM~16712822
> *I LOVE THE PINK YOU HAVE ON IT, ITS VERY PEARLIE
> WHAT YOU CAN DO ALSO IS DO LIKE A MAGENTA LEAFING
> THAT WOULD LOOK SICK! AND OFCOURSE WITH SOME OTHER
> PINTSTRIPES.....
> *


thanks for the idea ill take it in mind


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 24 2010, 09:58 PM~16717755
> *yeah im still thinking about it
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 07:48 PM~16715846
> *NOTHIN YET
> ITS NOT DONE UNTILL NEXT WEEK SO IM JUST GONNA TAKE
> THE BIKE WITH OUT THE NEW THING IM ADDING TO IT......
> *


JUST SAVED THE SURPRISE FOR AZ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16715891
> *YEH I KNOW YOU WILL.....
> NAH ITS NOT A BIG DEAL ITS JUST ONE PART
> WE HAD TAKEN OFF BUT MY HUSBAND IS GONNA DO IT TOMORROW
> THANKS ANYWAYS......SAVE YOUR ENERGY FOR THE SHOW...ITS GONNA
> BE A LOOOONG DAY.. :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA OKAY OKAY OKAY..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16715810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


MY DAD KNOW THAT GUY REAL GOOD.. WE MIGHT GET LIL DISCOUNT.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WOW THATS A LOT OF BIKES GOINGG TO DA SHOW IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 24 2010, 10:07 PM~16717916
> *WOW THATS A LOT OF BIKES GOINGG TO DA SHOW IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME TO ME TO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 10:09 PM~16717943
> *ME TO ME TO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULY EVERYONE ON THE LIST GOES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16717978
> *HOPEFULY EVERYONE ON THE LIST GOES
> *


YEA I HOPE SO TO MY DADS WORKING OUT A DEAL WITH THAT GUY TO LET US IN CHEAPER HOPEFULLY IT WORKS..


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 10:17 PM~16718049
> *YEA I HOPE SO TO MY DADS WORKING OUT A DEAL WITH THAT GUY TO LET US IN CHEAPER HOPEFULLY IT WORKS..
> *


HOW MUCH ARE THEY CHARGING TO REGISTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 24 2010, 10:19 PM~16718078
> *HOW MUCH ARE THEY CHARGING TO REGISTER
> *


10 AT THE DOOR. ...


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GT :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16718142
> *waz up GT :wow:
> *



WHATS UP GEEE.


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 07:53 PM~16715902
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:
> *


WE HOPE ALL MAKE IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 24 2010, 07:44 PM~16715810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


ROLL CALL FOR BIKE SHOW THIS SUNDAY 

1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
4.CLAUDIA-805
5.KIKA-805
6.PLAYER-805
7.DAVID-805
8.SHORTY-805
9.JOSE-805
10.SHORTY'S SON-805
11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
12.IVAN OC
13.RAUL OC
14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
15.SHY BOY 818
16.FIDELL 818
17.JOE 818
18.HENNESSY 818
19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
20.JESSE(75% YES)818
21.MONTE CARLOE-INLAND EMAIRE
22.MONTECARLO BRO -INLAND EMPIRE
23.CHUUCH BABY-818
24.JU-JU SGV AND 
25.LIL KAYLA BANGINN SGV. CC


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16718162
> *WHATS UP GEEE.
> *


WUZ UP HOW U BEEN READY FOR THIS SUN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 11:29 PM~16718947
> *ROLL CALL FOR BIKE SHOW THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 20.JESSE(75% YES)818
> 21.MONTE CARLOE-INLAND EMAIRE
> 22.MONTECARLO BRO -INLAND EMPIRE
> 23.CHUUCH BABY-818
> 24.JU-JU SGV AND
> 25.LIL KAYLA BANGINN SGV. CC
> *



EVERYONE MUST BE FLYING PLAQUE 2 GET COUNTED FOR HOMIES LETS MAKE SURE EVERYONE HAS A PLACA


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING GT FAM

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOODMORNING GT FAM

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DO SFV

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHERE THE 805 AT?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 25 2010, 11:17 AM~16721709
> *WHAT IT DO SFV
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP  
NOTHING YET HOPEFULLY SOME KIND OF NOISE FOR THIS SUNDAY
HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN :x: :happysad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 11:05 PM~16717883
> *JUST SAVED THE SURPRISE FOR AZ....
> *



YEAH THATS WHAT MY HUSBAND WAS TELLING ME, BUT 
ITS NOTHING BIG WHAT WE DID JUST A SMALL MODIFICATION...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 25 2010, 12:06 AM~16718733
> *WE HOPE ALL MAKE IT!
> *



:x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 25 2010, 11:06 AM~16722156
> *WHATS UP
> NOTHING YET HOPEFULLY SOME KIND OF NOISE FOR THIS SUNDAY
> HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN  :x:  :happysad:
> *


HOPEFULLY IT DOESNT ILL HAVE MY FINGERS X FOR YOU GUYS.DAM I WISH I WAS THERE WITH YOU GUYS.MAYBE NEXT YEAR

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 11:06 PM~16717892
> *HAHAHAHA OKAY OKAY OKAY..
> *



:yes: :sprint:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 24 2010, 11:25 PM~16718166
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 24 2010, 10:58 PM~16717771
> *thanks for the idea ill take it in mind
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Feb 24 2010, 11:12 PM~16717978
> *HOPEFULY EVERYONE ON THE LIST GOES
> *



X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2010, 03:40 AM~16719933
> *EVERYONE MUST BE FLYING PLAQUE 2 GET COUNTED FOR HOMIES LETS MAKE SURE EVERYONE HAS A PLACA
> *



I GOT 3
WELL 2 RIGHT NOW 1 IS GETTING ENGRAVED :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*GOOD MORNING *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 25 2010, 11:31 AM~16722365
> *GOOD MORNING
> *


WHAT IT DO MRS.GTIME.HOW IS IT GOING UP THERE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2010, 04:02 PM~16713216
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS ITS KINDA COOL U GOT SNOW THERE AND AT THE SAME TIMES IT SUCKS I WOULD HATE IT. I LIKE GOING TO CAR SHOWS EVERY SUNDAY.
> *


our carshows dont start till after easter


----------



## GUDTMS48

NEWEST ADDITON TO THE EAST LOS FAMBAM B.C. ..STILL NEEDS CURLY'S TOUCH


----------



## kerncountyhopper

WAT UP FAM BAM THE 661 WOULD LIKE TA INVITE ALL GT CHAPTERS FROM ANY WERE TA COME SHOW US SUPPORT HERE IN BAKERSFIELD FOR WE PUSHEN THIS FIRST SHOW FOR ARE DEBUTE HERE IN BAKERSFIELD TA SHOW HOW WE ROLL PM ME WIT ANY ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 06:01 PM~16714662
> *YUP!!!...U GOT A DISPLAY FOR UR BROTHERS BIKE???
> *


NO SIR DONT GOT NO MONEY FOR IT :happysad: I GOT TO SAVE IT FOR GT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 11:29 PM~16718947
> *ROLL CALL FOR BIKE SHOW THIS SUNDAY
> 
> 1. PAUL JR BIKE EAST LOS
> 2. MIA TRIKE EAST LOS
> 3. FLEETS IF ITS READY-805
> 4.CLAUDIA-805
> 5.KIKA-805
> 6.PLAYER-805
> 7.DAVID-805
> 8.SHORTY-805
> 9.JOSE-805
> 10.SHORTY'S SON-805
> 11.ANDREW LUCKY CHARM -818
> 12.IVAN OC
> 13.RAUL OC
> 14.QUEEN OF THE STREETS 818
> 15.SHY BOY 818
> 16.FIDELL 818
> 17.JOE 818
> 18.HENNESSY 818
> 19.TURTLE (MAYBE)818
> 20.JESSE(75% YES)818
> 21.MONTE CARLOE-INLAND EMAIRE
> 22.MONTECARLO BRO -INLAND EMPIRE
> 23.CHUUCH BABY-818
> 24.JU-JU SGV AND
> 25.LIL KAYLA BANGINN SGV. CC
> *


I HOPE WE ALL SHOW UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16719523
> *WUZ UP HOW U BEEN  READY FOR THIS SUN :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE. .... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2010, 02:40 AM~16719933
> *EVERYONE MUST BE FLYING PLAQUE 2 GET COUNTED FOR HOMIES LETS MAKE SURE EVERYONE HAS A PLACA
> *


THATS WHAT IM GOING TO TALK ABOUT IN THE MEETING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 25 2010, 02:17 PM~16723663
> *NEWEST ADDITON TO THE EAST LOS FAMBAM B.C. ..STILL NEEDS CURLY'S TOUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 25 2010, 10:07 AM~16721614
> *GOOD MORNING GT FAM
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 25 2010, 10:18 AM~16721718
> *WHERE THE 805 AT?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE EVER THEY ARE AT. THEY DOING SOMETHING TO THERE BIKES. THEY BRAKING NECKS AND GETTING HATED ON :biggrin: . BUT THEY AINT STOPING THE MIGHTY GT. BECAUSE THEY GET BIGER AND STRONGER. GOOD SHIT 805


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 25 2010, 11:07 AM~16722172
> *YEAH THATS WHAT MY HUSBAND WAS TELLING ME, BUT
> ITS NOTHING BIG WHAT WE DID JUST A SMALL MODIFICATION...
> *


U DOING ALOT TO IT.. I SAY BY VEGAS U BE TAKING HOME FIRST PLACE BECAUSE EVERY LRM SHOW U DOING SOMETHING NEW TO IT ..


----------



## 67 hollywood

one of the best clubs out there congrats got any pics of the rides


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 25 2010, 02:17 PM~16723663
> *NEWEST ADDITON TO THE EAST LOS FAMBAM B.C. ..STILL NEEDS CURLY'S TOUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 25 2010, 05:09 PM~16725295
> *   nice
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW ARE YOU


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 25 2010, 03:17 PM~16723663
> *NEWEST ADDITON TO THE EAST LOS FAMBAM B.C. ..STILL NEEDS CURLY'S TOUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW NICEEEEEE!
I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO ONE OF THESE BUT, THERES
TOOO MUCH COMPETITION IN SPECIAL INTEREST


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY SHOULD WE ALL MEET UP SOMEWHERE IN THE MORNING TO ROLL TOGETHER. CAUSE IM MEETING SOME PEOPLE IN MONTEBELLO PARK. ITS LIKE LESS THEN A MILE FROM THE SHOW. 

ILL BE MEETING PEOPLE THERE IN THE MORNING AT 730 LET ME KNOW IF U GUYS WANT TO MEET ILL SHOOT U GUYS THE DIRECTIONS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Feb 25 2010, 05:05 PM~16725262
> *one of the best clubs out there congrats got any pics of the rides
> *


WILL POST SOON HOMIE.


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 04:58 PM~16725195
> *WHERE EVER THEY ARE AT. THEY DOING SOMETHING TO THERE BIKES. THEY BRAKING NECKS AND GETTING HATED ON :biggrin: . BUT THEY AINT STOPING THE MIGHTY GT. BECAUSE THEY GET BIGER AND STRONGER. GOOD SHIT 805
> *


YUP YUP!!!....WE GONNA BE WORKING ON THE TRAILER OVER THE WEEKEND!!...HOPE WE FINISH IT BEFORE THE SHOW!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 25 2010, 02:17 PM~16723663
> *NEWEST ADDITON TO THE EAST LOS FAMBAM B.C. ..STILL NEEDS CURLY'S TOUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS BADASS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 25 2010, 11:12 PM~16729842
> *YUP YUP!!!....WE GONNA BE WORKING ON THE TRAILER OVER THE WEEKEND!!...HOPE WE FINISH IT BEFORE THE SHOW!!!
> *



UR BIKE ALMOST DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16729894
> *UR BIKE ALMOST DONE.  :biggrin:
> *


PARTS SHOULD BE HERE NO LATER THAN SATURDAY!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Feb 25 2010, 05:05 PM~16725262
> *one of the best clubs out there congrats got any pics of the rides
> *


WILL POST VERY SOON WERE HAVEING PROBLES DOWN LODING THEM.THERES THIS CAR CLUB THAT TOOK PICS OF TWO OF THE BIKES AND THEY MISSED ANOTHER ONE OF OURS.LET ME FIND THAT LINK AND ILL GET BACK WITH YOU ON THIS.THANX FOR THE BROTHER LOVE AND WILL DO THE SAME.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 05:12 PM~16725333
> *WILL POST SOON HOMIE.
> *


LET ME GET ON THAT.I JUST REMEMBER THAT I SAW THEM ON THIS CAR CLUB THAT CAME OVER TO LAREDO AND TOOK PICS OF THE BIKES.LET GET THAT LINK

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OK GUYS HERE IT IS. GO TO MYSPACE AND THE CAR CLUB NAME IS VETERANOS C.C IN RGV TEXAS.THEN GO TO PICS AND FIND BROWN IMPRESSIONS C.C LAREDO 30TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND THEN GO TO THE 3RD PAGE OF THE PICS AND ITS MY BIKE THE ORANGE ONE AND MY BROS THE GOLD ONE IN THE SAME PIC.WE STILL NEED ONE MORE SHOW READY BIKE.NEED TO TAKE PICS OF IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 08:40 AM~16732253
> *OK GUYS HERE IT IS. GO TO MYSPACE AND THE CAR CLUB NAME IS VETERANOS C.C IN RGV TEXAS.THEN GO TO PICS AND FIND BROWN IMPRESSIONS C.C LAREDO 30TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND THEN GO TO THE 3RD PAGE OF THE PICS AND ITS MY BIKE THE ORANGE ONE AND MY BROS THE GOLD ONE IN THE SAME PIC.WE STILL NEED ONE MORE SHOW READY BIKE.NEED TO TAKE PICS OF IT.
> *


YOU HAVE A MYSPACE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 25 2010, 11:19 PM~16729909
> *PARTS SHOULD BE HERE NO LATER THAN SATURDAY!!
> *


CLEAN CLEAN ... CANT WAIT TO SEEE IT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:37 AM~16732686
> *YOU HAVE A MYSPACE.
> *


YA BROTHER ILL PM YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 09:58 AM~16732831
> *YA BROTHER ILL PM YOU
> *


ADD ME [email protected]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

IS IT THESE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

mine is www.myspace.com/westtexasboi


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 10:08 AM~16732887
> *IS IT THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES SIR MEN YOUR THE BOSS.ME LIL GTIME COULDNT GET MY PICS ON HERE BUT YOU SAVED THE DAY :worship: :yes: :h5: :boink: :run: THANK YOU WEST WEST.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 10:10 AM~16732903
> *mine is www.myspace.com/westtexasboi
> *


OK ILL FIND YOU ON THERE BROTHER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 10:10 AM~16732903
> *mine is www.myspace.com/westtexasboi
> *


JUST ADDED U HOMIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 11:15 AM~16732943
> *YES SIR MEN YOUR THE BOSS.ME LIL GTIME COULDNT GET MY PICS ON HERE BUT YOU SAVED THE DAY  :worship:  :yes:  :h5:  :boink:  :run: THANK YOU WEST WEST.
> *


i jus went to the pic and right click saved to my computer then uploaded it to phototbucket it was no biggie homie  GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Feb 26 2010, 11:16 AM~16732951-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK ILL FIND YOU ON THERE BROTHER
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 26 2010, 11:19 AM~16732968
> *JUST ADDED U HOMIE
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 26 2010, 10:19 AM~16732968
> *JUST ADDED U HOMIE
> *


OK LET ME LOG IN ON MYSPACE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 10:24 AM~16733000
> *OK LET ME LOG IN ON MYSPACE
> *


I COULDNT FIND U ..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 10:19 AM~16732970
> *i jus went to the pic and right click saved to my computer then uploaded it to phototbucket it was no biggie homie  GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY THATS RITE.I STILL NEED MY LIL HOMIES BIKE ILL GET WITH YOU WHEN I GET IT SO YOU CAN PUT IT HERE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 26 2010, 10:24 AM~16733006
> *I COULDNT FIND U ..
> *


LOOK FOR ME AS HRJ956


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 11:26 AM~16733019
> *LOOK FOR ME AS HRJ956
> *


COULDNT FIND YOU EITHER HOMIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hector wuts your last name


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 11:10 AM~16732903
> *mine is www.myspace.com/westtexas_boi
> *


my bad homies its like this i forgot the underscore

this is me
http://www.myspace.com/westtexas_boi


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 10:30 AM~16733078
> *my bad homies its like this i forgot the underscore
> *


YA THANX I WAS ABOUT TO SAY IF YOU WHERE SOME RED GUY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ALOT BETTER THEN THAT OTHER FOOOO I WAS GOING TO TELL YOU TO GET ON TRACK FIRST LOL BUT THANK GOD ITS NOT YOU


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 11:35 AM~16733132
> *ALOT BETTER THEN THAT OTHER FOOOO I WAS GOING TO TELL YOU TO GET ON TRACK FIRST LOL BUT THANK GOD ITS NOT YOU
> *


hell nah i like the color blue :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

COLORS DONT SHIT UNITED AND HELPING EACHOTHER IS WTF IT SHOULD BE BUT IT AINT THERES A WAR EVERY FUCKING DAY OVER SOME FUCKING COLORS MEN THAT SUX DOG.BUT I WONT GET STARTED ITS A NEVER ENDING STORY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 26 2010, 11:24 AM~16733006
> *I COULDNT FIND U ..
> *


i sent you a request


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

sounds like its gonna be bad ass


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 11:52 AM~16733315
> *COLORS DONT SHIT UNITED AND HELPING EACHOTHER IS WTF IT SHOULD BE BUT IT AINT THERES A WAR EVERY FUCKING DAY OVER SOME FUCKING COLORS MEN THAT SUX DOG.BUT I WONT GET STARTED ITS A NEVER ENDING STORY
> *


i didnt mean it as a gang thing i could care less bout gangs


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 11:10 AM~16733501
> *i didnt mean it as a gang thing i could care less bout gangs
> *


THATS GOOD BROTHER MY BAD YOU MEANT IT AS GT THING.IF THATS THE CASE BLUE ALL THE WAY GT ALL DAY.I ADDED YOU ON MYSPACE THERE YOU CAN SEE THE BIKES.BETTER PICS COMEING SOON.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GT FAM HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND AND KEEP THOSE PLAQUES UP HIGH IN THE SKY  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 26 2010, 09:41 AM~16732712
> *CLEAN CLEAN ... CANT WAIT TO SEEE IT ...
> *


i want it back so bad!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 01:04 PM~16733946
> *THATS GOOD BROTHER MY BAD YOU MEANT IT AS GT THING.IF THATS THE CASE BLUE ALL THE WAY GT ALL DAY.I ADDED YOU ON MYSPACE THERE YOU CAN SEE THE BIKES.BETTER PICS COMEING SOON.
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

heres a pic of the laredo bikes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 05:21 PM~16736339
> *heres a pic of the laredo bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY R CLEAN!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 05:10 PM~16725304
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW ARE YOU
> *


 im doing good homie just trying to get ready for the car show season


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:02 PM~16737707
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


Q-VO CARNAL!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2010, 09:25 PM~16737946
> *Q-VO CARNAL!!!
> *


NADA NUEVO CARNAL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:35 PM~16738025
> *NADA NUEVO CARNAL
> *


HEY MANDAME FOTOS DE LAS BIKES PARA ENSENARLAS EL DOMINGO!!


----------



## Fleetangel

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=528332&st=0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2010, 09:40 PM~16738077
> *HEY MANDAME FOTOS DE LAS BIKES PARA ENSENARLAS EL DOMINGO!!
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

here u go hector my brother this is hectors 26in beach cruiser it is a 68 huffy with out the seat :biggrin: hope the GoodTimes family likes this bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 PM~16738378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go hector my brother this is hectors 26in beach cruiser it is a 68 huffy with out the seat  :biggrin: hope the GoodTimes family likes this bike
> *


NICE RIDE!!!...ENOUGH SPACE FOR MURALS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOT IT!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 PM~16738378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go hector my brother this is hectors 26in beach cruiser it is a 68 huffy with out the seat  :biggrin: hope the GoodTimes family likes this bike
> *


nice  the frame look's hotttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 PM~16738378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go hector my brother this is hectors 26in beach cruiser it is a 68 huffy with out the seat  :biggrin: hope the GoodTimes family likes this bike
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 05:21 PM~16736339
> *heres a pic of the laredo bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    BIKES ARE CLEAN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 26 2010, 06:10 PM~16736822
> *im doing good homie just trying to get ready for the car show season
> *


WHAT ARE YOU WORKN ON. ARE U GOING TO AZ NEXT WEEK ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 26 2010, 08:02 PM~16737707
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2010, 05:01 PM~16736195
> *i want it back so bad!!!
> *


DID U GET UR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey goodtimers whats going on? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 27 2010, 01:46 PM~16742859
> *hey goodtimers whats going on? :biggrin:
> *


SEE U TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel

SEE U GUYS TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel

IM NOT TAKIN BIKE!!!...BUT ILL BE THERE!


----------



## classic53

what up every one see you in a few hrs at the show.


----------



## milkbone

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW EVERYONE... WISH I WAS THERE ENJOYING THAT WARM WEATHER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

LOOKIN GOOD BIKE CLUB


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Feb 28 2010, 10:07 PM~16754753-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2010, 10:08 PM~16754775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 PM~16738378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go hector my brother this is hectors 26in beach cruiser it is a 68 huffy with out the seat  :biggrin: hope the GoodTimes family likes this bike
> *


THANK YOU LARY.GT FAMILY THIS IS ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS HIS IN LOWRIDER STYLE C.C IN SAN ANTONIO TX CHAPTER.LARY MADE THE GOLD BIKE THEN HE JUMPED TO CARS AND SOLD IT TO ME.HIS A KOOL GUY I MEAN HE EVEN TOOK ME OUT OF JAIL WHEN I DIDNT HAVE NO FAMILY NAR BY.THANK YOU AGIAN LARY.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16738452
> *NICE RIDE!!!...ENOUGH SPACE FOR MURALS!!!
> *


YES SIR WE DONT KNOW IF TO ADD MORE STUFF TO IT OR NOT WE LIKE THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK CLEAN AND RIDEABLE.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 26 2010, 09:40 PM~16738594
> *nice  the frame look's hotttt
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER ITS JUST THAT OLDSCHOOL LOOK THAT BRINGS IT OUT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 27 2010, 08:49 AM~16740947
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 28 2010, 10:03 PM~16755617
> *ttt
> *


WHAT IT DO WEST WEST

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2010, 09:36 PM~16755213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS CLEAN GREAT JOB GT FAM :thumbsup: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2010, 09:33 PM~16755161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS  KEEP IT UP FAM :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

DAM LOOKING GOOD FAM WISH WE WHERE THERE.GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

Congrats to all GoodTimers that showed up yesterday and repped the big GT  You guys and girls looked good & strong out there and earned that club participation trophy :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 1 2010, 08:10 AM~16759129
> *Congrats to all GoodTimers that showed up yesterday and repped the big GT    You guys and girls looked good & strong out there and earned that club participation trophy :biggrin:
> *


GOODTIMES DID REALLY GOOOD.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 1 2010, 09:10 AM~16759129
> *Congrats to all GoodTimers that showed up yesterday and repped the big GT    You guys and girls looked good & strong out there and earned that club participation trophy :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS GOODTIMERS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 1 2010, 08:43 AM~16758958
> *WHAT IT DO WEST WEST
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLEN LOKO


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 1 2010, 10:11 AM~16759882
> *CHILLEN LOKO
> *


THATS GOOD CARNAL.HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?


----------



## Los 210

Lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Mar 1 2010, 10:50 AM~16760190
> *Lookin good :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO AMIGOS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

COGRATS TO ALL GTIMERS.NICE DISPLAYS KEEP IT GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2010, 10:33 PM~16755161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: 
AWH! GREAT PICS JR.
AND THE PRESSURE ITS ON TO START MY GIRLS PEDAL CAR....EVEN THOUGH I WANTED ANOTHER BIKE... :happysad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 1 2010, 09:10 AM~16759129
> *Congrats to all GoodTimers that showed up yesterday and repped the big GT    You guys and girls looked good & strong out there and earned that club participation trophy :biggrin:
> *


X2 WELL SAID RANDAH
I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR GOING AND
FOR ALL WHO WENT TO SUPPORT THE BIKE CLUB....
THATS HOW US GOOD TIMES FAMILY DO IT....
SUPPORT EACH OTHER.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GREAT LINE UP 
CONGRATULATIONS FLEET FOR TAKIN HOME MOST
MEMBERS TROPHY.....YOU DESERVED IT AND MORE... :biggrin: 
YOU DO A GREAT JOB AS A PRESIDENT OF THE BIKE CLUB....
KEEP IT PUSHIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 1 2010, 04:51 PM~16763263
> *GREAT LINE UP
> CONGRATULATIONS FLEET FOR TAKIN HOME MOST
> MEMBERS TROPHY.....YOU DESERVED IT AND MORE... :biggrin:
> YOU DO A GREAT JOB AS A PRESIDENT OF THE BIKE CLUB....
> KEEP IT PUSHIN
> *


I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO MADE IT TO THE SHOW!!!....GREAT TIME I HAD!!!!....I WONT BE ONLINE THAT OFTEN SO KEEP IT ON TOP!!!!!......I ALSO WANNA CONGRATULATE EVERYBODY WHO PLACED YESTERDAY!!!...GOOD JOB N SEE U GUYS SOON!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 1 2010, 04:48 PM~16763240
> *X2 WELL SAID RANDAH
> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR GOING AND
> FOR ALL WHO WENT TO SUPPORT THE BIKE CLUB....
> THATS HOW US GOOD TIMES FAMILY DO IT....
> SUPPORT EACH OTHER.....
> *


2010 IS OURS!!!....GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE ... I SAY ALL OF US AND INCLUDING KIDS SHOULD GETS TATS....LOL...JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJK... JUST KIDDING... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 1 2010, 05:39 PM~16763664
> *I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO MADE IT TO THE SHOW!!!....GREAT TIME I HAD!!!!....I WONT BE ONLINE THAT OFTEN SO KEEP IT ON TOP!!!!!......I ALSO WANNA CONGRATULATE EVERYBODY WHO PLACED YESTERDAY!!!...GOOD JOB N SEE U GUYS SOON!!
> *


HOW WAS THAT TROPHIE LAST NIGHT... :boink: ...LOL... I SEEN U RUNNING TO GET IT....LOL...JUST PLAYN WITH U ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 1 2010, 04:44 PM~16763207
> *:cheesy:
> AWH! GREAT PICS JR.
> AND THE PRESSURE ITS ON TO START MY GIRLS PEDAL CAR....EVEN THOUGH I WANTED ANOTHER BIKE... :happysad:
> *



IF U DONT WANT THE PEDAL CAR U KNOW MY DAD WILL BUY IT. HAHAHA WE WERE ON EBAY ALL NIGHT LOOKN FOR ONE.


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 05:52 PM~16763837
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE ... I SAY ALL OF US AND INCLUDING KIDS SHOULD GETS TATS....LOL...JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJK... JUST KIDDING...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CRAZY FOO :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey just stoppin by to say we did great yesterday g-timers!!! were supporting eachothter all the way!!!! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

A few more pics from yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 1 2010, 09:50 PM~16767048
> *A few more pics from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS.. AND HAHAHA THEY CLEAN THE CHROME UNDIES ON THE LIL CART


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 1 2010, 09:36 PM~16766831
> *YOU CRAZY FOO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAHAH THAT BE CRAZY BUT TIGHT ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 1 2010, 08:15 PM~16765673
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GEEE


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 10:43 PM~16767852
> *WHATS UP GEEE
> *


nothing much just her having truble loading the pic :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 1 2010, 11:15 PM~16768287
> *nothing much just her having truble loading the pic :wow:
> *


U TRYN TO POST THEM UP HERE.


----------



## David Cervantes

:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 1 2010, 11:38 PM~16768568
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *



U HAVE A PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 11:41 PM~16768596
> *U HAVE A PHOTOBUCKET
> *


 :dunno: :yessad: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 1 2010, 11:43 PM~16768621
> *:dunno:  :yessad:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


GIVE ME CALL ILL HELP U OUT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

. I LIKE THE THREE WHEELER ALOT. NICE SOUNDS AND CANDY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:56 PM~16763888
> *IF U DONT WANT THE PEDAL CAR U KNOW MY DAD WILL BUY IT. HAHAHA WE WERE ON EBAY ALL NIGHT LOOKN FOR ONE.
> *




LOL!
TRUST ME I DONT WANT IT BUT...
I WANTED THE PIXIE, BUT JUST BY THINKING
OF ALL I HAVE TO DO WITH MY DAUGHTERS BIKE,
SETTING IT UP FOR THE CAR SHOWS MAKES ME THINK
TWICE...ITS TOO MUCH HARD WORK.....AND THE PEDAL
CAR IS JUST CARRY IT AND GO.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 06:52 PM~16763837
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE ... I SAY ALL OF US AND INCLUDING KIDS SHOULD GETS TATS....LOL...JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJK... JUST KIDDING...  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:twak: :twak: :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY GUY

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2010, 11:36 PM~16767745
> *NICE PICS.. AND HAHAHA THEY CLEAN THE CHROME UNDIES ON THE LIL CART
> *




PRETTY SOON THEY ARE :biggrin: 
RIGHT AFTER ARIZONA ITS GONNA GO TO
THE CANDY SHOP...AND GET PAINTED... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 1 2010, 10:50 PM~16767048
> *A few more pics from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
GREAT PICS RANDAH KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 1 2010, 06:39 PM~16763664
> *I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO MADE IT TO THE SHOW!!!....GREAT TIME I HAD!!!!....I WONT BE ONLINE THAT OFTEN SO KEEP IT ON TOP!!!!!......I ALSO WANNA CONGRATULATE EVERYBODY WHO PLACED YESTERDAY!!!...GOOD JOB N SEE U GUYS SOON!!
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TRUE MEMORIES BIKE SHOW 2010


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 10:12 AM~16771274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  FUNNY GUY
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 10:15 AM~16771293
> *PRETTY SOON THEY ARE  :biggrin:
> RIGHT AFTER ARIZONA ITS GONNA GO TO
> THE CANDY SHOP...AND GET PAINTED... :biggrin:
> *



I WANT TO BUY ONE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 10:25 AM~16771376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   NICE PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 10:06 AM~16771217
> *LOL!
> TRUST ME I DONT WANT IT BUT...
> I WANTED THE PIXIE, BUT JUST BY THINKING
> OF ALL I HAVE TO DO WITH MY DAUGHTERS BIKE,
> SETTING IT UP FOR THE CAR SHOWS MAKES ME THINK
> TWICE...ITS TOO MUCH HARD WORK.....AND THE PEDAL
> CAR IS JUST CARRY IT AND GO.....
> *


I KNOW I HATE WHEN WE GOT TO PUT IT WAY... BECUZ AT THE END WE ARE BURN OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 10:25 AM~16771376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIKE CLUB LOOKIN GOOD  GT


----------



## MEXICA

:rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 2 2010, 02:45 PM~16773581
> *:rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up bro...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 2 2010, 03:39 PM~16773527
> *BIKE CLUB LOOKIN GOOD   GT
> *




THANKS CHUCH


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:03 PM~16772292
> *I KNOW I HATE WHEN WE GOT TO PUT IT WAY... BECUZ AT THE END WE ARE BURN OUT
> *



:burn: X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 2 2010, 03:45 PM~16773581
> *:rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 01:01 PM~16772269
> *I WANT TO BUY ONE NOW :biggrin:
> *



WHAT KIND OF PEDAL CAR DO YOU WANT?
MY DAD IS A COLLECTION FREAK SO HE IS 
ALWAYS OUT LOOKING FOR IT AND HE MIGHT
BE ABLE TO GET YOU ONE.....HE GOT ONE JUST
LIKE ONE TURTLES BURGANDY PEDAL CAR....IN FAIR/GOOD
CONDITIONS NO RUST AND RUNNING ITS PINK.....


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 05:03 PM~16774799
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP 818 IT WAS NICE SEEN U GUYS ON SUNDAY...HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 10:24 AM~16771371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:29 PM~16775051
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *



*I KNOW HUH :biggrin: *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16774984
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!
> *


AQUI REPAIRING MY PC THE CD DRIVER DONT WORK :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 05:34 PM~16775102
> *AQUI REPAIRING MY PC  THE CD DRIVER DONT WORK  :angry:
> *


OHH....POST PICS OF THE BIKES HERE!!!....SO THE REST CAN SEE THEM!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 05:31 PM~16775070
> *I KNOW HUH  :biggrin:
> *


THAT HAS BEEN THE BEST SHOW IVE EVER BEEN TO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:36 PM~16775115
> *OHH....POST PICS OF THE BIKES HERE!!!....SO THE REST CAN SEE THEM!!!...
> *


I DONT HAVE PICS ON THIS PC I AM USING MY SISTER LAPTOP :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 05:48 PM~16775239
> *I DONT HAVE PICS ON THIS PC I AM USING MY SISTER LAPTOP  :biggrin:
> *


COOL...POST TEHM WHEN U CAN!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:49 PM~16775247
> *COOL...POST TEHM WHEN U CAN!
> *


SIMON GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16775138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 05:03 PM~16774799
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 05:38 PM~16775138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 2 2010, 04:50 PM~16774681
> *:burn: X2
> *


GOOD LUCK ON SUNDAY WITH THE HOT DAY TO...HAHAHAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TEXAS BIKE THAT THEY GOING TO REDO ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*LIL GOODTIMERS I NEED SOME CHROME RIMS WITH TIRES IF POSSIBLE...FOR MY SONS LOWRIDER BIKE IF ANYONE HAS SOME SITTING AROUND GET AT ME WIT A $$$ .......PM ME!!! THANKS *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

*MUCH PROPS TO ALL OF YOU FOR SHOWING STRONG ON SUNDAY.....YOU GUYS ALL LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE AND ALWAYS MAKE US PROUD....STAY UP GOODTIMERS, STAY POSITIVE , AND ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL......GOODTIMES BIKES WORLD WIDE KEEP REPEN HARD.....GT ALL DAY!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 2 2010, 10:49 PM~16779483
> *LIL GOODTIMERS I NEED SOME  CHROME RIMS WITH TIRES IF POSSIBLE...FOR MY SONS LOWRIDER BIKE IF ANYONE HAS SOME SITTING AROUND GET AT ME WIT A $$$ .......PM ME!!! THANKS
> *


PM SENT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 10:23 PM~16779173
> *TEXAS BIKE THAT THEY GOING TO REDO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS OUR THIRD BIKE FROM OUR LIL HOMIE JOSE.WE ARE GOING TO REDO IT FROM THE GROUND UP.HIS ONLY 13 AND THIS IS HIS FIRST BIKE.HE BOUGHT THE FRAME LIKE THAT AND HE PUT IN ALL THE PARTS SLOWLY BUT HE HANGS IN THE GAME.IT MIT HAVE ITS DOWN FALLS.BUT LETS GET ONE THING STRAIGHT ITS A DAILY DRIVER.WE FIX UP BIKES AND USE THEM AS WILL.I MEAN THATS THE WHOLE POINT RITE ROLLING WITH ARE LOWS AND HELPING KIDS STAY OUT OF TROUBLE.THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING MY BOY AND ANY IDEAS FEEL FREE TO POST THEM.THANK YOU AGIAN LOWRIDER FAMILY


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOODMORNING GT FAM


----------



## ch3cy67

GOODMORNING MY GOODTIMES FAMILIA...HERE'S A TRACK THAT MY LIL COUSIN CITO AKA "LIL FELON" HAS BEEN WORKING ON FOR A WHILE. THE TRACK IS FINALLY FINISHED AND READY TO BE HEARD. IT'S FOR ALL MY GOODTIMES FAMILIA...TO BUMP IN THE TRUNK. HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY

http://www.zshare.net/audio/73270576244fedb7/

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wzuzgyxmkrg/Goodtimes.mp3


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> GOODMORNING MY GOODTIMES FAMILIA...HERE'S A TRACK THAT MY LIL COUSIN CITO AKA "LIL FELON" HAS BEEN WORKING ON FOR A WHILE. THE TRACK IS FINALLY FINISHED AND READY TO BE HEARD. IT'S FOR ALL MY GOODTIMES FAMILIA...TO BUMP IN THE TRUNK. HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/73270576244fedb7/
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wzuzgyxmkrg/Goodtimes.mp3
> [/quote
> 
> MAN THATS A BADASS SONG.GREAT JOB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Mar 3 2010, 10:33 AM~16783658
> *GOODMORNING MY GOODTIMES FAMILIA...HERE'S A TRACK THAT MY LIL COUSIN CITO AKA "LIL FELON" HAS BEEN WORKING ON FOR A WHILE. THE TRACK IS FINALLY FINISHED AND READY TO BE HEARD. IT'S FOR ALL MY GOODTIMES FAMILIA...TO BUMP IN THE TRUNK. HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/73270576244fedb7/
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/wzuzgyxmkrg/Goodtimes.mp3
> *



I LIKE IT .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 3 2010, 07:32 AM~16782112
> *THIS IS OUR THIRD BIKE FROM OUR LIL HOMIE JOSE.WE ARE GOING TO REDO IT FROM THE GROUND UP.HIS ONLY 13 AND THIS IS HIS FIRST BIKE.HE BOUGHT THE FRAME LIKE THAT AND HE PUT IN ALL THE PARTS SLOWLY BUT HE HANGS IN THE GAME.IT MIT HAVE ITS DOWN FALLS.BUT LETS GET ONE THING STRAIGHT ITS A DAILY DRIVER.WE FIX UP BIKES AND USE THEM AS WILL.I MEAN THATS THE WHOLE POINT RITE ROLLING WITH ARE LOWS AND HELPING KIDS STAY OUT OF TROUBLE.THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING MY BOY AND ANY IDEAS FEEL FREE TO POST THEM.THANK YOU AGIAN LOWRIDER FAMILY
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    GOOD WORDS HOMIE.


----------



## lninjo




----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 04:49 PM~16775247
> *COOL...POST TEHM WHEN U CAN!
> *


Sup fleet.....you guys looked good out there on Sunday. Hey Homie, did you get your feria yet???.....PM me let me know bro. Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT


----------



## David Cervantes

LUKING GOOD :wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 06:40 PM~16775153
> *THAT HAS BEEN THE BEST SHOW IVE EVER BEEN TO!
> *




I HAD A GOOD TIME....
WE HAD ALOT OF WINNERS
CONGRATS TO ALL ... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 11:19 PM~16779125
> *GOOD LUCK ON SUNDAY WITH THE HOT DAY TO...HAHAHAHA
> *


  :420: :burn: 
*I KNOW HUH*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 3 2010, 08:14 PM~16788913
> *  :420:  :burn:
> I KNOW HUH
> *


hahahaha ill be home in the air condition...but i think its raining.. :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 3 2010, 06:23 PM~16787822
> *WAZ UP GT
> *



whats up bro i herd so post to rain in here in LA u still going to bike show.


----------



## lninjo




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Mar 4 2010, 10:53 AM~16795199
> *
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2010, 01:44 PM~16796458
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


TTTT :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

TTT :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 1 2010, 11:45 AM~16760157
> *THATS GOOD CARNAL.HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?
> *


hey sorry i havent posted your pics yet my email is acting up but i will post them as soon as i can


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 5 2010, 01:02 AM~16802913
> *hey sorry i havent posted your pics yet my email is acting up but i will post them as soon as i can
> *


THATS KOOL AS YOU CAN SEE THAT LIL GTIMES DID IT ALREADY.THANK YOU FOR YOUR BACK UP.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING GTIMERS.JUST A HEADS UP.WERE GOING TO SHOW IN ZAPATA TEXAS TOMARROW 3/6/2010 FOR A CAR SHOW AND COOK OFF.YOU CAN SEARCH INFO UNDER ZAPATA TEXAS EVENTS AND GO TO UPCOMEING EVENTS AND YOULL SEE THE INFO.ILL POST PICS OF THE EVENT ON MONDAY.THANK YOU GT FAMILY.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

1ST SHIFT CHECKING IN.ITS FRIDAY GT FAM WHERE WE AT :boink:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GTIMERS!!!....FINALLY GET TO GET ON LAYITLOW!!!....KEEP IT ON TOP FAM!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD LUCK AT AZ!


----------



## Fleetangel

ANYBODY GOT PICS?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 5 2010, 08:20 AM~16803823
> *THATS KOOL AS YOU CAN SEE THAT LIL GTIMES DID IT ALREADY.THANK YOU FOR YOUR BACK UP.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 5 2010, 07:29 AM~16803859
> *GOOD MORNING GTIMERS.JUST A HEADS UP.WERE GOING TO SHOW IN ZAPATA TEXAS TOMARROW 3/6/2010 FOR A CAR SHOW AND COOK OFF.YOU CAN SEARCH INFO UNDER ZAPATA TEXAS EVENTS AND GO TO UPCOMEING EVENTS AND YOULL SEE THE INFO.ILL POST PICS OF THE EVENT ON MONDAY.THANK YOU GT FAMILY.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




good shit bro ... cant wait to see pics.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 5 2010, 09:49 PM~16810098
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS?
> *


what kind of pics u lookn for.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats crackn gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 5 2010, 09:42 PM~16810015
> *WUZ UP GTIMERS!!!....FINALLY GET TO GET ON LAYITLOW!!!....KEEP IT ON TOP FAM!!!
> *


good luck on ur dance ...member pics or it didnt happen :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 5 2010, 12:05 AM~16802598
> *TTT :wow:
> *


did u get the pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

goodtimes bc is puttn it down in az


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i miss my old cutlass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

also regret getting rid of my 62 :tears:


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 7 2010, 12:08 AM~16817469
> *i miss my old cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super nice bro :cheesy:


----------



## lninjo

gt ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 6 2010, 10:59 PM~16817398
> *did u get the pics
> *


yea i did :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DO GTIMERS :wave: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DO GTIMERS :wave: 


:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES B.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DO GTIMERS 1ST SHIFT CLOCKING IN:biggrin: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES B.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DAW GTIMERS PICS COMEING TOMARROW IM SORRY FOR THE WAIT DIDNT HAVE TIME TODAY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 8 2010, 03:30 PM~16829860
> *WHAT IT DAW GTIMERS PICS COMEING TOMARROW IM SORRY FOR THE WAIT DIDNT HAVE TIME TODAY.
> *



ITS ALL GOOD BRO HOW WAS THE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 8 2010, 06:52 AM~16826310
> *WHAT IT DO GTIMERS  1ST SHIFT CLOCKING IN:biggrin:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: GOODTIMES B.C :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Mar 7 2010, 01:05 PM~16820298
> *super nice bro :cheesy:
> *



THANKS BRO ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 7 2010, 08:49 PM~16823607
> *yea i did  :biggrin:
> *



DID U CHECK OUT THE CAR


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 8 2010, 06:49 AM~16826301
> *WHAT IT DO GTIMERS  :wave:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wud up bro!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 6 2010, 10:25 AM~16813041
> *good luck on ur dance ...member pics or it didnt happen  :wow:
> *


THE CROWD WENT CRAZY FOR US!!...BUT WE LOST CUZ ONE OF THE GUYS DIDNT GO!....


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT 818


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 8 2010, 07:43 PM~16832306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: CLEAN CLEAN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 8 2010, 05:13 PM~16830732
> *THE CROWD WENT CRAZY FOR US!!...BUT WE LOST CUZ ONE OF THE GUYS DIDNT GO!....
> *



WHAT KIND OF DANCES DO U DO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 2 2010, 05:29 PM~16775051
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *


QUE ONDA ROBERT!! WE NEED TO GET THAT TRAILR FINISHED SO IT WILL LOOK EVEN BETTER!


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow 818 :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2010, 08:14 PM~16832797
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  CLEAN CLEAN
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 08:47 PM~16833283
> *QUE ONDA ROBERT!! WE NEED TO GET THAT TRAILR FINISHED SO IT WILL LOOK EVEN BETTER!
> *


im ready wenever u are :happysad:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 8 2010, 10:06 PM~16834315
> *im ready wenever u are  :happysad:
> *


 ORALE CARNAL,,THE RAIN SHOULD BE GONE NOW SO I WILL CUT EVERYTHING AND HIT U GUYS UP SO WE CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 8 2010, 10:06 PM~16834300
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


DID U CHECK OUT THE 48


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16833189
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE .. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

GT TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:56 PM~16830533
> *ITS ALL GOOD BRO HOW WAS THE SHOW
> *


X2


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:56 PM~16830533
> *ITS ALL GOOD BRO HOW WAS THE SHOW
> *


THE SHOW WAS OK IT RAIN ALL DAY.AT THE END IT SUCKED WE DIDNT TAKE ANYTHING.ILL POST PICS OF THE WINNERS AND YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK.I WAS PISSED OFF. BUT SHIT ITS LIKE THE GT FAM SAYS WIN OR LOSE ITS A GOODTIME.


----------



## 67 hollywood

sexy


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 9 2010, 01:15 AM~16835868
> *X2
> *


WAS UP WEST WEST DAM THAT SHOW SUCKED.ILL POST THOSE PICS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 9 2010, 01:47 AM~16836021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD TURTLE.MINE IS NEXT TO GET A TURTLE TOUCH PIANT JOB


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 9 2010, 07:33 AM~16837011
> *sexy
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 8 2010, 05:11 PM~16830707
> *wud up bro!!!
> *


WHAT IT DEW FLEET MEN LONG TIME NO SEE.HOW YOU GUYS HOLDING IT DOWN IN CALI?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*GREAT PICS TURTLE I FINALLY GET A NEW CAMERA AND
THE WHOLE TIME I KEPT FORGETTING IT IN THE HOTEL * :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HITTING SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND FOR THE SHOW :biggrin: *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!
[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY GUYS THE QUEENS ARE BACK 
BRINGING HOME 2 AWARDS.....
[/b]DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD








QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL








CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!
[/quote]


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HEY GUYS THE QUEENS ARE BACK FROM
REPN GOOD TIMES ALL THE WAY TO A.Z. BRINGING HOME *
[/b]DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD








QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL








CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!
[/quote]


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> *HEY GUYS THE QUEENS ARE BACK FROM
> REPN GOOD TIMES ALL THE WAY TO A.Z. BRINGING HOME *
> [/b]DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!



[/quote]
CONGRATS TO THE QUEENS.GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> *HEY GUYS THE QUEENS ARE BACK FROM
> REPN GOOD TIMES ALL THE WAY TO A.Z. BRINGING HOME *
> [/b]DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!



[/quote]
CONGRAT TO THE QUEENS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 9 2010, 08:38 AM~16837029
> *WAS UP WEST WEST DAM THAT SHOW SUCKED.ILL POST THOSE PICS AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK  :roflmao:
> *


    

HERES SOME BIKES THAT WERE AT THE MAKE A WISH SHOW THIS WEEKEND

BROWN IMPRESSIONS C. C.

























PURA VIDA C. C.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 9 2010, 12:34 PM~16839477
> *
> 
> HERES SOME BIKES THAT WERE AT THE MAKE A WISH SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> BROWN IMPRESSIONS C. C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURA VIDA C. C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DO WEST WEST YA I SEEN THOSE.THATS BROWNS THERE FROM LAREDO TX WILL THE MOTHER CHAPTER.THOSE BIKES ARE CLEAN.WHICH ONE TOOK FIRST?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SORRY GUYS ABOUT THE PICS BUT MY WIFE IS THE ONE THAT DOES THE PIC THING.SHES AT THE DOCTOR ABOUT TO FIND OUT IF WERE GOING TO HAVE A BOY OR GIRL. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 9 2010, 02:28 PM~16839984
> *WHAT IT DO WEST WEST YA I SEEN THOSE.THATS BROWNS THERE FROM LAREDO TX WILL THE MOTHER CHAPTER.THOSE BIKES ARE CLEAN.WHICH ONE TOOK FIRST?
> *


THE BIKES FROM BROWNS ARE FROM UP HERE WITH THE AMARILLO AND HEREFORD CHAPTERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 9 2010, 03:27 PM~16841061
> *THE BIKES FROM BROWNS ARE FROM UP HERE WITH THE AMARILLO AND HEREFORD CHAPTERS
> *


KOOL SO WHICH ONE TOOK IT?


----------



## vicmarcos

> HERES SOME BIKES THAT WERE AT THE MAKE A WISH SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> BROWN IMPRESSIONS C. C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really like this bike looks hella clean


----------



## BIG ANDREW

CONGRATS TO OUR QUEENS! 818 DOING BIG THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

CONGRATS TO OUR QUEENS! 818 DOING BIG THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

did good reppin in AZ gtimers!!! From the bike club the queens won as well as Angel from Yuma!!! Congrats to those GTIMERS way to go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 9 2010, 04:49 PM~16841219
> *KOOL SO WHICH ONE TOOK IT?
> *


dont know didnt stay for the awards


----------



## lninjo

> *HEY GUYS THE QUEENS ARE BACK FROM
> REPN GOOD TIMES ALL THE WAY TO A.Z. BRINGING HOME *
> [/b]DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!



[/quote]
this is a beautiful piece


----------



## lninjo

the crown in the paint is indescribable ,,,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> *HEY GUYS THE QUEENS ARE BACK FROM
> REPN GOOD TIMES ALL THE WAY TO A.Z. BRINGING HOME *
> [/b]DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!



[/quote]

CONGRATS ON THE WIN..


----------



## TonyO

congrats on the wins GT showed hard in PHX :thumbsup:


----------



## monte carlo rider

Good times I.E


----------



## Reynaldo866

where are you guess at


----------



## -GT- RAY

HERE THEY ARE LIL JOE.....GOODTIMES INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB AT THE PHOENIX SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 07:59 PM~16854710
> *HERE THEY ARE LIL JOE.....GOODTIMES INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB AT THE PHOENIX SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks I need a camra


----------



## -GT- RAY

AND IM ALSO WORKING ON THIS 20 INCH FRAME FOR GOODTIMES I.E. BIKE CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

WHAT DO YOU THINK GOODTIMERS........GOT IT FROM FLEETANGLE(ROBERTO)............CANT WAIT TO GET IT OUT ALL DONE UP!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

felizidades on bringing home the gold :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 9 2010, 07:29 PM~16843733
> *CONGRATS TO OUR QUEENS! 818 DOING BIG THINGS :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MORE PICS,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 08:44 PM~16855210
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK GOODTIMERS........GOT IT FROM FLEETANGLE(ROBERTO)............CANT WAIT TO GET IT OUT ALL DONE UP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE BIKES FELLAS


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2010, 12:25 AM~16857652
> * MORE PICS,
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 11 2010, 03:42 AM~16858097
> *NICE BIKES FELLAS
> *


thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider

i gave this to little brother he is working on it


----------



## BIG ANDREW

goodn u?
i got my parts


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 11:05 AM~16859659
> *goodn u?
> i got my parts
> *



WHATS UP ANDREW! :biggrin: 
I SAW YOUR PARTS AT JAGSTER'S SHOP
THEY LOOK CLEAN....CRAZY TOO....
SO WHEN ARE YOU GONNA PUT IT ALL TOGETHER?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 9 2010, 08:29 PM~16843733
> *CONGRATS TO OUR QUEENS! 818 DOING BIG THINGS :biggrin:
> *



THANK YOU! IT FEELS GOOD TO GO OUT THERE AND REP...
EVEN IF WE COME HOME EMPTY HANDED BUT THE THING IS TO
BE OUT THERE....I CANT WAIT FOR ALL YOU GUYS TO BE DONE WITH
YOUR BIKES AND HIT SAN BERNADINO AND VEGAS :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP 805


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 11 2010, 11:07 AM~16859680
> *WHATS UP ANDREW!  :biggrin:
> I SAW YOUR PARTS AT JAGSTER'S SHOP
> THEY LOOK CLEAN....CRAZY TOO....
> SO WHEN ARE YOU GONNA PUT IT ALL TOGETHER?
> *


thanks my handle bars need some more work but hopefully its all done by SD


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 06:33 PM~16853210
> *congrats on the wins  GT showed hard in PHX :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:44 PM~16855210
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK GOODTIMERS........GOT IT FROM FLEETANGLE(ROBERTO)............CANT WAIT TO GET IT OUT ALL DONE UP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD HE DID A GREAT JOB.....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i also need to find a chromer


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Mar 10 2010, 04:10 PM~16851962
> *the crown in the paint is indescribable ,,,,
> *



THANK YOU


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 11:42 AM~16860012
> *thanks my handle bars need some more work but hopefully its all done by SD
> *


DO YOU WANT TO TAKE YOUR BIKE TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW :cheesy: CAUSE ON THE 15 IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER....I TOOK COPIES OF THE REGS...LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN FILL ONE OUT FOR YOU....MOVING DAY IS SATURDAY ON THE 20TH....WHAT DO YOU NEED TO CHROME....I KNOW THIS GUY THAT HAVES SOME BAD AS CHROME TOP OF THE LINE FOR A GOOD PRICE......


----------



## BIG ANDREW

yea i hope iget it done for that i want to take it


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 11:55 AM~16860141
> *yea i hope iget it done for that i want to take it
> *



LET ME KNOW A.S.A.P BEFORE THE DEAD LINE...SO WHAT DO YOU NEED CHROME


----------



## BIG ANDREW

my rims and spokes thats it im really close to getting it done


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 11:59 AM~16860179
> *my rims and spokes thats it im really close to getting it done
> *



YOUR NOT GETTING THEM POWDER COATED ANYMORE...
DID YOU GET TO ENGRAVE THEM....
I CAN CALL THAT GUY OR I CAN GIVE YOU HES NUMBER....
SO IS THAT ALL YOU NEED TO GET IT DONE EVERYTHING ELSE IS DONE :cheesy:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

yea ima send the stuff to powercoating when i get em i orrerd a steering tube im just waiting for that thats pretty much it :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 12:08 PM~16860275
> *yea ima send the stuff to powercoating when i get em i orrerd a steering tube  im just waiting for that thats pretty much it :biggrin:
> *



KOOL :biggrin: CAUSE I NEED SOME BACK UP IM THINKING NO BIKE IS GONNA BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO SD BUT OURS....TURTLE IS GONNA BE BUSY THAT WEEK HES STILL NOT TO SURE, IM GONNA CALL HIM..... :x: AND SEE IF MAYBE ALEX MIGHT WANT TO GO....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

yea i really wanna make it to sd


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)1 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO THERE!*
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 12:19 PM~16860382
> *yea i really wanna make it to sd
> *


*
ALRIGHT KOOL LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING ILL BE FREE THIS WEEKEND IF YOU NEED FOR ME TO TAKE YOU TO TAKE YOU ANYWHERE I BELIEVE THERES NO SHOWS WERE ATTENDING THIS WEEKEND BUT TO RELAX AND JUST GET READY TO HIT SAN DIEGO NEXT WEEKEND....I ALREADY TURNED IN MY REGISTRATION FORM ABOUT A MONTH AGO ALONG WITH THE A.Z.
SO THATS FOR SURE WERE GOING...*


----------



## BIG ANDREW

can i have the engravers number


----------



## BIG ANDREW

and tha chromer


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 12:31 PM~16860468
> *can i have the engravers number
> *


*
YEAH SURE HOLD ON......................................

OK HERE IT GOES......
818-497-4014 HES NAME IS MIGUEL
JUST TELL HIM THAT YOUR FROM GOOD TIMES AND
THAT I WENDY SEND YOU AND HE'LL GIVE YOU A HELLOUT OF A DEAL
ITS A GT DISCOUNT.....  *
I KNOW HE MIGHT BE CAUGHT UP ON SOME THINGS RIGHT NOW BY WHEN DO YOU NEED THE THINGS ENGRAVED?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

i want them asap for sd


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16860483
> *and tha chromer
> *



OK THE CHROMER IS 
818-581-7337
HES A PAISA ONLY SPEAKS SPANISH SO BARE WITH HIM....
HE DOESNT HAVE A SHOP HE DOES IT ON THE SIDE....SO HE DOESNT DO
BIG PARTS BUT LIKE FOR YOUR WHEELS IM PRETTY SURE HE CAN DO THAT...
HE DID A FEW THINGS FOR MY HUSBANDS CAR....YOU NEED
TO WORK ON HES SCHEDULE THOUGH CAUSE HE HAVES ANOTHER JOB
SO ONLY WHEN HE HAVES SPARE TIME HE CAN MEET YOU UP....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 12:36 PM~16860508
> *i want them asap for sd
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 
IM NOT SO SURE HE'LL HAVE THEM BY THEN OR HE MIGHT BUT REMEMBER YOU STILL GOT TO TAKE IT TO THE CHROMER AND STILL GOT TO GET THEM RELACE...
LET ME CALL HIM RIGHT NOW HOW BUSY IS HE....OH AND HE IS STAYING NOW IN LONG BEACH HE JUST MOVED A FEW MONTHS AGO.....


----------



## BIG ANDREW

hahah ok ill try.. i just talkd to miguel


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 11 2010, 12:41 PM~16860555
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> IM NOT SO SURE HE'LL HAVE THEM BY THEN OR HE MIGHT BUT REMEMBER YOU STILL GOT TO TAKE IT TO THE CHROMER AND STILL GOT TO GET THEM RELACE...
> LET ME CALL HIM RIGHT NOW HOW BUSY IS HE....OH AND HE IS STAYING NOW IN LONG BEACH HE JUST MOVED A FEW MONTHS AGO.....
> *


ohh yea i do still gotta do all that


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 12:42 PM~16860568
> *hahah ok ill try.. i just talkd to miguel
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
YEAH HE TOLD ME HE HAD JUST SPOKE WITH YOU
SO HE SAID HE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT A.S.A.P BUT HE DOESNT
PROMISE.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 11 2010, 12:43 PM~16860577
> *ohh yea i do still gotta do all that
> *



YEAH IF YOU WOULD HAVE STARTED ATLEAST MONDAY OR TUESDAY 
YOU COULD HAVE BEEN FOR SURE DONE WITH IT....AND THATS PUSHING IT
YOU DONT HAVE ANOTHER SPARE OF WHEELS FOR RIGHT NOW JUST TO HIT THE SHOW.....?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OMG HERE THEY COME hno: hno: hno: MAS PUTO


----------



## Sj4lyfe

for the homie hotshot


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Mar 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16861039
> *for the homie hotshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





THANK YOU HOMIE FOR HELPING US OUT.OK PPL ONLY THE FIRST THREE ARE OURS THE ORANGE,GREEN AND GOLD.THE OTHER ONES WHERE THERE IN THE SHOW.


----------



## Sj4lyfe




----------



## Sj4lyfe




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Mar 11 2010, 12:44 PM~16861178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS ARE THE CARS IN THE SHOW DONT ASK I KNOW ITS NOT PART OF THE TOPIC.MY WIFE GOES ON A TRIP TAKEING PICS :biggrin: .


----------



## Sj4lyfe

DIDNT KNOW IF YOU WANTED ME TO PUT THE CARS IN THERE .SOME SLIPPED THROUGH. :biggrin: 



ANYTIME CARNAL. LET ME KNOW. IM AN I.T. GUY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Mar 11 2010, 12:48 PM~16861218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OK THE BLACK ONE TOOK 1ST AND I THINK THE TRIKE TOOK 2ND AND 3RD IM NOT TO SURE BUT ITS ONE OF THOSE.THATS ALL THE BIKES IN THAT SHOW


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Mar 11 2010, 12:49 PM~16861235
> *DIDNT KNOW IF YOU WANTED ME TO PUT THE CARS IN THERE .SOME SLIPPED THROUGH.  :biggrin:
> ANYTIME CARNAL. LET ME KNOW. IM AN I.T. GUY  :biggrin:
> *



NA ITS KOOL SO THAT GT FAMILIA CAN KNOW WHATS DOWN HERE.BUT THANK YOU AGIAN FOR EVERYTHING.WEVE BEEN TRYING PUT POST THIS PICS SEENS LIKE SUNDAY.MAN ITS A BITCH.BUT THANKS TO YOU GT BROTHER.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 11 2010, 11:58 AM~16861318
> *NA ITS KOOL SO THAT GT FAMILIA CAN KNOW WHATS DOWN HERE.BUT THANK YOU AGIAN FOR EVERYTHING.WEVE BEEN TRYING PUT POST THIS PICS SEENS LIKE SUNDAY.MAN ITS A BITCH.BUT THANKS TO YOU GT BROTHER.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ANYTIME HOMIE. GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ERRRR I WISH I HAD THE GT BIKE OUT SO I COULD ROLL TO ALL THE BIG SHOWS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 09:44 PM~16855210
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK GOODTIMERS........GOT IT FROM FLEETANGLE(ROBERTO)............CANT WAIT TO GET IT OUT ALL DONE UP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

does that plaque say siempre unidos


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 11 2010, 03:42 AM~16858097
> *NICE BIKES FELLAS
> *


THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 11 2010, 03:42 AM~16858097
> *NICE BIKES FELLAS
> *


THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 11 2010, 04:30 PM~16864123
> *looks good
> *


thanks bro!!!! thats my sons frame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## David Cervantes

is any body going to the show this sat 13 :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 11 2010, 10:52 PM~16865708
> *thanks bro!!!! thats my sons frame :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   another one reppin for GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 11 2010, 05:45 PM~16864244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that plaque say siempre unidos
> *



YES SIR THERE GOOD FRIENDS OF OURS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW GT FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 11 2010, 11:09 PM~16866824
> *is any body going to the show this sat 13 :cheesy:
> *


NOT US THATS FOR SURE LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 08:03 AM~16868623
> *YES SIR THERE GOOD FRIENDS OF OURS.
> *


theres a Siempre Unidos up here too i dont think there the same club though


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 08:23 AM~16868709
> *WHAT IT DEW GT FAMILIA  :wave:
> *


wuts up loko


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

GOOD morning 805


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 07:39 AM~16868804
> *theres a Siempre Unidos up here too i dont think there the same club though
> *


 :0 DAM FOREAL DO THEY HAVE A BOMD ON THERE PLAQUE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 07:39 AM~16868810
> *wuts up loko
> *


WASSS UP WEST WEST ITS JUST ME AND YOU UP IN HERE SO DAM EARLY.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 08:43 AM~16868839
> *:0 DAM FOREAL DO THEY HAVE A BOMD ON THERE PLAQUE
> *


nah this is there plaque


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 08:47 AM~16868854
> *WASSS UP WEST WEST ITS JUST ME AND YOU UP IN HERE SO DAM EARLY.
> *


i havent gone to sleep i been up all night :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2010, 05:14 PM~16863926
> *ERRRR I WISH I HAD THE GT BIKE OUT SO I COULD ROLL TO ALL THE BIG SHOWS.
> *


CHILL COUNT TO 10 SLOWLY LOL JK :rofl: IT TAKES TIME FOR GOODTHINGS TO COME OUT LIKE PLANNED.BELIEVE ME IVE BEEN THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 07:50 AM~16868880
> *nah this is there plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NA ITS NOT THE SAME CLUB BUT SAME LETTERS ON THAT PLAQUE FOR THERES HERE IN LAREDO


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 07:51 AM~16868888
> *i havent gone to sleep i been up all night  :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW GT DOES IT 24/7 DOG FOREAL :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 08:56 AM~16868931
> *THATS HOW GT DOES IT 24/7 DOG FOREAL :biggrin:
> *


   GoTta keep us on top


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 07:56 AM~16868933
> *:0
> *


SO WAS UP WITH YOUR FRAME?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 09:07 AM~16869016
> *SO WAS UP WITH YOUR FRAME?
> *


its here sitting in the corner :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 08:09 AM~16869029
> *its here sitting in the corner  :biggrin:
> *



LOL MAN WERE PUTTING ALOT OF TIME TO THE DISPLAYS FOR A CAR SHOW IN MAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 09:18 AM~16869093
> *LOL MAN WERE PUTTING ALOT OF TIME TO THE DISPLAYS FOR A CAR SHOW IN MAY
> *


down there


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 08:27 AM~16869159
> *down there
> *


YES SIR HERE IN LAREDO TX.IM TRYING TO GET A FLYER BUT I GUESS THEY HAVENT DONE THEM YET.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 07:58 AM~16868948
> *   GoTta keep us on top
> *


FU SURE GT ALL DAY NORTH SOUTH EAST WEST


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 11 2010, 01:01 PM~16860724
> *YEAH IF YOU WOULD HAVE STARTED ATLEAST MONDAY OR TUESDAY
> YOU COULD HAVE BEEN FOR SURE DONE WITH IT....AND THATS PUSHING IT
> YOU DONT HAVE ANOTHER SPARE OF WHEELS FOR RIGHT NOW JUST TO HIT THE SHOW.....?
> *


nope im not trying to take the bike apart twice


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NICE BIKES KEEP IT UP GREAT JOB YOU GUYS :biggrin: GT ALL THE WAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 09:44 AM~16869290
> *YES SIR HERE IN LAREDO TX.IM TRYING TO GET A FLYER BUT I GUESS THEY HAVENT DONE THEM YET.
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 12 2010, 10:21 AM~16869596
> *nope im not trying to take the bike apart twice
> *



NO I KNOW :uh: 
I KNEW IT WOULDNT HAPPEN ANYWAYS
IF YOU'VE WAITED SO LONG FOR THE BIKE TO 
COME OUT....IT NEEDS TO COME OUT RIGHT
JUST THE WAY YOU PLANNED IT TO.....BUT SAN BERNADINO
WILL BE A FOR SURE THANG :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GUYS THERE WILL BE A MEETING NEXT FRIDAY SAME TIME AND PLACE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Mar 9 2010, 08:38 PM~16843855
> *did good reppin in AZ gtimers!!! From the bike club the queens won as well as Angel from Yuma!!! Congrats to those GTIMERS way to go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



THEY HAVE NICE RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 12 2010, 12:09 AM~16866824
> *is any body going to the show this sat 13 :cheesy:
> *



WHERE AT AND WHO IS HAVING IT????????


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

OUR LITTLE G.TIMERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 12 2010, 01:47 PM~16871860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR LITTLE G.TIMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT PICS 818 NOW THATS FAMILIA A GT FAMILIA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 07:53 AM~16868904
> *CHILL COUNT TO 10 SLOWLY LOL JK :rofl: IT TAKES TIME FOR GOODTHINGS TO COME OUT LIKE PLANNED.BELIEVE ME IVE BEEN THERE :thumbsup:
> *



haaha i wish it be that easy ... to much money already got 2 gs in it not half ways done.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 12 2010, 01:47 PM~16871860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR LITTLE G.TIMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16870615
> *WHERE AT AND WHO IS HAVING IT????????
> *



old memories in east los like a block down montebello park


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i would be down but i got to get that money so i got to work...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 09:59 AM~16869879
> *NICE BIKES KEEP IT UP GREAT JOB YOU GUYS :biggrin: GT ALL THE WAY
> *


thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2010, 04:03 PM~16872496
> *whats up goodtimers.
> *


wut it dew


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WAS KOO TALKIN WITH THE HOMIE HOTSHOT TODAY KEEP PUSHIN GT ALL DAY


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 12 2010, 12:11 PM~16870505
> *NO I KNOW  :uh:
> I KNEW IT WOULDNT HAPPEN ANYWAYS
> IF YOU'VE WAITED SO LONG FOR THE BIKE TO
> COME OUT....IT NEEDS TO COME OUT RIGHT
> JUST THE WAY YOU PLANNED IT TO.....BUT SAN BERNADINO
> WILL BE A FOR SURE THANG  :biggrin:
> *


yea im stiill trying for sd though


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 08:59 PM~16854710
> *HERE THEY ARE LIL JOE.....GOODTIMES INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB AT THE PHOENIX SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN BIKES TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 12 2010, 05:40 PM~16873383
> *WAS KOO TALKIN WITH THE HOMIE HOTSHOT TODAY KEEP PUSHIN GT ALL DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUTZ UP


----------



## lninjo

ttt


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 12 2010, 11:21 AM~16870592
> *THEY HAVE NICE RIDES  :biggrin:
> *


they do...they are different in their own way. the have crazy bodies :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS TO HOMEI DANNY AND HIS FAMILY. FROM VIEJITOS CLUB IN OXNARD FOR ALL THE HARD WORK THEY HAVE PUT IN THERE LOST TREGER...... THIS HOMIE IS A TRUE RIDER TO THE SMALLES SHOW TO THE LARGES HONIE IS THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS TO HOMEI DANNY AND HIS FAMILY. FROM VIEJITOS CLUB IN OXNARD FOR ALL THE HARD WORK THEY HAVE PUT IN THERE LOST TREGER...... THIS HOMIE IS A TRUE RIDER TO THE SMALLES SHOW TO THE LARGES HONIE IS THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 12 2010, 11:37 PM~16877567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS TO HOMEI DANNY AND HIS FAMILY. FROM VIEJITOS CLUB IN OXNARD  FOR ALL THE HARD WORK THEY HAVE PUT IN THERE LOST TREGER...... THIS HOMIE IS A TRUE RIDER TO THE SMALLES SHOW TO THE LARGES HONIE IS THERE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS ON THE HOMIE DANNY BIKE... THAT BIKE IS BAD ASSS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 12 2010, 05:06 PM~16873609
> *yea im stiill trying for sd though
> *



THATS RIGHT HOMIE DONT GIVE UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 03:32 PM~16872728
> *wut it dew
> *


WHAS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Mar 12 2010, 10:32 PM~16876984
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> HEY GUYS THE QUEENS ARE BACK
> BRINGING HOME 2 AWARDS.....
> [/b]DRAMA QUEEN 1ST PLACE "16"MILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUEEN OF THE STREETS 2ND PLACE "16"FULL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LITTLE QUEENS!!!



[/quote]
congrats to both of the queens


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 09:59 AM~16869879
> *NICE BIKES KEEP IT UP GREAT JOB YOU GUYS :biggrin: GT ALL THE WAY
> *


yup gt all the way ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 13 2010, 10:05 AM~16879433
> *WHAS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN
> *


good


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## -GT- RAY

wats up lil joe.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

ALL 3 BIKES FROM THE 805 PLAST


----------



## David Cervantes

ALL 3 BIKES FROM THE 805 PLAST


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 14 2010, 01:09 AM~16885138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 3 BIKES FROM THE 805 PLAST
> *



HOW WAS THE SHOW HOMIE. SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CONGRATS ON THE WIN DAVID


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 13 2010, 08:00 PM~16883133
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT
> *


havent been on layitlow for a long time cuz i dont got internet at my house till next week


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 07:23 AM~16868709
> *WHAT IT DEW GT FAMILIA  :wave:
> *


hey how u doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 11:57 AM~16887004
> *havent been on  layitlow for a long time cuz i dont got internet at my house till next week
> *



damn that sucks i will kill myself if i dont internet. i need to be on layitlow... :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 11 2010, 10:41 AM~16860008
> *WHATS UP 805
> *


hey wendy how was da show in arizona did u guys have a great time?


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 14 2010, 01:10 AM~16885143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 3 BIKES FROM THE 805 PLAST
> *


da 805 is doing good we gots to keep it up


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

WATS UP 818 HOW U ALL DOING??


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 12 2010, 04:40 PM~16873383
> *WAS KOO TALKIN WITH THE HOMIE HOTSHOT TODAY KEEP PUSHIN GT ALL DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE AEE SOME VERY NICE BIKES


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:00 PM~16887023
> *damn that sucks i will kill myself if i dont internet. i need to be on layitlow... :biggrin:
> *


LOL YEAH SO NOW I GO TO THE LIBARY IF I WANT TO USE DA INTERNET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:09 PM~16887070
> *LOL YEAH SO NOW I GO TO THE LIBARY IF I WANT TO USE DA INTERNET
> *



HAHA I HATE THE LIBRARY... THATS WHY ROBERTO DOESNT GO ON


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 07:59 PM~16854710
> *HERE THEY ARE LIL JOE.....GOODTIMES INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB AT THE PHOENIX SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE I LIKE DA COLOR OF THE BIKES THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2010, 08:30 PM~16855093
> *AND IM ALSO WORKING ON THIS 20 INCH FRAME FOR GOODTIMES I.E. BIKE CLUB :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOW U BEEN RAY


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:10 PM~16887079
> *HAHA I HATE THE LIBRARY... THATS WHY ROBERTO DOESNT GO ON
> *


YEAH THATS WHY HE KIND OF DOESNT GO ON AND CUZ HES BUSSY DANCING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:14 PM~16887100
> *YEAH THATS WHY HE KIND OF DOESNT GO ON AND CUZ HES BUSSY DANCING
> *



HE MUST BE REALLY IN TO DANCING HUH..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHEN WE GOING TO OPEN THE BOTTLE UP THATS USE FOR THE DISPLAY...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:34 PM~16887216
> *HE MUST BE REALLY IN TO DANCING HUH..
> *


yeah he is


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:36 PM~16887229
> *yeah he is
> *


THATS GOOD.  HOW U BEEN


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJ


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:37 PM~16887236
> *THATS GOOD.    HOW U BEEN
> *


ive been good just hanging and you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:39 PM~16887249
> *
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJ
> *



THANK U .... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:44 PM~16887298
> *ive been good just hanging and you
> *


I BEEN GOOD JUST HEREE STUDYN TRYN TO GET THIS MATH... AND WORKN ALOT TO GET THE BIKE OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ANT-WAN


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:47 PM~16887308
> *THANK U ....  :biggrin:
> *


sorry i the happy birthsay pic didnt show i dont really know how to upload a pic


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:48 PM~16887312
> *I BEEN GOOD JUST HEREE STUDYN TRYN TO GET THIS MATH... AND WORKN ALOT TO GET THE BIKE OUT
> *


working hard will pay off right when gt edition is all finished its gonna look nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:50 PM~16887322
> *sorry i the happy birthsay pic didnt show i dont really know how to upload a pic
> *


LOL ITS OKAY I COUGHT THAT BOTTOM PART WHERE IT SAID HAPPY BDAY PJ.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:51 PM~16887327
> *working hard will pay off right when gt edition is all finished its gonna look nice
> *



ONCE I PAY HIM OFF NEXT FRIDAY NEXT MONTH ILL BE GETTN ALL THE PARTS QUICK ..


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:51 PM~16887329
> *LOL ITS OKAY I COUGHT THAT BOTTOM PART WHERE IT SAID HAPPY BDAY PJ.
> *


good so wat u gonna do are u gonna go clubing or wat lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:53 PM~16887345
> *good so wat u gonna do are u gonna go clubing or wat lol
> *




DAMN I DIDNT DO NOTHING REALLY I GOT KINDA SICK


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2010, 01:02 PM~16887398
> *DAMN I DIDNT DO NOTHING REALLY I GOT KINDA SICK
> *


HAPPY B-DAY DON'T DRINK SO MUCH HAVE FUN IN UR B-DAY. GT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 14 2010, 01:18 PM~16887502
> *HAPPY B-DAY DON'T DRINK SO MUCH HAVE FUN IN UR B-DAY. GT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA THANKS HOMIE ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 14 2010, 07:54 PM~16890229
> *</span></span></span>
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:03 PM~16887043
> *da 805 is doing good we gots to keep it up
> *


HELL YEA U GUYS ARE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JR. FROM THE TURTLES


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

Happy Birthday Jr :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 14 2010, 09:49 PM~16891716
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JR. FROM THE TURTLES
> *


THANKS U AND TELL UR FAMILY THANK U TO ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 14 2010, 09:49 PM~16891722
> *Happy Birthday Jr :biggrin:
> *


THANK U RHONDA


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 12 2010, 04:40 PM~16873383
> *WAS KOO TALKIN WITH THE HOMIE HOTSHOT TODAY KEEP PUSHIN GT ALL DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANK YOU OVERNIGHT WAS A PLEASURE TALKING TO YOU AS WILL.BIG PLANS ARE COMING UP FOR THE MIGHTY GT IN TEXAS AS I SPOOKED TO YOU ABOUT.BEST BELIEVE WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN.THANK YOU AGIAN FOR LEADING US IN THE RIGHT TRACK. YOUR A GOOD LEADER WE LOOK UP TO YOU AND WILL KEEP PUSHING TILL THE SKY FALLS DOWN.  PEACE GT POR VIDA


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

SOY GOODTIMES Y QUE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 13 2010, 01:47 AM~16878461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS RITE GT STATE TO STATE AND OVER SEAS IN IRAQ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:05 PM~16887054
> *THESE AEE SOME VERY NICE BIKES
> *



THANK YOU WE MADE THEM WITHOUT CONNECTIONS.IMAGE NOW THAT WE HAVE CONNECTIONS FROM THE MIGHTY GT :wow: WE SO FLY  THERES ONLY ONE FIRST PLACE. 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMESB.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2010, 02:59 PM~16872460
> *haaha i wish it be that easy ... to much money already got 2 gs in it not half ways done.
> *



I HEAR YOU MONEY IS A BIG FACTOR IN THIS SPORT.BUT DONT LET THAT STOP YOU PUSH IT TO THE MAX LIKE A GT.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PURO GOODTIMES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 14 2010, 01:10 AM~16885143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 3 BIKES FROM THE 805 PLAST
> *



LOOKING GOOD 805. :thumbsup: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PURO GT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 12 2010, 03:15 PM~16872091
> *GREAT PICS 818 NOW THATS FAMILIA A GT FAMILIA
> *


*THANK YOU!* :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2010, 03:59 PM~16872465
> *nice pics
> *



THANKS IM JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME KIND OF PICTURES UP IN 
HERE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 15 2010, 12:00 AM~16892491
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 01:04 PM~16887049
> *WATS UP 818 HOW U ALL DOING??
> *




GOOD, GOOD JUST GETTING READY TO HIT SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND

HOW YOU DOING


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, mons :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DO LAREDO TEXAS CLOCKING IN FOR GT FIRST SHIFT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SOY GOODTIMES Y QUE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*BONNIE HAD TO GET A REAL JOB WITH HER DADS BOSS TO KEEP WORKING ON HER BIKE.....$20 A DAY EVERY SATURDAY :biggrin: ..NOT BAD FOR A LITTLE ONE...SHE SAID I WASNT PAYING HER ENOUGH TO HELP ME CLEAN THE HOUSE...  ...$2 EVERY FRIDAY......* I THOUGHT THAT WAS GOOD...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAPPY B-LATED-BIRTHDAY P.JR!*


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOOD TIMES :wave: :wave:AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2010, 02:21 PM~16897434
> *TTT...
> *



WHAT IT DEW LOCO I HEARD ITS YOUR B DAY.WILL HAPPY B DAY FROM US.IF YOU WHERE HERE ILL TAKE YOU TO BOYS TOWN LOL :roflmao: RESEACH BOYS TOWN IN NEAVO LAREDO MEXICO YOULL FREAK OUT.

HAPPY B-DAY PURO GOODTIMES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 15 2010, 02:23 PM~16897442
> *
> *



WHAT IT DO WEST WEST?HOWS IS IT IN THE PAN HANDLE OF TX?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 15 2010, 08:56 AM~16894780
> *BONNIE HAD TO GET A REAL JOB WITH HER DADS BOSS TO KEEP WORKING ON HER BIKE.....$20 A DAY EVERY SATURDAY  :biggrin: ..NOT BAD FOR A LITTLE ONE...SHE SAID I WASNT PAYING HER ENOUGH TO HELP ME CLEAN THE HOUSE...  ...$2 EVERY FRIDAY...... I THOUGHT THAT WAS GOOD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL 2 DOLLARS TO CLEAN UR HOUSE. AND 20 DOLLARS TO WORK AT HER DADS JOB. DAMN SHE GOING TO BE A BALLER. SHE GOING FULL RADICAL FOR VEGAS, :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 15 2010, 09:47 AM~16895154
> *HAPPY B-LATED-BIRTHDAY P.JR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANK U WENDY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 15 2010, 12:33 PM~16896611
> *Q-VO GOOD TIMES  :wave:  :wave:AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL GOODTIMES CC  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE. HOW HAVE U BEEN ..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2010, 03:30 PM~16897506
> *LOL 2 DOLLARS TO CLEAN UR HOUSE. AND 20 DOLLARS TO WORK AT HER DADS JOB. DAMN SHE GOING TO BE A BALLER. SHE GOING FULL RADICAL FOR VEGAS,  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 15 2010, 09:32 PM~16902053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



u think u take queen of the streets to full radical. :wow:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 15 2010, 03:25 PM~16897462
> *WHAT IT DO WEST WEST?HOWS IS IT IN THE PAN HANDLE OF TX?
> *


messed up weather hot, cold , rain, sun :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Mar 15 2010, 10:44 PM~16902851
> *T T T
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:36 PM~16902122
> *u think u take queen of the streets to full radical.  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: NO NOT MY TASTE TO GO RADICAL I WANT THE BIKE TO STILL LOOK LIKE A BIKE EVEN THOUGHT THE HANDLE BARS GAVE THE BIKE A DIFFERENT LOOK, THATS IT FOR CUSTOM PARTS.....PLUS I DONT WANT TO GET STUCK ON ONE PROJECT....I NEED TO START WORKING ON HENNESSY'S PROJECT TOO AND MY HUSBAND CANT HELP MUCH SINCE HE KEEPS WORKIN ON HES CAR ONCE IM DONE WITH HENNESSY'S..... 
IT WILL BE MY TURN, TO FINALLY WORK ON MY PROJECT CAR *67 SS*.. :wow: :biggrin: .....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 16 2010, 12:51 AM~16903663
> *messed up weather hot, cold , rain, sun :biggrin:
> *



:wow: SOUNDS LIKE NO FUN


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 15 2010, 02:24 PM~16897454
> *WHAT IT DEW LOCO I HEARD ITS YOUR B DAY.WILL HAPPY B DAY FROM US.IF YOU WHERE HERE ILL TAKE YOU TO BOYS TOWN LOL :roflmao: RESEACH BOYS TOWN IN NEAVO LAREDO MEXICO YOULL FREAK OUT.
> 
> HAPPY B-DAY PURO GOODTIMES
> *



hahaha thanks bro. and boys town i dont even want to look it up.. sounds bad... :0 ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 16 2010, 08:52 AM~16905373
> *:biggrin:  NO NOT MY TASTE TO GO RADICAL I WANT THE BIKE TO STILL LOOK LIKE A BIKE EVEN THOUGHT THE HANDLE BARS GAVE THE BIKE A DIFFERENT LOOK, THATS IT FOR CUSTOM PARTS.....PLUS I DONT WANT TO GET STUCK ON ONE PROJECT....I NEED TO START WORKING ON HENNESSY'S PROJECT TOO AND MY HUSBAND CANT HELP MUCH SINCE HE KEEPS WORKIN ON HES CAR ONCE IM DONE WITH HENNESSY'S.....
> IT WILL BE MY TURN, TO FINALLY WORK ON MY PROJECT CAR 67 SS.. :wow:  :biggrin: .....
> *



what u want to do to the 67


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

805 where u guys at..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 16 2010, 12:19 PM~16906504
> *:wow: SOUNDS LIKE NO FUN
> *


im jus ready for it to be hot


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 15 2010, 06:07 AM~16893786
> *THANK YOU OVERNIGHT WAS A PLEASURE TALKING TO YOU AS WILL.BIG PLANS ARE COMING UP FOR THE MIGHTY GT IN TEXAS AS I SPOOKED TO YOU ABOUT.BEST BELIEVE WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN.THANK YOU AGIAN FOR LEADING US IN THE RIGHT TRACK. YOUR A GOOD LEADER WE LOOK UP TO YOU AND WILL KEEP PUSHING TILL THE SKY FALLS DOWN.  PEACE GT POR VIDA
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SOY GOODTIMES Y QUE
> *


YOU KNOW WUTS GOOD HOMIE GLAD 2 HAVE YOU IN OUR TEAM KEEP PUSHIN YOU KNOW WUT WE WANNA SEE FROM OUR MIGHTY GT TEAM WE GOT YOUR BACK NOW DO WORK ITS TIME FOR THEM 2 EXPERIENCE GOOD TIMES IN ACTION


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 14 2010, 12:12 PM~16887091
> *HEY HOW U BEEN RAY
> *


im good and u.???
we havent talked in a while :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

STILL LOVING THOSE BIKES....KEEP IT UP 805 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 16 2010, 08:52 AM~16905373
> *:biggrin:  NO NOT MY TASTE TO GO RADICAL I WANT THE BIKE TO STILL LOOK LIKE A BIKE EVEN THOUGHT THE HANDLE BARS GAVE THE BIKE A DIFFERENT LOOK, THATS IT FOR CUSTOM PARTS.....PLUS I DONT WANT TO GET STUCK ON ONE PROJECT....I NEED TO START WORKING ON HENNESSY'S PROJECT TOO AND MY HUSBAND CANT HELP MUCH SINCE HE KEEPS WORKIN ON HES CAR ONCE IM DONE WITH HENNESSY'S.....
> IT WILL BE MY TURN, TO FINALLY WORK ON MY PROJECT CAR 67 SS.. :wow:  :biggrin: .....
> *


DO YOU WANT A RAG OR HARDTOP.????


----------



## -GT- RAY

WHERE YOU AT GOODTIMES BIKE RIDERS.???


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2010, 08:27 AM~16905182
> *whats up homie
> *


chillin bro!! damm hommie sounds like GT edition is gonna be something else,,cant wait to see that!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16911276
> *WHERE YOU AT GOODTIMES BIKE RIDERS.???
> *


im right here...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Mar 16 2010, 09:23 PM~16912664
> *chillin bro!!  damm hommie sounds like GT edition is gonna be something else,,cant wait to see that!!
> *


trying to put the gt name out there and trying to go for bike of the year ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

im going to put in work on sunday for the might gt east los :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 16 2010, 02:57 PM~16908317
> *YOU KNOW WUTS GOOD HOMIE GLAD 2 HAVE YOU IN OUR TEAM KEEP PUSHIN YOU KNOW WUT WE WANNA SEE FROM OUR MIGHTY GT TEAM WE GOT YOUR BACK NOW DO WORK ITS TIME FOR THEM 2 EXPERIENCE GOOD TIMES IN ACTION
> *



GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

what the hell they put all the topics in to one.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16911251
> *DO YOU WANT A RAG OR HARDTOP.????
> *



ON A 67 A HARD TOP THEY LOOK VERY GANGSTERED OUT... :biggrin: 
ON A 59 CONVERTIBLE OFCOURSE..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2010, 08:31 AM~16915131
> *what the hell they put all the topics in to one.
> *



WTF!!! *HAPPENED!*  :dunno: :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2010, 01:51 PM~16907236
> *what u want to do to the 67
> *



I WANT TO DO IT ALL CANDY OUT AND PATTERNS WITH LOTS OF DIFFERENT COLOR FLAKES...
AND SLIGHLY MURALS....PINTSTRIPES....I GOT THE NAME AND COLOR FOR IT.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2010, 07:31 AM~16915131
> *what the hell they put all the topics in to one.
> *



I KNOW IM TRYING TO FIND MY TOPIC WTF HAPPEN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 17 2010, 08:52 AM~16915651
> *WTF!!! HAPPENED!   :dunno:  :angry:
> *



IDK BUT IM GOING ON A LAYITLOW STIKE FOR DOING THAT ...   :biggrin: JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 17 2010, 11:29 AM~16916999
> *I KNOW IM TRYING TO FIND MY TOPIC WTF HAPPEN?
> *


THATS DUMB BUT O WELL


----------



## BIG ANDREW

NO MORE 818 TOPIC? :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 17 2010, 10:23 PM~16923616
> *NO MORE 818 TOPIC? :angry:
> *


they took it off and made it to this topic. 


how ur bike coming out


----------



## BIG ANDREW

thats wack..
im waitting for some parts to be powder coated


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 17 2010, 10:39 PM~16923800
> *thats wack..
> im waitting for some parts to be powder coated
> *


what are u gettn powder coated.


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2010, 09:36 PM~16912833
> *:biggrin:
> 
> trying to put the gt name out there and trying to go for bike of the year ...
> *


   there u go hommie! That will be a nice tittle for the GT to have!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Mar 18 2010, 01:57 PM~16928634
> *    there u go hommie! That will be a nice tittle for the GT to have!
> *



yes sir it will be... how the cutty coming


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 18 2010, 02:04 PM~16928675
> *
> *



sup turtle.


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up gt familia


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16911174
> *im good and u.???
> we havent talked in a while :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD TOO..
AND YEAH WE HAVENT TALKED IN A WHILE SO WHATS NEW WITH YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 18 2010, 07:00 PM~16931099
> *whazz up gt familia
> *



WHASTS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 18 2010, 08:20 PM~16932038
> *IVE BEEN GOOD TOO..
> AND YEAH WE HAVENT TALKED IN A WHILE SO WHATS NEW WITH YOU
> *


HELLO


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY!!!...IM BACK....I SEE A FEW CHANGES WERE MADE HERE ON LAYITLOW....HOPE TO SEE THE TOPIC ALWAYS ON TOP KEEP PUSHING!!...IVE BEEN DOING GOOD ITS JUST THAT I BARELY GOT INTERNET TODAY N IVE BEEN BUSY WITH SKOOL DANCE!!!....hope everybody is good!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 18 2010, 08:53 PM~16932475
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!!!...IM BACK....I SEE A FEW CHANGES WERE MADE HERE ON LAYITLOW....HOPE TO SEE THE TOPIC ALWAYS ON TOP KEEP PUSHING!!...IVE BEEN DOING GOOD ITS JUST THAT I BARELY GOT INTERNET TODAY N IVE BEEN BUSY WITH SKOOL DANCE!!!....hope everybody is good!!!
> *



clean clean.. thats good ur back gee. i herd about ur bike ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 18 2010, 08:59 PM~16932558
> *clean clean.. thats good ur back gee. i herd about ur bike ...
> *


ILL HAVE IT DONE SOON!!!.....NO MORE DANCE COMPETITION!!!SO TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 18 2010, 09:01 PM~16932582
> *ILL HAVE IT DONE SOON!!!.....NO MORE DANCE COMPETITION!!!SO TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK!!
> *



clean gt editon almost done with paint just going to drop off the money tomorow and he going to start the paint on it ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 18 2010, 09:03 PM~16932619
> *clean gt editon almost done with paint just going to drop off the money tomorow and he going to start the paint on it ..
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!...ILL HAVE IT READY FOR BAKERS!!!...WILL BE DEBUTING THERE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 18 2010, 09:04 PM~16932632
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!...ILL HAVE IT READY FOR BAKERS!!!...WILL BE DEBUTING THERE!
> *



have u got all your parts ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 18 2010, 09:04 PM~16932637
> *have u got all your parts ...
> *


I GOT EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16932683
> *I GOT EVERYTHING!!!!
> *


u got pics


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TGIF WAT IT DEW GT FAMILY ARE WE READY FOR THE WEEKEND :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 19 2010, 07:44 AM~16935679
> *TGIF WAT IT DEW GT FAMILY ARE WE READY FOR THE WEEKEND  :wave:
> *


YES SIR WE ARE. GOT MY BIKE READY FOR THIS SUNDAY., WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 07:46 AM~16935688
> *YES SIR WE ARE. GOT MY BIKE READY FOR THIS SUNDAY., WHAT ABOUT U
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: READY :thumbsup: TURN TABLES COMEING OUT CLEAN I MEAN ITS NOT LIKE ALL SUPER SHOW BUT CLEAN FOR A HOME MADE DISPLAY NOT PAYED.THATS HOW WE GT DO IT WE GET DOWN AND DIRTY YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 19 2010, 08:36 AM~16936140
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: READY  :thumbsup: TURN TABLES COMEING OUT CLEAN I MEAN ITS NOT LIKE ALL SUPER SHOW BUT CLEAN FOR A HOME MADE DISPLAY NOT PAYED.THATS HOW WE GT DO IT WE GET DOWN AND DIRTY YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYS
> *


POST PICS BRO I WANT TO SEE HOW U DID IT, SO I COULD HAVE AN IDEAL TO MAKE MY OWN.. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 08:39 AM~16936159
> *POST PICS BRO I WANT TO SEE HOW U DID IT, SO I COULD HAVE AN IDEAL TO MAKE MY OWN.. :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I TOLD YOU BROTHER ON GT CC TOPIC ITS A SECRET FOR THE LOCALS HERE IN TOWN.ILL POST THEM AFTER THE SHOW.ITS A GTHING


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

picked this up for my baby today for $15


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 19 2010, 02:31 PM~16938893
> *picked this up for my baby today for $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD!!!...HOW U BEEN DOGG?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 19 2010, 08:45 AM~16936225
> *LIKE I TOLD YOU BROTHER ON GT CC TOPIC ITS A SECRET FOR THE LOCALS HERE IN TOWN.ILL POST THEM AFTER THE SHOW.ITS A GTHING
> *


 hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 19 2010, 02:31 PM~16938893
> *picked this up for my baby today for $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS GOING TO LOOK BADD ASS OMCE ITS FINISH


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 19 2010, 07:30 PM~16941113
> *WAZ UP GT...
> *


WUZ UP DAVID!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Mar 19 2010, 06:47 PM~16940223-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD!!!...HOW U BEEN DOGG?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive been good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2010, 07:01 PM~16940332
> *ITS GOING TO LOOK BADD ASS OMCE ITS FINISH
> *


hell yeah but this one is gonna be for her to go riding ith her sister im gonna build another one for show


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 07:31 PM~16941119
> *WUZ UP DAVID!
> *


HEY......................YOUR BACK HOMIE, WHERE YOU BEEN, ON VACATION?????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 19 2010, 11:57 PM~16943459
> *HEY......................YOUR BACK HOMIE, WHERE YOU BEEN, ON VACATION?????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA YEAH....I TOOK MY LAYITLOW VACATIONS!!....WUT U BEEN UP TO BRO?


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo fleetangel como estas bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 20 2010, 12:26 AM~16943556
> *q-vo fleetangel como estas bro
> *


BIEN CARNAL....JUST CAAME BACK HOME FROM GETTING A TATTOO!!....HOW U BEEN?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2010, 01:28 AM~16943562
> *BIEN CARNAL....JUST CAAME BACK HOME FROM GETTING A TATTOO!!....HOW U BEEN?
> *


  still working on the turntable :biggrin: pon pics del tattoo bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 20 2010, 12:53 AM~16943639
> * still working on the turntable  :biggrin: pon pics del tattoo  bro
> *


MANANA LAS PONGO CARNAL.....YA ME VOY AROLAR....HAY TE HABLO MANANA!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fleetangel

>


[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ILL BE PUTTN IN SO WORK TOMOROW AT SANTA ANITA CAR SHOW... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16946381
> *ILL BE PUTTN IN SO WORK TOMOROW AT SANTA ANITA CAR SHOW...  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES THAT AT?


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## 66wita6

HERES GOODTIMERS HAVEIN FUN IN DIEGO,GABY N LILLY,PIC BY THIER PARENTS ELI N RHONDA....








GOODLUCK AT THE "CARSHOW"!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT POST PICS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 18 2010, 08:20 PM~16932038
> *IVE BEEN GOOD TOO..
> AND YEAH WE HAVENT TALKED IN A WHILE SO WHATS NEW WITH YOU
> *


WELL ME AND MY DAD ARE TRYING TO HURRY UP AND GET THIS FRAME PAINTED.....AND URSELF.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2010, 06:42 PM~16955343
> *TTT
> *


wats up fleet...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 21 2010, 09:41 PM~16957304
> *wats up fleet...
> *


WUZ UP RAY....HOWS EVERYTHING?


----------



## Fleetangel

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2010, 11:11 PM~16957683
> *CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2010, 10:11 PM~16957683
> *CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CONGRATS ON THE WINNN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO ALL GOODTIMES BC MEMBERS WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MEETING SOON ABOUT SAN BERDINO LRM SHOW. WE GOING TO TRY TO GET EVERYBODY TO COME OUT HARD AND GO FOR MOST BIKES. :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 22 2010, 03:23 PM~16964248
> *TO ALL GOODTIMES BC MEMBERS WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MEETING SOON ABOUT SAN BERDINO LRM SHOW. WE GOING TO TRY TO GET EVERYBODY TO COME OUT HARD AND GO FOR MOST BIKES.  :cheesy:
> *


LET ME KNOW AHEAD OF TIME


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2010, 09:50 PM~16957391
> *WUZ UP RAY....HOWS EVERYTHING?
> *


its good.....getting closer to painting the frame.....
i'll post pics when we do


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:15 PM~16965234
> *its good.....getting closer to painting the frame.....
> i'll post pics when we do
> *


COOL!!!...WUT COLOR?


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## 67 hollywood

congrats on ur wins g-times


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 22 2010, 07:39 PM~16966888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!.....ALL ABOUT GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 22 2010, 07:49 PM~16967040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM SO HAPPY FOR U GUYS!!!!......IM VERY PROUD OF U DAVID!!!....KEEPUP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!


----------



## sureñosbluez

t t t


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 22 2010, 09:14 PM~16968565
> *t t t
> *


WUZ UP BRO!!!>..COMO ESTAMOS?


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 22 2010, 06:49 PM~16967040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats to the winners way to go


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16968796
> *congrats to the winners way to go
> *


TELL UR DAUGHTER I SAY CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16968807
> *TELL UR DAUGHTER I SAY CONGRATS!!!!!!
> *


I will :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2010, 10:22 PM~16968688
> *WUZ UP BRO!!!>..COMO ESTAMOS?
> *


MUY BIEN CARNAL AQUI ESPERANDO LA CONFIRMACION DE UNOS COMPAS PARA VER SI QUIEREN ENTRAR AL CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 21 2010, 09:39 PM~16957280
> *WELL ME AND MY DAD ARE TRYING TO HURRY UP AND GET THIS FRAME PAINTED.....AND URSELF.??
> *


thats nice cant wait to see ur bike..and well ive just been going to school and hanging out lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

fleet you werent playin when you said the paint stripper burns :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 23 2010, 03:50 PM~16976290-->
> 
> 
> 
> fleet you werent playin when you said the paint stripper burns :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I TOLD U HOMIE!!....U FELT THE BURN!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Mar 22 2010, 10:05 PM~16969355
> *MUY BIEN CARNAL AQUI ESPERANDO LA CONFIRMACION DE UNOS COMPAS PARA VER SI QUIEREN ENTRAR AL CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!!....HEY TIENES MYSPACE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2010, 06:05 PM~16978087
> *WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.
> *


WUD UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 23 2010, 06:07 PM~16978113
> *WUD UP
> *


CHILLN AT WORK WHAT ABOUT U .. I GOT MY SEAT BACK AND MY GT SIGN.. ITS LOOKS GOOD I GOT TO START SAVN FOR MY MURALS. CURLY ALMOST FINISH.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16978218
> *CHILLN AT WORK WHAT ABOUT U .. I GOT MY SEAT BACK AND MY GT SIGN.. ITS LOOKS GOOD I GOT TO START SAVN FOR MY MURALS. CURLY ALMOST FINISH.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!....MY NEW SHOP IS DONE SO TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK!!....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hell yeah i did got the 20 inch and my daughters tricycle stripped


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

heres a pic of the frames


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 23 2010, 03:45 PM~16976224
> *thats nice cant wait to see ur bike..and well ive just been going to school and hanging out lol
> *


o hahaha the usual....yea why didnt you go to san diego and arizona.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2010, 06:34 PM~16965993
> *COOL!!!...WUT COLOR?
> *


i was thinking a nice green,burgandy,or root beer brown wit sum murals on it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 08:30 PM~16980142
> *heres a pic of the frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wats up....cant wait to see it all done up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

does anyone know wat happened to the goodtimes inland empire bike club page.......i cant find it......if you find can you bump it up or i'll make a new topic for it...thanks!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 23 2010, 05:14 PM~16976591
> *I TOLD U HOMIE!!....U FELT THE BURN!!!! :wow:
> ORALE!!!....HEY TIENES MYSPACE?
> *


no tengo bro voy a hacer uno


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:16 PM~16980887
> *does anyone know wat happened to the goodtimes inland empire bike club page.......i cant find it......if you find can you bump it up or i'll make a new topic for it...thanks!!!!!
> *


IT GOT ERASE EVEN THE 805 AND THE 818.. KEEP IT TO THIS TOPIC DONT START ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS. 

I GOT A FUTURE LIL GT COMING SOON LIKE IN 8 MONTHS. I JUST FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT MY CHCIK CAME OUT THAT SHE IS PREGNANT. 

I GOT PLANS FOR THE CRIB AND HE OR SHE ALREADY GOT TSHIRTS MADE :biggrin: 

ONCE GT DONE. ILL BE MAKING HE OR SHE A PEDAL CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16982182
> *TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I GOT A FUTURE LIL GT COMING SOON LIKE IN 8 MONTHS. I JUST FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT MY CHCIK CAME OUT THAT SHE IS PREGNANT.
> 
> I GOT PLANS FOR THE CRIB AND HE OR SHE ALREADY GOT TSHIRTS MADE  :biggrin:
> 
> ONCE GT DONE. ILL BE MAKING HE OR SHE A PEDAL CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulation homei. Thats good news.!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16982182
> *TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I GOT A FUTURE LIL GT COMING SOON LIKE IN 8 MONTHS. I JUST FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT MY CHCIK CAME OUT THAT SHE IS PREGNANT.
> 
> I GOT PLANS FOR THE CRIB AND HE OR SHE ALREADY GOT TSHIRTS MADE  :biggrin:
> 
> ONCE GT DONE. ILL BE MAKING HE OR SHE A PEDAL CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 .......WUT HAPPEN PIMP??????.......LOL......


CONGRATZ HOMIE!!!!...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 23 2010, 09:25 PM~16981040
> *no tengo bro voy a hacer uno
> *


ORALE....PARA K VEAS MAS FOTOS!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:11 PM~16980802
> *i was thinking a nice green,burgandy,or root beer brown wit sum murals on it
> *


PJ HAS A BURGUNDY PAINT!!>...HIT HIM UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 08:30 PM~16980142
> *heres a pic of the frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT PROJECTS HOMIE!!!...THROW A DIAMOND TANK ON THE LIL TRIKE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 23 2010, 11:36 PM~16982728
> *Congratulation homei. Thats good news.!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2010, 02:57 PM~16988249
> *:0  :0  :0 .......WUT HAPPEN PIMP??????.......LOL......
> CONGRATZ HOMIE!!!!...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


JUST MAKN A LIL PIMP... :biggrin: 

AND THANKS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2010, 02:58 PM~16988270
> *PJ HAS A BURGUNDY PAINT!!>...HIT HIM UP!
> *


ok kool thanks fleet...i'll keep that in mind :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2010, 11:40 PM~16982182
> *TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I GOT A FUTURE LIL GT COMING SOON LIKE IN 8 MONTHS. I JUST FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT MY CHCIK CAME OUT THAT SHE IS PREGNANT.
> 
> I GOT PLANS FOR THE CRIB AND HE OR SHE ALREADY GOT TSHIRTS MADE  :biggrin:
> 
> ONCE GT DONE. ILL BE MAKING HE OR SHE A PEDAL CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


orale congratulations homie


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2010, 03:57 PM~16988257
> *ORALE....PARA K VEAS MAS FOTOS!!
> *


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2010, 09:09 PM~16980769
> *o hahaha the usual....yea why didnt you go to san diego and arizona.???
> *


for da arizona show i couldnt go cuz i had to go to my friends quince and the san diego show i heard about too late so yeah,...whens the next show ur going to???


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16982182
> *TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I GOT A FUTURE LIL GT COMING SOON LIKE IN 8 MONTHS. I JUST FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT MY CHCIK CAME OUT THAT SHE IS PREGNANT.
> 
> I GOT PLANS FOR THE CRIB AND HE OR SHE ALREADY GOT TSHIRTS MADE  :biggrin:
> 
> ONCE GT DONE. ILL BE MAKING HE OR SHE A PEDAL CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


congrats u must be very excited


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16982182
> *TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I GOT A FUTURE LIL GT COMING SOON LIKE IN 8 MONTHS. I JUST FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT MY CHCIK CAME OUT THAT SHE IS PREGNANT.
> 
> I GOT PLANS FOR THE CRIB AND HE OR SHE ALREADY GOT TSHIRTS MADE  :biggrin:
> 
> ONCE GT DONE. ILL BE MAKING HE OR SHE A PEDAL CAR.  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA.. :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Mrs.Goodtimes cc_@Mar 24 2010, 08:42 PM~16992213
> *IM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA.. :biggrin:
> *


hey wendy wats up i hear bonnie won at the san diego show congrats on da win


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2010, 06:42 PM~16990629
> *orale congratulations homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 08:44 PM~16992233
> *hey wendy wats up i hear bonnie won at the san diego show congrats on da win
> *



LOL THATS NOT WENDY THAT MY MOM..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 08:42 PM~16992210
> *congrats u must be very excited
> *


VERY EXCITIED. AND THANKS..


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16992284
> *LOL THATS NOT WENDY THAT MY MOM..
> *


oh really **** i thought it was wendy for a moment


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 08:51 PM~16992335
> *oh really **** i thought it was wendy for a moment
> *



ITS COOL. WHAT U UP TO


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2010, 08:53 PM~16992372
> *ITS COOL. WHAT U UP TO
> *


nothing much just here on layitlow i cant believe the betty boop bike got stolen its such a nice bike hope they find it and u wat u up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 08:56 PM~16992429
> *nothing much just here on layitlow i cant believe the betty boop bike got stolen its such a nice bike hope they find it and u wat u up to
> *


I KNOW THATS CRAZY.. AND HERE TRYN TO POST SOME PROGRESS OF MY BIKE.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2010, 09:01 PM~16992517
> *I KNOW THATS CRAZY.. AND HERE TRYN TO POST SOME PROGRESS OF MY BIKE.
> *


IS IT ALMOST DONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16992585
> *IS IT ALMOST  DONE
> *


YEA THE BIKE FRAME IS ALMOST COMPLETED THE PAINT SHOULD BE DONE AND THEN GOING TO TAKE IT TO GET MURALS RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2010, 09:08 PM~16992609
> *YEA THE BIKE FRAME IS ALMOST COMPLETED THE PAINT SHOULD BE DONE AND THEN GOING TO TAKE IT TO GET MURALS RIGHT AWAY.
> *


THATS NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AT DA SHOWS SO WHENS DA NEXT SHOW UR GOING TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16992653
> *THATS NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AT DA SHOWS SO WHENS DA NEXT SHOW UR GOING TO?
> *


BAKERSFIELD AND SAN BERDINO.. NOT TRYN TO HIT ALOT SHOW TRN TO GET THE BIKE OUT FAST ..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2010, 03:59 PM~16988286
> *GREAT PROJECTS HOMIE!!!...THROW A DIAMOND TANK ON THE LIL TRIKE!
> *


im gonna get another and make that for show this is gonna be her cruiser  :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2010, 09:14 PM~16992701
> *BAKERSFIELD AND SAN BERDINO.. NOT TRYN TO HIT ALOT SHOW TRN TO GET THE BIKE OUT FAST ..
> *


IS THE SAN BERDINO SHOW A LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 24 2010, 09:18 PM~16992762
> *im gonna get another and make that for show this is gonna be her cruiser   :biggrin:
> *


COOL COOL!!.....I NEED A CRUZER!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2010, 11:05 PM~16992898
> *COOL COOL!!.....I NEED A CRUZER!
> *


i think im gonna do that to the 20 inch


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 24 2010, 10:06 PM~16992921
> *i think im gonna do that to the 20 inch
> *


I WANT A 26 STRETCHED TO BE MY DAILY!!>....BUT NOT THINKIN BOUT THAT RITE NOW.....WANT TO GET THE OTHER ONE OUT FIRST!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 19 2006, 01:09 AM~6784040
> *GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I JUST FOUND OUT THIS USED TO BE THE 818S TOPIC!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2010, 11:07 PM~16992936
> *I WANT A 26 STRETCHED TO BE MY DAILY!!>....BUT NOT THINKIN BOUT THAT RITE NOW.....WANT TO GET THE OTHER ONE OUT FIRST!
> *


i know i want to get my lil gurls 16 inch out first but then i might hit them with the 20 then the 16


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:19 PM~16992769
> *IS THE SAN  BERDINO SHOW A LOWRIDER SHOW
> *


YES IT IS LOWRIDER SHOW ITS THE SAME DAY AS SANTA BARBRA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE. 

MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 07:42 AM~16995600
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> 
> *


NICE VERY NICE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 08:42 AM~16995600
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> 
> *


 :0 :0 i like the badge


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2010, 11:25 PM~16993073
> *I JUST FOUND OUT THIS USED TO BE THE 818S TOPIC!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 25 2010, 09:10 AM~16996428
> *NICE VERY NICE
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 25 2010, 09:14 AM~16996455
> *:0  :0 i like the badge
> *


I KNOW I REALLY LIKE THE BADGE TO.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 08:42 AM~16995600
> *HERE SOME PICS. NOT THAT GOOD CAUSE THERE FROM THE PHONE.
> 
> MY SEAT AND MY GT SIGN.
> 
> *




:0 :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 25 2010, 01:34 PM~16998943
> *:0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


how have u been...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 25 2010, 10:28 AM~16997174
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP WENDY HOW HAVE U BEEN?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16992187
> *for da arizona show i couldnt go cuz i had to go to my friends quince and the san diego show i heard about too late so yeah,...whens the next show ur going to???
> *


o that sucks....but i dont know the next show....whens the next one ur going to.???


----------



## Fleetangel

MAY 2ND....BAKERSFIELD!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2010, 06:49 PM~17002050
> *MAY 2ND....BAKERSFIELD!
> *


o is that right...i'll tell my dad about that....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 25 2010, 06:54 PM~17002102
> *o is that right...i'll tell my dad about that....
> *


KOOL!!!....HEY WUT HAPPEN WITH LIL JOE?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17002116
> *KOOL!!!....HEY WUT HAPPEN WITH LIL JOE?
> *


wat do u meen.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 25 2010, 06:56 PM~17002126
> *wat do u meen.???
> *


HAVENT SEEN HIM ON LAYITLOW LATELY


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2010, 10:46 PM~17004739
> *WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS.
> *


waz up gt :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

ATT: GT BIKE CLUB 


WOULD LIKE 2 SOON MEET UP WITH YOU ALL ON A PERSONAL MEETING I SEE A LIL OF EVERYTHING GOING ON IN HERE WE HAVE A BIKE COUNCIL FOR THAT REASON THE BIKE CLUB HAS A PROGRAM JUST LIKE THE CARS DO WE BOTH HAVE STANDARDS AND DIRECTION AND DISCIPLINE WE MUST FOLLOW THE RULES SO PLEASE !!! IF YOU HAVE ANY ? GET AT ME F0R ANSWERS .....

NO TOPICS ARE 2 BE OPEN WITH OUT APROVAL FROM A GT REPP 

PLAQUES ARE NOT 2 BE ORDERED UNLESS APRROVED BY BIKE CLUB REPP MEANING BIKE MUST MEET GT BIKE CLUB STANDARDS 

THE REASON WE MADE THIS BIKE COUNCIL IS FOR OUR CLUB 2 MAINTAIN A CLEAN REPUTATION STATE 2 STATE RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND PRIDE FOR THE GT PLAQUE ....

WE APOINTED WENDY AS OUR BIKE CLUB REPP HER JOB IS 2 KEEP US INFORMED OF ALL ACTIONS TAKIN BY THE BIKE CLUB 

EXAMPLE...NEW CHAPTERS , NEW MEMBERS,PLAQUES,QUESTIONS,CONCERNS AND ANY ???? COMING FROM ANY BIKE MEMBER THIS HELPS US OUT BIG WE HAVE 26 ACTIVE CAR CLUB CHAPTERS 2 HANDLE ASWELL SO THIS FILTERS OUR PHONE CALLS SO PLEASE RESPECT OUR REPPS.....

WENDY OUR LEED BIKE REPP LIL GOODTIMER AKA JR & FLEETANGEL AKA ROBERT HER RIGHT AND LEFT HAND THERE JOB 2 HELP AND ASSIST BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP THE TOPIC CLEAN JOBS 2 STAY ON TOP OF ALL BIKE MEMBERS STATE 2 STATE & KEEP THEM INFORMED AND UP 2 DATE ON ALL CHANGES & SHOW DATES WE WORK AS A TEAM WE ARE A TEAM WE REPP AS ONE AND WIN AS ONE THANKS 2 ALL BIKE CLUB MEMBERS REPN THE MIGHTY GT WE THE CAR CLUB ARE VERY PROUD OF WUTT OUR BIKE CLUB HAS ACOMPLISHED OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS KEEP PUSHIN SEE YOU GUYS SOON .....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

1 MORE THING THE TOPICS WERE UNITED AS 1 RESPECT THAT IT WAS NOT US THAT MADE THAT CHOICE OR CALL THEY HAVE THE POWER 2 DELETE AND MOVE IF THEY WANT 2 LETS KEEP 1 SOLID AS TOPIC SHOW YOUR PRIDE AND PROGRESS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 26 2010, 12:25 AM~17005214
> *1 MORE THING THE TOPICS WERE UNITED AS 1 RESPECT THAT IT WAS NOT US THAT MADE THAT CHOICE OR CALL THEY HAVE THE POWER 2 DELETE AND MOVE IF THEY WANT 2 LETS KEEP 1 SOLID AS TOPIC SHOW YOUR PRIDE AND PROGRESS
> *


10-4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 26 2010, 12:16 AM~17005194
> *ATT: GT BIKE CLUB
> WOULD LIKE 2 SOON MEET UP WITH YOU ALL ON A PERSONAL MEETING I SEE A LIL OF EVERYTHING GOING ON IN HERE WE HAVE A BIKE COUNCIL FOR THAT REASON THE BIKE CLUB HAS A PROGRAM JUST LIKE THE CARS DO WE BOTH HAVE STANDARDS AND DIRECTION AND DISCIPLINE WE MUST FOLLOW THE RULES SO PLEASE !!! IF YOU HAVE ANY ? GET AT ME F0R ANSWERS .....
> 
> NO TOPICS ARE 2 BE OPEN WITH OUT APROVAL FROM A GT REPP
> 
> PLAQUES ARE NOT 2 BE ORDERED UNLESS APRROVED BY BIKE CLUB REPP MEANING BIKE MUST MEET GT BIKE CLUB STANDARDS
> 
> THE REASON WE MADE THIS BIKE COUNCIL IS FOR OUR CLUB 2 MAINTAIN A CLEAN REPUTATION STATE 2 STATE RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND PRIDE FOR THE GT PLAQUE ....
> 
> WE APOINTED WENDY AS OUR BIKE CLUB REPP HER JOB IS 2 KEEP US INFORMED OF ALL ACTIONS TAKIN BY THE BIKE CLUB
> 
> EXAMPLE...NEW CHAPTERS , NEW MEMBERS,PLAQUES,QUESTIONS,CONCERNS AND ANY ???? COMING FROM ANY BIKE MEMBER THIS HELPS US OUT BIG WE HAVE 26 ACTIVE CAR CLUB CHAPTERS 2 HANDLE ASWELL SO THIS FILTERS OUR PHONE CALLS SO PLEASE RESPECT OUR REPPS.....
> 
> WENDY OUR LEED BIKE REPP LIL GOODTIMER AKA JR & FLEETANGEL AKA ROBERT HER RIGHT AND LEFT HAND THERE JOB 2 HELP AND ASSIST BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP THE TOPIC CLEAN JOBS 2 STAY ON TOP OF ALL BIKE MEMBERS STATE 2 STATE & KEEP THEM INFORMED AND UP 2 DATE ON ALL CHANGES & SHOW DATES  WE WORK AS A TEAM WE ARE A TEAM WE REPP AS ONE AND WIN AS ONE THANKS 2 ALL BIKE CLUB MEMBERS REPN THE MIGHTY GT WE THE CAR CLUB ARE VERY PROUD OF WUTT OUR BIKE CLUB HAS ACOMPLISHED OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS KEEP PUSHIN SEE YOU GUYS SOON .....
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

EVERYBODY LOOKING GOOD!!!....KEEP IT UP GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 26 2010, 12:16 AM~17005194
> *ATT: GT BIKE CLUB
> WOULD LIKE 2 SOON MEET UP WITH YOU ALL ON A PERSONAL MEETING I SEE A LIL OF EVERYTHING GOING ON IN HERE WE HAVE A BIKE COUNCIL FOR THAT REASON THE BIKE CLUB HAS A PROGRAM JUST LIKE THE CARS DO WE BOTH HAVE STANDARDS AND DIRECTION AND DISCIPLINE WE MUST FOLLOW THE RULES SO PLEASE !!! IF YOU HAVE ANY ? GET AT ME F0R ANSWERS .....
> 
> NO TOPICS ARE 2 BE OPEN WITH OUT APROVAL FROM A GT REPP
> 
> PLAQUES ARE NOT 2 BE ORDERED UNLESS APRROVED BY BIKE CLUB REPP MEANING BIKE MUST MEET GT BIKE CLUB STANDARDS
> 
> THE REASON WE MADE THIS BIKE COUNCIL IS FOR OUR CLUB 2 MAINTAIN A CLEAN REPUTATION STATE 2 STATE RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND PRIDE FOR THE GT PLAQUE ....
> 
> WE APOINTED WENDY AS OUR BIKE CLUB REPP HER JOB IS 2 KEEP US INFORMED OF ALL ACTIONS TAKIN BY THE BIKE CLUB
> 
> EXAMPLE...NEW CHAPTERS , NEW MEMBERS,PLAQUES,QUESTIONS,CONCERNS AND ANY ???? COMING FROM ANY BIKE MEMBER THIS HELPS US OUT BIG WE HAVE 26 ACTIVE CAR CLUB CHAPTERS 2 HANDLE ASWELL SO THIS FILTERS OUR PHONE CALLS SO PLEASE RESPECT OUR REPPS.....
> 
> WENDY OUR LEED BIKE REPP LIL GOODTIMER AKA JR & FLEETANGEL AKA ROBERT HER RIGHT AND LEFT HAND THERE JOB 2 HELP AND ASSIST BIKE CLUB MEMBERS KEEP THE TOPIC CLEAN JOBS 2 STAY ON TOP OF ALL BIKE MEMBERS STATE 2 STATE & KEEP THEM INFORMED AND UP 2 DATE ON ALL CHANGES & SHOW DATES  WE WORK AS A TEAM WE ARE A TEAM WE REPP AS ONE AND WIN AS ONE THANKS 2 ALL BIKE CLUB MEMBERS REPN THE MIGHTY GT WE THE CAR CLUB ARE VERY PROUD OF WUTT OUR BIKE CLUB HAS ACOMPLISHED OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS KEEP PUSHIN SEE YOU GUYS SOON .....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

AT INLAND EMPIRE!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 26 2010, 09:37 PM~17013374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKE THIS PIC.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST BORED  

Poster Posts 
LIL GOODTIMES CC 2094 
Fleetangel 1629 
MRS.GOODTIMES818 1038 
David Cervantes 380 
CERTIFIED TROUBLE 236 
BIG ANDREW 229 
BIG TURTLE 169 
HOTSHOT956 164 
PRINCESS UNIQUE 158 
WestTexas_lowlow 149 
chris818 145 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 127 
-GT- RAY 84 
⇒shyboy⇐ 79 
Uno Malo 65 
sureñosbluez 59 
Sunny D-lite 55 
BASH3R 51 
SOFTIN 48 
luckcharm818 42 
GOODTIMES CC 39 
mr.casper 37 
milkbone 34 
OGDinoe1 30 
SIK_9D1 27 
chamuco61 26 
STR8_CLOWN'N 24 
lowlife-biker 22 
yOuNgWiCkS 21 
TURTLE'S REINA 20 
Sj4lyfe 20 
caprice75classic 18 
G~TIMES~4~LIFE 17 
REALTALK 16 
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 15 
sick six 15 
~Boys Envy~ 15 
BIGRUBE644 14 
monte carlo rider 13 
CHUCKIEBOYGT 12 
68 CHEVY 12 
jojo67 12 
818cadi 11 
96lincoln 11 
STiLL RAPPiN32 11 
81_cutty 11 
JUSTDEEZ 11 
RAIDERQUEEN 10 
POPEYE4RMGT 10 
classic53 9 
LINCOLNSAL 9 
noe_from_texas 8 
PASSIONATE63 7 
TonyO 7 
FINEST KREATIONS 7 
lninjo 7 
casper805 7 
817Lowrider 7 
*SEEZER* 7 
joe bristol 7 
bad news 6 
AZ-GTIMER 6 
65ragrider 6 
fidel 6 
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 5 
the poor boys 5 
66 ROLLERZ ONLY 5 
LUV ME OR HATE ME 5 
ray1313 5 
chevy_boy 5 
meat 5 
PurpleLicious 5 
26jd 5 
FLEET~HOOD 4 
76'_SCHWINN 4 
pedroe80513s 4 
One Of A Kind 4 
CE 707 4 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 4 
socios b.c. prez 4 
kansasfull 4 
GOODTIMES BC 4 
FREDDYBOY 4 
OSO 805 4 
Lil Spanks 4 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 4 
Mrs.Goodtimes cc 4 
GRUMPY {G.T. 805} 4 
wence 3 
SAC_TOWN 3 
916_king 3 
MEXICA 3 
lolow 3 
SAUL 3 
LocoSoCal 3 
Goodtimediva 3 
67 hollywood 3 
LFTED84 3 
CHAIN REACTION 3 
LiL GTIMER 3 
AZ WAR CHIEF 3 
RollinBlue 3 
LIL PUPP3T LC 2 
cadillac jay 2 
nocaddydaddy 2 
AMB1800 2 
eight1eightstyle 2 
lowrid3r 2 
FORGIVEN 2 
D-ice69 2 
Clown Confusion 2 
~TRU~ 2 
BONES_712 2 
cruising oldies 2 
~LAYTOWNLOCO~ 2 
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY 2 
syked1 2 
BILLY_THE_KID 2 
ESE JAVIER 2 
Raguness 2 
mitchell26 2 
AZGTIMIN64 2 
BIGTITO64 1 
19stratus97 1 
Steve9663 1 
G&CWireWheels 1 
NICE DREAMS 1 
U.S. RIDER 1 
swa562 1 
Mr.NoLimit 1 
bigpops915 1 
66wita6 1 
NaturalHighII 1 
comic 1 
LC CONNECTEK 1 
SKReeCH 1 
Vintage Valadez 1 
GUDTMS48 1 
GrimReaper 1 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 1 
FREAKY BEHAVIOR 1 
conejoz 1 
SALVADOR MENDOZA 1 
HITS818 1 
ch3cy67 1 
Ox-Roxs 1 
UpInSmoke619 1 
Chucks 1 
Badass93 1 
kerncountyhopper 1 
Sneak 1 
ESE NECIO 805 1 
ghost-rider 1 
greenmerc77 1 
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 1 
regalman85 1 
MiKLO 1 
SWIGS 1 
8-BALLING-247 1 
AUTO B ENHANCEMENT 1 
405PRIDEBIKES 1 
west_13 1 
86' Chevy 1 
LVdroe 1 
fatdaddylv 1 
EVIL WAYS 1 
lowrider-420 1 
6Deuce 1 
allbluedup 1 
cadilinc 1 
Born 2 Die 1 
SJtonelocs 1 
CADDY_CYCLONE 1 
EnchantedDrmzCEO 1 
LIL AZ GOODTIMES 1 
Latin Luxury 1 
BRUTA67 1 
Purple Haze 1 
vicmarcos 1 
blueouija 1 
FREE BUG!!! 1 
MR.559 1 
~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ 1 
Goodtimeslife1941 1 
my daughter bike 1 
TRAFF1C1968 1 
ESELILREBEL 1 
PedaLScraperZ 1 
THE_EMPIRE_SAC 1 
andrew85 1 
DirtyBird2 1 
Big Young 1 
LATOWNLA 1 
83lac-va-beach 1 
Reynaldo866 1 
GTPLUMBER 1 
Tee"s_77LTD 1 
818 caprice 1 
ljlow82 1


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2010, 08:37 AM~17015878
> *:biggrin:
> I LIKE THIS PIC.
> *


HEY I CAN GET A PROFFESSIONAL CAMERA FOR NEXT CAR SHOW!!>...IM TAKING PHOTOGRAPHY AT SKOOL N THEY LET ME TAKE ONE!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 09:38 AM~17016219
> *HEY I CAN GET A PROFFESSIONAL CAMERA FOR NEXT CAR SHOW!!>...IM TAKING PHOTOGRAPHY AT SKOOL N THEY LET ME TAKE ONE!!
> *


CAN U COME UP ON ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 27 2010, 10:34 AM~17016539
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2010, 09:57 AM~17016325
> *CAN U COME UP ON ONE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2010, 06:59 PM~17002176
> *HAVENT SEEN HIM ON LAYITLOW LATELY
> *


idk...i noticed that too...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2010, 04:16 PM~17018400
> *idk...i noticed that too...
> *


WUZ UP?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 04:23 PM~17018419
> *WUZ UP?
> *


idk......so how are u doing on ur greene frame


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2010, 04:26 PM~17018439
> *idk......so how are u doing on ur greene frame
> *


IMA GO PICK IT UP TODAY DO A LIL BODY WORK ON IT N THEN TAKE IT RIGHT BACK TO TURTLES TO FINISH IT!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 04:28 PM~17018458
> *IMA GO PICK IT UP TODAY DO A LIL BODY WORK ON IT N THEN TAKE IT RIGHT BACK TO TURTLES TO FINISH IT!
> *


like wat else r u gonna do to it, it looks clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

got a new a new toy to play with to rep the GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 27 2010, 07:09 PM~17019431
> *got a new a new toy to play with to rep the GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!...LOL


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: waz up fam!!! :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17019848
> *:wow: waz up fam!!! :wow:
> *


WHERE HAVE U BEEN????....PETE SAID WHEN CAN U BE ABLE TO GET THE TRAILER TO GET THE STICKERS DONE?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 08:12 PM~17019877
> *WHERE HAVE U BEEN????....PETE SAID WHEN CAN U BE ABLE TO GET THE TRAILER TO GET THE STICKERS DONE?
> *


CUANDO QUIERAS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 27 2010, 08:13 PM~17019885
> *CUANDO QUIERAS :biggrin:
> *


HIT HIM UP!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17021199
> *HIT HIM UP!
> *


i calld him last wekend


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 06:13 PM~17019455
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!...LOL
> *


LETS SAY OG SHWIN FROM THE 70'S BUT YOU GOTTA WAIT TO SAN BERDO TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 28 2010, 07:25 AM~17022127
> *LETS SAY OG SHWIN FROM THE 70'S BUT YOU GOTTA WAIT TO SAN BERDO TO SEE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 28 2010, 06:25 AM~17022127
> *LETS SAY OG SHWIN FROM THE 70'S BUT YOU GOTTA WAIT TO SAN BERDO TO SEE  :biggrin:
> *


nice!!!!....IS IT A 20???....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 27 2010, 11:17 PM~17021284
> *i calld him last wekend
> *


HE WAS BUSY!!...BUT HE GOT TIME NOW!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 02:27 PM~17017835
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



how much u want to sell one to me. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 07:13 PM~17019455
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!...LOL
> *


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17019848
> *:wow: waz up fam!!! :wow:
> *


whats crackn david.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 28 2010, 06:25 AM~17022127
> *LETS SAY OG SHWIN FROM THE 70'S BUT YOU GOTTA WAIT TO SAN BERDO TO SEE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:11 AM~17023675
> *how much u want to sell one to me.  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!!.... :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*any body wants to buy a girls frame 20 inch or 144 spokes rims. *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17023695
> *any body wants to buy a girls frame 20 inch or 144 spokes rims.
> *


POST PICS N THE GT DISCOUNT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 11:15 AM~17023701
> *POST PICS N THE GT DISCOUNT!!! :biggrin:
> *


the rims or frame.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17023695
> *any body wants to buy a girls frame 20 inch or 144 spokes rims.
> *



blue light special ill take 70 for the rims and frame together.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17023729
> *the rims or frame.
> *


FRAME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 11:23 AM~17023756
> *FRAME
> *



ill gets some in a bit.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:26 AM~17023779
> *ill gets some in a bit.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17023795
> *
> *



what u up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:38 AM~17023878
> *what u up to
> *


NOT MUCH....HOW BOUT U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 11:39 AM~17023890
> *NOT MUCH....HOW BOUT U?
> *



right here thinkn if i should buy the square schwinn head light.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 28 2010, 11:40 AM~17023897
> *right here thinkn if i should buy the square schwinn head light.
> *


GO FOR IT!! ITS CHEAP!!...I WANT IT TOO BUT GOT NO MONEY!!!...DONT LET IT PASS BY!...


----------



## BIG ANDREW

WAS UP GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 28 2010, 01:50 PM~17024682
> *WAS UP GT
> *


WUZ UP LONG TIME NO SEE U ON LAYITLOW!


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 04:30 PM~17025293
> *WUZ UP LONG TIME NO SEE U ON LAYITLOW!
> *


yea i dont get on here as much


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 09:54 AM~17023579
> *nice!!!!....IS IT A 20???....
> *


yep it's not the norm but cool :biggrin: already powder coated to match my lady's car 








http://i41.tinypic.com/24bn2on.jpg[/IMG
what you guys think
[img]http://i41.tinypic.com/24bn2on.jpg


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 28 2010, 10:00 PM~17029399
> *yep it's not the norm but cool  :biggrin: already powder coated to match my lady's car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS SOMETHING COOL!!!>..CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 09:07 PM~17029502
> *IT LOOKS SOMETHING COOL!!!>..CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!
> *


but it's og schwinn from the 70's it got og rims,tires,bar


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2010, 11:45 AM~17023929
> *GO FOR IT!! ITS CHEAP!!...I WANT IT TOO BUT GOT NO MONEY!!!...DONT LET IT PASS BY!...
> *


he sold it...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 28 2010, 01:50 PM~17024682
> *WAS UP GT
> *



whats crackn homie.. how the bike :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 28 2010, 05:21 PM~17026099
> *:wow:
> *



whats the next showing u hittn .. ill roll with u ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 28 2010, 10:00 PM~17029399
> *yep it's not the norm but cool  :biggrin: already powder coated to match my lady's car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey that bike going to look tight. i like it. let me know when u get bord of it. i want that side cart. hahaha


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 28 2010, 05:21 PM~17026099
> *:wow:
> *


pm sent


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Mar 29 2010, 08:16 AM~17031925-->
> 
> 
> 
> he sold it...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic53_@Mar 28 2010, 10:11 PM~17029551
> *but it's og schwinn from the 70's it got og rims,tires,bar
> *


I CAN TELL!!!,,,IT LOOKS NICE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 08:17 AM~17031938
> *whats the next showing u hittn .. ill roll with u ..
> *


MAY 2ND!...LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 01:37 PM~17034578
> *MAY 2ND!...LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD
> *



I MAD MY CAR BROKE FROM RACING AND I STILL OWE LIL MONEY TO CURLY AND I NEED TO GET MY MURALS ASAP.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:12 PM~17035865
> *I MAD MY CAR BROKE FROM RACING AND I STILL OWE LIL MONEY TO CURLY AND I NEED TO GET MY MURALS ASAP.
> *


AYAYAYAY!!!....WHO U RACED?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 04:20 PM~17035927
> *AYAYAYAY!!!....WHO U RACED?
> *


SOME HONDA. WE WERE ON THE FREEWAY. WHEN I WAS STICK SHIFFTING. I LET IT GO ALL THE WAY SO I COULD GET MORE SPEED. AND THEM AFTER I WAS AT 120 MY SHIT STARTED POPING LIKE AN OLD CAR LOL..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:33 PM~17036049
> *SOME HONDA. WE WERE ON THE FREEWAY. WHEN I WAS STICK SHIFFTING. I LET IT GO ALL THE WAY SO I COULD GET MORE SPEED. AND THEM AFTER I WAS AT 120 MY SHIT STARTED POPING LIKE AN OLD CAR LOL..
> *


HOLLY CHIT!.....SO U DID OVER REVOLUTIONS????....U NEED A NEW MOTOR!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 04:37 PM~17036084
> *HOLLY CHIT!.....SO U DID OVER REVOLUTIONS????....U NEED A NEW MOTOR!!
> *



NAH NEW MOTOR. IT HAPPEN BEFORE. I JUST BURN OUT SOME FIRE CYCLONDE I THINK ITS CALLED.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:38 PM~17036096
> *NAH NEW MOTOR. IT HAPPEN BEFORE. I JUST BURN OUT SOME FIRE CYCLONDE I THINK ITS CALLED.
> *


OHH!....HEY DO U KNOW HOW MUCH DOES JAGSTER CHARGE FOR AN ENGRAVED PLAQUE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 04:40 PM~17036112
> *OHH!....HEY DO U KNOW HOW MUCH DOES JAGSTER CHARGE FOR AN ENGRAVED PLAQUE?
> *


TALK TO CHUUCH ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17036138
> *TALK TO CHUUCH ..
> *


OK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 04:44 PM~17036165
> *OK
> *


WHAT U UP TO...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 04:45 PM~17036175
> *WHAT U UP TO...
> *


NOTHING IM BORED.....IM GONNA GO BUY SOME BONDO FOR MY FRAME...U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT GOODTIMERS!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:12 PM~17037088
> *TTT GOODTIMERS!!!!!!
> *


WUZ UP!...HOWS THE FRAME?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 05:42 PM~17036789
> *NOTHING IM BORED.....IM GONNA GO BUY SOME BONDO FOR MY FRAME...U?
> *



JUST SEEING WHAT OUT THERE FOR THE BABY ... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 06:51 PM~17037484
> *JUST SEEING WHAT OUT THERE FOR THE BABY ...  :biggrin:
> *


COOL COOL!!!!>..U GOT A NAME FOR HIM/HER?


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 06:51 PM~17037484
> *JUST SEEING WHAT OUT THERE FOR THE BABY ...  :biggrin:
> *


i got a 10 trike for sale perfect lowrider


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 06:52 PM~17037494
> *COOL COOL!!!!>..U GOT A NAME FOR HIM/HER?
> *


BOY JACOB SANCHEZ OR GIRL HALEY MARIE SANCHEZ. I WANT TO BUILD A PEDAL CAR ALREADY BUT I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT IT IS YET :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 06:54 PM~17037522
> *BOY JACOB SANCHEZ OR GIRL HALEY MARIE SANCHEZ. I WANT TO BUILD A PEDAL CAR ALREADY BUT I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT IT IS YET  :uh:
> *


COOL NAMES!!!....WUT U WANT BOY R GIRL?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17037533
> *COOL NAMES!!!....WUT U WANT BOY R GIRL?
> *



A BOY :biggrin:  :biggrin: MAN ILL BE HAPPY. 

HEY ARE U GOING TO ARE CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17037511
> *i got a 10 trike for sale perfect lowrider
> *


THANKS BRO.. BUT LOOKING FOR A PEDAL CAR ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 06:57 PM~17037568
> *A BOY  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  MAN ILL BE HAPPY.
> 
> HEY ARE U GOING TO ARE CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY.
> *


GOT NO RIDE....IMA HIT UP DAVID FROM THE CAR CHAPTER N SEE IF HES GOING....ILL GO WITH HIM!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 07:01 PM~17037605
> *GOT NO RIDE....IMA HIT UP DAVID FROM THE CAR CHAPTER N SEE IF HES GOING....ILL GO WITH HIM!
> *



I THOUGHT U OWN A TRUCK ..


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 09:16 AM~17031932
> *whats crackn homie.. how the bike  :biggrin:
> *


i had a lil problem wit the handle bars gonna hold me back awhile


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 06:18 PM~17037156
> *WUZ UP!...HOWS THE FRAME?
> *


we are gonna get it painted soon!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2010, 07:40 PM~17038090
> *I THOUGHT U OWN A TRUCK ..
> *


HOW AM I GONNA ROLL WITH A 4X4???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 29 2010, 08:18 PM~17038640
> *we are gonna get it painted soon!!!
> *


COOL COOL KEEP ME INFORMED BRO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

should have some skirts and tank on the 20 inch soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: :wow: waz up GT :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

THIS TOPIC IS LOOKIN BETTER I LIKE IT  GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OOOOLA AMIGOS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 29 2010, 07:53 PM~17037511
> *i got a 10 trike for sale perfect lowrider
> *


you got pics


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 30 2010, 04:40 AM~17041725
> *THIS TOPIC IS LOOKIN BETTER I LIKE IT   GT
> *


wutz up big chuch dogg


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

TTT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 08:10 AM~17042689
> *wutz up big chuch dogg
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE PASSIN BY


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!!!!....HEY BRIAN PM ME DOGG


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO THERE FELLAZ HOW YOU ALL BEEN?*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Mar 30 2010, 04:25 PM~17046394-->
> 
> 
> 
> WUTS GOOD HOMIE PASSIN BY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here chilling homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 04:26 PM~17046410
> *WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!!!!....HEY BRIAN PM ME DOGG
> *


who me


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 30 2010, 03:33 PM~17046461
> *HELLO THERE FELLAZ HOW YOU ALL BEEN?
> *


HEY!!!WHERE HAVE U BEEN?????..... :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 03:34 PM~17046480
> *here chilling homie
> who me
> *


YES


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 04:41 PM~17046546
> *YES
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2010, 09:46 PM~17039868
> *HOW AM I GONNA ROLL WITH A 4X4???
> *


DRIVE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

805 ALL YOUR STUFF READY. GIVE MY DAD A CALL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 30 2010, 03:40 AM~17041725
> *THIS TOPIC IS LOOKIN BETTER I LIKE IT   GT
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 29 2010, 10:28 PM~17040434
> *:wow:  :wow: waz up GT :wow:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 03:49 PM~17046617
> *
> *


PICS AND PROGRESS AND ROAD TRIPS LOOK NICE  IN A TOPIC


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 03:48 PM~17046613
> *805 ALL YOUR STUFF READY. GIVE MY DAD A CALL.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Mar 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17046366
> *TTT  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: HELLO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 30 2010, 03:50 PM~17046624
> *PICS AND PROGRESS AND ROAD TRIPS LOOK NICE   IN A TOPIC
> *


ALWAYS ON TOP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 30 2010, 03:50 PM~17046624
> *PICS AND PROGRESS AND ROAD TRIPS LOOK NICE   IN A TOPIC
> *



I WILL GET SOME .. :biggrin: :biggrin: HAVE PROGRESS OF MY BIKE SOON.  

GT EDITION TAKING A WHILE BUT WHEN IT COMES OUT ITS GOING TO MAKE PEOPLE DROP JAWS. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 03:52 PM~17046651
> *I WILL GET SOME ..  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HAVE PROGRESS OF MY BIKE SOON.
> 
> GT EDITION TAKING A WHILE BUT WHEN IT COMES OUT ITS GOING TO MAKE PEOPLE DROP JAWS.  :biggrin:
> *


THATZ WUZ UP HOMIE!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 03:54 PM~17046662
> *THATZ WUZ UP HOMIE!!!....
> *



I JUST GOT MY DESIGNS FOR THE REST OF THE PARTS. IM PUSHN. PUTTN ALL THE SHIT TO THE SIDE LIKE SENIORS DUES GRANDNIGHT PHONE BILL AND OTHER SHIT. GOODTIMES 1ST


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 03:59 PM~17046705
> *I JUST GOT MY DESIGNS FOR THE REST OF THE PARTS. IM PUSHN. PUTTN ALL THE SHIT TO THE SIDE LIKE SENIORS DUES GRANDNIGHT PHONE BILL AND OTHER SHIT. GOODTIMES 1ST
> *


THATS WUT I MIGHT DO....NOT GO TO TO PROM!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 03:52 PM~17046651
> *I WILL GET SOME ..  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HAVE PROGRESS OF MY BIKE SOON.
> 
> GT EDITION TAKING A WHILE BUT WHEN IT COMES OUT ITS GOING TO MAKE PEOPLE DROP JAWS.  :biggrin:
> *


I BET IT IS HOMIE DO WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17046751
> *THATS WUT I MIGHT DO....NOT GO TO TO PROM!!!.... :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA AFTER PARTY FOR PROM IS ALWAYS THE BEST AND ITS FREE. JUST BY THE WHITE T SHIRT WITH THE TUX PRINTED ON THE SHIRT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY NEW PARTS. 
GOING TO GET THEM CUT SOON. 
fender braces, 










seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel










and then the t-tube, and pedals


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 07:14 PM~17048003
> *MY NEW PARTS.
> GOING TO GET THEM CUT SOON.
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE   WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 06:14 PM~17048003
> *MY NEW PARTS.
> GOING TO GET THEM CUT SOON.
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PEOPLE SEE WHAT IM DOING TO MY BIKE. BUT PEOPLE DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE IM GOING TO ADD ON A DOWN LOW. HAHAHAHA GT EDITON GOING TO BE ONE BAD ASS BIKE. THE MORE PEOPLE HATE THE MORE I ADD AND THE MORE THE BIKE LOOKS BETTER. GT EDITON IS GOING TO BE IN A HOOD NEAR U.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 30 2010, 06:17 PM~17048044
> *NICE     WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES
> *



JUST CHILLN HOMIE. JUST RUSHING STUFF TO GET THIS BIKE DONE. WHAT ABOUT YOU.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 30 2010, 06:48 AM~17042247
> *HEY LIL G LETS MOVE THIS CONVERSISION TO GTIMES B.C TOPIC BCS THIS IS YOURS :biggrin: WHAT DO YOU THINK
> *


AND BACK TO WE WERE TALKING ABOUT HOMIE... HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 07:14 PM~17048003
> *MY NEW PARTS.
> GOING TO GET THEM CUT SOON.
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 07:18 PM~17048075
> *JUST CHILLN HOMIE. JUST RUSHING STUFF TO GET THIS BIKE DONE. WHAT ABOUT YOU.
> *


I WORKING ON MY BIKE AND MY NEPHEW PEDAL CAR :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 06:14 PM~17048003
> *MY NEW PARTS.
> GOING TO GET THEM CUT SOON.
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammm looking good :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hey hector there a show on may 2nd in burque and we have one here on may 16th just letting you know wuts coming up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 30 2010, 06:52 PM~17048477
> *I WORKING ON MY BIKE AND MY NEPHEW PEDAL CAR  :biggrin:
> *



U HAVE THE PICS OF THE PEDAL CAR.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 30 2010, 06:32 PM~17048260
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



HOWS UR BIKE COMING OUT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 30 2010, 08:38 PM~17050053
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammm looking good  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



DID U GET MY PM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 08:47 PM~17050141
> *hey hector there a show on may 2nd in burque and we have one here on may 16th just letting you know wuts coming up
> *



I REALLY WANT TO GO TO TEXAS. I GOT FAMILY OUT THERE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:48 PM~17050981
> *I REALLY WANT TO GO TO TEXAS. I GOT FAMILY OUT THERE.
> *


where loko


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 09:49 PM~17050998
> *where loko
> *


\
HAHA LET ME DOUBLE CHECK. MY GRANDMA KNOWS WHERE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 06:14 PM~17048003
> *MY NEW PARTS.
> GOING TO GET THEM CUT SOON.
> fender braces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the t-tube, and pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!...NEVER THOUGHT U WERE GONNA GO THIS FAR!!!>....UR DOING BIG THINGS HOMIE!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:52 PM~17051059
> *\
> HAHA LET ME DOUBLE CHECK. MY GRANDMA KNOWS WHERE.
> *


   i live in the amarillo area


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 30 2010, 06:17 PM~17048044
> *NICE     WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 09:56 PM~17051112
> *   i live in the amarillo area
> *



IS THAT FAR FROM HOTSHOT WHERE HE LIVES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 09:57 PM~17051120
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!!
> *


HAVE JUSTDEEZ DO UR DESIGN. HE HOOKING US UP HOMIE. GOOD TO HAVE THE DESIGHN NOW TO CUT IT LIL BY LIL. DAVID MIGHT GO WITH HIM TO JUST WAITN ON HIM.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:00 PM~17051166
> *HAVE JUSTDEEZ DO UR DESIGN. HE HOOKING US UP HOMIE. GOOD TO HAVE THE DESIGHN NOW TO CUT IT LIL BY LIL. DAVID MIGHT GO WITH HIM TO JUST WAITN ON HIM.
> *


ITS CUZ I GOT ANOTHER IDEA ON MINE.....ILL PM U!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:58 PM~17051140
> *IS THAT  FAR FROM HOTSHOT WHERE HE LIVES.
> *


HE LIVES ON THE BORDER OF TX/MEXICO IM CLOSE TO THE TX/NM/OK STATE LINES ITS A 11 HOUR DRIVE


----------



## Fleetangel

:0


> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17051193
> *HE LIVES ON THE BORDER OF TX/MEXICO IM CLOSE TO THE TX/NM/OK STATE LINES ITS A 11 HOUR DRIVE
> *


OHH THATS FAR!!....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:03 PM~17051203
> *:0
> OHH THATS FAR!!....
> *


YEA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17051261
> *YEA
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

im 4 hours away from burque


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:11 PM~17051294
> *im 4 hours away from burque
> *


I GOT FAMILY IN TEXAS TOO...A LOT BUT DONT KNOW THE CITY;S NAME....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:12 PM~17051308
> *I GOT FAMILY IN TEXAS TOO...A  LOT BUT DONT KNOW THE CITY;S NAME....
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:14 PM~17051322
> *
> *


PEACE OUT EVRYBODY IM GOING TO SLEEP ALREADY!!!.....KEEP IT ON TOP GOODTIMES BC SMASHING!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

WE HAVE A BIG SHOW OUT IN ODESSA IN NOVEMBER MAYBE YALL CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17051334
> *WE HAVE A BIG SHOW OUT IN ODESSA IN NOVEMBER MAYBE YALL CAN MAKE IT OUT
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!...WE HAVE TO PLAN THIS ONE!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:16 PM~17051340
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!!...WE HAVE TO PLAN THIS ONE!
> *


COOL IM GONNA TALK TO THE NEW MEXICO, LAREDO, DFW SEE IF WE CAN DO IT BIG


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:17 PM~17051355
> *COOL IM GONNA TALK TO THE NEW MEXICO, LAREDO, DFW SEE IF WE CAN DO IT BIG
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17051193
> *HE LIVES ON THE BORDER OF TX/MEXICO IM CLOSE TO THE TX/NM/OK STATE LINES ITS A 11 HOUR DRIVE
> *



HAHAHA DAMN THATS A DRIVE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17051098
> *damn!!!!...NEVER THOUGHT U WERE GONNA GO THIS FAR!!!>....UR DOING BIG THINGS HOMIE!
> *



I GOT TO TAKE IT AS FAR I COULD TAKE IT TO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17051404
> *I GOT TO TAKE IT AS FAR I COULD TAKE IT TO.
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!....LET THE HATERS GIVE U MORE MOTIVATION!!!..... :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:20 PM~17051396
> *HAHAHA DAMN THATS A DRIVE.
> *


THATS JUS LIKE ME DRIVING FROM AMARILLO TO HOUSTON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 PM~17051408
> *LOOKING GOOD!!....LET THE HATERS GIVE U MORE MOTIVATION!!!..... :cheesy:
> *


U KNOW ONE OF MY HATERS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 PM~17051415
> *THATS JUS LIKE ME DRIVING FROM AMARILLO TO HOUSTON
> *



ARE U GOING TO COME TO CALI. OR VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:23 PM~17051427
> *ARE U GOING TO COME TO CALI. OR VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
> *


GONNA TRY FOR VEGAS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:22 PM~17051419
> *U KNOW ONE OF MY HATERS.  :biggrin:
> *


N WE GOT ANOTHER SURPRISE FOR HIM DOGG!!!!...JUST WATCH WUT WE BRINGIN OUT PROBABLY FOR VEGAS....THIS IS A TOP SECRET!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:24 PM~17051435
> *N WE GOT ANOTHER SURPRISE FOR HIM DOGG!!!!...JUST WATCH WUT WE BRINGIN OUT PROBABLY FOR VEGAS....THIS IS A TOP SECRET!!!
> *


IM GONA TRY TO HAV MY LIL GURLS BIKE DONE FOR VEGAS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17051433
> *GONNA TRY FOR VEGAS
> *


NICE!!!!...WE GONNA HIT STRONG THIS YEAR!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:26 PM~17051452
> *IM GONA TRY TO HAV MY LIL GURLS BIKE DONE FOR VEGAS
> *


SWEET!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:26 PM~17051456
> *NICE!!!!...WE GONNA HIT STRONG THIS YEAR!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17051433
> *GONNA TRY FOR VEGAS
> *



ILL TELL U NOW BRO. U SHOULD GO. GOODTIMES PARTY HARD IN VEGAS. AND THIS YEAR CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUN GOING TO BE OUT THERE STRONG.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:27 PM~17051471
> *SWEET!!!.... :biggrin:
> *


SO I GOTTA FIND MY ASS A JOB QUICK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:27 PM~17051473
> *
> *


OK I TRIED TO KEEP MY EYES OPEN A LIL LONGER N I CANT RESISIT NO MORE...GOING TO SLEEP!!! GOODNITE GOODTIMERS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:28 PM~17051481
> *SO I GOTTA FIND MY ASS A JOB QUICK
> *


GO TO TACO BELL!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17051435
> *N WE GOT ANOTHER SURPRISE FOR HIM DOGG!!!!...JUST WATCH WUT WE BRINGIN OUT PROBABLY FOR VEGAS....THIS IS A TOP SECRET!!!
> *



WE NEED TO TAKE ALL THE GT BIKES OUT THERE FOR VEGAS. WE NEED TO PUSH IT.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:28 PM~17051479
> *ILL TELL U NOW BRO. U SHOULD GO. GOODTIMES PARTY HARD IN VEGAS.  AND THIS YEAR CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUN GOING TO BE OUT THERE STRONG.
> *


   WHOS KNOWS MAYBE I CAN GET BOTH BIKES AND CAR DONE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:29 PM~17051490
> *WE NEED TO TAKE ALL THE GT BIKES OUT THERE FOR VEGAS. WE NEED TO PUSH IT.
> *


OK U GOT IT....THE WHOLE 805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!...PLAQUED!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:28 PM~17051483
> *OK I TRIED TO KEEP MY EYES OPEN A LIL LONGER N I CANT RESISIT NO MORE...GOING TO SLEEP!!! GOODNITE GOODTIMERS!
> *


G NITE LOKO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:26 PM~17051452
> *IM GONA TRY TO HAV MY LIL GURLS BIKE DONE FOR VEGAS
> *


KEEP PUSHING BRO. WHAT EVER IT TAKES (LIKE ALEX SAIDS).


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:29 PM~17051495
> *   WHOS KNOWS MAYBE I CAN GET BOTH BIKES AND CAR DONE
> *


BETTER!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 10:28 PM~17051483
> *OK I TRIED TO KEEP MY EYES OPEN A LIL LONGER N I CANT RESISIT NO MORE...GOING TO SLEEP!!! GOODNITE GOODTIMERS!
> *




U GOT SCHOOL STILL .. IM ON SPRING BREAK.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:30 PM~17051501
> *KEEP PUSHING BRO. WHAT EVER IT TAKES (LIKE ALEX SAIDS).
> *


YESSIR


----------



## Fleetangel

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:31 PM~17051510
> *U GOT SCHOOL STILL .. IM ON SPRING BREAK.
> *


I GET OUT THIS FRIDAY!!....AIGHT HOMIE....THIS SHIT IS ADDICTIVE!....IM OUTS!!! LATE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:29 PM~17051495
> *   WHOS KNOWS MAYBE I CAN GET BOTH BIKES AND CAR DONE
> *



DAMN I WISH I COULD BUILD A CAR. ITS GOING TO BE KINDA HARD NOW. I HOPE NOT BUT MY DAD SCARING MY ASS ABOUT ITS HARD WHEN U GOING TO HAVE A KID.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 11:30 PM~17051504
> *BETTER!!
> *


I WANA HAVE MY CHAPTER OUT BY THEN OR NOVEMBER FOR THE ODESSA SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 10:29 PM~17051497
> *OK U GOT IT....THE WHOLE 805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!...PLAQUED!!!!
> *



WE NEED TO GET THAT LIL PEDAL BIKE IN. U AND DAVID KNOW WHICH ONE IM TALKN ABOUT. TAKE HIM OUT TO DINNER OR TO UR HOUSE. SOME BOMBS ASS FOOD UR FAMILY COOKS.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:32 PM~17051532
> *DAMN I WISH I COULD BUILD A CAR. ITS GOING TO BE KINDA HARD NOW. I HOPE NOT BUT MY DAD SCARING MY ASS ABOUT ITS HARD WHEN U GOING TO HAVE A KID.
> *


BRO I GOT 2 OF THEM AND ITS TAKIING ME AWHILE BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO MANAGE MY MONEY THO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:34 PM~17051549
> *WE NEED TO GET THAT LIL PEDAL BIKE IN. U AND DAVID KNOW WHICH ONE IM TALKN ABOUT. TAKE HIM OUT TO DINNER OR TO UR HOUSE. SOME BOMBS ASS FOOD UR FAMILY COOKS.
> *


WE JUST WAITING ON HIM!!....HE SAID HES DOWN!!!....BUT HE HAS TO FIGURE OUT TO TRANSFER OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 10:32 PM~17051529
> *:cheesy:
> I GET OUT THIS FRIDAY!!....AIGHT HOMIE....THIS SHIT IS ADDICTIVE!....IM OUTS!!! LATE
> *



GO TO SLEEP HAHAHAHAHA

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s3qDnPzHFuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s3qDnPzHFuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:37 PM~17051596
> *GO TO SLEEP HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s3qDnPzHFuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s3qDnPzHFuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


HAHAHAHAHA.....AIGHT LATE!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: JR YOU GONNA COME TO TEXAS FOR THE ODESSA SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 PM~17051607
> *HAHAHAHAHA.....AIGHT LATE!
> *



HAHAHA TRYN TO PLAY THAT TWINKLE LITTLE STAR SONG..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:34 PM~17051554
> *BRO I GOT 2 OF THEM AND ITS TAKIING ME AWHILE BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO MANAGE MY MONEY THO
> *



YA BUT ITS HARD FOR ME TO SAVE MONEY. :biggrin: BUT I GOT TO START SAVING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:39 PM~17051623
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: JR YOU GONNA COME TO TEXAS FOR THE ODESSA SHOW
> *



WHEN IS IT.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:41 PM~17051646
> *WHEN IS IT.
> *


IN NOVEMBER ITS THE LAST SHOW IN TEXAS I WAS TELLIN FLEET IM GONNA TALK TO NEW MEXICO,LAREDO AND DFW SO WE CAN SHOW BIG AT THIS SHOW GT HASNT SHOWN HERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:43 PM~17051665
> *IN NOVEMBER ITS THE LAST SHOW IN TEXAS I WAS TELLIN FLEET IM GONNA TALK TO NEW MEXICO,LAREDO AND DFW SO WE CAN SHOW BIG AT THIS SHOW GT HASNT SHOWN HERE
> *



LET ME START LOOKING AT THE BUS TRIPS. AND MOTEL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:43 PM~17051665
> *IN NOVEMBER ITS THE LAST SHOW IN TEXAS I WAS TELLIN FLEET IM GONNA TALK TO NEW MEXICO,LAREDO AND DFW SO WE CAN SHOW BIG AT THIS SHOW GT HASNT SHOWN HERE
> *



CAN U GET ME A FLIER PLEASE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:46 PM~17051688
> *LET ME START LOOKING AT THE BUS TRIPS. AND MOTEL.
> *


ILL SEE IF WE CAN GET A DEAL OR SOMETHING ON THE MOTEL SO WE CAN ALL STAY AT THE SAME PLACE AND ILL SEE IF THE FLYER IS MADE ALREADY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:49 PM~17051722
> *ILL SEE IF WE CAN GET A DEAL OR SOMETHING ON THE MOTEL SO WE CAN ALL STAY AT THE SAME PLACE AND ILL SEE IF THE FLYER IS MADE ALREADY
> *


COOL JUST POST IT UP ON THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB TOPIC.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:50 PM~17051736
> *COOL JUST POST IT UP ON THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB TOPIC.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

WUTZ UP LESSTIME AND MARIO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, *mario6161*


WHATS UP BRO MY NAME IS PAUL JR WHAT IS URS. NICE BIKE ON UR FILE. AND WELCOME TO THE GT TOPIC.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:51 PM~17051743
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HEY U HAVE ANY PICS OF UR DAUGHTER BIKE AND WHAT SIZE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 11:53 PM~17051761
> *HEY U HAVE ANY PICS OF UR DAUGHTER BIKE AND WHAT SIZE.
> *


ITS A 16 INCH AND NAH I DONT ITS GETTIN WORKED ON I WON IT ON A RAFFLE ON HERE HES DOING THE FRAME, PAINT AND FENDERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051780
> *ITS A 16 INCH AND NAH I DONT ITS GETTIN WORKED ON I WON IT ON A RAFFLE ON HERE HES DOING THE FRAME, PAINT AND FENDERS
> *



COOL COOL U KNOW ANYONE LOOKN FOR A GIRLS FRAME 20 INCH.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 12:00 AM~17051824
> *COOL COOL U KNOW ANYONE LOOKN FOR A GIRLS FRAME 20 INCH.
> *


how much you want for it


----------



## BIG ANDREW

uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Mar 30 2010, 11:01 PM~17051842
> *uffin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 11:01 PM~17051833
> *how much you want for it
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 12:04 AM~17051864
> *PM SENT.
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 06:21 PM~17048112
> *AND BACK TO WE WERE TALKING ABOUT HOMIE... HAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


MUCH BETTER OK I JUST SOLD MY RIMS LAST NITE FOR 5 BILLS SO GT FAM HERE WE COME IN JUNE :thumbsup: :sprint: :boink: :run:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 08:47 PM~17050141
> *hey hector there a show on may 2nd in burque and we have one here on may 16th just letting you know wuts coming up
> *


10-4 THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP BRO BUT MAN WERE RUNNING SHORT ON CASH WITH THE TURNTABLE,THE CALI TRIP AND MY DUAGHTERS BIKE WERE WORKING ON.THEN WE HAVE TWO SHOWS IN MAY ONE HERE IN LAREDO TX AND THE OTHER ONE IS FROM CITY STYLE C.C THEY WAMT US TO GO TO THERE 30 YR ANNIVERSERY IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX.BUT THANK YOU WILL GO IN THE FUTURE :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 10:28 PM~17051479
> *ILL TELL U NOW BRO. U SHOULD GO. GOODTIMES PARTY HARD IN VEGAS.  AND THIS YEAR CAR CLUB AND BIKE CLUN GOING TO BE OUT THERE STRONG.
> *


WISH WE COULD GO TO VEGAS WITH THE FAM BAM BUT THATS AROUND MY WIFES DUE DATE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 31 2010, 06:30 AM~17053062
> *MUCH BETTER OK I JUST SOLD MY RIMS LAST NITE FOR 5 BILLS SO GT FAM HERE WE COME IN JUNE :thumbsup:  :sprint:  :boink:  :run:
> *



what kind of rims.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 31 2010, 07:05 AM~17053231
> *WISH WE COULD GO TO VEGAS WITH THE FAM BAM BUT THATS AROUND MY WIFES DUE DATE
> *



i know that sucks. but hey atleast something good going to be in your life. there always a next a year,


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 10:59 AM~17055130
> *what kind of rims.
> *


13" KNOCK-OFFS 100 SPOKES FROM MY LINCOLN ONLY 2 MONTHS OLD.THIS GOOD FRIEND OF OURS WANTED THEM SO COOL WE SOLD THEM


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 11:01 AM~17055144
> *i know that sucks. but hey atleast something good going to be in your life. there always a next a year,
> *


THATS VERY TRUE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 31 2010, 11:28 AM~17055331
> *13" KNOCK-OFFS 100 SPOKES FROM MY LINCOLN ONLY 2 MONTHS OLD.THIS GOOD FRIEND OF OURS WANTED THEM SO COOL WE SOLD THEM
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HOWS ITS GOING HOMIES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2010, 03:48 PM~17056999
> *HOWS ITS GOING HOMIES
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2010, 02:48 PM~17056999
> *HOWS ITS GOING HOMIES
> *


WUZ UP CHUCH!!!....HEY PM ME THE PRICE FOR A CHROME ENGRAVED PLAQUE(BIKE)


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2010, 03:48 PM~17056999
> *HOWS ITS GOING HOMIES
> *


wutz up big loko


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

ALL THE GOODTIMES CARCLUB CHAPTERS TOPICS ON LAYITLOW HAVE BEEN MOVED TO ONE!!!.....EXCEPT FOR THE BIKES ONE....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 31 2010, 08:10 PM~17059759
> *ALL THE GOODTIMES CARCLUB  CHAPTERS TOPICS ON LAYITLOW HAVE BEEN MOVED TO ONE!!!.....EXCEPT FOR THE BIKES ONE....
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP..


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 31 2010, 09:14 PM~17061588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 09:22 PM~17061689
> *WHATS UP DAVID.
> *


HEY WUZUP JUST HEAR EATING A BOWL OF CIRIEL. ENJOING LIFE BRO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 31 2010, 09:27 PM~17061755
> *HEY WUZUP JUST HEAR EATING A BOWL OF CIRIEL. ENJOING LIFE BRO.
> *



HAHA COOL COOL. YOU STILL TALKN TO THAT GUY WITH THE LITTLE TRIKE WE GOT TO RECRUIT HIM :biggrin: . AND HEY ARE U READY TO GET THOSE PARTS DESIGN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 09:36 PM~17061866
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUTS THE TICKET????IM GETTIN TAXES BACK!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 31 2010, 11:50 PM~17062719
> *WUTS THE TICKET????IM GETTIN TAXES BACK!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 31 2010, 10:53 PM~17062745
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 31 2010, 10:50 PM~17062719
> *WUTS THE TICKET????IM GETTIN TAXES BACK!!!!
> *


PM ME AN OFFER. ILL LET U KNOW FROM THERE, :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 31 2010, 04:03 PM~17057794
> *WUZ UP CHUCH!!!....HEY PM ME THE PRICE FOR A CHROME ENGRAVED PLAQUE(BIKE)
> *


WILL GET YOU A PRICE IN THE AM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 1 2010, 12:46 AM~17063331
> *WILL GET YOU A PRICE IN THE AM
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 08:30 AM~17064791
> *:wave:
> *


WAT IT DEW LIL G HOWS EVERYTHING IN CALI


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

hey wazz up good time!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 1 2010, 11:08 AM~17066135
> *WAT IT DEW LIL G HOWS EVERYTHING IN CALI
> *



EVERYTHING GOING GOOD HERE. JUST GETTING READY FOR THIS SATURDAY FRO THE CRUIS3 NIGHT. :biggrin: WHAT BOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 1 2010, 12:28 PM~17066747
> *hey wazz up good time!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE. HOW ARE U ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2010, 11:32 PM~17063003
> *PM ME AN OFFER. ILL LET U KNOW FROM THERE,  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 1 2010, 04:49 PM~17068945
> *PM SENT
> *


WHAT 100 DOLLARS U SAID ,,,...JK PM SENT BACK ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:51 PM~17068963
> *WHAT 100 DOLLARS U SAID ,,,...JK PM SENT BACK ..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:420:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:53 PM~17068985
> *:420:
> *


COMING UP!!!........ uffin: hno: :420: :drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 1 2010, 04:55 PM~17069001
> *COMING UP!!!........ uffin:  hno:  :420:  :drama:
> *


ON WHAT .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:56 PM~17069009
> *ON WHAT .
> *


420;.....HEY DOGG IM GETTING MY GOODTIMES TATTOO NEXT WEEK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 1 2010, 04:57 PM~17069017
> *420;.....HEY DOGG IM GETTING MY GOODTIMES TATTOO NEXT WEEK!
> *



ARE U READY. :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:58 PM~17069021
> *ARE U READY.  :0
> *


IVE ALWAYZ BEEN READY SINCE DAY 1....BUT WANTED TO WAIT A YEAR!!!...N THE 5TH OF THIS MONTH IS THE 805S FIRST ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Fleetangel

[/quote]
TTT


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 1 2010, 05:02 PM~17069051
> *IVE ALWAYZ BEEN READY SINCE DAY 1....BUT WANTED TO WAIT A YEAR!!!...N THE 5TH OF THIS MONTH IS THE 805S FIRST ANNIVERSARY!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17071036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T for the mighty GT !!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Apr 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17071289
> *T T T for the mighty GT !!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 09:43 PM~17071276
> *:wave:
> *


wutz up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 1 2010, 08:46 PM~17071309
> *wutz up
> *



WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 09:52 PM~17071377
> *WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE.
> *


chillen jus got back from seeing my mom awhile ago


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## jojo67

*SUP HOMIES!!!* :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 1 2010, 11:14 PM~17073134
> *SUP HOMIES!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA JOJO!!!.....HOWS THE FRAME?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:46 PM~17068925
> *EVERYTHING GOING GOOD HERE. JUST GETTING READY FOR THIS SATURDAY FRO THE CRUIS3 NIGHT.  :biggrin: WHAT BOUT U
> *


CRUISE NITE MAN THATS BADASS  .WERE PUSHING 110% HAVEING ALOT OF TROUBLE WITH THE MOTOR OF THE TURNTABLE.WERE STILL ENGINEERING THIS THING.BUT SO FAR SO GOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODMORNING GT!


----------



## Fleetangel

*GOODTIMES 805 CHAPTER WILL BE CELEBRATING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON APRIL 24TH!!!!....EVERY GOODTIMER IS INVITED!....IT WILL BE IN SIMI VALLEY CA,...AT DAVID THE ENGRAVER'S PAD..... PM ME TO KNOW IF UR COMING....WE WILL HAVE A TAQUERO SERVING FOR A CERTAIN TIME... ALL WE NEED HELP WITH IS WITH THE DRINKS WE GOT THE REST COVERED!!!... SO PLEASE PM ME TO GET THE ADRESS  size]*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 08:05 AM~17074741
> *GOODMORNING GT!
> *


WAT IT DEW FLEET  YOU READY FOR THAT GT TAT LOCO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 08:27 AM~17074977
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET   YOU READY FOR THAT GT TAT LOCO
> *


SIMON HOMIE!!!....CANT WAIT.....WUT U UP TO?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 08:34 AM~17075027
> *SIMON HOMIE!!!....CANT WAIT.....WUT U UP TO?
> *


WORKING I GET OUT IN TWO HOURS AND GO HELP MY BRO WITH THAT OTHER BIKE WERE BUILDING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 09:04 AM~17075283
> *WORKING I GET OUT IN TWO HOURS AND GO HELP MY BRO WITH THAT OTHER BIKE WERE BUILDING.
> *


THATS COOL!....IM STILL IN BED..... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 1 2010, 09:21 PM~17071776
> *:wow:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 1 2010, 11:14 PM~17073134
> *SUP HOMIES!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP JOJO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 06:10 AM~17074122
> *CRUISE NITE MAN THATS BADASS  .WERE PUSHING 110% HAVEING ALOT OF TROUBLE WITH THE MOTOR OF THE TURNTABLE.WERE STILL ENGINEERING THIS THING.BUT SO FAR SO GOOD
> *



WHY WHATS WRONG./


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 08:17 AM~17074870
> *GOODTIMES 805 CHAPTER WILL BE CELEBRATING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON APRIL 24TH!!!!....EVERY GOODTIMER IS INVITED!....IT WILL BE IN SIMI VALLEY CA,...AT DAVID THE ENGRAVER'S PAD.....  PM ME TO KNOW IF UR COMING....WE WILL HAVE A TAQUERO SERVING FOR A CERTAIN TIME... ALL WE NEED HELP WITH IS WITH THE DRINKS WE GOT THE REST COVERED!!!... SO PLEASE PM ME TO GET THE ADRESS   size]
> *





U KNOW EVERYBODY GOING TO BRING THE BUDLIGHT. HAHAHAHA ..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 09:08 AM~17075308
> *THATS COOL!....IM STILL IN BED..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:43 AM~17075626
> *WHY WHATS WRONG./
> *


OK HERE WE GO YOU GUYS WANT TO KNOW THE SECRET :wow: OK HERE WE GO hno: hno: hno: WERE GOING TO PUT ALL THREE BIKES ON A SINGLE TURNTABLE :wow: :wow: :wow: WTF.THE PROBLEM IS THAT BCS THERE SO HEAVY WE HAVE TO COME UP WITH A BETTER IDEA TO MAKE IT WORK HOW WE WANT IT TO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 09:56 AM~17075778
> *OK HERE WE GO YOU GUYS WANT TO KNOW THE SECRET  :wow: OK HERE WE GO  hno:  hno:  hno: WERE GOING TO PUT ALL THREE BIKES ON A SINGLE TURNTABLE :wow:  :wow:  :wow: WTF.THE PROBLEM IS THAT BCS THERE SO HEAVY WE HAVE TO COME UP WITH A BETTER IDEA TO MAKE IT WORK HOW WE WANT IT TO.
> *


. JUST NEED TO RUN A BIGGER MOTOR. MAKE UR BASE BIG AND THE THING UR PUTTN UR BIKES ON. MAYBE INCH THICK OF WOOD. AND HAVE SUPPORT ON THE BOTTOM.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:44 AM~17075638
> *U KNOW EVERYBODY GOING TO BRING THE BUDLIGHT. HAHAHAHA ..
> *


THE OFFICIAL GT BEER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 09:56 AM~17075778
> *OK HERE WE GO YOU GUYS WANT TO KNOW THE SECRET  :wow: OK HERE WE GO  hno:  hno:  hno: WERE GOING TO PUT ALL THREE BIKES ON A SINGLE TURNTABLE :wow:  :wow:  :wow: WTF.THE PROBLEM IS THAT BCS THERE SO HEAVY WE HAVE TO COME UP WITH A BETTER IDEA TO MAKE IT WORK HOW WE WANT IT TO.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 09:56 AM~17075778
> *OK HERE WE GO YOU GUYS WANT TO KNOW THE SECRET  :wow: OK HERE WE GO  hno:  hno:  hno: WERE GOING TO PUT ALL THREE BIKES ON A SINGLE TURNTABLE :wow:  :wow:  :wow: WTF.THE PROBLEM IS THAT BCS THERE SO HEAVY WE HAVE TO COME UP WITH A BETTER IDEA TO MAKE IT WORK HOW WE WANT IT TO.
> *


BUT TALK TO DAVID FROM THE 805. GUY BUILD HIS TRIKE A TURNTABLE AND I KNOW HIS TRIKE WAYS ALOT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:05 AM~17075836
> *THE OFFICIAL GT BEER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:07 AM~17075866
> *:biggrin:
> *


U READY TO PARTY HOMIE/??


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:04 AM~17075832
> *. JUST NEED TO RUN A BIGGER MOTOR. MAKE UR BASE BIG AND THE THING UR PUTTN UR BIKES ON. MAYBE INCH THICK OF WOOD. AND HAVE SUPPORT ON THE BOTTOM.
> *


THATS WHAT WERE TRYING TO DO WE ONLY HAVE LESS THEN A MONTH TO FINISH THIS MONSTER.BUT WILL GET IT DONE :biggrin: GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:08 AM~17075876
> *U READY TO PARTY HOMIE/??
> *



IF MY DAD GOES YEA. I CANT BE SPENDING THE MONEY. IM SAVING UP FOR THE MURALS. HEY U COMING ON SATURDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:13 AM~17075901
> *THATS WHAT WERE TRYING TO DO WE ONLY HAVE LESS THEN A MONTH TO FINISH THIS MONSTER.BUT WILL GET IT DONE  :biggrin: GT
> *



JUST PUT CAR ENGINE U BE GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:13 AM~17075907
> *IF MY DAD GOES YEA. I CANT BE SPENDING THE MONEY. IM SAVING UP FOR THE MURALS. HEY U COMING ON SATURDAY
> *


NO HOMIE.....I REALLY WANT TO GO BUT WE GONNA FINISH THE TRAILER....PROBABLY THE NEXT ONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:06 AM~17075860
> *BUT TALK TO DAVID FROM THE 805. GUY BUILD HIS TRIKE A TURNTABLE AND I KNOW HIS TRIKE WAYS ALOT.
> *


OK 10-4 ILL DO THAT BUT WHOS DIVID :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:15 AM~17075918
> *NO HOMIE.....I REALLY WANT TO GO BUT WE GONNA FINISH THE TRAILER....PROBABLY THE NEXT ONE!
> *


TRAILOR. ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:15 AM~17075924
> *OK 10-4 ILL DO THAT BUT WHOS DIVID  :dunno:
> *



David Cervantes HE THE ONE WITH THE GREEN TRIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17075928
> *TRAILOR. ?
> *


THE STICKERS ON THE TRAILER!!....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:14 AM~17075913
> *JUST PUT CAR ENGINE U BE GOOD.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: WE CAN DO THAT TO :biggrin: OR HOW ABOUT A DONKY TIED UP TO IT AND WALK AROUND :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17075952
> *THE STICKERS ON THE TRAILER!!....
> *


O I SEE I SEE. WHATS THE NEXT SHOW U GUYS GOING TO . HAVE U PICK UP UR BIKE YET AND STARED WORKING ON IT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:17 AM~17075944
> *David Cervantes HE THE ONE WITH THE GREEN TRIKE.
> *


OOOOOO I SEE :banghead: OK ILL GET WITH HIM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17075954
> *:roflmao: WE CAN DO THAT TO :biggrin: OR HOW ABOUT A DONKY TIED UP TO IT AND WALK AROUND :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY U KNOW IF U DO THAT U HAVE FULL DISPLAY AND MAKE MMONEY OFF LIL KKIDS FOR THE RIDES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:19 AM~17075967
> *OOOOOO I SEE  :banghead: OK ILL GET WITH HIM
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:19 AM~17075966
> *O I SEE I SEE. WHATS THE NEXT SHOW U GUYS GOING TO . HAVE U PICK UP UR BIKE YET AND STARED WORKING ON IT.
> *


I HEARD ABOUT ONE ON THE 10 IN LA.....HOPE I FINISH MY BIKE BY THEN!!....IM ALMOST DONE WITH THE BODY WORK....HOPEFULLY SUNDAY I TAKE IT TO TURTLES!......I HAD TO DO THE WHOLE BONDO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:20 AM~17075975
> *HEY U KNOW IF U DO THAT U HAVE FULL DISPLAY AND MAKE MMONEY OFF LIL KKIDS FOR THE RIDES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:20 AM~17075975
> *HEY U KNOW IF U DO THAT U HAVE FULL DISPLAY AND MAKE MMONEY OFF LIL KKIDS FOR THE RIDES.
> *


 :roflmao: THATS TRUE AND TAKE PPL CHOICE AS WELL :biggrin: GOOD IDEA.TIME FOR ME TO LOOK FOR A DONKY HEY DOOONKY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:21 AM~17075985
> *I HEARD ABOUT ONE ON THE 10 IN LA.....HOPE I FINISH MY BIKE BY THEN!!....IM ALMOST DONE WITH THE BODY WORK....HOPEFULLY SUNDAY I TAKE IT TO TURTLES!......I HAD TO DO THE WHOLE BONDO!
> *



WE NEED TO GET THE BIKE OUT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:23 AM~17075994
> *:roflmao: THATS TRUE AND TAKE PPL CHOICE AS WELL  :biggrin: GOOD IDEA.TIME FOR ME TO LOOK FOR A DONKY HEY DOOONKY  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA... HAVE U SEEN THE TURNTABLE THAT HOLD 5 BIKES OR MORE. I ONLY SEE IT AT VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:23 AM~17075999
> *WE NEED TO GET THE BIKE OUT.
> *


I REALLY WANT IT OUT SO BAD!!>....MISS IT A LOT!


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fleetangel, HOTSHOT956, LIL GOODTIMES CC, WestTexas_lowlow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:25 AM~17076013
> *I REALLY WANT IT OUT SO BAD!!>....MISS IT A LOT!
> *



PUT ALL THE STUFF ON THE SIDE HOMIE. LIKE ME. I GOT THE ORANGE BIKE DONE. AND IM ALMOST GETTN DONE WITH GT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:24 AM~17076010
> *HAHAHA... HAVE U SEEN THE TURNTABLE THAT HOLD 5 BIKES OR MORE. I ONLY SEE IT AT VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NO FOREAL DAM I THOUGH WE WHERE GOING TO BE THE FIRST ONES WITH SOMETHING LIKE THIS :tears: :tears: THAT SUCKS BUT O WILL WELL BE THE 2ND ONES I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 11:27 AM~17076023
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Fleetangel, HOTSHOT956, LIL GOODTIMES CC, WestTexas_lowlow
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wut it dew


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:27 AM~17076023
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Fleetangel, HOTSHOT956, LIL GOODTIMES CC, WestTexas_lowlow
> *


WAT IT DEW PPL :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:27 AM~17076028
> *PUT ALL THE STUFF ON THE SIDE HOMIE. LIKE ME. I GOT THE ORANGE BIKE DONE. AND IM ALMOST GETTN DONE WITH GT.
> *


I GOT EVERYTHING WAITING TO BE ASSEMBLED.....GOT THE RIMS READY TOO!!....EVERYTHING IS CLEAN!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:30 AM~17076054
> *I GOT EVERYTHING WAITING TO BE ASSEMBLED.....GOT THE RIMS READY TOO!!....EVERYTHING IS CLEAN!!!
> *


U GOT PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:29 AM~17076050
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wut it dew
> *


WAS UP WEST WEST WAT IT DEW???? IS IT A TEXAS THING LIKE PAUL WALL O WHAT????? :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:30 AM~17076062
> *U GOT PICS.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17076034
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: NO FOREAL DAM I THOUGH WE WHERE GOING TO BE THE FIRST ONES WITH SOMETHING LIKE THIS  :tears:  :tears: THAT SUCKS BUT O WILL WELL BE THE 2ND ONES I GUESS  :biggrin:
> *



O I THOUGHT U NEW ABOUT THE OTHER GUY ALREADY..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 11:31 AM~17076067
> *WAS UP WEST WEST WAT IT DEW???? IS IT A TEXAS THING LIKE PAUL WALL O WHAT????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:31 AM~17076068
> *x2
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:31 AM~17076069
> *O I THOUGHT U NEW ABOUT THE OTHER GUY ALREADY..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NO I DIDNT THAT SUCKS CHANGE OF PLAN :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:32 AM~17076075
> *WHATS UP HOMIE.
> *


chilln jus now waking up lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:33 AM~17076084
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: NO I DIDNT THAT SUCKS CHANGE OF PLAN :roflmao:
> *


BUT U COULD STILL BEAT HIM ON THE DONKEY. HE DIDNT DO THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:33 AM~17076088
> *chilln jus now waking up lol
> *



DAMN I BEEN UP SINCE 6 THIMKN WHAT TO COOK FOR BREAKFAST.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:32 AM~17076074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO WAS UP WEST HOWS THE PROJECTS COMEING OUT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:30 AM~17076062
> *U GOT PICS.  :biggrin:
> *


HOLD ON...LET ME TAKE ONE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:33 AM~17076088
> *chilln jus now waking up lol
> *


IM FINALLY ON SPRING BREAK!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:35 AM~17076108
> *HOLD ON...LET ME TAKE ONE!
> *


 :scrutinize: :drama:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 2 2010, 11:35 AM~17076103-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I BEEN UP SINCE 6 THIMKN WHAT TO COOK FOR BREAKFAST.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah im jus messing ive been up since 930
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 11:35 AM~17076107
> *SO WAS UP WEST HOWS THE PROJECTS COMEING OUT?
> *


i dropped the 20' off wit a homie so he can weld the tank and skirts on the 16' should be getting worked on as well still waiting on the mechanic for the monte


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:34 AM~17076098
> *BUT U COULD STILL BEAT HIM ON THE DONKEY. HE DIDNT DO THAT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: MAYBE I COULD.GOOD GAME PLAN :thumbsup: OK BACK TO THE PLAN DONKEY IT IS HHEEYYYY DOOONKY :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:35 AM~17076116
> *IM FINALLY ON SPRING BREAK!.....
> *


IM GOING TO BE OFF SPRING BREAK.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 11:35 AM~17076116
> *IM FINALLY ON SPRING BREAK!.....
> *


as of today or what


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:35 AM~17076108
> *HOLD ON...LET ME TAKE ONE!
> *


 hno:  :around:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:37 AM~17076136
> *nah im jus messing ive been up since 930
> i dropped the 20' off wit a homie so he can weld the tank and skirts on the 16' should be getting worked on as well still waiting on the mechanic for the monte
> *



THANG I WANT TO SEE THE 16 INCH.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:37 AM~17076139
> *IM GOING TO BE OFF SPRING BREAK.
> *


OOOPSS....NO CAMERA!!.....BUT ILL TAKE SOME WHEN MY UNCLE GETS HERE....DONT KNOW WHERE HE PUT IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP CHILDSPLAY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:38 AM~17076146
> *as of today or what
> *


SIP!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:37 AM~17076136
> *nah im jus messing ive been up since 930
> i dropped the 20' off wit a homie so he can weld the tank and skirts on the 16' should be getting worked on as well still waiting on the mechanic for the monte
> *


THATS GOOD NEWS LETS KEEP PUSHING FOR THE TEXAS GT :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:38 AM~17076153
> *THANG I WANT TO SEE THE 16 INCH.
> *


X100000!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:39 AM~17076155
> *OOOPSS....NO CAMERA!!.....BUT ILL TAKE SOME WHEN MY UNCLE GETS HERE....DONT KNOW WHERE HE PUT IT!
> *



PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.  ILL BE WAITING. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:37 AM~17076138
> *:biggrin: MAYBE I COULD.GOOD GAME PLAN :thumbsup: OK BACK TO THE PLAN DONKEY IT IS HHEEYYYY DOOONKY  :roflmao:
> *


FOUND IT!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:39 AM~17076155
> *OOOPSS....NO CAMERA!!.....BUT ILL TAKE SOME WHEN MY UNCLE GETS HERE....DONT KNOW WHERE HE PUT IT!
> *


OOOO MAN  BUT GOOD NEWS YOU GUYS ITS TIME FOR ME TO CLOCK OUT SEE YOULL MONDAY AND HAVE A GOOD EASTER.GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY ONE TEAM ONE DREAM :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:40 AM~17076172
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.    ILL BE WAITING.  :biggrin:
> *


THEY LOOK CLEAN!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I SEE TEXAS HAS LOT OF CUSTOM BIKES OUT THERE. I WANT TO TAKE GT OUT THERE. I WANT GO HEADS UP WITH THEM. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GT AINT SCARED OF NO ONE. BECAUSE WIN LOOSE OR TIE IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:42 AM~17076188
> *OOOO MAN   BUT GOOD NEWS YOU GUYS ITS TIME FOR ME TO CLOCK OUT SEE YOULL MONDAY AND HAVE A GOOD EASTER.GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY ONE TEAM ONE DREAM  :wave:
> *


PEACE OUT HOMIE!!!...HAVE A GOOD ONE TOO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:41 AM~17076184
> *FOUND IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT FOO LOOKS G WITH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:41 AM~17076184
> *FOUND IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK HOW MUCH TO SHIP HIM OVER TO TEXAS :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:42 AM~17076188
> *OOOO MAN   BUT GOOD NEWS YOU GUYS ITS TIME FOR ME TO CLOCK OUT SEE YOULL MONDAY AND HAVE A GOOD EASTER.GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY ONE TEAM ONE DREAM  :wave:
> *



U AND THE FAMILY HAVE A GOOD WEEKN,


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:43 AM~17076193
> *I SEE TEXAS HAS LOT OF CUSTOM BIKES OUT THERE. I WANT TO TAKE GT OUT THERE. I WANT GO HEADS UP WITH THEM.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GT AINT SCARED OF NO ONE. BECAUSE WIN LOOSE OR TIE IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE.
> *


SHOW EM WUZ UP!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:38 AM~17076153
> *THANG I WANT TO SEE THE 16 INCH.
> *


you and me both homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:44 AM~17076206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OK HOW MUCH TO SHIP HIM OVER TO TEXAS  :roflmao:
> *



DONT TRIP ILL RIDE IT AND TAKE IT TO TEXAS,


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:43 AM~17076193
> *I SEE TEXAS HAS LOT OF CUSTOM BIKES OUT THERE. I WANT TO TAKE GT OUT THERE. I WANT GO HEADS UP WITH THEM.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GT AINT SCARED OF NO ONE. BECAUSE WIN LOOSE OR TIE IT GOODTIMES TILL I DIE.
> *


X1000000000 :thumbsup: WELL DO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:44 AM~17076206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OK HOW MUCH TO SHIP HIM OVER TO TEXAS  :roflmao:
> *


OHH HE GOT ADOPTED BY SOME WHITE FAMILY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:44 AM~17076212
> *you and me both homie
> *



ANYTHING CUSTOM TO THE FRAME OR JUST REGULAR TANK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:44 AM~17076208
> *SHOW EM WUZ UP!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:45 AM~17076221
> *X1000000000  :thumbsup: WELL DO
> *


U AND WESTTEXAS R GONNA HAVE TO STEP IT UP HOMIES!!!>....A LOT OF COMPETITION OVERTHERE!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:45 AM~17076217
> *DONT TRIP ILL RIDE IT AND TAKE IT TO TEXAS,
> *


 :roflmao: WELL BE WAITING OK IM OUT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 11:39 AM~17076166
> *THATS GOOD NEWS LETS KEEP PUSHING FOR THE TEXAS GT :thumbsup:
> *


i think homie from dallas said the dfw chapter should be out this or next month


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:47 AM~17076235
> *U AND WESTTEXAS R GONNA HAVE TO STEP IT UP HOMIES!!!>....A LOT OF COMPETITION OVERTHERE!
> *


U TO HOMIE. EVERYBODY GETTN CUSTOM PARTS NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

I FOUND A HOPPER!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:47 AM~17076238
> *i think homie from dallas said the dfw chapter should be out this or next month
> *




GOOD SHIT HOMIE KEEP PUSHING.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:47 AM~17076235
> *U AND WESTTEXAS R GONNA HAVE TO STEP IT UP HOMIES!!!>....A LOT OF COMPETITION OVERTHERE!
> *


ITS ALL KOOL WILL GET THERE GT ON FRONT AND BACK PAGE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:46 AM~17076228
> *ANYTHING CUSTOM TO THE FRAME OR JUST REGULAR TANK.
> *


the 16' is gonna be a diamond tank the 20' is a regular tank


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:48 AM~17076244
> *U TO HOMIE. EVERYBODY GETTN CUSTOM PARTS NOW.  :biggrin:
> *


GOTCHA HOMIE!!>!...BUT HAVE NO IDEAS FOR FALLEN ANGEL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17076256
> *the 16' is gonna be a diamond tank the 20' is a regular tank
> *


NICE NICE!!!.... :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17076256
> *the 16' is gonna be a diamond tank the 20' is a regular tank
> *



CLEAN CLEAN .. I LIKE DIAMOND TANKS. THIS BE THE FIRST TANK IM DOING LIKE THAT,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 11:47 AM~17076235
> *U AND WESTTEXAS R GONNA HAVE TO STEP IT UP HOMIES!!!>....A LOT OF COMPETITION OVERTHERE!
> *


when this bike comes outit will be beat every bike in the amarillo area :biggrin:  ITS ALL FOR GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17076255
> *ITS ALL KOOL WILL GET THERE GT ON FRONT AND BACK PAGE
> *



IT TAKES TIME HOMIE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:51 AM~17076273
> *when this bike comes outit will be beat every bike in the amarillo area :biggrin:   ITS ALL FOR GT
> *


GT SMASHIN!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17076258
> *GOTCHA HOMIE!!>!...BUT HAVE NO IDEAS FOR FALLEN ANGEL!
> *



THATS WHY U HIT UP JUSTDEEZ LET HIM DO THE THINKING


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Apr 2 2010, 11:50 AM~17076268-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE NICE!!!.... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:50 AM~17076269
> *CLEAN CLEAN .. I LIKE DIAMOND TANKS. THIS BE THE FIRST TANK IM DOING LIKE THAT,
> *


   

I ALREADY GOT THE PRICES FOR THE CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:52 AM~17076282
> *THATS WHY U HIT UP JUSTDEEZ LET HIM DO THE THINKING
> *


OK....HOW MUCH DOES HE CHARGE JUST TO DESIGN THE HANDLEBARZ,FORKS N SISSY BARS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:52 AM~17076287
> *
> 
> 
> I ALREADY GOT THE PRICES FOR THE CUSTOM PARTS
> *



WHO DOING THEM IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 10:53 AM~17076295
> *OK....HOW MUCH DOES HE CHARGE JUST TO DESIGN THE HANDLEBARZ,FORKS N SISSY BARS?
> *



TALK TO HIM. HE COOL GUY HE WILL HOOK U UP. TELL HIM I SEND U.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:53 AM~17076297
> *WHO DOING THEM IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN.
> *


JAGSTER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:54 AM~17076303
> *TALK TO HIM. HE COOL GUY HE WILL HOOK U UP. TELL HIM I SEND U.
> *


OKAY KOOL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 2 2010, 10:55 AM~17076314
> *JAGSTER
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 11:51 AM~17076279
> *GT SMASHIN!!!!!
> *


ALL DAY TILL THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2010, 11:57 AM~17076327
> *:0
> *


   IF ITS DONE IN GONNA TAKE IT TO VEGAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM OUT GOT TO GO TO WORK ..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 11:58 AM~17076347
> *IM OUT GOT TO GO TO WORK ..
> *


LATER HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 2 2010, 10:58 AM~17076347
> *IM OUT GOT TO GO TO WORK ..
> *


LATE!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 2 2010, 10:15 AM~17075924
> *OK 10-4 ILL DO THAT BUT WHOS DIVID  :dunno:
> *


if u guys need eny advise just pm for any questions.


----------



## David Cervantes

THISE IS WHAT I BEEN DOING. tWISYING THE METEL MY SELF STARTING TO GET MORE IDEAS NOW THAT I LEARN HOW TO RWIES THE METAL, FOR ANY QUESYION JUST PM ME GOOD TIMERS :boink:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 3 2010, 12:59 AM~17082975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THISE IS WHAT I BEEN DOING. tWISYING THE METEL MY SELF STARTING TO GET MORE IDEAS NOW THAT I LEARN HOW TO RWIES THE METAL, FOR ANY QUESYION JUST PM ME GOOD TIMERS :boink:
> *


 :0 looking good david :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 2 2010, 11:59 PM~17082975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THISE IS WHAT I BEEN DOING. tWISYING THE METEL MY SELF STARTING TO GET MORE IDEAS NOW THAT I LEARN HOW TO RWIES THE METAL, FOR ANY QUESYION JUST PM ME GOOD TIMERS :boink:
> *



U COULD MAKE UR OWN PARTS AND START SELLING THEM. 

GETTING FOR ALL YOUR TROPHYS HOMIE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 2 2010, 11:59 PM~17082975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THISE IS WHAT I BEEN DOING. tWISYING THE METEL MY SELF STARTING TO GET MORE IDEAS NOW THAT I LEARN HOW TO RWIES THE METAL, FOR ANY QUESYION JUST PM ME GOOD TIMERS :boink:
> *


LOOKING GOOD DOGG!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

*GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER IS HAVING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH....ALL THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS ARE WELCOME...PLEASE SEND ME A PM LETTING ME KNOW IF UR COMING...*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

BUMP FROM 2ND PAGE :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 3 2010, 10:47 PM~17089450
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Q-VO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 01:25 AM~17090248
> *Q-VO!
> *


wutz up lil homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 4 2010, 12:27 AM~17090257
> *wutz up lil homie
> *


JUST CHILLIN DOGG....TALKIN TO THE GIRL!!>....HOW BOUT U?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 01:28 AM~17090263
> *JUST CHILLIN DOGG....TALKIN TO THE GIRL!!>....HOW BOUT U?
> *


JUS CHILLN


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 4 2010, 12:29 AM~17090269
> *JUS CHILLN
> *


TODAY WAS BORING ,.....NOTHING FUN TO DO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 01:34 AM~17090298
> *TODAY WAS BORING ,.....NOTHING FUN TO DO!
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 4 2010, 12:37 AM~17090310
> *SAME HERE
> *


TOMORROW I GOTTA FINISH MY FRAME....SO I CAN TAKE IT TO TURTLES HOPE I HAVE IT DONE BY NEXT WEEK!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 01:39 AM~17090318
> *TOMORROW I GOTTA FINISH MY FRAME....SO I CAN TAKE IT TO TURTLES HOPE I HAVE IT DONE BY NEXT WEEK!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 4 2010, 12:41 AM~17090325
> *:0  :0
> *


I WAS THINKIN ABOUT ADDING SOME DESIGNS TO THE BODY WORK....BUT I HAVE NO TIME~!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 01:45 AM~17090347
> *I WAS THINKIN ABOUT ADDING SOME DESIGNS TO THE BODY WORK....BUT I HAVE NO TIME~!
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

IM OUT FLEET MY LIL GURLS WILL BE HERE IN 5 HOURS :wow: :wow: GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP TO KEEP UP WITH THEM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 4 2010, 12:51 AM~17090369
> *IM OUT FLEET MY LIL GURLS WILL BE HERE IN 5 HOURS :wow:  :wow: GOTTA GET SOME SLEEP TO KEEP UP WITH THEM
> *


ORALE GOOD NITE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 12:39 AM~17090318
> *TOMORROW I GOTTA FINISH MY FRAME....SO I CAN TAKE IT TO TURTLES HOPE I HAVE IT DONE BY NEXT WEEK!
> *


IM READY FLEET


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

*WAS SAPPENING " GOODTIMES " BIKE CLUB ..................GT*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 4 2010, 02:35 AM~17090645
> *IM READY FLEET
> *


ALRIGHT!!!!!.....HEY IM ALSO TAKIN THE PURPLE ONE!.....IT NEEDS A LOT OF PATTERNS!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 4 2010, 09:12 AM~17091708
> *WAS SAPPENING " GOODTIMES " BIKE CLUB ..................GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GUYS TAKIN OVER ARIZONA!!!!...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HEY WATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW U ALL BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 12:45 AM~17090347
> *I WAS THINKIN ABOUT ADDING SOME DESIGNS TO THE BODY WORK....BUT I HAVE NO TIME~!
> *



TRUST U GOT TIME.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WUTS GOOD GT BIKE CLUB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 4 2010, 09:12 AM~17091708
> *WAS SAPPENING " GOODTIMES " BIKE CLUB ..................GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GT AZ IS LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK U SHOULD HAVE THEM COME ON THE BIKE TOPIC.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

EAST LOS BC. SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE NIGHT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DO GT FAM BAM.HOPE EVERY BODY HAD A GOOD ONE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 01:45 AM~17090347
> *I WAS THINKIN ABOUT ADDING SOME DESIGNS TO THE BODY WORK....BUT I HAVE NO TIME~!
> *



REMEMBER BODY MODS ARE LOTS AND LOTS OF POINTS....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 11:51 AM~17101083
> *REMEMBER BODY MODS ARE LOTS AND LOTS OF POINTS....
> *


HMMM.....OKAY THEN...BUT JUST SO EVERYBODY KNOW IMA TAKE ANOTHER WEEK THEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 11:51 AM~17101083
> *REMEMBER BODY MODS ARE LOTS AND LOTS OF POINTS....
> *



how much points u know.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 11:53 AM~17101098
> *HMMM.....OKAY THEN...BUT JUST SO EVERYBODY KNOW IMA TAKE ANOTHER WEEK THEN
> *



along u post pics of progress its all good. we aint trippn.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17086569
> *GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER IS HAVING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH....ALL THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS ARE WELCOME...PLEASE SEND ME A PM LETTING ME KNOW IF UR COMING...
> *



WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND EAT YOUR UNCLES FAMOUS CARNITAS....LOL! J/K...WILL BE THERE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 11:56 AM~17101118
> *WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND EAT YOUR UNCLES FAMOUS CARNITAS....LOL! J/K...WILL BE THERE....
> *



the food is bomb i remeber when they invited me for dinner damn didnt want to leave the table hahahaha.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 11:54 AM~17101104
> *how much points u know.
> *


I THINK ITS 45 OR 25


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 5 2010, 11:57 AM~17101133-->
> 
> 
> 
> the food is bomb i remeber when they invited me for dinner damn didnt want to leave the table hahahaha.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 11:56 AM~17101118
> *WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND EAT YOUR UNCLES FAMOUS CARNITAS....LOL! J/K...WILL BE THERE....
> *



U GUYS WONT LEAVE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:13 AM~17098210
> *EAST LOS BC. SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE NIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT BIKE IS SO DAMN CLEAN!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 11:59 AM~17101152
> *I THINK ITS 45 OR 25
> *



thats for 3D body work right.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:00 PM~17101157
> *U GUYS WONT LEAVE!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, LIL GOODTIMES CC, MRS.GOODTIMES818

THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB BOARD!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:01 PM~17101169
> *THAT BIKE IS SO DAMN CLEAN!!
> *



its missn something i want to add more to it.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17101098
> *HMMM.....OKAY THEN...BUT JUST SO EVERYBODY KNOW IMA TAKE ANOTHER WEEK THEN
> *



*WHAT EVER IT TAKES BUT MIGHT AS WELL IF YOUR WORKING ON IT
YOU SHOULD DO AS MUCH AS YOU CAN...CAUSE ONCE ITS DONE ITS DONE....
FRAME MODIFICATION ARE THE HIGHEST POINTS YOU CAN GET AS HIGH AS 40points*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:03 PM~17101187
> *thats for 3D body work right.
> *


IT SAYS FRAME MODIFICATIONS=45...IT DOESNT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT 3D....SO I THINK AS LONG AS IT LOOKS CLEAN!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:04 PM~17101203
> *WHAT EVER IT TAKES BUT MIGHT AS WELL IF YOUR WORKING ON IT
> YOU SHOULD DO AS MUCH AS YOU CAN...CAUSE ONCE ITS DONE ITS DONE....
> FRAME MODIFICATION ARE THE HIGHEST POINTS YOU CAN GET AS HIGH AS 40points
> *


I KNOW N THIS IDEA I GOT ITS NOT MUCH BUT ITS NOTICEABLE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:00 PM~17101157
> *U GUYS WONT LEAVE!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wow: 
THATS IT IM GETTING ON A DIET STARTING TODAY TILL THE 24TH....SO I CAN
EAT ALL I CAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:08 PM~17101235
> *:wow:
> THATS IT IM GETTING ON A DIET STARTING TODAY TILL THE 24TH....SO I CAN
> EAT ALL I CAN.... :biggrin:
> *


AND ARRIVE THERE EARLY!!!....CUZ THE TACOS WILL BE GONE FAST!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:03 PM~17101187
> *thats for 3D body work right.
> *



FOR WHAT EVER MOD YOU DO TO IT COUNTS.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:04 PM~17101198
> *its missn something i want to add more to it.
> *



THE BIKE IS CLEAN I LIKE IT ALOT...
MAYBE SOME FORKS WILL MAKE IT STAND OUT ALOT MORE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:12 PM~17101273
> *THE BIKE IS CLEAN I LIKE IT ALOT...
> MAYBE SOME FORKS WILL MAKE IT STAND OUT ALOT MORE...
> *


YUP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:06 PM~17101216
> *IT SAYS FRAME MODIFICATIONS=45...IT DOESNT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT 3D....SO I THINK AS LONG AS IT LOOKS CLEAN!
> *


im thinking about addin more but dont know what .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:14 PM~17101295
> *im thinking about addin more but dont know what .
> *


MIRRORS, TURNTABLE AND A DISPLAY!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:12 PM~17101273
> *THE BIKE IS CLEAN I LIKE IT ALOT...
> MAYBE SOME FORKS WILL MAKE IT STAND OUT ALOT MORE...
> *


the fron looks good its just the back. im not sure what to add. i know continetal but at the same time i think it will look weird.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*805 O.C 818 PUT IT DOWN IN SAN DIEGO ODB SHOW*


----------



## Fleetangel

*GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER IS HAVING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH....ALL THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS ARE WELCOME...PLEASE SEND ME A PM LETTING ME KNOW IF UR COMING...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TODAY THE GOODTIMES 805 CHAPTER IS TURNING ONE YEAR OLD!!!....CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE MEMBERS N THERES MANY MORE YEARS TO GO!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:19 PM~17101335
> *805 O.C 818 PUT IT DOWN IN SAN DIEGO ODB SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats on the win ill be on that picture soon to...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:20 PM~17101342
> *GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER IS HAVING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH....ALL THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS ARE WELCOME...PLEASE SEND ME A PM LETTING ME KNOW IF UR COMING...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TODAY THE GOODTIMES 805 CHAPTER IS TURNING ONE YEAR OLD!!!....CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE MEMBERS N THERES MANY MORE YEARS TO GO!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:20 PM~17101342
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>WHAT A YEAR! YOU GUYS HAVE DONE SUCH A GREAT JOB CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL FOR THE WORK YOU'VE PUT IN TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY....
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:22 PM~17101370
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Fleetangel

...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:21 PM~17101358
> *congrats on the win ill be on that picture soon to...lol...  :biggrin:
> *



*YEAH IM SURE YOU AND MANY MORE WILL BE THERE BECAUSE NEXT YEAR
ITLL BE EVEN BETTER AS TIME PASSES BY WERE GETTING BIGER AS A FAMILY.....WERE LOOKING FOWARD AND 
NEVER LOOKING BACK.....*


----------



## Fleetangel

THE ~EIGHT O FIVE~ CHAPTER EXACLTY A YEAR AGO


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:16 PM~17101310
> *the fron looks good its just the back. im not sure what to add. i know continetal but at the same time i think it will look weird.
> *



:nosad: :| THE BIKE LOOKS GOOD FROM THE BACK TOO.. I THINK FORKS WILL GIVE IT A DIFFERENT AND BETTER LOOK AND ALSO A CONTINENTAL KIT WOULD LOOK GOOD :yessad: ...WHY WOULD IT LOOK WEIRD....ITS ONLY MORE POINTS TO IT AS ACCESORIES...ADDING TO IT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:25 PM~17101403
> *YEAH IM SURE YOU AND MANY MORE WILL BE THERE BECAUSE NEXT YEAR
> ITLL BE EVEN BETTER AS TIME PASSES BY WERE GETTING BIGER AS A FAMILY.....WERE LOOKING FOWARD AND
> NEVER LOOKING BACK.....
> *



YEA WE ARE. HOPEFULLY SAN BERDINO WE COME OUT DEEP AND LAS VEGAS WE COME OUT DEEPER. WE TAKN THE MIGHTY GT BC ALL THE WAY TO TOP. 2010 IS OUR YEAR AND THE YEARS AFTER AND THE REST OF THE YEARS. TO ALL THE GT MEMBERS KEEP PUSHN DONT GIVE UP.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:09 PM~17101247
> *AND ARRIVE THERE EARLY!!!....CUZ THE TACOS WILL BE GONE FAST!
> *



*WHAT TIME?*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Apr 5 2010, 12:23 PM~17101381-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES [email protected] 5 2010, 12:22 PM~17101370
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:22 PM~17101375
> *WHAT A YEAR! YOU GUYS HAVE DONE SUCH A GREAT JOB CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL FOR THE WORK YOU'VE PUT IN TO THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY....
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX GOODTIMES!!!!....U KNOW HOW THE MIGHTY GT DOES IT!!!.....WIN LOSE OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:31 PM~17101457
> *WHAT TIME?
> *


I WOULD SAY AT 5...


----------



## milkbone

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: milkbone, Fleetangel, MRS.GOODTIMES818, LIL GOODTIMES CC, WestTexas_lowlow


WUDITDEW GT FAMILIA


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:30 PM~17101454
> *YEA WE ARE. HOPEFULLY SAN BERDINO WE COME OUT DEEP AND LAS VEGAS WE COME OUT DEEPER. WE TAKN THE MIGHTY GT BC ALL THE WAY TO TOP. 2010 IS OUR YEAR AND THE YEARS AFTER AND THE REST OF THE YEARS. TO ALL THE GT MEMBERS KEEP PUSHN DONT GIVE UP.
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:27 PM~17101425
> *:nosad:  :| THE BIKE LOOKS GOOD FROM THE BACK TOO.. I THINK FORKS WILL GIVE IT A DIFFERENT AND BETTER LOOK AND ALSO A CONTINENTAL KIT WOULD LOOK GOOD :yessad: ...WHY WOULD IT LOOK WEIRD....ITS ONLY MORE POINTS TO IT AS ACCESORIES...ADDING TO IT...
> *



I DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THE POINTS. THIS BIKE I CARE MORE HOW IT LOOKS. TROPHYS JUST A PLASTIC TOY THAT I COULD BILL AT HOME. ITS THE GOODTIMES PLAQ IS WHAT I REP AND CARE ABOUT THE MOST.  NEVER REALLY CARE ABOUT WINNING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 5 2010, 12:32 PM~17101474
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: milkbone, Fleetangel, MRS.GOODTIMES818, LIL GOODTIMES CC, WestTexas_lowlow
> WUDITDEW GT FAMILIA
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!!!GOOD TO SEE U ON THE TOPIC!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:31 PM~17101467
> *I WOULD SAY AT 5...
> *


COOL ILL BE THERE AT 12 AFTERNOON. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, milkbone, Danilo los Santos, LIL GOODTIMES CC, WestTexas_lowlow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:34 PM~17101489
> *COOL ILL BE THERE AT 12 AFTERNOON.  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA...AIGHT HELP US SET UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:33 PM~17101481
> *I DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THE POINTS. THIS BIKE I CARE MORE HOW IT LOOKS. TROPHYS JUST A PLASTIC TOY THAT I COULD BILL AT HOME. ITS THE GOODTIMES PLAQ IS WHAT I REP AND CARE ABOUT THE MOST.   NEVER REALLY CARE ABOUT WINNING.
> *


    ...THATS ALL IT MATTERS!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:33 PM~17101481
> *I DONT REALLY CARE ABOUT THE POINTS. THIS BIKE I CARE MORE HOW IT LOOKS. TROPHYS JUST A PLASTIC TOY THAT I COULD BILL AT HOME. ITS THE GOODTIMES PLAQ IS WHAT I REP AND CARE ABOUT THE MOST.   NEVER REALLY CARE ABOUT WINNING.
> *



*I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO BE 1ST PLACE IN VEGAS AND SAN DIEGO...* :scrutinize:  ............
*AND LIKE I SAID A CONTINENTAL KIT AND FORKS WILL MAKE IT LOOK BETTER ALTHOUGH THE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN THE WAY IT IS NOW....*


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:34 PM~17101496
> *HAHAHA...AIGHT HELP US SET UP!
> *



ILL START THE DRINKN.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:31 PM~17101467
> *I WOULD SAY AT 5...
> *



GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:37 PM~17101528
> *I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO BE 1ST PLACE IN VEGAS AND SAN DIEGO... :scrutinize:   ............
> AND LIKE I SAID A CONTINENTAL KIT AND FORKS WILL MAKE IT LOOK BETTER ALTHOUGH THE BIKE LOOKS CLEAN THE WAY IT IS NOW....
> *



REREAD WHAT IT SAYS THIS BIKE. GT EDITON DIFFERENT STORY. BUT IF GT LOOSE I DONT CARE. BECAUSE EVERYBODY KNOWS THE NAME AND THE MEANING OF THE BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Apr 5 2010, 12:40 PM~17101555-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TIME  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:39 PM~17101545
> *ILL START THE DRINKN.
> *


WE WILL HAVE NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:42 PM~17101579
> *WE WILL HAVE NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES
> *


YEA LETS SEE IF I COULD ROLL THATS THE DATE I GET THE FRAME BACK AND GOT TO RUSH IT TO GET THE MURALS. IF NOT THEN ILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

PRINCE UNIQUE WHEN IT WAS PROSPECTING
BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:37 PM~17101519
> *     ...THATS ALL IT MATTERS!!
> *


*THATS WHAT I ALWAYS SAY WETHER WE GET SOMETHING OR NOT
THE BEST AWARD IS FROM THE PUBLIC WHEN THEY TELL YOU GOOD 
COMPLIMENTS AND TAKE PICS OF IT....AND MOST OF ALL TO REP...*
BUT WHEN I GOT A MISSION I LIKE TO MAKE SURE I HAVE MY POINTS WERE I
NEED THEM TO BE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:44 PM~17101614
> *PRINCE UNIQUE WHEN IT WAS PROSPECTING
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL I ALWAYS WANTED TO KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:45 PM~17101629
> *THATS WHAT I ALWAYS SAY WETHER WE GET SOMETHING OR NOT
> THE BEST AWARD IS FROM THE PUBLIC WHEN THEY TELL YOU GOOD
> COMPLIMENTS AND TAKE PICS OF IT....AND MOST OF ALL TO REP...
> BUT WHEN I GOT A MISSION I LIKE TO MAKE SURE I HAVE MY POINTS WERE I
> NEED THEM TO BE....
> *


LOOK AT PRINCESS UNIQUE....I ALWAYS TELL HER TO ADD MORE STUFF TO HER BIKE SO SHE COULD GET MORE POINTS BUT SHE DOESNT WANNA....SHES HAPPY WITH WUT SHE HAS!!!.....AND SHES UNSTOPPABLE....SHES THE MEMBER IN THE 805 WITH MOST TROPHIES!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 01:40 PM~17101565
> *REREAD WHAT IT SAYS THIS BIKE. GT EDITON DIFFERENT STORY. BUT IF GT LOOSE I DONT CARE. BECAUSE EVERYBODY KNOWS THE NAME AND THE MEANING OF THE BIKE.
> *



I DONT NEED TO REREAD IT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT AND YOU SAID YOU DONT CARE ABOUT A PLASTIC AWARD....
I GET IT SO IS JUST FOR THIS BIKE.....AWWH GOT YOU....  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 12:46 PM~17101633
> *LOL I ALWAYS WANTED TO KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT BIKE.
> *


HAHA WE NEVER ANNOUNCED THE CHANGES WE DID TO IT BUT NOW THERE IT IS!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:48 PM~17101646
> *LOOK AT PRINCESS UNIQUE....I ALWAYS TELL HER TO ADD MORE STUFF TO HER BIKE SO SHE COULD GET MORE POINTS BUT SHE DOESNT WANNA....SHES HAPPY WITH WUT SHE HAS!!!.....AND SHES UNSTOPPABLE....SHES THE MEMBER IN THE 805 WITH MOST TROPHIES!
> *



YEAH THATS GOOD I THINK HER BIKE IS NICE AS IT IS...
BUT WHEN I SAY POINTS IS FOR THE *LOW RIDER SHOWS*......
IM NEVER EXPECTING AN AWARD ITS ACTUALLY SOMETHING THAT
SURPRISES ME WHEN SHE GETS SOMETHING IN THOSE SHOWS...BUT 
ITS WHEN I ASK FOR MY SCORING SHEET HOW MUCH POINTS I HAVE AWAY
FROM THE OTHERS AND THAT THE BIKE IS NO PUNK FAR AWAY FROM OTHERS..
THIS IS JUST TALKING FOR MY SELF.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17101707
> *YEAH THATS GOOD I THINK HER BIKE IS NICE AS IT IS...
> BUT WHEN I SAY POINTS IS FOR THE LOW RIDER SHOWS......
> IM NEVER EXPECTING AN AWARD ITS ACTUALLY SOMETHING THAT
> SURPRISES ME WHEN SHE GETS SOMETHING IN THOSE SHOWS...BUT
> ITS WHEN I ASK FOR MY SCORING SHEET HOW MUCH POINTS I HAVE AWAY
> FROM THE OTHERS AND THAT THE BIKE IS NO PUNK FAR AWAY FROM OTHERS..
> THIS IS JUST TALKING FOR MY SELF.....
> *


YEAH!!!....HOPE SHE CHANGES HER MIND SOME DAY N BE ON ANOTHER LEVEL!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, Danilo los Santos, MRS.GOODTIMES818

WUZ UP DANILO THANX FOR CRUZING BY!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:54 PM~17101716
> *YEAH!!!....HOPE SHE CHANGES HER MIND SOME DAY N BE ON ANOTHER LEVEL!!....
> *



WHAT EVER MAKES HER HAPPY....
EVERYONE HAVES DIFFERENT TASTES....
I DID TOO I NEVER LIKED CUSTOM PARTS I LIKE A BIKE TO LOOK 
LIKE A BIKE AND NOT LIKE SOME FLYING PLANE LOL!...BUT
WHEN OTHERS TALK SHIT...I LIKE TO PROVE A POINT..
AND IM ON A MISSION EVEN IF SHE DOESNT TAKE ANYTHING HOME
BUT I MAKE SURE I GIVE THEM A COMPETITION AND MAKE THEM STUDY THE 
BIKE EVERYTIME WE HIT A SHOW....I KNOW THEY LOOK AND READ FOR THE UPDATES...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:59 PM~17101759
> *WHAT EVER MAKES HER HAPPY....
> EVERYONE HAVES DIFFERENT TASTES....
> I DID TOO I NEVER LIKED CUSTOM PARTS I LIKE A BIKE TO LOOK
> LIKE A BIKE AND NOT LIKE SOME FLYING PLANE LOL!...BUT
> WHEN OTHERS TALK SHIT...I LIKE TO PROVE A POINT..
> AND IM ON A MISSION.....
> *


THATS KOOL!!...I WAS LIKE THAT TOO....I DIDNT WANTED TO GO CRAZY ON MY GREEN BIKE....WHEN IT USED TO BE MILD I WAS HAPPY BUT PPL STARTED TALKING SHIT N I WENT UP TO FULL!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:04 PM~17101782
> *THATS KOOL!!...I WAS LIKE THAT TOO....I DIDNT WANTED TO GO CRAZY ON MY GREEN BIKE....WHEN IT USED TO BE MILD I WAS HAPPY BUT PPL STARTED TALKING SHIT N I WENT UP TO FULL!
> *



I GET YOU.....
WITH THIS THINGS ITS A NEVER ENDING....THE MORE
YOU ADD THE MORE YOU WANT TO ADD.... :biggrin:...
ITS MORE THAN AN AWARD ITS SOMETHING PERSONAL WHEN
PEOPLE OPEN UP THERE MOUTH FOR NEGATIVE THINGS AGAINST 
YOU.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 01:08 PM~17101816
> *I GET YOU.....
> WITH THIS THINGS ITS A NEVER ENDING....THE MORE
> YOU ADD THE MORE YOU WANT TO ADD.... :biggrin:...
> ITS MORE THAN AN AWARD ITS SOMETHING PERSONAL WHEN
> PEOPLE OPEN UP THERE MOUTH FOR NEGATIVE THINGS AGAINST
> YOU.....
> *


BUT ITS ALL COOL!!!!...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:09 PM~17101834
> *BUT ITS ALL COOL!!!!...
> *


*NAH ITS WAR!!!*









* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K
YEAH ITS ALL KOOL! IM THE NUMBER ONE PEACE PERSON...IM KOOL
WITH MY COMPS.....ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES....I GIVE THEM PROPS..*
SO WHATS UP HOW IS PRINCESS UNIQUE BIKE DOING WITH HER BIKE UPGRADES SHE STILL WANTS TO CHANGE THE COLOR?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 01:13 PM~17101868
> *NAH ITS WAR!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> YEAH ITS ALL KOOL! IM THE NUMBER ONE PEACE PERSON...IM KOOL
> WITH MY COMPS.....ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES....I GIVE THEM PROPS..
> SO WHATS UP HOW IS PRINCESS UNIQUE BIKE DOING WITH HER BIKE UPGRADES SHE STILL WANTS TO CHANGE THE COLOR?
> *


YEAH SHE WANTS TO DO THAT FIRST!!....WELL AFTER SHE GETS THE PLAQUE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:15 PM~17101885
> *YEAH SHE WANTS TO DO THAT FIRST!!....WELL AFTER SHE GETS THE PLAQUE!
> *



ON THE PINKS OR DIFFERENT COLOR?
SHES THE ONE GETTING THAT ENGRAVED PLAQUE?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 01:20 PM~17101936
> *ON THE PINKS OR DIFFERENT COLOR?
> SHES THE ONE GETTING THAT ENGRAVED PLAQUE?
> *


I TOLD HER TO THROW SOME CANDY PATTERNS ON TOP OF THE PINK COLOR SHE HAS.....N KIKA IS THE ONE WHOS GETTING THE ENGRAVED PLAQUE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:21 PM~17101945
> *I TOLD HER TO THROW SOME CANDY PATTERNS ON TOP OF THE PINK COLOR SHE HAS.....N KIKA IS THE ONE WHOS GETTING THE ENGRAVED PLAQUE!
> *


YEAH THAT PINK SHE HAVES ON THE BIKE IS NICE I LIKE IT...
:cheesy: WOW KIKA IS MOVING FAST HER SELF I SEE SHE WANTS TO THROW MORE PATTERNS TO THE BIKE.... :biggrin: ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 01:36 PM~17102088
> *YEAH THAT PINK SHE HAVES ON THE BIKE IS NICE I LIKE IT...
> :cheesy: WOW KIKA IS MOVING FAST HER SELF I SEE SHE WANTS TO THROW MORE PATTERNS TO THE BIKE.... :biggrin: ...
> *


YEAH AND THE FRAME IS READY TO GO TO TURTLES!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:39 PM~17102112
> *YEAH AND THE FRAME IS READY TO GO TO TURTLES!!
> *



I SEE, I SEE.....
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE
POST UP THEM PICS......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 01:44 PM~17102150
> *I SEE, I SEE.....
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE
> POST UP THEM PICS......
> *


ILL KEEP U GUYS UPDATED!!!....WE WANNA HIT HARD THE SHOW THAT BROUGHT US UP FOR THE FIRST TIME!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:45 PM~17102163
> *ILL KEEP U GUYS UPDATED!!!....WE WANNA HIT HARD THE SHOW THAT BROUGHT US UP FOR THE FIRST TIME!
> *



NITE LIFE IN SANTA BARBARA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 01:54 PM~17102248
> *NITE LIFE IN SANTA BARBARA
> *


NOPE....MAY 23RD VENTURA CAR SHOW


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OOOOOLA AMIGOS :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17102283
> *OOOOOLA AMIGOS  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!...LONG WEEKEND HUH?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:01 PM~17102314
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!...LONG WEEKEND HUH?
> *


FOR REAL MAN IT WAS A GOOD ONE.BUT NOW ITS TIME TO GET BACK IN TRACK WITH THE PROJECTS.SO HOW ARE THINGS GOING WITH YOULL?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 5 2010, 02:06 PM~17102363
> *FOR REAL MAN IT WAS A GOOD ONE.BUT NOW ITS TIME TO GET BACK IN TRACK WITH THE PROJECTS.SO HOW ARE THINGS GOING WITH YOULL?
> *


SAME OLD STUFF HOMIE...WORKIN ON GETTING STUFF FOR THE PARTY ON THE 24....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:56 PM~17102262
> *NOPE....MAY 23RD VENTURA CAR SHOW
> *


:banghead: MY BAD
THATS RIGHT....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:12 PM~17102432
> *SAME OLD STUFF HOMIE...WORKIN ON GETTING STUFF FOR THE PARTY ON THE 24....
> *


BADASS WISH WE LIVED CLOSER TO THE GT FAMILY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 5 2010, 02:30 PM~17102590
> *BADASS WISH WE LIVED CLOSER TO THE GT FAMILY
> *


U GUYS WILL GROW!!!!....JUST REPP EVERYWHERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 02:35 PM~17102626
> *U GUYS WILL GROW!!!!....JUST REPP EVERYWHERE HOMIE!!!
> *


THATS RITE WILL GROW OR SHOULD WE SAY WERE GROWING ALREADY WE HAVE DFW TX,AMRILLIO TX AND US :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 5 2010, 02:52 PM~17102751
> *THATS RITE WILL GROW OR SHOULD WE SAY WERE GROWING ALREADY WE HAVE DFW TX,AMRILLIO TX AND US  :biggrin:
> *


SEE!!!....hope i can get to meet u guys soon!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:48 PM~17101646
> *LOOK AT PRINCESS UNIQUE....I ALWAYS TELL HER TO ADD MORE STUFF TO HER BIKE SO SHE COULD GET MORE POINTS BUT SHE DOESNT WANNA....SHES HAPPY WITH WUT SHE HAS!!!.....AND SHES UNSTOPPABLE....SHES THE MEMBER IN THE 805 WITH MOST TROPHIES!
> *



SHE UNSTOPABLE IN THE STREETS BUT IN LRM DIFFERENT STORYS U NEED THOSE THOSE POINTS TO BE ABLE TO WIN DONT GET ME WRONG THE BIKE IS CLEAN. BUT TO WIN U NEED THAT EXTRA STUFF.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:49 PM~17101655
> *I DONT NEED TO REREAD IT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT AND YOU SAID YOU DONT CARE ABOUT A PLASTIC AWARD....
> I GET IT SO IS JUST FOR THIS BIKE.....AWWH GOT YOU....   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17101707
> *YEAH THATS GOOD I THINK HER BIKE IS NICE AS IT IS...
> BUT WHEN I SAY POINTS IS FOR THE LOW RIDER SHOWS......
> IM NEVER EXPECTING AN AWARD ITS ACTUALLY SOMETHING THAT
> SURPRISES ME WHEN SHE GETS SOMETHING IN THOSE SHOWS...BUT
> ITS WHEN I ASK FOR MY SCORING SHEET HOW MUCH POINTS I HAVE AWAY
> FROM THE OTHERS AND THAT THE BIKE IS NO PUNK FAR AWAY FROM OTHERS..
> THIS IS JUST TALKING FOR MY SELF.....
> *



THEY LET U SEE UR POINT SHEET IN LRM. ?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 03:03 PM~17102838
> *SHE UNSTOPABLE IN THE STREETS BUT IN LRM DIFFERENT STORYS U NEED THOSE THOSE POINTS TO BE ABLE TO WIN DONT GET ME WRONG THE BIKE IS CLEAN. BUT TO WIN U NEED THAT EXTRA STUFF.
> *


THATS WHY SHE NOT GOING TO LRM SHOWS UNTIL SHE GETS LAZER CUT PARTS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 01:04 PM~17101782
> *THATS KOOL!!...I WAS LIKE THAT TOO....I DIDNT WANTED TO GO CRAZY ON MY GREEN BIKE....WHEN IT USED TO BE MILD I WAS HAPPY BUT PPL STARTED TALKING SHIT N I WENT UP TO FULL!
> *



THATS HOW IT ALWAYS IS WE BUILD BIKES TO SHUT PEOPLE UP. TO SHOW THEM NOT TO MESS WITH THE BIG GT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17102904
> *THATS HOW IT ALWAYS IS WE BUILD BIKES TO SHUT PEOPLE UP. TO SHOW THEM NOT TO MESS WITH THE BIG GT.
> *


THATS RIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 5 2010, 01:36 PM~17102088
> *YEAH THAT PINK SHE HAVES ON THE BIKE IS NICE I LIKE IT...
> :cheesy: WOW KIKA IS MOVING FAST HER SELF I SEE SHE WANTS TO THROW MORE PATTERNS TO THE BIKE.... :biggrin: ...
> *



THEY BOTH ARE PUTTN IT DOWN. THE GIRLS ARE MAKING US GUYS LOOK BAD LOL.. :angry: ..JK..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17102283
> *OOOOOLA AMIGOS  :wave:
> *



WHATS CRACKN HOMIE HOW WAS UR EASTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 03:06 PM~17102868
> *THATS WHY SHE NOT GOING TO LRM SHOWS UNTIL SHE GETS LAZER CUT PARTS!
> *



SHE SHOULD STILL TAKE IT. THE BIKE CLEAN ENUFF TO GO TO THE LRM. ITS LIKE SHE SAIDS SHE LIKE IT HER WAY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 03:13 PM~17102955
> *SHE SHOULD STILL TAKE IT. THE BIKE CLEAN ENUFF TO GO TO THE LRM. ITS LIKE SHE SAIDS SHE LIKE IT HER WAY.
> *


SHE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2010, 09:19 AM~17091761
> *ALRIGHT!!!!!.....HEY IM ALSO TAKIN THE PURPLE ONE!.....IT NEEDS A LOT OF PATTERNS!!!!
> *




CHIDO ILL BE WAITING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 05:07 PM~17104271
> *SHE WILL BE THERE!
> *


WHICH ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 5 2010, 08:35 PM~17106897
> *CHIDO  ILL BE WAITING
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 5 2010, 09:45 PM~17107904
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 5 2010, 08:35 PM~17106897
> *CHIDO  ILL BE WAITING
> *


DISPENSA HOMIE THAT I HAVENT GO....BUT THE RAIN STOPPED ME A LIL TODAY SO I DECIDED TO DO A DEEP CLEAN UP IN MY ROOM N TOOK MY DAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 10:13 PM~17108335
> *:wave:
> *


WUD UP DOGGIE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 10:25 PM~17108457
> *WUD UP DOGGIE!!!
> *



NADA GEE JUST HERE BORED AT HOME. AND U .


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP M ROD!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 10:26 PM~17108466
> *NADA GEE JUST HERE BORED AT HOME. AND U .
> *


TALKIN TO SOME GIRL!!!.....I CANT STOP STEARING AT MY RIMS!!!...CANT WAIT FOR MY BIKE!


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, west_13

WUZ UP ARTISTIC!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 10:28 PM~17108492
> *TALKIN TO SOME GIRL!!!.....I CANT STOP STEARING AT MY RIMS!!!...CANT WAIT FOR MY BIKE!
> *



HAHAH HANDLE. WHAT KIND OF RIMS U HAVE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 10:30 PM~17108515
> *HAHAH HANDLE.  WHAT KIND OF RIMS U HAVE.
> *


MY 72s.....I PUT EM BACK TOGETHER N THEY R CLEAN!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 10:32 PM~17108526
> *MY 72s.....I PUT EM BACK TOGETHER N THEY R CLEAN!!!!
> *



I WANT TO SEEE. GOT PICS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 10:32 PM~17108534
> *I WANT TO SEEE. GOT PICS.
> *


LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET THE CAMERA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 10:33 PM~17108539
> *LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET THE CAMERA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17108543
> *:biggrin:
> *


MY UNCLE IS SLEEPING......IMA TRY TO TAKE IT WITH THE LAPTOPS CAMERA....HOPE IT WORKS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 10:35 PM~17108554
> *MY UNCLE IS SLEEPING......IMA TRY TO TAKE IT WITH THE LAPTOPS CAMERA....HOPE IT WORKS!
> *


NOPE....THE LAPTOPS CAMERA DIDNT WORK....SO WE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL TOMORROW


----------



## Fleetangel

> El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura would like to extend a personal invitation to all car clubs to our 2nd Annual Car & Cycle Show taking place on May 23, 2010 at the Ventura County Fairgrounds in Ventura, CA. Last years 1st Annual show was a sell out and great sucess!!! This year, we anticipate a bigger crowd as well as a bigger number of participants!!!! For more info or registration forms, log on to www.californiacarandcycyleshow.com
> or you can call (805) 218-3310 or (805)896-0721.


THE PRE REG HAS BEEN EXTENDED TILL MAY 3RD...SO PLEASE SEND REGISTRATIONS...IT GETTIN FULL!
[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP PETER!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 03:11 PM~17102929
> *WHATS CRACKN HOMIE HOW WAS UR EASTER
> *


WAT IT DO LIL G.OUR EASTER WAS GOOD WITH THE FAMILY AND SOME ICE COLD BUDLIGHTS :biggrin: HOW WAS YOURS BROTHER?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 6 2010, 06:46 AM~17110426
> *WAT IT DO LIL G.OUR EASTER WAS GOOD WITH THE FAMILY AND SOME ICE COLD  BUDLIGHTS  :biggrin: HOW WAS YOURS BROTHER?
> *



IT WAS GOOD. WE HAD LOT OF FOOD AND DRINKS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE OLD GOODTIMES EAST LA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES DETROIT MI..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> here ya go paul...wutup GTIMES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: say cheese punk! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha wait till we get the murals foo...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS 2007


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY OLD BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

old school pic of the bike club....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

found pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IMPERIALS CAR SHOW 








[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

http://i19.tinypic.com/4g79bit.jpg[/img]]


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 09:50 AM~17111302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

big up to lil goodtimes CC for doing his thing 
http://i16.tinypic.com/4fv10t1.jpg[/img]] 
http://i15.tinypic.com/4ihe6bn.jpg[/img]]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NEW MEMBER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

here are some pics from together car show..i took first place on the orange bike...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...uXxJI8x3030.jpg[/img]








































THIS WAS AT TOGETHER CAR SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AT STREETLOW CAR SHOW..DONT KNOW WE PLACE BECAUSE WE TOOK OFF EARLY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

bonnie taking care of her bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ILL BE BACK POSTING PICS LOL I WAS BORED NOW I GOT TO TAKE THE BABY MOMMA TO THE DR.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:49 AM~17111283
> *old school pic of the bike club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE OLD SKOOLS WERE BADASS!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

bad ass pics jr


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17111970
> *bad ass pics jr
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BADASS HISTORY YOU PUT ON THERE LIL G  :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TO MANY TO QUOTE....
BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT THERE ALL BAD ASS OLD SKOOL PICS!
LOTS AND LOTS OF MEMORIES...AND MAN DIDNT REALIZE HOW YOUNG
EVERYONE LOOKS IN THE PICS...* :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 6 2010, 01:55 PM~17113890
> *TO MANY TO QUOTE....
> BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT THERE ALL BAD ASS OLD SKOOL PICS!
> LOTS AND LOTS OF MEMORIES...AND MAN DIDNT REALIZE HOW YOUNG
> EVERYONE LOOKS IN THE PICS... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


WUZ UP WENDY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 09:42 AM~17111791
> *THOSE OLD SKOOLS WERE BADASS!!!
> *



THAT MY OLD PIRATE BIKE THE ORANGE ONE AND I WAS ON MY OLD LIL BIKE TO THAT I STILL HAVE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 6 2010, 11:34 AM~17112666
> *BADASS HISTORY YOU PUT ON THERE LIL G    :thumbsup:
> *


LOL IM JUST GOING FROM THE PASS OF THIS TOPIC AND BRINING THEM BACK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 6 2010, 01:55 PM~17113890
> *TO MANY TO QUOTE....
> BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT THERE ALL BAD ASS OLD SKOOL PICS!
> LOTS AND LOTS OF MEMORIES...AND MAN DIDNT REALIZE HOW YOUNG
> EVERYONE LOOKS IN THE PICS... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


LOL U SHOUD QOUTE THEM ALL.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 11:14 AM~17112039
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!
> *


chillin with my babies


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 03:00 PM~17113926
> *WUZ UP WENDY!
> *



WHATS UP FLEET


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:08 PM~17114004
> *LOL U SHOUD QOUTE THEM ALL.
> *



:uh: I WILL BE IN HERE FOR EVER :happysad: 
MY BABY GIRL LOOKS SO LITTLE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 6 2010, 02:17 PM~17114088
> *:uh:  I WILL BE IN HERE FOR EVER  :happysad:
> MY BABY GIRL LOOKS SO LITTLE...
> *



I KNOW EVERYBODY OLDER NOW. HEY WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT KIDS CHRIS818. HE SEEM LIKE HE WAS SO IN TO THE CLUB.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:02 AM~17111442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE HOW THE BIKE LOOKS IN THIS PIC....
SO NICE AND CLEAN AND SIMPLE...IT LOOKED 
LIKE A BIKE...THE PAINT LOOKED SO GLOSSY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 6 2010, 02:24 PM~17114132
> *I LOVE HOW THE BIKE LOOKS IN THIS PIC....
> SO NICE AND CLEAN AND SIMPLE...IT LOOKED
> LIKE A BIKE...THE PAINT LOOKED SO GLOSSY...
> *



I KNOW THEY SHOULD HAVE SEPRATED CATGORY FOR BIKES DONE UP LIKE THAT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 6 2010, 02:24 PM~17114132
> *I LOVE HOW THE BIKE LOOKS IN THIS PIC....
> SO NICE AND CLEAN AND SIMPLE...IT LOOKED
> LIKE A BIKE...THE PAINT LOOKED SO GLOSSY...
> *


I KNOW....I SAW THE DETAILED LINES N WOW!!..IT USED TO BE A SWEET STREET RIDE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 02:27 PM~17114156
> *I KNOW....I SAW THE DETAILED LINES N WOW!!..IT USED TO BE A SWEET STREET RIDE!
> *


THE BIKE IS CLEAN. AND NOW. I LIKE THE NEW LOOK TO IT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 02:07 PM~17114000
> *LOL IM JUST GOING FROM THE PASS OF THIS TOPIC AND BRINING THEM BACK.
> *


NICE THINKING IVE NEVER SEEN THIS PICS AND WE PROPECTS NEED TO KNOW THE HISTORY OF THE MIGHTY GT ON HOW IT RAN BACK IN THE DAYS  .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:55 AM~17111365
> *big up to lil goodtimes CC for doing his thing
> http://i16.tinypic.com/4fv10t1.jpg[/img]]
> http://i15.tinypic.com/4ihe6bn.jpg[/img]]
> *


YEEEAHH ROCKY!!! :guns:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 02:29 PM~17114169
> *THE BIKE IS CLEAN. AND NOW. I LIKE THE NEW LOOK TO IT.
> *


HEY DOGG....WUT U KNOW ABOUT THE BIKE CLUB HISTORY?????...


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY GSCS!!...IF U WANNA POST SOMETHING JUST CLICK "ADD REPLY"....DONT BE SHY HOMIE!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW GSCS WELCOME TO OUR TOPIC


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP HOTSHOT!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 02:47 PM~17114323
> *WUZ UP HOTSHOT!
> *


WAT IT DEW FLEET.NADA GT CARNEL JUST GETTING READY TO CLOCK OUT OF WORK.HOW WAS EASTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 02:30 PM~17114176
> *YEEEAHH ROCKY!!! :guns:
> *


I JUST TURN 17 AND HE WAS 30 YEARS OLD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 02:31 PM~17114186
> *HEY DOGG....WUT U KNOW ABOUT THE BIKE CLUB HISTORY?????...
> *



WHAT U WANT TO KNOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 6 2010, 02:30 PM~17114170
> *NICE THINKING IVE NEVER SEEN THIS PICS AND WE PROPECTS NEED TO KNOW THE HISTORY OF THE MIGHTY GT ON HOW IT RAN BACK IN THE DAYS  .
> *



I KNOW I GOT SO MANY PICS I WANT TO SCAN ON HERE, BUT DONT HAVE A SCANNER AND GOT TO FIND ALL THE PICS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 02:54 PM~17114388
> *WHAT U WANT TO KNOW.
> *


THE FIRST BIKE FROM GT,WHEN DID IT START....IDK...SHARE SOME STORY WITH US HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 6 2010, 02:51 PM~17114356
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET.NADA GT CARNEL JUST GETTING READY TO CLOCK OUT OF WORK.HOW WAS EASTER
> *


NOTHING SPECIAL HOMIE....IT WAS LIKE A NORMAL DAY!...HOW BOUT URS?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 02:53 PM~17114382
> *I JUST TURN 17 AND HE WAS 30 YEARS OLD.
> *


YEAH THAT FOOL LOOKS OLD....WHO WON?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2010, 02:56 PM~17114418
> *NOTHING SPECIAL HOMIE....IT WAS LIKE A NORMAL DAY!...HOW BOUT URS?
> *


DAM OVER HERE WE MAKE A BIG THING OUT OF IT.LIKE WE STAY CAMPING AT A LAKE TO GET A GOOD SPOT FOR THE FAM IN THE NEXT DAY WHICH IS EASTER. ITS A GOODTIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 6 2010, 03:02 PM~17114484
> *DAM OVER HERE WE MAKE A BIG THING OUT OF IT.LIKE WE STAY CAMPING AT A LAKE TO GET A GOOD SPOT FOR THE FAM IN THE NEXT DAY WHICH IS EASTER. ITS A GOODTIMES
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE....I DROVE AROUND TOWN ALL THE PARKS WERE FULL!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WAS WRITTN IT RIGHT NOW BUT GIVE ME TIME TO THINK ABOUT THE PAST. I DONT WANT TO LEAVE NOTHING OUT. AND TRY TO REMEBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:14 PM~17114590
> *I WAS WRITTN IT RIGHT NOW BUT GIVE ME TIME TO THINK ABOUT THE PAST. I DONT WANT TO LEAVE NOTHING OUT. AND TRY TO REMEBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG.
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE!!>...JUST WANNA LEARN MORE ABOUT THE GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> I KNOW....I SAW THE DETAILED LINES N WOW!!..IT USED TO BE A SWEET STREET RIDE!



yeah it was a sweet street bike i will always remember this show it was the first
time we took it out with the new paint job and bondo.....but even when it was orange no bondo she took a few 1st place trophies...her first one was in 2006..








[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

> yeah it was a sweet street bike i will always remember this show it was the first
> time we took it out with the new paint job and bondo.....but even when it was orange no bondo she took a few 1st place trophies...her first one was in 2006..


[/quote]
THATZ NICE!!!...I LIKE IT A LOT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 6 2010, 09:00 PM~17118130
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS CRACKN HOMIE.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:00 PM~17118138
> *WHATS CRACKN HOMIE.
> *


CHILLEN BOUT TO GO TO BED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 6 2010, 09:29 PM~17118574
> *CHILLEN BOUT TO GO TO BED
> *


ITS TO EARLY. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17118605
> *ITS TO EARLY.  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT MY BABIES WITH ME AND THEY LIKE TO GET UP EARLY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 6 2010, 09:46 PM~17118806
> *I GOT MY BABIES WITH ME AND THEY LIKE TO GET UP EARLY
> *


o i see. man i cant wait to see my baby come out. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:47 PM~17118826
> *o i see. man i cant wait to see my baby come out.  :biggrin:
> *


they grow up fast homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17119008
> *they grow up fast homie
> *


HEY BUT FROM EXPERINCE. IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN. IS IT TRUE HOMIE ABOUT THE MONEY PART. LIKE THERE GOES ALL YOUR MONEY. PEOPLE AND PARENTS SCARED ME ON THAT THEY TELL ME THAT SHIT.  LIKE IM HAPPY ABOUT THE BABY. BUT LIKE MONEY PART I STILL WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER CAR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE SOME UPDATE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 11:56 PM~17119570
> *HERE SOME UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats a shit load of flake. :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 10:57 PM~17119584
> *dam thats a shit load of flake. :wow:
> *



THATS WHAT I SAID. BUT FUCK ONCE IT DONE PEOPLE GOING TO NEED SUN GLASSES TO SEE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 11:08 PM~17119674
> *THATS WHAT I SAID. BUT FUCK ONCE IT DONE PEOPLE GOING TO NEED SUN GLASSES TO SEE IT.  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD G TIMERS  

WUTS GOOD JR TALKED WITH WENDY AND WE NEED YOU AND ROBERTS HELP ALSO WE NEED A FULL COUNT ON BIKE MEMBERS AND BIKE PLAQUES WORLD WIDE AND BIKE CHAPTERS AND PROSPECTS ALSO


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 10:08 PM~17119101
> *HEY BUT FROM EXPERINCE. IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN. IS IT TRUE HOMIE ABOUT THE MONEY PART. LIKE THERE GOES ALL YOUR MONEY. PEOPLE AND PARENTS SCARED ME ON THAT THEY TELL ME THAT SHIT.   LIKE IM HAPPY ABOUT THE BABY. BUT LIKE MONEY PART I STILL WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER CAR.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAT IT DEW LIL G LET ME TELL YOU. I GOT 3 KIDS SO IVE BEEN THERE DONE THAT AND DOING THAT.IT IS VERY TRUE MY FRIEND MONEY IS A BIG THING WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING A PARENT.BUT THINGS WILL WORK OUT.JUST MAKE YOUR MONEY AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 7 2010, 12:54 AM~17120283
> *LOOKIN GOOD G TIMERS
> 
> WUTS GOOD JR TALKED WITH WENDY AND WE NEED YOU AND ROBERTS HELP ALSO WE NEED A FULL COUNT ON BIKE MEMBERS AND BIKE PLAQUES WORLD WIDE AND BIKE CHAPTERS AND PROSPECTS ALSO
> *



ill make my calls tonight. i got school and work. but it will be done. promise u that.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 7 2010, 06:28 AM~17121013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WAT IT DEW LIL G LET ME TELL YOU. I GOT 3 KIDS SO IVE BEEN THERE DONE THAT AND DOING THAT.IT IS VERY TRUE MY FRIEND MONEY IS A BIG THING WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING A PARENT.BUT THINGS WILL WORK OUT.JUST MAKE YOUR MONEY AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP
> *



man thats the only thing im scared of. i got the money. but i want some for myself to.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PLEASE PM THIS IS SERIOUS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 06:55 AM~17121140
> *man thats the only thing im scared of. i got the money. but i want some for myself to.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I HEAR YOU BUT IT WILL BE HEARD TO DO THAT ONLESS YOU HAVE MAD CASH.BUT HEY WHATS DONE IS DONE SO NO TIME TO BACK OFF.TIME TO BE A DADDY AND START STACKING CASH :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 7 2010, 07:12 AM~17121224
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I HEAR YOU BUT IT WILL BE HEARD TO DO THAT ONLESS YOU HAVE MAD CASH.BUT HEY WHATS DONE IS DONE SO NO TIME TO BACK OFF.TIME TO BE A DADDY AND START STACKING CASH  :biggrin:
> *



STACKING CASH IS HARD FOR ME. I PUT IT ALL IN THE GT EDITION BIKE. HEY SEND ME UR NUMBER YEA AND UR NAME.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 07:40 AM~17121419
> *STACKING CASH IS HARD FOR ME. I PUT IT ALL IN THE GT EDITION BIKE. HEY SEND ME UR NUMBER YEA AND UR NAME.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 08:05 AM~17121187
> *WE ALSO NEED PROSPECTS COUNT DOWN AND PROSPECTS TO BE COUNTDOWN....AND THERE BIKES...*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 09:24 AM~17122239
> *WE ALSO NEED PROSPECTS COUNT DOWN AND PROSPECTS TO BE COUNTDOWN....AND THERE BIKES...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:20 PM~17114105
> *I KNOW EVERYBODY OLDER NOW. HEY WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT KIDS CHRIS818. HE SEEM LIKE HE WAS SO IN TO THE CLUB.
> *



HES PARENTS THOUGHT THAT IT WAS MORE FOR GANGSTERS AND TOOK HIM OUT OF THE CLUB SENT HIM TO LIVE IN PALMDALE WITH HES UNCLE THATS A CRASH UNIT OFFICER ....AND SHE THOUGHT HE WOULD BE GOOD OVER THERE AND HE CAME BACK WORST HE KICKS IT WITH NOTHING BUT LOOSERS NOW AND GOT KICKED OUT OF SCHOOL AND PALMDALE SO HES BACK IN THE VALLEY...BUT NOT DOING GOOD....LOWRIDING DOES KEEP ANYONE AWAY FROM TROUBLE... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2010, 04:05 PM~17102863
> *THEY LET U SEE UR POINT SHEET IN LRM. ?
> *



*YES SIR, AFTER THE SHOW YOU CAN CALL THEM AND REQUEST YOUR SCORING SHEET...AND IT GIVES YOU ALL THE INFO ON HOW MUCH POINTS FOR EACH THANG......*
THATS WHY I TALK ALOT ABOUT HAVING THE POINTS WHERE YOU NEED THEM ....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 7 2010, 12:28 PM~17123261
> *:thumbsup:
> *



*IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AND NOW LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL..
SEE YOU AND YOUR WIFE OUT HERE IN JUNE.... *:x:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 11:40 AM~17123366
> *HES PARENTS THOUGHT THAT IT WAS MORE FOR GANGSTERS AND TOOK HIM OUT OF THE CLUB SENT HIM TO LIVE IN PALMDALE WITH HES UNCLE THATS A CRASH UNIT OFFICER ....AND SHE THOUGHT HE WOULD BE GOOD OVER THERE AND HE CAME BACK WORST HE KICKS IT WITH NOTHING BUT LOOSERS NOW AND GOT KICKED OUT OF SCHOOL AND PALMDALE SO HES BACK IN THE VALLEY...BUT NOT DOING GOOD....LOWRIDING DOES KEEP ANYONE AWAY FROM TROUBLE... :biggrin:
> *


VERY TRUE I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WITH MY DAD WHEN I WAS A KID AND I STILL DO.HE ALWAYS TOLD ME THAT LOWRIDERS ARE NOTHING BUT MESSED UP PPL.HE WOULD ALWAYS PUT ME DOWN AND NEVER SUPPORTED ME AND MY HOBBY BUILDING BIKES.HE NEVER LET ME HANG AROUND WITH LOWRIDER PPL SO BCS OF THAT I TURNED INTO A GANGSTER A PERSON I WASNT.A KID THAT WANTED FRIENDS AND HELP OTHERS BUILD BIKES.BUT ALL I HAD WAS ENEMYS LEFT AND RIGTH.ALL MY GANG FRIENDS WHO I THOUGH WHERE MY FRIENDS LEFT ME BY MYSELF AGIANST ALOT OF GANGS.SO NOW IM 24 YRS TOOK MY SELF TO COLLAGE AND HAVE A GREAT CAREER,A WIFE, KIDS AND OFCOURSE MY FIRST BIKE I STARTED LIKE 6YRS AGO (HOTSHOT).SO MY GOAL IS TO HELP OUT KIDS TO DO GOOD IN LIFE AND SHOW EVERY BODY THAT WERE NO DIFFERENT WERE JUST ARTIST FOR BUILDING OUR CARS,TRUCKS OR BIKES ARE WAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 7 2010, 01:09 PM~17123567
> *VERY TRUE I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WITH MY DAD WHEN I WAS A KID AND I STILL DO.HE ALWAYS TOLD ME THAT LOWRIDERS ARE NOTHING BUT MESSED UP PPL.HE WOULD ALWAYS PUT ME DOWN AND NEVER SUPPORTED ME AND MY HOBBY BUILDING BIKES.HE NEVER LET ME HANG AROUND WITH LOWRIDER PPL SO BCS OF THAT I TURNED INTO A GANGSTER A PERSON I WASNT.A KID THAT WANTED FRIENDS AND HELP OTHERS BUILD BIKES.BUT ALL I HAD WAS ENEMYS LEFT AND RIGTH.ALL MY GANG FRIENDS WHO I THOUGH WHERE MY FRIENDS LEFT ME BY MYSELF AGIANST ALOT OF GANGS.SO NOW IM 24 YRS TOOK MY SELF TO COLLAGE AND HAVE A GREAT CAREER,A WIFE, KIDS AND OFCOURSE MY FIRST BIKE I STARTED LIKE 6YRS AGO (HOTSHOT).SO MY GOAL IS TO HELP OUT KIDS TO DO GOOD IN LIFE AND SHOW EVERY BODY THAT WERE NO DIFFERENT WERE JUST ARTIST FOR BUILDING OUR CARS,TRUCKS OR BIKES ARE WAY
> *



WELL SAID :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TATTO PARTY @ MY HOUSE 2DAY ANYONE WELCOME 2 COME DOWN AND GET TATTED DOWN....*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 12:04 PM~17123521
> *IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AND NOW LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL..
> SEE YOU AND YOUR WIFE OUT HERE IN JUNE.... :x:
> *


 :biggrin: IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU TO AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.SEE YOU IN JUNE :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*GOOD TIMES BIKES 805, 818, AND O.C IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW...*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*WAS SUP HOMIES THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO APRIL 18, 2010 DUE TO IT BEING SUPER BOWL SUNDAY ................. IT WILL BE EVEN A BETTER SHOW GIVES YOU TIME TO GET THE RIDES READY TO SHINE IN THE AZ DESERT.....................GT*
[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PLEASE PM THIS IS SERIOUS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 12:32 PM~17123779
> *GOOD TIMES BIKES 805, 818, AND O.C IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU FOR GOT THE IE CHAPTER.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 05:21 PM~16736339
> *heres a pic of the laredo bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK HERES WHEN WE WANT TO BROWN IMPRESSIONS C.C 30YR ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I NEED 805 AND THE 818 COUNT TO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 12:58 PM~17124069
> *
> 
> I NEED 805 AND THE 818 COUNT TO.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Fleetangel

MY RIMS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 12:17 PM~17123640
> *TATTO PARTY @ MY HOUSE 2DAY ANYONE WELCOME 2 COME DOWN AND GET TATTED DOWN....
> *


OHHHH....IM GOING TO VALLEY TOMORROW


----------



## Fleetangel

HERE U GO BRYAN!!!...SOME MOTIV


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 03:16 PM~17125296
> *MY RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 7 2010, 03:27 PM~17125407
> *CLEAN!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THEY LOOK BETTER ON THE SUN HOMIE!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 03:35 PM~17125491
> *THEY LOOK BETTER ON THE SUN HOMIE!!
> *


YEAH I BET THEY DO AND WHAT'S THE NAME OF THAT GREEN??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 7 2010, 03:44 PM~17125556
> *YEAH I BET THEY DO AND WHAT'S THE NAME OF THAT GREEN??
> *


THATZ FALLEN ANGEL!!....ONCE IS PAINTED IMA GET SOME SMALL AIRBRUSH DESIGNS ON IT!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 03:47 PM~17125584
> *THATZ FALLEN ANGEL!!....ONCE IS PAINTED IMA GET SOME SMALL AIRBRUSH DESIGNS ON IT!
> *


NA I MEEN THA PAINT HAHA...IT LOOKS LIKE ORGANIC GREEN IS IT A KANDY ??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17125706
> *NA I MEEN THA PAINT HAHA...IT LOOKS LIKE ORGANIC GREEN IS IT A KANDY ??
> *


ITS LIKE LIME GREEN CANDY


----------



## Fleetangel

HOW IT WAS AT SOME POINT!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 04:05 PM~17125772
> *HOW IT WAS AT SOME POINT!
> *


 JUST THINK OF IT AS GETTIN SOMETHIN BETTER THAN B4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 11:40 AM~17123366
> *HES PARENTS THOUGHT THAT IT WAS MORE FOR GANGSTERS AND TOOK HIM OUT OF THE CLUB SENT HIM TO LIVE IN PALMDALE WITH HES UNCLE THATS A CRASH UNIT OFFICER ....AND SHE THOUGHT HE WOULD BE GOOD OVER THERE AND HE CAME BACK WORST HE KICKS IT WITH NOTHING BUT LOOSERS NOW AND GOT KICKED OUT OF SCHOOL AND PALMDALE SO HES BACK IN THE VALLEY...BUT NOT DOING GOOD....LOWRIDING DOES KEEP ANYONE AWAY FROM TROUBLE... :biggrin:
> *



DAMN THAT SUCKS. U GUYS SHOULD MAYBE TALK TO HIS PARENTS AND TRY AGAIN. HE SEEM LIKE A DEDCATED MEMBER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 03:16 PM~17125296
> *MY RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD DID U PUT IT BACK TOGETHER UR SELF.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 03:24 PM~17125360
> *HERE U GO BRYAN!!!...SOME MOTIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN I HAVENT SEEN THAT BIKE FOR LONG TIME.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

June issue of Lowrider








Congrats :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 7 2010, 08:34 PM~17128820
> *June issue of Lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  :biggrin:
> *


  CONGRATS GT FAM!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 12:32 PM~17123779
> *GOOD TIMES BIKES 805, 818, AND O.C IN THE SAN DIEGO SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics Wendy


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 03:16 PM~17125296
> *MY RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Damn those r nice :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 7 2010, 08:40 PM~17128909
> *  CONGRATS GT FAM!
> *


Thanks Mr.casper


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT.....WATS UP GOODTIMERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 7 2010, 08:34 PM~17128820
> *June issue of Lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 7 2010, 04:52 PM~17126204-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD DID U PUT IT BACK TOGETHER UR SELF.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!....EAZY WORK!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 7 2010, 08:44 PM~17128989
> *:0  :0 Damn those r nice :biggrin:
> *


THANX!!!!...HOW U BEEN?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 7 2010, 08:34 PM~17128820
> *June issue of Lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATZ!!!!...GT SMASHING!


----------



## Fleetangel

ARKANSAS MAKING PROGRESS FOR THE GT!!!!.....


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 8 2010, 12:44 AM~17131442
> *
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2010, 05:05 PM~17125772
> *HOW IT WAS AT SOME POINT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 01:14 AM~17131332
> *ARKANSAS MAKING PROGRESS FOR THE GT!!!!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  GT


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fleetangel, BIG TURTLE, ~TRU~, conejo64$

WUZ UP GOODTIMERS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 8 2010, 12:46 AM~17131456
> * GT
> *


NOT PART OF GT YET!!!...BUT SOON WILL BE!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

I FOUND THIS ONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

LOOKIN GOOD BIKE CLUB


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 8 2010, 01:50 AM~17131719
> *LOOKIN GOOD BIKE CLUB
> *


GT TAKIN OVA!


----------



## kerncountyhopper

lookin real good keep up the good work goodtimers :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

*TO ALL GOODTIMERS BAKERSFIELD PROSPECTING CHAPTER OF GT WILL BE HOSTING OUR OWN BBQ FOR ANY CHAPTER ABLE TO SUPPORT US AND MAKE THE TRIP WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD, DRINKS AND BOUNCE HOUSES FOR THE KIDS WE JUST NEED YOU AND UR FAMILYS TO COME AND RIDES ARE A PLUS ! WE ALSO ARE HAVIN SAT MAY 1ST IN THE EVENING PARTY BEFORE DA PICNIC AT ONE OF THE MEMBERS HOUSE WE WILL BE HAVIN DEEP PIT AND THE HOLE HOOK UP MUSIC, DRINKS AND A GOODTIME !

FOR THOSE ABLE TO MAKE IT WE FOUND ROOMS CLOSE TO THE PARK WITH TRAILER PARKING ALSO AT THE SUPER 8 MOTEL ON REAL RD. (661) 322-1012
ROOMS 1 QWEEN $58.80 
ROOMS 2 QWEEN $65.52
THIS IS WITH TAX INCLUDED 10 ROOMS ARE ON RESERVE IF MORE NEEDED NO PROBLEM CONFROMATION WILL BE POSTED BY 530 TODAY FOR RSVP 
CONTACT BIG ANDY AT (661) 912-8138 OR THOMAS AT (661) 817-6635 
OR PM US BIGANDY87LUX OR DUVIES 81 
THANKS GOODTIMERS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AND LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL !!*
:drama: :drama: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Apr 8 2010, 02:06 AM~17131781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL GOODTIMERS  BAKERSFIELD PROSPECTING CHAPTER  OF GT  WILL BE HOSTING OUR OWN BBQ FOR ANY CHAPTER ABLE TO SUPPORT US AND MAKE THE TRIP  WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD, DRINKS AND BOUNCE HOUSES FOR THE KIDS WE JUST NEED YOU AND UR FAMILYS TO COME AND RIDES ARE A PLUS ! WE ALSO ARE HAVIN SAT MAY 1ST IN THE EVENING PARTY BEFORE DA PICNIC AT ONE OF THE MEMBERS HOUSE WE WILL BE HAVIN DEEP PIT AND THE HOLE HOOK UP  MUSIC, DRINKS AND A GOODTIME !
> 
> FOR THOSE ABLE TO MAKE IT WE FOUND ROOMS CLOSE TO THE PARK WITH TRAILER PARKING ALSO AT THE SUPER 8 MOTEL ON REAL RD. (661) 322-1012
> ROOMS 1 QWEEN $58.80
> ROOMS 2 QWEEN $65.52
> THIS IS WITH TAX INCLUDED 10 ROOMS ARE ON RESERVE IF MORE NEEDED NO PROBLEM  CONFROMATION WILL BE POSTED BY 530 TODAY FOR RSVP
> CONTACT BIG ANDY AT (661) 912-8138 OR THOMAS AT (661) 817-6635
> OR PM US  BIGANDY87LUX OR  DUVIES 81
> THANKS GOODTIMERS HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AND LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL !!
> :drama:  :drama:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE WILL TRY OUR BEST TO BE THERE HOMIE!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 02:07 AM~17131783
> *WE WILL TRY OUR BEST TO BE THERE HOMIE!!
> *


  soundz good well ima callit a night goodnight goodtimer keep up the good work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Apr 8 2010, 02:12 AM~17131793
> *  soundz good well ima callit a night goodnight goodtimer keep up the good work
> *


ORALE CARNAL!!...ME TOO IMA GO MIMIZ!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 12:15 AM~17131344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIKES LOOKING GOOD. BUT WHEN THERE READY READY ASK FOR CLEAN CLEAR PICS.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2010, 01:57 PM~17124054
> *YOU FOR GOT THE IE CHAPTER.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CONGRATS TO DRAMA QUEEN.LOOKING GOOD GT :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 7 2010, 09:34 PM~17128820
> *June issue of Lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
*  CONGRATS!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 7 2010, 09:24 AM~17122239
> *WE ALSO NEED PROSPECTS COUNT DOWN AND PROSPECTS TO BE COUNTDOWN....AND THERE BIKES...
> *


 :thumbsup: 

*WHATS CRACKEN LIL GOODTIMERS REPEN FOR GOODTIMES CAR CLUB. GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE COMMING OUT WITH A RULES AND REGULATIONS ON OUR BIKE CLUBS REPEN WORLD WIDE SOON. GOODTIMES WILL ALSO BE COMMING OUT WITH BIKE CLUB REPS TO REP FOR OUR BIKES WORLD WIDE AS WELL. DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES? WHERE GONNA BE LOOKEN FOR STRONG SOLID LEADERS WITH ALL AROUND LEADERSHIP SKILLS AND PEOPLE SKILLS. WE WANT TO BUILD A SOLID REPUTATION FOR OUR FUTURE AND ITS ALL ABOUT HOW WE REPRESENT OURSELVES, OUR CHAPTERS AND OUR CLUB. I WILL KEEP ALL OF YOU POSTED ON WHATS COMMING NEXT AND REMEMEBER G~TIMERS ITS NOT ALWAYS ABOUT WHAT YOU HAVE, BUT ABOUT HOW YOU REP WHAT YOU HAVE....STAY UP AND STAY POSITIVE...

CHUCKS (CEO)
GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 8 2010, 11:01 AM~17134244
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> WHATS CRACKEN LIL GOODTIMERS REPEN FOR GOODTIMES CAR CLUB.  GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE COMMING OUT WITH A RULES AND REGULATIONS ON OUR BIKE CLUBS REPEN WORLD WIDE SOON. GOODTIMES WILL ALSO BE COMMING OUT WITH BIKE CLUB REPS TO REP FOR OUR BIKES WORLD WIDE AS WELL.  DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES?  WHERE GONNA BE LOOKEN FOR STRONG SOLID LEADERS WITH ALL AROUND LEADERSHIP SKILLS AND PEOPLE SKILLS.  WE WANT TO BUILD A SOLID REPUTATION FOR OUR FUTURE AND ITS ALL ABOUT HOW WE REPRESENT OURSELVES, OUR CHAPTERS AND OUR CLUB.  I WILL KEEP ALL OF YOU POSTED ON WHATS COMMING NEXT AND REMEMEBER G~TIMERS ITS NOT ALWAYS ABOUT WHAT YOU HAVE, BUT ABOUT HOW YOU REP WHAT YOU HAVE....STAY UP AND STAY POSITIVE...
> 
> CHUCKS (CEO)
> GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 8 2010, 11:01 AM~17134244
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> WHATS CRACKEN LIL GOODTIMERS REPEN FOR GOODTIMES CAR CLUB.  GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE COMMING OUT WITH A RULES AND REGULATIONS ON OUR BIKE CLUBS REPEN WORLD WIDE SOON. GOODTIMES WILL ALSO BE COMMING OUT WITH BIKE CLUB REPS TO REP FOR OUR BIKES WORLD WIDE AS WELL.  DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES?  WHERE GONNA BE LOOKEN FOR STRONG SOLID LEADERS WITH ALL AROUND LEADERSHIP SKILLS AND PEOPLE SKILLS.  WE WANT TO BUILD A SOLID REPUTATION FOR OUR FUTURE AND ITS ALL ABOUT HOW WE REPRESENT OURSELVES, OUR CHAPTERS AND OUR CLUB.  I WILL KEEP ALL OF YOU POSTED ON WHATS COMMING NEXT AND REMEMEBER G~TIMERS ITS NOT ALWAYS ABOUT WHAT YOU HAVE, BUT ABOUT HOW YOU REP WHAT YOU HAVE....STAY UP AND STAY POSITIVE...
> 
> CHUCKS (CEO)
> GOODTIMES CC
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 8 2010, 07:16 AM~17132548
> *BIKES LOOKING GOOD. BUT WHEN THERE READY READY ASK FOR CLEAN CLEAR PICS.
> *


ALMOST READY!!!!...HEY WENDY CAN U SEND ME UR E-MAOL ADDRESS SO I CAN GIVE IT TO THIS GUY FROM ARKANSAS SO U GUYS CAN TALK ABOUT THE CLUB?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 12:45 PM~17134617
> *ALMOST READY!!!!...HEY WENDY CAN U SEND ME UR E-MAOL ADDRESS SO I CAN GIVE IT TO THIS GUY FROM ARKANSAS SO U GUYS CAN TALK ABOUT THE CLUB?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 8 2010, 01:04 PM~17135305
> *PM SENT
> *


WUTS GOOD WENDY QUE DICE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 01:14 AM~17131332
> *ARKANSAS MAKING PROGRESS FOR THE GT!!!!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: 
KEEP THEM PICTURES COMING... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 8 2010, 02:06 PM~17135317
> *WUTS GOOD WENDY QUE DICE
> *


 :wave: 
NOTHING MUCH JUST GETTING EVERYONES INFO GOING...
TO HAVE EVERYTHING READY FOR TOMORROW TO MEET WITH YOU
AND CHUCKIE...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 8 2010, 01:08 PM~17135339
> *:wave:
> NOTHING MUCH JUST GETTING EVERYONES INFO GOING...
> TO HAVE EVERYTHING READY FOR TOMORROW TO MEET WITH YOU
> AND CHUCKIE...
> *


ORALE GRACIAS I KNOW ITS ALOT OF WORK BUT ONCE ITS ALL LAID OUT IT SHOULD BE GOOD  THANKS FOR YOUR DEDICATION 2 THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WENDY CLEAN UR PMS THERE FULL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 8 2010, 01:04 PM~17135305
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 8 2010, 01:10 PM~17135359
> *ORALE GRACIAS I KNOW ITS ALOT OF WORK BUT ONCE ITS ALL LAID OUT IT SHOULD BE GOOD   THANKS FOR YOUR DEDICATION 2 THE MIGHTY GT
> *


*x2........*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 8 2010, 02:15 PM~17135842
> *x2........
> *


WUD UP CHUCKIE!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 02:16 PM~17135845
> *WUD UP CHUCKIE!
> *


*WHATS CRACKEN FLEET.....JUST PASSING THREW HOMEBOY ALL THE BIKES, MEMBERS AND PROSPECTS LOOKEN GOOD....*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 8 2010, 02:17 PM~17135854
> *WHATS CRACKEN FLEET.....JUST PASSING THREW HOMEBOY ALL THE BIKES, MEMBERS AND PROSPECTS LOOKEN GOOD....
> *


YA VEZ BRO!!....HEY R U GOING TO BAKERSFIELD ON THE 2ND OF MAY?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 02:20 PM~17135881
> *YA VEZ BRO!!....HEY R U GOING TO BAKERSFIELD ON THE 2ND OF MAY?
> *


*NO I WILL BE IN VIRGINIA.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 8 2010, 02:24 PM~17135919
> *NO I WILL BE IN VIRGINIA..... :biggrin:
> *


ORALE....WHEN U COMING BACK?


----------



## Fleetangel

*GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER IS HAVING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH....ALL THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS ARE WELCOME...PLEASE SEND ME A PM LETTING ME KNOW IF UR COMING...



*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 02:31 PM~17135968
> *GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER IS HAVING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH....ALL THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS ARE WELCOME...PLEASE SEND ME A PM LETTING ME KNOW IF UR COMING...
> 
> *


KOOL LET ME SEE IF I GOT GAS ON MY UFO :wow: I DO  OK BE THERE IN 1.8 SECS :biggrin: LOL JK I WISH :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 8 2010, 02:45 PM~17136063
> *KOOL LET ME SEE IF I GOT GAS ON MY UFO :wow: I DO   OK BE THERE IN 1.8 SECS  :biggrin: LOL JK I WISH :happysad:
> *


CAILE HOMIE!!!....LEAVE UR BODY IN TEXAS N COME IN UR SOUL!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 02:46 PM~17136073
> *CAILE HOMIE!!!....LEAVE UR BODY IN TEXAS N COME IN UR SOUL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAYBE THAT COULD WORK BUT I REALLY LIKE TO USE MY ROBOT:wow: LET ME GET MY POWER RANGER POWERS AGIAN :biggrin: GO GO POWER RANGERRRRRRR


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 8 2010, 03:00 PM~17136177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAYBE THAT COULD WORK BUT I REALLY LIKE TO USE MY ROBOT:wow: LET ME GET MY POWER RANGER POWERS AGIAN  :biggrin: GO GO POWER RANGERRRRRRR
> *


calmate goku!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

heres some progress pics of the 20"


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2010, 11:08 PM~17119101
> *HEY BUT FROM EXPERINCE. IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN. IS IT TRUE HOMIE ABOUT THE MONEY PART. LIKE THERE GOES ALL YOUR MONEY. PEOPLE AND PARENTS SCARED ME ON THAT THEY TELL ME THAT SHIT.   LIKE IM HAPPY ABOUT THE BABY. BUT LIKE MONEY PART I STILL WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER CAR.
> *


hey lil homie the best thing i could tell you is try saving some cash i dont thats why im always broke keep your head up homie youll get through


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 07:47 PM~17138759
> *heres some progress pics of the 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE!!!...I LIKE THE SKIRTS!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 PM~17139871
> *NICE HOMIE!!!...I LIKE THE SKIRTS!!!!!
> *


THANKS I FIGURED I WOULD KEEP IT SIMPLE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 09:27 PM~17140125
> *THANKS I FIGURED I WOULD KEEP IT SIMPLE
> *


SIMPLE AND NICE HOMIE...HAVENT SEEN THOSE SKIRTS BEFORE!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 02:26 PM~17135938
> *ORALE....WHEN U COMING BACK?
> *


*JUNE 4TH THE FRIDAY BEFORE THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW....*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 10:37 PM~17140251
> *SIMPLE AND NICE HOMIE...HAVENT SEEN THOSE SKIRTS BEFORE!
> *


THE CORNERS ARE SHARP AS HELL TO :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

IM ALREADY TEACHING MY DUAGHTERS  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 8 2010, 09:37 PM~17140261
> *JUNE 4TH THE FRIDAY BEFORE THE SAN BERNADINO SUPER SHOW....
> *


OHHH  ...SO U NOT COMING TO THE VENTURA SHOW?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17140304
> *IM ALREADY TEACHING MY DUAGHTERS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!...STARTING YOUNG!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 10:45 PM~17140368
> *HAHA LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!...STARTING YOUNG!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 09:48 PM~17140416
> *
> *


WUT COLOR IS THAT ONE GOING TO BE?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 10:50 PM~17140447
> *WUT COLOR IS THAT ONE GOING TO BE?
> *


im thinking a blue with silver leafing


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 09:57 PM~17140534
> *im thinking a blue with silver leafing
> *


NICE!!!...DID U SEE THE NATIVE AMERICAN BIKE I POSTED?


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 7 2010, 08:34 PM~17128820
> *June issue of Lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  :biggrin:
> *


congrats to drama queen ur bike is looking real niice


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2010, 08:57 PM~17129227
> *TTT.....WATS UP GOODTIMERS!!!!!!!!
> *


hey ray how are u doing?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 10:58 PM~17140543
> *NICE!!!...DID U SEE THE NATIVE AMERICAN BIKE I POSTED?
> *


yesser i cant to get my gurls done


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17140659
> *yesser i cant to get my gurls done
> *


HOW COME BRO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 11:07 PM~17140676
> *HOW COME BRO
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 10:15 PM~17140777
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


U NEED HELP HOMIE?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 01:10 AM~17141843
> *U NEED HELP HOMIE?
> *


the homie showbound is doing my lil gurls 16" bike im working on the 20"


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 12:18 AM~17141879
> *the homie showbound is doing my lil gurls 16" bike im working on the 20"
> *


OH I THOUGHT U WERE HAVING TROUBLE HOMIE!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 01:20 AM~17141892
> *OH I THOUGHT U WERE HAVING TROUBLE HOMIE!
> *


nah homie just here waiting so im gonna work on the 20"


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 12:35 AM~17141968
> *nah homie just here waiting so im gonna work on the 20"
> *


ORALE COOL COOL!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hopefully i can have both of them done this year along with my car


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 12:38 AM~17141985
> *hopefully i can have both of them done this year along with my car
> *


GOOD HOMIE!!...IT TAKES A LOT OF EFFORT!! BUT U GOT IT BRO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 01:42 AM~17142002
> *GOOD HOMIE!!...IT TAKES A LOT OF EFFORT!! BUT U GOT IT BRO!
> *


i wanna get this chapter going out here so everybody can see im not playing bout GT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 12:50 AM~17142040
> *i wanna get this chapter going out here so everybody can see im not playing bout GT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE...IT TOOK ME ABOUT 6 MONTHS TO GET THE 805 GOING!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 01:53 AM~17142056
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE...IT TOOK ME ABOUT 6 MONTHS TO GET THE 805 GOING!
> *


im gonna get it done im pushing for nov


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 12:55 AM~17142062
> *im gonna get it done im pushing for nov
> *


JUST REMEMBER HOMIE QUALITY IS WUT MATTERS!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 01:57 AM~17142070
> *JUST REMEMBER HOMIE QUALITY IS WUT MATTERS!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 12:58 AM~17142073
> *
> *


AND I BET UR BIKES ARE GONNA BE HELLA NICE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 01:59 AM~17142076
> *AND I BET UR BIKES ARE GONNA BE HELLA NICE
> *


i hope both of them are


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:00 AM~17142084
> *i hope both of them are
> *


JUST PUT ALL UR EFFORT ON THEM BRO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:07 AM~17142109
> *JUST PUT ALL UR EFFORT ON THEM BRO!
> *


will do nuttin but the best for GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:10 AM~17142124
> *will do nuttin but the best for GT
> *


THATS WUZ UP HOMIE!!!..ALL FOR THE MIGHTY GT!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:15 AM~17142138
> *THATS WUZ UP HOMIE!!!..ALL FOR THE MIGHTY GT!
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

im trying to get this guy to roll with GOODTIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:20 AM~17142145
> *im trying to get this guy to roll with GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE MOFO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:23 AM~17142153
> *THATS A NICE MOFO!
> *


hey came out in lowrider magazine too he said hes working on something better


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:25 AM~17142161
> *hey came out in lowrider magazine too he said hes working on something better
> *


IS HE SOLORIDER?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:29 AM~17142177
> *IS HE SOLORIDER?
> *


yea hes been out of the club scene for awhile and he said he misses it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:31 AM~17142181
> *yea hes been out of the club scene for awhile and he said he misses it
> *


THEN DO WUT U GOTTA DO HOMIE!!!....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

his name on here is TWSTD NGHTMARE 2010


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:34 AM~17142189
> *THEN DO WUT U GOTTA DO HOMIE!!!....
> *


HE WANTS TO HAVE A CARSHOW TOGETHER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:36 AM~17142192
> *HE WANTS TO HAVE A CARSHOW TOGETHER
> *


A BIKE SHOW OR CAR SHOW?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:38 AM~17142197
> *A BIKE SHOW OR CAR SHOW?
> *


A CARSHOW THERE ISNT REALLY DAT MANY BIKES UP HERE IN OUR AREA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:39 AM~17142201
> *A CARSHOW THERE ISNT REALLY DAT MANY BIKES UP HERE IN OUR AREA
> *


ORALE SOUNDS COOL HOMIE....IS IT EXPENSIVE TO HAVE A CARSHOW OUTTHERE?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:40 AM~17142206
> *ORALE SOUNDS COOL HOMIE....IS IT EXPENSIVE TO HAVE A CARSHOW OUTTHERE?
> *


NOT REALLY IF YOU GET THE RIGHT SPONSERS IVE DONE ONE FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS TROPHIES RUN BOUT 5 OR 6 HUNDRED THEN I DO PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:41 AM~17142207
> *NOT REALLY IF YOU GET THE RIGHT SPONSERS IVE DONE ONE FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS TROPHIES RUN BOUT 5 OR 6 HUNDRED THEN I DO PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP
> *


OH THATS NOT BAD!!!!.....AIGHT HOMIE IM OUT...TALK TO U LATER BRO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:42 AM~17142211
> *OH THATS NOT BAD!!!!.....AIGHT HOMIE IM OUT...TALK TO U LATER BRO!
> *


COOL I THINK IM BOUT TO GO TO BED TOO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:44 AM~17142214
> *COOL I THINK IM BOUT TO GO TO BED TOO
> *


ORALE GOOD NITE!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:45 AM~17142216
> *ORALE GOOD NITE!
> *


NITE HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## HOTSHOT956

OOOOLA AMIGOS TGIF :run: :boink:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 8 2010, 02:47 PM~17135633
> *WENDY CLEAN UR PMS THERE FULL
> *


READY....

GOT YOUR PM'S
THANKS JR. FOR THE INFO....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 08:47 PM~17138759
> *heres some progress pics of the 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE! :wow: 

IM SURE THIS BIKE IS GONNA LOOK HELLA CLEAN!
KEEP THEM PROGRESS PICS COMIN WHEN YOU GET MORE..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2010, 07:47 PM~17138759
> *heres some progress pics of the 20"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK WEST WEST


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

sponsor by good times i.e


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

O.C
Lily' n Gaby Pushing for the family :biggrin: 








































[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 9 2010, 09:44 AM~17144024
> *O.C
> Lily' n Gaby Pushing for the family  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818+Apr 9 2010, 09:58 AM~17143714-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! :wow:
> 
> IM SURE THIS BIKE IS GONNA LOOK HELLA CLEAN!
> KEEP THEM PROGRESS PICS COMIN WHEN YOU GET MORE..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks wendy pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@Apr 9 2010, 10:38 AM~17143987
> *NICE WORK WEST WEST
> *


thanks hector


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 12:29 PM~17145187
> *thanks wendy pm sent
> thanks hector
> *


WAT IT DEW WEST WEST


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 9 2010, 01:59 PM~17145374
> *WAT IT DEW WEST WEST
> *


chillen


----------



## Fleetangel

Q-VO TEXAS!~


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:08 PM~17145427
> *Q-VO TEXAS!~
> *


wuts up homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2010, 01:21 PM~17145533
> *wuts up homie
> *


JUST FINISHED THE BODY WORK ON MY BIKE....TIME FOR PRIMER!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP POORBOYS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE+Jan 29 2007, 09:46 PM~7123858-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 08:48 PM~7123081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 20 2007, 02:15 AM~7038036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 02:23 PM~17145540
> *JUST FINISHED THE BODY WORK ON MY BIKE....TIME FOR PRIMER!
> *


cool i should be getting ready to the bondo on the bike next week


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OK GUYS IM OUT SEE YOU ALL ON MONDAY :wave: GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY PEACE OUT


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2010, 12:23 PM~17145546
> *WUZ UP POORBOYS!!!
> *


not much. whats good with you ?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 9 2010, 03:11 PM~17146367
> *not much. whats good with you ?
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE...HOWS UR BIKE?


----------



## David Cervantes

DISPENSA TO ALL THE FAMILY GT THAT I HAVENT BEEN ON LINE LATELEY. I HAVENT BEN FEELING MY SELF LATELY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 9 2010, 05:25 PM~17147320
> *DISPENSA TO ALL THE FAMILY GT THAT I HAVENT BEEN ON LINE LATELEY. I HAVENT BEN FEELING MY SELF LATELY.
> *


TE ENFERMASTE?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 06:45 PM~17147852
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wud up uso!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CHILLEN BRO JUST CHECKIN OUT YOUR CLUB BIKES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS UP GT LAREDO PASSING THRU :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

818 RIDERS TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 07:56 PM~17148539
> *CHILLEN BRO JUST CHECKIN OUT YOUR CLUB BIKES
> *


wutcha think homie?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THEY'RE NICE. I GOT A CHANCE TO SEE SOME AT THE PHX SHOW. GT REPS BIG AT SHOWS. MY LADY LIKED THAT COWBOYS BIKE I BELIEVE IT WAS FROM GT. I ALSO MET BIG TURTLE HE'S A REALLY COOL GUY I LOOK FORWARD TO HAVIN SOME WORK DONE BY HIM.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 01:02 AM~17150708
> *THEY'RE NICE. I GOT A CHANCE TO SEE SOME AT THE PHX SHOW. GT REPS BIG AT SHOWS. MY LADY LIKED THAT COWBOYS BIKE I BELIEVE IT WAS FROM GT. I ALSO MET BIG TURTLE HE'S A REALLY COOL GUY I LOOK FORWARD TO HAVIN SOME WORK DONE BY HIM.
> *


yeah the bike is from the ie chapter...... TURTLE HAS SKILLS!!!.....HE;VE DONE A FEW FOR MY CHAPTER!!!...ALL OF EM SHOW WINNING BIKES!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YEAH MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO START SHOWIN MY TRIKE HE PAINTED FOR ME


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 01:45 AM~17150836
> *YEAH MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO START SHOWIN MY TRIKE HE PAINTED FOR ME
> *


HEY BRO WHY DONT U START A TOPIC WITH ALL THE UCE BIKES????...U GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THERE IS ONE ALREADY BRO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 02:30 AM~17150931
> *THERE IS ONE ALREADY BRO.
> *


oooopppss...i just saw it!


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

*her is another place to stay in Yuma dam bikers they taking over the city with the bike run these place is nice though just ask for the $69.00 special..........GT*

LA FUENTE INN
1-800-841-1814

*THE ROOMS HAVE ONE KING SIZE BED AND A FULL SIZE SLEEPER..........GT*


----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Apr 10 2010, 12:42 PM~17152848
> *her is another place to stay in Yuma dam bikers they taking over the city with the bike run these place is nice though just ask for the $69.00 special..........GT
> 
> LA FUENTE INN
> 1-800-841-1814
> 
> THE ROOMS HAVE ONE KING SIZE BED AND A FULL SIZE SLEEPER..........GT
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP FLEET AND THE REST OF GT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 04:23 PM~17153575
> *WHAT'S UP FLEET AND THE REST OF GT
> *


wutz up homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 03:23 PM~17153575
> *WHAT'S UP FLEET AND THE REST OF GT
> *


TRYING TO GET A RIDE TO TURTLES HOUSE....GOT MY FRAME READY FOR PAINT...WUT BOUT U!?


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Apr 10 2010, 07:40 PM~17155111
> *whatz up :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES IN LA @ OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

SEE THE GT FAMILY TOMMOROW @ THE MEATING. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 01:02 AM~17150708
> *THEY'RE NICE. I GOT A CHANCE TO SEE SOME AT THE PHX SHOW. GT REPS BIG AT SHOWS. MY LADY LIKED THAT COWBOYS BIKE I BELIEVE IT WAS FROM GT. I ALSO MET BIG TURTLE HE'S A REALLY COOL GUY I LOOK FORWARD TO HAVIN SOME WORK DONE BY HIM.
> *


YEA THAT BIKE BELONGS TO THE I.E. CHAPTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17155374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES IN LA @ OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW :biggrin:
> *


THANX A LOT ONE MORE TIME HOMIE FOR PUTTING GT ON THE MAP!!!>..HOW WAS IT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Apr 10 2010, 07:40 PM~17155111
> *whatz up :wave:
> *


WUZ UP ALEX!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2010, 11:21 PM~17157069
> *THANX A LOT ONE MORE TIME HOMIE FOR PUTTING GT ON THE MAP!!!>..HOW WAS IT?
> *


your welcome. it was ok. i got best of trycle


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 11 2010, 03:19 PM~17160586
> *your welcome. it was ok. i got best of trycle
> *


JUST OK :scrutinize: 
BUT YOU GOT BEST OF TRYCYCLE....CONGRATULATIONS ITS TO CELEBRATE :worship:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 11 2010, 03:47 PM~17161106
> *JUST OK  :scrutinize:
> BUT YOU GOT BEST OF TRYCYCLE....CONGRATULATIONS ITS TO CELEBRATE  :worship:
> *


*X2........GT*


----------



## Fleetangel

NEED A NUMBER OF ATTENDEES TO THE GOODTIMES 805 KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow




----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING FAM BAM.WHERE WE AT?HOW WAS THE WEEKEND :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING TO ALL!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 7 2010, 11:34 PM~17128820
> *June issue of Lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  :biggrin:
> *


HI GUYS !!! & congrats 2 big turtle
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
t-t-t !!! :worship:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 09:12 AM~17167594
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD MORNING WENDY .CAN YOU SEND ME A FAJITA TACO FROM THAT GT RESTRAURANT :biggrin: JK HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 09:18 AM~17167637
> *HI GUYS !!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> t-t-t  !!!  :worship:
> *


WAT IT DEW BUDDY :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 10:21 AM~17167669
> *GOOD MORNING WENDY .CAN YOU SEND ME A FAJITA TACO FROM THAT GT RESTRAURANT  :biggrin:  JK HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?
> *



:roflmao: 
I WISH I WAS THERE NOW BUT CANT WAIT TO GO BACK
TO NEW MEXICO THEY HAVE SOME GOOD AS DAM BURGERS.... :tongue: 
NO FAJITAS SORRY :uh:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 10:18 AM~17167637
> *HI GUYS !!! &  congrats 2 big  turtle
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> t-t-t  !!!  :worship:
> *


HELLO THERE! :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 09:27 AM~17167720
> *:roflmao:
> I WISH I WAS THERE NOW BUT CANT WAIT TO GO BACK
> TO NEW MEXICO THEY HAVE SOME GOOD AS DAM BURGERS.... :tongue:
> NO FAJITAS SORRY  :uh:
> *


 :wow: BURGERS???? HOW ABOUT A TEXAS BBQ BURGER WITH HOME MADE FRIES :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: ALMOST LUNCH HERE IN TEXAS IN 30 MINS :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 10:35 AM~17167761
> *:wow: BURGERS???? HOW ABOUT A TEXAS BBQ BURGER WITH HOME MADE FRIES :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin: ALMOST LUNCH HERE IN TEXAS IN 30 MINS :thumbsup:
> *


WOW THAT SOUNDS GOOD TOO....
SOME TIME ME AND MY HUBBY AND MY GIRLS WILL 
PAY UP A LITTLE VISIT TO TEXAS... :biggrin: :x: 
NOT SURE WHEN BUT HOPEFULLY FOR SURE NEXT YEAR 
COMING....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 09:46 AM~17167854
> *WOW THAT SOUNDS GOOD TOO....
> SOME TIME ME AND MY HUBBY AND MY GIRLS WILL
> PAY UP A LITTLE VISIT TO TEXAS... :biggrin:  :x:
> NOT SURE WHEN BUT HOPEFULLY FOR SURE NEXT YEAR
> COMING....
> *


SOUNDS GREAT WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS COME VISIT US.HOW ABOUT IF WE HIT A SHOW DOWN HERE IN TX LATER IN THE FUTURE ???????HARD TIMES RITE NOW BUT WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 10:50 AM~17167891
> *SOUNDS GREAT WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU GUYS COME VISIT US.HOW ABOUT IF WE HIT A SHOW DOWN HERE IN TX LATER IN THE FUTURE ???????HARD TIMES RITE NOW BUT WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE WOULD LOVE TO HIT THE LRM SHOW THERE IN TEXAS...
AND RIGHT NOW WE HAVE OUR SCHEDULE DONE OF WHAT 
SHOWS WERE GONNA HIT SO HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR TEXAS
WILL BE ON OUR LIST...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 09:53 AM~17167921
> *YEAH WE WOULD LOVE TO HIT THE LRM SHOW THERE IN TEXAS...
> AND RIGHT NOW WE HAVE OUR SCHEDULE DONE OF WHAT
> SHOWS WERE GONNA HIT SO HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR TEXAS
> WILL BE ON OUR LIST...
> *


 :run: :boink: hno: HELL YEA BY THAT TIME WE WOULD HAVE MORE STUFF INTO THE BIKES.THE PICS ARE COMEING SOON.ITS BCS ITS BEEN RAINING HARD HERE.BUT WILL GET THEM


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 10:58 AM~17167976
> *:run:  :boink:  hno: HELL YEA BY THAT TIME WE WOULD HAVE MORE STUFF INTO THE BIKES.THE PICS ARE COMEING SOON.ITS BCS ITS BEEN RAINING HARD HERE.BUT WILL GET THEM
> *



THAT WILL BE GREAT AND BY THEN HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE MY OTHER
DAUGHTERS BIKE DONE TOO...
BUT WITH BIKES OR NO BIKES HOPEFULLY WE DO MAKE IT 4 NEXT YEAR
MAKE IT A FAMILY TRIP..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 10:08 AM~17168092
> *THAT WILL BE GREAT AND BY THEN HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE MY OTHER
> DAUGHTERS BIKE DONE TOO...
> BUT WITH BIKES OR NO BIKES HOPEFULLY WE DO MAKE IT 4 NEXT YEAR
> MAKE IT A FAMILY TRIP..
> *


HELL YEA FAMILY RUNS THIS SHOW AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE.HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR EVERYBODY IS DOING MUCH BETTER THEN THIS YEAR.SO WE CAN HIT BIG IN SHOWS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17155374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES IN LA @ OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON THE WIN HOMIE. LETS GET THE LIL HOMIE A REAL TAT.....HAHAHAAHAH JUST KIDDING/


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 11:19 AM~17168215
> *HELL YEA FAMILY RUNS THIS SHOW AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE.HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR EVERYBODY IS DOING MUCH BETTER THEN THIS YEAR.SO WE CAN HIT BIG IN SHOWS
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO ALL GOODTIMES BC

LETS START GETTING MORE PEOPLE FROM THE BIKE CLUB ON THIS SO THEY KNOW THEY AINT MISSING ANYTHING. ALOT THINGS ARE GOING TO BE POSTED AND DONT WANT NO ONE TO MISS ANYTHING WE IN THIS AS A FAMILY. I ALSO WANT PEOPLE TO START POSTING MORE PICS OF THERE BIKES AND THERE PROGRESS WHAT THEY DOING TO THERE BIKE. I NOTICE EVERYTIME I COME IN HERE PEOPLE CHECKING OUT OUR TOPIC AND THATS GOOD WE GETTN ATTENTION. I WANT TO THANK ALL THE GOODTIMERS WHO IS PUTTN IT DOWN AND REPPN THE GT FAMILY TO THE FULLEST YOU GUYS DOING GOOD JOB LETS START PUSHING FOR MORE SHOWS AS A FAMILY. 


GOODTIMES CC & BC 4 LIFE

LIL GOODTIMES CC

PAUL JR


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*SAN DIEGO ODB LOW RIDER SHOW*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP ANDREW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 12:12 PM~17168765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 12:15 PM~17168788
> *WHATS UP ANDREW :biggrin:
> *


was up


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 12:15 PM~17168796
> *was up
> *


HOW'S YOUR BIKE GOING
EVERYTHING RUNNIN GOOD


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 12:15 PM~17168791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize: I KNOW NOT THE MOST BEST PICTURE
HES NOT EVEN LOOKING AT THE CAMERA I JUST NOTICED
IT AFTER I HAD POSTED.... :tongue:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 12:19 PM~17168819
> *HOW'S YOUR BIKE GOING
> EVERYTHING RUNNIN GOOD
> *


yea i get my parts from power coating tomorrow.. and i take my handel bars to jagster


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 12:23 PM~17168856
> *yea i get my parts from power coating tomorrow.. and i take my handel bars to jagster
> *


AHHH THATS GREAT! THAT WAS PRETTY FAST
WORK WITH THE POWDER COATING....DID YOU TALK TO HIM
ALREADY?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

my computer been lagging it wendy i told u i was gonna show you on friday 
HOPE YOU LIKE  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 11:33 AM~17168961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my computer been lagging it wendy i told u i was gonna show you on friday
> HOPE YOU LIKE   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  GREAT JOB


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 12:33 PM~17168961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my computer been lagging it wendy i told u i was gonna show you on friday
> HOPE YOU LIKE   :biggrin:
> *



:wow:  :0 :cheesy: 
LOOKING CLEEAN!
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINALLY ALL TOGETHER...ITS
ALL WORTH THE WAIT.... :worship:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

Vm0m0 :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 11:40 AM~17169016
> *:wow:    :0  :cheesy:
> LOOKING CLEEAN!
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINALLY ALL TOGETHER...ITS
> ALL WORTH THE WAIT.... :worship:
> *


HEY WENDY IS THIS GUY WITH GT?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 12:42 PM~17169041
> *HEY WENDY IS THIS GUY WITH GT?
> *



YEAH HES FROM 
GT 818


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, Patróns Car Club, CPT BOY, Vm0m0
:wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 11:43 AM~17169046
> *YEAH HES FROM
> GT 818
> *


NICE SO CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME A COUNT OF ALL THE GT BIKES????IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*WHATS UP DAVID I GOT YOUR MESSAGE
THANKS FOR THE INFO...*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 12:45 PM~17169058
> *NICE SO CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME A COUNT OF ALL THE GT BIKES????IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW. :biggrin:
> *


*IN MY CHAPTER I GOT 7 AND 2 PROSPECTS*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 11:50 AM~17169091
> *IN MY CHAPTER I GOT 7 AND 2 PROSPECTS
> *


KOOL  IN MINE (5) 3 SHOW READY AND 2 UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 12:54 PM~17169131
> *KOOL   IN MINE (5) 3 SHOW READY AND 2 UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:
> *


GOOD COUNT DOWN  
AND WE STILL HAVE 
805
O.C
A.Z
East L.A
I.E
AND MORE TO COME....
I HOPE IM NOT FORGETTING ANYONE :uh:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

*GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS*

HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 10:27 AM~17167720
> *:roflmao:
> I WISH I WAS THERE NOW BUT CANT WAIT TO GO BACK
> TO NEW MEXICO THEY HAVE SOME GOOD AS DAM BURGERS.... :tongue:
> NO FAJITAS SORRY  :uh:
> *


WHEN YOU GOING TO NEW MEXICO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

GOT 2 UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 01:48 PM~17170092
> *GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS
> 
> HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
> http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story
> *


SORRY FOR THAT HOMIE!!!.....THEY ON MY PRAYERS BRO!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 12 2010, 03:46 PM~17170610
> *SORRY FOR THAT HOMIE!!!.....THEY ON MY PRAYERS BRO!
> *


THANKS FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 02:47 PM~17170628
> *THANKS FLEET
> *


HOW R U HOMIE?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 12 2010, 03:50 PM~17170656
> *HOW R U HOMIE?
> *


JUS HERE WAITN ON UPDATES OF MY COUSIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 02:51 PM~17170667
> *JUS HERE WAITN ON UPDATES OF MY COUSIN
> *


THAT CRASH LOOKS FATAL HOMIE!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 01:48 PM~17170092
> *GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS
> 
> HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
> http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story
> *


SORRY FOR WHAT HAPPEN MAN.BUT WELL PRAY FOR YOUR FAMILY AND THE OTHERS AS WILL.MAY GOD BE WITH THEM :tears:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 12 2010, 03:53 PM~17170689
> *THAT CRASH LOOKS FATAL HOMIE!
> *


2 people died at the scene ricky edwards(my cuz boyfriend) and matt davis


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 11:33 AM~17168961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my computer been lagging it wendy i told u i was gonna show you on friday
> HOPE YOU LIKE   :biggrin:
> *


daaaaam thats fuckimg clen :worship: :worship: :worship:   :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 11:33 AM~17168961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my computer been lagging it wendy i told u i was gonna show you on friday
> HOPE YOU LIKE   :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS GOOD. I LIKE IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 11:50 AM~17169091
> *IN MY CHAPTER I GOT 7 AND 2 PROSPECTS
> *



EAST LA 2 BIKES AND ONE IM WORKING ON AND 2 PROSPECT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 01:48 PM~17170092
> *GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS
> 
> HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
> http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 01:48 PM~17170092
> *GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS
> 
> HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
> http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story
> *


SORRY FOR WAT HAPPEN ILL DEFENATLY PRAY FOR UR COUSIN AND FAMILY


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2010, 12:39 PM~17169008
> *:wow:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:   GREAT JOB
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2010, 05:53 PM~17171659
> *LOOKS GOOD. I LIKE IT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 01:48 PM~17170092
> *GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS
> 
> HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
> http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story
> *


im sorry for what happend. my praires go out for ur family and ur friend to. dont lose ur faith god will be with u.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 05:38 PM~17172102
> *:biggrin:
> *


ANY MORE PICS . WHENS UR PLANNING TO BUST OUT WITH IT.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 12 2010, 05:56 PM~17171687-->
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PRINCESS [email protected] 12 2010, 06:03 PM~17171760
> *SORRY FOR WAT HAPPEN ILL DEFENATLY PRAY FOR UR  COUSIN AND FAMILY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-David Cervantes_@Apr 12 2010, 06:40 PM~17172125
> *im sorry for what happend. my praires go out for ur family and ur friend to. dont lose ur faith god will be with u.
> *


thanks goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT EDITION *

































fender braces, 








seat tube, goose neck, and steering wheel








and then the t-tube, and pedals


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2010, 07:52 PM~17172962
> *ANY MORE PICS . WHENS UR PLANNING TO BUST OUT WITH IT.
> *


na thats it ...until june


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 07:44 PM~17173565
> *na thats it ...until june
> *



FOR SAN BERDINO .


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2010, 08:46 PM~17173599
> *FOR SAN BERDINO .
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 07:48 PM~17173619
> *yup :biggrin:
> *



CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO. HAVE U GOT ALL YOUR PARTS BACK.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO. HAVE U GOT ALL YOUR PARTS BACK.
> [/quhe
> na just waiting on some small last things


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

*GOT A UPDATE ON MY COUSIN SHES GONNA BE OK*


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 12:48 PM~17170092
> *GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS
> 
> HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
> 
> http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO MY PRAYERS GO TO ALL THE FAMILIES MAY GOD BLESS EVERYONE, GLAD YOUR COUSIN IS OK.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 10:40 PM~17175043
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO MY PRAYERS GO TO ALL THE FAMILIES MAY GOD BLESS EVERYONE, GLAD YOUR COUSIN IS OK.
> *


thanks uso


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OOOOLA AMIGOS :wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 13 2010, 10:43 AM~17178810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOW U FEELN BRO.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 12:49 PM~17179258
> *WHATS UP HOW U FEELN BRO.
> *


im good now that i know my cousin is gonna be ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 13 2010, 12:45 PM~17179726
> *im good now that i know my cousin is gonna be ok
> *


  GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*WENDY *</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>CLEAN UR PM BOX AGAIN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 02:44 PM~17180320
> *I CAN CLEAN MY BOX AGAIN.....
> READY.....*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 13 2010, 01:49 PM~17180364
> *YES I CAN CLEAN MY BOX AGAIN.....
> READY.....
> *


  PM SENT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*ANDREW HAVE YOU GOT YOUR POWDER COATED PARTS?*


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 13 2010, 03:15 PM~17180665
> *ANDREW HAVE YOU GOT YOUR POWDER COATED PARTS?
> *


nope not yet


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 13 2010, 03:41 PM~17180932
> *nope not yet
> *



DID YOU GO TO JAGSTERS YESTURDAY?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 12 2010, 11:33 AM~17168961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my computer been lagging it wendy i told u i was gonna show you on friday
> HOPE YOU LIKE   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *LOOKEN GOOD GOODTIMER!!!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17170092
> *GOT A CALL FROM MY MOM AT 5AM TELLING ME MY COUSIN HAS BEEN IN A ACCIDENT AND SHES IN CRITICAL CONDITION HER BOYFRIEND WAS DRIVING WHEN A TRUCK CROSSED THE CENTER LANE AND HIT THEM HEAD ON MY COUSINS BOYFRIEND AND THE OTHER DRIVER DIED AT THE SCENE PLEASE CAN YOU SAY PRAYER FOR MY FAMILY TONIGHT THANK YOU GOODTIMERS
> 
> HERES THE LINK TO THE VIDEO
> http://www.kbtx.com/local/headlines/905845...rySection=story
> *



WOW! THAT ACCIDENT LOOKS REALLY BAD
MY PRAYERS GO TO YOUR FAMILY.....
AND GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOUR COUSIN IS OK :angel:
UNFORTUNATLLY THE OTHERS WORNT SO LUCKY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO GOODTIMERS IN CALI. 


IS ANYBODY NOT GOING TO TAKE THERE BIKE TO SAN BERDINO. REASON WHY I NEED TO USE ALL THE PARTS. PM ME I WILL TELL U WHY IM ASKN FOR THE PARTS. 



I WILL GIVE THEM BACK THE SAME DAY I PROMISE.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP FELLAS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 03:48 PM~17181012
> *TO GOODTIMERS IN CALI.
> IS ANYBODY NOT GOING TO TAKE THERE BIKE TO SAN BERDINO. REASON WHY I NEED TO USE ALL THE PARTS. PM ME I WILL TELL U WHY IM ASKN FOR THE PARTS.
> I WILL GIVE THEM BACK THE SAME DAY I PROMISE.
> *



ILL LET YOU KNOW
IF ANYTHING....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 02:52 PM~17181049
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN. HEY IF U TEXT MY PHONE AND I DONT REPLY BACK BECAUSE I DONT HAVE IT. IM TRYN TO GET ANOTHER PHONE QUICK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 13 2010, 02:52 PM~17181053
> *ILL LET YOU KNOW
> IF ANYTHING....
> *



COOL THANK U WENDY ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*TO GOODTIMERS IN CALI. 
IS ANYBODY NOT GOING TO TAKE THERE BIKE TO SAN BERDINO. REASON WHY I NEED TO USE ALL THE PARTS. PM ME I WILL TELL U WHY IM ASKN FOR THE PARTS. 

I WILL GIVE THEM BACK THE SAME DAY I PROMISE.*


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 13 2010, 03:44 PM~17180964
> *DID YOU GO TO JAGSTERS YESTURDAY?
> *


i mite go today


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 13 2010, 03:45 PM~17180978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKEN GOOD GOODTIMER!!!
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB I WANT TO APPRICIATE ALL OF YOUR
HARD WORK YOU GUYS ARE DOING IN GETTING READY TO HIT HARD
2010 AND FOR HITTING SHOWS FROM RIGHT TO LEFT WE
STARTED THE YEAR GOOD AND IM SURE WILL END THE YEAR GREAT...
KEEP PUSHIN ON THOSE WHO ARE STILL BUILDING THERE BIKES AND KEEP THEM PICS COMING....THANKS AGAIN!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 13 2010, 04:09 PM~17181216
> *i mite go today
> *


KOOL TELL HIM I SAID HI AND ILL BE PAYING UP A VISIT PRETTY SOON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2010, 09:11 PM~17174679
> *GOT A UPDATE ON MY COUSIN SHES GONNA BE OK
> *


GLAD TO HEAR THAT BRO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 01:53 PM~17181058
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN. HEY IF U TEXT MY PHONE AND I DONT REPLY BACK BECAUSE I DONT HAVE IT. IM TRYN TO GET ANOTHER PHONE QUICK.
> *


MAN I DON'T THINK I COULD GO A DAY WITHOUT MY PHONE LOL.


----------



## Fleetangel

805 BIKE CHAPTER GOT 3 NEW PROSPECTS!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 13 2010, 05:16 PM~17182632
> *805 BIKE CHAPTER GOT 3 NEW PROSPECTS!!!
> *


CONGRATS FLEET...POST PICS OF THE BIKES.......AND DO YOU KNOW WHEN IS THE DEADLINE TO ENTER BIKES IN FOR THE SAN BERDO SHOW????


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 13 2010, 05:16 PM~17182632
> *805 BIKE CHAPTER GOT 3 NEW PROSPECTS!!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 13 2010, 05:45 PM~17182904
> *CONGRATS FLEET...POST PICS OF THE BIKES.......AND DO YOU KNOW WHEN IS THE DEADLINE TO ENTER BIKES IN FOR THE SAN BERDO SHOW????
> *


ITS ALWAYS LIKE A MONTH BEFORE THE SHOW!


----------



## -GT- RAY

O OK THEN KOOL THANKS FLEET......HOW MUCH IS IT TO ENTER A BIKE.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Apr 13 2010, 05:45 PM~17182904-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS FLEET...POST PICS OF THE BIKES.......AND DO YOU KNOW WHEN IS THE DEADLINE TO ENTER BIKES IN FOR THE SAN BERDO SHOW????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81_cutty_@Apr 13 2010, 05:49 PM~17182940
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



THANX!!!...PICS WILL BE POSTED LATER....ALL ARE WORKING N PROJECTS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 13 2010, 05:55 PM~17183026
> *O OK THEN KOOL THANKS FLEET......HOW MUCH IS IT TO ENTER A BIKE.??
> *



PM ME ASAP . WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THOSE BIKES.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2010, 06:03 PM~17183116
> *PM ME ASAP . WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THOSE BIKES.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## David Cervantes

THIS ARE SOME PROGECTS I HAVE IN MY HANDS. AND ONE MORE BUT THAT BIKE IS A SURPRICE IS GOING TO BE A UNICKE BIKE .


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 13 2010, 03:22 PM~17181323
> *TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB I WANT TO APPRICIATE ALL OF YOUR
> HARD WORK YOU GUYS ARE DOING IN GETTING READY TO HIT HARD
> 2010 AND FOR HITTING SHOWS FROM RIGHT TO LEFT WE
> STARTED THE YEAR GOOD AND IM SURE WILL END THE YEAR GREAT...
> KEEP PUSHIN ON THOSE WHO ARE STILL BUILDING THERE BIKES AND KEEP THEM PICS COMING....THANKS AGAIN!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PICS COMEING WHEN IT STOPS FREAKING RAINING :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 13 2010, 04:55 PM~17183026
> *O OK THEN KOOL THANKS FLEET......HOW MUCH IS IT TO ENTER A BIKE.??
> *


the deadline to reg for sanberdo show is may 21st the cost is 20.00 reg


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 12 2010, 11:02 AM~17169200
> *GOOD COUNT DOWN
> AND WE STILL HAVE
> 805
> O.Cgot 4 members 5 bikes one in the werks :biggrin:
> A.Z
> East L.A
> I.E
> AND MORE TO COME....
> I HOPE IM NOT FORGETTING ANYONE  :uh:
> *


----------



## classic53

Lilly's trike getting ready to play :biggrin: 
























my bike in da werks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 13 2010, 06:56 PM~17183762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ARE SOME PROGECTS I HAVE IN MY HANDS. AND ONE MORE BUT THAT BIKE IS A SURPRICE IS GOING TO BE A UNICKE BIKE .
> *


lots of projectz homie!!!...BUT THE SURPRISE IS THE BEST!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 13 2010, 08:51 PM~17185325
> *Lilly's trike getting ready to play  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bike in da werks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DO WAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> for the homie hotshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS UP GT FAMILY LAREDO PASSING THRU


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17185325
> *Lilly's trike getting ready to play  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bike in da werks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:
*LOOKING GOOD!!!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> for the homie hotshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS UP GT FAMILY LAREDO PASSING THRU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 13 2010, 06:16 PM~17182632
> *805 BIKE CHAPTER GOT 3 NEW PROSPECTS!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
*CONGRATULATIONS FLEET!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 13 2010, 09:33 PM~17185049
> *the deadline to reg for sanberdo show is may 21st the cost is 20.00 reg
> *



THANKS FOR THE INFO ELI
HAY HAVE YOU RECEIVED YOUR REGISTRATION FORM?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 05:48 PM~17182323
> *MAN I DON'T THINK I COULD GO A DAY WITHOUT MY PHONE LOL.
> *


*
EVERYONE I JUST LOST MY PHONE :uh: SO IF YOU GUYS CAN ALL PLEASE PM
ME YOUR NUMBERS....CAUSE IM GONNA HAVE TO START FROM ZERO #....THANKS!*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW WENDY.DID YOU SEE MY NEW STREEING WHEEL I BOUGH LAST WEEK?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 03:31 PM~17135968
> *GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER IS HAVING ITS FIRST YEAR ANNIVERSARY KICKBACK ON APRIL 24TH....ALL THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS ARE WELCOME...PLEASE SEND ME A PM LETTING ME KNOW IF UR COMING...
> 
> *


JUST AROUND THE CORNER ARE YAH READY... :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 14 2010, 11:01 AM~17189783
> *WAT IT DEW WENDY.DID YOU SEE MY NEW STREEING WHEEL I BOUGH LAST WEEK?
> *


 :nosad: :| 
DID YOU POST IT UP?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17185189
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NO BCS I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS :happysad: IT SUX. BUT I DONT HAVE IT YET THERES A PIC OF IT ON THAT TOPIC HERE WHERE THEY SELL ALOT OF BIKE STUFF AND ITS THAT CUSTOM ONE FOR 50.00 BUCKS FROM A RAFFLE :0 I NOW ITS KRAZY.BUT CATCH IT OUT.AND CAN YOU POST ON THIS TOPIC IF YOU CAN PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## El Ray De Horchata

oh yeah


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by El Ray De Horchata_@Apr 14 2010, 11:14 AM~17189931
> *oh yeah
> *



:wow: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 14 2010, 11:11 AM~17189895
> *NO BCS I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS  :happysad: IT SUX. BUT I DONT HAVE IT YET THERES A PIC OF IT ON THAT TOPIC HERE WHERE THEY SELL ALOT OF BIKE STUFF AND ITS THAT CUSTOM ONE FOR 50.00 BUCKS FROM A RAFFLE  :0 I NOW ITS KRAZY.BUT CATCH IT OUT.AND CAN YOU POST ON THIS TOPIC IF YOU CAN PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TOPIC?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 14 2010, 10:57 AM~17190335
> *WHAT TOPIC?
> *


ITS ON (LIL BICYCLE CLASSIFIEDS) PAGE # 197 POST# 3926 AND MY WIFE GOT ALL THOSE GOLD & CHROME PARTS AND FRAME FOR $360.00 LAST NITE :0 :wow:  WERE JUST PUSHING :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

here it is


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THANK YOU WEST WEST :thumbsup: SHIT MAN HOW DO YOU GUYS DO THAT? :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 14 2010, 09:40 AM~17189566
> *
> EVERYONE I JUST LOST MY PHONE  :uh:  SO IF YOU GUYS CAN ALL PLEASE PM
> ME YOUR NUMBERS....CAUSE IM GONNA HAVE TO START FROM ZERO #....THANKS!
> *


pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP PEOPLE.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 04:22 PM~17193567
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE.
> *


wuz up. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 14 2010, 04:35 PM~17193707
> *wuz up. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 04:52 PM~17193854
> *WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE.
> *


not much just order some parts for my bike. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HERE YOU GO FLEET


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17195500
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD FLEET!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17195500
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SE BE BIEN HARD WORK PAYS OFF.IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT. :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> for the homie hotshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS UP GT FAMILY LAREDO PASSING THRU
> 
> 
> 
> hey wats up ur bikes are looking very nice :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 04:22 PM~17193567
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE.
> *


hey PJ how u been??


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17195500
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job turtle :thumbsup: the bike came out very nice!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:38 PM~17196641
> *good job turtle  :thumbsup: the bike came out very nice!!
> *



GRACIAS PRINCESS UNIQUE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:33 PM~17195500
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn turtle :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 14 2010, 03:31 PM~17192306
> *THANK YOU WEST WEST  :thumbsup: SHIT MAN HOW DO YOU GUYS DO THAT? :happysad:
> *


copy and paste homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17195500
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMFG!!!!...U JUST MADE MY DAY BRO!!>..HAD A VERY BAD DAY TODAY!!...BUT THIS JUST MAKES ME HAPPY!!!...WHEN CAN I GO GET MA BABY????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 14 2010, 05:28 PM~17194124
> *not much just order some parts for my bike. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT KIND OF PARTS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17195500
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN CLEAN... HOW MUCH FOR M AND M GUY...LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:37 PM~17196624
> *hey PJ how u been??
> *



WHATS UP HOW U BEEEM


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2010, 10:33 PM~17198287
> *OMFG!!!!...U JUST MADE MY DAY BRO!!>..HAD A  VERY BAD DAY TODAY!!...BUT THIS JUST MAKES ME HAPPY!!!...WHEN CAN I GO GET MA BABY????
> *




CUANDO QUIERAS LOKO GLAD YOU LIKE IT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 10:41 PM~17198341
> *CLEAN CLEAN... HOW MUCH FOR M AND M GUY...LOL.
> *



THANKS .............. $ 1000000000000000000 FOR THE M&M :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 11:04 PM~17198522
> *THANKS ..............      $ 1000000000000000000 FOR THE M&M  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAAH


----------



## BIGRUBE644

whats up baby boy..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2010, 10:33 PM~17198287
> *OMFG!!!!...U JUST MADE MY DAY BRO!!>..HAD A  VERY BAD DAY TODAY!!...BUT THIS JUST MAKES ME HAPPY!!!...WHEN CAN I GO GET MA BABY????
> *



DAMN I JUST GOT PHONE CALL FROM TURLTE AND IT FELL. SORRY TO HEAR THAT .



























LOL JK FOO... BIKE COMING OUT CLEAN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Apr 14 2010, 11:09 PM~17198551
> *whats up baby boy..
> *



WHATS UP GEEE. WHAT YOU UP TO .


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 11:10 PM~17198554
> *DAMN I JUST GOT PHONE CALL FROM TURLTE AND IT FELL. SORRY TO HEAR THAT .
> LOL JK FOO... BIKE COMING OUT CLEAN.
> *




LOL HAHAHAHAHAHA LET ME GO & TAKE IT OFF THE STAND :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17198559
> *LOL   HAHAHAHAHAHA    LET ME GO & TAKE IT OFF THE STAND  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA HEY U KNOW ANYBODY WITH A 20 INCH BIKE THAT NOT TAKING THERE BIKE TO SAN BERDINO. I NEED TO USE THE PARTS FOR A DAY


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17198557
> *WHATS UP GEEE. WHAT YOU UP TO .
> *


jus lookin to see como va todo...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Apr 14 2010, 11:19 PM~17198594
> *jus lookin to see como va todo...
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHEN THE NEXT 805 CAR SHOW I WANT TRY TO HAVE ALL THE BIKES GO.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 11:13 PM~17198570
> *HAHAHA HEY U KNOW ANYBODY WITH A 20 INCH BIKE THAT NOT TAKING THERE BIKE TO SAN BERDINO. I NEED TO USE THE PARTS FOR A DAY
> *



WHAT DO YOU NEED ??? ALL PARTS


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:33 PM~17195500
> *HERE YOU GO FLEET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 15 2010, 12:00 AM~17198821
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS ANDREW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 11:51 PM~17198776
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED ???    ALL PARTS
> *



YEA ALL THE PARTS ...


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 14 2010, 08:37 AM~17189535
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO ELI
> HAY HAVE YOU RECEIVED YOUR REGISTRATION FORM?
> *


yep got it last week gonna mail it on friday wanna make shure I get in .


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 15 2010, 07:01 AM~17199586
> *yep got it last week gonna mail it on friday wanna make shure I get in .
> *



I HAVENT GOT ANYTHING YET :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW WENDY :wave: DID YOU SEE THE STREERING WHEEL WEST PUT ON HERE?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:36 PM~17196594
> *hey wats up ur bikes are looking very nice  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU SO IS YOURS GT


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 09:51 AM~17200502
> *I HAVENT GOT ANYTHING YET :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


sup wendy i got my parts from power coating ...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW ANDREW :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 15 2010, 10:09 AM~17200642
> *sup wendy i got my parts from power coating ...
> *


  how they came out....?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 08:42 AM~17200055
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILIA  :wave:
> *



*good morning * :wow:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 10:40 AM~17200907
> *  how they came out....?
> *


PERFECT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 10:11 AM~17200657
> *WAT IT DEW ANDREW :wave:
> *


was up uffin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 15 2010, 10:41 AM~17200919
> *PERFECT :biggrin:
> *


so what else do you need for the bike
just the parts from jagster?


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> so what else do you need for the bike
> just the parts from jagster?
> [/quote
> yea just wat he has to do and my rims and shes all ready


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 09:43 AM~17200938
> *so what else do you need for the bike
> just the parts from jagster?
> *


CUSTOM PARTS?????? hno: hno:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> so what else do you need for the bike
> just the parts from jagster?
> [/quote
> yea just wat he has to do and my rims and shes all ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH YOUR WHEELS?
> YOU TOOK THEM TO JAGSTER TOO?
Click to expand...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 10:54 AM~17201045
> *CUSTOM PARTS??????  hno:  hno:
> *



:roflmao: ............
I SAW YOUR STEERING WHEELS ITS CRAZY TIGHT! :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 10:01 AM~17201101
> *:roflmao: ............
> I SAW YOUR STEERING WHEELS ITS CRAZY TIGHT!  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


WERE JUST PUSHING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 10:54 AM~17201045
> *CUSTOM PARTS??????  hno:  hno:
> *


already got them  just need a lil fix


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 11:00 AM~17201091
> *WHATS WRONG WITH YOUR WHEELS?
> YOU TOOK THEM TO JAGSTER TOO?
> *


hes gona take the chrome off and send them to miguel


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND ANDREW GOOD SHIT BRO KEEP PUSHING.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 11:34 AM~17201423
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND ANDREW GOOD SHIT BRO KEEP PUSHING.
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 15 2010, 11:25 AM~17201335
> *hes gona take the chrome off and send them to miguel
> *



BUT FOR THE PRICE THAT I GAVE YOU OR HIGHER?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 11:05 AM~17201142
> *WERE JUST PUSHING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THATS THE WAY TO DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:52 AM~17200122
> *SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL
> 
> 1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
> 2.GEO -EAST LOS
> 3.MIA -EAST LOS
> 4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
> *


*O.C 
805
818
WILL BE THERE*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

3 User(s) are reading this topic *(1 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, *summertime cruizer*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 10:47 AM~17201547
> *THATS THE WAY TO DO IT  :thumbsup:
> *


MORE TO COME ILL KEEP YOULL POSTED :biggrin: ALL FOR THE GT FAMILIA


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 12:08 PM~17201715
> *MORE TO COME ILL KEEP YOULL POSTED :biggrin: ALL FOR THE GT FAMILIA
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 11:02 AM~17201661
> *O.C
> 805
> 818
> WILL BE THERE
> *


but how many bikes from each chapter. i want to try to take most bikes.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 11:08 AM~17201715
> *MORE TO COME ILL KEEP YOULL POSTED :biggrin: ALL FOR THE GT FAMILIA
> *


how u been bro.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 12:50 PM~17202586
> *how u been bro.
> *


PISSED OFF BCS OF THIS RAIN :happysad: WE COULDNT WORK ON THE TURN TABLE THIS PASS WEEKEND AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT WERE NOT GOING TO SEE SUNSHINE TILL LIKE TWO WEEKS :0 IT SUCKS BIG TIME.BUT OTHER THEN THAT ITS ALL GOOD WITH THE FAM THANKS FOR ASKING.SO HOWS THE BABY??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17202631
> *PISSED OFF BCS OF THIS RAIN  :happysad: WE COULDNT WORK ON THE TURN TABLE THIS PASS WEEKEND AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT WERE NOT GOING TO SEE SUNSHINE TILL LIKE TWO WEEKS :0 IT SUCKS BIG TIME.BUT OTHER THEN THAT ITS ALL GOOD WITH THE FAM THANKS FOR ASKING.SO HOWS THE BABY??
> *



I BEEN GOOD TO JUST GETTN READY FOR SAN BERDINO AND THE BABY IS GREAT SO FAR WE GOT DOCTOR APPOINTMENT NEXT WEEK TO HEAR THE HEART. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, DVNRDGRS

WHATS UP HOMIE HOW ARE U BRO. UR BIKES ARE CLEAN.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 01:48 PM~17202578
> *but how many bikes from each chapter. i want to try to take most bikes.
> *



DONT KNOW STILL... 
WHOM EVER IS READY FOR THAT DAY
NEED TO CHECK THAT OUT....
FOR SURE POSITIVE I KNOW AS FOR NOW IT
WOULD BE 4 FROM THE 818 THE LEAST...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 12:58 PM~17202665
> *I BEEN GOOD TO JUST GETTN READY FOR SAN BERDINO AND THE BABY IS GREAT SO FAR WE GOT DOCTOR APPOINTMENT NEXT WEEK TO HEAR THE HEART.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD BROTHER.I DONT KNOW IF WERE GOING TO MAKE IT TO SAN BERDINO  BCS WE SPENT ALMOST ALL THE MONEY ON PUSHING FOR GT.BUT ILL SEE WHAT ELSE I CAN SELL :biggrin: YOUR BABY MAN LET ME TELL YOU WHEN YOU GET TO HEAR YOUR BABYS HEART BIT YOULL BE TAKEING GOOD I MEAN GOOOOD CARE OF YOUR BABY AND YOUR GIRL.WATCH YOULL SEE.IT FEELS REALLY GOOD BEING A DADDY TRUST ME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 01:06 PM~17202774
> *DONT KNOW STILL...
> WHOM EVER IS READY FOR THAT DAY
> NEED TO CHECK THAT OUT....
> FOR SURE POSITIVE I KNOW AS FOR NOW IT
> WOULD BE 4 FROM THE 818 THE LEAST...
> *



ALRIGHT IM GOING TO PUSH FOR THAT SHOW. BE ABURSING FOR THE BIKE BUT BE BUSTING ALOT OF BUBBLES IN VEGAS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 01:07 PM~17202781
> *THATS GOOD BROTHER.I DONT KNOW IF WERE GOING TO MAKE IT TO SAN BERDINO  BCS WE SPENT ALMOST ALL THE MONEY ON PUSHING FOR GT.BUT ILL SEE WHAT ELSE I CAN SELL :biggrin: YOUR BABY MAN LET ME TELL YOU WHEN YOU GET TO HEAR YOUR BABYS HEART BIT YOULL BE TAKEING GOOD I MEAN GOOOOD CARE OF YOUR BABY AND YOUR GIRL.WATCH YOULL SEE.IT FEELS REALLY GOOD BEING A DADDY TRUST ME
> *



ITS COOL IF U CANT MAKE IT FOR SAN BERDINO VEGAS WILL BET BETTER. :biggrin: AND I KNOW I CANT WAIT IM ALREADY EXCITIED I WANT TO BUILD IT SOMETHING ALREADY. BUT IM THINK AFTER GT IM DONE WITH THE BIKES I WANT TO GET BACK IN TO CARS AGAIN SO PROBABLY GT BE THE BABYS BIKE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 01:11 PM~17202830
> *ITS COOL IF U CANT MAKE IT FOR SAN BERDINO VEGAS WILL BET BETTER.  :biggrin: AND I KNOW I CANT WAIT IM ALREADY EXCITIED I WANT TO BUILD IT SOMETHING ALREADY. BUT IM THINK AFTER GT IM DONE WITH THE BIKES I WANT TO GET BACK IN TO CARS AGAIN SO PROBABLY GT BE THE BABYS BIKE.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD YOUR KIDDO WILL LIKE THAT OR SHOULD I SAY LOVE IT.TO VEGAS IDK BCS THATS AROUND MY WIFES DUE DATE.NEXT YEAR FOR SURE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 01:19 PM~17202901
> *SOUNDS GOOD YOUR KIDDO WILL LIKE THAT OR SHOULD I SAY LOVE IT.TO VEGAS IDK BCS THATS AROUND MY WIFES DUE DATE.NEXT YEAR FOR SURE
> *



HAHAHA HAVE THE BABY BE BORN IN VEGAS.... U HAVE YOUR WHOLE GT FAMILY THERE WITH U TO GIVE U THAT SUPPORT. LOL


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 01:50 PM~17203212
> *HAHAHA HAVE THE BABY BE BORN IN VEGAS.... U HAVE YOUR WHOLE GT FAMILY THERE WITH U TO GIVE U THAT SUPPORT. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMMMMM THAT WOULD BE CRAZY.LET ME TALK THE WIFEY INTO IT LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 15 2010, 01:59 PM~17203309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMMMMM THAT WOULD BE CRAZY.LET ME TALK THE WIFEY INTO IT LOL JK :biggrin:
> *


MAGINE HOW THE WAITING ROOM WILL BE. SEE US FROM THERE ALL THE WAY OUT SIDE. GT TAKING OVER THE HOSPITAL..LOL.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 02:05 PM~17203382
> *MAGINE HOW THE WAITING ROOM WILL BE. SEE US FROM THERE ALL THE WAY OUT SIDE. GT TAKING OVER THE HOSPITAL..LOL.
> *


 :roflmao: DAMMMM THAT WOULD BE BADASS GT SWAT TEAM IN DA DAM HOSPITAL :roflmao: I DONT THINK THE FLOORS WOULD HOLD ALL OF US :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17198506
> *CUANDO QUIERAS LOKO GLAD YOU LIKE IT
> *


A LOT HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 11:45 PM~17198743
> *WHEN THE NEXT 805 CAR SHOW I WANT TRY TO HAVE ALL THE BIKES GO..  :biggrin:
> *


MAY 23RD!!!...BIGGER THAN THE SUPERSHOW!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 11:10 PM~17198554
> *DAMN I JUST GOT PHONE CALL FROM TURLTE AND IT FELL. SORRY TO HEAR THAT .
> LOL JK FOO... BIKE COMING OUT CLEAN.
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :loco: :rant: :ninja: :sprint: :boink: :run: :buttkick: :twak: 






:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 02:49 PM~17203765
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:  :loco:  :rant:  :ninja:  :sprint:  :boink:  :run:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


WATS UP FLEET


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 07:52 AM~17200122
> *SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL
> 
> 1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
> 2.GEO -EAST LOS
> 3.MIA -EAST LOS
> 4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
> *


5.David Cervantes - 805 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 02:48 PM~17203748
> *MAY 23RD!!!...BIGGER THAN THE SUPERSHOW!
> *


SEND ME THE FLYER I THINK EAST LA HITTN THAT SHOW./


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
5.David Cervantes - 805


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 15 2010, 11:46 AM~17201539
> *BUT FOR THE PRICE THAT I GAVE YOU OR HIGHER?
> *


i havent called him


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2010, 10:42 PM~17198345
> *WHATS UP HOW U BEEEM
> *


IVE BEEN PRETTY GOOD JUST WAITING ON THE FIRST ANIVERSARY PARTY NEXT WEEK AND U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 15 2010, 06:35 PM~17205961
> *IVE BEEN PRETTY GOOD JUST WAITING ON THE FIRST ANIVERSARY PARTY NEXT WEEK AND U
> *



THANG ITS ALREADY NEXT WEEK... :0 ... IM GOING TO GO. IS THERE ANY CHEAP MOTEL THERE IN THE 805


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

GoodTimes familia reppin hard
Street Low Magazine. . . .on stands now! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17206281
> *GoodTimes familia reppin hard
> Street Low Magazine. . . .on stands now!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN WE ALL OVER STREETLOW... :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17206281
> *GoodTimes familia reppin hard
> Street Low Magazine. . . .on stands now!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waz up GOOD TINES AII THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 03:30 PM~17204735
> *SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL
> 
> 1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
> 2.GEO -EAST LOS
> 3.MIA -EAST LOS
> 4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
> 5.David Cervantes - 805
> *


6.LILLY OC
7.GABY OC
8.ELI OC
9.RAWL OC


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 06:19 PM~17206446
> *DAMN WE ALL OVER STREETLOW...  :biggrin:
> *


YEP WE GOT THE 805,ALEX EAST LOS,JOE BOMB CHAPTER, ELI OC :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
5.David Cervantes - 805
6.LILLY OC
7.GABY OC
8.ELI OC
9.RAWL OC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17206597
> *YEP WE GOT THE 805,ALEX EAST LOS,JOE BOMB CHAPTER, ELI  OC :biggrin:
> *



HOW U BEEN


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL
> 
> 1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
> 2.GEO -EAST LOS
> 3.MIA -EAST LOS
> 4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
> 5.David Cervantes - 805
> 6.LILLY OC
> 7.GABY OC
> 8.ELI OC
> 9.RAWL OC
> 10.DRAMA QUEEN - 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17207661
> *
> *


WHATS UP TURTLE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
5.David Cervantes - 805
6.LILLY OC
7.GABY OC
8.ELI OC
9.RAWL OC
10.DRAMA QUEEN - 818


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17207669
> *WHATS UP TURTLE.
> *



SUP JR ..... WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 09:01 PM~17207679
> *SUP JR .....  WHAT YOU UP TO
> *



CHILLN TRYN TO GET LIL OF MY STUFF TOGETHER FOR SAN BERDINO AND U. DAMN PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS ARE HARD TO FIND. YOU THINK THAT GUY FROM OLDIES HAS EXTRA


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:03 PM~17207701
> *CHILLN TRYN TO GET LIL OF MY STUFF TOGETHER FOR SAN BERDINO AND U. DAMN PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS ARE HARD TO FIND. YOU THINK THAT GUY FROM OLDIES HAS EXTRA
> *


ILL ASK HIM TOMORROW


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 09:09 PM~17207769
> *ILL ASK HIM TOMORROW
> *



CAN U PLEASE I NEED THEM BADLY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17206281
> *GoodTimes familia reppin hard
> Street Low Magazine. . . .on stands now!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELLS YEAH WE TAKING OVER!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 15 2010, 04:19 PM~17204636
> *WATS UP FLEET
> *


WUZ UP HOW U DOING BRO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I NEED PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING THEM LET ME KNOW ASAP ... I NEED THEM BADLY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:19 PM~17207894
> *I NEED PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING THEM LET ME KNOW ASAP ... I NEED THEM BADLY.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up fellas


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 15 2010, 09:24 PM~17207977
> *wutz up fellas
> *


WUD UP LOKO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 09:20 PM~17207898
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



SPREAD THW WORD.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:26 PM~17208002
> *WUD UP LOKO!
> *


chillen and u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:29 PM~17208047
> *SPREAD THW WORD.
> *


GOTCHA COVERED!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 15 2010, 09:30 PM~17208055
> *chillen and u
> *


CANT STOP STEARING AT MY BIKE HOMIE!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 15 2010, 09:24 PM~17207977
> *wutz up fellas
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 06:42 PM~17206037
> *THANG ITS ALREADY NEXT WEEK...  :0 ... IM GOING TO GO. IS THERE ANY CHEAP MOTEL THERE IN THE 805
> *


yes my house!!!10 buckz a night!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 09:47 PM~17208299
> *yes my house!!!10 buckz a night!!
> *



YOUR HOUSE OR BUY UR HOUSE. :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:01 PM~17208466
> *YOUR HOUSE OR BUY UR HOUSE.  :uh:
> *


u can stay at my pad dogg,,,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:02 PM~17208484
> *u can stay at my pad dogg,,,,
> *



CLEAN ILL LET U KNOW. U KNOW WANT ME TO STAY AT THERE HOUSE...LOL...HAHAHAHA HINT WORKS AT IN AND OUT..LLOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17208072
> *CANT STOP STEARING AT MY BIKE HOMIE!!!....
> *




ESTE VATO :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:05 PM~17208537
> *CLEAN ILL LET U KNOW. U KNOW WANT ME TO STAY AT THERE HOUSE...LOL...HAHAHAHA HINT WORKS AT IN AND OUT..LLOL
> *


u still talk to her?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 10:07 PM~17208556
> *ESTE VATO  :biggrin:
> *


haha...IM SERIOUS HOMIE....I DIDNT EVEN GO TO PRACTICE!!!..WANTED TO FINISH IT!!!....I DIDNT SEE THE LADY EITHER!!!...SE LA PELO!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:07 PM~17208559
> *u still talk to her?
> *


OF COURSE SHE WAS AT MY HOUSE LAST MONTH. :biggrin: HAHAHAHA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:11 PM~17208619
> *OF COURSE SHE WAS AT MY HOUSE LAST MONTH.  :biggrin: HAHAHAHA
> *


HAHA....I THOUGHT SHE WAS IN LOVE WITH THIS OTHER FOO!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:12 PM~17208633
> *HAHA....I THOUGHT SHE WAS IN LOVE WITH THIS OTHER FOO!!!...
> *


NAH I DONT THINK SHE IS. SHE GOT REALLY MAD WHEN SHE FOUND OUT THAT IM HAVING A BABY. AND WANTS ONE WITH ME TO AND MOVE IN...HAHAHAHAHAHA BUT I WAS LIKE UMMM UMMMMMMM HAHHAHAHA


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17207628
> *SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL
> 
> 1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
> 2.GEO -EAST LOS
> 3.MIA -EAST LOS
> 4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
> 5.David Cervantes - 805
> 6.LILLY OC
> 7.GABY OC
> 8.ELI OC
> 9.RAWL OC
> *


joe i.e
vago i.e


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:15 PM~17208676
> *NAH I DONT THINK SHE IS. SHE GOT REALLY MAD WHEN SHE FOUND OUT THAT IM HAVING A BABY. AND WANTS ONE WITH ME TO AND MOVE IN...HAHAHAHAHAHA BUT I WAS LIKE UMMM UMMMMMMM HAHHAHAHA
> *


NO MORE HOMIE!!!!!....GOTTA THINK ABOUT THE BIKES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 15 2010, 10:16 PM~17208682
> *joe i.e
> vago i.e
> *


WUZ UP BRO...HOW R U?


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17208688
> *WUZ UP BRO...HOW R U?
> *


good working on the projects :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, LIL GOODTIMES CC, 818 caprice
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 15 2010, 10:19 PM~17208728
> *good working on the projects :biggrin:
> *


U COMING ON THE 24TH TO THE 805?


----------



## Fleetangel

>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
5.David Cervantes - 805
6.LILLY OC
7.GABY OC
8.ELI OC
9.RAWL OC
10.DRAMA QUEEN - 818
11.joe -i.e
12.vago -i.e


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:16 PM~17208684
> *NO MORE HOMIE!!!!!....GOTTA THINK ABOUT THE BIKES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U TALKN ABOUT I NEED TO KEEP THE GT GROWING...LOL.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:21 PM~17208766
> *WHAT U TALKN ABOUT I NEED TO KEEP THE GT GROWING...LOL.
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!....BUT NOT LIKE THAT HOMIE!!!!.....WELL AT LEAST NOT RITE NOW!!!....


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:20 PM~17208747
> *U COMING ON THE 24TH TO THE 805?
> *


i'll try we are getting ready for san berdo


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 15 2010, 10:23 PM~17208794
> *i'll try we are getting ready for san berdo
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE...THEN ON MAY 23RD IS THE BIG ONE IN THE 805!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:22 PM~17208784
> *HAHAHAHA!!!....BUT NOT LIKE THAT HOMIE!!!!.....WELL AT LEAST NOT RITE NOW!!!....
> *



NAH IM NOT THAT DUMB TO HAVE A BABY WITH HER. LOL. BUT O WELL JUS TO HAVE FUN WHEN I GO TO THE 805


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:25 PM~17208822
> *NAH IM NOT THAT DUMB TO HAVE A BABY WITH HER. LOL. BUT O WELL JUS TO HAVE FUN WHEN I GO TO THE 805
> *


COO CULO HOMIE!!!....TELL HER TO BRING SOME FRIENDS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:26 PM~17208839
> *COO CULO HOMIE!!!....TELL HER TO BRING SOME FRIENDS!
> *



WHO ALL HER GUYS HAHAHAHA. LETS SEE IF SHE HAS ANY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:27 PM~17208848
> *WHO ALL HER GUYS HAHAHAHA. LETS SEE IF SHE HAS ANY.
> *


HAHAHA NO!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:27 PM~17208856
> *HAHAHA NO!!
> *



I JUST TEXT HER RIGHT NOW. U BETTER HAVE ALL THE SINGLE LADYS LINE UP FOR ME. IM GOING AS A SINGLE DADDY... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 10:10 PM~17208598
> *haha...IM SERIOUS HOMIE....I DIDNT EVEN GO TO PRACTICE!!!..WANTED TO FINISH IT!!!....I DIDNT SEE THE LADY EITHER!!!...SE LA PELO!!!!
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA TE DIGO


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 15 2010, 10:38 PM~17208972
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Apr 15 2010, 10:31 PM~17208072-->
> 
> 
> 
> CANT STOP STEARING AT MY BIKE HOMIE!!!....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its bad ass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:32 PM~17208094
> *WHATS UP HOMIE.
> *


chillen


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17208839
> *COO CULO HOMIE!!!....TELL HER TO BRING SOME FRIENDS!
> *


CAN I COME TOO LOL


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 10:29 PM~17208872
> *I JUST TEXT HER RIGHT NOW. U BETTER HAVE ALL THE SINGLE LADYS LINE UP FOR ME. IM GOING AS A SINGLE DADDY... :biggrin:
> *


u crazy jr!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL -JR EAST LOS
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
5.David Cervantes - 805
6.LILLY OC
7.GABY OC
8.ELI OC
9.RAWL OC
10.DRAMA QUEEN - 818
11.QUEEN OF THE STREETS-818
12.ALEX-818
13.ANDREW-818


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 15 2010, 06:36 PM~17205392
> *i havent called him
> *



I FORGOT THAT I DONT HAVE HIS NUMBER  
IT WAS ON MY OTHER PHONE THAT I LOST... :angry:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 16 2010, 09:17 AM~17211190
> *u crazy jr!
> *


WHATS UP RAIDERQUEEN


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TGIF


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 16 2010, 08:17 AM~17211190
> *u crazy jr!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL JR EAST LOS (MAYBE)
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
5.David Cervantes - 805
6.LILLY OC
7.GABY OC
8.ELI OC
9.RAWL OC
10.DRAMA QUEEN - 818
11.QUEEN OF THE STREETS-818
12.ALEX-818
13.ANDREW-818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN I HOPE MY BIKE FRAME BE DONE FOR SAN BERDINO IM PUSHING ...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:35 AM~17212360
> *SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL
> 
> 1.PAUL JR  EAST LOS (MAYBE)
> 2.GEO -EAST LOS
> 3.MIA -EAST LOS
> 4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
> 5.David Cervantes - 805
> 6.LILLY OC
> 7.GABY OC
> 8.ELI OC
> 9.RAWL OC
> 10.DRAMA QUEEN - 818
> 11.QUEEN OF THE STREETS-818
> 12.ALEX-818
> 13.ANDREW-818
> *



YOU STILL GOT TIME....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 16 2010, 10:52 AM~17212496
> *YOU STILL GOT TIME....
> *



I KNOW I KNOW. BUT IM HOPING I GET IT DONE. I HAVE SOMEONE THATS GOING TO LEND ME ALL THERE PARTS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 10:30 PM~17208886
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  TE DIGO
> *


IM ALMOST FINISH ASSEMBLING IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

AND THE PEDAL CAR


----------



## milkbone

LOOKING GOOD GOODTIMERS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 03:00 PM~17214907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BIKE IS LOOKIG REALLY GOOD FLEET. I LIKE THE COLOR LOOKS BAD AZZ


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 16 2010, 06:05 PM~17215880
> *DAM BIKE IS LOOKIG REALLY GOOD FLEET. I LIKE THE COLOR LOOKS BAD AZZ
> *


ALL DONE BY TURTLES MAGIC!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 16 2010, 12:21 AM~17209615
> *CAN I COME TOO LOL
> *


CAILE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> looks bad ass fleet


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 07:58 PM~17207641
> *HOW U BEEN
> *


doing good JR just waiting for my parts to come back from chrome shop so i can put my bike together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 04:00 PM~17214907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 16 2010, 09:11 PM~17217372
> *doing good JR just waiting for my parts to come back from chrome shop so i can put my bike together
> *



SAME HERE WAITN GETTN STUFF READY FOR SAN BERDADINO. 


WHICH ONE U BUILDING. THE ONE WITH THE SIDE CART


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BASHER U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING PRO HOPPER CYCLINDERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> looks bad ass fleet
> 
> 
> 
> THANX HOMIE!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U SHOULD GET IT PINSTRIPE AND LEAF UP...MAKE THE PATTERNS STAMD OUT MORE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:40 PM~17218643
> *U SHOULD GET IT PINSTRIPE AND LEAF UP...MAKE THE PATTERNS STAMD OUT MORE.
> *


I AM!!>...TURTLE SHOWED ME SOME BADASS LEAFING ITS GONNA MATCH WITH IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 11:44 PM~17218672
> *I AM!!>...TURTLE SHOWED ME SOME BADASS LEAFING ITS GONNA MATCH WITH IT!
> *


WHEN U GOING TO DO IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:47 PM~17218687
> *WHEN U GOING TO DO IT.
> *


NOT RIGHT NOW....GOT NO MONEY FOR [email protected]!!!>.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 11:48 PM~17218692
> *NOT RIGHT NOW....GOT NO MONEY FOR [email protected]!!!>.....
> *



I KNOW SAME HERE I SPEND A G LAST MONTH AND SPENDING ANOTHER G THIS MONTH... ERRRRRR MONETY GOES BUY QUICK.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:49 PM~17218700
> *I KNOW SAME HERE I SPEND A G LAST MONTH AND SPENDING ANOTHER G THIS MONTH... ERRRRRR MONETY GOES BUY QUICK.
> *


I KNOW!!!...SPECIALLY RITE NOW....GOTTA SPEND MONEY FOR THE PARTY TOO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 11:51 PM~17218708
> *I KNOW!!!...SPECIALLY RITE NOW....GOTTA SPEND MONEY FOR THE PARTY TOO!
> *



THE PARTY SHOULD BE LIKE BRING YOUR OWN SHIT..LOL.. EVEN THE FOOD AND YOUR IPOD TO DANCE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:54 PM~17218728
> *THE PARTY SHOULD BE LIKE BRING YOUR OWN SHIT..LOL.. EVEN THE FOOD AND YOUR IPOD TO DANCE.
> *


WE TRYING TO GET EVERYTHING ALL TOGETHER U KNOW....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 11:55 PM~17218735
> *WE TRYING TO GET EVERYTHING ALL TOGETHER U KNOW....
> *



YEA I GET U. SO WHAT ELSE DO U NEED FOR THE BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:57 PM~17218746
> *YEA I GET U. SO WHAT ELSE DO U NEED FOR THE BIKE.
> *


JUST THE HANDLEBARS N SISSY BAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 11:58 PM~17218756
> *JUST THE HANDLEBARS N SISSY BAR
> *



CLEAN CLEAN.. NOT THAT FAR NO MORE. THATS GOOD U TAKING IT TO S B


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2010, 12:00 AM~17218766
> *CLEAN CLEAN.. NOT THAT FAR NO MORE. THATS GOOD U TAKING IT TO S B
> *


BAKERSFIELD ON MAY 2ND!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 12:00 AM~17218767
> *BAKERSFIELD ON MAY 2ND!!!
> *


WHAT ABOUT SAN BERADINO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2010, 12:02 AM~17218778
> *WHAT ABOUT SAN BERADINO
> *


IDK YET.....I MIGHT SPLIT THE 805 THAT DAY N SEND SOME OVERTHERE!!...HAVE SOME HERE IN THE 805


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 12:04 AM~17218787
> *IDK YET.....I MIGHT SPLIT THE 805 THAT DAY N SEND SOME OVERTHERE!!...HAVE SOME HERE IN THE 805
> *



ITS LRM SHOW. DONT GO TO THE SAN BARBRA ONE. YOU KNOW ALL THE GT GOING TO BE THERE. BUT ITS UP TO U /


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2010, 12:09 AM~17218818
> *ITS LRM SHOW. DONT GO TO THE SAN BARBRA ONE. YOU KNOW ALL THE GT GOING TO BE THERE. BUT ITS UP TO U /
> *


BUT ITS ONE OF THE BIGGEST IN THE 805!!!....I GOTTA TAKE OVER THE AREA BEFORE TAKIN THE STATE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 12:11 AM~17218824
> *BUT ITS ONE OF THE BIGGEST IN THE 805!!!....I GOTTA TAKE OVER THE AREA BEFORE TAKIN THE STATE!
> *


805 ALREADY KNOW GT HAS THE MOST BIKES THERE YOU GUYS GOT HATERS. THAT MEAN U DOING GOOD.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2010, 12:12 AM~17218832
> *805 ALREADY KNOW GT HAS THE MOST BIKES THERE YOU GUYS GOT HATERS. THAT MEAN U DOING GOOD.
> *


HAHA THATS FOR SURE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 12:15 AM~17218846
> *HAHA THATS FOR SURE HOMIE!!!!
> *


HOPE TO SEE U IN LRM SHOW. IF U DO GO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2010, 12:17 AM~17218860
> *HOPE TO SEE U IN LRM SHOW. IF U DO GO.
> *


ILL LET U KNOW IF I CHANGE MY MIND BRO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 12:19 AM~17218866
> *ILL LET U KNOW IF I CHANGE MY MIND BRO!
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 11:23 PM~17218888
> *
> *


HEY BRO I DIDN'T TEXT U BACK CUZ I GOT BITCHED AT AT WORK FOR TEXTIN LOL


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 04:00 PM~17214907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good loko


----------



## David Cervantes

geting ready to hit fresno :biggrin: GT


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2010, 10:23 PM~17218505
> *SAME HERE WAITN GETTN STUFF READY FOR SAN BERDADINO.
> WHICH ONE U BUILDING. THE ONE WITH THE SIDE CART
> *


YEP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 12:28 AM~17218905
> *HEY BRO I DIDN'T TEXT U BACK CUZ I GOT BITCHED AT AT WORK FOR TEXTIN LOL
> *



DAMN YOU ALMOST GOT FIRED...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 17 2010, 04:37 AM~17219414
> *geting ready to hit fresno :biggrin: GT
> *



WHEN FRESNO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 17 2010, 04:37 AM~17219414
> *geting ready to hit fresno :biggrin: GT
> *


    .....I THOUGHT U WERENT GOING!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17219021
> *looking good loko
> *


THANX CARNAL!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 11:38 AM~17221379
> *     .....I THOUGHT U WERENT GOING!
> *



DAVID AND HIS FAMILY PUTTN IN ALOT WORK. HE DONT MESS AROUND I GIVE HIM LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF PROPS AND HIS FAMILY. GOOD SHIT DAVID.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2010, 11:56 AM~17221456
> *DAVID AND HIS FAMILY PUTTN IN ALOT WORK. HE DONT MESS AROUND I GIVE HIM LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF PROPS AND HIS FAMILY. GOOD SHIT DAVID.
> *


x2!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOODTIMES FAMILIA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2010, 08:30 PM~17224296
> *Q-VO GOODTIMES FAMILIA  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2010, 09:31 PM~17224308
> *whats up homie.
> *


IAM FINISH MY BIKE BODY WORK AND ITS READY FOR THE PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17224430
> *IAM FINISH MY BIKE BODY WORK AND ITS READY FOR THE PAINT  :biggrin:
> *



thats cool any pics. and whats the next show u guys going to


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2010, 01:30 AM~17225952
> *thats cool any pics. and whats the next show u guys going to
> *


WAS THE GT YUMA SHOW TODAY??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

check out this video... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUTLdvaHid8


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 02:37 AM~17225972
> *WAS THE GT YUMA SHOW TODAY??
> *


 the show starts in 6 hours.... :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2010, 06:42 PM~17206037
> *THANG ITS ALREADY NEXT WEEK...  :0 ... IM GOING TO GO. IS THERE ANY CHEAP MOTEL THERE IN THE 805
> *


u dont have to get one ur welcome to sleep in robertos room


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HERE YOU GO 805 HOPE YOU LIKE.......


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

PURO GOODTIMES ................ KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2010, 08:30 PM~17224296
> *Q-VO GOODTIMES FAMILIA  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP CARNAL!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Apr 18 2010, 08:29 PM~17232025-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO 805  HOPE YOU LIKE.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 08:32 PM~17232086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




U BANGIN' TURTLE!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 18 2010, 09:52 PM~17233140
> *U BANGIN' TURTLE!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 18 2010, 06:40 PM~17230626
> *u dont have to get one ur welcome to sleep in robertos room
> *



dont trust him... :wow: ....hahahahahah jk.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 18 2010, 08:29 PM~17232025
> *HERE YOU GO 805  HOPE YOU LIKE.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DID DAVID WIN ANYTHING IN FRESNO...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HOW WAS THE YUMA SHOW??


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17233835
> * looks good.
> *




thanks jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 11:39 PM~17234004
> *HOW WAS THE YUMA SHOW??
> *


 :dunno: I STOOD HOME AND WORK ..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2010, 11:16 PM~17234162
> *:dunno: I STOOD HOME AND WORK ..
> *


 :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAMILY HOW WAS THE WEEKEND


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 12:34 AM~17218594
> *THANX HOMIE!!!
> *


.........


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 05:00 PM~17214907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :0 :wow:  
*BIKE LOOKING GOOD FLEET!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 12:58 AM~17218756
> *JUST THE HANDLEBARS N SISSY BAR
> *



I GOT SOME PARTS FOR SALE 
PM SENT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

>


[/quote]


WOULDNT MISS IT!
WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 01:16 AM~17234162
> *:dunno: I STOOD HOME AND WORK ..
> *



:happysad: WE TRYED GOING TO THE YUMA SHOW BUT
OUR CAR STARTED TRIPPING TO MANY MILES...AND MY SUEGRO WOULDNT
LEND US HIS TRUCK :angry:.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 19 2010, 09:41 AM~17236315
> *I GOT SOME PARTS FOR SALE
> PM SENT
> *


WHAT DO U HAVE IF FLEET DOESNT GET THEM


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 17 2010, 09:43 PM~17224430
> *IAM FINISH MY BIKE BODY WORK AND ITS READY FOR THE PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 
LOOKING FOWARD IN MEETING UP WITH YOU 
WHEN EVER YOU READY....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2010, 11:32 PM~17233961
> *DID DAVID WIN ANYTHING IN FRESNO...
> *


1ST PLACE AT FRESNO 2ND IN MORENO VALLEY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 19 2010, 09:40 AM~17236303
> *:cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> BIKE LOOKING GOOD FLEET!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANX WENDY!!...GOT UR PM!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FLEET :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 19 2010, 01:30 PM~17238246
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET  :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE....HOW R THE BIKES?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 01:32 PM~17238261
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE....HOW R THE BIKES?
> *


GOOD WE JUST HAD A CHANCE TO WORK ON THE TURNTABLE THIS WEEKEND IT DIDNT RAIN.PICS TOMARROW ILL HIT YOU UP TO HELP ME UPLOAD THEM.ALSO TWO NEW MEMBERS IN THE WORKS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 19 2010, 01:50 PM~17238457
> *GOOD WE JUST HAD A CHANCE TO WORK ON THE TURNTABLE THIS WEEKEND IT DIDNT RAIN.PICS TOMARROW ILL HIT YOU UP TO HELP ME UPLOAD THEM.ALSO TWO NEW MEMBERS IN THE WORKS
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE!!!...U GUYS SMASHIN'!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WENDY THIS IS ONE OF THEM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 19 2010, 02:44 PM~17238896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WENDY THIS IS ONE OF THEM
> *


DAMN THATS A NICE SCHWINN!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 11:31 AM~17236710
> *WHAT DO U HAVE IF FLEET DOESNT GET THEM
> *


*CHROME*
DOUBLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
DOUBLE TWISTED SISSY BAR
TWISTED CRANK
TRIPPLE TWISTED BAR FOR THE FORK
*GOLD*
SMALL TWISTED PEDALS
SPROCKET
LIGHT BULB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 01:24 PM~17238214
> *1ST PLACE AT FRESNO 2ND IN MORENO VALLEY!
> *



HE HIT 2 SHOWS IN ONE DAY :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 03:38 PM~17239341
> *HE HIT 2 SHOWS IN ONE DAY  :wow:
> *


SAT N SUNDAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 19 2010, 03:21 PM~17239182
> *CHROME
> DOUBLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS
> DOUBLE TWISTED SISSY BAR
> TWISTED CRANK
> TRIPPLE TWISTED BAR FOR THE FORK
> GOLD
> SMALL TWISTED PEDALS
> SPROCKET
> LIGHT BULB
> *


HOW MUCH PM ME

HANDLE BARS 
SMALL TWISTED PEDALS
SPROCKET
LIGHT BULB


----------



## Fleetangel

DAVID POST PICS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 03:50 PM~17239459
> *DAVID POST PICS!
> *


X2 
X3
X4
X5
X6
X8
X9
X10
X11
X12
:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 01:24 PM~17238214
> *1ST PLACE AT FRESNO 2ND IN MORENO VALLEY!
> *


I GOT 1ST PLACE IN FRESNO AND IN 2 PLACE IN STREETLOWS THE FIRST PLASE THAT WONE WAS A RADICAL IN STEETLOW . GOT A PLAC FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE IN THE SAT SHOW. I HIT TO SHOWS IN TWO DAYS REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES WITH THE FAMILY. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 03:59 PM~17239541
> *I GOT 1ST PLACE IN FRESNO AND IN 2 PLACE IN STREETLOWS  THE FIRST PLASE THAT WONE WAS A RADICAL IN  STEETLOW . GOT A PLAC FOR FURTHEST  DISTANCE IN THE SAT SHOW. I HIT TO SHOWS IN TWO DAYS REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES WITH THE FAMILY. :wow:  :wow:
> *


GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!>...PICS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 03:59 PM~17239541
> *I GOT 1ST PLACE IN FRESNO AND IN 2 PLACE IN STREETLOWS  THE FIRST PLASE THAT WONE WAS A RADICAL IN  STEETLOW . GOT A PLAC FOR FURTHEST  DISTANCE IN THE SAT SHOW. I HIT TO SHOWS IN TWO DAYS REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES WITH THE FAMILY. :wow:  :wow:
> *



GOOD SHIT HOMIE. MUCH PROPS. LET ME KNOW WHAT SHOWS U HIT BRO SO I COULD ROLL TO. MY DAD WILL LEND ME THE TRUCK TO TAKE MY BIKES. DONT WANT U GOING SOLO TO A SHOW.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 04:03 PM~17239573
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE. MUCH PROPS. LET ME KNOW WHAT SHOWS U HIT BRO SO I COULD ROLL TO. MY DAD WILL LEND ME THE TRUCK TO TAKE MY BIKES. DONT WANT U GOING SOLO TO A SHOW.
> *


IM NOT SURE WATS NEXT BUT I WILL LET U KNOW . I WILL POSE SOME PIC RIGHT KNOW. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 04:05 PM~17239588
> *IM NOT SURE WATS NEXT BUT I WILL LET U KNOW . I WILL POSE SOME PIC RIGHT KNOW. :cheesy:
> *



COOL COOL :biggrin: BUT TELL ME LIKE 4 DAYS B4 THE SHOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, LIL GOODTIMES CC, the poor boys

WUD UP MITCH!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 04:09 PM~17239618
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Fleetangel, LIL GOODTIMES CC, the poor boys
> 
> WUD UP MITCH!
> *



WHAT ABOUT ME.... :rant: :tears:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17239638
> *WHAT ABOUT ME....  :rant:  :tears:
> *


HAHAHA....GOT FOR EVERYBODY!!!.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 04:14 PM~17239666
> *HAHAHA....GOT FOR EVERYBODY!!!.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


AND ME ?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 04:16 PM~17239673
> *AND ME ?? LOL :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHHA....HOW WAS THE TRIP?


----------



## David Cervantes

DISPENSA I DIDNT WERE MY GT SHIRT MY LOVELY WIFE FORGOTET. DONT THINK I WAS SCARED EVERY THINK WAS @ THE LAST MINUT. BUT HAD FUN REPRESENTING GT TO THE FULL IST. ( THERES MORE PIC OF THE SHOWS IN MY SPACE OF THE OTHER BIKES.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 04:21 PM~17239714
> *HAHAHHA....HOW WAS THE TRIP?
> *


IT WAS OK MY LOVELY WIFE WAS SO NICE TO DRIVE THE WAY OVETHERE AND BAKE WILL I SLEEPT IN THE BAKE. :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO AGRER WITH U. HOW ARE U DOING FLEETANGEL!!! HOW WAS UR DANCE?? :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 04:55 PM~17240040
> *I DO AGRER WITH U. HOW ARE U DOING FLEETANGEL!!! HOW WAS UR DANCE?? :happysad:
> *


IT WAS GOOD!!!!...LOTS OF NICE DANCES!!....AND CUTE MAMASITAS!!!....MY LAST CONCERT R THIS WEEK!>....LET ME KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE TO COME WATCH ME....THURSDAY FRIDAY OR SATURDAY....TIX ARE LIKE 10 BUCKZ....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 04:58 PM~17240076
> *IT WAS GOOD!!!!...LOTS OF NICE DANCES!!....AND CUTE MAMASITAS!!!....MY LAST CONCERT R THIS WEEK!>....LET ME KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE TO COME WATCH ME....THURSDAY FRIDAY OR SATURDAY....TIX ARE LIKE 10 BUCKZ....
> *


yea give me a call later so paraque te ballamos a ber.how long are the concersts. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 04:14 PM~17239666
> *HAHAHA....GOT FOR EVERYBODY!!!.....LOL :biggrin:
> *



HAHAH WHATS UP BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 04:42 PM~17239917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISPENSA I DIDNT WERE MY GT SHIRT MY LOVELY WIFE FORGOTET. DONT THINK I WAS SCARED EVERY THINK WAS @ THE LAST MINUT. BUT HAD FUN REPRESENTING GT TO THE FULL IST. ( THERES MORE PIC OF THE SHOWS IN MY SPACE OF THE OTHER BIKES.
> *



LOOK LIKE U HAD A GOODTIMES.. CANT WAIT TO BE OUT THERE WITH GT EDITION ILL BE GOING TO STATE TO STATE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 04:58 PM~17240076
> *IT WAS GOOD!!!!...LOTS OF NICE DANCES!!....AND CUTE MAMASITAS!!!....MY LAST CONCERT R THIS WEEK!>....LET ME KNOW IF U WOULD LIKE TO COME WATCH ME....THURSDAY FRIDAY OR SATURDAY....TIX ARE LIKE 10 BUCKZ....
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 03:04 PM~17239040
> *DAMN THATS A NICE SCHWINN!!!
> *


THANX THATS ONE OF OUR NEW MEMBERS JUANITO AND WE STILL NEED THE BRATZ EDITION BIKE PICS.IS NOT THE ONE FROM THE STORES THEY BUY ALL FIXED UP.IT HAS A NEW PURPLE FRAME WITH BANDOO WE GOT ON HERE FOR THAT BRATZ BIKE.THE HULK BIKE IS GOING TO GET BODY WORK SOON OR A NEW GREEN BANDOO FRAME.LETS JUST GIVE OUR FRIENDS SOME TIME TO STACK SOME CASH.SO NOW WERE 7 IN TOTAL.WERE GOING TO HIT THE MAY 2,2010 CAR SHOW HARD.GOODTIMES STYLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 19 2010, 06:41 PM~17241250
> *THANX THATS ONE OF OUR NEW MEMBERS JUANITO AND WE STILL NEED THE BRATZ EDITION BIKE PICS.IS NOT THE ONE FROM THE STORES THEY BUY ALL FIXED UP.IT HAS A NEW PURPLE FRAME WITH BANDOO WE GOT ON HERE FOR THAT BRATZ BIKE.THE HULK BIKE IS GOING TO GET  BODY WORK SOON OR A NEW GREEN BANDOO FRAME.LETS JUST GIVE OUR FRIENDS SOME TIME TO STACK SOME CASH.SO NOW WERE 7 IN TOTAL.WERE GOING TO HIT THE MAY 2,2010 CAR SHOW HARD.GOODTIMES STYLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THERE A SHOW OUT THERE MAY 2ND OR U COMING TO BAKERSFIELD. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 06:47 PM~17241336
> *THERE A SHOW OUT THERE MAY 2ND OR U COMING TO BAKERSFIELD.  :biggrin:
> *


YES ILL POST UP THE FLAYER IN 30 MINS AS WILL AS THE PICS OF THE TURNTABLE IT IS NOT FINISHED YET.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERDINO ROLL CALL

1.PAUL JR EAST LOS (MAYBE)
2.GEO -EAST LOS
3.MIA -EAST LOS
4.LOUIE -EAST LOS
5.David Cervantes - 805
6.LILLY OC
7.GABY OC
8.ELI OC
9.RAWL OC
10.DRAMA QUEEN - 818
11.QUEEN OF THE STREETS-818
12.ALEX-818
13.ANDREW-818


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 06:47 PM~17241336
> *THERE A SHOW OUT THERE MAY 2ND OR U COMING TO BAKERSFIELD.  :biggrin:
> *


IM SORRY I DIDNT ANSWER UR ? NO WE CANT MAKE IT TO BAKERSFIELDS IM SORRY WILL TRY NEXT YEAR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 19 2010, 07:00 PM~17241506
> *IM SORRY I DIDNT ANSWER UR ? NO WE CANT MAKE IT TO BAKERSFIELDS IM SORRY WILL TRY NEXT YEAR.
> *



O NAH ITS NOR WORRYS ITS BECUASE EVERYBODY TALKN ABOUT MAY 2ND FOR BAKERISFIELD SO I THOUGHT U WERE COMING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 05:43 PM~17240533
> *yea give me a call later so paraque te ballamos a ber.how long are the concersts. :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT 2 TO 3 HRS LONG


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 06:23 PM~17240991
> *HAHAH WHATS UP BRO
> *


NOT MUCH DOGG....JUST TRYING TO GET OVER SOME STUFF....HEY WUT TIME R U GOING TO BE HOME TOMORROW';?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 19 2010, 06:41 PM~17241250
> *THANX THATS ONE OF OUR NEW MEMBERS JUANITO AND WE STILL NEED THE BRATZ EDITION BIKE PICS.IS NOT THE ONE FROM THE STORES THEY BUY ALL FIXED UP.IT HAS A NEW PURPLE FRAME WITH BANDOO WE GOT ON HERE FOR THAT BRATZ BIKE.THE HULK BIKE IS GOING TO GET  BODY WORK SOON OR A NEW GREEN BANDOO FRAME.LETS JUST GIVE OUR FRIENDS SOME TIME TO STACK SOME CASH.SO NOW WERE 7 IN TOTAL.WERE GOING TO HIT THE MAY 2,2010 CAR SHOW HARD.GOODTIMES STYLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DO THAT FRAME BONDO!!!>..ITS A SCHWINN!!...ITS WORTH IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 08:55 PM~17242769
> *NOT MUCH DOGG....JUST TRYING TO GET OVER SOME STUFF....HEY WUT TIME R U GOING TO BE HOME TOMORROW';?
> *


I AINT GOING TO BE HOME TO AFTER 8 AT NIGHT.. I GOT ALONG DAY..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 05:24 PM~17241019
> *LOOK LIKE U HAD A GOODTIMES.. CANT WAIT TO BE OUT THERE WITH GT EDITION ILL BE GOING TO STATE TO STATE.
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 04:42 PM~17239917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISPENSA I DIDNT WERE MY GT SHIRT MY LOVELY WIFE FORGOTET. DONT THINK I WAS SCARED EVERY THINK WAS @ THE LAST MINUT. BUT HAD FUN REPRESENTING GT TO THE FULL IST. ( THERES MORE PIC OF THE SHOWS IN MY SPACE OF THE OTHER BIKES.
> *


looking good david keep up the good work


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 09:00 PM~17242847
> *DO THAT FRAME BONDO!!!>..ITS A SCHWINN!!...ITS WORTH IT!
> *


IDK THIS GUY ON HERE JUICYJ MAKES SOME BADASS FRAMES AND BUILT TO LAST AND WE ALREADY TOLD HIM TO MAKE A GREEN FRAME FOR THE HULK.I NOW WHAT U MEAN ITS A SCHWINN.BUT HERE THE BODY SHOPS COST TO MUCH TO PAINT.WE CAN DO THAT AND TAKE IT WITH TURTLE.BUT LET US GET UP ON OUR FEET AFTER THE PROSPECTING FOR GT


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
A BIG HI FROM THE GUYS FROM 514 LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB !!!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245920
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> A BIG  HI  FROM THE GUYS FROM  514  LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB  !!!!!!
> *


OOOOOOOLA AMIGOS :wave: THANK YOU FOR STOPING BY AND SHOWING LOVE.WILL DO THE SAME RESPECT+RESPECT=ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 11:26 PM~17244601
> *I AINT GOING TO BE HOME TO AFTER 8 AT NIGHT.. I GOT ALONG DAY..
> *


IMA ROLL BY LIKE AT 830


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245920
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> A BIG  HI  FROM THE GUYS FROM  514  LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB  !!!!!!
> *


WUZ UP BRO!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 08:19 AM~17246424
> *WUZ UP BRO!
> *


WAT IT DEW FLEET PM ME YOUR EMAIL.HELP ME POST SOME PICS


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 10:38 AM~17246102
> *OOOOOOOLA AMIGOS :wave: THANK YOU FOR STOPING BY AND SHOWING LOVE.WILL DO THE SAME RESPECT+RESPECT=ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILY
> *


RIGHT YOU ARE AMIGOS !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:
RESPECT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 11:19 AM~17246424
> *WUZ UP BRO!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 07:48 AM~17245794
> *IDK THIS GUY ON HERE JUICYJ MAKES SOME BADASS FRAMES AND BUILT TO LAST AND WE ALREADY TOLD HIM TO MAKE A GREEN FRAME FOR THE HULK.I NOW WHAT U MEAN ITS A SCHWINN.BUT HERE THE BODY SHOPS COST TO MUCH TO PAINT.WE CAN DO THAT AND TAKE IT WITH TURTLE.BUT LET US GET UP ON OUR FEET AFTER THE PROSPECTING FOR GT
> *



BUT EVEN THOUGH YOUR DOING ONETHER FRAME YOU WILL STILL PAINT
IT WOULDNT IT BE THE SAME PRICE FOR THE SCHWINN? OR THEY CHARGE
MORE FOR BEING A SCHWINN?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW WENDY CAN YOU HELP ME UPLAOD SOME PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2010, 04:43 PM~17239377
> *HOW MUCH PM ME
> 
> HANDLE BARS
> SMALL TWISTED PEDALS
> SPROCKET
> LIGHT BULB
> *


LET ME SEE WHAT FLEET SAYS
AND THEN ILL HIT YOU UP...
*SMALL TWISTED PEDALS
SPROCKET
LIGHT BULB*
THESE PARTS ARE GOLD


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 08:34 AM~17246578
> *BUT EVEN THOUGH YOUR DOING ONETHER FRAME YOU WILL STILL PAINT
> IT WOULDNT IT BE THE SAME PRICE FOR THE SCHWINN? OR THEY CHARGE
> MORE FOR BEING A SCHWINN?
> *


IT DONT MATTER IF ITS CHINA OR SCHWINN.HERE BIDY SHOPS CHARGE $450 JUST FOR A PLANE ONE COLOR FRAME WITH NO FLAKES AND SUCK ASS CLEAR OR 3D STUFF :0 IT SUCKS BCS WE ONLY HAVE ONE GUY IN TOWN THAT TAKES BIKE FRAMES.SO IF WE BUY IT ON HERE IS FOR $220 SHIPPED AND NICE BODY WORK WITH LOST OF CLEAR AND A BIT OF FLAKE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 08:31 AM~17246550
> *RIGHT YOU ARE  AMIGOS  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> RESPECT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR.I LIKE SHOWING PPL THAT WERE NOT GANG BANGERS OR SOME STUPID SHIT LIKE THAT.WERE JUST ARTIST FOR BUILDING ARE BIKES ARE WAY :biggrin: AND TOGETHER WE CAN CHANGE THE FACE OF LOWRIDER CULTURE AND LIFESTYLE.I LOVE MEETING NEW FRIENDS EVERY DAY BCS YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN YOU NEED THEM


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 08:39 AM~17246618
> *IT DONT MATTER IF ITS CHINA OR SCHWINN.HERE BODY SHOPS CHARGE $450 JUST FOR A PLANE ONE COLOR FRAME WITH NO FLAKES AND SUCK ASS CLEAR OR 3D STUFF :0 IT SUCKS BCS WE ONLY HAVE ONE GUY IN TOWN THAT TAKES BIKE FRAMES.SO IF WE BUY IT ON HERE IS FOR $220 SHIPPED AND NICE BODY WORK WITH LOST OF CLEAR AND A BIT OF FLAKE.
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 09:35 AM~17246585
> *WAT IT DEW WENDY CAN YOU HELP ME UPLAOD SOME PICS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


SURE 
ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE OF YOUR SCREEN IT SAYS IMAGE UPLOADER
CLICK THERE AND THEN YOULL SEE A FEW LONG BOXES THAT ON THE SIDE
IT SAYS BROWSE...
CLICK ON BROWSE AND IT WILL SHOW YOU YOUR PICTURES 
CHOOSE THE PICTURE YOU WANT AND CLICK ON IT THEN CLICK
*OPEN* ONCE YOU CLICK ON OPEN ITLL SEND YOU BACK TO THOSE
LONG BOXES WITH THE BROWSE WORD ON THE SIDE YOU CAN UPLOAD
UP TO 5 PICS JUST DOING THE SAME ALL OVER AGAIN CLICKING ON BROWSE
ONCE YOUR DONE CLICK ON* UPLOAD* ON THE BOTTOM IT WILL SHOW YOU
A BOX WITH SOME LETTERS CLICK ON COPY AND YOU COME BACK TO LAY IT
LOW AND RIGHT CLICK AND PASTE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 09:39 AM~17246618
> *IT DONT MATTER IF ITS CHINA OR SCHWINN.HERE BIDY SHOPS CHARGE $450 JUST FOR A PLANE ONE COLOR FRAME WITH NO FLAKES AND SUCK ASS CLEAR OR 3D STUFF :0 IT SUCKS BCS WE ONLY HAVE ONE GUY IN TOWN THAT TAKES BIKE FRAMES.SO IF WE BUY IT ON HERE IS FOR $220 SHIPPED AND NICE BODY WORK WITH LOST OF CLEAR AND A BIT OF FLAKE.
> *



:uh: I GET YOU  
WELL THAT SUCKS...
THEN YOUR BETTER OFF WORKING WITH
TURTLE HE DOES ALL THAT STUFF BODY WORK
AND PAINT FOR A WAY CHEAPER PRICE THEN $450..PEOPLE
FROM LONG DISTANCE HAVE HAD HIM WORK ON THERE BIKES....
AND SO FAR ALL THE COSTUMERS HAVE BEEN SATISFIED GIVING BACK
SOME GOOD FEED BACK....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 08:12 AM~17245920
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> A BIG  HI  FROM THE GUYS FROM  514  LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB  !!!!!!
> *



*GOOD MORNING!*
 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 08:49 AM~17246700
> *SURE
> ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE OF YOUR SCREEN IT SAYS IMAGE UPLOADER
> CLICK THERE AND THEN YOULL SEE A FEW LONG BOXES THAT ON THE SIDE
> IT SAYS BROWSE...
> CLICK ON BROWSE AND IT WILL SHOW YOU YOUR PICTURES
> CHOOSE THE PICTURE YOU WANT AND CLICK ON IT THEN CLICK
> OPEN ONCE YOU CLICK ON OPEN ITLL SEND YOU BACK TO THOSE
> LONG BOXES WITH THE BROWSE WORD ON THE SIDE YOU CAN UPLOAD
> UP TO 5 PICS JUST DOING THE SAME ALL OVER AGAIN CLICKING ON BROWSE
> ONCE YOUR DONE CLICK ON UPLOAD ON THE BOTTOM IT WILL SHOW YOU
> A BOX WITH SOME LETTERS CLICK ON COPY AND YOU COME BACK TO LAY IT
> LOW AND RIGHT CLICK AND PASTE
> *


THANK YOU SO MUCH WENDY NOW I KNOW HOW :biggrin: I FELT DUM FOR A MIN :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 08:53 AM~17246734
> *:uh: I GET YOU
> WELL THAT SUCKS...
> THEN YOUR BETTER OFF WORKING WITH
> TURTLE HE DOES ALL THAT STUFF BODY WORK
> AND PAINT FOR A WAY CHEAPER PRICE THEN $450..PEOPLE
> FROM LONG DISTANCE HAVE HAD HIM WORK ON THERE BIKES....
> AND SO FAR ALL THE COSTUMERS HAVE BEEN SATISFIED GIVING BACK
> SOME GOOD FEED BACK....
> *


VERY TRUE MY FRAME IS GOING TO TURTLE I WANT TO SAY AROUND OCT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 09:00 AM~17246789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY CUZIN HELPING US MAKEING THE MAGATRON TURN TABLE.MAD PROPS FOR MY CUZIN.THIS TURNTABLE WILL TURN 4 BIKES ON DISPLAY.WERE STILL IN THE WORKS BCS THE BIKES ARE SUPER HEAVY.BUT NOT TO WORRY WHIILE IT HAPPEN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 10:00 AM~17246789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAAAAAAM! THATS A BIG TURN TABLE...HOW ARE YOU GONNA
GET THAT AROUND....YOU HAVE A TRUCK?....IT LOOKS PRETTY HEAVY
TOO....CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINALLY DONE.....ITS LOOKS
LIKE ITS GONNA LOOK CLEAN!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 10:02 AM~17246800
> *THANK YOU SO MUCH WENDY NOW I KNOW HOW :biggrin: I FELT DUM FOR A MIN :biggrin:
> *


NO WORRIES WELL ALL GO THROUGH THE SAME IT TOOK ME A WHILE
TO GET THE HANG OF IT....MY HUSBAND DIDNT WANT TO DO IT FOR ME
ANYMORE SO I HAD TO LEARN.....YOU CAN ALSO FIX YOUR PICS STRAIGHT
BY RIGHT CLICKING IT AND GO TO COUNTERCLOCK....TILL ITS STRAIGHT UP..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 09:21 AM~17246944
> *DAAAAAAM! THATS A BIG TURN TABLE...HOW ARE YOU GONNA
> GET THAT AROUND....YOU HAVE A TRUCK?....IT LOOKS PRETTY HEAVY
> TOO....CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINALLY DONE.....ITS LOOKS
> LIKE ITS GONNA LOOK CLEAN!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT EVERYTHING IS BIGGER IN TEXAS :biggrin: JK LOL NA IT WILL BE CLEAN.WE ONLY HAVE TWO WEEKS TO FINISH IT FOR THE SHOW :happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 09:24 AM~17246970
> *NO WORRIES WELL ALL GO THROUGH THE SAME IT TOOK ME A WHILE
> TO GET THE HANG OF IT....MY HUSBAND DIDNT WANT TO DO IT FOR ME
> ANYMORE SO I HAD TO LEARN.....YOU CAN ALSO FIX YOUR PICS STRAIGHT
> BY RIGHT CLICKING IT AND GO TO COUNTERCLOCK....TILL ITS STRAIGHT UP..
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOH NICE INFO ILL DO THAT NEXT TIME


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 10:32 AM~17247045
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT EVERYTHING IS BIGGER IN TEXAS :biggrin: JK LOL NA IT WILL BE CLEAN.WE ONLY HAVE TWO WEEKS TO FINISH IT FOR THE SHOW  :happysad:
> *



WOW :0 ! 2 WEEKS...
TIME PASSES BY QUICK BUT I THINK THE HARDEST PART
IS TO DO THE BASE...THE UPHOLSTRY IS FASTER..YOULL MAKE
IT ON TIME...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 09:34 AM~17247073
> *WOW  :0 ! 2 WEEKS...
> TIME PASSES BY QUICK BUT I THINK THE HARDEST PART
> IS TO DO THE BASE...THE UPHOLSTRY IS FASTER..YOULL MAKE
> IT ON TIME...
> *


WE WILL  WERE JUST PUSHING :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 10:36 AM~17247095
> *WE WILL   WERE JUST PUSHING :biggrin:
> *



THATS GOOD THAT IS WHAT IS ALL ABOUT....
SO NOW THAT YOU KNOW HOW TO POST PICS...
POST SOME PICS UP ONCE THE TURNTABLE IS DONE :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINALLY DONE.....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 11:42 AM~17246654
> *YES SIR.I LIKE SHOWING PPL THAT WERE NOT GANG BANGERS OR SOME STUPID SHIT LIKE THAT.WERE JUST ARTIST FOR BUILDING ARE BIKES ARE WAY  :biggrin: AND TOGETHER WE CAN CHANGE THE FACE OF LOWRIDER CULTURE AND LIFESTYLE.I LOVE MEETING NEW FRIENDS EVERY DAY BCS YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN YOU NEED THEM
> *


WOW :wow: MEN I THINK 150/100 LIKE YOU HOMIE LOWRIDING IS ART ALL THE WAY & 
A GROWING UP CULTURE & IF WE STICK TOGETER WE WILL ONLY GET STRONGER !!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: I WOULD LIKE TO GET TO KNOW YOU BETTER CUZ YOU LOOK LIKE A REAL
COOL DUDE LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 09:39 AM~17247130
> *THATS GOOD THAT IS WHAT IS ALL ABOUT....
> SO NOW THAT YOU KNOW HOW TO POST PICS...
> POST SOME PICS UP ONCE THE TURNTABLE IS DONE :biggrin:
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINALLY DONE.....
> *


TTTTTTTTTEN FOUR


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

turn table looking good hector


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 09:46 AM~17247195
> *WOW  :wow:  MEN  I THINK 150/100  LIKE  YOU  HOMIE  LOWRIDING IS  ART  ALL THE WAY  &
> A GROWING UP CULTURE & IF WE  STICK TOGETER  WE WILL  ONLY  GET STRONGER !!!!    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  I WOULD LIKE  TO GET  TO KNOW  YOU BETTER  CUZ  YOU LOOK LIKE A REAL
> COOL  DUDE  LOWRIDER  4  EVER  BROTHER  !!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YOU GOT IT I DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT 1ST PLACE.I CAME OUT OF THE CAR SHOW WITH NEW FRIENDS THAT LOVE THE SAME SPORT I LOVE AS WILL.FOR THEM I WILL HELP THEM IN EVERY WAY I CAN.BCS PPL LIKE OURSELF ONLY UNDERSTAND EACHOTHER IN THIS VERY RESPECTED LOWRIDER WORLD.ONLY A FEW HAVE THE GIFT WE HAVE TO TURN SOMETHING SO SIMPLE INTO A BEAUTIFUL PEACE OF ART  FRIENDSHIP AND PEACE IS THE ONLY WAY TO KEEP THIS ALIVE.THE ONE AND ONLY LOWRIDER WORLD


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 20 2010, 09:56 AM~17247287
> *turn table looking good hector
> *


THANK YOU WEST WEST.ONLY TWO WEEKS TO GET IT RITE AND WORKING.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 01:03 PM~17247359
> *YOU GOT IT I DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT 1ST PLACE.I CAME OUT OF THE CAR SHOW WITH NEW FRIENDS THAT LOVE THE SAME SPORT I LOVE AS WILL.FOR THEM I WILL HELP THEM IN EVERY WAY I CAN.BCS PPL LIKE OURSELF ONLY UNDERSTAND EACHOTHER IN THIS VERY RESPECTED LOWRIDER WORLD.ONLY A FEW HAVE THE GIFT WE HAVE TO TURN SOMETHING SO SIMPLE INTO A BEAUTIFUL PEACE OF ART  FRIENDSHIP AND PEACE IS THE ONLY WAY TO KEEP THIS ALIVE.THE ONE AND ONLY LOWRIDER WORLD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 11:06 AM~17247391
> *THANK YOU WEST WEST.ONLY TWO WEEKS TO GET IT RITE AND WORKING.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 08:15 AM~17246370
> *IMA ROLL BY LIKE AT 830
> *



YOUR GOING TO MY HOUSE. IF YOU STILL WANT THE GIRLS FRAME FOR THAT SAME PRICE LET ME KNOW. BRING THE MONEY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 08:38 AM~17246612
> *LET ME SEE WHAT FLEET SAYS
> AND THEN ILL HIT YOU UP...
> SMALL TWISTED PEDALS
> SPROCKET
> LIGHT BULB
> THESE PARTS ARE GOLD
> *



I KNOW WANT THEM FOR THE ORANGE BIKE.


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 20 2010, 01:22 PM~17249129
> *:wow:
> *


WAT IT DEW DAVID :wave: CONGRANTS ON YOUR WINS GT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 19 2010, 05:42 PM~17239917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISPENSA I DIDNT WERE MY GT SHIRT MY LOVELY WIFE FORGOTET. DONT THINK I WAS SCARED EVERY THINK WAS @ THE LAST MINUT. BUT HAD FUN REPRESENTING GT TO THE FULL IST. ( THERES MORE PIC OF THE SHOWS IN MY SPACE OF THE OTHER BIKES.
> *



*CONGRATS TO THE CERVANTES FAMILY! YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IN
ALOT OF WORK.....BEHIND A SUCSESFUL MAN THERES A GREAT WOMAN
STANDING TO HIS SIDE.....THUMBS UP FOR YOUR WIFE AND KIDS THAT
SUPPORT YOUR SPORT AND STAND TO YOUR SIDE.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2010, 01:59 PM~17248920
> *I KNOW WANT THEM FOR THE ORANGE BIKE.
> *


OH OK LET ME SEE WHAT FLEET SAYS THEN ILL HIT YOU UP


----------



## Fleetangel

hey hector i like the turntable!!!>



wendy ur inbox is full again!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 02:56 PM~17249465
> *hey hector i like the turntable!!!>
> wendy ur inbox is full again!
> *



ITS PROBABLY TRIPPIN CAUSE I JUST WENT IN THERE
AND I HAVE ALOT OF SPACE LEFT....I CLEANED IT OUT...LETS
SEE TRY AGAIN...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 01:56 PM~17249465
> *hey hector i like the turntable!!!>
> wendy ur inbox is full again!
> *


THANK YOU ITS CALLED TURN TABLE MEGATRON :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 02:01 PM~17249504
> *ITS PROBABLY TRIPPIN CAUSE I JUST WENT IN THERE
> AND I HAVE ALOT OF SPACE LEFT....I CLEANED IT OUT...LETS
> SEE TRY AGAIN...
> *


it worked!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 02:04 PM~17249528
> *THANK YOU ITS CALLED TURN TABLE MEGATRON :biggrin:
> *


HOW HEAVY IS IT?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 03:05 PM~17249536
> *it worked!
> *


ALRIGHT GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

FLEET IM LOGING OUT IF YOU NEED TO CALL ME
YOU GOT MY NUMBER.....LATERZ! :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 02:06 PM~17249541
> *HOW HEAVY IS IT?
> *


ABOUT 180-190 POUNDS :0 I KNOW ITS HEAVY BUT WE NEED THAT WIEGHT BCS ITS GOING TO TURN 4 BIKES AT A TIME TWO 20" 0NE 16" AND THE 26" :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 01:46 PM~17249354
> *CONGRATS TO THE CERVANTES FAMILY! YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IN
> ALOT OF WORK.....BEHIND A SUCSESFUL MAN THERES A GREAT WOMAN
> STANDING TO HIS SIDE.....THUMBS UP FOR YOUR WIFE AND KIDS THAT
> SUPPORT YOUR SPORT AND STAND TO YOUR SIDE..... :thumbsup:
> *


 THANK U. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 02:20 PM~17249656
> *ABOUT 180-190 POUNDS :0 I KNOW ITS HEAVY BUT WE NEED THAT WIEGHT BCS ITS GOING TO TURN 4 BIKES AT A TIME TWO 20" 0NE 16" AND THE 26" :biggrin:
> *


U GOTTA LEVEL IT!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2010, 02:35 PM~17249809
> *U GOTTA LEVEL IT!!!
> *


YET BUT WERE NOT THERE YET I HAVE TO GET THE MOTOR TODAY THEN WE GO FROM THERE.WE STILL NEED THE WELD THE BIMS AND PLACE THE BIKES IN PLACE TO SEE IF THE MOTOR WILL HANDLE ALL THAT WIEGHT :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 02:38 PM~17249827
> *YET BUT WERE NOT THERE YET I HAVE TO GET THE MOTOR TODAY THEN WE GO FROM THERE.WE STILL NEED THE WELD THE BIMS AND PLACE THE BIKES IN PLACE TO SEE IF THE MOTOR WILL HANDLE ALL THAT WIEGHT :happysad:
> *


ADD UP ALL THE WEIGHT OF THE BIKES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 20 2010, 01:49 PM~17249380
> *OH OK LET ME SEE WHAT FLEET SAYS THEN ILL HIT YOU UP
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 20 2010, 01:22 PM~17249129
> *:wow:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 09:00 AM~17246789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANGS IT GOING TO LOOK NICE. BUT WHERE U HAVE THE DONKEYS AT... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION..... THEY ADD MORE CLEAR ...STILL GOT SHOOT PATTERNS AND DO MURALS.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2010, 04:09 PM~17250559
> *GT EDITION..... THEY ADD MORE CLEAR ...STILL GOT SHOOT PATTERNS AND DO MURALS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it coming out bad ass keep pushing !!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 20 2010, 04:19 PM~17250663
> *it coming out  bad ass keep pushing !!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## David Cervantes

were is everyone @ :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 20 2010, 07:29 PM~17252833
> *were is everyone @ :wow:
> *



THERE WAS A LOT PEOPLE ON HERE EARLIER NOW SO QUEIT.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2010, 05:09 PM~17250559
> *GT EDITION..... THEY ADD MORE CLEAR ...STILL GOT SHOOT PATTERNS AND DO MURALS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 20 2010, 10:11 PM~17255235
> *looks good
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Apr 20 2010, 10:25 PM~17255386
> *whatz up GOOD TIMERS
> *



WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW U BEEM


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2010, 04:07 PM~17250547
> *THANGS IT GOING TO LOOK NICE. BUT WHERE U HAVE THE DONKEYS AT...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE DONKEY IS GETTING SHIPPED TODAY FROM MEXICO.THAT DONKEY COST ME $200.000 :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: HI GUYS !!!! 
:wave: :wave: FROM ALL THE GUYS OF LUXURIOUS MTL !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 07:46 AM~17257327
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  HI  GUYS  !!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  FROM  ALL  THE GUYS  OF LUXURIOUS MTL  !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WAS GOOD LUXURIOUS BROTHERS ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2010, 05:09 PM~17250559
> *GT EDITION..... THEY ADD MORE CLEAR ...STILL GOT SHOOT PATTERNS AND DO MURALS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHOS DOING YOUR MURRALS?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAY GUYS HAS ANYONE GOT THE REGISTRATION FORM FROM
THE LOW RIDER SHOW IN SAN BRNADINO?
I HAVENT RECEIVED MINE :uh: *

*DO YOU GUYS ALL WANT TO SEND THE REGS. AT THE SAME TIME*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 07:46 AM~17257327
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  HI  GUYS  !!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  FROM  ALL  THE GUYS  OF LUXURIOUS MTL  !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP BRO HOW ARE YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 AM~17258007
> *WHOS DOING YOUR MURRALS?
> *




THAT GUY WIRO THAT DID MY PIRATE BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 21 2010, 09:12 AM~17258040
> *HAY GUYS HAS ANYONE GOT THE REGISTRATION FORM FROM
> THE LOW RIDER SHOW IN SAN BRNADINO?
> I HAVENT RECEIVED MINE  :uh:
> 
> DO YOU GUYS ALL WANT TO SEND THE REGS. AT THE SAME TIME
> *



IM SENDING MINES IN ALREADY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GOOD TIMES


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS UP YOUNGSTA'S KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN.....GT............. :biggrin: *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 21 2010, 03:14 PM~17261465
> *waz up GOOD TIMES
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 21 2010, 03:15 PM~17261470
> *WHATS UP YOUNGSTA'S KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN.....GT............. :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 01:28 PM~17258687
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW ARE YOU
> *


real good i just hade more details to my bike today 
to upgrade it even more !!!!! :yes: :yes: 
beside that my brooken arm is gething better but that,s small details .. 
i really like that new project of your mostly the wheels 1 day i will do some like that to fit the d-ice was it really expensif ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 04:27 PM~17262191
> *real good i just  hade more details  to my bike today
> to  upgrade it even  more  !!!!!  :yes:  :yes:
> beside  that my brooken  arm is gething  better but that,s small  details  ..
> i really like  that new project of your mostly the wheels 1 day i will  do some like that to fit the d-ice was it  really  expensif  ???
> *



THATS GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. YOU HAVE A NICE BIKE IT TAKES TIME. MY RIMS WERE I PAYED 385 FOR BOTH AND STILL GOT TO GET THEM CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVING. ITS TAKES ALOT TIME AND MONEY.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ...


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

>


[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:
[/quote]
wazup GT :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:
[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 07:38 PM~17262295
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. YOU HAVE A NICE BIKE IT TAKES TIME. MY RIMS WERE  I PAYED 385 FOR BOTH AND STILL GOT TO GET THEM CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVING. ITS TAKES ALOT TIME AND MONEY.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ...
> *


 :wow: damm 385 $$ is good who made them ??? 
yeah you tell me :biggrin: 
take alot of money & time 4 sure but i love to push the limite all the way ttt !!! 
thx bro 4 the info !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUD UP GOODTIMERS!


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 AM~17258007
> *WHOS DOING YOUR MURRALS?
> *


that thang is flaked out, lookn good


----------



## classic53

what up FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 21 2010, 08:07 PM~17264677
> *what up  FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP BRO!!...HOWS EVERYTHING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 07:45 PM~17264325
> *:wow: damm  385 $$ is good  who made them ???
> yeah you tell me  :biggrin:
> take alot of money  &  time  4  sure  but  i love to push the limite all the way  ttt  !!!
> thx bro  4 the info  !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



JAGSTER DID THEM FOR ME. O I THOUGHT IT WAS ALOT HAHAHAH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Apr 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17264393
> *that thang is flaked out, lookn good
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 21 2010, 08:07 PM~17264677
> *what up  FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2010, 11:44 PM~17265392
> *JAGSTER DID THEM FOR ME. O I THOUGHT IT WAS ALOT HAHAHAH
> *


:biggrin:   YEAH IT,S A LARGE AMOUNT OF MONEY BUT LESS THENE I TOUGH
IT WAS !!!! :biggrin:  
THX 4 THE INFO BRO I,LL GET IN CONTACT WHIT JAGSTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2010, 05:21 AM~17268356
> *:biggrin:      YEAH  IT,S  A  LARGE  AMOUNT  OF MONEY BUT LESS THENE I TOUGH
> IT  WAS  !!!!  :biggrin:
> THX  4 THE INFO  BRO  I,LL  GET  IN CONTACT  WHIT  JAGSTER
> *



cool anytime bro....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOODMORING FAM BAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 07:04 AM~17268757
> *GOODMORING FAM BAM
> *



whats up bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUST GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND.ME AND THE WIFE ARE GOING TO DFW TO MEET WITH JOSE,CHUCKS AND WEST. hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 07:27 AM~17268888
> *JUST GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND.ME AND THE WIFE ARE GOING TO DFW TO MEET WITH JOSE,CHUCKS AND WEST. hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *



damn chucks from the army... damn good luck bro.....  .... 

















hahaha nah im playn with u bro chucks good guys dont be nervous.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 22 2010, 07:33 AM~17268940
> *damn chucks from the army... damn good luck bro.....   ....
> hahaha nah im playn with u bro chucks good guys dont be nervous.
> *


IS NOT THAT ITS THAT THIS WILL BE FUCKING KOOL TO SHEAK CHUCKS HAND.TO THE FIRST PERSON TO BUILD A LOWRIDER IN IRAQ :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: YYYYYES 1ST LOWRIDER IN IIIIIIIIIIIIRAQ.SAME THING WITH JOSE FROM DFW MAN HIS A KOOL GUY.HIS LETTING US STAY AT HIS HOUSE.ITS ALL ABOUT THAT GT FAMILY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 08:27 AM~17268888
> *JUST GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND.ME AND THE WIFE ARE GOING TO DFW TO MEET WITH JOSE,CHUCKS AND WEST. hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :0 :biggrin: 
OH WOW! THATS GREAT! 
TAKE PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN....LOL!
DONT NEED TO WISH YOU GOOD LUCK CHUCKY IS A
GOOD PERSON.....YOULL FEEL COMFTERBUL AROUND HIM...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!!*

:tongue: :rimshot: :rimshot: :wow: :wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 08:27 AM~17268888
> *JUST GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND.ME AND THE WIFE ARE GOING TO DFW TO MEET WITH JOSE,CHUCKS AND WEST. hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ill hit up jose before i get into dallas


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 22 2010, 09:44 AM~17270036
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> OH WOW! THATS GREAT!
> TAKE PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN....LOL!
> DONT NEED TO WISH YOU GOOD LUCK CHUCKY IS A
> GOOD PERSON.....YOULL FEEL COMFTERBUL AROUND HIM...
> *


GOODMORNING WENDY :biggrin: IT DIDNT HAPPEN :roflmao: OK ILL TAKE LOTS OF PICS.THANKS FOR THE REMINDER :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 11:05 AM~17270207
> *GOODMORNING WENDY  :biggrin: IT DIDNT HAPPEN :roflmao: OK ILL TAKE LOTS OF PICS.THANKS FOR THE REMINDER :cheesy:
> *


charging my battery to the camera right now  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 22 2010, 10:07 AM~17270222
> *charging my battery to the camera right now   :biggrin:
> *


GOODMORNING WEST.SOUNDS GOOD IT WILL HAPPEN :biggrin: ILL HAVE LIKE 20 CHIPS TO STORE PICS :biggrin: OUR YOU GOING TO MAKE IT BY SAT?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 11:09 AM~17270243
> *GOODMORNING WEST.SOUNDS GOOD IT WILL HAPPEN :biggrin: ILL HAVE LIKE 20 CHIPS TO STORE PICS :biggrin: OUR YOU GOING TO MAKE IT BY SAT?
> *


ill be there sunday cuz my sister is getting married saturday in houston :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 07:42 AM~17269016
> *IS NOT THAT ITS THAT THIS WILL BE FUCKING KOOL TO SHEAK CHUCKS HAND.TO THE FIRST PERSON TO BUILD A LOWRIDER IN IRAQ :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow: YYYYYES 1ST LOWRIDER IN IIIIIIIIIIIIRAQ.SAME THING WITH JOSE FROM DFW MAN HIS A KOOL GUY.HIS LETTING US STAY AT HIS HOUSE.ITS ALL ABOUT THAT GT FAMILY
> *



DAMN I WISH I WAS OUT THERE TO KICK WITH U GUYS TO... MEET EVERYBODY FROM TEXAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 22 2010, 09:46 AM~17270056
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!!
> 
> :tongue:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :wow:  :wave:
> *



GOOD MORNING. READY FOR SATURDAY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 11:05 AM~17270207
> *GOODMORNING WENDY  :biggrin: IT DIDNT HAPPEN :roflmao: OK ILL TAKE LOTS OF PICS.THANKS FOR THE REMINDER :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS KOOL I WAS JUST JOKING GO AND ENJOY YOUR SELF AND YOUR FAMILY...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 22 2010, 11:59 AM~17270699
> *GOOD MORNING. READY FOR SATURDAY
> *



HELLO JR.
YES WE ARE READY TO HIT 805 ON SATURDAY IM WORKING
ON GETTING A BABY SITTER FOR MY GIRLS.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 22 2010, 11:13 AM~17270839
> *HELLO JR.
> YES WE ARE READY TO HIT 805 ON SATURDAY IM WORKING
> ON GETTING A BABY SITTER FOR MY GIRLS.....
> *


AWWW YOUR NOT TAKN THE LIL ONES. THEY WANT TO HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME TACOS. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 22 2010, 11:12 AM~17270826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS KOOL I WAS JUST JOKING GO AND ENJOY YOUR SELF AND YOUR FAMILY...
> *


 :biggrin: LOL OFFCOURSE WILL HAVE FUN.ANYTHING WITH THE GT FAM BAM IS FUN  THATS WHY ITS CALLED GOODTIMES :biggrin: ILL POST ALL PICS WHEN WE COME BACK IF GOD LETS US.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 22 2010, 11:13 AM~17270839
> *HELLO JR.
> YES WE ARE READY TO HIT 805 ON SATURDAY IM WORKING
> ON GETTING A BABY SITTER FOR MY GIRLS.....
> *


BRING THE GIRLS TOO!....WE GONNA HAVE A JOLLY JUMPER FOR THEM!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 22 2010, 11:13 AM~17270839
> *HELLO JR.
> YES WE ARE READY TO HIT 805 ON SATURDAY IM WORKING
> ON GETTING A BABY SITTER FOR MY GIRLS.....
> *


hey wendy wuz up i think u shoud take them to the party. Im taking my kids to so they could all get together and pla :happysad: .


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP DAVID!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2010, 04:03 PM~17273522
> *WUZ UP DAVID!
> *


quiuvo redi for this weekend to party!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 22 2010, 04:23 PM~17273749
> *quiuvo redi for this weekend to party!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SIMON!!!....WE STILL GOTTA BUY SOME STUFF!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2010, 04:45 PM~17273973
> *SIMON!!!....WE STILL GOTTA BUY SOME STUFF!
> *


DO U GUSS NEED ME TO BUY ENYTHING LETT ME KNOW :drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 21 2010, 07:08 PM~17264703
> *WUZ UP BRO!!...HOWS EVERYTHING?
> *


we doing good homie just working on the bikes for san berdo


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HEY GOODTIMERS HOW U ALL BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 22 2010, 05:27 PM~17274332
> *DO U GUSS NEED ME TO BUY ENYTHING LETT ME KNOW :drama:
> *


ill let u know tomorrow!!!>...got the tickets for the concert!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 22 2010, 09:00 PM~17276297
> *we doing good homie just working on the bikes for san berdo
> *


thats good!!>!...time is flying bro!!....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 22 2010, 10:16 PM~17277091
> *HEY GOODTIMERS HOW U ALL BEEN
> *


hello


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 22 2010, 11:12 PM~17277515
> *
> *



wats up


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 12:20 PM~17270878
> *:biggrin: LOL OFFCOURSE WILL HAVE FUN.ANYTHING WITH THE GT FAM BAM IS FUN  THATS WHY ITS CALLED GOODTIMES  :biggrin: ILL POST ALL PICS WHEN WE COME BACK IF GOD LETS US.
> *



:biggrin: HAVE A SAFE TRIP GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2010, 04:30 PM~17273245
> *BRING THE GIRLS TOO!....WE GONNA HAVE A JOLLY JUMPER FOR THEM!
> *


 :cheesy: THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN!!!
YEAH I MIGHT ATLEAST JUST TAKE BONNIE....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 22 2010, 04:58 PM~17273470
> *hey wendy wuz up i think u shoud take them to the party.  Im taking my kids to so they could all get together and pla :happysad: .
> *




YEAH THAT WILL BE GOOD THEY HAVENT OFFICIALLY
HAD THAT CHANCE TO PLAY....SINCE IN THE SHOWS THERES
NOT SO MUCH THINGS THAT THEY CAN DO....THANKS! SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 22 2010, 12:18 PM~17270863
> *AWWW YOUR NOT TAKN THE LIL ONES. THEY WANT TO HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME TACOS.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YEAH BONNIE DOES LOVE TACOS AND SHE MOST DEFENTLY
WNTS TO GO....SHE ALREADY TOLD ME THAT SHE IS NOT GONNA MISS
THE PARTY SPECIALLY CAUSE SHE SAYS THATS SHES FROM GOOD TIMES
SO SHE'S ON ALL HER RIGHTS TO GO AS A GUEST.....LOL!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 22 2010, 10:00 PM~17276297
> *we doing good homie just working on the bikes for san berdo
> *



:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:16 PM~17277091
> *HEY GOODTIMERS HOW U ALL BEEN
> *



HELLO THERE PRINCESS ILL SEE YOU TOMORROW :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 23 2010, 10:03 AM~17280274
> *:biggrin:  YEAH BONNIE DOES LOVE TACOS AND SHE MOST DEFENTLY
> WNTS TO GO....SHE ALREADY TOLD ME THAT SHE IS NOT GONNA MISS
> THE PARTY SPECIALLY CAUSE SHE SAYS THATS SHES FROM GOOD TIMES
> SO SHE'S ON ALL HER RIGHTS TO GO AS A GUEST.....LOL!!!!
> *



hahahaha tacos are bomb thats why.. i havent ate for days saving it all for tomorow.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave: :wave: :wave: SAME TO YOU AND THE WHOLE GT FAMILY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 23 2010, 01:55 PM~17282126
> *HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU TO WENDY... HEY WENDY ARE U GUYS TAKING THE TRAILOR FOR THE BIKES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 23 2010, 09:59 AM~17280229
> *:cheesy:  THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN!!!
> YEAH I MIGHT ATLEAST JUST TAKE BONNIE....
> *


NICE~!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 23 2010, 10:10 AM~17280337
> *hahahaha tacos are bomb thats why.. i havent ate for days saving it all for tomorow.
> *


HAHA THIS FOO!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## David Cervantes

GETING READY TO GO SEE ROBERTO CONSERT. gOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 23 2010, 04:16 PM~17283337
> *GETING READY TO GO SEE ROBERTO CONSERT. gOOD LUCK :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO!!!>..HOPE I DONT MESS UP!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2010, 04:19 PM~17283375
> *THANX BRO!!!>..HOPE I DONT MESS UP!
> *


WHAT U ARE NERVES OR WHAT.LOL :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 23 2010, 10:05 AM~17280297
> *HELLO THERE PRINCESS ILL SEE YOU TOMORROW  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


COOL IM GLAD TO SEE U AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY TOMORROW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 23 2010, 04:34 PM~17283516
> *WHAT U ARE NERVES OR WHAT.LOL :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


thanx for coming bro!!!.... :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2010, 10:24 PM~17286257
> *thanx for coming bro!!!.... :cheesy:
> *


NO TE PREOCUPES WE ARE FAMILY. U GOT DOWN :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 23 2010, 11:01 PM~17286582
> *NO TE PREOCUPES  WE ARE FAMILY. U GOT DOWN :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANX BRO!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GOOD TIMERS !!! :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2010, 03:37 PM~17282987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE PARTY IS GONNA BE IN SIMI VALLEY AT DAVIDS HOUSE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD MORNING


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 24 2010, 09:56 AM~17288660
> *GOOD MORNING
> *


WAZ UP :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 24 2010, 12:18 PM~17289248
> *WAZ UP  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE NADA JUST CHILLN AND U.


----------



## Fleetangel

BRING UR SHORTS AND BIKINI TO THE PARTY!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2010, 12:33 PM~17289584
> *BRING UR SHORTS AND BIKINI TO THE PARTY!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 11:51 PM~17293197
> *
> *


THANX FOR COMING TO THE PARTY BRO!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

FUCK IT!!!!!>...GETTING READY TO HIT A LAST MINUTE SHOW!!!!PEACE OUT!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 25 2010, 08:28 AM~17294923
> *FUCK IT!!!!!>...GETTING READY TO HIT A LAST MINUTE SHOW!!!!PEACE OUT!
> *


W1HATS UP FLEET AND THE REST OF GT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 02:16 PM~17289783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh i got this issue...congrats!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 09:32 AM~17294938
> *W1HATS UP FLEET AND THE REST OF GT
> *


Q-VO CARNAL!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 25 2010, 09:58 AM~17295091
> *Q-VO CARNAL!.....
> *



WHERE THE SHOW AT 


HEY MY BAD I DIDNT MAKE IT LAST NIGHT..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2010, 10:13 AM~17295149
> *WHERE THE SHOW AT
> HEY MY BAD I DIDNT MAKE IT LAST NIGHT..
> *


ITS COOL BRO I WAS THERE FOR LIKE AN HOUR N A HALF!!


NAA I WENT TO CHECK OUT THE CAR SHOW N ITS WACK!!....THEY WANT 45 FOR REGISTRATION!


----------



## David Cervantes

805 GOOD TIMES   :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 25 2010, 11:14 AM~17295535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 805  GOOD TIMES      :biggrin:
> *


look like u guys were having fun...


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 24 2010, 02:16 PM~17289783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what lowrider issue is that...month/year????


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 25 2010, 01:03 PM~17296116
> *what lowrider issue is that...month/year????
> *



JUNE 2010


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2010, 09:36 AM~17294964
> *oh i got this issue...congrats!
> *




THANKS CASPER


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2010, 11:41 AM~17295742
> *look like u guys were having fun...
> *


what hapend to u??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey guys what's up?? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 25 2010, 01:36 PM~17296340
> *THANKS CASPER
> *


NO PROBLEM!


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whatz up good timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

please read

alright goodtimers. i met with the guy that does laser cut parts. he wanted me to see if you guys are down to do a package deal. he said he will cut the parts for dead cheap price. but even if u guys dont want to do as a package deal. he still cut them cheap. please let me know PM ME FOR ANY QUESTION. SO WE COULD LOOK SHARP FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17298838
> *please read
> 
> alright goodtimers. i met with the guy that does laser cut parts. he wanted me to see if you guys are down to do a package deal. he said he will cut the parts for dead cheap price. but even if u guys dont want to do as a package deal. he still cut them cheap. please let me know PM ME FOR ANY QUESTION. SO WE COULD LOOK SHARP FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
> *


x2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818+Apr 25 2010, 06:47 PM~17298507-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey whatz up good timers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~Boys Envy~_@Apr 25 2010, 05:26 PM~17297829
> *hey guys what's up?? :biggrin:
> *



WUZ UP GUYS!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM.HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GREAT WEEKEND.805 PARTY HAPPY BIRTHDAY 805 AND CONGARTS TO DFW TX GT NEW CHAPTER  I LOVE THIS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PAGE 2 :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 02:39 PM~17308006
> *PAGE 2 :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 26 2010, 06:16 PM~17310110
> *:wow:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN. R U GOING NEXT WEEK TO BAKERSFIELD.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 26 2010, 06:50 AM~17303656
> *WAT IT DEW FAM BAM.HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GREAT WEEKEND.805 PARTY HAPPY BIRTHDAY 805 AND CONGARTS TO DFW TX GT NEW CHAPTER   I LOVE THIS FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie!!....how u been?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 06:32 PM~17310283
> *thanx homie!!....how u been?
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 06:33 PM~17310290
> *WHATS UP
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!!.JUST HEAR CLEANING THE ROOM!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 06:25 PM~17310208
> *WHATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN. R U GOING NEXT WEEK TO BAKERSFIELD.
> *


hey wuz up! yea we are going but on sunday. :biggrin: Are u going to the show to so u could take my shirts.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 26 2010, 06:38 PM~17310354
> *hey wuz up! yea we are going but on sunday. :biggrin: Are u going to the show to so u could take my shirts.
> *



YEA IM GOING TO TAKE THE SHIRTS. WHAT TIME YOU GUYS LEAVING SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 06:34 PM~17310309
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!!!.JUST HEAR CLEANING THE ROOM!
> *



HOW WAS THE PARTY ... .


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 06:39 PM~17310363
> *YEA IM GOING TO TAKE THE SHIRTS. WHAT TIME YOU GUYS LEAVING SUNDAY
> *


WE ARE LEVING FROM MY HOUSE @ 6 AM :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 26 2010, 06:43 PM~17310420
> *WE ARE LEVING FROM MY HOUSE @ 6 AM :biggrin:
> *



is it far from u guys or no. im thinkn about drivn out there on sunday.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 06:40 PM~17310373
> *HOW WAS THE PARTY ... .
> *


IT SOUNDED LIKE EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT!!!>..WAS THERE ONLY FOR AN HOUR!!...LOTS OF GOODTIMERS!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 06:48 PM~17310487
> *IT SOUNDED LIKE EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT!!!>..WAS THERE ONLY FOR AN HOUR!!...LOTS OF GOODTIMERS!!!!
> *


 damn i miss out.  ... are u going to bakersfield to.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 06:50 PM~17310512
> *damn i miss out.   ... are u going to bakersfield to.
> *


YES!!!...LEAVING SUNDAY MORNING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 06:55 PM~17310581
> *YES!!!...LEAVING SUNDAY MORNING
> *



is your bike ready.... :biggrin: i want to see it. it looks tight.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17310615
> *is your bike ready....  :biggrin:  i want to see it. it looks tight.
> *


WAIT TILL SUNDAY DOGG!!!!


----------



## classic53

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 26 2010, 07:03 PM~17310688
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP BRO!!!....R U GUYS GOING TO BAKERS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 07:03 PM~17310683
> *WAIT TILL SUNDAY DOGG!!!!
> *



CANT WAIT GEE... YOUR GOING TO START WORKN ON UR OTHER ONE SOON ALREADY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 26 2010, 07:03 PM~17310688
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:18 PM~17310878
> *CANT WAIT GEE... YOUR GOING TO START WORKN ON UR OTHER ONE SOON ALREADY
> *


THATS RIGHT!!!...NOW THAT I GOT THIS ONE READY!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310902
> *THATS RIGHT!!!...NOW THAT I GOT THIS ONE READY!!
> *


  COOL COOL ...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:21 PM~17310918
> * COOL COOL ...
> *


YUP....WHEN R U LEAVING TO BAKERS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17310961
> *YUP....WHEN R U LEAVING TO BAKERS?
> *



IM NOT SURE I THINK SATURDAY OR IF NOT SUNDAY.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17311082
> *IM NOT SURE I THINK SATURDAY OR IF NOT SUNDAY.
> *


COOL!!....WE LEAVING AT 6 ON SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17310961
> *YUP....WHEN R U LEAVING TO BAKERS?
> *



saturday or sunday. but im going to try for saturday so i could watch my bike when i take it.


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 06:04 PM~17310704
> *WUZ UP BRO!!!....R U GUYS GOING TO BAKERS?
> *


yep gonna go on sunday morning


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 26 2010, 10:07 PM~17313578
> *yep gonna go on sunday morning
> *


ORALE SEE U THERE BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:01 PM~17313470
> *saturday or sunday. but im going to try for saturday so i could watch my bike when i take it.
> *


WHICH BIKE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:09 PM~17313606
> *WHICH BIKE?
> *



THE ORANGE ONE. I DONT THINK I HAVE ROOM FOR THE SMALL ONE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17313624
> *THE ORANGE ONE. I DONT THINK I HAVE ROOM FOR THE SMALL ONE.
> *


OH KOOL!!!....I DONT KNOW WHO ELSE IS TAKIN BIKES YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17313691
> *OH KOOL!!!....I DONT KNOW WHO ELSE IS TAKIN BIKES YET
> *



I THINK WENDY TAKING BIKES TO. IM NOT SURE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:19 PM~17313703
> *I THINK WENDY TAKING BIKES TO. IM NOT SURE.
> *


WELL SHES GOING SO I THINK SHE IS!...HOW BOUT UR NEW PROSPECTS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17313728
> *WELL SHES GOING SO I THINK SHE IS!...HOW BOUT UR NEW PROSPECTS?
> *



HE GOING TO I THINK THEY BOTH ARE GOING. BUT I KNOW THE THREE WHEELER TAKING HIS BIKE TO SAN BERDINO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:24 PM~17313760
> *HE  GOING TO I THINK THEY BOTH ARE GOING. BUT I KNOW THE THREE WHEELER TAKING HIS BIKE TO SAN BERDINO.
> *


THATS COOL!!>...I LIKE THE TRIKE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:26 PM~17313778
> *THATS COOL!!>...I LIKE THE TRIKE!
> *



HE ALMOST IN ALREADY HE JUST NEED ONE MORE MEETING. AND THE OTHER KID SAVING HIS CASH TO DO SOME WORK. HE NEED BONDO DONE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17313789
> *HE ALMOST IN ALREADY HE JUST NEED ONE MORE MEETING. AND THE OTHER KID SAVING HIS CASH TO DO SOME WORK. HE NEED BONDO DONE.
> *


COOL COOL!!.....HEY HOW BOUT THE PURPLE STROLLER????....IS IT READY YET?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17313813
> *COOL COOL!!.....HEY HOW BOUT THE PURPLE STROLLER????....IS IT READY YET?
> *



IDK I THINK THATS MORE FOR HIS BABY JUST TO CRUISE IN.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17313823
> *IDK I THINK THATS MORE FOR HIS BABY JUST TO CRUISE IN.
> *


OH COOL...WE GOT ONE!....ALL ORIGINAL...WE GONA TAKE IT ON SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:32 PM~17313833
> *OH COOL...WE GOT ONE!....ALL ORIGINAL...WE GONA TAKE IT ON SUNDAY
> *



CLEAN CLEAN. I GOT ONE TO. BUT AINT GOING TO START PAINTING TO I KNOW WHAT THE BABY IS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17313851
> *CLEAN CLEAN. I GOT ONE TO. BUT AINT GOING TO START PAINTING TO I KNOW WHAT THE BABY IS.
> *



GRANDPA GOT IT FOR MY BABY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17313856
> *GRANDPA GOT IT FOR MY BABY
> *


THATS COOL!!!......U DAD MUST BE SO HAPPY!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17313873
> *THATS COOL!!!......U DAD MUST BE SO HAPPY!!
> *



YEA I THINK HE MORE EXCITIED THEN ME. THE BABY GOING TO BE LIKE ME GROW WITH NOTHING BUT GT IN HIS OR HER LIFE. ITS GOING TO BLEED BLUE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:38 PM~17313882
> *YEA I THINK HE MORE EXCITIED THEN ME. THE BABY GOING TO BE LIKE ME GROW WITH NOTHING BUT GT IN HIS OR HER LIFE. ITS GOING TO BLEED BLUE.  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA WISH U THE BEST HOMIE!!!!...I FINALLY FOUND SOMEONE WHOS WILLING TO SUPPORT ME WITH MY LIFESTYLE N SHES DOWN TO ROLL WITH ME!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 PM~17313903
> *HAHA WISH U THE BEST HOMIE!!!!...I FINALLY FOUND SOMEONE WHOS WILLING TO SUPPORT ME WITH MY LIFESTYLE N SHES DOWN TO ROLL WITH ME!
> *



THATS GOOD HOMIE BRING HER AROUND GET USE TO THE FAMILY. . THE BABY MOMMA THE SAME WAY. SHE WANTS TO BUILD THAT GIRLS FRAME GO HEADS UP WITH MY BIKE GT :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:45 PM~17313938
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE BRING HER AROUND GET USE TO THE FAMILY. . THE BABY MOMMA THE SAME WAY. SHE WANTS TO BUILD THAT GIRLS FRAME GO HEADS UP WITH MY BIKE GT  :angry:
> *


ULL MEET HER ON THE 23RD DOGG....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17313953
> *ULL MEET HER ON THE 23RD DOGG....
> *




COOL ... HAVE U GOT UR HANDLE BARS YET


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2010, 06:32 PM~17310283
> *thanx homie!!....how u been?
> *


UR VERY WELCOME FLEET.WEVE BEEN GREAT.WERE JUST GETTING READY FOR THE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY BUT NO TURN TABLE  WHY???? OK ITS NOT READY WE STILL GOT TO WORK ON IT BUT WE NEED TIME TO GET IT WORKING .BUT NOT TO WORRY ILL BUST OUT WITH IT NEXT CAR SHOW PROMISE :biggrin: PLUS SOMETHING ELSE :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 06:53 AM~17316012
> *UR VERY WELCOME FLEET.WEVE BEEN GREAT.WERE JUST GETTING READY FOR THE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY BUT NO TURN TABLE   WHY???? OK ITS NOT READY WE STILL GOT TO WORK ON IT BUT WE NEED TIME TO GET IT WORKING .BUT NOT TO WORRY ILL BUST OUT WITH IT NEXT CAR SHOW PROMISE  :biggrin: PLUS SOMETHING ELSE :wow:
> *



ITS OKAY HOMIE. NO NEED TO BE SORRY BRO. AT LEAST YOUR BIKES ARE GOING TO BE OUT THERE THATS ALLL IT MATTERS.  IT TAKES TIME TO GET SOME DONE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:33 AM~17316215
> *ITS OKAY HOMIE. NO NEED TO BE SORRY BRO. AT LEAST YOUR BIKES ARE GOING TO BE OUT THERE THATS ALLL IT MATTERS.   IT TAKES TIME TO GET SOME DONE.
> *


X2 :biggrin: I WANTED TO GIVE THE PPL HERE IN TOWN SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT.BUT THEY WILL OR SHOULD I SAY THEY ARE ALREADY. :wow: THE MIGHTY GT IN A SHOW NAR YOU :0 OOOOOOOMG


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 08:04 AM~17316396
> *X2 :biggrin: I WANTED TO GIVE THE PPL HERE IN TOWN SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT.BUT THEY WILL OR SHOULD I SAY THEY ARE ALREADY. :wow: THE MIGHTY GT IN A SHOW NAR YOU :0 OOOOOOOMG
> *



GOOD SHIT HOMIE. HAVE U GOT ANY MORE BIKES IN THE CLUB ..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 12:10 PM~17318760
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE. HAVE U GOT ANY MORE BIKES IN THE CLUB ..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YES SIR I GOT 6 SHOW READY BIKE MEMBERS AND ONE COMEING ITS IN THE WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 12:13 PM~17318795
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: YES SIR I GOT 6 SHOW READY BIKE MEMBERS AND ONE COMEING ITS IN THE WORKS :biggrin:
> *



DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN PERSON HOMIE. I WANT TO TAKE A TRIP OUT THERE. BUT I WANT TO TAKE GT OUT THERE TO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I SEE YOU DAVID. :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 12:15 PM~17318810
> *DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN PERSON HOMIE. I WANT TO TAKE A TRIP OUT THERE. BUT I WANT TO TAKE GT OUT THERE TO.
> *


YES SIR YOU SHOULD DO THAT ONE DAY WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ANY GT BROTHER COME SUPPORT US :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 12:18 PM~17318846
> *YES SIR YOU SHOULD DO THAT ONE DAY WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ANY GT BROTHER COME SUPPORT US :biggrin:
> *



HOW FAR IS IT FROM LA DRIVING THERE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 12:19 PM~17318849
> *HOW FAR IS IT FROM LA DRIVING THERE.
> *


 :wow: :uh: LIKE 1 DAY AND 10 HOURS :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TEXAS GT IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TEXAS GT IN THE HOUSE


----------



## D-ice69

LOOKING GOOOD GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:   
FROM ME D-ICEY-J AND ALL THE REST OF THE LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB !!!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:biggrin: THANK YOU "D" AND THE WHOLE LUXURIOUS CREW :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17319324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TEXAS GT IN THE HOUSE
> *


NICE RIDES HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:51 PM~17313984
> *COOL ... HAVE U GOT UR HANDLE BARS YET
> *


IMGETTING THEM THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17319324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TEXAS GT IN THE HOUSE
> *


keep pushing good work loking good. GT FAMILY :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 04:48 PM~17319756
> *:biggrin: THANK YOU "D" AND THE WHOLE LUXURIOUS CREW  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 04:48 PM~17319756
> *:biggrin: THANK YOU "D" AND THE WHOLE LUXURIOUS CREW  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 04:05 PM~17319324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TEXAS GT IN THE HOUSE
> *


I REALLY LIKE THE ORANGE 1 WHIT THE 2 COLORS FAN WHEELS !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 05:15 PM~17321825
> *WAZ UP FAMILIA :wow:
> *


Q-VO DAVID!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 27 2010, 05:45 PM~17322143
> *Q-VO DAVID!
> *


not much just here chiling with the family. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLO GT FAMILY THIS IS DAVID'S WIFE I JUST WANT TO ASK THE GT FAMILY TO PRAY DAVID. WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT HE IS HAVING PROBLEMS WITH HIS LIVER AND WE WILL NOT KNOW HOW BAD IT IS TILL ALL THE TEST COME BAKE .THANKS GT FAMILY. I WILL KEPE HEVERYONE UP DATED. THANK U. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 06:31 PM~17322647
> *HELLO GT FAMILY THIS IS DAVID'S WIFE I JUST WANT TO ASK THE GT FAMILY TO PRAY DAVID. WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT HE IS HAVING PROBLEMS WITH HIS LIVER AND WE WILL NOT KNOW HOW BAD IT IS TILL ALL THE TEST COME BAKE .THANKS GT FAMILY. I WILL KEPE HEVERYONE UP DATED. THANK U.  :angel:  :angel:
> *


wutzzz????.....HOPE HE GETS BETTER!!!>..WUTEVER U GUYS NEED WE R HERE TO HELP!


----------



## Fleetangel

all car clubs to our 2nd Annual Car & Cycle Show taking place on May 23, 2010 at the Ventura County Fairgrounds in Ventura, CA. Last years 1st Annual show was a sell out and great sucess!!! This year, we anticipate a bigger crowd as well as a bigger number of participants!!!! For more info or registration forms, log on to www.californiacarandcycyleshow.com 
or you can call (805) 218-3310 or (805)896-0721.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 01:03 PM~17319307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TEXAS GT IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


BIKES ARE LOOKING GOOD BRO..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 12:58 PM~17319265
> *:wow:  :uh: LIKE 1 DAY AND 10 HOURS  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN THATS A ROAD TRIP.. ILL FIND A WAY TO GET THERE OR MAYBE JUST MEET HALF WAYS AT A SHOW.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 27 2010, 07:05 PM~17323076
> *all car clubs to our 2nd Annual Car & Cycle Show taking place on May 23, 2010 at the Ventura County Fairgrounds in Ventura, CA. Last years 1st Annual show was a sell out and great sucess!!! This year, we anticipate a bigger crowd as well as a bigger number of participants!!!! For more info or registration forms, log on to www.californiacarandcycyleshow.com
> or you can call (805) 218-3310 or (805)896-0721.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17320559
> *IMGETTING THEM THIS SUNDAY!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 05:15 PM~17321825
> *WAZ UP FAMILIA :wow:
> *


WHATS UP DAVID


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:12 PM~17323173
> *WHATS UP DAVID
> *


NOT MUCH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 06:31 PM~17322647
> *HELLO GT FAMILY THIS IS DAVID'S WIFE I JUST WANT TO ASK THE GT FAMILY TO PRAY DAVID. WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT HE IS HAVING PROBLEMS WITH HIS LIVER AND WE WILL NOT KNOW HOW BAD IT IS TILL ALL THE TEST COME BAKE .THANKS GT FAMILY. I WILL KEPE HEVERYONE UP DATED. THANK U.  :angel:  :angel:
> *


HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON. THATS A STRONGER SOLDIER RIGHT THERE IN GT. GT GOT YOUR BACK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 07:13 PM~17323196
> *NOT MUCH
> *


HOW U FEELN BRO.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:14 PM~17323226
> *HOW U FEELN BRO.
> *


U CANT KEEP A GOOD TIMER DOWN. :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 07:53 PM~17323869
> *U CANT KEEP A GOOD TIMER DOWN. :wave:
> *



THATS RIGHT.... GT 4 LIFE HOMIE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 27 2010, 03:01 PM~17320548
> *NICE RIDES HOMIE!
> *


THANX FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 03:22 PM~17320786
> *keep pushing good work loking good. GT FAMILY :worship:
> *


THANK YOU DAVID WE WILL KEEP PUSHING.WE DID THIS BIKES WITH NO CONNECTIONS TO GOOD PARTS AT ALL.ONLY ONE BIKE SHOP IN TOWN THAT SUCKS.NOW THAT WE DO WE WILL PUSH TILL THE SKY FALLS DOWN :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 27 2010, 04:17 PM~17321329
> *I REALLY  LIKE  THE ORANGE  1  WHIT THE  2 COLORS FAN WHEELS !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


THATS MY BIKE (HOTSHOT) THANK YOU ITS TIME FOR US TO STEP IT UP NEXT YEAR WITH FACED PARTS.I MEAN I WOULD HAVE THEM ALREADY BUT I DIDNT KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM FROM.NO BODY TOLD ME WHERE TO GET THEM :happysad: YOU KNOW HOW WE BIKERS HOLD SECRETS :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 27 2010, 06:31 PM~17322647
> *HELLO GT FAMILY THIS IS DAVID'S WIFE I JUST WANT TO ASK THE GT FAMILY TO PRAY DAVID. WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THAT HE IS HAVING PROBLEMS WITH HIS LIVER AND WE WILL NOT KNOW HOW BAD IT IS TILL ALL THE TEST COME BAKE .THANKS GT FAMILY. I WILL KEPE HEVERYONE UP DATED. THANK U.  :angel:  :angel:
> *


FOR DIVID WE WILL PRAY FOR YOU MY GT BROTHER.HOPE EVERYTHING COMES OUT GOOD.JUST PRAY TO HIM TRUST ME HE LISTENS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:07 PM~17323108
> *BIKES ARE LOOKING GOOD BRO..
> *


THANK G.WERE JUST STARTING.NEXT YEAR ITS A DIFFRENT STORY TRUST ME.WITH ALL THE HELP WE GET ON HERE FROM THE GT FAM BAM AND ALL THE GOOD BIKE CLUBS ON HERE.THANK YOU AGIAN AND HOPE YOU LIKE WHAT YOU SEE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 07:09 PM~17323133
> *DAMN THATS A ROAD TRIP.. ILL FIND A WAY TO GET THERE OR MAYBE JUST MEET HALF WAYS  AT A SHOW.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD.TAKE THE AIRPLANE.ITS LESS MONEY AND FASTER THEN ON GROUND.THE KIDS WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU HERE IN TOWN BRO.AND IF YOU BRING GT EDITION.SSSHIT THAT WOULD BE BADASS.OR MAYBE HALF WAYS.OK MAYBE IN VEGAS NEXT YEAR.I GET THERE IN TWO HOURS ON A AIRPLANE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 06:54 AM~17328126
> *SOUNDS GOOD.TAKE THE AIRPLANE.ITS LESS MONEY AND FASTER THEN ON GROUND.THE KIDS WOULD LOVE TO HAVE YOU HERE IN TOWN BRO.AND IF YOU BRING GT EDITION.SSSHIT THAT WOULD BE BADASS.OR MAYBE HALF WAYS.OK MAYBE IN VEGAS NEXT YEAR.I GET THERE IN TWO HOURS ON A AIRPLANE
> *



hey but i was thinkn can u bring bikes in the plane. :wow: that be cool.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 07:44 AM~17328478
> *hey but i was thinkn can u bring bikes in the plane.  :wow:  that be cool.
> *


 :biggrin: IT WOULD BE.IDK I HAVE NEVER FLYED IN A AIRPLANE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE EVERY-1 FROM THE GUYS OF 514-LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 09:04 AM~17329239
> *HI  THERE EVERY-1  FROM THE GUYS  OF  514-LUXURIOUS  BIKE CLUB  !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup: :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT IT DEW AMIGOS.ALMOST LUNCH TIME HERE IN TEXAS IN 50 MIN :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17328049
> *THATS MY BIKE (HOTSHOT) THANK YOU ITS TIME FOR US TO STEP IT UP NEXT YEAR WITH FACED PARTS.I MEAN I WOULD HAVE THEM ALREADY BUT I DIDNT KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM FROM.NO BODY TOLD ME WHERE TO GET THEM  :happysad: YOU KNOW HOW WE BIKERS HOLD SECRETS :biggrin:
> *


CALL US MY BIG BUDDY & I WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN 4 YOU !!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 
GO ON SYKED-1 WELDING & FABRICATION TOPIC THE PRICES ARE 
GREAT AND THE QUALITY ARE TOP OF THE LINE !!!!
ANY WAY HAVE A LOOK !!!! :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 12:08 PM~17329285
> *WAT IT DEW AMIGOS.ALMOST LUNCH TIME HERE IN TEXAS IN 50 MIN :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 09:15 AM~17329350
> *CALL  US  MY BIG BUDDY  &  I WILL  MAKE IT HAPPEN  4 YOU  !!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> GO ON  SYKED-1  WELDING  &  FABRICATION  TOPIC  THE  PRICES  ARE
> GREAT  AND THE  QUALITY  ARE TOP  OF  THE  LINE  !!!!
> ANY  WAY  HAVE A  LOOK  !!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 12:48 PM~17329620
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
+ MY HOMIE GOT LASER CUTE SERVICE TO !!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 09:58 AM~17329713
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> +  MY HOMIE  GOT LASER CUTE  SERVICE  TO  !!!!!
> *


JUST SAW THAT TOPIC.MEN HE DOES SOME BADASS PARTS.ILL HIT YOU GUYS UP LIKE IN INCOME TAX TIME :happysad: BCS MONEY IS A ISSUE IN THIS GAME.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 01:02 PM~17329757
> *JUST SAW THAT TOPIC.MEN HE DOES SOME BADASS PARTS.ILL HIT YOU GUYS UP LIKE IN INCOME TAX TIME :happysad: BCS MONEY IS A ISSUE IN THIS GAME.
> *


COOL BRO MY BUDDY WILL BE READY 4 YOU WHENE YOUR READY !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 06:36 AM~17328049
> *THATS MY BIKE (HOTSHOT) THANK YOU ITS TIME FOR US TO STEP IT UP NEXT YEAR WITH FACED PARTS.I MEAN I WOULD HAVE THEM ALREADY BUT I DIDNT KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM FROM.NO BODY TOLD ME WHERE TO GET THEM  :happysad: YOU KNOW HOW WE BIKERS HOLD SECRETS :biggrin:
> *



NO ONE DIDNT HOLD NOTHING FROM NO ONE BRO. I BEEN TELLING EVERYBODY TO COME WITH MY GUY TO CUT PARTS. BUT NO ONE DOESNT WANT TO. HE CUTS PARTS FOR CHEAP.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 07:58 AM~17328603
> *:biggrin: IT WOULD BE.IDK I HAVE NEVER FLYED IN A AIRPLANE  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



IM GOING TO CALL AND ASK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 09:04 AM~17329239
> *HI  THERE EVERY-1  FROM THE GUYS  OF  514-LUXURIOUS  BIKE CLUB  !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup: :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 01:31 PM~17330049
> *WHATS UP HOMIE.
> *


WORKING ON NEW STUFF LIKE ALWAY,S !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:28 AM~17330017
> *NO ONE DIDNT HOLD NOTHING FROM NO ONE BRO. I BEEN TELLING EVERYBODY TO COME WITH MY GUY TO CUT PARTS. BUT NO ONE DOESNT WANT TO. HE CUTS PARTS FOR CHEAP.
> *


VERY TRUE YA YOU TOLD ME WHO TO GO TO WHEN I MET YOU.WHAT I REALLY MEANT WAS I BUILT MY BIKE WITH FACTORY PARTS BCS I DIDNT KNOW WHERE CAN I GET A HOLD OF FACED PARTS BEFORE I GOT ON HERE (LAYITLOW).BY THE TIME I MET YOU AND THE WHOLE FAM THATS WHEN I LEARN WHERE I CAN GET THEM.SORRY I WAS TALKING PASSTENSE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:30 AM~17330041
> *IM GOING TO CALL AND ASK
> *


KOOL  LET ME KNOW


----------



## slashsmf

http://www.e-joculet.ro/punctaj.php?user=Isti&id_user=9317


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 11:58 AM~17330920
> *VERY TRUE YA YOU TOLD ME WHO TO GO TO WHEN I MET YOU.WHAT I REALLY MEANT WAS I BUILT MY BIKE WITH FACTORY PARTS BCS I DIDNT KNOW WHERE CAN I GET A HOLD OF FACED PARTS BEFORE I GOT ON HERE (LAYITLOW).BY THE TIME I MET YOU AND THE WHOLE FAM THATS WHEN I LEARN WHERE I CAN GET THEM.SORRY I WAS TALKING PASSTENSE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 06:40 AM~17328073
> *FOR DIVID WE WILL PRAY FOR YOU MY GT BROTHER.HOPE EVERYTHING COMES OUT GOOD.JUST PRAY TO HIM TRUST ME HE LISTENS
> *


thank u gt brother :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 06:21 AM~17327999
> *THANK YOU DAVID WE WILL KEEP PUSHING.WE DID THIS BIKES WITH NO CONNECTIONS TO GOOD PARTS AT ALL.ONLY ONE BIKE SHOP IN TOWN THAT SUCKS.NOW THAT WE DO WE WILL PUSH TILL THE SKY FALLS DOWN :0
> *


anithing u need carnal just let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17319324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TEXAS GT IN THE HOUSE
> *


NICE BIKES THERE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

JUST CAME BAKE FROMGETING HIS APOLSTRE. JOSES PEDAL :biggrin: CAR.


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: WAZ UP GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 28 2010, 07:37 PM~17335514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CAME BAKE FROMGETING HIS APOLSTRE. JOSES PEDAL  :biggrin: CAR.
> *



LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 28 2010, 07:37 PM~17335514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CAME BAKE FROMGETING HIS APOLSTRE. JOSES PEDAL  :biggrin: CAR.
> *


I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2010, 10:14 PM~17337386
> *
> I LIKE IT!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17337390
> *:wave:
> *


WUZ UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17337427
> *WUZ UP!
> *



WHAT U UP TO HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:35 PM~17337568
> *WHAT U UP TO HOMIE
> *


NOT MUCH.....U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2010, 10:35 PM~17337583
> *NOT MUCH.....U?
> *



RIGHT HERE CHILLN WAITN FOR MY PARTS TO COME IN.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Apr 28 2010, 06:40 PM~17334804
> *NICE BIKES THERE LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU PRINCESS UNIQUE LITTLE BY LITTLE WERE GETTING THERE


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
A BIG HI GUYS FROM THE CREW OF 514-LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 10:48 PM~17337692
> *RIGHT HERE CHILLN WAITN FOR MY PARTS TO COME IN.
> *


THATS COOL!....UR ALMOST DONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2010, 08:09 AM~17339562
> *THATS COOL!....UR ALMOST DONE!
> *



IM GETTN THERE IM GETTN THERE. I HOPE IT COMES OUT QUICKER WHAT IM PLANING TO GET IT DONE. JUST REALLY NEED THE CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVING/


----------



## BIG ANDREW

jagster has my parts soo hopefully in 2 weeks everything will be done


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING ALL!!!! :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 29 2010, 10:28 AM~17340937
> *IM  GETTN THERE IM GETTN THERE. I HOPE IT COMES OUT QUICKER WHAT IM PLANING TO GET IT DONE. JUST REALLY NEED THE CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVING/
> *


OHH....ITS GONNA BE SICK!.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 29 2010, 10:53 AM~17341157
> *GOOD MORNING ALL!!!! :wow:
> *


WUZ UP WENDY!!!>..READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Apr 29 2010, 10:37 AM~17341026
> *jagster has my parts soo hopefully in 2 weeks everything will be done
> *



GOOD SHIT HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 29 2010, 10:53 AM~17341157
> *GOOD MORNING ALL!!!! :wow:
> *



HELLO HOW ARE U AND THE FAMILY/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2010, 11:42 AM~17341565
> *OHH....ITS GONNA BE SICK!.....
> *



I HOPE IT DOES.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 29 2010, 01:00 PM~17342313
> *I HOPE IT DOES.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 29 2010, 04:07 PM~17343976
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID. U GUYS READY FOR BAKERSFIELD.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 29 2010, 04:45 PM~17344354
> *WHATS UP DAVID. U GUYS READY FOR BAKERSFIELD.
> *


hey wuz up no im not going to be able to go my job needs me to work this wekend because over here in oxnard they have a big evente for 5 de mayo and my worke takes bathromes to that event and i can miss.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 29 2010, 04:55 PM~17344450
> *hey wuz up no im not going to be able to go my job needs me to work this wekend because over here in oxnard they have a big evente for 5 de mayo and my worke takes bathromes to that event and i can miss.
> *


NO PROBLEMA!!!...DO WUT U GOTTA DO HOMIE!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2010, 07:00 PM~17345656
> *NO PROBLEMA!!!...DO WUT U GOTTA DO HOMIE!!!
> *


thanks 4 understnding :tears:


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, David Cervantes, FINEST KREATIONS


WUZ UP FK!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17345784
> *thanks 4 understnding :tears:
> *


NO HAY PEDO CARNAL!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2010, 11:28 AM~17330017
> *NO ONE DIDNT HOLD NOTHING FROM NO ONE BRO. I BEEN TELLING EVERYBODY TO COME WITH MY GUY TO CUT PARTS. BUT NO ONE DOESNT WANT TO. HE CUTS PARTS FOR CHEAP.
> *


whos your guy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 29 2010, 04:55 PM~17344450
> *hey wuz up no im not going to be able to go my job needs me to work this wekend because over here in oxnard they have a big evente for 5 de mayo and my worke takes bathromes to that event and i can miss.
> *



ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE ITS ALWAYS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 30 2010, 02:25 AM~17349152
> *whos your guy
> *


HE GOES UNDER KUSTOMBUILDER. BUT FIRST U NEED TO GO TO JUSTDEEZ TO DESIGN YOUR PARTS AFTER U GO TO KUSTOMBUILDER HIS NAME IS DAVID. 

OR

JUST GET THE DESIGN FROM JUSTDEEZ AND ILL GET U THE PRICE TO MAKE IT EASIER.


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!! :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: FROM ALL THE 514-LUXURIOUS CREW !!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 06:51 AM~17349811
> *HI GUYS  !!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT IT DEW BROTHER READY FOR THE WEEKEND.WE HAVE A SHOW DOWN HERE.HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2010, 09:54 AM~17349828
> *WAT IT DEW BROTHER READY FOR THE WEEKEND.WE HAVE A SHOW DOWN HERE.HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS
> *


WE HADE ONE LAST WEEKEND !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 07:15 AM~17349946
> *WE  HADE  ONE  LAST  WEEKEND !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL HOW WAS IT?YOU GOT PICS ON YOUR TOPIC?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2010, 10:16 AM~17349949
> *KOOL HOW WAS IT?YOU GOT PICS ON YOUR TOPIC?
> *


YUP ON MY TOPIC AND IN LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB TOPIC 2 !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 06:51 AM~17349811
> *HI GUYS  !!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  FROM  ALL  THE  514-LUXURIOUS  CREW  !!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 30 2010, 10:42 AM~17350097
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!! :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2010, 12:45 PM~17341592
> *WUZ UP WENDY!!!>..READY FOR SUNDAY?
> *



YEAH PRETTY MUCH.....
HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 30 2010, 10:11 PM~17356825
> *YEAH PRETTY MUCH.....
> HOW ABOUT YOU?
> *


SYMON!!!!....DONT FORGET THE HANDLEBARS N THE SISSY BARS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 30 2010, 10:11 PM~17356825
> *YEAH PRETTY MUCH.....
> HOW ABOUT YOU?
> *



WHAT PARTS DO U HAVE LEFT...


----------



## David Cervantes

good morning good times family :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

what up family I hope everyone has a great weekend n I'll see some you guys in bakerfield on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GOODTIME FAMILY :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: 
FROM ALL THE 514- LUXURIOUS CREW !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD WEEKN


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 2 2010, 07:22 AM~17364299
> *:wave:
> *


hope everyone is having fun in bakersfill. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 2 2010, 11:53 AM~17365799
> *hope everyone is having fun in bakersfill. :biggrin:
> *


HEY DAVID!!!!!...WE HAD A GOODTIME BRO!!!!...WISHED U WERE WITH US!!!!>....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2010, 08:02 PM~17368613
> *HEY DAVID!!!!!...WE HAD A GOODTIME BRO!!!!...WISHED U WERE WITH US!!!!>....
> *


me da gusto. pon fotos. yo tambienme ubiera gustado ir.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM BAM.WHAT A WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

A BIG HI TO ALL THE GUYS OF GOODTIMES FROM ALL THE GUYS OF THE 514 -LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB CREW !!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 08:38 AM~17372210
> *A BIG HI TO ALL THE GUYS  OF  GOODTIMES  FROM ALL  THE GUYS  OF  THE  514  -LUXURIOUS  BIKE  CLUB CREW  !!!!    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WASSSSSSSSSSSSS UP LBC :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2010, 12:11 PM~17372538
> *WASSSSSSSSSSSSS UP LBC :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2010, 05:45 AM~17371471
> *WAS GOOD FAM BAM.WHAT A WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *



HOW WAS THE SHOW BRO.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2010, 12:50 PM~17374663
> *HOW WAS THE SHOW BRO.
> *


WAT IT DEW LIL G.MEN WE DIDNT TAKE NOTHING  BUT ITS ALL GOOD.WE DIDNT BUST OUT THE TURNTABLE COULDNT FINISH IT ON TIME.BUT HEY GOOD NEWS THERES ANOTHER CAR SHOW IN JULY 1.SO WE GOT TIME TO HIT THAT SHOW HARD.ON TOP OF THAT WE GOT A BIKE AND TRIKE COMEING WITH US.BY THAT TIME :cheesy: ILL POST PICS WHEN I GET OUT OF WORK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17368913
> *me da gusto. pon fotos. yo tambienme ubiera gustado ir.
> *


pero next one!!!!.....A LOT OF GOODTIMERS WENT UP THERE


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 3 2010, 04:40 PM~17377180
> *pero next one!!!!.....A LOT OF GOODTIMERS WENT UP THERE
> *


no poxx or what :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 3 2010, 05:38 PM~17377795
> *no poxx or what :wow:
> *


I meant pixx


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 3 2010, 05:40 PM~17377813
> *I meant pixx
> *


hasta manana!!!....im workin on em!!!!>..makin them look better!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 3 2010, 05:46 PM~17377892
> *hasta manana!!!....im workin on em!!!!>..makin them look better!
> *


ok. fabis ya rejistro a todos para el show del 23. ok so ya no se preocupen. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 3 2010, 05:59 PM~17378038
> *ok. fabis ya rejistro a todos para el show del 23. ok so ya no se preocupen. :biggrin:
> *


ORALE GRACIAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2010, 06:49 PM~17378688
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS
> *


WUZ UP PLAYA!


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow GT family :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 3 2010, 08:12 PM~17380194
> *hellow GT family :biggrin:
> *


UN CHINGO DE CALOR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 3 2010, 08:10 PM~17380155
> *WUZ UP PLAYA!
> *



WHAT ARE U UP TO HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS TRY TO GET MORE PEOPLE ON HERE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2010, 08:46 PM~17380779
> *WHAT ARE U UP TO HOMIE.
> *


CHILLIN!!!!>.....GOT MY BIKE READY FOR THE 23RD.....GONNA SEND THE SEAT TO THE UPHOLSTERY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura would like to extend a personal invitation to all car clubs to our 2nd Annual Car & Cycle Show taking place on May 23, 2010 at the Ventura County Fairgrounds in Ventura, CA. Last years 1st Annual show was a sell out and great sucess!!! This year, we anticipate a bigger crowd as well as a bigger number of participants!!!! For more info or registration forms, log on to www.californiacarandcycyleshow.com
> or you can call (805) 218-3310 or (805)896-0721.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Fleetangel

PICS COMING UP!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LDO GT PROPECTS :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LDO GT PROSPECTS :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ITS ALL GOODTIMES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THAT WAS THE CAR SHOW WE HIT THIS PASS WEEKEND.WE DIDNT TAKE 1 OR 2 BUT WE TOOK HOME GOODTIMES :biggrin: AS YOULL CAN SEE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 4 2010, 02:27 PM~17388950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALL GOODTIMES
> *


LOOKING GOOD LAREDO!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 02:39 PM~17389038
> *LOOKING GOOD LAREDO!!!
> *


 :cheesy: THANK YOU FLEET FOR BELIEVEING IN US


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 4 2010, 02:43 PM~17389079
> *:cheesy: THANK YOU FLEET FOR BELIEVEING IN US
> *


U GUYS DOING GOOD HOMIE!!!.....UR PROVING A LOT!!!!!....MAKING MOVEMENT OUTHERE!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 4 2010, 03:36 PM~17389013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS THE CAR SHOW WE HIT THIS PASS WEEKEND.WE DIDNT TAKE 1 OR 2 BUT WE TOOK HOME GOODTIMES  :biggrin: AS YOULL CAN SEE.
> *



:cheesy: 
THATS ALL IT MATTERS....TO HAVE A GOOD TIME
YOU GUYS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 3 2010, 06:59 PM~17378038
> *ok. fabis ya rejistro a todos para el show del 23. ok so ya no se preocupen. :biggrin:
> *



HEY DAVID TELL YOUR WIFE I SAID THANKS VERY, VERY MUCH
FOR DOING US THAT BIG FAVOR.....


----------



## Sj4lyfe

WHAT IT DEW GT . LOOKED REAL GOOD OUT THERE IN BAKERS. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2010, 02:17 PM~17374947
> *WAT IT DEW LIL G.MEN WE DIDNT TAKE NOTHING  BUT ITS ALL GOOD.WE DIDNT BUST OUT THE TURNTABLE COULDNT FINISH IT ON TIME.BUT HEY GOOD NEWS THERES ANOTHER CAR SHOW IN JULY 1.SO WE GOT TIME TO HIT THAT SHOW HARD.ON TOP OF THAT WE GOT A BIKE AND TRIKE COMEING WITH US.BY THAT TIME :cheesy: ILL POST PICS WHEN I GET OUT OF WORK
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
KEEP IT PUSHIN *HOTSHOT956*
OH HAY AND GREAT PICTURES!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 4 2010, 04:42 PM~17389710
> *WHAT IT DEW GT . LOOKED REAL GOOD OUT THERE IN BAKERS. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
YEAH WE DID....
WE WERE MAD DEEP.....
IT WAS A HOT AS DAY BUT WELL WORTH IT.....
IT WAS GREAT TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP *BASH3R* :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2010, 09:02 PM~17368613
> *HEY DAVID!!!!!...WE HAD A GOODTIME BRO!!!!...WISHED U WERE WITH US!!!!>....
> *



PICTURES :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*GOOD TIMES IN BAKERSFIELD
TAKING HOME MOST MEMBERS
BEST OF BIKE
AND IMPALA64*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 4 2010, 03:49 PM~17389770
> *GOOD TIMES IN BAKERSFIELD
> TAKING HOME MOST MEMBERS
> BEST OF BIKE
> AND IMPALA64
> *


GT TAKING OVER!!!....BEEN UPLOADING PICS FOR AN HR N IM BARELY 61 OUT 226


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 04:03 PM~17389887
> *GT TAKING OVER!!!....BEEN UPLOADING PICS FOR AN HR N IM BARELY 61 OUT 226
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17389925
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


THEY MIGH BE READY BY 7!!!!!.....TOOKS SOME REALLY CLEAN ONES!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 05:03 PM~17389887
> *GT TAKING OVER!!!....BEEN UPLOADING PICS FOR AN HR N IM BARELY 61 OUT 226
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YEAH THATS WHY I HAVENT DOWNLOADED MINE MY COMPUTER IS 
SO SLOW IT WILL TAKE ME HOURS TO BE DONE....BUT I WILL DO
IT LATER ON......


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 4 2010, 03:43 PM~17389719
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> KEEP IT PUSHIN HOTSHOT956
> OH HAY AND GREAT PICTURES!
> *


THANK YOU THATS MY WIFE SHE LOVES TAKEING PICS OF LOW LOWS :cheesy: SHES OUR PHOTOGRAPHER :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

66% UPLOADED!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 06:02 PM~17390823
> *66% UPLOADED!!!!
> *


WUZ UP FLEETANGEL :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 4 2010, 06:08 PM~17390884
> *WUZ UP FLEETANGEL :biggrin:
> *


JUST UPLOADING THE PICS FROM THE SHOW!!!...TOOK SOME CLEAN ASS PICS!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 06:09 PM~17390898
> *JUST UPLOADING THE PICS FROM THE SHOW!!!...TOOK SOME CLEAN ASS PICS!!!
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM. :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 4 2010, 02:15 PM~17388863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDO GT PROPECTS :biggrin:
> *



CLEAN BIKES BRO.. I SEE U LEARNING HOW TO POST PICS NOW....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 01:53 PM~17388705
> *PICS COMING UP!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 4 2010, 03:42 PM~17389710
> *WHAT IT DEW GT . LOOKED REAL GOOD OUT THERE IN BAKERS. :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BRO. IT WAS NICE SEEING U OUT THERE.  WE WILL BE IN UR CITY SOON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS TAKE OVER MOST MEMBER IN SAN BERDINO.


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow gt family i was just wondering that for the show on the 23 of may if everyone wants to meet on sat @ my house so we cold all get together and go set up indors. or is up to u juys. give me a call tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

PICS ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 10:11 PM~17394504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

OC N THE HOUSE!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17394526
> *looking real good
> *


THANX BRO!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

DEBUTED AT BAKERSFIELD PICNIC!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

WUT U GUYS THINK ABOUT MY PHOTOGRAPHY????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 10:07 PM~17394436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS MAD AT THAT TIME!!!>..COULD PUT ON THE HANDLEBARS!!! :angry:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 10:11 PM~17394504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 4 2010, 10:46 PM~17395034
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> *


HOPE TO SEE U ON THE 23RD!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NICE PICS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

BIKES LOOKIN REALLY GOOD GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 10:19 PM~17394623
> *WUT U GUYS THINK ABOUT MY PHOTOGRAPHY????
> *


 :cheesy: PICS ARE BADASS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 4 2010, 07:05 PM~17391588
> *CLEAN BIKES BRO.. I SEE U LEARNING HOW TO POST PICS NOW....
> *


 :biggrin: YAP THANX TO WENDY AND RAIDER QUEEN THAT SHOWED ME HOW TO UPLOAD PICS.WILL ALOT OF PPL DID SORRY I CANT REMEMBER WHO ELSE AT THIS TIME.BUT HIGH 5 TO WENDY AND RAIDER QUEEN :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 5 2010, 06:44 AM~17397069
> *:biggrin: YAP THANX TO WENDY AND RAIDER QUEEN THAT SHOWED ME HOW TO UPLOAD PICS.WILL ALOT OF PPL DID SORRY I CANT REMEMBER WHO ELSE AT THIS TIME.BUT HIGH 5 TO WENDY AND RAIDER QUEEN :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



HAHAHA YEA TAKES WHILE. I LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL WAY BEFOR U USE TO CLICK DOWN LOAD BUTTON ON LAYITLOW. AND THEN CLICK THE PIC FROM UR FILE ON YOUR COMPUTER,


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2010, 06:48 AM~17397098
> *HAHAHA YEA TAKES WHILE. I LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL WAY BEFOR U USE TO CLICK DOWN LOAD BUTTON ON LAYITLOW. AND THEN CLICK THE PIC FROM UR FILE ON YOUR COMPUTER,
> *


X2 :biggrin: I GUESS WE JUST HAVE TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THIS NEW STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17394533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 5 2010, 06:58 AM~17397150
> *X2  :biggrin: I GUESS WE JUST HAVE TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THIS NEW STUFF :biggrin:
> *



SO HOW U BEEN HOW THE FAMILY.


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD DAY GOODTIMERS 
FROM THE ALL 514-LUXURIOUS BIKE CREW !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2010, 07:20 AM~17397264
> *SO HOW U BEEN HOW THE FAMILY.
> *


IVE BEEN GREAT WITH MY BABY ON THE WAY.WERE GOING TO FIND OUT IF MY BABY IS A BOY OR GIRL IN TWO WEEKS :biggrin: I HOPE ITS A BOY.BUT REALLY IT DOESNT MATTER.AS LONG EVERYTHING COMES OUT GOOD.BUT OTHER THEN THAT WERE JUST PUSHING EVERY INCH OF THE MILE.SO HOW IS IT GOING ON YOUR SIDE.HOWS THE BABY?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 08:32 AM~17397803
> *GOOOOD DAY  GOODTIMERS
> FROM THE  ALL  514-LUXURIOUS  BIKE  CREW  !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WASSSS GOOD LBC CREW.MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL :wave: :h5:WATS NEW BROTHERS.ANY NEW IDEAS :wow: IF I MAY ASK :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 11:07 PM~17394436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN PICS FLEET DAAAM YOU REALLY DO LOOK MAD HERE.... :happysad: 
BUT AT THE END THE BIKE ENDED UP LOOKING GOOD....IT WAS WELL WORTH
YOUR HARD WORK......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*FLEET CALL ME AS SOON AS YOU CAN PLEASE!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 5 2010, 11:46 AM~17397959
> *WASSSS GOOD LBC CREW.MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL :wave:  :h5:WATS NEW BROTHERS.ANY NEW IDEAS  :wow: IF I MAY ASK  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: YUP I ALWAYS DO GOT TO KEEP ON PUSHING 
BUT THE $$$$ IS STARTING TO GET TIGHT LOL !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 09:32 AM~17397803
> *GOOOOD DAY  GOODTIMERS
> FROM THE  ALL  514-LUXURIOUS  BIKE  CREW  !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:   :wave:
> *



*GOOD MORNING! :rimshot: *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 5 2010, 12:24 PM~17398316
> *GOOD MORNING! :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: WAT IT DEWWWWWWWW WENDY HOW YOU DOING TODAY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 09:21 AM~17398295
> *
> :biggrin:  YUP  I ALWAYS  DO  GOT TO KEEP ON PUSHING
> BUT  THE  $$$ IS STARTING  TO GET TIGHT  LOL  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I HEAR YOU I JUST GOT OUT THIS STAFFIG PLACE FOR A 2ND JOB.BCS MAN I HAVE ANOTHER BABY COMEING THATS GOING TO BE 4 BIKES I HAVE TO BUILD :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 5 2010, 10:52 AM~17398590
> *:cheesy:  WAT IT DEWWWWWWWW WENDY HOW YOU DOING TODAY
> *


GOOD GETTING EVERYTHING READY FOR THE MEETING 
WITH THE LADIES FROM THE 818....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 10:11 PM~17394504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD FLEETANGEL. HOPE NEXT YEAR WE ALL BE THERE. NICE PIX. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

I WANT TO INVITE THE GT FAMILY TO CELEBRATE MY DAUGHTERS TO GET BAPTISM ON THE 22 OF MAY IT WILL BE @ MY WIFES MOMS HOUSE. THE ADDRES IS 1041 SPRUCE ST. OXNARD. :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 5 2010, 07:16 PM~17403707
> *I WANT TO INVITE THE GT FAMILY TO CELEBRATE MY DAUGHTERS TO GET BAPTISM ON THE 22 OF MAY IT WILL BE @ MY WIFES MOMS HOUSE. THE ADDRES IS 1041 SPRUCE ST. OXNARD. :happysad:
> *


IT STARTES AT 4 PM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 5 2010, 07:16 PM~17403707
> *I WANT TO INVITE THE GT FAMILY TO CELEBRATE MY DAUGHTERS TO GET BAPTISM ON THE 22 OF MAY IT WILL BE @ MY WIFES MOMS HOUSE. THE ADDRES IS 1041 SPRUCE ST. OXNARD. :happysad:
> *


ISNT THERE SOMETHING MAY 22 OR IS IT 23


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2010, 07:29 PM~17403856
> *ISNT THERE SOMETHING MAY 22 OR IS IT 23
> *


is the show @ the fair growns. but on the 23 may the next ay.


----------



## ljlow82

whats up homies just showing some luv for the homies and my bro hot shot what up bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 5 2010, 09:01 AM~17398121
> *FLEET CALL ME AS SOON AS YOU CAN PLEASE!!!!
> *


SORRY I JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK!>....WILL GIVE U ACALL MANANA!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 5 2010, 08:27 PM~17404500
> *is the show @ the fair growns. but on the 23 may the next ay.
> *




im down to go kick it in the 805 saturday and sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17405026
> *whats up homies just showing some luv for the homies and my bro hot shot what up bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for stopping by bro. what kind of bike do u have.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17405026
> *whats up homies just showing some luv for the homies and my bro hot shot what up bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT IT DEW LARY FROM DA TWO ONE OOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: BEEN GOOD DOG CALL ME TONITE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 08:01 AM~17408131
> *
> *


 :wave: WAT IT DEW LIL G


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 6 2010, 09:38 AM~17408876
> *GOOD MORNING  :biggrin:
> *


HIIIIIIIIIIII WENDY :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 6 2010, 09:38 AM~17408876
> *GOOD MORNING  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD MORNING..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 6 2010, 11:01 AM~17409549
> *:wave: WAT IT DEW LIL G
> *



JUST GOT HOME. I WENT TO GO HEAR THE BABY HEART BEAT :biggrin: AND WHAT ABOUT YOU


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 11:09 AM~17409590
> *JUST GOT HOME. I WENT TO GO HEAR THE BABY HEART BEAT  :biggrin:  AND WHAT ABOUT YOU
> *


BABY HEART BEAT :biggrin: IT FEELS GOOD WHEN YOU HEAR THERE HEART BEAT.SOMETHING NO ONE CAN EXPLAIN HOW IT FEELS  MAN WHERE JUST WORKING ON MY GIRLS BIKE,TURNTABLE AND THIS THREE WHEELER.WERE JUST BUSY LEFT AND RIGHT.OH AND PLUS THE BABY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 6 2010, 11:26 AM~17409689
> *BABY HEART BEAT :biggrin: IT FEELS GOOD WHEN YOU HEAR THERE HEART BEAT.SOMETHING NO ONE CAN EXPLAIN HOW IT FEELS  MAN WHERE JUST WORKING ON MY GIRLS BIKE,TURNTABLE AND THIS THREE WHEELER.WERE JUST BUSY LEFT AND RIGHT.OH AND PLUS THE BABY :biggrin:
> *



FEELS GOOD TO HEAR IT 


AND ERRRRRRRR IM GETTING MAD BECAUSE GT NOT FINISH YET... I SHOULD BEEN DONE ALONG TIME GO. I FEEL LIKE BUYING ANOTHER BIKE. AND BUILD IT QUICK JUST TO HAVE ONE OUT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 11:28 AM~17409701
> *FEELS GOOD TO HEAR IT
> AND ERRRRRRRR IM GETTING MAD BECAUSE GT NOT FINISH YET... I SHOULD BEEN DONE ALONG TIME GO. I FEEL LIKE BUYING ANOTHER BIKE. AND BUILD IT QUICK JUST TO HAVE ONE OUT.
> *


I HEAR YOU BUT WHY SPENT MORE MONEY ON ANOTHER ONE??? I MEAN I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING YOU WANT TO ROLL OUT THERE. BUT REMEMBER GOODTHINGS COME WITH TIME.JUST KEEP PUSHING


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 11:09 AM~17409590
> *JUST GOT HOME. I WENT TO GO HEAR THE BABY HEART BEAT  :biggrin:  AND WHAT ABOUT YOU
> *


HEY HOMIE IS A FEELING THAT U CANT EXPLAIN BUT IT FELLS GOOD. O IF U WANT O CRASH IN MY COUCH ON THE DAY OF THE PARTY YOUR MORE THAN WELCOM. IF U CAN U COULD BRING THE SHIRTS THAT DAY. WE COULD LOUDE UP UR BIKES IN MY TRAILER FOR THE NEXT DAY FOR THE SHOW. CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17410366
> *I HEAR YOU BUT WHY SPENT MORE MONEY ON ANOTHER ONE??? I MEAN I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING YOU WANT TO ROLL OUT THERE. BUT REMEMBER GOODTHINGS COME WITH TIME.JUST KEEP PUSHING
> *




THE MONEY I GOT ITS JUST I DONT WANT TO BUY EVERYTHING ALL IN ONE SHOT BECUZ DONT WANT TO LOOSE ANYTHING. BECAUSE I GOT TO TO GET LIKE 5 MORE PARTS CUT AND THEN GO TO MANNY SHOP AND GET THE REST OF THE PARTS LIKE ALL THE LIL THINGS. AND THEN FROM THERE SEND THEM TO GET INGRAVED AND AFTER ENGRAVING GOT TO SEND THEM TO GET CHROME AND GOLD. THATS WHY I WANT A BIKE JUST TO HAVE RIGHT NOW. ONCE IM DONE WITH GT. I COULD START WORKING ON IMPALA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 6 2010, 03:40 PM~17411727
> *HEY HOMIE IS A FEELING THAT U CANT EXPLAIN BUT IT FELLS GOOD. O IF U WANT O CRASH IN MY COUCH ON THE DAY OF THE PARTY YOUR MORE THAN WELCOM. IF U CAN U COULD BRING THE SHIRTS THAT DAY. WE COULD LOUDE UP UR BIKES IN MY TRAILER FOR THE NEXT DAY FOR THE SHOW. CALL ME  :biggrin:
> *



YEA WAS GOOD FEELING BRO I LIKE IT. :biggrin: AND THE SHIRTS ILL BRING AND THE CRASHING OUT THERE THANKS BRO ILL GIVE YOU A CALL TONIGHT MY MOM HAS MY PHONE.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 6 2010, 03:52 PM~17411810
> *:h5:
> *



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 02:53 PM~17411819
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN
> *


GOOD BRO AND U?? SO U HEARD YOUR BABY'S HEARTBEAT? I REMEMBER WHEN I HEARD MY SON HEARTBEAT, IT WAS A SPECIAL MOMENT. I'M SURE IT WAS FOR U TOO AS WELL. MAN JUST BE READY FOR THEM DIAPERS AND FORMULA LOL. THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN DOING FOR 2+ YEARS BUT IT FEELS DAMM GOOD BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 6 2010, 04:04 PM~17411903
> *GOOD BRO AND U?? SO U HEARD YOUR BABY'S HEARTBEAT? I REMEMBER WHEN I HEARD MY SON HEARTBEAT, IT WAS A SPECIAL MOMENT. I'M SURE IT WAS FOR U TOO AS WELL. MAN JUST BE READY FOR THEM DIAPERS AND FORMULA LOL. THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN DOING FOR 2+ YEARS BUT IT FEELS DAMM GOOD BROTHER.
> *



I CANT WAIT BRO TO START DOING ALL THAT STUFF IS GOING TO BE FUN. WELL SOMETIMES GOT TO HAVE THE MOM DO ALL OF IT. HAHAHAHA ILL JUST BE THE ONE HOLDING IT AND BUYING IT THINGS..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 11:01 AM~17408131
> *
> *


HI THERE GOODTIMERS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: 
WASUP BRO WHAT,S NEW  :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 6 2010, 05:18 PM~17412469
> *HI  THERE  GOODTIMERS  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> WASUP  BRO  WHAT,S  NEW    :thumbsup:
> *



I BEEN GOOD BRO. JUST HERE TRYN TO GET MY BIKE FINISH BEFOR THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS. WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT NO ONE DOESNT TALK HERE NO MORE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2010, 11:11 PM~17406332
> *im down to go kick it in the 805 saturday and sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!>......DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO WORK!!>.....WILL BE SEING A LOT FROM ME!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17415632
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!!>......DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO WORK!!>.....WILL BE SEING A LOT FROM ME!!!
> *


HELL YEA IT FEELS GOOD. HEY U WANT TO BUY SOME PARTS FOR MY BIKE. :biggrin: LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, *betosbomb,* Fleetangel

WHATS UP BRO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 10:21 PM~17415641
> *HELL YEA IT FEELS GOOD. HEY U WANT TO BUY SOME PARTS FOR MY BIKE.  :biggrin: LOL
> *


NEED UR REPORT CARD!!!!....SE HOW UR GRADES ARE!!>....OH AND PLUS ONE OF UR FRIENDS!!!...SHE MUST BE HOT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17415704
> *NEED UR  REPORT CARD!!!!....SE HOW UR GRADES ARE!!>....OH AND PLUS ONE OF UR FRIENDS!!!...SHE MUST BE HOT!
> *



LET ME KNOW. ILL GET U CAT EYES...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 10:29 PM~17415741
> *LET ME KNOW. ILL GET U CAT EYES...
> *


HAHA....GRADES R OKAY!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17415775
> *HAHA....GRADES R OKAY!!
> *



HAHAHA OK THEN WE JUST STICK TO GRADES. WHAT DO U WORK FOR.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 10:50 PM~17415931
> *HAHAHA OK THEN WE JUST STICK TO GRADES. WHAT DO U WORK FOR.
> *


SUBWAY!!!




EAT FRESHHHHHHH!!!!!



GOODINTE HOMIE GOING TO SLEEP ALREADY IM DYING!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2010, 10:51 PM~17415941
> *SUBWAY!!!
> EAT FRESHHHHHHH!!!!!
> GOODINTE HOMIE GOING TO SLEEP ALREADY IM DYING!!
> *



HAHAHA SUBWAY BOMB. 

AND HAHAHAHA UR TIRED BRO I USE TO WORK FROM 6 IN THE MORNING ALL THE WAY TO 10 AT NIGHT AT MCDONALDS. AFTER SEEING YOUR PAY CHECK YOUR GOING TO WANT TO WORK MORE HOURS.. TRUST ME. 

BUT GOODNIGHT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 10:54 PM~17415962
> *HAHAHA SUBWAY BOMB.
> 
> AND HAHAHAHA UR TIRED BRO I USE TO WORK FROM 6 IN THE MORNING ALL THE WAY TO 10 AT NIGHT AT MCDONALDS. AFTER SEEING YOUR PAY CHECK YOUR GOING TO WANT TO WORK MORE HOURS.. TRUST ME.
> 
> BUT GOODNIGHT
> *


THATS RITE DAWG!!......BUT TIME TO REST!!!>!>...GOOD NITE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2010, 10:55 PM~17415974
> *THATS RITE DAWG!!......BUT TIME TO REST!!!>!>...GOOD NITE!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SO IS ANYBODY DOWN.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 11:53 PM~17416228
> *SO IS ANYBODY DOWN.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I WANT TO DO THAT TO...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 01:16 AM~17415597
> *I BEEN GOOD BRO. JUST HERE TRYN TO GET MY BIKE FINISH BEFOR THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS. WHAT ABOUT U
> *


aboult the same but vegas will have to wait a other 
year for me and d-ice to get there cuz of the money i still have to put some
on the side for that  :thumbsup: 
+ i got some great news today from my doc he said that my arm is now ok to restart riding my bike !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 11:34 AM~17419691
> *aboult the same but vegas will have to wait a other
> year for me and d-ice to get there  cuz  of the money i still  have  to put some
> on the side for that    :thumbsup:
> + i got some great news today from my doc he said that my arm is now ok to restart riding  my  bike  !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WASSSS GOOD "D" TGIF I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR HAND ?DONT TELL ME YOU WHERE DOING TRICKS ON YOU BIKE :biggrin: JK.NA BUT HAPPEN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987

nice tat now thats repin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 7 2010, 12:54 PM~17420509
> *nice tat now thats repin
> *


HELL YEA BRO. I GOT ONE MYSELF BUT SEEING THAT I WANT TO GET ANOTHER ONE ON MY NECK OR HEAD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 11:34 AM~17419691
> *aboult the same but vegas will have to wait a other
> year for me and d-ice to get there  cuz  of the money i still  have  to put some
> on the side for that    :thumbsup:
> + i got some great news today from my doc he said that my arm is now ok to restart riding  my  bike  !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHEN U THINK U BE ABLE TO COME DOWN TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW. AND BY ANY CHANCE U HAVE ANY EXTRA PARTS UR SELLING LAYING AROUND.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 03:17 PM~17420181
> *WASSSS GOOD "D" TGIF I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR HAND ?DONT TELL ME YOU WHERE DOING TRICKS ON YOU BIKE :biggrin: JK.NA BUT HAPPEN?
> *


a damm stupid guy on ski lost is control and hit me when i was snowboarding in the snow park !!!!  damm skier :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 03:56 PM~17420524
> *WHEN U THINK U BE ABLE TO COME DOWN TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW. AND BY ANY CHANCE U HAVE ANY EXTRA PARTS UR SELLING LAYING AROUND.
> *


for vegas it will maybe be in a year depending how fast the money come in !!!   
i,ll look to see what i could have  :thumbsup: 
if so what type of parts would you like .


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 01:02 PM~17420545
> *a damm stupid guy on ski lost is control and hit  me when  i was snowboarding in the snow park !!!!  damm skier  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WWWWWWWWWAT MAN THAT SUCKS.IM GLAD WE DONT HAVE SNOW ON THIS SIDE OF THE BORDER :biggrin: DID YOU PUNCH HIS FACE FOR BEING A DUM ASS? :roflmao: JK LOL.NA BUT MAN THAT REALLY SUCKS.OH YEA CAN YOU RIDE YOUR BIKE ALL FIXED UP LIKE YOU HAVE IT O NA?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17420524
> *WHEN U THINK U BE ABLE TO COME DOWN TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW. AND BY ANY CHANCE U HAVE ANY EXTRA PARTS UR SELLING LAYING AROUND.
> *


WAS UP LIL G TGIF :cheesy: I ONLY NEED ONE MORE HOUR TO GET OUT OF WORK.ITS 4:00 PM HERE IN TEXAS


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 04:59 PM~17420957
> *:0  :0  :0 WWWWWWWWWAT MAN THAT SUCKS.IM GLAD WE DONT HAVE SNOW ON THIS SIDE OF THE BORDER :biggrin: DID YOU PUNCH HIS FACE FOR BEING A DUM ASS? :roflmao: JK LOL.NA BUT MAN THAT REALLY SUCKS.OH YEA CAN YOU RIDE YOUR BIKE ALL FIXED UP LIKE YOU HAVE IT O NA?
> *


for sure i,ll ride my bike like he is in the street :rofl: :biggrin: 
na i got like 3 other one 2 custom that i use for every day riding and 1 street custom :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 02:05 PM~17421008
> *for sure i,ll ride my bike like he is in the street  :rofl:  :biggrin:
> na i got like 3 other one 2 custom that i use for every day riding and 1 street custom  :thumbsup:
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :thumbsup: REAL RIDERS RIDE AND FEAK RIDERS HIDE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 01:15 PM~17420650
> *for vegas it will  maybe  be in  a  year  depending how fast the money come in !!!
> i,ll  look to see what i could have    :thumbsup:
> if so what type of parts would you like .
> *



ANYTHING THATS CUSTOM OR WHAT EVER U HAVE JUST PM ME THE PICS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 01:59 PM~17420957
> *:0  :0  :0 WWWWWWWWWAT MAN THAT SUCKS.IM GLAD WE DONT HAVE SNOW ON THIS SIDE OF THE BORDER :biggrin: DID YOU PUNCH HIS FACE FOR BEING A DUM ASS? :roflmao: JK LOL.NA BUT MAN THAT REALLY SUCKS.OH YEA CAN YOU RIDE YOUR BIKE ALL FIXED UP LIKE YOU HAVE IT O NA?
> *



IM GOING TO RIDE GT EDITION :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 05:07 PM~17421035
> *ANYTHING THATS CUSTOM OR WHAT EVER U HAVE JUST PM ME THE PICS.
> *


ok fine i,ll have a look and i,ll let you know !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 02:09 PM~17421050
> *IM GOING TO RIDE GT EDITION  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THATS WAS UP G OR ANY BODY OUT THERE.I JUST CANT STAND SUPER SHOW BIKES THAT CANT EVEN ROLL.NOW SUPER SHOW BIKES THAT ROLL IS 100% CUSTOM TO ME.SORRY IF ANYBODY TRIPS BUT ITS THE TRUTH TO ME :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 02:10 PM~17421055
> *ok  fine i,ll  have a look and i,ll let you know  !!!  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO... GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 02:14 PM~17421087
> *:0  :0  :0 THATS WAS UP G OR ANY BODY OUT THERE.I JUST CANT STAND SUPER SHOW BIKES THAT CANT EVEN ROLL.NOW SUPER SHOW BIKES THAT ROLL IS 100% CUSTOM TO ME.SORRY IF ANYBODY TRIPS BUT ITS THE TRUTH TO ME :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT CAN HAPPEN TO IT NOTHING. IF I GET IT DONE BY VEGAS SUPER SHOW. ILL CRUISE IT ALL OVER IN SIDE. AND IF RIDE REAL GOOD I WOULDNT MIND RIDDIN IT ON THE STRIP.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 02:18 PM~17421120
> *WHAT CAN HAPPEN TO IT NOTHING. IF I GET IT DONE BY VEGAS SUPER SHOW. ILL CRUISE IT ALL OVER IN SIDE. AND IF RIDE REAL GOOD I WOULDNT MIND RIDDIN IT ON THE STRIP.
> *


MAN THAT WOULD BE THE BEST.TO SEE A CUSTOM BIKE CRUIZE ON THE SHOW OR SSSSSSSTRIP.BUT NOT JUST ANY BIKE BUT A CUSTOM ONE :thumbsup: THATS WHY I TELL MY MEMBERS THAT THERE RIDE BETTER ROLL.IF NOT THERE OUT.I DONT GIVE A -------- IF THEY PUT IN 10 GRAD ON THERE RIDE.SO WHEN WE KNOCK OUT ANOTHER BIKE AND THEY CRY ABOUT THIS AND THAT WILL PUT THEM TO THE TEST AND MAKE THEM RIDE THERE BIKE AND ILL GIVE THEM OUR TROPHY AFTER THEY PROVE ME WRONG IF THEY CAN.THIS IS JUST HOW THE GAME WORKS FARE IS FARE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 02:32 PM~17421258
> *MAN THAT WOULD BE THE BEST.TO SEE A CUSTOM BIKE CRUIZE ON THE SHOW OR SSSSSSSTRIP.BUT NOT JUST ANY BIKE BUT A CUSTOM ONE :thumbsup: THATS WHY I TELL MY MEMBERS THAT THERE RIDE BETTER ROLL.IF NOT THERE OUT.I DONT GIVE A -------- IF THEY PUT IN 10 GRAD ON THERE RIDE.SO WHEN WE KNOCK OUT ANOTHER BIKE AND THEY CRY ABOUT THIS AND THAT WILL PUT THEM TO THE TEST AND MAKE THEM RIDE THERE BIKE AND ILL GIVE THEM OUR TROPHY AFTER THEY PROVE ME WRONG IF THEY CAN.THIS IS JUST HOW THE GAME WORKS  FARE IS FARE
> *



I CANT STEP ON YOUR TOES BRO BECAUSE THATS YOUR CHAPTER. BUT I DONT THINK THATS RIGHT KICKING THEM OUT BECAUSE THEY DONT WANT TO RIDE IT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 02:34 PM~17421285
> *I CANT STEP ON YOUR TOES BRO BECAUSE THATS YOUR CHAPTER. BUT I DONT THINK THATS RIGHT KICKING THEM OUT BECAUSE THEY DONT WANT TO RIDE IT
> *


 :biggrin: I DONT MEAN FOR THEM TO RIDE IT.WHAT I WANT IS FOR THEM TO BIULD IT BADASS BUT IT *WORKS 100%* .THATS WHAT I ASK FOR.I HAVENT DISHED ANYBODY YET BCS WHEN THEY COME TO ME ASKING ABOUT THE CLUB I LET THEM KNOW WHAT THE FAM WANTS TO SEE AND THEY PUSH TO OUR STANDARDS.I JUST DONT WANT FOR PPL TO SAY THINGS LIKE THATS A BADASS BIKE BUT IT DONT EVEN WORK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 02:45 PM~17421381
> *:biggrin: I DONT MEAN FOR THEM TO RIDE IT.WHAT I WANT IS FOR THEM TO BIULD IT BADASS BUT IT WORKS 100% .THATS WHAT I ASK FOR.I HAVENT  DISHED ANYBODY YET BCS WHEN THEY COME TO ME ASKING ABOUT THE CLUB I LET THEM KNOW WHAT THE FAM WANTS TO SEE AND THEY PUSH TO OUR STANDARDS.I JUST DONT WANT FOR PPL TO SAY THINGS LIKE THATS A BADASS BIKE BUT IT DONT EVEN WORK :biggrin:
> *



YEA I GET YOU ON THAT BECUZ ALOT OF THE BIKES IN CALI THAT WE HAVE IN THE CLUB WE DONT RIDE THEM. LIKE MY ORANGE BIKE I DONT RIDE IT AT ALL. I DONT KNOW WHY.. BUT I JUST DONT.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 11:53 PM~17416228
> *SO IS ANYBODY DOWN.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit look tuff!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT A TROPHIE AT TOGETHER CRUISE NIGHT. EAST LA AND SGV AND OC WAS REPPN TONIGHT.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 7 2010, 02:04 PM~17421601
> *YEA I GET YOU ON THAT BECUZ ALOT OF THE BIKES IN CALI THAT WE HAVE IN THE CLUB WE DONT RIDE THEM. LIKE MY ORANGE BIKE I DONT RIDE IT AT ALL. I DONT KNOW WHY.. BUT I JUST DONT.
> *


I THINK I KNOW Y U DON'T RIDE YOUR ORANGE BIKE.......NO CHAIN??!! :wow: :happysad: 
LOL JK WHAT'S UP BRO HOW U BEEN? HOW'S YOUR LADY DOING? WHO IS GETTIN THE CRAVINGS YOU OR HER??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 10:53 PM~17416228
> *SO IS ANYBODY DOWN.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: THAT'S BIG JOHN RIGHT?? HE'S ALL OVER MY ROLLIN VIDEOS SERVING FOOS WITH HIS MALIBU HOPPER. AND OUCH THAT LOOKS PAINFUL, HE MUST HAVE A NECK OF STEEL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 8 2010, 04:43 AM~17426613
> *I THINK I KNOW Y U DON'T RIDE YOUR ORANGE BIKE.......NO CHAIN??!! :wow:  :happysad:
> LOL JK WHAT'S UP BRO HOW U BEEN? HOW'S YOUR LADY DOING? WHO IS GETTIN THE CRAVINGS YOU OR HER??
> *


 :biggrin: HOW U KNOW. 

MAN WE JUST ARGUING EVERYDAY. HAHAHA SHE HAVING THE CRAVING. SHE CRAVES FOR CHOCALATE AND THE DRY WALLL :wow: YEA DRY WALL... CRAZY ASS CHICK I HAVE. :roflmao: :barf: :loco:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 8 2010, 04:49 AM~17426636
> *:0  :wow: THAT'S BIG JOHN RIGHT?? HE'S ALL OVER MY ROLLIN VIDEOS SERVING FOOS WITH HIS MALIBU HOPPER. AND OUCH THAT LOOKS PAINFUL, HE MUST HAVE A NECK OF STEEL.
> *



YOUR NEXT TO GET TATTED ON UR NECK... :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

BUENOS DIAS GOOD TIMERS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 8 2010, 12:37 AM~17426205
> *I GOT A TROPHIE AT TOGETHER CRUISE NIGHT. EAST LA AND SGV AND OC WAS REPPN TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATZ MAN!!!..THATS A COOL TROPHY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 8 2010, 08:23 AM~17427259
> *BUENOS DIAS GOOD TIMERS FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


wuz up david!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, lil 805 good times
~~~~INTRODUCE URSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2010, 09:38 AM~17427638
> *CONGRATZ MAN!!!..THATS A COOL TROPHY!
> *



THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2010, 09:41 AM~17427651
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Fleetangel, lil 805 good times~~~~INTRODUCE URSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHO THIS :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 8 2010, 08:23 AM~17427259
> *BUENOS DIAS GOOD TIMERS FAMILY :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 8 2010, 09:56 AM~17427729
> *WHO THIS  :wow:
> *


GOTTA MAKE A FEW CALLS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2010, 10:02 AM~17427754
> *GOTTA MAKE A FEW CALLS!!!
> *


OK GOT IT!!!...PROSPECT!


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS!!!!...TODAY IS A BIG DAY FOR ME!!!!....MY MOM PASSED AWAY 7 YEARS AGO N TODAY IS THE DATE!!.....IT JUST MAKES ME STRONGER N MOTIVATED TO DO BETTER EVERY YEAR THAT PASSES BY!!!>....ALL I WANT IS TO BE ALL SHE WANTED ME TO BE!!!...AND IVE BEEN TRYING!!!....HOPE U ALL ENJOY UR DAY!!!!....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 8 2010, 12:37 AM~17426205
> *I GOT A TROPHIE AT TOGETHER CRUISE NIGHT. EAST LA AND SGV AND OC WAS REPPN TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congratuilations good work homei keep pushing :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 8 2010, 09:56 AM~17427731
> *WHATS UP DAVID.
> *


good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2010, 10:06 AM~17427767
> *OK GOT IT!!!...PROSPECT!
> *


HAHAHA U DIDNT KNOW HE WAS AT FIRST ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2010, 10:07 AM~17427774
> *GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS!!!!...TODAY IS A BIG DAY FOR ME!!!!....MY MOM PASSED AWAY 7 YEARS AGO N TODAY IS THE DATE!!.....IT JUST MAKES ME STRONGER N MOTIVATED TO DO BETTER EVERY YEAR THAT PASSES BY!!!>....ALL I WANT IS TO BE ALL SHE WANTED ME TO BE!!!...AND IVE BEEN TRYING!!!....HOPE U ALL ENJOY UR DAY!!!!....
> *



KEEP UR HEAD UP AND KEEP PUSHING HOMIE MAKE UR M0MMA PROUD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 8 2010, 10:42 AM~17427930
> *congratuilations good work homei keep pushing  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



THANKS HOMIE. I ALWAYS THROW MY TROPHIES AWAY BUT IM KEEPN THIS ONE. ITS PERTY TIGHT,.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 8 2010, 01:02 PM~17428485
> *THANKS HOMIE. I ALWAYS THROW MY TROPHIES AWAY BUT IM KEEPN THIS ONE. ITS PERTY TIGHT,.
> *


it was pretty cool it was different...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2010, 09:07 AM~17427774
> *GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS!!!!...TODAY IS A BIG DAY FOR ME!!!!....MY MOM PASSED AWAY 7 YEARS AGO N TODAY IS THE DATE!!.....IT JUST MAKES ME STRONGER N MOTIVATED TO DO BETTER EVERY YEAR THAT PASSES BY!!!>....ALL I WANT IS TO BE ALL SHE WANTED ME TO BE!!!...AND IVE BEEN TRYING!!!....HOPE U ALL ENJOY UR DAY!!!!....
> *


Sorry to hear that bro. im sure shes proud of u, just keep your head up.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 9 2010, 01:51 AM~17432819
> *Sorry to hear that bro. im sure shes proud of u, just keep your head up.
> *


THANX HOMIE!!


----------



## David Cervantes

happy motheres day to all the good timers mom. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 9 2010, 07:17 AM~17433325
> *happy motheres day to all the good timers mom. :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 9 2010, 10:19 AM~17434208
> *X2!!!!!!!!!
> *


how waz the party yestorday :wow: :barf:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 9 2010, 11:08 AM~17434463
> *how waz the party yestorday :wow:  :barf:
> *


IT WAS GOOD!!!...ENDED AT 3....BUT WASNT HAVING FUN THO......AND TODAY ITS JUST A HARD DAY HOMIE!!>.....ENJOY TIME WITH UR MOM BRO!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 8 2010, 12:37 AM~17426205
> *I GOT A TROPHIE AT TOGETHER CRUISE NIGHT. EAST LA AND SGV AND OC WAS REPPN TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS JR


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL GOODTIME JEFITAS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 9 2010, 12:55 PM~17435165
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL GOODTIME JEFITAS
> *


SAME TO URS HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 9 2010, 12:27 PM~17435036
> *CONGRATS JR
> *



THANKS TURLTE.


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2010, 11:12 PM~17406339
> *thanks for stopping by bro. what kind of bike do u have.
> *


any time bro i dont have a bike any more but check out our bike club from San Antonio here on the forms lowrider style bike club with all the chapters 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 9 2010, 03:12 PM~17436012
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.  :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO JR!.


----------



## David Cervantes

I took my 26" rimes to david the ingrever. hopefully i get them for the show in san bernardino lowrider show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
'


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 9 2010, 07:31 PM~17437732
> *any time bro i dont have a bike any more but check out our bike club from San Antonio here on the forms lowrider style bike club with all the chapters
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



O THATS COOL U GUYS HAVE SOME NICE BIKES BRO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 9 2010, 07:34 PM~17437749
> *Q-VO JR!.
> *



RIGHT HERE LOOKONG FOR AN IMPALA ... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 9 2010, 07:44 PM~17437826
> *I took my 26" rimes to david the ingrever. hopefully i get them for the show in san bernardino lowrider show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> '
> *



WHO GOING TO DO UR CHROME. II THINK JAGSTER COULD GET UR RIMS LIKE IN A DAY. IF DAVID QUICK.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17438323
> *RIGHT HERE LOOKONG FOR AN IMPALA ...  :biggrin:
> *


no shitt!>...im already looking for a monte carlo!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 9 2010, 09:21 PM~17438803
> *no shitt!>...im already looking for a monte carlo!!
> *



YEA I DONT THINK GT EDITION MIGHT NOT BE BUILD THE WAY I WANTED TO BE BUILD. IM JUST GOING TO TO CHROME EVERYTHING AND SLAPT IT ON OR SELL IT. BUT JUST KEEP MY PARTS,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 12:56 PM~17444228
> * WHERE EVERYBODY AT
> *


ME AT WORK  WAS GOOD LILG.SO YOUR GOING TO SELL GT EDITION?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 10 2010, 01:40 PM~17444566
> *ME AT WORK   WAS GOOD LILG.SO YOUR GOING TO SELL GT EDITION?
> *



YEA I AM. PEOPLE TELLING TO FINISH IT. BUT I THOUGHT ABOUT IT ALL NIGHT. I AM GOING TO FINISH. TRY TO PUT GT EDITION IN HALL FAME AND PEOPLE RUN ITS MOUTH ABOUT IT. STILL GOING TO STICK TO MY PLAN.  

HOW WAS UR WEEKN


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL!!!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 05:13 PM~17445969
> *YEA I AM. PEOPLE TELLING TO FINISH IT. BUT I THOUGHT ABOUT IT ALL NIGHT. I AM GOING TO FINISH. TRY TO PUT GT EDITION IN HALL FAME AND PEOPLE RUN ITS MOUTH ABOUT IT. STILL GOING TO STICK TO MY PLAN.
> 
> HOW WAS UR WEEKN
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow:  *WHAT!*
CANT BELIEVE YOU WERE THINKING OF NOT FINISHING IT  ...
IM GLAD YOU CHANGED YOUR MIND TO FINISH IT :thumbsup: :cheesy: CAUSE ITS NOT FAIR FOR THE
REST OF US THAT HAVE BEEN WAITTING AND FOLLOWING YOUR PROSESS FOR 
....I REALLY WANT TO SEE IT FINALLY ALL GT UP.....IM SURE ITS GONNA LOOK SICK!  :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2010, 11:07 AM~17427774
> *GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS!!!!...TODAY IS A BIG DAY FOR ME!!!!....MY MOM PASSED AWAY 7 YEARS AGO N TODAY IS THE DATE!!.....IT JUST MAKES ME STRONGER N MOTIVATED TO DO BETTER EVERY YEAR THAT PASSES BY!!!>....ALL I WANT IS TO BE ALL SHE WANTED ME TO BE!!!...AND IVE BEEN TRYING!!!....HOPE U ALL ENJOY UR DAY!!!!....
> *


*
HEY THERE FLEET
FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART I WANT TO WISH YOU A HAPPY MOTHERS
DAY...EVEN IF YOUR MOM IS NOT HERE PHYSICALLY SHES HERE WITH YOU ALWAYS WATCHING FOR YOU :angel: .....AND I BET THAT SHE LEFT YOU ALOT OF GOOD MEMORIES BEHIND.....YOU ARE WALKING THRU A GOOD PATH ...AND IM SURE YOU ARE, ALREADY ALL SHE WANTED YOU TO BE.....  SPEAKING FROM A MOTHERS HEART*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 10 2010, 06:31 PM~17446723
> *
> *


  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 10 2010, 05:29 PM~17446706
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  WHAT!
> CANT BELIEVE YOU WERE THINKING OF NOT FINISHING IT   ...
> IM GLAD YOU CHANGED YOUR MIND TO FINISH IT :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  CAUSE ITS NOT FAIR FOR THE
> REST OF US THAT HAVE BEEN WAITTING AND FOLLOWING YOUR PROSESS FOR
> ....I REALLY WANT TO SEE IT FINALLY ALL GT UP.....IM SURE ITS GONNA LOOK SICK!   :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW I KNOW. SORRY  

BUT DO U WANT TO SELL UR 67 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 10 2010, 05:31 PM~17446723
> *
> *



WHATS UP BASHER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 10 2010, 05:23 PM~17446664
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL!!!
> *



YOU TO


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 07:38 PM~17447356
> *I KNOW I KNOW. SORRY
> 
> BUT DO U WANT TO SELL UR 67  :biggrin:
> *



IVE THOUGHT ABOUT IT IM NOT SO SURE IT WAS A MOTHERS
DAY PRESENT FROM MY HUSBAND LAST YEAR....BUT I KNOW
I CANT START IT TILL ANOTHER YEAR...WANT TO FINISH QUEEN OF THE STREETS
AND START ON MY HENNESSY'S BIKE ALREADY......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 10 2010, 07:37 PM~17448122
> *IVE THOUGHT ABOUT IT IM NOT SO SURE IT WAS A MOTHERS
> DAY PRESENT FROM MY HUSBAND LAST YEAR....BUT I KNOW
> I CANT START IT TILL ANOTHER YEAR...WANT TO FINISH QUEEN OF THE STREETS
> AND START ON MY HENNESSY'S BIKE ALREADY......
> *



LET ME KNOW. ILL GET IT OFF YOUR HANDS IF ITS GOOD PRICE. :biggrin: 

O AND WENDAY IS IT COOL IF I GET THE GOLD PARTS ON FRIDAY OR ARE U GOING TO THAT SHOW ON SUNDAY WITH US,


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 9 2010, 09:25 PM~17438856
> *YEA I DONT THINK GT EDITION MIGHT NOT BE BUILD THE WAY I WANTED TO BE BUILD. IM JUST GOING TO TO CHROME EVERYTHING AND SLAPT IT ON OR SELL IT. BUT JUST KEEP MY PARTS,
> *


no good!!! :angry: .......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 10 2010, 05:52 PM~17446892
> *
> HEY THERE FLEET
> FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART I WANT TO WISH YOU A HAPPY MOTHERS
> DAY...EVEN IF YOUR MOM IS NOT HERE PHYSICALLY SHES HERE WITH YOU ALWAYS WATCHING FOR YOU  :angel: .....AND I BET THAT SHE LEFT YOU ALOT OF GOOD MEMORIES BEHIND.....YOU ARE WALKING THRU A GOOD PATH ...AND IM SURE YOU ARE, ALREADY ALL SHE WANTED YOU TO BE.....  SPEAKING FROM A MOTHERS HEART
> *


thanx wendy!!!...IT WAS A HARD DAY YESTERDAY.....BUT MY FRIEND CHEERED ME UP!!!......HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 09:13 PM~17449389
> *no good!!! :angry: .......
> *


IM SO MOTIVATED TO GET A CAR. :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17449546
> *IM SO MOTIVATED TO GET A CAR.  :wow:
> *


BUT U WERE MOTIVATED TO FINISH THE BIKE?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 09:30 PM~17449555
> *BUT U WERE MOTIVATED TO FINISH THE BIKE?????
> *



IM GOING TO FINISH IT. AND IM GETTN AN IMPALA. IM GOING FOR A RAG TOP.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 09:30 PM~17449559
> *IM GOING TO FINISH IT. AND IM GETTN AN IMPALA. IM GOING FOR A RAG TOP.
> *


THE WAY U WANTED IT???...OR JUST FINISH IT ANYWAY???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 09:32 PM~17449575
> *THE WAY U WANTED IT???...OR JUST FINISH IT ANYWAY???
> *



FOR RIGHT NOW. IM JUST GETTN SOME THIN TWISTED. LIKE THE STEERING WHEEL CONTINETAL KIT AND FENDER BRACES. TO SEE WHAT MY POINTS ARE AND IF THEY AINT GOOD THEN FUCK IT ILL JUST DO THE REST CUSTOM PARTS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY ROBERTO U SAID SOMEONE SELLS BRAND NEW BIKE PARTS WHO DOES IN HERE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 09:40 PM~17449655
> *HEY ROBERTO U SAID SOMEONE SELLS BRAND NEW BIKE PARTS WHO DOES IN HERE.
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

COOL I GOT IT.  THANKS,.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17449911
> *COOL I GOT IT.    THANKS,.
> *


WE GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 10:08 PM~17449995
> *WE GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY!
> *



ILL BE THERE TO.. I GOT TO SPEND ALOT MONEY THIS WEEKN AND NEXT  MONEY GOES BUY SUPA FAST.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 10:16 PM~17450065
> *ILL BE THERE TO.. I GOT TO SPEND ALOT MONEY THIS WEEKN AND NEXT   MONEY GOES BUY SUPA FAST.
> *


ORALE!......ILL SEE U THERE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 10:19 PM~17450107
> *ORALE!......ILL SEE U THERE!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 10:42 PM~17450302
> *
> *


MIGHT BUY ANOTHER BIKE......NOT SURE YET.....SURPRISE WILL BE IF I GET IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 10:44 PM~17450311
> *MIGHT BUY ANOTHER BIKE......NOT SURE YET.....SURPRISE WILL BE IF I GET IT!
> *



WHO AND WHAT KIND. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

ME.... A BOYS SEMI!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17450334
> *ME.... A BOYS SEMI!
> *



WHEN U GOING TO GET IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17450343
> *WHEN U GOING TO GET IT.
> *


WHEN I GET PAID!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 10:49 PM~17450349
> *WHEN I GET PAID!
> *



CLEAN CLEAN.. POST PICS OR U DONT WANT TO SHOW IT YET.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 10:52 PM~17450385
> *CLEAN CLEAN.. POST PICS OR U DONT WANT TO SHOW IT YET.
> *


NOT YET TILL I GET IT......DONT WANNA GET PPL HAPPY YET!!!!....LET ME GET IT FIRST!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 10:53 PM~17450394
> *NOT YET TILL I GET IT......DONT WANNA GET PPL HAPPY YET!!!!....LET ME GET IT FIRST!
> *



ALRIGHT COOL COOL... DAMN GUY IS CHEAP ON HIS PRICES FOR THE BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 10:57 PM~17450415
> *ALRIGHT COOL COOL... DAMN GUY IS CHEAP ON HIS PRICES FOR THE BIKE.
> *


WUT GUY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 10:59 PM~17450425
> *WUT GUY?
> *



THAT U PM ME.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 11:02 PM~17450455
> *THAT U PM ME.
> *


OHH!!....YEAH HE IS!!.....HELL HOOK IT UP IF U GET A LOT AT ONCE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 11:03 PM~17450461
> *OHH!!....YEAH HE IS!!.....HELL HOOK IT UP IF U GET A LOT AT ONCE!
> *



HEY U STILL WANT THE GIRLS FRAME FOR 30 DOLLARS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 11:09 PM~17450518
> *HEY U STILL WANT THE GIRLS FRAME FOR 30 DOLLARS.
> *


I NEED IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 11:10 PM~17450525
> *I NEED IT!!!
> *


U NEED WHAT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 11:17 PM~17450601
> *U NEED WHAT
> *


THE FRAME.....BUT I HAVENT GET MY FIRST CHECK YET!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 11:19 PM~17450618
> *THE FRAME.....BUT I HAVENT GET MY FIRST CHECK YET!
> *



JUST LET ME KNOW ILL BRING IT TO U EITHER THIS SUNDAY OR THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY. 

HEY HOW IS REG FOR THE SANTA BARBRA ON THE 22ND


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 11:20 PM~17450631
> *JUST LET ME KNOW ILL BRING IT TO U EITHER THIS SUNDAY OR THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY.
> 
> HEY HOW IS REG FOR THE SANTA BARBRA ON THE 22ND
> *


SANTA BARBARA OR VENTURA???????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 11:22 PM~17450646
> *SANTA BARBARA OR VENTURA???????
> *



I MEAN 23RD..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 11:24 PM~17450665
> *I MEAN 23RD..
> *


I THINK ITS 20 OR 25 FOR BIKES.......DAY OF SHOW......WE ALL REGISTERED ALREADY!


----------



## Fleetangel

~~~PRINCESS UNIQUE.....OLD PIC!!!!~~~~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 10 2010, 11:26 PM~17450688
> *I THINK ITS 20 OR 25 FOR BIKES.......DAY OF SHOW......WE ALL REGISTERED ALREADY!
> *



IS IT ALREADY TO LATE TO REGSTER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANOTHER FULL TIME TATTED


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 04:13 PM~17445969
> *YEA I AM. PEOPLE TELLING TO FINISH IT. BUT I THOUGHT ABOUT IT ALL NIGHT. I AM GOING TO FINISH. TRY TO PUT GT EDITION IN HALL FAME AND PEOPLE RUN ITS MOUTH ABOUT IT. STILL GOING TO STICK TO MY PLAN.
> 
> HOW WAS UR WEEKN
> *


LOOK BRO DONT WORRY ABOUT OTHER PPL RUNNING THERE MOUTH.YOU DO IT AT YOUR OWN PACE.EVERYBODY IS GOING THRU MONEY PROBLEMS RITE NOW.DONT LET THAT GET YOU DOWN.LOWRIDERING HAS BEEN THERE ON THE UPS AND DOWNS WITH MONEY OR WITHOUT BUT WE HAVE A NICE RIDE  OK YOU WANT YOUR IMPALA KOOL.WHAT IF YOU PAINT THE BIKE AND RAG THE SAME COLOR.AND THAT BIKE YOU COULD GIVE IT TO YOUR BABY AND THEN YOU COULD SAY LIKE FATHER LIKE SON OR DAUGHTER :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN HA


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 10 2010, 05:23 PM~17446664
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL!!!
> *


IM LATE BUT NA WHAT THE HELL :biggrin: HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO YOU WENDY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND ALL THE GT MOMS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 10 2010, 05:52 PM~17446892
> *
> HEY THERE FLEET
> FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART I WANT TO WISH YOU A HAPPY MOTHERS
> DAY...EVEN IF YOUR MOM IS NOT HERE PHYSICALLY SHES HERE WITH YOU ALWAYS WATCHING FOR YOU  :angel: .....AND I BET THAT SHE LEFT YOU ALOT OF GOOD MEMORIES BEHIND.....YOU ARE WALKING THRU A GOOD PATH ...AND IM SURE YOU ARE, ALREADY ALL SHE WANTED YOU TO BE.....  SPEAKING FROM A MOTHERS HEART
> *


X20000000 FLEET IM SORRY BRO I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY TO YOU BROTHER.ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT YOU MAKE ALOT OF PPL SMILE AND WHEN YOU HELP THEM BUILD THERE BIKES YOU MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE FOR THEM AND YOUR MOM IS SUPER PROUD OF HER SON FOR BEING SUCH A WONDERFUL PERSON.KEEP IT UP FLEET ME MEMBERS LOOK UP TO YOU BROTHER.SHOW THEM WHAT YOUR ABOUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 11 2010, 07:00 AM~17452124
> *LOOK BRO DONT WORRY ABOUT OTHER PPL RUNNING THERE MOUTH.YOU DO IT AT YOUR OWN PACE.EVERYBODY IS GOING THRU MONEY PROBLEMS RITE NOW.DONT LET THAT GET YOU DOWN.LOWRIDERING HAS BEEN THERE ON THE UPS AND DOWNS WITH MONEY OR WITHOUT BUT WE HAVE A NICE RIDE  OK YOU WANT YOUR IMPALA KOOL.WHAT IF YOU PAINT THE BIKE AND RAG THE SAME COLOR.AND THAT BIKE YOU COULD GIVE IT TO YOUR BABY AND THEN YOU COULD SAY LIKE FATHER LIKE SON OR DAUGHTER :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN HA
> *



DONT GET ME WRONG WHEN I FIND ONE IM GOING TO JUMP ON IT WHEN GOOD DEAL. :biggrin: BUT THANKS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 07:47 AM~17452450
> *DONT GET ME WRONG WHEN I FIND ONE IM GOING TO JUMP ON IT WHEN GOOD DEAL.  :biggrin: BUT THANKS.
> *


 :thumbsup: CANT WAIT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 11 2010, 11:33 AM~17454457
> *:thumbsup: CANT WAIT
> *


HOWS UR BIKE COMING OUT HAVE U ADDED THOSE CUSTOM PARTS U BOUGHT ON IT.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 12:06 PM~17454813
> *HOWS UR BIKE COMING OUT HAVE U ADDED THOSE CUSTOM PARTS U BOUGHT ON IT.
> *


I ONLY BOUGHT A FACED STREEING WHEEL AND SOME FACTORY PARTS FOR MY GIRLS BIKE :cheesy: THATS ABOUT IT.THE BIKES ARE COMEING OUT CLEAN LIL BY LIL.THE TURN TABLE IS KILLING ME WITH THE MONEY PART :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2010, 11:39 PM~17450793
> *IS IT ALREADY TO LATE TO REGSTER.
> *


FOR PRE REG IT IS....BUT U CAN STILL SEND UR REG FOR REGULAR PRICE AND HAVE A SECURED SPOT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 11 2010, 07:10 AM~17452190
> *X20000000 FLEET IM SORRY BRO I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY TO YOU BROTHER.ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT YOU MAKE ALOT OF PPL SMILE AND WHEN YOU HELP THEM BUILD THERE BIKES YOU MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE FOR THEM AND YOUR MOM IS SUPER PROUD OF HER SON FOR BEING SUCH A WONDERFUL PERSON.KEEP IT UP FLEET ME MEMBERS LOOK UP TO YOU BROTHER.SHOW THEM WHAT YOUR ABOUT
> *


THANX BRO!!!>..AND ALL OF U GUYS ARE MY MOTIVATION TO DO BETTER IN THE CLUB EVERYDAY!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 02:15 PM~17456281
> *THANX BRO!!!>..AND ALL OF U GUYS ARE MY MOTIVATION TO DO BETTER IN THE CLUB EVERYDAY!!
> *


GT ONE BIG FAMILY  THATS ARE #1 RULE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 11 2010, 02:45 PM~17456647
> *GT ONE BIG FAMILY  THATS ARE #1 RULE :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT DOGGIE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 11 2010, 01:19 PM~17455703
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 11 2010, 01:32 PM~17455807
> *I ONLY BOUGHT A FACED STREEING WHEEL AND SOME FACTORY PARTS FOR MY GIRLS BIKE :cheesy:  THATS ABOUT IT.THE BIKES ARE COMEING OUT CLEAN LIL BY LIL.THE TURN TABLE IS KILLING ME WITH THE MONEY PART :happysad:
> *



WHAT ELSE U GOT TO DO TO THE TURN TABLE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 02:09 PM~17456206
> *FOR PRE REG IT IS....BUT U CAN STILL SEND UR REG FOR REGULAR PRICE AND HAVE A SECURED SPOT!
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 11 2010, 05:10 PM~17458072
> *waz up familia  :wow:
> *


Q-VO DAVID!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 05:43 PM~17458358
> *Q-VO DAVID!
> *


not much just hear working on super star. are u ready for this sunday?? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 11 2010, 06:52 PM~17459125
> *not much just hear working on super star. are u ready for this sunday?? :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST!!,....JUST TRYING TO GET MY SEAT DONE!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+May 10 2010, 06:39 PM~17447369-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BASHER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 10 2010, 05:57 PM~17446924
> *  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hows it going loks :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 11 2010, 05:10 PM~17458072
> *waz up familia  :wow:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 06:56 PM~17459193
> *ALMOST!!,....JUST TRYING TO GET MY SEAT DONE!
> *


IM NOT GOING TO TAKE THE BIKE THIS WEEKN. IM GOING TO TRY TO TAKE IT NEXT SUNDAY :angry:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 07:05 PM~17459296
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


not much just hear :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 11 2010, 07:25 PM~17459540
> *not much just hear  :wow:
> *


COOL COOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 11 2010, 07:04 PM~17459281
> *hows it going loks  :biggrin:
> *



BEEN GOOD HOMIE JUST TRYN TO FINISH THIS BIKE IM WORKING ON. AND U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 07:07 PM~17459310
> *IM NOT GOING TO TAKE THE BIKE THIS WEEKN. IM GOING TO TRY TO TAKE IT NEXT SUNDAY  :angry:
> *



MY BAD FOR TELLING PEOPLE IM GOING OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY OR NEXT. I KNOW FOR SURE IM NOT GOING TO TAKE MY BIKE THIS SUNDAY. BUT NEXT SUNDAY IS A MAYBE. DONT THINK IM RANKING OUT FROM A SHOW CAUSE I NEVA DO. IM DOING THIS CAUSE I PUT ALMOST ALL MY MONEY IN TO MY BIKE THIS AND NEXT WEEK. BUT IM GOING TO SEE WHAT I HAVE LEFT BY NEXT WEEK FOR SANTA BARBRA. LIKE I SAID SORRY,


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 07:51 PM~17459860
> *MY BAD FOR TELLING PEOPLE IM GOING OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY OR NEXT. I KNOW FOR SURE IM NOT GOING TO TAKE MY BIKE THIS SUNDAY. BUT NEXT SUNDAY IS A MAYBE. DONT THINK IM RANKING OUT FROM A SHOW CAUSE I NEVA DO. IM DOING THIS CAUSE I PUT ALMOST ALL MY MONEY IN TO MY BIKE THIS AND NEXT WEEK. BUT IM GOING TO SEE WHAT I HAVE LEFT BY NEXT WEEK FOR SANTA BARBRA. LIKE I SAID SORRY,
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whatz up good timers


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 11 2010, 08:15 PM~17460187
> *hey whatz up good timers
> *


HEY HOW ARE YOU DOING


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 11 2010, 07:19 PM~17460240
> *HEY HOW ARE YOU DOING
> *


good and u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 11 2010, 08:00 PM~17459965
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


BUT IM GOING TO TRY BRO. BUT THE BIKE GOING TO BE FINISH BY VEGAS :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 11 2010, 08:19 PM~17460240
> *HEY HOW ARE YOU DOING
> *


HELLO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 11 2010, 08:15 PM~17460187
> *hey whatz up good timers
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW U BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 07:07 PM~17459310
> *IM NOT GOING TO TAKE THE BIKE THIS WEEKN. IM GOING TO TRY TO TAKE IT NEXT SUNDAY  :angry:
> *


WHY NOT BRO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 09:49 PM~17461413
> *WHY NOT BRO?
> *



I SPEND ALL MY MONEY LAST NIGHT ON PARTS I DONT HAVE MONEY TO GO. BUT IM GOING TO SEE WHAT I CAN DO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17461451
> *I SPEND ALL MY MONEY LAST NIGHT  ON PARTS I DONT HAVE MONEY TO GO. BUT IM GOING TO SEE WHAT I CAN DO.
> *


NEED MONEY LET US KNOW!!!....WE R HERE TO HELP EACHOTHER!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17461479
> *NEED MONEY LET US KNOW!!!....WE R HERE TO HELP EACHOTHER!
> *



COOL THANKS HOMIE. BUT I GOT THIS. THANKS FOR THE HELP. IM GOING TO SEE IF MY GRANDPA LEND ME SOME MONEY FOR NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 09:55 PM~17461495
> *COOL THANKS HOMIE. BUT I GOT THIS. THANKS FOR THE HELP. IM GOING TO SEE IF MY GRANDPA LEND ME SOME MONEY FOR NEXT WEEK.
> *


AIGHT!!!...WUTEVER U NEED FOR THE CLUB HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 10:03 PM~17461590
> *AIGHT!!!...WUTEVER U NEED FOR THE CLUB HOMIE!
> *



HOW WORK BEEN FOR U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 10:21 PM~17461801
> *HOW WORK BEEN FOR U
> *


GOOD!!...GOT ENOUGH HRS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 10:27 PM~17461868
> *GOOD!!...GOT ENOUGH HRS!!!
> *



HOW MANY A WEEK IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17461904
> *HOW MANY A WEEK IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING.
> *


FIRST WEEK 37!!!.....IDK BOUT NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 10:32 PM~17461920
> *FIRST WEEK 37!!!.....IDK BOUT NEXT WEEK!!
> *



THATS GOOD. WATCH WHEN U SEE UR PAY CHECK U GOING TO ASK FOR MORE. U GOING TO WANT TO BUY EVERYTHING....HAHAHA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 10:34 PM~17461937
> *THATS GOOD. WATCH WHEN U SEE UR PAY CHECK U GOING TO ASK FOR MORE. U GOING TO WANT TO BUY EVERYTHING....HAHAHA
> *


HAHA THATS WUT I WANT TO DO RIGHT NOW!>...BUY EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

anyone have rims for sale? 140s 20in?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@May 11 2010, 10:42 PM~17461988
> *anyone have rims for sale? 140s 20in?
> *


I GOT SOME 144 SPOKES FOR 30 DOLLARS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 10:39 PM~17461971
> *HAHA THATS WUT I WANT TO DO RIGHT NOW!>...BUY EVERYTHING!!!
> *



THEN AT THE END U WANT MORE SHIT AND UR ATM DOESNT HAVE ANYMORE MONEY AND U OWE THEM. THAT HAPPEN TO ME FOR MY FIRST CHECK...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 08:54 PM~17461479
> *NEED MONEY LET US KNOW!!!....WE R HERE TO HELP EACHOTHER!
> *


I NEED MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 11 2010, 10:50 PM~17462048
> *I NEED MONEY :biggrin:
> *



I TOLD U GT IS A FAMILY AND WE HELP EACH OTHER OUT. HAHAHA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 10:49 PM~17462037
> *THEN AT THE END U WANT MORE SHIT AND UR ATM DOESNT HAVE ANYMORE MONEY AND U OWE THEM. THAT HAPPEN TO ME FOR MY FIRST CHECK...
> *


I AINT GONNA MESS WITH THE BANK RIGHT NOW!!.....GONNA TRY TO SAVE IT MYSELF!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 10:51 PM~17462055
> *I TOLD U GT IS A FAMILY AND WE HELP EACH OTHER OUT. HAHAHA
> *


AND WE DONT PLAY!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 10:53 PM~17462065
> *I AINT GONNA MESS WITH THE BANK RIGHT NOW!!.....GONNA TRY TO SAVE IT MYSELF!!!
> *



THE BANK BETTER. JUST PUTTN IN MY 2 CENTS. BECUZ WHEN MONEY AROUND ME I SPEND IT BUT WHEN ITS IN THE BANK IDONT REALLY TOUCH IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 10:53 PM~17462071
> *AND WE DONT PLAY!!!!
> *


  :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 10:55 PM~17462091
> *THE BANK BETTER. JUST PUTTN IN MY 2 CENTS. BECUZ WHEN MONEY AROUND ME I SPEND IT BUT WHEN ITS IN THE BANK IDONT REALLY TOUCH IT.
> *


ILL SEE WUZ UP!!>.....IM GOING TO SLEEP!!...GOODNITE EVERYBODY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2010, 10:57 PM~17462111
> *ILL SEE WUZ UP!!>.....IM GOING TO SLEEP!!...GOODNITE EVERYBODY!
> *



HEY MY BAD I WAS READING THE MESSAGES OVER ARE U GOING TO WANT ME TO BRING THE FRAME ON SUNDAY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17457504
> *WHAT ELSE U GOT TO DO TO THE TURN TABLE.
> *


 ALOT OF STUFF IS PENDING LIKE THE WHITE AND BLUE CARPET,CHAIN STANDS,HOOK UP THE MOTOR,POWER GENERATOR,WELDING,PAINT AND LAST EXPERIMENT IF IT HOLDS ALL THAT WIEGHT AND HOW FAST IT WILL SPIN :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: THERES ALOT TO OFF STUFF WE NEED TO FINISH.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 12 2010, 07:33 AM~17463951
> *ALOT OF STUFF IS PENDING LIKE THE WHITE AND BLUE CARPET,CHAIN STANDS,HOOK UP THE MOTOR,POWER GENERATOR,WELDING,PAINT AND LAST EXPERIMENT IF IT HOLDS ALL THAT WIEGHT AND HOW FAST IT WILL SPIN :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: THERES ALOT TO OFF STUFF WE NEED TO FINISH.
> *



DAMN SOUND LIKE ALOT WORK. ME I WOULD JUST BOUGHT 3 TURN TABLES PROBABLY WOULD BEEN CHEAPER. 220 EACH :happysad: I DONT HAVE PATIENCE TO BUILD A BIG PROJECT LIKE THAT HAHA BUT HOPE IT COMES OUT THE WAY U WANT IT BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 12 2010, 07:39 AM~17463999
> *DAMN SOUND LIKE ALOT WORK. ME I WOULD JUST BOUGHT 3 TURN TABLES PROBABLY WOULD BEEN CHEAPER. 220 EACH  :happysad:  I DONT HAVE PATIENCE TO BUILD A BIG PROJECT LIKE THAT HAHA BUT HOPE IT COMES OUT THE WAY U WANT IT BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.
> *


THANK YOU IM JUST TRYING TO BUST OUT WITH SOMETHING DIFFRENT.HAVE EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT THAT GT TURNTABLE IN SOUTH TEXAS :biggrin: 220 EACH :wow: WOW SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD DEAL.WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE AT?I TOLD MY MEMBERS THAT IT WOULD BE NICE IF *ALL *OF OUR BIKES WERE ON TURNTABLS :biggrin: THEY LIKED THE IDEA :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

FROM THE 805


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow: :0 :wow: :0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDAM THOSE ARE NICE TURTLE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 12 2010, 01:23 PM~17467057
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  DDDDDDDDDDDDDAM THOSE ARE NICE TURTLE
> *




THANKS HOTSHOT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 12 2010, 12:35 PM~17466676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW MEMBER IN EAST LA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 12 2010, 08:45 AM~17464558
> *THANK YOU IM JUST TRYING TO BUST OUT WITH SOMETHING DIFFRENT.HAVE EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT THAT GT TURNTABLE IN SOUTH TEXAS :biggrin: 220 EACH  :wow: WOW SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD DEAL.WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE AT?I TOLD MY MEMBERS THAT IT WOULD BE NICE IF ALL OF OUR BIKES WERE ON TURNTABLS :biggrin: THEY LIKED THE IDEA :cheesy:
> *



SOME GUY THAT MAKES THEM IN WHITTIER. THERE COMPLETED ALL U GOT TO DO IS CHROME IT AND POSTRY IT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 12 2010, 02:36 PM~17467638
> *SOME GUY THAT MAKES THEM IN WHITTIER. THERE COMPLETED ALL  U GOT TO DO IS CHROME IT AND POSTRY IT
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.ILL BRING IT UP IN THE MEETING THANX FOR THE HOOK UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 12 2010, 02:35 PM~17467629
> *NEW MEMBER IN EAST LA
> *


NICE :cheesy: GT BIKES GROWING BIG DAY BY DAY:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 12 2010, 02:47 PM~17467772
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.ILL BRING IT UP IN THE MEETING THANX FOR THE HOOK UP
> *



JUST LET ME KNOW. AND THEY ALSO RUN ON LIL SQUARE BATTERYS THAT LASTES FOR A LONG TIME.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 12 2010, 12:35 PM~17466676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 10:59 PM~17462125
> *HEY MY BAD I WAS READING THE MESSAGES OVER ARE U GOING TO WANT ME TO BRING THE FRAME ON SUNDAY
> *


NOT RIGHT NOW....PROBABLY IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17460438
> *good and u
> *


IM DOING GOOD JUST HANGING OUT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2010, 08:49 PM~17460645
> *HELLO
> *


HEY PJ HOW U DOING


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2010, 08:28 PM~17471800
> *NOT RIGHT NOW....PROBABLY IN 2 WEEKS
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 12 2010, 08:36 PM~17471929
> *HEY PJ HOW U DOING
> *



I BEEN GOOD AND U


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GT familia :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 13 2010, 03:05 PM~17479992
> *waz up GT familia :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up david.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP FELLAS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 13 2010, 03:05 PM~17479992
> *waz up GT familia :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


PICS PICS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 13 2010, 05:43 PM~17481800
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 08:38 PM~17483720
> *PICS PICS!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 09:03 PM~17484080
> *:0
> *


HE REDO THE COWBOYS BIKE!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 09:10 PM~17484181
> *HE REDO THE COWBOYS BIKE!!
> *



hes finish ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up dallas g


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 10:34 PM~17484454
> *whats up dallas g
> *


chillen homie, just checkin out tha club...... rides lookin good up in here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 13 2010, 09:36 PM~17484481
> *chillen homie, just checkin out tha club...... rides lookin good up in here
> *


thanx dogg!!....texas is recruiting bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 09:27 PM~17484382
> *hes finish ..
> *


almost!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 13 2010, 09:36 PM~17484481
> *chillen homie, just checkin out tha club...... rides lookin good up in here
> *



thanks homie. thanks for checkn out the topic. u have nice ride to bro. i always like 68 impalas. i was going to pick up a rag top the other day. but the guy sold it.


----------



## David Cervantes

just got it bake from the painter going to get it ready for the show this sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 09:39 PM~17484522
> *almost!
> *



i want to see.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17484549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it bake from the painter going to get it ready for the show this sunday. :biggrin:
> *



is it going to be a 3 or 2 wheeler... and looks nice bro.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 09:43 PM~17484570
> *is it going to be a 3 or 2 wheeler... and looks nice bro.
> *


IS GOING TO BE A 3 WHEELER. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 13 2010, 09:46 PM~17484607
> *IS GOING TO BE A 3 WHEELER. :biggrin:
> *



its going to look good cant wait to see it.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17484549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it bake from the painter going to get it ready for the show this sunday. :biggrin:
> *


CAME OUT CLEAN!!!... I LIKEIT!!!!...COWBOYS UP!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 09:49 PM~17484668
> *its going to look good cant wait to see it.
> *


THANKS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 09:50 PM~17484685
> *CAME OUT CLEAN!!!... I LIKEIT!!!!...COWBOYS UP!
> *



RAIDERS. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17484549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it bake from the painter going to get it ready for the show this sunday. :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 09:54 PM~17484730
> *RAIDERS.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUT CATEYES WANTED!!...A RAIDERS BIKE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17484789
> *THATS WUT CATEYES WANTED!!...A RAIDERS BIKE!!!!
> *



I MEMBER WHEN SHE WAS GOING TO TAKE ME TO THE GAME AND PAY FOR EVERYTHING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 09:58 PM~17484805
> *I MEMBER WHEN SHE WAS GOING TO TAKE ME TO THE GAME AND PAY FOR EVERYTHING.
> *


HAHAHA GOODTIMES!!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 10:01 PM~17484848
> *HAHAHA GOODTIMES!!!LOL
> *



IM GOING TO TRY TO GET HER TO BUY SHIT FOR MY BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17484864
> *IM GOING TO TRY TO GET HER TO BUY SHIT FOR MY BIKE.
> *


U SHOULD DOGG....JUST DONT SIGN ANY PAPERS CUZ THEN SHES GONNA WANT TO KEEP THE BIKE!!...TELL HER SHE CAN KEEP U BUT NOT THE BIKE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17484883
> *U SHOULD DOGG....JUST DONT SIGN ANY PAPERS CUZ THEN SHES GONNA WANT TO KEEP THE BIKE!!...TELL HER SHE CAN KEEP U BUT NOT THE BIKE!
> *



NAH SHE AINT GOING TO KEEP ME OR THE BIKE. HAHAHAHA IM ALWAYS GOING TO BE SINGLE. EVEN IF IM TAKN IM GOING TO BE SINGLE. HAHAHA


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 10:05 PM~17484907
> *NAH SHE AINT GOING TO KEEP ME OR THE BIKE. HAHAHAHA IM ALWAYS GOING TO BE SINGLE. EVEN IF IM TAKN IM GOING TO BE SINGLE. HAHAHA
> *


THATS WUZ UP PIMP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17484949
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *



WHATS UP TURTLE HOW U BEEM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17484949
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


Q-VO TURTLE U TAKIN UR BIKE TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17484952
> *:biggrin:
> THATS WUZ UP PIMP!
> *



HAHAH WHAT U UP TO.. ARE U ALMOST FINISH WITH SCHOOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17484962
> *Q-VO TURTLE U TAKIN UR BIKE TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY?
> *



SIMON ILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

DOING GOOD JR THANKS ...... HOW YOU DOING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 10:15 PM~17485052
> *SIMON ILL BE THERE
> *


ORALE!!!!......TAKE THE PINK TRIKE TOO!!!!,,...JOSE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17484966
> *HAHAH WHAT U UP TO.. ARE U ALMOST FINISH WITH SCHOOL
> *


RELAXIN!!....ONE MORE MONTH!!!,,,,,,IF I BUY MY TRUCK ILL BE GOING TO COLLEGE!


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, WinLoseOrTie]

WUZ UP ALEX!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM TGIF :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17485061
> *DOING GOOD JR  THANKS ...... HOW YOU DOING
> *



DOING GOOD JUST TRYN TO FINISH SCHOOL AND FINISH THE BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2010, 10:18 PM~17485111
> *RELAXIN!!....ONE MORE MONTH!!!,,,,,,IF I BUY MY TRUCK ILL BE GOING TO COLLEGE!
> *



WHAT KIND OF TRUCK U LOOKING FOR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 14 2010, 06:44 AM~17487683
> *WAT IT DEW FAM BAM TGIF :cheesy:
> *



WHAT IT DEW HOMIE HOPE U HAVE A GOOD WEEKN.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 14 2010, 07:54 AM~17488135
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIE HOPE U HAVE A GOOD WEEKN.
> *


WAS GOOD LIL G YEA I HOPE SO TO  HOPEFULLY MY CUZ HAS TIME TO HELP ME FINISH THE TURNTABLE


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

LIKE FATHER LIKE SON. JUST FINISH BILLDING IT FOR SUNDAY SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2010, 07:44 PM~17494303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE FATHER LIKE SON. JUST FINISH BILLDING IT FOR SUNDAY SHOW. :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY IS IT TRUE WE GOT TO TAKE THE BIKES ON SATURDAY TO GET IN DOOR. NEXT WEEK.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 14 2010, 08:46 PM~17494817
> *HEY IS IT TRUE WE GOT TO TAKE THE BIKES ON SATURDAY TO GET IN DOOR. NEXT WEEK.
> *


is like this the they tolld us that all the bikes are going to be indores and when theres no more room in side there are going to put them outside the building. because they dont want the bikes to be all over the place because of lass year they hade olot of truble guging them so they want them all together. i think we should all be together but i dont know.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2010, 08:57 PM~17494922
> *is like this the they tolld us that all the bikes are going to be indores and when theres no more room in side there are going to put them outside the building. because they dont want the bikes to be all over the place because of lass year they hade olot of truble guging them so they want them all together. i think we should all be together but i dont know.
> *



O THAT WHAT SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT WE NEEDED TO BE THERE ON SATURDAY TO GET IN DOOR. I WAS GOING TO SAY IF SO IF I COULD GIVE MY BIKE TO SOMEONE THIS SUNDAY AND SOMEONE COULD TAKE IT ON SATURDAY AND ILL SET THE DISPLAY UP ON SUNDAY.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 12 2010, 10:43 PM~17473697
> *I BEEN GOOD AND U
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD JUST WAITING FOR THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 14 2010, 09:02 PM~17494957
> *O THAT WHAT SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT WE NEEDED TO BE THERE ON SATURDAY TO GET IN DOOR. I WAS GOING TO SAY IF SO IF I COULD GIVE MY BIKE TO SOMEONE THIS SUNDAY AND SOMEONE COULD TAKE IT ON SATURDAY AND ILL SET  THE DISPLAY UP ON SUNDAY.
> *


WE CAN TAKE IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 14 2010, 07:53 AM~17488125
> *WHAT KIND OF TRUCK U LOOKING FOR.
> *


MY UNLCE MIGHT SELL ME AN S-10


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 14 2010, 09:02 PM~17494957
> *O THAT WHAT SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT WE NEEDED TO BE THERE ON SATURDAY TO GET IN DOOR. I WAS GOING TO SAY IF SO IF I COULD GIVE MY BIKE TO SOMEONE THIS SUNDAY AND SOMEONE COULD TAKE IT ON SATURDAY AND ILL SET  THE DISPLAY UP ON SUNDAY.
> *


IF U WANT WE COULD TRY FITING IT ON MY TRAILER. ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY SO U WONT FORGET THE SHIRTS. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up GOOD TIMES


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2010, 06:44 PM~17494303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE FATHER LIKE SON. JUST FINISH BILLDING IT FOR SUNDAY SHOW. :biggrin:
> *


TRIKES LOOK TIGHT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17495190
> *WE CAN TAKE IT!
> *


 :yes: BUT NO STRIPPING IT ROBERTO. :guns: :roflmao: JK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2010, 09:44 PM~17495233
> *IF U WANT WE COULD TRY FITING IT ON MY TRAILER. ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY SO U WONT FORGET THE SHIRTS. :biggrin:
> *



YEA THATS IF U GUYS GO SATURDAY OR IF NOT SUNDAY. WE WILL JUST WAKE UP EARLY EARLY IN THE MORNING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2010, 09:44 PM~17495233
> *IF U WANT WE COULD TRY FITING IT ON MY TRAILER. ARE U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY SO U WONT FORGET THE SHIRTS. :biggrin:
> *



YEA IM TAKING THE SHIRTS FOR THIS SUNDAY ..


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2010, 06:50 AM~17497260
> *YEA THATS IF U GUYS GO SATURDAY OR IF NOT SUNDAY. WE WILL JUST WAKE UP EARLY EARLY IN THE MORNING.
> *


yea we are going on sat. morning


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 15 2010, 12:33 AM~17496363
> *whazz up GOOD TIMES
> *


Q-VO CARNAL!>....TE DESAPARECES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2010, 06:49 AM~17497255
> *:yes: BUT NO STRIPPING IT ROBERTO.  :guns:  :roflmao: JK
> *


NO WORRIES.....DAVIDS TRAILER IS MADE FOR BIKES...NOT LIKE MY TRUCK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2010, 09:19 AM~17498009
> *NO WORRIES.....DAVIDS TRAILER IS MADE FOR BIKES...NOT LIKE MY TRUCK!
> *



COOL COOL COOL ..


----------



## Fleetangel

GOT PROM TODAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2010, 07:45 AM~17497478
> *yea we are going on sat. morning
> *


COOL IF U GUYS HAVE ROOM IN THE TRAILOR ILL GIVE U THE BIKE TO TAKE IF U DONT MIND.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2010, 12:57 PM~17498977
> *GOT PROM TODAY!
> *


POST PICS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2010, 01:04 PM~17499015
> *POST PICS.
> *


WHEN I COME BACK...ITS GONNA BE AT SOME PLAZA IN LA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2010, 01:21 PM~17499086
> *WHEN I COME BACK...ITS GONNA BE AT SOME PLAZA IN LA
> *



WHERE THE AFTER PARTY AT.. SINE ITS HERE IN LA. :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2010, 01:26 PM~17499103
> *WHERE THE AFTER PARTY AT.. SINE ITS HERE IN LA.  :cheesy:
> *


I THINK WE MIGHT GET A HOTEL.....IDK YET.....ILL HIT U UP IF WE STAY OVER THERE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2010, 01:29 PM~17499120
> *I THINK WE MIGHT GET A HOTEL.....IDK YET.....ILL HIT U UP IF WE STAY OVER THERE!
> *



FOR SURE LET ME KNOW... IM DOWN TO ROLL.  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 02:06 PM~17499285
> *WHAT'S UP
> *


waz up homei :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2010, 01:29 PM~17499120
> *I THINK WE MIGHT GET A HOTEL.....IDK YET.....ILL HIT U UP IF WE STAY OVER THERE!
> *


hope u are having fun homie. hope u have some rest for tomorrows show.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## sureñosbluez

> SOLO ES UN PEQUEÑO BRAKE CARNAL


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST GOT HOME FROM PROM!!>...SORRY PJ...THERE WASNT AN AFTER PARTY!.....IM JUST GONNA STAY AWAKE N WAIT FOR DAVID!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> SOLO ES UN PEQUEÑO BRAKE CARNAL
> 
> 
> 
> ORALE...COMO ESTAN LAS COSAS AYA?
Click to expand...


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE PICS AND CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: GREAT PICS DAVID AND CONGRATS TO ALL FAM BAM ON THERE WINS :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GOODTIME :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2010, 02:33 AM~17504010
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM PROM!!>...SORRY PJ...THERE WASNT AN AFTER PARTY!.....IM JUST GONNA STAY AWAKE N WAIT FOR DAVID!!
> *



ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NICE PICS... GOODTIMES TOOK HOME LOT OF TROPHYS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ATTENTION GOODTIMES


I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WENT OUT CONGRAT THE WINNERS. WE GOODTIMERS DID A GOOD JOB. WE LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER EVERYDAY AND EVERY SHOW HELPING EACH OTHER OUT WHEN WE NEED IT. THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED GOODTIMES. FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE GOODTIME AT A SHOW AND ENJOY THERE SELF AND THERE FAMILY. 

I ALSO WANT TO SAY LETS GET MORE PEOPLE ON HERE ON LAYITLOW AGAIN. NO MORE FACES. LETS ALL CHAT AND HAVE ALL THE MEMBERS ON HERE. WE ARE ALL FAMILY AND NEEDS TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON HERE. I WANT PEOPLE TO SEE ALL OUR MEMBER THAT REP THE MIGHTY GT. NOT ONLY SEE THE FACES. I WANT THEM TO ALL OF OUR NICES BIKES WE DID AND SEE ALL THE MEMBERS. LIKE I SAID ITS NICE TO SEE ALL OF US HELP EACH OTHER. 


PAUL JR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, cruising oldies, David Cervantes


WHATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 04:10 PM~17518544
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, cruising oldies, David Cervantes
> WHATS UP EVERYBODY
> *


hey wuz up homie how was ur day.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 04:09 PM~17518534
> *ATTENTION GOODTIMES
> I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WENT OUT CONGRAT THE WINNERS. WE GOODTIMERS DID A GOOD JOB. WE LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER EVERYDAY AND EVERY SHOW HELPING EACH OTHER OUT WHEN WE NEED IT. THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED GOODTIMES. FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE GOODTIME AT A SHOW AND ENJOY THERE SELF AND THERE FAMILY.
> 
> I ALSO WANT TO SAY LETS GET MORE PEOPLE ON HERE ON LAYITLOW AGAIN. NO MORE FACES. LETS ALL CHAT AND HAVE ALL THE MEMBERS ON HERE. WE ARE ALL FAMILY AND NEEDS TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON HERE. I WANT PEOPLE TO SEE ALL OUR MEMBER THAT REP THE MIGHTY GT. NOT ONLY SEE THE FACES. I WANT THEM TO ALL OF OUR NICES BIKES WE DID AND SEE ALL THE MEMBERS. LIKE I SAID ITS NICE TO SEE ALL OF US HELP EACH OTHER.
> PAUL JR.
> 
> *


nice words!!!...my pics will be up tomorrow!!


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD NIGHT GT FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 17 2010, 08:56 PM~17522065
> *GOOD NIGHT GT  FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


a donde vas guey?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 04:09 PM~17518534
> *ATTENTION GOODTIMES
> I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT WENT OUT CONGRAT THE WINNERS. WE GOODTIMERS DID A GOOD JOB. WE LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER EVERYDAY AND EVERY SHOW HELPING EACH OTHER OUT WHEN WE NEED IT. THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED GOODTIMES. FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE GOODTIME AT A SHOW AND ENJOY THERE SELF AND THERE FAMILY.
> 
> I ALSO WANT TO SAY LETS GET MORE PEOPLE ON HERE ON LAYITLOW AGAIN. NO MORE FACES. LETS ALL CHAT AND HAVE ALL THE MEMBERS ON HERE. WE ARE ALL FAMILY AND NEEDS TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON HERE. I WANT PEOPLE TO SEE ALL OUR MEMBER THAT REP THE MIGHTY GT. NOT ONLY SEE THE FACES. I WANT THEM TO ALL OF OUR NICES BIKES WE DID AND SEE ALL THE MEMBERS. LIKE I SAID ITS NICE TO SEE ALL OF US HELP EACH OTHER.
> PAUL JR.
> 
> *


X2 GOOD WORDS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 17 2010, 09:44 PM~17522651
> *X2  GOOD WORDS
> *


WUZ UP TURTLE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2010, 08:22 PM~17521531
> *nice words!!!...my pics will be up tomorrow!!
> *



thanks homie. ready for this sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 04:10 PM~17518544
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, cruising oldies, David Cervantes
> WHATS UP EVERYBODY
> *



whats up bro. how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 17 2010, 09:44 PM~17522651
> *X2  GOOD WORDS
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, *purecandy az*

whats up father in law. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 10:13 PM~17523151
> *thanks homie. ready for this sunday
> *


WAITING ON MY SEAT!!!....AND PINSTRIPE!!...I MEAN CHECK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2010, 10:17 PM~17523203
> *WAITING ON MY SEAT!!!....AND PINSTRIPE!!...I MEAN CHECK!
> *



hey u get my pm. and thats cool. yea i got some big plans for the orange bike to after san berdino going to strip it one more time. and get it ready for vegas,


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 10:21 PM~17523258
> *hey u get my pm. and thats cool. yea i got some big plans for the orange bike to after san berdino going to strip it one more time. and get it ready for vegas,
> *


THATS DOWN!!>..AFTER SEPTEMBER IMA TAKE IT TO GET A LOT OF SHIT!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2010, 10:42 PM~17523501
> *THATS DOWN!!>..AFTER SEPTEMBER IMA TAKE IT TO GET A LOT OF SHIT!
> *


do it gee. get it ready for vegas.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 17 2010, 10:45 PM~17523536
> *
> *



whats up whats up.. post up ur blue bike. or send me the pic again ill post it up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 10:48 PM~17523562
> *do it gee. get it ready for vegas.
> *


I WILL!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 17 2010, 11:07 PM~17523706
> *I WILL!!!!
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 09:48 PM~17523568
> *whats up whats up.. post up ur blue bike. or send me the pic again ill post it up
> *


COOL YEA LEMME TAKE A BETTER PICTURE OF IT TOMORROW I'll TRY AND SEND IT TO U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 18 2010, 01:26 AM~17524467
> *COOL YEA LEMME TAKE A BETTER PICTURE OF IT TOMORROW I'll TRY AND SEND IT TO U
> *


COOL COOL ILL CHECK MY PHONE WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILIA!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 18 2010, 09:58 PM~17535580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT TRIKE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2010, 09:58 PM~17535591
> *TIGHT TRIKE!
> *



that trike was loud. i had amp running in to the speakers. everybody use to trip out.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up to all the goodtimers.


----------



## BIG ANDREW

HOPE I MAKE IT TO VENTURA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@May 19 2010, 04:15 PM~17543292
> *HOPE I MAKE IT TO VENTURA
> *



let me know if u do go so i know to take those rims.


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia! :wave:


----------



## ljlow82

just want to stop by and say what up to my boy hot shot 956


----------



## David Cervantes

geting rade 4 shou nxt wikend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17545097
> *geting rade 4 shou nxt wikend
> *



THIS WEEKN OR NEXT WEEKN. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@May 19 2010, 04:15 PM~17543292
> *HOPE I MAKE IT TO VENTURA
> *


MY BIKE IS GETTIN PINSTRIPE N GOLD LEAF!!!....OH AND A NEW SEAT TO HIT HARD ON SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 08:47 PM~17546388
> *MY BIKE IS GETTIN PINSTRIPE N GOLD LEAF!!!....OH AND A NEW SEAT TO HIT HARD ON SUNDAY!!!!
> *



WHO DOING UR LEAFING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 08:53 PM~17546484
> *WHO DOING UR LEAFING  :0  :biggrin:
> *


JP....THE SAME GUY WHO DID THE LEAFING ON MY FRAME THE TIME BEFORE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 08:57 PM~17546527
> *JP....THE SAME GUY WHO DID THE LEAFING ON MY FRAME THE TIME BEFORE!
> *



O ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. MAN I WANT DAVID TO DO MY PARTS FOR THE ORANGE BIKE BUT IM JUST GOING TO WAIT FOR SUNDAY IS HE COMING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 08:58 PM~17546540
> *O ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. MAN I WANT DAVID TO DO MY PARTS FOR THE ORANGE BIKE BUT IM JUST GOING TO WAIT FOR SUNDAY IS HE COMING.
> *


HE HAS TO BE THERE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:06 PM~17546644
> *HE HAS TO BE THERE!
> *



COOL COOL. HAVE U GOT UR DISPLAY YET.. I FINALY DECIDE TO DO ONE HAHAHAH AFTER JUST SETTING THE BIKE UP ALONE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 09:07 PM~17546663
> *COOL COOL. HAVE U GOT UR DISPLAY YET.. I FINALY DECIDE TO DO ONE HAHAHAH AFTER JUST SETTING THE BIKE UP ALONE.
> *


IMA WORK ON SOMETHING SIMPLE FOR SUNDAY...DONT HAVE SHIT YET!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:15 PM~17546769
> *IMA WORK ON SOMETHING SIMPLE FOR SUNDAY...DONT HAVE SHIT YET!
> *



I WANTED TO BUY A DISPLAY BUT I WAS LIKE NAH MY BROTHER AINT HELPING ME OUT FOR SHIT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 09:18 PM~17546801
> *I WANTED TO BUY A DISPLAY BUT I WAS LIKE NAH MY BROTHER AINT HELPING ME OUT FOR SHIT.
> *


MAKE HIM COME ON SUNDAY!


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP GOODTIMERS......HAVENT BEEN ON IN A WHILE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:28 PM~17546916
> *WATS UP GOODTIMERS......HAVENT BEEN ON IN A WHILE...
> *


WUZ UP DOGGIE!!!....READY FOR THIS ONE?


----------



## -GT- RAY

HOW YOU BEEN FLEET....DAMN THATS THIS WEEKEND...IDK I'LL SEE WATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17546984
> *HOW YOU BEEN FLEET....DAMN THATS THIS WEEKEND...IDK I'LL SEE WATS UP
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD!!!...WORKING HARD BRO!!..HOW BOUT U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:34 PM~17546993
> *IVE BEEN GOOD!!!...WORKING HARD BRO!!..HOW BOUT U?
> *


THATS KOOL...IM GOOD MYSELF, JUST WANT TO FINISH THE BIKE ALREADY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:36 PM~17547025
> *THATS KOOL...IM GOOD MYSELF, JUST WANT TO FINISH THE BIKE ALREADY
> *


WUT ELSE DO U NEED????..HAVE U BUY ANYTHING FOR IT YET?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:38 PM~17547056
> *WUT ELSE DO U NEED????..HAVE U BUY ANYTHING FOR IT YET?
> *


NAH NOT YET I NEED EVERTHING...JOE STILL HAS THE FRAME...AND NOW I WANNA PAINT IT RED


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17547072
> *NAH NOT YET I NEED EVERTHING...JOE STILL HAS THE FRAME...AND NOW I WANNA PAINT IT RED
> *


DATS CHILL BRO!!....HOPE TO SEE IT SOONA!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:26 PM~17546878
> *MAKE HIM COME ON SUNDAY!
> *


NAH THAT FOO NOT IN IT TO AND IM COMING ON SATURDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:28 PM~17546916
> *WATS UP GOODTIMERS......HAVENT BEEN ON IN A WHILE...
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 09:43 PM~17547129
> *NAH THAT FOO NOT IN IT TO AND IM COMING ON SATURDAY
> *


OH COOL COOL!....U STAYING OVER HERE?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:43 PM~17547128
> *DATS CHILL BRO!!....HOPE TO SEE IT SOONA!
> *


TEA I WANT IT RED AND ALL THE PARTS CHROME AND GOLD..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 09:43 PM~17547139
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN
> *


IM GOOD...HOW ARE YOU???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:44 PM~17547147
> *OH COOL COOL!....U STAYING OVER HERE?
> *



YES SIR. SO I DONT HAVE TO WAKE UP EARLY TO DRIVE HERE. AND THEN SO I COULD HURRY AND SET THE DISPLAY UP ON SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:45 PM~17547162
> *IM GOOD...HOW ARE YOU???
> *



BEEN GOOD JUST DOING GOOD JUST RUNNING AROUND TO GET THE BIKE READY FOR SAN BERDAINO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 09:45 PM~17547169
> *YES SIR. SO I DONT HAVE TO WAKE UP EARLY TO DRIVE HERE. AND THEN SO I COULD HURRY AND SET THE DISPLAY UP ON SUNDAY
> *


THATS COOL...I COULDNT AFFORD MY DISPLAY!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 09:46 PM~17547185
> *BEEN GOOD JUST DOING GOOD JUST RUNNING AROUND TO GET THE BIKE READY FOR SAN BERDAINO
> *


WHICH ONE GT EDITION OR THE ORANGE ONE???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17547193
> *THATS COOL...I COULDNT AFFORD MY DISPLAY!!!
> *



ITS HARD HOMIE. I JUST PUSH IT TO I OWE MONEY TO THE BANK. HAHAHAHA LIKE I GET PAID THIS FRIDAY AND I THINK MY MONEY ALREADY DONE FOR. ONLY THIS WEEKN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17547212
> *WHICH ONE GT EDITION OR THE ORANGE ONE???
> *


 THE ORANGE ONE. I THINK IM GOING TO NAME IT LA MOST WANTED WHAT U GUYS THINK FOR THE ORANE BIKE,


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 09:51 PM~17547271
> *THE ORANGE ONE. I THINK IM GOING TO NAME IT LA MOST WANTED WHAT U GUYS THINK FOR THE ORANE BIKE,
> *


LA'S MOST WANTED FOR THE ORANGE BIKE.....YEA THATS SOUNDS PRETTY KOOL.....JUST CANT WAIT FOR GT EDITION!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:58 PM~17547365
> *LA'S MOST WANTED FOR THE ORANGE BIKE.....YEA THATS SOUNDS PRETTY KOOL.....JUST CANT WAIT FOR GT EDITION!!!!
> *



ME TO I WANT TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS,.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2010, 10:11 PM~17547516
> *ME TO I WANT TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS,.
> *


WEN ARE YOU PLANNING TO HAVEIT DONE????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17547553
> *WEN ARE YOU PLANNING TO HAVEIT DONE????
> *



HOPEFULLY VEGAS IS MY DATE TO FINISH IT.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 19 2010, 05:49 PM~17544149
> *just want to stop by and say what up to my boy hot shot 956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DEW LARY NICE PIC AND THAT CHICK IS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 20 2010, 08:39 AM~17550243
> *WHAT IT DEW LARY NICE PIC AND THAT CHICK IS NICE :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 19 2010, 11:59 PM~17548363
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2010, 09:54 AM~17550986
> *WHATS UP HOMIE.
> *


WAT IT DEW LIL G HOW YOU BEEN? WHATS NEW? ON YOUR SIDE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 20 2010, 10:04 AM~17551056
> *WAT IT DEW LIL G HOW YOU BEEN? WHATS NEW? ON YOUR SIDE
> *



NADA SAME OLD ME TRYING TO GET READY FOR SAN BERDAINO. HOW U BEEN AND THE FAMILY BRO. HOW THE SECRET TURN TABLE COMING OUT. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2010, 12:12 PM~17552033
> *NADA SAME OLD ME TRYING TO GET READY FOR SAN BERDAINO. HOW U BEEN AND THE FAMILY BRO. HOW THE SECRET TURN TABLE COMING OUT. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BRO.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALMOST DONE WERE HALF WAYS.ME TO I WANT TO FINISH IT ALL READY hno: hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 20 2010, 01:07 PM~17552608
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALMOST DONE WERE HALF WAYS.ME TO I WANT TO FINISH IT ALL READY  hno:  hno:
> *



U GUYS DECIDE WHAT KIND OF MOTOR U ARE USING FOR IT. AND HOW THE BABY COMING ALONG.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2010, 01:32 PM~17552732
> *U GUYS DECIDE WHAT KIND OF MOTOR U ARE USING FOR IT. AND HOW THE BABY COMING ALONG.
> *


WE HAVE THE MOTOR ALREADY BUT WE STILL NEED TO WIRE IT UP AND TEST IT WITH ALL THE WIEGHT


----------



## lrocky2003

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 19 2010, 09:58 PM~17547365
> *LA'S MOST WANTED FOR THE ORANGE BIKE.....YEA THATS SOUNDS PRETTY KOOL.....JUST CANT WAIT FOR GT EDITION!!!!
> *


COOL NAME DOGG!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 20 2010, 01:46 PM~17552847
> *WE HAVE THE MOTOR ALREADY BUT WE STILL NEED TO WIRE IT UP AND TEST IT WITH ALL THE WIEGHT
> *



DAMN BIKES DONT WAY MUCH BRO SO I THINK IT WILL PULL IT. U SHOULD ASK DAVID WHAT KIND OF MOTOR HE USE BECUS I KNOW THAT TRIKE IS HEAVY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17556653
> *COOL NAME DOGG!!!
> *



IM DONE WITH SHOW FOR WHILE. AFTER SAN BERDINO GOING TO STEP IT UP ON THE ORANGE BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2010, 09:02 PM~17557344
> *IM DONE WITH SHOW FOR WHILE. AFTER SAN BERDINO GOING TO STEP IT UP ON THE ORANGE BIKE.
> *


THATS COOL!!....THE ORANGE BIKE IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!.....I THINK THE DISPLAY WILL MAKE IT STAND OUT MORE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 20 2010, 09:08 PM~17557428
> *THATS COOL!!....THE ORANGE BIKE IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!.....I THINK THE DISPLAY WILL MAKE IT STAND OUT MORE!
> *



HOPEFULLY I JUST BOUGHT SOME MIRRORS AND WOOD CHIPS. AND GOT SOME LIGHTS.


----------



## David Cervantes

JUST GOT THEM FROM DAVID AND GOING TO BE SEND TO GET CROME!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 20 2010, 09:42 PM~17557810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT THEM FROM DAVID AND GOING TO BE SEND TO GET CROME!!!
> *



DAMN THAT LOOKS TIGHT :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 20 2010, 08:42 PM~17557810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT THEM FROM DAVID AND GOING TO BE SEND TO GET CROME!!!
> *


BAD ASS :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2010, 09:01 PM~17557334
> *DAMN BIKES DONT WAY MUCH BRO SO I THINK IT WILL PULL IT. U SHOULD ASK DAVID WHAT KIND OF MOTOR HE USE BECUS I KNOW THAT TRIKE IS HEAVY
> *


 :no: SHIT I WISH THEY DIDNT BUT MINE ALONE IS LIKE 60 LBS :wow: AND WERE TALKING ABOUT (4) BIKES IN ONE TURN TABLE :0 SO DAM THAT MOTOR IS ON RED BULL ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 21 2010, 06:19 AM~17560294
> *:no: SHIT I WISH THEY DIDNT BUT MINE ALONE IS LIKE 60 LBS  :wow: AND WERE TALKING ABOUT (4) BIKES IN ONE TURN TABLE :0 SO DAM THAT MOTOR IS ON RED BULL ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:
> *


HOW LONG MORE U THINK IT WILL BE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 20 2010, 10:42 PM~17557810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT THEM FROM DAVID AND GOING TO BE SEND TO GET CROME!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 21 2010, 06:43 AM~17560432
> *HOW LONG MORE U THINK IT WILL BE.  :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO SAY 3 MORE WEEKS.WE HAVE TO FINISH IT BY THAT TIME BCS THE SHOW IS ON JUNE 18 :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 20 2010, 09:42 PM~17557810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT THEM FROM DAVID AND GOING TO BE SEND TO GET CROME!!!
> *



BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OK FAM BAM IM OUT EVERY BODY HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND SEE YOULL LATERS :wave: TIME TO FINISH MEGATURNBLE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 21 2010, 03:03 PM~17564313
> *OK FAM BAM IM OUT EVERY BODY HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND SEE YOULL LATERS :wave: TIME TO FINISH MEGATURNBLE :biggrin:
> *


  U TO BRO HAVE A GOOD WEEKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*DAVID I NEED THE ADDRESS TO THE PARTY TOMOROW. *</span>


<span style=\'color:red\'>PM ME


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 21 2010, 07:07 PM~17566151
> *DAVID I NEED THE ADDRESS TO THE PARTY TOMOROW. </span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>PM ME
> *


OK I JUST DID.


----------



## David Cervantes

JUST GOT PAINTED FOR THE SHOW THIS WEKEEND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

looks good homie


> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17567038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT PAINTED FOR THE SHOW THIS WEKEEND
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2010, 09:37 PM~17557755
> *HOPEFULLY I JUST BOUGHT SOME MIRRORS AND WOOD CHIPS. AND GOT SOME LIGHTS.
> *


gt ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 22 2010, 09:54 AM~17570468
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


DANGGG THE CAR SHOW IS GONNA BE PACKED TOMORROW!!>...GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD WITH 15 BIKES!!!!....ANDREWS BIKE CAME OUT CLEAN!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2010, 12:05 PM~17570982
> *DANGGG THE CAR SHOW IS GONNA BE PACKED TOMORROW!!>...GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD WITH 15 BIKES!!!!....ANDREWS BIKE CAME OUT CLEAN!!!
> *



PICS PICS PICS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 22 2010, 01:04 PM~17571211
> *PICS PICS PICS PICS  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow!!!!!.....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 22 2010, 12:04 PM~17571211
> *PICS PICS PICS PICS  :biggrin:
> *


x805


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2010, 08:42 PM~17574278
> *tomorrow!!!!!.....
> *


  :happysad:


----------



## 96lincoln

where the GOODTIMERS at


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 23 2010, 04:34 PM~17579091
> *where the GOODTIMERS at
> *



at a show homie. we post pics in a bit.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 23 2010, 09:28 PM~17581879
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY. :biggrin:
> *



whats david.


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up good timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 24 2010, 01:48 PM~17588073
> *whats up good timers
> *



WHATS UP FOO WHAT U UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

PICS UPLOADING!!


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 12:53 PM~17588114
> *WHATS UP FOO WHAT U UP TO
> *


not much chilling u


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 09:14 AM~17584953
> *at a show homie. we post pics in a bit.
> *



word nice i got some pics of ours at the shoowww i post them soon :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 24 2010, 02:12 PM~17588326
> *word nice i got some pics of ours at the shoowww i post them soon  :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN CLEAN POST THE PICS OF UR BIKE BRO. BY THE WAY MY NAME IS PAUL JR. WHATS UR .


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP PJ HOW WASTHE DRIVE HOME. :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT TO CONGRAT ALL THE LIL GOODTIMERS THAT WON. WE DID A HELL OF A GOOD JOB. WE MADE PEOPLE DROP JAWS WHEN THEY SEEN THE BIG LINE UP WITH ALL OUR NICE BIKES THERE WAS 15 BIKES. AND WANT TO CONGRAT BIG ANDREW FINISHING UP HIS BIKE I KNOW HOW IT IS PUTTING ALL THAT MONEY AND TIME TO BUILD A BIKE LIKE THAT TO REPP THE MIGHTY GT. AND I CANT FOR GET I WANT TO THANK DAVID AND HIS FAMILY FOR INVITING ME AND LETTING ME STAY OVER AT HIS HOUSE. AND TAKN THE BIKE FOR ME. IN MY EYES HOMIE UR STRONG SOLDIER IN THE MIGHTY GT. EVERYBODY HAD FUN AND GREAT LAUGHS TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT MAKES US A BIG FAMILY. LIKE I SAID THANK U FOR SHOWING YOUR BIKES AND PROUDLY REPPN THE MIGHTY GT WE OUR ALL WINNERS IN MY EYES.      

PAUL JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 24 2010, 06:53 PM~17591578
> *WUZ UP PJ HOW WASTHE DRIVE HOME. :wow:
> *



THE DRIVE WAS GOOD HOMIE. GOT HOME QUICK. WHAT U GUYS END UP DOING AFTER DROPPING TROUBLE CAR OFF


----------



## BIG TURTLE

CHINGADO 500 PAGES GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 24 2010, 07:02 PM~17591688
> *CHINGADO 500 PAGES      PURO GOODTIMES
> *



WE ALMOST CATCHING UP TO GOODTIMES CAR CLUB TOPIC WE ONLY NEED 14,000 PAGES MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 06:54 PM~17591586
> *I WANT TO CONGRAT ALL THE LIL GOODTIMERS THAT WON. WE DID A HELL OF A GOOD JOB. WE MADE PEOPLE DROP JAWS WHEN THEY SEEN THE BIG LINE UP WITH ALL OUR NICE BIKES THERE WAS 15 BIKES. AND WANT TO CONGRAT BIG ANDREW FINISHING UP HIS BIKE I KNOW HOW IT IS PUTTING ALL THAT MONEY AND TIME TO BUILD A BIKE LIKE THAT TO REPP THE MIGHTY GT. AND I CANT FOR GET I WANT TO THANK DAVID AND HIS FAMILY FOR INVITING ME AND LETTING ME STAY OVER AT HIS HOUSE. AND TAKN THE BIKE FOR ME. IN MY EYES HOMIE UR STRONG SOLDIER IN THE MIGHTY GT. EVERYBODY HAD FUN AND GREAT LAUGHS TOGETHER. THIS IS WHAT MAKES US A BIG FAMILY. LIKE I SAID THANK U FOR SHOWING YOUR BIKES AND PROUDLY REPPN THE MIGHTY GT WE OUR ALL WINNERS IN MY EYES.
> 
> PAUL JR
> *


THANK U . ANY TIME U GUSS NEED ME I WILL BE THERE THATS WY WE ARE A FAMILY. AND U COULD ALWAYS CRASH AT MY HOUSE DOORS ARE ALLWAYS OPEN TO EVERYONE. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 06:55 PM~17591606
> *THE DRIVE WAS GOOD HOMIE. GOT HOME  QUICK. WHAT U GUYS END UP DOING AFTER DROPPING TROUBLE CAR OFF
> *


NOTHING WE CAME HOME AND WENT TO SLEEP I HAD TO WORK TODAY AND I STARTED FELLING SICK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 24 2010, 07:23 PM~17591976
> *THANK U . ANY TIME U GUSS NEED ME I WILL BE THERE THATS WY WE ARE A FAMILY. AND  U COULD ALWAYS CRASH AT MY HOUSE DOORS ARE ALLWAYS OPEN TO EVERYONE. :biggrin:
> *



COOL COOL THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 24 2010, 07:24 PM~17591988
> *NOTHING WE CAME HOME AND WENT TO SLEEP I HAD TO WORK TODAY AND I STARTED FELLING SICK.
> *



I WAS TIRE TO . BUT AFTER SEEING BIKES I BUST A MISSION LOOKING FOR THE CYCLINDERS I FOUND SOME BUT THE GUY WANTED 400 DOLLARS FOR THEM :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 07:28 PM~17592057
> *I WAS TIRE TO . BUT AFTER SEEING BIKES I BUST A MISSION LOOKING FOR THE CYCLINDERS I FOUND SOME BUT THE GUY WANTED 400 DOLLARS FOR THEM :happysad:
> *


O THATS OLOT OF $$$$. ARE U READY FOR ME TO TAKE U THE RIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 24 2010, 07:31 PM~17592102
> *O THATS OLOT OF $$$$. ARE U READY FOR ME TO TAKE U THE RIMES
> *



WHEN EVER U ARE READY I AM READY BRO. JUST LET ME KNOW. LIKE I SAID HOOK U UP.


----------



## -GT- RAY

WHERE THE PICS AT FROM THE 805 SHOW????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 20 2010, 04:41 PM~17554706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. :biggrin:
> *


 I MIGHT GO.


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

GT TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HAPPY 500 GT BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, FLEET~HOOD


HAHA JAY IS THE FIRST ONE TO LOOK FOR THE CRAZY CHICKS PICTURES!!!....CAUGHT U FOO!!!!....ILL POST THEM RITE NOW!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17484549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it bake from the painter going to get it ready for the show this sunday. :biggrin:
> *


GO RAIDERS :biggrin: it looks good tho


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## GUDTMS48

WHERE THEY AT?????????????????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17594591
> *WHERE THEY AT?????????????????
> *


HOLD ON HOMIE!!....GOT TOO MANY!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17594591
> *WHERE THEY AT?????????????????
> *


thats what im sayn


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## GUDTMS48

:happysad: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

FINE!!!....CRAZY CHICK COMING UP!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

THIS IS WUT I GOT!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17594714
> *THIS IS WUT I GOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: is that a stain on the seat???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:27 PM~17594736
> *:wow:  is that a stain on the seat???
> *


LETS JUST SAY SHE LEFT A MARK!


----------



## Fleetangel

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Fleetangel, GUDTMS48, 81_cutty, 88' Cutlass, POPEYE4RMGT, LINCOLNSAL

THANX FOR VISITING!


----------



## Fleetangel

GT LADIES


----------



## GUDTMS48

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:27 PM~17594736
> *:wow:  is that a stain on the seat???
> *


X62 OOHHHHHHHHH SNAPS THATS SOME SICK NASTY STUFFF


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:29 PM~17594759
> *LETS JUST SAY SHE LEFT A MARK!
> *


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17594714
> *THIS IS WUT I GOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: DAMM DOWG THATS SOME CRASY SHIT THERE,,,, :biggrin: YOU WERE PROBABLY LIKE WTF?? :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 24 2010, 10:33 PM~17594824
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  DAMM DOWG THATS SOME CRASY SHIT THERE,,,, :biggrin: YOU WERE PROBABLY LIKE WTF?? :cheesy:
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS ME CUZ THAT BITCH SUCKED ME ON THE FACE.....BUT IT WASNT ME......SHE WAS ALL WET!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17594852
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS ME CUZ THAT BITCH SUCKED ME ON THE FACE.....BUT IT WASNT ME......SHE WAS ALL WET!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS CRASY HOMMIE,,I WOULD HAVE BEEN BUSTING,,, :biggrin: WELL ATLEAST IT CAME OFF,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD SHOW,,, :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 24 2010, 10:37 PM~17594887
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS CRASY HOMMIE,,I WOULD HAVE BEEN BUSTING,,, :biggrin:  WELL ATLEAST IT CAME OFF,,, :biggrin:
> *


HAHA KEEKEE BACKED ME UP!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 24 2010, 10:39 PM~17594904
> *LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD SHOW,,, :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 24 2010, 10:39 PM~17594904
> *LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD SHOW,,, :angry:
> *


u did homie!!!....lets get ready for santa barbara.....hey meeting on sunday at 1


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:39 PM~17594907
> *HAHA KEEKEE BACKED ME UP!!!
> *


OH SERIO THAT FIRME,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT BROAD LOOKS LIKE SHE WAS ON SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:40 PM~17594922
> *x2 :angry:
> *


uploading more pics of the hoochie


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:41 PM~17594931
> *u did homie!!!....lets get ready for santa barbara.....hey meeting on sunday at 1
> *


SERIO WHERE AT? IS IT SET,,,OR MIGHT CHANGE?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 24 2010, 10:42 PM~17594958
> *SERIO WHERE AT? IS IT SET,,,OR MIGHT CHANGE?
> *


at my house......i hope it dont change!


----------



## Fleetangel

WHEN SECURITY GUYS FINALLY HELP








BUT SHE DIDNT WANNA LEAVE








SO I SAID FUCK U!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:43 PM~17594975
> *at my house......i hope it dont change!
> *


OK COOL ,,,GOODTHING THE BOSS WONT BE HERE THIS WEEKEND SO OUR INVENTORY WILL BE ON HOLD AND WONT BE WORKING LIKE I WAS SUPPOSED TO,,,LET MEKNOW IF IT CHANGES HOMMIE


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:42 PM~17594943
> *uploading more pics of the hoochie
> *


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:46 PM~17594999
> *WHEN SECURITY GUYS FINALLY HELP
> 
> SO I SAID FUCK U!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND SHE WAS STILL SITTING ON THE BIKLA ,,,


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 24 2010, 10:46 PM~17595005
> *OK COOL ,,,GOODTHING THE BOSS WONT BE HERE THIS WEEKEND SO OUR INVENTORY WILL BE ON HOLD AND WONT BE WORKING LIKE I WAS SUPPOSED TO,,,LET MEKNOW IF IT CHANGES HOMMIE
> *


ORALE DOGG


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:48 PM~17595030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA THIS FOO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 24 2010, 10:48 PM~17595031
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND SHE WAS STILL SITTING ON THE BIKLA ,,,
> *


SERIO....I EVEN TOLD HER THE CAMERA RAN OUT OF BATTERY....SHES LIKE IM A MODEL REPPIN SANTA PAULA N SHIT....


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:51 PM~17595074
> *SERIO....I EVEN TOLD HER THE CAMERA RAN OUT OF BATTERY....SHES LIKE IM A MODEL REPPIN SANTA PAULA N SHIT....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:50 PM~17595053
> *HAHA THIS FOO!
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:54 PM~17595106
> *:biggrin:  lol
> *


WUZ CRACKIN BAKERS?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:51 PM~17595074
> *SERIO....I EVEN TOLD HER THE CAMERA RAN OUT OF BATTERY....SHES LIKE IM A MODEL REPPIN SANTA PAULA N SHIT....
> *


 :loco: she dun bumped her head pretty good


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:54 PM~17595110
> *WUZ CRACKIN BAKERS?
> *


o jus jumpin around the layitlows  you all coming down to the delano show?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:55 PM~17595121
> *:loco:  she dun bumped her head pretty good
> *


HAHA THE FUNNY SHIT IS WHEN SHE HOLD MY HANDLEBARZ N THEY WERE LOOSE SO SHE LEAN TOWARDS THE FRONT AND ATE SHIT!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:57 PM~17595143
> *o jus jumpin around the layitlows    you all coming down to the delano show?
> *


WE CANT HOMIE....GOT A MANDATORY MEETING WITH THE FOUNDER....THE WHOLE 805


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17595158
> *WE CANT HOMIE....GOT A MANDATORY MEETING WITH THE FOUNDER....THE WHOLE 805
> *


 :0 :wow: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+May 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17595150-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA THE FUNNY SHIT IS WHEN SHE HOLD MY HANDLEBARZ N THEY WERE LOOSE SO SHE LEAN TOWARDS THE FRONT AND ATE SHIT!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did that before when i had a lowlow bike :happysad: i ate it pretty good to
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17595158
> *WE CANT HOMIE....GOT A MANDATORY MEETING WITH THE FOUNDER....THE WHOLE 805
> *


 hno: im gonna try to get some more things done to my t top before the show, if all goes right my ride will be out there, but either way ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 11:02 PM~17595198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did that before when i had a lowlow bike  :happysad:  i ate it pretty good to
> hno:    :
> *


HAHA SHIT HAPPENS HOMIE.....THE OTHER DAY I FORGOT TO TIGHT THE BOLDS ON THE WHEELS N I DID A WHEELIE.....ITS BEEN THE MOST PAINFUL SHIT EVER.,....GOT A BRUSE DOWN THERE!!!!LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 11:02 PM~17595198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did that before when i had a lowlow bike  :happysad:  i ate it pretty good to
> hno:    im gonna try to get some more things done to my t top before the show, if all goes right my ride will be out there, but either way ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE ITS A GOOD SHOW....I REALLY WANNA GO BUT THIS THING COMES FIRST!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+May 24 2010, 11:06 PM~17595235-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA SHIT HAPPENS HOMIE.....THE OTHER DAY I FORGOT TO TIGHT THE BOLDS ON THE WHEELS N I DID A WHEELIE.....ITS BEEN THE MOST PAINFUL SHIT EVER.,....GOT A BRUSE DOWN THERE!!!!LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: i couldn count the amount of time i did a wheelie an came down an the wheel popped off, lol an ya i know what ya mean, it hurts BAD. i gotta find the pics of my old bikes
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 11:07 PM~17595243
> *I SEE ITS A GOOD SHOW....I REALLY WANNA GO BUT THIS THING COMES FIRST!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 11:09 PM~17595268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i couldn count the amount of time i did a wheelie an came down an the wheel popped off, lol an ya i know what ya mean, it hurts BAD. i gotta find the pics of my old bikes
> 
> :yes:
> *


YEAH BUT THAT HYNA DIDNT GIVE A FUCK SHE GOT UP IF LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 11:12 PM~17595299
> *YEAH BUT THAT HYNA DIDNT GIVE A FUCK SHE GOT UP IF LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats bc shes A MODEL REPPIN SANTA PAULA N SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 11:15 PM~17595333
> *thats bc shes A MODEL REPPIN SANTA PAULA N SHIT    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA TRUE!!!...EVERYBODY WA LAUGHING AT HER!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 24 2010, 10:05 PM~17594424
> *HAPPY 500 GT BIKES  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 11:18 PM~17595366
> *
> *


503 NOW!!! :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17594591
> *WHERE THEY AT?????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17595158
> *WE CANT HOMIE....GOT A MANDATORY MEETING WITH THE FOUNDER....THE WHOLE 805
> *



yup me my dad and wendy we got to talk to the 805


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i likw thwe pics.. thanks roberto


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 09:23 PM~17594676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM I WOULD LET HER SIT ON MY BIKE WHENEVER SHE WANTS.  :boink: :naughty:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE PICS. THAT RED ONE WITH THE EVIL CLOWS IS BAD ASS. ANY MORE PICS OF THAT GREEN ONE? NOT FLEETS, THE OTHER ONE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 25 2010, 03:49 AM~17596336
> *DAM I WOULD LET HER SIT ON MY BIKE WHENEVER SHE WANTS.   :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
i would take that back if i was u bro. she drop that bike bunch of times. and the handle bars was loose she she went foward and ate shit. and lets just say she was on her ??? and left a stain on his seat....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

some one stepping up and getting custom parts in the 805 :biggrin: 
'
the sissybar and the handlebars for your homie










a 3d just to show the bars off better.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:38 PM~17594891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2010, 06:41 AM~17597094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> i would take that back if i was u bro. she drop that bike bunch of times. and the handle bars was loose she she went foward and ate shit. and lets just say she was on her ??? and left a stain on his seat....
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow :happysad:  
WHAT'S UP JR LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 05:55 PM~17589525
> *CLEAN CLEAN POST THE PICS OF UR BIKE BRO. BY THE WAY MY NAME IS PAUL JR. WHATS UR .
> *


names jason bro i beel lokkin at ur bikes man we out here in the east coast got a GOOD line up of bikes man but i post the pics soon and ull know who we rollin wit :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GT familia :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 25 2010, 01:00 PM~17599756
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow :happysad:
> WHAT'S UP JR LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW
> *



IT WAS REALLY GOOD SHOW BRO IT WAS FUN. WE TOOK 16 BIKES. HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 25 2010, 02:47 PM~17600688
> *names jason bro i beel lokkin at ur bikes man we out here in the east coast got a GOOD line up of bikes man but i post the pics soon and ull know who we rollin wit  :biggrin:
> *




HOW MANY BIKES U GUYS GOT AND WHAT CLUB ARE YOU FROM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 25 2010, 03:51 PM~17601223
> *waz up GT familia :wow:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 11:36 PM~17595522
> *yup me my dad and wendy we got to talk to the 805
> *


HEY IS IT THE CAR CHAPTER TOO?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2010, 03:00 PM~17601299
> *IT WAS REALLY GOOD SHOW BRO IT WAS FUN. WE TOOK 16 BIKES. HOW U BEEN
> *


I BEEN GOOD BROTHA, SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY  O AND JUST WAITIN FOR YOUR TEXT LOL


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17594714
> *THIS IS WUT I GOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats fcked up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@May 25 2010, 04:21 PM~17601535
> *:wow: thats fcked up
> *


EWWW NASTY!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 25 2010, 04:31 PM~17601665
> *EWWW NASTY!
> *


WAZ UP CARNAL :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 25 2010, 05:13 PM~17602116
> *WAZ UP CARNAL  :wow:
> *


JUST CHILLAXING!!!...COMO ESTAS?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 25 2010, 05:15 PM~17602139
> *JUST CHILLAXING!!!...COMO ESTAS?
> *


NO WORK TODAY :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 11:38 PM~17595533
> *i likw thwe pics.. thanks roberto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 25 2010, 04:17 PM~17601484
> *HEY IS IT THE CAR CHAPTER TOO?
> *



LET ME ASK MY DAD WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 25 2010, 04:19 PM~17601511
> *I BEEN GOOD BROTHA, SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY  O AND JUST WAITIN FOR YOUR TEXT LOL
> *


O MY BAD I DONT HAVE THE PHONE ON TUESDAY TO AFTER 8 O CLOCK. BECAUSE I HAVE SCHOOL AND THEN WORK RIGHT AWAY. DONT HAVE TIME TO PICK IT UP.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LUCKY CHARM U READY FOR SAN BERDADINO


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2010, 06:04 PM~17603266
> *LUCKY CHARM U READY FOR SAN BERDADINO
> *


yup i em r u ready


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 25 2010, 07:28 PM~17603592
> *yup i em r u ready
> *


YUP I AM READY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITIONPAINT JOB BE DONE THIS FRIDAY HOPEFULLY THE GUY WILL TAKE MY FRAME THE NEXT DAY FOR MURALS :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2010, 06:01 PM~17601306
> *HOW MANY BIKES U GUYS GOT AND WHAT CLUB ARE YOU FROM
> *


we got 5 and 2 trikes and not yet homie we gotta get the thumps up from the car prez out here we closer than u think :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 25 2010, 08:01 PM~17604028
> *we got 5 and 2 trikes  and  not yet homie we gotta get the thumps up from the car prez out here we closer than u think  :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW WE GOT A GT CLUB OUT THERE HOMIE. WE JUST NEED A BIKE CLUB.


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17604650
> *YOU KNOW WE GOT A GT CLUB OUT THERE HOMIE. WE JUST NEED A BIKE CLUB.
> *


we workin on dat homie jus t gotta finish some up i got a fair lady and a pixie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 25 2010, 06:39 PM~17603747
> *GT EDITIONPAINT JOB BE DONE THIS FRIDAY HOPEFULLY THE GUY WILL TAKE MY FRAME THE NEXT DAY FOR MURALS :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 25 2010, 09:33 PM~17605495
> *we workin on dat homie jus t gotta finish some up  i got a fair lady and a pixie
> *



thats cool bro. pixie are bad ass but i never got to own one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 25 2010, 10:15 PM~17606009
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 me to homie i cant wait i was excitied when i herd it was going to be done.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WELL JUS IF NOBODY KNOWS.... THERES A BBQ. PICNIC AT THE ROSE BOWL ON SUNDAY IN ARE HOME TOWN "PASADENA" WE WANT TO HIT IT BIG TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THE MIGHTY GT IS HERE REPPEN HARD FOR THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY.... IF ANYBODY WHATS TO ROLL AND SUPPORT COME JOIN US... GOODTIMES... GOOD LOOKIN CHUCH AND THE 8I8 , BOMB CC , IF U WANT TO ADD UR CHAPTER LET US KNOW..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 12:15 AM~17607015
> *WELL JUS IF NOBODY KNOWS.... THERES A BBQ. PICNIC AT THE ROSE BOWL ON SUNDAY IN ARE HOME TOWN "PASADENA" WE WANT TO HIT IT BIG TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THE MIGHTY GT IS HERE REPPEN HARD FOR THE SAN GABRIEL VALLEY.... IF ANYBODY WHATS TO ROLL AND SUPPORT COME JOIN US... GOODTIMES... GOOD LOOKIN CHUCH AND THE 8I8 , BOMB CC , IF U WANT TO ADD UR CHAPTER LET US KNOW..
> *


  GT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Good Morning family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@May 26 2010, 07:21 AM~17608640
> *Good Morning family
> *



GOOD MORNING HOW HAVE U BEEN. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST GOT THIS FOR GT EDITION


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow: A PUMP LIL G? BADASS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 26 2010, 08:37 AM~17609218
> *:wow: A PUMP LIL G? BADASS BRO :thumbsup:
> *



I GOT TO HAVE THE BIKE LIFT IT. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 12:55 PM~17611471
> *I GOT TO HAVE THE BIKE LIFT IT.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 08:03 AM~17608906
> *JUST GOT THIS FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICE RIGHT THERE!!!....


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP GT FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 03:19 PM~17612991
> *
> NICE PICE RIGHT THERE!!!....
> *


IM GOING TO HIT BACK FENDER. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 26 2010, 03:37 PM~17613189
> *WUZ UP GT FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 08:03 AM~17608906
> *JUST GOT THIS FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i just got one to painted and plated..
and got some cylinders chromed engraved


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 04:57 PM~17613864
> *nice i just got one to painted and plated..
> and got some cylinders chromed engraved
> *



THAT WHAT IM GOING TO DO WHEN I GET IT. CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVEN. BUT THAT ALL IM MISSIN IS THE CYCLINDERS. U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING THEM. :happysad:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 04:59 PM~17613874
> *THAT WHAT IM GOING TO DO WHEN I GET IT. CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVEN. BUT THAT ALL IM MISSIN IS THE CYCLINDERS. U KNOW ANYBODY SELLING THEM. :happysad:
> *


kool na i got the ones that were on the pink bike at the ventura show.
from one of my members


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 24 2010, 09:29 PM~17593888
> *WHERE THE PICS AT FROM THE 805 SHOW????
> *


HEY RAY HOW U BEEN


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 26 2010, 05:27 PM~17614106
> *HEY RAY HOW U BEEN
> *


HELLOW PRINCESS UNIQUE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 05:05 PM~17613920
> *kool na i got the ones that were on the pink bike at the ventura show.
> from one of my members
> *



ARE U SERIOUS I WAS TRYN TO BUY IT OFF OF CASPER BUT HE WANTED ME TO BUY THE WHOLE BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 26 2010, 05:27 PM~17614106
> *HEY RAY HOW U BEEN
> *



HELLO


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 07:58 PM~17615739
> *ARE U SERIOUS I WAS TRYN TO BUY IT OFF OF CASPER BUT HE WANTED ME TO BUY THE WHOLE BIKE.
> *


oo i no i had to keep on telling
him but ya..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17615844
> *oo i no i had to keep on telling
> him but ya..
> *



u know anybody else that has them i will buy them. or what about ur homie with that has them on the three wheeler.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 09:44 PM~17617183
> *u know anybody else that has them i will buy them. or what about ur homie with that has them on the three wheeler.
> *


I COULD ASK HIM AND ILL LET U NO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 09:45 PM~17617197
> *I COULD ASK HIM AND ILL LET U NO
> *



let me know bro. i get the money quick.


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up goodtimes!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 09:47 PM~17617229
> *let me know bro. i get the money quick.
> *


IT'S GONNA COST SOME MONEY BECAUSE JUST THE CYLINDERS
IT SELF SALE FOR 300


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 10:06 PM~17617471
> *wuz up goodtimes!
> *



whats crackn homie.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17617719
> *IT'S GONNA COST SOME MONEY BECAUSE JUST THE CYLINDERS
> IT SELF SALE FOR 300
> *



before i remeber they were a bill.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17617723
> *whats crackn homie.
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE....JUST GOT HOME FROM SKOOL!......IM GETTING SKILLS WITH TATTOOS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 10:28 PM~17617804
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE....JUST GOT HOME FROM SKOOL!......IM GETTING SKILLS WITH TATTOOS!
> *



thats what i want to do but i want to wait to i finish the bike.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:23 PM~17617735
> *before i remeber they were a bill.
> *


ON PROHOPPER.COM THEY SOLD FOR 300


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17617812
> *thats what i want to do but i want to wait to i finish the bike.
> *


I GET 20 BUCKS FOR ANY TATTOO I DO!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 10:31 PM~17617843
> *I GET 20 BUCKS FOR ANY TATTOO I DO!.....
> *




thats clean. i know some foo that started off drawing started airbrushing on shirts. i seen his first bike frame it came out nice. he goes under seezer in here.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 10:30 PM~17617841
> *ON PROHOPPER.COM THEY SOLD FOR 300
> *


 500 dollars for the set up. and just the cyclinders they had told me a 100 in person but idk maybe they raise up on price after.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:32 PM~17617859
> *thats clean. i know some foo that started off drawing started airbrushing on shirts.  i seen his first bike frame it came out nice. he goes under seezer in here.
> *


REALLY????....I WANT TO GET SOME ON MY BIKE!!!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17617884
> *500 dollars for the set up. and just the cyclinders they had told me a 100 in person but idk maybe they raise up on price after.
> *


OO IDK BUT NOW THAT THEY DISCONTINUED..
PEOPLE ARE GONNA WANT CASH FOR THEM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17617891
> *REALLY????....I WANT TO GET SOME ON MY BIKE!!!
> *


yea thats how he started. im still thinkn what to put on my bike im going to pick it up on friday to take it get murals.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17617899
> *OO IDK BUT NOW THAT THEY DISCONTINUED..
> PEOPLE ARE GONNA WANT CASH FOR THEM
> *



yea i know. but hopefully they come back out soon they said they had the parts and shit but they guy that builds them hadnt had time. thats what they told me on the phone.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17617923
> *yea thats how he started. im still thinkn what to put on my bike im going to pick it up on friday to take it get murals.
> *


TO WHO????....WIRO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17617947
> *TO WHO????....WIRO?
> *



yes sir wiro. thats the only guy i will let him touch my bike. i would take it to fonzy but he doesnt want to do bikes no more


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17617946
> *yea i know. but hopefully they come back out soon they said they had the parts and shit but they guy that builds them hadnt had time. thats what they told me on the phone.
> *


I JUST HIT UP MY HOMIE AND HE SAID
NA HE'S GONNA KEEP THEM..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 10:40 PM~17617981
> *I JUST HIT UP MY HOMIE AND HE SAID
> NA HE'S GONNA KEEP THEM..
> *



its cool bro thanks for helpn me out.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:39 PM~17617965
> *yes sir wiro. thats the only guy i will let him touch my bike. i would take it to fonzy but he doesnt want to do bikes no more
> *


THATS KOOL!!!!HES FUCKIN GOOD!!!...I SEE HIS ART EVERYWHERE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17617992
> *THATS KOOL!!!!HES FUCKIN GOOD!!!...I SEE HIS ART EVERYWHERE!
> *



who wiro or fonzy


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17617990
> *its cool bro thanks for helpn me out.
> *


IGHT THAN ILL KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17618013
> *IGHT THAN ILL KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR YOU
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17618009
> *who wiro or fonzy
> *


WIRO!!...WITH THE CARS FROM HIGHCLASS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17618101
> *WIRO!!...WITH THE CARS FROM HIGHCLASS
> *



o yea. he also did alot members from gt to.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING FAM BAM :wave: ALMOST FRIDAY :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 08:03 AM~17608906
> *JUST GOT THIS FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro it will be there on sat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 27 2010, 07:36 AM~17620288
> *GOOD MORNING FAM BAM :wave: ALMOST FRIDAY :cheesy:
> *



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 27 2010, 10:38 AM~17621771
> *hey bro it will be there on sat
> *



ALRIGHT COOL THANKS BRO.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17623263
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN
> *


WHAT IT DEW LIL G. MEN WE JUST HUSTLING IN THIS BITCH.ME AND TWO OF MY MEMBERS JUST OPEN UP A GRASS CUTTING BUSINESS :0 WE JUST PUTTING SOME GREEN IN OUR POCKETS ALL WEEKEND LONG  TIME TO STACK SOME CHIPS FOR VEGAS :cheesy:


----------



## ljlow82

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 27 2010, 02:00 PM~17623501
> *WHAT IT DEW LIL G. MEN WE JUST HUSTLING IN THIS BITCH.ME AND TWO OF MY MEMBERS JUST OPEN UP A GRASS CUTTING BUSINESS :0 WE JUST PUTTING SOME GREEN IN OUR POCKETS ALL WEEKEND LONG   TIME TO STACK SOME CHIPS FOR VEGAS :cheesy:
> *



U GUYS ARE COMING TO VEGAS. IM GOING TO HAVE ANOTHER MEETING I WANT EVERYBODY TRY TO TAKE THERE BIKES TO VEGAS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 27 2010, 02:22 PM~17623761
> *U GUYS ARE COMING TO VEGAS. IM GOING TO HAVE ANOTHER MEETING I WANT EVERYBODY TRY TO TAKE THERE BIKES TO VEGAS
> *





WERE TRYING TO MAKE IT :happysadAM IDK IF WE COULD DO THAT THIS YEAR  WERE GOING TO GO ON AIRPLANE I TALKED TO THE BOSS AND HE TOLD ME THAT WITH OR WITHOUT BIKES FOR US TO MAKE IT OUT THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 27 2010, 02:40 PM~17624002
> *[/size]
> WERE TRYING TO MAKE IT :happysadAM IDK IF WE COULD DO THAT THIS YEAR   WERE GOING TO GO ON AIRPLANE I TALKED TO THE BOSS AND HE TOLD ME THAT WITH OR WITHOUT BIKES FOR US TO MAKE IT OUT THERE
> *



YEA I KNOW ITS HARD TO GO SOMEWHERE WITH BIKES. I KNOW IF I WAS GOING TO VEGAS I WOULD BEEN LIKE F THE CLOTHES IM PACKN THE BIKE UP HAHAHAH


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 27 2010, 04:22 PM~17623761
> *U GUYS ARE COMING TO VEGAS. IM GOING TO HAVE ANOTHER MEETING I WANT EVERYBODY TRY TO TAKE THERE BIKES TO VEGAS
> *


i might be goin to vegas wit the other GT members out here dont know yet be cool to meet u vatos :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 27 2010, 12:33 AM~17617884
> *500 dollars for the set up. and just the cyclinders they had told me a 100 in person but idk maybe they raise up on price after.
> *


we could get the whole kit out here eveything and insttalled for 400


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17626519
> *i might be goin to vegas wit the other GT members out here dont know yet be cool to meet u vatos  :biggrin:
> *


U SHOULD GO BRO WE GOING TO ROLL DEEP WITH CARS AND BIKES. LAST YEAR WE HAD AT LEAST 100 + MEMBER IN VEGAS WITH 33 CARS AND 15 BIKES AND THIS YEAR WE ARE HOPING FOR MORE CARS AND BIKES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 27 2010, 06:19 PM~17626534
> *we could get the whole kit out here eveything and insttalled for 400
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 27 2010, 08:27 PM~17626615
> *U SHOULD GO BRO WE GOING TO ROLL DEEP WITH CARS AND BIKES. LAST YEAR WE HAD AT LEAST 100 + MEMBER IN VEGAS WITH 33 CARS AND 15 BIKES AND THIS YEAR WE ARE HOPING FOR MORE CARS AND BIKES
> *


yea man we wanna make it out there wit or wit out man but we tryin man


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 27 2010, 06:30 PM~17626634
> *yea man we wanna make it out there wit  or wit out man but we tryin man
> *




THAT BE COOL HOPEFULLY U GUYS COULD SHOW. JUST LET ME KNOW. SO I COULD LET U KNOW WHERE WE HAVE THE GOODTIMES PARTYS AT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17615424
> *HELLOW PRINCESS UNIQUE
> *


hey u guys ready for the meeting this weekend


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 26 2010, 07:58 PM~17615741
> *HELLO
> *


HEY HOW U BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

805 IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## David Cervantes

STARTED WITH THE TURNTABLE FOR THE OTHER TRYCLE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 27 2010, 08:15 PM~17627668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED WITH THE TURNTABLE FOR THE OTHER TRYCLE. :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD G'!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 27 2010, 02:50 PM~17624122
> *YEA I KNOW ITS HARD TO GO SOMEWHERE WITH BIKES. I KNOW IF I WAS GOING TO VEGAS I WOULD BEEN LIKE F THE CLOTHES IM PACKN THE BIKE UP HAHAHAH*






I HEAR YOUR BROTHER. I WISH I COULD TAKE ALL MY CHAPTER BUT FIRST LETS SEE HOW WE DO THIS YEAR ON COST TO VEGAS AND MAYBE NEXT YEAR WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE WITH ALL THE BIKES :cheesy: IM ALSO AFTER THIS TRAILER I WANT FOR US TO TRAVEL WITH THEM. SO ILL KEEP YOU UP TO DATE ON THAT.

LOL X2 F*** THE CLOTHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@May 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17626519
> *i might be goin to vegas wit the other GT members out here dont know yet be cool to meet u vatos  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA THAT WOULD BE KOOL TO MEET EVERYBODY.THATS THE WHOLE POINT WERE GOING TO MEET THE GT FAM BAM.PLUS IVE HAVE NEVER BEEN OUT OF TEXAS LOL SO THIS TRIP IS THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 27 2010, 08:15 PM~17627668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED WITH THE TURNTABLE FOR THE OTHER TRYCLE. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 BADASS DAVID :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 27 2010, 07:31 PM~17627228
> *HEY HOW U BEEN
> *


HI PRINCESS UNIQUE :wave: FROM ALL MY CHAPTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 27 2010, 07:31 PM~17627228
> *HEY HOW U BEEN
> *



I BEEEN GOOD WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 06:18 AM~17630961
> 
> I HEAR YOUR BROTHER. I WISH I COULD TAKE ALL MY CHAPTER BUT FIRST LETS SEE HOW WE DO THIS YEAR ON COST TO VEGAS AND MAYBE NEXT YEAR WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE WITH ALL THE BIKES :cheesy:  IM ALSO AFTER THIS TRAILER I WANT FOR US TO TRAVEL WITH THEM. SO ILL KEEP YOU UP TO DATE ON THAT.
> 
> LOL X2 F*** THE CLOTHES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]



THATS WHAT IM GOING TO DO IF I GOT OUT TO TEXAS. IT COST 250 TO GO OUT THERE IN BUS I JUST GOT TO SEE OF THEY LET ME TAKE ALOT THINGS THERE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 08:23 AM~17631645
> *THATS WHAT IM GOING TO DO IF I GOT OUT TO TEXAS. IT COST 250 TO GO OUT THERE IN BUS I JUST GOT TO SEE OF THEY LET ME TAKE ALOT THINGS THERE.
> *


 :cheesy: HELL YEA NOW THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup: YOU CRAZY LIL G :biggrin: IN AUGUST THERES A SHOW DOWN HERE.WE DONT REALLY WANT TO GO BCS THAT CLUB TALKES SHIT ABOUT LOW LOWS.THEY ONLY WANT BALLERS.BUT ON THERE FLYER THEY HAVE 1ST AND 2ND PLACE FOR LOWRIDER BIKES :dunno: SO ILL SEE WHATS UP WITH THAT.OR LET ME FIND A CAR SHOW IN SAN ANTONIO TEXAS SO WE CAN HIT IT OVER THERE.THEY MAKE GOOD CAR SHOWS IN S.A


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 09:56 AM~17632410
> *:cheesy: HELL YEA NOW THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup: YOU CRAZY LIL G :biggrin: IN AUGUST THERES A SHOW DOWN HERE.WE DONT REALLY WANT TO GO BCS THAT CLUB TALKES SHIT ABOUT LOW LOWS.THEY ONLY WANT BALLERS.BUT ON THERE FLYER THEY HAVE 1ST AND 2ND PLACE FOR LOWRIDER BIKES :dunno: SO ILL SEE WHATS UP WITH THAT.OR LET ME FIND A CAR SHOW IN SAN ANTONIO TEXAS SO WE CAN HIT IT OVER THERE.THEY MAKE GOOD CAR SHOWS IN S.A
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW BRO. ASAP SO I KNOW I COULD SEE MAKE THE TRIP A FOR SURE THING. MAYBE MY DAD WILL HELP ME OUT TO.  BUT I LET U KNOW NO PROMISE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 10:39 AM~17632761
> *JUST LET ME KNOW BRO. ASAP SO I KNOW I COULD SEE MAKE THE TRIP A FOR SURE THING. MAYBE MY DAD WILL HELP ME OUT TO.   BUT I LET U KNOW NO PROMISE.
> *


OK LET ME FIND OUT WHEN IS A GOOD SHOW AND ILL LET YOU KNOW WITH TIME NOT TO WORRY.IF NOT ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 11:39 AM~17633260
> *OK LET ME FIND OUT WHEN IS A GOOD SHOW AND ILL LET YOU KNOW WITH TIME NOT TO WORRY.IF NOT ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS
> *



THERE IS LOWRIDER SHOW IN TEXAS. I FOUND TICKETS 133 DOLLARS ROUND TRIP. :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 11:56 AM~17633392
> *THERE IS LOWRIDER SHOW IN TEXAS. I FOUND TICKETS 133 DOLLARS ROUND TRIP.  :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEA LET GET WITH MY HOMEBOYS IN S.A OR IF YOU THINK YOU CAN MAKE IT ON JUNE 18 FOR A VERY GOOD CAR SHOW HERE IN TOWN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 11:59 AM~17633409
> *HELL YEA LET GET WITH MY HOMEBOYS IN S.A OR IF YOU THINK YOU CAN MAKE IT ON JUNE 18 FOR A VERY GOOD CAR SHOW HERE IN TOWN.
> *



THATS TO SOON I NEED LIKE 3 OR 4 MONTHS OF HEAD OF TIME. SO I CAN ASK THE BABY MOMMA FOR SOME MONEY...LOL


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 12:01 PM~17633427
> *THATS TO SOON I NEED LIKE 3 OR 4 MONTHS OF HEAD OF TIME. SO I CAN ASK THE BABY MOMMA FOR SOME MONEY...LOL
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: THATS MESSED UP.BUT OK KOOL LET ME FIND SOMETHING AROUND THAT TIME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 12:11 PM~17633524
> *[/color]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl: THATS MESSED UP.BUT OK KOOL LET ME FIND SOMETHING AROUND THAT TIME
> *



LOL AND THATS MEAN SHE PROBABLY GO.. NAH SHE GOING TO BALLER SHE JUST GOT HIRE TO BE A NURSE AT A HOSPITAL...LOL


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 06:32 AM~17631009
> *HI PRINCESS UNIQUE :wave: FROM ALL MY CHAPTER
> *


HEY HOW U ALL DOING OVER THERE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 08:21 AM~17631625
> *I BEEEN GOOD WHAT ABOUT U
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD TOO SO WAT HAVE U BEEN UP TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 28 2010, 03:31 PM~17635132
> *IVE BEEN GOOD TOO SO WAT HAVE U BEEN UP TO
> *



NOTHING RUNNING AROUND FOR GT EDITION AND U ,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, David Cervantes, LINCOLNSAL

:wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17633427
> *THATS TO SOON I NEED LIKE 3 OR 4 MONTHS OF HEAD OF TIME. SO I CAN ASK THE BABY MOMMA FOR SOME MONEY...LOL
> *


DAAAAAAAAM WHERE DID U FIND HER??? I GOTTA GIVE MY BABY MOMMA MONEY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 06:01 PM~17636142
> *DAAAAAAAAM WHERE DID U FIND HER??? I GOTTA GIVE MY BABY MOMMA MONEY
> *



MY BABY SMART MANG. U JUST NEED TO PLAY THE CARDS RIGHT.  INSTEAD OF U GIVING HER MONEY SHE GIVE U MONEY AND SHE WATCH THE BABY :biggrin: THATS HOW IM WORKING IT OUT..  HAHAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP MR.CASPER


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

u


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 05:04 PM~17636161
> *MY BABY SMART MANG. U JUST NEED TO PLAY THE CARDS RIGHT.   INSTEAD OF U GIVING HER MONEY SHE GIVE U MONEY  AND SHE WATCH THE BABY :biggrin:  THATS HOW IM WORKING IT OUT..   HAHAHA
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 06:28 PM~17636291
> *u
> :0  :0
> *



BUT HOW U BEEN HOMIE. :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 07:10 PM~17636895
> *BUT HOW U BEEN HOMIE.  :cheesy:
> *


GOOD BRO JUST WORKIN, AND U??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 08:23 PM~17637007
> *GOOD BRO JUST WORKIN, AND U??
> *



BEEN GOOD JUST TRYN TO PUT ALOT OVER TIME TO GET MORE MONEY.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 08:08 PM~17637347
> *BEEN GOOD JUST TRYN TO PUT ALOT OVER TIME TO GET MORE MONEY.
> *


DAM I DON'T TRY AND GET AROUND 5 HRS OVERTIME :happysad: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP GOODTIMERS!!!...805 MEETING/BBQ AT THE VENTURA BEACH!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 28 2010, 09:40 PM~17637565
> *WUZ UP GOODTIMERS!!!...805 MEETING/BBQ AT THE VENTURA BEACH!
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 09:31 PM~17637514
> *DAM I DON'T TRY AND GET AROUND 5 HRS OVERTIME :happysad:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



I WORK FOR THE CITY SO ITS HARDER EVERYBODY WANTS EXTRA HOURS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 29 2010, 07:19 AM~17640009
> *GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY. :biggrin:
> *



GOOD MORNING DAVID.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 29 2010, 08:22 AM~17640306
> *GOOD MORNING DAVID.
> *


WHAT AR U DUING TUMORW :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 29 2010, 08:29 AM~17640337
> *WHAT AR U DUING TUMORW  :wow:
> *



THERE A PIC NIC LIKE 5 MIN AWAY FROM MY HOUSE. IN THE ROSE BOWL WHY WHATS UP.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LDO GT DRIVE BY :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 29 2010, 09:11 AM~17640540
> *LDO GT DRIVE BY :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :wow: U MISS :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 28 2010, 03:30 PM~17635124
> *HEY HOW U ALL DOING OVER THERE
> *


WERE DOING GREAT JUST GETTING READY FOR A CAR SHOW ON JUNE 18.WE GOING TO DROP A GT BOMD ON THOSE HATERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17640560
> *:wow: U MISS :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


HAHA WAS GOOD LIL G HOW WAS YOUR FRIDAY HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 29 2010, 09:18 AM~17640567
> *HAHA WAS GOOD LIL G HOW WAS YOUR FRIDAY HOMIE
> *



IT WAS GOOD JUST WENT OUT AND HAVE COUPLE DRINKS. WHAT ABOUT U BRO.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 29 2010, 09:19 AM~17640572
> *IT WAS GOOD JUST WENT OUT AND HAVE COUPLE DRINKS. WHAT ABOUT U BRO.
> *


SAME THING WANT TO MY WIFES FRIENDS B-DAY PARTY AND NOW IM WORKING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 29 2010, 09:22 AM~17640589
> *SAME THING WANT TO MY WIFES FRIENDS B-DAY PARTY AND NOW IM WORKING
> *



THATS COOL WHAT U WORK FOR IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 29 2010, 09:29 AM~17640631
> *THATS COOL WHAT U WORK FOR IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN
> *


IM A MECHANICAL ENGINEER,ESTAMITOR,DUCT DESIGNER AND SHOP FORMEN FOR THE BIGGEST AC COMPANY IN SOUTH TEXAS


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 29 2010, 10:21 AM~17640848
> *IM A MECHANICAL ENGINEER,ESTAMITOR,DUCT DESIGNER AND SHOP FORMEN FOR THE BIGGEST AC COMPANY IN SOUTH TEXAS
> *


all those big words made my head heart.lol   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2010, 05:59 PM~17643387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SE MIRA CHINGON LA FLICA :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 29 2010, 06:06 PM~17643418
> *SE MIRA CHINGON LA FLICA :thumbsup:
> *


thanx!!!...ready for tomorrow?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2010, 06:12 PM~17643449
> *thanx!!!...ready for tomorrow?
> *


SIMO, DONE CHARGING THE BATERIS :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 29 2010, 06:20 PM~17643480
> *SIMO, DONE  CHARGING THE BATERIS  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE!!!!......IMA ASK U FOR AN ADVICE TOMORROW!!...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2010, 06:22 PM~17643489
> *ORALE!!!!......IMA ASK U FOR AN ADVICE TOMORROW!!...
> *


DE QUE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 29 2010, 06:46 PM~17643558
> *DE QUE
> *


ABOUT BUSINESS!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17643595
> *ABOUT BUSINESS!
> *


MANANA AVLAMOS :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 29 2010, 06:57 PM~17643602
> *MANANA  AVLAMOS :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD NIGHT GT FAMILY GETING READY FOR MEETING TOMORROW. hno: hno:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2010, 05:59 PM~17643387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum i love this pic good one,,,great looking rides GT FAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 30 2010, 08:43 PM~17649880
> *dayum i love this pic good one,,,great looking rides GT FAM
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2010, 05:59 PM~17643387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good goodtimes


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 29 2010, 02:24 PM~17642305
> *all those big words made my head heart.lol     :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


LOL :biggrin: ITS JUST A JOB


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 31 2010, 09:34 AM~17653259
> *GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAT IT DEW DAVID :wave: HOW WAS THE WEEKEND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY OLD BIKE NAMES FROM THE 90s










I WOULD LIKE TO DO ANOTHER BIKE THIS NAME


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 11:02 AM~17654442
> *MY OLD BIKE NAMES FROM THE 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO DO ANOTHER BIKE THIS NAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U FROM PUERTO RICO??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 12:02 PM~17654442
> *MY OLD BIKE NAMES FROM THE 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO DO ANOTHER BIKE THIS NAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD PJ!!.....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 31 2010, 09:38 AM~17653296
> *WAT IT DEW DAVID :wave: HOW WAS THE WEEKEND
> *


it was good. had fun with the family. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 12:02 PM~17654442
> *MY OLD BIKE NAMES FROM THE 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO DO ANOTHER BIKE THIS NAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 28 2010, 05:49 PM~17636087
> *NOTHING RUNNING AROUND FOR GT EDITION AND U ,,
> *


JUST GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 29 2010, 09:16 AM~17640562
> *WERE DOING GREAT JUST GETTING READY FOR A CAR SHOW ON JUNE 18.WE GOING TO DROP A GT BOMD ON THOSE HATERS
> *


GOOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 31 2010, 01:04 PM~17654797
> *U FROM PUERTO RICO??
> *


I GOT BLOOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@May 31 2010, 07:48 PM~17658190
> *JUST GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK
> *



WHICH ONE R U GOING TO


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 01:06 PM~17654817
> *LOOKS GOOD PJ!!.....
> *


THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 10:16 PM~17660446
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!
> *



WHATS UP WHAT U UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 10:18 PM~17660467
> *WHATS UP WHAT U UP TO
> *


PLAYING SOME VIDEO GAME.....TRY IT OUT!!!....THELOWRIDERGAME.COM


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up good times


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 31 2010, 10:19 PM~17660479
> *whatz up good times
> *


WUZ CRACKIN BRO!


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 09:20 PM~17660498
> *WUZ CRACKIN BRO!
> *


not much just chilling u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17660551
> *not much just chilling u
> *


PLAYING ONLINE!!!


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 09:30 PM~17660603
> *PLAYING ONLINE!!!
> *


yah little kid hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 10:19 PM~17660477
> *PLAYING SOME VIDEO GAME.....TRY IT OUT!!!....THELOWRIDERGAME.COM
> *



ILL TRY IT RIGHT OUT RIGHT NOW. I MEMBER THE LOWRIDER GAME FOR PLAY STATION THAT WAS TIGHT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 31 2010, 10:37 PM~17660669
> *yah little kid hahaha
> *



WHATS UP FOO U READY TO FOR SAN BERDAINO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 10:39 PM~17660682
> *ILL TRY IT RIGHT OUT RIGHT NOW. I MEMBER THE LOWRIDER GAME FOR PLAY STATION THAT WAS TIGHT.
> *


THIS ONE IS TIGHT!!!!>...U CAN EVEN GET TO PUT THE CAR CLUBS PLAQUE ON IT.....LETS MAKE THE CLUB BIGGER ON THIS MOFO...IT TAKES TIME TO GET USED TO IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 31 2010, 10:37 PM~17660669
> *yah little kid hahaha
> *


TRY IT DOGG!!!....THELOWRIDERGAME.COM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 10:40 PM~17660696
> *THIS ONE IS TIGHT!!!!>...U CAN EVEN GET TO PUT THE CAR CLUBS PLAQUE ON IT.....LETS MAKE THE CLUB BIGGER ON THIS MOFO...IT TAKES TIME TO GET USED TO IT!
> *



I DIDNT GET IT I JUST GOT OFF OF IT. :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 10:41 PM~17660711
> *I DIDNT GET IT I JUST GOT OFF OF IT.  :angry:
> *


HAHA SIGN UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 10:44 PM~17660745
> *HAHA SIGN UP!
> *



TOMOROW ILL DO IT IM TO TIRED I JUST CAME HOME FROM THE DODGER GAME.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 10:45 PM~17660755
> *TOMOROW ILL DO IT IM TO TIRED I JUST CAME HOME FROM THE DODGER GAME.
> *


WHO ELSE WENT WITH U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2010, 10:48 PM~17660796
> *WHO ELSE WENT WITH U
> *



MY WHOLE JOB. THOSE FOOS HOOK ME UP AND BOUGHT ME BEER FOOD AND MORE FOOD. LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 10:53 PM~17660838
> *MY WHOLE JOB. THOSE FOOS HOOK ME UP AND BOUGHT ME BEER FOOD AND MORE FOOD. LOL
> *


LUCKY MOFO!!!....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 09:45 PM~17660755
> *TOMOROW ILL DO IT IM TO TIRED I JUST CAME HOME FROM THE DODGER GAME.
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO. DAM LA BEAT OUR BUTTS AGAIN LOL. I WAS WATCHING THAT GAME FOR A LIL BIT WE WERE UP 4-2, I GOT BORED AND CHANGED IT TO THE HISTORY CHANNEL. 10 MNS LATER I CHANGED IT BACK AND WAS LIKE WTF!!! WE LOST!!! LOL. HOW U BEEN BRO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 1 2010, 03:29 AM~17661861
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. DAM LA BEAT OUR BUTTS AGAIN LOL. I WAS WATCHING THAT GAME FOR A LIL BIT WE WERE UP 4-2, I GOT BORED AND CHANGED IT TO THE HISTORY CHANNEL. 10 MNS LATER I CHANGED IT BACK AND WAS LIKE WTF!!! WE LOST!!! LOL. HOW U BEEN BRO?
> *



YEA I THOUGHT WE WERE GOING TO GO EXTRA INNINGS BUT UR GUYS PITCHER MESS UP AND MADE 3RD BASE RUNNER WALK TO HOME AND THATS HOW WE WON.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I DON'T REALLY LIKE BASEBALL. THE SUNS ARE OUT OF THE PLAYOFFS SO I'M JUST GONNA WAIT TIL THE WORLD CUP HAHA.


----------



## snoopy0

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 1 2010, 02:41 PM~17666204
> *I DON'T REALLY LIKE BASEBALL. THE SUNS ARE OUT OF THE PLAYOFFS SO I'M JUST GONNA WAIT TIL THE WORLD CUP HAHA.
> *



BASEBALL AND BOXING OUR MY FAVORITE SPORTS. BASKET BALL AND FOOTBALL OUR TO BUT NOT AS MUCH AS BASEBALL AND BASKETBALL. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Jun 1 2010, 03:46 PM~17666804
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE THANKS FOR STOPING THREW THE TOPIC.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMES BE STRONG AT SANTA BARBRA AND SAN BERDINO. *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP LUCHA MIKE.


----------



## lucha_mike

Just checking out all the nice bikes from this club.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lucha_mike_@Jun 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17667042
> *Just checking out all the nice bikes from this club.
> *



THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENT BRO.


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP GT FAMILY. GETING READY FOR SAN BERNARDINO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 1 2010, 07:15 PM~17668885
> *WUZ UP GT FAMILY. GETING READY FOR SAN BERNARDINO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: !
> *



whats up david. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 1 2010, 04:02 PM~17667007
> *GOODTIMES BE STRONG AT SANTA BARBRA AND SAN BERDINO.
> *


TWO BIG SHOWS!!!!.....GT WILL BE THERE!!!!....


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 1 2010, 07:16 PM~17668895
> *whats up david.  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up . just hear waiting for tomorrowe to see if i get mi rimes from the crome guy. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17670772
> *wuz up . just hear waiting for tomorrowe to see if i get mi rimes from the crome guy. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN U BARLY GOING TO GET THEM TOMOROW. BUT THEY GOING TO BE BAD ASSS.  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17670772
> *wuz up . just hear waiting for tomorrowe to see if i get mi rimes from the crome guy. :biggrin:
> *


JUST PICK UP MORE LASER CUT PARTS AND BUYING MORE AND GOT MORE DESIGN. I THINKING IM OVER DOING IT WITH CUSTOM PARTS NOW O WELL. GT BE THE CHAMP.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 1 2010, 10:27 PM~17671002
> *DAMN U BARLY GOING TO GET THEM TOMOROW. BUT THEY GOING TO BE BAD ASSS.    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS OTFULY I HAVE THEM FOR THE SHOW. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 PM~17671022
> *JUST PICK UP MORE LASER CUT PARTS AND BUYING MORE AND GOT MORE DESIGN. I THINKING IM OVER DOING IT WITH CUSTOM PARTS NOW O WELL. GT BE THE CHAMP....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THERES NEWER INOFE FOR WHAT WE LIKE. WE HAVE TO HAVE THE BEST. KEEP PUSHING GT HOMIE. SEE U AT SAN BERNARDINO. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 1 2010, 10:31 PM~17671048
> *THANKS OTFULY I HAVE THEM FOR THE SHOW. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I THINK I COULD DO IT. JUST START STRIPPING UR RIMS IF U DO LET ME LACE THEM UP. ILL HAVE HEAD START TO DO THEM. :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 1 2010, 10:33 PM~17671070
> *THERES NEWER INOFE FOR WHAT WE  LIKE. WE HAVE TO HAVE THE BEST. KEEP PUSHING GT HOMIE. SEE U AT SAN BERNARDINO. :biggrin:
> *



AND THE BEST PART ABOUT IT IT ALREADY GOT PATTERNS ON THE BIKE.. THAT WHAT I HERD. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*GOOD MORNING TO ALL!
I FINALLY GOT MY COMPUTER GOING SO
ILL BE HERE A LITTLE MORE OFTEN....  *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17675081
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL!
> I FINALLY GOT MY COMPUTER GOING SO
> ILL BE HERE A LITTLE MORE OFTEN....
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :cheesy: WENDY?????? WE MISSED YOU :biggrin: WELCOME BACK :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17675081
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL!
> I FINALLY GOT MY COMPUTER GOING SO
> ILL BE HERE A LITTLE MORE OFTEN....
> *


HEY WENDY IMA SEND U THE MONEY WITH JESSE!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17675081
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL!
> I FINALLY GOT MY COMPUTER GOING SO
> ILL BE HERE A LITTLE MORE OFTEN....
> *


HEY WUZ UP HOUSE UR CAR DOING. I WAS WONDERING WHAT TIME ARE U GUSS GOING TO GO TO SAN BERNARDINO SO I COULD ROOL WITH U GUYSS. :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 31 2010, 10:16 PM~17660441
> *WHICH ONE R U GOING TO
> *


SANTA BARBARA : )


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17675081
> *GOOD MORNING TO ALL!
> I FINALLY GOT MY COMPUTER GOING SO
> ILL BE HERE A LITTLE MORE OFTEN....
> *



WELCOME BACK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 2 2010, 04:26 PM~17677752
> *
> *


HELLO GT FAMILY HOWS EVERYONE DOING.? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 2 2010, 08:11 PM~17679765
> *HELLO GT FAMILY HOWS EVERYONE DOING.? :biggrin:
> *


hey dogg i just got another tatt!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 2 2010, 08:11 PM~17679765
> *HELLO GT FAMILY HOWS EVERYONE DOING.? :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT I SEE U DO PARTS DESIGN GOOD SHIT HOMIE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 2 2010, 09:28 PM~17680663
> * HOTSHOT I SEE U DO PARTS DESIGN GOOD SHIT HOMIE.
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :happysad: IM SORRY LIL G BUT I DONT DESIGN PARTS  I WISH I DID AND YOU KNOW WHAT I TRYED DESIGNING THEM ON AUTO CAD BUT I SUCKED :biggrin: SO ITS TIME FOR JUSTDEEZ TO DO HIS MAGIC.THATS THE GUY WITH THE BRAINS FOR PARTS ENGINEERING :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 05:59 AM~17683010
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :happysad:  IM SORRY LIL G BUT I DONT DESIGN PARTS   I WISH I DID AND YOU KNOW WHAT I TRYED DESIGNING THEM ON AUTO CAD BUT I SUCKED :biggrin:  SO ITS TIME FOR JUSTDEEZ TO DO HIS MAGIC.THATS THE GUY WITH THE BRAINS FOR PARTS ENGINEERING :thumbsup:
> *



AWWWW SHIT I MEANT I SEE UR GETTN PARTS DESIGN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 08:14 AM~17683934
> *AWWWW SHIT I MEANT I SEE UR GETTN PARTS DESIGN LOL  :biggrin:
> *



LOL :biggrin: LIKE I SAID I WISH BUT THANKS ILL TAKE PICS OF MY GIRLS FRAME AND POST LATER TODAY IF I CAN.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 2 2010, 04:27 PM~17677170
> *HEY WUZ UP HOUSE UR CAR DOING. I WAS WONDERING WHAT TIME ARE U GUSS GOING TO GO TO SAN BERNARDINO SO I COULD ROOL WITH U GUYSS. :biggrin:
> *


LET ME FIND OUT FOR YOU AND YEAH FOR SURE SINCE YOU HAVE TO PASS BY MY HOUSE WE CAN MEET UP HERE AND JUST FOLLOW US.....OH WELL JESSE IS GOING TOO YOU CAN COME DOWN WITH HIM TOO....LET ME FIND OUT ILL GET BACK AT YOU.....I WAS GONNA ASK YOU ALSO IF YOU GUYS WERE GONNA GET A ROOM OVER THER AT SAN BER?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 2 2010, 01:30 PM~17675557
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :cheesy: WENDY?????? WE MISSED YOU :biggrin: WELCOME BACK :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS!  
YEAH ITS BEEN A WHILE...THAT I SEE IVE BEEN
MISSING OUT ON ALOT OUT HERE.....THERES SO MUCH
GOING ON..EXCEPT FOR THE SHOWS..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2010, 04:25 PM~17677146
> *HEY WENDY IMA SEND U THE MONEY WITH JESSE!
> *



ALRIGHT KOOL.....
HEY I DONT REMEMBER THAT COUPLES
NAME THE ONE WITH THE RED BIKE ON THE TURN TABLE...
SHE SAY SHE WOULD SEND ME SOME MONEY TOO FROM SOME
PARTS....CAN YOU PM ME HER NUMBER PLEASE...THANKS!
OH AND I HOPE YOU LIKED YOUR SEAT......


----------



## BIGRUBE644

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*HELLO! :wave: 
JUSTDEEZ*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

ONE OF MY MEMBERS...
*LUCKY CHARM* IS LOOKING FOR ANYONE THAT IS GETTING A ROOM FOR 
SAN BERDO SHOW...... CAN SHARE ROOMS AND GO HALFS ON IT.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:00 PM~17686336
> *THANKS!
> YEAH ITS BEEN A WHILE...THAT I SEE IVE BEEN
> MISSING OUT ON ALOT OUT HERE.....THERES SO MUCH
> GOING ON..EXCEPT FOR THE SHOWS..... :biggrin:
> *


YA I HEAR YOU ONLY TWO SHOWS FOR US DOWN HERE  BUT ITS KOOL IT GIVES US TIME TO CATCH UP ON THINGS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 3 2010, 01:03 PM~17686364
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHAT IT DEW BIG RUBE.THANX FOR STOPING BY WE NEED LOVE TO :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

whats up hector whats going on bro show coming to san anto july 25 i think homie i will let u know whats up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 08:22 AM~17684002
> *LOL  :biggrin:  LIKE I SAID I WISH BUT THANKS ILL TAKE PICS OF MY GIRLS FRAME AND POST LATER TODAY IF I CAN.
> *



COOL COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS BRO KEEP PUSHING.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 3 2010, 02:19 PM~17686902
> *whats up hector whats going on bro show coming to san anto july 25 i think homie i will let u know whats up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL ILL TALK TO MY CREW THANX FOR THE HEADS UP.YOU GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:38 PM~17686631
> *ONE OF MY MEMBERS...
> LUCKY CHARM IS LOOKING FOR ANYONE THAT IS GETTING A ROOM FOR
> SAN BERDO SHOW...... CAN SHARE ROOMS AND GO HALFS ON IT.....
> *


DAMN I HOPE HE FINDS A ROOM. U GUYS ARE NOT GOING BACK HOME THE SAME DAY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 02:24 PM~17686941
> *COOL COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS BRO KEEP PUSHING.
> *


ITS NOTHING CRAZY ITS JUST A NORMAL CHINA FRAME WITH SOME BODY WORK ON IT AND COLORED LIKE CHUCHS RAG.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 3 2010, 01:03 PM~17686364
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 02:26 PM~17686970
> *ITS NOTHING CRAZY ITS JUST A NORMAL CHINA FRAME WITH SOME BODY WORK ON IT AND COLORED LIKE CHUCHS RAG.
> *



CHINA OR SCHWINN TO ME DOESNT REALLY MATTER SOMETIMES FOOS OTHER PEOPLE. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THANKS FOR THE LOVE ON A CHINA. I MEAN I LOVE SCHWINNS FOR LIFE BUT I GOT TIRED OF MESSING UP A ANTIQUE BIKE.SCHWINNS I JUST LEAVE THEM THE WAY THEY ARE OR LOOK FOR OG PARTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 02:37 PM~17687067
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE ON A CHINA. I MEAN I LOVE SCHWINNS FOR LIFE BUT I GOT TIRED OF MESSING UP A ANTIQUE BIKE.SCHWINNS I JUST LEAVE THEM THE WAY THEY ARE OR LOOK FOR OG PARTS
> *



THATS WHAT I SAID I HAVE GIRLS SCHWINN FRAME THAT IM SELLING BUT I ALSO WANT TO KEEP IT AND COLLECT ALL THE FRAMES AND NOT MESS WITH THEM. AND U GOT CHINA FRAME THAT U COULD GET ANYTIME U WANT TO GET IT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 02:41 PM~17687086
> *THATS WHAT I SAID I HAVE GIRLS SCHWINN FRAME THAT IM SELLING BUT I ALSO WANT TO KEEP IT AND COLLECT ALL THE FRAMES AND NOT MESS WITH THEM. AND U GOT CHINA FRAME THAT U COULD GET ANYTIME U WANT TO GET IT.
> *


YES SIR THATS HOW I THINK TOO :thumbsup: THE HOMIE LESSTIME HAS ALOT OF SCHWINNS FOR SALE AND DAM IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD TAKE ALL OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 02:43 PM~17687123
> *YES SIR THATS HOW I THINK TOO :thumbsup: THE HOMIE LESSTIME HAS ALOT OF SCHWINNS FOR SALE AND DAM IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD TAKE ALL OF THEM :biggrin:
> *



YEA HE DOES HAVE ALOT. BUT I NEED TO KEEP SPENDING MONEY ON GT OR I WOULD HAD ALL OF THOSE SCHWINNS ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 02:51 PM~17687189
> *YEA HE DOES HAVE ALOT. BUT I NEED TO KEEP SPENDING MONEY ON GT OR I WOULD HAD ALL OF THOSE SCHWINNS ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE THAT :biggrin: YA ME TO I JUST GOT ONE FOR NOW WILL I HAVENT PAID HIM YET BUT I WILL


----------



## lesstime

you never now how much ill take til you ask 
i chould want lots or i chould want very little just have to ask  pm me ill work with all layitlowers 
i also take trades and ill be needing some 16inch stuff soon real soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 02:56 PM~17687238
> *you never now how much ill take til you ask
> i chould want lots or i chould want very little  just have to ask  pm me ill work with all layitlowers
> i also take trades and ill be needing some 16inch stuff soon real soon
> *



THE ONLY THINH I HAVE FOR A 16 INCH ITS A CHINA BIKE SEAT BUT THAT AINT WORTH AS MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 02:52 PM~17687205
> *TRUE THAT :biggrin:  YA ME TO I JUST GOT ONE FOR NOW WILL I HAVENT PAID HIM YET BUT I WILL
> *



WHICH ONE IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 02:58 PM~17687254
> *THE ONLY THINH I HAVE FOR A 16 INCH ITS A CHINA BIKE SEAT BUT THAT AINT WORTH AS MUCH  :biggrin:
> *


lol you have to have more then that lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 02:56 PM~17687238
> *you never now how much ill take til you ask
> i chould want lots or i chould want very little  just have to ask  pm me ill work with all layitlowers
> i also take trades and ill be needing some 16inch stuff soon real soon
> *


I THINK I LIKE THIS LIL PART HERE LOL :biggrin: KOOL LET ME GET SOME STUFF OUT THE WAY AND MAYBE THERES SOME OF THOSE BIKES STILL THERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 03:00 PM~17687278
> *lol  you have to have more then that lol
> *



EXACTLY. HAHAHA. BUT U HAVE ANYTHING ELSE EXCEPT THOSE BIKES LET ME KNOW IM LOOKING FOR CUSTOM PARTS FOR MY ORANGE BIKE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 02:59 PM~17687262
> *WHICH ONE IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN
> *


THE STARLET ITS PINK FOR MY LIL GIRL  SHE WOULD LOVE IT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 03:02 PM~17687294
> *EXACTLY. HAHAHA. BUT U HAVE ANYTHING ELSE EXCEPT THOSE BIKES LET ME KNOW IM LOOKING FOR CUSTOM PARTS FOR MY ORANGE BIKE.
> *


i got that chain guard that in the same pi as all the twisted parts??? it need to be chromed


----------



## lesstime

i got some thing for you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 03:23 PM~17687494
> *i got some thing for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT IS THAT A CYCLINDER.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 03:04 PM~17686374
> *HELLO!  :wave:
> JUSTDEEZ
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP 3badbroslowlows DONT BE SHY TO TALK. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 04:21 PM~17687992
> *WHATS UP  3badbroslowlows DONT BE SHY TO TALK.  :biggrin:
> *


hey wuz up how u been are u ready for san bernardino??? im still waiting for my rimes from the crom guy. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 04:00 PM~17687795
> *WHAT IS THAT A CYCLINDER.
> *


yep :biggrin:for a low pressure pump like you got


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 06:23 PM~17689030
> *yep :biggrin:for a low pressure pump like you got
> *


I WOULD GET BUT I NEED THE 2 CYCLINDER FROM PRO HOPPER BECAUSE MY FORKS ARE ALREADY CUT OUT FOR THOSE


----------



## lesstime

oh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:37 PM~17690306
> *oh
> *



I KNOW WHEN THE BIKE CLOSE TO BE DONE I MIGHT JUST GET AIR AND GET NEW FORKS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:03 PM~17686361
> *ALRIGHT KOOL.....
> HEY I DONT REMEMBER THAT COUPLES
> NAME THE ONE WITH THE RED BIKE ON THE TURN TABLE...
> SHE SAY SHE WOULD SEND ME SOME MONEY TOO FROM SOME
> PARTS....CAN YOU PM ME HER NUMBER PLEASE...THANKS!
> OH AND I HOPE YOU LIKED YOUR SEAT......
> *


SHES GOING TO THE SHOW!!....AAND I LOVE MY SEAT!!


----------



## lesstime

whats that seat look like ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL UP DATE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 08:42 PM~17690390
> *LIL UP DATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD G!


----------



## Fleetangel

> HERE IT IS


----------



## lesstime

thats looking sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 08:43 PM~17690402
> *LOOKING GOOD G!
> *



THANKS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17690429
> *thats looking sick
> *


----------



## lesstime

fleet that looks sick also 
but whats this seat look like ???


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 02:58 PM~17687254
> *THE ONLY THINH I HAVE FOR A 16 INCH ITS A CHINA BIKE SEAT BUT THAT AINT WORTH AS MUCH  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN ONLY ALL YOU PEOPLE NEW HOW HARD THE GT SOLDIERS ARE WORKING AND WHAT WE COMING OUT WITH. ALL THE GT MEMBERS OUR PUTTN IN TIME BUILDING THERE BIKES MORE AND EVEN BUILDING BIKES THAT COMING OUT SOON. I WANT TO CONGRAT ALL U GUYS ON UR HARD WORK AND TIME FOR OUR CLUB.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:47 PM~17690451
> *fleet that looks sick also
> but  whats this seat look like ???
> *


 THIS SEAT JUST A REGULAR UPHOLSTRY U BUY FROM THE STORE. A BANANNA SEAT THAT IS RED


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 08:50 PM~17690489
> *THIS SEAT JUST A REGULAR UPHOLSTRY U BUY FROM THE STORE. A BANANNA SEAT THAT IS RED
> *


YUP!!! ANY SEAT PAN I GOT MINE UPHOLSTEREDFOR SO CHEAP!...ITS VINYL AND SUEDE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 08:53 PM~17690515
> *YUP!!! ANY SEAT PAN I GOT MINE UPHOLSTEREDFOR SO CHEAP!...ITS VINYL AND SUEDE
> *


DAMN GEE UR CUZN BUSTING OUT HARD. WITH THE PURPLE BIKE SHE EVEN WANTS TO GET CUSTOM RIMS. :0 :0 IM TRYN TO GET HER OARTS BY SATURDAY


----------



## mr.casper

> HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> ESTA CHINGONA GOODTIMES FAM IS LOOKING FIRME!
Click to expand...


----------



## lesstime

damn you know some one that re does them ???? am in need of a green one or white and green


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17690543
> *DAMN GEE UR CUZN BUSTING OUT HARD. WITH THE PURPLE BIKE SHE EVEN WANTS TO GET CUSTOM RIMS.  :0  :0 IM TRYN TO GET HER OARTS BY SATURDAY
> *


SHE IS!!!.....GIVE HER IDEAS DOGG!>....AND TELL HER WUTS GOOD FOR HER BIKE!.....CUZ MY IDEAS DONT GO WITH HIS DADS...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 08:57 PM~17690586
> *damn  you know some one that re does them ???? am in need of a green one or white and green
> *


HIT UP MRSGOODTIMES818.....SHES THE ONE WHO HOOKED ME UP!!!>...


----------



## lesstime

hmmmm lil goodtime whats up with that seat ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 08:58 PM~17690595
> *SHE IS!!!.....GIVE HER IDEAS DOGG!>....AND TELL HER WUTS GOOD FOR HER BIKE!.....CUZ MY IDEAS DONT GO WITH HIS DADS...
> *



YIS SIR THAT WHAT IM DOING I TOLD HER ABOUT THE RIMS AND OTHER PARTS. IM TRYN MY BEST ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17690621
> *hmmmm  lil goodtime whats up with that seat ???
> *



MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THE SEAT AND I CAN ASK WENDY IF SHE COULD GET UPHOLSTRY BUT I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH SHE WILL CHARGE U ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17690917
> *YIS SIR THAT WHAT IM DOING I TOLD HER ABOUT THE RIMS AND OTHER PARTS. IM TRYN MY BEST ..
> *


JUST DONT GO TOO CRAZY! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 09:25 PM~17690933
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THE SEAT AND I CAN ASK WENDY IF SHE COULD GET UPHOLSTRY BUT I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH SHE WILL CHARGE U ..
> *


find out and let me know :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 09:30 PM~17691001
> *JUST DONT GO TOO CRAZY! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA SHE DOWN FOR THE GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:30 PM~17691006
> *find out and let me know  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT COLOR DO U WANT IT.


----------



## lesstime

two tone green or white and green


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 02:24 PM~17686943
> *KOOL ILL TALK TO MY CREW THANX FOR THE HEADS UP.YOU GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


nah man i wish i was just up ther in march


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:33 PM~17691057
> *two tone green or white and green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLOR G'!


----------



## lesstime

thanks like the color of yours too  hope i can get the seat and get wendy to hook it up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:54 PM~17691341
> *thanks like the color of yours too   hope i can get the seat and get wendy to hook it up
> *


THANX G'!.....EVERYTIME I PASS BY MY BIKE I STOP AND STARE AT IT FOR LIKE 5 MINUTES!!!!!LOL


----------



## lesstime

thats what i do to my r1 lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17691375
> *thats what i do to my r1 lol
> *


I STILL CANT BELIVE MY EYES!!! :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...&t=544022&st=20
:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 09:33 PM~17691057
> *two tone green or white and green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 09:56 PM~17691367
> *THANX G'!.....EVERYTIME I PASS BY MY BIKE I STOP AND STARE AT IT FOR LIKE 5 MINUTES!!!!!LOL
> *



AWWW THATS CUTE UR IN LOVE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17691973
> *AWWW THATS CUTE UR IN LOVE...LOL :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA FINALLY FOUND MY HALF!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 10:47 PM~17691987
> *HAHAHA FINALLY FOUND MY HALF!
> *


WOW. :0 :0 I AINT TOUCHING UR BIKE....LOL... EWWWWWW NASTY .... hno: :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 10:49 PM~17692019
> *WOW.  :0  :0  I AINT TOUCHING UR BIKE....LOL... EWWWWWW NASTY .... hno:    :barf:  :roflmao:
> *


BETTER NOT!!!!.....SHE LOYAL N SHE COOL HAVING OTHER BITCHES ON HER!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 10:53 PM~17692053
> *BETTER NOT!!!!.....SHE LOYAL N SHE COOL HAVING OTHER BITCHES ON HER!!!
> *



LOL U SHOULD GOT THAT GIRL NUMBER FOOO. U HAD FAMILY GOING ALREADY. HER AND HER KID. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 11:07 PM~17692228
> *LOL U SHOULD GOT THAT GIRL NUMBER FOOO. U HAD FAMILY GOING ALREADY. HER AND HER KID.  :biggrin:
> *


MY CUZIN HAS IT.....HE SAID THTA THAT KID IS NOT THAT GIRLS KID...SHE WAS JUST TAKIN CARE OF HIM AT THE SHOW.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 11:14 PM~17692309
> *MY CUZIN HAS IT.....HE SAID THTA THAT KID IS NOT THAT GIRLS KID...SHE WAS JUST TAKIN CARE OF HIM AT THE SHOW.....
> *



o shit was it a real number. did he talk to her lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2010, 11:18 PM~17692352
> *o shit was it a real number. did he talk to her lol
> *


HE SAID SHE DID!!.....AND THAT SHE SAW THE VIDEO ON YOUTUBE!!!>....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2010, 11:19 PM~17692358
> *HE SAID SHE DID!!.....AND THAT SHE SAW THE VIDEO ON YOUTUBE!!!>....
> *



what video :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 3 2010, 09:51 PM~17691307
> *nah man i wish i was just up ther in march
> *


KOOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 4 2010, 07:10 AM~17693912
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DEW LIL G TGIF YOU READY FOR SAN B?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 4 2010, 07:32 AM~17694034
> *WHAT IT DEW LIL G TGIF YOU READY FOR SAN B?
> *



YES SIR GOING TO CLEAN UP THE BIKE TODAY AND MAYBE GO BUY MORE DISPLAY.. HOPE U HAVE GOOD WEEKN BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAN BERNARDINO SCHEDULE !!! WE MEETING @ 5:30AM @ THE KNIGHT INN RIGHT OFF THE FREEWAY SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR WE LEAVING @ 6AM SHARP FROM LOCATION AND CANT WAIT IF YOUR LATE YOU WILL BE IN LINE ON YOUR OWN WE WANA GO IN SET UP AND GET OUT GET SOME REST AND GET READY FOR THE PRE-PARTY BEING HOSTED BY THE I.E. CHAPTER HOPE 2 SEE YOU GUYS THERE EARLY AND READY WE GONA TAKE IT EASY ON THE DRINKING TILL ITS PARTY TIME THANKS GT HAVE A SAFE RIDE !!! ANY ? CALL ME 818-455-1912 CHUCH....

I 215-N FWY & EXIT ORANGE SHOW RD/AUTO PLAZA DR


----------



## lesstime

any word on seat bro???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 4 2010, 03:19 PM~17697719
> *any word on seat bro???
> *



I WILL TALK TO HER TOMOROW AND TAKE THE SEAT


----------



## lesstime

ok cool thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 4 2010, 12:14 AM~17692729
> *what video  :wow:
> *


LET ME FIND IT


----------



## Fleetangel

EVRYBODY HAVE A SAFE TRIP N GOOD LUCK AT SAN BERDO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES HAS 25 BIKES AT SAN BERDINO SHOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17705241
> *GOODTIMES HAS 25 BIKES AT SAN BERDINO SHOW
> *


hmmm thats a record!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17705241
> *GOODTIMES HAS 25 BIKES AT SAN BERDINO SHOW
> *


G/L to GT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TIME TO GO TO SLEEP TO BE READY FOR SANTA BARBARA TOMORROW!!!!...2 BIKES N 1 PEDAL CAR REPPIN IN THE 805!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2010, 08:29 PM~17705543
> *G/L to GT!!!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2010, 08:28 PM~17705531
> *hmmm thats a record!!!!
> *



VEGAS WE WILL BE DEEPER THE BIKE IM WORKIN ON AND THE STROLLER AND OTHER BIKES THAT COULDNT COME. DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17712629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow girl!!!!...u really know how to make the camera work!!!!>..thanx for the pic!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 09:03 PM~17712654
> *wow girl!!!!...u really know how to make the camera work!!!!>..thanx for the pic!!
> *


thanks :biggrin: 
is that your bike?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17712835
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> is that your bike?
> *


YES :biggrin: !!!!.....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 09:22 PM~17712852
> *YES :biggrin: !!!!.....
> *


 :cheesy:  niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 6 2010, 09:28 PM~17712914
> *:cheesy:   niceeeeeeeeee
> *


thanx!!!...i got 1st fullcustom today!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 09:34 PM~17712966
> *thanx!!!...i got 1st fullcustom today!!
> *


no shit :0 
congratsss on the win


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 6 2010, 09:35 PM~17712982
> *no shit  :0
> congratsss on the win
> *


thanx!!!...i wasnt expecting a first place!!!...there were a lot of badass bikes!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 09:38 PM~17713010
> *thanx!!!...i wasnt expecting a first place!!!...there were a lot of badass bikes!
> *


WATCHA 1ST :thumbsup: WOULDVE BEEN THERE TO BUT MY BIKES GETIN LEAFED ND STRIPES


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 08:34 PM~17712966
> *thanx!!!...i got 1st fullcustom today!!
> *


kool.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84+Jun 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17713109-->
> 
> 
> 
> WATCHA 1ST  :thumbsup: WOULDVE BEEN THERE TO BUT MY BIKES GETIN LEAFED ND STRIPES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the green one????
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Jun 6 2010, 09:49 PM~17713138
> *kool.
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 09:54 PM~17713183
> *the green one????
> *


YEAH...BAD TIMING ! ITS AL GOOD BE THE NEXT 1


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17713210
> *YEAH...BAD TIMING ! ITS AL GOOD BE THE NEXT 1
> *


cant wait to see it at the shows!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17713230
> *cant wait to see it at the shows!
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17713259
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


ITS A SEMI RIGHT?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

NEXT SHOW THE 4TH IN SAN BERNA SO IM TOLD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:12 PM~17713338
> *NEXT SHOW THE 4TH SO IM TOLD
> *


WHICH SHOW IS THAT?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:11 PM~17713332
> *ITS A SEMI RIGHT?
> *


NO FULLCUST


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:15 PM~17713362
> *NO FULLCUST
> *


HMMMMm!!!....WE GONNA BE COMPETING!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:18 PM~17713379
> *HMMMMm!!!....WE GONNA BE COMPETING!!
> *


YUP :wow:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:13 PM~17713347
> *WHICH SHOW IS THAT?
> *


IDK BUT AT THE SAME PLACE AS TODAYS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:23 PM~17713412
> *YUP  :wow:
> *


WHICH SHOW U GOING TO BUST IT OUT?

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fleetangel, HOMEGROWN84, 47por vida, LINCOLNSAL
WUZ UP HOMIES!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:12 PM~17713338
> *NEXT SHOW THE 4TH IN SAN BERNA SO IM TOLD
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:31 PM~17713467
> *
> *


OH......I HAVENT HEARD ABOUT THAT ONE!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:33 PM~17713472
> *OH......I HAVENT HEARD ABOUT THAT ONE!
> *


THE HOMIE SEEN A FLYER A THE SHOW TODAY I THINK WEGO IZ THROWIN IT JULY 4TH


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:41 PM~17713525
> *THE HOMIE SEEN A FLYER A THE SHOW TODAY I THINK WEGO IZ THROWIN IT JULY 4TH
> *


ILL TRY TO LOOK FOR THE INFO ON THAT ONE


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17713543
> *ILL TRY TO LOOK FOR THE INFO ON THAT ONE
> *


ASK YUR OTHER MEMBERS IF THEY GOT FLYER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:45 PM~17713561
> *ASK YUR OTHER MEMBERS IF THEY GOT FLYER
> *


I WILLL.....DID U GO TO SAN BERDO TODAY?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:50 PM~17713602
> *I WILLL.....DID U GO TO SAN BERDO TODAY?
> *


NA I HAD TOO MUCH FUN LAST NIGHT  ND DIDNT WAKE UP EARLY ENOUGH TO ROLL W/ MY CLUB


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 6 2010, 10:58 PM~17713673
> *NA I HAD TOO MUCH FUN LAST NIGHT   ND DIDNT WAKE UP EARLY ENOUGH TO ROLL W/ MY CLUB
> *


ORALE.....GOT HYNAZ OR WUT?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17713707
> *ORALE.....GOT HYNAZ OR WUT?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

4 RIDES AND WE ALL PLACED!!!>....HAVE A NEW PROSPECT!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 11:22 PM~17713836
> *4 RIDES AND WE ALL PLACED!!!>....HAVE A NEW PROSPECT!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

THANX BRO!!!>...HEY ILL HIT U UP LATER HOMIE....IMA GO TO SLEEP!!!.....LATEZ!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17713890
> *THANX BRO!!!>...HEY ILL HIT U UP LATER HOMIE....IMA GO TO SLEEP!!!.....LATEZ!
> *


 :thumbsup: YEA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

just got home from san berdino ill post pics tomorow. it was long day and alot of hopping.  hope everybody got home safe


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW FAM BAM :wave: PICS PICS PICS hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel

SANTA BARBARA'S PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

nice pics


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NICE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOTSHOT956

MY WIFES BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 7 2010, 01:50 PM~17718446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WIFES BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


looking goo g'!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2010, 01:50 PM~17718452
> *looking goo g'!
> *


THANX THOSE PARTS ARE TEMPARY. SHES GETTING FACED PARTS NEXT YEAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 7 2010, 01:50 PM~17718446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WIFES BIKE  :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 02:38 PM~17718913
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO.
> *


THANK YOU LIL G.MEN YOU GUYS LOOKED BADASS ON THOSE PICS GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 7 2010, 02:53 PM~17719035
> *THANK YOU LIL G.MEN YOU GUYS LOOKED BADASS ON THOSE PICS GREAT JOB :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE EVERYBODY PUSHING HARD EVERYBODY ADDING MORE AND MORE MAKING THERE BIKES CLEANER WAT IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 7 2010, 01:53 PM~17718476
> *THANX THOSE PARTS ARE TEMPARY. SHES GETTING FACED PARTS NEXT YEAR
> *


U DOING BIG HOMIE!


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP GT FAM...WHO NEEDED THE PRO HOPPER CYLINDERS 4 A HYDRO PUMP I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET EM!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2010, 05:59 PM~17720601
> *WAT UP GT FAM...WHO NEEDED THE PRO HOPPER CYLINDERS 4 A HYDRO PUMP I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET EM!
> *



THAT WOULD BE. I NEED THEM... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 06:22 PM~17720798
> *THAT WOULD BE. I NEED THEM...  :biggrin:
> *


COOL IMA SEE IF I GET EM THIS WEEKEND! ILL POST OR SEND U PICS!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2010, 05:59 PM~17720601
> *WAT UP GT FAM...WHO NEEDED THE PRO HOPPER CYLINDERS 4 A HYDRO PUMP I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET EM!
> *


 :0 :0 how many you getting ???


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 06:31 PM~17720882
> *:0  :0  how many you getting ???
> *


ONLY 1 SET!


----------



## lesstime

let me know if any one backs out i got cash ready


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 06:38 PM~17720941
> * let me know if any one backs out i got cash ready
> *


COOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 06:38 PM~17720941
> * let me know if any one backs out i got cash ready
> *



I WONT BACK OUT ON THIS :biggrin: . I GOT PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER OR CASH OR FOODSTAMPS READY...


----------



## lesstime

lol i know you wont lol but am on the hunt for them also but i wont step on your feet to get them


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 06:42 PM~17720999
> *I WONT BACK OUT ON THIS :biggrin: . I GOT PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER OR CASH OR FOODSTAMPS READY...
> *


 :roflmao: U GOT IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2010, 06:48 PM~17721082
> *:roflmao: U GOT IT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 7 2010, 01:50 PM~17718446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WIFES BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE ALL THE GOODTIMERS AT


----------



## lesstime

this one you talking about ??? in the pm ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 07:41 PM~17721778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one you talking about ??? in the pm ???
> *



YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE NEXT SHOW IM GOING TO  :biggrin: 

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451








BIKE CATEGORIES WILL BE OG,STREET CUSTOM, FULL CUSTOM, TRIKES, PEDAL CARS NEED MORE INFO CALL CJ AT 323 517-3710


----------



## lesstime

does the piping go all the way down in the front or does it curve back and make a oval?? looks good


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 07:44 PM~17721813
> *THE NEXT SHOW IM GOING TO  :biggrin:
> 
> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO JOIN US IN OUR 9TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW HAPPENING SUNDAY JUNE 13 ,2010 @ LINCOLN PARK IN THE CITY OF LA 3501 VALLEY BLVD 90031 ROLL IN TIME IS FROM 7am-10:00am.SHOW TIME IS FROM 10:00am-4:00pm. CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BICYCLES & PEDAL CARS. $10.00 .THERE WILL BE 1ST 2ND AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES BOMBS 30'S 40'S 50'S OG & STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS ,CUSTOM LOWRIDERS,STREET LOWRIDERS,CONVERTIBLES, IMPORTS, HOT RODS,MILD- LUXURY, FULL-LUXURY, MOTORCYCLES, SUV- TRUCKS, SCIONS, LOWRIDER BICYCLES,TRIKES AND PEDAL CARS. BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT STEVE AT 323-282-0929 OR FRANK AT 562 869-5451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIKE CATEGORIES WILL BE OG,STREET CUSTOM, FULL CUSTOM, TRIKES, PEDAL CARS NEED MORE INFO CALL CJ AT 323 517-3710
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW DO U NEED TO PRE-REGISTER???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 07:45 PM~17721820
> *does the piping go all the way down in the front or does it curve back  and make a oval?? looks good
> *


MINE GOES ALL THE WAY DOWN BUT U COULD GET URS CONNECTED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 7 2010, 07:51 PM~17721922
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW DO U NEED TO PRE-REGISTER???
> *


NO U DONT HAVE TO


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 10:26 PM~17723848
> *MINE GOES ALL THE WAY DOWN BUT U COULD GET URS CONNECTED
> *


 yeah i whould like that a little more i think


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 10:28 PM~17723862
> *yeah  i whould like that a little more i think
> *



WHICH ONE.


----------



## lesstime

lol connected


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 10:25 PM~17723835
> *GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats coming out sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17723994
> *thats coming out sick
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 10:47 PM~17724055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 7 2010, 10:50 PM~17724080
> *:wow:    :wow:
> *



IM GETTN SOME GIRL TO GET NUDE ON MY BIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to Good Times you guys showed strong this weekend and congrats to Queen of the Streets.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17724055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY STAINS ON YOUR SEAT JR :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2010, 12:07 AM~17724587
> *Congrats to Good Times you guys showed strong this weekend and congrats to Queen of the Streets.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 8 2010, 12:52 AM~17724813
> *ANY STAINS ON YOUR SEAT JR :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: NAH NO STAINS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS  LIL G PICS ARE VERY NICE BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2010, 03:26 PM~17719313
> *U DOING BIG HOMIE!
> *


THANK YOU WILL DO GREAT THINGS WITH TIME


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 7 2010, 07:23 PM~17721510
> *VERY NICE
> *


THANK YOU PRINCESS UNIQUE MY WIFE LOVES LOWRIDERING AS MUCH AS I DO.SHE EVEN WEARS A SUIT ZUIT AT CAR SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 8 2010, 06:28 AM~17725548
> *LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS   LIL G PICS ARE VERY NICE BROTHER :thumbsup:
> *



LOL ITS GOOD FROM BEING OUT OF A CAMERA PHONE. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 06:47 AM~17725620
> *LOL ITS GOOD FROM BEING OUT OF A CAMERA PHONE.  :biggrin:
> *


IT DONT MATTER ITS ALL GOOD IVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE PICS FROM SAN B ALL WEEKEND LONG SO AGIAN BADASS PICS LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 8 2010, 07:00 AM~17725694
> *IT DONT MATTER ITS ALL GOOD IVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE PICS FROM SAN B ALL WEEKEND LONG SO AGIAN BADASS PICS LOCO :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE. HOW WAS UR WEEKN .


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 07:02 AM~17725700
> *THANKS HOMIE. HOW WAS UR WEEKN .
> *


PRETTY GOOD WE WENT OUT OF TOWN JUST FOR FUN AND PICKED UP MY KIDDOS :cheesy: IM GOING TO TAKE THEM TO SEA WORLD THIS WEEKEND SO WERE GOING TO HAVE A BLAST :biggrin: I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT GUY FROM WEST TEXAS? BRIAN I THINK WAS HIS NAME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 8 2010, 07:29 AM~17725854
> *PRETTY GOOD WE WENT OUT OF TOWN JUST FOR FUN AND PICKED UP MY KIDDOS :cheesy:  IM GOING TO TAKE THEM TO SEA WORLD THIS WEEKEND SO WERE GOING TO HAVE A BLAST :biggrin: I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT GUY FROM WEST TEXAS? BRIAN I THINK WAS HIS NAME
> *



WHAT SEA WORLD THE ONE IN SAN DIEGO .. AND IM NOT SURE WHAT HAPPEN HE DISSPEAR.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 07:39 AM~17725913
> *WHAT SEA WORLD THE ONE IN SAN DIEGO .. AND IM NOT SURE WHAT HAPPEN HE DISSPEAR.
> *


NA THE ONE IN SAN ANTONIO TX AND MAYBE THE GT WASNT FOR HIM.I HAVENT SEEN HIM ON LAYITLOW AT ALL


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2010, 12:16 PM~17728238
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 8 2010, 11:50 AM~17728020
> *NA THE ONE IN SAN ANTONIO TX AND MAYBE THE GT WASNT FOR HIM.I HAVENT SEEN HIM ON LAYITLOW AT ALL
> *



I THOUGHT THERE WAS ONLY 2 SEA WORLDS. :happysad: AND O WELL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT BEEN SO LONLY.


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSupgoodtimeS
i recently heard dat rola by Strech,iS clean...
yew guyS noe wut im talkin about ke no? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 8 2010, 09:16 PM~17733454
> *waSSupgoodtimeS
> i recently heard dat rola by Strech,iS clean...
> yew guyS noe wut im talkin about ke no? :biggrin:
> *


SIMON FIRME SONG!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 10:44 PM~17724022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO PLACED???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

QUEEN OF THE STREETS 1ST PLACE FULL AND 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW 
DRAMA QUEEN WON BUT IM NOT SURE WHAT PLACE
DAVID WON 
BOYS ENVY WON
AND SOMEONE ELSE I FOR GOT WHO OR I MIGHT BE WRONG


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 04:04 PM~17730312
> *I THOUGHT THERE WAS ONLY 2 SEA WORLDS.  :happysad: AND O WELL.
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA HOW MANY ARE THERE.BUT THE ONE HERE IS PRETTY NICE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 9 2010, 06:19 AM~17735599
> *I HAVE NO IDEA HOW MANY ARE THERE.BUT THE ONE HERE IS PRETTY NICE
> *



THATS COOL. DAMN LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY DISSPEARING IN HERE :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2010, 06:30 AM~17735650
> *THATS COOL. DAMN LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY DISSPEARING IN HERE :0
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 9 2010, 06:58 AM~17735801
> *X2
> *


  LOL


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 03:04 PM~17730304
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN
> *


Chillin dogg hows u & the familia?Good I hope,tell Paul I said Q-VO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 9 2010, 11:13 AM~17737963
> *Chillin dogg hows u & the familia?Good I hope,tell Paul I said Q-VO
> *



I BEEN GOOD BRO JUST HERE WORKN TRYN TO GET THIS BIKE OUT AND MY FAMILY REALLY GOOD THANKS FOR ASKN. ILL LET MY DAD KNOW


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 7 2010, 10:46 PM~17724042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE PIC.


----------



## David Cervantes

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101319c.jpg[/img]
















http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101318a.jpg[/img]
















[/quote]
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101319c.jpg[/img]
805 BIKE CHAPTER REPRESENTING IN SAN BERNARDINO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101319c.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101318a.jpg[/img]


http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101319c.jpg[/img]
805 BIKE CHAPTER REPRESENTING IN SAN BERNARDINO.

[/quote]


805 CAME OUT LOOKING GOOD MUCH PROP TO ALL U GUYS THAT TOOK THE TIME AND REP THE GT. I KNOW IT WAS LONG DRIVE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101319c.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101318a.jpg[/img]


http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101319c.jpg[/img]
805 BIKE CHAPTER REPRESENTING IN SAN BERNARDINO.
[/quote]
THANX ALL OF U FOR REPPING OUTHERE THE 805!!!!...u guys did great!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LI...0606101319c.jpg[/img]
> 805 BIKE CHAPTER REPRESENTING IN SAN BERNARDINO.


THANX ALL OF U FOR REPPING OUTHERE THE 805!!!!...u guys did great!
[/quote]


WHATS UP ROBERTO


----------



## Fleetangel

> THANX ALL OF U FOR REPPING OUTHERE THE 805!!!!...u guys did great!


WHATS UP ROBERTO
[/quote]
NOT MUCH ABOUT TO GO TO WORK!!!!....U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> WHATS UP ROBERTO


NOT MUCH ABOUT TO GO TO WORK!!!!....U?
[/quote]


RIGHT HERE CHILLN BRO JUST GOT OFF OF WORK AND ABOUT TO GO TO WORK :biggrin: 

HOW WAS SANTA BARBRA


----------



## Fleetangel

> NOT MUCH ABOUT TO GO TO WORK!!!!....U?


RIGHT HERE CHILLN BRO JUST GOT OFF OF WORK AND ABOUT TO GO TO WORK :biggrin: 

HOW WAS SANTA BARBRA
[/quote]
IT WAS GREAT!!...I WASNT EXPECTING TO SEE SO MANY BADASS RIDES N BIKES>!>>>.WEATHER WAS PERFECT!....WE ALL PLACED.....AND GOT NEW IDEAS FOR MY BIKE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> RIGHT HERE CHILLN BRO JUST GOT OFF OF WORK AND ABOUT TO GO TO WORK :biggrin:
> 
> HOW WAS SANTA BARBRA


IT WAS GREAT!!...I WASNT EXPECTING TO SEE SO MANY BADASS RIDES N BIKES>!>>>.WEATHER WAS PERFECT!....WE ALL PLACED.....AND GOT NEW IDEAS FOR MY BIKE!
[/quote]


CLEAN CLEAN. HOPE TO SEE THE NEW IDEAL SOON.  HEY THEY TALK TO U ALREADY BOUT THEY ORDER A PLAQ.


----------



## ray562




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Jun 9 2010, 07:37 PM~17742841
> *
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID HOPE U HAVE A GOOD DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY AND HOPE ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 9 2010, 08:25 PM~17743436
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID HOPE U HAVE A GOOD DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY AND HOPE ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE
> *


O SHOOT ITS DAVID BDAY... 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID. HOPE U HAD GOOD TODAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOPE U HAD A GOOD DAY TODAY [/b]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP RollerzOnlyC.C.63'


----------



## Fleetangel

[/quote]
CLEAN CLEAN. HOPE TO SEE THE NEW IDEAL SOON.  HEY THEY TALK TO U ALREADY BOUT THEY ORDER A PLAQ.
[/quote]
YEAH...THEY CALLED ME BEFORE THEY ORDERED THEM!!!....  .....GONNA ORDER MINE TOO NEXT MONDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2010, 08:36 PM~17743591
> *
> HOPE U HAD A GOOD DAY TODAY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

GT LOOKING SHARP,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 11:02 PM~17745433
> *GT LOOKING SHARP,,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U KNOW HOW WE DO G'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CLEAN CLEAN. HOPE TO SEE THE NEW IDEAL SOON.  HEY THEY TALK TO U ALREADY BOUT THEY ORDER A PLAQ.
[/quote]
YEAH...THEY CALLED ME BEFORE THEY ORDERED THEM!!!....  .....GONNA ORDER MINE TOO NEXT MONDAY!
[/quote]
 HEY U COMING DOWN THIS SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 11:02 PM~17745433
> *GT LOOKING SHARP,,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jun 9 2010, 11:02 PM~17745433
> *GT LOOKING SHARP,,,,, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> CLEAN CLEAN. HOPE TO SEE THE NEW IDEAL SOON.  HEY THEY TALK TO U ALREADY BOUT THEY ORDER A PLAQ.


YEAH...THEY CALLED ME BEFORE THEY ORDERED THEM!!!....  .....GONNA ORDER MINE TOO NEXT MONDAY!
[/quote]
 HEY U COMING DOWN THIS SUNDAY
[/quote]
I WISH BUT I HAVE NO MONEY!!!....TONITE IS GRADNITE N I ONLY HAVE 30 BUCKZ  ......GONNA HAVE TOWAIT TILL THE NEXT PAYCHECK!....WE GONNA TAKE THE BIKES APART TO TAKE EM TO GET SOME PINSTRIPING!!.....PRINCESS UNIQUE IS GETTIN A NEW LOOK!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Jun 10 2010, 08:08 AM~17747742-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 10 2010, 07:14 AM~17747325
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


THANX HOMIES!


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## 78mc

Just wanted to say thank you the 805 Chapter for the jumper started on sunday after the S.B, show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> YEAH...THEY CALLED ME BEFORE THEY ORDERED THEM!!!....  .....GONNA ORDER MINE TOO NEXT MONDAY!


 HEY U COMING DOWN THIS SUNDAY
[/quote]
I WISH BUT I HAVE NO MONEY!!!....TONITE IS GRADNITE N I ONLY HAVE 30 BUCKZ  ......GONNA HAVE TOWAIT TILL THE NEXT PAYCHECK!....WE GONNA TAKE THE BIKES APART TO TAKE EM TO GET SOME PINSTRIPING!!.....PRINCESS UNIQUE IS GETTIN A NEW LOOK!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]


COOL CANT WAIT TO SEEE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 10 2010, 12:21 PM~17749834
> *Just wanted to say thank you the 805 Chapter for the jumper started on sunday after the S.B, show
> *


ur welcome bro!!...anytime!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 11 2010, 10:30 AM~17759522
> *TTT
> *


WAT IT DEW LIL G.HOWS THE FRIDAY GOING SO FAR


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY!!!!!!!!.......DAMN I JUST WOKE UP!!....WENT TO GRAD NITE LAST NITE N IT WAS FUN!!!!....TODAY IS MY GRADUATION!!!!.....LAST MINUTE NOTICE PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!!...ITS GONNA BE MORE OF LIKE A DANCE PARTY THAN A KICK BACK!!...HOPE TO SEE U!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2010, 01:01 PM~17760750
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!!!!!!!!.......DAMN I JUST WOKE UP!!....WENT TO GRAD NITE LAST NITE N IT WAS FUN!!!!....TODAY IS MY GRADUATION!!!!.....LAST MINUTE NOTICE PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!!...ITS GONNA BE MORE OF LIKE A DANCE PARTY THAN A KICK BACK!!...HOPE TO SEE U!!!!
> *



CONGRATS HOMIE WISH I CAN MAKE IT BRO HOPE U HAVE FUN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 11 2010, 01:13 PM~17760838
> *CONGRATS HOMIE WISH I CAN MAKE IT BRO HOPE U HAVE FUN
> *


THANX DOGG!!!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wow:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2010, 12:01 PM~17760750
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!!!!!!!!.......DAMN I JUST WOKE UP!!....WENT TO GRAD NITE LAST NITE N IT WAS FUN!!!!....TODAY IS MY GRADUATION!!!!.....LAST MINUTE NOTICE PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!!...ITS GONNA BE MORE OF LIKE A DANCE PARTY THAN A KICK BACK!!...HOPE TO SEE U!!!!
> *


congrats homie have fun


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2010, 01:01 PM~17760750
> *WUZ UP FAMILY!!!!!!!!.......DAMN I JUST WOKE UP!!....WENT TO GRAD NITE LAST NITE N IT WAS FUN!!!!....TODAY IS MY GRADUATION!!!!.....LAST MINUTE NOTICE PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!!...ITS GONNA BE MORE OF LIKE A DANCE PARTY THAN A KICK BACK!!...HOPE TO SEE U!!!!
> *


ORRALE FLEET CONGRATS ON UR GRAD...I WISH I COULD OFF GRADUATED!


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 8 2010, 10:25 PM~17734580
> *QUEEN OF THE STREETS 1ST PLACE FULL AND 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW
> DRAMA QUEEN WON BUT IM NOT SURE WHAT PLACE
> DAVID WON
> BOYS ENVY WON
> AND SOMEONE ELSE I FOR GOT WHO OR I MIGHT BE WRONG
> *


JOE FROM 805 AND ROBERT FROM I.E 
GABY PLACED 3RD MILD CUSTOM WITH BOYS ENVY :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

happy friday goodtimers


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

*CASH PRIZES*, CONCERT AND CARSHOW..THIS BEAUTIFUL BELT COULD BE YOURS...(ONLY IT WILL NOT SAY DALLAS TX)








[/b][/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 11 2010, 11:57 PM~17765591
> *CHECK IT  OUT FLEET!
> *



ILL BE THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 10:13 PM~17765016
> *happy friday goodtimers
> *


 U TO HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 11 2010, 10:10 PM~17764981
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 11 2010, 08:45 PM~17764389
> *JOE FROM 805 AND ROBERT FROM I.E
> GABY PLACED 3RD MILD CUSTOM WITH BOYS ENVY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 11 2010, 07:09 PM~17763724
> *waz up familia :wow:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 11 2010, 11:57 PM~17765591
> *CHECK IT  OUT FLEET!
> *


HMMMM???????....ILL SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 11 2010, 08:45 PM~17764389
> *JOE FROM 805 AND ROBERT FROM I.E
> GABY PLACED 3RD MILD CUSTOM WITH BOYS ENVY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53+Jun 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17764325-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats homie have fun
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@Jun 11 2010, 08:38 PM~17764344
> *ORRALE FLEET CONGRATS ON UR GRAD...I WISH I COULD OFF GRADUATED!
> *




THANX CARNALES!!!...IT FEELS GOOD TO GET THE DIPLOMA!!!....I STILL CANT BELIEVE IT!


----------



## lesstime

congrats bro 
do the right thing and go back


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 06:46 PM~17770117
> *congrats bro
> do the right thing and go back
> *


THNX!!!IM JUST WAITING TO SEE IF I GET A CAR TO START GOING TO COLLEGE!


----------



## lesstime

cool i wish i went to school and learned something i just went to mess around no look no job


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 06:52 PM~17770149
> *cool  i wish i went to school and learned something i just went to mess around  no look no job
> *


SUCKS HOMIE!!!....I WAS LIKE THAT BUT THEN I REALIZED I HAVE A DREAM THAT I HAVE TO MEET!!....SO THATS MY MOTIVATION TO KEEP ON SKOOL!!


----------



## lesstime

cool i wish you luck and if you need help just ask well not me lol but ask


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 06:59 PM~17770187
> *cool i wish you luck and if you need help just ask well not me lol but ask
> *


HAHA SIMON BRO!!....THANX!1...HOW R UR PROJECTS???


----------



## lesstime

comin along i posted some pics of the paint on my sons bike 
and trying to fig out what am going to do for my baby girls bike its up next trying to pull some strings so i can bust a move on that aswell just waiting on a few people to get back to me and some one to buy them schwinns i have


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:05 PM~17770216
> *comin along  i posted some pics of the paint on my sons  bike
> and trying to fig out what am going to do for my baby girls bike its up next  trying to pull some strings so i can bust a move on that aswell  just waiting on a few people to get back to me and  some one to buy them schwinns i have
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE!!!...I LIKE THAT GREEN PAINT JOB!!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks cant wait to see it in the sun 
am putting a ? for every one to give there opion


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:13 PM~17770264
> *thanks  cant wait to see it in the sun
> am putting a ? for every one to give there opion
> *


ILL CHECK IT OUT RITE NOW!


----------



## lesstime

> whats up bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:13 PM~17770264
> *thanks  cant wait to see it in the sun
> am putting a ? for every one to give there opion
> *


ANSWERED!


----------



## lesstime

nice i didnt even think of that that whould look sick


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:22 PM~17770320
> *nice i didnt even think of that that whould look sick
> *


YEAH PROBABLY ADD SOME GOLDEN PARTS!


----------



## lesstime

yep for sure but not to many maybe mirrors ,pedals ,neck,and nutsand bolts???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:26 PM~17770349
> *yep for sure but not to many  maybe mirrors ,pedals ,neck,and nutsand bolts???
> *


YEAH DONT GO TOO CRAZY ON THE GOLD!!...IT LOOOKS BETTER WHEN ITS TWO TONE!


----------



## lesstime

true 
how yours coming along ???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:28 PM~17770361
> *true
> how yours coming along ???
> *


WORKIN ON A DISPLAY RITE NOW!!!!....


----------



## lesstime

cool thats always fun are you doing it or having some one do it for you


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:33 PM~17770401
> *cool thats always fun are you doing it or having some one do it for you
> *


IM DOING THE BASE!!...SOMEONE ELSE IS DOING THE UPHOLSTERY!


----------



## lesstime

it looks sick 
am sure you said but i missed it who did the leafing ???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2010, 07:36 PM~17770409
> *IM DOING THE BASE!!...SOMEONE ELSE IS DOING THE UPHOLSTERY!
> *


nice turn table and all or just a stand


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:41 PM~17770449
> *nice turn table and all or just a stand
> *


JUST A STAND!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17770444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks sick
> am sure you said  but i missed it who did the leafing ???
> *


SOME GUY NAMED LEO HERE IN SIMI VALLEY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 07:40 PM~17770444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks sick
> am sure you said  but i missed it who did the leafing ???
> *


~~~~~~~~~~FOR SALE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lesstime

what are you for real???? SALE???? dont do it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2010, 07:49 PM~17770495
> *~~~~~~~~~~FOR SALE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


PAUSE NOT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tR91q59gFo


----------



## lesstime

thats messed up lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 08:00 PM~17770567
> *thats messed up lol
> *


FUNNY SHIT!!!...I LOVE THAT MOVIE!!!


----------



## lesstime

i was going to send a pm


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 08:02 PM~17770584
> *i was going to send a pm
> *


SEND IT!


----------



## lesstime

it was just going to be a parts list if you part out


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 08:04 PM~17770597
> *it was just going to be a parts list if you part out
> *


OHHH....NOT RITE NOW!!!!....BUT SOME TIME SOON WHEN I START ADDING CUSTOM PARTS!


----------



## lesstime

cool ill be on the look out or pm me before you post up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 08:06 PM~17770619
> *cool ill be on the look out  or pm me before you post up
> *


FOR SURE BRO!


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GT DRIVE BY :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

JUST CAME BAKE FROM THE SHOW IN EAST LA .HAD FUN REPRESENTING GT. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 13 2010, 07:19 PM~17776846
> *JUST CAME BAKE FROM THE SHOW IN EAST LA .HAD FUN REPRESENTING GT. :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS FUN!!!...... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 13 2010, 08:56 PM~17777811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUZ UP BRO!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 13 2010, 08:57 PM~17777828
> *WUZ UP BRO!
> *


not much homie just recovering after being sick all week...
u see how GT virginia reps to da FULLEST!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17777854
> *not much homie just recovering after being sick all week...
> u see how GT virginia reps to da FULLEST!
> *


YA VEZ HOMIE!!!!>.....THATS HOW WE DO!!!!!


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jun 13 2010, 09:02 PM~17777902
> *
> *


WUZ UP BRO!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17777854
> *not much homie just recovering after being sick all week...
> u see how GT virginia reps to da FULLEST!
> *


ya do...always GT!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW FAM BAM :wave:IT WAS A BADASS WEEKEND AND NOW ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO NORMAL :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 14 2010, 05:51 AM~17780270
> *WHAT IT DEW FAM BAM  :wave:IT WAS A BADASS WEEKEND AND NOW ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO NORMAL :happysad:
> *


Q-VO CARNAL!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2010, 08:31 AM~17781170
> *Q-VO CARNAL!!
> *


QVO CARNAL FLEET :cheesy: NOTHING MUCH JUST DRINKING CHINGOS DE CAFE TO WEAK UP :wow: GOT HOME FROM OUT OF TOWN LIKE AT 3 A.M AND WOKE UP AT 6:OO A.M FOR WORK :happysad: HOW WAS THE WEEKEND ON WWWWWEST COAST


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*WHATS UP EVERYONE GOOD AFTERNOON! I HOPE 
YOU ALL HAD A GREAT WEEKEND!*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 11 2010, 09:45 PM~17764389
> *JOE FROM 805 AND ROBERT FROM I.E
> GABY PLACED 3RD MILD CUSTOM WITH BOYS ENVY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
CONGRATULATIONS TO GABBY AND FOR EVERYONE
THAT PLACED AND DIDNT PLACE......IT WAS A VERY
OVER WELMED SHOW TOOOO HOOOT :420: ! AND STILL WE 
WERE THERE REPPIN....... *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD WENDY :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 12 2010, 09:13 AM~17766950
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


what up bro ? 
any word on the seat ???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 14 2010, 01:28 PM~17783157
> *WAS GOOD WENDY :wave:
> *


HELLO THERE HOW ARE THINGS GOING?
ANY PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS IT WAS COOL CHILLN WITH THE 805 ON SUNDAY AT LINCOLN PARK.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 14 2010, 03:28 PM~17784652
> *HELLO THERE HOW ARE THINGS GOING?
> ANY PICS? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 14 2010, 06:37 PM~17786406
> *WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS IT WAS COOL CHILLN WITH THE 805 ON SUNDAY AT LINCOLN PARK.
> *


SIMON!!!!>..NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 14 2010, 03:28 PM~17784652
> *HELLO THERE HOW ARE THINGS GOING?
> ANY PICS? :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 14 2010, 03:28 PM~17784652
> *HELLO THERE HOW ARE THINGS GOING?
> ANY PICS? :biggrin:
> *


NOT TO GOOD LIL BIT SLOW RITE NOW SO FAR WE ONLY GOT THE TURN TABLE AND MY WIFES FACE PARTS GOING ON RITE NOW :happysad: MY MEMBERS ARE JUST DOING LITTLE THINGS HERE AND THERE ON DIPLAYS FOR THE SHOW IN JULY 18. ILL TAKE PICS OF THE TURNTABLE TONITE


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 14 2010, 11:56 PM~17790216
> *PM SENT!
> *



THANKS! GOT IT....
PM BACK


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 09:38 AM~17792104
> *NOT TO GOOD LIL BIT SLOW RITE NOW SO FAR WE ONLY GOT THE TURN TABLE AND MY WIFES FACE PARTS  GOING ON RITE NOW :happysad:  MY MEMBERS ARE JUST DOING LITTLE THINGS HERE AND THERE ON DIPLAYS FOR THE SHOW IN JULY 18. ILL TAKE PICS OF THE TURNTABLE TONITE
> *


THATS KOOL....
I SAW THE FRAME AND PARTS THE BIKE IS GONNA LOOK CLEAN....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 14 2010, 10:10 PM~17788331
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: 
HELLO!
HOW WAS THE SHOW ON SUNDAY DID YOU
END UP GOING TO THE OLD MEMORIES ONE...?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 09:36 AM~17792488
> *THATS KOOL....
> I SAW THE FRAME AND PARTS THE BIKE IS GONNA LOOK CLEAN....
> *


THE FRAME WERE GOING TO KEEP BUT THE PARTS ARE GOING TO BE LONG GONE.WERE GOING WITH NOTHING BUT GOLD FACED PARTS ON THAT BIKE :biggrin: JUSTDEEZ IS WORKING ON THE DESIGNS PRETTY SOON


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 11:09 AM~17792743
> *THE FRAME WERE GOING TO KEEP BUT THE PARTS ARE GOING TO BE LONG GONE.WERE GOING WITH NOTHING BUT GOLD FACED PARTS ON THAT BIKE :biggrin:  JUSTDEEZ IS WORKING ON THE DESIGNS PRETTY SOON
> *



:wow: :biggrin: 
YEAH JUSTDEEZ DESIGN SOME OF MY PARTS HES GOOD....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 09:33 AM~17792462
> *THANKS! GOT IT....
> PM BACK
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2010, 08:36 PM~17770409
> *IM DOING THE BASE!!...SOMEONE ELSE IS DOING THE UPHOLSTERY!
> *



:wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 10:31 AM~17792882
> *:wow:
> *


WENDY IMA NEED UR GUY TO HELP ME ON THIS AGAIN!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:41 AM~17792961
> *WENDY IMA NEED UR GUY TO HELP ME ON THIS AGAIN!!!
> *



OH YEAH FOR SURE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 10:45 AM~17792990
> *OH YEAH FOR SURE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY!
> *


AIGHT!!...ILL LET U KNOW!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GUYS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 10:51 AM~17793027
> *WHAT'S UP GUYS
> *


WUZ UP BRO!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 09:56 AM~17793083
> *WUZ UP BRO!!
> *


Your bike looks sick with the leafing Fleet.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 10:58 AM~17793097
> *Your bike looks sick with the leafing Fleet.
> *


THANX BRO!!...ITS GETTING THERE!!!....GONNA SEE WUT I GET FOR VEGAS!!>....MORE PARTS!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 10:02 AM~17793145
> *THANX BRO!!...ITS GETTING THERE!!!....GONNA SEE WUT I GET FOR VEGAS!!>....MORE PARTS!
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BRO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 11:11 AM~17793245
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BRO
> *


R U GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 10:13 AM~17793271
> *R U GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


YEAH I THINK I AM


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 10:12 AM~17792756
> *:wow: :biggrin:
> YEAH JUSTDEEZ DESIGN SOME OF MY PARTS HES GOOD....
> *


YES HE IS :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:47 AM~17793010
> *AIGHT!!...ILL LET U KNOW!
> *


NO PROBLEM...
JUST REMEMBER TO LET ME KNOW AHEAD OF 
TIME JUST INCASE WE NEED TO ORDER MATERIAL....
FOR WHAT SHOW DO YOU THINK YOULL NEED IT?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 12:19 PM~17793345
> *YES HE IS :biggrin:
> *



HOWS YOUR WIFE DOING?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 11:36 AM~17793500
> *NO PROBLEM...
> JUST REMEMBER TO LET ME KNOW AHEAD OF
> TIME JUST INCASE WE NEED TO ORDER MATERIAL....
> FOR WHAT SHOW DO YOU THINK YOULL NEED IT?
> *


BEFORE THE 11TH OF JULY!!....GOING TO TULARE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 12:02 PM~17793145
> *THANX BRO!!...ITS GETTING THERE!!!....GONNA SEE WUT I GET FOR VEGAS!!>....MORE PARTS!
> *



DAAAAM!! VEGAS ITS JUST 3/12 MONTHS AWAY... :cheesy: 
TIME PASSES BY SO QUICK..... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 12:41 PM~17793548
> *BEFORE THE 11TH OF JULY!!....GOING TO TULARE!
> *



DAAAM THATS JUST AROUND THE CORNER THEN YEAH
JUST LET ME KNOW.....IF YOU WANT TO DROP OF THE
STAND OR IF YOU WANT TO GO WITH ME....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 11:46 AM~17793594
> *DAAAM THATS JUST AROUND THE CORNER THEN YEAH
> JUST LET ME KNOW.....IF YOU WANT TO DROP OF THE
> STAND OR IF YOU WANT TO GO WITH ME....
> *


I KNOW!!...ITS NOT A STAND ITS JUST GONNA BE LIKE BASES AROUND THE DISPLAY!.....SO ITS NOT THAT HARD TO DO!....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 12:55 PM~17793674
> *I KNOW!!...ITS NOT A STAND ITS JUST GONNA BE LIKE BASES AROUND THE DISPLAY!.....SO ITS NOT THAT HARD TO DO!....
> *


OH I THOUGHT IT WAS A STAND MY BAD..
THAT MAN IS FAST IN HES WORK ITS THE MATERIAL
THAT TAKES TIME IF NEED TO ORDER.....PUES ORALE
I SEE YOU SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 12:04 PM~17793771
> *OH I THOUGHT IT WAS A STAND MY BAD..
> THAT MAN IS FAST IN HES WORK ITS THE MATERIAL
> THAT TAKES TIME IF NEED TO ORDER.....PUES ORALE
> I SEE YOU SOON... :biggrin:
> *


OKAY TELL HIM ITS GONNA BE THE SAME MATERIAL HE USED ON MY SEAT!!!...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 01:06 PM~17793785
> *OKAY TELL HIM ITS GONNA BE THE SAME MATERIAL HE USED ON MY SEAT!!!...
> *



ALRIGHT KOOL!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 11:37 AM~17793509
> *HOWS YOUR WIFE DOING?
> *


SHES SUPER HAPPY PLAYING WITH THE BABY IN HER TOMMY :biggrin: MY BABY KICKS HER HARD AND SHE GIVES HER A LITTLE TAP BACK AND THERE THEY ARE BACK AND FORWARD :happysad: SHE ALSO WANTS HER BIKE OUT VERY SOON BUT I TELL HER DAM YOUR MAKEING MY BIKE LOOK BAD AROUND YOURS. BUT OTHER THEN THAT SHE WANTS TO COME TO VEGAS WITH ME BUT THATS AROUND HER DEW DATE :happysad: SO IM STUCK


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FLEET :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WIFEY'S FRAME


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 01:11 PM~17793842
> *SHES SUPER HAPPY PLAYING WITH THE BABY IN HER TOMMY  :biggrin:  MY BABY KICKS HER HARD AND SHE GIVES HER A LITTLE TAP BACK AND THERE THEY ARE BACK AND FORWARD :happysad:  SHE ALSO WANTS HER BIKE OUT VERY SOON BUT I TELL HER DAM YOUR MAKEING MY BIKE LOOK BAD AROUND YOURS. BUT OTHER THEN THAT SHE WANTS TO COME TO VEGAS WITH ME BUT THATS AROUND HER DEW DATE :happysad: SO IM STUCK
> *



AWH THATS NICE :happysad: 
SOUNDS LIKE THE BABY WILL BE A SOCCER
PLAYER WHEN GROWS UP.... :biggrin: 
MAYBE YOU SHOULD COMBINE BOTH BIKES
INTO ONE AND JUST GET ONE OUT THERE.....THEN
WORK ON THE OTHER ONE WHEN YOU CAN SLOWLY BUT SURELY... :biggrin: 
YEAH VEGAS IS FUN WOULDNT WANT TO MISS IT AT ALL...BUT THERES ALWAYS
NEXT YEAR IF ITS NOT POSSIBLE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 12:12 PM~17793847
> *WAS GOOD FLEET  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP!!!...HOWS THE FAMILY?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 15 2010, 12:16 PM~17793876
> *AWH THATS NICE  :happysad:
> SOUNDS LIKE THE BABY WILL BE A SOCCER
> PLAYER WHEN  GROWS UP.... :biggrin:
> MAYBE YOU SHOULD COMBINE BOTH BIKES
> INTO ONE AND JUST GET ONE OUT THERE.....THEN
> WORK ON THE OTHER ONE WHEN YOU CAN SLOWLY BUT SURELY... :biggrin:
> YEAH VEGAS IS FUN WOULDNT WANT TO MISS IT AT ALL...BUT THERES ALWAYS
> NEXT YEAR IF ITS NOT POSSIBLE...
> *


SOCCER PLAYA VERY TRUE :biggrin: BOTH BIKES TOGETHER GOOD IDEA :cheesy: BUT WHAT I REALLY WANTED TO DO IS SURPISE OUR HATERS HERE IN TOWN :0 BUST OUT WITH THE TURN TABLE THEN NEXT SHOW BUST OUT WITH MY WIFEY'S FACED ALL OUT BIKE :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 12:26 PM~17793958
> *WUZ UP!!!...HOWS THE FAMILY?
> *


WE DOING OK WE JUST CAME BACK FROM SEA WORLD SAN ANTONIO TEXAS ILL POST UP PICS TOMARROW .MEN WE HAD A BLAST.BUT NOW ITS TIME TO GET BACK ON TRACK AND START BUILDING TO MUCH SLACKING AROUND :biggrin: WILL NOT REALLY SLACKING AROUND BUT FAMILY TIME :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 11:15 AM~17793301
> *YEAH I THINK I AM
> *


COOL COOL SEE U THERE BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 12:29 PM~17793985
> *WE DOING OK WE JUST CAME BACK FROM SEA WORLD SAN ANTONIO TEXAS ILL POST UP PICS TOMARROW .MEN WE HAD A BLAST.BUT NOW ITS TIME TO GET BACK ON TRACK AND START BUILDING TO MUCH SLACKING AROUND :biggrin:  WILL NOT REALLY SLACKING AROUND BUT FAMILY TIME :cheesy:
> *


THATS GOOD BRO!!!....I LIKE UR WIFES BIKE!....ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS ONCE U PUT IT ALL TOGETHER!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 12:37 PM~17794049
> *THATS GOOD BRO!!!....I LIKE UR WIFES BIKE!....ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS ONCE U PUT IT ALL TOGETHER!
> *


THANK YOU YA SHE DESERVES IT BIG TIME.SHE ALWAYS HELPED OUT PPL THEN THEY ACT LIKE IF THEY DONT KNOW HER AT ALL WHICH IS BULLSHIT. SHES A VERY CAREING PERSON AND LOVES LOWRIDERS ALL THE WAY. THIS IS WHY IM BUILDING THIS BIKE FOR HER. HER NAME IS ROSE AND ALL THE FACE PARTS ARE GOING TO BE NOTHING BUT ROSES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE MY DAD TOOK THE INTERNET :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

:angry:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 15 2010, 03:53 PM~17795780
> *SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE MY DAD TOOK THE INTERNET  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 15 2010, 03:53 PM~17795789
> *:angry:
> *



SORRY HOMIE BEEN BUSY AND HAVENT BEEN ON HERE AND THEN FINALS FOR HIGH SCHOOL AFTER TOMOROW IM FREE ILL BE ON LAYITLOW 24/7


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 15 2010, 04:01 PM~17795874
> *:biggrin:
> SORRY HOMIE BEEN BUSY AND HAVENT BEEN ON HERE AND THEN FINALS FOR HIGH SCHOOL AFTER TOMOROW IM FREE ILL BE ON LAYITLOW 24/7
> *


its cool bro 
good luck


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 15 2010, 04:04 PM~17795915
> *:biggrin:
> its cool bro
> good luck
> *


XX2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS


----------



## Fleetangel

GT


----------



## David Cervantes

buenas noches gt familt.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 15 2010, 10:03 PM~17799716
> *buenas noches gt familt.
> *


LATER DAVID!!...


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 10:39 PM~17800163
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

WHAT IT DO GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 10:49 PM~17800282
> *WHAT IT DO GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO WZ UP!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 10:51 PM~17800307
> *HEY BRO WZ UP!
> *


NOT MUCH JUST SCOPIN OUT LAYITLOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 10:53 PM~17800322
> *NOT MUCH JUST SCOPIN OUT LAYITLOW
> *


IVE BEEN ON THIS SHIT THE WHOLE DAY!!!....ITS ADDICTIVE


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 10:53 PM~17800332
> *IVE BEEN ON THIS SHIT THE WHOLE DAY!!!....ITS ADDICTIVE
> *


HAHA THAT WAS ME LAST WEEK I ALWAYS CHECK OUT THE RANDOM PIC TOPIC IN OFF TOPIC NOW THATS ADDICTIVE


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 10:59 PM~17800401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I LOVE THAT BIKE LET ME HAV IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:01 PM~17800424
> *DAMN I LOVE THAT BIKE LET ME HAV IT
> *


TRADES!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:01 PM~17800441
> *TRADES!
> *


HMMMMM.... TEMPTING......TEMPTING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:05 PM~17800489
> *HMMMMM.... TEMPTING......TEMPTING
> *


HAHAHA GOTTA THINK ABOUT ON THAT ONE!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17800500
> *HAHAHA GOTTA THINK ABOUT ON THAT ONE!
> *


AHH YOU CRAZY! ITS MY BABY MAN!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:09 PM~17800548
> *AHH YOU CRAZY! ITS MY BABY MAN!!
> *


ILL GIVE U THIS HYNA TOO


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:11 PM~17800564
> *ILL GIVE U THIS HYNA TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONLY IF SHE COMES WITH THE PLAQUE ND CLEAN HER UP I SAW THAT PIC OF YUR SEAT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:14 PM~17800583
> *ONLY IF SHE COMES WITH THE PLAQUE ND CLEAN HER UP I SAW THAT PIC OF YUR SEAT
> *


ITS ONLY THE HYNA!!!...NO BIKE!!>...PLAQUE CAN BE EARNED HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:17 PM~17800621
> *ITS ONLY THE HYNA!!!...NO BIKE!!>...PLAQUE CAN BE EARNED HOMIE!!!!
> *


HAHA....ONCE AGAIN.......TEMPTING.......TEMPTING NA IM GOOD DOGGY JUST KEEP THAT BIKE CLEAN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:22 PM~17800670
> *HAHA....ONCE AGAIN.......TEMPTING.......TEMPTING  NA IM GOOD DOGGY JUST KEEP THAT BIKE CLEAN
> *


I WOULDNT LET MA BIKE GO RITE NOW!!>....IT HAS A LOT OF MEANING TO ME!!!.....


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:24 PM~17800686
> *I WOULDNT LET MA BIKE GO RITE NOW!!>....IT HAS A LOT OF MEANING TO ME!!!.....
> *


I BET EVERY ONES DOES IM DEBATING WHETHER I SHOULD SELL MINE TO FIX UP A CAR OR KEEP IT


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:27 PM~17800718
> *I BET EVERY ONES DOES IM DEBATING WHETHER I SHOULD SELL MINE TO FIX UP A CAR OR KEEP IT
> *


HAHA ME TOO!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:28 PM~17800732
> *HAHA ME TOO!!!
> *


YOU WANNA BUY A BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:31 PM~17800750
> *YOU WANNA BUY A BIKE  :biggrin:
> *


U WANNA BUY MINE INSTEAD??????.....I WANNA BRING THE CAR HOME ALREADY


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:33 PM~17800760
> *U WANNA BUY MINE INSTEAD??????.....I WANNA BRING THE CAR HOME ALREADY
> *


HA BUY EACH OTHERS BIKES :biggrin: WAT KIND OF CAR YOU LOOKIN AT CAN U TELL ME OR IS IT A SECRET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:37 PM~17800790
> *HA BUY EACH OTHERS BIKES  :biggrin: WAT KIND OF CAR YOU LOOKIN AT CAN U TELL ME OR IS IT A SECRET
> *


MY HOMIE IS SELLING ME AN 83 MONTECARLO!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:40 PM~17800819
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING ME AN 83 MONTECARLO!
> *


YEAH THATS TIGHT. IM LOOKIN AT 70 IMPALA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:44 PM~17800853
> *YEAH THATS TIGHT. IM LOOKIN AT 70 IMPALA
> *


SERIO?????MY UNCLE IS SELLIN ME ONE FOR 5 G'S....RUNNING NEW PAINT N CHROME ENGINE.....BUT ITS IN MEXICO


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:45 PM~17800868
> *SERIO?????MY UNCLE IS SELLIN ME ONE FOR 5 G'S....RUNNING NEW PAINT N CHROME ENGINE.....BUT ITS IN MEXICO
> *


OHHH :0 DONT TELL ME THAT  NA THIS ONES A LIL PROJECT NO MOTOR NO TRANS STRIAGHT BODY DECENT PAINT AND PAPERS FOR $500. HOPEFULLY SOON IT 'LL BE IN MY DRIVE WAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 15 2010, 11:50 PM~17800924
> *OHHH :0  DONT TELL ME THAT    NA THIS ONES A LIL PROJECT NO MOTOR NO TRANS STRIAGHT BODY DECENT PAINT AND PAPERS FOR $500. HOPEFULLY SOON IT 'LL BE IN MY DRIVE WAY
> *


THATS CHEAP HOMIE!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2010, 11:52 PM~17800944
> *THATS CHEAP HOMIE!
> *


HOPE I GET IT GOTTA SELL THA BIKE FOR IT TO HAPPEN THOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 16 2010, 12:00 AM~17800997
> *HOPE I GET IT GOTTA SELL THA BIKE FOR IT TO HAPPEN THOU
> *


R U READY FOR A CAR BRO?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 12:05 AM~17801025
> *R U READY FOR A CAR BRO?
> *


 :happysad: STILL LOOKIN FOR A JOB ND NEED TO GET MY ASS TO THE DMV


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 16 2010, 12:08 AM~17801038
> *:happysad: STILL LOOKIN FOR A JOB ND NEED TO GET MY ASS TO THE DMV
> *


ORALE.....YEAH ONCE U GET A JOB EVERYTHING WILL BE EASIER HOMIE!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 12:15 AM~17801085
> *ORALE.....YEAH ONCE U GET A JOB EVERYTHING WILL BE EASIER HOMIE!
> *


YEAH IM APPLYING AT A NEW DEL TACO THATS OPENING FREE DEL TACO 4 EVERY ONE ON LAYITLOW :biggrin: I'LL LET YOU KNOW HOW THINGS GO MAN IM GETTING OFF GOOD NITE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 16 2010, 12:19 AM~17801102
> *YEAH IM APPLYING AT A NEW DEL TACO THATS OPENING FREE DEL TACO 4 EVERY ONE ON LAYITLOW :biggrin: I'LL LET YOU KNOW HOW THINGS GO MAN IM GETTING OFF GOOD NITE
> *


ORALE GOODNITE!


----------



## Fleetangel

.....



LETS ROLL DEEP ON THIS ONE!!!!!SUPPORT THE 818


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING ALL! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 16 2010, 09:51 AM~17803534
> *GOOD MORNING ALL! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY WENDY DID U GET MY PM?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAMILIA ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 16 2010, 10:03 AM~17803650
> *WAS GOOD FAMILIA ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR
> *


HEY BRO!!>...IM OUTZ!!!!GONNA WORK ON A FEW FRAMES THAT I HAVE IN THE BACKYARD!!....WILL POST PICS LATER!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 10:17 AM~17803790
> *HEY BRO!!>...IM OUTZ!!!!GONNA WORK ON A FEW FRAMES THAT I HAVE IN THE BACKYARD!!....WILL POST PICS LATER!
> *


HELL YEA YOU DO YOUR THING FLEET :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 10:52 AM~17803542
> *HEY WENDY DID U GET MY PM?
> *



I JUST GOT IT NOW PM SENT BACK


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 01:26 PM~17793961
> *SOCCER PLAYA VERY TRUE  :biggrin:  BOTH BIKES TOGETHER GOOD IDEA  :cheesy:  BUT WHAT I REALLY WANTED TO DO IS SURPISE OUR HATERS HERE IN TOWN :0  BUST OUT WITH THE TURN TABLE THEN NEXT SHOW BUST OUT WITH MY WIFEY'S FACED ALL OUT BIKE  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 
YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BUT I ALWAYS TELL MY MEMBERS
TO ALWAYS FOCUS ON ONE BIKE FIRST ONCE THERE ALL DONE WITH
IT IF THEY CAN AND STILL WANT TO FIX ANOTHER ONE THERE MORE
THAN WELCOME BUT THE POINT IS TO HAVE ONE OUT THERE ALREADY.... :biggrin: 
OFCOURSE DESCENT AND PLAQUABLE.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 16 2010, 01:21 PM~17805385
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BUT I ALWAYS TELL MY MEMBERS
> TO ALWAYS FOCUS ON ONE BIKE FIRST ONCE THERE ALL DONE WITH
> IT IF THEY CAN AND STILL WANT TO FIX ANOTHER ONE THERE MORE
> THAN WELCOME BUT THE POINT IS TO HAVE ONE OUT THERE ALREADY.... :biggrin:
> OFCOURSE DESCENT AND PLAQUABLE.....
> *


10-4 WILL THAT WAS MY PLAN AT FIRST BUT YOUR RIGHT SOUNDS LIKE BACK TO PLAN "A" :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 16 2010, 01:34 PM~17805497
> *10-4 WILL THAT WAS MY PLAN AT FIRST BUT YOUR RIGHT SOUNDS LIKE BACK TO PLAN "A" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD G'!!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 16 2010, 01:34 PM~17805497
> *10-4 WILL THAT WAS MY PLAN AT FIRST BUT YOUR RIGHT SOUNDS LIKE BACK TO PLAN "A" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LETS SEE MORE OF THAT ONE :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 01:58 PM~17805736
> *LOOKING GOOD G'!!!!
> *


THANK YOU THATS HOTSHOT THATS MY DOUGHTER BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 16 2010, 01:59 PM~17805749
> *LETS SEE MORE OF THAT ONE :wow:
> *


WILL DO ILL POST MORE PICS WHEN I HAVE A CHANCE TO TAKE MORE BEEN TO BUSY :happysad: MEAN TIME ILL SHOW YOU ALL MY CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

:cheesy: :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 16 2010, 02:14 PM~17805921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER
> *


LOOKING GOOD TEXAS!


----------



## Fleetangel

WENDY UR INBOX IS FULL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THANKS FOR WATCHING THATS JUST FOR YOU BRO ITS JUST ALL GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 02:30 PM~17806079
> *LOOKING GOOD TEXAS!
> *


THANK YOU FLEET WILL KEEP PUSHING


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 02:37 PM~17806146
> *WENDY UR INBOX IS FULL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X12345678910 I JUST SPENT LIKE A HOUR WRITEING TO YOU AND ITS FFFFFULL LOL :biggrin: BUT YES WENDY YOUR INBOX IS FULL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*SORRY GUYS I KNOW, I KNOW ITS FULL
I DONT HAVE ENOUGH CAPACITY FOR ALL MY MESSAGES
DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE MORE SPACE I DONT DELETE MY
MESSAGES BECAUSE I USE THEM AS PROOF WHO I TALK TO
AND WHAT I, HE, SHE SAID....ITS MORE LIKE KEEPING THEM FOR
MY FUTURE RECORDS IF I EVER NEED THEM.  ....I DELETED A FEW
TRY AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR PATIENCE :uh: .......*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 12:40 AM~17800819
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING ME AN 83 MONTECARLO!
> *



HOW MUCH????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 16 2010, 03:36 PM~17806711
> *HOW MUCH????
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, ljlow82* :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 04:40 PM~17806752
> *PM SENT!
> *


 :wow: 
THANKS FOR THE INFO..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 16 2010, 03:45 PM~17806232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER
> *


 :biggrin: 
GREAT PICS!
DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE OF THAT TURN TABLE..


----------



## Fleetangel

OFF TO WORK!!.....BE BACK AT NIGHT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 16 2010, 03:30 PM~17806678
> *SORRY GUYS I KNOW, I KNOW ITS FULL
> I DONT HAVE ENOUGH CAPACITY FOR ALL MY MESSAGES
> DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE MORE SPACE I DONT DELETE MY
> MESSAGES BECAUSE I USE THEM AS PROOF WHO I TALK TO
> AND WHAT I, HE, SHE SAID....ITS MORE LIKE KEEPING THEM FOR
> MY FUTURE RECORDS IF I EVER NEED THEM.  ....I DELETED A FEW
> TRY AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR PATIENCE :uh: .......
> *



START ANOTHER LAYITLOW ACCOUNT LOL HAHAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 16 2010, 05:50 PM~17807461
> *START ANOTHER LAYITLOW ACCOUNT LOL HAHAHA
> *


Hmmmmmm not a bad idea...lol


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD TIMES 4 VIDA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 16 2010, 08:23 PM~17809578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TIMES 4 VIDA
> *


VERY GOOD JOB DAVID!!!>...GOT SOME JALE FOR U!!!.....NEED WELDING ON THE PEDAL CAR!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 10:40 PM~17811191
> *VERY GOOD JOB DAVID!!!>...GOT SOME JALE FOR U!!!.....NEED WELDING ON THE PEDAL CAR!!!
> *


 GRACIAS. QUE ES LO QUE NESESITAS EN EL CARITO???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 16 2010, 11:11 PM~17811500
> *GRACIAS. QUE ES LO QUE NESESITAS EN EL CARITO???
> *


IM GONNA LOWER IT FROM THE BACK N MAKE THE SOUND SYSTEM BOX


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 16 2010, 04:02 PM~17806978
> *:biggrin:
> GREAT PICS!
> DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE OF THAT TURN TABLE..
> *


NO BUT TODAY IM GOING TO TAKE UP DATE PICS AND POST THEM LATER TONITE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 17 2010, 06:35 AM~17813111
> *
> *


THANX FOR PASSING BY!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 17 2010, 07:35 AM~17813111
> *
> *



*HELLO THERE WOMAN :cheesy: *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 17 2010, 10:17 AM~17814346
> *NO BUT TODAY IM GOING TO TAKE UP DATE PICS AND POST THEM LATER TONITE
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :drama:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 16 2010, 09:23 PM~17809578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TIMES 4 VIDA
> *


*IT ALREADY LOOKS CRAZY CANT IMAGINE HOW ITS
GONNA LOOK WHEN ITS FULLY DONE....   hno: *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 10:47 AM~17803502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> LETS ROLL DEEP ON THIS ONE!!!!!SUPPORT THE 818
> *



*I HOPE WE HIT THIS SHOWNOT SURE YET
WHAT ARE THE PLANS*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TO MANY SURPRISES FOR THIS YEAR COMING OUT.....
CANT WAIT FOR EVERYONE TO FINISH THERE PROJECT *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 17 2010, 10:48 AM~17815313
> *TO MANY SURPRISES FOR THIS YEAR COMING OUT.....
> CANT WAIT FOR EVERYONE TO FINISH THERE PROJECT
> *


AND MORE TO COME


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 17 2010, 12:13 PM~17815532
> *AND MORE TO COME
> *



*YEAH GOOD TIME BIKE CLUB IS GROWING WORLD WIDE
SO MANY BIKES GETTING BUILD AND ARE VERY LOOKING
FOWARD TO IT :biggrin: *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*



Originally posted by Fleetangel@Jun 7 2010, 12:22 AM~17713836









4 RIDES AND WE ALL PLACED!!!>....HAVE A NEW PROSPECT!!!


Click to expand...



CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS :cheesy: *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 17 2010, 11:24 AM~17815613
> *YEAH GOOD TIME BIKE CLUB IS GROWING WORLD WIDE
> SO MANY BIKES GETTING BUILD AND ARE VERY LOOKING
> FOWARD TO IT  :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL NEVER END :biggrin: SENDING P.M


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2010, 10:47 AM~17803502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> LETS ROLL DEEP ON THIS ONE!!!!!SUPPORT THE 818
> *



*ONE QUESTION ARE THE REPO FROM THE REALITY SHOW ARE GONNA
BE THERE TO SUPPORT OR GONNA BE REPOSSESING CARS...LOL!
JUST A STUPID JOKE :uh: !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 17 2010, 10:36 AM~17815206
> *IT ALREADY LOOKS CRAZY CANT IMAGINE HOW ITS
> GONNA LOOK WHEN ITS FULLY DONE....     hno:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 17 2010, 10:37 AM~17815214
> *I HOPE WE HIT THIS SHOWNOT SURE YET
> WHAT ARE THE PLANS
> *


the whole 805will be there!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2010, 07:12 PM~17819338
> *WHATS UP
> *


WATCHING THE LAKERS GAME!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 17 2010, 07:48 PM~17819552
> *WATCHING THE LAKERS GAME!!!....
> *



HELL YEA THEY WON IM GOIGN TO THE PARADE ON MONDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 11:17 AM~17824557
> *:biggrin:
> HELL YEA THEY WON IM GOIGN TO THE PARADE ON MONDAY
> *


WHERE AT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 04:32 PM~17826948
> *WHERE AT?
> *



U DONT KNOW WHERE THE LAKER PARADE IS AT :0 . ITS IN DOWNTOWN BY THE STAPLE CENTER AND ITS STARTS FROM THERE TO USC COLLAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 04:38 PM~17826991
> *U DONT KNOW WHERE THE LAKER PARADE IS AT :0 . ITS IN DOWNTOWN BY THE STAPLE CENTER AND ITS STARTS FROM THERE TO USC COLLAGE. :biggrin:
> *


IM JUST LOOKING AT PICS OF WUT HAPPEN LAST NIGHT...THAT SHIT IS CRAZY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 04:41 PM~17827018
> *IM JUST LOOKING AT PICS OF WUT HAPPEN LAST NIGHT...THAT SHIT IS CRAZY
> *



HELL YEA FOO OUT HERE NO JOKE BE MESSING UP COPS CARS AND OTHER CARS AND TRYING TO SET THEM ON FIRE. THEY WERE TRYING TO FLIP A BUS OVER YESTERDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 04:45 PM~17827043
> *HELL YEA FOO OUT HERE NO JOKE BE MESSING UP COPS CARS AND OTHER CARS AND TRYING TO SET THEM ON FIRE. THEY WERE TRYING TO FLIP A BUS OVER YESTERDAY.  :biggrin:
> *


DID U GO TO THE GAME YESTERDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 04:49 PM~17827082
> *DID U GO TO THE GAME YESTERDAY?
> *


NAH I WISH I DID. I JUST GOT MY BIKE CYCLINDERS YESTERDAY FINALLY I THOUGHT I WAS NEVER GOING TO GET THEM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 05:29 PM~17827332
> *NAH I WISH I DID. I JUST GOT MY BIKE CYCLINDERS YESTERDAY FINALLY I THOUGHT I WAS NEVER GOING TO GET THEM
> *


U KNOW THE RULE!!!!...PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 05:35 PM~17827387
> *U KNOW THE RULE!!!!...PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!
> *


MAN U KNOW I AINT BULLSHITTN WITH GT BUT ILL GET SOME PICS SOON.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 05:37 PM~17827396
> *MAN U KNOW I AINT BULLSHITTN WITH GT BUT ILL GET SOME PICS SOON.
> *


U GONNA ENGRAVE EM????


----------



## Fleetangel

WHOS DOWN TO ROLL???


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533151


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 05:39 PM~17827424
> *U GONNA ENGRAVE EM????
> *



im getting everything engraved


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

gt edition


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 07:25 PM~17828160
> *gt edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ....CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL PRODUCT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 07:21 PM~17828131
> *WHOS DOWN TO ROLL???
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533151
> *



its july 31 right.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 07:28 PM~17828188
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: ....CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL PRODUCT!!
> *


i cant wait either i hope it come out really bad ass i hope i hope i hope i hope.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 07:31 PM~17828205
> *its july 31 right.
> *


YES!!...THE 805 TALKED ABOUT IT N WE ALL GOING OVERTHERE!!!....LETS GO G'!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 07:38 PM~17828248
> *YES!!...THE 805 TALKED ABOUT IT N WE ALL GOING OVERTHERE!!!....LETS GO G'!!
> *



how far san jose i dont want to risk my car that far but im down to risk it hahaha.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jun 18 2010, 09:25 PM~17828160-->
> 
> 
> 
> gt edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 09:33 PM~17828216
> *i cant wait either i hope it come out really bad ass i hope i hope i hope i hope.
> *


it will be man. no fukkn doubt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2010, 07:50 PM~17828323
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> it will be man.  no fukkn doubt
> *



thanks homie.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 07:40 PM~17828263
> *how far san jose i dont want to risk my car that far but im down to risk it hahaha.
> *


LIKE 5 HRS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 07:56 PM~17828375
> *LIKE 5 HRS!
> *



im down i just make sure i change my tires this month i hope i do go ..


----------



## Fleetangel

:cheesy: 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Fleetangel, Tee"s_77LTD, LIL GOODTIMES CC, the poor boys, luckcharm818


WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 08:01 PM~17828405
> *im down i just make sure i change my tires this month i hope i do go ..
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 08:02 PM~17828414
> *:cheesy: 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Fleetangel, Tee"s_77LTD, LIL GOODTIMES CC, the poor boys, luckcharm818
> WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!!!
> *


what up


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 18 2010, 09:06 PM~17828847
> *waz up familia :biggrin:
> *


HEY DAWG!.....WUT U UP TO FOR TOMORROW?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 18 2010, 09:06 PM~17828847
> *waz up familia :biggrin:
> *



whats up david.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 07:25 PM~17828160
> *gt edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2010, 11:23 PM~17829912
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

IMA GIVE IT A TRY ON PAINT!!!....WATCH OUT!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2010, 07:25 PM~17828160
> *gt edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: DDDDDDDAM BADASS LILG :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 19 2010, 08:58 AM~17831494
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: DDDDDDDAM BADASS LILG  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie how u been


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 19 2010, 09:13 AM~17831564
> *thanks homie how u been
> *


WE BEEN GOOD IM JUST REALLY HAPPY FOR FATHERS DAY :biggrin: AND MY MOM HAS OFF TODAY FROM WORK SO BADASS MIGHT TAKE HER SHOPPING :cheesy: HOW YOU GUYS DOING OVER THERE IN CALI


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 19 2010, 09:58 AM~17831787
> *WE BEEN GOOD IM JUST REALLY HAPPY FOR FATHERS DAY :biggrin:  AND MY MOM HAS OFF TODAY FROM WORK SO BADASS MIGHT TAKE HER SHOPPING :cheesy: HOW YOU GUYS DOING OVER THERE IN CALI
> *



EVERYTHING IS GOOD IN CALI EVERBODY JUST PUSHING GETTIN THERE BIKES OUT FOR VEGAS.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

HOPE TO SEE SOME GOODTIMERS OUT THERE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 19 2010, 01:01 PM~17832831
> *EVERYTHING IS GOOD IN CALI EVERBODY JUST PUSHING GETTIN THERE BIKES OUT FOR VEGAS.
> *


BADASS ILL BE THERE TO SEE THEM :biggrin: CAN WAIT TO MEET THE FAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 19 2010, 02:21 PM~17833208
> *BADASS ILL BE THERE TO SEE THEM :biggrin: CAN WAIT TO MEET THE FAM
> *



its going to be good show everybody getting custom parts on there bike so hopefully we bring how more trophys then last year and this year. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 09:38 PM~17829095
> *HEY DAWG!.....WUT U UP TO FOR TOMORROW?
> *


nothing. i try calling pet all week and he dosent answer. so give him a call.


----------



## -GT- RAY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: -GT- RAY, David Cervantes

WATS UP DAVID!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 19 2010, 07:12 PM~17834749
> *nothing. i try calling pet all week and he dosent answer. so give him a call.
> *


OK ILL GIVE HIM A CALL TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## -GT- RAY

AY DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOLD FENDERS FOR A 20 INCH FRAME AND HOW MUCH YOU THINK THEY WOULD COST???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 20 2010, 10:56 AM~17838445
> *AY DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET GOLD FENDERS FOR A 20 INCH FRAME AND HOW MUCH YOU THINK THEY WOULD COST???
> *



hit this guy up he out in ur area sells bikes parts 626 652 2179 he has everything he sells from his house,.  the owner name is alex or junior. or email him [email protected]


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 20 2010, 11:48 AM~17838770
> *hit this guy up he out in ur area sells bikes parts 626 652 2179 he has everything he sells from his house,.   the owner name is alex or junior. or email him [email protected]
> *


KOOL KOOL THANKS I'LL SEE WATS UP TODAY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 20 2010, 11:53 AM~17838811
> *KOOL KOOL THANKS I'LL SEE WATS UP TODAY...
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 20 2010, 11:53 AM~17838811
> *KOOL KOOL THANKS I'LL SEE WATS UP TODAY...
> *


HES A GOOD SELLER!!...TELL HIM UR A GT MEMBER!!


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 20 2010, 10:53 AM~17838811
> *KOOL KOOL THANKS I'LL SEE WATS UP TODAY...
> *


or hit up this guy Ralph up 714-720-0160


----------



## classic53

can I join the bike club with my new bike :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 20 2010, 09:10 PM~17841788
> *can I join the bike club with my new bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A REALLY SWEET BIKE BRO!!!.....  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 20 2010, 09:10 PM~17841788
> *can I join the bike club with my new bike  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike.


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 21 2010, 11:09 AM~17845313
> *
> *


whats up homie how was ur weekn .


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 21 2010, 04:13 PM~17847743
> *TTT
> *



WHATS CRACKN SEXXY


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 19 2010, 08:32 PM~17835355
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: -GT- RAY, David Cervantes
> 
> WATS UP DAVID!!
> *


HEY RAY HOW U BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 21 2010, 04:53 PM~17848083
> *WHATS CRACKN SEXXY
> *


HAHA THIS FOO!.....NOT MUCH JUST GETTING MORE THINGS FOR MY BIKE N U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17851978
> *HAHA THIS FOO!.....NOT MUCH JUST GETTING MORE THINGS FOR MY BIKE N U?
> *



HAHAHA IM KIDDN FOO. RIGHT HERE JUST CHILLN BORED. TRYN TO DO SOMETHNG FOR MY BIKE BUT PEOPLE SLOWING DOWN ON ME.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 12:06 AM~17852377
> *HAHAHA IM KIDDN FOO. RIGHT HERE JUST CHILLN BORED. TRYN TO DO SOMETHNG FOR MY BIKE BUT PEOPLE SLOWING DOWN ON ME.
> *


THEY NOT ANSWERING OR WUT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 12:12 AM~17852396
> *THEY NOT ANSWERING OR WUT?
> *



THEY JUST LAGGN IT. IM ALREADY THINKING ABOUT GETTING A LOAN AND JUST DO EVERYTHING IN ONE SHOT. I FEEL LIKE IM LAGGN IT. :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 12:15 AM~17852407
> *THEY JUST LAGGN IT. IM ALREADY THINKING ABOUT GETTING A LOAN AND JUST DO EVERYTHING IN ONE SHOT. I FEEL LIKE IM LAGGN IT.  :angry:
> *


NAA HOMIE....U GOTTA TAKE UR TIME!.....OR ELSE U WONT GET WUT U WANT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 12:24 AM~17852451
> *NAA HOMIE....U GOTTA TAKE UR TIME!.....OR ELSE U WONT GET WUT U WANT!
> *


I GOT EVERYTHING ALREADY I JUST NEED 800 DOLLARS WORTH OF PARTS. AND NEXT ENGRAVING. SO IM ALREDY ALMOST DONE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 12:29 AM~17852484
> *I GOT EVERYTHING ALREADY I JUST NEED 800 DOLLARS WORTH OF PARTS. AND NEXT ENGRAVING. SO IM ALREDY ALMOST DONE.
> *


SELL THE CAMARO N GET SOMETHING SMALLER....LIKE A CIVIC!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> whats up homie how was ur weekn .
> [/quote
> 
> WHAT IT DEW LIL G MY WEEKEND WAS KOOL NOT BADASS BUT KOOL.WHY??? BCS MY STUPID EX WIFE DOESNT PICK UP THE PHONE TO TALK TO MY KIDS PLUS SHE LIVES TO FAR  BUT OTHER THEN THAT JUST WORKING AND STACKING CASH FOR THE BABY AND MAYBE VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 12:37 AM~17852536
> *SELL THE CAMARO N GET SOMETHING SMALLER....LIKE A CIVIC!
> *



I AM TRYN TO SELL THE CAMRO IM TRYN TO GET A BIGGER TRUCK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 08:39 AM~17854214
> *I AM TRYN TO SELL THE CAMRO IM TRYN TO GET A BIGGER TRUCK..  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: .....JUST GET A LITTLE FIESTA OR A 94 SENTRA!!...SAVE GAS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:31 AM~17855488
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: .....JUST GET A LITTLE FIESTA OR A 94 SENTRA!!...SAVE GAS!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NAH I DONT CARE ABOUT GAS MONEY. ITS DOESNT SCARE ME. :biggrin: I JUST WANT TRUCK OR SUV.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 12:14 PM~17855898
> *NAH I DONT CARE ABOUT GAS MONEY. ITS DOESNT SCARE ME.  :biggrin:  I JUST WANT TRUCK OR SUV.
> *


ORALE!....MY UNCLE IS SELLIN A 98 S-10


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:55 AM~17855713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waz up GT familia :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 22 2010, 03:07 PM~17857401
> *waz up GT familia :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP BROTHA!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 12:25 PM~17855973
> *ORALE!....MY UNCLE IS SELLIN A 98 S-10
> *



THANKS HOMIE BUT I GOT MY EYE ON ONE ALREADY ITS TIGHT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 04:13 PM~17858294
> *THANKS HOMIE BUT I GOT MY EYE ON ONE ALREADY ITS TIGHT.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!...SO WE CAN ROLL OVER TO SAN JO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:55 AM~17855713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID YOU DO THAT FLEET??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 06:54 PM~17859811
> *DID YOU DO THAT FLEET??
> *


NOPE....THE NEW GUY IN UR CHAPTER I THINK!>....BUT IMA BE THERE!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 07:03 PM~17859886
> *NOPE....THE NEW GUY IN UR CHAPTER I THINK!>....BUT IMA BE THERE!!!
> *


O OK....AND WAT U GONNA BE A JUDGE OR WAT???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 07:07 PM~17859919
> *O OK....AND WAT U GONNA BE A JUDGE OR WAT???
> *


IMA SEE WUZ UP!>....HOWS UR BIKE LIL G'?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 04:25 PM~17858465
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!...SO WE CAN ROLL OVER TO SAN JO!
> *



YEA I WILL HAVE ENUFF ROOM FOR LIKE 4 BIKES AND AND PULL A CAR :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT RAY.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17859974
> *IMA SEE WUZ UP!>....HOWS UR BIKE LIL G'?????
> *


I ALREADY BOUGHT THE PAIN AND NOW LOOKING FOR A FEW PARTS....AY I HIT UP THAT SCHIWN GUY AND HE SAID THAT HE ONLY HAD THE BACK FENDERS AND WANTED ME JUST TO CUT ONE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A FRONT FENDER.....ANYWAYS 2 GOLD PLATED FENDERS FOR $20 DLVD.IS THAT GOOD??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 PM~17860016
> *I ALREADY BOUGHT THE PAIN AND NOW LOOKING FOR A FEW PARTS....AY I HIT UP THAT SCHIWN GUY AND HE SAID THAT HE ONLY HAD THE BACK FENDERS AND WANTED ME JUST TO CUT ONE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A FRONT FENDER.....ANYWAYS 2 GOLD PLATED FENDERS FOR $20 DLVD.IS THAT GOOD??
> *



JUST BUY THEM BRAND NEW HOMIE.  I WOULDNT GET USE PARTS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

so wats up wat should i do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2010, 07:34 PM~17860278
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 07:35 PM~17860283
> *so wats up wat should i do
> *



ME IM TYPE A GUY THAT BUY NEW THINGS NOT USE. BUT ITS UP TO U BRO.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 07:37 PM~17860307
> *ME IM TYPE A GUY THAT BUY NEW THINGS NOT USE. BUT ITS UP TO U BRO.
> *


YEA THATS KOOL TOO....BUT I WANNA GET THIS OUT AND THEN BUY NEW PARTS AND CUSTOM PARTS ON THE WAY....


----------



## BASH3R

what it do goodtimers?? :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 PM~17860016
> *I ALREADY BOUGHT THE PAIN AND NOW LOOKING FOR A FEW PARTS....AY I HIT UP THAT SCHIWN GUY AND HE SAID THAT HE ONLY HAD THE BACK FENDERS AND WANTED ME JUST TO CUT ONE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A FRONT FENDER.....ANYWAYS 2 GOLD PLATED FENDERS FOR $20 DLVD.IS THAT GOOD??
> *


HEY BRO HIT UP SHOWBOUND...I PAID 32 SHIPPED I THINK!


----------



## -GT- RAY

i just did and they were new or wat??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860552
> *what it do goodtimers?? :wave:
> *


WUZ UP BASHER!


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP EVERYONE......IM SO HAPPY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 07:54 PM~17860484
> *YEA THATS KOOL TOO....BUT I WANNA GET THIS OUT AND THEN BUY NEW PARTS AND CUSTOM PARTS ON THE WAY....
> *



JUST MAKE SURE ITS PLAQ FLY ABLE AND GOODTIMES STANDARDS. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT BEFORE GOING TO ANY SHOWS WITH IT. DONT RUSH IT.


----------



## -GT- RAY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, PRINCESS UNIQUE

WATS UP EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860552
> *what it do goodtimers?? :wave:
> *



WHATS CRACKN HOMIE.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 08:44 PM~17861170
> *JUST MAKE SURE ITS PLAQ FLY ABLE AND GOODTIMES STANDARDS. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT BEFORE GOING TO ANY SHOWS WITH IT.  DONT RUSH IT.
> *


O YEA FOR SURE....AND I JUST WROTE THE GUY THAT YOU TOLD ME ABOUT THE FENDERS.....ALSO IMA BUY SUM GOLD PLATED TWISTED MIRRORS FOR $16.......AND ALSO WAT DO I NEED AS OF UP TO STANDARDS SINCE MINES ISNT A SCHWINN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:47 PM~17861202
> *O YEA FOR SURE....AND I JUST WROTE THE GUY THAT YOU TOLD ME ABOUT THE FENDERS.....ALSO IMA BUY SUM GOLD PLATED TWISTED MIRRORS FOR $16
> *



COOL COOL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK .


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:45 PM~17861177
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, PRINCESS UNIQUE
> 
> WATS UP EVERYONE!!!!
> *


hey how you been


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 08:48 PM~17861215
> *COOL COOL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK .
> *


AND WAT DO I NEED AS OF STANDARDS SINCE MY FRAME ISNT A SCHWINN


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 22 2010, 08:48 PM~17861225
> *hey how you been
> *


IM GOOD AND URSELF


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:48 PM~17861228
> *AND WAT DO I NEED AS OF STANDARDS SINCE MY FRAME ISNT A SCHWINN
> *



PM ME OR GIVE ME CALL 323 919 3401. PAUL JR. WE WILL TALK MORE ABOUT THE RULES.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:48 PM~17861228
> *AND WAT DO I NEED AS OF STANDARDS SINCE MY FRAME ISNT A SCHWINN
> *


THEY ARE THE SAME!...IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE A SCHWINN IN ORDER TO BE PLAQUEABLE!.....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 08:51 PM~17861272
> *THEY ARE THE SAME!...IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE A SCHWINN IN ORDER TO BE PLAQUEABLE!.....
> *


SO WAT NICE PAINTJOB AND TWISTED OR CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 08:51 PM~17861272
> *THEY ARE THE SAME!...IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE A SCHWINN IN ORDER TO BE PLAQUEABLE!.....
> *



YEA SAME RULES LOOK AT GT EDITION THAT A CHINA FRAME. :happysad: HAHAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17861285
> *SO WAT NICE PAINTJOB AND TWISTED OR CUSTOM PARTS
> *



PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT MORE DESIGN FOR GT EDITION. BUT NO PICS I ALREADY GOT PEOPLE COPYING MY IDEALS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 08:51 PM~17861272
> *THEY ARE THE SAME!...IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE A SCHWINN IN ORDER TO BE PLAQUEABLE!.....
> *


AY MY FRAME HAD BONDO HUH???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17861285
> *SO WAT NICE PAINTJOB AND TWISTED OR CUSTOM PARTS
> *


ANY!!!!....MINE HAS ONLY TWISTED N CHINA PARTS!>...NO CUSTOM PARTS YET!!!BUT SOON WILL HAVE!!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:49 PM~17861241
> *IM GOOD AND URSELF
> *


good just enjoying da summer so wat have u been up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:56 PM~17861346
> *AY MY FRAME HAD BONDO HUH???
> *


YES IT DOES!!!!.....THE FRAME IS READY!!....ONLY PAINT IT ANY KOLOR U WANT....IT CAN BE SIMPLE BUT SOME PINSTRIPING WILL MAKE IT LOOK BETTER!,,,,PARTS CAN BE ANY U LIKE!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 08:59 PM~17861392
> *YES IT DOES!!!!.....THE FRAME IS READY!!....ONLY PAINT IT ANY KOLOR U WANT....IT CAN BE SIMPLE BUT SOME PINSTRIPING WILL MAKE IT LOOK BETTER!,,,,PARTS CAN BE ANY U LIKE!!!....
> *



X2 BUT NO FADED PARTS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 08:59 PM~17861392
> *YES IT DOES!!!!.....THE FRAME IS READY!!....ONLY PAINT IT ANY KOLOR U WANT....IT CAN BE SIMPLE BUT SOME PINSTRIPING WILL MAKE IT LOOK BETTER!,,,,PARTS CAN BE ANY U LIKE!!!....
> *


YEA IT WILL BE PAINTED A METALIC RED AND SUM MURALS......WANT EVERYTHING CHROME AND GOLD.....I GOT BIG PLANS FOR THIS BIKE AND IM PUSHING HARD FOR THE GT TO THE TOP 100%


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:05 PM~17861509
> *YEA IT WILL BE PAINTED A METALIC RED AND SUM MURALS......WANT EVERYTHING CHROME AND GOLD.....I GOT BIG PLANS FOR THIS BIKE AND IM PUSHING HARD FOR THE GT TO THE TOP 100%
> *


THERE U GO!!!!!....U KNOW WUZ UP!!!!....GOLD N CHROME!!!!...ALL THE WAY!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 09:07 PM~17861535
> *THERE U GO!!!!!....U KNOW WUZ UP!!!!....GOLD N CHROME!!!!...ALL THE WAY!
> *


ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:08 PM~17861543
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!
> *


HEY DO U HAVE PICS OF THE IE BIKES?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 09:14 PM~17861648
> *HEY DO U HAVE PICS OF THE IE BIKES?
> *


NO SIR BUT I'LL GET THEM SOON


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 08:58 PM~17861374
> *ANY!!!!....MINE HAS ONLY TWISTED N CHINA PARTS!>...NO CUSTOM PARTS YET!!!BUT SOON WILL HAVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 10:16 PM~17862506
> *NO SIR BUT I'LL GET THEM SOON
> *


AIGHT COOL....HOW MANY DO U GUYS HAVE???


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whatz up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17862620
> *hey whatz up  GOOD TIMERS
> *


WUZ UP BRO!!....HOW U BEEN?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 09:39 PM~17862700
> *WUZ UP BRO!!....HOW U BEEN?
> *


GOOD U HOW U BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 22 2010, 10:17 PM~17862526
> *
> *


HEY VIC!!!...SO U GUYS GOT BIKES NOW???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 22 2010, 10:42 PM~17862720
> *GOOD U HOW U BEEN
> *


GOOD BRO!!...RESTING LIKE NEVER BEFORE!!!...ARE U GOING TO THE OLDIES CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY/.?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 10:18 PM~17862534
> *AIGHT COOL....HOW MANY DO U GUYS HAVE???
> *


WE HAVE 4....ONE OF THEM WON AT THE SAN BERDO SHOW...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 10:54 PM~17862821
> *WE HAVE 4....ONE OF THEM WON AT THE SAN BERDO SHOW...
> *


 :0 WHO?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 22 2010, 08:59 PM~17861391
> *good just enjoying da summer so wat have u been up to
> *


JUST CHILLIN WITH THE FAM AND FRIENDS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 10:54 PM~17862825
> *:0 WHO?
> *


ROBERT WITH A 16 INCH MILD


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 09:48 PM~17862766
> *GOOD BRO!!...RESTING LIKE NEVER BEFORE!!!...ARE U GOING TO THE OLDIES CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY/.?
> *


YAH R U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 10:55 PM~17862831
> *ROBERT WITH A 16 INCH MILD
> *


OHH COOL COOL!....CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS...WUT PLACE DID H GET?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 10:56 PM~17862838
> *OHH COOL COOL!....CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS...WUT PLACE DID H GET?
> *


I THINK 3RD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:06 PM~17862918
> *I THINK 3RD
> *


U GUYS R GETTING A LOT OF MEMBERS!!!!!....WITH CLEAN RIDES!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:08 PM~17862934
> *U GUYS R GETTING A LOT OF MEMBERS!!!!!....WITH CLEAN RIDES!
> *


CARS YEA BUT NOT TO MANY BIKES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:20 PM~17863013
> *CARS YEA BUT NOT TO MANY BIKES
> *


BUT 4 IS GOOD!!....N ONE PLACING AT A LOWRIDER SHOW IS GOOD!....LOOK WE THE 805 STARTED WITH 3 BIKES!>...WE R UP TO 11 RITE NOW!!....N MORE ON THE WORKS BUT ITS ALL ABOUT REPPING AT THE SHOWS N RECRUITING GOOD MEMBERS!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:22 PM~17863032
> *BUT 4 IS GOOD!!....N ONE PLACING AT A LOWRIDER SHOW IS GOOD!....LOOK WE THE 805 STARTED WITH 3 BIKES!>...WE R UP TO 11 RITE NOW!!....N MORE ON THE WORKS BUT ITS ALL ABOUT REPPING AT THE SHOWS N RECRUITING GOOD MEMBERS!!
> *


YEA THATS WAT WE TYRNA DO....I KNOW THAT WE KIDS BUT WE GOT SUM CLEAN BIKES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:24 PM~17863048
> *YEA THATS WAT WE TYRNA DO....I KNOW THAT WE KIDS BUT WE GOT SUM CLEAN BIKES
> *


THATS RIGHT!!....IT TAKES TIME BUT ULL FIND THE RIGHT MEMBERS!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:26 PM~17863070
> *THATS RIGHT!!....IT TAKES TIME BUT ULL FIND THE RIGHT MEMBERS!
> *


YUP YUP.....WE GUNNA BE A YEAR IN SEPTEMBER I THINK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:29 PM~17863095
> *YUP YUP.....WE GUNNA BE A YEAR IN SEPTEMBER I THINK
> *


YEAH!!!....WE R GONNA GO TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW AGAIN!!>....I LIKED THAT SHOW!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:31 PM~17863104
> *YEAH!!!....WE R GONNA GO TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW AGAIN!!>....I LIKED THAT SHOW!
> *


YEA US TOO AND I HOPE THE BIKE WILL BE DONE BY THEN.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:32 PM~17863117
> *YEA US TOO AND I HOPE THE BIKE WILL BE DONE BY THEN.....
> *


WE WERE LOOKING GOOD!!>...WE CAUGHT A LOT OF GIRLS!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:35 PM~17863137
> *WE WERE LOOKING GOOD!!>...WE CAUGHT A LOT OF GIRLS!!
> *


YEA YOU GUYS DID....IT WAS LIKE YOU, KIDD, AND MY CUZIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:36 PM~17863148
> *YEA YOU GUYS DID....IT WAS LIKE YOU, KIDD, AND MY CUZIN
> *


HEY IS UR CUZIN STILL ROLLING WITH THE OTHER CARCLUB?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:37 PM~17863157
> *HEY IS UR CUZIN STILL ROLLING WITH THE OTHER CARCLUB?
> *


YEA HE TOOK HIS CAR TO SAN BERDO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:38 PM~17863161
> *YEA HE TOOK HIS CAR TO SAN BERDO
> *


HES A COOL GUY!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 22 2010, 11:40 PM~17863178
> *HES A COOL GUY!!
> *


HAHAHA YEA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:41 PM~17863187
> *HAHAHA YEA
> *


SO WUTS NEW HOMIE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 23 2010, 07:26 AM~17864476
> *GOODMORNING :wow:
> *


I JUST WOKE UP!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD GTIMERS JUST CAME BACK FROM LUNCH


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 23 2010, 11:15 AM~17866084
> *WAS GOOD GTIMERS JUST CAME BACK FROM LUNCH
> *


HEY BRO!....WUT U HAD FOR LUNCH?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 23 2010, 11:51 AM~17866361
> *HEY BRO!....WUT U HAD FOR LUNCH?
> *


WHAT IT DEW FLEET :biggrin: WE HAD WHATABURGER I DONT THINK CALI HAS THAT BURGER STAND


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 23 2010, 12:40 PM~17866710
> *WHAT IT DEW FLEET :biggrin: WE HAD WHATABURGER I DONT THINK CALI HAS THAT BURGER STAND
> *


NOPE!!.......PURO CARL'S JR,MCDONALDS,IN-N-OUT,JACK IN THE BOX,BURGER KING,THE ONE FROM DEL TACO, N I CANT REMEMBER ANYT OTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 22 2010, 10:54 PM~17862827
> *JUST CHILLIN WITH THE FAM AND FRIENDS
> *


thats nice...are u goign to the oldies show this weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:420:


----------



## ljlow82

]whats good GOODTIMES just showin some unity from Lowrider Style car and bike club keep up the nice work of art yall do in this lowrider world :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 23 2010, 04:41 PM~17868853
> *thats nice...are u goign to the oldies show this weekend
> *


IS THAT THE ONE IN ORANGE COUNTY.???


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 22 2010, 08:18 PM~17860801-->
> 
> 
> 
> WUZ UP BASHER!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up big dawg
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2010, 08:45 PM~17861184
> *WHATS CRACKN HOMIE.
> *


just chillen homeboy and you?? how the bike coming along??


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 23 2010, 08:23 PM~17871064
> *]whats good GOODTIMES just showin some unity from Lowrider Style car and bike club keep up the nice work of art yall do in this lowrider world  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANX FOR CRUZING BY!!


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## 65ragrider

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 24 2010, 01:08 AM~17873218
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP BIG JOE!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 24 2010, 01:29 AM~17873259
> *WUZ UP BIG JOE!!
> *


WATS UP FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 24 2010, 01:30 AM~17873262
> *WATS UP FLEET
> *


NOT MUCH BRO ABOUT TO GO TO SLEEP N U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17871240
> *whats up big dawg
> 
> just chillen homeboy and you?? how the bike coming along??
> *



its coming out good. just waiting on people to finish what they got to do. but befor start putting more money. but damn money im spending i should of just build myself rag. :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GUYS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 23 2010, 12:45 PM~17866744
> *NOPE!!.......PURO CARL'S JR,MCDONALDS,IN-N-OUT,JACK IN THE BOX,BURGER KING,THE ONE FROM DEL TACO, N I CANT REMEMBER ANYT OTHER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NA PURO IHOP :cheesy: MEN THAT PLACE WILL STUFF THE F OF YOU :roflmao: MY GIRL TOOK ME THERE ON FATHERS DAY AND DAM THATS ONE BIG A** PLATE :happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 23 2010, 08:23 PM~17871064
> *]whats good GOODTIMES just showin some unity from Lowrider Style car and bike club keep up the nice work of art yall do in this lowrider world  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAS GOOD LARY :wave: THANK YOU FOR STOPING BY HOMIE. NOW START TALKING BEFORE I POST YOUR PHONE NUMBER HERE hno:  :rant: LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK. NA BUT FILL FREE TO POST DOG.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 24 2010, 04:44 AM~17873783
> *WHAT'S UP GUYS
> *



whats good bro how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 24 2010, 06:45 AM~17874178
> *:biggrin:  NA PURO IHOP  :cheesy:  MEN THAT PLACE WILL STUFF THE F OF YOU  :roflmao:  MY GIRL TOOK ME THERE ON FATHERS DAY AND DAM THATS ONE BIG A** PLATE  :happysad:
> *



i wish my baby momma took me out to eat  :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2010, 07:23 AM~17874367
> *i wish my baby momma took me out to eat    :roflmao:
> *


LOL :biggrin: WAS GOOD LIL G NA MEN YOU JUST GOT TO TAKE OF THEM AND THEYLL DO THE SAME.BUT ONLY SOME OF THEM :happysad: STUDY HER BEFORE YOU MAKE A MOVE :biggrin: JUST REAL TALK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 24 2010, 07:42 AM~17874486
> *LOL  :biggrin: WAS GOOD LIL G NA MEN YOU JUST GOT TO TAKE OF THEM AND THEYLL DO THE SAME.BUT ONLY SOME OF THEM  :happysad: STUDY HER BEFORE YOU MAKE A MOVE :biggrin: JUST REAL TALK
> *



nah im kidding bro. she didnt take me out but she did buy me things. and she has done alot she putt money in for gt edition and the la most wanted. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2010, 07:47 AM~17874521
> *nah im kidding bro. she didnt take me out but she did buy me things. and she has done alot she putt money in for gt edition and the la most wanted.  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL I NEW YOUR TO SMART FOR THAT :biggrin: SO HOW IS IT GOING IM GOING TO FORWARD YOU SOME JUSTDEEZ WORK OF ART :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 24 2010, 08:16 AM~17874712
> *KOOL I NEW YOUR TO SMART FOR THAT :biggrin: SO HOW IS IT GOING IM GOING TO FORWARD YOU SOME JUSTDEEZ WORK OF ART  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha i am very smart guy. i have other sponsor to. :biggrin: . yea send me some pics ill send u what i have


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:18 AM~17874725
> *hahaha i am very smart guy. i have other sponsor to.  :biggrin: . yea send me some pics ill send u what i have
> *


 :biggrin: TOP SECRET FILES SENT :ninja:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 24 2010, 08:25 AM~17874770
> *:biggrin:  TOP SECRET FILES SENT  :ninja:
> *


i got it and pm sent back ... :ninja: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2010, 08:28 AM~17874794
> *i got it and pm sent back ...  :ninja:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: BADASS MAD PROPS TO JUSTDEEZ :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GT!!.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 24 2010, 09:41 AM~17875329
> *GOOD MORNING GT!!.
> *


WHATS UP G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 24 2010, 08:47 AM~17874924
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: BADASS MAD PROPS TO JUSTDEEZ  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *



HE DOES GOOD DESIGN I WONDER HOW HE DOES IT. BECUASE COMING UP WITH DIFFERENT KIND IS LIKE DAMN.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 24 2010, 10:22 AM~17875625
> *HE DOES GOOD DESIGN I WONDER HOW HE DOES IT. BECUASE COMING UP WITH DIFFERENT KIND IS LIKE DAMN.
> *


FOREAL IM BREAKING MY HEAD WITH MY DAUGHTERS BODYWORK DESIGN :banghead: AND THATS JUST ONE DESIGN. I GOT YOUR PM AND YES ALL THE BIKE IS GOING TO BE FACED I MEAN ALL OF IT :wow: AND NO I HAVENT SEEN THE O.C BIKE WITH ROSES :happysad: ANY PICS?


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: ESE TURTLE Q-VO GOODTIMER :wave: BIKE LOOKS SUPER CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 24 2010, 12:21 PM~17876583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 23 2010, 08:32 PM~17871178
> *IS THAT THE ONE IN ORANGE COUNTY.???
> *


its in san fernado


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 24 2010, 12:21 PM~17876583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 24 2010, 05:34 PM~17878935
> *its in  san fernado
> *


OHHH IS IT...I DONT KNOW CUZ WE MIGHT GO TO THE KLIQUE ONE IN ORANGE COUNTY....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 24 2010, 09:43 PM~17881139
> *TTT
> *


WATS UP FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 24 2010, 11:40 PM~17882197
> *WATS UP FLEET
> *


NOT MUCH BRO....U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 12:05 AM~17882400
> *NOT MUCH BRO....U?
> *


NUTHIN JUST CHILLIN HERE WATCHING TV.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 12:15 AM~17882469
> *NUTHIN JUST CHILLIN HERE WATCHING TV.....
> *


COOL COOL!!>...HOWS EVERYTHING GOING WITH THE SHOW?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 AM~17882482
> *COOL COOL!!>...HOWS EVERYTHING GOING WITH THE SHOW?
> *


ITS GOING GOOD...AND JOE SAID THAT HE WANTS TO HAVE MY BIKE ALL DONE BY THEN....I HOPE SO!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 12:20 AM~17882513
> *ITS GOING GOOD...AND JOE SAID THAT HE WANTS TO HAVE MY BIKE ALL DONE BY THEN....I HOPE SO!!!!!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!...HOPE U HAVE IT READY!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 12:23 AM~17882532
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!!...HOPE U HAVE IT READY!
> *


I HOPE SO.....SO YOU HITTING UP ANY SHOWS THIS WEEKEND OR WAT???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 12:24 AM~17882544
> *I HOPE SO.....SO YOU HITTING UP ANY SHOWS THIS WEEKEND OR WAT???
> *


SIMON...IM GOING TO ONE IN THE VALLEY N U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882599
> *SIMON...IM GOING TO ONE IN THE VALLEY N U?
> *


IDK YET WE WILL PROBABLY GO AS A CLUB AND I DIDNT GO TO THE MEETING THIS WEEK SO I DONT KNOW. BUT PROBABLY THE KLIQUE ONE IN ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 12:34 AM~17882616
> *IDK YET WE WILL PROBABLY GO AS A CLUB AND I DIDNT GO TO THE MEETING THIS WEEK SO I DONT KNOW. BUT PROBABLY THE KLIQUE ONE IN ORANGE COUNTY
> *


I SEE!.....I WANNA GO TO A SHOW UPTHERE KICK IT WITH U GUYS!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 12:36 AM~17882632
> *I SEE!.....I WANNA GO TO A SHOW UPTHERE KICK IT WITH U GUYS!
> *


YEA THATS KOOL MAYBE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 12:39 AM~17882659
> *YEA THATS KOOL MAYBE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE
> *


FOR SURE BRO!>...U GONNA MEET MY BIKE!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 12:44 AM~17882695
> *FOR SURE BRO!>...U GONNA MEET MY BIKE!
> *


O I KNOW...THEN I WILL GET TO SEE THAT GOLD AND CHROME SHINE>......


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 24 2010, 12:44 PM~17876823
> *:cheesy: ESE TURTLE Q-VO GOODTIMER  :wave: BIKE LOOKS SUPER CLEAN  :thumbsup:
> *



GRACIAS HOT SHOT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17882774
> *O I KNOW...THEN I WILL GET TO SEE THAT GOLD AND CHROME SHINE>......
> *


YEAH!!>...N THE KANDY ON THE SUN!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 25 2010, 12:59 AM~17882810
> *GRACIAS HOT SHOT
> *


WUZ UP TURTLE!!....YA NI K ONDA DICES!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 01:02 AM~17882837
> *YEAH!!>...N THE KANDY ON THE SUN!!!
> *


YEA....DAMN I CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO BE ALL DONE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 25 2010, 01:31 AM~17883024
> *:biggrin:
> *


Q-VO N.E!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 09:59 AM~17885054
> *YEA....DAMN I CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO BE ALL DONE
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 10:15 AM~17885160
> *
> 
> *


YEA AND SO WAT TIME DID YOU WAKE UP TODAY???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 10:16 AM~17885168
> *YEA AND SO WAT TIME DID YOU WAKE UP TODAY???
> *


LIKE 5 MINUTES AGO! HAHA!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 10:18 AM~17885182
> *LIKE 5 MINUTES AGO! HAHA!!!
> *


O HAHAHA THATS KOOL....ANY PLANS FOR TODAY???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 10:21 AM~17885217
> *O HAHAHA THATS KOOL....ANY PLANS FOR TODAY???
> *


WORK ON A PEDAL CAR!!!!....THEN JUST CHILL AT HOME...WUT BOUT U/.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 10:22 AM~17885225
> *WORK ON A PEDAL CAR!!!!....THEN JUST CHILL AT HOME...WUT BOUT U/.???
> *


NUTHIN JUST GO ON THE COMPUTER AND CHILL.....O YEA AND LIL JOE TOLD ME THAT THEY ALREADY PAINTED MY FRAME


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 24 2010, 11:42 AM~17876212
> *FOREAL IM BREAKING MY HEAD WITH MY DAUGHTERS BODYWORK DESIGN :banghead:  AND THATS JUST ONE DESIGN. I GOT YOUR PM AND YES ALL THE BIKE IS GOING TO BE FACED I MEAN ALL OF IT :wow: AND NO I HAVENT SEEN THE O.C BIKE WITH ROSES  :happysad: ANY PICS?
> *



ILL TRY TO FIND SOME OF THAT BIKE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2010, 12:11 PM~17886156
> *ILL TRY TO FIND SOME OF THAT BIKE.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 10:28 AM~17885291
> *NUTHIN JUST GO ON THE COMPUTER AND CHILL.....O YEA AND LIL JOE TOLD ME THAT THEY ALREADY PAINTED MY FRAME
> *


tell him to post pics!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 01:50 PM~17886951
> *tell him to post pics!!
> *


ok then


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 25 2010, 03:48 PM~17887838
> *ok then
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 25 2010, 03:56 PM~17887875
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP HOTSHOTS


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2010, 05:41 PM~17888462
> *:0
> *


R U GOING TO THE OLDIES CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY/?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 05:49 PM~17888509
> *R U GOING TO THE OLDIES CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY/?
> *


whattime do u want us at ur house on sun hno: hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 05:49 PM~17888509
> *R U GOING TO THE OLDIES CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY/?
> *



YEA IM GOING BUT I AINT TAKING THE BIKE NEED TO GET GT OUT ASAP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 25 2010, 07:54 PM~17889261
> *whattime do u want us at ur house on sun hno:  hno:
> *


How about 6?


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 25 2010, 10:35 PM~17890575
> *How about 6?
> *


TO BE @ UR HOUSE @ 6?? BECAUSE MOVE IN TIME IS @ 6


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 26 2010, 07:35 AM~17892011
> *TO BE @ UR HOUSE @ 6?? BECAUSE MOVE IN TIME IS @ 6
> *


THEN WE LEAVE AT 5:30 FROM MY HOUSE.....WE'LL GET TO THE SHOW AT 6


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 26 2010, 04:54 PM~17894523
> *THEN WE LEAVE AT 5:30 FROM MY HOUSE.....WE'LL GET TO THE SHOW AT 6
> *


ok we will be ther shorp. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 26 2010, 06:59 PM~17895151
> *ok we will be ther shorp. :biggrin:
> *


SEE U GUYS IN A LIL!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY PICS. I WENT TO ORANGE COUNTYY SHOW THEY WERE REPPING 5 BIKES..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17900691
> *ANY  PICS. I WENT TO ORANGE COUNTYY SHOW THEY WERE REPPING 5 BIKES..
> *



X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17900691
> *ANY  PICS. I WENT TO ORANGE COUNTYY SHOW THEY WERE REPPING 5 BIKES..
> *


I HAVE A FEW!!...ACCIDENTALLY ERASED THE ONE OF THE WHOLE GROUP WITH ALL THE TROPHIES!!....CONGRATZ TO ALL THE WINNERS N WENDY FOR TAKIN BEST OF SHOW!!!...ILL POST PICS LATER!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 27 2010, 11:16 PM~17903804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a strong seat post its holding da big ass nalgas ...jajajagood pic


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 28 2010, 06:43 AM~17904910
> *thats a strong seat post its holding da big ass nalgas ...jajajagood pic
> *


CHECK THIS ONE OUT


----------



## lesstime

:wow: what you want for the seat 


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 01:28 PM~17907859
> *CHECK THIS ONE OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 01:34 PM~17907923
> *:wow: what you want for the seat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

whos laughing???


----------



## lesstime

:wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 02:57 PM~17908629
> *whos laughing???
> *


ILL LET U SMELL IT BUT I WONT SELL IT!!>..LOL


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 01:28 PM~17907859
> *CHECK THIS ONE OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE SAME STREELOW MODEL THAT CAME N TOOK PICS WIT MINE IN NC...


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 03:21 PM~17908832
> *ILL LET U SMELL IT BUT I WONT SELL IT!!>..LOL
> *


lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 28 2010, 03:25 PM~17908870
> *:wow:  NICE SAME STREELOW MODEL THAT CAME N TOOK PICS WIT MINE IN  NC...
> *


SHE KINDA CUTE!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 03:26 PM~17908894
> *:biggrin:
> lol
> *


I GOTTA CLEAN IT N GET IT READY FOR SUNDAY!!!.....


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 03:34 PM~17908968
> *SHE KINDA CUTE!!
> *


YEP N GOT HER NIPPLES PIERCED LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 28 2010, 03:35 PM~17908984
> *YEP N GOT HER NIPPLES PIERCED LOL
> *


THATS WUT I WANTED TO SEE...BUT SHE DIDNT FLIPPED OUT....IVE SEEN PICS OF THAT THO!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 03:35 PM~17908981
> *I GOTTA CLEAN IT N GET IT READY FOR SUNDAY!!!.....
> *


send me the towel you clean it with 

lol j/k 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 03:37 PM~17909006
> *send me the towel you clean it with
> 
> lol j/k
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


HAHA UR FUCKIN CRACKIN ME UP RITE NOW DOGG!....BUT FOR SURE....PM ME UR ADDRESS!!!LOL.....


----------



## lesstime

lol i just need to go to a show and have my wife hit on her so we can make a nice long vid


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 03:36 PM~17908997
> *THATS WUT I WANTED TO SEE...BUT SHE DIDNT FLIPPED OUT....IVE SEEN PICS OF THAT THO!!
> *


SHIIT WHEN SHE CAME OVER TO NORTH CAROLINA I FELT LIKE I WAS IN HEAVEN LOS ANGELES OR THE WEST COAST CUZ THATS WERE THE REAL SHIT GOES DOWN!
SHE WAS SHOWING ALL


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

Qvo fleetangel check your pm.


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 01:28 PM~17907859
> *CHECK THIS ONE OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


forget the cars i need to build me a bike asap :sprint:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jun 28 2010, 03:44 PM~17909066
> *Qvo fleetangel check your pm.
> *


SENT...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17909025
> *lol i just need to go to a show and have my wife hit on her so we can make a nice long vid
> *


THATS WUT I WAS TELLIN MY AUNT WHEN I SHOWED HER THE PICS....THAT I WANT A GF TO TAKE PICS WITH GIRLS TOUCHING EACHOTHER N SHIT!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17909290
> *forget the cars i need to build me a bike asap  :sprint:
> *


BOTH AT THE SAME TIME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17909421
> *THATS WUT I WAS TELLIN MY AUNT WHEN I SHOWED HER THE PICS....THAT I WANT A GF TO TAKE PICS WITH GIRLS TOUCHING EACHOTHER N SHIT!!....
> *


then you got slaped lol j/k 
my wifes open with othe nice looking females witch is coll with me as long as i get to play once inawhile :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17909450
> *then you got slaped lol j/k
> my wifes open with othe nice looking females witch is coll with me as long as i get to play once inawhile :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS IS WITH GIRLS IM COOL!


----------



## Fleetangel

SOME PICS I FOUND


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

congrats on all the wins


----------



## Fleetangel

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_7397f568ae214fc08ac35110b1404f8a
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_6ae718d7a32c4d5ea933fbd92ad3a86d[1].jpg

hes always upgrading his car without telling us!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up GoodTimes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 28 2010, 07:16 PM~17911106
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats up GoodTimes
> *


THANX FOR CRUZING BY!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HEY EVERYONE IT WAS NICE SEEING U ALL AT DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND HAD A GREAT TIME AND CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS WE ALL DID GOOD REPRESENTING!!!


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17912912
> *whatz up GOOD TIMERS
> *


HEY HOMIE U MISSED THE NALGUITAS!!!!>....


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17912946
> *HEY HOMIE U MISSED THE NALGUITAS!!!!>....
> *


YAH I KNOW I SEEN THE PICS FOO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 28 2010, 09:51 PM~17912975
> *YAH I KNOW I SEEN THE PICS FOO
> *


HEY R U GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO NEXT SUNDAY??????


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 08:52 PM~17912995
> *HEY R U GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO NEXT SUNDAY??????
> *


WHOS THROWING IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 28 2010, 09:59 PM~17913048
> *WHOS THROWING IT
> *


TORRES EMPIRE.....LOOK IT UP ON SHOWS N EVENTS


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 09:03 PM~17913080
> *TORRES EMPIRE.....LOOK IT UP ON SHOWS N EVENTS
> *


I DONT KNOW ILL HAVE 2 SEE IF I CAN R U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 28 2010, 10:06 PM~17913110
> *I DONT KNOW ILL HAVE 2 SEE IF I CAN R U
> *


YUP!>...LET ME KNOW WUZ UP BRO!!....


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 09:10 PM~17913150
> *YUP!>...LET ME KNOW WUZ UP BRO!!....
> *


OK FOO ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 28 2010, 10:14 PM~17913187
> *OK FOO ILL LET U KNOW
> *


I THINK WENDY IS GOING TOO!>....


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 09:17 PM~17913238
> *I THINK WENDY IS GOING TOO!>....
> *


YAH ILL TELL HER IF SHE IS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 28 2010, 10:37 PM~17913432
> *YAH ILL TELL HER IF SHE IS
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW FAMILY. NICE PICS FLEET AND DAM I WISH WE HAD SHOWS EVERY WEEKEND LIKE IN CALI


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 29 2010, 06:00 AM~17914891
> *WHAT IT DEW FAMILY. NICE PICS FLEET AND DAM I WISH WE HAD SHOWS EVERY WEEKEND LIKE IN CALI
> *


thanx bro!!!!....got this month full of shows!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 AM~17916125
> *thanx bro!!!!....got this month full of shows!
> *


DAM WE ONLY GOT LIKE 1 PER EVERY 2 MONTHS. THE ONLY WAY WE CAN SHOW IS GOING OUT OF TOWN WHICH COST ALOT OF GAS MONEY :happysad: 


CALI IS BADASS FOR HAVEING SHOWS LEFT AND RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 09:57 AM~17916295
> *WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.
> *



:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 09:57 AM~17916295
> *WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.
> *


WUZ CRACKIN G'


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 29 2010, 10:01 AM~17916323
> *DAM WE ONLY GOT LIKE 1 PER EVERY 2 MONTHS. THE ONLY WAY WE CAN SHOW IS GOING OUT OF TOWN WHICH COST ALOT OF GAS MONEY :happysad:
> CALI IS BADASS FOR HAVEING SHOWS LEFT AND RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


YEAHT THATS THE PROBLEM!>...BUT AS LONG AS U GO REP AT ALL SHOWS ITS ALL GOOD!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 29 2010, 10:02 AM~17916328
> *:wave:
> *



whats up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:02 AM~17916333
> *WUZ CRACKIN G'
> *



whats up what u up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:24 AM~17916501
> *whats up what u up to
> *


CHILLIN!.,...WUT BOUT U?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17916494
> *whats up bro
> *


WORKING HARD :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:05 AM~17916352
> *YEAHT THATS THE PROBLEM!>...BUT AS LONG AS U GO REP AT ALL SHOWS ITS ALL GOOD!!
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO


----------



## David Cervantes

THIS IS THE BIKE THAT BET ME AT THE SHOW
I TOOK HOME 3 PLACE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 29 2010, 11:34 AM~17917044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE BIKE THAT BET ME AT THE SHOW
> I TOOK HOME 3 PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ARE U SERIOUS. :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:30 AM~17916556
> *CHILLIN!.,...WUT BOUT U?
> *



JUST GOT TO WORK.. TRYN TO LOOK FOR ANOTHER JOB.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 29 2010, 11:13 AM~17916880
> *WORKING HARD  :biggrin:
> *



SAME LIKE ME ON THE INTERNET AT WORK ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 12:45 PM~17917625
> *JUST GOT TO WORK.. TRYN TO LOOK FOR ANOTHER JOB.
> *


COOL COOOL!>..WUT U LOOKING FOR?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 12:44 PM~17917616
> *ARE U SERIOUS.  :uh:
> *


YEA I WAS TRIPING OUT TO WHEN MY WIFE WAS TELLING ME!!! :0 :0


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP FLEET ANGEL I THAT U WERE GOING TO WORK?????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 29 2010, 06:40 PM~17920709
> *YEA I WAS TRIPING OUT TO WHEN MY WIFE WAS TELLING ME!!! :0  :0
> *


HEY BRO IMA SEE IF I CAN ROLL BY UR HOUSE ON THURSDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 29 2010, 06:41 PM~17920719
> *WUZ UP  FLEET ANGEL  I THAT U WERE GOING TO WORK?????
> *


I JUST GOT OFF!!!!>.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 06:43 PM~17920738
> *I JUST GOT OFF!!!!>.. :biggrin:
> *


on the pics that are supost to be mine????lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 06:45 PM~17920743
> *on the pics that are supost to be mine????lol
> *


 :biggrin: ....WUZ UP BRO?


----------



## lesstime

just got done buffing a truck for my dads work one down 4 to go whoohoo $$$$$
lol hows everything on your end


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17920832
> *just got done buffing a truck for my dads work one down 4 to go whoohoo $$$$$
> lol hows everything on your end
> *


FIRME!....FINALLY GOT MONEY TO GO BRING THE MONTE CARLO HOME!


----------



## lesstime

nice cant wait to see it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 07:09 PM~17920974
> *nice cant wait to see it
> *


ITS A PROJECT HOMIE!


----------



## cone_weezy

fleetangel whats up homie who own that bike in your club with the gt custom wheels


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 06:39 PM~17920703
> *COOL COOOL!>..WUT U LOOKING FOR?
> *



WHAT EVER BRINGS ME MORE MONEY IN MY POCKET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 07:20 PM~17921114
> *fleetangel whats up homie who own that bike in your club with the gt custom wheels
> *



THAT WOULD BE ME


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 07:20 PM~17921114
> *fleetangel whats up homie who own that bike in your club with the gt custom wheels
> *


NOT MUCH BRO JUST TALKIN TO SOME GIRLS!!!....LIL GOODTIMES OWNS IT!!!>....


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:23 PM~17921138
> *THAT WOULD BE ME
> *


  who did your wheels they look badass u getting them engraved ? or just plated


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 29 2010, 06:40 PM~17920709
> *YEA I WAS TRIPING OUT TO WHEN MY WIFE WAS TELLING ME!!! :0  :0
> *



DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO BUT DONT WORRY ABOUT I LAST TIME LOST TO A PRIMER BIKE WITH A GIRL THAT LOOK LIKE GOT HIT BY CAR BUNCH TIMES. THE KID BEAT MY PIRATE BIKE. :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:22 PM~17921131
> *WHAT EVER BRINGS ME MORE MONEY IN MY POCKET
> *


CORNERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 29 2010, 07:25 PM~17921156
> *  who did your wheels they look badass u getting them engraved ? or just plated
> *



JAGSTER DID THEM. YEA IM GETTING THEM ENGRAVED. THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENT BRO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 07:26 PM~17921167
> *CORNERS!!! :biggrin:
> *



TRUST ME I BEEN DOING THAT FREE DELIVERY.... NO ****....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:27 PM~17921182
> *TRUST ME I BEEN DOING THAT FREE DELIVERY.... NO ****....
> *


DEN U GOTTA DO SOME OVERTIME!!!!>.....N PROBABLY TRY THE OTHER WORLD TO GET MORE!!!!!!....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 07:29 PM~17921201
> *DEN U GOTTA DO SOME OVERTIME!!!!>.....N PROBABLY TRY THE OTHER WORLD TO GET MORE!!!!!!....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IM IN THE 323 TO THE 805 AND PASADENA AND IN EAST LA. THATS WHY I WAS IN YOUR HOOD SUNDAY NIGHT TO MONDAY MORNING HAHAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ADAM 225


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN DAY OF SHOW 40 DOLLARS FOR SAN BERDINO :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:37 PM~17921299
> *DAMN DAY OF SHOW 40 DOLLARS FOR SAN BERDINO  :wow:
> *


35  ....40 FOR MOTORCYCLES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 07:33 PM~17921259
> *IM IN THE 323 TO THE 805 AND PASADENA AND IN EAST LA. THATS WHY I WAS IN YOUR HOOD SUNDAY NIGHT TO MONDAY MORNING HAHAHA
> *


DID CATEYES PAID U OR SHE GAVE U IN-N-OUT?????LOL


----------



## -GT- RAY

*FINALLY GOT THE FRAME PAINTED AND MORE PICS COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17921570
> *FINALLY GOT THE FRAME PAINTED AND MORE PICS COMING SOON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!...IMA POST THE PICS ON MY THREAD!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:13 PM~17921664
> *LOOKING GOOD!!...IMA POST THE PICS ON MY THREAD!
> *


OK WAT THREAD IS URS???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 08:20 PM~17921746
> *OK WAT THREAD IS URS???
> *


THE ONE WHE I I POST ALL THE FRAMES IVE DONE!>...CAN U POST PICS THERE????...ILL BRING IT TO THE TOP IN A LITTLE


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17921570
> *FINALLY GOT THE FRAME PAINTED AND MORE PICS COMING SOON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 01:28 PM~17907859
> *CHECK THIS ONE OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












MY LADY WAS NEXT TO ME SO HAD TO KEEP THIS PIC CLEAN JAJAJA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 08:48 PM~17922070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LADY WAS NEXT TO ME SO HAD TO KEEP THIS PIC CLEAN JAJAJA
> *


THERE SHE IS!>..SHE LOOKS CUTTER ON GLASSES!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:50 PM~17922095
> *THERE SHE IS!>..SHE LOOKS CUTTER ON GLASSES!!
> *


PARECE BETTY LA FEA LOL


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 08:48 PM~17922070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LADY WAS NEXT TO ME SO HAD TO KEEP THIS PIC CLEAN JAJAJA
> *


whats her name??????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17922108
> *PARECE BETTY LA FEA LOL
> *


HAHA...PUES PONLE UNA BOLSA DE PAN BIMBO EN LA CABEZ Y DALE POR DETRAS!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17922143
> *HAHA...PUES PONLE UNA BOLSA DE PAN BIMBO EN LA CABEZ Y DALE POR DETRAS!
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17922148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


NICEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pedroe80513s

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:50 PM~17922095
> *THERE SHE IS!>..SHE LOOKS CUTTER ON GLASSES!!
> *


SERIO :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Jun 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17922385
> *SERIO :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HEY FOO THERES TWO SHOWS COMIN UP IN THE 805....ONE IN MOORPARK N THE ONE I TOLD U IN CAMARILLO!


----------



## pedroe80513s

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 09:20 PM~17922417
> *HEY FOO THERES TWO SHOWS COMIN UP IN THE 805....ONE IN MOORPARK N THE ONE I TOLD U IN CAMARILLO!
> *


HOOK IT UP WIT THE DATE TIME AND ADRESSES FOO


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17922148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


QDbvqpTNbgI&NR=1
xu_iO5-m_JQ&feature=related
wLpHzNwXR4k&feature=related


----------



## lesstime

found these id like to share


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Jun 29 2010, 09:23 PM~17922446
> *HOOK IT UP WIT THE DATE TIME AND ADRESSES FOO
> *


AIGHT MOORPARK IS THE 17TH OF JULY...ILL GET U THE ADRESS


----------



## pedroe80513s

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17922521
> *AIGHT MOORPARK IS THE 17TH OF JULY...ILL GET U THE ADRESS
> *


AIGHT COOL COOL YOU KNOW WERE TO GET AT ME.............. YOU GOT A CELL FOO??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Jun 29 2010, 09:39 PM~17922691
> *AIGHT COOL COOL YOU KNOW WERE TO GET AT ME.............. YOU GOT A CELL FOO??
> *


SIMON...3904520...HIT ME UP A DAY BEFORE!


----------



## pedroe80513s

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 09:45 PM~17922763
> *SIMON...3904520...HIT ME UP A DAY BEFORE!
> *


 AIGHT THEN I TEXTED YOU MY NUMBER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17922515
> *found these id like to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TORTA!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 07:45 PM~17921371
> *35  ....40 FOR MOTORCYCLES!
> *



I MIGHT GO. IM GOING TO TRY TO GET GAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 07:47 PM~17921388
> *DID CATEYES PAID U OR SHE GAVE U IN-N-OUT?????LOL
> *



SHE PAID ME. :biggrin: IN AND OUT WAS CLOSE :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17921570
> *FINALLY GOT THE FRAME PAINTED AND MORE PICS COMING SOON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 09:56 PM~17922881
> *I MIGHT GO. IM GOING TO TRY TO GET GAS
> *


SEE U THERE G'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17922515
> *found these id like to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ILL EAAT THAT OUT :tongue:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17922911
> *SEE U THERE G'!
> *



WHAT U UP TO IM BORED


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:00 PM~17922924
> *WHAT U UP TO IM BORED
> *


SAME HERE.....THERES NOTHING TO DO TONITE......JUST TEASING SOME BITCHES N MYSPACE.>....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17922944
> *SAME HERE.....THERES NOTHING TO DO TONITE......JUST TEASING SOME BITCHES N MYSPACE.>....
> *



IM ABOUT TO PLAYBEER PONG


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17923010
> *IM ABOUT TO PLAYBEER PONG
> *


WITH WHO???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17923042
> *WITH WHO???
> *



THE HOMIES AND SOME GIRL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17923218
> *THE HOMIES AND SOME GIRL
> *


thats chill!!>...u gonna get f'd up!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17922896
> *
> *


THANKS, NOW JUST GET A FEW PARTS FOR IT AND SUM MURALS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17923245
> *thats chill!!>...u gonna get f'd up!!!!
> *


AY DID YOU EVER BUMP UP UR THREAD???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17923245
> *thats chill!!>...u gonna get f'd up!!!!
> *



NAH NOT TODAY I GOT TO DRIVE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17923305
> *THANKS, NOW JUST GET A FEW PARTS FOR IT AND SUM MURALS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



COOL COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U GOING TO PUT ON THE BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17923319
> *AY DID YOU EVER BUMP UP UR THREAD???
> *


YUP!.....IT SHOULD BE ON THE FIRST PAGE.....INEVITABLE CREATIONZ


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17923323
> *NAH NOT TODAY I GOT TO DRIVE
> *


ORALE BE SAFE DOGG!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:34 PM~17923345
> *ORALE BE SAFE DOGG!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE IM OUT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17923326
> *COOL COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U GOING TO PUT ON THE BIKE.
> *


YEA ITS GONNA BE A SURPRISE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17923553
> *YEA ITS GONNA BE A SURPRISE
> *


U GOT A NAME FOR IT?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 10:53 PM~17923566
> *U GOT A NAME FOR IT?
> *


NOPE NOT YET.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17923656
> *NOPE NOT YET.....
> *


ILL HELP U GET ONE!...HEY MY FRIEND IS SELLING A COMPLETE BIKE WITH TWISTED PARTS FOR 400


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:10 PM~17923735
> *ILL HELP U GET ONE!...HEY MY FRIEND IS SELLING A COMPLETE BIKE WITH TWISTED PARTS FOR 400
> *


O REALLY....DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE....AND IS IT ALL CHROME OR WAT???


----------



## -GT- RAY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: -GT- RAY,* luckcharm818*

WATS UP PLAYA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17923748
> *O REALLY....DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE....AND IS IT ALL CHROME OR WAT???
> *


I DONT HAVE PICS BUT I GUESS ITS THE BEST WAY TO FINISH UR V=BIKE RATHER THAN BUYING PART BY PART!!!...ILL GET U SOME TOMORROW


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:17 PM~17923809
> *I DONT HAVE PICS BUT I GUESS ITS THE BEST WAY TO FINISH UR V=BIKE RATHER THAN BUYING PART BY PART!!!...ILL GET U SOME TOMORROW
> *


ACTUALLY, LIL JOE IS GONNA HOOK ME UP WITH ALOT OF PARTS FOR A CHEAP PRICE AND THE PARTS I DONT NEED IMA SELL AND BUY GOLD PARTS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 29 2010, 11:11 PM~17923744
> *WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


POST PICS OF UR BIKE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:19 PM~17923827
> *ACTUALLY, LIL JOE IS GONNA HOOK ME UP WITH ALOT OF PARTS FOR A CHEAP PRICE AND THE PARTS I DONT NEED IMA SELL AND BUY GOLD PARTS
> *


OH ALRIGHT THATS GOOD THEN!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:21 PM~17923838
> *OH ALRIGHT THATS GOOD THEN!
> *


YEA SO YOU THINK OF ANYTHING YET???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jun 29 2010, 11:11 PM~17923744
> *WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


WATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:24 PM~17923854
> *YEA SO YOU THINK OF ANYTHING YET???
> *


CHECK UR PMS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:25 PM~17923864
> *CHECK UR PMS
> *


THOSE ARE SUM PRETTY GOOD ONES....I NEVER WOULD OF THOUGHT OF THAT.THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:28 PM~17923888
> *THOSE ARE SUM PRETTY GOOD ONES....I NEVER WOULD OF THOUGHT OF THAT.THANKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


UR WELCOME LIL G'!.....U KNWO I GOT UR BACK!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:31 PM~17923907
> *UR WELCOME LIL G'!.....U KNWO I GOT UR BACK!
> *


THANKS FLEET, I GOT YOU TO HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:34 PM~17923929
> *THANKS FLEET, I GOT YOU TO HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:36 PM~17923938
> *
> *


SO WAT U DOING??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:37 PM~17923948
> *SO WAT U DOING??
> *


WATCHIN TV N U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:38 PM~17923956
> *WATCHIN TV N U?
> *


SAME HERE....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:43 PM~17923979
> *SAME HERE....
> *


WUT R U WATCHING?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:50 PM~17924017
> *WUT R U WATCHING?
> *


FAMILY GUY...YOU??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:54 PM~17924039
> *FAMILY GUY...YOU??
> *


THE SPORTS CHANNEL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 11:57 PM~17924053
> *THE SPORTS CHANNEL
> *


O HAHAHA HATS KOOL...ANY PLANS FOR TMRW???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 29 2010, 11:59 PM~17924065
> *O HAHAHA HATS KOOL...ANY PLANS FOR TMRW???
> *


WORK ON THE FRAMES THEN GO TO WORK!!....U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 12:03 AM~17924082
> *WORK ON THE FRAMES THEN GO TO WORK!!....U?
> *


NUTHIN JUST STAY HOME AND CHILL...WHERE YOU WORK AT??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 12:04 AM~17924087
> *NUTHIN JUST STAY HOME AND CHILL...WHERE YOU WORK AT??
> *


AT SUBWAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 12:10 AM~17924117
> *AT SUBWAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA THATS KOOL....LOVE THAT PLACE...HOOK IT UP WITH SUM SANDWICHES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 12:11 AM~17924124
> *HAHAHA THATS KOOL....LOVE THAT PLACE...HOOK IT UP WITH SUM SANDWICHES
> *


HMMM A LOT OF CUTTIES GO THERE SINCE ITS INSIDE THE MALL!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 12:14 AM~17924135
> *HMMM A LOT OF CUTTIES GO THERE SINCE ITS INSIDE THE MALL!
> *


THATS KOOL...HOOK IT UP WENEVER I GO OVER THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 12:29 AM~17924195
> *THATS KOOL...HOOK IT UP WENEVER I GO OVER THERE
> *


FOR SURE!!.....THERES AA GOOD SHOW COMING UP ON THE 25TH


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 12:34 AM~17924212
> *FOR SURE!!.....THERES AA GOOD SHOW COMING UP ON THE 25TH
> *


WHOSE AND WHERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 12:35 AM~17924221
> *WHOSE AND WHERE
> *


SOFTINS IN CAMARILLO...LIKE 10 MINUTES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 12:41 AM~17924243
> *SOFTINS IN CAMARILLO...LIKE 10 MINUTES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE
> *


BUT YOU LIVE FAR FROM WHERE I LIVE....IM IN PALM SPRINGS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 12:47 AM~17924269
> *BUT YOU LIVE FAR FROM WHERE I LIVE....IM IN PALM SPRINGS
> *


I KNOW THAT!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 12:53 AM~17924291
> *I KNOW THAT!
> *


MAN, I SO WANT TO MOVE TO LIKE RIVERSIDE OR CORONA CUZ ITS COOLER AND CLOSER.....BUT MY DAD WANTS TO GO BACK TO SAN DIEGO AND I DONT WANT TO.....O YEA LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 12:55 AM~17924305
> *MAN, I SO WANT TO MOVE TO LIKE RIVERSIDE OR CORONA CUZ ITS COOLER AND CLOSER.....BUT MY DAD WANTS TO GO BACK TO SAN DIEGO AND I DONT WANT TO.....O YEA LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE
> *


LOOKS GOOD I LIKE IT!!!....NAA DONT MOVE THERE....ITS TOO FAR FROM US!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 01:02 AM~17924337
> *LOOKS GOOD I LIKE IT!!!....NAA DONT MOVE THERE....ITS TOO FAR FROM US!
> *


I KNOW BUT WE STILL GOT A CHAPTER OUT THERE SO ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 01:03 AM~17924341
> *I KNOW BUT WE STILL GOT A CHAPTER OUT THERE SO ITS ALL GOOD
> *


THATS TRUE!!..WE R EVERYWHERE!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 01:07 AM~17924351
> *THATS TRUE!!..WE R EVERYWHERE!
> *


YUP YUP....BUT THIS BIKE IS STAYING IN THE I.E


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 04:28 PM~17907859
> *CHECK THIS ONE OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 28 2010, 06:25 PM~17908870
> *:wow:  NICE SAME STREELOW MODEL THAT CAME N TOOK PICS WIT MINE IN  NC...
> *



WUZ CRACKIN CASPER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 29 2010, 11:34 AM~17917044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE BIKE THAT BET ME AT THE SHOW
> I TOOK HOME 3 PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :nono: NOT TALKING SHIT BUT YOU OVER TOOK HIM DAVID :thumbsup: THEY ALWAYS DO THAT TO US HERE IN TO SO THATS WHY IM BUSTING OUT WITH THAT MEGA TURN TABLE PLUS A ARMY OF BACK UP FROM LOWRIDER STYLE B.C FROM SAN ANTONIO TX


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2010, 12:45 PM~17917636
> *SAME LIKE ME ON THE INTERNET AT WORK ..
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 30 2010, 08:29 AM~17925695
> *:angry:  :nono:  NOT TALKING SHIT BUT YOU OVER TOOK HIM DAVID  :thumbsup:  THEY ALWAYS DO THAT TO US HERE IN TO SO THATS WHY IM BUSTING OUT WITH THAT MEGA TURN TABLE PLUS A ARMY OF BACK UP FROM LOWRIDER STYLE B.C FROM SAN ANTONIO TX
> *


THATS WUZ UP!!!TEAM UP!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 12:47 AM~17924269
> *BUT YOU LIVE FAR FROM WHERE I LIVE....IM IN PALM SPRINGS
> *



JUST GO HOMIE. ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO TRAVEL :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 30 2010, 08:29 AM~17925695
> *:angry:  :nono:  NOT TALKING SHIT BUT YOU OVER TOOK HIM DAVID  :thumbsup:  THEY ALWAYS DO THAT TO US HERE IN TO SO THATS WHY IM BUSTING OUT WITH THAT MEGA TURN TABLE PLUS A ARMY OF BACK UP FROM LOWRIDER STYLE B.C FROM SAN ANTONIO TX
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPOR. I DIDNT THINK I WOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THAT AT THE SHOW THAST ITS WHO U KNOW NOT WHAT U GOT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 30 2010, 02:38 PM~17928461
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPOR. I DIDNT THINK I WOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THAT AT THE SHOW THAST ITS WHO  U KNOW NOT WHAT U GOT.
> *



WHEN THEY DO THAT TO US ON THE 2ND TIME WE GO TO THE SAME SHOW AND THE SAME SHIT HAPPENS I TELL MY MEMBERS THAT I WILL NEVER SHOW HERE AGIAN  AFTER ALL THE GAS I SPENT GOING OUT OF TOWN PLUS THE ROOMS AND FOR A ALL CHROME NO BODY WORK OR CUSTOM PARTS BUT CHINA ALL THE WAY TO TAKE 1 IS BULLSHIT.I MEAN I DONT EXPECT TO WIN ANYWHERE I GO BUT AT LEAST FOR THEM TO BE FAR :angry:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 11:18 AM~17926976
> *THATS WUZ UP!!!TEAM UP!!
> *


FRIENDSHIP IS WHAT TRUE LOWRIDERS ARE ABOUT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 30 2010, 11:46 AM~17927218
> *:wow:
> *


SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 30 2010, 02:50 PM~17928578
> *WHEN THEY DO THAT TO US ON THE 2ND TIME WE GO TO THE SAME SHOW AND THE SAME SHIT HAPPENS I TELL MY MEMBERS THAT I WILL NEVER SHOW HERE AGIAN   AFTER ALL THE GAS I SPENT GOING OUT OF TOWN PLUS THE ROOMS AND FOR A ALL CHROME NO BODY WORK OR CUSTOM PARTS BUT CHINA ALL THE WAY TO TAKE 1 IS BULLSHIT.I MEAN I DONT EXPECT TO WIN ANYWHERE I GO BUT AT LEAST FOR THEM TO BE FAR :angry:
> *


IS LIKE I TELL EVERINE IS NOT THE TROFI IS THE RECOGNISHING THAT UR BIKE IS BETTER BUT I GUSS EVERY WERE IS GOING TO BE LIKE THAT.


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 30 2010, 05:46 PM~17929928
> *waz up familia :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP DAVID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 30 2010, 03:59 PM~17929071
> *IS LIKE I TELL EVERINE IS NOT THE TROFI IS THE RECOGNISHING THAT UR BIKE IS BETTER BUT I GUSS EVERY WERE IS GOING TO BE LIKE THAT.
> *




WIN LOOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

4 LIFE</span>


----------



## lesstime

whats up GOODTIMES
hows every one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 30 2010, 11:06 PM~17932732
> *WIN LOOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE.
> *


IN A FAR WAY!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel

WATS UP FLEET :wave: :wave: 
WHY IS EVERYONE HIDING??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 11:39 PM~17932920
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel
> 
> WATS UP FLEET :wave:  :wave:
> WHY IS EVERYONE HIDING??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


IDK BUT I THINK THEY SHOULD GO TO CHURCH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 11:41 PM~17932931
> *IDK BUT I THINK THEY SHOULD GO TO CHURCH!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEA...WATS UP HOW YOU FEELING BRO???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 11:45 PM~17932942
> *YEA...WATS UP HOW YOU FEELING BRO???
> *


GOOD CARNALITO!!...JUST A LIL BIT TIRED FROM WORK!!... :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17932968
> *GOOD CARNALITO!!...JUST A LIL BIT TIRED FROM WORK!!... :biggrin:
> *


O YEA WAT TIME DID YOU START???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 11:54 PM~17932981
> *O YEA WAT TIME DID YOU START???
> *


330!!!...I WAS GONNA START AT 5 BUT THEY CALLED ME TO GO IN EARLIER!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:05 AM~17933037
> *330!!!...I WAS GONNA START AT 5 BUT THEY CALLED ME TO GO IN EARLIER!!
> *


AND WAT TIME DID YOU END YOUR SHIFT.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 12:06 AM~17933046
> *AND WAT TIME DID YOU END YOUR SHIFT.???
> *


10! :biggrin: ......ITS ALL GOOD!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:10 AM~17933066
> *10! :biggrin: ......ITS ALL GOOD!!
> *


DAMN THATS LONG BUT YOU BE MAKING THAT PAPER!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 12:15 AM~17933093
> *DAMN THATS LONG BUT YOU BE MAKING THAT PAPER!!!
> *


YEAH!!!...I WANNA GET MY CAR ALREADY!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:26 AM~17933151
> *YEAH!!!...I WANNA GET MY CAR ALREADY!
> *


WAT KINDA CAR YOU LOOKING FOR???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 12:35 AM~17933186
> *WAT KINDA CAR YOU LOOKING FOR???
> *


HOMIE 81CUTTY IS GONNA SELL ME AN 83 MONTE CARLO PRJECT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:37 AM~17933198
> *HOMIE 81CUTTY IS GONNA SELL ME AN 83 MONTE CARLO PRJECT
> *


O FOR REALS THATS KOOL....WEN WE FINISH THE 65 IMPALA I WANT A 69 RAG IMPALA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 12:40 AM~17933218
> *O FOR REALS THATS KOOL....WEN WE FINISH THE 65 IMPALA I WANT A 69 RAG IMPALA
> *


A 67 BETTER!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:45 AM~17933232
> *A 67 BETTER!!
> *


YEA THOSE ARE NICE BUT I WOULDNT GET ONE....I WOULD LIKE A 58,60, 62, 63, 64, 65, OR A 69 ALL IMPALAS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 12:47 AM~17933241
> *YEA THOSE ARE NICE BUT I WOULDNT GET ONE....I WOULD LIKE A 58,60, 62, 63, 64, 65, OR A 69 ALL IMPALAS
> *


ILL AGGREE ON THE 58 N 63 THATS ALL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:48 AM~17933249
> *ILL AGGREE ON THE 58 N 63 THATS ALL
> *


60'S ARE MY FAVORITE YEAR...YOU DONT THINK THAT LOOKS BAD..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jun 30 2010, 11:39 PM~17932920
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel
> 
> WATS UP FLEET :wave:  :wave:
> WHY IS EVERYONE HIDING??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



WHO HIDING WHERE U AT. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jun 30 2010, 03:59 PM~17929071
> *IS LIKE I TELL EVERINE IS NOT THE TROFI IS THE RECOGNISHING THAT UR BIKE IS BETTER BUT I GUSS EVERY WERE IS GOING TO BE LIKE THAT.
> *



BUT LETS NOT GIVE UP THERES GOOD CAR SHOWS WITH VERY GOOD JUDGEING AROUND SOME WHERE  

AND LIL G IS RIGHT WIN,LOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TIIL I DIE LETS THINK LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

TTT....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SO TODAY I WENT TO THE DOCTOR TO SEE WHAT THE BABY IS. AND WE ARE GOING TO HAVE GIRL  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:24 PM~17936417
> *SO TODAY I WENT TO THE DOCTOR TO SEE WHAT THE BABY IS. AND WE ARE GOING TO HAVE GIRL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS KOOL...CONGRATS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:24 PM~17936417
> *SO TODAY I WENT TO THE DOCTOR TO SEE WHAT THE BABY IS. AND WE ARE GOING TO HAVE GIRL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS G :cheesy: THAT MAKES US TWO


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:24 PM~17936417
> *SO TODAY I WENT TO THE DOCTOR TO SEE WHAT THE BABY IS. AND WE ARE GOING TO HAVE GIRL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATULATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 1 2010, 07:23 AM~17934329
> *BUT LETS NOT GIVE UP THERES GOOD CAR SHOWS WITH VERY GOOD JUDGEING AROUND SOME WHERE
> 
> AND LIL G IS RIGHT WIN,LOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TIIL I DIE LETS THINK LIKE THAT :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

CONGRATZ FUUTURE DADS!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 06:35 PM~17939935
> *CONGRATZ FUUTURE DADS!! :biggrin:
> *



WHEN U GOING TO BE A DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2010, 06:39 PM~17939964
> *WHEN U GOING TO BE A DADDY  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA HOPEFULLY NOT RITE NOW TILL I AM 35!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 06:52 PM~17940007
> *HAHA HOPEFULLY NOT RITE NOW TILL I AM 35!!! :cheesy:
> *



JUST MAKE SURE IS THE RIGHT ONE. DONT BE LIKE ME FOO TRUST. BUT IM STILL HAPPY THAT IM GOING TO HAVE A BABY GIRL AND GOING TO BE THERE FOR HER EVERYDAY IF I CAN .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 1 2010, 07:03 PM~17940087
> *JUST MAKE SURE IS THE RIGHT ONE. DONT BE LIKE ME FOO TRUST. BUT IM STILL HAPPY THAT IM GOING TO HAVE A BABY GIRL AND GOING TO BE THERE FOR HER EVERYDAY IF I CAN .
> *


WISH U THE BEST BRO!!!


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 1 2010, 10:52 PM~17942176
> *what's up GOOD TIMERS
> *


Q-VO!!!...READY FOR SUNDAY???


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17942290
> *Q-VO!!!...READY FOR SUNDAY???
> *


na I can't go to the show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 1 2010, 11:11 PM~17942321
> *na I can't go to the show
> *


WHY NOT G'?


----------



## -GT- RAY

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel, luckcharm818

WATS UP PLAYAS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 11:15 PM~17942353
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel, luckcharm818
> 
> WATS UP PLAYAS
> *


WUZ UP LIL G'!!!....


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 10:15 PM~17942349
> *WHY NOT G'?
> *


becaues I have family coming down from Arizona


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 10:15 PM~17942353
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel, luckcharm818
> 
> WATS UP PLAYAS
> *


what's up homie


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 30 2010, 11:11 PM~17932766
> *4 LIFE</span>
> *


HAHHAHAHAHAHA WHAT'S UP HOMIES COMO ESTAN TODOS... WELL IT'S LIKE THIS GOODTIMES..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 1 2010, 11:21 PM~17942407
> *HAHHAHAHAHAHA WHAT'S UP HOMIES COMO ESTAN TODOS... WELL IT'S LIKE THIS GOODTIMES..
> *


Q-VO DOGG!!!.....WHERE THE BIKES at???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 1 2010, 11:20 PM~17942397
> *becaues I have family coming down from Arizona
> *


ORALE!!!>..ILL BRING SOME PICS HOMIE!


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17942435
> *ORALE!!!>..ILL BRING SOME PICS HOMIE!
> *


Ok homie take some pics of some hynas to homie


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 1 2010, 11:21 PM~17942406
> *what's up homie
> *


WATS UP...HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 1 2010, 11:30 PM~17942471
> *Ok homie take some pics of some hynas to homie
> *


GOTCHA BRO!!!....PICS PARA EL LUCKYCHARM!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 11:32 PM~17942488
> *GOTCHA BRO!!!....PICS PARA EL LUCKYCHARM!
> *


WATS UP FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 11:36 PM~17942505
> *WATS UP FLEET
> *


CHILLIN!!>...WUT U UP TO?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 11:41 PM~17942523
> *CHILLIN!!>...WUT U UP TO?
> *


SAME AND BUYING PARTS FOR THE BIKE


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 10:32 PM~17942488
> *GOTCHA BRO!!!....PICS PARA EL LUCKYCHARM!
> *


orale


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 10:30 PM~17942472
> *WATS UP...HOW YOU BEEN
> *


good and u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 1 2010, 11:43 PM~17942537
> *SAME AND BUYING PARTS FOR THE BIKE
> *


HOW OLD R U BRO?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 11:51 PM~17942562
> *HOW OLD R U BRO?
> *


14


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 2 2010, 12:40 AM~17942807
> *14
> *


U GOT SOME CUTE FRIENDS ON MYSPACE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 11:23 PM~17942425
> *Q-VO DOGG!!!.....WHERE THE BIKES at???
> *


GETING SOME WORK DONE.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 2 2010, 01:00 AM~17942881
> *GETING SOME WORK DONE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!....BETTER BE LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Q-VO FAMILIA ITS FRIDAYS :cheesy: THANK GOD HURRICANE ALEX DIDNT PASS THRU LAREDO :run: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 2 2010, 06:03 AM~17943342
> *Q-VO FAMILIA ITS FRIDAYS  :cheesy:  THANK GOD HURRICANE ALEX DIDNT PASS THRU LAREDO  :run:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!....GLAD U GUYS R SAFE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 2 2010, 10:20 AM~17944858
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!....GLAD U GUYS R SAFE!
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY GOODTIMERS. 



LETS POST BUNCH OF PICS OF ALL THE GT BIKES AND THE BIKES THAT ARE SOON TO BE OUT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION</span> <span style=\'color:red\'>I GOT OTHER PARTS BUT THOSE TOP SECRET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LA MOST WANTED


----------



## popejoy2010

You all are some talented group of people, these bikes are beautiful and artful..Never saw bikes like this when I was a kid...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 2 2010, 10:20 AM~17944858
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!....GLAD U GUYS R SAFE!
> *


THANK YOU FLEET AND LIL G :biggrin: WE NEVER HAD ONE HIT THE LDO BUT THIS ONE WAS CLOSE :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17945385
> *You all are some talented group of people, these bikes are beautiful and artful..Never saw bikes like this when I was a kid...
> *



THANKS BRO.  WE GOODTIMERS TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE THE BIKE CLUB LOOK BETTER AND BETTER EVERY MONTH. AND HELP OUR KIDS OUT OR OTHER TO STAY OUT OF TROUBLE AND BUILD THERE BIKES. GOODTIMES DOESNT THINK ABOUT THERE SELF WE THINK ABOUT OTHERS AND OUR FAMILY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 2 2010, 11:26 AM~17945437
> *THANK YOU FLEET AND LIL G :biggrin: WE NEVER HAD ONE HIT THE LDO BUT THIS ONE WAS CLOSE :wow:
> *


HOW YOUR FAMILY AND GT RIDERS OUT THERE IN TEXAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL MIA BIKE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 2 2010, 11:35 AM~17945515
> *HOW YOUR FAMILY AND GT RIDERS OUT THERE IN TEXAS
> *


WE DOING GREAT "G" ALOT OF RAIN BUT WHAT THE HELL LETS TURN ON THE BBQ PIT AND FINISH THE DAM TURNTABLE I ONLY GOT 17 DAYS TO FINISH IT TO MUCH SLACKING OFF :happysad: CAR SHOW IS ON THE 18 SO DAM.MY FAMILY & THE GT CREW AND LOWRIDER STYLE IS SUPER HAPPY THAT WE GOING TO KICK BACK TOGETHER AT THE SHOW.MY WIFE IS OUR BOOK KEEPER AND SHE GOT US INDOOR SPOTS :biggrin: THATS MY GIRL :thumbsup: NOW SHES LIKE ALL GT FAN WHATEVER IT TAKES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 2 2010, 11:51 AM~17945661
> *WE DOING GREAT "G" ALOT OF RAIN BUT WHAT THE HELL LETS TURN ON THE BBQ PIT AND FINISH THE DAM TURNTABLE I ONLY GOT 17 DAYS TO FINISH IT TO MUCH SLACKING OFF :happysad: CAR SHOW IS ON THE 18 SO DAM.MY FAMILY & THE GT CREW AND LOWRIDER STYLE IS SUPER HAPPY THAT WE GOING TO KICK BACK TOGETHER AT THE SHOW.MY WIFE IS OUR BOOK KEEPER AND SHE GOT US INDOOR SPOTS  :biggrin:  THATS MY GIRL :thumbsup: NOW SHES LIKE ALL GT FAN WHATEVER IT TAKES
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR THAT EVERYBODY IN THE GT FAMILY IS HAPPY. THATS WHAT WE WANT TO HEAR.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 2 2010, 12:38 PM~17946084
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR THAT EVERYBODY IN THE GT FAMILY IS HAPPY. THATS WHAT WE WANT TO HEAR.
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: TOP SECRET FILES GOING YOUR WAY :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 2 2010, 12:58 PM~17946302
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  TOP SECRET FILES GOING YOUR WAY :ninja:  :ninja:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

HELOOW GT FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 2 2010, 05:34 PM~17948523
> *HELOOW GT FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17948630
> *WHATS UP DAVID.
> *


HEY WUZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY I JUST GOT MY RIME BAKE FROM THE CROM GUY!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 3 2010, 10:43 AM~17952705
> *GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY I JUST GOT MY RIME BAKE FROM THE CROM GUY!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: cant wait to see them. 

hey rubin told me to tell u when are you guys ready to go to wiro becuase vegas is almost here and he going to be busy.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 3 2010, 09:58 AM~17952791
> *WHAT IT DEW
> *


what's up homie


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 3 2010, 10:52 AM~17952756
> *:biggrin:  cant wait to see them.
> 
> hey rubin told me to tell u when are you guys ready to go to wiro becuase vegas is almost here and he going to be busy.
> *


IM GOING TO WAIT ON IT BECAUSE WE ARE SHORT ON CASH SO I WILL LET U KNOW THANKS ANY WAIS. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 3 2010, 12:16 PM~17953220
> *IM GOING TO WAIT ON IT BECAUSE WE ARE SHORT ON CASH SO I WILL LET U KNOW THANKS ANY WAIS. :biggrin:
> *


IM GETTING READY FOR TOMORROW!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 3 2010, 04:16 PM~17954359
> *IM GETTING READY FOR TOMORROW!!
> *


we are going to be at ur house at 4:30. :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 3 2010, 06:02 PM~17954825
> *we are going to be at ur house at 4:30. :wow:
> *


ORALE!!.....IMA GO TO SLEEP EARLY TONITE!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 3 2010, 06:04 PM~17954835
> *ORALE!!.....IMA GO TO SLEEP EARLY TONITE!
> *


o porque le pregunte a kika i me dijo que no iba a ir??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 3 2010, 06:59 PM~17955093
> *o porque le pregunte a kika i me dijo que no iba a ir??
> *


LET ME CALL HER THEN ILL IT U UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 3 2010, 11:35 AM~17953032
> *what's up homie
> *


WAS GOOD HOWS THE WEEKEND GOING FOR YOU?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 3 2010, 08:19 PM~17955829
> *WAS GOOD HOWS THE WEEKEND GOING FOR YOU?
> *


good just with family and u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 3 2010, 12:16 PM~17953220
> *IM GOING TO WAIT ON IT BECAUSE WE ARE SHORT ON CASH SO I WILL LET U KNOW THANKS ANY WAIS. :biggrin:
> *



cool  we r ready when ur ready bro.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 4 2010, 12:44 AM~17956773
> *good just with family and u
> *


KOOL SAME THING OVER HERE NO MONEY TO BE PARTYING JUST CHILLING AND ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## 96lincoln

wtas up homies hows the GOODTIMERS any of u guys got a steerring tube dat fit a lil chik


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_83dcd721e11a448796ca23429d55f76d[1].jpg[/IMG]


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ANOTHER SHOW :0 :cheesy: GREAT JOB GTIMERS :thumbsup:


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 17 2010, 10:35 AM~17815195
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :drama:
> *


chould you pm me soon please thank you if any one talks to her let her know i whould like to talk to her about something  thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 5 2010, 11:00 AM~17964027
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_83dcd721e11a448796ca23429d55f76d[1].jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK TO ALL THE BIKES THAT MADE IT N CONGRATZ TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!....I TOOK 3RD PLACE FULL CUSTOM!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 5 2010, 11:20 AM~17964139
> *ANOTHER SHOW  :0  :cheesy:  GREAT JOB GTIMERS  :thumbsup:
> *


CALI'S BEST SHOW TIME IS RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia
:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 5 2010, 08:12 PM~17968233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 08:16 PM~17968263
> *more pics!!!
> *


 U WERE THE PAPARATZI YESTERDAY WHAT HAPEND???? LOL


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 5 2010, 08:27 PM~17968380
> *U WERE THE PAPARATZI YESTERDAY WHAT HAPEND???? LOL
> *


was my girl there???? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 5 2010, 08:27 PM~17968380
> *U WERE THE PAPARATZI YESTERDAY WHAT HAPEND???? LOL
> *


BUT I WAS USING UR CAMERA!!! :banghead:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 08:29 PM~17968400
> *was my girl there???? :biggrin:
> *


NOT THIS TIME!!...I TOLD HER NOT TO BE THERE!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17968447
> *NOT THIS TIME!!...I TOLD HER NOT TO BE THERE!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


thats not nice lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 08:33 PM~17968474
> *thats not nice lol
> *


THEN SHE WAS GONNA BE ALL OVER ME!!!>...N I DIDNT WANT THAT!!!....I COULDNT TAKE PICS OF GIRLS CUZ I DIDNT HAVE MY CAMERA!!!....I WAS USING DAVID'S WIFE'S CAMERA!>...N I DIDNT WANNA BE DISRESPECTFUL!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 5 2010, 08:36 PM~17968508
> *THEN SHE WAS GONNA BE ALL OVER ME!!!>...N I DIDNT WANT THAT!!!....I COULDNT TAKE PICS OF GIRLS CUZ I DIDNT HAVE MY CAMERA!!!....I WAS USING DAVID'S WIFE'S CAMERA!>...N I DIDNT WANNA BE DISRESPECTFUL!
> *


oh stop it lol j/k 
then were are the pics of the bikes and cars????lol j/k


----------



## LocoSoCal

*a BIG Congrats to GOODTIMES at the Torres Empire Car Show* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17968546
> *oh stop it lol  j/k
> then were are the pics of the bikes and cars????lol j/k
> *


DAVID POST THEM UP!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 5 2010, 09:05 PM~17968809
> *a BIG Congrats to GOODTIMES at the Torres Empire Car Show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!!!...IT WAS COOL GETTING A CHANCE TO TALK TO U!!!....


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

VERY PROUD OF YOU ALL BIKE CLUB WELL RESPECTED IN THIS GAME NOW MAD PROPS 2 ALL ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR WHAT YOU ALL DO FOR THE GT FAM


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD DAVID :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Jul 6 2010, 06:03 AM~17971311-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAS GOOD DAVID  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--GT- RAY_@Jul 6 2010, 01:51 AM~17970845
> *WATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q-VO HOMIES!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 10:32 AM~17972669
> *Q-VO HOMIES!!
> *


Q-VO FLEET WHERE THE CHICKS PICS FROM THE SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CONGRATS TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS. WHO WON WHAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 11:39 AM~17973146
> *Q-VO FLEET WHERE THE CHICKS PICS FROM THE SHOW?  :biggrin:
> *


NO CHICKS THIS TIME!!>..I DIDNT HAVE MY CAMERA!!!>..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 06:27 PM~17976784
> *NO CHICKS THIS TIME!!>..I DIDNT HAVE MY CAMERA!!!>..
> *


  :angry: LOL THATS KOOL :biggrin: 

DID YOU PLACE?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 07:16 PM~17977315
> *  :angry:  LOL THATS KOOL :biggrin:
> 
> DID YOU PLACE?
> *


SIMON!....I GOT THIRD FULL CUSTOM!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHO PLACE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 07:29 PM~17977481
> *SIMON!....I GOT THIRD FULL CUSTOM!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 07:38 PM~17977598
> *WHO PLACE.
> *


EVERYBODY PLACED!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 07:39 PM~17977618
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: BADASS :thumbsup:
> *


IM ADDING MURALS TO MY BIKE BEFORE THE 25TH!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 07:41 PM~17977635
> *EVERYBODY PLACED!!
> *


WHO EVERBODY :dunno:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 07:41 PM~17977642
> *IM ADDING MURALS TO MY BIKE BEFORE THE 25TH!!
> *


 :0 some body wants 1st :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17977653
> *WHO EVERBODY  :dunno:
> *


IMA SAY ALL IM SURE OF....
DAVID GOT 1ST WITH BOTH TRIKES
WENDY GOT 1ST
THE BLUE TRIKE FROM OC GOT 1ST
JESSE FROM THE 818 GOT 1ST I THINK
BOYS ENVY 1ST TOO I THINLK
ME THIRD IDK ABOUT THE GUY FROM IE
I THINK THATS IT....SORRY IF I MISSED SOMEBODY!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17977659
> *:0 some body wants 1st :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 07:41 PM~17977635
> *EVERYBODY PLACED!!
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 WWWWWWHAT????? :cheesy: BADASS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 07:41 PM~17977642
> *IM ADDING MURALS TO MY BIKE BEFORE THE 25TH!!
> *


NICE :cheesy: WHAT ARE YOU GONNA PAINT ON IT?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17977659
> *:0 some body wants 1st :0
> *


X2 :biggrin: WHAT IT DEW LESSTIME :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17977653
> *WHO EVERBODY  :dunno:
> *


WHAT IT DO LIL G :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 07:53 PM~17977773
> *NICE :cheesy:  WHAT ARE YOU GONNA PAINT ON IT?
> *


ALL MY GOOD THINGS!!
SOME ANGELS,CLOWNS,LEAFS!!!,STARS LETTERS 805 N GT!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 07:55 PM~17977801
> *X2 :biggrin:  WHAT IT DEW LESSTIME :wave:
> *


same ol same ol hows your end 
oh i just got one of them stingray choppers for ten buck so i been riding it around then looking to see the new pics from the weekend 

still have your frame


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17977856
> *same ol same ol hows your end
> oh i just got  one of them stingray  choppers for ten buck so i been riding it around then looking to see the new pics from the weekend
> 
> still have your frame
> *


POST PICS OF IT!


----------



## lesstime

as soon as my wife get back from the movies


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:16 PM~17978025
> *as soon as my wife get back from the movies
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ....UR NOT WITH HER IN THE MOVIES??????U WANNA BORRROW MY PHONE BRO???"


----------



## lesstime

naw i hate the movie and t.v
yeah send it up lol
i have a cam that i can use but she got the mem card in her phone and i dont havve the usb cord anymore damn dog ate it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:27 PM~17978143
> *naw i hate the movie and t.v
> yeah send it up lol
> i have a cam that i can use but she got the mem card in her phone and i dont havve the usb cord anymore damn dog ate it
> *


PINCHE PERRO!!...I HATE WHEN DOGS DO SHIT LIKE THAT!!>...I TREAT MY CUZINS DOGS SO BAD!!


----------



## lesstime

lol thats why shes out doors now no more a/c or heater for her


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:29 PM~17978172
> *lol thats why shes out doors now no more a/c or heater for her
> *


THATS GOOD!!!...MY CUZINS PANIK WHEN THEY SEE ME!!! :biggrin: ....WHEN I GOT HOME THEY WERE N MY BED WITH MY CUZIN WATCHING TV....OH MY GOD THAT GOT ME SO MAD!!>...I KICKED EVERYBODY OUTTA MY ROOM!!


----------



## lesstime

lol they keep it warm for you lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:33 PM~17978222
> *lol they keep it warm for you lol
> *


FUCK NO!!!...THEY LEAVE IT ALL HAIRY!!!...  ....


----------



## lesstime

lol that funnie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:36 PM~17978252
> *lol that funnie
> *


THE WORST IS THAT IM ALWAYS CLEANING MY ROOM....N MY CUZINS MAKE A BIG MESS!!!


----------



## lesstime

lol lock your door


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:38 PM~17978277
> *lol lock your door
> *


I DONT HAVE A KEY!


----------



## lesstime

dude a key is like a buck lol
a whole new handle is like ten
lol
pics coming soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17978420
> *dude  a key is like a buck lol
> a whole new handle is like ten
> lol
> pics coming soon
> *


HAHA I KNOW BUT ITS NOT MY HOUSE!!!....ITS MY AUNTS!....


----------



## lesstime

oh you didnt say that lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 08:53 PM~17978492
> *oh you didnt say that lol
> *


U NEVER ASK!!!LOL....HOW R THE BIKES GOING??


----------



## lesstime

they are coming along i should have the green bike here tomorrow some parts for it thurs day and the badage and bar friday i hope 
am hoping to get all the welding done on my little grils bike tomorrow also and sent out for paint :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17977856
> *same ol same ol hows your end
> oh i just got  one of them stingray  choppers for ten buck so i been riding it around then looking to see the new pics from the weekend
> 
> still have your frame
> *



:cheesy: KOOL DAM MAN IM SO SORRY FOR THE DAM HOLD UP ON MY END STILL TRYING TO FIX THE DAM BANK THING THEY HAVENT FOUND THE PERSON THAT STOLED MY MONEY  LET ME TRY MY BEST TO GET IT THIS UPCOMEING WEEK


----------



## lesstime

no biggie bro it not like every one wanted it lol the one other cat that wanted it has not been on in some time so just let me know when ever dont matter


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17978628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are coming along i should have the green bike here tomorrow some parts for it thurs day and the badage and bar friday i hope
> am hoping to get all the welding done on my little grils bike tomorrow also and sent out for paint  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA WHEN THOSE CAME I OUT I WANTED ONE SO BAD!....BUT THEN I HAD A CHOCIE TO MAKE BETWEEN THAT BIKE OR A LOW LOW....I CHOSE LOWLOW!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 1 2010, 12:48 AM~17933249
> *ILL AGGREE ON THE 58 N 63 THATS ALL
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17978850
> *no biggie bro it not like every one wanted it lol the one other cat that wanted it has not been on in some time so just let me know when ever dont matter
> *


GOT IT THANX AGIAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## lesstime

yeah i know when they came out i wanted it hella bad but ended up having a nother kid who i dont regreat at all i love here 
so i never got one so i was on craigs list today and some lady posted it for 20 i told her i can come after 7 i did and told her ill give you 10 she was are you gong to cut it up said no she said ok 

ending in me having a chopper:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 09:21 PM~17978861
> *HAHA WHEN THOSE CAME I OUT I WANTED ONE SO BAD!....BUT THEN I HAD A CHOCIE TO MAKE BETWEEN THAT BIKE OR A LOW LOW....I CHOSE LOWLOW!
> *


GREAT CHOICE :biggrin: ITS CLEAN BUT IM NOT INTO CHOPPERS


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17978899
> *GOT IT THANX AGIAN FOR ALL YOUR HELP
> *


no biggie anytime


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17978895
> *  :biggrin:
> *


SO U BETTER TAKE ME ON A RIDE HOMIE!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17978916
> *GREAT CHOICE :biggrin:  ITS CLEAN BUT IM NOT INTO CHOPPERS
> *


X2...BUT THEY FUN TO ROLL ON!


----------



## lesstime

anyof you seen a chopper bike topic in here????


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17978916
> *GREAT CHOICE :biggrin:  ITS CLEAN BUT IM NOT INTO CHOPPERS
> *


me neather wait till you see what in store for it hehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: 
can you say BAAAGGGEEEERRRR


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17978939
> *anyof you seen a chopper bike topic in here????
> *


OH YEA I FORGOT ABOUT THAT MY BAD I FORGOT I POSTED THERE THEY BUILD SOME REAL NICE CHOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17978938
> *X2...BUT THEY FUN TO ROLL ON!
> *


YEP it was kinda cool to cruzie i it around people pointing :biggrin: saying you make that lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17978982
> *YEP it was kinda cool to cruzie i it around people pointing  :biggrin:  saying you make that lol
> *


NEVER CRUISERED ON ONE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17978976
> *OH YEA I FORGOT ABOUT THAT MY BAD I FORGOT I POSTED THERE THEY BUILD SOME REAL NICE CHOPPERS :biggrin:
> *


what????


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17979011
> *what????
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: OH NO ITS THAT MOTOR ON BIKE TOPIC I THINK IS THE NAME :happysad: NEVER MINE


----------



## lesstime

oh lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17978939
> *anyof you seen a chopper bike topic in here????
> *


ITHINK THERE USED TO BE ONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 10:46 PM~17979815
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


wuz up!//


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 11:03 PM~17979990
> *wuz up!//
> *


NADA JUST CHILLN HERE AT MY HOUSE FROM LONG DAY. AND YOU


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 11:08 PM~17980039
> *NADA JUST CHILLN HERE AT MY HOUSE FROM LONG DAY. AND YOU
> *


ugghhhh just finished my room!!>...it took me about 4 hrs to do it!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 11:13 PM~17980067
> *ugghhhh just finished my room!!>...it took me about 4 hrs to do it!!....
> *



SAME HERE. HOW WAS THE SHOW ALOT FINE ASS GIRLS OR WHAT. :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 6 2010, 11:19 PM~17980116
> *what's up GOOD TIMERS
> *



WHATS UP GEE HOW U BEEN


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 10:23 PM~17980149
> *WHATS UP GEE HOW U BEEN
> *


good just chilling u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2010, 11:15 PM~17980079
> *SAME HERE. HOW WAS THE SHOW ALOT FINE ASS GIRLS OR WHAT.  :biggrin:
> *


naaa...A FEW CUTE MODELS....BUT SOMEONE BLEW OFF MY MIND!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2010, 11:46 PM~17980303
> *naaa...A FEW CUTE MODELS....BUT SOMEONE BLEW OFF MY MIND!!!
> *


 :wow: WHAT U MEAN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 6 2010, 11:34 PM~17980224
> *good just chilling u
> *



HERE TRYN TO GET ORAGNIZE TO START STUDYN FOR THE MARINES AGAIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

NEW PROJECT FOR THE 805 CHAPTER. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 7 2010, 04:45 PM~17985706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PROJECT FOR THE 805 CHAPTER. :biggrin:
> *


MIRALO!!!! :0 :0 ......MOTIVATION!!!>..THATS WUT I NEED N U GOT ME!!!!....TIME TO REP THE CAR CHAPTER TOO!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 7 2010, 01:04 AM~17980714
> *:wow: WHAT U MEAN
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 7 2010, 04:45 PM~17985706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PROJECT FOR THE 805 CHAPTER. :biggrin:
> *



LETS HOPP IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOT BAD NEWS TODAY GT EDITION IS DOING BAD. THE CLEAR IS BUBBLING AND DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG I HOPE IT GETS BETTER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 09:59 AM~17992242
> *GOT BAD NEWS TODAY GT EDITION IS DOING BAD. THE CLEAR IS BUBBLING AND DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG I HOPE IT GETS BETTER.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

O WELL SHIT HAPPEN IT WILL JUST TAKE LONGER FOR THE BIKE, :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 09:57 AM~17992224
> *LETS HOPP IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i gatet 4 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 8 2010, 07:29 PM~17997213
> *thats what i  gatet 4 :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW U HAVE HOW HIGH HYDROLIC CLOSE TO YOU. THATS BIG JOHN OR YOU GOT CHILD FROM SAN DIEGO. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 8 2010, 07:29 PM~17997213
> *thats what i  gatet 4 :biggrin:
> *


HOPE ITS TRUE!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 07:28 PM~17997193
> *O WELL SHIT HAPPEN IT WILL JUST TAKE LONGER FOR THE BIKE,  :happysad:
> *


THATS HOW MINE WAS!!!....TOOK A LONG TIME!!>...BETTER TAKE IT SLOW!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 8 2010, 10:55 PM~17999524
> *THATS HOW MINE WAS!!!....TOOK A LONG TIME!!>...BETTER TAKE IT SLOW!!
> *



I KNOW O WELL GIVES ME MORE TIME TO BUY ALL THE PARTS QUICKER INSTEAD OF GETTN MURALS THAT WHAT I HAD THE MONEY FOR NOW LETS HOPE I GET THE PARTS :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 11:58 PM~17999885
> *I KNOW O WELL GIVES ME MORE TIME TO BUY ALL THE PARTS QUICKER INSTEAD OF GETTN MURALS THAT WHAT I HAD THE MONEY FOR NOW LETS HOPE I GET THE PARTS  :happysad:
> *


JUST TAKE UR TIME G'!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 9 2010, 12:03 AM~17999905
> *JUST TAKE UR TIME G'!!!....
> *



HEY TELL UR CUZN I STIL HAVE HER MONEY. THAT IM SORRY THAT THE GUY IS TAKING LONG TIME.


----------



## Fleetangel

> HEY TELL UR CUZN I STIL HAVE HER MONEY. THAT IM SORRY THAT THE GUY IS TAKING LONG TIME.
> [/quote
> 
> AIGHT I WILL!!.....IS HE STILL DOING THEM THO??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> HEY TELL UR CUZN I STIL HAVE HER MONEY. THAT IM SORRY THAT THE GUY IS TAKING LONG TIME.
> [/quote
> 
> AIGHT I WILL!!.....IS HE STILL DOING THEM THO??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK HE HAD FAMILY PROBLEMS AND NOW THE MACHINE BROKE DOWN
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 9 2010, 12:40 AM~18000031
> *IDK HE HAD FAMILY PROBLEMS AND NOW THE MACHINE BROKE DOWN
> *


damn that suckz!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 9 2010, 10:31 AM~18002317
> *damn that suckz!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:59 AM~18002503
> *:yessad:
> *


WHY DONT U GUYZ GO TO JAGSTER THEN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 9 2010, 11:00 AM~18002507
> *WHY DONT U GUYZ GO TO JAGSTER THEN?
> *



WELL HE GOING TO GET THE MACHINE WORKING AGAIN SO ILL SEE WHATS UP IF NOT THAT PROBABLY THE BEST THING TO DO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 9 2010, 12:21 PM~18003127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IVE NEVER BEEN TO WITTIER!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 9 2010, 02:50 PM~18004462
> *IVE NEVER BEEN TO WITTIER!!
> *



U NEED TO COME. BAD ASS SHOW. ALOT SEXXY LADYS AND CLEAN RIDES.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 9 2010, 03:10 PM~18004693
> *U NEED TO COME. BAD ASS SHOW. ALOT SEXXY LADYS AND CLEAN RIDES.
> *


WILL TRY TO MAKE IT!


----------



## lesstime

whats up every one 
fleet you should go and take you cam this time


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 9 2010, 03:17 PM~18004753
> *whats up every one
> fleet you should go and take you cam this time
> *


ILL TRY!!>...IVE BEEN WANTING TO GO TO WITTIER SO BAD!!....


----------



## lesstime

you get anything done on your bike in the last few days???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 9 2010, 03:22 PM~18004804
> *you get anything done on your bike in the last few days???
> *


NAAA....ITS JUST SITTING THERE!!......IM WORKING ON THE PEDAL CAR FIRST!!...WANNA BUST IT OUT ON AUGUST


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 9 2010, 10:09 PM~18007879
> *WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!>..LONG TIME NO TALK DOGGIE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS  

JULIETAS DRAMA QUEEN DISPLAY FOR SALE $$$$$$$ $450.00 FOR GOODTIMERS LET ME KNOW 818-979-3283


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 10 2010, 02:00 AM~18008950
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> 
> JULIETAS DRAMA QUEEN  DISPLAY FOR SALE $$$$$$$  $450.00 FOR GOODTIMERS    LET ME KNOW  818-979-3283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill pass the word around!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 10 2010, 02:08 AM~18008958
> *ill pass the word around!
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 10 2010, 02:00 AM~18008950
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> 
> JULIETAS DRAMA QUEEN  DISPLAY FOR SALE $$$$$$$  $450.00 FOR GOODTIMERS    LET ME KNOW  818-979-3283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IF IT DIDNT HAVE A CROWN I WOULD HAD GOT IT FOR GT EDITION.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS.


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 08:17 AM~18009992
> *GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS.
> *


what's up pj


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## eric in cali

http://www.myspace.com/485273313
THIS GUY(PERAONON THE MYSPACE) STATES HE A MEMBER OF YOUR CLUB. ,,HE HAS A PIC OF ONE OF MY BIKE,,,I CANT SPEEK FOR THE OTHER BIKES .HES CLAIMIN TO OF BUILT ,,,I WANT MINE OF IF HES A MEMBER ,,,,CLAIMIN OTHER PEOPLES BIKES FOR HIS WORK IS NOT REPPIN YOUR CLUB TO WELL ,,,,THIS COULD GET UGLY WITH ALL THESE BIKES ,, PLEASE LOOK INTO IT AND REMOVE MINE ASAP ....PLEASE PM THE RESOLTS
THANK YOU 
NOTE THIS IS THE PIC DISPLAYED


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP GOODTIMERS!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 10 2010, 09:16 PM~18013953
> *http://www.myspace.com/485273313
> THIS GUY(PERAONON THE MYSPACE) STATES HE A MEMBER OF YOUR CLUB. ,,HE HAS A PIC OF ONE OF MY BIKE,,,I CANT SPEEK FOR THE OTHER BIKES .HES CLAIMIN TO OF BUILT ,,,I WANT MINE OF IF HES A MEMBER ,,,,CLAIMIN OTHER PEOPLES BIKES FOR HIS WORK IS NOT REPPIN YOUR CLUB TO WELL ,,,,THIS COULD GET UGLY WITH ALL THESE BIKES ,, PLEASE LOOK INTO IT AND REMOVE MINE ASAP ....PLEASE PM  THE RESOLTS
> THANK YOU
> NOTE THIS IS THE PIC DISPLAYED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT EDITION *</span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES


----------



## eric in cali

NICE BIKE BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*I NEED 5 BIKES FOR JULY 17 2010 FOR A CAR SHOW IN GLENDALE CITY FOR MY JOB BOOTH TO GET PEOPLE TO COME LOOK WHAT WE ARE GIVING AWAY. ITS FREE AND ALL WE GOT TO DO IS POST ARE BIKES THERE. ITS A NICE BIG CAR SHOW ON A STREET. AND HAVE ALOTS THINGS FOR THE KIDS. LET ME KNOW PLEASE THANK YOU PAUL JR 323 919 3401*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@Jul 10 2010, 11:10 PM~18014658
> *NICE BIKE BRO
> *



THANKS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 11:10 PM~18014664
> *I NEED 5 BIKES FOR JULY 17 2010 FOR A CAR SHOW IN GLENDALE CITY FOR MY JOB BOOTH TO GET PEOPLE TO COME LOOK WHAT WE ARE GIVING AWAY. ITS FREE AND ALL WE GOT TO DO IS POST ARE BIKES THERE. ITS A NICE BIG CAR SHOW ON A STREET. AND HAVE ALOTS THINGS FOR THE KIDS. LET ME KNOW PLEASE THANK YOU PAUL JR 323 919 3401
> *


wegot a show in the 805 that day!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 11 2010, 01:43 AM~18015421
> *wegot a show in the 805  that day!
> *


WATS UP FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 11 2010, 01:44 AM~18015424
> *WATS UP FLEET
> *


barely gettin home from a kickbackj n u"?


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP GT FAMILIA JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE FROM MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC























STREET NATIONZ N USUAL SUSPECTS MESSING AROUND LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 11 2010, 09:10 PM~18020830
> *WAT UP GT FAMILIA JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE FROM MARYLAND WASHINGTON DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET NATIONZ N USUAL SUSPECTS MESSING AROUND LOL
> *


LOOKING GOOD G'!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 11 2010, 10:27 PM~18021480
> *LOOKING GOOD G'!
> *


GRACIAS FLEET HOWS THE WEST COAST LIFE?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 11 2010, 10:34 PM~18021524
> *GRACIAS FLEET HOWS THE WEST COAST LIFE?
> *


ITS ALL GOOD!!...DIDNT SHOWED TODAY!!...I HAD TO WORK!!!....BUT NEXT SATURDAY IM GOING TO A LOCAL SHOW!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 11 2010, 10:39 PM~18021560
> *ITS ALL GOOD!!...DIDNT SHOWED TODAY!!...I HAD TO WORK!!!....BUT NEXT SATURDAY IM GOING TO A LOCAL SHOW!!
> *


ORALE DATS WATS UP TAKE PICS OF LAS VIEJAS DIS TIME LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 11 2010, 11:03 PM~18021705
> *ORALE DATS WATS UP TAKE PICS OF LAS VIEJAS DIS TIME LOL
> *


I WILL BRO!!!....GONNA GET THE CAMERA READY TONITE!!!>... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 11 2010, 11:11 PM~18021762
> *:biggrin:
> I WILL BRO!!!....GONNA GET THE CAMERA READY TONITE!!!>... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PUT ONE UNDER DA MIRRORS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 11 2010, 11:41 PM~18021939
> *PUT ONE UNDER DA MIRRORS  :biggrin:
> *


I ALWAYS WALK MY BIKE AROUND....BUT ILL HAVE SOMEONE CARRY A MIRROR!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 11 2010, 11:43 PM~18021953
> *I ALWAYS WALK MY BIKE AROUND....BUT ILL HAVE SOMEONE CARRY A MIRROR!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 10:43 PM~18014481
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIKE LOOKIN GOOD JR REAL GOOD


----------



## jreycadi81




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Jul 12 2010, 12:08 AM~18022075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOWS THE CADDY G'????.....TRAFFIC CAR SHOW IS ALMOST HERE!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 12:54 AM~18022346
> *HOWS THE CADDY G'????.....TRAFFIC CAR SHOW IS ALMOST HERE!!
> *


WAT UP FLEET


----------



## jreycadi81

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 12:54 AM~18022346
> *HOWS THE CADDY G'????.....TRAFFIC CAR SHOW IS ALMOST HERE!!
> *


its alright doggy need to do engine work n then get it sprayed...yea i know doggy...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 12 2010, 12:55 AM~18022351
> *WAT UP FLEET
> *


Q-VO!!>..IM JUST FIGHTING WITH A BITCH!!...SHE DOESNT LEAVE ME ALONE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Jul 12 2010, 12:59 AM~18022376
> *its alright doggy need to do engine work n then get it sprayed...yea i know doggy...
> *


HIT UP JOE!!....HES A PAINTER......GOTTA BE READY DOGG!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ME AND LILI PLACE AT THE IMPERIAL SHOW YESTERDAY I GOT 3RD AND LILI GOT 2ND IN TRIKES. ILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## lesstime

cool congrats and gt bike is looking hella sick


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 09:12 AM~18024016
> *ME AND LILI PLACE AT THE IMPERIAL SHOW YESTERDAY I GOT 3RD AND LILI GOT 2ND IN TRIKES. ILL POST PICS SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

thanks homies.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 12:19 PM~18025408
> *thanks homies.
> *


WHERE R THE PICS AT???


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18026901
> *WHERE R THE PICS AT???
> *



MY PHONE MESSN UP NO SIGNAL TO SEND PICS TO MY EMAIL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 12 2010, 03:20 PM~18027232
> *whatz up GOOD TIMERS
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:38 PM~18027446
> *MY PHONE MESSN UP NO SIGNAL TO SEND PICS TO MY EMAIL
> *


GO TO UR ROOF!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 03:44 PM~18027499
> *GO TO UR ROOF!!!....
> *



IT WONT GET SIGNAL IT GOT WET WHEN I WENT TO 6 FLAGS AND MESS SOMETHING UP :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:46 PM~18027524
> *IT WONT GET SIGNAL IT GOT WET WHEN I WENT TO 6 FLAGS AND MESS SOMETHING UP :angry:
> *


OH NO!!....WUT U BEEN UP TO G'?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 03:48 PM~18027550
> *OH NO!!....WUT U BEEN UP TO G'?
> *



NOTHING HUSTLING TRYN TO GET THE BIKE OUT. AND YOU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel, brownie_602

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:50 PM~18027566
> *NOTHING HUSTLING TRYN TO GET THE BIKE OUT. AND YOU
> *


SAME HERE....NEED TO ADD SOME SILVER LEAF TO MY BIKE....SINCE IT GOT SCRATCHED WHEN WE WNT TO THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO ALL THE BIKE CHAPTER. 



WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MEETING NEXT MONTH I WILL SET A DUE DATE. WE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT VEGAS AND UP DATE THE RULES. I WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYBODY COMES IN CALI AND OUT STATE GOODTIMERS I WANT YOU TO PUT YOUR 2 CENTS IN AND PM ME WHAT YOU WANT ME TO SAY FOR YOU. ME AND WENDY ARE GOING TO GET A DATE GOING FOR NEXT MONTH.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 03:51 PM~18027579
> *SAME HERE....NEED TO ADD SOME SILVER LEAF TO MY BIKE....SINCE IT GOT SCRATCHED WHEN WE WNT TO THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW
> *



FOR REAL WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:54 PM~18027622
> *TO ALL THE BIKE CHAPTER.
> WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MEETING NEXT MONTH I WILL SET A DUE DATE. WE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT VEGAS AND UP DATE THE RULES. I WANT TO MAKE SURE EVERYBODY COMES IN CALI AND OUT STATE GOODTIMERS I WANT YOU TO PUT YOUR 2 CENTS IN AND PM ME WHAT YOU WANT ME TO SAY FOR YOU. ME AND WENDY ARE GOING TO GET A DATE GOING FOR NEXT MONTH.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 03:54 PM~18027629
> *FOR REAL WHAT HAPPEN
> *


MY SEAT POST CAME OFF WHEN IT WAS IN THE TRAILER N SCRATCHED BEHIND THE SEAT POST! :angry:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 03:56 PM~18027646
> *MY SEAT POST CAME OFF WHEN IT WAS IN THE TRAILER N SCRATCHED BEHIND THE SEAT POST! :angry:
> *


THATS WHY I TELL U GUYS TO TIE UR BIKES SO I WONT HEAR IT THAT IS MY FOULT. U WERE THE ONE HOW TIDE THE BIKE FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 12 2010, 04:06 PM~18027758
> *THATS WHY I TELL U GUYS TO TIE UR BIKES SO I WONT HEAR IT THAT IS MY FOULT. U WERE THE ONE HOW TIDE THE BIKE FOR THE SHOW.
> *


I NEVER SAID IT WAS UR FAULT!!!!>...IT WAS MINE!!!!!...BUT I FORGOT MY SEAT WAS LOOSE!!!!....ITS ALL GOOD!!...SILVER LEAFING WILL TAKE CARE OF IT!! :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 03:56 PM~18027646
> *MY SEAT POST CAME OFF WHEN IT WAS IN THE TRAILER N SCRATCHED BEHIND THE SEAT POST! :angry:
> *



DAMN THATS CRAZY ARE U GETTING THOSE CUSTOM PARTS OFF SKYED 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 12 2010, 04:06 PM~18027758
> *THATS WHY I TELL U GUYS TO TIE UR BIKES SO I WONT HEAR IT THAT IS MY FOULT. U WERE THE ONE HOW TIDE THE BIKE FOR THE SHOW.
> *




WHATS UP DAVID


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 04:22 PM~18027928
> *DAMN THATS CRAZY ARE U GETTING THOSE CUSTOM PARTS OFF SKYED 1
> *


NAAA NOT ANYMORE....I WANT TO GET MY CAR FIRST...THEN CUSTOM PARTS FOR MY BIKE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 04:22 PM~18027932
> *NAAA NOT ANYMORE....I WANT TO GET MY CAR FIRST...THEN CUSTOM PARTS FOR MY BIKE!
> *



YOU SHOULD GET THEM BRO. STILL KEEP ADDING TO YOUR BIKE. WHAT KIND CAR YOU LOOKING FOR,.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 04:24 PM~18027946
> *YOU SHOULD GET THEM BRO. STILL KEEP ADDING TO YOUR BIKE. WHAT KIND CAR YOU LOOKING FOR,.
> *


I FOUND AN 83 MONTECARLO PROJECT!...RUNNING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18027951
> *I FOUND AN 83 MONTECARLO PROJECT!...RUNNING
> *


 :0 :0 :0 HOW MUCH


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18027957
> *:0  :0  :0 HOW MUCH
> *


600


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 04:26 PM~18027961
> *600
> *



DOES IT HAVE THE LUXURY SPORT FRONT END OR JUST THE REGULAR ONE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 10 2010, 10:43 PM~18014481
> *GT EDITION </span> <span style=\'color:red\'>UP DATES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LETS ITS ALL PRAY SO THIS BIKE DOESNT GET BUBBLES AGAIN. I NEED TO FINISH THIS BIKE I ALREADY GOT IMPALA FRAME THAT IM GOING TO START BUILDING UP I JUST NEED THE BODY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 04:27 PM~18027974
> *DOES IT HAVE THE LUXURY SPORT FRONT END OR JUST THE REGULAR ONE.
> *


THE REGULAR CL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 12 2010, 04:29 PM~18027991
> *LETS ITS ALL PRAY SO THIS BIKE DOESNT GET BUBBLES AGAIN. I NEED TO FINISH THIS BIKE I ALREADY GOT IMPALA FRAME THAT IM GOING TO START BUILDING UP I JUST NEED THE BODY
> *


GOOD LUCK G'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 04:30 PM~18027996
> *THE REGULAR CL
> *



MY DAD USE TO HAVE ONE. IT WAS LIFTED AND HE SOLD IT FOR THOUSAND


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey fellas ~boys envy~ checking in to see whats up :biggrin: btw congrats jr at the show yesterday! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

A few pics from Imperials show :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 12 2010, 08:30 PM~18030475
> *A few pics from  Imperials show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 12 2010, 08:27 PM~18030425
> *hey fellas ~boys envy~ checking in to see whats up :biggrin: btw congrats jr at the show yesterday! :thumbsup:
> *


WUZ UP GIRL!!>....DID U TAKE UR BIKE TO THE IMPERIALS SHOW??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 12 2010, 08:30 PM~18030475
> *A few pics from  Imperials show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS GUYS!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 12 2010, 11:51 PM~18032378
> *
> *


IT LOOKS SICK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 12 2010, 08:30 PM~18030475
> *A few pics from  Imperials show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 12 2010, 08:27 PM~18030425
> *hey fellas ~boys envy~ checking in to see whats up :biggrin: btw congrats jr at the show yesterday! :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 12 2010, 11:51 PM~18032378
> *
> *


NICE PICK :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18031345
> *WUZ UP GIRL!!>....DID U TAKE UR BIKE TO THE  IMPERIALS SHOW??
> *



Hey fleet! yeah i took it & represented but didnt place anything but its all good cuz im rollin with the GOODTIMES! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 06:32 PM~18039245
> *Hey fleet! yeah i took it & represented but didnt place anything but its all good cuz im rollin with the GOODTIMES! :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUZ UP GIRL!!!!....UR BIKE IS HELLA CLEAN!!>...WUT SHOW R U GOING NEXT??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 06:35 PM~18039266
> *THATS WUZ UP GIRL!!!!....UR BIKE IS HELLA CLEAN!!>...WUT SHOW R U GOING NEXT??
> *



thanks its seems like it never clean :cheesy: i'm not really sure whats coming up...i gotta check in & see...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18039344
> *thanks its seems like it never clean :cheesy:  i'm not really sure whats coming up...i gotta check in & see...
> *


COME OVER TO THE 805 ON THE 25TH!!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 06:46 PM~18039370
> *COME OVER TO THE 805 ON THE 25TH!!!
> *



whats going on over there on that day??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 06:50 PM~18039420
> *whats going on over there on that day??
> *


CAR SHOW N HOP!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 06:53 PM~18039450
> *CAR SHOW N HOP!
> *



thats cool ill check in with the pops to see :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 06:55 PM~18039470
> *thats cool ill check in with the pops to see :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE....ANY QUESTIONS TELL HIM TO PM ME!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 06:59 PM~18039523
> *FOR SURE....ANY QUESTIONS TELL HIM TO PM ME!
> *


kk you got it  so whats up whats new??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:02 PM~18039571
> *kk you got it    so whats up whats new??
> *


NOTHING SUMMERS BEEN REALLY BORING!!>...NOTHING FUN TO DO!>!>..ONLY SHOWS!!!....U?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18039582
> *NOTHING SUMMERS BEEN REALLY BORING!!>...NOTHING FUN TO DO!>!>..ONLY SHOWS!!!....U?
> *



same... lol stayin home & babysitting the lil sister somedays dont get around much cuz im always in the lowrider scene :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18039686
> *same... lol stayin home & babysitting the lil sister somedays dont get around much cuz im always in the lowrider scene :biggrin:
> *


I ALWAYS LIKE TO GO TO SHOWS RATHER THAN PARTIES!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18039734
> *I ALWAYS LIKE TO GO TO SHOWS RATHER THAN PARTIES!
> *



same here lol drama & problems & chaos hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: -GT- RAY, ~Boys Envy~, Fleetangel

WATS UP...HOWS EVERYONE BEEN???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:21 PM~18039800
> *same here lol drama & problems & chaos hahahaha
> *


YEAH!!>....SHOWS R WAY BETTER!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:24 PM~18039836
> *:wave:
> *


hey whats up??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Jul 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18039860-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, ~Boys Envy~, Fleetangel
> 
> WATS UP...HOWS EVERYONE BEEN???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:24 PM~18039836
> *:wave:
> *


WUZ UP LOKOS!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18039860
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, ~Boys Envy~, Fleetangel
> 
> WATS UP...HOWS EVERYONE BEEN???
> *



hey whats up ray how are you??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18039872
> *WUZ UP LOKOS!
> *


WAT UP FLEET...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18039887
> *WAT UP FLEET...
> *


JUST CHILLIN!! U?


----------



## Fleetangel

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Fleetangel, David Cervantes, ~Boys Envy~, relax63, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC

:0 :0 :0 ....GT RIDERSSSS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18039868
> *hey whats up??
> *


HELLO HOW ARE YOU


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18039865
> *YEAH!!>....SHOWS R WAY BETTER!!
> *



exactly what i say!! i wish someone could explain that to some of my friends that dont understand that its not something that you can take a break from its a lifestyle


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:28 PM~18039892
> *JUST CHILLIN!! U?
> *


SAME HERE AND WAITING FOR A FEW PARTS TO COME IN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18039860
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, ~Boys Envy~, Fleetangel
> 
> WATS UP...HOWS EVERYONE BEEN???
> *


WHATS UP GEE HOW U BEEN BRO HOW THE BIKE COMING ALONG.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18039885
> *hey whats up ray how are you??
> *


GOOD AND U???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:29 PM~18039904
> *HELLO HOW ARE YOU
> *



good what about you??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18039872
> *WUZ UP LOKOS!
> *


NADA JUST WORKING WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039916
> *WHATS UP GEE HOW U BEEN BRO HOW THE BIKE COMING ALONG.
> *


GOOD JUST WAITING FOR A FEW PARTS TO COME IN


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039920
> *GOOD  AND U???
> *



good whats up with you?? hows summer & when you comin to another show??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039925
> *good what about you??
> *


I BEEN GOOD JUST WORKING ALOT LIL STRESSN BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:31 PM~18039932
> *GOOD JUST WAITING FOR A FEW PARTS TO COME IN
> *



PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:31 PM~18039938
> *I BEEN GOOD JUST WORKING ALOT LIL STRESSN BUT ITS ALL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *



cool cool


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:29 PM~18039908
> *exactly what i say!! i wish someone could explain that to some of my friends that dont understand that its not something that you can take a break from its a lifestyle
> *


ITS ALL SAID!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:32 PM~18039942
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN  :biggrin:
> *


NAH THEY SHOULD BE HERE LATER THIS WEEK....I GOT A NEW RED SEAT, 2 GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS, AND SUM RED GRIPS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039929
> *NADA JUST WORKING WHAT ABOUT U
> *


RESTING FROM WORK!!>.. :0


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:31 PM~18039937
> *good whats up with you?? hows summer & when you comin to another show??
> *


SUMMER BEEN TO HOT HERE IN THE VALLEY...I GETS TO 115 DURING THE DAY....AND THE NEXT SHOW WE GOING TO IS THIS SATURDAY IN RIVERSIDE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:28 PM~18039900
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Fleetangel, David Cervantes, ~Boys Envy~, relax63, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC
> 
> :0  :0  :0 ....GT RIDERSSSS
> *


LETS POST PICS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18039960
> *ITS ALL SAID!!!!
> *



thanks ha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18039961
> *NAH THEY SHOULD BE HERE LATER THIS WEEK....I GOT A NEW RED SEAT, 2 GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS, AND SUM RED GRIPS
> *


THATS COOL BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.  JUST KEEP PUSHING


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18039990
> *THATS COOL BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.   JUST KEEP PUSHING
> *


O YEA FOR SURE...WILL KEEP THE FAM POSTED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18039959
> *cool cool
> *



ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:35 PM~18039978
> *SUMMER BEEN TO HOT HERE IN THE VALLEY...I GETS TO 115 DURING THE DAY....AND THE NEXT SHOW WE GOING TO IS THIS SATURDAY IN RIVERSIDE
> *



oh thats cool...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:34 PM~18039964
> *RESTING FROM WORK!!>.. :0
> *



JUST WAIT TO U BECOME A FULLTIME HAHA IT WILL KILL YOU. IM TRYN TO TAKE AS MUCH HOURS I CAN GET,


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:38 PM~18040004
> *JUST WAIT TO U BECOME A FULLTIME HAHA IT WILL KILL YOU. IM TRYN TO TAKE AS MUCH HOURS I CAN GET,
> *


MY JOB IS FREAKIN SLOW!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP DAVID AND RELAX 63 DONT BE SHY HOMIE'S TALK TO US :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18039994
> *ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS
> *



depends on the grades when school starts again


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:38 PM~18040003
> *oh thats cool...
> *


YEA WAT SHOW U GONNA TO NEXT???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:39 PM~18040014
> *MY JOB IS FREAKIN SLOW!!!
> *



SAME HERE THATS WHY IM ON THE INTERNET AND TALKING ON THE PHONE :biggrin: I LOVE THIS CITY JOB :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:40 PM~18040031
> *depends on the grades when school starts again
> *



I HOPE YOU DO REALLY GOOD. WE NEED A GOODTIMER LIKE YOU OUT THERE TO REPRESENT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:41 PM~18040043
> *SAME HERE THATS WHY IM ON THE INTERNET AND TALKING ON THE PHONE :biggrin:  I LOVE THIS CITY JOB :biggrin:
> *


U LUCKY!!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:41 PM~18040040
> *YEA WAT SHOW U GONNA TO NEXT???
> *



uumm not sure ... gotta find out whats coming up down here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 07:43 PM~18040056
> *U LUCKY!!!!....
> *



YOU SHOULD LOOK AROUND FOR JOB OPENING IN YOUR CITY


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:42 PM~18040052
> *I HOPE YOU DO REALLY GOOD. WE NEED A GOODTIMER LIKE YOU OUT THERE TO REPRESENT.
> *


im doing my best 
thanks just trying to push it for some new upgrades i should be getting some customized pedals soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:44 PM~18040072
> *uumm not sure ... gotta find out whats coming up down here
> *


HMM I DONT THINK I CAN STAND A JOB LIKE THAT!!>..I LIKE TO BE ACTIVE!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*ISAC'S BIKE-COWBOYS BIKE-*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18040093
> *waz up familia :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO DAVID....GOT THE FRIAS READY FOR FRIDAY???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:44 PM~18040072
> *uumm not sure ... gotta find out whats coming up down here
> *


O OKAY THEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18040090
> *im doing my best
> thanks just trying to push it for some new upgrades i should be getting some customized pedals soon
> *



I HOPE U DO GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW UPGRADES ON YOUR BIKE. YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18040093
> *waz up familia :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:48 PM~18040104
> *ISAC'S BIKE-COWBOYS BIKE-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18040328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: ....I DIDNT NOTICED I POSTED IT AT THE RIGHT TIME!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 04:54 AM~18033001
> *NICE PICK :biggrin:
> *


nice bike


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:51 PM~18040151
> *I HOPE U DO GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW UPGRADES ON YOUR BIKE. YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD.
> *



thanks just trying to go above & beyond...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

GOODTIMES For Life


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 14 2010, 09:02 AM~18044236
> *thanks just trying to go above & beyond...
> *


YEP YOU NEVER KNOW WHATS COMING NEXT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2010, 08:18 PM~18040471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE PIC.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 14 2010, 04:38 PM~18047257
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC.
> *


UR WELCOME G'!.....POST SOME MORE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LILVAGO84

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 13 2010, 07:48 PM~18040104
> *<span style='color:blue'>TTT :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 14 2010, 06:53 PM~18048340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey whats up ray??:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 15 2010, 06:08 PM~18057093
> *hey whats up ray??:biggrin:
> *


WATS UP


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 15 2010, 06:15 PM~18057145
> *WATS UP
> *



nothin much just tryin to survive this weather wat about you??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 15 2010, 06:24 PM~18057224
> *nothin much just tryin to survive this weather wat about you??
> *


SAME HERE.....AND TODAY I GFINALLY GOT MY SEAT


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 15 2010, 08:24 PM~18058537
> *what's up GOOD TIMERS
> *


WAT UP HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## -GT- RAY

*AND A FEW OTHER PARTS I'VE HAD*


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 16 2010, 12:22 AM~18059457
> *AND A FEW OTHER PARTS I'VE HAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool cool keep up the progress :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

LOOKING GOOD EVERYBODY!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 16 2010, 10:01 AM~18061234
> *LOOKING GOOD EVERYBODY!
> *



Everyone keep up the progress!! Were getting there!! TTT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 16 2010, 10:01 AM~18061234
> *LOOKING GOOD EVERYBODY!
> *



Everyone keep up the progress!! Were getting there!! TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

805 will be hitting a carshow in moorpark city.....we smashin'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD TO SEE ALL THE GOODTIMERS MOVING. LETS ALL KEEP PUSHING AND PUSH FOR THE PLAQS. TO SHOW PEOPLE WE ONE BIG GOODTIMES FAMILY


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 16 2010, 01:49 PM~18062972
> *all together GT riders for life no matter what!*


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18066095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18066095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD 805!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18071774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LOOK AT 805 BRINGING HOME ALL THE TROPHYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

waSSup good-times...
nice bikes...


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 18 2010, 03:35 AM~18073030
> *waSSup good-times...
> nice bikes...
> *


Q-VO CARNAL!>....THANX FOR THE GOOD COMMENT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18066095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES AND LATIN WORLD BACKING ME UP. 



















THE NEW GLENDALE CITY BIKES FOR COPS..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jul 16 2010, 07:32 PM~18064925
> *all together GT riders for life no matter what!
> *



X2


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 17 2010, 10:35 PM~18071774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*LOOKING GOOD 805 CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: 
AND ALSO CONGRATS TO JESSIE 818 ON HES WIN!!!!THANKS FOR REPPIN.... *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18066095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 19 2010, 01:33 PM~18083140
> *GOODTIMES AND LATIN WORLD BACKING ME UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEW GLENDALE CITY BIKES FOR COPS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin: 
DAM WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TOO THE ECONOMY IS
SO BAD THE COP IS LOOKING FOR A SECOND JOB AS A MODEL....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K
FUNNY PICTURE THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18083402
> *LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin:
> DAM WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TOO THE ECONOMY IS
> SO BAD THE COP IS LOOKING FOR A SECOND JOB AS A MODEL....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> FUNNY PICTURE THOUGH  :biggrin:
> *



I THOUGHT IT WAS PURTY GAY HE WANTED TO TAKE PICTURE ON THE BIKE. BUT ALOT THOSE PEOPLE DONT REALLY SEE THOSE KINDA BIKES.


----------



## classic53

what up Wendy it was good talking to you yesterday at the park .What up GOODTIMERS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 19 2010, 02:12 PM~18083554
> *what up Wendy it was good talking to you yesterday at the park .What up GOODTIMERS
> *


SAME HERE ELI IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU, RANDAH AND GIRLS AT THE
PARK.....I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED ON ALL THE INFO....  
SEE YOU GUYS SOON.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 19 2010, 02:07 PM~18083484
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS PURTY GAY HE WANTED TO TAKE PICTURE ON THE BIKE. BUT ALOT THOSE PEOPLE DONT REALLY SEE THOSE KINDA BIKES.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS KOOL.....YOU CAN TELL HE WAS HAVIN FUN.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 19 2010, 01:23 PM~18083654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS KOOL.....YOU CAN TELL HE WAS HAVIN FUN.....
> *


AT THE END WHEN MY JOB PACK UP AND LEFT. WE GOT THE BIKES PUT THEM IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET PEOPLE STARTED CROWD AND COPS THOUGHT SOMEONE WAS FIGHTING OR SOMETHING..LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 19 2010, 12:54 PM~18083355
> *LOOKING GOOD 805 CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> AND ALSO CONGRATS TO JESSIE 818 ON HES WIN!!!!THANKS FOR REPPIN....
> *


thanx wendy!!!....r u guys coming down on the 25th??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey homes whats up?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jul 19 2010, 04:22 PM~18085106-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~Boys Envy~_@Jul 19 2010, 04:06 PM~18084976
> *hey homes whats up?
> *


WUZ UP GTIMERS!


----------



## mr.casper

watup fleet? here some pics of a video shoot yesterday in maryland washington dc


----------



## relax63

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 17 2010, 09:38 PM~18071793
> *DAMN LOOK AT 805 BRINGING HOME ALL THE TROPHYS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hommie 818 was there 2 putting or part


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 19 2010, 04:01 PM~18084936
> *thanx wendy!!!....r u guys coming down on the 25th??
> *



IS IT WORTH GOING EVEN IF I DIDNT PRE REG. BECAUSE U KNOW HOW SHE SAID THERE LIMIT OF SPACE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by relax63_@Jul 19 2010, 05:37 PM~18085694
> *hommie 818 was there 2 putting or part
> *


MY BAD BRO....CONGRATS AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## -GT- RAY

ALSO HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PRINCESS UNIQUE...HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 19 2010, 07:54 PM~18087315
> *ALSO HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PRINCESS UNIQUE...HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY
> *


x2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 19 2010, 06:32 PM~18086174
> *IS IT WORTH GOING EVEN IF I DIDNT PRE REG. BECAUSE U KNOW HOW SHE SAID THERE LIMIT OF SPACE
> *


IT IS!...THERES ENOUGH SPACE BUT NOT FOR INDOORS....I DIDNT PRE REG EITHER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 19 2010, 05:07 PM~18085449
> *watup  fleet? here some pics of a video shoot yesterday in maryland washington dc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEY GOT SOME NICE BUMPERS!!!....WHERES THE VIDEO AT?


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 19 2010, 05:01 PM~18084936
> *thanx wendy!!!....r u guys coming down on the 25th??
> *



*IT LOOKS MOST LIKELY WE ARE....
STILL TRYIN TO RECOVER FROM COLORADO
ON THE FUNDS.....*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by relax63_@Jul 19 2010, 06:37 PM~18085694
> *hommie 818 was there 2 putting or part
> *



X2 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JOE......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 19 2010, 08:52 PM~18087272
> *MY BAD BRO....CONGRATS AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *



WHATS UP GT RAY  
HOWS EVERYTHIN GOING


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 20 2010, 07:56 AM~18091099
> *IT LOOKS MOST LIKELY WE ARE....
> STILL TRYIN TO RECOVER FROM COLORADO
> ON THE FUNDS.....
> *


ORALE!....ANYTHING U GUYS NEED LET US KNOW!!>...TELL US BOUT UR TRIP TO COLORADO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*ANY GOODTIMER GOING TO <span style=\'color:blue\'>SAN JOSE. </span>*


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 20 2010, 07:59 AM~18091120
> *WHATS UP GT RAY
> HOWS EVERYTHIN GOING
> *


GOOD AND GETTING CLOSER TO FINISHING MY BIKE.....


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 19 2010, 09:01 PM~18088174
> *DEY GOT SOME NICE BUMPERS!!!....WHERES THE VIDEO AT?
> *


 :roflmao: dont even know who da heck da RAPPER was ! I goggle him n no luck we left cuz they were bs to much so we dont know if we get a copy ill post it up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

whats good GOODTIMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 20 2010, 04:39 PM~18095525
> *whats good GOODTIMES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT
> *



JUST WORKING ON THE BIKES. WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 20 2010, 04:41 PM~18095546
> *JUST WORKING ON THE BIKES. WHAT ABOUT U
> *


chillin just trying to get stuff done have a good one


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW FAM :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider

Wat up GT :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 20 2010, 05:32 PM~18095989
> *WHAT IT DEW FAM :wave:
> *



HOW U BEEN BRO ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 20 2010, 05:33 PM~18096004
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Jul 20 2010, 05:43 PM~18096078
> *Wat up GT :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 20 2010, 05:57 PM~18096211
> *HOW U BEEN BRO ...
> *



WHAT IT DEW LIL G LONG TIME NO SEE MAN I HAVENT LOGED IN BCS MY BOSS BLOCK ALL THE COMPUTERS AT WORK :angry: IT SUCKS. WE DOING OK LOW ON CASH BUT WE STILL THERE STRONG AND PROUD.WE JUST WANT TO A CAR SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND I GOT PICS BUT CANT UPLOAD THEM FROM THIS DAM LAP TOP.PICS ARE TO BIG ANY HELP PLEASE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 20 2010, 06:36 PM~18096562
> *WHAT IT DEW LIL G LONG TIME NO SEE MAN I HAVENT LOGED IN BCS MY BOSS BLOCK ALL THE COMPUTERS AT WORK  :angry: IT SUCKS. WE DOING OK LOW ON CASH BUT WE STILL THERE STRONG AND PROUD.WE JUST WANT TO A CAR SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND I GOT PICS BUT CANT UPLOAD THEM FROM THIS DAM LAP TOP.PICS ARE TO BIG ANY HELP PLEASE?
> *



I KNOW I WAS WONDERING WHAT HAD HAPPEN TO U. BUT ITS ALL GOOD. IM SURPRISE THEY HAVENT PUT A BLOCK ON ME. BUT THATS GOOD BRO THAT UR STILL PUSHING. I KNOW HOW U FEEL ON THE MONEY PART. IF IT DOESNT WANT TO UPLOAD ON YOUR COMPUTER YOU SHOULD TAKE THEM TO A CVS OR SAVE ON


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 20 2010, 06:36 PM~18096562
> *WHAT IT DEW LIL G LONG TIME NO SEE MAN I HAVENT LOGED IN BCS MY BOSS BLOCK ALL THE COMPUTERS AT WORK  :angry: IT SUCKS. WE DOING OK LOW ON CASH BUT WE STILL THERE STRONG AND PROUD.WE JUST WANT TO A CAR SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND I GOT PICS BUT CANT UPLOAD THEM FROM THIS DAM LAP TOP.PICS ARE TO BIG ANY HELP PLEASE?
> *


go to photobucket bro u can do it from ther :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 20 2010, 12:59 PM~18093358
> *ANY GOODTIMER GOING TO <span style=\'color:blue\'>SAN JOSE. </span>
> *


ISNT THERE A GOODTIMES PICNIC THAT DAY???


----------



## lesstime

yall should go to this help the kids out


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 08:37 PM~18097797
> *yall should go to this help the kids out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS ON MY SISTER BIRTHDAY!


----------



## lesstime

its ok take her family day


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 08:57 PM~18098017
> *its ok take her family day
> *


WHERES THAT CITY AT???


----------



## lesstime

just north of hayward
south of oakland 

from san jose take 880 north to Astreet left off freeway right on hesperian
sams is on you left


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 09:10 PM~18098158
> *just north of hayward
> south of oakland
> 
> from san jose take 880 north to Astreet left off freeway  right on hesperian
> sams is on you left
> *


HMMM ABOUT 6 HRS AWAY FROM HERE!!! :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

it worth it  the shakes are the bomb and its for the kid and there will be a hop
if i had the money id be there and am 12 hours away lol 
i send some money for a few toys though


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 09:19 PM~18098263
> *it worth it  the shakes are the bomb and its for the kid and there will be a hop
> if i had the money id be there and am 12 hours away lol
> i send some money for a few toys though
> *


SOUNDS BETTER!...CUZ I HAVE NO MONEY TO MAKE IT OUTHERE....WHERE DO U STAY AT?


----------



## lesstime

am in whitaho now but i go to the bay all the time move back and forth cant make up mind were to live


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:24 PM~18098992
> *am in whitaho now but i go to the bay all the time move back and forth cant make up mind were to live
> *


WUT STATE IS THAT??


----------



## lesstime

idaho 
no **** lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:29 PM~18099046
> *idaho
> no **** lol
> *


HAHAHA I SEE!!


----------



## lesstime

lol lived in hayward oakland sanlorenzo fremont(ca) and nampa caldwell (id)


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:36 PM~18099115
> *lol lived in hayward oakland sanlorenzo fremont(ca) and nampa caldwell (id)
> *


ORALE....HOWS LIVING OVERTHERE??


----------



## lesstime

it be a lot nicer if i had a job 
right now its hot and dry but the a/c is working so it cool 
cost of living is lower but you also make less so it evens out i guess 
if you have money to spare its a good place to buy a house and rent it out


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18099258
> *it be a lot nicer if i had a job
> right now its hot and dry but the a/c is working so it cool
> cost of living is lower but you also make less so it evens out i guess
> if you have money to spare its a good place to buy a house and rent it out
> *


MOVE TO LAS VEGAS....WAY CHEAPER OUTHERE!!....AND A LOT OF GIRLS!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

though its a lot to live there??? or was that just to say there for a few day lol and yeah theres a lot of those out there but how many are infected with something


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 10:54 PM~18099325
> *though its a lot to live there??? or was that just to say there for a few day lol and yeah theres a lot of those out there but how many are infected with something
> *


HELLLS NO!!!U CAN GET A GOOD HOUSE STARTIN AT 25000


----------



## lesstime

in a short sale right???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 11:02 PM~18099402
> *in a short sale right???
> *


HAHA I DONT KNOW ANYTHING BOUT HOME SALES!!... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

just on craigslist didnt see anything that low now to rent iits dont look that bad but how work is there any???lol 
your pulling my leg


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 20 2010, 11:08 PM~18099447
> *just on craigslist didnt see anything that low now to rent iits dont look that bad but how work is there any???lol
> your pulling my leg
> *


THERES A LOT OF WORK PLACES!!...COMMON ITS VEGAS!>...THAT CITY NEVER SLEEPS!!!....GIVE IT A TRY!


----------



## lesstime

ill have vto wait til i have a few thousand in the bank you know tax time lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 21 2010, 07:16 AM~18100856
> *ill have vto wait til i have a few thousand in the bank you know tax time lol
> *


YEAH!!...ARE U GOING TO THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR???


----------



## lesstime

not unless i win the lottery and can build a show stopper in time lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 20 2010, 08:33 PM~18097762
> *ISNT THERE A GOODTIMES PICNIC THAT DAY???
> *


JULY 31 NOT THAT I KNOW OF.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT EDITION* BUMPER KIT.


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 21 2010, 11:44 AM~18103116
> *GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 20 2010, 07:04 PM~18096832
> *I KNOW I WAS WONDERING WHAT HAD HAPPEN TO U. BUT ITS ALL GOOD. IM SURPRISE THEY HAVENT PUT A BLOCK ON ME. BUT THATS GOOD BRO THAT UR STILL PUSHING. I KNOW HOW U FEEL ON THE MONEY PART. IF IT DOESNT WANT TO UPLOAD ON YOUR COMPUTER YOU SHOULD TAKE THEM TO A CVS OR SAVE ON
> *


 WELL KEEP PUSHING TILL THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 20 2010, 07:05 PM~18096848
> *go to photobucket bro u can do it from ther :biggrin:
> *


WAS GOOD LARY THANX FOR THE HEADS UP ILL TRY THAT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 21 2010, 12:44 PM~18103116
> *GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 21 2010, 12:44 PM~18103116
> *GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY TWO???


----------



## lesstime

its one two pc. ????


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 21 2010, 12:44 PM~18103116
> *GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 21 2010, 10:30 PM~18108607
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX FOR THE PARO PETE!!..... :cheesy:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 21 2010, 10:33 PM~18108661
> *THANX FOR THE PARO PETE!!..... :cheesy:
> *


DONT TRIP BRO,,,,WE FAM..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18108698
> *DONT TRIP BRO,,,,WE  FAM..
> *


QUE HACIENDO?


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 21 2010, 10:37 PM~18108707
> *QUE HACIENDO?
> *


JUST CHILLIN BRO CRUZIN AROUND LAYITLOW,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 21 2010, 10:38 PM~18108716
> *JUST CHILLIN BRO CRUZIN AROUND LAYITLOW,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!...IM ALREADY LOOKING FOR STUFF!!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 21 2010, 10:41 PM~18108769
> *ORALE!!...IM ALREADY LOOKING FOR STUFF!!
> *


HAHAHA UR CRAZY VATO,,,,,


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 21 2010, 10:59 PM~18108948
> *HAHAHA UR CRAZY VATO,,,,,
> *


HAHA I KNOW DOGG...BUT IMA TAKE IT SLOW!!.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 20 2010, 01:28 PM~18093048
> *ORALE!....ANYTHING U GUYS NEED LET US KNOW!!>...TELL US BOUT UR TRIP TO COLORADO!
> *



_*WELL WHAT CAN I SAY ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT ENVIROMENT...
STARTING WITH THE CRAZY WEATHER IT CAN BE HOT AS HELL FOR 
A MINUTE AND THE NEXT POOORING RAIN WITH LIGHTNING THUNDER....
THE DRIVE OVER THERE IS SO OVER WELMING 15 1/2....WITH NO RESTING
FOR A MINUTE JUST STRAIGHT DRIVE JUST STOPPED 3 TIMES TO PUT GAS 
AND USE THE RESTROOM.....THE COMPETITION OVER THERE IS DIFFERENT
THEN OURS DIFFERENT TASTE LOOKING BIKES.....BUT THERE WAS A WHOLE
LOT OF CLEAN ASS BIKES....QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 4 AWARDS....
1ST PLACE ON HER CATEGORY, OUT STANDING ENGRAVING, OUT STANDING PLATING AND 3RD BEST OF SHOW....LUCKY CHARM DIDTN PLACE BUT GOT 
ALOT OF ATTENTION FROM THE CROWD AND TAKEN LOTS OF PICTURES OF...*_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 21 2010, 09:09 PM~18107480
> *WHY TWO???
> *



FRONT AND BACK ITS A TWO PEACE SO I CAN TAKE OUT THE RIM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 12:19 PM~18112632
> *WELL WHAT CAN I SAY ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT ENVIROMENT...
> STARTING WITH THE CRAZY WEATHER IT CAN BE HOT AS HELL FOR
> A MINUTE AND THE NEXT POOORING RAIN WITH LIGHTNING THUNDER....
> THE DRIVE OVER THERE IS SO OVER WELMING 15 1/2....WITH NO RESTING
> FOR A MINUTE JUST STRAIGHT DRIVE JUST STOPPED 3 TIMES TO PUT GAS
> AND USE THE RESTROOM.....THE COMPETITION OVER THERE IS DIFFERENT
> THEN OURS DIFFERENT TASTE LOOKING BIKES.....BUT THERE WAS A WHOLE
> LOT OF CLEAN ASS BIKES....QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 4 AWARDS....
> 1ST PLACE ON HER CATEGORY, OUT STANDING ENGRAVING, OUT STANDING PLATING AND 3RD BEST OF SHOW....LUCKY CHARM DIDTN PLACE BUT GOT
> ALOT OF ATTENTION FROM THE CROWD AND TAKEN LOTS OF PICTURES OF...
> *



HOPEFULLY I CAN GO NEXT YEAR SOUND LIKE YOU GUYS HAD LOT OF FUN AND CONGRATS ON THE WINS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

4 LIFE</span>


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*COLORADO LRM SHOW 2010*


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 01:31 PM~18112747
> *HOPEFULLY I CAN GO NEXT YEAR SOUND LIKE YOU GUYS HAD LOT OF FUN AND CONGRATS ON THE WINS.
> *



_*YEAH I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE ABLE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR
I SPEAK FOR MY SELF TO CAUSE SOMETIMES YOU JUST
DONT KNOW WHAT NEXT YEAR EXPECT FOR YOU...AND
IT IS A VERY PRICY TRIP...BUT WELL WORTH IT AND IF 
I GET A CHANCE NEXT YEAR TO GO AS WELL THEN IM THERE....
*_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 12:54 PM~18112971
> *YEAH I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE ABLE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR
> I SPEAK FOR MY SELF TO CAUSE SOMETIMES YOU JUST
> DONT KNOW WHAT NEXT YEAR EXPECT FOR YOU...AND
> IT IS A VERY PRICY TRIP...BUT WELL WORTH IT AND IF
> I GET A CHANCE NEXT YEAR TO GO AS WELL THEN IM THERE....
> 
> *



YEA I HOPE SO TO. WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO THE ENGRAVER I WANT TO START TAKING PARTS.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 01:55 PM~18112992
> *YEA I HOPE SO TO. WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO THE ENGRAVER I WANT TO START TAKING PARTS.
> *



WE JUST WENT LAST NIGHT.. :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:10 PM~18113135
> *WE JUST WENT LAST NIGHT.. :happysad:
> *



WHERE DOES HE LIVE AT


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

BABY BASH WAS NICE EOUGH TO TAKE HES TIME TO TAKE
A PIC WITH QUEEN OF THE STREETS.....EVEN WHEN HES BODY GUARDS
TOLD HIM NO AND ALL THESE GIRLS WERE CHASING HIM..


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 12:15 PM~18113181
> *BABY BASH WAS NICE EOUGH TO TAKE HES TIME TO TAKE
> A PIC WITH QUEEN OF THE STREETS.....EVEN WHEN HES BODY GUARDS
> TOLD HIM NO AND ALL THESE GIRLS WERE CHASING HIM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:13 PM~18113164
> *WHERE DOES HE LIVE AT
> *



HE STAYS IN LONG BEACH NOW.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

OFF WHAT FREE WAY IM GOING TO START TAKING STUFF NOW


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:18 PM~18113204
> *OFF WHAT FREE WAY IM GOING TO START TAKING STUFF NOW
> *



LET ME ASK MY HUSBAND AND ILL GIVE YOU A CALL
LATER TONIGHT BUT IF I DONT CALL YOU...CALL ME
AROUND 6PM BETTER CAUSE ILL PROBABLY FORGET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:21 PM~18113236
> *LET ME ASK MY HUSBAND AND ILL GIVE YOU A CALL
> LATER TONIGHT BUT IF I DONT CALL YOU...CALL ME
> AROUND 6PM BETTER CAUSE ILL PROBABLY FORGET
> *



COOL THANK YOU. OR SHOULD I JUST GET THE REST OF THE PARTS DONE AND TAKE IT ALL AT ONCE. U THINK THAT BE BETTER DEAL


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:23 PM~18113244
> *COOL THANK YOU. OR SHOULD I JUST GET THE REST OF THE PARTS DONE AND TAKE IT ALL AT ONCE. U THINK THAT BE BETTER DEAL
> *



MMMmmM??? 
MIGHT BE...ILL GIVE HIM A CALL AND
ASK HIM OR I CAN YOU HES NUMBER AND
YOU GUYS CAN GO FROM THERE....I KNOW
THATS ALWAYS BETTER TAKE ALL AT ONCE
BUT DEPENDING HOW FAST YOU NEED YOUR
STUFF BACK ONCE YOU TAKE IT TO HIM...IF
ITS ALOT THAN HES GONNA TAKE A WHILE WORKING
ON THEM AND IF LITTLE BY LITTLE YOU BOTH HAVE
TIME TO FINISH IT UP ON TIME...I REALLY DONT KNOW? :uh:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18112936
> *COLORADO LRM SHOW 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SORRY GUYS I KNOW THIS PICS ARE WAY TO BIG
IM AT MY INLAWS HOUSE AND STILL BERLY
TRYN TO GET USE TO THIS COMPUTER HOW IT WORKS..
BUT IT WAS THE PROBLEM WITH TINY PICS....I JUST REALLIZED THAT :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 12:19 PM~18112632
> *WELL WHAT CAN I SAY ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT ENVIROMENT...
> STARTING WITH THE CRAZY WEATHER IT CAN BE HOT AS HELL FOR
> A MINUTE AND THE NEXT POOORING RAIN WITH LIGHTNING THUNDER....
> THE DRIVE OVER THERE IS SO OVER WELMING 15 1/2....WITH NO RESTING
> FOR A MINUTE JUST STRAIGHT DRIVE JUST STOPPED 3 TIMES TO PUT GAS
> AND USE THE RESTROOM.....THE COMPETITION OVER THERE IS DIFFERENT
> THEN OURS DIFFERENT TASTE LOOKING BIKES.....BUT THERE WAS A WHOLE
> LOT OF CLEAN ASS BIKES....QUEEN OF THE STREETS TOOK 4 AWARDS....
> 1ST PLACE ON HER CATEGORY, OUT STANDING ENGRAVING, OUT STANDING PLATING AND 3RD BEST OF SHOW....LUCKY CHARM DIDTN PLACE BUT GOT
> ALOT OF ATTENTION FROM THE CROWD AND TAKEN LOTS OF PICTURES OF...
> *


REALLY????,.....DAMN I HOPE ILL MAKE IT OUTHERE NEXT YEAR!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, lesstime, Fleetangel

WHATS UP FELLAZ!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

hi how every thing on your end glad yall had a safe trip next time come by idaho and say hi 
we can hook up the bbq


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 02:31 PM~18113321
> *REALLY????,.....DAMN I HOPE ILL MAKE IT OUTHERE NEXT YEAR!
> *



I KNOW YOU GUYS WILL I WAS VERY CLOSE
IN CONVINSING DAVID AND FAVI TO GO....I HAD
EXTRA PRE-REGS AND WANTED TO SEE IF THEY WANTED
TO GO......BUT IT WAS A SHORT NOTICED SO YEAH HOPEFULLY
NEXT YEAR IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL...WE CAN ALL GO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:34 PM~18113350
> *I KNOW YOU GUYS WILL I WAS VERY CLOSE
> IN CONVINSING DAVID AND FAVI TO GO....I HAD
> EXTRA PRE-REGS AND WANTED TO SEE IF THEY WANTED
> TO GO......BUT IT WAS A SHORT NOTICED SO YEAH HOPEFULLY
> NEXT YEAR IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL...WE CAN ALL GO.... :biggrin:
> *


OHHH I COULVE SENT MY BIKE WITH U...ME HUBIERAS DICHO!!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 02:33 PM~18113346
> *hi how every thing on your end  glad yall had a safe trip next time come by idaho and say hi
> we can hook up the bbq
> *



THANKS!  
WHERES IDAHO AT? IS THAT ON OUR WAY OVER THERE?
B-B-Q SOUNDS AND WOULD HAVE BEEN GOOD....ME AND MY
HUSBAND ATE NOTHING BUT SANDWICHES AND CHIPS ALL THE
WAY......LOL!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 12:50 PM~18112936
> *COLORADO LRM SHOW 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GUYS LOOKING GOOD OUTHERE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 02:36 PM~18113372
> *OHHH I COULVE SENT MY BIKE WITH U...ME HUBIERAS DICHO!!!!!
> *



NO WELL I WANTED YOU GUYS TO GO TAMBIEN....I HAD
TO WIPE DOWN BOTH BIKES AND GOOD THING THE SCOOTER
DIDNT NEED WIPING.....
BUT NEXT TIME, NEXT TIME.....WILL ORGANIZE EVERYTHIN....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:29 PM~18113291
> *MMMmmM???
> MIGHT BE...ILL GIVE HIM A CALL AND
> ASK HIM OR I CAN YOU HES NUMBER AND
> YOU GUYS CAN GO FROM THERE....I KNOW
> THATS ALWAYS BETTER TAKE ALL AT ONCE
> BUT DEPENDING HOW FAST YOU NEED YOUR
> STUFF BACK ONCE YOU TAKE IT TO HIM...IF
> ITS ALOT THAN HES GONNA TAKE A WHILE WORKING
> ON THEM AND IF LITTLE BY LITTLE YOU BOTH HAVE
> TIME TO FINISH IT UP ON TIME...I REALLY DONT KNOW?  :uh:
> *



IM IN NO RUSH. ALONG HE TAKES HIS TIME AND DO GOOD WORK


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:49 PM~18113478
> *NO WELL I WANTED YOU GUYS TO GO TAMBIEN....I HAD
> TO WIPE DOWN BOTH BIKES AND GOOD THING THE SCOOTER
> DIDNT NEED WIPING.....
> BUT NEXT TIME, NEXT TIME.....WILL ORGANIZE EVERYTHIN....
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!!....SO U GUYS COMIN ON SUNDAY???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:46 PM~18113439
> *THANKS!
> WHERES IDAHO AT? IS THAT ON OUR WAY OVER THERE?
> B-B-Q SOUNDS AND WOULD HAVE BEEN GOOD....ME AND MY
> HUSBAND ATE NOTHING BUT SANDWICHES AND CHIPS ALL THE
> WAY......LOL!!
> *


it kinda out of the way lol we are above navada 
we bbq almost every day it seams like sun rain snow


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18113490
> *IM IN NO RUSH. ALONG HE TAKES HIS TIME AND DO GOOD WORK
> *



YEAH THATS WHAT I ALWAYS TELL HIM DONT MATTER
HOW LONG HE TAKES AS LONG AS HE DOES A GOOD WORK
BUT THEN IN THE OTHER HAND I ALWAYS RUSH HIM AND HE STILL
DOES A GOOD WORK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

HOUSE LOOKING GOOD TODAY!
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Fleetangel, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, classic53, MRS.GOODTIMES818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 01:52 PM~18113500
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!!!....SO U GUYS COMIN ON SUNDAY???
> *



I MIGHT GO. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 01:58 PM~18113563
> *I MIGHT GO.  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD G'!!!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 01:56 PM~18113546
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I ALWAYS TELL HIM DONT MATTER
> HOW LONG HE TAKES AS LONG AS HE DOES A GOOD WORK
> BUT THEN IN THE OTHER HAND I ALWAYS RUSH HIM AND HE STILL
> DOES A GOOD WORK.. :biggrin:
> *


YEA IF I TAKE THE PARTS TO HIM NEXT MONTH ILL PROBABLY WANT THEM BACK B4 JANUARY


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18113522
> *it kinda out of the way lol we are above navada
> we bbq almost every day it seams like sun rain snow
> *



THATS KOOL!
AND WE DID GET OFF TO VEGAS TO EAT ON OUR WAY BACK HOME WILL SEE HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE CAN LEAVE
AN EXTRA DAY BEFORE AND WE CAN DO THAT....THANKS FOR THE
INVITE.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 01:58 PM~18113570
> *SOUNDS GOOD G'!!!!!... :biggrin:
> *



WHAT TIME U GUYS GOING IN THE MORIN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:01 PM~18113586
> *WHAT TIME U  GUYS GOING IN THE MORIN
> *


LIKE AROUND 7!...ITS ONLY 15 MINUTES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 02:03 PM~18113593
> *LIKE AROUND 7!...ITS ONLY 15 MINUTES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE]
> *


AND HOW MUCH DAY OF SHOW


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 01:56 PM~18113552
> *HOUSE LOOKING GOOD TODAY!
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Fleetangel, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, classic53, MRS.GOODTIMES818
> *


WATS UP....HOWS EVERYONE DOING???


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:59 PM~18113574
> *YEA IF I TAKE THE PARTS TO HIM NEXT MONTH ILL PROBABLY WANT THEM BACK B4 JANUARY
> *



OH YEAH IM SURE HE WILL HAVE THEM READY BY THEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:05 PM~18113604
> *AND HOW MUCH DAY OF SHOW
> *


I THINK ITS 20!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 03:03 PM~18113593
> *LIKE AROUND 7!...ITS ONLY 15 MINUTES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE]
> *


CLOSER TO US OR FURTHER MORE.?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 02:05 PM~18113605
> *WATS UP....HOWS EVERYONE DOING???
> *


GOOD AND U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 02:06 PM~18113618
> *I THINK ITS 20!
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:07 PM~18113627
> *GOOD AND U
> *


SAME HERE BRO THANKS....HOWS THAT BIKE COMING ALONG???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:05 PM~18113608
> *OH YEAH IM SURE HE WILL HAVE THEM READY BY THEN
> *



ALRIGHT THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:07 PM~18113621
> *CLOSER TO US OR FURTHER MORE.?
> *


OH FOR U GUYS IS FURTHER!!! :happysad: ....BUT NOT FURTHER THAN THE ONE WE WENT TO IN VENURA!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 03:05 PM~18113605
> *WATS UP....HOWS EVERYONE DOING???
> *



GOOD GOOD...
SO I SEE YOUR PUSHIN....THATS GOOD, :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE
THEM BIKES OUT THERE SOON....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:08 PM~18113632
> *
> *


WE GONNA MAKE A NEW ORDER OF SHIRTS!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18113639
> *ALRIGHT THANKS FOR THE INFO
> *



ANYTIME AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED THAT NUMBER
REMEMBER TO CALL ME......LATER ON....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:09 PM~18113645
> *GOOD GOOD...
> SO I SEE YOUR PUSHIN....THATS GOOD, :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO SEE
> THEM BIKES OUT THERE SOON....
> *


YEA IM TRYING....AND CONGRATS ON THE WINS IN COLORADO


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 03:11 PM~18113660
> *YEA IM TRYING....AND CONGRATS ON THE WINS IN COLORADO
> *


THATS GOOD STAY MOTIVATED AND KEEP PUSHIN....ANYTHING YOU
NEED DONT HESITATE TO ASK WERE HERE TO HELP....
THANKS HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN ALSO COME ALONG FOR
NEXT YEAR......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 02:08 PM~18113635
> *SAME HERE BRO THANKS....HOWS THAT BIKE COMING ALONG???
> *



THE BIKE IS GOOD. IM GOING TO START ORDERING PARTS AGAIN FROM ANOTHER GUY SO IT BE MOVING FASTER. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 02:10 PM~18113649
> *WE GONNA MAKE A NEW ORDER OF SHIRTS!!!
> *



COOL LET ME KNOW. MAKE SURE YOU GUYS COLLECT ALL THE MONEY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:14 PM~18113692
> *COOL LET ME KNOW. MAKE SURE YOU GUYS COLLECT ALL THE MONEY
> *


FOR SURE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:10 PM~18113652
> *ANYTIME AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED THAT NUMBER
> REMEMBER TO CALL ME......LATER ON....
> *



I HAVE HIS BUISNESS CARD STILL FROM LAST YEAR. DOES HE STILL HAVE THE SAME NUMBER


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18113644
> *OH FOR U GUYS IS FURTHER!!! :happysad: ....BUT NOT FURTHER THAN THE ONE WE WENT TO IN VENURA!
> *



DAAAAM THAT SUCKS! ALL OF THE SHOWS
ARE ALWAYS KIND OF FAR AWAY FROM US....
BUT HOPE TO REALLY BE THERE....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:13 PM~18113680
> *THATS GOOD STAY MOTIVATED AND KEEP PUSHIN....ANYTHING YOU
> NEED DONT HESITATE TO ASK WERE HERE TO HELP....
> THANKS HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN ALSO COME ALONG FOR
> NEXT YEAR......
> *


YEA MAYBE....BUT WE ARE DEFINATLY GOING TO VEGAS THOUGH....HOPEFULLY I CAN TAKE MY BIKE......I KNOW I WONT PLACE BUT JUST FOR SUPPORT AND ALSO THE WRISTBANDS TOO


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:13 PM~18113681
> *THE BIKE IS GOOD. IM GOING TO START ORDERING PARTS AGAIN FROM ANOTHER GUY SO IT BE MOVING FASTER.  :biggrin:
> *


FOR GT EDITION???
I THOUGHT YOU ALREADY HAVE ALL THE PARTS FOR IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:15 PM~18113710
> *DAAAAM THAT SUCKS!  ALL OF THE SHOWS
> ARE ALWAYS KIND OF FAR AWAY FROM US....
> BUT HOPE TO REALLY BE THERE....
> *


ITS ONLY 45 MINUTES AWAY!!!!....FROM U GUYS :biggrin: .....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

:wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 02:16 PM~18113712
> *YEA MAYBE....BUT WE ARE DEFINATLY GOING TO VEGAS THOUGH....HOPEFULLY I CAN TAKE MY BIKE......I KNOW I WONT PLACE BUT JUST FOR SUPPORT AND ALSO THE WRISTBANDS TOO
> *


THATZ WUZ UP!!!!....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 02:18 PM~18113727
> *THATZ WUZ UP!!!!....
> *


YUP YUP...WATS UP FLLET HOW YOU DOING BRO???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 02:17 PM~18113721
> *FOR GT EDITION???
> I THOUGHT YOU ALREADY HAVE ALL THE PARTS FOR IT.
> *



NAH I DONT YET. THERE STILL ALOT WORK. THIS BIKE AINT COMING OUT WITH HAF ASS JOB. I WANT TO COME OUT DROPPING JAWS.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18113722
> *ITS ONLY 45 MINUTES AWAY!!!!....FROM U GUYS :biggrin: .....
> *



YEAH I KNOW....ITS STILL A DRIVE THOUGH....
IM SITLL TRYIN TO RECOVER THE TRIP...
AND THEN HERE COMES BAKERS FIELD AS WELL 
THEN NEW MEXICO.....AND HOPEFULLY THATS IT FOR LONG TRIPS TILL
VEGAS.....CAUSE IM WORNED OUT....BUT NOT GIVIN UP YET... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 03:16 PM~18113712
> *YEA MAYBE....BUT WE ARE DEFINATLY GOING TO VEGAS THOUGH....HOPEFULLY I CAN TAKE MY BIKE......I KNOW I WONT PLACE BUT JUST FOR SUPPORT AND ALSO THE WRISTBANDS TOO
> *



I LIKE YOUR MENTALITY.....
ITS ALL ABOUT SUPPORT AND BEING OUT THERE
REPPIN......I REALLY, REALLY WANT TO TAKE MY DAUGHTER
BUT THEN I WONT BE ABLE TO PARTY...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 02:19 PM~18113739
> *YUP YUP...WATS UP FLLET HOW YOU DOING BRO???
> *


JUST HERE HOMIE!!....SPENT ALL MY MONEY ON GOING A BIG STEP ON MY LIFE!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:22 PM~18113768
> *I LIKE YOUR MENTALITY.....
> ITS ALL ABOUT SUPPORT AND BEING OUT THERE
> REPPIN......I REALLY, REALLY WANT TO TAKE MY DAUGHTER
> BUT THEN I WONT BE ABLE TO PARTY...
> *


HAHAHA THATS KOOL....AND IS THERE GONNA BE A PRE PARTY???
LIKE ARIZONA OR IS IT GONNA BE LIKE CLUBS AND CASINOS AND ALL THAT??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:20 PM~18113744
> *YEAH I KNOW....ITS STILL A DRIVE THOUGH....
> IM SITLL TRYIN TO RECOVER THE TRIP...
> AND THEN HERE COMES BAKERS FIELD AS WELL
> THEN NEW MEXICO.....AND HOPEFULLY THATS IT FOR LONG TRIPS TILL
> VEGAS.....CAUSE IM WORNED OUT....BUT NOT GIVIN UP YET... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN STILL A LOT OF SHOWS TO GO!!!!....I WANNA MAKE IT TO BAKERS!!....HOPE I GET SOME FERIA!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:20 PM~18113743
> *NAH I DONT YET. THERE STILL ALOT WORK. THIS BIKE AINT COMING OUT WITH HAF ASS JOB. I WANT TO COME OUT DROPPING JAWS.
> *


MORE CUSOM PARTS OR WAT??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 03:25 PM~18113818
> *DAMN STILL A LOT OF SHOWS TO GO!!!!....I WANNA MAKE IT TO BAKERS!!....HOPE I GET SOME FERIA!
> *



YEAH I KNOW SO MANY SHOWS AND STILL NOT COUNTING THE LOCAL ONES...
BAKERSFIELD IS A BAD AS SHOW BUT DAAAAM HOT ASS HELL.....THAT
ONE AND SAN BERNADINO ARE ONE OF THE HOTEST SHOWS.....THE HEAT
IS CRAZY....YOU CAN FEEL YOUR SKIN BURNIN....I HATE IT.....  ...
BUT OTHER THAN THE HEAT I LIKE THE SHOW....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:29 PM~18113871
> *YEAH I KNOW SO MANY SHOWS AND STILL NOT COUNTING THE LOCAL ONES...
> BAKERSFIELD IS A BAD AS SHOW BUT DAAAAM HOT ASS HELL.....THAT
> ONE AND SAN BERNADINO ARE ONE OF THE HOTEST SHOWS.....THE HEAT
> IS CRAZY....YOU CAN FEEL YOUR SKIN BURNIN....I HATE IT.....  ...
> BUT OTHER THAN THE HEAT I LIKE THE SHOW....
> *


OKAY!!...ILL MAKE IT OUTHERE!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WELL GUYS OFF I GO TO FINISH CLEANING.....
ILL BE LOGING IN LATER.....AND WILL FINISH POSTING
THE PICS FROM COLORADO AND ALL OF THE SHOWS WEVE BEEN
THROUGH OUT THE WHOLE YEAR THAT I HAVENT POST BECAUSE MY
COMPUTER IS DOWN AND IM TAKING ADVANTAGE THAT IM USIN
MY INLAWS COMPUTER....HERE IN LONG BEACH... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 22 2010, 02:26 PM~18113828
> *MORE CUSOM PARTS OR WAT??
> *



THE WHOLE BIKE IS CUSTOM THERE NO STORE BOUGHT PARTS MAYBE JUST THE LIGHTS. MAYBE ILL GET THEM CUSTOM TO. IM TRYING MY BEST I WANT HIGH SCORE WHEN I TAKE IT TO VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:33 PM~18113906
> *WELL GUYS OFF I GO TO FINISH CLEANING.....
> ILL BE LOGING IN LATER.....AND WILL FINISH POSTING
> THE PICS FROM COLORADO AND ALL OF THE SHOWS WEVE BEEN
> THROUGH OUT THE WHOLE YEAR THAT I HAVENT POST BECAUSE MY
> COMPUTER IS DOWN AND IM TAKING ADVANTAGE THAT IM USIN
> MY INLAWS COMPUTER....HERE IN LONG BEACH... :biggrin:
> *



HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 02:24 PM~18113798
> *JUST HERE HOMIE!!....SPENT ALL MY MONEY ON GOING A BIG STEP ON MY LIFE!!
> *


O OK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 03:32 PM~18113899
> *OKAY!!...ILL MAKE IT OUTHERE!
> *



YEAH HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE.....
AND IF YOU DONT THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME
I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO GET
THROUGH, WITH THIS ECONOMY.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:35 PM~18113932
> *YEAH HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE.....
> AND IF YOU DONT THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME
> I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO GET
> THROUGH, WITH THIS ECONOMY.....
> *


ORALE ILL MAKE IT ANYWAY!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, Fleetangel, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, .TODD

I HATE TO LEAVE,
STILL A FULL HOUSE....
BUT MY DUTTIES ARE CALLING ME... :happysad:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2010, 03:37 PM~18113945
> *ORALE ILL  MAKE IT ANYWAY!
> *



THATS KOOL THEN SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :cheesy: 
I KNOW FOR SURE DAVID AND WIFEY WILL BE THERE
AND KIKA I BELIEVE I WAS TOLD...
ALRATO.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18113947
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, Fleetangel, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, .TODD
> 
> I HATE TO LEAVE,
> STILL A FULL HOUSE....
> BUT MY DUTTIES ARE CALLING ME... :happysad:
> *


TALK TO U LATER WENDY!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:33 PM~18113910
> *THE WHOLE BIKE IS CUSTOM THERE NO STORE BOUGHT PARTS MAYBE JUST THE LIGHTS. MAYBE ILL GET THEM CUSTOM TO. IM TRYING MY BEST I WANT HIGH SCORE WHEN I TAKE IT TO VEGAS
> *


THATS WATS UP HOMIE GT TO THE TOP


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 22 2010, 02:39 PM~18113974
> *THATS KOOL THEN SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE  :cheesy:
> I KNOW FOR SURE DAVID AND WIFEY WILL BE THERE
> AND KIKA I BELIEVE I WAS TOLD...
> ALRATO.....
> *


LATER WENDY


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW EVERYONE HOWS EVERYONE DOING :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 22 2010, 04:57 PM~18115485
> *HELLOW EVERYONE HOWS EVERYONE DOING :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 06:51 PM~18116454
> *WATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN
> *


I BEEN GOOD JUST HEAR WORKING LONG HOUSE. BUT READY FOR THIS WEEKEND FOR SUN SHOW. ARE U COMING??? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 22 2010, 07:07 PM~18116607
> *I BEEN GOOD JUST HEAR WORKING LONG HOUSE. BUT READY FOR THIS WEEKEND FOR SUN SHOW. ARE U COMING??? :biggrin:
> *



IM GOING TO TRY I REALLY WANT TO GO. I HATE WHEN I MISS GOOD SHOW. I JUST BOUGHT TIRES FOR THE CAMERO. AND SOME PARTS FOR THE ORANGE BIKE. AND IM PUSHING GT PARTS TO BE DONE BY NEXT MONTH. SO IM DOWN ON MONEY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT EDITION</span>* COMING SOON 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6098.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6099.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6100.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6103.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6104.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6112.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>GT EDITION* BUMPER KIT.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18116973
> *LOOKING GREAT JR.!! ITS COMING OUT REALLY NICE!! I LOVE ALL THE FLAKES & EVERYTHING! :thumbsup:*


----------



## relax63

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 22 2010, 04:57 PM~18115485
> *HELLOW EVERYONE HOWS EVERYONE DOING :biggrin:
> *


pistiando i tu :machinegun: uffin: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## relax63

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 02:20 PM~18113743
> *NAH I DONT YET. THERE STILL ALOT WORK. THIS BIKE AINT COMING OUT WITH HAF ASS JOB. I WANT TO COME OUT DROPPING JAWS.
> *


some onemay be dropping jawys already u no who fleetagel ha fool :tears: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider

READY FOR PATTERNS  
















[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

> READY FOR PATTERNS


[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> READY FOR PATTERNS


[/quote]


LOOKS GOOD BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by relax63_@Jul 22 2010, 08:15 PM~18117396
> *some onemay be dropping jawys already u no who fleetagel ha fool :tears:  hno:
> *


x2(lol)


----------



## David Cervantes

> READY FOR PATTERNS


[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

20 inch frame. 40 dollars and u pay shipping










make me an offer










make me an offer.


----------



## Fleetangel

805 PASSING THROUGH~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 12:54 AM~18128334
> *805 PASSING THROUGH~
> *



whats up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 01:05 AM~18128365
> *whats up
> *


I WAS JUST KICKIN IT WITH SOME FRIENDS N U????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

just right here on layitlow tryn to get some ideal for the orange bike i already put 2 new things on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 01:10 AM~18128379
> *just right here on layitlow tryn to get some ideal for the orange bike i already put 2 new things on it.  :biggrin:
> *


HMMM NICE!!!!!..HOPE TO SEE IT ON THE 25TH!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 01:19 AM~18128406
> *HMMM NICE!!!!!..HOPE TO SEE IT ON THE 25TH!
> *


im not going. im going to skip this one. hope u guys have GOODTIMES out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMES *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TX GT PROPECTS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TX GT PROPECTS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NOTHING BUT GT :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 24 2010, 01:42 PM~18131024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING BUT GT :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. ARE U GUSS THINKING ON GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 24 2010, 01:47 PM~18131052
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. ARE U GUSS THINKING ON GOING TO VEGAS
> *


WHAT IT DEW DAVID THANK YOU AND NO VEGAS THIS YEAR :happysad: MY WIFEY'S DEW DATE IS ON OCT 4.NEXT YEAR ILL GIVE IT A TRY WITH NO BIKES JUST TO SEE HOW THE WATER RUNS IN VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 24 2010, 01:33 PM~18130977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TX GT PROPECTS
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. DID U POST THE PICS THE WAY I TOLD YOU TO USE IT. ITS MUCH EASIER HUH.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 24 2010, 01:54 PM~18131112
> *WHAT IT DEW DAVID THANK YOU AND NO VEGAS THIS YEAR  :happysad: MY WIFEY'S DEW DATE IS ON OCT 4.NEXT YEAR ILL GIVE IT A TRY WITH NO BIKES JUST TO SEE HOW THE WATER RUNS IN VEGAS
> *


ITS COOLD NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETER. CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BABY. DO U KNOW WHAT U GUYS HAVING.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 24 2010, 01:54 PM~18131112
> *WHAT IT DEW DAVID THANK YOU AND NO VEGAS THIS YEAR  :happysad: MY WIFEY'S DEW DATE IS ON OCT 4.NEXT YEAR ILL GIVE IT A TRY WITH NO BIKES JUST TO SEE HOW THE WATER RUNS IN VEGAS
> *



HAVE THE BABY IN VEGAS LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE. HAHAHA BE A GOODTIME BABY. MY BABY MOMMA GOING TO CLASSES TO FOR THAT STUFF. SO WE HAVE HER TO DELIVER. BUT CONGRATS I CANT WAIT FOR MY BABY TO COME OUT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 01:10 AM~18128379
> *just right here on layitlow tryn to get some ideal for the orange bike i already put 2 new things on it.  :biggrin:
> *


post a nother pic of it :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 01:58 PM~18131132
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. DID U POST THE PICS THE WAY I TOLD YOU TO USE IT. ITS MUCH EASIER HUH.
> *


THANK YOU LIL G THEY PUSH REALLY HARD TO GET THERE  3 BIKES UNDER ONE INCOME :0 NOW THATS PUSHING AND NO I DIDNT UPLOADED THE PICS YOUR WAY ITS TO HARD FOR ME THATS SOMETHING FOR SMART PEOPLE :biggrin: WHAT I DID WAS INSTALL THE RESIZE PIC PROGRAM IN THIS LAP TOP.ITS MUCH EASYER FOR ME BUT THANK YOU FOR THE INFO 

GT ONE BIG FAMILY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 24 2010, 01:58 PM~18131133
> *ITS COOLD NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETER. CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BABY. DO U KNOW WHAT U GUYS HAVING.???
> *



I HOPE SO BCS IVE NEVER BEEN OUT OF TEXAS :happysad: WILL IVE BEEN TO MEXICO BUT THATS LIKE A MOST :biggrin: BUT YEA IM PLANING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE NEXT YEAR IF GOD LETS ME AND YES ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER GIRL THAT MAKES 5 GIRLS IN TOTAL AND ONE BOY :0 LOL THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS ILL LET MY WIFE KNOW


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 02:03 PM~18131151
> *post a nother pic  of it  :happysad:
> *


WHAT IT DEW LESSTIME :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 24 2010, 03:24 PM~18131626
> *WHAT IT DEW LESSTIME :wave:
> *


whats up bro not much here got the chain guard for my sons bike back today and put it on pics in his topic how are you


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 02:12 PM~18131190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: ANOTHER TOP OF MY LIST BIKE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 03:25 PM~18131635
> *whats up bro not much here got the chain guard for my sons bike back today and put it on pics in his topic how are you
> *


 :0 THAT WAS A SUPER FAST REPLAY :biggrin: YOURE LIKE ONE OF THOSE GHOST WHEN THEY SAY THERE NAME AND DAM THERE THEY ARE RITE NEXT TO YOU LOL :biggrin: JK AND KOOL ILL CHECK OUT YOUR SONS BIKE


----------



## lesstime

lol thats funnie


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 22 2010, 08:40 PM~18116973
> *GT EDITION</span> COMING SOON
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6098.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6099.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6100.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6103.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6104.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/DSCF6112.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>GT EDITION BUMPER KIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :0 :cheesy: 
LOOKING GOOD JR.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 24 2010, 02:39 PM~18131006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAREDO TX GT PROPECTS
> *



LOOKIN GOOD HOTSHOT... :cheesy: 
THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> READY FOR PATTERNS


[/quote]



:cheesy: :0 :0 :0 
DAAAAM EVERYONE WORKING ON SOMETHING..... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW AT THE CAMARILLO SHOW....
818 WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18133455
> *SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW AT THE CAMARILLO SHOW....
> 818 WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT..... :biggrin:
> *


THANX WENDY FOR THE SUPPORT WILL SEE U GUYS TOMORROW....WUT TIME R U GUYS ARRIVING???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM THINKN IF I SHOULD GO TO IE OR OUT THERE IN THE 805 TOMOROW. :angry: TO HARD TO CHOOSE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 09:33 PM~18133542
> *IM THINKN IF I SHOULD GO TO IE OR OUT THERE IN THE 805 TOMOROW.  :angry:  TO HARD TO CHOOSE.
> *


ITS ALL COOL!!..THE FAMILY IN IE R CHILL TO BE WITH!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 09:34 PM~18133548
> *ITS ALL COOL!!..THE FAMILY IN IE R CHILL TO BE WITH!!
> *


I KNOW I KNOW BUT THERE BOTH GOOD ASS SHOWS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW MUCH IS IT AT THE DOOR TOMOROW FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 09:37 PM~18133571
> *HOW MUCH IS IT AT THE DOOR TOMOROW FLEET
> *


20 DALLAS!!!..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 09:45 PM~18133616
> *20 DALLAS!!!..
> *



IM GOING TO IE I NEVER BEEN OUT THERE WITH THEM.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18133700
> *IM GOING TO IE I NEVER BEEN OUT THERE WITH THEM.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!.... :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IWISH ALL THE GOODTIMERS LUCK TOMOROW. GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY DOING THERE FULLTIME JOB. KEEP PUSHING GT. AND EVERYBODY STAY SAFE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 10:55 PM~18134068
> *IWISH ALL THE GOODTIMERS LUCK TOMOROW. GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODY DOING THERE FULLTIME JOB. KEEP PUSHING GT. AND EVERYBODY STAY SAFE.
> *


U TOO G'!!!...GOOD LUCK OUTHERE!....MAKE SURE U TAKE A LOT OF PPICTURES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 11:03 PM~18134114
> *U TOO G'!!!...GOOD LUCK OUTHERE!....MAKE SURE U TAKE A LOT OF PPICTURES!
> *



YOU KNOW I WILL. I ADDED GOLD FENDER TO THE PRANGE BIKE I DONT REALLY LIKE IT. :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 11:04 PM~18134122
> *YOU KNOW I WILL. I ADDED GOLD FENDER TO THE PRANGE BIKE I DONT REALLY LIKE IT.  :happysad:
> *


OHHH POST PICSS! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 11:20 PM~18134223
> *OHHH POST PICSS! :biggrin:
> *



TOMOROW. WHEN ITS AT THE SHOW ILL POST PICS I JUST NEED TO DO COUPLE MORE PARTS AND I THINK THE FENDER GO GOOD


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 11:46 PM~18134341
> *TOMOROW. WHEN ITS AT THE SHOW ILL POST PICS I JUST NEED TO DO COUPLE MORE PARTS AND I THINK THE FENDER GO GOOD
> *


NICE NICE!!!....IT MUST LOOK SICK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 11:53 PM~18134364
> *NICE NICE!!!....IT MUST LOOK SICK!
> *


IDK I REALLY DONT DIG THE BIKE NO MORE WITH THE FENDERS BUT MY DAD SAID MAYBE TO ADD MORE GOLD.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 11:55 PM~18134370
> *IDK I REALLY DONT DIG THE BIKE NO MORE WITH THE FENDERS BUT MY DAD SAID MAYBE TO ADD MORE GOLD.
> *


YEAH PROBABLY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 11:56 PM~18134372
> *YEAH PROBABLY!!!
> *



WHO GOING TO THE SHOW OUT THERE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 11:57 PM~18134378
> *WHO GOING TO THE SHOW OUT THERE.
> *


JUST US N SOME OF THE 818!!!....I THINK HHH MIGHT COME FOR THE HOP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 11:59 PM~18134383
> *JUST US N SOME OF THE 818!!!....I THINK HHH MIGHT COME FOR THE HOP
> *



THATS COO. I WANT TO GO BAKERSFIELD BUT DAMN 40 DOLLARS FOR THE BIKES. :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 25 2010, 12:01 AM~18134388
> *THATS COO. I WANT TO GO BAKERSFIELD BUT DAMN 40 DOLLARS FOR THE BIKES.  :0
> *


I WONT MAKE IT TO BAKERSFIELD!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2010, 12:10 AM~18134412
> *I WONT MAKE IT TO BAKERSFIELD!!....
> *



ILL MAKE IT BUT NO BIKE.  IM BROKE. CHECK BY CHECK IS GOING IN TO GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 25 2010, 12:20 AM~18134437
> *ILL MAKE IT BUT NO BIKE.    IM BROKE. CHECK BY CHECK IS GOING IN TO GT
> *


`ME TOO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2010, 12:23 AM~18134448
> *`ME TOO!
> *



WHEN U GOING TO START ON THE RADICAL BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 25 2010, 12:30 AM~18134466
> *WHEN U GOING TO START ON THE RADICAL BIKE.
> *


HOPEFULLY AFTER THE SUPER SHOW!!....I GOTTA REDO A FEW PARTS OF THE BODY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2010, 12:31 AM~18134472
> *HOPEFULLY AFTER THE SUPER SHOW!!....I GOTTA REDO A FEW PARTS OF THE BODY!
> *



U SHOULD START NOW MAGINE MY BIKE NOT EVEN RADICAL LOOK HOW LONG IT TAKING ME. HEY WHEN U SEE YOUR CUZN TOMOROW TELL HER I STILL HAVE HER MONEY ILL GIVE IT TO HER WHEN I SEE HER. THAT GUY LAGG IT ON THE PARTS SO IM GOING BACK TO JAGSTER. TELL HER TO GIVE ME A CALL TOMOROW.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 25 2010, 12:34 AM~18134477
> *U SHOULD START NOW MAGINE MY BIKE NOT EVEN RADICAL LOOK HOW LONG IT TAKING ME. HEY WHEN U SEE YOUR CUZN TOMOROW TELL HER I STILL HAVE HER MONEY ILL GIVE IT TO HER WHEN I SEE HER. THAT GUY LAGG IT ON THE PARTS SO IM GOING BACK TO JAGSTER. TELL HER TO GIVE ME A CALL TOMOROW.
> *


ALRIGHT FOR SURE...IM GOING TO SLEEP ALREADY GOTTA WAKE UP IN 6 HRS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2010, 12:35 AM~18134482
> *ALRIGHT FOR SURE...IM GOING TO SLEEP ALREADY GOTTA WAKE UP IN 6 HRS!
> *


ME TO G PEACE OUT GOOD LUCK TOMOROW.


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

looking good congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 25 2010, 08:24 PM~18139292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD JOB GOODTIMERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

at a car show in corna. I PLACE BUT NOT SURE WHAT


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 25 2010, 08:24 PM~18139292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 08:02 AM~18141874
> *at a car show in corna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD JR.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 24 2010, 10:28 PM~18133508
> *THANX WENDY FOR THE SUPPORT WILL SEE U GUYS TOMORROW....WUT TIME R U GUYS ARRIVING???
> *



*WHATS UP FLEET STILL SLEEPING?LOL!
IT WAS GOOD TO KICK IT WITH ALL IT WAS
A GOOD SHOW....
CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!
NEXT STOP WILL BE BAKERS FIELD.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 09:02 AM~18141874
> *at a car show in corna. I PLACE BUT NOT SURE WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN GOOD
CLEAN PICS! :biggrin: 
CONGRATS 4 DA WINS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, WHITTIER BLVD, MRS.GOODTIMES818, GONNA FIND HER 39


WHATS UP :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 25 2010, 12:59 AM~18134383
> *JUST US N SOME OF THE 818!!!....I THINK HHH MIGHT:nono:  COME FOR THE HOP
> *



I TOLD YOU WE WILL BE THERE....  
GT FULL TIME... :biggrin: 
HAY THOSE CHILLI POPPERS WERE SPICY HUH?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 26 2010, 11:03 AM~18143038
> *I TOLD YOU WE WILL BE THERE....
> GT FULL TIME... :biggrin:
> HAY THOSE CHILLI POPPERS WERE SPICY HUH?
> *


THANX WENDY FOR COMING OVER!!!....THEY WERE GOOD!!!..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 08:02 AM~18141874
> *at a car show in corna. I PLACE BUT NOT SURE WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOOKS MUCH BETTER WITH THOSE FENDERS!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*TRIP TO DENVER:*
*LEFT THE HOUSE 4:20AM*









*PASSIN VICTORVILLE*








*PASSIN LAS VEGAS*








*GOING THRU UTAH*








*PASSIN BY ASPEN*








*FINALLY ARRIVIN TO OUR DESTINATION DENVER COLORADO*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 26 2010, 12:02 PM~18143554
> *IT LOOOKS MUCH BETTER WITH THOSE FENDERS!
> *



THANKS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 26 2010, 12:12 PM~18143648
> *TRIP TO DENVER:
> LEFT THE HOUSE 4:20AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PASSIN VICTORVILLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PASSIN LAS VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOING THRU UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PASSIN BY ASPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY ARRIVIN TO OUR DESTINATION DENVER COLORADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS MUST HAVE HAVE BEEN A VERY LONG AND FUN TRIP....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMES *


----------



## -GT- RAY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, -GT- RAY

WATS UO PJ IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 26 2010, 01:38 PM~18144348
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, -GT- RAY
> 
> WATS UO PJ IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY
> *



GOOD TO SEE U TO BRO. IT WAS GOOD KICKN IT WITH ALL THE FAMILY. LETS GET THOSE BIKES OUT FROM THE IE SO WE COULD START THAT CHAPTER.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 01:45 PM~18144416
> *GOOD TO SEE U TO BRO. LETS GO THOSE BIKES OUT FROM THE IE SO WE COULD START THAT CHAPTER..
> *


YUP YUP.....MY FRAME WILL BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK....AND THEN IN THE MEANWHILE IM STILL LOOKING FOR THE GOLD PARTS.....AND RITE NOW IM IN THE PROCESS OF BUYING A GOLD SPROKET


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 26 2010, 02:19 PM~18144173
> *THATS MUST HAVE HAVE BEEN A VERY LONG AND FUN TRIP....
> *




OH YEAH! IT WAS A LONG AS TRIP BUT ENDEED FUN....  
HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR MORE OF THE GT FAMILY CAN GO...
WITH CAR, BIKE, OR JUST THEM-SELF...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 26 2010, 01:00 PM~18143539
> *THANX WENDY FOR COMING OVER!!!....THEY WERE GOOD!!!..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS MY HUSBAND SAYS THAT HES GONNA MAKE
THEM MANDATORY FOR ME TO MAKE THEM IN EVERY B-B-Q.....
GREAT! :happysad: ........
AND NO PROBLEM ANYTIME IS POSSIBLE TO GO SUPPORT
WILL BE THERE....THERES NO TIME FOR PARTIMING....
FULLTIMING ALL THE WAY..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 26 2010, 02:05 PM~18144614
> *OH YEAH! IT WAS A LONG AS TRIP BUT ENDEED FUN....
> HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR MORE OF THE GT FAMILY CAN GO...
> WITH CAR, BIKE, OR JUST THEM-SELF...
> *


YEA HOPEFULLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MRS.GOODTIMES818, 81_cutty, HOTSHOT956, -GT- RAY


----------



## juangotti

*GT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2010, 02:11 PM~18144665
> *GT
> *



WHATS UP BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 24 2010, 09:17 PM~18133425
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOTSHOT... :cheesy:
> THANKS FOR THE PICS
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU WENDY AND YOUR VERY WELCOME SORRY FOR THE LONG WAIT :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP HOT SHOT.


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 26 2010, 03:34 PM~18145289
> *waz up familia :wow:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## 65ragrider

[/quote]


----------



## David Cervantes

>


[/quote]
lookin good :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

>


[/quote]


LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jul 26 2010, 06:43 PM~18147129
> *what's up GOOD TIMERS
> *


HEY HOMIE WUZ UP HOW ARE U DOING?? HEY ARE U GOING TO BAKERSFIEL THIS WEEKEND??? OR TO MAGESTIC THE 8 OF AUGUST??? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 26 2010, 02:07 PM~18144636
> *THANKS MY HUSBAND SAYS THAT HES GONNA MAKE
> THEM MANDATORY FOR ME TO MAKE THEM IN EVERY B-B-Q.....
> GREAT! :happysad: ........
> AND NO PROBLEM ANYTIME IS POSSIBLE TO GO SUPPORT
> WILL BE THERE....THERES NO TIME FOR PARTIMING....
> FULLTIMING ALL THE WAY..... :biggrin: .....
> *


I WAS HAPPY TO SEE U GUYS OVERHERE!....SEE U GUYS AT THE SAN FERNANDO SHOW!


----------



## Fleetangel

>


[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*ROLL CALL FOR <span style=\'color:blue\'>BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS WHOS GOING THIS SUNDAY</span>*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 08:45 PM~18148474
> *ROLL CALL FOR <span style=\'color:blue\'>BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS WHOS GOING THIS SUNDAY</span>
> 
> 1.805 BUT NOT ME!
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*ROLL CALL FOR <span style=\'color:blue\'>BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS WHOS GOING THIS SUNDAY</span>*

1.805
2.EAST LA -PAUL JR 
3.EAST LA -MIA
4.relax63 and my son.s bike - 818
5.SO CAL
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 04:15 PM~18144699
> *WHATS UP BRO.  :biggrin:
> *


Just liven life bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 02:24 PM~18144805
> *WHATS UP HOT SHOT.
> *


WAS GOOD LIL G JUST HERE AT WORK HAPPY BCS THE BOSS GIVE US THE NETWORK BACK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 27 2010, 08:06 AM~18152086
> *WAS GOOD LIL G JUST HERE AT WORK HAPPY BCS THE BOSS GIVE US THE NETWORK BACK :biggrin:
> *



I WONDER WHAT WE WILL BE AT WITH OUT LAYITLOW. HAHAHA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 07:52 AM~18151991
> *Just liven life bro
> *


THATS COOL BRO SAME HERE. HOW THE WEATHER OUT THERE IN TEXAS I BET ITS HOT OUT THERE.


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 25 2010, 08:24 PM~18139292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


7 OUTTA 9 PLACED!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 27 2010, 01:23 PM~18154104
> *7 OUTTA 9 PLACED!
> *



*:0 DAAAM THAT SOUNDS LIKE LOTS OF AWARDS!!
CONGRATS AGAIN TO THE 805 AND THE 818 FOR THE AWARDS
WAY TO REP.....IT WAS A GOOD SHOW IM GUESSIN NEXT YEAR
IT WILL BE BIGGER..... :cheesy: ...IT WAS A FRESH DAY BUT
I STILL GOT BURNED... *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 27 2010, 06:32 AM~18151339
> *ROLL CALL FOR <span style=\'color:blue\'>BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS WHOS GOING THIS SUNDAY</span>
> 
> 1.805
> 2.EAST LA -PAUL JR
> 3.EAST LA -MIA
> 4.relax63 and my son.s bike - 818
> 5.SO CAL
> 6.818 WILL BE THERE WITH BIKES AND CARS
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jul 27 2010, 01:38 PM~18154870
> *:0 DAAAM THAT SOUNDS LIKE LOTS OF AWARDS!!
> CONGRATS AGAIN TO THE 805 AND THE 818 FOR THE AWARDS
> WAY TO REP.....IT WAS A GOOD SHOW IM GUESSIN NEXT YEAR
> IT WILL BE BIGGER..... :cheesy: ...IT WAS A FRESH DAY BUT
> I STILL GOT BURNED...
> *


HAHA I KNOW!!....IT WAS SO DAMN FRESH!!!,,,,,IDK HOW U GOT BURNED!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BAKERSFIELD BE MY LAST SHOW IM GOING TO VEGAS. IM ADDING MORE STUFF TO THE ORANGE BIKE. AND TRY TO GET GT OUT FOR THE NEW YEARS,


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 28 2010, 12:16 PM~18164121
> *BAKERSFIELD BE MY LAST SHOW IM GOING TO VEGAS. IM ADDING MORE STUFF TO THE ORANGE BIKE. AND TRY TO GET GT OUT FOR THE NEW YEARS,
> *


THATS COOL THAT U ARE UPGRADING UR BIKES KEEP PUSHING THE GOOD WORK. BUT HOPE TO SEE U IN OTHERE SHOWS EVENIF U DONT GET GT EDITION OUT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 28 2010, 06:06 PM~18167286
> *THATS COOL THAT U ARE UPGRADING UR BIKES KEEP PUSHING THE GOOD WORK. BUT HOPE TO SEE U IN OTHERE SHOWS EVENIF U DONT GET GT EDITION OUT.
> *



O ILL BE THERE AT OTHER SHOWS. WITH OR WITH OUT GT EDITION MORE THE ORANGE BIKE GOT TO GET READY FOR SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW AND VEGAS


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 28 2010, 06:54 PM~18167784
> *O ILL BE THERE AT OTHER SHOWS. WITH OR WITH OUT GT EDITION MORE THE ORANGE BIKE GOT TO GET READY FOR SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW AND VEGAS
> *


WERES THAT SHOW IN SAN DIEG I HAVENT HERD ABOUT IT :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 28 2010, 07:01 PM~18167883
> *:wow:
> WERES THAT SHOW IN SAN DIEG I HAVENT HERD ABOUT IT :wow:
> *



ITS A CAR SHOW THAT IS ALL INDOOR ITS A BAD ASS SHOW I THINK ITS BETTER THEN LRM SHOW. BUT LET ME SEE IF THERE ANY INFO.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 28 2010, 07:47 PM~18168366
> *ITS A CAR SHOW THAT IS ALL INDOOR ITS A BAD ASS SHOW I THINK ITS BETTER THEN LRM SHOW. BUT LET ME SEE IF THERE ANY INFO.
> *


O THAT SOUNDS GOOD YEA HIT ME UP WITH THE INFO I WOULD LIKE TO GO AND CHEK THAT SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 29 2010, 06:23 AM~18172367
> *
> *



WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 28 2010, 08:13 PM~18168657
> *O THAT SOUNDS GOOD YEA HIT ME UP WITH THE INFO I WOULD LIKE TO GO AND CHEK THAT SHOW. :biggrin:
> *



I JUST PM HIM RIGHT NOW.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 09:52 AM~18173539
> *WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


WAS GOOD G :biggrin: MAN WE JUST HAPPY ABOUT THAT NEW RULE TIME TO PUT IN SOME WORK


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 29 2010, 10:25 AM~18173785
> *TTT
> *



WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 29 2010, 10:01 AM~18173615
> *WAS GOOD G  :biggrin:  MAN WE JUST HAPPY ABOUT THAT NEW RULE TIME TO PUT IN SOME WORK
> *



THATS COOL THATS COOL. HOW THE SECRET GOING. HAVE YOU GOT THOSE DONE YET.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 11:17 AM~18174247
> *THATS COOL THATS COOL. HOW THE SECRET GOING. HAVE YOU GOT THOSE DONE YET.
> *


NO DANNY IS NOT DONE DESIGNING THEM YET WHICH IS KOOL BCS I TOLD HIM NOT TO RUSH AT ALL JUST DO YOUR MAGIC WHEN YOU FEEL AT YOUR BEST


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 29 2010, 11:47 AM~18174512
> *NO DANNY IS NOT DONE DESIGNING THEM YET WHICH IS KOOL BCS I TOLD HIM NOT TO RUSH AT ALL JUST DO YOUR MAGIC WHEN YOU FEEL AT YOUR BEST
> *



I SEE THATS COO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. I WAS GOING TO TELL YOU JUST GO WITH JAGSTER ON THE PARTS CAUSE THE GUY I WAS GOING WITH LAGS IT. I GOT TO GET THE REST WITH JAGSTER,


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 12:21 PM~18174816
> *I SEE THATS COO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. I WAS GOING TO TELL YOU JUST GO WITH JAGSTER ON THE PARTS CAUSE THE GUY I WAS GOING WITH LAGS IT. I GOT TO GET THE REST WITH JAGSTER,
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN ILL FOLLOW YOU IVE NEVER DONE CUSTOM PARTS BEFORE


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 03:31 PM~18144301
> *GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jul 29 2010, 02:58 PM~18176348
> *I MIGHT    :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW BRO IF YOU DO GO BRO SO YOU COULD MEET PEOPLE HERE IN GOODTIMES. HOW FLORIDA DOING OUT THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 11:14 AM~18174212
> *WHATS UP
> *


JUST CHILLIN...GETTING READY TO GO TO WORK N U???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 29 2010, 02:53 PM~18176286
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN ILL FOLLOW YOU IVE NEVER DONE CUSTOM PARTS BEFORE
> *



COOL LET ME KNOW IF U NEED TO KNOW ANYTHING OR NEED HELP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 29 2010, 03:15 PM~18176511
> *JUST CHILLIN...GETTING READY TO GO TO WORK N U???
> *



RIGHT HERE WORKING. JUST KICKN BACK. HOW THE CLUB OUT THERE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 03:17 PM~18176525
> *RIGHT HERE WORKING. JUST KICKN BACK. HOW THE CLUB OUT THERE
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!...SOLVING A FEW ISSUES BUT EVERYTHING IS UNDER CONTROL!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 29 2010, 01:47 PM~18174512
> *NO DANNY IS NOT DONE DESIGNING THEM YET WHICH IS KOOL BCS I TOLD HIM NOT TO RUSH AT ALL JUST DO YOUR MAGIC WHEN YOU FEEL AT YOUR BEST
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 05:08 PM~18176438
> *LET ME KNOW BRO IF YOU DO GO BRO SO YOU COULD MEET PEOPLE HERE IN GOODTIMES. HOW FLORIDA DOING OUT THERE
> *


OH YEA FOR SURE BRO IM GOING OUT THERE WIT THE OTHER GOODTIMERS FROM FLORIDA BUT YOU WILL SEE US THERE :biggrin: AND FLORIDA IS GOOD BRO THESE TIME OF THE YEAR IS WHEN MOST OF THE SHOWS START ILL POST PICS OF THE SHOWS WE ATTENTED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 29 2010, 03:19 PM~18176560
> *LOOKING GOOD!!!...SOLVING A FEW ISSUES BUT EVERYTHING IS UNDER CONTROL!
> *



COOL IF THE ISSUES GET BIGGER LET ME OR WENDY. BUT OTHER THEN THAT THATS COOL ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jul 29 2010, 05:32 PM~18178147
> *OH YEA FOR SURE BRO IM GOING OUT THERE  WIT THE OTHER GOODTIMERS FROM FLORIDA BUT YOU WILL SEE US THERE  :biggrin:  AND FLORIDA IS GOOD BRO  THESE TIME OF THE YEAR IS WHEN MOST OF THE SHOWS START ILL POST PICS OF THE SHOWS WE ATTENTED
> *



THATS COOL BRO CANT WAIT TO MEET U IN PERSON. POST UP THE PICS OF THE BIKES. ME AND WENDY ALREADY TALKN ABOUT YOU GUYS. SO JUST POST UP THE PROGRESS AND THE SHOWS U HIT. WE LOOKING FOR FULLTIME SOLDIERS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 29 2010, 04:42 PM~18177585
> *:happysad:
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18178480
> *  WE LOOKING FOR FULLTIME SOLDIERS.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 06:09 PM~18178516
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :wow:
> *


----------



## lesstime

thats a good one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 06:13 PM~18178566
> *thats a good one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 01:31 PM~18144301
> *GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IMA HAVE TO MEET UP SOME UP DA GT FAM THIS YEAR IM WORKING ON GOING FOR MY WEEK VACATION THIS YEAR ITS ON DA 10TH OF OCT RITE?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 06:12 PM~18178553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YA ALREADY KNOW IF I WOULDNT HAD START MY CLUB HERE IN MARYLAND ILL BE REPPING GT...


----------



## lesstime

hows things going ??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 29 2010, 06:14 PM~18178577
> *IMA HAVE TO MEET UP SOME UP DA GT FAM THIS YEAR IM WORKING ON GOING FOR MY WEEK VACATION THIS YEAR ITS ON DA 10TH OF OCT RITE?
> *



YES SIR BRO ITS ON THE 1OTH. JUST LET ME KNOW BRO WHEN U COME OUT TO VEGAS. HERE MY NUMBER 323 919 3401. WE CLOSE DOWN THIS BIG ASS RESTRAUNT. BOMB ASS FOOD AND HAVE DJ AND A DANCE FLOOR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 06:15 PM~18178600
> *hows things going ??
> *


GOING GOOD HOMIE JUST WORKING THE ORANG BIKE FINALLY FOUND MORE PARTS AND GETTN MORE GOLD. AND GOING TO ADD SOME MURALS. 


WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 08:07 PM~18178480
> *THATS COOL BRO CANT WAIT TO MEET U IN PERSON. POST UP THE PICS OF THE BIKES. ME AND WENDY ALREADY TALKN ABOUT YOU GUYS. SO JUST POST UP THE PROGRESS AND THE SHOWS U HIT.  WE LOOKING FOR FULLTIME SOLDIERS.  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY MAN THEY STOLE MY COUZINS CAMERA MAN AND DAM THEY ALSO BROKE IN TODAY AT MY CUZINS HOUSE  THESE SOME PICS SORRY PHONE MAN


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 06:16 PM~18178612
> *YES SIR BRO ITS ON THE 1OTH. JUST LET ME KNOW BRO WHEN U COME OUT TO VEGAS. HERE MY NUMBER 323 919 3401. WE CLOSE DOWN THIS BIG ASS RESTRAUNT. BOMB ASS FOOD AND HAVE DJ AND A DANCE FLOOR.
> *


OH YEAH FOR SURE I SENT U MY # THREW A TEXT!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 06:19 PM~18178645
> *GOING GOOD HOMIE JUST WORKING THE ORANG BIKE FINALLY FOUND MORE PARTS AND GETTN MORE GOLD. AND GOING TO ADD SOME MURALS.
> WHAT ABOUT U
> *


working on the 12inch sent out my little girls to IL to get painted :biggrin: looking for low price/trade parts for it just being cheap lol :happysad: you otta pm me pics of what you endded up getting for you orange bike :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jul 29 2010, 06:19 PM~18178657
> *SORRY MAN  THEY STOLE MY COUZINS  CAMERA MAN AND DAM THEY ALSO BROKE IN TODAY AT MY CUZINS HOUSE    THESE SOME PICS SORRY PHONE MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. YEA I KNOW HE TOLD ME EARLIER WHEN I WAS TEXTN. THAT SUCKS. BUT THE BIKES LOOKN GOOD BRO. EVEN WITH A PHONE PIC.  JUST KEEP PUSHING U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 29 2010, 06:23 PM~18178694
> *OH YEAH FOR SURE I SENT U MY # THREW A TEXT!
> *



I JUST GOT UR TEXT BRO


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 06:24 PM~18178714
> *I JUST GOT UR TEXT BRO
> *


  MY 1ST TIME IN VEGAS IMA GET MY PASSPORT THIS MONDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 06:23 PM~18178698
> *working on the 12inch  sent out my little girls to IL to get painted  :biggrin:  looking for low price/trade parts for it just being cheap lol  :happysad: you otta pm me  pics of what you endded  up getting for you orange bike  :biggrin:
> *



WHEN THE BIKE COMPLETED WITH THE PARTS ILL SEND U THE PICS IM JUST HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE IMPOSTRY WHAT COLOR TO GO WITH ,.,, CAUSE THE SEAT I HAVE I DONT REALLY LIKE IT


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 08:23 PM~18178702
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. YEA I KNOW HE TOLD ME EARLIER WHEN I WAS TEXTN. THAT SUCKS. BUT THE BIKES LOOKN GOOD BRO. EVEN WITH A PHONE PIC.    JUST KEEP PUSHING U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW.
> *


DID HE SHOW U A PIC OF HIS TRIKE AND OTHER ONE BROO AND ALL WE NEED IS YOUR OPINION ON THEM AND SEE WHERE WE GO FROM THER


----------



## lesstime

lol ok and the seat looks sick as is 
but i understand it vagas gobig or go home lol 
maybe same colors just diffrent design???


----------



## 96lincoln

OUR STREET BIKES AND OUR FIRST THEN WE GOT BETTER ONES


----------



## David Cervantes

whats good GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jul 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18178737
> *DID HE SHOW U A PIC OF HIS TRIKE AND OTHER ONE BROO  AND ALL WE NEED IS YOUR OPINION ON THEM AND SEE WHERE WE GO FROM THER
> *



WE WILL TALK ABOUT IT IN PM MORE BRO. THE BIKE IS NICE BUT TRY TO GET MORE CLEAR PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 06:28 PM~18178758
> *lol ok and the seat looks sick as is
> but i understand it vagas gobig or go home lol
> maybe same colors just diffrent design???
> *



YEA BUT IDK SOMETHING ABOUT MY SEAT MAKES IT LOOKS WEIRD. IM THINKING GOING WITH PEANUT BUTTER WITH ORANGE PIPING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT EDITION IS GOING TO GET REPAINTED THE PAINT STARTED TO BUBBLE UP *


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 10:05 PM~18181799
> * GT EDITION IS GOING TO GET REPAINTED THE PAINT STARTED TO BUBBLE UP
> *



THATS SUCKS LOKO  THATS WHY YOU HAVE TO TAKE YOUR TIME ON IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 29 2010, 11:04 PM~18182613
> *THATS SUCKS LOKO   THATS WHY YOU HAVE TO TAKE YOUR TIME ON IT
> *



I TOLD HIM TO TAKE HIS TIME AND DONT RUSH AND THATS WHAT HE WAS DOING/


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 29 2010, 11:09 PM~18182651
> *I TOLD HIM TO TAKE HIS TIME AND DONT RUSH AND THATS WHAT HE WAS DOING/
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18182742
> *
> *



ITS ALL GOOD IM NOT WORRYING ABOUT IT RIGHT NOW. I HAVE TIME TO GET ALL MY PARTS NOW. SO WHEN THE FRAME FINISH THE PARTS BE DONE MAYBE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMERS*

I NEED YOUR HELP. WHAT COLOR IMPOSTRY SHOULD I GO WITH THIS BIKE. I DONT LIKE MY SEAT. SO I WAS THINKING PEANUT BUTTTER COLOR WITH ORANGE PIPING. WHAT DO U GUYS THINK.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 29 2010, 07:18 PM~18179377
> *whats good GT
> *


WUZ UP DAVID!!.....I GOT THE DAY OFF FOR SUNDAY!!!......SO IM ROLLING WITH U GUYS TO BAKERS! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE. *  :tears: :tears:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 03:15 PM~18187698
> *SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE.      :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKZZZZ!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 03:15 PM~18187698
> *SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE.      :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that sucks it was looking really good but at least he realized it b4 it came back to you all messed up


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 30 2010, 10:48 AM~18185536
> *WUZ UP DAVID!!.....I GOT THE DAY OFF FOR SUNDAY!!!......SO IM ROLLING WITH U GUYS TO BAKERS! :biggrin:
> *


are u taking ur bike :dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 29 2010, 04:42 PM~18177585
> *:happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: WHAT IT DEW DANNY HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 02:15 PM~18187698
> *SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE.      :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that sucks jr. hope it works out


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 29 2010, 06:09 PM~18178516
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :wow:
> *


WAS GOOD LESSTIME HOWS THE WEEKEND SO FAR


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18185832
> *:biggrin:
> *


WAS GOOD "G"


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 31 2010, 08:01 AM~18192596
> *WAS GOOD "G"
> *


wuz up homei how u been :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 31 2010, 08:01 AM~18192596
> *WAS GOOD "G"
> *



JUST HERE GETTN READY FOR WORK WHAT ABOUT YOU.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 31 2010, 07:07 AM~18192423
> *dam that sucks jr. hope it works out
> *



I KNOW. HOW U BEEN ..


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 03:15 PM~18187698
> *SO CURLY IS STARTING ALL OVER AGAIN CAUSE HE FOUND MORE SPOTS IN THE FRAME THAT WAS STARTING TO BUBBLE UP. GT EDITION PAINT JOB IS GOING TO BE REDONE.      :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S MESST UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 31 2010, 08:13 AM~18192634
> *THAT'S MESST UP
> *



READY FOR TOMOROW.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 31 2010, 08:10 AM~18192622
> *wuz up homei how u been :wave:
> *


Q-VO DAVID HOWS IT GOING CARNAL? MEN IM SUPER TIRED STAYED UP ALL NITE LAST NITE DOING SMOKE BRASKETS FOR MY LIL COUSINS PARTY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 31 2010, 08:10 AM~18192625
> *JUST HERE GETTN READY FOR WORK WHAT ABOUT YOU.
> *


WORKING AND LIL HANG OVER :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 31 2010, 08:14 AM~18192637
> *READY FOR TOMOROW.
> *


YUP U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jul 31 2010, 09:37 AM~18192938
> *Q-VO DAVID HOWS IT GOING CARNAL? MEN IM SUPER TIRED STAYED UP ALL NITE LAST NITE DOING SMOKE BRASKETS FOR MY LIL COUSINS PARTY
> *


THATS GOOD IM GLADE THAT U AND UR FAMILY ARE DOING GOOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*600*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WE ARE ALMOST CLOSE TO THE CAR CLUB PAGES :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18190259
> *are u taking ur bike :dunno:
> *


I MIGHT!!!.....IM NOT SURE YET!


----------



## monte carlo rider

sup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 1 2010, 09:56 PM~18203508
> *sup :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE U BEEN AT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 2 2010, 08:59 AM~18205804
> *PICS :biggrin:
> *


ILL POST THEM LATER CUZ I HAVE TO WORK IN AN HR!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## BIG TURTLE

~600~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 2 2010, 07:25 PM~18211309
> *~600~
> *



DID U GET ANY PICS OF THE BIKE.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 31 2010, 02:07 PM~18194019
> *600
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  WE ARE ALMOST CLOSE TO THE CAR CLUB PAGES  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 600


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 2 2010, 07:34 PM~18211399
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 600
> *



WHATS UP CHAIO. THE SD LOOK GOOD OUT THERE IN BAKERSFIELD.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 2 2010, 07:25 PM~18211309
> *~600~
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Aug 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18211504
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 2 2010, 07:54 PM~18211620
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID AND CASPER.


----------



## chaio

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 2 2010, 08:36 PM~18211423
> *WHATS UP CHAIO. THE SD LOOK GOOD OUT THERE IN BAKERSFIELD.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 31 2010, 01:07 PM~18194019
> *600
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  WE ARE ALMOST CLOSE TO THE CAR CLUB PAGES  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: WE ALMOST THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

GT FAMILY REPRESENTING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*IT WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE ONCE AGAIN PUSHIN HARD WITH THEM BIKES
CONGRATS TO ALL FOR BEING FULL TIME RIDERS...... :biggrin: 
IT WAS A STUPID BIG SHOW, BUT ITS NOT GONNA BRING US DOWN...
AS LONG AS WE ALL STICK TOGETHER WILL ALWAYS HAVE GOOD TIMES..  
CONGRATS TO ALL FOR PUSHIN HARD AND REPIN ALL THE WAY.....
IT WAS A HOT ASSS AND LONG ASSSS SHOW....IVE EVER BEEN IN.....
BUT 4 THE LOVE OF THIS HOBBY AND OUR CLUB WE WHERE THERE TO REP....
THANK YOU ALL FOR BEING THERE....
DAVID, FAVI AND DAD, ROBERT, LUCKY CHARM, JESSIE, MANUEL AND WIFE,
PAUL JR., KIKA, AND EVEN MY DAUGHTER SHE HAS A BIG HEART FOR THIS
SHE DIDNT GO WITH GRANDMAH TO THE BEACH BECAUSE SHE DIDNT WANT TO MISS THE SHOW.....  JUST LIKE DADDY ....A BIG APPLAUSE FOR YOU ALL TRUE RIDERS.....I HOPE I DIDNT FORGET ABOUT ANYONE..... :happysad: *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18219279
> *IT WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE ONCE AGAIN PUSHIN HARD WITH THEM BIKES
> CONGRATS TO ALL FOR BEING FULL TIME RIDERS...... :biggrin:
> IT WAS A STUPID BIG SHOW, BUT ITS NOT GONNA BRING US DOWN...
> AS LONG AS WE ALL STICK TOGETHER WILL ALWAYS HAVE GOOD TIMES..
> CONGRATS TO ALL FOR PUSHIN HARD AND REPIN ALL THE WAY.....
> IT WAS A HOT ASSS AND LONG ASSSS SHOW....IVE EVER BEEN IN.....
> BUT 4 THE LOVE OF THIS HOBBY AND OUR CLUB WE WHERE THERE TO REP....
> THANK YOU ALL FOR BEING THERE....
> DAVID, FAVI AND DAD, ROBERT, LUCKY CHARM, JESSIE, MANUEL AND WIFE,
> PAUL JR., KIKA, AND EVEN MY DAUGHTER SHE HAS A BIG HEART FOR THIS
> SHE DIDNT GO WITH GRANDMAH TO THE BEACH BECAUSE SHE DIDNT WANT TO MISS THE SHOW.....   JUST LIKE DADDY ....A BIG APPLAUSE FOR YOU ALL TRUE RIDERS.....I HOPE I DIDNT FORGET ABOUT ANYONE.....  :happysad:
> *


X2 HOPE TO SEE ALL OF U GUSS @ THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18219279
> *IT WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE ONCE AGAIN PUSHIN HARD WITH THEM BIKES
> CONGRATS TO ALL FOR BEING FULL TIME RIDERS...... :biggrin:
> IT WAS A STUPID BIG SHOW, BUT ITS NOT GONNA BRING US DOWN...
> AS LONG AS WE ALL STICK TOGETHER WILL ALWAYS HAVE GOOD TIMES..
> CONGRATS TO ALL FOR PUSHIN HARD AND REPIN ALL THE WAY.....
> IT WAS A HOT ASSS AND LONG ASSSS SHOW....IVE EVER BEEN IN.....
> BUT 4 THE LOVE OF THIS HOBBY AND OUR CLUB WE WHERE THERE TO REP....
> THANK YOU ALL FOR BEING THERE....
> DAVID, FAVI AND DAD, ROBERT, LUCKY CHARM, JESSIE, MANUEL AND WIFE,
> PAUL JR., KIKA, AND EVEN MY DAUGHTER SHE HAS A BIG HEART FOR THIS
> SHE DIDNT GO WITH GRANDMAH TO THE BEACH BECAUSE SHE DIDNT WANT TO MISS THE SHOW.....   JUST LIKE DADDY ....A BIG APPLAUSE FOR YOU ALL TRUE RIDERS.....I HOPE I DIDNT FORGET ABOUT ANYONE.....  :happysad: *


*THATS RIGHT CONGRATZ TO EVERYBODY!!....GOODTIMES BIKECLUB IN FULL FORCE!!!....CANT STOP WONT STOP!!!....LETS REP STRONG THIS SUNDAY IN THE 818!*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WHERES EVERYBODY AT????? :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 5 2010, 09:39 AM~18235557
> *WHERES EVERYBODY AT????? :wow:
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING..


----------



## -GT- RAY

IM HERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW FAM BAM SORRY I WAS AT THE HOP PLAY OFFS :biggrin: 
HOWS EVERY BODY DOING?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 5 2010, 07:35 PM~18240475
> *WHAT IT DEW FAM BAM SORRY I WAS AT THE HOP PLAY OFFS  :biggrin:
> HOWS EVERY BODY DOING?
> *


WE BEEN GOOD JUST HERE HITING UP SOME SHOWS. AND U HOW U BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 5 2010, 08:04 PM~18240719
> *WE BEEN GOOD JUST HERE HITING UP SOME SHOWS. AND U HOW U BEEN :biggrin:
> *



WE GOOD LIL BY LIL JUST PUSHING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+Aug 5 2010, 07:35 PM~18240475-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DEW FAM BAM SORRY I WAS AT THE HOP PLAY OFFS  :biggrin:
> HOWS EVERY BODY DOING?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by David [email protected] 5 2010, 04:32 PM~18238875
> *waz up familia :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -GT- [email protected] 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18238526
> *IM HERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 5 2010, 11:57 AM~18236545
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYING..
> *


GLAD TO SEE U GUYS BACK!!....WE NEED MORE PICS!!!....ILL BE POSTING SOME NEXT MONDAY AFTER THE MAJESTICS SHOW!!!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18238526
> *IM HERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey wats up how u been


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2010, 09:05 AM~18244369
> *GLAD TO SEE U GUYS BACK!!....WE NEED MORE PICS!!!....ILL BE POSTING SOME NEXT MONDAY AFTER THE MAJESTICS SHOW!!!!
> *


WATS UP FLEET HAVE YOU BEEN BRO.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 6 2010, 11:55 AM~18245722
> *hey wats up how u been
> *


GOOD TRYNA FINISH MY BIKE...
AND YOU.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 6 2010, 01:14 PM~18246272
> *WATS UP FLEET HAVE YOU BEEN BRO.???
> *


GOOD HOMIE!!!...WORKING N WORKING!!!....


----------



## luckcharm818

HAY WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Aug 6 2010, 05:16 PM~18247960
> *HAY WHATZ UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


READY FOR SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2010, 04:59 PM~18247855
> *GOOD HOMIE!!!...WORKING N WORKING!!!....
> *


HAHAHA THATS KOOL...MAKING THAT MONEY OR WAT.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I have bent flat BENT twisted sissy bars for sale 25 dollars


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 6 2010, 05:17 PM~18247966
> *READY FOR SUNDAY? :biggrin:
> *


fleet call me 818-979-3283


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 7 2010, 12:05 AM~18250303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE LIL JOE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 7 2010, 12:05 AM~18250303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 7 2010, 12:05 AM~18250303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good honie :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 7 2010, 12:05 AM~18250303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD G.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good divid hows the weekend so far


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 7 2010, 09:57 AM~18251724
> *LOOKS GOOD G.
> *


yo yo yo :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 7 2010, 09:59 AM~18251731
> *yo yo yo :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I have bent flat BENT twisted sissy bars for sale 25 dollars


----------



## BIG ANDREW

was up GT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP HOMIES !

R.O. PAULEE CRUZING THREW !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 7 2010, 10:09 AM~18251766
> *was up GT
> *



LOMG TIME NO SEE HOMIE HOW U BEEN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 7 2010, 11:33 AM~18252111
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> 
> R.O. PAULEE CRUZING THREW !
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD JOB EVERYBODY AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW!!!!...ALWAYS LOOKING SHARP!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 8 2010, 10:57 PM~18261774
> *GOOD  JOB EVERYBODY AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW!!!!...ALWAYS LOOKING SHARP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 7 2010, 12:05 AM~18250303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 8 2010, 10:57 PM~18261774
> *GOOD  JOB EVERYBODY AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW!!!!...ALWAYS LOOKING SHARP!
> *


PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 9 2010, 12:03 AM~18262182
> *PICS
> *


x2


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 6 2010, 01:15 PM~18246283
> *GOOD TRYNA FINISH MY BIKE...
> AND YOU.???
> *


cant wait to see it at the shows 
im doing okay 
hows everything going out for u guys show on the 28th??


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 9 2010, 12:03 AM~18262182
> *PICS
> *


WAS GOOD FAM BAM :wave: ONE OF OUR MEMBERS TOOK 2ND AT A CAR SHOW YESTERDAY :thumbsup: ILL POST PICS LATER ON TONITE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

tell him i said congrats from the east la chapter.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CONGRATS TO TWO OF OUR GT PROPECTS MEMBERS CARLOS $100 OF TATTOO AND VANESSA FOR TAKEING 2ND PLACE IN BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 9 2010, 01:31 PM~18266029
> *tell him i said congrats from the east la chapter.
> *


ILL LET HER KNOW "G"


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 9 2010, 11:12 AM~18264785
> *cant wait to see it at the shows
> im doing okay
> hows everything going out for u guys show on the 28th??
> *


good.......
delgaods bike shop is gunna sell me all the gold parts i need


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW ALL THE GOODTIMERS DOING..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT TO ALL THE LIL GTIMERS... KEEP DOING IT BIG AT ALL THE SHOW...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 9 2010, 06:13 PM~18268688
> *HOW ALL THE GOODTIMERS DOING..
> *


wats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 9 2010, 06:15 PM~18268714
> *wats up
> *



WHAT U UP TO LIL HOMIE.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 9 2010, 06:17 PM~18268740
> *WHAT U UP TO LIL HOMIE.
> *


nuthin still tryna sell a few things to get some parts from delgaods bike shop


----------



## Fleetangel

PICS COMING UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18268927
> *nuthin still tryna sell a few things to get some parts from delgaods bike shop
> *


HOPE U SELL UR STUFF BRO..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 9 2010, 07:21 PM~18269465
> *PICS COMING UP!
> *


 :0


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 9 2010, 06:07 PM~18268632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS TO TWO OF OUR GT PROPECTS MEMBERS CARLOS $100 OF TATTOO AND VANESSA FOR TAKEING 2ND PLACE IN BIKES :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

TAKING APART GREEN ENVY FOR A NEW LOOK!!!!!!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 9 2010, 06:12 PM~18268677
> *good.......
> delgaods bike shop is gunna sell me all the gold parts i need
> *


Thats nice do u need a lot of parts still..
Hey who's bikes is the blue cookie monster from ur chapter


----------



## Stilo-G

wut up homies from the big GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 9 2010, 08:39 PM~18270326
> *TAKING APART GREEN ENVY FOR A NEW LOOK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUCH PROPS GTIMER!!!!...LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Aug 10 2010, 04:24 AM~18272847
> *wut up homies from the big GT
> *


Q-VO STILO!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:43 PM~18270995
> *Thats nice do u need a lot of parts still..
> Hey who's bikes is the blue cookie monster from ur chapter
> *


its lil joe's bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 10:24 AM~18274685
> *its lil joe's bike
> *


HEY LOKO POST SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2010, 10:37 AM~18274779
> *HEY LOKO POST SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW! :cheesy:
> *


simon tonight loko


----------



## BIG TURTLE

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Q-VO TURTLE NO SLEEP LOKO? :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 10 2010, 11:29 AM~18275188
> *Q-VO TURTLE NO SLEEP LOKO? :wave:
> *


QVO ..... NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 11:30 AM~18275200
> *QVO ..... NOT YET  :biggrin:
> *


DAM I JUST GOT DONE READING THE GT CAR TOPIC AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU PUTTING OVERTIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 10 2010, 11:33 AM~18275227
> *DAM I JUST GOT DONE READING THE GT CAR TOPIC AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU PUTTING OVERTIME  :biggrin:
> *


SOMETHING LIKE THAT :biggrin: ..... HOW YOU DOING


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 11:36 AM~18275245
> *SOMETHING LIKE THAT  :biggrin:  ..... HOW YOU DOING
> *


WE DOING GOOD JUST READY TO GO TO A SHOW THIS SUNDAY FULL FORCE :biggrin: AND THINKING ALOT ABOUT HOW SHOULD I REBUILD MY FRAME ALL OVER AGIAN :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Keep pushing goodtimers there is never ending story. Vegas is almost coming and let's make the people drop jaws when they see goodtimes bike club rolling deep. 


Goodtimes 4 life


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 11:25 AM~18275158
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT A REAL ENGINE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition report

I just order all the parts I will recieved them in 2 weeks.so far I just need custom crank and kick stand and mirrors and the bike is completed


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2010, 03:00 PM~18276863
> *Gt edition report
> 
> I just order all the parts I will recieved them in 2 weeks.so far I just need custom crank and kick stand and mirrors and the bike is completed
> *


cool cant wait to see them


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2010, 03:00 PM~18276863
> *Gt edition report
> 
> I just order all the parts I will recieved them in 2 weeks.so far I just need custom crank and kick stand and mirrors and the bike is completed
> *


ALMOST DONE G'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2010, 03:20 PM~18276997
> *ALMOST DONE G'!
> *



WHEN ARE U COMING TO LA. SO U CAN PICK UP UR CUZN PARTS,


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 10 2010, 02:51 PM~18276791
> *IS THAT A REAL ENGINE?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## David Cervantes

hellow gt family :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 9 2010, 09:43 PM~18270995
> *Thats nice do u need a lot of parts still..
> Hey who's bikes is the blue cookie monster from ur chapter
> *


JUST SOME GOLD PARTS...THEN OFF TO GET SOME MURALS, LEAFING AND STRIPING.....AFTER THAT MAYBE A DISPLAY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2010, 03:00 PM~18276863
> *Gt edition report
> 
> I just order all the parts I will recieved them in 2 weeks.so far I just need custom crank and kick stand and mirrors and the bike is completed
> *


CANT WAIT hno: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18278088
> *WHEN ARE U COMING TO LA. SO U CAN PICK UP UR CUZN PARTS,
> *


probably this weekend!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 11 2010, 10:53 AM~18284519
> *probably this weekend!
> *



cool let me know so i can give u the parts...


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18281955
> *JUST SOME GOLD PARTS...THEN OFF TO GET SOME MURALS, LEAFING AND STRIPING.....AFTER THAT MAYBE A DISPLAY
> *


wow thats good keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 11 2010, 01:10 PM~18285381
> *wow thats good keep it up  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP YUP.....AND ARE GONNA DO ANYTHING ELSE TO PRINCESS UNIQUE


----------



## luckcharm818

whatz up GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Aug 11 2010, 08:20 PM~18288823
> *whatz up GOODTIMERS
> *


Q-VO LUCKY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 11 2010, 11:32 AM~18284742
> *cool let me know so i can give u the parts...
> *


ALRIGHT!!!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## sureñosbluez

q vo good times


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 12 2010, 12:54 PM~18293766
> *q vo good times
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN....


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOWS EVERIONE DOING :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 12 2010, 06:28 PM~18296495
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HOWS EVERIONE DOING :biggrin:
> *



WHAT IT DEW DAVID :wave: WE JUST LOCKED AND LOADED FOR THE SUNDAY CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

to bad cowgirls RAIDERS BABY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 12 2010, 09:24 PM~18298144
> *to bad cowgirls  RAIDERS BABY  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS 


HOPE EVERYBODY HAVE SAFE WEEKNED. AND TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS GOING OUT TO A SHOW GOODLUCK AND STAY SAFE. ILL BE AT WHITTIER CAR SHOW WITH THE ORANGE BIKE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 11 2010, 04:07 PM~18286828
> *YUP YUP.....AND ARE GONNA DO ANYTHING ELSE TO PRINCESS UNIQUE
> *


i want to do something to it before vegas but not sure yet


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:17 PM~18298693
> *i want to do something to it before vegas but not sure yet
> *


THATS KOOL....CANT WAIT TO SEE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wats up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 12 2010, 09:24 PM~18298144
> * badass cowboys,  u can be our RIDERS BABY  :biggrin:yeeeeeha!
> *







fixed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13 :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18304784
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13 :biggrin:
> *


good mornig GT familia :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18304784
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13 :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP DAVID!!!....WUT U BEEN UP TO?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2010, 10:21 AM~18307920
> *WUZ UP DAVID!!!....WUT U BEEN UP TO?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HEAR GETTING READY TO SEE THE COWBOYS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 14 2010, 10:30 AM~18307973
> *NOT MUCH JUST HEAR GETTING READY TO SEE  THE COWBOYS.
> *


on tv????......wut time???


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2010, 10:35 AM~18307997
> *on tv????......wut time???
> *


no no no, :wow: there in OXNARD :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*NOW JUST GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS, LEAFING, AND STRIPING....ALSO GUNNA BE GETTING ALL THE GOLD PARTS SOON*


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 15 2010, 01:52 AM~18312235
> *NOW JUST GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS, LEAFING, AND STRIPING....ALSO GUNNA BE GETTING ALL THE GOLD PARTS SOON
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP PUSHING!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

whats up GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 15 2010, 11:02 AM~18313691
> *whats up GT
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 15 2010, 01:52 AM~18312235
> *NOW JUST GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS, LEAFING, AND STRIPING....ALSO GUNNA BE GETTING ALL THE GOLD PARTS SOON
> *



LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO SAY HELLO TO EVERYONE FROM ALL THE WAY FROM NEW MEXICO...... :biggrin: WOW I SEE EVERONE HAS BEEN PRETTY BUSY WITH THERE BIKES ADDING THOSE TOUCH UPS AND BUILDING THERE BIKES MUCH PROPS TO ALL....LOOKING FOWARD TO FINALLY SEE THE FINAL TOUCHES TO THE BIKES.......KEEP IT PUSHIN GT


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 15 2010, 01:52 AM~18312235
> *NOW JUST GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS, LEAFING, AND STRIPING....ALSO GUNNA BE GETTING ALL THE GOLD PARTS SOON
> *


 :wow:


----------



## monte carlo rider




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 15 2010, 07:55 PM~18317126
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO SAY HELLO TO EVERYONE FROM ALL THE WAY FROM NEW MEXICO...... :biggrin: WOW I SEE EVERONE HAS BEEN PRETTY BUSY WITH THERE BIKES ADDING THOSE TOUCH UPS AND BUILDING THERE BIKES MUCH PROPS TO ALL....LOOKING FOWARD TO FINALLY SEE THE FINAL TOUCHES TO THE BIKES.......KEEP IT PUSHIN GT
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP WENDY!!!....SUPER SHOW IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER N WE GOTTA BE READY!!!...REPRESENT HOW STRONG WE ARE!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 15 2010, 01:52 AM~18312235
> *NOW JUST GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS, LEAFING, AND STRIPING....ALSO GUNNA BE GETTING ALL THE GOLD PARTS SOON
> *


LOOKS CLEAN!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Thanks Everybody for the compliments


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 15 2010, 11:01 PM~18319058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*TO ALL GTIMERS:

NEED TO GET A HEAD COUNT FOR THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW KICK BACK, DINNER AND AWARDS, SO I COULD RESERVE THE LOCATION SO NEED NUMBERS ASAP NO LATER THAN AUGUST 23 SO LET YOUR PRESIDENTS KNOW ABOUT THIS... SEND THEM BY PM.... ALSO SEND THEM PRE-REG IN ASAP DONT WAIT TILL THE LAST MIN TO DO SO GTIMERS OU KNOW THIS HOW SELL OUT QUICK... 

~~GTIMERS KEEP THIS POST ON TOP~~ 

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
323 384 5036*


----------



## Fleetangel

Gt ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ROBERTO.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2010, 12:41 PM~18333548
> *WHATS UP ROBERTO.
> *


WUZ UP PLAYA!.....WHEN WE GONNA DO A PHOTOSHOOT??? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 17 2010, 02:56 PM~18334702
> *:wave:
> *


Q-VO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2010, 02:53 PM~18334674
> *WUZ UP PLAYA!.....WHEN WE GONNA DO A PHOTOSHOOT??? :biggrin:
> *



im down when evers... u still have the those pics post them up for me.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 17 2010, 02:56 PM~18334702
> *:wave:
> *



whats up homie.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2010, 03:09 PM~18334836
> *im down when evers... u still have the those pics post them up for me.
> *


ON MY PHONE!!!....DONT WANNA POST THEM HERE!!....HOW MANY GIRLS CAN U GET????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2010, 03:13 PM~18334855
> *ON MY PHONE!!!....DONT WANNA POST THEM HERE!!....HOW MANY GIRLS CAN U GET????
> *


Pm me the pics I'll post them up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2010, 04:14 PM~18335446
> *Pm me the pics I'll post them up
> *


How can i do thT from my phone?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2010, 10:27 PM~18339489
> *How can i do thT from my phone?
> *


send them to your email...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

where all the GOODTIMERS at


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*ATTE: TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE MEMBERS.....
THE I.E.CHAPTER CC WILL BE HAVIN THERE SHOW
ON AUGUST 28 I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE THERE AND SHOW 
OUR SUPPORT TO THEM ON THERE FIRST SHOW......
I WILL BE HOLDING A BIKE MEETING AS WELL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND 
CHAPTERS TO BE, WITH JOE FROM I.E CHAPTER'S PERMISSION...FOR MORE INFO
PLEASE SEND ME A PM OR CONTACT ME TO MY CELL......*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2010, 01:07 PM~18344187
> *ATTE: TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE MEMBERS.....
> THE I.E.CHAPTER CC WILL BE HAVIN THERE SHOW
> ON AUGUST 29 I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE THERE AND SHOW
> OUR SUPPORT TO THEM ON THERE FIRST SHOW......
> I WILL BE HOLDING A BIKE MEETING AS WELL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND
> CHAPTERS TO BE WITH JOE I.E CHAPTERS ;PERMISSION...FOR MORE INFO
> PLEASE SEND ME A PM OR CONTACT ME TO MY CELL......
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## lilrob01

what,s good timers  lil rob passing thut


----------



## lilrob01

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 18 2010, 04:16 PM~18345806
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *


k :rofl:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2010, 01:07 PM~18344187
> *ATTE: TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE MEMBERS.....
> THE I.E.CHAPTER CC WILL BE HAVIN THERE SHOW
> ON AUGUST 29 I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE THERE AND SHOW
> OUR SUPPORT TO THEM ON THERE FIRST SHOW......
> I WILL BE HOLDING A BIKE MEETING AS WELL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND
> CHAPTERS TO BE WITH JOE I.E CHAPTERS ;PERMISSION...FOR MORE INFO
> PLEASE SEND ME A PM OR CONTACT ME TO MY CELL......
> *


Isnt the I.E show on the 28


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 17 2010, 02:58 PM~18334725
> *Q-VO
> *


WAT IT DEW FLEET HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 17 2010, 03:10 PM~18334847
> *whats up homie.
> *


WAS GOOD "G" HOWS THE BABY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 19 2010, 01:51 PM~18354223
> *WAS GOOD "G" HOWS THE BABY
> *


My baby doing good just waitn for her to come out: and your baby


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 19 2010, 01:50 PM~18354216
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER
> *


BIEN AKI CARNAL!!.....TRYING TO GET THE BIKE READY FOR VEGAS!!....WUZ UP WITH U BRO?


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2010, 02:34 PM~18354559
> *BIEN AKI CARNAL!!.....TRYING TO GET THE BIKE READY FOR VEGAS!!....WUZ UP WITH U BRO?
> *


Pics pics pics :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2010, 02:47 PM~18354673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






  :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2010, 02:47 PM~18354673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn I got some girl full nude on my bike I'm going to try to get the pics up :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 04:48 PM~18355570
> *Damn I got some girl full nude on my bike I'm going to try to get the pics up :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 19 2010, 04:51 PM~18355597
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *


FleetNgel seen them


----------



## 65ragrider

we are having single street
single radical
double street
double radical 

classes for our hopp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2010, 02:47 PM~18354673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 18 2010, 01:07 PM~18344187
> *ATTE: TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE MEMBERS.....
> THE I.E.CHAPTER CC WILL BE HAVIN THERE SHOW
> ON AUGUST 29 I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE THERE AND SHOW
> OUR SUPPORT TO THEM ON THERE FIRST SHOW......
> I WILL BE HOLDING A BIKE MEETING AS WELL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND
> CHAPTERS TO BE WITH JOE I.E CHAPTERS ;PERMISSION...FOR MORE INFO
> PLEASE SEND ME A PM OR CONTACT ME TO MY CELL......
> *


wendy the show is on the 28th saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 19 2010, 11:31 PM~18359344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANK YOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 11:36 PM~18359377
> *THANK YOU
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOME OF THE SHOWS I HIT THIS YEAR WITH THE ORANGE BIKE. 

*BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS*








*TRUE MEMORIES WHITTIER SHOW*

















*GOODTIMES EAST LA CRUISE NIGHT *








*TECHNIQUES CRUISE NIGHT*








*
GLENDALE CAR SHOW*








*SAN BERDAINO LOWRIDER SHOW*








*VENTURA FAIR GROUND SHOW*








*I FOR GOT THIS SHOW*








*FOR THE NAME OF THE CLUB BUT IT WAS IN BAKERSFIELD AT A PICNIC*


----------



## lesstime

looking sick few new things coming for vegas??? how long did it take to lace the wheels up i know when i did my son it took forever


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 20 2010, 08:38 AM~18361250
> *looking sick few new things coming for vegas??? how long did it take to lace the wheels up i know when i did my son it took forever
> *



ABOUT A DAY TO PUT THEM ALL TOGETHER : :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

:wow: i guess i did our in a decent time then lol they look killer though


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 02:30 PM~18354524
> *My baby doing good just waitn for her to come out: and your baby
> *


MAN MY BABY GIRL WHATS TO GET OUT ALREADY BUT SHE STILL NEEDS 1 1/2 TO GO :happysad: WE JUST GOT OUT THE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY BCS OF THE PIAN MY WIFE WANT THRU. BUT NOW EVERYTHING IS OK THANK GOD. OTHER THEN THAT JUST HAPPY THAT MY OLDEST DAUGHTER TOOK 3 RD PLACE THIS PASS WEEKEND WITH HER BIKE HOTSHOT. MAN THERE WHERE ALOT OF NICE BIKES AND IT WAS KINDA HARD TO PLACE ON THE TOP 3 SO MAD PROPS TO MY GIRL LESLIE :thumbsup: ILL POST PICS OF MY KIDS PLAYING ON HOTSHOT BEFORE I REDO IT ALL OVER AGIAN AND AT THE CAR SHOW IN I LIL :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

id like to say congrat to all of you haveing babys there lots of fun and the best thing to happen to a person 
cant wait to see all the vintage strollers and pedal car pop out real soon
and all the new little ones


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 03:18 PM~18354889
> *Pics pics pics :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY G I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THEM FROM MY PHONE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 19 2010, 03:36 PM~18354980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE VIDEO~~~~~ :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 04:59 PM~18355685
> *FleetNgel seen them
> *


AND SHE LOOKING FIRME!!!!!!!!  :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 19 2010, 11:16 PM~18359233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS OG TRIKE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 20 2010, 09:06 AM~18361453
> *MAN MY BABY GIRL WHATS TO GET OUT ALREADY BUT SHE STILL NEEDS 1 1/2 TO GO  :happysad:  WE JUST GOT OUT THE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY BCS OF THE PIAN MY WIFE WANT THRU. BUT NOW EVERYTHING IS OK THANK GOD. OTHER THEN THAT JUST HAPPY THAT MY OLDEST DAUGHTER TOOK 3 RD PLACE THIS PASS WEEKEND WITH HER BIKE HOTSHOT. MAN THERE WHERE ALOT OF NICE BIKES AND IT WAS KINDA HARD TO PLACE ON THE TOP 3 SO MAD PROPS TO MY GIRL LESLIE :thumbsup:  ILL POST PICS OF MY KIDS PLAYING ON HOTSHOT BEFORE I REDO IT ALL OVER AGIAN AND AT THE CAR SHOW IN I LIL :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATZ G'!!!!....HOPE EVERYTHIGN IS ALRIGHT HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 20 2010, 08:43 AM~18361289
> *:wow: i guess i did our in a decent time then lol  they look  killer though
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 20 2010, 09:06 AM~18361453
> *MAN MY BABY GIRL WHATS TO GET OUT ALREADY BUT SHE STILL NEEDS 1 1/2 TO GO  :happysad:  WE JUST GOT OUT THE HOSPITAL YESTERDAY BCS OF THE PIAN MY WIFE WANT THRU. BUT NOW EVERYTHING IS OK THANK GOD. OTHER THEN THAT JUST HAPPY THAT MY OLDEST DAUGHTER TOOK 3 RD PLACE THIS PASS WEEKEND WITH HER BIKE HOTSHOT. MAN THERE WHERE ALOT OF NICE BIKES AND IT WAS KINDA HARD TO PLACE ON THE TOP 3 SO MAD PROPS TO MY GIRL LESLIE :thumbsup:  ILL POST PICS OF MY KIDS PLAYING ON HOTSHOT BEFORE I REDO IT ALL OVER AGIAN AND AT THE CAR SHOW IN I LIL :biggrin:
> *



OUR BABYS WILL BE OUT SOON.. WE GOT MORE CLUB MEMBERS THAT BE HAVING THERE BABYS NEXT 3 MONTHS. WE ARE ALL LINE UP HAHAHA


AND TELL UR GIRL I SAID CONGRATS ON THE WIN AND KEEP PUSHING...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 20 2010, 09:11 AM~18361494
> *id like to say congrat to all of you haveing babys  there lots of fun and the best thing to happen to a person
> cant wait to see all the vintage strollers and pedal car pop out real soon
> and all the new little ones
> *



MY DAD AKA GRANDPA BOUGHT THE OG STROLLERS WE HOOKING IT UP RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

sorry guys my mistake yes the i.e show is indeed on the 28th of august saturday....
i was just not all there when i post the info...my daughters birth day is on the 29th so i was confused....sorry again......
the meeting is still on....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD WENDY PM SENT.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*ATTE: TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE MEMBERS.....
THE I.E.CHAPTER CC WILL BE HAVIN THERE SHOW
ON AUGUST 28 I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE THERE AND SHOW 
OUR SUPPORT TO THEM ON THERE FIRST SHOW......
I WILL BE HOLDING A BIKE MEETING AS WELL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND 
CHAPTERS TO BE, WITH JOE FROM I.E CHAPTER'S PERMISSION...FOR MORE INFO
PLEASE SEND ME A PM OR CONTACT ME TO MY CELL......*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2010, 03:02 PM~18364190
> *ATTE: TO ALL GOOD TIMES BIKE MEMBERS.....
> THE I.E.CHAPTER CC WILL BE HAVIN THERE SHOW
> ON AUGUST 28 I HOPE WE CAN ALL BE THERE AND SHOW
> OUR SUPPORT TO THEM ON THERE FIRST SHOW......
> I WILL BE HOLDING A BIKE MEETING AS WELL FOR ALL CHAPTERS AND
> CHAPTERS TO BE, WITH JOE FROM I.E CHAPTER'S PERMISSION...FOR MORE INFO
> PLEASE SEND ME A PM OR CONTACT ME TO MY CELL......
> *


  I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT.


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 20 2010, 04:01 PM~18364177
> *WAS GOOD WENDY PM SENT.
> *


HELLO THERE I HOPE 
THE WIFEY AND THE BABY ARE DOING GOOD.....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 20 2010, 04:04 PM~18364205
> * I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT.
> *



YEAH I KNOLW I REMEMBER YOU MENTIONING IT TO ME...
IS THERE ANOTHER TIME THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO DO IT
LET ME KNOW......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2010, 03:08 PM~18364242
> *YEAH I KNOLW I REMEMBER YOU MENTIONING IT TO ME...
> IS THERE ANOTHER TIME THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO DO IT
> LET ME KNOW......
> *



ITS COOL KEEP IT ON THAT DATE EVERYBODY GOING TO BE THERE. JUST LET ME KNOW THE UPDATES.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 20 2010, 10:24 AM~18362038
> *CONGRATZ G'!!!!....HOPE EVERYTHIGN IS ALRIGHT HOMIE!
> *


WAS GOOD LOKO SO YOU SAID HOW MUCH FOR YOU SEAT AGIAN? :biggrin: JK NICE PICS FLEET

AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH EVERYTHING IS OK


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TX GT PROPECTS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THAT WAS THE HOTTEST SHOW WE EVER BEEN TO. DAM IT WAS HOT. MAD PROPS TO MY WIFEY MY KIDS FOR STEANDING THE HEAT FOR SO LONG ALL TO REP THE MIGHTY GT

LAREDO TX GT PROSPECTS AND CONGRATS TO MY GIRL LESLIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 20 2010, 04:34 PM~18364874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS THE HOTTEST SHOW WE EVER BEEN TO. DAM IT WAS HOT. MAD PROPS TO MY WIFEY MY KIDS FOR STEANDING THE HEAT FOR SO LONG ALL TO REP THE MIGHTY GT
> 
> LAREDO TX GT PROSPECTS AND CONGRATS TO MY GIRL LESLIE :thumbsup:
> *



NICE PICS.


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 21 2010, 02:54 PM~18370434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE!!!>...SEE U NEXT WEEKEND!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 21 2010, 02:54 PM~18370434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS CLEAN JOE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 20 2010, 02:50 PM~18364095
> *sorry guys my mistake yes the i.e show is indeed on the 28th of august saturday....
> i was just not all there when i post the info...my daughters birth day is on the 29th so i was confused....sorry again......
> the meeting is still on....
> *


WHEN IS THE MEETING.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 22 2010, 02:46 AM~18374340
> *WHEN IS THE MEETING.???
> *


the meeting is on the 28 at the I.E SHOW


----------



## 96lincoln

watz up GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 22 2010, 06:43 PM~18378316
> *watz up GOODTIMERS
> *


WUZ UP BRO!?...HOWS THE BIKE?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Long day at the Dukes show out here in the O.C. we had 2 bikes win & 1 car win Congrats to Lily & Bryan way to go thanks for repressentin the Gt :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18379597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long day at the Dukes show out here in the O.C. we had 2 bikes win & 1 car win Congrats to Lily & Bryan way to go thanks for repressentin the Gt :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS... GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18379597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long day at the Dukes show out here in the O.C. we had 2 bikes win & 1 car win Congrats to Lily & Bryan way to go thanks for repressentin the Gt :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON THE WINS.....KEEP IT UP :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 22 2010, 09:42 PM~18378857
> *WUZ UP BRO!?...HOWS THE BIKE?
> *


they good broo ones finish just gonna get some airbrushing done on it n my cuz is pickin his up this weekend :biggrin: hows things man i need some bike parts bro n i need a paint job on an extra one i got wanna try it homie


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 20 2010, 09:11 AM~18361494
> *id like to say congrat to all of you haveing babys  there lots of fun and the best thing to happen to a person
> cant wait to see all the vintage strollers and pedal car pop out real soon
> and all the new little ones
> *


 :biggrin: WAS GOOD LESSTIME HOW YOU BEEN BRO? YA I HEAR YOU THERE EVEN SALEING ONE ON HERE LAYITLOW FOR 4 BILLS ITS PINKY AND STUFF. BUT SHIT MAN 4 BILLS RIGHT NOW IS LIKE 4 GRAD. I HAVENT EVEN BUYED THAT FRAME FROM YOU YET :happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18379597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long day at the Dukes show out here in the O.C. we had 2 bikes win & 1 car win Congrats to Lily & Bryan way to go thanks for repressentin the Gt :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5: CONGRATS GTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18379597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long day at the Dukes show out here in the O.C. we had 2 bikes win & 1 car win Congrats to Lily & Bryan way to go thanks for repressentin the Gt :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD O.C!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 23 2010, 05:35 AM~18381618
> *they good broo ones finish just gonna get some airbrushing done  on it  n my cuz is pickin his up this weekend  :biggrin: hows things man  i need some bike parts bro  n i need a paint job on an extra one i got wanna try it homie
> *


FOR PARTS HIT UP MY MAN JUNIOR CELL:16266522179 TELL HIM ROBERT FROM GOODTIMES SENT U....HE'LL GIVE U CHEAP PRICES....HE SHIPS THE PARTS....FOR PAINT BIG TURTLE HERE IN CALI!


----------



## 96lincoln

ORALE BRO U GOT ANY HOOK UP IN PAINT BRO AND YEA ILL GIVE HIM CALL BRO THANKS ILL POST PICS OF THE BIKES IN A FEW HOMIE


----------



## lesstime

whats up every one stopping by to say congrats to the to everyon that place and tell the other good luck next show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 23 2010, 12:58 PM~18384620
> *ORALE BRO    U GOT ANY HOOK UP IN PAINT BRO    AND YEA ILL GIVE HIM CALL BRO  THANKS  ILL POST PICS OF THE BIKES IN A FEW HOMIE
> *



HOW U BEEN BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 23 2010, 01:47 PM~18385033
> *whats up every one stopping by to say congrats to the to everyon that place and tell the other good luck next show
> *



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## lesstime

been ok how bout you every thing good ???


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 22 2010, 07:55 PM~18379597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long day at the Dukes show out here in the O.C. we had 2 bikes win & 1 car win Congrats to Lily & Bryan way to go thanks for repressentin the Gt :biggrin:
> *


funny how you forgot to post pic of you sleeping  guess I'll have to post it when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18379597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long day at the Dukes show out here in the O.C. we had 2 bikes win & 1 car win Congrats to Lily & Bryan way to go thanks for repressentin the Gt :biggrin:
> *


GOOD JOB. CONGRATULATION ON THE WINES. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 23 2010, 05:22 PM~18386852
> *funny how you forgot to post pic of you sleeping   guess I'll have to post it when i get home  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 23 2010, 06:54 PM~18386615
> *HOW U BEEN BRO
> *


been GOOD homie got da club thing worked out so its GOOD homie 
plus got more bike part on da bike :biggrin: how bout u broo hows things out in the west


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 23 2010, 07:19 PM~18388186
> *been GOOD homie got da club thing worked out so  its GOOD homie
> plus got more bike part on da bike  :biggrin:  how bout u broo hows things out in the west
> *



GOOD TO SEE YOUR PROSPECT HOMIE. POST UP YOUR BIKE AND INTRODUCE YOUR SELF TO YOUR FAMILY HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: waz up familia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 23 2010, 07:51 PM~18388561
> *:biggrin: waz up familia
> *



WHATS UP DAVID HOW THE TRIKE COMING OUT... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 23 2010, 12:58 PM~18384620
> *ORALE BRO    U GOT ANY HOOK UP IN PAINT BRO    AND YEA ILL GIVE HIM CALL BRO  THANKS  ILL POST PICS OF THE BIKES IN A FEW HOMIE
> *


TURTLE IS THE MAN FOR PAINT BRO!....HE PAINTED MY BIKE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 23 2010, 07:51 PM~18388561
> *:biggrin: waz up familia
> *


WUZ UP CERVANTES!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 23 2010, 08:29 PM~18388974
> *TURTLE IS THE MAN FOR PAINT BRO!....HE PAINTED MY BIKE!
> *


hope to do bizzness wit him soon!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 23 2010, 09:00 PM~18389348
> *hope to do bizzness wit him soon!
> *


ORALE G!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 23 2010, 09:03 PM~18389385
> *ORALE G!!!
> *


wat up fleet u seen my new forkz on my trike?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Thanks to every one who gave us props........getting some bomb pedals done cant wait til jagster finishes them there bomb!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 24 2010, 12:15 PM~18393912
> *
> *


whats up how ur bike coming out.


----------



## lesstime

getting there worked on the cont kit for the pixie maybe finshit tomorrow and mount it 
when you get time pm me 
hows the gt bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 24 2010, 12:23 PM~18393988
> * getting there worked on the cont kit for the pixie maybe finshit tomorrow and mount it
> when you get time pm me
> hows the gt bike
> *



Pm sent


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey whats up guys?? :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 24 2010, 03:12 PM~18395361
> *Hey whats up guys?? :wave:
> *


How u been


----------



## David Cervantes

:wow:


----------



## BIG ANDREW

WAS UP 805 I HEARD THERES GNA BE SHOW IN OXNARD SOON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18389414
> *wat up fleet u seen my new forkz on my trike?
> *


LOOKING GOOD CASPER!!!...I NEED TO GET MINE TOO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 23 2010, 11:28 PM~18390695
> *Thanks to every one who gave us props........getting some bomb pedals done cant wait til jagster finishes them there bomb!!!!!!
> *


U UNSTOPPABLE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 24 2010, 04:28 PM~18395996
> *WAS UP 805 I HEARD THERES GNA BE SHOW IN OXNARD SOON
> *


THERES ONE THIS SATURDAY....BUT WE NOT GOING/.....I JUST HEARD OF IT LAST SATURDAY ON THE RADIO.....WE GOING TO THE GOODTIMES SHOW INSTEAD


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2010, 05:03 PM~18396286
> *LOOKING GOOD CASPER!!!...I NEED TO GET MINE TOO!
> *


o yeah u need em u got da hot paint job some nice forkz would make more fly lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 24 2010, 05:14 PM~18396380
> *o yeah u need em u got da hot paint job some nice forkz would make more fly lol
> *


HOPE I GET THEM BEFORE THE SUPERSHOW.....I BOUGHT A CAR AND IM ALREADY STARTING TO SPEND MONEY ON IT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2010, 05:15 PM~18396388
> *HOPE I GET THEM BEFORE THE SUPERSHOW.....I BOUGHT A CAR AND IM ALREADY STARTING TO SPEND MONEY ON IT
> *


 :0 WAT KIND?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 24 2010, 05:20 PM~18396435
> *:0  WAT KIND?
> *


a cutlass.....not my type i just need a car.....but im still fixin it up!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2010, 05:25 PM~18396487
> *a cutlass.....not my type i just need a car.....but im still fixin it up!
> *


SHIIII A G BODY IS STR8 IMA GET ME ANOTHER G BODY LATER ON OR BIG BODYY CADDY IN DA 80`S


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 24 2010, 05:29 PM~18396516
> *SHIIII A G BODY IS STR8 IMA GET ME ANOTHER G BODY LATER ON OR BIG BODYY CADDY IN DA 80`S
> *


yeah i bought it cuz of the engine....it got balls!!!!!


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2010, 07:44 PM~18396629
> *yeah i bought it cuz of the engine....it got balls!!!!!
> *


dam u goottt a g body i got one too man da regal is hella nice got it cheap too and pollo gettin a big body so i think where not gonna put anymore work in the bikes lol wanna take a bike to the supershow :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ttt


----------



## lesstime

all the way huh lol 







hit up the closes chapter tell them to swing in ????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 24 2010, 06:07 PM~18396855
> *dam u goottt a g body      i got one too  man  da regal is hella nice got it cheap too and pollo gettin a big body so i think where not gonna put anymore work in the bikes lol  wanna take a bike to the supershow  :biggrin:
> *


better to finish a bike than a car g'!!.....cars can wait!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 24 2010, 06:51 PM~18397211
> *all the way huh lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit up the closes chapter tell them to swing in ????
> *


wow u got it g'!....


----------



## lesstime

i know that yall dont have a chapter here in idaho but dont you have one in utah or organ ??
maybe yall will have a chapter here soon ???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 24 2010, 07:14 PM~18397423
> *i know that yall dont have a chapter here in idaho but dont you have one in utah or organ ??
> maybe yall will have a chapter here soon ???
> *


yes in idaho./......well get to work homie to start a chapter overthere!!!>...that would be great!


----------



## lesstime

that not my call


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 24 2010, 03:12 PM~18395361
> *Hey whats up guys?? :wave:
> *


hey boys envy how u been


----------



## classic53

THE SHOW WAS TO MUCH FOR SOME :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18398225
> *hey boys envy  how u been
> *



good how about you???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 24 2010, 08:59 PM~18398560
> *THE SHOW WAS TO MUCH FOR SOME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bet she was talkin on the phone n when u took the pic she closed her eyes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM LDO PASSING THRU :wave:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 09:03 AM~18401648
> *i bet she was talkin on the phone n when u took the pic she closed her eyes!!! :biggrin:
> *



i wish i could say that but sadly no i fell asleep cuz my mom & my dads cousin were picking on me & waking me up :cheesy:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 24 2010, 03:25 PM~18395459
> *How u been
> *



good good what about you??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 24 2010, 05:04 PM~18396291
> *U UNSTOPPABLE!!! :cheesy:
> *



lol im just trying to keep up with everyone else whos getting upgrades :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 09:24 AM~18401785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS GOOD FAM LDO PASSING THRU :wave:
> *


HEY BRO WUT KIND OF FRAME IS THAT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 09:33 AM~18401855
> *i wish i could say that but sadly no i fell asleep cuz my mom & my dads cousin were picking on me & waking me up  :cheesy:
> *


I NEVER WANNA SLEEP AT SHOWS CUZ JAY IS JUST LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 09:38 AM~18401903
> *HEY BRO WUT KIND OF FRAME IS THAT?
> *


I THINK ITS A SCHIWNN FRAME BCS IT HAS THE PLATE ON THE FRONT. BUT I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW WHAT YEAR IS IT BUT DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS CHECK THAT AT :happysad: AND THIS BIKE IS GOING TO GET NEW PAINT AND LOTS OF FLAKE :cheesy: PLUS WE ARE WORKING ON A CUSTOM TRAILER FOR IT. THE HOMIE WANTS TO BRING BACK THOSE TRIALORS FROM BACK THEN :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 09:36 AM~18401883
> *lol im just trying to keep up with everyone else whos getting upgrades :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHAT IT DEW BOYS ENVY


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 09:39 AM~18401909
> *I NEVER WANNA SLEEP AT SHOWS CUZ JAY IS JUST LIKE THAT!!!
> *



our whole chaper is like that they'll take a pic of anyone sleeping the 1st chance they get :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 09:46 AM~18401958
> *:wave:  WHAT IT DEW BOYS ENVY
> *


nothing much just waiting for jagster to finish my pedals that should be out soon im hoping...what about you??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 09:44 AM~18401947
> *I THINK ITS A SCHIWNN FRAME BCS IT HAS THE PLATE ON THE FRONT. BUT I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW WHAT YEAR IS IT BUT DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS CHECK THAT AT  :happysad:  AND THIS BIKE IS GOING TO GET NEW PAINT AND LOTS OF FLAKE  :cheesy: PLUS WE ARE WORKING ON A CUSTOM TRAILER FOR IT. THE HOMIE WANTS TO BRING BACK THOSE TRIALORS FROM BACK THEN :biggrin:
> *


THATS SOUNDS GOOD!...LOOK FOR THE SERIAL NUMBER....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 09:47 AM~18401962
> *our whole chaper is like that they'll take a pic of anyone sleeping the 1st chance they get :biggrin:
> *


THAT SUCKZ!....WUT DID U PLACED?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 09:53 AM~18402014
> *THAT SUCKZ!....WUT DID U PLACED?
> *



umm it was voted for by people so it was the top 10 cars & top 10 bikes :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 09:54 AM~18402023
> *umm it was voted for by people so it was the top 10 cars & top 10 bikes :happysad:
> *


OHH THATS COOL!!...WERE THERE A LOT OF BIKES?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 09:48 AM~18401974
> *nothing much just waiting for jagster to finish my pedals that should be out soon im hoping...what about you??
> *


WOW MORE PARTS :thumbsup: WE DOING GREAT. IM ABOUT TO REBUILD MY DAUTHERS BIKE AND TRYING TO FINISH MY WIFES BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 09:57 AM~18402041
> *WOW MORE PARTS  :thumbsup:  WE DOING GREAT. IM ABOUT TO REBUILD MY DAUTHERS BIKE AND TRYING TO FINISH MY WIFES BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RED N GOLD!....GREAT COMBO!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 09:51 AM~18401997
> *THATS SOUNDS GOOD!...LOOK FOR THE SERIAL NUMBER....
> *


THEN GO WHERE?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 09:56 AM~18402039
> *OHH THATS COOL!!...WERE THERE A LOT OF BIKES?
> *



yeah there was..there was so many i couldnt count :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 09:59 AM~18402055
> *RED N GOLD!....GREAT COMBO!
> *


YA THOSE PARTS ARE TEMP FOR NOW. IM LOOKING FOR 20" GOLD FORKS,A SEAT,AND FENDERS JUST TO SHOW THAT ONE WHILE I FINISH HOTSHOT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 09:57 AM~18402041
> *WOW MORE PARTS  :thumbsup:  WE DOING GREAT. IM ABOUT TO REBUILD MY DAUTHERS BIKE AND TRYING TO FINISH MY WIFES BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see everyone withg theyre new upgrades or them rebuilding & i figure i have to catch up :biggrin: thats really cool how old is your daughter??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 10:03 AM~18402091
> *YA THOSE PARTS ARE TEMP FOR NOW. IM LOOKING FOR 20" GOLD FORKS,A SEAT,AND FENDERS JUST TO SHOW THAT ONE WHILE I FINISH HOTSHOT
> *


HIT UP DELGADO'S BIKE SHOP!.....TELL HIM U RIDING WITH US N HE'LL GIVE U GOOD PRICES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

good to see everybody puahing goodtimers. vegas here we come


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 10:03 AM~18402092
> *i see everyone withg theyre new upgrades or them rebuilding & i figure i have to catch up :biggrin: thats really cool how old is your daughter??
> *


 :biggrin: WILL REALLY FOR US HERE IN TX ITS THE OTHER WAY AROUND. WE HAVE TO CATCH UP TO YOU GUYS AND MY DAUGHTER IS 6 YRS OLD WITH THIS BIKE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 08:58 AM~18401626
> *good how about you???
> *


ive been good just here are u going to the inland empire show this saturday


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 10:08 AM~18402130
> *HIT UP DELGADO'S BIKE SHOP!.....TELL HIM U RIDING WITH US N HE'LL GIVE U GOOD PRICES!
> *


KOOL DOES HE SHIP TO TEXAS?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 25 2010, 10:29 AM~18402336
> *good to see everybody puahing goodtimers. vegas here we come
> *


WAS GOOD "G" PM SENT WITH 

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: TOP SECRET FILES :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Aug 25 2010, 11:01 AM~18402635
> *ive been good just here are u going to the inland empire show this saturday
> *


yeah but i dont think im taking my bike


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 11:01 AM~18402634
> *:biggrin:  WILL REALLY FOR US HERE IN TX ITS THE OTHER WAY AROUND. WE HAVE TO CATCH UP TO YOU GUYS AND MY DAUGHTER IS 6 YRS OLD WITH THIS BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats one clean bike :biggrin: she's going big at a young age :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 11:07 AM~18402689
> *WAS GOOD "G" PM SENT WITH
> 
> :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: TOP SECRET FILES :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *



i didnt get no pm :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 25 2010, 11:12 AM~18402742
> *i didnt get no pm :uh:
> *



now i got ur pm :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 11:07 AM~18402689
> *WAS GOOD "G" PM SENT WITH
> 
> :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: TOP SECRET FILES :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


THATS FOR ANY GTIMERS THAT WANTS TO SEE A SNEEK PIK :biggrin: LET ME KNOW ILL PM YOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 11:09 AM~18402708
> *thats one clean bike  :biggrin: she's going big at a young age  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU 9 YRS BUILDING HER ON AND OFF. IT WAS FOR ME BUT AS TIME WANT THRU WE HAD ARE FIRST CHILD LESLIE.FROM A LIL BABY SHE FELT IN LOVE WITH IT SHE CLEANS IT,SHE SCARMES AT PPL WHEN THEY WANT TO TOUCH IT :biggrin: YOU NAME IT SHES THERE FOR HER BIKE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 25 2010, 11:24 AM~18402856
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


QVO TURTLE THANX FOR STOPING BY THE GT BIKE TOPIC :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 11:29 AM~18402902
> *QVO TURTLE THANX FOR STOPING BY THE GT BIKE TOPIC  :wave:
> *


QVO ............... ANYTIME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 25 2010, 11:24 AM~18402856
> *SUP GOODTIMERS
> *


whats up turtle. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 25 2010, 11:33 AM~18402936
> *QVO ...............  ANYTIME
> *


IM ABOUT TO REDO MY BIKE AND I WISH I COULD SEND IT TO YOU BUT DAM I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH IT WILL COST ME TO DO THAT TO SEND IT TO THE TURTLE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

hey every one whats up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 11:44 AM~18403017
> *hey every one whats up
> *


WHAT GOOD LESSTIME JUST HERE AT WORK THINKING OF IDEAS  HOW ABOUT YOU BRO?


----------



## lesstime

just got back from the doc 
getting ready to head to my buddies to see about some metal and other things


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 11:50 AM~18403053
> *just got back from the doc
> getting ready to head to my buddies to see about some metal and other things*




:wow: LIKE FACED PARTS AND GLOW IN THE DARK PAINT? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i dont know about the paint lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 11:02 AM~18402641
> *KOOL DOES HE SHIP TO TEXAS?
> *


yes!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 11:15 AM~18402772
> *THATS FOR ANY GTIMERS THAT WANTS TO SEE A SNEEK PIK :biggrin: LET ME KNOW ILL PM YOU
> *


i wanna see! :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 11:58 AM~18403111
> *i dont know about the paint lol
> *


 :biggrin: LOL IT WOULD BE SOMETHING NEW FOR A IMPORT NIGHT CAR SHOW WHERE ITS ALL DARK WITH A LOWRIDER BIKE THAT GLOWS IN THE DARK :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 12:04 PM~18403138
> *i wanna see! :cheesy:
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: ON YOUR WAY :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 12:12 PM~18403189
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: ON YOUR WAY :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

well fam im outs to work!...ttyl!!


----------



## lesstime

ummm ???? lol j/k


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 12:15 PM~18403212
> *
> *


DANNY ALWAYS DOES A GREAT JOB HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

later fleet have a good day at work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 12:16 PM~18403222
> * ummm ???? lol j/k
> *


how many bikes do u own???


----------



## lesstime

that are done lol i think all to gether me and my kids we have 7 -9 
t4 pixie is the one thats closest to being done (street)
haggians is getting painted soon should have pics coming (street)
felix lil tiger winter build for the boys (street,full?)
my hopper one day (rad)
our 12 (rad) woring on hydros
olivias roadmaster waiting on body mds (money for metal)(full)
pixie two working on finding og parts(og)
and i have two other frames not sure whats going on with them 
oh and another liltiger am trying to get

edit two pedal cars and waiting on 3rd


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 12:32 PM~18403345
> *that are done lol i think all to gether me and my kids we have 7 -9
> t4 pixie is the one thats closest to being done (street)
> haggians is getting painted soon should have pics coming (street)
> felix lil tiger winter build for the boys (street,full?)
> my hopper one day (rad)
> our 12 (rad) woring on hydros
> olivias roadmaster waiting on body mds (money for metal)(full)
> pixie two working on finding og parts(og)
> and i have two other frames not sure whats going on with them
> oh and another liltiger am trying to get
> 
> edit two pedal cars and waiting on 3rd
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 YOU AND LICONHLN HAVE THE MOST BIKES ON LAYITLOW... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol oh and the repop my wife gave me for my bday a few years ago 
keep in mind all the ones i been saling and the one i have still for sale lol 
theres enogh bike to make a chapter lol just need to finsh them


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 11:27 AM~18402890
> *THANK YOU 9 YRS BUILDING HER ON AND OFF. IT WAS FOR ME BUT AS TIME WANT THRU WE HAD ARE FIRST CHILD LESLIE.FROM A LIL BABY SHE FELT IN LOVE WITH IT SHE CLEANS IT,SHE SCARMES AT PPL WHEN THEY WANT TO TOUCH IT  :biggrin:  YOU NAME IT SHES THERE FOR HER BIKE
> *



aww thats so cute :biggrin: at least shes into it & into the lowriding seen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18403602
> *lol oh and the repop my wife gave me for my bday a few years ago
> keep in mind all the ones i been saling and the one i have still for sale lol
> theres enogh bike to make a chapter lol just need to finsh them
> *


let's us know futur goodtimer. U don't have to put Idaho just put ur last name lol jk but let us kno when ur ready. Ur goodtimes familyy waitn for u


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 25 2010, 02:21 PM~18404288
> *let's us know  futur goodtimer. U don't have to put Idaho just put ur last name lol jk but let us kno when ur ready. Ur goodtimes familyy waitn for u
> *


we chould put norwest lol or something :biggrin: send me some info ???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 02:26 PM~18404334
> *we chould put norwest lol or something  :biggrin: send me some info ???
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 02:26 PM~18404334
> *we chould put norwest lol or something  :biggrin: send me some info ???
> *


pm me ur name and number I'll give u call tonight


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 25 2010, 12:17 PM~18403229
> *DANNY ALWAYS DOES A GREAT JOB HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF  :biggrin:
> *


Pm Sent


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 25 2010, 03:01 PM~18404585
> *Pm Sent
> *


PM SENT BACK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

whats up man


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 08:47 AM~18401962
> *our whole chaper is like that they'll take a pic of anyone sleeping the 1st chance they get :biggrin:
> *


yes we do :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol that is funnie but messed up am glad i never fall asleep at shows lol


----------



## mr.casper

wat up goodtimes fam just stop bY to show some love from da NATIONZ CAPITOL STREET NATIONZ MARYLAND!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18402690
> *yeah but i dont think im taking my bike
> *


cool see ya there then


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

JUST CHECKIN IN
HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD
WITH THIS HOT ASS WEATHER.....   :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

gt edition might be up for sale or part it out...


----------



## lesstime

we post to get some real hot stuff real soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 12:32 PM~18403345
> *that are done lol i think all to gether me and my kids we have 7 -9
> t4 pixie is the one thats closest to being done (street)
> haggians is getting painted soon should have pics coming (street)
> felix lil tiger winter build for the boys (street,full?)
> my hopper one day (rad)
> our 12 (rad) woring on hydros
> olivias roadmaster waiting on body mds (money for metal)(full)
> pixie two working on finding og parts(og)
> and i have two other frames not sure whats going on with them
> oh and another liltiger am trying to get
> 
> edit two pedal cars and waiting on 3rd
> *


I think I can make u a deal!....I'll pm u tomorrow


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 25 2010, 06:33 PM~18406470
> *wat up goodtimes fam just stop bY to show some love from da NATIONZ CAPITOL STREET NATIONZ MARYLAND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wiz up Loko


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 25 2010, 10:49 PM~18408813
> * JUST CHECKIN IN
> HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD
> WITH THIS HOT ASS WEATHER.....    :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up Wendy!


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP GOODTIMERS...HAVENT BEEN ON IN A WHILE....
HAD A FEW THINGS TO DO, SO HOWS EVERYONE BEEN.???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 25 2010, 01:12 PM~18403701
> *aww thats so cute  :biggrin:  at least shes into it & into the lowriding seen
> *


BORN AND RISED A LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 25 2010, 12:32 PM~18403345
> *that are done lol i think all to gether me and my kids we have 7 -9
> t4 pixie is the one thats closest to being done (street)
> haggians is getting painted soon should have pics coming (street)
> felix lil tiger winter build for the boys (street,full?)
> my hopper one day (rad)
> our 12 (rad) woring on hydros
> olivias roadmaster waiting on body mds (money for metal)(full)
> pixie two working on finding og parts(og)
> and i have two other frames not sure whats going on with them
> oh and another liltiger am trying to get
> 
> edit two pedal cars and waiting on 3rd
> *


 :wow: THIS GUY "SCHWINN MASTER" :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 25 2010, 06:33 PM~18406470
> *wat up goodtimes fam just stop bY to show some love from da NATIONZ CAPITOL STREET NATIONZ MARYLAND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IT DEW STREET NATIONZ :wave: HEY BADASS ILL BE IN LINTHICUM MARYLAND NEXT WEEK MY FIRST TIME FLYING AND OUT OF TEXAS hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 26 2010, 06:37 AM~18410186
> *BORN AND RISED A LOWRIDER  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 26 2010, 12:28 AM~18409286
> *WATS UP GOODTIMERS...HAVENT BEEN ON IN A WHILE....
> HAD A FEW THINGS TO DO, SO HOWS EVERYONE BEEN.???
> *


doing good ..,how bout yourself?? :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 25 2010, 06:00 PM~18406170
> *yes we do  :biggrin:
> *



especially you!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 25 2010, 10:50 PM~18408819
> *gt edition might be up for sale or part it out...
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :nosad: 
your this far dont stop youll regretit if you do


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 25 2010, 11:30 PM~18409048
> *I think I can make u a deal!....I'll pm u tomorrow
> *


lets hear it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 26 2010, 06:39 AM~18410196
> *:wow: THIS GUY "SCHWINN MASTER"  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


naw i only have like 4 or 5 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 09:32 AM~18411279
> *:buttkick:  :nono:  :nosad:
> your this far dont stop youll regretit if you do
> *


X 100 DONT STOP "G" 9YRS BUILDING MY SHIT WITH FACTORY PARTS. IM SURE YOU CAN FINISH IT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 09:35 AM~18411308
> *naw i only have like 4 or 5  :biggrin:
> *


STILL ALOT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 08:44 AM~18410897
> *:biggrin:
> *


SAME THING GOES FOR MY TWO OTHER KIDDOS THEY LOVE LOWRIDERS ALOT. WHEN I FINISH HOTSHOT ILL START ON THERE BIKES ASAP


----------



## lesstime

yes i know i have a storage unit that were i have my sons race car and all the bikes minus the one(s) i work on daily 

sat ill be here be for the local show 
Bicycle Only Yard Sale Sat 28th 
Complete bicycles from 5 dollars and up, over twenty to choose from. Lot’s of spare parts like new cables, calipers, chain gaurds, reflectors and other fun stuff. Tons of used parts, including tanks, Schwinn Stingray Krate shifters, cruiser rims, racks, Banana seats, other seats, kickstands, fenders, grips, seats, pedals, you name it. Too much stuff to list. Also free items.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 09:49 AM~18411422
> *yes  i know i have a storage unit that were i have my sons race car and all the bikes minus the one(s) i work on daily
> 
> sat ill be here be for the local show
> Bicycle Only Yard Sale Sat 28th
> Complete bicycles from 5 dollars and up, over twenty to choose from. Lot’s of spare parts like new cables, calipers, chain gaurds, reflectors and other fun stuff. Tons of used parts, including tanks, Schwinn Stingray Krate shifters, cruiser rims, racks, Banana seats, other seats, kickstands, fenders, grips, seats, pedals, you name it. Too much stuff to list. Also free items.
> *


 :0 MAN YOU COULD DO A MUSEUM WITH ALL THOSE OG BIKES AND PARTS :biggrin: MAN I WISH WE HAD SOMETHING LIKE THAT HERE IN TOWN


----------



## lesstime

man i dont know were these guys come from they have yard sales like this every 5-7 months 
or ill find a lot of old bikes for a reall good price a price you can think twice about 

so if yall need something let me know


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 09:59 AM~18411512
> *man i dont know were these guys come from  they have yard sales like this every 5-7 months
> or ill find a lot of old bikes for a reall good price a price you can think twice about
> 
> so if yall need something let me know
> *


MAYBE THEY COME FROM BIKE HEAVEN LOL JK :biggrin: BUT YEA SOUNDS GOOD I KNOW IM JUMPING INTO FACED PARTS BUT ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE A OG BIKE OR PARTS TO SHOW THE KIDS HOW WE USED TO CUSTOMIZED ARE BIKES WHEN THEY WHERE SMALL


----------



## lesstime

pm sent


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 26 2010, 09:47 AM~18411399
> *SAME THING GOES FOR MY TWO OTHER KIDDOS THEY LOVE LOWRIDERS ALOT. WHEN I FINISH HOTSHOT ILL START ON THERE BIKES ASAP
> *



thats awesome :thumbsup: i see lil kids these days with bikes that theyre parents built for them yet they dont care about it & they make theyre parents take the bike whil they stay home cuz they dont enjoy the sport


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18411757
> *thats awesome :thumbsup: i see lil kids these days with bikes that theyre parents built for them yet they dont care about it & they make theyre parents take the bike whil they stay home cuz they dont enjoy the sport
> *


OOH BELIEVE ME THEY TAKE GOOD CARE OF THERE BIKES. THATS WHY I DONT BUILT THERE BIKE ONTILL THEY ASK FOR ONE. THAT RITE THERE TELLS ME THERE INTO THIS LIFESTYLE AND SPORT OF LOWRIDERING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 26 2010, 12:28 AM~18409286
> *WATS UP GOODTIMERS...HAVENT BEEN ON IN A WHILE....
> HAD A FEW THINGS TO DO, SO HOWS EVERYONE BEEN.???
> *


Q-VO G'....HOWS THE BIKE?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 26 2010, 10:39 AM~18411818
> *OOH BELIEVE ME THEY TAKE GOOD CARE OF THERE BIKES. THATS WHY I DONT BUILT THERE BIKE ONTILL THEY ASK FOR ONE. THAT RITE THERE TELLS ME THERE INTO THIS LIFESTYLE AND SPORT OF LOWRIDERING
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

sup fleet hows everything hows the bike?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 10:43 AM~18411857
> *sup fleet hows everything hows the bike?
> *


HEY!!....THE BIKES IS THERE RESTING FOR NOW!.....MIGHT TAKE IT TO THE IE SHOW....NOT SURE YET!!....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 10:29 AM~18411738
> *pm sent
> *


PM SENT BACK :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

what up fleet how was work?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 10:55 AM~18411938
> *what up fleet how was work?
> *


UGGHHH TIRED AS HELL!......A LOTOF WORK N SOME FOO DINT GO SO IT WAS ONLY TWO OF US...THE GUY I WORKED WITH WAS A LAZY ASS MOFO!...


----------



## lesstime

shit am looking for work hook it up lol 
hard worker ,productive ,good customer service


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 09:32 AM~18411279
> *:buttkick:  :nono:  :nosad:
> your this far dont stop youll regretit if you do
> *



i found a car that i want to get and build. and its a hook up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:10 AM~18412043
> *shit am looking for work hook it up lol
> hard worker ,productive ,good customer service
> *


ORALE!!...I SEE A LOT OF HOT GIRLS AT WORK!!!..


----------



## lesstime

cars are dime a doz you dont need it to much space


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:12 AM~18412056
> *i found a car that i want to get and build. and its a hook up
> *


WUT KIND OF CAR IS IT?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:14 AM~18412063
> *ORALE!!...I SEE A LOT OF HOT GIRLS AT WORK!!!..
> *


thats even better :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:15 AM~18412071
> *thats even better  :biggrin:
> *


THEY LIKE MY ATTITUDE!


----------



## lesstime

lol
whats up with the pm? you gotme hella thinking lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC, every thing working out what we pmed about last night


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:18 AM~18412083
> *lol
> whats up with the pm? you gotme hella thinking lol
> *


OH SHIT I FORGOT....HOLD ON!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:21 AM~18412108
> *OH SHIT I FORGOT....HOLD ON!
> *


lol ok 


what kinda car


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:22 AM~18412113
> *lol ok
> what kinda car
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:14 AM~18412068
> *cars are dime a doz you dont need it to much space
> *



but i always been in to cars more then bikes. bikes i could build one anytime. jjust gt edition im putting so much money in to it i could been halfs way finish with a car.


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

just dont sell it then put it on hold for a min and get a job or 2nd job lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:15 AM~18412069
> *WUT KIND OF CAR IS IT?
> *



working on another impala if i dont get it. ill be gettn chuckie elco ls


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:21 AM~18412107
> *LIL GOODTIMES CC, every thing working out what we pmed about last night
> *



thanks bro.. my grandma doing better my dad talk to her she said fills young again...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:26 AM~18412146
> *working on another impala if i dont get it. ill be gettn chuckie elco ls
> *


I KINDA FELT THAT!....CHUCKS ELCO IS NICE N SO CHEAP!.... :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:26 AM~18412145
> *just dont sell it then put it on hold for a min and get a job or 2nd job lol
> *



i really want to sell it to one of my members that really going to finish it.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:28 AM~18412153
> *thanks bro.. my grandma doing better my dad talk to her she said fills young again...
> *


thats good we will cont. to pray for yall fam along with some others :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:28 AM~18412153
> *thanks bro.. my grandma doing better my dad talk to her she said fills young again...
> *


GOOD TO HEAR THAT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:30 AM~18412165
> *i really want to sell it to one of my members that really going to finish it.
> *


pawn it!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:30 AM~18412164
> *I KINDA FELT THAT!....CHUCKS ELCO IS NICE N SO CHEAP!.... :0
> *



you know how badly i been wanting another low low.. my fingers been twitching to hit switches again. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 10:45 AM~18411868
> *HEY!!....THE BIKES IS THERE RESTING FOR NOW!.....MIGHT TAKE IT TO THE IE SHOW....NOT SURE YET!!....
> *


thats cool :biggrin: im not taking mine..its going to rest for a little while i think its drained


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:30 AM~18412165
> *i really want to sell it to one of my members that really going to finish it.
> *


have it be a chapter bike were that one chapter builds it as a club/chapter they all pitch in to finsh it that way they all take pride in the bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:30 AM~18412166
> *thats good we will cont. to pray for yall fam along with some others :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie and fleetangels.


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOODTIMES :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:32 AM~18412182
> *have it be a chapter bike were that one chapter builds it as a club/chapter they all pitch in to finsh it that way they all take pride in the bike
> *



that sounds like good ideal. but i dont know. i rather build it on my own. or ill take donations... :biggrin: ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:31 AM~18412177
> *you know how badly i been wanting another low low.. my fingers been twitching to hit switches again.  :biggrin:
> *


i got a cutlass!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 26 2010, 11:34 AM~18412205
> *Q-VO GOODTIMES :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 11:31 AM~18412178
> *thats cool :biggrin: im not taking mine..its going to rest for a little while i think its drained
> *


cool u gettin ready for vegas?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:35 AM~18412217
> *i got a cutlass!!.... :biggrin:
> *



lifted. :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 26 2010, 11:34 AM~18412205
> *Q-VO GOODTIMES :wave:  :wave:
> *


q onda loco!


----------



## lesstime

if anything part out your other bike to finsh the GT bike and get the car??? idk i whould love to see the GT bike finshed and am sure its not far


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:37 AM~18412229
> *lifted.  :wow:
> *


ALL STOCK!....BUT HOPE I CAN HAVE IT LIFTED BY NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18412233
> *if anything part out your other bike to finsh the GT bike and get the car??? idk  i whould love to see the GT bike finshed and am sure its not far
> *



na i cant mess with that orange bike. that my lil bro bike i build for him. im not going to stop building it. but im just lettn everybody know if its the right price for it. then ill go for it.. the gt bike is completed already... ready for engraving.... the paint is paid off... just waitn to be finish to get murals. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18412227
> *cool u gettin ready for vegas?
> *


i actually dont know if im going to vegas..my parents are going i think ...but i think im just going 2 stay home & so is the bike :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime when the next show out there.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:41 AM~18412249
> *na i cant mess with that orange bike. that my lil bro bike i build for him. im not going to stop building it. but im just lettn everybody know if its the right price for it. then ill go for it.. the gt bike is completed already... ready for engraving.... the paint is paid off... just waitn to be finish to get murals.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: you got mins on your phone???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18412239
> *ALL STOCK!....BUT  HOPE I CAN HAVE IT LIFTED BY NEXT YEAR!!
> *



u want to be a show car or a daily./


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 11:42 AM~18412254
> *i actually dont know if im going to vegas..my parents are going i think ...but i think im just going 2 stay home & so is the bike :0
> *


OHHHH.... :0


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:43 AM~18412259
> *lesstime when the next show out there.
> *


sat then ill here more about other show i know in sept theres a few


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:44 AM~18412270
> *u want to be a show car or a daily./
> *


A STREET....HOPE I CAN GET IT UP TO THE GT STANDARDS!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:45 AM~18412274
> *OHHHH.... :0
> *


its all about the grades so i gotta wait for school 2 start then ill know as soon as grades come :biggrin: its all about makin the cut


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 12:36 PM~18412224
> *whats up homie  :biggrin:
> *


I CLEANING MY BIKE BECAUSE MY NEPHEW DID SOME PATTERS WITH A SHARPIE MARKER ON TE FRAME AND FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 11:47 AM~18412299
> *its all about the grades so i gotta wait for school 2 start then ill know as soon as grades come :biggrin:  its all about makin the cut
> *


ITS ALL UP TO U!!!....SO DO UR BEST GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 26 2010, 11:48 AM~18412306
> *I CLEANING MY BIKE BECAUSE MY NEPHEW DID SOME PATTERS WITH A SHARPIE MARKER ON TE FRAME AND FENDER  :biggrin:
> *


DALE UNOS COSCORRONES PA K SE LE KITE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:46 AM~18412281
> *sat then ill here more about other show i know in sept theres a few
> *



like after the super show...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:46 AM~18412289
> *A STREET....HOPE I CAN GET IT UP TO THE GT STANDARDS!
> *



cool cool


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:50 AM~18412326
> *ITS ALL UP TO U!!!....SO DO UR BEST GIRL!!!!!
> *


you know i will never been to super show so this is my year im hopin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:43 AM~18412261
> *:wow: you got mins on your phone???
> *



not much i get free min after 9 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 12:37 PM~18412231
> *q onda loco!
> *


AQUI DE REGRESO :biggrin: ME SALI UN RATO DE LAYITLOW POR QUE MI ABUELITA FALLECIO ASE UN MES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 11:47 AM~18412299
> *its all about the grades so i gotta wait for school 2 start then ill know as soon as grades come :biggrin:  its all about makin the cut
> *



damn i hope u can make it....  i use to hate it when i use to get all fs and i could go no where.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:51 AM~18412336
> *like after the super show...
> *


not much after the super show it getting ready to snow in nov 
every one starts hiding everything till march or april
i just found out i missed a show over in twin falls that one i hear is a big lowrider show get lotof folk from utah and CO
but i missed it


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAMILY AND FRIENDS :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 12:50 PM~18412329
> *DALE UNOS COSCORRONES PA K SE LE KITE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 26 2010, 11:48 AM~18412306
> *I CLEANING MY BIKE BECAUSE MY NEPHEW DID SOME PATTERS WITH A SHARPIE MARKER ON TE FRAME AND FENDER  :biggrin:
> *



does ur nephew do murals ill send my bike out to get it done right now... :biggrin: hahah jk bro damn that suckks.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:54 AM~18412361
> *not much i get free min after 9  :biggrin:
> *


oh ok


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 11:53 AM~18412349
> *you know i will never been to super show so this is my year im hopin
> *


U BETTER BE THERE!!....UR BIKE IS REALLY NICE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 11:56 AM~18412378
> *not much after the super show it getting ready to snow in nov
> every one starts hiding everything till march or april
> i just found out i missed a show over in twin falls that one i hear is a big lowrider show get lotof folk from utah and CO
> but i missed it
> *



u need to move to cali there shows every weeknd some times friday saturday and sunday...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 26 2010, 11:56 AM~18412374
> *AQUI DE REGRESO  :biggrin: ME SALI UN RATO DE LAYITLOW POR QUE MI ABUELITA FALLECIO ASE UN MES
> *


OH DISPENSA CARNAL!.....HARD LOSS RIGHT THERE.....COMO VA TODO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

im out goodtimers... and futures. :biggrin: time to put books away at work...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 26 2010, 11:48 AM~18412306
> *I CLEANING MY BIKE BECAUSE MY NEPHEW DID SOME PATTERS WITH A SHARPIE MARKER ON TE FRAME AND FENDER  :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN THERE WHEN MY KIDDOS PAINTED THE BIKE WITH COLORS AND MAKERS :biggrin: ON FRESH PAINT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:56 AM~18412375
> *damn i hope u can make it....   i use to hate it when i use to get all fs and i could go no where.
> *



its not cuz i get f's i usually get A's, b's, & c's but for some reason b4 school ended i got a d in math... i hate math!! :happysad: but now its a new school year & im prepared to take it on  so im hopin on seeing yall at super show :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:53 AM~18412344
> *cool cool
> *


WE GOTTA REP THE NEXT LEVEL!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 12:01 PM~18412417
> *its not cuz i get f's i usually get A's, b's, & c's but for some reason b4 school ended i got a d in math... i hate math!!  :happysad:  but now its a new school year & im prepared to take it on  so im hopin on seeing yall at super show :biggrin:
> *


HAHA THE WORST CLASS EVER!!!!...I HATE IT TOO N PASSED WITH A D+!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 12:59 PM~18412399
> *OH DISPENSA CARNAL!.....HARD LOSS RIGHT THERE.....COMO VA TODO?
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:59 AM~18412398
> *u need to move to cali there shows every weeknd some times friday saturday and sunday...
> *


lol yeah i know my wife likes it out here in the summers though then hates snow when it come so we end up out there not many shows when its raining lol i keep telling her we need to go south and see what its like for a year atleast but have not made it


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 11:58 AM~18412394
> *U BETTER BE THERE!!....UR BIKE IS REALLY NICE!
> *


thanks im hopin jagster finishes my pedals soon ive only seen them in a picture & they look really good ive been wantin pedals for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 12:05 PM~18412452
> *thanks im hopin jagster finishes my pedals soon ive only seen them in a picture & they look really good ive been wantin pedals for awhile :biggrin:
> *


THAT COOL!!....U SHOULD GET AN EXTENDED CROWN!....IT MAKES UR BIKE LOOK LOWER!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 12:04 PM~18412442
> *lol yeah i know my wife likes it out here in the summers though then hates snow when it come so we end up out there not many shows when its raining lol i keep telling her we need to go south and see what its like for a year atleast but have not made it
> *


a lot of good plaes out here!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 12:02 PM~18412426
> *HAHA THE WORST CLASS EVER!!!!...I HATE IT TOO N PASSED WITH A D+!!! :biggrin:
> *



math is sooo boring...


----------



## lesstime

we both from the bay area me hayward oakland area she from fremont she never been past san jose 
i been to disnyland riverside and oceanside but only there for a few days each from what i seen i liked it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 12:08 PM~18412475
> *math is sooo boring...
> *


i know!!!>.....but keep the supershow in mind!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 12:10 PM~18412499
> *we  both from the bay area  me hayward oakland area she from fremont she never been past san jose
> i been to disnyland riverside and oceanside but only there for a few days each  from what i seen i liked it
> *


move back guys!!..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 12:10 PM~18412503
> *i know!!!>.....but keep the supershow in mind!!!
> *


of course it is..i wanna go..i think im finally up to standards to go... :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

we will soon i hope when she done with school i want to go some where in south cali but somewhere it not to crazy maybe like the out skirts or something


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 12:13 PM~18412515
> *of course it is..i wanna go..i think im finally up to standards to go... :cheesy:
> *


gota go above and beond lol cant just meet standards :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 12:13 PM~18412515
> *of course it is..i wanna go..i think im finally up to standards to go... :cheesy:
> *


its nice!!!....n u r ready!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 12:14 PM~18412530
> *we will soon i hope when she done with school i want to go some where in south cali but somewhere it not to crazy  maybe like the out skirts or something
> *


I LIVE IN A QUIET HOOD!!....


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 12:18 PM~18412555
> *I LIVE IN A QUIET HOOD!!....
> *


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 26 2010, 12:16 PM~18412541
> *gota go above and beond lol cant just meet standards :biggrin:
> *



true true :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 26 2010, 12:17 PM~18412553
> *its nice!!!....n u r ready!!!
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

ALRIGTH GOODTIMERS IM OUT....GOTTA GET READY FOR WORK!!


----------



## lesstime

have a good one


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Aug 26 2010, 11:01 AM~18412417
> *its not cuz i get f's i usually get A's, b's, & c's but for some reason b4 school ended i got a d in math... i hate math!!  :happysad:  but now its a new school year & im prepared to take it on  so im hopin on seeing yall at super show :biggrin:
> *


gotta earn the ticket to ride to the SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Aug 26 2010, 06:44 AM~18410221
> *WHAT IT DEW STREET NATIONZ  :wave:  HEY BADASS ILL BE IN LINTHICUM MARYLAND NEXT WEEK MY FIRST TIME FLYING AND OUT OF TEXAS  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


never herd of that place lol i think is like 1hr away from me!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:25 AM~18412133
> *but i always been in to cars more then bikes. bikes i could build one anytime. jjust gt edition im putting so much money in to it i could been halfs way finish with a car.
> *


hell yeah! ur rite there homie if u gonna spend lots of bread on a bike just 4 show i rather put money on a low-low n ride with the big dawgs! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 26 2010, 06:15 PM~18415221
> *hell yeah! ur rite there homie if u gonna spend lots of bread on a bike just 4 show i rather put money on a low-low n ride with the big dawgs! :biggrin:
> *



YEA HOMIE I MISS CRUISING AND PICKN UP. I USE TO BE UP AND DOWN EAST LOS JUST SWINING MY CUTLASS. :biggrin:


----------



## bouncer77

whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop im just letting you guys know about our cheap lowrider bike parts and bikes.We got anything you need just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 06:19 PM~18415259
> *YEA HOMIE I MISS CRUISING AND PICKN UP. I USE TO BE UP AND DOWN EAST LOS JUST SWINING MY CUTLASS.  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I RATHER PUT 5+ G`S ON SOMETHING IMA USE U KNOW! JAJAJAJA BUT YEAH EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 26 2010, 07:19 PM~18415846
> *I KNOW I RATHER PUT 5+ G`S ON SOMETHING IMA USE U KNOW! JAJAJAJA BUT YEAH EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!
> *



yup yup.. but im just going to chrome all the parts and slap it on the gt bike and thats it..


----------



## lesstime

well i do hope it goes to a good new owner that will finsh it to the fullest and your car turns out sic


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 26 2010, 07:15 PM~18415813
> *whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop im just letting you guys know about our cheap lowrider bike parts and bikes.We got anything you need just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks
> *


WAS GOOD DELGADOS DO YOU GUYS HAVE A WEB PAGE OF PARTS?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 26 2010, 06:10 PM~18415174
> *never herd of that place lol i think is like 1hr away from me!
> *


WILL ITS JUST LIKE 10 MILES ALWAY FROM THE BALTIMORE AIRPORT THE NAME OF THE TOWN IS CALLED LINTHICUM HEIGHTS, MARYLAND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

im keeping gt edition.. im just going to chrome all the parts and put it together no engraving. in the future it will have it.


----------



## lesstime

wise choce 
what yall doing today 
me cleaning the pixie free show tomorrow why not got for heck of it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 11:45 AM~18421042
> *wise choce
> what yall doing today
> me cleaning the pixie free show tomorrow why not got for heck of it
> *



cool cool and me here just here takking care of my grandma still... i havent for got about you bro i will give u a call


----------



## lesstime

it cool bro take your time with her she home ??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 11:59 AM~18421122
> *it cool bro take your time with her  she home ??
> *



yea she home. she staying with us for while so we can watch her.. how many bikes u taking out tomorow.


----------



## lesstime

pixie , lil tiger and maybe the repop
and the pixie that i got for sale


----------



## lesstime

thats good she home with yall


----------



## lesstime

the lil tiger will have 52 spokes wheels reall soon like tonight still got to armorall the tires on the repop/and pixie and in the middle of painting the pedal on the pixie for now 
this is just hat i have her at the house more in storage lol and cali and buddies house here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 01:55 PM~18421948
> *the lil tiger will have 52 spokes wheels reall soon like tonight still got to armorall the tires on the repop/and pixie and in the middle of painting the pedal on the pixie for now
> this is just hat i have her at the house more in storage lol and cali and buddies house here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SMELL ANOTHER CHAPTER AROUND THE CORNER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
wow lol that must mean the look pretty good lol thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 26 2010, 05:44 PM~18414976
> *gotta earn the ticket to ride to the SUPER SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!!....WELL HOPE SHE DOES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 26 2010, 06:19 PM~18415259
> *YEA HOMIE I MISS CRUISING AND PICKN UP. I USE TO BE UP AND DOWN EAST LOS JUST SWINING MY CUTLASS.  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATZ OPN UR RIDE HOMIE!!!.....HOPE WE CAN BE RIDING ON THE BLVD SOON!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 26 2010, 07:15 PM~18415813
> *whats up this is Delgado's Bike Shop im just letting you guys know about our cheap lowrider bike parts and bikes.We got anything you need just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks
> *


WUZ UP BRO?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 02:12 PM~18422086
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> wow lol that must mean the look pretty good lol thanks
> *


JUST A CHROME CHAIN ON THE 12'' N UR READY TO GO!


----------



## lesstime

i got an order for 3 chrome chains lol and a set of 16inch fenders when i got the money they will be here thats the 1st thing when money comes along with some plating on misc parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 02:18 PM~18422144
> *i got an order for 3 chrome chains lol and a set of 16inch fenders when i got the money they will be here thats the 1st thing when money comes along with some plating on misc parts
> *


SWEET!!!....IS THERE A LOT OF COMP IN UR TOWN??


----------



## lesstime

in 12 and 16 no ,in 20 there not a lot but some thats next also both my little girls bike ones being painted and the other one am thinking of frame mods


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=557365&hl=
some


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 02:24 PM~18422193
> *in 12 and  16 no ,in 20 there not a lot but some  thats next also both my little girls bike ones being painted and the other one am thinking of frame mods
> *


U LOOKING GOOD OUTHERE!!...THOSE R SOME CLEAN RIDES!....R U CHROMING THE CUSTOM PARTS???


----------



## lesstime

thank you 
theres a lady that says she going to engrave them i gave her a few already but have not seen them yet then chrome and if all gos right some gold here and there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 02:29 PM~18422239
> *thank you
> theres a lady that says she going to engrave them i gave her a few already but have not seen them yet  then chrome and if all gos right some gold here and there
> *


GONNA LOOK SICK THEN!!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 27 2010, 02:14 PM~18422099
> *CONGRATZ OPN UR RIDE HOMIE!!!.....HOPE WE CAN BE RIDING ON THE BLVD SOON!
> *


I HAVENT GOT IT YET..  IM JUST WAITN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 01:55 PM~18421948
> *the lil tiger will have 52 spokes wheels reall soon like tonight still got to armorall the tires on the repop/and pixie and in the middle of painting the pedal on the pixie for now
> this is just hat i have her at the house more in storage lol and cali and buddies house here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT LIL BLUE ONE.. I WANT TO GET ONE FOR MY LIL GIRL WHEN SHE GETS LIL OLDER.


----------



## lesstime

thanks am trying to get another one but it will be baby pink


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 03:05 PM~18422486
> *thanks am trying to get another one but it will be baby pink
> *


I WAS GOING TO BUY LIL SPANKS BUT THEN I WAS LIKE NA I RATHER SPEND THE MONEY ON GT.


----------



## lesstime

my old one??lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 03:21 PM~18422592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old one??lol
> *


THOSE ARE TIGHT.. LET ME KNOW IF U EVER GET ANOTHER ONE AT YARD SALE OR SOMETHING CHEAP


----------



## lesstime

will do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*make me an offer..*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 03:25 PM~18422632
> *will do
> *


did u get my pm


----------



## lesstime

yeah sorry am working on it lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 10:14 PM~18425378
> *:thumbsup:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


what you up to bro


----------



## lesstime

chillin not much at all kinda borded lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 10:27 PM~18425484
> *chillin not much at all  kinda borded lol
> *



right here to.. my time to party.. but got to stay home and take care of g-ma.


----------



## lesstime

it always good to do that 
wish i chould miss ya grandma RIP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 10:38 PM~18425570
> *it always good to do that
> wish i chould  miss ya grandma RIP
> *



SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO RIP TO GRANDMA.. :angel:


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro been little over a year 
hang with grandpops as much as he let me lol 

i almost forgot about the bike yard sale tomorrow ugh what to do free show no winnings , sprnd money on parts i might not need aghhh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 10:56 PM~18425705
> *thanks bro been little over a year
> hang with grandpops as much as he let me lol
> 
> i almost forgot about the bike yard sale tomorrow ugh what to do free show no winnings , sprnd money on parts i might not need aghhh
> *



I SAY SELL ALL THE BIKES AND BUILD ONE BADD ASS CUSTOM BIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

thats about enough to piss some one off 
i got up all early loaded the bikes got the boys ready drove over to the show and they told us they dont have room for any lowriders maybe next year    
so were unloading and heading over to the bike yard sale hope theres a good find for real cheap 

kids whould kill me if i sold there bikes i whould love to have a bad ass bike but i guess i cant be to greedy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 28 2010, 10:02 AM~18427400
> *thats about enough to piss some one off
> i got up all early loaded the bikes got the boys ready drove over to the show and they told us they dont have room for any lowriders maybe next year
> so were unloading and heading over to the  bike yard sale hope theres a good find for real cheap
> 
> kids whould kill me if i sold there bikes i whould love to have a bad ass bike but i guess i cant be to greedy
> *



DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO. U SHOULD OF JUST GOT OFF WITH THE BIKES AND JUST CRUISE IT IN THE SHOW. 

AND THATS TRUE U HAVE ALL UR KIDS FIGHTN FOR THE BIKE.


----------



## lesstime

yeah thats why if i buy or trade for parts i have the sender put one of the kids name lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW THE SHOWS THIS WEEKN GOODTIMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 29 2010, 12:26 PM~18433555
> *HOW THE SHOWS THIS WEEKN GOODTIMERS.  :biggrin:
> *


I.E show was good yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## lesstime

whats good guys/girls


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 30 2010, 11:14 AM~18441126
> *whats good guys/girls
> *


WUZ UP BRO!


----------



## lesstime

not much trying to post some stuff on craigslist get some money for mias cruzer (haggians)
what about you ???


----------



## mr.casper

Getting it up the stairs  




















wat up gt fam finally got my kidz party over with now back to messing wit bikes lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD MORNING ALL!!!!
:rimshot: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18441263
> *not much trying to post some stuff on craigslist get some money for mias cruzer (haggians)
> what about you ???
> *


JUST CHILLIN I HAVE A HEADACHE N ITS KILLING ME DOGG....THEY CALLED ME TO GO TO WORK N ON MY WAY I BACKED DOWN....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 30 2010, 11:49 AM~18441452
> *Getting it up the stairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat up gt fam finally got my kidz party over with now back to messing wit bikes lol
> *


THAT MUST BE A PAIN!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 31 2010, 09:57 AM~18450216
> *GOOD MORNING ALL!!!!
> :rimshot:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP WENDY!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18447145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2010, 04:10 PM~18453549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when u going to get ur cuz parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 31 2010, 04:32 PM~18453763
> *when u going to get ur cuz parts
> *


THIS WEEKEND.....WE WERE JUST TALKIN ABOUT THEM THATS WHY I POSTED THE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool cool let me know what day


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 30 2010, 09:50 PM~18447145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2010, 11:31 AM~18451056
> *THAT MUST BE A PAIN!
> *


I WAS HEAVY BUT THE GOOD THING THAT WAS JUST 4 DAT DAY!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2010, 05:10 PM~18453549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean carnal


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey Goodtimers whats up?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 31 2010, 07:56 PM~18455666
> *I WAS HEAVY BUT THE GOOD THING THAT WAS JUST 4 DAT DAY!
> *


GOOD THING UR NOT IN CALI IF NOT U WOULD HAVE TO BE GOING UP AND DOWN EVERY WEEKEND!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 1 2010, 07:59 AM~18459284
> *Hey Goodtimers whats up?
> *


NOT MUCH N U/?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 1 2010, 09:19 AM~18459789
> *NOT MUCH N U/?
> *


nothing really just waitin for school to start next thursdayy :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 1 2010, 09:29 AM~18459850
> *nothing really just waitin for school to start next thursdayy :biggrin:
> *


OH THATS COOL!.....THE GIRLS STARTED TODAY!!....N I START TILL JANUARY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

wats ups GOODTIMERS got a car show next weekend shining up the bikes and gettin ready post some pics in a few of the bikes


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 1 2010, 09:33 AM~18459882
> *OH THATS COOL!.....THE GIRLS STARTED TODAY!!....N I START TILL JANUARY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 1 2010, 09:36 AM~18459914
> *wats ups GOODTIMERS    got a car show next weekend    shining up the bikes and gettin ready  post some pics in a few of the bikes
> *


hey whats up


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 1 2010, 11:42 AM~18459944
> *hey whats up
> *


nothing much here on vacation chillin cleanin some bikes by the way names jason wats :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 1 2010, 09:36 AM~18459914
> *wats ups GOODTIMERS    got a car show next weekend    shining up the bikes and gettin ready  post some pics in a few of the bikes
> *



wish u luck out there homie and ur other members..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 1 2010, 07:59 AM~18459284
> *Hey Goodtimers whats up?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 1 2010, 12:39 PM~18460436
> *wish u luck out there homie and ur other members..
> *


thanks man let see how we shine here taking ma car too and two bikes no awards for bikes for this show but we gonna let them know we here :biggrin: 


hoows things out there homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 1 2010, 12:03 PM~18461017
> *thanks man  let see how we  shine here  taking ma car too  and two bikes  no awards for bikes for this show  but we gonna let them know we here  :biggrin:
> hoows things  out there homie
> *


we doing good bro we just pushing for Vegas show. Everybody doing some up dates that we haven't been hittn much shows.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SOME OF THE SHOWS I HIT THIS YEAR WITH THE ORANGE BIKE. 

*BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS*








*TRUE MEMORIES WHITTIER SHOW*

















*GOODTIMES EAST LA CRUISE NIGHT *








*TECHNIQUES CRUISE NIGHT*








*
GLENDALE CAR SHOW*








*SAN BERDAINO LOWRIDER SHOW*








*VENTURA FAIR GROUND SHOW*








*I FOR GOT THIS SHOW*








*FOR THE NAME OF THE CLUB BUT IT WAS IN BAKERSFIELD AT A PICNIC*


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 1 2010, 03:19 PM~18461684
> *we doing good bro we just pushing for Vegas show. Everybody doing some up dates that we haven't been hittn much shows.
> *


yea same here not alota showss here but theres some n now its time to put i we goin n work in my car bro bikes done soo yea man n i think i might not go to vegas ran into sum issues maybe next time


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 30 2010, 09:50 PM~18447145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*gt edition updates*</span>

*RIMS AND RIM TRIMS*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/10618101910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*CONTINETAL KIT *
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102151.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*FENDER BRACES*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102152.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*HYDROLIC PUMP*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*FORKS WITH CYCLINDERS*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*SPROKET*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/l_ade91e7f9acc4b1b81a868df08028d78.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*HANDLE BARS*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*GT BADGE*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102154c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:red\'>*SEAT *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 1 2010, 01:49 PM~18461927
> *yea same here not alota showss here but theres some  n now its time to put i we goin n work in my car bro  bikes done  soo yea man n i think i might not go to vegas ran into sum issues maybe next time
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR DO YOU HAVE. AWW THAT SUCKS BRO THERE ALWAYS NEXT YEAR. IM HOPING I HAVE BOTH GT EDITION CAR AND BIKE OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 1 2010, 10:41 PM~18466977
> *gt edition updates</span>
> 
> RIMS AND RIM  TRIMS
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/10618101910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> CONTINETAL KIT
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102151.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FENDER BRACES
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102152.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> HYDROLIC PUMP
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FORKS WITH CYCLINDERS
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SPROKET
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/l_ade91e7f9acc4b1b81a868df08028d78.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> HANDLE BARS
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> GT BADGE
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102154c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:red\'>SEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luckcharm818

Hay what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Sep 2 2010, 01:48 PM~18471495
> *Hay what's up GOOD TIMERS
> *


wuz up alex!


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2010, 09:47 AM~18468819
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR DO YOU HAVE. AWW THAT SUCKS BRO THERE ALWAYS NEXT YEAR. IM HOPING I HAVE BOTH GT EDITION CAR AND BIKE OUT.  :biggrin:
> *


datz cool i got a lincoln towncar and a regal workin on the lincoln rightnow homie my lincolns is gonna be jarrritos edition bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 2 2010, 04:08 PM~18472710
> *datz cool i got a lincoln towncar  and a regal    workin on the lincoln rightnow  homie  my lincolns is gonna be      jarrritos edition bro
> *


What year is ur Lincoln


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOOD TIMES :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 2 2010, 08:03 PM~18473509
> *What year is ur Lincoln
> *


A 96 NOT THE BUBBLE ONES YET :biggrin: N BUT ITS CLEAN IVE BEEND SLACKIN MAN HAVENT BEEN TAKIN PICTURES YET AT LEAST FOR THE SHOW ILL TAKE SOME N I MAKE SURE I UPLOAD THEM


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 1 2010, 10:41 PM~18466977
> *gt edition updates</span>
> 
> RIMS AND RIM  TRIMS
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/10618101910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102150a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> CONTINETAL KIT
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102151.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FENDER BRACES
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102152.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> HYDROLIC PUMP
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FORKS WITH CYCLINDERS
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SPROKET
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/l_ade91e7f9acc4b1b81a868df08028d78.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> HANDLE BARS
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102153b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> GT BADGE
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/0901102154c.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:red\'>SEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS .... JR GT PARTS ARE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 2 2010, 07:06 PM~18474022
> *A 96 NOT THE BUBBLE ONES YET  :biggrin: N BUT ITS CLEAN IVE BEEND SLACKIN MAN HAVENT BEEN TAKIN PICTURES YET AT LEAST FOR THE SHOW ILL TAKE SOME N I MAKE SURE I UPLOAD THEM
> *



CLEAN CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.. HOW YOUR LIL CUZN DOING I HAVENT SEEN HIM ON HERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 3 2010, 12:27 AM~18476363
> *SUP GOODTIMERS .... JR GT PARTS ARE LOOKING GOOD
> *


THANKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 2 2010, 07:16 PM~18474099
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


HOW U BEEN DAVID.


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 3 2010, 08:32 AM~18477771
> *HOW U BEEN DAVID.
> *


good just geting redy 4 LAS VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

good mornig GT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 4 2010, 08:13 AM~18485145
> *good mornig GT
> *



good morning david how are you??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 3 2010, 06:39 PM~18481906
> *good just geting redy 4 LAS VEGAS :biggrin:
> *



I WANT TO SEE UR TRIKE SEE THE UPGRADES U DID :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

my lil girl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18485908
> *my lil girl  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

SEPTEMBER 20TH IS THE DEADLINE TO PRE-REG FOR THE SUPER SHOW....
IF YOU HAVENT SEND YOUR PRE REGS TRY SENDING IT A.S.A.P....
ALSO THERES ONLY A FEW MORE ROOMS LEFT AT THE CIRCUS CIRCUS HOTEL...
FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT STILL HAVENT BOOKED THERE ROOMS YET......
IF NEED ANY INFO FOR THE PRE REGS, ROOMS, AND/OR GT BANQUET FOR SATURDAY OCT.9.....PLEASE GET AT ME.....
IM GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE PUTTING IN WORK...MY HAT, IF I WORE ONE
GOES OUT TO ALL SEE YOU GUYS SOON...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2010, 11:56 AM~18485908
> *my lil girl  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWWH WHAT A PRETTY LITTLE ANGEL 
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 4 2010, 12:45 PM~18486605
> *AWWH WHAT A PRETTY LITTLE ANGEL
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



THANK U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WENT TO MANNY BIKE SHOP TO GET MY FENDERS DONE.. ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAMN IM GOING TO ADD MORE SHIT TO GT EDITION FELL IN LOVE WITH ALOT OF SHIT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2010, 03:15 PM~18487197
> *I WENT TO MANNY BIKE SHOP TO GET MY FENDERS DONE.. ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAMN IM GOING TO ADD MORE SHIT TO GT EDITION FELL IN LOVE WITH ALOT OF SHIT
> *


GLAD U GOT SOME MOTIVATION TO FINISH IT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2010, 03:43 PM~18487337
> *GLAD U GOT SOME MOTIVATION TO FINISH IT!!
> *


yea jusy getting all the custom parts together


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 3 2010, 10:29 AM~18477751
> *CLEAN CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.. HOW YOUR LIL CUZN DOING I HAVENT SEEN HIM ON HERE.
> *


oh pollos uses my profile he lost his password homie and GOOD news homies we migh be goin to vegas supershow :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 4 2010, 04:46 PM~18487601
> *oh pollos uses my profile he lost his password homie  and GOOD news homies we migh  be goin to vegas supershow    :biggrin:
> *


u should go we shut down this restraunt again to party and good food


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2010, 06:48 PM~18487612
> *u should go we shut down this restraunt again to party and good food
> *


yea bro but i need more info like a place to stay hotel prices and all that feel mee and the day it is thinkin of gettin there on a friday night


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18485908
> *my lil girl  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: CONGRATS "G" WISH THEY DID THAT 3-D ON MY GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD GTIMERS MEN HAVENT BEEN IN FOR A MIN. WAS GOOD WHATS NEW OR HOWS EVRYBODY DOING ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 5 2010, 05:08 PM~18493136
> *yea bro but i need more info  like a place to stay hotel prices and all that feel mee  and the day it is  thinkin of gettin there on a friday night
> *



ALL GOODTIMERS IS STAYING AS CIRCUS CIRCUS HIT UP CHUUCH AKA OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 6 2010, 11:42 AM~18498407
> *ALL GOODTIMERS IS STAYING AS CIRCUS CIRCUS HIT UP CHUUCH AKA OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> *



WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## David Cervantes

:wow: hellow GT family hows everybodys weekend go


----------



## Fleetangel

GT TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 6 2010, 03:04 PM~18499630
> *WHAT UP HOMIES !
> *


whats up homie u ready for vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 6 2010, 08:19 PM~18502213
> *:wow: hellow GT family hows everybodys weekend go
> *


went good and urs.


----------



## lesstime

hey everyone what been going on???

lil girls looking cute homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 09:00 PM~18502680
> *hey everyone what been going on???
> 
> lil girls looking cute homie
> *



thanks homie. and welcome back good to see u doing better.


----------



## lesstime

i feel a lot better also lol i can smell food and breathe now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 09:05 PM~18502748
> *i feel a lot better also lol i can smell food and breathe  now
> *


thats good homie.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 6 2010, 09:05 PM~18502748
> *i feel a lot better also lol i can smell food and breathe  now
> *


lol i hate it when that happened to me!!!..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

HEY G-TIMERS :wave:


----------



## lesstime

its raining it pouring someones old man is snoring lol
whats up every one day off due to rain


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 8 2010, 09:58 AM~18514934
> *HEY G-TIMERS :wave:
> *



HELLO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 10:57 AM~18515333
> *its raining it pouring someones old man is snoring lol
> whats up every one day off due to rain
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## lesstime

just got home 
work got cancelled due to rain 
whats up with you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

10:00am</span></span>

ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032


This will be a Pot Luck, Please coordinate with your chapters to determine what you will be bringing. 

Contact Paul or Chuch with any questions that you may have. 

Sign up List
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 11:08 AM~18515408
> *just got home
> work got cancelled due to rain
> whats up with you
> *



NOTHING RIGHT HERE GETTING READY TO WORK. ANOTHER BORING DAY AT THE LIBRARY....LOL....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 11:08 AM~18515408
> *just got home
> work got cancelled due to rain
> whats up with you
> *


U LUCKY!!!!....UHMMM I HAD THE DAY OFF TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol what you up too


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 03:37 PM~18517518
> *lol what you up too
> *


JUST CHILLIN DOGG N U?


----------



## lesstime

just sittin here on lil
trying to fig out what i need to do to get some parts lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 03:39 PM~18517541
> *just sittin here on lil
> trying to fig out what i need to do to get some parts lol
> *


HAHA WUT U MEAN DOGG???....CORNERS ARE WAITING!!!!!LOL


----------



## lesstime

bwhahaha 
i need to sell some parts or trade some stuff for parts for mias cruizer cuz the money am making working has to pay storage and phone and send a box to IL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 03:42 PM~18517564
> *bwhahaha
> i need to sell some parts or trade some stuff for parts for mias cruizer cuz the money am making working has to pay storage and phone and send a box to IL
> *


OHH POST PICS OF MIAS


----------



## lesstime

it being painted waiting on pics to show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 03:55 PM~18517670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it being painted waiting on pics to show
> *


IS THAT A 20"???


----------



## lesstime

yes and the tanks it movable to make it a boys frame if she ever want to change it or sale it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 03:59 PM~18517697
> *yes and the tanks it movable to make it a boys frame if she ever want to change it or sale it
> *


I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## lesstime

heres what i started with i didnt like the strat down tube and wanted new style bearings


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

:wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 05:25 PM~18518374
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT IT DEW LESSTIME HOW YOU BEEN BRO?


----------



## lesstime

doing better whats with you ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 8 2010, 04:15 PM~18517846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what i started with i didnt like the strat down tube  and wanted new style bearings
> *


I lke how u customized it!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT MY FENDER TODAY... I LIKE THEM ALOT. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:34 AM~18525096
> *I GOT MY FENDER TODAY... I LIKE THEM ALOT.  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 11:36 AM~18525109
> *PICS!!!!
> *



TOP SECRET :uh: :angry: HAHAHA I POST THEM UP TONIGHT...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:34 AM~18525096
> *I GOT MY FENDER TODAY... I LIKE THEM ALOT.  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


pic lol j/k


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 11:56 AM~18525236
> *pic lol j/k
> *


TONIGHT HOMIE... :biggrin: WHAT U UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:41 AM~18525142
> *TOP SECRET  :uh:  :angry: HAHAHA I POST THEM UP TONIGHT...
> *


I NEED TO GET AN IDEA FOR MINE!!!!!!,,,,,LOL


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 8 2010, 11:45 PM~18522197
> *I lke how u customized it!
> *


thanks it not much but it works am hoping to see paint on it soon :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 11:56 AM~18525239
> *TONIGHT HOMIE...  :biggrin:  WHAT U UP TO
> *


bored raining again


----------



## Fleetangel

>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 11:58 AM~18525251
> *bored raining again
> *



U DIDNT WORK AGAIN... WHAT DO U DO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> WHAT ARE U UP TO...
Click to expand...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:00 PM~18525266
> *U DIDNT WORK AGAIN... WHAT DO U DO...
> *


i dont have a full time job but my dads work i use to work for them and when they need something done or need a extra hand they call me latly am pulling 3 trees out and 2 years of weeds out and right before that i went out of town and did a install of some office tables and chairs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:04 PM~18525292
> *i dont have a full time job but my dads work i use to work for them and when they need something done or need a extra hand they call me  latly am pulling 3 trees out and 2 years of weeds out  and right before that i went out of town and did a install of some office tables and chairs
> *



THATS COO... I NEED A FULL TIME JOB... BUT AT THE SAME TIME IM TRYN TO JOIN THE MARINES BUT THE TEST IS TO HARD BUT I AINT GIVING UP ON IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:00 PM~18525269
> *WHAT ARE U UP TO...
> *


BORED!.....R U WORKIN????.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 12:06 PM~18525316
> *BORED!.....R U WORKIN????.....
> *



NA LIKE IN A HOUR I START WORK.. U NEED A CITY JOB... SO THEY PAY U TO BE ON LAYITLOW..HAHA. HEY MY MOM SAID WHAT ARE U GUYS BRINGING TO THE GT POT LUCK. CAUSE U ONLY PUT CH..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:06 PM~18525315
> *THATS COO... I NEED A FULL TIME JOB... BUT AT THE SAME TIME IM TRYN TO JOIN THE MARINES BUT THE TEST IS TO HARD BUT I AINT GIVING UP ON IT
> *


that cool my dad was a marine 
i was going to join but when i went to sign up they said i had to many kids this is when i had two kids i tried the marines then army then airforce then navy all said the same shit if i want to fight let me fight but nope :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:07 PM~18525326
> *NA LIKE IN A HOUR I START WORK.. U NEED A CITY JOB... SO THEY PAY U TO BE ON LAYITLOW..HAHA.  HEY MY MOM SAID WHAT ARE U GUYS BRINGING TO THE GT POT LUCK. CAUSE U ONLY PUT CH..
> *


OHHH I WISH!!!!...HEY ASK HER WUT WOULD BE GOOD TO TAKE!!!....LIKE WUT DO DEY NEED!!...WE HAVE SOME MONEY SAVED AND WE CAN TAKE ANYTHING U GUYS NEED!!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:10 PM~18525340
> *that cool my dad was a marine
> i was going to join but when i went to sign up they said i had to many kids this is when i had two kids i tried the marines then  army then airforce then navy all said the same shit if i want to fight let me fight  but nope  :angry:
> *



YOU SHOULD TRY IT AGAIN... I NEVER HERD ABOUT THAT... I KNOW A GUY THAT HAS 6 KIDS AND HE IN THE ARMY...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:11 PM~18525349
> *YOU SHOULD TRY IT AGAIN... I NEVER HERD ABOUT THAT... I KNOW A GUY THAT HAS 6 KIDS AND HE IN THE ARMY...
> *


thinking about talking to someone 

how many kids did he have when he joined they told me only one kid to join then if you have more when you are in its ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 12:10 PM~18525341
> *OHHH I WISH!!!!...HEY ASK HER WUT WOULD BE GOOD TO TAKE!!!....LIKE WUT DO DEY NEED!!...WE HAVE SOME MONEY SAVED AND WE CAN TAKE ANYTHING U GUYS NEED!!!!....
> *




*BRING WHAT EVER U WANT.. MEMBER WE GOT ALOT CHAPTER SHOWING UP*...

GOOD TIMES End of Summer Gathering

September 19

10:00am

ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032


This will be a Pot Luck, Please coordinate with your chapters to determine what you will be bringing. 

Contact Paul or Chuch with any questions that you may have. 

Sign up List
1. EIGHT O FIVE SODAS N BEANS????
2. OC HOT DOGS AND BUNS
3. YUMA ( PURA PEXSI LOL ) 
4. BAKERSFIELD (ASASDA AND CHICKEN)
5. SAN DIEGO- SODA, WATER, CEVICHE & CHICKEN
6. SGV- CHICKEN, POTATOE SALAD, MACARONI SALAD, SODA AND WATER
7. ALEX & STEPHANIE- DESSERT, CHIPS AND DIP
8. LA RAGS- PAPER GOODS, SALSA, BEANS, FRUIT TRAY, FRIED CHICKEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:13 PM~18525362
> *thinking about talking to someone
> 
> how many kids did he have when he joined  they told me only one kid to join then if you have more when you are in its ok
> *



DAMN I NEVER HERD BOUT THAT I GOT TO CALL AND ASK MY RECRUITAR.


----------



## lesstime

i dont see rice ,texas cavier,beer,gucamola(spellcheck)


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:16 PM~18525374
> *DAMN I NEVER HERD BOUT THAT I GOT TO CALL AND ASK MY RECRUITAR.
> *


it was 2003-4 when i tried


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:16 PM~18525379
> *i dont see rice ,texas cavier,beer,gucamola(spellcheck)
> *



TAKE TRIP DOWN HERE HOMIE UR INVITED ... :biggrin: WE WILL HAVE THAT STUFF HERE WHEN U COME.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:18 PM~18525391
> *it was 2003-4 when i tried
> *



ONLY IF THERE WAS A WAY U CAN BULL SHIT THEM.. I WOULD JUST SAID I HAD ONE AND THE REST IS MY WIFE.


----------



## lesstime

if we had the money am sure we come


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:16 PM~18525379
> *i dont see rice ,texas cavier,beer,gucamola(spellcheck)
> *


BEER HAS BEEN IN THE LIST BEFORE THEY PLANNED THE PICNIC!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:19 PM~18525402
> *ONLY IF THERE WAS A WAY U CAN BULL SHIT THEM.. I WOULD JUST SAID I HAD ONE AND THE REST IS MY WIFE.
> *


fruad i dont think i want to mess with that lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:19 PM~18525403
> *if we had the money am sure we come
> *


U GUYS NEED TO MOVE TO LA... TELLING U WE HAVE CARSHOW FRIDAY SATURDAY AND SUNDAY... LIKE EVERYWEEKN... RAIN OR SHINE.. WE OUR OUT THERE. THANK GOD WE DONT HAVE SNOW..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 12:20 PM~18525414
> *BEER HAS BEEN IN THE LIST BEFORE THEY PLANNED THE PICNIC!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 12:20 PM~18525414
> *BEER HAS BEEN IN THE LIST BEFORE THEY PLANNED THE PICNIC!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *



TEAM BUDLIGHT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:21 PM~18525422
> *U GUYS NEED TO MOVE TO LA... TELLING U WE HAVE CARSHOW FRIDAY SATURDAY AND SUNDAY... LIKE EVERYWEEKN... RAIN OR SHINE.. WE OUR OUT THERE. THANK GOD WE DONT HAVE SNOW..
> *


X2!!!!....ITS A GOOD PLACE HERE IN CALI!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:22 PM~18525430
> *TEAM budliGhT.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 12:22 PM~18525433
> *X2!!!!....ITS A GOOD PLACE HERE IN CALI!!!
> *


LETS GET HIM MOTIVATED SO HE COULD MOVE. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:21 PM~18525422
> *U GUYS NEED TO MOVE TO LA... TELLING U WE HAVE CARSHOW FRIDAY SATURDAY AND SUNDAY... LIKE EVERYWEEKN... RAIN OR SHINE.. WE OUR OUT THERE. THANK GOD WE DONT HAVE SNOW..
> *


between the wife and no money i dont know when it will be that way lol 
like i said before i want to go down for a vac with me and her to show her its not like the movies lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:23 PM~18525440
> *LETS GET HIM MOTIVATED SO HE COULD MOVE.  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm we'll take u to any car show u wanna go???? :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 12:23 PM~18525439
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WE FILL UP THE REFRIGATOR, ICE CHEST, AND BATH TUBS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:23 PM~18525441
> *between the wife and no money i dont know when it will be that way lol
> like i said before i want to go down for a vac with me and her to show her its not like the movies lol
> *



HAHAHA U WATCHING TO MUCH DONT BE MENACE IN SOUTH CENTRAL.. OR BOYS IN THE HOOD... YOU GUYS WANT TO SEE A DEAD BODY.... :biggrin: HAHAHA


----------



## lesstime

member we have to convienice the wife lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:26 PM~18525472
> *member we have to convienice the wife lol
> *



TELL HER MY MOM WILL SHOW HER ALL THE SPOTS HERE IN LA TO SHOP... THAT ALL THE GT LADYS DO IS TEAM UP AND SHOP SHOP SHOP AND SHOP... :wow: HAHA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:26 PM~18525472
> *member we have to convienice the wife lol
> *


alright tell her to get on layitlow!!!....she got a lot of ladies from goodtimes overhere!!!...pal chisme!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 9 2010, 12:28 PM~18525485
> *alright tell her to get on layitlow!!!....she got a lot of ladies from goodtimes overhere!!!...pal chisme!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ILL BE BACK ON LIKE 30 MINTUES


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Aug 19 2010, 11:23 PM~18359290
> *what is that UMMMMM for what I not supposed to say that, do you have snitches???? Im so just kidding I LOVE YOU BABE!!!
> FYI- EVERYONE THIS IS HIS WIFE
> *


thats her


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:45 PM~18525632
> *thats her
> *


ohhhhhh how can we convince her?


----------



## lesstime

good luck lol its hard to get here to go to show on most days lol 
she likes shoping but we never have the amount she want to shop with lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 12:54 PM~18525689
> *good luck lol its hard to get here to go to show on most days lol
> she likes shoping but we never have the amount she want to shop with lol
> *


hmmm thats a hard one!!!....a lot of good offers at the stores tho!


----------



## lesstime

yeah try b-days or v-day


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HEY WATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW U ALL BEEN??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 9 2010, 05:33 PM~18527864
> *HEY WATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW U ALL BEEN??
> *


HELLO HOW R U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR *GT EDITION *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 09:34 PM~18530273
> *I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
am lovin it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 9 2010, 09:36 PM~18530311
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> am lovin it
> *



THANKS... JUST SOMETHING SIMPLE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A BIKE.. I JUST CANT TO ITS FINISH TOGETHER...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 10:34 PM~18530273
> *I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :cheesy: parts look bad ass bro.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## lesstime

good morning GT hows every one 
back to work i go on break see ya at lunch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 10 2010, 08:43 AM~18533212
> *good morning GT  hows every one
> back to work i go on break see ya at lunch
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

JR PARTS LOOKING SICK!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 10 2010, 09:47 AM~18533665
> *JR PARTS LOOKING SICK!!
> *



THANKS... WHAT U UP TO GEE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM BAM TEXAS PASSING THRU :wave: HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 10 2010, 02:23 PM~18535478
> *WAS GOOD FAM BAM TEXAS PASSING THRU  :wave:  HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GREAT WEEKEND
> *


WHATS GOOD HOW U BEEN


----------



## luckcharm818

HEY WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## monte carlo rider

GOT FIRST PLACE AT CLASSIC STYLE CRUISE NIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Sep 10 2010, 09:48 PM~18538448
> *GOT FIRST PLACE AT CLASSIC STYLE CRUISE NIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS HOMIE...  GT 4 LIFE


----------



## 96lincoln

orale homies was sup GOODTIMERS FLORIDA CHECKING IN GOT A SHOW TOMOROW TAIN OUT THE BIKE AND THE RANFLA MANANA POST THE PICS ON LA TARDEE


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 11 2010, 01:02 PM~18541877
> *CONGRATS HOMIE...    GT 4 LIFE
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 07:43 PM~18528872
> *HELLO HOW R U
> *


im good and you


----------



## 1bumpercracker

:wave: whats crackin familia big joe jus showing some love :biggrin: gonna need some of yall tips cause my lil man avano is 9 an he want a bike soon ..so its gotta be done right ..the GT way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18543939
> *:wave:  whats crackin familia big joe  jus showing some love  :biggrin: gonna need some of yall tips cause my lil man avano is 9 an he want a bike soon ..so its gotta be done right ..the GT way
> *


LET US KNOW WHEN UR READY... WE WILL HELP U OUT


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 9 2010, 08:34 PM~18530273
> *I FINALLY GOT THE PARTS WELD AND BEND FOR GT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good JR


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

FINALLY GOT MY PEDALS FROM JAGSTER YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 12 2010, 07:10 AM~18546191
> *FINALLY GOT MY PEDALS FROM JAGSTER YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some nice looking pedals you got there


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 12 2010, 06:10 AM~18546191
> *FINALLY GOT MY PEDALS FROM JAGSTER YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another pic after we cleand them


----------



## Fleetangel

805 CHECKIN IN!.....YESTERDAY DAVID HIS WIFE N I WENT TO THE REZMADE CAR SHOW...A 3 HR DRIVE N IT WAS A GREAT SHOW...WE BROUGHT HOME TWO 3RD PLACES...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2010, 01:06 PM~18547965
> *805 CHECKIN IN!.....YESTERDAY DAVID HIS WIFE N I WENT TO THE REZMADE CAR SHOW...A 3 HR DRIVE N IT WAS A GREAT SHOW...WE BROUGHT HOME TWO 3RD PLACES...
> *


cool congrats

did you get my pm???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 12 2010, 01:13 PM~18547995
> *cool congrats
> 
> did you get my pm???
> *


PM SENT BACK!


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, David Cervantes

POST PICS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2010, 01:06 PM~18547965
> *805 CHECKIN IN!.....YESTERDAY DAVID HIS WIFE N I WENT TO THE REZMADE CAR SHOW...A 3 HR DRIVE N IT WAS A GREAT SHOW...WE BROUGHT HOME TWO 3RD PLACES...
> *



PICS


----------



## -GT- RAY

*JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM MIKE LAMBARSON IN RIVERSIDE.....I GOT IT GOLD LEAFED AND PINSTRIPED....GOODTIMES #1*


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 12 2010, 10:15 PM~18552075
> *JUST GOT MY FRAME BACK FROM MIKE LAMBARSON IN RIVERSIDE.....I GOT IT GOLD LEAFED AND PINSTRIPED</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/2o675.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i56.tinypic.com/2h4i8vo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>GETTING ALL OUR BIKES DONE IN I.E i also got all my parts twisted


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## lesstime

1 tree 2 tree 3 tree more lol at work 1 tree to go


how is every one doing 
bikes/\there looking good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2010, 07:34 AM~18553696
> *1 tree 2 tree 3 tree more lol at work 1 tree to go
> how is every one doing
> bikes/\there looking good
> *



HOW WAS UR WEEKN BRO


----------



## lesstime

boring i didnt find anything to do no shows no money lol 
how about yours???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Sep 12 2010, 10:36 PM~18552271
> *GETTING ALL OUR BIKES DONE IN I.E            i also got all my parts twisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD I.E!!


----------



## lesstime

well today after pulling some trees i went to the post office and shipped 2 boxes to james then i went over to this ladies house to pick a sproket up and heres her work 1st time on metal she can lay down some nice stuff on glass so maybe more work the better shell get??? should i try my luck???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 13 2010, 09:38 AM~18554459
> *boring i didnt find anything to do no shows no money lol
> how about yours???
> *



JUST WORK ON THE ELCO.. TRY TO GET EVERYTHING ORANGNISE TO SEE WHAT TO SEND TO THE CHROMER.


----------



## lesstime

nice


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 13 2010, 10:38 AM~18554806
> *LOOKING GOOD I.E!!
> *


thanks


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Sep 13 2010, 05:32 PM~18558303
> *thanks
> *


x65


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 13 2010, 06:24 PM~18558814
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHAT UPPERS !


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 13 2010, 06:42 PM~18559065
> *WHAT UPPERS !
> *



GETTING READY FOR VAGAS AND U


----------



## David Cervantes

PUTING IN WORK @ THE REZMADE SHOW IN THE CASINO UP NORTH.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 13 2010, 08:10 PM~18560070
> *PUTING  IN WORK @ THE REZMADE SHOW IN THE CASINO UP NORTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE TRIKE LOOKS GOOD DAVID DID U GUYS PLACES ANYTHING/


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 10 2010, 03:05 PM~18535716
> *WHATS GOOD HOW U BEEN
> *


WAS GOOD LIL "G" WE DOING GOOD. HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 13 2010, 08:10 PM~18560070
> *PUTING  IN WORK @ THE REZMADE SHOW IN THE CASINO UP NORTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 14 2010, 07:12 AM~18563034
> *WAS GOOD LIL "G" WE DOING GOOD. HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS?
> *



WE DOING GOOD GETTING READY FOR THE LV SUPER SHOW. ITS ALMOST HERE. I JUST WISH GT COULD MADE IT THERE. 

AND U HOW THE FAMILY. AND THE BABY THATS ON ITS WAY...ITS GETTN CLOSER NEXT MONTH RIGHT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:33 AM~18564490
> *WE DOING GOOD GETTING READY FOR THE LV SUPER SHOW. ITS ALMOST HERE. I JUST WISH GT COULD MADE IT THERE.
> 
> AND U HOW THE FAMILY. AND THE BABY THATS ON ITS WAY...ITS GETTN CLOSER NEXT MONTH RIGHT.
> *


MAN I WISH I COULD GO  YEA IT WOULD OF BEEN NICE IF GT MADE IT TO LV.BUT SHIT GREAT THINGS TAKE TIME TO BUILD  

MY FAMILY IS DOING GOOD. THERE GIVEING ME IDEAS AND ENERGY TO REDO HOTSHOT WILL JUST THE BODY WORK AND PAINT. BUT ILL DO THAT AFTER MY BABY IS BORN AND EVERYTHING SETTLES DOWN AND YES ITS ALMOST TIME IM TALKING ABOUT DAYS :around: hno: I SAY MAYBE NEXT WEEK OR SOMETHING AROUND :biggrin: 

HOW ABOUT YOUR DAUGHTER? HOWS EVRYTHING GOING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 14 2010, 12:18 PM~18565369
> *MAN I WISH I COULD GO  YEA IT WOULD OF BEEN NICE IF GT MADE IT TO LV.BUT SHIT GREAT THINGS TAKE TIME TO BUILD
> 
> MY FAMILY IS DOING GOOD. THERE GIVEING ME IDEAS AND ENERGY TO REDO HOTSHOT WILL JUST THE BODY WORK AND PAINT. BUT ILL DO THAT AFTER MY BABY IS BORN AND EVERYTHING SETTLES DOWN AND YES ITS ALMOST TIME IM TALKING ABOUT DAYS  :around:  hno: I SAY MAYBE NEXT WEEK OR SOMETHING AROUND :biggrin:
> 
> HOW ABOUT YOUR DAUGHTER? HOWS EVRYTHING GOING?
> *



MY BABY DOING GOOD SO FAR I CANT WAIT TO SHE COMES OUT. JUST DRAMA WITH THE BABY MAMMA NOW :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

>


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 14 2010, 06:12 PM~18568461
> *MY BABY DOING GOOD SO FAR I CANT WAIT TO SHE COMES OUT. JUST DRAMA WITH THE BABY MAMMA NOW :angry:
> *


DRAMA :wow: JUST KEEP IT KOOL AND THINGS WILL WORK OUT


----------



## lesstime

fleet address please thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 05:11 PM~18577724
> *fleet address please thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, modelcarbuilder


WUD UP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

thanks 
got 12 hours of work in today 
whats every one doing


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 05:29 PM~18577861
> *thanks
> got 12 hours of work in today
> whats every one doing
> *


I MIGHT GET A NEW JOB!!!....FULLTIME!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 15 2010, 05:39 PM~18577918
> *I MIGHT GET A NEW JOB!!!....FULLTIME!!!! :cheesy:
> *


cool good luck


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 05:45 PM~18577955
> *cool good luck
> *


THANX!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, jojo67, David Cervantes

HEY JOJO!!!....I READ UR COMMENT!!!!...THANX BRO!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 15 2010, 05:52 PM~18578002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MOREE PICS!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

i cant find the categorys can some one help please thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 05:56 PM~18578035
> *i cant find the categorys can some one help please thanks
> *


HOLD ON A SECOND!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 05:56 PM~18578035
> *i cant find the categorys can some one help please thanks
> *


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html
CLICK WHERE IT SAYS 2010 RULES


----------



## jojo67

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 15 2010, 06:05 PM~18578123
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP BRO!


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet i chouldnt findit when i was looking on there but i did wit your help


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 06:10 PM~18578171
> *thanks fleet i chouldnt  findit when i was looking on there but i did wit your help
> *


SO WHICH ONE R U GOING FOR???


----------



## lesstime

??? simi /full???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 06:35 PM~18578308
> *??? simi /full???
> *


ALRIGHT!!!....PM ME AGAIN WITH THE PIC!


----------



## lesstime

sent and cool thanks cant wait 
ill be getting it from stoage tomorrow and hope to get it out also shouls i send the chain guard also ???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 06:42 PM~18578380
> *sent and cool thanks cant wait
> ill be getting it from stoage tomorrow and hope to get it out also shouls i send the chain guard also ???
> *


FOR SURE I MIGHT USE IT


----------



## lesstime

k cool no more info via post pm only thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 15 2010, 06:47 PM~18578418
> *k cool no more info via post pm only thanks
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT ARE THIS GUYS UP TO :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 16 2010, 09:38 AM~18582730
> *WHAT ARE THIS GUYS UP TO  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


nothing lol 
landscaping more man this is never ending 
but that good cuz its money in the pocket and bills paid :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 09:12 AM~18582589
> *:wow:
> *


man am so stoked can wait til next monday :biggrin: 
possably bringing home a


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18582898
> *man am so stoked  can wait til next monday  :biggrin:
> possably bringing home a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN GOOD LUCK ON THAT!!!!.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 10:01 AM~18582878
> *nothing lol
> landscaping more man this is never ending
> but that good cuz its money in the pocket and bills paid  :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: I HEAR YOU BILLS JUST STACK UP.THATS WHAT WE MAN ARE FOR TO PUT FOOD ON THE TABLE AND A ROOF OVER ARE KIDDO'S HEADS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18582898
> *man am so stoked  can wait til next monday  :biggrin:
> possably bringing home a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE :cheesy: :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18582898
> *man am so stoked  can wait til next monday  :biggrin:
> possably bringing home a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what year  


here mine


----------



## HOTSHOT956

DAM A ELCO LIL "G" BADASS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 16 2010, 02:05 PM~18584607
> *DAM A ELCO LIL "G" BADASS BRO :thumbsup:
> *



WITH A FRONT MONTE CARLO LUXRY FRONT END :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 11:49 AM~18583651
> *what year
> here mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1952 busness coupe :biggrin: 
you got your hand full looking goo though


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 03:45 PM~18585315
> *1952 busness coupe  :biggrin:
> you got your hand full looking goo though
> *



THANKS... BUT BOMBS ARE FUN TO BUILD. BUT TO MUCH MONEY PARTS ARE HARD TO FIND AND ACCESORIES. LIKE BUILDING A SCHWINN BIKE.


----------



## lesstime

you just have to know where to look and who to talk to lol 
plus the car come with extra parts a list of about 100 diffrent item that i can turn and get assys to make it look cooler lol 
and a complete rebuilt motor with a split header and a 4 barrle intake and a holly w/ 3speed tranny man the parts list is crazy lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 16 2010, 05:20 PM~18585846
> *you just have to know where to look and who to talk to lol
> plus the car come with extra parts a list of about 100 diffrent item that i can turn and get assys  to make it look cooler lol
> and a complete rebuilt motor with a split header and a 4 barrle intake and a holly w/ 3speed tranny  man the parts list is crazy lol
> *



RIGHT HERE WE HAVE POMONA SWAT MEET AND LONG BEACH SWAT. THEY SELL THERE NOTHING BUT OLD PARTS


----------



## lesstime

i knowi miss it every year 
been wanting to go cencei was alittle one 
maybe one day we having our fall swapmeet up here on sat peps from all over the northwest come most of the time 
some times theres good some times it a junk fest


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOWS EVERYONE DOING. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I BEEN IN GOODTIMES SO DAMN LONG LOOK AT ME ON MY BIKE HAHAHAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY OLD TRIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL MY BIKES AT THE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TOOK BEST OF SHOW. AND THIS WAS MY BIKE FIRST TIME OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY OLD CUTLASS


----------



## luckcharm818

hey what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Sep 16 2010, 10:27 PM~18588459
> *hey what's up GOOD TIMERS
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE U READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 03:02 PM~18585006
> *WITH A FRONT MONTE CARLO LUXRY FRONT END :biggrin:
> *


DAM KNOW THATS CLASS LIKE A GTIMER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 16 2010, 09:25 PM~18587870
> *I BEEN IN GOODTIMES SO DAMN LONG LOOK AT ME ON MY BIKE HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL :roflmao: WISH I HAD FOUND MY FAM WAY BACK ON THOSE DAYS. GT TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey gtimers just checkin to say whats up haven't been on in awhile been busy with school this whole week :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 11 2010, 10:48 PM~18545072
> *LET US KNOW WHEN UR READY... WE WILL HELP U OUT
> *


thats what family does :thumbsup: but ill let u guys know


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 17 2010, 06:52 AM~18589650
> *Hey gtimers just checkin to say whats up haven't been on in awhile been busy with school this whole week :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO YOUR THING GTIMER SCHOOL IS THE BEST ENJOY AND LEARN EVERYTHING YOU CAN. SHOW THE WORLD WHO YOU ARE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 06:19 AM~18589533
> *LOL  :roflmao: WISH I HAD FOUND MY FAM WAY BACK ON THOSE DAYS. GT TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS :thumbsup:
> *


BACK THEN WE WERE A BIG ASS MINI TRUCK CLUB MY DAD SAID FROM EAST LA WE HAD LIKE 65 TRUCKS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 17 2010, 06:52 AM~18589650
> *Hey gtimers just checkin to say whats up haven't been on in awhile been busy with school this whole week :biggrin:
> *



HEY WHATS UP... I HOPE U DOING GOOD IN SCHOOL. AND YOUR BIKE LOOKING BAD ASS WITH THE NEW UPDATES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 17 2010, 07:30 AM~18589810
> *thats what family does  :thumbsup: but ill let u guys know
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2010, 09:08 AM~18590458
> *BACK THEN WE WERE A BIG ASS MINI TRUCK CLUB MY DAD SAID FROM EAST LA WE HAD LIKE 65 TRUCKS.
> *


YA THATS WHAT I LEARNED WHEN I WAS DOING MY HOME WORK FOR THE MIGHTY GT  

65 TRUCKS DAM :0 

TALKING ABOUT NUMBERS. HOW MANY BIKES ARE IN TOTAL THE WHOLE FAM? HOW ABOUT WE POST PICS OF ALL THE BIKES IN THE FAM. PICS,NAME AND CHAPTER. WHAT DO YOU THINK? IM STILL DOING HOME WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 09:47 AM~18590739
> *YA THATS WHAT I LEARNED WHEN I WAS DOING MY HOME WORK FOR THE MIGHTY GT
> 
> 65 TRUCKS DAM :0
> 
> TALKING ABOUT NUMBERS. HOW MANY BIKES ARE IN TOTAL THE WHOLE FAM? HOW ABOUT WE POST PICS OF ALL THE BIKES IN THE FAM. PICS,NAME AND CHAPTER. WHAT DO YOU THINK? IM STILL DOING HOME WORK :biggrin:
> *


U GOT IT!!!!!!....ILL START OFF WITH THE 805 CHAPTER!!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMES EAST LA *

5 BIKES


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

VEGAS ROLL CALL :biggrin: 
1.PAUL JR EAST LA
2.MIA EAST LA
3.BABY BLUE EAST LA


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ARIZONA MISSN A BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*SGV *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*INLAND EMPIRE*


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*ORANGE COUNTY *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*818*

IM MISSING BIKES.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LAREDO TEXAS 3 SHOW READY AND 1 IN THE WORKS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 12:07 PM~18591673
> *LAREDO TEXAS 3 SHOW READY AND 1 IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2010, 01:02 PM~18592020
> *PM SENT.
> *


 :biggrin: :run: :boink: :x: hno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 17 2010, 09:48 AM~18590750
> *U GOT IT!!!!!!....ILL START OFF WITH THE 805 CHAPTER!!!!...
> *


WOW THE 805 CHAPTER HAS VERY NICE RIDES IVE NEVER SEEN. THANKS ALOT FLEET I NEEDED THIS INFO.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2010, 09:54 AM~18590790
> *GOODTIMES EAST LA
> 
> 5 BIKES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WOW BADASS ALL CHAPTERS HAVE CLEAN ASS RIDES. KEEP THIS GT TRIAN MOVEING GTIMERS :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 01:25 PM~18592185
> *:0  :0  :0  WOW BADASS  ALL CHAPTERS HAVE CLEAN ASS RIDES. KEEP THIS GT TRIAN MOVEING GTIMERS  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 01:15 PM~18592114
> *:biggrin:  :run:  :boink:  :x:  hno:
> *



I GOT SOME GOOD NEWS.. GIVE ME A CALL...


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 17 2010, 10:47 PM~18596026
> *:biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 07:56 AM~18589951
> *YOU DO YOUR THING GTIMER SCHOOL IS THE BEST ENJOY  AND LEARN EVERYTHING YOU CAN. SHOW THE WORLD WHO YOU ARE
> *


thanks so far enjoying every minute of it i have high standards for myself this school year :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 17 2010, 09:11 AM~18590476
> *HEY WHATS UP... I HOPE U DOING GOOD IN SCHOOL. AND YOUR BIKE LOOKING BAD ASS WITH THE NEW UPDATES.
> *


thanks im doing the best i can even more then that  i love the pedals jagster did a really good job on them :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 17 2010, 01:19 PM~18592130
> *WOW THE 805 CHAPTER HAS VERY NICE RIDES IVE NEVER SEEN. THANKS ALOT FLEET I NEEDED THIS INFO.
> *


AND WE GOT MORE UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!!!.....ABOUT 7 OTHER RIDES TO HIT 2011!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*UPDATES ON MY BIKE STILL ISNT FULLY DONE YET......BUT SOON!!!!!!!!
GOT THE FRAME FROM FLEETANGLE(ROBERTO 805)*








*PAINTED BY 65ragrider (JOE HERRERA IE)*








*GOLDLEAFED AND PINSTRIPED BY MIKE LAMBERSON*
















*PUT TOGETHER BY ME AND MY DAD (JOJO67)*








*STILL PLANNING ON GETTING THE GOLD PARTS SOON*
*GOODTIMES #1!!!!!!!*


----------



## -GT- RAY

*INLAND EMPIRE*


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS ........ YOU GUYS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## lesstime

what up every one be sure to relax today long week ahead of us lol 


fleet going out monday :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

Q-VO GOODTIMERS


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey Gtimers had a good day chillin at the park on a sunday afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

WAT UP GT FAMILY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS

IT WAS NICE KICKING IT WITH ALL THE FAMILY I HAD LOTS OF FUN WITH ALL U GUYS. I CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS. VEGAS IS GOING TO BE FUN. I HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE. GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 18 2010, 12:43 PM~18598566
> *thanks so far enjoying every minute of it i have high standards for myself this school year :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 18 2010, 06:31 PM~18600217
> *AND WE GOT MORE UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!!!.....ABOUT 7 OTHER RIDES TO HIT  2011!!!
> *



:wow: CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 19 2010, 07:24 PM~18606717
> *WAT UP GT FAMILY
> *



WAT IT DEW CASPER THANX FOR STOPING BY OUR TOPIC


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 18 2010, 09:44 PM~18601436
> *INLAND EMPIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IE LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> what up every one be sure to relax today long week ahead of us lol
> fleet going out monday :biggrin:
> ILL GET AT U ONCE IVE GOT THEM!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HOTSHOT956, Fleetangel


WAT IT DEW FLEET AND GUEST :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 20 2010, 11:19 AM~18611444
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HOTSHOT956, Fleetangel
> WAT IT DEW FLEET AND GUEST  :wave:
> *


JUST CHECKIN IN BEFORE I GO TO WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> what up every one be sure to relax today long week ahead of us lol
> fleet going out monday :biggrin:
> ILL GET AT U ONCE IVE GOT THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 20 2010, 11:21 AM~18611478
> *JUST CHECKIN IN BEFORE I GO TO WORK!!! :biggrin:
> *


KOOL KOOL MAKE THAT PAPER THEY AINT MUCH NOW DAYS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18611500
> *KOOL KOOL MAKE THAT PAPER THEY AINT MUCH NOW DAYS
> *


GOTTA SAVE SOME FOR VEGAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, MRS.GOODTIMES818

HEY WENDY ILL GIVE U A CALL N THE EVENING!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 21 2010, 10:05 AM~18620995
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Fleetangel, MRS.GOODTIMES818
> 
> HEY WENDY ILL GIVE U A CALL N THE EVENING!!
> *



HEY WHATS UP FLEET
WOW ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE
IVE BEEN IN HERE....NEED ALOT TO CATCH UP
ON.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2010, 09:09 AM~18621024
> *HEY WHATS UP FLEET
> WOW ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE
> IVE BEEN IN HERE....NEED ALOT TO CATCH UP
> ON.....
> *


YUP!!!...A LOT!!!!...I SENT U SOME PARTS WITH TROUBLES!!!...TE LLAMO ALRATO!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 21 2010, 10:13 AM~18621058
> *YUP!!!...A LOT!!!!...I SENT U SOME PARTS WITH TROUBLES!!!...TE LLAMO ALRATO!!!
> *



OH REALLY :uh: 
NO ME DIJO NADA...
HE HASNT GIVEN ME ANYTHING
JUST JOSE'S MONEY FOR HES ENGRAVING AND 
PLATING....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM WELCOME BACK WENDY :wave:


----------



## lesstime

stoppin by to say whats up


----------



## 96lincoln

WATZ UP HOMIES I FINISHED MY BIKE HOMIES BUT NOT SATISFIED WANNA CHANGE THE COLOR KNOW CUZ ITS GONNA GO WIT THE THEME OF MY RANFLA


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 18 2010, 09:44 PM~18601436
> *INLAND EMPIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

I like the color on this bike


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 21 2010, 07:23 PM~18626656
> *WATZ UP HOMIES    I FINISHED MY BIKE  HOMIES BUT NOT SATISFIED WANNA CHANGE THE COLOR KNOW    CUZ ITS GONNA GO WIT THE THEME OF MY RANFLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic of bike :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 21 2010, 07:36 PM~18626821
> *I like the color on this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep it sic along with alot of the others


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Sep 21 2010, 09:28 AM~18621154
> *OH REALLY :uh:
> NO ME DIJO NADA...
> HE HASNT GIVEN ME ANYTHING
> JUST JOSE'S MONEY FOR HES ENGRAVING AND
> PLATING....
> *


AHH PINCHE TROUBLES!!....DALE UNOS COSCORRONES!!!! :biggrin: ....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 04:12 PM~18624893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stoppin by to say whats up
> *


HES HAVIN A GOOODTIME!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 21 2010, 07:36 PM~18626821
> *I like the color on this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUZ UP RO!!!!...THAMX FOR CRUZIN BY!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 21 2010, 07:49 PM~18626984
> *HES HAVIN A GOOODTIME!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


still waiti on the call hes busy and so am so it ok 
the time will come when it is right 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 21 2010, 07:36 PM~18626821
> *I like the color on this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 21 2010, 07:50 PM~18627001
> *WUZ UP RO!!!!...THAMX FOR CRUZIN BY!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 08:02 PM~18627147
> *still waiti on the call hes busy and so am so it ok
> the time will come when it is right
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS WORTH THE WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 22 2010, 06:19 AM~18630110
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HOWS IT GOING???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 22 2010, 09:02 AM~18631145
> *ITS WORTH THE WAIT!!!!!!
> *


i bet it is 
i buying some forks for the thing am sending you should be there soon from classic landau :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

all schwinn parts for this one OG like a mofo


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 22 2010, 09:09 AM~18631203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all schwinn parts for this one OG  like a mofo
> *


LOOKS GOOD!!....IMA BE BUILDING SOMETHING FOR MYSELF VERY SOON!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Sep 21 2010, 07:23 PM~18626656
> *WATZ UP HOMIES    I FINISHED MY BIKE  HOMIES BUT NOT SATISFIED WANNA CHANGE THE COLOR KNOW    CUZ ITS GONNA GO WIT THE THEME OF MY RANFLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE COMBO!!!!...WUT CAR IS THAT>???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 07:38 PM~18626855
> *pic of bike :happysad:
> *


X2


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM AND FRIENDS HOPE EVERYBODY IS HAVEING A GREAT DAY TODAY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 22 2010, 10:54 AM~18632164
> *:biggrin:
> *


WAS GOOD "G" NICE TALKING TO YOU LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE PRICE ON THAT STUFF


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOUND IT ON THE 2ND PAGE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE THE GOODTIMERS.


----------



## David Cervantes

helow GT family hows everyone doing. geting ready for the super show. :wow:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18648092
> *helow GT family hows everyone doing. geting ready for the super show. :wow:
> *


yes sur :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18648092
> *helow GT family hows everyone doing. geting ready for the super show. :wow:
> *



HOW U BEEN


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 24 2010, 12:58 AM~18649506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18648092
> *helow GT family hows everyone doing. geting ready for the super show. :wow:
> *


IM GETTIN SOME MORE LEAFING ON MY BIKE TODAY!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 24 2010, 10:40 AM~18651816
> *IM GETTIN SOME MORE LEAFING ON MY BIKE TODAY!!
> *


 :0 
whats good bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

WAT UP WAT UP


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 24 2010, 04:14 PM~18654255
> *WAT UP WAT UP
> *


heyy


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey gt timers looks like im goin to vegas just got an A+ in 1 of my classes idk the rest but all the work is payin off!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

cool keep it up congrats on your grades and good luck in vagas


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 24 2010, 07:02 PM~18655345
> *Hey gt timers looks like im goin to vegas just got an A+ in 1 of my classes idk the rest but all the work is payin off!! :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :rimshot: :thumbsup: GREAT JOB GOODTIMER I TOLD YOU SCHOOL PAYS OFF BIG TIME


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOWS EVERY ONE ENJOING THERE WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 24 2010, 07:00 PM~18655335
> *heyy
> *


NUTHIN JUST THINK ABOUT WAT ELSE I WANT TO DO TO MY BIKE....AND YU.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 24 2010, 10:51 AM~18651911
> *:0
> whats good bro
> *


JUST CHILLIN!...N U???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 24 2010, 07:02 PM~18655345
> *Hey gt timers looks like im goin to vegas just got an A+ in 1 of my classes idk the rest but all the work is payin off!! :biggrin:
> *


WELL DONE!!!!....SEE U THERE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 25 2010, 05:00 PM~18660927
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HOWS EVERY ONE ENJOING THERE WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


SEE U TOMORROW!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 25 2010, 11:21 PM~18662863
> *JUST CHILLIN!...N U???
> *


looking for some 16inch old school wheels and some old 16inch schwinn ape hangers

trying not to think about this 52 chevy coupe i might trade my motor cycle for :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

HEY EVERYBODDYYYY WHERE YOU AT????


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2010, 08:30 PM~18668568
> *HEY EVERYBODDYYYY WHERE YOU AT????
> *



WAS GOOD LESSTIME :wave:


----------



## lesstime

what up 
me just waiting on the call from this guys about a trade 
my motorcycle for his 52 chevy coupe
took t4 out to a show on sat and he got 2nd for best paint 
thats about it oh waiting on a few parts tomorrow and weds they all should be here

what going on on your end


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 07:16 AM~18671206
> *what up
> me just waiting on the call from this guys about a trade
> my motorcycle for his 52 chevy coupe
> took t4 out to a show on sat and he got 2nd for best paint
> thats about it oh waiting on a few parts tomorrow and weds they all should be here
> 
> what going on on your end
> 
> 
> *



NO WAY BRO :0 THATS FING BADASS I WISH YOU LUCK. MY JUST TRYING TO STACK SOME CASH AND SALE MY CAR A.S.A.P


----------



## lesstime

thanks if the car is as good as he says it will have a new owner


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 08:52 AM~18671409
> *thanks if the car is as good as he says it will have a new owner
> *


HOW ABOUT NOT!!!! I LOVE MY BIKE AND ITS SO NOT WORTH A 52 OLD CRAPPY CAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18672750
> *HOW ABOUT NOT!!!! I LOVE MY BIKE AND ITS SO NOT WORTH A 52 OLD CRAPPY CAR
> *





:0 :0 :0 U TELL HIM... :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 07:52 AM~18671409
> *thanks if the car is as good as he says it will have a new owner
> *


 :biggrin: :x: FOR LESSTIME


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18672750
> *HOW ABOUT NOT!!!! I LOVE MY BIKE AND ITS SO NOT WORTH A 52 OLD CRAPPY CAR
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :run: hno: IM OUT I DONT EVEN KNOW HIM LOL JK :roflmao:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

:wave: whats good


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Sep 27 2010, 12:22 PM~18673358
> *:wave: whats good
> *


WAT IT DEW BROTHER THANX FOR STOPING BY OUR GT TOPIC


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOODTIMES :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18672750
> *HOW ABOUT NOT!!!! I LOVE MY BIKE AND ITS SO NOT WORTH A 52 OLD CRAPPY CAR
> *


 :biggrin: yes it will be and you can sit next to me and cruz down to LA


----------



## BIGRUBE644

WHAT IT DEW .. GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Sep 27 2010, 01:10 PM~18673764
> *WHAT IT DEW .. GT
> *



ESE RUBE Q-VO PATRON :wave:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

JUST GOT SOME SILVER LEAF AND PINSTRIP DONE ON MY BIKE


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE 805 AT YESTERDAYS CAR SHOW 








































THE TUG OF WAR COMPETITION


----------



## relax63

what,s up G TIMERS just wat to thank serafin and BIG JONH for sat nigth comida and tha cool ones nice show on sunday


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 27 2010, 04:56 PM~18675675
> *JUST GOT SOME SILVER LEAF AND PINSTRIP DONE ON MY BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 02:00 PM~18673670
> *:biggrin: yes it will be and you can sit next to me and cruz down to LA
> *


Now I know you have lost your mind for two reasons 1: I will never go to L.A and 2: I will not ride in any car made before 1990 :biggrin: love you babe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 27 2010, 05:02 PM~18675708
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE 805 AT YESTERDAYS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE TUG OF WAR COMPETITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA I LIKE THAT CAR SHOW U GUYS SHOULD TOLD ME.. I LIKE THAT BEER GAME..DID U GUYS PLACE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IS LOOKING GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 27 2010, 04:56 PM~18675675
> *JUST GOT SOME SILVER LEAF AND PINSTRIP DONE ON MY BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man 


i mean girl that sic keep it up very nice


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 27 2010, 06:59 PM~18676697
> *GOODTIMES IS LOOKING GOOD.  :biggrin:
> *


whats good bro how the GT bike ???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 27 2010, 05:52 PM~18676123
> *Now I know you have lost your mind for two reasons 1: I will never go to L.A and 2: I will not ride in any car made before 1990  :biggrin: love you babe
> *


you alwas tell me you want to cruz in a old car for our weddding and will go to LA it might not be now or next month 
but we will :biggrin: 
I LOVE YOU BABE :biggrin:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 09:35 PM~18677743
> *you alwas tell me you want to cruz in a old car for our weddding  and will go to LA  it might not be now or next month
> but we will  :biggrin:
> I LOVE YOU BABE  :biggrin:
> *


KEYWORD (re-new Wedding) not all the time though and NO babe you will not get me to go to LA sorry not going to happen in this life time.... I still love you though always and forever


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 08:32 PM~18677722
> *whats good bro how the GT bike ???
> *


ITS ON BRAKE RIGHT NOW TO I GET THE FRAME. IM TO MUCH IN TO THE ELCO.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 27 2010, 08:39 PM~18677791
> *KEYWORD (re-new Wedding) not all the time though and NO babe you will not get me to go to LA sorry not going to happen in this life time.... I still love you though always and forever
> *


DID WE EVER MENTION THERE ALOT OF SHOPPING MALLS IN LA. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 07:26 AM~18680319
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:29 AM~18680336
> *WHATS UP HOMIE.
> *


chillen brotha.... bikes are looking good in here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 07:31 AM~18680349
> *chillen brotha.... bikes are looking good in here
> *


THANKS BRO. IM PRUOUD OF THE MEMBERS WE PUSHING HARD FOR VEGAS,


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:27 AM~18680323
> *ITS ON BRAKE RIGHT NOW TO I GET THE FRAME. IM TO MUCH IN TO THE ELCO.
> *


oh ok  hows that coming


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 08:06 AM~18680524
> *oh ok    hows that coming
> *


ITS GOING GOOD SO FAR I READY GETTN THE WHOLE FROTN SUSPENSION REFORCE AND EXTEND/ IM GETTN MY ARMS AT VEGAS SHOW. :biggrin: THEN OFF TO CHROME.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ThaHifeyWifey_@Sep 27 2010, 08:39 PM~18677791
> *KEYWORD (re-new Wedding) not all the time though and NO babe you will not get me to go to LA sorry not going to happen in this life time.... I still love you though always and forever
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 28 2010, 10:18 AM~18681539
> *:0  :0  :0
> *






























what you think fleet 
i need to find the right wheels but give ya idea 
they might be meeting the bender this weekend :biggrin: and key was broke in side droping that off tomorrow at a local lock smith :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 05:45 PM~18685685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think fleet
> i need to find the right wheels but give ya idea
> they might be meeting the bender this weekend :biggrin:  and key was broke in side droping that off tomorrow at a local lock smith  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


,NICE NICE DOGG!!!....R U GONNA PUT EM ON A 20???


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 07:26 PM~18686679
> *
> *


UGHH IM SO FREAKIN TIRED!!!!


----------



## lesstime

take a nap wake up in a hour lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 07:33 PM~18686772
> *take a nap wake up in a hour lol
> *


I CANT THIS WEATHER DONT LET ME!!!!......WUT U UP TO? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

chilling waiting on the wife to get home any min


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 07:45 PM~18686949
> *chilling waiting on the wife to get home any min
> *


----------



## lesstime

no no no lol funnie though lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 07:49 PM~18687001
> *no no no lol funnie though lol
> *


HAHA!!!...SAY THE TRUTH DOGG!!!...HER AVATAR SAYS EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## lesstime

hahaha nope


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 08:02 PM~18687182
> *hahaha nope
> *


 :biggrin: ....IM OUTS DOGG!!....GONNA GO LAY DOWN FOR A LITTLE!!....GT UP!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 27 2010, 08:31 PM~18677709
> *man
> i mean girl that sic keep it up very nice
> *


thanks


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 27 2010, 06:58 PM~18676691
> *HAHA I LIKE THAT CAR SHOW U GUYS SHOULD TOLD ME.. I LIKE THAT BEER GAME..DID U GUYS PLACE.
> *


yeah david won on both trikes jose won with the pedal car and i won too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:51 PM~18688635
> *yeah david won on both trikes jose won with the pedal car and i won too
> *



CONGRATS ON ALL THE WINNERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*NEW GT SHIRTS FOR THE GOODTIMERS AND AKA GT FANS, WILL HAVE ALL SIZES IN LAS VEGAS... FRONT ONLY TWO COLOR PRINT LOGO IS 16 INCHS LONG*


----------



## chamuco61

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 28 2010, 11:54 PM~18689608
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN. U READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 12:24 AM~18689896
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN. U READY FOR VEGAS
> *


been good man..just doin my thang! we gonna roll out n check out the show, my bike is apart right now, getting the rear of the frame re painted to fix all the flaws on it..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2010, 12:29 AM~18689934
> *been good man..just doin my thang! we gonna roll out n check out the show, my bike is apart right now, getting the rear of the frame re painted to fix all the flaws on it..
> *


THE ORANGE BIKE. OR ARE U WORKING ON ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 12:42 AM~18690042
> *THE ORANGE BIKE. OR ARE U WORKING ON ANOTHER ONE.
> *


the orange bike...plus im gonna start workin on my step-daughters pixie..gonna try n get it ready to give her for xmas..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:44 AM~18680411
> *THANKS BRO. IM PRUOUD OF THE MEMBERS WE PUSHING HARD FOR VEGAS,
> *


my son is building one and we will show one day... good luck in vegas bro


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Sep 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18662054
> *NUTHIN JUST THINK ABOUT WAT ELSE I WANT TO DO TO MY BIKE....AND YU.???
> *


gettin handle bars made should get them in vegas b4 roll in :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

you going to stop the show lol
baller


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM BAM IM BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL. ITS A GIRL!!!! :biggrin: SHE WAS BORN YESTERDAY AT 6:40 P.M AT 7 LBS AND 13 OZ 19 INCHES LONG. MAN SHES BIG :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 29 2010, 08:06 AM~18691366
> *WAS GOOD FAM BAM IM BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL. ITS A GIRL!!!!  :biggrin:  SHE WAS BORN YESTERDAY AT 6:40 P.M AT 7 LBS AND 13 OZ 19 INCHES LONG. MAN SHES BIG  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATULATIONS BIG MAN!!!!!..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 29 2010, 09:08 AM~18691760
> *CONGRATULATIONS BIG MAN!!!!!..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THANK YOU FLEET GT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 29 2010, 09:21 AM~18691858
> *THANK YOU FLEET GT UP :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW WUZ UP!.....HOW U GONNA NAME HER?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 29 2010, 06:43 AM~18690903
> *my son is building one and we will show one day... good luck in vegas bro
> *


when he ready we got colorado chapter... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2010, 12:46 AM~18690078
> *the orange bike...plus im gonna start workin on my step-daughters pixie..gonna try n get it ready to give her for xmas..
> *


damn i hate when i have 2 project u dont know which one to put the money in to..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 29 2010, 01:15 AM~18690222
> *
> *



whats up bro how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 29 2010, 08:06 AM~18691366
> *WAS GOOD FAM BAM IM BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL. ITS A GIRL!!!!  :biggrin:  SHE WAS BORN YESTERDAY AT 6:40 P.M AT 7 LBS AND 13 OZ 19 INCHES LONG. MAN SHES BIG  :biggrin:
> *



congrats bro... :biggrin: i cant wait for mines,


----------



## Fleetangel

I GOT MY CONFIRMATION FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 29 2010, 09:35 AM~18691965
> *U KNOW WUZ UP!.....HOW U GONNA NAME HER?
> *


AUDREY RAMIREZ :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 10:06 AM~18692194
> *congrats bro...  :biggrin:  i cant wait for mines,
> *


WAS GOOD G MAN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A DADDY SOON YOULL BE. SHES MY LAST ONE SO TIME TO START BUILDING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 29 2010, 10:10 AM~18692221
> *I GOT MY CONFIRMATION FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!!
> *


i got out door what they give u ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Sep 29 2010, 10:18 AM~18692284
> *WAS GOOD G MAN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A DADDY SOON YOULL BE. SHES MY LAST ONE SO TIME TO START BUILDING
> *


now u got to build another bike. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 11:59 AM~18692943
> *now u got to build another bike.  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR DOING SOME HOMEWORK AT THE PAINT AND BODY TOPICS.TRYING TO SAVE SOME CASH AND DO IT MYSELF.AT THE SAME TIME ADD MY OWN FLAVOR TO IT. LETS SEE HOW FAR I CAN GET TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 11:56 AM~18692921
> *i got out door what they give u ...
> *


SAME!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SO WHO TAKING BIKE FROM THE BIG GT TO VEGAS

1.PAUL JR EAST LA
2.ALEX EAST LA
3.MIA EAST LA
4.FLEETANGEL 805


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:47 PM~18689556
> *NEW GT SHIRTS FOR THE GOODTIMERS AND AKA GT FANS, WILL HAVE ALL SIZES IN LAS VEGAS... FRONT ONLY TWO COLOR PRINT  LOGO IS 16 INCHS LONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH ARE U GONNA SELL THEM FOR


----------



## David Cervantes

JUST GOT THE CONFERMATION FORMES FOR VEGAS!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 29 2010, 06:52 PM~18696131
> *JUST GOT THE CONFERMATION FORMES FOR VEGAS!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that for the blue trike and the gree oneee.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 08:30 PM~18697096
> *is that for the blue trike and the gree oneee....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TEA IS FOR BOTH OF THE BIKES.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 29 2010, 01:27 PM~18693660
> *SAME!!!... :biggrin:
> *



i got mine yesterday i got outdoor :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 08:30 PM~18697096
> *is that for the blue trike and the gree oneee....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we got indoors on both bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 29 2010, 09:02 PM~18697545
> *we got indoors on both bikes
> *


CONGTRATS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 29 2010, 06:52 PM~18696131
> *JUST GOT THE CONFERMATION FORMES FOR VEGAS!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Sep 29 2010, 08:38 PM~18697214
> *i got mine yesterday i got outdoor :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

:wave: whats up Good Timers!! We just started building a bike for our daughter, can't wait for it to be out :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Sep 30 2010, 09:12 AM~18700726
> *:wave: whats up Good Timers!! We just started building a bike for our daughter, can't wait for it to be out  :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!....DO U HAVE ANY PICS????? :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> SO WHO TAKING BIKE FROM THE BIG GT TO VEGAS
> 
> 1.PAUL JR EAST LA
> 2.ALEX EAST LA
> 3.MIA EAST LA
> 4.FLEETANGEL 805
> 5.KIKA 805


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## lesstime

you get some sleep lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 04:42 PM~18704808
> *you get some sleep lol
> *


I'm at work waitin for a friend!


----------



## lesstime

oh lol 
you got the box right


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOWS EVERYONE DOING :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: good and u david.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Sep 29 2010, 06:52 PM~18696131
> *JUST GOT THE CONFERMATION FORMES FOR VEGAS!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> SO WHO TAKING BIKE FROM THE BIG GT TO VEGAS
> 
> 1.PAUL JR EAST LA
> 2.ALEX EAST LA
> 3.MIA EAST LA
> 4.FLEETANGEL 805
> 5.KIKA 805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## lesstime

GOOD MORNING GT'ERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 08:22 AM~18710299
> *GOOD MORNING GT'ERS
> *


GOOD MORNING BRO HOW WE DOING TODAY TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

OH IT IS FRI LOL 
thing going good so far got a few things done alot to do still but its only 930 so i should be on time lol am hoping for some update tonight on T4's pixie :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 08:27 AM~18710330
> *OH IT IS FRI LOL
> thing going good so far got a few things done alot to do still but its only 930 so i should be on time lol am hoping for some update tonight on T4's pixie :wow:
> *



:wow: OOOOMG NOW WHATS IN YOUR MIND :biggrin: YOU ALWAYS COME UP WITH SOMETHING :thumbsup: KEEP US UPDATED


----------



## lesstime

i just go to work on the cont kit get it all mounted 
and got an idea on handle bars want to see if i have time if i can get them started


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 08:36 AM~18710392
> *i just go to work on the cont kit get it all mounted
> and got an idea on handle bars want to see if i have time if i can get them started
> *


TUBE OR FACE HANDLE BARS?


----------



## lesstime

we will all see when i get to that point 

oh and if anyone has 16inch wheels hit me up if you like to part with them


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 05:31 PM~18705250
> *oh lol
> you got the box right
> *


I DID!!!...I GOT SOMETHING TO SHOW U....I JUST GOTTA UPLOAD IT


----------



## lesstime

sweet cant wait member shhhh


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 08:43 AM~18710461
> *we will all see when i get to that point
> 
> oh and if anyone has 16inch wheels hit me up if you like to part with them
> *



hno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2010, 08:45 AM~18710472
> *I DID!!!...I GOT SOMETHING TO SHOW U....I JUST GOTTA UPLOAD IT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 08:47 AM~18710488
> *sweet cant wait member shhhh
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 08:47 AM~18710488
> *sweet cant wait member shhhh
> *



:scrutinize: :| :squint:  OOOH I SEE ITS LIKE HA LOL JK :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2010, 08:50 AM~18710512
> *
> *


WAS GOOD FLEET


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 1 2010, 08:50 AM~18710519
> *:scrutinize:  :|  :squint:    OOOH I SEE ITS LIKE HA  LOL JK  :thumbsup:
> *


no not what your thinking lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 1 2010, 08:51 AM~18710524
> *WAS GOOD FLEET
> *


JUST CHILLIN BRO....LOOKING FOR SOME TATTS!!...AND U?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 08:52 AM~18710534
> *no not what your thinking lol
> *



:biggrin: HEY BY ANY CHANCE DO YOU HAVE 16" FRAMES I NEED LIKE 3 GIRL FRAMES?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2010, 08:56 AM~18710539
> *JUST CHILLIN BRO....LOOKING FOR SOME TATTS!!...AND U?
> *


JUST WAITING FOR THE 18 TO GO CHILL WITH THE GT PHOENIX CHAPTER :biggrin: BUT THEY HAVENT LOGGED IN OR I DONT HAVE ANY CONTACT INFO.IF YOU BUMP INTO ONE OF THEM TELL THEM IM LOOKING FOR THEM PLEASE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 1 2010, 09:14 AM~18710662
> *JUST WAITING FOR THE 18 TO GO CHILL WITH THE GT PHOENIX CHAPTER :biggrin:  BUT THEY HAVENT LOGGED IN OR I DONT HAVE ANY CONTACT INFO.IF YOU BUMP INTO ONE OF THEM TELL THEM IM LOOKING FOR THEM PLEASE
> *


if i dee them in vegas ill let them know!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2010, 09:15 AM~18710673
> *if i dee them in vegas ill let them know!
> *


KOOL LET THEM KNOW IM FLYING IN ON THE 18 AND LEAVEING ON THE 22.THANK YOU


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 1 2010, 09:23 AM~18710726
> *KOOL LET THEM KNOW IM FLYING IN ON THE 18 AND LEAVEING ON THE 22.THANK YOU
> *


thats cool!!....u dont work today?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2010, 09:30 AM~18710772
> *thats cool!!....u dont work today?
> *


YA BUT IM CATCHING UP ON PAGES. REMEMBER IWAS OUT FOR LIKE TWO DAYS BCS MY NEW BORN BABY AND YOU KNOW THE GT CAR TOPIC MOVES LIKE CRAZY IN JUST ONE NITE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 1 2010, 09:11 AM~18710628
> *:biggrin:  HEY BY ANY CHANCE DO YOU HAVE 16" FRAMES I NEED LIKE 3 GIRL FRAMES?
> *


sorry i dont 

fleet did it load???if needed text it to me


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 1 2010, 09:44 AM~18710857
> *YA BUT IM CATCHING UP ON PAGES. REMEMBER IWAS OUT FOR LIKE TWO DAYS BCS MY NEW BORN BABY AND YOU KNOW THE GT CAR TOPIC MOVES LIKE CRAZY IN JUST ONE NITE :biggrin:
> *


yeah that crazy!!!....that topic speedin!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 10:05 AM~18710988
> *sorry i dont
> 
> fleet did it load???if needed text it to me
> *


YEAH HOLD ON!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

sorry lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 10:27 AM~18711127
> *sorry lol
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## lesstime

:wow:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

WHERES EVERYBODY AT???? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 2 2010, 10:31 AM~18718143
> *WHERES EVERYBODY AT???? :biggrin:
> *


AT WORK.. READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## 1bumpercracker

TTT whats good ?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 1 2010, 10:42 AM~18711251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pix :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

vegas is almost here. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GTIMERS KEEP ON TOP THANKS*


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

okay so today i spent the day getting ~Boys Envy~ ready for super show & as i was sitting there cleaning the spokes i thought to myself i dont think ive ever cleaned the spokes all the 4 years ive had the bike & it took FOREVER! then i thought wendy cleans her spokes everytime shes at a show so my point is... I GIVE PROPS TO WENDY FOR EVERY SHOWS SHES AT FOR SITTING THERE & CLEANING HER BIKE SPOKES :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2010, 07:23 AM~18691128
> *you going to stop the show lol
> baller
> *



IM HOPING CROSSIN MY FINGERS HOPIN THEYRE READY BY FRIDAY WHEN WE GET THERE OR SATURDAY MORNING :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 3 2010, 04:27 PM~18725567
> *okay so today i spent the day getting ~Boys Envy~ ready for super show & as i was sitting there cleaning the spokes i thought to myself i dont think ive ever cleaned the spokes all the 4 years ive had the bike & it took FOREVER! then i thought wendy cleans her spokes everytime shes at a show so my point is... I GIVE PROPS TO WENDY FOR EVERY SHOWS SHES AT FOR SITTING THERE & CLEANING HER BIKE SPOKES :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I GIVE HER PROPS TO. WHEN I HAD THE PIRATE BIKE I USE BE THE SAME TAKE OFF THE PARTS BEFORE THE SHOW AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WAS CLEAN AND NO RUST I THOUGHT I WAS WEIRD.... :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 3 2010, 04:34 PM~18725602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I GIVE HER PROPS TO. WHEN I HAD THE PIRATE BIKE I USE BE THE SAME TAKE OFF THE PARTS BEFORE THE SHOW AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING WAS CLEAN AND NO RUST I THOUGHT I WAS WEIRD....  :biggrin:
> *



it takes FOREVER i never thought i was going to finish :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 29 2010, 10:03 AM~18692175
> *when he ready we got colorado chapter...  :biggrin:
> *


yessir... we kicked it with the GT family over the weekend and my son was introduced to em..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM READY FOR VEGAS :naughty: :run: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 2 2010, 11:27 AM~18718468
> *AT WORK.. READY FOR VEGAS
> *


ALMOST!!!....I HAVE TO PICK UP MY FRAME FROM THE PINSTRIPER!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 2 2010, 06:57 PM~18720794
> *TTT whats good ?
> *


WUZ UP LOKO EVERYBODY GETTING READY FOR VEGAS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 3 2010, 04:27 PM~18725567
> *okay so today i spent the day getting ~Boys Envy~ ready for super show & as i was sitting there cleaning the spokes i thought to myself i dont think ive ever cleaned the spokes all the 4 years ive had the bike & it took FOREVER! then i thought wendy cleans her spokes everytime shes at a show so my point is... I GIVE PROPS TO WENDY FOR EVERY SHOWS SHES AT FOR SITTING THERE & CLEANING HER BIKE SPOKES :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


IM GONNA GIVE MY RIMS A DEEP CLEANING TODAY!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 4 2010, 11:00 AM~18731669
> *ALMOST!!!....I HAVE TO PICK UP MY FRAME FROM THE PINSTRIPER!!.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: MEN YOU DO THINGS FAST FLEET :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

hey every one whats good


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 4 2010, 12:59 PM~18732601
> *hey every one whats good
> *


WAT IT DEW LESS ITS A MONDAY PRETTY SLOW TODAY. HOW ARE THINGS GOING FOR YOU?


----------



## lesstime

good just waiting on the guy to get off work so we can fig out if we got a forsure trade or not if so am hoping to pick up tomorrow the latest wedsday 
raining today aint doing nothing


----------



## relax63

raffle tickets $50 hope to sell these tickets by the 9th so we can do the raffle at the restraunt El Patron. if for a reason we dont sell all the tickets the raffle will be by New Years Eve


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 4 2010, 11:02 AM~18731678
> *IM GONNA GIVE MY RIMS A DEEP CLEANING TODAY!!!
> *


how'd that work for you?? takes so long but worth it :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GT*


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18735944
> *TTT
> *


ARE YOU READY FOR VEGAS,


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 4 2010, 07:38 PM~18736080
> *ARE YOU READY FOR VEGAS,
> *


course got all the stuff packed yesterday spent all day cleaning it


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey whats up ray? :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 24 2010, 12:58 AM~18649506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY SONS SCOOTER WILL BE IN VEGAS REPN WITH THE GT FAM ALSO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 5 2010, 12:14 AM~18738641
> *MY SONS SCOOTER WILL BE IN VEGAS REPN WITH THE GT FAM ALSO
> *



thats right gt 4 life.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 4 2010, 07:50 PM~18736188
> *course got all the stuff packed yesterday spent all day cleaning it
> *



im still thinkn if i should clean mine now or friday night at vegas, :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 4 2010, 07:04 PM~18735664
> *how'd that work for you?? takes so long but worth it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


NOT TOO HARD!!!!...IM ROLLIN ON 72'S!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

not sure but have you seen the thing to clean mini blinds in your home??? that might work good for cleaning wheels??? just trying to help 
also want to wish yall good luck down in vagas /on the way/ and on the way back ave fun and get lots of pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 5 2010, 10:16 AM~18740822
> *not sure but have you seen the thing to clean mini blinds in your home??? that might work good for cleaning wheels??? just trying to help
> also want to wish yall good luck down in vagas /on the way/ and on the way back ave fun and get lots of pics
> *



whats up ... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

same ol just chillin right now raining again 
guy with the 52 is bringing a guy to look at the bike tonight and hope to pick the car up tomorrow get the roof ready for some paint and prime the lower half


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 5 2010, 10:21 AM~18740865
> *same ol just chillin right now raining again
> guy with the 52 is bringing a guy to look at the bike tonight and  hope to pick the car up tomorrow get the roof ready for some paint and prime the lower half
> *



already starting it i wish i could start on the elco ready with paint but gt edition holding me back a lil. im waitn on the painter to see if he going to do it or return my money..

my orange bike. should i go peanut butter on the seat and prange piping for vegas. or leave it the way it is. im also postry my booty kit.


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2010, 10:24 AM~18740887
> *already starting it i wish i could start on the elco ready with paint but gt edition holding me back a lil. im waitn on the painter to see if he going to do it or return my money..
> 
> my orange bike. should i go peanut butter on the seat and prange piping for vegas. or leave it the way it is. im also postry my booty kit.
> *


EL CO EL CO EL CO .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

my orange bike. should i go peanut butter on the seat and orange piping for vegas. or leave it the way it is. im also postry my booty kit.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Oct 5 2010, 10:25 AM~18740903
> *EL CO EL CO EL CO .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd: :h5: :yes: i want to work on it to ..


----------



## lesstime

that might look good man you cutting it close lol but i know you can get it done 
penutbutter /tan piping ???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 5 2010, 10:42 AM~18741053
> *that might look good  man you cutting it close lol but i know you can get it done
> penutbutter /tan piping ???
> *


i know i know. im still deciding if i should do it or not.. i think all the custom parts going up for sale to. everything must go. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 5 2010, 12:34 PM~18741936
> *TTT
> *


whats up bro did u put ur order in for the shirts to my dad. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2010, 03:10 PM~18743193
> *whats up bro did u put ur order in for the shirts to my dad.  :biggrin:
> *


YEP THE OFFICIAL WAY THERES NO SHORT CUTS IN THIS FAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 5 2010, 03:13 PM~18743229
> *YEP THE OFFICIAL WAY THERES NO SHORT CUTS IN THIS FAM
> *


  


how ur new baby :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2010, 03:10 PM~18743186
> *i know i know. im still deciding if i should do it or not.. i think all the custom parts going up for sale to. everything must go.  :biggrin:
> *


  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

UPDATE friday night i should have the chevy here am swamped tomorrow and he is thursday so friday


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wow:


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 5 2010, 05:23 PM~18744236
> *UPDATE  friday night i should have the chevy here  am swamped tomorrow and he is thursday so friday
> *


pics pics pics.. lets go cruising does it run if not we have people push it ... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 5 2010, 08:23 PM~18746265
> *hey whats up GOOD TIMERS
> *



whats up bro how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 5 2010, 08:12 PM~18746140
> *WAZ UP FAMILIA :wow:
> *



whats up david ur ready for vegas, :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2010, 10:31 PM~18747702
> *whats up david ur ready for vegas,  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I'm just waiting fir the display for the green bike to be done and more than ready to head to Vegas.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2010, 03:14 PM~18743235
> *
> how ur new baby  :biggrin:
> *



SHES GREAT. SHES SUPER FUNNY SHE GETS ALL MAD IF YOU MOVE HER ON HER SLEEP. THE BEST THING IS THAT SHE DOESNT CRY AT ALL. SHE JUST EATS AND SLEEPS :biggrin: I JUST GOT THE PICS FROM MY WIFEY.ILL POST IN A FEW


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 6 2010, 05:29 AM~18748992
> *Yea I'm just waiting fir the display for the green bike to be done and more than ready to head to Vegas.
> *



WAT IT DEW DIVID LOCK AND LOADED FOR VEGAS


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2010, 09:35 AM~18740530
> *im still thinkn if i should clean mine now or friday night at vegas,  :wow:
> *


do it now dont wait til vegas it takes so much time your gonna be in the hotel room foreveer :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

*IM SELLING THIS PEDAL CAR IF ANYONE INTERESTED PLEASE MAKE ME AN OFFER....ONLY PICK NO DELIVERY UNLESS YOUR GOING TO VEGAS AND I CAN TAKE TO YOU THERE THIS FRIDAY......THE CAR IS COMPLETE NOTHING MISSING....ITS IN FAIR/GOOD CONDITIONS EVERYTHING ORIGINAL....NO RUST*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 6 2010, 11:54 AM~18751359
> *IM SELLING THIS PEDAL CAR IF ANYONE INTERESTED PLEASE MAKE ME AN OFFER....ONLY PICK NO DELIVERY UNLESS YOUR GOING TO VEGAS AND I CAN TAKE TO YOU THERE THIS FRIDAY......THE CAR IS COMPLETE NOTHING MISSING....ITS IN FAIR/GOOD CONDITIONS EVERYTHING ORIGINAL....NO RUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold sold sold thanks Wendy gt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:0 DAM CHUCH YOU GOT MAGIC POWERS :biggrin: THAT WAS SUPER FAST :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 6 2010, 05:29 AM~18748992
> *Yea I'm just waiting fir the display for the green bike to be done and more than ready to head to Vegas.
> *



I KNOW THAT SHIT GOING TO BE LOOKING TIGHT... U BE DOING ALOT TO UR TRIKE... GOOD JOB G


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 5 2010, 10:16 AM~18740822
> *not sure but have you seen the thing to clean mini blinds in your home??? that might work good for cleaning wheels??? just trying to help
> also want to wish yall good luck down in vagas /on the way/ and on the way back ave fun and get lots of pics
> *


THANX BRO!!!!....ALMOST REDY!!!!...A FEW MORE THINGS TO BUY N TAKE OFF ON FRIDAY!!!


----------



## lesstime

cool good luck all of you


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2010, 01:18 PM~18752055
> *I KNOW THAT SHIT GOING TO BE LOOKING TIGHT... U BE DOING ALOT TO UR TRIKE... GOOD JOB G
> *


thanks i really apreshiated and the blue one is next :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 6 2010, 06:05 PM~18754389
> *thanks i really apreshiated and the blue one is next :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE CUSTOM PARTS FOR SALE FOR IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 6 2010, 12:15 PM~18751504
> *:0  DAM CHUCH YOU GOT MAGIC POWERS  :biggrin: THAT WAS SUPER FAST :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD DEALS WAKE ME UP HAD 2 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 5 2010, 09:34 AM~18740520
> *thats right gt 4 life.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 6 2010, 07:26 PM~18755284
> *I HAVE CUSTOM PARTS FOR SALE FOR IT..  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

Everybody have a safe trip.....805 will hit the road tomorrow


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 7 2010, 11:25 PM~18764937
> *Everybody have a safe trip.....805 will hit the road tomorrow
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 8 2010, 06:52 AM~18765581
> *X2
> *


THANX BRO!!!...AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP HOMIE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers


----------



## mr.casper

PAUL M/O GOING OUT TOMORROW FOR CONT. KIT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18769938
> *PAUL M/O GOING OUT TOMORROW FOR CONT. KIT
> *


Alright coo I wont be home to Tuesday


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 8 2010, 10:48 PM~18770920
> *Alright coo I wont be home to Tuesday
> *


HOMIE JUST TOLD ME HE FOUND A KIT LOCALLY I HAD THE M/O BUT I GUESS IMA CASH IT THANKS ANY WAYS!


----------



## lesstime

SHE'S HOME :biggrin: but still have to go back to get more of her 





















now wheres the vagas pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good job to all the goodtimes bike club that did there thang and took there bikes. And congrat to all the winners. We came out there lookn strong with 20 bikes. Much love to all my family 


I place pau jr semi 3rd place

16 inch full 1st place bonnie

20 inch mild joe 818

26 inch semi trike


----------



## lesstime

congrats to all that place

all be sure to get you score card that way you know where you stand 

have a safe trip home


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18778723
> *congrats to all that place
> 
> all be sure to get you score card that way you know where you stand
> 
> have a safe trip home
> *



Thank u homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Congrats GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 10 2010, 06:07 PM~18778703
> *Good job to all the goodtimes bike club that did there thang and took there bikes. And congrat to all the winners. We came out there lookn strong with 20 bikes. Much love to all my family
> I place pau jr semi 3rd place
> 
> 16 inch full 1st place bonnie
> 
> 20 inch mild joe 818
> 
> 26 inch semi trike
> *



:cheesy: GT TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

UGGHHHH 805 JUST GOT HOME!!!!....IT WAS FUN KICKIN IT WITH THE GT FAM!!!>..A LOT OF GOODTIMERS OUTHERE!!!...ILL POST PICS LATER...IM SO TIRED!!......CONGRATS LESSTIME THE CAR LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hurry post pics :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HOWS EVERYONE DOING DID U ALL HAVE FUN IN VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*i got 3rd place 20 inch semi*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMES LETS HIT THIS SHOW STRONG.. *


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Congrats to all the winners at the show. Got home last night now on my way to school. Vegas was good but lets put it this way it was a long weekend especially when i almost couldnt shot my bike...


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18789938
> *Congrats to all the winners at the show. Got home last night now on my way to school. Vegas was good but lets put it this way it was a long weekend especially when i almost couldnt shot my bike...
> *


i mean show...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 11 2010, 04:17 PM~18785417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: GREAT LINE UP GTIMERS :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:02 PM~18788298
> *i got 3rd place 20 inch semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 12 2010, 12:28 PM~18791700
> *SHOW OFF  :biggrin:
> *



haha na they just for got to put my pic up so i put it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18789938
> *Congrats to all the winners at the show. Got home last night now on my way to school. Vegas was good but lets put it this way it was a long weekend especially when i almost couldnt shot my bike...
> *


THAT ALWAYS HAPPEN TO EVERYBODY!!!...LAST YEAR I COULDNT TAKE MINE CUZ IT WAS AT THE PAINT SHOP!!....I FINALLY SHOWED IT N I HAD FUN SEEN PPL LOOKING AT IT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

WAT UP WAT UP EVERYONE....


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family hope evyone week is going good geting ready for a long day at work.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 12 2010, 05:57 PM~18794354
> *THAT ALWAYS HAPPEN TO EVERYBODY!!!...LAST YEAR I COULDNT TAKE MINE CUZ IT WAS AT THE PAINT SHOP!!....I FINALLY SHOWED IT N I HAD FUN SEEN PPL LOOKING AT IT!!!
> *



i almost didnt get to show mine cuz i forgot the things to hold my bike on display..


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Oct 12 2010, 07:17 PM~18795271
> *WAT UP WAT UP EVERYONE....
> *


hey whats up ray? your bike is coming out nice. the colors you want to use on your seat i think they'll go good with your bike :biggrin: your stepping up alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 13 2010, 07:21 AM~18798110
> *i almost didnt get to show mine cuz i forgot the things to hold my bike on display..
> *


NEXT TIME GET EVERYTHING READY TWO DAYS AHEAD!!...AND CHECK UR STUFF MORE THAN 2 TIMES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 13 2010, 05:32 AM~18797642
> *Good morning GT family hope evyone week is going good geting ready for a long day at work.
> *



trike came out nice. i like it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 13 2010, 07:26 AM~18798140
> *hey whats up ray? your bike is coming out nice. the colors you want to use on your seat i think they'll go good with your bike :biggrin:  your stepping up alot :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




x2
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











~1ST PLACE SEMI!!!~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 10:03 AM~18799304
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~1ST PLACE SEMI!!!~
> *



what r u up to gee


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Oct 13 2010, 11:16 AM~18799863
> *TTT
> *



WHATS UP MANNY. IT WAS GOOD KICKN IT WITH U BRO.. ILL LET U KNOW ON THOSE RIMS ONCE I CHROME THE GT RIMS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18799431
> *what r u up to gee
> *


WORKING ON SOME FRAMES FOR THE MEMBERS....IM TAKIN A BREAK RITE NOW!!!....HOW BOUT U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 12:01 PM~18800186
> *WORKING ON SOME FRAMES FOR THE MEMBERS....IM TAKIN A BREAK RITE NOW!!!....HOW BOUT U?
> *



TRYN TO GET SOME IDEALS FOR A NEW BIKE IM BUSTN OUT WITH FOR LA ARENA. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND IF I HAVE FUNDS UPDATE SOME SHIT ON THE ORANGE BIKE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:04 PM~18800204
> *TRYN TO GET SOME IDEALS FOR A NEW BIKE IM BUSTN OUT WITH FOR LA ARENA.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND IF I HAVE FUNDS UPDATE SOME SHIT ON THE ORANGE BIKE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUT CATEGORY R U GOING INTO??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 12:05 PM~18800212
> *WUT CATEGORY R U GOING INTO??? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


BOTH SEMI. :biggrin: I JUST WANT TO GET THIS BIKE OUT SO I CAN START WORKING ON THE ELCO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:08 PM~18800223
> *BOTH SEMI.  :biggrin: I JUST WANT TO GET THIS BIKE OUT SO I CAN START WORKING ON THE ELCO
> *


SAME FRAME MODS???


----------



## Fleetangel

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fleetangel, CALII_323, LUV ME OR HATE ME, LIL GOODTIMES CC

WUZ UP VERYBODY!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:08 PM~18800223
> *BOTH SEMI.  :biggrin: I JUST WANT TO GET THIS BIKE OUT SO I CAN START WORKING ON THE ELCO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 12:09 PM~18800231
> *SAME FRAME MODS???
> *



YES SIR. THATS IF I GET IT.. I HOPE I DO. 

IS THE 805 GOING TO LA SPORTS ARENA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Oct 13 2010, 12:11 PM~18800247
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP MANNY. HOW U BEEN BRO...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:11 PM~18800250
> *YES SIR. THATS IF I GET IT.. I HOPE I DO.
> 
> IS THE 805 GOING TO LA SPORTS ARENA.
> *


YEAH....WE GONNA TRY TO BUST OUT SOME NEW RIDES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 12:12 PM~18800256
> *YEAH....WE GONNA TRY TO BUST OUT SOME NEW RIDES!!! :biggrin:
> *



SAME HERE I WANT ALL THE GOODTIMES BIKES TO GO... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:12 PM~18800254
> *WHATS UP MANNY. HOW U BEEN BRO...
> *


got home about 10ish last nite.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:13 PM~18800266
> *SAME HERE I WANT ALL THE GOODTIMES BIKES TO GO...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW.
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL!!.....IMA TALK TO DAVID SO WE COULD SET UP A MEETING N LET THE 805 KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Oct 13 2010, 12:15 PM~18800275
> *got home about 10ish last nite.... :biggrin:
> *



FROM VEGAS. U HAD LONG VACATION HUH LUCKY... ARE U STILL GOING TO WANT THE RIMS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 12:17 PM~18800285
> *THAT WOULD BE COOL!!.....IMA TALK TO DAVID SO WE COULD SET UP A MEETING N LET THE 805 KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW
> *



COOL COOL.. WHAT BIKES ARE U BUILDING.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 12:40 PM~18800449
> *COOL COOL.. WHAT BIKES ARE U BUILDING.
> *


3 BIKES N A PEDAL CAR!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia
:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 04:18 PM~18802337
> *3 BIKES N A PEDAL CAR!
> *



WHAT CATERGORY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18802617
> *waz up familia
> :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOOK WHAT I FOUND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yall had some clean ass bikes in vegas. congrats on the wins


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 04:58 PM~18802675
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur bike is looking good congratulations on ur wine


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 04:59 PM~18802683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good wendy congratulation on ur wine.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 13 2010, 09:19 AM~18798963
> *NEXT TIME GET EVERYTHING READY TWO DAYS AHEAD!!...AND CHECK UR STUFF MORE THAN 2 TIMES!
> *


i did check it & i put everything together slowly they weerent in my box thats why i forgot them. i strted to freak out n& cry cuz i forgot them


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

I wanna thank the gt familia for the award me & my family recieved at the banquet saturday night. I almost cried. It's an honor to be loved by all of you :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

GOODTIMES FOR LIFE























































GT BANQUET SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18803879
> *ur bike is looking good congratulations on ur wine
> *



thanks homie. i like ur trike to.. that impostry u did looks really good with it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 13 2010, 07:48 PM~18804462
> *I wanna thank the gt familia for the award me & my family recieved at the banquet saturday night. I almost cried. It's an honor to be loved by all of you :biggrin:
> *



congrats u deserve it. u and ur lil sis is doing alot for the mighty gt. u always steppn it up everytime i see ur bike. congrats to u and ur sis and ur family. much love. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18805078
> *congrats u deserve it. u and ur lil sis is doing alot for the mighty gt. u always steppn it up everytime i see ur bike. congrats to u and ur sis and ur family. much love. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.
> *


just going above & beyond. GOODTIMES FOREVER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

gt


----------



## KABEL

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 13 2010, 10:48 PM~18806771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



whats funny. :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18805078
> *congrats u deserve it. u and ur lil sis is doing alot for the mighty gt. u always steppn it up everytime i see ur bike. congrats to u and ur sis and ur family. much love. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 13 2010, 10:48 PM~18806771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 14 2010, 08:49 AM~18808692
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bro ..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT GT GREAT PICS AND CONGRATS GTIMERS :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 14 2010, 10:53 AM~18809755
> *TTT GT GREAT PICS AND CONGRATS GTIMERS :thumbsup:
> *



how u been bro ...


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Oct 14 2010, 11:50 AM~18810200
> *TTT GT
> *



whats up homie.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 09:48 AM~18809211
> *whats up bro ..
> *


not much chillin with the fam!!!


----------



## mannyjr520

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 09:48 AM~18809211
> *whats up bro ..
> *


Noting much just at school and u


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18809940
> *how u been bro ...
> *



WAS GOOD G.WE DOING GOOD HAVEING GTIMES WITH MY GIRL.SHES SUPER FUNNY :biggrin: OTHER THEN THAT SHIT JUST WAITING FOR MONDAY TO KICK IT WITH THE PHOENIX AZ GTIMERS. OHH AND WE DID WHAT I HAD TOLD YOU USE MY WIFES FRAME AND REDO MINE .PICS COMEING SOON IT LOOKS OK. BUT FUCK IT WE STILL SHOW THEN NOTHING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 14 2010, 12:38 PM~18810523
> *not  much chillin with the fam!!!
> *


COOL COOL ... WHEN THE NEXT SHOW OUT THERE IN THE 805.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Oct 14 2010, 01:20 PM~18810762
> *Noting much just at school and u
> *



JUST CHILLN HERE AT WORK.. HEY PM AN OFFER FOR MY RIMS. .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 14 2010, 01:35 PM~18810892
> *WAS GOOD G.WE DOING GOOD HAVEING GTIMES WITH MY GIRL.SHES SUPER FUNNY  :biggrin:  OTHER THEN THAT SHIT JUST WAITING FOR MONDAY TO KICK IT WITH THE PHOENIX AZ GTIMERS. OHH AND WE DID WHAT I HAD TOLD YOU USE MY WIFES FRAME AND REDO MINE .PICS COMEING SOON IT LOOKS OK. BUT FUCK IT WE STILL SHOW THEN NOTHING
> *



THATS COOL I CANT WAIT TO MY LIL GIRLS COMES OUT. YESTERDAY MY LIL GIRL PUT SOME MUCH PRESSURE ON THE MOMMA STOMAC AND SEEN HER FOOT PRINT. IT WAS NICE TO SEE THAT... 

DO WHAT U HAVE TO DO HOMIE. MAKE SURE ITS GT STANDARDS. U KNOW THE GT RULES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 01:43 PM~18810974
> *THATS COOL I CANT WAIT TO MY LIL GIRLS COMES OUT. YESTERDAY MY LIL GIRL PUT SOME MUCH PRESSURE ON THE MOMMA STOMAC AND SEEN HER FOOT PRINT. IT WAS NICE TO SEE THAT...
> 
> DO WHAT U HAVE TO DO HOMIE. MAKE SURE ITS GT STANDARDS. U KNOW THE GT RULES.
> *



:cheesy: MAYBE SHES GOING TO BE TALL :biggrin: 


AND YA ITS JUST A TEMP THING FOR NOW TILL I REDO MY FRAME AND GET THOSE THINGS CUT AND PLATED


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 02:14 PM~18811295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


grasias 4 the pix :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 01:39 PM~18810926
> *JUST CHILLN HERE AT WORK.. HEY PM AN OFFER FOR MY RIMS. .
> *


PMED YOU DOGGY


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey fellas & chicks of the gt just lettin all of you know if you ever need anything, any help puttin together a bike, customized parts, etc. im always here to help. i may be younger then some of you but im puttin my best foot foward ( i think the saying is) to help you guys out. So inland empire, 805 anyone im here! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 11 2010, 10:02 PM~18788298
> *i got 3rd place 20 inch semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on ur win PJ ur bike looked really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

TTT FOR LIFE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 14 2010, 08:03 PM~18814510
> *Hey fellas & chicks of the gt just lettin all of you know if you ever need anything, any help puttin together a bike, customized parts, etc. im always here to help. i may be younger then some of you but im puttin my best foot foward ( i think the saying is) to help you guys out. So inland empire, 805 anyone im here! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: TEAM WORK IS ARE GOAL :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 02:14 PM~18811295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Congratulations to Good Times you guys showed hella strong in Vegas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 14 2010, 08:03 PM~18814510
> *Hey fellas & chicks of the gt just lettin all of you know if you ever need anything, any help puttin together a bike, customized parts, etc. im always here to help. i may be younger then some of you but im puttin my best foot foward ( i think the saying is) to help you guys out. So inland empire, 805 anyone im here! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TO SEE U AT THE STREET LOW SHOW!!....ILL B NEEDING SOME HELP!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2010, 08:59 AM~18818709
> *Congratulations to Good Times you guys showed hella strong in Vegas. :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE!!...WEVE ACCOMPLISHED SO MANY GOALS IN A YEAR!!!....STILL PUSHING!....U GUYS HAVE SOME REALLY CLEAN BIKES!!..HARD TO BEAT!!! BUT AS LONG AS WE HAVE A CLEAN COMPETITION NOTHING WILL STOP US FROM LOWRIDING!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 14 2010, 02:59 PM~18811616
> *:cheesy: MAYBE SHES GOING TO BE TALL  :biggrin:
> AND YA ITS JUST A TEMP THING FOR NOW TILL I REDO MY FRAME AND GET THOSE THINGS CUT AND PLATED
> *



LOL NA SHE JUST HAS A BIG FEET LIKE HER DADDY..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 14 2010, 08:03 PM~18814510
> *Hey fellas & chicks of the gt just lettin all of you know if you ever need anything, any help puttin together a bike, customized parts, etc. im always here to help. i may be younger then some of you but im puttin my best foot foward ( i think the saying is) to help you guys out. So inland empire, 805 anyone im here! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Oct 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18815319
> *Congrats on ur win PJ ur bike looked really nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU.. IT WAS A BIG SURPRISE FOR ME. I DIDNT EVEN PAY ATTENTION TO SOMEONE TOLD ME I WON.. I WAS LIKE WHAT.. NO WAY HAHAHAHA. THERE WAS TO MANY CLEAN BIKES..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 01:38 PM~18810916
> *COOL COOL ... WHEN THE NEXT SHOW OUT THERE IN THE 805.
> *


TOMORROW IN OXNARD....DAVID N RELAX R GOING....I CANT ITS MY BROTHERS WEDDING TOMORROW!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 15 2010, 03:22 PM~18821391
> *TOMORROW IN OXNARD....DAVID N RELAX R GOING....I CANT ITS MY BROTHERS WEDDING TOMORROW!
> *



WHAT ABOUT A SUNDAY... ANY OF THOSE.


----------



## David Cervantes

JUST CAME HOME FROM GETING MY TATTOO.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18823795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CAME HOME FROM GETING MY TATTOO.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I knew u were gonna get it without tellin me!.....y didnt u wait for me?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 15 2010, 09:29 PM~18824009
> *I knew u were gonna get it without tellin me!.....y didnt u wait for me?
> *


IT WAS @ THE LAST MIN. I WAS JUST GOING TO ASK HOW MUCH THEY WERE GOING TO CHARGE ME AND I ENDED UP GETING IT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18823795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CAME HOME FROM GETING MY TATTOO.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN HOMIE THAT TATTOO CAME OUT CLEAN. MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. YOU AND YOUR FAMILY DOES A LOT FOR THE CLUB. I WANT TO THANK YOU AND YOUR WIFE AND YOUR KIDS FOR ALL THE LOVE YOU GUYS SHOW FOR THE CLUB AND WHAT YOU GUYS DO TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT. WE ONE BIG ASS FAMILY HOMIE. AND YOU KNOW I HAVE YOUR BACK AND THE REST OF YOUR GOODTIMES FAMILY. MUCH LOVE..... (NO ****).......

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 15 2010, 09:29 PM~18824009
> *I knew u were gonna get it without tellin me!.....y didnt u wait for me?
> *



YOUR NEXT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 15 2010, 10:05 PM~18824251
> *YOUR NEXT
> *


Still lookin for the right artist


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 16 2010, 09:30 AM~18826530
> *Still lookin for the right artist
> *


WE GOT BUNCH IN LA. LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY. THEY DO CLEAN TATS :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

| | Post #86873 

A PROUD MEMBER 

Posts: 367
Joined: Dec 2008
From: SOUTHSIDE BORN AND RAISED
Car Club: PHOENIX PRIME Est.1979










3RD ANNUAL BRUSH BASH OCTOBER 23RD . 7AM - 7PM FEATURING LOCAL PINSTRIPERS AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST FROM AROUND THE VALLEY. HAVE YOUR RIDE STRIPED OR AIRBRUSHED WHILE YOUR THERE..FOOD, ENTERTAINMENT, MUSIC, RAFFLES,, ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME...
2533 W. HOLLY ST.
PHX.AZ 85009
2 BLOCKS NORTH OF McDOWELL RD
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT E.T. 480-274-1762 OR ANT 602-703-0576. 


--------------------

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. ESTABLISHED IN 1979..30 YEARS STRONG!!! WE AINT GOING NO WHERE, BUT FORWARD... LIVE LIFE BY THE OLD SCHOOL RULES STILL BEAT DOWN FOOLS, I POUR THE LIQUOR FOR THE HOMIES, AND I KNOW WHEN I GO THAT THEY WAITING THERE FOR ME , SEE IM A MAN OF MY WORD YOU GOT TO KNOW ME, I PAY WHAT I OWE SO YOU PAY WHAT YOU ME !!! WANNA BE. NO NUTTS FAT BITCH.. BE A MAN IM HERE..YOU BEEN A JOKE FROM THE GATE AN ALWAYS SWINGIN ON NUTTS... I GOTS SUMTIN FOR THAT ASS POTNAW. PLEASE TEST ME


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 15 2010, 03:04 PM~18821227
> *HOPE TO SEE U AT THE STREET LOW SHOW!!....ILL B NEEDING SOME HELP!!!
> *


i think we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

My dads new project


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA REPPN AT OLD MEMORIES. I GOT BEST BIKE AND MIKE 63 GOT 3RD PLACE FOR HIS IMPALA.. RAIN OR SHINE WE STILL OUT THERE PUTTN IT DOWN...


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 15 2010, 10:00 PM~18823795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CAME HOME FROM GETING MY TATTOO.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





SO U GOT IT AFTERALL HUH :biggrin: 
THATS KOOL! YOUR ONE DOWN MEMBER NOT JUST FOR DOING THE TATTOO BUT FOR ALL THE WORK YOU AND HYUOR FAMILY PUT INTO THE CLUB.....MY RESPECTS TO YOU GUYS.... :worship: 
SO WHEN IS FAVI GETTING HERS? :0 LOL J/K


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 17 2010, 08:45 PM~18836708
> *GOODTIMES EAST LA REPPN AT OLD MEMORIES. I GOT BEST BIKE AND MIKE 63 GOT 3RD PLACE FOR HIS IMPALA.. RAIN OR SHINE WE STILL OUT THERE PUTTN IT DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS JR. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 17 2010, 07:45 PM~18836708
> *GOODTIMES EAST LA REPPN AT OLD MEMORIES. I GOT BEST BIKE AND MIKE 63 GOT 3RD PLACE FOR HIS IMPALA.. RAIN OR SHINE WE STILL OUT THERE PUTTN IT DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE :wow:


----------



## 96lincoln

YO ITS BEEN A WHILE HOMIES PROSPECTIN IS DONE HOMIE SO NOW IM A GOODTIMER HOMIES GOT PICS OF OUR BIKES AN OUR CARS ON THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB PAGE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Oct 18 2010, 05:54 PM~18844932
> *YO ITS BEEN A WHILE HOMIES  PROSPECTIN IS DONE HOMIE  SO    NOW IM A GOODTIMER  HOMIES  GOT PICS OF OUR BIKES AN OUR CARS ON THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB PAGE
> *



THATS RIGHT HOMIE GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 18 2010, 08:42 PM~18845476
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE GT 4 LIFE.
> *


yea for real i aint goin no where im here to stay and build some bad ass bikes wit pollo and cars
but today some lady hit my car in the front damm gotta a lil delay now homie chingao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Oct 18 2010, 07:08 PM~18845780
> *yea for  real i aint goin no where  im here to stay  and build some bad ass bikes wit pollo and cars
> but today some lady hit my car in the front  damm gotta a lil delay now homie chingao
> *


SHE HIT THE LINCOLN... :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Oct 18 2010, 05:54 PM~18844932
> *YO ITS BEEN A WHILE HOMIES  PROSPECTIN IS DONE HOMIE  SO    NOW IM A GOODTIMER  HOMIES  GOT PICS OF OUR BIKES AN OUR CARS ON THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB PAGE
> *


Welcome to th family bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18847154
> *Welcome to th family bro
> *


Yo fleet I seen your bike in the new issue of LRM


----------



## BIG TURTLE

ONE MORE TO MY COLLECTION


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 18 2010, 09:27 PM~18845980
> *SHE HIT THE LINCOLN...  :angry:
> *


yea bro she try to say it was my fault but i told the officer she travled down the middle lane all the way down thru traffic to make a turn but it was her fault homie gotta re spray the whole front bumber


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 19 2010, 02:37 AM~18848915
> *ONE MORE TO MY COLLECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :cheesy: 
NOW I NEED ONE FOR BONNIE SHES HEART BROKEN CAUSE
OF HER BIKES FAIR WELL.....  NEED TO MAKE IT UP TO HER NOW :uh:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18823795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CAME HOME FROM GETING MY TATTOO.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BADASS DIVID CONGRATS. CANT WAIT FOR MY TURN :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Oct 18 2010, 05:54 PM~18844932
> *YO ITS BEEN A WHILE HOMIES  PROSPECTIN IS DONE HOMIE  SO    NOW IM A GOODTIMER  HOMIES  GOT PICS OF OUR BIKES AN OUR CARS ON THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB PAGE
> *



WELCOME GTIMER AND CONGRATS. POST PICS BROTHER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 17 2010, 07:45 PM~18836708
> *GOODTIMES EAST LA REPPN AT OLD MEMORIES. I GOT BEST BIKE AND MIKE 63 GOT 3RD PLACE FOR HIS IMPALA.. RAIN OR SHINE WE STILL OUT THERE PUTTN IT DOWN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS WAS UP G. GOODTIMES RAIN OR SHINE :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

whats up gtimers


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Oct 19 2010, 10:00 AM~18850666
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :cheesy:
> NOW I NEED ONE FOR BONNIE SHES HEART BROKEN CAUSE
> OF HER BIKES FAIR WELL.....  NEED TO MAKE IT UP TO HER NOW :uh:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

was up familia :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 19 2010, 07:46 PM~18855838
> *was up familia :biggrin:
> *


whats good david...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 19 2010, 11:45 PM~18858185
> *whats good david...
> *


Not much just hear geting ready to go to work.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 20 2010, 05:26 AM~18858827
> *Not much just hear geting ready to go to work.
> *



coo cool. hey are you guys going to la sprts arena show.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 19 2010, 01:13 AM~18848885
> *Yo fleet I seen your bike in the new issue of LRM
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ,,,,,,WHICH MONTH????....IMA GO BUY IT RITE NOW!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Oct 19 2010, 06:18 PM~18854807
> *whats up gtimers
> *


WUZ UP TROUBLES!


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP FLEET I GOT THE NEW ISSUW OF LRM AND WE SOW UR BIKE THERE CONGRATULATIONS :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

hey wats up goodtimers how u all doing?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Oct 20 2010, 06:58 PM~18864945
> *hey wats up goodtimers how u all doing?
> *


hey doing good you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass. 


MAKE ME AN OFFER.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 20 2010, 08:20 PM~18865900
> *hey doing good you?
> *


me too just waiting on the next show u going to the traffic show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18864527
> *WUZ UP FLEET I GOT THE NEW ISSUW OF LRM AND WE SOW UR BIKE THERE CONGRATULATIONS :thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANX BRO!!...I REALLY LIKE IT!


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GTIMERS!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 19 2010, 01:37 AM~18848915
> *ONE MORE TO MY COLLECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD TURTLE!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2010, 10:03 AM~18879951
> *GOOD MORNING GTIMERS!!
> *



whats up g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 22 2010, 10:30 AM~18880154
> *whats up g
> *


NOT MUCH BRO!...HOW U BEEN?


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 21 2010, 11:20 AM~18870858
> *this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass.
> 
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family. :wave:


----------



## StreetNShow

GT up


----------



## -GT- RAY

Checking in on our way to The imperial valley show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Oct 22 2010, 08:53 PM~18884934
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


PM A OFFER AND WE GO FROM THERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Oct 23 2010, 09:52 AM~18887740
> *Checking in on our way to The imperial valley show
> *



DRIVE SAFE OUT THERE HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Oct 23 2010, 07:32 AM~18887059
> *GT up
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 23 2010, 06:49 AM~18886924
> *Good morning GT family. :wave:
> *



GOOD MORNING DAVID.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Oct 21 2010, 01:51 PM~18872056
> *me too just waiting on the next show u going to the traffic show
> *


yes are you?


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 21 2010, 10:20 AM~18870858
> *this 20 inch bike frame is ready for paint u dont have to do anything to it. the frame was done right. sheet metal and over it fiber glass.
> 
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for booty kit


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 23 2010, 01:05 PM~18888644
> *PM A OFFER AND WE GO FROM THERE.
> *


make me a price


----------



## Fleetangel

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOUS EVERYONE DOING. :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 24 2010, 08:19 PM~18897536
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HOUS EVERYONE DOING. :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up david.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ttt


----------



## KABEL




----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW GT FAM LAST MIN CALL WE COMEING OUT TO PLAY THIS SAT AT A LOCAL CAR SHOW :biggrin: BADASS ITS BEEN AWHILE :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 25 2010, 02:58 PM~18904397
> *WAT IT DEW GT FAM LAST MIN CALL WE COMEING OUT TO PLAY THIS SAT AT A LOCAL CAR SHOW  :biggrin:  BADASS ITS BEEN AWHILE :h5:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey did anyone request theyre score sheet?


----------



## 26jd




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 25 2010, 07:28 PM~18907063
> *hey did anyone request theyre score sheet?
> *


I WANT TO GET MY SCORE SHEET BUT I DONT KNOW HOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Oct 25 2010, 07:37 PM~18907175
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 25 2010, 07:43 PM~18907256
> *I WANT TO GET MY SCORE SHEET BUT I DONT KNOW HOW.
> *


just call yolanda & request it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 25 2010, 08:14 PM~18907657
> *just call yolanda & request it
> *


i dont know her and dont have no number...


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 25 2010, 09:26 PM~18909133
> *i dont know her and dont have no number...
> *


just call lowrider an ask for yolanda she does the paper work i think keekee got her number


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 25 2010, 04:53 PM~18905505
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN
> *



WAS GOOD G WE DOING GOOD JUST SOME BILLS TO PAY OF AND ILL BE BACK TO NORMAL. YOU READY TO BE UP EVERY 3 HOURS :biggrin: JK CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 25 2010, 07:28 PM~18907063
> *hey did anyone request theyre score sheet?
> *


WE DID...WE GONNA CHECK EM TODAY AT OUR MEETING....


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## BIGRUBE644

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONES WEEKE IS GOING GOOD.


----------



## CROWNROYAL

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Oct 26 2010, 12:26 PM~18912978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUZ UP RUBE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 26 2010, 08:21 PM~18917557
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONES WEEKE IS GOING GOOD.
> *


Q-VO DAVID!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Oct 27 2010, 12:12 AM~18919757
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP DANNY!


----------



## Fleetangel

818 RIDERS


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 27 2010, 01:35 PM~18921987
> *818 RIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: 
:worship: 


DAMMMM THAT,S A REAL NICE LOOKING SICK BIKE
RIGHT THERE !!!!  :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 27 2010, 10:57 AM~18922118
> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> :worship:
> DAMMMM  THAT,S  A  REAL NICE  LOOKING  SICK  BIKE
> RIGHT  THERE    !!!!      :thumbsup:</span>
> *


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 26 2010, 10:46 AM~18912273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks fuckin bad ass i like that steering wheel


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOW IS EVERYONE DOING. GETING READY FOR HALLOWEEN FOR MY KIDS. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 28 2010, 05:24 AM~18929235
> *GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY.
> *




whats up david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 27 2010, 03:02 PM~18923903
> *
> *



whats up g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT :0


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whatz up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:20 AM~18930824
> *hey whatz up GOOD TIMERS
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!...READY TO HIT SOME SHOWS???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:20 AM~18930824
> *hey whatz up GOOD TIMERS
> *



whats up homie how u been


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 27 2010, 03:16 PM~18924058
> *looks fuckin bad ass i like that steering wheel
> *


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 09:40 AM~18930563
> *whats up g
> *


NOT MUCH DOGG...WUT U UP TO?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 09:24 AM~18930859
> *WUZ UP HOMIE!!...READY TO HIT SOME SHOWS???
> *


YAH FOO I ADD MORE THINGS TO MY BIKE IM READY


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 09:25 AM~18930860
> *whats up homie how u been
> *


IVE BEEN GOOD DOG HOW U BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:30 AM~18930903
> *YAH FOO I ADD MORE THINGS TO MY BIKE IM READY
> *


THERES A SHOW COMIN UP IN LOS ANGELES....THE STREETLOW CAR SHOW!...ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!!!.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:26 AM~18930866
> *NOT MUCH DOGG...WUT U UP TO?
> *



been good just chilln. tryn to get this bike ready


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:31 AM~18930915
> *IVE BEEN GOOD DOG HOW U BEEN
> *



i been good just chillln what about u. r u coming to the halloween party this saturday


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:32 AM~18930920
> *been good just chilln. tryn to get this bike ready
> *


HEY WHICH CAR SHOW R U HITTING ON THE 7TH?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:34 AM~18930943
> *HEY WHICH CAR SHOW R U HITTING ON THE 7TH?
> *



nothing rigght now to the 21. i sold the rims off the orange bike. so i got to get some stuff chrome. and just waitn for a bike to come in the mail ... :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 09:33 AM~18930934
> *i been good just chillln what about u. r u coming to the halloween party this saturday
> *


IDK WERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:36 AM~18930956
> *nothing rigght now to the 21. i sold the rims off the orange bike. so i got to get some stuff chrome. and just waitn for a bike to come in the mail ... :biggrin:
> *


OH SOUNDS GOOD!.... :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 09:31 AM~18930916
> *THERES A SHOW COMIN UP IN LOS ANGELES....THE STREETLOW CAR SHOW!...ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!!!.....
> *


YAH I WANT TO GO TO THAT ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:40 AM~18930988
> *IDK WERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT
> *



talk to wendy she will let u know but its at my house....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:41 AM~18931003
> *OH SOUNDS GOOD!.... :biggrin:
> *



any updates on ur bike homie, :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:45 AM~18931037
> *any updates on ur bike homie,  :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET....MIGHT BUY THE CHAINGURAD OFF OF SOME GUY FROM UCE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:43 AM~18931014
> *YAH I WANT TO GO TO THAT ONE
> *



I WANT TO HIT THAT SHOW HARD... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:47 AM~18931048
> *I WANT TO HIT THAT SHOW HARD... :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:46 AM~18931045
> *NOT YET....MIGHT BUY THE CHAINGURAD OFF OF SOME GUY FROM UCE!
> *



O YEA I WAS GOING TO TELL U BOUT THAT CHAIN GUARD. IT LOOKS NICE. JUST GOT TO COVER UP THE UCE


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 09:45 AM~18931031
> *talk to wendy she will let u know but its at my house....
> *


OK ILL ASK HER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:48 AM~18931058
> *X2!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WAS ONE MY FAVORITE SHOWS... I HAD FUN OUT THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:48 AM~18931065
> *O YEA I WAS GOING TO TELL U BOUT THAT CHAIN GUARD. IT LOOKS NICE. JUST GOT TO COVER UP THE UCE
> *


YEAH I GOT THE MONEY READY BUT I HAVE NO TIME TO SEND THE MONEY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:49 AM~18931073
> *OK ILL ASK HER
> *



ANY UPDATE PICS HOMIE OF YOUR BIKE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:49 AM~18931082
> *THIS WAS ONE MY FAVORITE SHOWS... I HAD FUN OUT THERE.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:50 AM~18931086
> *YEAH I GOT THE MONEY READY BUT I HAVE NO TIME TO SEND THE MONEY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GET OFF OF LAYITLOW AND GO...LOL


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 09:47 AM~18931048
> *I WANT TO HIT THAT SHOW HARD... :biggrin:
> *


YAH WE GOTS TO GOOD TIMES TTT!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 10:50 AM~18931094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE NEXT SHOW I HIT. I KNOW FOR SURE THE GT RIMS GOING ON IT.. AND MAYBE THE REST OF THE PARTS THAT SAIDS GT..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:53 AM~18931119
> *YAH WE GOTS TO GOOD TIMES TTT!!!!
> *


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 09:50 AM~18931093
> *ANY UPDATE PICS HOMIE OF YOUR BIKE.... :biggrin:
> *


I DONT HAVE A CAMRA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i see you david.. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 10:59 AM~18931169
> *I DONT HAVE A CAMRA
> *




awww you got camera phone.. send me the pics ill post them up...u got my number right.


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:01 AM~18931182
> *awww you got camera phone.. send me the pics ill post them up...u got my number right.
> *


YAH I GOT IT ILL SEND IT TO U


----------



## HOTSHOT956

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HOTSHOT956, Fleetangel, luckcharm818, LIL GOODTIMES CC


WAS GOOD FAM :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 28 2010, 11:10 AM~18931247
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HOTSHOT956, Fleetangel, luckcharm818, LIL GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> WAS GOOD FAM  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP DOGG!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 11:12 AM~18931257
> *WUZ UP DOGG!
> *



WAT IT DEW FLEET JUST GETTING READY TO GO WORK AT MY SECOND JOB TODAY :biggrin: AND HOPE I DONT WORK ON SAT FOR THE CAR SHOW :x:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 28 2010, 11:14 AM~18931272
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET JUST GETTING READY TO GO WORK AT MY SECOND JOB TODAY  :biggrin:  AND HOPE I DONT WORK ON SAT FOR THE CAR SHOW  :x:
> *


GOTTA GET A GOOD EXCUSE IF U HAVE TO!!...GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!!... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 11:08 AM~18931233
> *YAH I GOT IT ILL SEND IT TO U
> *



alright cool...  

how that other bike coming out...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 28 2010, 11:10 AM~18931247
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HOTSHOT956, Fleetangel, luckcharm818, LIL GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> WAS GOOD FAM  :wave:
> *



whats up homie how u been


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18931540
> *alright cool...
> 
> how that other bike coming out...
> *


GOOD ALL I NEED IS PAINT A DO U KNOW OF SOME ONE THAT DOES MAURLS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*666* :0 :burn: hno: :ninja:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 12:06 PM~18931642
> *GOOD ALL I NEED IS PAINT A DO U KNOW OF SOME ONE THAT DOES MAURLS
> *



i only go with wiro. he also bad ass with that aztec stuff to thats his favorite thing to do...


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 11:23 AM~18931783
> *i only go with wiro. he also bad ass with that aztec stuff to thats his favorite thing to do...
> *


YAH WERE DOES HE STAY AT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 11:16 AM~18931293
> *GOTTA GET A GOOD EXCUSE IF U HAVE TO!!...GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!!... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



ITS ON SOME ONE BIT ME TO IT (THE SECOND JOD  ) BUT KOOL ILL KEEP TRYING. CAR SHOW HERE WE COME


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 11:55 AM~18931549
> *whats up homie how u been
> *



WE DOING GOOD BRO JUST TRYING TO MAKE A LIL MORE PAPER FOR MORE UPGRADES ON PARTS AND BILLS. HOW ABOUT YOU HOWS THE BABY


----------



## Fleetangel

Checkin in from work!.....gt up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Oct 28 2010, 12:25 PM~18931807
> *YAH WERE DOES HE STAY AT
> *



COMPTON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 28 2010, 12:57 PM~18932071
> *WE DOING GOOD BRO JUST TRYING TO MAKE A LIL MORE PAPER FOR MORE UPGRADES ON PARTS AND BILLS. HOW ABOUT YOU HOWS THE BABY
> *



SAME HERE ITS TIME TO LOOK FOR A 2ND JOB. I NEED TO WORK ON MY CAR AND BUILD IT FASTER, AND MY BABY GOOD SO FAR SHE ALMOST CAME OUT LAST WEEK BUT THE DOCTOR GAVE HER SHOT NOT TO HAVE IT YET..


HOW UR LIL ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 28 2010, 03:32 PM~18933288
> *Checkin in from work!.....gt up
> *



SUBWAY SOUNDS BOMB.... :drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP CALILIFESTYLE.. WELCOME TO THE TOPIC HOMIE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 04:06 PM~18933532
> *SAME HERE ITS TIME TO LOOK FOR A 2ND JOB. I NEED TO WORK ON MY CAR AND BUILD IT FASTER,  AND MY BABY GOOD SO FAR SHE ALMOST CAME OUT LAST WEEK BUT THE DOCTOR GAVE HER SHOT NOT TO HAVE IT YET..
> HOW UR LIL ONE
> *



SHES DOING GREAT SHE JUST LOVES LOOKING AROUND AND NOT GOING TO SLEEP. ALOT OF ENERGY. SHE GETS MAD WHEN THE CAR STOP ON A RED LITE THEN SHE STOPS CRYING WHEN THE CAR IS MOVEING. SHES JUST A NUTURE LOWRIDER CRUZEING THE STREETS SEENS I WAS BORN :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 28 2010, 04:07 PM~18933541
> *SUBWAY SOUNDS BOMB.... :drama:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

*LETS DO WORK GT ALL SO CAL HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS STREET CARS AND BOMBS AND BIKES LETS GEAR UP AND DO WORK!!!*

TIME TO ROLL DEEP ONCE AGAIN!!!...WE CAN DO BETTER THAN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Oct 29 2010, 08:20 AM~18939251
> *SHES DOING GREAT SHE JUST LOVES LOOKING AROUND AND NOT GOING TO SLEEP. ALOT OF ENERGY. SHE GETS MAD WHEN THE CAR STOP ON A RED LITE THEN SHE STOPS CRYING WHEN THE CAR IS MOVEING. SHES JUST A NUTURE LOWRIDER CRUZEING THE STREETS SEENS I WAS BORN  :biggrin:
> *



thats tight... i cant wait for my baby. the same way my dad took me everywhere around the lowrider scene. im going to show her the right steps to. i already have a girl frame 16 inch ready to be build with her. that was my first bike.


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD NIGHT GT FAMILY HOPE EVEYONE HAS A SAFE AND FUN HALLOWEEN. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Oct 30 2010, 01:28 PM~18947869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## -GT- RAY

I PMED YU PJAY


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Gt halloween party 2010


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 31 2010, 08:22 AM~18951568
> *Gt halloween party 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOODTIME...GREAT COSTUMES!!!!*


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Have a safe & happy halloween everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING TO MY GT FAMILY FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO THANK POUL AND ANNA FOR HAVING MY FAMILY AND I AT THER HOUSE THANKS FOR MAKING US FELL LIKE AT GOME AND THANKS CHUCH. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE AND FUN HOLLOWEEN WITH THER FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 31 2010, 08:48 AM~18951679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING TO MY GT FAMILY FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO THANK POUL AND ANNA FOR HAVING MY FAMILY AND I AT THER HOUSE THANKS FOR MAKING US FELL LIKE AT GOME AND THANKS CHUCH. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE AND FUN HOLLOWEEN WITH THER FAMILY. :biggrin:
> *






your lil one was really cute  nice pics have a happy halloween


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 31 2010, 08:57 AM~18951730
> *your lil one was really cute  nice pics have a happy halloween
> *


THANKES U AND UR MOM LOOKED GREAT. IM GLADE WE ALL GOT TOGETHER TO HAVE FUN. HAVE A SAFE AND FUN HOLLOWEEN.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Oct 31 2010, 09:03 AM~18951755
> *THANKES U AND UR MOM LOOKED GREAT. IM GLADE WE ALL GOT TOGETHER TO HAVE FUN. HAVE A SAFE AND FUN HOLLOWEEN.
> *


thanks is you & your fam going to the traffic show?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Oct 31 2010, 09:07 AM~18951780
> *thanks is you & your fam going to the traffic show?
> *


YES


----------



## Fleetangel

NEXT WEEKEND!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 31 2010, 12:57 PM~18953201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT WEEKEND!
> *



i want to go but my bikes aint ready


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE AND FUN HOLLOWEEN. KNOW LETS GET READY FOR TRAFFIC SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 29 2010, 11:38 AM~18940623
> *thats tight... i cant wait for my baby. the same way my dad took me everywhere around the lowrider scene. im going to show her the right steps to. i already have a girl frame 16 inch ready to be build with her. that was  my first bike.
> *



NICE MEN I GOTS GOT TO CATCH UP ON ALL THIS BILLS THEN START BUILDING AGIAN. I GOT 4 BUILDS TO FINISH :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 31 2010, 02:02 PM~18953578
> *i want to go but my bikes aint ready
> *


THIS IS A GOOD SHOW!!!!......ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## 96lincoln

KIONDA GOODTIMERS FLORIDA PASSIN THRU 
HOMIES I GOT ME AN ORIGINAL SCWHINN 16 AND NEED SOME PARTS FOR IT MOSTLY HANDLE BARS AND RIMS AND TIRES IF U GUY GET SOMETHIN LET ME KNOW SEND ME PM OR CALL ME


----------



## lilrob01

pefect couple

















my lil girl trouble








thas what happen when u dont feed ur pets they eat kids hands


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 1 2010, 06:09 PM~18961514
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


hey how u been??how was ur halloween weekned?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lilrob01_@Nov 1 2010, 08:46 PM~18963109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pefect couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lil girl trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thas what happen when u dont feed ur pets they eat kids hands
> *


VC UP!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 1 2010, 09:00 PM~18963262
> *hey how u been??how was ur halloween weekned?
> *


i been great just waitn for the lil one to come out... my halloween was crazy i had fun wat about u


----------



## BIGRUBE644

*WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMES BIKES... WHO'S ROLLIN TO TRAFFIC SHOW...*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Nov 2 2010, 02:14 PM~18968757
> *WHAT IT DEW GOODTIMES BIKES...  WHO'S ROLLIN TO TRAFFIC SHOW...
> *


WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONES WEEK IS GOING GOOD. GETING READY FOR THE SHOW ON SUN. :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Nov 2 2010, 02:14 PM~18968757
> *<span style='color:blue'>might be there*


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Sup GT* :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 2 2010, 06:50 PM~18970812
> *Sup GT :wave:
> *



whats up homie.


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 2 2010, 02:11 PM~18968734
> *i been great just waitn for the lil one to come out... my halloween was crazy i had fun wat about u
> *


How exciting is the baby almost due and well my Halloween was good now just getting ready for the NeXT show


----------



## -GT- RAY

WAT UP WAT UP GOODTIMERS.....


----------



## -GT- RAY

SO GOODTIMERS I WAS JUST WONDERING WAT CATEGORY AM I IN CUZ I BEEN TOLD LIKE 3 DIFFERENT ONES....SO I JUST WANTED TO KNOW


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18972836
> *SO GOODTIMERS I WAS JUST WONDERING WAT CATEGORY AM I IN CUZ I BEEN TOLD LIKE 3 DIFFERENT ONES....SO I JUST WANTED TO KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im pretty sure your in semi becuz you have 2 modifications to your body.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

good morning gtimers :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18972836
> *SO GOODTIMERS I WAS JUST WONDERING WAT CATEGORY AM I IN CUZ I BEEN TOLD LIKE 3 DIFFERENT ONES....SO I JUST WANTED TO KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Semi


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOODMORNING GT FAM. HERES A LIL UPDATE OF MY FRAME GETTING REDONE DUE TO MINOR PIANT ISSUES THAT IS NOT UP TO GT STANDARDS. THIS FRAME WILL COME OUT IN MID 2011.ILL KEEP YOULL POSTED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 2 2010, 09:52 PM~18972552
> *How exciting is the baby almost due and well my Halloween was good now just getting ready for the NeXT show
> *



yea she should be due this month any time now. :biggrin: thats cool im tryn to get one bike ready for nov21 and waitn for my other bike to come in so i could build up quick .. are u going to traffic


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 3 2010, 08:20 AM~18974517
> *GOODMORNING GT FAM. HERES A LIL UPDATE OF MY FRAME GETTING REDONE DUE TO MINOR PIANT ISSUES THAT IS NOT UP TO GT STANDARDS. THIS FRAME WILL COME OUT IN MID 2011.ILL KEEP YOULL POSTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18972836
> *SO GOODTIMERS I WAS JUST WONDERING WAT CATEGORY AM I IN CUZ I BEEN TOLD LIKE 3 DIFFERENT ONES....SO I JUST WANTED TO KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



semi...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 3 2010, 07:13 AM~18974128
> *good morning gtimers :wave:
> *



good morning how r u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 3 2010, 08:20 AM~18974517
> *GOODMORNING GT FAM. HERES A LIL UPDATE OF MY FRAME GETTING REDONE DUE TO MINOR PIANT ISSUES THAT IS NOT UP TO GT STANDARDS. THIS FRAME WILL COME OUT IN MID 2011.ILL KEEP YOULL POSTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie u should send it out here in cali we will hook u up with turtle and pintripe or what ever your ideal is..


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HELLO TO ALL GTIMERS!
LOVIN THEM PICS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 3 2010, 09:20 AM~18974517
> *GOODMORNING GT FAM. HERES A LIL UPDATE OF MY FRAME GETTING REDONE DUE TO MINOR PIANT ISSUES THAT IS NOT UP TO GT STANDARDS. THIS FRAME WILL COME OUT IN MID 2011.ILL KEEP YOULL POSTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN GOOD!!!! :wow: 
HOWS THE FAMILY! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 3 2010, 11:51 AM~18976053
> *looks good homie u should send it out here in cali we will hook u up with turtle and pintripe or what ever your ideal is..
> *



THANK YOU G YA IM STILL LOOKING AROUND MY AREA BUT I ALWAYS WANTED TURTLE TO DO HIS MAGIC ON THIS ONE. LET ME SEE WHAT I FIND HERE IN TX BCS I WANT THIS ONE OUT A.S.A.P. I MIGHT HIT UP THE LEAL BROTHERS THEY DO SOME CRAZY STUFF. ILL KEEP YOU POSTED WITH UPDATES GT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 12:22 PM~18976279
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!!! :wow:
> HOWS THE FAMILY! :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: HEY WENDY I WAS JUST TALKING TO MY WIFE ABOUT YOU.WE WAS LIKE HOPE SHES DOING OK. THANK YOU I JUST WANT TO BE READY FOR WHEN OUR TIME COMES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 12:22 PM~18976279
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!!! :wow:
> HOWS THE FAMILY! :biggrin:
> *



AND MY FAMILY IS DOING GREAT OUR NEW BORN JUST HAS ALOT OF ENERGY SHES JUST AWEAK AND LOOKING AROUND AND MY 3 OTHER KIDDOS ARE HAPPY SEEING ME PLAY WITH MY NEW TOY A (NEW WELDER) TIME TO MAKE MORE GT RIDES


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

IM  GLAD EVERYONE IS GOOD DO YOU
HAVE ANY PICS OF YOUR LITTLE ONE......WHATS HER NAME?
WOW :0 A WELDER!!! :cheesy: CONGRATS ON BOTH THINGS
TELL YOUR WIFE HELLO AND CONGRATULATIONS FOR ME....


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I WANT TO WISH A GT MEMBER ALEX (LUCKY CHARM) A VERY HAPPY 19TH BIRTH DAY! 
BEST WISHES TO YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 01:21 PM~18976650
> *I WANT TO WISH A GT MEMBER ALEX (LUCKY CHARM) A VERY HAPPY 19TH BIRTH DAY!
> BEST WISHES TO YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 01:21 PM~18976650
> *I WANT TO WISH A GT MEMBER ALEX (LUCKY CHARM) A VERY HAPPY 19TH BIRTH DAY!
> BEST WISHES TO YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2 happy b-day alex may you have the greatest b-day and more to come :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 3 2010, 10:32 AM~18975396
> *
> *



WAT IT DEW FLEET HOW YOU BEEN BRO. WE CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY'S CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 01:21 PM~18976650
> *I WANT TO WISH A GT MEMBER ALEX (LUCKY CHARM) A VERY HAPPY 19TH BIRTH DAY!
> BEST WISHES TO YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy birthday alex


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 12:46 PM~18976448
> *IM    GLAD EVERYONE IS GOOD DO YOU
> HAVE ANY PICS OF YOUR LITTLE ONE......WHATS HER NAME?
> WOW :0  A WELDER!!! :cheesy:  CONGRATS ON BOTH THINGS
> TELL YOUR WIFE HELLO AND CONGRATULATIONS FOR ME....
> *








































HER NAME IS AUDREY AND MY WIFE SAID HI WENDY THIS SUNDAY IS MY FIRST SHOW WITH SOME OF HECTORS PARTS BUT ALL GOLD AND FRAME IS MINE HOPE I TAKE SOMETHING HOME GT UP. THOSE WERE HER WORDS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 3 2010, 02:57 PM~18977284
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET HOW YOU BEEN BRO. WE CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY'S CAR SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WE ALL GONNA B BUSY AT DIFFERENT SHOWS~!>....GOODTIMES WILL B REPPIN EVERYWHERE THIS WEEKEND...MAKE SURE EVERYBODY TAKE SOME PICTURES N POST THEM UP!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 12:21 PM~18976270
> *HELLO TO ALL GTIMERS!
> LOVIN THEM PICS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :cheesy:
> *



hello wendy how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 3 2010, 12:22 PM~18976282
> *THANK YOU G YA IM STILL LOOKING AROUND MY AREA BUT I ALWAYS WANTED TURTLE TO DO HIS MAGIC ON THIS ONE. LET ME SEE WHAT I FIND HERE IN TX BCS I WANT THIS ONE OUT A.S.A.P. I MIGHT HIT UP THE LEAL BROTHERS THEY DO SOME CRAZY STUFF. ILL KEEP YOU POSTED WITH UPDATES GT UP  :thumbsup:
> *



cool cool cant wait to see it finish the way u want it done....let me know on the laser cut parts.. if u want the engraving my homie could do ur parts cheap raw metal..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 3 2010, 01:21 PM~18976650
> *I WANT TO WISH A GT MEMBER ALEX (LUCKY CHARM) A VERY HAPPY 19TH BIRTH DAY!
> BEST WISHES TO YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



happy birthday homie,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 3 2010, 04:38 PM~18978082
> *:wave:
> *



whats up g


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 4 2010, 11:01 AM~18984441
> *DAMN WE ALL GONNA B BUSY AT DIFFERENT SHOWS~!>....GOODTIMES WILL B REPPIN EVERYWHERE THIS WEEKEND...MAKE SURE EVERYBODY TAKE SOME PICTURES N POST THEM UP!!....
> *



YES SIR COAST TO COAST GOTTA REP TO THE FULLEST AND YEA ILL MAKE SURE WE TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 4 2010, 11:30 AM~18984666
> *YES SIR COAST TO COAST GOTTA REP TO THE FULLEST AND YEA ILL MAKE SURE WE TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 4 2010, 11:14 AM~18984546
> *cool cool cant wait to see it finish the way u want it done....let me know on  the laser cut parts.. if u want the engraving my homie could do ur parts cheap raw metal..
> *



KOOL IM STILL AT LEVEL 1 THEN FULL SPEED AFTER THAT. ILL HIT YOU UP FOR PRICES ON THE ENGRAVING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 4 2010, 11:33 AM~18984676
> *KOOL IM STILL AT LEVEL 1 THEN FULL SPEED AFTER THAT. ILL HIT YOU UP FOR PRICES ON THE ENGRAVING
> *



MY BAD I WROTE THAT WRONG.. I MEAN HOOK UP ON LASER CUTS NOT ENGRAVING.SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 4 2010, 12:59 PM~18985276
> *MY BAD I WROTE THAT WRONG.. I MEAN HOOK UP ON LASER CUTS NOT ENGRAVING.SORRY :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: KOOL YOU GOT SOME ONE ELSE PM ME INFO PLEASE


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 4 2010, 01:30 PM~18984666
> *YES SIR COAST TO COAST GOTTA REP TO THE FULLEST AND YEA ILL MAKE SURE WE TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP
> *


YEA WE OUT HERE GOT A SHOW ON SUNDAY TOO HOMIES BIKE IS GETTIN PAINTED AN MURALED OUT FOR THE SHOW GOING WIT AZTECA THEME POST PICS ON SATURDAY WHEN ITS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 4 2010, 09:07 PM~18989921
> *YEA WE OUT HERE GOT A SHOW ON SUNDAY  TOO HOMIES  BIKE IS GETTIN PAINTED AN MURALED OUT  FOR THE SHOW  GOING WIT AZTECA  THEME POST PICS ON SATURDAY WHEN ITS DONE  :biggrin:
> *



NOW WE TALKING GT COAST TO COAST. POST SOME UPDATE PICS BROTHER. HOW MANY BIKES ARE IN YOUR CHAPTER?


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 3 2010, 08:47 AM~18974707
> *yea she should be due this month any time now. :biggrin:  thats cool im tryn to get one bike ready for nov21 and waitn for my other bike to come in so i could build up quick .. are u going to traffic
> *


Yeah I am. Are u going which bike is the one ur working on now


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

headin to stylistics with the cars this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

GEETING READY FOR THAT TRAFFIC SHOW THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TO ALL THE GTIMERS GOING TO SHOWS THIS WEEKEND PLEASE BE SAFE AND GOOD LUCK. GT TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 6 2010, 05:26 AM~18999846
> *Good morning GT family :biggrin:
> *



MORNING FULLTIMER :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

TIME TO CLEAN UP THE BIKE FOR TOMORRROW!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

good evening gtimers my sis & mom placed for their cars today :biggrin:
how did you guys do?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 7 2010, 06:50 PM~19010816
> *good evening gtimers my sis & mom placed for their cars today :biggrin:
> how did you guys do?
> *


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 7 2010, 06:50 PM~19010816
> *good evening gtimers my sis & mom placed for their cars today :biggrin:
> how did you guys do?
> *



:thumbsup: AND WE TOOK 2ND AND 3RD  ITS KOOL WE GETTING THERE LIL BY LIL GT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 7 2010, 06:56 PM~19010885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD O.C :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956

PICS OF YESTERDAYS SHOW WIFE TOOK 2ND AND STEVEN 3RD GREAT JOB KEEP PUSHING


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 7 2010, 06:50 PM~19010816
> *good evening gtimers my sis & mom placed for their cars today :biggrin:
> how did you guys do?
> *


WUZ UP!!!...WE ALL DID GOOD!!...BROUGHT HOME A FEW TROPHIES!....WE WERE LOOKING GOOD...ILL POST PICS TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

A PIC I FOUND


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

SOME PICS OF YESTERDAYS SHOW


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD JOB TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT DID THERE THANG AND CONGRATS TO THE PEOPLE THAT WON.. I TOOK MY BIKE OUT TO A PARADE. I CANT POST PICS. BUT IF SOMEONE HAS AN EMAIL I CAN SEND THEM TO.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 8 2010, 07:14 PM~19019995
> *GOOD JOB TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS THAT DID THERE THANG AND CONGRATS TO THE PEOPLE THAT WON.. I TOOK MY BIKE OUT TO A PARADE. I CANT POST PICS. BUT IF SOMEONE HAS AN EMAIL I CAN SEND THEM TO.
> *



ILL BE HERE IN MY OFFICE FOR LIKE 2 MORE HOURSOR SO . SEND IT IF YOU WANT [email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19020026
> *ILL BE HERE IN MY OFFICE FOR LIKE 2 MORE HOURSOR SO . SEND IT IF YOU WANT [email protected]
> *


I HAVE LIKE 7 PICS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 8 2010, 07:27 PM~19020122
> *I HAVE LIKE 7 PICS.
> *


MY BAD SENT U LIKE 4 PICS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

FOR THE HOMIE LIL "G"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 8 2010, 08:18 PM~19020637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE HOMIE LIL "G"
> *



THANKS ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WAS SCARED TO RIDE THE BIKE BUT I WAS LIKE F IT... GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 8 2010, 08:21 PM~19020665
> *THANKS ...
> *



YOUR WELCOME ANYTIME GT UP


----------



## -GT- RAY

*NEXT OFF TO GET A FEW MORE GOLD PARTS AND MORE PINSTRIPING*


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 8 2010, 08:23 PM~19020688
> *I WAS SCARED TO RIDE THE BIKE BUT I WAS LIKE F IT... GT 4 LIFE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT FEELS GOOD WHEN U RIDE EM!!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 8 2010, 09:24 PM~19021237
> *NEXT OFF TO GET A FEW MORE GOLD PARTS AND MORE PINSTRIPING
> *


I WANNA CONGRATULATE U LIL HOMIE FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW...UVE DONE A LOT TO UR BIKE SINCE U GOT THE FRAME!!....I SEE U PUTTING MORE UPGRADES EVERYTIME U SHOW IT....ALSO UR DAD FOR SUPPORTING U A LOT!!...AS A FAMILY EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE HOMIE....THE BEST PART I LIKED ABOUT U IS WHEN I SAW THAT LITTLE ENVELOPE U GOT THAT SAID BIKE MONEY!!!....THAT GOT ME A BIG SMILE...UR BIKE IS GETTING THERE!!...GOT A LOT OF ATTENTION AT THE SHOW N THATS HOW IT SUPPOSE TO BE!!...NOT ABOUT THE TROPHY BUT HAVING A GOODTIME REPPING THE GT!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2010, 01:21 PM~19026209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2010, 10:47 AM~19025139
> *I WANNA CONGRATULATE U LIL HOMIE FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW...UVE DONE A LOT TO UR BIKE SINCE U GOT THE FRAME!!....I SEE U PUTTING MORE UPGRADES EVERYTIME U SHOW IT....ALSO UR DAD FOR SUPPORTING U A LOT!!...AS A FAMILY EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE HOMIE....THE BEST PART I LIKED ABOUT U IS WHEN I SAW THAT LITTLE ENVELOPE U GOT THAT SAID BIKE MONEY!!!....THAT GOT ME A BIG SMILE...UR BIKE IS GETTING THERE!!...GOT A LOT OF ATTENTION AT THE SHOW N THATS HOW IT SUPPOSE TO BE!!...NOT ABOUT THE TROPHY BUT HAVING A GOODTIME REPPING THE GT!!!...
> *


YUP AND I GOTTA SAY THANKS TO ALL THE GOODTIMES FAMILY FOR SUPPORTING AND BELIVING IN ME....AND YEA LITTLE BY LITTLE I WILL BE STANDING NEXT TO ALL OF YU GUYS HOLD OUR TROPHIES....GOODTIMES #1


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 9 2010, 08:01 PM~19029429
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP FAMILIA CERVANTES!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 9 2010, 10:22 PM~19030661
> *YUP AND I GOTTA SAY THANKS TO ALL THE GOODTIMES FAMILY FOR SUPPORTING AND BELIVING IN ME....AND YEA LITTLE BY LITTLE I WILL BE STANDING NEXT TO ALL OF YU GUYS HOLD OUR TROPHIES....GOODTIMES #1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

hey everyone looking good up there talk to you soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 10 2010, 10:32 AM~19033628
> *hey everyone  looking good up there  talk to you soon
> *


DAMN G!!!....WHERE HAVE U BEEN?


----------



## lesstime

lost the net and got a job ill be back soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 10 2010, 10:37 AM~19033663
> *lost the net and got a job ill be back soon
> *


CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks trying to get moved up now  MANAGER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 10 2010, 10:40 AM~19033697
> *thanks trying to get moved up now   MANAGER
> *


MIRALO!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2010, 10:43 AM~19033711
> *MIRALO!!!.... :biggrin:
> *


??? WHATS THAT MEAN???? like kiss ass or something lol no not me just know how to work and get shit done when and before asked lol hows every one been good i hope hows all the new babys on here ??? conggrats


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 10 2010, 10:57 AM~19033811
> *??? WHATS THAT MEAN???? like kiss ass or something lol  no not me  just know how to work and get shit done when and before asked lol  hows every one been good i hope hows all the new babys on here ???  conggrats
> *


IT MEANS LOOK AT U!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTMFT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2010, 10:10 AM~19033477
> *WUZ UP FAMILIA CERVANTES!!!! :cheesy:
> *



HEY WUZ UP WHAT ARE U UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 10 2010, 06:27 PM~19036943
> *HEY WUZ UP WHAT ARE U UP TO
> *


THINKIN BOUT ROLLIN ON SUNDAY WITH U GUYS.... :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2010, 08:44 PM~19038230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIRME BIKE IF U EVA WANNA SELL THAT STEERING WHEEL LET ME KNW LOL SERIO THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK BAD ASS ON MA BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 10 2010, 08:37 PM~19038170
> *THINKIN BOUT ROLLIN ON SUNDAY WITH U GUYS.... :cheesy:
> *



WHATS CRACKN ON SUNDAY :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 10 2010, 08:55 PM~19038359
> *WHATS CRACKN ON SUNDAY  :0
> *


THE SANTANA SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 11 2010, 12:48 PM~19043436
> *THE SANTANA SHOW
> *



I WANT TO GO BUT I HAVE SOME PARTS GETTING PLATED FOR THE ORANG BIKE STILL NO RIMS YET...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT. GT BIKES.....


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family heading to work. Who is going to the Santa Ana show this weekend?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 12 2010, 06:13 AM~19049902
> *Good morning GT family heading to work. Who is going to the Santa Ana show this weekend?
> *


GONNA BE THERE TAKIN THE BIKE OUT FINALLY SINCE VEGAS !!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT FOR MY FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

HEY WHAT OTHER G TIMERS REPPIN AT THE SANTANA CAR/BIKE SHOW THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 12 2010, 09:39 AM~19051001
> *TTT FOR MY FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHATS UP HOTSHOT HOW YOU'VE BEEN??


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 12 2010, 09:40 AM~19051018
> *HEY WHATS UP HOTSHOT HOW YOU'VE BEEN??
> *



HEY THERE GTIMER :wave: WE DOING GOOD. JUST FINISHING SOME DISPLAY TOUCH UPS FOR THE NOV 20TH CAR SHOW COMEING UP. WE GOTS TO REP TO THE FULLEST :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 12 2010, 09:38 AM~19050992
> *GONNA BE THERE TAKIN THE BIKE OUT FINALLY SINCE VEGAS !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH TO ENTER A BIKE AT THE LA SPORTS ARENA SHOW ON THE DAY OF.???


----------



## David Cervantes

> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH TO ENTER A BIKE AT THE LA SPORTS ARENA SHOW ON THE DAY OF.???
> [/quote.
> 
> Yea at the show is 30-40 dollars. For a bike


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family hope everyone has a good weekend. Geting ready to represent good times tomorrow at the Santa Ana show.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 12 2010, 10:52 AM~19051613
> *HEY THERE GTIMER  :wave:  WE DOING GOOD. JUST FINISHING SOME DISPLAY TOUCH UPS FOR THE NOV 20TH CAR SHOW COMEING UP. WE GOTS TO REP TO THE FULLEST  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

TTT SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW AT THE SANTANA SHOWW :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW MUCH TO ENTER A BIKE AT THE LA SPORTS ARENA SHOW ON THE DAY OF.???
> [/quote.
> 
> Yea at the show is 30-40 dollars. For a bike
> 
> 
> 
> kool thanks david
Click to expand...


----------



## Born 2 Die

i heard u guys got chapter in miami now hopefully i could join this is wat i got its getting redone soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 12:20 PM~19059155
> *i heard u guys got chapter in miami now hopefully i could join this is wat i got its getting redone soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YES SIR. YOUR BIKE IS NICE.. BY THE WAY MY NAME IS PAUL JR EAST LOS CHAPTER.. WHATS URS.


----------



## Born 2 Die

hey homey im laz down here from miami i been lookin into u guys a while now and i was wayting to get my bike on point and have something to bring to the table u know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 01:08 PM~19059425
> *hey homey im laz down here from miami i been lookin into u guys a while now and i was wayting to get my bike on point and have something to bring to the table u know
> *



THATS COOL HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOUR INTERRESTED IN THE FAMILY.  AND NICE TO MEET U. WHAT YOURS PLANS FOR YOUR BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 13 2010, 06:48 AM~19057858
> *Good morning GT family hope everyone  has a good weekend. Geting ready to represent good times tomorrow at the Santa Ana show.
> *


ILL CALL U ALRATO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2010, 02:32 PM~19059841
> *ILL CALL U ALRATO!
> *



WHATS UP G ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 13 2010, 11:54 AM~19059054
> *kool thanks david
> *



HEY U STILL WANT TO CONTINETAL KIT SO I KNOW TO BRING IT TO STREET LOW.


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2010, 03:14 PM~19059438
> *THATS COOL HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOUR INTERRESTED IN THE FAMILY.   AND NICE TO MEET U.  WHAT YOURS PLANS FOR YOUR BIKE.
> *


ORALE HOMIES NICE SEEING MIAMI BRINGING SOME MORE PEOPLE IN 
WATS UP GOODTIMERS FLORIDA CHECKIN


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 05:04 PM~19060532
> *ORALE HOMIES  NICE  SEEING MIAMI BRINGING SOME MORE PEOPLE IN
> WATS UP GOODTIMERS  FLORIDA CHECKIN
> *


hey whats up? :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2010, 03:01 PM~19059966
> *HEY U STILL WANT TO CONTINETAL KIT SO I KNOW TO BRING IT TO STREET LOW.
> *


yea take it i'll be there.....and its $40 right


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 12:20 PM~19059155
> *i heard u guys got chapter in miami now hopefully i could join this is wat i got its getting redone soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats up im raymond from the inland empire chapter....nice bike


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:15 PM~19062204
> *wats up im raymond from the inland empire chapter....nice bike
> *


thanks man im laz nice to meet u


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 11:28 PM~19062991
> *thanks man im laz nice to meet u
> *


so yu gunna roll with the gtimers in florida or wat.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 14 2010, 01:50 PM~19065710
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS....
> *


JUST CHILLIN.....IT WAS GREAT KICKIN IT WITH THE OC CHAPTER TODAY!!!....CONGRATZ TO EVERYBODY WHO PLACED!!!...


----------



## lesstime

what good GT????


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 14 2010, 01:42 AM~19063554
> *so yu gunna roll with the gtimers in florida or wat.???
> *


u got that right homey just wanna redo the bike do :biggrin: :biggrin: before u know


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 13 2010, 10:35 AM~19058711
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS.  :biggrin:
> *



WAT IT DEW G. HAS YOUR BABY BEEN BORN YET?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 12:20 PM~19059155
> *i heard u guys got chapter in miami now hopefully i could join this is wat i got its getting redone soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WAT IT DEW HOMIE IM WOODY FROM LAREDO TX PROSPECT CHAPTER.WELCOME TO THE GT FAM BAM.GLAD YOU MADE A WISE CHOISE AND YOULL NEVER LOOK BACK I PROMISE YOU THAT.  GET AT LIL G FOR DETIALS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 13 2010, 02:32 PM~19059841
> *ILL CALL U ALRATO!
> *



WAS GOOD FLEET :wave: WHEN ARE YOU SALEING YOUR SEAT :biggrin: JK BUT ITS WORHT MILLIONS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 13 2010, 05:04 PM~19060532
> *ORALE HOMIES  NICE  SEEING MIAMI BRINGING SOME MORE PEOPLE IN
> WATS UP GOODTIMERS  FLORIDA CHECKIN
> *



Q-VO FLORIDA :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:15 PM~19062204
> *wats up im raymond from the inland empire chapter....nice bike
> *



WAS GOOD RAYMOND I THINK WE NEVER MET. BUT WHAT THE HELL :biggrin: IM WOODY FROM LAREDO TX :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 14 2010, 10:30 PM~19069589
> *what good GT????
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: LOOK WHOS BACK :biggrin: WHAT IT DEW LESSTIME WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU?


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 09:24 AM~19071679
> *WAT IT DEW HOMIE IM WOODY FROM LAREDO TX PROSPECT CHAPTER.WELCOME TO THE GT FAM BAM.GLAD YOU MADE A WISE CHOISE AND YOULL NEVER LOOK BACK I PROMISE YOU THAT.   GET AT LIL G FOR DETIALS
> *


WAT UP BIG HOMEY IM NICE TO MEET U YEA I BEEN LOOKING INTO THIS FAM FOR A LONG TIME NOW AND LIKE MIAMI DINT HAVE ONE THAT WAT WAS KEEPING ME BACK BUT NOW THE WAIT IS OVER MA BOY CLADIO IS THE PRES. BUT I WANNA REDO THE BIKE BEFORE I TAKE THAT STEP U KNOW TO HAVE SOMETHING LOOKING RIGHT TO BRING TO THE TABLE......


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 15 2010, 09:55 AM~19071870
> *WAT UP BIG HOMEY IM NICE TO MEET U YEA I BEEN LOOKING INTO THIS FAM FOR A LONG TIME NOW AND LIKE MIAMI DINT HAVE ONE THAT WAT WAS KEEPING ME BACK BUT NOW THE WAIT IS OVER MA BOY CLADIO IS THE PRES. BUT I WANNA REDO THE BIKE BEFORE I TAKE THAT STEP U KNOW TO HAVE SOMETHING LOOKING RIGHT TO BRING TO THE TABLE......
> *



THATS KOOL GLAD YOU MADE SOME HOME WORK ON US. WE LIKE FULLTIMERS /LIFETIMERS AS IN GOODTIMES IS THERE LAST STOP AND WHEN SOMEONE DOES HOME WORK ON GT THAT MEANS THEY ARE TRUE TO THIS FAM. ABOUT YOUR BIKE GETTING REDONE THATS KOOL I THINK YOU KNOW OUR STANDARDS BY NOW.IF NOT HIT UP OUR BIKE REPS. KEEP PUSHING, KEEP THOSE PROGRESS PICS COMEING AND AGIAN WELCOME TO THE MIGHTY GT  

ANY HELP ON ANYTHING I CAN HELP YOU WITH HIT ME UP.DONT BE SHY WE FAMILY :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 09:26 AM~19071691
> *WAS GOOD FLEET  :wave:  WHEN ARE YOU SALEING YOUR SEAT  :biggrin:  JK BUT ITS WORHT MILLIONS.
> *


BIKE MIGHT BE LEAVING THE GT FAM SOON!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2010, 10:58 AM~19072330
> *BIKE MIGHT BE LEAVING THE GT FAM SOON!
> *



 DAM WHY IS THAT?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 11:07 AM~19072409
> *  DAM WHY IS THAT?
> *


TIME FOR FLEETANGEL TO COME OUT N PLAY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2010, 11:08 AM~19072415
> *TIME FOR FLEETANGEL TO COME OUT N PLAY!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: NICE COME UP 2011 HERE WE COME :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 11:09 AM~19072428
> *:cheesy:  NICE COME UP 2011 HERE WE COME :biggrin:
> *


YUP!!....THIS BIKE PUT A LOT FOR GOODTIMES IN ONE YEAR!!...N I GOT A GOOD OFFER FOR IT...SO THATS A CHANCE TO BRING OUT MY OTHER BIKE THATS BEEN WAITING FOR SO LONG TO BE FINISHED!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2010, 11:15 AM~19072488
> *YUP!!....THIS BIKE PUT A LOT FOR GOODTIMES IN ONE YEAR!!...N I GOT A GOOD OFFER FOR IT...SO THATS A CHANCE TO BRING OUT MY OTHER BIKE THATS BEEN WAITING FOR SO LONG TO BE FINISHED!!
> *



HELL YEA GO FOR IT AND YEA THAT BIKE PUT IN LOTS OF GT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 11:19 AM~19072518
> *HELL YEA GO FOR IT AND YEA THAT BIKE PUT IN LOTS OF GT WORK  :thumbsup:
> *


THE STREETLOW SHOW WILL BE ITS LAST!!...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 15 2010, 11:21 AM~19072531
> *THE STREETLOW SHOW WILL BE ITS LAST!!...
> *



 LOSE SOME TO WIN SOME. TAKE LOTS OF PICS FLEET STYLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 11:27 AM~19072587
> *  LOSE SOME TO WIN SOME. TAKE LOTS OF PICS FLEET STYLE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

GOOD AFTERNOON TO ALL!
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THAT HIT THE SHOWS YOU ALL LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HOTSHOT956, MRS.GOODTIMES818

WENDY IS IN THE HOUSE :cheesy: WAS GOOD WENDY HOW YOU BEEN? GOOD TO SEE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 4 2010, 09:00 AM~18983081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HER NAME IS AUDREY AND MY WIFE SAID HI WENDY THIS SUNDAY IS MY FIRST SHOW WITH SOME OF HECTORS PARTS BUT ALL GOLD AND FRAME IS MINE HOPE I TAKE SOMETHING HOME GT UP. THOSE WERE HER WORDS
> *


AWWWWWH! SHE IS SOOO CUTE WHAT A BEAUTIFUL ANGEL TAKE CARE OF HER VERY GOOD.....
.SO HOW DID YOUR WIFE DO AT THE SHOW ANY PICS?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2010, 01:18 PM~19073468
> *AWWWWWH! SHE IS SOOO CUTE WHAT A BEAUTIFUL ANGEL TAKE CARE OF HER VERY GOOD.....
> .SO HOW DID YOUR WIFE DO AT THE SHOW ANY PICS?
> *



THANK YOU WENDY I WILL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO KEEP MY KIDDOS HAPPY AND YES MY WIFE TOOK 3RD. WE ARE WORKING ON SOME GOLD RIMS,SPEAR TIRE AND SEAT BCS SHE DOENST HAVE NONE SO SHES USEING MINE.THATS WHY HER BIKE LOOKS LIKE IF ITS HOTSHOT BUT ITS NOT.






































OOH AND STEVEN TOOK 2ND HIS A GTIMER ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 14 2010, 08:44 PM~19068541
> *JUST CHILLIN.....IT WAS GREAT KICKIN IT WITH THE OC CHAPTER TODAY!!!....CONGRATZ TO EVERYBODY WHO PLACED!!!...
> *



YOU GOT ANY PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 14 2010, 10:30 PM~19069589
> *what good GT????
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE. HOW U AN UR FAMILY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 09:21 AM~19071662
> *WAT IT DEW G. HAS YOUR BABY BEEN BORN YET?
> *



NOT YET HOPEFULLY SOON CANT WAIT TO SHE OUT. SHE BEEN HAVING ALOT CONTRACTIONS. HOPEFULLY THIS WEEK OR NEXT WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 15 2010, 01:14 PM~19073427
> *GOOD AFTERNOON TO ALL!
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THAT HIT THE SHOWS YOU ALL LOOKIN GOOD!
> *



HELLO HOW R U ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

I WANT TO THANKED ORENGE COUNTY CHAPTER FOR MAKING US FELL LIKE HOME I WANT TO THANKED THEM FOR GIVING US A HAND AFTER THE SHOW WITH OUR STUFF WE HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THEM. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 01:27 PM~19073521
> *THANK YOU WENDY I WILL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO KEEP MY KIDDOS HAPPY AND YES MY WIFE TOOK 3RD. WE ARE WORKING ON SOME GOLD RIMS,SPEAR TIRE AND SEAT BCS SHE DOENST HAVE NONE SO SHES USEING MINE.THATS WHY HER BIKE LOOKS LIKE IF ITS HOTSHOT BUT ITS NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH AND STEVEN TOOK 2ND HIS A GTIMER ALSO :biggrin:
> *


the bikes looking right homey ccongrats


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 10:32 AM~19072134
> *THATS KOOL GLAD YOU MADE SOME HOME WORK ON US. WE LIKE FULLTIMERS /LIFETIMERS AS IN GOODTIMES IS THERE LAST STOP AND WHEN SOMEONE DOES HOME WORK ON GT THAT MEANS THEY ARE TRUE TO THIS FAM. ABOUT YOUR BIKE GETTING REDONE THATS KOOL I THINK YOU KNOW OUR STANDARDS BY NOW.IF NOT HIT UP OUR BIKE REPS. KEEP PUSHING, KEEP THOSE PROGRESS PICS COMEING AND AGIAN WELCOME TO THE MIGHTY GT
> 
> ANY HELP ON ANYTHING I CAN HELP YOU WITH HIT ME UP.DONT BE SHY WE FAMILY :h5:
> *


thats wats up homey to the top with out breaks same here wen u need anything just hit me up and maybe some day we get to meet


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 13 2010, 11:28 PM~19062991
> *thanks man im laz nice to meet u
> *


hey im Gaby from the orange county chapter..your bike is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 16 2010, 08:10 AM~19081032
> *hey im Gaby from the orange county chapter..your bike is looking good :thumbsup:
> *


thank homey hopefully everything goes and 2011 we even better back out


----------



## Born 2 Die

the way its looking right now have sitting in the living room gonna take her apart den off to the paint shop


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 07:57 AM~19080980
> *the bikes looking right homey ccongrats
> *


THANX BRO LIL BY LIL WE GETTING THERE ITS A GOODTIMES THING  

HERES MY OTHER MEMBER JOSE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 08:03 AM~19080998
> *thats wats up homey to the top with out breaks same here wen u need anything just hit me up and maybe some day we get to meet
> *



YES SIR VEGAS IS THE PLACE PM SENT


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 16 2010, 09:18 AM~19081415
> *THANX BRO LIL BY LIL WE GETTING THERE ITS A GOODTIMES THING
> 
> HERES MY OTHER MEMBER JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bike looking right man


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 09:23 AM~19081444
> *that bike looking right man
> *



THANX ITS GETTING SOME TOUCH UPS TO BE UP TO GT STANDARDS 110% :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 16 2010, 09:21 AM~19081436
> *YES SIR VEGAS IS THE PLACE PM SENT
> *


hopefully we will get there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 09:26 AM~19081461
> *hopefully we will get there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ILL BE THERE 4 SURE NEXT YEAR. THIS YEAR I COULDNT MAKE IT TO MUCH GOING ON. BUT ITS ON NEXT YEAR IF GOD LETS US :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 16 2010, 09:28 AM~19081475
> *ILL BE THERE 4 SURE NEXT YEAR. THIS YEAR I COULDNT MAKE IT TO MUCH GOING ON. BUT ITS ON NEXT YEAR IF GOD LETS US :biggrin:
> *


amen to that ....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 09:31 AM~19081493
> *amen to that ....
> *



X2 AMEN :biggrin: SO HOW MANY CAR SHOWS YOU GUYS GET A MONTH?


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 16 2010, 09:35 AM~19081514
> *X2 AMEN :biggrin:  SO HOW MANY CAR SHOWS YOU GUYS GET A MONTH?
> *


we really havent had alot but we steoing up the game lately we just had a ride out and we have the uce picnic coming out dec.30


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 09:44 AM~19081580
> *we really havent had alot but we steoing up the game lately we just had a ride out and we have the uce picnic coming out dec.30
> *



YA IVE SEEN PICS OF THE MIA LINE UP AND DAM ITS CLEAN. SAME HERE ITS KIND OF SLOW IN MY AREA BUT GOOD SHOWS OUT IN SAN ANTONIO TX ABOUT 2 1/2 HOURS AWAY :happysad: IT SUCKS THAT WE HAVE TO TRAVEL NEXT YEAR ALOT BUT FUCK IT WHATEVER IT TAKES :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 16 2010, 09:49 AM~19081610
> *YA IVE SEEN PICS OF THE MIA LINE UP AND DAM ITS CLEAN. SAME HERE ITS KIND OF SLOW IN MY AREA BUT GOOD SHOWS OUT IN SAN ANTONIO TX ABOUT 2 1/2 HOURS AWAY  :happysad:  IT SUCKS THAT WE HAVE TO TRAVEL NEXT YEAR ALOT BUT FUCK IT WHATEVER IT TAKES  :biggrin:
> *


foreal we here get dem in the area but like we tryin to bring lowriders back and bring down the sizes on the rims many people are coming back to lowriding but hopefully 2011 miami gets way better .....and the lowrider tours comes back to florida...


----------



## 96lincoln

WAASSSUP HOMIES I HAVENT POSTED ANY PICS YET BUT HERES SOME FROM THE LAST SHOW MY CAR AND BIKE :biggrin: Q-VO GOODTIMERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 09:53 AM~19081640
> *foreal we here get dem in the area but like we tryin to bring lowriders back and bring down the sizes on the rims many people are coming back to lowriding but hopefully 2011 miami gets way better .....and the lowrider tours comes back to florida...
> *



SAME THING HERE BUT WE HAD LOTS OF LOWRIDERS IN SAN ANTONIO. I MEAN THE SHOW WOULD BE SOLD OUT AND FLOODED WITH LOWRIDERS. BUT IDK WHAT HAPPEN THAT THEY STOP COMEING DOWN HERE .SO ALL THE GOOD SHOWS ARE TO FAR FROM US. AND YA BIG RIMS LOL THEY SAY WE OLD SCHOOL THAT THE GAME HAS CHANGE AND I TELL THEM IT CHANGE FOR YOU HOMIE. THEY AINT NOTHING CLOSE TO LOWRIDERING. I MEAN YOU GUYS BUY NEW CARS AND GO TO RENT A TIRE AND SLAP THOSE BIG RIMS AND WE START FROM ZERO.NOW WHOS LOST :biggrin: I MEAN I LOVE BALLER TRUCKS SLAMED TO THE FLOOR. BUT WHEN THEY TALK ABOUT US ITS ON :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 16 2010, 10:02 AM~19081713
> *SAME THING HERE BUT WE HAD LOTS OF LOWRIDERS IN SAN ANTONIO. I MEAN THE SHOW WOULD BE SOLD OUT AND FLOODED WITH LOWRIDERS. BUT IDK WHAT HAPPEN THAT THEY STOP COMEING  DOWN HERE .SO ALL THE GOOD SHOWS ARE TO FAR FROM US. AND YA BIG RIMS LOL THEY SAY WE OLD SCHOOL THAT THE GAME HAS CHANGE AND I TELL THEM IT CHANGE FOR YOU HOMIE. THEY AINT NOTHING CLOSE TO LOWRIDERING. I MEAN YOU GUYS BUY NEW CARS AND GO TO RENT A TIRE AND SLAP THOSE BIG RIMS AND WE START FROM ZERO.NOW WHOS LOST  :biggrin:  I MEAN I LOVE BALLER TRUCKS SLAMED TO THE FLOOR. BUT WHEN THEY TALK ABOUT US ITS ON  :roflmao:
> *


lol u right and they say hydros are to dirty shit homey let me get dirty den but at the end wen a ***** bending coners on a 3 all they could do its lay back and watch


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 16 2010, 09:54 AM~19081645
> *WAASSSUP HOMIES  I HAVENT POSTED ANY PICS YET BUT HERES SOME FROM THE LAST SHOW MY CAR AND BIKE  :biggrin:    Q-VO GOODTIMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hopefully soon we posted homey im just wayting on cladio to let me know wats up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 16 2010, 09:54 AM~19081645
> *WAASSSUP HOMIES  I HAVENT POSTED ANY PICS YET BUT HERES SOME FROM THE LAST SHOW MY CAR AND BIKE  :biggrin:    Q-VO GOODTIMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIKE LOOKS CLEAN!!...I LIKE THE COLOR!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 15 2010, 05:57 PM~19075906
> *YOU GOT ANY PICS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAVID DOES!!>...HE TOOK A BUNCH OF PICTURES!


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo good times :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 16 2010, 11:49 AM~19082424
> *q-vo good times  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q ONDA LOKO!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 16 2010, 09:54 AM~19081645
> *WAASSSUP HOMIES  I HAVENT POSTED ANY PICS YET BUT HERES SOME FROM THE LAST SHOW MY CAR AND BIKE  :biggrin:    Q-VO GOODTIMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: CLEAN BIKE AND TC :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 11:05 AM~19082103
> *lol u right and they say hydros are to dirty shit homey let me get dirty den but at the end wen a ***** bending coners on a 3 all they could do its lay back and watch
> *



X2 LOWRIDERING WILL NEVER DIE :no: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 16 2010, 03:50 PM~19083417
> *:cheesy: CLEAN BIKE AND TC  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie u got some clean bikes too i just got me a 16 inch just thinkin wat to do to it for know might be usin an aqua color :biggrin: hows texas homie


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 16 2010, 01:07 PM~19082117
> *hopefully soon we posted homey im just wayting on cladio to let me know wats up
> *


orale cool homie tight names jason bu the way homie was ssup


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2010, 01:39 PM~19082357
> *BIKE LOOKS CLEAN!!...I LIKE THE COLOR!
> *


yea gotta do somethin to it like add more murals wit flakes too so mines comes out in the mag to like urs been poppin up everywhere homie ur bike is looking GOOD bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 16 2010, 09:04 PM~19087639
> *yea gotta do somethin to it like add more murals wit flakes too  so mines comes out in the mag to like urs been poppin up everywhere homie  ur bike is looking GOOD bro
> *


THANX BRO....BUT IT MIGHT LEAVE THE FAMILY SOON!!


----------



## David Cervantes

HAVING A GOOD TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

OC AND 805 LOOKING OUT THERE... GOOD JOB REPPN GOODTIMERS.


----------



## Born 2 Die

ttt good morning


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 07:04 AM~19090475
> *ttt good morning
> *


hey whats up?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

just checkin before im off to school..2011 im bring out some new part! probably comin out with a bumper kit some some other stuff! TTT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 16 2010, 10:00 PM~19088389
> *THANX BRO....BUT IT MIGHT LEAVE THE FAMILY SOON!!
> *


is that why it wasnt at the show on sunday?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 16 2010, 09:01 PM~19087606
> *thanks homie  u got some clean bikes too i just got me a 16 inch  just thinkin wat to do  to it for know might be usin an aqua color  :biggrin:  hows texas homie
> *



:cheesy: AQUA SOUNDS NICE I WAS GOING TO PAINT MY NEXT PROJECT AQUA TO BUT CHANGE OF PLANS. I STILL CANT FIND A COLOR AND THANK YOU ON THE BIKES WE GETTING THERE LIL BY LIL GT UP  

OH AND 16" GO FOR IT BUILDING IS WHAT KEEPS US ON TOP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING GTIMERS :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 17 2010, 08:11 AM~19090828
> *is that why it wasnt at the show on sunday?
> *


NO THAT DAY I LEFT MY MONEY WITH MY CUZIN N I DIDNT HAVE ANY TO REGISTER IT!!!...IT WILL B AT THE STREETLOW CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

I LIKE THIS BIKE!!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 17 2010, 08:04 AM~19090787
> *hey whats up?
> *


chilling homey hows everything


----------



## Born 2 Die

wat up homeys i need help in something one of the GT miami members is gonna have a toy drive at his shop and he neesd help doin a flyer a lil photoshop on it u know so please let me know 


i got the info and some pics of miamis cars


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 17 2010, 11:20 AM~19091274
> *:cheesy:  AQUA SOUNDS NICE I WAS GOING TO PAINT MY NEXT PROJECT AQUA TO BUT CHANGE OF PLANS. I STILL CANT FIND A COLOR AND THANK YOU ON THE BIKES WE GETTING THERE LIL BY LIL GT UP
> 
> OH AND 16" GO FOR IT BUILDING IS WHAT KEEPS US ON TOP
> *


shit homie yea dats GOOD yea man got me a 16 inch not all originalit has all ready some mod i still dont get wat are the clases and wat makes it mild street n semi i neeed some hep homie :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 17 2010, 12:00 AM~19088389
> *THANX BRO....BUT IT MIGHT LEAVE THE FAMILY SOON!!
> *


WHY HOMIE DONT TELL ME SOME ONE OFFERED U CASH THEY DID DA SAME TO ME BUT I SAID NA NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 17 2010, 08:09 AM~19090811
> *just checkin before im off to school..2011 im bring out some new part! probably comin out with a bumper kit some some other stuff! TTT
> *


 i liked ur steering wheel got something like that not simialr but a lil wit my kids names...urs motivated me! cant wait to see tha rest keep it up!

ttt for goodtimes


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 17 2010, 10:13 AM~19091732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS BIKE!!
> *


the green one? thats my cousin bike. he only brings it out every once in awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 17 2010, 08:02 PM~19096560
> *i liked ur steering wheel got something like that not simialr but a lil wit my kids names...urs motivated me! cant wait to see tha rest keep it up!
> 
> ttt for goodtimes
> *


thanks! my steering wheel was done by jagster all my custom parts are done by him. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 17 2010, 10:12 AM~19091723
> *NO THAT DAY I LEFT MY MONEY WITH MY CUZIN N I DIDNT HAVE ANY TO REGISTER IT!!!...IT WILL B AT THE STREETLOW CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY!
> *


oh nice :biggrin: were not going to streetlow were going to a toy drive that day thrown by Old Style i believe :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 03:54 PM~19094292
> *chilling homey hows everything
> *


everything is good & you?


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 18 2010, 07:05 AM~19099880
> *everything is good & you?
> *


ay homey just tryin to make tru this year u know.......


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 05:20 PM~19094986
> *wat up homeys i need help in something one of the GT miami members is gonna have a toy drive at his shop and he neesd help doin a flyer a lil photoshop on it u know so please let me know
> i got the info and some pics of miamis cars
> *



GET WITH BIGTURTLE HE TARS IT UP BIG TIME


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 17 2010, 07:41 PM~19096311
> *shit homie  yea dats GOOD  yea man got me a 16 inch  not all originalit has all ready some mod i still dont get wat are the clases and wat makes it mild street n semi i  neeed some hep homie  :biggrin:
> *



. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:


FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.


UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.


PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts


ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike


2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:


Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.


Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.


3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. There may be a variance in classification depending on the number of entries in a particular class. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications.


ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.


STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no bondo or modifications on frame.)


MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery, custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)


SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, etc.


FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom upholstery, custom paint, etc.


RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.


I HOPE THIS HELPS GOODTIMER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 17 2010, 07:42 PM~19096329
> *WHY HOMIE  DONT TELL ME SOME ONE OFFERED U CASH  THEY DID DA SAME TO ME BUT I SAID NA NOT YET  :biggrin:
> *


HMMM IVE BEEN GETTING OFFERS EVER SINCE I BROUGHT IT OUT....BUT I FINALLY DECIDED TO DO IT CUZ I GOT SOMETHING UNDER MY SLEEVES!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 17 2010, 05:20 PM~19094986
> *wat up homeys i need help in something one of the GT miami members is gonna have a toy drive at his shop and he neesd help doin a flyer a lil photoshop on it u know so please let me know
> i got the info and some pics of miamis cars
> *


BIG TURTLE DOES SOME SICK FLYERS...HIT HIM UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 18 2010, 06:57 AM~19099848
> *the green one? thats my cousin bike. he only brings it out every once in awhile. :biggrin:
> *


TELL HIM TO BRING IT OUT MORE OFTEN...A LOT OF PPL LIKED IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 18 2010, 07:02 AM~19099867
> *oh nice :biggrin: were not going to streetlow were going to a toy drive that day thrown by Old Style i believe :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THEY MIGHT POSTPONED THE STREETLOW SHOW DUE TO RAIN!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 18 2010, 11:01 AM~19101432
> *TELL HIM TO BRING IT OUT MORE OFTEN...A LOT OF PPL LIKED IT!
> *



X2 LIKE ME :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

thanks fam ill have some up dates on the bike soon im changing my crown gonna extend it and and im getting new fenders cuz mines are plated


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 18 2010, 12:12 PM~19102092
> *thanks fam ill have some up dates on the bike soon im changing my crown gonna extend it and and im getting new fenders cuz mines are plated
> *



SOUNDS LIKE YOU PUSHING ALREADY  GT UP


----------



## Born 2 Die

woody i get my answer on friday but everything its lookin posetive carnalito :biggrin: and once i get my answer ITS IN IT TO WIN IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 18 2010, 12:30 PM~19102236
> *woody i get my answer on friday but everything its lookin posetive carnalito  :biggrin: and once i get my answer ITS IN IT TO WIN IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: HELL YEA MY BEST WISHES GOES OUT TO YOU :x TRUST ME THIS FAM WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU BEHIND. ONE TEAM ONE DREAM


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 18 2010, 12:57 PM~19102394
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  HELL YEA MY BEST WISHES GOES OUT TO YOU  :x  TRUST ME THIS FAM WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU BEHIND. ONE TEAM ONE DREAM
> *


thanks homey :biggrin: one team one dream ......i know that homey im glad soon ill be part of this GreaT GOODTIMES FAM...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 18 2010, 01:44 PM~19102716
> *thanks homey :biggrin:  one team one dream ......i know that homey im glad soon ill be part of this GreaT GOODTIMES FAM...
> *



CANT WAIT TO HAVE YOU IN OUR FAM AS WILL. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodtimes 4 life.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2010, 03:09 PM~19103374
> *Goodtimes 4 life.
> *


X2 TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 18 2010, 03:16 PM~19103423
> *X2 TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS
> *


That's right homie. What u up to g


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2010, 03:20 PM~19103442
> *That's right homie. What u up to g
> *



SHIT JUST PUTTING IN WORK ON THAT HOTSHOT FRAME AND SOME TOUCH UPS FOR THE CAR SHOW THIS SAT. ILL PRY EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT WITH YOUR LADY AND YOUR NEW BORN BABY


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 18 2010, 03:46 PM~19103624
> *SHIT JUST PUTTING IN WORK ON THAT HOTSHOT FRAME AND SOME TOUCH UPS FOR THE CAR SHOW THIS SAT. ILL PRY EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT WITH YOUR LADY AND YOUR NEW BORN BABY
> *


 Me to g just here upgrading the orange bike for st low ill post pics later 

And she doing good they just pop her so just waitn on my lil on :biggrin: e


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good to see al the family introducing each other to our new brother n sisters. Goodtimes 4 life 

If anybody have question here my number 323 919 3401. For the member that's in gt and solo ryders that want to join or has question


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2010, 04:13 PM~19103836
> *Good to see al the family introducing each other to our new brother n sisters. Goodtimes 4 life
> 
> If anybody have question here my number 323 919 3401. For the member that's in gt and solo ryders that want to join or has question
> *


CONGRATULATIONS PJ AND UR PARENTS FOR UR NEW BABY GIRL. FROM THE CERVANTES FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 18 2010, 07:00 AM~19099857
> *thanks! my steering wheel was done by jagster all my custom parts are done by him. :biggrin:
> *


MINES TOO ILL POST PICS AFTER SAT EVENT HERE IN MD!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2010, 04:13 PM~19103836
> *Good to see al the family introducing each other to our new brother n sisters. Goodtimes 4 life
> 
> If anybody have question here my number 323 919 3401. For the member that's in gt and solo ryders that want to join or has question
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 18 2010, 04:09 PM~19103815
> *Me to g just here upgrading the orange bike for st low ill post pics later
> 
> And she doing good they just pop her so just waitn on my lil on :biggrin: e
> *



YES SIR LEARNED FROM THE BEST THE MIGHTY GT :biggrin: IVE SLOWED DOWN A LIL BUT COMEING BACK UP LIL BY LIL AND THANK YOU FOR THE TEXT LAST NITE SHES BEUTIFUL AND CONGRATS GT UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING TO MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS TGIF ARE WE READY TO HIT THE WEEKEND CAR SHOWS? :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 15 2010, 02:27 PM~19073521
> *THANK YOU WENDY I WILL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO KEEP MY KIDDOS HAPPY AND YES MY WIFE TOOK 3RD. WE ARE WORKING ON SOME GOLD RIMS,SPEAR TIRE AND SEAT BCS SHE DOENST HAVE NONE SO SHES USEING MINE.THATS WHY HER BIKE LOOKS LIKE IF ITS HOTSHOT BUT ITS NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH AND STEVEN TOOK 2ND HIS A GTIMER ALSO :biggrin:
> *



HA THATS HER :cheesy: IM HAPPY TO SEE SHES ALL INTO LOWRIDING AS WELL,
TELL HER I SAID CONGRATULATIONS ON HER FIRST WIN AND THE ONES
COMIN HER WAY...... :biggrin: .....SO HER BIKE IS NOT HOTSHOT IS MRS.HOTSHOT?.......


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 15 2010, 07:00 PM~19075928
> *HELLO HOW R U ....
> *



HAY JR. IM ALRIGHT THANKS!
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BABY GIRL
SHES SO BEAUTIFUL I CANT BELIEVE SHES ALREADY
HERE...ITS GONNA BE A GOOD LIFE CHANGING IN YOUR LIFE....
WISH YOU AND YOUR GIRL LOTS OF BLESSINGS.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2010, 10:20 AM~19110196
> *HA THATS HER :cheesy:  IM HAPPY TO SEE SHES ALL INTO LOWRIDING AS WELL,
> TELL HER I SAID CONGRATULATIONS ON HER FIRST WIN AND THE ONES
> COMIN HER WAY...... :biggrin: .....SO HER BIKE IS NOT HOTSHOT IS MRS.HOTSHOT?.......
> *



:biggrin: ILL FINISH HER TURN TABLE TONITE FOR TOMARROWS SHOWS AND YA THATS HER SHES ALL INTO LOWRIDERING SHE EVEN HAS 2 GLASS HOUSES AND ONE 79 COUPE DE VILLE :0 DAM SHE HAS MORE RIDES THEN I DO :biggrin: BUT YA ILL TELL HER YOU SAID CONGRATS AND MRS HOTSHOT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

wats GOOD Family! GT to the topp :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Nov 19 2010, 03:34 PM~19112544
> *wats GOOD Family! GT to the topp :wow:
> *


THANX FOR PASSING BY BRO!!...WELCOME TO THE FAM!!...IM FLEET!


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 19 2010, 03:34 PM~19112548
> *THANX FOR PASSING BY BRO!!...WELCOME TO THE FAM!!...IM FLEET!
> *


hey im ~boys envy~ :biggrin: just call me gaby :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

good morning everyone.......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 18 2010, 09:22 PM~19106451
> *CONGRATULATIONS PJ AND UR PARENTS FOR UR NEW BABY GIRL. FROM THE CERVANTES FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS YOU... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 19 2010, 08:38 AM~19109566
> *YES SIR LEARNED FROM THE BEST THE MIGHTY GT :biggrin:  IVE SLOWED DOWN A LIL BUT COMEING BACK UP LIL BY LIL AND THANK YOU FOR THE TEXT LAST NITE SHES BEUTIFUL AND CONGRATS GT UP
> *



THANKS YOU G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Nov 19 2010, 10:24 AM~19110239
> *HAY JR. IM ALRIGHT THANKS!
> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BABY GIRL
> SHES SO BEAUTIFUL I CANT BELIEVE SHES ALREADY
> HERE...ITS GONNA BE A GOOD LIFE CHANGING IN YOUR LIFE....
> WISH YOU AND YOUR GIRL LOTS OF BLESSINGS.....
> *



THANK YOU WENDY. MY BABY ALREADY PUT A THE BIG SMILE ON MY GACE EVEN WHEN I THINK ABOUT HER, :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Nov 19 2010, 03:34 PM~19112544
> *wats GOOD Family! GT to the topp :wow:
> *


WHATS UP G.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 20 2010, 10:03 AM~19117312
> *hey im ~boys envy~  :biggrin:  just call me gaby  :biggrin:
> *


OH HI GABY NICE TO MEET U!!!...LOL


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2010, 10:50 AM~19117574
> *WHATS UP G.
> *


WATS GOOD LIL GT, HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2010, 10:50 AM~19117574
> *WHATS UP G.
> *


WUZ CRACKIN NEW DAD?! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fleetangel, BUCIO_J, Born 2 Die, 1bumpercracker


WUZ UP FAMILY!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:17 AM~19117733
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Fleetangel, BUCIO_J, Born 2 Die, 1bumpercracker
> WUZ UP FAMILY!
> *


 :werd: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 11:23 AM~19117763
> *:werd:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Born 2 Die

LOOKING REAL GOOD FLEET


----------



## 1bumpercracker

WHATS CRACKIN FAMILY ,I GOT MY SON HERE AN WERE LOOKIN AT THE BIKES ,HES 9 HE WANTS TO BUILD HIS FIRST BIKE ,WERE GONNA DO THIS TOGETHER GOT SOME IDEAS FOR A THEME BUT IAM NOT SURE ON THE DIFFRENCE OF THE PARTS ..SO WE NEED UR HELP ..? ,HE WANTS TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT ALSO  SO GONNA BE LOOKIN OUT FOR A FRAME. ,HE LIKE THE LONGER STYLE FRAME NOT SURE ON THE SIZES THOUGH ,SO WHOS GOT ONE FOR SALE ?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 11:33 AM~19117817
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD FLEET
> *


THANX!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 11:34 AM~19117828
> *WHATS CRACKIN FAMILY ,I GOT MY SON HERE AN WERE LOOKIN AT THE BIKES ,HES 9 HE WANTS TO BUILD HIS FIRST  BIKE ,WERE GONNA DO THIS TOGETHER  GOT SOME IDEAS FOR A THEME  BUT IAM NOT SURE ON THE DIFFRENCE OF THE PARTS  ..SO WE NEED UR HELP ..? ,HE WANTS TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT ALSO   SO GONNA BE LOOKIN OUT FOR A FRAME. ,HE LIKE THE LONGER STYLE FRAME NOT SURE ON THE SIZES THOUGH ,SO WHOS GOT ONE FOR SALE ?
> *


GLAD TO HEAR THAT!!!...WUT HE PROBABLY WANTS IS A 26" BEACH LIMO...IF UWANT A SHOW/STREET BIKE KEEP IT AS MILD....


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 11:34 AM~19117828
> *WHATS CRACKIN FAMILY ,I GOT MY SON HERE AN WERE LOOKIN AT THE BIKES ,HES 9 HE WANTS TO BUILD HIS FIRST  BIKE ,WERE GONNA DO THIS TOGETHER  GOT SOME IDEAS FOR A THEME  BUT IAM NOT SURE ON THE DIFFRENCE OF THE PARTS  ..SO WE NEED UR HELP ..? ,HE WANTS TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT ALSO   SO GONNA BE LOOKIN OUT FOR A FRAME. ,HE LIKE THE LONGER STYLE FRAME NOT SURE ON THE SIZES THOUGH ,SO WHOS GOT ONE FOR SALE ?
> *


HOMEY GET HIM A 20 THAT A GOOD SIZA THAT WAT I GOT MY LIL BROTHER HIS 7 
ILL POST IT FOR IN A MIN.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 11:39 AM~19117862
> *HOMEY GET HIM A 20 THAT A GOOD SIZA THAT WAT I GOT MY LIL BROTHER HIS 7
> ILL POST IT FOR IN A MIN.
> *


i say the same...cuz a 26 is too big for him!


----------



## Born 2 Die

FLEET I GOT A QUESTION FOR U HOMEY I WANTED TO PAINT MY WITH BIKE MEXICAN RED WITH FLAKES AND PATTERN IT BUT NOW I HAD A LIL CHANGE OF COLOR TASTE FOR BLACK WITH GREY AND SILVER FLAKED PATTERNS WICH ONE U THINK WILL LOOK BETTER I LIKE BOTH U KNOW I WANNA SEE SOMEONE ELSE POINT OF VIEW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 11:44 AM~19117897
> *FLEET I GOT A QUESTION FOR U HOMEY I WANTED TO PAINT MY WITH BIKE MEXICAN RED WITH FLAKES AND PATTERN IT BUT NOW I HAD A LIL CHANGE OF COLOR TASTE FOR BLACK WITH GREY AND SILVER FLAKED PATTERNS WICH ONE U THINK WILL LOOK BETTER I LIKE BOTH U KNOW I WANNA SEE SOMEONE ELSE POINT OF VIEW
> *


i would say black...with the rainbow flakes!!....that would look sick plus some silver leafing!


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:36 AM~19117843
> *GLAD TO HEAR THAT!!!...WUT HE PROBABLY WANTS IS A 26" BEACH LIMO...IF UWANT A SHOW/STREET BIKE KEEP IT AS MILD....
> *


YA THATS WHAT IAM THINKIN ..SOMETHEIN HE CAN SHOW AN RIDE,U GOT ANY PICS OF THAT BEACH LIMO?



> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Nov 20 2010, 11:39 AM~19117862-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOMEY GET HIM A 20 THAT A GOOD SIZA THAT WAT I GOT MY LIL BROTHER HIS 7
> ILL POST IT FOR IN A MIN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THX HOMIE APPRECIATE THAT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:42 AM~19117883
> *i say the same...cuz a 26 is too big for him!
> *


HES A BIG KID THOUGH FOR 9 YARS OLD 5FT, 120 LBS SO ITS GOT TO BE BIG ENOUGH FOR HIM TO RIDE HA HA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 11:47 AM~19117918
> *YA THATS WHAT IAM THINKIN ..SOMETHEIN HE CAN SHOW AN RIDE,U GOT ANY PICS OF THAT BEACH LIMO?
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:46 AM~19117905
> *i would say black...with the rainbow flakes!!....that would look sick plus some silver leafing!
> *


 :biggrin: im diggin that ....cuz wat i was gonna do was ghost flaked pattern on the red u know but to think about it the pattern are gonna stick out more on the black


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 11:52 AM~19117948
> *:biggrin: im diggin that ....cuz wat i was gonna do was ghost flaked pattern on the red u know but to think about it the pattern are gonna stick out more on the black
> *


the rainbow flake makes it stand out more!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:50 AM~19117932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea thats a miami bike looks real nice


----------



## Fleetangel

alirght im outz...gotta spen some cousins time!!...ill b back alrato!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:59 AM~19117989
> *alirght im outz...gotta spen some cousins time!!...ill b back alrato!
> *


ight homey


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 16 2010, 10:45 PM~19088983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THX FOR THE PICS FAM HE SAID HE LIKE THIS SIZE ,?


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 11:47 AM~19117918
> *YA THATS WHAT IAM THINKIN ..SOMETHEIN HE CAN SHOW AN RIDE,U GOT ANY PICS OF THAT BEACH LIMO?
> THX HOMIE APPRECIATE THAT
> HES A BIG KID THOUGH FOR 9 YARS OLD  5FT, 120 LBS SO ITS GOT TO BE BIG ENOUGH FOR HIM TO RIDE HA HA
> *


heres mine homey









heres ma brothers lil 20 









and heres a beach cruiser i did a few years ago


----------



## Born 2 Die

random pic of my head light


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 12:17 PM~19118083
> *heres mine homey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres ma brothers lil 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a beach cruiser i did a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THX HOMIE NICE LOOKING BIKE ,I THINK ITS THE 20 FOR HIM TOO


----------



## Born 2 Die

good choice make it street/show thats how mines is i have everything twisted


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 12:32 PM~19118164
> *good choice make it street/show thats how mines is i have everything twisted
> *


----------



## lesstime

whats good GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 11:16 AM~19117724
> *WATS GOOD LIL GT, HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


GOING GOOD JUST TRYN TO GET THIS BIKE READY AND YOU..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:17 AM~19117730
> *WUZ CRACKIN NEW DAD?! :cheesy:
> *



JUST CHILLN AT WORK MAKING THAT MONEY WHAT ABOUT U G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 11:34 AM~19117828
> *WHATS CRACKIN FAMILY ,I GOT MY SON HERE AN WERE LOOKIN AT THE BIKES ,HES 9 HE WANTS TO BUILD HIS FIRST  BIKE ,WERE GONNA DO THIS TOGETHER  GOT SOME IDEAS FOR A THEME  BUT IAM NOT SURE ON THE DIFFRENCE OF THE PARTS  ..SO WE NEED UR HELP ..? ,HE WANTS TO BE ABLE TO RIDE IT ALSO   SO GONNA BE LOOKIN OUT FOR A FRAME. ,HE LIKE THE LONGER STYLE FRAME NOT SURE ON THE SIZES THOUGH ,SO WHOS GOT ONE FOR SALE ?
> *


I GOT 2 FRAMES THAT ARE 20 INCH. THE GT FRAME AND GIRLS SCHWINN FRAME.


----------



## lesstime

I ALSO PUT UP A BUNCH OF FRAMES FOR SELL IF ANY ONE NEED ONE OR TWO FOR X MAS ??? WHATS GOOD J.R HOWS MOMMA AND THE BABY HOWS IT FEEL TO BE A DADA NOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 20 2010, 02:11 PM~19118666
> *I ALSO PUT UP A BUNCH OF FRAMES FOR SELL IF ANY ONE NEED ONE OR TWO FOR X MAS ???  WHATS GOOD J.R HOWS MOMMA AND THE BABY  HOWS IT FEEL  TO BE  A DADA NOW
> *



FEELS GOOD HOMIE. AND THANK YOU. HOW YOU BEEN..


----------



## lesstime

BEEN OK JUST TRYING TO MAKE THAT MONEY LOL AM TRYIN TO GET DOWN TO YOUR AREA BY THE MID OF SUMMER THIS COMING YEAR TO MEET MOST OF YALL


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2010, 02:06 PM~19118639
> *GOING GOOD JUST TRYN TO GET THIS BIKE READY AND YOU..
> *


everything is good man tryin to get the bike ready for the toydrive and take off from there to redo it and get it right for 2011......


and make that big GT move u know.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Nov 20 2010, 02:08 PM~19118653-->
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT 2 FRAMES THAT ARE 20 INCH. THE GT FRAME AND GIRLS SCHWINN FRAME.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Nov 20 2010, 02:11 PM~19118666
> *I ALSO PUT UP A BUNCH OF FRAMES FOR SELL IF ANY ONE NEED ONE OR TWO FOR X MAS ???  WHATS GOOD J.R HOWS MOMMA AND THE BABY  HOWS IT FEEL  TO BE  A DADA NOW
> *


POST EM UP ..I NEVER SAW THEM


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 05:05 PM~19119564
> *
> POST EM UP ..I NEVER SAW THEM
> *


they in the classafied or look at my post in my profile youll find them in there


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNIN GT FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 20 2010, 11:16 AM~19117721
> *OH HI GABY NICE TO MEET U!!!...LOL
> *


hahha my bad didnt mean to quote you! bet you didnt even know my name!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2010, 09:32 AM~19123707
> *GOOD MORNIN GT FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


morning david how are you?


----------



## lesstime

good day every one what new???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 20 2010, 12:17 PM~19118077
> *THX FOR THE PICS FAM HE SAID HE LIKE THIS SIZE ,?
> *


20"


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 20 2010, 02:06 PM~19118641
> *JUST CHILLN AT WORK MAKING THAT MONEY WHAT ABOUT U G
> *


CHILLIN AT HOME!.....READY FOR NEXT SUNDAY??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2010, 09:32 AM~19123707
> *GOOD MORNIN GT FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP!!...COMO AMANECIERON?!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 21 2010, 10:12 AM~19123903
> *hahha my bad didnt mean to quote you! bet you didnt even know my name!
> *


HMMM I DID KNEW IT...BUT BOYS ENVY IS EASIER TO REMEMBER!!!LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 11:42 AM~19124453
> *good day every one  what new???
> *


WUT UP G!


----------



## Born 2 Die

heading to GT. fam party here in miami hope everyone has a good night


----------



## lesstime

just chilling wifes getting ready to make tacos yay
you got a suprise for me????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 21 2010, 03:36 PM~19125834
> *heading to GT. fam party here in miami hope everyone has a good night
> *


POST SOME PICS!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 03:37 PM~19125848
> *just chilling wifes getting ready to make tacos yay
> you got a suprise for me????
> *


NOT YET HOMIE...WOKE UP FEELING TIRED...LOOKS LIKE ANICE SUNNY DAY BUT THE AIR IS COLD!!!


----------



## lesstime

we got rain and snow mix up here for the last two days it sucks cant wait to be in cali next week i wont be in the south but the bay has to be better then here lol 
man am stoked is there any thing i can see???text or pm???


----------



## lesstime

hope you feel better


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 03:42 PM~19125881
> *we got rain and snow mix up here for the last two days it sucks cant wait to be in cali next week i wont be in the south but the bay has to be better then here lol
> man am stoked  is there any thing i can see???text or pm???
> *


ILL SEND U A PM IN A FEW HRS...GOTTA LOOK FOR THE CAMERA!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

please lol and i got a few things for you now


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2010, 03:38 PM~19125859
> *POST SOME PICS!!!
> *


i got u fleet :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 03:46 PM~19125913
> *please lol  and i got a few things for you now
> *


WUT U GOT???? :0 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 21 2010, 03:46 PM~19125920
> *i got u fleet :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime

?????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 03:48 PM~19125936
> *?????
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lesstime

you like it i hope?????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 03:54 PM~19125986
> *you like it i hope?????
> *


SHE BETTER BE HOT!!!!LOL


----------



## lesstime

hahahaha


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 03:58 PM~19126023
> *hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HMMMM BODY PICS PLEASE! :nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime

lol ill trade you pics of my suprise for body pic lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 04:06 PM~19126085
> *lol ill trade you pics of my suprise for body pic lol
> *


DAMN NOW I GOTTA WAIT!!!


----------



## lesstime

lol
pm sent


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 04:09 PM~19126107
> *lol
> pm sent
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2010, 03:28 PM~19125780
> *WUZ UP!!...COMO AMANECIERON?!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


Good no hangover for faby I tu????


----------



## -GT- RAY

*WATS UP GT.....JUST GOT HOME FROM A LOCAL SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE. * :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19127413
> *WATS UP GT.....JUST GOT HOME FROM A LOCAL SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATION NICE TROFY :worship:


----------



## -GT- RAY

THANKS G


----------



## lesstime

congrats Ray 
its looking good


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 21 2010, 06:55 PM~19127446
> *congrats  Ray
> its looking good
> *


THANKS


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19127413
> *WATS UP GT.....JUST GOT HOME FROM A LOCAL SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt GOODTIME brings it home again


----------



## Born 2 Die

MIAMI GOODTIMES 


















AND A LIL SOMETHING TO SMACK THE BUMPER...










AND THE PRESIDENTS CAR










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

TTT G.T


----------



## Born 2 Die

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2010, 03:29 PM~19125783
> *HMMM I DID KNEW IT...BUT BOYS ENVY IS EASIER TO REMEMBER!!!LOL
> *


sure fleet whatever you say


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19127413
> *WATS UP GT.....JUST GOT HOME FROM A LOCAL SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats ray!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19127413
> *WATS UP GT.....JUST GOT HOME FROM A LOCAL SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS RAY :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM CONGRATS TO EVERY GTIMER THAT PLACED.MY WIFE TOOK 2ND ILL POST PICS WHEN I HAVE A CHANCE


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 22 2010, 12:25 PM~19133084
> *WAT IT DEW FAM BAM CONGRATS TO EVERY GTIMER THAT PLACED.MY WIFE TOOK 2ND ILL POST PICS WHEN I HAVE A CHANCE
> *


TTT CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## oneofakind

$300..BEST OF SHOW









:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 22 2010, 01:05 PM~19133421
> *TTT CONGRATS HOMIE
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE ILL LET HER KNOW


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 21 2010, 05:52 PM~19126977
> *Good no hangover for faby I tu????
> *


I WOKE UP FEELING GOOD!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19127413
> *WATS UP GT.....JUST GOT HOME FROM A LOCAL SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS LIL G'!!!....U DESERVE IT!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 22 2010, 09:34 AM~19131954
> *sure fleet whatever you say
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 22 2010, 03:38 PM~19134696
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WAT IT DEW FLEET :wave: ILL GET YOU THOSE PICS A.S.A.P


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 22 2010, 03:56 PM~19134860
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET  :wave:  ILL GET YOU THOSE PICS A.S.A.P
> *


  ...HOW DID U GUYS DO?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 22 2010, 04:05 PM~19134932
> * ...HOW DID U GUYS DO?
> *



GOOD WE TOOK JUST 2ND PLACE BUT ITS ALL GOOD WERE JUST BEGINING.WE STILL NEED LOTS MORE IN OUR BAG OF TRICKS :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Nov 21 2010, 06:50 PM~19127413
> *WATS UP GT.....JUST GOT HOME FROM A LOCAL SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats ray thats a nice award


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERTO(FLEET ANGEL)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 22 2010, 05:22 PM~19135565
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERTO(FLEET ANGEL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE ORANGE BIKE IS ALMOST READY FOR STREET LOW.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IM IN LOVE WITH MY CHROME.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 22 2010, 05:22 PM~19135565
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERTO(FLEET ANGEL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy b-day fleet...have a bless one n keep doing ur thing!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 22 2010, 05:22 PM~19135565
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERTO(FLEET ANGEL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY B-DAY HOPE U HAVE A GOOD DAY WITH ALL THE PEOPLE THAT SUROUND U :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Nov 20 2010, 11:27 PM~19122181-->
> 
> 
> 
> they in the classafied or look at my post  in my profile  youll find them in there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> checked em out but no prices ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@Nov 21 2010, 03:25 PM~19125762
> *20"
> *


  yesssirrrrr ..


----------



## Fleetangel

Thanx everybody even tho i had to work!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 22 2010, 08:15 PM~19137289
> * checked em out but no prices ?
> yesssirrrrr ..
> *


Pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 20 2010, 02:19 PM~19118698
> *BEEN OK JUST TRYING TO MAKE THAT MONEY LOL  AM TRYIN TO GET DOWN TO YOUR AREA BY THE MID OF SUMMER THIS COMING YEAR  TO MEET MOST OF YALL
> *



COME DOWN FOR SAN BERDINO LOWRIDER SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 02:58 PM~19118884
> *everything is good man tryin to get the bike ready for the toydrive and take off from there to redo it and get it right for 2011......
> and make that big GT move u know.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THATS COOL G. SAME HERE BUT AFTER THIS YEAR IM DONE PUTTN CASH IN THE BIKES. GOING TO BUILD MY ELCO.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Nov 22 2010, 08:15 PM~19137289
> * checked em out but no prices ?
> yesssirrrrr ..
> *


qoute the pic ofthe ones you want and pm me offers :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

HEY FLEET HAPPY B DAY BRO 



SORRY YOU HAD TO WORK BUT LOOK AT IT THIS WAY YOU GOT PAID TO GET OLDER LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 22 2010, 09:49 PM~19138405
> *HEY FLEET HAPPY B DAY BRO
> SORRY YOU HAD TO WORK BUT LOOK AT IT THIS WAY YOU GOT PAID TO GET OLDER LOL
> *


Thanx bro bbut hate the feelin of gettin old!!!...lol


----------



## lesstime

lol 
it happen more when you hit the late 20s lol 



my phone has not rang????????lol


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 22 2010, 08:50 PM~19137718
> *THATS COOL G. SAME HERE BUT AFTER THIS YEAR IM DONE PUTTN CASH IN THE BIKES. GOING TO BUILD MY ELCO.
> *


i feel u brother TTT on that...yea im planing to the same after income season im still goin to keep the bike but i wanna get me a car already


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 22 2010, 10:58 PM~19139247
> *Thanx bro bbut hate the feelin of gettin old!!!...lol
> *


happy b-day carnalito hope u had a blast :biggrin: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HAPPY B-DAY FLEET HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL DAY TODAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 22 2010, 11:00 PM~19139266
> *lol
> it happen more when you hit the late 20s lol
> my phone has not rang????????lol
> *


SOON!...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 22 2010, 08:49 PM~19137702
> *COME DOWN FOR SAN BERDINO LOWRIDER SHOW.
> *


when is it again????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Nov 23 2010, 01:56 AM~19140546-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy b-day carnalito hope u had a blast  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOTSHOT956_@Nov 23 2010, 08:39 AM~19141539
> *HAPPY B-DAY FLEET HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL DAY TODAY
> *



THANX BROTHERS!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2010, 11:34 AM~19142875
> *SOON!...
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :happysad: 

hows your day going


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 23 2010, 11:35 AM~19142891
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> hows your day going
> *


I JUST WOKE UP HOMIE....GOTTA GO TO MY AUNTS HAVE SOME FOOD....THEN COME BACK N GET TO WORK...HOW BOUT URS??


----------



## lesstime

lots of driving on ice is what i got to do today 


what we eating am hungey lol 


what you working on undercover stuff????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 23 2010, 11:47 AM~19142963
> *lots of driving on ice is what i got to do today
> what we eating am hungey lol
> what  you working on undercover stuff????
> *


HOTDOGS!!!!! :cheesy: .....2 UNDERCOVER!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

is there chil ??? with them dogs???


one for me??????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 23 2010, 12:21 PM~19143250
> *is there chil ??? with them dogs???
> one for me??????
> *


HAHA ONLY JALAPENOS!....HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HERE YOU GO FLEET


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956

GT TIIL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 23 2010, 03:47 PM~19145066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT TIIL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS
> *


LOOKING GOOD TX!!!.....I LIKE THE YELLOW ON THE 26''!!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 23 2010, 11:34 AM~19142877
> *when is it again????
> *


I THINK ITS THE FIRST SUNDAY OF JUNE.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2010, 12:26 PM~19143287
> *HAHA ONLY JALAPENOS!....HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE?
> *


it was gray all day and below 30degs all day with wind 
  



about 230 i got called in to work and i didnt get chit done what i needed to do  and i start at 8 am tomorrow and get off at 5 it gets dark around 530-6 aghhhh
then i work turkey day from 8 til 2 then fri at 4 til 3 aghhhhh many hours little pay but what can i do


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 23 2010, 07:09 PM~19146618
> *I THINK ITS THE FIRST SUNDAY OF JUNE.
> *


 :wow: that might work :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 23 2010, 05:08 PM~19145661
> *LOOKING GOOD TX!!!.....I LIKE THE YELLOW ON THE 26''!!!!....
> *



THANK YOU FLEET NOTHING BUT GT LOVE ON THOSE RIDES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 23 2010, 10:27 PM~19149000
> *it was gray all day and below 30degs all day with wind
> 
> about 230 i got called in to work and i didnt get chit done what i needed to do   and i start at 8 am tomorrow and get off at 5 it gets  dark around 530-6 aghhhh
> then i work turkey day from 8 til 2 then fri at 4 til 3 aghhhhh many hours little pay but  what can i do
> *


I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA WORK ON THURSDAY TOO BUT THEY CHANGED MY SCHEDULE AND MADE IT WORST...THEY GAVE ME SATURDAY N SUNDAY!!!  ....BUT IM NOT GOING CUZ I GOT TWO CAR SHOWS TO HIT!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

:0


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 24 2010, 10:58 AM~19152461
> *I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA WORK ON THURSDAY TOO BUT THEY CHANGED MY SCHEDULE AND MADE IT WORST...THEY GAVE ME SATURDAY N SUNDAY!!!  ....BUT IM NOT GOING CUZ I GOT TWO CAR SHOWS TO HIT!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

what up GT! :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die

TTT WAT UP FAM GT'S TEXAS LOOKIN GOOD KEEP THAT UP 100%


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die

HAPPY PAVO DAY TO ALL GT'S FAM MY WISHSES GO OUT PARA TODOS FROM MIAMI


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 25 2010, 07:58 AM~19160487
> *HAPPY PAVO DAY TO ALL GT'S FAM MY WISHSES GO OUT PARA TODOS FROM MIAMI
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Happy thanksgiving to my gt family :biggrin: time to eat! :drama:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 24 2010, 04:40 PM~19154992
> *:0
> :0
> *


U KNOW ME DOGG...ILL RIDE TILL I DIE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Nov 24 2010, 07:53 PM~19156598-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT WAT UP FAM GT'S TEXAS LOOKIN GOOD KEEP THAT UP 100%
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SilvrBullet02_@Nov 24 2010, 07:21 PM~19156288
> *what up GT!  :wave:
> *




WUD UP HOMIES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 25 2010, 09:31 AM~19161057
> *Happy thanksgiving to my gt family :biggrin:  time to eat! :drama:
> *


HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK *


----------



## ljlow82

what up GT! hope everyone has a good thanksgiving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Nov 25 2010, 03:30 PM~19163746
> *what up GT! hope everyone has a good thanksgiving
> *



YOU TO HOMIE,.


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 23 2010, 03:27 PM~19144859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO FLEET
> *


shit homie that 26in still looks bad ass bro


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 03:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your on to something :biggrin: 
happy t day EVERY ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 25 2010, 05:33 PM~19164677
> *your on to something  :biggrin:
> happy t day EVERY ONE
> *



haha

you to homie,.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 05:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


vetty vetty nice


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 24 2010, 07:53 PM~19156598
> *TTT WAT UP FAM GT'S TEXAS LOOKIN GOOD KEEP THAT UP 100%
> *




THANK YOU AND WE WILL KEEP IT 100% FOR THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 25 2010, 07:58 AM~19160487
> *HAPPY PAVO DAY TO ALL GT'S FAM MY WISHSES GO OUT PARA TODOS FROM MIAMI
> *



HAPPY PAVO DAY TO YOU TO CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 03:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: VERY NICE G :h5:


----------



## Born 2 Die

GOODTIMES A TODA MADRE LOKOS.....FROM BIKES TO CAR


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 26 2010, 08:11 AM~19167912
> *GOODTIMES A TODA MADRE LOKOS.....FROM BIKES TO CAR
> *



YES SIR GT ONE BIG FAMILIA WHEN ONE GT WINS WE ALL WIN AS ONE STATE TO STATE COAST TO COAST


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 26 2010, 08:22 AM~19167955
> *YES SIR GT ONE BIG FAMILIA WHEN ONE GT WINS WE ALL WIN AS ONE STATE TO STATE COAST TO COAST
> *


TTT HOMIE ONE TEAM ONE DREAM


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 03:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS SWEET JR.!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT N PERSON!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die+Nov 25 2010, 11:35 PM~19167244-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE COLOR!!....SO WUT U PLANNING ON DOING TO THIS BIKE??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ljlow82_@Nov 25 2010, 03:35 PM~19163767
> *shit homie that 26in still looks bad ass bro
> *


X2!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 26 2010, 12:25 PM~19169090
> *NICE COLOR!!....SO WUT U PLANNING ON DOING TO THIS BIKE??
> X2!
> *


repaint it fleet and pattern it out and new custom parts u know a make over


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 03:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 25 2010, 11:35 PM~19167244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM LIKING THOSE RIMS.!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

thanks for the good comments.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 03:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die

TTT GT'S


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 26 2010, 04:33 PM~19170216
> *thanks for the good comments.
> *


X2 ON THAT CARNAL......


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 26 2010, 03:31 PM~19169869
> *IM LIKING THOSE RIMS.!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Born 2 Die

TTT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 25 2010, 11:35 PM~19167244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 27 2010, 07:48 PM~19178226
> *NICE BIKE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin: keepin it 100% FOR THE GOODTIMES


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 03:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tht shit looks klean


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

:wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Nov 28 2010, 10:39 AM~19181997
> *:wave:
> *


wats good gavy hows everything homie


----------



## Born 2 Die

GT'S TTT HOPE EVERYONES IS GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I DIDNT WIN YESTERDAY BUT I GOT BEST PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2010, 05:56 PM~19192836
> *I DIDNT WIN YESTERDAY BUT I GOT BEST PAINT :biggrin:
> *


  ...HEY WHO TOOK MOST MEMBERS???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2010, 06:01 PM~19192885
> * ...HEY WHO TOOK MOST MEMBERS???
> *


I WAITED LOMG TIME JUST TO SEE WHO TOOK IT AND THEY DIDNT HAVE ONE.


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATZ UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2010, 08:15 PM~19194587
> *I WAITED LOMG TIME JUST TO SEE WHO TOOK IT AND THEY DIDNT HAVE ONE.
> *


Oh how bout best bike?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Nov 29 2010, 09:57 PM~19196190
> *WHATZ UP GOODTIMERS
> *


Wuz good bro...how u been?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 30 2010, 07:42 AM~19199184
> *TTT
> *


WuZ up dogg


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2010, 09:21 AM~19199757
> *WuZ up dogg
> *



WAT IT DEW FLEET HOW IS IT GOING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 30 2010, 09:39 AM~19199902
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET HOW IS IT GOING
> *


Firme homie about to go to work...how bout u?


----------



## 65ragrider

what you guys think ready or not


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 AM~19200886
> *what you guys think ready or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: look's nice i like the color nice job on the paint and the blue on the chrome looks sick


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 AM~19200886
> *what you guys think ready or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY CLEAN LOVE THE PATTERNS :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 AM~19200886
> *what you guys think ready or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IE PUSHING HARD!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2010, 10:35 PM~19196658
> *Oh how bout best bike?
> *



THEY DIDNT HAVE THAT EITHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 AM~19200886
> *what you guys think ready or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN GOOD G. :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln

watz GOOD GT HOW YALL DOIN 
FLORIDA PASSIN THRU


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Nov 30 2010, 06:40 PM~19204234
> *watz GOOD GT  HOW YALL DOIN
> FLORIDA PASSIN THRU
> *


Wuz up dogg


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

gt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Mrs.Goodtimes cc_@Nov 30 2010, 09:34 PM~19206049
> *gt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 11:45 AM~19200886
> *what you guys think ready or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT HOMIE LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## Born 2 Die

TTT GT'S HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YALL
MIAMI IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 30 2010, 06:36 PM~19204207
> *THEY DIDNT HAVE THAT EITHER.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 1 2010, 07:08 AM~19208271
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ UP R.O.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP GT!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

DOING SOME UPGRADES ON SUPER STARE.(BLUE TRYCLE)
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 1 2010, 06:12 PM~19213147
> *WATS UP GT!!!
> *


HEY RAY HOW U BEEN?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 1 2010, 08:28 PM~19214418
> *HEY RAY HOW U BEEN?
> *


nuthing just thinking of a new bike im try and build for 2011


----------



## Fleetangel

Looking good David.... Wuz up pj and Ray!


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 30 2010, 10:00 PM~19205016
> *Wuz up dogg
> *


aqui chillin bro buildin another bike homie and sellin an old one bro and gettin ready for a show saturday homie wat about u bro tryin to get the bike on the mag like u diz saturday saw lowrider magazine gonna be there :biggrin: hows things over thre


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Dec 1 2010, 09:49 PM~19215418
> *aqui chillin bro buildin another bike homie and sellin an old one bro and gettin ready for a show saturday homie wat about u bro tryin to get the bike on the mag like u diz saturday saw lowrider magazine gonna be there  :biggrin: hows things over thre
> *


LOKO JAN30. THE UCE PICNIC HERE IN MIAMI WE COMING A TODA MADRE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2010, 09:36 PM~19196674
> *Wuz good bro...how u been?
> *


good just kicking back and u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Dec 1 2010, 09:49 PM~19215418
> *aqui chillin bro buildin another bike homie and sellin an old one bro and gettin ready for a show saturday homie wat about u bro tryin to get the bike on the mag like u diz saturday saw lowrider magazine gonna be there  :biggrin: hows things over thre
> *


Orale firme!!!....everythings good on the west coast finally retiring my bike after it's last win!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 1 2010, 10:10 PM~19215628
> *good just kicking back and u
> *


Same here g'!!!...how r u bikes coming along?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2010, 09:39 PM~19215288
> *Looking good David.... Wuz up pj and Ray!
> *


wats up g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 1 2010, 11:22 PM~19216398
> *wats up g
> *


Just chillin homie after a long day wbu?


----------



## Born 2 Die

WAT UP FAM. ILL HAVE PICS OF THE BIKE TOMORROW I DID A FEW UP DATES EXTENDED CROWN TRU A FEW LIGHTS AND A MUFFELER ITS LOW AS HELL ITS NOT DRIVEBLE


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 1 2010, 08:47 PM~19214652
> *nuthing just thinking of a new bike im try and build for 2011
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 1 2010, 11:37 PM~19216534
> *WAT UP FAM. ILL HAVE PICS OF THE BIKE TOMORROW I DID A FEW UP DATES EXTENDED CROWN TRU A FEW LIGHTS AND A MUFFELER ITS LOW AS HELL ITS NOT DRIVEBLE
> *


woooww another show bike!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Dec 2 2010, 08:56 AM~19218350
> *:wow:
> *


wuz up lil homie!


----------



## Amahury760

DAMM BRO ..I LOVE YOUR BIKE..TOOK THIZ [email protected] WACK SHOW......


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 1 2010, 08:47 PM~19214652
> *nuthing just thinking of a new bike im try and build for 2011
> *


oh really thats cool wat u gonna do with ur other bike u still gonna keep it??


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP GUYS  
EVERYONE LOOKIN GOOD IN THE SHOW THESE LAST
WEEKEND.... IT WAS A HORRIBLE
WEATHER......GOOD JOB EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 30 2010, 12:45 PM~19200886
> *what you guys think ready or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


READY!GT :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2010, 03:26 PM~19163715
> *WHAT DO YOU GOODTIMERS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:naughty: 
:boink: 
:sprint:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Dec 2 2010, 02:31 PM~19220815
> *oh really thats cool wat u gonna do with ur other bike u still gonna keep it??
> *


HAHAHAH SRY BUT I CANT DISCLOSE THAT INFORMATION


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Dec 2 2010, 08:56 AM~19218350
> *:wow:
> *


YUP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 1 2010, 07:09 PM~19213665
> *DOING SOME UPGRADES ON SUPER STARE.(BLUE TRYCLE)
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD G :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 1 2010, 09:39 PM~19215288
> *Looking good David.... Wuz up pj and Ray!
> *



WATS CRACKN G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Dec 1 2010, 10:10 PM~19215628
> *good just kicking back and u
> *



WATS UP HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 1 2010, 11:22 PM~19216398
> *wats up g
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 1 2010, 11:37 PM~19216534
> *WAT UP FAM. ILL HAVE PICS OF THE BIKE TOMORROW I DID A FEW UP DATES EXTENDED CROWN TRU A FEW LIGHTS AND A MUFFELER ITS LOW AS HELL ITS NOT DRIVEBLE
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN... :biggrin: 


HOW U BEEN HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 2 2010, 12:35 PM~19220041
> *DAMM BRO ..I LOVE YOUR BIKE..TOOK THIZ [email protected] WACK SHOW......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 2 2010, 04:10 PM~19221446
> *:naughty:
> :boink:
> :sprint:
> *



WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*DID ANYBODY TAKE PICS AT THE STREET LOW*


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 2 2010, 05:44 PM~19222141
> *WHATS UP
> *


 NOTHING MUCH JUST ON A GOOD ONE.
:420:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 2 2010, 12:35 PM~19220041
> *DAMM BRO ..I LOVE YOUR BIKE..TOOK THIZ [email protected] WACK SHOW......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Nov 30 2010, 01:56 PM~19201821
> *VERY CLEAN LOVE THE PATTERNS  :thumbsup:
> *



ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

:wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I WANT TO OFFICIALLY WELCOME 
AS OF TODAY THE I.E BIKE CLUB CHAPTER....
THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK AND EFFORT
YOVE DONE.....GLAD TO HAVE YOU 
GUYS PART OF OUR FAMILY......STAY UP AND KEEP PUSHING!!!
*GT* :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2010, 09:49 PM~19224386
> *I WANT TO OFFICIALLY WELCOME
> AS OF TODAY THE I.E BIKE CLUB CHAPTER....
> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK AND EFFORT
> YOVE DONE.....GLAD TO HAVE YOU
> GUYS PART OF OUR FAMILY......STAY UP AND KEEP PUSHING!!!
> GT :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2010, 09:49 PM~19224386
> *I WANT TO OFFICIALLY WELCOME
> AS OF TODAY THE I.E BIKE CLUB CHAPTER....
> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK AND EFFORT
> YOVE DONE.....GLAD TO HAVE YOU
> GUYS PART OF OUR FAMILY......STAY UP AND KEEP PUSHING!!!
> GT :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 2 2010, 10:25 AM~19219039
> *wuz up lil homie!
> *


sup


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 2 2010, 12:35 PM~19220041
> *DAMM BRO ..I LOVE YOUR BIKE..TOOK THIZ [email protected] WACK SHOW......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx homie that's a good picture!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2010, 09:49 PM~19224386
> *I WANT TO OFFICIALLY WELCOME
> AS OF TODAY THE I.E BIKE CLUB CHAPTER....
> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK AND EFFORT
> YOVE DONE.....GLAD TO HAVE YOU
> GUYS PART OF OUR FAMILY......STAY UP AND KEEP PUSHING!!!
> GT :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Well deserved ie!!!!


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 1 2010, 11:57 PM~19215502
> *LOKO JAN30. THE UCE PICNIC HERE IN MIAMI WE COMING A TODA MADRE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im wantin to but if i do i wanna take the car n bikes :biggrin: we got somthin for next year we takin all da bikes out n hopefully finishin my car bro Congrats on startin da chapter out there homie i think we might end u opening one her cuz my lil bros and cuz and pollos homies :biggrin: ill let u know if anything if not then hopefully isee u in TAMPA GOODTIMER


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 2 2010, 01:07 AM~19216242
> *Orale firme!!!....everythings good on the west coast finally retiring my bike after it's last win!!!...
> *


ILL RETIRE MINES AFTER TAMPA MAYBE :biggrin: I BEEN WANTIN TO GO BACK TO CALI MY JEFE STAYS OUT THERE BY NORTH HOLLYWOOD ANY MEMBERS OUT THERE ?  YO LET ME GET UR NUMBER POLLO WANT A BIKE BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 3 2010, 01:21 AM~19226147
> *
> *


NICE PIC.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2010, 09:49 PM~19224386
> *I WANT TO OFFICIALLY WELCOME
> AS OF TODAY THE I.E BIKE CLUB CHAPTER....
> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK AND EFFORT
> YOVE DONE.....GLAD TO HAVE YOU
> GUYS PART OF OUR FAMILY......STAY UP AND KEEP PUSHING!!!
> GT :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


*CONGRATS TO THE NEW ADDITION TO THE FAMILIA.....GOOD JOB GOODTIMERS....*


----------



## Born 2 Die

GT'S TTT A TODA MADRE LOKOS MIAMI PASSING BY


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 29 2010, 05:56 PM~19192836
> *I DIDNT WIN YESTERDAY BUT I GOT BEST PAINT :biggrin:
> *


you got a pic of the award , was just wondering what bike they had on the award


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 2 2010, 09:49 PM~19224386
> *I WANT TO OFFICIALLY WELCOME
> AS OF TODAY THE I.E BIKE CLUB CHAPTER....
> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK AND EFFORT
> YOVE DONE.....GLAD TO HAVE YOU
> GUYS PART OF OUR FAMILY......STAY UP AND KEEP PUSHING!!!
> GT :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



CONGRATS TO THE I.E CHAPTER :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 3 2010, 01:21 AM~19226147
> *
> *



WOW NICE PIC


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 3 2010, 01:21 AM~19226147
> *
> *


WOW GIRL!!! :wow: ....THATS A CLEAN PICTURE!!!....THANX FOR THE PICTURE!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Dec 3 2010, 12:34 AM~19225921
> *ILL RETIRE MINES AFTER TAMPA MAYBE  :biggrin: I BEEN WANTIN TO GO BACK TO CALI MY JEFE STAYS OUT THERE BY NORTH HOLLYWOOD ANY MEMBERS OUT THERE ?   YO LET ME GET UR NUMBER POLLO WANT A BIKE BUILT  :biggrin:
> *


WELL MINES GOING TO ARKANSAS...TO SOME GUY WHO WANTS A CHAPTER OVERTHERE....HE HAS A NICE COWBOYS BIKE....ILL PM U THE DIGITS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 3 2010, 03:14 AM~19226475
> *NICE PIC.
> *


PAINTED BY BIG TURTLE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

Ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 3 2010, 10:47 AM~19228377
> *PAINTED BY BIG TURTLE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SISISISISI


----------



## David Cervantes

Buenos Dias GT family hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 4 2010, 05:00 AM~19234918
> *Buenos Dias GT family hope everyone has a good weekend.
> *


Buenos días have a good weekend too


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT FAMILIA


----------



## Born 2 Die

happy sunday lokos HOPE EVERY GOODTIMERS OUT THERE IS HAVING A GOOD SUNDAY


----------



## Fleetangel

:


----------



## Guest

What up GT! lookin GOOD homies :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 5 2010, 04:31 PM~19246303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIGGIN THE COLOR! :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

MY BIKE(FALLEN ANGEL) IS SOLD!!!.....GOING TO ARKANSAS TO ITS NEW HOME!!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 02:30 PM~19254409
> *DIGGIN THE COLOR! :wow:
> *


thanks loko...... :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wassup Goodtimers


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 01:30 PM~19254419
> *MY BIKE(FALLEN ANGEL) IS SOLD!!!.....GOING TO ARKANSAS TO ITS NEW HOME!!
> *


No way!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 6 2010, 03:00 PM~19254701
> *No way!!!
> *


yes way!!....lol....wuz up homie thanks for passing by!...i got something under the sleeve!!...stay tuned~


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 6 2010, 02:59 PM~19254683
> *thanks loko...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 02:23 PM~19254946
> *yes way!!....lol....wuz up homie thanks for passing by!...i got something under the sleeve!!...stay tuned~
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 02:30 PM~19254419
> *MY BIKE(FALLEN ANGEL) IS SOLD!!!.....GOING TO ARKANSAS TO ITS NEW HOME!!
> *



WHO BOUGHT IT  AND WHATS NEXT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

yesterday at rollersonly show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 6 2010, 05:53 PM~19256209
> *:cheesy:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2010, 07:32 PM~19257327
> *WHO BOUGHT IT    AND WHATS NEXT
> *


Some homie....and fleetangel is NeXT


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 03:23 PM~19254946
> *yes way!!....lol....wuz up homie thanks for passing by!...i got something under the sleeve!!...stay tuned~
> *


your last bike was nice, cant wait to see what you come out with next... :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2010, 08:07 PM~19257732
> *yesterday at rollersonly show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good paul...what happened to the old rims from it? if you still got them, let me know, i may be interested in them...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 6 2010, 11:11 PM~19260003
> *your last bike was nice, cant wait to see what you come out with next... :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie i never thought i would get rid of it till the cash was right in front of me!!!....


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 11:20 PM~19260102
> *Thanx homie i never thought i would get rid of it till the cash was right in front of me!!!....
> *


i hear that...i been back n forth about re-doing my bike, but always ended up stayin the same, but after hearing some shit talking about me fallin off, im completely re-doing my entire bike from the ground up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 6 2010, 11:28 PM~19260194
> *i hear that...i been back n forth about re-doing my bike, but always ended up stayin the same, but after hearing some shit talking about me fallin off, im completely re-doing my entire bike from the ground up.. :biggrin:
> *


Haters just make u do better homie!....to me they r my motivation!....keep it up G'!....i like ur Orange bike with the clown on it!....


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP FAMILY!!!!
HOW WAS EVERYONES WEEKEND???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 02:30 PM~19254419
> *MY BIKE(FALLEN ANGEL) IS SOLD!!!.....GOING TO ARKANSAS TO ITS NEW HOME!!
> *


WHAT????
WHY FLEET, THAT BIKE WAS SO NICE.....
CAIN WAIT TO SEE WAT YU GUNNA DO WIT FLEET ANGEL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2010, 08:07 PM~19257732
> *yesterday at rollersonly show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE PJAY


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 6 2010, 11:13 PM~19260017
> *looks good paul...what happened to the old rims from it? if you still got them, let me know, i may be interested in them...
> *


WAT UP G!!!!


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 11:32 PM~19260229
> *Haters just make u do better homie!....to me they r my motivation!....keep it up G'!....i like  ur Orange bike with the clown on it!....
> *


thats the one thats gettin re-done...besides from the shit talk, i think its high time for a change..too many clown themed bikes again..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 6 2010, 11:40 PM~19260293
> *WHAT????
> WHY FLEET, THAT BIKE WAS SO NICE.....
> CAIN WAIT TO SEE WAT YU GUNNA DO WIT FLEET ANGEL
> *


I want to bring something i have been waiting for so long!!!....ull like it homie!....how was the show?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 6 2010, 11:42 PM~19260306
> *WAT UP G!!!!
> *


chillin man! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

Wuz up vic!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 11:45 PM~19260323
> *I want to bring something i have been waiting for so long!!!....ull like it homie!....how was the show?
> *


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 11:49 PM~19260359
> *Wuz up vic!
> *


whats up loco! i see you sold the bike, bet the next one is gonna kill em


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 6 2010, 11:51 PM~19260369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya sabes homie!!!!...como andas? :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 11:53 PM~19260381
> *Ya sabes homie!!!!...como andas? :biggrin:
> *


im good bro, jus been super super busy with work. an gettin some stuff done on the 58


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 6 2010, 11:57 PM~19260399
> *im good bro, jus been super super busy with work. an gettin some stuff done on the 58
> *


Dats good bro!!!.... Thank god i got some extra hrs at work!!!. Im gettin one day off Per week rite now workin my ass off!!!. R u going to the xmas party NeXT weekend?


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 11:59 PM~19260417
> *Dats good bro!!!.... Thank god i got some extra hrs at work!!!. Im gettin one day off Per week rite now workin my ass off!!!. R u going to the xmas party NeXT weekend?
> *


same here bro, im lucky to get one day off a week. and its usually saturday. i really wanna go to that show but i might have to work so im not sure yet. we super backed up at work right now so i dunno :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 7 2010, 12:02 AM~19260435
> *same here bro, im lucky to get one day off a week. and its usually saturday. i really wanna go to that show but i might have to work so im not sure yet. we super backed up at work right now so i dunno  :dunno:
> *


Well hope to see u there bro!!!... I asked them to give 
me the day off!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 7 2010, 12:05 AM~19260456
> *Well hope to see u there bro!!!... I asked them to give
> me the day off!!!
> *


hope so loco. i asked to get off before 5 today an my boss was like come on man you know were behind.  im gonna try for the show tho. what day is it?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 7 2010, 12:08 AM~19260479
> *hope so loco. i asked to get off before 5 today an my boss was like come on man you know were behind.    im gonna try for the show tho. what day is it?
> *


Im talkin about the goodtimes xmas party on saturday!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 7 2010, 12:10 AM~19260486
> *Im talkin about the goodtimes xmas party on saturday!!!
> *


oooo! lol i forgot about that one to!!! i dont know yet bro gotta see if the lady can go to :biggrin: im off saturday sooo possibly


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 7 2010, 12:12 AM~19260503
> *oooo! lol i forgot about that one to!!! i dont know yet bro gotta see if the lady can go to  :biggrin:  im off saturday sooo possibly
> *


Orale homie!!!. U better take the lady cuz u goona need a designated driver!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 7 2010, 12:14 AM~19260517
> *Orale homie!!!. U better take the lady cuz u goona need a designated driver!!!.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: now thats what im talkn about homie!!!! alright loco im out for the night


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 7 2010, 12:15 AM~19260526
> *:biggrin:  now thats what im talkn about homie!!!! alright loco im out for the night
> *


Va homie!!!! Talk to u later g nite!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 6 2010, 02:30 PM~19254419
> *MY BIKE(FALLEN ANGEL) IS SOLD!!!.....GOING TO ARKANSAS TO ITS NEW HOME!!
> *



DAMMMM FLEET ... CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR NEXT ONE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2010, 08:07 PM~19257732
> *yesterday at rollersonly show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMM LOOKS GOOD JR.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 7 2010, 12:30 AM~19260595
> *DAMMMM FLEET ... CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR NEXT ONE
> *


GET READY TURTLE CUZ IMA NEED UR MAGIC!!...


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

home sick today.. :uh:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2010, 08:07 PM~19257732
> *yesterday at rollersonly show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS FUKIN BAD ASS


----------



## lesstime

whats good GT


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 6 2010, 08:07 PM~19257732
> *yesterday at rollersonly show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 7 2010, 12:34 PM~19263557
> *home sick today.. :uh:
> *


get better!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 7 2010, 06:21 PM~19266619
> *whats good GT
> *


wuz up doggg!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 8 2010, 10:51 AM~19272244
> *get better!!!!
> *


thx ill be back tomorrow! So who saw the raiders kick some charger butt the other day? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 8 2010, 11:24 AM~19272483
> *thx ill be back tomorrow! So who saw the raiders kick some charger butt the other day? :biggrin:
> *


ahhhh i was watchin sponge bob squaredpants!!... hes more interesting!!lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 8 2010, 10:53 AM~19272252
> *wuz up doggg!!
> *


just waiting on a call from my boss from work so i can go back to work early  i told i be back on the 11th of dec but got back late last night so called him this morning to try and get more hours :wow: 

whats good with you ???
any good news for me??? :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

Wuz up GT family hope everyone has good week :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

NEXT UP THE MAKE OVER :biggrin: :biggrin: 
2011 IS THE GT'S YEAR WE IN IT TO WIN IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 8 2010, 04:12 PM~19275203
> *just waiting on a call from my boss from work so i can go back to work early  i told i be back on the 11th of dec but got back late last night so called him this morning to try and get more hours  :wow:
> 
> whats good with you ???
> any good news for me??? :happysad:
> *


JUST WORKING HOMIE....THE ONLY NEWS IS THAT IM WORKING 6 DAYS A WEEK RITE NOW....N IMA BE BUYING A WELDER MACHINE THIS WEEK!!!...SO MY BUILD UPS WILL BE MUCH EASIER!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Dec 8 2010, 07:54 PM~19277830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP THE MAKE OVER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 2011 IS THE GT'S YEAR WE IN IT TO WIN IT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 9 2010, 10:15 AM~19282959
> *JUST WORKING HOMIE....THE ONLY NEWS IS THAT IM WORKING 6 DAYS A WEEK RITE NOW....N IMA BE BUYING A WELDER MACHINE THIS WEEK!!!...SO MY BUILD UPS WILL BE MUCH EASIER!!
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 02:24 PM~19284754
> *sweet  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH LUCKILY IMA BE ABLE TO BRING OUT MY OTHER BIKE SOONER THAN WUT IM EXPECTING!


----------



## lesstime

sweet can wait to see updates on many things


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 8 2010, 11:26 AM~19272506
> *ahhhh i was watchin sponge bob squaredpants!!... hes more interesting!!lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill remember that nxt time your cowgirls play & lose  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 02:31 PM~19284822
> *sweet can wait to see updates on many things
> *


A LOT!!!!....HOWS LIFE HOMIE???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:33 PM~19284839
> *ill remember that nxt time your cowgirls play & lose  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!.....WUT U BEEN UP TO GIRL??? :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMqAoLPLX14

A music video me & my sister did like 2 years back when her bikes 1st came out we shot this on my 12th birthday


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 9 2010, 02:36 PM~19284872
> *LOL!!.....WUT U BEEN UP TO GIRL??? :biggrin:
> *


nothin much been talkin to myself :biggrin: jk ive been home alone the last couple days cuz my parents have to work while im "sick" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:39 PM~19284887
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMqAoLPLX14
> 
> A music video me & my sister did like 2 years back when her bikes 1st came out we shot this on my 12th birthday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 9 2010, 02:35 PM~19284865
> *A LOT!!!!....HOWS LIFE HOMIE???
> *


was ok til about 20 mins ago when i got a call one of my great gmas passed bout 40 mins ago in FL and i dont have the funds to go out there like 500 to 1000 
other then that its ok my kids are good and wife gots A's in school and i got a job 
all bikes are pending work but have not seen any updates but the ones am doing lol and that very little due to work snow


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:40 PM~19284899
> *nothin much been talkin to myself  :biggrin:  jk ive been home alone the last couple days cuz my parents have to work while im "sick" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH THAT SUCKS!!....R U GOING TO THE CHRISTMAS PARTY ON SATURDAY???>


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 9 2010, 02:42 PM~19284911
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks my bike has come along way for how short of a time its been in the game :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 02:42 PM~19284922
> *was ok til about 20 mins ago when i got a call one of my great gmas passed bout 40 mins ago in FL  and i dont have the funds to go out there like 500 to 1000
> other then that its ok my kids are good and wife gots A's in school and i got a job
> all bikes are pending work but have not seen any updates but the ones am doing lol and that very little due to work snow
> *


IM SORRY BRO!....RIP UR GRANDMA!!...ITS GOOD THAT UR FAM IS OKAY!!!...


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 9 2010, 02:43 PM~19284933
> *OH THAT SUCKS!!....R U GOING TO THE CHRISTMAS PARTY ON SATURDAY???>
> *


no me & the fam bam have plans to take my grandma to universal studios since shes always working


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:43 PM~19284937
> *thanks my bike has come along way for how short of a time its been in the game :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP!!!...AND ITS A NICE BIKE!!! ALWAYS REPPING TO THE FULLEST!


----------



## Fleetangel

ILL BE BACK IN A LIL....GOTTA GET READY FOR WORK!


----------



## lesstime

thanks and thanks 
how bout you work fam toys???
hows everyone else on here???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey whats up lesstime?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:46 PM~19284968
> *hey whats up lesstime?
> *


not to much trying to think what i can sale to make some $$$$ to go see fam in FL but all i can think is the 52 chevy but i dont think i get much right about now cuz xmas is weeks away  

other then that we all good how bout you ???and yours>??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 02:49 PM~19284989
> *not to much trying to think what i can sale to make some $$$$ to go see fam in FL  but all i can think is the 52 chevy but i dont think i get much right about now cuz xmas is weeks away
> 
> other then that we all good how bout you ???and yours>??
> *


doing good besides stayin home all week the fam is doing good me & my dad are trying to think of what to do to my bike next but a lot of shops are starting to clean up til nxt year.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:50 PM~19285004
> *doing good besides stayin home all week the fam is doing good me & my dad are trying to think of what to do to my bike next but a lot of shops are starting to clean up til nxt year.
> *


you get in trouble at school????
post some more pics of you bike


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 02:53 PM~19285022
> *you get in trouble at school????
> post some more pics of you bike
> *


no not in trouble if that were the case i wouldnt be alive! 
na ive been sick


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:55 PM~19285042
> *no not in trouble if that were the case i wouldnt be alive!
> na ive been sick
> *


oh ok good cuz am sure all of us whould be up set with you lol gett better soon 
be sure to have someone get your school work so you dont get to fare behind :wow:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 02:58 PM~19285063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice once again 

try to add some gold and color to your wheels and a few more faced parts like a flower seatpost or rose con't kit ??? :happysad:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

yea my friends got me covered :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 03:03 PM~19285120
> *yea my friends got me covered :biggrin:
> *


nice besure to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 03:02 PM~19285107
> *nice once again
> 
> try to add some gold  and color to your wheels  and a few more faced parts like a flower seatpost  or rose con't  kit ??? :happysad:
> *


i was thinking bout getting engraved roses on the rims? :happysad: 
and i bought a con't kit from pj but gotta find some one whos super good at murals to meet my standards :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 03:09 PM~19285158
> *i was thinking bout getting engraved roses on the rims? :happysad:
> and i bought a con't kit from pj but gotta find some one whos super good at murals to meet my standards :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what about the person that did the rose on your frame??? have them do it????


----------



## JDMlolo

check the link pa, philly area

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572703


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 03:13 PM~19285199
> *what about the person that did the rose on your frame??? have them do it????
> *


i didnt really like his work dont get me wrong the rose is beautiful but before he clear coated it he didnt clean it so theres dirt at the front of the frame thats stuck there cuz he clear coated it over the dirt.. plus i wanna get some girls on it for the cnt kit but it has to look super real to me i hate when it looks fake especially for what i want to do to it :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

WHAT UP MIJA HOW U DOING LOOKIN GOOD ON THAT SIDE OF THE O.C TRY OUT MACGYVER FROM COLORADO GO IN OUR TOPIC HE GETS DOWN ..


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 9 2010, 03:17 PM~19285242
> *WHAT UP MIJA HOW U DOING LOOKIN GOOD ON  THAT SIDE OF THE O.C TRY OUT MACGYVER  FROM COLORADO GO IN OUR TOPIC HE GETS DOWN ..
> *


thx ill have my dad check it out rube


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 9 2010, 03:17 PM~19285240
> *i didnt really like his work dont get me wrong the rose is beautiful but before he clear coated it he didnt clean it so theres dirt at the front of the frame thats stuck there cuz he clear coated it over the dirt.. plus i wanna get some girls on it for the cnt kit but it has to look super real to me i hate when it looks fake especially for what i want to do to it :biggrin:
> *


oh that suck cant tell from the pics but in a show thats diffrent 
i see what you meant on the kit that will look sic cant wait to see


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=505516&st=3420


he/\ does nice work am hoping to get him and spock to gang up on my bike when the time is right


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 05:22 PM~19285296
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=505516&st=3420
> he/\ does nice work am hoping to get him and spock to gang up on my bike when the time is right
> *


wat area u comin down to florida homie myhomeboy does murals airbrushin hes GOOD maybe if u come down to florida ull get it done he did mine on da bike and my car


----------



## 96lincoln

wasss up GOODTIMERS
FLORIDA PASSIN THRU


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Dec 9 2010, 11:16 PM~19289764
> *wat area u comin down to florida homie myhomeboy does murals airbrushin hes GOOD maybe if u come down to florida ull get it done he did mine on da bike and my car
> *


i want to get out there my great gma passed today she was the only great gma there when i was born but i dont have the funds unless i sell the 52 really cheap so i get the funds fast but then id be out a big amount of$$ for saleing cheap

but am sure you post more of his work some will want work done me too if price and work are right :happysad:


----------



## 96lincoln

MAN I LOST MY GRANDPA COUPLE YEARS AGO ONLY ONE I HAD LEFT MAN 
MAYSHE R.I.P HOMIE YEA LL POST SOME MANANA MY CUZ 26JD HERE ON L.I.L HAS MORE PICS AND YEA PRICE I GOOD HE ALSO DONE WORK ON CARS ILL POST PICS OF IT WT PART OF FLORIDA HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 9 2010, 02:46 PM~19284966
> *thanks and thanks
> how bout you work fam toys???
> hows everyone else on here???
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD RITE NOW...EXCEPT FOR THE TOY...IMA BE MISSING THE GREEN BIKE!


----------



## lesstime

getting updates???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 10 2010, 09:54 PM~19298034
> *getting updates???
> *


i sold it!


----------



## lesstime

WHAT ,WHY,
BETTER HAVE A VERY GOOD RESON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 11 2010, 07:38 PM~19303801
> *WHAT ,WHY,
> BETTER HAVE A VERY GOOD RESON
> 
> *


I GOT A GOOD OFFER FOR IT...BUT IM GONNA BRING OUT MY OTHER FULL CUSTOM I GOT!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze

What up Goodtimers?? I need some help and direction. I’m building my brother a bike and need to know where I can go to get him a Gold trike kit. Need this asap and before Christmas. Also looking for a setup for it too. 

GT!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 13 2010, 12:27 PM~19315461
> *What up Goodtimers?? I need some help and direction. I’m building my brother a bike and need to know where I can go to get him a Gold trike kit. Need this asap and before Christmas. Also looking for a setup for it too.
> 
> GT!
> *


hey theres a guy here on lil selling one...hes from rollerz only....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 13 2010, 12:27 PM~19315461
> *What up Goodtimers?? I need some help and direction. I’m building my brother a bike and need to know where I can go to get him a Gold trike kit. Need this asap and before Christmas. Also looking for a setup for it too.
> 
> GT!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572449


----------



## Fleetangel

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Fleetangel, BIG ANDREW


:wave: :wave: :wave: 

wuz up dogg!


----------



## BIG ANDREW

was up everyone havent been on this in a long ass time


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT WAT IT DEW GTIMERS :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 13 2010, 12:32 PM~19315491
> *TTT WAT IT DEW GTIMERS :wave:
> *


wuz up g'!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 13 2010, 12:32 PM~19315494
> *wuz up g'!
> *



WAT IT DEW FLEET. JUST DOING THE SAME OLD THING STACKING CHIPS :biggrin: HOWS IT BEEN? DID YOUR BIKE GET SOLD AFTER ALL?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 13 2010, 01:29 PM~19315475
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572449
> *


Im sorry Im a little new to the bike scene, but that looks like a "dancing bed" style.. He's mroe looking for a normal trike so I can slap a pump on the rear of it and juice the front. Thoughts? Am I stupid for not wanting this trike kit?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

whats up family? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 13 2010, 01:17 PM~19315779
> *Im sorry Im a little new to the bike scene, but that looks like a "dancing bed" style.. He's mroe looking for a normal trike so I can slap a pump on the rear of it and juice the front. Thoughts? Am I stupid for not wanting this trike kit?
> *



YOUR NOT STUPID ITS JUST NOT YOUR TEAST OR STYLE AND THERES GOT TO BE ONE HERE 4 SALE ILL KEEP MY EYES OPEN.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 13 2010, 04:58 PM~19316947
> *YOUR NOT STUPID ITS JUST NOT YOUR TEAST OR STYLE AND THERES GOT TO BE ONE HERE 4 SALE ILL KEEP MY EYES OPEN.
> *


Thanks homie! Or if you know where I can get a new one please let me know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die

WAT UP FAM FL. GT'S IN THE HOUSE HOPE EVERY ONES GOOD ...JR HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH U AND THE FAM LOKO....GAVY NICE BIKE HOMIE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Dec 9 2010, 11:22 PM~19289813-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want to get out there my great gma passed today she was the only great gma there when i was born  but i dont have the funds unless i sell the 52 really cheap so i get the funds fast but then id be out a big amount of$$ for saleing cheap
> 
> but am sure you post more of his work some will want work done me too if price and work are right :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Dec 13 2010, 07:04 PM~19318495
> *Thanks homie! Or if you know where I can get a new one please let me know
> *



GET AT THE HOMIE LESSTIME.WE KNOW HIM VERY WELL HIS A KOOL GUY AND A MEN OF HIS WORDS.LOOK AT HIS SINGTURE AND THERES A LINK FOR PARTS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 13 2010, 12:36 PM~19315523
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET. JUST DOING THE SAME OLD THING STACKING CHIPS :biggrin:  HOWS IT BEEN? DID YOUR BIKE GET SOLD AFTER ALL?
> *


yes... now its time to strt workin on the other one!


----------



## jojo67

Page 700.....wut up GT bikes!!!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

TUCSON CRUZIN THRU ........


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up jojo and lovemeorhateme


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 14 2010, 02:33 PM~19325310
> *Page 700.....wut up GT bikes!!!
> *



:biggrin: WAT IT DEW JOJO X2 GT BIKES NEED LOVE AS WILL TTT FOR THE GTIMERS :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: waz up familia


----------



## Fleetangel

hows everyone doin :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 16 2010, 09:40 AM~19342475
> *hows everyone doin :cheesy:
> *



WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 15 2010, 10:41 PM~19339531
> *:biggrin: waz up familia
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 16 2010, 05:29 PM~19346174
> *WHATS UP DAVID.
> *


been good just hear working on the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 16 2010, 07:19 PM~19347081
> *been good just hear working on the bikes. :biggrin:
> *



CLEAN THE BLUE TRIKE GOING TO LOOK TIGHT WITH THOSE FENDERS. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 16 2010, 05:29 PM~19346170
> *WHATS UP HOW U BEEN
> *


I've been good just working like crazy rite now wut bout u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 16 2010, 11:57 PM~19349616
> *I've been good just working like crazy rite now wut bout u?
> *



NOTHING REALLY JST XMAS SHOPPN FOR MY LIL ONE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

Was up GT FAMILIA


----------



## -GT- RAY

Today's Birthdays 
32 members are celebrating their birthday today
64-life(46), not stock hydros(36), CHICO THE VAVOSO(34), princess(27), marathon1218(35), Gold Digger(28), retz(20), streetreaper(24), el_cuban_boy(25), lowcutty(33), RICHIE'S 59(31), imp58-64(34), Mr.Link(23), kdawg32(36), Knock & Bang(28), ROLLERZONLY 719(36), IBLDMYOWN(38), 79_REGAL(24), LogoSpade(30), gumbii(29), 58wag(27), seriobuilt(27), buddha21(20), *HAPPY BIRTHDAY WENDY!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## SAUL

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 19 2010, 01:29 AM~19365821
> *:thumbsup:
> *


QVO SAUL ...... COMO ESTAMOS


----------



## Fleetangel

Looking good turtle and happy birthday wendy!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 19 2010, 03:08 PM~19368575
> *Looking good turtle and happy birthday wendy!
> *



GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

who goin to the majestics show on new years? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 20 2010, 10:29 AM~19374852
> *who goin to the majestics show on new years? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think my two cusinZ n I


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 18 2010, 07:20 PM~19363613
> *Today's Birthdays
> 32 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(46), not stock hydros(36), CHICO THE VAVOSO(34), princess(27), marathon1218(35), Gold Digger(28), retz(20), streetreaper(24), el_cuban_boy(25), lowcutty(33), RICHIE'S 59(31), imp58-64(34), Mr.Link(23), kdawg32(36), Knock & Bang(28), ROLLERZONLY 719(36), IBLDMYOWN(38), 79_REGAL(24), LogoSpade(30), gumbii(29), 58wag(27), seriobuilt(27), buddha21(20), HAPPY BIRTHDAY WENDY!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *



HAPPY BDAY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 19 2010, 05:30 PM~19368726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all 3 beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 20 2010, 10:02 PM~19380766
> *all 3 beautiful  :biggrin:
> *


xr :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 21 2010, 12:31 PM~19385394
> *TTT :wave:
> *


wuz up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 21 2010, 12:33 PM~19385406
> *wuz up
> *



WAT IT DEW FLEET.HOWS YOUR NEW RIDE COMEING UP


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 18 2010, 07:20 PM~19363613
> *Today's Birthdays
> 32 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(46), not stock hydros(36), CHICO THE VAVOSO(34), princess(27), marathon1218(35), Gold Digger(28), retz(20), streetreaper(24), el_cuban_boy(25), lowcutty(33), RICHIE'S 59(31), imp58-64(34), Mr.Link(23), kdawg32(36), Knock & Bang(28), ROLLERZONLY 719(36), IBLDMYOWN(38), 79_REGAL(24), LogoSpade(30), gumbii(29), 58wag(27), seriobuilt(27), buddha21(20), HAPPY BIRTHDAY WENDY!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 21 2010, 12:38 PM~19385444
> *WAT IT DEW FLEET.HOWS YOUR NEW RIDE COMEING UP
> *


havent done anything its been rainig n ive been workin a lot lately!!...i bought a frame just for now while i get the other one going...how u guys been?


----------



## lesstime

whats good every one 


happy late bday wendy


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 21 2010, 08:24 PM~19388999
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wuz up davud!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 21 2010, 04:33 PM~19386988
> *havent done anything its been rainig n ive been workin a lot lately!!...i bought a frame just for now while i get the other one going...how u guys been?
> *



YA RAINY DAYS SUCK BIG TIME.ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE LOTS OF WORK I THINK MORE POCKET CHANGE FOR THE RIDES AND I CANT WAIT FOR INCOME TAX IM AFTER SOMETHING NICE WISH I COULD SAY IT BUT SOME HOW WHEN I SAY SOMETHING BEFORE I GET IT.IT NEVER COMES TRUE AND SOMETHING ALWAYS GETS IN MY WAY  SO LETS HOPE ITS STILL THERE BY THAT TIME :x: WE BEEN GOOD THANK YOU FOR ASKING JUST WISHING EVERYDAY I COULD OFF PULLED IT OFF FOR THE MIGHTY GT.BUT ILL GET THERE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 18 2010, 07:20 PM~19363613
> *Today's Birthdays
> 32 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(46), not stock hydros(36), CHICO THE VAVOSO(34), princess(27), marathon1218(35), Gold Digger(28), retz(20), streetreaper(24), el_cuban_boy(25), lowcutty(33), RICHIE'S 59(31), imp58-64(34), Mr.Link(23), kdawg32(36), Knock & Bang(28), ROLLERZONLY 719(36), IBLDMYOWN(38), 79_REGAL(24), LogoSpade(30), gumbii(29), 58wag(27), seriobuilt(27), buddha21(20), HAPPY BIRTHDAY WENDY!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *



:cheesy: HOW DID I MISSED THIS.HAPPY LATE B-DAY WENDY :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 22 2010, 09:47 AM~19393201
> *YA RAINY DAYS SUCK BIG TIME.ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE LOTS OF WORK I THINK MORE POCKET CHANGE FOR THE RIDES AND I CANT WAIT FOR INCOME TAX IM AFTER SOMETHING NICE WISH I COULD SAY IT BUT SOME HOW WHEN I SAY SOMETHING BEFORE I GET IT.IT NEVER COMES TRUE AND SOMETHING ALWAYS GETS IN MY WAY   SO LETS HOPE ITS STILL THERE BY THAT TIME :x:  WE BEEN GOOD THANK YOU FOR ASKING JUST WISHING EVERYDAY I COULD OFF PULLED IT OFF FOR THE MIGHTY GT.BUT ILL GET THERE DAY :biggrin:
> *


JUST RELAX HOMIE AND TAKE UR TIME...EVERYTHING U WISH FOR U'LL GET SOONER OR LATER!


----------



## monte carlo rider

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 18 2010, 07:20 PM~19363613
> *Today's Birthdays
> 32 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(46), not stock hydros(36), CHICO THE VAVOSO(34), princess(27), marathon1218(35), Gold Digger(28), retz(20), streetreaper(24), el_cuban_boy(25), lowcutty(33), RICHIE'S 59(31), imp58-64(34), Mr.Link(23), kdawg32(36), Knock & Bang(28), ROLLERZONLY 719(36), IBLDMYOWN(38), 79_REGAL(24), LogoSpade(30), gumbii(29), 58wag(27), seriobuilt(27), buddha21(20), happy b-day wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 22 2010, 11:16 AM~19393796
> *JUST RELAX HOMIE AND TAKE UR TIME...EVERYTHING U WISH FOR U'LL GET SOONER OR LATER!
> *



THANK YOU FLEET I HOPE IT DOES ONE DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

ttt


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

Wud up gaby and alex!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 19 2010, 03:30 PM~19368726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP GOODTIMERS ...... IM SELLING ALL THE FACE PARTS FROM "DRAMA QUEENS" BIKE AND DISPLAY LET ME KNOW IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED .... REALLY GOOD PRICE FOR ANY GOODTIMER


----------



## lilrob01

whats up good timers lil rob passing by olso want to whish a merry x.mas to all tha good timers :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 23 2010, 01:21 AM~19400969
> *Wud  up gaby and alex!
> *


what up fleet! nice tat btw! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 23 2010, 10:38 AM~19402871
> *what up fleet! nice tat btw! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx but which tattoo r u talkin about?m:biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 23 2010, 03:23 PM~19404647
> *Thanx but which tattoo r u talkin about?m:biggrin:
> *


805 the one you posted on fb :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMERS LETS POST ALL THE PICS THAT WE DID FOR THIS YEAR... *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 23 2010, 04:00 PM~19404826
> *805 the one you posted on fb :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah I tatted my homie!!!....


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2010, 12:32 AM~19408836
> *Oh yeah I tatted my homie!!!....
> *


you did that?? :0


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Merry Christmas to my gt family!! merry christmas guys since most of us will be with are families tomorrow!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 24 2010, 12:27 PM~19411910
> *you did that?? :0
> *


Yes I ve done a few others!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 24 2010, 12:44 PM~19412068
> *Merry Christmas to my gt family!! merry christmas guys since most of us will be with are families tomorrow!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Merry Christmas GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2010, 07:28 PM~19414655
> *Merry Christmas GT
> *


Same to u bro!


----------



## sureñosbluez

FELIZ NAVIDAD GOODTIMES


----------



## -GT- RAY

Merry Christmas goodtimers!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

merry christmas my good times homies.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Dec 24 2010, 10:10 PM~19415448-->
> 
> 
> 
> FELIZ NAVIDAD GOODTIMES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -GT- [email protected] 24 2010, 11:03 PM~19415650
> *Merry Christmas goodtimers!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Dec 25 2010, 12:09 AM~19416027
> *merry christmas my good times homies.
> *



MERRY XMAS TO YA'LL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 23 2010, 08:09 PM~19406440
> *GOODTIMERS LETS POST ALL THE PICS THAT WE DID FOR THIS YEAR...
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

thats all i got!!!!!


----------



## 26jd

merry christmas to all my gt family :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MERRY CHRISMAS....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2010, 05:24 PM~19413891
> *Yes I ve done a few others!
> *


haha cowboys lost!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~




----------



## ~Boys Envy~




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOOKS GOOD. BUT I KNOW US GOODTIMERS DID MORE WORK THEN THAT... IM TRYN TO GET MORE PICS. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 27 2010, 06:59 PM~19433755
> *LOOKS GOOD. BUT I KNOW US GOODTIMERS DID MORE WORK THEN THAT... IM TRYN TO GET MORE PICS.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 27 2010, 11:43 AM~19431021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 06:02 PM~19433768
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*LRM SAN DIEGO SHOW 2010*


----------



## -GT- RAY

*THE ROYAL FANTASIES CORONA SHOW 2010*


----------



## -GT- RAY

*INDIO SHOW 2010*


----------



## -GT- RAY

*LRM PHOENIX SHOW 2010*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 27 2010, 07:54 PM~19434672
> *Nice pics!!!!
> *


thanks i have more pics but after awhile all the pics look the same :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 28 2010, 09:08 AM~19438934
> *thanks i have more pics but after awhile all the pics look the same :biggrin:
> *


HAHA THATS WUT I HAVE TOO!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 28 2010, 01:25 AM~19437789
> *LRM PHOENIX SHOW 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IE LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKN GOOD.


----------



## lesstime

whats up peps hows every one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 28 2010, 07:07 PM~19443358
> *whats up peps hows every one
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## lesstime

been ok working like crazy never get time to play hoping ill get a raise and some days off at the same time lol got two frame in the mail today hoping to get two more by early feb 
am on the hunt for lil tiger parts and pixie2 parts if ayone has

how you been


----------



## Fleetangel

I got a pixie!!lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 28 2010, 09:42 PM~19445060
> *I got a pixie!!lol
> *


shhhhhh 
i need parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 28 2010, 09:52 PM~19445163
> *shhhhhh
> i need parts
> *


Go to jagsters then!


----------



## lesstime

lol 
stock stuff seat clamps ,lil tiger sissy bar/clamps,goose neck,lil tiger handle bars ,schwinn bolts ect,ect
lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 28 2010, 10:37 PM~19445748
> *lol
> stock stuff seat clamps ,lil tiger sissy bar/clamps,goose neck,lil tiger handle bars ,schwinn bolts ect,ect
> lol
> *


Ill keep an eye for u!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 28 2010, 09:42 PM~19445060
> *I got a pixie!!lol
> *


lol i just got rid of mine i had a december 79 pixie i traded it to that foo elspock 84 the homie guna ship it out for me tomorrow


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 28 2010, 10:40 AM~19439511
> *HAHA THATS WUT I HAVE TOO!!... :biggrin:
> *


we gotta get organized like gt ray obviously cuz hes got all his shows in order


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 29 2010, 01:45 AM~19447259
> *lol i just got rid of mine i had a december 79 pixie i traded it to that foo elspock 84 the homie guna ship it out for me tomorrow
> *


The one I have is lesstimes pixie!lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Dec 29 2010, 10:24 AM~19448670
> *we gotta get organized like gt ray obviously cuz hes got all his shows in order
> *


Hey I posted mine in order too!!!do u have pics of the true memories bike show?


----------



## mr.casper

Wat up my goodtimes familia?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 29 2010, 06:04 PM~19452253
> *Wat up my goodtimes familia?
> *


How's it going brotha!


----------



## -GT- RAY

So who is going to the new years picnic and taking their bikes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 29 2010, 10:36 PM~19454527
> *So who is going to the new years picnic and taking their bikes
> *


My cusinz n I takin their bikes


----------



## -GT- RAY

O okay


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 30 2010, 01:32 AM~19456685
> *O okay
> *


I would like to see IE in full force!!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 29 2010, 03:40 PM~19450949
> *The one I have is lesstimes pixie!lol
> *


lol im tryna get one of those pixies


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2010, 11:22 AM~19458536
> *I would like to see IE in full force!!!!
> *


Yup thats wat we planning but i think we will only bring about two bikes cuz the rest i think are bringing cars


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 29 2010, 07:55 PM~19452951
> *How's it going brotha!
> *


its aight working on something new! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 30 2010, 02:53 PM~19459937
> *Yup thats wat we planning but i think we will only bring about two bikes cuz the rest i think are bringing cars
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 30 2010, 03:32 PM~19460194
> *its aight working on something new! :biggrin:
> *


Wow wut u get this time?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 30 2010, 05:35 PM~19461034
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY
> *


Wuz crackin dogg???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2010, 05:34 PM~19461029
> *
> *


Yup ima try to push my members to get a few bikes out


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 29 2010, 03:42 PM~19450969
> *Hey I posted mine in order too!!!do u have pics of the true memories bike show?
> *


uummm ummm idk  ill check


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2010, 11:22 AM~19458536
> *I would like to see IE in full force!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 30 2010, 06:12 PM~19461277
> *Yup ima try to push my members to get a few bikes out
> *


Nice Ima take some parts I got for sale!


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 30 2010, 08:51 PM~19462862
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD. :biggrin:
> *


happy new years!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2010, 08:41 PM~19462733
> *Nice Ima take some parts I got for sale!
> *


Kool im not gunna take my bike though


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2010, 12:52 PM~19468251
> *happy new years!
> *


Thanks same to u.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 31 2010, 03:06 PM~19469257
> *Kool im not gunna take my bike though
> *


Why not


----------



## lesstime

some thing new to the crew :wow:


----------



## lesstime

every one have a safe and happy new year


----------



## sureñosbluez

HAPPY NEW YEAR GOOD TIMES


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 31 2010, 08:01 PM~19471258
> *Why not
> *


Cuz this it wat im tryna do for 2011.......i only want to show my bike wen it has a new part at every show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 31 2010, 10:50 PM~19472312
> *Cuz this it wat im tryna do for 2011.......i only want to show my bike wen it has a new part at every show
> *


Oh that's cool then!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY GT FAM!!!! SEE YOU GUYS IN A COUPLE OF HOURS!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 1 2011, 12:11 AM~19472654
> *Oh that's cool then!
> *


Yup......... Happy new years G!!!!! 

And happy new years to the rest of the gt family


----------



## David Cervantes

I WANT TO WISH MY GT FAMILY A GREAT NEW YEARS HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT WEEKEND.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

PURO 










FOR 2011

WAT UP FAM HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH YALL HAPPY NEW YEARS AND MUCH LOV LOKOS ..........

WILL HAVE PICS OF THE BIKE SOON REDOING IT ALL


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 31 2010, 08:10 PM~19471318
> *some thing new to the crew :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i like the color!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 2 2011, 12:08 PM~19481623
> *nice i like the color!
> *


i got a pixie 2 also working on pix cant find in comp


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 12:29 PM~19481761
> *i got a pixie 2 also working on pix cant find in comp
> *


damn!!...u got a lot!


----------



## lesstime

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 12:37 PM~19481819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wuts that color called?


----------



## lesstime

like a lavender with gold and ice preal over it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 12:41 PM~19481846
> *like a lavender with gold and ice preal over it
> *


thts nice!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

ill hook you up :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 01:02 PM~19481975
> *ill hook you up :wow:
> *


ILL GET AT U THEN!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 2 2011, 02:32 PM~19482748
> *ILL GET AT U THEN!
> *


k and do you send them other messages??? never got them if you did??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19485272
> *k and do you send  them other messages??? never got them if you did??
> *


Naa bro!!! I jumped in the shower n it was raimig outside so I didn't wanted to go to the storage!


----------



## 65ragrider

wendy call me


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS

GREAT JOB TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS FOR PUTTN IN WORK FOR 2010 WE LOOK GOOD OUT THERE. 2011 HERE WE COME. LETS BUST OUT WITH MORE BIKES AND COME OUT STRONGER AS ON BIG ASS HAPPY FAMILY.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANYBODY GOT QUESTION HIT ME UP 323 919 3401


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 05:59 PM~19493214
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS
> 
> GREAT JOB TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS FOR PUTTN IN WORK FOR 2010 WE LOOK GOOD OUT THERE. 2011 HERE WE COME. LETS BUST OUT WITH MORE BIKES AND COME OUT STRONGER AS ON BIG ASS HAPPY FAMILY.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.....
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 04:29 PM~19492408
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Can't wait for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## lesstime

same here bro big thangs going to happen fo sur


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 30 2010, 05:35 PM~19461037
> *Wow wut u get this time?
> *


redoing my trike thats all not much but it has a lil gt touch of class! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 06:40 PM~19493668
> *same here bro big thangs going to happen fo sur
> *


Damn homie I miss workin on bikes!!!!


----------



## lesstime

i have a new one to play with also ill hit you up when i come up with all my details then see what you think


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 3 2011, 06:43 PM~19493701
> *redoing my trike thats all not much but it has a lil gt touch of class! :biggrin:
> *


Really????? Damn I'm diggin that gt touch homie!!!!...I got something under construction too!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2011, 06:48 PM~19493775
> *Really????? Damn I'm diggin that gt touch homie!!!!...I got something under construction too!!!
> *


jajaja yeah big turtle do great work!


----------



## lesstime

you get snow this morning 
???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 06:47 PM~19493766
> *i have a new one to play with also ill hit you up when i come up with all my details then see what you think
> *


I guess 2011 gonna bring out a lot of bad ass rides!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 3 2011, 06:49 PM~19493783
> *jajaja yeah big turtle do great work!
> *


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 06:49 PM~19493791
> *you get snow this morning
> ???
> *


Not where I'm at!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19493809
> *Can't wait to see it!!!
> *


did u had my # i can text u a sneek Pic i cant wait to get it out n show it off lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2011, 06:50 PM~19493795
> *I guess 2011 gonna bring out a lot of bad ass rides!
> *


 yes well i hope to be bad rides lol ill have 3 undercover hoping to bust out hoping to be at a south cali show :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2011, 06:52 PM~19493818
> *Not where I'm at!
> *


  oh


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 06:53 PM~19493835
> *yes well i hope to be bad rides lol ill have 3 undercover hoping to bust out  hoping to be at a south cali show  :wow:
> *


When r u coming?


----------



## lesstime

hoping for a few end of summer shows


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 3 2011, 06:53 PM~19493827
> *did u had my # i can text u a sneek Pic i cant wait to get it out n show it off lol
> *


Here's my number 8059060112


----------



## mr.casper

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2011, 07:17 PM~19494114
> *Here's my number 8059060112
> *


text sent! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP PEOPLE.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 07:31 PM~19494259
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE.
> *


whats good bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up g timers got sum parts in the mail today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 3 2011, 07:44 PM~19494417
> *Wats up g timers got sum parts in the mail today!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: baller


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

whats good with you david??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 07:49 PM~19494460
> *:wow:  :wow: baller
> *


yup.....its a surprise.....already put it on my bike


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19494884
> *yup.....its a surprise.....already put it on my bike
> *


damn thats fast


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 07:42 PM~19494393
> *whats good bro
> *



JUST CHILLN HERE AT WORK WHAT ABOUT U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 3 2011, 07:44 PM~19494417
> *Wats up g timers got sum parts in the mail today!!!!!!!!!
> *



PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 3 2011, 07:52 PM~19494505
> *HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS GOOD BRO HOW U BEEN..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I SEE U FLEETANGEL


----------



## lesstime

kicking back watchin the kid while wife at school sitters cost to much lol 
trying to get over the cold outside to get working on a few things for people and my self


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19495198
> *kicking back watchin the kid while wife at school sitters cost to much lol
> trying to get over the cold outside to get working on a few things for people and my self
> *



THATS COOL.. HOW THOSE BIKES COMING OUT THAT U WERE WORKN ON.,.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:47 PM~19495188
> *I SEE U FLEETANGEL
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:47 PM~19495188
> *I SEE U FLEETANGEL
> *


Wuz up bro!!!I'm just at work makin the money for a new toy!!!!wanna bring it out before the first bike show!!!!!....glead to see the topic moving!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

white spokes look good on there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel, lesstime, Lowridin101, mr.casper


WHATS CRACKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19495256
> *Wuz up bro!!!I'm just at work makin the money for a new toy!!!!wanna bring it out before the first bike show!!!!!....glead to see the topic moving!!!!
> *



LETS GET THESE BIKES READY FOR THE NEXT LRM SHOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19495263
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dib on the one on the left in red and white :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19495268
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel, lesstime, Lowridin101, mr.casper
> WHATS CRACKN
> *


wat up my gt fam!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:54 PM~19495284
> *LETS GET THESE BIKES READY FOR THE NEXT LRM SHOW..  :biggrin:
> *


Yup hope mine is ready by then!


----------



## lesstime

[/quote]
who owns this ???


----------



## Fleetangel

>


who owns this ???
[/quote]
Eli from oc chapter!!!..all original!!!


----------



## lesstime

i got a buyer if want to sale $$$$$


----------



## og58pontiac

Going to GOODTIMES 661-Bakersfield from da 619 :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19497290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to GOODTIMES 661-Bakersfield from da 619 :cheesy:
> *


Nice bike!!! I like the theme!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 3 2011, 08:46 PM~19495170
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN... :biggrin:
> *


O bro it happened...... :biggrin: :biggrin: .....Like i told fleet, i only want to take my bike to a show only if hasa different part at every show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 4 2011, 02:14 AM~19498084
> *O bro it happened...... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....Like i told fleet, i only want to take my bike to a show only if hasa different part at every show
> *


Wut u got this time?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19497290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to GOODTIMES 661-Bakersfield from da 619 :cheesy:
> *


Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2011, 02:15 AM~19498086
> *Wut u got this time?
> *


Surprise :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 4 2011, 02:16 AM~19498092
> *Surprise :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rey's'58

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 4 2011, 02:15 AM~19498090
> *Nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RAY THIS IS THE BIKE I TOLD U ABOUT THE FRAME IS 20" GT IS LOOKING GOOD FOR 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 4 2011, 08:33 AM~19498984
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Wuz crackin!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 4 2011, 02:35 AM~19498137
> *:cheesy:
> *


any good new pics???? :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 4 2011, 01:44 PM~19501038
> *any good new pics???? :wow:
> *


Once I get home from the store!


----------



## lesstime

yeah boy be sure to read the warm up on it dont want to fry it and not even use it


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 4 2011, 03:23 PM~19501790
> *yeah boy be sure to read the warm up on it dont want to fry it and not even use it
> *


For sho bro!!! Wut u up to?


----------



## lesstime

trying to gather orders for the 8th and talking to the wife about school


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

HAVE A GOOD DAY GOODTIMER'S.
FROM VIEJITOS SAN BERNARDINO BIKE CLUB.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 4 2011, 03:37 PM~19501903
> *waz up familia :biggrin:
> *


Tell david to call me once he gets home please!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 4 2011, 03:49 PM~19501978
> *HAVE A GOOD DAY GOODTIMER'S.
> FROM VIEJITOS SAN BERNARDINO BIKE CLUB.
> *


Thanx for passing by!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wat up goodtimers


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 4 2011, 08:33 AM~19498984
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


What up Sergio


----------



## mannyjr520

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 10:51 PM~19496801
> *i got a buyer if want to sale $$$$$
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mannyjr520

Wat up


----------



## -GT- RAY

GT up


----------



## GT~PLATING

what's up goodtimers....I got this Schwinn all O.G. mint condition never been restored...
Is this something too show since it's this clean.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 5 2011, 12:52 AM~19508131
> *what's up goodtimers....I got this Schwinn all O.G. mint condition never been restored...
> Is this something too show since it's this clean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's clean!!!wut year is it?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 5 2011, 12:52 AM~19508131
> *what's up goodtimers....I got this Schwinn all O.G. mint condition never been restored...
> Is this something too show since it's this clean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's clean!!!wut year is it?


----------



## EZUP62

TTT FOR GT BIKES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

CAN WE GET THE BIKE REPPS 2 ADD THEIR PHONE NUMBERS 2 THEIR SIGNATURE WOULD HELP US OUT A LOT GETTING PLENTY OF CALLS ABOUT BIKES WOULD LIKE 2 HAVE A PLACE FOR THEM 2 SEE WHATS UP THANKS.....


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 5 2011, 01:59 AM~19508399
> *Damn that's clean!!!wut year is it?
> *


76 i think


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 5 2011, 09:23 AM~19509526
> *76 i think
> *


U gotta bring that baby out to play!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 5 2011, 02:06 AM~19508431
> *TTT FOR GT BIKES
> *


WUZ UP BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

A PICTURE I FOUND FROM LAST SATURDAYS PICNIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 3 2011, 08:57 PM~19495339
> *wat up my gt fam!
> *



HOW U BEEN HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jan 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19497290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to GOODTIMES 661-Bakersfield from da 619 :cheesy:
> *



BIKE IS NICE HOMIE. BY THE WAY MY NAME IS PAUL JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 4 2011, 02:14 AM~19498084
> *O bro it happened...... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .....Like i told fleet, i only want to take my bike to a show only if hasa different part at every show
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by rey's'58_@Jan 4 2011, 06:08 AM~19498478
> *RAY THIS IS THE BIKE I TOLD U ABOUT THE FRAME IS 20" GT IS LOOKING GOOD FOR 2011  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS CRACKN BIG RAY RAY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Jan 4 2011, 10:55 PM~19507234
> *Wat up
> *



WHATS UP MANNY HOW U BEEN HOMIE,.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2011, 02:19 AM~19508454
> *CAN WE GET THE BIKE REPPS 2 ADD THEIR PHONE NUMBERS 2 THEIR SIGNATURE WOULD HELP US OUT A LOT GETTING PLENTY OF CALLS ABOUT BIKES WOULD LIKE 2 HAVE A PLACE FOR THEM 2 SEE WHATS UP THANKS.....
> *


YES SIR.,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ROBERTO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 5 2011, 02:05 PM~19511725
> *WHATS UP ROBERTO
> *


NOT MUCH DOGG JUST DOING MY DUTIES!....WUT U UP TO?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

ALL DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE ......


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 04:18 PM~19512923
> *ALL DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the forks?


----------



## -GT- RAY

More goodies for the bike today!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

whats good every one


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 5 2011, 11:38 PM~19517985
> *whats good every one
> *


Wats up bro
How yu doing.????


----------



## lesstime

doing good just trying to make that money to be like you  
just got home from a 14 hour shift


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 5 2011, 11:34 PM~19517945
> *More goodies for the bike today!!!!!!
> *


Niceeee!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 5 2011, 04:18 PM~19512923
> *ALL DRAMA QUEENS PARTS FOR SALE  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price on rims please


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 5 2011, 11:34 PM~19517945
> *More goodies for the bike today!!!!!!
> *



keep pushn g :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 5 2011, 11:56 PM~19518156
> *doing good just trying to make that money to be like you
> just got home from a 14 hour shift
> *


Hahaha i get help from my dad but i get money at skool....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2011, 12:20 AM~19518324
> *Niceeee!!!!!
> *


Yup


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2011, 02:13 PM~19522344
> *keep pushn g :biggrin:
> *


Yup im trying.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 6 2011, 04:42 PM~19523615
> *Yup
> *


Can't wait to see ur ride!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 6 2011, 05:53 PM~19524177
> *Can't wait to see ur ride!
> *


I cant wait to bring it out


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

HELLO EVERYONE!!!
JUST STOPPIN BY AND WISH YOU ALL A BETTER AND
BLESSFULL YEAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Dec 18 2010, 08:20 PM~19363613
> *Today's Birthdays
> 32 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 64-life(46), not stock hydros(36), CHICO THE VAVOSO(34), princess(27), marathon1218(35), Gold Digger(28), retz(20), streetreaper(24), el_cuban_boy(25), lowcutty(33), RICHIE'S 59(31), imp58-64(34), Mr.Link(23), kdawg32(36), Knock & Bang(28), ROLLERZONLY 719(36), IBLDMYOWN(38), 79_REGAL(24), LogoSpade(30), gumbii(29), 58wag(27), seriobuilt(27), buddha21(20), HAPPY BIRTHDAY WENDY!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *



THANK YOU!! :cheesy: 
AND EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE BIRTH DAY WISHES!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jan 6 2011, 10:04 PM~19527076
> *HELLO EVERYONE!!!
> JUST STOPPIN BY AND WISH YOU ALL A BETTER AND
> BLESSFULL YEAR..... :biggrin:
> *


Hey wnedy how's it going???


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 7 2011, 12:05 AM~19528118
> *
> *


HEY TURTLE I MIGHT ALSO GO FOR SOME NEW PATTERNS ON THE PINK BIKE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

CAN ANY BIKE REPP CONTACT THE COLORADO CHAPTER THEY WANT 2 START A BIKE CHAPTER THEY NEED INFO  719-229-1756  ASAP THANKS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT FOR THE MIGHTY GTIMERS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 6 2011, 02:10 PM~19522324
> *price on rims please
> *


dammm jr. i think i got everything sold if not ill let you know


----------



## BIG TURTLE

JULIETA'S NEW BIKE .... COMING SOON , FORKS WILL BE DIFFERENT 

" DRAMA QUEEN DOS "


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 7 2011, 05:22 PM~19533892
> *JULIETA'S NEW BIKE .... COMING SOON , FORKS WILL BE DIFFERENT
> 
> " DRAMA QUEEN DOS "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 7 2011, 05:22 PM~19533892
> *JULIETA'S NEW BIKE .... COMING SOON , FORKS WILL BE DIFFERENT
> 
> " DRAMA QUEEN DOS "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!!! That looks nice turtle!!!!! I like that fat tire!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 7 2011, 05:22 PM~19533892
> *JULIETA'S NEW BIKE .... COMING SOON , FORKS WILL BE DIFFERENT
> 
> " DRAMA QUEEN DOS "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

lesstime, Fleetangel
ola


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 7 2011, 11:47 PM~19537331
> *lesstime, Fleetangel
> ola
> *


Hey bro!!!ill txt u tomorrow ima go to sleep!!!gotta wake up at 5!...got a new job!!!


----------



## lesstime

sweet i might get a new job too find out monday


----------



## -GT- RAY

congrats fleet on the new job.....

wat it dew lesstime.???


----------



## lesstime

just got home from work chating on facebook and on here lol hoping i get this other job makig more$$$$ to catch up with you i hope


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 7 2011, 11:57 PM~19537416
> *just got home from work chating on facebook and on here lol  hoping i get this other job makig more$$$$ to catch up with you i hope
> *


hahaha i wish a had a job but this summer cuz ima be 15 and a half by then....
my birthday is the 25th of this month


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

Hey goodtimers how you all been hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 8 2011, 12:03 AM~19537450
> *hahaha i wish a had a job but this summer cuz ima be 15 and a half by then....
> my birthday is the 25th of this month
> *


party time what what :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 8 2011, 12:08 AM~19537473
> *Hey goodtimers how you all been hope everyone has a great weekend
> *


hi


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 8 2011, 12:08 AM~19537473
> *Hey goodtimers how you all been hope everyone has a great weekend
> *


wats up 
how have you been.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 12:09 AM~19537475
> *party time what what  :biggrin:
> *


yea hahahah maybe....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHHATS CRACKN GTIMERS.


----------



## lesstime

hey every one whats good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 03:12 PM~19541438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> hey every one whats good
> *


looks nice bro. :biggrin: u painted the bike ur self.


----------



## lesstime

no elspock84 is doing the painting for me doing a real good job at it too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 03:17 PM~19541479
> *no elspock84 is doing the painting for me doing a real good job at it too
> *


IT CAME OUT CLEAN. ITS HAS A BLUE PURAL


----------



## lesstime

nope 
kokaine flake over white base 


its not done yet there will be more to see in the next few weeks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 03:21 PM~19541515
> *nope
> kokaine  flake over white base
> its not done yet there will be more to see in the next few weeks
> *


POST MORE PICS I LIKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY LIL GIRL REPPN THE BIG GT


----------



## lesstime

sprayed 2 good coat white base. now da kokaine can not be seen in da pics im uploading video and u can barely see it. so da pics and da video do it no justice at all!! 











































A little something for MIA's bike








[/quote]
ill post more as i get them them few parts are getting shipped to me for some work then back to elspock to finsh and then some stripping


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 03:45 PM~19541644
> *MY LIL GIRL REPPN THE BIG GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well she dont take after you lol j/k she a cute little girl


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> sprayed 2 good coat white base. now da kokaine can not be seen in da pics im uploading video and u can barely see it. so da pics and da video do it no justice at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something for MIA's bike


ill post more as i get them them few parts are getting shipped to me for some work then back to elspock to finsh and then some stripping
[/quote]


IT LOOKS NICE HERE MY HOMIE BIKE. UR BIKE WILL LOOK GOOD WITH GOLD LEAF..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 03:49 PM~19541674
> *well she dont take after you lol j/k she a cute  little girl
> *


LOL HAHA THANKS BRO.


----------



## lesstime

thanks when you see hats nxt you might change your mind


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey family whats up?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 7 2011, 12:30 PM~19531203
> *HEY TURTLE I MIGHT ALSO GO FOR SOME NEW PATTERNS ON THE PINK BIKE!
> *


so fleet where was your bike new years day?? 
that blue motorcycle that was there..yea thats my new ride


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

>


who owns this ???
[/quote]

hey lesstime my dad owns this..


----------



## lesstime

if he want to sale let me know i have some one that loves it and want to buy it


----------



## lesstime

whats good fleet


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 06:44 PM~19542775
> *if he want to sale let me know i have some one that loves it and want to buy it
> *


will do! i'll let him know!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 8 2011, 06:47 PM~19542810
> *will do! i'll let him know!
> *


  thank you


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 06:50 PM~19542855
> * thank you
> *


no problem..so whats new lesstime? how you been?


----------



## lesstime

been good working like crazy ,found a new job i hope find out monday more $$$ woring with stuff i like few updates on the last page for mias bike and been placing ordrs so if anyone needs anything let me know 


how about you ??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 06:58 PM~19542933
> *been good working like crazy ,found a new job i hope  find out monday more $$$ woring with stuff i like few updates on the last page for mias bike and been placing ordrs so if anyone needs anything let me know
> how about you ??
> *


been good trying to get some new updates on my bike but my moms rides paint started to get swirl marks in the paint from the painter so we gotta get it painted..so im on hold for now..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 8 2011, 07:02 PM~19542974
> *been good trying to get some new updates on my bike but my moms rides paint started to get swirl marks in the paint from the painter so we gotta get it painted..so im on hold for now..
> *


oh that suck it will come out better the 2nd time just let them take there time but be sure they do it right lol 
what you think of the kokaine flake on mias cruzer??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 07:06 PM~19543016
> *oh that suck it will come out better the 2nd time just let them take there time but be sure they do it right lol
> what you think of the kokaine flake on mias cruzer??
> *


its gonna be painted for the 3rd time! lol

it looks great! i love it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

oh 3rd time the charm


thanks


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 07:09 PM~19543053
> *oh 3rd time the charm
> thanks
> *


i guess thats the saying


----------



## lesstime

sure is lol
pm me when you talk to your dad


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 07:23 PM~19543175
> *sure is lol
> pm me when you talk to your dad
> *


kay will do!


----------



## lesstime

you got everything for your bike ready for the shows?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 07:25 PM~19543183
> *you got everything for your bike ready for the shows?
> *



yea but prob wont take it out for awhile cuz right now it needs new rims cuz i scrwwed mine up at super show cuz i forgot a part to my display so we had to put some metal piece between my rims so it stretched out the spokes


----------



## lesstime

oh damn 
i dont want to sound like a sales man but if you need part let me know ill try and give yall good price


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 07:31 PM~19543230
> *oh damn
> i dont want to sound like a sales man but if you need part let me know ill try and give yall good price
> *


 alrite thx lesstime


----------



## lesstime

anytime 

where is everyone tonight


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 07:35 PM~19543266
> *anytime
> 
> where is everyone tonight
> *


i think some members are at alex's moms funeral he from the hopper chapter i think


----------



## lesstime

oh damn sorry RIP ALEX'S MOM


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 07:38 PM~19543292
> *oh damn sorry RIP ALEX'S MOM
> *


 yea..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 8 2011, 06:33 PM~19542658
> *so fleet where was your bike new years day??
> that blue motorcycle that was there..yea thats my new ride
> *


I sold it!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 8 2011, 09:22 PM~19544111
> *I sold it!
> *


 :angry: and i didnt get the seat :angry: 

whats good bro how was work


----------



## Fleetangel

It was great!!! I love my new job man!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jan 7 2011, 11:46 PM~19537319-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!!!! That looks nice turtle!!!!! I like that fat tire!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-David Cervantes_@Jan 7 2011, 10:53 PM~19536892
> *Looking good
> *


gracias


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 01:18 AM~19545742
> *It was great!!! I love my new job man!!!
> *


cool what you do now ??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:56 AM~19547141
> *cool what you do now ??
> *


Assembling cables n wires for lighting n concerts!!!...always busy man!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 01:16 PM~19548131
> *Assembling cables n wires for lighting n concerts!!!...always busy man!
> *


Congrats on the new job fleet!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## dee_5o5

Hey do goodtimers got bikes in new mexico cuz I was givvn an invation to join.


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 9 2011, 01:41 PM~19548290
> *Congrats on the new job fleet!!!!!
> *


Thanx lil ray!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 07:50 PM~19550752
> *Hey do goodtimers got bikes in new mexico cuz I was givvn an invation to join.
> *


They were thinkin about starting a chapter!...where do u stay at?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 9 2011, 08:39 PM~19551261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 07:50 PM~19550752
> *Hey do goodtimers got bikes in new mexico cuz I was givvn an invation to join.
> *


WATS UP G


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 09:51 PM~19552101
> *Thanx lil ray!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

whats up every one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 9 2011, 08:39 PM~19551261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gt up!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 09:57 PM~19552214
> *whats up every one
> *


WATS UP BRO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 09:57 PM~19552214
> *whats up every one
> *


About to go to sleep and u?


----------



## dee_5o5

Nothing now, just checking out the club, lookn good!


----------



## lesstime

kickin back waiting for the morning 


fleet sounds like youll have a bad ass sound system coming when they buy new lol 
congrats on the new carrer


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 10:01 PM~19552256
> *Nothing now, just checking out the club, lookn good!
> *


do you have pictures of ur bike.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 10:01 PM~19552256
> *Nothing now, just checking out the club, lookn good!
> *


Do u have a pic of ur ride bro?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:01 PM~19552262
> *kickin back  waiting for the morning
> fleet sounds like youll have a bad ass sound system coming when they buy new lol
> congrats on the new carrer
> *


koo.....so hows life treating you.???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 10:00 PM~19552243
> *About to go to sleep and u?
> *


excited about tomorrow interview and trying to work out some details on something that needs paint :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:01 PM~19552262
> *kickin back  waiting for the morning
> fleet sounds like youll have a bad ass sound system coming when they buy new lol
> congrats on the new carrer
> *


I got one waiting to be installed!!!!....how's ur new job bro?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 9 2011, 10:06 PM~19552328
> *koo.....so hows life treating you.???
> *


it treating me pertty good right now keeping my head up high always looking for the better opp :biggrin: 

how about you


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:06 PM~19552333
> *excited about tomorrow interview  and trying to work out some details on something that needs paint  :wow:
> *


Good luck bro!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:08 PM~19552349
> *it treating me pertty good right now keeping my head up high always looking for the better opp  :biggrin:
> 
> how about you
> *


o yea thats good bro....
and for me, im good just in school


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 10:07 PM~19552335
> *I got one waiting to be installed!!!!....how's ur new job bro?
> *


the one i been at for the last few month is cool the call me all the time to cover others(call in) shifts means more money for me 
the install job is good when they need me 
trying to get a new one in the morning 40 plus hours in 4 day making 4 buck more then i do now


----------



## lesstime

thanks both of you 
fleet hit me up got a few thing to tell you about project shhhh


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19552412
> *the one i been at for the last few month is cool the call me all the time to cover others(call in) shifts means more money for me
> the install job is good when they need me
> trying to get a new one in the morning 40 plus hours in 4 day making 4 buck more then i do now
> *


Damn bro u takin advantage at ur job!!!....$just cuz I'm a lil lazy if not I would be doing da same!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:14 PM~19552432
> *thanks both of you
> fleet hit me up  got a few thing to tell you about project shhhh
> *


Ok bro!


----------



## lesstime

bro take it if they offer even if lazy it get the stack up lol 
and it get you better at what you know how to do and better chance to move up on the ladder =more money 
and with kid you need money lots of it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:18 PM~19552497
> *bro take it if they offer even if lazy it get the stack up lol
> and it get you better at what you know how to do and better chance to move up on the ladder =more money
> and with kid you need money lots of it
> *


True that!... Ima start saving to buy me another car


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 10:18 PM~19552488
> *Ok bro!
> *


damn thats fast i had 4 things beeping at me all the same time aghhhh lol thanks


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 10:23 PM~19552539
> *True that!... Ima start saving to buy me another car
> *


what kind ill keep an eye out and we buy it ill drive it down


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:25 PM~19552570
> *what kind  ill keep an eye out and we buy it ill drive it down
> *


93-96 cadillac fleetwood!!!! And that would be so cool!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 10:29 PM~19552629
> *93-96 cadillac fleetwood!!!! And that would be so cool!!!!
> *


am getting one 1st lol i wish 
my eyes are open let you know if i see anything


----------



## dee_5o5

Trying to put up the pix, just don't know how.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:31 PM~19552646
> *am getting one 1st lol i wish
> my eyes are  open  let you know if i see anything
> *


Ok bro thanx!


----------



## lesstime

use the code 
or photobucket [img] code


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 10:32 PM~19552663
> *Trying to put up the pix, just don't know how.
> *


Use the img uploader


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 10:33 PM~19552682
> *Ok bro thanx!
> *


anytime


----------



## dee_5o5

Can you do it from a phone?


----------



## lesstime

most phone no 
some there are


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 10:37 PM~19552730
> *Can you do it from a phone?
> *


Idk send me one 8059060112 I'm fleet by the way!


----------



## big al 909

whats up fleet


----------



## big al 909

Just picked up a 20" girls schwin frame need everything including pointers. Frame is being sandblasted.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 9 2011, 10:52 PM~19552888
> *Just picked up a 20" girls schwin frame need everything including pointers. Frame is being sandblasted.
> *


congrts on the new frame


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 9 2011, 10:52 PM~19552888
> *Just picked up a 20" girls schwin frame need everything including pointers. Frame is being sandblasted.
> *


Wuz up al!!! Good pick!!! Hey bro if u can txt me 8059060112 I got something u might need


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:54 PM~19552910
> *congrts on the new frame
> *


Thanks this will be my first lowrider bike build.


----------



## dee_5o5

Sent you the pic, post it for others to see!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 9 2011, 10:56 PM~19552926
> *Thanks this will be my first lowrider bike build.
> *


cool cant wait to see what it turns out like


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 10:55 PM~19552916
> *Wuz up al!!! Good pick!!! Hey bro if u can txt me 8059060112 I got something u might need
> *


text sent


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 10:37 PM~19552730
> *Can you do it from a phone?
> *


Damn his bike is sick!!! Hey lesstime if I send it to u by phone can u post it?


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 10:59 PM~19552967
> *cool cant wait to see what it turns out like
> *


i might be calling u soon for parts bro


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 9 2011, 11:01 PM~19552987
> *Damn his bike is sick!!! Hey lesstime if I send it to u by phone can u post it?
> *


yes


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 9 2011, 11:01 PM~19552994
> *i might be calling u soon for parts bro
> *


I have a few parts.....not much but enough to get you started


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 9 2011, 11:00 PM~19552982
> *text sent
> *


Got it


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 9 2011, 11:03 PM~19553007
> *I have a few parts.....not much but enough to get you started
> *


Cool pm me and let me know what u got and how much you want for it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 9 2011, 11:06 PM~19553030
> *Cool pm me and let me know what u got and how much you want for it
> *


Pm sent


----------



## dee_5o5

So how you guys like the bike???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 11:02 PM~19552995
> *yes
> *


I sent it


----------



## lesstime

loading now


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 11:11 PM~19553069
> *So how you guys like the bike???
> *


Sickkkkk!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

Thanks, that's my first build. Got one more on the way.


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

look sic love the dream catcher in the middle


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 11:18 PM~19553112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

It gots the dream catcher in the stearing wheel and in the seat, the spare tire not on yet. Still working on it.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 11:22 PM~19553141
> *It gots the dream catcher in the stearing wheel and in the seat, the spare tire not on yet. Still working on it.
> *


i like it real nice


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 11:18 PM~19553112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

Ok gtimers n future gtimers I'm out for the night! Gt up!


----------



## lesstime

nite bro talk tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC
whats new bro


----------



## dee_5o5

I did everything on my own upolistry, paint, fabrication. And a lil help from da wifey with the dreamcatchers.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN PEOPLE.. GT NIGHT SHIFT CHECKN IN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 11:18 PM~19553112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT BIKE IS TIGT HOMIE.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 11:38 PM~19553266
> *I did everything on my own upolistry, paint, fabrication. And a lil help from da wifey with the dreamcatchers.
> *


 :wow: master of all :wow: 

we need tohave you fig out how to post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 8 2011, 03:12 PM~19541438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> hey every one whats good
> *


you see this LIL GOODTIMES CC?


----------



## dee_5o5

Yeah I need to learn how to post images. Hopefuly I do to show you guys more pics.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 11:47 PM~19553373
> *Yeah I need to learn how to post images. Hopefuly I do to show you guys more pics.
> *



WHATS UP BRO. CHECK IT OUT WEN U WRITE A MESSAGE ON HERE UNDER THE LIL FACES IT WILL SAY IMAGE UPLOADER CLICK ON IT AND THEN CLICK ON BROWSE AND IT WILL TAKE U STRAIGHT TO UR PICTURE ON YOUR COMPUTER THEN JUST CLICK UPLOAD AND IT WILL COME OUT. HOPE I DIDNT CONFUSE YOU HAHA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 11:42 PM~19553314
> *you see this LIL GOODTIMES CC?
> *



IT LOOKS GOOD G. I LIKE IT. HOW UR BOMBA COMING OUT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 9 2011, 11:52 PM~19553431
> *IT LOOKS GOOD G. I LIKE IT. HOW UR BOMBA COMING OUT
> *


SLOW BEEN WORKING LIKE CRAZY AND IT BEEN OFF AND ON SNOW
sorry for thecap


----------



## dee_5o5

I can build the bike but can't use the computer haha! Think it mite be cuz I'm using my phone.


----------



## lesstime

cuz you on the phone


----------



## dee_5o5

Yeah, damn blackberry can't do it!! Haha! Got to go now. time for bed.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS 2011 IS HERE. LETS PUSH FOR THE FIRST LRM SHOW IN MAY. LETS GET ALL THE PROJECTS OUT AND UPGRADE ALL THE BIKES. IF ANYBODY NEED ELP HIT UP UR GT FAMILY OR ME. U KNOW WE ARE HERE FOR EACH OTHER AND WILLING TO HELP OUT EACH OTHER. LET 2011 BE R YEAR FOR LRM.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 11:54 PM~19553446
> *SLOW BEEN WORKING LIKE CRAZY AND IT BEEN OFF AND ON SNOW
> sorry for thecap
> *



IT TAKES TIME HOMIE. AND AT THE END UR CAR WILL LOOK BAD ASS.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2011, 12:12 AM~19553590
> *GOODTIMERS 2011 IS HERE. LETS PUSH FOR THE FIRST LRM SHOW IN MAY. LETS GET ALL THE PROJECTS OUT AND UPGRADE ALL THE BIKES. IF ANYBODY NEED ELP HIT UP UR GT FAMILY OR ME. U KNOW WE ARE HERE FOR EACH OTHER AND WILLING TO HELP OUT EACH OTHER. LET 2011 BE R YEAR FOR LRM.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.
> *


 :wow: MAY :wow: AGHHH need to hurry :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2011, 12:13 AM~19553598
> *IT TAKES TIME HOMIE. AND AT THE END UR CAR WILL LOOK BAD ASS.. :biggrin:
> *


yeah it does and your right


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 12:15 AM~19553608
> *:wow: MAY :wow: AGHHH  need to hurry  :happysad:
> *


PUSH HOMIE PUSH. :biggrin: . WE HAVE THAT NICE SHINNY GT PLAQ WAITN FOR U ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 12:16 AM~19553614
> *yeah it does and your right
> *


IM THE SAME WAY I WANT TO SEE MY ELCO PUT TOGETHER PAINTED WITH CHROME UNDIES. BUT STUFF ALWAYS GETS IN TO THE WAY


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2011, 12:20 AM~19553643
> *PUSH HOMIE PUSH.  :biggrin: . WE HAVE THAT NICE SHINNY GT PLAQ WAITN FOR U ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


need to find a chromer for many parts that everyone has not seen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 12:21 AM~19553655
> *need to find a chromer  for  many parts that  everyone has not seen
> *


WE GOT A CHROMER HERE IN THE CLUB.. GOOD PRICES TO AND THE CHROME IS LIKE LOOKN IN GLASS. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2011, 12:25 AM~19553677
> *WE GOT A CHROMER HERE IN THE CLUB.. GOOD PRICES TO AND THE CHROME IS LIKE LOOKN IN GLASS. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY
> *


 forks are ready along with sissy bar :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 12:26 AM~19553686
> *forks are ready along with sissy bar  :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS THE GUY THAT DOES GOOD CHROME . HIT HIM UP AND SEND HIM PICS. TELL HIM PAUL JR SENT U

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=102793


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2011, 12:28 AM~19553698
> *THIS IS THE GUY THAT DOES GOOD CHROME . HIT HIM UP AND SEND HIM PICS. TELL HIM PAUL JR SENT  U
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=102793
> *


will do 1st thing in morning need to rest for interview


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 12:30 AM~19553711
> *will do 1st thing in morning  need to rest for interview
> *



COOL HOMIE WISH U LUCK FOR UR INTERVIEW.


----------



## lesstime

thanks


----------



## lesstime

good morning GT well i got up went to interview and the guy took an extra day vac and no one knew about it till this morning the lady at the front desk said to call at nine tomorrow morning (tuesday) to make sure hes there they put a note on his desk saying that i have been there 2 times and need to meet with him lol but they made it look like i was with osha lol


----------



## Fleetangel

Good morning gtimers!!!checkin in from work!....gotta work all day long!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

Good morning gtimers!!!checkin in from work!....gotta work all day long!!!


----------



## lesstime

whats good fleet 
the server is playing game with a lot of peps lol


----------



## lilrob01

ttt


----------



## lilrob01

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2011, 12:16 PM~19556329
> *Good morning gtimers!!!checkin in from work!....gotta work all day long!!!
> *


SI I 4 GOT U GOT UR BLACK BERRY,,FOO... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 12:18 PM~19556343
> *whats good fleet
> the server is playing game with a lot of peps lol
> *


Fuck man!!!! Where I'm at its wut I call a real job!!! Sweating like a mofo!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lilrob01_@Jan 10 2011, 12:23 PM~19556387
> *SI I 4 GOT U GOT UR BLACK BERRY,,FOO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I get to watch some good tv dogg!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 9 2011, 11:18 PM~19553112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: NICE BIKE LESSTIME IS THAT YOURS?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 9 2011, 11:47 PM~19553373
> *Yeah I need to learn how to post images. Hopefuly I do to show you guys more pics.
> *


i wish hotshot its homies/\


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD FAMILY.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

wassup goodtimers :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

[/quote]

DAM JUST SEEN THIS ALL GTIMERS ARE DOING IT FROM ALL SIDES OF THE STATE KEEP PUSHING THIS YEAR SHOULD BE BETTER WITH LOTS OF NEW RIDES COMING OUT... CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU FOR MAKING 2010 A GT YEAR... HATS OFF TO ALL YOU GTIMERS IM ONE PROUD FOUNDER AND GLAD TO HAVE ALL YOU GUYS IN THE MIGHTY GT.... 

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ


----------



## lesstime

what GOOD every one ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:41 PM~19560261
> *wassup goodtimers  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R U .


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

>


DAM JUST SEEN THIS ALL GTIMERS ARE DOING IT FROM ALL SIDES OF THE STATE KEEP PUSHING THIS YEAR SHOULD BE BETTER WITH LOTS OF NEW RIDES AND BIKES COMING OUT... CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU FOR MAKING 2010 A GT YEAR... HATS OFF TO ALL YOU GTIMERS IM ONE PROUD FOUNDER AND GLAD TO HAVE ALL YOU GUYS IN THE MIGHTY GT.... 

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
[/quote]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 07:49 PM~19560414
> *what GOOD every one ???
> *


JUST WORKN AND YOU :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN HOMIE.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2011, 06:49 PM~19560416
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R U .
> *


Im good homie jus chillin.. how you doin g?


----------



## lesstime

kickin  back with kids


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:51 PM~19560449
> *Im good homie jus chillin.. how you doin g?
> *


DOING GOOD HOMIE GETTN READY FOR LRM.. :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 10 2011, 06:53 PM~19560484
> *DOING GOOD HOMIE GETTN READY FOR LRM..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

:h5:


----------



## lesstime

every one have a good monday?


----------



## Fleetangel

>


DAM JUST SEEN THIS ALL GTIMERS ARE DOING IT FROM ALL SIDES OF THE STATE KEEP PUSHING THIS YEAR SHOULD BE BETTER WITH LOTS OF NEW RIDES COMING OUT... CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU FOR MAKING 2010 A GT YEAR... HATS OFF TO ALL YOU GTIMERS IM ONE PROUD FOUNDER AND GLAD TO HAVE ALL YOU GUYS IN THE MIGHTY GT.... 

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
[/quote]
Glad to be part of ur dream boss!!! 2011 is for us!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 10:52 PM~19562758
> *every one have a good monday?
> *


Hells yeah!!!! Tired as hell!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 10 2011, 11:14 PM~19562967
> *Hells yeah!!!! Tired as hell!!!
> *


ton of enregy here bored also lol


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 11:20 PM~19563023
> *ton of enregy here bored also lol
> *


me to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 11:20 PM~19563023
> *ton of enregy here bored also lol
> *


Damn man today was a long day!....how was work?


----------



## lesstime

>


DAM JUST SEEN THIS ALL GTIMERS ARE DOING IT FROM ALL SIDES OF THE STATE KEEP PUSHING THIS YEAR SHOULD BE BETTER WITH LOTS OF NEW RIDES COMING OUT... CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU FOR MAKING 2010 A GT YEAR... HATS OFF TO ALL YOU GTIMERS IM ONE PROUD FOUNDER AND GLAD TO HAVE ALL YOU GUYS IN THE MIGHTY GT.... 

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 10 2011, 11:21 PM~19563028
> *me to
> *


Wuz crackin bro


----------



## lesstime

no work today 
went to the interview and he was not there posted what happen this morning in here some where lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 11:29 PM~19563103
> *no work today
> went to the interview and he was not there posted what happen  this morning in here some where lol
> *


Oh right!!! U lucky I gotta work the whole week!!!!


----------



## lesstime

id love to work all week want to trade spots


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 11:32 PM~19563139
> *id love to work all week  want to trade spots
> *


Is the bomb n the house included???


----------



## lesstime

along with the bills and kids lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 11:39 PM~19563193
> *along with the bills and kids lol
> *


Hmmm I don't think so!!! Too much to handle bro!


----------



## lesstime

lol you can do it lol hahaha you work tomorrow ?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 11:39 PM~19563193
> *along with the bills and kids lol
> *


Hmmm I don't think so!!! Too much to handle bro!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2011, 12:10 AM~19563441
> *Hmmm I don't think so!!! Too much to handle bro!
> *


said that all ready lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 10 2011, 11:59 PM~19563365
> *lol you can do it lol hahaha you work tomorrow ?
> *


Yeah but I'm hopin not to work at subway tomorrow!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2011, 12:15 AM~19563479
> *Yeah but I'm hopin not to work at subway tomorrow!
> *


  hit me up tomorrow then


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 12:16 AM~19563487
> *  hit me up tomorrow then
> *


For sure then!!! I'm outs good nite!


----------



## lesstime

interview went good he has one more interview and he will call to let me know
fingers crossed


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 11:20 AM~19566112
> *interview went good  he has one more interview and he will call to let me know
> fingers crossed
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Born 2 Die

MIAMI PASSING BY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 11:20 AM~19566112
> *interview went good  he has one more interview and he will call to let me know
> fingers crossed
> *


Hope u get the job!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 11 2011, 01:00 PM~19566853
> *MIAMI PASSING BY
> *


Wud up bro!


----------



## mr.casper

wat uP gt fam...a fleet u saw that da new lrm issue maryland rePPing for the eastcoast!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2011, 02:45 PM~19567650
> *wat uP gt fam...a fleet u saw that da new lrm issue maryland rePPing for the eastcoast!
> *


Fuck I haven't!!! Ill buy the mag tonite!


----------



## lesstime

something i been working on today :wow:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2011, 02:58 PM~19567800
> *Fuck I haven't!!! Ill buy the mag tonite!
> *


its cool to see my club names between all em other big clubs! n one of my members cutlass comes out to u can see gt b-more chaPter too


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2011, 03:00 PM~19567831
> *its cool to see my club names between all em other big clubs! n one of my members cutlass comes out to u can see gt b-more chaPter too
> *


Must b a good issue!!! Wut u been up to?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2011, 03:04 PM~19567873
> *Must b a good issue!!! Wut u been up to?
> *


aqui chilaxing just got off work!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 02:59 PM~19567822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something i been working on today  :wow:
> *


Looking hood!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks i started it when i got back from the interview and just put everything away for the day just have to cap the tops and bottoms and dub tac it all and grind it down then off for body work and paint


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 03:11 PM~19567929
> *thanks i started it when i got back from the interview and just put everything away for the day  just have to cap the tops and bottoms and dub tac it all and grind it down then  off for body work and paint
> *


is coming nice n clean...wat tyPe of sheetmetal u using?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2011, 03:14 PM~19567955
> *is coming nice n clean...wat tyPe of sheetmetal u using?
> *


i used 18 gauge on this one 
thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

chilling what about you ??


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

*GOODTIMES 4 LIFE. *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Mrs.Goodtimes cc_@Jan 11 2011, 10:07 PM~19571506
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.
> *



THATS RIGHT MOM GT 4 LIFE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2011, 03:08 PM~19567907
> *aqui chilaxing just got off work!
> *


Orale how was work?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 PM~19570113
> *WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz crackin jr!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 PM~19570113
> *WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for last pm fasts responice should have new tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 11:20 PM~19572334
> *thanks for last pm fasts responice should have new tomorrow
> *



NO PROBLEM G LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2011, 10:24 PM~19571727
> *Wuz crackin jr!
> *



JUST CHILLN G. THINKN ABOUT UPDATING THE ORANGE BIKE OR MY ???? OR THE ELCO... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2011, 11:26 PM~19572389
> *NO PROBLEM G LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANYTHING ELSE.
> *


will do thanks you the man 

we need to chat soon :biggrin: 

what up fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2011, 11:28 PM~19572412
> *JUST CHILLN G. THINKN ABOUT UPDATING THE ORANGE BIKE OR MY ???? OR THE ELCO... :biggrin:
> *


Cool cool!!!! Any shows comin up?


----------



## lesstime

flet text me tonight (NOHONO)


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 11:33 PM~19572443
> *will do thanks  you the man
> 
> we need to chat soon  :biggrin:
> 
> what up fleet
> *


About to go to bed n u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 11:33 PM~19572443
> *will do thanks  you the man
> 
> we need to chat soon  :biggrin:
> 
> what up fleet
> *



cool let me know...


----------



## Fleetangel

Wuz up Darren


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 11 2011, 11:51 PM~19572551
> *Cool cool!!!! Any shows comin up?
> *



umm not that i know of... im just waitn for az. and tryn to get the other bike in july.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 02:59 PM~19567822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something i been working on today  :wow:
> *



:wow: :cheesy: THATS NICE GREAT JOB LESSTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 11 2011, 03:17 PM~19567974
> *i used 18 gauge on this one
> thanks
> *



:wow: 18 GAUGE????? IS THIS A HOPPER? LOL JK WOW ITS HARD TO WORK WITH 18 GAUGE.WILL IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TOOLS THEN NO.BUT WHEN YOU HAVE NOTHING BUT A HAMMER LIKE ME IT CAN BE A PAIN :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Mrs.Goodtimes cc_@Jan 11 2011, 10:07 PM~19571506
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.
> *



THATS RIGHT BOSS LADY GT TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS :h5:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 12 2011, 09:40 AM~19574302
> *:wow:  18 GAUGE????? IS THIS A HOPPER? LOL JK WOW ITS HARD TO WORK WITH 18 GAUGE.WILL IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TOOLS THEN NO.BUT WHEN YOU HAVE NOTHING BUT A HAMMER LIKE ME IT CAN BE A PAIN  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks yeah 18 gauge its not going to be a hopper lol it actually was easy to work with it was easy to cut gave my forearm a run for there money lol and i never burnd through on the metal or the frame lol 
i build them to ride and i think if i used anything thiner the seat area would not hold up to some pounds lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 12 2011, 09:52 AM~19574384
> *Thanks  yeah 18 gauge its not going to be a hopper lol  it actually was easy to work with it was easy to cut gave my forearm a run for there money lol and i never burnd through on the metal or the frame lol
> i build them to ride and i think if i used anything thiner the seat area would not hold up to some pounds lol
> *



LOL WILL SOUNDS LIKE YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WHERE DOING AND IM HEAVY AS WILL AND MY FRAME HAS HELD UP FOR ABOUT 11 YEARS WHEN I BUILD IT BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL BODY SHOP CLASS.ITS 24 GAUGE AND YES I RIDE IT ANY DAY.


----------



## lesstime

cool i kinda know what am doing lol been playing for about 14 -16 years now lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 12 2011, 01:29 PM~19576095
> *TMFT :biggrin:
> *


ALL THE WAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 12 2011, 01:45 PM~19576204
> *ALL THE WAY
> *



WHAT U UP TO BRO.


----------



## lesstime

just got back from running a few things that need to get done now waiting on 4o clock to come to start work :| thinking what i need to get done on the 12inch radical before paint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 12 2011, 01:48 PM~19576222
> *just got back from running a few things that need to get done now waiting on 4o clock to come to start work :| thinking what i need to get done on the 12inch radical before paint
> *



WHAT U NEED FOR IT BRO. OR WHATS UR PLANS ILL TRY TO HELP U OUT.


----------



## lesstime

so far i just need to cap all the open ends and fix the crank set up then its time for filler and paint i think unless i want to add to it lol i have to fab the seat and handle bars and pedals then all the parts need to be engraved and plated think thats it lol



OH the damn rims not sure what am going to do with them


----------



## Fleetangel

GT up!


----------



## lesstime

good after noon fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 12 2011, 02:35 PM~19576583
> *good after noon fleet
> *


Good afternoon dogg! Wut u up to?


----------



## lesstime

relaxing one more hour till work starts :| on a good note i did what we talked about and waiting on a respons and i got a game plan for the 12inch radical 

might have to send it to you for filler work lol so i dont have to do it lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 12 2011, 02:52 PM~19576734
> *relaxing  one more hour till work starts :| on a good note i did what we talked about and waiting on a respons and i got a game plan for the 12inch radical
> 
> might have to send it to you for filler work lol so i dont have to do it lol
> *


Fo sho!!!...do u have any pics of it?


----------



## lesstime

not at this moment ill get you some soon i got it way underground dont need any biters

you will be like WTF why you taking your time lol


----------



## lilrob01

heres another toy for ventura county bike club from little trouble


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 12 2011, 03:02 PM~19576831
> *not at this moment ill get you some soon i got it way underground dont need any biters
> 
> you will be like WTF why you taking your time lol
> *


hope so! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lilrob01_@Jan 12 2011, 05:10 PM~19577920
> *heres another toy for ventura county bike club from little trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lilrob01_@Jan 12 2011, 05:10 PM~19577920
> *heres another toy for ventura county bike club from little trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TMFT ...


----------



## lesstime

what up every one just got home from work


----------



## lesstime

jr and fleet i just got off phone with homie about what we talked about GOOD things about to happen up in here


----------



## lesstime

BIG TURTLE, what up bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 13 2011, 02:38 AM~19583730
> *jr and fleet  i just got off phone with homie about what we talked about GOOD things about to happen up in here
> *


Nice!!!! Hope u get it done soon!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 13 2011, 02:38 AM~19583730
> *jr and fleet  i just got off phone with homie about what we talked about GOOD things about to happen up in here
> *



WHATS GOOD BRO PM ME


----------



## lesstime

what good up in here today sorry been in and out all day not much time for the comp ill pm you in a min jr and fleet hit me up via text when cane


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 13 2011, 07:32 PM~19590041
> *what good up in here today sorry been in and out all day not much time for the comp  ill pm you in a min jr and fleet hit me up via text when cane
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

GT up!


----------



## lesstime

good night GT i need some rest ill be on 1st thing tomorrow talk to ya then


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 13 2011, 10:52 PM~19592939
> *good night GT i need some rest ill be on 1st thing tomorrow talk to ya then
> *


Gnite bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS LETS POST PICS UP OF THE PROJECTS WE HAVE FOR 2011


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

next up my lil girl 16 inch girls frAme


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2011, 12:25 PM~19596696
> *next up my lil girl 16 inch girls frAme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pick up!!!....

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2011, 12:41 PM~19596821
> *Nice pick up!!!....
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


this was one of my first bike i had in my life. i was in diapers when my dad trade my orignal pirate bike for this bike.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2011, 12:44 PM~19596839
> *this was one of my first bike i had in my life. i was in diapers when my dad trade my orignal pirate bike for this bike.
> *


That's cool!!!! Wut r u gonna do with it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2011, 12:49 PM~19596862
> *That's cool!!!! Wut r u gonna do with it?
> *



im not sure. im confuse i want to keep it st. cause u dont see that many 16 inch girls frame.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 14 2011, 12:50 PM~19596867
> *im not sure. im confuse i want to keep it st. cause u dont see that many 16 inch girls frame.
> *


Rite! I. Might also build a 16 inch too!


----------



## lesstime

theres more but photobucket is not being nice to me


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 14 2011, 01:03 PM~19596938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more but photobucket is not being nice to me
> *


Looking good bro!


----------



## lesstime

thanks ill post more later


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 14 2011, 02:53 PM~19597676
> *thanks ill post more later
> *


Ill post some later too!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 14 2011, 12:55 PM~19596888
> *Rite! I. Might also build a 16 inch too!
> *


 :wow: pics


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 14 2011, 02:57 PM~19597705
> *:wow: pics
> *


U have them!!!lol


----------



## lesstime

i do? are you talking about SHHHH? 
or you got another one


----------



## lesstime

ohhhhh that one my bad duh


----------



## lesstime

fleet you want me to post a pic


----------



## lesstime

heres more of mine
















damn PB SUCKS SOMETIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 14 2011, 03:15 PM~19597855
> *fleet you want me to post a pic
> *


Please! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

here you go fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 14 2011, 10:45 PM~19601849
> *here you go fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait 2 have that!!


----------



## lesstime

soon right?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 12:12 AM~19602796
> *soon right?
> *


right !!!!


----------



## lesstime

sweet 

what you up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 12:21 AM~19602872
> *sweet
> 
> what you up to
> *


about 2 go2 bed n u?


----------



## lesstime

same


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 12:31 AM~19602942
> *same
> *


hit me up tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

k put the game down and pick up the welder lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 12:36 AM~19602968
> *k put the game down and pick up the welder lol
> *


I'm at work dogg!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 15 2011, 09:34 AM~19604390
> *
> *


whats new??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 15 2011, 12:05 PM~19605253
> *I'm at work dogg!
> *


i know your playing GT5 lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 02:32 PM~19606127
> *whats new??
> *



WILL I GOT ME A SMALL NEW WELDER NOTHING BIG JUST RIGHT FOR BUILDING BIKES.ALL I NEED NOW IS A PLASMA CUTTER AND A FEW MORE TOOLS.IM GETTING INTO THE PAINTING THING.I THINK I WANT TO LEARN HOW TO PAINT.BUT OTHER THEN THAT JUST PUSHING LIL BY LIL.HOW ABOUT YOU? HAVENT SEEN YOU ON THE DAY SHIFT ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

if am not working am on lol even if am building bike the laptop goes with me so i can se if new parts or bikes get posted 
cool cant wait to see some work come out for you 

plasmas(cut) are nice but $$$ some time s you can find them on craigslist like i did mine the guy was about to lose his house and had 2x the tools need for anything so i got it cheap 100 buck  i have used it once lol 

i got a tourch (cut /bend)and use that more then any thing but the welder lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 03:00 PM~19606247
> *if am not working am on lol even if am building bike the laptop goes with me so i can se if new parts or bikes get posted
> cool cant wait to see some work come out for you
> 
> plasmas(cut) are nice but $$$  some time s you can find them on craigslist like i did mine the guy was about to lose his house and had 2x the tools need for anything so i got it cheap 100 buck  i have used it once lol
> 
> i got a tourch (cut /bend)and use that more then any thing but the welder lol
> *



$100 BUCKS HA? DAM YOU GOT LUCKY.THEY DONT SALE LOWER THEN 8 BILLS HERE IN TOWN.ON THE TORCH I THINK I WOULDNT BE GOOD AT IT.I PERFER THE PLASMA FOR CUTTING WISE.BUT YES A TORCH IS A MOST AT A SHOP.NOT ONLY YOU CAN BUILD BIKES BUT A-ARMS OR WHATEVER COMES INTO YOUR MIND.ON MY NEW WELDER I WAS LOOKING MORE INTO WIRE FEEDER WELDERS.I HAVENT WELD WITH ROD WELDERS TO MUCH.BUT WHAT EVER TOOLS I HAVE IN HAND ILL MAKE IT WORK SOME HOW AND THANK YOU IM STILL DOING HOMEWORK ON HERE AND HOPEFULLY COME UP WITH A TOTALLY DIFFRENT BIKE IN THE UPCOMEING YEAR


----------



## lesstime

cool cant wait get to work lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 03:14 PM~19606313
> *cool cant wait get to work lol
> *



LOL ITS MY WEEKEND THATS WHAT THE BOSS GETS FOR HAVEING ME DOING A 5 MAN JOB ALL BY MYSELF AND NO RISE  GETTING PAYED TO BE ON LAYITLOW TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

all right GT of to work for a call in 
ill be on when i get home fleet pm me any good news you got jr you didnt call last night hit me up tonight talk to the rest of yall tonight on here


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 15 2011, 03:19 PM~19606342
> *LOL ITS MY WEEKEND THATS WHAT THE BOSS GETS FOR HAVEING ME DOING A 5 MAN JOB ALL BY MYSELF AND NO RISE    GETTING PAYED TO BE ON LAYITLOW TODAY :biggrin:
> *



LOL DID I JUST PUT RISE :twak: I MEANT RAISE :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 15 2011, 03:19 PM~19606342
> *LOL ITS MY WEEKEND THATS WHAT THE BOSS GETS FOR HAVEING ME DOING A 5 MAN JOB ALL BY MYSELF AND NO RISE    GETTING PAYED TO BE ON LAYITLOW TODAY :biggrin:
> *


NO bget to work welding and make sure you use your helment shit hurts your eyes even if you close them lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 03:21 PM~19606351
> *NO bget to work welding and make sure you use your helment shit hurts your eyes even if you close them lol
> *



THATS THE SAD PART NOW I NEED A DAM HELMENT AND WELDING RODS  I CANT NEVER DO NOTHING RIGHT :roflmao:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

~Boys Envy~ 2 coming soon</span>


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 15 2011, 03:50 PM~19606477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Boys Envy~ 2 coming soon</span>
> *


nice! a schwinn frame!!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 15 2011, 04:26 PM~19606710
> *nice! a schwinn frame!!!
> *


yup finally! its a 1973 i believe :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*OKAY HERE ARE THE UPDATES ON MY BIKE....GOLD BIRDCAGE CONTINENTAL KIT, GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS AND TWISTED FORKS, AND NEW TIRES ON THE WAY* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

Today's Birthdays 
32 members are celebrating their birthday today
crenshaw magraw(31), Dropit(28), CLOWNIN AROUND(44), sjdawggiestyle69(44), Project59(33), husky818(40), BIG MICK-DOGG(31), Mistah.Martinez(26), v_valles66(33), escott34(41), mister camaro(26), undead white boy(33), Erik78(31), just ripe(50), Lovely Lady(43), DUMPED61(31), ScandalusSeville83(23), REMIKS_SGV(36), *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A FELLOW I.E. MEMBER, BIG AL*


----------



## lesstime

happy b day BIG AL


wanted custom handle bars 
please no cage or spears 
whats good every one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 15 2011, 09:21 PM~19608701
> *yup finally! its a 1973 i believe :biggrin:
> *


cool i like it!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19609380
> *OKAY HERE ARE THE UPDATES ON MY BIKE....GOLD BIRDCAGE CONTINENTAL KIT, GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS AND TWISTED FORKS, AND NEW TIRES ON THE WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loookin good


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19609380
> *OKAY HERE ARE THE UPDATES ON MY BIKE....GOLD BIRDCAGE CONTINENTAL KIT, GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS AND TWISTED FORKS, AND NEW TIRES ON THE WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good ray keep up the hard work keep pushing :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19609380
> *OKAY HERE ARE THE UPDATES ON MY BIKE....GOLD BIRDCAGE CONTINENTAL KIT, GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS AND TWISTED FORKS, AND NEW TIRES ON THE WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Good morning family! :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 16 2011, 09:49 AM~19611272
> *Good morning family! :wave:
> *


Good morning!!!


----------



## lesstime

Good Morning every one


----------



## -GT- RAY

Good Morning Goodtimers


----------



## Fleetangel

Wuts everybody up to?


----------



## lesstime

just boxed up two orders and t4's bike now checking in on here 
what you up to


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 15 2011, 03:23 PM~19606362
> *THATS THE SAD PART NOW I NEED A DAM HELMENT AND WELDING RODS   I CANT NEVER DO NOTHING RIGHT :roflmao:
> *


oh i been meaning to tell you on ebay they have welding helmet cheap or if you dont want to wait on shipping lowes has one for 22.97 another one for 33.99 and up as for rods go to the nearest med supple shop like norco,prxair of some sh!t like that


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 15 2011, 11:58 PM~19609936
> *happy b day BIG AL
> wanted custom handle bars
> please no cage or spears
> whats good every one
> *


Thank you just got back from vegas.


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 15 2011, 10:47 PM~19609473
> *Today's Birthdays
> 32 members are celebrating their birthday today
> crenshaw magraw(31), Dropit(28), CLOWNIN AROUND(44), sjdawggiestyle69(44), Project59(33), husky818(40), BIG MICK-DOGG(31), Mistah.Martinez(26), v_valles66(33), escott34(41), mister camaro(26), undead white boy(33), Erik78(31), just ripe(50), Lovely Lady(43), DUMPED61(31), ScandalusSeville83(23), REMIKS_SGV(36), HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A FELLOW I.E. MEMBER, BIG AL
> *


Thank you JoJo


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 16 2011, 06:04 PM~19613965
> *Thank you JoJo
> *


Happy birthday dogg!


----------



## lesstime

whats going on every one???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 16 2011, 06:03 PM~19613955
> *Thank you just got back from vegas.
> *


HAPPY BDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19609380
> *OKAY HERE ARE THE UPDATES ON MY BIKE....GOLD BIRDCAGE CONTINENTAL KIT, GOLD TWISTED MIRRORS AND TWISTED FORKS, AND NEW TIRES ON THE WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD G.. KEEP UP THE HARD AND GREAT WORK U DOING..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC,* lesstime*, Fleetangel

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

whats good bro's nice talking to both of ya today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*The "GOOD TIMES" CAR CLUB was established on October 23, 1989 by founder Paul Sanchez, his brother Jesse "Papo" Sanchez, and Beto Montenegro, in the heart of East Los Angeles, Southern California.

"GOOD TIMES" was started in the mini truck era and represented during the 1980's and 1990's. As the years went by, it slowly began revolving into a traditional Lowrider Car Club with the hard hitting Lowriders that you see today. "GOOD TIMES" has been around for 21 years putting it down for the Lowrider community, maintaining an excellent reputation in custom, but yet traditional Lowriders. "GOOD TIMES" is one of the few car clubs left that keep it traditional with the Lowriders that each and every member put out on the streets. By keeping it traditional, it separates our car club from other Clubs that are out there. Since the "GOOD TIMES" was first established, it has expanded chapters across the country and still growing each day. <span style='color:red'>"GOOD TIMES" has chapters in Los Angeles, Detroit, Colorado, Orange County, L.A."Bombs" , Las Vegas, San Fernando Valley, Utah, San Gabriel Valley, Milwaukee, Florida, Virginia, So Cal, Reno, Canada, Inland Empire, Kansas, New Mexico,Florida,Yuma AZ, Tuscon AZ, Dfw Texas, Phoenix AZ, San Jose ca, Orville ca, San Diego, Atlanta, Pennsyvania, Simi Valley, Baltimore, Bakersfied, Los Angeles, Miami, worldwide bike chapters An with more chapters in the works. "GOOD TIMES" is continuing to grow and becoming a bigger name within the Lowrider Community by setting high standards, commitment, and dedication to building quality Lowriders for the shows, streets, and our Club. The club has many Life Time/Full Time Members that have been part of this club for years and no one person or chapters is important then the next. We aren't just a Car Club, we are a family oriented car club and worked very hard to make this club what it is today. We have spent countless hours, money, sweat, and tears to make "GOOD TIMES" the Club that you see today. "GOOD TIMES" members continue to establish pride and respect from the Lowrider Community, other Clubs, and the fellow Lowrider enthusiast. This Car Club does not base itself on individuals or individual chapters, nor does it discriminate due to race, sex, or religion. We share the same qualities, motivation, and goals which have helped us establish one of the strongest Lowrider Car Clubs out there. "GOOD TIMES" is not considered a gang, gang affiliated, or party crew. We are a well respected family oriented car club that has been putting it down for years and we plan to keep it this way. As you will see, we are not just a club with nice rides, but we are all about keeping the Lowrider movement alive and there for one another. "GOOD TIMES" is considered "ONE BIG FAMILY</span>*".
*PROSPECT CHAPTERS COMING IN 2011 :
~LAREDO TEXAS BIKE CHAPTER~PORTLAND~*





FOUNDER:~PAUL SANCHEZ ~323 384-5036 
~~STATE-2-STATE~~PRESIDENT~~
~CHUCH C.~818-455-1912 
GT REPS: ~SAL YUMA AZ~928-580-2133
GT REPS:~PAUL NEW MEXICO
GT REPS:~WAYNE ANDERSON VIRGINIA~757-761-8488
GT REP:~FLACO FLORIDA 863-781-7132
GT REPS:~ADRIAN 53O RIDERS 530-682-8884
GT REPS:~JOSE DFW TEXAS

GT CALI REPS:
JOHN E.L.A.~
RUBE S.G.V.~
ELI O.C. ~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 10:33 PM~19616556
> *whats good bro's nice talking to both of ya today
> *


IT WAS GOOD TALKN TO U TO HOMIE.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 16 2011, 03:45 PM~19613171
> *oh i been meaning to tell you on ebay they have welding helmet cheap or if you dont want to wait on shipping lowes has one for 22.97 another one for 33.99 and up as for rods go to the nearest med supple shop like norco,prxair of some sh!t like that
> *



THANKS FOR THE HELP I WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH LOWES HAD THEM FOR.HOPEFULLY FRIDAY OT KICKS IN AND ITS ON.WISH I HAD A TORCH OR PLASMA CUTTER BUT F IT ILL TRY TO WORK WITH 24G FOR NOW :happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 16 2011, 06:03 PM~19613955
> *Thank you just got back from vegas.
> *



HAPPY B-DAY GTIMER


----------



## lesstime

Good Morning GT crew


----------



## -GT- RAY

Good morning goodtimers.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 17 2011, 08:48 AM~19618779
> *HAPPY B-DAY GTIMER
> *



:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 17 2011, 12:00 PM~19620212
> *Good morning goodtimers.!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 11:15 AM~19619894
> *Good Morning GT crew
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 12:02 PM~19620226
> *:wave:
> *


WAT JR HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE HOPE DA FAM IS GOOD


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 12:01 PM~19620222
> *:wave:
> *



WAT IT DEW JR :wave: HOWS THE LITTLE ONE?


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

what you think guys they still need some more work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19621031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think guys they still need some more work
> *


Unique!!! :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

Was up familia :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909

Looking for a boys 20" frame. Going street on the boys bike. The 20" girls is gonna take some time. Lots of custom stuff on that one. PM me with pics and prices please.


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19621031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think guys they still need some more work
> *


Nice. Hopefully i will be that creative on my build.


----------



## lesstime

big al i got that pruple buzz jr bike if you need a frame it can be a boys frame or you can move the top bar to a girls frame theres a good pic in the lrb classifids on here


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 17 2011, 05:25 PM~19622753
> *Nice. Hopefully i will be that creative on my build.
> *


thats the frame right there thers another pic where i said in last post

and thanks if you need any help let me know


----------



## lesstime

here you go


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 17 2011, 04:35 PM~19622349
> *Was up familia  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up cervantes!...


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 17 2011, 06:39 PM~19623469
> *Wuz up cervantes!...
> *


COMO AS ESTADO :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

2 Members: lesstime, ~Boys Envy~
whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 17 2011, 12:07 PM~19620269
> *WAT JR HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE HOPE DA FAM IS GOOD
> *


family doing good homie. how about urs.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 17 2011, 12:21 PM~19620355
> *WAT IT DEW JR  :wave:  HOWS THE LITTLE ONE?
> *



she doing great.. i was baby sittn her today makn he laugh fills good when i put smile on my daughter face,. =)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19621031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think guys they still need some more work
> *


looks good g.. i like that ideal... :biggrin: .... gt ttt...


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys i have two more things to do to them befor i send the box out tomorrow


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 07:15 PM~19623812
> *2 Members: lesstime, ~Boys Envy~
> whats up
> *


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 17 2011, 04:35 PM~19622349
> *Was up familia  :biggrin:
> *



whats up g. how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 17 2011, 05:23 PM~19622734
> *Looking for a boys 20" frame. Going street on the boys bike. The 20" girls is gonna take some time. Lots of custom stuff on that one. PM me with pics and prices please.
> *



i got a china boys frame


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 17 2011, 08:54 PM~19624987
> *:wave:
> *


hows school ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 08:54 PM~19624986
> *thanks guys i have two more things to do to them befor i send the box out tomorrow
> *


keep up the good work.. when that chrome come back to u.. u going to like it..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 17 2011, 08:54 PM~19624987
> *:wave:
> *



wats up how u been


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19625025
> *keep up the good work.. when that chrome come back to u.. u going to like it..
> *


i just hope my welds and grinding looks good :happysad:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 08:56 PM~19625011
> *hows school ???
> *


umm surviving it  my mom pick me & my friends up from my school dance in her car so schools okay


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 08:58 PM~19625043
> *wats up how u been
> *


been good got a new frame to build a brand new boys envy number 2 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

he!! yeah i loved when my homies back home picked me up in the lolos when i was young then i got my caddy RIP and i drove my self lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 08:58 PM~19625049
> *i just hope my welds and grinding looks good  :happysad:
> *



well the people that chrome it they also have to smooth it out to.. but double check with rube..


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 09:02 PM~19625105
> *he!! yeah i loved when my homies back home picked me up in the lolos when i was young then i got my caddy RIP and i drove my self lol
> *


yea it was cool :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19625091
> *been good got a new frame to build a brand new boys envy number 2  :biggrin:
> *



thats cool i cant wait to see it... does that mean u going to retire boys envy


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 09:03 PM~19625124
> *well the people that chrome it they also have to smooth it out to.. but double check with rube..
> *


oh sweet thats good cuz i never had my weldes chromed before just the china stuff lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 17 2011, 09:03 PM~19625126
> *yea it was cool :biggrin:
> *


every time we got pulled over by the po po  
guess we cat 3 wheel in the parking lot


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 17 2011, 09:01 PM~19625091
> *been good got a new frame to build a brand new boys envy number 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 09:04 PM~19625139
> *thats cool i cant wait to see it... does that mean u going to retire boys envy
> *


yes sadly im laying boys envy to rest gonna hang her up in my room..but boys envy2 should be in the shop soon got a 1973 schwiin for the new one the display & custom parts will be the same but everything else is being changed


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 09:07 PM~19625175
> *every time we got pulled over by the po po
> guess we cat 3 wheel in the parking lot
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 17 2011, 09:08 PM~19625191
> *yes sadly im laying boys envy to rest gonna hang her up in my room..but boys envy2 should be in the shop soon got a 1973 schwiin for the new one the display & custom parts will be the same but everything else is being changed
> *


am going to send you a pm in a few day i want to show you something :biggrin: maybe can be used to make some NEW parts :happysad:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 09:10 PM~19625226
> *am going to send you a pm in a few day i want to show you something  :biggrin: maybe can be used to make some NEW parts :happysad:
> *


lol koo :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 09:10 PM~19625226
> *am going to send you a pm in a few day i want to show you something  :biggrin: maybe can be used to make some NEW parts :happysad:
> *


so how you been less?


----------



## lesstime

been good working on many parts good things are going to happen this year


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 09:15 PM~19625309
> *been good  working on many parts  good things are going to happen this year
> *


thats great :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 08:49 PM~19624908
> *family doing good homie. how about urs.
> *


every one is good loko tryin to finish my sis bike i gave the blue bike to her now that i got a car im puttin more of the money to the car u know how it is


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 17 2011, 09:08 PM~19625191
> *yes sadly im laying boys envy to rest gonna hang her up in my room..but boys envy2 should be in the shop soon got a 1973 schwiin for the new one the display & custom parts will be the same but everything else is being changed
> *


THATS TIGHT WAT CATORGORY U GOING FOR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 18 2011, 12:14 AM~19627237
> *every one is good loko tryin to finish my sis bike i gave the blue bike to her now that i got a car im puttin more of the money to the car u know how it is
> *


THATS GOOD OPEFULLY SHE BE SOON OUT THERE REPPN THE GT PLAQ... AND HOW UR CAR DOING


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 15 2011, 03:50 PM~19606477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Boys Envy~ 2 coming soon</span>
> *


mine is the same year a 73


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19621031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think guys they still need some more work
> *



:cheesy: LOOKS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 08:50 PM~19624924
> *she doing great.. i was baby sittn her today makn he laugh fills good when i put smile on my daughter face,. =)
> *



THATS GOOD AND YUP IT DOES FEEL GREAT WHEN THEY PUT A SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 17 2011, 06:57 PM~19623642
> *COMO AS ESTADO :biggrin:
> *


Good workin hard n u?...


----------



## lesstime

whats up every one ?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 18 2011, 09:57 AM~19629017
> *:cheesy:  LOOKS NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks had to cut them they wernt right once put on a bike the left side went to the right and the right went to the right lol so if you where sitting in the seat and looked at them they looked like // and that not cool


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19625025
> *keep up the good work.. when that chrome come back to u.. u going to like it..
> *


it ws going ot today but the printer is messing with me and wont print the label so i have to get over to fedex in the morning to get them printed and off they go - the handle bars


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2011, 02:39 PM~19631161
> *Good workin hard n u?...
> *


Aqui Nomas tring to get some fenders 4 the 26 inch


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 18 2011, 08:02 PM~19634159
> *Aqui Nomas tring to get some fenders 4 the 26 inch
> *


r u gonna do em ??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2011, 08:00 PM~19634135
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 18 2011, 08:04 PM~19634179
> *r u gonna do em ??
> *


I can't fined any 26" inch fenders.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jan 18 2011, 09:50 PM~19635301
> *I can't fined any 26" inch fenders.
> *


Hit up lesstime he'll get them for u!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 18 2011, 05:57 PM~19632824
> *thanks had to cut them they wernt right once put on a bike the left side went to the right and the right went to the right lol so if you where sitting in the seat and looked at them they looked like // and that not cool
> *



LOL SOUNDS LIKE YOU THINKING LIKE ME :biggrin: THINGS LIKE THAT HAPPEN TO ME WHEN I DONT BUY THE CORRECT TOOLS FOR THE JOB OR MAYBE ITS JUST ME :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i just need more hands or another vise lol 


david pm me what you looking for 


good morning every one


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS MORE TALKN LESS TTT AND LIL FACES..


----------



## lesstime

any one looking for a street bike 












































plus the stock parts and new sparkle purple grips best offer takes it
sorry no chain guard


----------



## Fleetangel

Official GT tatted member


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 08:51 PM~19644102
> *Official GT tatted member
> *


nice now let see the pic :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 08:51 PM~19644102
> *Official GT tatted member
> *


you know hpw it is pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2011, 02:00 AM~19627574
> *THATS TIGHT WAT CATORGORY U GOING FOR.
> *


idk yet.. :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 08:55 PM~19644172
> *nice now let see the pic  :biggrin:
> *


Hey ima txt it to u so u can post it for me


----------



## lesstime

ok it will be a min befor i can post wife is on phone long dis


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wats Crackin Good Timers!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 10:27 PM~19645199
> *ok it will be a min befor i can post wife is on phone long dis
> *


Its cool dogg!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 10:33 PM~19645286
> *Its cool dogg!!
> *


  what new down there 
there was a drug bust with 5 pounds of meth and over 30,000 in cash lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 19 2011, 10:29 PM~19645234
> *Wats Crackin Good Timers!
> *


Wuz up dogg!!! Any shows comin up in the valley?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 09:35 PM~19645307
> *Wuz up dogg!!! Any shows comin up in the valley?
> *


I WISH! :roflmao: 




Im jus tryna get ready for Phoenix :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 10:34 PM~19645302
> *  what new down there
> there was a drug bust with 5 pounds of meth and over 30,000 in cash lol
> *


In ur town?


----------



## lesstime

yeah we had to go look for my uncle he been messing with that shit and we cant find him been sence nov 10th we seen him


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 19 2011, 10:39 PM~19645363
> *I WISH!  :roflmao:
> Im jus tryna get ready for Phoenix  :cheesy:
> *


Thats cool dogg!!! U takin heartbraker?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 10:42 PM~19645407
> *yeah we had to go look for my uncle he been messing with that shit and we cant find him been sence nov 10th we seen him
> *


Damn thats crazy!


----------



## lesstime

yeah you gotten any work done on SSSHHHH


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 19 2011, 10:47 PM~19645495
> *yeah you gotten any work done on SSSHHHH
> *


Not today bro! I went to get tatted after work


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 09:43 PM~19645433
> *Thats cool dogg!!! U takin heartbraker?
> *


Yes sir ima try n re do it before phoenix :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 10:49 PM~19645534
> *Not today bro! I went to get tatted after work
> *


oh ok cool


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 19 2011, 10:50 PM~19645540
> *Yes sir ima try n re do it before phoenix  :cheesy:
> *


Cool cool!!!! I dont think im gonna make it this year...my bike is not ready


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 09:54 PM~19645614
> *Cool cool!!!! I dont think im gonna make it this year...my bike is not ready
> *


Aw man i kant wait to see wat ur working on!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 19 2011, 10:56 PM~19645634
> *Aw man i kant wait to see wat ur working on!!  :biggrin:
> *


Soon homie!!!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 19 2011, 10:00 PM~19645720
> *Soon homie!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lesstime

that sick bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM AND CONGRATS FLEET GT TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 20 2011, 07:55 AM~19647726
> *WAT IT DEW FAM BAM AND CONGRATS FLEET GT TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS
> *


THATS RITE BRO!!..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 20 2011, 07:55 AM~19647726
> *WAT IT DEW FAM BAM AND CONGRATS FLEET GT TILL AND AFTER THE CASKET DROPS
> *


THATS RITE BRO!!..


----------



## lesstime

a little update on one of the bikes


----------



## luckcharm818

WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 20 2011, 07:32 PM~19653630
> *WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


HEY DOGG! HOW U BEEN?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 07:21 PM~19653500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little update on one of the bikes
> *


SICK COLOR!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 20 2011, 07:32 PM~19653630
> *WHATS UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


hi there how ya been?


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2011, 06:32 PM~19653633
> *HEY DOGG! HOW U BEEN?
> *


GOOD AND U


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 06:34 PM~19653646
> *hi there how ya  been?
> *


GOOD N U


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 20 2011, 07:36 PM~19653667
> *GOOD N U
> *


doing great over here :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Jan 20 2011, 07:35 PM~19653654
> *GOOD AND U
> *


SAME HERE BRO!!...WORKIN HARD!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2011, 07:33 PM~19653642
> *SICK COLOR!!
> *


thanks bro

homie ELSPOCK84 sprayed it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 07:46 PM~19653774
> *thanks bro
> 
> homie ELSPOCK84 sprayed it
> *


THATS COOL!!!WHICH ONE IS IT?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2011, 07:50 PM~19653835
> *THATS COOL!!!WHICH ONE IS IT?
> *


its for my little girl MIA heres what it looked like when started


----------



## Fleetangel

Cant wait to see it! :0


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 12:01 AM~19646724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sick bro
> *


Dats gangsta homie!

Good shit g


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2011, 08:55 PM~19654587
> *Cant wait to see it! :0
> *


hoping its going to be sic :happysad: i have til march to have it looking like a bike lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 20 2011, 09:06 PM~19654718
> *Dats gangsta homie!
> 
> Good shit g
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 09:07 PM~19654736
> *hoping its going to be sic :happysad: i have til march to have it looking like a bike lol
> *


That just a nice color!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2011, 09:52 PM~19655268
> *That just a nice color!!!
> *


so we got a call last night my wifes grandma passed and we need to get to the bayarea by monday at 10 am  and am not to sure how am going to pull that off


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 01:01 AM~19646724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sick bro
> *



GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 07:56 PM~19653911
> *its for my little girl MIA heres what it looked like when started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT FRAME IS NICE I LIKE IT .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel, PedaLScraperZ


WHATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:34 PM~19656629
> *GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.
> *


Since day one g!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:35 PM~19656643
> *THAT FRAME IS NICE I LIKE IT .
> *


thanks 
theres a vid of the base coat on the last page


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 11:38 PM~19656677
> *thanks
> theres a vid of the base coat on the last page
> *



THE WHITE LOOKS REALLY NICE.. I WANT TO DO A CANDY APPLE RED ON THE GIRLS FRAME..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2011, 11:37 PM~19656664
> *Since day one g!!!
> *


THATS RIGHT G.. HOW U BEEN. ANY NEW PROJEC


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:40 PM~19656690
> *THE WHITE LOOKS REALLY NICE.. I WANT TO DO A CANDY APPLE RED ON THE GIRLS FRAME..
> *


what class you going to do??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:41 PM~19656701
> *THATS RIGHT G.. HOW U BEEN. ANY NEW PROJEC
> *


I've been good n yes I got a street comin out soon!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 20 2011, 11:48 PM~19656769
> *I've been good n yes I got a street comin out soon!
> *


 WHAT SIZE.. IM DOING THE SAME WITH THE GIRLS FRAME BUT THE 16 INCH..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 20 2011, 11:43 PM~19656726
> *what class you going to do??
> *



IM GOING TO GO STREET ... I DONT WANT TO MESS WITH THAT FRAME..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:51 PM~19656790
> *IM GOING TO GO STREET ... I DONT WANT TO MESS WITH THAT FRAME..
> *


oh cool


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 20 2011, 11:49 PM~19656780
> *WHAT SIZE.. IM DOING THE SAME WITH THE GIRLS FRAME BUT THE 16 INCH..
> *


20 trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 21 2011, 12:13 AM~19656943
> *20 trike
> *



THATS TIGHT... U CAN DO LOT WITH A TRIKE AND KEEP IT STREET.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 21 2011, 12:21 AM~19657018
> *THATS TIGHT... U CAN DO LOT WITH A TRIKE AND KEEP IT STREET.
> *


Ima go with somethin unique on it!


----------



## lesstime

GT to the top whats going on every one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 21 2011, 08:21 PM~19663512
> *GT to the top  whats going on every one
> *


wuz up dogg


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Jan 22 2011, 03:01 PM~19668099
> *TTT GT
> *


HOW U DOING BRO?


----------



## lesstime

whats good every one just got off work up here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 22 2011, 05:14 PM~19668790
> *whats good every one just got off work up here
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EZUP62

any body in here know where to buy parts for pedal cars


----------



## lesstime

sup every one made it to the bayarea iam not going to have time to get any farther south to meet up with yall but soon i will am taking off tomorrow back to work wedsday to make the money


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 23 2011, 08:59 PM~19678507
> *any body in here know where to buy parts for pedal cars
> *


Wut u need?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 23 2011, 10:15 PM~19679234
> *sup every one made it to the bayarea iam not going to have time to get any farther south to meet up with yall but soon i will am taking off tomorrow back to work wedsday to make the money
> *


I was starting to worry bro!! Didn't get ur reply!! Glad u made it to ur destination!


----------



## lesstime

i sent you like 3 diffrent texts damn getros phones


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 23 2011, 10:56 PM~19679581
> *i sent you like 3 diffrent texts damn getros phones
> *


I only got the one that said u wqere 30 min away from ur location


----------



## lesstime

i sent one saying i was in cali then that one then the one when we got all the way here 

whats new in the hood???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 23 2011, 11:07 PM~19679649
> *i sent one saying i was in cali then that one then the one when we got all the way here
> 
> whats new in the hood???
> *


Go some time to work on ur bike!!! Txt me


----------



## lesstime

ok sending


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 23 2011, 11:32 PM~19679822
> *ok sending
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PUTTN IN WORK IN ARIZONA LAST WEEKN ..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 24 2011, 05:59 PM~19685798
> *PUTTN IN WORK IN ARIZONA LAST WEEKN ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRUBE644

GOING TO DO SOME UP GRADES TO THE BIKES THANKS TO TIMELESS..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 24 2011, 06:35 PM~19686217
> *GOING TO DO SOME UP GRADES  TO THE BIKES THANKS TO TIMELESS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good rube!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd fleet.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 24 2011, 07:17 PM~19686687
> *Wats gewd fleet.???
> *


Just chillin wbu??


----------



## dee_5o5

What up goodtimers?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 07:43 PM~19687051
> *What up goodtimers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wuz up bro!!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

whats up fleet? :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 07:28 PM~19686845
> *Just chillin wbu??
> *


Nuthin much g ......just chillin watchin tv


----------



## dee_5o5

Watching tv, thinking of ideas for the new bike. What you up to?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 24 2011, 07:50 PM~19687128
> *whats up fleet? :biggrin:
> *


Hey gaby! Wuz up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 07:51 PM~19687142
> *Watching tv, thinking of ideas for the new bike. What you up to?
> *


New bike??? Dammm just resting from work!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 07:59 PM~19687194
> *Hey gaby! Wuz up
> *


nothin much you?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 24 2011, 07:51 PM~19687138
> *Nuthin much g ......just chillin watchin tv
> *


Cool cool! Did u go to yuma?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 24 2011, 08:01 PM~19687225
> *nothin much you?
> *


Going home!!! Wuts new?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 08:03 PM~19687249
> *Cool cool! Did u go to yuma?
> *


Yup yu know it.....y didnt yu go.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 24 2011, 08:07 PM~19687298
> *Yup yu know it.....y didnt yu go.???
> *


I had to work! Im saving for a truck!


----------



## dee_5o5

New bike in the works, hope by this summer.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 08:10 PM~19687351
> *I had to work! Im saving for a truck!
> *


Okay .....and yea yu serious thats kool bro....hope yu get one


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 08:04 PM~19687267
> *Going home!!! Wuts new?
> *


nothin much gettin ready for july gonna bust out boys envy 2.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 08:21 PM~19687480
> *New bike in the works, hope by this summer.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 08:21 PM~19687480
> *New bike in the works, hope by this summer.
> *


Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 24 2011, 08:21 PM~19687484
> *Okay .....and yea yu serious thats kool bro....hope yu get one
> *


Thanx bro! I really need one!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 08:10 PM~19687351
> *I had to work! Im saving for a truck!
> *


wat ^ fleet? wat kind od truck u getting? i been looking 4 one too hopefully tomorrow ill get one n when tax season comes i get my pickup!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 24 2011, 08:49 PM~19687908
> *nothin much gettin ready for july gonna bust out boys envy 2.. :biggrin:
> *


!!! R u gonna go with same color?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19687999
> *wat ^ fleet? wat kind od truck u getting? i been looking 4 one too hopefully tomorrow ill get one n when tax season comes i get my pickup!
> *


I want a chevy! Either a truck or an suv!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 08:57 PM~19688060
> *I want a chevy! Either a truck or an suv!
> *


my 1st choice got sold saturday...{suv}found another one today after work ima get it! then tax season ima need a pickup chevy or dodge 4 doors!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19688007
> *!!!  R u gonna go with same color?
> *


green yes but same tone idkk probably cuz i love the color


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 24 2011, 08:59 PM~19688080
> *my 1st choice got sold saturday...{suv}found another one today after work ima get it! then tax season ima need a pickup chevy or dodge 4 doors!
> *


Thats cool!!! I really want a tahoe so bad!!! I got some stuff for my first truck already!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 24 2011, 09:02 PM~19688112
> *green yes but same tone idkk probably cuz i love the color
> *


Thats cool! I cant wait to see it!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 09:04 PM~19688146
> *Thats cool!!! I really want a tahoe so bad!!! I got some stuff for my first truck already!
> *


cool tahoes r nice! hope i get mines tomorrow! its gonna be 4 my lady!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 24 2011, 09:06 PM~19688189
> *cool tahoes r nice! hope i get mines tomorrow! its gonna be 4 my lady!
> *


Orale wut kind of truck is it?


----------



## dee_5o5

all post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 09:10 PM~19688261
> *Orale wut kind of truck is it?
> *


lincoln! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 09:17 PM~19688371
> *all post pics as soon as I'm done.
> *


Fo sho!!! R u comin to cali for the lrm show?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 24 2011, 09:22 PM~19688450
> *lincoln! :biggrin:
> *


Damn dogg u want luxury!


----------



## dee_5o5

If I.get the new bike done I mite go, the phx show too!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 09:37 PM~19688682
> *If I.get the new bike done I mite go, the phx show too!
> *


Hope to meet u there!


----------



## dee_5o5

You going to the phx show?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 09:52 PM~19688914
> *You going to the phx show?
> *


I hope so!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 09:55 PM~19688957
> *I hope so!!!
> *


if u do ill see u there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 24 2011, 10:24 PM~19689355
> *if u do ill see u there
> *


Cool dogg!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 10:27 PM~19689379
> *Cool dogg!!!
> *


hopefully it dont rain like last year :angry:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 24 2011, 10:31 PM~19689428
> *hopefully it dont rain like last year  :angry:
> *


Hopefully not!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19689500
> *Wats gewd
> *


I see u got a nother project!


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2011, 10:53 PM~19679554
> *Wut u need?
> *



im planing on building a 62 pedal car so need wheels chasis seat and everything else


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 24 2011, 06:35 PM~19686217
> *GOING TO DO SOME UP GRADES  TO THE BIKES THANKS TO LESSTIME ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIXED :biggrin: :biggrin: 




SUP GT AM BACK FROM CALI SORRY I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO GET TO GO SOUTH AND MEET UP WITH YALL I GOT A CALL FROM MY NEW BOSS I START AT 8 AM TODAY ILL HIT YALL UP WHEN I GET HOME FROM NEW JOB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 10:41 PM~19689547
> *I see u got a nother project!
> *


Yup im trying


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 25 2011, 01:07 AM~19690591
> *im planing on building a 62 pedal car so need wheels chasis seat and everything else
> *


Post it up on pedal cars topic... They might have some parts


----------



## big al 909

Calling all bike chapters. I can get the kids/teens with their bikes in a parade in August if you are interested. I know a few people incharge of the parade. It's the La Habra Corn Festival on sat Aug 6th. Talk it over in your next meeting and let me know.
Albert
909 961-9562


----------



## mr.casper

wat ^ gt fam?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 25 2011, 04:26 PM~19695559
> *Calling all bike chapters. I can get the kids/teens with their bikes in a parade in August if you are interested. I know a few people incharge of the parade. It's the La Habra Corn Festival on sat Aug 6th. Talk it over in your next meeting and let me know.
> Albert
> 909 961-9562
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 25 2011, 04:33 PM~19695612
> *wat ^ gt fam?
> *


WUZ CRACKIN DOGG


----------



## lesstime

sup eveyone???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

FUCK IM SICK!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2011, 06:50 PM~19697015
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS
> *


he bro i never got the pm we talked about last week hit me up when you get time


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2011, 06:54 PM~19697069
> *FUCK IM SICK!!!
> *


  not good bro hope you get better soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2011, 06:54 PM~19697069
> *FUCK IM SICK!!!
> *



WHATS CRACKN G..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 06:54 PM~19697071
> *he bro i never got the pm we talked about last week hit me up when you get time
> *



ILL GET BACK AT U TONIGHT WHEN I GET OFF OF WORK....  

BUT HOW U BEEN HOMIE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jan 25 2011, 06:59 PM~19697130-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS CRACKN G..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REGISTERING FOR THE LRM SHOW N U?
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 06:57 PM~19697100
> *  not good bro  hope you get better soon
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2011, 07:00 PM~19697142
> *ILL GET BACK AT U TONIGHT WHEN I GET OFF OF WORK....
> 
> BUT HOW U BEEN HOMIE.
> *


been good bro toook mi wife down to see her fam but didnt have time to get south cuz the job i had interviews with call when we where in the church and told me i start on tuesday (today ) at 8am so we drove ll night to make it on time so am beat but am happy lol 
and the WIFE is also


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2011, 07:01 PM~19697153
> *REGISTERING FOR THE LRM SHOW N U?
> 
> THANX BRO!
> *


how much is it???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 07:05 PM~19697185
> *how much is it???
> *


20 buckz


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Happy 15th birthday GT Ray! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 25 2011, 09:11 PM~19698615
> *Happy 15th birthday GT Ray! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 happy birthday!!!


----------



## EZUP62

wassup good timers


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 25 2011, 09:26 PM~19698816
> *wassup good timers
> *


Wuz up bro!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 25 2011, 09:11 PM~19698615
> *Happy 15th birthday GT Ray! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 bro


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2011, 09:10 PM~19698607
> *20 buckz
> *


damn damn road trips


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 25 2011, 09:11 PM~19698615
> *Happy 15th birthday GT Ray! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x 3 homie


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2011, 09:17 PM~19698694
> *X2 happy birthday!!!
> *


thanks g!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 25 2011, 09:37 PM~19698970
> *x 3 homie
> *


Thanks jonathan


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 25 2011, 09:11 PM~19698615
> *Happy 15th birthday GT Ray! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you gabe


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 09:32 PM~19698900
> *X 2 bro
> *


Thanks lesstime.!!!!


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 25 2011, 09:31 PM~19698894
> *Wuz up bro!
> *


chilling man, you guys reg, for la show?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 26 2011, 01:24 AM~19700596
> *chilling man, you guys reg, for  la show?
> *


Yes sir!!! Its gonna b a good one!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 25 2011, 07:04 PM~19697172
> *been good bro toook mi wife down to see her fam but didnt have time to get south cuz the job i had interviews with call when we where in the church and told me i start on tuesday (today ) at 8am  so we drove ll night to make it on time so am beat but am happy lol
> and the WIFE is also
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. BUT CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW JOB.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 25 2011, 11:07 PM~19699705
> *Thanks jonathan
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 25 2011, 09:26 PM~19698816
> *wassup good timers
> *



WHATS CRACKN HOMIE.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2011, 01:47 PM~19704013
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAY
> *


Thanks pj.....


----------



## 96lincoln

WASSSUP HOMIES HOWS EVERYTHINH GOODTIMERS 
YO I GOT A LIL TRIKE HOMIES A RADI FLYER U THINK IT CAN GET A PLACA OH QUE HOMIES ?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 26 2011, 07:59 PM~19707283
> *WASSSUP HOMIES HOWS EVERYTHINH GOODTIMERS
> YO I GOT A LIL TRIKE HOMIES A RADI FLYER U THINK IT CAN GET  A PLACA OH QUE HOMIES ?
> *


Got pics?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 26 2011, 07:59 PM~19707283
> *WASSSUP HOMIES HOWS EVERYTHINH GOODTIMERS
> YO I GOT A LIL TRIKE HOMIES A RADI FLYER U THINK IT CAN GET  A PLACA OH QUE HOMIES ?
> *



PM SENT HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMES ILL BE SENDING OUT THE RULES SHEET OUT SOON. PLEASE PM ME UR ADDRESS AND UR NUMBER. 

LETS ALSO START WORKING ON THOSE PLAQS FOR THE BIKES THAT DONT HAVE PLAQS. SEND ME PICTURES OF THE BIKES IN A PM OR EMAIL IT TO ME [email protected]*


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2011, 01:46 PM~19704006
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. BUT CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW JOB.
> *


thanks bro i worked 15 hours today :wow: and now i get home after being tired all day and am :wow: lol 
lol i sent you a text but not sure if you got it hit me up when you get a min


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2011, 10:35 PM~19709295
> *GOODTIMES ILL BE SENDING OUT THE RULES SHEET OUT SOON. PLEASE PM ME UR ADDRESS AND UR NUMBER.
> 
> LETS ALSO START WORKING ON THOSE PLAQS FOR THE BIKES THAT DONT HAVE PLAQS. SEND ME PICTURES OF THE BIKES IN A PM OR EMAIL IT TO ME [email protected]
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2011, 09:04 PM~19708069
> *Got pics?
> *


idk do you???? lol whats up bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 26 2011, 11:23 PM~19709956
> *idk do you???? lol whats up bro
> *


Nope!!! Just chillin!! Got the damm flu!:/


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 26 2011, 11:40 PM~19710122
> *Nope!!! Just chillin!! Got the damm flu!:/
> *


lol damn 
damn that sucks hope you get better soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 26 2011, 11:22 PM~19709939
> *thanks bro i worked 15 hours today  :wow: and now i get home after being tired all day and am  :wow:  lol
> lol i sent you a text but not sure if you got it  hit me up when you get a min
> *



haha i wish i got those hours a day.. whats ur new job if u dont mind me askn


----------



## lesstime

i work at cobalt truck, then parttime at shopko,parttime at officevalue, then selling bike parts

cobalt i order and recive parts and get them to the mechaincs real easy just have to learn all the comp screens 
shopko am a sellsman like at any retail store 
office value i build desk and stuff like that 
then the bike thing i try and get every one good deals on new lowrider bike parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 26 2011, 11:52 PM~19710197
> *i work at cobalt truck, then parttime at shopko,parttime at officevalue, then selling bike parts
> 
> cobalt i  order and recive  parts and get them to the mechaincs  real easy  just have to learn all the comp screens
> shopko am a sellsman  like at any retail store
> office value i build desk and stuff like that
> then the bike thing i try and get every one good deals on new lowrider bike parts
> *



thats cool. i did some job apps. i need get my self a fulltime job now. im hoping i pass my test soon with a high score for the mmilitary soon


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2011, 11:59 PM~19710239
> *thats cool.  i did some job apps. i need get my self a fulltime job now. im hoping i pass my test soon with a high score for the mmilitary soon
> *


sweet i tryed the military but they told me i had tomany kids  
Good luck bro we pray for ya


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 26 2011, 11:42 PM~19710142
> *lol damn
> damn that sucks hope you get better soon
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 12:02 AM~19710252
> *sweet i tryed the military but they told me i had tomany kids
> Good luck bro we pray for ya
> *



DAMN THAT SUCKS. I WONDER WHY MILITARY DOESNT LET U GO IN WITH BUNCH OF KIDS. BUT I BET IF WE EVER HAVE A BIG ASS WAR THEY WILL CALL YOU..


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 24 2011, 10:43 PM~19687051
> *What up goodtimers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


DAMMMMMMM GREAT LOOKING BIKE HOMIE 
KEEP IT ON !!!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 26 2011, 11:52 PM~19710197
> *i work at cobalt truck, then parttime at shopko,parttime at officevalue, then selling bike parts
> 
> cobalt i  order and recive  parts and get them to the mechaincs  real easy  just have to learn all the comp screens
> shopko am a sellsman  like at any retail store
> office value i build desk and stuff like that
> then the bike thing i try and get every one good deals on new lowrider bike parts
> *


dayum n u still have time to buitl bikes u stay bz!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GT TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 27 2011, 03:01 PM~19714804
> *GT TTT
> *



:wave:


----------



## lesstime

whatss good every one just got home


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 05:36 PM~19715936
> *whatss good every one just got home
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP DARREN 505


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 05:42 PM~19715990
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW R U
> *


doing good getting ready to make a templet for some pars i got to make :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 05:45 PM~19716026
> *doing good getting ready to make a templet  for some pars i got to make  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



THATS COOL. IM JUST HERE WAITN FOR MY OTHER BIKE TO COME IN. ITS HERE IN CALI BUT I GOT TO WAIT TO TOMOROW.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 05:47 PM~19716040
> *THATS COOL. IM JUST HERE WAITN FOR MY OTHER BIKE TO COME IN. ITS HERE IN CALI BUT I GOT TO WAIT TO TOMOROW.
> *


 :wow: cool cant wait to see the updates :happysad: 


am hoping to see an update soon fingers crossed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 05:49 PM~19716054
> *:wow: cool cant wait to see the updates  :happysad:
> am hoping to see an update soon fingers crossed
> *



I KNOW I JUST GOT TO SAVE SOME CASH SO I CAN GET MY SHIT ENGRAVED. 

HAVE U SENT UR PARTS TO BIG RUBE


----------



## lesstime

yes he has them and is working on them as far as i know i did talk to him a few days ago he going to send me updates as they come and i might post some spypics


i been thinging of getting some of the hand powerd engravers and trying my luck at but i not sure when am going to have time


----------



## lesstime

lesstime, Fleetangel
sup bro you feeling better ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 05:55 PM~19716112
> *yes he has them and is working on them as far as i know i  did talk to him a few days ago he going to send me updates as they come and i might post some spypics
> i been thinging of getting some of the hand powerd engravers and trying my luck at but i not sure when am going to have time
> *



YOUR GOING TO START DOING ENGRAVING SOON... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: U CAN MAKE BANK OFF OF THAT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN FLEET ANGEL..HOW UR NEW PROJEC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 06:01 PM~19716158
> *YOUR GOING TO START DOING ENGRAVING SOON...  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  U CAN MAKE BANK OFF OF THAT
> *


if i do i wont have time to do a few other thing like build bikes :happysad: yeah theres money in it if the peson doing it is good

been thinking about trying just have not bought the supplys yet maybe with my 1st check from my new job


----------



## dee_5o5

checking in on the goodtimers, just watching tv. What up goodtimers?


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 06:06 PM~19716186
> *if i do i wont have time to do a few other thing like build bikes :happysad: yeah theres money in it if the peson doing it is good
> 
> been thinking about trying just have not bought the supplys yet maybe with my 1st check from my new job
> *


Let me know about the engraving. Looking to have stuff done.


----------



## EZUP62

WASSUP GOODTIMES,


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 07:05 PM~19716722
> *Let me know about the engraving. Looking to have stuff done.
> *


fo sho ill post the work i do to see if its any good lol i play with glass with the dreaml when i was younger i did a whole 2x4 mirror with towers and lolos bridge and all then my dad broke it when he moved it  i had like 60 hours or so on it very detailed i got a bench grinder that am goingt o put buffing wheels on to try to polish the metal before that way it will save a bit of$$$$


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2011, 11:59 PM~19710239
> *thats cool.  i did some job apps. i need get my self a fulltime job now. im hoping i pass my test soon with a high score for the mmilitary soon
> *


Just some advice on the military. Take a practice asvab and study for a higher score for better jobs that will open to you. Choose a job that you can use out here like medical, law enforcement, any IT stuff. Speaking from experience.


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 07:11 PM~19716775
> *fo sho ill post the work i do to see if its any good lol i play with glass with the dreaml when i was younger i did a whole 2x4 mirror with towers and lolos bridge and all then my dad broke it when he moved it    i had like 60 hours or so on it very detailed i got a bench grinder that am goingt o put buffing wheels on to try to polish the metal before that way it will save a bit of$$$$
> *


Let me know i'll help you with equipment for some work. Do they let engraved parts in street class? I have another project though.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 07:26 PM~19716920
> *Let me know i'll help you with equipment for some work. Do they let engraved parts in street class? I have another project though.
> *


fo sho 

not sure might try looking a the lowrider mag website see if its on there


----------



## big al 909

Here is a project in the works. It will be ready in time for LA show. 



















"Daddy's Little Girl" 20" Street. It will have the basket. :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 07:48 PM~19717101
> *fo sho
> 
> not sure might try looking a the lowrider mag website  see if its on there
> *


It's under parts but doesn't specify under street catagory. Says custom parts in mild, but no bondo and no frame mods in street. Engraving wouldn't be on the body. :banghead: Need a clearer description of what street can have.


----------



## big al 909

2011 Lowrider Bicycle Exhibitor Rules

A.	GENERAL

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.

2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5.	ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4.	Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)	
C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


D.	AWARDS/PRIZES	

1.	For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2.	Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3.	Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

4.	The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## big al 909

2nd project just picked up today. 





































Got it for $60. Usable parts will go to Daddy's Little Girl. This one will be mild or semi not sure yet.


----------



## lesstime

i think as long as the frame is stock with no mods 
but some show judges are diffrent and dont always know what they are looking at so it can very


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:00 PM~19717245
> *i think as long as the frame is stock with no mods
> but some show judges are diffrent and dont always know what they are looking at so it can very
> *


yuup. the judges down here in FLA dont know wat the [email protected]#*k there doing ! they dont know how to judge bikes.. :angry:


----------



## big al 909

I can see why bike people get frustrated. And I haven't even painted it yet. :wow:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey whats up lesstime :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

if ya need new parts or parts made let me know i got a link in my sig for the new parts and the made parts are per customer idea or i can come up with some for you


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 27 2011, 08:07 PM~19717330
> *hey whats up lesstime :biggrin:
> *


hi how are you doing


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:10 PM~19717358
> *if ya need new parts or parts made let me know i got a link in my sig for the new parts and the made parts are per customer idea or i can come up with some for you
> *


For street is it better to stay with my schwinn frame, buy another girls 20" and use the chrome off that one? Because street can't have twisted stuff right?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG AL...HOW U BEEN BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 07:49 PM~19717110
> *Here is a project in the works. It will be ready in time for LA show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Daddy's Little Girl"  20" Street.  It will have the basket.  :biggrin:
> *



I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.... COME TO THE CRUISE NIGHT SO U CAN SEE THE PARTS I HAVE... I HAVE BUNCH OF EXTRA PARTS... AND THEN ILL HAVE THOSE TWISTED PARTS THAT I TOLD U BOUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 06:06 PM~19716186
> *if i do i wont have time to do a few other thing like build bikes :happysad: yeah theres money in it if the peson doing it is good
> 
> been thinking about trying just have not bought the supplys yet maybe with my 1st check from my new job
> *


JUST KEEP PRACTICING BRO.. SOON U BE OUT THERE DOING FULL DISPLAY CARS AND STUF.F


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 27 2011, 07:10 PM~19716763
> *WASSUP GOODTIMES,
> *



WHATS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:17 PM~19717452
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.... COME TO THE CRUISE NIGHT SO U CAN SEE THE PARTS I HAVE... I HAVE BUNCH OF EXTRA PARTS... AND THEN ILL HAVE THOSE TWISTED PARTS THAT I TOLD U BOUT
> *


I'm Djing a wedding that day. I'm gonna drop by your dad's soon to work on his laptop.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 08:13 PM~19717400
> *For street is it better to stay with my schwinn frame, buy another girls 20" and use the chrome off that one? Because street can't have twisted stuff right?
> *


think of street as if you bought a lowrider bike off of me from fnrco.com and added any parts i sell from fnrco.com then get a custom paint job and then have your parts engraved and plated but like i said they alway have diffrent views 

as for the frame to use its up to you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 08:19 PM~19717479
> *I'm Djing a wedding that day. I'm gonna drop by your dad's soon to work on his laptop.
> *


COOL COOL JUST LET ME KNOW 2 DAYS A HEAD WHEN U COME. SO I CAN GO THREW ALL THE STUFF I HAVE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:20 PM~19717489
> *think of street as if you bought a lowrider bike off of me from fnrco.com and added any parts i sell from fnrco.com then get a custom paint job and then have your parts engraved and plated  but like i said they alway have diffrent views
> 
> as for the frame to use its up to you
> *



OR YOU CAN ALSO ADD CUSTOM PARTS TO UR BIKE. AND YOU WILL STAY IN STREET


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:19 PM~19717471
> *JUST KEEP PRACTICING BRO.. SOON U BE OUT THERE DOING FULL DISPLAY CARS AND STUF.F
> *


fo sho bro 
i wont let work go out my door unless its clean 
unless i know its going to someone i know is going to finsh it lol j/k work leaves this house in grat shape


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:24 PM~19717541
> *fo sho bro
> i wont let work go out my door unless its clean
> unless i know its going to someone i know is going to finsh it lol j/k  work leaves this house in grat shape
> *


THATS THE WAY TO DO IT HOMIE. WHAT U UP TO RIGHT NOW


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:22 PM~19717520
> *OR YOU CAN ALSO ADD CUSTOM PARTS TO UR BIKE. AND YOU WILL STAY IN STREET
> *


ok so i was a bit wrong then?? up to judges a lot also we use to have full customs and always got put in rad


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:25 PM~19717552
> *THATS THE WAY TO DO IT HOMIE. WHAT U UP TO RIGHT NOW
> *


drawing some stuff for big rubb to look at and chatting on here

what about you


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:22 PM~19717520
> *OR YOU CAN ALSO ADD CUSTOM PARTS TO UR BIKE. AND YOU WILL STAY IN STREET
> *


Can parts be plain and not twisted and still be plaquable? Still waiting on the GT rules


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY GOODTIMERS INTERESTED IN THESE I WILL HOOK THEM UP.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 08:27 PM~19717586
> *Can parts be plain and not twisted and still be plaquable? Still waiting on the GT rules
> *


PM ME UR ADDRESS. ILL SEND U THE RULES. U CAN DO WHAT EVER U WANT TO YOUR BIKE UR BUILD. YOU CAN HAVE OG PARTS TO CUSTOM PARTS. ALONG THE CHROME IS CLEAN.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:27 PM~19717587
> *ANY GOODTIMERS INTERESTED IN THESE I WILL HOOK THEM UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  iwish i could right now but not for nother month or two

big al better grab them :happysad: would look sick on that girls frame


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 27 2011, 08:30 PM~19717608
> *PM ME UR ADDRESS. ILL SEND U THE RULES. U CAN DO WHAT EVER U WANT TO YOUR BIKE UR BUILD. YOU CAN HAVE OG PARTS TO CUSTOM PARTS. ALONG THE CHROME IS CLEAN.
> *


PM sent. I do want custom stuff don't get me wrong I just don't want to be put with the mild or semi bikes and get smoked all the time due to a technicallity.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:26 PM~19717565
> *ok so i was a bit wrong then?? up to judges a lot also we use to have full customs and always got put in rad
> *



THATS THE WAY IT IS AT REGULAR SHOW. U HAVE CUSTOM PARTS AND U KNOW UR NOT RADICAL THEY PUT U IN RADICAL STILL. LRM IS WAY DIFFERENT. I WISH ALL SHOWS WERE LIKE LRM. BUT TO ME TROPHY IS TRASH THAT WHERE I PUT EVERY TROPHY AFTER A SHOW. BY THE END OF THE SHOW IM JUST GLAD IM REPPN THE GOODTIMES TO THE FULLEST. MY TROPHY IS MY PLAQ.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:30 PM~19717614
> *  iwish i could right now but not for nother month or two
> 
> big al better grab them  :happysad:  would look sick on that girls frame
> *


WE CAN WORK OUT A TRADE... LET ME KNOW ALL THE PARTS U HAVE FOR 16 OR ANYTHING ELSE CUSTOM U HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:11 PM~19717375
> *hi how are you doing
> *


ive been good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 08:33 PM~19717646
> *PM sent. I do want custom stuff don't get me wrong I just don't want to be put with the mild or semi bikes and get smoked all the time due to a technicallity.
> *



YOU WONT BE PUT IN MILD OR SEMI IF U ADD CUSTOM PARTS TO UR STREET.


----------



## big al 909

PM me the price on that part please


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 08:36 PM~19717700
> *PM me the price on that part please
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 27 2011, 08:35 PM~19717677
> *ive been good.
> *


cool anything new ???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 08:43 PM~19717772
> *cool anything new ???
> *


not much..just gettin ready for the july show..


----------



## Fleetangel

Yeah guys im feelin better!!! Hows everyone doing?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey fleet


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 27 2011, 08:46 PM~19717803
> *not much..just gettin ready for the july show..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909

Whats up fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 27 2011, 08:47 PM~19717822
> *hey fleet
> *


Hey gaby! Hw r u?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 27 2011, 08:52 PM~19717866
> *Whats up fleet
> *


Not much big al! Hey about ur street question, u can do anything u want, add engraving,custom parts,hydraulics, tv etc as long as u dont do anything to the frame!..no bondo no sheetmetal!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2011, 08:47 PM~19717818
> *Yeah guys im feelin better!!! Hows everyone doing?
> *


glad your doing better bro what going on this week????


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2011, 08:56 PM~19717903
> *Hey gaby! Hw r u?
> *


good just gettin used to things thats it..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:00 PM~19717943
> *glad your doing better bro what going on this week????
> *


Thanx bro! Just work n then get on the bike!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 27 2011, 09:01 PM~19717966
> *good just gettin used to things thats it..
> *


:/ hope things get better for u n ur family girl!...always will be my family!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2011, 09:02 PM~19717979
> *Thanx bro! Just work n then get on the bike!!!
> *


   cant wait


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2011, 09:04 PM~19718005
> *:/ hope things get better for u n ur family girl!...always will be my family!
> *


your always are family too fleet....im okay with it..i just wanna get boys envy back out


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 27 2011, 09:16 PM~19718150
> *your always are family too fleet....im okay with it..i just wanna get boys envy back out
> *


If u need help im here!!!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2011, 09:28 PM~19718332
> *If u need help im here!!!!
> *


thank you  are you going ot the show in july?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 27 2011, 09:31 PM~19718362
> *thank you  are you going ot the show in july?
> *


I will be there


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 27 2011, 09:34 PM~19718401
> *I will be there
> *


 good


----------



## lesstime

morning every one day off from new job start a 3 at store

think am going to go weld a little bit


----------



## big al 909

Good morning. At hospital right now. Mother in law having knee replacement surgery. All is going well so far. So they have wi fi for my laptop :biggrin: 

So I outlined my bike ideas and Here's what i'm looking to do. My a 70's fair lady bike, but lowrider style with engraving on the fenders and sprocket. Not sure what color yet blue or pink but it will have pinstriping, girly flower basket and flower seat. My wife and sister both had one when they were kids and i wanted to keep the schwinn frame orig.





































Suggestions will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 28 2011, 12:02 PM~19722744
> *Good morning. At hospital right now. Mother in law having knee replacement surgery. All is going well so far. So they have wi fi for my laptop  :biggrin:
> 
> So I outlined my bike ideas and Here's what i'm looking to do. My a 70's fair lady bike, but lowrider style with engraving on the fenders and sprocket. Not sure what color yet blue or pink but it will have pinstriping, girly flower basket and flower seat. My wife and sister both  had one when they were kids and i wanted to keep the schwinn frame orig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions will be helpful. Thanks
> *


Nice! I like ur idea!


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 12:27 PM~19722911
> *Nice! I like ur idea!
> *


Thank you. I'm sure it's been done before, but I like old school stuff. Like cragars, and supremes on lowriders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 28 2011, 12:31 PM~19722955
> *Thank you. I'm sure it's been done before, but I like old school stuff. Like cragars, and supremes on lowriders.  :thumbsup:
> *


I built a mild ladys frame with the old skool lookin!...ill post pics later today


----------



## lesstime

whats good bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 12:37 PM~19722991
> *whats good bro
> *


Just checkin in quick ill b back in a lil


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 12:41 PM~19723014
> *Just checkin in quick ill b back in a lil
> *


cool i have to be at work at 3ish be back about 1050 tonight


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 12:50 PM~19723053
> *cool i have to be at work at 3ish be back about 1050 tonight
> *


2nd break! Wuts everybody up to?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST PICK UP MY BIKE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 12:36 PM~19722984
> *I built a mild ladys frame with the old skool lookin!...ill post pics later today
> *


Sounds good can't wait to see them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS... 

DAMN JULY GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW. THE BIKE I JUST GOT BETTER BELIEVE IM GOING FOR THAT 1ST PLACE IN MY CLASS. :0


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2011, 04:02 PM~19724413
> *WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS...
> 
> DAMN JULY GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW. THE BIKE I JUST GOT BETTER BELIEVE IM GOING FOR THAT 1ST PLACE IN MY CLASS.  :0
> *


Pm pics :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2011, 04:02 PM~19724413
> *WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS...
> 
> DAMN JULY GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW. THE BIKE I JUST GOT BETTER BELIEVE IM GOING FOR THAT 1ST PLACE IN MY CLASS.  :0
> *


Pics or it didnt happen.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 28 2011, 03:50 PM~19724338
> *Sounds good can't wait to see them
> *


here u go bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, EL VAGO 84, David Cervantes
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

WHAT'S UP GTIMERS WANNA LET U GUYS KNOW I HAVE THIS ON THA MAKEING 
IS GOING FOR LEAFING N PINSTRIPE 2MORRO I'M TRYING TO GET IT DONE BY
JULY BUT WILL SEE. ANY GOLD PARTS FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## mr.casper

wat ^ goodtimers? a fleetangel i got my ride on tuesday finally!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2011, 09:41 PM~19726787
> *wat ^ goodtimers? a fleetangel i got my ride on tuesday finally!
> *


Danggg ur quick!!! I had to let my aunt borrow some bills!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 10:05 PM~19726990
> *Danggg ur quick!!! I had to let my aunt borrow some bills!
> *


I just picked this up...2003 lincoln aviator!
















this wat i got...ant wait for this snow to melt so i an clean it up

nexxt will be my 4 door pickup hopefully wit tax money!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2011, 10:16 PM~19727103
> *I just picked this up...2003 lincoln aviator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this wat i got...ant wait for this snow to melt so i an clean it up
> 
> nexxt will be my 4 door pickup hopefully wit tax money!
> *


Miralo no kieres nada!! Lol


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 10:20 PM~19727141
> *Miralo no kieres nada!! Lol
> *


jajaja simon gotta sell my lincoln towncar n then get my truck! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

am home from work where ya at????


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jan 28 2011, 06:54 PM~19725516
> *WHAT'S UP GTIMERS WANNA LET U GUYS KNOW I HAVE THIS ON THA MAKEING
> IS GOING FOR LEAFING N PINSTRIPE 2MORRO I'M TRYING TO GET IT DONE BY
> JULY BUT WILL SEE. ANY GOLD PARTS FOR SALE HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color bro hit me up if you need anything


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 28 2011, 04:02 PM~19724413
> *WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS...
> 
> DAMN JULY GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW. THE BIKE I JUST GOT BETTER BELIEVE IM GOING FOR THAT 1ST PLACE IN MY CLASS.  :0
> *


you got it :scrutinize: pm pic????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2011, 10:29 PM~19727238
> *jajaja simon gotta sell my lincoln towncar n then get my truck! :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool! How r the trikes?


----------



## 55800

WATS GUD GOOD TIME I WANNA INTRODUCE MY SELF TO YA'LL IM AJ VIGIL OUT OF COLORADO IM NOW PROSPECTING FOR THE CO CHAPTER TO START THE BIKE CLUB JUST WANTED TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE AND I WILL POST PICS OF THE UPCOMING PROJECTS AND THE BIKE THAT ARE READY TO SHOW


----------



## lesstime

4 Members: lesstime, BIGRUBE644, big al 909, Fleetangel
sup guys


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19727946
> *WATS GUD GOOD TIME I WANNA INTRODUCE MY SELF TO YA'LL IM AJ VIGIL OUT OF COLORADO IM NOW PROSPECTING FOR THE CO CHAPTER TO START THE BIKE CLUB JUST WANTED TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE AND I WILL POST PICS OF THE UPCOMING PROJECTS AND THE BIKE THAT ARE READY TO SHOW
> *


Welcome to the GT family AJ


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19727946
> *WATS GUD GOOD TIME I WANNA INTRODUCE MY SELF TO YA'LL IM AJ VIGIL OUT OF COLORADO IM NOW PROSPECTING FOR THE CO CHAPTER TO START THE BIKE CLUB JUST WANTED TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE AND I WILL POST PICS OF THE UPCOMING PROJECTS AND THE BIKE THAT ARE READY TO SHOW
> *


Welcome to the family! Im fleet from the ventura county chapter!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:49 PM~19727979
> *4 Members: lesstime, BIGRUBE644, big al 909, Fleetangel
> sup guys
> *


Wuz up loco! Im about to sleep!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 11:51 PM~19727994
> *Wuz up loco! Im about to sleep!
> *


damn it still early bro


----------



## lesstime

color change coming :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:51 PM~19728005
> *damn it still early bro
> *


Im still not used to wakin up early! Im going in at 6am!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 11:54 PM~19728022
> *Im still not used to wakin up early! Im going in at 6am!
> *


i know the feeling bro i use to sleep til 7-8 now i have to be up by 5 to make it to the new job on time but i get fridays,sat,sun off :biggrin: but i end up working at the othe jobs them days


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:56 PM~19728037
> *i know the feeling bro i use to sleep til 7-8 now i have to be up by 5 to make it to the new job on time  but i get fridays,sat,sun off :biggrin:  but i end up working at the othe jobs them days
> *


Damn cant b like that!!! Rite now im takin advantage n spendin some good money on my bike!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 29 2011, 12:00 AM~19728065
> *Damn cant b like that!!! Rite now im takin advantage n spendin some good money on my bike!
> *


i cant wait til the cash starts flowing in over hererubs going to love me lol hahaha


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 29 2011, 12:02 AM~19728073
> *i cant wait til the cash starts flowing in over hererubs going to love me lol hahaha
> *


Ima b sending him some stuff too!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 29 2011, 12:05 AM~19728104
> *Ima b sending him some stuff too!!!
> *


sweet cant wait til i see updates on a lot of stuff here in the next hew days i hope :happysad:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 28 2011, 11:49 PM~19727984
> *Welcome to the GT family AJ
> *


GLAD TO BE APART OF THE FAMILIA :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 11:49 PM~19727986
> *Welcome to the family! Im fleet from the ventura county chapter!
> *


COOL NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19727946
> *WATS GUD GOOD TIME I WANNA INTRODUCE MY SELF TO YA'LL IM AJ VIGIL OUT OF COLORADO IM NOW PROSPECTING FOR THE CO CHAPTER TO START THE BIKE CLUB JUST WANTED TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE AND I WILL POST PICS OF THE UPCOMING PROJECTS AND THE BIKE THAT ARE READY TO SHOW
> *


Welcome AJ im raymond from the Inland empire chapter.....i remember yu cuz i bought a red seat from you a while back...hahaha just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 29 2011, 12:24 AM~19728214
> *Welcome AJ im raymond from the Inland empire chapter.....i remember yu cuz i bought a red seat from you a while back...hahaha just wanted to throw that out there
> *


wats up ray ..ya i remember the seat how you doin brotha


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 28 2011, 11:39 PM~19727899
> *Thats cool! How r the trikes?
> *


Haven't done much to em need more costum parts next is my costum seat then my lader cut handelbars!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 29 2011, 12:57 AM~19728346
> *wats up ray ..ya i remember the seat how you doin brotha
> *


Im good bro.....and how about ur self.???


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 29 2011, 02:03 PM~19730991
> *
> *


whats up every one


----------



## lesstime

dang where everyone at????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 29 2011, 08:18 PM~19733264
> *dang where everyone at????
> *


Time to go clubing!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

boys envy might be goin in for paint today


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 30 2011, 10:22 AM~19736601
> *boys envy might be goin in for paint today
> *


awsome :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 30 2011, 10:22 AM~19736601
> *boys envy might be goin in for paint today
> *


 :0 cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 30 2011, 12:38 PM~19737358
> *:0 cant wait to see it!!!
> *


what yodoing today


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 30 2011, 12:43 PM~19737388
> *what yodoing today
> *


Cant do anything...its raining:/


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 30 2011, 10:22 AM~19736601
> *boys envy might be goin in for paint today
> *


Nice. Still trying to find the right color for mine.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

picking paint is a pain in the butt!! but i trust the painter & i know he knoews what he talking about..im confident with the color!


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 29 2011, 11:43 AM~19730217
> *Im good bro.....and how about ur self.???
> *


doin good bro jus tryin to get my bike back up and goin you know how that is


----------



## lesstime

so i just bought some tools they will be here on the 7th


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 30 2011, 06:22 PM~19739642
> *picking paint is a pain in the butt!! but i trust the painter & i know he knoews what he talking about..im confident with the color!
> *


I might need to get in contact with your painter.


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 30 2011, 10:10 PM~19742147
> *so i just bought some tools they will be here on the 7th
> *


sweet


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 09:43 PM~19741781
> *doin good bro jus tryin to get my bike back up and goin you know how that is
> *


Yup bro....hahaha have yu seen my bike wit ur seat on it.....and post pics of ur bike.???


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:17 PM~19742864
> *Yup bro....hahaha have yu seen my bike wit ur seat on it.....and post pics of ur bike.???
> *


na man i havent post up a pic..this is mine i got rid of all the china parts im up dating to lazer cut ones and throwing hydros on it/


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:25 PM~19742947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks sick homie :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:34 PM~19743017
> *na man i havent post up a pic..this is mine i got rid of all the china parts im up dating to lazer cut ones and throwing hydros on it/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O ive seen this....werent yu tryna sell the frame.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:35 PM~19743025
> *that looks sick homie  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro ima try and build a girls frame....do yu know anyone selling a 20 inch girls frame


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:36 PM~19743045
> *O ive seen this....werent yu tryna sell the frame.???
> *


ya i was but i been bull shited on it alot so i jus sent it to my homie to get the paint touched up so i can re show it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:40 PM~19743074
> *ya i was but i been bull shited on it alot so i jus sent it to my homie to get the paint touched up so i can re show it
> *


Kooits looking gewd bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:34 PM~19743017
> *na man i havent post up a pic..this is mine i got rid of all the china parts im up dating to lazer cut ones and throwing hydros on it/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:38 PM~19743060
> *Thanks bro ima try and build a girls frame....do yu know anyone selling a 20 inch girls frame
> *


ya my homie has 1 i gave him its a huffy though i can see if he wants to let it go he never did anything with it


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 30 2011, 11:46 PM~19743125
> *Looks clean!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:59 PM~19743221
> *ya my homie has 1 i gave him its a huffy though i can see if he wants to let it go he never did anything with it
> *


Lmk wats up and post pics if thats kool


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 12:02 AM~19743232
> *Lmk wats up and post pics if thats kool
> *











this is it ill call him tomarrow and let you know wat he said


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 12:04 AM~19743240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it ill call him tomarrow and let you know wat he said
> *


O Okay koo thanks..


----------



## 65ragrider

i.e in the house


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 09:10 AM~19744642
> *i.e in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 28 2011, 11:45 PM~19727946
> *WATS GUD GOOD TIME I WANNA INTRODUCE MY SELF TO YA'LL IM AJ VIGIL OUT OF COLORADO IM NOW PROSPECTING FOR THE CO CHAPTER TO START THE BIKE CLUB JUST WANTED TO SAY WATS UP TO EVERYONE AND I WILL POST PICS OF THE UPCOMING PROJECTS AND THE BIKE THAT ARE READY TO SHOW
> *


CONGRATS GLAD YOU LIKED WHAT THE MIGHTY GT IS ALL ABOUT.IM WOODY AND NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 09:10 AM~19744642
> *i.e in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wats gewd prez!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jan 31 2011, 03:41 PM~19747779
> *CONGRATS GLAD YOU LIKED WHAT THE MIGHTY GT IS ALL ABOUT.IM WOODY AND NICE RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


hell ya thanks man im ready for this year to rep the GT


----------



## lesstime

WHAT IT DO GT??? 
Just got home from work few mins ago


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 06:33 PM~19749445
> *WHAT IT DO GT???
> Just got home from work few mins ago
> *


Wats gewd player....how you doing.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 09:10 AM~19744642
> *i.e in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD JOE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 06:33 PM~19749445
> *WHAT IT DO GT???
> Just got home from work few mins ago
> *


WUZ UP DOGG!.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 06:28 PM~19749403
> *hell ya thanks man im ready for this year to rep the GT
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 06:36 PM~19749471
> *Wats gewd player....how you doing.???
> *


doing great bro just working stacking the bread to bust out soon :biggrin: got a guy comeing to my work tomorrow that might be able to help me out with one of my bike cuz i can order the parts from any where else :happysad: he talking like he can make what i need :biggrin: 


how bout you what you up too how you doing


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 06:39 PM~19749501
> *WUZ UP DOGG!.
> *


messing with the 12inch right now tryin to fig out few last things :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 06:43 PM~19749545
> *doing great bro  just working stacking the bread  to bust out soon  :biggrin:  got a guy comeing to my work tomorrow that might be able to help me out with one of my bike cuz i can order the parts from any where else  :happysad: he talking like he can make what i need  :biggrin:
> how bout you what you up too how you doing
> *


Oh okay so have you sold the pink bike yet


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 06:47 PM~19749588
> *Oh okay so have you sold the pink bike yet
> *


no not yet have had a few bits but none that can chew lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 06:45 PM~19749572
> *messing with the 12inch right now tryin to fig out few last things :biggrin:
> *


THE BLUE ONE?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 06:48 PM~19749605
> *no not yet have had a few bits but none that can chew lol
> *


Oyea hahaha.....how much you looking to get for it.???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 06:50 PM~19749615
> *THE BLUE ONE?
> *


nope the radical :wow: spy pic in min :happysad:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 06:55 PM~19749674
> *nope the radical  :wow:  spy pic in min :happysad:
> *


DAMN THATS A WEIRD LOOKIN BIKE!!!...I LIKE THE GREEN COLOR THO!!


























JK BRO!!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol hahaha


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 07:24 PM~19749928
> *lol hahaha
> *


HYDRAULIC SYSTEM RITE?


----------



## lesstime

yep


----------



## Fleetangel

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Fleetangel, JAMES843, lesstime, CaliLifeStyle, -GT- RAY, 96lincoln
WUTS GOOD EVERYONE?


----------



## 96lincoln

YO WATS UP HOMIES 
ANYBODY GOT PICS OF AANNYY RADIO FLYER TRIKES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 31 2011, 07:28 PM~19749985
> *YO WATS UP HOMIES
> ANYBODY GOT PICS OF AANNYY RADIO FLYER TRIKES
> *


ILL POST SOME IN A SEC


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 07:28 PM~19749974
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Fleetangel, JAMES843, lesstime, CaliLifeStyle, -GT- RAY, 96lincoln
> WUTS GOOD EVERYONE?
> *


Wat gewd fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Jan 31 2011, 07:28 PM~19749985
> *YO WATS UP HOMIES
> ANYBODY GOT PICS OF AANNYY RADIO FLYER TRIKES
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 07:34 PM~19750047
> *Wat gewd fleet
> *


HEY RAY JUST CHILLIN N U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 07:35 PM~19750066
> *HEY RAY JUST CHILLIN N U?
> *


Nuthin making sales and off to buy more parts...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 07:36 PM~19750080
> *Nuthin making sales and off to buy more parts...
> *


WUT U LOOKIN FOR?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 07:38 PM~19750111
> *WUT U LOOKIN FOR?
> *


Rite now i wanna buy a gold plaque....and a custom seat and continental kit cover...also looking for a gold spring


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 07:52 PM~19750297
> *Rite now i wanna buy a gold plaque....and a custom seat and continental kit cover...also looking for a gold spring
> *


OH HIT UP WENDY SHE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO DOES UPHOLSTERY!!!...AND CHEAP PRICES!


----------



## lesstime

i got a gold spring here 7 bucks its yours


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 07:55 PM~19750332
> *i got a gold spring here 7 bucks its yours
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 07:55 PM~19750344
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

whos close to rubb that has paypal????


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 07:54 PM~19750320
> *OH HIT UP WENDY SHE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO DOES UPHOLSTERY!!!...AND CHEAP PRICES!
> *


O really wats her number.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 07:55 PM~19750332
> *i got a gold spring here 7 bucks its yours
> *


Pm sent!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

pic texted


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 30 2011, 11:34 PM~19743017
> *na man i havent post up a pic..this is mine i got rid of all the china parts im up dating to lazer cut ones and throwing hydros on it/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike homie and welcome to gt family if u ever need help with anything let us know we are here to help u the best we can. my name is paul jr u have any quesion about the bike club let me know i talk to kiko.. here my num 323 919 3401.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 09:10 AM~19744642
> *i.e in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that bike is really nice. :biggrin: :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2011 is going to be good year :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:20 PM~19750707
> *2011 is going to be good year  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes it is i was going to post it but didnt know if you wanted to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 08:23 PM~19750742
> *yes it is i was going to post it but didnt know if you wanted to
> *


I DIDNT WANT TO POST IT UP. BUT I WAS LIKE ALL FUCK IT..HAHA


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19750610
> *pic texted
> *


DONE DEAL.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

yes sur thanks


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:26 PM~19750798
> *I DIDNT WANT TO POST IT UP. BUT I WAS LIKE ALL FUCK IT..HAHA
> *


you the man


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 08:39 PM~19750953
> *yes sur thanks
> *


Lmk wen you do ship it out k thanks


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 31 2011, 08:27 PM~19750803
> *:wave:
> *


I NEED THE COOKIE MONSTER SPECIAL PARTS DAVE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 08:39 PM~19750953
> *yes sur thanks
> *


Man the spring looks clean


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 04:12 PM~19748032
> *Wats gewd prez!!
> *


sup ray i see you pushing homie next a turn table for you :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 08:42 PM~19750997
> *Lmk wen you do ship it out k thanks
> *


will do its super clean :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by JAMES843+Jan 31 2011, 09:18 AM~19744726-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice bike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 06:38 PM~19749494
> *LOOKIN GOOD JOE!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:19 PM~19750691
> *that bike is really nice.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


thanks guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 31 2011, 08:27 PM~19750803
> *:wave:
> *


*LESSTIME* TALK TO THIS GUY FOR UR LASER CUT PARTS,,,


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 08:48 PM~19751086
> *sup ray i see you pushing homie next a turn table for you :biggrin:
> *


Yup soon...i just bought a gold spring as of like 10 minutes ago and gunna buy a plaque....also gunna talk to rhonda and eli about a custom seat and cont. Kit wheel cover


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:50 PM~19751122
> *LESSTIME TALK TO THIS GUY FOR UR LASER CUT PARTS,,,
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 08:49 PM~19751108
> *will do its super clean  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Jan 31 2011, 09:50 PM~19751122-->
> 
> 
> 
> *LESSTIME* TALK TO THIS GUY FOR UR LASER CUT PARTS,,,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 09:45 PM~19751042
> *I NEED THE COOKIE MONSTER SPECIAL PARTS DAVE
> *


need to call you tomarrow to discuss.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 31 2011, 09:01 PM~19751264
> *
> need to call you tomarrow to discuss.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jan 30 2011, 10:34 PM~19742424
> *I might need to get in contact with your painter.
> *


kay let me know & ill send you his way :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:wow:


> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 31 2011, 09:08 PM~19751362
> *kay let me know & ill send you his way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 31 2011, 08:51 PM~19751129
> *Yup soon...i just bought a gold spring as of like 10 minutes ago and gunna buy a plaque....also gunna talk to rhonda and eli about a custom seat and cont. Kit wheel cover
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 09:10 PM~19751387
> *:wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:18 PM~19750683
> *nice bike homie and welcome to gt family if u ever need help with anything let us know we are here to help u the best we can. my name is paul jr u have any quesion about the bike club let me know i talk to kiko.. here my num 323 919 3401.
> *


thanks homie glad to be apart of the family im ready to make some big moves here in CO with that good times plaque..heres my num also 719-464-1029 if you have any questions for me just hit me up


----------



## 55800

wadd up GT any one know any good hook ups for lazer cut parts i got a few quotes but want to shop around for the best deal


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 09:16 PM~19751484
> *wadd up GT any one know any good hook ups for lazer cut parts i got a few quotes but want to shop around for the best deal
> *


pm me price on you frame bro or trade????


----------



## dee_5o5

How the goodtimers doing?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 31 2011, 09:08 PM~19751362
> *kay let me know & ill send you his way :biggrin:
> *


the painter is serious bout his work he gets down..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 31 2011, 09:51 PM~19751986
> *the painter is serious bout his work he gets down..
> *


good priced??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 09:54 PM~19752059
> *good priced??
> *


pretty good depending on the paint..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:20 PM~19750707
> *2011 is going to be good year  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy crap!!! U got it back!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 10:22 PM~19752505
> *Holy crap!!! U got it back!!!
> *


he super stoked about it too am glad he got it back also shits clean


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 31 2011, 09:37 PM~19751769
> *How the goodtimers doing?
> *


Wuz up bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 31 2011, 10:25 PM~19752547
> *he super stoked about it too  am glad he got it back also shits clean
> *


Yes it is!!!!


----------



## 96lincoln

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 09:34 PM~19750048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale ill post mines when its done homie mines alll yellow wit orange :biggrin: 
thanks homie did pollo talk to u alredy bro 

wats up ray


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Feb 1 2011, 12:04 AM~19753514
> *orale ill post mines when its done homie mines alll yellow wit orange  :biggrin:
> thanks homie did pollo talk to u alredy bro
> 
> wats up ray
> *


Ya sabes!! Nope...tell him i got a new number...its on my signature


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 31 2011, 09:01 PM~19751264
> *
> need to call you tomarrow to discuss.
> *



whats up david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Jan 31 2011, 09:15 PM~19751459
> *:cheesy:
> *


hola how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 09:15 PM~19751464
> *thanks homie glad to be apart of the family im ready to make some big moves here in CO with that good times plaque..heres my num also 719-464-1029 if you have any questions for me just hit me up
> *



for sure homie anytime. so what bike r u building now.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Jan 31 2011, 09:16 PM~19751484
> *wadd up GT any one know any good hook ups for lazer cut parts i got a few quotes but want to shop around for the best deal
> *



like 2 page back hit up kustombuilder.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 31 2011, 09:37 PM~19751769
> *How the goodtimers doing?
> *


what good homie how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 31 2011, 10:22 PM~19752505
> *Holy crap!!! U got it back!!!
> *



yes sir im going to do add on to it b4 i bring it out. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 31 2011, 08:10 AM~19744642
> *i.e in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S BAD ASS ANY MORE PICS??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 01:51 AM~19754087
> *WHAT'S UP GT
> *


whats up bro how u been


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 12:59 AM~19754114
> *whats up bro how u been
> *


Just here watchin TV lol. How's everything? How's your baby?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 02:03 AM~19754125
> *Just here watchin TV lol. How's everything? How's your baby?
> *


haha thats coool. everything is good bro just tryn to get ready for az and july. and my baby is great she gettn big fast and really happy baby all she does is smile..haha. how u and ur wife.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 01:12 AM~19754155
> *haha thats coool. everything is good bro just tryn to get ready for az and july. and my baby is great she gettn big fast and really happy baby all she does is smile..haha. how u and ur wife.
> *


We been good bro. I pretty much ain't doing anythin to my trikes or car since I'm saving my money for a SUV and also for the wedding.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 01:05 AM~19753882
> *for sure homie anytime. so what bike r u building now.
> *


RIGHT NOW IM WORKING ON GETTING MINE READY FOR DENVER SUPER SHOW..ALSO HELPING MY HOMIE GET HIS BIKE READY SO HE CAN START PROSPECTING HES JUST WAITING FOR PAINT ON THIS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 07:23 AM~19754710
> *RIGHT NOW IM WORKING ON GETTING MINE READY FOR DENVER SUPER SHOW..ALSO HELPING MY HOMIE GET HIS BIKE READY SO HE CAN START PROSPECTING HES JUST WAITING FOR PAINT ON THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice bike!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 02:15 AM~19754161
> *We been good bro. I pretty much ain't doing anythin to my trikes or car since I'm saving my money for a SUV and also for the wedding.
> *


DID U BUY THAT KUSTOM TRIKE KIT. ITS REALLY NICE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 07:23 AM~19754710
> *RIGHT NOW IM WORKING ON GETTING MINE READY FOR DENVER SUPER SHOW..ALSO HELPING MY HOMIE GET HIS BIKE READY SO HE CAN START PROSPECTING HES JUST WAITING FOR PAINT ON THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE. HOPE TO SEE THAT BIKE IN PERSON. WHEN THE LRM COLORADO SHOW.?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 03:54 PM~19758332
> *THATS COOL HOMIE. HOPE TO SEE THAT BIKE IN PERSON. WHEN THE LRM COLORADO SHOW.?
> *


its on july 10th..any good timers comin down for it??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 1 2011, 04:23 PM~19758594
> *its on july 10th..any good timers comin down for it??
> *


I MIGHT GO I KNOW MY DAD HEADFING OUT THERE. I HOPE I HAVE ONE OF THE BIKES DONE WITH ALL THE UPGRADES.


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

home from a long day felt like monday all over


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 06:35 PM~19759895
> *home from a long day  felt like monday all over
> *


X2


----------



## lesstime

i was just told that we are getting 15 trucks in that need to be done by the 27 of feb and theres 6 techs building them and me getting them there parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 06:50 PM~19760068
> *i was just told that we are getting 15 trucks in that need to be done by the 27 of feb and theres 6 techs building them and me getting them there parts
> *


Trucks????


----------



## lesstime

yeah we install the servise beds for power comanys /or cranes w/welders ,compresrs or what ever the customer needs we finshed a 2001 int. domstar today has crane welder compresser lots of lights ptopump,level lifts strobe light lots of stuff lol i try and get pic from begaing to end


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 07:14 PM~19760341
> *yeah we install the servise beds for power comanys /or cranes w/welders ,compresrs or what ever the customer needs we finshed a 2001 int. domstar today  has crane welder compresser lots of lights ptopump,level lifts strobe light  lots of stuff lol i try and get pic from begaing to end
> *


Seems like a fun job!!!


----------



## lesstime

man i love it i get to play with all kinda parts and stuff 
on top of that am getting all the parts i need for the hydro set up faster no am not stealing them i pay 10% above cost


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 07:23 PM~19760448
> *man i love it i get to play with all kinda parts and stuff
> on top of that am getting all the parts i need for the hydro set up faster no am not stealing them  i pay 10% above cost
> *


Damn thats good man!!!


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah am in the catologs every day see what i can use or need lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## lesstime

pic in min


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19761420
> *hell yeah am in the catologs every day see what i can use or need lol
> *


Do they have like small cylinders too?


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 1 2011, 08:43 PM~19761570
> *Do they have like small cylinders too?
> *


hope to have more info on thurs


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:38 PM~19743060
> *Thanks bro ima try and build a girls frame....do yu know anyone selling a 20 inch girls frame
> *


pm sent ray got a frame u was lookin 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

not done need to get some sleep work at 630am more tomorrow night


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 31 2011, 08:20 PM~19750707
> *2011 is going to be good year  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 1 2011, 08:55 PM~19761764
> *hope to have more info on thurs
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 26jd

my bike at a carshow i went this weekend.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2011, 01:04 AM~19753877
> *hola how u been
> *


good


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 2 2011, 06:48 AM~19765094
> *my bike at a carshow i went this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE POLLO.HERES ONE OF MY MEMBERS BIKE :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 2 2011, 06:48 AM~19765094
> *my bike at a carshow i went this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool bike pollo!!! Is it a 16"?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 2 2011, 06:48 AM~19765094
> *my bike at a carshow i went this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE. NICE BIKE POST UP ALL UR PICS.


----------



## lesstime

GT cerw whats good?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey whats up lesstime? :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 2 2011, 08:11 PM~19771661
> *hey whats up lesstime? :wave:
> *


Just got done taping patterns on the tank what a easy task lol
but i think i need to add more or maybe ill leave it open for murals????


----------



## JAMES843

hay lesstime


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP..


----------



## lesstime




----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:54 PM~19728021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> color change coming  :wow:
> *


i got these at the shop right know ... going to start on them real soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 2 2011, 10:49 AM~19766481
> *NICE BIKE POLLO.HERES ONE OF MY MEMBERS BIKE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats a nice bike. pretty soon ima redo the paint.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 2 2011, 09:52 PM~19772992
> *i got these at the shop right know ... going to start on them real soon.. :biggrin:
> *


cool ill call you friday (my saturday)  to work out a few more things :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 2 2011, 12:42 PM~19767232
> *Cool bike pollo!!! Is it a 16"?
> *


thats homie and yeaa. 16in schwinn


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 2 2011, 09:55 PM~19773042
> *thats homie and yeaa. 16in schwinn
> *


thanks*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 2 2011, 09:50 PM~19772968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

2 Members: lesstime, LIL GOODTIMES CC
het bro am going to call you friday afternoon hope you have the phone


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2011, 10:01 PM~19773128
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro hope they turn out good when done :happysad:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 2 2011, 09:54 PM~19773029
> *cool ill call you friday  (my saturday)  to work out a few more things  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir..... ANY BODY NEED CHROME HIT ME UP... 626 500 3536 BIG RUBE..


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2011, 10:01 PM~19773128
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP YOUNG PIZZO..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 2 2011, 10:04 PM~19773178
> *yes sir..... ANY BODY NEED CHROME  HIT ME UP...  626 500 3536 BIG RUBE..
> *



I NEED GOLD SOON.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANY SHOWS COMING UP SOON IN I.E OR 805..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2011, 11:20 PM~19773989
> *ANY SHOWS COMING UP SOON IN I.E OR 805..
> *


Not till may!!! The ventura carshow


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 2 2011, 10:04 PM~19773178
> *yes sir..... ANY BODY NEED CHROME  HIT ME UP...  626 500 3536 BIG RUBE..
> *


if i send you some pic can you give me a price?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIKE SHOW... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19774778


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2011, 12:55 AM~19774781
> *BIKE SHOW...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&entry19774778
> *


Count us in!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2011, 12:39 PM~19777960
> *Count us in!
> *


COOL COOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

got this frame if anyone is intrested


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 3 2011, 05:07 PM~19780017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this frame if anyone is intrested
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THOSE TWISTED BEARING CUPS ON THE FLOOR. :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2011, 05:14 PM~19780076
> *HOW MUCH FOR THOSE TWISTED BEARING CUPS ON THE FLOOR. :biggrin:
> *


those are regular cups with bearings in them lol i didnt relize the looked twisted in the pic


----------



## lesstime

GT/\ 
it's my friday  getting up a 8 to work on some bike's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2011, 05:14 PM~19780076
> *HOW MUCH FOR THOSE TWISTED BEARING CUPS ON THE FLOOR. :biggrin:
> *


HAHA O DAMN I THOUGHT THEY WERE TWISTED..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 05:58 PM~19780374
> *GT/\
> it's my friday  getting up a 8 to work on some bike's
> *



WHATS GOOD G


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2011, 06:43 PM~19780771
> *WHATS GOOD G
> *


this zanya am eating lol 
planing the day for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 06:45 PM~19780788
> *this zanya am eating lol
> planing the day for tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


TIGHT TIGHT..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 05:58 PM~19780374
> *GT/\
> it's my friday  getting up a 8 to work on some bike's
> *


Fulltiming over here!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2011, 07:10 PM~19781044
> *Fulltiming over here!!!
> *


 :biggrin: whats good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 07:12 PM~19781065
> *:biggrin: whats good bro
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 3 2011, 07:13 PM~19781082
> *PM SENT
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2011, 11:18 PM~19773977
> *I NEED GOLD SOON.
> *


dont trip we got that.. here is a picture of what to see on your parts.. fellas alot of fresh copper... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 3 2011, 09:20 PM~19782545
> *dont trip we got that.. here is a picture of what to see on your parts.. fellas alot of fresh copper... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19782596
> *Wats gewd
> *


hey be it going out tomorrow need you address asap please


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 07:12 PM~19781065
> *:biggrin: whats good bro
> *


Just chillin homie n u?


----------



## lesstime

same here bro you worked on any bikes lately? 
hows work?


----------



## lesstime

am bored hope you dont mind a few pic's lol :happysad: 








mias wheels 








mias seat








t4 pixie 








mias sprocket








felix lil tiger,t4pixie my pea pickerrepo
































olivas lil tiger








mias base color on tank








few parts off of t4pixie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 09:46 PM~19782983
> *same here bro  you worked on any bikes lately?
> hows work?
> *


No bro! Ive been doing tatts like crazy!!! But im gonna stop tattoos cuz i got a lot to do with the bikes....work is just great!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 3 2011, 09:20 PM~19782545
> *dont trip we got that.. here is a picture of what to see on your parts.. fellas alot of fresh copper... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: PURO BIGRUBE AND GT PLATING


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 3 2011, 10:19 PM~19783397
> *No bro! Ive been doing tatts like crazy!!! But im gonna stop tattoos cuz i got a lot to do with the bikes....work is just great!!!
> *


am going to take your power source away lol


----------



## lesstime

:happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW GTIMERS AND LESSTIME NICE RIDES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 12:53 PM~19788007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


 :wow: WWWWWHAT THE??? WHAT IS THE LESS?


----------



## lesstime

its going to be hydro oil tanks


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 01:16 PM~19788196
> *its going to be hydro oil tanks
> *


 :cheesy: OH BADASS.YOU MADE THEM?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 09:52 PM~19783066
> *am bored hope you dont mind a few pic's lol  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mias wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mias seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t4 pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mias sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felix lil tiger,t4pixie my pea pickerrepo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olivas lil tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mias base color on tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few parts off of t4pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP HOT SHOT AND LESSTIME


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 3 2011, 09:52 PM~19783066
> *am bored hope you dont mind a few pic's lol  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike,el color caught my attention...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 4 2011, 01:38 PM~19788349
> *nice bike,el color caught my attention...
> *


damn...wronge pic...
i meant da green-1


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2011, 01:31 PM~19788303
> *:cheesy: OH BADASS.YOU MADE THEM?
> *


i modifd them yes lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 4 2011, 01:35 PM~19788320
> *WHATS UP HOT SHOT AND LESSTIME
> *



WAT IT DEW BRO.HOWS IT GOING? NICE AND SUNNY ON MY END :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 03:02 PM~19788894
> *i modifd them yes lol
> *



THEY LOOK NICE AND DIFFERENT TO THE MAX :h5:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 4 2011, 01:34 PM~19788314
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks cant wait to get a shippment in


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2011, 03:05 PM~19788912
> *THEY LOOK NICE AND DIFFERENT TO THE MAX :h5:
> *


thanks they are not done lol still working on them :happysad: :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 03:07 PM~19788921
> *thanks they are not done lol still working on them :happysad:  :h5:
> *



WILL THATS ONE HELL OF A GOOD JOB BRO ON THE REAL :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro just wait till i get done with this other stuff if the owner say i can post i will


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 03:14 PM~19788978
> *thanks bro just wait till i get done with this other stuff  if the owner say i can post i will
> *



KOOL :cheesy: BUT WAIT A MIN :scrutinize: IS IT THAT SHHHHHH PROJECT? :x:


----------



## lesstime

nope that customer PROJECT
SHHHHHH PROJECT is mine no pics til its 1st show


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 03:20 PM~19789018
> *nope that customer PROJECT
> SHHHHHH PROJECT is mine no pics til its 1st show
> *


  :biggrin: KOOL MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR WORK :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 12:53 PM~19788007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


those look sick!


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

where everybody at


----------



## lesstime

i here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 08:42 PM~19791547
> *i here
> *


whats good bro. hey i seen ur post on the bike topic. im going to see what up with this guy he might do all the work for my bike. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

cool just let me know 
what you up too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 08:46 PM~19791583
> *cool just let me know
> what you up too
> *



right here gettn ready to go out tonight what bout u bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2011, 12:10 PM~19795058
> *GOODMORNING
> *


Wuz up dogg!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 12:20 PM~19795110
> *Wuz up dogg!
> *


JUST HERE BORED AT WORK  WHAT ABOUT U G


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2011, 01:31 PM~19795507
> *JUST HERE BORED AT WORK    WHAT ABOUT U G
> *


Wats up gtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*30.00 THATS INCLUDIN SHIPN ANYWHERE IN U.S *</span>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 5 2011, 01:48 PM~19795599
> *Wats up gtimers
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT U UP TO. U DIDNT GO TO UR BASEBALL GAME..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2011, 01:31 PM~19795507
> *JUST HERE BORED AT WORK    WHAT ABOUT U G
> *


doing some payments dogg!....


----------



## dee_5o5

Goodtimers ttt!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 07:05 PM~19797182
> *Goodtimers ttt!
> *


wuz up dogg!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

Kicking back want to work on my new bike but its to cold here. What you up too?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 08:00 PM~19797498
> *Kicking back want to work on my new bike but its to cold here. What you up too?
> *


I JUST FINISHED REGISTERING THE BIKES FOR THE LRM CARSHOW!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

What shows are you going too? :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 08:55 PM~19797924
> *What shows are you going too? :cheesy:
> *


WELL RITE NOW I GOT 3 OF MY FAV ON THE LIST, 2 LOCALS N THE LRM LOS ANGELES.... ALSO THE BIKE SHOW IN LA!


----------



## dee_5o5

If I get the new bike finish mite go to the phx show. I need some parts tho.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 09:06 PM~19798010
> *If I get the new bike finish mite go to the phx show. I need some parts tho.
> *


R U USING CUSTOM PARTS???


----------



## dee_5o5

The new bike going to have custom parts, handle bar, fork, sissy bar and spare tire kit. I need some fenders.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 09:15 PM~19798089
> *The new bike going to have custom parts, handle bar, fork, sissy bar and spare tire kit. I need some fenders.
> *


OH...DMAN BRO I NEED ALL THAT TOO!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## dee_5o5

Mite just make my own parts again??? As soon as the weather warms up.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 09:19 PM~19798129
> *Mite just make my own parts again??? As soon as the weather warms up.
> *


WUT DO U USE TO CUT THEM?


----------



## dee_5o5

Last one I use jig saw cuz that fork is thin. Mite try a torch and clean it up good.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 09:22 PM~19798160
> *Last one I use jig saw cuz that fork is thin. Mite try a torch and clean it up good.
> *


THATS COOL!....R U GONNA USE GOLR OR CHROME ON THEM?


----------



## dee_5o5

New bike going to be purple pink and chrom for my lil girl. The frame is a full custom.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 09:26 PM~19798181
> *New bike going to be purple pink and chrom for my lil girl.  The frame is a full custom.
> *


20"?


----------



## dee_5o5

Yeah, are them your bikes on that pix you just posted?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 09:30 PM~19798213
> *Yeah, are them your bikes on that pix you just posted?
> *


THE GREEN ONE WAS MY FIRST BIKE I BUILT!...I SOLD IT LAST NOV.....THAT PICTURE IS BACK FROM 08 WHEN WE STARTED THE 805 CHAPTER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 09:32 PM~19798229
> *THE GREEN ONE WAS MY FIRST BIKE I BUILT!...I SOLD IT LAST NOV.....THAT PICTURE IS BACK FROM 08 WHEN WE STARTED THE 805 CHAPTER
> *


----------



## dee_5o5

That is nice!!! That leafing on the frame? Clean!! The way I like them!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 5 2011, 09:39 PM~19798284
> *That is nice!!! That leafing on the frame? Clean!! The way I like them!!
> *


YEAH ALL SILVER LEAF!!!....I MISS THAT BIKE!! I USED TO RIDE IT AT SOME SHOWS!


----------



## lesstime

sup GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 09:40 PM~19798302
> *YEAH ALL SILVER LEAF!!!....I MISS THAT BIKE!! I USED TO RIDE IT AT SOME SHOWS!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 09:42 PM~19798315
> *sup GT
> *


SUP BRO!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 09:45 PM~19798328
> *SUP BRO!!!!
> *


just got home from work @shopko


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 09:46 PM~19798341
> *just got home from work @shopko
> *


HOW WAS WORK?


----------



## Fleetangel

OLDIE BUT GOODIE!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 09:48 PM~19798354
> *HOW WAS WORK?
> *


busy but they change the hours that they open so its kinda cool i get off at 930ish insted of 1030ish


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 09:53 PM~19798384
> *busy but they change the hours that they open so its kinda cool i get off at 930ish insted of 1030ish
> *


THATS COOL!! MORE TIME FOR LAYITLOW~!


----------



## dee_5o5

Nice bikes!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

you mean building bikes lol 


lol hahaha 

i went and got some parts for the 52 this morning to get it running better i hope til spring when i do the motor swap am going to need to send some parts off for chrome 
i got 4 cans of heat paint on the way from my new job should have them thursday then i can presser wash the new motor and get the heat paint on it then i need to fig out what color i really want to go with 
i was going to got with black satin on bottem and blue metal flake roof but now i kinda want to do orange bottem and orange flaked patterns on roof what yall think???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 09:59 PM~19798424
> *you mean building bikes lol
> lol hahaha
> 
> i went and got some parts for the 52 this morning to get it running better i hope til spring when i do the motor swap am going to need to send some parts off for chrome
> i got 4 cans of heat paint on the way from my new job should have them thursday  then i can presser wash the new motor and get the heat paint on it then i need to fig out what color i really want to go with
> i was going to got with black satin on bottem and blue metal flake roof  but now i kinda want to do orange bottem and orange flaked patterns on roof  what yall think???
> *


ORANGE!!


----------



## lesstime

thats what i been thinking this last month or so lol


you work on shhhhh yet??? lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 10:11 PM~19798456
> *thats what i been thinking this last month or so lol
> you work on shhhhh yet??? lol
> *


YES BUT NO PICTURES!!!..:/


----------



## lesstime

tomorrow???
do you have paypal? i dont remember


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 10:43 PM~19798668
> *
> tomorrow???
> do you have paypal? i dont remember
> *


I MIGHT CUZ TOMORROW WE HAVIN A FAMILY PARTY!...HAHA I JUST OPENED MY PAYPAL TODAY!!!


----------



## lesstime

cool am going to hit you up tomorrow after 6 are you going to be busy???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 10:48 PM~19798696
> *cool am going to hit you up tomorrow after 6 are you going to be busy???
> *


ILL ANSWER ANYWAY!


----------



## lesstime

cool go watch your movie now lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2011, 02:01 PM~19795655
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT U UP TO. U DIDNT GO TO UR BASEBALL GAME..
> *


Nah i went to winter ball today!!!! 
A high skool dance


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 02:56 AM~19799606
> *Nah i went to winter ball today!!!!
> A high skool dance
> *


hey ray you still going 2 have my dad upholster your seat?


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

The final time that ~Boys Envy~ was out..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 6 2011, 09:20 AM~19800269
> *The final time that ~Boys Envy~ was out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


idea pm sent :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

just posted at my cruise night last night.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

new bike to the GT family i just pick from sd. gettn this bike ready for july. this is big ray bike told me to do my magic on it.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 6 2011, 09:17 AM~19800251
> *hey ray you still going 2 have my dad upholster your seat?
> *


Tell your dad that i still want to do it but its just that i the money i do have now is wat im hunna use for the plaque


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 5 2011, 10:51 PM~19798709
> *cool go watch your movie now lol
> *


Wats up bro...
Have you shipped out the spring yet.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2011, 02:50 PM~19802600
> *new bike to the GT family i just pick from sd. gettn this bike ready for july. this is big ray bike told me to do my magic on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gewd.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 6 2011, 09:20 AM~19800269
> *The final time that ~Boys Envy~ was out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really nice!!!!
Cant wait the see boys envy 2


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2011, 02:47 PM~19802585
> *just posted at my cruise night last night.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bikes PJay


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 05:30 PM~19803416
> *Wats up bro...
> Have you shipped out the spring yet.???
> *


should be there fri n later the sat i have to get the tracking number for you in the van


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 6 2011, 05:59 PM~19803609
> *should be there fri n later the sat i have to get the tracking number for you in  the van
> *


Okay then koo..,pm me the tracking number


----------



## lesstime

will do trying to eat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW EVERYBODY SUPER BOWL..


----------



## lesstime

over rated


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 6 2011, 07:11 PM~19803998
> *over rated
> *


HAHA WHY WHATS UP.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2011, 07:32 PM~19804137
> *HAHA WHY WHATS UP.
> *


lol just my .02 cents lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 6 2011, 07:38 PM~19804165
> *lol  just my .02 cents lol
> *



HAAHA THATS COOL. ME AND MY DAUGHTER RIGHT HERE LOOKN AT THE GAME..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2011, 07:42 PM~19804188
> *HAAHA THATS COOL. ME AND MY DAUGHTER RIGHT HERE LOOKN AT THE GAME..
> *


COOL she liking it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 6 2011, 07:44 PM~19804202
> *COOL she liking it
> *


NA SHE IN TO HER SWING WITH THOSE LIL LIGHTS HANGN AND SMILING.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2011, 07:46 PM~19804220
> *NA SHE IN TO HER SWING WITH THOSE LIL LIGHTS HANGN AND SMILING.. :biggrin:
> *


nice lol you have to get some GT cut out and plated and hang them from the top lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 6 2011, 07:51 PM~19804246
> *nice lol you have to get some GT cut out and plated and hang them from the top lol
> *


I WAS GOING TO DO THAT BUT. ILL SAVE THAT FOR THE BOY. I GOT HIS CRIB PLAN OUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i can see it now two pumps 3 dexs hahaha all chromed out hahaha lol


----------



## Fleetangel

ventura in the house!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 09:51 PM~19805295
> *Wats gewd everyone.!!!
> *


wuz up ray!


----------



## lesstime

hay hay hay everybody


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19805325
> *hay hay hay everybody
> *


hello hello!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2011, 09:53 PM~19805313
> *wuz up ray!
> *


Nuthin much...
Thinking bout ordering more parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 09:57 PM~19805355
> *Nuthin much...
> Thinking bout ordering more parts
> *


cool cool!! another bike???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19805325
> *hay hay hay everybody
> *


Wats up


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2011, 09:58 PM~19805357
> *cool cool!! another bike???
> *


Nah just gunna add to this one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19805369
> *Nah just gunna add to this one
> *


wut u buyin for it?


----------



## lesstime

oh shit i forgot to go to the van my bad


----------



## 55800

wad up GT fam


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19805377
> *wad up GT fam
> *


wuz crackin bro!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19805374
> *wut u buyin for it?
> *


I wanna get the straight part on the forks gold and a triple twisted cut gold chainguard


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2011, 10:02 PM~19805397
> *wuz crackin bro!
> *


not much jus gettin sum idesa for a next project you?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19805377
> *wad up GT fam
> *


Wats gewd


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 10:06 PM~19805439
> *I wanna get the straight part on the forks gold and a triple twisted cut gold chainguard
> *


COOL COOL BRO!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19805445
> *Wats gewd
> *


wat u up 2 homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19805443
> *not much jus gettin sum idesa for a next project you?
> *


SAME HERE BRO!!!...TRIKE!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 6 2011, 10:11 PM~19805491
> *SAME HERE BRO!!!...TRIKE!!
> *


hell ya wat size?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 10:10 PM~19805486
> *wat u up 2 homie
> *


Nuthin much watching tv .
And yu.???


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 10:29 PM~19805643
> *Nuthin much watching tv .
> And yu.???
> *


not alot jus chillin listening to music


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 10:35 PM~19805675
> *not alot jus chillin listening to music
> *


Thats koo...
Wat yu listenin to.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up JUSTDEEZ


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 10:36 PM~19805684
> *Thats koo...
> Wat yu listenin to.???
> *


sum spm


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 10:55 PM~19805824
> *sum spm
> *


Hahaha okay


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 10:55 PM~19805831
> *Hahaha okay
> *


so wat u got planned for your bike


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 10:58 PM~19805849
> *so wat u got planned for your bike
> *


Ima get a few more gold parts and maybe go a little custom wit murals


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 6 2011, 10:16 PM~19805515
> *hell ya wat size?
> *


20"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up hector and roberto


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 12:49 PM~19809184
> *What's up hector and roberto
> *



WAS GOOD JR HOWS IT GOING ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 7 2011, 01:06 PM~19809324
> *WAS GOOD JR HOWS IT GOING ?
> *


 I been good just gettn 3 bikes ready what about u


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 01:29 PM~19809518
> *I been good just gettn 3 bikes ready what about u
> *


 :cheesy: DAM NOW THATS PUSHING :thumbsup: ME NA BRO JUST THE SAME DAM THING.BROKE LIKE A MOFO.MY WIFE TOOK 1ST AT A LOCAL SHOW ON SAT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 12:49 PM~19809184
> *What's up hector and roberto
> *


Just workin! Wuts good g?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 7 2011, 01:54 PM~19809730
> *:cheesy:  DAM NOW THATS PUSHING :thumbsup:  ME NA BRO JUST THE SAME DAM THING.BROKE LIKE A MOFO.MY WIFE TOOK 1ST AT A LOCAL SHOW ON SAT.
> *


Tell ur wife congrats u got pics. Did u see the other bike rey58 bustn out with the snoopy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2011, 02:04 PM~19809788
> *Just workin! Wuts good g?
> *


Just here baby sittn my lil girl n watchn a movie. How that new job


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

WHATS UP GUYS JUST PASSING THRU!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818

:wave: wassup Good Times


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 02:04 PM~19809790
> *Tell ur wife congrats u got pics. Did u see the other bike rey58 bustn out with the snoopy
> *



YA I SAW IT.ITS SUPER CLEAN AND HOW ABOUT YOU TEXT HER A CONGRATS TO OUR PHONE.SHE LOVES THE GOODTIME FAMILY AS MUCH AS I DO.OR HOW ABOUT ALL THE GTIMERS TEXT HER AND SAY CONGRATS 


956-229-3339 ROSE IS HER NAME :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 02:04 PM~19809790
> *Tell ur wife congrats u got pics. Did u see the other bike rey58 bustn out with the snoopy
> *


O AND YES I DO GOT PICS BUT IT WAS A LAST MIN THING.NO DISPLAY OR ANYTHING JUST THE BIKE SEATING THERE AND STILL TOOK 1ST :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 7 2011, 02:52 PM~19810152
> *WHATS UP GUYS JUST PASSING THRU!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: WAT IT DEW WENDY :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 7 2011, 02:52 PM~19810152
> *WHATS UP GUYS JUST PASSING THRU!!! :cheesy:
> *


Hello


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 7 2011, 02:58 PM~19810205
> *O AND YES I DO GOT PICS BUT IT WAS A LAST MIN THING.NO DISPLAY OR ANYTHING JUST THE BIKE SEATING THERE AND STILL TOOK 1ST :biggrin:
> *


That's tight bro. How the rest of ur members doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 7 2011, 02:53 PM~19810163
> *:wave: wassup Good Times
> *


What's up g


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 03:06 PM~19810279
> *That's tight bro. How the rest of ur members doing
> *



WILL MY 13 YEAR OLD MEMBER JUST STARTED TO FADE AWAY.PEOPLE IN MY HOOD SAY ALOT OF STORY'S WHICH I GOT TO SIT HIM DOWN IF HE STILL WANTS TO ROLL WITH US AND I HAVE THIS TWO KIDDO'S COMEING TO MY HOUSE TO BUY SOME EXTRA PARTS I HAVE THERE AND I WAS THINKING MAYBE I SHOULD TALK TO THEM ABOUT THE MIGHTY GT AND GUIDE THEM ON THERE BUILD.AS OF ME,MY WIFE AND MY BRO WE DOING OK JUST HOPEING ONE DAY WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 7 2011, 03:16 PM~19810354
> *WILL MY 13 YEAR OLD MEMBER JUST STARTED TO FADE AWAY.PEOPLE IN MY HOOD SAY ALOT OF STORY'S WHICH I GOT TO SIT HIM DOWN IF HE STILL WANTS TO ROLL WITH US AND I HAVE THIS TWO KIDDO'S COMEING TO MY HOUSE TO BUY SOME EXTRA PARTS I HAVE THERE AND I WAS THINKING MAYBE I SHOULD TALK TO THEM ABOUT THE MIGHTY GT AND GUIDE THEM ON THERE BUILD.AS OF ME,MY WIFE AND MY BRO WE DOING OK JUST HOPEING ONE DAY WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN
> *


GIVE ME A CALL TONIGHT. 323 919 3401 RIGHT NOW ITS 4:40PM CALL ME AT 9.00PM IF U CAN.


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone just got home some tools are here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 02:07 PM~19809806
> *Just here baby sittn my lil girl n watchn a movie. How that new job
> *


great bro!!..saving for a truck!!!,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Feb 7 2011, 02:52 PM~19810152
> *WHATS UP GUYS JUST PASSING THRU!!! :cheesy:
> *


wuz up wendy!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 7 2011, 02:54 PM~19810173
> *YA I SAW IT.ITS SUPER CLEAN AND HOW ABOUT YOU TEXT HER A CONGRATS TO OUR PHONE.SHE LOVES THE GOODTIME FAMILY AS MUCH AS I DO.OR HOW ABOUT ALL THE GTIMERS TEXT HER  AND SAY CONGRATS
> 956-229-3339 ROSE IS HER NAME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 05:50 PM~19811639
> *sup everyone just got home some tools are here
> *



WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2011, 06:41 PM~19812084
> *great bro!!..saving for a truck!!!,,, :biggrin:
> *


THATS COO I NEED TO START SAVING UP FOR A TRUCK TO. 2 BIKES AND DISPLAY AND A BABY AND A STROLLER AND CAR SEAT. I DONT THINK I CAN FIT THAT IN MY CAMARO. OR I CAN ALWAYS TIE THE CAR SEAT ON TOP OF THE CAR..HAHAHAH..JK :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHAT UP GT RAY


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 07:12 PM~19812391
> *WHAT UP GT RAY
> *


Wats gewd paul


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:22 PM~19812486
> *Wats gewd paul
> *


NADA JUST CHILLN AT WORK HOW WAS UR SUPER BOWL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 07:45 PM~19812758
> *NADA JUST CHILLN AT WORK HOW WAS UR SUPER BOWL
> *


Hahaha kool...it was gewd i guess...
And urs.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:51 PM~19812859
> *Hahaha kool...it was gewd i guess...
> And urs.???
> *


IT WAS GOOD ME AND THE BABY JUST CHILL WATCHN THE GAME.. HOW UR BIKE COMING OUT G. STILL WAITN ON THOSE PICS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 07:53 PM~19812891
> *IT WAS GOOD ME AND THE BABY JUST CHILL WATCHN THE GAME.. HOW UR BIKE COMING OUT G. STILL WAITN ON THOSE PICS.
> *


Its coming out gewd....im thinking bout getting more parts this week...
And o yea sorry forgot about that
How were the pics supposed to be.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:56 PM~19812923
> *Its coming out gewd....im thinking bout getting more parts this week...
> And o yea sorry forgot about that
> How were the pics supposed to be.???
> *



THATS COOL BRO. IM ORDERING BUNCH PARTS FROM LESSTIME TO. JUST WAITN ON BIG REY. U SHOULD START WORKN ON LASER CUT PARTS.. SEND ME 2 SIDE PICS OF THE WHOLE BIKE AND 2 UP CLOSE SHOT OF ONE SIDE AND THE OTHER SIDE. I HOPE I DIDNT CONFUSE U. :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 08:01 PM~19812992
> *THATS COOL BRO. IM ORDERING BUNCH PARTS FROM LESSTIME TO. JUST WAITN ON BIG REY. U SHOULD START WORKN ON LASER CUT PARTS.. SEND ME 2 SIDE PICS OF THE WHOLE BIKE AND 2 UP CLOSE SHOT OF ONE SIDE AND THE OTHER SIDE. I HOPE I DIDNT CONFUSE U. :happysad:
> *


Yea im about to be done ordering all these parts...then ima work on the frame and custom parts...


----------



## lesstime

Members: lesstime, BIGRUBE644

sup brother any thing new call me soon


----------



## lesstime

sup wendy jr robert ray and the reat of GT i dont know there name yet


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd lesstime.???


----------



## lesstime

so as you read earlyer today i got some tools in today and i started playing with them it will take me some time to learn the tricks on how to use them people on youtube make it look easy lol 
i will be taking these tools to work and working with them off and on all day to try and learn faster


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 08:14 PM~19813228
> *so as you read earlyer today i got some tools in today  and i started playing with them it will take me some time to learn the tricks on how to use them people on youtube make it look easy lol
> i will be taking these tools to work and working with them off and on all day to try and learn faster
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHAT U GUYS THINK ABOUT THESE PARTS I SKETCH GETTN TWISTED FOR THE PIRATE BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 08:05 PM~19813063
> *Yea im about to be done ordering all these parts...then ima work on the frame and custom parts...
> *


THATS TIGHT G. LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANY HELP. IM HERE FOR U G..(NO ****)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 08:11 PM~19813167
> *sup wendy jr robert ray and the reat of GT i dont know there name yet
> *


ILL DO A NAME LIST FOR U HOMIE HOW U BEEN.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 08:14 PM~19813228
> *so as you read earlyer today i got some tools in today  and i started playing with them it will take me some time to learn the tricks on how to use them people on youtube make it look easy lol
> i will be taking these tools to work and working with them off and on all day to try and learn faster
> *



WHAT KIND OF TOOLS U MAKING IT SOUND HARD JUST TALKN ABOUT... :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## lesstime

nice looking parts ,
cool thanks ,

ol school hand engraving tools


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 07:10 PM~19812374
> *THATS COO I NEED TO START SAVING UP FOR A TRUCK TO. 2 BIKES AND DISPLAY AND A BABY AND A STROLLER AND CAR SEAT. I DONT THINK I CAN FIT THAT IN MY CAMARO. OR I CAN ALWAYS TIE THE CAR SEAT ON TOP OF THE CAR..HAHAHAH..JK :roflmao:
> *


Haha that's cool! I need a truck too!!! Two bikes a pedal car n a trike! Damn we keep growing!!!


----------



## lesstime

yall need a G20/econoline van and trailer like me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 08:47 PM~19813738
> *nice looking parts ,
> cool thanks ,
> 
> ol school hand engraving tools
> *


AWW TELL ME THE TRUTH U THINK THOSE PARTS WILL GO GOOD WITH THE PIRATE BIKE. I WONT GET BUTT HURT. :biggrin: 

AWW THAT BE EASY BRO I KNOW U CAN DO IT.. JUST HOW STEADY UR HANDS R...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 08:44 PM~19813680
> *THATS TIGHT G. LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ANY HELP. IM HERE FOR U G..(NO ****)
> *


Koo thanks g.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2011, 08:48 PM~19813749
> *Haha that's cool! I need a truck too!!! Two bikes a pedal car n a trike! Damn we keep growing!!!
> *


HELL YEA G WE DONT DIE WE MULTPLY...HAHAHA :biggrin: GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 7 2011, 08:49 PM~19813782
> *Koo thanks g.!!!
> *


ANY TIME. WHEM THE NEXT SHOW OUT THERE SO I CAN GO KICK WITH U GUYS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 08:51 PM~19813803
> *ANY TIME. WHEM THE NEXT SHOW OUT THERE SO I CAN GO KICK WITH U GUYS.
> *


Um idk i'll have to talk to prez i i'll get back to yu


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 08:49 PM~19813778
> *AWW TELL ME THE TRUTH U THINK THOSE PARTS WILL GO GOOD WITH THE PIRATE BIKE. I WONT GET BUTT HURT.  :biggrin:
> 
> AWW THAT BE EASY BRO I KNOW U CAN DO IT.. JUST HOW STEADY UR HANDS R...
> *


ok they kinda look like the flash bike parts am sorry they look nice but i dont think they fir the theme of you badass bike 

it hard to do bro i will get it in time i hope no that long lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 08:11 PM~19813167
> *sup wendy jr robert ray and the reat of GT i dont know there name yet
> *


Wuz up bro!


----------



## lesstime

trying to learn bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 08:53 PM~19813831
> *ok they kinda look like the flash bike parts am sorry they look nice but i dont think they fir the theme of you badass bike
> 
> it hard  to do bro i will get it in time i hope no that long lol
> *


ALRIGHT COOL THANK U.. I WAS TRYN TO COME OUT WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT I JUST MIGHT KEEP THE PARTS I HAVE NOW AND GO FULL ENGRAVN AND CUSTOM PEDALS SPROKET AND STEERING WHEEL. 

GIVE IT TIME BRO AND SOON U BE DOING REALLY GOOD AND SEEING UR WORK ON CARS THAT GET LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 08:49 PM~19813778
> *AWW TELL ME THE TRUTH U THINK THOSE PARTS WILL GO GOOD WITH THE PIRATE BIKE. I WONT GET BUTT HURT.  :biggrin:
> 
> AWW THAT BE EASY BRO I KNOW U CAN DO IT.. JUST HOW STEADY UR HANDS R...
> *


The parts looking good jr!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 08:50 PM~19813791
> *HELL YEA G WE DONT DIE WE MULTPLY...HAHAHA :biggrin:  GT 4 LIFE.
> *


Got it on ma skin!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 08:56 PM~19813884
> *ALRIGHT COOL THANK U.. I WAS TRYN TO COME OUT WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT I JUST MIGHT KEEP THE PARTS I HAVE NOW AND GO FULL ENGRAVN AND CUSTOM PEDALS SPROKET AND STEERING WHEEL.
> 
> GIVE IT TIME BRO AND SOON U BE DOING REALLY GOOD AND SEEING UR WORK ON CARS THAT GET LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill try and draw a few thinks and pm them to you see if you might like 


and that be nice to see and do


----------



## lesstime

brb have to get some shit from walmart real quik


----------



## lesstime

i back lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 6 2011, 05:33 PM~19803437
> *Looks really nice!!!!
> Cant wait the see boys envy 2
> *


boys envy 2 will be out in july


----------



## 55800

GOOD morning GOOD TIMERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 7 2011, 05:37 PM~19811509
> *GIVE ME A CALL TONIGHT. 323 919 3401 RIGHT NOW ITS 4:40PM CALL ME AT 9.00PM IF U CAN.
> *


SORRY JR I DIDNT SEE THIS BEFORE I CLOCKED OUT.LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO TALK TODAY.GT UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 7 2011, 06:43 PM~19812105
> *
> *


THANK YOU FLEET,FAMILY AND FRIENDS THAT SAID CONGRATS TO MY GIRL LAST NITE.WE WHERE AT THE MOVIES AND SHE GOT YA'LLS TEXTS AND PUT A VERY BIG SMILE. :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 8 2011, 09:10 AM~19817243
> *THANK YOU FLEET,FAMILY AND FRIENDS THAT SAID CONGRATS TO MY GIRL LAST NITE.WE WHERE AT THE MOVIES AND SHE GOT YA'LLS TEXTS AND PUT A VERY BIG SMILE.  :h5:
> *


We r here to support eachother my brotha!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 8 2011, 08:27 AM~19816937
> *GOOD morning GOOD TIMERS
> *


Good morning bto! And the rest of the GT fam!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 09:15 AM~19817277
> *We r here to support eachother my brotha!
> *


YES SIR GT UP ALL DAY EVERY DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HOPE EVERYONE REGISTERED FOR THIS EVENT IF YOU DIDNT PLEASE GET AT ME I STILL HAVE SOME SPOTS OPEN THIS EVENT SOLD OUT ALREADY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2011, 12:26 PM~19818710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE REGISTERED FOR THIS EVENT IF YOU DIDNT PLEASE GET AT ME I STILL HAVE SOME SPOTS OPEN THIS EVENT SOLD OUT ALREADY
> *


We ready!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Feb 8 2011, 12:13 PM~19818600
> *
> *


Wuz crackin streetstyle


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's good goodtimes


----------



## lesstime

GT up 

hows every ones tuesday????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 8 2011, 09:04 AM~19817184
> *SORRY JR I DIDNT SEE THIS BEFORE I CLOCKED OUT.LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO TALK TODAY.GT UP
> *


ITS ALL GOOD CALL ME THE SAME TIME..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 06:15 PM~19821146
> *GT  up
> 
> hows every ones tuesday????
> *


ITS GOING GOOD BRO HOW ABOUT URS.


----------



## lesstime

doin good 
got told this morning from the boss that he like the way i work and they are going to have me working on my own no trainer next to me starting monday they 1st told me at least a month and its only been a weekand half


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 12:52 PM~19818918
> *We ready!!!
> *



GOODTIMES IS ALWAYS READY. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:04 PM~19821527
> *doin good
> got told this morning from the boss that he like the way i work and they are going to have me working on my own no trainer next to me starting monday they 1st told me at least a month and its only been a weekand half
> *


THATS SOME GOOD NEWS HOMIE CONGRATS.. NOW I HOPE I GET BETTER JOB TO I JUST APPLY FOR DIRECT TV THE HOMIE HOOKN ME UP.. :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP PedaLScraperZ


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:08 PM~19821571
> *THATS SOME GOOD NEWS HOMIE CONGRATS.. NOW I HOPE I GET BETTER JOB TO I JUST APPLY FOR DIRECT TV THE HOMIE HOOKN ME UP..  :x:
> *


thanks 
cool Good Luck bro we will pray for ya 

on the car note am going to bring the new motor home this friday and get it in some heat paint so i can paint it the color of the car (unknown) as of right now :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 06:15 PM~19821146
> *GT  up
> 
> hows every ones tuesday????
> *


a lot of muthafuckin work!!!! :happysad: :happysad: :uh:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 07:11 PM~19821606
> *a lot of muthafuckin work!!!!  :happysad:  :happysad:  :uh:
> *


aint it great though????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:13 PM~19821623
> *aint it great though????
> *


yes n i love it but it gets me tired


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:11 PM~19821602
> *thanks
> cool Good Luck bro we will pray for ya
> 
> on the car note am going to bring the new motor home this friday and get it in some heat paint so i can paint it the color of the car (unknown) as of right now  :happysad:
> *


u should take a trip out here to cali homie to pomona swat sweet.. ill tell right u now bring lots of lots of lots of lots of money.. its a adults toys r us. so much car parts. and for cheap :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:15 PM~19821646
> *u should take a trip out here to cali homie to pomona swat sweet.. ill tell right u now bring lots of lots of lots of lots of money.. its a adults toys r us. so much car parts. and for cheap :biggrin:
> *


i would love to but cant this time around have to get vac time 1st :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:17 PM~19821658
> *i would love to but cant this time around  have to get vac time 1st  :biggrin:
> *


july 31.. u should prereg ur bike for that show. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 07:15 PM~19821637
> *yes n i love it but it gets me tired
> *


man you need to come work with me for a week :wow: lol up at 530 am back to bed at 1-2am :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:19 PM~19821678
> *man you need to come work with me for a week  :wow: lol up at 530 am back to bed at 1-2am  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS Y IM WAITING TO GET MARRIED TILL IM 40!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 07:20 PM~19821694
> *DAMN THATS Y IM WAITING TO GET MARRIED TILL IM 40!
> *



dont do it dont do it.... :wow: :wow: just buy a ring and be there u guys r married.hahaha im jk


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:18 PM~19821668
> *july 31.. u should prereg ur bike for that show.  :biggrin:
> *


i want to but scared the bikes are not ready on the 20th i have to pay for a bunch new parts that ws not planed for t4's bike and gett more parts out for chrome


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 07:20 PM~19821694
> *DAMN THATS Y IM WAITING TO GET MARRIED TILL IM 40!
> *


has nothing to do with being marrieed it having kids that makes me work so much to make sure they are getting the stuff the need (food ,shirt,pants ect ect)
then having a hobbie to keep you sain lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:25 PM~19821737
> *has nothing to do with being marrieed it  having kids that makes me work so much to make sure they are getting the stuff the need (food ,shirt,pants ect ect)
> then having a hobbie to keep you sain lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: OK NO BABIES FOR ME TILL I CAN GET MY RETIREMENT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 07:31 PM~19821796
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: OK NO BABIES FOR ME TILL I CAN GET MY RETIREMENT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha 
any pics you can send me??? :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:32 PM~19821808
> *hahaha
> any pics you can send me??? :happysad:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 07:47 PM~19821928
> *
> *


sorry bro but ull get some saturday!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 8 2011, 07:57 PM~19822022
> *sorry bro but ull get some saturday!!!
> *


fingers crossed 
am hopping to send big rubb som stuff that day


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 08:03 PM~19822082
> *fingers crossed
> am hopping to send big rubb som stuff that day
> *


COOL COOL!!! ITS JUST THAT I GET HOME REALLY TIRED FROM WORK!


----------



## lesstime

drink a redline


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## BIGRUBE644

GOT MORE CUSTOM PARTS COMING ..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 8 2011, 09:18 PM~19822888
> *GOT MORE CUSTOM PARTS COMING ..
> *


 :wow: very nice


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 8 2011, 09:18 PM~19822888
> *GOT MORE CUSTOM PARTS COMING ..
> *


Lookin good rube


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 08:19 PM~19822211
> *drink a redline
> *


U mean a rebull????lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 8 2011, 09:18 PM~19822888
> *GOT MORE CUSTOM PARTS COMING ..
> *


 :cheesy: DAM PURO WET LOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 8 2011, 09:18 PM~19822888
> *GOT MORE CUSTOM PARTS COMING ..
> *


Its going to look tight.


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2011, 12:52 PM~19827901
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 01:41 PM~19828304
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz crackin dogg!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2011, 02:43 PM~19828777
> *Wuz crackin dogg!
> *


JUST HERE CHILLN AT WORK HOMIE WHAT BOUT U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 02:44 PM~19828791
> *JUST HERE CHILLN AT WORK HOMIE WHAT BOUT U
> *


Same here dogg! On break!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2011, 02:49 PM~19828827
> *Same here dogg! On break!
> *


IM BORED HERE AT WORK SO SLOW. AND THEN IM RIGHT HERE THINKN WHAT THE HELL SHOULD I DO TO PIRATE BIKE.  ANY IDEALS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 02:56 PM~19828882
> *IM BORED HERE AT WORK SO SLOW. AND THEN IM RIGHT HERE THINKN WHAT THE HELL SHOULD I DO TO PIRATE BIKE.   ANY IDEALS
> *


Add some pinstripe like that one ur dad has on the 63 with small patterns and gold leaf!!!!


----------



## lesstime

hey every one whats good


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 03:41 PM~19829195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that shit clean 
lil pinstriping and some custom assy's


----------



## dee_5o5

What up goodtimers, got some parts for the new bike today. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2011, 06:06 PM~19830256
> *Add some pinstripe like that one ur dad has on the 63 with small patterns and gold leaf!!!!
> *


IM GOING TO DO THAT... ITS JUST THE PARTS THAT BUGGN ME.. I WANT A NEW LOOK TO IT. :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 9 2011, 06:09 PM~19830282
> *hey every one whats good
> *



WHATS GOOD BRO HOW WAS UR DAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 9 2011, 06:10 PM~19830290
> *that shit clean
> lil pinstriping and some custom assy's
> *


I THINK THAT HEAD LIGHT I WAS TELLN U ABOUT WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THIS,. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 9 2011, 06:11 PM~19830297
> *What up goodtimers, got some parts for the new bike today.  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD G HOW U BEEN... PICS PICS PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 08:13 PM~19831503
> *I THINK THAT HEAD LIGHT I WAS TELLN U ABOUT WOULD LOOK GOOD ON THIS,.  :biggrin:
> *


soon you will have pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

will come with stock saddle seat and seat post 280 shipped OBO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 9 2011, 08:48 PM~19831754
> *soon you will have pics of it  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT BRO.. HOW UR DAY GOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 9 2011, 08:50 PM~19831779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come with stock saddle seat and seat post 280 shipped OBO
> *


THATS A CLEAN BIKE. IM SURPRISE ITS NOT GONE YET


----------



## lesstime

going good just put the bars from t4 pixie on this pink pixie with new grips looks good too me 

how about your day??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 9 2011, 08:58 PM~19831871
> *going good  just put the bars from t4 pixie on this pink pixie with new grips  looks good  too me
> 
> how about your day??
> *



ITS GOING GOOD ABOUT TO GO HOME FROM WORK.. BE RIGHT BACK GOT TO RIDE MY BIKE BACK HOME. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 08:57 PM~19831853
> *THATS A CLEAN BIKE. IM SURPRISE ITS NOT GONE YET
> *


me too  its cleaner then a store bought china and its name brand lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 09:00 PM~19831891
> *ITS GOING GOOD ABOUT TO GO HOME FROM WORK.. BE RIGHT BACK GOT TO RIDE MY BIKE BACK HOME.  :biggrin:
> *


be safe bro talk to you when you home


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 9 2011, 03:41 PM~19829195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEEDS GOLD AND SOME SWORDS, PIRATE PISTOLES, AND DAGGERS . TO MUCH INFO CALL ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 8 2011, 09:18 PM~19822888
> *GOT MORE CUSTOM PARTS COMING ..
> *


THANK YOU FELLAS FOR THE PROPS.. LESSTIME, JR, FLEET , WOODY .. YAHH ALL READY KNOW WE GOT THAT GT CHROME...


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 9 2011, 08:50 PM~19831779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come with stock saddle seat and seat post 280 shipped OBO
> *


TIGHT ASS HELL LESSTIME


----------



## dee_5o5

All show pics when I finish the bike, it's a secret.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 9 2011, 09:20 PM~19832091
> *NEEDS GOLD AND SOME SWORDS, PIRATE PISTOLES, AND DAGGERS . TO MUCH INFO CALL ME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U CALL TONIGHT,,, :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

Wiz up GT family hope everyone is having a goodweek. :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62

wassup gt, im gunna start building my pedal car soon so if any one has any advice or pointers and could tell me standards let me know :biggrin: also im looking to sell a trike


v


















ive cleanedit up several times but i got no were to keep it other than outside


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WE LOOKIN GOOD FAM  GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HAPPY FRIDAY GTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 11 2011, 05:22 AM~19843015
> *WE LOOKIN GOOD FAM   GT
> *




X2... EVERYBODY PUSHN...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY DAD AKA GOODTIMES CC WANTS US TO POST ALL THE PICS WE HAVE OF OUR BIKES. WE WANT CAR SHOW PICS ONLY. AND PICS OF THE GT FAMILY TOGETHER. PLEASE POST PICS MY DAD IS WORKN ON SOMETHING. [/b]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HOTSHOT956, LIL GOODTIMES CC

WAT IT DEW :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 11 2011, 02:38 PM~19846241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 11 2011, 02:38 PM~19846241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

how was the show ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHECKN IN SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON I GOT BIG TEST THIS MONDAY. FINALLY PASS THE PRACTICE ONE NOW GOING TO TAKE THE REAL TEST FOR THE MARINES THIS MONDAY. HOPE I PASS.. GOT GO BACK TO STUDY GT UP..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2011, 08:55 PM~19854835
> *CHECKN IN SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON I GOT BIG TEST THIS MONDAY. FINALLY PASS THE PRACTICE ONE NOW GOING TO TAKE THE REAL TEST FOR THE MARINES THIS MONDAY.  HOPE I PASS.. GOT GO BACK TO STUDY GT UP..
> *


GOODLUCK BRO 
we'll pray for ya


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2011, 08:55 PM~19854835
> *CHECKN IN SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON I GOT BIG TEST THIS MONDAY. FINALLY PASS THE PRACTICE ONE NOW GOING TO TAKE THE REAL TEST FOR THE MARINES THIS MONDAY.  HOPE I PASS.. GOT GO BACK TO STUDY GT UP..
> *


GOod luck!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2011, 08:55 PM~19854835
> *CHECKN IN SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON I GOT BIG TEST THIS MONDAY. FINALLY PASS THE PRACTICE ONE NOW GOING TO TAKE THE REAL TEST FOR THE MARINES THIS MONDAY.  HOPE I PASS.. GOT GO BACK TO STUDY GT UP..
> *


Good luck.!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Custom fenders.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 11 2011, 01:19 PM~19845744
> *
> MY DAD AKA GOODTIMES CC WANTS US TO POST ALL THE PICS WE HAVE OF OUR BIKES. WE WANT CAR SHOW PICS ONLY. AND PICS OF THE GT FAMILY TOGETHER. PLEASE POST PICS MY DAD IS WORKN ON SOMETHING. *
> [/b]


I will post some later today!


----------



## 65ragrider

LITTLE JOE'S AT THE GROUPE SHOW TODAY


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19862258
> *LITTLE JOE'S AT THE GROUPE SHOW TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LIL JOE!!!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2011, 08:55 PM~19854835
> *CHECKN IN SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON I GOT BIG TEST THIS MONDAY. FINALLY PASS THE PRACTICE ONE NOW GOING TO TAKE THE REAL TEST FOR THE MARINES THIS MONDAY.  HOPE I PASS.. GOT GO BACK TO STUDY GT UP..
> *



GOODLUCK YOU CAN DO IT G :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19862258
> *LITTLE JOE'S AT THE GROUPE SHOW TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD :h5:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where are all the goodtimers at.??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 14 2011, 02:37 PM~19868208
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wats gewd fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 14 2011, 02:41 PM~19868245
> *Wats gewd fleet
> *


Just takin ma break dogg. Wbu?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 14 2011, 02:44 PM~19868268
> *Just takin ma break dogg. Wbu?
> *


Boyt to shipp out a few parts....
Fleet yu know how to weld right.????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 14 2011, 02:45 PM~19868278
> *Boyt to shipp out a few parts....
> Fleet yu know how to weld right.????
> *


Just the simple. Wut u need?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 14 2011, 02:49 PM~19868306
> *Just the simple. Wut u need?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 14 2011, 02:52 PM~19868326
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 14 2011, 02:57 PM~19868365
> *
> *


....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2011, 07:34 PM~19870804
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


WATS UP PJAY!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2011, 07:34 PM~19870804
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 14 2011, 09:01 PM~19871789
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 14 2011, 09:10 PM~19871843
> *:wave:
> *


wats goin on homie


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 14 2011, 09:26 PM~19872035
> *wats goin on homie
> *


nuthin much just planing new ideas on my bike...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 14 2011, 09:28 PM~19872063
> *nuthin much just planing new ideas on my bike...
> *


coo coo same here


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 14 2011, 09:29 PM~19872079
> *coo coo same here
> *


wats new or gonna be new on ur bike????


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 14 2011, 09:30 PM~19872092
> *wats new or gonna be new on ur bike????
> *


well for the frame long story short my homie mis under stood what i said and put my frame in primer so im stressin that he gets it back to whatit was,nd jus tryin to get sum new parts :run:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 14 2011, 09:32 PM~19872129
> *well for the frame long story short my homie mis under stood what i said and put my frame in primer so im stressin that he gets it back to whatit was,nd jus tryin to get sum new parts :run:
> *


oh thats kool


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2011, 08:55 PM~19854835
> *CHECKN IN SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON I GOT BIG TEST THIS MONDAY. FINALLY PASS THE PRACTICE ONE NOW GOING TO TAKE THE REAL TEST FOR THE MARINES THIS MONDAY.  HOPE I PASS.. GOT GO BACK TO STUDY GT UP..
> *


HOW DID YOU DO JR


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2011, 10:55 PM~19854835
> *CHECKN IN SORRY GOODTIMERS I HAVENT BEEN ON I GOT BIG TEST THIS MONDAY. FINALLY PASS THE PRACTICE ONE NOW GOING TO TAKE THE REAL TEST FOR THE MARINES THIS MONDAY.  HOPE I PASS.. GOT GO BACK TO STUDY GT UP..
> *


good for you buddy and good luck don't get discouraged if it don't happen though some of those questions are rediculous, just try again. I hope the best for you lil homie and wish the best of luck. I been in the Army for over 7 yrs now, it's the best decision I made. Regardless of what branch, your man enough to raise your right hand and serve for this country we all live in. God bless

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 15 2011, 09:54 AM~19875086
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuz up david n the rest of the family!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 15 2011, 01:36 AM~19873692
> *HOW DID YOU DO JR
> *


 NOT TO GOOD. I DIDNT PASS I HAVE NEXT MONTH TO TAKE IT AGAIN. I STUDY STUFF THAT DOESNT GET SCORED.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 15 2011, 03:55 AM~19873879
> *good for you buddy and good luck don't get discouraged if it don't happen though some of those questions are rediculous, just try again. I hope the best for you lil homie and wish the best of luck. I been in the Army for over 7 yrs now, it's the best decision I made. Regardless of what branch, your man enough to raise your right hand and serve for this country we all live in. God bless
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHER. BUT I DIDNT PASS IM NOT TO GOOD AT WORD KNOWLEDGE AND READING COMPRESION. SO I STUDY THE OTHER STUFF THAT I KNOW IM GOOD AT THAT I THOUGHT BE PART OF THE SCORE BUT ITS NOT. ITS TO SEE WHAT JOB U CAN DO. BUT NEXT MONTH. FOR SURE IM GOING TO PASS IM NOT GOING TO GIVE UP. I ALWAYS WANTED TO BE PART OF THE MARINES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 15 2011, 09:54 AM~19875086
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 14 2011, 08:58 PM~19871746
> *WATS UP PJAY!!!
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 14 2011, 09:01 PM~19871789
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW COLORADO.


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY DISPENSA THAT I HAVENT BEEN UP HEAR FOR THE PAST DAYS BUT IM BAKE HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD . :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2011, 12:54 PM~19876196
> *Wuz up david n the rest of the family!
> *


IM GOOD AND THE FAMILY TO . HEY I WANT TO SEE PIC OF UR TRYCLE I WANT TO SEE THE NEEW ADITIONS. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 15 2011, 07:06 PM~19879031
> *IM GOOD AND THE FAMILY TO . HEY I WANT TO SEE PIC OF UR TRYCLE I WANT TO SEE THE NEEW ADITIONS. :biggrin:
> *


No pics yet! Will try to have some this weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2011, 07:20 PM~19879141
> *No pics yet! Will try to have some this weekend
> *


U HAVE A TRIKE NOW. :cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2011, 07:20 PM~19879141
> *No pics yet! Will try to have some this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW

TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063 

MARCH 13, 2011

ROLL-IN:10am /SHOW TIME 11am-5pm 

REGISTRATION:
A EASTER BASKET VALUED $5 OR MORE.
1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE 
CATEGORIES: ORIGINAL, 12", 16", 20", AND TRIKES.
BEST 2-WHEELER
BEST TRIKE
CLUB PARTICIPATION
LONGEST DISTANCE

FOR MORE INFORMATION:
DANNY BOY:323-817-9651
JOHNNY:323-921-7470 </span>


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2011, 08:25 PM~19878690
> *THANKS BROTHER. BUT I DIDNT PASS IM NOT TO GOOD AT WORD KNOWLEDGE AND READING COMPRESION. SO I STUDY THE OTHER STUFF THAT I KNOW IM GOOD AT THAT I THOUGHT BE PART OF THE SCORE BUT ITS NOT. ITS TO SEE WHAT JOB U CAN DO. BUT NEXT MONTH. FOR SURE IM GOING TO PASS IM NOT GOING TO GIVE UP. I ALWAYS WANTED TO BE PART OF THE MARINES.
> *


you got a good attitude homie, thats whats up, yep just try again. You'll get it


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2011, 07:42 PM~19879319
> *CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW
> 
> TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
> 3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063
> 
> MARCH 13, 2011
> 
> ROLL-IN:10am    /SHOW TIME 11am-5pm
> 
> REGISTRATION:
> A EASTER BASKET VALUED $5 OR MORE.
> 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE
> CATEGORIES: ORIGINAL, 12", 16", 20", AND TRIKES.
> BEST 2-WHEELER
> BEST TRIKE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION
> LONGEST DISTANCE
> 
> FOR MORE INFORMATION:
> DANNY BOY:323-817-9651
> JOHNNY:323-921-7470 </span>
> *


THE CERVANTES FAM. VCBC WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2011, 07:33 PM~19879230
> *U HAVE A TRIKE NOW.  :cheesy:
> *


In the works dogg!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 11 2011, 01:19 PM~19845744
> *
> MY DAD AKA GOODTIMES CC WANTS US TO POST ALL THE PICS WE HAVE OF OUR BIKES. WE WANT CAR SHOW PICS ONLY. AND PICS OF THE GT FAMILY TOGETHER. PLEASE POST PICS MY DAD IS WORKN ON SOMETHING. *
> [/b]


princess unique gettin some new updates!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

Nice pics fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 15 2011, 10:57 PM~19881470
> *Nice pics fleet
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## dee_5o5

Them some clean bikes!!.ttt!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

Whats up GT :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 15 2011, 06:25 PM~19878690
> *THANKS BROTHER. BUT I DIDNT PASS IM NOT TO GOOD AT WORD KNOWLEDGE AND READING COMPRESION. SO I STUDY THE OTHER STUFF THAT I KNOW IM GOOD AT THAT I THOUGHT BE PART OF THE SCORE BUT ITS NOT. ITS TO SEE WHAT JOB U CAN DO. BUT NEXT MONTH. FOR SURE IM GOING TO PASS IM NOT GOING TO GIVE UP. I ALWAYS WANTED TO BE PART OF THE MARINES.
> *


THATS RITE G NEVER GIVE UP.YOU'LL DO BETTER NEXT TIME AND ILL CO-SIGN ON WHAT PADEL SCRAPER SAID.THEY COME UP WITH ALL KINDS OF ? THAT I NEVER HEARD OR SEEN IN MY LIFE. :angry: :biggrin: THE FEW THE PROUD THE MARINES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 16 2011, 12:15 AM~19881891
> *Them some clean bikes!!.ttt!
> *


That's GOODTIMES BC!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 16 2011, 06:47 AM~19882455
> *Whats up GT  :wave:
> *


Wuz up bro!


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 15 2011, 07:51 PM~19879421
> *you got a good attitude homie, thats whats up, yep just try again. You'll get it
> *


THANK YOU BRO.. MY BROTHER GOING TO THE ARMY THIS SUMMER. HE 16 YEARS OLD ALREADY MAKN A GOOD CHOICE HIMSELF.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 16 2011, 08:23 AM~19882820
> *THATS RITE G NEVER GIVE UP.YOU'LL DO BETTER NEXT TIME AND ILL CO-SIGN ON WHAT PADEL SCRAPER SAID.THEY COME UP WITH ALL KINDS OF ? THAT I NEVER HEARD OR SEEN IN MY LIFE. :angry:  :biggrin:  THE FEW THE PROUD THE MARINES
> *


SOON ILL BE ONE. SOOON.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2011, 03:48 PM~19885130
> *THANK YOU BRO.. MY BROTHER GOING TO THE ARMY THIS SUMMER. HE 16 YEARS OLD ALREADY MAKN A GOOD CHOICE HIMSELF.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 15 2011, 08:43 PM~19880007
> *In the works dogg!
> *


IS IT ALMOST DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd.?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 16 2011, 05:42 PM~19886931
> *IS IT ALMOST DONE.  :biggrin:
> *


nope!!!....waiting on some parts!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 08:40 PM~19888557
> *nope!!!....waiting on some parts!
> *


Wats up fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 16 2011, 08:49 PM~19888634
> *Wats up fleet
> *


WUZ UP LIL G!....JUST HERE FINISHIN UP A TATT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 08:59 PM~19888749
> *WUZ UP LIL G!....JUST HERE FINISHIN UP A TATT
> *


Wat yu getting another...post pics.!!!
Im gewd watching the basketball game


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:07 PM~19888836
> *Wat yu getting another...post pics.!!!
> Im gewd watching the basketball game
> *


Naa i did a tattoo on a friend


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 09:08 PM~19888843
> *Naa i did a tattoo on a friend
> *


O realyly hahaha koo


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up DVNRDGRS.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:09 PM~19888847
> *O realyly hahaha koo
> *


whos playin?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 09:15 PM~19888897
> *whos playin?
> *


The Golden State Warriors vs. The Utah Jazz


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:16 PM~19888911
> *The Golden State Warriors vs. The Utah Jazz
> *


cool! whos winnin?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 09:17 PM~19888916
> *cool! whos winnin?
> *


The Warriors 97 -92 with 3:00 left


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:18 PM~19888936
> *The Warriors 97 -92 with 3:00 left
> *


must be a good game then!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 09:25 PM~19888993
> *must be a good game then!!
> *


The warriors win.!!!!!
107-100


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:27 PM~19889014
> *The warriors win.!!!!!
> 107-100
> *


thats cool bro!....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 16 2011, 09:54 PM~19889268
> *thats cool bro!....
> *


Yup yu know it.!!!!


----------



## lesstime

whats up every one sorry have not been on been busy working on the 52 we been having high 40deg temps over here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 05:49 PM~19895786
> *whats up every one sorry have not been on been busy working on the 52  we been having high 40deg temps over here
> *


welcome back!...hows the project?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up g-timers.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

lol thanks getting there on the hunt for a t-5 tranny with drive shaft and S-10 blazer (82-92) rear end 
to put under it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:04 PM~19896411
> *Wats up g-timers.!!!!!
> *


WUZ CRACKIN LIL G'!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:16 PM~19896531
> *WUZ CRACKIN LIL G'!
> *


Nuthin much just staring at my fenders hahahah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:04 PM~19896413
> *lol thanks getting there on the hunt for a t-5 tranny  with drive shaft and S-10 blazer (82-92) rear end
> to put under it
> *


THATS Y I DONT WANT A CAR YET!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:23 PM~19896593
> *Nuthin much just staring at my fenders hahahah
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:24 PM~19896607
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


Wats up pjay.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:25 PM~19896617
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup just picturing them on how they gonna look wen they done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:25 PM~19896618
> *Wats up pjay.??
> *


JUST HERE CHILLN AT WORK AND U


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:27 PM~19896637
> *JUST HERE CHILLN AT WORK AND U
> *


The same hahaha hows it going.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 05:49 PM~19895786
> *whats up every one sorry have not been on been busy working on the 52  we been having high 40deg temps over here
> *


Welcome back lesstime


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:24 PM~19896607
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


WUTS GOOD G'!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:24 PM~19896611
> *THATS Y I DONT WANT A CAR YET!
> *


dont worry am not drifting from the bikes thats in my blood in fact tomorrow i need to pay for some chrome and more custom made parts (one off) :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:28 PM~19896644
> *The same hahaha hows it going.???
> *


JUST CHILLN TRYN TO GET MY CAR WORKN AGAIN START HITTN SHOWS AGAIN..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:29 PM~19896659
> *Welcome back lesstime
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:29 PM~19896661
> *WUTS GOOD G'!
> *


NADA JUST WORKN... N U


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:29 PM~19896668
> *JUST CHILLN TRYN TO GET MY CAR WORKN AGAIN START HITTN SHOWS AGAIN..
> *


O ohkay kool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19896674
> *thanks bro
> *


So hows life treating yu.??)


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:27 PM~19896637
> *JUST HERE CHILLN AT WORK AND U
> *


sup bro hows the ELCO????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19896681
> *O ohkay kool
> *


HOW UR BIIKE COMING OUT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:31 PM~19896694
> *sup bro  hows the ELCO????
> *


ITS DOING BAD.. IM NOT MOVN AS FAST ON IT LIKE B4 TO MUCH THINGS TO PAY...HOW UR BOMBA


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:32 PM~19896698
> *HOW UR BIIKE COMING OUT..
> *


Good im doing custom fenders just need to weldvthe metal and paint them
I already sanded the fenders down to the metal and cut out the design


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:33 PM~19896717
> *Good im doing custom fenders just need to weldvthe metal and paint them
> I already sanded the fenders down to the metal and cut out the design
> *


THATS COOL UR BIKE GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS G.. IS THE IE BIKE CHAPTER GOING TO THAT BIKE SHOW IN MARCH


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:31 PM~19896691
> *So hows life treating yu.??)
> *


lots of work and getting older lol 
28 today


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:34 PM~19896727
> *THATS COOL UR BIKE GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS G.. IS THE IE BIKE CHAPTER GOING TO THAT BIKE SHOW IN MARCH
> *


Thanks im pushing really hard rite now even though the funds are real low...
And wat show i'll tell joe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:35 PM~19896736
> *lots of work and getting older lol
> 28 today
> *


TODAY UR BIRTHDAY...HAPPPY BIRTHDAY BRO


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:35 PM~19896736
> *lots of work and getting older lol
> 28 today
> *


Hahaha okay...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO.!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:33 PM~19896712
> *ITS DOING BAD.. IM NOT MOVN AS FAST ON IT LIKE B4 TO MUCH THINGS TO PAY...HOW UR BOMBA
> *


  sorry it will get there i know you can do it you needing parts for it ??? i can always look at the yards up here and send the part down 

doing good on the 52 am on the hunt for 82-92 tranny drive shaft and rear end to put behind the new motor


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:36 PM~19896746
> *Thanks im pushing really hard rite now even though the funds are real low...
> And wat show i'll tell joe
> *


CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW

TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063 

MARCH 13, 2011

ROLL-IN:10am /SHOW TIME 11am-5pm 

REGISTRATION:
A EASTER BASKET VALUED $5 OR MORE.
1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE 
CATEGORIES: ORIGINAL, 12", 16", 20", AND TRIKES.
BEST 2-WHEELER
BEST TRIKE
CLUB PARTICIPATION
LONGEST DISTANCE

FOR MORE INFORMATION:
DANNY BOY:323-817-9651
JOHNNY:323-921-7470


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys yeah 28 today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:39 PM~19896778
> * sorry it will get there i know you can do it you needing parts for it ??? i can always look at the yards up here and send the part down
> 
> doing good on the 52 am on the hunt for 82-92 tranny drive shaft and rear end to put behind the new motor
> *


I DONT NEED MUCH JUST TO CHROME MY UNDIES AND MY ENGINE AND PAINT IT LEAF IT UP AND PATTERNS AND MURALS.. JUST STRUGGLING BUT ILL BE NBACK ON IT.. 


THATS COOL. IS IT STICK SHIFT OR AUTOMATIC..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:29 PM~19896666
> *dont worry am not drifting from the bikes thats in my blood  in fact tomorrow i need to pay for some chrome and more custom made parts (one off)  :wow:
> *


IM GONNA KEEP RIDIN BIKES TILL IM OLD!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:39 PM~19896780
> *CHICANO STYLE-BIKE SHOW
> 
> TIJUANA TIRE CENTER
> 3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063
> 
> MARCH 13, 2011
> 
> ROLL-IN:10am /SHOW TIME 11am-5pm
> 
> REGISTRATION:
> A EASTER BASKET VALUED $5 OR MORE.
> 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE
> CATEGORIES: ORIGINAL, 12", 16", 20", AND TRIKES.
> BEST 2-WHEELER
> BEST TRIKE
> CLUB PARTICIPATION
> LONGEST DISTANCE
> 
> FOR MORE INFORMATION:
> 
> DANNY BOY:323-817-9651
> JOHNNY:323-921-7470
> *


Okay i will tell joe bout it and i probably wont go cuz after i do my fenders, i wanna repaint my whole bike again


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:42 PM~19896820
> *IM GONNA KEEP RIDIN BIKES TILL IM OLD!!!
> *


Thats smart.!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19896679
> *NADA JUST WORKN... N U
> *


JUST CHATTIN!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:40 PM~19896793
> *thanks guys yeah 28 today
> *


Congrats.!!


----------



## lesstime

stick


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:42 PM~19896820
> *IM GONNA KEEP RIDIN BIKES TILL IM OLD!!!
> *


agh you know you want to have a street ride also :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOWS EVERYONS WEEK GOING. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 17 2011, 07:47 PM~19896886
> *HELLOW GT  FAMILY HOWS EVERYONS WEEK GOING. :biggrin:
> *


Gewd and urs bro.???


----------



## lesstime

doing good david hows yours?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:42 PM~19896820
> *IM GONNA KEEP RIDIN BIKES TILL IM OLD!!!
> *


GT LIFER..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:42 PM~19896821
> *Okay i will tell joe bout it and i probably wont go cuz after i do my fenders, i wanna repaint my whole bike again
> *



COOL HOPEFULLY U GUYS CAN MAKE. IT WE TRYN TO ROLL DEEP THERE.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:48 PM~19896891
> *Gewd and urs bro.???
> *


IM GOOD JUST HEAR WORKING HARD.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:50 PM~19896914
> *COOL HOPEFULLY U GUYS CAN MAKE. IT WE TRYN TO ROLL DEEP THERE.
> *


Okay will tell him at the next meeting...
But yea i wanna repaint my bike like a candy apple red.!!!


----------



## lesstime

lesstime, David Cervantes, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel
house is getting full


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:48 PM~19896896
> *doing good david hows yours?
> *


I BEEN GOOD JUST HEAR TRYING TO THINK OFF ALL THE NEEW UP DAITES FOR MY BIKES.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:47 PM~19896877
> *agh you know you want to have a street ride also  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT LATER!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 17 2011, 07:51 PM~19896926
> *IM GOOD JUST HEAR WORKING HARD.
> *



WHATS UP DAVID.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 17 2011, 07:51 PM~19896926
> *IM GOOD JUST HEAR WORKING HARD.
> *


Thats good man ....make that money


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 17 2011, 07:47 PM~19896886
> *HELLOW GT  FAMILY HOWS EVERYONS WEEK GOING. :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP DAVID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:51 PM~19896932
> *Okay will tell him at the next meeting...
> But yea i wanna repaint my bike like a candy apple red.!!!
> *


THAT WILL LOOK TIGHT. WHY DONT U JUST KEEP THE SAME PAINT AND DO CANDY OVER WITH PATTERNS. OR SOMETHING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 07:52 PM~19896938
> *lesstime, David Cervantes, -GT- RAY, LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel
> house is getting full
> *


WE NEED TO GET THE REST OF THE GT MEMBERS IN HERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I SEE U BIG RUBE...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:53 PM~19896957
> *THAT WILL LOOK TIGHT. WHY DONT U JUST KEEP THE SAME PAINT AND DO CANDY OVER WITH PATTERNS. OR SOMETHING.
> *


I would but i want to put murals on the tank skirt and fenders....
I want my bike to be a turntable,so if i do that i need a more advanced paint job


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 07:53 PM~19896951
> *WUZ UP DAVID
> *


BEEN GOOD Y TU.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up big rube


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:55 PM~19896975
> *I SEE U BIG RUBE...
> *


what up lil g-timers whats crackin...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:56 PM~19896979
> *I would but i want to put murals on the tank skirt and fenders....
> I want my bike to be a turntable,so if i do that i need a more advanced paint job
> *


THAT WILL CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. WHEN U GOING TO REPAINT IT.


----------



## David Cervantes

HEY WUZ UP BIG RUBE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 17 2011, 07:57 PM~19896984
> *what up lil g-timers whats crackin...
> *


NADA HERE CHILLN AT WORK MAKN THAT MONEY.. WHAT U UP TO ..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 07:57 PM~19896988
> *THAT WILL CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT. WHEN U GOING TO REPAINT IT.
> *


Idk yet i want it asap but the funds are low


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 07:58 PM~19896998
> *Idk yet i want it asap but the funds are low
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT.. IT SUCKS RIGHT NOW..


----------



## lesstime

keep ya heads up guys it coming around


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:00 PM~19897011
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT.. IT SUCKS RIGHT NOW..
> *


Yup but hopefully it gets better....i already have all the parts...but the thing thats gunna kill me is how much ima pay for the murals cuz thats gunna be expensive


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:01 PM~19897027
> *keep ya heads up guys it coming around
> *


GT ALWAYS MAKIN MOVES!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:01 PM~19897027
> *keep ya heads up guys it coming around
> *


Yea hopefully .!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:01 PM~19897033
> *Yup but hopefully it gets better....i already have all the parts...but the thing thats gunna kill me is how much ima pay for the murals cuz thats gunna be expensive
> *


JUST KEEP PUSHN HOMIE THAT ALL IT MATTERS. . WHAT EVER IT TAKES :biggrin: 

THE MURALS HOMIE I GOT SOMEONE WHEN UR READY HE DID MY BIKE AND OTHER CARS IN THE GT FAMILY.,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:02 PM~19897044
> *GT ALWAYS MAKIN MOVES!!!
> *


X2 WHAT EVER IT TAKES.. GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:02 PM~19897044
> *GT ALWAYS MAKIN MOVES!!!
> *


  :wow: 

anything new i sould see??? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 17 2011, 07:57 PM~19896984
> *what up lil g-timers whats crackin...
> *


sup bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:03 PM~19897054
> *JUST KEEP PUSHN HOMIE THAT ALL IT MATTERS. . WHAT EVER IT TAKES :biggrin:
> 
> THE MURALS HOMIE I GOT SOMEONE WHEN UR READY HE DID MY BIKE AND OTHER CARS IN THE GT FAMILY.,
> *


Yup....Im trying as hard as i can
How much did yu pay for the murals on the pirates bike...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:04 PM~19897066
> *  :wow:
> 
> anything new  i sould see??? :biggrin:
> *


SAT!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:08 PM~19897106
> *SAT!
> *


ok  
getting better at tattoooing??? you know when i get down there you going to have to hook my back up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:05 PM~19897083
> *Yup....Im trying as hard as i can
> How much did yu pay for the murals on the pirates bike...
> *


BACK THEN HE CHARGE ME 300.00 I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH NOW


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:14 PM~19897155
> *BACK THEN HE CHARGE ME 300.00 I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH NOW
> *


O wow hahaha scary numbers.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:09 PM~19897116
> *ok
> getting better at tattoooing??? you know when i get down there you going to have to hook my back up
> *


YEAH IVE BEEN DOIN A LOT....BUT IM GONNA STOP FOR A FEW MONTHS....GOTTA GET BACK ON TRACK N FINISH THE BIKES!!....SO IMA SPEND 5 MONHTS DOING BIKES THEN BACK TO TATTS


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd ENDANGERED SPECIES...
Yu have been in here for a while and havent wrote anything.???
Dont be shy, we friendly


----------



## lesstime

if i happen to show up this summer be ready lol it will take a lot of hours


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where did everyone go.??????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:19 PM~19897225
> *if i happen to show up  this summer be ready lol  it will take a lot of hours
> *


U BETTER EHH!!!!....I GOT TIME!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:14 PM~19897163
> *O wow hahaha scary numbers.!!!!!
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE. IT TAKES TIME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:16 PM~19897183
> *YEAH IVE BEEN DOIN A LOT....BUT IM GONNA STOP FOR A FEW MONTHS....GOTTA GET BACK ON TRACK N FINISH THE BIKES!!....SO IMA SPEND 5 MONHTS DOING BIKES THEN BACK TO TATTS
> *


DAMN I HOPE SOON I GET GOODTIMES ON MY NECK. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:27 PM~19897312
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE. IT TAKES TIME
> *


Yea time and dedication


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:28 PM~19897328
> *DAMN I HOPE SOON I GET GOODTIMES ON MY NECK.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE SICK!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:29 PM~19897338
> *Yea time and dedication
> *


I BET ULL GET IT!!!! UR A VERY DEDICATED MEMBER!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:29 PM~19897342
> *THAT WOULD BE SICK!!!!
> *


HELL YEA BUT I GOT TO GET MY ASS IN THE MARINES FIRST.  :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

JR WAT UP LOKO WAT UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19897364
> *JR WAT UP LOKO WAT UP GOODTIMERS
> *


MIA IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19897354
> *I BET ULL GET IT!!!! UR A VERY DEDICATED MEMBER!!!
> *


Thanks ima try my hardest to get it out to vegas done at the point where i want it to be....
Hopefully just need the paint murals leafing and custom fenders and forks and im gewd.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:29 PM~19897338
> *Yea time and dedication
> *


YEA BRO IT TAKES TIME AND DEDICATION. MY PIRATE BIKE WAS BUILT BY SODA CANS. THAT ALL I DID WAS SAVE MONEY AND COLLECT CANS.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:23 PM~19897267
> *U BETTER EHH!!!!....I GOT TIME!!!....
> *


sweet thanks yeah i want to try real hard to get down


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19897364
> *JR WAT UP LOKO WAT UP GOODTIMERS
> *


HOW U BEEN BROTHER..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19897361
> *HELL YEA BUT I GOT TO GET MY ASS IN THE MARINES FIRST.    :biggrin:
> *


WHEN U COME BACK DOGG!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19897375
> *Thanks ima try my hardest to get it out to vegas done at the point where i want it to be....
> Hopefully just need the paint murals leafing and custom fenders and forks and im gewd.!!!
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:28 PM~19897328
> *DAMN I HOPE SOON I GET GOODTIMES ON MY NECK.  :biggrin:
> *


x2?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19897378
> *YEA BRO IT TAKES TIME AND DEDICATION. MY PIRATE BIKE WAS BUILT BY SODA CANS. THAT ALL I DID WAS SAVE MONEY AND COLLECT CANS..  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha bro thats wat i do and ima go recycle them this weekend


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19897379
> *sweet thanks yeah i want to try real hard to get down
> *


COME DOWN FOR THE LA SHOW!!


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:31 PM~19897371
> *MIA IN THE HOUSE!
> *


QVO LOKO HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19897402
> *x2?
> *


HEY BRO U NEED TO START PROSPECTING FOR THE BIG GT!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19897364
> *JR WAT UP LOKO WAT UP GOODTIMERS
> *


Wats fla. 
Wheres pollo at.???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19897410
> *COME DOWN FOR THE LA SHOW!!
> *


its up to my jobs bro if up to me id be ther in a flash


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Feb 17 2011, 08:35 PM~19897418
> *QVO LOKO HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


FIRME CARNAL....WORKIN ON SOME PROJECTS N U??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19897409
> *Hahaha bro thats wat i do and ima go recycle them this weekend
> *


HAHA JUST DO WHAT U NEED TO DO. APRIL COMING SO WE GOING TO HAVE GT PARTY SO THERE IT IS.U MAKE BANK OFF OF US... BUDLIGHTS. :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:33 PM~19897384
> *HOW U BEEN BROTHER..
> *


LIVING IT CARNALITO U KNOW PULLIN TO JOBS HAVENT HAD TIME TO FINISH THE BIKES BUT HOPEFULLY SOON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:36 PM~19897424
> *its up to my jobs bro if up to me id be ther in a flash
> *


BETTER START ASKIN NOW FOR A WEEK VACATION!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:35 PM~19897419
> *HEY BRO U NEED TO START PROSPECTING FOR THE BIG GT!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


our bike dont have what it takes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19897441
> *HAHA JUST DO WHAT U NEED TO DO. APRIL COMING SO WE GOING TO HAVE GT PARTY SO THERE IT IS.U MAKE BANK OFF OF US... BUDLIGHTS.  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :run: :run: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19897451
> *our bike dont have what it takes
> *


U GOT TIME BRO!!!!....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19897441
> *HAHA JUST DO WHAT U NEED TO DO. APRIL COMING SO WE GOING TO HAVE GT PARTY SO THERE IT IS.U MAKE BANK OFF OF US... BUDLIGHTS.  :biggrin:
> *


Yea ahahaha... I have bigg plans for this bike bro and i wont stop till its done.!!!
GOODTIMES#1 TTT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19897444
> *BETTER START ASKIN NOW FOR A WEEK VACATION!!
> *


i talk to my boss today and asked him if my spot looks like ill bethere for a while or if i dont fill the need they have he said that if i like the job i have one til i dont like it :happysad: so it dont look like i will have any problems trying to get a few days off he saying that theres nothing but good thing coming from the other co workes mouths :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 08:41 PM~19897491
> *i talk to my boss today  and asked him if my spot looks like ill bethere for a while or if i dont fill the need they have he said that if i like the job i have one til i dont like it  :happysad: so it dont look like i will have any problems  trying to get a few days off  he saying that theres nothing but good thing coming from the other co workes mouths  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD BRO!!!.... UR A HARD WORKER!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 09:06 PM~19897803
> *THATS GOOD BRO!!!.... UR A HARD WORKER!!!
> *


x65


----------



## lesstime

i try lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 17 2011, 09:15 PM~19897883
> *i try lol
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 18 2011, 10:47 AM~19901715
> *GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *


X2 WAS GOOD DIVID :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 17 2011, 09:06 PM~19897803
> *THATS GOOD BRO!!!.... UR A HARD WORKER!!!
> *


SO AM I.MY BOSS GIVE ME A FREE TRUCK YESTERDAY :biggrin: :run: :naughty: :boink: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 18 2011, 10:57 AM~19901791
> *SO AM I.MY BOSS GIVE ME A FREE TRUCK YESTERDAY :biggrin:  :run:  :naughty:  :boink:  :yes:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2011, 02:15 PM~19902895
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> *



ILL TAKE PICS TONITE.ILL POST TOMARROW.ITS JUST A 02 V6 FORD F-150.NOTHING BIG :happysad: BUT HEY ITS MY FIRST TRUCK EVER.ILL TAKE A FREE TRUCK ANY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OH AND BEFORE WEEKEND STARTS HAPPY LATE B-DAY LESSTIME HOPE THAT 40 DEGREE'S MADE YOUR DAY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.


----------



## lesstime

thanks 


just got home from work changing pant and off to post office then to stoage to get the rebuilt motor for the 52


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 18 2011, 04:01 PM~19903477
> *thanks
> just got home from work changing pant and off to post office then to stoage  to get the rebuilt motor for the 52
> *



SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD DAY


----------



## lesstime

just got home from storage (getting motor) post office was closed when we got there do that 1st thing in the morning befor work at noon

whats yall up to tonight


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 18 2011, 07:08 PM~19904966
> *just got home from storage (getting motor) post office was closed when we got there do that 1st thing in the morning befor work at noon
> 
> whats yall up to tonight
> *


SLEEP EARLY!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2011, 07:43 PM~19905261
> *SLEEP EARLY!
> *


lol i got a pic for you bout to text it to you lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19905290
> *lol i got a pic for you bout to text it to you lol
> *


I GOT IT BRO!!!....IT LOOKS SO DAMN CLEAN!!!! :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

How are all the goodtimers on this friday night.???


----------



## lesstime

good new 




i just called a guy with a S-10 he scraping and i just got the tranny drive shaft and rear end YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## David Cervantes

HEADING TO WORK HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD WEEKEND. :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN THIS WEEKN. I WANT TO GO TO A CAR SHOW..


----------



## lesstime

snoing on and off today and bout to go to work 
G.T RAY it will bet there weds-thurs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 19 2011, 11:03 AM~19909616
> *snoing on and off today and bout to go to work
> G.T RAY it will bet there weds-thurs
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 19 2011, 11:03 AM~19909616
> *snoing on and off today and bout to go to work
> G.T RAY it will bet there weds-thurs
> *


koo i'll let yu know wen i get it!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!...JUST GETTIN HOME FROM WORK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 03:33 PM~19910922
> *WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!...JUST GETTIN HOME FROM WORK!
> *



whats good g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2011, 04:24 PM~19911151
> *whats good g
> *


I JUST GOT MY RIMS FOR THE TRIKE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 05:23 PM~19911434
> *I JUST GOT MY RIMS FOR THE TRIKE!!!
> *



WHAT KIND..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2011, 05:24 PM~19911441
> *WHAT KIND..
> *


SOME 144 FANS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 05:25 PM~19911447
> *SOME 144 FANS!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOING TO LOOK TIGHT I ALWAYS LIKE FAN RIMS AND TWISTED SPOKES RIMS. HOW LONG MORE FOR UR TRIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2011, 05:27 PM~19911459
> *THATS GOING TO LOOK TIGHT I ALWAYS LIKE FAN RIMS AND TWISTED SPOKES RIMS. HOW LONG MORE FOR UR TRIKE.
> *


PROBABLY THREE MORE MONTHS!!!....GOTTA HAVE IT OUT BY MAY 22ND!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 05:28 PM~19911464
> *PROBABLY THREE MORE MONTHS!!!....GOTTA HAVE IT OUT BY MAY 22ND!
> *


WHATS MAY 22ND. WHAT CATORGORY U GOING TO BE IN .


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2011, 05:29 PM~19911470
> *WHATS MAY 22ND. WHAT CATORGORY U GOING TO BE IN .
> *


THE VENTURA CAR SHOW!!.....IMA BE STREET....BUT NOTHIN NORMAL!!!....GONNA ADD SOME CRAZY DETAILS!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 05:30 PM~19911473
> *THE VENTURA CAR SHOW!!.....IMA BE STREET....BUT NOTHIN NORMAL!!!....GONNA ADD SOME CRAZY DETAILS!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOING TO BE TIGHT G. WHAT COLOR


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 19 2011, 05:31 PM~19911490
> *THATS GOING TO BE TIGHT G. WHAT COLOR
> *


BLUE COBALT....FLAKED OUT!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

ILL B RITE BACK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 19 2011, 05:32 PM~19911500
> *ILL B RITE BACK!
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## muzikman

Congrats to Goodtimes Bike club, there bike is featured in "I love Jenni" reality show on Mun2. Come out and support video shoot info on link!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582544


----------



## lesstime

home from work what every one up too????


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LESSTIME ILL HIT U UP TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

ok cool ill be at work from 1 til 6 your time


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 20 2011, 02:38 AM~19914545
> *LESSTIME ILL HIT U UP TODAY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 20 2011, 07:36 PM~19918864
> *Wats up everyone.!!!
> *


WUZ UP G'!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 20 2011, 08:15 PM~19919217
> *WUZ UP G'!
> *


Wats gewd bro ....
How yu doing.???


----------



## lesstime

am home paul Jr.


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family hope everione has a good Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Finally took apart ~Boys Envy~ yesterday..  but ready for Boys Envy 2 to come out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 AM~19922148
> *Finally took apart ~Boys Envy~ yesterday..  but ready for Boys Envy 2 to come out
> *



pics pics pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

fla jus passing tru :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 21 2011, 05:57 PM~19926141
> *fla jus passing tru :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wats gewd pollo


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 06:13 PM~19926299
> *Wats gewd pollo
> *


str8 chillin, been sick for the past 3 days. you ?


----------



## lesstime

well good news 
i will be moving in to a new home this week i wont be on much but it wil be worth it kinda ill have a place to build bikes 
4 car garage YEH BOI am stoked 
ill post pic when all in and done


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 AM~19922148
> *Finally took apart ~Boys Envy~ yesterday..  but ready for Boys Envy 2 to come out
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 21 2011, 05:57 PM~19926141
> *fla jus passing tru :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:34 PM~19926440
> *well good news
> i  will be moving in to a new home this week i wont be on much but it wil be worth it kinda ill have a place to build bikes
> 4 car garage YEH BOI am stoked
> ill post pic when all in and done
> *


THTS GOOD BRO!!!....2011 IS THE YEAR FOR U MAN!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 AM~19922148
> *Finally took apart ~Boys Envy~ yesterday..  but ready for Boys Envy 2 to come out
> *


cant wait to see BE2


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2011, 06:41 PM~19926512
> *THTS GOOD BRO!!!....2011 IS THE YEAR FOR U MAN!!!
> *


NOW YOU CAN COME UP AND HAVE FUN TATTOOING MY BACK LOL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 21 2011, 06:22 PM~19926363
> *str8 chillin, been sick for the past 3 days. you ?
> *


Damn that sucks....
Im hella bored bro....i feel like ballin it up rite now but its kinda dark.!!!

Wats up goodtimers and gabe.!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hung up ~Boys Envy~ in my room  looks cool huh?



















its all in pieces


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:42 PM~19926528
> *NOW YOU CAN COME UP AND HAVE FUN TATTOOING MY BACK LOL
> *


NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!!....


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 06:44 PM~19926553
> *Damn that sucks....
> Im hella bored bro....i feel like ballin it up rite now but its kinda dark.!!!
> 
> Wats up goodtimers and gabe.!
> *


whats up ray?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:45 PM~19926569
> *hung up ~Boys Envy~ in my room  looks cool huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all in pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:45 PM~19926569
> *hung up ~Boys Envy~ in my room  looks cool huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all in pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are all these parts going on boys envy 2.???


----------



## lesstime

DAMN another year at lake/river with a shirt on  lol
j/k


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:46 PM~19926572
> *whats up ray?
> *


How are yu doin.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:48 PM~19926586
> *DAMN  another year at lake/river with a shirt on  lol
> j/k
> *


Wats up lesstime.??


----------



## lesstime

starting to pack movint 15 mins away


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:48 PM~19926586
> *DAMN  another year at lake/river with a shirt on  lol
> j/k
> *


 :biggrin: .....U DIDNT WORK TODAY???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:52 PM~19926639
> *starting to pack  movint 15 mins away
> *


Thats gewd bro
I hope yu like ur new house.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Feb 19 2011, 06:08 PM~19911746
> *Congrats to Goodtimes Bike club, there bike is featured in "I love Jenni" reality show on Mun2.  Come out and support video shoot info on link!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582544
> *


CAN ANYBODY MAKE IT FOR THIS ONE???.....I WORK


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 06:48 PM~19926584
> *Are all these parts going on boys envy 2.???
> *


yup  just adding a few more things to it


----------



## lesstime

yes i works from 630 am til 5 pm 
and i think i will enjoy the new 4 car garage


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2011, 06:54 PM~19926660
> *CAN ANYBODY MAKE IT FOR THIS ONE???.....I WORK
> *


x2 who can make it.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:56 PM~19926671
> *yup  just adding a few more things to it
> *


Thats gewd
More custom parts on it.????


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:56 PM~19926672
> *yes i works from 630 am til 5 pm
> and i think i will enjoy the new 4 car garage
> *


Who wont enjoy a 4 car garage.???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 06:48 PM~19926598
> *How are yu doin.???
> *


im doin good just got a busy week ahead..got basketball games & softball try out.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol a crack head with no crack lol


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 06:57 PM~19926694
> *Thats gewd
> More custom parts on it.????
> *


no probably more engraving


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:58 PM~19926707
> *im doin good just got a busy week ahead..got basketball games & softball try out.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats gewd....
I was on junior varsity basketball team this year but the season just ended


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:00 PM~19926717
> *no probably more engraving
> *


That will look real gewd


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:00 PM~19926717
> *no probably more engraving
> *


Hhahahaha


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:00 PM~19926719
> *Thats gewd....
> I was on junior varsity basketball team this year but the season just ended
> *


thats cool .. yea were about to start playoffs soon


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:05 PM~19926785
> *thats cool .. yea were about to start playoffs soon
> *


Thats gewd...
For middle school rite.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd fleet.???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:08 PM~19926806
> *Thats gewd...
> For middle school rite.???
> *


haha yeah..im only 13


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:01 PM~19926735
> *That will look real gewd
> *


i hope soo


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:09 PM~19926824
> *haha yeah..im only 13
> *


So ur a 7th or 8th grader.???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:10 PM~19926835
> *So ur a 7th or 8th grader.???
> *


8th high school is right around the corner..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:13 PM~19926869
> *8th high school is right around the corner..
> *


Yup just a few more months.!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP GT FAMILIA
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:14 PM~19926882
> *Yup just a few more months.!!!
> *


yea i know..scary! lol what grade you in?


----------



## David Cervantes

Boys Envy~, -GT- RAY, Fleetangel WAZ UP


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 21 2011, 07:17 PM~19926915
> *Boys Envy~, -GT- RAY, Fleetangel WAZ UP
> *


hey david whats up? :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19926894
> *yea i know..scary! lol what grade you in?
> *


Im a freshman


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:18 PM~19926931
> *hey david whats up? :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH JUST CAME BAKE FROM TAKING THE FAMILY TO THE PARK


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 21 2011, 07:17 PM~19926915
> *Boys Envy~, -GT- RAY, Fleetangel WAZ UP
> *


Wats gewd g.???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:21 PM~19926960
> *Im a freshman
> *


ohh..i didnt think you were older then me lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up GT colorado.??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 21 2011, 07:21 PM~19926967
> *NOT MUCH JUST CAME BAKE FROM TAKING THE FAMILY TO THE PARK
> *


thats cool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:22 PM~19926985
> *ohh..i didnt think you were older then me lol
> *


O yea hahahaha


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:22 PM~19926974
> *Wats gewd g.???
> *


NOTHING JUST HEAR RELAXING AFTER GOING TO THE PARK WITH MY FAMILY.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 21 2011, 07:25 PM~19927012
> *NOTHING JUST HEAR RELAXING AFTER GOING TO THE PARK WITH MY FAMILY.
> *


Thats kool


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:24 PM~19926998
> *O yea hahahaha
> *


yea lol so hows your bike coming along ray?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:30 PM~19927071
> *yea lol so hows your bike coming along ray?
> *


Good im doing custom fenders on it...
And im also gunna repaint the bike a candy apple red.! 
Then murals leafing, striping and custom forks


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey guys i have 2 nike plaques they say o.c. on them but maybe you guys can use them for something??


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:33 PM~19927116
> *Good im doing custom fenders on it...
> And im also gunna repaint the bike a candy apple red.!
> Then murals leafing, striping and custom forks
> *


thats gonna look real nice !! i love candy !! i did candy green for boys envy 2


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:38 PM~19927178
> *thats gonna look real nice !! i love candy !! i did candy green for boys envy 2
> *


Yup my bike is gunna be totally different from last years vegas


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:42 PM~19927223
> *Yup my bike is gunna be totally different from last years vegas
> *


thats cool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 PM~19927238
> *thats cool
> *


Yup


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:45 PM~19927263
> *Yup
> *


boys envy 2 is already painted just waiting for the murals it should be back from murals on thursday hopefully :x: :x:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:54 PM~19927366
> *boys envy 2 is already painted just waiting for the murals it should be back from murals on thursday hopefully :x:  :x:
> *


Oreally thats gewd...
Cant wait to see


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:55 PM~19927383
> *Oreally thats gewd...
> Cant wait to see
> *


yup


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:58 PM~19927417
> *yup
> *


When do yu plan on havin it done by.???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 08:00 PM~19927446
> *When do yu plan on havin it done by.???
> *


mmhh b4 july hopefully


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 08:05 PM~19927516
> *mmhh b4 july hopefully
> *


Thats really gewd


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 06:44 PM~19926553
> *Damn that sucks....
> Im hella bored bro....i feel like ballin it up rite now but its kinda dark.!!!
> 
> Wats up goodtimers and gabe.!
> *


i feel ya bro. iwas gonna go chill with ma friends today but dont feel good


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:13 PM~19926869
> *8th high school is right around the corner..
> *


im in 8th grade too :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 07:37 PM~19927163
> *hey guys i have 2 nike plaques they say o.c. on them but maybe you guys can use them for something??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for both.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:34 PM~19926440
> *well good news
> i  will be moving in to a new home this week i wont be on much but it wil be worth it kinda ill have a place to build bikes
> 4 car garage YEH BOI am stoked
> ill post pic when all in and done
> *


there nice houses here in cali. and carshow every sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:45 PM~19926569
> *hung up ~Boys Envy~ in my room  looks cool huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all in pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see the new bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up ray


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Feb 19 2011, 05:48 PM~19911599
> *Down aka Kilo will be shooting his new video with cameo by Jenni Rivera
> 
> Plaza del Valle
> 8610 Van Nuys Blvd
> Panorama City, CA
> 
> February 22, 2011
> 2pm to 6pm
> 
> Come out and support a Video that I fought to have in the Valle...lowrider bikes, lowriders, bombs, hoochies, abuelas, kids....all are welcome to be a part of the video "I love Jenni" performed by Down aka Kilo for Mun2
> 
> So Valle come out and show strong, Goodtimes, LoLos, LowLife, Pachucos, Oldies, BombPride, Premier, Rollers Only...we have permits so no one will be messed with on location!
> 
> www.mun2.tv/jenni
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Feb 19 2011, 06:08 PM~19911746
> *Congrats to Goodtimes Bike club, there bike is featured in "I love Jenni" reality show on Mun2.  Come out and support video shoot info on link!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582544
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning GT family hope everyone as a good day.


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 08:12 PM~19927620
> *Thats really gewd
> *


yup just prayin it comes out nice


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19928385
> *im in 8th grade too :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hey :wave: thats cool


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 22 2011, 03:43 AM~19930860
> *
> *



hey chuch how've you been?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2011, 10:59 PM~19929784
> *whats up ray
> *


wats gewd pjay


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 22 2011, 07:30 AM~19931346
> *hey :wave: thats cool
> *


whats up ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 22 2011, 06:30 PM~19935637
> *wats gewd pjay
> *


JUST CHILLN AT WORK BORED. WHAT ABOUT U G


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 22 2011, 07:14 PM~19936117
> *JUST CHILLN AT WORK BORED. WHAT ABOUT U G
> *


nuthin just chillin at home


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 22 2011, 06:42 PM~19935759
> *whats up ?
> *


nothin much. just getting home from practice. you?


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19936863
> *nothin much. just getting home from practice. you?
> *


watching tv, boredd


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 22 2011, 08:35 PM~19937048
> *watching tv, boredd
> *


thats cool.


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2011, 10:29 PM~19938222
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup fleet :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 22 2011, 10:32 PM~19938257
> *sup fleet :wave:
> *


hey just gettin home n u?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:23 PM~19926991
> *Wats up GT colorado.??
> *


WATS GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 22 2011, 10:45 PM~19938366
> *WATS GOOD HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


How yu doin man
Yu havent been on the topic for a while now...


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning familia


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 23 2011, 06:13 AM~19939554
> *Good morning familia
> *


Wuz up david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 23 2011, 12:13 AM~19938874
> *How yu doin man
> Yu havent been on the topic for a while now...
> *


YA I KNOW BEEN BUSY TRYING TO GET A NEW PROJECT DONE WILL POST PICS TONIGHT,HOW IS EVERYONE DOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TMFT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 23 2011, 01:57 PM~19942217
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


WUZ CRACKIN DOGG


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 23 2011, 02:13 PM~19942330
> *YA I KNOW BEEN BUSY TRYING TO GET A NEW PROJECT DONE WILL POST PICS TONIGHT,HOW IS EVERYONE DOING
> *


Thats gewd bro....cant wait to see.!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 22 2011, 07:32 AM~19931354
> *hey chuch how've you been?
> *


IM GOOD HOW YOU DOING I SEE YOU DOING MORE 2 YOUR BIKES


----------



## lesstime

whats up every one???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 22 2011, 10:41 PM~19938327
> *hey just gettin home n u?
> *


getting home from bowling


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 23 2011, 08:11 PM~19945192
> *getting home from bowling
> *


what your hi score??


----------



## David Cervantes

Was up familia


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 07:56 PM~19945059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up every one???
> *


THE RIDE LOOKS NICE!!! :wow:


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 23 2011, 08:11 PM~19945192
> *getting home from bowling
> *


COOL COOL!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 23 2011, 08:23 PM~19945335
> *Was up familia
> *


Q-VO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd playas and playets.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 23 2011, 08:41 PM~19945557
> *Wats gewd playas and playets.!!!
> *


WUZ CRACKIN!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2011, 08:42 PM~19945565
> *WUZ CRACKIN!
> *


Nuthin listenin to muzic..!!!!!!
And yu.??


----------



## lesstime

you got it today GT RAY??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 23 2011, 08:43 PM~19945577
> *Nuthin listenin to muzic..!!!!!!
> And yu.??
> *


SAME HERE G!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 08:43 PM~19945578
> *you got it today GT RAY??
> *


Yes sir just posted feedback


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2011, 08:47 PM~19945603
> *SAME HERE G!
> *


Wat yu listening to.???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 23 2011, 08:59 PM~19945740
> *Yes sir just posted feedback
> *


oh cool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 09:03 PM~19945791
> *oh cool thanks  :biggrin:
> *


No problem


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 23 2011, 08:59 PM~19945750
> *Wat yu listening to.???
> *


SOME OLD SKOOL!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2011, 09:08 PM~19945846
> *SOME OLD SKOOL!
> *


Kool


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 08:12 PM~19945203
> *what your hi score??
> *


lol beats me i was too busy laughing & arguing the whole time


----------



## lesstime

lol funnie


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 09:51 PM~19946378
> *lol funnie
> *


yupp just having fun laughing soo hard  thats the best parts of life


----------



## -GT- RAY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: -GT- RAY, JohnDoe112, coper192009

Wats gewd johndoe and coper.!!!


----------



## lesstime

sure is 
GOODTIMES


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd chicken.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 10:04 PM~19946532
> *sure is
> GOODTIMES
> *


Hows ur day less.???


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 23 2011, 10:05 PM~19946536
> *Wats gewd chicken.!!!!
> *


CHILLIN, YOU


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 23 2011, 10:07 PM~19946565
> *Hows ur day less.???
> *


good day working now dealing with cuzin


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 23 2011, 10:15 PM~19946644
> *CHILLIN, YOU
> *


Listenin to muzic...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 10:18 PM~19946679
> *good day working now dealing with cuzin
> *


Oh hahaha is he bad.???


----------



## lesstime

hes a good kid when he with the right people but he found the wrong people


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 10:29 PM~19946765
> *hes a good kid when he with the right people but he found the wrong people
> *


O hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 07:56 PM~19945059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up every one???
> *


the bomb looks clean. my dad had a 50 CHEVY DELUXE I THINK UR IS THE SAME YEAR CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

STRIP IT DOWN LETS SEE WHAT I DO NOW WITH IT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I MISS MY OLD TRIKE. IT WAS REALLY LOUD....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE PIRATE BIKE MY TRIKE AND THE ORANGE BIKE WHEN IT USE TO BE BLUE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## BIGRUBE644

TTMFT FOR MY BIKE CLUB MEMBERS .. STAY PUSHINN LIL YG'S GT UP..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## -GT- RAY

Nice pics pjay.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## dee_5o5

Nice bikes!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BRAKE TIME.. ILL POST MORE LATER. ANY GOODTIMERS AND PROSPECT FEEL FREE TO CONTIUNUNG POSTING PICS.. THESE ARE PICS FROM BACK THEN TO NOW. 

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## lesstime

very nice pics bro and your pops 50 is hella clean 
mine is a 52 with a 51 grill on it and thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 05:46 PM~19952959
> *very nice pics bro and your pops 50 is hella clean
> mine is a 52 with a 51 grill on it  and thanks
> *


thats cool.. i cant wait to i start working on my car just waitn on anotherr job... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

NICE PICS JR!.....I CANT WAIT TO BRING OUT MA TRIKE!!!! :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 06:47 PM~19953537
> *NICE PICS JR!.....I CANT WAIT TO BRING OUT MA TRIKE!!!! :happysad:
> *



thanks but why that face g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 06:49 PM~19953552
> *thanks but why that face g
> *


CUZ MY TRIKE AINT READY I NEED IT OUT!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

just keep pushn g. my pirate bike it aint out yet either but its going to come out with better look it takes time and when its done u be proud.. u should know u built nice bikes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 06:56 PM~19953610
> *just keep pushn g. my pirate bike it aint out yet either but its going to come out with better look it takes time and when its done u be proud.. u should know u built nice bikes
> *


THATS Y IM TAKIN MY TIME!!! :biggrin: .....I GOT BRAND NEW RIMS FOR IT...BUT IMA PAINT THEM,GOLD PLATE THE SPOKES....NEED LEAFIN ON THE FRAME....MURALS ON THE FENDERS,UPHOLSTERY N THE SECRET TRUNK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 07:07 PM~19953655
> *THATS Y IM TAKIN MY TIME!!! :biggrin: .....I GOT BRAND NEW RIMS FOR IT...BUT IMA PAINT THEM,GOLD PLATE THE SPOKES....NEED LEAFIN ON THE FRAME....MURALS ON THE FENDERS,UPHOLSTERY N THE SECRET TRUNK!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHO PLATING UR SPOKES GOLD. I NEED TO DO MINES BUT I NEED A PRICE B4 I TAKE THEM APART


----------



## Fleetangel

IMA GO TO BIGRUBE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 08:38 PM~19954484
> *IMA GO TO BIGRUBE
> *


COOL COOL. HOW MUCH MORE FOR UR TRIKE TO BE DONE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 08:41 PM~19954500
> *COOL COOL. HOW MUCH MORE FOR UR TRIKE TO BE DONE
> *


HMM I FEEL LIKE IM 20% DONE!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 04:32 PM~19952370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omgg sooo old!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 04:31 PM~19952362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are such old pics!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 24 2011, 09:23 PM~19954984
> *omgg sooo old!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 23 2011, 10:04 PM~19946532
> *sure is
> GOODTIMES
> *


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 09:25 PM~19955016
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 24 2011, 09:28 PM~19955031
> *
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd gt vegas.!!!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 09:30 PM~19955059
> *WUT U UP TO?
> *


nothing much..suppose to be studying for test tomorrow..


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

got ~Boys Envy~ bumper kit today!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 24 2011, 09:45 PM~19955199
> *nothing much..suppose to be studying for test tomorrow..
> *


OHHH U SHOULD B STUDYING THEN GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19955218
> *OHHH U SHOULD B STUDYING THEN GIRL!!! :biggrin:
> *


theres nothing really to study tho..its a district writing test...all tests are mondayy


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19955216
> *got ~Boys Envy~ bumper kit today!
> *


PICS!!! :wow:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 09:48 PM~19955239
> *PICS!!! :wow:
> *


lol nope  its my secret mission


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fleetangel, ~Boys Envy~, BIGRUBE644, -GT- RAY

WUZ CRACKIN EVERYBODY!


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

whats up ray?!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 09:49 PM~19955249
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Fleetangel, ~Boys Envy~, BIGRUBE644, -GT- RAY
> 
> WUZ CRACKIN EVERYBODY!
> *


Wats gewd fleet


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 08:34 PM~19954460
> *WHO PLATING UR SPOKES GOLD. I NEED TO DO MINES BUT I NEED A PRICE B4 I TAKE THEM APART
> *


count


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 24 2011, 09:52 PM~19955288
> *count
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 24 2011, 09:50 PM~19955255
> *whats up ray?!
> *


Hey wats up gaby.!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 09:52 PM~19955286
> *Wats gewd fleet
> *


WUZ UP PLAYA!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 09:53 PM~19955307
> *WUZ UP PLAYA!
> *


Nuthin much g...just chilling
And yu.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 09:56 PM~19955332
> *Nuthin much g...just chilling
> And yu.???
> *


SAME HERE DOGG!!...CREATIN IDEAS FOR THE TRIKE!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:07 PM~19955431
> *SAME HERE DOGG!!...CREATIN IDEAS FOR THE TRIKE!
> *


Oh really thata gewd g.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:15 PM~19955497
> *Oh really thata gewd g.!!!
> *


YEAH I GOT SOME CRAZY IDEAS FOR IT!!!....CANT WAIT TO BRING IT UP TO LIFE!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:17 PM~19955510
> *YEAH I GOT SOME CRAZY IDEAS FOR IT!!!....CANT WAIT TO BRING IT UP TO LIFE!!!
> *


O really....
Yu said that ur going custom on it rite.??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19954670
> *HMM I FEEL LIKE IM 20% DONE!!
> *


Is it going to be done for may


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 24 2011, 09:46 PM~19955216
> *got ~Boys Envy~ bumper kit today!
> *


Ur bike going to be bad asss. Can't wait to seee it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:18 PM~19955522
> *O really....
> Yu said that ur going custom on it rite.??
> *


YEAH STREET CUSTOM


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:23 PM~19955594
> *YEAH STREET CUSTOM
> *


Thats dope dawg.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:20 PM~19955544
> *Is it going to be done for may
> *


DAMN I HOPE SO :happysad: .....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:24 PM~19955603
> *Thats dope dawg.!!!
> *


IM SO ANXIOUS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:25 PM~19955608
> *DAMN I HOPE SO :happysad: .....
> *


Keep pushn g.. what u up to


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:27 PM~19955628
> *IM SO ANXIOUS!!!
> *


Hahaha...keep up the gewd work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:30 PM~19955682
> *Hahaha...keep up the gewd work
> *


What's good ray


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:29 PM~19955666
> *Keep pushn g.. what u up to
> *


I AM DOGG!!!....I GOT A FEW NICE PARTS FOR IT ALREADY....I HAVE A SCHWINN AXLE TRIKE FOR IT!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:30 PM~19955682
> *Hahaha...keep up the gewd work
> *


THANX BRO!!>...THAT THE WAY WE DO IT!!....GOODTIMES 4 LIFE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:31 PM~19955702
> *I AM DOGG!!!....I GOT A FEW NICE PARTS FOR IT ALREADY....I HAVE A SCHWINN AXLE TRIKE FOR IT!!
> *


That's cool is it a boy or girls frame


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:32 PM~19955711
> *THANX BRO!!>...THAT THE WAY WE DO IT!!....GOODTIMES 4 LIFE!!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19955737
> *That's cool is it a boy or girls frame
> *


GIRLS!!!LOL.....U KNOW I GOT HARD LOVE FOR THOSE FRAMES!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up everybody


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19955741
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUT U UP TO BRO???


----------



## lesstime

sup GT just got back from the new house still trying to get it all there man we got a lot of stuff lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:32 PM~19955711
> *THANX BRO!!>...THAT THE WAY WE DO IT!!....GOODTIMES 4 LIFE!!!
> *


Yu know it.!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:35 PM~19955756
> *GIRLS!!!LOL.....U KNOW I GOT HARD LOVE FOR THOSE FRAMES!!!
> *


Yea those. Frames r bad I always wantwed to build one.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:36 PM~19955760
> *What's up everybody
> *


Wats up pjay.!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19955787
> *Yea those. Frames r bad I always wantwed to build one.
> *


YEAH BUT I WANT A BOYS FRAME TOO!!....WELL I GOT TWO BUT I DONT WANNA DO ANYTHING TO THEM TILL I GET THE TRIKE OUT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19955781
> *sup GT just got back from the new house still trying to get it all there man we got a lot of stuff lol
> *


N ULL BE GETTIN MORE SOON!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19955782
> *Yu know it.!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19955741
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up brother how r u


----------



## Fleetangel

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Fleetangel, LIL GOODTIMES CC, lesstime, darren_505, -GT- RAY

Q-VO DARREN!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:40 PM~19955821
> *N ULL BE GETTIN MORE SOON!
> *


really ? what ?

i kinda wish the swap meet was this week end i got hella bomba parts i dont need and some bikes/frames


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19955778
> *WUT U UP TO BRO???
> *


not much jus tryin to clean out all my shyt tryin to get rid of stuff i no longer need,,wat you up to


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:40 PM~19955831
> *
> *


GOODTIMES#1 TTT.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 10:42 PM~19955859
> *really ? what ?
> 
> i kinda wish the swap meet was this week end i got hella bomba parts i dont need and some bikes/frames
> *


SHHHH.........DO U HAVE A LOT OF STUFF FORSALE???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 10:43 PM~19955861
> *not much jus tryin to clean out all my shyt tryin to get rid of stuff i no longer need,,wat you up to
> *


DOIN A LIST OF WUT I NEED FOR MY PROJECT!


----------



## lesstime

always lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19955781
> *sup GT just got back from the new house still trying to get it all there man we got a lot of stuff lol
> *


How ur new house


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:43 PM~19955862
> *GOODTIMES#1 TTT.!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:38 PM~19955790
> *Wats up pjay.!!
> *


Just chilln seeing what I need to get gold plated n u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:38 PM~19955798
> *YEAH BUT I WANT A BOYS FRAME TOO!!....WELL I GOT TWO BUT I DONT WANNA DO ANYTHING TO THEM TILL I GET THE TRIKE OUT
> *


Whn u going to work on ur radical bike


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:45 PM~19955891
> *How ur new house
> *


lol a mess right now lol naw j/k lol 

we are allmost done getting every thing there i think one more load of bikes/parts and then one load of beds and dressers 
then it time to fix the garage up so i can get to work


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:46 PM~19955893
> *ALL THE WAY!!!
> *


Ay bro im sad rite now.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:48 PM~19955913
> *Ay bro im sad rite now.!!!
> *


HOW COME G??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:47 PM~19955908
> *Whn u going to work on ur radical bike
> *


RIGHT AFTER THE TRIKE BRO!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:45 PM~19955882
> *DOIN A LIST OF WUT I NEED FOR MY PROJECT!
> *


coo coo who do you usually go threw 4 parts


----------



## Fleetangel

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel, PRINCESS UNIQUE, lesstime, LIL GOODTIMES CC, orangecrush719


PRINCESS UNIQUE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 10:43 PM~19955861
> *not much jus tryin to clean out all my shyt tryin to get rid of stuff i no longer need,,wat you up to
> *


 U tryn to get rid of bike parts? Let me know if u got a flat twisted steering wheel. And I been good tryn to get the pirate bike ready for may


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 10:48 PM~19955912
> *lol a mess right now lol naw j/k lol
> 
> we are allmost done getting every thing there i think one more load of bikes/parts and then one load of beds and dressers
> then it time to fix the garage up so i can get to work
> *


 Damn that every guy dream is a garage I wish I had one..hahaha


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:50 PM~19955929
> *U tryn to get rid of bike parts? Let me know if u got a flat twisted steering wheel. And I been good tryn to get the pirate bike ready for may
> *


i dont got any steering wheels but i know a friend of mine has one he owes me for a frame so ill try and get that for you n hook u up :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 10:49 PM~19955925
> *coo coo who do you usually go threw 4 parts
> *


I USED TO GO WITH THE POORBOS...BUT HAVENT SEEN HIM LATELY...SO NOW I GO THROUGH DELGADOS BIKESHOP OR LESSTIME....HES A GOOD SELLR...BUT IMA GO WITH CUSTOM PARTS THIS TIME....JAGSTER


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:48 PM~19955919
> *HOW COME G??
> *


Aight cuz yesterday i got a new gold spring frm lesstime...and i was tryna unscrew that one long bolt to take out the spring but it was to tight so i tried really hard and it broke now i cant put my bike back togther


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:49 PM~19955928
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel, PRINCESS UNIQUE, lesstime, LIL GOODTIMES CC, orangecrush719
> PRINCESS UNIQUE IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


Yup hadn't been in here for awhile how's everyone doing


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:51 PM~19955943
> *Damn that every guy dream is a garage I wish I had one..hahaha
> *


the hard part is trying to fig out how i want to have it set up


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:52 PM~19955946
> *I USED TO GO WITH THE POORBOS...BUT HAVENT SEEN HIM LATELY...SO NOW I GO THROUGH DELGADOS BIKESHOP OR LESSTIME....HES A GOOD SELLR...BUT IMA GO WITH CUSTOM PARTS THIS TIME....JAGSTER
> *


 :thumbsup: that would be sick any ideas on a theme for it


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:49 PM~19955928
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: -GT- RAY, Fleetangel, PRINCESS UNIQUE, lesstime, LIL GOODTIMES CC, orangecrush719
> PRINCESS UNIQUE IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


Yup hadn't been in here for awhile how's everyone doing


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:52 PM~19955949
> *Aight cuz yesterday i got a new gold spring frm lesstime...and i was tryna unscrew that one long bolt to take out the spring but it was to tight so i tried really hard and it broke now i cant put my bike back togther
> *


I THINK I GOT AN EXTRA ONE!.....ILL GIVE IT TO U FOR FREE....UNESS U WANNA ORDER A NEW ONE FROM LESSTIME...I DONT THINK IS TOO EXPENSIVE....PROBABLY BETWEEN 5 TO 10 BUCKS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:46 PM~19955899
> *Just chilln seeing what I need to get gold plated n u
> *


Staring at my bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 10:51 PM~19955945
> *i dont got any steering wheels but i know a friend of mine has one he owes me for a frame so ill try and get that for you n hook u up :biggrin:
> *


Cool thank u just let me know. What else do u have that ur selln


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 10:53 PM~19955954
> *:thumbsup: that would be sick any ideas on a theme for it
> *


MY LIFESTYLE!!.....CARS BIKES GIRLS PARTY MONEY!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:52 PM~19955949
> *Aight cuz yesterday i got a new gold spring frm lesstime...and i was tryna unscrew that one long bolt to take out the spring but it was to tight so i tried really hard and it broke now i cant put my bike back togther
> *


awww man that sucks let me know if i can help bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:54 PM~19955972
> *I THINK I GOT AN EXTRA ONE!.....ILL GIVE IT TO U FOR FREE....UNESS U WANNA ORDER A NEW ONE FROM LESSTIME...I DONT THINK IS TOO EXPENSIVE....PROBABLY BETWEEN 5 TO 10 BUCKS
> *


Yea really....and i also need the circle thing it screws into cuz half the bOlt got stuck


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:52 PM~19955949
> *Aight cuz yesterday i got a new gold spring frm lesstime...and i was tryna unscrew that one long bolt to take out the spring but it was to tight so i tried really hard and it broke now i cant put my bike back togther
> *


 I might have an extra one for u


----------



## dee_5o5

I bet we are all staring at our bikes now? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 10:55 PM~19955986
> *awww man that sucks let me know if i can help bro
> *


Yeado yu know anyone who sells the long bolt and the circle thing it screws into.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 10:57 PM~19955995
> *I bet we are all staring at our bikes now? :biggrin:
> *


I CAN ONLY STARE AT MY HEADLIGHTS!!...ITS ON MY DESK!!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 10:52 PM~19955953
> *the hard part is trying to fig out how i want to have it set up
> *


Haha that's cool. How ur family r they happy


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:57 PM~19955992
> *I might have an extra one for u
> *


Kool...and i also need the circle thing it screws into
I'll pay like 5 to 10 cuz i know its not much


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:55 PM~19955980
> *Cool thank u just let me know. What else do u have that ur selln
> *


ya no prob ill give him a call tomarrow i got a girls frame thats already painted comes with brand new sprocket cranks head sets crank sets and some regular forks with a twisted crown :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 10:57 PM~19955995
> *I bet we are all staring at our bikes now? :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha how u been brother


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:57 PM~19955998
> *Yeado yu know anyone who sells the long bolt and the circle thing it screws into.???
> *


brand new bolt , ring , rubber washer 
15 shipped to your door


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 11:00 PM~19956014
> *Kool...and i also need the circle thing it screws into
> I'll pay like 5 to 10 cuz i know its not much
> *


Don't trip if I find one u can have it


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 10:59 PM~19956006
> *Haha that's cool. How ur family r they happy
> *


yes every one stoked


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 11:02 PM~19956033
> *Don't trip if I find one u can have it
> *


Thanks man


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:02 PM~19956028
> *brand new bolt , ring , rubber washer
> 15 shipped to your door
> *


I'll get back wit yu on that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 24 2011, 11:00 PM~19956018
> *ya no prob ill give him a call tomarrow i got a girls frame thats already painted comes with brand new sprocket cranks head sets crank sets and some regular forks with a twisted crown  :biggrin:
> *


 Damn that is tight bike ur selln but no money right nolw for another bike I got my 2 bikes I'm addn on to and buildn the elco..


----------



## dee_5o5

Been good, going to do some work to my bike this weekn, got some new ideas. Dreamcatcher spocket, spare tire and mirrors and if I have time a custom fender for the front.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 11:05 PM~19956050
> *I'll get back wit yu on that
> *


cool it will be a week befor i get it to me then 3-4 day to you if you cant find one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 11:06 PM~19956060
> *Been good, going to do some work to my bike this weekn, got some new ideas. Dreamcatcher spocket, spare tire and mirrors and if I have time a custom fender for the front.
> *


DAMNNN ALL THAT ALREADY????


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:06 PM~19956061
> *cool  it will be a week befor i get it to me then 3-4 day to you if you cant find one
> *


Alight koo...i'll let yu know


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 10:58 PM~19956001
> *I CAN ONLY STARE AT MY HEADLIGHTS!!...ITS ON MY DESK!!!LOL
> *


you can stare at SSHHHH for me cuz i cant from here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:03 PM~19956037
> *yes every one stoked
> *


I got questin my frined is bringin the money for tha parts this weekn for that list I sent u. How long would it take for those parts to come.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:07 PM~19956074
> *you can stare at SSHHHH for me cuz i cant from here
> *


ITS RIGHT NEXT TO MY FRAME!!...  

ILL B SEEN IT ON SATURDAY AGAIN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

Havnt do it yet but this weekn I will also got a full custom bike I need to paint


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 11:08 PM~19956080
> *I got questin my frined is bringin the money for tha parts this weekn for that list I sent u. How long would it take for those parts to come.
> *


take about a week to me the 3-4 days to you unless you/he want to pay for faster shipping


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 11:10 PM~19956089
> *Havnt do it yet but this weekn I will also got a full custom bike I need to paint
> *


IS IT YOURS TOO??? :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 11:09 PM~19956084
> *ITS RIGHT NEXT TO MY FRAME!!...
> 
> ILL B SEEN IT ON SATURDAY AGAIN!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is there any updates? sneek peeks to my phone??? :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 11:06 PM~19956060
> *Been good, going to do some work to my bike this weekn, got some new ideas. Dreamcatcher spocket, spare tire and mirrors and if I have time a custom fender for the front.
> *


That's going to look tight u got any pics of ur bike


----------



## dee_5o5

Yeah it is, I'm making plexi glass fork handle bar spare tire kit and sissy bar for it.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:12 PM~19956102
> *is there any updates? sneek peeks to my phone??? :happysad:
> *


I ALWAYS FORGET TO TAKE PICS!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 11:13 PM~19956111
> *Yeah it is, I'm making plexi glass fork handle bar spare tire kit and sissy bar for it.
> *


DAMN WUT COLORR U PAINTING IT?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 11:13 PM~19956113
> *I ALWAYS FORGET TO TAKE PICS!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


ok ill remind you lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:14 PM~19956119
> *ok ill remind you  lol
> *


SATURDAY PLEASE!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 11:15 PM~19956127
> *SATURDAY PLEASE!! :biggrin:
> *


trust me i want to see it bad you will be reminded lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:10 PM~19956094
> *take about a week to me the 3-4 days to you unless you/he want to pay for faster shipping
> *


Alright that's cool right there along I get them b4 march 13 for the bike show


----------



## dee_5o5

purple pink and maybe.silver or leafing?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:16 PM~19956131
> *trust me i want to see it bad  you will be reminded lol
> *


I HOPE I WONT FORGET WITHOUT U REMINDING ME!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 11:16 PM~19956132
> *Alright that's cool right there along I get them b4 march 13 for the bike show
> *


ok cool the sooner i get the $ the faster i can get we always want to make sure that i have it all in stock from the warehouse that way theres no backorded parts


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 11:17 PM~19956137
> *purple pink and maybe.silver or leafing?
> *


OH THATS GONNA LOOK TIGHT!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: orangecrush719, -GT- RAY, lesstime, darren_505, LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel

Goodnight goodtimers.....im out got school tmrw.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 11:18 PM~19956149
> *I HOPE I WONT FORGET WITHOUT U REMINDING ME!!
> *


lol youll forget your phone lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 PM~19956157
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: orangecrush719, -GT- RAY, lesstime, darren_505, LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel
> 
> Goodnight goodtimers.....im out got school tmrw.
> *


GNITE!!...BRING UP THOSE A+'s


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:18 PM~19956150
> *ok cool the sooner i get the $ the faster i can get we always want to make sure that i have it all in stock from the warehouse that way theres no backorded parts
> *


Alright cool thank u. Do u have an front head light with a visor I need a use one to get engraved


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 11:24 PM~19956180
> *Alright cool thank u. Do u have an front head light with a visor I need a use one to get engraved
> *


no used ones right now sorry


----------



## dee_5o5

As soon as there any progress all show you guys pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 PM~19956158
> *lol youll forget  your phone lol
> *


THAT NEVER HAPPENS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 PM~19956157
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: orangecrush719, -GT- RAY, lesstime, darren_505, LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel
> 
> Goodnight goodtimers.....im out got school tmrw.
> *


Peace out gt up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 11:25 PM~19956193
> *As soon as there any progress all show you guys pics. :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 11:25 PM~19956194
> *THAT NEVER HAPPENS!!!
> *


ok cool


----------



## dee_5o5

Maybe this weekn all have some progress?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 24 2011, 11:28 PM~19956222
> *Maybe this weekn all have some progress?
> *


R U GOING TO THE AZ SHOW???


----------



## lesstime

i pick up the new tranny,drive shaft and rear end on sat 


hey JR. you pop got and chrome for a 235 motor??? or any one you might know???


----------



## dee_5o5

Its a maybe now? But need to decided geting closer and closer. I hope so.


----------



## Fleetangel

THIS IS MY 10,000 POST!!



GT UP FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2011, 11:31 PM~19956261
> *THIS IS MY 10,000 POST!!
> GT UP FOR LIFE!!!
> *


congrats bro lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:33 PM~19956270
> *congrats bro lol
> *


THANX LOL!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 24 2011, 11:28 PM~19956235
> *i pick up the new tranny,drive shaft and rear end on sat
> 
> 
> hey JR. you pop got and chrome for a 235 motor??? or any one you might know???
> *


Ill see what my dad has I don't think he does. But when I go to pomona ill collect business cards for u there lots cheap prices but good chrome engine parts


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 11:38 PM~19956300
> *Ill see what my dad has I don't think he does. But when I go to pomona ill collect business cards for u there lots cheap prices but good chrome engine parts
> *


ok cool thanks 

am going to go nuts on putting it together befor spring comes now that i have some where i can play lol 
and i have a job lol


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 24 2011, 11:05 PM~19956059
> *Damn that is tight bike ur selln but no money right nolw for another bike I got my 2 bikes I'm addn on to and buildn the elco..
> *


ya i know what u mean im tryin to get my monte goin to so gota cut down on my projects


----------



## Fleetangel

AIGHT GTIMERS N FUTURE GTIMERS IM OUT FOR DA NITE!!!>..TALK TO Y'ALL LATER!!


----------



## lesstime

whats every one doing this week end ???


----------



## dee_5o5

Working on the bikes this weekn! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 25 2011, 12:12 PM~19959246
> *whats every one doing this week end ???
> *


JUST PARTY WITH THE GT FAMILY :biggrin: . ARE U GOING TO BE BUSY THIS WEEKN SO I CAN CALL U (NO ****)


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2011, 04:11 PM~19960728
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.  :biggrin:
> *


wuz good homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 25 2011, 06:03 PM~19961451
> *wuz good homie
> *


Nada just studyn n u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2011, 08:58 PM~19962705
> *Nada just studyn n u
> *


DOIN SOME LAUNDRY G'!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2011, 04:13 PM~19960740
> *JUST PARTY WITH THE GT FAMILY :biggrin: . ARE U GOING TO BE BUSY THIS WEEKN SO I CAN CALL U (NO ****)
> *


i work tomorrow from ten til five your time then just messing with the new house trying to find spots for every thing lol feel free to call me and time bro a break is always good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 25 2011, 09:03 PM~19962751
> *DOIN SOME LAUNDRY G'!
> *


Do mines next hahaha jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 25 2011, 09:15 PM~19962832
> *Wats up goodtimers
> *


What's up g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 25 2011, 10:02 PM~19963201
> *i work tomorrow from ten til five your time then just messing with the new house trying to find spots for every thing lol feel free to call me and time bro a break is always good
> *


Alright cool that why I was askn I didn't want to bug..but ill call u tomorow


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2011, 11:48 PM~19964046
> *What's up g
> *


Nuthin much just chillin
And yu.??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2011, 11:51 PM~19964061
> *Alright cool that why I was askn I didn't want to bug..but ill call u tomorow
> *


you cant bug me lol but yeah call me later and we can chat no ****


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

Hey guys whats up? going to go pick up ~Boys Envy~ today hopefully everything comes out right. :x: then gotta go take it to get clear on it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Feb 26 2011, 09:17 AM~19965480
> *Hey guys whats up? going to go pick up ~Boys Envy~ today hopefully everything comes out right. :x: then gotta go take it to get clear on it
> *


That was quick!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hope u goodtimers have a good weekn. And lesttim sorry if I didn't call for sure tomorow


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wat it dew goodtimers.???


----------



## lesstime

sup every one just got done for the night trying to clean the garage some got my bench built and put up 22ft of shelfing hung two bike need to get more hooks for more 

whats yall up to


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 26 2011, 11:32 PM~19970287
> *sup every one just got done for the night trying to clean the garage some got my bench built and put up 22ft of shelfing hung two  bike need to get more hooks for more
> 
> whats yall up to
> *


 NUTHING MUCH 
LISTENIN TO MUZIC
AND IMA BOUT TO GET 1000 POST


----------



## lesstime

nice i think am going to go get the new parts for the 52 tomorrow some time


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 26 2011, 11:35 PM~19970297
> *nice  i think am going to go get the new parts for the 52 tomorrow some time
> *


YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1000 POST!!!!!!!!!!!

OH REALLY THATS GEWD BRO...
IT SOUNDS LIKE YUR REALLY MOVING FAST ON THAT CAR


----------



## lesstime

trying hard to stay moving on it if o do get the stuff tomorrow i want to lay it out on the floor to see how much i have to mod the drive shaft if any i want to drive the damn thing on the freeway lol

congrats


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 26 2011, 11:38 PM~19970322
> *trying hard to stay moving on it if o do get the stuff tomorrow i want to lay it out on the floor to see how much i have to mod the drive shaft if any i want to drive the damn thing on the freeway lol
> 
> congrats
> *


YEA BRO DRIVING IT ON THE FREEWAY IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO...
CUZ YU DONT WANT IT TO BE A TRAILER QUEEN CUZ YU WONT EVEN BE ABLE TO DRIVE IT


----------



## lesstime

i really want to see what the hype is on this motor was told the guy put like 4k in it to rebuild it lot of power parts in it 



sup fleet i forgot this time


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd fleet and chicken


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 27 2011, 12:12 AM~19970512
> *Wats gewd fleet and chicken
> *


Q-VO LOKO


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 27 2011, 12:35 AM~19970601
> *Q-VO LOKO
> *


Nuthin much
And yu.???


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2011, 01:51 PM~19967157
> *That was quick!!!!
> *


i know i gots people hustlin on it


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2011, 01:51 PM~19967157
> *That was quick!!!!
> *


THE GUY WAS PRETTY CHILL WHEN I PICKED IT UP HE EVEN GAVE ME THE SKETCHES


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

WHATS UP MORNING FAMILY! WHATS EVERYONES PLANS FOR TODAY?


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOOD MORNIG GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sup every one well we got the stove no more pizza YAY 
then i move the trailer to the back bay of the garage and put the 52 in the front bay now i have to move some boxes so i can get some work done i hope oh and call about the new parts for the 52


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

FELLAS & LADIES I STILL HAVE THINGS FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## lesstime

what good every one am ready for bed


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 27 2011, 06:58 PM~19974788
> *what good every one am ready for bed
> *


long day less?


----------



## lesstime

very long and the week is just getting ready to start


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GT FAMILIA


----------



## dee_5o5

Here my new project, needs paint and some parts ect. In the works......


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WENT TO A CRUISE NIGHT LAST NIGHT


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:02 PM~19982759
> *I WENT TO A CRUISE NIGHT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep up the good work looking good


----------



## dee_5o5

Just got done laying the base coat on the new project today. Time for some designs.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 27 2011, 11:54 PM~19977688
> *Here my new project, needs paint and some parts ect. In the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat looks clean!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 28 2011, 11:29 AM~19980165
> *whats up GOOD TIMERS
> *


wuz up alex!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:02 PM~19982759
> *I WENT TO A CRUISE NIGHT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 07:16 PM~19983412
> *dat looks clean!
> *


Thanks, I put the purple on the bike today. Then I'm making more parts, one thing I need is a seat.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 28 2011, 07:27 PM~19983525
> *Thanks, I put the purple on the bike today. Then I'm making more parts, one thing I need is a seat.
> *


is it candy paint?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 27 2011, 11:54 PM~19977688
> *Here my new project, needs paint and some parts ect. In the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


project looks nice.. i like those forks.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Feb 28 2011, 11:29 AM~19980165
> *whats up GOOD TIMERS
> *


whats up g how u beem r u going to the bike show.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 07:29 PM~19983546
> *is it candy paint?
> *


whats up g.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 07:29 PM~19983546
> *is it candy paint?
> *


Nope, I'm not that good of a painter, but tomoro all post pics of it. Leting it dry now.


----------



## dee_5o5

A sprocket I did for my other bike, not yet finish with it tho.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:32 PM~19983570
> *whats up g.
> *


just chillin doog hbu?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 28 2011, 07:37 PM~19983630
> *A sprocket I did for my other bike, not yet finish with it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who taught u how to do them??? :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 28 2011, 07:37 PM~19983630
> *A sprocket I did for my other bike, not yet finish with it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKS TIGHT G.


----------



## dee_5o5

Thanks guys, my laddy does them, and she showed me how to to them.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:31 PM~19983555
> *project looks nice.. i like those forks.
> *


Thanks bro, them forks are off my dreamcatcher bike a while back ago. I'm going to make new ones, this time clear forks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 28 2011, 07:57 PM~19983848
> *Thanks guys, my laddy does them, and she showed me how to to them.
> *


dats tight!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 28 2011, 08:41 PM~19984418
> *Wats gewd everyone
> *


WUZ UP LIL RAY!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 08:49 PM~19984504
> *WUZ UP LIL RAY!
> *


Nuthin much....just getting up frm a nap


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:35 PM~19984979
> *Nuthin much....just getting up frm a nap
> *


u lucky!!....i have no time for a nap!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 09:46 PM~19985104
> *u lucky!!....i have no time for a nap!!!
> *


O really hahaha that sucks..
I dont know why but ive been sleeping alot lately when i come home frm skool..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:48 PM~19985141
> *O really hahaha that sucks..
> I dont know why but ive been sleeping alot lately when i come home frm skool..
> *


thats good tho!!!...its healthy to sleep longer


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 09:56 PM~19985209
> *thats good tho!!!...its healthy to sleep longer
> *


Yea hahaha i guese but my mom gets mad cuz she said i wont be able to sleep in the night.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:57 PM~19985226
> *Yea hahaha i guese but my mom gets mad cuz she said i wont be able to sleep in the night.!!!
> *


ohh then spend time on the bike!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 10:00 PM~19985253
> *ohh then spend time on the bike!!
> *


I would but its in pieces rite now


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 28 2011, 10:00 PM~19985261
> *I would but its in pieces rite now
> *


oh i see.... :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Yup .....so hows the trike.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 28 2011, 10:15 PM~19985399
> *Yup .....so hows the trike.???
> *


its gettin there g!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 10:17 PM~19985440
> *its gettin there g!
> *


Thats gewd, thats gewd


----------



## lesstime

sup every one just got done building the new dinner table and seats ,fixed the stove, and i got the new TRANNY/DRIVE SHAFT/REAR END for the 52 cant wait to start on it 

how was every ones monday


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 28 2011, 10:22 PM~19985496
> *sup every one just got done building the new dinner table and seats  ,fixed the stove, and i got  the new TRANNY/DRIVE SHAFT/REAR END  for the 52 cant wait to start on it
> 
> how was every ones monday
> *


its a lazy day today


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey everyone! hope the week goes by fast.. at least its tuesday  good news took boys envy & its booty kit to the guy on sunday & he sprayed clear on boys envy yesterday so hoping to get her back soon  she looks pretty


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:02 PM~19982759
> *I WENT TO A CRUISE NIGHT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS G YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START 2011 :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Feb 27 2011, 11:54 PM~19977688
> *Here my new project, needs paint and some parts ect. In the works......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PROJECT :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Mar 1 2011, 08:00 AM~19987530
> *hey everyone! hope the week goes by fast.. at least its tuesday  good news took boys envy & its booty kit to the guy on sunday & he sprayed clear on boys envy yesterday so hoping to get her back soon  she looks pretty
> *



YOU GO GIRL DONT LET NOTHING HOLD YOU DOWN :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 28 2011, 10:22 PM~19985496
> *sup every one just got done building the new dinner table and seats  ,fixed the stove, and i got  the new TRANNY/DRIVE SHAFT/REAR END  for the 52 cant wait to start on it
> 
> how was every ones monday
> *


I SENT THE GT RULES TO U :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 1 2011, 10:51 AM~19988551
> *CONGRATS G YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START 2011  :h5:
> *


THANKS CANT WAIT TO ALL THE SHOWS COME NEXT MONTH.,. HOW U BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 1 2011, 06:55 PM~19992144
> *
> *


WHY THE SAD FACE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 1 2011, 06:38 PM~19991990
> *
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 1 2011, 10:53 AM~19988564
> *YOU GO GIRL DONT LET NOTHING HOLD YOU DOWN :h5:
> *


thanks hotshot !  on my way to go pick up ~boys Envy~ right now cant wait to see that candy glow


----------



## lesstime

i came home all stoked to work on the car getting the new parts swaped over and the fing rear end is 6 inch smaller then the stock i was told by a few guy that it wil fit with no problems and it dont 
i even talk to these guys that made the conversion kit and they said it will work
http://hotrodworks.com/catalog/index.php?r...&product_id=110


----------



## dee_5o5

Here the new project, needs more work but thought I show you guys.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 1 2011, 07:30 PM~19992450
> *i came home all stoked to work on the car getting the new parts swaped over and the fing rear end is 6 inch smaller then the stock i was told by a few guy that it wil fit with no problems and it dont
> i even talk to these guys that made the conversion kit and they said it will work
> http://hotrodworks.com/catalog/index.php?r...&product_id=110
> *


If I'm correct its a good thing it short because when u put 13s rims it won't hit the femder. On my dad bomb when he had 13 it would always scratch and rub and couldn't put the skirts on with the orginal rear end I might be wrong I can give u my uncle number to talk to him. He knows a lot about bout old cars he from the gt bomb chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19993109
> *Here the new project, needs more work but thought I show you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Project looks nice g. What's. The next sstep U doing


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19994520
> *Project looks nice g. What's. The next sstep U doing
> *


Next step is lay some pink designs on it, then pin strips and clear.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2011, 07:06 PM~19992250
> *WHATS UP
> *


JUST CHILLIN G N U?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19993109
> *Here the new project, needs more work but thought I show you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2011, 04:20 PM~19991013
> *THANKS CANT WAIT TO ALL THE SHOWS COME NEXT MONTH.,. HOW U BEEN
> *


DAM TIME WENT BY FAST SHOWTIME IS ALMOST HERE. IVE BEEN OK I GUESS I SOLD ALL MY PARTS ON HOTSHOT TO THAT YOUNGSTER I HAD TOLD YOU ABOUT THE OTHER DAY.HAD TO PAY SOME HOUSE BILLS AND DAM THERE GOES MY FIRST PARTS  BUT ITS KOOL IF GOD LETS ME IM GOING TRY TO STEP IT UP TO FACE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Mar 1 2011, 07:28 PM~19992426
> *thanks hotshot !  on my way to go pick up ~boys Envy~ right now cant wait to see that candy glow
> *



YOUR VERY WELCOME.GOOD PEOPLE ALWAYS GET THE RIGHT THINGS IN LIFE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY 

DIVID,FLEET,LESSTIME,PAUL,POLLO,DARREN,BOYS ENVY AND WENDY :wave: HOPE YOU ALL ARE HAVEING A GREAT WEEK.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2011, 10:32 PM~19994502
> *If I'm correct its a good thing it short because when u put 13s rims it won't hit the femder. On my dad bomb when he had 13 it would always scratch and rub and couldn't put the skirts on with the orginal rear end I might be wrong I can give u my uncle number to talk to him. He knows a lot about bout old cars he from the gt bomb chapter
> *


yeah it would be nice if it is a little bit narrower but 6 inch the frame will sit on top of the drum brakes not good if i want to drive lol
i got a few guy from work looking to see if they know anyone that might have something that will work fingers crossed that one pops up fast 
but yeah pm the number and name of your uncle he might be able to help on what will fit or one of the bomba members


----------



## 55800

Wad up GOODTIMES... COLORADO checkin in!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up lesstime ill talk to my uncle tomorow see what's up


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 3 2011, 12:15 AM~20004365
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE ALL THE GOODTIMERS AT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

A pic of the spocket I made got bored so I put it on


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2011, 01:57 PM~20007678
> *WHERE ALL THE GOODTIMERS AT  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 3 2011, 03:15 PM~20008295
> *A pic of the spocket I made got bored so I put it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS LOOKS TIGHT. ARE U GOING TO ARIZONA WITH THAT BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 3 2011, 03:19 PM~20008315
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW ARE U


----------



## lesstime

sup every one it friday for me YAY


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2011, 05:32 PM~20009200
> *THATS LOOKS TIGHT. ARE U GOING TO ARIZONA WITH THAT BIKE.
> *


I hope I can make it there with the bike both of them.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 3 2011, 03:15 PM~20008295
> *A pic of the spocket I made got bored so I put it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass bro


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 06:10 PM~20009458
> *bad ass bro
> *


Thanks bro, more updates soon with the bikes soon


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20009484
> *Thanks bro, more updates soon with the bikes soon
> *


cool am about to go work in the garage now hope i can come up with a new pic :happysad:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 06:17 PM~20009524
> *cool am about to go work in the garage now hope i can come up with a new pic  :happysad:
> *


A new pic would be nice!! Like to see what you working on :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 05:44 PM~20009284
> *sup every one it friday for me YAY
> *


errrr im still stuck in thursday :angry: hahah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 3 2011, 06:05 PM~20009421
> *I hope I can make it there with the bike both of them.
> *


that be cool homie ill be out there..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 3 2011, 06:22 PM~20009561
> *A new pic would be nice!! Like to see what you working on :0
> *


errrrr i didnt get much done lol i did get some work done lol but i cant post any pics cus they not my parts i worked on to night am going to finsh them tomorrow after i drop off the kids at school and hope am done before lunch so i can work on something new ,i need to hit my work sometime tomorrow to get some metal :biggrin: that they selling for .25cent a pound lol
but heres a pic not much


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 09:12 PM~20011057
> *errrrr i didnt get much done lol i did get some work done lol  but i cant post any pics cus they not my parts i worked on to night am going to finsh them tomorrow after i drop off the kids at school and hope am done before lunch so i can work on something new ,i need to hit my work sometime tomorrow to get some metal  :biggrin: that they selling for .25cent a pound lol
> but heres a pic  not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang you made that!! Nice!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: 
i making a set of parts with them then another set of parts with something under cover then a bracket for paul jr then i have like 8-10 bikes for me and the kids and wife


----------



## dee_5o5

Thats nice, wish I had that much, I made one for my brother inlaw a while back too. I had one that I made and some way it got left outside and got stollen. Only had it for a less than a month.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2011, 06:39 PM~20009663
> *that be cool homie ill be out there..
> *


Hope I make it there so I can meet you.


----------



## lesstime

i dont want this many but i cant let go of them


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone....
Hows everyones thursday night.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2011, 01:56 PM~20007670
> *WHATS UP G
> *


JUST GETTIN READY TO WORK ON THE TRIKE N U?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 09:40 PM~20011324
> *i dont want this many but i cant let go of them
> *


I do need a seat? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20011379
> *I do need a seat? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what kind? i might have one or i can get a brand new china


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 3 2011, 09:49 PM~20011363
> *Wats gewd everyone....
> Hows everyones thursday night.???
> *


WUZ GOOD!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 3 2011, 09:49 PM~20011363
> *Wats gewd everyone....
> Hows everyones thursday night.???
> *


WUZ GOOD!


----------



## lesstime

sup fleet


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 09:52 PM~20011389
> *what kind? i might have one or i can get a brand new china
> *


Just any old banna seat, knowing me all tear it up and re upolister it myself


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 3 2011, 09:52 PM~20011390
> *WUZ GOOD!
> *


Nuthin much
Just chillin wit my pops


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 3 2011, 09:56 PM~20011407
> *Just any old banna seat, knowing me all tear it up and re upolister it myself
> *


i think i got a schwinn one ill look tomorrow and get a pic


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 10:01 PM~20011430
> *i think i got a schwinn one ill look tomorrow and get a pic
> *


Cool, lmk bro


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2011, 10:01 PM~20011429
> *What's up goodtimers.
> *


sup bro


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2011, 05:33 PM~20009203
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW ARE U
> *


im good bro how bout u ..oh ya congrats on your win


----------



## lesstime

jr call me tomorrow any time its my sat


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 09:54 PM~20011396
> *sup fleet
> *


q-vo g'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 10:56 PM~20011682
> *jr call me tomorrow any time  its my sat
> *


Alright Ill give u a call after work


----------



## lesstime

bout to hit the sack NO **** been a long day got home from work and worked on bigrubbs parts trying to get them done by tomorrow and finsh up more parts for the pixie so i can send to get plated when i send his parts out


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 3 2011, 11:08 PM~20011820
> *Alright Ill give u a call after work
> *


ok cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 3 2011, 09:49 PM~20011363
> *Wats gewd everyone....
> Hows everyones thursday night.???
> *


What's up gt ray


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 3 2011, 09:49 PM~20011368
> *JUST GETTIN READY TO WORK ON THE TRIKE N U?
> *


 Tryn to get some ideals for the pirate bike. How the trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 3 2011, 10:45 PM~20011568
> *im good bro how bout u ..oh ya congrats on your win
> *


I been good just chilln with the family. And thanks g


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by darren_505+Mar 3 2011, 03:15 PM~20008295-->
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of the spocket I made got bored so I put it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE YOUR IDEA'S BRO.GREAT JOB
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 09:12 PM~20011057
> *errrrr i didnt get much done lol i did get some work done lol  but i cant post any pics cus they not my parts i worked on to night am going to finsh them tomorrow after i drop off the kids at school and hope am done before lunch so i can work on something new ,i need to hit my work sometime tomorrow to get some metal  :biggrin: that they selling for .25cent a pound lol
> but heres a pic  not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU THE MEN LESS :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING FAMILY AND FRIENDS.HAPPY FRIDAY :wave:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:31 PM~19983562
> *whats up g how u beem r u going to the bike show.
> *


When is it g


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 28 2011, 06:17 PM~19983420
> *wuz up alex!!!!!
> *


not much u g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 4 2011, 10:28 AM~20014316
> *When is it g
> *



MARCH 13 NEXT WEEK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 4 2011, 07:49 AM~20013422
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILY AND FRIENDS.HAPPY FRIDAY  :wave:
> *



WHATS GOOD BROTHER I MIGHT BE GOING TO THE LRM TEXAS SHOW. MY BABY MOMMA SAID IF IM GOOD BOY SHE WILL PAY FOR THE TRIP... :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 02:01 PM~20015500
> *:biggrin:
> WHATS GOOD BROTHER I MIGHT BE GOING TO THE LRM TEXAS SHOW. MY BABY MOMMA SAID IF IM GOOD BOY SHE WILL PAY FOR THE TRIP... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Stop by new mexico and check let me see your bikes on your way down there.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 02:01 PM~20015500
> *:biggrin:
> WHATS GOOD BROTHER I MIGHT BE GOING TO THE LRM TEXAS SHOW. MY BABY MOMMA SAID IF IM GOOD BOY SHE WILL PAY FOR THE TRIP... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHER.WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE CALI IN THE HOUSE :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 4 2011, 03:08 PM~20015878
> *Stop by new mexico and check let me see your bikes on your way down there.
> *


I THINK IM HEADING OUT THERE TO. MY DAD BEEN TALKN ABOUT IT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 4 2011, 03:40 PM~20016065
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHER.WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE CALI IN THE HOUSE :x:
> *


I KNOW WHEN SHE TOLD ME SHE WANTED TO GO ON A FAMILY VACATION WITH THE BABY I SAID TEXAS. BECAUSE THAT WHERE ALL THE BAD ASS BIKES ARE AT.. SO I CANT WAIT BUT IM GOING TO HELP HER OUT... MAYBE SEND MY BIKE OUT THERE AND TAKE THE TRAIN OR A PLANE AND RENT A CAR OR SOMETHING.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 04:09 PM~20016255
> *I THINK IM HEADING OUT THERE TO. MY DAD BEEN TALKN ABOUT IT..
> *


That would be cool, look forward to meeting you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 3 2011, 11:11 PM~20011844
> *ok cool
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 12:21 AM~20012328
> *Tryn to get some ideals for the pirate bike. How the trike
> *


MIGHT FINISH IT SONN THAN WUT I EXPECTED....IM JUST GONNA MAKE IT A QUICK BUILD....NOTHING FANCY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 4 2011, 10:34 AM~20014344
> *not much u g
> *


READY FOR THE SHOWS??? :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sup every one


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 12:19 AM~20012320
> *What's up gt ray
> *


Wats gewd bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 4 2011, 07:03 PM~20017344
> *sup every one
> *


wus up sparky!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 4 2011, 06:07 PM~20016960
> *MIGHT FINISH IT SONN THAN WUT I EXPECTED....IM JUST GONNA MAKE IT A QUICK BUILD....NOTHING FANCY!
> *


That's going to be tight. U need help with anything to get that bike out.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 4 2011, 07:03 PM~20017344
> *sup every one
> *


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 4 2011, 07:21 PM~20017462
> *WAZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


What's up david ready for next week :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 4 2011, 08:16 PM~20017856
> *Wats gewd bro
> *


Just chilln. Hey r u guys rolln to that bike show next weeekn


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 09:32 PM~20018433
> *Just chilln. Hey r u guys rolln to that bike show next weeekn
> *


Idk where at.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 4 2011, 11:21 PM~20019531
> *Idk where at.???
> *


In east la


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 4 2011, 05:26 PM~20017068
> *READY FOR THE SHOWS??? :biggrin:
> *


yah i got more things for my bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 4 2011, 11:21 PM~20019531
> *Idk where at.???
> *


In east lai


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 12:58 PM~20015477
> *MARCH 13 NEXT WEEK
> *


idk if I can get a ride yah I'll go g


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 5 2011, 12:05 AM~20019936
> *In east la
> *


Idk cuz we are hosting a cruise night next week


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

hey guys i just wanna say

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DADDY TODAY!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2011, 09:31 PM~20018417
> *What's up david ready for next week :biggrin:
> *


Yea could u give me the addres for the show.


----------



## lesstime

GOOD morning GT am of to work ill see ya around 230 300 today 
jr call me this afternoon and we can talk about that pm you sent me


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Mar 5 2011, 07:39 AM~20020786
> *hey guys i just wanna say
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DADDY TODAY!
> *


Have a good one pops


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 5 2011, 12:17 AM~20020036
> *Idk cuz we are hosting a cruise night next week
> *


Bike show on a Sunday.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 5 2011, 12:10 AM~20019985
> *idk if I can get a ride yah I'll go g
> *


I would get u but I'm already takn 2 bikes and other stuff. Hit up wendy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 5 2011, 07:55 AM~20020819
> *Yea could u give me the addres for the show.
> *


Here the address if u guys want we can meet up at my house and roll together. 


TIJUANA TIRE CENTER 3526 E.CESAR CHAVEZ AVE .LA.CA 90063


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2011, 08:07 AM~20020862
> *GOOD morning GT am of to work ill see ya around 230 300 today
> jr call me this afternoon and we can talk about that pm you sent me
> *


 Fo sure I give u a call today


----------



## lesstime

easy day at work home getting ready to bbq for my little girl b day party


----------



## lesstime

well that was fun lol 
had the fam over for mia bbq she got lots of stuff she wanted and is happy lol now we kicking back watching megamind on the new tv i got last night


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2011, 08:17 PM~20024403
> *well that was fun lol
> had the fam over for mia bbq she got lots of stuff she wanted and is happy lol  now we kicking back watching megamind on the new tv i got last night
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

supDARREN


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2011, 10:32 PM~20025255
> *supDARREN
> *


Been painting all day, tired now. All post pics tomoro of what I did to my project. What you doing?


----------



## lesstime

kicking back about to go to bed


----------



## 55800

got these if anyone intrested $115 shipped or trade for 12inch parts or metal work done on my frame


----------



## dee_5o5

Put some designs on the project yesterday, next step pin strips.


----------



## dee_5o5




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 6 2011, 10:54 AM~20027338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dogg u got some sick skills!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 6 2011, 11:28 AM~20027544
> *damn dogg u got some sick skills!!!
> *


Thanks bro, can't wait to do more work on it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 6 2011, 11:38 AM~20027586
> *Thanks bro, can't wait to do more work on it
> *


wuts next?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 6 2011, 11:55 AM~20027679
> *wuts next?
> *


Still got one side left to do thats the hard part lining them up strait, then pin strips and clear and make some custom parts. This thing to be tuff my first time doing pin strips. :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 6 2011, 12:00 PM~20027709
> *Still got one side left to do thats the hard part lining them up strait, then pin strips and clear and make some custom parts. This thing to be tuff my first time doing pin strips. :uh:
> *


damn good luck on that!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning goodtimers. We lookn good keep pushn to the fullest. All the projects are lookn good and all the members are addn on. Keep addn pics of our work to show people we are all about. Gt 4 life we don't die we multply


----------



## lesstime

whats everyone up to


----------



## lesstime




----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 06:35 PM~20029996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I you got the wheels on? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

YEAH BOI i just need to get two standerd off sey for the rear ether 15x7 or 14x7 standerd and a set of nice knock offs and it will look alot better the knock of that cme with these are beat up


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Mar 6 2011, 09:23 PM~20031447
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 07:39 PM~20030483
> *YEAH BOI i just need to get two standerd off sey for the rear ether 15x7 or 14x7 standerd and a set of nice knock offs  and it will look alot better the knock of that cme with these are beat up
> *


DEFINATELY 14S!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 07:39 PM~20030483
> *YEAH BOI i just need to get two standerd off sey for the rear ether 15x7 or 14x7 standerd and a set of nice knock offs  and it will look alot better the knock of that cme with these are beat up
> *


what yougot on the front?


----------



## lesstime

yea fleet 14's will be better but i can notch the rear to drop it down


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20031725
> *yea fleet 14's will be better but i can notch the rear to drop it down
> *


NICE NICE!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 6 2011, 09:47 PM~20031720
> *what yougot on the front?
> *


monsters lol but the price was sweet


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 6 2011, 09:49 PM~20031755
> *NICE NICE!!!
> *


a little bird told me that theres a pic that should show up on my phone real soon ?this true???


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 09:50 PM~20031769
> *monsters lol but the price was sweet
> *


look like 15x8s you get all 4 or just 2?


----------



## lesstime

15x7 just the 2  but hey if i put skirts on the reat and drop it down so you only see the white wall


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20031807
> *15x7 just the 2   but hey if i put skirts on the reat and drop it down so you only see the white wall
> *


 cool thay look good on there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 09:52 PM~20031778
> *a little bird told me that theres a pic that should show up on my phone real soon ?this true???
> *


IT MIGHT B TRUE!!!....WE'LL SEE TOMORROW


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 6 2011, 10:00 PM~20031881
> *IT MIGHT B TRUE!!!....WE'LL SEE TOMORROW
> *


 :happysad:  ok


----------



## MACULANT

:biggrin: AAA WAD UP GT MY NAME DION AND IM PROSPECTING NOW WANTED TO KUM BY SHO YALL MY PROJECTS FIRST IS A 63 SHWINN IM SURE YALL SEEN IT B4 JUS BOUGHT IT FROM MY BOY AJ HOPFULLY GUNNA HAVE IT REPAINTED HERE IN THA NEXT WEEK OR SO......

























NEXT IS A PIXIE SHWINN IM NOT SURE ON THA YEAR THINK IT IN THA 60S SUMWERE BUT HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE THIS UP AND GOIN HERE SOON TOO WANNA BUST EM BOTH OUT FOR CINCO BUT WILL SEE HOW THINGS GO BUT SHITY LUK FOWERED TO THIS AND CANT WAIT GUNNA BE HELL FUN..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 6 2011, 10:07 PM~20031961
> *:biggrin: AAA WAD UP GT MY NAME DION AND IM PROSPECTING NOW WANTED TO KUM BY SHO YALL MY PROJECTS FIRST IS A 63 SHWINN IM SURE YALL SEEN IT B4 JUS BOUGHT IT FROM MY BOY AJ HOPFULLY GUNNA HAVE IT REPAINTED HERE IN THA NEXT WEEK OR SO......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A PIXIE SHWINN IM NOT SURE ON THA YEAR THINK IT IN THA 60S SUMWERE BUT HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE THIS UP AND GOIN HERE SOON TOO WANNA BUST EM BOTH OUT FOR CINCO BUT WILL SEE HOW THINGS GO BUT SHITY LUK FOWERED TO THIS AND CANT WAIT GUNNA BE HELL FUN..... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME TO THE GT FAMILY!!!....COLORADO MAKIN MOVES!!!....IM FLEET FROM THE VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER!!!....ANY HELP U NEED JUST ASK!.....


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 6 2011, 10:07 PM~20031961
> *:biggrin: AAA WAD UP GT MY NAME DION AND IM PROSPECTING NOW WANTED TO KUM BY SHO YALL MY PROJECTS FIRST IS A 63 SHWINN IM SURE YALL SEEN IT B4 JUS BOUGHT IT FROM MY BOY AJ HOPFULLY GUNNA HAVE IT REPAINTED HERE IN THA NEXT WEEK OR SO......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A PIXIE SHWINN IM NOT SURE ON THA YEAR THINK IT IN THA 60S SUMWERE BUT HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE THIS UP AND GOIN HERE SOON TOO WANNA BUST EM BOTH OUT FOR CINCO BUT WILL SEE HOW THINGS GO BUT SHITY LUK FOWERED TO THIS AND CANT WAIT GUNNA BE HELL FUN..... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GT up :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MACULANT

HELL YEA KOO BRO...YEA TIME TO PUT COLORADO ON THA MAP HOMIE SO WE DOIN WHA WE CAN U KNO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 6 2011, 11:34 PM~20032130
> *GT up  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



I LIKE YOUR AVATAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 6 2011, 10:36 PM~20032153
> *I LIKE YOUR AVATAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


gota change it now ass hole lol


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 6 2011, 11:47 PM~20032259
> *gota change it now ass hole lol
> *


HAHA CALM DOWN LIL BUDDY IM TAKE GUD CARE OF IT HAHA :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 6 2011, 11:08 PM~20032428
> *HAHA CALM DOWN LIL BUDDY IM TAKE GUD CARE OF IT HAHA  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: 













you better or imma have to repo that shyt :rofl:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 7 2011, 12:15 AM~20032475
> *:uh:
> you better or imma have to repo that shyt :rofl:
> *


 :buttkick: :rofl: :no:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2011, 06:35 PM~20029996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ride. U should get some 13s with some white walls or cross bars big white walls


----------



## lesstime

thanks i want some spider cap and fat W/W's soon i hope 


came home sick today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 6 2011, 10:07 PM~20031961
> *:biggrin: AAA WAD UP GT MY NAME DION AND IM PROSPECTING NOW WANTED TO KUM BY SHO YALL MY PROJECTS FIRST IS A 63 SHWINN IM SURE YALL SEEN IT B4 JUS BOUGHT IT FROM MY BOY AJ HOPFULLY GUNNA HAVE IT REPAINTED HERE IN THA NEXT WEEK OR SO......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT IS A PIXIE SHWINN IM NOT SURE ON THA YEAR THINK IT IN THA 60S SUMWERE BUT HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE THIS UP AND GOIN HERE SOON TOO WANNA BUST EM BOTH OUT FOR CINCO BUT WILL SEE HOW THINGS GO BUT SHITY LUK FOWERED TO THIS AND CANT WAIT GUNNA BE HELL FUN..... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What's up welcome to the gt family. You got nice bike homie. My name is paul jr east la chapter u got any question about the gt bike club pm or hit me 323 919 3401


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 5 2011, 09:54 AM~20021592
> *I would get u but I'm already takn 2 bikes and other stuff. Hit up wendy
> *


yah I'll talk to her today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 7 2011, 10:36 AM~20034710
> *yah I'll talk to her today
> *


 Are you guys going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20034675
> *thanks i want some spider cap and fat W/W's soon i hope
> came home sick today
> *


Try to get pics of the hood caps u want so I can show my uncle.to get u a deal

And damn that sucks.I hate gettn sick


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 7 2011, 09:38 AM~20034716
> *Are you guys going
> *


idk i'll tell her today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 7 2011, 10:45 AM~20034774
> *idk i'll tell her today
> *


What u been up to g


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 7 2011, 10:05 AM~20034883
> *What u been up to g
> *


nada just looking 4 work g


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 7 2011, 11:34 AM~20034697
> *What's up welcome to the gt family. You got nice bike homie. My name is paul jr east la chapter u got any question about the gt bike club pm or hit me 323 919 3401
> *


KOO THANKS BRO GLAD TO BEPART OF THA FAM :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

just woke up a few mins ago man my head is pounding


----------



## David Cervantes

Was up family :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 7 2011, 11:21 AM~20035023
> *nada just looking 4 work g
> *


thats cool. g. how the green bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers.


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 7 2011, 04:47 PM~20037719
> *thats cool. g. how the green bike.
> *


I got the diplay done n add other things to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 7 2011, 11:31 PM~20039390
> *I got the diplay done n add other things to it
> *



Post pics


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 7 2011, 10:47 PM~20039554
> *Post pics
> *


idk how to post pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 7 2011, 11:58 PM~20039669
> *idk how to post pics
> *


1.add reply
2.on ur right side under the lil faces click on IMAGE UPLOADER
3.click BROWSE it will take u to ur pictures fike on ur computer
4.select a pic just click on it
5. And then after push UPLOAD
6. Highlight and copy the words and paste it when u right on this.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD MORNING FAM.LOOKING GOOD ON THOSE PROJECTS.ONE TEAM ONE DREAM AND WELCOME TO THE NEW PROPECTS IM WOODY JUST A GTIMERS BEST FRIEND :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 8 2011, 08:22 AM~20041269
> *GOOD MORNING FAM.LOOKING GOOD ON THOSE PROJECTS.ONE TEAM ONE DREAM AND WELCOME TO THE NEW PROPECTS IM WOODY JUST A GTIMERS BEST FRIEND :wave:
> *


What's up woody.. u know what's up gt takn over :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2011, 08:32 AM~20041324
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


What's up


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2011, 07:22 AM~20041260
> *1.add reply
> 2.on ur right side under the lil faces click on IMAGE UPLOADER
> 3.click BROWSE it will take u to ur pictures fike on ur computer
> 4.select a pic just click on it
> 5. And then after push UPLOAD
> 6. Highlight and copy the words and paste it when u right on this.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ok I'll try it g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 8 2011, 12:35 PM~20042932
> *ok I'll try it g
> *


Alright cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

all GOODTIMERS is invited to my 21 bday this Saturday from 4pm to ??? At my house pm me if u don't know where my house at. Byob


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2011, 12:28 PM~20042902
> *What's up woody.. u know what's up gt takn over  :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR YOU GOT THAT RIGHT.GT DONT GOT TIME TO PLAY GAMES.ITS YOU IN IT TO WIN IT GT TO THE FULLEST


----------



## big al 909

Sup Goodtimers found a cool website for old schwinn catalogs and brochures. Click on the catalog years and use the arrows at the top of the page to get to the year you are looking for. I found some cool pics for my build, have fun.

http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## lesstime

nice site AL
working on you stuff right now


----------



## big al 909

cool bro, no worries


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2011, 08:22 AM~20041260
> *1.add reply
> 2.on ur right side under the lil faces click on IMAGE UPLOADER
> 3.click BROWSE it will take u to ur pictures fike on ur computer
> 4.select a pic just click on it
> 5. And then after push UPLOAD
> 6. Highlight and copy the words and paste it when u right on this.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


nice write up right click save lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2011, 01:49 PM~20043359
> *all GOODTIMERS is invited to my 21 bday this Saturday from 4pm to ??? At my house pm me if u don't know where my house at. Byob
> *


damn i want to go


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 8 2011, 06:02 PM~20045225
> *cool bro, no worries
> *


what you been up too?


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 8 2011, 06:05 PM~20045254
> *what you been up too?
> *


Just looking for work got laid off a couple of weeks ago. But I got a couple of interviews already so we will see. :x: Keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 6 2011, 10:50 AM~20027319
> *Put some designs on the project yesterday, next step pin strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 8 2011, 03:38 PM~20044096
> *YES SIR YOU GOT THAT RIGHT.GT DONT GOT TIME TO PLAY GAMES.ITS YOU IN IT TO WIN IT GT TO THE FULLEST
> *


THATS RIGHT GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 8 2011, 06:04 PM~20045240
> *damn i want to go
> *


take the bus bro its cheap.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 8 2011, 06:23 PM~20045422
> *Just looking for work got laid off a couple of weeks ago. But I got a couple of interviews already so we will see.  :x: Keepin my fingers crossed
> *


keep ur head up. i hope those interview goes good


----------



## lesstime

@ AL damn that sucks sorry to hear but keep your head up and pray and we will do the same for ya bro good luck 


@ JR thats hella slow it take me hella days to get there i reather drive the buick down but the damn gas keeps going up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 8 2011, 07:13 PM~20045738
> *@ AL damn that sucks sorry to hear but keep your head up and pray and we will do the same for ya bro  good luck
> @ JR thats hella slow it take me hella days to get there i reather drive the buick down  but the damn gas keeps going up
> *


how much is gas there,


----------



## lesstime

3.33 on up


----------



## lesstime

on a good note i fig out a way to use the rear end i got on the 52 
and i can run 14x7 rev all the way around  and still have room for skirts and side to side


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2011, 01:49 PM~20043359
> *all GOODTIMERS is invited to my 21 bday this Saturday from 4pm to ??? At my house pm me if u don't know where my house at. Byob
> *


partyyy time!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 8 2011, 06:29 PM~20045466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuz up troubles!!nicepic!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 7 2011, 11:31 PM~20039390
> *I got the diplay done n add other things to it
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 8 2011, 11:30 PM~20048087
> *Wats gewd everyone.!!!!
> *


Q-VO G!....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 8 2011, 11:32 PM~20048103
> *Q-VO G!....
> *


Nuthin much just chillin watching tv


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 8 2011, 11:34 PM~20048121
> *Nuthin much just chillin watching tv
> *


R U GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## BIGRUBE644

got this for sell 850 ingrave by hernan.. will post better pictures later..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 8 2011, 11:39 PM~20048152
> *R U GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Mybe not cuz we hosting a cruise nite on saturday


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 8 2011, 11:43 PM~20048192
> *Mybe not cuz we hosting a cruise nite on saturday
> *


ORALE....I MIGHT TAKE MY TRIKE....IDK YET


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 8 2011, 11:45 PM~20048214
> *ORALE....I MIGHT TAKE MY TRIKE....IDK YET
> *


O really .!!!! 
If yu do take pics.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 8 2011, 11:51 PM~20048248
> *O really .!!!!
> If yu do take pics.!!!!
> *


FOR SURE!


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 8 2011, 11:53 PM~20048268
> *FOR SURE!
> *


Goodluck


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 8 2011, 07:14 PM~20045755
> *3.33 on up
> *



All u guys r lucky 4 dollars here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## 55800

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 05:17 PM~20053165
> *TTT
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 05:18 PM~20053171
> *WHATS UP HOMIE.
> *


not much bro tryin to find some parts for my 12" didnt realize how hard it is :uh: ...wat u up to big dog


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 05:30 PM~20053265
> *not much bro tryin to find some parts for my 12" didnt realize how hard it is  :uh: ...wat u up to big dog
> *


just here at work makn phone calls for the pirate bike so i make it look better,,, did u talk to lesstime for ur 12 inch.. what parts do u need.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 05:34 PM~20053291
> *just here at work makn phone calls for the pirate bike so i make it look better,,, did u talk to lesstime for ur 12 inch.. what parts do u need.
> *


YA I TALKED TO HIM MY FRAME IS ON ITS WAY TO HIM FOR SOME MODS BUT AS FOR PARTS I NEED A SISSY BAR,TINY HANDLE BARS,CRANK,SPROCKET LITTLE THINGS LIKE THAT...WHATS THE PLANS FOR YOUR PIRATE BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 05:39 PM~20053319
> *YA I TALKED TO HIM MY FRAME IS ON ITS WAY TO HIM FOR SOME MODS BUT AS FOR PARTS I NEED A SISSY BAR,TINY HANDLE BARS,CRANK,SPROCKET LITTLE THINGS LIKE THAT...WHATS THE PLANS FOR YOUR PIRATE BIKE
> *



how come u dont shop some parts up and do it ur self. lesstime good at all that stuff to..

and addn engravn and waitn for my forks to be done. not going all balls out to after summer for vegas.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

hey yall whats good 

thanks JR
heres the handle bars for T4's PIXIE 









if anyone need parts made that are not to crazy let me know ill do my best to make what you want at low prices  
i have welder ,torch, plasma cutter(hand cuts only)and vise lol


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 9 2011, 06:28 PM~20053686
> *hey yall whats good
> 
> thanks JR
> heres the handle bars for T4's PIXIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone need parts made that are not to crazy let me know ill do my best to make what you want at low prices
> i have welder ,torch, plasma cutter(hand cuts only)and vise lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks david hows your week?


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 9 2011, 06:37 PM~20053756
> *thanks david  hows your week?
> *


good yours


----------



## lesstime

started like crap but now its better


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 05:42 PM~20053346
> *how come u dont shop some parts up and do it ur self. lesstime good at all that stuff to..
> 
> and addn engravn and waitn for my forks to be done. not going all balls out to after summer for vegas..  :biggrin:
> *


thats wats up i hope i can make it to vegas this year hope to show but if not ill definitly go to hold it down 4 GT....who does your engraven?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 10:27 PM~20055840
> *thats wats up i hope i can make it to vegas this year hope to show but if not ill definitly go to hold it down 4 GT....who does your engraven?
> *


I'm going to go with miguel good work and good prices. He did queen of the street


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 10:30 PM~20055866
> *I'm going to go with miguel good work and good prices. He did queen of the street
> *


coo coo wats his rates??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 10:31 PM~20055876
> *coo coo wats his rates??
> *


I'm not u will need to talk to him about it.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 10:44 PM~20056027
> *Wats gewd everyone
> *


What's up g.


----------



## BigVics58

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 10:59 PM~20056191
> *What's up g.
> *


Nuthin much just listenin to muzik


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 9 2011, 11:00 PM~20056217
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wats gewd bakersfield


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:02 PM~20056232
> *Wats gewd bakersfield
> *


jus keepin busy bro :biggrin: hows things in the IE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 9 2011, 11:19 PM~20056361
> *jus keepin busy bro  :biggrin: hows things in the IE
> *


Pretty gewd...
We all been working on our bikes and cars all daya of the week


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:01 PM~20056227
> *Nuthin much just listenin to muzik
> *


That's cool r u going to get those parts


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 11:33 PM~20056462
> *That's cool r u going to get those parts
> *


Um did yu find out how much for shiiping


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: -GT- RAY, orangecrush719, Fleetangel

Wats gewd players!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:36 PM~20056484
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, orangecrush719, Fleetangel
> 
> Wats gewd players!!!!
> *


wats good homies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:34 PM~20056473
> *Um did yu find out how much for shiiping
> *


 Send me 6 buvk for shippn ill pay for what ever the rest will cost


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:35 PM~20056475
> *
> *


What's up g


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 11:39 PM~20056518
> *wats good homies
> *


Nuthin much


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:36 PM~20056484
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -GT- RAY, orangecrush719, Fleetangel
> 
> Wats gewd players!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 11:40 PM~20056522
> *Send me 6 buvk for shippn ill pay for what ever the rest will cost
> *


How bout $25 even.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20056540
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wat yu been up too gangsta.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20056535
> *What's up g
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM PICKIN UP SOME GOODIES FOR THE TRIKE!....HBU???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:43 PM~20056552
> *How bout $25 even.??
> *


 Yea that's cool ill pm u my address


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up ONEOFAKIND


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:44 PM~20056564
> *Wat yu been up too gangsta.???
> *


GETTIN EVERYTHING READY FOR SUNDAY!....WBU?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 11:45 PM~20056571
> *Yea that's cool ill pm u my address
> *


Koo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:44 PM~20056567
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM PICKIN UP SOME GOODIES FOR THE TRIKE!....HBU???
> *


 What kind of goodies if u don't mind me askn... :biggrin: and just here layn down chilln bored


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:46 PM~20056580
> *GETTIN EVERYTHING READY FOR SUNDAY!....WBU?
> *


Just bought sum parts pjay hahahaha.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 11:47 PM~20056583
> *What kind of goodies if u don't mind me askn... :biggrin: and just here layn down chilln bored
> *


I PICKED UP THE TRIKEKIT AND WENT TO DROP OFF MY SEATFOR UPHOLSTERY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:47 PM~20056584
> *Just bought sum parts pjay hahahaha.!!!!
> *


THATS COOL!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:48 PM~20056590
> *THATS COOL!
> *


Yup yup yu know.!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20056538
> *Nuthin much
> *


hows the bike comin


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20056540
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat u up 2 fleet


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 11:51 PM~20056606
> *hows the bike comin
> *


Its on hold rite now cuz the long bolt that runs through the spring broke as well as the circle thing it screws into..also needing the rubber piece too


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 11:52 PM~20056608
> *wat u up 2 fleet
> *


JUST CHILLIN N U?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:54 PM~20056619
> *Its on hold rite now cuz the long bolt that runs through the spring broke as well as the circle thing it screws into..also needing the rubber piece too
> *


dam i hate wen that shyt happens snapped on me at the denver super last year i was super pist


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:56 PM~20056632
> *JUST CHILLIN N U?
> *


not much lookin 4 a painter on here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 9 2011, 11:48 PM~20056588
> *I PICKED UP THE TRIKEKIT AND WENT TO DROP OFF MY SEATFOR UPHOLSTERY!
> *


Who doing ur upholstry. I want to do one for the pirate bike with cut glass


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 11:58 PM~20056641
> *not much lookin 4 a painter on here
> *


SEND THE BIKE TO BIG TURTLE!!!....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:54 PM~20056619
> *Its on hold rite now cuz the long bolt that runs through the spring broke as well as the circle thing it screws into..also needing the rubber piece too
> *


 Someone on for sale topic said they one


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 11:59 PM~20056649
> *Who doing ur upholstry. I want to do one for the pirate bike with cut glass
> *


SOME LOCAL GUY...IF IT COMES OUT GOOD ILL SHOOT U HIS NUMBER!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 12:00 AM~20056654
> *SEND THE BIKE TO BIG TURTLE!!!....
> *


for real...how do i find him on here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 12:01 AM~20056664
> *for real...how do i find him on here
> *


HE HAS A TOPIC CALLED..."WHAT DO U THINK" N THE BIKE SECTION


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY ALEX U GOING TO THE SHOW G?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:01 AM~20056661
> *Someone on for sale topic said they one
> *


O really i know sum guy had the parts i need that were gold and told him 10$ shipped but he said no cuz he wanted to sell those parts and sum as a whole but i didnt need the other parts....so theres a swapmeet tmrw and a guy there sells lowrider bikes and ima ask him if he has it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 11:57 PM~20056635
> *dam i hate wen that shyt happens snapped on me at the denver super last year i was super pist
> *


Yea i know this the 2nd time this happened to me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 12:01 AM~20056663
> *SOME LOCAL GUY...IF IT COMES OUT GOOD ILL SHOOT U HIS NUMBER!
> *


Does he cut glass and put it on there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:06 AM~20056683
> *Does he cut glass and put it on there
> *


ILL ASK HIM!  ....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2011, 12:04 AM~20056674
> *O really i know sum guy had the parts i need that were gold and told him 10$ shipped but he said no cuz he wanted to sell those parts and sum as a whole but i didnt need the other parts....so theres a swapmeet tmrw and a guy there sells lowrider bikes and ima ask him if he has it
> *


Clean hopefully u find it...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:07 AM~20056700
> *Clean hopefully u find it...
> *


Yup thanks i hope so too.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 12:06 AM~20056690
> *ILL ASK HIM!  ....
> *


Alright send me pics when u get ur seat


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:08 AM~20056707
> *Alright send me pics when u get ur seat
> *


HOPE I GET IT BEFORE THIS SUNDAY SO I CAN TAKE THE TRIKE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:08 AM~20056707
> *Alright send me pics when u get ur seat
> *


Ay bro if yu have any questions text me cuz my itouch is gunna die
AIGHT GOODNITE TO ALL G-TIMERS IM OUT...I GOT SKOOL TMRW


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 12:03 AM~20056669
> *HE HAS A TOPIC CALLED..."WHAT DO U THINK" N THE BIKE SECTION
> *


coo bro thans i sent him a pm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 12:09 AM~20056711
> *HOPE I GET IT BEFORE THIS SUNDAY SO I CAN TAKE THE TRIKE
> *


That's cool I hope u do bring it. I'm selln continetal kit for a bike if u need one with a rim


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 12:15 AM~20056741
> *coo bro thans i sent him a pm
> *


D NADA HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:15 AM~20056744
> *That's cool I hope u do bring it. I'm selln continetal kit for a bike if u need one with a rim
> *


I WANT IT OUT ALREADY!....NOT DONE YET BUT IT LOOKS CLEAN ALREADY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 12:18 AM~20056757
> *I WANT IT OUT ALREADY!....NOT DONE YET BUT IT LOOKS CLEAN ALREADY!
> *


Pics pics pics


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:22 AM~20056775
> *Pics pics pics
> *


ILL POST SOME UP TOMORROW ITS APART RITE NOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 12:28 AM~20056810
> *ILL POST SOME UP TOMORROW ITS APART RITE NOW
> *


Alright cool I can't wait to I get my forks back. I want to send my shit to get strip up and leafn. Already to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tmft


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

I SEND OUT SOME PM'S TO A FEW OF YOU GUYS PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S IF ANY QUESTIONS DONT HESITATE TO CALL ME...THANK YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Mar 10 2011, 12:09 PM~20059444
> *I SEND OUT SOME PM'S TO A FEW OF YOU GUYS PLEASE CHECK YOUR PM'S IF ANY QUESTIONS DONT HESITATE TO CALL ME...THANK YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!
> *


Are u guys going sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT :wow:


----------



## lesstime

i been at work lol 
but am home now lol about to work on big rubbs parts and some parts for t4's pixie what you up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 05:31 PM~20061909
> *i been at work lol
> but am home now lol about to work on big rubbs parts and some parts for t4's pixie  what you up
> *


JUST HERE CHILLN JUST WORKN BORED.. I HATE WORKN AT A LIBRARY BORING..LOL..


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ROBERTO...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 07:31 PM~20062759
> *WHATS UP ROBERTO...
> *


JUST FINISHED ASSEMBLIN THE TRIKE N IT WONT B READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 07:40 PM~20062828
> *JUST FINISHED ASSEMBLIN THE TRIKE N IT WONT B READY FOR SUNDAY
> *



what r u missn g or whats wrong.. let me know..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 07:49 PM~20062906
> *what r u missn g or whats wrong.. let me know..
> *


THANX FOR THE Call DOGG~!


----------



## lesstime

what up every one am out of wire


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 08:03 PM~20063045
> *what up every one  am out of wire
> *


wadd up homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20063028
> *THANX FOR THE Call DOGG~!
> *


no problem homie. that what gt is all about helpn a family out.. ur trike going to look good sunday homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 08:03 PM~20063045
> *what up every one  am out of wire
> *


whats good G how ur day going


----------



## lesstime

was working on big rubb's and t4's handle bars ,cont kit and pedals but i ran out of welding wire i hope i get off at a decent time tomorrow so i can get more so i can get these parts off for chrome next weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 08:06 PM~20063087
> *was working on big rubb's and t4's handle bars ,cont kit and pedals but i ran out of welding wire i hope i get off at a decent time tomorrow so i can get more so i can get these parts off for chrome next weekend
> *


damn that sucks. if i send u some pedals can u shop them up and make crossbone skeleton head.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 08:06 PM~20063084
> *whats good G how ur day going
> *


going good bro i got some new storage cabnits at work swap all the hydro fittings in to them and then i came home and worked on the parts for a while   lol out of wire how your day week going ?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 08:09 PM~20063120
> *damn that sucks. if i send u some pedals can u shop them up and make crossbone skeleton head.
> *


yeah bro send them over with what you want cut ill cut it out of 3/16 if that works for you ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 08:13 PM~20063157
> *yeah bro send them over with what you want cut ill cut it out of 3/16 if that works for you ?
> *


what ever u think looks good.. whats the turn around time..pm me ur address


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 08:04 PM~20063056
> *wadd up homie
> *


i just got the most sickest of all time idea for your 12inch bike :biggrin: pm sending :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Mar 10 2011, 08:21 PM~20063242
> *TTT GT
> *


whats up manny how r u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Mar 10 2011, 08:21 PM~20063242
> *TTT GT
> *


WUD UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMERS LETS START GETTN READY FOR AZ IN MAY. LETS PUSH HARDER WHAT WE DID LAST YEAR. 2010 WAS GOOD YEAR WE MADE NOISE LAST YEAR ROLLN STRONG TO THE LRM. LETS MAKE 2011 A BETTER YEAR. I WANT TO THANK ALL THE GT MEMBERS FOR PUTTN IN WORK AND PUSHN IT ALOT. GT 4 LIFE. GET AT ME IF U GUYS ARE ROLLN TO AZ LRM SO I CAN HAVE A COUNT*


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 08:27 PM~20063319
> *WUD UP
> *


pic of the trike bro???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 08:44 PM~20063544
> *pic of the trike bro???
> *


CAN I SEND IT TO UR PHONE SO U CAN POST IT FOR ME/????? :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

yeah when the wife get home i post it she has phone 
and pic of SSHHHHH???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Mar 10 2011, 08:51 PM~20063575-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah when the wife get home  i post it she has phone
> and pic of SSHHHHH???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 08:51 PM~20063575
> *yeah when the wife get home  i post it she has phone
> and pic of SSHHHHH???
> *


THANX....I HAD SOME TROUBLE WITH THE SHEETMETAL....TOO THICK TO CUT IT


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 08:56 PM~20063626
> *
> *


I NEED TO BUT A THINNER ONE...HOPEFULLY MONDAY WHEN I GET PAID.....I BOUT A BIG SHEET BUT IT WAS DA WRONG ONE.....


----------



## dee_5o5

What up goodtimers??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20063703
> *What up goodtimers??
> *


WUTS CRACKIN BRO!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:07 PM~20063720
> *WUTS CRACKIN BRO!
> *


Not much, just going to start getting the bike ready for a bike show saturday.what you up to?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:12 PM~20063750
> *Not much, just going to start getting the bike ready for a bike show saturday.what you up to?
> *


COOL COOL!...TRYING TO GET THE TRIKE READY FOR SUNDAYS SHOW....STILL NEEDS A LOT BUT I NEED TO SUPPORT THE REST OF THE MEMBERS!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:13 PM~20063770
> *COOL COOL!...TRYING TO GET THE TRIKE READY FOR SUNDAYS SHOW....STILL NEEDS A LOT BUT I NEED TO SUPPORT THE REST OF THE MEMBERS!
> *


Sounds like we all going to shows this weekn? Hope you get you trike ready tho...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:16 PM~20063796
> *Sounds like we all going to shows this weekn? Hope you get you trike ready tho...
> *


HELLS YEAH GT REPPIN ALLL THE WAY!>...HOPEFULLY I DO!....LESSTIME WILL POST A PIC LATER


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20063809
> *HELLS YEAH GT REPPIN ALLL THE WAY!>...HOPEFULLY I DO!....LESSTIME WILL POST A PIC LATER
> *


Cool, can't wait to see what you built...... How many bikes you taking to the show?


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:20 PM~20063835
> *Cool, can't wait to see what you built...... How many bikes you taking to the show?
> *


JUST MY TRIKE N MY CUSINS BIKE....


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:20 PM~20063841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the paint and wheels and kick stand!! Should just say the whole bike!!!.nice!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:20 PM~20063841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DTWIST PARTS! :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:22 PM~20063851
> *JUST MY TRIKE N MY CUSINS BIKE....
> *


Thats cool, I wanted to take my purple bike but didn't finish it. Maybe next show.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:31 PM~20063895
> *Thats cool, I wanted to take my purple bike but didn't finish it. Maybe next show.
> *


DO U HAVE A DISPLAY FOR DREAM CATCHER?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:23 PM~20063860
> *Like the paint and wheels and kick stand!! Should just say the whole bike!!!.nice!
> *


thanks


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:24 PM~20063861
> *DTWIST PARTS! :wow:
> *


theres a few on here :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:32 PM~20063899
> *DO U HAVE A DISPLAY FOR DREAM CATCHER?
> *


Somewhat, have a turn table that I made but not going use it this time. Just going with a simple display for this show


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:34 PM~20063926
> *theres a few on here  :biggrin:
> *


ON UR BIKE???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:35 PM~20063934
> *Somewhat, have a turn table that I made but not going use it this time. Just going with a simple display for this show
> *


R THERE A LOT OF CARCLUBS???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:35 PM~20063937
> *ON UR BIKE???
> *


t4's bike 

you still have mine


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:37 PM~20063957
> *t4's bike
> 
> you still have mine
> *


LOL UR RIGHT!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20063945
> *R THERE A LOT OF CARCLUBS???
> *


Honestly idk? This going to be my first show in a long time, last time I did show was last year in may. Been busy all year. This year I'm going try and hit them all up.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20063977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHONE PIC :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 10 2011, 09:42 PM~20063985
> *Honestly idk? This going to be my first show in a long time, last time I did show was last year in may. Been busy all year. This year I'm going try and hit them all up.
> *


GOOD LUCK BRO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20063977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is nice trike is this roberto


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20063977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This trike nice!!.clean!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 09:45 PM~20064008
> *This is nice trike is this roberto
> *


SI!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20063977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 10 2011, 09:46 PM~20064018
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALL FOR THE GT!


----------



## Fleetangel

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Fleetangel, LIL GOODTIMES CC, darren_505, dodgers_fan, lesstime, David Cervantes
HOUSE LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20063977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WILL LOOK AS GOOD OR EVEN BETTER AS THIS ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:46 PM~20064012
> *SI!
> *


Looks good g.... u have sissy bars ill let u use them to


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 09:51 PM~20064070
> *Looks good g.... u have sissy bars ill let u use them to
> *


YEAH I GOT THEM TOO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 5 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, Fleetangel, darren_505, lesstime, David Cervantes |--Lowrider Bikes Go LiL Default English L

What's up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:51 PM~20064072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SISSY BAR?????


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20064094
> *SISSY BAR?????
> *


nope thats out for chrome should be getting pic of that soon i hope


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:56 PM~20064121
> *nope thats out for chrome should be getting pic of that soon i hope
> *


I MEANT TO SAY CONT KIT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:59 PM~20064156
> *I MEANT TO SAY CONT KIT
> *


yep lol just a few more mins on it and it going in a box 
pedals are ready handle bars need more work too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20064208
> *yep lol just a few more mins on it and it going in a box
> pedals are ready  handle bars need more work too
> *


What's up


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 10:05 PM~20064237
> *What's up
> *


just ate a drumstick with carmel center  almost time for bed lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20064208
> *yep lol just a few more mins on it and it going in a box
> pedals are ready  handle bars need more work too
> *


NICEEEEE!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 10:08 PM~20064279
> *NICEEEEE!!!!
> *


i cant wait to put it all back together and see t4's face


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:09 PM~20064293
> *i cant wait to put it all back together and see t4's face
> *


THATS NICE!!...IM GLAD HES INT TO THE LOWRIDIN LIFE!!!...BETTER TEACH HIM RITE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:07 PM~20064263
> *just ate a drumstick with carmel center   almost time for bed lol
> *


Same here got to go to bed do my taxes tomorw. Add more stuff to the pirate bike might be makn 2 trips for may az and sacremento :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

@ Fleet yeah i had him wanting one when he was a weee little boy lol its my little girls that are being a pain lol 

@JR dont you just love tax time lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:13 PM~20064340
> *@ Fleet yeah i had him wanting one when he was a weee little boy lol its my little girls that are being a pain lol
> 
> @JR dont you just love tax time lol
> *


Lol I would it even more but stupid mother n law. Put my baby name on her taxes.


----------



## lesstime

thats fucked up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 10:13 PM~20064340
> *@ Fleet yeah i had him wanting one when he was a weee little boy lol its my little girls that are being a pain lol
> 
> @JR dont you just love tax time lol
> *


THATS NICE!!>... :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20063977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gewd fleet....any gold parts.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2011, 11:31 PM~20064921
> *Looks gewd fleet....any gold parts.???
> *


What's up


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 11:34 PM~20064947
> *What's up
> *


Wats up g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 10 2011, 11:47 PM~20065055
> *Wats up g
> *


Nada just chilln here bored at home everybody sleepn


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS :thumbsup: WEEKEND IS HERE.MAY EVERYBODY HAVE A BLESSED FRIDAY.AND HAPPY EARLY B-DAY JR.I DONT REALLY GET ON LIL ON THE WEEKENDS


----------



## -GT- RAY

Goodmorning to all and i hope everyone has a gewd friday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 11 2011, 12:27 AM~20065281
> *what's up GOODTIMERS
> *


What's up. G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 11 2011, 08:06 AM~20066521
> *LOOKING GOOD GTIMERS  :thumbsup:  WEEKEND IS HERE.MAY EVERYBODY HAVE A BLESSED FRIDAY.AND HAPPY EARLY B-DAY JR.I DONT REALLY GET ON LIL ON THE WEEKENDS
> *


Thanks G have have good weeekn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 11 2011, 08:13 AM~20066562
> *Goodmorning to all and i hope everyone has a gewd friday
> *


What's up


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Mar 11 2011, 09:35 AM~20067113
> *TTT GT
> *


What's crackn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lesstime the pedals are on its way


----------



## Fleetangel

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 09:21 AM~20067008
> *What's up
> *


Nuthing much just got home fron a family dinner


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 11 2011, 05:59 PM~20070540
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wats up fleet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20071361
> *Nuthing much just got home fron a family dinner
> *


COOL SAME HERE..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 08:28 PM~20071530
> *COOL SAME HERE..
> *


Thats gewd bro so did yu get my text.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 11 2011, 08:31 PM~20071559
> *Thats gewd bro so did yu get my text.???
> *


YEA I GOT THEM MY BAD I DONT GET GOOD SIGNAL IN MY HOUSE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ONEOFKIND IS MAKN POSTER FOR SUNDAY FOR THE BIKE SHOW. HE TAKE BAD ASS PICS. IF WE GET ORDER BY TOMOROW HE WILL MAKE A CLUB DEAL FOR US GET AT ME THESE ARE THE TWO SIZES HE DO.. AND I GOT THE LIST BIKE PICS HE GOT

12X18 FOR 15 OR 20 x 30 FOR $25



1.green with envy trike..DAVID BIKE
2.queen of th streets..WENDY BIKE
3.la most wanted..MY BIKE
4.:fallen angel...ROBERTO 
5.princess unique..CLAUDIA
7.cookie monster..LIL JOE
8.49er bike...LIL RAY
9.cowboy bike...DAVID BIKE
10.purple pink bike.????.
11.baby blue bike....???
12.orange yellow checker bike.. MANNY AZ


----------



## lesstime

hey every one whats up just got home from work few mins ago how was yall's day


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 10:55 PM~20072552
> *ONEOFKIND IS MAKN POSTER FOR SUNDAY FOR THE BIKE SHOW. HE TAKE BAD ASS PICS. IF WE GET ORDER BY TOMOROW HE WILL MAKE A CLUB DEAL FOR US GET AT ME THESE ARE THE TWO SIZES HE DO.. AND I GOT THE LIST BIKE PICS HE GOT
> 
> 12X18 FOR 15 OR 20 x 30 FOR $25
> 1.green with envy trike..DAVID BIKE
> 2.queen of th streets..WENDY BIKE
> 3.la most wanted..MY BIKE
> 4.:fallen angel...ROBERTO
> 5.princess unique..CLAUDIA
> 7.cookie monster..LIL JOE
> 8.49er bike...LIL RAY
> 9.cowboy bike...DAVID BIKE
> 10.purple pink bike.mia's pixie???
> 11.baby blue bike....???
> 12.orange yellow checker bike.. MANNY AZ
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 10:58 PM~20072576
> *hey every one whats up just got home from work few mins ago how was yall's day
> *


WHATS GOOD JUST HERE RESTN WAITN FOR TOMOROW.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 11:06 PM~20072626
> *WHATS GOOD JUST HERE RESTN WAITN FOR TOMOROW.
> *


16 hours of work am beat and hungry ave to be at work at 9 am til about 6 then work on parts 
man i thought i was going to have weekend with this new job but yet to have on maybe next weekend whats goot with you??/


----------



## lesstime

i just turned the tv to watch a movie and bam my wife got the dish (dirctv) hooked up and i have the speed chennel in hd on our new tv


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 11:15 PM~20072706
> *16 hours of work am beat and hungry  ave to be at work at 9 am til about 6 then work on parts
> man i thought i was going to have weekend with this new job but yet to have on  maybe next weekend  whats goot with you??/
> *


DAMN THAT SUCK BUT AT THE SAME TIME ITS GOOD U GETTN SHIT LOAD OF HOURS. THEY R CUTTN MINES OUT HERE. :angry: .. SOON U HAVE UR CAR FINISH QUICK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 11:31 PM~20072862
> *i just turned the tv to watch a movie and bam my wife got the dish (dirctv) hooked up and i have the speed chennel in hd on our new tv
> *


SPEED CHANNEL IS TIGHT I WISH I HAD IT AGAIN .. ONE THE GUYS FROM THE CLUB SAID I CAME OUT ON THERE LASST WENSDAY


----------



## lesstime

might have to pay some one to do it cuz am never home to do it myself lol yeah right lol 
bout to watch car wars


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 11:33 PM~20072884
> *SPEED CHANNEL IS TIGHT I WISH I HAD IT AGAIN .. ONE THE GUYS FROM THE CLUB SAID I CAME OUT ON THERE LASST WENSDAY
> *


forreal? what show? i have not seen it in like 2 years is there any lowrider shows yet?
there building a 86 elco


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 11:34 PM~20072887
> *might have to pay some one to do it cuz am never home to do it myself lol yeah right  lol
> bout to watch car wars
> *


SEND UR CAR TO CALI GOODTIMES WILL TAKE CARE OF IT.. WE GOT HOOK UP ON BODYSHOP AND PAINT ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## lesstime

body and paint is next year this year i need the motor and air ride in so i can drive it lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 11:35 PM~20072899
> *forreal? what show? i have not seen it in like 2 years is there any lowrider shows yet?
> there building a 86 elco
> *


I DONT KNOW BRO.. EVEN BIG JOHN CAME OUT ON THERE TO..


----------



## lesstime

i wonder if she got the thing where we can record the shows??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY BAD LAYITLOW MESSN UP AGAIN... BUT YEA BRO IF U EVER WANT TO BRING UR CAR HERE GET ALL DONE HERE LET US KNOW WE GOT THE CHROMER. U CAN CRUISE BACK TO IDAHO.. :biggrin: ...


----------



## lesstime

yeah true it be nice next years taxes lol 

oh and ill let you know when the pedale get here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST MOVE OUT HERE IN CALI AND JOIN THE GOODTIMES BOMB CHAPTER.. :biggrin: :biggrin: HERE SOME OF THERE CARS THEY HAVE ABOUT 13 CARS IN THERE CHAPTER..


----------



## lesstime

i would do that in a flash but i would lose my wife and kid one day i hope to get down there and show her its not like the movies lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 11:55 PM~20073063
> *JUST MOVE OUT HERE IN CALI AND JOIN THE GOODTIMES BOMB CHAPTER..  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HERE SOME OF THERE CARS THEY HAVE ABOUT 13 CARS IN THERE CHAPTER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice cars right there :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 11:58 PM~20073079
> *i would do that in a flash but i would lose my wife and kid  one day i hope to get down there and show her its not like the movies lol
> *


IF U COME DOWN HERE IN JULY UR WIFE AND KIDS WILL LOVE IT.. SHE MEET ALL THE GIRLS FROM THE GT AND ALL THE KIDS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 11:59 PM~20073087
> *very very nice cars right there :wow:
> *


THE BOMB CHAPTER IS STRICT ON THERE RIDES. THERE CARS ARE ALL FRAME OFF. NOTHING IN THOSE CARS HAVE RUST.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2011, 12:01 AM~20073100
> *IF U COME DOWN HERE IN JULY UR WIFE AND KIDS WILL LOVE IT.. SHE MEET ALL THE GIRLS FROM THE GT AND ALL THE KIDS...
> *


am sure she will but she scared cuz she never been there just like when i told her to move up here she was like no no no
then i took a vac up here for a 4 of july one year and she didnt want to leave lol


----------



## lesstime

:wow: then they are HELLA NICE


> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2011, 12:03 AM~20073111
> *THE BOMB CHAPTER IS STRICT ON THERE RIDES. THERE CARS ARE ALL FRAME OFF. NOTHING IN THOSE CARS HAVE RUST.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 12:04 AM~20073118
> *am sure she will but she scared  cuz she never been there just like when i told her to move up here she was like no no no
> then i took a vac up here for a 4 of july one year and she didnt want to leave lol
> *


YEA LA IS A NICE CITY. U DONT SEE NONE OF THAT BAD STUFF. JUST CERTAIN CITYS.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

yeah that true just like here therse bad areas but you find them they wont find you lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 12:13 AM~20073195
> *yeah that true just like here therse bad areas but you find them they wont find you lol
> *


Haham goodnight I'm going to sleep


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2011, 12:56 AM~20073430
> *Haham goodnight I'm going to sleep
> *


Gewd nite g.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 12 2011, 01:01 AM~20073452
> *Gewd nite g.
> *


U still up I thought u be sleep


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2011, 01:04 AM~20073466
> *U still up I thought u be sleep
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJAY.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS G..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ONEOFKIND IS MAKN POSTER FOR SUNDAY FOR THE BIKE SHOW. HE TAKE BAD ASS PICS. IF WE GET ORDER BY TOMOROW HE WILL MAKE A CLUB DEAL FOR US GET AT ME THESE ARE THE TWO SIZES HE DO.. AND I GOT THE LIST BIKE PICS HE GOT

12X18 FOR 15 OR 20 x 30 FOR $25
1.green with envy trike..DAVID BIKE
2.queen of th streets..WENDY BIKE
3.la most wanted..MY BIKE
4.:fallen angel...ROBERTO 
5.princess unique..CLAUDIA
7.cookie monster..LIL JOE
8.49er bike...LIL RAY
9.cowboy bike...DAVID BIKE
10.purple pink bike.????.
11.baby blue bike....???
12.orange yellow checker bike.. MANNY AZ


----------



## lesstime

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JR.


----------



## Fleetangel

:wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 12 2011, 05:29 PM~20076822
> *:wow:
> *


yep lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 05:30 PM~20076827
> *yep lol
> *


wuz up!


----------



## lesstime

just got off work about to hit the garage to finsh some parts i got the welding wire on the way home today


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 05:43 PM~20076898
> *just got off work about to hit the garage to finsh some parts i got the welding wire on the way home today
> *


cool!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 12 2011, 05:48 PM~20076920
> *cool!
> *


what you up too?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 05:53 PM~20076945
> *what you up too?
> *


i just woke up from a nap! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 12 2011, 06:00 PM~20076982
> *i just woke up from a nap! :biggrin:
> *


lazy lol j/k


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 07:43 PM~20077472
> *lazy lol j/k
> *


i went out last nite n got home at 3 then i had to work today at 6am!


----------



## lesstime

i worked all day then was on here til about 1 then had to be at work again at 9


----------



## lesstime

heres a little WET WET TO DROUL ON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 08:14 PM~20077653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a little WET WET TO DROUL ON
> *


thts damn wettt!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 12 2011, 08:18 PM~20077674
> *thts damn wettt!!
> *


YEAH BOI AM STOKED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

gt up checkn in from my party.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

on the way to the show


----------



## lesstime

morning GT good luck at the shows every one GT ttt


----------



## lesstime

jr hope the party was fun 


sup darren ,ray ,rubb,orange,wendy,envy,turtle,al, and the rest of GT i dont know yet


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 13 2011, 08:48 AM~20080148
> *jr hope the party was fun
> sup darren ,ray ,rubb,orange,wendy,envy,turtle,al, and the rest of GT i dont know yet
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

Hope everyone has a goodtime at the show......


----------



## lesstime

GT ray hit me up i got the phone


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up gt!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 08:31 PM~20084277
> *wuz up gt!
> *


How was the show.....?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 08:46 PM~20084452
> *How was the show.....?
> *


IT WAS FUN!!! WE LOOKED GOOD!!!....I DIDNT PLACE BUT MOST OF THE MEMBERS DID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 13 2011, 08:14 PM~20084086
> *GT ray hit me up i got the phone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 08:48 PM~20084490
> *IT WAS FUN!!! WE LOOKED GOOD!!!....I DIDNT PLACE BUT MOST OF THE MEMBERS DID!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's cool, I placed second.it was a people choice and some guy told his friends and family to come down and place a vote for him so he beat me by home town advantage....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 08:55 PM~20084557
> *That's cool, I placed second.it was a people choice and some guy told his friends and family to come down and place a vote for him so he beat me by home town advantage....
> *


HOW WAS THE OTHER BIKE?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 08:56 PM~20084574
> *HOW WAS THE OTHER BIKE?
> *


I didn't take any pics of it cuz my phone was acting up but if I find a pix all show you.. Was pry a semi custom with twisted forks and the rest all stock.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 09:01 PM~20084630
> *I didn't take any pics of it cuz my phone was acting up but if I find a pix all show you.. Was pry a  semi custom with twisted forks and the rest all stock.
> *


HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS......WE TOOK MOST MEMBERS AT THE SHOW!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:03 PM~20084647
> *HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS......WE TOOK MOST MEMBERS AT THE SHOW!
> *


Yeah but not going to shows for some trophy going to show people what I got.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Congrats to all goodtimers who went out and did work this weekend


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 09:05 PM~20084667
> *Yeah but not going to shows for some trophy going to show people what I got.
> *


TRUE THAT!....A LOT OF PPL LIKE OUR BIKES....THERE WAS AN OLD LADY FLIRTING!!!LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 13 2011, 09:05 PM~20084670
> *Congrats to all goodtimers who went out and did work this weekend
> *


WUZ UP G!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:08 PM~20084699
> *WUZ UP G!
> *


Wats gewd


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:07 PM~20084691
> *TRUE THAT!....A LOT OF PPL LIKE OUR BIKES....THERE WAS AN OLD LADY FLIRTING!!!LOL
> *


You should of let her sit on your bike and take pics!! Lol!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 09:09 PM~20084715
> *You should of let her sit on your bike and take pics!! Lol!
> *


HAHA NOPE!....ONLY SETZZY ONES!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:13 PM~20084755
> *HAHA NOPE!....ONLY SETZZY ONES!
> *


would of made her day if you did lol! That's cool you guys were all there. Ttt


----------



## MACULANT

WHATS GUD GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20084784
> *would of made her day if you did lol! That's cool you guys were all there. Ttt
> *


HAHA NAA IM COOL!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20084793
> *WHATS GUD GOODTIMERS  :wave:
> *


Q-VO!


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:08 PM~20084699
> *WUZ UP G!
> *


Wats gewd g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 13 2011, 09:19 PM~20084832
> *what's up GOODTIMERS
> *


GOOD SEEN U AT THE SHOW!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:17 PM~20084798
> *HAHA  NAA IM COOL!....
> *


At least you had a fun and the year just starting off, more shows to come!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 13 2011, 09:20 PM~20084843
> *Wats gewd g
> *


JUST CHILLIN!....HOW WAS THE CRUZE NITE?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 09:28 PM~20084910
> *At least you had a fun and the year just starting off, more shows to come!!!
> *


YEAHHH!!!...I NEED TO GET TO WORK ON THE TRIKE!!!


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 08:27 PM~20084908
> *GOOD SEEN U AT THE SHOW!
> *


good seen u to g


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:29 PM~20084926
> *YEAHHH!!!...I NEED TO GET TO WORK ON THE TRIKE!!!
> *


Already looks nice bro!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 13 2011, 09:41 PM~20085003
> *good seen u to g
> *


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 09:41 PM~20085007
> *Already looks nice bro!!
> *


I STILL HAVE A LOT TO ADD ON TO IT!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:43 PM~20085028
> *I STILL HAVE A LOT TO ADD ON TO IT!!
> *


keep up the work can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 13 2011, 09:46 PM~20085054
> *keep up the work can't wait to see the finish product.
> *


IM HOPING TO GET IT PINSTRIPED THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:49 PM~20085089
> *IM HOPING TO GET IT PINSTRIPED THIS WEEKEND!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:07 PM~20084691
> *TRUE THAT!....A LOT OF PPL LIKE OUR BIKES....THERE WAS AN OLD LADY FLIRTING!!!LOL
> *


Yea foo the lady was on ur jock did u get her number. :cheesy:


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 08:42 PM~20085020
> *WUT U UP TO?
> *


Nada just kicking it u


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 13 2011, 09:28 PM~20084918
> *JUST CHILLIN!....HOW WAS THE CRUZE NITE?
> *


It was gewd hahahahahaha


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

Had a good day with our GT family. Thanked East LA for making us fell @ home. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 14 2011, 05:13 AM~20086528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good day with our GT family. Thanked East LA for making us fell @ home. :biggrin:
> *


No thank u. For u guys coming out from far away. And bringing the gril. The food was good. And nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

nice pics 

whats every one up too???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 04:52 PM~20090319
> *nice pics
> 
> whats every one up too???
> *


Nuthin just chillaxin...
And yu.?????


----------



## lesstime

just got home finshed dinner feed the kid heading to the garage to work on orange 12inch bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 14 2011, 05:08 AM~20086514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAUL JR!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 04:58 PM~20090342
> *just got home finshed dinner feed the kid heading to the garage to work on orange 12inch bike
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 14 2011, 06:31 PM~20091185
> *PM SENT
> *


returned 

and sent a spy pic to orange :biggrin: of his new bike


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 04:58 PM~20090342
> *just got home finshed dinner feed the kid heading to the garage to work on orange 12inch bike
> *


That gewd goodtimer


----------



## lesstime

yeah BOI


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 07:39 PM~20092000
> *yeah BOI
> *


yup so i see that yur a goodtimes prospect now.????


----------



## lesstime

yeah BOI 14 days now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers

Thank u fleet 

lesstime post pics hahaha and then erase b4 orange see it..lol..jk

Orange post pics... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 14 2011, 10:04 PM~20092920
> *What's up goodtimers
> 
> Thank u fleet
> 
> lesstime post pics hahaha and then erase b4 orange see it..lol..jk
> 
> Orange post pics... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime

i tough of it but i cant lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 08:48 PM~20092725
> *yeah BOI 14 days now
> *


thats gewd bro....
post pics of ur bike.????
it thats kool wit yu>???


----------



## lesstime

give me a week or two please


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 09:37 PM~20093218
> *give me a week or two please
> *


Yea yea its all gewd
Wen ever yur ready bro.!!!


----------



## lesstime

oh am ready but the bikes are not lol there in parts all over right now


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 10:15 PM~20093311
> *oh am ready but the bikes are not lol there in parts all over right now
> *


Oh okay so do yu have a few guys out there wit yu that are ready to rep.???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 14 2011, 10:16 PM~20093324
> *Oh okay so do yu have a few guys out there wit yu that are ready to rep.???
> *


they are under const right now ill see if i cant get some updated pics this week


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 10:21 PM~20093379
> *they are under const right now ill see if i cant get some updated pics this week
> *


Oh okay....so did yu ever sell the pixie bike yu had for sale.???


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good!


----------



## lesstime

no for now it will be my little girls bike to show til the other one is ready 








she got a nice chrome schwinn spring seat on it and a nice chrome chain for it 


























here you will see felix lil tiger ,olivia's lil tiger , and t4 pixie these pics are from last summer they are all in parts right now


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 10:39 PM~20093629
> *no for now it will be my little girls bike to show til the other one is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she got a nice chrome schwinn spring seat on it and a nice chrome chain for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you will see felix lil tiger ,olivia's lil tiger , and t4 pixie  these pics are from last summer they are all in parts right now
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

fleet has my frame


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 10:47 PM~20093681
> *fleet has my frame
> *


i get an xtra hr everyday for it!!


----------



## lesstime

how many days you need? show are starting to pop up and i still need to make the back half work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20093721
> *how many days you need? show are starting to pop up and i still need to make the back half work
> *


2 weeks!!!


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :wow: :happysad: :biggrin: YAYAYYAY


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 14 2011, 10:56 PM~20093770
> *2 weeks!!!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodmorning goodtimers


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD GTIMERS :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 15 2011, 09:02 AM~20096038
> *WAS GOOD GTIMERS :wave:
> *


What's up how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

On my way to get some parts polish :biggrin: :cheesy: and then tomorow engravn and then next week chrome and gold


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2011, 10:46 AM~20096663
> *On my way to get some parts polish :biggrin:  :cheesy: and then tomorow engravn and then next week chrome and gold
> *


Nice!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 15 2011, 11:37 AM~20096974
> *Nice!!!!
> *


I got to push az almost here :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2011, 12:24 PM~20097258
> *I got to push az almost here :wow:
> *


Lucky! I don't think I'm going there.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 15 2011, 12:28 PM~20097282
> *Lucky! I don't think I'm going there.....
> *


Don't give up g save money still got 2 more months


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2011, 10:46 AM~20096663
> *On my way to get some parts polish :biggrin:  :cheesy: and then tomorow engravn and then next week chrome and gold
> *



did you see any of our parts???


----------



## lesstime

man its cold today


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 15 2011, 05:48 PM~20099667
> *man its cold today
> *


HOT IN CALI!


----------



## lesstime

not funnie bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 15 2011, 05:51 PM~20099690
> *not funnie bro
> *


 :biggrin: U MISSING BIG TIME!


----------



## lesstime

get to work bro use the sun to the fullest


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 15 2011, 05:56 PM~20099743
> *get to work bro use the sun to the fullest
> *


ILL B BACK!


----------



## lesstime

new pics?????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 15 2011, 06:03 PM~20099797
> *new pics?????
> *


got the sheet metal! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

yahooooooo lol 
cool


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 10:39 PM~20093629
> *no for now it will be my little girls bike to show til the other one is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she got a nice chrome schwinn spring seat on it and a nice chrome chain for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you will see felix lil tiger ,olivia's lil tiger , and t4 pixie  these pics are from last summer they are all in parts right now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks david i might ave something new coming soon 
am going to make the wife build


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up lesstime


----------



## Fleetangel

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2011, 10:44 AM~20096657
> *What's up how u been
> *



WE GOOD G JUST WORKING HARD LIKE ALWAYS.HOWS YOUR BABY DOING?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2011, 10:46 AM~20096663
> *On my way to get some parts polish :biggrin:  :cheesy: and then tomorow engravn and then next week chrome and gold
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 15 2011, 11:01 PM~20102786
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 16 2011, 06:51 AM~20104496
> *WE GOOD G JUST WORKING HARD LIKE ALWAYS.HOWS YOUR BABY DOING?
> *


The baby been good she startn to talk lot. What abouth ur family


----------



## lesstime

what good every one bout to hit the garage to work on many thing ill be back and forth on here whats good with ya????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 16 2011, 04:40 PM~20107566
> *what good every one bout to hit the garage to work on many thing ill be back and forth on here  whats good with ya????
> *


What's good how u been


----------



## lesstime

good bro i called when i was on my way home and left a message


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 16 2011, 05:11 PM~20107797
> *good bro i called when i was on my way home and left a message
> *


U called me... can u send me ur number in a pm... ill give u a call I don't have the phone


----------



## lesstime

yeah ok


----------



## Fleetangel

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20108001
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up mang


----------



## dee_5o5

what up guys?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 05:47 PM~20108069
> *what up guys?
> *


What's good how r u


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 05:49 PM~20108083
> *What's good how r u
> *


Not much, just bored........ I need to finish my other bike. just been busy tho. What you up tool?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20108004
> *What's up mang
> *


JUST GETTIN HOME FROM WORK!...WBU?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 05:47 PM~20108069
> *what up guys?
> *


WUZ UP DARREN


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 16 2011, 05:53 PM~20108115
> *WUZ UP DARREN
> *


Bored bro thinking of what to do to the bikes.... got some more ideas to try out....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 05:56 PM~20108140
> *Bored bro thinking of what to do to the bikes.... got some more ideas to try out....
> *


COOL!!!....I NEED TO DO MY FENDERS


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 16 2011, 06:01 PM~20108183
> *COOL!!!....I NEED TO DO MY FENDERS
> *


Me too, I need to do the front fender on the green bike. I kinda got an idea of what to do. And looking at my mirrors I wanna do something to them.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 16 2011, 06:01 PM~20108183
> *COOL!!!....I NEED TO WORK ON SHHHH
> *


 hey i fixed you spelling lol :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

whats every one doing are ya working on the bike like ME???????

dont belive am working on them ask paul jr he got a pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 05:52 PM~20108105
> *Not much, just bored........ I need to finish my other bike. just been busy tho. What you up tool?
> *


Just got home from the ingraver. What u need for ur other bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 16 2011, 05:53 PM~20108108
> *JUST GETTIN HOME FROM WORK!...WBU?
> *


Just got home from the engraver. How ur trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 16 2011, 06:59 PM~20108687
> *whats every one doing are ya working on the bike like ME???????
> 
> dont belive am working on them ask paul jr he got a pic
> *


The pedals r going to look good post pics if u want :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 08:44 PM~20109694
> *Just got home from the ingraver. What u need for ur other bike
> *


Right now just finish the paint, then forks handle bars and sissy bar allmake. Shouldn't be that hard for them. Just finding the time to do it......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 08:50 PM~20109762
> *Right now just finish the paint, then forks handle bars and sissy bar allmake. Shouldn't be that hard for them. Just finding the time to do it......
> *


That's cool ur bike going to look tight when its finish


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 08:48 PM~20109743
> *The pedals r going to look good post pics if u want :biggrin:
> *


not til i cleant them up a little more :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110056
> *That's cool ur bike going to look tight when its finish
> *


Thanks, as soon as do some progress all show you guys some pics....


----------



## lesstime

text me the pricing you can get on engraving JR please thanks


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 09:25 PM~20110169
> *Thanks, as soon as do some progress all show you guys some pics....
> *


cant wait to see more of ya work


----------



## lesstime

whats up fleet i see you down there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 06:05 PM~20108209
> *Me too, I need to do the front fender on the green bike. I kinda got an idea of what to do. And looking at my mirrors I wanna do something to them.
> *


THATS COOL!...2 MORE SHOWS N ITS BACK TO GET UPGRADES!!...HAVE TILL MAY TO FINISH THE BOX N FENDERS!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 16 2011, 06:57 PM~20108669
> *hey i fixed you spelling lol  :biggrin:
> *


THAT TOO!!!LOL


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 16 2011, 09:27 PM~20110188
> *cant wait to see more of ya work
> *


As soon as I put some in all show you guys..... Can't wait to see everybody work!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 08:45 PM~20109708
> *Just got home from the engraver. How ur trike
> *


SITTING LOW!!!....ILL B GETTING THE ORIGINAL CHAINGUARD FOR IT SOON!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 16 2011, 09:28 PM~20110204
> *whats up fleet i see you down there
> *


Q-VO! :nicoderm:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 16 2011, 09:32 PM~20110278
> *THATS COOL!...2 MORE SHOWS N ITS BACK TO GET UPGRADES!!...HAVE TILL MAY TO FINISH THE BOX N FENDERS!
> *


Same here!! We better get to work!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 09:37 PM~20110331
> *Same here!! We better get to work!!
> *


THATS RITE!!!....RIMS NEED TO B COLOR MATCHED TOO!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 16 2011, 09:39 PM~20110357
> *THATS RITE!!!....RIMS NEED TO B COLOR MATCHED TOO!
> *


Sounds good, can't wait to see some progress... Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 09:43 PM~20110398
> *Sounds good, can't wait to see some progress... Keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, Elizondo.G, JohnDoe112
WUZ UP PEEPS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 09:25 PM~20110169
> *Thanks, as soon as do some progress all show you guys some pics....
> *


R u going to any lrm this year


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 10:14 PM~20110687
> *R u going to any lrm this year
> *


I really hope so but rite now I'm undecided bro......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 16 2011, 10:24 PM~20110789
> *I really hope so but rite now I'm undecided bro......
> *


U should go to vegas bro its always a good year to meet everybody. People come everywhere and my dad closes like a club and restraunt down for gt


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2011, 10:38 AM~20113385
> *U should go to vegas bro its always a good year to meet everybody. People come everywhere and my dad closes like a club and restraunt down for gt
> *


That would be cool, I took the bike there a long time ago. I been try and look for that lrbm that the bike was I'm at vegas and pheniox.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 16 2011, 09:25 AM~20105344
> *The baby been good she startn to talk lot. What abouth ur family
> *



YA MINE TO.SHE DOES SOME FINE THINGS THAT KRACK ME UP.SHE GOT A NEW RIDE ILL POST PICS WHEN I GOT SOME FREE TIME :biggrin: BUT THE REST OF THE FAM BAM THEY GOOD JUST CHILLING ENJOYING THERE SPRING BREAK WILL I BUST MY *** AT WORK.BUT I WANTED A FAMILY SO TO BAD SO SAD :biggrin: I FOUND A 63 IMPALA WAGON IN VERY GOOD CONDITION.I WANTED TO SEE IF THEY SALE IT AND FOR HOW MUCH.BUT NO NUMBER OR HOUSE TO ASK HOW MUCH.BUT I REALLY HOPE IT COMES TRUE.PLUS 9 HEADS FIT IN THAT WAGON AND I GOT 4 KIDS AND 2 STEP DAUGHTERS DO THE MATH LOL.IT WOULD BE CALLED WOODYLICIOUS :x:


----------



## 55800

Wadd up homies any one know where I can get my parts chromed for a good price


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 17 2011, 11:32 AM~20113681
> *Wadd up homies any one know where I can get my parts chromed for a good price
> *



GET AT BIGRUBE HIS A GTIMER HE HAS THAT GT WET LOOK


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 17 2011, 11:44 AM~20113755
> *GET AT BIGRUBE HIS A GTIMER HE HAS THAT GT WET LOOK
> *


Coo thanks bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 17 2011, 11:49 AM~20113787
> *Coo thanks bro
> *



ANYTIME AND ANYTHING TO HELP THAT GT LINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 17 2011, 11:11 AM~20113563
> *YA MINE TO.SHE DOES SOME FINE THINGS THAT KRACK ME UP.SHE GOT A NEW RIDE ILL POST PICS WHEN I GOT SOME FREE TIME :biggrin:  BUT THE REST OF THE FAM BAM THEY GOOD JUST CHILLING ENJOYING THERE SPRING BREAK WILL I BUST MY *** AT WORK.BUT I WANTED A FAMILY SO TO BAD SO SAD :biggrin:  I FOUND A 63 IMPALA WAGON IN VERY GOOD CONDITION.I WANTED TO SEE IF THEY SALE IT AND FOR HOW MUCH.BUT NO NUMBER OR HOUSE TO ASK HOW MUCH.BUT I REALLY HOPE IT COMES TRUE.PLUS 9 HEADS FIT IN THAT WAGON AND I GOT 4 KIDS AND 2 STEP DAUGHTERS DO THE MATH LOL.IT WOULD BE CALLED WOODYLICIOUS :x:
> *


I can't wait to my daughter gets lil older. She be helpn me with my elco soon. But u should jump on that wagon 64 wagon r bad. One the guys use to have one in the club called cock tails


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 17 2011, 10:44 AM~20113423
> *That would be cool, I took the bike there a long time ago. I been try and look for that lrbm that the bike was I'm at vegas and pheniox.....
> *


Askn one of the gt member maybe they will hook u up with a ride.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 17 2011, 11:44 AM~20113755
> *GET AT BIGRUBE HIS A GTIMER HE HAS THAT GT WET LOOK
> *


And really good deal.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2011, 01:32 PM~20114498
> *And really good deal.
> *


VERY TRUE YOU NAME IT CHROME,GOLD AND COPPER :biggrin: GT UP


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2011, 01:30 PM~20114483
> *Askn one of the gt member maybe they will hook u up with a ride.
> *


The ride and money are not the problem, just work and time family...the pres did offer me a ride to phx too a while back and want to go. But will see. I got two months to make a decision!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 17 2011, 02:15 PM~20114792
> *The ride and money are not the problem, just work and time family...the pres did offer me a ride to phx too a while back and want to go. But will see. I got two months to make a decision!!
> *


Lol I would of said yea with a. Quickness...jk..but that's true family comes first. I know war u mean. . I hope u and ur family do make it


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2011, 02:34 PM~20114915
> *Lol I would of said yea with a. Quickness...jk..but that's true family comes first. I know war u mean. . I hope u and ur family do make it
> *


I hope so too, back when it was just me I went to all the shows, vegas, pheniox, ect..... I'm trying to bring that back for me.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 17 2011, 02:44 PM~20114986
> *I hope so too, back when it was just me I went to all the shows, vegas, pheniox, ect..... I'm trying to bring that back for me.
> *


Same here. After babymomma havn the baby there really much shows. Once my daughter gets older be better.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up ray


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2011, 03:43 PM~20115304
> *What's up ray
> *


Wats gewd bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 17 2011, 03:45 PM~20115318
> *Wats gewd bro
> *


Nada just here at work sittn down on layitlow. :biggrin: what u up to. Have u found that part


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*Chapter Presidents, please RSVP by chapter and let me know what you can bring.
Anna & Yolanda - Paper good and more to come
Bomb Chapter - Carnitas
IE Chapter -Jumper and Birria
Vago IE-Nachos
Jesse Ventura-Water and Sodas
E.LA Hot Dogs and condiments*

CHAPTER PRESIDENTS PLEASE RSVP NO LATER THAN MARCH 31ST.


----------



## lesstime

BigRubb got that wet chrome 


what ya up too on my firday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 17 2011, 04:36 PM~20115646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigRubb got that wet chrome
> what ya up too on my firday
> *


What's up how r u


----------



## lesstime

good bro its friday orderd some new tip for the plasma i used my cutting torch on the pic i sent you last night 
i let some one use the plasma and they fucked the tip up and i didnt know till i went to use it the other night so i should have a better cutting sorce soon but i will continue to work on every one orders 

i just hope i dont run out of ox/ayc :|
cus i cant cut them out with my grinder lol 
what you up too 
hitting the metal shop tomorrow along with my work to get more metal  getting stocked up for the hopper trike


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 17 2011, 03:51 PM~20115356
> *Nada just here at work sittn down on layitlow.  :biggrin: what u up to. Have u found that part
> *


Thats kool bro....and nope i havent got that part yet, still looking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 17 2011, 05:35 PM~20116026
> *good bro its friday orderd some new tip for the plasma i used my cutting torch on the pic i sent you last night
> i let some one use the plasma and they fucked the tip up and i didnt know till i went to use it the other night so i should have a better cutting sorce soon but i will continue to work on every one orders
> 
> i just hope i dont run out of ox/ayc :|
> cus i cant cut them out with my grinder lol
> what you up too
> hitting the metal shop tomorrow along with my work to get more metal  getting stocked up for the hopper trike
> *


Ur makn a trike hopper for urself


----------



## lesstime

yep 
man i like it getting dark later lol i got a bit of work done tonight 
orange bike is all mocked up ready to weld it up 
big rubb just nee to know the distance from seat to axle
jr broke the last bit have to get a new one tomorrow but one is looking a lot better then what you sen last 
 
anyone get anything done on ther rides?????

oh yeah finshed t4 handle bars


----------



## lesstime

been 14 hours where is yall at??? if ya at a show get some pics


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 18 2011, 10:26 AM~20121622
> *been 14 hours where is yall at??? if ya at a show get some pics
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup man 
it felt good to sleep in for once but now i have to rush to get things done lol 

what you up too???

orange nice talking to ya yestrday


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 18 2011, 10:32 AM~20121676
> *sup man
> it felt good to sleep in for once but now i have to rush to get things done lol
> 
> what you up too???
> 
> orange nice talking to ya yestrday
> *


Nice talkin to you as well gave me some good info on the bike game I didn't know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. I BEEN BUSY ALL DAY


----------



## Fleetangel

FOR VENTURA

This Just In: Pachucos fundraiser for the homeless Car Show Set for this weekend 3/20/11 has been CANCELLED due to rain in the forecast. A new date has been set for Sunday, APR. 3rd same place Paradise Grill Corner of Channel Islands and Victoria in Oxnard (Hueneme). The Rio Del Valle" Bring on The Spring " Show on Sunday, March, 27th at Rio Del Valle Middle School is STILL Happening. Please come out and support our local shows and show all how we Roll in DA 805. Peace!


----------



## lesstime

sup yall just got back got metal and some more tools 
time to hit the garage to get more work done


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 18 2011, 04:53 PM~20123914
> *sup yall just got back got metal and some more tools
> time to hit the garage to get more work done
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

you getting any work done??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers just pick up my parts I'm not gettn engravn. I rather put 800.00 in the elco just going to get the stuff chrome amd gold for the pirate bike. :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 18 2011, 09:25 PM~20125812
> *What's up goodtimers just pick up my parts I'm not gettn engravn. I rather put 800.00 in the elco just going to get the stuff chrome amd gold for the pirate bike. :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: at that rate ill never get anything done lol j/k 
sent you a nother pic earlyer today i got a new tool that saves some time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 18 2011, 10:01 PM~20126105
> *:wow:  :wow:  at that rate ill never get anything done lol j/k
> sent you a nother pic earlyer today i got a new tool that saves some time
> *


I really want my elco out I haven't even touch it after I got the under carrige re3force


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2011, 09:38 AM~20128081
> *I really want my elco out I haven't even touch it after I got the under carrige re3force
> *


yeah i know what you mean

what everyone doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 19 2011, 10:06 AM~20128237
> *yeah i know what you mean
> 
> what everyone doing
> *


This weekn nothing crackn. Just the hop tomorow


----------



## lesstime

get to putting the elco together to hop that  lol j/k


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY!!....THIS DAY SUCKS!!!...(RAINY DAY)


----------



## lesstime

dont let the rain get you down


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 19 2011, 11:04 AM~20128581
> *dont let  the rain get you down
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 18 2011, 04:44 PM~20123869
> *FOR VENTURA
> 
> This Just In: Pachucos fundraiser for the homeless Car Show Set for this weekend 3/20/11 has been CANCELLED due to rain in the forecast. A new date has been set for Sunday, APR. 3rd same place Paradise Grill Corner of Channel Islands and Victoria in Oxnard (Hueneme). The Rio Del Valle" Bring on The Spring " Show on Sunday, March, 27th at Rio Del Valle Middle School is STILL Happening. Please come out and support our local shows and show all how we Roll in DA 805. Peace!
> *


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up I need ur guys help I know for sure I'm doing forks chrome with the gold skull. But when I seen the rims should I do GOLD LIP with chrome SPOKES. or CHROME LIP with GOLD SPOKES. or leave it the way it is chrome with white spoke.. so it could go good with the fork


----------



## lesstime

chrome ring gold nipples white spokes /gold skull chrome hand and arm


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2011, 02:30 PM~20129749
> *What's up I need ur guys help I know for sure I'm doing forks chrome with the gold skull. But when I seen the rims should I do GOLD LIP with chrome SPOKES. or CHROME LIP with GOLD SPOKES. or leave it the way it is chrome with white spoke.. so it could go good with the fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do it the way lesstime said it...but the forks the way u said would look bomb!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 19 2011, 02:30 PM~20129752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

But u guys think the gold nipple will stand out


----------



## lesstime

yeah you will see them good JR


----------



## lesstime

ill be back in a bit have to go to a birthday party that i dont want to go to  only going for a hour or so


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 19 2011, 04:16 PM~20130274
> *ill be back in a bit have to go to a birthday party that i dont want to go to  only going for a hour or so
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2011, 02:30 PM~20129749
> *What's up I need ur guys help I know for sure I'm doing forks chrome with the gold skull. But when I seen the rims should I do GOLD LIP with chrome SPOKES. or CHROME LIP with GOLD SPOKES. or leave it the way it is chrome with white spoke.. so it could go good with the fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

so much for an hour  ended up puting a stereo in my aunts car for free


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just got home..gnights goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone am up early to maxamize the amount of work that need to get done in the garage


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 07:44 AM~20133530
> *sup everyone am up early to maxamize the amount of work that need to get done in the garage
> *


Damn ur always busy :0 :0


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2011, 08:05 AM~20133615
> *Damn ur always busy :0  :0
> *


bro i have not had a none busy min in like months lol but thats what it take to be on top right ??
can you get a hold of big rubb and ask him the size so i can get his out the way 

from bannana seat holes to the axle thats the only thing am waiting on on his stuff 
please thanks i texted him a few times yesterday noone hit me back


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 08:16 AM~20133662
> *bro i have not had a none busy min in like months lol but thats what it take to be on top right ??
> can you get a hold of big rubb and ask him the size so i can get his out the way
> 
> from bannana seat holes to the axle thats the only thing am waiting on on his stuff
> please thanks i texted him a few times yesterday noone hit me back
> *


Yea ill give him a call in a bit I'm just wakn up... ur neighbor havet complain 0n u yet for makn all those noises. Grinding and stuff. :wow:


----------



## lesstime

no and i have some hard core death metal playing hella load too 
cool thanks after ten at night i close the garage door and dont open it till ten i give them some sleep time lol


----------



## David Cervantes

I love my little princess. GT UP. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 20 2011, 08:52 AM~20133821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my little princess.  GT UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


She is pretty g. We got to get her a bike out she always reppn the gt at the show :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 08:39 AM~20133749
> *no and i have some hard core death metal playing hella load too
> cool thanks after ten at night i close the garage door and dont open it till ten i give them some sleep time lol
> *


Damn I want a garage like that. My dad going to buy welding machine I want to learn so I can do crazy ass stuff. Let's see if he does :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2011, 09:04 AM~20133874
> *Damn I want a garage like that. My dad going to buy welding machine I want to learn so I can do crazy ass stuff. Let's see if he does :wow:
> *


that be cool they get pricy but you can make money back if you learn fast


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 20 2011, 08:52 AM~20133821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my little princess.  GT UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CERVANTES FAMILY ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE GT!!!


----------



## lesstime

am sure some of you want to see what the bike look like as of now 
also have this coming 








with this and the rest of it 








and got the hopping trike on the drawing board along with project SHHHH and 12inch radical


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 11:14 AM~20134591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am sure some of you want to see what the bike look like as of now
> also have this coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this and the rest of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got the hopping trike on the drawing board along with project SHHHH and 12inch radical
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 20 2011, 08:52 AM~20133821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my little princess.  GT UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


she look bad ass in a monte carlo LS pedal car lmk if you like to start a project


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good to see all the goodtimers pushn. Anybody have pics of there build feel free to post them up or for the people that are not on layitlow.. gt up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2011, 12:43 PM~20135070
> *Good to see all the goodtimers pushn. Anybody have pics of there build feel free to post them up or for the people that are not on layitlow.. gt up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ CRACKIN


----------



## dee_5o5

Got bored so wanted to see what it would look like... next step custom parts.......


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 03:55 PM~20136060
> *Got bored so wanted to see what it would look like... next step custom parts.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 03:59 PM~20136082
> *looking good
> *


Thanks, looks like you been doing some work too?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 04:14 PM~20136184
> *Thanks, looks like you been doing some work too?
> *


yeah just a bit lol


----------



## dee_5o5

A bike I built last year something simple


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 04:15 PM~20136189
> *yeah just a bit lol
> *


Keep up the good work bro looking good....can't wait to start my custom parts


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 04:22 PM~20136218
> *Keep up the good work bro looking good....can't wait to start my custom parts
> *


you too if ya need a hand holla i aways like to help


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 20 2011, 08:52 AM~20133821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my little princess.  GT UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




GRASIAS FOR THE NICE COMENTES. YEA I BEAN PLANING A PEDEL CAR FOR MY LITTLE PRINCESS BUT I WANT SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR HER. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 20 2011, 04:25 PM~20136238
> *GRASIAS FOR THE NICE COMENTES. YEA I BEAN PLANING A PEDEL CAR FOR MY LITTLE PRINCESS BUT I WANT SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR HER. :biggrin:
> *


ill send you a pic in a few :happysad:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 04:27 PM~20136249
> *ill send you a pic in a few  :happysad:
> *


SIMON


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 03:55 PM~20136060
> *Got bored so wanted to see what it would look like... next step custom parts.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R U PUTTING CUSTOM FENDERS ON IT???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 04:47 PM~20136419
> *R U PUTTING CUSTOM FENDERS ON IT???
> *


Want to sure, wanted to leave them chrome but then it needs more to it. What do you think?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 04:59 PM~20136519
> *Want to sure, wanted to leave them chrome but then it needs more to it. What do you think?
> *


I WOULD GO CUSTOM...SINCE THE FRAME LOOKS SICK!!


----------



## lesstime

Members: lesstime, Fleetangel
sup bro


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 05:26 PM~20136742
> *I WOULD GO CUSTOM...SINCE THE FRAME LOOKS SICK!!
> *


I mite try that, that was just a lil mock up. But more pics to come when I put in more work.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 05:27 PM~20136752
> *Members: lesstime, Fleetangel
> sup bro
> *


JUST RESTING BRO!....RAIN IS UNSTOPPABLE... HBU???


----------



## lesstime

working on all the parts and frame stoped to it dinner real fast


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 05:35 PM~20136813
> *working on all the parts and frame stoped to it dinner real fast
> *


COOL!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd players.!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 07:17 PM~20137877
> *Wats gewd players.!!!!!!
> *


WUTS NEW G'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 03:55 PM~20136060
> *Got bored so wanted to see what it would look like... next step custom parts.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good g. I can't wait to see it finish :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 07:33 PM~20138034
> *WUTS NEW G'!
> *


Nuthin much just getting a little frustrated on seeing my bike in pieces   :angry:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 04:59 PM~20136519
> *Want to sure, wanted to leave them chrome but then it needs more to it. What do you think?
> *


U can do that or go custom laser cut fender to have ur chrome. Like my gt fenders


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 07:46 PM~20138150
> *Nuthin much just getting a little frustrated on seeing my bike in pieces     :angry:
> *


I HATE THAT!!!>....I WAS LIKE THAT WHEN I WANTED TO BRING OUT THE TRIKE TILL I HAD IT THE WAY I WANTED IT BUT I HAVE NO PATIENCE!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 07:47 PM~20138170
> *I HATE THAT!!!>....I WAS LIKE THAT WHEN I WANTED TO BRING OUT THE TRIKE TILL I HAD IT THE WAY I WANTED IT BUT I HAVE NO PATIENCE!!
> *


Me neither bro, i hate waiting and ima go to a few places and make sum calls tmrw to see if they have the part....

So pjay...can yu pm me the price on the bike plaques plz.!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 07:50 PM~20138194
> *Me neither bro, i hate waiting and ima go to a few places and make sum calls tmrw to see if they have the part....
> 
> So pjay...can yu pm me the price on the bike plaques plz.!
> *


WUT PART R U LOOKING FOR?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 07:50 PM~20138194
> *Me neither bro, i hate waiting and ima go to a few places and make sum calls tmrw to see if they have the part....
> 
> So pjay...can yu pm me the price on the bike plaques plz.!
> *


My bad g I been lagn it. I been busy.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2011, 07:53 PM~20138217
> *What's crackn :biggrin:
> *


WUZ GOOD


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 07:52 PM~20138212
> *WUT PART R U LOOKING FOR?????
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2011, 07:57 PM~20138222
> *My bad g I been lagn it. I been busy.
> *


Its all gewd but do yu know the estimate.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 08:01 PM~20138247
> *
> *


DID U HIT UP LESSTIME???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 08:07 PM~20138302
> *DID U HIT UP LESSTIME???
> *


Yea but ima try and hit up a few local places first...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 08:08 PM~20138306
> *Yea but ima try and hit up a few local places first...
> *


OH OKAY....HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 08:10 PM~20138323
> *OH OKAY....HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?
> *


Pretty boring just been chillin txting and listenin to muzik all day.!!
And urs.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 20 2011, 07:46 PM~20138151
> *U can do that or go custom laser cut fender to have ur chrome. Like my gt fenders
> *


That would look cool, I want them chrome cuz my forks and handle bar and other stuff will be clear and then if I paint them there won't be much chrome on there.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 08:15 PM~20138358
> *Pretty boring just been chillin txting and listenin to muzik all day.!!
> And urs.???
> *


SAME HERE...YESTERDAY I WENT TO A VIDEOSHOOT...I TOOK THE TRIKE BUT THEY WANT IT TO COME OUT ON THE SECOND VIDEO...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 08:34 PM~20138553
> *SAME HERE...YESTERDAY I WENT TO A VIDEOSHOOT...I TOOK THE TRIKE BUT THEY WANT IT TO COME OUT ON THE SECOND VIDEO...
> *


Thts kool dawg.... So wats gewd for next weekend????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 20 2011, 08:40 PM~20138611
> *Thts kool dawg.... So wats gewd for next weekend????
> *


GO TO A GT MEMBERS DAUGHTES BDAY PARTY THEN SUNDAY CARSHOW!!...WBU???


----------



## Fleetangel

GOODTIMES BIKES R INVITED!!!!






> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 17 2011, 09:54 PM~20118598
> *WAZ UP HOMIES WE WILL BE HAVEING A VIDEO SHOOT AT WOODLY PARK FOR THE HOMIE AND MY PRIMO MISTER D FROM SOUTHLAND ENT IF ANYONE WANTS TO SHOW UP WITH THERE CARS BIKES HARLYS BOMBS TRUCKS U ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME ON DOWN IT WILL ALL TAKE PLACE AT 12PM-3PM SUNDAY APRIL 10,2011 AT WOODLY PARK BOMB PRIDE AND VALLEY LIFE ARE COMEING DOWN SO WHO EVER ELES WANTS TO COME DOWN JUST POST UP HERE ON SHOW AND EVENTS OR COULD SEND ME A PM.   :cheesy
> *


----------



## lesstime

man am beat and 3 days behind going on 4  see ya tomorrow fam


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 09:05 PM~20138899
> *man am beat and 3 days behind going on 4  see ya tomorrow fam
> *


GOOD NITE G'!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20138665
> *GO TO A GT MEMBERS DAUGHTES BDAY PARTY THEN SUNDAY CARSHOW!!...WBU???
> *


I think we gunna go back one of our members house to go pick up our 65.!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 20 2011, 09:05 PM~20138899
> *man am beat and 3 days behind going on 4  see ya tomorrow fam
> *


Goodnite bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 20 2011, 08:30 PM~20138517
> *That would look cool, I want them chrome cuz my forks and handle bar and other stuff will be clear and then if I paint them there won't be much chrome on there.....
> *


Yea that would be tight let me know when ur ready to cut. Hit up justdeez for ur design and ill show u who hooks up with laser cuttn for a cheap price. That does my part


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 21 2011, 09:12 AM~20141718
> *Yea that would be tight let me know when ur ready to cut. Hit up justdeez for ur design and ill show u who hooks up with laser cuttn for a cheap price. That does my part
> *


Pm me a pic of your fender that way I can get a good idea bro..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 21 2011, 09:20 AM~20141760
> *Pm me a pic of your fender that way I can get a good idea bro..
> *


These are going on the orange bile just need to get the chrome...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

MAN I LOVE THOSE FENDERS :worship: 

WAT IT DEW EVERYONE.HAPPY MONDAY BACK TO NORMAL PARTY TIME IS OVER  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 21 2011, 11:29 AM~20142613
> *MAN I LOVE THOSE FENDERS  :worship:
> 
> WAT IT DEW EVERYONE.HAPPY MONDAY BACK TO NORMAL  PARTY TIME IS OVER   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks 

Time to work again


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 AM~20142726
> *Thanks
> 
> Time to work again
> *



YOUR WELCOME GOT TO GIVE PROPS TO A GOOD BUILDER SUCH AS YOURSELF  GT UP

AND YES BACK TO WORK.BUT WAIT A MIN I WORKED ALL WEEK LAST WEEK  :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 21 2011, 10:22 AM~20142180
> *These are going on the orange bile just need to get the chrome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks sick bro!!


----------



## lesstime

sup every one been a long monday and my garage is a total mess kinda looks like i was hit by a tiusami


----------



## lesstime

hey GT if i play my cards right i might be able to hit the SOCIOS 9th ANNUAL CAR SHOW, Sunday. May 29th. 2011
maybe some of yall i can meet there ill keep ya posted as the date gets closer


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 05:56 PM~20145334
> *hey GT if i play my cards right i might be able to hit the SOCIOS 9th ANNUAL CAR SHOW, Sunday. May 29th. 2011
> maybe some of yall i can meet there ill keep ya posted as the date gets closer
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

david pm me a number i can send a pic message to please


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 05:59 PM~20145353
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


is that good ? or bad?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 06:16 PM~20145461
> *is that good ? or bad?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

hoping to have updates at least two times aweek on at least one of the bikes
GT UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:05 PM~20145935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping to have updates at least two times aweek on at least one of the bikes
> GT UP
> *


r u gonna engrave them???


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone.??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:03 PM~20145919
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH BOI COOL 
getting close to shows cant wait


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146009
> *r u gonna engrave them???
> *


That would look dope.!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146009
> *r u gonna engrave them???
> *


not sure yet if so i wont do them ill have to find some on that can


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20146013
> *Wats gewd everyone.??
> *


wuz up lil g'!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:17 PM~20146030
> *not sure yet if so i wont do them ill have to find some on that can
> *


ohh...they would look dope!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:18 PM~20146032
> *wuz up lil g'!
> *


Nuthin much just chillaxin...kinda have a headache..
And yu homie.???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:18 PM~20146040
> *ohh...they would look dope!
> *


yes they would but it cost and i do engrave them it will push me back on shows but if i do and hold off on show ill get the engraving points AGH what to do ?????
i still have more parts i have to add maybe ill engrave them to get the points and add them as i get them builts and done????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 21 2011, 07:19 PM~20146050
> *Nuthin much just chillaxin...kinda have a headache..
> And yu homie.???
> *


just hating this weather!!... a lot of trees fell down last nite....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:22 PM~20146093
> *yes they would  but it cost and i do engrave them it will push me back on shows but if i do and hold off on show ill get the engraving points AGH what to do ?????
> i still have more parts i have to add maybe ill engrave them  to get the points and add them as i get them builts and done????
> *


well true that!!...whens the first carshow???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:26 PM~20146133
> *well true that!!...whens the first carshow???
> *


april 9 or 17 waiting on more info 
i hope to have the rest of the parts before then


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:33 PM~20146185
> *april 9 or 17 waiting on more info
> i hope to have the rest of the parts before then
> *


damn next month!!!


----------



## lesstime

yep theres a sap meet in the begining of the month and i hope i sell a lot of the spare car parts i have to stack money for the soicos show then back here for another one then on june 25 theres on in utah and then down to la i hope


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:46 PM~20146324
> *yep theres a sap meet in the begining of the month and i hope i sell a lot of the spare car parts i have to stack money for the soicos show then back here for another one then on june 25 theres on in utah and then down to la i hope
> *


u better come on july!


----------



## lesstime

am trying bro if i dont the bikes is getting sent to you to show for me :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:50 PM~20146387
> *am trying bro if i dont the bikes is getting sent to you  to show for me  :happysad:
> *


try ur best g!...u gotta meet the family!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:52 PM~20146406
> *try ur best g!...u gotta meet the family!
> *


hell yeah have to meet a lot of ya soon this typeing shit sucks if you dont know what the person really looks like lol no **** lol 
but i like to meet a lot of ya and show ya the bike(S)


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:54 PM~20146434
> *hell yeah have to meet a lot of ya soon this typeing shit sucks if you dont know what the person really looks like lol no **** lol
> but i like to meet a lot of ya and show ya  the bike(S)
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2011, 07:25 PM~20146122
> *just hating this weather!!... a lot of trees fell down last nite....
> *


Wow hahaha thatd crazy...we just had a little rain today all week.!!!


----------



## 55800

whats GOOD homies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:46 PM~20146324
> *yep theres a sap meet in the begining of the month and i hope i sell a lot of the spare car parts i have to stack money for the soicos show then back here for another one then on june 25 theres on in utah and then down to la i hope
> *


Ur going to the socios show in may?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 22 2011, 12:26 AM~20148886
> *whats GOOD homies
> *


what's up how r u


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 22 2011, 09:04 AM~20150674
> *Ur going to the socios show in may?
> *


am going to try ill let ya know as it get closer maybe ya can meet me there??? with some of the fam from down there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 05:33 PM~20154330
> *am going to try ill let ya know as it get closer maybe ya can meet me there??? with some of the fam from down there
> *


LET ME KNOW ME KNOW SO I CAN TRY TO MAKEW IT OUT THERE..


----------



## Fleetangel

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 05:55 PM~20154524
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP FLEET U GUYS DOWN GO TO SACRAMENTO.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 22 2011, 06:00 PM~20154551
> *WHATS UP FLEET U GUYS DOWN GO TO SACRAMENTO.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill roll with u!!!!


----------



## lesstime

yeah ill let ya know if we do head out or not in time for ya to get there


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 22 2011, 07:19 PM~20155369
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


sup bro hows the fam


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone.!!!


----------



## lesstime

post to be working but i fucked this night off shit am going to get in trouble


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 07:50 PM~20155751
> *post to be working but i fucked this night off shit am going to get in trouble
> *


Why didnt yu go to work bro.???


----------



## lesstime

just the kids where being bad so i couldnt be in the garge and watch them make sure they didnt fight


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 07:48 PM~20155720
> *Wats up everyone.!!!
> *


WUZ UP LIL RAY!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 07:53 PM~20155805
> *just the kids where being bad so i couldnt be in the garge and watch them make sure they didnt fight
> *


O okay that sucks bro...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 07:55 PM~20155836
> *WUZ UP LIL RAY!
> *


Wats gewd g.!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 08:09 PM~20156030
> *Wats gewd g.!!
> *


NM JUST ORDERING SOME CUSTOM PARTS FOR THE TRIKE!!...WBU???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 08:08 PM~20156024
> *O okay that sucks bro...
> *


yeah maybe tomorrow :happysad: 









fleet you trike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:12 PM~20156073
> *yeah maybe tomorrow  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fleet you trike
> *


I JUST ORDER A LOT OF STUFF FOR IT


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20156087
> *I JUST ORDER A LOT OF STUFF FOR IT
> *


  not from me


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:16 PM~20156141
> * not from me
> *


CUSTOM!!...I WILL ALWAYS GO THROUGH U FIRST!  ...AND PROBABLY A CUSTOM HYDRO SYSTEM!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 08:18 PM~20156155
> *CUSTOM!!...I WILL ALWAYS GO THROUGH U FIRST!  ...AND PROBABLY A CUSTOM HYDRO SYSTEM!
> *


oh ok :biggrin: cool cant wait to see


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 08:12 PM~20156064
> *NM JUST ORDERING SOME CUSTOM PARTS FOR THE TRIKE!!...WBU???
> *


Playing sum call of duty hahaha and on lil ....im multi tasking
Thats gewd i need to start ordering custom parts.!!...who do yu order frm.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:12 PM~20156073
> *yeah maybe tomorrow  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fleet you trike
> *


Yup so hows the bikes.???


----------



## lesstime

our bikes?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:25 PM~20156242
> *our bikes?
> *


So hows ur bikes.???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 08:27 PM~20156265
> *So hows ur bikes.???
> *


sitting waitng on new parts lol here the update from last night lol









orderd a 225 bucks in parts for the same bike 
and as soon as i get some parts back ill be sending some more out for some WET WET :biggrin: and i think sat ill be sending out two frams for paint a little some thing new i got up my sleve oh and i might have a few schwinns for sale soon update on the i hope by friday

and your ride?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd AGUILAR3


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:34 PM~20156339
> *sitting waitng on new parts lol here the update from last night lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orderd a 225 bucks in parts for the same bike
> and as soon as i get some parts back ill be sending some more out for some WET WET  :biggrin:  and i think sat ill be sending out two frams for paint a little some thing new i got up my sleve oh and i might have a few schwinns for sale soon update on the i hope by friday
> 
> and your ride?
> *


Thats gewd man...and my bike besides that one part, ima buy a gold plaque then ima try and ordering sum custom forks or send fenders to yu or fleet to get customed.!!!


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:39 PM~20156400
> *cool
> *


Yup...i gotta step up my game for 2011


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:19 PM~20156177
> *oh ok  :biggrin: cool cant wait to see
> *


ULL BE SURPRISED!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 08:40 PM~20156405
> *Yup...i gotta step up my game for 2011
> *


same here bro thats why i put one whole check to the bikes and the other two to bills and food


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 08:40 PM~20156406
> *ULL BE SURPRISED!
> *


il be surprised when i get SSHHHHH back naw j/k bro lol :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:41 PM~20156416
> *same here bro thats why i put one whole check to the bikes and the other two to bills and food
> *


Yup thats gewd man...and i cant wait to get a job....but in the meen while, im off to smashing cans and husalin at skool.!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:41 PM~20156416
> *same here bro thats why i put one whole check to the bikes and the other two to bills and food
> *


THATS NICE!!! GT FULLTIMER!!


----------



## lesstime

am hoping all these parts will knock the other out the water cuz it knocking me out the water lol


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:12 PM~20156073
> *yeah maybe tomorrow  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fleet you trike
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 08:46 PM~20156468
> *am hoping all these parts will knock the other out the water cuz it knocking me out the water lol
> *


IMA SEND U A PM....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 08:49 PM~20156488
> *IMA SEND U A PM....
> *


i hope am not in trouble :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 22 2011, 08:47 PM~20156475
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUZ UP!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 08:51 PM~20156504
> *WUZ UP!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ay bro where do yu order ur custom parts from.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 08:53 PM~20156525
> *Ay bro where do yu order ur custom parts from.???
> *


TNT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 09:08 PM~20156685
> *TNT
> *


Oh okay.!!
Thsnks g.!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 09:22 PM~20156854
> *Oh okay.!!
> Thsnks g.!!
> *


U GOING FOR SOME CUSTOM TOO???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 09:27 PM~20156907
> *U GOING FOR SOME CUSTOM TOO???
> *


yea sum custom forks and pedals


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 09:43 PM~20157080
> *yea sum custom forks and pedals
> *


THATS TIGHT....TNT HAS SOME NICE FORKS FOR CHEAP!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 09:43 PM~20157080
> *yea sum custom forks and pedals
> *


 :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 09:44 PM~20157093
> *THATS TIGHT....TNT HAS SOME NICE FORKS FOR CHEAP!
> *


yea i know i was looking at the topic!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 09:44 PM~20157097
> *:wow:
> *


yup yu know it and custom fenders!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah bro


----------



## Fleetangel

AIGHT GTIMERS IM OUT!!>..TTYL!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 10:04 PM~20157334
> *AIGHT GTIMERS IM OUT!!>..TTYL!!
> *


night bro hit me up with pic of SSHHHHH soon


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 09:53 PM~20157205
> *hell yeah bro
> *


yup yup!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 22 2011, 10:04 PM~20157334
> *AIGHT GTIMERS IM OUT!!>..TTYL!!
> *


goodnite playa!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

i think am going to have to make a set of fenders for the pink pixie to show yall how we do it lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

So lesstime...wa is ur real name.????
if yu dont mind me asking.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 10:16 PM~20157456
> *i think am going to have to make a set of fenders for the pink pixie to show yall how we do it lol
> *


yup after that everyone gunna be hating on goodtimes bikes cuz we taking over!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 10:17 PM~20157458
> *So lesstime...wa is ur real name.????
> if yu dont mind me asking.???
> *


you dont know ???? 



naw j/k bro 

name is Thomas AKA SPARKY (lesstime)


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 10:20 PM~20157487
> *you dont know ????
> naw j/k bro
> 
> name is Thomas AKA SPARKY  (lesstime)
> *


hahahaha my bad bro.... well im raymond but call me ray for short as yu already know!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 10:18 PM~20157467
> *yup after that everyone gunna be hating on goodtimes bikes cuz we taking over!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol i told you my name in some of the pms i sent to you but you dont read the whole thing i guess lol j/k lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimes


----------



## lesstime

putting in fulltime JR whats good with you?? i tryed to text you back on some update but my phone is acting up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 10:26 PM~20157548
> *putting in fulltime JR whats good with you?? i tryed to text you back on some update but my phone is acting up
> *


Its all good I knoe u do good work.  what u up to.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 10:23 PM~20157517
> *lol i told you my name in some of the pms i sent to you but you dont read the whole thing i guess lol j/k lol
> *


Yp hahahaha im sry.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 22 2011, 10:34 PM~20157592
> *Yp hahahaha im sry.!!!
> *


Hey g I'm shippn ur parts tomorow.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 22 2011, 10:36 PM~20157619
> *Hey g I'm shippn ur parts tomorow.
> *


Koo koo thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anyone up :squint:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:25 AM~20158149
> *Anyone up :squint:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 12:26 AM~20158154
> *:wave:
> *


What'sup g. I thought everybody is sleepm


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:25 AM~20158149
> *Anyone up :squint:
> *


WHAT IT DEW YOUNG BUCK..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just chilln right here with my lil one. Hey r u coming to mia party this Saturday so I can hand u the parts


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:28 AM~20158162
> *What'sup g. I thought everybody is sleepm
> *


not me just got home from work :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 12:33 AM~20158185
> *not me just got home from work :uh:
> *


That's cool g ill be haitn it a lil coming home late not gettn dinner. But at the same time I love it for the money


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:40 AM~20158227
> *That's cool g ill be haitn it a lil coming home late not gettn dinner. But at the same time I love it for the money
> *


ya thats true it sucks but is coo at the same time me an the wife dont fight as much when i aint here so its worth getting away


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 12:42 AM~20158236
> *ya thats true it sucks but is coo at the same time me an the wife dont fight as much when i aint here so its worth getting away
> *


That's cool. How colorado chapter


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:45 AM~20158246
> *That's cool. How colorado chapter
> *


going good alot of homies from the c.c. are building there kids up bikes so looks to be a big strong chapter i i know of 10 bikes off the top that will be out by cinco so its getting there just need to finish prospecting to order up my shirts,plaques,ect


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 12:52 AM~20158277
> *going good alot of homies from the c.c. are building there kids up bikes so looks to be a big strong chapter i i know of 10 bikes off the top that will be out by cinco so its getting there just need to finish prospecting to order up my shirts,plaques,ect
> *


 U have any pics of there bikes to the rest of the gt family. Try to get them on layitlow


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 12:58 AM~20158305
> *U have any pics of there bikes to the rest of the gt family. Try to get them on layitlow
> *


i will get some everyone suppost to bring my some pics of there progress at the next meeting i will definitly tell them bout lil


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 01:02 AM~20158317
> *i will get some everyone suppost to bring my some pics of there progress at the next meeting i will definitly tell them bout lil
> *


It be nice to get more of the gt bike builders on lil. But they don't want to leave facebook :angry: ..lol


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 01:20 AM~20158359
> *It be nice to get more of the gt bike builders on lil. But they don't want to leave facebook :angry: ..lol
> *


lol exactly i think this is way better then facebook n myspace i mean there aint many females on here to talk to but this is better for people that have passion for lowriders to talk get ideas from other homies


----------



## lesstime

yall beter be working


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:47 AM~20159975
> *yall beter be working
> *


 :biggrin: got to so i can pay u lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 01:41 AM~20158394
> *lol exactly i think this is way better then facebook n myspace i mean there aint many females on here to talk to but this is better for people that have passion for lowriders to talk get ideas from other homies
> *


Haha yea that what I hate about this to no ladys.lol. but fuck its cool talkn to everybody and get ideals or buy stuff off of here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:47 AM~20159975
> *yall beter be working
> *


I'm workn on the car my freakn heads blew out in the engine


----------



## lesstime

damn Jr that suck we need to get you a newer lac big bodie 

orange then pay up lol j/k bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd gtimers.???


----------



## lesstime

sup every one home from work hiting the garage right after dinner is done in a few mins


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS CHECKN IN FROM WORK


----------



## -GT- RAY

On my way to the swapmeet to see if they have the part i need.!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel

VENTURA CHECKIN IN!


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 23 2011, 07:20 PM~20164232
> *WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 07:57 PM~20164653
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP!


----------



## lesstime

cookies and milk then bed tomorrow night everyone that has parts being made will have update pics


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:07 PM~20165414
> *cookies and milk then bed tomorrow night everyone that has parts being made will have update pics
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS GEWD EVERYONE....OKAY THIS HOW MY BIKE HAS BEEN LOOKING FOR THE PAST MONTH


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:25 PM~20165572
> *WATS GEWD EVERYONE....OKAY THIS HOW MY BIKE HAS BEEN LOOKING FOR THE PAST MONTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have a update right???? :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

AND THIS IS WAT I GOT TODAY


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:31 PM~20165618
> *AND THIS IS WAT I GOT TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: put it together now lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

OKAY AND HERE IT IS PUT BACK TOGETHER WITH THE NEW KNOCK OFF

















AND THE NEW SPRING.....THANKS THOMAS!!!!


----------



## lesstime

thats looking good bro keep it up let me know if you want to get a chain guard


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:43 PM~20165744
> *thats looking good bro keep it up let me know if you want to get a chain guard
> *


i was thinking bout getting one today but idk, i just ended up getting the knock off for a gewd deal...the knock off was 20$ and the otha thing was 6$


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:38 PM~20165702
> *OKAY AND HERE IT IS PUT BACK TOGETHER WITH THE NEW KNOCK OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE NEW SPRING.....THANKS THOMAS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just missn one thing :0


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:45 PM~20165761
> *i was thinking bout getting one today but idk, i just ended up getting the knock off for a gewd deal...the knock off was 20$ and the otha thing was 6$
> *


cool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 09:48 PM~20165779
> *Just missn one thing :0
> *


WHAT?????


----------



## lesstime

nice talking to ya again JR


----------



## lesstime

GOODTIMES plauqe


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:48 PM~20165782
> *cool
> *


YUP YUP....NOW OFF TO GET SUM CUSTOM PARTS!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:49 PM~20165796
> *GOODTIMES plauqe
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: VERY SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:48 PM~20165788
> *WHAT?????
> *


Plaq :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:50 PM~20165808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: VERY SOON!!!!!!!!
> *


i hope t4's bike too as the sissy bar dubs and a holder and sissy bar lol going to look funnie with nouthing up there


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 09:51 PM~20165823
> *Plaq :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP IMA TALK TO MY PREZ THIS WEEKEND AND SEE IF I CAN ORDER ONE ALREADY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:49 PM~20165791
> *nice talking to ya again JR
> *


Good talkn to u brother ..sorry I was in a rush they had me workn


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:52 PM~20165834
> *i hope t4's bike too as the sissy bar dubs and a holder and sissy bar lol going to look funnie with nouthing up there
> *


YEA FUR REALS....WE NEED TO START PLAQING THEM BIKES OUT THERE ALREADY!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 09:53 PM~20165844
> *Good talkn to u brother ..sorry I was in a rush they had me workn
> *


no biggie bro got to make that cash :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:53 PM~20165841
> *YUP YUP IMA TALK TO MY PREZ THIS WEEKEND AND SEE IF I CAN ORDER ONE ALREADY!!!
> *


B4 lrm we need to get the bikes plaq or they won't count them in the line up.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 09:55 PM~20165862
> *B4 lrm we need to get the bikes plaq or they won't count them in the line up.
> *


OH REALLY....OKAY THEN IMA TALK TO HIM THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:54 PM~20165850
> *YEA FUR REALS....WE NEED TO START PLAQING THEM BIKES OUT THERE ALREADY!!!!
> *


yeah boi 
i got some parts being shipped tomorrow to me and then a few more i think next week on top of the stuff am making for t4's bikes and ill have to send them all out for more chrome theres going to be a LOT of chrome on this thing i need to get another job so i can start paying for gold :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:54 PM~20165852
> *no biggie bro got to make that cash  :biggrin:
> *


Man I need get another job. But I got to stop bullshittn to start studyn english asvab. Math is easy for me just english


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:56 PM~20165872
> *OH REALLY....OKAY THEN IMA TALK TO HIM THIS WEEKEND.
> *


For sure.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 09:58 PM~20165884
> *Man I need get another job. But I got to stop bullshittn to start studyn english asvab. Math is easy for me just english
> *


i know what you mean


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 09:57 PM~20165880
> *yeah boi
> i got some parts being shipped tomorrow to me and then a few more i think next week on top of the stuff am making for t4's bikes and ill have to send them all out for more chrome  theres going to be a LOT of chrome on this thing i need to get another job so i can start paying for gold  :happysad:
> *


YEA HAHAHA....FUR REALS THE GOLDS PARTS ARE STARTING TO GO UP....BUT IVE BEEN GOING TO BONECOLLECTORS WEBSITE....I SAW THAT HE HAD 20 INCH GOLD FENDERS FOR 16$ SHIPPED AND I WAS LIKE WTF, BUT HE IS FUR REAL...SO I WAS LIKE KOOL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 09:59 PM~20165902
> *For sure.
> *


SO HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR THEM TO FINISH THE PLAQUES.????


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS UP JAMES843!????


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 10:00 PM~20165913
> *YEA HAHAHA....FUR REALS THE GOLDS PARTS ARE STARTING TO GO UP....BUT IVE BEEN GOING TO BONECOLLECTORS WEBSITE....I SAW THAT HE HAD 20 INCH GOLD FENDERS FOR 16$ SHIPPED AND I WAS LIKE WTF, BUT HE IS FUR REAL...SO I WAS LIKE KOOL
> *


yeah i know i seen that too but i dont like the china gold it has to look like real gold i have two little parts that are gold already but you cant see them by the time i put it alltogether :angry:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 10:04 PM~20165947
> *yeah i know i seen that too but i dont like the china gold it has to look like real gold  i have two little parts that are gold already but you cant see them by the time i put it alltogether  :angry:
> *


YEA THATS TRUE....BUT I GUESS IT WILL DO THE JOB!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

yeah it does as long as all of it the same cant mix match then it starts looking like you bought some one elses left overs and the got new lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 10:07 PM~20165975
> *yeah it does as long as all of it the same cant mix match then it starts looking like you bought some one elses left overs and the got new lol
> *


YEA HAHAHA THAT WOULD LOOK HELLA WEIRD!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 10:01 PM~20165920
> *SO HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR THEM TO FINISH THE PLAQUES.????
> *


No more then 2 weeks I think but I would let u know when u guys order it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 10:35 PM~20166282
> *No more then 2 weeks I think but I would let u know when u guys order it
> *


Oh ohkay and phoenix is like in a month huh.???


----------



## Fleetangel

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

GOOD MORNING EVERY ONE IT MY FRIDAY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WOODY WAS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 24 2011, 10:08 AM~20169050
> *WOODY WAS HERE  :biggrin:
> *


lol whats up man


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 10:49 AM~20169321
> *lol whats up man
> *



:biggrin: WAT IT DEW LESSTIME.MAN JUST DOING SOME HOME WORK ON IMPALA WAGONS.HOW ABOUT YOU HOW'S IT GOING G?


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Fleetangel

Checkin in from work!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 12:01 PM~20169759
> *Checkin in from work!!
> *


wadd up fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 24 2011, 12:04 PM~20169776
> *wadd up fleet
> *


Not much just making the $$$!!! Wbu???


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 12:27 PM~20169886
> *Not much just making the $$$!!! Wbu???
> *


cooc oo..nun jus enjoyin my day off. ay i seen a thread u made of a guy that does engraving he got good prices?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY ROBERTO THIS IS ALL U FOR UR TRIKE... ITS FOR SALE IN THE BIKE TOPIC



> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20169217
> *Got this love seat and matching seat for a 20in for sale, don't really want to sell but can use the cash. Never been on a bike was done less than a month ago by hotstuff in New Mexico( same person who did the love seat on Lunch money)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as a set not parting them
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2011, 02:02 PM~20170437
> *HEY ROBERTO THIS IS ALL U FOR UR TRIKE... ITS FOR SALE IN THE BIKE TOPIC
> *


 :nono:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 02:34 PM~20170657
> *:nono:
> *


 :rofl: :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2011, 04:08 PM~20171262
> *:rofl:  :scrutinize:  :yes:
> *


its sold :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 24 2011, 04:22 PM~20171354
> *its sold :biggrin:
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

WATS GEWD EVERYONE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2011, 02:02 PM~20170437
> *HEY ROBERTO THIS IS ALL U FOR UR TRIKE... ITS FOR SALE IN THE BIKE TOPIC
> *


I MISSED IT DOGG!!....I HAVE MONEY READY!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 24 2011, 05:07 PM~20171655
> *WATS GEWD EVERYONE
> *


WUZ UP


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 06:04 PM~20172111
> *WUZ UP
> *


Was up...man yu should have got the love seat.!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOOD TIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 24 2011, 06:08 PM~20172140
> *Was up...man yu should have got the love seat.!!!
> *


I WISH I DID!!....I LOGGED IN TOO LATE :angry:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2011, 06:09 PM~20172152
> *Q-VO GOOD TIMES
> *


Wats gewd g.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2011, 06:09 PM~20172152
> *Q-VO GOOD TIMES
> *


Q-VO LOKO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 06:10 PM~20172154
> *I WISH I DID!!....I LOGGED IN TOO LATE :angry:
> *


Its all gewd dawg.!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 24 2011, 06:10 PM~20172166
> *Its all gewd dawg.!!
> *


FUCK IT!....NEXT TIME!!!!....WUT U UP TO?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 06:13 PM~20172180
> *FUCK IT!....NEXT TIME!!!!....WUT U UP TO?
> *


Just chillaxin...and listenin to dope muzik.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 24 2011, 06:14 PM~20172192
> *Just chillaxin...and listenin to dope muzik.!!!!
> *


COOL G'!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 06:18 PM~20172217
> *COOL G'!
> *


And yu.????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 24 2011, 06:18 PM~20172224
> *And yu.????
> *


JUST GOING THROUGH LAYITLOW!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 06:47 PM~20172454
> *JUST GOING THROUGH LAYITLOW!
> *


Me too hahaha its so boring.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 07:07 PM~20172680
> *
> *


WHATS RONG G


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 24 2011, 07:09 PM~20172708
> *WHATS RONG G
> *


JUST BORED DOGG...WBU?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 07:10 PM~20172158
> *Q-VO LOKO!
> *


aqui haciendo los sketches para los patterns de mi bike :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 07:11 PM~20172729
> *JUST BORED DOGG...WBU?
> *


x48463463243252689445 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 24 2011, 07:34 PM~20173044
> *WAZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


Wats gewd david


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2011, 07:18 PM~20172833
> *aqui haciendo los sketches para los patterns de mi bike  :biggrin:
> *


orale...pon las fotos dogg!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 24 2011, 07:34 PM~20173044
> *WAZ UP FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 08:50 PM~20173204
> *orale...pon las fotos dogg!
> *


no tengo camara carnal


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2011, 08:18 PM~20173479
> *no tengo camara carnal
> *


CHALES!!!!...YA ARME UN TRIKE!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 09:21 PM~20173506
> *CHALES!!!!...YA ARME UN TRIKE!
> *


orale tienes pics


----------



## Fleetangel

TODAVIA LE FALTAN MURALS,HYDROS,SOUND SYSTEM, PINTAR LOS RIMS,ENGRAVING,UPHOSLTERY,CUSTOM PARTS,DISPLAY Y UNOS CUANTOS SECRETOS!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

What up everybody, gt took the new mexico topic over today. Was crazy and funny watching.........


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 24 2011, 10:20 PM~20174890
> *What up everybo :biggrin: dy, gt took the new mexico topic over today. Was crazy and funny watching.........
> *


What's good homie how u been. Gt takn over this world perty soon every state going to be navy blue and white


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 10:50 PM~20174528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAVIA LE FALTAN MURALS,HYDROS,SOUND SYSTEM, PINTAR LOS RIMS,ENGRAVING,UPHOSLTERY,CUSTOM PARTS,DISPLAY Y UNOS CUANTOS SECRETOS!!!
> *


clean  yo tambien le voy a poner hydros a la mia tambien pienso tapizar el asiento red ostrich y tengo que terminarle el engraving :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

GT UP LIKE WHAT


JR the pedals ill have a pic for you tonight of both of them hope you like 
ORANGE ill send you a pic of mock up lat tonight 
BIG RUBB am cleaning the welds up to make them look better


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 11:40 AM~20178358
> *GT UP LIKE WHAT
> JR the pedals ill have a pic for you tonight of both of them  hope you like
> ORANGE ill send you a pic of mock up lat tonight
> BIG RUBB am cleaning the welds up to make them look better
> *


coo less cant wait


----------



## lesstime

power outage  last 20 mins how much longer good thing i have a batt for my laptop


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 25 2011, 09:28 AM~20177494
> *clean   yo tambien le voy a poner hydros a la mia tambien pienso tapizar el asiento red ostrich y tengo que terminarle el engraving  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON,,,,SE VA VER CHINGONA!


----------



## Fleetangel

SHOULD BE A NICE SUNNY DAY FOR A CARSHOW!


----------



## David Cervantes

Just got them from my friend andthy look goooooooood. New aditions on the trickle :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20180996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them from my friend andthy look goooooooood. New aditions on the trickle  :biggrin:
> *


THEY CAME OUT CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

got the power back been trying to catch up what yalll doin


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 07:02 PM~20181268
> *got the power back been trying to catch up  what yalll doin
> *


CLEANIN THE ROOM!


----------



## lesstime

i was just about to tell you that on facebook lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20180996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them from my friend andthy look goooooooood. New aditions on the trickle  :biggrin:
> *


Looks good I like it.. what's next fot ur blue trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up fleet and lesstime


----------



## lesstime

been working on your pedals and oranges bike took a break to eat dinner /talking to orange about his bike , he want to change it i think????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2011, 07:31 PM~20181499
> *What's up fleet and lesstime
> *


JUST CHILLIN N U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 07:35 PM~20181533
> *been working on your pedals and oranges bike took a break to eat dinner /talking to orange about his bike , he want to change it i think????
> *


That's coo. I was like that with gt edition everyweek I want to change it up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 07:38 PM~20181572
> *JUST CHILLIN N U?
> *


Just chilln finally relaxn for tomorow


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2011, 07:55 PM~20181734
> *That's coo. I was like that with gt edition everyweek I want to change it up
> *


i know lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 07:59 PM~20181771
> *i know lol
> *


What u up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2011, 07:56 PM~20181748
> *Just chilln finally relaxn for tomorow
> *


WUTS GOING DOWN TOMORROW?


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. Checkin in


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:40 PM~20182126
> *I.E. Checkin in
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 08:40 PM~20182136
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wats up g.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20182155
> *Wats up g.??
> *


just bumping some rolas...wbu?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2011, 08:05 PM~20181816
> *What u up to
> *


just working on all these parts 
trying to get motivated to work on the trike


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20180996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them from my friend andthy look goooooooood. New aditions on the trickle  :biggrin:
> *


Looks really gewd david.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20182159
> *just bumping some rolas...wbu?
> *


Thats kool dawg...
We got spring break this week.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20182187
> *Thats kool dawg...
> We got spring break this week.!!!!!
> *


i gotta work!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20182205
> *i gotta work!!
> *


Damn man that sucks


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 25 2011, 07:30 PM~20181481
> *Looks good I like it..  what's next fot ur blue trike
> *


WELL WE ARE THINKING ON ADDING A NEW BOX ,NEW APHOLSTRY SOME MURALS, INGREAVING PINSTRIPING AND SILVER LIVE BU LITTLE BY LITTEL.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:43 PM~20182174
> *Looks really gewd david.!!!
> *


THANKES :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 06:37 PM~20181101
> *THEY CAME OUT CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKES


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 25 2011, 09:05 PM~20182397
> *THANKES :biggrin:
> *


Yup no prob...yu really doing work.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 25 2011, 09:04 PM~20182384
> *WELL WE ARE THINKING ON ADDING A NEW BOX ,NEW APHOLSTRY SOME MURALS, INGREAVING PINSTRIPING AND SILVER LIVE BU LITTLE BY LITTEL.
> *


are u going to joses tomorrow???


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 09:20 PM~20182546
> *are u going to joses tomorrow???
> *


YES :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 25 2011, 09:25 PM~20182598
> *YES :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


SEE U THERE


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 25 2011, 10:13 PM~20183010
> *whats up GOOD TIMERS
> *


WUZ UP BIG DOGG!!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 11:40 AM~20178358
> *GT UP LIKE WHAT
> JR the pedals ill have a pic for you tonight of both of them  hope you like
> ORANGE ill send you a pic of mock up lat tonight
> BIG RUBB am cleaning the welds up to make them look better
> *


   estodo big t...


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 09:16 PM~20183030
> *WUZ UP BIG DOGG!!!
> *


not much just kicking it u g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@Mar 25 2011, 10:21 PM~20183073
> *not much just kicking it u g
> *


SAME HERE BORED AS FUCK


----------



## luckcharm818

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2011, 09:28 PM~20183112
> *SAME HERE BORED AS FUCK
> *


me to


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GT FAM!!...HOPE EVERYONE HAS A FUN WEEKEND!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

All goodtimers is invited to my sister party tonight. The japan chapter will there if u want to meet them. Gt up


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 26 2011, 11:45 AM~20185884
> *All goodtimers is invited to my sister party tonight. The japan chapter will there if u want to meet them. Gt up
> *


TAKE PICS


----------



## lesstime

whats up every one just got home from work going back to work in the garage in few mins after some food


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 02:50 PM~20186962
> *whats up every one just got home from work going back to work in the garage in few mins after some food
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

man what a night
JR pedals should go out monday 
ORANGE frame is about done on welding 
BIG RUBB you better love these parts i almost cut my finger off 3 times  lol 
and i cleaned shop up fresh new start tomorrow


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 09:18 PM~20189438
> *man what a night
> JR pedals should go out monday
> ORANGE frame is about done on welding
> BIG RUBB you better love these parts i almost cut my finger off 3 times  lol
> and i cleaned shop up fresh new start tomorrow
> *


Dang bro, you been busy! :0


----------



## lesstime

always lol i didnt even say i worked at one of my reg jobs today lol what you up to


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 09:18 PM~20189438
> *man what a night
> JR pedals should go out monday
> ORANGE frame is about done on welding
> BIG RUBB you better love these parts i almost cut my finger off 3 times  lol
> and i cleaned shop up fresh new start tomorrow
> *


sounds like u been a busy man, when u going to ship out them parts to me


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 26 2011, 09:50 PM~20189748
> *sounds like u been a busy man, when u going to ship out them parts to me
> *


on top of it already bro :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 09:52 PM~20189767
> *on top of it already bro  :biggrin:
> *


good boy!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 26 2011, 10:03 PM~20189883
> *good boy!
> *


mo ucker am going to get you just watch lol


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 09:34 PM~20189583
> *always lol i didnt even say i worked at one of my reg jobs today lol what you up to
> *


kicking back was a family day for me.... Now I got time to think bout the bikes. Too bad I didn't get time to work on them.


----------



## lesstime

i have family night last night kinda a moive and my son was helping me today in the garage thats always good


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 10:15 PM~20190010
> *i have family night last night kinda a moive and my son was helping me today in the garage thats always good
> *


Cool, I took my family out to the swap meet, then did some other family activities. nice for you to have some help.


----------



## lesstime

yeah we cleaned up fast it looked at it this morning and i was like damn i dont want to clean this shit lol then i came home he asked you want hlp today dad i was like hell yeah you the man son and he went crazy out there lol 
i think hes getting back in the mood to work on his bikes


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2011, 10:22 PM~20190071
> *yeah we cleaned up fast it looked at it this morning and i was like damn i dont want to clean this shit lol then i came home he asked you want hlp today dad i was like hell yeah you the man son and he went crazy out there lol
> i think hes getting back in the mood to work on his bikes
> *


summer time is almost here that's when people want to start working.... That's cool he help you. Remember doing that for my dad. Was cool then we go cruising after!!


----------



## modelcarbuilder

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone...just got home frm a long saturday....
Fisrt, we woke up at like 8 to go work on sum of our chapters cars then rite after that we went to the founder pauls house to go pick up sum parts i ordered and also chilled to have a really gewd time...A special thanks to pjay and his family for having us over at there house....unfortunatly we werent able to meet the japan chapter cuz we got there late frm working on the cars.....but it was gewd seeing the fam again.!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD FAMILY!!!....WE WAITING ON THE RAIN TO STOP SO WE CAN TAKE OFF TO A SHOW!!!....ILL GET SOME PICS FOR YA!


----------



## lesstime

heading to the garage se yall in a few maybe ill have a update pic?????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 08:06 AM~20191373
> *WUZ GOOD FAMILY!!!....WE WAITING ON THE RAIN TO STOP SO WE CAN TAKE OFF TO A SHOW!!!....ILL GET SOME PICS FOR YA!
> *


NEVERMIND!!! BACK TO SLEEP...CARSHOW GOT CANCELLED DUE TO RAIN!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 08:20 AM~20191460
> *NEVERMIND!!! BACK TO SLEEP...CARSHOW GOT CANCELLED DUE TO RAIN!
> *


wake up and work on SSSSHHHHHH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

>











[/quote]
[/quote]

This is a good show to go to. It was a good turn out with bikes :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 03:13 AM~20190908
> *Wats gewd everyone...just got home frm a long saturday....
> Fisrt, we woke up at like 8 to go work on sum of our chapters cars then rite after that we went to the founder pauls house to go pick up sum parts i ordered and also chilled to have a really gewd time...A special thanks to pjay and his family for having us over at there house....unfortunatly we werent able to meet the japan chapter cuz we got there late frm working on the cars.....but it was gewd seeing the fam again.!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank u for coming down...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 08:20 AM~20191460
> *NEVERMIND!!! BACK TO SLEEP...CARSHOW GOT CANCELLED DUE TO RAIN!
> *


Damn that suck g.. I hate when it rains :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2011, 08:47 AM~20191603
> *Damn that suck g.. I hate when it rains :angry:
> *


BIG TIME!......


----------



## lesstime

wake up sleepy heads


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:23 AM~20192288
> *wake up sleepy heads
> *


IM TRYING......I ONLY SLEPT 3 HRS LAST NITE.... :420: :420: :420:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:31 AM~20192340
> *IM TRYING......I ONLY SLEPT 3 HRS LAST NITE.... :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


me tooo :boink: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :naughty: for long time :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:34 AM~20192368
> *me tooo  :boink:  :fool2:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  for long time  :biggrin:
> *


COPYCAT!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lesstime

shit i was getting some in the garage then we move to the room


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:41 AM~20192438
> *shit i was getting some in the garage  then we move to the room
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: T.M.I!!!


----------



## lesstime

oh sorry lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:43 AM~20192459
> *oh sorry lol
> *


JUST TO SAY THAT I GOT EVERYTHING IN MY EMPIRE!!>....KING SIZE BED, A 3PILLOW COUCH AND A POOLTABLE!!....OHHH DONT FORGET THE TRIKE!!!!(TRIKE WASNT USED BUT IT COULVE BEEN A NICE CHOICE!)


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

lol you nuts too hahaha


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:48 AM~20192487
> *lol you nuts too hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

:run: :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lesstime

i miss that bike :'(


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20192541
> *i miss that bike :'(
> *


HERES SOME FOR U DOGG


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

Aight now time to go work on the bike.....need to put the new crank on my bike


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:48 AM~20192485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :drama:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20192542
> *HERES SOME FOR U DOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20192542
> *HERES SOME FOR U DOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 01:18 PM~20193312
> *Aight now time to go work on the bike.....need to put the new crank on my bike
> *


Pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn just woke up... I was up since Saturday 7am and knock out at 8am today needed to take care of the 2 of my babys baby momma and my daughter. Baby momma was drunk doing this :barf: and then the baby didn't want to sleep she was washn rango and big momma. She was laughn like she new what the movie was about out..lol what day and night :around: :rofl:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20192541
> *i miss that bike :'(
> *



I MISS THE SEAT THE MOS. ONLY IF I HAD IT I WOULD HANG IT ON THE WALL SAYING THANX TO THE MEN THAT BUILD THIS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

MY LITTLE ONE NEW RIDE MY WIFE GET FOR HER :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

cool car 


how much for the cokecola crates


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 06:23 PM~20195404
> *cool car
> how much for the cokecola crates
> *



THANX SPARKY RIGHT? I SAW YOUR AVATAR.

AND IDK ILL ASK HIM HOW MUCH HIS A REALLY KOOL DUDE AND CHEAP AS WILL.I GOT MYSELF TWO TROMBONES THAT WORK JUST FINE FOR $80 BUCKS.WHICH IS F****** AWSOME.THEY GO FOR ATLEAST 350 EACH.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2011, 06:33 PM~20195513
> *THANX SPARKY RIGHT? I SAW YOUR AVATAR.
> 
> AND IDK ILL ASK HIM HOW MUCH HIS A REALLY KOOL DUDE AND CHEAP AS WILL.I GOT MYSELF TWO TROMBONES THAT WORK JUST FINE FOR $80 BUCKS.WHICH IS F****** AWSOME.THEY GO FOR ATLEAST 350 EACH.
> *


oh cool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 03:12 PM~20193955
> *Pics
> *


Wats up thomas....well i went to put in the new crank to today rite but i guess the thread on the left side of the crank was stripped so i had to put the old crank on.


----------



## 55800

put in some work on the homies bike from the CO chap


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20196384
> *put in some work on the homies bike from the CO chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a one of a kind bike.!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20196403
> *Thats a one of a kind bike.!!!
> *


pics dont do it any justic at all i will get some better pics soon


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20196237
> *Wats up thomas....well i went to put in the new crank to today rite but i guess the thread on the left side of the crank was stripped so i had to put the old crank on.
> *


that sucks will they take it back and swap it out with a good one


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 08:02 PM~20196458
> *that sucks will they take it back and swap it out with a good one
> *


I actually got it here on lil


----------



## lesstime

oh damn that sucks then is it twisted or anything cool or just plain????
i might be able to cut it up and swap the treads out with a stock stlye one i got off a parts bike ??? then rechrome it or gold


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20196384
> *put in some work on the homies bike from the CO chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the color will look bad ass with the forks in some wet wet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:05 PM~20196485
> *I actually got it here on lil
> *


It was strip? When I took it off the pirate bike and put another pair pedals it went on good. Let me know ill give u money back


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 08:09 PM~20196522
> *oh damn that sucks then is it twisted or anything cool or just plain????
> i might be able to cut it up and swap the treads out with a stock stlye one i got off a parts bike ??? then rechrome it or gold
> *


Yea bro its rwisted but its all gewd.!!!
I'll maybe sell it or if not just let it collect dust.!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2011, 06:21 PM~20195385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LITTLE ONE NEW RIDE MY WIFE GET FOR HER :cheesy:
> *


Pedal car looks good


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 08:11 PM~20196551
> *love the color will look bad ass with the forks in some wet wet
> *


i told him to chrome the forks but he wouldnt listen :loco:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2011, 08:13 PM~20196588
> *Pedal car looks good
> *



THANX G.HOPEFULLY WE GET IT IN THE SHOP ASAP AND SOME PARTS TO BIGRUBE FOR THAT WET LOOK.I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU.DOES A PADEL CAR COUNT AS A BIKE IN A CHAPTER?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2011, 08:12 PM~20196563
> *It was strip? When I took it off the pirate bike and put another pair pedals it went on good. Let me know ill give u money back
> *


Oh really cuz the picture that yu posted didnt really look like it was fully screwed on, on the left side....but its all gewd cuz i already sold the sproket and pedals.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 27 2011, 07:55 PM~20196384
> *put in some work on the homies bike from the CO chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Co builds up r lookn good. Keep pushn goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:17 PM~20196623
> *Oh really cuz the picture that yu posted didnt really look like it was fully screwed on, on the left side....but its all gewd cuz i already sold the sproket and pedals.
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2011, 08:16 PM~20196616
> *THANX G.HOPEFULLY WE GET IT IN THE SHOP ASAP AND SOME PARTS TO BIGRUBE FOR THAT WET LOOK.I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU.DOES A PADEL CAR COUNT AS A BIKE IN A CHAPTER?
> *


Yes we except them in bike club. 818 and 805 and az have pedal car in the club :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2011, 08:27 PM~20196754
> *Yes we except them in bike club. 818 and 805 and az have pedal car in the club :biggrin:
> *


BADASS HOPEFULLY ONE DAY IT CAN MAKE THE GT LINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pm sent hotshot


----------



## lesstime

ok every one ill going to bed or some much needed sleep if you need me you know how toget at me


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2011, 08:36 PM~20196885
> *Pm sent hotshot
> *


GOT IT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2011, 05:09 PM~20194672
> *Damn just woke up... I was up since Saturday 7am and knock out at 8am today needed to take care of the 2 of my babys baby momma and my daughter. Baby momma was drunk doing this :barf: and then the baby didn't want to sleep she was washn rango and big momma. She was laughn like she new what the movie was about out..lol what day and night :around: :rofl:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE FUN G'!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2011, 06:02 PM~20195198
> *I MISS THE SEAT THE MOS. ONLY IF I HAD IT I WOULD HANG IT ON THE WALL SAYING THANX TO THE MEN THAT BUILD THIS BIKE :biggrin:
> *


LOL THANX BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 27 2011, 06:21 PM~20195385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LITTLE ONE NEW RIDE MY WIFE GET FOR HER :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 08:44 PM~20196984
> *ok every one ill going to bed or some much needed sleep if you need me you know how toget at me
> *


Gnight


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2011, 08:19 PM~20196650
> *Co builds up r lookn good. Keep pushn goodtimes
> *


ALL DAY EVERY DAY HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

bad asss  and nice bike :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 27 2011, 11:21 PM~20198406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad asss   and nice bike  :biggrin:
> *


IT WENT TO ARKANSAS!


----------



## EZUP62

wassup goodtimers,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 27 2011, 11:40 PM~20198504
> *wassup goodtimers,
> *


What's crackn


----------



## lesstime

sup every one at work


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Mar 27 2011, 09:25 PM~20197406-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL THANX BRO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 09:26 PM~20197411
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FLEET IT WILL HIT THE SHOP REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT

WHATS GOOD "GOODTIMERS" JUS WANTED TO UPDATE YALL ON THA PIXIE. GOT A COUPLE PICS ON HOW ITS KUMING :thumbsup: 

























will take better pics of it in tha sun later lil cloudy out here rightnow but yea hopefully this week i can get the rims and tires and sumtime next week get tha seat and sissy bar and bike will jus abot be complete....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 28 2011, 09:34 AM~20200193
> *WHATS GOOD "GOODTIMERS" JUS WANTED TO UPDATE YALL ON THA PIXIE.  GOT A COUPLE PICS ON HOW ITS KUMING :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will take better pics of it in tha sun later lil cloudy out here rightnow but yea hopefully this week i can get the rims and tires and sumtime next week get tha seat and sissy bar and bike will jus abot be complete....
> *


Wow bro this build is coming out sweet


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. Checking in....just waking up.!!!


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 28 2011, 11:04 AM~20200407
> *Wow bro this build is coming out sweet
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO JUS TRYIN TO KEEP UP WIT YALL HOMIE HA BUT CANT WAIT TELLITS ALL DONE...HERE SOON GUNNA TAKE IT AND GET IT ALL PINSTRIPED


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 28 2011, 10:12 AM~20200469
> *:biggrin: THANKS BRO JUS TRYIN TO KEEP UP WIT YALL HOMIE HA BUT CANT WAIT TELLITS ALL DONE...HERE SOON GUNNA TAKE IT AND GET IT ALL PINSTRIPED
> *


Thats gewd bro....so wat color is that frame...
Like a midnight blue wit alot of flake.????


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 28 2011, 11:17 AM~20200499
> *Thats gewd bro....so wat color is that frame...
> Like a midnight blue wit alot of flake.????
> *


not really sure honestly ha will try takes sum better pics so u can get the clear pic of tha paint later


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 28 2011, 10:23 AM~20200550
> *not really sure honestly ha will try takes sum better pics so u can get the clear pic of tha paint later
> *


Okay hahaha kool


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 28 2011, 11:36 AM~20200652
> *Okay hahaha kool
> *



how r things goin for u bro


----------



## monte carlo rider

Ttt


----------



## lesstime

weekly update wish i can put this back together to see wht else might be needed


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 28 2011, 10:48 AM~20200747
> *how r things goin for u bro
> *


There gewd i guess...just tryna think of sumthing new on my display cuz its to plain


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 28 2011, 03:31 PM~20202825
> *There gewd i guess...just tryna think of sumthing new on my display cuz its to plain
> *


am sending you a pic message to your phone


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 03:28 PM~20202799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weekly update wish i can put this back together to see wht else might be needed
> *


 :wow: those are sweet


----------



## lesstime

thanks i was going to do faced but it might have been to much ????
so i got some other custome fced stuff coming the thursday hope i get the rest of the bike back this week as there a swapmeet/show on the 9th lot of cleaning and buting together and still need to make some type of display


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CHECKN IN.. BEEN BUSY DAY AND STILL BUSY  :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 28 2011, 09:34 AM~20200193
> *WHATS GOOD "GOODTIMERS" JUS WANTED TO UPDATE YALL ON THA PIXIE.  GOT A COUPLE PICS ON HOW ITS KUMING :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will take better pics of it in tha sun later lil cloudy out here rightnow but yea hopefully this week i can get the rims and tires and sumtime next week get tha seat and sissy bar and bike will jus abot be complete....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 03:32 PM~20202836
> *am sending you a pic message to your phone
> *


Got it.!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 28 2011, 09:34 AM~20200193
> *WHATS GOOD "GOODTIMERS" JUS WANTED TO UPDATE YALL ON THA PIXIE.  GOT A COUPLE PICS ON HOW ITS KUMING :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will take better pics of it in tha sun later lil cloudy out here rightnow but yea hopefully this week i can get the rims and tires and sumtime next week get tha seat and sissy bar and bike will jus abot be complete....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

GOOD MORNING FAM HOWS EVERY ONE DOING


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 03:28 PM~20202799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weekly update wish i can put this back together to see wht else might be needed
> *



VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST PASSING BY REALLY QUICK!!...TTYL


----------



## lesstime




----------



## PERRO62

LOOKING FOR A BIKE SHOP/STORE IN THE VENTURA, SF VALLEY, LA AREA. I'M BUILDING A BIKE AND NEED LOTS OF PARTS. CUSTOM WHEELS, HANDLE BARS, PEDELS ECT. GRACIAS..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Mar 29 2011, 06:53 PM~20213179
> *LOOKING FOR A BIKE SHOP/STORE IN THE VENTURA, SF VALLEY, LA AREA.  I'M BUILDING A BIKE AND NEED LOTS OF PARTS.  CUSTOM WHEELS, HANDLE BARS, PEDELS ECT.  GRACIAS..
> *


hit up mannys bike shop in la or boncer77 on here he down in the area if you need stuff local if you dont mind some shipping let me know i can get most parts for ya


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers...where everybody at :wow:


----------



## lesstime

right here bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What u up to


----------



## lesstime

eating kicking back with the kids for a few they told me they missed me when i got home so am spending time with them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 07:32 PM~20213498
> *eating  kicking back with the kids for a few they told me they missed me when i got home so am spending time with them
> *


That's good brother u need a brake u been workn everyday. U guys have any amusment park in idaho


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up johndoe


----------



## lesstime

yeah but the little ones are to small still


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 07:47 PM~20213653
> *yeah but the little ones are to small still
> *


Wait to they get older they wanting to go everyweekn.. can't wait to take my daughter to disneyland.


Hey can u post pic of ur hopper trike. And u should pm big john or chiao for a pump


----------



## lesstime

a pic of it right now???? um i dont think it would be proper at this time 

is that there screen name???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:07 PM~20213860
> *a pic of it right now???? um i dont think it would be proper at this time
> 
> is that there screen name???
> *


The one u posted on the car topic I couldn't find. I seen it on qoute but its to small on my phone.

Let me double check who u hit up


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:13 PM~20213916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hit up gt chiao... and damn that trike loooks crazy... how long is that trike who called u out makes me wanna build a trike right now lol


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 07:21 PM~20213414
> *What's up goodtimers...where everybody at :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 07:21 PM~20213414
> *What's up goodtimers...where everybody at :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lesstime

lilmikew86 is the challanger 
can say how long it is


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 29 2011, 08:21 PM~20214010
> *:wave:
> *


What's up g how u been


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:26 PM~20214048
> *What's up g how u been
> *


wad it do bro..i been good man how bout yourself


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 08:23 PM~20214030
> *:wave:
> *


What's up g how new mexico


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:27 PM~20214066
> *What's up g how new mexico
> *


Been good....took the laddy to the casino now I'm trying to draw up some ideas for the project. How you been?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:24 PM~20214037
> *lilmikew86 is the challanger
> can say how long it is
> *


O that's tight.. :biggrin: I want to see ur trike in action


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:13 PM~20213916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice!!.wouldn't mind seeing it in action... :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 29 2011, 08:27 PM~20214064
> *wad it do bro..i been good man how bout yourself
> *


Been good just here sick. Tryn to get ready for the lowrider tour


----------



## lesstime

if i can find some pumps i should be in sac to show him how we do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 08:30 PM~20214100
> *Been good....took the laddy to the casino now I'm trying to draw up some ideas for the project. How you been?
> *


That's cool sounds fun. Me just here tryn to get ready for the lrm tour


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:37 PM~20214187
> *That's cool sounds fun. Me just here tryn to get ready for the lrm tour
> *


Phx only month and half away!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:33 PM~20214147
> *if i can find some pumps i should be in sac to show him how we do it
> *


 I want to go


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 08:38 PM~20214209
> *Phx only month and half away!!
> *


I know its going by fast and I haven't touch the pirate bike yet. I think I'm going to skip that this year and just go to sac maybe. Money kind of funny this year :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:41 PM~20214235
> *I want to go
> *


me too 
its time to have some big kid fun :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 PM~20214268
> *I know its going by fast and I haven't touch the pirate bike yet. I think I'm going to skip that this year and just go to sac maybe. Money kind of funny this year :happysad:
> *


we all should got to sac :wow: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 PM~20214268
> *I know its going by fast and I haven't touch the pirate bike yet. I think I'm going to skip that this year and just go to sac maybe. Money kind of funny this year :happysad:
> *


Yeah, dang I pry will too..... But there always more shows out there.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 PM~20214268
> *I know its going by fast and I haven't touch the pirate bike yet. I think I'm going to skip that this year and just go to sac maybe. Money kind of funny this year :happysad:
> *


Pirate bike looks nice already!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:46 PM~20214292
> *we all should got to sac :wow:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm try. I push homie on something I want to go and I'm going to push for the show. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:46 PM~20214292
> *we all should got to sac :wow:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to push. If not I kn0w someone will let me roll and go halfs on gas ill try my best


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:13 PM~20214495
> *I'm try. I push homie on something I want to go and I'm going to push for the show. :cheesy:
> *


am pushing also if the trike dont make it i might just take T4's pixie :happysad: we will see


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:17 PM~20214525
> *I'm going to push. If not I kn0w someone will let me roll and go halfs on gas ill try my best
> *


come pic me up ill split it with you lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20214350
> *Pirate bike looks nice already!!
> *


Its nice a bike but but in my eyes I don't think its plaq flyable. I like everything clean and chrome shinny. Its going to get reclear and some parts are gettn dipp and in chrome and gold


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. Checkin in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 08:55 PM~20214350
> *Pirate bike looks nice already!!
> *


Its nice but I don't its gt standard. Bike need to be reclear and chrome need to be redip


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:24 PM~20214591
> *Its nice but I don't its gt standard. Bike need to be reclear and chrome need to be redip
> *


Are you showing it this year?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 09:19 PM~20214543
> *come pic me up ill split it with you lol
> *


.
Haha my camaro will make it out there I just need all four tires


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 09:26 PM~20214616
> *Are you showing it this year?
> *


Yea I'm takn it to july lrm and vegas for sure


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:32 PM~20214695
> *Yea I'm takn it to july lrm and vegas for sure
> *


The vegas show, can anyone enter? Or do you have to qualify? Cuz last time I showed there I took sweepstakes and guess I qualified?


----------



## lesstime

ok on top of all the other bikes am building here is MINE 
:wow: :wow: a few coats of clear :wow: :wow: 























































wit out clear 






now wit some clear


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 09:36 PM~20214736
> *The vegas show, can anyone enter? Or do you have to qualify? Cuz last time I showed there I took sweepstakes and guess I qualified?
> *


Yea u can show there. But if that the obly show u go to in a year u won't be able to go for the cash prize


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 PM~20214787
> *ok on top of all the other bikes am building here is MINE
> :wow:  :wow: a few coats of clear  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wit out clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now wit some clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a. Nice color I always like orange.


----------



## lesstime

take a look at the vids theres more then just orange in there  some unreal flakeage


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 29 2011, 09:42 PM~20214815
> *Yea u can show there. But if that the obly show u go to in a year u won't be able to go for the cash prize
> *


Okay, I remember getting a letter saying I qualify for bike of the year they blew me away I'm radical class but just went to show....


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2011, 10:18 PM~20215189
> *wuz up
> *


Wats gewd fulltimer.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 29 2011, 10:20 PM~20215212
> *Wats gewd fulltimer.??
> *


just got home!!!....i took the trike for a ride for my first time n damn i got tired as hell!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2011, 10:25 PM~20215263
> *just got home!!!....i took the trike for a ride for my first time n damn i got tired as hell!!!
> *


Oh really hahahaha thsts kool...so long day.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 29 2011, 10:32 PM~20215353
> *Oh really hahahaha thsts kool...so long day.???
> *


not really....same old routine,.....how was ur day?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 29 2011, 10:35 PM~20215397
> *not really....same old routine,.....how was ur day?
> *


Very boring!!!!!!
I meen we have spring break and its supposed to be fun but uts too boring.!!!


----------



## lesstime

GT up 
whats good BOIs


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOODMORNING FAM AND FRIENDS :wave: 

HEY JR CAN YOU POST PICS OF THE LITTLE TRIKES IN GT "THE RADIO FLYERS" I NEED IDEA'S THANX.


----------



## lesstime

lesstime, darren_505
what you up too homie


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 07:34 AM~20217076
> *lesstime, darren_505
> what you up too homie
> *


Just got up bro.... What you doing?


----------



## lesstime

workin waiting on lunch am hungry


----------



## lesstime

hay hay hay 
just got home and there was a box for us


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 04:45 PM~20221208
> *hay hay hay
> just got home and there was a box for us
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 30 2011, 07:25 AM~20217039
> *GOODMORNING FAM AND FRIENDS :wave:
> 
> HEY JR CAN YOU POST PICS OF THE LITTLE TRIKES IN GT "THE RADIO FLYERS" I NEED IDEA'S THANX.
> *


ILL TRY TO FIND SOME WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## lesstime

sup bro's


----------



## 55800

looking for this either new or used dont matter 
ALSO LOOKIN FOR SOME TRAINING WHEELS NEW OR USED


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 08:04 AM~20217262
> *workin waiting on lunch am hungry
> *


How was work?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 30 2011, 05:01 PM~20221328
> *looking for this either new or used dont matter
> ALSO LOOKIN FOR SOME TRAINING WHEELS NEW OR USED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you learning how to ride your bike so you need training wheels? :cheesy:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 05:06 PM~20221370
> *Are you learning how to ride your bike so you need training wheels? :cheesy:
> *


LOL :nicoderm: dont tell no one else haha...


----------



## lesstime

work was busy for the everyone but me  am on top of my game over there hell if i wanted to i chould not show up tomorrow and they whould still be behind on monday


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 30 2011, 05:08 PM~20221382
> *LOL :nicoderm: dont tell no one else haha...
> *


All keep it a secret.....lol :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2011, 05:12 PM~20221413
> *work was busy for the everyone but me  am on top of my game over there hell if i wanted to i chould not show up tomorrow and they whould still be behind on monday
> *


Making that money! :0


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 30 2011, 05:17 PM~20221456
> *All keep it a secret.....lol :thumbsup:
> *


haha :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

so i sent the new part pics to some of ya that i have numbers to i need yalls input not sure if i like them as much as i did when i seen the pic of them 
please dont post til i do thanks fam


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. DAMN CITY CUT MY HOURS MORE.. :angry: O WELL GT UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

damn bro that suck we still have not hired anyone at work


----------



## David Cervantes

Was up family :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where are all the goodtimers at.????


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where are all the goodtimers at.????


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where are all the goodtimers at.????


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where are all the goodtimers at.????


----------



## lesstime

my bad yall i crashed early last night 

its my friday


----------



## lesstime

Where ya at homies???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimes ..I been sick in bed


----------



## lesstime

damn bro get better soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 10:11 AM~20227261
> *damn bro get better soon
> *


Thanks. What u up to how ur friday


----------



## lesstime

its been great  going to get some parts after work for one of the bikes


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2011, 10:08 AM~20227243
> *What's up goodtimes ..I been sick in bed
> *



WAS GOOD G HOPE YOU GET BETTER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 10:41 AM~20227484
> *its been great  going to get some parts after work for one of the bikes
> *


Ur always makn a move... gt up :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 31 2011, 10:53 AM~20227566
> *WAS GOOD G HOPE YOU GET BETTER.
> *


Thank u.. what's u up to for this weekn


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2011, 11:21 AM~20227738
> *Ur always makn a move... gt up :biggrin:
> *


Just puttin it down you know GT UP


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. Checkin in


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2011, 11:23 AM~20227749
> *Thank u.. what's u up to for this weekn
> *



JUST WAITING TO GET PAYED AND BUY ME SOME PAINT REMOVEL SO I CAN START ON A LIL RADIO FLYER I GOT LAST WEEKEND.


----------



## 55800

CO CHECKIN IN


----------



## lesstime

330 almost time to hit the store


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 11:45 AM~20227877
> *Just puttin it down  you know GT UP
> *


 That's right all day everyday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 31 2011, 11:59 AM~20227967
> *I.E. Checkin in
> *


What's up g


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 31 2011, 12:19 PM~20228133
> *JUST WAITING TO GET PAYED AND BUY ME SOME PAINT REMOVEL SO I CAN START ON A LIL RADIO FLYER I GOT LAST WEEKEND.
> *


Same here just waint for the pay check. So I can do my taxes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 07:58 PM~20231331
> *
> *


What's up david

Anybody need laser cuttn hit this guy up he did my bike parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 31 2011, 12:40 PM~20228255
> *CO CHECKIN IN
> *


What's crackn brother :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sup yall


----------



## lesstime

HEY HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A FRAME OR BIKE


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone


----------



## lesstime

just got done eating dinner and working on bikes


----------



## dee_5o5

Got me some glass today, start making parts this weekn....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 31 2011, 08:39 PM~20231785
> *Got me some glass today, start making parts this weekn....
> *


the store i went to did not have what i went for so i have to hunt for some or pay $$$ to get some offline 
have fun making parts cant wait to see pics


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 08:41 PM~20231810
> *the store i went to did not have what i went for so i have to hunt for some or pay $$$ to get some offline
> have fun making parts cant wait to see pics
> *


That sucks, I got a good deal on my glass... I told the guy what I was doing and gave me half price... Then he gave me some other stuff for free.. What were you looking for?


----------



## lesstime

just some hardware that i need for the bike


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 08:48 PM~20231868
> *just some hardware that i need for the bike
> *


Hope you find it.so you can make some more parts and keep on building.


----------



## lesstime

oh ill find them i just didnt want to drive all over looking for them lol


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up gt


----------



## lesstime

damn fleet been a min sence last time i see you 
whats good?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 08:55 PM~20231961
> *damn fleet been a min sence last time i see you
> whats good?
> *


ive been busy as hell....takin advantage of this weather...wut bout u?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 08:54 PM~20231946
> *oh ill find them i just didnt want to drive all over looking for them lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

cool you working on any bike we had a nice day today  cant wait for more days like today


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 08:59 PM~20232009
> *cool you working on any bike  we had a nice day today  cant wait for more days like today
> *


yeah my cuzins been pushin me hard to finish the pedal car.....


----------



## lesstime

i been pushing too what about me 


lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 09:00 PM~20232035
> *i been pushing too what about me
> lol
> *


homie i never forget u!!!(no ****).....i told my cuzin he better give me a hand on sanding


----------



## lesstime

cool text me later


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 10:05 PM~20232700
> *cool text me later
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where are all the goodtimers at on this thursday night.???


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 12:47 AM~20233504
> *Where are all the goodtimers at on this thursday night.???
> *


u got 1 right here homie whats GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 31 2011, 11:52 PM~20233515
> *u got 1 right here homie whats GOOD :biggrin:
> *


Thats gewd bro...im here bored af.!!!! I think ima eat real quick then fall asleep..!!!!


----------



## lesstime

GOOD morning on this sunny GGOOD friday whats up GOODTIMERS


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 08:40 AM~20235196
> *GOOD morning on this sunny GGOOD friday whats up GOODTIMERS
> *


text me ur info so i can send u some $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 1 2011, 08:46 AM~20235240
> *text me ur info so i can send u some $$$$ :biggrin:
> *


done thanks


----------



## lesstime

off to the garage to get working if you need me text me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hey how much for that frame in the bottom of the pic with the white seat and what size


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2011, 11:07 AM~20236130
> *Hey how much for that frame in the bottom of the pic with the white seat and what size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big rube got that last night called me at like 1145 or some chit sorry 
i have the red one in the other pic that is 20inch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 11:30 AM~20236296
> *big rube got that last night called me at like 1145 or some chit sorry
> i have the red one in the other pic that is 20inch
> *


Aww he beat me to it


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up pjay.???
How yu feeling bro.???


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 12:24 PM~20236598
> *Wats up pjay.???
> How yu feeling bro.???
> *


Feeln good bro gettn ready to go to work hit u up later


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2011, 12:29 PM~20236640
> *Feeln good bro gettn ready to go to work hit u up later
> *


Aight later....
And um do yu still have the seat panel for sale.??? If so how much again.??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2011, 12:23 PM~20236593
> *Aww he beat me to it
> *


what size you want???


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Apr 1 2011, 03:32 PM~20237719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUZ UP CHUCKIE!


----------



## lesstime

possable update???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 07:12 PM~20239101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possable update???
> *


Its looken really gewd less.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 1 2011, 07:15 PM~20239123
> *Its looken really gewd less.!!!!!
> *


thanks 


tel your boy to make offer


----------



## lesstime

Off to work fellas be back in 8.5 hours 
got to go make parts money


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 07:12 PM~20239101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possable update???
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 2 2011, 12:25 PM~20242761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Dammmmmmmn that shit is tight :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: ..I llike it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 07:12 PM~20239101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possable update???
> *


I can't wait to see it with the new parts on...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Here u go woody. U probably seen it already..I'm tryn to look for the yellow one from az and turle pedal car.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 2 2011, 12:25 PM~20242761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


wow!!!!!...its looken better and better every time i see it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 2 2011, 12:25 PM~20242761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Goodnight everyone i gotta wake up early for a car show.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 2 2011, 10:58 PM~20245966
> *Goodnight everyone i gotta wake up early for a car show.!!!!!
> *


take some pics!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 2 2011, 11:05 PM~20246027
> *take some pics!!!
> *


Yu know it.!!!!
GT #1 all day everyday.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

some of the ventura riders will be reppin at

Pachucos Car show this sunday to raise money for the winter warming homeless shelter of Oxnard at paradise Grill corner of channel Islands and Victoria. All makes and models welcome, $20.00 per car. Food & Bar and live music. Also Pin-up contest. Move in 7am-10am Show 10am-4pm. 1st & 2nd place trophies will be awarded.


----------



## bouncer77

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 2 2011, 11:25 AM~20242761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


what up david the bike is looking firme homie from the delgado fam


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn lucky charm and the rest of the goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

hey yall feeling like crap today cat stay wake for crap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 3 2011, 12:59 PM~20248542
> *hey yall feeling like crap today cat stay wake for crap
> *


U got handover..lol :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2011, 01:08 PM~20248575
> *U got handover..lol :biggrin:
> *


i dont member drinking who payed for it?????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2011, 11:49 AM~20248218
> *What's crackn lucky charm and the rest of the goodtimers
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SNAPPER818

wassup Good Times...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 3 2011, 02:35 PM~20249081
> *i dont member drinking who payed for it?????
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

U don't member :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

nope


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 3 2011, 03:27 PM~20249308
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's crackn how the weekn going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2011, 03:28 PM~20249313
> *wassup Good Times...
> *


What's up snapper how u been homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 3 2011, 03:31 PM~20249321
> *nope
> *


How ur weekn


----------



## lesstime

almost over and nothing good to talk about


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2011, 03:32 PM~20249328
> *What's crackn how the weekn going
> *


bad...i was gonna go to a carshow but they said only cars


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U guys should have fun. with the family or if the cars show accpet cars only. Still rep the gt to the fullest... I know I would of.... :biggrin: .


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2011, 04:41 PM~20249579
> *U guys should have fun. with the family or if the cars show accpet cars only. Still rep the gt to the fullest... I know I would of.... :biggrin: .
> *


yeah BOI


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2011, 04:41 PM~20249579
> *U guys should have fun. with the family or if the cars show accpet cars only. Still rep the gt to the fullest... I know I would of.... :biggrin: .
> *


YEAH BUT I DECIDED TO HANG OUT WITH THE FAMILY!.... DAVID N THE REST WENT TO A VIDEOSHOOT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 3 2011, 05:26 PM~20249809
> *YEAH BUT I DECIDED TO HANG OUT WITH THE FAMILY!.... DAVID N THE REST WENT TO A VIDEOSHOOT
> *


O who video shoot... :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 3 2011, 04:48 PM~20249615
> *yeah BOI
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 3 2011, 03:37 PM~20249349
> *almost over and nothing good to talk about
> *


shipping your pump tomorrow w/ lube wifey told me u like it smoooth! :naughty: ............... thanks for the parts even though the headlight dont work lol


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 3 2011, 06:46 PM~20250363
> *shipping your pump tomorrow w/ lube wifey told me u like it smoooth!  :naughty: ............... thanks for the parts even though the headlight dont work lol
> *


you didnt ask for batts and cool thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tmft


----------



## BigVics58

:cheesy:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 3 2011, 09:25 PM~20251911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U guys lookn good out there... david the trike looks tight...


----------



## -GT- RAY

*THE TROPHIES*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 3 2011, 08:49 PM~20251478
> *:cheesy:
> *


wuz up my brother!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 3 2011, 09:25 PM~20251911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look much nicer on the floor!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 3 2011, 09:25 PM~20251911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 3 2011, 11:16 PM~20252881
> *THE TROPHIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL N NEW PROSPECTS WELCOME TO THE GT FAM!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wassup Goodtimers :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 3 2011, 11:16 PM~20252881
> *THE TROPHIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrat to all the goodtimers. And welcome the gt family ie prospect. Ray introduce them to layitlow get more people in here :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Apr 3 2011, 11:43 PM~20252991
> *Wassup Goodtimers  :wave:
> *


What's up homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 3 2011, 11:41 PM~20252985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ie lookn good joe.  :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

Good job eveyone congrats keep up the good work


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING REAL GOOD GTIMERS :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodafter noon goodtimers


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2011, 11:50 PM~20253018
> *Congrat to all the goodtimers. And welcome the gt family ie prospect. Ray introduce them to layitlow get more people in here :biggrin:
> *


YUP WILL DO, THEY GUNNA GO TO THE MEETING NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone haveing a good monday ?


not me  ill be home later see you then


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 4 2011, 03:37 PM~20257569
> *sup everyone haveing a good monday ?
> not me  ill be home later see you then
> *


NAW NOT REALLY....CHOSE TO GO TO SKOOL AND WAS VERY TIRED!!!!!
ALL MOST FELL ASLEEP IN CLASS CUZ OF THE SHOW YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 4 2011, 03:37 PM~20257569
> *sup everyone haveing a good monday ?
> not me  ill be home later see you then
> *


WHATS CRACKN BRO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 03:36 PM~20257560
> *YUP WILL DO, THEY GUNNA GO TO THE MEETING NEXT WEEKEND
> *


THATS COOL..  HOW WAS THE SHOW OUT THERE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 3 2011, 11:16 PM~20252881
> *THE TROPHIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DANG I SHOULD OF GONE TO THIS SHOW.
GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD.!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 04:57 PM~20258184
> *THATS COOL..   HOW WAS THE SHOW OUT THERE
> *


It was pretty big...they had indoors and outdoors.!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 4 2011, 05:02 PM~20258226
> *DANG I SHOULD OF GONE TO THIS SHOW.
> GOODTIMES LOOKING GOOD.!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea it was kool and there was alot of viejitos there at the show.!


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:24 PM~20214037
> *lilmikew86 is the challanger
> can say how long it is
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 06:28 PM~20259047
> *It was pretty big...they had indoors and outdoors.!!!!!
> *


Thatgs tight I. Wanted to go but I don't want to hit any show to I put the pirate bike back together...with new and fresh look..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 06:30 PM~20259063
> *Yea it was kool and there was alot of viejitos there at the show.!
> *


Yea i was about to go, but i realized it was indio and right away i thought it was going to be hot so i stayed with the family. And my bike is not ready yet kinda.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thanks for the pictures.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 4 2011, 08:13 PM~20260143
> *Yea i was about to go, but i realized it was indio and right away i thought it was going to be hot so i stayed with the family. And my bike is not ready yet kinda.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> thanks for the pictures.!
> *


Yea hahaha kool but it wasnt even that hot...it was windy off and on....but other than that it was like in the 80's


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 08:10 PM~20260088
> *Thatgs tight I. Wanted to go but I don't want to hit any show to I put the pirate bike back together...with new and fresh look..
> *


Oh thats kool...did yu get my pm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 08:45 PM~20260549
> *Oh thats kool...did yu get my pm
> *


Yea I got it but someone jump on it first my bad g.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 09:02 PM~20260767
> *Yea I got it but someone jump on it first my bad g.
> *


Oh its all gewd.


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 09:24 PM~20261003
> *
> *


Wats gewd fleet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 09:24 PM~20261003
> *
> *


What's good g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 09:15 PM~20260907
> *Oh its all gewd.
> *


What u up to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 4 2011, 09:59 PM~20261334-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's good g
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 09:31 PM~20261048
> *Wats gewd fleet
> *


 just got home brothas!!!..wut bout u guys?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:01 PM~20261357
> *What u up to
> *


I might buy a seat pan from someone else rite now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20261382
> *just got home brothas!!!..wut bout u guys?
> *


Nada just right here thinkn about hoppn a trike. Lesstime got me thinkn about build one.. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:04 PM~20261389
> *I might buy a seat pan from someone else rite now
> *


That's cool. I wanted to keep mine do pirate popn out for 3d points. But u should do something like that. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:05 PM~20261398
> *Nada just right here thinkn about hoppn a trike. Lesstime got me thinkn about build one.. :biggrin:
> *


mines gonna b a show hopper!!! well i aint gonna abuse it!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20261382
> *just got home brothas!!!..wut bout u guys?
> *


Just chillaxin and watching rj berger.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:06 PM~20261416
> *That's cool. I wanted to keep mine do pirate popn out for 3d points. But u should do something like that. Just my 2 cents
> *


Yea im paint it the same color as my fenders and put a mural on it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 10:06 PM~20261419
> *mines gonna b a show hopper!!! well i aint gonna abuse it!! :biggrin:
> *


See that what I want to do just abuse the shit out of it. Make spaks fly see it catch on fire lol..put monster dump on that shit makn it do flips.lol... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:08 PM~20261435
> *Yea im paint it the same color as my fenders and put a mural on it
> *


That's cool. Who going to do ur mural


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:10 PM~20261451
> *That's cool. Who going to do ur mural
> *


I would like to tell yu but its a secret.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:15 PM~20261497
> *I would like to tell yu but its a secret.!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: that's cool.. u still going to repaint ur bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:07 PM~20261426
> *Just chillaxin and watching rj berger.!!!
> *


thats cool dawg!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:09 PM~20261444
> *See that what I want to do just abuse the shit out of it. Make spaks fly see it catch on fire lol..put monster dump on that shit makn it do flips.lol... :biggrin:
> *


thats gonna b sick dogg!!!!....when u gonna start on it?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:18 PM~20261513
> *hno:  hno:  hno: that's cool.. u still going to repaint ur bike
> *


YEa i know and no im not gunna repaint it...i found a solution.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hey gt ray there custom mirror on for sale bike topic with the red lights in the back for 55 buck its worth the price. I wanted to get the but I don't have a ride bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:22 PM~20261559
> *Hey gt ray there custom mirror on for sale bike topic with the red lights in the back for 55 buck its worth the price. I wanted to get the but I don't have a ride bike
> *


x2!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 10:20 PM~20261536
> *thats cool dawg!
> *


YUp wat yu up to g.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 10:21 PM~20261546
> *thats gonna b sick dogg!!!!....when u gonna start on it?
> *


I'm thinkn about it. Becuz I have the cyclinders and pump woth a monster dump and battery. I just need to buy eaze trike.. :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:22 PM~20261559
> *Hey gt ray there custom mirror on for sale bike topic with the red lights in the back for 55 buck its worth the price. I wanted to get the but I don't have a ride bike
> *


I was thinking bout getting them but they arent gold.!but if they were, i would have jumped on them already.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:21 PM~20261553
> *YEa i know and no im not gunna repaint it...i found a solution.!!!
> *


Put heavy flakes with pattern in side ur gold leaf and mural on ur seat. That shit will look tight.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:25 PM~20261596
> *I was thinking bout getting them but they arent gold.!but if they were, i would have jumped on them already.
> *


Get them dip in gold


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:24 PM~20261580
> *YUp wat yu up to g.???
> *


just got home from some tattoo classes!!...learned so many things i didnt know!!lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:26 PM~20261600
> *Put heavy flakes with pattern in side ur gold leaf and mural on ur seat. That shit will look tight.. :biggrin:
> *


Yea ima do sumthing like that.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:27 PM~20261611
> *Get them dip in gold
> *


Yea i could do that but id rather put money towards the frame.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 10:29 PM~20261629
> *just got home from some tattoo classes!!...learned so many things i didnt know!!lol
> *


Oh really thats gewd bro.!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's tight can't wait to see ur bike all done up with ur ideals.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20261689
> *That's tight can't wait to see ur bike all done up with ur ideals.
> *


Yea haha me too...but wont be till next year.!!!!


----------



## lesstime

GT UP time for a good tuesday


----------



## lesstime

already a better day 
one of the guys just gave me a gas bottle for the welder with the gages and all  time for new wire


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2011, 06:14 AM~20263068
> *already a better day
> one of the guys just gave me a gas bottle for the welder with the gages and all  time for new wire
> *


That's right start the day off good and have a GOODTIME


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:02 AM~20264378
> *That's right start the day off good and have a GOODTIME
> *


X2 bro hope every one is having a good day


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## lesstime

just sold some bumper i had for 125 bucks bought some parts after that


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up everybody!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up hotshot and lesstime and fleetangel


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## CaliBoi_Walk562

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:55 AM~20192542
> *HERES SOME FOR U DOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very NICE! the bike is coo too! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

sup guys /girls am off to bed been a very long day for the most parts a good one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any goodtimers up :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:00 PM~20270387
> *Any goodtimers up :biggrin:
> *


What up bro....?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliBoi_Walk562_@Apr 5 2011, 07:37 PM~20268833
> *very NICE! the bike is coo too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


thanx bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:00 PM~20270387
> *Any goodtimers up :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 10:15 PM~20270537
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:40 PM~20270753
> *What's up g
> *


JUST CHILLIN N U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd fleet & pjay


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 10:03 PM~20270419
> *What up bro....?
> *


What's crackn g what u up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 10:41 PM~20270762
> *JUST CHILLIN N U?
> *


Just right here sick in bed still what bout u..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:51 PM~20270848
> *What's crackn g what u up to
> *


Chillin, I got me some forks cut out over the weekn..no pics yet...but dang bro I really want that seat pan..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:47 PM~20270810
> *Wats gewd fleet & pjay
> *


Just here relaxn and chilln what bout u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 10:54 PM~20270864
> *Chillin, I got me some forks cut out over the weekn..no pics yet...but dang bro I really want that seat pan..
> *


U got them metal or plexi glass. And let me know right there up for sale.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:47 PM~20270810
> *Wats gewd fleet & pjay
> *


WUZ UP G


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:53 PM~20270857
> *Just right here sick in bed still what bout u..
> *


JUST GOT HOME....I BOUGHT ME A DAILY CAR FOR WORK!!....NO MONEY FOR THE TRIKE RITE NOW


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:56 PM~20270882
> *U got them metal or plexi glass. And let me know right there up for sale.
> *


Hopefully soon I can get it...before its sold..the forks are plexiglass, thinking of engraving them tho.. All post pics this weekn when I work on them again.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 10:58 PM~20270895
> *JUST GOT HOME....I BOUGHT ME A DAILY CAR FOR WORK!!....NO MONEY FOR THE TRIKE RITE NOW
> *


What kind car. But I thought the truck was urs.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:00 PM~20270912
> *What kind car. But I thought the truck was urs.
> *


A HONDA ACCORD....NAA THATS MY UNCLES TRUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20270870
> *Just here relaxn and chilln what bout u
> *


Nuthin just watching tv....ay bro is the seat panel still for sale.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:00 PM~20270909
> *Hopefully soon I can get it...before its sold..the forks are plexiglass, thinking of engraving them tho.. All post pics this weekn when I work on them again.
> *


That's tight I want to see it. The bike going to look tight did u see the lil bike with plexi glass parts handle bars and forks.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 10:57 PM~20270888
> *WUZ UP G
> *


Nuthing much just chillin and yu.???
I saw yu got a daily, congrats bro.!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:02 PM~20270938
> *A HONDA ACCORD....NAA THATS MY UNCLES TRUCK!! :biggrin:
> *


U going to be like me tearing the bike down and puttn it in the car. With no one to fittn in ur car.lol I barly have room for one person in my camaro


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd darren


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:05 PM~20270977
> *U going to be like me tearing the bike down and puttn it in the car. With no one to fittn in ur car.lol I barly have room for one person in my camaro
> *


I HOPE MY UNCLE KEEPS LETTING ME BORROW HIS TRUCK!!....ITS CUZ I REALLY NEED A CAR FOR WORK N MY JOB IS A LIL FAR FROM HOME SO I NEED A GAS SAVER!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:03 PM~20270951
> *Nuthin just watching tv....ay bro is the seat panel still for sale.???
> *


Yes sir


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:05 PM~20270977
> *U going to be like me tearing the bike down and puttn it in the car. With no one to fittn in ur car.lol I barly have room for one person in my camaro
> *


My dadhas an accord and the way we take my bike around is i take off the handle bars and lay it down in the trunk and pull the back seat down.!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:03 PM~20270955
> *That's tight I want to see it. The bike going to look tight did u see the lil bike with plexi glass parts handle bars and forks.
> *


Yeah I did, had the exact same idea going would of finish them but its been windy here! Sucks! That bike look nice! Mine are not as fancy as that cuz I don't want them to crack...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:05 PM~20270969
> *Nuthing much just chillin and yu.???
> I saw yu got a daily, congrats bro.!!
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM KICKIN IT WITH THE LADY!!!....THANX BRO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:07 PM~20270995
> *Yes sir
> *


I'll take it.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:07 PM~20270992
> *I HOPE MY UNCLE KEEPS LETTING ME BORROW HIS TRUCK!!....ITS CUZ I REALLY NEED A CAR FOR WORK N MY JOB IS A LIL FAR FROM HOME SO I NEED A GAS SAVER!LOL
> *


Be like me ride the bike to work. Fuck that gas to much here 4.05


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:07 PM~20270997
> *My dadhas an accord and the way we take my bike around is i take off the handle bars and lay it down in the trunk and pull the back seat down.!
> *


UMMM I GOT A TRIKE!!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:06 PM~20270982
> *Wats gewd darren
> *


What up, how you been? :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:08 PM~20271002
> *Yeah I did, had the exact same idea going would of finish them but its been windy here! Sucks! That bike look nice! Mine are not as fancy as that cuz I don't want them to crack...
> *


I member long time ago some guy put plexi glass instead of spokes in side his rim and he did it so good that u couldn't see nothing. That was tight


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:09 PM~20271014
> *UMMM I GOT A TRIKE!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Ohahahaha sry.!!!
But rent the smallest trailer from uhaul.!!
IDK.!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:09 PM~20271014
> *UMMM I GOT A TRIKE!!! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 Tie it on top of ur roof. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:09 PM~20271012
> *Be like me ride the bike to work. Fuck that gas to much here 4.05
> *


IT WOULD TAKE ME LIKE 3 HRS TO GET THE ON BIKE!!!LOL :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:11 PM~20271033
> *What up, how you been? :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good bro thanks...
Just been chillin, wat bout yu.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:15 PM~20271066
> *Ohahahaha sry.!!!
> But rent the smallest trailer from uhaul.!!
> IDK.!!!!!!
> *


IMA DO WUT JR SAID!!LOL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:08 PM~20271005
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM KICKIN IT WITH THE LADY!!!....THANX BRO!
> *


Thats gewd man....


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:14 PM~20271057
> *I member long time ago some guy put plexi glass instead of spokes in side his rim and he did it so good that u couldn't see nothing. That was tight
> *


 :wow: :wow: that would be nice!! If I do join I thought bout making a gt plaque out of plexiglass just an idea I had?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:17 PM~20271089
> *IMA DO WUT JR SAID!!LOL
> *


Hahahaha okay then.hahagaha


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:16 PM~20271077
> *Good bro thanks...
> Just been chillin, wat bout yu.???
> *


Same same, you got the seat pan? Lucky! at least its going to a gt member...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:07 PM~20270995
> *Yes sir
> *


DOUBLE POST 
I'll take it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20271105
> *:wow:  :wow: that would be nice!! If I do join I thought bout making a  gt plaque out of plexiglass just an idea I had?
> *


SICKKK!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:20 PM~20271122
> *Same same, you got the seat pan? Lucky! at least its going to a gt member...
> *


Yup kool...and i dont for sure, i gotta talk to pjay


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:22 PM~20271135
> *SICKKK!!!
> *


x364646638336421684


----------



## dee_5o5

I take my 2 kids and wifey with me to the shows and we have to part the hole bike to fit in the car. Now I got the second bike mite have to tie it to the roof! Lol!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:16 PM~20271076
> *IT WOULD TAKE ME LIKE 3 HRS TO GET THE ON BIKE!!!LOL :happysad:
> *


Damn u work far. I ride my bike purty far it takes me hour 50 min but coo cause I pass threw a collage nothing but booty.lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:24 PM~20271157
> *I take my 2 kids and wifey with me to the shows and we have to part the hole bike to fit in the car. Now I got the second bike mite have to tie it to the roof! Lol!
> *


Hahaha yu gotta do wat yu gotta do bro.!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:21 PM~20271130
> *DOUBLE POST
> I'll take it
> *


Fo show u going to ur guys cruise night I might be there.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2011, 11:22 PM~20271135
> *SICKKK!!!
> *


Think so...? Maybe I could sell one or two?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:26 PM~20271170
> *Fo show u going to ur guys cruise night I might be there.
> *


Yea ima be there...and if yu do go lmk .!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:25 PM~20271160
> *Damn u work far. I ride my bike purty far it takes me hour 50 min but coo cause I pass threw a collage nothing but booty.lol
> *


U LUCKY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:26 PM~20271174
> *Think so...? Maybe I could sell one or two?
> *


That could be the new big and best thing.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:19 PM~20271105
> *:wow:  :wow: that would be nice!! If I do join I thought bout making a  gt plaque out of plexiglass just an idea I had?
> *


Gt is waitn for u homie u got new mex right there with bike. I here danny has some bad ass bike like that dragon bike 3 times champion :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:25 PM~20271165
> *Hahaha yu gotta do wat yu gotta do bro.!
> *


yeah, I got a 07 impala so the trunk pretty big. Mite be able to fit them in?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:29 PM~20271206
> *yeah, I got a 07 impala so the trunk pretty big. Mite be able to fit them in?
> *


Idk bro cuz one of our bike members put his bike in the trunk of a newer impala just like urs...and it got scratched


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:29 PM~20271202
> *That could be the new big and best thing.!!!
> *


I can even get them in others colors to match the bikes! Or just clear either way would look nice!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:31 PM~20271216
> *I can even get them in others colors to match the bikes! Or just clear either way would look nice!
> *


Yea bro...yu should look into that


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:29 PM~20271203
> *Gt is waitn for u homie u got new mex right there with bike. I here danny has some bad ass bike like that dragon bike 3 times champion :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:29 PM~20271203
> *Gt is waitn for u homie u got new mex right there with bike. I here danny has some bad ass bike like that dragon bike 3 times champion :wow:
> *


x65


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:29 PM~20271203
> *Gt is waitn for u homie u got new mex right there with bike. I here danny has some bad ass bike like that dragon bike 3 times champion :wow:
> *


Dragon bike! Never seen it here.. As far as I know I got the only radical bike here? That's how it was at the supper show last year.


----------



## lilmikew86




----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:31 PM~20271212
> *Idk bro cuz one of our bike members put his bike in the trunk of a newer impala just like urs...and it got scratched
> *


Yeah, mite just use my dad truck..if he will let me barrow it.if not the top of the car it goes! Lol!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 5 2011, 11:35 PM~20271243
> *
> *


Wat gewd man


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:33 PM~20271224
> *Yea bro...yu should look into that
> *


Yeah I will, thanks for the support!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:36 PM~20271250
> *Yeah, mite just use my dad truck..if he will let me barrow it.if not the top of the car it goes! Lol!
> *


Yea hahahaha yup so hows life been treating you.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:37 PM~20271259
> *Yeah I will, thanks for the support!
> *


Yup yup yu know it goodtimer.!


----------



## dee_5o5

Thanks fleet, gt ray and jr.someday soon I will join...gt ttt!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:40 PM~20271284
> *Thanks fleet, gt ray and jr.someday soon I will join...gt ttt!
> *


Yup bro...yu already acting and talking like a goodtimer.!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:40 PM~20271284
> *Thanks fleet, gt ray and jr.someday soon I will join...gt ttt!
> *


ALWAYS WELCOME G'!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:34 PM~20271236
> *Dragon bike! Never seen it here.. As far as I know I got the only radical bike here? That's how it was at the supper show last year.
> *


That what he told me he has the dragon trike but doesn't bring it out


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:38 PM~20271262
> *Yea hahahaha yup so hows life been treating you.??
> *


Good good, just work been slow so got laid off stay home with the kids now..lol! You?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:43 PM~20271307
> *Good good, just work been slow so got laid off stay home with the kids now..lol! You?
> *


Oh that sucks bro, im sry....and um nuthing just been hustlin, skool, and my bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm out gt going to knock out.. :inout:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 11:41 PM~20271296
> *That what he told me he has the dragon trike but doesn't bring it out
> *


Think I seen it un phx before but didn't know was from here.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:45 PM~20271316
> *Oh that sucks bro, im sry....and um nuthing just been hustlin, skool, and my bike
> *


The way to do it bro! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:52 PM~20271360
> *The way to do it bro! Keep up the good work!!
> *


Y yu know it, all day everyday.!!

Yup and ima go to bed now goodnite darren and all the gt members.!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:41 PM~20271289
> *Yup bro...yu already acting and talking like a goodtimer.!
> *


Lol! This the only topic that's cool...other clubs just ignore me. That's why I post here bro.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 5 2011, 11:56 PM~20271378
> *Lol! This the only topic that's cool...other clubs just ignore me. That's why I post here bro.
> *


Yup this club has open arms to anyone thats kool and ready to take on the gt challenge


----------



## dee_5o5

Goodnite everyone!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 06:36 PM~20268117
> *What's up hotshot and lesstime and fleetangel
> *



WAT IT DEW G :wave: JUST PUTTING IN WORK ON THE RADIO FLYER.NEXT STEP SAND BLASTING.


----------



## lesstime

What up yall


----------



## lesstime

Jr hit me up later today after 4 your time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 6 2011, 06:15 AM~20272147
> *WAT IT DEW G  :wave:  JUST PUTTING IN WORK ON THE RADIO FLYER.NEXT STEP SAND BLASTING.
> *


Camt wait to see it. I always wanted a pedal car for my daughter but turtle don't want to sell his..  what color r u going to go with


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2011, 09:17 AM~20273189
> *Camt wait to see it. I always wanted a pedal car for my daughter but turtle don't want to sell his..  what color r u going to go with
> *



ITS NOT THE PEDAL CAR.ITS THE LIL TRIKE FOR MY 6 YR OLD DAUGHTER LIKE THIS ONE.


----------



## lesstime

time for some pandaexpress


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2011, 09:17 AM~20273189
> *Camt wait to see it. I always wanted a pedal car for my daughter but turtle don't want to sell his..  what color r u going to go with
> *


OH AND SORRY.COLOR??? I STILL DONT KNOW SINCE THE PPG PAINT STORE HERE IN TOWN DONT CARRY CANDY'S.BUT THEY CAN MAKE SOMETHING CLOSE TO IT.IM STILL LOOKING AROUND FOR GIRLY GIRL COLORS AND PATTERNS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 6 2011, 10:23 AM~20273614
> *time for some pandaexpress
> *


LEFT OVER FOOD EXPRESS FOR ME :biggrin: ENJOY YOUR LUNCH BRO.


----------



## lesstime

man good LUNCH and FREE 

tomorrow i think am going to hit up the parker vender for some port of subs for lunch 
every one having a good day GT to the top POST your updates mine are in the MAIL


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone.!!!


----------



## lesstime

eatting dinner with kids


----------



## Fleetangel

time to go do some tatts


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

GOODTIMES on SPEED TV RIGHT NOW hop that shit


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 6 2011, 07:13 PM~20277367
> *GOODTIMES on SPEED TV RIGHT NOW hop that shit
> *


Yea i just saw that...Car Science.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 6 2011, 07:15 PM~20277388
> *Yea i just saw that...Car Science.!!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

WHAT IT DO GOODTIMES PEDAL PUSHERS  818 SHOWIN SUPPORT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 6 2011, 07:17 PM~20277399
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Yup.!!!!
So hows ur day goodtimer.!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2011, 06:19 PM~20276751
> *time to go do some tatts
> *


nvm just got home!!!lol


----------



## lesstime

cool day today got a few calls saying some parts will be in tomorrow 
then one of the tech at work came up to me asking if i wanted to buy a tool box for 500 bucks i told him yeah in payment lol 
nice stainless steel 42inch lower box with the matching 42 inch upper box pic sometime this week when he drops it off


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 6 2011, 07:30 PM~20277556
> *WHAT IT DO GOODTIMES PEDAL PUSHERS  818 SHOWIN SUPPORT
> *


wuz up alfredo!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 6 2011, 08:00 PM~20277984
> *cool day today got a few calls saying some parts will be in tomorrow
> then one of the tech at work came up to me asking if i wanted to buy a tool box for 500 bucks  i told him yeah in payment lol
> nice stainless steel 42inch lower box with the matching 42 inch upper box pic sometime this week when he drops it off
> *


thats cool!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2011, 08:03 PM~20278027
> *thats cool!!!
> *


hell yeah bro cant wait to get it home and swap all the tools over am going to have the painter at work paint my old one and give it to my son so we can start getting him tools 

what you up to hows the honda


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 6 2011, 08:06 PM~20278071
> *hell yeah bro  cant wait to get it home and swap all the tools over am going to have the painter at work paint my old one and give it to my son so we can start getting him tools
> 
> what you up to hows the honda
> *


not much just drawing some letters!!!.... its good workin like it should b!....but no money at all!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

damn!!!!!

8 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Fleetangel


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 6 2011, 08:00 PM~20277984
> *cool day today got a few calls saying some parts will be in tomorrow
> then one of the tech at work came up to me asking if i wanted to buy a tool box for 500 bucks  i told him yeah in payment lol
> nice stainless steel 42inch lower box with the matching 42 inch upper box pic sometime this week when he drops it off
> *


Wow thats kool... Sounds like a hell of a deal


----------



## 55800

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 6 2011, 08:54 PM~20278679
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimes just checkn n


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 6 2011, 10:44 PM~20279804
> *What's up goodtimes just checkn n
> *


wuz up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2011, 10:50 PM~20279856
> *wuz up!
> *


Just here chilln layn down. Wat bout u


----------



## lesstime

its FRIDAY picking up parts after work


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 6 2011, 09:16 PM~20278979
> *wuz up
> *


jus kickin back bro wat up it u fleet


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 7 2011, 06:04 AM~20280991
> *jus kickin back bro wat up it u fleet
> *


hit me up later today about the bike i get off work at 5 mountain time


----------



## -GT- RAY

Good morning everybody.!!!
Just checkin in before i go to skool.!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 06:20 AM~20281045
> *hit me up later today about the bike i get off work at 5 mountain time
> *


will do bro


----------



## lesstime

off to lunch in a few  PORT OF SUBS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:inout:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2011, 01:51 AM~20279870
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

WASUP BRO !!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

*TO ALL GTIMERS:

DEADLINE FOR THE PRE-REG FOR THE AZ SHOW IS APRIL 29 LETS GET THESE REGS IN ASAP AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS ALSO..... 

THANKS,
PAUL*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS.


----------



## lesstime

who can recive vids on there phone???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 08:28 PM~20286964
> *who can recive vids on there phone???
> *


  what up bro?


----------



## lesstime

working on some bikes


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 08:32 PM~20286997
> *working on some bikes
> *


Cool I'm going to work in mine this weekn... I can receive.video..what you trying to do?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 08:39 PM~20287059
> *Cool I'm going to work in mine this weekn... I can receive.video..what you trying to do?
> *


i have a vid on my phone but i cant get it to my email and i chouldnt find the adapter for the mem card but the vife just handed it to me thanks though


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 08:42 PM~20287085
> *i have a vid on my phone but i cant get it to my email and i chouldnt find the adapter for the mem card but the vife just handed it to me  thanks though
> *


No problem...how the bikes coming along?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 08:45 PM~20287121
> *No problem...how the bikes coming along?
> *


good i got some parts today so am really buting my a$s on some of them

pm your number


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 08:48 PM~20287151
> *good  i got some parts  today so am really buting my a$s on some of them
> 
> pm your number
> *


Pm sent!


----------



## lesstime

give me a few mins


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up goodtimers.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 08:28 PM~20286964
> *who can recive vids on there phone???
> *


Me :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 09:13 PM~20287437
> *Wats up goodtimers.!!!
> *


What's good


----------



## lesstime

ok sent to D and JR
only sending the one time till done  and dont repost or send to anyone else thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20287879
> *ok sent to D and JR
> only sending the one time till done  and dont repost or send to anyone else thanks
> *


I don't know what ur talkn about :biggrin: .jk.


----------



## lesstime

lol hahahaha pertty cool huh lol j/k 
i got my speedo for the orange bike today 
thanks orangecrush


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 09:13 PM~20287437
> *Wats up goodtimers.!!!
> *


What up bro! :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 7 2011, 09:25 PM~20287617
> *What's good
> *


Nuthing much just laying down now.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:13 PM~20288144
> *What up bro! :wave:
> *


Nuthing much just chillin in my room.!
And yu.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:16 PM~20288174
> *Nuthing much just chillin in my room.!
> And yu.???
> *


Same getting stuff ready so I can go to the inlaws house to work on the bike..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:19 PM~20288212
> *Same getting stuff ready so I can go to the inlaws house to work on the bike..
> *


Oh thats kool...wats next for the bike.??
And which one.??


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST GOT HOME FROM TATTOING!!!>..TIRED!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20287879
> *ok sent to D and JR
> only sending the one time till done  and dont repost or send to anyone else thanks
> *


Didn't get anything... :dunno: did you send it?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20288222
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM TATTOING!!!>..TIRED!!
> *


Wats gewd fleet.! Post pics.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20288228
> *Wats gewd fleet.! Post pics.!!!!!
> *


ILL SEND IT THROUGH TXT G


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20288226
> *Didn't get anything... :dunno: did you send it?
> *


yeah


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20288222
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM TATTOING!!!>..TIRED!!
> *


 :wow: 
making that good money :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2011, 10:22 PM~20288241
> *ILL SEND IT THROUGH TXT G
> *


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:20 PM~20288221
> *Oh thats kool...wats next for the bike.??
> And which one.??
> *


The purple one,.just try and make handle bars and sissy bar...thought it would be easy last week but only got the forks cut out...weather messed me up!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:27 PM~20288271
> *The purple one,.just try and make handle bars and sissy bar...thought it would be easy last week but only got the forks cut out...weather messed me up!
> *


Oh man yu pushing bro.!!!
And yea i bet it did, the tv said that we getting rain tmrw


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 10:22 PM~20288245
> *yeah
> *


my phone pry acting up..... Its cool


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:29 PM~20288289
> *my phone pry acting up..... Its cool
> *


it might be my phone too cuz i sent it to my wife 8 times before she got it


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:28 PM~20288281
> *Oh man yu pushing bro.!!!
> And yea i bet it did, the tv said that we getting rain tmrw
> *


Well all leave tomoro, then saturday all be at a birthday party. So pry work on it til sunday..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 10:30 PM~20288296
> *it might be my phone too cuz i sent it to my wife 8 times before she got it
> *


Damn phones!  can't ever get them to work right!


----------



## lesstime

ill be back in the morning need to get some sleep nee to work on a few things tomorrow that need my full power on  and have to make sure every thing is ready for sat show /swap


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:31 PM~20288305
> *Well all leave tomoro, then saturday all be at a birthday party. So pry work on it til sunday..
> *


Yup yup....i bet its gunna come out gewd.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 10:34 PM~20288327
> *ill be back in the morning need to get some sleep nee  to work on a few things tomorrow that need my full power on  and have to make sure every thing is ready for sat show /swap
> *


Goodnite less.!!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:33 PM~20288320
> *Damn phones!  can't ever get them to work right!
> *


if its not one its the other phone ,computers,cars, ect,ect,ect


----------



## lesstime

night fam hope to possable put a few pics up tomorrow and i hope some of you do


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:34 PM~20288331
> *Yup yup....i bet its gunna come out gewd.!!!
> *


I hope so...what you got going on for your bike?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 10:23 PM~20288251
> *:wow:
> making that good money  :biggrin:
> *


IM IN NEGATIVE DIGITS RITE NOW!! :happysad:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 10:35 PM~20288339
> *if its not one its the other phone ,computers,cars, ect,ect,ect
> *


True true! goodnite bro!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:36 PM~20288350
> *I hope so...what you got going on for your bike?
> *


Well rite now, ive been saying this for the longest but im gunna order my plaque soon...after that im gunna go custom.!
But im thinking if i should put money into my frame wit sum nice patterns and striping or should i do my fenders.!....wat do yu think.??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 7 2011, 10:37 PM~20288364
> *IM IN NEGATIVE DIGITS RITE NOW!! :happysad:
> *


hang it up work on bikes :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:39 PM~20288377
> *Well rite now, ive been saying this for the longest but im gunna order my plaque soon...after that my are gunna get custom.!
> But im thinking if i should put money into my frame wit sum nice patterns and striping or should i do my fenders.!....wat do yu think.??
> *


Frame looks nice already, so I would do some fenders. Then later hook them up with pin strips. What kind of fenders you looking to go for? Painted or something like jrs gt edition bike?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:44 PM~20288425
> *Frame looks nice already, so I would do some fenders. Then later hook them up with pin strips. What kind of fenders you looking to go for? Painted or something like jrs gt edition bike?
> *


I think the frame is basic cuz its just paint and leafing...but naw im going with painted fenders.!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 10:39 PM~20288390
> *hang it up  work on bikes  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FOR THE WEEKENDS!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd orange.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:47 PM~20288447
> *I think the frame is basic cuz its just paint and leafing...but naw im going with painted fenders.!
> *


Yeah either way would look nice...just doing the fenders would stand out more...then pin strips would make the leafing stand out.. Tough desicion,.was going to do a custom front fender on the green on just don't if I have the time now.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:52 PM~20288488
> *Yeah either way would look nice...just doing the fenders would stand out more...then pin strips would make the leafing stand out.. Tough desicion,.was going to do a custom front fender on the green on just don't if I have the time now.
> *


Well my frame is red wit gold leafing rite...so i want to paint my fenders a goldish color wit red leafing and murals on them and patterns on the frame


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:54 PM~20288502
> *Well my frame is red wit gold leafing rite...so i want to paint my fenders a goldish color wit red leafing and murals on them and patterns on the frame
> *


That would look nice! Just do them all bro! Pinstrips fenders and pattern!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 10:57 PM~20288523
> *That would look nice! Just do them all bro! Pinstrips fenders and pattern!
> *


I Am gunna do both...its just which one first.??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 10:59 PM~20288528
> *I Am gunna do both...its just which one first.??
> *


thats hard to decide...if your just going to do strips and patterns on the frame that would go good first that way you still can show it like that..you wouldn't be waiting on fenders..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 11:05 PM~20288555
> *thats hard to decide...if your just going to do strips and patterns on the frame that would go good first that way you still can show it like that..you wouldn't be waiting on fenders..
> *


Yeaur rite but do yu know anything bout painting.??
Cuz on my frame i already have leafing on it, wouldnt the painter mess up the leafing wen he tapes the frame up.??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:08 PM~20288575
> *Yeaur rite but do yu know anything bout painting.??
> Cuz on my frame i already have leafing on it, wouldnt the painter mess up the leafing wen he tapes the frame up.??
> *


done my bikes paint but never done leafing. I wouldn't think so cuz there clear over it. What I'm wondering is if the patterns would sick over clear?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20288607
> *done my bikes paint but never done leafing. I wouldn't think so cuz there clear over it. What I'm wondering is if the patterns would sick over clear?
> *


Yea that will probably be a question i have to talk to a professional about.! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:19 PM~20288634
> *Yea that will probably be a question i have to talk to a professional about.! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, when I started painting I did a truck and my bro didn't want to sand it so we just painted over the clear...started to peal tho...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 11:22 PM~20288656
> *Yeah, when I started painting I did a truck and my bro didn't want to sand it so we just painted over the clear...started to peal tho...
> *


Hmmmm.???
Wat if yu paint over the clear, then clear it again.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:24 PM~20288672
> *Hmmmm.???
> Wat if yu paint over the clear, then clear it again.???
> *


Clear is to protect the paint from fading, primer makes the paint stick..but if you tape up where you want painted and maybe light sand it it mite be okay...I'm learning tho..so let me know what happens..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 11:28 PM~20288703
> *Clear is to protect the paint from fading, primer makes the paint stick..but if you tape up where you want painted and maybe light sand it it mite be okay...I'm learning tho..so let me know what happens..
> *


For sure bro.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Hey less, arent yu supposed to be sleeping.!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:41 PM~20288776
> *For sure bro.!!!
> *


I need to get to bed now..got a long weekn coming up. All post pics of my project soon..nice talking with you bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 11:45 PM~20288804
> *I need to get to bed now..got a long weekn coming up. All post pics of my project soon..nice talking with you bro... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yu too man and i have to go to bed too.!!
I have skool tmrw.!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:43 PM~20288793
> *Hey less, arent yu supposed to be sleeping.!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2.....  :dunno:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:47 PM~20288813
> *Yu too man and i have to go to bed too.!!
> I have skool tmrw.!!!!
> *


Better get to bed!! Mite over sleep! Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 11:50 PM~20288821
> *Better get to bed!! Mite over sleep! Lol! :cheesy:
> *


Nope bro...not today.!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

*TO ALL GTIMERS:

DEADLINE FOR THE PRE-REG FOR THE AZ SHOW IS APRIL 29 LETS GET THESE REGS IN ASAP AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS ALSO..... 

THANKS,
PAUL*
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

*LOWRIDER TOUR KICK OFF AZ SHOW !!! 

ARIZONA HOTEL INFO. 
Days Inn Phoenix 
2420 West Thomas I-17 and Thomas at Exit 201
Phoenix, AZ 85015

WE HAVE BLOCKED 60 ROOMS FOR THIS WEEKEND. 
DATES ARE FRI. MAY 13 – MON. MAY 16

EVERYONE WILL NEED TO CALL AND BOOK THEIR OWN ROOM. 

877-361-2506 
GROUP CODE: CONF#56385072 GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB (you must give them the hotel location and group code)

ROOMS MUST BE BOOKED BY APRIL 25TH

2 queens standard (BLOCKED 12 ROOMS):
1-2 adults $55.96
3 adults $63.96
4 adults $71.96

2 queens upgraded room (BLOCKED 32 ROOMS):
1-2 adults $59.96
3 adults $67.96
4 adults $75.96

1 king room standard (BLOCKED 16 ROOMS):
1-2 adults $47.96
3 adults $55.96
4 adults $63.96

CANCELLATION POLICY: 7 DAYS PRIOR TO ARRIVAL *


----------



## lesstime

morning fam i was a sleep my comp is crazy it sometimes says am on when am not idk every one have a good day


----------



## lesstime

GT up where ya at bois


----------



## lesstime




----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 8 2011, 02:52 PM~20293248
> *:cheesy: LOOKS GREAT  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Keep pushn good timers


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2011, 02:37 PM~20293127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gewd sparkY.!!


----------



## Fleetangel

SPARKY LOOKING GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2011, 02:37 PM~20293127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 8 2011, 09:49 PM~20296117
> *:biggrin:
> *


wuz good david!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 8 2011, 09:49 PM~20296117
> *:biggrin:
> *


wuz good david!


----------



## Fleetangel

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

sup every one


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what up GT? the PK just cruisin through.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers how everyone weekn.


----------



## David Cervantes

New additions on jejos bike. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

man the seat coming out badd


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!...HOWS EVERYONE DOING??

DAVID THE SEAT LOOKS TIGHT!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 9 2011, 07:54 PM~20300135
> *man the seat coming out badd
> *




thankes :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 07:56 PM~20300148
> *WUZ UP EVERYBODY!!...HOWS EVERYONE DOING??
> 
> DAVID THE SEAT LOOKS TIGHT!!
> *



we bean good. gracias :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20300104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New additions on jejos bike. :biggrin:
> *


Daaaamn that seat looks tight. I can't wait to see it finish


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 9 2011, 08:01 PM~20300186
> *we bean good. gracias  :biggrin:
> *


QUE HACIENDO?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 9 2011, 08:01 PM~20300186
> *we bean good. gracias  :biggrin:
> *


am going to hit you up when am ready for one looks bad A$S you do some good work on wood


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up lesstime and fleetangel and david and gt ray amd darren and hot shot and the rest of the gt members and people that stalk our topic... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

went to the show/swap ended up beeing more of a swap then a show so the bikes stayed in the van as i sold some stuff came up skirts for the chevy and might have a guy that has a rear end that might fit under it 
as for bikes i work on one for a little bit as i got a few misc things for it from the swap also i think i ended up buying more then i took alwell it for the best 

whats good with ya


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:18 PM~20300727
> *What's up lesstime and fleetangel and david and gt ray amd darren and hot shot and the rest of the gt members and people that stalk our topic... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20300779
> *went to the show/swap ended up beeing more of a swap then a show so the bikes stayed in the van as i sold some stuff came up skirts for the chevy and might have a guy that has a rear end that might fit under it
> as for bikes i work on one for a little bit as i got a few misc things for it from the swap also i think i ended up buying more then i took alwell it for the best
> 
> whats good with ya
> *


WUZ UP!


----------



## lesstime

you tell me bro hows everything been bought to send more parts out for chrome soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 9 2011, 09:42 PM~20300940
> *you tell me bro hows everything been  bought to send more parts out for chrome soon
> *


UR SONS BIKE LOOKS NICE!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks its almost there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20300779
> *went to the show/swap ended up beeing more of a swap then a show so the bikes stayed in the van as i sold some stuff came up skirts for the chevy and might have a guy that has a rear end that might fit under it
> as for bikes i work on one for a little bit as i got a few misc things for it from the swap also i think i ended up buying more then i took alwell it for the best
> 
> whats good with ya
> *


That's how it is when u go to a car swat meet. U leave and buy a lot of stuff. How ur bomba coming out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 09:39 PM~20300904
> *WUZ UP
> *


How the 805


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 9 2011, 10:21 PM~20301205
> *How the 805
> *


GOOD!!...MAN I WANNA BRING OUT THE FLEETANGEL BUT ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME...IM STILL UNDECIDED!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone.!!!!

Just picked up a new project.!!!...its a baby trike


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:18 PM~20300727
> *What's up lesstime and fleetangel and david and gt ray amd darren and hot shot and the rest of the gt members and people that stalk our topic... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wats up pjay.!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:26 AM~20301908
> *Wats gewd everyone.!!!!
> 
> Just picked up a new project.!!!...its a baby trike
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 12:34 AM~20301940
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup rite now i took it all apart and sanding down the paint


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:37 AM~20301953
> *Yup rite now i took it all apart and sanding down the paint
> *


THATS COOL G!!!...U TAKIN OVA!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 12:39 AM~20301962
> *THATS COOL G!!!...U TAKIN OVA!
> *


This one is for my sister.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:44 AM~20301979
> *This one is for my sister.!!!
> *


OHHH COOL!!!... WUT U BEEN UP TO?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 11:00 AM~20303678
> *OHHH COOL!!!... WUT U BEEN UP TO?
> *


Well yesterday we worked on our cars...andvtoday ima sand the rest of the parts down.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 10 2011, 11:01 AM~20303692
> *Well yesterday we worked on our cars...andvtoday ima sand the rest of the parts down.!!!
> *


HOWS UR DADS CAR???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 11:04 AM~20303704
> *HOWS UR DADS CAR???
> *


Well we brought it home yesterday after in not being here for like 4 months..but we rebuilt the engine and got a new tranny..next one of our members is gunna work on our hydros


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 10 2011, 12:12 PM~20304007
> *Well we brought it home yesterday after in not being here for like 4 months..but we rebuilt the engine and got a new tranny..next one of our members is gunna work on our hydros
> *


IVE BEEN WANTING TO SEE UR DADS CAR!!!...I LIKE IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 10 2011, 01:17 PM~20304285
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


WUZ UP JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 01:51 PM~20304413
> *WUZ UP JR
> *


NADA HERE JUST CHILLN.. AT WORK RELAXN AND U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 10 2011, 03:01 PM~20304703
> *NADA HERE JUST CHILLN.. AT WORK RELAXN AND U
> *


IMA GO TAKE A WALK AT THE PARK IN A LIL BIT....HOWS LIFE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 03:46 PM~20304884
> *IMA GO TAKE A WALK AT THE PARK IN A LIL BIT....HOWS LIFE?
> *


THATS COOL. AND PERTY GOOD JUST POSTED AND PUSHN FOR THE MIGHTY GT  N U


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 10 2011, 03:47 PM~20304889
> *THATS COOL. AND PERTY GOOD JUST POSTED AND PUSHN FOR THE MIGHTY GT   N U
> *


SAVING UP!!....NEED TO HAVE THE TRIKE READY IN A MONTH......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 03:49 PM~20304898
> *SAVING UP!!....NEED TO HAVE THE TRIKE READY IN A MONTH......
> *


TELL ME ABOUT I NEED TO HAVE PIRATE BIKE B4 AZ. WHAT ELSE DO U NEED


----------



## 55800

wad up homies hows everyone been


----------



## el primo 68

:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 12:14 PM~20304015
> *IVE BEEN WANTING TO SEE UR DADS CAR!!!...I LIKE IT!
> *


Yea i know hahahah but it'll be out soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 10 2011, 03:52 PM~20304917
> *TELL ME ABOUT I NEED TO HAVE PIRATE BIKE B4 AZ. WHAT ELSE DO U NEED
> *


I NEED TO COLOR MATCH THE RIMS N FENDERS AND A SPEAKER BOX...CHROME SOME PARTS I GOT FOR IT TOO


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 07:13 PM~20306098
> *wad up homies hows everyone been
> *


WUZ UP NARANJA! :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 08:22 PM~20306764
> *WUZ UP NARANJA! :biggrin:
> *


wats up bro :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 08:31 PM~20306868
> *wats up bro :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH BRO...JUST GETTING HOME FROM THE PARK!...WBU?


----------



## David Cervantes

Alittle bet more upgraded geting it ready for AZ.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 08:33 PM~20306894
> *NOT MUCH BRO...JUST GETTING HOME FROM THE PARK!...WBU?
> *


shyt not much bro jus tryin to pick a red for my frame too many different shades of it


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 09:58 PM~20307789
> *shyt not much bro jus tryin to pick a red for my frame too many different shades of it
> *


APPLE RED!!!..THE BEST!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 10 2011, 01:17 PM~20304285
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.
> *


Hey bro can you please give me a call ASAP.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by el primo 68_@Apr 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20306538
> *:biggrin:
> *


Lesstime get at this guy he need rims and some other parts please pm him he from my chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 10 2011, 07:13 PM~20306098
> *wad up homies hows everyone been
> *


Wats up g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2011, 08:21 PM~20306755
> *I NEED TO COLOR MATCH THE RIMS N FENDERS AND A SPEAKER BOX...C
> HROME SOME PARTS I GOT FOR IT TOO
> *


Time is clickn time is clickn :biggrin: what show u tryn to take it to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 10 2011, 08:58 PM~20307158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle bet more upgraded geting it ready for AZ.
> *


Looks good david. Who going to do ur upholstry


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 10 2011, 10:39 PM~20308122
> *Hey bro can you please give me a call ASAP.!!!
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by el primo 68_@Apr 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20306538
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 10 2011, 08:58 PM~20307158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle bet more upgraded geting it ready for AZ.
> *


HELL YEAH take it to the next leval looking clean bro


----------



## lesstime

back to the daliy grind  cant wait til this weekends show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 07:31 AM~20309613
> *back to the daliy grind  cant wait til this weekends show
> *


What's up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 9 2011, 09:18 PM~20300727
> *What's up lesstime and fleetangel and david and gt ray amd darren and hot shot and the rest of the gt members and people that stalk our topic... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WAT IT DEW G LONG WEEK AHEAD OF US :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20300104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New additions on jejos bike. :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAS UP.PROPS FULLTIMER
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 11 2011, 10:11 AM~20310683
> *WAT IT DEW G LONG WEEK AHEAD OF US :biggrin:
> *


How tx aby shows. R u guys coming to az


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 10:26 AM~20310786
> *How tx aby shows. R u guys coming to az
> *


WERE OK THERES ONE COMEING UP NEXT MONTH AND AZ WERE NOT GOING.WE WENT TO GET READY FOR LAS VEGAS IF EVERY THING GOES SMOOTH THIS UPCOMEING MONTHS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 11 2011, 10:51 AM~20310936
> *WERE OK THERES ONE COMEING UP NEXT MONTH AND AZ WERE NOT GOING.WE WENT TO GET READY FOR LAS VEGAS IF EVERY THING GOES SMOOTH THIS UPCOMEING MONTHS.
> *


Tight tight. Vegas is tight if u guys go. How ur family


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 10 2011, 11:57 PM~20308687
> *Time is clickn time is clickn :biggrin: what show u tryn to take it to
> *


VENTURA CAR SHOW!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 06:05 PM~20313736
> *VENTURA CAR SHOW!
> *


WHEN IS IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:31 PM~20313975
> *<span style='color:blue'>Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars and Old Memories (Eastside) Bike Club are proud to present their 4th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Blvd Burgers located in the city of Bell on June 5, 2011.
> 
> Over 15 Categories, Most Members, Best of Show, Raffles, DJ's, Good Food.
> 
> Cost will be $10 per entry, move in time will be 7am to 9am with show time from 9am to 2pm.
> 
> for more info call Paul 323 371 9696
> *


SANTA BARBARA'S CAR SHOW'S DATE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:34 PM~20313997
> *WHEN IS IT.
> *


MAY 22ND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 06:45 PM~20314112
> *SANTA BARBARA'S CAR SHOW'S DATE!!!
> *


THAT WHY IM GOING TO CALL THE PREZ FIRST TO SEE WHATS UP... IF NOT THERE ALWAYS THE 25...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:47 PM~20314137
> *THAT WHY IM GOING TO CALL THE PREZ FIRST TO SEE WHATS UP... IF NOT THERE ALWAYS THE 25...
> *


IM ON FOR THE 25TH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 06:45 PM~20314117
> *MAY 22ND
> *


I HOPE I HAVE THE PIRATE BIKE DONT BUT NO DISPLAY. :x: :x: :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20314154
> *IM ON FOR THE 25TH
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20314160
> *I HOPE I HAVE THE PIRATE BIKE DONT BUT NO DISPLAY.  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


U KNOW ITS A GOOD SHOW!!!...IM HOPING TO SEE MORE GOODTIMES CARS SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LESSTIME I SEE U ... U HAVENT SAID A WORD.. U OKA :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

yeah just stressing a bit trying to get things together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20314180
> *U KNOW ITS A GOOD SHOW!!!...IM HOPING TO SEE MORE GOODTIMES CARS SUPPORT!!!!!
> *


POST THE FLIER.. DID I GO TO THAT SHOW LAST YEAR OR NO..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 06:52 PM~20314198
> *yeah just stressing a bit trying to get things together
> *


I HOPE EVERYTHING OK BROTHER.. GT GOT UR BACK BRO..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:53 PM~20314211
> *I HOPE EVERYTHING OK BROTHER..  GT GOT UR BACK BRO..
> *


yeah if ya got time tonight after you call everyone hit me up i give you info on what going on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 06:54 PM~20314230
> *yeah if ya got time tonight after you call everyone hit me up i give you info on what going on
> *


IF U WANT I CAN LIKE IN 30 MIN


----------



## lesstime

dont matter am not realling doing much the rest of the night wife in school


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 06:52 PM~20314200
> *POST THE FLIER.. DID I GO TO THAT SHOW LAST YEAR OR NO..
> *


YEAH U DID!...WE ROLLED DEEP WITH THE BIKES....WHEN THE DRUNK GIRL LEFT A STAIN ON MY SEAT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 06:59 PM~20314279
> *YEAH U DID!...WE ROLLED DEEP WITH THE BIKES....WHEN THE DRUNK GIRL LEFT A STAIN ON MY SEAT!
> *


 I HOPE SHE THERE AGAIN..LOL.. U READY SHE GOING TO BE ALL OVER UR TRIKE ALMOST THE WHOLE DAY AGAIN..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN DARREN


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 07:02 PM~20314314
> *I HOPE SHE THERE AGAIN..LOL.. U READY SHE GOING TO BE ALL OVER UR TRIKE ALMOST THE WHOLE DAY AGAIN..LOL
> *


HELLL NO....IMA SHOW HER MY NEW PIRATE BIKE!!!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 11 2011, 07:04 PM~20314329
> *HELLL NO....IMA SHOW HER MY NEW PIRATE BIKE!!!!LOL
> *


LOL GO FOR G. I DONT HAVE UPHOLSTRY SHE CAN DRIP ALL SHE WANTS ON THE TWISTED SEAT..LOL..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 07:03 PM~20314322
> *WHATS CRACKN DARREN
> *


What up bro, I'm just kicking back recovering from a long weekn... :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20314351
> *LOL GO FOR G. I DONT HAVE UPHOLSTRY SHE CAN DRIP ALL SHE WANTS ON THE TWISTED SEAT..LOL..
> *


HAHAHA JUST MESSING WITH U!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 11 2011, 07:16 PM~20314383
> *What up bro, I'm just kicking back recovering from a long weekn... :uh:
> *


Hangover... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 08:21 PM~20315003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Tigght I like thos og forks...


----------



## lesstime

them parts are going on here








i pick the scooter up on sunday for 25 bucks pretty clean maybe one day ill paint and chrome it make it a little nicer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 08:21 PM~20315003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the steering wheel I want is half flat twisted one


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 09:16 PM~20315765
> *the steering wheel I want is half flat twisted one
> *


ok ill gt you the price in the morning i left the password at work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20315806
> *ok ill gt you the price in the morning i left the password at work
> *


Alright cool abd that orange bike clean. I want to do my daughter bike red I want him to paint it..


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 08:21 PM~20315003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice parts wat up wit that pedal car :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

thanks he mixed that color just for me  homie does nice work


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20315972
> *nice parts wat up wit that pedal car :biggrin:
> *


thanks ,thats my son T4 pedal car he dont want to do anything to it yet he said few years  he want to paint it so when he turns ten am going to buy him a spray gun so he can paint it :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 09:36 PM~20316018
> *thanks ,thats my son T4 pedal car he dont want to do anything to it yet he said few years    he want to paint it so when he turns ten am going to buy him a spray gun so he can paint it  :biggrin:
> *


  thats cool i should have never sold mine i wish i would have hooked it up...any updates on my frame


----------



## 55800

wad up pj how u doin bro


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:37 PM~20316044
> * thats cool i should have never sold mine i wish i would have hooked it up...any updates on my frame
> *


i had to watch the kids tonight tomorrow i have a meeting i have to go to so wedsday ill try to finsh the frame up and any othe small details needed on the sissy bars and handle bars and finsh up some pedals and a light bracket and try to ship it all out on friday to all the owners


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 09:40 PM~20316081
> *i had to watch the kids tonight tomorrow i have a meeting i have to go to so wedsday ill try to finsh the frame up and any othe small details needed on the sissy bars and handle bars and finsh up some pedals and a light bracket and try to ship it all out on friday to all the owners
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 09:33 PM~20315994
> *thanks he mixed that color just for me  homie does nice work
> *


What color did he mix it with


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:37 PM~20316052
> *wad up pj how u doin bro
> *


I'm doing good gettn ready for the show n u


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 09:51 PM~20316181
> *I'm doing good gettn ready for the show n u
> *


coo coo which show?? im gud to jus tryin to get my bike ready for ABQ show


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20315658
> *Hangover... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I tried to make some handlebars..didn't come out the way I wanted so back to work on the weekn again..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20316198
> *coo coo which show?? im gud to jus tryin to get my bike ready for ABQ SHOW
> *


All be there!. :0


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 09:50 PM~20316175
> *What color did he mix it with
> *


he told me theres 7 diffrent colors mixed in 
from the pics i found 5 so when it gets here next week we will find out the others he wont tell me lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 08:21 PM~20315003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, mannyjr520, David Cervantes

wuz up gtimers! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20316198
> *coo coo which show?? im gud to jus tryin to get my bike ready for ABQ show
> *


Az well I'm hppn the pirate bike be done for that show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 11 2011, 09:54 PM~20316212
> *:yes: I tried to make some handlebars..didn't come out the way I wanted so back to work on the weekn again..
> *


That's cool u doing ur plexi glass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 11 2011, 10:04 PM~20316298
> *he told me theres 7 diffrent colors mixed in
> from the pics i found 5 so when it gets here next week we will find out the others  he wont tell me lol
> *


That's cool I seen the topic u told me about. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's the abq show


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20316488
> *What's the abq show
> *


New mexico supper show..june 7th... Albuquerque new mexico show.... Suppoisibly the guy who was running the odb tour last year making it happen again...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 10:21 PM~20316422
> *That's cool u doing ur plexi glass
> *


Yeah its not coming out right so try again this weekn....hope I get the  m this weekn for sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 11 2011, 10:36 PM~20316558
> *New mexico supper show..june 7th... Albuquerque new mexico show.... Suppoisibly the guy who was running the odb tour last year making it happen again...
> *


Do u have a flier.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2011, 10:38 PM~20316573
> *Do u have a flier.
> *


Not yet they told me its suppose to be in the mail... So I'm not sure yet?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 11 2011, 10:36 PM~20316558
> *New mexico supper show..june 7th... Albuquerque new mexico show.... Suppoisibly the guy who was running the odb tour last year making it happen again...
> *


i hope odb would make the pueblo super show happen again that was a great show


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 11 2011, 10:49 PM~20316661
> *i hope odb would make the pueblo super show happen again that was a great show
> *


If he doing new mexico pretty sure he would pueblo.too?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 11 2011, 11:06 PM~20316802
> *If he doing new mexico pretty sure he would pueblo.too?
> *


 :x: i hope so


----------



## lesstime

WAKE UP lol talk to ya soon


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 05:30 AM~20317776
> *WAKE UP lol talk to ya soon
> *


Im up.!!!!


----------



## lesstime

bout time lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning gt. :biggrin: got a meetn today :angry: but they payn me :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i love meeting if am getting pay to sit there but if am not making anything they suck like the one tonight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 08:12 AM~20318462
> *i love meeting if am getting pay to sit there but if am not making anything they suck like the one tonight
> *


I know its good pay but its going to be long boring 3 1/2 hours. Takn the phone to be on layitlow.


----------



## lesstime

lucky lol get to take your phone in there


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 07:58 AM~20318371
> *Good morning gt.  :biggrin: got a meetn today  :angry:  but they payn me :biggrin:
> *


MORNING G.I LOVE MEETINGS SO MUCH ENGINEERS HATE ME BIG TIME :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 08:24 AM~20318542
> *lucky lol get to take your phone in there
> *


Along it don't ring we r cool..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2011, 08:44 AM~20318673
> *MORNING G.I LOVE MEETINGS SO MUCH ENGINEERS HATE ME BIG TIME :biggrin:
> *


Haha its funny cause lot people dpnt care they be just sleepn or drawn reminds me of school.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 08:57 AM~20318742
> *Haha its funny cause lot people dpnt care they be just sleepn or drawn reminds me of school.
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT.BUT WHEN SOMEONE ACTS LIKE A DICK JUST BCS THERE ENGINEERS AND NO ONE CAN PROVE THEM WRONG :naughty: THEY JUST MET WITH THERE ENEMY :biggrin: ILL READ AND DO RESEARCH JUST PROOF THEM WRONG.THATS WHY THEY HATE ME IN THERE MEETINGS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HOTSHOT956, BIGRUBE644

:cheesy: Q-VO MI BIGRUBE :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2011, 09:06 AM~20318807
> *I HEAR YOU ON THAT.BUT WHEN SOMEONE ACTS LIKE A DICK JUST BCS THERE ENGINEERS AND NO ONE CAN PROVE THEM WRONG  :naughty:  THEY JUST MET WITH THERE ENEMY  :biggrin:  ILL READ AND DO RESEARCH JUST PROOF THEM WRONG.THATS WHY THEY HATE ME IN THERE MEETINGS
> *


Ha ha that's cool. Right now its kibnda cool. This person crackn jokes..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn big rube


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 09:12 AM~20318853
> *Ha ha that's cool. Right now its kibnda cool. This person crackn jokes..
> *



YA JOKES ARE ALWAYS GOOD IN MEETINGS.BUT BE ALART BCS SOMETIMES AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY BUST OUT A TEST TO SEE IF YOU WHERE PAYING ATENTION :chuck: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2011, 09:17 AM~20318902
> *YA JOKES ARE ALWAYS GOOD IN MEETINGS.BUT BE ALART BCS SOMETIMES AT THE END OF THE MEETING THEY BUST OUT A TEST TO SEE IF YOU WHERE PAYING ATENTION :chuck:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea they always get me right there. R u going to AZ


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 09:21 AM~20318933
> *Yea they always get me right there. R u going to AZ
> *


IM STILL NOT SURE IF MY BOSS WANTS ME TO GO AND RE TAKE THE CLASSES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2011, 09:27 AM~20318966
> *IM STILL NOT SURE IF MY BOSS WANTS ME TO GO AND RE TAKE THE CLASSES.
> *


Tell him its for the gt ..LOL but it be cool if u go.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 09:31 AM~20319000
> *Tell him its for the gt ..LOL but it be cool if u go.
> *


IT SURE WOULD BE.BUT WHEN IS IT? AND THE SAD PART IS THAT MY PLANE TAKESOFF ON FRIDAY  ONLESS I TAKEOFF ON SUNDAY.


----------



## lesstime

lol hey hey hey


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2011, 10:11 AM~20319323
> *IT SURE WOULD BE.BUT WHEN IS IT? AND THE SAD PART IS THAT MY PLANE TAKESOFF ON FRIDAY   ONLESS I TAKEOFF ON SUNDAY.
> *


May 16..I think let me double check. Friday be cool move n is Saturday and they have party at someone house and Sunday is the show..but ill check the date


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 10:16 AM~20319352
> *lol hey hey hey
> *


What's crackn lesstime


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 10:28 AM~20319420
> *What's crackn lesstime
> *


just got back from olivegarden for lunch :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 11:01 AM~20319627
> *just got back from olivegarden for lunch  :biggrin:
> *


Damn sound that good. All they give us for lunch is water and rice crispy..lol


----------



## TONE LOCO

:wave: pa swinging through


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 10:27 AM~20319413
> *May 16..I think let me double check. Friday be cool move n is Saturday and they have party at someone house and Sunday is the show..but ill check the date
> *


KOOL ILL SEE IF I CAN STAY TILL SUNDAY AND TAKE OFF THAT SAME NITE.SO I COULD BE BACK HOME BY MONDAY.LETS HOPE THERES CLASSES BURING THAT WEEK AND FOR MY BOSS TO SAY YES :x:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 11:07 AM~20319670
> *Damn sound that good. All they give us for lunch is water and rice crispy..lol
> *


LOL BEEN THERE DONE THAT AND IT SURE SUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 12 2011, 11:45 AM~20319974
> *:wave: pa swinging through
> *


WAT IT DEW TONE :wave: THANX FOR STOPING BY THE GT BIKES :h5:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2011, 12:09 PM~20320128
> *WAT IT DEW TONE :wave: THANX FOR STOPING BY THE GT BIKES :h5:
> *


heres a pic of my trike built by pedal scraperz


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 07:53 AM~20318338
> *bout time lol
> *


Yup got skool.!!


----------



## dee_5o5

What up guys?  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 12 2011, 12:07 PM~20320115
> *KOOL ILL SEE IF I CAN STAY TILL SUNDAY AND TAKE OFF THAT SAME NITE.SO I COULD BE BACK HOME BY MONDAY.LETS HOPE THERES CLASSES BURING THAT WEEK AND FOR MY BOSS TO SAY YES :x:
> *


I HOPE U GUYS COULD MAKE IT.. HOW UR FAMILY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 12 2011, 03:57 PM~20321857
> *What up guys?    :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS CRACKN G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 12 2011, 05:34 PM~20322499
> *
> *



HEY WHO THAT CHICK ON UR AVATOR..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 06:07 PM~20322751
> *WHATS CRACKN G
> *


Kicking back bored bro, wish I was working on the bike..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 06:07 PM~20322759
> *HEY WHO THAT CHICK ON UR AVATOR..
> *


Brittanya O'Campo .!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 12 2011, 06:17 PM~20322853
> *Kicking back bored bro, wish I was working on the bike..
> *


Same here. I want to do something but I can't. Nada to do bibrube has my parts and the frame going to turtle custom.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 08:49 PM~20324531
> *Same here. I want to do something but I can't. Nada to do bibrube has my parts and the frame going to turtle custom.
> *


Nice at least something getting done...me I have to wait til the weekn to do anything.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 12 2011, 06:17 PM~20322853
> *Kicking back bored bro, wish I was working on the bike..
> *


 Same here. I want to do something but I can't. Nada to do bibrube has my parts and the frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My bad double post


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 12 2011, 08:51 PM~20324564
> *Nice at least something getting done...me I have to wait til the weekn to do anything.
> *


What u have to do to it.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 08:58 PM~20324657
> *What u have to do to it.
> *


Just finish the bars, sissy bar and that it for now..then buy some mirrors, and other chrome assecories.


----------



## lesstime

see yal in the morning am beat


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 09:40 PM~20325170
> *see yal in the morning am beat
> *


Gewdnite lesstime.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 12 2011, 07:01 PM~20323301
> *Brittanya O'Campo .!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 12 2011, 09:06 PM~20324770
> *Just finish the bars, sissy bar and that it for now..then buy some mirrors, and other chrome assecories.
> *


Tight tight... its crazy how webuy all that stuff and at the end we r like damn we could build a ccar.. :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2011, 09:40 PM~20325170
> *see yal in the morning am beat
> *


Already knockn out its early...  :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 12 2011, 09:51 PM~20325297
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup yup...how do yu not know her.!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 09:55 PM~20325335
> *Tight tight... its crazy how webuy all that stuff and at the end we r like damn we could build a ccar.. :happysad:
> *


True true, but for some reason I like the bikes....i want to start a car after I finish this bike. Then after this show season I mite tear the dreamcatcher bike down and redo the paint maybe make the front tank widder? Not to sure tho...


----------



## lesstime

wake up everyone it time to get to work and school what good where are the updates ?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 12 2011, 02:34 PM~20321237
> *heres a pic of my trike built by pedal scraperz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: SO YOUR A BIKE FAN :h5: CLEAN TRIKE TONE HERES MINE BEFORE AND AFTER



















 I HAD BIG PLANS FOR IT NO CHINA PARTS BUT I WENT DOWN THE DRAIN PAYING MY DAM STUDENT LOAN :happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2011, 06:06 PM~20322742
> *I HOPE U GUYS COULD MAKE IT.. HOW UR FAMILY...
> *



I HOPE SO TO.BEEN LOOKING FORWARD TO KICK IT WITH YOU FOR A LONG TIME.THE FAMILY IS GOOD.JUST GETTING READY FOR A UPCOMEING SHOW NEXT MONTH AND MAYBE BRING A NEW MEMBER TO MY CHAPTER.THE KID I SOLD ALL MY PARTS TO.I LIKE HIS ATTITUBE VERY POSITIVE AND BUILD HIS BIKE IN LESS THEN 2 MONTHS WHICH IS A GREAT SIGN.ITS HIS FIRST BIKE HE BUILDS BUT PASSED MY TEST TO THE FULLEST.THIS KID MOTIVITES ME BIG TIME.I WAS LETTING GO BUT HE BROUGHT ME BACK TO THE GAME


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 13 2011, 08:05 AM~20327546
> *:cheesy: SO YOUR A BIKE FAN  :h5:  CLEAN TRIKE TONE HERES MINE BEFORE AND AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAD BIG PLANS FOR IT NO CHINA PARTS BUT I WENT DOWN THE DRAIN PAYING MY DAM STUDENT LOAN :happysad:
> *


i like it.yea its tough i own 6 cars and everyone wants a lil money spent on it. i do the best i can and keep focus on the finish product


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 13 2011, 10:15 AM~20328502
> *i like it.yea its tough i own 6 cars and everyone wants a lil money spent on it. i do the best i can and keep focus on the finish product
> *


THANKS AND YA I HEAR YOU.FOCUS IS A VERY HELPFUL TOOL AS WILL AS MOTIVITION.KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BROTHER WERE ALL IN THE SAME BOAT.LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 12 2011, 10:08 PM~20325493
> *True true, but for some reason I like the bikes....i want to start a car after I finish this bike. Then after this show season I mite tear the dreamcatcher bike down and redo the paint maybe make the front tank widder? Not to sure tho...
> *


That's sounds cool. Wat kind car u going to get


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2011, 05:41 AM~20326877
> *wake up everyone it time to get to work and school what good where are the updates ?
> *


Now u wake up. And pics soon just waitn on parts :biggrin:


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 13 2011, 08:16 AM~20327618
> * I HOPE SO TO.BEEN LOOKING FORWARD TO KICK IT WITH YOU FOR A LO IS GOOD.JUST GETTING READY FOR A UPCOMEING SHOW NEXT MONTH NEW MEMBER TO MY CHAPTER.THE KID I SOLD ALL MY PARTS TO.I LIKE POSITIVE AND BUILD HIS BIKE IN LESS THEN 2 MONTHS WHICH IS A GR BIKE HE BUILDS BUT PASSED MY TEST TO THE FULLEST.THIS KID MOTIVI LETTING GO BUT HE BROUGHT ME BACK TO THE GAME  *


 That's cool u have any pics of his bike. And that's good bro u can't give up I hope he get in with u brother. It takes a lot of time to get a chapter strong and big and have solid soldiers. But trust me brother keep pushn. Gt up


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 12:23 PM~20329438
> *That's sounds cool. Wat kind car u going to get
> *


Not to sure, personly I want a lil s10 truck..put some 13s on it maybe make it a hopper? :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 12:36 PM~20329537
> *That's cool u have any pics of his bike. And that's good bro u can't give up I hope he get in with u brother. It takes a lot of time to get a chapter strong and big and have solid soldiers. But trust me brother keep pushn. Gt up
> *



I HAVENT SEEN HIS BIKE YET.HIS GETTING IT READY FOR THAT CAR SHOW.I THINK ITS JUST STREET LEVEL BUT HEY IF HE MEETS STANDARDS ILL DO MY BEST FOR HIM TO JOIN THE MIGHTY GT.HANGING AROUND A GREAT TEAM MAKES THEM PUSH HARDER AND YES YOUR RIGHT I CANT GIVE UP GREATING A CHAPTER AND HAVE SOLID MEMBERS IS ONE OF THE HARDEST THINGS EVER.IVE HAD MEMBERS THAT COME AND GO AND LEFT ME WITH NOTHING BUT TWO SHOW READY BIKES.I WILL PULL THIS THREW TRUST ME.IM BLESSED HAVEING GOOD TEAM MATE'S LIKE YOURSELF THAT NEVER GIVED UP ON ME.FIRST TEXAS GT BIKE CHAPTER HERE WE COME


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 12:24 PM~20329452
> *Now u wake up. And pics soon just waitn on parts :biggrin:
> *


am up till about midnight and up by 530am every morning


----------



## 55800

ay guys any1 know the date for new mexico super show..i was told the 7th of june but thats a tuesday


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20330569
> *ay guys any1 know the date for new mexico super show..i was told the 7th of june but thats a tuesday
> *


Lol! Its the 5th sorry bro..!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20330628
> *Lol! Its the 5th sorry bro..!
> *


lol ok cool i thought i was trippin haha


----------



## lesstime

hope to get some updates for you AJ tonight


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2011, 03:20 PM~20330645
> *hope to get some updates for you AJ tonight
> *


cool bro cant wait!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20330634
> *lol ok cool i thought i was trippin haha
> *


If you go to new mexico expo on the net click on events should have something like a flyer there...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 12:55 PM~20329618
> *Not to sure, personly I want a lil s10 truck..put some 13s on it maybe make it a hopper? :cheesy:
> *


I USE TO HAVE S10 BUT IT WAS ON BAGS.. THEY R NICE TRUCKS


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 05:14 PM~20331708
> *I USE TO HAVE S10 BUT IT WAS ON BAGS.. THEY R NICE TRUCKS
> *


Nice! Any pics? That what I want but with juice.. Bags are cool too!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 13 2011, 01:24 PM~20329796
> *I HAVENT SEEN HIS BIKE YET.HIS GETTING IT READY FOR THAT CAR SHOW.I THINK ITS JUST STREET LEVEL BUT HEY IF HE MEETS STANDARDS ILL DO MY BEST FOR HIM TO JOIN THE MIGHTY GT.HANGING AROUND A GREAT TEAM MAKES THEM PUSH HARDER AND YES YOUR RIGHT I CANT GIVE UP GREATING A CHAPTER AND HAVE SOLID MEMBERS IS ONE OF THE HARDEST THINGS EVER.IVE HAD MEMBERS THAT COME AND GO AND LEFT ME WITH NOTHING BUT TWO SHOW READY BIKES.I WILL PULL THIS THREW TRUST ME.IM BLESSED HAVEING GOOD TEAM MATE'S LIKE YOURSELF THAT NEVER GIVED UP ON ME.FIRST TEXAS GT BIKE CHAPTER HERE WE COME
> *


SOON HOMIE SOON U BE GT. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 13 2011, 01:49 PM~20329965
> *am up till about midnight and up by 530am every morning
> *


HOW UR DAY GOING..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 03:18 PM~20330628
> *Lol! Its the 5th sorry bro..!
> *


LOWRIDER MAGZINE HAVN A CAR SHOW NEW MEXICO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331742
> *Nice! Any pics? That what I want but with juice.. Bags are cool too!
> *


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 05:25 PM~20331801
> *LOWRIDER MAGZINE HAVN A CAR SHOW NEW MEXICO?
> *


Idk if its lowrider magazine just know that guy that did the odb tour doing a big show here st the fair grounds... So kinda like a supper show...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 05:26 PM~20331815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them are some nice pics! I want to buid me.one like that...! :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 05:42 PM~20331978
> *Them are some nice pics! I want to buid me.one like that...!  :0
> *


YEA IT WAS NICE DAILY. BUT IM NOT IN TO THOSE CARS IM MORE IN TO LOWRIDING.


----------



## Fleetangel

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 06:12 PM~20332264
> *YEA IT WAS NICE DAILY. BUT IM NOT IN TO THOSE CARS IM MORE IN TO LOWRIDING.
> *


Yeah, I like the older s10 make a better lowrider...


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

thats cool darren wwhat color u want to do it. 

and what whats up gt ray


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 06:49 PM~20332596
> *thats cool darren wwhat color u want to do it.
> 
> and what whats up gt ray
> *


Wats gewd


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 06:49 PM~20332596
> *thats cool darren wwhat color u want to do it.
> 
> and what whats up gt ray
> *


Not to sure, pry be a while til that happens...got to finish the bikes first.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 06:53 PM~20332638
> *Not to sure, pry be a while til that happens...got to finish the bikes first.
> *


cool cool


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 07:03 PM~20332751
> *cool cool
> *


are you doing any cars?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 13 2011, 06:19 PM~20332323
> *Wats gewd everyone.!!!
> *


What up gtray? You find out any info on the paint thing we were talking about?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 07:13 PM~20332849
> *are you doing any cars?
> *


yea right now just workn on my elco. im just tryn to finish the pirate bike. i want to be done with the lowrider bike. and get back in to the cars


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 07:25 PM~20332979
> *yea right now just workn on my elco. im just tryn to finish the pirate bike. i want to be done with the lowrider bike. and get back in to the cars
> *


I like cars but bikes intrest me more...maybe til I get me a project car it will be different...what you going to do to the pirate bike?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 07:30 PM~20333034
> *I like cars but bikes intrest me more...maybe til I get me a project car it will be different...what you going to do to the pirate bike?
> *


JUST RECLEAR IT AND PUT THOSE FORKS ON AND I HAVE PIRATE SKULLS PEDALS AND A HEAD LIGHT AND UPHOSTRY SEAT.. THATS IT


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 07:52 PM~20333288
> *JUST RECLEAR IT AND PUT THOSE FORKS ON AND I HAVE PIRATE SKULLS PEDALS AND A HEAD LIGHT AND UPHOSTRY SEAT.. THATS IT
> *


Sounds good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 08:03 PM~20333379
> *Sounds good! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 
R u going to az


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 10:04 PM~20334790
> *R u going to az
> *


I want to but the way it looks nope...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 07:15 PM~20332873
> *What up gtray? You find out any info on the paint thing we were talking about?
> *


Naw bro but this weekend ima talk to turtle cuz hes like a professional painter.!!!
And im pretty sure he knows wat to do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 13 2011, 10:17 PM~20334921
> *I want to but the way it looks nope...
> *


Damn that sucks. Wat bout vegas


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 07:52 AM~20336712
> *TTT
> *


What's crackn


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Apr 14 2011, 10:05 AM~20337516
> *TTT GT
> *


What's crackn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## 55800

T
T
T


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wheres everybody at.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 09:36 AM~20337347
> *What's crackn
> *


not much just got home from work!...wbu?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 04:44 PM~20340563
> *T
> T
> T
> *


HOW THE BUILD UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 04:50 PM~20340608
> *Wheres everybody at.???
> *


WHATS CRACKN G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 05:19 PM~20340800
> *not much just got home from work!...wbu?
> *


JUST HERE AT WORK WITH MY LIL GIRL..  HOW THE TRIKE


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 05:36 PM~20340918
> *HOW THE BUILD UP
> *


goin good jus waitin on the frame to get it painted i got all my parts now so its gettin ther how ur pirate bike


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 13 2011, 11:20 PM~20335389
> *Naw bro but this weekend ima talk to turtle cuz hes like a professional painter.!!!
> And im pretty sure he knows wat to do
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 05:44 PM~20340968
> *goin good jus waitin on the frame to get it painted i got all my parts now so its gettin ther how ur pirate bike
> *


ITS GOING GOOD THE BIKE COMPLETED JUST WAITN ON BIG RUBE AND THIS SUNDAY GIVE THE FRAME TO TURTLE TO GET IT PAINTED AND CLEAR. I DONT WANT TO SPEND THAT MUCH ON THE BIKES.. I GOT TO GET BACK TO FINISHN THE ELCO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 05:45 PM~20340979
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 05:37 PM~20340927
> *WHATS CRACKN G
> *


Nuthing much just chillaxin.!
And yu.?????


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 05:45 PM~20340979
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hows ur day brother.????


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 05:47 PM~20340992
> *ITS GOING GOOD THE BIKE COMPLETED JUST WAITN ON BIG RUBE AND THIS SUNDAY GIVE THE FRAME TO TURTLE TO GET IT PAINTED AND CLEAR. I DONT WANT TO SPEND THAT MUCH ON THE BIKES.. I GOT TO GET BACK TO FINISHN THE ELCO
> *


ya i know what you mean i can wait to get me another car i miss my old ones


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 13 2011, 11:55 PM~20335577
> *Damn that sucks. Wat bout vegas
> *


My laddy want to go there sometime, so I told her bout then. now we thinking about it...idk about the bikes tho..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 05:50 PM~20341005
> *Hows ur day brother.????
> *


Going good getting ready for the weekn so I can finish up the purple bike this time...you?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 05:48 PM~20340995
> *:h5:  :h5:  :wave:
> *


What up? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 05:39 PM~20340941
> *JUST HERE AT WORK WITH MY LIL GIRL..   HOW THE TRIKE
> *


SAME...IMA SEE IF I CAN GO BUY SOME STUFF ON SUNDAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 05:49 PM~20340998
> *Nuthing much just chillaxin.!
> And yu.?????
> *


NADA HERE GET PAID TO BE ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 05:50 PM~20341009
> *ya i know what you mean i can wait to get me another car i miss my old ones
> *


WHAT KIND CAR DID U HAVE B4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 05:55 PM~20341046
> *What up? :biggrin:
> *


JUST HERE BEING LASY AT WORK NOTHING TO DO. WBU


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 05:59 PM~20341065
> *SAME...IMA SEE IF I CAN GO BUY SOME STUFF ON SUNDAY!
> *


O TIGHT. LET ME KNOW. WE WILL GO BACK TO PICO SWAT MALL. CHECK OUT THE FEMALES AND BY BIKE PARTS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: R U COMING DOWN TO THE EASTER PARTY


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:08 PM~20341122
> *JUST HERE BEING LASY AT WORK NOTHING TO DO. WBU
> *


Just packing my stuff for the weekn to head to the inlaws where I work on my bike.. Leave til 2moro tho but best to get ready a head of time..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:09 PM~20341133
> *O TIGHT. LET ME KNOW. WE WILL GO BACK TO PICO SWAT MALL. CHECK OUT THE FEMALES AND BY BIKE PARTS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: R U COMING DOWN TO THE EASTER PARTY
> *


HAHA FOR SURE!!...I MIGHT!.... IF I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FAMILY ILL ROLL TO UR PAD


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:07 PM~20341120
> *WHAT KIND CAR DID U HAVE B4
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:24 PM~20341218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS NICE CAR HOMIE I HAD ONE TO BUT I GOT RID OF IT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:12 PM~20341144
> *Just packing my stuff for the weekn to head to the inlaws where I work on my bike.. Leave til 2moro tho but best to get ready a head of time..
> *


WHAT U GOING TO ADD TO THE BIKE.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:37 PM~20341302
> *ITS NICE CAR HOMIE I HAD ONE TO BUT I GOT RID OF IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro :wow: your cutty was sick bro i wish i would have kept mine i coulda had it all show by now but oh well i will get me somethin after i build this bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 06:21 PM~20341200
> *HAHA FOR SURE!!...I MIGHT!.... IF I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FAMILY ILL ROLL TO UR PAD
> *


LET ME KNOW A DAY HEAD ILL GET CHICK FOR U :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:39 PM~20341319
> *damn bro :wow: your cutty was sick bro i wish i would have kept mine i coulda had it all show by now but oh well i will get me somethin after i build this bike
> *


THANKS BROTHER.. LET ME KNOW THERE ALWAYS CUTLASS HERE FOR LIKE 800 BUCKS MIGHT BE LUCKY TO FIND ONE FOR 500 BILLS. IF U LOOKN FOR A PROJEC..RIGHT NOW IM TRYN TO SELL THE CAMARO TO BUILD MY ELCO I DONT MIND RIDING A BIKE TO WORK..HAHA


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:39 PM~20341318
> *WHAT U GOING TO ADD TO THE BIKE.
> *


Finish the bars and siisy bar..sent my laddy to the local bike store...the guy gave her a spocet, 2.mirrors and seat for 25! And bearings!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 05:54 PM~20341040
> *Going good getting ready for the weekn so I can finish up the purple bike this time...you?
> *


Kool wat else yu gunna do to it...?
Well yesterday i finally ordered my plaque so now thats out of the way....
And um put money into my frame like we talked about


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:40 PM~20341323
> *LET ME KNOW A DAY HEAD ILL GET CHICK FOR U  :0
> *


HMMM ILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:06 PM~20341113
> *NADA HERE GET PAID TO BE ON LAYITLOW  :biggrin:
> *


Really or are yu in another meeting.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:42 PM~20341340
> *THANKS BROTHER.. LET ME KNOW THERE ALWAYS CUTLASS HERE FOR LIKE 800 BUCKS MIGHT BE LUCKY TO FIND ONE FOR 500 BILLS. IF U LOOKN FOR A PROJEC..RIGHT NOW IM TRYN TO SELL THE CAMARO TO BUILD MY ELCO I DONT MIND RIDING A BIKE TO WORK..HAHA
> *


I GOT A CUTLASS FOR 500!..GT MEMBERS ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

You guys had some nice rides!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:42 PM~20341340
> *THANKS BROTHER.. LET ME KNOW THERE ALWAYS CUTLASS HERE FOR LIKE 800 BUCKS MIGHT BE LUCKY TO FIND ONE FOR 500 BILLS. IF U LOOKN FOR A PROJEC..RIGHT NOW IM TRYN TO SELL THE CAMARO TO BUILD MY ELCO I DONT MIND RIDING A BIKE TO WORK..HAHA
> *


haha hell ya id ride a bike to work to ...but ya i will definitly hit you up when im ready see if theres anything out that way..i wish i could find me a impala i kno id never get rid of that lol


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 06:46 PM~20341377
> *I GOT A CUTLASS FOR 500!..GT MEMBERS ONLY :biggrin:
> *


  pics


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:44 PM~20341356
> *Kool wat else yu gunna do to it...?
> Well yesterday i finally ordered my plaque so now thats out of the way....
> And um put money into my frame like we talked about
> *


Just finish up the bars and sisdy bar then maybe put it all together...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:44 PM~20341356
> *Kool wat else yu gunna do to it...?
> Well yesterday i finally ordered my plaque so now thats out of the way....
> And um put money into my frame like we talked about
> *


What you going to do fenders or.paint?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:48 PM~20341397
> *Just finish up the bars and sisdy bar then maybe put it all together...
> *


Thats gewd bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:47 PM~20341396
> * pics
> *


ITS A PROJECT!!...NO PICS SORRY!....I WAS JUST THORWING IT OUT THERE!!...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:46 PM~20341380
> *You guys had some nice rides!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks bro mine was ok decent maaco paint job crush velet interior but still was a head turner ..nd bein 15 wit a low low i got all the girls a school haha


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 06:49 PM~20341414
> *ITS A PROJECT!!...NO PICS SORRY!....I WAS JUST THORWING IT OUT THERE!!...
> *


  coo bro what year


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:51 PM~20341427
> *  coo bro what year
> *


ITS AN 85!....I WANTED TO FIX IT UP BUT IM SO INTO BIKES!!...THE CARCLUB IS SUPPORTING ME BIG TIME BUT THE BIKES KEEP GETTING ON MY WAY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:50 PM~20341418
> *thanks bro mine was ok decent maaco paint job crush velet interior but still was a head turner ..nd bein 15 wit a low low i got all the girls a school haha
> *


Hello yeah! I bet it was, what you do with it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:44 PM~20341354
> *Finish the bars and siisy bar..sent my laddy to the local bike store...the guy gave her a spocet, 2.mirrors and seat for 25! And bearings!
> *


THATS A GOOD DEAL RIGHT THERE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:49 PM~20341412
> *What you going to do fenders or.paint?
> *


Probably paint cuz if i take off my fenders thats gunna be less gold.!!
And aldo it will be harder to place cuz i ould be in semi-custom i think


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:54 PM~20341445
> *Probably paint cuz if i take off my fenders thats gunna be less gold.!!
> And aldo it will be harder to place cuz i ould be in semi-custom i think
> *


HMM UR SEMI BRO!....NO MATTER WUT CUZ OF THE FRAME!... :happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:46 PM~20341386
> *haha hell ya id ride a bike to work to ...but ya i will definitly hit you up when im ready see if theres anything out that way..i wish i could find me a impala i kno id never get rid of that lol
> *


I REGRET GETTN RID OF MY 62. :angry: :angry:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:54 PM~20341444
> *THATS A GOOD DEAL RIGHT THERE
> *


Yeah, I wanted that seat.pan you had, but couldn't turn a deal like that down..that's why I send her in lol!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 06:55 PM~20341450
> *HMM UR SEMI BRO!....NO MATTER WUT CUZ OF THE FRAME!... :happysad:
> *


Even if i add custom fenders.???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:45 PM~20341373
> *Really or are yu in another meeting.??
> *


NAA JUST WORKN.. I EVEN HAD MY LIL GIRL CHILLN WITH ME... :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:53 PM~20341440
> *Hello yeah! I bet it was, what you do with it?
> *


i didnt wanna sell it my girl was pushin me to so i posted it on craigslist some guy from vegas offered me 4 gs for it so i took it he messed it up bad he posted it up for sale not to long after for 5 bills :uh: what a idiot


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:56 PM~20341466
> *NAA JUST WORKN.. I EVEN HAD MY LIL GIRL CHILLN WITH ME... :biggrin:
> *


Oh really hahahaha thats kool...how old is she now.??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:54 PM~20341445
> *Probably paint cuz if i take off my fenders thats gunna be less gold.!!
> And aldo it will be harder to place cuz i ould be in semi-custom i think
> *


That's cool,i bet it would look nice after that!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:55 PM~20341456
> *I REGRET GETTN RID OF MY 62.  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmn i always wanted a 62 why you get rid of her????looked like a great project tho


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:56 PM~20341460
> *Yeah, I wanted that seat.pan you had, but couldn't turn a deal like that down..that's why I send her in lol!!
> *


GT RAY GOT IT READY SORRY BRO... WHEN U GETTN IN TO THE GT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:56 PM~20341463
> *Even if i add custom fenders.???
> *


YES SIR ALONG U DONT CUT ANYTHING ON UR FRAME NO MORE U BE GOOD


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341482
> *That's cool,i bet it would look nice after that!
> *


Yea but i just dont know how the patterns would look or even wat color it would be.!!
Any suggestions from any goodtimers.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2011, 06:52 PM~20341433
> *ITS AN 85!....I WANTED TO FIX IT UP BUT IM SO INTO BIKES!!...THE CARCLUB IS SUPPORTING ME BIG TIME BUT THE BIKES KEEP GETTING ON MY WAY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know what u mean bro im getting alot of support out here also we tryin to take over the bike scene in colorado :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:57 PM~20341471
> *i didnt wanna sell it my girl was pushin me to so i posted it on craigslist some guy from vegas offered me 4 gs for it so i took it he messed it up bad he posted it up for sale not to long after for 5 bills :uh: what a idiot
> *


That's why you don't sell your lowriders!! Lol!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341486
> *GT RAY GOT IT READY SORRY BRO... WHEN U GETTN IN TO THE GT :biggrin:
> *


Yu know wat pjay...go ahead and give to him bro its all gewd.!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341485
> *dammmmn i always wanted a 62 why you get rid of her????looked like a great project tho
> *


AWW MAN I WAS JUST YOUNG AND STUPID...  IL JUST LEAVE LIKE THAT..  :banghead: HAHAHA BUT THATS MY DREAM CAR RIGHT THERE SOON ILL GET A RAG


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 07:00 PM~20341503
> *That's why you don't sell your lowriders!! Lol!
> *


exactly it belong in the junk yard now ppl that pay all kinds of money for somethin and ruin it have no buisness in the lowrider scene


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:59 PM~20341495
> *YES SIR ALONG U DONT CUT ANYTHING ON UR FRAME NO MORE U BE GOOD
> *


Oh really hmmm.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341486
> *GT RAY GOT IT READY SORRY BRO... WHEN U GETTN IN TO THE GT :biggrin:
> *


hopefully soon bro...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BE BACK TIME TO CLEAN UP


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 07:02 PM~20341515
> *AWW MAN I WAS JUST YOUNG AND STUPID...   IL JUST LEAVE LIKE THAT..   :banghead: HAHAHA BUT THATS MY DREAM CAR RIGHT THERE SOON ILL GET A RAG
> *


ya we all make mistakes i made plenty with car and bikes lol..but im holding on to all my shyt now and my next car will definitly be a rag or a bomba


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 PM~20341533
> *ya we all make mistakes i made plenty with car and bikes lol..but im holding on to all my shyt now and my next car will definitly be a rag or a bomba
> *


Yu know wat my dreamcar is.??
A 1960 chevyimpala rag.!!!
Expensive car, but ima get it one day.!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 07:06 PM~20341543
> *Yu know wat my dreamcar is.??
> A 1960 chevyimpala rag.!!!
> Expensive car, but ima get it one day.!!!
> *


hell ya those are bad ass hell if i ever won the lottery that would be one of my 1st choices lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 07:08 PM~20341556
> *hell ya those are bad ass hell if i ever won the lottery that would be one of my 1st choices lol
> *


Yea hahaha those are my favorite year of impala...even if i get a rustbucket, im keeping it forever..hardtops as well


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 07:03 PM~20341521
> *exactly it belong in the junk yard now ppl that pay all kinds of money for somethin and ruin it have no buisness in the lowrider scene
> *


I almost sold my purple bike, but thought something like that would happen to it..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341486
> *GT RAY GOT IT READY SORRY BRO... WHEN U GETTN IN TO THE GT :biggrin:
> *


Yu know wat pjay...go ahead and give to him bro its all gewd.!!

DOUBLE POST.!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

What if you weld the fender on like my dreamcatcher bike that count as a mod?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 07:13 PM~20341613
> *Yu know wat pjay...go ahead and give to him bro its all gewd.!!
> 
> DOUBLE POST.!!!     :biggrin:
> *


Lol! I just bought me one tho..so its all yours.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 07:17 PM~20341647
> *Lol! I just bought me one tho..so its all yours.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh hahaha okay..sry pjay i dont need it anymore....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341482
> *That's cool,i bet it would look nice after that!
> *


Yea but i just dont know how the patterns would look or even wat color it would be.!!
Any suggestions from any goodtimers.?? 

DOUBLE POST


----------



## 55800

ay pj how much does bigturtle charge to paint a bike frame???


----------



## dee_5o5

Got all this for 25!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 07:23 PM~20341702
> *Yea but i just dont know how the patterns would look or even wat color it would be.!!
> Any suggestions from any goodtimers.??
> 
> DOUBLE POST
> *


What color was the frame again?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 07:34 PM~20341794
> *What color was the frame again?
> *


A metalic red wit gold leafing.!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 07:30 PM~20341756
> *Got all this for 25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gewd bro.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:57 PM~20341476
> *Oh really hahahaha thats kool...how old is she now.??
> *


She going to be 5 months on the 18 time goes by fast


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 08:19 PM~20342195
> *A metalic red wit gold leafing.!!
> *


Maybe some pindtripsd will do???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 PM~20341533
> *ya we all make mistakes i made plenty with car and bikes lol..but im holding on to all my shyt now and my next car will definitly be a rag or a bomba
> *


What year do u want for a bomb


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 09:50 PM~20342907
> *What year do u want for a bomb
> *


any year is fine my cousin has a 54 so probably not that one dont want him thinkin im copying him haha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 07:27 PM~20341730
> *ay pj how much does bigturtle charge to paint a bike frame???
> *


It depends what u want. I don't know his prices.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 09:52 PM~20342933
> *It depends what u want. I don't know his prices.
> *


oh ok cause i hit him up but he never replyed


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 09:49 PM~20342887
> *She going to be 5 months on the 18 time goes by fast
> *


Wow bro shes getting big.!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 09:50 PM~20342895
> *Maybe some pindtripsd will do???
> *


Thats wat dad keeps telling me.!!!!
I want patterns and striping but dont how it would look or wat color


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 10:00 PM~20343007
> *Thats wat dad keeps telling me.!!!!
> I want patterns and striping but dont how it would look or wat color
> *


Only thing I can think of is black or some ghost patterns? But I think just put some crazy pinstrips on there!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 10:05 PM~20343050
> *Only thing I can think of is black or some ghost patterns? But I think just put some crazy pinstrips on there!
> *


Maybe ghost patterns.!!!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 10:06 PM~20343063
> *Maybe ghost patterns.!!!!!!
> *


Yeah then pin strips around the leafing?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 09:54 PM~20342956
> *oh ok cause i hit him up but he never replyed
> *


He probably busy. Send it curly get it all done one shot pattern candys and leafn and strippn and they even do murals there to.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 10:10 PM~20343083
> *Yeah then pin strips around the leafing?
> *


Thats got me thinking.!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20343150
> *Thats got me thinking.!!!
> *


Yeah! Glad I could help! All look at your bike 2moro and see if I can think of anything else... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 10:31 PM~20343222
> *Yeah! Glad I could help! All look at your bike 2moro and see if I can think of anything else... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea thanks bro.!!!!!!!
And okay i'll post pictures tmrw wen i get home frm skool or i can send yu pics to ur phone.!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 14 2011, 10:38 PM~20343286
> *Yea thanks bro.!!!!!!!
> And okay i'll post pictures tmrw wen i get home frm skool or i can send yu pics to ur phone.!
> *


Pm sent bro!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 14 2011, 10:49 PM~20343401
> *Pm sent bro!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

HI GT fam talk to you later


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 15 2011, 08:24 AM~20344959
> *HI GT fam talk to you later
> *


 :wow:  :scrutinize: :around: :ugh: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Apr 15 2011, 10:16 AM~20345507
> *TTT GT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 15 2011, 08:31 AM~20344989
> *:wow:    :scrutinize:  :around:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


been a crazy week hope to show some updates tonight or tomorrow


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 07:37 PM~20341302
> *ITS NICE CAR HOMIE I HAD ONE TO BUT I GOT RID OF IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAAAAUUUM


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 55800

EARLY MORNING BUMP


----------



## TONE LOCO

GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2011, 12:23 AM~20350765
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


What's crackn g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 16 2011, 01:49 AM~20350935
> *EARLY MORNING BUMP
> *


Good morning how th e weekn so far


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2011, 11:34 AM~20352476
> *What's crackn g
> *


JUST ENJOYING THE WEATHER!!!WBU?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2011, 01:44 PM~20353040
> *JUST ENJOYING THE WEATHER!!!WBU?
> *


Just gettn ready to head to work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2011, 01:49 PM~20353051
> *Just gettn ready to head to work
> *


WUT TIME R U OFF?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 16 2011, 11:35 AM~20352479
> *Good morning how th e weekn so far
> *


its goin good just back back from the gt meeting hows your weekend goin bro


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 03:43 PM~20353591
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...199cdd6c3ee098e
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...0f4a9e135bde055
> __________________
> *


someone needs to hit the ban button on this guy :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2011, 02:23 PM~20353226
> *WUT TIME R U OFF?
> *


Just got off :0


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 04:43 PM~20353591
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...199cdd6c3ee098e
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...0f4a9e135bde055
> __________________
> *


this dude posted this shit in like 4 5 diff topics wtf


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 17 2011, 01:38 AM~20356876
> *this dude posted this shit in like 4 5 diff topics wtf
> *


JUST BLOCK HIM OFF


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 11:19 AM~20358093
> *JUST BLOCK HIM OFF
> *


 :thumbsup: whats GOOD fleet hows it goin homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:23 AM~20358118
> *Wats gewd everyone
> *


WUZ UP RAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 17 2011, 10:31 AM~20358168
> *:thumbsup: whats GOOD fleet hows it goin homie
> *


JUST BEEN LAZY!!!!....GOTTA GET READY TO GO KICK IT WITH THE GT FAM!....WBU???


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 11:35 AM~20358192
> *JUST BEEN LAZY!!!!....GOTTA GET READY TO GO KICK IT WITH THE GT FAM!....WBU???
> *


shit same homie been lazy as shit all weekin and plus my daughter was sick soo yea but shit bouts to drink these beers that been sittin in my fregde all damn weekin :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 10:35 AM~20358189
> *WUZ UP RAY!
> *


Nuthing much just chilling at home, bout to eat breakfast
Might go to then picnic today..yu going.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 17 2011, 10:43 AM~20358241
> *shit same homie been lazy as shit all weekin and plus my daughter was sick soo yea but shit bouts to drink these beers that been sittin in my fregde all damn weekin  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA HAVE FUN G'!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 10:48 AM~20358260
> *Nuthing much just chilling at home, bout to eat breakfast
> Might go to then picnic today..yu going.???
> *


IDK YET!....SOME FAMILY CAME OVER N I GOTTA SPEND SOME TIME WITH THEM :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 11:34 AM~20358444
> *IDK YET!....SOME FAMILY CAME OVER N I GOTTA SPEND SOME TIME WITH THEM :happysad:
> *


Oh how long is the drive for yu.??
I dont think we going either and our drive is 2 hours


----------



## -GT- RAY

Almost at 900 pages.!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd leestime.??
Hows yur day bro.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd pjay.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wars up maculant.??? :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:51 AM~20358509
> *Oh how long is the drive for yu.??
> I dont think we going either and our drive is 2 hours
> *


HMMM LESS THAN AN HR!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats going on orange.??? :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2011, 11:58 AM~20358538
> *HMMM LESS THAN AN HR!
> *


Oh hahaha thats not bad.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up darren and david.??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 12:00 PM~20358545
> *Wats up darren and david.??? :wave: :wave:
> *


What up bro? :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

900 PAGES.!!!!!!! :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 17 2011, 12:05 PM~20358562
> *What up bro? :biggrin:
> *


Nuthing much just chillin...
And yu.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 11:58 AM~20358539
> *Wats going on orange.??? :wave:
> *


wats up ray what u up 2 big dogg


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 17 2011, 12:54 PM~20358729
> *wats up ray what u up 2 big dogg
> *


Nothin much just chillin at the house.!
And yu.???


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 01:51 PM~20358990
> *Nothin much just chillin at the house.!
> And yu.???
> *


not much bro just chillin kickin back with my fam hows your bike comin


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 17 2011, 06:52 PM~20360508
> *not much bro just chillin kickin back with my fam hows your bike comin
> *


Rite now its been sitting...but im gunna work on my frame and fenders soon.!!!!


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 12:57 PM~20358535
> *Wars up maculant.??? :wave:
> *


AA WHATS GOOT HOMIE JUS POSTED UP OVER HERE COUNTIN DOWN THA DAYS TILL THIS NEXT SHOW WBU DOGGY


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 17 2011, 11:35 PM~20362826
> *AA WHATS GOOT HOMIE JUS POSTED UP OVER HERE COUNTIN DOWN THA DAYS TILL THIS NEXT SHOW WBU DOGGY
> *


Just chillin counting down the days of skool.. There like 35 days left i think and then ima be a sophmore


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 18 2011, 08:31 AM~20363755
> *Just chillin counting down the days of skool.. There like 35 days left i think and then ima be a sophmore
> *


oo shit that koo homie wish i would of stayed my ass in skoo :roflmao:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 17 2011, 01:06 PM~20358568
> *900 PAGES.!!!!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:  :run: :run:  :run:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  BIG UPS TO GOODTIMES FAMILY CANT WAIT TO BE A FULLTIMER


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 18 2011, 10:50 AM~20364874
> *:wow:  :wow: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  BIG UPS TO GOODTIMES FAMILY CANT WAIT TO BE A FULLTIMER
> *



That sounds firme!!!! Keep pushing dogg!!!


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 18 2011, 01:14 PM~20365425
> *That sounds firme!!!! Keep pushing dogg!!!
> *


hell yea dogg im goin to no doubt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers. :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

HAD THIS PICTURE FROM VENTURA COUNTY CAR SHOW IN 2010 THINK.


----------



## 55800

wheres all my goodtimers at colorado checkin in


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 18 2011, 10:44 AM~20364834
> *oo shit that koo homie wish i would of stayed my ass in skoo :roflmao:
> *


Yea its sucks waking up early in the morning but its better than being home all day doing nothing...plus i like it cuz theres alot things to do and yu can chill wit the homies


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd darren.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. Passing thru


----------



## -GT- RAY

The new project for my sister.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 18 2011, 02:30 PM~20366338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD THIS PICTURE FROM VENTURA COUNTY CAR SHOW IN 2010 THINK.
> 
> *


YUP!!! CAR SHOW COMIN UP NEXT MONTH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 18 2011, 05:18 PM~20367390
> *YUP!!! CAR SHOW COMIN UP NEXT MONTH!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE.! :cheesy: 
LAST YEAR ON THE WAY THERE I HAD SOME PARTS FLY OFF 
THE TRUCK. :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 18 2011, 06:55 PM~20368122
> *I'LL BE THERE.!  :cheesy:
> LAST YEAR ON THE WAY THERE I HAD SOME PARTS FLY OFF
> THE TRUCK.  :happysad:
> *


SUCKS!....YEAH ITS A REALLY NICE SHOW!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 18 2011, 02:30 PM~20366338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD THIS PICTURE FROM VENTURA COUNTY CAR SHOW IN 2010 THINK.
> 
> *


THATS A NICE PIC THANKS FOR POSTN IT UP....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 18 2011, 03:38 PM~20366764
> *Yea its sucks waking up early in the morning but its better than being home all day doing nothing...plus i like it cuz theres alot things to do and yu can chill wit the homies
> *


WHATS CRACKN BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 18 2011, 04:38 PM~20367154
> *I.E. Passing thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE G.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 18 2011, 05:18 PM~20367390
> *YUP!!! CAR SHOW COMIN UP NEXT MONTH!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH IS IT DAY OF SHOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2011, 07:00 PM~20368180
> *HOW MUCH IS IT DAY OF SHOW.
> *


I THINK 20!!...PRE REG IS STILL AVAILABLE!!....U SHOULD BRING UR CHAPTER WITH U!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 18 2011, 07:02 PM~20368203
> *I THINK 20!!...PRE REG IS STILL AVAILABLE!!....U SHOULD BRING UR CHAPTER WITH U!!! :biggrin:
> *


I NEED FLIER AND INFO. SO I CAN TELL THEM...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2011, 07:04 PM~20368224
> *I NEED FLIER AND INFO. SO I CAN TELL THEM...
> *


GIVE ME A MIN!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

>


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2011, 06:59 PM~20368168
> *WHATS CRACKN BRO HOW U BEEN
> *


Good good.!!!...just anxious to see my plaque


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 18 2011, 07:00 PM~20368176
> *NICE BIKE G.
> *


Thanks pjay...i want that plaque already.!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 18 2011, 07:56 PM~20368694
> *Good good.!!!...just anxious to see my plaque
> *


U deserve it homie u be puttn it down in the big I.e


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 19 2011, 12:08 PM~20373636
> *U deserve it homie u be puttn it down in the big I.e
> *


Yea thanks man i try .!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2011, 05:03 PM~20375553
> *
> *


Wats up fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 05:06 PM~20375580
> *Wats up fleet
> *


JUST CHILLIN....U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2011, 05:21 PM~20375677
> *JUST CHILLIN....U?
> *


Just killing it on sum call of duty


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 05:45 PM~20375818
> *Just killing it on sum call of duty
> *


blACK OPS???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2011, 09:25 PM~20377821
> *blACK OPS???
> *


Naw modern warfare 2


----------



## 55800

:wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 09:59 PM~20378165
> *:wave:
> *


Wats up orange.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:01 PM~20378193
> *Wats up orange.??
> *


not much bro jus takin a break from workin on my parts i jus fuked up my rims :uh: ...wat you up to bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:40 PM~20378009
> *Naw modern warfare 2
> *


COOL!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:02 PM~20378203
> *not much bro jus takin a break from workin on my parts i jus fuked up my rims  :uh: ...wat you up to bro
> *


Oh wat happened..? 
Im just chillaxin and listenin to music


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2011, 10:03 PM~20378208
> *COOL!
> *


Do yu play.???


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:05 PM~20378237
> *Oh wat happened..?
> Im just chillaxin and listenin to music
> *


i had the whole rim tookin apart for paint but decided to put it bak togeather so i crossed my spokes while i put em togeater i bent the spokes then i stripped the shit out of the axel part you put the nut bolt on


















DOES THE WAY I DID THE SPOKES LOOK STUPID OR DOES IS IT LOOK OK


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:11 PM~20378276
> *i had the whole rim tookin apart for paint but decided to put it bak togeather so i crossed my spokes while i put em togeater i bent the spokes then i stripped the shit out of the axel part you put the nut bolt on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOES THE WAY I DID THE SPOKES LOOK STUPID OR DOES IS IT LOOK OK
> *


Honestly...if you wouldnt have told me that...i think they look cool


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:16 PM~20378323
> *Honestly...if you wouldnt have told me that...i think they look cool
> *


ya like if i take them apart again the spokes will be bent but it doesnt look bad while there togeather i guess


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:17 PM~20378333
> *ya like if i take them apart again the spokes will be bent but it doesnt look bad while there togeather i guess
> *


Yup...so how was ur day.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:24 PM~20378379
> *Yup...so how was ur day.??
> *


it was coo went car shoppin how was urs?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:25 PM~20378382
> *it was coo went car shoppin how was urs?
> *


Thats kool...and mine was boring cuz we have testing all this week but its also a minimum day so it was watever...we had a subsitute today and he was weird...he started making a bunch of jokes wen we were taking the test and he shot a rubberband across the room at sum kid...hahaha it was funny


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:29 PM~20378409
> *Thats kool...and mine was boring cuz we have testing all this week but its also a minimum day so it was watever...we had a subsitute today and he was weird...he started making a bunch of jokes wen we were taking the test and he shot a rubberband across the room at sum kid...hahaha it was funny
> *


damn wata foo haha..shyt i miss bein in school wat grade you in again???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:30 PM~20378419
> *damn wata foo haha..shyt i miss bein in school wat grade you in again???
> *


Hahah i know then he tried shooting me and my friend..and we shot him back...but um im a freshman (fresh-meat)


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:32 PM~20378428
> *Hahah i know then he tried shooting me and my friend..and we shot him back...but um im a freshman (fresh-meat)
> *


oh hell na i woulda went off on that foo tryin to shoot me witha rubber band haha..dam thats crazy i remember them days bein new to HS


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:36 PM~20378450
> *oh hell na i woulda went off on that foo tryin to shoot me witha rubber band haha..dam thats crazy i remember them days bein new to HS
> *


Yea hahaha its fun but only gunna get better.!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:39 PM~20378464
> *Yea hahaha its fun but only gunna get better.!!!!
> *


ya it was always fun but sucks wen ur havin fun and have to pay attention in school at the same time lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:40 PM~20378472
> *ya it was always fun but sucks wen ur havin fun and have to pay attention in school at the same time lol
> *


Yea i know man tell me about it...ive kinda been slacking it in sum classes...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:41 PM~20378483
> *Yea i know man tell me about it...ive kinda been slacking it in sum classes...
> *


hope things pick up for you in school bro..you goin to vegas? or ant out of state shows??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:44 PM~20378504
> *hope things pick up for you in school bro..you goin to vegas? or ant out of state shows??
> *


Yea i know it hadnt been to bad though and yea we going to vegas for sure.!!!...wbu.???
And thats probably ve it for out of state im thinking


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:47 PM~20378525
> *Yea i know it hadnt been to bad though and yea we going to vegas for sure.!!!...wbu.???
> And thats probably ve it for out of state im thinking
> *


ya vegas is manditory i will be there..shyt i jus got our show agenda and we got new mexico kansas and the rest is in state shows so ill be doin a lil bit of traveling


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:49 PM~20378533
> *ya vegas is manditory i will be there..shyt i jus got our show agenda and we got new mexico kansas and the rest is in state shows so ill be doin a lil bit of traveling
> *


Yea that sounds kool...last year i went to phoenix, vegas, san diego, los angeles, and local shows... i think thats it but only took my bike to vegas


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:51 PM~20378553
> *Yea that sounds kool...last year i went to phoenix, vegas, san diego, los angeles, and local shows... i think thats it but only took my bike to vegas
> *


thats coo you taking it your bike to vegas this yr or are u jus going to go?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:56 PM~20378571
> *thats coo you taking it your bike to vegas this yr or are u jus going to go?
> *


I'll take ut but it will be like half finished.!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20378575
> *I'll take ut but it will be like half finished.!
> *


dam ya i always say a bike will never really be finished ther is always somethin you wanna add of do to it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 10:58 PM~20378577
> *dam ya i always say a bike will never really be finished ther is always somethin you wanna add of do to it
> *


Well at least where i wanna get it to is a patterned out frame wit custom fenders and murals...custom forks and all my parts gold...then i still have to get the turntable and display...if i was working, i could maybe pull it off but im not..so it'll be done by next year i would say


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 11:01 PM~20378599
> *Well at least where i wanna get it to is a patterned out frame wit custom fenders and murals...custom forks and all my parts gold...then i still have to get the turntable and display...if i was working, i could maybe pull it off but im not..so it'll be done by next year i would say
> *


ya i know wat u mean i wish i was workin again man it was so much easier to get things done but man i tell you its hard as hell to start from scratch i feel like give up on my bike sumtimes but i keep tellin my self not to


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 19 2011, 11:09 PM~20378663
> *ya i know wat u mean i wish i was workin again man it was so much easier to get things done but man i tell you its hard as hell to start from scratch i feel like give up on my bike sumtimes but i keep tellin my self not to
> *


Yea man its about to be a year now i think wen i first got my frame from fleet at a party...and i had nuthing to start wit...it was just a frame and now its all put together, taking trophies and its inly been about a year


----------



## -GT- RAY

Goodnite goodtimers im out.!!
I got testing tomorrow.!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 11:12 PM~20378688
> *Goodnite goodtimers im out.!!
> I got testing tomorrow.!
> *


GOOD NITE GOOD TIMER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS LETS KEEP THIS PAGE ON TOP.. LETS KEEP PUSHN GT. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2011, 02:57 PM~20382794
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS LETS KEEP THIS PAGE ON TOP.. LETS KEEP PUSHN GT.  :biggrin:
> *


Wats up pjay.!!
Hows it going.??


----------



## Fleetangel

i got my trike for sale if any body wants it hit me up!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 05:23 PM~20384189
> *i got my trike for sale if any body wants it hit me up!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
Why.??????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 05:24 PM~20384205
> *:0  :0  :0
> Why.??????
> *


i got my eyes on something ive been wanting to build!!!...still a bike


----------



## dee_5o5

What up guys?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 05:23 PM~20384189
> *i got my trike for sale if any body wants it hit me up!!!
> *


WHAT WHY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 04:22 PM~20383624
> *Wats up pjay.!!
> Hows it going.??
> *


WATS CRACKN G. HERE JUST WORKN BE ON LAYITLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 05:48 PM~20384260
> *i got my eyes on something ive been wanting to build!!!...still a bike
> *



:chuck: :chuck: :chuck: hno: hno: :squint: :squint: :sprint: 

IS IT UR RADICAL :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 06:32 PM~20384589
> *What up guys?
> *


WATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2011, 07:33 PM~20385145
> *:chuck:  :chuck:  :chuck:  hno:  hno:  :squint:  :squint:  :sprint:
> 
> IS IT UR RADICAL  :0
> *


yup!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 05:48 PM~20384260
> *i got my eyes on something ive been wanting to build!!!...still a bike
> *


Hmmm.?? :0 :cheesy: :wow: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 06:32 PM~20384589
> *What up guys?
> *


Wats gewd darren


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2011, 07:32 PM~20385124
> *WATS CRACKN G. HERE JUST WORKN BE ON LAYITLOW.  :biggrin:
> *


Kool kool..hows work.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 07:40 PM~20385192
> *yup!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :drama:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 05:23 PM~20384189
> *i got my trike for sale if any body wants it hit me up!!!
> *


pass the word!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 07:47 PM~20385247
> *pass the word!!
> *


Post pics and how much.??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 07:44 PM~20385220
> *Wats gewd darren
> *


Kicking back, finally got my bars together... :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:15 PM~20385449
> *Kicking back, finally got my bars together... :biggrin:
> *


Thats gewd man...post pics


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 07:49 PM~20385253
> *Post pics and how much.??
> *


ILL POST IT TOMORROW


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 08:20 PM~20385497
> *ILL POST IT TOMORROW
> *


Kool...so wat yu doing.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:17 PM~20385469
> *Thats gewd man...post pics
> *


Do it later...but all send you a.moc up pix...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:21 PM~20385510
> *Do it later...but all send you a.moc up pix...
> *


Okay kool...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:23 PM~20385534
> *Okay kool...
> *


you get my text?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:21 PM~20385504
> *Kool...so wat yu doing.???
> *


NOTHING JUST CHATTIN WITH THE LADY!....WBU?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:15 PM~20385449
> *Kicking back, finally got my bars together... :biggrin:
> *


WUTZ GOOD DARREN!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:26 PM~20385553
> *you get my text?
> *


Yes.!!!!!!
Wow man that looks nice!!!!!!and wat is it made out of.????


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 08:26 PM~20385561
> *WUTZ GOOD DARREN!
> *


What up fleet! Just kicking back got alot done on the bike all week..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 08:26 PM~20385554
> *NOTHING JUST CHATTIN WITH THE LADY!....WBU?
> *


Writing sum gurls on fb and watching the hornets lakers game


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:29 PM~20385585
> *Yes.!!!!!!
> Wow man that looks nice!!!!!!and wat is it made out of.????
> *


plexiglass bro...all I need Is to do the sissy bar think I mite need some rims top


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20385611
> *plexiglass bro...all I need Is to do the sissy bar think I mite need some rims top
> *


Oh man that looks to dope.!!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:34 PM~20385627
> *Oh man that looks to dope.!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro...still needs work tho..


----------



## lesstime

hi see ya soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:29 PM~20385590
> *What up fleet! Just kicking back got alot done on the bike all week..
> *


DAMN BRO!!! THATS STRAIGHT UP FULLTIMER RITE THERE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:30 PM~20385591
> *Writing sum gurls on fb and watching the hornets lakers game
> *


WHOS WINNING!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:37 PM~20385655
> *Thanks bro...still needs work tho..
> *


Oh wat else yu gunna do to it.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 20 2011, 08:39 PM~20385671
> *hi see ya soon
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 20 2011, 08:39 PM~20385671
> *hi see ya soon
> *


Wats up man...
Its been a while


----------



## dee_5o5

A little sneak peak of my project!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 08:39 PM~20385675
> *WHOS WINNING!
> *


The lakers 45-33  :angry:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20385701
> *A little sneak peak of my project!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 08:39 PM~20385672
> *DAMN BRO!!! THATS STRAIGHT UP FULLTIMER RITE THERE!
> *


Posted the pic of moc up...needs sissy bar and rims...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20385701
> *A little sneak peak of my project!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS LOOKING CLEAN!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:43 PM~20385707
> *The lakers 45-33    :angry:
> *


WHY THAT FACE?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 08:45 PM~20385727
> *WHY THAT FACE?
> *


Because i dont like the lakers.!!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20385701
> *A little sneak peak of my project!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro them parts are sick


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 08:44 PM~20385720
> *THATS LOOKING CLEAN!
> *


Thanks bro..I'm going for that kind of look..clean but custom...


----------



## lesstime

looking good D 
go LAKERS 
sorry i been super busy this last week or two it will be worth it i hope 
orange ill send you pics tomorrow night 
JR whats times a good time to call you on friday ?
only update from me got my new box ,a GT bmx with a set of lester mag wheels


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 20 2011, 08:48 PM~20385752
> *damn bro them parts are sick
> *


Thanks bro...trying to get it ready for albs show..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20385780
> *looking good D
> go LAKERS
> sorry i been super busy this last week or two it will be worth it i hope
> orange ill send you pics tomorrow night
> JR whats times a good time to call you on friday ?
> only update from me  got my new box ,a GT bmx with a set of lester mag wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO.!!!!!
GO HORNETS.!!!
And the new bike is looken gewd


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20385780
> *looking good D
> go LAKERS
> sorry i been super busy this last week or two it will be worth it i hope
> orange ill send you pics tomorrow night
> JR whats times a good time to call you on friday ?
> only update from me  got my new box ,a GT bmx with a set of lester mag wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro...bike looking good!! Keep it up!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up JUSTDEEZ


----------



## David Cervantes

Alittle sneek pick :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle sneek pick :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Lookg gewd david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 20 2011, 07:40 PM~20385192
> *yup!!!!
> *


How much u want for it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 07:45 PM~20385228
> *Kool kool..hows work.???
> *


It was alright. Ghave u got ur plaq


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 20 2011, 08:39 PM~20385671
> *hi see ya soon
> *


What's up lesstime


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:43 PM~20385707
> *The lakers 45-33    :angry:
> *


That's right lakers going to be the champs again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20385701
> *A little sneak peak of my project!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bike is tight g...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20385780
> *looking good D
> go LAKERS
> sorry i been super busy this last week or two it will be worth it i hope
> orange ill send you pics tomorrow night
> JR whats times a good time to call you on friday ?
> only update from me  got my new box ,a GT bmx with a set of lester mag wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I can't wait to have my own garage with bad ass parts... give me call after 5pm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle sneek pick :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


That's tight. U should put speaker in the back to just my 2 cents but the box still look tight david.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2011, 10:22 PM~20386487
> *It was alright. Ghave u got ur plaq
> *


Nah ima call him tmrw


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2011, 10:28 PM~20386524
> *That's right lakers going to be the champs again
> *


Hell na they garbage


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up orange crush and darren


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 20 2011, 10:38 PM~20386612
> *Hell na they garbage
> *


 Let's bet bikes :biggrin: what team u going for


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2011, 10:39 PM~20386622
> *Let's bet bikes :biggrin: what team u going for
> *


Bikes.???
Im going for the heat on the east and hornets on the west


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 20 2011, 10:38 PM~20386615
> *What's up orange crush and darren
> *


wats up pj how your week goin bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

KEEP PUSHIN FAM BAM


----------



## -GT- RAY

Good morning goodtimers.!!
We i'll be back around 2, gotta knock a few tests.!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20385701
> *A little sneak peak of my project!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT LOOKS BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Boys Envy~

you guys are looking good  cant wait to see what you guys got in july


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Apr 21 2011, 08:11 AM~20388201
> *you guys are looking good  cant wait to see what you guys got in july
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 21 2011, 12:11 AM~20387003
> *wats up pj how your week goin bro
> *


It was purty good can't complain how bout urs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 21 2011, 01:06 AM~20387144
> *KEEP PUSHIN FAM BAM
> *


What's crackn chuch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by ~Boys Envy~_@Apr 21 2011, 08:11 AM~20388201
> *you guys are looking good  cant wait to see what you guys got in july
> *


U know how the gt roll. We rolln deep. Gt 4 life


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2011, 01:21 PM~20390058
> *It was purty good can't complain how bout urs
> *


thats ku..same here bro jus chillin waitin on the weekend you know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 21 2011, 07:29 AM~20387954
> *Good morning goodtimers.!!
> We i'll be back around 2, gotta knock a few tests.!!
> *


What's crakn gtimer :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2011, 12:19 PM~20389682
> *:wave:
> *


What's up hot shot


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 21 2011, 01:23 PM~20390082
> *thats ku..same here bro jus chillin waitin on the weekend you know
> *


That's cool any shows. This weekn suck for me got to work sat and sun.  :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2011, 01:27 PM~20390111
> *That's cool any shows. This weekn suck for me got to work sat and sun.    :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks bro..we had a show may1 for cinco but our cinco sucks here so good times and a few other clubs throwing our own grill n chill and cruise after :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2011, 01:24 PM~20390087
> *What's crakn gtimer :biggrin:
> *


Nuthing much..just got home from jack in the box wit the friends


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 21 2011, 01:30 PM~20390131
> *damn that sucks bro..we had a show may1 for cinco but our cinco sucks here so good times and a few other clubs throwing our own grill n chill and cruise after :biggrin:
> *


Is there a lot of car club out there in co


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 21 2011, 03:35 PM~20391026
> *Nuthing much..just got home from jack in the box wit the friends
> *


That's cool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2011, 04:33 PM~20391479
> *That's cool
> *


Yup we finally finished our state tests


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle sneek pick :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD DAVID!
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 21 2011, 05:28 PM~20391872
> *Yup we finally finished our state tests
> *


That's cool g I hope u pass. I fuck up on mind a lot didn't care but I regret it.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2011, 05:51 PM~20392044
> *That's cool g I hope u pass. I fuck up on mind a lot didn't care but I regret it.
> *


Yea.???
Oh man that sucks


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2011, 04:31 PM~20391466
> *Is there a lot of car club out there in co
> *


here in colorado springs theres about 5 lowrider car clubs but around the state ther is alot


----------



## -GT- RAY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 21 2011, 01:25 PM~20390094
> *What's up hot shot
> *



WAT IT DEW G :wave: HAPPY EARLY EASTER :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

What up gt just finished making a spare tire for the dreamcatcher bike....what you think?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 07:23 AM~20395426
> *What up gt just finished making a spare tire for the dreamcatcher bike....what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rim looksgood bro :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 07:49 AM~20395564
> *rim looksgood bro :wow:
> *


Thanks bro, :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 07:51 AM~20395583
> *Thanks bro,  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait to see it done


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20395604
> *:thumbsup: cant wait to see it done
> *


Soon soon they will both be done...can't wait to see your bike! :wow:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 08:03 AM~20395649
> *Soon soon they will both be done...can't wait to see your bike! :wow:
> *


i kno me to lesstime is workin some magic soon as i get home ill post sum update pics he sent me last night :cheesy:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 08:15 AM~20395723
> *i kno me to lesstime is workin some magic soon as i get home ill post sum update pics he sent me last night :cheesy:
> *


Nice! What color you going to make it?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 07:23 AM~20395426
> *What up gt just finished making a spare tire for the dreamcatcher bike....what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking gewd bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 07:23 AM~20395426
> *What up gt just finished making a spare tire for the dreamcatcher bike....what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 08:15 AM~20395723
> *i kno me to lesstime is workin some magic soon as i get home ill post sum update pics he sent me last night :cheesy:
> *


98% done on my end pics have been sent 
was up til 230 working on it then up at 8 to work on it more


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 04:13 PM~20398081
> *98%  done on my end pics have been sent
> was up til 230 working on it then up at 8 to work on it more
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup bro text me or call man been some time


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 04:29 PM~20398154
> *sup bro text me or call man been some time
> *


I WILL WHEN I GET A CHANCE!


----------



## lesstime

cool what you up too


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 04:32 PM~20398169
> *cool what you up too
> *


CLEANING THE ROOM N LAUNDRY!....WBU BRO?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2011, 04:42 PM~20398231
> *CLEANING THE ROOM N LAUNDRY!....WBU BRO?
> *


came in from working on orange bike and cleaning garage am hungry


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 08:29 AM~20395796
> *Nice! What color you going to make it?
> *


its gunna be res still undecided on the shade


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 04:43 PM~20398240
> *came in from working on orange bike and cleaning garage  am hungry
> *


ORALE!....HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE?


----------



## lesstime

sunny low 42 high 67


----------



## -GT- RAY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 04:48 PM~20398274
> *sunny low 42 high 67
> *


COOL!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2011, 04:52 PM~20398300
> *COOL!
> *


yes very :biggrin: 
but i have to start cleaning everything up we having easter here


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 04:54 PM~20398312
> *yes very :biggrin:
> but i have to start cleaning everything up we having easter here
> *


HAHA NOT COOL!!...IMA GO TO THE PARK ON EASTERS!.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 04:52 PM~20398297
> *:wave: :wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD LIL G!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2011, 05:03 PM~20398357
> *WUZ GOOD LIL G!
> *


Nuthin much...bout to go eat wit the family


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 05:20 PM~20398443
> *Nuthin much...bout to go eat wit the family
> *


FIRME!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2011, 05:20 PM~20398447
> *FIRME!
> *


Yup...wat bout yu.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 05:37 PM~20398515
> *Yup...wat bout yu.???
> *


CLEANING MY ROOM!!!...GOT ME A VISIT TONITE! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

pic's or it not true fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 05:41 PM~20398535
> *pic's or it not true fleet
> *


HAHA THATS GONNA B HARD RITE THERE!!!....CUZ SHE MY LUCKY ONE!!LOL


----------



## lesstime

awh come on done be scared bust out with some spy pics lol


----------



## dee_5o5

Thanks.fleet and ray...back to work on the purple bike now..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 22 2011, 05:38 PM~20398524
> *CLEANING MY ROOM!!!...GOT ME A VISIT TONITE! :biggrin:
> *


Koo koo...hope it goes well


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 05:45 PM~20398559
> *Thanks.fleet and ray...back to work on the purple bike now..
> *


Yea no problem...yu and lesstime are non stop working on bikes.!!!!
Keep up the good work guys


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 05:52 PM~20398585
> *Yea no problem...yu and lesstime are non stop working on bikes.!!!!
> Keep up the good work guys
> *


Have to keep pushing to be on the top bro.. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 05:45 PM~20398557
> *awh come on done be scared  bust out with some spy pics lol
> *


HAHA MY LIL SPY AINT HOME!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 05:57 PM~20398605
> *Have to keep pushing to be on the top bro..  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: ...
So wat yu doing.??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 07:35 PM~20399123
> *:biggrin: ...
> So wat yu doing.??
> *


Nothing really...just watching tv now. I just looked at the bike didn't even touch it. Pry work on it tomoro..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 08:01 PM~20399315
> *Nothing really...just watching tv now. I just looked at the bike didn't even touch it. Pry work on it tomoro..
> *


Oh why.???
And yu gunna do the sissy bar next.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up lesstime.!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:19 PM~20399437
> *Oh why.???
> And yu gunna do the sissy bar next.??
> *


Yeah all do that tomoro...then see what else I can think of...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 08:41 PM~20399567
> *Yeah all do that tomoro...then see what else I can think of...
> *


Kool kool ...sounds nice bro.!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:43 PM~20399577
> *Kool kool ...sounds nice bro.!!!
> *


Yeah getting them ready for a local show here in a 2 weeks.. :biggrin: this the year for to show last year only showed once. This year hitting as many as i can! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 08:47 PM~20399608
> *Yeah getting them ready for a local show here in a 2 weeks.. :biggrin: this the year for to show last year only showed once. This year hitting as many as i can! :biggrin:
> *


Thats gewd bro...yea yur rite it is that csr show season once again.!!!!


----------



## lesstime

trying to load a little update but cam is a pos


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 08:49 PM~20399623
> *Thats gewd bro...yea yur rite it is that csr show season once again.!!!!
> *


Yeah the best season of the year! Lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 08:49 PM~20399626
> *trying to load a little update but cam is a pos
> *


Its always good to see updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

wit out clear 






now wit some clear 














my streey til my full gets started


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 08:52 PM~20399639
> *Yeah the best season of the year! Lol! :thumbsup:
> *


Yup hahaha...so hows the weather in NM.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 09:14 PM~20399827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking gewd less.!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:33 PM~20399989
> *Yup hahaha...so hows the weather in NM.???
> *


Was sunny and a lil breezy but nice! There?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20400011
> *Was sunny and a lil breezy but nice! There?
> *


Wel i live in a desert hole surronded by mountains and we on the san andreas faultnline...its like in the mid 90's rite now but in the summer it gets as high as 120


----------



## lesstime

i wish we hit the mid 90's already  i want to tube the river and chill in the lake


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:06 PM~20400215
> *Wel i live in a desert hole surronded by mountains and we on the san andreas faultnline...its like in the mid 90's rite now but in the summer it gets as high as 120
> *


 :wow: too hot for me!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20400258
> *:wow: too hot for me!!
> *


Yea i want out of this place already.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20400257
> *i wish we hit the mid 90's already  i want to tube the river and chill in the lake
> *


Sounds like fun.!!!!
But we no where near water.!!!!
The closest is like LA or san diego but they are both 2 hours away


----------



## -GT- RAY

11 User(s) *are browsing this forum *(6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: lesstime, -GT- RAY, orangecrush719, darren_505, LIL GOODTIMES CC

Not this topic but the forum.!!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:06 PM~20400215
> *Wel i live in a desert hole surronded by mountains and we on the san andreas faultnline...its like in the mid 90's rite now but in the summer it gets as high as 120
> *


 :wow: ill stick to the snow haha


----------



## lesstime

30 min to the top of the river and 15 min to the lake we have a 12 person party tube that we kick it in kinda cool got the ice chest in the middle of it and away we went


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 10:23 PM~20400364
> *:wow: ill stick to the snow haha
> *


Hahahaha...yu would not like to live or visit in august.!!!!
Thats the worst time cuz its really hot and humid.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:25 PM~20400383
> *30 min to the top of the river and 15 min  to the lake  we have a 12 person party tube  that we kick it in kinda cool  got the ice chest in the middle of it and away we went
> *


I need to take a trip out that way then.!!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:25 PM~20400384
> *Hahahaha...yu would not like to live or visit in august.!!!!
> Thats the worst time cuz its really hot and humid.!!!!
> *


ya i hate the heat bro i dont even like it wen its all hot here and it barley gets to the early 90s lol


----------



## lesstime

the snow is ok for a few day but not to live in it sucks rather have sun and show's or sun and water 
i hope to buy a boat soon


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:27 PM~20400403
> *the snow is ok for a few day but not to live in it sucks  rather have sun and show's or sun and water
> i hope to buy a boat soon
> *


ya a boat would be nice it doesnt snow all that much so its cool but sumtimes the weather screws us it usually snows on cinco de mayo


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 10:27 PM~20400400
> *ya i hate the heat bro i dont even like it wen its all hot here and it barley gets to the early 90s lol
> *


Thats NOT hot.!!!!
Bro yu wouldnt know wat hot is until yu come here....
Less than like 5 years i believe, we had a record breaking tempeture of 124


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:29 PM~20400425
> *Thats NOT hot.!!!!
> Bro yu wouldnt know wat hot is until yu come here....
> Less than like 5 years i believe, we had a record breaking tempeture of 124
> *


 :run: ohh ya i definitly will not last out ther lol wen does it cool down??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 10:31 PM~20400437
> *:run: ohh ya i definitly will not last out ther lol wen does it cool down??
> *


Like late september.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:27 PM~20400403
> *the snow is ok for a few day but not to live in it sucks  rather have sun and show's or sun and water
> i hope to buy a boat soon
> *


I wuld love to get out of the heat for a week and go to the snow.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

this is kinda what ours looks like but a bit biger i chouldnt find the one we have but you get the idea ill have to pull it out soon and pump it up make sure it still holds air lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:46 PM~20400537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is kinda what ours looks like but a bit biger  i chouldnt find the one we have  but you get the idea ill have to pull it out soon and pump it up make sure it still holds air lol
> *


Wow that looks nice.!


----------



## dee_5o5

new mexico nice don't get too hot or to cold but gets windy as hell!! :angry:


----------



## lesstime

its fun we try to drop the kids off and have all 18 -30 year old on there


----------



## -GT- RAY

Check ur inbox lesstime.!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:46 PM~20400537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is kinda what ours looks like but a bit biger  i chouldnt find the one we have  but you get the idea ill have to pull it out soon and pump it up make sure it still holds air lol
> *


Paint it with some candy and flake and pinstrip it!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

already did bro check yours


----------



## -GT- RAY

Pm sent back....


----------



## -GT- RAY

Does it have holes on it.???
Like for a license plate.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:48 PM~20400558
> *its fun we try to drop the kids off and have all 18 -30 year old on there
> *


Theres an age limit.???


----------



## lesstime

not sure dont have a detailed pic of it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 10:55 PM~20400599
> *not sure  dont have a detailed pic of it
> *


Oh okay .!!
Thanks man


----------



## lesstime

no age limit but we rather have fun then have to make sure any kids that do go dont get hurt 
and alot of the time you get a few girls drinking in the sun they make it more fun :fool2: :boink: :fool2: :drama: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 10:48 PM~20400555
> *new mexico nice don't get too hot or to cold but gets windy as hell!! :angry:
> *


Oh really ..that must suck


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20400573
> *Paint it with some candy and flake and pinstrip it!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahaha for reals huh..!!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:59 PM~20400620
> *Oh really ..that must suck
> *


It does especially when there a show...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20400573
> *Paint it with some candy and flake and pinstrip it!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats why i want a boat :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 22 2011, 11:03 PM~20400649
> *It does especially when there a show...
> *


Yea i bet.!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:05 PM~20400657
> *thats why i want a boat  :biggrin:
> *


That would be nice!! Seen them boats like that before..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:05 PM~20400657
> *thats why i want a boat  :biggrin:
> *


That would look nice.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

MOST POSTS IN THIS TOPIC.....

LIL GOODTIMES CC	4539
Fleetangel 4059
MRS.GOODTIMES818	1322
lesstime 1147
-GT- RAY. 911


----------



## -GT- RAY

Member	Joined	Total Member Posts	Posts Today	% of todays posts
SMR64SS	Dec 2007	179	62	1.02%
sean_2009	Jul 2009	8,477	56	0.92%
elspock84	Feb 2005	10,819	51	0.84%
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY	Aug 2008	3,562	50	0.82%
JohnnyGuam	Oct 2008	6,826	48	0.79%
IIMPALAA	Dec 2006	21,579	43	0.71%
HARBOR RIDER	Mar 2011	1,579	41	0.68%
*-GT- RAY	Nov 2009	1,478	38	0.63%*
8t4mc	Jun 2010	1,854	35	0.58%
Skim	May 2005	46,590	34	0.56%


----------



## lesstime

damn i need to post more


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:14 PM~20400704
> *damn i need to post more
> *


Yea man we all need to.!!!
So we can keep this topic moving


----------



## lesstime




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:16 PM~20400714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the rear end for yur hopping trike.???


----------



## lesstime

no it trash it was the old one it was bent two plates of 3/16 hopping chould not hold up


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:20 PM~20400740
> *no it trash it was the old one it was bent two plates of 3/16 hopping  chould not hold up
> *


Oh...


----------



## lesstime

am on hold with that again


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:24 PM~20400781
> *am on hold with that again
> *


Yu still coming to the socios show.???


----------



## lesstime

not to sure right now its kinda looking like a no but things change am hopingthey change so we can go


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:28 PM~20400806
> *not to sure right now its kinda looking like a no but things change am hopingthey change so we can go
> *


Oh that sucks bro... I hope everything goes well for yu


----------



## lesstime

i really hope so to thanks 
am close but money talks and words dont mean anything lol


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP MY BROTHAS!!!>..I GOTTA SAY TONITE WAS A GOOD NITE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......OFFICIALLY TAKEN!!!LOL


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 12:09 AM~20401019
> *WUZ UP MY BROTHAS!!!>..I GOTTA SAY TONITE WAS A GOOD NITE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......OFFICIALLY TAKEN!!!LOL
> *


Hope yur not on a leash..Wapoosh.!!!
Hahaha jk


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 23 2011, 12:33 AM~20401102
> *Hope yur not on a leash..Wapoosh.!!!
> Hahaha jk
> *


HAHA HELL NAA!!!...SHE KNOWS WUZ UP! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 10:15 AM~20402455
> *HAHA HELL NAA!!!...SHE KNOWS WUZ UP! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hahaha okay then gewd.!!
Jk


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 23 2011, 10:22 AM~20402487
> *Hahaha okay then gewd.!!
> Jk
> *


HAHA WUZ GOOD G


----------



## lesstime

mine and her's


----------



## David Cervantes

Just got them back there for green. One.  :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 23 2011, 11:33 AM~20402791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them back there for green. One.   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: bad ass bro


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 11:15 AM~20402455
> *HAHA HELL NAA!!!...SHE KNOWS WUZ UP! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: HAHA PIMP DADDY KANE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 22 2011, 11:58 PM~20400618
> *no age limit but we rather have fun then have to make sure any kids that do go dont get hurt
> and alot of the time you get a few girls drinking in the sun they  make it more fun  :fool2:  :boink:  :fool2:  :drama:  :fool2:  :boink:
> *


HELL YEA AINT THAT THA DAMN TRUTH SHIIT "IN EVERY MANS DNA THERES A CODE THAT SAYS TAKLE DRUNK BITCHES" :boink: 




:uh: NOTE>NOT TO DAAAMN DRUNK THO BUT IM SURE YALL GET THA POINT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MACULANT

WHATS GOOD CUSHIN GAME HAHAHA NAA WHA U UP TO AJ


----------



## dee_5o5

Just got done with sissy bar and put rims on the bike...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 01:00 PM~20403201
> *Just got done with sissy bar and put rims on the bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look sick


----------



## lesstime




----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 01:13 PM~20403261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro! But your bike is looking nice in the sun! Like the flakes!


----------



## lesstime

can you get colored pastic??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 01:21 PM~20403283
> *can you get colored  pastic??
> *


Yeah you can..was thinking of doing my rims colored...they have all kind of colors..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 01:34 PM~20403333
> *Yeah you can..was thinking of doing my rims colored...they have all kind of colors..
> *


thats what i was going to tell you lol 
and do like a purple but smaller on top of the clear kinda like the 3d body work but it be your parts


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 01:38 PM~20403344
> *thats what i was going to tell you lol
> and do like a purple but smaller  on top of the clear  kinda like the 3d body work but it be your parts
> *


That's a good idea!.right now I'm thinking of cutting that steering wheel where the top bars are and replacing it with some glass..what you think?


----------



## lesstime

that will look cool to


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 11:28 AM~20402771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine and her's
> *


NICE COLORS :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 23 2011, 11:33 AM~20402791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them back there for green. One.   :biggrin:
> *


R THEY GOLD???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 23 2011, 12:03 PM~20402924
> *:biggrin: HAHA PIMP DADDY KANE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 01:00 PM~20403201
> *Just got done with sissy bar and put rims on the bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U SHOULD DO SOME ETCHING TO EM!!!....ONE OF THE GUYS FROM MY CHAPTER GETS DOWN ON THAT!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 05:39 PM~20404309
> *U SHOULD DO SOME ETCHING TO EM!!!....ONE OF THE GUYS FROM MY CHAPTER GETS DOWN ON THAT!!!
> *


What I was thinking too, I wonder if there was like some kind putty that I could put inside the etching? Like gold?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 05:39 PM~20404309
> *U SHOULD DO SOME ETCHING TO EM!!!....ONE OF THE GUYS FROM MY CHAPTER GETS DOWN ON THAT!!!
> *


which guy bro i need my sprocket done


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 10:32 AM~20402536
> *HAHA WUZ GOOD G
> *


Nuthin in san diego.....checking frm the hotel...
Bout to take a quick shower then pass out.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 23 2011, 11:33 AM~20402791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them back there for green. One.   :biggrin:
> *


LOoks gewd.!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 01:00 PM~20403201
> *Just got done with sissy bar and put rims on the bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gewd.!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 01:13 PM~20403261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wen did yu get that chrome.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 05:51 PM~20404385
> *What I was thinking too, I wonder if there was like some kind putty that I could put inside the etching? Like gold?
> *


DANGG I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT... BUT THE ETCHINGS GONNA MAKE IT LOOK NICE!!...I THINK IT COUNTS AS ENGRAVING!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 23 2011, 05:51 PM~20404388
> *which guy bro i need my sprocket done
> *


81_CUTTY...TELL HIM FLEET TOLD U ABOUT HIM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=70916


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 11:31 PM~20406413
> *DANGG I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT... BUT THE ETCHINGS GONNA MAKE IT LOOK NICE!!...I THINK IT COUNTS AS ENGRAVING!
> *


I seen it done on wood with the putty, but yeah it would give me some points and make it stand out more...maybe give it a try sometime....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 11:42 PM~20406445
> *I seen it done on wood with the putty, but yeah it would give me some points and make it stand out more...maybe give it a try sometime....
> *


HE'LL GIVE U A GOOD PRICE BRO!!>..TELL HIM I SENT U


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 11:43 PM~20406449
> *HE'LL GIVE U A GOOD PRICE BRO!!>..TELL HIM I SENT U
> *


My brother use to do that too but hasn't done it for a while...also there was the laser engraving for glass..you hear about that?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 23 2011, 10:49 PM~20406183
> *Nuthin in san diego.....checking frm the hotel...
> Bout to take a quick shower then pass out.!!!
> *


DID U GO TO THE UNDER THE BRIDGE CAR SHOW?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 11:47 PM~20406470
> *My brother use to do that too but hasn't done it for a while...also there was the laser engraving for glass..you hear about that?
> *


LIKE DONE WITH A MACHINE???? YEAH!.... :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 11:49 PM~20406487
> *LIKE DONE WITH A MACHINE???? YEAH!.... :biggrin:
> *


Something like that.. Think that one looks nice too!


----------



## lesstime

GT up where ya at


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 11:51 PM~20406493
> *Something like that.. Think that one looks nice too!
> *


TRUE BUT DONE BY HAND HAS MORE DETAIL!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 24 2011, 07:41 AM~20407456
> *GT up where ya at
> *


SLEEPING :420: :420: :420:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 11:48 PM~20406484
> *DID U GO TO THE UNDER THE BRIDGE CAR SHOW?
> *


Nah we werent able to go cuz we went to our cuzins birthday party and that lasted all day..
So we didnt go


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 23 2011, 11:33 AM~20402791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them back there for green. One.   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMMMMMM NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.MAD PROPS DAVID :worship:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 23 2011, 01:00 PM~20403201
> *Just got done with sissy bar and put rims on the bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT RIDE LOOKS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 23 2011, 01:13 PM~20403261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD SPARKY.I SEE THAT GT WET LOOK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Checking at dairy queen in oceanside....
Eating rite by the beach.!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy easter to all the goodtimers.

U guys r pushn I'm falln behind. Ill gets some updates. I'm gettn my parts back. Takn them another plater. Be bit longer. :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 05:38 PM~20404300
> *R THEY GOLD???
> *


no there all crome the pic just came out that coler.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 24 2011, 06:14 PM~20410755
> *no there all crome the pic just came out that coler.
> *


Im would be in love if they were gold


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up orange


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 24 2011, 06:46 PM~20411009
> *Wats up orange
> *


wats up ray how u doin


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 07:36 PM~20411476
> *wats up ray how u doin
> *


Nuthing much just got home frm san diego.!!!
And yu.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 24 2011, 07:39 PM~20411506
> *Nuthing much just got home frm san diego.!!!
> And yu.??
> *


thats wats up bro...
shit i jus got home myself from my grandmas was chillin wit my fam


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 07:40 PM~20411515
> *thats wats up bro...
> shit i jus got home myself from my grandmas was chillin wit my fam
> *


Sounds gewd man....
Hows the bike coming along.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up darren.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 24 2011, 07:50 PM~20411621
> *Sounds gewd man....
> Hows the bike coming along.???
> *


its getting ther bro as soon as i get the frame back i will put all my part on make sure everything fits just right so i can send it to paint im on a dead line new mexico is like 5 weeks away hno:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 07:58 PM~20411679
> *its getting ther bro as soon as i get the frame back i will put all my part on make sure everything fits just right so i can send it to paint im on a dead line new mexico is like 5 weeks away  hno:
> *


Oh ohkay...wat show is that.???


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 24 2011, 08:28 PM~20411982
> *Oh ohkay...wat show is that.???
> *


the new mexico lowrider super show :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 08:30 PM~20411996
> *the new mexico lowrider super show :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was arizona.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 24 2011, 08:39 PM~20412086
> *I thought it was arizona.??
> *


there is but theres a show sponsored by lowrider in NM idk wats the difference


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20412267
> *there is but theres a show sponsored by lowrider in NM idk wats the difference
> *


Oh hmmmm.?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20412267
> *there is but theres a show sponsored by lowrider in NM idk wats the difference
> *


IT STILL COUNTS AS A LRM SHOW


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2011, 09:44 PM~20412611
> *IT STILL COUNTS AS A LRM SHOW
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 09:46 PM~20412626
> *
> *


WUZ GOOD BRO


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2011, 09:52 PM~20412664
> *WUZ GOOD BRO
> *


not alot bro jus cleaning up the parts i got what u up 2 homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 09:54 PM~20412681
> *not alot bro jus cleaning up the parts i got what u up 2 homie
> *


SAME JUST GOT HOME!....HOW WAS UR EASTER'S?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd in the hood everybody.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2011, 10:01 PM~20412727
> *SAME JUST GOT HOME!....HOW WAS UR EASTER'S?
> *


it was good bro ate sum turkey drank sum beers :biggrin: how was yours??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:04 PM~20412739
> *it was good bro ate sum turkey drank sum beers  :biggrin: how was yours??
> *


COOL!I SPENT THE MORNING WITH THE FAM THEN THE REST WITH MY GIRL!!!...IT WAS FUN!


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo goodtimes :wave: :wave:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2011, 10:09 PM~20412774
> *COOL!I SPENT THE MORNING WITH THE FAM THEN THE REST WITH MY GIRL!!!...IT WAS FUN!
> *


  thats cool bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2011, 10:11 PM~20412791
> *q-vo goodtimes  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:14 PM~20412816
> * thats cool bro
> *


I NEED TO SPEND SOME TIME ON THE BIKES :happysad:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2011, 10:25 PM~20412874
> *I NEED TO SPEND SOME TIME ON THE BIKES :happysad:
> *


ya i kno my wife gets jelouse lol but oh well i kno alot of ppl thatt lost ther girl to lowriders and im all for it haha :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:30 PM~20412903
> *ya i kno my wife gets jelouse lol but oh well i kno alot of ppl thatt lost ther girl to lowriders and im all for it haha :biggrin:
> *


YUP!...I SATYED SINGLE EVER SINCE I JOINED GOODTIMES BUT I FINALLY FOUND SOMEONE WHOS DOWN TO RIDE!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2011, 10:31 PM~20412906
> *YUP!...I SATYED SINGLE EVER SINCE I JOINED GOODTIMES BUT I FINALLY FOUND SOMEONE WHOS DOWN TO RIDE!!!.... :biggrin:
> *


dam better hold on to that one my girl likes lowriding but hates wwen i put all my time in it :dunno: oh well haha


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:34 PM~20412916
> *dam better hold on to that one my girl likes lowriding but hates wwen i put all my time in it  :dunno: oh well haha
> *


YEAH SHE ALWAYS SUPPORTING ME!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 24 2011, 11:24 PM~20412871
> *WUZ GOOD BRO!
> *


 ya mero termino de arreglar mi bike :biggrin: pero todavia no le vamos a poner los hydros


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 24 2011, 10:34 PM~20412916
> *dam better hold on to that one my girl likes lowriding but hates wwen i put all my time in it  :dunno: oh well haha
> *


X2.I'm surprised I even had the time to create the purple bike but yet even finish it...but at the end of my project she liked it and still gave me support even if she didn't want to!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 09:09 AM~20414591
> *What's up gt
> *


What up bro? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 09:12 AM~20414619
> *What up bro? :biggrin:
> *


What's up g. How r u.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Orangecrush sheck ebay for ur back fender type schwinn . I found some.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 10:59 AM~20415303
> *Wats up everyone
> *



Oooooo someone not in school :shhh: :scrutinize: :wave: :wave: :wave: jk


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 11:11 AM~20415355
> *Oooooo someone not in school :shhh:  :scrutinize:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: jk
> *


Yea hahaha
Naw man i got sick on our weekend getaway and today i woke up wit a cough and sore throat.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 11:14 AM~20415371
> *Yea hahaha
> Naw man i got sick on our weekend getaway and today i woke up wit a cough and sore throat.!!!
> *


Damn that's sucks I hate sore throats u can't eat shit. How was ur easter


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 11:16 AM~20415384
> *Damn that's sucks I hate sore throats u can't eat shit. How was ur easter
> *


Yea and wen i cough it hurts... 
We went to san diego for the weekend and it was also my cuzins bday out there.!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 10:53 AM~20415255
> *What's up g. How r u.
> *


Good just coming back from a long weekn..how was your weekn?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 12:18 PM~20415717
> *Good just coming back from a long weekn..how was your weekn?
> *


Ayyyyy.!!!!
Wats gewd darren


----------



## 55800

:inout: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 12:27 PM~20415783
> *:inout:  :wave:
> *


Wats up orange.??
Yu like my seat, haha thanks again


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 12:30 PM~20415807
> *Wats up orange.??
> Yu like my seat, haha thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya bro seat looks sick glad a GTer ended up with it :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 12:25 PM~20415778
> *Ayyyyy.!!!!
> Wats gewd darren
> *


What up bro?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 12:32 PM~20415818
> *ya bro seat looks sick glad a GTer ended up with it :biggrin:
> *


Yea hahaha its crazy how it matched perfectly with the color...i got the seat before i painted it.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 12:32 PM~20415828
> *What up bro?
> *


Nuthin just hella bored here at home..no skool, to sick
And yu.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

klownin530... :wave: :wave:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 12:33 PM~20415832
> *Yea hahaha its crazy how it matched perfectly  with the color...i got the seat before i painted it.!
> *


hell ya it does it worked out perfect homie :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 12:39 PM~20415883
> *hell ya it does it worked out perfect homie :biggrin:
> *


Yup...so do yu know anyone that has 20 inch gold parts for sale or trade


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 12:41 PM~20415888
> *Yup...so do yu know anyone that has 20 inch gold parts for sale or trade
> *


na i dont bro no 1 i know uses gold parts i can keep my eye open for you bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 12:48 PM~20415931
> *na i dont bro no 1 i know uses gold parts i can keep my eye open for you bro
> *


Oh ohkay kool thanks g


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 12:34 PM~20415841
> *Nuthin just hella bored here at home..no skool, to sick
> And yu.??
> *


Dang that sucks! I just got back from a long weekn..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 11:17 AM~20415396
> *Yea and wen i cough it hurts...
> We went to san diego for the weekend and it was also my cuzins bday out there.!!!
> *


That's tight. I wanted to go out there I think chicano park was crackn


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 01:00 PM~20415996
> *Dang that sucks! I just got back from a long weekn..
> *


Me too.!!
Wat did yu do.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:03 PM~20416015
> *That's tight. I wanted to go out there I think chicano park was crackn
> *


We werent able to go but on the pictures it looked sick.!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 12:18 PM~20415717
> *Good just coming back from a long weekn..how was your weekn?
> *


It was good. Just had party at house for winlooseortie bday and easter it was good.

Ur build lookn nice I like that plexie glass.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 01:03 PM~20416016
> *Me too.!!
> Wat did yu do.???
> *


Saturday just work on the bike and sunday was family day had a lil dinner and hang out with the family what about you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 25 2011, 12:27 PM~20415783
> *:inout:  :wave:
> *


What's up orange crush


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 25 2011, 12:59 PM~20415993
> *:wave:
> *


Wats crackn


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:08 PM~20416045
> *It was good. Just had party at house for winlooseortie bday and easter it was good.
> 
> Ur build lookn nice I like that plexie glass.
> *


Tanks man :biggrin: when you look at the bike from different angles it looks like it floating so I had to take some angle pics to see the glass.. Look like you had gt weekn?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 01:04 PM~20416021
> *We werent able to go but on the pictures it looked sick.!
> *


Damn I hate when I. Miss good shows.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 01:12 PM~20416082
> *Tanks man :biggrin: when you look at the bike from different angles it looks like it floating so I had to take some angle pics to see the glass.. Look like you had gt weekn?
> *


R u tryn to go with like invisbale look? That look tight if u do..everyweekn and everyday 24/7 I'm reppn the gt :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:11 PM~20416068
> *Wats crackn
> *


WAT IT DEW G.TILL WHAT TIME YOU GUYS STAYED OUT?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:16 PM~20416101
> *R u tryn to go with like invisbale look? That look tight if u do..everyweekn and everyday 24/7 I'm reppn the gt :biggrin:
> *


Idk bout that but it just turned out that way and it looks nice like that..later on I wanda do some rims tho. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 25 2011, 01:17 PM~20416112
> *WAT IT DEW G.TILL WHAT TIME YOU GUYS STAYED OUT?
> *


Everybody jam after the laker game and hit this strip where everybody cruise at in o.c. and ur easter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 01:19 PM~20416119
> *Idk bout that but it just turned out that way and it looks nice like that..later on I wanda do some rims tho. :cheesy:
> *


The rims will look tight.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 01:09 PM~20416050
> *Saturday just work on the bike and sunday was family day had a lil dinner and hang out with the family what about you?
> *


I was in san diego the whole weekend and got sick there


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:13 PM~20416087
> *Damn I hate when I. Miss good shows.
> *


Yup did anyone frm goodtimes go.??


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:22 PM~20416139
> *Everybody jam after the laker game and hit this strip where everybody cruise at in o.c. and ur easter
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOODTIME.MINE WAS OK.JUST CHILLED AT MY DADS DRINKING SOME COLD ONES


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:25 PM~20416157
> *The rims will look tight.
> *


Yeah but I'm going to try and do them purple or pink glass for the rims..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 01:27 PM~20416167
> *Yup did anyone frm goodtimes go.??
> *


That's cool, so when your next show for your bike?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2011, 01:10 PM~20416058
> *What's up orange crush
> *


wats GOOD homie


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 01:39 PM~20416258
> *That's cool, so when your next show for your bike?
> *


I think this weekend...its a local show


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 03:40 PM~20416909
> *I think this weekend...its a local show
> *


Cool you taking your bike?


----------



## lesstime

show on the 30th Spring Bling Car Show & Swap Meet by Heap Herders Car Club, 8am-3pm, Caldwell Memorial Park, Caldwell, ID


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 04:27 PM~20417260
> *Cool you taking your bike?
> *


Yup and hopefully ima have my plaque by then


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 04:39 PM~20417354
> *show on the 30th  Spring Bling Car Show & Swap Meet by Heap Herders Car Club, 8am-3pm, Caldwell Memorial Park, Caldwell, ID
> *


If yu going...goodluck and hopefully yu bring home the gold.!!!!


----------



## lesstime

all these are for the month of may
7 
Momz Garage Mother’s Day Car Show, 1pm Toon Town, Plumber/Hwy 44, Star ID 

7
Patty’s Burger Time Cruise Night, 5pm Every Saturday all month 

7
2nd Annual Karcher Mall Show and Swap, 9am Karcher Mall, 1509 Caldwell Blvd. Nampa, ID 

14
The Big Guys Reunion Show & Shine, RC Willey Meridian, ID


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2011, 10:45 PM~20412950
> *ya mero termino de arreglar mi bike  :biggrin: pero todavia no le vamos a poner los hydros
> *


DID U THROW THE KANDY ON IT ALREADY??


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 04:55 PM~20417471
> *If yu going...goodluck and hopefully yu bring home the gold.!!!!
> *


thanks i hope we can hit them


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:02 PM~20417521
> *thanks i hope we can hit them
> *


Yup how many bikes yu taking.???


----------



## lesstime

trying to get pedals for the middle one and i need to put the chains on all of them and clean the h311 out of them


----------



## lesstime

oh and may1st at rodgers tire and wheel


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:06 PM~20417560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get pedals for the middle one and i need to put the chains on all of them  and clean the h311 out of them
> *


They looking gewd.!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks your bike does too your ready for shows?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:18 PM~20417647
> *thanks your bike does too your ready for shows?
> *


Yup thanks man and wat size frame is the one yu got frm elspock.???

Its decent to go out now cuz the plaque is on its way but i just talked to turtle snd hes gunna hook me up with sum patterns on the frame for a gewd price.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd darren and orange.!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 05:20 PM~20417655
> *Yup thanks man and wat size frame is the one yu got frm elspock.???
> 
> Its decent to go out now cuz the plaque is on its way but i just talked to turtle snd hes gunna hook me up with sum patterns on the frame for a gewd price.!!!
> *


what frame you talking about i have gotten a few from spock lol

Turtle does very nive work 
am hoping to have spockandturtle team up on the fulls and radcals we are building fingers crossed


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:24 PM~20417678
> *what frame you talking about i have gotten a few from spock lol
> 
> Turtle does very nive work
> am hoping to have spockandturtle team up on the fulls and radcals we are building fingers crossed
> *


I think its like a orange brownish color


----------



## lesstime

the boys frame is a 20inch jr and the girls is 20inch deluxe


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:38 PM~20417775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boys frame is a 20inch jr and the girls is 20inch deluxe
> *


Oh i thought they one of them was a 16 inch


----------



## lesstime

oh no the green pixie (T4'sPIXIE) is 16 inch along with mia PINK PIXIE then theres going to be two lil tigers then them two 20inchers above then 16pixie full custom,12inch radio flyer full custom, and the 12inch radcal,street pedal car and street radio flyer scooter then the olscool scooter i have a few ideas if someone dont buy it 1st lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:45 PM~20417817
> *oh no the green pixie (T4'sPIXIE) is 16 inch along with mia PINK PIXIE then theres going to be two lil tigers then them two 20inchers above then 16pixie full custom,12inch radio flyer full custom, and the 12inch radcal,street pedal car and street radio flyer scooter then the olscool scooter i have a few ideas if someone dont buy it 1st lol
> *


Wow thats alot projects.....


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 25 2011, 05:49 PM~20417842
> *Wow thats alot projects.....
> *


yep lol 
dont forget the bomba


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:50 PM~20417851
> *yep lol
> dont forget the bomba
> *


Oh yea.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

oh and another20inch frame on the way


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 06:09 PM~20418009
> *oh and another20inch frame on the way
> *


Oh wow...thats too many projects.!!


----------



## lesstime

that last 20inch might go up for sell once i get it not sure


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 06:20 PM~20418093
> *that last 20inch might go up for sell once i get it not sure
> *


Why.???
Is it a schwinn, boys or gurls.??


----------



## lesstime

20 inch boys with guard


----------



## lesstime

sup d we see you


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 06:24 PM~20418136
> *sup d we see you
> *


Just watching you guys..lol you got alot of projects.. :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 25 2011, 06:01 PM~20417516
> *DID U THROW THE KANDY ON IT ALREADY??
> *


simon but we going to spray more kandy for the ghost patterns :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 25 2011, 06:31 PM~20418227
> *Just watching you guys..lol you got alot of projects..  :wow:
> *


yeah to many lol


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 07:09 PM~20418612
> *yeah to many lol
> *


Now I'm bout done with mine think would be nice to have another one too! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

just let me know


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up again guys.!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 07:25 PM~20418755
> *just let me know
> *


I mite want a lil tricycle soon?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 25 2011, 06:55 PM~20418483
> *simon but we going to spray more kandy for the ghost patterns  :biggrin:
> *


ORRA!!!... PON FOTOS CUANDO ACABES


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 25 2011, 11:40 PM~20420550
> *ORRA!!!... PON FOTOS CUANDO ACABES
> *


simon que si carnal


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 25 2011, 10:44 PM~20420570
> *simon que si carnal
> *


QUE HACIENDO LOKO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn u guys going threw some pages. I'm glad to see all the GT helpn each other and givn each other advice. Keep pushn brothers and sisters. Even I haven't ment u guys in person u guys r my family. Keep pushn let's show people how the mighty GT could do it.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2011, 12:04 AM~20420987
> *Damn u guys going threw some pages. I'm glad to see all the GT helpn each other and givn each other advice. Keep pushn brothers and sisters. Even I haven't ment u guys in person u guys r my family. Keep pushn let's show people how the mighty GT could do it.
> *


 :h5: :h5: thanks for call bro nice to talk to ya again i passed out and didnt call pops  ill pm him now 

GT UP 
if anyone needs anything hit me up am willing to help in anyway i can


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 25 2011, 05:06 PM~20417560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get pedals for the middle one and i need to put the chains on all of them  and clean the h311 out of them
> *


think i found some pedals :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

yall better have some good resons why your not on here 



am at work/school/sleeping is not a good one !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2011, 06:11 AM~20421731
> *:h5:  :h5:  thanks for call  bro nice to talk to ya again i passed out and didnt call pops    ill pm him now
> 
> GT UP
> if anyone needs anything hit me up am willing to help in anyway i can
> *


I was going to give u a call back but came bacl late. Hopefully that deal goes good. :cheesy: no problem bro it was good talkn to u. Give me a call anytime. :biggrin:  gt up


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2011, 09:55 AM~20422896
> *yall better have some good resons why your not on here
> 
> am at work/school/sleeping  is not a good one !!!!
> *


Working on the bike the best reason not to be here!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2011, 09:55 AM~20422896
> *yall better have some good resons why your not on here
> 
> am at work/school/sleeping  is not a good one !!!!
> *


My good reason was I was sleepn to the lil one started hittn me ion thface :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2011, 10:19 AM~20423042
> *My good reason was I was sleepn to the lil one started hittn me ion thface :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: know how that feels!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 10:23 AM~20423075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: know how that feels!!
> *


Haha I like when she does that she startn to say papa now. How ur day going so far


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUST PASSING THRU.GT UP


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2011, 12:12 PM~20423677
> *Haha I like when she does that she startn to say papa now. How ur day going so far
> *


I got two lil girls and they do that to me...lolin the mornin, my day ok mite go to the local bike shop and see if they got any deals for me today...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 26 2011, 01:14 PM~20424126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PASSING THRU.GT UP
> *


Looking good!!.you still have the bike?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 01:30 PM~20424229
> *Looking good!!.you still have the bike?
> *


YES SIR THATS MY GIRL FRIENDS BIKE "FAMILY TRADITIONS" ITS GOING TO THE SHOP THE NEXT COMEING MONTH FOR SOME COLOR IF GOD LETS US  

FROM THIS









TO THIS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 26 2011, 01:14 PM~20424126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PASSING THRU.GT UP
> *


Nice bike goodtimer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 01:28 PM~20424218
> *I got two lil girls and they do that to me...lolin the mornin, my day ok mite go to the local bike shop and see if they got any deals for me today...
> *


Tight tight I hope everything goes threw good


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 26 2011, 01:53 PM~20424385
> *Nice bike goodtimer
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS GTIMER THATS MY GF BIKE.SHES MY VP


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 26 2011, 01:42 PM~20424308
> *YES SIR THATS MY GIRL FRIENDS BIKE "FAMILY TRADITIONS" ITS GOING TO THE SHOP THE NEXT COMEING MONTH FOR SOME COLOR IF GOD LETS US
> 
> FROM THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice and the rims where you get them?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HERES MY MEMBER JOSE BIKE "MARVINS REVENGE"


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 02:21 PM~20424581
> *Nice and the rims where you get them?
> *


THANK YOU AND I MADE THE RIMS ITS SUPER EASY I CAN SHOW YOU


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 26 2011, 02:35 PM~20424706
> *THANK YOU AND I MADE THE RIMS ITS SUPER EASY I CAN SHOW YOU
> *


Pm bro...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

MY BROTHER STEVEN BIKE "TESORO"









SHOULD BE AT THE SHOP BE THE END OF NEXT MONTH FOR SOME ART WORK


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 02:37 PM~20424722
> *Pm bro...
> *


4 SURE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

AND LETS NOT FORGET MY BABY'S NEW CAR.SOON TO REP GT TO THE FULLEST :biggrin: 









SOON TO HIT THE SHOP ASWILL


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd....
Just got home frm skool...
It was a gewd day today, how bout everyone elses.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 26 2011, 02:40 PM~20424742
> *4 SURE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 26 2011, 03:44 PM~20425180
> *Wats gewd....
> Just got home frm skool...
> It was a gewd day today, how bout everyone elses.???
> *


 :wave: what up?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 03:54 PM~20425262
> *:wave: what up?
> *


Nuthing much just chillin after an okay day at skool


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 26 2011, 03:57 PM~20425280
> *Nuthing much just chillin after an okay day at skool
> *


That's cool nothing new for me stayed home waiting to go back to work..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 04:15 PM~20425394
> *That's cool nothing new for me stayed home waiting to go back to work..
> *


Koo koo.....so hows life.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd fleet.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

everybody looking good!!!....TEXAS GLAD TO SEE THOSE PROJECTS!!....EVERYBODY KEEP PUSHING...IM TRYING MY BEST RITE NOW....HAVING SOME MONEY DIFFICULTIES RITE NOW BUT ILL GET THERE!!....GT UP!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2011, 05:24 PM~20425972
> *everybody looking good!!!....TEXAS GLAD TO SEE THOSE PROJECTS!!....EVERYBODY KEEP PUSHING...IM TRYING MY BEST RITE NOW....HAVING SOME MONEY DIFFICULTIES RITE NOW BUT ILL GET THERE!!....GT UP!
> *


Wats gewd fleet.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 26 2011, 05:25 PM~20425983
> *Wats gewd fleet.??
> *


JUST RESTING RITE NOW!!....WUT BOUT U?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20425991
> *JUST RESTING RITE NOW!!....WUT BOUT U?
> *


Laying down...and happy.!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 26 2011, 04:26 PM~20425483
> *Koo koo.....so hows life.??
> *


Good good the family keeping me happy..you?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 05:29 PM~20426013
> *Good good the family keeping me happy..you?
> *


Thats gewd man...
And for me its been treating me gewd besides me still being sick


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 26 2011, 05:27 PM~20425994
> *Laying down...and happy.!!!
> *


THATS GOOOD!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2011, 05:37 PM~20426063
> *THATS GOOOD!
> *


Yup yup


----------



## Fleetangel

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## -GT- RAY

Goodnite everyone.!!!
Time to go to sleep...


----------



## 55800

:nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

:inout:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2011, 11:25 PM~20429347
> *:inout:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 11:29 PM~20429366
> *:wave:
> *


DISPENSA BRO!...IMA CALL IT A NITE!!!...TALK TO U ALRATO :420:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2011, 11:30 PM~20429374
> *DISPENSA BRO!...IMA CALL IT A NITE!!!...TALK TO U ALRATO :420:
> *


  alrato homeboy


----------



## dee_5o5

How do you change your profile name guys? :dunno:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 26 2011, 11:48 PM~20429456
> *How do you change your profile name guys? :dunno:
> *


i have no idea hit up vynetyme in the co topic he jus changed his name


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 11:51 PM~20429469
> *i have no idea hit up vynetyme in the co topic he jus changed his name
> *


I saw that been wondering how he did that..but all give him pm


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 11:51 PM~20429469
> *i have no idea hit up vynetyme in the co topic he jus changed his name
> *


Think I got it now...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 27 2011, 12:43 AM~20429630
> *Think I got it now...
> *


PLEASE DO SHARE LOL :wow:


----------



## lesstime

wake up fam time to make money


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW GTIMERS ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR :biggrin: HAPPY WEDNESDAY FAMILY AND FRIENDS


----------



## dee_5o5

hey orange sorry I fell asleep last nite, but I think this is where you can change your name at
Go to suppprt center and the in the of topic section there should be a topic to change your name...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2011, 06:45 AM~20430237
> *WAT IT DEW GTIMERS ANOTHER DAY ANOTHER DOLLAR :biggrin: HAPPY WEDNESDAY FAMILY AND FRIENDS
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 27 2011, 06:05 AM~20430116
> *wake up fam time to make money
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@Apr 27 2011, 09:09 AM~20431051
> *:biggrin:    :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: TIME FOR SOME TACOS :naughty:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2011, 11:01 AM~20431802
> *:biggrin:  TIME FOR SOME TACOS  :naughty:
> *


 :wow: lucky!!!.i just had a sandwich..  you get my pm?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@Apr 27 2011, 11:30 AM~20431968
> *:wow: lucky!!!.i just had a sandwich..  you get my pm?
> *


IVE BEEN EATING NOTHING BUT SANDWICH FOR A WHOLE WEEK :angry: .YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OH AND YES I GOT YOUR PM


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@Apr 27 2011, 08:09 AM~20430677
> *hey orange sorry I fell asleep last nite, but I think this is where you can change your name at
> Go to suppprt center and the in the of topic section there should be a topic to change your name...
> *


Thats kool but yu lost all yur post.!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@Apr 27 2011, 08:09 AM~20430677
> *hey orange sorry I fell asleep last nite, but I think this is where you can change your name at
> Go to suppprt center and the in the of topic section there should be a topic to change your name...
> *


its coo bro i figured out how to do it but im not sure i wanna change mine just yet :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 27 2011, 05:03 PM~20434042
> *
> *


Wwats gewd fleet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gtimes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 27 2011, 08:52 PM~20436053-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up gtimes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--GT- RAY_@Apr 27 2011, 05:14 PM~20434146
> *Wwats gewd fleet
> *


WUZ GOOD BROTHAS!


----------



## David Cervantes

Was up familia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 27 2011, 09:58 PM~20436720
> *WUZ GOOD BROTHAS!
> *


What's crackn how u been homie any luck with the trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Apr 28 2011, 05:23 AM~20438187
> *Was up familia
> *


What's up david how that blue trike comn out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Another day at a boring meetn


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2011, 08:50 AM~20439084
> *What's crackn how u been homie any luck with the trike
> *


yes im keeping it! :biggrin: ....i wanna finish it


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2011, 05:21 PM~20442414
> *yes im keeping it! :biggrin: ....i wanna finish it
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2011, 05:21 PM~20442414
> *yes im keeping it! :biggrin: ....i wanna finish it
> *


 I knew u were going to keep it.lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2011, 06:45 PM~20443028
> *I knew u were going to keep it.lol
> *


I THOUGHT ABOUT IT U KNOW...IMA SEND IT TO PINSTRIPE NEXT WEEK


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 28 2011, 04:26 PM~20442045
> *SUP GOODTIMERS.
> *


WAT IT DEW MY BROTHER :wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

What up everybody! been busy with family stuff hotshot all text you tomoro for sure this time....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@Apr 28 2011, 08:50 PM~20444196
> *What up everybody! been busy with family stuff hotshot all text you tomoro for sure this time....
> *


WUZ GOOD 505


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2011, 09:56 PM~20444918
> *WUZ GOOD 505
> *


What you up to bro?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@Apr 28 2011, 10:21 PM~20445139
> *What you up to bro?
> *


NOT MUCH JUST ON THE WEB...WBU?


----------



## mannyjr520

GT takeing over


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@Apr 28 2011, 08:50 PM~20444196
> *What up everybody! been busy with family stuff hotshot all text you tomoro for sure this time....
> *


THATS OK BRO DO YOUR THING


----------



## lesstime

at work


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2011, 01:16 PM~20448567
> *at work
> *


hey girl! your package will arrive thursday afternoon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mannyjr520_@Apr 28 2011, 10:55 PM~20445338
> *GT takeing over
> *


siiii!


----------



## Guest

what up GT family! :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Apr 29 2011, 04:19 PM~20449653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up GT family! :h5:
> *


WUTS GOOD BRO! :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Apr 29 2011, 05:19 PM~20449653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up GT family! :h5:
> *



nice plaque  whazz up good times :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 29 2011, 04:24 PM~20449689
> *nice plaque   whazz up good times  :wave:
> *


Q-VO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2011, 06:23 PM~20449682
> *WUTS GOOD BRO! :cheesy:
> *


not much bro,waitin on the go head to drop the Prospect and become a FULLTIMER!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Apr 29 2011, 10:31 PM~20452106
> *not much bro,waitin on the go head to drop the Prospect and become a FULLTIMER!!
> *


KEEP PUSHING BRO!!!! UR GETTING THERE!!!!....U GOT A REALLY CLEAN REGAL!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Good morning everyone....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 09:48 AM~20453870
> *Good morning everyone....
> *


GOOD MORNING!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 09:48 AM~20453874
> *GOOD MORNING!
> *


Wat yu doing playa.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 09:58 AM~20453910
> *Wat yu doing playa.??
> *


JUST ABOUT TO GET UP...WBU?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 10:13 AM~20453966
> *JUST ABOUT TO GET UP...WBU?
> *


Same here.!!!
Im so hungry


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 10:30 AM~20454023
> *Same here.!!!
> Im so hungry
> *


IM WORKIN ON LESSTIMES FRAME


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 30 2011, 11:24 AM~20454210
> *What's up gt.
> *


WUZ GOOD BRO


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 01:09 PM~20454636
> *IM WORKIN ON LESSTIMES FRAME
> *


Kool wat frame.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 01:11 PM~20454644
> *Kool wat frame.??
> *


A 16'' PIXIE


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 01:13 PM~20454646
> *A 16'' PIXIE
> *


Kool....


----------



## -GT- RAY

I just came across these 2 cars in the 60 impala fest....and i just fell in love.!!!!
I think the 2nd car is frm USO.!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 01:10 PM~20454640
> *WUZ GOOD BRO
> *


What's up brother how u been


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 30 2011, 01:40 PM~20454755
> *What's up brother how u been
> *


GOOD!!!! JUST WORKING ON THE BIKES TODAY!...WUT BOUT U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 01:20 PM~20454674
> *I just came across these 2 cars in the 60 impala fest....and i just fell in love.!!!!
> I think the 2nd car is frm USO.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those nice cv


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 01:43 PM~20454766
> *GOOD!!!! JUST WORKING ON THE BIKES TODAY!...WUT BOUT U?
> *


Idk probably find somethiong to do the elco and then after kick back at my house. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 30 2011, 01:45 PM~20454776
> *Idk probably find somethiong to do the elco and then after kick back at my house. :biggrin:
> *


ORALE THATS COOL!... R U GOING TO BAKERSFIELD?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SOME PROJECT RIDES I GOT TODAY.BUT NOT THE LAST ONE THATS JUST FOR PARTS.IM BURN LIKE A MOFO FROM WALKING IN THE AT THE FLEA MARKETS BUT AT THE END IT WAS A GOOD DAY :biggrin: 





































AND THIS IS MY GF LIL SCHWINN


----------



## -GT- RAY

Heres mine...
I need new tires and rims...
Do yu have any extras.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 03:59 PM~20455264
> *Heres mine...
> I need new tires and rims...
> Do yu have any extras.??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can get them at radioflyer.com they sell them brand new at a decent price


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 30 2011, 01:09 PM~20454636
> *IM WORKIN ON LESSTIMES FRAME
> *


 :wow: :wow: 





orange (AJ) ill call you monday afternoon 


been working on a bunch of things :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 30 2011, 08:19 PM~20456394
> *you can get them at radioflyer.com they sell them brand new at a decent price
> *


I just checked the website....
And they just sell it as a whole trike..
I didnt see the rims and tires seperatly


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 09:44 PM~20456904
> *I just checked the website....
> And they just sell it as a whole trike..
> I didnt see the rims and tires seperatly
> *


http://www.radioflyer.com/trikes.html?ref=13&p=2


----------



## -GT- RAY

We are on our way to a local show.!!!!!
Wish me luck.!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 10:50 AM~20459292
> *We are on our way to a local show.!!!!!
> Wish me luck.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE AT.!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 10:50 AM~20459292
> *We are on our way to a local show.!!!!!
> Wish me luck.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goodluck and have a good time bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5

What up everyone? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WOODY WAS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 03:59 PM~20455264
> *Heres mine...
> I need new tires and rims...
> Do yu have any extras.??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## dee_5o5

Them are all some nice bikes!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 03:38 PM~20460516
> *Them are all some nice bikes!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GT WAYS!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 03:48 PM~20460545
> *GT WAYS!
> *


  what you up to?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 03:58 PM~20460591
> *  what you up to?
> *


JUST BORED AS HELL!!...WAITING FOR THE NITE...WBU?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 04:42 PM~20460757
> *JUST BORED AS HELL!!...WAITING FOR THE NITE...WBU?
> *


Same weather here sucks! What going on tonite? wish I could go to a show or work on the bike...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 04:55 PM~20460818
> *Same weather here sucks! What going on tonite? wish I could go to a show or work on the bike...
> *


ITS HOT IN CALI!!....GONNA GO TO A PARTY!!!...SUNDAY WEIRD!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 04:57 PM~20460833
> *ITS HOT IN CALI!!....GONNA GO TO A PARTY!!!...SUNDAY WEIRD!
> *


Dang! Lucky! Wish I was there! This a gt party?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 05:02 PM~20460858
> *Dang! Lucky! Wish I was there! This a gt party?
> *


NAA IMA GO OUT WITH MY GIRL....FRIENDS PARTY....


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 05:06 PM~20460882
> *NAA IMA GO OUT WITH MY GIRL....FRIENDS PARTY....
> *


Cool sounds fun have a good one fleet and be safe!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 11:36 AM~20459584
> *goodluck and have a good time bro! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man i got 1st place...
I'll post up the pictures in a bit


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 05:40 PM~20461026
> *Cool sounds fun have a good one fleet and be safe!!
> *


THANX BRO!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 06:15 PM~20461225
> *Thanks man i got 1st place...
> I'll post up the pictures in a bit
> *


CONGRATZ


----------



## -GT- RAY

Heres the pics frm today...
Me and another bike member, daniel repping at a local show


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 06:17 PM~20461239
> *CONGRATZ
> *


Thanks g


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 06:19 PM~20461254
> *Heres the pics frm today...
> Me and another bike member, daniel repping at a local show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THAT GREEN BIKE???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 06:25 PM~20461291
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THAT GREEN BIKE???
> *


Mmmmm.??
Let me see.!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 06:15 PM~20461225
> *Thanks man i got 1st place...
> I'll post up the pictures in a bit
> *


1st that's good! Keep it up bro! Bike looking nice all displayed and everything!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 06:35 PM~20461357
> *1st that's good! Keep it up bro! Bike looking nice all displayed and everything!
> *


Thanks man...
Now yu can match my username wit my face(no ****)


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 06:45 PM~20461440
> *Thanks man...
> Now yu can match my username wit my face(no ****)
> *


Cool cool... I got a question for you where do people get them lil signs that go by the bike the one with the info?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 06:49 PM~20461475
> *Cool cool... I got a question for you where do people get them lil signs that go by the bike the one with the info?
> *


Oh bro idk ask fleet but this guy just got like a colored plastic board and put i think like letter stickers on it


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 07:02 PM~20461588
> *Oh bro idk ask fleet but this guy just got like a colored plastic board and put i think like letter stickers on it
> *


Okay all ask him then...but both bikes are sick! I'm trying to work on some displays for the the bikes at least get some ideas for now..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 06:49 PM~20461475
> *Cool cool... I got a question for you where do people get them lil signs that go by the bike the one with the info?
> *


THEY R CUSTOM MADE....EITHER BY PINSTRIPING, STICKERS, AIRBRUSHING EVEN ENGRAVING....


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 07:23 PM~20461748
> *THEY R CUSTOM MADE....EITHER BY PINSTRIPING, STICKERS, AIRBRUSHING EVEN ENGRAVING....
> *


Cool, I wana make me one just don't know how and how much they are..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 07:17 PM~20461717
> *Okay all ask him then...but both bikes are sick! I'm trying to work on some displays for the the bikes at least get some ideas for now..
> *


okay and thanks man...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 07:43 PM~20461889
> *Cool, I wana make me one just don't know how and how much they are..
> *


x2 how much are these boards???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 06:19 PM~20461254
> *Heres the pics frm today...
> Me and another bike member, daniel repping at a local show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS RAY YOU STARTING THE YEAR RIGHT :h5:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 1 2011, 07:58 PM~20462009
> *CONGRATS RAY YOU STARTING THE YEAR RIGHT :h5:
> *


Yup already 2 1st place trophies


----------



## -GT- RAY

Have these parts for sale or trade if anyone needs it


----------



## 55800

:wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 06:19 PM~20461254
> *Heres the pics frm today...
> Me and another bike member, daniel repping at a local show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 1 2011, 07:43 PM~20461889
> *Cool, I wana make me one just don't know how and how much they are..
> *


Make one out of colored plexi glass... N just get someone to do the writing or stickers for u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Took my bike out last night to cazr show got best bike. 


Good job other gtimes puttn it down this weekn or puttn in work in there bikes.. keep pushn gt up.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 01:50 PM~20468012
> *Took my bike out last night to cazr show got best bike.
> Good job other gtimes puttn it down this weekn or puttn in work in there bikes.. keep pushn gt up.
> *


CONGRATZ G'!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 05:01 PM~20469341
> *CONGRATZ G'!
> *


x2544


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 01:50 PM~20468012
> *Took my bike out last night to cazr show got best bike.
> Good job other gtimes puttn it down this weekn or puttn in work in there bikes.. keep pushn gt up.
> *


Looking good bro..everyone looking good!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 05:13 PM~20469429
> *Looking good bro..everyone looking good!
> *


Wats gewd dee.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 1 2011, 01:26 AM~20457991
> *http://www.radioflyer.com/trikes.html?ref=13&p=2
> *


Do yu think these parts would fit cuz its not a radioflyer...
Its a Hedstrom


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 1 2011, 07:19 PM~20461254
> *Heres the pics frm today...
> Me and another bike member, daniel repping at a local show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CONRATS ON THE WIN.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## lesstime

hey yall stopin by ill be on ,on wedsday super busy over here got a lot to show for i hope


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2011, 06:05 PM~20469825
> *hey yall stopin by ill be on ,on wedsday  super busy over here  got a lot to show for i hope
> *


Hey less can i txt yu sumthing.???


----------



## lesstime

congrats on everyones wins


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 06:06 PM~20469837
> *Hey less can i txt yu sumthing.???
> *


----------



## lesstime

yes 
that goes for anyone if you need me text 1st if you need to talk say it in text 1st and if i have a min ill call 
no need to ask


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 2 2011, 06:08 PM~20469869
> *yes
> that goes for anyone if you need me text 1st if you need to talk say it in text 1st and if i have a min ill call
> no need to ask
> *


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 05:14 PM~20469433
> *Wats gewd dee.???
> *


What up bro? I'm just bored kicking back...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 06:20 PM~20469962
> *What up bro? I'm just bored kicking back...
> *


Nuthing much man
Koo koo...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 06:24 PM~20469990
> *Nuthing much man
> Koo koo...
> *


so when you going to put pattern in your bike?


----------



## Fleetangel

:drama:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 06:39 PM~20470111
> *so when you going to put pattern in your bike?
> *


Soon just tryna gather up sum paper...
Then ima hit up big turtle..
Will let yu know soon.!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 05:56 PM~20469752
> *Do yu think these parts would fit cuz its not a radioflyer...
> Its a Hedstrom
> *


im not sure bro i think the rear wheels would but im unsure on the front wheel cause your front wheel is bigger then the radio flyer one


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:19 PM~20470548
> *im not sure bro i think the rear wheels would but im unsure on the front wheel cause your front wheel is bigger then the radio flyer one
> *


Wat about the handle bars.???


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 07:26 PM~20470641
> *Wat about the handle bars.???
> *


ya i had a trike like that before im pretty sure the handle bars front fender and rear wheels would fit...if you dont mind a smaller front wheel id say buy the one off that sight at least everything would be brand new bro know what i mean :cheesy:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:30 PM~20470691
> *ya i had a trike like that before im pretty sure the handle bars front fender and rear wheels would fit...if you dont mind a smaller front wheel id say buy the one off that sight at least everything would be brand new bro know what i mean :cheesy:
> *


Yea i get yu ...
The price is cherp its just the shipping that gets you.!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 07:33 PM~20470721
> *Yea i get yu ...
> The price is cherp its just the shipping that gets you.!!!
> *


oh dam 4 real i didnt ever check the shipping that must be where they make ther money


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 07:09 PM~20470438
> *Soon just tryna gather up sum paper...
> Then ima hit up big turtle..
> Will let yu know soon.!!!
> *


Cool bro keep up the work!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 07:38 PM~20470795
> *Cool bro keep up the work!
> *


wad up bigg homie


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:36 PM~20470771
> *oh dam 4 real i didnt ever check the shipping that must be where they make ther money
> *


Yea but yu still cant beat the price


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:39 PM~20470811
> *wad up bigg homie
> *


Just bored here on lil, you?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 07:38 PM~20470795
> *Cool bro keep up the work!
> *


Yup yup...its coming soon


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 07:41 PM~20470834
> *Yea but yu still cant beat the price
> *


ya its worth it the wheels n handle bars will definitly look better


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:42 PM~20470856
> *ya its worth it the wheels n handle bars will definitly look better
> *


Yup ima start ordering parts this week


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 07:43 PM~20470867
> *Yup ima start ordering parts this week
> *


i wish i would have kept mine i always liked them hooked up


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 07:50 PM~20470952
> *i wish i would have kept mine i always liked them hooked up
> *


Yea they are nice....
Im building this one for my sister..
Its a trike and a wagon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN IM FALLN BEHIND U GUYS R POSTN ALOT IN HERE. :wow: :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 07:56 PM~20471020
> *DAMN IM FALLN BEHIND U GUYS R POSTN ALOT IN HERE.  :wow:  :wow:
> *


What you up to bro?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 07:56 PM~20471020
> *DAMN IM FALLN BEHIND U GUYS R POSTN ALOT IN HERE.  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WUT U BEEN UP TO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nada just got home n u


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 09:11 PM~20471782
> *Nada just got home n u
> *


SAME HERE!...I WENT FOR A LIL WALK....HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 09:11 PM~20471789
> *SAME HERE!...I WENT FOR A LIL WALK....HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?
> *


Nada just work tryn save money for the elco. I don't think I'm going to finish the pirate bike no more.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 09:15 PM~20471839
> *Nada just work tryn save money for the elco. I don't think I'm going to finish the pirate bike no more.
> *


WHY NOT G????...


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 09:15 PM~20471839
> *Nada just work tryn save money for the elco. I don't think I'm going to finish the pirate bike no more.
> *


what ever happened to gt edition???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 09:15 PM~20471839
> *Nada just work tryn save money for the elco. I don't think I'm going to finish the pirate bike no more.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

DFW PASSIN THRU SHOWING LOVE TO THE BIKE CHAPTERS WORLD WIDE.....GT


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 2 2011, 09:27 PM~20471963
> *DFW PASSIN THRU SHOWING LOVE TO THE BIKE CHAPTERS WORLD WIDE.....GT
> *


THANX FOR PASSING THROUGH!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 09:17 PM~20471874
> *WHY NOT G????...
> *


I want to get in to cars again. I already have the orange bike to rep the gt. Maybe when my daughter gets older she will build it.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 09:29 PM~20471981
> *I want to get in to cars again. I already have the orange bike to rep the gt. Maybe when my daughter gets older she will build it.
> *


THATS TIGHT!!!....WELL GOOD LUCK BRO!.... :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 09:19 PM~20471894
> *what ever happened to gt edition???
> *


Everything was going good to people started messn wit me not finishn what they have to so I just stop and spent the money to buy the elco


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 09:31 PM~20472001
> *Everything was going good to people started messn wit me not finishn what they have to so I just stop and spent the money to buy the elco
> *


got cha  do you still got any parts from it??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 09:32 PM~20472006
> *got cha   do you still got any parts from it??
> *


Yea I still got all the parts they got to get chrome. I'm not sure when I want to put them on the orange bike.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 2 2011, 09:39 PM~20472096
> *Yea I still got all the parts they got to get chrome. I'm not sure when I want to put them on the orange bike.
> *


cool well hit me up if you decide to get rid of some parts brotha


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia
:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 2 2011, 10:36 PM~20472599
> *waz up familia
> :biggrin:
> *


q-vole


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone..
Just waking up frm a nap


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 10:47 PM~20472669
> *Wats up everyone..
> Just waking up frm a nap
> *


wuz up


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 10:53 PM~20472716
> *wuz up
> *


Took a nap... Now im up and i cant go back to sleep


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20472746
> *Took a nap... Now im up and i cant go back to sleep
> *


haha i hate that!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 10:57 PM~20472750
> *haha i hate that!!!
> *


Yea man...
So wats gewd that happened today.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 10:58 PM~20472761
> *Yea man...
> So wats gewd that happened today.??
> *


hmmm nothing good....yesterday was the good day....OBAMA GOT KILLED!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 11:01 PM~20472776
> *hmmm nothing good....yesterday was the good day....OBAMA GOT KILLED!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


Yea thats crazy cuz hitler and osama both died on the same day.!!!!!
And i think obama is working with those guys...
I meen the names are similar 
barack HUSAINE and sadam HUSAINE
&
OBAMA and OSAMA.???
I dont know man, it gots me wondering


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 11:04 PM~20472793
> *Yea thats crazy cuz hitler and osama both died on the same day.!!!!!
> And i think obama is working with those guys...
> I meen the names are similar
> barack HUSAINE and sadam HUSAINE
> &
> OBAMA and OSAMA.???
> I dont know man, it gots me wondering
> *


HAHA I KNOW...SOME CRAZY SHIT!...I DONT THINK THEY KILLED HIM THO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 11:05 PM~20472803
> *HAHA I KNOW...SOME CRAZY SHIT!...I DONT THINK THEY KILLED HIM THO!
> *


Me neither but since they say they did....
By US killing him is just gunna start another war.!!!
The bad guys are gunna invade now cuz we killed their leader.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wat yu think MAC.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

And wats does DEE think bout the whole Osama thing.??


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 12:12 AM~20472855
> *Wat yu think MAC.???
> *


i think purtty much tha same thing bro stright up i think tha whole goverment is carupted dogg i mean jus go to youtube type in obama illuinati shits crazy will fuk your whole day up when u really see wha your goverments really tryin to do 2pac talks bout everything that is happing right now u and he talk about tha illuminati its crazy shit bro really is


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:17 PM~20472888
> *i think purtty much tha same thing bro stright up i think tha whole goverment is carupted dogg i mean jus go to youtube type in obama illuinati shits crazy will fuk your whole day up when u really see wha your goverments really tryin to do 2pac talks bout everything that is happing right now u and he talk about tha illuminati its crazy shit bro really is
> *


That is crazy.!!!
Jay-z and micheal jackson, he died cuz of illuminati


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 12:19 AM~20472897
> *That is crazy.!!!
> Jay-z and micheal jackson, he died cuz of illuminati
> *


so u kno about them?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 2 2011, 11:17 PM~20472886
> *And wats does DEE think bout the whole Osama thing.??
> *


Haha! Idk to much going on to believe anything? america thinks they got them now buy nope that's just one guy they got still thousands left..if they got our pres pretty sure we wouldn't seiner we go and make war!.that's what they would do too!


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:25 AM~20472922
> *Haha! Idk to much going on to believe anything? america thinks they got them now buy nope that's just one guy they got still thousands left..if they got our pres pretty sure we wouldn't seiner we go and make war!.that's what they would do too!
> *


tru i think one one way or another we fuked jus kuz america a bully they allways got stick there nose in everything thats wha i think :dunno:


----------



## MACULANT

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MACULANT, dee_5o5, mannyjr520, orangecrush719, LIL GOODTIMES CC


whats GOOD GT FAM


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:29 PM~20472950
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MACULANT, dee_5o5, mannyjr520, orangecrush719, LIL GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> whats GOOD GT FAM
> *


 :h5:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:27 PM~20472941
> *tru i think one one way or another we fuked jus kuz america a bully they allways got stick there nose in everything thats wha i think  :dunno:
> *


america will get it tho, them guys there may be small but they are tough.. Look what they did to the world trade center...only with a couple guys too! We should just stay on our side of the world.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:29 PM~20472950
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MACULANT, dee_5o5, mannyjr520, orangecrush719, LIL GOODTIMES CC
> 
> 
> whats GOOD GT FAM
> *


What's going on besides the war?


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:33 AM~20472975
> *america will get it tho, them guys there may be small but they are tough.. Look what they did to the world trade center...only with a couple guys too! We should just stay on our side of the world.
> *


i herar u bro but yea this shit is depressing ha i jus got off work homie a lil tierd but i cant sleep this late im knockturnal as hell :roflmao: so i prolly wont be in bed tell like 5 but how things goin for u


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20472984
> *What's going on besides the war?
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:37 PM~20472996
> *i herar u bro but yea this shit is depressing ha i jus got off work homie a lil tierd but i cant sleep this late im knockturnal as hell :roflmao: so i prolly wont be in bed tell like 5 but how things goin for u
> *


Haha! I'm just watching tv should be asleep now have to look for work in the morning but it is a little early and have to finish my 12 pack first!! :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:40 AM~20473015
> *Haha! I'm just watching tv should be asleep now have to look for work in the morning but it is a little early and have to finish my 12 pack first!! :biggrin:
> *


oo hell yea i been drinkin all weekin time for a break tell this weekin ha


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 11:40 PM~20473015
> *Haha! I'm just watching tv should be asleep now have to look for work in the morning but it is a little early and have to finish my 12 pack first!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: what you drinkin on


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:46 PM~20473040
> *oo hell yea i been drinkin all weekin time for a break tell this weekin ha
> *


That cool have to be sobor once in while huh..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 11:46 PM~20473045
> *:thumbsup: what you drinkin on
> *


Only the best THE KING OF BEERS! Budwieser!!


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:52 AM~20473069
> *Only the best THE KING OF BEERS! Budwieser!!
> *


 :barf: jus kiddin dog im more of a BUDLIGHT drinker myself but hell ill go for an BUDWIESER :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 11:52 PM~20473069
> *Only the best THE KING OF BEERS! Budwieser!!
> *


 :biggrin: awww shyt thats the best


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:55 PM~20473079
> *:barf: jus kiddin dog im more of a BUDLIGHT drinker myself but hell ill go for an BUDWIESER :biggrin:
> *


Budlite or budwieser they both good maybe when you guys come down will have a couple? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:56 AM~20473084
> *:biggrin: awww shyt thats the best
> *


yea its purtty bomb i jus drank way to much of it had to move on to tha next :cheesy:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 2 2011, 11:56 PM~20473084
> *:biggrin: awww shyt thats the best
> *


Gotta love that bud!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 2 2011, 11:59 PM~20473094
> *Budlite or budwieser they both good maybe when you guys come down will have a couple? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sounds like a plan bro we can get a couple 20 packs :wow:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:59 AM~20473094
> *Budlite or budwieser they both good maybe when you guys come down will have a couple? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that couple gunna turn into a gang dogg at least thats how it is wit me and aj start off wit a couple 40s then b4 we kno it got a 20 pack in our hands :roflmao:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:01 AM~20473103
> *sounds like a plan bro we can get a couple 20 packs  :wow:
> *


Just a couple? :cheesy:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 2 2011, 11:59 PM~20473095
> *yea its purtty bomb i jus drank way to much of it had to move on to tha next :cheesy:
> *


i know shyt i have to drink the rest of these mojito's to try and catch a buzz next time i aint buyin my girl anything she only drank one bro haha i coulda use my money for somethin good


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 3 2011, 12:01 AM~20473104
> *that couple gunna turn into a gang dogg at least thats how it is wit me and aj start off wit a couple 40s then b4 we kno it got a 20 pack in our hands  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: as long as we make it to show our bikes!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:03 AM~20473110
> *Just a couple?  :cheesy:
> *


  we can always make a beer run haha do they i.d. down ther??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:03 AM~20473111
> *i know shyt i have to drink the rest of these mojito's to try and catch a buzz next time i aint buyin my girl anything she only drank one bro haha i coulda use my money for somethin good
> *


Bike parts!! :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:05 AM~20473119
> *:wow: as long as we make it to show our bikes!!
> *


ahhh shyt i cut it close last year in denver i was almost late to set up haha i do hate goin to the show hungover :barf:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:06 AM~20473126
> *Bike parts!! :biggrin:
> *


and a 12 pack of the best!! :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:05 AM~20473120
> * we can always make a beer run haha do they i.d. down ther??
> *


They always card me when I go in and buy so yeah they do..


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:08 AM~20473135
> *They always card me when I go in and buy so yeah they do..
> *


  damn i was gunna say we could hit the bar and get some pitchers but im to young ha :angry:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:07 AM~20473129
> *ahhh shyt i cut it close last year in denver i was almost late to set up haha i do hate goin to the show hungover :barf:
> *


That would suck..hate being at shows hungover don't get to enjoy it as much.. :angry:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:10 AM~20473139
> *  damn i was gunna say we could hit the bar and get some pitchers but im to young ha  :angry:
> *


Well the bars idk about I don't really go there...always other places to kick back tho..


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 3 2011, 12:11 AM~20473142
> *That would suck..hate being at shows hungover don't get to enjoy it as much.. :angry:
> *


 :werd: im game as long as i get me some menudo ill be fine


----------



## 55800

GT COLORADO KICKIN BACK ON OUR CINCO DE MAYO BOYCOTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:22 AM~20473175
> *GT COLORADO KICKIN BACK ON OUR CINCO DE MAYO BOYCOTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I need to go out there show co what la all about in beer pong.. :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2011, 11:26 AM~20475090
> *Damn I need to go out there show co what la all about in beer pong.. :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


it was tight bro they had a lil beer pong tournament


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 3 2011, 11:44 AM~20475600
> *it was tight bro they had a lil beer pong tournament
> *


Its fun. Then wen people start buzzn it they get all in to it like it was nba finals. Haha


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2011, 11:51 AM~20475646
> *Its fun. Then wen people start buzzn it they get all in to it like it was nba finals. Haha
> *


 :biggrin: hell ya and its hard to take a drunk person serious tryin to play a game :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 12:48 PM~20476041
> *:biggrin: hell ya and its hard to take a drunk person serious tryin to play a game :roflmao:
> *


I jusr hate that last cup. :angry: lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2011, 02:38 PM~20476764
> *GT UP
> *


How u been brother.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How all the goodtimers day going


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2011, 12:51 PM~20475646
> *Its fun. Then wen people start buzzn it they get all in to it like it was nba finals. Haha
> *


yup sure doo tha main thing they say is "U GOTTA SNAP YOUR RIST" :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 3 2011, 03:15 PM~20476995
> *yup sure doo tha main thing they say is "U GOTTA SNAP YOUR RIST"  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: U MUST BE A PRO.. HOW U BEEN HOMIE HOW UR BUILD UP


----------



## -GT- RAY

So i got something in the mail today.!!!
































Oh and its gold by the way.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:08 PM~20478261
> *So i got something in the mail today.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and its gold by the way.!!!!!
> *


CONGRATZ G'!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 3 2011, 06:09 PM~20478268
> *CONGRATZ G'!
> *


Thanks again g.!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:08 PM~20478261
> *So i got something in the mail today.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and its gold by the way.!!!!!
> *


damn homie that plaque is sick


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 06:23 PM~20478380
> *damn homie that plaque is sick
> *


Thanks g .!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:24 PM~20478401
> *Thanks g .!!!
> *


how much did that run you??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 06:27 PM~20478425
> *how much did that run you??
> *


Well for gold it was 70$ plus 10$ to ship so it was 80$ all together.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:29 PM~20478455
> *Well for gold it was 70$ plus 10$ to ship so it was 80$ all together.
> *


damn thats not bad at all bro thats a hell of a deal :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 06:35 PM~20478510
> *damn thats not bad at all bro thats a hell of a deal :biggrin:
> *


Idk how i did it.!!!
But i did it.!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:37 PM~20478528
> *Idk how i did it.!!!
> But i did it.!!!!
> *


im waitin on jagster to get back to me on our prices on plaques n pendants


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 06:41 PM~20478566
> *im waitin on jagster to get back to me on our prices on plaques n pendants
> *


Koo koo...are yu guys a bike chapter yet.??


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:43 PM~20478588
> *Koo koo...are yu guys a bike chapter yet.??
> *


not yet we almost there bro all we waiting on is all our bikes to be done so we can bust out big time u kno we should be a offical chapter by denver super show


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 3 2011, 06:47 PM~20478632
> *not yet we almost there bro all we waiting on is all our bikes to be done so we can bust out big time u kno we should be a offical chapter by denver super show
> *


Kool that'll be nice.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

hope to talk toya tomorrow night just got home going to bed 

nice one ray

fleet any pic you can txt to me??


oh and i might have a complete 1941 chevy 2door deluxe master for sale by the end of the week


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 3 2011, 09:42 PM~20480386
> *hope to talk toya tomorrow night just got home going to bed
> 
> nice one ray
> 
> fleet any pic you can txt to me??
> oh and i might have a complete 1941 chevy 2door deluxe master for sale by the end of the week
> *


Thanks bro...
And yu dont wanna build yur car anymore.???


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:08 PM~20478261
> *So i got something in the mail today.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and its gold by the way.!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20480655
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 3 2011, 09:42 PM~20480386
> *hope to talk toya tomorrow night just got home going to bed
> 
> nice one ray
> 
> fleet any pic you can txt to me??
> oh and i might have a complete 1941 chevy 2door deluxe master for sale by the end of the week
> *


Hello there stranger. :biggrin: haha what's up lesstime how u been brother hope everything is good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 3 2011, 06:08 PM~20478261
> *So i got something in the mail today.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and its gold by the way.!!!!!
> *


Congrats keep pushn goodtimer.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 3 2011, 09:42 PM~20480386
> *hope to talk toya tomorrow night just got home going to bed
> 
> nice one ray
> 
> fleet any pic you can txt to me??
> oh and i might have a complete 1941 chevy 2door deluxe master for sale by the end of the week
> *


YES I FINALLY DO!!!...WILL SEND U SOME MANANA! :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2011, 06:49 PM~20478102
> *:biggrin: U MUST BE A PRO.. HOW U BEEN HOMIE HOW UR BUILD UP
> *


shii tim alright at it get like 2 warm up games and im purtty GOOD...tha build kumin real gud should be back from paint here in a couple days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MACULANT

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 4 2011, 08:14 AM~20482029
> *shii tim alright at it get like 2 warm up games and im purtty GOOD...tha build kumin real gud should be back from paint here in a couple days  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: wha i met to say was im alright at it dont kno why it says tim maybe kuz its 8 in tha damn morning :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN AINT GOING TO BE IN HERE FOR WHILE LOST MY INTERNET. ANYBODY HAS QUESTION TEXT OR CALL ME AT 323 919 3401 AFTER 4PM


----------



## luckcharm818

What's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## 55800

WATS GOOD FAM WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER OLD SCHOOL KICK BACK HERE IN CO AND THE BIKE CLUB IS LOOKIN TO HAVE A COUPLE RAFFLES FROM THE B.C. SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY PARTS, FRAMES ANYTHING THEY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE HIT ME UP THANKS HOMIES


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up good times :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 4 2011, 09:30 PM~20487343-->
> 
> 
> 
> whazz up good times  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luckcharm818_@May 4 2011, 05:23 PM~20485494
> *What's up GOODTIMERS
> *



WUZ GOOD CARNALES!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

terminado los hydros para mi bike :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 09:33 PM~20487362
> *terminado los hydros para mi bike  :biggrin:
> *


PICS??????


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2011, 10:35 PM~20487372
> *PICS??????
> *


not yet :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 09:39 PM~20487418
> *not yet  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE TO HAVE U ROLLING WITH US SOON!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2011, 10:41 PM~20487432
> *HOPE TO HAVE U ROLLING WITH US SOON!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 09:52 PM~20487511
> *:biggrin:
> *


ESTOY APARTANDO TIEMPO PARA QUE EL BIG TURTLE LE AVIENTE PATTERNS AL TRIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2011, 10:53 PM~20487533
> *ESTOY APARTANDO TIEMPO PARA QUE EL BIG TURTLE LE AVIENTE PATTERNS AL TRIKE! :biggrin:
> *


pues va a quedar chingon :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2011, 09:58 PM~20487583
> *pues va a quedar chingon  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON....UNA STREET CON PATTERNS!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 4 2011, 07:29 PM~20486325
> * WATS GOOD FAM WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER OLD SCHOOL KICK BACK HERE IN CO AND THE BIKE CLUB IS LOOKIN TO HAVE A COUPLE RAFFLES FROM THE B.C. SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY PARTS, FRAMES ANYTHING THEY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE HIT ME UP THANKS HOMIES
> *


ILL CHECK WUT I GOT!!


----------



## Fleetangel

ANYBODY WANNA ROLL????


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2011, 10:00 PM~20487603
> *ILL CHECK WUT I GOT!!
> *


  anything will help bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 4 2011, 10:19 PM~20487754
> * anything will help bro
> *


ORALE...YEA I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING IMA LOOK FOR IT MANANA!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 4 2011, 07:29 PM~20486325
> * WATS GOOD FAM WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER OLD SCHOOL KICK BACK HERE IN CO AND THE BIKE CLUB IS LOOKIN TO HAVE A COUPLE RAFFLES FROM THE B.C. SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY PARTS, FRAMES ANYTHING THEY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE HIT ME UP THANKS HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 4 2011, 10:29 PM~20487830
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUZ GOOD D!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2011, 10:39 PM~20487879
> *WUZ GOOD D!
> *


Just chillin thinking if I should take the bikes out this weekn..you?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 4 2011, 10:43 PM~20487915
> *Just chillin thinking if I should take the bikes out this weekn..you?
> *


DOOOO ITTTT!!!!LOL....JUST CHILLIN!!!...HAD A RUFF DAY TODAY!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2011, 10:44 PM~20487923
> *DOOOO ITTTT!!!!LOL....JUST CHILLIN!!!...HAD A RUFF DAY TODAY!
> *


Yeah same here I want to but money getting tight.. Sucks! :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 4 2011, 10:49 PM~20487954
> *Yeah same here I want to but money getting tight.. Sucks! :angry:
> *


HELL YEAH... HOPE I DONT GET MY HRS CUT AT WORK


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 5 2011, 10:51 AM~20490390
> *HELL YEAH... HOPE I DONT GET MY HRS CUT AT WORK
> *


hope for the best for you you bro...kepp on pushing..


----------



## MACULANT

sum new parts i picked up today thought i post em up
GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY
DAY


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 5 2011, 11:14 AM~20490561
> *hope for the best for you you bro...kepp on pushing..
> *


THANX DARREN!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 5 2011, 03:45 PM~20492263
> *sum new parts i picked up today thought i post em up
> GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY
> DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD COLORADO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 5 2011, 03:45 PM~20492263
> *sum new parts i picked up today thought i post em up
> GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY
> DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gewd bro.!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

KEEP PUSHN GOODTIMERS. 

HOPE EVERYONE HAVN A GOOD DAY ...


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 5 2011, 04:36 PM~20492621
> *THANX DARREN!
> *


No problem, so been thinking if I should sell the purple bike..will know by next week for sure..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 5 2011, 03:45 PM~20492263
> *sum new parts i picked up today thought i post em up
> GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY
> DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro..like them bars.. :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 5 2011, 06:22 PM~20493379
> *Looking good bro..like them bars.. :wow:
> *


x2....


----------



## MACULANT

thanks gt fam them bars i had to get were hella suick there crazy fukin light compaird to my other ones


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS HOPE EVERYBODY HAVE A GOOD WEEKN..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 5 2011, 06:21 PM~20493369
> *No problem, so been thinking if I should sell the purple bike..will know by next week for sure..
> *


R u gonna build something else?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2011, 08:44 AM~20496839
> *GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS HOPE EVERYBODY HAVE A GOOD WEEKN..
> *


Wuts good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2011, 03:34 PM~20498973
> *Wuts good
> *


NADA JUST HERE ON LAYITLOW CHILLN..WBU


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2011, 03:54 PM~20499096
> *NADA JUST HERE ON LAYITLOW CHILLN..WBU
> *


same here....hot as hell


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo GOOD TIMES :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2011, 04:55 PM~20499497
> *same here....hot as hell
> *


HELL YEA THEN TOMOROW I GOT TO WORK ON A HOUSE MORE MONEY GOT TO HUSTLE BUT GOING TO BE HOT.. ... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 6 2011, 06:30 PM~20500023
> *q-vo GOOD TIMES  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHATS UP....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 6 2011, 06:30 PM~20500023
> *q-vo GOOD TIMES  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2011, 09:31 PM~20500951
> *HELL YEA THEN TOMOROW I GOT TO WORK ON A HOUSE MORE MONEY GOT TO HUSTLE BUT GOING TO BE HOT.. ... :biggrin:
> *


IM GONNA SPEND THE DAY ON THE BIKES TOMORROW


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2011, 11:18 PM~20501551
> *IM GONNA SPEND THE DAY ON THE BIKES TOMORROW
> *


..... :wow: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 6 2011, 11:20 PM~20501561
> *..... :wow: ..... :biggrin:
> *


OHH N KICK IT WITH THE G'S! :biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2011, 11:22 PM~20501575
> *OHH N KICK IT WITH THE G'S! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...............


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 6 2011, 11:29 PM~20501613
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...............
> *


NEED AN INVITATION THO :happysad:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20501621
> *NEED AN INVITATION THO :happysad:
> *


hommie just call me when ur ready to head over there i will text u adress n directions.....i will talk to the guards so they let you in...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 6 2011, 11:59 PM~20501731
> *hommie just call me when ur ready to head over there i will text u adress n directions.....i will talk to the guards so they let you in...
> *


orale ya esta!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20503312
> *:wave:
> *


wutz good viejitos!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2011, 10:31 PM~20500957
> *WHATS UP....
> *


i am doing some engraving for a homie from street kings cc :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 12:18 AM~20501547
> *Q-VO :biggrin:
> *


aqui terminando un engraving bro :biggrin: ayer probamos el cylinder de mi bike lo probamos con aire pero solo era 150 p.s.i le falta mas presion yo creo con la pump si la va a levantar por que la pump es de 425 p.s.i :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 7 2011, 11:39 AM~20503344
> *aqui terminando un engraving  bro :biggrin: ayer probamos el cylinder de mi bike  lo probamos con aire pero solo era 150 p.s.i le falta mas presion yo creo con la pump si la va a levantar por que la pump es de 425 p.s.i    :biggrin:
> *


FACIL!....CHINGAO KERIA ASER LAS BIKES PERO ME ACABAN DE LLAMAR....TENGO K IR ASER UNOS TATTOOS....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 12:41 PM~20503347
> *FACIL!....CHINGAO KERIA ASER LAS BIKES PERO ME ACABAN DE LLAMAR....TENGO K IR ASER UNOS TATTOOS....
> *


 :0 HACES TATTOOS CARNAL


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 7 2011, 12:40 PM~20503518
> *:0 HACES TATTOOS CARNAL
> *


SIMON! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 04:57 PM~20504188
> *SIMON! :biggrin:
> *


yo quiero uno :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 7 2011, 07:29 PM~20504930
> *yo quiero uno  :biggrin:
> *


haha caile!!!...gratis


----------



## -GT- RAY

Goodmorning everyone.....
And happy mothers day to all the mothers out there


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 10:55 AM~20507739
> *Goodmorning everyone.....
> And happy mothers day to all the mothers out there
> *


X2 what up everyone...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 11:32 AM~20507882
> *X2 what up everyone...
> *


Wats gewd dee.??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAPPY MOTHER DAY TO ALL THE GOODTIMES MOMS.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 12:41 PM~20508243
> *Wats gewd dee.??
> *


Just chillin went to show yesterday was going to go to one today but decided to enjoy mothers day with the family...you?


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 01:08 PM~20508362
> *Just chillin went to show yesterday was going to go to one today but decided to enjoy mothers day with the family...you?
> *


Kool kool...
How did it go yesterday.???
Did yu take a bike.???


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 01:10 PM~20508366
> *Kool kool...
> How did it go yesterday.???
> Did yu take a bike.???
> *


Was good little show green bike took second..but had fun.. The first sure for the purple bike..what you up to?


----------



## Fleetangel

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE!!...TODAY IS 8 YEARS SINCE MY MOM PASSED AWAY!....FOR ALL OF YA TAKE CARE OF UR MOMMY N ALWAYS MAKE HER HAPPY!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 02:13 PM~20508681
> *Was good little show green bike took second..but had fun.. The first sure for the purple bike..what you up to?
> *


Kool kool
The green bike got 2nd.????
WTF.!!!!!!
Who took 1st.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2011, 02:17 PM~20508701
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE!!...TODAY IS 8 YEARS SINCE MY MOM PASSED AWAY!....FOR ALL OF YA TAKE CARE OF UR MOMMY N ALWAYS MAKE HER HAPPY!!!
> *


Damn bro sorry to hear that...
But stay on the right path and make her proud of yu.!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 08:34 PM~20511028
> *Kool kool
> The green bike got 2nd.????
> WTF.!!!!!!
> Who took 1st.??
> *


Was a lil 12 in bike...was clean but had no bondo or anything some twisted parts..but o well not the first time that happen to me..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 08:52 PM~20511176
> *Was a lil 12 in bike...was clean but had no bondo or anything some twisted parts..but o well not the first time that happen to me..
> *


Wow thats wack.!!!!!
Yur like full custom and a 12 inch took yu out.???
Thats BS.!!!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 08:48 PM~20511149
> *Damn bro sorry to hear that...
> But stay on the right path and make her proud of yu.!
> *


X2 kepp on pushing bro..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 08:53 PM~20511184
> *Wow thats wack.!!!!!
> Yur like full custom and a 12 inch took yu out.???
> Thats BS.!!!!!!
> *


Yeah it did I'm a radical too but its just a trophy just go to have fun and show what I got..


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 09:01 PM~20511250
> *Yeah it did I'm a radical too but its just a trophy  just go to have fun and show what I got..
> *


Yea i guess....
It was probably fixed.!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 09:05 PM~20511279
> *Yea i guess....
> It was probably fixed.!!!!
> *


Maybe was a people choice show.. But I know everyone like my bikes had a crowed around them.....


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 09:15 PM~20511379
> *Maybe was a people choice show.. But I know everyone like my bikes had a crowed around them.....
> *


Oh well bro that sucks......
So how was yur day today.??


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 09:18 PM~20511410
> *Oh well bro that sucks......
> So how was yur day today.??
> *


Was good..had a diner for the moms in the family..how was yours?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 8 2011, 08:48 PM~20511149
> *Damn bro sorry to hear that...
> But stay on the right path and make her proud of yu.!
> *


THANX BRO!....IM TRYING MY BEST!!!...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2011, 04:14 AM~20506636
> *haha caile!!!...gratis
> *


pero tu le pagas al pollero :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 11:31 AM~20503315
> *wutz good viejitos!
> *


Nothing much bro. just trying to finish off my bike for the shows coming up.


----------



## 55800

wad up fam


----------



## TONE LOCO

:wave: what it dew GOODTIMERS


----------



## 55800

Has anyone talked to lesstime ??he ain't hit me back up in a couple weeks on my frame


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 9 2011, 04:55 PM~20516518
> *Has anyone talked to lesstime ??he ain't hit me back up in a couple weeks on my frame
> *


man i talked to you on thursday via text 
am working on it i dont want to send you a frame that has to have a gal of bondo on it or anything like that i also had to remake one of the sissy bars cuz one is nowhere to be found i understnd that you are on a time limit but you also want things done right


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. Up in the house.!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Not my pics but posting them frm the past.!!


----------



## dee_5o5

Nice pics ray...you get my pm earlier today?


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 9 2011, 09:19 PM~20519040
> *Nice pics ray...you get my pm earlier today?
> *


Yup i got it.!!!!!
Thats bull.!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Everyone post pics frm the past and present to keep this topic moving and on top.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

i dont have any good pic's i had to send them back to the 80's lol hahha


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 9 2011, 09:21 PM~20519061
> *Yup i got it.!!!!!
> Thats bull.!!!!!
> *


Yeah it was but O well..


----------



## -GT- RAY

Oh and me and my wife.!!!
No rude or nasty comments plz.!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## -GT- RAY

Where is everyone at.????


----------



## Fleetangel

> Throw backs.!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## HOTSHOT956

NICE PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW EVERYBODY KEEP PUSHN....


LESSTIME HIT ME UP BROTHER.


----------



## dee_5o5

What up guys..how was everyone weekn?.the shows are starting to pick up now...all be hitting them up if I can.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 10 2011, 09:25 AM~20521834
> *What up guys..how was everyone weekn?.the shows are starting to pick up now...all be hitting them up if I can.
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS SEND A PM TO A FEW PEOPLE. LETS GET BACK ON TRACK AND KEEP PUSHN TO THE FULLEST SHOW PEOPLE HOW THE GT BUILD ARE SHIT FROM BUILDN BIKES FROM SCRATCH TO BUILDN CARS FROM FRAME OFF. U KNOW HOW THE GT DO IT. U NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING JUST HIT UP ONE OF UR GT BROTHER AND SISTERS. ILL DO MY BEST TO HELP OUT OTHERS. U GOT QUESTION GIVE ME A CALL 323 919 3401 GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2011, 09:06 AM~20521695
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW EVERYBODY KEEP PUSHN....
> LESSTIME HIT ME UP BROTHER.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 10 2011, 01:46 PM~20523577
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HOW U BEEN


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2011, 10:53 AM~20522463
> *WHATS UP BROTHER HOW U BEEN
> *


Been good..just starting to take the bikes out.for shows now..you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 10 2011, 02:11 PM~20523737
> *Been good..just starting to take the bikes out.for shows now..you?
> *


ME JUST HERE IN BORING ASS JURY DUTY..


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2011, 02:14 PM~20523756
> *ME JUST HERE IN BORING ASS JURY DUTY..
> *


 :wow: goodluck with that.. How the car coming along


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 4 2011, 07:29 PM~20486325
> * WATS GOOD FAM WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER OLD SCHOOL KICK BACK HERE IN CO AND THE BIKE CLUB IS LOOKIN TO HAVE A COUPLE RAFFLES FROM THE B.C. SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY PARTS, FRAMES ANYTHING THEY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE HIT ME UP THANKS HOMIES
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 10 2011, 02:16 PM~20523774
> *:wow: goodluck with that.. How the car coming along
> *


ITS GOING GOOD I GOT EVERYTHING FOR THE CAR. JUST STARTN SENDN MY UNDER CARRIGE TO GET CHROME LIL BY LIL. AND SAVE FOR MONEY FOR PAINT.. :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 10 2011, 02:21 PM~20523800
> *ITS GOING GOOD I GOT EVERYTHING FOR THE CAR. JUST STARTN SENDN MY UNDER CARRIGE TO GET CHROME LIL BY LIL. AND SAVE FOR MONEY FOR PAINT..  :biggrin:
> *


Cool cool..so where do you send it for chrome and how much does it usally cost?


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD EVERYONE!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 9 2011, 06:31 PM~20517284
> *man i talked to you on thursday via text
> am working on it i dont want to send you a frame that has to have a gal of bondo on it or anything like that  i also had to remake one of the sissy bars cuz one is nowhere to be found  i understnd that you are on a time limit but  you also want things done right
> *


I didn't get your text then..but you right bro I want it done right but if you can jus send it back this week I already paid the paint guy and I needa get it to him thanks


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wheres everyone.???!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD EVERYONE!!!....IM GOING TO SIGN UP FOR COLLEGE TOMORROW!!!...CANT WAIT TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2011, 07:59 PM~20533700
> *WUZ GOOD EVERYONE!!!....IM GOING TO SIGN UP FOR COLLEGE TOMORROW!!!...CANT WAIT TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL!
> *


goodluck bro..wish I could do that too!! What you going for?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 11 2011, 07:57 PM~20533684
> *Wheres everyone.???!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: what you up to?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 08:14 PM~20533827
> *goodluck bro..wish I could do that too!! What you going for?
> *


IDK YET...IM STILL DEBATING!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2011, 08:26 PM~20533935
> *IDK YET...IM STILL DEBATING!!
> *


Machinest...make some nice bike parts!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 08:31 PM~20533982
> *Machinest...make some nice bike parts!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA THAT WOULD B TIGHT!!!...I REALLY NEED TO FIND OUT WUT I WANNA DO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 10 2011, 02:47 PM~20523929
> *Cool cool..so where do you send it for chrome and how much does it usally cost?
> *


im going with some chrome guy down my st he does good work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

wat up i.e , idaho, co, new mexico , 805


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2011, 08:40 PM~20534059
> *HAHA THAT WOULD B TIGHT!!!...I REALLY NEED TO FIND OUT WUT I WANNA DO!
> *


IM ON YOUR SIDE ON THIS ONE. I STILL CN'T DECIDE EITHER.


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2011, 08:55 PM~20534214
> *im going with some chrome guy down my st he does good  work
> *


Nice you gpt the hook up... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 11 2011, 09:06 PM~20534312
> *IM ON YOUR SIDE ON THIS ONE. I STILL CN'T DECIDE EITHER.
> 
> *


IT SUCKS BRO!!>..I ALREADY LET A YEAR PASS...I NEED TO GET BACK ON TRACK


----------



## dee_5o5

You guys are lucky going back to school...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 09:17 PM~20534406
> *You guys are lucky going back to school...
> *


HAHA U CAN STILL GO BACK TO SKOOL BRO!!!....


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20534420
> *HAHA U CAN STILL GO BACK TO SKOOL BRO!!!....
> *


Yeah I can my lady in school now maybe when she done... :dunno: its just hard cuz I need to work for the family...oh and the bikes!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2011, 09:15 PM~20534381
> *IT SUCKS BRO!!>..I ALREADY LET A YEAR PASS...I NEED TO GET BACK ON TRACK
> *


I JUST TOOK A SEMESTER OFF. BUT I WANT TO GO TO COLLEGE KNOWING WHAT I WANT TO BE NOT JUST TAKE COURSE CLASSES AGAIN. 
SO FAR ITS COMPUTER BUSINESS OR RETAIL.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 09:30 PM~20534538
> *Yeah I can my lady in school now maybe when she done... :dunno: its just hard cuz I need to work for the family...oh and the bikes!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA JUST KEEP UP BRO N DO WUT U THINK IS RITE FOR U N UR FAM!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 11 2011, 09:36 PM~20534596
> *I JUST TOOK A SEMESTER OFF. BUT I WANT TO GO TO COLLEGE KNOWING WHAT I WANT TO BE NOT JUST TAKE COURSE CLASSES AGAIN.
> SO FAR ITS COMPUTER BUSINESS OR RETAIL.
> *


HOW WAS IT???....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2011, 09:42 PM~20534660
> *HOW WAS IT???....
> *


Computers is mostly flyers brochures postcards all that stuff not really big.
retail is mostly business.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 11 2011, 09:48 PM~20534712
> *Computers is mostly flyers brochures postcards all that stuff not really big.
> retail is mostly business.
> *


COMPUTERS SEEMS KINDA FUN!....I LIKE ART


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 11 2011, 08:16 PM~20533850
> *:wave: what you up to?
> *


Nuthing just came back from buying this gold bumper....
Now i can put my plaque up


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2011, 08:59 PM~20534256
> *wat  up i.e , idaho, co, new mexico , 805
> *


Wats gewd


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2011, 08:59 PM~20534256
> *wat  up i.e , idaho, co, new mexico , 805
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Est.1979

any pics of the club bikes?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by luckcharm818_@May 11 2011, 10:54 PM~20535166
> *what's up GOODTIMERS
> *


WUTS GOOD BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 12 2011, 09:14 AM~20537078
> *any pics of the club bikes?
> *


WE POSTED THEM UP A WHILE AGO...TRY TO GO A FEW PAGES BACK


----------



## Fleetangel

checking in from college!!...not in yet bu soon will be a college student!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Checking from finally screwing my plaque on my bike.!!!!!
Im ready for Socios show.!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 08:32 PM~20541828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big pimpin


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2011, 08:59 PM~20534256
> *wat  up i.e , co, new mexico , 805
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 08:32 PM~20541828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20541870
> *big pimpin
> *


Hahaha yup....
And we might be going to the socios show this month.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 08:39 PM~20541898
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 09:26 PM~20542417
> *CLEAN!
> *


Thanks g...


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

you should go ray post to be a good show 

sup fleet you send any other pics? my phone been working when it wants


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 09:37 PM~20542539
> *you should go ray post to be a good show
> 
> sup fleet you send any other pics? my phone been working when it wants
> *


NOT TODAY BRO!!...I WAS BUSY WITH SCHOOL ENROLLMENT!!..


----------



## Fleetangel

MY FAV SO FAR!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 09:37 PM~20542539
> *you should go ray post to be a good show
> 
> sup fleet you send any other pics? my phone been working when it wants
> *


My parents were talking bout renting a truck and all that so im think we might be going.???


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

you get in fleet what you taking ? 
and post my fav pic 


ray that be cool


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:41 PM~20542574
> *MY FAV SO FAR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice asss :biggrin:  q-vo good times :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 09:34 PM~20542503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the best.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 09:52 PM~20542681
> *you get in fleet what you taking ?
> and post my fav pic
> ray that be cool
> *


EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD SO FAR!!...THEYLL TELL ME ON MONDAY!!!...HOLD UP A SEC


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 09:52 PM~20542681
> *you get in fleet what you taking ?
> and post my fav pic
> ray that be cool
> *


Yea so yu going.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2011, 09:52 PM~20542682
> *nice asss  :biggrin:   q-vo good times  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD MEXICO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 09:52 PM~20542684
> *This is the best.!!!!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 09:53 PM~20542690
> *Yea so yu going.???
> *


 :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Nah my gurl is still the best....


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 09:56 PM~20542710
> *:thumbsdown:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Oh really why.???
That sucks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 09:56 PM~20542713
> *Nah my gurl is still the best....
> *


HOLD UP I STILL GOT MORE!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 09:54 PM~20542702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:54 PM~20542697
> *WUZ GOOD MEXICO!
> *


we did the hardline for the hydros :biggrin: we are thinking to use my dad's old adel dump on the system :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 09:57 PM~20542722
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


HOPE UR GIRL DOESNT PASS THROUGH THE TOPIC OR WE'LL SEE NO MORE LESSTIME!!!LOL :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 09:57 PM~20542716
> *Oh really why.???
> That sucks
> *


few things most of it the bikes are not ready


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2011, 09:58 PM~20542730
> *we did the hardline for the hydros  :biggrin: we are thinking to use my dad's old adel dump on the system  :biggrin:
> *


FIRME!!!...WUT BRAND IS IT?


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 09:58 PM~20542731
> *HOPE UR GIRL DOESNT PASS THROUGH THE TOPIC OR WE'LL SEE NO MORE LESSTIME!!!LOL :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

cant top jynx she the snapple in the tea


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 09:58 PM~20542733
> *few things most of it the bikes are not ready
> *


Aw man that sucks...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 10:01 PM~20542759
> *cant top jynx she the snapple in the tea
> *


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 09:57 PM~20542720
> *HOLD UP I STILL GOT MORE!!!
> *


Hahahaha okay.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:04 PM~20542781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey how much did yu pay for that seat.???


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 10:05 PM~20542796
> *Hey how much did yu pay for that seat.???
> *


LIKE 30 BUCKS I THINK


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 09:58 PM~20542731
> *HOPE UR GIRL DOESNT PASS THROUGH THE TOPIC OR WE'LL SEE NO MORE LESSTIME!!!LOL :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20542807
> *LIKE 30 BUCKS I THINK
> *


Really.???!!!!
From where.?!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 10:07 PM~20542814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not funnie lol 


but on the real she like most girls i like so thats kind a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 10:09 PM~20542840
> *not funnie lol
> but on the real she like most girls i like so thats kind a good thing  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lesstime

am off to bed i been up sence 5 am


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 10:09 PM~20542840
> *not funnie lol
> but on the real she like most girls i like so thats kind a good thing  :biggrin:
> *


Yea i guess thats sorta gewd.!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 10:12 PM~20542882
> *am off to bed i been up sence 5 am
> *


Gewdnite sparky


----------



## lesstime

night oh before i go here the boy having fun on the 1966 schwinn we just got when i was hard at work on orange's stuff


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 10:19 PM~20542981
> *night oh before i go here the boy having fun on the 1966 schwinn we just got when i was hard at work on orange's stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FULLTIMER HAVE A GNITE!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 10:19 PM~20542981
> *night oh before i go here the boy having fun on the 1966 schwinn we just got when i was hard at work on orange's stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking gewd.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20542807
> *LIKE 30 BUCKS I THINK
> *


From who.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 10:50 PM~20543322
> *From who.???
> *


SOME GUY FROM THE 818


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:51 PM~20543333
> *SOME GUY FROM THE 818
> *


He made it or yu bought it like that.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 10:53 PM~20543350
> *He made it or yu bought it like that.???
> *


HE MADE IT FOR ME...WNEDY GAVE ME THE HOOK UP


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 11:45 PM~20543284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD TIMES YUMA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2011, 10:54 PM~20543357
> *GOOD TIMES YUMA
> *


HMMM LOS CONOCES LOKO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:54 PM~20543356
> *HE MADE IT FOR ME...WNEDY GAVE ME THE HOOK UP
> *


Damn thats a gewd deal....
I need a new seat.!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 12 2011, 10:56 PM~20543379
> *Damn thats a gewd deal....
> I need a new seat.!
> *


HELL YEAH!!...IMA TRY TO GET A HOLD OF HIM!....ILL HIT U UP


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:57 PM~20543387
> *HELL YEAH!!...IMA TRY TO GET A HOLD OF HIM!....ILL HIT U UP
> *


Plz do....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 11:56 PM~20543374
> *HMMM LOS CONOCES LOKO!
> *


NO  NOMAS HE VISTO SUS BIKES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2011, 10:58 PM~20543395
> *NO    NOMAS HE VISTO SUS BIKES
> *


QUE HACES LOKO?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2011, 12:02 AM~20543426
> *QUE HACES LOKO?
> *


MIRANDO UNAS PARTES QUE NECESITO PARA UN 1965 MUSTANG


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2011, 11:06 PM~20543453
> *MIRANDO UNAS PARTES QUE NECESITO PARA UN 1965 MUSTANG
> *


FIRME!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2011, 12:09 AM~20543473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2011, 11:14 PM~20543494
> *NICE
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 1WIKD79

[/quote]


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 06:52 PM~20541057
> *checking in from college!!...not in yet bu soon will be a college student!!!!
> *


THATS WAS UP FLEET MAD PROPS GTIMER.EDUCATION IS THE KEY MY BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 13 2011, 01:41 PM~20546725
> *THATS WAS UP FLEET MAD PROPS GTIMER.EDUCATION IS THE KEY MY BROTHER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro!!!...gotta make my dreams come true!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

Cheking in heading to Arizona. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 05:50 AM~20550671
> *Cheking in heading to Arizona.  :biggrin:
> *


Have a safe trip.!!!!
Goodluck and bring home the gold.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 05:50 AM~20550671
> *Cheking in heading to Arizona.  :biggrin:
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 14 2011, 09:18 AM~20551264
> *Have a safe trip.!!!!
> Goodluck and bring home the gold.!!!
> *


Thankes


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 14 2011, 10:27 AM~20551509
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!...GOOD LUCK!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 10:41 AM~20551572
> *Thanks
> *


TAKE A LOT OF PICS!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 14 2011, 11:42 AM~20551812
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...
> *


Wats gewd....
Yu coming to our cruise night tonight.???


----------



## Fleetangel

3rd Annual El Concilio Car & Cycle Show
Indoors & Outdoors

Sunday, May 22, 2011 - 10:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M.
Ventura County Fairgrounds 10 Harbor Blvd. Ventura, CA 93001

Move-In: Saturday – 10 am to 7 pm; Sunday – 5 am to 9:30 am

ALL CARS AND CLUBS WELCOME
Customs, Lowriders, Street Rods, Euros, Imports, Muscle Cars, Trucks, SUVs, VWs, Motorcycles, Bicycles

$10 Adult Admission; $5 –Ages 6-12 w/school ID; Ages 5 & Under FREE

CASH MONEY & TROPHIES IN 6 Categories:
Best of Show, Best Paint, Best Motorcycle, Best Bicycle,
Best Club Participation and Furthest Traveled

1st, 2nd, & 3rd Place Trophies

FOOD/BEER, VENDORS, LIVE MUSIC, DJs, TROPHIES, FAMILY FUN, KIDS RIDE AREA 

Registration Fee – Cars/Trucks: Pre-Registration $30 until May1, $35 after that date
Motorcycles: Pre-Registration $20 until May1, $25 after that date
Bicycles: Pre-Registration $15 until May1, $20 after that date

Pre-Register Online: http://www.elconcilioventura.org
Registration Info: Ralph [email protected]

For Vendor info: Art Cardiel @ 805-231-7709

For Car Show info or Sponsorship:
Jess Gutierrez @ 805-822-9050
Ralph Durazo @ 805-797-9427
[email protected]


(The El Concilio Car Show was formerly named the California Car and Cycle Show)

The 2009 and 2010 El Concilio Car Shows averaged 10,000 attendees and 850 Cars & Trucks
Entries were from 95 California cities
64 Car Clubs were represented

El Concilio Family Services 301 So. “C” Street, Oxnard, CA 93030

ALL PROCEEDS TO BENEFIT EL CONCILIO FAMILY SERVICES – A NON-PROFIT ORGANIZATION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 14 2011, 12:29 PM~20552047
> *Wats gewd....
> Yu coming to our cruise night tonight.???
> *


yea ill go g. ur takn ur bike.


----------



## David Cervantes

The cervantes fam. Representing Good times in Arizona. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 07:28 PM~20553612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cervantes fam. Representing Good times in Arizona. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


GT UP!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 14 2011, 02:00 PM~20552337
> *yea ill go g. ur takn ur bike.
> *


Yea we had 5 bikes there...
Where were yu.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 07:28 PM~20553612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cervantes fam. Representing Good times in Arizona. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


The bikes lookin hella sick.!!!!
Good luck again...
And have fun


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 08:28 PM~20553612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cervantes fam. Representing Good times in Arizona. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


nice trikes  good luck at the show


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo fleetangel :wave: :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

Thanked everyone for the coments GT up.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 07:28 PM~20553612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cervantes fam. Representing Good times in Arizona. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


looks real GOOD bro


----------



## lesstime

well i had the cuz for the last week or so and i got him working


























so i been talking to him and we are going to get him going on the bike's 
hope to be GT Fam also :happysad: 


he also wanted me to say the frame still has 2 more mods before body work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 15 2011, 12:19 AM~20555362
> *q-vo fleetangel  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUZ GOOD CUZZZ....QUE HACIENDO?>


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 15 2011, 09:56 AM~20556483
> *
> well i had the cuz for the last week or so and i got him working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i been talking to him and we are going to get him going on the bike's
> hope to be GT Fam also :happysad:
> he also wanted me to say the frame still has 2 more mods before body work
> *


Looking good homie


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 15 2011, 09:56 AM~20556483
> *well i had the cuz for the last week or so and i got him working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i been talking to him and we are going to get him going on the bike's
> hope to be GT Fam also :happysad:
> he also wanted me to say the frame still has 2 more mods before body work
> *


NICE WORK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys ill tell him you said
it as funnie he was so scared of the torch lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 14 2011, 07:28 PM~20553612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cervantes fam. Representing Good times in Arizona. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


damn the blue bike came out clean ..u guys look good out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 15 2011, 09:56 AM~20556483
> *well i had the cuz for the last week or so and i got him working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i been talking to him and we are going to get him going on the bike's
> hope to be GT Fam also :happysad:
> he also wanted me to say the frame still has 2 more mods before body work
> *


keep pushn gt bike looks good


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2011, 11:08 AM~20556531
> *WUZ GOOD CUZZZ....QUE HACIENDO?>
> *


descansando primo  me duele la la mano de hacer engraving dos dias seguidos y lo malo es que todavia no termino :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 15 2011, 01:25 PM~20557415
> *descansando primo   me duele la la mano de hacer engraving dos dias seguidos y lo malo es que todavia no termino  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANDAS PERRO!!!!....SE MIRA K ES UN CHINGO DE PACIENCIA


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2011, 03:12 PM~20557586
> *ANDAS PERRO!!!!....SE MIRA K ES UN CHINGO DE PACIENCIA
> *


si carnal el viernes empece a hacer la parte de abajo de las letras con todo los puntitos ve avente como 3 horas


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 15 2011, 02:25 PM~20557645
> *si carnal el viernes empece a hacer la parte de abajo de las letras con todo los puntitos ve avente como 3 horas
> *


NO MAMES...YO ME DESESPERO ACIENDO TATTOOS!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2011, 03:26 PM~20557655
> *NO MAMES...YO ME DESESPERO ACIENDO TATTOOS!!!
> *


si es desesperante y tardado pero de alli sale la feria para arreglar mi bikla :biggrin:  que maquina usas para hacer tattoos


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 15 2011, 03:02 PM~20557779
> *si es desesperante y tardado pero de alli sale la feria para arreglar mi bikla  :biggrin:   que maquina usas para hacer tattoos
> *


FUCK NO SE LA MARCA...ME COMPRE UN KIT COMPLETO....PERO ME QUIERO COMPRAR UNA STEALTH CLASSIC


----------



## David Cervantes

Heading home we did good. GOOD TIMES FAMILY


----------



## David Cervantes

Did good placed 1st. On the green one and blue 3rd. We brot home the gold Good Times.











Going to load up videos on you tube later.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 15 2011, 12:12 AM~20555330
> *Yea we had 5 bikes there...
> Where were yu.???
> *


I WAS GOING TO GO BUT HAD FAMILY PROBLEMS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 06:38 PM~20558917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did good placed 1st. On the green one and blue 3rd. We brot home the gold Good Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to load up videos on you tube later.
> *


CONGRATS TO U AND UR FAMILY BROTHER UR BIKES R LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE PUTTN IT DOWN STATE TO STATE...... HAVE SAFE TRIP GOING BACK HOME..


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2011, 06:49 PM~20558983
> *CONGRATS TO U AND UR FAMILY BROTHER UR BIKES R LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE PUTTN IT DOWN STATE TO STATE...... HAVE SAFE TRIP GOING BACK HOME..
> *



Thanked. Sucked u could int make it.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 06:38 PM~20558917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did good placed 1st. On the green one and blue 3rd. We brot home the gold Good Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to load up videos on you tube later.
> *


CONGRATZ BRO!!!...VERY WELL DESERVED!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 06:32 PM~20558891
> *Heading home we did good. GOOD TIMES FAMILY
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 07:38 PM~20558917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did good placed 1st. On the green one and blue 3rd. We brot home the gold Good Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to load up videos on you tube later.
> *


congratulations


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2011, 07:08 PM~20559112
> *CONGRATZ BRO!!!...VERY WELL DESERVED!
> *


Thanked


----------



## 55800

Wats GOOD fam


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 15 2011, 07:48 PM~20559372
> *Wats GOOD fam
> *


Q-VO


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2011, 07:50 PM~20559387
> *Q-VO
> *


Wad up homie what's good bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 15 2011, 07:54 PM~20559424
> *Wad up homie what's good bro
> *


NOT MUCH...JUST AT HOME SICK...WBU?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2011, 08:01 PM~20559504
> *NOT MUCH...JUST AT HOME SICK...WBU?
> *


Damn that suck man..n nun much jus cleanin up this lil baseball bat I got for my bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 15 2011, 08:08 PM~20559558
> *Damn that suck man..n nun much jus cleanin up this lil baseball bat I got for my bike
> *


COOL COOL!....IS IT A WOOD BAT?


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2011, 08:09 PM~20559569
> *COOL COOL!....IS IT A WOOD BAT?
> *


Ya its wood..I had to take off the base ball team off it but it should be coo now..idk if ima leave it the way it is or lay kandy over it


----------



## David Cervantes

David got car sick. And he could int find a plase to throw up..


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 08:24 PM~20559704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David got car sick. And he could int find a plase to throw up..
> *


That just looks delicious thanks for sharing ! :barf:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 08:24 PM~20559704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David got car sick. And he could int find a plase to throw up..
> *



 :wow: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 15 2011, 08:14 PM~20559601
> *Ya its wood..I had to take off the base ball team off it but it should be coo now..idk if ima leave it the way it is or lay kandy over it
> *


U SHOULD GET SOME ENGRAVING ON IT...N JUST PUT SOME CLEAR


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 06:38 PM~20558917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did good placed 1st. On the green one and blue 3rd. We brot home the gold Good Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to load up videos on you tube later.
> *


CONGRATS .....


----------



## Clown Confusion

eww opps i farted


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

congrats fam 

david that sick didnt have to show a pic nazty lol


orange i for got you box ill try to hit fedex after work if not ill put in the car for tomorrow my bad


----------



## lesstime

new updates coming the end of the month 

if any of you want a 12inch bike that being built for myself let me know its going to go up for sale but no one has seen it but 3 people


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 03:09 PM~20564469
> *new updates coming the end of the month
> 
> if any of you want a 12inch bike that being built for myself let me know its going to go up for sale but no one has seen it but 3 people
> *


Is it the one u sent me pic of


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 16 2011, 03:10 PM~20564483
> *Is it the one u sent me pic of
> *


do you still have the pic send it back to me it might be :happysad: 
i know two of the viewers are in the GT :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 03:15 PM~20564520
> *do you still have the pic send it back to me it might be  :happysad:
> i know two of the viewers are in the GT  :biggrin:
> *


Na man I don't got the pic anymore but is it the one u said u been workin on 4 years or sumthin :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

was ther any color on it? anywhere? you might be the 4th veiwer then and thats it no thers have seen promise


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 03:21 PM~20564569
> *was ther any color on it? anywhere? you might be the 4th veiwer then and thats it no thers have seen promise
> *


To be honest from what I remember I think it did have some paint but shyt its been so long


----------



## lesstime

ok ill call you the half viewer cuz you dont member lol


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 03:27 PM~20564615
> *ok ill call you the half viewer cuz you dont member lol
> *


Lol haha ....so u gunna make fed ex today? Or tomarrow


----------



## lesstime

am going to try to have my wife do it on the way to school tonight if she cant ill do it from work tomorrow for sure


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 03:35 PM~20564687
> *am going to try to have my wife do it on the way to school tonight  if she cant ill do it from work tomorrow for sure
> *


Coo jus keep me updated on it and a trackin # I 4 got u have to take out ur parts n put in the fender


----------



## lesstime

yep told the wife to do that all ready 
and as soon as i get the number ill let you know


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 15 2011, 06:38 PM~20558917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did good placed 1st. On the green one and blue 3rd. We brot home the gold Good Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to load up videos on you tube later.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 03:39 PM~20564718
> *yep told the wife to do that all ready
> and as soon as i get the number ill let you know
> *


hey wuts good bro!...sorry i couldnt send u pics...im still fucked up n its cold as fuck outside...  :420:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 03:39 PM~20564718
> *yep told the wife to do that all ready
> and as soon as i get the number ill let you know
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 16 2011, 09:41 PM~20567975
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q-VO!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2011, 10:45 PM~20568004
> *Q-VO!!!
> *


aqui haciendo unos designs para los forks :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 16 2011, 09:52 PM~20568067
> *aqui haciendo unos designs para los forks  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE...YO YA MEVOY A DORMIR....TENGO UN CHINGO DE HUEVA


----------



## Fleetangel

VC RIDERS INVITES U TO COME REPRESENT WITH US

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ent&eventid=710


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## Fleetangel

gt up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CONGRATS DAVID GT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 18 2011, 06:16 AM~20576797
> *CONGRATS DAVID GT UP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUTZ GOOD TX


----------



## Fleetangel

DAVID ON THE ROAD


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 06:08 PM~20580764
> *DAVID ON THE ROAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 05:02 PM~20580719
> *WUTZ GOOD TX
> *



WAS GOOD FLEET WE DOING OK JUST SOME FEW BUMPS ON MY ROAD WITH THE FAM.BUT OTHER THEN THAT JUST CANT WAIT FOR SUMMER TO PUT IN OVERTIME TO THE FULLEST AT WORK.YOU WHAT THAT MEANS SHIT LOADS OF PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 05:08 PM~20580764
> *DAVID ON THE ROAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: FULLTIMEING RIGHT THERE.PROPS DAVID :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 05:08 PM~20580764
> *DAVID ON THE ROAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT SOME VIDIOS UP ON YOUTUB FROME THE LOWRIDER SHOW BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO POUSTEM ON LAY IT LOW    HELLP


----------



## lesstime

taking T4's pixie apart


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 18 2011, 05:25 PM~20580886
> *WAS GOOD FLEET WE DOING OK JUST SOME FEW BUMPS ON MY ROAD WITH THE FAM.BUT OTHER THEN THAT JUST CANT WAIT FOR SUMMER TO PUT IN OVERTIME TO THE FULLEST AT WORK.YOU WHAT THAT MEANS SHIT LOADS OF PARTS :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD...IMA B GETTING TWO WEEKS OFF WORK..SO IMA SPEND IT ON THE BIKES FOR SURE...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 07:58 PM~20581980
> *taking T4's pixie apart
> *


WHY????


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:  :wow:


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 08:37 PM~20582306
> *THATS GOOD...IMA B GETTING TWO WEEKS OFF WORK..SO IMA SPEND IT ON THE BIKES FOR SURE...
> *


sweet full timein 
that sucks dont sleep in tomuch


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 18 2011, 07:44 PM~20581904
> *I GOT SOME VIDIOS UP ON YOUTUB FROME THE LOWRIDER SHOW BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO POUSTEM ON LAY IT LOW      HELLP
> *


SEND ME THE NAMES!!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 08:39 PM~20582324
> *WHY????
> *


update?????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2011, 05:11 PM~20580777
> *nice
> *


QUE ONDA


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 08:40 PM~20582334
> *:biggrin:    :wow:
> sweet full timein
> that sucks dont sleep in tomuch
> *


I REALLY NEED THAT BREAK SO I CAN WORK ON THE BIKES....


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 08:42 PM~20582358
> *update?????
> *


NO YET.... :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

thats why T4's bike is coming a part lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20582416
> *thats why T4's bike is coming a part lol
> *


huh???


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 09:42 PM~20582361
> *QUE ONDA
> *


limpiando mi bike :biggrin: ya casi tengo listos los hydros :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

i said i was pulling T4's pixie apart 
you aske why 
i said updates


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2011, 08:57 PM~20582506
> *limpiando mi bike  :biggrin: ya casi tengo listos los hydros  :biggrin:
> *


chingon!!!...ya saque la forma para mi caja para el trike!!...la proxima semana la voy a empesar


----------



## 55800

You get the pic of them hadle bars lesstime?wats good to the rest of the fam been puttin in a lot of work on the co chap ....updates from all 11 bikes up real soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 18 2011, 09:05 PM~20582599
> *You get the pic of them hadle bars lesstime?wats good to the rest of the fam been puttin in a lot of work on the co chap ....updates from all 11 bikes up real soon
> *


11 bikes?????? :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 10:04 PM~20582592
> *chingon!!!...ya saque la forma para mi caja para el trike!!...la proxima semana la voy a empesar
> *


orale  estoy haciendo unos designs de los forks para mi bike se los quiero mandar a TonyO para ver si me los puede hacer


----------



## lesstime

yes orange i got the pic they look sic 
fount the chain and got that to fit befor tear down 








some people asked what the holes are for on top of the sissy bar here a little pic so they understand a little better hope to get the GOODTIMES soon


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2011, 09:12 PM~20582691
> *orale   estoy haciendo unos designs de los forks para mi bike se los quiero mandar a TonyO para ver si me los puede hacer
> *


ta firme!!...i cant wait to see ur bike!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:12 PM~20582695
> *yes orange i got the pic they look sic
> fount the chain and got that to fit befor tear down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people asked what the holes are for on top of the sissy bar here a little pic so they understand a little better hope to get the GOODTIMES soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sickkkkkkk


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 09:07 PM~20582625
> *11 bikes?????? :wow:
> *


One 12in,two 16in,seven20in, one 24in :biggrin: if all goes right 1 taylor tot n a couple pedal cars we deep this year


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 18 2011, 09:17 PM~20582738
> *One 12in,two 16in,seven20in, one 24in :biggrin: if all goes right 1 taylor tot n a couple pedal cars we deep this year
> *


firme!!!...r u guys going to the colorado super show???


----------



## lesstime

so mi cuz will be here tomorrow to work on his bike some more he spent the week with mi pops,cuz is hoping to get al metal work done this week end if he does am going to talk to the painter at mi work see if they cant paint it for hime with some left over paint from a boat they are going to do


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:12 PM~20582695
> *yes orange i got the pic they look sic
> *


Thanks bro can't wait to put em on


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 18 2011, 09:17 PM~20582738
> *One 12in,two 16in,seven20in, one 24in :biggrin: if all goes right 1 taylor tot n a couple pedal cars we deep this year
> *


nice almost like my garage :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20582756
> *Thanks bro can't wait to put em on
> *


it going to look sic on there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20582754
> *so mi cuz will be here tomorrow to work on his bike some more he spent the week with mi pops,cuz is hoping to get al metal work done this week end  if he does am going to talk to the painter at mi work see if they cant paint it for hime with some left over paint from a boat they are going to do
> *


show him some pics of bikes so he can get some motivation!


----------



## lesstime

he has it but he was hanging with the wrong people and got cought up in the mix so now mi pops and i get to put him in the right path we hope and bikes is one good path if you ask me


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:31 PM~20582867
> *he has it but he was hanging with the wrong people and got cought up in the mix so now mi pops and i get to put him in the right path we hope and bikes is one good path if you ask me
> *


thats good!!..i tried to put my cousin in the rite path too but he decided the gang life n now hes locked up!!........


----------



## lesstime

thats where mi cuz was heading but we took care of that


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:34 PM~20582899
> *thats where mi cuz was heading but we took care of that
> *


thats good!!!....help him a lot!!!...im pretty sure he'll like it...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 10:14 PM~20582713
> *ta firme!!...i cant wait to see ur bike!!
> *


you need to wait a little more time primo :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2011, 09:45 PM~20583012
> *you need to wait a little more time primo  :biggrin:
> *


chales!!!!... no hay pedo take ur time!!...tiene k salir chingona!!!


----------



## lesstime

for sure 


GOODTIMES


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:48 PM~20583027
> *for sure
> GOODTIMES
> *


ALL DAY BROTHA!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

i need to get a hold of Sr. soon for shirts and plauqe


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:53 PM~20583079
> *i need to get a hold of Sr. soon for shirts and plauqe
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## lesstime

i owe you tire fleet??????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 09:56 PM~20583100
> *i owe you  tire fleet??????
> *


HMMM REMEMBER I SENT U SOME$$$ FOR 3 TIRES N THE BOLT THAT GOES ON THE FORK???


----------



## lesstime

was it pay pal??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 10:04 PM~20583116
> *was it pay pal??
> *


YES...REMEMBER I OWE U 5 DLS!!!LOL


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 10:05 PM~20583123
> *YES...REMEMBER I OWE U 5 DLS!!!LOL
> *


my bad i do owe you ill get them out asap sorry :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2011, 10:09 PM~20583150
> *my bad  i do owe you ill get them out asap  sorry :happysad:
> *


HAHA ITS ALL GOOD BRO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 10:46 PM~20583019
> *chales!!!!... no hay pedo take ur time!!...tiene k salir chingona!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20582753
> *firme!!!...r u guys going to the colorado super show???
> *


hell ya bro we will be there


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 18 2011, 09:17 PM~20582738
> *One 12in,two 16in,seven20in, one 24in :biggrin: if all goes right 1 taylor tot n a couple pedal cars we deep this year
> *


JUST ADDED A PIXIE TODAY :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 19 2011, 12:12 PM~20586213
> *hell ya bro we will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 19 2011, 03:21 PM~20587500
> *JUST ADDED A PIXIE TODAY :wow:
> *


pics???


----------



## dee_5o5

What up guys?


----------



## lesstime

sup dee


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 04:47 PM~20588048
> *What up guys?
> *


SUP!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 04:49 PM~20588051
> *SUP!
> *


Nothing really..just took the bikes apart and cleaned them..you?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 04:48 PM~20588050
> *sup dee
> *


What up bro..I'm just getting my bikes ready for a show this weekn..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 04:50 PM~20588057
> *Nothing really..just took the bikes apart and cleaned them..you?
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK....TIME TO CLEAN THE ROOM!!


----------



## lesstime

cool good luck


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD LESS


----------



## lesstime

chit just got home from work also trying to plan tomorrow lot of driving that going to happen getting tool and supplys to hold me over the next few weeks theres going to be a large amount of work going out of the woodworks from me


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 04:52 PM~20588067
> *JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK....TIME TO CLEAN THE ROOM!!
> *


  so you get started on school yet?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 04:52 PM~20588068
> *cool good luck
> *


Thanks bro going to need it..been getting baf luck at shows..lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 04:54 PM~20588081
> *chit just got home from work also trying to plan tomorrow lot of driving that going to happen getting tool and supplys to hold me over the next few weeks theres going to be a large amount of work going out of the woodworks from me
> *


THATS GOOD BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 04:56 PM~20588093
> * so you get started on school yet?
> *


ON AUGUST FOR THE FALL SEMESTER!


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo fleetangel :wave: :wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 05:01 PM~20588125
> *ON AUGUST FOR THE FALL SEMESTER!
> *


Nice you got me thinking bout school too, mite look into it when my laddy get done with her school..


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 19 2011, 05:02 PM~20588128
> *q-vo fleetangel  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA LOKO...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 05:03 PM~20588142
> *Nice you got me thinking bout school too, mite look into it when my laddy get done with her school..
> *


U SHOULD BRO!!...ITS NEVER TOO LATE


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 06:04 PM~20588147
> *QUE ONDA LOKO...
> *


aqui encabronado :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 19 2011, 05:10 PM~20588190
> *aqui encabronado  :angry:
> *


QUE TE ISO LA VIEJA?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 06:14 PM~20588213
> *QUE TE ISO LA VIEJA?
> *


que no me hizo :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 04:45 PM~20588035
> *pics???
> *


ElSpock painted it a couple months back


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 19 2011, 07:50 PM~20589432
> *ElSpock painted it a couple months back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLOR!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 05:05 PM~20588157
> *U SHOULD BRO!!...ITS NEVER TOO LATE
> *


Yeah it is never to late....so what you been up to?


----------



## lesstime

i been lowering the front sence 630pm and its just about to turn 10


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 19 2011, 07:50 PM~20589432
> *ElSpock painted it a couple months back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 08:57 PM~20590041
> *Yeah it is never to late....so what you been up to?
> *


just cleaning...im having some family coming over from mexico...hbu?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:04 PM~20590124
> *just cleaning...im having some family coming over from mexico...hbu?
> *


Getting ready for bed....pry have to clean tomoro too, got family coming for the weekn too..you go to any shows yet?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 08:57 PM~20590044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been lowering the front sence 630pm and its just about to turn 10
> *


damn im loving it!


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet i wish the skirts fit thats one of the 1st things am going to make fit


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 09:09 PM~20590171
> *Getting ready for bed....pry have to clean tomoro too, got family coming for the weekn too..you go to any shows yet?
> *


im going to my fav show this sunday!>..but no trike....doing major upgrades to it....im takin my two cuzins bikes tho


----------



## LILVAGO84

QUICK QUESTION CAN I USE THESE HYDRO CYLINDER ON MY BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 09:16 PM~20590240
> *thanks fleet i wish the skirts fit  thats one of the 1st things am going to make fit
> *


it needs some white walls!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LILVAGO84_@May 19 2011, 09:23 PM~20590322
> *QUICK QUESTION CAN I USE THESE HYDRO CYLINDER ON MY BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does it measure???


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LILVAGO84_@May 19 2011, 09:23 PM~20590322
> *QUICK QUESTION CAN I USE THESE HYDRO CYLINDER ON MY BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you chould make them work yes 
it wont be good for trying to hop but to go up and down it will work nice you can do it one of 2 ways 
hook it up to a convertable pump that will power up and down 
hook up to reg car pump power up and weight down


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:26 PM~20590353
> *it needs some white walls!!!
> *


big time
am about to paint them on lol j/k


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:18 PM~20590274
> *im going to my fav show this sunday!>..but no trike....doing major upgrades to it....im takin my two cuzins bikes tho
> *


That's cool...what show is that?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 08:57 PM~20590044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been lowering the front sence 630pm and its just about to turn 10
> *


Looking good bro..where them rims you bought last time?


----------



## lesstime

sitting in the corner waiting for some to say the want them changed my mind


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 09:30 PM~20590381
> *That's cool...what show is that?
> *


its a local car show but it gets down!!!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 09:35 PM~20590428
> *sitting in the corner waiting for some to say the want them changed my mind
> *


Oh yeah..why, you going for original look?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:37 PM~20590446
> *its a local car show but it gets down!!!
> *


Cool...that's what I'm doing this weekn too..never been to it but from what everyone saying sound like going be a good show..


----------



## lesstime

no more of a kustom kinda like this but no flames


----------



## LILVAGO84

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:27 PM~20590360
> *how much does it measure???
> *


HOUSING 71/4''
OPEN 13 1/2''


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 09:40 PM~20590469
> *Cool...that's what I'm doing this weekn too..never been to it but from what everyone saying sound like going be a good show..
> *


good luck g!!!...take pics n recruit!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by LILVAGO84_@May 19 2011, 09:42 PM~20590477
> *HOUSING 71/4''
> OPEN 13 1/2''
> *


it will work!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 09:42 PM~20590476
> *no more of a kustom kinda like this but no flames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LILVAGO84_@May 19 2011, 09:42 PM~20590477
> *HOUSING 71/4''
> OPEN 13 1/2''
> *


be good for smaller bike as for a 20inch youd have to make custome forks to make it lift to the right hight


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:45 PM~20590499
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:43 PM~20590481
> *good luck g!!!...take pics n recruit!
> *


Yeah all tru and get some pics..  I'm off to bed now guys..nice talking with you..


----------



## lesstime

nite dee


----------



## LILVAGO84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 09:45 PM~20590501
> *be good for smaller bike as for a 20inch youd have to make custome forks to make it lift to the right hight
> *


U GUYS KNOW WERE TO LOOK JUST TO GET AN IDEA


----------



## lesstime

theres a few topics about lowrider bike/trikes that have many diffrent ways to set up and there a lot of topics with custom forks or you can draw something up that you like and then make a templet out of cardbord or wood and go from there to make it work


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20590510
> *
> *


it needs the lowrider look!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20590514
> *Yeah all tru and get some pics..  I'm off to bed now guys..nice talking with you..
> *


gnite dee dogg


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by LILVAGO84_@May 19 2011, 09:49 PM~20590547
> *U GUYS KNOW WERE TO LOOK JUST TO GET AN IDEA
> *











heres paul Jr forks that he had made to fit the pro hopper cylds


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 09:52 PM~20590575
> *it needs the lowrider look!!
> *


a change of wheels and i chould be at any lowrider show :happysad:


----------



## lesstime

hay orange 
Commerce City, CO, United States 05/19/2011 11:01 P.M. Departure Scan


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 10:00 PM~20590634
> *a change of wheels and i chould be at any lowrider show  :happysad:
> *


candy paint!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 19 2011, 10:11 PM~20590718
> *candy paint!
> *


naw 
canies nice and all but am not a big fan of it


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 10:14 PM~20590742
> *naw
> canies nice and all but am not a big fan of it
> *


haha well no flat colors!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2011, 10:03 PM~20590653
> *hay orange
> Commerce City, CO, United States  05/19/2011 11:01 P.M. Departure Scan
> *


coo homie i cant even sleep haha gunna be lookin out 4 ups all day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 19 2011, 11:35 PM~20591191
> *coo homie i cant even sleep haha gunna be lookin out 4 ups all day!!! :biggrin:
> *


i know i do the same thing then they never come til the next day so dont watch for them cuz it like bad luck or som chit lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2011, 05:08 PM~20580764
> *DAVID ON THE ROAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIM AND HIS FAMILY ARE ROAD WARRIORS,, GT UP...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I HOPE EVERYBODY HAS GOOD WEEKN... MY BAD I HAVENT BEEN ON HERE FOR WHILE.. GOT ANY QUESTION U GOT MY CELL. AND WHO EVER HAS BABY MOMMA CELL DONT TEXT THAT ONE NO MORE.


----------



## lesstime

orange 
Delivered On: 
Friday, 05/20/2011 at 11:37 A.M


JR what phone is that i have 3 numbers for you some how not sure what ones to keep


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

where ya at GT ????


----------



## 55800

ay less my head sets dont fit my frame you still got the black ones??


----------



## lesstime

yes ill get them out to you asap


----------



## 1bumpercracker




----------



## lesstime

where o where is the Gt family


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TEXAS PUTTING IN SOME WORK.IM 50% DONE ON A TURN TABLE FOR TOMARROWS CAR SHOW NOTHING BIG JUST SIMPLE TO MAKE IT SPIN :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

VENTURA CHAPTER N 818 RIDERS CHAPTER WILL B PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE VENTURA CAR SHOW TOMORROW!!...ITS GONNA B A GOOD ONE!!


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 21 2011, 03:21 PM~20600032
> *VENTURA CHAPTER N 818 RIDERS CHAPTER WILL B PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE VENTURA CAR SHOW TOMORROW!!...ITS GONNA B A GOOD ONE!!
> *


que no se te olvide poner unas pics :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2011, 06:55 PM~20601069
> *que no se te olvide poner unas pics  :biggrin:
> *


for sure bro!!!...unas nalgotas!!!


----------



## lesstime

idaho putting in many hour this weekend 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=594749


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 21 2011, 07:31 PM~20601239
> *idaho putting in many hour this weekend
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=594749
> *


gt up!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 20 2011, 11:15 AM~20593556
> *HIM AND HIS FAMILY ARE ROAD WARRIORS,, GT UP...
> *



Thankes it means alot to our family. Good times 4 life :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 21 2011, 08:26 PM~20601486
> *Thankes it means alot to our family. Good times 4 life :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## dee_5o5

Took first at the show today... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 21 2011, 09:29 PM~20601836
> *Took first at the show today... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats dee!!!


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 21 2011, 09:29 PM~20601836
> *Took first at the show today... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I like that green bike it's clean...!


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 21 2011, 09:32 PM~20601864
> *congrats dee!!!
> *


Thanks bro..had fun there how did you do today?


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 21 2011, 09:37 PM~20601886
> *Nice I like that green bike it's clean...!
> *


Thanks bro..


----------



## 55800

> Took first at the show today... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> :wow: nice bikes bro...time to start prospecting


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 21 2011, 09:44 PM~20601925
> *Thanks bro..had fun there how did you do today?
> *


GOOD DOGG...WE WENT TO SET UP THE BIKES AT THE SHOW!!...CANT WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!!....A LOT OF COMP!!


----------



## lesstime

congrat dee 
good luck tomorrow fleet and who ever goes from GT

i just got done cleaning up been a long long day in the garage


----------



## lesstime

sup ray ???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2011, 12:38 AM~20602702
> *sup ray ???
> *


Wats gewd less


----------



## lesstime

just got eatting bout to hit the garage again


----------



## lesstime

two for the club 
middle is for sale


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2011, 10:50 AM~20603903
> *just got eatting bout to hit the garage again
> *


Kool kool...
The bikes are looking gewd man


----------



## lesstime

thanks eatting again and back to the garage hope i can get this one ready for filler by friday night


----------



## monte carlo rider

got my hydros yes finally


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@May 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20605798
> *got my hydros yes finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ist a convertible top pump


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@May 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20605798
> *got my hydros yes finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where they at.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2011, 01:28 PM~20604497
> *thanks eatting again and back to the garage hope i can get this one ready for filler by friday night
> *


Kool kool


----------



## -GT- RAY

How was the show fleet.??


----------



## lesstime

time to eat dinner then i need some sleep 
how was the show fleet?
nice pump RIDER is it all hooked up???


----------



## David Cervantes

I want to thanke 818 for showing soport. We did good I won best bike and first on both of our bikes jose won 2- and 3 ins special interested Alex from 818 to. Thanked ones sham.


----------



## lesstime

congrats fam


----------



## Fleetangel

THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!>..WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...IM TIRED!


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@May 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20605798
> *got my hydros yes finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just playing have my pump just need to get the cylinders and hook it up almost there


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20607216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thanke 818 for showing soport. We did good I won best bike and first on both of our bikes jose won 2- and 3 ins special interested Alex from 818 to. Thanked ones sham.
> *


Looks gewd guys.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 22 2011, 09:34 PM~20607359
> *Just playing have my pump just need to get the cylinders and hook it up almost there
> *


Looks gewd lil joe.!!!
I.E. Is killing it.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2011, 09:33 PM~20607344
> *THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!>..WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...IM TIRED!
> *


----------



## lesstime

whats good ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@May 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20605798
> *got my hydros yes finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT.. WHAT KIND CYCLINDERS U GET..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20607216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thanke 818 for showing soport. We did good I won best bike and first on both of our bikes jose won 2- and 3 ins special interested Alex from 818 to. Thanked ones sham.
> *


805 AND 818 LOOKS GOOD.. KEEP PUSHN...


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up claudia


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20607216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thanke 818 for showing soport. We did good I won best bike and first on both of our bikes jose won 2- and 3 ins special interested Alex from 818 to. Thanked ones sham.
> *


congrats to David & favi :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 22 2011, 10:54 AM~20603919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two for the club
> middle is for sale
> *


nice work bro!>!...thought i was gonna get u some pics but its gonna happen till tomorrow!!..sorry


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@May 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20605798
> *got my hydros yes finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job ie!!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 08:23 PM~20614276
> *nice work bro!>!...thought i was gonna get u some pics but its gonna happen till tomorrow!!..sorry
> *


  ok :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

I want tO thank everyone for the feed back :biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 23 2011, 08:33 PM~20614409
> *I want tO thank everyone for the feed back  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHERE R THE CHEESEBURGERS??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 23 2011, 08:29 PM~20614345
> * ok  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY!!...MY AUNT HAD THE DAY OFF N PUT ME TO CLEAN THE HOUSE!!...WUT U UP TO?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 09:44 PM~20614499
> *SORRY!!...MY AUNT HAD THE DAY OFF N PUT ME TO CLEAN THE HOUSE!!...WUT U UP TO?
> *


y te quedo muy limpia la casa primo j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 08:53 PM~20614608
> *y te quedo muy limpia la casa primo j/k  :biggrin:
> *


A WII WII!!!...PINCHE CUARTO HASTA BRILLA!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 10:00 PM~20614693
> *A WII WII!!!...PINCHE CUARTO HASTA BRILLA!
> *


 :roflmao: llevaste tu trike al show


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 23 2011, 08:33 PM~20614409
> *I want tO thank everyone for the feed back  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Aye David i didn't forget what u said about going halfers...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 23 2011, 09:01 PM~20614702
> *Wats gewd everyone
> *


WUZ UP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20614729
> *:roflmao:  llevaste tu trike al show
> *


NO GUEY....LO VOY A SACAR PARA EL SUPER SHOW DE LS ANGELES....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 10:19 PM~20614906
> *NO GUEY....LO VOY A SACAR PARA EL SUPER SHOW DE LS ANGELES....
> *


pon unas pics para mirarlo primo :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 09:23 PM~20614946
> *pon unas pics para mirarlo primo  :biggrin:
> *


NO TENGO CARNAL....MANANA TOMO UNAS....ES UNA STREET....PERO TODAVIA NO LA TERMINO


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 10:34 PM~20615067
> *NO TENGO CARNAL....MANANA TOMO UNAS....ES UNA STREET....PERO TODAVIA NO LA TERMINO
> *


orale primo  ya la quier ver terminada :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 09:41 PM~20615126
> *orale primo   ya la quier ver terminada  :biggrin:
> *


HMMMM ME VOY A TARDAR!!!....HEY PREPARATE K LA PRIMERAS PARTES PARA ENGRAVING ESTAN LISTAS EHHH


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 10:44 PM~20615151
> *HMMMM ME VOY A TARDAR!!!....HEY PREPARATE K LA PRIMERAS PARTES PARA ENGRAVING ESTAN LISTAS EHHH
> *


ya estas primo tu nomas dime para cuando :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 09:50 PM~20615217
> *ya estas primo tu nomas dime para cuando  :biggrin:
> *


PARA LA PROXIMA SEMANA TE MANDO LO PRIMERO....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 10:58 PM~20615285
> *PARA LA PROXIMA SEMANA TE MANDO LO PRIMERO....
> *


ya estas primo y si tienes tu plaque tambien me la mandas para ponerla en mi bike y hacerme ilusiones que estoy en GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 10:00 PM~20615305
> *ya estas primo y si tienes tu plaque tambien me la mandas para ponerla en mi bike y hacerme ilusiones que estoy en GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA LA PLACA LA MANDE A K ME LE CAMBIEN EL CHAPTER Y LA VAN ASER GOLD PLATED


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 11:01 PM~20615316
> *HAHA LA PLACA LA MANDE A K ME LE CAMBIEN EL CHAPTER Y LA VAN ASER GOLD PLATED
> *


orale pues ya estas primo  mañana le voy a preguntar a mi tia si me hace el favor de que las partes lleguen a su casa en calexico y yote mando un PM con la direccion


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 10:09 PM~20615405
> *orale pues ya estas primo   mañana le voy a preguntar a mi tia si me hace el favor de que las partes lleguen a su casa en calexico y yote mando un PM con la direccion
> *


ORALE YA ESTA!!!!........AVISAME.....


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 11:12 PM~20615454
> *ORALE YA ESTA!!!!........AVISAME.....
> *


simon carnal


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 10:16 PM~20615503
> *simon carnal
> *


FIRME!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 09:18 PM~20614892
> *WUZ UP
> *


Nuthin mucg just finished watching my fav show...
The hard times of RJ Berger


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 11:25 PM~20615592
> *FIRME!!!
> *


VAS A CROMAR LAS PARTES BRO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

LOOKIN REAL GOOD FAM PROPS GT UP YOU GUYS DOING IT UP BIG FOR US


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 23 2011, 10:31 PM~20615653
> *Nuthin mucg just finished watching my fav show...
> The hard times of RJ Berger
> *


THATS CHILL!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 10:32 PM~20615663
> *VAS A CROMAR LAS PARTES BRO
> *


SIMON.....PURO GOLD!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 23 2011, 10:33 PM~20615670
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD FAM PROPS GT UP YOU GUYS DOING IT UP BIG FOR US
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 10:33 PM~20615675
> *THATS CHILL!!
> *


Yup 
Do yu watch it.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 23 2011, 10:36 PM~20615706
> *Yup
> Do yu watch it.???
> *


HAHA I DONT WATCH THAT MUCH TV


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 10:36 PM~20615704
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FEEL VERY PROUD LOKOS NOT MANY CAN MEET THE GT STANDARDS YOU GUYS PUSHING THEM HIGH


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 11:34 PM~20615684
> *SIMON.....PURO GOLD!!!!!
> *


a ok necesito que las partes esten polished para hacerles el engraving


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 23 2011, 10:39 PM~20615738
> *FEEL VERY PROUD LOKOS NOT MANY CAN MEET THE GT STANDARDS YOU GUYS PUSHING THEM HIGH
> *


YA SABES LOKO!!>..WE GET HIT UP A LOT....RIDERS WANTING TO ROLL WITH US...BUT ONLY THE STRONGEST SURVIVE!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 10:40 PM~20615742
> *a ok necesito que las partes esten polished para hacerles el engraving
> *


SIMON LOKO....YO LAS MANDO YA POLISHED


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 11:46 PM~20615801
> *SIMON LOKO....YO LAS MANDO YA POLISHED
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 23 2011, 10:51 PM~20615867
> *PM SENT  :biggrin:
> *


BUENAS NOCHES CUZZ...YA ME VOY A DORMIR!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd


----------



## David Cervantes

was up familia :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

q-vo everybody!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 09:49 PM~20622570
> *q-vo everybody!
> *


q-vo primo :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 08:49 PM~20622570
> *q-vo everybody!
> *


Wats good in the hood fleet.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 24 2011, 09:16 PM~20622785
> *q-vo primo  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE HACIENDO LOKO?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 24 2011, 09:19 PM~20622817
> *Wats good in the hood fleet.!!!
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE....U?


----------



## lesstime

anything new up in here???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 24 2011, 09:28 PM~20622892
> *anything new up in here???
> *


DID U GET THE PICS?????...


----------



## lesstime

no


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 10:25 PM~20622868
> *QUE HACIENDO LOKO?
> *


descansando tuve un dia muy ocupado  le tiramos un poco mas de candy y clear a mi bike y estamos preparando los hydros solo me falta hacer las conecciones electricas y consegir un switch haber si esta lista para el car show del proximo domingo :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 24 2011, 09:30 PM~20622914
> *no
> *


HUH???...I SENT U TWO!!! :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 24 2011, 09:35 PM~20622953
> *descansando tuve un dia muy ocupado   le  tiramos un poco mas de candy y clear a mi bike y estamos preparando los hydros solo me falta hacer las conecciones electricas y consegir un switch haber si esta lista para el car show del proximo domingo  :biggrin:
> *


HAYY PERRO!!!!!...TOMA FOTOS DE LA BIKE EHH!!....DETALLES!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 10:47 PM~20623032
> *HAYY PERRO!!!!!...TOMA FOTOS DE LA BIKE EHH!!....DETALLES!
> *


simon primo mañana si tengo chance le voy a hacer mas engraving :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 09:46 PM~20623019
> *HUH???...I SENT U TWO!!! :happysad:
> *


you sent them to my phone?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 24 2011, 09:49 PM~20623046
> *simon primo mañana si tengo chance le voy a hacer mas engraving  :biggrin:
> *


LOS RIMS TIENEN ENGRAVING??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 24 2011, 09:49 PM~20623051
> *you sent them to my phone?
> *


YUP.....


----------



## Fleetangel

> LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 09:26 PM~20622869
> *JUST CHILLIN HOMIE....U?
> *


Same bout to go to sleep in a bit


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 24 2011, 09:28 PM~20622892
> *anything new up in here???
> *


Wats gewd less


----------



## lesstime

not much just got home a few mins ago ate some cookie heading to bed in a min
and you


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 10:54 PM~20623096
> *LOS RIMS TIENEN ENGRAVING??
> *


simon me falta terminar el de atras :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20623184
> *Same bout to go to sleep in a bit
> *


HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 24 2011, 10:06 PM~20623241
> *simon me falta terminar el de atras  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE...CUANTO TIEMPO TE AVIENTAS EN UN RIM?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 11:09 PM~20623275
> *ORALE...CUANTO TIEMPO TE AVIENTAS EN UN RIM?
> *


depende del design  en mi front rim tarde como 2 horas pero solo es la orilla no lo desarme para hacerle el engraving


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 24 2011, 10:21 PM~20623364
> *depende del design   en mi front rim tarde como 2 horas  pero solo es la orilla no lo desarme para hacerle el engraving
> *


hayy gueyy!!! es mucho


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 24 2011, 10:04 PM~20623217
> *not much just got home a few mins ago  ate some cookie heading to bed in a min
> and you
> *


Bout to start getting ready for skool


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 10:07 PM~20623249
> *HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?
> *


It was gewd man...
We hosted a little car show


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 10:07 PM~20623249
> *HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?
> *


wussup robert.. a do you have the number to the pinstriper how did the bike last weekend at the ventura show....


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## lesstime

whats good ???


----------



## -GT- RAY

Checkin in from home...
Just got home from playing basketball at the park


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@May 25 2011, 09:13 AM~20625092
> *wussup robert.. a do you have the number to the pinstriper how did the bike last weekend at the ventura show....
> *


siiiii!!!....pm sent


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 25 2011, 11:00 PM~20631041
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que pasa


----------



## lesstime

Orange pm your address 

sup GT FAM

fleet facebook message the pics to me never got them on my phone  please


----------



## MACULANT

waaad up GOODTIMERS jus thought id slide thru wit a quick lil sneak peak of my bike and show yall how it kumin out :biggrin: had the big ass grin on my face when i seen this pic














my fenders came out hella nice thanks to my bro aj cuzin did a fukin bad ass job on em cant wait to see tha frame :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20635284
> *waaad up GOODTIMERS jus thought id slide thru wit a quick lil sneak peak of my bike and show yall how it kumin out :biggrin: had the big ass grin on my face when i seen this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders came out hella nice thanks to my bro aj cuzin did a fukin bad ass job on em cant wait to see tha frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20635284
> *waaad up GOODTIMERS jus thought id slide thru wit a quick lil sneak peak of my bike and show yall how it kumin out :biggrin: had the big ass grin on my face when i seen this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders came out hella nice thanks to my bro aj cuzin did a fukin bad ass job on em cant wait to see tha frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks real good


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2011, 01:12 PM~20634184
> *Orange pm your address
> 
> sup GT FAM
> 
> fleet facebook message the pics to me never got them on my phone  please
> *


I WILL WHEN I GO TO MY CUZINS....I DONT HAVE THE CABLE TO CONNECT THE CAMERA TO MY LAPTOP


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20635284
> *waaad up GOODTIMERS jus thought id slide thru wit a quick lil sneak peak of my bike and show yall how it kumin out :biggrin: had the big ass grin on my face when i seen this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders came out hella nice thanks to my bro aj cuzin did a fukin bad ass job on em cant wait to see tha frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKING WET!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20635284
> *waaad up GOODTIMERS jus thought id slide thru wit a quick lil sneak peak of my bike and show yall how it kumin out :biggrin: had the big ass grin on my face when i seen this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders came out hella nice thanks to my bro aj cuzin did a fukin bad ass job on em cant wait to see tha frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
im lovin it!!!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@May 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20635284
> *waaad up GOODTIMERS jus thought id slide thru wit a quick lil sneak peak of my bike and show yall how it kumin out :biggrin: had the big ass grin on my face when i seen this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fenders came out hella nice thanks to my bro aj cuzin did a fukin bad ass job on em cant wait to see tha frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Sup Goodtimes.!


----------



## MACULANT

thanks gt fam will post pics of tha frame when i get a pic of it fashur and put together we got a lil show saturday sooo cant wait to go put tha bike up in there


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 07:11 PM~20636390
> *Sup Goodtimes.!
> 
> *


wuz good homie!


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. Up in the house.!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 07:11 PM~20636390
> *Sup Goodtimes.!
> 
> *


Wats gewd bro...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 08:38 PM~20637166
> *I.E. Up in the house.!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LINE UP!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 08:57 PM~20637384
> *NICE LINE UP!
> *


Thanks 
We have 2 more bikes but i dont have pictures of them


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 09:38 PM~20637166
> *I.E. Up in the house.!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean bikes


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 09:00 PM~20637427
> *clean bikes
> *


Thanks
Post pics of yur bike.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 08:59 PM~20637413
> *Thanks
> We have 2 more bikes but i dont have pictures of them
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 09:00 PM~20637427
> *clean bikes
> *


SHOW WUT U GOT CUZIN


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:04 PM~20637481
> *SHOW WUT U GOT CUZIN
> *


only i have old pics primo on this laptop :biggrin:  new pics coming soon (this next sunday) :biggrin:  i am working on a girl frame and a pedal car


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 09:20 PM~20637638
> *only i have old pics primo on this laptop :biggrin:   new pics coming soon (this next sunday)  :biggrin:   i am working on a girl frame and a pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn man ...
Those are sum nice bikes...
Yu do yur own engraving.??


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 09:20 PM~20637638
> *only i have old pics primo on this laptop :biggrin:   new pics coming soon (this next sunday)  :biggrin:   i am working on a girl frame and a pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEXICO CHAPTER SOON!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:29 PM~20637724
> *Damn man ...
> Those are sum nice bikes...
> Yu do yur own engraving.??
> *


 :yes: and patterns too :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:38 PM~20637827
> *MEXICO CHAPTER SOON!!!!!
> *


simon que si primo :x: :h5:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 07:51 PM~20636731
> *wuz good homie!
> *


Nothing much bro. 
how was the ventura show. 
Plans changed the night before so didn't go.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 09:43 PM~20637875
> *simon que si primo  :x:  :h5:
> *


PRONTO!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 09:50 PM~20637936
> *Nothing much bro.
> how was the ventura show.
> Plans changed the night before so didn't go.
> *


IT WAS GOOD!!>..WE LOOKED GOOD!!...N WE TOOK BEST TRIKE/BIKE OF SHOW!!!...THANX TO DAVIDS TRIKE!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:55 PM~20637976
> *PRONTO!!
> *


  el domingo en el car show voy a hablar con mas raza para ver si se quieren unir al chapter


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 09:38 PM~20637827
> *MEXICO CHAPTER SOON!!!!!
> *


Hopefully.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:01 PM~20638023
> * el domingo en el car show voy a hablar con mas raza para ver si se quieren unir al chapter
> *


SIIIIII!!!!!!..... AVER SI TE PUEDO LLAMAR MANANA


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 09:42 PM~20637865
> *:yes: and patterns too  :biggrin:
> *


Thats dope....
I see why yur bikes are nice


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:02 PM~20638036
> *Hopefully.!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 09:50 PM~20637936
> *Nothing much bro.
> how was the ventura show.
> Plans changed the night before so didn't go.
> *


Wats up bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:05 PM~20638069
> *X2
> *


Then we would really be worldwide with mexico and japan..!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:06 PM~20638084
> *Then we would really be worldwide with mexico and japan..!!!!!!
> *


SIII AND WE ALSO HAVE THE CANADA CHAPTER!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:02 PM~20638036
> *Hopefully.!!!!!!!!
> *


X3


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20638088
> *SIII AND WE ALSO HAVE THE CANADA CHAPTER!
> *


Damn we taking over north america.!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20638092
> *X3
> *


Yup so wats the wait bro.???
Lets get this going.!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:12 PM~20638134
> *Damn we taking over north america.!!!!!
> *


GT UP!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:14 PM~20638155
> *GT UP!
> *


x65


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:05 PM~20638070
> *Wats up bro
> *


Nothing much.
just getting ready to hit the shows solo.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:20 PM~20638200
> *Nothing much.
> just getting ready to hit the shows solo.
> *


Solo.???
Wat happened wit viejitos.??


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:04 PM~20638065
> *Thats dope....
> I see why yur bikes are nice
> *


THANKS BUT I ONLY DID THE PATTERNS ON MY BIKE (THE RED ONE)


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:20 PM~20638200
> *Nothing much.
> just getting ready to hit the shows solo.
> *


HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:23 PM~20638225
> *THANKS BUT I ONLY DID THE PATTERNS ON MY BIKE (THE RED ONE)
> *


Yea it looks gewd and did yu engrave the seat post and sproket on it too.???


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 11:03 PM~20638056
> *SIIIIII!!!!!!..... AVER SI TE PUEDO LLAMAR MANANA
> *


TIENES MI TELEFONO


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:23 PM~20638234
> *HMMMMMMMMMM
> *


Hmmm
x2


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20638239
> *TIENES MI TELEFONO
> *


NO GUEY!!!!!....PM IT TO ME!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Hmmmmmmmm.????


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:22 PM~20638224
> *Solo.???
> Wat happened wit viejitos.??
> *


I decided to step down.
lack of leadership is all i can say.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20638265
> *I decided to step down.
> lack of leadership is all i can say.
> *


Oh that sucks bro....
Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20638265
> *I decided to step down.
> lack of leadership is all i can say.
> *


HMMMMMMMMMM POST PICS OF UR RIDE!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:29 PM~20638286
> *HMMMMMMMMMM POST PICS OF UR RIDE!!
> *


x222224634


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:29 PM~20638286
> *HMMMMMMMMMM POST PICS OF UR RIDE!!
> *


My dad sold my car. :angry: 
I still have my bike but its just there collecting dust now.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:31 PM~20638312
> *My dad sold my car.  :angry:
> I still have my bike but its just there collecting dust now.
> *


Do yu have pics of yur bike.???


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:24 PM~20638236
> *Yea it looks gewd and did yu engrave the seat post and sproket on it too.???
> *


yes sprocket both sides,pedals,crank, handle bars (still unfinished),head light,goose neck,fenders braces ,rims ,sissy bar, steering wheel,og schwinn seat post clamp and og schwinn speedometer well all my parts are engraving :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:31 PM~20638312
> *My dad sold my car.  :angry:
> I still have my bike but its just there collecting dust now.
> *


hmmmmm i meant ur bike g!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:32 PM~20638318
> *Do yu have pics of yur bike.???
> *


Yea i think i have a couple i gotta see.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 11:25 PM~20638248
> *NO GUEY!!!!!....PM IT TO ME!
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:32 PM~20638322
> *yes sprocket both sides,pedals,crank, handle bars (still unfinished),head light,goose neck,fenders braces ,rims ,sissy bar, steering wheel,og schwinn seat post clamp and og schwinn speedometer well all my parts are engraving  :biggrin:
> *


Damn.!!!!!!!!!
Baller.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:36 PM~20638352
> *pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


got it!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Is this it.???


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:36 PM~20638353
> *Damn.!!!!!!!!!
> Baller.!!!!!
> *


i have much free time homie :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 11:37 PM~20638373
> *got it!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20638388
> *i have much free time homie  :biggrin:
> *


Damn...
How did yu learn to engrave.??
And how long did it take to learn.??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:34 PM~20638329
> *hmmmmm i meant ur bike g!
> *


Before:











After:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:42 PM~20638406
> *Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u chrome the frame or is it a different one?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:43 PM~20638415
> *did u chrome the frame or is it a different one?
> *


It's the same frame. I sent it to get chromed with the seat pan.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:39 PM~20638385
> *Is this it.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:45 PM~20638440
> *It's the same frame. I sent it to get chromed with the seat pan.
> *


damn thats wet chrome!!! i like it!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:42 PM~20638406
> *Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks gewd.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:46 PM~20638444
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:47 PM~20638450
> *damn thats wet chrome!!! i like it!!!
> *


thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:50 PM~20638474
> *thanks bro.  :biggrin:
> *


r u doing anything else to it?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:51 PM~20638480
> *r u doing anything else to it?
> *


Custom forks,sissy,bars and all that.
i'm getting some etching done on the mirrors.
and im not sure yet but i want to powder coat the fenders.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:39 PM~20638385
> *Is this it.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Maybe sum black pinstriping.????
Just an idea.???


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:53 PM~20638497
> *Custom forks,sissy,bars and all that.
> i'm getting some etching done on the mirrors.
> and im not sure yet but i want to powder coat the fenders.
> *


Is there a certain theme yur going for.???


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:39 PM~20638385
> *Is this it.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:53 PM~20638497
> *Custom forks,sissy,bars and all that.
> i'm getting some etching done on the mirrors.
> and im not sure yet but i want to powder coat the fenders.
> *


damn thats good!!...it gonna look sick!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:40 PM~20638388
> *i have much free time homie  :biggrin:
> *


lucky!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:55 PM~20638509
> *Is there a certain theme yur going for.???
> *


yea i think i'll pinstripe it to. 
but i'm not sure. For the theme; i don't really have one i just make it my style.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:57 PM~20638527
> *yea i think i'll pinstripe it to.
> but i'm not sure. For the theme; i don't really have one i just make it my style.
> *


some black n grey pinstripe would look sick!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:40 PM~20638398
> *Damn...
> How did yu learn to engrave.??
> And how long did it take to learn.??
> *


i still learning homie :biggrin:  i engrave this rear end cover  what you think?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 10:58 PM~20638533
> *some black n grey pinstripe would look sick!
> *


Yea it would. :biggrin: 
you guys have me thinking now. ha.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 10:57 PM~20638527
> *yea i think i'll pinstripe it to.
> but i'm not sure. For the theme; i don't really have one i just make it my style.
> *


Koo koo
And yea thats rite...
Make it yur style


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 11:57 PM~20638526
> *lucky!
> *


no mucho primo


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:59 PM~20638544
> *i still learning homie  :biggrin:   i engrave this rear end cover   what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks gewd bro...
And its only going to get better knowing that yur still learning...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 11:58 PM~20638533
> *some black n grey pinstripe would look sick!
> *


x2  or engraving on the frame :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 11:00 PM~20638545
> *Yea it would.  :biggrin:
> you guys have me thinking now. ha.
> *


So yu gunna take yur bike to a show this weekend.???


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 26 2011, 11:00 PM~20638545
> *Yea it would.  :biggrin:
> you guys have me thinking now. ha.
> *


thats just some GT tips bro!


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 11:03 PM~20638568
> *x2   or engraving on the frame  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
How dope would that look.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 11:04 PM~20638574
> *thats just some GT tips bro!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 11:01 PM~20638554
> *no mucho primo
> *


apenas empiesa!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 12:02 AM~20638563
> *It looks gewd bro...
> And its only going to get better knowing that yur still learning...
> *


thanks bro i did another rear end cover for the same guy and looks better but needs to be chromed :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20638593
> *thanks bro i did another rear end cover for the same guy and looks better but needs to be chromed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I worlnder how sick it came out with the chrome


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 12:12 AM~20638609
> *I worlnder how sick it came out with the chrome
> *


i cant wait to see it chromed the owner send it to the chrome shop this past monday but i dont know if they can finished for the car show this next sunday


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 27 2011, 12:06 AM~20638586
> *apenas empiesa!
> *


 :biggrin: mañana voy a ir a buscar el switch para los hydros lo malo es que no pude mandar a cromar la linea del cylinder


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 11:16 PM~20638623
> *i cant wait to see it chromed the owner send it to the chrome shop this past monday but i dont know if they can finished for the car show this next sunday
> *


Post pics

And goodnite bro and all the goodtimers and SOON  to be goodtimers.!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 11:18 PM~20638636
> *:biggrin: mañana voy a ir a buscar el switch para los hydros lo malo es que no pude mandar a cromar la linea del cylinder
> *


por k no????...hey carnal ya me voy a dormir...hay t ablo...

G NITE GOODTIMERS IM OUTS!!...GOT A LONG DAY TOMORROW!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:18 PM~20638637
> *Post pics
> 
> And goodnite bro and all the goodtimers and SOON   to be goodtimers.!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


GNITE LIL G!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 11:03 PM~20638570
> *So yu gunna take yur bike to a show this weekend.???
> *


I've been thinking about going to one but plans always come up
I've only taken that bike out to hit the sun twice ever


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 26 2011, 10:18 PM~20638637
> *Post pics
> 
> And goodnite bro and all the goodtimers and SOON   to be goodtimers.!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You coming up for the show this weekend? We're not taking any bikes but my Caddy will be out there.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 10:59 PM~20638544
> *i still learning homie  :biggrin:   i engrave this rear end cover   what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good 
are you interested in learning more pm me if so :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

update lol
just got home from getting some filler 
time to make a mess 
after i eat


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 10:21 AM~20640615
> *I've been thinking about going to one but plans always come up
> I've only taken that bike out to hit the sun twice ever
> *


Oh i think we might take a few bikes out to the moreno valley cruise night that lo nuestro is hosting...
I think its this saturday


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 27 2011, 11:11 AM~20640894
> *You coming up for the show this weekend? We're not taking any bikes but my Caddy will be out there.
> *


Man as of rite now...
Its not looken to gewd...
I really wanna go but i dont think we are


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 03:15 PM~20642259
> *Oh i think we might take a few bikes out to the moreno valley cruise night that lo nuestro is hosting...
> I think its this saturday
> *


dangg its my dads birthday this saturday.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 03:17 PM~20642271
> *dangg its my dads birthday this saturday.
> *


Oh well idk if it helps but the show doesnt start till like 6 i think...,,
We might have 4 bikes out there


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 03:21 PM~20642290
> *Phvwell idk if it helps but the show doesnt start till like 6 i think...,,
> We might have 4 bikes out there
> *


Nice i'll see if i can come through and check it out for a bit.
i dn't live that far from mo val.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 27 2011, 03:39 PM~20642390
> *Nice i'll see if i can come through and check it out for a bit.
> i dn't live that far from mo val.
> *


Yea man stop by if yu can...
I live in palm springs so its like a 30 min drive


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 27 2011, 05:18 PM~20643051
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wats gewd


----------



## David Cervantes

Our new addition to the cervantes family.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 27 2011, 06:27 PM~20643403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new addition to the cervantes family.
> *


Man yu got hella projects.!!!
But it looks gewd...
Cant to see how this turns out


----------



## lesstime

i been looking for one of them david wat you pick it up for there badd ass


----------



## lesstime

after i ate earlyer today i fell asleep so i didnt get as much as i wanted but i did feel better when i woke up and did get some work done tomorrow if i can find my tape patterns then to my buddies to see if he will pinstripe it


----------



## David Cervantes

Geting some work done I want to thank jose for going out of his way and helping me with my little princess new toy.


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 06:39 PM~20643464
> *Man yu got hella projects.!!!
> But it looks gewd...
> Cant to see how this turns out
> *


Thanked anything for my family. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@May 27 2011, 11:41 PM~20645155
> *Thanked anything for my family. :biggrin:
> *


NICE PROJECT DAVID LIKE ALWAYS YOU ON THE MOVE FULLTIMER


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 03:40 PM~20642396
> *Yea man stop by if yu can...
> I live in palm springs so its like a 30 min drive
> *


Damn Palm Springs.
It's going to start getting hot soon. :happysad: 
It's going to suck.


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 28 2011, 12:39 PM~20647227
> *Damn Palm Springs.
> It's going to start getting hot soon.  :happysad:
> It's going to suck.
> *


Yea i know man vut oh well...
The sooner it starts, the sooner it ends


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 28 2011, 12:04 AM~20645046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i ate earlyer today i fell asleep so i didnt get as much as i wanted but i did feel better when i woke up and did get some work done tomorrow if i can find my tape patterns then to my buddies to see if he will pinstripe it
> *


NICE COLOR


----------



## sureñosbluez

:inout:


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 28 2011, 10:51 PM~20649710
> *:inout:
> *


Idk where everyone is.???


----------



## Fleetangel

EVERYBODY LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## 55800

WATS GOOD FAM


----------



## lesstime

sup every one helpin out posting pic for some of the homies from sac 
they sending me pics of the show to my phone and i post them lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 29 2011, 01:38 PM~20652009
> *WATS GOOD FAM
> *


WUZ UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 01:43 PM~20652025
> *sup every one helpin out posting pic for some of the homies from sac
> they sending me pics of the show to my phone and i post them lol
> *


UGHH I THOUGHT U WENT TO THE SHOW!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2011, 02:04 PM~20652088
> *WUZ UP!
> *


wat you up 2 bro


----------



## lesstime

no i wanted to but didnt go i whould have let you guys know if i did go


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 29 2011, 02:06 PM~20652092
> *wat you up 2 bro
> *


JUST HERE GETTIN OVER THE HUNGOVER FROM LAST NITE!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 02:07 PM~20652097
> *no i wanted to but didnt go i whould have let you guys know if i did go
> *


DAMNN I ANTED TO GO TOO...BUT YESTERDAY WAS MY AUNTS WEDDING


----------



## lesstime

that had to be fun any hot chicks from the grooms side???lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 02:16 PM~20652121
> *that had to be fun any hot chicks from the grooms side???lol
> *


THERE WAS A CUTE CHICK N MY AUNT INTRODUCED ME TO HER BUT I WAS WAY SHY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

lol next time have a few drinks and ask her to dance lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 02:21 PM~20652136
> *lol next time have a few drinks and ask her to dance lol
> *


HMM I HAD A LOT!!!...SHE TALL!!! JUST HOW I LIKE THEM!!


----------



## lesstime

face in the tatas lol


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 02:38 PM~20652202
> *face in the tatas lol
> *


HAHA NAA...SHE WAS MY HEIGHT!!!...5'10!


----------



## lesstime

can you send pic to my phone?of SHHHH


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2011, 02:08 PM~20652099
> *JUST HERE GETTIN OVER THE HUNGOVER FROM LAST NITE!
> *


 :0 same here bro


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 02:50 PM~20652251
> *can you send pic to my phone?of SHHHH
> *


SIIIII!!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 29 2011, 02:53 PM~20652265
> *:0 same here bro
> *


SHITT N I STILL HAVE A LOT OF BEER LEFT READY FOR SECOND ROUND!


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2011, 02:54 PM~20652266
> *SIIIII!!
> *


??????


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 04:09 PM~20652549
> *??????
> *


I RESENT IT!!!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2011, 02:55 PM~20652275
> *SHITT N I STILL HAVE A LOT OF BEER LEFT READY FOR SECOND ROUND!
> *


shyt me to bro goin to have a couple now


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 29 2011, 04:36 PM~20652646
> *shyt me to bro goin to have a couple now
> *


HAHA I BOUGHT 300 WORTH OF BEER...I STILL HAVE LIKE 150 LEFT!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2011, 04:47 PM~20652680
> *HAHA I BOUGHT 300 WORTH OF BEER...I STILL HAVE LIKE 150 LEFT!!
> *


daaaamn :wow: you know how to party haha..you comin to denver???


----------



## lesstime

wow whata crazy boring 24 hours it has been 
now we get to learn how to use this all new lil


----------



## 55800

x2 man i dint kno wat to do lol


----------



## lesstime

now we need to fig out how to post pics again  
you do anything fun latly


----------



## sureñosbluez

Whazz up good times


----------



## lesstime

sup bluez how you been


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> sup bluez how you been


i placed first place yesterday at la familia cc show


----------



## lesstime

Congrats bro 


wheres everyone at???
3 day work week for me  cant wait til thurs night


----------



## David Cervantes

*WAZ UP FAMILIA:wave::wave::wave:*


----------



## Fleetangel

I hate u layitlow!!!


----------



## lesstime

i can fig out how to post pics with out going to photobucket


----------



## MACULANT

HOLY SHIIIIT BRO THATS WHA IM TALKING BOUT DOGG THATS WHA KINDA SHIT I BE ON :thumbsup:U BE DOIN ANY BEER BONGS DOGG


----------



## MACULANT

WTF:angry::uh: THAT DIDNT EVEN SHOW WHA I WAS REPLYING TO THIS NEW SHIT IS GARBAGE DAAUMN BUT ANYWAYS THAT POST WAS FOR FLEET BTW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. DAMN I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS FOR GOOD WHILE. LAYITLOW CHANGE OR IS IT JUST THIS COMPUTER IM USING.. :dunno:


----------



## MACULANT

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. DAMN I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS FOR GOOD WHILE. LAYITLOW CHANGE OR IS IT JUST THIS COMPUTER IM USING.. :dunno:


yea bro its all jacked up now sucks now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea i hate it. They should of kept it how it was..


----------



## Fleetangel

MACULANT said:


> HOLY SHIIIIT BRO THATS WHA IM TALKING BOUT DOGG THATS WHA KINDA SHIT I BE ON :thumbsup:U BE DOIN ANY BEER BONGS DOGG


helll yeah bro!!!....and i wont make it to denver!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

nite life carshow meet-up spot...try to be there by 6am....any ???? pm me

LOWRIDER QUEEN[/QUOTE]


In-N-Out Burger 
381 West Esplanade Drive, Oxnard, CA 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...21708&z=13


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone...
Its been a minute since ive been on here


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Wat it dew fam texas passing threw sorry i havent been here on much to much stuff going on like me getting into a car crash,work 7 days str8,paying my bills but yet no rise at work which sucks.anyways whats up with this new lil version? I feel like a new born.where my smile faces at? Shit i cant find them oh will


----------



## lesstime

so am going to try and paint with some metallics soon


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


Wats gewd bro


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


 Nothing much, just here killing time.
and you.!?


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


> *WAZ UP FAMILIA:wave::wave::wave:*


hahahahahaha no te aguites primo ya vaz a aprender


----------



## sureñosbluez

WAZZ UP GOOD TIMES :wave::wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

wowwww i even feel lazy to reply with all this crazy layitlow update


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> wowwww i even feel lazy to reply with all this crazy layitlow update


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:x2


----------



## lesstime

Jr what phone will you be around tonight around 7-8??


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

almost time to go home  in the mode to get some fun work done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> jr what phone will you be around tonight around 7-8??


ill have the 323 919 3401


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ill post some updates soon..


----------



## lesstime

just got done eatting some bomb a$$ lasagne and came up with a sick idea am going to try and do it and see what it looks like by sunday 

if any of you have an idea on a part/s and need them cut out let me know before friday if you have a drawing thats even better


----------



## 55800

scored this on craigslist today


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:


hey loko


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> scored this on craigslist today


lol nice


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> scored this on craigslist today


nice!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> just got done eatting some bomb a$$ lasagne and came up with a sick idea am going to try and do it and see what it looks like by sunday
> 
> if any of you have an idea on a part/s and need them cut out let me know before friday if you have a drawing thats even better


i do but i dont know wut i need!:/


----------



## lesstime

let me know 
fender braces 
wheel trim
???


----------



## Fleetangel

hmmm fender braces!!!>..how much?


----------



## lesstime

i need design fig out how long it will take to cut


----------



## -GT- RAY

On my way to a bike shope and hoping to bring sum parts home...


----------



## Fleetangel

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> hey loko


que onda primo como va todo :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Just came back and i got gold handle bars and gold support bars for the forks....
Right now, me and my dad are putting the parts on...
And i also just ordered a gold headlight online and should get it next week...


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yea man i spent like 100$ today but its all gewd


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> que onda primo como va todo :wave:


firme!!!...toaste fotos de las bikes?


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea man i spent like 100$ today but its all gewd


putting it down for the gt!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> putting it down for the gt!!


Now im gunna get the patterns done hopefully this month and it will be ready for the LA show.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Now im gunna get the patterns done hopefully this month and it will be ready for the LA show.!!!!


 ur doing great bro!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> ur doing great bro!!


Thanks man...
Im trying my hardest.!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Thanks man...
> Im trying my hardest.!!!!


thts good!!! proud of u bro!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> thts good!!! proud of u bro!


Thanks again man...
So wats a gewd price to pay for basic patterns


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Thanks again man...
> So wats a gewd price to pay for basic patterns


damn i dont know...probably like 100 bucks


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> damn i dont know...probably like 100 bucks


Yea thats wat i was thinking...
Is 150 alot to pay.??


----------



## 55800

wad up homies hows everyone doin
i got a raw dtwist head badge trim 4 sale 35 shipped to a GT member


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea thats wat i was thinking...
> Is 150 alot to pay.??


whos doing them?


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> wad up homies hows everyone doin
> i got a raw dtwist head badge trim 4 sale 35 shipped to a GT member


pic??? im interested


----------



## 55800




----------



## 55800




----------



## lesstime

it my friday  whats everyone up to?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> whos doing them?


Turtle


----------



## lesstime

wake up sleeply's almost lunch time


----------



## 55800

sup less


----------



## lesstime

just got done eatting some port of subs  they love me there and hook it up with free subs if i buy a drink  or sometimes they give a whole meal to me (nohomo) 
and i told them about our grand opening we are going to have for the off road center and she handed me a bunch of gift cards for subs 
to night am going to prep that purple frame for a new paint job and then sat am going to possable make a few new parts be on the look out


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THIS NEW CHANGES SUCK BIG TIME


----------



## El Charro Low

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> firme!!!...toaste fotos de las bikes?


no por que un compa no pudo ir al show por unos problemas personales y la otra bike no la terminaron a tiempo para el show de hecho todavia no la terminan  pero si le tome a un trike de otro homie que se quiere salir de su club por que el presidente anda con unas mamadas y quiere ver si se hace lo de nosotros para entrarle tambien


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up everybody


----------



## lesstime

whats good JR sorry i forgot to call i ended up on the phone for 3 hours with that guy i was telling you about


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Turtle


 THATS A GOOD PRICE!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> just got done eatting some port of subs  they love me there and hook it up with free subs if i buy a drink  or sometimes they give a whole meal to me (nohomo)
> and i told them about our grand opening we are going to have for the off road center and she handed me a bunch of gift cards for subs
> to night am going to prep that purple frame for a new paint job and then sat am going to possable make a few new parts be on the look out


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

El Charro Low said:


> :thumbsup:


WUTS GOOD!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> no por que un compa no pudo ir al show por unos problemas personales y la otra bike no la terminaron a tiempo para el show de hecho todavia no la terminan  pero si le tome a un trike de otro homie que se quiere salir de su club por que el presidente anda con unas mamadas y quiere ver si se hace lo de nosotros para entrarle tambien


ORALE...HOY EN LA NOCHE ESPERO UNA LLAMADA


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats up everybody


WUTS GOOD G!...DONT FORGET TO TALK TO THE BOSS!


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats up everybody


WUTS GOOD G!...DONT FORGET TO TALK TO THE BOSS!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> ORALE...HOY EN LA NOCHE ESPERO UNA LLAMADA


orale hay me avisas que onda  que partes son las que le voy hacer el engraving para ir haciendo los sketches primo


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> THATS A GOOD PRICE!!!!


I think its alot


----------



## Fleetangel

mi headlight y mi speedo por lo mientras en lo k me llega lo demas


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> mi headlight y mi speedo por lo mientras en lo k me llega lo demas


ok ya estas primo :thumbsup:mañana empiezo a hacer los sketches


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> I think its alot


it wont b once u see the final product!


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


wuts good bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


wuts good bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> ok ya estas primo :thumbsup:mañana empiezo a hacer los sketches


orale


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> ok ya estas primo :thumbsup:mañana empiezo a hacer los sketches


orale


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> orale


simon ya voy a empesar los sketches para cuanto me lleguen las partes hacerles el engraving y no atrasarme con los demas trabajos que me van a llegar  quieres que les ponga algo en especial o solo quieres unos diseños :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> it wont b once u see the final product!


How much did yu pay for tge patterns on the green bike


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> simon ya voy a empesar los sketches para cuanto me lleguen las partes hacerles el engraving y no atrasarme con los demas trabajos que me van a llegar  quieres que les ponga algo en especial o solo quieres unos diseños :biggrin:


NAA NOMAS LOS NORMALES...PERO CHINGONES


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> How much did yu pay for tge patterns on the green bike


TURTLE DID MY WHOLE BIKE AT ONCE!!...BUT 150 IS A GOOD PRICE...DATS HOW MUCH HE CHARGED ME FOR THE PURPLE BIKE'S PATTERNS


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> How much did yu pay for tge patterns on the green bike


TURTLE DID MY WHOLE BIKE AT ONCE!!...BUT 150 IS A GOOD PRICE...DATS HOW MUCH HE CHARGED ME FOR THE PURPLE BIKE'S PATTERNS


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> NAA NOMAS LOS NORMALES...PERO CHINGONES


ya estas :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> TURTLE DID MY WHOLE BIKE AT ONCE!!...BUT 150 IS A GOOD PRICE...DATS HOW MUCH HE CHARGED ME FOR THE PURPLE BIKE'S PATTERNS


150 its a very good price


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> TURTLE DID MY WHOLE BIKE AT ONCE!!...BUT 150 IS A GOOD PRICE...DATS HOW MUCH HE CHARGED ME FOR THE PURPLE BIKE'S PATTERNS


Oh okay....


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

*SOME VIDEOS FEOM AZ LOWRIDER SHOW *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> wuts good bro!


:wave::wave::wave: whats up.!


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave::wave: whats up.!


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE GETTING READY FOR TOMORROWS CARSHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave::wave: whats up.!


 
WHATS UP BROTHERE. HOW U BEEN HOMIE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> JUST CHILLIN HOMIE GETTING READY FOR TOMORROWS CARSHOW


 

GOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW.. I WOULD GO OUT THERE. BUT ORANGE BIKE GETTN A NEW LOOK.. AND PIRATE BIKE BE OUT SOON TO ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAVID WHAATS THE NAME OF THE VIDEO SO I CAN LOOK IT UP


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAVID WHAATS THE NAME OF THE VIDEO SO I CAN LOOK IT UP


CLICK ON THE LINKS AVOBE THAT POST...HE POSTED LIKE 6


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> CLICK ON THE LINKS AVOBE THAT POST...HE POSTED LIKE 6


ALRIGHT COOL.. HOW U BEEN BEEN


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ALRIGHT COOL.. HOW U BEEN BEEN


GOOD G!...JUST A FEW PROBLEMS WITH LIFE BUT IMA FIX EM!...HBU?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Oh okay....



WHATS UP RAY HOW U BEEN HOMIE HOW THE IE DOING


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> JUST CHILLIN HOMIE GETTING READY FOR TOMORROWS CARSHOW



Damn it looks like its going to be a pretty good show.
Anything new bro.?


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Damn it looks like its going to be a pretty good show.
> Anything new bro.?


BEST IN THE 805!!...SAME OLD BRO!!...TRYING TO PUSH ON THE TRIKE!...WBU?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> BEST IN THE 805!!...SAME OLD BRO!!...TRYING TO PUSH ON THE TRIKE!...WBU?


 Nothing much, kinda lagging it on the bike now. 
I think i'm going to start on another one soon.


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much, kinda lagging it on the bike now.
> I think i'm going to start on another one soon.


WUT U DOIN TO IT??


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

que onda


----------



## lesstime

sup homies


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> que onda


AQUI HACIENDO UNOS SKETCHES PARA UN PRIMO


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up lesstime


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> AQUI HACIENDO UNOS SKETCHES PARA UN PRIMO


orale!!..ya manana otro show chingon!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> orale!!..ya manana otro show chingon!


VAZ A LLEVAR TU TRIKE O QUE ONDA


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> wuz up lesstime


tryed to get ome work done in the garage but that was a fail now am trying to draw some forks & parts for bluez and myself


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> VAZ A LLEVAR TU TRIKE O QUE ONDA


nope...todavia no asta el show de los angeles...acabo d dibujar el cajon k kiero para elsystema!...kedo chingon!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> tryed to get ome work done in the garage but that was a fail now am trying to draw some forks & parts for bluez and myself


cool cool!!...got a carshow tomorrow!!!...one of the best!


----------



## lesstime

to bad you dont have a cam to take pics


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> nope...todavia no asta el show de los angeles...acabo d dibujar el cajon k kiero para elsystema!...kedo chingon!


orale, pues mejor hacer todo calmado por que si lo haces de volado a lo mejor no queda bien


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> to bad you dont have a cam to take pics


my cuzin does!!!!...but she just txted me tellin me she might not take her bikes:/


----------



## lesstime

tell here you are going to stop by and borrow the cam lol 

you taking yourr trike


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> tell here you are going to stop by and borrow the cam lol
> 
> you taking yourr trike


i might....im not takin it yet!...gotta bust it out for the L.A SUPER SHOW


----------



## lesstime

cool have fun


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> tryed to get ome work done in the garage but that was a fail now am trying to draw some forks & parts for bluez and myself


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> WUT U DOIN TO IT??


 i came up on a 1936 or 1937 Schwinn beach cruiser.
so i'll see what i'll do; probably go all original.


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i came up on a 1936 or 1937 Schwinn beach cruiser.
> so i'll see what i'll do; probably go all original.


damn thats a good find!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP RAY HOW U BEEN HOMIE HOW THE IE DOING


Oh wats gewd pjay, its been a while...
Im gewd and yu.???
And we good man , we have like 5 or 6 bikes now...
And 4 of them are in the works from getting patterns and few getting switched up.!!!
It might take a while but we getting there


----------



## Fleetangel

WUTS GOOD FAMILY!!!...WANNA SAY CONGRATS TO MY WHOLE CHAPTER!! WE DID IT AGAIN!..NITE LIFE SHOW...RAINY SHOW BUT THAT DIDNT STOP US FROM DOING WUT WE LOVE!...TOOK 7 RIDES N WE BROUGHT HOME 7 TROPHIES!!! WAY TO GO!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> WUTS GOOD FAMILY!!!...WANNA SAY CONGRATS TO MY WHOLE CHAPTER!! WE DID IT AGAIN!..NITE LIFE SHOW...RAINY SHOW BUT THAT DIDNT STOP US FROM DOING WUT WE LOVE!...TOOK 7 RIDES N WE BROUGHT HOME 7 TROPHIES!!! WAY TO GO!!


Nice job ventura county.!!!!
yu guys always bringing home the gold.!!!
Post pics.?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> damn thats a good find!!!!


 Yea it actually was a good find. 
i'm thinking going original but adding a couple of twists to it.


----------



## David Cervantes

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_15-08-
48_402.jpg
































http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_10-18-
57_495.jpg

















































I want to say congratulations to all my members even that it was raining we represent GT to the fullis. I want to thank eveyone that helped me and my family.


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS :wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup fam yall looking good out there keep it up


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yea it actually was a good find.
> i'm thinking going original but adding a couple of twists to it.


DO U HAVE ANY PICS?


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_15-08-
> 48_402.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_10-18-
> 57_495.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say congratulations to all my members even that it was raining we represent GT to the fullis. I want to thank eveyone that helped me and my family.


NICE PICS!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup fam yall looking good out there keep it up





sureñosbluez said:


> WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMERS :wave::wave:


WUZ UP BROTHAZ!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ UP BROTHAZ!


aqui terminando unos sketches para un head light y un speedometer


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> aqui terminando unos sketches para un head light y un speedometer


FIRMEEEE!!!...KIERO VER!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> FIRMEEEE!!!...KIERO VER!


:buttkick: hasta que los termine pues esperar un compito mas :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_15-08-
> 48_402.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_10-18-
> 57_495.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say congratulations to all my members even that it was raining we represent GT to the fullis. I want to thank eveyone that helped me and my family.


U GUYS LOOKN GOOD OUT THERE. SEE U GUYS ADDN NEW THINGS TO THE BIKE. AND NEW GT RYDERS... GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Oh wats gewd pjay, its been a while...
> Im gewd and yu.???
> And we good man , we have like 5 or 6 bikes now...
> And 4 of them are in the works from getting patterns and few getting switched up.!!!
> It might take a while but we getting there



THATS GOOD BRO. WHEN THE NEXT SHOW OUT THERE IN IE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUTS GOOD FAMILY!!!...WANNA SAY CONGRATS TO MY WHOLE CHAPTER!! WE DID IT AGAIN!..NITE LIFE SHOW...RAINY SHOW BUT THAT DIDNT STOP US FROM DOING WUT WE LOVE!...TOOK 7 RIDES N WE BROUGHT HOME 7 TROPHIES!!! WAY TO GO!!



THATS THE WAY GT DO IT. WE ALL RIDE TOGETHER WE ALL BRING HOME THE TROPHYS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup fam yall looking good out there keep it up


WHATS CRACKN LESSTIME..


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA:wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Looken good 805.!!!!!
I see some new bikes.??


----------



## lesstime

sup every one 
well the next few days ill be working on the chevy i ended up with a rolling frame that it the right width that will fit under the chevy so am making mounds and pulling the body off and going to swap it i hope to get some bags for fathers day so i can put them in before putting the body on the new frame 
whats going on with yall???


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> sup every one
> well the next few days ill be working on the chevy i ended up with a rolling frame that it the right width that will fit under the chevy so am making mounds and pulling the body off and going to swap it i hope to get some bags for fathers day so i can put them in before putting the body on the new frame
> whats going on with yall???


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Looken good 805.!!!!!
> I see some new bikes.??


YES!!! ONE OF THE BIKES WAS DONE BY AN EX-PROSPECT(FULLTIMER NOW).. AND WE HAVE A NEW PROSPCT PUTTING IT DOWN FOR GOOD TIMES!!..


----------



## lesstime

where ya at homies? 1230 and am the 1st one posting lets keep it on top


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## Fleetangel

Q-VO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup every one
> well the next few days ill be working on the chevy i ended up with a rolling frame that it the right width that will fit under the chevy so am making mounds and pulling the body off and going to swap it i hope to get some bags for fathers day so i can put them in before putting the body on the new frame
> whats going on with yall???


sounds good... post some pics.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAMILIA:wave:


whats up how u and ur family.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where ya at homies? 1230 and am the 1st one posting lets keep it on top


whats up brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats gewd everyone


 
whats good g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> Q-VO


 
whats good fleeet


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> Q-VO


q-vo primo miraste la foto que te mande :wave:


----------



## lesstime

ill post pics later when i fig out how i hate going to photobucket take to dang long i got alot of mods done to the frame just have to pull the body off and get the mounts on the new frame


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats good fleeet


JUST CHILLIN BRO!...WBU?


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo miraste la foto que te mande :wave:


 HAYYYY GUEYYY!!!...ESO VA KEDAR CHINGON!!!!!!!:O


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> HAYYYY GUEYYY!!!...ESO VA KEDAR CHINGON!!!!!!!:O


simon que si primo


----------



## SNAPPER818

David Cervantes said:


> http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_15-08-
> 48_402.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2011-06-05_10-18-
> 57_495.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say congratulations to all my members even that it was raining we represent GT to the fullis. I want to thank eveyone that helped me and my family.


nice bikes...
Cowboys trike is sick


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> ill post pics later when i fig out how i hate going to photobucket take to dang long i got alot of mods done to the frame just have to pull the body off and get the mounts on the new frame


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> simon que si primo


PURO TOP NOTCH!


----------



## dee_5o5

What's good guys?


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up deee!!!...where have u been???


----------



## David Cervantes

click on it. http://youtu.be/x369o7tDoII


----------



## dee_5o5

Fleetangel said:


> wuz up deee!!!...where have u been???


Been busy planning on moving so been doing that and going to shows..bikes been placing..how you been?


----------



## Fleetangel

dee_5o5 said:


> Been busy planning on moving so been doing that and going to shows..bikes been placing..how you been?


BETTER B TO CALI!!... HAHA THATS GOOD!!!....IVE BEEN GOOD HOMIE...JUST STRUGGLING WITH MONEY RITE NOW


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats good g


Wats up pjay


----------



## -GT- RAY

dee_5o5 said:


> What's good guys?


Wats gewd dee.!!!!
How yu been bro.??


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> PURO TOP NOTCH!


a huevo primo puro arte :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

Fleetangel said:


> BETTER B TO CALI!!... HAHA THATS GOOD!!!....IVE BEEN GOOD HOMIE...JUST STRUGGLING WITH MONEY RITE NOW


Haha I wish..money tite for me too thats why I'm moving, you been to any shows yet?


----------



## dee_5o5

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats gewd dee.!!!!
> How yu been bro.??


Been good just busy....shows moving kids ect how you been?


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> a huevo primo puro arte :biggrin:


A WII WII!


----------



## -GT- RAY

dee_5o5 said:


> Been good just busy....shows moving kids ect how you been?


Koo koo
Im gewd just been pushing and finally talked to my dad and he said that we are gunna send the frame to get patterened next week i think.!!!!!
I'll keep yu updated.!?


----------



## dee_5o5

-GT- RAY said:


> Koo koo
> Im gewd just been pushing and finally talked to my dad and he said that we are gunna send the frame to get patterened next week i think.!!!!!
> I'll keep yu updated.!?


Thats cool..you figure out what colors and such?


----------



## Fleetangel

dee_5o5 said:


> Haha I wish..money tite for me too thats why I'm moving, you been to any shows yet?


SUCKS!!...YEAH LAST SUNDAY!!...BUT NO TRIKE YET!


----------



## -GT- RAY

dee_5o5 said:


> Thats cool..you figure out what colors and such?


The colors would just be a few different shades of red and i dont know the design


----------



## dee_5o5

Fleetangel said:


> SUCKS!!...YEAH LAST SUNDAY!!...BUT NO TRIKE YET!


Where the trike at? I went to one saturday I want to go again this weekn but not to sure..


----------



## dee_5o5

-GT- RAY said:


> The colors would just be a few different shades of red and i dont know the design


That would be cool can't wait to see the finish product..


----------



## -GT- RAY

dee_5o5 said:


> That would be cool can't wait to see the finish product..


Yea i know and im like already done picking up gold parts...
Like last wednesday, i bought gold handle bars, gold headlight, and the gold support bar for the forks..


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd fleet


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> A WII WII!


cuando lo vaz a mandar para decirle a mi primo que se ponga trucha con el correo


----------



## dee_5o5

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea i know and im like already done picking up gold parts...
> Like last wednesday, i bought gold handle bars, gold headlight, and the gold support bar for the forks..


Sounds like you been pushing..thats cool. I didn't do anything to my bikes yet hopefully soon but when show season over the green bike going in for some paint.


----------



## -GT- RAY

dee_5o5 said:


> Sounds like you been pushing..thats cool. I didn't do anything to my bikes yet hopefully soon but when show season over the green bike going in for some paint.


Yea im trying my hardest...
And cool wat color green.??


----------



## Fleetangel

dee_5o5 said:


> Where the trike at? I went to one saturday I want to go again this weekn but not to sure..


ima send some parts fro engraving, bikes needs to get started on,


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats gewd fleet


not much wut bout u g?


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> cuando lo vaz a mandar para decirle a mi primo que se ponga trucha con el correo


la semana k viene...no conoces a alguie k les aga polish aya??


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> la semana k viene...no conoces a alguie k les aga polish aya??


:yes: simon el vato que cromo mi speedometer


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> :yes: simon el vato que cromo mi speedometer


esta en mexico?


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> esta en mexico?


si aqui en mexicali


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> si aqui en mexicali


orale so mejor t mando las partes y aya ases todo el pedo...te mando la feria tambien


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> orale so mejor t mando las partes y aya ases todo el pedo...te mando la feria tambien


le vaz a hacer gold plating o puro chrome


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> le vaz a hacer gold plating o puro chrome


de los dos


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> de los dos


orale se van a ver chingones


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> orale se van a ver chingones


simon!!...kiero mucho detalles


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> not much wut bout u g?


Just finished getting ready for my sisters graduation.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Just finished getting ready for my sisters graduation.!!!


danggg!!! already??..tell her congrats!!...tomorrows princess uniques grad!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> simon!!...kiero mucho detalles


deja todo en mis manos el engraving va a quedar chingon lo voy a hacer mas deep para que resalte mas


----------



## dee_5o5

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea im trying my hardest...
> And cool wat color green.??


Yeah green with better pattern pin strips maybe murrals..


----------



## dee_5o5

Fleetangel said:


> ima send some parts fro engraving, bikes needs to get started on,


Thats cool..hope you can get it out for show season..


----------



## Fleetangel

dee_5o5 said:


> Thats cool..hope you can get it out for show season..


I HOPE SO TOO!...I NEED AN ENGINE FOR MY CAR TOO


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## Fleetangel

GNITE EVERYBODY!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> GNITE EVERYBODY!!


Gewdnite g


----------



## 55800

GOOD morning fam hope everyone has a GOOD weekend


----------



## David Cervantes

*BUENOS DIAS FAMILIA:wave::wave::wave:*


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

SOME OF THE VIDEOS THAT WE TOOK FROM PHINEZ ARIZONA.


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOODTIMES :wave::wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> WHAZZ UP GOODTIMES :wave::wave:


HEY BRO I GOTTHE BOX READY TO GO!...NEXT WEEK!


----------



## David Cervantes

buenos dias GOOD TIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

Good morning everyone.!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GOODTIMERS U GUYS READY FOR THE LA SUPER SHOW..


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> HEY BRO I GOTTHE BOX READY TO GO!...NEXT WEEK!


orale primo i am ready to start with your engraving


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP GOODTIMERS U GUYS READY FOR THE LA SUPER SHOW..


:thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## lesstime

hey every one what you been up too heres what i ben doing with my son swaping the frame for the 52 ,new frame is a G-body so ill have better brakes,power steering,
i need to do more cutting to make it fit right


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP GOODTIMERS U GUYS READY FOR THE LA SUPER SHOW..


 not yet!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> orale primo i am ready to start with your engraving


firme!!!...


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> hey every one what you been up too heres what i ben doing with my son swaping the frame for the 52 ,new frame is a G-body so ill have better brakes,power steering,
> i need to do more cutting to make it fit right


sick bro i cant wait to start to work on my 50 fleetline


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> firme!!!...


----------



## 55800

jus got our shirts GT up


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP GOODTIMERS U GUYS READY FOR THE LA SUPER SHOW..


Nope not quite


----------



## -GT- RAY

orangecrush719 said:


> jus got our shirts GT up


Looks gewd bro.....
Congrats.!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD GTIMERS


----------



## -GT- RAY

SUP FAM....HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF A FEW I.E. BIKES AT A LOCAL PICNIC YESTERDAY ......:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

orangecrush719 said:


> jus got our shirts GT up


nice


----------



## lesstime

sureñosbluez said:


> sick bro i cant wait to start to work on my 50 fleetline


cant wait to see what you come up with on it 
i got one design done i need to clean up some lines and see what you think and i still got to get you some pics of the other thing we talked about by weds


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> jus got our shirts GT up


looking good


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> SUP FAM....HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF A FEW I.E. BIKES AT A LOCAL PICNIC YESTERDAY ......:biggrin::biggrin:


looking clean keep it up


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> cant wait to see what you come up with on it
> i got one design done i need to clean up some lines and see what you think and i still got to get you some pics of the other thing we talked about by weds


i think to keep the fleetline O.G style maybe lowered some inches i have some ideas for you


----------



## lesstime

sureñosbluez said:


> i think to keep the fleetline O.G style maybe lowered some inches i have some ideas for you


dont be scared to pm me bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> dont be scared to pm me bro


the ideas are for your engraving bro


----------



## lesstime

am working on loading some of the pics comp being slow


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


wats gewd player


----------



## -GT- RAY

Ay surenobluez, yu did the engraving on davids bomb from streetkings.?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd dee_5o5


----------



## dee_5o5

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats gewd dee_5o5


Hey not much bro..so how was your weekn?


----------



## -GT- RAY

It was pretty good...
On saturday we hosted a cruise night and on sunday we went to a local picnic.!!!!
And yours.?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up to the 4 guest.!!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

-GT- RAY said:


> wats gewd player


 Nothing much bro. Just waiting for the next paycheck to add some pinstriping on my frame.


----------



## -GT- RAY

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much bro. Just waiting for the next paycheck to add some pinstriping on my frame.


Koo koo
Who is gunna pinstripe it.???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

-GT- RAY said:


> Koo koo
> Who is gunna pinstripe it.???


 One of my neighbors for $70.
He gets down; he does his own work on his cars. So it won't be that hard for him putting a couple of lines on a frame.


----------



## -GT- RAY

CaliLifeStyle said:


> One of my neighbors for $70.
> He gets down; he does his own work on his cars. So it won't be that hard for him putting a couple of lines on a frame.


Koo koo
Post pics when its done..


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> Ay surenobluez, yu did the engraving on davids bomb from streetkings.?


yes i still doing some things for him


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone how there week going 
hoping to have a update on one of the bike by the weekend and hope to hit a fathers day show we will see what happens


----------



## dee_5o5

-GT- RAY said:


> It was pretty good...
> On saturday we hosted a cruise night and on sunday we went to a local picnic.!!!!
> And yours.?


Was okay..had a family week...I'm just waiting for some more local shows..


----------



## David Cervantes

-GT- RAY said:


> SUP FAM....HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF A FEW I.E. BIKES AT A LOCAL PICNIC YESTERDAY ......:biggrin::biggrin:


 LOOKING GOOD FAMILY


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> yes i still doing some things for him


Yea man...
He was telling me about yu..


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> sup everyone how there week going
> hoping to have a update on one of the bike by the weekend and hope to hit a fathers day show we will see what happens


post pics....
Bring home the gold bro.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

dee_5o5 said:


> Was okay..had a family week...I'm just waiting for some more local shows..


Koo koo...
And yea thats kool...
This past weekend was the last time i bust out till the LA supershow...


----------



## -GT- RAY

David Cervantes said:


> LOOKING GOOD FAMILY


Thanks david


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up fleet and pjay.???
Where yu guys been.??


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone.!!!!
Where yu at.???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up everyone.!!!!
> Where yu at.???


 :nicoderm:


----------



## -GT- RAY

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :nicoderm:


Wats up playa ...
How yu doing.?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up playa ...
> How yu doing.?


 I'm doing alright man. It's getting hot over here.


----------



## -GT- RAY

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm doing alright man. It's getting hot over here.


Yea wats the tempeture.???
Man, most people dont know wat hot is until they come to the Coachella Valley.!


----------



## David Cervantes

was up familia:wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

David Cervantes said:


> was up familia:wave:


Wats up david


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea wats the tempeture.???
> Man, most people dont know wat hot is until they come to the Coachella Valley.!


you do want to know what is hot come to Mexicali bro  WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES :wave::wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> you do want to know what is hot come to Mexicali bro  WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES :wave::wave:


It may be hot, but not as hot like here.!
Wats gewd bro


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

sureñosbluez said:


> you do want to know what is hot come to Mexicali bro  WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES :wave::wave:


 Mexicali gets fuckin hot man. like 120.
every fuckin day.!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea wats the tempeture.???
> Man, most people dont know wat hot is until they come to the Coachella Valley.!


 it hit like high 80's and i was bitching about it all day. lol.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Where im from...
The Desert, the Coachella Valley.!


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> It may be hot, but not as hot like here.!
> Wats gewd bro


 I START WITH SOME ENGRAVING FOR THE HOMIE DAVID (STREETKINGS13) AND DOING SOME SKETCHES FOR MY FORKS AND SISSY BARS


----------



## -GT- RAY

CaliLifeStyle said:


> it hit like high 80's and i was bitching about it all day. lol.


Wtf.!!!
Thats beautiful weather.!!!
I wish i lived out there.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> I START WITH SOME ENGRAVING FOR THE HOMIE DAVID (STREETKINGS13) AND DOING SOME SKETCHES FOR MY FORKS AND SISSY BARS


Thats kool...
So yu work by urself...
Like doing all the paint engraving by urself.!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up orange.!


----------



## lesstime

sup fam 
sorry i eneded up getting free tickets to the races tonight i took the kid and the wife went to school then met up with us when she got out i also got free vip booth tickets for the next two races  just have to say I LOVE MY JOB  
hope everyone ready for the weekend am trying to have the next phase of T4's pixie ready for a show coming up and i think i should have some parts back on friday for the pink pixie


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> Thats kool...
> So yu work by urself...
> Like doing all the paint engraving by urself.!


:yes: i am my own boss bro well my dad is the painter and body man both i did the patterns


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> :yes: i am my own boss bro well my dad is the painter and body man both i did the patterns


Oh ohkay i see


----------



## 55800

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up orange.!


wad up ray and the rest of the fam


----------



## -GT- RAY

orangecrush719 said:


> wad up ray and the rest of the fam


Nuthing just listenin to music and on FB.!!!


----------



## 90rivimichael

HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...
Kids bring your bikes, trykes, peddlecars to this show, come out and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bikes or peddle cars will be the best out in the az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, come out have a good time
Entertainment, Jose Cortez will be playing the music, The God Chaser and his group of performers, Anthony with Providence Musik, much more for your enjoyment on a Sunday eve with family and friends.
Mike lowrider style cc VP glendale chpt


----------



## sureñosbluez

:inout:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

-GT- RAY said:


> Wtf.!!!
> Thats beautiful weather.!!!
> I wish i lived out there.!


Lol i fuckin hate it here. I belong in Orange*County


----------



## Fleetangel

wuts good family havent been here in a while!!!..computer got a virus!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> wuts good family havent been here in a while!!!..computer got a virus!!


pues ya deja de mirar pornos primo :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> pues ya deja de mirar pornos primo :biggrin:


eso no es el caso...la porno me mira a mi


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> eso no es el caso...la porno me mira a mi


ya checaste tu antivirus y firewall a lo mejor no estan activados


----------



## lesstime




----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


>


nice bro


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


lesstime said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys 
if it dont rain theres a show tomorrow at 9 i going to try and hit up


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


>


SICK!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO primo fleetangel :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> Q-VO primo fleetangel :wave:


NOMAS RESTING...TUVE MEETING CON MI CHAPTER I ESTOY BIEN CANSADO!!...NOS DIVERTIMOS MUCHO!!!>Y TU??? FELIZ DIA DEL PADRE LOKO!....HEY TE VOY A MANDAR MI KIT DEL TRIKE TAMBIEN PARA ENGRAVING


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> NOMAS RESTING...TUVE MEETING CON MI CHAPTER I ESTOY BIEN CANSADO!!...NOS DIVERTIMOS MUCHO!!!>Y TU??? FELIZ DIA DEL PADRE LOKO!....HEY TE VOY A MANDAR MI KIT DEL TRIKE TAMBIEN PARA ENGRAVING


orale gracias pero todavia no tengo hijos pero si 4 sobrinos  descansando bro mañana voy terminar algo de engraving de la ranfla de un compa y simon mandamelo


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP GOOD TIMES FAMILY JUST GOT HOME FROM A GOOD DAY WITH THE FAMILY TO DAY ON FATHERS DAY.


----------



## lesstime

sup fam any thing new ???


----------



## David Cervantes

*HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH THE FAMILY ON FATHERES DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

HEY GOODTIMERS HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT WEEKEND WITH THE FAMILY 
TTT!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## 55800

wats good full timers


----------



## Fleetangel

IM BACK!!!>..


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> IM BACK!!!>..


q-vo perdido :wave: como va todo primo :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo perdido :wave: como va todo primo :h5:


MAS O MENOS CARNAL...LA CHAMBA SE ACABO SO TENGO K BUSCAR OTRO JALE....


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> MAS O MENOS CARNAL...LA CHAMBA SE ACABO SO TENGO K BUSCAR OTRO JALE....


chale primo  hechale ganas y vaz a ver que vaz a agarrar algo mejor :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> chale primo  hechale ganas y vaz a ver que vaz a agarrar algo mejor :thumbsup:


simon...aorita le ando chingando en las bikes!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> simon...aorita le ando chingando en las bikes!


ya somos dos ahorita estoy probando el wiring del hydro set-up de mi bike y ase rato termine el engraving de una club plaque solo falta terminar la parte de atras


----------



## dee_5o5

What up goodtimes bc!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> ya somos dos ahorita estoy probando el wiring del hydro set-up de mi bike y ase rato termine el engraving de una club plaque solo falta terminar la parte de atras


orale...ta firme!


----------



## Fleetangel

dee_5o5 said:


> What up goodtimes bc!


wuts good dee...how u been brotha?


----------



## dee_5o5

Fleetangel said:


> wuts good dee...how u been brotha?


Been verry busy with this moving stuff and looking for work..how you been?


----------



## Fleetangel

dee_5o5 said:


> Been verry busy with this moving stuff and looking for work..how you been?


 good bro!!>..finally got time to work on the bikes!....gotta get back n track


----------



## dee_5o5

Fleetangel said:


> good bro!!>..finally got time to work on the bikes!....gotta get back n track


Yeah me too! I want to make more parts maybe this weekn..


----------



## MACULANT

tha process of tha bike


















STARTED TO SAND IT DOWN TO GET IT READY FOR PAINT
































ALMOST DONE
















FRESH ASS PAINT JOB
























TOOK IT OUT TO SEE IT IN THA SUN AND THA DAMN MORMENS COUGHT ME SLIPPIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:








STARTED TO PUT IT TOGETHER TO SEE WHAT IT LUK LIKE


















STILL GOT ALOT TO DO TO IT BUT ITS GETTIN THERE GT UP


----------



## MACULANT

tha process of tha bike


















STARTED TO SAND IT DOWN TO GET IT READY FOR PAINT
































ALMOST DONE
















FRESH ASS PAINT JOB
























TOOK IT OUT TO SEE IT IN THA SUN AND THA DAMN MORMENS COUGHT ME SLIPPIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:








STARTED TO PUT IT TOGETHER TO SEE WHAT IT LUK LIKE


















STILL GOT ALOT TO DO TO IT BUT ITS GETTIN THERE GT UP


----------



## MACULANT

THIS NEW LAYIT LOW IS FUKING GARBAGE:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::guns::buttkick::barf: DONT KNO Y IT POSTED TWICE


----------



## 55800

MACULANT said:


> tha process of tha bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO SAND IT DOWN TO GET IT READY FOR PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRESH ASS PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK IT OUT TO SEE IT IN THA SUN AND THA DAMN MORMENS COUGHT ME SLIPPIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO PUT IT TOGETHER TO SEE WHAT IT LUK LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOT ALOT TO DO TO IT BUT ITS GETTIN THERE GT UP


:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

just dropped my bike off to get leafed up and pinstriped updates coming soon


----------



## David Cervantes

MACULANT said:


> tha process of tha bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO SAND IT DOWN TO GET IT READY FOR PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRESH ASS PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK IT OUT TO SEE IT IN THA SUN AND THA DAMN MORMENS COUGHT ME SLIPPIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO PUT IT TOGETHER TO SEE WHAT IT LUK LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOT ALOT TO DO TO IT BUT ITS GETTIN THERE GT UP


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5

MACULANT said:


> tha process of tha bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO SAND IT DOWN TO GET IT READY FOR PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRESH ASS PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK IT OUT TO SEE IT IN THA SUN AND THA DAMN MORMENS COUGHT ME SLIPPIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO PUT IT TOGETHER TO SEE WHAT IT LUK LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bro! Like the new look!
> 
> STILL GOT ALOT TO DO TO IT BUT ITS GETTIN THERE GT UP


looking good bro..like the mew look! Keep It up!


----------



## MACULANT

THANKS FELLAS STILL GOT ALOT TO DO BUT SHIIT ILL BE UP AND GOIN SOO BUT SHIT WAD UP GOODTIMERS WERES THA PARTY AT HAHA


----------



## MACULANT

WAAD UP DEE THINKIN BOUT SELLIN THAT AIR PUMP BRO IF U STILL INTRASTED I THINK IT LUK HELLA UGLY ON THA BIKE RADTHER JUS HAVE THA SPRING IN THERE


----------



## dee_5o5

MACULANT said:


> WAAD UP DEE THINKIN BOUT SELLIN THAT AIR PUMP BRO IF U STILL INTRASTED I THINK IT LUK HELLA UGLY ON THA BIKE RADTHER JUS HAVE THA SPRING IN THERE


Oh yeah money been tight the last couple weeks and got to do a bday party for my lil girl. All let you know if I will take it soon if you don't sell it by then bro..


----------



## MACULANT

OK I FEEL U DOG ILL HOLD ON TO IT FOR U BRO JUS LET ME KNO ITS HERE FOR YA WHENEVER U NEED IT


----------



## -GT- RAY

MACULANT said:


> tha process of tha bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO SAND IT DOWN TO GET IT READY FOR PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRESH ASS PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK IT OUT TO SEE IT IN THA SUN AND THA DAMN MORMENS COUGHT ME SLIPPIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TO PUT IT TOGETHER TO SEE WHAT IT LUK LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL GOT ALOT TO DO TO IT BUT ITS GETTIN THERE GT UP


looks gewd player!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

COLORADO LOOKING GOOD!!... KEEP PUSHING!!

WE R GONNA BE ATTENDING A BIKE SHOW TOMORROW...ITS THE OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW...HOPE TO SEE OTHER CHAPTERS THERE


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> COLORADO LOOKING GOOD!!... KEEP PUSHING!!
> 
> WE R GONNA BE ATTENDING A BIKE SHOW TOMORROW...ITS THE OLD MEMORIES BIKE SHOW...HOPE TO SEE OTHER CHAPTERS THERE


Wats gewd fleet


----------



## David Cervantes

*wa up familia:wave::wave::wave:*


----------



## David Cervantes

*i want to congratulat and thanked all my members on puting it down representing Ventura County @ the bike show in LA.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM.SORRY IHAVENT BEEN ON HERE MUCH.IM JUST TRYING TO GET BACK ON TRAK AT WORK SUMMER SUPER BUSY FOR US IN HVAC.PJ SORRY I COUNDNT TEXT BACK I WAS PLAYING SOFTBALL WITH MY COWORKERS.IM FREE TOMARROW GET AT ME .MUCH LOVE GTIMERS KEEP PUSHING GT ALL THE WAY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW EVERYBODY BEEN.. KEEP PUSHN TO ALL THE GT FAMILY...


----------



## David Cervantes

Just got them back from getting them engraving. Know there heading to get crome.


----------



## -GT- RAY

David Cervantes said:


> Just got them back from getting them engraving. Know there heading to get crome.


That is sick A'F.!!!!!
Which trike is this for.??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

David Cervantes said:


> Just got them back from getting them engraving. Know there heading to get crome.


:wow: damn that engravings sick. who engraved them?


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


> Just got them back from getting them engraving. Know there heading to get crome.


nice work whazz up GOOD TIMES :wave::wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wow: damn that engravings sick. who engraved them?


It was David Renteria


----------



## David Cervantes

-GT- RAY said:


> That is sick A'F.!!!!!
> Which trike is this for.??


 Its for the green one


----------



## David Cervantes

sureñosbluez said:


> nice work whazz up GOOD TIMES :wave::wave:


Thankes


----------



## luckcharm818

HEY WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## David Cervantes

luckcharm818 said:


> HEY WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


HEY WUZ UP :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

VENTURA CO. BIKES KEEP PUSHING GOOD WORK EVERYONE.


----------



## Guest

im gunna be selling this trike, also come with front air ride (cylinder) kit! make offer once i recieve good cash offer will inform,,,,plx PM me


----------



## David Cervantes

Wuz UP FAMILIA:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

wuts good everybody!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd fleet and david....


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST RESTING WBU?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> JUST RESTING WBU?


Laying down and listenin to music.!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up GOOD TIMES :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

Just got hear to Vegas hope everyone has a good 4 of july weekend.


----------



## David Cervantes

I got my tooth out but allways rep. GOOD TIMES state to state.


----------



## lesstime

whats good every one long time it been working like crazy got sick and trying to be productive on some new stuff updates to follow


----------



## David Cervantes

Wuz up family


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Sup Goodtimes. :h5:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia:wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

BUENOS DIAS GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY.:h5::h5:


----------



## David Cervantes

*hellow GT family were is everyone @??????*


----------



## David Cervantes

ANYONE GOING TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW


----------



## 55800

CO CHECKIN IN... BEEN BUSY WORKIN ON GETTIN READY 4 OUR 1ST SHOW AS A BIKE CLUB THIS WEEKEND


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> CO CHECKIN IN... BEEN BUSY WORKIN ON GETTIN READY 4 OUR 1ST SHOW AS A BIKE CLUB THIS WEEKEND


GOOD LUCK HOMIE KEEP PUSHING


----------



## 55800

David Cervantes said:


> GOOD LUCK HOMIE KEEP PUSHING


thanks big homie its gettin stressfull still havent got my frame back from getting pinstriped :uh:


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks big homie its gettin stressfull still havent got my frame back from getting pinstriped :uh:


i know what u mean im also waiting on my custome parts and hope three ready soon. my wife saids that if i rush things it dosent come out right. take ur time and @ the long yard u will be satified.


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks big homie its gettin stressfull still havent got my frame back from getting pinstriped :uh:


i wish i could of been traveling to colorado for the show representing GT state to state. but i will try to make it next year. good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd everyone


----------



## 55800

David Cervantes said:


> i know what u mean im also waiting on my custome parts and hope three ready soon. my wife saids that if i rush things it dosent come out right. take ur time and @ the long yard u will be satified.


oh ya man i know what you mean i hate to rush on my bike but just sucks when the show is right around the corner and you have to wait on people..


----------



## 55800

David Cervantes said:


> i wish i could of been traveling to colorado for the show representing GT state to state. but i will try to make it next year. good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks bro i will definitly post pics when i get back to town ..but let me know when you come out to CO homie are you gunna be at vegas??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks bro i will definitly post pics when i get back to town ..but let me know when you come out to CO homie are you gunna be at vegas??


YEA I WILL BE THERE IN VEGAS I HAVE FAMILY UP THERE SO I GO FOR THE SHOW AND TO VISIT ALSO. ARE U GOING TO BE THERE???


----------



## lesstime

sup!


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> sup!


WUZ UP. WERES EVERYONE


----------



## lesstime

not to sure i been off for some time the wife is getting ready to have surgry next week and i been trying to make sure everything goingto be ok and cool with work and the bikes and the car man it been crazy these last few weeks


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> not to sure i been off for some time the wife is getting ready to have surgry next week and i been trying to make sure everything goingto be ok and cool with work and the bikes and the car man it been crazy these last few weeks


HOPE EVERYTHINGS TURNS OUT GOOD. DONT LOSE UR FAITH.


----------



## 55800

David Cervantes said:


> YEA I WILL BE THERE IN VEGAS I HAVE FAMILY UP THERE SO I GO FOR THE SHOW AND TO VISIT ALSO. ARE U GOING TO BE THERE???


ya i will definitly be out there i will bring the bike too ,,,finally got all my parts back from getting leafed at mid night last nite so now i got all day to put it togeather and be in denver by tonight hope i dont run in to any issues


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> ya i will definitly be out there i will bring the bike too ,,,finally got all my parts back from getting leafed at mid night last nite so now i got all day to put it togeather and be in denver by tonight hope i dont run in to any issues


im glade everything is turning out goood. drive safe bring home the gold.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats gewd playas.!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia:wave:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Fleetangel

Wuts good everyone! Just checkin in sucks not having a computer....I'm going through a bunch of shit rite now but I'm pushin my trike....not gonna b the way I wanted it to b but it will b clean to be plaqued... On the other hand wanna wish good luck to the Colorado chapter!...lesstime hope everything goes well on ur wifes....I'm outs! GOODTIMES all the way!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet 

and for all ya that be texting me my phone screen is busted and i cant open or respond to any texts so hit me up on here or facebook or my email 

howed everyone do this weekend ???


----------



## David Cervantes

HELLOW GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD WEEKEND. LESSTIME HOW WAS UR TRIPE???
ANYONE HAS PIC OF COLORADO:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

trip ? i went on a trip where did i go???


----------



## 55800

jus got back home damn what a crazy weekend GT CO only had 4 bikes that made it but i will get pics up asap i was the only one that placed out of the club took 1st in 12" but over all had a GOOD TIME


----------



## 55800

FOUND THESE ON MY LADYS PHONE


----------



## 55800




----------



## Fleetangel

CONGRATS COLORADO!!!...BIKES CAME OUT SICKK!!!!


----------



## 55800

Fleetangel said:


> CONGRATS COLORADO!!!...BIKES CAME OUT SICKK!!!!


thanks homie we had a GOOD TIME at the show


----------



## dee_5o5

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks homie we had a GOOD TIME at the show


Bikes looking good....:thumbsup: couldn't make it out, but I'm going be pushing to make the pueblo show..congrats on the win bro.


----------



## 55800

dee_5o5 said:


> Bikes looking good....:thumbsup: couldn't make it out, but I'm going be pushing to make the pueblo show..congrats on the win bro.


ya man wish you could have made it up was a really great show..pueblo is a great show too so hopefully you can make it up ..but thanks bro


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> FOUND THESE ON MY LADYS PHONE


 CONGRATULATIONS ON THE WINES HOPE NEXT YEAR WE COULD HEAD UP THERE FOR THIS SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW EVERYBODY.. I HOPE U DOING GOOD.. PROGRESS REPORT PICS OF THE ORANGE BIKE WILL BE COMING SOON JULY 30 OR 31...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> FOUND THESE ON MY LADYS PHONE


DAMN COLORODO LOOKN GOOD.


----------



## lesstime

jr call me in a hour please


----------



## lesstime

placing order tonight let me know what you need


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN COLORODO LOOKN GOOD.


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD TIMES


----------



## lesstime

Paul JR hit me up via call 
Fleet hit me you via call 
thanks 


GOODTIMES


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia:wave:


----------



## lesstime

i can not get any text messages or pic messages


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::loco::loco:


----------



## lesstime

lol sup david?


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> lol sup david?


not much just finish bbq with the family. hows the family doing


----------



## lesstime

ok so far the kids dont know about my wife 
my wife is stressed really bad and she making me stress but i think it will all be ok come thursday after its all over 

as for bike i was told theres a show at the end of aug so am sending some parts to get chromed tomorrow to see how much $$$$ it will be if to much ill get what i can aford and paint the rest or try something diffrent ?


----------



## David Cervantes

SEE U GUYS TOMMOROW GOT TO GET SOME SLEEP GOING TO WORK TOMORROW.:wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

night bro 
thans for the words bro means alot 

have a god day/night


----------



## lesstime

more parts being picked up for chrome in 10 mins


----------



## Fleetangel

so i was welding my fenders n then for been so damn excited to see em ont the sun i grabed them n that shit burned my hand!!!...it burns like a damn bitch!!!!,,,,,hey less it was good helping u yesterday!!...almost done prospecting bro!!!....


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet 

ill have price on the last of the parts for chrome monday  hope the are decent on price 

how is shhh???


i can not get text/pic or anything on my phone right now but if you want to send them to me in pm or in a facebook message that be nice 
i got the wheels on the way and am going to start designing the rest of the parts on fridaynight and might even cut them out 
can you tell your cuz to send me the pic of the forks again i cant find it


----------



## Fleetangel

hey bro shh is lookin sickk im gonna keep it!!!...jk but ima put it away n finish it after the l.a show!!,,,,im working on ma trike n a pedal car!....hey r u gonna send me the tires n the bolt??


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia:wave:


----------



## dee_5o5

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

yoyoyo


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up david

wuz up dee

wuz up lesstime!!



damn my eyes r burning! i didnt wear a welding helmet while welding!!!lol


----------



## lesstime

lol fleet do not use visine it will make it worse 
it will hurt more tonight like you got alot of sand in your eyes


----------



## Fleetangel

IM NOT USING ANYTHING!!...I BURN MY FINGER BAD TOO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Fleetangel said:


> wuz up david
> 
> wuz up dee
> 
> wuz up lesstime!!
> 
> 
> 
> damn my eyes r burning! i didnt wear a welding helmet while welding!!!lol


cut a potato in half and put the sliced end over your eyes. pulls the heat out


----------



## Fleetangel

sounds funny but i will thanx!!


----------



## lesstime

i chouldnt member if it was tato or steak lol but it true

use gloveslol


----------



## -GT- RAY

WAts up guys...


----------



## lesstime

sup ray


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wat yu been up to sparky.??


----------



## lesstime

working like crazy trying to make sure every thing stays ok with my wife 
and designing parts for shhh


----------



## 55800

wad up fam


----------



## lesstime

sup aj


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> sup aj


what you up to bro hows the bomba comin


----------



## 55800




----------



## lesstime

slow on the 52 right now maybe in aug when i get back from reno ill hit it hard


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> working like crazy trying to make sure every thing stays ok with my wife
> and designing parts for shhh


Man, i hope everything goes well with yur wife and thats kool


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Kiloz said:


>


----------



## Fleetangel

THE POTATO ACTUALLY WORKED!!!!....NUT I WOKE UP WITH SWOLLEN EYES!!LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## 26jd

hey GOODTIMES fam i know i havent been in here for a while, its just that my laptop was messd up for a while... but this is what i been working on lately


----------



## lesstime

ok everyong my wife is out surgry and is doing good thank you all the prayed for us she will get to go home tomorrow but wil be on bed rest for a week or two but she will be ok


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> ok everyong my wife is out surgry and is doing good thank you all the prayed for us she will get to go home tomorrow but wil be on bed rest for a week or two but she will be ok


Good to hear that bro.!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up gt


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone monica's coming home

and i found out about a show on the 27th of aug 
edmark chevrolet is putting up a LOWRIDER car/bicycle show  
GOODTIMES 
208 FINEST 
will be there in full force with 6 bikes and 1 pedal car and one scooter pics will be posted day of show


----------



## lesstime

Saturday, August 27 at 2:00pm at Edmark Superstore
Edmark is holding a "Lowrider" car show on August 27th 2011 from 2:00PM to 6:00PM. Prizes and awards for all wh...o enter. Entry is FREE and all Lowriders from all over are welcome. RSVP required at [email protected].​ Look forward to seeing you there!!


----------



## David Cervantes

Getting started bullding Green with Envy. I will post more pic after is all together.


----------



## lesstime

looking good david


----------



## lesstime

whats up fam ws up late last night and up early this morning taking car of the little buz i got going all parts have been ordered and and custom made parts orders are cut on top of stock to sell if any of you need anything let me know


----------



## 55800

wad up less jus wanted to see if u had any 20" frames we r doing a raffle soon and i wanna build up a decent bike for it


----------



## lesstime

give me a call AJ 
we can fig something out


----------



## David Cervantes

THANKES EVERYONE FOR THE COMENTS .


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

sup every oe just laying here with the wife and drawing ome parts up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAVID GREEN ENVY LOOKS GOOD. KEEP PUSHING HOMIE..


----------



## lesstime

GT 208 in the house


----------



## dee_5o5

You goodtimerz bikes be looking good!! David that trike looks nice! like the color...keep up the good work!


----------



## David Cervantes

.













































FINALY GOT MY PARTS SMALL SNEEK PICK OF BY TRIKES.


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALY GOT MY PARTS SMALL SNEEK PICK OF BY TRIKES.


damn!!!! SICKKK AS HELLL!!!!....LOOKING GOOD DAVID!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

KEEP PUSHN GOODTIMERS. JULY 31 IS ALMOST HERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> You goodtimerz bikes be looking good!! David that trike looks nice! like the color...keep up the good work!


HOW U BEEN BROTHER.


----------



## 55800

GT COLORADO IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone????


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> sup everyone????


hey wuz up how was ur weekend


----------



## dee_5o5

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW U BEEN BROTHER.


 Been good just looking for shows, working all over the place nm, co, ut, az lots of traveling how you been?


----------



## lesstime

it was long and slow but ok wife is home and getting better 
now am getting some things together for paint for the aug show out here we going to hit it hard


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> hey wuz up how was ur weekend


how about you ??


----------



## dee_5o5

lesstime said:


> sup everyone????


What going on bro...hope you and your family getting better...


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro 

am trying to fig out what colors go good with orange any one want to help???


----------



## dee_5o5

I see silver with it? depends on what kind of them or paint paterns you going with..


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> how about you ??


i been good im just trying to finish building the bikes for the show on the 30 of this month.


----------



## lesstime

dee i was kinda thinking silver,red blue,and a purple ??

david your doing a good job bro the trikes are looking sic


----------



## dee_5o5

lesstime said:


> dee i was kinda thinking silver,red blue,and a purple ??david your doing a good job bro the trikes are looking sic


Yeah that was what I was thinking..maybe just silver red purple yellow blue would go in somewhere too..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOOD JOB DAVID DAM YOUR TRIKE IS CLEAN GTIMER :h5:


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup:


dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah that was what I was thinking..maybe just silver red purple yellow blue would go in somewhere too..


----------



## Vm0m0

David Cervantes said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INALY GOT MY PARTS SMALL SNEEK PICK OF BY TRIKES.


it look very nice david...:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Fleetangel

:run:


----------



## lesstime

sup yall


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good less


----------



## lesstime

just got back from shipping a box to LA now back to work what good wit you ????


----------



## Fleetangel

ima go drop off my seat for upholstery n pick up some paint


----------



## lesstime

nice want to send shhh also ??? so i can show you what i been working on for it


----------



## Fleetangel

can i send it tomorrow??


----------



## lesstime

yeah thats good ill should get it by friday and i can finsh most of the parts over the weekend


----------



## lesstime

hey fam am looking for 20inch parts let me know if anyone has anything they like to part with thanks


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## mannyjrGT520

TTT GT


----------



## lesstime

whats good fam am ordering the shirts and plaques tonight should have all by the show in aug also got a new member out here ill get pics of his bike this weekend when we have our 1st real meeting as GOODTIMES 208 FINEST B.C


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> whats good fam am ordering the shirts and plaques tonight should have all by the show in aug also got a new member out here ill get pics of his bike this weekend when we have our 1st real meeting as GOODTIMES 208 FINEST B.C


TAKE A BUNCH OF PICS!


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> whats good fam am ordering the shirts and plaques tonight should have all by the show in aug also got a new member out here ill get pics of his bike this weekend when we have our 1st real meeting as GOODTIMES 208 FINEST B.C


:thumbsup:congrats on the chap homie..keep buggin jagster on the plaques bro he takes a while longer then what he says


----------



## lesstime

pics will come 
thanks AJ


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone just got done doing a tattoo and started a 2nd one ill finish tomorrow oh and i got about 3 hours of work on the bikes done 
what you doing???


----------



## mannyjrGT520

TTT


----------



## lesstime

back at work


----------



## Fleetangel

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

sup every one doing detail on a frame in the morning the prime


----------



## dee_5o5

lesstime said:


> sup every one doing detail on a frame in the morning the prime


post some pics bro...


----------



## lesstime

tomorrow


----------



## -GT- RAY

Ttt


----------



## lesstime

ok change of plain on the pedal car but it will be just as good going to drop it off right now pics sometime this week 
when i get back ill finsh the detail on the bikes and primer them then some pics 
talk to you soon


----------



## lesstime

ok came home worked on the bikes and the primer stil has not showen up so i did yard work to catch up on that went and got pizza ate that then i just no got a knock on the door its the primer  yay so i might spray them in just a few if not in the morning


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good everyone!....lesstime doing big things


----------



## lesstime

trying bro trying


----------



## Fleetangel

thats wuz up


----------



## charlieshowtime

just stop by to say whats up and sum old pikks from 2010 at the san fernando valley car show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. HOW EVERYBODY WEEKN GOING


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whats up GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> hey whats up GOODTIMERS


WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## 55800

whats GOOD fam hows everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> whats GOOD fam hows everyone


WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


good bro jus makin sum moves out here how ya been homie


----------



## lesstime

whats up everyone ill take a few pics in a min and load them


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


>


looks GOOD bro didnt know you got the frame back


----------



## lesstime

sup every one yeah i got it back on friday did the body work on at and primed it few little things am going to fix then in for paint


----------



## lesstime

frame am doing for james843 and then the 20inch


----------



## lesstime

little pc to clean up the headset


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good everyone....im spending my days workin on ma trike...


----------



## lesstime

send me pics fleet ill post them for you


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

pic post for fleet


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> pic post for fleet




is it going to be ready for the LA SHOW???


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


>


looks good less....


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> frame am doing for james843 and then the 20inch


SICK..!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> little pc to clean up the headset


MAN YUR ON A ROLL SPARKY!!!!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> pic post for fleet


LOOKING GOOOD FLEET...
HOPE YU CAN FINISH IT BRO!


----------



## lesstime

whats good this monday morning???


----------



## -GT- RAY

GOOD AFTERNOON EVERYONE...


----------



## lesstime

sup ray 

fleet tracking number 1z8458260365199759 ups 2days


----------



## lesstime

i got a voice mail saying the pedal car will be done friday
and i should have a pic of the scooter on sat


----------



## David Cervantes

like this pic alot.


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> sup ray fleet tracking number 1z8458260365199759 ups 2days


 Wats good less...How yu been..?


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> sup ray fleet tracking number 1z8458260365199759 ups 2days


 Wats good less...How yu been..?


----------



## lesstime

david that pic is bad ass 
ray been ok trying to get all the bikes ready for a show on the 27th and trying to help the wife out as much as she needs me what about you how things going


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> is it going to be ready for the LA SHOW???


ill give u an answer by thursday!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup ray
> 
> fleet tracking number 1z8458260365199759 ups 2days


thanx bro!!...will send u more pics today


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> like this pic alot.


 ughhh i miss that bishhhh!


----------



## lesstime

fleet here you go bro


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> fleet here you go bro


WOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## dee_5o5

Lesstime be making big moves...nice work bro.


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro fleet is doing that last pic hes doing big thangs also on a quick note and the rest of the GT is doing big thangs too keep it up fam


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

PRINCESS UNIQUE GOOD TIMES VENTURA COUNTY


----------



## lesstime

looking real good


PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> PRINCESS UNIQUE GOOD TIMES VENTURA COUNTY


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

thanks


----------



## dee_5o5

lesstime said:


> thanks bro fleet is doing that last pic hes doing big thangs also on a quick note and the rest of the GT is doing big thangs too keep it up fam


nice work to fleet too..all of you looking good....any more pics of that fender?


----------



## dee_5o5

PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> PRINCESS UNIQUE GOOD TIMES VENTURA COUNTY


 Like the color on this bike..


----------



## lesstime

time will tell  pics should be coming by the weekend


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> fleet tracking number 1z8458260365199759 ups 2days


fleet sorry i not sure what i was typeing when i posted this 
1Z8458260365199750 but heres the right one be there today


----------



## lesstime

pinstriper just call hes going to send me pics tonight said its almost done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAMILY!.....JUST FINISHED PAINTING MY TRIKE!!...GONNA B READY FOR THE L.A. SUPER SHOW!....


----------



## Fleetangel

dee_5o5 said:


> nice work to fleet too..all of you looking good....any more pics of that fender?


LESS WILL POST ANOTHER ONE LATER FOR ME


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

waiting on pics of the pedal car cant wait to see whats up with it , called the guy thats got the scooter and it looks like am going to be painting it he has to move so he wont have time but he is going to let me use his paint guns sata3000's so it should come out good  fingers crossed


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


>



LOOKING GOOOD FLEET.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ UP FAMILY!.....JUST FINISHED PAINTING MY TRIKE!!...GONNA B READY FOR THE L.A. SUPER SHOW!....


WHATS GOOD G...HOW U BEEN...KEEP PUSHN HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE TRIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> LOOKING GOOOD FLEET.


WHATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN HOMIE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> waiting on pics of the pedal car cant wait to see whats up with it , called the guy thats got the scooter and it looks like am going to be painting it he has to move so he wont have time but he is going to let me use his paint guns sata3000's so it should come out good  fingers crossed


WHATS UP LESSTIMES...KEEP PUSHNHOMIE...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PROJEC COMING OUT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UPCOLORADO AND TEXAS AND 805 AND 818 AND IDAHO AND NEW MEXICO AND ARIZONA REST OF THEGOODTIMERS IN HERE....GOTMY LAPTOP BACK


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP FAMILY I WANTED TO ASK IF ANY BODY HAS AN EXTRA REGESTRATION TO SELL FOR THIS WEEKEND SHOW. LA SHOW??????????


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP DAVID HOW U BEEN HOMIE...



I BEEN GOOD JUST GETING READY FOR THE WEEKEND. FINISHING PUTING TOGETHER THE BIKES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST TAKE THE BIKE..IM PRETTY SURETHEY WILL LET US PAY DAY OF SHOW



David Cervantes said:


> WUZ UP FAMILY I WANTED TO ASK IF ANY BODY HAS AN EXTRA REGESTRATION TO SELL FOR THIS WEEKEND SHOW. LA SHOW??????????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> I BEEN GOOD JUST GETING READY FOR THE WEEKEND. FINISHING PUTING TOGETHER THE BIKES.


SAME HERE BUT I CANT PUT MY BIKE TOGETHER TO FRIDAYNIGHT WHEN IGET ALL MY PARTS BAK... GT GOING TO LOOK GOOD WITH ALL THE NEW UPDATES


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> JUST TAKE THE BIKE..IM PRETTY SURETHEY WILL LET US PAY DAY OF SHOW


IS BECAUSE WE TRY TO GET SOME REGESTRATIONS AND THEY TOLD US ITS A SOLD OUT AND THAT THERE WASENT NO MORE ROOM


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> JUST TAKE THE BIKE..IM PRETTY SURETHEY WILL LET US PAY DAY OF SHOW


 They all booked up tried to gett my bike in no luck they told me don't even bother bringing it down..just going to show and cheek it out and take lots of pics for a certain magazine...!


----------



## David Cervantes

1000 YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

Thanx everyone for the good comments!!!!... I accomplished my mission now time to Rep. GT to the fullest


----------



## lesstime

fleet when everyone see the trike there jaw is going to drop  whats up JR ,david,ray,AJ, rest of fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> IS BECAUSE WE TRY TO GET SOME REGESTRATIONS AND THEY TOLD US ITS A SOLD OUT AND THAT THERE WASENT NO MORE ROOM


 Let me make a phone call today ill give u a call toniht


----------



## lesstime

sup GT got the clear and all the stuff for the paint


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UPCOLORADO AND TEXAS AND 805 AND 818 AND IDAHO AND NEW MEXICO AND ARIZONA REST OF THEGOODTIMERS IN HERE....GOTMY LAPTOP BACK


i started a saveing account for vegas i hope i can get enuf to get to get there and have fun hope to meet all ya there


----------



## lesstime

switch will be here soon 
tank compressor is going to get painted and pinstriped 
air line will be moved so theres not somuch laying all over 
and head light bracket will get painted also


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> switch will be here soon
> tank compressor is going to get painted and pinstriped
> air line will be moved so theres not somuch laying all over
> and head light bracket will get painted also


TAKIN THE STREETS TO A NEW LEVEL!


----------



## Fleetangel

SO IVE BEEN PUTTING MY RIMS BACK TOGETHER N ITS TAKIN ME ABOUT 2 TO 3 HRS PER RIM.....


----------



## lesstime

and from what i seen fleet thay are sick bro well worth it


----------



## lesstime

on the rise for a kinda early start on the bikes hope to have some good pics soon

everyone redy for the shows this weekend????


----------



## DVS

What's up Goodtimes, bikes are looking good. Fleet can't wait to see your trike all finished up.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats good UsO and GT.!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

DVS said:


> What's up Goodtimes, bikes are looking good. Fleet can't wait to see your trike all finished up.


its ready bro!!...not the way i want it yet but its a nice lookin show trike!...will post pics on monday


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> and from what i seen fleet thay are sick bro well worth it


yeah bro!...the bike is ready....but will try not to show it to anyone until sunday


----------



## DVS

Fleetangel said:


> its ready bro!!...not the way i want it yet but its a nice lookin show trike!...will post pics on monday


Right on


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> switch will be here soon
> tank compressor is going to get painted and pinstriped
> air line will be moved so theres not somuch laying all over
> and head light bracket will get painted also


woooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## lesstime

all done today by me didnt thing is was going to come out as good as it did


----------



## 55800

CO checkin in got a show tommarow nd sunday will take pics..lesstime paint looks good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks aj 
the 12inch is next


----------



## lesstime




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

mad love homies... tyght work 

http://www.enchanteddreamz.com


----------



## sureñosbluez

Whazz up good times


----------



## sureñosbluez

hey lesstime your bike looks sick bro


----------



## lesstime

where you been bro


----------



## lesstime

something i tryed to day on the 66 schwinn today


----------



## lesstime

a homie out here thats wants to join thats his little girl on it

am going to try and gett better pics soon


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> where you been bro


 Finishing some engraving and waiting for some parts from the polisher and learning how to use the movil version


----------



## lesstime

cool 
i need to get some part polished how much it cost???


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning I want to thanks everyone that helped my wife yesterday I couldint make it had to work . I realy appreciate all your guys help. Thanked GT family


----------



## dee_5o5

Who all went to the l.a show today?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

i know 805 ,818 am sure lots more
am getting pics ill post them


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

got some new parts on the way handle bars ,sissy bar crank/pedals for the 66 schwinn new pedals coming for the pink pixie and lil tiger parts are getting work done this week


----------



## lesstime

two of fleets trike and the my repo pepicker


----------



## lesstime

wuz up fam everyone get home safe


----------



## 55800

nice line up gt homies!!


----------



## lesstime

looking GOOD CO


i got the air switch for the green pixie ill have it all hooked up tonight and working 

whats GOOD fam


----------



## lesstime

*lesstime* *Fleetangel*+ 
sup bro


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD FAMILY!!....GOTTA SAY THE DAY WE WAITED FOR SO LONG PASSED ALREADY!...WE ALL LOOKED GOOD!!! HAD A GREAT LINE UP MADE A BADASS IMPRESSION... IT WAS A SHOW T MAKE HISTORY N WE DID...GOODTIMES TTT... ARIZONA,EAST LA,BAKERSFIELD, 818 RIDERS,INLAND EMPIRE AND VENTURA WE ALL DID IT!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> *lesstime* *Fleetangel*+
> sup bro


HOW R U?


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> HOW R U?


good bro and you 
am working on the t4's air ride right now


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD TIRED!!!...THEY CALLED ME BACK TO WORK FOR 2 WEEKS!!...ANY PICS?


----------



## lesstime

ok i got the switch mounted and it work i need to make a box to hold the batt to hide it 

as soon as monica gets home ill post pics and maybe a vid if i can fig it out


----------



## lesstime

thats good that they called you back to work but it also suck cuz you wont work on shhh any


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HELL YEA I GOT 1ST AND 2ND AND 3RD IN MY SAME CATORGORY.. THEY DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO GIVE ME.. SO THEY ONLY HAVE 2ND PLACE TROPHY LEFT..LOL.. THEY JUDGE WERID..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> nice line up gt homies!!


YOU GUYS LOOK GOOD OUT THERE..... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## lesstime

lol congrats bro call me soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I HAD GREAT TIME WITH ALL THE GOODTIMERS. LETS KEEP PUSHN AND DONT STOP WE DROPPN ALOT JAWS AT SHOWS WITH R BIKES THAT WE TAKN TO ANOTHER LEVEL EVERYTIME WE HIT SHOW.. NEXT STOP SUPER SHOW.. LETS START SENDING OUR PREREG IN FOR THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW. IT BE NICE TO HAVE ALL THE CHAPTER GO FULL FORCE. AND MEET NEW MEMBERS. GT UP... I LOVE ALL U GOODTIMERS (NO ****) ... GT 4 LIFE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol congrats bro call me soon


ILL CALL U AFTER WORK.. I GET OFF AT 8 IS THAT COOL WITH U


----------



## lesstime

for sure bro anytime you know that FULLTIME GOODTIMER HERE 

can you get me info on supershow rooms and what not


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOU GUYS LOOK GOOD OUT THERE..... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


thanks homie gota try and keep up with you guys out in cali you guys are doin big things :thumbsup: and damn bro gt edition looks GOOD homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks homie gota try and keep up with you guys out in cali you guys are doin big things :thumbsup: and damn bro gt edition looks GOOD homie


THANK U HOMIE.. STILL GOT MORE PARTS FOR IT.. JUST GOT TO WAIT FOR VEGAS TO COME. LET ME KNOW HOMIE IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH LASER CUT PARTS THE GUY DID MY PARTS HOOKING IT UP WITH CHEAP PRICES JUST NEEDS THE CADS FRM JUSTDEEZ ....


----------



## David Cervantes

I want to thanks everyone once again my GT family for helping my wife with our bikes. It was hard for her with the two bikes but she was holding it down for the mighty GT. Im proud of her. I had a good time with my GT family. Lets get ready for vegas.


----------



## -GT- RAY

Anyone have a whole set of gold headset for a 20 inch..?


----------



## lesstime

whats good fell asleep last night forgot to post pics ill do it today


----------



## lesstime

aye fame i need to sell al this asap like this week hit me up for unreal prices 























[/QUOTE]



lesstime said:


> 6 braces for a 20inch trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 braces for 16inch two heel





lesstime said:


> back to the topic


----------



## 55800

anyone have any pics of ther bike trailers i need sum ideas of how to secure our bikes down


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> nice line up gt homies!!


CLEAN RIDES HOMIES


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> aye fame i need to sell al this asap like this week hit me up for unreal prices


[/QUOTE]
WUTZ THE PRICE ON THE FENDER BRACES?


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> aye fame i need to sell al this asap like this week hit me up for unreal prices


[/QUOTE]



THIS PARTS LOOK CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lesstime

thanks david, you ready to build a 20 inch?????
fleet hit me up on FB


----------



## 55800

Fleetangel said:


> CLEAN RIDES HOMIES


thanks homie


----------



## lesstime

AJ try some of them fold down D-rings let me know if you need any i can get them


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> AJ try some of them fold down D-rings let me know if you need any i can get them


cool i willcheck when i go to home depot ill let u kno if i cant find em


----------



## Fleetangel

SUP EVERYONE


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up goodtimers, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that goodtimes support. Thanks

http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## 55800

ayyy less how much 4 the frame big dogg


----------



## lesstime

call me tomorrow after 5;20 pm


----------



## lesstime

off to work on my friday  talk to ya in a bit


----------



## lesstime

Originally Posted by *GTPLUMBER*  
SO... I DONT REALLY KNOW HOW TO DO THIS BUT MY TEARS FALL AS I DO IT ANYWAY. I SENT OUT THE MESSAGE TO SUM GOODTIMERS TODAY. I HAVE A COUSIN, HER NAME IS ELIZABETH VILLA. HERE MOM IS MY MOMS SISTER AND HER DAD IS MY STEPDADS BROTHER. WEVE BEEN THE BEST OF FRIENDS FOREVER. WELL DIABETES RUNS IN MY STEPDADS FAMILY. MY COUSIN GOT IT. SHE LOST ONE OF HER EYES DUE TO THE DIABETES AND NOW SHE NEEDS TO GET AN EMERGENCY OPERATION TO SAVE THE OTHER ONE. I WIS I COULD GIVE HE MINES. SHES THE COOLEST PERSON AND I CANT IMAGINE HER THIS WAY. I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO. I CAN ONLY WRIGHT THIS MESSAGE. SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT I CAN DO TO HELP HER. SHE NEEDS 8500 IN LESS THAN 2 WEEKS. ILL SELL MY 80 CHEAP, CAR WASHES. MY SOUND SYSTEM IN MY VAN. I DONT CARE. WHATEVER IT TAKES. GOODTIMERS PLEASE.............








Originally Posted by *GTPLUMBER*  
FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO HELP PLEASE GO TO YOUR NEAREST WELLS FARGO. THE ACCOUNT IS THE ELIZABETH VILLA DONATION FUND. THE ACCOUNT # IS 5586794322 GOB BLESS ALL OF YOU


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM.CONGRATS ON THE WINS AND HAPPY FRIDAY :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD NIGH GT FAMILY NEED TO GET SOME REAST AFTER A LONG DAY AT WORK.


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> Originally Posted by *GTPLUMBER*
> SO... I DONT REALLY KNOW HOW TO DO THIS BUT MY TEARS FALL AS I DO IT ANYWAY. I SENT OUT THE MESSAGE TO SUM GOODTIMERS TODAY. I HAVE A COUSIN, HER NAME IS ELIZABETH VILLA. HERE MOM IS MY MOMS SISTER AND HER DAD IS MY STEPDADS BROTHER. WEVE BEEN THE BEST OF FRIENDS FOREVER. WELL DIABETES RUNS IN MY STEPDADS FAMILY. MY COUSIN GOT IT. SHE LOST ONE OF HER EYES DUE TO THE DIABETES AND NOW SHE NEEDS TO GET AN EMERGENCY OPERATION TO SAVE THE OTHER ONE. I WIS I COULD GIVE HE MINES. SHES THE COOLEST PERSON AND I CANT IMAGINE HER THIS WAY. I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO. I CAN ONLY WRIGHT THIS MESSAGE. SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT I CAN DO TO HELP HER. SHE NEEDS 8500 IN LESS THAN 2 WEEKS. ILL SELL MY 80 CHEAP, CAR WASHES. MY SOUND SYSTEM IN MY VAN. I DONT CARE. WHATEVER IT TAKES. GOODTIMERS PLEASE.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTPLUMBER*
> FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO HELP PLEASE GO TO YOUR NEAREST WELLS FARGO. THE ACCOUNT IS THE ELIZABETH VILLA DONATION FUND. THE ACCOUNT # IS 5586794322 GOB BLESS ALL OF YOU


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO!!...:angel: HOPE SHE GETS WELL!


----------



## David Cervantes

Had a great time with all the G Timers @ the oldes show.


----------



## lesstime

sup fam???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Had a goodtime with the goodtimers yesterday at the oldie show. Congrats to all winner and therest of the goodtimers... much props... gt up


----------



## lesstime

X2 
well i got the prdal car back tody  not to sure i like it it looks more like a mini truck stlye ill get a pic i might just sand it down and paint it and try my luck on striping it as i got me a mack now pics in a bit


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

here the pics james843 is going to post them for me


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lesstime

thanks james for posting the pics


JAMES843 said:


>


----------



## Fleetangel

HAD A GOODTIME AT THE OLDIES SHOW!!..


----------



## Fleetangel

luckcharm818 said:


> whats up GOOD TIMERS


WUZ GOOD BROTHA!


----------



## Fleetangel

JAMES843 said:


>


I LIKE IT!


----------



## David Cervantes

JAMES843 said:


>


looks good


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up GOOD TIMES


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys


----------



## luckcharm818

NOT MUCH KICKING IT N U


----------



## David Cervantes

GT family representing in the 818 show.


----------



## lesstime

looking good


David Cervantes said:


> GT family representing in the 818 show.


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> GT family representing in the 818 show.


NICE PICS DAVID


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> looking good


THANKES


----------



## luckcharm818

thoes r some good pics david


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up GOOD TIMES


I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE I WAS TALKING TO PAUL THE FOUNDER N HE GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT FOR A NEW CHAPTER!..."MEXICO CHAPTER" BIKES IS NOW PROSPECTING FOR GOODTIMES!!! FELICIDADES...PICS OF THE BIKES WILL BE UP SOON


----------



## Fleetangel

luckcharm818 said:


> thoes r some good pics david


UR BIKE LOOKED SICK WITH THE MATCHING DISPLAY!


----------



## luckcharm818

thanks fleet


Fleetangel said:


> UR BIKE LOOKED SICK WITH THE MATCHING DISPLAY!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE I WAS TALKING TO PAUL THE FOUNDER N HE GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT FOR A NEW CHAPTER!..."MEXICO CHAPTER" BIKES IS NOW PROSPECTING FOR GOODTIMES!!! FELICIDADES...PICS OF THE BIKES WILL BE UP SOON


 we are ready for represent GOOD TIMES with pride and loyalty


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> we are ready for represent GOOD TIMES with pride and loyalty


BIENVENIDOS!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> BIENVENIDOS!


gracias primo


----------



## -GT- RAY

David Cervantes said:


> GT family representing in the 818 show.


looking really good out there...
congrats on the wins 805 and 818..!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE I WAS TALKING TO PAUL THE FOUNDER N HE GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT FOR A NEW CHAPTER!..."MEXICO CHAPTER" BIKES IS NOW PROSPECTING FOR GOODTIMES!!! FELICIDADES...PICS OF THE BIKES WILL BE UP SOON


NICE...!!!!!
Congrats on the chapter surenobluez.!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> NICE...!!!!!
> Congrats on the chapter surenobluez.!!


thanks bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> thanks bro


any pics of yur guys bikes.?


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> any pics of yur guys bikes.?


no yet bro


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> no yet bro


oh okay...


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE I WAS TALKING TO PAUL THE FOUNDER N HE GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT FOR A NEW CHAPTER!..."MEXICO CHAPTER" BIKES IS NOW PROSPECTING FOR GOODTIMES!!! FELICIDADES...PICS OF THE BIKES WILL BE UP SOON


congrats fam cant wait to see the bikes


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

luckcharm818 said:


> thanks fleet


HEY ALEX WHATS UP


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> looking really good out there...
> congrats on the wins 805 and 818..!!!!!


we gotta show strong at the super show this [email protected]


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> we gotta show strong at the super show this [email protected]


 Yup...So yu guys got another bike..???!!!???


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Yup...So yu guys got another bike..???!!!???


which one?


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> any pics of yur guys bikes.?


my bike candy red, Ramon's bike blue, Carlos purple bike also we are working on a girls frame and pedal car


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> my bike candy red, Ramon's bike blue, Carlos purple bike also we are working on a girls frame and pedal car
> View attachment 346895
> 
> View attachment 346896
> 
> View attachment 346897


uffin:


----------



## 55800

congrats on the new chapter homie


----------



## lesstime

whats going on fam


----------



## sureñosbluez

orangecrush719 said:


> congrats on the new chapter homie


thanks bro


----------



## 55800

wat up less pedal car looks sick bro


----------



## lesstime

sup AJ thanks am not liking it to much myself to much minitruck for me


----------



## David Cervantes

Fleetangel said:


> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE I WAS TALKING TO PAUL THE FOUNDER N HE GAVE THE GREEN LIGHT FOR A NEW CHAPTER!..."MEXICO CHAPTER" BIKES IS NOW PROSPECTING FOR GOODTIMES!!! FELICIDADES...PICS OF THE BIKES WILL BE UP SOON


congratulation


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


> congratulation


thanks bro


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> sup AJ thanks am not liking it to much myself to much minitruck for me


sell it 2 me


----------



## lesstime

hahahaa nice one AJ i cant sell it its my oldest sons he got it for xmas one year a while back 

i ll post a pic of what i did to it last night to night


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ FOOD EVERYONE


----------



## David Cervantes

WAS UP FAMILIA


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam 

just putting a little time in on the pedal car


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> what it do fam
> 
> just putting a little time in on the pedal car


WOOOOOOOOW


----------



## lesstime




----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


>


looks good


----------



## lesstime

thanks i think am going to add a little silver to make the blue pattern a little bit smaller then pin stripe and clear the whole car after i remover the parts


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> hahahaa nice one AJ i cant sell it its my oldest sons he got it for xmas one year a while back
> 
> i ll post a pic of what i did to it last night to night


lol ya i thought id give it a shot i been on the hunt for a pedal car for my youngest son but aint had any luck


----------



## -GT- RAY

Looks clean lesstime....

And orange, i have a baby trike.??? Dont know if that helps..?


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

WAS UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## 55800

any pics ray


----------



## -GT- RAY

orangecrush719 said:


> any pics ray


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


>


nice i have one like this  whazz up GOOD TIMES :wave:


----------



## lesstime

What good am out here with the reno family thought I say what up


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats good players and playets....

AJ, is that something that might interest yu..?


----------



## lesstime

sup every one hung out with the GT fam again tonight BRN2HOP bought out his hopper and took us for a ride shit get some air gots monica wanting me to build a hopper now


----------



## lesstime

damn server


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA CANT SLEEP


----------



## David Cervantes

puro GT


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GOOD TIMES FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## luckcharm818

PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> HEY ALEX WHATS UP


 hey not much n u how u been


----------



## David Cervantes

good moornig G TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS HOW EVERYBODY WEEKN...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ILL BE AT THIS SHOW IF ANYBODY WANTS TO GO LET ME KNOW. IM GOING TO TRY TO FIND SPOT TO MEET AT ...


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL BE AT THIS SHOW IF ANYBODY WANTS TO GO LET ME KNOW. IM GOING TO TRY TO FIND SPOT TO MEET AT ...


x100000


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone had a little vac went don to reno met the GT fam down there 









































now back to work on the bike going to bust on and try and gt it out to vegas how was ya weekend???


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP LESSTIME NICE PICS :wave:


----------



## lesstime

thanks blues 


show out here coming up 12 days >http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/309061-edmark-super-store-lowrider-show-aug-27-a.html


----------



## 55800

does anyone have a .jpg file picture of the good times logo i need it to get some stickers made for our trailer thnks


----------



## David Cervantes

This is the only thing I have.


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

what every one doing i in need of some twisted handle bars must be real clean and some twisted pedals need by sept 30 let me know what you got thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD EVERYONE!!!! SO IM FINALLY AN UNCLE!!! MY SISTER HAD A LIL BOY!!!!.....I TTRIED TURNING ON MY LAPTOP TODAY N SOME HOW IT WORKS AGAIN!...I GUESS THE VIRUS IS GONE NOW!!!LOL.....TIME TO GET BACK ON TRACK WITH LAYITLOW N KEEP IT ON TOP!...LESSTIME UR FRAME IS LOOOKING SICK NO PICS YET BUT MIGHT KEEP IT!!!LOL JK!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD EVERYONE!!!! SO IM FINALLY AN UNCLE!!! MY SISTER HAD A LIL BOY!!!!.....I TTRIED TURNING ON MY LAPTOP TODAY N SOME HOW IT WORKS AGAIN!...I GUESS THE VIRUS IS GONE NOW!!!LOL.....TIME TO GET BACK ON TRACK WITH LAYITLOW N KEEP IT ON TOP!...LESSTIME UR FRAME IS LOOOKING SICK NO PICS YET BUT MIGHT KEEP IT!!!LOL JK!


Q-VO PRIMO TE ESTOY ESPERANDO PUES :biggrin: FELICIDADES TIO


----------



## Fleetangel

CHINGAO ESTADO OKUPADO CON LOS TATTOOS !!...ESPERO Y PUEDA ESTA SEMANA....GRACIAS PRIMO!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD EVERYONE!!!! SO IM FINALLY AN UNCLE!!! MY SISTER HAD A LIL BOY!!!!.....I TTRIED TURNING ON MY LAPTOP TODAY N SOME HOW IT WORKS AGAIN!...I GUESS THE VIRUS IS GONE NOW!!!LOL.....TIME TO GET BACK ON TRACK WITH LAYITLOW N KEEP IT ON TOP!...LESSTIME UR FRAME IS LOOOKING SICK NO PICS YET BUT MIGHT KEEP IT!!!LOL JK!


 hit me up soon need to talk to you


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> CHINGAO ESTADO OKUPADO CON LOS TATTOOS !!...ESPERO Y PUEDA ESTA SEMANA....GRACIAS PRIMO!


YO QUIERO APRENDER A HACER TATTOOS  UN TIO ME DICE QUE ES IGUAL QUE CUANDO HAGO EL ENGRAVING PERO EL METAL NO SE QUEJA COMO LA GENTE


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> hit me up soon need to talk to you


 TXT ME TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> YO QUIERO APRENDER A HACER TATTOOS  UN TIO ME DICE QUE ES IGUAL QUE CUANDO HAGO EL ENGRAVING PERO EL METAL NO SE QUEJA COMO LA GENTE


SIMON!!!...LA GENTE LA HACE MUCHO DE PEDO!!...


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> SIMON!!!...LA GENTE LA HACE MUCHO DE PEDO!!...


TENGO UN HOMIE QUE HACE TATTOOS LE ESTAVA HACIENDO UNO A IN VATO Y EL VATO ESTABA LLORANDO Y YA NO QUISO QUE LE TERMINARAN EL TATTOO :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

cant phone broke and cant fix trying to save money


Fleetangel said:


> TXT ME TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> TENGO UN HOMIE QUE HACE TATTOOS LE ESTAVA HACIENDO UNO A IN VATO Y EL VATO ESTABA LLORANDO Y YA NO QUISO QUE LE TERMINARAN EL TATTOO :roflmao:


ASI ME PASO CON UN GUEY!!....******* SE RAJO!


----------



## 55800

David Cervantes said:


> This is the only thing I have.


coo thanks david


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> cant phone broke and cant fix trying to save money


PM ME BRO


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> ASI ME PASO CON UN GUEY!!....******* SE RAJO!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:HEY PRIMO MI CARNAL DICE QUE EL ME PUEDE HACER LAS T-SHIRTS


----------



## 55800

whats GOOD homies


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:HEY PRIMO MI CARNAL DICE QUE EL ME PUEDE HACER LAS T-SHIRTS


CUANDO TE LLAME TE EXPLICO


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> whats GOOD homies


WUZ UP HOMIE!....HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE IN COLORADO?


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> whats GOOD homies


<br>WUZ UP HOMIE!....HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE IN COLORADO?


----------



## 55800

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ UP HOMIE!....HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE IN COLORADO?


going GOOD bro getting ready for the pueblo lowrider super show out here tryin to get all the bikes up and ready ...trying to bust out 16 bikes n pedal cars for it


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> going GOOD bro getting ready for the pueblo lowrider super show out here tryin to get all the bikes up and ready ...trying to bust out 16 bikes n pedal cars for it


SOUNDS HELLA GOOD!!!! U GUYS R DOING IT BIG!!!....ANY OF U GOING TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW?


----------



## 55800

Fleetangel said:


> SOUNDS HELLA GOOD!!!! U GUYS R DOING IT BIG!!!....ANY OF U GOING TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW?


were trying bro...idk i know the c.c. is going and taking some cars but im not to sure if the b.c will make it out there im pushin trying to get out there but we will see...are you goin to be ther


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> were trying bro...idk i know the c.c. is going and taking some cars but im not to sure if the b.c will make it out there im pushin trying to get out there but we will see...are you goin to be ther


YEAHH IMA RE DO MY TRIKE N ADD MORE STUFF TO IT...HOPEFULLY THE SOUND SYSTEM!


----------



## 55800

Fleetangel said:


> YEAHH IMA RE DO MY TRIKE N ADD MORE STUFF TO IT...HOPEFULLY THE SOUND SYSTEM!


NICE!!! i am going to try and take my bike hopefully i can make it out there


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> CUANDO TE LLAME TE EXPLICO


LLAMAME CUANDO PUEDAS PRIMO


----------



## -GT- RAY

Yo yo yo, wats good everyone...!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> Yo yo yo, wats good everyone...!!!


whazz up bro :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up bro :wave:


 Nuthin much man, just on facebook and chillaxin..


----------



## JAMES843

found this pic online


----------



## lesstime

JAMES843 said:


> found this pic online


yeah boi sup everyone


----------



## lesstime

a little ride for my youngest


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> a little ride for my youngest


nice bro


----------



## David Cervantes

JAMES843 said:


> found this pic online



I LIKE THIS PIC WERE DID U GUYS FIND IT


----------



## lesstime

i think james found it on the lowrider website


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> i think james found it on the lowrider website


O THANKES I TRY LOOKING IN LOWRIDER MAGAZING AND I COULD INT FINE IT . BUT THANKES.


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up GOOD TIMES :wave:


----------



## lesstime

just kickin back in the 208


----------



## 55800

whats up everyone


----------



## -GT- RAY

Yo....!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

Humpday for most of us what good everyone


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up


----------



## lesstime

sup fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

nm just doin som laundry! wbu?


----------



## lesstime

getting ready to work on a speaker box


----------



## lesstime

not sure if i want to use the spare deck i got or the ipod


----------



## Fleetangel

someone just offered me one for INKED UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

for rel you going to get it?? whats it hold did you make yours all ready???


----------



## Fleetangel

I WILL...HAVENT START THE OTHER ONE YET....ITS A PRETT Y GOOD DEAL!


----------



## lesstime

id like to see it if you want to get rid of it


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> id like to see it if you want to get rid of it


THE ONE IM GETTING???


----------



## lesstime

or the one you make so i dont have to make one get on facebook its easyer to talk


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> or the one you make so i dont have to make one get on facebook its easyer to talk


IMA KEEP THIS ONE FOR A WHILE...I DONT THINK IMA MAKE THE ONE I WAS PLANNING ON MAKIN...SORRY BRO!


----------



## lesstime

oh is it match already??


----------



## Fleetangel

YEAH BLUE SUEDE...IMA SELL MY SEAT IF U KNOW OF ANYBODY


----------



## lesstime

you just got it done lol ill keep my ears open and spread the word


----------



## Fleetangel

I KNOW BUT I WANT IT ALL BLUE... TELL EM ITS BLUE SUEDE WITH PEANUTBUTTER "LEATHER NOT VINYL"


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

cool sup bluez


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> cool sup bluez


Preparing some things for tomorrow because my mother will have a surgery


----------



## lesstime

damn bro we will pray for yalls


----------



## lesstime

where is david when i need him lol


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> I KNOW BUT I WANT IT ALL BLUE... TELL EM ITS BLUE SUEDE WITH PEANUTBUTTER "LEATHER NOT VINYL"


:shocked: :shocked::shocked: :shocked:


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> damn bro we will pray for yalls


thanks bro


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo familia :wave:


COMO ANDAS?


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> where is david when i need him lol





wuz up im always hear any time any day.


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> COMO ANDAS?


algo cansado y nervioso por la operacion de mi mama  el proximo show aqui en mexicali es el 11 de septiembre y quiero saver que onda con las t-shirts


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> algo cansado y nervioso por la operacion de mi mama  el proximo show aqui en mexicali es el 11 de septiembre y quiero saver que onda con las t-shirts


espero y todo salga bien!!!!....manana creo no trabajo so hay te llamo


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> espero y todo salga bien!!!!....manana creo no trabajo so hay te llamo


gracias primo, ok esperare tu llamada


----------



## Fleetangel

orale!...buenas noches!GT UP


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> wuz up im always hear any time any day.


I need your wisdom on this dang box


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.... HOW EVERYBODY DOING... VEGAS IS ALOST HERE SEND UR PRE REG IN ASAP.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

luckcharm818 said:


> hey not much n u how u been


ive been good just getting ready to enter college monday


----------



## lesstime

what it do everyone


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## 55800

wat up fam..picking up my old pump and cylinders i sold a few months back going to build a trike hopper for the b.c. here


----------



## lesstime

well i got the box mocked up going to build it this weekend and see how it looks before its wraped in fabric


----------



## lesstime

@ work on a friday blows  
tonight cut wood for box and start putting together 


whats happening with yall


----------



## lesstime

got a few boxs in the mail today felix my youngest sons got his ridei just need to put the white wall tires and a little light blue pin striping what yall think


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> got a few boxs in the mail today felix my youngest sons got his ridei just need to put the white wall tires and a little light blue pin striping what yall think


208 LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro we trying to stop them out here


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> thanks bro we trying to stop them out here


THATS WUZ UP!!!....I GOT A NEW JOB SO IM HOPIN I CAN TAKE INKED UP ENGRAVED TO THE SHOW!


----------



## lesstime

hit me on face book


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> got a few boxs in the mail today felix my youngest sons got his ridei just need to put the white wall tires and a little light blue pin striping what yall think


NICE BIKES BRO


----------



## lesstime

thanks bluez 

new display 50% done tomorrow will be 100%  pics in a week after the show


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> thanks bluez
> 
> new display 50% done tomorrow will be 100%  pics in a week after the show


whazz up with you parts


----------



## lesstime

they kinda on hold for the next month  but after that ill bust out on them and get them to you and work on your stuff i got your handle bars cut i just have to weld them up and grind them down i got the cad for the forks made and for the sissy bar


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody going to ventura beah car show


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody going to ventura beah car show


WHEN IS THAT ONE?


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> they kinda on hold for the next month  but after that ill bust out on them and get them to you and work on your stuff i got your handle bars cut i just have to weld them up and grind them down i got the cad for the forks made and for the sissy bar


:thumbsup: i am working on the sketches of the others things that i tell you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WHEN IS THAT ONE?


 Sonia car show today.. i thought it was ventura but it home other beach it.nice.lil kick back


----------



## lesstime

got one display built and the2nd one mocked up


----------



## lesstime

have to get mirrors tomorow or some time this week and some more wood to make smaller ones for the lil tigers


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 55800

lookin good 208..what size metal do you use bro to weld on a frame


----------



## lesstime

depends on what am doing 14ga,16ga,18ga


----------



## lesstime

and thank you


----------



## 55800

im just doing a basic tank and back skirt what size sould i get


----------



## lesstime

you can do 18ga make your metal flush witthe tubes that way you have less filler work to do


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD EVERYONE?


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD EVERYONE?


q-vo primo hoy conosi a un morrillo de 15 años que hace pinstriping y le va a hacer pinstriping en mi bike


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo hoy conosi a un morrillo de 15 años que hace pinstriping y le va a hacer pinstriping en mi bike


FIRME!....ESO ME GUSTA!!!...PROGRESS!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> FIRME!....ESO ME GUSTA!!!...PROGRESS!!!


asi es  le quiero hacer mas cosas por que pienso que le falta algo y le voy a volver a hacer el hardline para los hydros por que se me madreo el que le hicimos


----------



## Fleetangel

OHH SHIT!!!...NEXT WEEK PINTO LA MIA OTRA VEZ!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> OHH SHIT!!!...NEXT WEEK PINTO LA MIA OTRA VEZ!


orale primo y de que color  que onda con lo de las t-shirts primo por que ya estan puestos los morros para representar GOOD TIMES lo malo es que no vamos a poder llevar todas las bikes para el show del proximo mes


----------



## Fleetangel

MISMO COLOR ORIENTAL BLUE CANDY...DEJAME TE ECHO UNA LLAMADA ESTA SEMANA....AHORITA YA ME VOY A DORMIR PRIMO


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> MISMO COLOR ORIENTAL BLUE CANDY...DEJAME TE ECHO UNA LLAMADA ESTA SEMANA....AHORITA YA ME VOY A DORMIR PRIMO


orale primo que sueñes con las angelitaxxx


----------



## Fleetangel

HAHA SIII!!!....HAY ALRATO LOKO!


----------



## lesstime

i chouldnt wait til monica gets home to get the pic of all of us ,we got the shirts today so we can rep @ this sat show we will have 5 bikes and a pedal car there


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i chouldnt wait til monica gets home to get the pic of all of us ,we got the shirts today so we can rep @ this sat show we will have 5 bikes and a pedal car there


THATS GREAT!!!!....GONNA ROLL STRONG


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE CAR SHOW THATS COMING THIS SUNDAY THAT I POSTED IS CANCEL.. I WILL PROBABLY BE GOING TO SICK SIDE CAR SHOW IN ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


>


GLAD TO SEE UR FAMILY WEARING THE GT GEAR BROTHER... IT GOT THERE FAST


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo hoy conosi a un morrillo de 15 años que hace pinstriping y le va a hacer pinstriping en mi bike


WHATS UP BROTHER,,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> THATS GREAT!!!!....GONNA ROLL STRONG


WHATS CRACKN ROBERTO


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GLAD TO SEE UR FAMILY WEARING THE GT GEAR BROTHER... IT GOT THERE FAST


yes it did i was thinking weds dat it show up but monica called me today when i was at work saying they showed up  thanks bro


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN ROBERTO


NOT MUCH! WAS WAITING FOR U AT THE SHOW!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Yo yo yo, wats up everyone....


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


>


nice family.


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> NOT MUCH! WAS WAITING FOR U AT THE SHOW!


 I was there saturday... sunday was GOODTIMES bomb chapter picnic i was there...i got to back up gt b4 and any other show..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Yo yo yo, wats up everyone....


 Wats up ray


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yes it did i was thinking weds dat it show up but monica called me today when i was at work saying they showed up  thanks bro


 No problem bro... hope the show turn out good wish we.were closer so take a.drive out there to hit that dat .show


----------



## lesstime

i as trying to get reno to come up but they trying to save for woodland and vegas next year


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Yo yo yo, wats up everyone....


HOWS IT GOING?


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


>


nice t-shirts bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U GUYS THINK I SHOULD PUT A MURAL IN THE BACK SKIRT,,???????


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U GUYS THINK I SHOULD PUT A MURAL IN THE BACK SKIRT,,???????


 It will look cool and you will get mural points..!


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wats up ray


 Wats good pj...Wat yu been up to..?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> HOWS IT GOING?


 Good good...Just tryna get as much rest as i can because school starts on monday.!!!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U GUYS THINK I SHOULD PUT A MURAL IN THE BACK SKIRT,,???????





oneofakind said:


> It will look cool and you will get mural points..!


X208


----------



## lesstime

some new temp handle bars will be here friday for t4's pixie just in time the show on sat


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD GTIMERS! TODAY IS MYFIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD GTIMERS! TODAY IS MYFIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!


felicidades primo hechale ganas :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

oneofakind said:


> It will look cool and you will get mural points..!


x2


----------



## David Cervantes

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD GTIMERS! TODAY IS MYFIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!


WERE DO U WORK


----------



## individualsbox

lowrider nights orlando would like to see some new faces & rides sometimes, just like other spots and events in central fla only locals support..


we all need to get along, regradlesss if we are or are not friends.

it's been my idea for a while now to push for one event (monthly or weekly) each month to make the months spotlight event to attend!!! switching off the event from location to location across central florida.. plant city, treasure coast, orlando, deland, lakeland and any where else people want to host!!. people have thought about a lowrider counsel so we have a stronger community, with or with out a strong lowrider community i would like to announce the idea, and go from there... 

with that being said i hoped to push for sept 3rd's event with 30 plus cars on the streets many differnt clubs and solor riders, project and dailys just show your support here is orlando. we meet hang out and always cruise the strip and have a great time!!!

october would then host an simallar event to have all support and promote as a spotlight event of the month, and will be announced in september.
the monthly spot light time is hang out 8-10pm & cruise 10pm-12+​


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> felicidades primo hechale ganas :thumbsup:


GRACIAS LOKO!....ESTA MAS PESADO PERO FUCK IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

New number 323 799 5269 him me up i lost everbody contacts


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> GRACIAS LOKO!....ESTA MAS PESADO PERO FUCK IT!


mientras tengas jale no hay pedo primo


----------



## David Cervantes

was up familia


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> mientras tengas jale no hay pedo primo


PUES SI....TENGO K CHINGARLE PARA METERLE FERIA AL TRIKE


----------



## bigtroubles1

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD GTIMERS! TODAY IS MYFIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!


WHAT KNDA JOB DID U GET G


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. In the house..!!!


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam 2 days til the show out here then 6 weeks to vegas everyone ready????


----------



## Fleetangel

bigtroubles1 said:


> WHAT KNDA JOB DID U GET G


I GOT BACK TO THE RESTAURANTS FOR NOW! IM A WAITER!


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> I.E. In the house..!!!


WUZ UP RAY


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> what it do fam 2 days til the show out here then 6 weeks to vegas everyone ready????


UGHHH TIMES PASSING BY SO QUICK!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> PUES SI....TENGO K CHINGARLE PARA METERLE FERIA AL TRIKE


asi es este game que no primo


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> UGHHH TIMES PASSING BY SO QUICK!!!


yes it is and my food is cold and my "cold " drink in warm lol j/k


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> asi es este game que no primo


NI PEDO...CHINGAO MI PRIMER CHEKE ES ASTA EL 15 DE SEPT


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> yes it is and my food is cold and my "cold " drink in warm lol j/k


HAHA I FINALLY GOT MY FORKS!


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## Fleetangel

luckcharm818 said:


> whats up GOOD TIMERS


wuz up g


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo primo :wave:


----------



## luckcharm818

not much kicking n u g


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo :wave:


QUE DICES LOKO!


----------



## Fleetangel

luckcharm818 said:


> not much kicking n u g


WORKIN LIKE A MOFO! TRYING TO GET THE TRIKE READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> QUE DICES LOKO!


mañana sale mi jefita del hospital  y estoy esperando tu llamada primo


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> mañana sale mi jefita del hospital  y estoy esperando tu llamada primo


HOY SALGO DE TRABAJAR A LAS 7 DE ACA....TIENEN EL MISMO HORARIO ALLA K DE CALI?


----------



## lesstime

GT TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP LESS


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ UP LESS


just working getting some over time  but only til 2 then i need to finsh up the bikes and pedal car for tomorrow show need moretime lol but the good thing is the show dont start til 2 in the after noon


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> HOY SALGO DE TRABAJAR A LAS 7 DE ACA....TIENEN EL MISMO HORARIO ALLA K DE CALI?


simon es el mismo horario


----------



## DjChey

*what up GoodtimeS*













so how du I join in n where r ur meetings at hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## rodzr

DjChey said:


> View attachment 354530
> View attachment 354532
> so how du I join in n where r ur meetings at hit me up


u got ur own club right there already lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

I DIDNT KNOW INLAND EMPIRE IS HAVING A BIKE SHOW???????


----------



## Fleetangel

DjChey said:


> View attachment 354530
> View attachment 354532
> so how du I join in n where r ur meetings at hit me up :thumbsup:


WUZ GOOD BRO!! GLAD UR INTERESTED IN JOINING A FAMILY CLUB....WE HAVE A FEW STANDARDS TO FOLLOW...BUT IF UR COMMITTED TO B PART OF GOODTIMES THEN U AINT GONNA HAVE A PROBLEM GETTING THROUGH THE PROSPECT TIME!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> just working getting some over time  but only til 2 then i need to finsh up the bikes and pedal car for tomorrow show need moretime lol but the good thing is the show dont start til 2 in the after noon


THATS GOOD! I GOT MY FORKS!! GOTTA SEND EM OUT TO ENGRAVING


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> simon es el mismo horario


DISPENSA CARNAL TUVE UN CHINGO DE TRABAJO


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> DISPENSA CARNAL TUVE UN CHINGO DE TRABAJO


no hay pedo carnal de todas maneras no estaba en la casa


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> no hay pedo carnal de todas maneras no estaba en la casa


HAHA ORALE PUES...PUES SI TE LLAMO SERA ASTA LA PROXIMA SEMANA...EL FIN DE SEMANA ME ESPEREA CON UN CHINGO DE TRABAJO


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> HAHA ORALE PUES...PUES SI TE LLAMO SERA ASTA LA PROXIMA SEMANA...EL FIN DE SEMANA ME ESPEREA CON UN CHINGO DE TRABAJO


orale  es muy importante lo que me vaz a decir no me puedes mandar un mail acerca de lo que tenemos que hablar  ya encontre en donde hacer las T-SHIRTS a un buen precio


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> orale  es muy importante lo que me vaz a decir no me puedes mandar un mail acerca de lo que tenemos que hablar  ya encontre en donde hacer las T-SHIRTS a un buen precio


PM SENT


----------



## lesstime

what a night got all the bikes and pedal car together and half way clean been cleaning for the last hour not thought i grab a bit to eat then get back to it


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


que onda como estan?


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> what a night got all the bikes and pedal car together and half way clean been cleaning for the last hour not thought i grab a bit to eat then get back to it


ALWAYS FULLTIMING!


----------



## -GT- RAY




----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> PM SENT


----------



## lesstime

well took of to the show and got one block from the show and ran out of gas in the van  but monica took the buick lol and went and got gas lol set up was good everyone jocking cuz GOODTIMES is now in idaho  about 20 bikes showed up and they put all the bikes in the same class  all in all we took 2nd with T4's pixie , ill have pics in a few


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> well took of to the show and got one block from the show and ran out of gas in the van  but monica took the buick lol and went and got gas lol set up was good everyone jocking cuz GOODTIMES is now in idaho  about 20 bikes showed up and they put all the bikes in the same class  all in all we took 2nd with T4's pixie , ill have pics in a few


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> well took of to the show and got one block from the show and ran out of gas in the van  but monica took the buick lol and went and got gas lol set up was good everyone jocking cuz GOODTIMES is now in idaho  about 20 bikes showed up and they put all the bikes in the same class  all in all we took 2nd with T4's pixie , ill have pics in a few


congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

this trike took 1st 








this bike took 3rd








more pics in a few pucket taking for ever


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> CONGRATS!!!





sureñosbluez said:


> congrats bro :thumbsup:


thanks guys theres another show next sat see if we can aford that one


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

do you got better pic of the juice on the trike :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

no ill get some next sat the kids had the cam most of the day


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> this trike took 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bike took 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in a few pucket taking for ever


CONGRATS BRO!


----------



## lesstime

thanks i was talking to the people putting the show on and they are going to have 2 a year this one being the 1st one but i told him he should have diffrent class like custom and street as theres only a few custome ones out here that way it give the others a chance too and it wont always be the same bike to take 1,2,3 also told them if they needed help with anything GOODTIMES 208FINEST will be glad to help as we did with this one passing out flyers other misc. things 
i also want to get some of the other GT fam from utah and reno out here for the next one


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> this trike took 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bike took 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in a few pucket taking for ever


looking good


----------



## lesstime

thanks david 


whats good everyone?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

hitme up


----------



## lesstime

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> hitme up


ill post pics in a topic on her when i get them


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> thanks i was talking to the people putting the show on and they are going to have 2 a year this one being the 1st one but i told him he should have diffrent class like custom and street as theres only a few custome ones out here that way it give the others a chance too and it wont always be the same bike to take 1,2,3 also told them if they needed help with anything GOODTIMES 208FINEST will be glad to help as we did with this one passing out flyers other misc. things
> i also want to get some of the other GT fam from utah and reno out here for the next one


GT ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> Q-VO FAMILIA :wave:


WUZ GOOD CUZZZ


----------



## 55800

wats GOOD fam


----------



## lesstime

back to the grind  hurry up friday


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> back to the grind  hurry up friday


SAME HERE BUT TOMORROW IS MY DAY OFF


----------



## lesstime

you going to start on your box???


----------



## David Cervantes

WAS UP FAMILIA


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

trikes look sick


David Cervantes said:


>





David Cervantes said:


>


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


>


bad ass :thumbsup: whazz up FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


>


FIRME


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD CUZZZ


ya mire tus forks primo quedaron chingones


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> ya mire tus forks primo quedaron chingones


GRACIAS!!!...YA TAMBIEN MANDE ASER LOS HANDLEBARS


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> GRACIAS!!!...YA TAMBIEN MANDE ASER LOS HANDLEBARS


orale primo con engraving se van a ver chingones


----------



## lesstime

*hey fam am going to place a order for parts on the 5th if any of you need anything let me know asap so i can put it on the list this will be the last order before vegas 

GT UP*


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> orale primo con engraving se van a ver chingones


simon primo....me vas a disculpar pero el engraving lo voy a mandar con alguien de aki cercas por k no voy a tener tiempo....el show de vegas es en un mes


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> *hey fam am going to place a order for parts on the 5th if any of you need anything let me know asap so i can put it on the list this will be the last order before vegas
> 
> GT UP*


pm sent


----------



## lesstime

returned i wont make anything off the family keep that in mind GT


Fleetangel said:


> pm sent


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> returned i wont make anything off the family keep that in mind GT


thanx bro!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> simon primo....me vas a disculpar pero el engraving lo voy a mandar con alguien de aki cercas por k no voy a tener tiempo....el show de vegas es en un mes


no hay pedo primo DAVID RENTERIA es uno de los mejores y su trabajo me inspiro para hacer engraving


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> no hay pedo primo DAVID RENTERIA es uno de los mejores y su trabajo me inspiro para hacer engraving


VOY CON OTRO VATO K YA ESTA LISTO PARA EMPEZAR...DAVID ES UNO O MEJOR DICHO EL MEJOR...PERO COBRA UN CHINGO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> VOY CON OTRO VATO K YA ESTA LISTO PARA EMPEZAR...DAVID ES UNO O MEJOR DICHO EL MEJOR...PERO COBRA UN CHINGO!


si te tendra tus partes listas antes del super show


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> si te tendra tus partes listas antes del super show


simon ayer me llamo el vato y me dijo k en una semana estan


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> simon ayer me llamo el vato y me dijo k en una semana estan


orale  lastima que me voy a perder este super show  el proximo año se hace


----------



## 55800




----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> orale  lastima que me voy a perder este super show  el proximo año se hace


ya dijiste loko!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


WUTS UP!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> ya dijiste loko!!!


simon que si pero primero tengo que ver que onda con el pasaporte  WHAZZ UP FAMILY :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition might be knock down. Add new look to the frame. If everything goes good this week


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Keep the pics coming GOODTIMES. Any up dates. Let get ready for vegas Its alot here


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition might be knock down. Add new look to the frame. If everything goes good this week





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Keep the pics coming GOODTIMES. Any up dates. Let get ready for vegas Its alot here


maybe we should keep the secrets til vegas and bust out with new chit??? 

cant wait to get the pic message of GT Edition


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> simon que si pero primero tengo que ver que onda con el pasaporte  WHAZZ UP FAMILY :wave:


FIRME!!!..ESPERO Y VERTE PARA VEGAS


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition might be knock down. Add new look to the frame. If everything goes good this week


NICE!!!!...WE GOT SOME UPDATES COMIN SOON TOO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> FIRME!!!..ESPERO Y VERTE PARA VEGAS


YO TAMBIEN Y CONOSER A LA FAMILIA GOOD TIMES QUE NO PRIMO


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> YO TAMBIEN Y CONOSER A LA FAMILIA GOOD TIMES QUE NO PRIMO


SIIIIIIIII!!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

whats up a few big things going to happen real soon for the 208


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

nice 208


----------



## 55800

whats GOOD fam CO checkin in


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> whats GOOD fam CO checkin in


hows everything going?


----------



## 55800

Fleetangel said:


> hows everything going?


goin GOOD man busy busy with planning our show hows things out there


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> goin GOOD man busy busy with planning our show hows things out there


COOL!....WE GETTING LL THE BIKES SOME UPGRADES FOR VEGAS....NEW PARTS, SOME PAINT AND UPHOSLTERY


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> COOL!....WE GETTING LL THE BIKES SOME UPGRADES FOR VEGAS....NEW PARTS, SOME PAINT AND UPHOSLTERY


pones unas pics cuando esten listas


----------



## 55800

just picked this up from a homie outa town has og parts on it now tho


----------



## sureñosbluez

orangecrush719 said:


> just picked this up from a homie outa town has og parts on it now tho


nice bro


----------



## 55800

sureñosbluez said:


> nice bro


thx bro gunna plaque it up but gunna try an sell to a club member


----------



## lesstime

$$$ how much? i like it kind clean 16inch right?


orangecrush719 said:


> just picked this up from a homie outa town has og parts on it now tho


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> just picked this up from a homie outa town has og parts on it now tho


love the paintjob!


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> just picked this up from a homie outa town has og parts on it now tho


take it to the supershow:x:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> $$$ how much? i like it kind clean 16inch right?


its a 20" frame i belive i know he has a 20" rim on back n a 16" on front he switch all the twist parts and put og parts on it to look like a schwinn krate...ima put it up for grabs to a good timer for 500 and any one else 650


----------



## 55800

Fleetangel said:


> take it to the supershow:x:


i wish i could afford to make it out there man or i would take it


----------



## 55800

so wats up with them forks less


----------



## 55800

just found out my wife is prego again so ill be working on a taylor tot stroller for him or her lol feature good timer


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> just found out my wife is prego again so ill be working on a taylor tot stroller for him or her lol feature good timer


DAMN G!!....


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> so wats up with them forks less


text me my phones working again 



orangecrush719 said:


> just found out my wife is prego again so ill be working on a taylor tot stroller for him or her lol feature good timer


didnt she just have one? not long ago? congrats


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> text me my phones working again
> 
> didnt she just have one? not long ago? congrats


naw man my youngest is 3 so i guess its time for another


----------



## lesstime

oh my bad maybe some one else am thinking had one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> just picked this up from a homie outa town has og parts on it now tho


CO LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> View attachment 357321


 GT 4 LIFE


----------



## lesstime

whats up JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUST CHILLING ABOUT STRIP THE ORANGE BIKE WATS UP WITH U


----------



## lesstime

cleaning the bikes for tomorrow nother show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thats cool.. make sure u put gas this time lol.. jk...


----------



## lesstime

huh i know lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I think the orange bike might be up for sale soon


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP FAMILY :wave:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I think the orange bike might be up for sale soon


dont do it put it under the bed so you can pull it out in a few years


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> dont do it put it under the bed so you can pull it out in a few years


 Idk I'm thinkn about it.. how much would u sell it for


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> WHAZZ UP FAMILY :wave:


 Wat up how r u bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up how r u bro


finishing the engraving on my homie's fenders


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## luckcharm818

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


hey whats up david how u been


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT 4 LIFE


SIIIIIIi!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I think the orange bike might be up for sale soon


NOOOO!!!!!!! JUST SELL THE FRAMES BUT KEEP THE PARTS!


----------



## Fleetangel

luckcharm818 said:


> hey whats up david how u been


REAADY FOR VEGAS G?


----------



## ABEL760

I.E. CHECKING IN WHATS CRACKING...


----------



## Fleetangel

ABEL760 said:


> I.E. CHECKING IN WHATS CRACKING...


ORALE!! GOOD TO SEE U ON THE TOPIC HOMIE!!..WUZ GOOD!


----------



## sureñosbluez

ABEL760 said:


> I.E. CHECKING IN WHATS CRACKING...


q-vo abel :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


 WHAT UP DAVID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> I.E. CHECKING IN WHATS CRACKING...


 WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## lesstime

off to the show only taking two got to save for another show coming up  see yall tonight

already got gas LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> finishing the engraving on my homie's fenders


THAT COOL U HAVE ANY PICS OF UR WORK..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> off to the show only taking two got to save for another show coming up  see yall tonightalready got gas LOL


 DON'T FOR GET TO PICK ME UP..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> NOOOO!!!!!!! JUST SELL THE FRAMES BUT KEEP THE PARTS!


 I'M JUST THINKN ABOUT IT... HOW U BEEN...


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'M JUST THINKN ABOUT IT... HOW U BEEN...


WUTEVER U DECISION IS GOOD G!....GOOD JUST WORKING A LOT.....I WANNA FINISH MY TRIKE FOR VEGAS...SO FAR IT LOOKS LIKE I WILL!!.....WUT BOUT U?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I just need to send my pump to get gold and get the hard lines. But I don't think that will happen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SALE


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAMILIA


 What up David how the family


----------



## lesstime

took another 2nd place today 
we ended up taking one chouldnt get all the kids and both bikes in i tryed to leave the kid but that ws not working for monica lol


----------



## lesstime

the owner of the orange trike owns this one also keep the orange one at home and took this to take 1stplace


----------



## lesstime

back view


----------



## lesstime

show worthy? price ?


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR SALE


----------



## lesstime

you trying to get me to run out of gas


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DON'T FOR GET TO PICK ME UP..


----------



## DVS

Fleetangel said:


> WUTEVER U DECISION IS GOOD G!....GOOD JUST WORKING A LOT.....I WANNA FINISH MY TRIKE FOR VEGAS...SO FAR IT LOOKS LIKE I WILL!!.....WUT BOUT U?


Any updated pics or are you going to make Stone wait till Vegas? Honor Roll still has a little bit to go but should be in Vegas too.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> show worthy? price ?


 Yea they r ... give me 15 ill ship them out to u.


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT COOL U HAVE ANY PICS OF UR WORK..


some pics of my work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> some pics of my work
> View attachment 358082
> View attachment 358083
> View attachment 358085
> View attachment 358086
> View attachment 358087


Looks good might have u do my skulls for next bike


----------



## Fleetangel

DVS said:


> Any updated pics or are you going to make Stone wait till Vegas? Honor Roll still has a little bit to go but should be in Vegas too.


I HAVENT TAKE ANY BRO!!....BUT MIGHT AS WELL WAIT UNTIL VEGAS!!....ILL POST SOME UPDATES SOON!


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good might have u do my skulls for next bike


some thing like this


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> some thing like this
> View attachment 358135


My bad I mean engrave my forks but only engrAve the skull head. I'll post pic tomorrow so u can see


----------



## lesstime

good morning fam time to hit the garage see what we can change t4 already made food for us to take out there lol


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> good morning fam time to hit the garage see what we can change t4 already made food for us to take out there lol


wish i had time to spend with the bikes....i have work from 1030 to 7


----------



## lesstime

early morning and late nights bro got to full time it


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNIG GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD.


----------



## DVS

Fleetangel said:


> I HAVENT TAKE ANY BRO!!....BUT MIGHT AS WELL WAIT UNTIL VEGAS!!....ILL POST SOME UPDATES SOON!


Right on then we'll meet up in Vegas. Kinda stuck on display ideas right now. Need something that goes with the school theme but not tacky looking.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS good goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

whats up fam hows everyones long weekend going???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> whats up fam hows everyones long weekend going???


WHATS UP MY BAD THE PHONE CLICK ON U .. ILL CALL U BACK


----------



## Fleetangel

DVS said:


> Right on then we'll meet up in Vegas. Kinda stuck on display ideas right now. Need something that goes with the school theme but not tacky looking.


hmmm yeahhh...idk wut kind of display im going with!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up pj n thomas!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> wuz up pj n thomas!


JUST CHILLN STRIPPING THE BIKE AS SPEAK N U .. WHAT U UP TO G.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> JUST CHILLN STRIPPING THE BIKE AS SPEAK N U .. WHAT U UP TO G.[/QUOTE
> THATS COOL!....JUST HERE CHILLIN AT HOME....HELLA TIRED FROM WORK!


----------



## lesstime

i think it was my phone cuz i cant turn it on now  ill hit you up tomorrow if you not busy


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP MY BAD THE PHONE CLICK ON U .. ILL CALL U BACK


----------



## lesstime

sup bro how you liking the new job?


Fleetangel said:


> wuz up pj n thomas!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup bro how you liking the new job?


ITS GOOD JUST FEELING TIRED AS NORMAL!LOL...


----------



## lesstime

lol cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST CHILLN STRIPPING THE BIKE AS SPEAK N U .. WHAT U UP TO G.[/QUOTE
> THATS COOL!....JUST HERE CHILLIN AT HOME....HELLA TIRED FROM WORK!
> 
> 
> 
> me to im tired. but not frm workking. baby be keeping me up alll night and day...lol...
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i think it was my phone cuz i cant turn it on now  ill hit you up tomorrow if you not busy


its all good.. im free when ever. NO ****. my phone on 24/7...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> its all good.. im free when ever. NO ****. my phone on 24/7...


cool bro i have something i need to send you ill get your address tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool bro i have something i need to send you ill get your address tomorrow


FOR SURE. ILL PM U MY ADDRESS...


----------



## lesstime

just oke up whats going on?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

whats good bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up GOOD TIMES familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup bluez


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> sup bluez


finishing some work bro  i am going take my homie's fenders to the chrome shop


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMERS CAN U GUYS SEND ME GOOD SHOTS OF UR BIKES. IM GOING TO START A FACEBOOK OF GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB ONLY..*


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 55800

wad up lesstime wats good on the pump


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *GOODTIMERS CAN U GUYS SEND ME GOOD SHOTS OF UR BIKES. IM GOING TO START A FACEBOOK OF GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB ONLY..*


HMM ID SAY WAIT FOR SOME PICS AFTER VEGAS!!!LOTS OF NEWW STUFF COMING OUT!


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> HMM ID SAY WAIT FOR SOME PICS AFTER VEGAS!!!LOTS OF NEWW STUFF COMING OUT!


Goodtimes is always adding new stuff..lol


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up GOOD TIMES familia :wave:


PM ME


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimes is always adding new stuff..lol


HAHA TRUE!!...BUT SOME LIL UPDATES WILL MAKE THE PAGE BETTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> HAHA TRUE!!...BUT SOME LIL UPDATES WILL MAKE THE PAGE BETTER


 Yup I can't wait to get my stuff back.


----------



## Fleetangel

IM SENDIG MY PARTS OUT FOR ENGRAVING THIS SATURDAY....THEN SOME MURALS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Who doing engraving n murals


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who doing engraving n murals


miguel chavez from compton n murals matt from 559


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> miguel chavez from compton n murals matt from 559


 Damn u think it be done for Vegas..


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> PM ME


pm sent guey


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn u think it be done for Vegas..


I HOPE SO...THEY BOTH SAID THEY COULD HAVE EVERYTHING THING DONE IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## Fleetangel

SOME STUFF I GOT FOR SALE...
BRAND NEW UPHOLSTERY BLUE SUEDE/PEANUTBUTTER LEATHER


----------



## Fleetangel

Fleetangel said:


> SOME STUFF I GOT FOR SALE...
> BRAND NEW UPHOLSTERY BLUE SUEDE/PEANUTBUTTER LEATHER
> View attachment 359137
> 
> View attachment 359138


OOOPS WRONG TOPIC:d


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> pm sent guey


GOT IT LOKO!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> GOT IT LOKO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I HOPE SO...THEY BOTH SAID THEY COULD HAVE EVERYTHING THING DONE IN 2 WEEKS


DAMN HOPEFULLY U DO GET IT BACK .. IS MIGUEL TAKING UR PARTS TO GET CHROME TO OR U GOT TO TAKE IT


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN HOPEFULLY U DO GET IT BACK .. IS MIGUEL TAKING UR PARTS TO GET CHROME TO OR U GOT TO TAKE IT


HE GOT CONNECTIONS SO HE GONNA SEND EM OUT FOR ME TO SOME OF HIS PPL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> HE GOT CONNECTIONS SO HE GONNA SEND EM OUT FOR ME TO SOME OF HIS PPL


damn ill be nervous time is clickn... there a show at the rose bowl i want to take the bike to on 19 shut these haters up or idk if i should save it for vegas..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> damn ill be nervous time is clickn... there a show at the rose bowl i want to take the bike to on 19 shut these haters up or idk if i should save it for vegas..


i am g....but just been positive...i think u should wait n save up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> i am g....but just been positive...i think u should wait n save up!


who else doing stuff to there bike..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> who else doing stuff to there bike..


claudia is getting her seat done n kika is getting her parts done....might paint their rims too


----------



## 55800

ayy pj kiko told me you have an og girls schwinn for sale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> claudia is getting her seat done n kika is getting her parts done....might paint their rims too


thats tight... i cant wait to see the new look..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> ayy pj kiko told me you have an og girls schwinn for sale


yea it was 26inch girls frame.. everything orignal even had horn in the tank.. but i sold it already. waitn for him to drop off the money ..


----------



## ~JALISCO~

WASSUP GOOD TIMERS, SANTA ROSA DROPPING BY, HOW IS EVERYONE, HOPE TO MEET ALL IN VEGAS


----------



## Fleetangel

~JALISCO~ said:


> WASSUP GOOD TIMERS, SANTA ROSA DROPPING BY, HOW IS EVERYONE, HOPE TO MEET ALL IN VEGAS


wuz good bro!!! looking forward to meet u too!


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> thats tight... i cant wait to see the new look..


same here!...kika might start on a new frame...not sure yet


----------



## ~JALISCO~

IN THE NEAR FUTURE ILL HITTING YOU FELLAS UP FOR YOUR EXPERT ADVICE , MY BOY BEEN ON MY LEG ABOUT BUILDING A BIKE, SO FAR I GOT A SCHWINN 16' TO WORK WITH, MIGHT TEAR IT ALL DOWN AND BUILD IT OG, BUT ITS HIS BUILD SO WHAT EVER HE WANNA DO


----------



## Fleetangel

~JALISCO~ said:


> IN THE NEAR FUTURE ILL HITTING YOU FELLAS UP FOR YOUR EXPERT ADVICE , MY BOY BEEN ON MY LEG ABOUT BUILDING A BIKE, SO FAR I GOT A SCHWINN 16' TO WORK WITH, MIGHT TEAR IT ALL DOWN AND BUILD IT OG, BUT ITS HIS BUILD SO WHAT EVER HE WANNA DO


we r here to help bro!!...any questions just ask!!...we got guys who sells parts,paint,i got a hook up with upholstery anything u need just let us know!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> we r here to help bro!!...any questions just ask!!...we got guys who sells parts,paint,i got a hook up with upholstery anything u need just let us know!


x2 we are here to help u bro.. we got hook up on everything.. if u ever decided to go laser cutting i got hook up on that to. if u need to go og parts.. hit up lesstime.. he can get all that stuff..


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> GOT IT LOKO!


pm sent primo


----------



## BIG TURTLE

for sale $200.00


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> for sale $200.00


Thinkn about making another kid just to get this... lol


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> ayy pj kiko told me you have an og girls schwinn for sale


pm sent


~JALISCO~ said:


> WASSUP GOOD TIMERS, SANTA ROSA DROPPING BY, HOW IS EVERYONE, HOPE TO MEET ALL IN VEGAS


sup bro if you need anything from custom to stock let me know 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thinkn about making another kid just to get this... lol


lol


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thinkn about making another kid just to get this... lol


LOL......


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> for sale $200.00


WOWWW THATS A NICE ONE!!


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> LOL......


ESE TURTLE!!!...HOW U BEEN BRO??


----------



## lesstime

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7uX2X6yD4c&h=lAQBxJW5Q


----------



## David Cervantes

Fleetangel said:


> we r here to help bro!!...any questions just ask!!...we got guys who sells parts,paint,i got a hook up with upholstery anything u need just let us know!




hey fleet are u ready for that box?????


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> hey fleet are u ready for that box?????


calling u rite now!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> calling u rite now!


  .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS up gt


----------



## lesstime

what up JR


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS up gt


wuz good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS DEAD-LINE FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW IS SEPT 18 MAKE SUR U GUYS SEND IT IN ASAP.. GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what up JR


WHAT UP .. WHAT U UP TO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> wuz good


WATS UP WHAT U UP TO


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMERS DEAD-LINE FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW IS SEPT 18 MAKE SUR U GUYS SEND IT IN ASAP.. GT UP


VENTURA IS READY TO ROLL!!!!...


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> yea it was 26inch girls frame.. everything orignal even had horn in the tank.. but i sold it already. waitn for him to drop off the money ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


>


 Are u guys going to vegas super show..


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u guys going to vegas super show..


the c.c. said they are taking a couple cars but the b.c. wont make it out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> the c.c. said they are taking a couple cars but the b.c. wont make it out there


 Aww for real its all good it always next year..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHAT UP .. WHAT U UP TO


back at work now was working on one of the bikes  as i was texting you last night lol little more to go for the show on the 17th out here going to take that 1st fingers crossed


----------



## lesstime

*lesstime**chicano208*+sup art ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> back at work now was working on one of the bikes  as i was texting you last night lol little more to go for the show on the 17th out here going to take that 1st fingers crossed


 I LIKE WHEN THAT HAPPENS TO ME LOT MOTIVATION RIGHT THERE. O


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM BAM ITS YOUR BOY WOODY.SORRY I HAVENT BEEN CHECKING IN. SOME HOW I LOG IN AND LIL THREWS ME OUT IN LIKE A MIN. :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAS GOOD FAM BAM ITS YOUR BOY WOODY.SORRY I HAVENT BEEN CHECKING IN. SOME HOW I LOG IN AND LIL THREWS ME OUT IN LIKE A MIN. :wave:


 Welcome back goodtimer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo familia :wave:


 Whats good.brother


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats good.brother


nothing is good bro my mom is back in the hospital and we only will to show 2 bikes this next sunday


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Welcome back goodtimer


ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO KEEP IN TOUCH WITH THE FAM. GT AINT FADEING AWAY WE GLOW IN THE DARK BROTHER:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> nothing is good bro my mom is back in the hospital and we only will to show 2 bikes this next sunday


Damn I hope she gets better. She in my prayers. If u need any help just let us know goodtimes is here for u n UR family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO KEEP IN TOUCH WITH THE FAM. GT AINT FADEING AWAY WE GLOW IN THE DARK BROTHER:h5:


 That's WATS up. How UR family


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone 
am off to the garage to work on some brackets


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup everyone am off to the garage to work on some brackets


 CANT WAIT TO SEE WATS COMING OUT


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn I hope she gets better for UR mom. She in my prayers. If u need any just let us know goodtimes is here for u n UR family


THANKS BRO


----------



## lesstime

got what i wanted done 
and a little more  


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE WATS COMING OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> got what i wanted done and a little more


 Send pics to my phone.. and I got my frame done to I'm excitied to see it in person..


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST PASSING THROUGH....GOING THROUGH SOME RUFF PERSONAL PROBLEMS RITE NOW....IM BEEN POSITIVE ON MY TRIP TO THE SUPERSHOW BUT TIMES R GETTING RUFFER N MIGHT HAVE SOME OBSTACLES ON THE WAY!....HOPE EVERYONES DOING GOOD!....


----------



## David Cervantes

Fleetangel said:


> JUST PASSING THROUGH....GOING THROUGH SOME RUFF PERSONAL PROBLEMS RITE NOW....IM BEEN POSITIVE ON MY TRIP TO THE SUPERSHOW BUT TIMES R GETTING RUFFER N MIGHT HAVE SOME OBSTACLES ON THE WAY!....HOPE EVERYONES DOING GOOD!....


hope everything is good im hear if u need anything. we are family.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> hope everything is good im hear if u need anything. we are family.


 X2 we are here for u bro.. keep UR head up g.


----------



## David Cervantes

*sureñosbluez hope everything turns out good with ur mom have faith. if u need anything just call. we are family .*


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


> *sureñosbluez hope everything turns out good with ur mom have faith. if u need anything just call. we are family .*


thanks david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## lesstime

Bluez and fleet we have both of you in our prayers along with ya family everything will get better keep your head high 





Jr i will tonight i didnt see the post last night


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's WATS up. How UR family


THE FAM IS OK TODAY WE TOOK ME NEW BORN TO THE ER @ 3 AM BCS SHES REALLY SICK AND COULDNT SLEEP ALL NIGHT.THANK GOD THE DOCTOR SAID ITS JUST A COLD SHELL GET BETTER IN A BIT. OTHER THEN THAT WE LOST OUR RENT HOUSE AND HAD TO MOVE TO MY MOMS THIS PAST WEEKEND. I THANK GOD I HAVE A KOOL MOM SHE WANTS US TO STAY THERE THEN LOOK FOR ANOTHER PLEACE WHICH MAKES KINDA SENCES WE RATHER SUPPORT MY MOM THEN SOME FOO THAT COMES OUT WITH ANY BS TO KEEP THE DEPOSIT MONEY. MEN THIS PAST TWO MONTHS BEEN LIKE HELL TO ME.HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING STARTS TO LINE UP.HOWS YOUR DAUGHTER DOING G?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> Bluez and fleet we have both of you in our prayers along with ya family everything will get better keep your head high
> 
> X2 GT NOT JUST ANOTHER CLUB BUT A ONE OF A KIND FAMILY.


----------



## lesstime

you too bro sorry for everything going on but it all happens cuz something better is on the way keep fath bro


----------



## lesstime

little sneek pic


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> you too bro sorry for everything going on but it all happens cuz something better is on the way keep fath bro


ITS KOOL BRO SOMETIMES LIFE JUST PUTS US IN A TEST TO SEE WHO WILL FALL AND WHO WILL RISE. WE GOODTIMERS WE LOSE SOME TO WIN SOME AND WE NEVER QUIT THATS FOR DAM SURE. HARD TIMES LIKE THIS JUST MAKES US STRONGER AND SMARTER FOR THE UP COMEING YEARS TO COME. WE AINT GOING NO WHERE BUT TO THE TOP OF THIS GAME.:yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

THANX TO ALL OF U....HOPE EVERYTHING GETS BETTER AND IM ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> THANX TO ALL OF U....HOPE EVERYTHING GETS BETTER AND IM ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SUPER SHOW


are we still doing what we been talking about?on that split up thing?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THE FAM IS OK TODAY WE TOOK ME NEW BORN TO THE ER @ 3 AM BCS SHES REALLY SICK AND COULDNT SLEEP ALL NIGHT.THANK GOD THE DOCTOR SAID ITS JUST A COLD SHELL GET BETTER IN A BIT. OTHER THEN THAT WE LOST OUR RENT HOUSE AND HAD TO MOVE TO MY MOMS THIS PAST WEEKEND. I THANK GOD I HAVE A KOOL MOM SHE WANTS US TO STAY THERE THEN LOOK FOR ANOTHER PLEACE WHICH MAKES KINDA SENCES WE RATHER SUPPORT MY MOM THEN SOME FOO THAT COMES OUT WITH ANY BS TO KEEP THE DEPOSIT MONEY. MEN THIS PAST TWO MONTHS BEEN LIKE HELL TO ME.HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING STARTS TO LINE UP.HOWS YOUR DAUGHTER DOING G?


 I hope everything is better now for u guys..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodtimers let's keep this train going we hitting state to state now getting bigger. We ain't leaving no one behind. Let's be positive. And keep pushing u guys all have my number if u guys need help or someone to talk too give me a call 323 799 5260. I want to thank everybody for making goodtimes Wat it is now. Much love to all my brother and sisters out there putting it down for the gt... Paul jr


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimers let's keep this train going we hitting state to state now getting bigger. We ain't leaving no one behind. Let's be positive. And keep pushing u guys all have my number if u guys need help or someone to talk too give me a call 323 799 5260. I want to thank everybody for making goodtimes Wat it is now. Much love to all my brother and sisters out there putting it down for the gt... Paul jr


aye bro i just try to facebook you some pics but you dont have one anymore??? wft lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> aye bro i just try to facebook you some pics but you dont have one anymore??? wft lol


 I erase it. Because baby momma stocking and bugging me..lol. pm the picture to me


----------



## lesstime

sup every one didnt get anything done tonight open house for the kids school


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> are we still doing what we been talking about?on that split up thing?


I DONT THINK SO BRO!...SORRY BUT THIS WUT IM GOING THROUGH IS SOME CRAZY SHIT


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> I DONT THINK SO BRO!...SORRY BUT THIS WUT IM GOING THROUGH IS SOME CRAZY SHIT


 pm sent primo


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

it FRIDAY everyone ready for the weekend? 4 more weekends til vegas everyone ready???


----------



## lesstime

GT get at me need these gone got fam a killer price 






16''

20''


----------



## lesstime

Damn everyone sleeping in today????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it FRIDAY everyone ready for the weekend? 4 more weekends til vegas everyone ready???


I GOT THOSE PICS IT LOOK TIGHT I LIKE IT....


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro am trying to have done for the 17th show out here going to look for some glass tonight try and glass it and paint see how it looks


----------



## lesstime

or some velvet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> or some velvet


 I would look for someone do custom postry..and add a fiber in it


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I would look for someone do custom postry..and add a fiber in it


there not many people out here that do that and the ones that do an ok job charge more then some one that is good at it


any word on that facebook acct you wanted to start


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> there not many people out here that do that and the ones that do an ok job charge more then some one that is good at itany word on that facebook acct you wanted to start


I'm waiting on all the pics I don't want to start something and leave them hanging. I'm try to get bike pics and pics family pic. ship it out here.. we got people that gets down..


----------



## lesstime

what it going to cost? to get it done


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> GT get at me need these gone got fam a killer price
> View attachment 360315
> 16''
> 
> 20''
> View attachment 360316


NICE BRO


----------



## lesstime

thanks bluez 

what all you doing tonight


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> thanks bluez
> 
> what all you doing tonight


how much shipped


----------



## lesstime

how long it take you to engrave the forks and sissy bar on my sons pixie


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> how long it take you to engrave the forks and sissy bar on my sons pixie
> View attachment 360575


2-3 weeks full engrave 3


----------



## lesstime

can you pm me a few ideas what you can do on them please


----------



## sureñosbluez

ok let me do some sketches


----------



## lesstime

take your time am hoping to do them for a xmas gift


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

sup daivd how much it be for a box for a trike???


----------



## Fleetangel

HOW YOU'LL DOING?


----------



## inked1987

Wats up goodtimers I'm Freddy. And am a new member to Goodtimes BC Laredo. Tx i would Like. To thank. Paul Jr n Woody. And everyone. Else who are giving me a shot to roll with Goodtimes. Just wanna say thank u n ima Rep goodtimes to the fullest and I wont let cha down I will be posting up Pics of my bike soon if u. Wanna get to know me. Just hit meup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Wats up goodtimers I'm Freddy. And am a new member to Goodtimes BC Laredo. Tx i would Like. To thank. Paul Jr n Woody. And everyone. Else who are giving me a shot to roll with Goodtimes. Just wanna say thank u n ima Rep goodtimes to the fullest and I wont let cha down I will be posting up Pics of my bike soon if u. Wanna get to know me. Just hit meup


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY FREDDY IF U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW BRO.. HOPEFULLY U COME DOWN TO VEGAS AND MEET THE FAMILY IN PERSON. GT UP..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT PICS PF MY FRAME.. PEOPLE WANT TO CHEK OUT WHAT I DONE. HIT ME UP ILL TEXT U THE PICS.. 323 799 5260


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WAT UP G


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAT UP G


my mom is ok and back at home


----------



## David Cervantes

inked1987 said:


> Wats up goodtimers I'm Freddy. And am a new member to Goodtimes BC Laredo. Tx i would Like. To thank. Paul Jr n Woody. And everyone. Else who are giving me a shot to roll with Goodtimes. Just wanna say thank u n ima Rep goodtimes to the fullest and I wont let cha down I will be posting up Pics of my bike soon if u. Wanna get to know me. Just hit meup


welcom to the family


----------



## lesstime

inked1987 said:


> Wats up goodtimers I'm Freddy. And am a new member to Goodtimes BC Laredo. Tx i would Like. To thank. Paul Jr n Woody. And everyone. Else who are giving me a shot to roll with Goodtimes. Just wanna say thank u n ima Rep goodtimes to the fullest and I wont let cha down I will be posting up Pics of my bike soon if u. Wanna get to know me. Just hit meup


welcome if you need anything let us know we will try to help out as much as posable



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT PICS PF MY FRAME.. PEOPLE WANT TO CHEK OUT WHAT I DONE. HIT ME UP ILL TEXT U THE PICS.. 323 799 5260






sureñosbluez said:


> my mom is ok and back at home


glad to hear bro


----------



## inked1987

thanks guys I'm glad to be apart of the gt family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ANYBODY GOING TO THIS SHOW... 

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## lesstime

you pay for everything and we will show up lol or you save your money and ill got to a show out here????


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ANYBODY GOING TO THIS SHOW...
> 
> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837
> 
> SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME
> 
> 
> SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT
> ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!
> :boink:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you pay for everything and we will show up lol or you save your money and ill got to a show out here????


HAHA I WANT TO GO BUT I WORK SATURDAY.. .. SUNDAY IM OFF SO IM HITTN NEA EPUSURE OR ROSE BOWL CAR SHOW... I WANT TO TAKE OUT THE BIKE ALREADY ...


----------



## lesstime

id want to take it out too it super clean


----------



## inked1987

Hows everyone's. Sat going


----------



## lesstime

worked on the hopper a little and then i got a call about rebuilding someones frame so i been doing that for the last two hours came in to check in and eat then going back out to weld it up pics later tonight


----------



## David Cervantes

New changes on our trickle.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> New changes on our trickle.


LOOKS GOOD I LIKE IT ...:worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

he say the bondo keeps craking can i fix it and chang the skirts






took it home started to dig in to it see what the deal is and thats what i was thinking all bondo so i






striped it down to bare frame and started all over with metal this time next week it will be in primer along with this one that i did over this last week


----------



## lesstime

clean bro 


David Cervantes said:


> New changes on our trickle.


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


> New changes on our trickle.


BAD ASSS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Wats up goodtimers I'm Freddy. And am a new member to Goodtimes BC Laredo. Tx i would Like. To thank. Paul Jr n Woody. And everyone. Else who are giving me a shot to roll with Goodtimes. Just wanna say thank u n ima Rep goodtimes to the fullest and I wont let cha down I will be posting up Pics of my bike soon if u. Wanna get to know me. Just hit meup


WELCOME TO THE FAM...IM FLEET!...GOT PICS OF UR BIKE???


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> New changes on our trickle.


LOOKING GOOD DAVID!!!...CANT WAIT TO GO GET MY BOX!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda famila :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

HEY CUZZZZ TOMA FOTOS DEL SHOW MANANA!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> HEY CUZZZZ TOMA FOTOS DEL SHOW MANANA!!!


simon que yesss primo


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> simon que yesss primo


ORRA!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK IT GETS ME MODIVATED TO DO MORE AND KEEP PUSHING GT OUT THERE. THANKES ONES AGAING.


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK IT GETS ME MODIVATED TO DO MORE AND KEEP PUSHING GT OUT THERE. THANKES ONES AGAING.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Let me know who ever want to go. East la and bomb chap and sgv will be there

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...los-angeles-car-show-rose-bowl-sept-18th.html


----------



## Fleetangel

GT ...


----------



## lesstime

supper fellas


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD G


----------



## lesstime

trying to fig out the best way to do the fabric got the box


----------



## Fleetangel

are u gonna use suede n vinyl?


----------



## lesstime

not sure not sure on color ether


----------



## Fleetangel

light green n forest green


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody knows anybody selling.a..turn table for cheap..


----------



## Fleetangel

wut u up to?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just put the bike together.. and u


----------



## Fleetangel

resting from work!...


----------



## javib760

Surenos Blues bike today at a show n mexicali


----------



## Fleetangel

javib760 said:


> Surenos Blues bike today at a show n mexicali


TO THE TOP FOR GOODTIMES SOON TO BE IN MEXICO!!..:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

GT UP


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## 55800

not much man jus chillen what u up 2


----------



## sureñosbluez

javib760 said:


> Surenos Blues bike today at a show n mexicali


nice thanks for the pic carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> TO THE TOP FOR GOODTIMES SOON TO BE IN MEXICO!!..:thumbsup:


q-vo primo :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> light green n forest green


not sure might just go white till i can glass it 



javib760 said:


> Surenos Blues bike today at a show n mexicali


looking good bro



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just put the bike together.. and u


cant wait to see it all built am going to send you a pic of something i built over the weekend help you get a idea


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

javib760 said:


> Surenos Blues bike today at a show n mexicali


 NICE BIKE G


----------



## HOTSHOT956

inked1987 said:


> Wats up goodtimers I'm Freddy. And am a new member to Goodtimes BC Laredo. Tx i would Like. To thank. Paul Jr n Woody. And everyone. Else who are giving me a shot to roll with Goodtimes. Just wanna say thank u n ima Rep goodtimes to the fullest and I wont let cha down I will be posting up Pics of my bike soon if u. Wanna get to know me. Just hit meup


WELCOME TO THE GT FAM FREDDY WE ARE MORE THEN HAPPY TO HAVE YOU IN OUR CLUB AKA "FAMILY" WORLD WIDE. NO NEED TO THANK US MY BROTHER WE KNOW YOU A FULLTIMER NOT EVERY ONE MAKES IT BUT YOU KNEW THIS IS YOUR PLACE TO STAY. YOU PUSHED YOURSELF TO BE WHERE YOUR AT NOW CONGRATS AND LETS START MAKEING SOME NOISE IN THIS BIKE GAME. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> not sure might just go white till i can glass it looking good brocant wait to see it all built am going to send you a pic of something i built over the weekend help you get a idea


 I NEED DISPLAY HELP NOTHING BIG OR NOTHING SMALL I GOT IDEAL. AND PROJECT FOR U. IF PRICE IS GOOD AND COULD AFFORD LOL


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I NEED DISPLAY HELP NOTHING BIG OR NOTHING SMALL I GOT IDEAL. AND PROJECT FOR U. IF PRICE IS GOOD AND COULD AFFORD LOL


ill tel monica to send it to you right now and you will see what am talking about and text my phone and let me know what you thinkg


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> not much man jus chillen what u up 2


GETTING READY FOR WORK!>...IM SENDING MY PARTS OUT TO THE ENGRAVER TODAY


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo :wave:


QUE ONDA! COMO LES FUE?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> New changes on our trickle.


MAD PROPS DAVID TRIKE IS LOOKING REAL CLEAN. GOT ME WANTING TO BIULD A TRIKE.:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

javib760 said:


> Surenos Blues bike today at a show n mexicali


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> TO THE TOP FOR GOODTIMES SOON TO BE IN MEXICO!!..:thumbsup:


CANT WAIT TO HAVE MEXICO ON THE GT MAP:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ill tel monica to send it to you right now and you will see what am talking about and text my phone and let me know what you thinkg


 CAN I CALL U BETTER


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> QUE ONDA! COMO LES FUE?


los compas agarraron first and second street class y yo no agarre nada the judges did a bad work


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NICE BIKE G


thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> CANT WAIT TO HAVE MEXICO ON THE GT MAP:h5:


 WAT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW WAS EVERYBODY WEEKN


----------



## sureñosbluez

looking good bro

thanks bro


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CAN I CALL U BETTER


left you a voice mail ill call back in a few on my lunch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> left you a voice mail ill call back in a few on my lunch


 MY BAD I HAD MY DAUGHTER AND SHE CLICK ON U. I CALLED BACK BUT A WORKER ANSWER.


----------



## sureñosbluez

HOTSHOT956 said:


> CANT WAIT TO HAVE MEXICO ON THE GT MAP:h5:


me too bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAT UP


WAS GOOD G. GLAD WE COULD MAKE IT HAPPEN FOR FREEDY STILL MORE TO COME TO THE FULLTIME LINE UP IN TEXAS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

sureñosbluez said:


> me too bro


KEEP PUSHING CARNAL THATS THE KAY TO THIS FAMILIA. IVE SEEN YOU ON HERE ALMOST EVERY DAY AND PUTTING IN HARD WORK INTO THE RIDE WHICH IS WHAT GT IS ALL ABOUT. I STRONGLY BELIEVE IN YOU AND DONT LET ANYTHING OR ANYONE PUT YOU DOWN. WILL SEE A GT PLAQUE ON YOUR RIDE PRETTY SOON MEXICALI IN THE WORKS:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:biggrin: GOT TO LOVE THIS FAM FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART. IM KOOL BROTHER JUST TRYING TO FIND ME A JOB IN THE OIL RIGS HERE IN TEXAS. IM THREWING AWAY MY CAREER TO THE TRASH SINCE WERE GOING THUR SOME HARD TIMES NO JOKE.OIL RIGS IS WHERE THE MONEY IS AT IN MY AREA.SO WISH ME LUCK.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *GOODTIMERS CAN U GUYS SEND ME GOOD SHOTS OF UR BIKES. IM GOING TO START A FACEBOOK OF GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB ONLY..*


I WILL SEND THEM AFTER MY NEXT MEETING.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> View attachment 358808
> View attachment 358809
> View attachment 358810
> View attachment 358811
> View attachment 358812
> View attachment 358813
> View attachment 358817


LOOKING GOOD FULLTIMERS:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> LOL......


Q-VO TURTLE LONG TIME NO SEE LOKO:wave:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HATERZ_NIGHTMARE said:


> uffin:


 What up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I WILL SEND THEM AFTER MY NEXT MEETING.


 Cool


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HATERZ_NIGHTMARE said:


> uffin:


WAT IT DEW BRO THANX FOR STOPING BY :wave:


----------



## inked1987

wat up gt fam hows it goin


----------



## inked1987

true lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

inked1987 said:


> true lol


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> wat up gt fam hows it goin


 WATS UP BRO


----------



## lesstime

sup fam update tomorrow and possably wednsday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup fam update tomorrow and possably wednsday


 UR a baller UR always up dating everyday lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> UR a baller UR always up dating everyday lol


lol i wish


----------



## David Cervantes

javib760 said:


> Surenos Blues bike today at a show n mexicali


lucking good


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> los compas agarraron first and second street class y yo no agarre nada the judges did a bad work


asi pasa but fuck it!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP PEOPLE POST PICS... GET THIS TOPIC MOVING 8)


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP PEOPLE POST PICS... GET THIS TOPIC MOVING 8)


HOLD UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> HOLD UP


 I NEED A LAP TOP SO I CAN POST PICS 8(


----------



## Fleetangel

WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW


----------



## Fleetangel

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 361687
> 
> WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW


INGNORE MY CARS INTERIOR


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> asi pasa but fuck it!!!


simon pero no hay pedo  lo que hace encabronar es que no hacen bien su trabajo


----------



## Fleetangel

lucky charm


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> simon pero no hay pedo  lo que hace encabronar es que no hacen bien su trabajo


si eso me emperra...asi me paso al super show de los angeles


----------



## Fleetangel

818


----------



## Fleetangel

GT LINE UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PICS LOOK GOOD 818 BIKE CLUB HITTING A SHOW THIS WEEKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 361687
> WILL BE BUSTING OUT AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW


 WHO CAR IS THAT


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHO CAR IS THAT


MY CUZINS SON...PROSPECT


----------



## Fleetangel

INKED UP


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS LOOK GOOD 818 BIKE CLUB HITTING A SHOW THIS WEEKN


I WISH I COULD GO BUT I WORK:/


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I WISH I COULD GO BUT I WORK:/


 IS ANYBODY GOING FROM UR CHAPTER


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IS ANYBODY GOING FROM UR CHAPTER


IDK IMA SEE IF MY CUZINS CAN GET A RIDE TO THE SHOW....


----------



## Fleetangel

ARIZONA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> IDK IMA SEE IF MY CUZINS CAN GET A RIDE TO THE SHOW....


 THAT'S COOL I'M GOING TO THE ONE IN THE ROSE BOWL HOPEFULLY THAT CRACKS


----------



## Fleetangel

EAST LA


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT'S COOL I'M GOING TO THE ONE IN THE ROSE BOWL HOPEFULLY THAT CRACKS


TAKE A CAMERA G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> TAKE A CAMERA G


 I GOT IT READY.. I WISH HAD MY PUMP ON THERE ALREADY..


----------



## Fleetangel

IE


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT IT READY.. I WISH HAD MY PUMP ON THERE ALREADY..


CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BIKE IN PERSON


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 361736
> IE


 HAHA THIS BIKE HAD EVERY GIRL IN THE LA SHOW..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BIKE IN PERSON


 STILL THE SAME. JUST ADDED WAT U SEEN. I N3ED TO BOOT LEG MY PUMP AND PAINTED MY SELF. I RAN OUT OF CASH..LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

GETTING RE DONE FOR THE SUPERSHOW


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> STILL THE SAME. JUST ADDED WAT U SEEN. I N3ED TO BOOT LEG MY PUMP AND PAINTED MY SELF. I RAN OUT OF CASH..LOL


SAME I GOT PULLED OVER N NOW I GOT A FEW TICKETS TO PAY....OTHERWISE MY BIKE WOULD HAVE MURALS FOR THE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> SAME I GOT PULLED OVER N NOW I GOT A FEW TICKETS TO PAY....OTHERWISE MY BIKE WOULD HAVE MURALS FOR THE SHOW


 WAT U GET TICKET FOR.. I MEMBER I GOT 3 TICKETS IN ONE DAY I WAS PISS LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 361738
> GETTING RE DONE FOR THE SUPERSHOW


 TEXT ME SNEAK PEAK PICS


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAT U GET TICKET FOR.. I MEMBER I GOT 3 TICKETS IN ONE DAY I WAS PISS LOL


DISTRACTED DRIVING,LOUD MUSIC


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TEXT ME SNEAK PEAK PICS


I WILL ONCE I HAVE SOMETHIN OT SEND U:happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> DISTRACTED DRIVING,LOUD MUSIC


 DAMN LOUD MUSIC U LOOKING OVER 2 BILLS I THINK I PAID 225 I FOR GOT


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> STILL THE SAME. JUST ADDED WAT U SEEN. I N3ED TO BOOT LEG MY PUMP AND PAINTED MY SELF. I RAN OUT OF CASH..LOL


i got want you need just let me know you can use them but ill need them back


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> SAME I GOT PULLED OVER N NOW I GOT A FEW TICKETS TO PAY....OTHERWISE MY BIKE WOULD HAVE MURALS FOR THE SHOW


we need to take your guys cars away


----------



## lesstime

just got email should have a update on thursday also


----------



## lesstime

RAIDERS


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN LOUD MUSIC U LOOKING OVER 2 BILLS I THINK I PAID 225 I FOR GOT


shit speeding???


----------



## Fleetangel

COWBOYS


----------



## inked1987

Wats up fleet


----------



## 55800

WATS GOOD FAM


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Wats up fleet


not much homie just about to get up n start working on my cuzins pedal car...wut u up to?


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> WATS GOOD FAM


wuz good g


----------



## inked1987

Fleetangel said:


> not much homie just about to get up n start working on my cuzins pedal car...wut u up to?


 Badass wat cha gonna do to it


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

HATERZ_NIGHTMARE said:


> uffin:


SUP HOMIE JUST KICKING IT IN THE CHI DOING MY THANG YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool



SUP HOMIE JUST SHOWING THAT LOVE FOR GOODTIMES KICKING IT IN THE CHI GETTING MY RIDE ON


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Badass wat cha gonna do to it


im doing some body work on the back n im gonna paint it tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

JR pm SENT bro i got you 
fleet you know whats up with your stuff  
GT making things happen from state to state


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 361721
> INKED UP


nice paint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> JR pm SENT bro i got you
> fleet you know whats up with your stuff
> GT making things happen from state to state


THANK BROTHER..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> WATS GOOD FAM


WHATS UP HOW COLORADO DOING..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BACK TO LAYITLOW ONCE IN GREAT WHILE..  NO LAPTOP OR NOTHING TO GO ON AT HOME... :chuck::run::banghead::burn::tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I FOUND THIS BIKE IN MY ALLEY...:barf:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I.E PUTTING IT DOWN LAST WEEKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP ONEOFAKIND YOU READY FOR VEGAS.. ITS ALMOST HERE BROTHER..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IS IT ME GOING BY SLOW FOR VEGAS.. I WANT IT TO BE OCT ALREADY.. :banghead:


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP HOW COLORADO DOING..


co is GOOD bro gettin ready 4 super show in pueblo this weekend and gettin everythin ready for our show hows cali homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I FOUND THIS BIKE IN MY ALLEY...:barf:


t

this is nice!


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I FOUND THIS BIKE IN MY ALLEY...:barf:


send it back to the city dump bro j/k looks bad assss post some pics of the murals


----------



## lesstime

looks good JR 

so i got one of the updates and i fuck it up  i hope i can get it fixed by this weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> co is GOOD bro gettin ready 4 super show in pueblo this weekend and gettin everythin ready for our show hows cali homie


 Cali doing great. We getting ready for Vegas. Everybody pushing. U guys ready for ur show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PINK86REGAL said:


> tthis is nice!


 Thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> send it back to the city dump bro j/k looks bad assss post some pics of the murals


 Haha thanks g. I'll get some when I get a laptop. Or u got number Ill text u the pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> looks good JR so i got one of the updates and i fuck it up  i hope i can get it fixed by this weekend


 U can do it. Do u have a show this weekn why the rush


----------



## lesstime

yes show this sat and i want to take 1st


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> JR pm SENT bro i got you
> fleet you know whats up with your stuff
> GT making things happen from state to state


u the man my bro!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> nice paint


GRACIAS PRIMO!


----------



## inked1987

How the peddal car come along today fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> How the peddal car come along today fleet


SO FAR SO GOOD!...WENT TO PICK UP THE PAINT...GONNA FINISH THE BODY WORK TOMORROW N START ON THE PATTERNS!!...HOW U DOING BRO?


----------



## inked1987

Bad ass I'm doin Good. Looking for the last parts I need. And trying to figure. Out the problem I'm having with my down cown


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Bad ass I'm doin Good. Looking for the last parts I need. And trying to figure. Out the problem I'm having with my down cown


wut else do u need??? n wuts the problem?


----------



## inked1987

Square. Twisted. Fender braces and twiisted goose neck and my bolt hit my fender


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Square. Twisted. Fender braces and twiisted goose neck and my bolt hit my fender


hope u find em soon!....try putting the complete spring set upside down on the t-tube...that happens when u put the triple twisted crown....the bolt will b facing up but it wont hit ur fender no more


----------



## inked1987

Sweet. Ill give it a try


----------



## Fleetangel

aight g hope it works out!....im outs talk to ya'll tomorrow...might post up a sneek pic!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I FOUND THIS BIKE IN MY ALLEY...:barf:


:wow::naughty::thumbsup: SHES LOOKING SEXY G. WE GOT TO START GETTING TO THAT LEVEL ASAP.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I.E PUTTING IT DOWN LAST WEEKN


CLEAN LINE UP I.E:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> yes show this sat and i want to take 1st


NOW THATS THE GT ATTITUDE :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM SOUTH TEXAS PASSING THREW :h5:


----------



## lesstime

just got off the phone and we will be fixed friday got one of the updates just now and one sould be here later today  
GT making things happen


----------



## Fleetangel

good morning family!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 8 guests)

HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW GUEST THANKS FOR STOPING BY.PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST UP AND MEET THE FAM:wave:


----------



## lesstime

nother update just droped off 50 bucks in chrome hardware


----------



## Fleetangel

UPDATE- I JUST CONNECTED ALL THE SYSTEM ON THE PEDAL CAR!!!...SHIT WORKS!!!!....NEXT PRIMER THEN TOMORROW THROW SOME CANDY ON IT!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> UPDATE- I JUST CONNECTED ALL THE SYSTEM ON THE PEDAL CAR!!!...SHIT WORKS!!!!....NEXT PRIMER THEN TOMORROW THROW SOME CANDY ON IT!


dont you love when that happens how it sound???


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> dont you love when that happens how it sound???


hell yeahh!!!!...i feel like im giving life to something!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> hell yeahh!!!!...i feel like im giving life to something!


X208 lol same when painting something and making it look good


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> X208 lol same when painting something and making it look good


yup!...im gonna paint it tomorrow...tangerine candy with some patterns


----------



## lesstime

heres what ill be working on the next day or two


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :wow::naughty::thumbsup: SHES LOOKING SEXY G. WE GOT TO START GETTING TO THAT LEVEL ASAP.


WE ARE ON THE SAME LEVEL.. AINT NO ONE BETTER THEN NO ONE IN THE GT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just got off the phone and we will be fixed friday got one of the updates just now and one sould be here later today
> GT making things happen


KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 8 guests)
> 
> HOTSHOT956
> WAT IT DEW GUEST THANKS FOR STOPING BY.PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST UP AND MEET THE FAM:wave:


 ALL GUEST AND SOLO RIDERS HIT US UP DONT BE SHY.. U GUYS ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO BE PART OF OUR FAMILY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> UPDATE- I JUST CONNECTED ALL THE SYSTEM ON THE PEDAL CAR!!!...SHIT WORKS!!!!....NEXT PRIMER THEN TOMORROW THROW SOME CANDY ON IT!


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN... ,,JK U CAN KEEP IT ON DOWN LOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nother update just droped off 50 bucks in chrome hardware



MONEY GOES BY FAST... :happysad:..BUT ITS WORTH IT AT THE END..


----------



## David Cervantes

waths good fam


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN... ,,JK U CAN KEEP IT ON DOWN LOW.


I POSTEDEM UP ON FACEBOOK


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> waths good fam


WUZ GOOD DAVID


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMER.


all the time bro



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ALL GUEST AND SOLO RIDERS HIT US UP DONT BE SHY.. U GUYS ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO BE PART OF OUR FAMILY.


x2



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN... ,,JK U CAN KEEP IT ON DOWN LOW.


x2



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MONEY GOES BY FAST... :happysad:..BUT ITS WORTH IT AT THE END..


yes it does but this was a sponcer that helped out 



David Cervantes said:


> waths good fam


sup bro


----------



## Fleetangel

...


----------



## lesstime

Good morning fam


----------



## 55800

:wave:..TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WE ARE ON THE SAME LEVEL.. AINT NO ONE BETTER THEN NO ONE IN THE GT..


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT :h5:


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> :wave:..TTT


X2



HOTSHOT956 said:


> YOU GOT THAT RIGHT :h5:


X2


----------



## lesstime

*WAT UP GOODTIMERS VEGAS IS AROUND THE CORNER WE NEED TO START FILLING THESE ROOMS IF YOU WANT THE DISCOUNT RATE BE4 SEP 16 N WE NEED A HEAD COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE COMING OUT THIS YEAR SO WE CAN BE PREPARED AND WHOS







BRINGING THERE RIDES...IF YOU GOT ANY ? HIT UP JOHN JR FROM EAST LA , JOSE FROM DFW OR MELLO FROM 818 ARE #S ARE ON ARE SIGNATURES...
GT UP* 


*THE NEW DEAD LINE FOR THE ROOMS SEP 16 IF YOU HAVENT GOT YOUR ROOMS GET THEM...*​


----------



## lesstime

got the switch  i broke the other night


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...


----------



## 55800

damn homie your bike goes hard as fuk good timer


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...



 shit looks good jr.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> damn homie your bike goes hard as fuk good timer


THANK U..... THERE IS MORE TO IT. IM HOPING BY NEXT YEAR VEGAS SHOW COMPLETED WITH WHAT I WANT FOR IT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUSTDEEZ said:


> shit looks good jr.


THANK U .. AND THANK FOR UR GOOD IDEALS FOR THE PARTS...


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...


looking good bro!


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...


WOW..!
nuff said..


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...


WOW


----------



## lesstime

lookin real GGOOD bro


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...


----------



## lesstime

update wetsand and clear in the morning


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...


:wow::naughty: DAMMMMMMM SHE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING FAMILIA!*​*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS.. AND THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS.. ILL POST MORE UPDATES. IN A BIT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*WHAT U GUYS THINK HOW I PUT THE PUMP ON THE BIKE... ]








*


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *WHAT U GUYS THINK HOW I PUT THE PUMP ON THE BIKE... ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THE PUMP IS GOING TO GET PAINTED OR DIP.. IM NOT SURE..


----------



## lesstime

sick bro


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *WHAT U GUYS THINK HOW I PUT THE PUMP ON THE BIKE... ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GT..


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THE PUMP IS GOING TO GET PAINTED OR DIP.. IM NOT SURE..


paint it get sun gold leaf out line n put a mural on it


----------



## Fleetangel

I SAY ENGRAVE IT N DO A TWO TONE PLATING


----------



## lesstime

fulltimin up here in the 208 just got done  for the show tomorrow 215 in the morning pics tomorrow night


----------



## lesstime

loading trailer GOODTIMES 208 going in full force 821am


----------



## inked1987

Wats up good times. Fam


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> loading trailer GOODTIMES 208 going in full force 821am


GOOD LUCK MY BROTHA!


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Wats up good times. Fam


WUZ GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I SAY ENGRAVE IT N DO A TWO TONE PLATING


LOL IM LOW ON CASH.. AND I STILL HAVE MY DAUGHTER BDAY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> paint it get sun gold leaf out line n put a mural on it


THATS WHAT IM GOING TO DO .. BUT JUST GET IT PAINTED.. AND THEN AFTER.. IM GOING TO GET A SKULL ALL ON IT OR SOMETHING 3D SO I CAN GET THOSE POINTS. TO


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAITNING FOR MY BROTHER SEND THE REST OF THE PICS...


bad asssss bro :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ABEL760

MONDAY THROUGH SUNDAY DUDE..GOT A FEW NEW ONES COMING OUT FOR THE MIGHTY GT..:biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760

I.E. CHECKIN IN WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.......


----------



## -GT- RAY

I.E. On our way back from Latin Luxury All bike and Pedal Show, 3 bikes and 2 trophies..!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> I.E. On our way back from Latin Luxury All bike and Pedal Show, 3 bikes and 2 trophies..!!!


Pic


----------



## DVS

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 361738
> GETTING RE DONE FOR THE SUPERSHOW


Can't wait to see it in Vegas. Stone's bike should be finished up for the most part this coming week.


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CONGRATS ON UR WIN.. TRIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I.E WAS PUTTING IT DOWN.. YESTERDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 363817
> View attachment 363825
> View attachment 363826
> View attachment 363832
> View attachment 363834
> View attachment 363835
> View attachment 363836
> View attachment 363837


looking good


----------



## lesstime

thank every one time to change it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT FIRST TODAY ...


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT FIRST TODAY ...


congrats


----------



## lesstime

must have been a good weekend congrats bro


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT FIRST TODAY ...


----------



## Fleetangel

DVS said:


> Can't wait to see it in Vegas. Stone's bike should be finished up for the most part this coming week.


IT WONT BE READY....BUT IT STILL GOING TO VEGAS....


----------



## Fleetangel

IE,208 FINEST,EAST LA LOOKING GOOD!!......VENTURA WENT TO SUPPORT OUR 818 RIDERS FAMILY TAKIN FOUR BIKES N BRINGING HOME TWO TROPHIES!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

man he wont stop talking about his 1st place award lol he slept with it sat night and sunday night lol happy little GOODTIMER


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM. CONGRATS TO ALL THE GTIMERS WORLD WIDE. MAKE IT RAIN AWARDS FULLTIMERS:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 364296





Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 364297





Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 364299





Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 364300





Fleetangel said:


> IE,208 FINEST,EAST LA LOOKING GOOD!!......VENTURA WENT TO SUPPORT OUR 818 RIDERS FAMILY TAKIN FOUR BIKES N BRINGING HOME TWO TROPHIES!


all looking real good congrats to everyone keep it up if ya need anything let me know


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> View attachment 364336
> man he wont stop talking about his 1st place award lol he slept with it sat night and sunday night lol happy little GOODTIMER


THATS WUT MATTERS!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 364296


hey primo quedo chingon el trike guey :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT FIRST TODAY ...


congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> View attachment 364336
> man he wont stop talking about his 1st place award lol he slept with it sat night and sunday night lol happy little GOODTIMER


bad asssss bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

GT fam whats going on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS KEEP PUSHN GT... GOOD JOBS GOODTIMERS THAT PUTT IT DOWN THIS WEEKN.. LETS KEEP THIS TRAIN GOING.. VEGAS IS NEXT... KEEP PUSHING FOR WHAT U HAVE TO DO TO UR BIKES...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOT ALL MY HARD LINES AND TIPS.. TOMOROW BEND THEM... WENSDAY PAINTED... AND ITS COMPLETED.. AND NO MORE PICS TO VEGAS IS HERE. :fool2::worship:


----------



## lesstime

my wife found the T.V's for the trike


----------



## lesstime

pics to my wifes phone


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOT ALL MY HARD LINES AND TIPS.. TOMOROW BEND THEM... WENSDAY PAINTED... AND ITS COMPLETED.. AND NO MORE PICS TO VEGAS IS HERE. :fool2::worship:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LETS KEEP PUSHN GT... GOOD JOBS GOODTIMERS THAT PUTT IT DOWN THIS WEEKN.. LETS KEEP THIS TRAIN GOING.. VEGAS IS NEXT... KEEP PUSHING FOR WHAT U HAVE TO DO TO UR BIKES...


X2 ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tomorrow I'll send u a pic when we start bending stuff.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where all the goodtimers at. Get off of Facebook lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> my wife found the T.V's for the trike


 U should do it old school and put a house tv in it lol jk


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U should do it old school and put a house tv in it lol jk


x2 with a old school nintendo nes too


----------



## Fleetangel

WUTS GOOD FAMILIA!!...I WOKE UP SICK AS FUCK.....DAMN FLU KILLING ME AGAIN


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> WUTS GOOD FAMILIA!!...I WOKE UP SICK AS FUCK.....DAMN FLU KILLING ME AGAIN


chale primo comete un caldito de pollo con eso te alivianas


----------



## Fleetangel

PUES VOY A TRATAR TODO LO K SEA....NO ME GUSTA ESTAR ASI


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO GOOD TIMES :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> PUES VOY A TRATAR TODO LO K SEA....NO ME GUSTA ESTAR ASI


SIMON SI TE VA ALIVIANAR


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> SIMON SI TE VA ALIVIANAR


YA ESTA PRIMO!...QUE HACIENDO?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 364297


real nice bike!! anymore pics?


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up fam


----------



## Fleetangel

PINK86REGAL said:


> real nice bike!! anymore pics?


YEAH ILL [OST THEM UP LATER!


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP CERVANTES!


----------



## inked1987

Wats up. Goodtimers!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM :wave: GT UP


----------



## 55800

wats GOOD fam been hella busy latley hows everyone doin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PINK86REGAL said:


> real nice bike!! anymore pics?


:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up fam


WHATS UP UR READY FOR VEGAS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ UP CERVANTES!


WHATS UP G...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Wats up. Goodtimers!!


WHATS UP BROTHER..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAT IT DEW FAM :wave: GT UP


]

WHATS UP MANG HOW TEXAS.. POST PICS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> wats GOOD fam been hella busy latley hows everyone doin


WHATS UP BROTHER. HOW U BEEN..


----------



## luckcharm818

what's up good timers


----------



## PINK86REGAL

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :wave:


watup homie... just stoppin by to check out these nice bikes!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ]
> 
> WHATS UP MANG HOW TEXAS.. POST PICS..


WE GOOD JUST PUSHING. DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS I FEEL LIKE A NEWBIE:banghead:


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP BROTHER. HOW U BEEN..


i been good bro getting ready for our show how you doin homie


----------



## ABEL760

WHATS CRACKIN GOODTIMERS I.E.CHECKIN IN......


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good abel?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I MISS MY OLD TRIKE..


----------



## -GT- RAY

Yo wats good..!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> what's up good timers


WATS CRACKN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Yo wats good..!


WATS UP G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS CRACKIN GOODTIMERS I.E.CHECKIN IN......


WATS UP ABEL


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP G


 Wat up..Man i havent been on here in a while..!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> i been good bro getting ready for our show how you doin homie


JUST STRESSN AND PUSHN TO GET GT DONE FOR VEGAS..:banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Wat up..Man i havent been on here in a while..!!


I KNOW WHERE U BEEN AT .. I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WE GOOD JUST PUSHING. DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS I FEEL LIKE A NEWBIE:banghead:


SEND IT TO MY EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I KNOW WHERE U BEEN AT .. I HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD.


 Yea everything is kool...Just tryna focus on school and kinda put my bike to side for a bit.!


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I MISS MY OLD TRIKE..


sick!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea everything is kool...Just tryna focus on school and kinda put my bike to side for a bit.!


thats good homie.. school comes first...i hope u do good g..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$30 ship for the seat.... someone buy this.. i need to get my stuff done on my bike...


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> thats good homie.. school comes first...i hope u do good g..


 Yea man...I know we are only like 4 weeks in but i got 5 A's and 1B


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea man...I know we are only like 4 weeks in but i got 5 A's and 1B


keep up the good work bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea man...I know we are only like 4 weeks in but i got 5 A's and 1B


thats good.. keep it like that.. i was a fuck up in school .. i was lucky to get a one c..lol but i wish i can go back.. but atleast i got my diploma.


----------



## sureñosbluez

buenas noches familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up surenobluez.. areu coming to vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats up surenobluez.. areu coming to vegas


no this year  maybe next


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


can i get two kids plates??


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> Yea man...I know we are only like 4 weeks in but i got 5 A's and 1B


keep it up bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SEND IT TO MY EMAIL [email protected]


KOOL ILL SEND PICS TO YOU AFTER WE HIT A CAR SHOW ON OCT 8. WE TAKEING A LIL ROAD TRIP TO MEET AND BACK UP OUR HOMIE FREEDY.


----------



## lesstime

so as some of you know i hurt my back monday night and was in the er allday tuesday gave me 4 kinds of pill told me go back to work  hurting like crazy still alot todo hoope get all done


----------



## inked1987

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $30 ship for the seat.... someone buy this.. i need to get my stuff done on my bike...


 Sell me ur seat post clamp.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> can i get two kids plates??


HAHA IM TAKING MY DAUGHTER SO I CAN GET HER PLATE..LOL.


----------



## lesstime

am not lol we going to be broke lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> KOOL ILL SEND PICS TO YOU AFTER WE HIT A CAR SHOW ON OCT 8. WE TAKEING A LIL ROAD TRIP TO MEET AND BACK UP OUR HOMIE FREEDY.


TAKE A LIL LONGER ROAD TRIP AND GO TO VEGAS....:rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> so as some of you know i hurt my back monday night and was in the er allday tuesday gave me 4 kinds of pill told me go back to work  hurting like crazy still alot todo hoope get all done


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BROTHER.. TAKE A VIKDEN..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Sell me ur seat post clamp.


LET ME SEE IF I HAVE EXTRA ONES..


----------



## lesstime

they gave me some norco and 3 otheres i never heard of kinda worken so far


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SORRY TO HEAR THAT BROTHER.. TAKE A VIKDEN..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> they gave me some norco and 3 otheres i never heard of kinda worken so far


I HATE BACK PAINS... WHEN I DID SOME SHIT WHEN I NEEDED A BACK BRACE.. I COULDNT SLEEP FOR SHIT.. :yessad:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I HATE BACK PAINS... WHEN I DID SOME SHIT WHEN I NEEDED A BACK BRACE.. I COULDNT SLEEP FOR SHIT.. :yessad:


I can sleep fine when am on my side but to stand or sit it kills me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THATS CRAZY... BUT WAT U THINK ABOUT THE TRIKE BOX.. U SHOULD DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT.. IN SIDE THERE WAS ENUFF SPACE FOR 2 BATTERYS AND A AMP...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TAKE A LIL LONGER ROAD TRIP AND GO TO VEGAS....:rofl:


 I WISH.BEEN WANTING TO GO MEET THE FAM FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS AND EVERY YEAR SOME SHIT COMES UP AT THE LAST MIN. THIS UPCOMEING YEAR WE GOT TO MAKE A FUNRISER AND MAKE IT TO VEGAS :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I WISH.BEEN WANTING TO GO MEET THE FAM FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS AND EVERY YEAR SOME SHIT COMES UP AT THE LAST MIN. THIS UPCOMEING YEAR WE GOT TO MAKE A FUNRISER AND MAKE IT TO VEGAS :x:


IF ANYTHING I WANT TO TAKE A TRIP TO TEXAS.. MAYBE HAVE THE BIKE CLUB GO.. SEE WHO DOWN TO PUT IN FOR UHAL TRUCK AND TAKE THE BIKES.. THAT WOULD BE COOL..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HELL YEA IT WOULD BE KOOL. MAYBE IF LOWRIDER MAG DALLAS TX IS ON THE SCHEDULE THIS UP COMEING YEAR WE CAN ALL MEET THERE WITH ONE STRONG ASS GT LINE UP:naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHEN IS IT..


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz up goodtimes! still pushing on ma cuzins pedal car...almost ready for paint!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHEN IS IT..


IDK YET ONTILL LRM 2012 COMES OUT


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup:


Fleetangel said:


> wuz up goodtimes! still pushing on ma cuzins pedal car...almost ready for paint!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 365926


sick


----------



## Fleetangel

ITS GETTING THERE...IMA THROW THE BASE ON IT TODAY N START TAPING IT


----------



## lesstime

get down on it lol


----------



## Fleetangel

FO SHOO!


----------



## -GT- RAY

so wats good everyone..!
how has everyone been..?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

15 MORE DAYS FOR VEGAS... AND ITS GOING SLOW.. :chuck:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> so wats good everyone..!
> how has everyone been..?


EVERYBODY GETTING READY.. WHATS GOOD WITH U .. HOW UR GUYS BIKE SHOW GOING..


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> EVERYBODY GETTING READY.. WHATS GOOD WITH U .. HOW UR GUYS BIKE SHOW GOING..


yea man i bet...
im good, and the bike show seems like its gunna be a decent show..!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 365926


WOW


----------



## lesstime

hey bro i fixed it for you


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 15 MORE DAYS FOR VEGAS... AND ITS GOING TOO FAST.. :chuck:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hey bro i fixed it for you


I WANT VEGAS TO BE HERE ALREADY SO FILL LIKE ITS GOING SLOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION GOT ITS FIRST PHOTO SHOOT TOMOROW FOR PIN UP GIRL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> yea man i bet...
> im good, and the bike show seems like its gunna be a decent show..!!!


YOU GUYS SHOULD TAKE SOMEFLIER TO VEGAS,,


----------



## lesstime

be sure to take your cam and your phone send me pics on my wifes phone:worship:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EDITION GOT ITS FIRST PHOTO SHOOT TOMOROW FOR PIN UP GIRL...


----------



## lesstime

ill help pass them out


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOU GUYS SHOULD TAKE SOMEFLIER TO VEGAS,,


----------



## Fleetangel

WISH I HAD MORE TIME FOR VEGAS....IM PAINTING MY BIKE UNTIL NEXT WEEK!!:/


----------



## lesstime

up to work on the trike


----------



## Fleetangel

good morning gt riders!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WISH I HAD MORE TIME FOR VEGAS....IM PAINTING MY BIKE UNTIL NEXT WEEK!!:/


KEEP PUSHING BRO.. U WILL FINISH IT.. U HAVE 14 MORE DAYS


----------



## Fleetangel

i thought u said 15???lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> i thought u said 15???lol


YESTERDAY WAS 15 NOW TODAY IS 14:loco::rofl:


----------



## lesstime

just got back from the airbrush guy he wanted to mush for what he was going to do so am going to try my and at it sneek pic tonight


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YESTERDAY WAS 15 NOW TODAY IS 14:loco::rofl:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YESTERDAY WAS 15 NOW TODAY IS 14:loco::rofl:


:run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just got back from the airbrush guy he wanted to mush for what he was going to do so am going to try my and at it sneek pic tonight


COOL COOL// HOPE IT COMES OUT GOOD.. IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN HOW MUCH WAS HE CHARGN U AND HOW MUCH WORK..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> :run:


I KNOW HOW U FEEL IM LIKE THIS TO :banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAN IM AT WORK WHEN MY BIKE STILL GETTING PICS OF GIRLS ON IT..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> COOL COOL// HOPE IT COMES OUT GOOD.. IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN HOW MUCH WAS HE CHARGN U AND HOW MUCH WORK..


150 to do 3 small spots on the wheels i have to supply paint clear and tape


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> 150 to do 3 small spots on the wheels i have to supply paint clear and tape


MURALS CAN GET PRICY.. BUT WHEN UR READY. I CAN GET U CONNECT TO WIRO THAT DID MY BIKE. OR OTHER GOOD MURALS PEOPLE AROUND MY AREA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP DVS AND ABEL


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MURALS CAN GET PRICY.. BUT WHEN UR READY. I CAN GET U CONNECT TO WIRO THAT DID MY BIKE. OR OTHER GOOD MURALS PEOPLE AROUND MY AREA.


cool cool am not doing the wheel now  can get it to look right and am broke  need to fig something out asap its going to take me a dy to get them back together  still have box to do also that 3 days


----------



## ABEL760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP DVS AND ABEL


WHATS UP BRO... I.E.CHECKIN IN ...


----------



## ABEL760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MURALS CAN GET PRICY.. BUT WHEN UR READY. I CAN GET U CONNECT TO WIRO THAT DID MY BIKE. OR OTHER GOOD MURALS PEOPLE AROUND MY AREA.


HOW MUCH FOR THE FRONT ARCHES OF A 20'' FRAME (AZTEC WORK)GET AT ME WITH SOME PRICES


----------



## lesstime

so much motivation lost today didnt get anything done today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> so much motivation lost today didnt get anything done today


 Don't worry about it. In my books ur doing good n pushing. Sometine there be days there nothibng to do.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE FRONT ARCHES OF A 20'' FRAME (AZTEC WORK)GET AT ME WITH SOME PRICES


U would need to taske the frsme. Let me know when u want to go he off the 91


----------



## Fleetangel

GT UP!


----------



## lesstime

let try today off to get some supplys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE THE GOODTIMERS AT :squint:


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone been trying to get this box built and still no luck and what 13 more


----------



## lesstime

picking this up sometime tomorrow 26 inch schwinn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup everyone been trying to get this box built and still no luck and what 13 more


What's up what else u got to do to the box


----------



## lesstime

cut ir out of wood/mdf and build it paint/fabric i sent you a pic today on your phone mock up


----------



## Fleetangel

I GOT THE PIC LESS....LOOKS SICK!!!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> I GOT THE PIC LESS....LOOKS SICK!!!


thanks bro let see if i can get it built today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

check this trike out .. when i did my photo shoot this bike was hanging.. the owner said he found in the back yard. and they gave it to him.. they said this bike came out in lowrider magazine.. the cool part aboiut it he might give it to me.. i hope he does.. i want to keep it with that old school look..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

can u guys see my pictures


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

here one pic of the photo shoot


----------



## David Cervantes

Went to Remade show in fresno. Did good took first and second and best display. Wicho and his sister took first also we did took it home represent GOOD TIMES TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> Went to Remade show in fresno. Did good took first and second and best display. Wicho and his sister took first also we did took it home represent GOOD TIMES TO THE FULLEST.


CONGRATS TO U GUYS....:thumbsup:... U GUYS SHOULD OF LET ME KNOW I WOULD OF BEEN DOWN TO ROLL..


----------



## -GT- RAY

Just checking in, I.E. chapter taking 4 bikes to a local show and 2 placed.!!
Will post pics in a bit..!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WHAT IT DEW FAM. HOWS EVERYBODYS SUNDAY GOING?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>



I HOPE HE DOES GIVE IT TO YOU :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Just checking in, I.E. chapter taking 4 bikes to a local show and 2 placed.!!
> Will post pics in a bit..!


CONGRATS G


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> here one pic of the photo shoot



:cheesy: THATS WHATS UP GT EVERY DAY ALL DAY:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WHAT IT DEW FAM. HOWS EVERYBODYS SUNDAY GOING?


WEEKNDS BORING NOTHING TO DO AND JUST WORK..... HOW UR WEEKND GOING


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> Went to Remade show in fresno. Did good took first and second and best display. Wicho and his sister took first also we did took it home represent GOOD TIMES TO THE FULLEST.


VERY CLEAN LINE UP.CONGRATS FULLTIMERS LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WEEKNDS BORING NOTHING TO DO AND JUST WORK..... HOW UR WEEKND GOING


I HEAR YOU BROTHER SAME OVER HERE WISH I HAD A PLASMA CUTTER. JUST GOT OUR ENTERNET TODAY. WE BEEN WAITING FOR THE DAM TECH SINCE 2 WEEKS AGO


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> here one pic of the photo shoot





LOOKING GOOD. WAS UR PHOTO SUT FOR A MAGAZING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I HEAR YOU BROTHER SAME OVER HERE WISH I HAD A PLASMA CUTTER. JUST GOT OUR ENTERNET TODAY. WE BEEN WAITING FOR THE DAM TECH SINCE 2 WEEKS AGO


I KNOW HOW U FEEL.. I GET MAD WHEN I DONT HAVE INTERNET...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> LOOKING GOOD. WAS UR PHOTO SUT FOR A MAGAZING.


THANKS.. YEA THE MAGZINE IS CALLED PIN UP GIRLS.. ILL LET U GUYS KNOW.. THEY ARE GOING TO WANT MORE BIKES IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## -GT- RAY

here are the picture...
My red bike and the green bike placed.>!


----------



## Justin-Az

-GT- RAY said:


> here are the picture...
> My red bike and the green bike placed.>!


Nice Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I KNOW HOW U FEEL.. I GET MAD WHEN I DONT HAVE INTERNET...LOL


YEA WE LAYITLOW FANS TODAY KINDA SUCKED BCS I WOKE UP ALL POWERED UP ON WANTING TO DO SOME BODY WORK ON MY FRAME. AS I WAS IN SEARCH OF TOOLS I FORGOT I PAWNED THEM ALL FOR GAS MONEY AND MY MIND SAID AGIAN FUCK THE GORVERMENT :roflmao:


----------



## -GT- RAY

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Bike :thumbsup:


Thanks man..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

-GT- RAY said:


> here are the picture...
> My red bike and the green bike placed.>!


CONGRATS LOOKING GOOD FAM:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> here are the picture...
> My red bike and the green bike placed.>!


IE LOOKING GOOD. CONGRATS ON UR WINS..


----------



## ABEL760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IE LOOKING GOOD. CONGRATS ON UR WINS..


TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE GOOD COMPILMENTS...
GT TTT..!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOWS EVERYBODY DOING..


----------



## -GT- RAY

yo, wats good players
hows everyones sunday night..?


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> Went to Remade show in fresno. Did good took first and second and best display. Wicho and his sister took first also we did took it home represent GOOD TIMES TO THE FULLEST.


congrats david!


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good family!


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> here are the picture...
> My red bike and the green bike placed.>!


LOOKING GOOD IE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW UR WEEKN GOING FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW UR WEEKN GOING FLEET


GOOD HOMIE...SPENT IT AT WORK!! BUT GOTTA MAKE THE MONEY FOR MA TRIKE!!..HOW WAS URS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> GOOD HOMIE...SPENT IT AT WORK!! BUT GOTTA MAKE THE MONEY FOR MA TRIKE!!..HOW WAS URS?


SAME HERE. BUT NOW IM SAVING UP FOR MY DAUGHTER BDAY.. GOT TO THROW HER A BIG PARTY


----------



## Fleetangel

THATS COOL BRO!...WHEN IS HER BDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> THATS COOL BRO!...WHEN IS HER BDAY?


NOV 18... ITS GOING TO BE A PARTY MONTH AT MY HOUSE,, PARTY EVERYWEEKN AT MY HOUSE THAT MONTH..LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NOV 18... ITS GOING TO BE A PARTY MONTH AT MY HOUSE,, PARTY EVERYWEEKN AT MY HOUSE THAT MONTH..LOL


FIRME CUZ MY BDAY ITS ON THE 22ND OF NOV TOO!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> FIRME CUZ MY BDAY ITS ON THE 22ND OF NOV TOO!!


WAT U GOING TO DO FOR UR BDAY


----------



## lesstime

ugh monday


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> here are the picture...
> My red bike and the green bike placed.>!





Fleetangel said:


> congrats david!


congrats to all GT to the fullest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

11 MORE DAYS TO VEGAS 
:run::banghead::naughty:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAT U GOING TO DO FOR UR BDAY


I MIGHT JUST GO CLUBBING....CUZ I WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I MIGHT JUST GO CLUBBING....CUZ I WORK


TIGHT TIGHT... :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 11 MORE DAYS TO VEGAS :run::banghead::naughty:


 ALREADY????DAMN I AINT EVEN COUNTING THE DAYS!!!...BUT TOMORROW IMA KEEP PUSHING TO GET MY TRIKE N MY CUZINS PEDAL CAR READY!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ALREADY????DAMN I AINT EVEN COUNTING THE DAYS!!!...BUT TOMORROW IMA KEEP PUSHING TO GET MY TRIKE N MY CUZINS PEDAL CAR READY!...



WHAT U GOT TO DO TO THE TRIKE AND PEDAL CAR..


----------



## Fleetangel

JUST PAINT TO BOTH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS WRONG WITH UR PAINT ON UR TRIKE..


----------



## Fleetangel

NOTHING JUST THE CLEAR BUT I WANT IT DO IT BETTER!! REPAINT THE FRAME TOO!!!...GONNA MAKE IT LOOK WET!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

ILL CHECK IN LATER! TIME TO GO TO WORK!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THATS TIGHT.. I HOPE U DO FINISH IT QUICK ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NOW I GOT MY HOSES.. TIME TO TAKE SOME STUFF TO GET PAINTED.. AND ITS ALL DONE... :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## GregB




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 367864


LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## lesstime

what color should i paint it ? 
and what color fabric for the seats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SAME COLOR TO MATCH UR BIKE.. I WOULD SAY FOR UR SEAT DO A LIL LIGHTER GREEN THEN UR PAINT. WITH A FOREST GREEN PIPING..


----------



## lesstime

i cant spray flake my gun has to small of a tip and i only need a yard of fabric i hope


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SAME COLOR TO MATCH UR BIKE.. I WOULD SAY FOR UR SEAT DO A LIL LIGHTER GREEN THEN UR PAINT. WITH A FOREST GREEN PIPING..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN IDK BRO.. I THINK U SHOULD DO THE BOX FABRIC.. MY 2 CENT THE BOX WOULD LOOK WEIRD IF IT DONT MATCH UR PAINT ON UR FRAME.. OR UNLESS U BY THE TIP.. OR THROW BUNCH PATTERNS ON IT OF DIFFERENT KINDS OF GREEN ..


----------



## lesstime

dont have money to get tip flake,and or that much fabric, not that good with patterns


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> dont have money to get tip flake,and or that much fabric, not that good with patterns


AWW MAN. JUST MATCH THAT GREEN AS BEST U CAN. OR HIT UP SOMEONE ON LAYITLOW TO LEND U THE TIP.  BUT DONT WORRY BROTHER...


----------



## lesstime

is there any one in the club do pin striping going to vegas???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> is there any one in the club do pin striping going to vegas???


YEA U KNOW WHAT THE GUYS FRM FLORIDA CHAPTER I CAN ASK MY DAD WHEN I GET HOME IF HE COMING TO VEGAS.. ALSO THE TATTOO GUY IS COMING TO DO GT TATS.. SO R U READY..LOL.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA U KNOW WHAT THE GUYS FRM FLORIDA CHAPTER I CAN ASK MY DAD WHEN I GET HOME IF HE COMING TO VEGAS.. ALSO THE TATTOO GUY IS COMING TO DO GT TATS.. SO R U READY..LOL.


cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DO U HAVE GOLD PEDALS AND GOLD HEAD LIGHT WITH A VISOR FOR SALE.


----------



## lesstime

no  i dont think id get them in time if i was to order them ether


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ITS OKAY... THANKS... ILL TEXT U LATER ABUT THE THE STRIPER..


----------



## lesstime

cool thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

FINALLY GET TO REST!!!...TOMORROW GONNA HAVE SOME NEW UPDATES!!...


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> FINALLY GET TO REST!!!...TOMORROW GONNA HAVE SOME NEW UPDATES!!...


cool cant wait to see


----------



## -GT- RAY

Yo yo yo..!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup ray


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> cool cant wait to see


IVE NEVER BEEN SO TIRED OF WORK....I DONT EVEN WANNA GET OFF THE COUCH RITE NOW


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Yo yo yo..!!!!!!!!


WUZ GOOD


----------



## oneofakind

Cool seing David and sone other Goodtimes bikes at the Rez Made car show saturday...man his trikes are off the hook..hope to see you guys in Vegas....!


----------



## lesstime

where the GT at


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> Cool seing David and sone other Goodtimes bikes at the Rez Made car show saturday...man his trikes are off the hook..hope to see you guys in Vegas....!


SEE U THERE!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> where the GT at


aqui aqui!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAS GOOD FAM


WUZ UP TEXAS


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> aqui aqui!!!


say what


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where the GT at


RIGHT HERE ...DID U GET THE PICS NO ****


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:roflmao:MEANS IM HERE IM HERE



lesstime said:


> say what


----------



## lesstime

i got the one from the handle bars looking back to where you have it mounted looks hella sick bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS.. IM JUST WAITN ON MY UNCLE TO PICK ME UP.. SO I CAN TAKE PART TO GET PAINTED..


----------



## lesstime

sweet glad it all worked out for you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sweet glad it all worked out for you


work out good.. sold stuff off the pirate bike. that i know im going to get custom..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ UP TEXAS


WAS GOOD FLEET. JUST LOOKING FOR A TRIKE KIT AND THINKING OF IDEAS ON BODY WORK FOR MY FRAME.


----------



## lesstime

cool wish i had some good stuff to sell need the money


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> work out good.. sold stuff off the pirate bike. that i know im going to get custom..


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i got the one from the handle bars looking back to where you have it mounted looks hella sick bro


U WHITE FOO!....I GOT A CRACK ON THE PEDAL CAR!!!!...FIXING IT RITE NOW!


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAS GOOD FLEET. JUST LOOKING FOR A TRIKE KIT AND THINKING OF IDEAS ON BODY WORK FOR MY FRAME.


FIRME!!!...U GOING ALL CRAZY WITH IT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> FIRME!!!...U GOING ALL CRAZY WITH IT?


 LETS JUST SAY I TAKE SHEETMETAL SCRAP PCS FROM WORK EVERYDAY. TRYING TO STEP IT UP WITH SOMETHING CRAZY AND RIDEABLE.THATS WHATS KILLING ME THE RIDEABLE PART.NOT A FAN OF TRIALER QUEENS WHAT SO EVER. WHAT I REALLY NEED IS A DAM PLASMA CUTTER. BUT THEY TO MUCH OR I CAN GO WITH THIS GUYS THAT CUT PARTS BUT REALLY WANTED TO DO SOME FREE HAND PARTS MYSELF AND TAKE ALL THE CREDIT. YOU HOW THE GAME ROLLS NOW DAYS. PEOPLE COME OUT SAYING "YEA ITS A NICE BIKE BUT YOU PAYED SOMEONE TO BUILD IT FOR YOU" WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS.


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LETS JUST SAY I TAKE SHEETMETAL SCRAP PCS FROM WORK EVERYDAY. TRYING TO STEP IT UP WITH SOMETHING CRAZY AND RIDEABLE.THATS WHATS KILLING ME THE RIDEABLE PART.NOT A FAN OF TRIALER QUEENS WHAT SO EVER. WHAT I REALLY NEED IS A DAM PLASMA CUTTER. BUT THEY TO MUCH OR I CAN GO WITH THIS GUYS THAT CUT PARTS BUT REALLY WANTED TO DO SOME FREE HAND PARTS MYSELF AND TAKE ALL THE CREDIT. YOU HOW THE GAME ROLLS NOW DAYS. PEOPLE COME OUT SAYING "YEA ITS A NICE BIKE BUT YOU PAYED SOMEONE TO BUILD IT FOR YOU" WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS.


true that!! but it dont matter wut ppl says! u built it for u! not to please the rest!


----------



## Fleetangel

ready for the silver base!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> true that!! but it dont matter wut ppl says! u built it for u! not to please the rest!


ALSO TRUE. MY FAM SAYS "STOP THINKING ABOUT IDEAS AND START CUTTING SHIT OUT AND SEE WHAT COMES OUT.SO I MIT DO THAT JUST GO WITH THE FLOW AND SEE WHERE I STAND IN THE END. I HATE HAVEING NO RIDE ITS BEEN 6 MONTH SINCE I LAST SHOWED. I SOLD ALL MY CHINA PARTS THINKING I WAS GOING TO REBUILD FAST BUT THIS TIME WITH FACE PARTS AND BAMMMMM I GET HIT WITH PROBLEMS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT.THANK GOD EVERYTHING IS STARTING TO LINE UP NOW.TIME TO START BUYING TOOLS FOR EARTH ANGLE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368610
> 
> ready for the silver base!


KEEP PUSHING FULLTIMER LOOKING GOOD GT UP:h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> ALSO TRUE. MY FAM SAYS "STOP THINKING ABOUT IDEAS AND START CUTTING SHIT OUT AND SEE WHAT COMES OUT.SO I MIT DO THAT JUST GO WITH THE FLOW AND SEE WHERE I STAND IN THE END. I HATE HAVEING NO RIDE ITS BEEN 6 MONTH SINCE I LAST SHOWED. I SOLD ALL MY CHINA PARTS THINKING I WAS GOING TO REBUILD FAST BUT THIS TIME WITH FACE PARTS AND BAMMMMM I GET HIT WITH PROBLEMS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT.THANK GOD EVERYTHING IS STARTING TO LINE UP NOW.TIME TO START BUYING TOOLS FOR EARTH ANGLE


IM IN THAT LINE RITE NOW BRO!....NO MONEY....JUST GONNA DO SOME SMALL UPGRADES TO MY TRIKE!


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LETS JUST SAY I TAKE SHEETMETAL SCRAP PCS FROM WORK EVERYDAY. TRYING TO STEP IT UP WITH SOMETHING CRAZY AND RIDEABLE.THATS WHATS KILLING ME THE RIDEABLE PART.NOT A FAN OF TRIALER QUEENS WHAT SO EVER. WHAT I REALLY NEED IS A DAM PLASMA CUTTER. BUT THEY TO MUCH OR I CAN GO WITH THIS GUYS THAT CUT PARTS BUT REALLY WANTED TO DO SOME FREE HAND PARTS MYSELF AND TAKE ALL THE CREDIT. YOU HOW THE GAME ROLLS NOW DAYS. PEOPLE COME OUT SAYING "YEA ITS A NICE BIKE BUT YOU PAYED SOMEONE TO BUILD IT FOR YOU" WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS.


let me know if you need anything bro i got a plasma and i have acsses to a plasma table to get down on the not so easy parts got welder and all and ill do my best to keep cost down for the family


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> KEEP PUSHING FULLTIMER LOOKING GOOD GT UP:h5:


THATS MY CUZINS...IM JUST DOING ALL THE BODY WORK N PAINT!...HE GONNA BECOME OFFICIAL AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> IM IN THAT LINE RITE NOW BRO!....NO MONEY....JUST GONNA DO SOME SMALL UPGRADES TO MY TRIKE!


X2 hope you can get them bars done for vegas daamn ups fucked with us on that one sorry once again bro and thank you for everything youve done for us


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> IM IN THAT LINE RITE NOW BRO!....NO MONEY....JUST GONNA DO SOME SMALL UPGRADES TO MY TRIKE!


KOOL YEA FLEET DONT FEEL SO DAD BRO.MONEYS GOING DOWN ON OUR END AS WELL BUT FULLTIMERS DONT STOP WHAT SO EVER


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> X2 hope you can get them bars done for vegas daamn ups fucked with us on that one sorry once again bro and thank you for everything youve done for us


SHIT HAPPENS HOMIE! BUT IMA GET OVER THIS SOON!...I DONT THINK IM GONNA HAVE THE CUSTOM PARTS DONE...SO THOSE R GONNA BE OUT FOR NEXT YEAR!...N TO U AND THE REST OF MY GOODTIMERS IM HERE FOR YA'LL...I KNOW I CANT DO MUCH BUT I GOT UR BACK!...WE GOTTA KEEP PUSHING! SO PROUD OF ALL MY GT RIDERS!!!! GOODTIMES UP!


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> KOOL YEA FLEET DONT FEEL SO DAD BRO.MONEYS GOING DOWN ON OUR END AS WELL BUT FULLTIMERS DONT STOP WHAT SO EVER


SII!!...MONEY WILL COME BACK!!!...GOOD THING I GOT MY TRIKE UP TO THE GT STANDARDS!!!


----------



## lesstime

well they still went to the address that you told me to send them so be sure to get them from him if your not going to get them done right now but i think if your boi is down he can get them done in time 


i got a meeting on thursday to see about getting the seat did for our trike hope he can help cuz if not i wont be able to bring it


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> let me know if you need anything bro i got a plasma and i have acsses to a plasma table to get down on the not so easy parts got welder and all and ill do my best to keep cost down for the family


KOOL FIRST LET ME GET A HOLD OF THIS PLASMA CUTTER I SAW FOR SALE IF NOT ILL HIT YOU UP.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ILL LOG IN LATER FAM GOTS TO GO CLOCK OUT. GT UP


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> ILL LOG IN LATER FAM GOTS TO GO CLOCK OUT. GT UP


X2 bro i got to get home and work on a customers frame and try and get it done today that will bring in a little money for the trike


GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> ALSO TRUE. MY FAM SAYS "STOP THINKING ABOUT IDEAS AND START CUTTING SHIT OUT AND SEE WHAT COMES OUT.SO I MIT DO THAT JUST GO WITH THE FLOW AND SEE WHERE I STAND IN THE END. I HATE HAVEING NO RIDE ITS BEEN 6 MONTH SINCE I LAST SHOWED. I SOLD ALL MY CHINA PARTS THINKING I WAS GOING TO REBUILD FAST BUT THIS TIME WITH FACE PARTS AND BAMMMMM I GET HIT WITH PROBLEMS FROM LEFT TO RIGHT.THANK GOD EVERYTHING IS STARTING TO LINE UP NOW.TIME TO START BUYING TOOLS FOR EARTH ANGLE


LOL NOW U KNOW HOW I FEEL... TO BE WHERE IM AT WITH THE CUSTOM PARTS.. AND THEN U GOING TO RUNNING IN TO PEOPLE DONT FINISH ON TIME OR RUNNING IN TO MONEY PROBLEM IN THE FUTURE. THATS WHY I JUST STOP WITH THE ORGINAL GT EDITION.


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:
A BIG HI FROM ALL THE 514 MONTREAL LUXURIOUS CREW !!!! :nicoderm::wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave:
> A BIG HI FROM ALL THE 514 MONTREAL LUXURIOUS CREW !!!! :nicoderm::wave:


WATS UP U READY FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LETS BE POSITIVE WITH ALL ARE HARD WORK AND MONEY WE PUT IN THE BIKES. IF WE CANT FINISH THE JOB. SAVE IT FOR ANOTHER SHOW. THATS ALL WE CAN DO. AND I WANT TO THANK THE MEMBERS WHO REACHING OUT FOR ANOTHER MEMBER AND HELPING THEM OUT. THIS IS WHAT GOODTIMES FAMILY IS ALL BOUT.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LETS BE POSITIVE WITH ALL ARE HARD WORK AND MONEY WE PUT IN THE BIKES. IF WE CANT FINISH THE JOB. SAVE IT FOR ANOTHER SHOW. THATS ALL WE CAN DO. AND I WANT TO THANK THE MEMBERS WHO REACHING OUT FOR ANOTHER MEMBER AND HELPING THEM OUT. THIS IS WHAT GOODTIMES FAMILY IS ALL BOUT.


GT UP!!!!....THROWING THE SILVER BASE ON THE PEDAL CAR RITE NOW!!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL NOW U KNOW HOW I FEEL... TO BE WHERE IM AT WITH THE CUSTOM PARTS.. AND THEN U GOING TO RUNNING IN TO PEOPLE DONT FINISH ON TIME OR RUNNING IN TO MONEY PROBLEM IN THE FUTURE. THATS WHY I JUST STOP WITH THE ORGINAL GT EDITION.


YEA I HEAR YOU BROTHER. HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS IT WILL COST US THE SAME FROM CHINA PARTS TO FACE PARTS. THE SHIPPING AND CHROME GETS US BIG TIME. BUT THATS NO EXCUSE FOR US NOT THE BUILD SHOW BIKES.ON THE MONEY PART MAN I JUST ASKED MY BOSS FOR A DAM RISE FOR ALL THE SHIT I DO FOR THE COMPANY.SO LAST WEEK HE GIVE ME A 2 DOLLAR RISE WHICH STILL AINT ENOUGH.ON THE GT BIKE MAN G YOU THERE BRO ON THE REAL. GT EDITION LOOKS REAL CLEAN TO THE MAX:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave:
> A BIG HI FROM ALL THE 514 MONTREAL LUXURIOUS CREW !!!! :nicoderm::wave:


WHAT IT DEW D :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368651


GT UP I SEE THAT WET LOOK GT STANDARDS RITE THERE:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> X2 bro i got to get home and work on a customers frame and try and get it done today that will bring in a little money for the trike
> 
> 
> GT UP


BRING THE RAIN FULLTIMER MAKEING MOVES AS A TEAM WILL GET OUR LINE UP MUCH STRONGER.WOODY'S CUSTOMS IN THE WORKS FOR 2012 GT UP


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368651


more coming in a min trying to load


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

wats up gt.


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> Cool seing David and sone other Goodtimes bikes at the Rez Made car show saturday...man his trikes are off the hook..hope to see you guys in Vegas....!


GOOD SEING YOU TO HOMS


----------



## lesstime

sup GT just got done working on the customer frame got it done and then i worked on the trike a little bit got box mounted and sub in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i got the pic it looks good lesstime.


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

wats up how u been


----------



## Fleetangel

A LIL PRESENT FOR "INKED UP"


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368973
> A LIL PRESENT FOR "INKED UP"


no pues wow primo  quitale el plastico para verlo mejor


----------



## lesstime

i want a pic of it opened up


Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368973
> A LIL PRESENT FOR "INKED UP"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 368973
> A LIL PRESENT FOR "INKED UP"


:thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODMORNING GT FAM


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS!!!...ILL POST UP A PIC OF WUT I GAVE MY BIKE FOR ITS BDAY!LOL


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone what is it nine more days


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP U READY FOR VEGAS SUPER SHOW..


 :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: DAMMMM RIGHT !!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: DAMMMM RIGHT !!!!!


THATS RIGHT... SATURDAY IF U DONT GOT NOTHING TO DO BROTHER. GOODTIMES WILL BE HAVING A PARTY BROTHER UR WELCOME TO COME. HERE MY NUMBER. 323 799 5260 PAUL JR


----------



## lesstime

Hey hey hey what it do everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I JUST DROP THE PART OFF. ITS GETTING LEAF AND PAINTED.. AND I SEEN A LOT OF NICE BIKES CURLY WORKING ON FOR THE SUPER SHOW..


----------



## lesstime

post pics lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM NOT GETTING IT BACK TO NEXT WEEK.. I COULDNT GET PICS...


----------



## Fleetangel

spraying the candy on the pedal car


----------



## lesstime

just in time to leave for vegas huh ??

man am praying this guy can help out with fabric tomorrow fingers crossed praying and all if he cant help i not sure what to do anyone got any ideas i only have a little bit of black paint and a little silverpaint left


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

take it to a place to get upholster.. they would be able to get it done.. are u still coming down with weddle.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> take it to a place to get upholster.. they would be able to get it done.. are u still coming down with weddle.


id like to but it cost $$$ and i dont have $$$ weddle said he going to car pull with some others so am going to have to take out small car and have to build the trike when we get there


----------



## Fleetangel

weddle???


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> just in time to leave for vegas huh ??
> 
> man am praying this guy can help out with fabric tomorrow fingers crossed praying and all if he cant help i not sure what to do anyone got any ideas i only have a little bit of black paint and a little silverpaint left


do u have the fabric to do it???


----------



## lesstime

lol weddle AKA BRN2HOP from reno GT yeah thats his name 

and no fabric


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> weddle???


FROM RENO CHAPTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> id like to but it cost $$$ and i dont have $$$ weddle said he going to car pull with some others so am going to have to take out small car and have to build the trike when we get there


DAMN BRO.. JUST PAINT IT.. THAT BE THE BEST THING TO DO..


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS ...........


----------



## lesstime

i just got off the phone am going to drop it off with this guy hes real good and he said he will work with me  so happy now cant wait to see what he has in mind 

he gets best of show on all his work at the roadster shows out here


----------



## lesstime

BIG TURTLE said:


> SUP GOODTIMERS ...........


sup turtle how you been???


----------



## BIG TURTLE

JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" MAKING A COME BACK WITH 26 INCH 3 WHEELER "ONE LESS LONELY GIRL" ........ STILL WORKING ON IT LIL BY LIL ILL GET IT DONE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> sup turtle how you been???


DOING GOOD THANKS........... HOW YOU DOING ?


----------



## lesstime

that is sick bro


BIG TURTLE said:


> JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" MAKING A COME BACK WITH 26 INCH 3 WHEELER "ONE LESS LONELY GIRL" ........ STILL WORKING ON IT LIL BY LIL ILL GET IT DONE


----------



## lesstime

doing good just trying to get this thing done for l.v.


BIG TURTLE said:


> DOING GOOD THANKS........... HOW YOU DOING ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> that is sick bro


THANKS ....... SHES A GOOD GIRL ALWAYS WORKING HARD IN SCHOOL SO I HAVE TO MAKE HER HAPPY .......


----------



## lesstime

cool you going to L.V. this year


BIG TURTLE said:


> THANKS ....... SHES A GOOD GIRL ALWAYS WORKING HARD IN SCHOOL SO I HAVE TO MAKE HER HAPPY .......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" MAKING A COME BACK WITH 26 INCH 3 WHEELER "ONE LESS LONELY GIRL" ........ STILL WORKING ON IT LIL BY LIL ILL GET IT DONE


:worship:that looks tight turtle. what kind frame is that that..


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> doing good just trying to get this thing done for l.v.


COO HOPEFULLY ILL GET TO GO THIS YEAR ....... MY WIFE IN THE HOSPITAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :worship:that looks tight turtle. what kind frame is that that..


THANKS JR. I CALLED YOU BUT I GUESS IT WAS TO LATE SORRY , YOU KNOW ME WITH THE DIFFERENT FRAMES ITS A PEERLESS GIRL FRAME


----------



## lesstime

damn bro am sorry is doing ok ? we will keep ya in out prayers hope to meet ya soon


----------



## lesstime

alright fam ill be back in a bit going to drop this frame pick a little cash up and cut the holes for the tvs and drop the box off


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" MAKING A COME BACK WITH 26 INCH 3 WHEELER "ONE LESS LONELY GIRL" ........ STILL WORKING ON IT LIL BY LIL ILL GET IT DONE


thats a sick box!!!! glad to see julieta coming back!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> COO HOPEFULLY ILL GET TO GO THIS YEAR ....... MY WIFE IN THE HOSPITAL


LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE U N KEEKEE THERE!!!...SHE ALWAYS ON MA PRAYERS BRO!!....ME LA SALUDAS Y QUE SE RECUPERE PRONTO!!


----------



## David Cervantes

BIG TURTLE said:


> JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" MAKING A COME BACK WITH 26 INCH 3 WHEELER "ONE LESS LONELY GIRL" ........ STILL WORKING ON IT LIL BY LIL ILL GET IT DONE


wow


----------



## Fleetangel

ITS READY!


----------



## Fleetangel

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 369212
> ITS READY!


WTF??? LOOKS LIKE COPPER!!! THE PAINT LOOKS BETTER IN PRESON!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

hno: OMG VEGAS NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## lesstime

ok got everything on and in the box loading a pic  tomorrow at lunch taking to the guy that's going to wrap it


----------



## lesstime

it kinda look funnie with two tv's so i went with one


----------



## Ehecatl

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CHINGA LOOKING REAL GOOD GTIMERS.GT UP:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT MY PAPERS I GOT INDOOR..


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> View attachment 369264
> View attachment 369265
> View attachment 369267
> it kinda look funnie with two tv's so i went with one


208 looking good!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT MY PAPERS I GOT INDOOR..


nice hope there smart enuf to put us all together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I HOPE SO TO.. I WANT US ALL TOGETHER INDOOR,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

8 MORE DAYS TO VEGAS.. I CANT WAIT... I WANT TO LEAVE ALREADY


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 8 MORE DAYS TO VEGAS.. I CANT WAIT... I WANT TO LEAVE ALREADY


AAGGGHHHHHH


----------



## 55800

sup G timers checkin in been hella busy got a new job so been bustin ass tryin to get a whipe for next summer our show is this sat will post pics


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> sup G timers checkin in been hella busy got a new job so been bustin ass tryin to get a whipe for next summer our show is this sat will post pics


KEEP PUSHING GTIMER!!...GOOD LUCK AT UR GUY'S SHOW!


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> sup G timers checkin in been hella busy got a new job so been bustin ass tryin to get a whipe for next summer our show is this sat will post pics


congrat at new job and cant wait to see the pic have fun


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

X2 congrats brother


----------



## lesstime

just drop the box off it will be done tuesday afternoon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just drop the box off it will be done tuesday afternoon


Pics pics when u get it. Is it true 16 and 20 trikes are togetger


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Are pedal cars a lot of money.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

orangecrush719 said:


> sup G timers checkin in been hella busy got a new job so been bustin ass tryin to get a whipe for next summer our show is this sat will post pics


CONGRATS GTIMER TAKE YOUR TIME ON THE PUMP. FIRST YOUR JOB THEN THE FAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS CRACKN HOTSHOT


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pics pics when u get it. Is it true 16 and 20 trikes are togetger


yeah as far as i know 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are pedal cars a lot of money.


they canbe if you want a rare one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah as far as i know
> 
> they canbe if you want a rare one


THE ONLY GUY U LOOK LIKE U HAVE COMPETION IS WITH DVS. HE GOING BALLS OUT.. 

AND I WANT NEWER ONE THE LOOKS LIKE THE BOMBS.. ME AND BABY MOMMA GOING TO SHOP IT UP MAKE IT LOOK LIKE RADICAL CAR..


----------



## lesstime

go to speedway motors.com they got them for 100 odd bucks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ILL CHECK IT OUT IN A BIT. MY BUDDY WAS SELLING A PEDAL CAR FOR 50 BUCKS I SHOULD OF BOUGHT IT.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS CRACKN HOTSHOT


WAS GOOD G. JUST WALKING AROUND THE SHOP LOOKING FOR GOOD PCS OF SHEETMETAL. ALL I NEED NOW IS SOME CUTTERS AND CRAZY BODY WORK IDEAS. 

HOWS EVERYTHING ON YOUR SIDE?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OK FAM I NEED YOUR GUYS HELP HERE. TO BAD IDK HOW TO POST PICS. BUT OK I HAVE A 20" (NOT A SCHWINN FRAME) THE OLD HOTSHOT FRAME AND A 90% OG PIXIE.WHICH ONE SHOULD I FIX UP?:ugh:


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> OK FAM I NEED YOUR GUYS HELP HERE. TO BAD IDK HOW TO POST PICS. BUT OK I HAVE A 20" (NOT A SCHWINN FRAME) THE OLD HOTSHOT FRAME AND A 90% OG PIXIE.WHICH ONE SHOULD I FIX UP?:ugh:


what class you want to be in???


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pics pics when u get it. Is it true 16 and 20 trikes are togetger


yes 12'',16'',20'' n 26 are all combined


----------



## Fleetangel

BACK FOR MORE PAINT


----------



## Fleetangel

WHEN I WAS TAKIN THE TAPE OFF SOME PAINT CAME WITH IT....:/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 369709
> BACK FOR MORE PAINT


THROW LOTS OF CLEAR ON IT. MAKE IT SHINE.. LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THROW LOTS OF CLEAR ON IT. MAKE IT SHINE.. LOOKS GOOD.


IT LOOKS SO SHINY!!...BUT I MESSED UP THE FRON END SO IMA REPAINT IT


----------



## Fleetangel

READY AGAIN


----------



## inked1987

Hows everyone doin


----------



## lesstime

all i got to say is look out here comes 208


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> all i got to say is look out here comes 208


:shhONT TELL THEM. SURPRISE THEM.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I NEED A TURN TABLE..:tears:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :shhONT TELL THEM. SURPRISE THEM.


you dont tell them lol


----------



## cone_weezy

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I NEED A TURN TABLE..:tears:


 man where u been i been selling 2 of them for 2weeks but already sold them ..... should of told me i could have gotten one made for u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cone_weezy said:


> man where u been i been selling 2 of them for 2weeks but already sold them ..... should of told me i could have gotten one made for u


 I KNOW I SEEN U SELLING THEM. BUT AT THAT TIME. I WAS PUTTING MONEY IN THE GT BIKE. DIDNT KNOW IF I WILL HAVE EXTRA CASH .. BUT NOW I DO .


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Hows everyone doin


WUZ GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you dont tell them lol


the word on the st ur taking toty


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Hows everyone doin


post some pics of ur bikes. how u been


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> all i got to say is look out here comes 208


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

what u up to fleetangel


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> what u up to fleetangel


WATCHIN JERSEY SHORE!LOL....JUST THINKIN ABOUT VEGAS WBU???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WATCHIN JERSEY SHORE!LOL....JUST THINKIN ABOUT VEGAS WBU???



I HATE JERSEY SHORE. LOL. HE POSTED CHILLN TAKING NOTES ON BIKES.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I HATE JERSEY SHORE. LOL. HE POSTED CHILLN TAKING NOTES ON BIKES.


COOL COOL!...HEY BRO I NEED SOME HELP....SO IMA GO PICK UP KIKAS PARTS BUT I NEED TO GET THE HANDLEBARS WELDED N THEN CHROMED...WHO CAN DO EM FOR ME ON TIME???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> COOL COOL!...HEY BRO I NEED SOME HELP....SO IMA GO PICK UP KIKAS PARTS BUT I NEED TO GET THE HANDLEBARS WELDED N THEN CHROMED...WHO CAN DO EM FOR ME ON TIME???


take them to jagster asap.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> take them to jagster asap.


CAN HE WELD EM N CHROMED THEM???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

yea he does all that. let me know he lives like 3 blocks away frm me.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> yea he does all that. let me know he lives like 3 blocks away frm me.


ALRIGHT AS SOON AS THE ENGRAVER IS DONE WITH THEM ILL CALL U N TAKE EM UR WAY BRO!!...THANX SO MUCH...MY UNCLE GETS ON MA NERVES BUT FUCK IT...GOTTA HELP MY CUZIN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ALRIGHT AS SOON AS THE ENGRAVER IS DONE WITH THEM ILL CALL U N TAKE EM UR WAY BRO!!...THANX SO MUCH...MY UNCLE GETS ON MA NERVES BUT FUCK IT...GOTTA HELP MY CUZIN


when are u getting them back.. i can take them up to vegas so u dont do a double trip to la.


----------



## Fleetangel

HOPEFULLY BY SATURDAY...ALRIGHT THAT SOUNDS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what up GT homies ? :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what up GT homies ? :wave:


WUTZ GOOD BRO! READY FOR VEGAS??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> HOPEFULLY BY SATURDAY...ALRIGHT THAT SOUNDS GOOD BRO!!


hopefully. that be pushing it right there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what up GT homies ? :wave:


wats crackn brother u ready for vegas.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> hopefully. that be pushing it right there.


IMA CALL THE ENGRAVER TOMORROW


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Fleetangel said:


> WUTZ GOOD BRO! READY FOR VEGAS??





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> wats crackn brother u ready for vegas.


ready and excited. itll be cool to meet you guys in person. im rollin to a show in laughlin tomarrow. going up against a few motorycles . we will see what happens.


----------



## inked1987

How I post up a pic I have a few


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> IMA CALL THE ENGRAVER TOMORROW


ALRIGHT COOL THE SOONER THE BETTER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> ready and excited. itll be cool to meet you guys in person. im rollin to a show in laughlin tomarrow. going up against a few motorycles . we will see what happens.


THATS COOL BROTHER. GOOD LUCK I WAS SO POST TO GO THERE WITH MY FAMILY. YEA BRO BE COOL TO MEET IN PERSON (NO ****). DID U GET UR PRE REG.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> How I post up a pic I have a few


GO TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM AND MAKE ACCOUNT. ITS EASY AND FROM THERE GIVE ME A CALL ILL TELL U OVER THE PHONE HOW TO POST UP PICS.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS COOL BROTHER. GOOD LUCK I WAS SO POST TO GO THERE WITH MY FAMILY. YEA BRO BE COOL TO MEET IN PERSON (NO ****). DID U GET UR PRE REG.


yea. i pre reg'd on augest 18th. but i wont know if im indoors or out until the 7th when i make my trip down to my parents house were i had my reg sent.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> what class you want to be in???


I THINK FULL WOULD BE NICE. BUT AT THE SAME TIME IT WOULD SUCK TO CUT UP A OG SCHWINN IN PEACES. IDK WHAT DO YOU THINK GTIMER?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

inked1987 said:


> Hows everyone doin


WAT IT DEW FREDDY SORRY I DIDNT CALL YOU BACK BRO I HAD TO GO BACK TO WORK AFTER I SPOKE TO YOU.I SAW YOUR PICS YOU SEND ME ON THE FORK AND DAMMMM DANNY GOT DOWN ON YOUR PARTS BIG TIME. THE FENDERS LOOK BADASS AS WILL. YOUR A NATURE FULLTIMER NO NEED FOR ME TO TELL YOU HOW WE ROLL BCS YOU ALREADY KNOW. GT UP FULLTIMER WE MAKEING NOISE:h5:


----------



## lesstime

off to get some supply to clean parts


----------



## Fleetangel

OFF TO WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

morning goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:worship::worship:


----------



## inked1987

*this is my bike more changes to come!!*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


>


looks good bro.. i cant wait to see the new updates on that bike..


----------



## DJ Diplow

I was gonna go but grandmas in hospital she's getting better though so next year shows I'm gonna do my best to show up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DJ Diplow said:


> I was gonna go but grandmas in hospital she's getting better though so next year shows I'm gonna do my best to show up!


YOUR GRANDMA IS IN ARE PRAYERS BROTHER... BUT GO WHERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## inked1987

Anyone got bee light's. For sale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HIT UP LESSTIME HE CAN GET PARTS..


----------



## -GT- RAY

yo..!
wats good everyone....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

what up ray.. what crackn this weekn..


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> what up ray.. what crackn this weekn..


nuthing much man, we gunna hit up another local show tomorrow..!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Diplow

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOUR GRANDMA IS IN ARE PRAYERS BROTHER... BUT GO WHERE.


 The I was planning on going to the goodtimes car and bike show on Saturday October 1st, than two weeks ago grandma went to the er room and had to have surgey than things went very bad she was on full life support and we just prayed and prayed and prayed and god had answered our prayers and she doing amazing now so she's gonna still be in hospital for at least 4 to 8 more weeks she got out of the icu today as well so 4 to 5 more days she's gonna be in rehab so praise be to god!


----------



## DJ Diplow

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOUR GRANDMA IS IN ARE PRAYERS BROTHER... BUT GO WHERE.


 And thank you for all of your prayers!


----------



## lesstime

hey whats up everyone got the last box of painted parts today ,upholstery guy called said he be done tuesday night, found 20 buck in a parking lot and picked up some more mirrors for display  then there was a small show tonight and we took the trike and the pink pixie and the trike took 1st place and the pink pixie took 2nd for a GOODTIMES sweep  pic tomorrow am beat 

diplow we will add you to our prayers aswell


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> nuthing much man, we gunna hit up another local show tomorrow..!!!!!!!


THATS COOL I WISH I WAS OUT THERE.. MY BIKE IN THE WORK WITH CURLY..


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS COOL I WISH I WAS OUT THERE.. MY BIKE IN THE WORK WITH CURLY..


kool wats getting done..?
i wanna hury and get patterns on my frame..!
any suggestions who does it..?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DJ Diplow said:


> The I was planning on going to the goodtimes car and bike show on Saturday October 1st, than two weeks ago grandma went to the er room and had to have surgey than things went very bad she was on full life support and we just prayed and prayed and prayed and god had answered our prayers and she doing amazing now so she's gonna still be in hospital for at least 4 to 8 more weeks she got out of the icu today as well so 4 to 5 more days she's gonna be in rehab so praise be to god!



THAT SUCKS BRO UR GRANDMA IN HOSPITAL LIKE I SAID MY PRAYERS GO OUT FOR HER.. BUT GOOD THING SHE FIGHTING IT AND DOING. BUT DONT WORRY HOMIE. THERE ALWAYS NEXT YEAR. YOUR FAMILY COMES FIRST AND THEN CAR CLUB BUISNESS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hey whats up everyone got the last box of painted parts today ,upholstery guy called said he be done tuesday night, found 20 buck in a parking lot and picked up some more mirrors for display  then there was a small show tonight and we took the trike and the pink pixie and the trike took 1st place and the pink pixie took 2nd for a GOODTIMES sweep  pic tomorrow am beat
> 
> diplow we will add you to our prayers aswell


CONGRAT BROTHER AND UR FAMILY FOR THE WIN.. GT PPUSHING OUT THERE. WHEN THE NEXTS BIG SHOW OUT THERE LIKE LOWRIDER SHOW OR SOMETHING,.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> kool wats getting done..?
> i wanna hury and get patterns on my frame..!
> any suggestions who does it..?


GO WITH CURLY.. THE MORE MONEY U GIVE HIM THE BETTER THE WORK HE GIVES U. HE CAN PUT A BAD ASS LOOK TO UR BIKE..


----------



## lesstime

next year we all hoping lowrider comes out but we bout to get snow soon prob in nov.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN I HATE SNOW CAUSE NO CAR SHOWS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GO WITH CURLY.. THE MORE MONEY U GIVE HIM THE BETTER THE WORK HE GIVES U. HE CAN PUT A BAD ASS LOOK TO UR BIKE..


so wat do yu think is a good price to pay..?
if i went with him..


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

hey Goodtimers I was looking for a steering wheel does anyone have one for sale???


----------



## lesstime

me too  from nov til late feb early march there snow but it gives me time to build new bikes lol i think theres a few guys getting ready to build bike to give us some hard competition


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> hey Goodtimers I was looking for a steering wheel does anyone have one for sale???


WASNT ROBERTO SELLING A STEERING WHEEL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> so wat do yu think is a good price to pay..?
> if i went with him..


LIKE MY GT EDITION FRAME I TOLD HIM TO DO.. I GAVE HIM 1300.00 BUT U WONT BE LOOKING AT THT MUCH. IT BE BETTER IF U CALL HIM AND TAKE THE FRAME ONE THESE DAYS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> me too  from nov til late feb early march there snow but it gives me time to build new bikes lol i think theres a few guys getting ready to build bike to give us some hard competition


 U CAN ALWAYS BUY GT EDITION AND SUPRISE THERE ASS.. :bowrofl:


----------



## -GT- RAY

because turtle told me 150$ for patterns, so i think i might just go with him..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U CAN ALWAYS BUY GT EDITION AND SUPRISE THERE ASS.. :bowrofl:


we going to talk in vegas :h5:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WASNT ROBERTO SELLING A STEERING WHEEL..


i think he was


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> we going to talk in vegas :h5:


:wow::sprint:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :wow::sprint:


lol hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> because turtle told me 150$ for patterns, so i think i might just go with him..


SOUNDS GOOD BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol hahaha


DID I EVER TELL U. U R A BALLER. IF I EVER DO SELL IT I WANT TO BUILD MY DREAM TRIKE.


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SOUNDS GOOD BROTHER.



mhmm....


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> because turtle told me 150$ for patterns, so i think i might just go with him..


i love turtles work spock and him is who i want to tag team my pixie when it time


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DID I EVER TELL U. U R A BALLER. IF I EVER DO SELL IT I WANT TO BUILD MY DREAM TRIKE.


 i wish i was a baller and a little bit taller lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> mhmm....


DO SOME HEAVY FLAKES ON IT AND DIFFENT SHADES OF RED..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i wish i was a baller and a little bit taller lol


HAHA SO U READY FOR VEGAS.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DO SOME HEAVY FLAKES ON IT AND DIFFENT SHADES OF RED..


x2 not sure if turtle does large flake if not i highly recamend elspock84


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DO SOME HEAVY FLAKES ON IT AND DIFFENT SHADES OF RED..


yea that would be nice but probably extra..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HAHA SO U READY FOR VEGAS.


took the trike apart after the show tonight cleaned all the parts and starting to put it back together tomorrow box will be done tuesday night have to finsh display few more welds and get a few batterys for lights but we are pushing all the way 
am going to have to bring it in three parts where you think the best place to put it back together? hotel or at setup?? we only bringing the buick


----------



## lesstime

oh and i have not got my pre reg back


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> yea that would be nice but probably extra..


U GOT TO DO WHAT U GOT TO DO. U WANT TO GOOD SHIT U GOT TO PAY ITS WORTH IT. :yes:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U GOT TO DO WHAT U GOT TO DO. U WANT TO GOOD SHIT U GOT TO PAY ITS WORTH IT. :yes:


X208 big time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> took the trike apart after the show tonight cleaned all the parts and starting to put it back together tomorrow box will be done tuesday night have to finsh display few more welds and get a few batterys for lights but we are pushing all the way
> am going to have to bring it in three parts where you think the best place to put it back together? hotel or at setup?? we only bringing the buick


WHERE R U STAY AT...


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U GOT TO DO WHAT U GOT TO DO. U WANT TO GOOD SHIT U GOT TO PAY ITS WORTH IT. :yes:


yea haha how true...!!!
but its not like i have a job or anything,i have to get watever i can afford...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh and i have not got my pre reg back


GIVE IT MORE TIME.


----------



## lesstime

with the rest of the club with the club group rates


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> yea haha how true...!!!
> but its not like i have a job or anything,i have to get watever i can afford...


TELL UR DAD. UR MOM. AND WHEN UR SISTER NOT LOOKING TAKE HER MONEY..LOL..JK


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GIVE IT MORE TIME.


i fig it show up tomorrow as 90% of cali got theres today am a day away


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> with the rest of the club with the club group rates


WHEN THE TIME COMES WHERE WE MEET AT WE WILL SEE WHATS UP.. IM PRETTY SURE WE CAN PUT UR BIKE IN MY DAD TRUCK..


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TELL UR DAD. UR MOM. AND WHEN UR SISTER NOT LOOKING TAKE HER MONEY..LOL..JK


haha im tryna save up lunch money and hustle on the side but its not working..!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> yea haha how true...!!!
> but its not like i have a job or anything,i have to get watever i can afford...


trading helps out alot bro


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHEN THE TIME COMES WHERE WE MEET AT WE WILL SEE WHATS UP.. IM PRETTY SURE WE CAN PUT UR BIKE IN MY DAD TRUCK..


ok cool it going to take a good hour to put it in to one peace


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i fig it show up tomorrow as 90% of cali got theres today am a day away


GIVE THEM A CALL. AND SEE IF U ARE PRE REG.


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> trading helps out alot bro


yea it does but i already got rid of my pair of handlebars...
and that was like my main part..!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GIVE THEM A CALL. AND SEE IF U ARE PRE REG.


yolanda said we are and it was going out wedsday when i talked to her on monday


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> yea it does but i already got rid of my pair of handlebars...
> and that was like my main part..!


lol dont trade the stuff you need lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> haha im tryna save up lunch money and hustle on the side but its not working..!!!!!!!


WHEN I WAS AN HIGHSCHOOL. I USE TO SEE PEOPLE BUY THE CHOCLATES BOXS AND SELL THE CANDY FOR A DOLLAR. AND SAY IT WAS A FUNDRAISER FOR THERE TEAM. BUT USED THE MONEY FOR THEM...


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> lol dont trade the stuff you need lol


nah i had an extra pair..! haha.lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ok cool it going to take a good hour to put it in to one peace


WHEN U GET THERE MOST LIKLY EVERYBODY WILL BE IN THE BACK OF CIRCUS CIRCUS. DRINKN.


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHEN I WAS AN HIGHSCHOOL. I USE TO SEE PEOPLE BUY THE CHOCLATES BOXS AND SELL THE CANDY FOR A DOLLAR. AND SAY IT WAS A FUNDRAISER FOR THERE TEAM. BUT USED THE MONEY FOR THEM...


haha thats wat alot of people do here...
but thats to slow for me, i want big dollars, not 1's...


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> nah i had an extra pair..! haha.lol


 you got any frames? what eles you have ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yolanda said we are and it was going out wedsday when i talked to her on monday


SO U SHOULD BE FINE THEN.. LETS TRY TO SNEAK U IN DOOR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> haha thats wat alot of people do here...
> but thats to slow for me, i want big dollars, not 1's...


MAKE THOSE SPECIAL BROWNIES..LMAO


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHEN U GET THERE MOST LIKLY EVERYBODY WILL BE IN THE BACK OF CIRCUS CIRCUS. DRINKN.


lol ok ill roll to the back see who i find wish i had more then one shirt i need to get a few more but we broke


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> you got any frames? what eles you have ????


nah no frames, just a set of forks, sissy bar, steering wheel and little things like a kickstand, sproket, headlight and stuff like that..


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MAKE THOSE SPECIAL BROWNIES..LMAO


hahahaha a security came to our class today searching everyone seeing if they had anything they werent supposed to have..!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SO U SHOULD BE FINE THEN.. LETS TRY TO SNEAK U IN DOOR.


shhhhh lol am not sure but she say that alot of bikes are out doors it be nice they put us all together should i bring the ezup??? i know to bring the chairs anything else????


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> nah no frames, just a set of forks, sissy bar, steering wheel and little things like a kickstand, sproket, headlight and stuff like that..


what you got thats gold???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you got any frames? what eles you have ????


I GOT 2 FRAMES. A CHINA BOY FRAME AND GIRLS FRAME.


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> what you got thats gold???


nah i dont have any gold parts..


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> hahahaha a security came to our class today searching everyone seeing if they had anything they werent supposed to have..!!!!!!!!


i use to sell 151 and grape koolaid in water bottles for 20 bucks a bottle


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT 2 FRAMES. A CHINA BOY FRAME AND GIRLS FRAME.


what you want for them???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol ok ill roll to the back see who i find wish i had more then one shirt i need to get a few more but we broke


MY DAD WILL BE SELLING GIRLS AND GUY SHIRTS WHEN WE GO


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> nah i dont have any gold parts..


dang


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> i use to sell 151 and grape koolaid in water bottles for 20 bucks a bottle


wow wat a come up..!
and people bought them..?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> nah no frames, just a set of forks, sissy bar, steering wheel and little things like a kickstand, sproket, headlight and stuff like that..


POST PICS.


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> dang


yea i know..
why wat kind of gold parts do yu need..?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> hahahaha a security came to our class today searching everyone seeing if they had anything they werent supposed to have..!!!!!!!!


I USE TO HATE THAT..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MY DAD WILL BE SELLING GIRLS AND GUY SHIRTS WHEN WE GO


ok cool hope we have a few buck to spare cuz the ones we got are small on all of us and we got a size larger then what we wear cuz they cotten but they still small


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what you want for them???


MAKE ME AN OFFER OR WHAT U HAVE FOR TRADE.


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I USE TO HATE THAT..


hahaha and the security guards think the're all bad, when they really arent..!
like cmon bro, yur just a security guard..!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> shhhhh lol am not sure but she say that alot of bikes are out doors it be nice they put us all together should i bring the ezup??? i know to bring the chairs anything else????


BRING WHAT EVER U LIKE BRO. ALL THE GOODTIMERS ALWAYS KICK IT INSIDE.


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> wow wat a come up..!
> and people bought them..?


id mix 5 bottles and sell them before 1st class was over 
and i didnt have to buy shit but the 99 cent waters  my dads buddies whould bring the 151 over and drink 1/4 of it and leave so i make the rest disaper


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> POST PICS.


okay, right now in a bit..


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> id mix 5 bottles and sell them before 1st class was over
> and i didnt have to buy shit but the 99 cent waters  my dads buddies whould bring the 151 over and drink 1/4 of it and leave so i make the rest disaper


hahaha how smart..?


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> yea i know..
> why wat kind of gold parts do yu need..?


anything in show worthy shape as the trike dont have any gold and i want to get as many points as i can


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ok cool hope we have a few buck to spare cuz the ones we got are small on all of us and we got a size larger then what we wear cuz they cotten but they still small


 MY DAD HAS BUNCH STUFF.. IT SELLS QUICK.. SO IF U WANT TO MAKE A SPECIAL ORDER HIT HIM UP IF IT IS NOT LATE.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MAKE ME AN OFFER OR WHAT U HAVE FOR TRADE.


send pic to my wife phone tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MY DAD HAS BUNCH STUFF.. IT SELLS QUICK.. SO IF U WANT TO MAKE A SPECIAL ORDER HIT HIM UP IF IT IS NOT LATE.


what you mean a bunch of stuff????


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> anything in show worthy shape as the trike dont have any gold and i want to get as many points as i can



oh okay man....
i'll see wats up, and i'll let yu know...


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> hahaha how smart..?


thats how i ended up buying the hydros for the hopper  2012 hopping again??????


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> thats how i ended up buying the hydros for the hopper  2012 hopping again??????


hahaha thats dope...
and hopefully..!


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> oh okay man....
> i'll see wats up, and i'll let yu know...


ok cool you going to vegas also????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> send pic to my wife phone tomorrow


WILL DO


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> ok cool you going to vegas also????


nah we were but moneys tight and we wanna use that money for the impala to hopefully have it out next year..!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what you mean a bunch of stuff????


HATS. SHIRTS. THINGS. MUGS. KEY CHAINS. GLASSES. AND OTHER STUFF.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HATS. SHIRTS. THINGS. MUGS. KEY CHAINS. GLASSES. AND OTHER STUFF.


at same prices or special prices???


----------



## lesstime

-GT- RAY said:


> nah we were but moneys tight and we wanna use that money for the impala to hopefully have it out next year..!


oh ok cool hope to meat ya at the next one then


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> oh ok cool hope to meat ya at the next one then


yea man hopefully...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HATS. SHIRTS. THINGS. MUGS. KEY CHAINS. GLASSES. AND OTHER STUFF.


DIFFERENT PRICCES. U WILL SEE. HE HAS LIKE A BIG STORE..LOL


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DIFFERENT PRICCES. U WILL SEE. HE HAS LIKE A BIG STORE..LOL


 ok cool 
monica wants a hat for her dummy she made lol and we all like bigger shirts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ok cool
> monica wants a hat for her dummy she made lol and we all like bigger shirts


THE HELMET LOOKS GOOD ON IT.. LOL


----------



## lesstime

thats what i told her lol and just have the GOODTIMES shirt on him


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> thats what i told her lol and just have the GOODTIMES shirt on him


YEA.. HEY WHATS THAT BIG BORED FOR THAT U PAINTED.


----------



## Fleetangel

DAMN A LOT OF PAGES IN A DAY!!! THATS GOOD ALL ABOUT COMMUNICATION IN THE FAMILY!!...I SEE A LT PUSHING!...VEGAS IS ONLY A WEEK AWAY...WE R READY TO REPP...SUCKS WE GONNA B SEPARATED BUT WE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA.. HEY WHATS THAT BIG BORED FOR THAT U PAINTED.


display  to put name of bike and who did what


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> DAMN A LOT OF PAGES IN A DAY!!! THATS GOOD ALL ABOUT COMMUNICATION IN THE FAMILY!!...I SEE A LT PUSHING!...VEGAS IS ONLY A WEEK AWAY...WE R READY TO REPP...SUCKS WE GONNA B SEPARATED BUT WE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME...


where you get put?? indoors or outdoors???


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> where you get put?? indoors or outdoors???


OUTDOORS...EVEN THO I WANTED TO BE INDOORS BUT REALITY IS I LOVE BEEN OUTDOORS BETTER!!...


----------



## lesstime

i love to get indoors but i wont be picky i whould love us all to be together to get one big ass line up


----------



## lesstime

does anyone know how many bikes/trikes are coming from GT???


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i love to get indoors but i wont be picky i whould love us all to be together to get one big ass line up


I KNOWW BRO!!!...SUCKSS....BUT WE GONNA HAVE BOTH OF OUR LINE UPS LOOKING SICKK!!!...GT STYLE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> DAMN A LOT OF PAGES IN A DAY!!! THATS GOOD ALL ABOUT COMMUNICATION IN THE FAMILY!!...I SEE A LT PUSHING!...VEGAS IS ONLY A WEEK AWAY...WE R READY TO REPP...SUCKS WE GONNA B SEPARATED BUT WE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME...


YUP GOODTIMES IS PUSHING ALL THE TIME. AND WE ALWAYS HAVING A GOODTIME WITH EACH OTHER (NO ****).


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> I KNOWW BRO!!!...SUCKSS....BUT WE GONNA HAVE BOTH OF OUR LINE UPS LOOKING SICKK!!!...GT STYLE


true true


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> does anyone know how many bikes/trikes are coming from GT???


WE WILL BE 18 DEEP. MAYBE 19 IF I CAN GET ANOTHER BIKE THERE.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YUP GOODTIMES IS PUSHING ALL THE TIME. AND WE ALWAYS HAVING A GOODTIME WITH EACH OTHER (NO ****).


lol yep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> display  to put name of bike and who did what


WHATS THE NAME OF UR BIKE..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WE WILL BE 18 DEEP. MAYBE 19 IF I CAN GET ANOTHER BIKE THERE.


nice how many bikes from where ? do you know that???am i the only bike coming from out of state and the rest from cali?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I KNOWW BRO!!!...SUCKSS....BUT WE GONNA HAVE BOTH OF OUR LINE UPS LOOKING SICKK!!!...GT STYLE


I WONDER WHO GOT INDOOR FROM GOODTIMES BC


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS THE NAME OF UR BIKE..


T4's pixie for now we need to pic a theam for it to get a better name


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YUP GOODTIMES IS PUSHING ALL THE TIME. AND WE ALWAYS HAVING A GOODTIME WITH EACH OTHER (NO ****).


:h5:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WONDER WHO GOT INDOOR FROM GOODTIMES BC


just you


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WE WILL BE 18 DEEP. MAYBE 19 IF I CAN GET ANOTHER BIKE THERE.


VENTURA IS TAKIN 9 RIDES


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> nice how many bikes from where ? do you know that???am i the only bike coming from out of state and the rest from cali?


I THINK AZ IS BRINGING BIKES TOO


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> VENTURA IS TAKIN 9 RIDES





Fleetangel said:


> I THINK AZ IS BRINGING BIKES TOO


cool


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WONDER WHO GOT INDOOR FROM GOODTIMES BC


DAVID DID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nice how many bikes from where ? do you know that???am i the only bike coming from out of state and the rest from cali?


AND AZ IS COMING TUCSON AND YUMA I THINK. BUT NEXT YEAR IM GOING TO PUSH FOR ALL CHAPTER TO COME OUT. I WANT BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WE WILL BE 18 DEEP. MAYBE 19 IF I CAN GET ANOTHER BIKE THERE.


if i had another pair of hand to work with i chould have the pedal car ready but i dont it need to be wetsand and buffed befor any shows


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> AND AZ IS COMING TUCSON AND YUMA I THINK. BUT NEXT YEAR IM GOING TO PUSH FOR ALL CHAPTER TO COME OUT. I WANT BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR.


we will be there GT with atleast two


----------



## Fleetangel

HOPE I GET TO BUFF IT BEFORE THE SHOW...IT STILL LOOKS NICE THO


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> if i had another pair of hand to work with i chould have the pedal car ready but i dont it need to be wetsand and buffed befor any shows


POST PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS..


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 370179
> 
> HOPE I GET TO BUFF IT BEFORE THE SHOW...IT STILL LOOKS NICE THO


that looks wet


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> that looks wet


IT LOOKS WET BUT ITS NOT REALLY...IT NEEDS MORE CLEAR BRO:/


----------



## Fleetangel

THIS IS THE ONLY UPGRADE "INKED UP' GOT FOR VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 370179
> 
> HOPE I GET TO BUFF IT BEFORE THE SHOW...IT STILL LOOKS NICE THO


I WANT A PEDAL CAR =(


----------



## lesstime

wet sand buff got a chrome grill lights hood trim and spoke wheels


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 370180
> 
> THIS IS THE ONLY UPGRADE "INKED UP' GOT FOR VEGAS


U SHOULD JUST ADD THE CUSTOM PARTS.


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> IT LOOKS WET BUT ITS NOT REALLY...IT NEEDS MORE CLEAR BRO:/


wetsand and buff it will shine more


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WANT A PEDAL CAR =(


MY COUSING GOT THIS ONE FOR 65 BUCKS AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 370180
> 
> THIS IS THE ONLY UPGRADE "INKED UP' GOT FOR VEGAS


its still clean ass a mofo


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> View attachment 370181
> View attachment 370182
> wet sand buff got a chrome grill lights hood trim and spoke wheels


U SHOUDL BRING IT!! IT LOOKS NICE


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U SHOULD JUST ADD THE CUSTOM PARTS.


I DONT HAVE MONEY TO AT LEAST POLISH THEM!LOL....NEXT YEAR WILL HAVE TO BE


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WANT A PEDAL CAR =(


ill keep my eyes open was going to get this taylor tot stroller and take it to vegas but no money to get it tryed to get it for AJ but i think he got mad cuz i needed gas money to go get it for him hour away hour back ill keep my eyes open though


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THAT WHAT IM WAITN FOR. I WAS TRYN TO BUY TURTLE PEDAL CAR. BUT DOESNT WANT TO SELL IT.


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> U SHOUDL BRING IT!! IT LOOKS NICE


no it has a few runs in the clear and i wont have time to get them out as i have to build the trike


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> I DONT HAVE MONEY TO AT LEAST POLISH THEM!LOL....NEXT YEAR WILL HAVE TO BE


f it bro baint them you still have time they going to blast them anyways


----------



## lesstime

paint*


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> ill keep my eyes open was going to get this taylor tot stroller and take it to vegas but no money to get it tryed to get it for AJ but i think he got mad cuz i needed gas money to go get it for him hour away hour back ill keep my eyes open though


MY UNCLE HAS A STROLLER BUT HE DOESNT WANNA SELL IT


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT WHAT IM WAITN FOR. I WAS TRYN TO BUY TURTLE PEDAL CAR. BUT DOESNT WANT TO SELL IT.


N I DONT THINK HE'LL GET RID OF IT...HE TOLD ME IT WAS THE FIRST CAR HE EVER PAINTED!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> f it bro baint them you still have time they going to blast them anyways


HAHA NAAA I RATHER JUST WAIT BRO...CUZ NEXT YEAR MY TRIKE IS GONNA PUT SOME MAD WORK FOR GOODTIMES...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I DONT HAVE MONEY TO AT LEAST POLISH THEM!LOL....NEXT YEAR WILL HAVE TO BE


I GOT A CHEAP CHROMER. CHROME IS GOOD. HE COULD DO IT IN A DAY .


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> HAHA NAAA I RATHER JUST WAIT BRO...CUZ NEXT YEAR MY TRIKE IS GONNA PUT SOME MAD WORK FOR GOODTIMES...


same here bro we getting rid of all the exrat tv chennels and shit we dont need or want and taxes are going to the bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> MY UNCLE HAS A STROLLER BUT HE DOESNT WANNA SELL IT


I HAVE A STROLLER TO I GOT TO PICK IT UP.. AND TAKE IT TO GET PAINTED BEFOR MY DAUGHTER GETS TO BIG FOR IT.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT A CHEAP CHROMER. CHROME IS GOOD. HE COULD DO IT IN A DAY .


wtf why you not tell me last week chould have done all the custom parts for the trike crank pedals t bar


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> N I DONT THINK HE'LL GET RID OF IT...HE TOLD ME IT WAS THE FIRST CAR HE EVER PAINTED!!....


I THINK ITS HIS DAUGHTER FIRST CAR..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I HAVE A STROLLER TO I GOT TO PICK IT UP.. AND TAKE IT TO GET PAINTED BEFOR MY DAUGHTER GETS TO BIG FOR IT.


better get on it bro they get big fast


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT A CHEAP CHROMER. CHROME IS GOOD. HE COULD DO IT IN A DAY .


I COULD BUT MONEY IS ZERO DOLLARS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wtf why you not tell me last week chould have done all the custom parts for the trike crank pedals t bar



I DIDNT KNOW. U WANT TO GET STUFF DONE.


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> same here bro we getting rid of all the exrat tv chennels and shit we dont need or want and taxes are going to the bikes


SAME I CANCELLED MY GYM CONTRACT, TRY NOT TO GO OUT TOO MUCH, N MY TAXES R GOING TOWARDS MY TRIKE TOO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I COULD BUT MONEY IS ZERO DOLLARS


LIKE I TOLD RAY..LOL.. SELL THOSE SPECIAL BROWNIES..LOL.


----------



## lesstime

it be nice to get them done what you think it cost crank,pedals,t-bar


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I HAVE A STROLLER TO I GOT TO PICK IT UP.. AND TAKE IT TO GET PAINTED BEFOR MY DAUGHTER GETS TO BIG FOR IT.


WELL SHE GROWING BRO!!!...SHE GONNA START WALKIN PRETTY SOON!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> better get on it bro they get big fast


ILL PROBABLY SEND IT TO ELSPOCK. I WANT TO SEE HIS PAINT FIRST IN PERSON WHEN I SEEN UR BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LIKE I TOLD RAY..LOL.. SELL THOSE SPECIAL BROWNIES..LOL.


HAHA I HAVE A CUTLASS I WANNA GET RID OF... 4 BILLS ANYBODY??ITS A PRJECT HAS NO PAPERS...ONLY THE ONE THAT THE OWNER SIGNED


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL PROBABLY SEND IT TO ELSPOCK. I WANT TO SEE HIS PAINT FIRST IN PERSON WHEN I SEEN UR BIKE.


MY FRAME WAS PAINTED BY HIM!!..HES REALLY GOOD!...I COVERED MOST OF HIS WORK WITH PATTERNS


----------



## lesstime

you should love it everyone out here does


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it be nice to get them done what you think it cost crank,pedals,t-bar


IM NOT SURE. I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR WHILE.


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> HAHA I HAVE A CUTLASS I WANNA GET RID OF... 4 BILLS ANYBODY??ITS A PRJECT HAS NO PAPERS...ONLY THE ONE THAT THE OWNER SIGNED


got to get some papers bro id love to make a hopper for out here show some of these guy how to do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> HAHA I HAVE A CUTLASS I WANNA GET RID OF... 4 BILLS ANYBODY??ITS A PRJECT HAS NO PAPERS...ONLY THE ONE THAT THE OWNER SIGNED



POST IT UP ON OUR TOPIC,


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IM NOT SURE. I HAVENT BEEN THERE FOR WHILE.


do you need the parts to find out???should i send them to you and you can bring them to vegas????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> MY FRAME WAS PAINTED BY HIM!!..HES REALLY GOOD!...I COVERED MOST OF HIS WORK WITH PATTERNS


THE BLUE GIRLS FRAME


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THE BLUE GIRLS FRAME


YEAHH THE ONE I HAVE ON MA TRIKE


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> got to get some papers bro id love to make a hopper for out here show some of these guy how to do it


IT RUNS...WHEN I BOUGHT IT I DROVE IT 30 MILES


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> IT RUNS...WHEN I BOUGHT IT I DROVE IT 30 MILES


they hard out here to get papers when coming from another state


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> they hard out here to get papers when coming from another state


SUCKSSS


----------



## lesstime

good night fam i got some long days infront of me


----------



## Fleetangel

SAME HERE GNITE GT FAMILY...GOTTA WORK TOMORROW:/....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LESSTIME TO BE HONEST BRO. I WOULDNT HAVE TIME TO GO OVER THERE. I BEEN HELPING MY DAD GET READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LESSTIME TO BE HONEST BRO. I WOULDNT HAVE TIME TO GO OVER THERE. I BEEN HELPING MY DAD GET READY FOR VEGAS


oh ok  it all go i really dont have the money


----------



## lesstime

t4 with his 1st place from last night and mia with her 2nd place


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> View attachment 370243
> View attachment 370244
> t4 with his 1st place from last night and mia with her 2nd place


yeahh budyy!!!..tell em i say congrats!! from uncle fleet!!!lol


----------



## lesstime

lol will do what color should i paint the hubs for the wheels?


----------



## Fleetangel

for ur trike??? green


----------



## lesstime

hmmm yeah the trike HMMMM


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> hmmm yeah the trike HMMMM


lol


----------



## lesstime

am so tired


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> am so tired


go rest g...u deserve a break


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> go rest g...u deserve a break


i dont have time i have to put the trike together from scrach wheels everything


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i dont have time i have to put the trike together from scrach wheels everything


:run::run::run:


----------



## lesstime

Only at 75psi!!!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> :run::run::run:


 Yeah but like 200 more times


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> Only at 75psi!!!


I LIKE IT!!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel

OFF TO WORK!...TALK TO YA'LL LATER!


----------



## lesstime

have a good day get lots of tips


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> Only at 75psi!!!


GANGSTA! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> GANGSTA! :thumbsup:


thanks bro it moves a lot faster with the tank full at 125 psi but he was playing with it the whole show and as we left it ran out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Only at 75psi!!!


PUT SOME WEIGHT IN IT.. MAKE IT HOP HIGH.. HAHAHA


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PUT SOME WEIGHT IN IT.. MAKE IT HOP HIGH.. HAHAHA


once the box is on with the sound and all and a full tank of air it should hit bumper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> once the box is on with the sound and all and a full tank of air it should hit bumper


WE ARE GOING TO TAKE IT TO THE AFTER HOP.. CALL SOME HOPPERS OUT.. :yes:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WE ARE GOING TO TAKE IT TO THE AFTER HOP.. CALL SOME HOPPERS OUT.. :yes:


idk we might have to leave right after the show  as the sitters have to work on monday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> idk we might have to leave right after the show  as the sitters have to work on monday


DAMN FOR REAL.. HOW FAR THE DRIVE FROM VEGAS TO UR PAD.


----------



## lesstime

10 + hour the way we are going to go but if we rolled with weddle it was 14+


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN IT BE LIKE A 14 HOUR DRIVE TO GO TO IDAHO.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

CONFORMATION CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY AND GOODTIMES 208FINEST WILL BE THERE :biggrin:!!! WE GOT OUT DOOR I AM JUST GLAD WE GOT OUR CONFORMATION AND THIS TIME NEXT WEEK I WILL BE IN VEGAS!!!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN IT BE LIKE A 14 HOUR DRIVE TO GO TO IDAHO.


yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THATS RIGHT.. SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS. JUST GET READY TO DRINK AND DRINK AND DRINK...LOL.


----------



## lesstime

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> CONFORMATION CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY AND GOODTIMES 208FINEST WILL BE THERE :biggrin:!!! WE GOT OUT DOOR I AM JUST GLAD WE GOT OUR CONFORMATION AND THIS TIME NEXT WEEK I WILL BE IN VEGAS!!!


for those of you dont know this is my wife monica


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS RIGHT.. SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS. JUST GET READY TO DRINK AND DRINK AND DRINK...LOL.


lol drink tattoo's drink


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol drink tattoo's drink


WE GOT TATTO GUY COMING FROM FLORIDA.. GOING TO DO GOODTIMES TATS.. WE GOING TO GET U DRUNK U GOING TO WAKE UP THE NEXT DAY WE GOODTIMES ACROSS UR NECK....:tongue:


----------



## lesstime

you must want me to move in with you (no ****) as i wont have a job no more lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you must want me to move in with you (no ****) as i wont have a job no more lol


HAHA I WANT TO GET MINES DONE. BUT IM IN SAME LEVEL AS U


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HAHA I WANT TO GET MINES DONE. BUT IM IN SAME LEVEL AS U


lol i got a new bottle of ink and new neddles just need some good to ink me up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol i got a new bottle of ink and new neddles just need some good to ink me up


IF U TRYING TO GET A TAT IN VEGAS SHOPS.. UR LOOKING AT HIGH PRICES.. MY UNCLE WANTED TO GET 4 LETTERS DONE ON HIS FINGERS TAT. ALL THE SHOPS WANTED OVER A BILL.


----------



## lesstime

i think robert is bring his tools


----------



## lesstime

is any pinstripers in the club i need one on set up day


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT WHAT IM WAITN FOR. I WAS TRYN TO BUY TURTLE PEDAL CAR. BUT DOESNT WANT TO SELL IT.


I HAVE ONE FOR SALE IF YOU WANNA CHECK IT OUT .......


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I HAVE A STROLLER TO I GOT TO PICK IT UP.. AND TAKE IT TO GET PAINTED BEFOR MY DAUGHTER GETS TO BIG FOR IT.


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANNA COME AND PICK IT UP..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> I HAVE ONE FOR SALE IF YOU WANNA CHECK IT OUT .......


CAN U SEND IT ME PICS ON MY PHONE OR A PM...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> is any pinstripers in the club i need one on set up day


NO ONE THAT I KNOW OF. OR WE CAN CALL CRAKER FRM SIN CITY IF HE CAN BRING THE PINSTRIPER THAT HE GOES WITH .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DOES ANYONE HAVE SPOT LIGHTS THAT RUN ON BATTERY THEY CAN LEND ME.


----------



## lesstime

i just need a few lines nothing crazy


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE SPOT LIGHTS THAT RUN ON BATTERY THEY CAN LEND ME.


like head light??? or display lights


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> like head light??? or display lights


DISPLAY LIGHTS.


----------



## lesstime

i have one strobe light with 12volt battery just need to make a small box and fabric


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i have one strobe light with 12volt battery just need to make a small box and fabric


CAN U SEND ME A PIC PLEASE.


----------



## lesstime

on its way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I HAVE 2 STROBE LIGHTS. RUN ON BATTERYS. AND I FOUND SPOT LIGHTS AT HOME DEPOT FOR 8 DOLLARS RUN ON BATTERYS TO


----------



## lesstime

nice what color strobes you got????this one will go good with GTE


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CAN U SEND IT ME PICS ON MY PHONE OR A PM...


ILL POST IT ON HERE TOMORROW....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nice what color strobes you got????this one will go good with GTE


JUST BE THE CLEAR ONE.


----------



## lesstime

i got a orange one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ORANGE WILL LOOK NICE. BUT DONT U THINK A CLEAR ONE WILL MAKE IT SHINE MORE.


----------



## lesstime

ill try to make a box by then and bring it see ifv you like


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ill try to make a box by then and bring it see ifv you like


for sure.. thank u,, fills like the days are getting slower now for vegas.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up dj diplow. i always see u but u dont write brother


----------



## lesstime

they are going by to fast for me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

os ur t4 a 16inch or 20 inch


----------



## lesstime

16inch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

is ur trike end for a 20 or 16..


----------



## lesstime

20 this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

for 16 we would have to custom size it huh


----------



## lesstime

there a few out there in the world but yeah am going to make it 16inch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> there a few out there in the world but yeah am going to make it 16inch


i know someone has a orignal 16 inch trike kit.. but he doesnt want to sell it to me for my 16 inch girls frame.


----------



## lesstime

i have a few ideas i want to do over winter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i have a few ideas i want to do over winter


baby momma is a confuse lady. she wants to do my 16inch girls frame or a pedal car for my daughter.lol. but she wants to do a hello kitty theme.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> baby momma is a confuse lady. she wants to do my 16inch girls frame or a pedal car for my daughter.lol. but she wants to do a hello kitty theme.


lol i think its for her lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol i think its for her lol


lol i told her already that 16inch girls frame is mind. she ever go her own way that frame stays with me. lol. thats my one of my first frame.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> lol i told her already that 16inch girls frame is mind. she ever go her own way that frame stays with me. lol. thats my one of my first frame.


lol


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Only at 75psi!!!


WOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up david


----------



## lesstime

sup david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

:420:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> :420:


puff puff..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> puff puff..


it was more like glig glig!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:wave:


----------



## DJ Diplow

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats up dj diplow. i always see u but u dont write brother


 I'm sorry about that just quick check Ins still at hospital she's doing really good so far she's starts rehab tommorow.You in the springs?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DJ Diplow said:


> I'm sorry about that just quick check Ins still at hospital she's doing really good so far she's starts rehab tommorow.You in the springs?


ITS ALL GOOD BROTHER.. IS SHE DOING BETTER NOW. NA I LIVE IN LOS ANGELES. ARE YOU FROM A CLUB.


----------



## DJ Diplow

Ya grandmas doing much better now so its going to be a long recovery road for her. I'm in Colorado springs and I maybe joining the goodtimes club soon I gotta do more work on my bike before that so I got time yet ill post a pic of my bike later on tonight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DJ Diplow said:


> Ya grandmas doing much better now so its going to be a long recovery road for her. I'm in Colorado springs and I maybe joining the goodtimes club soon I gotta do more work on my bike before that so I got time yet ill post a pic of my bike later on tonight


THATS GOOD BROTHER. IM GLAD UR GRANDMA IS GETTING BETTER. AND COOL I HOPE U DO GET IN TO THE GT. UR ALWAYS WELCOME. BY THE WAY MY NAME IS PAUL JR. IF U HAVE ANY QUESTION ABOUT THE CLUB GIVE ME A CALL OR TEXT 323 799 5260


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone spent the dad at my grandfathers house bbqing made him happy that makes me happy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ONE OF EAST LA MEMBERS. MIGHT TAKE IT TO VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ONE OF EAST LA MEMBERS. MIGHT TAKE IT TO VEGAS


THIS BIKE IS MOSTLY GOLD. ITS CLEAN ASS BIKE. CURLY WORK ON IT FOR HIM


----------



## lesstime

nices just sent pic to your phone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nices just sent pic to your phone


I HAVENT GOT NOTHING YET


----------



## lesstime

cuz i got a call and it didnt go though sent again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE DJDIPLOW BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cuz i got a call and it didnt go though sent again


COOL.. WHAT U UP TO ..


----------



## 55800

whats GOOD fam sorry aint been on as much as i normally am this job is takin all my free time...but we had a very good turn out at our show sat wish i coulda took pics but camera died ...i will see if i can find some anyone else took but man did we put it down GT has thrown the biggest show in springs history good luck to everyone that will be showing in vegas GT it up....DJ diplow hit me up man only talked to you once or twice if you wanna prospect u gota hit me up and we can go from there my num is in my sig


----------



## inked1987

Wats up goodtimers


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ONE OF EAST LA MEMBERS. MIGHT TAKE IT TO VEGAS


patterns done by me big turtle .........


----------



## inked1987

How much do u charge. Big turtle


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> whats GOOD fam sorry aint been on as much as i normally am this job is takin all my free time...but we had a very good turn out at our show sat wish i coulda took pics but camera died ...i will see if i can find some anyone else took but man did we put it down GT has thrown the biggest show in springs history good luck to everyone that will be showing in vegas GT it up....DJ diplow hit me up man only talked to you once or twice if you wanna prospect u gota hit me up and we can go from there my num is in my sig


whats good brother keep pushing homie all that work time is good money.. and its all good with the pics. and congrats to the big show.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

inked1987 said:


> How much do u charge. Big turtle


depends what you want ....... but you looking at like 350.00 kandy, flake, and patterns.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> patterns done by me big turtle .........



o shit my bad. he had told me curly.. sorry about thAT TURTLE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Wats up goodtimers


WATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats good brother keep pushing homie all that work time is good money.. and its all good with the pics. and congrats to the big show.


ya homie we doin big things i hope to have a 20 plus line up on bikes next summer  we have all winter to do it up


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> o shit my bad. he had told me curly.. sorry about thAT TURTLE.


its coo dont trip.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> ya homie we doin big things i hope to have a 20 plus line up on bikes next summer  we have all winter to do it up


DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE THE LINE UP... U GUYS SHOULD HAVE LIKE BIKE SHOW OUT THERE AND FUNDRAISE TO FIXS ALOT OF UR MEMBERS BIKES.


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE THE LINE UP... U GUYS SHOULD HAVE LIKE BIKE SHOW OUT THERE AND FUNDRAISE TO FIXS ALOT OF UR MEMBERS BIKES.


ya thats a good idea ima have to plan sumthin ...im lookin for one of them bikes with the ice cream cart on the front i wanna do it all up n slang ice cream at the shows to build up our club funds you kno


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> ya thats a good idea ima have to plan sumthin ...im lookin for one of them bikes with the ice cream cart on the front i wanna do it all up n slang ice cream at the shows to build up our club funds you kno


THATS A GOOD ASS IDEAL.. U WILL MAKE BANK OFF OF THAT..


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>



Paul this is Monica Lesstimes wife, I was wondering if there was any way you can get me a jpeg of GOODTIMES or the GT logo?? ASAP PLEASE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Paul this is Monica Lesstimes wife, I was wondering if there was any way you can get me a jpeg of GOODTIMES or the GT logo?? ASAP PLEASE


do u have an email.. ill have my dad send u the logo..


----------



## bigtroubles1

Waddap bike homies .. I.e rider sayin wassup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

bigtroubles1 said:


> Waddap bike homies .. I.e rider sayin wassup


WHATS UP G.. HOW R U


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ONE OF EAST LA MEMBERS. MIGHT TAKE IT TO VEGAS


SICK!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> patterns done by me big turtle .........


QUE ONDA TURTLE! COMO ESTAMOS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GT. ANYBODY UP


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP GT. ANYBODY UP


WUT U UP TO?


----------



## bigtroubles1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP G.. HOW R U


I'm good g just here at wrk . U guys comn to our bike show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUT U UP TO?


just got bck frm 7 11.. i wnt a slurpee..lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

bigtroubles1 said:


> I'm good g just here at wrk . U guys comn to our bike show


yea ill be there. and some of my east la members.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> just got bck frm 7 11.. i wnt a slurpee..lol


HAHA THIS FOO!...IM READY TO GO TO BED!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

its to early to go to sleep. i cant sleep im thinkn about vegas..lol


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Fleetangel said:


> QUE ONDA TURTLE! COMO ESTAMOS?



QVO FLEET AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN Y TU COMO ESTAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK .......


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## lesstime

BIG TURTLE said:


> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK .......


look good when the fronts on it will be all leval


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CHINGA TURTLE LIKE ALWAYS LOVE YOUR WORK LOKO:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> QVO FLEET AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN Y TU COMO ESTAS


BIEN! GETTING READY PA VEGAS!...LISTO O QUE???:h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


>


THATS A SICK COMBO!!


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK .......


STRAIGHT UP GANGSTER!!!...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> look good when the fronts on it will be all leval


thanks ......


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HOTSHOT956 said:


> CHINGA TURTLE LIKE ALWAYS LOVE YOUR WORK LOKO:thumbsup:


GRACIAS HOTSHOT .......


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Fleetangel said:


> BIEN! GETTING READY PA VEGAS!...LISTO O QUE???:h5:


IM READY FLEET PERO KEEKEE STILL AT THE HOSPITAL ........


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Fleetangel said:


> THATS A SICK COMBO!!


LOOKS GOOD I THINK, I ALWAYS LIKED THAT COMBO ......... GRACIAS


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Fleetangel said:


> STRAIGHT UP GANGSTER!!!...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> GRACIAS HOTSHOT .......


ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I FINISH WITH THE BODY WORK AND FENDERS LOKO


----------



## lesstime

hope she gets better real soon


----------



## lesstime

just got some new air lines FREE


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> IM READY FLEET PERO KEEKEE STILL AT THE HOSPITAL ........


HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON!!!...SALUDAMELA CARNAL!....


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> just got some new air lines FREE


LUCKY


----------



## lesstime

no just got to know how to talk to supliers 


Fleetangel said:


> LUCKY


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> no just got to know how to talk to supliers


:scrutinize:LOL


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HOTSHOT956 said:


> ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I FINISH WITH THE BODY WORK AND FENDERS LOKO


COO LET ME KNOW ILL GIVE YOU A DEAL


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> hope she gets better real soon



THANKS LESSTIME ......


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Fleetangel said:


> HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON!!!...SALUDAMELA CARNAL!....


GRACIAS FLEET, WILL DO .......


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SEE YOU GUYS LATER GOTS TO GO WORK FOR A FEW HOURS  WILL POST SOME PICTURES LATER


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> SEE YOU GUYS LATER GOTS TO GO WORK FOR A FEW HOURS  WILL POST SOME PICTURES LATER


HAVE A GOOD ONE TURTLE!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> COO LET ME KNOW ILL GIVE YOU A DEAL


YA ESTAS. GT UP


----------



## Fleetangel

:inout:OFF TO WORK!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> SEE YOU GUYS LATER GOTS TO GO WORK FOR A FEW HOURS  WILL POST SOME PICTURES LATER





Fleetangel said:


> :inout:OFF TO WORK!


HAVE A GREAT DAY LOKOS. PURA FERIA


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> just got some new air lines FREE


 Did they finally come in??? I cant wait to see them 4 more days


----------



## lesstime

you will see them tonight not in 4 days :twak: :naughty:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

I meant we have 4 days left till Vegas:guns:!!!!! send me a pic???


----------



## lesstime

i dont have pic meassage


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK .......


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS. HOWS EVERYBODY MORNING DOING.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> I meant we have 4 days left till Vegas:guns:!!!!! send me a pic???


4 MORE DAYS :run:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 4 MORE DAYS :run:


 YOUR TELLING ME MY HUBBY IS GOING CRAZY TOO


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> do u have an email.. ill have my dad send u the logo..


x2 bro can u send me the logo i needa get a decal for our [email protected]


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS A GOOD ASS IDEAL.. U WILL MAKE BANK OFF OF THAT..


ya bro thats what im thinkin man...just gota find one or shit just make one


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 4 MORE DAYS :run:


thats what am doing all day long


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> x2 bro can u send me the logo i needa get a decal for our [email protected]


all that decal will have to go threw my dad. give him a call or text at 323 384 5036


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> YOUR TELLING ME MY HUBBY IS GOING CRAZY TOO


i know that guy always in his grarage doing something..lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> ya bro thats what im thinkin man...just gota find one or shit just make one


look on craigslist im pretty sure u will find one..


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> i know that guy always in his grarage doing something..lol



I have barley seen him since we decided to go to Vegas, Ugh I miss him so much. I can't wait till we get there maybe we will get some alone time, probably not though cause he will have to deal with the bike and set up.


----------



## lesstime

babe ill make time for you and the hookers in vegas :naughty::boink::fool2:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> babe ill make time for you and the hookers in vegas :naughty::boink::fool2:


 OH HELL NO WE AINT GETTING NO HOOKERS!!!!!!!!:nono:


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LMFAO... U GUYS ARE FUNNY.....:uh::bowrofl::roflmao::sprint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I SEE U LUCKY CHARM 818


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> lol


:twak: DONT MESS IT UP.JUST THIS WEEK AND VEGAS MANNNNNN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP HOTSHOT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LMFAO... U GUYS ARE FUNNY.....:uh::bowrofl::roflmao::sprint:


 as long as I can drink the weekend away and have fun he can talk all the crap he wants


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP HOTSHOT.


WAS GOOD G. HEY SORRY I COULDNT COME UP WITH THE CASH ON THAT SISSY BAR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> as long as I can drink the weekend away and have fun he can talk all the crap he wants


WE HAVE TO GET LESSTIME DRUNK.. HE GOING TO SHOT GUN ALL THE DRINKS WITH ME.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAS GOOD G. HEY SORRY I COULDNT COME UP WITH THE CASH ON THAT SISSY BAR.


ITS ALL GOOD NO WORRYS.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WE HAVE TO GET LESSTIME DRUNK.. HE GOING TO SHOT GUN ALL THE DRINKS WITH ME.


why does everyone i talk to tell me they going to get me drunk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> why does everyone i talk to tell me they going to get me drunk


LOL UR A FAMOUS GUY


----------



## lesstime

wtf lol 


is there anything else i need to bring to vegas chairs ezup ????


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

I have been married to him for 9 years and we have been together for 14 years and I have only seen him drunk twice, so for you to say your going to get him drunk I will challenge that. 
He says he will drink while he is out there and he will get tats but when it comes down to it he wont do it. :nosad: HOWEVER I WILL BE GETTING DRUNK he didn't let me in Reno but this is Vegas and I will be getting drunk and finding some HOES


----------



## lesstime

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> I have been married to him for 9 years and we have been together for 14 years and I have only seen him drunk twice, so for you to say your going to get him drunk I will challenge that.
> He says he will drink while he is out there and he will get tats but when it comes down to it he wont do it. :nosad: HOWEVER I WILL BE GETTING DRUNK he didn't let me in Reno but this is Vegas and I will be getting drunk and finding some HOES


lets start a little bet $$$$ 

lesstime will drink
lesstime will not drink 

all winnings will go to lesstime


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wtf lol
> 
> 
> is there anything else i need to bring to vegas chairs ezup ????


yea if u like bring an ezup and chair for u n ur wife.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

what the hell what about me I get some of the winnings and I will bet you $25.00 that YOU WILL NOT DRINK OR GET TATS THE WHOLE TIME WE ARE THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> I have been married to him for 9 years and we have been together for 14 years and I have only seen him drunk twice, so for you to say your going to get him drunk I will challenge that.
> He says he will drink while he is out there and he will get tats but when it comes down to it he wont do it. :nosad: HOWEVER I WILL BE GETTING DRUNK he didn't let me in Reno but this is Vegas and I will be getting drunk and finding some HOES


lol.... damn lesstimes. she basically said u cant hang with the big dogs... prove her wrong. i have faith in u..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lets start a little bet $$$$
> 
> lesstime will drink
> lesstime will not drink
> 
> all winnings will go to lesstime


do it for GOODTIMES.:rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOL CAN I GET IN THIS BET TO I WOULDNT MIND WINNING 25 BUCKS. GET MORE TATS AND MORE BUYING MORE BEER AND LIQUAR..


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

are you betting he will drink and get tats cause if that's the case you might as well just hand over your money now!!!!


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> lets start a little bet $$$$
> 
> lesstime will drink
> lesstime will not drink
> 
> all winnings will go to lesstime


yall need to read the fine print the winnings go to lesstime


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

I AM PART OF LESSTIME REMEMBER MY MONEY IS MY MONEY AND YOUR MONEY IS OUR MONEY!!! LOVE YOU BABE


----------



## lesstime

pshhh


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> why does everyone i talk to tell me they going to get me drunk





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL UR A FAMOUS GUY





lesstime said:


> wtf lol
> 
> 
> is there anything else i need to bring to vegas chairs ezup ????



:roflmao: IF I WAS YOU TAKE A MASK BCS AS SOON AS THE GTIMERS SEE YOU THEY WILL DEAR YOU TO DRINK TO THERE LEVEL. IVE NEVER GONE BUT AFTER VEGAS NO BODY LOGS IN ONTILL LIKE AFTER 2 WEEKS OF GIVEING THE LIVER A REST AFTER A GOODTIMES PARTY.THERE ALL GOOD PEOPLE THEY JUST PARTY HARD CORE.LAST YEAR JAY BIRD WAS ACTING LIKE A SERGANT GIVEING THE COPS ORDERS AND SHIT


----------



## lesstime

Jr
monica and i going to get one 20 buck plate for the dinner and share


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :roflmao: IF I WAS YOU TAKE A MASK BCS AS SOON AS THE GTIMERS SEE YOU THEY WILL DEAR YOU TO DRINK TO THERE LEVEL. IVE NEVER GONE BUT AFTER VEGAS NO BODY LOGS IN ONTILL LIKE AFTER 2 WEEKS OF GIVEING THE LIVER A REST AFTER A GOODTIMES PARTY.THERE ALL GOOD PEOPLE THEY JUST PARTY HARD CORE.LAST YEAR JAY BIRD WAS ACTING LIKE A SERGANT GIVEING THE COPS ORDERS AND SHIT


lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Jr
> monica and i going to get one 20 buck plate for the dinner and share


NO PROBLEM BROTHER. U GUYS DONT HAVE TO EAT THERE IF U GUYS DONT WANT TO .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> are you betting he will drink and get tats cause if that's the case you might as well just hand over your money now!!!!


LOL I WAS BETTING I WILL DRINK AND GET TATS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :roflmao: IF I WAS YOU TAKE A MASK BCS AS SOON AS THE GTIMERS SEE YOU THEY WILL DEAR YOU TO DRINK TO THERE LEVEL. IVE NEVER GONE BUT AFTER VEGAS NO BODY LOGS IN ONTILL LIKE AFTER 2 WEEKS OF GIVEING THE LIVER A REST AFTER A GOODTIMES PARTY.THERE ALL GOOD PEOPLE THEY JUST PARTY HARD CORE.LAST YEAR JAY BIRD WAS ACTING LIKE A SERGANT GIVEING THE COPS ORDERS AND SHIT


ILL TELL U GUYS NOW... U GUYS WILL GET F UP.. SO IF U DONT WANT TO GET F UP.. DONT GO TO THE GT PARTY OR BEHIND CIRCUS CIRUCUS. JUST HIDE IN UR ROOM..LOL.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

OH GREAT THOMAS WILL KEEP ME LOCKED UP ALL WEEKEND


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NO PROBLEM BROTHER. U GUYS DONT HAVE TO EAT THERE IF U GUYS DONT WANT TO .


IN-N-OUT



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL TELL U GUYS NOW... U GUYS WILL GET F UP.. SO IF U DONT WANT TO GET F UP.. DONT GO TO THE GT PARTY OR BEHIND CIRCUS CIRUCUS. JUST HIDE IN UR ROOM..LOL.


i dont hide


ThaHifeyWifey said:


> OH GREAT THOMAS WILL KEEP ME LOCKED UP ALL WEEKEND


ill keep you tied down on the bed:boink:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> IN-N-OUT
> I want to eat there
> 
> i dont hide
> yes you do
> ill keep you tied down on the bed:boink:


 thats cool you knew how it was in Reno


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> Jr
> monica and i going to get one 20 buck plate for the dinner and share


 I don't want to share with you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOOK AT ME WHEN I WAS SMALL ON MY BIKE. I BEEN GOODTIMES FOR LONG ASS TIME.. AND MY OLD ORANGE PIRATE BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THIS IS HOW GT EDITION USE TO LOOK BEFORE I DECIDE TO STOP RIDING THE BIKE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT PUT TO SLEEP IN VEGAS I DRANK A WHOLE HENNESY BOTTLE TO MYSELF LOL


----------



## lesstime

lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT PUT TO SLEEP IN VEGAS I DRANK A WHOLE HENNESY BOTTLE TO MYSELF LOL





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THIS IS HOW GT EDITION USE TO LOOK BEFORE I DECIDE TO STOP RIDING THE BIKE....





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOOK AT ME WHEN I WAS SMALL ON MY BIKE. I BEEN GOODTIMES FOR LONG ASS TIME.. AND MY OLD ORANGE PIRATE BIKE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LESSTIME WHERE U GETTING UR TAT AT 
HERE








OR HERE








OR HERE








OR HERE UR ELBOW








OR HERE








OR UR LEG


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

I want one on my leg


----------



## BIG TURTLE

DAVID'S AIRPLANE PEDAL CAR ..... ALMOST DONE WILL DO PATTERNS TOMORROW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> DAVID'S AIRPLANE PEDAL CAR ..... ALMOST DONE WILL DO PATTERNS TOMORROW


 NICE WORK


----------



## lesstime

love the color going to vegas????


BIG TURTLE said:


> DAVID'S AIRPLANE PEDAL CAR ..... ALMOST DONE WILL DO PATTERNS TOMORROW


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LESSTIME WHERE U GETTING UR TAT AT
> HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR HERE UR ELBOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR UR LEG


not sure id like to cover something on my arm up but it all depends how i feel when getting ready


----------



## lesstime

started to lace the wheels about 1/4 done ugh


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NICE WORK


thanks jr


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> thanks jr


CHINGA EL MAGIC MEN EL 100%. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HOTSHOT956 said:


> CHINGA EL MAGIC MEN EL 100%. :thumbsup:


LOL TRYING TO STAY BUSY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> LOL TRYING TO STAY BUSY


SEND YOU A PM LOKOuffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.


----------



## lesstime

front wheel done


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> DAVID'S AIRPLANE PEDAL CAR ..... ALMOST DONE WILL DO PATTERNS TOMORROW


NICE COLOR!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> front wheel done


YOUR FAST MAN. WHEN I DID MY FAN RIMS TOOK ME A WHILE..LOL.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOUR FAST MAN. WHEN I DID MY FAN RIMS TOOK ME A WHILE..LOL.


IT TOOK ME 2 HRS PER RIM!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.





lesstime said:


> front wheel done


WAT IT DEW G ABOUT TO CLOCK OUT TO HELP MY BRO TAKE OFF SOME PARTS ON HIS 26"

GT UP LESSTIME GT DONT SLEEP WE ON A 24/7 COUNT DOWN


----------



## lesstime

lol its my 4th rim this style got it done good after 3 lol


----------



## lesstime

the 1st one was 2 hours 45 mins


----------



## BIG TURTLE

HOTSHOT956 said:


> SEND YOU A PM LOKOuffin:


COO SENT ONE BACK


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Fleetangel said:


> NICE COLOR!


GRACIAS FLEET


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> GRACIAS FLEET


:h5:


----------



## lesstime

sup fleet where the pedal car pics


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup fleet where the pedal car pics


MY LIL NEPHEW WAS RIDING IT TODAY...ILL TAKE SOME INA BIT


----------



## David Cervantes

BIG TURTLE said:


> DAVID'S AIRPLANE PEDAL CAR ..... ALMOST DONE WILL DO PATTERNS TOMORROW


cant wait to see it looking good


----------



## lesstime

i think am going to bed now am beat got one wheel done worked on the display and just ate dinner and now i dont want to move and my eye lids are closing


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i think am going to bed now am beat got one wheel done worked on the display and just ate dinner and now i dont want to move and my eye lids are closing


GNITE G!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHTS UP


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Here is our newest addition the the 208finest chapter!!! Little Hector and yes he will be joining us in Vegas. 
Tell me what you think!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> yea ill be there. and some of my east la members.


alright g, hope i can get the day off. being a paramedic succs balls sometimes. our schedules are real shady


----------



## BIG TURTLE

David Cervantes said:


> cant wait to see it looking good


gracias david sorry i took for ever ...... gonna do the petterns tomorrow


----------



## BIG TURTLE

I HAVE A PRE REG FOR A BIKE OR PEDAL CAR IF ANYBODY NEED ONE WILL LET IT GO FOR 20 AND ILL KEEP THE WRISTBANDS


----------



## Fleetangel

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> View attachment 371539
> 
> Here is our newest addition the the 208finest chapter!!! Little Hector and yes he will be joining us in Vegas.
> Tell me what you think!!


U GUYS R MEAN!!...Y IS HE CRYING AGAINST THE WALL???


----------



## lesstime

BIG TURTLE said:


> I HAVE A PRE REG FOR A BIKE OR PEDAL CAR IF ANYBODY NEED ONE WILL LET IT GO FOR 20 AND ILL KEEP THE WRISTBANDS


indoor or out?


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> U GUYS R MEAN!!...Y IS HE CRYING AGAINST THE WALL???


lol she made one of those time out dolls to lean on the trike to display the helment


----------



## lesstime

just got off the phone display board will be done tomorrow night


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> just got off the phone display board will be done tomorrow night


 :banghead: this is what I want to do, some people are ignorant. But hopefully everything falls through and is ready for Thursday!!!!


----------



## lesstime

dont worry it will all be done even if am up for 72 hours:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS VOTE FOR MY DAUGHTER

http://zulily.votigo.com/contests/showentry/904017


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMERS VOTE FOR MY DAUGHTER
> 
> http://zulily.votigo.com/contests/showentry/904017


i cant open links on my comp  or i whould sorry


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

I fold this is to much work for a car show!!! I don't even want to go anymore, well I do but only if I can sit back and not have to worry about a damn thing UGHHHH this sucks


----------



## lesstime

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> I fold this is to much work for a car show!!! I don't even want to go anymore, well I do but only if I can sit back and not have to worry about a damn thing UGHHHH this sucks


all you got to worry about is clolths and make sure i dont forget anything


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> all you got to worry about is clolths and make sure i dont forget anything


 Oh yeah cause thats not alot


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up goodtimers.


----------



## lesstime

wishing i was at home working on the bike lol 


fleet i see they didnt put you in jail :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

I JUST CAME BACK FROM THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP....DROPPED OFF PIRNCESS UNIQUES SEAT N ANOTHER BIKES SEAT...GONNA B DONE BY THURSDAY!


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> wishing i was at home working on the bike lol
> 
> 
> fleet i see they didnt put you in jail :h5:


NO HOMIE BUT I GOT 2 FAT TICKETS TO PAY BY THE END OF NOVEMBER!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

whats up lesstime and fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats up lesstime and fleet


WUZ GOOD BRO!...JUST WORKING ON MY RIDE WBU?


----------



## lesstime

T4's display board will be done tomorrow  and the box will be push back til thursday afternoon


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> T4's display board will be done tomorrow  and the box will be push back til thursday afternoon


THAT WHITE LIGHT IS ANNOYING!!!...IS FOLLOWING THE CAMERA ALL THE TIME!!!LMFAO!:rofl:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD BRO!...JUST WORKING ON MY RIDE WBU?


just here i want to work on something but i dont have nothing to do ..lol.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I JUST CAME BACK FROM THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP....DROPPED OFF PIRNCESS UNIQUES SEAT N ANOTHER BIKES SEAT...GONNA B DONE BY THURSDAY!


did u sk him if he could do cut glass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> T4's display board will be done tomorrow  and the box will be push back til thursday afternoon


looks good.


----------



## lesstime

jr head over to fleet and work on SSSHHHHH for me


----------



## lesstime

thanks


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> looks good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> jr head over to fleet and work on SSSHHHHH for me


that sound gay :uh: what u talkin about ..:wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> T4's display board will be done tomorrow  and the box will be push back til thursday afternoon


:naughty: LOOKS WET:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> View attachment 371539
> 
> Here is our newest addition the the 208finest chapter!!! Little Hector and yes he will be joining us in Vegas.
> Tell me what you think!!


WAT IT DEW LIL HECTOR WELCOME TO THE FAM


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAT IT DEW LIL HECTOR WELCOME TO THE FAM


 Thank you, he is not done I want to fix his shoulders they look like he is a foot ball player


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Thank you, he is not done I want to fix his shoulders they look like he is a foot ball player


WHY THATS HOW WE ALL LOOK LIKE FOOTBALL PLAYERS NOTHING BUT BODY BUILDERS. WILL ON BIKES THAT IS


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> that sound gay :uh: what u talkin about ..:wow:


it a frame loco


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WHY THATS HOW WE ALL LOOK LIKE FOOTBALL PLAYERS NOTHING BUT BODY BUILDERS. WILL ON BIKES THAT IS


 LOL football players on bikes thats funny


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CHECK IT OUT FAM HERES MY NEW CELL PHONE NUMBER 956-775-5410 WOODY ON DECK FOR THE MIGHTY GT 24/7


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> indoor or out?


outdoor


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it a frame loco


I 
WOULD GO BUT HE LIVES LIKE AN HOUR AWAY.. AND I GOT WORK LATER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GOODTIMERS
*LIL GOODTIMES CC* *BIG TURTLE* 
*ThaHifeyWifey* *David Cervantes*+


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP GOODTIMERS
> *LIL GOODTIMES CC* *BIG TURTLE*
> *ThaHifeyWifey* *David Cervantes*+


SUP JR. READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## elspock84

Fleetangel said:


> THAT WHITE LIGHT IS ANNOYING!!!...IS FOLLOWING THE CAMERA ALL THE TIME!!!LMFAO!:rofl:


thats actually the shop lights i have hanging in my garage. i have like 8 all together hanging in da garage.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

elspock84 said:


> thats actually the shop lights i have hanging in my garage. i have like 8 all together hanging in da garage.


 The display board still looks awesome!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> SUP JR. READY FOR VEGAS


YEA IM READY JUST WAITN FOR MY BIKE AND PUMP TO COME BACK.. AND THEN I GOT TO CLEAN THE PARTS REAL GOOD. R U READY.. HOW KIKI DOING


----------



## JAMES843

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> View attachment 371539
> 
> Here is our newest addition the the 208finest chapter!!! Little Hector and yes he will be joining us in Vegas.
> Tell me what you think!!


looks good i need me a little dude


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

JAMES843 said:


> looks good i need me a little dude


Thank you James


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> did u sk him if he could do cut glass


ughh i forgot:banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ughh i forgot:banghead:


can u call and ask i habe cash to do it.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA IM READY JUST WAITN FOR MY BIKE AND PUMP TO COME BACK.. AND THEN I GOT TO CLEAN THE PARTS REAL GOOD. R U READY.. HOW KIKI DOING


yea im ready but keekee not feeling that good but hopefully we could make it


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> can u call and ask i habe cash to do it.


are you guys talking about the old man


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> T4's display board will be done tomorrow  and the box will be push back til thursday afternoon


looks good .....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> are you guys talking about the old man


idk he in the valley roberto said. u know anybody can do cut glass seat.


----------



## lesstime

BIG TURTLE said:


> looks good .....


thanks and tell her not to stress and get some rest and she will make it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIG TURTLE said:


> yea im ready but keekee not feeling that good but hopefully we could make it


hope u guys can make it.. she needs a vacation.


----------



## Fleetangel

elspock84 said:


> thats actually the shop lights i have hanging in my garage. i have like 8 all together hanging in da garage.


i was just messing around!!! r u going to vegas paisano?


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> can u call and ask i habe cash to do it.


he said he has done a few before but hes not sure if he'll have it done on time bro....hes finishing mine by thrusday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> he said he has done a few before but hes not sure if he'll have it done on time bro....hes finishing mine by thrusday


ALL SHIT I CAN DROP IT OFF TODAY AND PICK IT UP FRIDAY MORNING.. IF THATS POSSIABLE


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> yea im ready but keekee not feeling that good but hopefully we could make it


dile k ya se recupere!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ALL SHIT I CAN DROP IT OFF TODAY AND PICK IT UP FRIDAY MORNING.. IF THATS POSSIABLE


i just called him again n asked him...he told me his son has done some before not the old guy n his son not working rite now....HE JUST FINISHED THE SEATS I TOOK HIM TODAY!!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> i just called him again n asked him...he told me his son has done some before not the old guy n his son not working rite now....HE JUST FINISHED THE SEATS I TOOK HIM TODAY!!


go get it and post pic


----------



## elspock84

Fleetangel said:


> i was just messing around!!! r u going to vegas paisano?


 Next yr carnal when I have more of my work out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> i just called him again n asked him...he told me his son has done some before not the old guy n his son not working rite now....HE JUST FINISHED THE SEATS I TOOK HIM TODAY!!



X2 POST SOME PICS.. AND ALRIGHT HOPEFULLY HE WORKS SOON AGAIN


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> go get it and post pic


ITS A 30 MINUTE DRIVE ALL HIGHWAY...TOO MUCH FOR TODAY


----------



## Fleetangel

elspock84 said:


> Next yr carnal when I have more of my work out there.


IM TAKIN THE FRAME U PAINTED...I THREW SOME PATTERNS ON IT


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> X2 POST SOME PICS.. AND ALRIGHT HOPEFULLY HE WORKS SOON AGAIN


I MIGHT GO PICK EM UP TOMORROW!!...EARLY IN THE MORNING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ITS A 30 MINUTE DRIVE ALL HIGHWAY...TOO MUCH FOR TODAY


UR A ROAD WARRIOR... U CAN DO IT.. I BELIEVE IN U ... U CAN DO IT.. I KNOW U CAN DO IT.. DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT...LOL. JK..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> UR A ROAD WARRIOR... U CAN DO IT.. I BELIEVE IN U ... U CAN DO IT.. I KNOW U CAN DO IT.. DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT...LOL. JK..


HAHA HE CLOSES AT 5 WONT MAKE IT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:squint::squint::rant:...JK.. IS UR TRIKE READY NOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS BIG AL 310


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :squint::squint::rant:...JK.. IS UR TRIKE READY NOW.


ITS ALMOST READY JUST DOING THE LAST FEW TOUCHES TO IT...I WANNA MAKE IT RIDEABLE FOR VEGAS SO I CAN CRUZE IT AROUND N THEN JUST CHANGE THE CROWN AT THE SHOW:happysad:


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> ITS A 30 MINUTE DRIVE ALL HIGHWAY...TOO MUCH FOR TODAY


all that talkin when you could have been driven


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ITS ALMOST READY JUST DOING THE LAST FEW TOUCHES TO IT...I WANNA MAKE IT RIDEABLE FOR VEGAS SO I CAN CRUZE IT AROUND N THEN JUST CHANGE THE CROWN AT THE SHOW:happysad:


I WONDER IF I CAN MAKE GT EDITION RIDEABLE... WHAT ELSE DO U NEED FOR UR BIKE.


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> all that talkin when you could have been driven


HAHA IN OTHER WORDS I WAS TOO LAZY TO GO!!!....


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> ITS ALMOST READY JUST DOING THE LAST FEW TOUCHES TO IT...I WANNA MAKE IT RIDEABLE FOR VEGAS SO I CAN CRUZE IT AROUND N THEN JUST CHANGE THE CROWN AT THE SHOW:happysad:


we going to cruise lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> all that talkin when you could have been driven


X2 :yessad:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WONDER IF I CAN MAKE GT EDITION RIDEABLE... WHAT ELSE DO U NEED FOR UR BIKE.


A LOT OF STUFF BUT SO FAR ITS COMPLETE FOR THE SHOW...I NEED TO PAINT PART OF MY SEAT N JUST DETAIL IT THATS ALL


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WONDER IF I CAN MAKE GT EDITION RIDEABLE... WHAT ELSE DO U NEED FOR UR BIKE.


you can do it 



Fleetangel said:


> HAHA IN OTHER WORDS I WAS TOO LAZY TO GO!!!....


lol


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> we going to cruise lol


I AMMM SOOOOOOOO DOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN:x:


----------



## lesstime

am going to lace another wheel right now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> A LOT OF STUFF BUT SO FAR ITS COMPLETE FOR THE SHOW...I NEED TO PAINT PART OF MY SEAT N JUST DETAIL IT THATS ALL


SAME HERE. I MIGHT GO SHOP AT THE BIKE SHOP TOMOROW AND SEE WHAT I WANT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I AMMM SOOOOOOOO DOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN:x:


ILL PUSH MY BIKE BEHIND U GUYS


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SAME HERE. I MIGHT GO SHOP AT THE BIKE SHOP TOMOROW AND SEE WHAT I WANT.


U LUCKY!!>..I HAVE NO MONEY PLUS THERES NO SHOPS AROUND HERE


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL PUSH MY BIKE BEHIND U GUYS


f that ill bring a rope lol J/K


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL PUSH MY BIKE BEHIND U GUYS


1 DOLLAR PER RIDE ON MA TRIKE!LOL


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> U LUCKY!!>..I HAVE NO MONEY PLUS THERES NO SHOPS AROUND HERE


x2 but one shop 45 min away and about 3x more then i charge for parts


----------



## lesstime

shit on t4's females with the least on get rides free


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> x2 but one shop 45 min away and about 3x more then i charge for parts


DATS EXPENSIVE:0


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> shit on t4's females with the least on get rides free


UMM ON MINE FEMALES CAN GET FREAKY FOR FREE!!!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> DATS EXPENSIVE:0


thats why i started to sell


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> UMM ON MINE FEMALES CAN GET FREAKY FOR FREE!!!


lol


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> lol


haha better:shh: cuz ur wife will come by brotha!!!....i want u healthy in vegas(no ****)....


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> am going to lace another wheel right now


done next


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> haha better:shh: cuz ur wife will come by brotha!!!....i want u healthy in vegas(no ****)....


lol


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 371925


whos is that?


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> whos is that?


my cuzin kika!...


----------



## lesstime

looking sick


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> looking sick


turtle painted it!...its purple candy with barely any flake!...


----------



## lesstime

turtle strip it also??
i need a few lines by vegas


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> turtle strip it also??
> i need a few lines by vegas


naa the striping was done by some guy at a carshow


----------



## lesstime

dang


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> idk he in the valley roberto said. u know anybody can do cut glass seat.


yea thats the guy ...... i know someone else but to late for that


----------



## BIG TURTLE

lesstime said:


> thanks and tell her not to stress and get some rest and she will make it


thanks bro i told her all she needs is lots of rest and she will be fine


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> hope u guys can make it.. she needs a vacation.


shes pushing lol ....... but we always looking forward vegas trip....... lil vacation


----------



## BIG TURTLE

Fleetangel said:


> turtle painted it!...its purple candy with barely any flake!...


 not kandy loko...... purple pearl


----------



## lesstime

found a striper out here droping the parts off tomorrow and waithing for it  and a good price


----------



## BIG TURTLE

ALMOST GETTING THERE ...........


----------



## -GT- RAY

*Just got my fenders done by the fellow I.E. member Abel..!!!*


----------



## lesstime

nice


-GT- RAY said:


> *Just got my fenders done by the fellow I.E. member Abel..!!!*
> View attachment 372028
> 
> View attachment 372029
> 
> View attachment 372030


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> ALMOST GETTING THERE ...........


cant wait to see it all done!!


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> *Just got my fenders done by the fellow I.E. member Abel..!!!*
> View attachment 372028
> nice
> View attachment 372029
> 
> View attachment 372030


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

im reapinting the red on my subs....


----------



## Fleetangel

and this is how my trike looks rite now!!!....


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 372072
> im reapinting the red on my subs....


nice how does it sound


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> nice how does it sound


havent tried them yet!!...ima have to take my cars battery...n i need my cuzin to go pick up the stereo so i can set it up


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> havent tried them yet!!...ima have to take my cars battery...n i need my cuzin to go pick up the stereo so i can set it up


oh well am bout to eat a top ramen and go to bedd ttyl


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> oh well am bout to eat a top ramen and go to bedd ttyl


top ramen??? a torta de jamon sounds way better!lol....gnite bro


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> top ramen??? a torta de jamon sounds way better!lol....gnite bro


whats that???


----------



## Fleetangel

damn ima start calling u ******!...a ham sandwich!lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

I'LL PROBABLY MAKE SOME TOP RAMEN RIGHT NOW TOO.!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

whats top ramen??????:dunno:


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> damn ima start calling u ******!...a ham sandwich!lol


lol naw



-GT- RAY said:


> I'LL PROBABLY MAKE SOME TOP RAMEN RIGHT NOW TOO.!!!!!!


:h5:



Fleetangel said:


> whats top ramen??????:dunno:


soup in a bag


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> whats top ramen??????:dunno:


ITS LIKE THE BEST SOUP IN THE WORLD AND ONLY TAKES 5 MINUTES TO MAKE IT...
AND THEN ADD LEMON AND SALT WITH A LITTLE BIT OF TAPATIO..!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> ITS LIKE THE BEST SOUP IN THE WORLD AND ONLY TAKES 5 MINUTES TO MAKE IT...
> AND THEN ADD LEMON AND SALT WITH A LITTLE BIT OF TAPATIO..!!!!!!!!!


DAMN THAT JUST TURNED MY MOUTH INTO WATER!!!:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

with a lot of pepper


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> DAMN THAT JUST TURNED MY MOUTH INTO WATER!!!:biggrin:


YEA ME TOO..!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

fleet dont forget your tatt equpment


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> with a lot of pepper


WAIT, CHICKEN OR BEEF OR SHRIMP..?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

-GT- RAY said:


> *Just got my fenders done by the fellow I.E. member Abel..!!!*
> View attachment 372028
> 
> View attachment 372029
> 
> View attachment 372030


looking good


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> fleet dont forget your tatt equpment


I WONT BRO!!....ITS GONNA BE PART OF MY DISPLAY!!!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I might not go to vegas


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I might not go to vegas


YEAHHH RIGHT!!! I DONT BELIEVE THAT!....UNLESS SOMETHING BAD HAPPENED???....IS EVERYTHING OKAY BRO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I have no rid for me and my bike and my baby momma n baby


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have no rid for me and my bike and my baby momma n baby


WUT BOUT UR DAD???....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUT BOUT UR DAD???....


Well baby momma not going. I'm not taking her. Just me n my bike. My dad don't have room in his truck. I don't think the camaro will make it out there


----------



## Fleetangel

DAMN THAT SUCKS!!... WUTS WRONG WITH THE CAMARO???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> DAMN THAT SUCKS!!... WUTS WRONG WITH THE CAMARO???


 Nothing really. I need back breaks oil change and one back tired lol


----------



## Fleetangel

SEND THE BIKE WITH UR DAD THEN!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm going to be there. I'f I have to then fuck it I'll take the Camao with no brakes and balled tired.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm going to be there. I'f I have to then fuck it I'll take the Camao with no brakes and balled tired.


JUST DRIVE CAREFULLY N MAKE SURE UR PHONE IS CHARGED!...WHEN R U LEAVING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'll probably leave Friday morning at 3 and drive super slow. Like 40 mph


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'll probably leave Friday morning at 3 and drive super slow. Like 40 mph


I'D ROLL WITH U BUT IM LEAVING FRIDAY NIGHT RIGHT AFTER WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> I'D ROLL WITH U BUT IM LEAVING FRIDAY NIGHT RIGHT AFTER WORK


 It's all good but thanks g.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nothing really. I need back breaks oil change and one back tired lol


drive safe bro and that bald tire is from donuts huh


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GT FAM!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> ALMOST GETTING THERE ...........


:naughty:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

-GT- RAY said:


> *Just got my fenders done by the fellow I.E. member Abel..!!!*
> View attachment 372028
> 
> View attachment 372029
> 
> View attachment 372030


LOOKING GOOD I.E


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 372074
> and this is how my trike looks rite now!!!....


GT UP CLEAN TRIKE FLEET:h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> GT UP CLEAN TRIKE FLEET:h5:


THANX WOODY!


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Good Morning Goodtime members!!! Everyone almost ready for vegas???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> drive safe bro and that bald tire is from donuts huh


NA IM ROOKIE AT THAT.. LOL.. FROM BURN OUT.


----------



## Fleetangel

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Good Morning Goodtime members!!! Everyone almost ready for vegas???


WUZ UP MONICA!...ALMOST READY!! JUST FINISHED DOING SOME LAST TOUCH UPS ON MA TRIKE...NOW I HAVE TO ASSEMBLE IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DID U GET UR SEAT...


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ UP MONICA!...ALMOST READY!! JUST FINISHED DOING SOME LAST TOUCH UPS ON MA TRIKE...NOW I HAVE TO ASSEMBLE IT


 Well that's good, your planning on leaving firday?? I am hoping to leave Thursday after my final :dunno: that I am not even going to pass so I don't understand why Thomas just wont let me miss it. I think we still need to get the box and finish the display board not sure I have barley seen my hubby this week


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DID U GET UR SEAT...


its princess uniques n a new members seat...not mine...n im going tomorrow...i had to take my aunt somewhere n im going to work in 30 min


----------



## Fleetangel

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Well that's good, your planning on leaving firday?? I am hoping to leave Thursday after my final :dunno: that I am not even going to pass so I don't understand why Thomas just wont let me miss it. I think we still need to get the box and finish the display board not sure I have barley seen my hubby this week


yeah im leaving friday nite...hope u guys enjoy ur time in vegas!


----------



## Fleetangel

just finished painting the last set of parts...i will put it back together tonite...im off to work! talk to u all later!!


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Fleetangel said:


> yeah im leaving friday nite...hope u guys enjoy ur time in vegas!


 ME TOOO


----------



## lesstime

to do list 
parts to pinstriper
display board 
lace one more wheel 
clean white walls
pick up box
wire system
mount box on trike 
swap out a few more old bolts with new chrome ones getting droped off today
put tires& tubes on rims 
pick dvd for dvd player for show 
pick cd for deck make one more display box and cover 
clean everything one more time 
remove trike load in car with ez up, chairs,ice chest for trip suit casesand get hair cut 


AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> to do list
> parts to pinstriper
> display board
> lace one more wheel
> clean white walls
> pick up box
> wire system
> mount box on trike
> swap out a few more old bolts with new chrome ones getting droped off today
> put tires& tubes on rims
> pick dvd for dvd player for show
> pick cd for deck make one more display box and cover
> clean everything one more time
> remove trike load in car with ez up, chairs,ice chest for trip suit casesand get hair cut
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


LMAO BABE I WILL HELP YOU ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> to do list
> parts to pinstriper
> display board
> lace one more wheel
> clean white walls
> pick up box
> wire system
> mount box on trike
> swap out a few more old bolts with new chrome ones getting droped off today
> put tires& tubes on rims
> pick dvd for dvd player for show
> pick cd for deck make one more display box and cover
> clean everything one more time
> remove trike load in car with ez up, chairs,ice chest for trip suit casesand get hair cut
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


Thats almost as long of a list of when u get back when u have to ship all that stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> Thats almost as long of a list of when u get back when u have to ship all that stuff :thumbsup:


yep


----------



## lesstime

ok 


ThaHifeyWifey said:


> LMAO BABE I WILL HELP YOU ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> to do list
> parts to pinstriper
> display board
> lace one more wheel
> clean white walls
> pick up box
> wire system
> mount box on trike
> swap out a few more old bolts with new chrome ones just dropped off
> put tires& tubes on rims
> pick dvd for dvd player for show
> pick cd for deck make one more display box and cover
> clean everything one more time
> remove trike load in car with ez up, chairs,ice chest for trip suit casesand get hair cut
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


updates are in blue


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> to do list
> parts to pinstriper
> display board
> lace one more wheel
> clean white walls
> pick up box
> wire system
> mount box on trike
> swap out a few more old bolts with new chrome ones getting droped off today
> put tires& tubes on rims
> pick dvd for dvd player for show
> pick cd for deck make one more display box and cover
> clean everything one more time
> remove trike load in car with ez up, chairs,ice chest for trip suit casesand get hair cut
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


:wow: DONT FORGET TO FILL UP YOUR GAS TANK:biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :wow: DONT FORGET TO FILL UP YOUR GAS TANK:biggrin:


lol hahaha rub it in lol am going to take a 5 gall with us also full


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> lol hahaha rub it in lol am going to take a 5 gall with us also full


 AT LEAST YOU AT THE WEST COST. WE TEXAS BOYS PAY THE PRICE ON EVERYTHING.SHIT EVEN SHIPPING ON PARTS COST US A NUT:yessad: 

THAT GAS TANK IS GOING ON THE ROOF RIGHT?hno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CAN ANY GOODTIMER SEND ME THE GOODTIMES LOGO TO MY EMAIL PLEASE. [email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SEND A PM TO MY DAD


----------



## HOTSHOT956

KOOL THANX G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TAKE THAT BACK.. ILL BE IN VEGAS WITH GT EDITION..


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> to do list
> parts to pinstriper done
> display board done
> lace one more wheel
> clean white walls
> pick up box
> wire system
> mount box on trike
> swap out a few more old bolts with new chrome ones getting droped off today done
> put tires& tubes on rims
> pick dvd for dvd player for show
> pick cd for deck make one more display box and cover
> clean everything one more time
> remove trike load in car with ez up, chairs,ice chest for trip suit casesand get hair cut
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


more updates and we got a flat on the van


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TAKE THAT BACK.. ILL BE IN VEGAS WITH GT EDITION..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> more updates and we got a flat on the van


dont give up!


----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## Fleetangel

CLEAN PICS JAVIB


----------



## Fleetangel

*UPDATE!!...PEDAL CAR IS DONE! NEW INTERIOR..TOMORROW PICKIN UP THE SEATS N JAGSTER WILL HAVE MY PLAQUES DONE! FOR THE SUPER SHOW*


----------



## javib760

Fleetangel said:


> CLEAN PICS JAVIB


Thanks Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

javib760 said:


>


BAD ASS PICS G... R U READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> *UPDATE!!...PEDAL CAR IS DONE! NEW INTERIOR..TOMORROW PICKIN UP THE SEATS N JAGSTER WILL HAVE MY PLAQUES DONE! FOR THE SUPER SHOW*


DID U GET MY PIC I SENT U EARLIER


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DID U GET MY PIC I SENT U EARLIER


YEAH DIDNT REPLY CUZ I WAS WORKING BUT LOOKS DAMN SICK!!!!!!...WANT ME TO POST IT UP???


----------



## javib760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BAD ASS PICS G... R U READY FOR VEGAS


Thanks Homie,yea cant wait


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> YEAH DIDNT REPLY CUZ I WAS WORKING BUT LOOKS DAMN SICK!!!!!!...WANT ME TO POST IT UP???


YEA GO FOR IT .. I WASNT GOING TO POST IT BUT GO FOR IT.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA GO FOR IT .. I WASNT GOING TO POST IT BUT GO FOR IT.


IM UPLOADING IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS G..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP PASSIONATE AND DJ DIPLOW.


----------



## Fleetangel

GT EDITIONS PUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 372639
> GT EDITIONS PUMP


DONT POST NO MORE PICS I SENT U I DONT WANT TO THE ENGRAVING AND CUSTOM DISPLAY I SENT U :bowrofl::shh:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DONT POST NO MORE PICS I SENT U I DONT WANT TO THE ENGRAVING AND CUSTOM DISPLAY I SENT U :bowrofl::shh:


DONT TRIP!...I WONT POST PICS OF THE RADICAL FRAME U GOT FOR GT EDITION EITHER!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> DONT TRIP!...I WONT POST PICS OF THE RADICAL FRAME U GOT FOR GT EDITION EITHER!


HOW THE TRIKE.


----------



## ABEL760

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.....I.E. DOING A LITTLE LATE NIGHT CREEP...


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW THE TRIKE.


ALMOST DONE!!..PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER TOMORROW N SETTING UP THE SYSTEM


----------



## lesstime

last wheel laced two out of 3 tires swaped chrome hardware swaped pin stripeing done display board done air line ran might change when we get there


----------



## Fleetangel

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.....I.E. DOING A LITTLE LATE NIGHT CREEP...


WUZ UP HOMIE! READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ALMOST DONE!!..PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER TOMORROW N SETTING UP THE SYSTEM


TIGHT TIGHT.. I WANT TO SEE IT WITH THE NEW GIFT IT GOT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS.....I.E. DOING A LITTLE LATE NIGHT CREEP...


WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> last wheel laced two out of 3 tires swaped chrome hardware swaped pin stripeing done display board done air line ran might change when we get there


DAMN I THOUGHT U WOULD BE DONE ALREADY.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TIGHT TIGHT.. I WANT TO SEE IT WITH THE NEW GIFT IT GOT.


HAHA IT LOOKS MUCH BETTER!!...ONCE IT COMES BACK FROM VEGAS IMA DO SOME STUFF TO THE GIFT N SEND EVERYTHING FOR ENGRAVING,MURALS N SOME EXTRA STUFF I HAVE FOR IT


----------



## lesstime

i wish bro i still have to get the box and wire it and mount and make one more display box then load it all


----------



## Fleetangel

ALRIGHT FAMILIA IM OUTS...GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY TO GO PICK UP THE SEATS THEN GO TO WORK:/....GOOD NITE EVERYONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN LESSSTIME. TIME CLICKN,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ALRIGHT FAMILIA IM OUTS...GOTTA WAKE UP EARLY TO GO PICK UP THE SEATS THEN GO TO WORK:/....GOOD NITE EVERYONE!


GOODNIGHT G


----------



## lesstime

night g am out also have to get up early try and get everything done asap so we can get on the road jr foward the pinstriping pic to fleet please monica deleated it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> night g am out also have to get up early try and get everything done asap so we can get on the road jr foward the pinstriping pic to fleet please monica deleated it



YES SIR ILL DO IT RIGHT NOW. JUST LETTN THE CELL CHARGE A LITTLE.


----------



## David Cervantes

Getting ready for vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> Getting ready for vegas


LOOKS GOOD ANY NEW UPDATES


----------



## BIG TURTLE

David Cervantes said:


> Getting ready for vegas


CHINGONAS DAVID ........


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION UP DATE


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EDITION UP DATE


LOVING THOSE MURALS!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

I PICKED UP THE SEATS!!!! THEY LOOK NICE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM.LOOKING GOOD ON ALL THOSE UPGRADES.:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

no sleep tosin and turnin  got the last tire swaped and mounted on the trike waiting on call for the box going to build last display box in a bit still have not ate


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EDITION UP DATE





David Cervantes said:


> Getting ready for vegas


all looking good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> LOVING THOSE MURALS!!!!!


let me know ill do murals on ur bike.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HOTSHOT956 
lesstime 
inked1987+

 WAT IT DEW FAM.HEY FREEDY IF YOU TEXT ME OR CALLED ME AND NO ANSWER IS BCS I FORGOT MY DAM PHONE AT HOME


----------



## ljlow82

GOOD LUCK TO ALL SHOWING IN VEGAS:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> GOOD LUCK TO ALL SHOWING IN VEGAS:thumbsup:


thanks brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS HAVE A SAFE DRIVE GOING TO VEGAS.


----------



## sureñosbluez

hey familia whazz up :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> hey familia whazz up :wave:


WHATS UP G....


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good everyone... i aint getting a damn screen for my trike....just gonna put on my cars stereo for now


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP G....


my mom is back in the hospital but she is ok  and i ready to paint my bike again (paint job number 22)  and put some murals and finish the hydros and also i going to start to work on my brother's bike and newphew's pedal car i hope to finish them for the show in november and i have some prospects who want to join the GOOD TIMES FAMILIA


----------



## sureñosbluez

javib760 said:


>


bad asssss


----------



## ABEL760

sureñosbluez said:


> my mom is back in the hospital but she is ok  and i ready to paint my bike again (paint job number 22)  and put some murals and finish the hydros and also i going to start to work on my brother's bike and newphew's pedal car i hope to finish them for the show in november and i have some prospects who want to join the GOOD TIMES FAMILIA


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760

ABEL760 said:


> :thumbsup:


IF PANCHO DOES THE MURALS LET ME KNOW AND I WILL TAKE MY SONS BIKE OR TWO FOR MURALS...


----------



## sureñosbluez

ABEL760 said:


> :thumbsup:


q-vo abel :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> my mom is back in the hospital but she is ok  and i ready to paint my bike again (paint job number 22)  and put some murals and finish the hydros and also i going to start to work on my brother's bike and newphew's pedal car i hope to finish them for the show in november and i have some prospects who want to join the GOOD TIMES FAMILIA


keep up the good work! y k se recupere la tia!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

MY LIFE SUCKSSS!!!>..I JUST CHIPPED OFF SOME OF MY PAINT!!....I WONT BE ABLE TO REP MY PLAQUE...UNLESS I GET A CALL FROM A GUY TO FIX IT


----------



## -GT- RAY

sureñosbluez said:


> my mom is back in the hospital but she is ok  and i ready to paint my bike again (paint job number 22)  and put some murals and finish the hydros and also i going to start to work on my brother's bike and newphew's pedal car i hope to finish them for the show in november and i have some prospects who want to join the GOOD TIMES FAMILIA


 Koo koo...Yu gunna make it to the la gente show in 2 weeks..?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> my mom is back in the hospital but she is ok  and i ready to paint my bike again (paint job number 22)  and put some murals and finish the hydros and also i going to start to work on my brother's bike and newphew's pedal car i hope to finish them for the show in november and i have some prospects who want to join the GOOD TIMES FAMILIA


THATS GOOD UR MOM GET BETTER. HOPEFULLY SHE GETS OUT SOON.. AND COLOR IS UR BIKE GOING TO BE FOR THE 22 TIME..LOL. .. HOW MANY MEMBERS U HAVE SO FAR... POST SOME PICS. uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> MY LIFE SUCKSSS!!!>..I JUST CHIPPED OFF SOME OF MY PAINT!!....I WONT BE ABLE TO REP MY PLAQUE...UNLESS I GET A CALL FROM A GUY TO FIX IT


WHERE U CHIP AT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Koo koo...Yu gunna make it to the la gente show in 2 weeks..?


WHHATS UP RAY.. ILL BE AT UR BIKE SHOW N TRAFFIC.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHERE U CHIP AT ...


upper "s" tube....hope i get someone to fix it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

send me a pic of it i might have something i can cover it with...


----------



## Fleetangel

its sending to ur phone bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

ABEL760 said:


> IF PANCHO DOES THE MURALS LET ME KNOW AND I WILL TAKE MY SONS BIKE OR TWO FOR MURALS...


simon my brother talk with mr pancho to do my murals but i need to paint my bike first


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> keep up the good work! y k se recupere la tia!!...


gracias primo  que onda vaz a ir a las vegas


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> MY LIFE SUCKSSS!!!>..I JUST CHIPPED OFF SOME OF MY PAINT!!....I WONT BE ABLE TO REP MY PLAQUE...UNLESS I GET A CALL FROM A GUY TO FIX IT


chales primo  por lo mismo voy a pintar mi bike


----------



## sureñosbluez

-GT- RAY said:


> Koo koo...Yu gunna make it to the la gente show in 2 weeks..?


no bro i cant cross to USA  maybe next year


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS GOOD UR MOM GET BETTER. HOPEFULLY SHE GETS OUT SOON.. AND COLOR IS UR BIKE GOING TO BE FOR THE 22 TIME..LOL. .. HOW MANY MEMBERS U HAVE SO FAR... POST SOME PICS. uffin:


thanks bro, still with candy red, flakes and i want to put murals, we are 5 members and 3 prospects i hope to be more for the next show here in my town


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> MY LIFE SUCKSSS!!!>..I JUST CHIPPED OFF SOME OF MY PAINT!!....I WONT BE ABLE TO REP MY PLAQUE...UNLESS I GET A CALL FROM A GUY TO FIX IT


KEEP YOUR HEAD UP GTIMER IT HAPPENS TO EVERY ONE. DONT LET THAT BRING YOU DOWN.ITS JUST A FIXER UPPER THEY NEED YOU ON THE MIGHTY GT LINE UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Almost in vegas 2 hours away


----------



## lesstime

here in vegas drive was fine not haveing good luck with the trike


----------



## ljlow82

Good luck to all going to vegas have a safe trip back to all


----------



## Fleetangel

about to hit the road!...VENTURA CHAPTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime




----------



## ABEL760

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY

Found this in the Coachella Valley topic..


----------



## DVS

What's up Goodtimers. Nice meeting some of you guys yesterday and today.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> What's up Goodtimers. Nice meeting some of you guys yesterday and today.


 It was good to meet u to bro. See u soon and congrats on ur win


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good to meet u to bro. See u soon and congrats on ur win


 Where were you all weekend? Didn't see you till award time?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Where were you all weekend? Didn't see you till award time?


 I know I didn't see u. I was at the hop and after I was by my bike the whole time


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I want to thank all the goodtimers for coming out reppn hard. And congrats to all the winners. David ventura chapter 1st place and 2nd place trikee of the year. And I want to congrat thomas and his wife and his son t4 for taking 2nd place trike and thanks for taking 9 hour drive down herem
. I hope u guys had fun ur first time with the gt family. And I can't for get congrats to ie chapter lil vago taking home 3rd place. I took 2nd place myself. And congrats to rest of the family for coming down. Win or loose. We still winners. Next year lowrider tour. Let's push harder and see more chsapter and bikes there. Next year it gt title for bike club of the year. Gt up


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I want to thank all the goodtimers for coming out reppn hard. And congrats to all the winners. David ventura chapter 1st place and 2nd place trikee of the year. And I want to congrat thomas and his wife and his son t4 for taking 2nd place trike and thanks for taking 9 hour drive down herem
> . I hope u guys had fun ur first time with the gt family. And I can't for get congrats to ie chapter lil vago taking home 3rd place. I took 2nd place myself. And congrats to rest of the family for coming down. Win or loose. We still winners. Next year lowrider tour. Let's push harder and see more chsapter and bikes there. Next year it gt title for bike club of the year. Gt up


:boink::boink::thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

WAS GOOD SEEN SOME OF U AT THE SHOW!!... WE LOOKED GOOD!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I want to thank all the goodtimers for coming out reppn hard. And congrats to all the winners. David ventura chapter 1st place and 2nd place trikee of the year. And I want to congrat thomas and his wife and his son t4 for taking 2nd place trike and thanks for taking 9 hour drive down herem
> . I hope u guys had fun ur first time with the gt family. And I can't for get congrats to ie chapter lil vago taking home 3rd place. I took 2nd place myself. And congrats to rest of the family for coming down. Win or loose. We still winners. Next year lowrider tour. Let's push harder and see more chsapter and bikes there. Next year it gt title for bike club of the year. Gt up



i want to thanked my GT FAMILY FOR BEEN THERE. i also want to than PJ, THOMAS AND HIS WIFE FOR STAING WITH MY WIFE TILL THE END ALSO I WANT TO THANK POUL AND ANNA, SONIA FOR THE SUPPORT. THANKES KEEP PUSHING GT TO THE END.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> i want to thanked my GT FAMILY FOR BEEN THERE. i also want to than PJ, THOMAS AND HIS WIFE FOR STAING WITH MY WIFE TILL THE END ALSO I WANT TO THANK POUL AND ANNA, SONIA FOR THE SUPPORT. THANKES KEEP PUSHING GT TO THE END.


NO PROBLEM BROTHER. HOW CAN I GET THE SCORE SHEET DAVID.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NO PROBLEM BROTHER. HOW CAN I GET THE SCORE SHEET DAVID.


I ASKED MY WIFE AND SHE SAID TO GET AHOLED OF YOLANDA AND SHE WILL EATHER E-MAILOR MY MAILL BUT I THINK U GOT TO WAIT LIKE ONE TO TWO WEEKES FOR THEM TO GET IT.


----------



## 55800

congrats to all the GT fam for reppin it out there wish i coulda been ther next year ill be out there 4 sure


----------



## DVS

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good to meet u to bro. See u soon and congrats on ur win


Thanks. Now it's time to add some new stuff for next year.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> I ASKED MY WIFE AND SHE SAID TO GET AHOLED OF YOLANDA AND SHE WILL EATHER E-MAILOR MY MAILL BUT I THINK U GOT TO WAIT LIKE ONE TO TWO WEEKES FOR THEM TO GET IT.


can u have her send it to my email i dont know who yolanda is..... [email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> congrats to all the GT fam for reppin it out there wish i coulda been ther next year ill be out there 4 sure


thank u brother.. yea hopefully we can get all the bikes out there from each chapter,.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> Thanks. Now it's time to add some new stuff for next year.


thats the way u got to do it.. im ready strip the bike after nov 13..


----------



## lesstime

AM HOME !!!!!!!! lol what a long drive for my wife i was sleeping the whole time 

congrats to all of the GT family that made it out nice meeting all of you had a great time and JR no more budlight for me  lol
congrats david,lil vago,jr,and t4 
the whole GT fam looked real good and strong but we all need to save up for next year so we can all get there and and have a BIG GT line up 

thanks for everything everyone see you soon nice meeting all of you 

time to upgrade  pics to follow


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> AM HOME !!!!!!!! lol what a long drive for my wife i was sleeping the whole time
> 
> congrats to all of the GT family that made it out nice meeting all of you had a great time and JR no more budlight for me  lol
> congrats david,lil vago,jr,and t4
> the whole GT fam looked real good and strong but we all need to save up for next year so we can all get there and and have a BIG GT line up
> 
> thanks for everything everyone see you soon nice meeting all of you
> 
> time to upgrade  pics to follow


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> AM HOME !!!!!!!! lol what a long drive for my wife i was sleeping the whole time
> 
> congrats to all of the GT family that made it out nice meeting all of you had a great time and JR no more budlight for me  lol
> congrats david,lil vago,jr,and t4
> the whole GT fam looked real good and strong but we all need to save up for next year so we can all get there and and have a BIG GT line up
> 
> thanks for everything everyone see you soon nice meeting all of you
> 
> time to upgrade  pics to follow


THE WORD ON THE ST U TAKING TOTY NEXT YEAR...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THE WORD ON THE ST U TAKING TOTY NEXT YEAR...


SHHHHHH dont talk so loud


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> SHHHHHH dont talk so loud



:burn::sprint:


----------



## lesstime

lol monica went to get the kids when she gets back ill try to start posting pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LESSTIME WAKE UP POST PICS...


----------



## oneofakind

CONGRATS TO ALL GOODTIMERS NICE LINEUP GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AGAIN AND MEETING FLEETANGEL AND LESSTIME FOR THE FIRST TIME...AND DONT WORRY HIFEYWIFEY I WONT POST THAT PIC JUST YET....LOL...!


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL GOODTIMERS NICE LINEUP GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AGAIN AND MEETING FLEETANGEL AND LESSTIME FOR THE FIRST TIME...AND DONT WORRY HIFEYWIFEY I WONT POST THAT PIC JUST YET....LOL...!


no you have to post that pic lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LESSTIME WAKE UP POST PICS...


am awake but am going to bed pics tomorrow if wifey dont get to them 1st


----------



## Fleetangel

oneofakind said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL GOODTIMERS NICE LINEUP GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AGAIN AND MEETING FLEETANGEL AND LESSTIME FOR THE FIRST TIME...AND DONT WORRY HIFEYWIFEY I WONT POST THAT PIC JUST YET....LOL...!


IT WAS NICE MEETING U TOO BRO!!:h5:


----------



## lesstime

sup fleet you took off hella fast after the show wanted to talk to you but you was gone nice meeting you bro


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Whats up GT family it was nice meeting everyone!!!! I can't wait to hang out with everyone again


----------



## lesstime

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Whats up GT family it was nice meeting everyone!!!! I can't wait to hang out with everyone again


post pics


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> post pics


 NO I'm tired


----------



## lesstime

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> NO I'm tired


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

is there a way that I can load all the pics on here at once???


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup fleet you took off hella fast after the show wanted to talk to you but you was gone nice meeting you bro


IT WAS NICE MEETING U TOO!!...YEAHH I HAD TO LOAD UP THE STUFF CUZ MY FAM WAS LEAVING THEN BY THE TIME I FINISHED THE TROPHY CEREMONY WAS OVER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS... I GOT GOOD NEWS I GOT A 2ND JOB TODAY..


----------



## Fleetangel

CONGRATS JR!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS MAN.. I GOT TO PUSH HARDER I FILL LIKE GT AINT GOOD LOOKING..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THANKS MAN.. I GOT TO PUSH HARDER I FILL LIKE GT AINT GOOD LOOKING..


KEDP PUSHING MAN!!!...U ALREADY KNOW WHO UR TOP COMP IS!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> KEDP PUSHING MAN!!!...U ALREADY KNOW WHO UR TOP COMP IS!!



YES SIR. HEY WHEN U HAVE CHANCE CALL ME LATER LIKE AFTER 2


----------



## Fleetangel

AIGHT G


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS... I GOT GOOD NEWS I GOT A 2ND JOB TODAY..


oh snap  congrats


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

GRRR


----------



## lesstime

babe use photobucket with the img code to do lot of pics at one time


----------



## lesstime

Jr what kinda job is it??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

im going to be repaint dresser and building dresser and drive big ass trucks.


----------



## lesstime

cool lift with your knees not your back


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool lift with your knees not your back


lol i dont like doing it like that.. but i got to try to do it i dont want to mess up my bike.


----------



## lesstime

lol yep
send me the stuff we talked about when we was on the road am going to get started on mine also lol bike is already in parts so its kinda easyer for me lol


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> babe use photobucket with the img code to do lot of pics at one time


 Ok I will try right now


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THE WORD ON THE ST U TAKING TOTY NEXT YEAR...


 There will be no pics it will be in hiding until we bust out with it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> There will be no pics it will be in hiding until we bust out with it


THATS NO FAIR.. I WANT TO SEE IT ...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM GLAD EVERY ONE MADE IT BACK HOME SAFE. YOU GUYS HAD A REAL STRONG LINE UP.CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU GUYS:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAT IT DEW FAM GLAD EVERY ONE MADE IT BACK HOME SAFE. YOU GUYS HAD A REAL STRONG LINE UP.CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU GUYS:thumbsup:


YOU GOT ONE YEAR BROTHER TO START SAVING UP FOR THIS SHOW. WHAT EVER IT TAKES BROTHER START SAVING MONEY.. FUND RAISER. HOW WAS THAT SHOW U TOLD ME ABOUT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOU GOT ONE YEAR BROTHER TO START SAVING UP FOR THIS SHOW. WHAT EVER IT TAKES BROTHER START SAVING MONEY.. FUND RAISER. HOW WAS THAT SHOW U TOLD ME ABOUT



YES SIR WE WORKING ON THAT FUND RAISER. WE GOING TO THREW SOME PLATE SALES AND CAR WASHES ANYTHING THAT WOULD PAY FOR OUR TRIP FOR VEGAS. ON THE SHOW MAN IT SUCKED BALLS BIG TIME.ME AND FREEDY WAS THE ONLY BIKES THERE AND JUST 4 CARS THAT SHOWED UP.WE PACKED OUR RIDES AND LEFT AFTER WAITING FOR LIKE 6 HOURS FOR COMPETITION AND NOTHING. I WAS MAD CUZ I THOUGH THEY WHERE GOING TO GIVE US ATLEAST THE AWARDS FOR TRAVELING ALMOST 2 HOURS AND NOTHING NOT EVEN THANK YOU.THE GOOD PART IS THAT WE GETTING CALLS FROM PEOPLE IN THAT AREA THAT WANT TO JOIN THE MIGHTY GT. SO AT THE END IT WAS KOOL. WE REALLY WANT OVER THERE TO MEET FREEDY AND THE FAM. THERE SUCH KOOL PEOPLE GLAD WE HAVE HIM IN OUR TEAM


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS NO FAIR.. I WANT TO SEE IT ...


 You will be able to see it don't worry you are special jr.


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAT IT DEW FAM GLAD EVERY ONE MADE IT BACK HOME SAFE. YOU GUYS HAD A REAL STRONG LINE UP.CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU GUYS:thumbsup:


we went with 700 buck and came back with 45 thats gas both ways room food GT hat and shirt the few beers we had lol and it was well worth it ever pennie next year we will be two bikes deep from 208 for sure with 1700 bucks lol it be nice to get two bikes from every chap whats everyone think????


----------



## lesstime

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> You will be able to see it don't worry you are special in the head jr.


fixed


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> we went with 700 buck and came back with 45 thats gas both ways room food GT hat and shirt the few beers we had lol and it was well worth it ever pennie next year we will be two bikes deep from 208 for sure with 1700 bucks lol it be nice to get two bikes from every chap whats everyone think????


 that 45 is going to the cell phones so please dont spend it


----------



## lesstime

ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOL U GUYS THINK U FUNNY SAYING IM SPECIAL..


----------



## lesstime

wheres all the pics?????????


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> we went with 700 buck and came back with 45 thats gas both ways room food GT hat and shirt the few beers we had lol and it was well worth it ever pennie next year we will be two bikes deep from 208 for sure with 1700 bucks lol it be nice to get two bikes from every chap whats everyone think????


YA I HEAR YOU MAN.IT COST SOME MONEY TO HIT VEGAS. 1700 BUCKS HA? ILL SEAT NEXT TO YOU THE HOLE TIME LOL JK. IT SURE WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE EVERY CHAPTER BUST OUT SOME RIDES. WE ARE THINKING ABOUT BUYING A TRAILER FOR ALL MY CHAPTER TO HIT VEGAS NEXT YEAR EVEN IF WE JUST LAY THEM IN THE GT LINE UP WITH NO DISPLAYS AS LONG AS WE GET ALL THE BIKES IN THERE.YOU GET A YES FROM ME MR.THOMAS.I BRING THIS UP ON MY NEXT MEETING SO WE CAN GET READY.SURE SUCKS SEEING EVERYBODY HAVEING A GOODTIME WHILE WE AT HOME.


----------



## lesstime

i spent 40 on our display for the 

20 on the carpet
15 on mirrors
5 on fish rocks 
and it dont take much room


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WILL WE WERE THINKING ABOUT BUYING A HUGE ROLL OF BLUE CARPET AND A BUNCH OF MIRRORS. ATLEAST SOMETHING AND HOPEFULLY THEY DONT BREAK ON THE ALMOST ACROSS COUNTRY ROAD TRIP


----------



## lesstime

they wont brake just make sure you know all dust off before you repack them try to get the bevled edge one the ones i got do chip easy


----------



## HOTSHOT956

IF NOT WELL JUST GET A 18 WHEELER AND WE WILL HAVE FULL DISPLAY ON EVERY SINGLE BIKE.


----------



## lesstime

ok thats a little over board lol 
if i can find a nice truck to trade my van in am going to bring more then two rides ill bring the trailer we got


----------



## HOTSHOT956

I MEAN IF WE ARE GONNA BREAK ARE NECKS ON BUYING A GOOD TRUCK AND TRAILER. SHIT I RATHER PAY A TRUCK DRIVER AND WE GOT NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT BUT LOAD AND UNLOAD. GT UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> ok thats a little over board lol
> if i can find a nice truck to trade my van in am going to bring more then two rides ill bring the trailer we got



EVERYTHING IS BIGGER IN TEXAS:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

lol 
i think the owner here at my job is thinking of opening a shop in TX if so i can have them ship the bikes to our vegas shop its right down the street from the telly so close we can walk to pick them up if am still here next year i might do it and then i can get some real sleep there and back this time i was all cramped up in there


----------



## Fleetangel

"INKED UP" TIME FOR A COMPLETE UPGRADE....


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to see all the new parts you been getting for it


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> cant wait to see all the new parts you been getting for it


THANX! GONNA TAKE MY TIM THIS TIME!!...


----------



## DVS

Fleetangel said:


> "INKED UP" TIME FOR A COMPLETE UPGRADE....
> View attachment 374743
> 
> 
> View attachment 374742


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> lol
> i think the owner here at my job is thinking of opening a shop in TX if so i can have them ship the bikes to our vegas shop its right down the street from the telly so close we can walk to pick them up if am still here next year i might do it and then i can get some real sleep there and back this time i was all cramped up in there


THATS WHY I WOULDNT MIND BUYING ONE OF THOSE ACTION SCHOOL BUSES AND MAKE INTO A GT RIDER TOUR BUS. PAINT ALL BLUE WITH GOODTIMES ON THE SIDES:naughty:


----------



## lesstime

wheres GT @


----------



## David Cervantes

Some pic that my wife found on the computer.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: GREAT PICS NICE RIDES GT UP:h5:


----------



## lesstime

where yall @


----------



## Fleetangel

:inout:


----------



## inked1987

Any goodtimers. On Facebook


----------



## lesstime

yeah jr ,robert, divids wife ,aj, turtle,turltes wife and lots more


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD GT FAMILY


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

CLEAN PICS THOMAS!


----------



## lesstime

i have a few more but it takes for ever to load ill have monica post them on my facebook and you can see them there


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i have a few more but it takes for ever to load ill have monica post them on my facebook and you can see them there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

:420:


----------



## lesstime

:drama:more pics????


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> :drama:more pics????


POST EM UP!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> POST EM UP!!!!


no one else took any????


----------



## inked1987

How do I find u all on facebook


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> How do I find u all on facebook


HERES MY EMAIL
[email protected]


----------



## lesstime

going to clean the garage tonight i got a few things in my head i want to get started on :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> no one else took any????


I COULDNT I WAS STIL RECOVERING FROM A HANG OVER...LOL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> How do I find u all on facebook


[email protected] 

hey bro let me know when u ready to cut parts,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> going to clean the garage tonight i got a few things in my head i want to get started on :wow:


but the elco is at my house :wow:


----------



## lesstime

i can still work on the molded a arms and rear end i have that already


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> but the elco is at my house :wow:


----------



## lesstime

hangover LOL right next time i want one hahahaha


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I COULDNT I WAS STIL RECOVERING FROM A HANG OVER...LOL..


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP GOODTIMERS ITS BEEN COO TO BE HERE WITH MY SECOND FAMILY, MY GT FAM! BUT I GUESS EVERYTHING COMES TO AN END I WANNA SAY THANKS TO PAUL AND HIS FAMILY FOR GIVING ME A CHANCE ...... I DIDNT DO MUCH.. BUT JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" PUT IN WORK FOR TWO YEARS .....LOL LOVE MY BABY! JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL AND IM REALLY HAPPY TO HAVE MET EVERYONE HERE IN THE GT......... 

ONE DAY ILL BE BACK HOPEFULLY PAUL AND YOU GUYS WILL GIVE A SECOND CHANCE AGAIN..... THANKS BIG TURTLE


----------



## Fleetangel

BIG TURTLE said:


> SUP GOODTIMERS ITS BEEN COO TO BE HERE WITH MY SECOND FAMILY, MY GT FAM! BUT I GUESS EVERYTHING COMES TO AN END I WANNA SAY THANKS TO PAUL AND HIS FAMILY FOR GIVING ME A CHANCE ...... I DIDNT DO MUCH.. BUT JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" PUT IN WORK FOR TWO YEARS .....LOL LOVE MY BABY! JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL AND IM REALLY HAPPY TO HAVE MET EVERYONE HERE IN THE GT.........
> 
> ONE DAY ILL BE BACK HOPEFULLY PAUL AND YOU GUYS WILL GIVE A SECOND CHANCE AGAIN..... THANKS BIG TURTLE


GOODTIMES AINT GOING NO WHERE CARNAL!!...HOPE TO HAVE U BACK SOON!!


----------



## lesstime

lol was looking at all the pic i had and seen this parking sign and next to it the GT logo and said to my self why not lol  i think am going to make some and use them to hold people back from walking on displays


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

http://youtu.be/isTxvB6ZS28


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT. HOW EVERYBODY DOING


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> http://youtu.be/isTxvB6ZS28


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP GT. HOW EVERYBODY DOING


WUTS GOOD BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUTS GOOD BRO


NOTHING JUST LOOKING AROUND FOR A NEW JOB.. I QUIT MY NEW JOB ALREADY..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NOTHING JUST LOOKING AROUND FOR A NEW JOB.. I QUIT MY NEW JOB ALREADY..


DAMN! GOOD LUCK


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=HaPk0OSFiJs  nice


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up familia :wave:


QUE ONDA PRIMO! TE PIERDES


----------



## lesstime

am going to post alot of stuff for sell reall soon like this weekend every one spred the word stock to custom and everything in the middle GTUP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BIG TURTLE said:


> SUP GOODTIMERS ITS BEEN COO TO BE HERE WITH MY SECOND FAMILY, MY GT FAM! BUT I GUESS EVERYTHING COMES TO AN END I WANNA SAY THANKS TO PAUL AND HIS FAMILY FOR GIVING ME A CHANCE ...... I DIDNT DO MUCH.. BUT JULIETA "DRAMA QUEEN" PUT IN WORK FOR TWO YEARS .....LOL LOVE MY BABY! JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL AND IM REALLY HAPPY TO HAVE MET EVERYONE HERE IN THE GT.........
> 
> ONE DAY ILL BE BACK HOPEFULLY PAUL AND YOU GUYS WILL GIVE A SECOND CHANCE AGAIN..... THANKS BIG TURTLE


CHINGA TURTLE DO YOUR THING LOKO WE HERE FOR YOU ALL DAY EVERY DAY.CANT WAIT WHEN YOU COME BACK GT UP LOKO


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> am going to post alot of stuff for sell reall soon like this weekend every one spred the word stock to custom and everything in the middle GTUP


WUT U GOT BRO?


----------



## lesstime

a little of everything lol i still cleaning took a break lol


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> a little of everything lol i still cleaning took a break lol


POST PICS HOMIE!


----------



## lesstime

tomorrow


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

what you looking for ???
i think i got like 5 frames and some misc parts


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> QUE ONDA PRIMO! TE PIERDES


no guey aqui ando de quest  tengo problemas de conexion y tengo un algo de trabajo y ademas estoy bien encabronado


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> a little of everything lol i still cleaning took a break lol


whazz up brother i am ready for some work


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> no guey aqui ando de quest  tengo problemas de conexion y tengo un algo de trabajo y ademas estoy bien encabronado


QUIEN TE ISO ENOJAR?


----------



## lesstime

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up brother i am ready for some work


lol i sent you a pm before you posted about some things lol


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> QUIEN TE ISO ENOJAR?


me hablo mi primo y me dijo que se perdio el money order  lo bueno que me va a dar la feria pa atras


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup matt glad you made it home congrats on your win


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> me hablo mi primo y me dijo que se perdio el money order  lo bueno que me va a dar la feria pa atras


ya recibiste las camisas?


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave:


finally got to see ur bike!!...sick bodywork!


----------



## inked1987

lesstime said:


> am going to post alot of stuff for sell reall soon like this weekend every one spred the word stock to custom and everything in the middle GTUP


 Wat. U got?


----------



## lesstime

like 5 frames some fenders braces custom misc stock mock up parts


----------



## inked1987

Anything square twisted by any chance


----------



## lesstime

in raw i got a sissy bar that need tabs and cruser handle bars need grip,and neck parts welded on


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> sup matt glad you made it home congrats on your win


thanks. now back to the cave for some more secrets.  no one will know what what will look like till phx next year.



Fleetangel said:


> finally got to see ur bike!!...sick bodywork!


thanks. wish i could of met you there. you thinking of rollin to phx next year?


----------



## inked1987

Shoot me. Sum pics tomarrow


----------



## lesstime

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thanks. now back to the cave for some more secrets.  no one will know what what will look like till phx next year.
> 
> coool if you need anything let me know
> 
> thanks. wish i could of met you there. you thinking of rollin to phx next year?


 >>


----------



## lesstime

inked1987 said:


> Shoot me. Sum pics tomarrow


yeah ill post them up tomorrow after i take pics of everything


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thanks. now back to the cave for some more secrets.  no one will know what what will look like till phx next year.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. wish i could of met you there. you thinking of rollin to phx next year?


NO PROBLEM!...IDK I HOPE I DO BUT WE'LL SEE!...I GOT BIG PLANS ON MY TRIKE GOING ON RITE NOW N I WANNA BUST IT OUT READY!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> NO PROBLEM!...IDK I HOPE I DO BUT WE'LL SEE!...I GOT BIG PLANS ON MY TRIKE GOING ON RITE NOW N I WANNA BUST IT OUT READY!


 Any pics? I love that green bike u had. What happened to it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD MORNING GT


----------



## lesstime

ugh what a long night cleaning the garage til about 3am now my son felix bday party then in to the garage to start on some parts and pics for everyone that want stuff i have that dont need


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LESSTIME U THINK U CAN MAKE CUSTOM RIMS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS LETS HIT THIS SHOW STRONG... 

View attachment 377570


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LESSTIME U THINK U CAN MAKE CUSTOM RIMS..


you know this man ill make anything i


----------



## lesstime

hey fam am going to need mad support this coming year we have decided to work on something that has been in our head for meany years and we talked it over for many hours and think its time to do it all out spare time and funds are going to go in to this and there will be no pics passed out unless you are in on this one you know who you are no name's  if you whould like to be part of this pm me why you like to be part of this and what you are able to help out with 
thank you 
lesstime


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Any pics? I love that green bike u had. What happened to it?[/QUOTE
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



HERE IT IS...GONNA RE DO IT FOR NEXT YEAR!!...I SOLD THE GREEN BIKE TO A FRIEND OF MINE IN ARKANSAS...


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMERS LETS HIT THIS SHOW STRONG...
> 
> View attachment 377570


ONE OF MY FAVORITE SHOWS!!!...IM GONNA TRY MY BEST TO GO...IF NOT THEN THERES ALWAYS A NEXT YEAR


----------



## lesstime

good morning GT just ate now heading to the garage to put in some time  gears been turning all night long got lots drawings


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> good morning GT just ate now heading to the garage to put in some time  gears been turning all night long got lots drawings


KEEP PUSHING BROTHA!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> KEEP PUSHING BROTHA!


you too bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> HERE IT IS...GONNA RE DO IT FOR NEXT YEAR!!...I SOLD THE GREEN BIKE TO A FRIEND OF MINE IN ARKANSAS...[/COLOR]


 Nice trike bro I like it


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey




----------



## lesstime

inked1987 said:


> Wat. U got?


i posted pic in the proper topic


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Nice trike bro I like it


THANX USO!!...U WORKING ON A TRIKE RITE?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> THANX USO!!...U WORKING ON A TRIKE RITE?


 Yeah Big Turtle gonna be painting mine


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Yeah Big Turtle gonna be painting mine


THATS COOL BRO!! WUT COLOR IS IT GONNA BE???


----------



## ABEL760

I.E. GOING TO LA GENTE SHOW IN IMPERIAL VALLEY..ANYONE ELSE GOING TO THIS SHOW....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> THATS COOL BRO!! WUT COLOR IS IT GONNA BE???


 I have no idea yet. I keep changing my mind like I do underwear lol


----------



## Fleetangel

ABEL760 said:


> I.E. GOING TO LA GENTE SHOW IN IMPERIAL VALLEY..ANYONE ELSE GOING TO THIS SHOW....


i wish i could go but i have to work:/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> I.E. GOING TO LA GENTE SHOW IN IMPERIAL VALLEY..ANYONE ELSE GOING TO THIS SHOW....


When is it


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I have no idea yet. I keep changing my mind like I do underwear lol


do u have a theme for it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Next up pirate treasure build up


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next up pirate treasure build up


those forksr sick!!...wut happened to the other rims it had?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> do u have a theme for it?


 That bike was a Old School Az bike it was called "Lethal Injection" had a mad scientist weird creature kinda theme. Looked nice til I got it and fucked it up and just kept the frame. I wanna re do it.


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When is it


 This saturday...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> those forksr sick!!...wut happened to the other rims it had?


yea i have them.. im going to get them engraved maybe..


----------



## -GT- RAY

lagenteflyer


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> That bike was a Old School Az bike it was called "Lethal Injection" had a mad scientist weird creature kinda theme. Looked nice til I got it and fucked it up and just kept the frame. I wanna re do it.


looking forward on this project homie!!


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> yea i have them.. im going to get them engraved maybe..


that be nice..simple with detail


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> This saturday...


i might be down to go.. i got to see what i get payed.. money kinda funny..


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> i might be down to go.. i got to see what i get payed.. money kinda funny..


 Aight cuz I.E. Is taking 4 or 5 bikes...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> looking forward on this project homie!!


 Most likely its gonna get started on next month the latest


----------



## lesstime

Good morning GT its monday started my new hours at work  7;30 til 4;00 monday til fri  no more 4 day weeks  no over time  no extra pay  :'(


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Most likely its gonna get started on next month the latest


thats cool!! is it gonna b a slow project?


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> Good morning GT its monday started my new hours at work  7;30 til 4;00 monday til fri  no more 4 day weeks  no over time  no extra pay  :'(


danggg but as long as u got a job bro! its all good!


----------



## lesstime

yeah its cool i got a job but now i have one more day i got to drive out to the shop and back with no extra pay and it cut in my building time on bikes


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Babe its ok at least we have about 45 minutes to see each other before I go to school... and now its time for me to get a part time job and maybe you get a second job but only if you want!!!! <3 you babe


----------



## lesstime

yeah am looking and one of the gutys wifes here work at a adult shop there are hiring they seeing how much the pay and hours if you want a job there


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Hell yeah I will work at the naughty shop for sure..... I can work fri,sat and sundays!!! Get me a job babe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:loco:


----------



## lesstime

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Hell yeah I will work at the naughty shop for sure..... I can work fri,sat and sundays!!! Get me a job babe


ok am working on it



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :loco:


lol


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :loco:


X2:roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> X2:roflmao:


:barf::werd:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :barf::werd:


 DON'T HATE IF YOU HAD A CHANCE TO WORK THERE YOU WOULD TO!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## lesstime

lol free new dvds


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :loco:


----------



## -GT- RAY

i.e.checking in from school..!


----------



## lesstime

babe we can use what i told you on phone for Xmas gifts just have to pic for who


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

$ 40 obo


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> babe we can use what i told you on phone for Xmas gifts just have to pic for who


FOR ME DUH!! LOL maybe Mia


----------



## lesstime

how tall is it????


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $ 40 obo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> how tall is it????


3 1/2


----------



## lesstime

trades???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHAT U HAVE.... AND I DONT WANT NO SEX TOYS....


----------



## lesstime

lol hahaha ill text you tonight when i get home


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SURE,


----------



## lesstime

yep FOR SURE lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR SURE,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN THINKING ABOUT IT... I NEVER NEW I WILL EVER HAVE TO CLEAN ASS BIKES WITH CUSTOM PARTS... IM A BALLER ON WELFARE...LOL..


----------



## lesstime

are you ok???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM EXCITIED BABY MOMMA GOT A JOB... THAT MEANS MORE MONEY FOR ME ...LOL.


----------



## lesstime

yeah right she leaving your ass lol and taking your money


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah right she leaving your ass lol and taking your money


ITS THE OTHER WAY ROUND..LOL.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> babe we can use what i told you on phone for Xmas gifts just have to pic for who


 We can give it to meeh, or Mia if we have to give it to one of the kids


----------



## lesstime

on my way home send the kids to the park 
babe its time to :boink:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U GUYS ARE GOING TO SCARE ALL THE PEOPLE PUT OF THIS TOPIC :uh:


----------



## lesstime

hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hahahaha


SERIOUS... LETS KEEP TOPIS RAITED R NOT RATED XXX...LOL


----------



## cone_weezy

lesstime said:


> on my way home send the kids to the park babe its time to :boink:


 your wife told me in vegas last time yall did the nasty u woke up with your butt sore??? wtf


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cone_weezy said:


> your wife told me in vegas last time yall did the nasty u woke up with your butt sore??? wtf


hno::yessad:I HERD THAT TO...


----------



## lesstime

so t4's pixie gots a flat tire


----------



## lesstime

WTF


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:roflmao:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> hno::yessad:I HERD THAT TO...


 You guys are such bull shitters, I never said that lairs!!!!!!


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

lesstime said:


> so t4's pixie gots a flat tire


How the hell did that happen


----------



## lesstime

??idk


ThaHifeyWifey said:


> How the hell did that happen


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> That bike was a Old School Az bike it was called "Lethal Injection" had a mad scientist weird creature kinda theme. Looked nice til I got it and fucked it up and just kept the frame. I wanna re do it.


now the swirl parts are on alex's yellow bike.


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> now the swirl parts are on alex's yellow bike.


WHICH ONE IS THAT???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> $ 40 obo


CANT WAIT TO GET THIS BABY IN MY HEADS.BUT I GOT A PROBLEM THE WIFEY SAW IT AND SAID SHIT THATS MINE AS SOON AS IT GETS HERE:ugh: I WAS LIKE NO ITS MINE NEXT THING I GOT :twak:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Fleetangel said:


> WHICH ONE IS THAT???


the one with the molded rear fender and sick stripping on the skirt. ill post a pic soon


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> the one with the molded rear fender and sick stripping on the skirt. ill post a pic soon


ILL B WAITING BRO!


----------



## luckcharm818

What's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Fleetangel said:


> ILL B WAITING BRO!


the gold spring,suport bars and pedals

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> the gold spring,suport bars and pedals
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


OHHH NICE!!!!! I LIKE THE COLOR ON THIS BIKE!!


----------



## Fleetangel

luckcharm818 said:


> What's up GOOD TIMERS


WUZ UP ALEX!!! HOW U BEEN BR0?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Fleetangel said:


> OHHH NICE!!!!! I LIKE THE COLOR ON THIS BIKE!!


heres the leathal injection bike. i own the bullet light off it now.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next up pirate treasure build up


bad asss  sick forks


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo BUENOS TIEMPOS familia :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

ABEL760 said:


> I.E. GOING TO LA GENTE SHOW IN IMPERIAL VALLEY..ANYONE ELSE GOING TO THIS SHOW....


orale carnal dile al homie david (streetking13) que te traega a chicali a mi canton bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> the gold spring,suport bars and pedalsUploaded with ImageShack.us


 Dam I should of kept those parts now he won't sell em back lol :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> heres the leathal injection bike. i own the bullet light off it now.Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 I'm sure Turtle can bring this baby back to life even better :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> heres the leathal injection bike. i own the bullet light off it now.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


damn thats sickk!!! cant wait to see the new face of it!!


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm sure Turtle can bring this baby back to life even better :thumbsup:


u should keep the same color!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo BUENOS TIEMPOS familia :wave:


que onda loko com van


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> u should keep the same color!!!!


 Yeah I thinks that's what I'm gonna have to do just add a lil twist to it.


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> que onda loko com van


slow homes  the good thing is we are ready to work on my brother's bike and my homie Ramon painted his bike and my new neighbor has a bike and he want to join us but the problem is the bike have some scratches and he not have the money to repair it


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP CALILIFESTYLE SURNOZBLUE LINCOLN SAL FLEETANGEL LESSTIME 818GOODTIMES


----------



## lesstime

sup peps is this week over yet  i hate this 5 8's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT THE WEEKND TO BE HERE ALREADY OR ANOTHER VACATION.. WITH OUT BABY MOMMA..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FAM BAM.:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP HOTSHOT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Fleetangel said:


> u should keep the same color!!!!





LINCOLNSAL said:


> Yeah I thinks that's what I'm gonna have to do just add a lil twist to it.


yea dont go with blue, theres to many blue trikes busting out right now


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea dont go with blue, theres to many blue trikes busting out right now


 I think Fleet helped me make up my mind


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP CALILIFESTYLE SURNOZBLUE LINCOLN SAL FLEETANGEL LESSTIME 818GOODTIMES


 What's up JR can't wait to see that Pirate bike I've always like that bike


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP CALILIFESTYLE SURNOZBLUE LINCOLN SAL FLEETANGEL LESSTIME 818GOODTIMES




:nicoderm: Whats up Goodtimes


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> slow homes  the good thing is we are ready to work on my brother's bike and my homie Ramon painted his bike and my new neighbor has a bike and he want to join us but the problem is the bike have some scratches and he not have the money to repair it


no hay pedo take ur time bro!!...as long as u guys r showing some progress todo esta firme


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I think Fleet helped me make up my mind


flake it all out!!...gold goes perfect with orange....i tried to put gold on my blue one but it doesnt loook decent


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :nicoderm: Whats up Goodtimes


wuz good homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Fleetangel said:


> flake it all out!!...gold goes perfect with orange....i tried to put gold on my blue one but it doesnt loook decent


im sticking to all chrome aswell. chrome for class . gold for royalty.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> flake it all out!!...gold goes perfect with orange....i tried to put gold on my blue one but it doesnt loook decent


 Yeah I was thinkin the same gold flake


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> im sticking to all chrome aswell. chrome for class . gold for royalty.


i wanna build another bike with gold parts!!...love the look on em!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> wuz good homie


Nothing much bro just stuck at work at looking for a trokita to start building.


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much bro just stuck at work at looking for a trokita to start building.


firme!....theres some guy in my town...he was selling a 1950 pick up for 500 bucks...no engine no tranny...it needed a grill too


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP HOTSHOT


WAT IT DEW BROTHER.JUST WAITING FOR FRIDAY AND PLANNING A LIL HOME MADE SHOP ON MY BACKYARD FOR WINTER SEASON BUILDING MY BIKE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> i wanna build another bike with gold parts!!...love the look on em!


 Ha I ended up with your gold extended crown


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> firme!....theres some guy in my town...he was selling a 1950 pick up for 500 bucks...no engine no tranny...it needed a grill too


ehhh don't lie thats the year im looking for. got any info on how to reach him.
its the year my jefito was born so its a tribute to him.


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Ha I ended up with your gold extended crown


HUH?? REALLY??? I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY HE NVER USED IT!!...I LOVE THE GOLD ON IT!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> ehhh don't lie thats the year im looking for. got any info on how to reach him.
> its the year my jefito was born so its a tribute to him.


I SWEAR HOMIE...LET ME LOOK IT UP ON CRAIGSLIST N SEE IF ITS STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## lesstime

bout to work on the bike just got home


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> I SWEAR HOMIE...LET ME LOOK IT UP ON CRAIGSLIST N SEE IF ITS STILL AVAILABLE


thanks bro. ive been looking all over the place.


----------



## Fleetangel

NO LUCK HOMIE!!..ITS NOT ON CRAIGSLIST ANYMORE


----------



## lesstime

aye fleet text me bro


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> NO LUCK HOMIE!!..ITS NOT ON CRAIGSLIST ANYMORE


that bastard. alright no problem bro. I'll keep looking i do this all day at work haha.


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> bout to work on the bike just got home


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

CaliLifeStyle said:


> that bastard. alright no problem bro. I'll keep looking i do this all day at work haha.


I WANTED TO GET IT BUT I HAVE NO MONEY AT ALL N DONT HAVE A PLACE TO PARK IT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> HUH?? REALLY??? I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY HE NVER USED IT!!...I LOVE THE GOLD ON IT!!...


 I love it too lol


----------



## ljlow82

Que pasa GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea dont go with blue, theres to many blue trikes busting out right now


WHATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's up JR can't wait to see that Pirate bike I've always like that bike


THANK U BROTHER. I CANT WAIT EITHER. THAT ALWATS BEEN MY FAVORITE BIKE. I REGRET SELLING IT IN THE PASS. BUT THANK GOD IT CAME BACK TO ME.

ANY NEW PROJECTS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :nicoderm: Whats up Goodtimes


HOW U BEEN BROTHER.. ARE U GOING TO GT IE BIKE SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAT IT DEW BROTHER.JUST WAITING FOR FRIDAY AND PLANNING A LIL HOME MADE SHOP ON MY BACKYARD FOR WINTER SEASON BUILDING MY BIKE


U HAVER ENUFF PARTS I SOLD U TO BUILD ANOTHER BIKE..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> bout to work on the bike just got home


WHERE U BEEN AT MAN. EVERYTIME I POST U REPLY FAST,,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> Que pasa GOODTIMERS


WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAKE ME AN OFFER. OR WILL PART IT OUT.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THANK U BROTHER. I CANT WAIT EITHER. THAT ALWATS BEEN MY FAVORITE BIKE. I REGRET SELLING IT IN THE PASS. BUT THANK GOD IT CAME BACK TO ME.ANY NEW PROJECTS..


 I kinda slacked off this year but I gotta finish 2011 strong and get ready for Phoenix next year..............if there's a Phx show.


----------



## inked1987

Wats good. Goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

wow i got something done


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I love it too lol


R U GONNA USE IT FOR UR PROJECT???


----------



## Fleetangel

ljlow82 said:


> Que pasa GOODTIMERS


WUZ GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Wats good. Goodtimers


WUZ GOOD TEXAS!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> R U GONNA USE IT FOR UR PROJECT???


 I doubt it I'm gonna try and keep it og as possible.


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I doubt it I'm gonna try and keep it og as possible.


DATS COOL!...WHEN R U BUSTING OUT THE BIKE?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> DATS COOL!...WHEN R U BUSTING OUT THE BIKE?


 Hopefully by Phx show


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Hopefully by Phx show


MINES GONNA TAKE A LIL LONGER THN THAT!


----------



## lesstime

when is phx??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> when is phx??


probly in may like this year.


----------



## lesstime

hummm


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> probly in may like this year.


 Well rumor is there's only gonna be Vegas next year. Take it as a rumor only.


----------



## lesstime

what kinda crap is that


----------



## Fleetangel

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Well rumor is there's only gonna be Vegas next year. Take it as a rumor only.


I DONT THINK LRM WILL CUT THE TOUR!...THATS THE ONLY WAY THEY MAKE MONEY!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Well rumor is there's only gonna be Vegas next year. Take it as a rumor only.


bahaha thated be kinda hard with no qualifyers from other shows.. deffinetly just a rumor.


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW U BEEN


chillin bro GTedition looks good bro is that under full at the shows


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WANT THE WEEKND TO BE HERE ALREADY OR ANOTHER VACATION.. WITH OUT BABY MOMMA..


:twak:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Fleetangel said:


> I DONT THINK LRM WILL CUT THE TOUR!...THATS THE ONLY WAY THEY MAKE MONEY!


 That's true. Besides Phx and san bernardino are good shows


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Fleetangel said:


> I DONT THINK LRM WILL CUT THE TOUR!...THATS THE ONLY WAY THEY MAKE MONEY!


its only half true. it is possible that the only LRM show will be las vegas. but, the other stops will ALL be sanctioned events. 
and as far as the tour stops, most of the time, they lose money.


----------



## ABEL760

sureñosbluez said:


> orale carnal dile al homie david (streetking13) que te traega a chicali a mi canton bro


HABLO CON EL CARNAL.....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

So there's a possibilty there's only Vegas??


----------



## Fleetangel

JUSTDEEZ said:


> its only half true. it is possible that the only LRM show will be las vegas. but, the other stops will ALL be sanctioned events.
> and as far as the tour stops, most of the time, they lose money.


WELL LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW WAS HELLA SICK!!!! BETTER THAN VEGAS EXCEPT THAT VEGAS HAD MORE BIKES!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW U BEEN BROTHER.. ARE U GOING TO GT IE BIKE SHOW.


Most likely my bike might be there but not me thats if my parts are finished on time 
the dude has been lagging it pretty bad.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Fleetangel said:


> I WANTED TO GET IT BUT I HAVE NO MONEY AT ALL N DONT HAVE A PLACE TO PARK IT


haha same here i have no place at all we have to many projects going on at the house.


----------



## inked1987

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD TEXAS!


 Hows it goin fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Hows it goin fleet


JUST CHILLIN BRO!...SINCE IM DOING A FACELIFT ON MY TRIKE I WANNA BUILD SOMETHING CLEAN N SIMPLE TO BE REPPRESENTING WHILE I FINISH MY TRIKE!


----------



## inked1987

Badass. Yea I'm waiting on the rest my part designs from Danny. But other than that im just looking for lil parts


----------



## ljlow82

inked1987 said:


> Hows it goin fleet


whats good homie 
how the bike comin bro woody says looking bad ass
:thumbsup:


----------



## inked1987

Its coming. Along. Pretty good just waiting on sum. Designs so I can get em cut out n chromed. So I can start hitting up shows


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Badass. Yea I'm waiting on the rest my part designs from Danny. But other than that im just looking for lil parts


THATS COOL HOMIE!!!..ANY PICS U'D LIKE TO SHARE WITH US??


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel

OLD PIC


----------



## Fleetangel

SO I WAS GOING THROUGH MY PHOYOBUCKET PROFILE PICS N I FOUND SOME GOOD MEMORIES!....HERES DAVIDS TRIKE"GREEN WITH ENVY'' WHEN I MET HIM N WELCOMED HIM TO THE CLUB!


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

what it do GT cant wait to get home to work on the bike


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U HAVER ENUFF PARTS I SOLD U TO BUILD ANOTHER BIKE..LOL.


THATS TRUE I MIGHT JUST DO THAT. REALLY WANT FACE PARTS ALL THE WAY.MAYBE A TEMP BIKE FOR OUR LINE UP.GOOD IDEA G:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> THATS COOL HOMIE!!!..ANY PICS U'D LIKE TO SHARE WITH US??


WE ARE WORKING ON THAT FLEET IM DOING HOMEWORK ON POSTING PICS.HOPEFULLY I GET IT DONE BY TODAY.PICS COMING YOUR WAY FAM


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ljlow82 said:


> whats good homie
> how the bike comin bro woody says looking bad ass
> :thumbsup:


WAS GOOD FAM THIS IS MY HOMEBOY LARRY AKA "EL CHICHARRON" FROM SAN ANTONIO TEXAS.LETS MOTIVATE HIM ON HIS BUILD.HIS DREAM IS TO BECOME A GTIMER SO LETS GIVE HIM SOME GT LOVE :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAS GOOD FAM THIS IS MY HOMEBOY LARRY AKA "EL CHICHARRON" FROM SAN ANTONIO TEXAS.LETS MOTIVATE HIM ON HIS BUILD.HIS DREAM IS TO BECOME A GTIMER SO LETS GIVE HIM SOME GT LOVE :h5:


KEEP PUSHING HOMIE!


----------



## sureñosbluez

ABEL760 said:


> HABLO CON EL CARNAL.....


el david vino a mi canton el saturday pasado y me va a traer otras partes de su bomba para hacerles engraving


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> ya recibiste las camisas?


no primo pues y la neta no me acordava por lo de la operacion de mi jefe traia las cabeza dando vueltas, mi primo ya me dio la feria pa tras pero quiero ver si quieren mas camisas


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> OLD PIC


no tienes mas pics de esta bike primo me gusta el color


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when is phx??


I WILL HAVE PIRATE BIKE DONE BY THEN.. OR SHOULD I KEEP PUTTING IN WORK TO VEGAS COME..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> chillin bro GTedition looks good bro is that under full at the shows


IM STILL IN SEMI.. I LIK SEMI THAT WHERE ALL THE COMPETION AT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS.


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up familia :wave:


WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW UR CHAPTER GOING.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WILL HAVE PIRATE BIKE DONE BY THEN.. OR SHOULD I KEEP PUTTING IN WORK TO VEGAS COME..


what til the last show before vegas then take it with some updates and have lots more for vegas 





bluez ill send you pm when i get home big list lol


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## HOTSHOT956

OK FAM HERES SOME PICS OF FREDDY AND MY WIFEY'S BIKES IN A WANA BY CAR SHOW. WE REALLY WENT OVER THERE TO MEET FREDDY AND THE FAM.THEY WHERE THE ONLY BIKES THAT SHOWED UP GT UP SMALL OR BIG SHOWS WE HERE TO STAY:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## HOTSHOT956

U


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## lesstime

whats up david & oneofkind


----------



## lesstime

looking good bout time you posted pics lol


HOTSHOT956 said:


> View attachment 380443
> View attachment 380444
> View attachment 380448
> View attachment 380449
> View attachment 380453


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOL IT SURE WAS TIME.:twak:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING REAL GOOD DAVID. WE HAVE A PLAN OF ATTACK TO GET TO YOUR LEVEL:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ON OUR WAY BACK HOME I WAS RACEING A 80MPH TRAIN THEN STOPPED AT THIS OLD ASS HUNTED HOTEL:chuck:hno:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> no primo pues y la neta no me acordava por lo de la operacion de mi jefe traia las cabeza dando vueltas, mi primo ya me dio la feria pa tras pero quiero ver si quieren mas camisas


ORALE PUES


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> View attachment 380443
> View attachment 380444
> View attachment 380448
> View attachment 380449
> View attachment 380453


texas looking good!


----------



## lesstime

i hate when am working on something and am almost ready for filler and i think of something that will make it look more diffrent  hope i can have this idea done in the next week or so i want to start filler already


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i hate when am working on something and am almost ready for filler and i think of something that will make it look more diffrent  hope i can have this idea done in the next week or so i want to start filler already


X2...


----------



## lesstime

but i o have to say i have not seen it done before so i should be the 1st fingers crossed


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> but i o have to say i have not seen it done before so i should be the 1st fingers crossed


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


IM GLAD U AND UR FAMILY. IS PART OF THE CLUB.. U GUYS DO ALOT FOR THE GT. MUCH PROPS AND LOVE.. NO ****..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> OK FAM HERES SOME PICS OF FREDDY AND MY WIFEY'S BIKES IN A WANA BY CAR SHOW. WE REALLY WENT OVER THERE TO MEET FREDDY AND THE FAM.THEY WHERE THE ONLY BIKES THAT SHOWED UP GT UP SMALL OR BIG SHOWS WE HERE TO STAY:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 380432


NICE BIKE.. GT UP.. ARE U GUYYS GOING TO THE WEGO TOUR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>



GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> View attachment 380434
> U


YOU GUYS ARE MISSING SHIRTS.. BUT NICE TO SEE TEXAS BIKE CHAPTER GETTING STRONG OUT THERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> View attachment 380443
> View attachment 380444
> View attachment 380448
> View attachment 380449
> View attachment 380453


GOOODTIMES U GUYS LOOK GOOD OUT THERE. .. MAKE SURE U GET AT MY DAD FOR FREDDY SHIRTS. AND HIS LIL ONES.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES


FOR LIFE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> FOR LIFE!


EVEN WHEN IM DEAD IM GOING TO BE WEARING A GOODTIMES SHIRT HOLDING A PLAQ..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> EVEN WHEN IM DEAD IM GOING TO BE WEARING A GOODTIMES SHIRT HOLDING A PLAQ..


:yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> texas looking good!


THANK U FLEET.ALOT MORE TO COME WE JUST STARTING :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NICE BIKE.. GT UP.. ARE U GUYYS GOING TO THE WEGO TOUR


THANKS G WE ARE GOING TO PASS ON WEGO THIS YEAR. WE GOTTA UPGRADE BEFORE WE HIT THOSE SHOWS.NEXT YEAR ITS ON FOR SURE NO BACKING DOWN:no:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOU GUYS ARE MISSING SHIRTS.. BUT NICE TO SEE TEXAS BIKE CHAPTER GETTING STRONG OUT THERE.


ONE BIKE AT A TIME WE GETTING THERE AND ON THE SHIRTS I ALREADY TEXTED YOUR DAD THE ORDER FOR FREDDY AND HIS FAM.


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THANKS G WE ARE GOING TO PASS ON WEGO THIS YEAR. WE GOTTA UPGRADE BEFORE WE HIT THOSE SHOWS.NEXT YEAR ITS ON FOR SURE NO BACKING DOWN:no:


you should hit them if even if you dont think your ready repp GTshow that there will be more coming dont be scared 
i try to hit all the local show ready or not RePpin the the fam to the fullest


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> you should hit them if even if you dont think your ready repp GTshow that there will be more coming dont be scared
> i try to hit all the local show ready or not RePpin the the fam to the fullest


I HEAR YOU. ITS JUST THAT WE NEED MORE TIME TO COME UP WITH THE CASH FOR EVERYTHING. WE RATHER WAIT AND PUT THAT TRAVEL MONEY INTO THE RIDES AND BUST OUT HARD NEXT YEAR


----------



## Fleetangel

GOOD MORNING GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD MORNING GT.


----------



## Fleetangel

WUT U UP TO JR?


----------



## lesstime

sup Fam


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD THOMAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUT U UP TO JR?


HERE CHILLING.. SEEING WHAT I CAN DO FOR THE PIRATE BIKE. WHATS GOOD WITH U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup Fam


WHATS THE WORD FOR TODAY....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP FURBY714


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ljlow82

QUE PASA GOODTIMERS :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> QUE PASA GOODTIMERS :wave:


WHATS CRACKN BROTHER.


----------



## ljlow82

woody que onda homie :wave:como es mi ahijada doing bro


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN BROTHER.


trying to get some ideas for some mods on this frame bro :dunno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ljlow82 said:


> woody que onda homie :wave:como es mi ahijada doing bro


CHINGA WE DOING GOOD LOKO. JUST GOT A LIL SCARED WITH THE EARTHQUAKE THAT HIT S.A TODAY. OTHER THEN THAT CHINGA ABOUT TO PUT TOGETHER A CHINA PART BIKE FOR MEAN TIME ONTILL MY SHIT IS READY FACE ALL OUT LOKO.DID U GET HIT WITH THAT EARTHQUAKE O NO?


----------



## ljlow82

HOTSHOT956 said:


> CHINGA WE DOING GOOD LOKO. JUST GOT A LIL SCARED WITH THE EARTHQUAKE THAT HIT S.A TODAY. OTHER THEN THAT CHINGA ABOUT TO PUT TOGETHER A CHINA PART BIKE FOR MEAN TIME ONTILL MY SHIT IS READY FACE ALL OUT LOKO.DID U GET HIT WITH THAT EARTHQUAKE O NO?


my boss was telling me something bout that on the phone i didnt fill shit bro sabes como el sueno like a bear in the winter time homie lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> trying to get some ideas for some mods on this frame bro :dunno:



POST SOME PICS.. WE HELP U OUT.. WHAT CATORGORY U TRYN TO BE IN


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ljlow82 said:


> my boss was telling me something bout that on the phone i didnt fill shit bro sabes como el sueno like a bear in the winter time homie lol


LOL CHINGA GLAD NOTHING HAPPEN IN YOUR AREA LOKO. IF NOT THE EARTH WOULD OFF EAT TWO LINCOLNS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ljlow82 said:


> trying to get some ideas for some mods on this frame bro :dunno:


I ALREADY TOLD YOU WEY. GET AHOLD OF MY BOY FREDDY HE GETS DOWN LOKO. ILL FORWARD YOU SOME FLICKS IN A BIT:shh:


----------



## lesstime

got some supplys today  cant wait to use them tonight:h5: haters going to be :bowrofl:


----------



## inked1987

Yea. Hit me up ill draw up sum designs for. Ya


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW FREDDY. I TOLD CHICHARRON TO HIT YOU UP. :wave:


----------



## lesstime

if i can help in any way you know how to get a hold of me no ****


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> got some supplys today  cant wait to use them tonight:h5: haters going to be :bowrofl:


ANY PRICES...:squint:


----------



## lesstime

by the end of the day yes ill have them for you


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THATS WAS UP LESSTIME.CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U COME UP WITH:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Yea. Hit me up ill draw up sum designs for. Ya


FREDDY WHATS CRACKN BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> by the end of the day yes ill have them for you


GRACIAS LO ESPERO


----------



## lesstime

its going to be a min before anyone sees anything unless am in need of some major help theres only one person besides wife and kids that has seen it lets just say it going to put us up there with some of the big dogs and if i build like i dream it will be the top 
then i have a full thats we are building that only a few have seen but also under cover


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> if i can help in any way you know how to get a hold of me no ****


LET ME STACK SOME CHIPS AND ILL HIT YOU UP ON A TRIKE KIT.


----------



## lesstime

do what????


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GRACIAS LO ESPERO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> its going to be a min before anyone sees anything unless am in need of some major help theres only one person besides wife and kids that has seen it lets just say it going to put us up there with some of the big dogs and if i build like i dream it will be the top
> then i have a full thats we are building that only a few have seen but also under cover


:worship: GT UP G..


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LET ME STACK SOME CHIPS AND ILL HIT YOU UP ON A TRIKE KIT.


just to help out bro trike is a whole new leavl for any class bro turning t4's pixie in to a trike made me go broke stereo tv fabric so on so on keep it two wheel and they hard to get to shows unless you got trailer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> do what????


IT MEANS ILL WAIT..LOL.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :worship: GT UP G..


 i know your like wtf


----------



## lesstime

oh lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IT MEANS ILL WAIT..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just to help out bro trike is a whole new leavl for any class bro turning t4's pixie in to a trike made me go broke stereo tv fabric so on so on keep it two wheel and they hard to get to shows unless you got trailer


HELL YEA IF U HAVE THE SPACE FOR A TRIKE BUILD ONE. SEEING THOMAS LOAD UP HIS TRIKE IN HIS CAR I WAS LIKE DAMN. OR LIKE DAVID HE HAS A BIG TRAILOR FOR HIS 2 TRIKES. 

BUT LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY WITH UR TRIKE I GOT SOME IDEAL FOR REAR END THAT WILL HAVE PEOPLE TRIP OUT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i know your like wtf


ITS GOING TO BE BAD ASS WHEN ITS FINISH..


----------



## lesstime

its was a big pain but well worth it and the smile on my sons face when we got back was one of the best parts and geetting to see meet the fam was one of the others 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HELL YEA IF U HAVE THE SPACE FOR A TRIKE BUILD ONE. SEEING THOMAS LOAD UP HIS TRIKE IN HIS CAR I WAS LIKE DAMN. OR LIKE DAVID HE HAS A BIG TRAILOR FOR HIS 2 TRIKES.
> 
> BUT LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY WITH UR TRIKE I GOT SOME IDEAL FOR REAR END THAT WILL HAVE PEOPLE TRIP OUT..


draw it up let me see i got another one in the works but smaller


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> just to help out bro trike is a whole new leavl for any class bro turning t4's pixie in to a trike made me go broke stereo tv fabric so on so on keep it two wheel and they hard to get to shows unless you got trailer


TRUE THAT MAYBE YOUR RIGHT. OK CHANGE OF PLAN I GUESS FIRST A TWO WHEELER THEN A TRIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> TRUE THAT MAYBE YOUR RIGHT. OK CHANGE OF PLAN I GUESS FIRST A TWO WHEELER THEN A TRIKE:thumbsup:


sorry to pop your idea but it will be worth it in the long run cuz you will be able to build a 2nd bike with the money you save from the 1st build


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS. 

AFTER MONDAY MY PHONE WILL BE TURN OFF IM NOT EVEN GOING TO HIT SHOWS MAYBE TO PHX AND CANELING MY INSURANCE :tears:. DO TO JOB CUTTING MORE HOURS FROM ME. SO IF U GUYS HAVE ANY QUESTION PM OR IF U GUYS WANT TO SEND ME PICS. EMAIL THEM TO ME AT [email protected] or [email protected] or if its private let me know i will find a way to get a hold of u.. this doesnt mean GT EDITION OR PIRATE TREASUREA build is going to end. becuz by PHX. BOTH BIKES WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK TO IT. OR JUST THE PIRATE BIKE. I GOT TO SACRAFICE SHIT TO HAVE CLEAN ASS BIKES. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


----------



## lesstime

damn again bro  we need to find you a nother job fulltime asap


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMERS.
> 
> AFTER MONDAY MY PHONE WILL BE TURN OFF IM NOT EVEN GOING TO HIT SHOWS MAYBE TO PHX AND CANELING MY INSURANCE :tears:. DO TO JOB CUTTING MORE HOURS FROM ME. SO IF U GUYS HAVE ANY QUESTION PM OR IF U GUYS WANT TO SEND ME PICS. EMAIL THEM TO ME AT [email protected] or [email protected] or if its private let me know i will find a way to get a hold of u.. this doesnt mean GT EDITION OR PIRATE TREASUREA build is going to end. becuz by PHX. BOTH BIKES WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK TO IT. OR JUST THE PIRATE BIKE. I GOT TO SACRAFICE SHIT TO HAVE CLEAN ASS BIKES. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


----------



## David Cervantes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD DAVID. WE HAVE A PLAN OF ATTACK TO GET TO YOUR LEVEL:thumbsup:


THANKES I GOT HEAR WITH THE SUPORT OF MY WIFE AND MY FAMILY WITH OUT THEM I COULD OF DONE IT. THANKES ONES AGAIN.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IM GLAD U AND UR FAMILY. IS PART OF THE CLUB.. U GUYS DO ALOT FOR THE GT. MUCH PROPS AND LOVE.. NO ****..


I WANT TO SAY GRACIAS FOR LETING ME AND MY FAMILY BE PART OF GT IT MEANS ALOT TO BE WEARING THE GT COLORES. WE WILL BE PUSHING GT TO THE FULLES.


----------



## lesstime

sup David how things going bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup bluez you get my pm last night??


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMERS.
> 
> AFTER MONDAY MY PHONE WILL BE TURN OFF IM NOT EVEN GOING TO HIT SHOWS MAYBE TO PHX AND CANELING MY INSURANCE :tears:. DO TO JOB CUTTING MORE HOURS FROM ME. SO IF U GUYS HAVE ANY QUESTION PM OR IF U GUYS WANT TO SEND ME PICS. EMAIL THEM TO ME AT [email protected] or [email protected] or if its private let me know i will find a way to get a hold of u.. this doesnt mean GT EDITION OR PIRATE TREASUREA build is going to end. becuz by PHX. BOTH BIKES WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK TO IT. OR JUST THE PIRATE BIKE. I GOT TO SACRAFICE SHIT TO HAVE CLEAN ASS BIKES. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


damn sorry to hear that bro!...hope u get more hrs soon or find a better job!...GT UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> sorry to pop your idea but it will be worth it in the long run cuz you will be able to build a 2nd bike with the money you save from the 1st build


ITS KOOL I JUST NEEDED TO HEAR IT FROM A PERSON THATS BUILD A TRIKE ALREADY. ITS ALL GOOD GTIMER I WILL BUST OUT WITH A TWO WHEELER ON A BIG SCALE FOR THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMERS.
> 
> AFTER MONDAY MY PHONE WILL BE TURN OFF IM NOT EVEN GOING TO HIT SHOWS MAYBE TO PHX AND CANELING MY INSURANCE :tears:. DO TO JOB CUTTING MORE HOURS FROM ME. SO IF U GUYS HAVE ANY QUESTION PM OR IF U GUYS WANT TO SEND ME PICS. EMAIL THEM TO ME AT [email protected] or [email protected] or if its private let me know i will find a way to get a hold of u.. this doesnt mean GT EDITION OR PIRATE TREASUREA build is going to end. becuz by PHX. BOTH BIKES WILL HAVE A NEW LOOK TO IT. OR JUST THE PIRATE BIKE. I GOT TO SACRAFICE SHIT TO HAVE CLEAN ASS BIKES. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.


SORRY TO HEAR THAT G HOPE SHIT PICKS UP ASAP.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> THANKES I GOT HEAR WITH THE SUPORT OF MY WIFE AND MY FAMILY WITH OUT THEM I COULD OF DONE IT. THANKES ONES AGAIN.


ANYTIME D GLAD YOUR FAM LOVES THIS GT FAM TO THE FULLEST. THEYRE ALWAYS BY YOUR SIDE GOD BLESS YOU FULLTIMER:angel:


----------



## lesstime

whats up everyone its friday lot of things going to happen this weekend in the garage


----------



## lesstime

:run: i found my tvs


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> :run: i found my tvs


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

supper sited cant wait to get them here


----------



## lesstime

damn where the fam @ everyone sleeping still???????


----------



## Fleetangel

time to go to work:/


----------



## lesstime

been there almost time for lunch


Fleetangel said:


> time to go to work:/


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc

*It is time for our Annual Halloween Party. Hope to see everyone there. 










Please R.S.V.P no later than Monday October 24th.*


----------



## ElXicano

Hi would like to give respects the Good Time cc you guys have lots of nice rides and are a one the clubs that set the standard in the LowRiding community. I'm from the Bay Area and I was wondering if there is a chapter or one being started in the Nor Cal area?


----------



## lesstime

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/24137-good-times-cc-20881.html
in the link above you will find lots of our chapters in thereyou will find eastbay and santa rosa ,san jose and many more post some pics of what you have wed love to see your ride also hit up LiL goodtimes cc AKA paul JR on here or any of us if you have any other ?s
my name is thomas nice to meet you and thanks for your kind words hope to see you in GT soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ElXicano said:


> Hi would like to give respects the Good Time cc you guys have lots of nice rides and are a one the clubs that set the standard in the LowRiding community. I'm from the Bay Area and I was wondering if there is a chapter or one being started in the Nor Cal area?


HEY WHATS UP MY NAME IS PAUL JR. I WANT TO THANK U FOR UR TIME AND CHECKN OUT THE GT FAMILY. US GOODTIMERS WORK HARD AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THE BEST WE CAN TO KEEP THE BIKES LOOKING GOOD AND OUR FAMILY STRONG AS U SEE IT. WE HAVE CHAPTER UP NORTH. BUT THEY ARE CAR CLUB CHAPTERS. IF U LIKE I CAN GET U A CONTACT NUMBER TO ANY CHAPTER U ARE CLOSE BY TO. AGAIN THANK U FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS UR WORDS MEAN ALOT TO US AND MORE MOTIVATION TO OUR FAMILY.


----------



## lesstime

whats it do everyone


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> sup David how things going bro


GOOD JUST HEAR GETTING NEW IDEAS FOR MY BIKES.


----------



## lesstime

you starting a new one ? or adding to ?


David Cervantes said:


> GOOD JUST HEAR GETTING NEW IDEAS FOR MY BIKES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD LESSTIME AND DAVID


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> you starting a new one ? or adding to ?


ALITTLE OF BOTH I HAVE SUME OLD PROJECTES THAT IM DIEN FOR GETTING THEM OUT.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS GOOD LESSTIME AND DAVID


WUZ UP


----------



## lesstime

chilling drawing some parts to cut out tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> GOOD JUST HEAR GETTING NEW IDEAS FOR MY BIKES.


HIT UP LESSTIMES AABOUT THE AIR SET UP FOR UR GREEN TRIKE.. THATS MORE POINTS RIGHT THERE THAT U R MISSING.


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> ALITTLE OF BOTH I HAVE SUME OLD PROJECTES THAT IM DIEN FOR GETTING THEM OUT.


nice what class they in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WUZ UP


JUST CHILLN TRYN TO MAKE THAT MONEY FOR THE PIRATE BIKE TAKE HOME 1ST FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## David Cervantes

http://youtu.be/isTxvB6ZS28


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

gt up


----------



## lesstime

sup JR you going to get heartbraker


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

my baby momma wants it. but i told her to build her own bike. she wants to turn thatbike in to hello kitty bike :nono::barf:i wouldnt ruin nice bike like that for a dumb cat


----------



## lesstime

i love that bike i wanted it for a long time but never have money to get it you should ask your dad to get it you can keep the turn table and in jan ill send for the bike


----------



## inked1987

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> my baby momma wants it. but i told her to build her own bike. she wants to turn thatbike in to hello kitty bike :nono::barf:i wouldnt ruin nice bike like that for a dumb cat


 Lol


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD MY GT RIDERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i love that bike i wanted it for a long time but never have money to get it you should ask your dad to get it you can keep the turn table and in jan ill send for the bike


IDK I WOULD WANT TO BUT IF I SPEND THE MONEY I HAVE NOW. I WONT BE ABLE GET THE PARTS. THAT GUY IS COOL PERSON MAYBE HE WILL WORK OUT A PAYMENT PLAN WITH U..OR PAY HIM OFF I CAN KEEP IT AT MY HOUSE AND SHIP IT FOR U WHEN UR READY


----------



## lesstime

morning fam time to go cut metal and weld some  talk to you soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD LESSTIME... GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERSS....


----------



## lesstime

nothing getting done now all weekend is going to be a waste


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP LESSTIME I KNOW HOW U FEEL.. IM HERE AT HOME LIKE I GOT TO DO SOMETHING FOR MY BIKE BUT I DONT GOT SHIT TO DO...LOL..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP LESSTIME I KNOW HOW U FEEL.. IM HERE AT HOME LIKE I GOT TO DO SOMETHING FOR MY BIKE BUT I DONT GOT SHIT TO DO...LOL..


i just need to get some more supplys and it sucks cuz most shops are closed out here on weekends


----------



## David Cervantes

GETTING READY FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> GETTING READY FOR NEXT YEAR


nice are you going to call it the club hauler??? lol


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> nice are you going to call it the club hauler??? lol


LOL IS COMING WITH A NEW LOOK.


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to see am sure its going to be sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> GETTING READY FOR NEXT YEAR


DAMN I FOR GOT ABOUT THIS TRIKE.. ARE U GOING TO GO ALL CRAZY WITH IT.. OR WHAT


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN I FOR GOT ABOUT THIS TRIKE.. ARE U GOING TO GO ALL CRAZY WITH IT.. OR WHAT


IM GOING TO TRY TO. LITTLE BY LITTLE


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> IM GOING TO TRY TO. LITTLE BY LITTLE


anything i can do to help let me know


----------



## lesstime

inked1987
oneofakind
:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

what good kinda bored over here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what good kinda bored over here


SAME OVER... THANK GOD I WORK TOMOROW AND HAVE A MEETING...ANY SHOWS COMINGUP YET OVER IN UR TOWN


----------



## lesstime

no waiting on snow to show up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN SUCK BIG TIME.. I WOULDNT BE ABLE TO LIVE OVER THERE.


----------



## lesstime

yeah you chould now is the time to save money and put in to the bikes dont have to worrie about shows til next year got lots of time to upgrade and suprise everyone with the new toys hopefully my 52 sells and i can use the money from that for some good new stuff  
and waiting on few trade to upgrade one of the kids bike for xmas :worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW MUCH U SELLING THE 53


----------



## lesstime

idk


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD FAM....


----------



## lesstime

wake up everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS.


----------



## lesstime

need some custom handle bars anyone want to draw some for me ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> need some custom handle bars anyone want to draw some for me ????


PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME... I WANT TO DRAW IT I WANT TO DRAW IT I WANT TO DRAW IT.... :run:


----------



## lesstime

send me pics when done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> send me pics when done


CAN U SEND ME A PIC THE STYLE PARTS U WANT TO GO WITH ILL DO ONE UP FOR U


----------



## lesstime

a;\lready sent you a pic today


----------



## cone_weezy

lesstime said:


> send me pics when done










HERE THE FORK U REQUESTED IF U ASK ME I THINK U A ****. lol...... hey puto u never told me u wanted a two piece fork or one side fork


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cone_weezy said:


> HERE THE FORK U REQUESTED IF U ASK ME I THINK U A ****. lol...... hey puto u never told me u wanted a two piece fork or one side fork



:rofl:


----------



## lesstime

lol foo


----------



## lesstime

they must be going on ladydeath


----------



## cone_weezy

lesstime said:


> they must be going on ladydeath


nope! decide not to go for title. i want to finish up on the green bike


----------



## lesstime

oh and i fig out forks bythe way i need handle bars like i told you last week


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

cone_weezy said:


> HERE THE FORK U REQUESTED IF U ASK ME I THINK U A ****. lol...... hey puto u never told me u wanted a two piece fork or one side fork


 Aren't those Blue Crush Forks??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Aren't those Blue Crush Forks??


:roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TRAFFIC SHOW GOING TO LOOK GOOD.. ITS ELA 5 BIKES VENTURA 5BIKES AND IE BRINGS THERE BIKES.. WE PROBABLY HAVE 16 BIKES TOTAL...LETS GET THIS NUMBER BIGGER. GT UP


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TRAFFIC SHOW GOING TO LOOK GOOD.. ITS ELA 5 BIKES VENTURA 5BIKES AND IE BRINGS THERE BIKES.. WE PROBABLY HAVE 16 BIKES TOTAL...LETS GET THIS NUMBER BIGGER. GT UP


wish we chould go


----------



## DjChey

What up GT it was great to finally meet the East LA BC n hopefully I will become a prospect with in this months n hopefully I can send some bikes to these coming shows


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wish we chould go


WE CAN ALWAYS TELL UR WIFE U HAVE TO GO TO THAT SHOW OR U GUYS KICK OUT LIKE U LIE TO HER ABOUT VEGAS....:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WE CAN ALWAYS TELL UR WIFE U HAVE TO GO TO THAT SHOW OR U GUYS KICK OUT LIKE U LIE TO HER ABOUT VEGAS....:roflmao:


lol it worked lol she had fun so it was worth it we had a blast


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> What up GT it was great to finally meet the East LA BC n hopefully I will become a prospect with in this months n hopefully I can send some bikes to these coming shows


nice glad you got to meet them if ya need anything let us know we here to help


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES LETS GET THIS TRAIN MOVING AND PUSHING.. LETS START PUSHING TO GET MORE BIKES OUT AND RECRUITING MORE MEMBERS.. U KNOW IF ANYBODY NEED HELP WITH LASER CUT PARTS U CAN HIT ME UP I GET GOOD PRICES.. OR U CAN HIT UP LESSTIME WITH HIS CUSTOM WORK TO. WE ARE HERE FOR EACH OTHER. AND OTHER SOLO RYDERS THAT LOOKING TO JOIN THE MIGHTY GT FEEL FREE TO HIT ANY GTIMERS UP.


----------



## ljlow82

sup GOODTIMERS hope every one had a good weekend :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DjChey said:


> What up GT it was great to finally meet the East LA BC n hopefully I will become a prospect with in this months n hopefully I can send some bikes to these coming shows


NICE MEETING U TODAY BROTHER..SEND SOME PICS ILL POST THEM UP FOR U ...


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES LETS GET THIS TRAIN MOVING AND PUSHING.. LETS START PUSHING TO GET MORE BIKES OUT AND RECRUITING MORE MEMBERS.. U KNOW IF ANYBODY NEED HELP WITH LASER CUT PARTS U CAN HIT ME UP I GET GOOD PRICES.. OR U CAN HIT UP LESSTIME WITH HIS CUSTOM WORK TO. WE ARE HERE FOR EACH OTHER. AND OTHER SOLO RYDERS THAT LOOKING TO JOIN THE MIGHTY GT FEEL FREE TO HIT ANY GTIMERS UP.


thats good to here bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol it worked lol she had fun so it was worth it we had a blast


LOL SHE WAS PISS WHEN SHE FOUND WE NEVER SAID THAT ..LOL.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES LETS GET THIS TRAIN MOVING AND PUSHING.. LETS START PUSHING TO GET MORE BIKES OUT AND RECRUITING MORE MEMBERS.. U KNOW IF ANYBODY NEED HELP WITH LASER CUT PARTS U CAN HIT ME UP I GET GOOD PRICES.. OR U CAN HIT UP LESSTIME WITH HIS CUSTOM WORK TO. WE ARE HERE FOR EACH OTHER. AND OTHER SOLO RYDERS THAT LOOKING TO JOIN THE MIGHTY GT FEEL FREE TO HIT ANY GTIMERS UP.


X208 anything you guys/girls need let us know we here to help out let get things moving time for the new rides and upgrades


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL SHE WAS PISS WHEN SHE FOUND WE NEVER SAID THAT ..LOL.


lol that was funnie but it was well worth it bro even she said it was fun


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> X208 anything you guys/girls need let us know we here to help out let get things moving time for the new rides and upgrades


2012 IS OUR YEAR AND 2013 IS OUR YEAR TO... AND THE REST OF THE YEARS.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE,.


----------



## ljlow82

whats going on freddy how u doing bro


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2012 IS OUR YEAR AND 2013 IS OUR YEAR TO... AND THE REST OF THE YEARS.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE,.


yeah boi thats whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol that was funnie but it was well worth it bro even she said it was fun


TORRES EMPIRE ALREADY TALKING BOUT THE NEXT LA SUPER SHOW.. HE HASNT POSTED A DATE YET..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TORRES EMPIRE ALREADY TALKING BOUT THE NEXT LA SUPER SHOW.. HE HASNT POSTED A DATE YET..


its going to be that or woodland for us and then vegas more if posable


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I WANT TO HIT WOODLAND I NEVER WENT UP NORTH.. THE FARTHEST I BEEN UP NORTH IS BAKERSFIELD.


----------



## lesstime

we should all hit one of the two hard along with vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MOST LIKLY WE GOING TO HIT LA HARD.. LETS SEE WHO DOWN TO HIT A SHOW UP NORTH WHEN ITS GETS CLOSER.


----------



## Fleetangel

I HIT A CARSHOW TODAY IN LA!!...GOT GREAT FEEDBACK ON THE GT BIKES!


----------



## ljlow82

Fleetangel said:


> I HIT A CARSHOW TODAY IN LA!!...GOT GREAT FEEDBACK ON THE GT BIKES!


thats whats up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MOST LIKLY WE GOING TO HIT LA HARD.. LETS SEE WHO DOWN TO HIT A SHOW UP NORTH WHEN ITS GETS CLOSER.


true



Fleetangel said:


> I HIT A CARSHOW TODAY IN LA!!...GOT GREAT FEEDBACK ON THE GT BIKES!


cool


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM. HAPPY MONDAY. WHATS THE UPGRADE STATUS FOR YOU ALL THIS WEEK? IM GOING TO CHANGE SOME FENDERS ON MY WIFY'S BIKE CUZ THERE SOME SKRECHS ON THEM SO THERE OUT NOT TO GT STANDARDS.GOT SOME REAL CLEAN ONES THANKS TO FREDDY FOR THE HOOK UP. THEN WAIT FOR MY TEMP PARTS AND PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER FOR THE MEAN TIME JUST TO ADD ANOTHER RIDE TO THE GT LINE UP.ALL POST PICS WHEN IT HAPPENS.WE ALL KNOW THE RULE PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN GT UP


----------



## lesstime

JUST SOME PIN STRIPING SOON ON THE PIXIE AND MAYBE SOME SILVERLEAF


----------



## Fleetangel

upgrades!!! i got my trike all apart!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> upgrades!!! i got my trike all apart!


and shh is on its way to me


----------



## HOTSHOT956

KOOL CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PIXIE PIN AND LEAFED UP LESSTIME AND FLEET SAME TO YOU BRO THAT TRIKE LOOKED SUPER CLEAN THIS YEAR CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW UPGRADES.:h5:


----------



## lesstime

hopefully striper can come over this week to get it done


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SAME HERE I HOPE MY PARTS GET HERE ASAP. TURN ON THE MUSIC BUST OUT ALL MY TOOLS AND ITS ON :naughty:


----------



## lesstime

bout time lol j/k


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOL IT SURE WAS TIME. HAD TO TAKE CARE OF MY NEW BORN.BACK TO BUSINESS:twak:


----------



## lesstime

wheres the rest of the fam at???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WORKING ON THERE RIDES


----------



## lesstime

they better be lol j/k


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THEY BETTER NOT BE WATCHING TV.GT WHATEVER IT TAKES:yes:


----------



## lesstime

am at work making money for the bikes lol and trying to design parts at the same time lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOL IM AT WORK AS WILL TRYING TO BUY A BADASS FRAME PUSHING FOR THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS CHECKN IN FROM WORK THEY CALLED ME IN EARLY. .. THAT MEANS PIRATEBIKE BE FINISH QUICKER... O YEA.. 


HOTSHOT I WAS GOING TO SEND UR STUFF OUT BUT THEY CALLED ME IN.. ILL SEND IT TOMOROW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> upgrades!!! i got my trike all apart!


PICS OR IT DIDINT HAPPEN...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM GLAD TOO SEE ALL THE GOODTIMERS BUSTING THERE ASS TO MAKE THE BC LOOK BETTER AND STRONGER.. KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS.. READING ALL UR GOOD COMMENTS MOTIVATES ME MORE TO GET THE PIRATE OUT SOON.. FUCK IT NO CHRISMAS FOR MY DAUGHTER OR UNLESS SHE EXCEPTS BIKES PARTS FROM SANTA ....LMAO....JK


----------



## lesstime

thats what we do from us bike parts the family can give them toys or other stuff  they love getting chrome


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IM GLAD TOO SEE ALL THE GOODTIMERS BUSTING THERE ASS TO MAKE THE BC LOOK BETTER AND STRONGER.. KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS.. READING ALL UR GOOD COMMENTS MOTIVATES ME MORE TO GET THE PIRATE OUT SOON.. FUCK IT NO CHRISMAS FOR MY DAUGHTER OR UNLESS SHE EXCEPTS BIKES PARTS FROM SANTA ....LMAO....JK


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS GOOD GOODTIMERS CHECKN IN FROM WORK THEY CALLED ME IN EARLY. .. THAT MEANS PIRATEBIKE BE FINISH QUICKER... O YEA..
> 
> 
> HOTSHOT I WAS GOING TO SEND UR STUFF OUT BUT THEY CALLED ME IN.. ILL SEND IT TOMOROW.


THATS KOOL BROTHER WORK COMES FIRST.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

X2 WE EAT CHROME FOR THANKSGIVEING :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

well i stop after work to get tips for the plasma and get home thinking am going to cut some parts and walk in and my son is sick with the flu and wife has school tonight  so no part getting cut  tonight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> well i stop after work to get tips for the plasma and get home thinking am going to cut some parts and walk in and my son is sick with the flu and wife has school tonight  so no part getting cut  tonight


HOPE HE GETS BETTER BROTHER,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> X2 WE EAT CHROME FOR THANKSGIVEING :roflmao:


HELL YEA THAT WHY I CANCEL MY PHONE SO THAT 40 COULD GO TO GOLD.


----------



## lesstime

he is getting better already lol hes talking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> he is getting better already lol hes talking


GET HIM A ICE CREAM OR MCDONALDS. I BET THAT FLU WILL GO AWAY QUICKER THEN MEDCINE. LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY PHONE FINALLY SHUT OFF... ALL QUESTION AND PICTURE GO THREW PM NOW


----------



## lesstime

i had monica make him so soup and that shit was gone like that faster then her making it lol and he held it down Daddy knows BEST


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GET HIM A ICE CREAM OR MCDONALDS. I BET THAT FLU WILL GO AWAY QUICKER THEN MEDCINE. LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i had monica make him so soup and that shit was gone like that faster then her making it lol and he held it down Daddy knows BEST


AWW MAN I HATE SOUP... LOL...


----------



## lesstime

soup the bomb bro 60cents and you full


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> soup the bomb bro 60cents and you full


MCDONALDS DOUBLE CHEESE BURGERS.. BEST THING WHEN UR SICK...:squint:


----------



## lesstime

lol your nuts lol you draw that pic of the trike you was talking about???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HELL YEA THAT WHY I CANCEL MY PHONE SO THAT 40 COULD GO TO GOLD.


:h5:GT WHATEVER IT TAKES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol your nuts lol you draw that pic of the trike you was talking about???


NA I NEVER HAD TIME TO DRAW IT. I FOR GOT.. PIRATE BEEN IN MY HEAD.. BABY MOMMA JEALOUS CAUSE THAT ALL I TALK ABOUT..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :h5:GT WHATEVER IT TAKES.


WHATS CRACKN HOW U BEEN


----------



## lesstime

draw it up bro i want to see asap


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NA I NEVER HAD TIME TO DRAW IT. I FOR GOT.. PIRATE BEEN IN MY HEAD.. BABY MOMMA JEALOUS CAUSE THAT ALL I TALK ABOUT..LOL.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> soup the bomb bro 60cents and you full


X2 SOUP IS THE SHIT WHEN YOU WANT CHROME.IT REALLY PAYS OFF AT THE END.EXAMPLE (1) YOU HAVE EXTRA MONEY FOR YOUR RIDE (2) YOU DONT NEED TO GO THRU DRAMA WITH THE WIFY BCS SHE DONT WANT TO MAKE FOOD (3) YOU GET A HOT MEAL WITHIN 5 MINS (4) LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOULL BE IN GREAT SHAPE NO NEED TO WORK OUT CUZ THERES NO FAT IN SOUPYS:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

and fix you sig with your number change to your emails


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NA I NEVER HAD TIME TO DRAW IT. I FOR GOT.. PIRATE BEEN IN MY HEAD.. BABY MOMMA JEALOUS CAUSE THAT ALL I TALK ABOUT..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> draw it up bro i want to see asap


ILL DO IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## lesstime

we been on a soup diet sence vegas lol


HOTSHOT956 said:


> X2 SOUP IS THE SHIT WHEN YOU WANT CHROME.IT REALLY PAYS OFF AT THE END.EXAMPLE (1) YOU HAVE EXTRA MONEY FOR YOUR RIDE (2) YOU DONT NEED TO GO THRU DRAMA WITH THE WIFY BCS SHE DONT WANT TO MAKE FOOD (3) YOU GET A HOT MEAL WITHIN 5 MINS (4) LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOULL BE IN GREAT SHAPE NO NEED TO WORK OUT CUZ THERES NO FAT IN SOUPYS:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

ok cool thanks


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL DO IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN HOW U BEEN


WAS GOOD G. JUST WAITING FOR THOSE PARTS AND WE WORKING ON SOMETHING AS WE SPEAK.HIT UP FREDDY HE DOES SOME REAL BADASS DRAWINGS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> we been on a soup diet sence vegas lol



LOL AND YOU GUYS ARE NEAR.IMAGEN US TEXAS BOYS WE GOING TO EAT CATUS LIKE DAM COWS FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BE BACK LOKOS GOT A MEETING WITH ELSPOCK:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

tell him i sent you


HOTSHOT956 said:


> BE BACK LOKOS GOT A MEETING WITH ELSPOCK:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HE ALREADY KNOWS GTIMER.THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP.


----------



## lesstime

:h5:


----------



## lesstime

hey freddy i want to see some drawing bro looking for a set of handle bars show me what you got


----------



## HOTSHOT956

PM ME YOUR PHONE ILL FORWARD YOU SOME DRAWINGS FREDDY DID.:shh:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

*inked1987*+
WAS GOOD GTIMER:wave:


----------



## lesstime

post pics family am getting bored


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime u must be really bored huh..lol..


----------



## lesstime

yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SEE TOLD U MOVE TO LA...


----------



## lesstime

STILL BE BORED IF MY KID/S IS/WAS SICK


----------



## lesstime

opps sorry for the caps


----------



## lesstime

just got word something getting painted


HOTSHOT956 said:


> *inked1987*+
> WAS GOOD GTIMER:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> STILL BE BORED IF MY KID/S IS/WAS SICK


HAVE HIM MOVE HIS BED TO THE GARAGE SO U CAN WORK ON UR STUFF AND WATCH HIM..


----------



## lesstime

he got mad lol i try to tell him that and then i told him to sit in the chevy and he got madder


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> he got mad lol i try to tell him that and then i told him to sit in the chevy and he got madder


TELL HIM THAT GUY WITH THE ORANGE TRIKE SAID HE GOING TO BEAT HIM THAT HE COMING OUT WITH SOMETHING NEW.. LOL


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> KOOL CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PIXIE PIN AND LEAFED UP LESSTIME AND FLEET SAME TO YOU BRO THAT TRIKE LOOKED SUPER CLEAN THIS YEAR CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW UPGRADES.:h5:


thanx homie...im in love with my trike n ima make it way better for the 2012 season


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> thanx homie...im in love with my trike n ima make it way better for the 2012 season


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE UP WITH UR IDEALS.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE UP WITH UR IDEALS.


i got some big plans homie!...


----------



## inked1987

Wats good goodtimers!!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TELL HIM THAT GUY WITH THE ORANGE TRIKE SAID HE GOING TO BEAT HIM THAT HE COMING OUT WITH SOMETHING NEW.. LOL


lol he sleeping again



Fleetangel said:


> i got some big plans homie!...


cant wait to see everything still on plan with shhh???



inked1987 said:


> Wats good goodtimers!!


 sup man


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> lol he sleeping again
> 
> cant wait to see everything still on plan with shhh???
> 
> sup man


yeahh ima send it out hopefully by wed


----------



## inked1987

Nuttin much thinking. Of ideas for Design For a bike how bout u. Lesstime


----------



## lesstime

ok cool let me know and ill do the same


----------



## lesstime

trying to design some handle bars but nothing coming out my head 


inked1987 said:


> Nuttin much thinking. Of ideas for Design For a bike how bout u. Lesstime


----------



## inked1987

Ill shoot. over sum frame designs I've been drawing out


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> ok cool let me know and ill do the same


alright bro


----------



## lesstime

inked1987 said:


> Ill shoot. over sum frame designs I've been drawing out


cool got any handle bar designs???



Fleetangel said:


> alright bro


cool cant wait


----------



## lesstime

are you sending them to my phone if so i cant recive pic on my phone


----------



## inked1987

I can design. Sum u got. A email


----------



## elspock84

Hotshot ya tuvo!! I'll post pics in about an hour of ur new frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

elspock84 said:


> Hotshot ya tuvo!! I'll post pics in about an hour of ur new frame


HOTSHOT IS A BALLER.. :wow: A HOT SHOT U THINK U CAN LET ME HAVE A COUPLE HUNDRED TO GET SOME ENGRAVING ON GT EDITION..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CAN WE JUST ALL JUST POST UP ARE BUILD UP PICS... I HATE SECRETS..LOL.. U DIDNT SEE ME KEEP GT EDITION A SECRET...:squint:


----------



## Fleetangel

i have no pics/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> i have no pics/


IM JK. IM JUSTR PLAYING WITH EVERYBODY


----------



## Fleetangel

ima upload some pics as soon as i do a progress


----------



## elspock84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CAN WE JUST ALL JUST POST UP ARE BUILD UP PICS... I HATE SECRETS..LOL.. U DIDNT SEE ME KEEP GT EDITION A SECRET...:squint:


da homie hotshot told me as soon as i was done to post up. 

this frame is a fade away wit flake  goes from dark to light da pics and videos do it no justice 

3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

looking nice hot and spock ,
jr as soon as i have something worth posting i will


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOTSHOT IS A BALLER.. :wow: A HOT SHOT U THINK U CAN LET ME HAVE A COUPLE HUNDRED TO GET SOME ENGRAVING ON GT EDITION..


:roflmao: IM NO BALLER JUST A BIG FAN OF SOUPS.LIKE I SAID F*** THE PHONE BILL AND GOING OUT TO EAT. ALSO ON A BEER BUDGET HELPS ALOT.LETS NOT FORGET THE HAM AND CHEESE SANDWICHS GT WHATEVER IT TAKES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> Hotshot ya tuvo!! I'll post pics in about an hour of ur new frame


CHINGA IT CAME OUT BADASS LOKO.I KNEW I WENT TO THE RIGHT PERSON.LET ME STACK SOME CHIPS AND WILL DO THE DISPLAY BOARD THE SAME COLOR.THANK YOU AGIAN LOKO:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CAN WE JUST ALL JUST POST UP ARE BUILD UP PICS... I HATE SECRETS..LOL.. U DIDNT SEE ME KEEP GT EDITION A SECRET...:squint:


PICS WILL BE POSTED AS I PUT TOGETHER THIS STREET BIKE.

GOODTIMERS PAUL IS RIGHT. GOODTIMES C.C AINT AFRAID OF ANYTHING.LETS START SHOWING WHAT WE GOT.IT WILL MOTIVATE US AND MAKE OUR COMPETITORS WEAK.GT UP WHATEVER IT TAKES.LESS WORDS MORE ACTIONS IS WHAT WE LOOK FOR:yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

inked1987 said:


> I can design. Sum u got. A email


FREDDY DRAW ME OUT SOME FORKS,SISSY BARS,HANDLE BARS,FENDER BRACES. WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE GTIMER.THEN SHOOT ME A NUMBER ON HOW MUCH FOR THE DRAWINGS.

LESSTIME GET THAT PLASMA CUTTER READY TO GO.ILL SHOOT OVER THE DRAWINGS AS SOON AS MY BOY FREDDY GETS DONE. LETS GET THIS GT TRAIN MOVEING:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> FREDDY DRAW ME OUT SOME FORKS,SISSY BARS,HANDLE BARS,FENDER BRACES. WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE GTIMER.THEN SHOOT ME A NUMBER ON HOW MUCH FOR THE DRAWINGS.
> 
> LESSTIME GET THAT PLASMA CUTTER READY TO GO.ILL SHOOT OVER THE DRAWINGS AS SOON AS MY BOY FREDDY GETS DONE. LETS GET THIS GT TRAIN MOVEING:thumbsup:


its ready bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

KOOL DO U WELD THE TUBES FOR THE HANDLE BARS AND BEND THE FENDER BRACES?


----------



## lesstime

yes i can do that also 


cut, weld, bend, bondo, prime 
any of the above lol


----------



## Fleetangel

wuz good goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

whats good fleet everything still planed as planed ?sorry i keep buggin i cant wait to see it


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> whats good fleet everything still planed as planed ?sorry i keep buggin i cant wait to see it


yeahhh buddy ima go pick up my check rite now


----------



## lesstime

sweet let me know whats up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> yes i can do that also
> 
> 
> cut, weld, bend, bondo, prime
> any of the above lol


KOOL I HIT YOU UP WHEN THERE DONE


----------



## inked1987

Did u get me email bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

elspock84 said:


> da homie hotshot told me as soon as i was done to post up.
> 
> this frame is a fade away wit flake  goes from dark to light da pics and videos do it no justice
> 
> 3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


THAT FRAME IS TIGHT.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ELSPOCK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :roflmao: IM NO BALLER JUST A BIG FAN OF SOUPS.LIKE I SAID F*** THE PHONE BILL AND GOING OUT TO EAT. ALSO ON A BEER BUDGET HELPS ALOT.LETS NOT FORGET THE HAM AND CHEESE SANDWICHS GT WHATEVER IT TAKES


LOL I KNOW IM ON A CAR SHOW DIET RIGHT NOW.. IM HITTING ONE SHOW A MONTH..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> PICS WILL BE POSTED AS I PUT TOGETHER THIS STREET BIKE.
> 
> GOODTIMERS PAUL IS RIGHT. GOODTIMES C.C AINT AFRAID OF ANYTHING.LETS START SHOWING WHAT WE GOT.IT WILL MOTIVATE US AND MAKE OUR COMPETITORS WEAK.GT UP WHATEVER IT TAKES.LESS WORDS MORE ACTIONS IS WHAT WE LOOK FOR:yes:


X2 IT WILL SHOW OTHER THAT WE AINT LAYN LOW/// SHOWS PEOPLE THAT WE BUILDING AND IT WILL BRING MORE PEOPLE IN TO THE GT FAMILY... BUT ITS COOL IF U GUYS WANT TO KEEP SOME PROJECT SECRETS.. IM NOT FORCING NO ONE.. GT UP.. LETS KEEP PUSHING GOODTIMERS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yes i can do that also
> 
> 
> cut, weld, bend, bondo, prime
> any of the above lol


OME STOP SHOP RIGHT HERE.. LESSTIME DONT PLAY GAMES. HE GETS ON THE BALL AND BUILD SHIT TO WIN... :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Did u get me email bro


I GOT UR EMAIL.. I JUST BEEN TO BUSY YESTERDAY... SORRY G, ILL POST THEM UP TOMNIGHT.


----------



## inked1987

Alright. Kool


----------



## elspock84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT FRAME IS TIGHT.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ELSPOCK


 Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

where ya homies at


----------



## HOTSHOT956

DOING BUSINESS WITH ELSPOCK. MORE UPGRADES ON MY FRAME AS WE SPEAK:wow:


----------



## lesstime

once you flake you wont got back


HOTSHOT956 said:


> DOING BUSINESS WITH ELSPOCK. MORE UPGRADES ON MY FRAME AS WE SPEAK:wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOL THATS ONE THING FOR SURE


----------



## lesstime

yeah i got spock on speed dial lol got like 7 bikes painted by him at least two more to go


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOL I DO TO AND DAM 7 BIKES? WHERE THEY AT?:wow:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

t4 pixie dos for thos that dont know its all new frame wheels and all


----------



## lesstime

soon


----------



## lesstime

and two more not going to post


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OH I MEMBER YA I FORGOT BIGTIME:banghead:


----------



## lesstime

huh???


HOTSHOT956 said:


> OH I MEMBER YA I FORGOT BIGTIME:banghead:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

IDK WHY I FORGOT ABOUT THE OTHER BIKES U HAD.


----------



## lesstime

oh lol yeah i forget how many i got sometimes also theres the hopper and one other schwinn so thats 5 in the works


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## HOTSHOT956

DAM I CANT EVEN FINISH ONE LOL. YOU MOST HAVE A MONEY TREE IN YOUR BACK YARD OR SOMETHING JK


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN BEEN LONG DAY OF WORK.. GOT OFF AT 4.. GOING TO WORK AT 5 AGAIN MY SHT BROKE DOWN ON THE FREEWAY....FML...THAT MEANS MORE MONEY OUT OF MY POCKET..LOL.. I GOT TO HIT THE CORNERS OR SOMETHING MAKE MY MONEY BACK FOR THE CARS PARTS I GOT TO BUY..:nosad::banghead::roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

what wrong wit it now bro might be able to get part/s cheaper out here even with shippin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FUEL PUMP.. NOTHING BIG...


----------



## lesstime

bet its in tank is it not???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DAMN BEEN LONG DAY OF WORK.. GOT OFF AT 4.. GOING TO WORK AT 5 AGAIN MY SHT BROKE DOWN ON THE FREEWAY....FML...THAT MEANS MORE MONEY OUT OF MY POCKET..LOL.. I GOT TO HIT THE CORNERS OR SOMETHING MAKE MY MONEY BACK FOR THE CARS PARTS I GOT TO BUY..:nosad::banghead::roflmao:


 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> bet its in tank is it not???[/QUOTE
> 
> I CHRCK IT ON AUTO ZONE. 350.00 FUCK THAT IM TIRED PUTTING MONEY IN THAT CAR. I RATHER WALK


----------



## inked1987

Ride a bike


----------



## inked1987

Ur only. Worries.

Flat
chain break
or getting jacked Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Ur only. Worries.
> 
> Flat
> chain break
> or getting jacked Lol




I ALWAYS RIDE MY BIKE TO WORK TO SAVE MONEY BUT IT RAIN OVER HERE SO I NEEDED TO DRIVE IT TODAY


----------



## Fleetangel

:rimshot:


----------



## RIDES3

elspock84 said:


> da homie hotshot told me as soon as i was done to post up.
> 
> this frame is a fade away wit flake  goes from dark to light da pics and videos do it no justice
> 
> 3 coats of clear an 4 more tomorrow


BAD ASS BLUE THAT THE COLOR I WANT TO PUT ON CAR MAYBE THE BIG FLAKES


----------



## RIDES3

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TORRES EMPIRE ALREADY TALKING BOUT THE NEXT LA SUPER SHOW.. HE HASNT POSTED A DATE YET..


YUP I WAS WITH SAM AT SAN MANUEL CASINO ON THURSDAY HIS WIFE IS FROM THERE THEY LIVE IN TEXAS HE SAID NEXT YEAR IS GOING T BE BETTER HE IS COOL PEPS I BEEN SUPPORTING HIM SINCE IT WAS AT THE ORANGE SHOW IN S.B


----------



## Fleetangel

RIDES3 said:


> YUP I WAS WITH SAM AT SAN MANUEL CASINO ON THURSDAY HIS WIFE IS FROM THERE THEY LIVE IN TEXAS HE SAID NEXT YEAR IS GOING T BE BETTER HE IS COOL PEPS I BEEN SUPPORTING HIM SINCE IT WAS AT THE ORANGE SHOW IN S.B


i member thhat show!!! he spent sooo much money!! n it was a sick show


----------



## RIDES3

Fleetangel said:


> i member thhat show!!! he spent sooo much money!! n it was a sick show


HELL YEAH IT WAS THE 4TH OF JULY WITH THE FIREWORKS


----------



## RIDES3

WERETHE IE BIKE CLUB MUST BE DOING HOMEWORK


----------



## HOTSHOT956

RIDES3 said:


> BAD ASS BLUE THAT THE COLOR I WANT TO PUT ON CAR MAYBE THE BIG FLAKES


GO FOR IT GTIMER. BLUE AND CHROME STANDS FOR MIGHTY GT:h5:


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone 

jr year make and modle of your pos ill check what they are out here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

1999 CHEVY CAMARO V6 3.8 I HAVE FEELING IT THE FUEL PUMP I LOOK IT UP AND ITS 355.00 BUCK THAT MY PARTS MONEY... FML. ..LOL..


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I.E PUTTING IN WORK AT LA GENTE SHOW...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 1999 CHEVY CAMARO V6 3.8 I HAVE FEELING IT THE FUEL PUMP I LOOK IT UP AND ITS 355.00 BUCK THAT MY PARTS MONEY... FML. ..LOL..


 no luck out here bro its a little more 405.50 hit the junk yards asap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> no luck out here bro its a little more 405.50 hit the junk yards asap


I KNOW IM GOING TOMOROW.


----------



## lesstime

looking good keep it up


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I.E PUTTING IN WORK AT LA GENTE SHOW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

do you got a spare 20inch rear fender???i have a idea for your bike


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> do you got a spare 20inch rear fender???i have a idea for your bike


YEA I THINK I I GOT LIKE 20 EXTRA FENDER... IF MY GRANDPA DIDNT THROW THEM AWAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

send it to me asap please


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA I THINK I I GOT LIKE 20 EXTRA FENDER... IF MY GRANDPA DIDNT THROW THEM AWAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY DAUGHTER THINK SHE BAD..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime




----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I.E PUTTING IN WORK AT LA GENTE SHOW...


that wahite bike is bad!! any close up pics?


----------



## lesstime

sup fleet????


----------



## lesstime

Jr i sent you a pm you better like my idea


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup fleet????


wuz good bro! how u doin?


----------



## lesstime

cool just here at work t4 went back to school today from being sick so i might get some parts cut tonight you ready for me to send the pixie??


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> cool just here at work t4 went back to school today from being sick so i might get some parts cut tonight you ready for me to send the pixie??


ALMOST READY...JUST NEED TO GO TAKE CARE OF SOME BUSINNESS THN COME BACK N GET THE BOX READY


----------



## lesstime

ok cool let me know


Fleetangel said:


> ALMOST READY...JUST NEED TO GO TAKE CARE OF SOME BUSINNESS THN COME BACK N GET THE BOX READY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BUMP


----------



## 55800

whats GOOD fam hows everyone doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> whats GOOD fam hows everyone doing


HOW U BEEN BROTHER


----------



## lesstime

GT IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW U BEEN BROTHER


been GOOD bro snow just hit here so aint much to do..just picked up a taylor tot will postpics when it gets here...how you been whats new out there in cali


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> ok cool let me know


HEY BRO I COULDNT SEND IT OUT TODAY....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> been GOOD bro snow just hit here so aint much to do..just picked up a taylor tot will postpics when it gets here...how you been whats new out there in cali


I JUST BEEN CHILLN TRYN TO GET PIRATE BIKE OUT FOR NEW YEARS AND CALI PUSHING GETTN MORE STUFF OUT FOR NEXT LRM TOUR..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO GET THE PARTS SOONER THEN I THOUGHT FOR PIRATE BIKE.. HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING GOES THREW GOOD.


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO GET THE PARTS SOONER THEN I THOUGHT FOR PIRATE BIKE.. HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING GOES THREW GOOD.


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


:wave:



HOTSHOT956 said:


>


:wave:



Fleetangel said:


> HEY BRO I COULDNT SEND IT OUT TODAY....


 when you think??


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO GET THE PARTS SOONER THEN I THOUGHT FOR PIRATE BIKE.. HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING GOES THREW GOOD.


:thumbsup::worship:cool


----------



## ljlow82

sup family got this old frame am working on right now cant find a stamp to find what year it is its a mercury frame can any one help me 
thanks family


----------



## lesstime

post a pi buy for now am going back to sleep not feeling to good 


ljlow82 said:


> sup family got this old frame am working on right now cant find a stamp to find what year it is its a mercury frame can any one help me
> thanks family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN EVERYBODY.....


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone two more days of slavery then i can work on the bikes


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I JUST BEEN CHILLN TRYN TO GET PIRATE BIKE OUT FOR NEW YEARS AND CALI PUSHING GETTN MORE STUFF OUT FOR NEXT LRM TOUR..


thats whats up homie CO is talking about making the LA show and vegas manditory for next year so we should be reppin it hard out there as well...


----------



## 55800

picked this up as soon as it gets here im stripping it down n sending everything out for chrome(maybe engraving to)


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> thats whats up homie CO is talking about making the LA show and vegas manditory for next year so we should be reppin it hard out there as well...


thats whats up


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> thats whats up


how ya been less


----------



## lesstime

cool and you am just trying to step the game up this next year 

i got a 12inch girls bmx frame if you want pay shippin


----------



## Fleetangel

LESSTIME-TODAY


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> cool and you am just trying to step the game up this next year
> 
> i got a 12inch girls bmx frame if you want pay shippin


got any pics bro


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN EVERYBODY.....


PM SENT


----------



## Fleetangel

orangecrush719 said:


> picked this up as soon as it gets here im stripping it down n sending everything out for chrome(maybe engraving to)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384448


SICK!!>..WE GOT ONE TOO...BUT IM NOT SURE IF THE OWNER WANTS TO CUSTOMIZE IT


----------



## lesstime

ILL SEND YOU SOME TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME


orangecrush719 said:


> got any pics bro


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> LESSTIME-TODAY


OK YOU NEED ADDRESS?? ILL NEED YOURS


----------



## ljlow82

whats up GOODTIMERS hope every one doing well:wave:


----------



## elspock84

quick lil patterns on hotshot's chainguard


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: SPOCK TEXT ME YOUR PAYPAL.FRIA GOING YOUR WAY TONITE LOKO :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :cheesy: SPOCK TEXT ME YOUR PAYPAL.FRIA GOING YOUR WAY TONITE LOKO :thumbsup:


text sent 
got the sprocket ready also.:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

one thing after another mia fall off the money bars today i had to rush to the school to take her to the er to find out if it is or not ,get there and wait get xrays done then they tell me that the DR. that reads the xrays is gone for the day WTF is that they wrap her up and tell me to take her home and they will call in the morning if it is so we can drive all the way back mofuckers  but she is in lala land as the dope her up for pain lol


----------



## lesstime

just open my email i got my score sheet from vegas


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD LESSTIME SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO.HOPE EVERYTHING GETS BETTER FOR YOU GTIMER:angel:


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro she just woke up and she eatting dinner and she wants to go back to sleep so ill let her lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GOODTIMERS. BEEN LONG DAY WORKING ON MY CAR... NOW IM AT WORK.. 

LESS TIME HOPE MIA GETS BETTER

COLORADO THAT BE COOL IF U GUYS COME DOWN TO LA N LV. BE NICE TO MEET EVERYBODY 

AND FLEETANGEL WHATS CRACKN G..

AND THE REST OF THE GT HOW R U GUYS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ILL SAFE A PRAYER FOR HER. :angel:


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys 

get the car running JR 
what you think of your new bike shots
fleet where you at bro 
david how are things? 
aj i forgot to send you that pic cuz what happen with mia remind me tomorrow sorry 
whats with the rest of ya GTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NA THE CAR AINT RUNNING YET.. THE DAMN PEOPLE GAVE ME THE WRONG PART..NOW I GOT TO DRIVE BACK N GET ANOTHER ONE.. ILL GIVE U A CALL THIS WEEKN LESSTIMES.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NA THE CAR AINT RUNNING YET.. THE DAMN PEOPLE GAVE ME THE WRONG PART..NOW I GOT TO DRIVE BACK N GET ANOTHER ONE.. ILL GIVE U A CALL THIS WEEKN LESSTIMES.


ok cool hope u get it together soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ok cool hope u get it together soon


I WAS TO LASY TO GET THE GAS TANK OUT SO I NEED TO CUT TOP PEACE OUT OF MY CAR..LOL..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WAS TO LASY TO GET THE GAS TANK OUT SO I NEED TO CUT TOP PEACE OUT OF MY CAR..LOL..


pull the back seat out there might be a spot you can open to change the pump dont cut it trust me not worth it


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> thanks guys
> 
> get the car running JR
> what you think of your new bike shots
> fleet where you at bro
> david how are things?
> aj i forgot to send you that pic cuz what happen with mia remind me tomorrow sorry
> whats with the rest of ya GTS


just got home from been out in the streets!....didnt get t send out the box yet


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> just got home from been out hoen the streets!....didnt get t send out the box yet


 damn really lol ok so tomorrow ?? do i need to take the pixie to work with me ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> pull the back seat out there might be a spot you can open to change the pump dont cut it trust me not worth it



LOL I ALREADY CUT IT OUT..THERE WAS NO DOOORS I ALREADY HAD CHECK. SO I GOT MY GRINDER AND CUT IT OFF.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GROWMASTER


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL I ALREADY CUT IT OUT..THERE WAS NO DOOORS I ALREADY HAD CHECK. SO I GOT MY GRINDER AND CUT IT OFF.


lol crazy foo lol


----------



## lesstime

PedaLScraperZ sup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol crazy foo lol


YEA MAN PEOPLE WERE TRIPPING OUT WEN THEY WALK PAST ME IN THE ALLEY. OLD LADY TOLD ME WHAT ARE U DOING TO THE CAR. AND I WAS LIKE IM CUTTING IT FOR SCRAP METAL TO SELL FOR MY BABY DIAPERS.. SHE FELT BAD WANTED TO GIVE ME MONEY FOR MY DAUGHTER.. LOL.. BUT I DIDNT TAKE IT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> PedaLScraperZ sup bro


X2 WHATS CRACKN BROTHER..HOW THINGS WITH THE MILITARY STAY SAFE OUT THERE HOMIE..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA MAN PEOPLE WERE TRIPPING OUT WEN THEY WALK PAST ME IN THE ALLEY. OLD LADY TOLD ME WHAT ARE U DOING TO THE CAR. AND I WAS LIKE IM CUTTING IT FOR SCRAP METAL TO SELL FOR MY BABY DIAPERS.. SHE FELT BAD WANTED TO GIVE ME MONEY FOR MY DAUGHTER.. LOL.. BUT I DIDNT TAKE IT..


dude sould have taken it and put it towards the bikes lol


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> dude sould have taken it and put it towards the bikes lol


LOL I KNOW THAT WAS THE FIRST THING HIT ME IN THE HEAD WAS MY BIKE.. THEN I FELT BAD CAUSE I WAS LIKE NA I CANT DO THAT TO HER..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


WHATS CRACKN


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


hows things going bro everything good???



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL I KNOW THAT WAS THE FIRST THING HIT ME IN THE HEAD WAS MY BIKE.. THEN I FELT BAD CAUSE I WAS LIKE NA I CANT DO THAT TO HER..LOL.


lol funnie chit right there lol hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DID U WORK ANYBIKES TODAY LESSTIMES


----------



## lesstime

no  been making sure mia been takin care of monica went to get food and the other kids from parents house cuz we need another tire on the van so we have to make two trips to do anything  and we about 30 mins from there so i been on here ,facebook,ebay,craigslist, and watching scoobydoo wit mia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THAT TIRE STILL FLAT,,


----------



## lesstime

the other one is now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U HAVE BAD LUCK WITH TIRES..


----------



## lesstime

yeah and gas lol


----------



## lesstime

am bout to go to bed fam talk to ya tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah and gas lol


LOL THAT WHY I RIDE MY BIKE ALL THE TIME. I HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THE CAR ONCE IN GREAT WHILE.. BUT THEN I GOT BABY MOMMA TELLN ME TAKE HER ASS EVERYWHERE...BUT NOT NO MORE..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am bout to go to bed fam talk to ya tomorrow


ITS TO EARLY TO GO SLEEP


----------



## -GT- RAY

Hi.


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> damn really lol ok so tomorrow ?? do i need to take the pixie to work with me ???


DONT TAKE IT BRO!....IMA SEE IF I GET TIME TO SHIP IT OUT TOMORROW CUZ I WORK:/


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> Hi.


WUZ GOOD RAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Hi.


HI :scrutinize:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> DONT TAKE IT BRO!....IMA SEE IF I GET TIME TO SHIP IT OUT TOMORROW CUZ I WORK:/


WHATS GOOD PIMP


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS GOOD PIMP


JUST WORKIN ON SOME DRAWINGS! WBU?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HERE CHILLN RELAX FINALLY... HOW UR TRIKE COMING OUT


----------



## -GT- RAY

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD RAY


 Nuthing much, havent been on here in a while...


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HI :scrutinize:


 Wats new pjay..?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats new pjay..?


GETTING THE PIRATE BIKE READY FOR NEXT YEAR.. ARE U GUYS TAKING THE BIKES THIS SATURDAY


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GETTING THE PIRATE BIKE READY FOR NEXT YEAR.. ARE U GUYS TAKING THE BIKES THIS SATURDAY


 Koo koo...Yup i think like 7 or 8 bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Koo koo...Yup i think like 7 or 8 bikes



ALRIGT COOL.. I DIDNT WANT TO BRING THE GT BIKE. AND BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE WITH MY BIKE. ANY UPDATES ON UR BIKE..


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HERE CHILLN RELAX FINALLY... HOW UR TRIKE COMING OUT


nothing yet....gonna wait about two months to get back on track


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## lesstime

damn wake up guys its 10 already


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> damn wake up guys its 10 already


LOL BECAUSE WE DONT HAVE A EARLY BEDTIME LIKE U ..I BEEN UP SINCE 7 WORKING ON MY CAR.. AND NO LUCK THEY SAID THEY HAD GAVE ME THE WRONG PUMP. THE REAL PUMP IS ANOTHER 60 ...


----------



## lesstime

tell them that its there bad not yours and they made you get all the way bck over there and you are the customer and you are always right


----------



## lesstime

i went to bed early cuz i knew mia was not going to sleep all night she woke up like 4 times crying that it hurt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i went to bed early cuz i knew mia was not going to sleep all night she woke up like 4 times crying that it hurt


IS SHE OKAY NOW ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES BRINGING 15 BIKES TO TRAFFIC SHOW. LETS GET THE NUMBER BIGGER ON THAT GOODTIMERS..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IS SHE OKAY NOW ?


yeah she running around at home monday she goes back to school to show off her cast lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES BRINGING 15 BIKES TO TRAFFIC SHOW. LETS GET THE NUMBER BIGGER ON THAT GOODTIMERS..


do i need to ship the t4's pixie out???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> do i need to ship the t4's pixie out???


I THINK U SHOULD.. AND DAMN THAT BE ALOT OF MONEY TO SHIP IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP FURBY714


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I THINK U SHOULD.. AND DAMN THAT BE ALOT OF MONEY TO SHIP IT


lol yeah it whould be like 150 with a fright company and it take like a week or longer to get there lol 
no if we was sending it to vegas it be almost free cuz we ship trucks down and i could put it in the back of one of them and pic it up from our shop down there


----------



## elspock84

did some quick ghost patterns u can say on the frame. ive tried to take pics but i cant capture them wit the camera thats y im calling them ghost patterns lol.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SOME REAL GHOST PATTERNS CANT EVEN SEE THEM LOKO


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> SOME REAL GHOST PATTERNS CANT EVEN SEE THEM LOKO


i can see them lol 
lil video in da sun


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKS BADASS LOKO PENDING CASH ON ITS WAY IN A FEW:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

:buttkick:


elspock84 said:


> i can see them lol
> lil video in da sun


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOOKS BADASS LOKO PENDING CASH ON ITS WAY IN A FEW:thumbsup:


sassss!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol yeah it whould be like 150 with a fright company and it take like a week or longer to get there lol
> no if we was sending it to vegas it be almost free cuz we ship trucks down and i could put it in the back of one of them and pic it up from our shop down there


MAN WHY DIDNT U DO THAT FOR VEGAS...:banghead:


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ALRIGT COOL.. I DIDNT WANT TO BRING THE GT BIKE. AND BE THE ONLY ONE OUT THERE WITH MY BIKE. ANY UPDATES ON UR BIKE..


 Oh are yu gunna bring yur bike..?And the most recent was my custom fenders, thats it for right now...


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

he couldn't he was still building it the night before we left for Vegas!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Oh are yu gunna bring yur bike..?And the most recent was my custom fenders, thats it for right now...


YEA IM GOING TO BRINGING IT ILL SEE U TOMOROQ ILL BE THERE LIKE AROUND 730


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS CAN SOMEONE GET MY SCORE SHEET FOR ME PLEASE I CALLED NO ONE ANSWER... ILL SHOOT U MY INFO THANK U ..


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Oh GREAT he came home gave me a kiss and went into the garage....): and to top it off my Oldest daughter Mia broke her arm yesterday and finally got a cast on it today ughhhh all my monster in law tells me kids will be kids REALLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Oh GREAT he came home gave me a kiss and went into the garage....): and to top it off my Oldest daughter Mia broke her arm yesterday and finally got a cast on it today ughhhh all my monster in law tells me kids will be kids REALLY!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 385090



LOL FUCKN LESSTIME HE FUNNY GUY... AND AWW HOPE SHE GETS BETTER SOON..


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

I need some Ideas I want to get started my Chicken Little Bike!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> I need some Ideas I want to get started my Chicken Little Bike!!!
> 
> :biggrin:


PUT CHICKEN LEGS FOR UR FORKS. AND CHICKEN WINGS LIKE IT FLAPPING FOR UR HANDLE BARS AND UR HEAD LIGHT A CHICKEN HEAD. DONT FOR GET THE CHICKEN HEADS GLASSES.. :h5:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMERS CAN SOMEONE GET MY SCORE SHEET FOR ME PLEASE I CALLED NO ONE ANSWER... ILL SHOOT U MY INFO THANK U ..


pm your info to Thomas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> pm your info to Thomas


I TALK TO HIM THIS WEEKN.. I GOT TO CALL HIM .


----------



## lesstime

got the seat finshed for felix lil tiger need to send it for engraving and chrome and fabric
work on my 12inch radical got some done on that and tomorrow i hope to have ready for filler as long as i dont change anything 
also got a guy coming over he wants some fenders made so ill work on them sunday i think but i might end up working on the 12inch radical


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> got the seat finshed for felix lil tiger need to send it for engraving and chrome and fabric
> work on my 12inch radical got some done on that and tomorrow i hope to have ready for filler as long as i dont change anything
> also got a guy coming over he wants some fenders made so ill work on them sunday i think but i might end up working on the 12inch radical


WHATS CRAKCN PIMP


----------



## lesstime

chillin want to eat but dont want to cook lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> chillin want to eat but dont want to cook lol


THERE ALWAYS FROZEN DINNER


----------



## lesstime

only if you have ome lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOL NA I CANT EAT THOS.. I LIKE FRESH FOOD... BABY MOMMA BRINGING ME MEXICAN FOOD FROM HER JOB... O YEEEEA LOL


----------



## lesstime

damn i want some


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL NA I CANT EAT THOS.. I LIKE FRESH FOOD... BABY MOMMA BRINGING ME MEXICAN FOOD FROM HER JOB... O YEEEEA LOL


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Shut up cry baby you woke me up to cook for you and I did:twak:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PUT CHICKEN LEGS FOR UR FORKS. AND CHICKEN WINGS LIKE IT FLAPPING FOR UR HANDLE BARS AND UR HEAD LIGHT A CHICKEN HEAD. DONT FOR GET THE CHICKEN HEADS GLASSES.. :h5:


 can you draw it up for me :buttkick: you always have to crush my dreams smart ass  I don't even want to build it anymore!!!! thanks a lot DREAM KILLER


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Hey lesstime said get your phone back on so he can send you pictures of parts NO ****!!!! LMAO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Shut up cry baby you woke me up to cook for you and I did:twak:



LIKE U ALWAYS TELL ME ABOUT MY BABY MOM... BE NICE TO TO UR HUNNY AND COOK HIM LOBSTER AND STEAK...LOL.


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

BUENOS DIAS GOODTIMES!!


----------



## lesstime

nothing like sleeping the day away lol


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA TODAY BIKE SHOW2 FLYN PLAQS AND 2 MEMBERS WORKING FOR PLAQS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA TODAY BIKE SHOW2 FLYN PLAQS AND 2 MEMBERS WORKING FOR PLAQS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE AT THE BIKE SHOW


----------



## lesstime

time to go in the garage


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :nicoderm:


WHATS CRACKN BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*TRAFFIC CAR SHOW NOVEMBER 13
WE WILLL BE BEETING UP AT 5a.m. 
here is the adress see every one there 

Ontario
Share on Facebook 4485 Mills Circle
Ontario, CA 91764
Phone: 909-476-8421*


----------



## lesstime

whats good 
i think i got the handle bars that am going to use  drawn up


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES EAST LA TODAY BIKE SHOW2 FLYN PLAQS AND 2 MEMBERS WORKING FOR PLAQS


Any more pics of the bmx frame Lowrider I like it..!


----------



## lesstime

i think there a few in BIG Turtles paint topic i think he painted it ???i could be wrong


oneofakind said:


> Any more pics of the bmx frame Lowrider I like it..!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i think there a few in BIG Turtles paint topic i think he painted it ???i could be wrong


YEA TURTLE PAINTED IT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Any more pics of the bmx frame Lowrider I like it..!


WE DONT HAVE MUCH PICS OF IT.. THAT WAS ITS FIRST SHOW IT BUSTED OUT


----------



## lesstime

your baby mama make it home yet you see the pic????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> your baby mama make it home yet you see the pic????


NA SHE HASNT CAME HOME YET.. I DONT THINK SHE WILL SHOW THEM TO ME.. SHE MAD AT ME..LOL. BUT I GOT 2 PICS ITS BAD ASS


----------



## lesstime

what pics did you get ???and what you do now lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I GOT THE FRONT AND BACK PIC... (NO ****)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SHE GETS MAD FOR ANYTHING..LOL


----------



## lesstime

lol yeah thats the ones from today ??? what you think???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol yeah thats the ones from today ??? what you think???


I THINK ITS TIGHT.. GOT TO HURRY UP AND BUILD IT.


----------



## lesstime

am trying do you think it will be competative???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MORE DETAILED TO THE FRAME AND IT WONT BE TOUCHED.


----------



## lesstime

how do you mean ???ideas are welcome 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> MORE DETAILED TO THE FRAME AND IT WONT BE TOUCHED.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> how do you mean ???ideas are welcome


ILL TEXT U SOME TONIGHT. DID U DO ANYTHING TODAY IN THE GARAGE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY U THINK I SHOULD BUY THOSE RIMS THAT WE SEEN AT VEGAS??????


----------



## lesstime

mocked up some handle bars trying to fig if i like them but i need to get a new jig saw blade to finsh them i think i can get one from work if so ill send pic tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

oh yeah i like them better then the others that we tlked about


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HEY U THINK I SHOULD BUY THOSE RIMS THAT WE SEEN AT VEGAS??????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> mocked up some handle bars trying to fig if i like them but i need to get a new jig saw blade to finsh them i think i can get one from work if so ill send pic tomorrow


DONT MAKE SIMPLE HANDLE BARS.. ALOTS OF DETAIL ON IT TO.


----------



## lesstime

thats why am haveing so many issuse with them i dont want it to gotte or to plan lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOL COME ON NOW... U CAN COME OUT WITH SOME CRAZY SHIT. DO SHIT THAT PEOPLE HAVE DONE YET ...


----------



## lesstime

lol am trying theres some smart mofos out there lol but i know theres a few things i have done that i have not sen and i been looking all over lol  been looking at all the boty and toty from way back lol ill try to show you tomorrow all mocked up fingers crossed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ILL COME UP WITH SOMETHING.... BUT YOUR GOAL SHOULD NOT BE JUST FLAT METAL. OR LASER CUT.


----------



## lesstime

true


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> true


NOW U GOT ME THINKN...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP DAVID.


----------



## lesstime

lol oh great lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NOW U GOT ME THINKN...


yeah David whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES WE GOING TO HAVE A MEETN ON NOV 13 AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. I KNOW WE HADNT HAVE A MEETN TOGETHER IN A WHILE. CAN U GUYS PLEASE RIGHT DOWN THINGS WILL MAKE THE CLUB GET STRONGER AND BIGGER AND BETTER IN THE FUTURE FOR 2012. OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS GET AT ME AND SEND ME PMS TO. I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR FROM U GUYS AS WELL. AND TO THE ALL THE MEMBERS I WANT TO THANK U GUYS FOR PUSHING HARD THIS WHOLE YEAR AND WORKING TOGETHER AS A FAMILY AND HELPING EACH OTHER. OUT. THIS IS WHAT GOODTIMES IS ALL ABOUT. AINT NO ONE BETTER THEN NO ONE WE ARE A FAMILY ALL IN THE SAME LEVEL. GT 4 LIFE.


PM WITH ANY QUESTION THANK U GT FAMILY


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES WE GOING TO HAVE A MEETN ON NOV 13 AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. I KNOW WE HADNT HAVE A MEETN TOGETHER IN A WHILE. CAN U GUYS PLEASE RIGHT DOWN THINGS WILL MAKE THE CLUB GET STRONGER AND BIGGER AND BETTER IN THE FUTURE FOR 2012. OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS GET AT ME AND SEND ME PMS TO. I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR FROM U GUYS AS WELL. AND TO THE ALL THE MEMBERS I WANT TO THANK U GUYS FOR PUSHING HARD THIS WHOLE YEAR AND WORKING TOGETHER AS A FAMILY AND HELPING EACH OTHER. OUT. THIS IS WHAT GOODTIMES IS ALL ABOUT. AINT NO ONE BETTER THEN NO ONE WE ARE A FAMILY ALL IN THE SAME LEVEL. GT 4 LIFE.
> 
> 
> PM WITH ANY QUESTION THANK U GT FAMILY


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> :thumbsup:


SHOW THIS MESSAGE TO UR WIFE SO U GOT A REASON TO COME..LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


>


have u got the parts yet


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> have u got the parts yet


NOPE NOT YET BEEN AWILE ALREADY HOPEFULLY TOMARROW


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SHOW THIS MESSAGE TO UR WIFE SO U GOT A REASON TO COME..LOL.


lol she texting you right now lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> NOPE NOT YET BEEN AWILE ALREADY HOPEFULLY TOMARROW


did u type in the number to see where it is at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol she texting you right now lol


lol to bad i dont have the cell...


----------



## lesstime

lol i know she talking to B.M lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> did u type in the number to see where it is at


NOPE WHERE DO I LOG IN?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol i know she talking to B.M lol


AWWW GREAT THEM TALKING WE ARE BOTH IN TROUBLE....


----------



## lesstime

i now bro shh dont say anything lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> AWWW GREAT THEM TALKING WE ARE BOTH IN TROUBLE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> NOPE WHERE DO I LOG IN?


https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action

I LOOK IT UP AND IT SAID IT WAS IN DALLAS TEXAS. IT SHOULD BE THERE BY TOMOROW IT SAID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i now bro shh dont say anything lol


U GUYS SHOULD OF TOOK MY BABY MOMMA TO IDAHO....:yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action
> 
> I LOOK IT UP AND IT SAID IT WAS IN DALLAS TEXAS. IT SHOULD BE THERE BY TOMOROW IT SAID


KOOL I HOPE THEY DO.BEEN DREAMING ABOUT THAT GT PLATE:x:


----------



## lesstime

am going to work on the 12inch radical everyday till i get SSHHH back from robert then am going to finsh that up should only take a week then its going off to paint when its in paint ill build the parts and work on the 12inch radical in hopes to have both ready for spring


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> KOOL I HOPE THEY DO.BEEN DREAMING ABOUT THAT GT PLATE:x:


HAHAHA WHEN U GETTN THE BLUE FRAME.


----------



## lesstime

hahaha naw am good


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U GUYS SHOULD OF TOOK MY BABY MOMMA TO IDAHO....:yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am going to work on the 12inch radical everyday till i get SSHHH back from robert then am going to finsh that up should only take a week then its going off to paint when its in paint ill build the parts and work on the 12inch radical in hopes to have both ready for spring


IS THE 12INCH RADICAL ALMOST DONE YET


----------



## HOTSHOT956

I HOPE NEXT WEEK :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hahaha naw am good


LOL SHE WOULD GAVE U GUYS PROBLEMS ON THE WAY BACK..LAST TIME I LEFT HER ASS FAR FROM THE HOUSE..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I HOPE NEXT WEEK :x:


WHAT NAME U GOT FOR THAT BIKE


----------



## lesstime

frame is but parts are long from lol well not really just detail is what i need to do to the parts and handle bars


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IS THE 12INCH RADICAL ALMOST DONE YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP BIGDLT68


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> frame is but parts are long from lol well not really just detail is what i need to do to the parts and handle bars


WHAT ABOUT NOW IS DONE YET..LOL...


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL SHE WOULD GAVE U GUYS PROBLEMS ON THE WAY BACK..LAST TIME I LEFT HER ASS FAR FROM THE HOUSE..LOL


bahahahahahahah you are too funny


----------



## lesstime

no cuz she wasnt going to fit in that car unless we took the ten out the box on the trike and put her in the box then put the sub back in lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL SHE WOULD GAVE U GUYS PROBLEMS ON THE WAY BACK..LAST TIME I LEFT HER ASS FAR FROM THE HOUSE..LOL


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHAT NAME U GOT FOR THAT BIKE


I HAVE NO CLUE SINCE ITS JUST A TEMP BIKE. THAT BIKE IS NOT MY GOAL WHATS SO EVER.IM BUILDING IT JUST TO ADD A BIKE IN MY LINE UP.WELL SEE HAPPENS.


----------



## lesstime

yep alldone chrome gold paint everything


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHAT ABOUT NOW IS DONE YET..LOL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> no cuz she wasnt going to fit in that car unless we took the ten out the box on the trike and put her in the box then put the sub back in lol


LOL TRUST SHE SMALL SHE COULD HAD SAT NEXT TO HECTOR..


----------



## lesstime

grover 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHAT NAME U GOT FOR THAT BIKE





HOTSHOT956 said:


> I HAVE NO CLUE SINCE ITS JUST A TEMP BIKE. THAT BIKE IS NOT MY GOAL WHATS SO EVER.IM BUILDING IT JUST TO ADD A BIKE IN MY LINE UP.WELL SEE HAPPENS.


----------



## lesstime

lol hahaha naw we dont want her here you need her there with you


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL TRUST SHE SMALL SHE COULD HAD SAT NEXT TO HECTOR..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I HAVE NO CLUE SINCE ITS JUST A TEMP BIKE. THAT BIKE IS NOT MY GOAL WHATS SO EVER.IM BUILDING IT JUST TO ADD A BIKE IN MY LINE UP.WELL SEE HAPPENS.


LET ME THUINK OF A GOOD NAME


----------



## David Cervantes

http://youtu.be/IFXWBR3TlTQ


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol hahaha naw we dont want her here you need her there with you


:banghead:...LOL


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> grover


WHAT DOES GROVER MEAN?:dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> http://youtu.be/IFXWBR3TlTQ


VENTURA CHAPTER LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LET ME THUINK OF A GOOD NAME


ONCE I PUT IT ALL TOGETHER WELL SEE HOW IT COMES OUT THEN WELL NAME IT.ILL LEAVE IT ALL TO YOU ALL "MY FAM":h5:


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES WE GOING TO HAVE A MEETN ON NOV 13 AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. I KNOW WE HADNT HAVE A MEETN TOGETHER IN A WHILE. CAN U GUYS PLEASE RIGHT DOWN THINGS WILL MAKE THE CLUB GET STRONGER AND BIGGER AND BETTER IN THE FUTURE FOR 2012. OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS GET AT ME AND SEND ME PMS TO. I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR FROM U GUYS AS WELL. AND TO THE ALL THE MEMBERS I WANT TO THANK U GUYS FOR PUSHING HARD THIS WHOLE YEAR AND WORKING TOGETHER AS A FAMILY AND HELPING EACH OTHER. OUT. THIS IS WHAT GOODTIMES IS ALL ABOUT. AINT NO ONE BETTER THEN NO ONE WE ARE A FAMILY ALL IN THE SAME LEVEL. GT 4 LIFE.
> 
> 
> PM WITH ANY QUESTION THANK U GT FAMILY


 IT SAYS NOTHING ABOUT OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS HAVING TO SHOW UP FOR THE MEETING JR. I THINK YOU AND THOMAS ARE TRYING TO PULL ONE OVER.... BUT THIS TIME IT IS NOT GOING TO WORK!!!!! I AM DOING MY HOMEWORK..... :buttkick:


----------



## lesstime

grover from seseme street the kids TV show


HOTSHOT956 said:


> WHAT DOES GROVER MEAN?:dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> IT SAYS NOTHING ABOUT OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS HAVING TO SHOW UP FOR THE MEETING JR. I THINK YOU AND THOMAS ARE TRYING TO PULL ONE OVER.... BUT THIS TIME IT IS NOT GOING TO WORK!!!!! I AM DOING MY HOMEWORK..... :buttkick:


LOL U CAN STAY HOME AND WATCH THE KIDS THOMAS HAS TO COME...


----------



## lesstime

*lesstime* *LIL GOODTIMES CC*+ 
*HOTSHOT956* 
*David Cervantes*+ 
*ThaHifeyWifey*+ *oneofakind* 
what it do oneofakind


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL U CAN STAY HOME AND WATCH THE KIDS THOMAS HAS TO COME...


 I WILL GO AND THOMAS CAN STAY AND WATCH THE KIDS......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS MAKE SURE U GUYS HAVE A SAFE HALLOWEEN AND SEND ME ALL THE REESE CUPS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> I WILL GO AND THOMAS CAN STAY AND WATCH THE KIDS......


BUT U SCARED OF LA.. SO THOMAS HAS TO COME.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

GOOD NITE GT FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> *lesstime* *LIL GOODTIMES CC*+
> *HOTSHOT956*
> *David Cervantes*+
> *ThaHifeyWifey*+ *oneofakind*
> what it do oneofakind


X2 WHATS UP GOODTIMERS AND ONEOFAKIND


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUT U SCARED OF LA.. SO THOMAS HAS TO COME.


 WE ARE NOT GOING TO LA end of discussion!!!!! GOOD NITE!!! LESSTIME SAY GOOD NITE NOW MEET ME UP STAIRS IN 5 MINUTES OR BE LOCKED OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> WE ARE NOT GOING TO LA end of discussion!!!!! GOOD NITE!!! LESSTIME SAY GOOD NITE NOW MEET ME UP STAIRS IN 5 MINUTES OR BE LOCKED OUT


 UR MEAN


----------



## lesstime

hahaha


ThaHifeyWifey said:


> WE ARE NOT GOING TO LA end of discussion!!!!! GOOD NITE!!! LESSTIME SAY GOOD NITE NOW MEET ME UP STAIRS IN 5 MINUTES OR BE LOCKED OUT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PAGES ARE MOVING FAST


----------



## lesstime

i will go to LA for something in 2012


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hahaha


HAHAH I GUESS U HAVE TO GIVE HER SOME SLEEPING PILLS KNOCK HER OUT.. AND DRIVE DOWN TO LA.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> grover from seseme street the kids TV show


LOL SESEME STREET WAS NEVER MY THING.ILL PASS ON THAT ONE BROTHER.I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE "SUBSTITUTE"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i will go to LA for something in 2012


LA SUPER SHOW......


----------



## lesstime

hahaha yeah once everyone get on and starts talking it goes fast we need to get all GT members on here


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PAGES ARE MOVING FAST


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOL SESEME STREET WAS NEVER MY THING.ILL PASS ON THAT ONE BROTHER.I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE "SUBSTITUTE"


LOL BLUES CLUES..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HAHAH I GUESS U HAVE TO GIVE HER SOME SLEEPING PILLS KNOCK HER OUT.. AND DRIVE DOWN TO LA.


lol she already tke some everynight 



HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOL SESEME STREET WAS NEVER MY THING.ILL PASS ON THAT ONE BROTHER.I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE "SUBSTITUTE"


lol



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LA SUPER SHOW......


lol that or to stop by to hang out for the hell of it


----------



## lesstime

hell yea


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL BLUES CLUES..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hahaha yeah once everyone get on and starts talking it goes fast we need to get all GT members on here


WE USE TO HAVE EVRY BODY ON LIKE MORE THEN 40 MEMBERS BUT NOW SINCE FACEBOOK CAME OUT IT KILLED EVERYTHING..


----------



## lesstime

every GT bike member need to get on id like to meet some that i have not met


----------



## lesstime

sup fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

YOO WUZ GOOD VENTURA COUNTY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lesstime

party at robert place


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> party at robert place


UGHHH NOT COOL G....I WAS HOPING TO HAVE SOME FRIENDS OVER N GET FUCKED UP...BUT THERES ONLY FAMILY!!!:banghead:.....NOV 19THIM CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY FOR SURE


----------



## lesstime

lol sorry bro


Fleetangel said:


> UGHHH NOT COOL G....I WAS HOPING TO HAVE SOME FRIENDS OVER N GET FUCKED UP...BUT THERES ONLY FAMILY!!!:banghead:.....NOV 19THIM CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY FOR SURE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL BLUES CLUES..


I HAVE SEEN ALOT OF BIKES NAMED BLUES CLUES IN MY AREA.IT WILL BE FUNNY WHEN THEY CALL OUT THE AWARDS BLUES CLUES FIRST PLACE AND BLUES CLUES SECOND PLACE:rofl:


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> lol sorry bro


ITS ALL GOOD G! WUT U UP TO?


----------



## lesstime

brownies and milk witmonica and dreaming of SSHHHH


Fleetangel said:


> ITS ALL GOOD G! WUT U UP TO?


----------



## -GT- RAY

Yoooooo.!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup ray


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> sup ray


 Wat up man...How yu doing..?


----------



## lesstime

Good you just missed everyone by a few mins  but am here lol what you up too how you been


----------



## -GT- RAY

lesstime said:


> Good you just missed everyone by a few mins  but am here lol what you up too how you been


 Ha. Ive been catching on all these pages..Good man, just been chillaxin..


----------



## ABEL760

-GT- RAY said:


> Ha. Ive been catching on all these pages..Good man, just been chillaxin..


TELL THEM ABOUT YOU AND DANIEL WINNING AT PALM SPRINGS SHOW TODAY.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND DONT GET LAZY:roflmao:HAHAHAHA


----------



## javib760

Ray and Daniel at a show in palm springs


----------



## javib760




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NICE PICS BROTHER....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN BROTHER.


Nothing much just getting ready for traffic show in Ontario


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much just getting ready for traffic show in Ontario


THATS COOL SAME HERE WE BE OUT THERE WITH 15 BIKES. MAYBE MORE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS COOL SAME HERE WE BE OUT THERE WITH 15 BIKES. MAYBE MORE


Dang homie you guys are coming out strong for this one.


----------



## javib760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NICE PICS BROTHER....


Thanks Paul:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

inland empire making noise!!!


----------



## lesstime

keep it up congrats Daniel


javib760 said:


> Ray and Daniel at a show in palm springs





javib760 said:


>


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING REAL GOOD FULLTIMERS.2012 IS AROUND THE CORNER LETS GET IT GOING:h5:


----------



## lesstime

aye fam am looking for good used 16inch forks handle bars and sissy bar chrome or gold am going to put t4's pixie together the old one NO RUST thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## lesstime

whats good fleet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> aye fam am looking for good used 16inch forks handle bars and sissy bar chrome or gold am going to put t4's pixie together the old one NO RUST thanks


I GOT A SEAT BUT I GOT TO SEE WHAT ELSE I HAVE,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...

FINALLY GOT MY CAR RUNNNING O YEA.....MORE SHOWS FOR ME..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS U GUYS HAVE A SAFE HALLOWEEN WITH UR FAMILY


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I GOT A SEAT BUT I GOT TO SEE WHAT ELSE I HAVE,


cool hit me up later tonight


----------



## lesstime

X2 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS U GUYS HAVE A SAFE HALLOWEEN WITH UR FAMILY


----------



## lesstime

its about time lol now get to work on your bike lol j/k


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CAR RUNNNING O YEA.....MORE SHOWS FOR ME..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> its about time lol now get to work on your bike lol j/k


LOL I CANT DONT MUCH AND JUST SIT AND LOOK AT THE FRAME TO TONY PM ME..


----------



## lesstime

lol not til after nov 20 huh lol hahahaha think of a sound system ill make a pod for it when i do a few


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol not til after nov 20 huh lol hahahaha think of a sound system ill make a pod for it when i do a few


WHATS U TALKN ABOUT WILLIS


----------



## lesstime

ill tell you later let me know it you want to put a tv and speakers on one of your bike i can do it for about 100 bucks with a 4 gig player


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ill tell you later let me know it you want to put a tv and speakers on one of your bike i can do it for about 100 bucks with a 4 gig player


SOUNDS INTERESTING FOR GT EDITION. CAN U DRAW SOMETHING OUT.. WE CAN PROBABLY PUT THAT UNDER THE PUMP ON GT EDITION.. LET ME KNOW..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AND SEND ME PICS OF ALL THE STUFF


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> AND SEND ME PICS OF ALL THE STUFF


JUST GOT MY PARTS :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SOUNDS INTERESTING FOR GT EDITION. CAN U DRAW SOMETHING OUT.. WE CAN PROBABLY PUT THAT UNDER THE PUMP ON GT EDITION.. LET ME KNOW..





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> AND SEND ME PICS OF ALL THE STUFF


are you wanting to mold it to the pump or have it mount off the pump ?? and yeah ill have to get them together for you


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST GOT MY PARTS :thumbsup: THANKS


now the frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> are you wanting to mold it to the pump or have it mount off the pump ?? and yeah ill have to get them together for you


IT WILL BE UNDER THE PUMP NOT MOLDED TO THE PUMP.. HOW BIG IS THE TV


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST GOT MY PARTS :thumbsup: THANKS



HEY U THINK I CAN HAVE MY NEWS PAPER AND MY BOX BACK...LOL..JK..


----------



## lesstime

ok cool i think its like 3.5w x 2.5t 
i can get bigger if wanted but they cost more


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> now the frame


YUP THATS HALF OF PHASE (1) STILL NEED SEAT PAN,RIMS,TUBES,TIRES,CHAIN,HARDWARE,FRESH CHROME FOR SOME OG PARTS,CHROME POLISH,POLISHING RAG,

PHASE (2) FACE PARTS INGRAVED FRONT AND BACK,CHROME,CUSTOM SEAT,TURNTABLE,FULL DISPLAY,DISPLAY BROAD,POWER GANERITOR,CUSTOM AIRCRAFT PUMP,TUBE BENDER,POLISH HARDLINES,FITTINGS,HARDWEAR,CUSTOM FENDERS,MURALS,PINSTRIPEING,CUSTOM NEON,CUSTOM SHHHHHHHH SOMETHING NEW FOR THE GAME.

PHASE (3) ORDER PLAQUE FULLY INGRAVED AND GET TATTED


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HEY U THINK I CAN HAVE MY NEWS PAPER AND MY BOX BACK...LOL..JK..


:roflmao: I WAS GOING TO SAVE IT FOR MY GIRL.SHE WAS BORN IN LA AND HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO GO BACK AND VISIT HER HOMETOWN EVER SINCE SHE WAS A NEW BORN.ILL TELL HER YOU BROKE HER HEART.THAT YOU WANT IT BACK











JK BUT THANKS FOR THE NEWS PAPER. I MIGHT NEED IT WHEN THE TOILET PAPER GOES OUT FOR BUYING SHIT LOADS OF PART


----------



## lesstime

lmao


HOTSHOT956 said:


> YUP THATS HALF OF PHASE (1) STILL NEED SEAT PAN,RIMS,TUBES,TIRES,CHAIN,HARDWARE,FRESH CHROME FOR SOME OG PARTS,CHROME POLISH,POLISHING RAG,
> 
> PHASE (2) FACE PARTS INGRAVED FRONT AND BACK,CHROME,CUSTOM SEAT,TURNTABLE,FULL DISPLAY,DISPLAY BROAD,POWER GANERITOR,CUSTOM AIRCRAFT PUMP,TUBE BENDER,POLISH HARDLINES,FITTINGS,HARDWEAR,CUSTOM FENDERS,MURALS,PINSTRIPEING,CUSTOM NEON,CUSTOM SHHHHHHHH SOMETHING NEW FOR THE GAME.
> 
> PHASE (3) ORDER PLAQUE FULLY INGRAVED AND GET TATTED





HOTSHOT956 said:


> :roflmao: I WAS GOING TO SAVE IT FOR MY GIRL.SHE WAS BORN IN LA AND HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO GO BACK AND VISIT HER HOMETOWN EVER SINCE SHE WAS A NEW BORN.ILL TELL HER YOU BROKE HER HEART.THAT YOU WANT IT BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK BUT THANKS FOR THE NEWS PAPER. I MIGHT NEED IT WHEN THE TOILET PAPER GOES OUT FOR BUYING SHIT LOADS OF PART


----------



## lesstime

damn am tired 2 hours of walking the hood with the kids and they got about 18 pounds of candy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol I know how u feel I member when I was young and running at there age to everyhouse 


Niow we can't hang lolk


----------



## lesstime

time to wake up everyone


----------



## Fleetangel

:shh::420::inout:


----------



## lesstime

:tears:


Fleetangel said:


> :shh::420::inout:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:scrutinize:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> :shh::420::inout:


q-vo primo que onda :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GT FAMILY


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## jojo67

Crystal Chatham, The Desert Sun A gold bike chain adorns a 1965 Schwinn bicycle shown by Raymond Sanchez of the Good Times Inland Empire club during a Custom Car & Cycle Fest held Sunday, October 30, 2011 at Palm Springs High School. The car show was a fundraiser to benefit Palm Springs High School's baseball team. Crystal Chatham, The Desert Sun

An article on a local newspaper on Sunday's show!!!


----------



## lesstime

jojo67 said:


> Crystal Chatham, The Desert Sun A gold bike chain adorns a 1965 Schwinn bicycle shown by Raymond Sanchez of the Good Times Inland Empire club during a Custom Car & Cycle Fest held Sunday, October 30, 2011 at Palm Springs High School. The car show was a fundraiser to benefit Palm Springs High School's baseball team. Crystal Chatham, The Desert Sun
> 
> An article on a local newspaper on Sunday's show!!!


----------



## inked1987

Wats good goodtimers!!


----------



## RIDES3

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo que onda :wave:


WHATS UP HOMIE WHEN IS THERE A SHOW IN MEXICALI I AM GETTING MY PASSPORT SO I CAN GOING SHOW OUT MY NAME IS ANDY FROM GT IE 323 377 5422 CALL ME ONE DAY SO WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> :tears:


FINALLY AN ANGLE CAME FROM UP ABOVE N GAVE ME A HAND!!!...IMA SHIP UR STUFF TOMORROW FOR SURE


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo que onda :wave:


NOMAS AKI TERMINANDO DE TATUAR Y TU?


----------



## Fleetangel

jojo67 said:


> Crystal Chatham, The Desert Sun A gold bike chain adorns a 1965 Schwinn bicycle shown by Raymond Sanchez of the Good Times Inland Empire club during a Custom Car & Cycle Fest held Sunday, October 30, 2011 at Palm Springs High School. The car show was a fundraiser to benefit Palm Springs High School's baseball team. Crystal Chatham, The Desert Sun
> 
> An article on a local newspaper on Sunday's show!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ UP FAM!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> NOMAS AKI TERMINANDO DE TATUAR Y TU?


aqui terminando mas engraving ya agarre otra schwinn a ver si la tengo lista para el proximo show esta va ser street con partes con engraving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> FINALLY AN ANGLE CAME FROM UP ABOVE N GAVE ME A HAND!!!...IMA SHIP UR STUFF TOMORROW FOR SURE


I THINK THAT ANGEL HELP ME TO. BECUZ IM SENDIN MY CASH OUT FOR MY PARTS FOR PIRATE TREASURE FINALLY


----------



## sureñosbluez

RIDES3 said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE WHEN IS THERE A SHOW IN MEXICALI I AM GETTING MY PASSPORT SO I CAN GOING SHOW OUT MY NAME IS ANDY FROM GT IE 323 377 5422 CALL ME ONE DAY SO WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN


the next show here is in this month but i dont know the exact day


----------



## RIDES3

sureñosbluez said:


> the next show here is in this month but i dont know the exact day


I WANT TO GO IN MAY OR JUNE KEEP ME POSTED ONE OF THE GUY FROM IE IS FROM THERE WITH THE BLUE 64 ITS ALLWAYS ON JASKSTANDS HIS NAME IS JORGE


----------



## lesstime

wake up !!!!!!!!!!!!Jr you need to text me after i get off work 3 pm your time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS. HOW ALL U GUYS BEEN .. 

LESSTIME FOR SURE I WILL TEXT U IF BABY MOMMA GIVES ME THE PHONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

RIDES3 said:


> I WANT TO GO IN MAY OR JUNE KEEP ME POSTED ONE OF THE GUY FROM IE IS FROM THERE WITH THE BLUE 64 ITS ALLWAYS ON JASKSTANDS HIS NAME IS JORGE



WHATS UP G ...


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

SHOWING LOVE TO GOODTIMES IM FROM CHI-TOWN SOLO RIDER STAY UP RIDERS MUCH LOVE :thumbsup: BONES


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## inked1987

At home. Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LOL.. WHATS CRACKN FREDDY...


----------



## inked1987

Nothing. Much. Bro just waiting to order. My shirts how ur bile comming along


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MY BIKE COMING OUT GOOD. IM WAITN FOR LESSTIMES AND TONY TO SEND ME MY PARTS.. AND THEN I GOT TO SEND SOME STUFF TO GET GOLD PLATED.. HOWS UR COMING ALONG.. WHEN U GOING TO BUST OUT WITH TTHE SECRET STUFF


----------



## inked1987

Im waiting. On the last of. My steering wheel. And handle. Bars


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DAMN SO ITS ALMOST DONE. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.. THAT BIKE GOING TO LOOK TIGHT,


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

inked1987 said:


> Im waiting. On the last of. My steering wheel. And handle. Bars


----------



## bigtroubles1

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up :wave:

lesstime+
inked1987
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/64550-inked1987.html


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS..


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD WEEK. GETTING READY FOR TRAFFIC SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WUZ UP GT FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD WEEK. GETTING READY FOR TRAFFIC SHOW.


Whats up david


----------



## 55800

GT UP,
wad up fam picked this up today gunna start another 12"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> GT UP,
> wad up fam picked this up today gunna start another 12"
> View attachment 387371
> 
> View attachment 387372


Wat size is that purpke bike


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat size is that purpke bike


It's a 12'


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> It's a 12'


WHATS UP BROTHER. AND THANK U


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP HECTOR.


----------



## 55800

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP HECTOR.


NOTHING MUCH JUST WISHING I HAD SOME CASH.GETTING OFFERED ALOT OF GOOD DEALS ON PARTS


----------



## HOTSHOT956

orangecrush719 said:


> TTT
> View attachment 387494


DAM I LOVE THIS BIKE.REAL CLEAN GTIMER:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> TTT
> View attachment 387494


NOW WHY U HAVE TO TEASE ME ....LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> NOTHING MUCH JUST WISHING I HAD SOME CASH.GETTING OFFERED ALOT OF GOOD DEALS ON PARTS


I KNOW WHAT U MEAN I SEE ALOT OF GOOD DEALS AND IM LIKE SHIT I WISH I HAD THE CASH..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

X2 ANYTHING FROM HYDROS,SET UPS,INGRAVEING,BADASS TOOLS,DIPLAYS  WISH I FOUND ZAPATA HIDDEN GOLD WAGON:x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> X2 ANYTHING FROM HYDROS,SET UPS,INGRAVEING,BADASS TOOLS,DIPLAYS  WISH I FOUND ZAPATA HIDDEN GOLD WAGON:x:


I SEEN AN OG PUMP ALL DONE UP FOR A BIKE FOR 500 BILLS. IM THINKN ABOUT IT..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I SEEN AN OG PUMP ALL DONE UP FOR A BIKE FOR 500 BILLS. IM THINKN ABOUT IT..


you dont want that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHY


----------



## 55800

HOTSHOT956 said:


> DAM I LOVE THIS BIKE.REAL CLEAN GTIMER:h5:


thanks homie


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NOW WHY U HAVE TO TEASE ME ....LOL


lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I SEEN AN OG PUMP ALL DONE UP FOR A BIKE FOR 500 BILLS. IM THINKN ABOUT IT..


IM GOING AIRCRAFT ON MINE.I THINK THERES A CHEAPER PRICE THEN 5 BILLS.ILL PM YOU THE LINK


----------



## lesstime

me too man let me see i have but could use more i also need two fullsize pumps


HOTSHOT956 said:


> IM GOING AIRCRAFT ON MINE.I THINK THERES A CHEAPER PRICE THEN 5 BILLS.ILL PM YOU THE LINK


----------



## lesstime

cuz we going to put a canonn on there


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cuz we going to put a canonn on there


TH

ATS WHAT I MEANT AN AIRCRAFT PUMP...NOT AN OG PUMP


----------



## lesstime

you dont want that ether put a canon on it


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TH
> 
> ATS WHAT I MEANT AN AIRCRAFT PUMP...NOT AN OG PUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you dont want that ether put a canon on it



PICS PICS????? I THINK ME N BABY MOMMA JUST BOUGHT THAT PURPLE BIKE FRAME FROM ELSPOCK


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS PICS????? I THINK ME N BABY MOMMA JUST BOUGHT THAT PURPLE BIKE FRAME FROM ELSPOCK


damn ballers lol j/k cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> damn ballers lol j/k cool


LOL HAHA THATS BIKE GOING TO BE A ABBY THEME.. MY DAUGHTER LIKE THAT GIRL ABBY FROM ELMO SHOW


----------



## lesstime

oh cool never seen that show should of kept you old part lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh cool never seen that show should of kept you old part lol


LOL THAT WHAT I WAS JUST THINKN ABOUT NOW.. LIKE FUCK BUT O WELL... THAT MONEY TO MY PIRATE BIKE.. AND BABY MOMMA COULD BUILD HER OWN BIKE. LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY LESSTIME U STILL HAVE THAT LIST I SEND U FOR THE PIRATE BIKE N U GAVE ME A PRICE. ????


----------



## lesstime

let me look i think i do


----------



## lesstime

no i dont sorry


----------



## lesstime

wait was this it ???

20" Flared Fender Set Gold.
st
 149820
20" Double Twisted Fender Braces Chrome.
155630
Double Square Twisted Crown Chrome.
193272
Rectangle Twisted Mirror All/Gold.
127519
Lowrider Double Square Twist Continental Kit Chrome.
 


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wait was this it ???
> 
> 20" Flared Fender Set Gold.
> st
>  149820
> 20" Double Twisted Fender Braces Chrome.
> 155630
> Double Square Twisted Crown Chrome.
> 193272
> Rectangle Twisted Mirror All/Gold.
> 127519
> Lowrider Double Square Twist Continental Kit Chrome.
>  


I SENT U A PM WITH MORE TO IT DID U GET IT.


----------



## lesstime

yes and returned


----------



## lesstime

where is everyone???


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN GT.


----------



## 55800

ay jr wats the connect out ther for chrome brotha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> ay jr wats the connect out ther for chrome brotha



ILL GET U HIS NUMBER TONIGHT. ??? HE DID GT EDITION FOR CHEAP.. HIS NAME IS SAL FROM THE YUMA GT CHAPTER....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB... LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IN 1993


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ILL GET U HIS NUMBER TONIGHT. ??? HE DID GT EDITION FOR CHEAP.. HIS NAME IS SAL FROM THE YUMA GT CHAPTER....


cool pm me his number when u can...i need to get this stroller started on


----------



## luckcharm818

What's up GOODTMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP LUCKYCHARM.. WHERE U BEEN AT G... U READY FOR TRAFFIC SHOW


----------



## luckcharm818

When is that show g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NOV 13... U SHOULD COME DOWN G. ALL BIKE CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE AND WE HAVE A BIKE CLUB MEETN THAT DAY


----------



## luckcharm818

Were is it at


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT...


----------



## lesstime

sick


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB... LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IN 1993


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB... LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW IN 1993


WOW THATS NICE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> me too man let me see i have but could use more i also need two fullsize pumps


:wow: YOU GOING BACK TO THE HOPPING GAME?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning goodtimers


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GOT WORD FROM MY HEFITA THAT MY FRAME GOT HERE TODAY:run: COME ON 5PM CANT WAIT TO OPEN MY EARLY PRESENThno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> GOT WORD FROM MY HEFITA THAT MY FRAME GOT HERE TODAY:run: COME ON 5PM CANT WAIT TO OPEN MY EARLY PRESENThno:


Lucky I want my parts to be here already to


----------



## HOTSHOT956

X2 NOW I NEED MORE CASH FOR MORE PARTS.I DONT WANT TO PUT IT TOGETHER ONTILL I GET EVERYTHING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Idk I would put it together of I was u.lol


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :wow: YOU GOING BACK TO THE HOPPING GAME?


trying too the frame is about done maybe 10 hours of work and its ready for paint


----------



## lesstime

X208


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lucky I want my parts to be here already to


----------



## lesstime

X208


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk I would put it together of I was u.lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NOV 13... U SHOULD COME DOWN G. ALL BIKE CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE AND WE HAVE A BIKE CLUB MEETN THAT DAY


Its going to be Goodtimes everywhere.! :run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Its going to be Goodtimes everywhere.! :run:


That's what's up. We roll as a big family. Say what's up if u see me brother by the bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> X208


What's craxkn bro


----------



## lesstime

at this damn job of mine


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm here relaxn. And then work.lol


----------



## lesstime

i was able to fill my bottles for the tourch @ work today am going to cut some thick parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Baby momma said make her girly girl parts


----------



## lesstime

hello kittie???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Idk ill ask wgen I see her again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

She said yea hello kitty


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk I would put it together of I was u.lol


I WANT TO REALLY BAD. BUT I STILL NEED RIMS,TIRES,TUBES,FORK,SEAT THEN I COULD SHOW IT OFF.IM GOING TO CATCH UP ON SOME DAM TICKETS THEN BACK TO BUSINESS:happysad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> trying too the frame is about done maybe 10 hours of work and its ready for paint


DAM THATS WHATS UP.THATS WHY I WANTED TO BUILD A TRIKE.YOU KNOW HOW THE MIGHTY GT ROLLS.IF A FOO HITS SWITHES AT YOU.YOU READY TO HOP THE SHIT OUT OF IT.AT THE SAME TIME BUMPING INTO THE GT SONGS.MY NEXT GOAL


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> She said yea hello kitty


hahahaha


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> DAM THATS WHATS UP.THATS WHY I WANTED TO BUILD A TRIKE.YOU KNOW HOW THE MIGHTY GT ROLLS.IF A FOO HITS SWITHES AT YOU.YOU READY TO HOP THE SHIT OUT OF IT.AT THE SAME TIME BUMPING INTO THE GT SONGS.MY NEXT GOAL


am working on building a sound system for two wheel bike and for trikes that have very little room but still making it sound good ill keep everyone in the loop as it comes together it will have sound and a TV  for a low price


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hahahaha


I KNOW THATS GAY ASS THEME..LOL.. BUT ITS FOR MY DAUGHTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am working on building a sound system for two wheel bike and for trikes that have very little room but still making it sound good ill keep everyone in the loop as it comes together it will have sound and a TV  for a low price


U GOT TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD FOR GT EDITION..LOL..IF IT LOOKS GOOD ILL GET IT.. I JUST GOT TO LOOK THREW MY COUCH AND SEE IF I FIND MORE MONEY THERE..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I WANT TO REALLY BAD. BUT I STILL NEED RIMS,TIRES,TUBES,FORK,SEAT THEN I COULD SHOW IT OFF.IM GOING TO CATCH UP ON SOME DAM TICKETS THEN BACK TO BUSINESS:happysad:



LOL THAT WHY I FOLLOW THE LAW NOW.. I PAYED OFF ALL MY TICKETS AND IM KEEPN IT LIKE THAT NOW..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I KNOW THATS GAY ASS THEME..LOL.. BUT ITS FOR MY DAUGHTER


hell i rather do the abby parts lol j/k what ya think of doing the fender braces and mirror arms and other small stuff in hello kittie and using OG style forks and handle bar,sissy bar keep that old school look but have a touch of the new mixed in


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U GOT TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD FOR GT EDITION..LOL..IF IT LOOKS GOOD ILL GET IT.. I JUST GOT TO LOOK THREW MY COUCH AND SEE IF I FIND MORE MONEY THERE..LOL


yeah i know lol am just waiting on a few more items to show up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hell i rather do the abby parts lol j/k what ya think of doing the fender braces and mirror arms and other small stuff in hello kittie and using OG style forks and handle bar,sissy bar keep that old school look but have a touch of the new mixed in


THATS EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD BABY MOMMA AFTER I TOLD U THAT SHE AGREED ON IT TO ALONG SHE HAS LIL THINGS HELLO KITTY. 

LET ME KNOW IF U HAVE THE OG PARTS AND SEND ME PICS OF THE PARTS FOR *HER *TO *BUY...*_ THIS IS NOT MY PROJECT THIS IS HERS...LOL_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah i know lol am just waiting on a few more items to show up


HAVE U KINDA PUT IT TOGETHER.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD BABY MOMMA AFTER I TOLD U THAT SHE AGREED ON IT TO ALONG SHE HAS LIL THINGS HELLO KITTY.
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF U HAVE THE OG PARTS AND SEND ME PICS OF THE PARTS FOR *HER *TO *BUY...*_ THIS IS NOT MY PROJECT THIS IS HERS...LOL_


ill keep my eyes open and let you know so you can tell her or ill just send her a pic :boink:























































lol j/k


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HAVE U KINDA PUT IT TOGETHER.


very little the part i need to get fully started is not here yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ill keep my eyes open and let you know so you can tell her or ill just send her a pic :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol j/k


LOL I THOUGHT U HAD OG FORKS BENT ALREADY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> very little the part i need to get fully started is not here yet




AWWW UR LAGGGN IT ... UR BAD BUSINESS MAN HERE.. I DONT WANT TO PUT BAD THINGS ABOUT MY OWN MEMBER ON THE FEEDBACK SECTION....LMAO.........JK.. TAKE UR TIME.. I HAVENT FOUND CHANGE YET IN MY COUCH


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL I THOUGHT U HAD OG FORKS BENT ALREADY


Yeah i have one set that am going to use now that am going to get my OG frame 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> AWWW UR LAGGGN IT ... UR BAD BUSINESS MAN HERE.. I DONT WANT TO PUT BAD THINGS ABOUT MY OWN MEMBER ON THE FEEDBACK SECTION....LMAO.........JK.. TAKE UR TIME.. I HAVENT FOUND CHANGE YET IN MY COUCH


lol you dont scare me if i have something and someone wants it they will buy it lol j/k


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yeah i have one set that am going to use now that am going to get my OG frame
> 
> lol you dont scare me if i have something and someone wants it they will buy it lol j/k



IS THAT ALL U GOT.. GAY COME BACK...LOL.. HEY TAKE THOSE PEDALS OFF MY LIST I KEEP FORGETTN U MADE ME SOME...LOL.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IS THAT ALL U GOT.. GAY COME BACK...LOL.. HEY TAKE THOSE PEDALS OFF MY LIST I KEEP FORGETTN U MADE ME SOME...LOL.


lol hahaha ok on the pedal that reminds me to put them in the car so i can send them lol my bad


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> IS THAT ALL U GOT.. GAY COME BACK...LOL.. HEY TAKE THOSE PEDALS OFF MY LIST I KEEP FORGETTN U MADE ME SOME...LOL.



I SHOULD HAVE ALL THE MONEY FOR U BY THE 25.. THAT IF THE BABY DOES GOO THREW SHIT LOAD OF DIAPERS..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol hahaha ok on the pedal that reminds me to put them in the car so i can send them lol my bad


ITS OKAY I FOR GIVE U....


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I SHOULD HAVE ALL THE MONEY FOR U BY THE 25.. THAT IF THE BABY DOES GOO THREW SHIT LOAD OF DIAPERS..LOL


 better train her how to use the tolit asap man them things cost to much to just put in the garbage lol ok when you ready ill order it all at once to save on shipping


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> better train her how to use the tolit asap man them things cost to much to just put in the garbage lol ok when you ready ill order it all at once to save on shipping



FOR SURE I WILL LET U KNOW. I WANT THE PIRATE BIKE BE DONE ON THE FIRST OF JANUARY THAT MY GOAL


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FOR SURE I WILL LET U KNOW. I WANT THE PIRATE BIKE BE DONE ON THE FIRST OF JANUARY THAT MY GOAL


GT can make it happen bro


----------



## lesstime

am trying to have the 12inch rad in primer by then


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> GT can make it happen bro


I GOT TO SEE WHO GOING TO CHROME AND GOLD MY FORKS AND RIMS..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am trying to have the 12inch rad in primer by then


ARE U GOING TO GO WITH THAT GUY IN SAN DIEGO... ???


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ARE U GOING TO GO WITH THAT GUY IN SAN DIEGO... ???


i might i have not talked to him i have 4 diffrent people to look in too him,spock,turtle, or this guy in the 559 area


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i might i have not talked to him i have 4 diffrent people to look in too him,spock,turtle, or this guy in the 559 area


COOOL COOOL THEY ARE ALL GOOD PAINTERS...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> COOOL COOOL THEY ARE ALL GOOD PAINTERS...


yeah it be nice to get all them on one build but thats alot of shipping lol i need to find some one to do the chrome that can help out with the cost lol


----------



## lesstime

ok am done with olivia's bday stuff going to the GARAGE to cut some parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I wish I had a garage


----------



## lesstime

well i got alot cut and tomorrow ill clean them up and do some more fitting and hope to weld the handle bars up so i can see how they look on the ride  i think i like the way its looking might change one small spot but i wont know till tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

i wonder if SSSHHHHH is going to show up tomorrow ????? that be fun to mock up and start on the parts


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> i wonder if SSSHHHHH is going to show up tomorrow ????? that be fun to mock up and start on the parts


SORRY BRO NOT YET....PROBLEMS JUST KEEP GETTING ON MA WAY...


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> .


IM SORRY G....


----------



## lesstime

good morning fam off to the garage after some bacon and tatos and rice beans


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM,JUST A REAL QIUCK DRIVE BY.GONNA HIT THE HARDWARE STORE FOR SOME NICE CHROME BOLTS:h5:


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAS GOOD FAM,JUST A REAL QIUCK DRIVE BY.GONNA HIT THE HARDWARE STORE FOR SOME NICE CHROME BOLTS:h5:


 cool you going to put the bike together so we can see


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Checkn in to. I got to work on the impala .


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Checkn in to. I got to work on the impala .


you got the impala?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

hope all the goodtimers have a good weekn gt up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Na my dad impala. I'm always his mecahnic he don't get his fingers dirty .lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up. We roll as a big family. Say what's up if u see me brother by the bike


You got it bro.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U ready for traffic calilifestlye


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U ready for traffic calilifestlye


Hell yea bro i can't wait for this show. 
last years show was badass; but on the real the judges on the bikes sucked big ones.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Hell yea bro i can't wait for this show.
> last years show was badass; but on the real the judges on the bikes sucked big ones.


Haha its all good on the judging. Its just a plastic tropfy$ I'm there to rep my club. How many bikes r coming doing from ur chapter


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Haha its all good on the judging. Its just a plastic tropfy$ I'm there to rep my club. How many bikes r coming doing from ur chapter


haha i know; but still it pinches your nerve that they don't know how to judge.
im going for the bitches not the trophys haha. 
my chapter will probably take 3 at the most but viejitos will have more out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol lucky ill be there for the ladys but my baby momma will be there. 

That's right viejitos have some nice ass bomb


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol lucky ill be there for the ladys but my baby momma will be there.
> 
> That's right viejitos have some nice ass bomb


haha i know my baby mama is going to. But when i put on my locs she can't see what im looking at. :naughty:
Yup yup we are busting out with some clean rides this year.


----------



## lesstime

got them all cleaned up and mounted just need to work on the handle bars some more so i can mount them maybe tomorrow got the bike all together sitting on the coffe table looking at it it looks kind cool am going to have to make some training wheels as its a little top heavy but i think i have a idea that will look good


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up GOODTIMES


----------



## elspock84

CaliLifeStyle said:


> haha i know my baby mama is going to. But when i put on my locs she can't see at all da black cocks I'm gonna be looking at :naughty:
> Yup yup we are busting out with some clean rides this year.


:wow:


----------



## lesstime

sup sal spock how ya doing


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

elspock84 said:


> :wow:


:burn:


----------



## David Cervantes

WUZ UP FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD WEEKEND. HAD OUR LAST SOCCREE GAME TODAY AND KNOW ME AND MY FAMILY ARE GETTING READY TO HIT THE SHOWS AND REPRESENT GT TO THE FULLEST. GETTING READY FOR 2012.


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> WUZ UP FAMILY HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD WEEKEND. HAD OUR LAST SOCCREE GAME TODAY AND KNOW ME AND MY FAMILY ARE GETTING READY TO HIT THE SHOWS AND REPRESENT GT TO THE FULLEST. GETTING READY FOR 2012.


cant wait to see whats new


----------



## lesstime

time to wake up everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> got them all cleaned up and mounted just need to work on the handle bars some more so i can mount them maybe tomorrow got the bike all together sitting on the coffe table looking at it it looks kind cool am going to have to make some training wheels as its a little top heavy but i think i have a idea that will look good


That's tight I can't wait to see it


----------



## lesstime

you got the phone il send a pic??


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey




----------



## lesstime

where is everyone????? 

got the bars almost done need to fig out the grips also made the headlight mount i might change the forks a little but other then that its looking good


----------



## lesstime

well am going to bed talk to ya tomorrow JR if you see the pic text me let me know what you think


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> cool you going to put the bike together so we can see


NOT YET GTIMER. ILL POST A PROGRESS PIC TOMARROW.GT UP:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodmorning gt


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodmorning gt


damn must be nice to sleep in lol


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> IM SORRY G....


sup fleet where you be @ bro hit me up need to know if i need to help


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> damn must be nice to sleep in lol


Lol I don't work to late that's why.handle bars looks good


----------



## inked1987

Wats up good timers. This past 5&6. I put the bike in a show n pulled out with top two Lowrider bicycle. Award


----------



## lesstime

inked1987 said:


> Wats up good timers. This past 5&6. I put the bike in a show n pulled out with top two Lowrider bicycle. Award


pics or it didnt happen lol j/k cool congrats are you going to the big show on the 20th???


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I don't work to late that's why.handle bars looks good


dont lie there going in the trash pile


----------



## inked1987

Ill post sum pics. Up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

PROUD OF FREDDY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT AT CARRIZO SPRINGS CAR SHOW TAKEING FIRST THIS PAST WEEKEND.GT UP:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Wats up good timers. This past 5&6. I put the bike in a show n pulled out with top two Lowrider bicycle. Award


Congrats brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> dont lie there going in the trash pile


Well send them to me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> PROUD OF FREDDY FOR PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT AT CARRIZO SPRINGS CAR SHOW TAKEING FIRST THIS PAST WEEKEND.GT UP:thumbsup:


What's crackn


----------



## ljlow82

inked1987 said:


> Wats up good timers. This past 5&6. I put the bike in a show n pulled out with top two Lowrider bicycle. Award


way to go homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> way to go homie :thumbsup:



What up brother


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's crackn


JUST WORKING HARD AND CANT WAIT FOR TOMARROW.MY PINSTRIPER IS GOING TO THREW SOME LINES AND SILVER LEAFING TOMARROWhno: HOWS EVERYTHING COMEING ON PIRATE?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ljlow82 said:


> way to go homie :thumbsup:


:wow: CABRON WHERE YOU BEEN :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

MEN I HATE THIS PIECE OF SHIT LIL SERVER.IT BOOTS ME OUT ALOT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST WORKING HARD AND CANT WAIT FOR TOMARROW.MY PINSTRIPER IS GOING TO THREW SOME LINES AND SILVER LEAFING TOMARROWhno: HOWS EVERYTHING COMEING ON PIRATE?


For what bike. And its looks the same so far waitn on my parts to be here. And then after sending some stuff to get gold plated.I might get custom rims for the pirate bike to if the price is right


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For what bike. And its looks the same so far waitn on my parts to be here. And then after sending some stuff to get gold plated.I might get custom rims for the pirate bike to if the price is right


FOR THE FRAME SPOCK PAINTED AND MEN CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU COME OUT WITH ON PIRATE.

DO YOU HAVE YOUR PHONE CONNECTED? IF SO GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE.


----------



## lesstime

for what to small for anything you have


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Well send them to me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> FOR THE FRAME SPOCK PAINTED AND MEN CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU COME OUT WITH ON PIRATE.
> 
> DO YOU HAVE YOUR PHONE CONNECTED? IF SO GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE.


What time is good time to call u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> for what to small for anything you have


I have my 16 inch girls


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What time is good time to call u


ANYTIME G. WHEN EVER ITS BEST FOR YOU.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

323 559 7265 call me ur phone is disconnected


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have my 16 inch girls


they to small


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> they to small


THEN I GUESS ILL JUST TAKE IT FROM U AND SELL THEM SINCE THERE FREE AND GOING TO THE TRASH


----------



## HOTSHOT956

BE BACK IN A FEW.GONNA TAKE SOME PROGRESS PICS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> BE BACK IN A FEW.GONNA TAKE SOME PROGRESS PICS


THATS RIGHT GT UP G...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THEN I GUESS ILL JUST TAKE IT FROM U AND SELL THEM SINCE THERE FREE AND GOING TO THE TRASH


lol you phone die??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol you phone die??


YEA THIS PHONE SUCKS.. WHEN U MAKING MY TURNTABLE.. GT EDITION LOOKS GAY WITH OUT ONE...LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


WHATS CRACKN PIMP


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN PIMP


Nothing much bro. just keeping warm it is starting to get chilly.
News fuckers said it is going to rain over the weekend. :banghead:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA THIS PHONE SUCKS.. WHEN U MAKING MY TURNTABLE.. GT EDITION LOOKS GAY WITH OUT ONE...LOL.


when you send me the pirate bike in trade


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when you send me the pirate bike in trade


AND SEND ME THE SAME DRUG UR DOING.. CAUSE UR CRAZY...LOL


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> AND SEND ME THE SAME DRUG UR DOING.. CAUSE UR CRAZY...LOL


i gave you plenty in vegas :boink: lol j/k hahahah


----------



## HOTSHOT956

A LIL PROGRESS PIC.WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SO I WAS LIKE DAM I NEED IDEAS FOR MY SEAT AND FOUND THIS:wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

A FEW MINS LATER
:naughty: PERFECT I FOUND IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn u think u can.catch me a light brown aligator


----------



## HOTSHOT956

I THINK I SAW ONE STOCK ON MY BOOTS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I THINK I SAW ONE STOCK ON MY BOOTS
> 
> View attachment 389557


I cant wait to I get custom seats with cut glass for both bikes


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup fleet where you be @ bro hit me up need to know if i need to help


ITS ALL GOOD BRO....JUST WAITING FOR THURSDAY TO SEND IT OUT....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> ITS ALL GOOD BRO....JUST WAITING FOR THURSDAY TO SEND IT OUT....


Where u been at


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where u been at


WORKIN N THINKIN ABOUT A NEW PROJECT I GOT ON THE WAY....WONT GET STARTED TILL MID DECEMBER...


----------



## ljlow82

HOTSHOT956 said:


> A LIL PROGRESS PIC.WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> View attachment 389527


looking good homie


----------



## lesstime

hit me up bro i tryed texting you like 4 times


Fleetangel said:


> WORKIN N THINKIN ABOUT A NEW PROJECT I GOT ON THE WAY....WONT GET STARTED TILL MID DECEMBER...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I cant wait to I get custom seats with cut glass for both bikes


X2 THATS MY NEXT STEP.THAT SNEAK IS A FAKE BUT THE SKIN IS REAL.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ljlow82 said:


> looking good homie


THANK YOU LARRY.ILL GIVE YOU A CALL TONITE LOKO.WHENS THE BEST TIME TO TALK?


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> A FEW MINS LATER
> :naughty: PERFECT I FOUND IT
> View attachment 389531


a quien se la pelaste cabron? :fool2:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> a quien se la pelaste cabron? :fool2:


A LA PINCHE SOUTH TEXAS RATTLER SNEAK.SE LA PELA TODA :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

bout time you got up


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good morning goodtimers


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> hit me up bro i tryed texting you like 4 times


SENT U A TXT


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> SENT U A TXT


ill respond at lunch


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> A LA PINCHE SOUTH TEXAS RATTLER SNEAK.SE LA PELA TODA :roflmao:


i got next! :naughty:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> i got next! :naughty:


:twak:CABRON ILL SALE YOU AT THE ZONA


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LOOKING REAL GOOD FLEET:h5:


----------



## elspock84

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 389733


is that da frame i sold u last yr??


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD FLEET:h5:


gracias!


----------



## Fleetangel

elspock84 said:


> is that da frame i sold u last yr??


simon.....i still need to get the chainguard from u....pero aguantame


----------



## elspock84

Fleetangel said:


> simon.....i still need to get the chainguard from u....pero aguantame


its all good im not even triping on that i sold that chainguard 3 mts ago lol. pero i always have some or can get some. pero its cool that its da same frame cause yo trike looking sick as fuck! :h5:


----------



## lesstime

what going on in here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Man I want my parts already


----------



## lesstime

when you post to be getting them???


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Man I want my parts already


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when you post to be getting them???


Idk I sent it to him last thursday. I wanted to put it together just to take it to the traffic show but I guess not. But its all good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 389733


I thinl u should do a dummy hydro set up on top of ur box. Have that guy from vomvo do ur fake pumps and cyclinder. And do the set up on top of ur box with hard lines. That shit look really tight


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 389733


quedo chingon el trike primo :thumbsup: the paint looks bad asss bro


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I thinl u should do a hydro set up on top of ur box. Have that guy from GT lesstime do ur pumps and cyclinder. And do the set up on top of ur box with hard lines. That shit look really tight


FIXED


----------



## lesstime

cool you might be suprised


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk I sent it to him last thursday. I wanted to put it together just to take it to the traffic show but I guess not. But its all good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> but before I do that for you fleetangel I got to finish GT EDITION tv and stereo asap becuz it looks gay the way it looks


FIXED..lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool you might be suprised


I hope


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FIXED..lol


hahahaa got my co workers asking why am laghing lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hahahaa got my co workers asking why am laghing lol


They probably think u have problems laughn by urself.lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> They probably think u have problems laughn by urself.lol


they already think that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> they already think that


I think the same to lol


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

hey wasup you guys !!!!


----------



## lesstime

hahaha funnie 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I think the same to lol


----------



## lesstime

hey Jeff how you doingQUOTE=D-ice69;14777441]:wave::wave:

hey wasup you guys !!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## lesstime

man that looks like a nice build put it together already lol


HOTSHOT956 said:


> A LIL PROGRESS PIC.WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> View attachment 389527


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave:
> 
> hey wasup you guys !!!!


WHATS CRACKN BROTHER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOT SHOT JUST START PUTTN IT TOGETHER...LOL.. F THE RIMS AND WHITE WALLS..LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:finger:GOODTIMES 4 LIFE:finger:


----------



## lesstime

what you doing jr


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> man that looks like a nice build put it together already lol


THANK YOU AND LOL I WAS SO CLOSE ON PUTTING IT TOGETHER.BUT MITE SALE ALL THE CHINA PARTS TO A NEW PROSPECT COMEING TO MY CHAPTER.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOT SHOT JUST START PUTTN IT TOGETHER...LOL.. F THE RIMS AND WHITE WALLS..LOL


LOL I WISH .IM GETTING BETTER PARTS FOR IT OG AND FACED.SHOULD LOOK REAL GOOD WHEN IM DONE


----------



## 55800

HOTSHOT956 said:


> A LIL PROGRESS PIC.WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> View attachment 389527


looks good bro..where you get that gt head badge made from


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :finger:GOODTIMES 4 LIFE:finger:


A BIG X2


----------



## HOTSHOT956

orangecrush719 said:


> looks good bro..where you get that gt head badge made from


THANK YOU BRO AND I GOT IT FROM PJ. HAVEING FUN WITH IT BEFORE MY GIRL TAKES IT AWAY.SHE THREW ME A REAL GOOD DEAL.SHE SAID ILL GET YOU SOME OG PARTS IN EXCHANGE OF THAT GT BADGE MAN IM GOING TO GO FOR IT


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THANK YOU BRO AND I GOT IT FROM PJ. HAVEING FUN WITH IT BEFORE MY GIRL TAKES IT AWAY.SHE THREW ME A REAL GOOD DEAL.SHE SAID ILL GET YOU SOME OG PARTS IN EXCHANGE OF THAT GT BADGE MAN IM GOING TO GO FOR IT


Che mandilon


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SIMON QUE YES CABRON.WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO HOME MADE TORTILLAS,BREAKFEST,LUNCH AND DINNER I GOT TO BE A MANDILON:ninja:













HATER:finger:


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> SIMON QUE YES CABRON.WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO HOME MADE TORTILLAS,BREAKFEST,LUNCH AND DINNER I GOT TO BE A MANDILON:ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATER:finger:


No pues eso si. My vieja nomas save hacer ltalian food  oh pero si me da unas mamadas :wow: and she does them porque le gusta lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> No pues eso si. My vieja nomas save hacer ltalian food  oh pero si me da unas mamadas :wow: and she does them porque le gusta lol


:roflmao: LUCKY YOU CABRON. TE ESES COMO NO TE GUSTA CABRON.YOU NEED TO GET IN THE MENDILON CREW LIKE ME IF SHE TREATS YOU LIKE A KING.ESPCIALLY CON TODO ESE MESS IN YOUR GARAGE.SHIT IF THAT WAS MINE NOMBRE ME COELVEN DE LOS WEVOS:chuck:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WhaT up gt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

HOPEING I CAN WORK OUT A DEAL FOR SOME REAL NICE PARTS:x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> HOPEING I CAN WORK OUT A DEAL FOR SOME REAL NICE PARTS:x:


Pics pics


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :roflmao: LUCKY YOU CABRON. TE ESES COMO NO TE GUSTA CABRON.YOU NEED TO GET IN THE MENDILON CREW LIKE ME IF SHE TREATS YOU LIKE A KING.ESPCIALLY CON TODO ESE MESS IN YOUR GARAGE.SHIT IF THAT WAS MINE NOMBRE ME COELVEN DE LOS WEVOS:chuck:


Naw esa guey knows wassup wit me. She's 8yrs younger than me let's me do what I when I want. She don't ask for much nomas some :boink: . Pobrecita tiene malos gustos. No mandilon crew for me. Been there done that and never again. :nono:


----------



## inked1987

Wats Up gt!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> Naw esa guey knows wassup wit me. She's 8yrs younger than me let's me do what I when I want. She don't ask for much nomas some :boink: . Pobrecita tiene malos gustos. No mandilon crew for me. Been there done that and never again. :nono:


CHINGA WAT CAN I SAY "NOTHING"


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pics pics


JUST PICKED THIS UP :cheesy:


----------



## 55800

HOTSHOT956 said:


> THANK YOU BRO AND I GOT IT FROM PJ. HAVEING FUN WITH IT BEFORE MY GIRL TAKES IT AWAY.SHE THREW ME A REAL GOOD DEAL.SHE SAID ILL GET YOU SOME OG PARTS IN EXCHANGE OF THAT GT BADGE MAN IM GOING TO GO FOR IT


thats whats up bro shit sounds like a good deal homie..what you all you need to finish up your bike


----------



## HOTSHOT956

inked1987 said:


> Wats Up gt!!!


:wave: JUST PUSHING GTIMER.I HAVE ONE EYE OPEN AND ONE CLOSED.WHATEVER IT TAKES GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Wats Up gt!!!


Wats crackn


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST PICKED THIS UP :cheesy:
> 
> View attachment 390071


Sassss!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST PICKED THIS UP :cheesy:
> 
> View attachment 390071


Looks good man . That for the blue bike


----------



## HOTSHOT956

orangecrush719 said:


> thats whats up bro shit sounds like a good deal homie..what you all you need to finish up your bike


YES SIR CANT GO WRONG WITH OG PARTS AND I NEED OG 20" RIMS,TIRES,FACED HANDLE BARS,FACED SISSYBARS,CUSTOM SEAT,FACED PADDLES,HARDWARE,WHITE WALLS,TUBES,AIRCRAFT PUMP SET UP,POLISH HARDLINES,BEND HARDLINES,DIPLAY,PINSTRIPEING,TURNTABLE AND DISPLAY:happysad: STILL ALOT TO GO.BUT IT WILL BE OUT BY THE BEGING OF 2012.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> Sassss!


GOING TO START ON THE CUSTOM FENDERS AND ILL SHOT THEM YOUR WAY ASAP.FORGET THE DISPLAY BOARD WELL WORK ON THAT TILL THE END.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good man . That for the blue bike


YES SIR ITS GOING TO BE ABOUT ANGELS FIGHTING DEMONS THEME.IF YOU SEE MY FORKS THERE SWORDS LIKE THE ONES ANGELS USE.SO I HAD TO PICK UP THIS CROSSES NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## 55800

HOTSHOT956 said:


> YES SIR CANT GO WRONG WITH OG PARTS AND I NEED OG 20" RIMS,TIRES,FACED HANDLE BARS,FACED SISSYBARS,CUSTOM SEAT,FACED PADDLES,HARDWARE,WHITE WALLS,TUBES,AIRCRAFT PUMP SET UP,POLISH HARDLINES,BEND HARDLINES,DIPLAY,PINSTRIPEING,TURNTABLE AND DISPLAY:happysad: STILL ALOT TO GO.BUT IT WILL BE OUT BY THE BEGING OF 2012.


hell ya homie cant wait to see it bro i wanted to do a custom bike with faced parts but shit ima jus use og parts lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

orangecrush719 said:


> hell ya homie cant wait to see it bro i wanted to do a custom bike with faced parts but shit ima jus use og parts lol


ME TO I WANTED TO GO OG AS MUCH AS I COULD.BUT GOT HIT WITH SOME REAL GOOD DEALS ON FACED PARTS SO I SAID SHIT MIGHT AS WILL BUILD A HALF AND HALF.SOME JUDGES LIKE THE OLD STUFF AND SOME THE NEW.ILL HAVE BOTH


----------



## inked1987

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wats crackn


U get my email bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NEXT STEP PICK UP A HAND FULL OF OG SCHWINN PARTS FOR 25 BUCKS AT A FLEAMARKET:x:


----------



## 55800

sanded n ready for paint


----------



## HOTSHOT956

OK IM OUT.GT UP FAM PROGRESS PROGRESS PROGRESS ONE PIECE AT A TIME WE GET THERE FULLTIMEING OR NOTHING. PLAQUES DONT GET HANDLED OUT JUST BCS. BUT BCS ITS WILL DISERVED TO THOSE THAT PUSH FOR THE MIGHTY GT:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

orangecrush719 said:


> sanded n ready for paint
> 
> 
> View attachment 390083


LOOKING GOOD GTIMER:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

FREDDY POST UP THOSE PIC FROM TODAY FROM YOUR BIKE.GT TOPIC NEEDS SOME CHROME IN HERE:nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel

elspock84 said:


> its all good im not even triping on that i sold that chainguard 3 mts ago lol. pero i always have some or can get some. pero its cool that its da same frame cause yo trike looking sick as fuck! :h5:


GRACIAS BRO!...I THREW SOME PATTERNS ON TOP OF UR WORK....IT LOOKED SICK....IMA REPAINT IT THO...IMA BE NEEDING SOME OF UR MIXED FLAKE TOO


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> quedo chingon el trike primo :thumbsup: the paint looks bad asss bro


GRACIASLOKO....LO VOY A REPINTAR


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> GRACIASLOKO....LO VOY A REPINTAR


neta y esa onda primo


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> neta y esa onda primo


ES FUE UN JALE RAPIDO....ESTA VEZ VA TENER MAS PATTERNS Y TALVEZ A TWO TONE PAINTJOB


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> hey Jeff how you doingQUOTE=D-ice69;14777441]:wave::wave:
> 
> hey wasup you guys !!!!


[/QUOTE]i,m doing fine waiting for new custom parts to arrive !!!!



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN BROTHER


well like i said i,m still waiting for my new custom wheels for one thing and some more other new custom parts !!!!
like alway,s i,m trying to push it all the way t-t-t so i can bring it to vegas next year !!!! 
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> U get my email bro


I will check tomorow whenb I go to work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> sanded n ready for paint
> 
> 
> View attachment 390083


Looks good man. What's ur plans for this bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

i,m doing fine waiting for new custom parts to arrive !!!!

well like i said i,m still waiting for my new custom wheels for one thing  and some more other new custom parts !!!!
like alway,s i,m trying to push it all the way t-t-t so i can bring it to vegas next year !!!! 
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:[/QUOTE]

Anypics om ur rims yet. I know that going to look tight on ur bike


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> ES FUE UN JALE RAPIDO....ESTA VEZ VA TENER MAS PATTERNS Y TALVEZ A TWO TONE PAINTJOB


orale pero seguira siendo azul


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> orale pero seguira siendo azul


SIMON...MISMO AZUL ORIENTAL CON OTRO COLOR K LE IRA BIEN


----------



## inked1987

Can any help me out with an air kit setup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Can any help me out with an air kit setup


Pm lesstime he gets good deals.


----------



## inked1987

I got a tank I just. Need. Cylinder. And I needa ask some questions


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

He can get all that stuff


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> hey Jeff how you doingQUOTE=D-ice69;14777441]:wave::wave:
> 
> hey wasup you guys !!!!


[/QUOTE]



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN BROTHER





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> i,m doing fine waiting for new custom parts to arrive !!!!
> 
> well like i said i,m still waiting for my new custom wheels for one thing and some more other new custom parts !!!!
> like alway,s i,m trying to push it all the way t-t-t so i can bring it to vegas next year !!!!
> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


Anypics om ur rims yet. I know that going to look tight on ur bike[/QUOTE]thx homie but no  i dont have any pics now but i,ll have theme in for december 6 or so i,ll put pics of theme for sure in my topic !!!!! :thumbsup: 
if you want i can pm you the cad just to give you a taste of how they will look !!!


----------



## lesstime

ill be back


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good man. What's ur plans for this bike


ima paint it kandy blue with schwinn decals n get the frame chain guard n fenders all pinstripd up...schwinn1966 will be making me sum og springer forks for it and custom twisted rims like my purple bike has..ima kinda keep it og with 12" ape hanger handle bars shit like that... but ima just get it all painted 1st n hold off cause i got my eye on a car so ima jump on that before i finish this bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anypics om ur rims yet. I know that going to look tight on ur bike[/QUOTE]thx homie but no  i dont have any pics now but i,ll have theme in for december 6 or so i,ll put pics of theme for sure in my topic !!!!! :thumbsup: 
if you want i can pm you the cad just to give you a taste of how they will look !!! [/QUOTE]

If u want pm me or I can wait for it to come. Who does ur engravn I like there work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> ima paint it kandy blue with schwinn decals n get the frame chain guard n fenders all pinstripd up...schwinn1966 will be making me sum og springer forks for it and custom twisted rims like my purple bike has..ima kinda keep it og with 12" ape hanger handle bars shit like that... but ima just get it all painted 1st n hold off cause i got my eye on a car so ima jump on that before i finish this bike


That what's up the bike going to look tight when u are finish. What kind car u goimg with


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That what's up the bike going to look tight when u are finish. What kind car u goimg with


i hope so bro i got everything planned out for it..but im lookin in to a 86 regal its lifted kandy paint the guy jus came back to the CO chapter he said the car is still in cali so ima have to get it shipped out here but its clean


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anypics om ur rims yet. I know that going to look tight on ur bike


thx homie but no  i dont have any pics now but i,ll have theme in for december 6 or so i,ll put pics of theme for sure in my topic !!!!! :thumbsup: 
if you want i can pm you the cad just to give you a taste of how they will look !!! [/QUOTE]

If u want pm me or I can wait for it to come. Who does ur engravn I like there work[/QUOTE]it,s a guy here in montreal that syked1 & me find is real good all the way t-t-t but it come whit the price . if you want i,ll sent you is e-mail in the same time as the cad no prob !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## lesstime

wish we were out there


BIG TURTLE said:


>


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> ES FUE UN JALE RAPIDO....ESTA VEZ VA TENER MAS PATTERNS Y TALVEZ A TWO TONE PAINTJOB


pues yo no se si volver a pintar la mia candy blue or purple pero no puedo gastar mas feria en ella por que tengo que terminar mi street bike para el proximo show


----------



## lesstime

think its time for a nap


----------



## inked1987

lesstime said:


> think its time for a nap


Yo can u talk. So I can give u a call


----------



## lesstime

inked1987 said:


> Yo can u talk. So I can give u a call


pm sent with number bro am kinda sick so cant really talk alot but i can text hit me up


----------



## David Cervantes

Just got my score shits from Vegas


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> Just got my score shits from Vegas


cool congrats once again hows the fam doing


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> cool congrats once again hows the fam doing


THEY ARE DOING SO SO I HAS MY OLDER SON REALLY SICK THAT HE HAD SERGERY BUT BESIDES THAT WE ARE GOOD. AND U


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> THEY ARE DOING SO SO I HAS MY OLDER SON REALLY SICK THAT HE HAD SERGERY BUT BESIDES THAT WE ARE GOOD. AND U


i seen that on FB we praying for him and the fam hope he get better soon 
we doing good for the most part am a little sick right now mia one of my little girls broke her arm last week and we are pushing to get a few new bikes out for 2012


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> i seen that on FB we praying for him and the fam hope he get better soon
> we doing good for the most part am a little sick right now mia one of my little girls broke her arm last week and we are pushing to get a few new bikes out for 2012


THAT SOUNDS GOOD HOPE UR BABY GIRL GETS BETTER.


----------



## ljlow82

que pasa GOODTIMERS hope all are doing well


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt traffic show got cancel.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thanks to lesstime I'm adding more to gt edition hopefully everything comes out good.


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> pues yo no se si volver a pintar la mia candy blue or purple pero no puedo gastar mas feria en ella por que tengo que terminar mi street bike para el proximo show


se mira bien en rojo!


----------



## DjChey

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up gt traffic show got cancel.


Wtf no show damn I was trying to finish the green bike for Friday  fuck it on to the next show


----------



## lesstime

morning am sicker the lastnight and still came to work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DjChey said:


> Wtf no show damn I was trying to finish the green bike for Friday  fuck it on to the next show


We still might go same location but its a toy drive


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> We are going same location but its a toy drive bring a unwraped toy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


>


I already did the outline and everything I just need to buy sheetmetal and start cuttn


----------



## lesstime

get on it bro i have fath in you any ? call you know that take your time when cutting dont try and go fast


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> get on it bro i have fath in you any ? call you know that take your time when cutting dont try and go fast


I'm just doing the forks annd handle bars and sissy bars and continetak kit


----------



## lesstime

yeah i seen what you sent monicas phone looks good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah i seen what you sent monicas phone looks good


DONT LIE... ITS GAY HUH


----------



## lesstime

lol no it looks good for real


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DONT LIE... ITS GAY HUH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol no it looks good for real


HOW MUCH WOULD SHEET METAL COST.. SO I DONT GET RIP OFF I NEVER BOUGHT IT


----------



## lesstime

not much if your getting a small pc. from a metal shop like 15 -25 bucks but if you got to like homedepot your looking at 25+ if your good you can get everything in the pics on a 24''x24'' or 

cut the drayings out take it to the metal shop lay the drawings on the metal so they all fit


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Thomas aka lesstime is truly ill and needs to rest!!! This guy is going to be the death of me......


----------



## HOTSHOT956

FREDDY'S BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW MUCH WOULD SHEET METAL COST.. SO I DONT GET RIP OFF I NEVER BOUGHT IT


 WISH YOU GUYS WHERE CLOSER IT WOULD OFF BEEN FREE FOR THE FAM SINCE THEY THREW AWAY A SHIT LOADS OF SHEET METAL HERE AT WORK.LUCKY ME I GUESS:happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WISH YOU GUYS WHERE CLOSER IT WOULD OFF BEEN FREE FOR THE FAM SINCE THEY THREW AWAY A SHIT LOADS OF SHEET METAL HERE AT WORK.LUCKY ME I GUESS:happysad:


U can always ship it to me
..Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Freddy bike looks good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

COMING BACK FROM RETIRMENT WITH A NEW LOOK....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION OLD LOOK.









THEN REPAINTED 










THEN ADD CUSTOM PARTS..









THEN ADDING MURALS AND HYDRO PUMPS










NOW LETS SEE WHAT IM WORKING ON FOR THE 2012 PARTS... GT EDITION GOING TO LOOK GOOD.. I DO THIS TO REP MY CLUB AND PUT IT DOWN. FUCK THE TROPHYS .. GT ALL DAY AND EVERYDAY..


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EDITION OLD LOOK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN REPAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN ADD CUSTOM PARTS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN ADDING MURALS AND HYDRO PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW LETS SEE WHAT IM WORKING ON FOR THE 2012 PARTS... GT EDITION GOING TO LOOK GOOD.. I DO THIS TO REP MY CLUB AND PUT IT DOWN. FUCK THE TROPHYS .. GT ALL DAY AND EVERYDAY..


:boink::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> :boink::thumbsup:


WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW U DOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests

TAKE NOTES GT COMING OUT STRONG FOR 2012...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U can always ship it to me
> ..Lol


I CAN DO THAT IF YOU WANT.JUST PAY SHIPPING AND ITS ALL YOURS.AS MANY PCS AS YOU WANT.I HAVE A TRUCK LOADS OF GALVENISED SHEET METAL,I GOT RAW IRON,STAINLESS STEEL SHEETS.ALL KINDS OF GAUGES.LMK HOW BIG AND WHAT TYPE OF GUAGE YOU NEED


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW U DOING


doing well homie just pushing getting started on the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA AND CONVERTABLE AND SGV AND BOMB CHAPTER WILL BE HERE TOMOROW BAR B QUING TOMOROW. JUST LETTN ALL THE GOODTIMERS KNOW. BRING WHAT EVER U GUYS WANT FOR THE BBQ..

LATIN WORLD C.C. WILLBE CELEBRATING OUR 29th ANNIVERSARY SUNDAY NOV.13 AT 11269 S. GARFIELD AVE. SOUTH GATE CA 90280 ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO DRIVERS ARE WELCOME.BRING YOUR B.B.Q (GAS ONLY) AND CELEBRATE WITH US ALL DAY PICNIC WILL START AT 10:00am TILL SUN GOES DOWN. (no acttitude or drama please.)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> doing well homie just pushing getting started on the bike :thumbsup:


thats cool brother. what class are u going for ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I CAN DO THAT IF YOU WANT.JUST PAY SHIPPING AND ITS ALL YOURS.AS MANY PCS AS YOU WANT.I HAVE A TRUCK LOADS OF GALVENISED SHEET METAL,I GOT RAW IRON,STAINLESS STEEL SHEETS.ALL KINDS OF GAUGES.LMK HOW BIG AND WHAT TYPE OF GUAGE YOU NEED


i will let u know.. i already got my design i just got to cut it out myself. but i want to finish the pirate bike and get right back on it with the GT EDITION >.


----------



## lesstime

sup fam am in bed sick  ill get on as much as i can


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> I CAN DO THAT IF YOU WANT.JUST PAY SHIPPING AND ITS ALL YOURS.AS MANY PCS AS YOU WANT.I HAVE A TRUCK LOADS OF ,I GOT RAW IRON,STAINLESS STEEL SHEETS.ALL KINDS OF GAUGES.LMK HOW BIG AND WHAT TYPE OF GUAGE YOU NEED


i dont member if its hot rolled or cold rolled, but like 18 GA or 16 GA will work


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> thats cool brother. what class are u going for ..


doing a 26in going for full bro or restoing an og hornet 26in just waiting on the dude to get back in to town to go check out :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests
> 
> TAKE NOTES GT COMING OUT STRONG FOR 2012...


WERE ALREADY STRONG // WERE COMING OUT STONGER/// NO MERCY


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> i will let u know.. i already got my design i just got to cut it out myself. but i want to finish the pirate bike and get right back on it with the GT EDITION >.


OK KOOL JUST LMK. FYI I CAN GET GALVENISE SHEET METAL IN A HEART BEAT ALL DAY EVERY DAY.BUT IF YOU GUYS WANT RAW BLACK IRON ITS KOOL I CAN STILL GOT SOME.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> i dont member if its hot rolled or cold rolled, but like 18 GA or 16 GA will work


KOOL BLACK IRON OR GAL? HOW BIG OF A PCS YOU WANT? AND FYI MY SHEET METAL IS COLD ROLLED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Man I'm about to kick and beat gt edition with hammer. Finally got it showing in palmdale car show ill post pics later tonight


----------



## lesstime

ugh i hate being sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Suck it up lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOT BEST BIKE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: BADASS CONGRATS G. GT FOR LIFE:h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> ugh i hate being sick


get better bro


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOT BEST BIKE


lookin good bro!


----------



## 55800

whats up homies thinking bout selling my purple bike or parting it out along with my other 12" project to try an pick up a car i still got the stroller for my baby to fix up what you guys think


----------



## HOTSHOT956

REPOST FOR A CUSTOMER


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Taking Lesstime to the E.R, finally convinced him that he needs to be seen....I hope he is ok


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SAD TO HEAR THE BAD NEWS.HOPE EVERYTHING GETS WILL FOR YOU LESSTIME. HIFEYWIFEY RUB LESSTIME WITH A REAL EGG AND PRY. IT REALLY WORKS TRUST ME:angel:


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> SAD TO HEAR THE BAD NEWS.HOPE EVERYTHING GETS WILL FOR YOU LESSTIME. HIFEYWIFEY RUB LESSTIME WITH A REAL EGG AND PRY. IT REALLY WORKS TRUST ME:angel:


Pinche paisa :twak: he's sick not hungry lol :roflmao: jk. 

Pero el huevo es pa si te dan ojo que no? Cause I know my momma does it to mija every time we comeback from being out in public.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

elspock84 said:


> Pinche paisa :twak: he's sick not hungry lol :roflmao: jk.
> 
> Pero el huevo es pa si te dan ojo que no? Cause I know my momma does it to mija every time we comeback from being out in public.


 Que?? "el huevo es pa si te dan ojo que no"?????? no speak spanish


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

Lesstime is home and he has bronchitis, he will be fine just a little sick and a big fat baby!!! But don't worry everyone I am taking good care of him bwahahahahah


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:roflmao: NOMBRE GUEY SOY TALL DARK AND CHICANO AKA TEX MEX CABRON:buttkick:

YA NI LA CHINGES GUEY ESTA MOY SICK NO HORNY CABRON AND SIMON IT WORKS FOR ANYTHING.MI ROKA DIDNT BELIEVE IN THAT ONTILL SHE GOT REAL SICK AND COULDNT TAKE IT NO MORE AND I CURED HER WITH THE HUEVO THING. WE EVEN USE TEQUILA AS MEDICINA.THERES MORE BUT CANT REMEMBER.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Que?? "el huevo es pa si te dan ojo que no"?????? no speak spanish


LOL NO FOREAL DO THAT FOR HIM.JUST GRAD A EGG AND WARM IT UP A LIL BIT IN YOUR HANDS AND RUB HIM AT THE SAME TIME PRY.WHEN YOUR DONE CRACK THE THE EGG IN A GLASS OF WATER AND PUT IT UNDER HIS BED AND FOR HIM TO TAKE SOME LONG NAPS.TRUST ME IT WORKS


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey

HOTSHOT956 said:


> LOL NO FOREAL DO THAT FOR HIM.JUST GRAD A EGG AND WARM IT UP A LIL BIT IN YOUR HANDS AND RUB HIM AT THE SAME TIME PRY.WHEN YOUR DONE CRACK THE THE EGG IN A GLASS OF WATER AND PUT IT UNDER HIS BED AND FOR HIM TO TAKE SOME LONG NAPS.TRUST ME IT WORKS


 Alright I will try that


----------



## Clown Confusion

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Lesstime is home and he has bronchitis, he will be fine just a little sick and a big fat baby!!! But don't worry everyone I am taking good care of him bwahahahahah


i had the same thing it last 2 weeks then i was fine


----------



## lesstime

fam am home for the next few days in bed monica wont let me do anything got some pills that make me feel better thanks for all that care


----------



## HOTSHOT956

GLAD YOUR DOING BETTER.GET SOME REST G. YOUR BODY NEEDS TO FOCUS ON BATTLEING THE SICKNESS.SOME TIMES A COLD SHOWER,RUBING VICS ON YOUR BODY AND GOING TO SLEEP HELPS ALOT TO.HOPE YOU GET BETTER.:angel:


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOT BEST BIKE


bad asss bro


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :roflmao: NOMBRE GUEY SOY TALL DARK AND CHICANO AKA TEX MEX CABRON:buttkick:
> 
> YA NI LA CHINGES GUEY ESTA MOY SICK NO HORNY CABRON AND SIMON IT WORKS FOR ANYTHING.MI ROKA DIDNT BELIEVE IN THAT ONTILL SHE GOT REAL SICK AND COULDNT TAKE IT NO MORE AND I CURED HER WITH THE HUEVO THING. WE EVEN USE TEQUILA AS MEDICINA.THERES MORE BUT CANT REMEMBER.


Tequila y huevos? That sounds like da being and da end of a goodnight :h5:


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> GLAD YOUR DOING BETTER.GET SOME REST G. YOUR BODY NEEDS TO FOCUS ON BATTLEING THE SICKNESS.SOME TIMES A COLD SHOWER,RUBING VICS ON YOUR BODY AND GOING TO SLEEP HELPS ALOT TO.HOPE YOU GET BETTER.:angel:


and some 7up :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> whats up homies thinking bout selling my purple bike or parting it out along with my other 12" project to try an pick up a car i still got the stroller for my baby to fix up what you guys think


LOL NOW U WANT TO SELL IT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Taking Lesstime to the E.R, finally convinced him that he needs to be seen....I hope he is ok



OOOO MAN IT THAT BAD I HOPE HE GETS BETTER.. GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOW WAS EVERYBODY WEEKN.. POST SOME PICS FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW WAS EVERYBODY WEEKN.. POST SOME PICS FROM TRAFFIC


you post the pic bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you post the pic bro


HOW U WANT ME TO POST PICS IF I DIDNT GO.. I WENT TO ANOTHER SHOW TO BACK UP THE SO CAL CHAPTER.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOW U WANT ME TO POST PICS IF I DIDNT GO.. I WENT TO ANOTHER SHOW TO BACK UP THE SO CAL CHAPTER.


im uploading them.


----------



## David Cervantes

Reping GT @ the Traffic show.


----------



## David Cervantes

Having a GOOD TIME


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up familia :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THATS WHATS UP.REAL STRONG LINE UP DAVID:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> Tequila y huevos? That sounds like da being and da end of a goodnight :h5:



:barf:


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :barf:


Think about it menso. La empedas con tequila and then u get ur huevos wet :boink:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> Think about it menso. La empedas con tequila and then u get ur huevos wet :boink:


:barf: CHINGA TU COLA CABRON.YOU FUCKED UP MY BED TIME STORY PUTO


----------



## lesstime

nice pics david hows everyone 
sup Jr ,fleet,shots,inked,spock,bluez& fam


----------



## Fleetangel

GET BETTER THOMAS!


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> Having a GOOD TIME


ME DIGGING THIS PIC!!!!...


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up familia :wave:


QUE ONDA COMO VA TODO POR ALLA


----------



## lesstime

thanks fleet bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING FOR MY NEW FENDER BRACES SO I CAN MAKE A CUSTOM FRONT FENDER UP TO SIZE.I CUT OUT THE BACK ONES LAST NIGHT.HOPEFULLY NO ONE ELSE GOTS MY DESING SINCE ITS JUST SAMETHING SIMPLE. IN OUR WORDS "TRADITIONAL" HOW ABOUT YOU GTIMER.DOING BETTER?


----------



## lesstime

got a schwinn speedo drive and cable in the mail


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NICE IM PICKING ONE UP THIS WEEKEND. PLUS A HAND FULL OF OG PARTS FOR 25 BUCKS:x:


----------



## lesstime

like what other parts?????


HOTSHOT956 said:


> NICE IM PICKING ONE UP THIS WEEKEND. PLUS A HAND FULL OF OG PARTS FOR 25 BUCKS:x:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> like what other parts?????


IM PICKING UP THIS


----------



## lesstime

cool anything else???


HOTSHOT956 said:


> IM PICKING UP THIS
> View attachment 393227


----------



## HOTSHOT956

FOR NOW JUST THAT AND FINISH MY BACK FENDER.


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

HOTSHOT956 said:


> View attachment 392468
> View attachment 392469
> 
> 
> REPOST FOR A CUSTOMER



Im Interested In The Frame,Sissy Bar,Seat,Forks,And Crown ... How Much ?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Anybody Give Me A Price On That ?


----------



## Fleetangel

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Anybody Give Me A Price On That ?


i dont think its for sale!


----------



## lesstime

fleet thats a good looking frame you postd for sale what you trying to get for it pm or text me


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> fleet thats a good looking frame you postd for sale what you trying to get for it pm or text me


thnx bro! i totally forgot about tht frame...wutever the offer is!!!...i dont need it i need money!


----------



## lesstime

cool cool hope you get a nice chunck for it looks clean


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> cool cool hope you get a nice chunck for it looks clean


THANX BRO! WUT DO U THINK ITS A FAIR PRICE??...NEEDS A NEW PAINTJOB


----------



## lesstime

idk bro its hard to say


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> idk bro its hard to say


WELL IITS UP FOR SALE ANY OFFERS?


----------



## lesstime

ill trade you a stock frame cuz am broke lol


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Fleetangel said:


> i dont think its for sale!


Hotshot Sayed It Was Homie


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> ill trade you a stock frame cuz am broke lol


haha i need money bro!....i get paid until the 25th n i need to survive!!!Lol


----------



## lesstime

just talk to owner and he only want to sell the frame and thats it theres no need to pm everyone in here to see how much becalm and wait for the OG POSTER to log back in for info


TooThrowed_214 said:


> Hotshot Sayed It Was Homie


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> haha i need money bro!....i get paid until the 25th n i need to survive!!!Lol


i know bro me too and then i only get a week worth cuz of being sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GT.


----------



## lesstime

chillin bro here with the kid watching twilight bout to feed them monica at school


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Hotshot Sayed It Was Homie


NA BRO I TOLD YOU ON PM THAT I HAVE ONE OF MY MEMBERS SALEING A "CHROME FRAME" WHICH MEANS ONLY THE FRAME HOMIE.WHEN YOU POSTED UP ON THE CLASSIFIEDS THAT YOUR WHERE LOOKING FOR A CHROME FRAME.ILL FORWARD YOU THE PM I SENT YOU SO YOU COULD REREAD IT AGIAN CAREFULLY.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


:yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


:h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

X2 GT FOR LIFE.IM OUT LOKOS.:420:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


X208 whats good


----------



## lesstime

where the homies at am bored


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD GT.. HOW EVERYBODY DOING LETS KEEP PUSHING AND WORKING ON THOSE BIKES AND GET STRONGER THEN STRONGER. 2012 IS ALMOST HERE WE GOT TO HIT HARD AT LRM TOUR..


----------



## HOTSHOT956

I NEED THE PRICES ASAP G ON THE PLAQUES.THANX


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

Wuz up GT family hope everyone is having a good weeks. Well after coming from work today I was surprised by my older son he score high on his califonia standers. Im a proud dad.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

THATS WHATS UP LIL DAVID.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


>


looking good!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:nicoderm:


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


> Wuz up GT family hope everyone is having a good weeks. Well after coming from work today I was surprised by my older son he score high on his califonia standers. Im a proud dad.


congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> looking good!!!


x2 que onda primo como andamos :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> x2 que onda primo como andamos :wave:


PUES AHAY BIEN Y TU?


----------



## lesstime

sup every one had to go back to work but i cant talk so i write everything down to tell the person what i need


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> sup every one had to go back to work but i cant talk so i write everything down to tell the person what i need


damn i remember tht happened to me when i was lil....hard to participate at skool!


----------



## lesstime

i want to go home


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> damn i remember tht happened to me when i was lil....hard to participate at skool!


lol you never participated in school if you did you spell school the rite way lol j/k bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> PUES AHAY BIEN Y TU?


aqui trabajando en mi street bike espero terminarla para el proximo car show


----------



## lesstime

GT to the top fam lets keep it that way 

any updates on the bike or pedal cars???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOOD AFTER NOON GOODTIMERS. HOPE EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND AND ENJOY IT. EVERY ONE IS INVITED TO MY DAUGHTER BDAY TOMOROW. PM ME ILL GIVE U THE ADDRESS TO COME..


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> GT to the top fam lets keep it that way
> 
> any updates on the bike or pedal cars???


i am working on my new street bike  is ready for painting


----------



## elspock84

sureñosbluez said:


> i am working on my new street bike  is ready for painting
> View attachment 394765
> View attachment 394766


Esta con madres el engraving! Cow mash for some engraving?


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


> Esta con madres el engraving! Cow mash for some engraving?


gracias carnal


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## D-ice69

sureñosbluez said:


>


dammmmm that,s a sick chain garde brother !!! :thumbsup:
& great :wave: from me d-ice & all the guys from luxurious montreal bike club !!!!!


----------



## lesstime

looks sick bluez 

i workd on a seat today for one of the 12inch bikes


----------



## inked1987

Wats good goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

chillin trying to come up with handle bars for the 12inch radical so i can make them soon


----------



## inked1987

Wat kinda style


----------



## lesstime

are you on face book?? message me your number


----------



## lesstime

trying to fig out the grips on them kinda lost my flow on them lol


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


> Esta con madres el engraving! Cow mash for some engraving?


depends on the size of the piece that you want to engrave


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> looks sick bluez
> 
> i workd on a seat today for one of the 12inch bikes


thanks bro


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD EVERYONE


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD EVERYONE


q-vo primo mañana vamos a pintar mi street bike


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo primo mañana vamos a pintar mi street bike


de k color???


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> de k color???


candy yellow pero todavia nose si ponerle flakes


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

sureñosbluez said:


>


Se ve chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> candy yellow pero todavia nose si ponerle flakes


DEJALA SIN FLAKES Y AVIENTALE PATTERNS CON FLAKE


----------



## inked1987

Wats good fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> Wats good fleet


ON MA WAY O WORK HOMIE! WBU????


----------



## inked1987

Just chillin on my. Day off


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone


----------



## inked1987

Sup Lesstime how the handle bars comming. Along


----------



## lesstime

cool just text the pic back to the 515 number and sed a pic of the bracket also ill see if i can do it for you am sure i can  GT up


----------



## DjChey

GT up homie haven't been on here but what up homies


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> GT up homie haven't been on here but what up homies


when you going to post some pics bro and get on face book JR set one up for the bike members so we can have state to state meetings and chat easyer


----------



## lesstime

ok its going to be a good week only work 3 days  then its 4 days of working on the bikes hard core no games this weekend


----------



## David Cervantes

allittle something of 2011. things in life have makes u stronger and makes u who u are. my family and i are proud to be a part of GT to were there colors and to be part of there family. i want to thanked everyone that's shone support to me and my family. 2012 her we come.


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> allittle something of 2011. things in life have makes u stronger and makes u who u are. my family and i are proud to be a part of GT to were there colors and to be part of there family. i want to thanked everyone that's shone support to me and my family. 2012 her we come.


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> allittle something of 2011. things in life have makes u stronger and makes u who u are. my family and i are proud to be a part of GT to were there colors and to be part of there family. i want to thanked everyone that's shone support to me and my family. 2012 her we come.


THATS A NICE VIDEO BROTHER. IM GLAD U ARE ONE OF MY BROTHER. U PUT IT DOWN FOR THE CLUB A LOT. HITTN AZ AND LV AND UP NORTH AND DIFFERENT CITY. YOU ARE THE DEFFENTION OF A FULLTIMER. THANK YOU DAVID AND UR WIFE AND UR KIDS AND UR DAD AND CANT FOR GET UR VENTURA CHAPTER FOR PUTTN IT DOWN ALOT THIS YEAR. 

GOODTIMERS NEXT YEAR LETS MAKE IT BETTER YEAR THEN THIS YEAR . LETS HIT MORE SHOWS AND HIT HARDER AT THE LRM TOUR OR WEGO OR ANY SHOW THATS POPLUAR IN UR STATE. EVEN IF IT JUST ONE BIKE GOING OUT LETS ALL HELP OUT A BROTHER AND GETTN HIM TO THAT SHOW. WE ARE ONE BIG ASS BIKE CLUB. NOW LETS SHOW THEM AND BRING OUT MORE THEN WE BROUGHT OUT THIS YEAR. WE AINT JUST A CLUB WE ARE A BIG FAMILY THAT HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR DOING WHAT U GUYS DO TO MAKE THIS A GOOD CLUB GT UP... 


PAUL JR


----------



## lesstime

X208 

sup JR you been hiding


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS A NICE VIDEO BROTHER. IM GLAD U ARE ONE OF MY BROTHER. U PUT IT DOWN FOR THE CLUB A LOT. HITTN AZ AND LV AND UP NORTH AND DIFFERENT CITY. YOU ARE THE DEFFENTION OF A FULLTIMER. THANK YOU DAVID AND UR WIFE AND UR KIDS AND UR DAD AND CANT FOR GET UR VENTURA CHAPTER FOR PUTTN IT DOWN ALOT THIS YEAR.
> 
> GOODTIMERS NEXT YEAR LETS MAKE IT BETTER YEAR THEN THIS YEAR . LETS HIT MORE SHOWS AND HIT HARDER AT THE LRM TOUR OR WEGO OR ANY SHOW THATS POPLUAR IN UR STATE. EVEN IF IT JUST ONE BIKE GOING OUT LETS ALL HELP OUT A BROTHER AND GETTN HIM TO THAT SHOW. WE ARE ONE BIG ASS BIKE CLUB. NOW LETS SHOW THEM AND BRING OUT MORE THEN WE BROUGHT OUT THIS YEAR. WE AINT JUST A CLUB WE ARE A BIG FAMILY THAT HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR DOING WHAT U GUYS DO TO MAKE THIS A GOOD CLUB GT UP...
> 
> 
> PAUL JR


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Any of u homies gna be at the ClassicStyle toy drive in corona....if so....I'll see u there


----------



## Fleetangel

WUZ GOOD FAMILIA!!! THAT VIDEO IS NICE DAVID!!


----------



## ljlow82

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS A NICE VIDEO BROTHER. IM GLAD U ARE ONE OF MY BROTHER. U PUT IT DOWN FOR THE CLUB A LOT. HITTN AZ AND LV AND UP NORTH AND DIFFERENT CITY. YOU ARE THE DEFFENTION OF A FULLTIMER. THANK YOU DAVID AND UR WIFE AND UR KIDS AND UR DAD AND CANT FOR GET UR VENTURA CHAPTER FOR PUTTN IT DOWN ALOT THIS YEAR.
> 
> GOODTIMERS NEXT YEAR LETS MAKE IT BETTER YEAR THEN THIS YEAR . LETS HIT MORE SHOWS AND HIT HARDER AT THE LRM TOUR OR WEGO OR ANY SHOW THATS POPLUAR IN UR STATE. EVEN IF IT JUST ONE BIKE GOING OUT LETS ALL HELP OUT A BROTHER AND GETTN HIM TO THAT SHOW. WE ARE ONE BIG ASS BIKE CLUB. NOW LETS SHOW THEM AND BRING OUT MORE THEN WE BROUGHT OUT THIS YEAR. WE AINT JUST A CLUB WE ARE A BIG FAMILY THAT HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR DOING WHAT U GUYS DO TO MAKE THIS A GOOD CLUB GT UP...
> 
> 
> PAUL JR


well said homie GOOD words :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Any of u homies gna be at the ClassicStyle toy drive in corona....if so....I'll see u there


PROBABLY IE.. BUT WHEN IS IT BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> X208
> 
> sup JR you been hiding


HAHAHAHAHA I WAS PUNISH AND COULDNT LEAVE MY BED ROOM ...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WUZ GOOD FAMILIA!!! THAT VIDEO IS NICE DAVID!!


WHATS GOOD G


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PROBABLY IE.. BUT WHEN IS IT BROTHER.


This Sunday....yeah one of my homies from the IE chapter said he will be there with cutty


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> allittle something of 2011. things in life have makes u stronger and makes u who u are. my family and i are proud to be a part of GT to were there colors and to be part of there family. i want to thanked everyone that's shone support to me and my family. 2012 her we come.


looking real good david.mad props to you and your fam fulltimers.2012 here we come:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PROBABLY IE.. BUT WHEN IS IT BROTHER.


was good g.whats the status on my spare rim gtimer?:wave:


----------



## lesstime

one more day after today


----------



## lesstime

ok just cuz goodtimes bikes got there own little thing on facebook does not mean we dont need to come in here and keep it on top


----------



## HOTSHOT956

im blocked from facebook at work so cant really log in.but here


----------



## lesstime

yeah i was blocked from here and face book for a min then they told me it was ok as long as am not on all day i have things to do around here and they need to get done 1st lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lol will here they dont know or care where im loged in to.as long as i keep makeing them rich they dont care.now on the facebook deal.this dumass girl here that thinks she owns the place.open her mouth about her kids this and that on fb to the boss and bam next thing everybody got block bcs of that bitch. ill log in on fb for state to state meetings.just hit me up here or the phone.


----------



## lesstime

lol damn bitch lol 

whats the plan for the long weekend everyone am cooking tomorrow as well as working on the 12inch radical and installing the tv on T4's trike


----------



## HOTSHOT956

were going to get ready for the photo shoot and cook some turkey.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT.. 

HECTOR I WILL SEND IT BROTHER. BY THIS WEEKN. SEND ME UR ADDRESS ON PM AND GIVE ME A CALL ILL CALLED U TEICE FROM 818 NUMBER..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FREDDY AND HECTOR. I ALSO BEEN CALLN JOEL ABOUT THE PLAQS NO ANSWER. I WILL GIVE HIM A CALL TODAY AGAIN


----------



## lesstime

what it do 40 mins and time to go home


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP GT..
> 
> HECTOR I WILL SEND IT BROTHER. BY THIS WEEKN. SEND ME UR ADDRESS ON PM AND GIVE ME A CALL ILL CALLED U TEICE FROM 818 NUMBER..


im calling you right now.the lady doesnt know where to transfer my call.ok she just said that your not working today.lol dum lady.call me agian g sorry i missed your call.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> FREDDY AND HECTOR. I ALSO BEEN CALLN JOEL ABOUT THE PLAQS NO ANSWER. I WILL GIVE HIM A CALL TODAY AGAIN


ok yea that sounds nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

:inout:


----------



## lesstime

where is everyone????????????


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> DEJALA SIN FLAKES Y AVIENTALE PATTERNS CON FLAKE


no le hechamos flakes puro silver base y el candy pero le salieron varios detallitos que se tienen que arreglar pero como ya va a ser el car show asi la voy a dejar  es buena idea eso de hacerle patterns con flakes creo que tengo gold mini flakes


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> where is everyone????????????


whazz up bro :h5:


----------



## lesstime

just got home had to get more food for tomorrow


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

sup David how things going


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## lesstime

sureñosbluez said:


> View attachment 397197
> View attachment 397196


looks real good bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> looks real good bro


thanks bro but looks better in the sun light


----------



## lesstime

i bet cant wait to see it all built


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## lesstime

sureñosbluez said:


>


is that chromed already or just polished ??? do you got a chromer close by???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HAPPY TURKEY DAY HOMIES


----------



## elspock84

sureñosbluez said:


>


Ta chingon carnal. Pero u need a schwinn chainguard carnal. Si necesitas una. Dejame saber.


----------



## ljlow82

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES HOPE ALL AND YALLS FAMILYS HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> no le hechamos flakes puro silver base y el candy pero le salieron varios detallitos que se tienen que arreglar pero como ya va a ser el car show asi la voy a dejar  es buena idea eso de hacerle patterns con flakes creo que tengo gold mini flakes


FIRMEEE K KOLOR LA PINTASTE?


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


> Ta chingon carnal. Pero u need a schwinn chainguard carnal. Si necesitas una. Dejame saber.


tienes uno bro :happysad: how much ?


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> FIRMEEE K KOLOR LA PINTASTE?


candy yellow las pics estan arriba primo


----------



## Fleetangel

OH ES KE SE MIRA GOLD


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> is that chromed already or just polished ??? do you got a chromer close by???


its hand polish bro i use mothers mag and aluminium polish, the chrome shops here don't have a definite price for bicycle parts some times they charge to much


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> OH ES KE SE MIRA GOLD


simon en esas fotos se mira gold pero con las luz del sol se mira mas firme el color


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> simon en esas fotos se mira gold pero con las luz del sol se mira mas firme el color


FIRMEEE ME GUSTA!


----------



## sureñosbluez

Fleetangel said:


> FIRMEEE ME GUSTA!


mañana le voy a tomar fotos afuera para que mires la diferencia


----------



## inked1987

Happy. Thanksgiving Gt family Have a good 1


----------



## lesstime

hope everyone enjoys there day eat some good food spend some great time with ya family then work on some bikes  2012 is on the way


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUST STOPING BY REAL QUICK. HAPPY THANKSGIVING GTIMERS AND FRIENDS.


ITS OFFCIAL. I WANT TO WELCOME FREDDY "INKED1987" TO OUR BOARD.STARTING TODAY FREDDY WILL BE OUR VICE PRESIDENT FOR THE LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER.HE HAS BEEN PUSHING FOR THAT GT PLAQUE SINCE DAY ONE.SO PLEASE LETS GIVE FREDDY A HIGH FIVE FOR A GREAT JOB ON HIS GRANNY BEING A FULLTIMER.2012 HERE WE COME.ONLY THE BEST OF THE BEST MAKE IT. NOW TOMARROW AND FOREVER GT 4 LIFE:h5:


----------



## lesstime

congrats


HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST STOPING BY REAL QUICK. HAPPY THANKSGIVING GTIMERS AND FRIENDS.
> 
> 
> ITS OFFCIAL. I WANT TO WELCOME FREDDY "INKED1987" TO OUR BOARD.STARTING TODAY FREDDY WILL BE OUR VICE PRESIDENT FOR THE LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER.HE HAS BEEN PUSHING FOR THAT GT PLAQUE SINCE DAY ONE.SO PLEASE LETS GIVE FREDDY A HIGH FIVE FOR A GREAT JOB ON HIS GRANNY BEING A FULLTIMER.2012 HERE WE COME.ONLY THE BEST OF THE BEST MAKE IT. NOW TOMARROW AND FOREVER GT 4 LIFE:h5:


----------



## Fleetangel

sureñosbluez said:


> mañana le voy a tomar fotos afuera para que mires la diferencia


orale!!


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST STOPING BY REAL QUICK. HAPPY THANKSGIVING GTIMERS AND FRIENDS.
> 
> 
> ITS OFFCIAL. I WANT TO WELCOME FREDDY "INKED1987" TO OUR BOARD.STARTING TODAY FREDDY WILL BE OUR VICE PRESIDENT FOR THE LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER.HE HAS BEEN PUSHING FOR THAT GT PLAQUE SINCE DAY ONE.SO PLEASE LETS GIVE FREDDY A HIGH FIVE FOR A GREAT JOB ON HIS GRANNY BEING A FULLTIMER.2012 HERE WE COME.ONLY THE BEST OF THE BEST MAKE IT. NOW TOMARROW AND FOREVER GT 4 LIFE:h5:


congrats and welcome to the fam!


----------



## Fleetangel

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF U!


----------



## 55800

Congrats freddy..happy thanks giving fam


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up fam


----------



## David Cervantes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST STOPING BY REAL QUICK. HAPPY THANKSGIVING GTIMERS AND FRIENDS.
> 
> 
> ITS OFFCIAL. I WANT TO WELCOME FREDDY "INKED1987" TO OUR BOARD.STARTING TODAY FREDDY WILL BE OUR VICE PRESIDENT FOR THE LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER.HE HAS BEEN PUSHING FOR THAT GT PLAQUE SINCE DAY ONE.SO PLEASE LETS GIVE FREDDY A HIGH FIVE FOR A GREAT JOB ON HIS GRANNY BEING A FULLTIMER.2012 HERE WE COME.ONLY THE BEST OF THE BEST MAKE IT. NOW TOMARROW AND FOREVER GT 4 LIFE:h5:


congrats


----------



## lesstime

am bored


----------



## bigtroubles1

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ]
> 
> damn howed he get banned? :


----------



## lesstime

not sure calling him now lol


----------



## lesstime

no pick up lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> no pick up lol


i see nothing that would of got him banned, unless the new owner of the site banned him for posting the show flyer everywere. but everyone does that so even there it dosent seem likly.


----------



## lesstime

yeah idk unless they deleted the problem post and then banned him


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> yeah idk unless they deleted the problem post and then banned him


if he even knows that they did so. :dunno:


----------



## lesstime

he was on about noon today he pmed me but that was the last i heard from him lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

must of realy pissed the mods off, cause theres two types of bann. one were you can only pm him and two when you cant do shit. he hit number two.


----------



## lesstime

yep lol fing jr always introuble lol j/k


----------



## inked1987

wats up gtimers!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

inked1987 said:


> wats up gtimers!!!


wuz up freddy


----------



## lesstime

heading to the garage


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

GT :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam 
just came in from working in the garage got a lot done  am really please how things came out today  not sure if i should rest tomorrow or bust ass on sanding fillers and get some primer down


----------



## sureñosbluez

same here bro i am putting together my street bike


----------



## lesstime

cool post some pics


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> cool post some pics


no pics yet bro


----------



## lesstime

sureñosbluez said:


> no pics yet bro


 lol i might post a pic this week sometime kinda want to wait till its painted but want to show it off at the same time lol


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> lol i might post a pic this week sometime kinda want to wait till its painted but want to show it off at the same time lol


you can wait to see some pics tomorrow at night


----------



## lesstime

cool ill be on the look out


----------



## Fleetangel

GT...


----------



## lesstime

sup fleet


----------



## inked1987

Sup fleet n Lesstime


----------



## lesstime

chillin bro thinking of going in to the garage but not sure kinda feeling lazy today lol


----------



## Pure Lowridin

CERTIFIED TROUBLE said:


>


to all goodtimes car n bikes showin much love


----------



## lesstime

Pure Lowridin said:


> to all goodtimes car n bikes showin much love


hello and who might i be talking to??


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: HI lesstime what,s new on your side of the country , well me things are slowly taking place but at least it,s moving i,ll pm you some pics !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: HI lesstime what,s new on your side of the country , well me things are slowly taking place but at least it,s moving i,ll pm you some pics !!!!  :thumbsup:


doing good bro trying to get some bikes close to being done for 2012 pics might get posted this year not sure cant wait to see the pm


----------



## elspock84

hotshot956's new 16in schwinn. patterns tomorrow or tuesday :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

:worship::wow: hotshot doing BIG thangs


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

hows it going charm


----------



## luckcharm818

good how about u


----------



## lesstime

good just pulling som string to get some of the build to come together a little bit faster


----------



## luckcharm818

yah cool


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


> hotshot956's new 16in schwinn. patterns tomorrow or tuesday :thumbsup:



chingon elspock84 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

sureñosbluez said:


> chingon elspock84 :thumbsup:


Gracias carnal!


----------



## bigtroubles1

Waddap bike homies .. GT I.E CC CRUISING BY


----------



## D-ice69

elspock84 said:


> hotshot956's new 16in schwinn. patterns tomorrow or tuesday :thumbsup:


:wow:  :worship: wow sick paint job as always keep on the great work !!!!!


----------



## lesstime

wake up its monday dont want to be late


----------



## elspock84

D-ice69 said:


> :wow:  :worship: wow sick paint job as always keep on the great work !!!!!


thanks D :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

what it do GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam.any word on paul jr?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> JUST STOPING BY REAL QUICK. HAPPY THANKSGIVING GTIMERS AND FRIENDS.
> 
> 
> ITS OFFCIAL. I WANT TO WELCOME FREDDY "INKED1987" TO OUR BOARD.STARTING TODAY FREDDY WILL BE OUR VICE PRESIDENT FOR THE LAREDO TEXAS CHAPTER.HE HAS BEEN PUSHING FOR THAT GT PLAQUE SINCE DAY ONE.SO PLEASE LETS GIVE FREDDY A HIGH FIVE FOR A GREAT JOB ON HIS GRANNY BEING A FULLTIMER.2012 HERE WE COME.ONLY THE BEST OF THE BEST MAKE IT. NOW TOMARROW AND FOREVER GT 4 LIFE:h5:


CONGRATS TO FREDDY FOR STEPPING UP BROTHER. MUCH PROPS BROTHER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> damn howed he get banned? :
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW I GOT BANNED I NEVER DISREPSECT NO ONE OR GET INVOVLE IN ANYTHING I SHOULDNT BE IN INVOVLE IN. IM COOL WITH EVERYBODY I MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYBODY IN LAYITLOW.
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yep lol fing jr always introuble lol j/k


LOL WHAT CAN I SAY IM TROUBLE MAKER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

elspock84 said:


> hotshot956's new 16in schwinn. patterns tomorrow or tuesday :thumbsup:


HOTSHOT I GOT 16INCH SEAT SHOOT ME OFFER AND SHIP.. MY BAD I DIDNT SEND UR WHEEL THIS VACATION WAS HORRIABLE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good fam.any word on paul jr?


YEA BROTHER IM BACK. SORRY I DIDNT SEND UR WHEEL. THIS THANKS GIVING SUCKS ASSS AND EVERYTHING WAS GOING DOWN HILL.. BUT NOW IM BACK ON TRACK AND THANK GOD MY GRANDMA DOING BETTER. AND IM ALSO READY TO SEND UR RIM OUT. LET ME KNOW IF U WANT TO BUY THAT 16INCH SEAT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wow: dam g where you been? was on the phone all weekend trying to find you u:yessad:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA BROTHER IM BACK. SORRY I DIDNT SEND UR WHEEL. THIS THANKS GIVING SUCKS ASSS AND EVERYTHING WAS GOING DOWN HILL.. BUT NOW IM BACK ON TRACK AND THANK GOD MY GRANDMA DOING BETTER. AND IM ALSO READY TO SEND UR RIM OUT. LET ME KNOW IF U WANT TO BUY THAT 16INCH SEAT


good to see your ok.men we was looking for you like the dam z's lol and kool shoot me over a pic.when you gots a chance.this frame is for my son.its also a 1975 just like daddy's but a 16".he wants to be a gtimer as will so it was a most i pick this one up.thanks to elspock:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> good to see your ok.men we was looking for you like the dam z's lol and kool shoot me over a pic.when you gots a chance.this frame is for my son.its also a 1975 just like daddy's but a 16".he wants to be a gtimer as will so it was a most i pick this one up.thanks to elspock:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> good to see your ok.men we was looking for you like the dam z's lol and kool shoot me over a pic.when you gots a chance.this frame is for my son.its also a 1975 just like daddy's but a 16".he wants to be a gtimer as will so it was a most i pick this one up.thanks to elspock:thumbsup:


IT JUAT A REGUALR RED SEAT 16INCH SEAT I KNOW SOMEONE WILL IMPORSTER IT FOR 30 BUCKS... JUST LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what it do


WHATS UP YOUNG BLOOD... WHATS GOOD IN UR SIDE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :wow: dam g where you been? was on the phone all weekend trying to find you u:yessad:


I BEEN DOING BAD. BUT NOT IN A BAD WAY FAMILY PROBLEMS AND STUFF.. BUT THING R LOOKN BETTER. WHATS GOOD HOW UR SIDE COMING..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

elspock84 said:


> :h5:


WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW U N UR LIL ONE DOING...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP YOUNG BLOOD... WHATS GOOD IN UR SIDE.


cool bro trying to get some filler done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool bro trying to get some filler done


UR LAGGN IT I WOULD BEEN DONE...:yes:


----------



## lesstime

stop lying


----------



## lesstime

JR I NEED THAT INFO WE WAS TALKING ABOUT ASAP


----------



## elspock84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW U N UR LIL ONE DOING...


I'm good homie and my lil one (I hope u mean my baby :ugh: ) she's good getting over this nasty virus out here.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

we also need the price for two bike plaques g.deadline on the photo shoot is around the corner.thanx gt up


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> we also need the price for two bike plaques g.deadline on the photo shoot is around the corner.thanx gt up


get on fb


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> get on fb


on my way.


----------



## lesstime

message me when you get on


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> message me when you get on


cant find you guys.pm me info please


----------



## lesstime

pm sent


----------



## lesstime

anyone talk to fleet ??? i text him like 3 time this week and nothing


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> anyone talk to fleet ??? i text him like 3 time this week and nothing


HELLO SENOR!....BARELY GOT OFF FROM WORK N MY PHONES ACTIN UP....QUE PASO?


----------



## lesstime

makeing sure you cool bro how things going


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> makeing sure you cool bro how things going


ALRIGHT HAD A RUFF DAY TODAY AT WORK BUT IT GETING BETTER NOW! HOWS THINGs?


----------



## lesstime

there here bro trying to getthings in line for the next few builds


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo primo :h5: whazz up lesstime :wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup bluez


----------



## bigtroubles1

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## sureñosbluez

lesstime said:


> sup bluez


yesterday we show our bikes at car show and the judges did a very BAD job they put 16" and 20" bikes in one category and they only open 2 categories for trikes and 26" bikes


----------



## magoo

Bluez........PM SENT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

sureñosbluez said:


> yesterday we show our bikes at car show and the judges did a very BAD job they put 16" and 20" bikes in one category and they only open 2 categories for trikes and 26" bikes


that sucks.over here they put all bikes and trikes in one categorie. only 1st 2nd and 3rd and thats all.no best paint,best plating,best display, nothing just 20 bikes or more going after some dumass $10 trophy not even 24" tall on top of that the judges are family members of our competitors which they dont got shit on us and they win all 3 trophys.


----------



## lesstime

yeah they do that up here also all bikes and trike one class all sizes most of the time 3 awards but its for the fun and love of the sport and to rep the mighty GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

will yes you do have a point.but it sure sucks we put all this time and money for a basic bike to beat us.but its kool we comeing back strong with an angel on our side hno: oh and lets not forget mario aswell.gt up


----------



## lesstime

ill send you a pic when the wife gets home from school


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

elspock84 said:


> I'm good homie and my lil one (I hope u mean my baby :ugh: ) she's good getting over this nasty virus out here.


LOL NA I AINT BEING GAY.. I WAS TALKN ABOUT UR KID..HAHAHA THATS COOL MY BABY FINALLY GOT BETTER I HATE WHEN THEY GET SICK U CANT TELL WHAT HURTS THEM


----------



## elspock84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL NA I AINT BEING GAY.. I WAS TALKN ABOUT UR KID..HAHAHA THATS COOL MY BABY FINALLY GOT BETTER I HATE WHEN THEY GET SICK U CANT TELL WHAT HURTS THEM


It's all good homie just being funny  yeah it sucks when they sick. She's only 2mths and has been sick 2 times now. But it's part of da job when being a daddy . Shit I have da dr's number on speed dial now  she gets a lil sick and I'm calling them fuckers


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## inked1987

Wats up gt family. Any one gotta extra. Bike plauqe. The wanna get rid of?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PASSIONATE63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW I GOT BANNED I NEVER DISREPSECT NO ONE OR GET INVOVLE IN ANYTHING I SHOULDNT BE IN INVOVLE IN. IM COOL WITH EVERYBODY I MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYBODY IN LAYITLOW.
> 
> 
> 
> they probly ment to bann a ot'r and hit you by accedent.
Click to expand...


----------



## magoo

magoo said:


> Bluez........PM SENT


Bluez.... 

PM Sent.....


----------



## lesstime

whats good fam happy hump day


----------



## magoo

Bluez.... PM sent again

Looking forward to your response


Magoo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT.. HOW EVERYBODY DAY GOING HOPE EVERYBODY DOING GOOD. GT UP.


----------



## lesstime

my day is great today


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> my day is great today


Got ur badge today ill work on it next week


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> Got ur badge today ill work on it next week


cool thanks again bro the other box should be there on friday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> my day is great today


THATS IT :|


----------



## lesstime

lol yeah lol am about to work on one of the bikes be back in a hour or so maybe 3 my wife wants some alone time  all though she gets alone time all day when am working


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE EVERYBODY AT


----------



## inked1987

Right here lol


----------



## lesstime

here lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

almost here


----------



## lesstime

well i just got out a meeting with the owner and ill be getting a few hours of overtime the ownerand the manager both agreed that the manager was not the peson for the job and he was the one working on sat so now i get to come in on sat's   not to sure if thats good or not more money puts me in a diffrent tax bracket so ill still get the same pay  and less shows coming the summer  but i have a job  damn


----------



## HOTSHOT956

same way over here.i invested 25g's of collage and books for nothing.i still make the same money as a patty flipper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MAN IT WAS SO WINDY IN LA. EVERY BLOCK IS ALL F UP. ALMOST ALL THE TREES FELL.. AND THEN NO POWER FOR COUPLE DAYS.. THATS MEAN NO LAYITLOW OR FB..


----------



## lesstime

at home pissed


----------



## inked1987

U ok bro


----------



## lesstime

yeah ill live lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

HOTSHOT956 said:


> same way over here.i invested 25g's of collage and books for nothing.i still make the same money as a patty flipper


:happysad: sucks i have 2 years of college and i make alot.


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## HOTSHOT956

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :happysad: sucks i have 2 years of college and i make alot.


dam what career did you go for if i my ask?


----------



## lesstime

whats up fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY U GOT ME THINKN.. WHAT U SENDING ME.. ????


----------



## lesstime

youll find out monday


----------



## lesstime

of to work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AWWW MAN U HAVE TO WORK WHEN IM AT A SHOW..LOL..


----------



## bigtroubles1

waddap erbdy . gt i.e crusing by


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.




----------



## lesstime

hope everyone has fun


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## lesstime

7 15 in the morning wide awake like there a show look out side and everything is all frostey i need to get more propain for my garage heater so i can work


----------



## magoo

magoo said:


> Bluez.... PM sent again
> 
> Looking forward to your response
> 
> 
> Magoo



Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE ALL THE GOODTIMERS AT.. GET OFF OF FB..


----------



## lesstime

am right here


----------



## 55800

whats good homies any of you guys goin to the mesa az super show next year?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

HOTSHOT956 said:


> dam what career did you go for if i my ask?


Im a CPA for a Foley & Lardner. 
It is a law firm.


----------



## lesstime

well i think its off to bed for me another long boring week ahead of me i need yall to keep me motivated to work on the bikes when i get home insted of siting on the comp


----------



## Fleetangel

GT...


----------



## javib760

I.E. Bikes


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> dam what career did you go for if i my ask?


Chupa pura berg :wow:


----------



## lesstime

where ya @ gt


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
hey wasup less !!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup jeff how things going


D-ice69 said:


> :wave:
> hey wasup less !!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Im a CPA for a Foley & Lardner.
> It is a law firm.


yea law firms always pay good.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> Chupa pura berg :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHERE ALL THE GOODTIMERS AT.. GET OFF OF FB..


thats the only place i find you


----------



## David Cervantes

javib760 said:


> I.E. Bikes


looking GOOD I.E


----------



## HOTSHOT956

javib760 said:


> I.E. Bikes


nice line up:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

just got home where ya at


----------



## ABEL760

javib760 said:


> I.E. Bikes


ALL BIKES PLACED AT ROLLERZ TOY DRIVE ....KEEP ON SMASHING GUYS:thumbsup:...


----------



## ABEL760

javib760 said:


> I.E. Bikes


THANKS FOR THE PICS:h5: ...GT ALLDAY EVERYDAY.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> just got home where ya at


the gt top secret hang out:ninja:


----------



## lesstime

ha no you was not cuz i was on ther at the same time as i posted that lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

like i said we top secret


----------



## lesstime

what the heck is going on bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

we got super powers gtimer.mind tricks:chuck:


----------



## lesstime

lol funnie when you going to post more pics of your bike


----------



## HOTSHOT956

as soon as i get more parts.


----------



## lesstime

lets do the damn thang then


----------



## HOTSHOT956

men you killing me.:happysad: cash is not flowing right now.


----------



## lesstime

same here and am not that motiveated for some reson this week


----------



## HOTSHOT956

yea same here.


----------



## lesstime

well i want to get it done i just dont want to do the rest of te work i need to recrut a few members out here get GT going stronger


----------



## HOTSHOT956

not to worry the few the proud the goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

no worris here i just get more done when theres more around extra hands and eyes always help


----------



## Fleetangel

WILL POST SOME PROCESS OF "INKED UP" TOMORROW


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

HOTSHOT956 said:


> yea law firms always pay good.


:yes::naughty:


----------



## lesstime

:dunno:  lol


Fleetangel said:


> WILL POST SOME PROCESS OF "INKED UP" TOMORROW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey fleety, just a reminder dec 21rst calender photo shoot dead line. same with hector.


----------



## Fleetangel

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hey FLEET!!!!!, just a reminder dec 21rst calender photo shoot dead line. same with hector.


will have em tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

both of if you need help let me or jr know i did freddy's and jr helped with mine GT UP


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> both of if you need help let me or jr know i did freddy's and jr helped with mine GT UP


THANX BRO


----------



## lesstime

who wants to come do some body work on some frames


----------



## oneofakind

lesstime said:


> who wants to come do some body work on some frames


I will be in Boise Idaho in may I can help you ...lol..


----------



## lesstime

cool let me know ill bbq or something


----------



## HOTSHOT956

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hey fleety, just a reminder dec 21rst calender photo shoot dead line. same with hector.


yes sir for sure this weekend.i know i had said ill have them by this week.but we got hit with rain and cold ass wind.forsure this weekend.even if its indoors.thank you


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> both of if you need help let me or jr know i did freddy's and jr helped with mine GT UP


yea i saw that and dam talk about mad skills.ill shot them over to you asap:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> who wants to come do some body work on some frames


let me buy my plane ticket and ill be there by sunday


----------



## HOTSHOT956

goodmorning family and friends.is it just me or is this american goverment system slowing me down but taxes still get paid so the president can ride on a badass cadi?


----------



## lesstime

sup 


shot you cant just work a normal job you have to husle bro sell stuff you dont need or use anymore or do little side jobs from grass to working on junk cars to cleaning rain gutters everything pays you just have to do som labor lol


----------



## magoo

magoo said:


> Bluez........PM SENT


Bluez... Multiple PM's sent, still trying to reach you.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> sup
> 
> 
> shot you cant just work a normal job you have to husle bro sell stuff you dont need or use anymore or do little side jobs from grass to working on junk cars to cleaning rain gutters everything pays you just have to do som labor lol


lol you right man husle is the key to success.time to threw away my college degree away to the trash.i might come out on america's most wanted


----------



## lesstime

dang foo i didnt say do shit that will get you in troble


HOTSHOT956 said:


> lol you right man husle is the key to success.time to threw away my college degree away to the trash.i might come out on america's most wanted


----------



## lesstime

bluez will get backto you he has spurts on getting on here some weeks hes on every hour on the hour and some you dont se him for a few weeks but he will respond when he gets on


magoo said:


> Bluez... Multiple PM's sent, still trying to reach you.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMERS WHERE U GUYS AT...


----------



## lesstime

chillin bro whats good


----------



## magoo

lesstime said:


> bluez will get backto you he has spurts on getting on here some weeks hes on every hour on the hour and some you dont se him for a few weeks but he will respond when he gets on


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> chillin bro whats good


HERE ABOUT TO GET OFF OF WORK..


----------



## RIDES3

THE WORD IS HE IS GOING TO S.K


lesstime said:


> bluez will get backto you he has spurts on getting on here some weeks hes on every hour on the hour and some you dont se him for a few weeks but he will respond when he gets on


----------



## lesstime

at work


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> dang foo i didnt say do shit that will get you in troble


 just jokeing men.im not that stupid. i got a second job yesterday wish me luck fam.


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> just jokeing men.im not that stupid. i got a second job yesterday wish me luck fam.


cool doing what if you dont mind good luck we had a new guy that got hired and quit this morning so he get's one 10 hr check lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> cool doing what if you dont mind good luck we had a new guy that got hired and quit this morning so he get's one 10 hr check lol


lol and saleing clean wind turbine energy.


----------



## lesstime

cool that should be fun


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> cool that should be fun


not at all.theres more to the story then just saleing energy.


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

where is everyone ???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

broke like a joke


----------



## lesstime

sell something you dont need


----------



## David Cervantes

Representing GOOD TIMES IN A PARAY @ CARPONTERIA city.


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> Representing GOOD TIMES IN A PARAY @ CARPONTERIA city.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## David Cervantes

REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES AT MAJESTIC TOY DRIVE. HAD A GOOD TIME WITH EVERYONE.


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey What's up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

looking real good out there


David Cervantes said:


> REPRESENTING GOOD TIMES AT MAJESTIC TOY DRIVE. HAD A GOOD TIME WITH EVERYONE.


----------



## Fleetangel

luckcharm818 said:


> Hey What's up GOOD TIMERS


wuz up bro how u been?


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> where is everyone ???


hey saw ur message on fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

VENTURA LOOKN GOOD.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES LETS START PUSHING AND START GETTN READY FOR THE MESA SHOW. LETS GET THE PROJECTS FINISH OR UP GRADE TO THE BIKE... 

PIRATE BIKE SHOULD BE DONE SOOON I HOPE. AND GT EDITION STAYN THE SAME LOOK FOR 2012.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES LETS START PUSHING AND START GETTN READY FOR THE MESA SHOW. LETS GET THE PROJECTS FINISH OR UP GRADE TO THE BIKE...
> 
> PIRATE BIKE SHOULD BE DONE SOOON I HOPE. AND GT EDITION STAYN THE SAME LOOK FOR 2012.


prob wont hit mesa but should be at CO 
t4'pixie few small upgrades
mia should have a built bike 
felix lil tiger will be done fingers crossed
and maybe if i play my cards right 2 others 

GT-208 FULLTIMEIN


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

good morning fam ,have a good day


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
hey less wasup brother !!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

WELL HERE IT IS....GONNA GET IT READY FOR PAINT AGAIN....


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

cool fleet


----------



## lesstime

sup jeff


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> prob wont hit mesa but should be at CO
> t4'pixie few small upgrades
> mia should have a built bike
> felix lil tiger will be done fingers crossed
> and maybe if i play my cards right 2 others
> 
> GT-208 FULLTIMEIN


SEE U IN CO.. THE HOMIE SAID HE WILL GIVE ME A RIDE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WELL HERE IT IS....GONNA GET IT READY FOR PAINT AGAIN....
> View attachment 407034
> 
> View attachment 407035



TAKE IT TO ELSPOCK.. FLAKE THAT FRAME OUT..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> :wave:
> hey less wasup brother !!!!


WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


WATS UP DAVID


----------



## lesstime

cool cant wait 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SEE U IN CO.. THE HOMIE SAID HE WILL GIVE ME A RIDE


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TAKE IT TO ELSPOCK.. FLAKE THAT FRAME OUT..


HES THE ONE WHO SOLD ME THT FRAME!...I GOTTA HAVE IT READY BY SAT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> HES THE ONE WHO SOLD ME THT FRAME!...I GOTTA HAVE IT READY BY SAT


DONT RUSH IT... THINGS DONT COME OUT RIGHT WHEN U RUSH IT.. JUST MY 2 CENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool cant wait


I DIDNT TELL U BUT IM STAYN IN UR GUYS HOTEL ROOM..LOL..NO ****


----------



## lesstime

shit that fine no **** we was going to get two beds in vegas but they ended up giving us one we dont care we dont do shit in others eds thats naszty we even took our own sheets lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I DIDNT TELL U BUT IM STAYN IN UR GUYS HOTEL ROOM..LOL..NO ****


----------



## Fleetangel

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> DONT RUSH IT... THINGS DONT COME OUT RIGHT WHEN U RUSH IT.. JUST MY 2 CENT


GOT EVERYTHING READY BRO....TOMORROW WILL BE PAINTED


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 407038


keep pushing fulltimer :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

we need to get on the move 2012 is coming fam


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> sup jeff how things going


  things are going cool the bike is coming along slowly but you should take a look in my topic ther are new great pics of the bike i,m sure you,ll like them !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey less would you exchange place whit me on the calender because it,s my d-ay in november and it,s in winter too so it would really t-t-t !!! i,m jus asking thx homie . :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

HOTSHOT956 said:


> keep pushing fulltimer :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> thanx homie


----------



## lesstime

D-ice69 said:


> things are going cool the bike is coming along slowly but you should take a look in my topic ther are new great pics of the bike i,m sure you,ll like them !!!! :thumbsup:


yeah i was looking at them looking good bro keep it up still waiting on the pics via pm 



D-ice69 said:


> hey less would you exchange place whit me on the calender because it,s my d-ay in november and it,s in winter too so it would really t-t-t !!! i,m jus asking thx homie . :thumbsup:


i would but its my sons bike and its also his b-day in nov also see if you can get dec sorry bro if i get nov in 2013 ill trade you for sure


----------



## lesstime




----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> yeah i was looking at them looking good bro keep it up still waiting on the pics via pm
> 
> i would but its my sons bike and its also his b-day in nov also see if you can get dec sorry bro if i get nov in 2013 ill trade you for sure


it,s cool bro i was just asking thx you anyways .p.s what day is your son b-day mine is november 2 !!!!!


----------



## lesstime

he was born on the 16th


D-ice69 said:


> it,s cool bro i was just asking thx you anyways .p.s what day is your son b-day mine is november 2 !!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UP


----------



## lesstime

what it do jr and fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS GOOD LESSTIME..


----------



## Fleetangel

GT up....


----------



## lesstime

just waiting on packages from cali,az ,fl but not sure when they going to show up


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> just waiting on packages from cali,az ,fl but not sure when they going to show up


:rimshot:


----------



## RIDES3

FROM THE IE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:inout:


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up fam


----------



## lesstime

where the heck is everyone????


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## lesstime

damn sleeping foos lol


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## lesstime

sup fleet


----------



## Fleetangel

just here keeping myself warm wbu bro?


----------



## lesstime

chillin with a cold dr pepper in my hand and slipknot playing on the ipod


----------



## lesstime

where you at fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHAS GOOD GT


----------



## lesstime

whats good pimp


----------



## bigtroubles1

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam i post a pic on in our other topic  puttin in work FULLTIME


----------



## lesstime

wht it do fam


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam.time to clock out.ill log in a bit.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[h=6]GOODTIMERS. 

I WANT TO THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HARD WORK IN 2011 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT IT WAS A GOOD YEAR WE SHOWED STRONG AND MET NEW MEMBERS IN THE CLUB. I ALSO WANT TO THANK THE FAMILY THAT CAME OUT AND SURPORTED THE GT MEMBERS. FOR 2012 WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR AND CHANGE UP SOME STUFF. JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MANDATORY MEETING. I WANT EVERY MEMBER TO SEND ME A MESSAGE HOW WE CAN MAKE THIS CLUB BETTER THEN BETTER AND BETTER. I ALSO WANT A PHONE NUMBER WITH THAT MESSAGE. SO PLEASE PREZ OR VC OR REGULAR MEMBERS I WANT U GUYS TO SEND ME A PM. AND PLEASE DONT MAKE ME SEND THE MESSAGE TO YOU PERSONAL BECUZ U ARE SHY OR ANY EXCUSES THAT U DONT WANT TO OPEN UP. I WANT US ALL TO WORK TOGETHER AND TALK AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THIS IS WHAT GT IS ALL ABOUT TO HAVE FUN AND MOTIVATE EACH OTHER. WE ARE A FAMILY. A GOODTIME FAMILY. THANK YOU FOR UR TIME READING THIS AND HAVE A GOOD SAFE CHRISMAS AND A GOOD NEWYERS ... GOODTIMES 4 LIFE.. 

PAUL JR.. (PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE THIS IS FOR OUR MEETING IN JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM)[/h]


----------



## David Cervantes

Representing GOOD TIMES @ a toy drive in Oxnard.


----------



## lesstime

on it fam keep this up so we all see it


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I WANT TO THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HARD WORK IN 2011 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT IT WAS A GOOD YEAR WE SHOWED STRONG AND MET NEW MEMBERS IN THE CLUB. I ALSO WANT TO THANK THE FAMILY THAT CAME OUT AND SURPORTED THE GT MEMBERS. FOR 2012 WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR AND CHANGE UP SOME STUFF. JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MANDATORY MEETING. I WANT EVERY MEMBER TO SEND ME A MESSAGE HOW WE CAN MAKE THIS CLUB BETTER THEN BETTER AND BETTER. I ALSO WANT A PHONE NUMBER WITH THAT MESSAGE. SO PLEASE PREZ OR VC OR REGULAR MEMBERS I WANT U GUYS TO SEND ME A PM. AND PLEASE DONT MAKE ME SEND THE MESSAGE TO YOU PERSONAL BECUZ U ARE SHY OR ANY EXCUSES THAT U DONT WANT TO OPEN UP. I WANT US ALL TO WORK TOGETHER AND TALK AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THIS IS WHAT GT IS ALL ABOUT TO HAVE FUN AND MOTIVATE EACH OTHER. WE ARE A FAMILY. A GOODTIME FAMILY. THANK YOU FOR UR TIME READING THIS AND HAVE A GOOD SAFE CHRISMAS AND A GOOD NEWYERS ... GOODTIMES 4 LIFE..
> 
> PAUL JR.. (PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE THIS IS FOR OUR MEETING IN JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM)*


----------



## lesstime

lookin good fam


David Cervantes said:


> Representing GOOD TIMES @ a toy drive in Oxnard.


----------



## RIDES3

YOU GUYS AND LADIES AND KIDS ALLWAY OUT THERE TO REPP THAT GT :worship:KEEP UP THE HARD WORK


David Cervantes said:


> Representing GOOD TIMES @ a toy drive in Oxnard.


----------



## RIDES3

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JR IS THIS JUST FOR THE BIKES OR THE WHOLE CLUB MEETING


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I WANT TO THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HARD WORK IN 2011 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT IT WAS A GOOD YEAR WE SHOWED STRONG AND MET NEW MEMBERS IN THE CLUB. I ALSO WANT TO THANK THE FAMILY THAT CAME OUT AND SURPORTED THE GT MEMBERS. FOR 2012 WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR AND CHANGE UP SOME STUFF. JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MANDATORY MEETING. I WANT EVERY MEMBER TO SEND ME A MESSAGE HOW WE CAN MAKE THIS CLUB BETTER THEN BETTER AND BETTER. I ALSO WANT A PHONE NUMBER WITH THAT MESSAGE. SO PLEASE PREZ OR VC OR REGULAR MEMBERS I WANT U GUYS TO SEND ME A PM. AND PLEASE DONT MAKE ME SEND THE MESSAGE TO YOU PERSONAL BECUZ U ARE SHY OR ANY EXCUSES THAT U DONT WANT TO OPEN UP. I WANT US ALL TO WORK TOGETHER AND TALK AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THIS IS WHAT GT IS ALL ABOUT TO HAVE FUN AND MOTIVATE EACH OTHER. WE ARE A FAMILY. A GOODTIME FAMILY. THANK YOU FOR UR TIME READING THIS AND HAVE A GOOD SAFE CHRISMAS AND A GOOD NEWYERS ... GOODTIMES 4 LIFE..
> 
> PAUL JR.. (PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE THIS IS FOR OUR MEETING IN JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM)*


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I WANT TO THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HARD WORK IN 2011 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT IT WAS A GOOD YEAR WE SHOWED STRONG AND MET NEW MEMBERS IN THE CLUB. I ALSO WANT TO THANK THE FAMILY THAT CAME OUT AND SURPORTED THE GT MEMBERS. FOR 2012 WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR AND CHANGE UP SOME STUFF. JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MANDATORY MEETING. I WANT EVERY MEMBER TO SEND ME A MESSAGE HOW WE CAN MAKE THIS CLUB BETTER THEN BETTER AND BETTER. I ALSO WANT A PHONE NUMBER WITH THAT MESSAGE. SO PLEASE PREZ OR VC OR REGULAR MEMBERS I WANT U GUYS TO SEND ME A PM. AND PLEASE DONT MAKE ME SEND THE MESSAGE TO YOU PERSONAL BECUZ U ARE SHY OR ANY EXCUSES THAT U DONT WANT TO OPEN UP. I WANT US ALL TO WORK TOGETHER AND TALK AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THIS IS WHAT GT IS ALL ABOUT TO HAVE FUN AND MOTIVATE EACH OTHER. WE ARE A FAMILY. A GOODTIME FAMILY. THANK YOU FOR UR TIME READING THIS AND HAVE A GOOD SAFE CHRISMAS AND A GOOD NEWYERS ... GOODTIMES 4 LIFE..
> 
> PAUL JR.. (PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE THIS IS FOR OUR MEETING IN JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM)*


ttt goodmorning fam.


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> sup bro


MERRY XMAS FUCKER


----------



## Fleetangel

David Cervantes said:


> Representing GOOD TIMES @ a toy drive in Oxnard.



WELLL GOODTIMERS ITS TIME FOR ME TO STEP OUT.....ITS NOT SOMETHNG THT ID WANNA DO....BUT I HAVE TO... THIS IS N WILL ALWAYS BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB...I LEARNED A LOT FROM U GUYS AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE TOP TO PUT IT DOWN THE GT WAYS...U GUYS WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART...IMA MISS U GUYS A LOT....I WILL BE MOVING OUT OF STATE AND GOTTA HANDLE SOME STUFF...MY FAMILY(COUSINS) WILL STILL BE REPPIN GOODTIMES...HOPE TO KEEP ON TOUCH WITH U GUYS AND IF ANYTHING IM GONNA TRY TO OPEN A CHAPTER TO WUTEVER I GO...I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE MY PROBLEMS BUT ITS SOMETHING VERY PERSONAL...KEEP REPRESENTING THE WAY YOU ALL DO IT AND HOPE TO HEAR SOME DAY THAT GOODTIMES TAKES CLUB OF THE YEAR CUZ IM SURE WE DESERVE IT...ITS GOODTIMES FOR LIFE....MY RIDE OR DIE CLUB!...ONCE AGAIN I WISH U GUYS THE BEST....MY TRIKE WILL B UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED...TAKE CARE AND GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> WELLL GOODTIMERS ITS TIME FOR ME TO STEP OUT.....ITS NOT SOMETHNG THT ID WANNA DO....BUT I HAVE TO... THIS IS N WILL ALWAYS BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB...I LEARNED A LOT FROM U GUYS AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE TOP TO PUT IT DOWN THE GT WAYS...U GUYS WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART...IMA MISS U GUYS A LOT....I WILL BE MOVING OUT OF STATE AND GOTTA HANDLE SOME STUFF...MY FAMILY(COUSINS) WILL STILL BE REPPIN GOODTIMES...HOPE TO KEEP ON TOUCH WITH U GUYS AND IF ANYTHING IM GONNA TRY TO OPEN A CHAPTER TO WUTEVER I GO...I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE MY PROBLEMS BUT ITS SOMETHING VERY PERSONAL...KEEP REPRESENTING THE WAY YOU ALL DO IT AND HOPE TO HEAR SOME DAY THAT GOODTIMES TAKES CLUB OF THE YEAR CUZ IM SURE WE DESERVE IT...ITS GOODTIMES FOR LIFE....MY RIDE OR DIE CLUB!...ONCE AGAIN I WISH U GUYS THE BEST....MY TRIKE WILL B UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED...TAKE CARE AND GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!:thumbsup:


give me a ring man you got my number


----------



## lesstime

lol thanks bro its for t4's though i will like it also 


elspock84 said:


> MERRY XMAS FUCKER


----------



## bigtroubles1

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD









*


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> lol thanks bro its for t4's though i will like it also


Like I said merry xmas mafucka!


----------



## lesstime

writing down some notes


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> *GOODTIMERS.
> 
> I WANT TO THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HARD WORK IN 2011 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE MIGHTY GT IT WAS A GOOD YEAR WE SHOWED STRONG AND MET NEW MEMBERS IN THE CLUB. I ALSO WANT TO THANK THE FAMILY THAT CAME OUT AND SURPORTED THE GT MEMBERS. FOR 2012 WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT A BETTER YEAR AND CHANGE UP SOME STUFF. JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A MANDATORY MEETING. I WANT EVERY MEMBER TO SEND ME A MESSAGE HOW WE CAN MAKE THIS CLUB BETTER THEN BETTER AND BETTER. I ALSO WANT A PHONE NUMBER WITH THAT MESSAGE. SO PLEASE PREZ OR VC OR REGULAR MEMBERS I WANT U GUYS TO SEND ME A PM. AND PLEASE DONT MAKE ME SEND THE MESSAGE TO YOU PERSONAL BECUZ U ARE SHY OR ANY EXCUSES THAT U DONT WANT TO OPEN UP. I WANT US ALL TO WORK TOGETHER AND TALK AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THIS IS WHAT GT IS ALL ABOUT TO HAVE FUN AND MOTIVATE EACH OTHER. WE ARE A FAMILY. A GOODTIME FAMILY. THANK YOU FOR UR TIME READING THIS AND HAVE A GOOD SAFE CHRISMAS AND A GOOD NEWYERS ... GOODTIMES 4 LIFE..
> 
> PAUL JR.. (PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE THIS IS FOR OUR MEETING IN JANUARY 1ST AT THE SANTA FE DAM)*


----------



## David Cervantes

Fleetangel said:


> WELLL GOODTIMERS ITS TIME FOR ME TO STEP OUT.....ITS NOT SOMETHNG THT ID WANNA DO....BUT I HAVE TO... THIS IS N WILL ALWAYS BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB...I LEARNED A LOT FROM U GUYS AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE TOP TO PUT IT DOWN THE GT WAYS...U GUYS WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART...IMA MISS U GUYS A LOT....I WILL BE MOVING OUT OF STATE AND GOTTA HANDLE SOME STUFF...MY FAMILY(COUSINS) WILL STILL BE REPPIN GOODTIMES...HOPE TO KEEP ON TOUCH WITH U GUYS AND IF ANYTHING IM GONNA TRY TO OPEN A CHAPTER TO WUTEVER I GO...I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE MY PROBLEMS BUT ITS SOMETHING VERY PERSONAL...KEEP REPRESENTING THE WAY YOU ALL DO IT AND HOPE TO HEAR SOME DAY THAT GOODTIMES TAKES CLUB OF THE YEAR CUZ IM SURE WE DESERVE IT...ITS GOODTIMES FOR LIFE....MY RIDE OR DIE CLUB!...ONCE AGAIN I WISH U GUYS THE BEST....MY TRIKE WILL B UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED...TAKE CARE AND pGOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!:
> 
> 
> Hey homie I just wanted to let u know that what ever u are going through me and my family are her. U maid time to introduce us to GOOD TIMES and I thank u for that for opening ur doors to me and my family. I really apresiate everything u have done.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Fleetangel said:


> WELLL GOODTIMERS ITS TIME FOR ME TO STEP OUT.....ITS NOT SOMETHNG THT ID WANNA DO....BUT I HAVE TO... THIS IS N WILL ALWAYS BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB...I LEARNED A LOT FROM U GUYS AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE TOP TO PUT IT DOWN THE GT WAYS...U GUYS WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART...IMA MISS U GUYS A LOT....I WILL BE MOVING OUT OF STATE AND GOTTA HANDLE SOME STUFF...MY FAMILY(COUSINS) WILL STILL BE REPPIN GOODTIMES...HOPE TO KEEP ON TOUCH WITH U GUYS AND IF ANYTHING IM GONNA TRY TO OPEN A CHAPTER TO WUTEVER I GO...I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE MY PROBLEMS BUT ITS SOMETHING VERY PERSONAL...KEEP REPRESENTING THE WAY YOU ALL DO IT AND HOPE TO HEAR SOME DAY THAT GOODTIMES TAKES CLUB OF THE YEAR CUZ IM SURE WE DESERVE IT...ITS GOODTIMES FOR LIFE....MY RIDE OR DIE CLUB!...ONCE AGAIN I WISH U GUYS THE BEST....MY TRIKE WILL B UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED...TAKE CARE AND GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!:thumbsup:


god bless u fleet on your dreams and hope everything works out for you. we will always be here for you just like you where for us .hope you can put together a chapter at your new home.really looking forward to see you bust out again.please keep in touch cuz you fam fulltimer:angel:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> Fleetangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELLL GOODTIMERS ITS TIME FOR ME TO STEP OUT.....ITS NOT SOMETHNG THT ID WANNA DO....BUT I HAVE TO... THIS IS N WILL ALWAYS BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB...I LEARNED A LOT FROM U GUYS AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE TOP TO PUT IT DOWN THE GT WAYS...U GUYS WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART...IMA MISS U GUYS A LOT....I WILL BE MOVING OUT OF STATE AND GOTTA HANDLE SOME STUFF...MY FAMILY(COUSINS) WILL STILL BE REPPIN GOODTIMES...HOPE TO KEEP ON TOUCH WITH U GUYS AND IF ANYTHING IM GONNA TRY TO OPEN A CHAPTER TO WUTEVER I GO...I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE MY PROBLEMS BUT ITS SOMETHING VERY PERSONAL...KEEP REPRESENTING THE WAY YOU ALL DO IT AND HOPE TO HEAR SOME DAY THAT GOODTIMES TAKES CLUB OF THE YEAR CUZ IM SURE WE DESERVE IT...ITS GOODTIMES FOR LIFE....MY RIDE OR DIE CLUB!...ONCE AGAIN I WISH U GUYS THE BEST....MY TRIKE WILL B UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED...TAKE CARE AND pGOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!:
> 
> 
> Hey homie I just wanted to let u know that what ever u are going through me and my family are her. U maid time to introduce us to GOOD TIMES and I thank u for that for opening ur doors to me and my family. I really apresiate everything u have done.
> 
> 
> 
> x2 fleet has always been there for me when i first wanted to join the mighty gt.always leading me in the right direction.whats the gt standards,how we treat eachother,how to build a gt bike and most important how we respect,help ,care,and advice eachother in the mighty gt. this is goodtimes where no one is better then another gtimer.we all stand as one.when one wins we all win.its more then just a team.we are family.we are always there for eachother no matter what.thats why we could never be shut down.fleet you made a big impact in our life's we wouldnt be fulltimers today without you. gt whatever it takes
Click to expand...


----------



## lesstime

what it do everyone


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

GOOD TIMES VENTURA looking reall good always pushing keep it up i cant wait til summer todays high post to be 32*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fleetangel said:


> WELLL GOODTIMERS ITS TIME FOR ME TO STEP OUT.....ITS NOT SOMETHNG THT ID WANNA DO....BUT I HAVE TO... THIS IS N WILL ALWAYS BE MY FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB...I LEARNED A LOT FROM U GUYS AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE TOP TO PUT IT DOWN THE GT WAYS...U GUYS WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART...IMA MISS U GUYS A LOT....I WILL BE MOVING OUT OF STATE AND GOTTA HANDLE SOME STUFF...MY FAMILY(COUSINS) WILL STILL BE REPPIN GOODTIMES...HOPE TO KEEP ON TOUCH WITH U GUYS AND IF ANYTHING IM GONNA TRY TO OPEN A CHAPTER TO WUTEVER I GO...I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE MY PROBLEMS BUT ITS SOMETHING VERY PERSONAL...KEEP REPRESENTING THE WAY YOU ALL DO IT AND HOPE TO HEAR SOME DAY THAT GOODTIMES TAKES CLUB OF THE YEAR CUZ IM SURE WE DESERVE IT...ITS GOODTIMES FOR LIFE....MY RIDE OR DIE CLUB!...ONCE AGAIN I WISH U GUYS THE BEST....MY TRIKE WILL B UP FOR SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED...TAKE CARE AND GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!:thumbsup:


WHATS UP ROBERT.. HOPE THINGS ARE GETTN BETTER BRO. I WANT THANK YOU FOR WHAT U DID FOR OUR GT CLUB BROTHER. I HOPE THE PROBLEMS U HAVE WILL GET BETTER ASAP AND BE BACK IN THE GT. JUST REMEBER WE ARE YOUR 2ND FAMILY AND IF U NEED ANYTHING U KNOW WHERE TO FIND US AT TO HELP YOU OUT.. AND IF U NEED SOMEONE TO TALK TO IM HERE FOR U G. JUST GIVE ME A CALL OR PM TO CALL U. LIKE I SAID THANK U ROBERT AND HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON.. GT UP..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOT SOME UPDATES WILL POST PICS OF THE PIRATE BIKE TOGETHER TOMOROW.


----------



## lesstime

happy friday fam


----------



## lesstime

where my fam at am bored


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL UPDATE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION LAST PIC


----------



## lesstime

looking good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> looking good bro


THIS TOPIC GETTN QUIET NEED SOME ACTION IN HERE


----------



## lesstime

:rimshot:soon bro soon


----------



## lesstime

a little som som


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## David Cervantes

Sneak peak 

Little bet of updated


----------



## lesstime

badass david
sup jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Trike tight David how u n ur family

What's up leastime


----------



## lesstime

damn now i am leastime  
lol just chillin monica at work


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

More pics


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

More pics of the parts


----------



## lesstime

idk what you mean


----------



## lesstime

badd asss schwinn badage cut by schwinn1966 and flaked out by elspock84 next to badd asss 65 overnight celebrity fulltimer


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Merry christmas homies. :wave:


free image hosting


----------



## lesstime

what up everyone sitting in my office at home with my back and neck hurting like crazy  what a way to waste a day off of work  ill draw some part that way ill bbe fulltimeing it


----------



## lesstime

well the pixie II is no longer in my house hold a has got a new owner her name is kayla and she is starting her prospect time as of 12252011 she does very well in school and been to all the shows to help out hope she will be a fultimer ill talk to her about getting a screen name so she can meet some of the family
the lil tiger is stil here as of right now 
208finest will have a few new rides pop out for 2012 so be on the look out  we coming out strong and in full force GOODTIMES UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> well the pixie II is no longer in my house hold a has got a new owner her name is kayla and she is starting her prospect time as of 12252011 she does very well in school and been to all the shows to help out hope she will be a fultimer ill talk to her about getting a screen name so she can meet some of the family
> the lil tiger is stil here as of right now
> 208finest will have a few new rides pop out for 2012 so be on the look out  we coming out strong and in full force GOODTIMES UP
> View attachment 412109


THATS WHAT UP MAN. KEEP PUSHING..


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

david hit me up when you get a min please thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

chillin bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

u didnt work in the bike shop


----------



## lesstime

no my neck and back are hurting like crazy i cant look to the left or right


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

it must been rufff huh...:boink:


----------



## lesstime

lol foo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:drama:


----------



## lesstime

got any to share ???


----------



## David Cervantes

wuz up GT family hope everyone had a great x-mas:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew fam happy late x-mas sorry i havent checked in had my hands full with the kiddo's.no updates on my end yet.still broke and getting letters from the court saying that i still owe 7 bills to the system.if not paid in 15 days ill get arrested. so please fam let me get on my shoes and ill keep on pushing for the mighty gt.thank you and may you all have a wonderful happy new year.gt up:h5:


----------



## lesstime

get your things done man


HOTSHOT956 said:


> wat it dew fam happy late x-mas sorry i havent checked in had my hands full with the kiddo's.no updates on my end yet.still broke and getting letters from the court saying that i still owe 7 bills to the system.if not paid in 15 days ill get arrested. so please fam let me get on my shoes and ill keep on pushing for the mighty gt.thank you and may you all have a wonderful happy new year.gt up:h5:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## DjChey

What it du GT the East Los prospect is in the casa XD


----------



## lesstime

oh chit its going to snow in LA lol 
whats up chey


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

lesstime said:


> View attachment 412628


Dam this one is BAD ASS


----------



## DjChey

What up GT got to take this to the top


----------



## lesstime

3 more days and then work on some bikes


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> get your things done man


thanks for understanding fam. its true what they say. dont do something youll regret later. glad i learned my lesson as a youngster.now its time to pay all those mistakes.


----------



## lesstime

t4 xmas morning 
getting some fille done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> 3 more days and then work on some bikes


Jea


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> Jea


you going to get some work done also??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> you going to get some work done also??


Hells jea! But you gotta send me that lil tiger.


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez said:


> Hells jea! But you gotta send me that lil tiger.


cool cant wait to see yeah i know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

ahahahaaa i got two hours in tonight )))


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:inout:


----------



## lesstime

checking in heading to garage


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> checking in heading to garage


so much for that plan lol damn internet


----------



## DjChey

what up LESSTIME XD


----------



## lesstime

lol not much chiiling need a dr pepper but i drank the last one a few ago


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT.


----------



## lesstime

sup pj anything new going on


----------



## lesstime

?????????????????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NA NOTHING NEW JUST GOING TO PICK UP A CHROME SEAT PAN AND SLAP IT ON THE PIRATE BIKE N TAKE IT TO NEW YEARS PICNIC..


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NA NOTHING NEW JUST GOING TO PICK UP A CHROME SEAT PAN AND SLAP IT ON THE PIRATE BIKE N TAKE IT TO NEW YEARS PICNIC..


cool post some pics when you do it


----------



## lesstime

i need to use two of these what two should i use ? left or right?????


----------



## lesstime

upgrade for T4's pixie 






T4 working on a 62 impala ss


happy new year family be safe let make this the best year yet 2012 GT


----------



## lesstime

T4 design's i cut the trunk for him he dont need to lose a finger yet


----------



## David Cervantes

Happy New Years Fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hsppy new year gtimers


----------



## lesstime

what it do all you take some pics of the show tomorrow


----------



## lesstime




----------



## monte carlo rider

GOODTIMES I.E passing through


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

sup GT checking in from making some parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WAT U MAKING ME..


----------



## lesstime

suprise lol


----------



## David Cervantes

Finishing the lass upgrades ready for 2012


----------



## lesstime

look real good david


David Cervantes said:


> Finishing the lass upgrades ready for 2012


----------



## furby714

SICKKKK THE RIDE AND THE HAIR CUT


lesstime said:


> View attachment 415068
> View attachment 415069
> View attachment 415071
> View attachment 415072


----------



## lesstime

furby714 said:


> SICKKKK THE RIDE AND THE HAIR CUT


thanks i ll have some pic's for you tonight got cam fixed i hope


----------



## furby714

orite no problem bro


lesstime said:


> thanks i ll have some pic's for you tonight got cam fixed i hope


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup gt family got the lil working


----------



## lesstime

cool


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup gt family got the lil working


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> cool


Whats crakin thomas


----------



## lesstime

drawing some part to finsh cutting for a customer should be done tonight 
what good wit you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

suppers


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP GT


Wassup P.j. Wats crakin


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

what's up hows everyone's doing how are all ur new ideas coming out


----------



## lesstime

should be showing something soon  how about you


PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> what's up hows everyone's doing how are all ur new ideas coming out


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> what's up hows everyone's doing how are all ur new ideas coming out


Wassup zuniga!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

lesstime said:


> should be showing something soon  how about you


I have some plans with my father were gonna get a trike out but it will take some time


----------



## lesstime

cool cant wait to see 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8WHLOj2BWE&context=C31e8233ADOEgsToPDskIhEa3uyfDVNp_8bUv8LG00


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup zuniga!!


Reyes nothing much just here enjoying my last few days before I. Enter college again  and u


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## lesstime

sup david


----------



## lesstime

lesstime
monte carlo rider
Juan GT Reyes
PRINCESS UNIQUE
sup fam


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup P.j. Wats crakin


Just tryn to get ready for my test n Mesa show n u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> I have some plans with my father were gonna get a trike out but it will take some time


How u been good seeing u on the 1st


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia


Wat up david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where the ie at and co n Florida at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good to see more family in here


----------



## lesstime

where ya at fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where ya at fam


I'm at the park


----------



## lesstime

:drama::banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Way up Thomas


----------



## lesstime

just getting home feeding kids then i need to finsh the parts i was working on for a customer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That wats up. I waitb for some guy to call me form ie he want to do some parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats sup gt family!
Gt up!


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam monica got my damn memerycard


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what it do fam monica got my damn memerycard


Wat did u have in the memory card?


----------



## lesstime

i just took some pics but i cant upload them cuz se has the card


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> i just took some pics but i cant upload them cuz se has the card


Ooo suks man :-\


----------



## lesstime

its cool ill show when the time is right  
what you up too


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nm just chillen 
wbu


----------



## lesstime

just coming in from working on a few parts for a customer and for one of my bikes my feet are frozen


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> just coming in from working on a few parts for a customer and for one of my bikes my feet are frozen


Is it cold


----------



## lesstime

yeah a little 28*


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

A littel lol we only go dwn 2 the 40 lol


----------



## lesstime

yeah i know rub it in


----------



## David Cervantes

just finished putting everything together and added the Wii system on Enemy and Target .


----------



## lesstime

damn daivd thats sick i was telling monica that we should put the wii on T4's last night when i got off the phone with Jr 
it looks real good bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> just finished putting everything together and added the Wii system on Enemy and Target .


Post a picture


----------



## lesstime

what you mean???


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Post a picture


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what you mean???


That was for david lol


----------



## lesstime

oh am lost lol


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA


----------



## lesstime

whats good david thanks for helping getting the stuff :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up gt


where you been hideing ? call me


----------



## bigtroubles1

*cruise into the sunset roll call.
this sunday jan 8, 2012

*Goodtimes I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
MANIACOS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know ​


----------



## lesstime

good morning everyone


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up homies....


----------



## lesstime

here at work almost lunch time


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam.hey lesstime sorry i left you hanging felt asleep on the laptop lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning gt family


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good fam.hey lesstime sorry i left you hanging felt asleep on the laptop lol


damn bro you forgot no **** lol its cool i crashed out to 



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning gt family


late start?lol


got my W2 for taxes from my work today just need monica's and the one from my old job then everything is off to engravers and plater,paint


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> damn bro you forgot no **** lol its cool i crashed out to
> 
> late start?lol
> 
> 
> got my W2 for taxes from my work today just need monica's and the one from my old job then everything is off to engravers and plater,paint


Are u doing the engraving 2 tone?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's up homies....


Wat up brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where you been hideing ? call me


Been with my daughter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good fam.hey lesstime sorry i left you hanging felt asleep on the laptop lol



Pm ur number


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan n david


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Are u doing the engraving 2 tone?


you know this



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Been with my daughter


oh cool


----------



## lesstime

i think the monitor's should be coming in this week fingers crossed


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> damn bro you forgot no **** lol its cool i crashed out to
> 
> late start?lol
> 
> 
> got my W2 for taxes from my work today just need monica's and the one from my old job then everything is off to engravers and plater,paint


lol ill be online tonite for sure


----------



## lesstime

cool talk to you soon


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## lesstime

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

wake up everyone help me make this day go by fast so i can get some work done on the bikes


----------



## lesstime

:drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMER HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A SAFE WEEKN..


----------



## lesstime

sup mayn hit me up later


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMER HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A SAFE WEEKN..


----------



## lesstime

any one with ? about GOODTIMES hit me up ill do my best to help you out if not ill get the word you need


----------



## David Cervantes

Just found by my wifes cuz that my name came out on the lowrider magazine.


----------



## lesstime

congrat bro


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> congrat bro


Thanks


----------



## lesstime

something to do for 2012


----------



## lesstime

off to the garage


----------



## lesstime

good night pics tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> Just found by my wifes cuz that my name came out on the lowrider magazine.


Congrats to u n ur family david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 417483
> something to do for 2012


I thought the forks were chrome already


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I thought the forks were chrome already


they are there a brace that is not that i put on there but that brace will come off when i get the cylinders


----------



## Lil Spanks

lesstime said:


> View attachment 417483
> something to do for 2012


Hahaa..lol twilites parts nicee


----------



## lesstime

Lil Spanks said:


> Hahaa..lol twilites parts nicee


yep tony hooked it up ,if you dont mind me asking how much to get them cylinders made by manny's???


----------



## UNIQUES

View attachment 418029
View attachment 418031


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yep tony hooked it up ,if you dont mind me asking how much to get them cylinders made by manny's???


Manny is exspensive. customise ur own. get the cyclinder from the car rear trunk. and cut them.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 418029
> View attachment 418031


Damn i wish i can make it to this one


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Manny is exspensive. customise ur own. get the cyclinder from the car rear trunk. and cut them.


make some for me


----------



## lesstime

where ya at fam


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## lesstime

El Callejero said:


>


whats up bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's up GT homies....


----------



## lesstime

sup bro chillin here


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Firme...u going to Pomona swap meet next week....


----------



## lesstime

i wish i was in the area am north about 16-18 hours


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Oh man.....I thought u were in southern Cali...


----------



## lesstime

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Oh man.....I thought u were in southern Cali...


i wish the wife wont move down there she scared lol are you going???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I want to....not sure....got a lot going right now......maybe I'll go just to walk around


----------



## lesstime

if you go let me know theres always something good there i can use schwinn bikes/parts ,brain buckets (helments)


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Any Schwinn parts...PM me ur number....so if I go and find anything I can call u


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> Just found by my wifes cuz that my name came out on the lowrider magazine.


gt ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Any Schwinn parts...PM me ur number....so if I go and find anything I can call u


pm sending


----------



## lesstime

sup strainger how things going ?


HOTSHOT956 said:


> gt ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

monday day one


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> pm sending


Got it.....


----------



## lesstime

cool thank bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup lesstime


----------



## lesstime

here at work bro what bout you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up gt


 this guy  thats all you ever say lol j/k whats good in your hood? wnt to make a trip up north in may???:h5:GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> this guy  thats all you ever say lol j/k whats good in your hood? wnt to make a trip up north in may???:h5:GT UP


WATS IN MAY...


----------



## David Cervantes

Wuz up GT family hpe everyone has a god week.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM




:worship:


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NEW YEARS CAR SHOW AT SANTA FE DAM


your right the bike look way more better whit those new sword parts ,not that it dide not look good before but this way it really kick ass brother great job !!!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

show


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS IN MAY...


----------



## DjChey

What up GT so what's good


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam 


Day 2


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

here at work trying to make a list of parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> here at work trying to make a list of parts


Thats wassup Thomas 
weres every at!!


----------



## lesstime

hiding working on ther new stuff for 2012


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> hiding working on ther new stuff for 2012


Thats wassup  
Wats new with the radical


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> sup strainger how things going ?


same old thing.just fixing my tickets and paying off bills.how you been gtimer?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

wassup HOTSHOT956


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> wassup HOTSHOT956


was good fam:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup guy sorry got busy at work am home now though


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP JUAN AND THOMAS AND HECTOR.. WHAT U GUYS UP TO ..


----------



## lesstime

trying to design some mirror brackets


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR WHAT BIKE


----------



## lesstime

Gold is mine


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good fam:wave:


not much 
hows the bike coming post a pik 2 check it out


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP JUAN AND THOMAS AND HECTOR.. WHAT U GUYS UP TO ..


Wassup p.j not much just here chillen hows the pirate bike


----------



## lesstime

supp-err brooos


----------



## lesstime

happy humpday everyone ready for the weekend?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS UP JUAN AND THOMAS AND HECTOR.. WHAT U GUYS UP TO ..


working on my back fender.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> not much
> hows the bike coming post a pik 2 check it out


its comeing along. just dont want to rush it and come out all half ass.but check it out on facebook. theres some pics of it there


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> happy humpday everyone ready for the weekend?


yea for community hours to payoff my tickets:tears:


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> yea for community hours to payoff my tickets:tears:


get r done


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up fasmilia


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> waz up fasmilia


q-vo david:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup fams


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats craking gt fam


----------



## lesstime

chillin wit the pup wife went and got him today with out me knowing


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 420082
> chillin wit the pup wife went and got him today with out me knowing


Thats wassup anything new on the bikes


----------



## lesstime

tomorrow i hope


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> tomorrow i hope


Yeah when u gonna paint it?


----------



## lesstime

feb or march


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

And wat color


----------



## lesstime

not sure yet if i plan everything right and everyone sty true to there word it chould be ready for AZ but am not counting on it if it happens it happens if not it will be ready for the next one


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey what's Up GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

whats up charm818
and fam hows everyone this morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

luckcharm818 said:


> Hey what's Up GOODTIMERS


wasup lucky charm 
wasup thomas


----------



## lesstime

whats good juan


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:inout:


----------



## lesstime

sup shots


----------



## lesstime

:run::run::rimshot::bowrofl: cant wait to get home 
Expected Delivery Date: January 12, 2012 
Class: Package Services
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation[SUP]™[/SUP]
Status: Sorting Complete

All sorting has been completed at the delivery unit for today's deliveries at 7:44 am on January 12, 2012 in STAR, ID 83669.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> whats good juan


Nm just here at school what about ur self


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nm just here at school what about ur self


just here at work , i just got asked if i want to sell my van  so am selling that on the 17th when dude gets his taxes back lol am going to go home and bust a$$ on the 52 chevy and get that on the road and use that as a daily ride


----------



## lesstime

sup fam what everyone doing ????


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up fam:wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> sup shots


was good im waiting for you on fb or is it your paying back for leaveing you hanging last time lol:nono:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> waz up fam:wave:


:wave:


----------



## lesstime

am on both man


----------



## David Cervantes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :wave:


WUZ UP HOW U BEEN . I HAVE A ? WHEN IS THE BIG SHOW UP THERE MY WIFE AND I ARE THINKING ON HEADING UP THE. I BEEN HEARING THAT THEY HAVE A BIG SHOW IN TX. DO U KNOW.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> WUZ UP HOW U BEEN . I HAVE A ? WHEN IS THE BIG SHOW UP THERE MY WIFE AND I ARE THINKING ON HEADING UP THE. I BEEN HEARING THAT THEY HAVE A BIG SHOW IN TX. DO U KNOW.


wego tour and theres some big shows in dallas tx.ill get with the dfw crew on the dates.


----------



## DVS

What's up Goodtimes, hope everyone is having a good year so far. Where's Fleetangel been?


----------



## lesstime

DVS said:


> What's up Goodtimes, hope everyone is having a good year so far. Where's Fleetangel been?


we doing GOOD ,fleet will be back soon he taking care of a few things


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

where you at fam i see yall posten everwere else


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Im right here thomas  lol


----------



## lesstime

lol whats good bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lol whats good bro


Just chillen at school hahahah wbu


----------



## mr.widow-maker

hahaha do yur work holmes
:twak:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Just chillen at school hahahah wbu


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> hahaha do yur work holmes
> :twak:


Shut up u be at skool as well lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

were off homie.


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Shut up u be at skool as well lol


----------



## lesstime

here at work til 3 then am taking the bikes to the kids school so they can show off


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> were off homie.


Really


----------



## mr.widow-maker

yup


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Really


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> here at work til 3 then am taking the bikes to the kids school so they can show off


thats wassup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> yup


So wassup with the bike


----------



## lesstime

checking in for lunch with my Maruchan Instant lunch


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I had that earlier 2  lol


----------



## lesstime

lol whats good bro where should i mount that tv??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Shit man idk u should make the box fiberglass and get mount it on the center where ur amps are


----------



## lesstime

its a small one for the front i think am going to try and make a holder to mount off the top bolt on the goose neck what you think


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> its a small one for the front i think am going to try and make a holder to mount off the top bolt on the goose neck what you think


sounds good


----------



## lesstime

anything new on your ride??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> anything new on your ride??


na supper low on cash


----------



## lesstime

what you want to do next hit me on facebook


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what you want to do next hit me on facebook


Alrite i will


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Alrite i will



Hey Fabiola wants to do a account to Jose and she did and is said to wait for the activation did ur said that


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> Hey Fabiola wants to do a account to Jose and she did and is said to wait for the activation did ur said that



yeah it took mine like about a week


----------



## lesstime

good morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family


----------



## lesstime

t4 rideing home from school and what you think of the tv box???


----------



## David Cervantes

HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## lesstime

save some for us


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE :nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime

anyone got a good looking amp?
the one on T4 trikes is no longer working


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> anyone got a good looking amp?
> the one on T4 trikes is no longer working


a 4 ch or 2 ch i wil keep my eye on it. wuz up with the cilynders


----------



## lesstime

2ch should be fine its just for one 10 type R alpine 
hit me on facebook


----------



## David Cervantes

Ventura county reping


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Puro GT 
TTT


----------



## lesstime

whats up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nm wat about urself


----------



## lesstime

chilling playing some tunes


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah thats koo


----------



## lesstime

id be in the garage but i ran out of wire for my welder 
and i dont like doing bondo work so thats a slow step for me lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I like the bondo work its a workout


----------



## lesstime

come on up bro i got lots for you to do lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahaha well as long as i work out im in


----------



## lesstime

cool ill be waiting if you need metal work done bring it with you we can swap work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Alright sounds good
and by the way goodmorning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Alright sounds good
and by the way goodmorning


----------



## lesstime

good morning fam whats everyone up too today


----------



## 55800

wad up everyone aint been in here for a good min but just dropped a frame off for new mods n paint so will have a 20" up for denver


----------



## lesstime

cool whats up AJ how the kids


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> cool whats up AJ how the kids


sup thomas kids are good my youngest turns 4 next month so just getting ready for that and my wife is due in april so im busy busy lol how you n ur fam doin


----------



## lesstime

cool bet you cant wait lol 
we doing good wife got a job this schooling she doing is paying off already


----------



## El TOPO

David Cervantes said:


> Ventura county reping


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

El TOPO said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup: who are you?


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> :thumbsup: who are you?


hes the one with the chuckie pedel car ventura county bike


----------



## lesstime

oh ok cool nice to meet ya welcome to layitlow


----------



## lesstime




----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 422330


:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

sup daivd what you doing next to your trikes?


----------



## luckcharm818

What's UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

eatting some mickydz wbu?


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

morning fam its monday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wats up GOODTIMES how u guys doing


----------



## lesstime

time to hit the garage running got me some wire and gas from work


----------



## 55800

how you doin pj


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> time to hit the garage running got me some wire and gas from work


Wat u up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> how you doin pj


Been good just cleaning gt bike might go to ax this weekn


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat u up to


bout to weld the box for the tv


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tight where r u puttn it at


----------



## lesstime

on the goose neck


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wasup Gt family


----------



## lesstime

sup juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> on the goose neck


U should put it on the back head rest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wasup Gt family


Wat up Juan


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good


----------



## lesstime

you should like it when its done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Have u add any 3d parts to it


----------



## lesstime

this weekend got them all drawen up got to do the damn thang to it now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U got to hurry time is clickn man


----------



## lesstime

man always rushin me  lol
hahaha j/k


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Haha I got to do Wat I got to do


----------



## lesstime

hey you done with your bikes yet???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Why


----------



## lesstime

asking ???

hit me up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan


nm just chilles
Wats new with u


----------



## lesstime

whats good today


----------



## HOTSHOT956

yoyoyo was good fam:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup shots


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam. are you bored? sending you a pm


----------



## lesstime

at work kinda down time lol am cought up with what i need to do for now lol 
but it wont be long i just got told we got 20 more jobs on top of the 34 that we have now  hopfully overtime comes my way


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning gt fam 
gt up!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> at work kinda down time lol am cought up with what i need to do for now lol
> but it wont be long i just got told we got 20 more jobs on top of the 34 that we have now  hopfully overtime comes my way


good thing you got work on your side.it dead over on mine.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning gt fam
> gt up!


:wave:


----------



## lesstime

we are hiring if you want to move


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAM:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAM:wave:


Wassup david!


----------



## lesstime

sup guys


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sup guys


Wasup 208 finest


----------



## lesstime

just brewing up some more ideas lol wbu 


hit me up on fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TMFT


----------



## lesstime

happy hump day everyone


----------



## lesstime

this morning nothing on the ground dry but cold right now at lunch i got out and theres 4 inch of snow covering the ground and everything else and its still coming down


----------



## lesstime

bout to head home hope it stop snowing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lucky I want snow hit in la for a day


----------



## lesstime

you a fool it nice to have fun infor a few hours but living in it sucks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ill probably move to idaho to be at the snow


----------



## lesstime

i bet you dont


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT fam dam had a long dayy now just Chillen with my fam Whats good out there?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i bet you dont


Me n baby momma moving in with u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup GT fam dam had a long dayy now just Chillen with my fam Whats good out there?


Wats up man how r u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where everybody at. I'm here chilln n drinkn a nice cold beer


----------



## luckcharm818

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where everybody at. I'm here chilln n drinkn a nice cold beer


Hey what's up pj how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> Hey what's up pj how u been


Been good n u . Pm ur number


----------



## ABEL760

GT//I.E.CHECKING IN....


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me n baby momma moving in with u


the room is open i already told you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> the room is open i already told you


Lol u will need ear muffs for u n ur family if I move in . Lol my bed room is hook up like uncle lroy from nex Friday lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol u will need ear muffs for u n ur family if I move in . Lol my bed room is hook up like uncle lroy from nex Friday lol


you have not seen my room :boink: happens alot


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

0_0 I was talkin about bumpn my music perv


----------



## lesstime

thats a lie lol you trying to have more kids lol hahahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol na man my baby n baby mom is headic already


----------



## lesstime

lol hahaha whats Good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just here chilln arguing about my taxes With baby momma


----------



## lesstime

all money you get back goes to the bikes and that a big .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Na all money going to my daughter no bikes


----------



## lesstime

:twak: lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need a vacation lol


----------



## lesstime

come up bro like 200-300 to fly both ways


----------



## lesstime

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHERE THE GOODTIMERS AT


----------



## lesstime

sup Jr


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup p.j 
wassup thomas 
gt up!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

Wiz up familia. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Getting some new stuff for Green with Envy and Enemy And Target
.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> Wiz up familia. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Getting some new stuff for Green with Envy and Enemy And Target
> .


Wassup david como estas?


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup david como estas?



GOOD JUST GETTING READY TO GO TO SLEEP GOT TO WORK TOMORROW.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo ok sounds good then good night


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT family wats crakin 
wats new on the bike's??????


----------



## David Cervantes

HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## lesstime

whats good everyone


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

morning FAM


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> morning FAM


hi less wasup bro !!! :wave:
& a big hi from my brothers of the 514 luxurious family ...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup gt family whats new


----------



## David Cervantes

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## lesstime

sup fam sorry i have not been on i have a homie up from cail been helpin him looking for a house


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wats up gt how u guys doing.


----------



## luckcharm818

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia:wave:


hey What's up david how u been


----------



## David Cervantes

luckcharm818 said:


> hey What's up david how u been


wazup


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam:wave:


----------



## lesstime

morning everyone


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup lestime


----------



## David Cervantes

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 426307
> :wave:


nice pic


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup David


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup David



not much just hear. whats yours and yours sisters names for ur bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES UP... MESA ALMOST HERE.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> not much just hear. whats yours and yours sisters names for ur bikes


La mia es "wicked creation" i la de mi sister no se pero le pregunto when she's hear


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES UP... MESA ALMOST HERE.


You ready?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT ALWAYS READY TO MAKE A MOVE WE ON TOP OF THIS WORLD.. GT UP..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> GT up!!


ANYTHING NEW ON UR MILD BIKE.


----------



## lesstime

creppin by shhHHH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS CRACKN LESSTIMES .. U SHOULD CHANGE UR NAME TO GOODTIMES.. BECUZ UR NOT HAVING A LESSTIMES NO MORE.:scrutinize:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> ANYTHING NEW ON UR MILD BIKE.


No low on cash rite now but my dad got a new job so im hoping on getting the custom fenders with a lil secrete  lol wbu have u done anything new with gt edition on the pirate bike and i thought the gt edition bike was the blue 1 u posted on the tread?


----------



## lesstime

huh ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> huh ????


NEVER MIND JUST GO BACK TO UR DR PEPPER.....LOL...:inout:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> No low on cash rite now but my dad got a new job so im hoping on getting the custom fenders with a lil secrete  lol wbu have u done anything new with gt edition on the pirate bike and i thought the gt edition bike was the blue 1 u posted on the tread?


YEA IT WAS SO POST TO BE THAT FRAME.. BUT I LIKE TO RUSH STUFF TO BE FINISH N IT WAS TAKING TO LONG SO I JUST STOP N SOLD THE FRAME AND GOT THE ELCO INSTEAD..


----------



## lesstime

lol i need some sleep i know that


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA IT WAS SO POST TO BE THAT FRAME.. BUT I LIKE TO RUSH STUFF TO BE FINISH N IT WAS TAKING TO LONG SO I JUST STOP N SOLD THE FRAME AND GOT THE ELCO INSTEAD..


Damm that was a sick as frame but the orange 1 is sick as well


----------



## INKEDUP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup evilrider


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:inout:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 wassup


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew gtimer.just glab my bike is almost done.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol i need some sleep i know that


WAKE UP MANG


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm that was a sick as frame but the orange 1 is sick as well


YEA MAN THAT FRAM WAS COSTING ME ALOT I WAS ALREADY SPENDING OVER 1300 IN IT.. :wow:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WAKE UP MANG


i was up @545 am foo



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA MAN THAT FRAM WAS COSTING ME ALOT I WAS ALREADY SPENDING OVER 1300 IN IT.. :wow:


and what the problem? lol j/k


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> wat it dew gtimer.just glab my bike is almost done.


Thats wassup u going 2 mesa


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA MAN THAT FRAM WAS COSTING ME ALOT I WAS ALREADY SPENDING OVER 1300 IN IT.. :wow:


u should of painted the orange frame blue


----------



## lesstime

GT 4 LIFE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Gt up!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GilbertTafoya69


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Is gilberto a new member or is he new on lay it low?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wassup u going 2 mesa


im trying to make it out there.but no ride just chill with the fam.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> im trying to make it out there.but no ride just chill with the fam.


yeah thats good and im not gonna be able 2 make it


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> yeah thats good and im not gonna be able 2 make it


dam that sucks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> dam that sucks


Yeah hope i can go next time


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## David Cervantes

Not done jet still needs crome and engraved. Need input good and bad.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm looks sick David


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm looks sick David


grasias wicho


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> grasias wicho


Cant wait 2 see them engraved


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah hope i can go next time


just checked prices and dammm talk about 8 bills just to fly still need the food money. i rather put that money in my bike and wait till vegas


----------



## inked1987

Wats good gtimers!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> Not done jet still needs crome and engraved. Need input good and bad.


very nice.are you going to keep the hardlines copper or theyre getting chromed?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

inked1987 said:


> Wats good gtimers!


was good vp:wave: getting some rain over here after like 2 years and shit:worship:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> just checked prices and dammm talk about 8 bills just to fly still need the food money. i rather put that money in my bike and wait till vegas


Yeah ik so any updates on the bike?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah ik so any updates on the bike?


yea i got some used forks in the mail yesterday


----------



## David Cervantes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> very nice.are you going to keep the hardlines copper or theyre getting chromed?


No is all being chromed


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> No is all being chromed


nice gt up ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> u should of painted the orange frame blue


TO MANY BLUE BIKES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> Not done jet still needs crome and engraved. Need input good and bad.


THATS GOING TO LOOK TIGHT ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

AWWW SEEING EVERYBODY UPDATING ON THERE BIKES MOTIVATING ME SO MUCH TO DO MORE SHIT.. BUT FUCKKK I NEED A NEW JOB..LOL.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS GOING TO LOOK TIGHT ...


Thanked


----------



## lesstime

i got something that will look good i need your address i think it looks good


David Cervantes said:


> Not done jet still needs crome and engraved. Need input good and bad.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> i got something that will look good i need your address i think it looks good


Alrite my address is 
lol u could send it 2 me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Alrite my address is
> lol u could send it 2 me


LOl


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol less times got some much shit for bikes it's not even funny going to take trip to Idaho n see Wat I bring back frm house lol


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Alrite my address is
> lol u could send it 2 me


lol hahahaa



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol less times got some much shit for bikes it's not even funny going to take trip to Idaho n see Wat I bring back frm house lol


better hurry stuff is going fast


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lol hahahaa
> 
> better hurry stuff is going fast


Hook it up


----------



## lesstime

i do


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> i do


My birthday is coming up lol 
i hit u up on facebook if i need anything


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> My birthday is coming up lol
> i hit u up on facebook if i need anything


so is mine i need cash for chrome


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> so is mine i need cash for chrome


Haha i need cash 2 lol 
anyways wassup


----------



## lesstime

lol 

not much trying to add to these parts but nothing coming to mind i havent work on bikes in like 10 or so days and now am lost


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lol
> 
> not much trying to add to these parts but nothing coming to mind i havent work on bikes in like 10 or so days and now am lost


dam why is that?


----------



## lesstime

work and a homie cam up from cali for a few days


----------



## David Cervantes

I WANT TO THANKED EVERYONE FOR THERE POSITIVE FEED BACK. GT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

:h5:


David Cervantes said:


> I WANT TO THANKED EVERYONE FOR THERE POSITIVE FEED BACK. GT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> work and a homie cam up from cali for a few days


Ooo so your behind now?


----------



## lesstime

yeah a little no worries though am on it like flys on shit lol


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ooo so your behind now?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> yeah a little no worries though am on it like flys on shit lol


Hahahah really lol 
hows the radical?


----------



## lesstime

thats FB info only :|


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> thats FB info only :|


ooo perdon homie check Fb then


----------



## lesstime

did


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

sup yall???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sup yall???


Wassup thomas
how the weather down there in the 208?


----------



## luckcharm818

What's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

luckcharm818 said:


> What's up GOODTIMERS


Wasup Alex Wats new


----------



## lesstime

partly clowdy 48* time 439pm


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

you get the pic david?


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> you get the pic david?



no. if u send it on my phone i dont get tex u could send it to my wifes phone 805-535-0220


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GT


----------



## lesstime

sent david

sup jr


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Who's coming to Mesa?


----------



## David Cervantes

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Who's coming to Mesa?



VENTURA COUNTY BIKE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

*ROLL CALL FOR MESA SHOW*

1. GREEN WITH ENVY

2. ENEMY AND TARGET

3. GT ADDITION


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

David Cervantes said:


> VENTURA COUNTY BIKE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


I'll be meeting u guys soon :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'll be meeting u guys soon :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

happy friday fam:wave:


----------



## lesstime

morning


----------



## lesstime

what it do everyone


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT family


----------



## lesstime

sup juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition up for sale make me an offer n not a dumb offer u no it's not worth. No trades


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition up for sale make me an offer n not a dumb offer u no it's not worth. No trades


bring it up when you come up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> *ROLL CALL FOR MESA SHOW*
> 
> 1. GREEN WITH ENVY
> 
> 2. ENEMY AND TARGET
> 
> 3. GT ADDITION


Come on gt where the rest of the bikes


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Come on gt where the rest of the bikes


i know for sure soon


----------



## David Cervantes

wazup familia im sick :barf:


----------



## lesstime

hoope you get better soon david


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> hoope you get better soon david




Me to my holl family are sick to and it sucks.


----------



## lesstime

at least it all you at one time when we get sick we take turns one after another


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> at least it all you at one time when we get sick we take turns one after another


Same here we take turns


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP GT


Wats supp


----------



## lesstime

off to do some sanding


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> off to do some sanding


Thats kool so watsup with the radical


----------



## lesstime

no the full


----------



## luckcharm818

What's up GT family


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

This here is mu bike at the l.a show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My sisters bike


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas


----------



## lesstime

not much cooking din for the kids 
did a little work on the 12inch ful


----------



## lesstime

little bucket








shop dawg getting bigger


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looking good thomas


----------



## lesstime

thanks cant wait to see it in some color and get the dros workin


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ttt:h5:


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## lesstime

where GT at????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm here about to go to work


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> little bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop dawg getting bigger


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup david 
wasssup thomas


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup david
> wasssup thomas


waz up


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760

GT UP!!!! TTT


----------



## lesstime

whats good on this humpday


----------



## lesstime

LUCKY CHARM 818 i posted the pic for you might want to go put some prices


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## INKEDUP

[h=2]PAYING IT FORWARD "FREE CAR SHOW" NO REGS FEES, FREE DRINKS AND FOOD FOR ALL.[/h]_







SATURDAY, FEB.18TH., 2012, LIVING WORD 260 EAST ELM ST. OXNARD, CA. 10:00AM-4:00PM_
*SAVE THIS DATE: "SATURDAY, FEB. 18TH, 2012 IN OXNARD, VENTURA COUNTY, CA." 

"THE LIVING WORD CHURCH OF OXNARD" IS HAVE A VERY SPECIAL EVENT FOR THE PUBLIC AND 

THE GENTE OF OXNARD AND ALSO FROM THE SURROUNDING AREAS OF VENTURA COUNTY. 

"TOTALLY FREE CAR SHOW FOR EVERYBODY." 

EVENT DATE: SATURDAY, FEB. 18TH., 2012
SHOW TIME: 10:00AM-4:00PM
SHOW LOCATION: LIVING WORD OF OXNARD
260 EAST ELM ST. 
OXNARD, CA 93033. 

"FREE REGISTRATIONS, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS" FOR EVERYBODY AT THIS EVENT AND A 

FAMILY EVENT WITH FUN FOR ALL AGES SO IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO CITY OF OXNARD, IN 

VENTURA COUNTY. THAT WOULD BE GREAT CAUSE I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE AND HOPEFULLY 

SOME OF MY BROTHERS CAN MAKE IT UP TO OXNARD. 

FREE VENDOR SPACES AVAILABLE. 

FOR ANY NEEDED INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO 

CONTACT: LIVING WORD OF OXNARD
260 EAST ELM ST.
OXNARD, CA. 93033 
"PASTOR LAWRANCE GARCIAS" 
(805) 824-2388*​


----------



## lesstime

sup david is you engrave high priced?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sup thomas 
Wassup gt family!


----------



## lesstime

almost time to send out some parts for engraving and two tone


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime

stoping by for lunch what it do


----------



## 90rivimichael

Stopping by TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT For my GT fapmily


----------



## lesstime

sup every one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas


----------



## lesstime

post to be going to store but wife is not dressed yet :ugh:


----------



## lesstime

not a good way to start the friday 1/2 hour late no drpepper no food


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup shot take a look at what i posted on the fb page


----------



## HOTSHOT956

just here at work hopeing i can grab my second per of cylinders:x: and kool ill check it out in the afternoon.dam boss block us from fb.


----------



## lesstime

damn send them to me


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:biggrin: no can do sir. hopefully the guy has'nt sold them yet. remember the wing idea we was talking about? if i get them its going to those


----------



## lesstime

lets do it


----------



## inked1987

Wat good timers!!


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## inked1987

Hows it going


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew freddy:wave:


----------



## inked1987

Wats up Hector


----------



## lesstime

GOOD man how bout you waiting on a few number to come to my desk so i can send some emails out and then off to the house i go  got to get some hard core work done asap


----------



## HOTSHOT956

inked1987 said:


> Wats up Hector


just hustlin.trying to sale my trombone and shit lol. its all gt


----------



## lesstime

off to the garage


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup family


----------



## lesstime

ugh am beat


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Why is that thomas


----------



## lesstime

from the time i got home i been welding and grinding  pic on fb


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Goodmorning gt family


----------



## lesstime

have to run and get some paint for a side job then pop that out and back to work on the bikes  side job paying for paint job


----------



## David Cervantes

waz upo familia


----------



## lesstime

sup bro felling better


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> sup bro felling better


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## lesstime

:h5:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

get to work on the bikes  lol j/k


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

nice pic bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


>


So romantic!  lol 
Nice pic


----------



## lesstime

whats good everyone taking a break a beat got the car done for now and workin on the bikes  need to eat some noodles


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas


----------



## lesstime

lots of sanding you didnt come out and do


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ill go some day lik


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ill go some day lol


----------



## lesstime

lol ill be waiting lol hahah


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lol ill be waiting lol hahah


alrite lol but it mite be in a while


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GT..


----------



## lesstime

whats good GT ill post pic's on fb


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## lesstime

whats good where are all of you


----------



## lesstime

wake up it monday


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


>


nice pic familia. hope i can visit that place some day:cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

driving thru for lunch


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

dust is killin me  GT UP 4LIFE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup gt family 
Damm just hate rainy days 
Hope u guys have a good day 
GT UP!!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup juan


----------



## lesstime

new look coming for 2012


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:thumbsup: looks good lesstime


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS WHO READY FOR MESA.


----------



## lesstime

...


----------



## lesstime

hi ho hi ho of to work we go hi ho hi ho got to make some more dough hi ho hi ho see yall at the shows


----------



## .TODD

David Cervantes said:


>


LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD FAM. NOW I DONT HAVE INTERNET AT HOME


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## luckcharm818

What's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

sup bro what your facebook?


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## ABEL760

WHOS GOING TO MESA SHOW...


----------



## Juan-GT-Zuniga

Big wuts up to all my GT family!!!!!:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Happy bday AJ have a good safe one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup gt family wats crakin


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan-GT-Zuniga said:


> Big wuts up to all my GT family!!!!!:wave:


:wave:


----------



## lesstime

feelin sick hope i feel better by tomorrow night :barf:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> feelin sick hope i feel better by tomorrow night :barf:


Hope u feel better thomas


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro whats good wit u


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> feelin sick hope i feel better by tomorrow night :barf:


Hope u feel better


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro i think ill be better by tomorrow night


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> thanks bro whats good wit u


Nuthing just here watching them lakers 
Whats bew with you


----------



## lesstime

laying here waiting to get better


----------



## lesstime

Happy FRIDAY everyone hope today goes fast cuz am feeling GOOD right now


----------



## lesstime

changes for 2012 GT UP


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

sup juan


----------



## ABEL760

"LITTLE DUDE" LOADED AND READY TO ROLL TO YUMA,AZ REPPIN FOR GOODTIMES I.E....


----------



## lesstime

ABEL760 said:


> "LITTLE DUDE" LOADED AND READY TO ROLL TO YUMA,AZ REPPIN FOR GOODTIMES I.E....


:h5: have fun be safe


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

the mud is flying in the garage today


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime said:


> the mud is flying in the garage today


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

sup james


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup gt family


----------



## lesstime

eatting a few hotlinks off the barbq real quick then back to the mud


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime said:


> eatting a few hotlinks off the barbq real quick then back to the mud



the pic looked good it is going to be a bad a$$ bike when it is done


----------



## lesstime

JAMES843 said:


> the pic looked good it is going to be a bad a$$ bike when it is done


thanks bro that box will work for you if you put a saddle on it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My sisters bike gonna get a make over


----------



## lesstime

going to look sick when done


----------



## lesstime

got a 20 pc nugget on the way with a large fry


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Gt up!!


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Juan-GT-Zuniga

Wuts up GT fam... Hope everyone had a nice weekend. GT up!!!


----------



## ABEL760

*engraving*



sureñosbluez said:


> :wave: :wave::wave::wave:


 tengo unos partes para engraving quando tienes tiempo...


----------



## lesstime

whats good every one


----------



## sureñosbluez

ABEL760 said:


> tengo unos partes para engraving quando tienes tiempo...


son de bike o de ranfla,cuando quieras traemelas o mandamelas, don Jose (streetking57) el jefe de David (streetking13) va a venir por unas partes si puedes ven con el


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

sureñosbluez said:


> :wave: :wave::wave::wave:


Pm sent


----------



## ABEL760

sureñosbluez said:


> son de bike o de ranfla,cuando quieras traemelas o mandamelas, don Jose (streetking57) el jefe de David (streetking13) va a venir por unas partes si puedes ven con el


SON DE LA BIKE DE MI MORO..HABLO CON JOSE PUES..GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## lesstime

freddy whats good bro text me


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up lesstime :wave:


----------



## lesstime

here with the kids


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WATS UP GOODTIMES.


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup president


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia:wave:


WHATS UP DAVID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup president


WATS UP JUAN


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up FAMILIA :wave:


how have you been


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP JUAN


Nm just chillen
Wassup with u?


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Goodmorning gt family


----------



## lesstime

whats GOOD ??


----------



## sureñosbluez

David Cervantes said:


> how have you been


fine with some problems with my computer and i am working on my 81 regal on the weekends


----------



## lesstime

GOODTIMES UP


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nm just chillen
> Wassup with u?


JUST BEEN STUDYN I WAS SO POST TO TAKE A TEST TODAY BUT THEY GAVE MY WRONG INFO WATS UP WITH U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


>


WATS UP HECTOR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> GOODTIMES UP


WATS UP PIMP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WATS UP HECTOR


wat it dew pj .we doing good. just got a og stroller for my daughter. going to build it asap before she grows up on my. its just missing the bottom pan.but im going to make one that says gt like your fenders on gt edition. :naughty:


----------



## oneofakind

Was up Goodtimers got posters for sale hit me up if interested Thanks..


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

sup everyone posters looking good bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

nice posters. how much are they?


----------



## bigtroubles1

this sunday 










ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE
LATIN LUXURY CC
DEVOTIONS CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
15 SOLO RIDERS
LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS 
MUSIC / DANCE CONTEST WITH TROPHY


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## David Cervantes

BEFORE 
AFTER


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

On y sister werent u gonna cut it in the middel


----------



## lesstime

what good fam


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>





oneofakind said:


>


:h5:


----------



## lesstime

GOOD MORNING HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

Good Morning GT family how you guys/girls doing? Ready to enjoy the weekend and rest from work ...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Heyy claudia wassup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Happy birthdayy thomas


----------



## Vm0m0

David Cervantes;[IMG said:


> http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/fabis1685/2012-02-11_10-52-20_345.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> AFTER


 don't copy foo....LOL


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sorry danny didnt knew ur were like that


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Vm0m0 said:


> don't copy foo....LOL


pics please


----------



## Vm0m0

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sorry danny didnt knew ur were like that


 it ok foo..


----------



## lesstime

just sold the van


----------



## David Cervantes

I WANT TO WISH U A HAPPY B-DAY. FROM THE CERVANTES FAM.


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hey wasup goodtimer !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> I WANT TO WISH U A HAPPY B-DAY. FROM THE CERVANTES FAM.


thanks fam


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## HOTSHOT956

happy bday thomas:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thank bro


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> thank bro


happy-birthday brother !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

Had a good day at the show today my daughter desired to show support on cutting her hair for a good purpose for cancer


----------



## lesstime

On my new phone


----------



## HOTSHOT956

gt ttt


----------



## lesstime

What'sgood fam


----------



## ABEL760

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Sup fan


----------



## lesstime

What's good fam


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family wats good for today


----------



## lesstime

CO and ID making moves for 2012


----------



## David Cervantes

Waz good fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning gt wats on for today 
Gt up!!


----------



## lesstime

Swagin by for lunch


----------



## David Cervantes

Just got my display for my sons bike


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> Just got my display for my sons bike


sexy


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sexy


Tst shit is clean af gt up!!


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew fam. more updates on my bike next week


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

208In the House


----------



## Kiloz

David Cervantes said:


> Just got my display for my sons bike


looking good dude!


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1

waddap gt bike club


----------



## lesstime

Was up fam crazy ass storm out here nock over bbq and blow fence down sounds like ela pop pop


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Was up fam crazy ass storm out here nock over bbq and blow fence down sounds like ela pop pop


Hope u and ur family are save. Keep us posted how u doing be safe.


----------



## lesstime

We are all good bro to houses lost there tree people behind our house fence is down and our bbq is down how talk doin


----------



## David Cervantes

HAD A GOOD TIME.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> We are all good bro to houses lost there tree people behind our house fence is down and our bbq is down how talk doin



I'M GLAD U AND YOUR FAMILY ARE OK.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Goodmorning GT family


----------



## lesstime

GOODTIMES


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

Humm sounds fun


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt checkn in


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat it do good timers?


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## lesstime

few more things and off for chrome nice clean 12inch street for felix


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 443201
> few more things and off for chrome nice clean 12inch street for felix


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro got the pin stripier coming of the 3 week of march


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## lesstime

Get in to bed


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lesstime

What's good fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thomas send me ur numbee


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pirate bike look like going to make it to az to. Gt edition n pirate treasure be there


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pirate bike look like going to make it to az to. Gt edition n pirate treasure be there


Thats wassup


----------



## 55800

WHATS GOOD EVERYONE COLORADO CHECKIN IN


----------



## lesstime

What's good


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## lesstime

GOOD mornig fam HAPPY hump day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Take that back I'm taking gt edition n pirate n LIL shit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> WHATS GOOD EVERYONE COLORADO CHECKIN IN


Wat up pimp how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wassup


Wat up pimp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


Wat up u ready for Mesa. I know that dumb question u always ready lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What's good


Wat up baller how the top super duper secret that guarded by the FBI n 2 chiwawa doing o_•


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Let's get ready gt fr mesa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just send my parts to get gold


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up u ready for Mesa. I know that dumb question u always ready lol




yep we are ready just waiting o my parts but we are :h5:ready


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just send my parts to get gold




:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just send my parts to get gold


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

fam placing order for parts tomorrow at lunch hit me up with what you need asap my number is on facebook page


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up pimp how u been


wats GOOD bro been GOOD homie just getting ready for DENVER got a couple aditions to the club will get pics and post em up just been hella busy we are working on a club bike to raffle off to get our name out there nd try n get sum kids into the lowrider scene out here so its been pretty crazy how you doing


----------



## 55800

wat up thomas you find a top bar for the pixie yet??


----------



## lesstime

be here on weds day from what i was told then out to you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> yep we are ready just waiting o my parts but we are :h5:ready


That wats up


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> be here on weds day from what i was told then out to you


sounds good bro...


----------



## lesstime

i got you homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> wats GOOD bro been GOOD homie just getting ready for DENVER got a couple aditions to the club will get pics and post em up just been hella busy we are working on a club bike to raffle off to get our name out there nd try n get sum kids into the lowrider scene out here so its been pretty crazy how you doing


When ur show coming up that u r raffling it bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

ola amigos


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ola amigos


Sup pimp


----------



## Kiloz

Post up them photos of the bikes!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Kiloz said:


> Post up them photos of the bikes!


Soon brother everybody doing more to the bikes


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Look like good display on my dresser


----------



## Kiloz

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Soon brother everybody doing more to the bikes


Props to your crew for holding it down. Cant wait to see the bikes.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to see it ready


----------



## lesstime

shot's looking good too thanks


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> shot's looking good too thanks


thanx i was going to do chrome next week. but instead i might pick up something real nice for my build tomarrow:x:


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> thanx i was going to do chrome next week. but instead i might pick up something real nice for my build tomarrow:x:


baller


----------



## HOTSHOT956

cutting out my front fender pattern as we speak.by back in a few


----------



## lesstime

cool send me pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Kiloz said:


> Props to your crew for holding it down. Cant wait to see the bikes.


Thanks brother Ur words mean lot motivation to me n our members. I thank all my bro n sis for putting in work for the gt for doing what they do. We one big happy family that works together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Thomas Freddy hector Juan David ray Alex where r all u guys at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Thomas Freddy hector Juan David ray Alex where r all u guys at


N the rest of the members


----------



## lesstime

right here bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> right here bro


I'm surprise u haven't been posting any update on the bikes


----------



## lesstime

shhh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> shhh


If the price is right I'm opening my mouth lol jk


----------



## lesstime

lol go head i got something changing that you dont know about


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Thomas Freddy hector Juan David ray Alex where r all u guys at


was good g. i log in when i get stuck on some ideas so here i am stuck again with my front fender design


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If the price is right I'm opening my mouth lol jk


 i got 1 cent


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> lol


by any chance you got a extra seat pan laying around? 20"


----------



## lesstime

i can find one i think


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> i can find one i think


kool shoot me a number please.


----------



## lesstime

message sent via facebook


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ok kool let me check it out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Aww damn aww the good shows r in march n I work every Sunday  except Mesa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good g. i log in when i get stuck on some ideas so here i am stuck again with my front fender design


How ur bike going send me a pm of ur number


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Aww damn aww the good shows r in march n I work every Sunday  except Mesa


make that money


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Know some of u GOODTIMES wanted key chain my dad got them pm me


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How ur bike going send me a pm of ur number


bike is getting there. progress pics in a few in secret meeting room


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Know some of u GOODTIMES wanted key chain my dad got them pm me


what they cost?


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to get some things done my self


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Know some of u GOODTIMES wanted key chain my dad got them pm me


send me 4 asap


----------



## HOTSHOT956

how much work you need to finish?


----------



## lesstime

paint chrome gold engraving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody up


----------



## lesstime

yeah but you are not


----------



## HOTSHOT956

do we have a chapter close to feda fl ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah but you are not


I'm up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> do we have a chapter close to feda fl ?


I will have to ask a fl chapters


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I will have to ask a fl chapters


ok i pm flaco the rep for fl. just finish talking to a very good bike builder with high standards wanting to know more info on the fam. hope we can make it happen for the homie


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## HOTSHOT956

my new parts for angeles


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> ok i pm flaco the rep for fl. just finish talking to a very good bike builder with high standards wanting to know more info on the fam. hope we can make it happen for the homie


Cool have him pm I'll give the info


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


>


Lol I don't know why I had feeln u were ging to get them


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool have him pm I'll give the info


thats the problem he doesnt log in to often in here. pm your number g and a time so he can call you


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I don't know why I had feeln u were ging to get them


 you know me. i bust outta no where and strike. i even got the macthing steering wheel to top it off. now need some ingraveing and chrome and order my plaque.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat bike r u putting on those parts


----------



## HOTSHOT956

angeles. pm ur cell number so i can send you pics of the forks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I just text u


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUSTDEEZ said:


> :wave:


Wat up brother how u been


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUSTDEEZ said:


> :wave:


wat it dew danny:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Danny what it do


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup fam


Supp pinp


----------



## lesstime

mia 8th bday


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up brother how u been





HOTSHOT956 said:


> wat it dew danny:wave:





lesstime said:


> Danny what it do


chillin mayne. busy as shit. got too much shit going on down here.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUSTDEEZ said:


> chillin mayne. busy as shit. got too much shit going on down here.


Damn that suck r u going to make it to Mesa


----------



## lesstime

Danny I got more work for you


----------



## lesstime

Sup jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup jr


Just chilln n u


----------



## lesstime

Singing happy bday to mia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tell her happy bday


----------



## David Cervantes

HOTSHOT956 said:


>
















woooooooooooow clean :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::h5:


----------



## lesstime

She said thank you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> She said thank you


Wat u get her for bday


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> mia 8th bday



 happy bday:h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup my GT family 
GT UP!!!!


----------



## lesstime

She said thank you David and Jr she got a new bmx bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup my GT family
> GT UP!!!!


Wat up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> She said thank you David and Jr she got a new bmx bike


Lol another bike dammmn I bet u got ahit load of bikes at ur house


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gold is finish that was fast 0_o lol


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

she did ti 4 a GOOD CAUSE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

thank you david. like i had said before we need to get to your level asap.gt up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

happy bday mia all the way from your friends in south texas:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

JUSTDEEZ said:


> chillin mayne. busy as shit. got too much shit going on down here.


i told you ur luck would change.i remember when you got layed off and you was all mad. make that money mennnn:yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ways up gt. I'm glad to see people moving these pages quicker now. Let's get this train going n hit 2012 hard


----------



## lesstime

hope to have some updates in the next few days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hope to have some updates in the next few days


I'll have some up date pics tomorrow u know there no secret on my shit lol


----------



## lesstime

shit foo you know the rules lol i pt a little some some up on the facebook


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that suck r u going to make it to Mesa


nah. was about to buy my plane ticket, then had a change of plans. might try to hit cali or colorado later in the year. we'll see


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

JUSTDEEZ said:


> nah. was about to buy my plane ticket, then had a change of plans. might try to hit cali or colorado later in the year. we'll see


La super show is the show to go to bro it tight.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Some gold for pirate


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

More gold n more gold to come


----------



## lesstime

GT go hard


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning gt


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro we on way to pick up chico shop dawg


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup bro we on way to pick up chico shop dawg


Ur gettn another dog ?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> More gold n more gold to come



Looking good goodtimer gt up!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Looking good goodtimer gt up!!


Wat up Juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

New look for Mesa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

The og pirate bike frame that was built in 1993


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Og display board I still have


----------



## HOTSHOT956

looking good gtimers


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur gettn another dog ?


naw chico got his ears croped 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Og display board I still have


sick


----------



## lesstime

i need help what should the main color of last wish be need to know by wedsday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i need help what should the main color of last wish be need to know by wedsday


Which one of the billion bikes ur building is that lol


----------



## lesstime

billion 1  radical


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> billion 1  radical


Last wish sounds like a purple


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

N wat u doing up this late


----------



## lesstime

kinda what i was thinking


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> N wat u doing up this late


just got done working on bikes


----------



## lesstime

sup david i see you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> kinda what i was thinking


Do a lot of different color purple n one other color to make it stand out alot


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just got done working on bikes


It's a trip see u up at this time ur in bed like at 8 at my time lol I'm going to Reno r u going


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do a lot of different color purple n one other color to make it stand out alot


like 3-5 purples and 2 blues ???


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's a trip see u up at this time ur in bed like at 8 at my time lol I'm going to Reno r u going


when you going???


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's a trip see u up at this time ur in bed like at 8 at my time lol I'm going to Reno r u going


when i get down in the garage i get down lol no ****


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when you going???


Reno chapter having a big pic nic that all the chapter r going. I think in april


----------



## lesstime

yeah ill be there


----------



## lesstime

can you get pic on your number??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when i get down in the garage i get down lol no ****


Haha wat u workn on the radical


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> can you get pic on your number??


Yea I should be able to or send it to [email protected]


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> can you get pic on your number??





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Haha wat u workn on the radical


????/\


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah ill be there


I'll take pirate so u can see it in person


----------



## lesstime

pic coming


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Text me I'm about to get off


----------



## lesstime

radical might be ready by then if so it coming


----------



## lesstime

Off to garage


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where the gt brothers n sisters at


----------



## lesstime

am here just walked in from cleaning up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That cool that project starting to look good


----------



## lesstime

thanks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

sup juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan n Thomas


----------



## lesstime

eating dinner


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much thomas and p.j wats up with u guys


----------



## lesstime

JUan did you see the pic for the pedal car on the FB page?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah and wats that lol


----------



## lesstime

coil over


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much thomas and p.j wats up with u guys


Just chilln buying stuff for pirate bike


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilln buying stuff for pirate bike


baller


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> baller


Wat can I say I know how to save money in piggy bank lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yuuuuppppp


----------



## inked1987

Wat up gtimers!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Wat up gtimers!!


Wat up brother


----------



## lesstime

Yeeppp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yeeppp


Wat up yeeppp


----------



## lesstime

Ten PC nugget


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ten PC nugget


Tell me that just a snack n u waitn for 50 peace lol Step up bro u got to get our size


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt on top of this world


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:boink:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP HECTOR


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats good good timers?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm i miss seeing my babey like this


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats good good timers?


Wat up juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm i miss seeing my babey like this


Why u miss it wat u doing to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*GOODTIMERS MARCH 18 IS TRAFFIC SHOW LET US KNOW WHO IS GOING. LETS GET A GOOD LINE UP THERE. THIS IS A GOOD SHOW TO BE AT.. LETS DO THIS GOODTIMERS.. 
*
0]


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Why u miss it wat u doing to it


Its tooken apart getting readyy for traffic ventura county hitting har that show!  GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U guys are going to traffic I'm going to bust out tw pirate bike for that show . I was going to save it for Mesa but nahh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahah thats wassup p.j and pist a puc of lil shit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol u seen the lil shit before


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lil shit


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo yeah anf have u done anything to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Na nothing that bike just to get extra wrist ban when we go to shows


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning


----------



## 55800

That trike is sik pj


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> That trike is sik pj


Thank u brother how u been


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup my gt family!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup my gt family!!!


Wat up


----------



## lesstime

Crazy day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Y wat happen


----------



## lesstime

fools I work with don't do what they post to do and it always ok if irs them but if it was me I get written up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> fools I work with don't do what they post to do and it always ok if irs them but if it was me I get written up


U KNOW WHAT THEY DO TO SNITHCES HANDLE..LOL.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up


Nm just here chillen 
Whats up with u?


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## lesstime

off to the garage if you need me you got my number


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> off to the garage if you need me you got my number


I do hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nm just here chillen
> Whats up with u?


Nada just here at work chilln n relaxn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol after 4 years being on Layitlow n fb they finathetis job told me to stay off of it. Lol only if they knew I go on my iPod


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

sup juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sup gtimer


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats supp gt family aats good who is going to traffic?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup


Sup pimp any word on the parts


----------



## lesstime

should be here tomorrow tracking number says  then out to you friday  did you want me to make the other thing we talk about ? i can do it tomorrow night and send with the parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool I can't wait to u send me all those custom parts with chrome n gold engraving. Lol


----------



## lesstime

you know how we do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you know how we do it


Yup I'm going for boty


----------



## lesstime

and youll get it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> and youll get it


 Hope so with all those china parts I'm gettn lol


----------



## lesstime

lol hahahahaaaa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LA SUPER SHOW PRE REG LET'S START SENDIND ThEM IN 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ia-tour-los-angeles-super-custom-carshow.html


----------



## David Cervantes

Getting the last things for the bike. Getting ready for that mesa show.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn that look tight I can't wait to see those pump on ur bike


----------



## lesstime

looks sick bro


----------



## HOTSHOT956

looking good david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WAts up hector


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew g. cant wait to get my parts:naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> wat it dew g. cant wait to get my parts:naughty:


Haha I know how u feel I got a 1 week deadline to geth this bike together . How ur chapter going


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Haha I know how u feel I got a 1 week deadline to geth this bike together . How ur chapter going


yea there off to the ingraver and chromer hopefully tomorrow and we doing great. just on the low adding alot of stuff to the rides then we attack at the shows


----------



## lesstime

Jr and shots pics on facebook for both of you and other fam there's a pics for yall also


----------



## HOTSHOT956

early christmas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol that'sy bday present for next week lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Post those pics in here my other topic so people know we buildn not relaxn


----------



## lesstime

what pic??


----------



## Wicked95

Special Invite to the Goodtimes Bike Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## lesstime

wish i can make it best of luck to all that get to go and take lots of pic's hope its a good turn out for the little ones


----------



## 55800

thanks for the pixie less


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks for the pixie less


anytime bro thank you did you see the pic i did today on facebook


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what pic??


Of my parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wicked95 said:


> Special Invite to the Goodtimes Bike Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


Errrrr I want to go


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Of my parts


naw let them stress 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Errrrr I want to go


call in sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol I'm thinkn about it but I don't want to take one bike I want to take both


----------



## lesstime

pay for overnight am shipping and you can with all new parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How much would that be. I don't think it will make it to Sunday


----------



## lesstime

like 75 bucks and you will have sat morning


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol I think I can I just wait for next weekn


----------



## lesstime

lol it was a thought


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol na it's fine I'll just work n make money. It's a bitch looking for those rim trim :/


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> anytime bro thank you did you see the pic i did today on facebook


Wich pic bro?


----------



## lesstime

anyof the ones of parts i made or the cads


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning my GT family wats good for friday


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I'm thinkn about it but I don't want to take one bike I want to take both


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up hector


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good g. just finished makeing more deals on more faced parts. got two more parts today for angeles


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Post some pics


----------



## HOTSHOT956

on fb only. cant show my weapon just yet.plus its fun when they follow us takeing notes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yup but I don't like to hide things I like to show we r building  but I'll check it on fb


----------



## HOTSHOT956

i get you but they can see what weve been up to at the battle grounds. ill post pics after it all done:h5:


----------



## lesstime

shots i need your address


----------



## lesstime

text it to me


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ok text sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Finish gettn the rest of my parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Mesa getting closer by the day. :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Finish gettn the rest of my parts


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Mesa getting closer by the day. :wave:


Hell yea I can't wait. But I haven't got my letter yet frm the show


----------



## lesstime

whats good fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

chilling waiting for dinner


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

G morning GT


----------



## lesstime

What's going on


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: HI less & all the rest of goodtimes this is what is going on my side  !!!!


----------



## lesstime

DAMN	Jeff that's sick how you been


----------



## D-ice69

i,m doing great puting on the side that my bank acount is back down to 001,0 i,ll have to restart puting money on the side for my trip to vegas and maybe other show too but this time whit my bike !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

& THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good mworning gt family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What's going on


I'm just here at work chilln wat up with u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 449338
> :wave: HI less & all the rest of goodtimes this is what is going on my side  !!!!


Those r tight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good mworning gt family


Wat up Juan


----------



## lesstime

talking to cutter


----------



## lesstime

ill be back later off to get a bit to eat then the cutters get 99% done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan


Nm just here chillen u going to traffic?


----------



## inked1987

Sup g timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nm just here chillen u going to traffic?


YES SIR IM TAKING GT EDITION N PIRATE R U


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Sup g timers


WATS UP HOW U BEEN


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YES SIR IM TAKING GT EDITION N PIRATE R U


Yeah im going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat crackn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat crackn


cut clean weld cut clean weld sand sand sand GT ON TOP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol ur a foo. Hey do tey sell that thin twisted already or do I have to bend it


----------



## lesstime

all hand why whats up got a new idea?????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yes sir I do lol But first that tv


----------



## lesstime

text me the idea i have the rod here burning holes in my head


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This ain't fb lol


----------



## lesstime

lol i thought i show am doing something lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Don't be scared throw out here


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup good times family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up


----------



## lesstime

hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Can I It post up lol


----------



## lesstime

naw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pplease


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm Jp


----------



## lesstime

lol naw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I hate secrets


----------



## lesstime

lol you seen it so its not one lol 
all i got to say in person this thing is crazy so many diffrent things going on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I got an ideal but I'm doing it first lol u want me to tell u


----------



## lesstime

if you want to do it 1st let get on it man i got the stuff here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm going to hit up justdeez


----------



## lesstime

nice when you going to get it done???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Soon I hope


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This going to be long week  I want to hit a car show


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This going to be long month  I want to hit a car show


X2.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bikes puttn in work this weekn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## HOTSHOT956

congrats gtimers:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning gt family whats good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just chilln with my daughter n u


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just bought some display stuff for the pirate bike n u


----------



## lesstime

Watching Monica try on dress's :boink


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Watching Monica try on dress's :boink


Hmmm no wonder why u haven't been on


----------



## lesstime

good morning fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning Gt


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats up GT fam


----------



## lesstime

chillin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol can we all stop sayn wat up n start talking n blowing up this topic with pics


----------



## 55800

wat up.....haha hows everyone doing on there builds


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> wat up.....haha hows everyone doing on there builds


Wat good brother my build almost done on the pirate I'll post pics by Friday how the co bike club


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat good brother my build almost done on the pirate I'll post pics by Friday how the co bike club


tight tight things are GOOD here just getting things situated trying to have everyone bust out for DENVER looks like we will have a nice line up will try and get pics of everyones builds..hopefully drop off my pedal car to my homie for him to build the suspension tomarrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That what's up bro if u can post up some pics. N I'm going to try n make it the gt brother said he will take me to Denver. I hope I have gt n pirate out there


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Who ever going to Mesa we are meeting up at motel 6 at 5 pm on Friday march 30 so let's get ready gt


----------



## lesstime

sup fam sorry i have not been on much been super busy with work /side work /getting parts for town car /and getting ready for monica grad party,who going to come up for the party?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'll go if that can be car to drive round to check out Idaho lol wen is it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

All chapters including bikes will meet at the Mesa Motel 6 at 5pm Friday March 30th. It's about 4 miles from the show. We will caravan to the show together for roll in. Roll in is from 7pm till 10pm.*GT 100%


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> All chapters including bikes will meet at the Mesa Motel 6 at 5pm Friday March 30th. It's about 4 miles from the show. We will caravan to the show together for roll in. Roll in is from 7pm till 10pm.*GT 100%




do u have any info on the hotel everyone is staying???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> do u have any info on the hotel everyone is staying???


Did they give u the info ?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

parts shipped to thomas for some blig blig


----------



## lesstime

Welding mirror brackets to day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need a welding machine


----------



## HOTSHOT956

x2 i had one almost new and lost it idk how:twak:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

going to cut out my fenders tonite.but this time from raw metal.whatever you do dont try to weld galvenized metal.that shit kills you.had me going crazy for a min


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol why wat does it do to u


----------



## lesstime

whats good homies 

galvy has a coating on it if you try to weld it it put out some nasty gas and it jacks you up i member the 1st time and last time i used it never again


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Did they give u the info ?


:yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

and something for the car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

`


lesstime said:


> View attachment 452354
> 
> and something for the car
> View attachment 452355


I LIKE THAT LIL BIKE ITS TIGHT.


----------



## lesstime

Thanka bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT up


----------



## lesstime

payment sent for engraving


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

The bike i coming out good thoma gt up


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro I got a order going in Monday if any one needs anything I might be able to get it to youbefore mesa no promises though


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Thanks bro I got a order going in Monday if any one needs anything I might be able to get it to youbefore mesa no promises though


NO RIM TRIMES YET .. ??


----------



## lesstime

Nope I get some but they cost 3x the price I told you


----------



## inked1987

Wats up g-timers!!


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 452354
> 
> and something for the car
> View attachment 452355


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Nope I get some but they cost 3x the price I told you


Damn for real. I guess I got to go custom


----------



## lesstime

That would look better


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup my gt family


----------



## lesstime

Ink


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Ink


WUZ UP WHAT AE U GETTING????


----------



## David Cervantes

Ready to Roll


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam back to work tomorrow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> Ready to Roll


Is that 3 registrations?


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Is that 3 registrations?


No only 2


----------



## David Cervantes

Got everything to start building it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

IM READY FOR MESA... N THE DAVID THE TRIKE LOOK TIGHT I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW ADD ON


----------



## lesstime

Looking good fam


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: whats up GT homies?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave: whats up GT homies?


Wat up bro


----------



## lesstime

sup matt 

and fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup matt
> 
> and fam


Wat up u going to miss Out in Mesa


----------



## lesstime

i know man :'( i really wanted to go but things happen and they rappen for a reson next year we will be there and we will be in vegas this year along with ether CO or Woodland so that make me kinda happy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm going to try hit up north . But hopefully I still have that ride to c0 to. How far Colorado from u


----------



## lesstime

about 12 hours i think


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U should come to la super show


----------



## lesstime

ill need that money for vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

By the time Vegas come ur lady have a good job n u can use her money lmao


----------



## lesstime

whos money you think we using now lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol the taxes


----------



## lesstime

shit thats gone


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up bro





lesstime said:


> sup matt
> 
> and fam


Been good, though my ride ran into some auto problems so im looking for a new ride to mesa. How about you homies?


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up famiia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

how the trike david?? post some pics on fb


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> how the trike david?? post some pics on fb


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## lesstime

david you crack me up man with the faces lol hahahah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Been good, though my ride ran into some auto problems so im looking for a new ride to mesa. How about you homies?


Damn I hope u get a ride brother. N I'm doing good I'm just finishing lil things here n there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

Snow today 70by Friday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That tight u guys have snow


----------



## HOTSHOT956

looking real good fam:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Snow sucks


----------



## HOTSHOT956

got my tires yesterday thomas.forgot to tell u.i didnt want to look at them high dollar tires lol


----------



## lesstime

Glad they made it


----------



## HOTSHOT956

now hopeing my shit dont get lost.how can we track it?


----------



## lesstime

Idk what he say


----------



## HOTSHOT956

to call 1800 number.


----------



## lesstime

Get your money back til they show up fool playing too many games


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat part r u waitn for


----------



## 55800

wat up anyone have any whrome knock offs ?i need 2


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> Get your money back til they show up fool playing too many games


foreal getting tired of hearing the same shit and never see parts come in


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat part r u waitn for


all my faced parts. its been almost 2 weeks since i payed him. now he "shipped" them and some how they're lost.we cant track them with the number he give me.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

orangecrush719 said:


> wat up anyone have any whrome knock offs ?i need 2


was good gtimer


----------



## 55800

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good gtimer


wats up bro how you doin


----------



## HOTSHOT956

not to good right now. slowed down my build which makes me not happy


----------



## lesstime

dont worry it only been a day sent went out lets see next week if they show up if not then we will need to do something


----------



## lesstime

am off to hospital olivia's having brething problems


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am off to hospital olivia's having brething problems


HOPE SHE GETTS BETTER.


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Thanks bro


How she doing


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> am off to hospital olivia's having brething problems



I HOPE SHE GETS BETTER. HAVE FAITH .


----------



## lesstime

Thanksfam she sleeping right now


----------



## lesstime

where you at fam 
olivia going to be in the hospal for a few days "DR'S" cant fig out what wrong with her  keeping my head up and making her smile with pics of her bothers and sister


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> where you at fam
> olivia going to be in the hospal for a few days "DR'S" cant fig out what wrong with her  keeping my head up and making her smile with pics of her bothers and sister


I KNOW IS Hard and to see theme like that makes it worse. but have faith be strong for your wife and kids. is easy to give advises but i know the felling. if anything we are hear we are family hope she get better and our prayers to ur famliy.


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How ur girl doing


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## lesstime

We home she lots better but got to take some meds for the next few Weeks thanks for all your prayers fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Heyy gt fam 
Im gonna get my fenders back tommorow from the painter post up pics when they monted ob the bike 
Gt up


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Heyy gt fam
> Im gonna get my fenders back tommorow from the painter post up pics when they monted ob the bike
> Gt up


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Can't wait to see Juan


----------



## luckcharm818

hey whats up good timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Making my monthly round's. 

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

Opps woke up late


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My sisters bike painted and te asemble starts now


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Her custom fenders


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam bam. wanna congrad freddy our vp and his fam. they got a new baby girl today. :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

looking good reyes:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> looking good reyes:thumbsup:


Thanks hotshots


----------



## lesstime

Congrats Freddy and mama,Reyes looking sick


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Her custom fenders


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Try 
Am moving I'll get on as much a I can


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Off to hang shelfs


----------



## Kiloz

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Her custom fenders


:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

HEAR WE GO AGAIN READY FOR THE SHOW IN MESA AZ


----------



## lesstime

Drive safe bro


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Drive safe bro


THANKS. HOWS YOUR LITTLE GIRL DOING HOPE SHES DOING BETTER.


----------



## lesstime

Yeah bro she home now on some meds but doing better


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> HEAR WE GO AGAIN READY FOR THE SHOW IN MESA AZ


Damn I can't wait for az to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yeah bro she home now on some meds but doing better


That good brother. Wat cause the breathing problems :/ does she have asma


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Her custom fenders


Bike looks tight brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats Freddy on ur lil girl


----------



## lesstime

That's part of it she also has walking pneumonia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn that sucks bro.  how u been


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!!!! 
hopefully i get my fenders for shure tomorrow ill post pics of it tommorow


----------



## lesstime

Morning everyone


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> HEAR WE GO AGAIN READY FOR THE SHOW IN MESA AZ


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

good morning good times family wats good :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

hey hey hey


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

wassup thomas wats craking brother how the radical coming?? :boink:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Chilln n u


----------



## lesstime

Going to bed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Loading trailer to take another load of bikes from back yard to new house


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn foo sell then all n build one bad ass bike or car


----------



## lesstime

Little by little they are going lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

X2:yes:


----------



## lesstime

Shot text sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Little by little they are going lol


U have anything custom u tryn to get rid of ????


----------



## HOTSHOT956

text sent back.


----------



## lesstime

Not really


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


:wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

wat it dew pj:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just here at wrk wat up with u


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat u laughn at


----------



## HOTSHOT956

his trying to get me to ship my cylinders to him:roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

If u going to sell them just sell them to me lol jk


----------



## lesstime

I got all your faced parts if you want them back I need them cyd


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lol and i got all your 12" build pics


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If u going to sell them just sell them to me lol jk


first $1,000 gets them no shipping local pick up only


----------



## lesstime

At this point the 12inch is garbage


----------



## HOTSHOT956

is that so?:scrutinize: then sale it to me the way it is :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime

5K


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy: that's cheap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm still waitn on a price for that 12inch bike with twight light parts .. 350.oo


----------



## lesstime

I need 5k asap


----------



## HOTSHOT956

so do i:werd:


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U should take my 350 u got to many proecj


----------



## lesstime

Lol I might have too


----------



## HOTSHOT956

i know how u feel. moveing takes alot of cash


----------



## lesstime

Naw trying to come up with down to buy it it only 69990.00


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ask the bank for a loan. fuckers love houses and land


----------



## lesstime

They don't love me


----------



## HOTSHOT956

me nather i told those fuckers i needed cash to gamble in vegas and they said no:happysad:


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

no but foreal men u should try it.right now no body is buying houses.they repo and move in the an apartment and threw the middle finger to uncle sam :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol I might have too


I'm Ready wen ur ready


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

heyy GT family who ever is gonna go to mesa have a safe trip and represent GT to the fullest 
GT UP!!!!!!
"ONE TEAM ONE DREAM"


----------



## lesstime

sup fam    am super hyped right now pics tonight


----------



## HOTSHOT956

yea i can tell lol


----------



## lesstime

Ha ha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Chilln I got 400 shirts to get ready for Mesa n u


----------



## lesstime

send me some


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hit up my dad


----------



## lesstime

ok i did


----------



## lesstime




----------



## HOTSHOT956

nice


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

ugh what a day


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT UP!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT


----------



## David Cervantes

GETTING READY TO HIT THE SHOW LAST MINUTE STUFF AND THEN WE HIT THE ROAD. EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE DRIVE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> GETTING READY TO HIT THE SHOW LAST MINUTE STUFF AND THEN WE HIT THE ROAD. EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE DRIVE.


Have safe drive brother. See u guys tomorow


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Have safe drive brother. See u guys tomorow



YOU GUYS TO. DRIVE SAFE.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

damm i really wish i could of atleast gone and help u guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> damm i really wish i could of atleast gone and help u guys


Let's roll I'm pretty sure we can get u a bike pre reg


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> GETTING READY TO HIT THE SHOW LAST MINUTE STUFF AND THEN WE HIT THE ROAD. EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE DRIVE.


have a safe trip gtimers:angel:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let's roll I'm pretty sure we can get u a bike pre reg


to late my boy low cash :\


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Good luck to you homies, have a safe trip. :wave:


----------



## lesstime

What's good fam, and viewers


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas wats craking bro


----------



## lesstime

Cleaning bikes and getting them ready for shows and then I need to go mess with the Chevy parts to see what am taking to swap meet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

We took 5 bikes. 2 east la 2 ventura 1 yuma


----------



## lesstime

Nice good luck fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

rep GT to the fullest 
have fun


----------



## lesstime

????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## David Cervantes

Brought 2 2and place. Not satisfied rrrrrrr.


----------



## lesstime

wth how congrats though


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> Brought 2 2and place. Not satisfied rrrrrrr.


What thats still good tho


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> Brought 2 2and place. Not satisfied rrrrrrr.


What Trike beat you're green one..?


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> What Trike beat you're green one..?



the one from santana


----------



## lesstime

dont worrie bro its still early in the year


----------



## David Cervantes

GOT HOME SAFE. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE DRIVE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HELPED ME OUT AT THE SHOW.


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> GOT HOME SAFE. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE DRIVE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HELPED ME OUT AT THE SHOW.


looking reall good bro glad you made it back safe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

We took 5 bikes and 4 place yuma took 2nd place. ventura 2nd and 2nd and me 1st


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> We took 5 bikes and 4 place yuma took 2nd place. ventura 2nd and 2nd and me 1st


GT UP


----------



## lesstime

now post pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> GOT HOME SAFE. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE DRIVE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HELPED ME OUT AT THE SHOW.


im glad u guys made it safe. n congrats to u and ur family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> now post pics


Im not home yet im still on the road


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Next stop denver


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next stop denver


pick me up on the way even if you have to take a 10 hour detour


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> pick me up on the way even if you have to take a 10 hour detour


I thought u were going


----------



## lesstime

just trying to save gas money lol ill be there one way or the other


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tell monica u need to be there or they.kickn u out lol


----------



## lesstime

She down to go


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next stop denver


Have they set the date for Denver..?


----------



## lesstime

I have not seen one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Whens denver???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> GOT HOME SAFE. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE DRIVE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HELPED ME OUT AT THE SHOW.



nice line up fulltimers. congrats and good thing you guys got home safe and the bikes to.:h5:


----------



## lesstime

happy monday fam  on time this morning and boss went o the vegas loc. so he not buggin me  whats good with yall ??? every one lets starts getting ready next show coming fast


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Have they set the date for Denver..?


I don't know I been asking around


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

Sup boi how you doin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Doing good just relaxn n tired from the weeken n u


----------



## lesstime

Ok at work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U think ur bike be done for Colorado


----------



## lesstime

Been working at getting it done for then


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat else u need


----------



## lesstime

Just paint and chrome done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Send it to curly let him do his thang


----------



## lesstime

Naw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## lesstime

message sent via facebook


----------



## Vm0m0

David Cervantes said:


> Brought 2 2and place. Not satisfied rrrrrrr.


wut up foo.so you tale me tony beat you whit a primer frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

Aye o


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Supp


----------



## lesstime

Chillin


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!


----------



## lesstime

O YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hows it going my GT family wats new with ur bikes?


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looking good thomas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan


----------



## lesstime

GT WHAT'S GOOD


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan


Nm p.j just got the fenders frm the painter and he fuked up on the color


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nm p.j just got the fenders frm the painter and he fuked up on the color


 add more patterns to them ???


----------



## David Cervantes

waw up fam :wave:


----------



## lesstime

how it going bro


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> how it going bro


not much just hear designing some fenders. i need help:banghead:


----------



## lesstime

you got my number dont be a stranger


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> you got my number dont be a stranger


would u b able to cut something for me


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

for sure bro you know am here for the fam


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> for sure bro you know am here for the fam


mp me the number were i could give u a call


----------



## lesstime

sent


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

hell yeah seen that BIG JOHN BLOODY MONEY GOODTIMES


----------



## HOTSHOT956

bam thats badass.mad props to bigjohn


----------



## lesstime

i got 3 drawn tonight ill do a few more at work tomorrow and send them to you when i get home  hope you like


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

morning fam whats good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

this guy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Huh


What's up bro, good finally got to meet u.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's up bro, good finally got to meet u.


It was good meeting u to brother .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

sup fam got everything to the swap meet hope i make some loot


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT


----------



## David Cervantes

My oldest son angel traded the cowboys for this frame.


----------



## lesstime

dude i want that escalade


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> dude i want that escalade


no is not for sale is my bondo table. lol


----------



## lesstime

ill trade you a work bench


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> My oldest son angel traded the cowboys for this frame.


U traded the the trike ?


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U traded the the trike ?


no. it has to much memories.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hope everybody have safe and good Easter


----------



## lesstime

x2


----------



## inked1987

Sup. Timers any got a 12in bike hit I might have a good deal u won't refuse!!


----------



## lesstime

Hit me up on Facebook or text me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Having a good time lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

The big hill we went down with the escalade


----------



## David Cervantes

It was a GOOD DAY with ALL OF MY GOOD TIMES FAMILY. HOPE EVERYONE had A good WEEKEND.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That wat up Ventura Gt up


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## David Cervantes

MY WIFE GOT A E-MAIL FROM MICKEY FROM LOWRIDER MAG. AND IT CAME TO BE A MISS UNDERSTANDING. FOR MY SCORES ON THE BIKES.
David,
 I would like to start off by thanking you for attending the Mesa Super Show. I have some news for you rearding your trikes. Entry #419 semi custom trike actually took first place in it's class. There was a mistake in the math totalling the score. I apologize for the mistake, but we will make it right for you. Not only that, it also was the 2nd place best trike of the show. There was no cash award for the 2nd or 3rd place best trike, but you did qualify for the Trike of the Year at the Las Vegas Super Show. I am having plaques mailed to you for both trikes as well as a 2nd place "Trike Best of Show" plaque. If you have any further questions feel free to email me with a phone number where you can be reached and I will call you. Again, I want to apologize for the mistake. Below are your scores for both of your bikes. Thank you for your support. Mickey


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> MY WIFE GOT A E-MAIL FROM MICKEY FROM LOWRIDER MAG. AND IT CAME TO BE A MISS UNDERSTANDING. FOR MY SCORES ON THE BIKES.
> David,
> I would like to start off by thanking you for attending the Mesa Super Show. I have some news for you rearding your trikes. Entry #419 semi custom trike actually took first place in it's class. There was a mistake in the math totalling the score. I apologize for the mistake, but we will make it right for you. Not only that, it also was the 2nd place best trike of the show. There was no cash award for the 2nd or 3rd place best trike, but you did qualify for the Trike of the Year at the Las Vegas Super Show. I am having plaques mailed to you for both trikes as well as a 2nd place "Trike Best of Show" plaque. If you have any further questions feel free to email me with a phone number where you can be reached and I will call you. Again, I want to apologize for the mistake. Below are your scores for both of your bikes. Thank you for your support. Mickey


That wat up David. Congrats David and ur family to. That mess up the mess up big time.


----------



## lesstime

thats whats up GT to the top 
congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Gt


----------



## oneofakind

Congrats David well deserved..I told you there's no way you should of gotten beat...


----------



## David Cervantes

THANKS EVERYONE IT MEANS ALLOT TO ME AND MY FAMILY :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Post pics GOODTIMER


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

:banghead: she wanted 16 to make it lower


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning family


----------



## lesstime

Pix week everyone post pix


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My sisters bike its almost done just need the pinstriping and leafing and it will be on its way 
GT up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

David Cervantes said:


> MY WIFE GOT A E-MAIL FROM MICKEY FROM LOWRIDER MAG. AND IT CAME TO BE A MISS UNDERSTANDING. FOR MY SCORES ON THE BIKES.
> David,
> I would like to start off by thanking you for attending the Mesa Super Show. I have some news for you rearding your trikes. Entry #419 semi custom trike actually took first place in it's class. There was a mistake in the math totalling the score. I apologize for the mistake, but we will make it right for you. Not only that, it also was the 2nd place best trike of the show. There was no cash award for the 2nd or 3rd place best trike, but you did qualify for the Trike of the Year at the Las Vegas Super Show. I am having plaques mailed to you for both trikes as well as a 2nd place "Trike Best of Show" plaque. If you have any further questions feel free to email me with a phone number where you can be reached and I will call you. Again, I want to apologize for the mistake. Below are your scores for both of your bikes. Thank you for your support. Mickey


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wen I get on lap top I'm blowing this up with pics


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This topic need to start moving


----------



## lesstime

I know we have more then 5 members that have comouters


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 463551
> 
> View attachment 463552
> 
> View attachment 463556


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

who's down to leave work /school and go mess with the bikes ME!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up everybody


----------



## lesstime

MORNING FAM


----------



## lesstime

Pix week post


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family thank god its almost friday


----------



## lesstime

Sup gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I will post pics tonight let me see if my mom brings the laptop


----------



## lesstime

Post more


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning gt fam wats good for the weekend


----------



## lesstime

Show tomorrow post to move and post to go get my car in sac so idk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

If u do go take pics and also post a pik of ur car


----------



## lesstime

I will and there a few of the car in the car topic this is the bike topic


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> .


 sik tat wher u get them key lanyard


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> sik tat wher u get them key lanyard


My dad sells the key chains let me know.


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My dad sells the key chains let me know.


how much are they a peice id like to order a few


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> how much are they a peice id like to order a few


5 dollars a key chain plus shipping


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


Wat up David


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning fam
GT TTMFT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning fam
> GT TTMFT!


Wat up Juan


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning fam
> GT TTMFT!


good morning when are u buying your paint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## 55800

MY 59 IMPALA


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 5 dollars a key chain plus shipping


cool ill take 5 of em ill get wit u on sending payment


----------



## 55800

my other 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> cool ill take 5 of em ill get wit u on sending payment


Cool let me know when ur ready to get them .


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> MY 59 IMPALA
> View attachment 465964
> 
> View attachment 465965
> 
> 
> View attachment 465963


:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## lesstime

What a weekend moving still have more


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

Had a good weekend


----------



## INKEDUP

WUZ UP GOODTIMES...FLEET PASSING THROUGH


----------



## lesstime

send that right up this way 


David Cervantes said:


> Had a good weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP GOODTIMES...FLEET PASSING THROUGH


Wat up stranger


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam.if anybody sees lesstime please tell him to call or text me. been trying to get ahold of him all weekend.hope his ok.


----------



## lesstime

Shot I was moving all weekend didn't have much phone time sorry what's up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

bro i was like wtf happen to this guy. glad your ok. im trying to pay you asap since like friday and never got an email from you.


----------



## lesstime

My bad man


----------



## HOTSHOT956

ok payment sent:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro I'll get on it along with you boys stuff and some other things this week


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> Thanks bro I'll get on it along with you boys stuff and some other things this week


ya his after me all weekend on status on his parts.


----------



## lesstime

Sorry I told him I was working on it and I'll let him know when I send


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

Working on getting garage set up to start some builds for some fam from TX and Ventura Co.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats good my GT family


----------



## lesstime

Sup juan


----------



## ABEL760

GT I.E. PUT IT DOWN IN INDIO YESTERDAY..... CONGRATS TO LIL ABEL GOT 2ND STREET, LIL DANIEL AND REY GOT 2ND AND 3RD IN MILD....


----------



## lesstime

Congrats to all yah fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Sup juan


Not much just got home


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ABEL760 said:


> GT I.E. PUT IT DOWN IN INDIO YESTERDAY..... CONGRATS TO LIL ABEL GOT 2ND STREET, LIL DANIEL AND REY GOT 2ND AND 3RD IN MILD....


Congrats GT FAM
GT UP!!!!


----------



## lesstime

Cool you doing anything new to the bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Cool you doing anything new to the bike


No not at the tine but in a couple of weeks ima repaint my fenders cause they fuked up with them :/


----------



## lesstime

What color


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> What color


Ill post a pic so u can see man they really got me disapointed cause they said there 1 of the best in ventura


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

See the difrence?? Lol


----------



## lesstime

Damn that suck they redoing it or you got someone else


----------



## lesstime

Oh damn yeah


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Damn that suck they redoing it or you got someone else


Hopefully the same guy who did my frame


----------



## lesstime

Oh cool you going to paint the while bike or just the fenders


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Oh cool you going to paint the while bike or just the fenders


Just the fenders but if u wanna pay for me then both lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol I'll pay for your paint if you pay for my engraving and chrome bill


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Lol I'll pay for your paint if you pay for my engraving and chrome bill


Ha! Sound like a deal(not) lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Lol


So wats good with my parts lol my b-day is coming up???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Weres the rest of the Family,


----------



## lesstime

Price goes up on bdays lol Idk where they at


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Shit then nvm and idk were they at nither i dnt see them on my bike lol jk


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats good with ur bike???


----------



## lesstime

On my bike trying to fig out what way I want to go on the parts og or face or both ????


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah i seen it on fb and wats good ob the rad?


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats up with the rad?


----------



## lesstime

Pushed under the carpet for now


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol why is that


----------



## lesstime

Have to save money


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo hows ur new place?


----------



## lesstime

ok kinda suck garage is smaller  have to make room be fore i can get going on stuff and i still have to make room for the town car once i get it here


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo make it bigger lol orvuse the back yard


----------



## lesstime

lol hahaha


----------



## David Cervantes

was up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup david


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm page 2 in jist a couple hours


----------



## lesstime

what you talking bout


----------



## lesstime

what you talking bout


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

We got 2 pages of post lol


----------



## lesstime

oh lol nice


----------



## jojo67

ABEL760 said:


> GT I.E. PUT IT DOWN IN INDIO YESTERDAY..... CONGRATS TO LIL ABEL GOT 2ND STREET, LIL DANIEL AND REY GOT 2ND AND 3RD IN MILD....



CONGRATS TO THE BOYS, BUT RAY TOOK FIRST LOKO!!! :thumbsup: ~~~GT LOKOS~~~

LIL ABEL 2ND PLACE












LIL DANIEL 3RD PLACE










RAY 1ST PLACE


----------



## jojo67

GOODTIMES PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE INDIO SHOW!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

jojo67 said:


> GOODTIMES PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE INDIO SHOW!!!


Congrats!! U looking good out there


----------



## lesstime

looking good


jojo67 said:


> CONGRATS TO THE BOYS, BUT RAY TOOK FIRST LOKO!!! :thumbsup: ~~~GT LOKOS~~~
> 
> LIL ABEL 2ND PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL DANIEL 3RD PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAY 1ST PLACE


----------



## HOTSHOT956

jojo67 said:


> CONGRATS TO THE BOYS, BUT RAY TOOK FIRST LOKO!!! :thumbsup: ~~~GT LOKOS~~~
> 
> LIL ABEL 2ND PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL DANIEL 3RD PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAY 1ST PLACE


congrats fulltimers:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Where us at fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt. congrats ie on the wins u guys looking good out there


----------



## lesstime

Sup jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup jr


Just chilln wat up with u


----------



## lesstime

Here at work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's cool how ur new pad


----------



## HOTSHOT956

gt ttt:wave: still doing homework on posting pics.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's cool how ur new pad


----------



## lesstime

Ok when you coming up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT family


----------



## lesstime

sup i need to get in the garage but its cold


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Get a jacket on lol


----------



## lesstime

i dont have one traded it for bike parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i dont have one traded it for bike parts


U traded a jacket for bike parts -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> gt ttt:wave: still doing homework on posting pics.


Just start a photbucket account it's easy like that


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Im just waiting on just d to reply back the money been sent already n I'll send u that cads


----------



## lesstime

just pm him and tell him to send them to me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Do u have his number. ??? Hmu I lost his number


----------



## lesstime

I have him on my fb I sent him message to hit you up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I don't have a fb right now lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol gees


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol gees


Facebook is burn lol I need to get rid of it ASAP lol


----------



## lesstime

got what i need JR thanks Danny  

GT coming hard 
Green invy coming hard
Angel coming hard 
Lastwish coming hard
who else  GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> got what i need JR thanks Danny
> 
> GT coming hard
> Green invy coming hard
> Angel coming hard
> Lastwish coming hard
> who else  GT UP


I don't think I want to bust out gt to Vegas what do u think. I know there going to be a lot of bad ass semi


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> got what i need JR thanks Danny
> 
> GT coming hard
> Green invy coming hard
> Angel coming hard
> Lastwish coming hard
> who else  GT UP


Get at me with a price after


----------



## lesstime

Co then vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Co then vegas


I don't think co going to happen they posted a flier with out the co on it. But I could be wrong. And gettn kinda late to throw it to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sara aka wife -e made this video in az


----------



## lesstime

Goodvid you will go don't trip


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sara aka wife -e made this video in az


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where all the gt at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

View attachment 467274
View attachment 467275


----------



## lesstime

Sup GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> View attachment 467274
> View attachment 467275


dam thats clean:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Sup shots


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup shots


Wat up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> dam thats clean:thumbsup:


Wat up


----------



## lesstime

Waiting for work to end so I can play with bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn today my day off I wanted to clean up gt n ride it at the beach. But my dad made me knock down the whole bathroom.


----------



## lesstime

Lol ask him if he got my email


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ask who ????


----------



## lesstime

Dad


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Dad


When he gets home I'll hmu


----------



## lesstime

Ok cool


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT FAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up juan


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sup


----------



## lesstime

chillin showing monica how to take her bike apart


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> chillin showing monica how to take her bike apart


Haha that sounds funny but cool ...


----------



## lesstime

lol i know huh all the bikes i have and worked on and she still not sure lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's cool. That the way to do it


----------



## lesstime

whats GOOD fam


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> Sup shots


wat it dew g. hows my parts comeing along? or your takeing a break:cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up


wat it dew g. just here waiting for a guy (aka buy alot of bikes guy) to start on my parts :happysad: how your rides doing?


----------



## lesstime

Lol you will see pix on Sunday


----------



## HOTSHOT956

kool ill be waiting


----------



## lesstime

You buy paera going out Monday also let him know my phone messing up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Checking in . Where the gt is to quiet in here


----------



## lesstime

Been busy talking to Reno GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Been busy talking to Reno GT


When u gettn ur Lincoln


----------



## lesstime

Idk yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Idk yet


Lol that just sucks buying a car n u can't even see it yet. Make sure who Evers has it. Turns it on. N hits the switch a lil so the battery don't mess up by sitting there


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT UP!!


----------



## lesstime

Fam go look at GT car on Facebook


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Why did they do that shit


----------



## lesstime

Haters


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Haters


Wat happen


----------



## ABEL760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up gt. congrats ie on the wins u guys looking good out there


WE REPPIN FOR THE GT ALLDAY MONDAY THRU SUNDAY..GT UP FELLAS...:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ABEL760 said:


> WE REPPIN FOR THE GT ALLDAY MONDAY THRU SUNDAY..GT UP FELLAS...:thumbsup:


Hell yeah all day everyday!!
GT UP!!


----------



## lesstime

24/7/365


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt wat all u guys doing


----------



## dee_5o5

The nicest bike and car club out there.....goodtimes....stoping by saying what up......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> The nicest bike and car club out there.....goodtimes....stoping by saying what up......


Wats up brother how u been


----------



## lesstime

sup main's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup main's


Wat up


----------



## lesstime

just trying to get everything in order


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just trying to get everything in order


I see I see. Man I really want these parts cut already I want to see how they look on gt


----------



## lesstime

ill have a number tomorrow for sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

For sure ... Let me know what's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pirate Treasure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT edition


----------



## dee_5o5

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wats up brother how u been


Been good bro.....trying to get the bikes ready for the show season.....your bikes are looking nice bro.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> Been good bro.....trying to get the bikes ready for the show season.....your bikes are looking nice bro.....


Thank u. What show are u hitting this year. How that radical coming out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT edition


up grades are started


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> was up familia :wave:


parts cad's are done cutting on tuesday


----------



## dee_5o5

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u. What show are u hitting this year. How that radical coming out


Bike coming along good....should of had it done by now but its taking longer than I thought.....shows pry some local shows want to try and hit up the denver show too....what about you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> Bike coming along good....should of had it done by now but its taking longer than I thought.....shows pry some local shows want to try and hit up the denver show too....what about you?


That's cool Im going to the Denver show to if it does happen r u going to go to Vegas ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> up grades are started


I just need to find someone that cheap n do clean ass seat with cut glass


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wasup GT family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wasup GT family


Wat up


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Supp no email yet


----------



## lesstime

Ugh I'll send agian


----------



## lesstime

Sent did you check your spam mail?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea I got it.


----------



## lesstime

Cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## lesstime

Making room to weld tomorrow morning


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

in garage hella nice out too cant wait to get my car here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> in garage hella nice out too cant wait to get my car here


When r u getting it


----------



## lesstime

?maybe tomorrow Idk its in Reno's hands when they have time ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ?maybe tomorrow Idk its in Reno's hands when they have time ?


TIGHT TIGHT POST PICS WHEN U GETTN IT GAS HOPPING IT.


----------



## lesstime

Lol haha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:drama:


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

^^sup^^


----------



## lesstime

Cutting metal and welding


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cutting metal and welding


That's cool I'm putting books away lol


----------



## lesstime

LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

Where everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-_-


----------



## lesstime

Hymn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tick tock tick tock cricket cricket


----------



## lesstime

Lol Reno on way post to be here in two hours


----------



## HOTSHOT956

waiting for updates


----------



## lesstime

Tonight


----------



## HOTSHOT956

i feel like going on a cruise. might polish up the wifeys bike and go cruiseing in the hood:nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> i feel like going on a cruise. might polish up the wifeys bike and go cruiseing in the hood:nicoderm:


It's nice weather today to I wanted to take gt for a ride at the beach


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's nice weather today to I wanted to take gt for a ride at the beach


that would be nice. man do i miss chilling in the beach.its been over 12 years i havent step foot on sand.if i was u i would go in a heart bit:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> that would be nice. man do i miss chilling in the beach.its been over 12 years i havent step foot on sand.if i was u i would go in a heart bit:thumbsup:


I want to go but I have to work got to save money gt gettn better look to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's so quiete in here


----------



## lesstime

Boooom lol got loud lol haha what's good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hey what's up juan n Thomas. Lol


----------



## lesstime

just camme in the house from the garage working on hectors parts starting davids tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just camme in the house from the garage working on hectors parts starting davids tomorrow


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## lesstime

one on fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> one on fb


Add me back on tere


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup p.j and not much man just chillen and when u gonna do mines jk lol as i said my b-day is coming up  lol


----------



## lesstime

monica already added you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup p.j and not much man just chillen and when u gonna do mines jk lol as i said my b-day is coming up  lol


What crackn are u going this Saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> monica already added you


 I don't see self on there


----------



## lesstime

jr,hector and david already paid ,cash gets me moving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh


----------



## lesstime

Talking to juan


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's so quiete in here


bcs we moveing on progress behind shop doors :thumbsup: gt up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> just camme in the house from the garage working on hectors parts starting davids tomorrow


now thats what i like to hear:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> jr,hector and david already paid ,cash gets me moving


more to come we just starting:h5:


----------



## lesstime

Can't wait to get home and work on parts they coming out sick


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What crackn are u going this Saturday


Idk my fenders are still fucked up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> jr,hector and david already paid ,cash gets me moving


I will pay u but when im rich lol jk


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm parts looking real good


----------



## lesstime

Thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn missing out in action on fb


----------



## lesstime

Yes you are


----------



## lesstime

Email sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

When I have time I'll start a new fb


----------



## lesstime

What's good


----------



## HOTSHOT956

thats the only thing that sucks about my job. fb is blocked:tears:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hotshot956- Use it on ur phone


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hotshot956- Use it on ur phone


i cant. i got the cheapest phone there is on earth. i got it to put more money into the ride


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When I have time I'll start a new fb


i tryed adding you.but it said something about you havent request to join.i have no idea


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats good my GT family


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup lesstime


----------



## lesstime

Put a new window in town car now working on Davids parts and Hectors parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

And mines


----------



## lesstime

Sure send me some cash and I'll work on yours


----------



## ljlow82

here are some pics i took while back just wanted to share with yall goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ljlow82 said:


> here are some pics i took while back just wanted to share with yall goodtimers


What's up brother thanks for sharing that pic


----------



## lesstime

Nice pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Nice pic


I'm starting a new fb


----------



## lesstime

Cool find me and add


----------



## lesstime

And be sure to send that to night


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Add me on my new fb 

http://m.facebook.com/home.php?refs...ver&_rdr#!/profile.php?__user=100003623081122


----------



## lesstime

Done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## 55800

wats GOOD everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> wats GOOD everyone


Wat up brother how u been


----------



## lesstime

GT try


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt try wat ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Who ever going to old memoies This Saturday we are meeting up at arrys burger at 6:30 am n leaving at 7:00 am here is the address to arrys*

1015 West Whittier Boulevard
Montebello, CA 90640


----------



## lesstime

Oops ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thomas when the next Carshow out in Idaho that's big


----------



## lesstime

I think there's one next month then one the month after that are big I'll look in to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!! gtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> GT up!! gtimers


Wat up


----------



## lesstime

sup fellas


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> whats up GOOD TIMERS


Wat up pimp do u have a fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody that going to old memoies show do u guys for pedals I can borrow


----------



## lesstime

Morning GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT famiy


----------



## lesstime

Hows every one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Dojng good I found my pedals that mean both bikes going this weekn


----------



## lesstime

Sweet good luck have lots of pics for us


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sweet good luck have lots of pics for us


No pics u got to be there If u want to see the bikes


----------



## lesstime

Pay and I'll go


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Pay and I'll go


I'm ok


----------



## lesstime

,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ,


Not a baller like u


----------



## lesstime

I wish


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I wish


U have like 2o bikes 4 cars 10 kids n a house. Thats a baller right there


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U have like 2o bikes 4 cars 10 kids n a house. Thats a baller right there


LOL....


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol


----------



## lesstime

Messed up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Messed up


Wat up mess up


----------



## lesstime

Do what


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up brother how u been


i been GOOD bro jus tryin to get everything togeather for cinco how you doin G


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> i been GOOD bro jus tryin to get everything togeather for cinco how you doin G


I been good to g just tryn to push to get this stuff done for the gt bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Any gt down ????


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT UP ND LESS CRUIZE.TTMFT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT family who going to the bike cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAYS YUP JUAN.R U GUYS ROLLING.IF SO POST IT ON THE EVENT PAGE ON SHOWS AND EVENTS AND ON LOWRIDER BIKES


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup GT family who going to the bike cruise


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sup gt


----------



## lesstime

off to the garage for a full day of working on parts for fam


----------



## DVS

What's up Goodtimes, anyone talk to Fleetangel? How's that homie doing?


----------



## lesstime

Not to sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DVS said:


> What's up Goodtimes, anyone talk to Fleetangel? How's that homie doing?


I seen him today at the show he is doing good. He goes in here under inkup now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*$25 CAR ENTRY
***
*image hosting png*
Show's Just around the corner
Hit up the topic if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html
CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
STREET KINGZ COACHELLA VALLE CA
TOGETHER LA CA
BROWN SOCIETY AZ
​


----------



## DVS

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I seen him today at the show he is doing good. He goes in here under inkup now


Right on.


----------



## lesstime

DVS said:


> Right on.


how you been


----------



## lesstime




----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 472797


J

Looking real good


----------



## DVS

lesstime said:


> View attachment 472797


Murals look good. Are you bringing it back to Vegas this year.


----------



## lesstime

I'll be out this year yea them are not my murals just some I found on the net


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I'll be out this year yea them are not my murals just some I found on the net


Hurry up n get some murals


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Get them done they would look sick on ur bike


----------



## oneofakind

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Get them done they would look sick on ur bike


More points to....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

oneofakind said:


> More points to....


True


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

Looking good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where everybody at


----------



## lesstime

I just came in from garage


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looking good p.j who n who placed??


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## lesstime

Some bolts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Some bolts


Damn those are tight never seen those b4 -_- come on post some real pics of bikes not bolts lmao


----------



## lesstime

lmao lol







shouls be done by the 5th


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao lol
> View attachment 473637
> 
> shouls be done by the 5th


Damn my bikes is looking clean


----------



## lesstime

Yep very true


----------



## JohnDoe112

lesstime said:


> lmao lol
> View attachment 473637
> 
> shouls be done by the 5th


love the wheel trim..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT family wats good


----------



## lesstime

Wats good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much wats good with u


----------



## lesstime

Not much tapped two holes so some bolts will fit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## lesstime

Sup jay


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Not much tapped two holes so some bolts will fit


Sounds good lol hows the radical coming along


----------



## lesstime

super slow lol


----------



## lesstime

hows your super radical?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> hows your super radical?


Super SUPER!! Slow lol


----------



## lesstime

lol post pics of yours


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lol post pics of yours


Shit i dnt even have it lol but ill dowload some frm google and say its mine lol hold up……


----------



## lesstime

lol hahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Im almost done just let me fix some screws hahahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Look at my(not) radical thomas haha i wish! Lol


----------



## lesstime

you nuts bro lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its not done i still beed to get more stuff on it but its like wat ever lok jj


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its not done i still beed to get more stuff on it but its like wat ever lok jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its not done i still beed to get more stuff on it but its like wat ever lok jj


What are u smoking ???? Pass that shit to me lol I'm jk drugs r bad


----------



## lesstime

they very bad lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol na g this athlete cannot get into drugs....sports and buikding bikes are my drugs lol


----------



## lesstime

Drpepper is mine lol


----------



## lesstime

where david???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Drpepper is mine lol


U always drinking that


----------



## lesstime

Case a day


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm lol u should make a drpepper bike??? Lol


----------



## lesstime

Naw someone already tryed and didn't serve up to the name


----------



## 90rivimichael

Free show, free entrees to show car, bike, truck, motorcycle, awards, lowrider loto, raffle, food, bring out the familia have good time, thanks to ACA all sponsor for their help in making this possible and to city of Chandler


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Naw someone already tryed and didn't serve up to the name


Try it tho make a can of drpepper ad handlebar and dhit u feel me? Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT Bump


----------



## lesstime

Up in the air


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats sup p.j 
Wats sup thomas


----------



## lesstime

sup fam how things


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

They alrite wats u with u


----------



## lesstime

just here bored tolate to do anything post to be making the sub box for the towncar tomorrow hope to get that done lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Out of fiberglass???


----------



## lesstime

got to start with wood lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sup gt


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Chillin bored at home


----------



## lesstime

me too tired as hell


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hell yea I work all day Today watching tv lol


----------



## lesstime

fucker should be up here working on bikes ill pay you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I want to go up there I want to see if I pass my test first this Tuesday


----------



## lesstime

come up here and take the test


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Why my test date is almost here... N I got to let my job know a head of time


----------



## lesstime

well let me know we fly ur ass out and ya can stay in the GT ROOM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hey but I don't have a car to drive out there. N u drive ur car n Monica drive her car... I guess I'll drive te Lincoln


----------



## lesstime

we have 3 running cars so you can drive one of them


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> just here bored tolate to do anything post to be making the sub box for the towncar tomorrow hope to get that done lol


and my parts to:twak: or your still in vacation?:scrutinize:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP FER THE GT HOMIES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## lesstime

For two months


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HUH


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT UP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

Too Hector lol sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NADA JUST POSTED HERE AT WORK.. WHATS UP WITH U.. ILL SEND IT OUT WHAT I TOLD U I WAS GOING TO SEND OUT TOMOROW.. TODAY WAS KINDA BUSY DAY..


----------



## lesstime

Cool getting ready to work on Davids parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cool getting ready to work on Davids parts


THATS COOL. TODAY I GOT A HIGH ASS SCORE ON THE PRACTICE TEST. SO I HOPE NEXT WEEK I PASS FOR SURE. SO HOPEFULLY I MAKE IT OUT THERE TO IDAHO.


----------



## lesstime

Sweet congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gracias


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> Too Hector lol sup


:tears::buttkick:


----------



## lesstime

Lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

What's good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family wats on for today?


----------



## inked1987

Mario bike for sale!!


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up famila :wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> waz up famila :wave:


HEY HOMIE WUT U DOING SUNDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

So what show we all hitting this month


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup


Chilling with my lil girl n u


----------



## lesstime

Getting in bed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Getting in bed


Lazy ass


----------



## lesstime

GOOODTIMES whats good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Supp


----------



## lesstime

chilling for a min then to the garage to hopefully finsh david and hector parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thats cool did u send mines out ?


----------



## lesstime

Yeah I got tracking number at work mindme on Monday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

FOR SURE.. WHEN DO U THINK IT WILL BE HERE I WANT TO TRY GET IT DONE FOR VENTURA.


----------



## lesstime

I think Monday not sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

For sure.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Early morning bump with pain >_<


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn it's slow in here


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sup p.j how the pain????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sup p.j how the pain????


Terrible lol shit killing me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHATS YUP GUYS, SEE U ALL AT TRAFFIC


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol how did it happe tho?


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHATS YUP GUYS, SEE U ALL AT TRAFFIC


Hopefully see u there to homie if I can walk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup fam


Sup playa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol how did it happe tho?


Riding my
Bike


----------



## lesstime

working on everything then cleaned up homie post to build box tomorrow for town car in trade for some body work on a bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's cool u and ur trades lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'll trade u a pixie welded up n Og 3 wheeler kit to do my ?? Fiber glass n bracket lol


----------



## lesstime

and 40 bucks???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> and 40 bucks???


30 bucks


----------



## lesstime

40.00


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> 40.00


30.00


----------



## lesstime

Come on now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Come on now


Lol 30 n those tires n shipping ur parts


----------



## lesstime

what tires???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what tires???


The lr ones u wanted


----------



## lesstime

oh them ones homie wanted ok 30.00 ,LR tires cleaned,pixie,trike kit shipped all at same time for you mold and braket frady for paint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh them ones homie wanted ok 30.00 ,LR tires cleaned,pixie,trike kit shipped all at same time for you mold and braket frady for paint


Sounds good let me get better first


----------



## lesstime

clean them good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm going to see if baby momma help me send it out today


----------



## lesstime

Cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat u up to


----------



## lesstime

At work thinking of putting in my two Weeks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Why.... R u going to go to lrm in Woodson


----------



## lesstime

To much stress


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> To much stress


It ain't worth the stress if u stressing over wat I'm thinkn


----------



## lesstime

Yep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yep


Just wait to justdeez finish I know he will come out with something cleane


----------



## lesstime

Am not stressen over that this job sucks right now


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good fam.jr sorry i didnt call u last nite. come out of the lake like a burn hotdog.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> Am not stressen over that this job sucks right now


lol bro your getting payed to be on lil :twak: stressed out:buttkick:


----------



## lesstime

Am just waiting to be fired lmao


----------



## HOTSHOT956

no a days your wish could come true with this bad economy. :yessad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Am just waiting to be fired lmao


U should keep it. To u find something elsec


----------



## lesstime

F that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Alright baller


----------



## lesstime

I do better work when I wake up and can build bikes


----------



## HOTSHOT956

so how my parts doing? any updates for this past weekend?


----------



## lesstime

Coming out nice but no pics til done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wow


----------



## lesstime

Really


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Really


It ain't no one in here


----------



## lesstime

Sorry man I be busy doing parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sorry man I be busy doing parts


It's all good


----------



## lesstime

Where us at GT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> Sorry man I be busy doing parts


now thats what we like to hear:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Lmao


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family wats good for todayy


----------



## lesstime

Here at work again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning gt still in bed


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thomas-u at work and u on layitlow
p.j-u feeling better

GT up! :machinegun:


----------



## lesstime

And Facebook


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

D like a job like that lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: DONT WE ALL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> D like a job like that lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol no you dont


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat everybody doing this weekn


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Widow maker-hell yeah
Thomas-what why


----------



## mr.widow-maker

REPRESENTING WTH THE FAMILY AND HOMIEZ AT TRAFFIC.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat everybody doing this weekn


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Gonna fix ma fenders lol


----------



## lesstime

Dinah all parts and build rack for tc


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

How many pumps is ur tc


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> REPRESENTING WTH THE FAMILY AND HOMIEZ AT TRAFFIC.


That's cool I want to go


----------



## lesstime

one piston front and one for


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> one piston front and one for


2 piston to the front. N run all the battery's to the front. Just becarefull if ur frame no fully reinforce. Lincoln frames r known as weak frames


----------



## lesstime

Don't need two out here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Don't need two out here


Why don't u need 2 out there. Be a bully Show gt is untouchable


----------



## lesstime

Lmao lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yupp


----------



## lesstime

Ideas are flowing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ideas are flowing


Pics on fb


----------



## lesstime

I need a pixie 1st


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lesstime said:


> I need a pixie 1st


I got one.


----------



## lesstime

Me to just in la


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Me to just in la


I'll sell u one. People said I won't walk in 2 weeks so fuck be awhile to I ship the stuff out


----------



## lesstime

Come on man up lol jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'll try my best


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

P.j or thomas do u have a complete 12'???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> P.j or thomas do u have a complete 12'???


Na not me


----------



## lesstime

Yeah


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

How much will u let it go for???


----------



## lesstime

Call me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ight i will.....i aint spending more than $25 lol jk


----------



## lesstime

Damn lowballer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Supp gt


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

morning fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Supp Thomas n David


----------



## lesstime

What's good you walking yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What's good you walking yet


Hell na I wish lol I can stand up n move my leg a lil


----------



## lesstime

Damn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Damn


This shit sucks big time


----------



## lesstime

I know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I know


----------



## lesstime

David and Hectors parts are coming out sick


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SIT SHOTGUN AND HAVE SOME ONE DO THE LIFTING. I KOW YOUR GTIMERS WILL BE THERE TO UNLOAD AND SET YUP


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool I want to go


----------



## lesstime

Did I hear GT is doing big things no ****


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> SIT SHOTGUN AND HAVE SOME ONE DO THE LIFTING. I KOW YOUR GTIMERS WILL BE THERE TO UNLOAD AND SET YUP


I'm going to see wat I can Do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Did I hear GT is doing big things no ****


GT always doing big things. If we are not on the streets we r building. But when we are at the show we shinning


----------



## lesstime

Yeah boi


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## lesstime

Lmao what's good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


what up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yeah boi


....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> what up


Just bored out of my mind at work. :facepalm:
Hows everything going.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Just bored out of my mind at work. :facepalm:
> Hows everything going.


Going good. Just here at home in pain n tryn to make myself walk So I can make it to traffic. What up with how ur bike coming along


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT UP!! TTMFT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> GT UP!! TTMFT!!


Wat up pimp


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Going good. Just here at home in pain n tryn to make myself walk So I can make it to traffic. What up with how ur bike coming along


Keep trying to walk bro. And when you do don't stop walking. Broke my hip 5 years ago and sh't sucked.
I put everything on hold right now. I have car payments to pay like crazy. I have a bunch of parts already just need a frame.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up pimp


Nm hows the leg homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Keep trying to walk bro. And when you do don't stop walking. Broke my hip 5 years ago and sh't sucked.
> I put everything on hold right now. I have car payments to pay like crazy. I have a bunch of parts already just need a frame.


Yea they said I fuck up my ligament in my knee. What kinda frame u looking for


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nm hows the leg homie


Doing good. Lil pain u know but I'm taking baby steps


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea they said I fuck up my ligament in my knee. What kinda frame u looking for


No mames; That happend to me to but in my femur bone. Tore an acl something like that.
I would just put ice and have my leg levitated and the doctors gave me a sleeve to keep the swelling down.
I'm looking for a 16in frame.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> No mames; That happend to me to but in my femur bone. Tore an acl something like that.
> I would just put ice and have my leg levitated and the doctors gave me a sleeve to keep the swelling down.
> I'm looking for a 16in frame.


Lol damn foo are u stunt man. na I don't have 16inch only 20inch boys frame


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol damn foo are u stunt man. na I don't have 16inch only 20inch boys frame


Haha Not even that I was trying to skateboard. 
I had a 20in but It doesn't fit in my room so i'm going a little smaller.


----------



## lesstime

What kinda 16"?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

lesstime said:


> What kinda 16"?


Schwinn Sting Ray.


----------



## lesstime

How much you trying to spend


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

lesstime said:


> How much you trying to spend


Depends on the frame. If anything a little over 100


----------



## lesstime

Oh .


----------



## lesstime

Lunch sucked


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lunch was good For me


----------



## lesstime

Did you walk to it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Did you walk to it?


Yup I ran


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition n pirate treasure n my walker coming out to play this weekn


----------



## 55800

wat up homies ..paul u get my message on FB??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> wat up homies ..paul u get my message on FB??


Sorry brother I didn't know I had new message but I reply back to u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


that be a bad ass tattoo whats good this morning i didnt come in from garage til 1 am and up by 6 tonight have to do the same thing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> that be a bad ass tattoo whats good this morning i didnt come in from garage til 1 am and up by 6 tonight have to do the same thing


Hell yea be good tat ..... Gt up


----------



## lesstime

What's good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What's good


Just woke up. About to put gt together n clean it up wat up with u


----------



## lesstime

At lunch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> At lunch


Damn I haven't ate yet


----------



## lesstime

2Nd time today


----------



## lesstime

What you think


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It need flake


----------



## lesstime

Hows thia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What u doing


----------



## lesstime

Phone sucks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Oooo


----------



## lesstime

Can't wait til tonight painting a bikes or two


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Can't wait til tonight painting a bikes or two


Post pics


----------



## lesstime

Tonight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool that the color u r using tonight


----------



## lesstime

Maybe if I hurry up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Maybe if I hurry up


That's cool  Have u got the design yet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

T
T
M
F
T
!
!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> T
> T
> M
> F
> T
> !
> !


Supp Juan


----------



## INKEDUP

_GT_


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd yup GT. 2 1/2 DAYS TILL TRAFFIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd yup GT. 2 1/2 DAYS TILL TRAFFIC


That what up homie see u there. Dot for get to stop by n say up. U can't miss me I'm the handi cap guy lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> _GT_


4 life


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 4 life


...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up gt


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill be looking for that pimped out ranfla


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That what up homie see u there. Dot for get to stop by n say up. U can't miss me I'm the handi cap guy lol


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ill be looking for that pimped out ranfla


AND ILL BE WEARING MY GT TANK TOP...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ill be looking for that pimped out ranfla


Haha na I'll be on wheel chair maybe


----------



## lesstime

am tired


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ill be wearing a dickie button yup.Ttt


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Haha na I'll be on wheel chair maybe


----------



## lesstime

where ya at fam time to wake up and clean them white walls


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning
Thomas- wat do u use to clean the white walls???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning
> Thomas- wat do u use to clean the white walls???


S.0.s pads is the best


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning
> Thomas- wat do u use to clean the white walls???


S.0.s pads is the best


----------



## lesstime

s.o.s or toothpaste if i dont have any of that ajax;s

whats good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> s.o.s or toothpaste if i dont have any of that ajax;s
> 
> whats good


Lol are u for real tooth paste. 

Wat u up to I'm just here laying down relaxn


----------



## lesstime

yes am real whitins teeth ans it will whitin whitwalls  wishing noon was here already so i can go paint the frames and lay the patterns


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yes am real whitins teeth ans it will whitin whitwalls  wishing noon was here already so i can go paint the frames and lay the patterns


Are u painting that 12inch bike ???


----------



## lesstime

yes and a 20inch schwinn hope they come out good lmao lol hahahahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yes and a 20inch schwinn hope they come out good lmao lol hahahahahaha


Awwwww great  lol jk


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## lesstime

Lmao


----------



## inked1987

Square twisted birdcaged handle bars 
Square twisted birdcage steering wheel
Tripple square twisted sissy bar
Tripple square twisted forks 

All these parts are for a 20" n I wanna sell together not part out hit me up for pics 8304210601


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

inked1987 said:


> Square twisted birdcaged handle bars
> Square twisted birdcage steering wheel
> Tripple square twisted sissy bar
> Tripple square twisted forks
> 
> All these parts are for a 20" n I wanna sell together not part out hit me up for pics 8304210601


It be better u part it out bro


----------



## lesstime

What do I got to do to get a price


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What do I got to do to get a price


Bugg him


----------



## lesstime

I been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I been


Hey how much u think I can get for orange seat on gt


----------



## lesstime

Idk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats sup ma GT family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats sup ma GT family


Supp


----------



## lesstime

Cleaning bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cleaning bikes


Clean gt


----------



## lesstime

Am best  should have been doing this Weeks ago


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


What up David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Am best  should have been doing this Weeks ago


When that show tomorow or Sunday


----------



## lesstime

Tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How many bike ur taking


----------



## lesstime

Four wanted five but out of time still needs paint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's wat up u taking the Lincoln to


----------



## lesstime

paint ducked up there bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh


----------



## lesstime

Paint fucked up three bikes tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Paint fucked up three bikes tomorrow


Wat happen did it bubble


----------



## lesstime

Spiderweb just when I put clear on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Spiderweb just when I put clear on


That custom U got that spider web pattern. How much to put that on gt edition


----------



## lesstime

Lol might just now go am pissed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol might just now go am pissed


Why piss u just started something new. Lol I just got the parts hopefully I see Joel this Sunday


----------



## lesstime

Oh cool duble check the holes make sure you don't have to make them bigger


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Oh cool duble check the holes make sure you don't have to make them bigger


They are already big. I just got to check every part see if it is fine fit


----------



## lesstime

They should be perfect Danny cad them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> They should be perfect Danny cad them


I know but still.


----------



## lesstime

Am going to bed pics tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good luck tomorow


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning 2 day is gonna be a great day painting ma fenders and finishing the body work on the peddel car the painting as well GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

Morning juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wasup thomas


----------



## lesstime

Loading bikws


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U heading the show already??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning


----------



## lesstime

Hey hey hey


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That lil tiger look bad ass like that


----------



## lesstime

Thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Thanks


How the show


----------



## lesstime

Dead nine bikes


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Post pics of them 9 bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Dead nine bikes


U got to move to la...


----------



## lesstime

Hey


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Hey


I want that lil tiger


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Idaho making noises today. N east la, i.e, Ventura going to make noises tomorow


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol


Those parts look better on that bike. I'm going to see how much money I can find inbetween my couch.


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol


-_-


----------



## lesstime

Best lowrider


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Best lowrider


Did u win best lowrider ...


----------



## lesstime

T4 did


----------



## lesstime

Yes


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fenders finally the color of the frame


----------



## lesstime

Nice


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

lesstime said:


> Hey


Badass lineup...


----------



## lesstime

Thanks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT Up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition ready to rock n roll let's see if it gets beats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm only taking one bike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm only taking one bike


WE R TOO....PURPLE ONE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good luck out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up


----------



## lesstime

Good luck fam have fun wish I was down there to help


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump.... 1 Ventura bike 1 east la bike 1 inland empire


----------



## lesstime

208 should come next year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> 208 should come next year


Let me know u got a pad to stay at


----------



## lesstime

Cool


----------



## oneofakind

That lil tiger is nice ...lookin good Thomas...


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro how you been


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Hey


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt it's hot out here -_-


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> GT up


Wat up


----------



## lesstime

Looking at radical


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I didn't Winn Lol


----------



## lesstime

you had a good time k no?


----------



## 55800

wats good everyone


----------



## lesstime

sup AJ


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I didn't Winn Lol


YOU TOOK BEST OF SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> YOU TOOK BEST OF SHOW


Na I didn't take best show


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na I didn't take best show


TO ME U DID!LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> TO ME U DID!LOL


Lol I still lost. But it's all good if I didn't win I'm still happy another GT won ..


----------



## lesstime

we got two shows next weekend going to try and have a upgrade by then


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> we got two shows next weekend going to try and have a upgrade by then


I'm going to get my parts done to


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I still lost. But it's all good if I didn't win I'm still happy another GT won ..


YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE...WE TOOK TOP BIKES....THE GT WAY


----------



## lesstime

get that tv out illl get that done daivds parts should be going out the mid to end of this week  hectors parts week after


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE...WE TOOK TOP BIKES....THE GT WAY


Yes sir gt always look good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> get that tv out illl get that done daivds parts should be going out the mid to end of this week  hectors parts week after


I can't walk to the post office


----------



## lesstime

aint no one around to help you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> aint no one around to help you?


Maybe tomorow but I can't ship ur stuff out I would have to go by a box


----------



## lesstime

just get me the tv i have other things i need to work on besides that bike right now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just get me the tv i have other things i need to work on besides that bike right now


Let me see my mom
Will wrap it up


----------



## lesstime

cool go look on fb i need input from GT ASAP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


is that the one TURTLE did some paint work on? looks GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> is that the one TURTLE did some paint work on? looks GOOD


I'm not sure...


----------



## lesstime

Feel like I broke my back laying in bed


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family! 
Wasaup thomas 
Wassup p.j


----------



## lesstime

Hurting like crazy can't get up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

What did u do lol


----------



## lesstime

Woke up and couldn't get out bed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need a count of bikes going to the la super show ASAP
Please pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DO I COUNT.LOL JK


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I need a count of bikes going to the la super show ASAP
> Please pm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> DO I COUNT.LOL JK


Let me know brother ur always welcome to be part of the gt family lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: IM GOING TO BE PREREGING SOON.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let me know brother ur always welcome to be part of the gt family lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: IM GOING TO BE PREREGING SOON.


Cool see u there. Are u going up north for the lrm to or no


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PROB NOT. ILL SEE CUZ I TOOK MY PURPLE BIKE TO THE SHOP YESTERDAY AND IM GETTING THAT COMPLETLY REMODELED AND IM GOING TO BE WORKING ON MY TRIKE AND GET IT READY. HOPEFULLY BY VEGAS ILL HAVE ALL 4 OF MY BIKES DONE.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool see u there. Are u going up north for the lrm to or no


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> PROB NOT. ILL SEE CUZ I TOOK MY PURPLE BIKE TO THE SHOP YESTERDAY AND IM GETTING THAT COMPLETLY REMODELED AND IM GOING TO BE WORKING ON MY TRIKE AND GET IT READY. HOPEFULLY BY VEGAS ILL HAVE ALL 4 OF MY BIKES DONE.


Damn ur baller huh lol... Im going to send out all my stuff today I hope. After yesterday. I'm coming back harder to that bike. It was big surprise


----------



## mr.widow-maker

NOT REALLY. LOL AND HELL YEA I AM TOO BUT ITS ALL GOOD. WE ALL WIN AND LOSE. BUT ATLEAST WE HAD A GOOD TIME


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn ur baller huh lol... Im going to send out all my stuff today I hope. After yesterday. I'm coming back harder to that bike. It was big surprise


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> NOT REALLY. LOL AND HELL YEA I AM TOO BUT ITS ALL GOOD. WE ALL WIN AND LOSE. BUT ATLEAST WE HAD A GOOD TIME


If u want to be nice bro u can shoot some cash this way lol.. Yea that all it matter I still had fun...Hopefuly they go to la super show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea ill get right on it.  Nd I dont think so!


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If u want to be nice bro u can shoot some cash this way lol.. Yea that all it matter I still had fun...Hopefuly they go to la super show


----------



## lesstime

Yepppp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yepppp


Wat up


----------



## lesstime

Laying in bed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Laying in bed


U should be working


----------



## lesstime

Can't walk or stand


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Can't walk or stand


We r both handi cap lol


----------



## lesstime

;( .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ;( .


Today is the day I see what wrong withy knee hopefully I can run soon


----------



## lesstime

Lol you stopping at post office before or after


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hopefuly after


----------



## lesstime

Cool can't wait


----------



## HOTSHOT956

looking good gtimers:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

what time your DR. appt
sup shots


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Like at 230


----------



## lesstime

oh cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> looking good gtimers:thumbsup:


What up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> what time your DR. appt
> sup shots


was good g.how the parts comeing along?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up


wat it dew g.:wave:


----------



## lesstime

good bro hope to get them out next week you ready for them????


----------



## lesstime

Just got off phone


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I need a count of bikes going to the la super show ASAP
> Please pm


put 208 down for one for sure
who else fam we need to get this count up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> put 208 down for one for sure
> who else fam we need to get this count up


Cool get ur dr pepper belly ready for budlights when u come


----------



## lesstime

am going to start buying some budlight and have aone a night lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am going to start buying some budlight and have aone a night lmao


Lol that the way u got to do ... Just drink bud light platinum strong shit right there n taste like like water lol


----------



## lesstime

lol sure i rather have shots then beer ill keep that in mind this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Shots put u to sleep


----------



## lesstime

after to many lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> after to many lol


Just be ready


----------



## lesstime

i know huh lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> good bro hope to get them out next week you ready for them????


yes sir ship them to krazy cutting please.let me know how much is shipping so i could send u the cash.


----------



## lesstime

will do shots


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> yes sir ship them to krazy cutting please.let me know how much is shipping so i could send u the cash.


Charge home extra 100 on the shipping I need money to fix gt edition


----------



## lesstime

lol 
i need to get some bikes done also ill be sure to put most of my parts in so he can pay kutty to do them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol
> i need to get some bikes done also ill be sure to put most of my parts in so he can pay kutty to do them


Lol I guess shipping going to be a high


----------



## lesstime

lmao hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao hahaha


Man i hope my shit done b4 sept 2nd


----------



## lesstime

i can have my end done before then for sure i along with daivd and hectors


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i can have my end done before then for sure i along with daivd and hectors


I just got to wait next week n see if I need surgery or not if he saids no I'm going to spend money like crazy n get shit done n build


----------



## lesstime

just keep working it out and you will be fine we dont need your legs foo to build bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just keep working it out and you will be fine we dont need your legs foo to build bikes


My job don't pay me to be off .. I have rent n bills


----------



## lesstime

got to husle parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> got to husle parts


I try every corner but no money coming in  lmao jk


----------



## lesstime

lmao not your ass part car parts hit the junk yards and then put parts on craigslist and ebay


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao not your ass part car parts hit the junk yards and then put parts on craigslist and ebay


Na can't walk so how an I going to go to the junk yard


----------



## lesstime

Wheel chair main


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Wheel chair main


The seat sold.... Fuck I guess I have to go get glass cut seat


----------



## lesstime

fb message me or text me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup GT fam


Wat up Juan


----------



## lesstime

ssup juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nm p.j...u coming tp the ventura show p.j
wassup thomas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMPING FOR GOOD TIMES BC.TTMFT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup zek wats good homie!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GETTING A ROLL CALL. WHOS GOING CRUIZING WTH US TO THE BEACH ON THE 30 OF JUNE


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup zek wats good homie!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I hope we could go dowm there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERE IS THE LATEST ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC​


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hope we can make it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOUNDS GOOD:thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hope we can make it


----------



## lesstime

ugh am bored back still hurts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U didn't go to work


----------



## lesstime

i barly can walk my back is fucked up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

What happen 2 ur back lol


----------



## lesstime

cleaning garage to work on david parts and i turned and then fell and couldnt get up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its prob ur nurve


----------



## lesstime

might be 

i just got a call from the manager and he told me that i dont need to go back that i abbandon my job witch is bull cuz i called in and told them what the deal was and that i chould have screwd them by going in and falling on there floor and they have osha out there for unsafe work place and all that shit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> might be
> 
> i just got a call from the manager and he told me that i dont need to go back that i abbandon my job witch is bull cuz i called in and told them what the deal was and that i chould have screwd them by going in and falling on there floor and they have osha out there for unsafe work place and all that shit


Wow why would u do that shame on u for abbanding u job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cleaning garage to work on david parts and i turned and then fell and couldnt get up


We should start a handicap chapter me n u foo


----------



## lesstime

cruchs and chairs


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup hows u guys doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clown Confusion said:


> sup hows u guys doing


Doing good how u been brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Traffic show


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Traffic show


Your bike had the best chrome out there man.


----------



## lesstime

doing great mike - my back being messed up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> might be
> 
> i just got a call from the manager and he told me that i dont need to go back that i abbandon my job witch is bull cuz i called in and told them what the deal was and that i chould have screwd them by going in and falling on there floor and they have osha out there for unsafe work place and all that shit


told you your wish could come true.:twak:


----------



## lesstime

lmao huh all well more time for bike parts and cars


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> lmao huh all well more time for bike parts and cars


and where do you get metal for free?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Your bike had the best chrome out there man.


Thank u brother.... Now I fill bad I got piss at baby momma for leaving finger prints lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao huh all well more time for bike parts and cars


So does that mean my tv get molded faster


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah lot faster ,
ill still have abilrys to get metal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's boring at home I want to walk


----------



## lesstime

i know what you mean i need to make it to the garage and get my rolling chair and then i can work i just cant make it that fair and noone here to help


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i know what you mean i need to make it to the garage and get my rolling chair and then i can work i just cant make it that fair and noone here to help


tell Monica or the kids to get it


----------



## lesstime

monica at work extrem or some shit for school so she can get done with that and 3 out the 4 kids are in school and the little one is not here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good luck then lol


----------



## lesstime

thanks


----------



## 55800

WATS GOOD WHERES ALL THE FULL TIMERS AT!!


----------



## lesstime

Bout to try and walk just woke up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

i made it up stairs and down


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> WATS GOOD WHERES ALL THE FULL TIMERS AT!!


Have u got ur mail yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i made it up stairs and down


I already pack the box n put the 30 in it


----------



## lesstime

just need to send it now


----------



## lesstime

pics do more talking then words post them up fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas hows the back??


----------



## lesstime

i made it up the stairs and back down bout to try 2 times in a bit i stop taking the pills so i can feel the pain and how much there really is and damn it hurts but i need to over come this i sent out my resume to 5 diffrent companys today , then i have some side work to butten up and get out here so i can pull in some more


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hope u get bette


----------



## lesstime

i will  well i hope ,thanks whats good wih you ? post some pic's


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ight hold up....and i been good just geting the bike ready for tje weekend


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Have u got ur mail yet


yes got them last night thank you


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

C.j bike


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> View attachment 480660
> View attachment 480661


NICE! those parts goin on your frame


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Davids trike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

claudias bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Juans peddel car


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> NICE! those parts goin on your frame


trying to get them for now but not sure he want to sell


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Davids trike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My sisters bike


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> My sisters bike


get that out side for some real pic


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> trying to get them for now but not sure he want to sell


damn i like the paint on ur frame n them rims r sick too gunna b a nice build


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> damn i like the paint on ur frame n them rims r sick too gunna b a nice build


thanks bro elspock did the paint came out killer ill try to take it out side tomorrow and get a pic of it in the sun


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Kikas bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thomas i only gpt that pik of my siater but will get 1 soon lol


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thomas i only gpt that pik of my siater but will get 1 soon lol


am just giving you crap lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Here thomas! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GOOD TOMEA ON TOP OF THIS WORLD!!!


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


>


thats going to stop them all when i get them parts to you :shh::h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GOOD TIMES ON TOP OF THIS WORLD!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

We want u!!!


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> We want u!!!


i have that shirt


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> thanks bro elspock did the paint came out killer ill try to take it out side tomorrow and get a pic of it in the sun


hell ya coo..i was thinkin of sending my frame over to him if this guy quits bull shitin me so i can get it back


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> i made it up the stairs and back down bout to try 2 times in a bit i stop taking the pills so i can feel the pain and how much there really is and damn it hurts but i need to over come this i sent out my resume to 5 diffrent companys today , then i have some side work to butten up and get out here so i can pull in some more


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

sweet what bike you doing now? 


ANYGTER got any good 20'' parts let me know i got 3 schwinn's am trying to build asap


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


sorry bro if i dont walk out ill craw out to get them done


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We will see wat happens at vegas. 


lesstime said:


> thats going to stop them all when i get them parts to you :shh::h5:


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> We will see wat happens at vegas.


dont even go there ill make sure that yall wont do nothing in vegas


----------



## lesstime

4LIFE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hahahahahahah aha 20inch 1st place street plaque is going home wth the " FINEST " THIS YEAR.TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


lesstime said:


> dont even go there ill make sure that yall wont do nothing in vegas


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> dont even go there ill make sure that yall wont do nothing in vegas


Damm homie u cant take a lost!! Lmfao!


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hahahahahahah aha 20inch 1st place street plaque is going home wth the " FINEST " THIS YEAR.TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


ok you keep dreaming and ill do what i need to do to make you your dream is just another wet one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Dnt get to cownfidrnt homie cause theres sick as street out there like lil flirt!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Oh nd 20inch street bike of the YEAR. TTT.


lesstime said:


> ok you keep dreaming and ill do what i need to do to make you your dream is just another wet one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

This foo


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hahahahahahah aha 20inch 1st place street plaque is going home wth the " FINEST " THIS YEAR.TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


LOL...Shwinn or Lose is way out of your league...if he decides to stay home you might have a chance but there are others that will he there...


----------



## lesstime

bwhahahahahahahaha


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> LOL...Shwinn or Lose is way out of your league......


fixed


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dont even trip bro. I will take him out out along wth the rest that compete in that division my parts keep rolling in .


oneofakind said:


> LOL...Shwinn or Lose is way out of your league...if he decides to stay home you might have a chance but there are others that will he there...


----------



## oneofakind

lesstime said:


> fixed


LOL..Hey Thomas this kid just don't understand....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Dang cant wait for vegas lots gonna change!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I think shwinn is spelt SCHWINN. LOL.


oneofakind said:


> LOL...Shwinn or Lose is way out of your league...if he decides to stay home you might have a chance but there are others that will he there...


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dont even trip bro. I will take him out out along wth the rest that compete in that division my parts keep rolling in .


I'm not trippin you trippin you can order all the laser cut parts you want they won't beat Anthony's parts his rims got yours beat unless your having new ones made he has you on paint stripping graphics murals accesories the list goes on and on...


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> I think shwinn is spelt SCHWINN. LOL.


I think second us spelled Widow Maker....!


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dont even trip bro. I will take him out out along wth the rest that compete in that division my parts keep rolling in .


 must of not got a good look at SCHWINN or LOSE this year lmao



oneofakind said:


> LOL..Hey Thomas this kid just don't understand....


not even close lmao i will admit this was my 1st year to vegas and i seen some shit you dont see in pic on here and i know what it takes 



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Dang cant wait for vegas lots gonna change!!!


 GT


----------



## oneofakind

My bad Goodtimers don't mean to disrespect your topic....you know I gits nothin but respect for the homies...!


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> I'm not trippin you trippin you can order all the laser cut parts you want they won't beat Anthony's parts his rims got yours beat unless your having new ones made he has you on paint stripping graphics murals accesories the list goes on and on...


but laser the way to go it will win lmao oh and paying someone to build your bike too right


----------



## mr.widow-maker

We will see when vegas arrives.


oneofakind said:


> I'm not trippin you trippin you can order all the laser cut parts you want they won't beat Anthony's parts his rims got yours beat unless your having new ones made he has you on paint stripping graphics murals accesories the list goes on and on...


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> My bad Goodtimers don't mean to disrespect your topic....you know I gits nothin but respect for the homies...!


your good homie dont worrie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Correction error. The correct word would be "IS "


oneofakind said:


> I think second us spelled Widow Maker....!


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> Correction error. The correct word would be "IS "


Man if you would pay attention to detail on your bike as you do on here you might do alright kid....


----------



## lesstime

lmao hahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye holmes. I aint balling like u . Owning your own machine. IF I HAD MY OWN MACHINE ID BE WHIPPING OUT PARTS LEFT AND RIGHT. SO UNTIL THEN YEA PEOPLE MAKE MY PARTS.


lesstime said:


> but laser the way to go it will win lmao oh and paying someone to build your bike too right


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> sweet what bike you doing now?
> 
> 
> ANYGTER got any good 20'' parts let me know i got 3 schwinn's am trying to build asap


.
i got my old 20'' frame back the one with birdcage in it im jus waiting on paint i got all my parts from schwinn1966 so paint is the only thing left to do


----------



## lesstime

it's not ballin it being smart and talking right to the right people 

so ill build our bikes and you pay to build yours and we will show who has real craftsman ship or as you would think deeper pockets


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> .
> i got my old 20'' frame back the one with birdcage in it im jus waiting on paint i got all my parts from schwinn1966 so paint is the only thing left to do


sweeet get it over to spck he will hook you up bad ass dude right there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

This will be its 3rd year rolling. And its 1st year wth custom parts. So yea it may not meet your standards but it will by october to win 1st at vegas


oneofakind said:


> Man if you would pay attention to detail on your bike as you do on here you might do alright kid....


----------



## lesstime

got a long way to go before your laser parts get 1st in vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey bro. Its funny because u kow they pay u to make them parts. So its the same as if they went somewhere else and bought them. Someones building there bikes no matter what.


lesstime said:


> it's not ballin it being smart and talking right to the right people
> 
> so ill build our bikes and you pay to build yours and we will show who has real craftsman ship or as you would think deeper pockets


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> sweeet get it over to spck he will hook you up bad ass dude right there


hell ya he gets down i might even throw him my pedal car to do also


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey bro. Its funny because u kow they pay u to make them parts. So its the same as if they went somewhere else and bought them. Someones building there bikes no matter what.


who pay me to make there parts 

GT members no they dont pay me they pay for the matrieal's that get used on there parts no my labor or time i do it cuz they my fam and i can


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> hell ya he gets down i might even throw him my pedal car to do also


yeah i going to send him the monte carlo around xmas


----------



## cone_weezy

:drama:


----------



## INKEDUP

cone_weezy said:


> :drama:


X2!LOL


----------



## lesstime

sup weezy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Simon. Thats firme.


lesstime said:


> who pay me to make there parts
> 
> GT members no they dont pay me they pay for the matrieal's that get used on there parts no my labor or time i do it cuz they my fam and i can


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats crackin


INKEDUP said:


> X2!LOL


----------



## lesstime




----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats crackin


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE!:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hows those fenders lookin


INKEDUP said:


> JUST CHILLIN HOMIE!:biggrin:


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hows those fenders lookin


THEY R DONE!...GONNA HAND EM OVER TO HIM ON SUNDAY!...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM. U DONT MESS AROUND. TTT


INKEDUP said:


> THEY R DONE!...GONNA HAND EM OVER TO HIM ON SUNDAY!...


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> DAM. U DONT MESS AROUND. TTT


BUSSINESS IS BUSSINESS HOMIE!...ITS A PLEASURE


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC+ big pimpin in the house whats good text me in the morning or call lmao


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> BUSSINESS IS BUSSINESS HOMIE!...ITS A PLEASURE


Was up homie was good


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Was up homie was good


JUST FINISHED DRAWING MY NEW PROJECT HOMIE!>..QUE HACIENDO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Widow maker

Dont becoming in here with ur nonsense thinking u have the best shit coping other people parts n disrespecting GOODTIMES topic. Don't hate on GT foo becuz we got hook up on everything. This is why GT is known for a family club becuz everybody helps out each other best they can in anyway for the gt family to be the best n better look then the word the finest. But at the end we still have money coming out or pockets. GT up u fuck with best u loose like the rest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cone_weezy said:


> :drama:


Lol wat up weezy u guys coming out to Vegas n brining any bikes


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> JUST FINISHED DRAWING MY NEW PROJECT HOMIE!>..QUE HACIENDO?


Orale sick sick 

Thinkn of we're to get sum custom wheels


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> JUST FINISHED DRAWING MY NEW PROJECT HOMIE!>..QUE HACIENDO?


Now let make that drawing come true we got to push ur trike out n get that plaq on it brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC+ big pimpin in the house whats good text me in the morning or call lmao


Man u better stay up u don't work no more lol Wat u doing


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Orale sick sick
> 
> Thinkn of we're to get sum custom wheels


JAGSTER HOMIE OR TNT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

furby714 said:


> Orale sick sick
> 
> Thinkn of we're to get sum custom wheels


What r u tryn to get laser or custom spokes 
.


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Now let make that drawing come true we got to push ur trike out n get that plaq on it brother


TRIKE COMING OUT TO PLAY FIRST BRO!...I WEN OVER TO MY CUZINS ON SUNDAY AND SAW MY RADICAL FRAME!....MAKES ME WANNA FINISH IT BUT ITS GOTTA WAIT!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Man u better stay up u don't work no more lol Wat u doing


drawing parts for Joe then am going to design your bracket then some sleep then davids parts along with hectors


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> My bad Goodtimers don't mean to disrespect your topic....you know I gits nothin but respect for the homies...!


It's all good brother. U just speaking the truth lol


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> JAGSTER HOMIE OR TNT


Originally Posted by furby714:
Orale sick sick 

Thinkn of we're to get sum custom wheels
What r u tryn to get laser or custom spokes 
.

Serio huh 

Want sum custom spokes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> TRIKE COMING OUT TO PLAY FIRST BRO!...I WEN OVER TO MY CUZINS ON SUNDAY AND SAW MY RADICAL FRAME!....MAKES ME WANNA FINISH IT BUT ITS GOTTA WAIT!


Don't mess with the radical yet just handLe ur trike first n then mess with the radical takes a lot of time n shit load of money


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Don't mess with the radical yet just handLe ur trike first n then mess with the radical takes a lot of time n shit load of money


truth there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

furby714 said:


> Originally Posted by furby714:
> Orale sick sick
> 
> Thinkn of we're to get sum custom wheels
> What r u tryn to get laser or custom spokes
> .
> 
> Serio huh
> 
> Want sum custom spokes


Manny bike shop does really nice rims n good prices to. He out in Compton off the 710 fwy


----------



## furby714

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Manny bike shop does really nice rims n good prices to. He out in Compton off the 710 fwy


Oo serioo cuz I want some twisted spokes


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Originally Posted by furby714:
> Orale sick sick
> 
> Thinkn of we're to get sum custom wheels
> What r u tryn to get laser or custom spokes
> .
> 
> Serio huh
> 
> Want sum custom spokes


FOR CUSTOM SPOKES U SHOULD GO TO SCHWINN1966 OR MANNYS BIKE SHOP


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Don't mess with the radical yet just handLe ur trike first n then mess with the radical takes a lot of time n shit load of money


THATS FOR SURE HOMIE....I GOT OFFERED SOME GOOD CASH FOR THAT FRAME N I KEEP REFUSING! EVEN THO I NEED MONEY RITE NOW...I WOULDNT SELL IT!...MIGHT KEEP IT FOR MY FIRST KID!...


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> FOR CUSTOM SPOKES U SHOULD GO TO SCHWINN1966 OR MANNYS BIKE SHOP


I asked Schwinn1966 he said 220 pretty good price


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> THATS FOR SURE HOMIE....I GOT OFFERED SOME GOOD CASH FOR THAT FRAME N I KEEP REFUSING! EVEN THO I NEED MONEY RITE NOW...I WOULDNT SELL IT!...MIGHT KEEP IT FOR MY FIRST KID!...


U can always build one from scratch with ur kid


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> I asked Schwinn1966 he said 220 pretty good price


THATS PRETTY GOOD!!...AND THEY LOOK SICK!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

furby714 said:


> I asked Schwinn1966 he said 220 pretty good price


Really good price I think the twisted rims r like 300 dollars


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U can always build one from scratch with ur kid


THAT WAS MY FIRST EVER LOWRIDER FRAME N IT MEANS A LOT TO ME....TURTLE DID THE WELDING ON IT BACK IN 08'


----------



## furby714

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Really good price I think the twisted rims r like 300 dollars


Yeaa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> drawing parts for Joe then am going to design your bracket then some sleep then davids parts along with hectors


Gets some good sleep then. Lol make sure Monica tuck u in so u can have a wonderful dream no ****


----------



## lesstime

lmao she been out for like 3 hours already lmao am in twek mode lmao


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Chales bro. Theres No hating from my side bro. Jus pumping everyone yup for vegas to make it a little more exciting this year. Gotta bring the BEST of the BEST out! Nd you kow that bro. EVERYONE CHANGING, AND SWITCHING IT YUP FOR THERE COMPONETS. IM EXCITED TO SEE JUANS SIS BIKE GET A LIL KRAZY WTH PARTS.SO AS A COMPETITIOR BY THINKING POSTIVE WILL GET U A BETTER CHANCE AT SOMETHING THEN TO COME IN ALL NEGITIVE.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Widow maker
> 
> Dont becoming in here with ur nonsense thinking u have the best shit coping other people parts n disrespecting GOODTIMES topic. Don't hate on GT foo becuz we got hook up on everything. This is why GT is known for a family club becuz everybody helps out each other best they can in anyway for the gt family to be the best n better look then the word the finest. But at the end we still have money coming out or pockets. GT up u fuck with best u loose like the rest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> THAT WAS MY FIRST EVER LOWRIDER FRAME N IT MEANS A LOT TO ME....TURTLE DID THE WELDING ON IT BACK IN 08'


Yea I know what u mean then. Did u get ur frame painted already


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> Chales bro. Theres No hating from my side bro. Jus pumping everyone yup for vegas to make it a little more exciting this year. Gotta bring the BEST of the BEST out! Nd you kow that bro. EVERYONE CHANGING, AND SWITCHING IT YUP FOR THERE COMPONETS. IM EXCITED TO SEE JUANS SIS BIKE GET A LIL KRAZY WTH PARTS.SO AS A COMPETITIOR BY THINKING POSTIVE WILL GET U A BETTER CHANCE AT SOMETHING THEN TO COME IN ALL NEGITIVE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Chales bro. Theres No hating from my side bro. Jus pumping everyone yup for vegas to make it a little more exciting this year. Gotta bring the BEST of the BEST out! Nd you kow that bro. EVERYONE CHANGING, AND SWITCHING IT YUP FOR THERE COMPONETS. IM EXCITED TO SEE JUANS SIS BIKE GET A LIL KRAZY WTH PARTS.SO AS A COMPETITIOR BY THINKING POSTIVE WILL GET U A BETTER CHANCE AT SOMETHING THEN TO COME IN ALL NEGITIVE.


Cool


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I know what u mean then. Did u get ur frame painted already


FRIDAY!...I LAGGED IT ON SAT!....IM ALSO GONNA THROW SOME PATTERNS ON JUANS PEDAL CAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao she been out for like 3 hours already lmao am in twek mode lmao


Lol I'm just here chilling bored drink some water I slept all day


----------



## lesstime

lol i took a nap and then had about 6 DRPEPPERS and now on my 7th hahahaha ill be up for a few hours lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> FRIDAY!...I LAGGED IT ON SAT!....IM ALSO GONNA THROW SOME PATTERNS ON JUANS PEDAL CAR


Tight tight would it be ready for Ventura or no.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol i took a nap and then had about 6 DRPEPPERS and now on my 7th hahahaha ill be up for a few hours lol


Ur not crack head ur a pepper head


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Tight tight would it be ready for Ventura or no.


I HOPE IT IS!....IMA BRING IT OUT WITHOUT SOME UPGRADES....I JUST WANNA BE OUT THERE REPPIN....ILL BE ADDING UPGRADES AS IT GOES ALONG THE WAY


----------



## lesstime

fuck yeah bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I HOPE IT IS!....IMA BRING IT OUT WITHOUT SOME UPGRADES....I JUST WANNA BE OUT THERE REPPIN....ILL BE ADDING UPGRADES AS IT GOES ALONG THE WAY


Cool hopefully my leg feel good to make it out there I regret going to traffic I was in pain


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Alright I'm going back to watch my movie now... Lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright I'm going back to watch my movie now... Lol


:| lmao


----------



## mr.widow-maker

let yus kow how the justin bieber movie went


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright I'm going back to watch my movie now... Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool hopefully my leg feel good to make it out there I regret going to traffic I was in pain


SMOKE WEED HOMIE!!>..IT WILL MAKE U FORGET ABOUT THE PAIN!


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> let yus kow how the justin bieber movie went


:facepalm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> let yus kow how the justin bieber movie went


Not funny lil boy


----------



## INKEDUP

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> :facepalm:


I know right


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> SMOKE WEED HOMIE!!>..IT WILL MAKE U FORGET ABOUT THE PAIN!


Lol na I'm straight on the weed I'm on vike .. The sun was jus burning my leg making it worse


----------



## RIDES3

GT BANGING UP IN HERE ...:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

mr.widow-maker said:


> Chales bro. Theres No hating from my side bro. Jus pumping everyone yup for vegas to make it a little more exciting this year. Gotta bring the BEST of the BEST out! Nd you kow that bro. EVERYONE CHANGING, AND SWITCHING IT YUP FOR THERE COMPONETS. IM EXCITED TO SEE JUANS SIS BIKE GET A LIL KRAZY WTH PARTS.SO AS A COMPETITIOR BY THINKING POSTIVE WILL GET U A BETTER CHANCE AT SOMETHING THEN TO COME IN ALL NEGITIVE.


1 clue texas comeing with a hard street for yall


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> 1 clue texas comeing with a hard street for yall


 i woke up running this morning  i feel like forest gump lmao glad i look better though lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

RIDES3 said:


> GT BANGING UP IN HERE ...:thumbsup:


U know wat up Andy ... See u this weekn brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> 1 clue texas comeing with a hard street for yall


That be cool bro u bribing it to Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i woke up running this morning  i feel like forest gump lmao glad i look better though lol


I wish I woke up like that


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That be cool bro u bribing it to Vegas


he will 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I wish I woke up like that


am in slowmo right now i need some drpepper waiting for them to get cold


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Whats sup p.j 
Thomas u went for a run???


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I wish I woke up like that


can you send me a pic of GT handle bars from sitting on the seat


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Whats sup p.j
> Thomas u went for a run???


lmao me run hahahaha should start but i have not ran sence high school when on the football team


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> he will
> 
> am in slowmo right now i need some drpepper waiting for them to get cold


I hope he does I want to get that 32 bike line up in Vegas to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Whats sup p.j
> Thomas u went for a run???


Wat up Juan wat u doing brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao me run hahahaha should start but i have not ran sence high school when on the football team


Lucky u I still have to run from the cops lol jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lmao me run hahahaha should start but i have not ran sence high school when on the football team


U played football??? Lwt me guess wide reciver??


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lucky u I still have to run from the cops lol jk


lmao thats what you was doing when you hurt your leg hah true comes out lmao jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan wat u doing brother


Getting ready for school.....excited cause ima take this automotive class in college and ima get high school credit and college credit as well


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U played football??? Lwt me guess wide reciver??


yep star of the year then i got more in to lowrider then i already was and decided the lowriders was for me and football was for fools


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Getting ready for school.....excited cause ima take this automotive class in college and ima get high school credit and college credit as well


thats what i did when i built the hopper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao thats what you was doing when you hurt your leg hah true comes out lmao jk


Nooooooo I don't know wat u talking about lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> yep star of the year then i got more in to lowrider then i already was and decided the lowriders was for me and football was for fools


Hahahaha wat u trying to say that this wide reciver and safety is a fool??? Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Getting ready for school.....excited cause ima take this automotive class in college and ima get high school credit and college credit as well


That's cool brother congrats starting young n by time u know it unmaking bank


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> thats what i did when i built the hopper


Kinda excited


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool brother congrats starting young n by time u know it unmaking bank


Thanks bro hopefully it goes good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yep star of the year then i got more in to lowrider then i already was and decided the lowriders was for me and football was for fools


Footballs always foo nothing but stuck up **** lol I went to try out like na I'm sticking to boxing n brake some nose Lol but gt always been in my heart for 22 years


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahaha wat u trying to say that this wide reciver and safety is a fool??? Lol


no not at all if thats your dream it was not my dream thats all


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thanks bro hopefully it goes good


U know when u make bank. Remember that I was ur best friend n back u up n shoot some cash my way lol


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Kinda excited


thats good bro you will learn some good shit as long as you do the right thing stay away from the fool that in there just to get a grade


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know when u make bank. Remember that I was ur best friend n back u up n shoot some cash my way lol


he going to member me 1st


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> no not at all if thats your dream it was not my dream thats all


It aint my dream but i love sports but LOVE lowriding


----------



## lesstime

cool it fun to get your mind off of one sport to do another ive done it and still do


----------



## lesstime

JUSTDEEZ hey buddie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> he going to member me 1st


Duhh when i see u at a show and u come up to me ima be like "do i know u???" Lol jk na but yeah foo i will always rememver about the fam!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> cool it fun to get your mind off of one sport to do another ive done it and still do


Yeah what sports do u be playing?
I play soccer basketball footbal and track/ cross countrie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> he going to member me 1st


Na trust he member me first. I help him clean his bike lol


----------



## lesstime

damn lmao lol funny


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah what sports do u be playing?
> I play soccer basketball footbal and track/ cross countrie


it more of less active sports like racing and dirt bike riding or hitting the lake and wake borading


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo so wats good up in the 208


----------



## mr.widow-maker

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Juan GT Reyes+
dee_5o5
LIL GOODTIMES CC+
JUSTDEEZ


----------



## lesstime

just feed my son waiting for him to finsh then out to the garage and get some parts done its already hot out side


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its hot outside 2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn i have so many bike pics not even funny. I'm trying to organize them n post then up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

we are hitting vegas this year for sure:yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> i woke up running this morning  i feel like forest gump lmao glad i look better though lol


good deal. now use that energy to finish my parts. now that they call us out :chuck:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn i have so many bike pics not even funny. I'm trying to organize them n post then up


hurry up



HOTSHOT956 said:


> we are hitting vegas this year for sure:yes:


 even if i have to drive down and pick you up



HOTSHOT956 said:


> good deal. now use that energy to finish my parts. now that they call us out :chuck:


 already on it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> we are hitting vegas this year for sure:yes:


That's wat up see u out there.. How that build coming


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hurry up
> 
> even if i have to drive down and pick you up
> 
> already on it


Can u pick me up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This is why I love my gt family we always back each other up in any way we can to get us to the to the top.!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

HOTSHOT956 said:


> good deal. now use that energy to finish my parts. now that they call us out :chuck:


We going to show them how the mighty GT do it!!


----------



## lesstime

no you got a ride


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This is why I love my gt family we always back each other up in any way we can to get us to the to the top.!


 ...........


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> We going to show them how the mighty GT do it!!


They mess up by waking up the beast. They better have a semi ready to . I don't mess with street bikes


----------



## lesstime

street ,street trike ,simi,radical,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> street ,street trike ,simi,radical,


Yes sir


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahaha i feel u GT UP!!


----------



## lesstime

oh let not for get daivd's trikes and juans bike and CO chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh let not for get daivd's trikes and juans bike and CO chapter


Na they can't fucj with David trike lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

They cant they sick af


----------



## lesstime

Filler in the nails


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up


----------



## lesstime

monica cought me workimg in garage


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> hurry up
> 
> even if i have to drive down and pick you up
> 
> already on it


but dont forget your green card bcs its loaded with migra here


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's wat up see u out there.. How that build coming


its going as planned so far.just waiting on a guy that never answers his phone or text to finish my parts. but other then that next stop chrome and ingraveing while i work on custom fenders.:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> We going to show them how the mighty GT do it!!


yes sir you got that right gter. just one bike at a time well get there:h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fosho! Who going to the l.a super show


----------



## HOTSHOT956

not us.we on timeout for a lil bit.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> its going as planned so far.just waiting on a guy that never answers his phone or text to finish my parts. but other then that next stop chrome and ingraveing while i work on custom fenders.:thumbsup:


Thomas said he going to build street bike called GT finest For u lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Fosho! Who going to the l.a super show


Yes sir I'm going


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


>


Wat up


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hahaha TTT FOR YOUR BIKE.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thomas said he going to build street bike called GT finest For u lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up


JUST WOKE UP AND U HOMIE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hahaha TTT FOR YOUR BIKE.


Ain't my bike I don't fck with street bikes tht to easy no disrespect to none of my members.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> JUST WOKE UP AND U HOMIE?


Nada just chilln relaxn waitn for baby come threw so I can send my package out to get done..


----------



## lesstime

ugh drpepper time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ugh drpepper time


Vike time just pop a pill for the pain


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just chilln relaxn waitn for baby come threw so I can send my package out to get done..


YOU SENDING OUT THE BABY?????JK HOMIE!LOL...HOW R U DOIN???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> YOU SENDING OUT THE BABY?????JK HOMIE!LOL...HOW R U DOIN???


Lol na just sendin a lil something out make the hater think of the GT edition. Doing good now just a lil pain but I'm starting to move my leg


----------



## lesstime

lmao


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol na just sendin a lil something out make the hater think of the GT edition. Doing good now just a lil pain but I'm starting to move my leg


TRY TO WALK HOMIE...ITS GONNA HURT LIKE A BITCH BUT YOULL GET OVER IT QUICKER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao


It's the truth. We got people stockn our shit n taking notes sad we can't post in here with out people copying to we show it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> TRY TO WALK HOMIE...ITS GONNA HURT LIKE A BITCH BUT YOULL GET OVER IT QUICKER


Dr told me not to force let it chill n get swelling down I might need to have surgery. I want to start working already


----------



## lesstime

i need some sand paper anyone down to buy some and send it up????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i need some sand paper anyone down to buy some and send it up????


U ain't close or i would got some


----------



## lesstime

how about a number 3 from McDonolds plain large with DRPEPPER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> how about a number 3 from McDonolds plain large with DRPEPPER


Haha ur crazy


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Dr told me not to force let it chill n get swelling down I might need to have surgery. I want to start working already


LISTEN TO THE DOCTOR!.,...HOPEFULLY IT DOESNT GET TO BE DAT BAD


----------



## lesstime

am hella hungery lmao i have not had lunch from there in like 6 days  lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> LISTEN TO THE DOCTOR!.,...HOPEFULLY IT DOESNT GET TO BE DAT BAD


Yea that why I ain't tryn to force it.. I hate surgery


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am hella hungery lmao i have not had lunch from there in like 6 days  lol


I been wanting some tacos... Hey Robert when is ur family going to make some bomb taco again like last time I went ....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I kow that.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ain't my bike I don't fck with street bikes tht to easy no disrespect to none of my members.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I been wanting some tacos... Hey Robert when is ur family going to make some bomb taco again like last time I went ....


DAMN HOMIE U MAKING ME HUNGRY....I DONT KNOW YET MY UNCLE MAKES SOME ON SPECIAL DAYS,...BUT FOR SURE ON MY BDAY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN HOMIE U MAKING ME HUNGRY....I DONT KNOW YET MY UNCLE MAKES SOME ON SPECIAL DAYS,...BUT FOR SURE ON MY BDAY!


When ur bday


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When ur bday


NOV 22ND:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> NOV 22ND:biggrin:


Awwwwww we still got months to go


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Awwwwww we still got months to go


LOL NOT TOO FAR!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Well far enuff that I can't wait for the tacos


----------



## HOTSHOT956

hell no he better build what i paid him to build.if not his fired:buttkick:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ain't my bike I don't fck with street bikes tht to easy no disrespect to none of my members.


its kool bro.we understand


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> ugh drpepper time


how about finish hectors parts so he can bring back the texas chapter:twak:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> its kool bro.we understand


U get what I mean there more competion in semi then the other category's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> how about finish hectors parts so he can bring back the texas chapter:twak:


X2 I agree


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U get what I mean there more competion in semi then the other category's


oh ok i though you where saying it like streets aint nothing. ok kool we back to normal:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> oh ok i though you where saying it like streets aint nothing. ok kool we back to normal:thumbsup:


Pm sent


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Well far enuff that I can't wait for the tacos


THERES SOME BOMB ASS TACOS HERE IN COMPTON!...


----------



## lesstime

dust is everywhere


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats good ma GT FAMILY1FAMILY1


----------



## lesstime

letting the dust calm down so i can see


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its windy??


----------



## lesstime

naw was sanding filler


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm bored at home


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo and p.j do something


----------



## lesstime

draw that radical you been telling me about


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ooo and p.j do something


I'm right here chilln with my bm n baby n u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> draw that radical you been telling me about


I hit just d to see wat design he has


----------



## lesstime

now now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> now now


Yea just now


----------



## lesstime

i have a idea ill talk to him soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i have a idea ill talk to him soon


I don't want to build that shit to after Vegas. Next income tax I'll get on it. I just ask if he has any design already made. I want to spend all the cash on the parts n get that shit read for lv


----------



## lesstime

for sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> for sure


GT making big things give it time n all the gt member will probably leave that china stuff watch.


----------



## lesstime

they will am sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yuppppppp


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U gonna bust out a radical??? :0


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 481163
> View attachment 481164
> View attachment 481165
> View attachment 481167
> View attachment 481169
> View attachment 481170


nice!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U gonna bust out a radical??? :0


Yes sir I got to step up to the plate


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I feel u lol


----------



## lesstime

can i build a ratrod bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> can i build a ratrod bike


As long it follow gt standards


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> As long it follow gt standards


lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol


U turning to a greeser now


----------



## lesstime

lmao hell yeah lol you should see the 52 it's all jacked up in the sky with a bigblock chevy blowen with big fat white wall slicks in the rear ready to drag race that dirt road


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao hell yeah lol you should see the 52 it's all jacked up in the sky with a bigblock chevy blowen with big fat white wall slicks in the rear ready to drag race that dirt road


Are u ok. Sell me the LC b4 u do something dumb to it to n make it hotrod -_-


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm going to sleep text me if anything cracks in here


----------



## lesstime

lmao hahaha


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Traveling to state to state


----------



## furby714

damn i can see u like orange sick.bikes homie


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Traveling to state to state


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!!!! State to state "one team one dream"


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

furby714 said:


> damn i can see u like orange sick.bikes homie


That's that my color brother it stand out a lot with everything lol and thank u brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> GT up!!!! State to state "one team one dream"


Blood in blood out  lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Before 









After


----------



## furby714

yea its a nice color my first show bike was otange n,mayb da nezt one too


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's that my color brother it stand out a lot with everything lol and thank u brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

1992 to 2004









2004 to 2011









Now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

furby714 said:


> yea its a nice color my first show bike was otange n,mayb da nezt one too


Hell yea that best color. But I think I'm going different Color on my next projec


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition n pirate dont believe in retirement they show off to the paint falls off


----------



## furby714

orale wa color is ur nex projecr


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition n pirate dont believe in retirement they show off to the paint falls off


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

furby714 said:


> orale wa color is ur nex projecr


To be honest I'm not sure I'm going to build a radical. my frame getting design as we speak so how the frame look I'm going to go with a color that goes with it. After Vegas gt frame should be up for sale maybe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn been in GOODTIMES since I was born n still reopen the gt 

There i was when I was small n the pirate bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

When people call us in a hop or bikes we take shit serious n handle our business to be on the top...

Example


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

When I own 3 bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Crusing in Vegas 4 years ago


----------



## lesstime

before






after


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Put this bike together just to have something clean for a Dailey


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

East la old trike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its coming homie.TTT BIG DIFFERENCE


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 1992 to 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 to 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Justin-Az

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Put this bike together just to have something clean for a Dailey


This bike looks nice and clean


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My daughter be out soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Justin-Az said:


> This bike looks nice and clean


Thank u brother


----------



## lesstime

FULLTIMERS facebook meeting asap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Before 










After


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tomorow I'll post àll the pics if I fill good n no pain


----------



## INKEDUP

SEE U RIDERS ON SUNDAY


----------



## RIDES3

YES SIR YOU GUYS FLIP PAGES LIKE PANCAKES ...


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know wat up Andy ... See u this weekn brother


----------



## RIDES3

RIDES3
ElProfeJoseWHATS UP JOSE WHATS GOOD YOU GET MY TEXT


----------



## INKEDUP

RIDES3 said:


> YES SIR YOU GUYS FLIP PAGES LIKE PANCAKES ...


WUZ UP ANDY!! HOW U BEEN????THIS IS FLEET


----------



## ElProfeJose

RIDES3 said:


> RIDES3
> ElProfeJoseWHATS UP JOSE WHATS GOOD YOU GET MY TEXT



Simon player.


----------



## RIDES3

DOING GOOD I LIKE THE NAME OR YOUR BIKE KANDY KUSH/MY RIDE IS BLUE KUSH /ONE DAY WE NEED TO HOOK UP AND HAVE A KUSH PARTY


INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP ANDY!! HOW U BEEN????THIS IS FLEET


----------



## INKEDUP

RIDES3 said:


> DOING GOOD I LIKE THE NAME OR YOUR BIKE KANDY KUSH/MY RIDE IS BLUE KUSH /ONE DAY WE NEED TO HOOK UP AND HAVE A KUSH PARTY


THATS MY NEW PROJECT HOMIE GOTTA DO AN HONOR TO THE BADDEST MEDICINE OUT THERE!LOL.....IM ALWAYS DOWN HOMIE


----------



## ElProfeJose

RIDES3 said:


> DOING GOOD I LIKE THE NAME OR YOUR BIKE KANDY KUSH/MY RIDE IS BLUE KUSH /ONE DAY WE NEED TO HOOK UP AND HAVE A KUSH PARTY


Lol. Andy your a fool player. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Jose from LATINS FINEST just passing thru. What's up Goodtimers!!! TTT.


----------



## INKEDUP

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Andy your a fool player. Lol.


U IN TOO HOMIE OR WUT??LOL


----------



## RIDES3

YUP I AM ..


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Andy your a fool player. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

RIDES3 said:


> YUP I AM ..


Lol.


----------



## RIDES3

THE BADDEST I THINK IS OG/818 KUSH


INKEDUP said:


> THATS MY NEW PROJECT HOMIE GOTTA DO AN HONOR TO THE BADDEST MEDICINE OUT THERE!LOL.....IM ALWAYS DOWN HOMIE


----------



## INKEDUP

RIDES3 said:


> THE BADDEST I THINK IS OG/818 KUSH


ON THE LOOK FOR THAT!....


----------



## lesstime

GT UP


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas!


----------



## lesstime

feeding felix and off to the garage


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning GOODTIMERS so far so good I'm close to walk just can't put pressure yet


----------



## lesstime

:naughty::shh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> :naughty::shh:


Lol what u doing Mang I think my dad ship the box out just becarefull don't throw shit away i left some Feds in there


----------



## lesstime

cool is he awake i might text him and ask about the jackets sence i delated the last one i got from him


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool is he awake i might text him and ask about the jackets sence i delated the last one i got from him


Yea he been awake since 8pm last night


----------



## lesstime

oh damn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh damn


He works grave yards that why he don't write or answer back at day time only weekn if ur lucky he not busy


----------



## lesstime

lol cool i was texting and the door rings i thought it was him lmao


----------



## lesstime

:drama:i dont want to wait to open it  but i have too  or i get:buttkick: by monica


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 481435
> :drama:i dont want to wait to open it  but i have too  or i get:buttkick: by monica


Does she know the box is there


----------



## lesstime

yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah


Then ur fuck lol


----------



## lesstime

for now ill come back and ill be talking again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh


----------



## lesstime

nothing lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hey what's Goodtimes bike club Jst coming throw to apologize on one of are bike club members he got some custom part done and now he's all big head were not a club thats disrespectful we are good peeps with your IE CHAPTER so sorry about that you guys have some very nice bike look forward to meeting you. Iam president of LATINS FINEST CC if you question or concerns pm me thanks GOODTIMES TTMFT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

its all good.we like competition keeps us moveing and building. he never said anything wrong but just calling us out for a challenge. which were totally up to. keep it comeing if it was up to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

HOTSHOT956 said:


> its all good.we like competition keeps us moveing and building. he never said anything wrong but just calling us out for a challenge. which were totally up to. keep it comeing if it was up to me.:thumbsup:


ya but it was brought to one of are officer attention from one of your members so well Jst leave it like that cus sometimes not everybody likes that bro cus you got to remember everyone is looking at this but OK man everything is kool see you guys around


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats sup Good Timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats sup Good Timers


Wht up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> its all good.we like competition keeps us moveing and building. he never said anything wrong but just calling us out for a challenge. which were totally up to. keep it comeing if it was up to me.:thumbsup:


What up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ya but it was brought to one of are officer attention from one of your members so well Jst leave it like that cus sometimes not everybody likes that bro cus you got to remember everyone is looking at this but OK man everything is kool see you guys around


ok i didnt know that. wish we could off seen it in the positive way. his still more then welcome in our topic. case closed lets keep moveing. peace to a good respected car club:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up


was good g. we trying to pick up some nice parts for this sundays show.my girl and freddy putting in work for the mighty gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good g. we trying to pick up some nice parts for this sundays show.my girl and freddy putting in work for the mighty gt


Take some pics n post them up. Can't wait to see them


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Take some pics n post them up. Can't wait to see them


pm sent and yea im still trying to learn how to post pics:banghead:


----------



## lesstime

email the pic's to me ill post them for you shots my phone fucked up


----------



## HOTSHOT956

kool:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## HOTSHOT956

nothing much just here waiting on my parts:tears: how about you? are you kicking back relaxing?


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> View attachment 481229


men i love how this one looks:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

no am trying to prime but theres to much wind and then i tryed to weld a little bit but then felix woke up ugh


----------



## lesstime

HOTSHOT956 said:


> men i love how this one looks:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## INKEDUP

FROM THIS TO


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## oneofakind

Was up fleet any good pics of "Drama Queen"...


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> Was up fleet any good pics of "Drama Queen"...


LETME LOOK EM UP ON MY OLD PHOTOBUCKET HOMIE


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> Was up fleet any good pics of "Drama Queen"...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







IS THIS GOOD ENUFF???LOL STILL LOOKING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


CLEANNNN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## INKEDUP

WHEN I MET DAVID N STARTED PROSPECTING FOR GOODTIMES


----------



## INKEDUP

THIS IS WUT GOT ME IN GOODTIMES BACK IN LATE 08'


----------



## INKEDUP

DRAMA QUEEN(RETIRED)


----------



## INKEDUP

ELA


----------



## INKEDUP

VENTURA FIRST YEAR IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Man always liked this bike..I like it cause its different not a schwinn


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> Man always liked this bike..I like it cause its different not a schwinn


I THINK TURTLE SAID ITS A GERMAN FRAME...VERY RARE


----------



## INKEDUP

'QUEEN OF THE STREETS" AND "PRINCESS UNIQUE"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


WUT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS BIKE
?


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## lesstime

Our jackets


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WUT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS BIKE
> ?


Sal said he getting everything custom Should e out for vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Welcome our newest member in Yuma chapter


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sal said he getting everything custom Should e out for vegas


FIRME FIRME!


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Welcome our newest member in Yuma chapter


WELCOME TO THE FAM! THAT BIKE IS BADDD


----------



## INKEDUP

(retired)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WELCOME TO THE FAM! THAT BIKE IS BADDD


Give it time everybody in gt we be all custom


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Give it time everybody in gt we be all custom


:yes:


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP

miss this mofo


----------



## INKEDUP

hope i see her this sunday!


----------



## INKEDUP

CANDIES AND PEARLS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> hope i see her this sunday!


U want another blood stain on ur seat


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U want another blood stain on ur seat


:yes::x:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U want another blood stain on ur seat


:barf:


----------



## oneofakind

My next project my daughter really likes this one similiar to Drama Queen but a 20'...


----------



## oneofakind

She's only 7 and loves lowrider bikes...baught her a pink bmx style bike and still has the tags on it...lol...


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> My next project my daughter really likes this one similiar to Drama Queen but a 20'...


CANT WAIT TO SEE WUT U DO TO IT!!!!...


----------



## HOTSHOT956

oneofakind said:


> She's only 7 and loves lowrider bikes...baught her a pink bmx style bike and still has the tags on it...lol...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## Gee-Gee

uffin:


----------



## lesstime

where my fulltimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gee-Gee said:


> uffin:


Wat up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> She's only 7 and loves lowrider bikes...baught her a pink bmx style bike and still has the tags on it...lol...


That bike is tight I always like those style frame. I'm tryn get my daughter like that to love lowrider


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That bike is tight I always like those style frame. I'm tryn get my daughter like that to love lowrider


Yeah my son doesn't care to much he loves sports and and my daughter she loves it...and I got two other frames like this...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Yeah my son doesn't care to much he loves sports and and my daughter she loves it...and I got two other frames like this...


That how it was with me n my bro ... My bro like his sports I was in to lowriding... This is my daughter she always excited at car shows n try to help me clean gt edition n leaves finger prints all over it lol she cry when I took her out of the car she tell me no papa jump jump lol Its nice feeling huh bro to get ur kids invovl3


----------



## Vm0m0

INKEDUP said:


> hope i see her this sunday!


 that bitch was nasty foo


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT fam


----------



## lesstime

sup damn windy over here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Vm0m0 said:


> that bitch was nasty foo


Lol roberto fell in love when he seen her. Still hs the seat hanging in his room.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup GT fam


Wat up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup damn windy over here


Good weather over here


----------



## lesstime

am sure it is


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Getting ready for ventura show!


----------



## lesstime

208 ready also


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I wanted to go to Ventura but I have meeting to go to Sunday


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thomas u foreal?? 
And p.j its all good...do our line up for l.a super show is looking real good! ;D


----------



## lesstime

yeah tomorrow and sunday we got two show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thomas u foreal??
> And p.j its all good...do our line up for l.a super show is looking real good! ;D


Meeting goes good we have bigger line


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah tomorrow and sunday we got two show


Good luck out there GOODTIMER


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

P.j sounds good and thomas good luck out there


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up gt 4 life


----------



## lesstime

i was hoping this wind dye down so i can paint and have another ride to take but it has not stoped sence wedsnight


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Why to windy


----------



## lesstime

my garage is right in the wind path so i open the garage i get tons of dust and dirt


----------



## Vm0m0

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol roberto fell in love when he seen her. Still hs the seat hanging in his room.


 that some nasty shit homie...:rofl:


----------



## INKEDUP

Vm0m0 said:


> that bitch was nasty foo


HAHHA N THERES A VIDEO ON YOUTUBE OF HER....CANT FIND IT


----------



## INKEDUP

Vm0m0 said:


> that some nasty shit homie...:rofl:


SOLD IT HOMIE!....IT HAD JANX MAZE LEFTOVERS TOO!


----------



## Vm0m0

INKEDUP said:


> SOLD IT HOMIE!....IT HAD JANX MAZE LEFTOVERS TOO!


 your fucken sick foo


----------



## INKEDUP

Vm0m0 said:


> your fucken sick foo


HAHAHA THAT WAS THAT BIKES THEME!..."MAKE IT NASTY"


----------



## INKEDUP

IM OFF TO DO SOME PATTERNS ON JUANS PEDAL CAR...WILL POST PICS ONCE ITS FINISHED


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## lesstime

GT what you doing


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Chillen sleeping lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> IM OFF TO DO SOME PATTERNS ON JUANS PEDAL CAR...WILL POST PICS ONCE ITS FINISHED


Is it done yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## lesstime

sdfghytrfdfcvbnjkild


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat ^^^^


----------



## lesstime

pocket post lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahaha how can i do that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan n Thomas


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nm fixed my front axel of the rim and now ready for tpnorow cleaned everything frm display to bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nm fixed my front axel of the rim and now ready for tpnorow cleaned everything frm display to bike


That right wish I can make it out there. But got to handle buiness get the gt bigger


----------



## lesstime

Welding and now off to look at at lot for sale


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Is it done yet


ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAMN!!!!! IM IMPRESSED BY MYSELF AND IM BEEN SERIOUS!!!:tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAMN!!!!! IM IMPRESSED BY MYSELF AND IM BEEN SERIOUS!!!:tears:


Wat u mean


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Welding and now off to look at at lot for sale


By a lot down in la n build ur dream home


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat u mean


YOU'LL KNOW IN A FEW MIN WHEN I POST PICS...LET ME JUST PAY MY PHONE ONLINE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> YOU'LL KNOW IN A FEW MIN WHEN I POST PICS...LET ME JUST PAY MY PHONE ONLINE


Cool cant wait gt up.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That right wish I can make it out there. But got to handle buiness get the gt bigger


Yeah i feel u


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool cant wait gt up.


I TOOK A BUNCH OF PICS....SPENT THE WHOLE DAY DOIN THE CAR N I FORGOT ABOUT MY TRIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm prowd of all the GOODTIMERS that are pushing n putting in work. They can't stop us n won't stop us. Keeping doing what u guys r doing building n showing n repn the mighty GT. if u got question hit me up


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm prowd of all the GOODTIMERS that are pushing n putting in work. They can't stop us n won't stop us. Keeping doing what u guys r doing building n showing n repn the mighty GT. if u got question hit me up



I HAVE A QUESTION!>...............





WUT DOES PROWD MEAN????LMAO:tongue:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Robert u guys seting up tommorow?? And are u gonna brin ur trike???


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Robert u guys seting up tommorow?? And are u gonna brin ur trike???


I THINK THE GIRLS ARE....IM GONNAA TAKE EM...I HAVENT FINISHED MY TRIKE YET N JUANS PEDAL CAR ON SUNDAY CUZ ITS STILL DRYING


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Orale spunds good and post a pic of juans car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION!>...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT DOES PROWD MEAN????LMAO:tongue:


Lol I mean proud


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Post pics when u guys go


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Orale spunds good and post a pic of juans car


IN A LIL BIT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Post pics when u guys go


I will I'll post pics with my sisters phone cause my phone dnt work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> IN A LIL BIT


U said a lil bit like an hour ago lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I will I'll post pics with my sisters phone cause my phone dnt work


For sure. R u going to put on ur fender or save them to there finish


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ima repaint them with candy paint add pattern and maybe add the water drop effect


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ima repaint them with candy paint add pattern and maybe add the water drop effect


Yea tht will look tight on ur fender. N do the mural on top of it tank.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea tht will look tight on ur fender. N do the mural on top of it tank.


Ima do em on the fenders cause the frame is gonna have more pinstriping and leafing


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U said a lil bit like an hour ago lol


SORRY I WAS EATING...PHONE PAID ILL UPLOAD THE PICS NOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ima do em on the fenders cause the frame is gonna have more pinstriping and leafing


Who going to do ur mural


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> SORRY I WAS EATING...PHONE PAID ILL UPLOAD THE PICS NOW


It's all good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who going to do ur mural


Nane Project Matt


----------



## INKEDUP

FINALLY PIC UP


----------



## INKEDUP

HERE IT IS....ILL POST THE REST OF THE PICS ON MY OTHER THREAD


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> HERE IT IS....ILL POST THE REST OF THE PICS ON MY OTHER THREAD
> View attachment 482076


Dammmm homie da shiii beutiful


----------



## dee_5o5

That some nice work you guys doing.....like the paint on that pedal car..... :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

THSNK U GUYS!!! POST SOME FEEDBACK ON MY THREAD PLZ


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pedal car nice. Next stop pinstripe n leaf n patterns will stand out even more


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pedal car nice. Next stop pinstripe n leaf n patterns will stand out even more


THATS WUT I TOLD MY CUZIN...I LEFT EM ENOUGH SPACE FOR MURALS TOO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## INKEDUP

VENTURA CARSHOW BOUND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> VENTURA CARSHOW BOUND


Take some pics at all the bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where the gt at


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wasup p.j!!


----------



## lesstime

Boo boo show came home early worked on parts for Hector and David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Boo boo show came home early worked on parts for Hector and David


Why what happen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wasup p.j!!


What up did u line up already


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah umm i think 11 bikes


----------



## Swallow my

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Swallow my said:


> :wave:


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah umm i think 11 bikes


Post pics


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My phone dnt take pics cause its fucked up but 2morrow for shure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> My phone dnt take pics cause its fucked up but 2morrow for shure


Alright for sure


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright for sure


We be looking good out there tho


----------



## INKEDUP

PASSING BY...GOOD NIT3:inout:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family wats good for todayy


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT UP. ITS SHOWTIME. HAVE A NICE DAY OUT THERE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good luck to all the gt putting in work don't for get pics.


----------



## lesstime

Off to show goodluck fam get pics I will


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Off to show goodluck fam get pics I will


Hurry up n post pics


----------



## Juan GT Reyes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

11 bikes 
GT UP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


>


That's a badass display on the pedal car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


>


Ventura Is looking really good I got to step up my game in my display  hope u guys do good n place


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT UP!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> GT UP!!!!


Gt 4 life


----------



## lesstime

Today at a local show T4's trike took best lowrider bike $30 in cash and a $25 gift card to chili's


----------



## lesstime

hector and freddy and TX fam out getting some sun


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up gt good job to all the gt that put in work today.


----------



## lesstime

looking good fam


Juan GT Reyes said:


> ;


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bike club reppn today from state to state ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I placed 3rd my sister as well claudia placed 1st david 1st and jose 1st


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I placed 3rd my sister as well claudia placed 1st david 1st and jose 1st


Congrats to all the gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

It was alrite....i was subny theb wibdy and cold lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

It was alrite....i was sunny then windy and cold lol


----------



## INKEDUP

IT WAS FUN GETTING TOGETHER WITH THE FAM...HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ik it was good being with the GT family


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I placed 3rd my sister as well claudia placed 1st david 1st and jose 1st


congrats fulltimer.we took 1st and 2nd :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

That's wassup


----------



## lesstime

Up :/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT family.....who going to the nite life show???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup GT family.....who going to the nite life show???


If I still cant walk I'll go but if I could I'm working


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hu???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hu???


I said if I can't walk I will go but. But if I do walk Ill be at work. Need to catch up on money


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

orale sounds good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> orale sounds good


How was the show


----------



## lesstime

late lunch in the shop


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

The show was alrite last year was better....juging was wack lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup p.j wats good homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup p.j wats good homie


Just got home from the dr so far it look good no surgery it look like


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sounds good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sounds good


Hell yea that's good news  what u up to


----------



## INKEDUP

LOWRIDER TOUR STOP(SANCTIONED) AUG 5 AT THE KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN BAKERSFIELD(LRN)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> LOWRIDER TOUR STOP(SANCTIONED) AUG 5 AT THE KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN BAKERSFIELD(LRN)


I don't like that show


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I don't like that show


I DONT EITHER BUT IT MIGHT SAVE ME SOME MONEY


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Why is that p.j??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Why is that p.j??


The last time I went they were actn dumb. N security being stupid with me. N then plus there mostly dub cars. But I think I migh go just found out lrm magazine is part of it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The last time I went they were actn dumb. N security being stupid with me. N then plus there mostly dub cars. But I think I migh go just found out lrm magazine is part of it


When is it again???


----------



## lesstime

sup GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much just chillen with the family
Wats good with u?


----------



## lesstime

working hard on parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fulltimer!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> When is it again???


Aug 5th


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Aug 5th


Hopefully we go


----------



## lesstime

3 small cuts and 2 small burns all on the same arm/hand


----------



## lesstime

grinding can be a itch


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

How that happe??


----------



## lesstime

grinding some parts and handling them with out gloves or any safty gear


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:h5: thanks for the help bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How everybody night tonight


----------



## lesstime

great


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> great


August 5th I got to get gt ready I need to back to work ASAP


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## RIDES3




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family wats good in the hood


----------



## lesstime

of to drop off kids then back to the garage so i can get things done hope to ship out tomorrow for chrome /paint


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nice!! Thomas...ill send u the picture in a bit let me draw em


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nice!! Thomas...ill send u the picture in a bit let me draw em


you done with your school work 1st???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I enter at 9 today and get out at 1:05


----------



## lesstime

cool cool you going to bakerfield or woodland?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I think ima go to both or if not just to woodland and the l.a supper show


----------



## lesstime

cool i have to hit woodland or bakersfeild no matter what then LA was going to be just for fun


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah might hit 1 of them but l.a forshure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Does anyone have the score sheet for lrm I want to look at it


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

There it is p.j  lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn I need get my engraving ASAP


----------



## lesstime

pay for mine also JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> pay for mine also JR


I need to get to work already I'm exercising my leg a lot so I can start next week


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

If deal goes threw ill be sending part off to Texas tomorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To texas???
And pay for mines 2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> To texas???
> And pay for mines 2


If u pay for my engraving I'll make it a deal


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol deal jk jk


----------



## David Cervantes

RIDES3 said:


>


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If deal goes threw ill be sending part off to Texas tomorow


message me with details


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## 55800

GT CO CHECKIN IN


----------



## 55800




----------



## INKEDUP

orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 484193


:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

whats going on GTimers keep up the hard work on them bike build ups...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family......dam its hard customizing custom parts lol


----------



## lesstime

Lmao waiting lol Juan  what's good today


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ima need some help


----------



## lesstime

Lmao send what you got I'll work some out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ima need some help


Make sure u do the the design with a lot of detail so Thomas can work n stay busy lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahahaha ill try but there kinda hard to buildp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahahaha ill try but there kinda hard to buildp


Wat kind look u tryn to get


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat kind look u tryn to get


I wanted to put tiger in some way bit idk how


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I wanted to put tiger in some way bit idk how


Hit up justdeez I'm sure he will get u bad ass designs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where everybody at


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where everybody at


waz up pj


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:


:worship: VENTURA COUNTY!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up pj


What up how u and ur family


----------



## lesstime

david and hector i need address's please 




GT making thangs change


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> david and hector i need address's please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT making thangs change


Post pics on fb I want to see the finishing toutches


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> david and hector i need address's please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT making thangs change



pm sent.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> pm sent.


What up pimp ur almost there brother


----------



## lesstime

In a bit when I get back from kids school


----------



## HOTSHOT956

yes sir almost there. putting overtime left and right at work to bust out already.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> In a bit when I get back from kids school


Awwwwww r u back yet


----------



## lesstime

trying to load them my phone is acting up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> yes sir almost there. putting overtime left and right at work to bust out already.


That what up that motivation right there we keep pushing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> trying to load them my phone is acting up


Don't u hate that when u want to load something up ur phone fuck up


----------



## lesstime

yeah it been doing it all this week  i was trying last night then i said f it am going to bed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah it been doing it all this week  i was trying last night then i said f it am going to bed


Sen it to my email I'll post it up on fb [email protected]


----------



## lesstime

one posted ill keep trying


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> one posted ill keep trying


For sure


----------



## lesstime

it harder to email from the phone then waiting for it to load the pic lmao


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up how u and ur family


WE ARE DOING GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WE ARE DOING GOOD


Cool in glad ur guys r doing good...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

\(0_o)/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup GT fam


What's up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


Not much....wats good with u...hows the leg


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup GT u all still sleeping or wassup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup GT u all still sleeping or wassup


Na I'm up wat u up to


----------



## 55800

had a couple homies from GT CO representing at a local show yesturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bikes r nice brother Colorado looking good in bikes and cars


----------



## 55800

thanks bro we are trying


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

P.j-nuthing much chillen with the family 
Orange crush719- lookikg good colorado looking good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> P.j-nuthing much chillen with the family
> Orange crush719- lookikg good colorado looking good


That cool brother


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

so hows the leg brotha....and are u going to santa barbaras nite life shgw???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> so hows the leg brotha....and are u going to santa barbaras nite life shgw???


Idk yet bro gt strip down I got to get it ready for the 11. N for the Gardena show that best show money prize


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Were is that 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Were is that 1


I think it's the 17 I had post it on fb in our topic


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo yeahsound good....17 of june?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ooo yeahsound good....17 of june?


Yea June tryn to get my seat done n engraving by then


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U gonna have both of em


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U gonna have both of em


Yea I'm tryn Hopefully I can finish


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U gonna engrave everything??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U gonna engrave everything??


Na just those parts I got cut out member? I think this it
What I'm doing to it n display n I'm done with this bike.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U making a big display for it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U making a big display for it?


Idk yet we will see when Vegas comes wat I have left in my pocket. Right now kinda doing bad cause I'm not working


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Oraleu should go crazy with it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Oraleu should go crazy with it


I'm going to see what I can do for the bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Do a big GT on it?? Or something


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Do a big GT on it?? Or something


Help me out and I'll do it lol or sell me ur display lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Haha if u need a turntable hmu i got the perfect man to do it


----------



## lesstime

what it do ??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup lesstime


----------



## lesstime

Working like crazy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what it do ??


Welcome back on it Layitlow. I almost put up pics of u and put missing lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I wanted to put missings signs up 2 lol


----------



## lesstime

next time do it lmao


----------



## lesstime

do it next time lmao


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

So i like that picture u put on fb  u be getting down thomas keep up the good work


----------



## lesstime

jack of all master of none????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan n Thomas


----------



## lesstime

making things happen 



thanks


----------



## lesstime

making things happen 



thanks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much just chillen...p.j u going to lowrider nationals?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much just chillen...p.j u going to lowrider nationals?


I might go. I might not got to see if my job let me take it off sine it going to be a month off of work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo there should be more GT fam out there tho rite


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ooo there should be more GT fam out there tho rite


Yea but idk becuz everybody said they ain't going from other clubs everybody boycotting it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea but idk becuz everybody said they ain't going from other clubs everybody boycotting it


Why???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Why???


The judging suck. The people that work there are dicks to u. price are high n I think it's only one wrist ban for each person. But idk I could be wrong now that lrm is part of it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

wake up someone want to buy me a new phone???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wake up someone want to buy me a new phone???


Wat brand u have


----------



## lesstime

cricket


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cricket


I text u but no text Wat company phone u got


----------



## lesstime

Huawei by cricket


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Huawei by cricket


Is that a bootleg company ???


----------



## lesstime

Yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yeah


My bad I can't help then lol


----------



## lesstime

i understand


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just buy new one or look on Craigslist or eBay


----------



## lesstime

no way ill wait


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Man I'm
Bored


----------



## lesstime

off to get kids


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 489079
> View attachment 489080


That orange is tight


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup 
Damm the peddel dar looks good


----------



## INKEDUP

YES IT DOES!!


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::dunno:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup 
Damm the peddal dar looks good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up everybody


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup p.j wats good GT brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just chilln tryn to get back to walking. Feel like a baby tryn to walk lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol...hows that going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol...hows that going


I have lil pain here n there. But I'm tryn to walk my leg fills week when I do


----------



## lesstime

Not liking June already  see you next month


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Not liking June already  see you next month


Huh wat u talking about


----------



## INKEDUP

TIME FOR SOME UOGRADES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What u going to do to it


----------



## INKEDUP

NEW SEAT,SPEAKERS GETTING SOME CUSTOM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> NEW SEAT,SPEAKERS GETTING SOME CUSTOM


 That's cool. Who doing ur seat I should be getting my seat soon. That guy hottstuff is doing it


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool. Who doing ur seat I should be getting my seat soon. That guy hottstuff is doing it


SAME GUY I ALWAYS GO TO....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> SAME GUY I ALWAYS GO TO....


thats cool. when u busting out with it...


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> thats cool. when u busting out with it...


IDK YET...IM MOVING AGAIN SO IIM GONNA SLOW DOWN ON IT AGAIN:/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> IDK YET...IM MOVING AGAIN SO IIM GONNA SLOW DOWN ON IT AGAIN:/


thats cool.. u need to find ur self a lady to pay for urshit..lol.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup family wats on for the weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YUP MY SISTER PLAYING IN MONEY WHY BUY TOYS WHEN MONEY BRING HER SMILE...LOL..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> thats cool.. u need to find ur self a lady to pay for urshit..lol.


IVE FOUND A LOT BUT THEY ALL COME WITH BABIES:/......JUST ONE SHE HAS NO KIDS BUT SHE 32


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

coming hard soon


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

built not bought GT


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 490115
> View attachment 490116
> built not bought GT


Ummm lol


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ummm lol


you know this aint nothing bought on that one besides tires


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you know this aint nothing bought on that one besides tires


Yes sir gt pushing hard for Vegas.


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir gt pushing hard for Vegas.


wtf is that sh*t lmao j/k


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wtf is that sh*t lmao j/k


It's that Lesstimes custom foo lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

hurry up and make it look like something


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Old school pic GT up


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hurry up and make it look like something


It On the way to engraver 3 weeks I should get back


----------



## lesstime

nice

how the seat?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nice
> 
> how the seat?


It should be done this weekn. I hope gt edition hangs with the semi this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

it should we doing alot to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it should we doing alot to it


After the major stuff . We just need to do lil minor custom parts


----------



## lesstime

am thinking am thinking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

An old bike that my dad build I have the sign only


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pirate sign back in 1993


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am thinking am thinking


Just tbone crank gooseneck pedals seat post


----------



## lesstime

message sent fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Detroit Michigan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ex Orange county . I need to go to oc and recruit over there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Me n east la cruising in parade


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My daughter pedal car


----------



## lesstime

i got a crank and t bar JR message sent for trade via fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

post some more


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> post some more


It getting boring going back n fourth on my iPod to post pics lol On lunch brake


----------



## lesstime

post more


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thomas make sure u ready for Vegas. No dumping ur beer n putting water n goin to sleep early lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thomas make sure u ready for Vegas. No dumping ur beer n putting water n goin to sleep early lol









i got the pics of me drinking and you just holding the bottle


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 490170
> i got the pics of me drinking and you just holding the bottle


Lol who went to bed early ???


----------



## lesstime

it was a long drive


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it was a long drive


But it's Vegas -_- u don't go to sleep in Vegas


----------



## lesstime

lol ill keep that in mind this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol ill keep that in mind this year


It just fuck up when u need to wake up Saturday with 2 hour sleep with a hang over lol


----------



## lesstime

am glad i didnt meet the porclien god that weekend unlike someone else


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am glad i didnt meet the porclien god that weekend unlike someone else


This year ur staying up lol


----------



## lesstime

lol yeah lol bring something to tie me down no ****


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol yeah lol bring something to tie me down no ****


Wowzers that sound just gay foo I'm not kicking it with u in Vegas lol


----------



## lesstime

lol i bet lol i said no **** foo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I don't care if u said no **** lol that still sounded really gay 0_0 lol


----------



## lesstime

lmao 

you going to bring both bike to vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao
> 
> you going to bring both bike to vegas


I'm going to try becuz I'm gettin that big display maybe. My dad getting it for the bike.


----------



## lesstime

nice i think you should it will look good out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nice i think you should it will look good out there


What bikes r u takin this year to Vegas


----------



## lesstime

not sure right now if thing change soon t4 trike and a 12inch if not two


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> not sure right now if thing change soon t4 trike and a 12inch if not two


That suck I hope shit gets better soon.


----------



## lesstime

it wiil but it has to get to the worst point 1st


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it wiil but it has to get to the worst point 1st


Yea I know what u mean. Just get push n look harder u will find something soon. Damn I want gt bust out soon. Once gt finish I'm going to make visit in the 909 area show them gt come back harder n take that win back lol


----------



## lesstime

always foo always GT blood never has there heads down


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> always foo always GT blood never has there heads down


Both bike club could bring all there bikes I'll beat them. Ill show them what motivation they gave me When I lost  U need motivation u haven't did nothig to ur top secret


----------



## lesstime

huh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> huh


We need to get ur ass motivated on ur radical agai.n


----------



## lesstime

i am but have no money i need money for the last few things if an can get a job and sell both the chevyy and the kart ill be @woodland ready to stop some shit talking i be hearing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i am but have no money i need money for the last few things if an can get a job and sell both the chevyy and the kart ill be @woodland ready to stop some shit talking i be hearing


My homie has g for the Chevy bomb n he said he wanted to get it but I told u wanted 1500


----------



## lesstime

let me sleep on it when can he come get it ? when can i get $$$


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> let me sleep on it when can he come get it ? when can i get $$$


When I see him let me see if he was serious becuz I try to pump him to get it so I can roll out there to lol that free trip lol


----------



## lesstime

cool let me know ill sleep on it also sooner you tell me the sooner i make up my mind


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool let me know ill sleep on it also sooner you tell me the sooner i make up my mind


Alright I'll see him tomorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GT family!


Good morning u going to Santa Barbra


----------



## lesstime

what it do?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

P.j- not with the bikes :/


----------



## lesstime

your gounded juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

No ima wait till nationals gonna add paterns to the fenders and paterns to the other bike


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah..wats sup on ur side of town?


----------



## lesstime

mocked up the rad with all the parts kinda in the mood to sell it and start over


----------



## lesstime

pic posted on GTFB


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

See it...i think u should finish it


----------



## lesstime

can you pay for me to finsh it ?


----------



## lesstime

if it places at the 1st show it goes to ill pay you back if not you can have it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Crazy guy


----------



## lesstime

.....

kinda want to do a 20inch i have a few ideas that be kinda cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> .....
> 
> kinda want to do a 20inch i have a few ideas that be kinda cool


Semi ?????


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its a 12"


----------



## INKEDUP

NICE PICS!!! GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB ALWAYS DOING IT!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup robert!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Semi ?????


yeah lmao



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its a 12"


ugh???



INKEDUP said:


> NICE PICS!!! GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB ALWAYS DOING IT!


the only way to do it the GT way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah lmao
> 
> ugh???
> 
> the only way to do it the GT way


Lol great gives me more motivation take out another semi lol jk


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup robert!


SUP DOGG


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

After all i am going to santa barbara


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> After all i am going to santa barbara


Someone take pics


----------



## lesstime

X2222


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Alrite lets see if my camra fnt fuk ul


----------



## lesstime

up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo my bad lol


----------



## lesstime

:twak:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning gt


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I got my seat done and getting parts engraved


----------



## lesstime

sweet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yes sir


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

We did gteat today cars placed and both yuma placed and me davids bike claudias pink bike and joses peddal car and somr frm so cal placed 
GT looked great!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> We did gteat today cars placed and both yuma placed and me davids bike claudias pink bike and joses peddal car and somr frm so cal placed
> GT looked great!!!!


Did u get pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES so cal bike chapt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES so cal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES so cal


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Did u get pics


Na phone acting up sometimes when i open the camera app it freezes....but we had a good time with so-cal yuma and 1 member frm the convertibles


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Na phone acting up sometimes when i open the camera app it freezes....but we had a good time with so-cal yuma and 1 member frm the convertibles


How many bikes


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

There was 10 ventura county 2 yuma and 5 or 6 ftm so cal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> There was 10 ventura county 2 yuma and 5 or 6 ftm so cal


Damn good line up  I miss out on a good show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES so cal and Yuma and Ventura put it down this weekn at santa barbra congrats GOODTIMES. I give u guys props pushing hard traveling from state to state and city to city.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

state 2 state looking good congrats fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That all the pics I found sorry if i miss anyone


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

bikes look real good today in Santa Barbra keep up the hard work GTimers..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

GTimers lets get the reg's in for the LA show. we want to take everything we have. 

thanks,
Paul Sr.


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Davids trike looking bad ass 2 of my favorite...!


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Fenders look real good needs matching paterns to set it off...nice...


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


I like the upgrades on this lookin real good...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thanks for the props on gt bikes


----------



## INKEDUP

I WANT TO CONGRATULATE EVERY MEMBER THAT PUT IT DOWN AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW...WE KEEP CAUSING DAMAGE AT THAT SHOW AND THANKS TO SO CAL AND YUMA CHAPTER FOR THE SUPPORT!! MEANS A LOT TO US VENTURA RIDERS...SEE YOU ALL ON THE NEXT ONE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I WANT TO CONGRATULATE EVERY MEMBER THAT PUT IT DOWN AT THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW...WE KEEP CAUSING DAMAGE AT THAT SHOW AND THANKS TO SO CAL AND YUMA CHAPTER FOR THE SUPPORT!! MEANS A LOT TO US VENTURA RIDERS...SEE YOU ALL ON THE NEXT ONE!


Gt up


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt up


I TOOK SOME PICS OF THE PEDAL CARS....ILL POST EM UP LATER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I TOOK SOME PICS OF THE PEDAL CARS....ILL POST EM UP LATER


Alright sounds good


----------



## 55800

just waiting on fenders and its off to paint


----------



## 55800




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Eres fabi??? Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> just waiting on fenders and its off to paint
> View attachment 491375


I like those rims


----------



## David Cervantes

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING DOWN FOR THE SHOW. IT WAS A PLEASER TO HAVE EVERYONE HEAR IN OUR HOUSE. I APPRECIATED THE TIME EVERYONE MADE TO COME DOWN HEAR. IT WAS A NICE SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN.​


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING DOWN FOR THE SHOW. IT WAS A PLEASER TO HAVE EVERYONE HEAR IN OUR HOUSE. I APPRECIATED THE TIME EVERYONE MADE TO COME DOWN HEAR. IT WAS A NICE SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN.​


Sorry I couldn't make it out there bro I'm doing a lot to gt edition nntryn to save cash


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## HOTSHOT956

looking real good gt. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

WATS GOOD GT FAMILY 
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up hector where u been at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn Juan happy late bday and to ur sis


----------



## lesstime

bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

WATS GOOD GT FAMILY 
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's crackn Juan happy late bday and to ur sis


Thanks p.j


----------



## lesstime

nasty weather cant get anything done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas 
Wassup p.j


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup thomas
> Wassup p.j


What crackn


----------



## lesstime

aye


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> aye


Bee


----------



## lesstime

si .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> si .


What crackn


----------



## lesstime

chit thinking of something new fucking rain


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I wish the GOODTIMER will get off r gt topic on fb n be on here


----------



## lesstime

lol 


lmao at many things i see lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol
> 
> 
> lmao at many things i see lol


Huh


----------



## lesstime

lmao at something i cant repete


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Oooooooooooo k


----------



## lesstime

relax pill's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> relax pill's


Ur taking to many pills


----------



## lesstime

yeah opps 3 only post to take one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Crazy. What kinda pills u taking I'm on vike some I'm good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning bump
GT UP!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Morning bump
> GT UP!!!!


Damn ur up early


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up hector where u been at


wat it dew homie. just been working like crazy. hows it going in the east la


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> wat it dew homie. just been working like crazy. hows it going in the east la


Doing good getting ready for summer. How ur side of town


----------



## HOTSHOT956

on our builds really slow dew to low on cash which was not part of the plan. really hopeing we make it to vegas but the way its going right now.it dont look good.:nosad:


----------



## 96tein

HOTSHOT956 said:


> on our builds really slow dew to low on cash which was not part of the plan. really hopeing we make it to vegas but the way its going right now.it dont look good.:nosad:


think positive g, everything will come together an we will see all you guys in vegas.


----------



## lesstime




----------



## HOTSHOT956

96tein said:


> think positive g, everything will come together an we will see all you guys in vegas.


im really hopeing so.thats the goal. might have to get me a 3rd job to make it out there this year.time flys by real quick.:happysad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> on our builds really slow dew to low on cash which was not part of the plan. really hopeing we make it to vegas but the way its going right now.it dont look good.:nosad:


Yea bro if u can't make it to Vegas it's cool. Just try get those bikes out Vegas is every year thing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

upgrades look good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> upgrades look good


Yes sir it going to look good next month


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 492545











I see a difference


----------



## lesstime

me to ones indoors and one out doors


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I see a difference


I want that bike


----------



## lesstime

do i hear trade in the near futiure


Juan GT Reyes said:


> I see a difference





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I want that bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thomad lol
P.j idk bro..
This guy wanted to buy the bike of me on sunday at the nite life show but said no he had told me 5gs when its only worth like 3g with display


----------



## lesstime

:WOW:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Excacly wat ma dad said


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thomad lol
> P.j idk bro..
> This guy wanted to buy the bike of me on sunday at the nite life show but said no he had told me 5gs when its only worth like 3g with display


U should of sold it are u crazy I would of sold u gt edition


----------



## lesstime

X208 we could of build a Hella bad ass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I would even pay for shipping or deliver it


----------



## lesstime

And my chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> And my chrome


Lol now ur going to far jk


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## oneofakind

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thomad lol
> P.j idk bro..
> This guy wanted to buy the bike of me on sunday at the nite life show but said no he had told me 5gs when its only worth like 3g with display


Man that bike would of been gone...I'm selling the Roadrunner for $2100 with display...and I got all custom show chrome laser cut parts...!


----------



## lesstime

John I'll trade you my Chevy


----------



## oneofakind

Only if you DRIVE it here....


----------



## lesstime

Damn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Damn


Ummm do u need help pushing ur frame and body to him lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol can you make the nosie of the motor


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol can you make the nosie of the motor


Lol crazy u should put it on the frame is going to never sell -_-


----------



## lesstime

Need metal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Need metal


Mickey mouse it find away just to get rid of it


----------



## lesstime

next week


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool


----------



## lesstime

come help????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> come help????


I can't even walk so how am I going to help


----------



## lesstime

trust me you wont need to walk just sit there and bug me ill get work done no ****


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> trust me you wont need to walk just sit there and bug me ill get work done no ****


Pay my ticket I'll leave tomorow


----------



## lesstime

ask your ladie to pay for it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning Goodtimer/fulltimers


----------



## lesstime

aye


----------



## 0spoc0

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I see a difference


 Dam that is cruising man!!! I want it!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ask your ladie to pay for it


Which one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Last day if school hello summer job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

A lil something something for GT edition


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> A lil something something for GT edition


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Seat is sick af gt edition looking good brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Seat is sick af gt edition looking good brother


Just waiting on lil gold and engraving to come back and it on like donkey kong


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm GT edition is gonna be looking good ;D


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm GT edition is gonna be looking good ;D


When U going to start getting custom parts in urs ??? Ur bike will look better then better


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When U going to start getting custom parts in urs ??? Ur bike will look better then better


X208 


bummed very much missing 2nd show this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh what show


----------



## lesstime

one tomorrow night  post to be kinda good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When U going to start getting custom parts in urs ??? Ur bike will look better then better


Hopefully after summer ima geta job hopefully i get it thrn ima get em lol


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hopefully after summer ima geta job hopefully i get it thrn ima get em lol


in time for the vegas show down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> one tomorrow night  post to be kinda good


Damn they going to think ur scared


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hopefully after summer ima geta job hopefully i get it thrn ima get em lol


Start looking


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn they going to think ur scared


one thing am not monica grad at the same time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> one thing am not monica grad at the same time


O yea huh  u don't have no one to trust to leave ur bikes there


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> O yea huh  u don't have no one to trust to leave ur bikes there


naw they all going to the grad


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> naw they all going to the grad


Ummmmmm killer Monica lol I'm jk tell her congrats.


----------



## lesstime

will do 


prospects going though so that good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> will do
> 
> 
> prospects going though so that good


That cool how was those other members


----------



## lesstime

doing good jose working on getting more new parts and leo working on the frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> doing good jose working on getting more new parts and leo working on the frame


That wats up. Post of there bikes later


----------



## lesstime

yeah they said they take some tomorrow and send them to me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thomas- hopefully there out by vegas
P.j- ima go and see if i get my old job if not ima go check out thia body shops


----------



## lesstime

wake up everyone


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damn to early lol good morning good timers :/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wake up everyone


Go to sleep


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup p.j!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup p.j!


Nada just here chilling what up with u


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Chillen as well then later gonna go 2 my older sisters graduation


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Chillen as well then later gonna go 2 my older sisters graduation


That's cool that's cool.


----------



## lesstime

Up up up what ya up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Up up up what ya up to


Putting on my seat see how that shit looks


----------



## lesstime

How it look on bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Post pics when its on the bike


----------



## lesstime

Yea hurry


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I need to go buy longer bolts for the back fuck


----------



## INKEDUP

SOME PICS I FOUND


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## lesstime

good looking bikes and cars in the pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pics r on fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bikes look good.


----------



## lesstime

>>>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looking good p.j 
Robert- pics looking good


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sup 208 finest wats good!


----------



## lesstime

with my collage grad wife


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sup 208 finest wats good!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Tell her i ventura county says congrats!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

At my older sisters graduation


----------



## lesstime

will do tell your sis to and she better go to collage next year 208 said


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn everybody graduating  congrats


----------



## lesstime

thats right


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning gt


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> At my older sisters graduation



SO PROUD THAT ONE OF OUR GOOD TIMERS FAMILY MEMBERS GRADUATED. CONGRATULATION :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> will do tell your sis to and she better go to collage next year 208 said


Thanks and ye she is going


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> SO PROUD THAT ONE OF OUR GOOD TIMERS FAMILY MEMBERS GRADUATED. CONGRATULATION :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


Thanks for coming david and fabi


----------



## lesstime

Happy birthday David have a fun safe one bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Happy birthday mr presidet have a good 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy birthday David have good a day brother


----------



## INKEDUP

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID!! HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

First came out










2nd up grade*










Then u see the rest of the up dates on this pic*


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm p.j GT edition looking good


----------



## David Cervantes

THENCE EVERYONE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much kinda tires lol so ready for the weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much kinda tires lol so ready for the weekend


Are u guys going to av ???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Is it the bike show u posted about yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Is it the bike show u posted about yeah


Na that next .... Tomorow av


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo no low on cash so the bike show and nationals and l.a super showrr got me low then ima re paint the fenders and add patterns so that got me low on $$


----------



## lesstime

at monica party and a homie bring me a 3 wheel kit


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat u gonna do with that


----------



## lesstime

Not to sure yet got a lot of ideas lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Make a scissors lift like lunch moneys


----------



## lesstime

i dont copy others


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Just saying but different on top of u get me


----------



## lesstime

lol i got a few things in mind i dont want to put a lot in to this i need something to ride in the hood with out being worried about messing it up it will be plauqeable for sure GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thats wassup... i wanna finish this pedal car but rite nkw 2 lazy to finish the body work lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol i got a few things in mind i dont want to put a lot in to this i need something to ride in the hood with out being worried about messing it up it will be plauqeable for sure GT


Let's finish ur other project first  lol


----------



## lesstime

come on tomorrow will be a good day to get it in primer it wont take to long get up early take a cold shower and bust a move on that car dont let it get the best of you show it who boss 


i might just put the kit on my street frame and some 72 spokes i have sitting here that are new and see if i cant find some alum. and cut some parts out and polish the hell out them till i get a job ,,,,i got a interview next week some time i have to call and see what time on monday  fingers crossed ,,,,


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let's finish ur other project first  lol


lol hahahah i know huh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> come on tomorrow will be a good day to get it in primer it wont take to long get up early take a cold shower and bust a move on that car dont let it get the best of you show it who boss
> 
> 
> i might just put the kit on my street frame and some 72 spokes i have sitting here that are new and see if i cant find some alum. and cut some parts out and polish the hell out them till i get a job ,,,,i got a interview next week some time i have to call and see what time on monday  pfingers crossed ,,,,


Ima see wat happens lol but i will try


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> come on tomorrow will be a good day to get it in primer it wont take to long get up early take a cold shower and bust a move on that car dont let it get the best of you show it who boss
> 
> 
> i might just put the kit on my street frame and some 72 spokes i have sitting here that are new and see if i cant find some alum. and cut some parts out and polish the hell out them till i get a job ,,,,i got a interview next week some time i have to call and see what time on monday  fingers crossed ,,,,


Lol aye b4 tht interview finish the tv lmao jk good luck bro I hope u get it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOOD TIMERS


 Wat crackn


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat crackn


waz up PJ :wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat crackn


Nuthing...did u go to av?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nuthing...did u go to av?


Na I end up staying home. I need save money. I have parts getting plated for next week show.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na I end up staying home. I need save money. I have parts getting plated for next week show.


Ooo u ebgraving every thing on gt edition?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ooo u ebgraving every thing on gt edition?


Something like that. I'm going to get more custom parts after engraving comes in and getting platted.


----------



## lesstime

morning off to garage after i eat  all inlaws are GONE 


goal this week finsh jr part and build new bike for show on 23rd

GET A JOB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> morning off to garage after i eat  all inlaws are GONE
> 
> 
> goal this week finsh jr part and build new bike for show on 23rd
> 
> GET A JOB


How was the party


----------



## lesstime

long and cool no fighting and lots of drunks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Something like that. I'm going to get more custom parts after engraving comes in and getting platted.


Ooo its gonna look good


----------



## lesstime

i need help fam 

3 white walls in show able shape and 3 tubes asap show on 23rd new bike will be ready 20'' please if you can help out let me know willing to trade for something but have no cash to buy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm staring to clean gt for next week


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT BUMB


----------



## lesstime

Sanding sucks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

And tireing lol


----------



## lesstime

Are you working on that car???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm working on my bike. I'm just staring at it


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol


Na I'm doing something all the shit u didn't see not chrome I'm getting chrome or engraved


----------



## lesstime

lol i need white walls / and tube 20inch


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its a lazy dayy lol but once o get home ill do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I want to go to a car show


----------



## lesstime

Come up for the 23rd


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Come up for the 23rd


I got a bike show that day


----------



## lesstime

This one you won't be beat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> This one you won't be beat


I know but I like competeion


----------



## lesstime

You can bring both bikes and compete with your self


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> You can bring both bikes and compete with your self


But what if I loose to t4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> But what if I loose to t4


I dint want to pay u to beat t4 lol


----------



## lesstime

Lmao foo come up don't be scared


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

There no money only for gt


----------



## lesstime

Hitch hike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Hitch hike


Man I'm getting piss thinkn about creating parts


----------



## lesstime

Draw them send them to me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Draw them send them to me


I'm just going to leave the bike the way it's going to come out. If it don't wins I'll come back next year stronger


----------



## lesstime

but i can get started on them and i wont have to rush


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's going to be on and cracking next weekn. Gt going to put in work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

and the weekend after up here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> and the weekend after up here


I got 2 shows back to back


----------



## lesstime

:|>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> :|>


U got to move to la


----------



## lesstime

i should every other year lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U. Know if u come down. Gt always be in ur garage building


----------



## lesstime

lol some one will have to pay the bills lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Don't trip get a job n pay it lol


----------



## lesstime

you pay the bills and ill build


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you pay the bills and ill build


....


----------



## lesstime

lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao


Im bored tryn to kick my baby momma ouT to work on the gt


----------



## lesstime

just start working on it and she will get the hint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just start working on it and she will get the hint


Lol she waiting on her sis. Hey u think I should lower the bike more. Or just leave it


----------



## lesstime

leave it it already low


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> leave it it already low


Alright becuz I wanted the bike lower hitting the sporket


----------



## lesstime

thats not cool:|


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> thats not cool:|


That sexy


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bike looks good


----------



## lesstime

going to be hurting them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I want to work on a radical frame


----------



## lesstime

come on up i have 3


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Im going to see wat up n hit up my neighbor for the welding machine


----------



## lesstime

oh shit you going to catch something on fire everyone run


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh shit you going to catch something on fire everyone run


He saids he has one but let's see


----------



## lesstime

lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yuuppppppp


----------



## lesstime

Ueppp


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looking good mr president


----------



## lesstime

Are you working on that car yet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I am today for shure lol damm just looking at it get me lazy lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats good out there


----------



## lesstime

Eating cinna rolls


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat crackn GOODTIMES. 6 more days to show time


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


THANX DAVID FOR LETTING US WORK ON THE NEW PROJECT....NEW MEMBER ON THE WORKS!...


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


DAVID WAS POSING THE WHOLE EVENING!LOL


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT 
GT GONNA LOOK GOOD THOS WEEKEND


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

Local homie just dropped 3 white walls off


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lucky u think he can drop some of over here in ventura?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Supp


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much just chillen


----------



## lesstime

might have to pay for gas lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat u talking bout


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lucky u think he can drop some of over here in ventura?





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat u talking bout


this


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> this


Oooo I was about to say. Ur on a good one aren't u


----------



## lesstime

lol i dont think so


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## andres18954

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

andres18954 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up brother


----------



## lesstime

might be moving  bigger place lower rent


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


>


congrats


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


>


Congrats mr president!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


Congrats to u and ur family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BumP


----------



## lesstime

Working ugh can I go home yet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nope u can't! Lol gotta make that $$money$$


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wadup p.j


----------



## lesstime

I need Dr pepper and food help fast


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wadup p.j


Just chilln polishing parts on gt bike n u


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Chillen playong fifa lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool cool


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat about u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nada just bored this week going by slow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ik it is...its because we want the weekend 2 be here already! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hell yea I'm going to be there round 620 am I want indoor


----------



## lesstime

what it dooo


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hell yea I'm going to be there round 620 am I want indoor


Nah homie be outside nd blined everybody with your crome


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hell yea I'm going to be there round 620 am I want indoor


Will be there so we can roll in toghether


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Nah homie be outside nd blined everybody with your crome


Ur right but my knee fuck up so I rather be in the ac relaxing. Is ur chapter going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Will be there so we can roll in toghether


I know but hopefully he gets all Of us indoor he was talking about gt rolling to deep to put everybody in lol


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur right but my knee fuck up so I rather be in the ac relaxing. Is ur chapter going


True true...that I know off no plus crazzy goerge bike is fuckt up...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> True true...that I know off no plus crazzy goerge bike is fuckt up...


Which one crazy George is bike??


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Which one crazy George is bike??


The one that took 2nd place fuull at traffic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> The one that took 2nd place fuull at traffic


What happen to it.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know but hopefully he gets all Of us indoor he was talking about gt rolling to deep to put everybody in lol


Who is going ik ventura and east l
A and socal is the i.e going as well wat about the 818???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WAS UP GT. :wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup zeek wats good homie!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Who is going ik ventura and east l
> A and socal is the i.e going as well wat about the 818???


Idk I'm going to give them a call again tonight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> WAS UP GT. :wave:


What up ur taking ur bike this sunday


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk I'm going to give them a call again tonight


Alrite lets make em hate even more


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Alrite lets make em hate even more


They hate us becuz they can't beat us


----------



## mr.widow-maker

VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS. COME CHECK IT OUT THERE


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up ur taking ur bike this sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS. COME CHECK IT OUT THERE


Why Vegas. ???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> They hate us becuz they can't beat us


Shit wait till we hit l.a duper show damm they cant stop the mighty GT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Y not


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Why Vegas. ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Y not


It's to long to keep a bike there n hide it. I spend a G in a month and still going to show what I have new on it when it comes in mail.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Shit wait till we hit l.a duper show damm they cant stop the mighty GT


Yes sir. I'll probably have a pedal car done for that show maybe


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I kow but ima wait. Needs to be completed bro. Vegas ill be there. Sunday i may go and pass out flyers for our events


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's to long to keep a bike there n hide it. I spend a G in a month and still going to show what I have new on it when it comes in mail.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Same here just that damm it needs work lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> I kow but ima wait. Needs to be completed bro. Vegas ill be there. Sunday i may go and pass out flyers for our events


I say show off ur bike how it look at traffic and don't add the stuff u got for it later


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Same here just that damm it needs work lol


I want to go radical on the pedal car


----------



## mr.widow-maker

that version it taken apart laying next to the new. Some guy from TX wants to buy all my twisted parts so we will see


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I say show off ur bike how it look at traffic and don't add the stuff u got for it later


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Make it hop lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Make the body come apart in pieces like ROLLERS ONLY CAR FROM VALLE DE CHOCHELLA GAME OVER.


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Make it hop lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Make the body come apart in pieces like ROLLERS ONLY CAR FROM VALLE DE CHOCHELLA GAME OVER.


We dnt copie..we make it better tht the 1 they have lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

From a real car to a pedal car. All the body modifications?


Juan GT Reyes said:


> We dnt copie..we make it better tht the 1 they have lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

We will see up when time comes start chopping that car pedal car up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> From a real car to a pedal car. All the body modifications?


Will try


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lets see it happen


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol give me the $$$


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Weres thomas????


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Shit my bike is breaking me. But if i won the lotto id pass some out


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol give me the $$$


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Weres thomas????


Ummmmm the last time I herd he needed dr pepper lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Zeek- i would of kept it all lol jk
And p.j he also said food?? Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What happen to it.


The handlebars broke...it tipt over we we were seting up the displays thats why it was by the tree all loonly...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its kool.lol jk


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Zeek- i would of kept it all lol jk
> And p.j he also said food?? Lol.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> The handlebars broke...it tipt over we we were seting up the displays thats why it was by the tree all loonly...



Damn that suck. When is it coming back out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Nd it still beat lil gt. O wow.lol


Socal#13 said:


> The handlebars broke...it tipt over we we were seting up the displays thats why it was by the tree all loonly...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Vegas .lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that suck. When is it coming back out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nd it still beat lil gt. O wow.lol


Lol we already know If went by lrm rules I would of got him


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that suck. When is it coming back out


I dont know homie but I think that bike needs diffrent handlebars so it can make it stand out more you know wat am saind they were talking about putting hydros already but after that happen I dont know man the
bars are fixst they just need to be repladed again..but am a talk to the homie to get some new bars...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbup:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol we already know If went by lrm rules I would of got him


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nd it still beat lil gt. O wow.lol


Homie we dirent really care for the place we got am going to tell you some the only wer proud off is are bikes the MOST important thin are VIEJITOS plaque that wat counts for us win or lose we were surprice that we placed cus I told the homie gt is going nd ther bringing that gt edision bike we know that bike is in that level we migth stel all the local shows but in big one I dont thinks so only by luck...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> I dont know homie but I think that bike needs diffrent handlebars so it can make it stand out more you know wat am saind they were talking about putting hydros already but after that happen I dont know man the
> bars are fixst they just need to be repladed again..but am a talk to the homie to get some new bars...


Crazy man that sucks. Hopefully they get out soon


----------



## Socal#13

I meant to say the bike is not in gts level in big shows gt will kill us but it dont matter we always come nd leave with our trophy our plaque the only thing we really care about nd the goodtimes we have in the shows...


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Crazy man that sucks. Hopefully they get out soon


It will homie dont trip it will with different things nd look...
WILL TRY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> I meant to say the bike is not in gts level in big shows gt will kill us but it dont matter we always come nd leave with our trophy our plaque the only thing we really care about nd the goodtimes we have in the shows...


Yes sir bro that all it matters showing off what u build and rep ur club 


AND NOT BEING SCARED TO SHOW WHAT U BUILD TO VEGAS come like some people on Layitlow LOL


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir bro that all it matters showing off what u build and rep ur club
> 
> 
> AND NOT BEING SCARED TO SHOW WHAT U BUILD TO VEGAS come like some people on Layitlow LOL


 I migth homie I have family over ther nd my trike will not be ther but I know my new bike willz


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Aye bro my shit not done till vegas, i dont gave a complete bike to even compete against. My rotator is in AZ getting stuff done to it.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir bro that all it matters showing off what u build and rep ur club
> 
> 
> AND NOT BEING SCARED TO SHOW WHAT U BUILD TO VEGAS come like some people on Layitlow LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> I migth homie I have family over ther nd my trike will not be ther but I know my new bike willz


That wats up. If u go to lrm that where the competition at


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That wats up. If u go to lrm that where the competition at


I know homess nd tuff ome


----------



## lesstime

what it do i went in to a coma finlly got drpepper and some fryed chicken and some welding and cutting done  as a jarhead says GET SOME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what it do i went in to a coma finlly got drpepper and some fryed chicken and some welding and cutting done  as a jarhead says GET SOME


Cool cool .


----------



## lesstime

whats good bro


everyone sleeping ?????????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> whats good bro
> 
> 
> everyone sleeping ?????????


Na man I'm up wat u up to


----------



## lesstime

just cam in from the garage not that long ago i had a welding ich lol you see the pic on fb?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea I seen it looks good. U should make that peace a lil thick n not just a thin peace metal


----------



## lesstime

the bottom or the back?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

The bottom from sproket to tank


----------



## lesstime

it is thick am going to be able to ride it with no problems


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it is thick am going to be able to ride it with no problems


Cool I like it when it's like a inch or 1 1/2 inch thick no **** so u can pinstripe the sides or on top or pattern it


----------



## lesstime

lmao it not that thick no **** but it will get the job done nohomo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao it not that thick no **** but it will get the job done nohomo


Cool wat color u going with it


----------



## lesstime

not to sure yet am going to text a few people tomorrow see if i can come up with something i don have i have some silvers and golds and some blue flake and a little bit of candie green and blue but am kinda thinking i want orangeish


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> not to sure yet am going to text a few people tomorrow see if i can come up with something i don have i have some silvers and golds and some blue flake and a little bit of candie green and blue but am kinda thinking i want orangeish


Black n gold will look good


----------



## lesstime

kinda boring though


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> kinda boring though


If u go with orange u got to change the forks


----------



## lesstime

yes i am i was thinking that when i put the handle bars on lmao ill just have to make some real fast


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Make a 2 peace fork I know someone Selljng hydro cyclindes


----------



## lesstime

Lmao I'll trade you a bag of chips and a soda


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lmao I'll trade you a bag of chips and a soda


Crazy not even If I was drunk I wouldNt. What u doing still up ur should be In bed by now


----------



## lesstime

lol building then i relised it was midnight lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> just cam in from the garage not that long ago i had a welding ich lol you see the pic on fb?


Looks good like it


----------



## lesstime

thanks i took a while to make look ok hope it does its job


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

It should


----------



## lesstime

did you get the car done?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nipe but i am before l.a super show or bakersfield


----------



## lesstime

better get on it its coming fast


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I will lol
Norning pj


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I will lol
> Norning pj


Chilling wat up with u


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Gonna go and see if i can get a job?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Gonna go and see if i can get a job?


Go to markets or car wash.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Go to markets or car wash.


Ima go to the bakery i worked last summer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ima go to the bakery i worked last summer


Let me know so I can place an order lol Jk


----------



## Socal#13

Go to the car washes youll make bank with your pay check nd if they give you tip you have a good run its summer everyome wants a car wash


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let me know so I can place an order lol Jk


Lol thats why i have the littel donuts on my bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Socal#13 said:


> Go to the car washes youll make bank with your pay check nd if they give you tip you have a good run its summer everyome wants a car wash


I went there and they said that they didnt needed people


----------



## Socal#13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I went there and they said that they didnt needed people


Deam that sucks hit that next spot homie
By the way my name is jose viejitos I.E b.c mucho justo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn that suck


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Socal#13 said:


> Deam that sucks hit that next spot homie
> By the way my name is jose viejitos I.E b.c mucho justo


Q-vo my name is juan good times ventura county and simon mucho gusto


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT BUMP!!


----------



## Socal#13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Q-vo my name is juan good times ventura county and simon mucho gusto


Oraa firme


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

So wassup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fimally added the bondo...u happy now thomas! Lol will try and finosh 2morrow


----------



## lesstime

looking good juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Did it cause u were having a bondo party so i thought about joining lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nite bump
GT UP!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning every1 
Wats on for today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Morning every1
> Wats on for today


Go back to sleep everybody sleeping


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Go back to sleep everybody sleeping


I am lol


----------



## lesstime

just woke up opps :| i want my bed back but going to garage


----------



## lesstime

where ya at????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where ya at????


Here posted out side injoying the weather


----------



## lesstime

my head hurts so much right now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> my head hurts so much right now


No excuses get back on the tv lol jk


----------



## lesstime

lmao in a bit,,
the damn compresser is hella loud  i want a new one 
then i was welding with out a mask  lol  damn rookies


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Peddal car should get primer today or 2morrow....gotta go buy some


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao in a bit,,
> the damn compresser is hella loud  i want a new one
> then i was welding with out a mask  lol  damn rookies


Hey that braket what does it connect to ??, to the Skrew in front of the goose neck or the Skrew by the steering wheel


----------



## lesstime

on the front screw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> on the front screw


Alright


----------



## lesstime

want to get me some more primer also juan ????


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thomas- not realy lol....i was gonna ask if u had some lol


----------



## lesstime

lol very little


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

i could us a spare set of hands out here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i could us a spare set of hands out here


Pay for my ticket I'll be out there


----------



## lesstime

12:30 AM
Fri, 06/2906:55 AM
Sat, 06/301D, 5H, 25M2$189.90[SUP]1[/SUP]- HIDE DETAILS  
LocationArrivesDepartsLayoverCarrierMeals/Rest StopSchedule(START) - LOS ANGELES, CA12:30 AM GLI 6034RS BARSTOW TRAVEL CT, CA03:15 AM03:30 AM:15GLIYes6034LAS VEGAS, NV05:20 AM(TRANSFER) GLI 6034(TRANSFER) - LAS VEGAS, NV07:55 AM GLI 6052ST GEORGE, UT11:00 AM11:30 AM:30GLIYes6052CEDAR CITY, UT12:25 PM12:25 PM GLI 6052PAROWAN (E), UT12:50 PM01:00 PM:10GLIYes6052PROVO, UT04:10 PM04:10 PM GLI 6052SALT LAKE CITY, UT05:05 PM(TRANSFER) GLI 6052(TRANSFER) - SALT LAKE CITY, UT12:05 AM GLIYes1343OGDEN, UT12:50 AM12:55 AM:05GLI 1343TREMONTON (E), UT01:35 AM01:50 AM:15GLIYes1343BURLEY, ID03:45 AM03:45 AM GLI 1343TWIN FALLS, ID04:35 AM04:40 AM:05GLI 1343(END) - BOISE, ID06:55 AM(END) GLIYes1343

 


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Plain or bus???


----------



## lesstime

bus 
if we do plaine its 175 each way witch we might do when i get a job have you fly in on my friday then fly out on my monday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> bus
> if we do plaine its 175 each way witch we might do when i get a job have you fly in on my friday then fly out on my monday


Not bad that cheap I would be down but no money right


----------



## lesstime

when i get a job ill fly you or some one out to hang out for a weekend or so we all should do that like once a month fly someone out for a weekend out that be fun a good way to get to know each other beter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when i get a job ill fly you or some one out to hang out for a weekend or so we all should do that like once a month fly someone out for a weekend out that be fun a good way to get to know each other beter


I hope I'll be working by next week


----------



## lesstime

me too lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> me too lol


Fuuuck I'm not going to be on Layitlow or fb no more


----------



## lesstime

why???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> why???


No more Internet


----------



## lesstime

steal it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> steal it


Na one uses Internet round here


----------



## lesstime

wtf lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

They all have passwords lol


----------



## lesstime

hack there shit dont be scared lol j/k


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hack there shit dont be scared lol j/k


If I could I would I ain't scared lol


----------



## lesstime

lol 

i have a few ideas i want to build but need spar hands to burn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Let me know I'll leave Tuesday morning pay my trip lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wasdup good timers!


----------



## lesstime

lol jr if i had the cash you be on your way already lol 

sup juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol jr if i had the cash you be on your way already lol
> 
> sup juan


Come on baller.


----------



## lesstime

if i was there be more then two bikes done here lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> if i was there be more then two bikes done here lol


How much are the tickets there again I'm on my iPod I can't see tw price


----------



## lesstime

175 each way via southwest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I thought round trip. The train cheaper it's like 230 Round trip


----------



## lesstime

that each way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> that each way


Yea that to much money. I think plain be cheaper and train cheaperest lol


----------



## lesstime

that what i thought but was wrong


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> that what i thought but was wrong


Man I was thinking about using credit card credit cards


----------



## lesstime

do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hell nahhhh lol


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bored


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Im bored as well


----------



## lesstime

x208 hella and my head still killing me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

So i came tru thomas..i finished the body work of the peddal car and gonna wait till 2morrow and see if i get this job


----------



## lesstime

cool you get it primed also?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> cool you get it primed also?


Tommorow if my dad buys it


----------



## lesstime

Cool ask if but me some lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahahaha im low on cash bearly got enogh for me lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good nite GT family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good nite GT family


Wake up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Morning bump


Go to sleep! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm friday already


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up good times.....where's the bad times....lol bumping the Homies pg....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wad up dreamer
Thanks for the morning bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

2 more days p.j


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> 2 more days p.j


I'm not going no more.  



















LOL JK


----------



## lesstime

see you there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm not going no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL JK


Awwww man i was getting all happy lol jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup thomas!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Awwww man i was getting all happy lol jk


Lol I need that money I'm jk ..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I need that money I'm jk ..


Hahaha me 2 and i aint jk lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahaha me 2 and i aint jk lol


I'm busting out a radical this Sunday that I kept on down low


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Are u???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Are u???


Na I'm jk lol


----------



## lesstime

I told you not to say anything jr


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol i wa gona say post pics or it didnt happen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol i wa gona say post pics or it didnt happen


Maybe I will after Vegas


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wad up dreamer
> Thanks for the morning bump


Nuthin much homie chilling just woke up...n u Wats up Wats going on


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Any info on categories for bikes n trikes.....?????


----------



## lesstime

Bump investment time


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Maybe I will after Vegas


 damm...is it gonna be with gt edition or the pirate 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> damm...is it gonna be with gt edition or the pirate 1


Gt but idk yet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Nuthin much homie chilling just woke up...n u Wats up Wats going on


Not much im polishing the bike for Sunday
Wats sup with u homie?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt but idk yet


U should make another frame  and have 3 bikes and lil shit abd the peddal car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Any info on categories for bikes n trikes.....?????


Na not yet I told the prez he said we going to have a meeting About it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U should make another frame  and have 3 bikes and lil shit abd the peddal car


Idk yet that thing. I want my daughter to ride to. So be the pedal car. If I do the pedal car a lot of shit going to be custom


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm cant wait to see it then...shit gonna look bad ass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I told you not to say anything jr


Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm cant wait to see it then...shit gonna look bad ass


We will see up when the time comes


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much im polishing the bike for Sunday
> Wats sup with u homie?


LOL same shit here bro...charging my battery I'm a go for a cruise later on carnal..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Chrome chrome chrome!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> We will see up when the time comes


Yeah...so wat u doing??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> LOL same shit here bro...charging my battery I'm a go for a cruise later on carnal..


Wicg 1 is ur bike bro??? And koo have fun


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thr frame is so shiny hat it looks like a mirror 
GT up!!!


----------



## furby714

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thr frame is so shiny hat it looks like a mirror
> GT up!!!


Dam looks fukn sickkk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thanks homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah...so wat u doing??


Here chilling with my lil girl


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thats koo...u taking her 2 the ahow this weekend


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wicg 1 is ur bike bro??? And koo have fun


This 1 carnal I'm a take my lil girls for a cruise


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clean n ready to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats koo...u taking her 2 the ahow this weekend


Yea she going to roll


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Clean n ready to


Shit bad bro 
GT EDITION TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Shit bad bro
> GT EDITION TTMFT


Can't wait to have all my engraving on them


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> This 1 carnal I'm a take my lil girls for a cruise


Nice!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can't wait to have all my engraving on them


Its gonna look sick af with it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nice alnd polished for show on Sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nice alnd polished for show on Sunday


Sell me the frame


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not yet lol not yet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

My sisters bike polished as well  GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Street looking good


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Street looking good


Yup looks good needs striping and leafing...to set it off


----------



## dreamer1

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nice!


Grasias bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

oneofakind said:


> Yup looks good needs striping and leafing...to set it off


Yeah hopefully i get it done in a few weeks now that ima starts working again


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

dreamer1 said:


> Grasias bro


De nada homie


----------



## lesstime

looking good fulltimers


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wad up thomas?


----------



## lesstime

did a little trading today  and sanding pics of sanding in a bit


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat did u trade


----------



## lesstime

car parts for a pile of bike parts  some for sale some ill keep


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

And some for some me


----------



## lesstime

if you want not that much that am parting with


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

ima work to get the cuatom parts on ither mine or my sisters


----------



## lesstime

i been waitng on drawings


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah for shure.. thats were i was gonna go to get em...ima go to 
LEESSTIMES FABRICATION


----------



## lesstime

cool cool i heard he got good prices  



can i build a mini bike like yours?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

What do u mean mini bike??? And yeah i heard that 2


----------



## lesstime

a 16inch


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

With the dimond tank as well???


----------



## lesstime

yeah i might change my mind though


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Change ur mind  lol
I rarly see frames out there like mine with just thhe dimond tank


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Im officily ready for tommorow ventura county should look good and eadt l.a should look good as well 
GT up!!!


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat up with u thoms? Any sgows out there??


----------



## lesstime

next weekend a show 

hope to paint two frames monday and prime something for JR


----------



## INKEDUP

KIKAS RIMS READY


----------



## lesstime

looking good


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> looking good


THANX!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 498060
> KIKAS RIMS READY


Looking good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> next weekend a show
> 
> hope to paint two frames monday and prime something for JR


Can't wait to see it


----------



## lesstime

me too lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> me too lol


Next maybe trims


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looking good


THANX!


----------



## lesstime

yep and pedalcar


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yep and pedalcar


How would I lower my pedal car ???


----------



## lesstime

id have to see the under side


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> id have to see the under side


When baby momma comes I'll have her ass get from my garage. I want to do crazy shit or make it look like a bomb


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How would I lower my pedal car ???


Will show u 2morror our member jose lowered his peddal car will show u 2morrow


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

*TO ALL GTIMERS THE NEW GOODTIMES WEB-SITE IS UP AND RUNNING GO CHECK IT OUT LITTLE BY LITTLE MORE PICS WILL BE ADD AND YOUTUBE CLIPS WILL BE ADD BUT WE NEED EVERY GTIMERS HELP IF YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF YOUR CHAPTERS CARS AND BIKES OR EVENTS THE GTIMERS HAVE ATTEND OR EVENTS THAT YOU GTIMERS WANT TO ADD TO THE WEBSITE FOWARD ALL THE INFO TO **[email protected]* *ALL PHOTOS WILL BE CHECK BEFORE POSTED UP. ALSO IF YOU GTIMERS HAVE ANY GOOD IDEA'S FOR THE WEBSITE PLEASE ADVISE THE ADMIN. WE WILL ALSO BE ADDING A STORE WITH ONLY GOODTIMES ACCESS SO YOU GTIMERS CAN CHECK OUT THE THE GT GEAR WE HAVE. ALSO ON THE SITE WILL BE ADDING KIND OF A "CAR OF THE MONTH" BUT WE WILL BE DOING OURS QUARTERLY YOU WILL HAVE A FULL STORY OF YOUR SELF/FAMILY AN YOUR CAR. GTIMERS MAKE SURE YOU GTIMERS ALL THANK SARA FROM OUR UTAH CHAPTER FOR WORKING HARD AND LOTS OF HOURS SHE PUT IN OUR SITE TO WHAT IT IS NOW THANK YOU SARA. 


GTIMERS WHEN SARA NEEDS INFO FROM YOU GTIMERS MAKE SURE YOU GET THE INFO TO HERE ASAP ON LAYITLOW OF FACEBOOK I DONT WANT HER WAITING WEEKS FOR INFO THE MORE YOU HOLD HER BACK IT HOLDS OUR SITE BACK AS WELL..


**THANKS,

PAUL SANCHEZ

GOODTIMES CC
FOUNDER
323 384 5036 *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Will show u 2morror our member jose lowered his peddal car will show u 2morrow


Do u have to cut and weld ??? And it still rideable


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

bad pic but the dark color is midnight blue






cant wait to get this on a frame shits bad ass in person


----------



## 55800

new prospect


----------



## lesstime

badass welcome


----------



## lesstime

Have fun tomorrow fam goodluck out there


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES east la


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm GT took alot of trophys home 
GT UP!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

congrats fam and happy fathers day to the GT DADs


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm GT took alot of trophys home 
GT UP!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any Gt going to old memoies bike show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CONGRATS GT ON TODAYS BEST OF TROPHIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> new prospect
> View attachment 498130


Nice that look tight


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> CONGRATS GT ON TODAYS BEST OF TROPHIES. :thumbsup:


Thank g


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: u rollin saturday or sunday to old memories.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank g


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


congrats GTimers you GTimers rack up all the awards job well done. cant stop the mighty GT. 

take notes peps..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

JR why you standing all stiff hahaha..


----------



## lesstime

GOODTIMES CC said:


> JR why you standing all stiff hahaha..


lmao lol that funnie right ther


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning GT Family wats good out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: u rollin saturday or sunday to old memories.


Yea I'm going to go but GT staying home and pirate treasure coming out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES CC said:


> JR why you standing all stiff hahaha..


Lol I was tryn to look normal lol


----------



## Socal#13

Is oldmemoeries sat or sun


----------



## furby714

Socal#13 said:


> Is oldmemoeries sat or sun


Saterday homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Is oldmemoeries sat or sun


Old memoies bike show Saturday and old memoies cAr show Sunday


----------



## Socal#13

Ora fycking zeik is confusing me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Ora fycking zeik is confusing me


Ur going to the bike show ?


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur going to the bike show ?


Yeah homie all the homies that roll with me are ready ther just waiting on me now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie all the homies that roll with me are ready ther just waiting on me now


Is that red bike going


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Is that red bike going


As of right now no


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> As of right now no


Aww man alright I'll take the pirate bike then


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Aww man alright I'll take the pirate bike then


Was up with gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Was up with gt


I got bored of it. Pirate treasure been in my room collecting dust


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT for GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT for GT


Are u guys going to old memoies


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT for GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u guys going to old memoies


Idk maybe....its the 23rd?? Isent that Saturday


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I got bored of it. Pirate treasure been in my room collecting dust


You got bored of your own bike..oh ok my bike has been sitting in my room
Since traffic homie


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up good times....shit Carnales my bike been all over the place.....LOL


----------



## luckcharm818

TTT GOOD TIMERS


----------



## INKEDUP

luckcharm818 said:


> TTT GOOD TIMERS


wuz up alex...this is fleet...pm me ur number carnal


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

luckcharm818 said:


> TTT GOOD TIMERS


Wassup g havrbt seen u ina while


----------



## mr.widow-maker

My bike sittin till vegas 


Socal#13 said:


> You got bored of your own bike..oh ok my bike has been sitting in my room
> Since traffic homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Idk maybe....its the 23rd?? Isent that Saturday


Yea it's this Saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> You got bored of your own bike..oh ok my bike has been sitting in my room
> Since traffic homie


I'm on one leg. So I got to take one bike. I been taking gt everywhere


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> My bike sittin till vegas


Chicken lol jk r u going to come out with that bike u show me on sat


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SHHH KEEP IT ON DA LOW.  ITS JUANS SuRPRIZE,he cant wait to see it .


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Chicken lol jk r u going to come out with that bike u show me on sat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> SHHH KEEP IT ON DA LOW.  ITS JUANS SuRPRIZE,he cant wait to see it .


Lol but when that one coming out Vegas to


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Should have 3 done. Knock on wood


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol but when that one coming out Vegas to


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> My bike sittin till vegas


Thats ciss your stingie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Thats ciss your stingie


Lol cause he scared


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> Thats ciss your stingie


 Simon


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> SHHH KEEP IT ON DA LOW.  ITS JUANS SuRPRIZE,he cant wait to see it .


Hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm not going to the bike show no more no ride


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS GOING DOWN AUG 11,2012


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MANY AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN AWAY


----------



## lesstime

GT BUMP see you tomrrow with pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> GT BUMP see you tomrrow with pics


Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where the gt at


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sleeping go back to sleep lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup good timers!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup good timers!


Hey u didn't tell me how to lower my pedal car


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I gotta show u cause i cant really explain it lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I gotta show u cause i cant really explain it lol


But do I have to cut n weld ???


----------



## Socal#13

Any body from gt intrested in a 26" rust free trike kit


----------



## Socal#13

26"trike kit


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Social- how much for it??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!!


----------



## luckcharm818

whats up good timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> whats up good timers


Just chilling wat up with u


----------



## Socal#13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Social- how much for it??


130 shipted or 120 if you pick up from were I live or if you going to the olmemories show I migth go thise need to go asap no use for it nd its rust free nd no scratches only wer the rims go homie trades are welcome fo a 20" one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## luckcharm818

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling wat up with u


kicking it just got home from work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> kicking it just got home from work


That's cool homie. How the bikes


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT FAMILY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GT FAMILY


I got an ideal for work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Nice ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I got an ideal for work


What u think Juan u can be ur own manager


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Nice ttt


Thank u brother


----------



## Socal#13

Sick as foo thats a good idea homie no orders from no one you could open nd close wen ever you want


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What u think Juan u can be ur own manager


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Sick as foo thats a good idea homie no orders from no one you could open nd close wen ever you want


Hell yea g. And sell those special brownies to get the munchies n come back


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hell yea g. And sell those special brownies to get the munchies n come back


that a good one rigth ther youll make bank


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What u think Juan u can be ur own manager


Lol...i seen litrel kids doing thr here in ventura and they dnt get shit lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol...i seen litrel kids doing thr here in ventura and they dnt get shit lol


Are u for real I wish I seen shit like that in La. They probably get robbed lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Are u for real I wish I seen shit like that in La. They probably get robbed lol


Hahaha thats fuked up! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahaha thats fuked up! Lol


Where I live at probably


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where I live at probably


So wats good p.j


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> So wats good p.j


Just came back from my lil bro graduation n u


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thats koo ....congrats!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!
GT BUMP


----------



## INKEDUP

AS OF TODAY CLAUDIA'S BIKE HAS BEEN BAPTIZED AS "ROYAL DESIRE"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That the new for the bike ???


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That the new for the bike ???


NEW OR NAME???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> NEW OR NAME???


My bad I mean that the new name


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My bad I mean that the new name


YEAHH!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> YEAHH!


Sounds good.... I like it


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sounds good.... I like it


IT GOES REALLY GOOD WITH IT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup good timers....waiting for lebron and miami to take the championship and the ring home


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn it been dead in here wish all the gt get off of fb gt topic n be up in here -_-


----------



## Socal#13

Eyy G you going tommorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup good timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Eyy G you going tommorow


Na not me I'm staying in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup good timers


What's up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much p.j tired af lol wats up with u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much p.j tired af lol wats up with u?


Same here just bored waiting on my stuff to come in from the mail


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na not me I'm staying in QUOTE] why is that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na not me I'm staying in QUOTE] why is that
> 
> 
> 
> Becuz I just bought more shit for gt edition
Click to expand...


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Becuz I just bought more shit for gt edition
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok wer those pics at..
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok wer those pics at..
> 
> 
> 
> I want to put it on the bike b4 pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to put it on the bike b4 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok are they sick or wat
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up lil good times,inkedup,Juan...I guys going to memories tomorrow Carnales


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up lil good times,inkedup,Juan...I guys going to memories tomorrow Carnales


What's up g.... Na I'm staying in tomorow spent to much money on some stuff for gt this week. Good luck tomorow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok are they sick or wat
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright some stuff I haven't seen other bikes have...
Click to expand...


----------



## Socal#13

Oraa sickk


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Socal#13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright some stuff I haven't seen other bikes have...
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 how ur bike coming out


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up lil good times,inkedup,Juan...I guys going to memories tomorrow Carnales


MIGHT SEE U THERE HOMIE...THIS TIME SAY WUZ UP!LOL


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Socal#13 how ur bike coming out


as off rigth now everything is in order..so foo came over today in the afternoon to look at my box to redo it again got my desings for my frame nd the price for my paint job all I need no is that money but it will all get done lil by lil


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> as off rigth now everything is in order..so foo came over today in the afternoon to look at my box to redo it again got my desings for my frame nd the price for my paint job all I need no is that money but it will all get done lil by lil


U doing the box fiber or fabric


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U doing the box fiber or fabric


Fabric thise shit its to complicated nd cus a got a lil car seat to go with it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Food morning Good Tines family!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Weres east l.a, weres 208 finest af weres the i.e,818 ventura county at its so lonely here


----------



## Socal#13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Weres east l.a, weres 208 finest af weres the i.e,818 ventura county at its so lonely here


Ur at the oldmemories show homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were all chillin


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Weres east l.a, weres 208 finest af weres the i.e,818 ventura county at its so lonely here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm here working on gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Socal#13 said:


> Ur at the oldmemories show homie


Na homie 
Did u go?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Were all chillin


Its koo homie but i meant the GT chapters we have out there lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm here working on gt


How the parts coming along?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I KOW.LOL


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its koo homie but i meant the GT chapters we have out there lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I KOW.LOL


so hows the show?


----------



## INKEDUP

today at old memories show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Did she place???


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Did she place???


YES


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

1st 2nd 3rd


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 501502
> today at old memories show


Congrats n why she selling the bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats n why she selling the bike


She is selling it????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I seen a pic with for sale sign


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

damm :/ thats suk if she sold it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> damm :/ thats suk if she sold it


Wat u up to


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats n why she selling the bike


SHE WAS SELLIN SOME PARTS NOT THE BIKE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Came up on this from a homeboy that didnt know about this lil car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> SHE WAS SELLIN SOME PARTS NOT THE BIKE


O alright ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice come up Juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thanks....the paint loom weird in picture it look good in person just gotta redo the chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Get it all engraved


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I wanna keep it all original for the incoming baby


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I wanna keep it all original for the incoming baby


Ur going to be a dad


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Na my older sister


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Na my older sister


Tight. Congrats....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah...hows urs


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOOKS LIKE MINE.TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Came up on this from a homeboy that didnt know about this lil car


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah...hows ur peddal car coming along


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKS LIKE MINE.TTT


Post a pic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Havent touched it. All origional still


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah...hows ur peddal car coming along


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Havent touched it. All origional still


I was talkung to p.j but koo ..u gonna bust it out...post a pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I was talkung to p.j but koo ..u gonna bust it out...post a pic


Na I got to finish gt I just need to do my finishing touches and im working on my Elco now...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na I got to finish gt I just need to do my finishing touches and im working on my Elco now...


Ooo...u doing the elco GT edition aswell


----------



## Socal#13

Eyy gt's I got a cople of things for sale including some custom twisted forks it a two piece only not four like the rest


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Pics??


----------



## Socal#13

Forks 90 shipted 
Pedals 20 shipted
Chainguard 35 shipted
Handlebars aztec murals engraveing 50 shipthe mirros not included


----------



## Socal#13

Also takeing best offers or trades


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats the aztec murual engraved??


----------



## Socal#13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats the aztec murual engraved??


On the left you got a aztec gurl .the hecho en mexico eagle.a pyramid.a feather an a snake on the rigth you got a aztec warrior nd the pyramid eagle snake nd feather just in different places


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Orale good luck on sale bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ooo...u doing the elco GT edition aswell


Yes sir that going to be my name For the car


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm cant wait to see it done!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT TTMFT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm cant wait to see it done!


Soon I will gt edition already almost done I'll be happy with it... I miss hitting the switches


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U got the impala 2 hit switches tho  lol paint on it is sick af :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U got the impala 2 hit switches tho  lol paint on it is sick af :thumbsup:


I'll be driving it but that my dad ride


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Who painted it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Some guy in the valley but I wouldn't go to him


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


Big different from the past to n0w trikes look good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


>


:thumbsup: GT up!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morninf bump 
GT TTMFT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I would like to let the GOODTIMERS know hector or goes by hotshot or woody is last day being GOODTIMER. Laredo tx bike chapter no longer part of the GT. I would like to thank woody and his family for being part of the gt and reppening the mighty gt. Thank u brother.


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


the good old days!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up inked and Juan


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind

Were Thomas at...????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Were Thomas at...????


Idk he been quiete is everything cool ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:


Supp


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk he been quiete is everything cool ?


YEAH JUST HAVEN'T SEEN HIM ON HERE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> YEAH JUST HAVEN'T SEEN HIM ON HERE...


He be back soon on here just been busy


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


What up how u n the family


----------



## mr.widow-maker

See u all SATURDAY?


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Supp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> See u all SATURDAY?


I can't make it... My bad bro next year for sure


----------



## mr.widow-maker

man DO U GOT OTHER MEMBERS IN LA. WHAT ABOUT GT VENTURA,IE,??


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I can't make it... My bad bro next year for sure


----------



## cone_weezy

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> He be back soon on here just been busy


yeah where is that fucker lol,i havent heard from him in weeks he usually check in every morning.. maybe he got a J-O-B!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> man DO U GOT OTHER MEMBERS IN LA. WHAT ABOUT GT VENTURA,IE,??


U have to hit them up we getting ready for Bakersfield


----------



## Socal#13

You think am in gts level now homie..way behind huh


----------



## David Cervantes

Socal#13 said:


> You think am in gts level now homie..way behind huh










:thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> You think am in gts level now homie..way behind huh


Looks good. Just need a GOODTIMES plaq on it now  Lol


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good. Just need a GOODTIMES plaq on it now  Lol


War you trying to sai homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> War you trying to sai homie


I'm messing with u g


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm messing with u g


Ora but if any one wants to buy it make me an offer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What he meant was. Makin u a GTER :thumbsup:


Socal#13 said:


> War you trying to sai homie


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> What he meant was. Makin u a GTER :thumbsup:


No disrespect but hell nah Viejitos I.E till the day I D.I.E


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> No disrespect but hell nah Viejitos I.E till the day I D.I.E


That cool...GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Ora but if any one wants to buy it make me an offer


For sure same here I got this up for sale to I want 2000

It's has gold rims gold fenders gold head light gold gooseneck... Chrome and gold engraving an murals and candy flake paint job and custom parts 
And murals and I'll throw in the lil stuff I have for display.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: 


Socal#13 said:


> No disrespect but hell nah Viejitos I.E till the day I D.I.E


----------



## Socal#13

Thats a sick ass bike thougtb you were gonna make it a trike


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For sure same here I got this up for sale to I want 2000
> 
> It's has gold rims gold fenders gold head light gold gooseneck... Chrome and gold engraving an murals and candy flake paint job and custom parts
> And murals and I'll throw in the lil stuff I have for display.


----------



## dreamer1

Socal#13 said:


> No disrespect but hell nah Viejitos I.E till the day I D.I.E


Shit I'm a be a viejito some day...... when I'm like 50


----------



## dreamer1

But I don't wanna be call a viejito....abuelito sounds better


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Shit I'm a be a viejito some day...... when I'm like 50


Everyone is gonna be a Viejito one day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Shit I'm a be a viejito some day...... when I'm like 50


Hahahha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Thats a sick ass bike thougtb you were gonna make it a trike


I got my car to to build .. I got to bring out my Elco .. My plan was to build a simple bike not go crazy on gt Edition Lol


----------



## Socal#13

dreamer1 said:


> Shit I'm a be a viejito some day...... when I'm like 50


Everyone is gonna be a Viejito one day

But wat am be till I ride in peace


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Everyone is gonna be a Viejito one day
> 
> But wat am be till I ride in peace


Hey u know that cool homie u proud to be a V... This is GT topic homie let keep ur V in ur topic. GT 4 LIFE AND GT UP


----------



## dreamer1

I'm a b an abuelito


----------



## dreamer1

Anyways u guys going to legions show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Anyways u guys going to legions show


Yes sir I should be out there I hope if I have extra cash I'm going to bakers field.


----------



## dreamer1

That show.in bk gets down bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> That show.in bk gets down bro


Hopefully it will be ggood this year. I think I'm going to woodland to up north .


----------



## dreamer1

That's a long drive for.me bro.....wish I could go...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> That's a long drive for.me bro.....wish I could go...


It always good to compete with new bikes. Gets boring seeing the same old bikes..


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It always good to compete with new bikes. Gets boring seeing the same old bikes..


True carnal....well me I just started wit this so i haven't seen that many bro but 1 day I'm a compete wit the big doggs


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My dad old trike


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My dad old trike


:worship::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup goodtimers im back!! Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


THAT LOOKS CLEAN!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


>


Nice pic thank u bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT TTMFT!!! 
WADUP GOOD TIMERS!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning good timers!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up Juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much just wasged the cars tired af lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much just wasged the cars tired af lol


That wats up u guys hitting any shows soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


How was the bike cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker

It was bad ass bro. Check out the videos nd pics


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How was the bike cruise


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good bro hopefully I could make it to the next one


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That wats up u guys hitting any shows soon


Brown senstation is having 1 this weekend ib santa barbara...wat about u??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Me nothing yet. I just sent my shit to get gold -_- No money no job lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah...i gt the job at this bakery i start next week


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah...i gt the job at this bakery i start next week


Thats wat up next show we going to get hook up on bread lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im in the same boat playa. Gotta go hustle up some more cash for mine


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me nothing yet. I just sent my shit to get gold -_- No money no job lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Im in the same boat playa. Gotta go hustle up some more cash for mine


That's cool. How that bike coming along u showed me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thats wat up next show we going to get hook up on bread lol


Hahahaha will see hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahahaha will see hahaha


Let start ordering ur custom parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ok. Got some minor stuff, need my crank so i an peddle it


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool. How that bike coming along u showed me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let start ordering ur custom parts


Will soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ok. Got some minor stuff, need my crank so i an peddle it


That wat I need to. I need my crank pedal n tbone goose neck.. I'm going to nanny bike shop see what he can do


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT TTMFT!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> GT TTMFT!!!!


Wat up


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Not much just chillin with my bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> Not much just chillin with my bro


Cool cool how ur bike coming along


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Good and hows your coming along


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Were u all at GT family!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Were u all at GT family!


I'm tryn to sell the Elco


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wtf r serio


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm tryn to sell the Elco


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wtf r serio


Yes sir inspector came and said it junk ad fired hazard lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm tryn to sell the Elco


Wat...keep it just put it somewhere else


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wat...keep it just put it somewhere else


Ain't no one going to let me place it somewhere


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ain't no one going to let me place it somewhere


Bring it to my pad?? Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump ... Wat up gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup mr president :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up David n Juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nuthing bro trying to stay up for a bit longer lol its pased my bed time hahahaha jk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family have a good and safe 4th of july 
GT up!!!


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Hey GOOD TIMERS have a safe 4th of July, hope you all have a great day... GT UP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pirate parts are up for sale.....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Why bro??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Why bro??


I'm really short on money.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I feel u bro...how much bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I feel u bro...how much bro


If you pick them up. I want 500 for the forks/handle bars/ steering wheel/ sissy bar.. U already know it chrome gold engraving...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm thatscheap bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm thatscheap bro


I have the rims fresh gold and powder coated white spokes n tires Fan rims 170 plus shipping


----------



## mr.widow-maker

500 bucks for all those parts. SAME PRICE FOR ME


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If you pick them up. I want 500 for the forks/handle bars/ steering wheel/ sissy bar.. U already know it chrome gold engraving...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> 500 bucks for all those parts. SAME PRICE FOR ME


That's GT price. I want 650 for all that


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hmmm 650...


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's GT price. I want 650 for all that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hmmm 650...


Pm sent we talk business on pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats wat she said 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pm sent we talk business on pm


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:dunno: GT were u all at. I need some fireworks  can u spare some


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> :dunno: GT were u all at. I need some fireworks  can u spare some


U should of hit me up a week ago I had some bad ass fire work.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam it


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U should of hit me up a week ago I had some bad ass fire work.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have the rims fresh gold and powder coated white spokes n tires Fan rims 170 plus shipping


Yeah they realy nice bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I want them. So i put them around my neck like flava flave nd his clock. But ill have 20ies on that shit. WE BE BALLIN :thumbsup:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah they realy nice bro


----------



## oneofakind

Was up Paul found another pic in my collection...


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I want them. So i put them around my neck like flava flave nd his clock. But ill have 20ies on that shit. WE BE BALLIN :thumbsup:


Este guey!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Este guey!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


>


Damn. Those pics r old did u take them or found them .???


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn. Those pics r old did u take them or found them .???


These were donated to my collection by either mike (78mc) or amahuary760..I just scanned em onto my comp..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTFMT!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> These were donated to my collection by either mike (78mc) or amahuary760..I just scanned em onto my comp..


Those nice pics got my dad wantin to build a trike like that again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS!!


How was ur 4th July


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How was ur 4th July


It was good gotta spend time with my <3 and with the GT fam as well wat about urs bro?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE
> HOUSE.TTT


TTMFT!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HERES A LIL SONG FOR U GUYS IF U COME TO OUR SHOW!!!GT UP.TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> HERES A LIL SONG FOR U GUYS IF U COME TO OUR SHOW!!!GT UP.TTT


What u know about that song youngster lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> It was good gotta spend time with my <3 and with the GT fam as well wat about urs bro?


It was good to I almost got arrested but they let me go lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What dont i kow! U come to my house nd tha2ll u hear is old skool,funk 24/7 . They say it gets annoying to change it up, nd i tell them THERES THE DOOR. 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What u know about that song youngster lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> What dont i kow! U come to my house nd tha2ll u hear is old skool,funk 24/7 . They say it gets annoying to change it up, nd i tell them THERES THE DOOR.


Yup I say fuck all that music from 200o and newer 90,s n below have all that good shit. All u hear now that stupid techno give it time u see people bumping that in a impala lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL. ALL THE YOUNGSTERS, DONT FORGET THERE WONT BE A DJ CHOLO ANYMORE,IT WILL BE DJ BONKERS.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup I say fuck all that music from 200o and newer 90,s n below have all that good shit. All u hear now that stupid techno give it time u see people bumping that in a impala lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good to I almost got arrested but they let me go lol


 how??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup I say fuck all that music from 200o and newer 90,s n below have all that good shit. All u hear now that stupid techno give it time u see people bumping that in a impala lol


I hope to be bumpin some oldies for vegas this time around. :thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> LOL. ALL THE YOUNGSTERS, DONT FORGET THERE WONT BE A DJ CHOLO ANYMORE,IT WILL BE DJ BONKERS.


What happen with cholo? lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hes still around. But in the future all this party shit takin over . U kow


PASSIONATE63 said:


> I hope to be bumpin some oldies for vegas this time around. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> What happen with cholo? lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> how??


Some stupid shit...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol the good thing is u didnt get arrested


----------



## mr.widow-maker

The only reason they let him go is because he couldent flee from the cops 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Some stupid shit...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hes still around. But in the future all this party shit takin over . U kow


As long as there is youngsters like use, there will be a dj like cholo. techno smechno, bring on the oldies.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


PASSIONATE63 said:


> As long as there is youngsters like use, there will be a dj like cholo. techno smechno, bring on the oldies.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup good timers!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> The only reason they let him go is because he couldent flee from the cops


Lol I'm a runner never been one that Cought me but finally they did cause I can't run


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup good timers!!!


What crackn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> As long as there is youngsters like use, there will be a dj like cholo. techno smechno, bring on the oldies.


How ur bike coming along brother


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What crackn


Need help on a theme and a name for my bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave:


Wat up how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Need help on a theme and a name for my bike


The girls frame ?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up how u been


Nothing much brotha. Just working and working. 
How you doing man?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much brotha. Just working and working.
> How you doing man?


I'm doing alright tryn to get back to work I'm fuckn dead broke lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I'm a runner never been one that Cought me but finally they did cause I can't run


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm doing alright tryn to get back to work I'm fuckn dead broke lol


Tell me about it. Once the bills start stacking up it's nothing but stress.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SEE U THERE









LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How ur bike coming along brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Tell me about it. Once the bills start stacking up it's nothing but stress.


Hell yea I payed off a lot of shit but fuck once I Fuckk up my knee it all went down hill... I'm back in a hole


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> SEE U THERE


I will see u at Bakersfield/Los Angeles super show and woodland and Vegas  gt traveling foooo


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hell yea I payed off a lot of shit but fuck once I Fuckk up my knee it all went down hill... I'm
> back in a hole


I'm paying off 2 car payments and shit isn't easy. :facepalm:
How deep is that hole? :naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm paying off 2 car payments and shit isn't easy. :facepalm:
> How deep is that hole? :naughty:


Lol damn 2 car payments. Ur just one person...

Dirty ass foo lol let just say I don't have rent money ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U AINT GOT MONEY BUT UR REPRESENTING TTT. THATS A TRUE MEMBER. PUT SHOWS B4 UR RENT ^___^


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I will see u at Bakersfield/Los Angeles super show and woodland and Vegas  gt traveling foooo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How ur bike coming along brother


Its slowly getting there, im working on its sound box till i get the cut prices from thomas to do my parts.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol damn 2 car payments. Ur just one person...
> 
> Dirty ass foo lol let just say I don't have rent money ...


Yup I have a Challenger and a BMW. So you can probably guess the bills. 
Lol. Its all for laughs man. 
:facepalm:When it's things like that. I'll rather pay my rent and have my electricity be cut off.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The girls frame ?


Yeah


----------



## El Callejero

I'm looking for a Clean Bike full custom or semi for my son his B- Day is coming up at the end of the month & thought I'd start here with my G.T. Fam. Post Pics & P/M me Info


----------



## mr.widow-maker

​GIRLS GONE WILD


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY JUAN. DO U SALE THIS BREAD.LOL


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY JUAN. DO U SALE THIS BREAD.LOL


I can try! Lol hahahahaha este guerito gone loco is wat ima call my bike lol jk


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Sounds firme. Put some hot chicks murraled on ur fenders


Juan GT Reyes said:


> I can try! Lol hahahahaha este guerito gone loco is wat ima call my bike lol jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> U AINT GOT MONEY BUT UR REPRESENTING TTT. THATS A TRUE MEMBER. PUT SHOWS B4 UR RENT ^___^


Yes sir... I got my gt brother help me out to. GT EDITION is my club bike not just my bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Its slowly getting there, im working on its sound box till i get the cut prices from thomas to do my parts.


That's cool brother hopefully u get don't prices quick. I want to see tht bike all custom It will look badass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yup I have a Challenger and a BMW. So you can probably guess the bills.
> Lol. Its all for laughs man.
> :facepalm:When it's things like that. I'll rather pay my rent and have my electricity be cut off.


Man I would keep the charger n get rid of that BMW n rather pay for a rag top impala


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Man I would keep the charger n get rid of that BMW n rather pay for a rag top impala


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Thats right.TTT


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir... I got my gt brother help me out to. GT EDITION is my club bike not just my bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah


HERE ALL THE NAMES I THOUGHT OF 
GT EDITION 
WIDOW MAKER
RAID--kills widow maker 
WIDOW SMASHER
FREAKY DREAMS
Bubble licious 
Gt way or no way 
Gumbie 
Alize
Super freak
Straight clowning 
Hater proff 
Money maker
American me 
Up in smoke 
King of the streets
Fatal
Death row 
KO
HEAVY SET
SET IT OFF 
HEARTLESS


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sounds firme. Put some hot chicks murraled on ur fenders


That wil be down lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HERE ALL THE NAMES I THOUGHT OF
> GT EDITION
> WIDOW MAKER
> RAID--kills widow maker
> WIDOW SMASHER
> FREAKY DREAMS
> Bubble licious
> Gt way or no way
> Gumbie
> Alize
> Super freak
> Straight clowning
> Hater proff
> Money maker
> American me
> Up in smoke
> King of the streets
> Fatal
> Death row
> KO
> HEAVY SET
> SET IT OFF
> HEARTLESS


Ima go eith widow maker? Lol or MR WIDOW MAKER LOL JK


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Man I would keep the charger n get rid of that BMW n rather pay for a rag top impala


I have a 1954 210 and a Cadillac. 
I love my Challenger man. The BMW idk why I got it, it was a good deal. :happysad:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

But that bmw be looking good i bet


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Juan GT Reyes said:


> But that bmw be looking good i bet


Wanna see.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

YOUR JUS NOT RIGHT.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HERE ALL THE NAMES I THOUGHT OF
> GT EDITION
> WIDOW MAKER
> RAID--kills widow maker
> WIDOW SMASHER
> FREAKY DREAMS
> Bubble licious
> Gt way or no way
> Gumbie
> Alize
> Super freak
> Straight clowning
> Hater proff
> Money maker
> American me
> Up in smoke
> King of the streets
> Fatal
> Death row
> KO
> HEAVY SET
> SET IT OFF
> HEARTLESS


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY NOW CALM DOWN:twak:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ima go eith widow maker? Lol or MR WIDOW MAKER LOL JK


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Wanna see.


Put a pic u bro!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY NOW CALM DOWN:twak:


:rimshot:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:machinegun:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> :rimshot:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> :machinegun:


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ITS ON BREAD BOY


Juan GT Reyes said:


> :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WHO NEEDS SOME BREAD?HIT UP THIS GUY JUAN!*


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS ON BREAD BOY


Its on semi/fender polisher boy!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

AT THE END LETS SEE WHO MAKES MORE $$. HMMM... HOUR OR BY JOB


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Its on semi/fender polisher boy!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> AT THE END LETS SEE WHO MAKES MORE $$. HMMM... HOUR OR BY JOB


I aint good with havibg $$$ on me cause ill spebd it on myslef lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ILL HOLD ON TO IT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> I aint good with havibg $$$ on me cause ill spebd it on myslef lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SOCAL. U GOTTA FORGIVE US SOME DAY.LOLThere are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Socal#13


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

P.j I wanna get something like this murualed on the bike but need a name can u help?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM FOO. NOW WERE TALKING.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I got the perfect guy to do it aswell his in modesto tho


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup p.j!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Put a pic u bro!




:naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


Charger tight brother what size engine


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Charger tight brother what size engine


It's a Challenger. :burn:
It has a 6.4L Hemi. 
392. pretty much. It has fuckin balls. :guns:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


Damm there nice!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm there nice!!


:happysad: Thanks. I try to keep them looking nice.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :happysad: Thanks. I try to keep them looking nice.


Yeah its sad when u see a really nice car yet the owners treat it like shit:/


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah its sad when u see a really nice car yet the owners treat it like shit:/


You should see my 1954' I treat that car like shit. :facepalm:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Why bro??


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Why bro??


Took the car for granted and now it just sits here.
I'm trying to fix it up, but when time comes.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bad ass ride


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I wanna start a car but 1st gotta get $$$ and license so i can cruize with it and hit thos switches


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I wanna start a car but 1st gotta get $$$ and license so i can cruize with it and hit thos switches


Pm sent


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wadup GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HEY JUAN U WANT A LOWLOW. I KOW WHERE U CAN GET A ELCO IN LA.CO AREA.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> see you there


been texting u foo. get at me on my parts.


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

What's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> been texting u foo. get at me on my parts.


Hey his phone is fuck up send him w message on face book


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I wanna start a car but 1st gotta get $$$ and license so i can cruize with it and hit thos switches


That's how it all starts man. 
Hitting switches is fun, but I regret putting them on the 54'


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!!! 
GT UP!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:inout:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:inout::wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> :inout::wave:


Supp


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wadupp GT family!!! Should be a good day today


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Supp


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT family had a great day celebrating moms birthday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAPPY BDAY FROM THE IE


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup GT family had a great day celebrating moms birthday


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thanks bro!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup GT family had a great day celebrating moms birthday


SAY HAPPY BDAY FOR ME!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up gt


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up gt


WUZ UP DAWG WUTS GOOD?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP DAWG WUTS GOOD?


Just chilling bro how u been haven't talk to u in while


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling bro how u been haven't talk to u in while


IVE BEEN GOOD HOT BOUT URSELF???..I JUST GOT MY LAPTOP BACK...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> IVE BEEN GOOD HOT BOUT URSELF???..I JUST GOT MY LAPTOP BACK...


That's mean u going to be on here 24/7 again lol. How ur bikes coming along


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hey his phone is fuck up send him w message on face book


thanks


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up good times family......how u guys doing


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> thanks


Cool.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up good times family......how u guys doing


Wat up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Morning GT


Wat up GOODTIMER


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much tired af feeling a lil sick


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's mean u going to be on here 24/7 again lol. How ur bikes coming along


IM GONNA TRY!...BRING OUT THE OLD DAYS!...THEY JUST SITTING THERE MAN...NO JOB YET...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


Waddup up david!!


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up bro


Nun much bro here chilling almost time for u guys show....we going for sure save us a good spot


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup up david!!


waz up up cuate :tongue::tongue:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

X2


dreamer1 said:


> Nun much bro here chilling almost time for u guys show....we going for sure save us a good spot


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> waz up up cuate :tongue::tongue:


Lol wata good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> waz up up cuate :tongue::tongue:


Lol wats good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:rimshot:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

:machinegun:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> IM GONNA TRY!...BRING OUT THE OLD DAYS!...THEY JUST SITTING THERE MAN...NO JOB YET...


Damn tha suck bro .. It's bad out there where u live at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GOOD MORNING EVERY!! 
GT TTMFT!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up gt


Good mornning p.j!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn tha suck bro .. It's bad out there where u live at


YEAH...THE TATTS IS WUTS KEEPING ME ALIVE RITE NOW...BUT ITS JUST NOT ENOUGH FOR MY TRIKE


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Nun much bro here chilling almost time for u guys show....we going for sure save us a good spot


Q-VO DREAMER


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup zek!


----------



## David Cervantes

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


ALWAYS SHINING


----------



## Socal#13

Was up GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup socal #13


----------



## Socal#13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup socal #13


Was good homie were is gt going thise weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Was good homie were is gt going thise weekend


I'm going to show by my house Saturday n gr picnic for gt only Sundat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up David/Juan/ink up/ widow


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

:h5:


David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm going to show by my house Saturday n gr picnic for gt only Sundat


DAMN I WAS THINKIN PICNIC WOULD B EXT WEEKEND!...TIME FLYING


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMPIN THIS SHIT HOMIE


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup zek!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Goodmorning!!! GT family!!!


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm going to show by my house Saturday n gr picnic for gt only Sundat


Tigth good luck homie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Picnic shouldbe fun


----------



## mr.widow-maker

103* IN THE IE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Tigth good luck homie


Thanks g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Goodmorning!!! GT family!!!


What crackn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN I WAS THINKIN PICNIC WOULD B EXT WEEKEND!...TIME FLYING


I know bro time flys quick... Almost la super show -_-


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know bro time flys quick... Almost la super show -_-


FUCK THATS THE DEADLINE FOR MY TRIKE...


----------



## David Cervantes

*
GOOD TIMES BIKE & CAR PLAQUES @ MIN. 3

*


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> *
> GOOD TIMES BIKE & CAR PLAQUES @ MIN. 3
> 
> *


818 CHAPTER DOING ITS THING!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump... Is anyone going to the picnic sunday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:drama:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Goodmorning GT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:facepalm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## David Cervantes

I JUST GOT THE MAGAZINE 3RD BUT I GOT 2 PALES :facepalm:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> I JUST GOT THE MAGAZINE TODAY?????


CONGRATS BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats to u n ur family david gt up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Congrats mr president!!!!!


David Cervantes said:


> I JUST GOT THE MAGAZINE 3RD BUT I GOT 2 PALES :facepalm:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

GT TTT. :finger:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> GT TTT. :finger:


Wat crackn g


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were u all at. LETS BUMP THIS SHIT!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT TTMFT!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat crackn g


Nothing much man. Staying away from this fuckin heat wave that's fur'sure.


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT TTT!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much man. Staying away from this fuckin heat wave that's fur'sure.


DIGGIN UR BIKES NAME!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

WERE ALL THE GT'ER AT!!!!! TAKING IT TO THE TOP...


----------



## David Cervantes

GOODTIMES CC said:


> WERE ALL THE GT'ER AT!!!!! TAKING IT TO THE TOP...


WAZ UP BOSS :wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup mr president!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

INKEDUP said:


> DIGGIN UR BIKES NAME!


Haha thanks man. 
Still deciding the name, but i'm probably going to stick with it.
Or the name I gave my 26", but lost interest on it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much man. Staying away from this fuckin heat wave that's fur'sure.


The weather all fuck up right now with the humid. But it's all good I have ac. Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

See all my gt brothers and sisters tomorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup p.j


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The weather all fuck up right now with the humid. But it's all good I have ac. Lol


I have ac too. If not i'll be fuckin screwed. :banghead:


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Haha thanks man.
> Still deciding the name, but i'm probably going to stick with it.
> Or the name I gave my 26", but lost interest on it.


CLS IS A BADASS THEME...U CAN DO MURALS OF THE CALI LIFE AND SHIT!...


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See all my gt brothers and sisters tomorow


SEE U THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup p.j


Nada getting ready to hit a car show right now n u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I have ac too. If not i'll be fuckin screwed. :banghead:


Haha


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

INKEDUP said:


> CLS IS A BADASS THEME...U CAN DO MURALS OF THE CALI LIFE AND SHIT!...


You pretty much know what im doing then. 
But you will be surprised how I pull it off. :naughty:


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> You pretty much know what im doing then.
> But you will be surprised how I pull it off. :naughty:


yup....listening to cls is gonna give u a bunch of ideas!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

INKEDUP said:


> yup....listening to cls is gonna give u a bunch of ideas!


Haha I never listened to them. I'm not into that type of music but i'll check it out.
I'm pretty much staying to two things for the theme so when the bike is getting built i'll probably change the name a bit.


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Haha I never listened to them. I'm not into that type of music but i'll check it out.
> I'm pretty much staying to two things for the theme so when the bike is getting built i'll probably change the name a bit.


THEY GET DOWN! LOCAL RAPPERS FROM THE 90'S AND TALK ABOUT LOWRIDING IN THE WESTCOAST...WUT CATEGORY R U GONNA B IN?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

INKEDUP said:


> THEY GET DOWN! LOCAL RAPPERS FROM THE 90'S AND TALK ABOUT LOWRIDING IN THE WESTCOAST...WUT CATEGORY R U GONNA B IN?


I'm going to be in street. It's my favorite class.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

2morrow should be fun at the picnik GT up!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'm going to be in street. It's my favorite class.


16'' right?...its a tuff category


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

INKEDUP said:


> 16'' right?...its a tuff category


Yea I know but it's all for the fun. 
I want to compete with the big boys so i'm going show bike.


----------



## INKEDUP

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yea I know but it's all for the fun.
> I want to compete with the big boys so i'm going show bike.


thats wuz up homie!!...go all crazy on it


----------



## INKEDUP

WAS NICE SEEN MY GT RIDERS TODAY!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT fam whos ready for saturday and sunday??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt good kicking it with everybody yesterday GT UP


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup p.j!


----------



## INKEDUP

SO TODAYS STARTED OFF GOOD....WEN OUT ON THE LOOK FOR A JOB ON MY BEACH CRUZER AND HOPEFULLY I GET TO WORK AT A PAINT SHOP OR ANY RESTAURANT...ANY LUCK WISHED IS APPRECIATED!!!...IT WAS A MISSION RIDING MY BIKE...I HATE UP-HILLS BUT I WENT MOTIVATED N HAD FUN RIDING IT ON THE T.O. BLVD


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HOW MUCH IS REGERSTRATION FOR UR SHOW SATURDAY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> HOW MUCH IS REGERSTRATION FOR UR SHOW SATURDAY?


15 dollars


----------



## mr.widow-maker

N cars ?


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 15 dollars


----------



## David Cervantes

INKEDUP said:


> SO TODAYS STARTED OFF GOOD....WEN OUT ON THE LOOK FOR A JOB ON MY BEACH CRUZER AND HOPEFULLY I GET TO WORK AT A PAINT SHOP OR ANY RESTAURANT...ANY LUCK WISHED IS APPRECIATED!!!...IT WAS A MISSION RIDING MY BIKE...I HATE UP-HILLS BUT I WENT MOTIVATED N HAD FUN RIDING IT ON THE T.O. BLVD


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> N cars ?


25


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

if anybody gets ahold of lesstime tell him im looking for him.thanks

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning GT family!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> if anybody gets ahold of lesstime tell him im looking for him.thanks
> 
> TTT


Text me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Morning GT family!


Wat up Juan u going to the gt car show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah p.j we are...u going to oldies show on sunday?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah p.j we are...u going to oldies show on sunday?


I'm going to try n see if I make it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hope u can make it bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS TTMFT! 
WERE U ALL AT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Are u guys bringing ur bikes


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

On saturday idk maybe but for sunday i might just take my sisters


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool cool I'm going to take pirate bike


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

What's up GT familia, really looking foward to see some of you guys Saturday  GT TTT!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

DROPPING A PIC


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Text me


pm me your number.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

P.j txt me bro 
(805)861-7600


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good nite GT family 
TTMFT!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family! Wats good!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt. Ain't no one in here o well at least we know we hit the shows strong when we come out


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## 1SEXY80

[h=2]







CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012[/h]_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up gt. Ain't no one in here o well at least we know we hit the shows strong when we come out


Hell yeah GT up!!


----------



## INKEDUP

I STARTED CUTTING THE TANK FOR THE 26''


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT TTMFT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

See all my gt brother tomorow...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up Robert ur workin on 26inch ?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hope to see u sunday as well p.j??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:inout:


----------



## 55800

Wat up fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup orangecrush719!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hope to see u sunday as well p.j??


I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

See all the GOODTIMERS and future GT TOMOROW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PLAYING SOME POOL WTH THE MEMBERS ....CANT SLEEP


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT family how did the GT show go??


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up Robert ur workin on 26inch ?


I WAS BUT CHUCH THREW ME AN OFFER N HE ENDED UP TAKING IT:/....


----------



## INKEDUP

IT WAS FUN REPPIN TODAY....WE ALL SHINED TOGETHER!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It was GOODTIMES this weekn. Congrats to all the GOODTIMERS that won n putting in work this weekn. I'll post pic in a bit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Great show,, I never knew the pirate bike had flake :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Great show,, I never knew the pirate bike had flake :thumbsup:


Thank u brother n yea but time to repait n put more flakes but try to save the murals...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

A little bit of upgrades or just a little bit more flake? anyway that thing is siiick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> A little bit of upgrades or just a little bit more flake? anyway that thing is siiick


Changing the whole color and new parts. Or maybe a new theme. I'm parting out the bike to if u know anybody looming for part.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

cool bro good luck,, just got some forks from krazy kutting so im happy with my parts right now thanks,, Ill see if anyone else is looking for some parts.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Changing the whole color and new parts. Or maybe a new theme. I'm parting out the bike to if u know anybody looming for part.


How much for ur parts?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> How much for ur parts?


Sale pending on them right mow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sale pending on them right mow


Alrite bro


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT Family!


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 515781


Damm homie it's sickk


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan


Not much just chillen wanting for it to be sunday so i can chill with the GT family


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm weres everybody at :[ so lonely


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Chillen looking at the hood! Lol 
GT up!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Chillen looking at the hood! Lol
> GT up!!!


WHAT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> Damm homie it's sickk


GONNA LOOK WAY BETTER WITH THE NEW PAINTJOB N SEAT!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> WHAT


Como que what?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Goodmorninf GT family!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT
G
O
O
D

T
I
M
E
S


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup zeek


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family!


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::worship:


WHATS UP


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Wgats up GT family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up gt how everybody doing...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up gt


WHATS GOOD DAWG


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WHATS GOOD DAWG


Nada just tryn to sell all the parts on pirate and u


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

had fun at the beach with the GT family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> had fun at the beach with the GT family


What up Juan


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just tryn to sell all the parts on pirate and u


SAME OLD TRYING TO GET THE FUNDS FOR MY PAINT


----------



## INKEDUP

Fleetangel said:


> we''ll be there with u guys


damn my first post when i joined GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> SAME OLD TRYING TO GET THE FUNDS FOR MY PAINT


What color r u going with


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What color r u going with


SAME BLUE BUT THIS TIME FLAKE GONNA DO DAMAGE WITH THE PAINTJOB


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> SAME BLUE BUT THIS TIME FLAKE GONNA DO DAMAGE WITH THE PAINTJOB


That clean can't wait to see it out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## dee_5o5

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt bump


What up bro....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> What up bro....


Nada just selling stuff I don't need to build my Elco . Lol what u been up to brother


----------



## dee_5o5

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just selling stuff I don't need to build my Elco . Lol what u been up to brother


You selling most of you lowrider stuff.....me been busy working havnt do much to the bike yet but did figure more ideas out for it......got a show this weekn too


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U going to royal fantasies


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup zeek


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> You selling most of you lowrider stuff.....me been busy working havnt do much to the bike yet but did figure more ideas out for it......got a show this weekn too


Yea must of it. The pirate bike is already gone just need to sell the gold platted rims. I'm just keeping the frame. That's cool u should throw some murals on it for more bike points


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

WHOS GONNA ROLL THE THE LATINS FINEST BIKE SHOW???


----------



## oneofakind

WHAT UP GT FAM..WHO ROLLIN THE BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND..??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

$100 CASH N AWARD TO BEST LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR.......AUG 11,2012 TTT SEE U THERE GUYS, WE SUPPORTED UR IE SHOW BACK IN MARCH N THE NORMINDE SHOW LETS SEE SOME LOVE OVER THIS WAY. TTT GOOD TIMES TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP GT FAM..WHO ROLLIN THE BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND..??


I'm staying in this weekn money kinda funny right now -_- r u going


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm staying in this weekn money kinda funny right now -_- r u going


Yeah I be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Yeah I be there


I'm going to try n make it. If I do be with out gt


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm going to try n make it. If I do be with out gt


Cool hope to see you out there...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP GT FAM..WHO ROLLIN THE BAKERSFIELD THIS WEEKEND..??




:yes::burn::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up gt


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up hector I been textn u hmu


----------



## Socal#13

Was up lil gt....wer gt at is it done...weres your next stop at homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Was up lil gt....wer gt at is it done...weres your next stop at homie


It just sitting there homie. I'm working on my Elco


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It just sitting there homie. I'm working on my Elco


You stop working on it...sick homie you comeing to to lantins finest bike show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> You stop working on it...sick homie you comeing to to lantins finest bike show


Na bro just stayn On a down low for while. I need to save money. 4g n my Elco be done


----------



## INKEDUP

uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WOW REALLY??? I CAN REMEMBER WHEN WE SUPPORTED UR SHOW














[










































[









LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na bro just stayn On a down low for while. I need to save money. 4g n my Elco be done


----------



## oneofakind

mr.widow-maker said:


> WOW REALLY??? I CAN REMEMBER WHEN WE SUPPORTED UR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


its just a bike show homie he tryin to do bigger better things build his car..its just one bike...and I'm sure they (GOODTIMES) APPRECIATED You guys going to thee show....!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> WOW REALLY??? I CAN REMEMBER WHEN WE SUPPORTED UR SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


I appreaciate u guys coming down. But As of now my car is more important then a bike show n more important then gt edition. I miss hitting switches

I'm pretty sure there might be some gt there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> its just a bike show homie he tryin to do bigger better things build his car..its just one bike...and I'm sure they (GOODTIMES) APPRECIATED You guys going to thee show....!!!


Yea bro people need to understand stuff just don't get build it self. I need all the money into it n plus help out my lil girl when she need things


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
__BEST UPOLISTRY
BESTNGRAVING
BEST MURALS
BEST DISPLAY
__2 BEST OF SHOWS
__CLUB PARTICIPATION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLES CHOICE
GUS JR CHOICE
CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN $100.00_ BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


----------



## El Callejero

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Them wheels at really nice!!!! What do some like that run?? Krazicon??? 
T 
T
T
4
G
O
O
D
T
I
M
E
S


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!*_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

El Callejero said:


> Them wheels at really nice!!!! What do some like that run?? Krazicon???
> T
> T
> T
> 4
> G
> O
> O
> D
> T
> I
> M
> E
> S


Jagster did it for me charge me 400 raw metal Like 4 years ago


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good luck to all the GOODTIMERS that going to put in work in Bakersfield... This year is good year everybody putting in long hours drive and building there bikes. GT has good rep we travel and we build bike not buy bikes build ... GT Up just taking a lil brake on the bikes right now.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KRAZY DOES IT CHEAPER N CHROMED FOR CHEAPER THEN THAT


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Jagster did it for me charge me 400 raw metal Like 4 years ago


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good luck to all the GOODTIMERS that going to put in work in Bakersfield... This year is good year everybody putting in long hours drive and building there bikes. GT has good rep we travel and we build bike not buy bikes build ... GT Up just taking a lil brake on the bikes right now.


:wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## El Callejero

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Jagster did it for me charge me 400 raw metal Like 4 years ago


Thanks is there any exact demensions or just 20 in rims??? I only deal with krazicon for all my car parts & now getting to deal with them on bike parts for my 2 boys & I'm not sure about alot that come with custom parts like wheels ect.
:werd: :banghead:


----------



## El Callejero

:dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

KARZICON DID THESE FOR ME HOMIE, THEREGOOD AT IT. :thumbsup:


El Callejero said:


> Thanks is there any exact demensions or just 20 in rims??? I only deal with krazicon for all my car parts & now getting to deal with them on bike parts for my 2 boys & I'm not sure about alot that come with custom parts like wheels ect.
> :werd: :banghead:


----------



## El Callejero

mr.widow-maker said:


> KARZICON DID THESE FOR ME HOMIE, THEREGOOD AT IT. :thumbsup:


That's a really nice bike & thanks for the esquina I wouldn't be asking if I had all the answers u know 
So the wheels u got on your are 20's???
Are they 1.75 too???
Are there any issues when mounting tires???
Like wear on the plating or is there a certain size of tire???


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up hector I been textn u hmu


i lost my phone after we had talked. i got it back get at me.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

El Callejero said:


> That's a really nice bike & thanks for the esquina I wouldn't be asking if I had all the answers u know
> So the wheels u got on your are 20's???
> Are they 1.75 too???
> Are there any issues when mounting tires???
> Like wear on the plating or is there a certain size of tire???


Yea everything on the custom rim is the same as a bike rim. When u buy it from kraziecon just ask for the bearing set together install so u just out them on ur bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> i lost my phone after we had talked. i got it back get at me.


323 400 2136 text me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where all the gt bike club at


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea its all the same, u shouldent have anyproblems


El Callejero said:


> That's a really nice bike & thanks for the esquina I wouldn't be asking if I had all the answers u know
> So the wheels u got on your are 20's???
> Are they 1.75 too???
> Are there any issues when mounting tires???
> Like wear on the plating or is there a certain size of tire???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Custom parts up for sale again 

Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left 

1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel 
2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
9. Sproket n crank 20 ship. 
11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

All my money going my Elco 









switch the bench seat to bucket seat


----------



## El Callejero

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea everything on the custom rim is the same as a bike rim. When u buy it from kraziecon just ask for the bearing set together install so u just out them on ur bike


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea everything on the custom rim is the same as a bike rim. When u buy it from kraziecon just ask for the bearing set together install so u just out them on ur bike





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Custom parts up for sale again
> 
> Please pm me if u see what u like.. Thank u this is what I have left
> 
> 1. 600 ship Forks/handle bars/ sissy bars/steering wheel
> 2. Fresh Gold platting lips n white spokes comes with tire n tube 230 ship
> 9. Sproket n crank 20 ship.
> 11 skull gold pedals 35 ship


Post a pic of the sprocket please!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## El Callejero

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> All my money going my Elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switch the bench seat to bucket seat


:yes: LS Huh Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sproket sold


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan


Nuthing bro just kinda excited ima go camping with my school 2day


----------



## mr.widow-maker

HAVE FUN PLAYER. TTT


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nuthing bro just kinda excited ima go camping with my school 2day


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ventura chapter lookin good


----------



## David Cervantes

Ventura bike chapter maided to lowrider nationals .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> Ventura bike chapter maided to lowrider nationals .


That wat up sorry couldn't make it out there


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> Ventura bike chapter maided to lowrider nationals .


GOOD LUCK OUT THERE


----------



## lesstime

new looks all over the GT map coming soon thats a FACT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime




----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> new looks all over the GT map coming soon thats a FACT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


stop blowing off my pm's. get at me before i put u on blast


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Good morning GT family hope everyone has a great day. GT TTMFT!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GT family hope everyone has a great day. GT TTMFT!!!!


What up how r u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LESSTIMES AND HOTT SHOT HANDLE IT ON PHONE NOT ON GT TOPIC


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 521587


Are u covering something up or u that tw fabric u r usin


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

I'm good what about you


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

GT VENTURA BIKE CHAPTER HOLDING IT IN @ THE LOWRIDER NATIONAL SHOW. WE DID GOOD JOSE TOOK 1ST. PLACE AND I TOOK 1ST ON BOTH OF THE BIKES. ALSO HE TOOK 2ND AND 3RD PLACE BEST OF SHOW AND QUALIFIED FOR VEGAS WITH BOTH BIKES. KNOW LETS GET READY FOR LA SHOW AND VEGAS.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LESSTIMES AND HOTT SHOT HANDLE IT ON PHONE NOT ON GT TOPIC


sorry g you know ive been trying to get ahold off this foo for a long time. please pm me his number if you have it.thanks


----------



## lesstime

208 703 6891 i cant view pms from phone i responded to the last one i seen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looking good Ventura chapter congrats on all 3 wins ....


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> GT VENTURA BIKE CHAPTER HOLDING IT IN @ THE LOWRIDER NATIONAL SHOW. WE DID GOOD JOSE TOOK 1ST. PLACE AND I TOOK 1ST ON BOTH OF THE BIKES. ALSO HE TOOK 2ND AND 3RD PLACE BEST OF SHOW AND QUALIFIED FOR VEGAS WITH BOTH BIKES. KNOW LETS GET READY FOR LA SHOW AND VEGAS.


FELICIDADES!


----------



## oneofakind

CONGRATS DAVID TRIKES LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wat up GT one of my homies is in LA on vacation but he is looking for a turn table for a 20" bike any.of u guys saleing one he is there in till Friday thanks


----------



## lesstime

Whats good fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wat up GT one of my homies is in LA on vacation but he is looking for a turn table for a 20" bike any.of u guys saleing one he is there in till Friday thanks


I know someone sells them brand new for 250 bucks on Whittier blvd dennision schwinn bike shop


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up Lesstimes


----------



## lesstime

getting things together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thats cool just here looking at gt edition with a hammer in my hand :/


----------



## lesstime

Dont even think about it loco how the fam


----------



## HOTSHOT956

lesstime said:


> 208 703 6891 i cant view pms from phone i responded to the last one i seen


im still waiting on your text.fix your pm so we could threw it down on pm's


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know someone sells them brand new for 250 bucks on Whittier blvd dennision schwinn bike shop


Thanks bro hay do u have the number from the shop thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Thanks bro hay do u have the number from the shop thanks


Pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Dont even think about it loco how the fam


Me n my daughter doing good  n my side of the family doing good to they getting ready to hit Vegas this weekn


----------



## lesstime

Cool cool ill have to try and get some pics up this weekend of some things i work on


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Gt up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cool cool ill have to try and get some pics up this weekend of some things i work on


For sure... How ur fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Gt up!


That's right.... How u Been


----------



## lesstime

Good good now that am working again


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's right.... How u Been


Im doing good brotha. Staying away from this heat and putting my parts together for my bike and ordering some more.


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Good good now that am working again


What crackn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Im doing good brotha. Staying away from this heat and putting my parts together for my bike and ordering some more.


That what up brother can't wait to see it out.. R u going to any bike shows this weekn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES


GOODTIMES 4 life ... What's crackn


----------



## lesstime

Just got home boss said no playing to day maybe tomorrow ,,,,,,,so am going to go cut some yards and see how much i get have to get loot asap bigs happing up here and fast once agian


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Just got home boss said no playing to day maybe tomorrow ,,,,,,,so am going to go cut some yards and see how much i get have to get loot asap bigs happing up here and fast once agian


Let me know how much is shipping i need to get that thing on gt ASAP


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That what up brother can't wait to see it out.. R u going to any bike shows this weekn


Yes it will be out sooner or later but it will be done. Haha
I think ill be going to latins finest bike show in moreno valley.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yes it will be out sooner or later but it will be done. Haha
> I think ill be going to latins finest bike show in moreno valley.


That's cool what color r u going with ? And cool hopefully u go I'll see I out there


----------



## lesstime

were ya at GT


----------



## Socal#13

Lil GT is your bike in bike shows mild or full


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Whats good GT fam.


----------



## lesstime

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> Whats good GT fam.


how it going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Lil GT is your bike in bike shows mild or full


Idk my bike ain't full or mild so idk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> were ya at GT


 I'm here working


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk my bike ain't full or mild so idk


When I go to shows with street mild or full no semi I go in full..


----------



## lesstime

cool make that money bro ,, you got a working phone that can get pics?


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk my bike ain't full or mild so idk


your bike is semi rigth..'so is mine

but you know how latins finest ther only haveing mild nd full with one will your bike fall in


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> your bike is semi rigth..'so is mine
> 
> but you know how latins finest ther only haveing mild nd full with one will your bike fall in


If you have all laser cut parts engraving and ascessories full if its a semi frame with China or twisted parts mild...


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> If you have all laser cut parts engraving and ascessories full if its a semi frame with China or twisted parts mild...


sup bro


----------



## Socal#13

oneofakind said:


> If you have all laser cut parts engraving and ascessories full if its a semi frame with China or twisted parts mild...


My bike only has hbars.sissybar.forks.nd steringwheel lacer cut parts with a semi frame..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Hope you guys come to our show this Saturday lil goodtimes and socal you both have some badd ass rides


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> My bike only has hbars.sissybar.forks.nd steringwheel lacer cut parts with a semi frame..


How's your frame paint striping murals..?...sounds like I would put in mild regardless..most if the time mild and semi frames would go under mild and full and radicals go into full but in some cases full show semi's would go under full..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> My bike only has hbars.sissybar.forks.nd steringwheel lacer cut parts with a semi frame..


Nice we fall in full


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> If you have all laser cut parts engraving and ascessories full if its a semi frame with China or twisted parts mild...


WHat up bro u coming for legions show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hope you guys come to our show this Saturday lil goodtimes and socal you both have some badd ass rides


See u there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It on n cracking for Latin finest


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See u there


See you there as well bro


----------



## Socal#13

oneofakind said:


> How's your frame paint striping murals..?...sounds like I would put in mild regardless..most if the time mild and semi frames would go under mild and full and radicals go into full but in some cases full show semi's would go under full..


It silver flaket.with purple nd blue graphics water drops nd pearl shadows will post pics but cant do it thru a phone


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES 4 life ... What's crackn


WUTS GOOD G I JUST FINISHED CUTTING MY NEW FENDERS WBU?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WUTS GOOD G I JUST FINISHED CUTTING MY NEW FENDERS WBU?


Nada just doing some painting for Saturday. R u guys going to any bike show this coming weekn


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just doing some painting for Saturday. R u guys going to any bike show this coming weekn


I WISH..I WANTED TO GO TO LEGIONS BUT ITS MY AUNTS BDAY SO WE GONNA SPEND TIME WITH HER


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> It silver flaket.with purple nd blue graphics water drops nd pearl shadows will post pics but cant do it thru a phone


The one lil spanks painted


----------



## Socal#13

oneofakind said:


> The one lil spanks painted


Yeah the same one...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I WISH..I WANTED TO GO TO LEGIONS BUT ITS MY AUNTS BDAY SO WE GONNA SPEND TIME WITH HER


U know if Nybody from GOODTIMES is going to legion I want to drop off my bike n then come back at 1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Updating gt edition with lil something this weekn


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool what color r u going with ? And cool hopefully u go I'll see I out there


I still havent decided. Maybe a red.
Hope to see you out there to man. Its on a saturday right?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I still havent decided. Maybe a red.
> Hope to see you out there to man. Its on a saturday right?


Yea it's on Saturday. I want to redo another frame but radical but I have my Elco. But that red will look sick but u need that candy apple


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea it's on Saturday. I want to redo another frame but radical but I have my Elco. But that red will look sick but u need that candy apple


I would go for the elco instead of the radical. They can get pretty expensive. Yea thats what im thinking also with a candy but i might do something different.


----------



## lesstime

Off to work nice talking with you jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I would go for the elco instead of the radical. They can get pretty expensive. Yea thats what im thinking also with a candy but i might do something different.


Yea tht what I'm doing I been putting money in the Elco. But then I have these foo stalking me what I'm doing n tryn to build something better then me u know how it is lol hit up elspock to paint ur shit I seen his work in person that shit bad n flake sparkling


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Off to work nice talking with you jr


Make that money foo I need to get that gold done so send me that pay check


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning GT. hope everybody have good day


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Good what about you, hw are the bikes coming along?


lesstime said:


> how it going


----------



## lesstime

How long it take to get gold done?

Bikes are coming along good just got a nice panel for t4 trike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U know if Nybody from GOODTIMES is going to legion I want to drop off my bike n then come back at 1


FOR SURE.....IF I GO ILL HIT U UP SATURDAY....BUT SO FAR IS A NO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> FOR SURE.....IF I GO ILL HIT U UP SATURDAY....BUT SO FAR IS A NO


Alright cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> How long it take to get gold done?
> 
> Bikes are coming along good just got a nice panel for t4 trike


How long does it take to pay for gold only working 6 hour a week


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Last min shit getting ready for the bike show this Saturday


----------



## lesstime

No how much and how fast is the gold plater


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Last min shit getting ready for the bike show this Saturday


LOOKING GOOD PAUL!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> No how much and how fast is the gold plater


7oo and idk know how fast sal can get it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> LOOKING GOOD PAUL!:thumbsup:


I thought I was going to suck at painting them but I did good with paint b clear


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I thought I was going to suck at painting them but I did good with paint b clear


WUT KIND OF PAINT IS IT?


----------



## INKEDUP

THIS IS HOW MY NEW FENDERS R LOOKING SO FAR.....(HOPE NOBODY COPIES THEM THIS TIME!)


----------



## David Cervantes

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WUT KIND OF PAINT IS IT?


Some paint I found to match my bike at paint shop. I got to ask when I go back


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fender r bad ass


----------



## lesstime

3 hours overtime today tomorrow all time  looks good jr ,bad ass fleet sup daivid priming rear s on sat and maybe front


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

You should copyright those fenders


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea tht what I'm doing I been putting money in the Elco. But then I have these foo stalking me what I'm doing n tryn to build something better then me u know how it is lol hit up elspock to paint ur shit I seen his work in person that shit bad n flake sparkling


Thats how it always is. Shit gets leaked and people start to copy also
Yea ill see whats up with him. I have to talk to him but he always starts takking shit lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> 3 hours overtime today tomorrow all time  looks good jr ,bad ass fleet sup daivid priming rear s on sat and maybe front


Check it out update on Fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Thats how it always is. Shit gets leaked and people start to copy also
> Yea ill see whats up with him. I have to talk to him but he always starts takking shit lol


Lol hahahahaha get use to bro that him lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I put some of the stuff on that I was waiting for Vegas its on fb let me know what u think GOODTIMERS and be honest GT EDITION Is all our bike but IT STAY AT MY HOUSE lol


----------



## lesstime

I love it glad you going to be the 1st one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I love it glad you going to be the 1st one


Looks better painted. Just missing one thing don't want to say any lagger names lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I put some of the stuff on that I was waiting for Vegas its on fb let me know what u think GOODTIMERS and be honest GT EDITION Is all our bike but IT STAY AT MY HOUSE lol


lmao thats a good one lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks better painted. Just missing one thing don't want to say any lagger names lol


i know but if you have it now you will put it on and nothing new for vegas lol j/k 

how much are ipads 1st gen 32 gig worth ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i know but if you have it now you will put it on and nothing new for vegas lol j/k
> 
> how much are ipads 1st gen 32 gig worth ????


I hates myself for that. I get to excitied n throw it on there but hey I still end up buyn more shit 8D 

And idk look at target or Walmart


----------



## lesstime

i know me too that why i wait til the big show to do anything lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i know me too that why i wait til the big show to do anything lol


U have lil shows in ur town -_-


----------



## lesstime

and then when vegas come ill have upgrades  or new or both


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> and then when vegas come ill have upgrades  or new or both


I wanted my radical frame for Vegas


----------



## 55800

*GOOD TIMES*


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I wanted my radical frame for Vegas


we have time for frame but not parts 



orangecrush719 said:


> *GOOD TIMES*


thats clean AJ


----------



## 55800

thanks bro finally got it done


----------



## lesstime

dont get rid of it now lol you going to vegas this year?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Colorado looking good and no more bikes my Elco is next


----------



## 55800

I wish I could take it to vegas but with the new baby money been lil tight the blue pedal scooter should b there tho..how u been tho bro


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Colorado looking good and no more bikes my Elco is next


Thamks bro wish everyone coulda been out but if it aint one thing its another..i feel ya on the bikes tho after this 12" n my sons stroller im not buildn no more bikes for a while gunna get me a ride


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol hahahahaha get use to bro that him lol


Haha yea i know. I wanted to see if he would reply.
My bike will be out soon im not in a rush to finish it.


----------



## Socal#13

Lil gt post the pictures you posted on fb of gt edicion on here I wanna see it


----------



## oneofakind

DAMB PJ THE NEW UPGRADES LOOK REAL GOOD THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE...


----------



## INKEDUP

THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENTS ON MY FENDERS...HOPE TO GET EM DONE SOON1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Lil gt post the pictures you posted on fb of gt edicion on here I wanna see it


U see it Saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Thamks bro wish everyone coulda been out but if it aint one thing its another..i feel ya on the bikes tho after this 12" n my sons stroller im not buildn no more bikes for a while gunna get me a ride


Well still got the pirate bike to build but I'm waiting to my daughter understand lowriding n ask for one. But that time I got to take advantage of the Elco. What kinda car u tryn to get


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Haha yea i know. I wanted to see if he would reply.
> My bike will be out soon im not in a rush to finish it.


That's cool homie I got some gold rims and white spikes look good with ur paint I'll hook u up if u want them Saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENTS ON MY FENDERS...HOPE TO GET EM DONE SOON1


U will bro keep pushing n stay pushing.  keep those custom parts u will regret it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> DAMB PJ THE NEW UPGRADES LOOK REAL GOOD THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE...


No problem brother I'm glad u like what I'm doing.


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U will bro keep pushing n stay pushing.  keep those custom parts u will regret it


I KNOW I WILL BUT I NEED THE MONEY TO GET IT OUT ASAP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> I wish I could take it to vegas but with the new baby money been lil tight the blue pedal scooter should b there tho..how u been tho bro


It's all good bro. If u can make it be great to meet u but there always next year brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I KNOW I WILL BUT I NEED THE MONEY TO GET IT OUT ASAP


Do wat u think it's right but don't rush ur build


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do wat u think it's right but don't rush ur build


I WILL THIS TIME...CUZ I REALLY WANNA KEEP THIS TRIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Our first gt plaq


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I WILL THIS TIME...CUZ I REALLY WANNA KEEP THIS TRIKE


How much more u got to do


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How much more u got to do


IM JUST GONNA RE DO MY SEAT,PAINT AND FENDERS FOR VEGAS...AS TIME PASSES BY IMA BE ADDING MORE AND MORE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> IM JUST GONNA RE DO MY SEAT,PAINT AND FENDERS FOR VEGAS...AS TIME PASSES BY IMA BE ADDING MORE AND MORE


But the seat looks good ... But U get it done


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> But the seat looks good ... But U get it done


HMM IM NOT TOO CONVINCED....I GOT ALL THE PAINT READY I JUST NEED TO FINISH MY FENDERS


----------



## oneofakind

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/M4H08499.mp4
GREEN WITH ENVY..


----------



## lesstime

Off to get some overtime


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. _


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/M4H08499.mp4
> GREEN WITH ENVY..


Wat is it I can't see it threw my phone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> HMM IM NOT TOO CONVINCED....I GOT ALL THE PAINT READY I JUST NEED TO FINISH MY FENDERS


Send ur box n seat where I send my seat to u be happy


----------



## lesstime

Ttt bit to eat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

About to start polishing the chrome n buff the paint on gt I got 2 show this weekn got to look good


----------



## lesstime

On way home lot of over time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/M4H08499.mp4
> GREEN WITH ENVY..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/M4H08499.mp4
> GREEN WITH ENVY..


NICE!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> _LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. _


I'm ready


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Send ur box n seat where I send my seat to u be happy


IMA KEEP MY BOX THE SAME JUST ADD MORE STUFF TO IT AND IMA GET THE SEAT TO MATCH MY BOX


----------



## INKEDUP

OLD PICS


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP

GT EDITION 2010


----------



## INKEDUP

818 RIDERS


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> GT EDITION 2010


Gt edition went threw a big change


----------



## lesstime

Off to work then finsh some little things for fam


----------



## lesstime

This woke me up this morning


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I took best of show bike n 100 and best fabric and people choice


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I took best of show bike n 100 and best fabric and people choice


CONGRATS LOKO! WELL DESERVED!:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I took best of show bike n 100 and best fabric and people choice


CONGRATS PJ WELL DESERVED...WERE ALL THE PICS AT..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR PJ, HE CAME OUT BY HIM SELF N DID HIS THANG IN THE MIGHTY GT WAY! :thumbsup: U DESERVE IT PLAYER, maybe next time u will have some gt homies to be there n keep u company 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I took best of show bike n 100 and best fabric and people choice


----------



## Latin Luxury

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I took best of show bike n 100 and best fabric and people choice


TTT SEE U SOON HOMIE !!!


----------



## lesstime

Congrats jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT SEE U SOON HOMIE !!!


It was good meeting u bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

And thank u everybody another show tomorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup im back frm camping....waddup GT family!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup im back frm camping....waddup GT family!


No wonder why u haven been on -_-


----------



## lesstime

Bumps


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump g night


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG


----------



## lesstime

Have.a good day everyone good luck at shows


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> No wonder why u haven been on -_-


Yea i had lots of fun met alot of new people and learned alot!!! But im back and its time to bump this page!!! GT up!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Took home more money today 2nd place best bike/ 1st place semi/ best paint I'll post pics later


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Took home more money today 2nd place best bike/ 1st place semi/ best paint I'll post pics later


congrats bro be sure to save it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Shit spent already


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Took home more money today 2nd place best bike/ 1st place semi/ best paint I'll post pics later


GT Edition looked good out there today congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> GT Edition looked good out there today congrats. :thumbsup:


Thank u brother congrats on ur win to bro


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Thanks:h5:


----------



## jojo67

RAY PLACED 2ND IN SAN DIEGO ON SATURDAY.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!


----------



## INKEDUP

CONGRATS JR AND LIL RAY!!! WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR GOODTIMES!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

Morning lol its lunch time


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup thomas long time no talk!


----------



## lesstime

I know whats good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up Juan n Lesstimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION PUTTING IN WORK.


----------



## lesstime

Work my asz off to show up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Work my asz off to show up


I'm going job hunting tomorow I want to go to woodland


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up Juan n Lesstimes


Not much bro just tired af!


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT TTT!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EDITION PUTTING IN WORK.


CONGRATS! WAY TO GO!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much bro just tired af!


Tired of what ur not in school lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> GT TTT!!!!


What up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> CONGRATS! WAY TO GO!


Thanks bro how u been


----------



## lesstime

night fam long day today and tomorrow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Tired of what ur not in school lol


Well the camp was hell of and expirience and we barely slept


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Well the camp was hell of and expirience and we barely slept


That cool bro. Hey pm me a price for ur display


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT AT LATINS FINEST BIKE SHOW


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks bro how u been


GOOD BRO...I WENT TO SEE ALEX FROM THE 818 YESTERDAY!...HES REPAINTING LUCKY CHARM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> GOOD BRO...I WENT TO SEE ALEX FROM THE 818 YESTERDAY!...HES REPAINTING LUCKY CHARM


I just talk to that guy last night. We got to get that bike chapter back out


----------



## lesstime

Bump from work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump from the kitchen


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hey r u guys going to go to that car show in Oxnard at the beach that's 2 days long this weekn


----------



## lesstime

Not us


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Not us


I went to manNy bike show


----------



## lesstime

There never tomany


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

180 ship  fresh gold plated rims


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I just talk to that guy last night. We got to get that bike chapter back out


THEY DOING CHANGES TO SOME OF THEIR RIDES!..:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hey r u guys going to go to that car show in Oxnard at the beach that's 2 days long this weekn


ILL BE THERE ON SUNDAY


----------



## 55800

sup fulltimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> sup fulltimers
> View attachment 526253


Look good I like it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run: *R U GUYS READY FOR A GOOD TIME?*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I stay ready I'm a GOODTIMER ain't no part times in the mighty GT


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## INKEDUP

orangecrush719 said:


> sup fulltimers
> View attachment 526253


NICE! I LIKE THE COLOR!


----------



## INKEDUP

mr.widow-maker said:


> :run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run:*VEGAS*:run::run: *R U GUYS READY FOR A GOOD TIME?*


THE QUESTION IS...R U READY?


----------



## lesstime

Am ready


----------



## lesstime

And off to work i go


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> ILL BE THERE ON SUNDAY


Cool. Are guys are going to be there.. I'm going to need the help. This year I think it's going to be big.. Last year was small because there was 3 shows going on @ the same time..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

78mc said:


> Cool. Are guys are going to be there.. I'm going to need the help. This year I think it's going to be big.. Last year was small because there was 3 shows going on @ the same time..



I know for sure me my dad and my uncle be there Saturday n Sunday


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> Cool. Are guys are going to be there.. I'm going to need the help. This year I think it's going to be big.. Last year was small because there was 3 shows going on @ the same time..


ILL BE THERE TO HELP BROTHER....R BIKES GONNA BE ON ON BOTH DAYS OR JUST SUNDAY LIKE LAST YEAR????


----------



## 78mc

I'll be there both days.. I might take my son's bike. But just to display. See you guys there...


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> I'll be there both days.. I might take my son's bike. But just to display. See you guys there...


firme


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT family!!


----------



## INKEDUP

getting back to work on it!






watersanding it






ready for pinstripe and leafing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good bro


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good bro


THANX G


----------



## lesstime

Looking good bro


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Looking good bro


THANX


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Next month is our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
*Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
*Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!*
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*~ROLL CALL~*
*CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC*


*
BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C*


*
MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S*



*SOLO RIDER'S*


----------



## lesstime

Morning ,,,off for work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Lesstimes n Juan 


I thought I was going to the show this weekn but I just found out I work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm it! Lol but thats a good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I am bikes not but ill be there no matter what :thumbsup:


INKEDUP said:


> THE QUESTION IS...R U READY?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm it! Lol but thats a good thing :thumbsup:


I know I wanted to go


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> I am bikes not but ill be there no matter what :thumbsup:


Man ur lagging it... Hahaha na me to I still pushing for gold money lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know I wanted to go


Yeah  nxt time tho


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I aint laggin. Lol senior year this year u kow how expensive that shit is. $200 for a dam photo in the year book, $180 to purchace the book. Plus photos,Senior ring $350 GOD DAM, I HAD A FEW SET BACKS ON MY BIKE but its the last year of school though n gotta make it the best


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Man ur lagging it... Hahaha na me to I still pushing for gold money lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> I aint laggin. Lol senior year this year u kow how expensive that shit is. $200 for a dam photo in the year book, $180 to purchace the book. Plus photos,Senior ring $350 GOD DAM, I HAD A FEW SET BACKS ON MY BIKE but its the last year of school though n gotta make it the best


I been threw that. I choose GOODTIMES over that senior shit lol why pay big dollars if it ain't even going to be worth it n be put away


----------



## Met8to

GT UP!!! 

hows all the GT doin?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Met8to said:


> GT UP!!!
> 
> hows all the GT doin?


We doing good how about ur self ??? Who this ??


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I been threw that. I choose GOODTIMES over that senior shit lol why pay big dollars if it ain't even going to be worth it n be put away


Same here lil gt why put so much into senior year when my bike was my main priority hahaha


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I been threw that. I choose GOODTIMES over that senior shit lol why pay big dollars if it ain't even going to be worth it n be put away


Same here lil Gt why spend so much on a damn photo and a damn ring when it can go towards a bike lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT TTMFT!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Yea I hear u but tell my mom that.lol its all good though, she said that shes gunna pay me back when tax season over so I get it back jus not this year


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Same here lil Gt why spend so much on a damn photo and a damn ring when it can go towards a bike lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Met8to said:


> GT UP!!!
> 
> hows all the GT doin?


WELCOME TO THE GT TOPIC!....THIS IS FLEET FROM VC CHAPTER...POST PICS OF UR RIDE PLEASE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody selling a pedal car for cheap I want a project


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Anybody selling a pedal car for cheap I want a project


Cops on payroll selling one for $100


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Cops on payroll selling one for $100


Good looking out but looking for something cheaper then that. I really just need the shell


----------



## Met8to

INKEDUP said:


> WELCOME TO THE GT TOPIC!....THIS IS FLEET FROM VC CHAPTER...POST PICS OF UR RIDE PLEASE


My current project for vegas 








And my daily rider gonna show in LAshow








Sorry i hardly visit any other topics im mostly in model section doin my model car thing...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Met8to said:


> My current project for vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daily rider gonna show in LAshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i hardly visit any other topics im mostly in model section doin my model car thing...


Nice ... I was wondering who u r.. Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Met8to said:


> My current project for vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daily rider gonna show in LAshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i hardly visit any other topics im mostly in model section doin my model car thing...


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up
Everybody


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning GOODTIMES. I would like to introduce the presdent Tony, Ernesto and Gilbert they are prospecting for the GT fam and going to start the az Tucson bike chapter.

Tony gt prospect bike prez








Ernesto bike 








Gilbert bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good morning GOODTIMES. I would like to introduce the presdent Tony, Ernesto and Gilbert they are prospecting for the GT fam and going to start the az Tucson bike chapter.
> 
> Tony gt prospect bike prez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernesto bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert bike


Welcome to the family  GT up!! if u need anything hit me up and once again welcome to the mighty GT!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

thanks brother for the introduction, and thanks for the opportunity to be apart of the mighty GOODTIMES Family. 
and thanks juan, i will thanks for looking out. GT UP!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good morning GOODTIMES. I would like to introduce the presdent Tony, Ernesto and Gilbert they are prospecting for the GT fam and going to start the az Tucson bike chapter.
> 
> Tony gt prospect bike prez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernesto bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert bike




WELL COME HOME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING WE ARE HEAR. WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> thanks brother for the introduction, and thanks for the opportunity to be apart of the mighty GOODTIMES Family.
> and thanks juan, i will thanks for looking out. GT UP!!!


No problem brother if u need help with anything let us no we r here to help u out


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good morning GOODTIMES. I would like to introduce the presdent Tony, Ernesto and Gilbert they are prospecting for the GT fam and going to start the az Tucson bike chapter.
> 
> Tony gt prospect bike prez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernesto bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert bike


BIKES LOOKING GOOD! IM FLEET FROM VENTURA CHAPTER....WELCOME AND LETS START TO EARN THOSE PLAQUES!:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> thanks brother for the introduction, and thanks for the opportunity to be apart of the mighty GOODTIMES Family.
> and thanks juan, i will thanks for looking out. GT UP!!!


No problem bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!!!
GT up!


----------



## TucsonMC86

David Cervantes said:


> WELL COME HOME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING WE ARE HEAR. WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY



thanks bro, im glad to be a part of this Family you guys show a lot of love.



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> No problem brother if u need help with anything let us no we r here to help u out


thanks, i will whenever i need advice and help.



INKEDUP said:


> BIKES LOOKING GOOD! IM FLEET FROM VENTURA CHAPTER....WELCOME AND LETS START TO EARN THOSE PLAQUES!:thumbsup:


thanks bro we try, and only looking to be better. yeah we are on our way to get the bikes all plaqued.
Thanks everyone for all the love and support, GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

Met8to said:


> My current project for vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daily rider gonna show in LAshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i hardly visit any other topics im mostly in model section doin my model car thing...





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good morning GOODTIMES. I would like to introduce the presdent Tony, Ernesto and Gilbert they are prospecting for the GT fam and going to start the az Tucson bike chapter.
> 
> Tony gt prospect bike prez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernesto bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert bike


good looking bikes welcome to the fam names thomas hope to see/meet yall soon vegas? ,


----------



## lesstime

my phones acting up works when it wants again i think it the smoke and metal/bondo dust from busting a$$ on everything ,,monica's getting down on stuff aswell update pics soon ???????,,,,,, hows everyone


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> good looking bikes welcome to the fam names thomas hope to see/meet yall soon vegas? ,


thanks brother, yeah im going to LA Show and we are all trying to shot for vegas we just need to get all the bikes done. so see/meet you all pretty soon.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT family wats good?


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> thanks bro, im glad to be a part of this Family you guys show a lot of love.
> 
> 
> thanks, i will whenever i need advice and help.
> 
> 
> thanks bro we try, and only looking to be better. yeah we are on our way to get the bikes all plaqued.
> Thanks everyone for all the love and support, GT UP!!!


any questions just hit up any member here...pics of progress would be nice to b posted as well!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning GOODTIMERS 
GT up!!!


----------



## 1lolinc

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good morning GOODTIMES. I would like to introduce the presdent Tony, Ernesto and Gilbert they are prospecting for the GT fam and going to start the az Tucson bike chapter.
> 
> Tony gt prospect bike prez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernesto bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert bike


Tucson doing the do!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> any questions just hit up any member here...pics of progress would be nice to b posted as well!


yupp will have some up this week of the frame.



1lolinc said:


> Tucson doing the do!!!


yes sir. 
sup Phill, see you guys soon.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt how everybody weekn


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up gt how everybody weekn[/QUOTE
> 
> Any other shows for august lil gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up gt how everybody weekn[/QUOTE
> 
> Any other shows for august lil gt
> 
> 
> 
> For me no I'm just going to wait for Los Angeles super show and soboba show An Vegas
Click to expand...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Alright simon


----------



## wezzie83

THANKS FOR SHOWING ALOTS OF LOVE TO OUR NEW BIKE CHAPTER!!! WHAT GOODTIMES IS ALL ABOUT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



lesstime said:


> good looking bikes welcome to the fam names thomas hope to see/meet yall soon vegas? ,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

wezzie83 said:


> THANKS FOR SHOWING ALOTS OF LOVE TO OUR NEW BIKE CHAPTER!!! WHAT GOODTIMES IS ALL ABOUT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


GT is FAMILY BROTHER. WE HERE TO HELP ANYONE THAT NEED THE HELP N MOTIVATION.


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FASMILIA :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FASMILIA :wave:


What's up David u guys ready for la super show


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up David u guys ready for la super show




WAITING 4 MY FENDERS


----------



## INKEDUP

WUZ UP GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAITING 4 MY FENDERS


I hope u get them bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP GOODTIMERS


What's up g


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up g


not much g!...finally got a job but no time to work on my trike...wbu?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> not much g!...finally got a job but no time to work on my trike...wbu?


Take it to people to build it for u Nd I been good just pushing tryn to get some stuff back to get painted n chrome n gold for la super show


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Take it to people to build it for u Nd I been good just pushing tryn to get some stuff back to get painted n chrome n gold for la super show


i want to do everything i can myself...i got a job at an autobody shop so its an advantage...thats cool! almost here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> i want to do everything i can myself...i got a job at an autobody shop so its an advantage...thats cool! almost here


Lol I'm almost there 550 dollars more n the bike completed


----------



## INKEDUP

nice!!! is that just for the display?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> nice!!! is that just for the display?


That's to finish my gold I'm not even thinkn about display lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's to finish my gold I'm not even thinkn about display lol


is all the engravind done already?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> is all the engravind done already?


Yes sir I got the engraving like 3 months ago.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I hope u get them bro


ME 2 
:yessad:


----------



## David Cervantes

http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/?action=view&current=M4H08499.mp4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> ME 2
> :yessad:


I know how u feel bro I'm waiting on my part for la super show


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir I got the engraving like 3 months ago.


THATS COOL!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

whats up GOODTIMERS, Tucson checkin in.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up up GOODTIMERS. How everybody doing what's crackn for this weekn


----------



## Met8to

David Cervantes said:


> http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb428/oneofakind55/?action=view&current=M4H08499.mp4


Thats one sweet 26"!! Hope to get my 20" done by vegas and the blue done by LA which is in less than two weeks ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What u doing to the blue one


----------



## INKEDUP

HOPE I GET MY TRIKE DONE FOR LA SHOW!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> HOPE I GET MY TRIKE DONE FOR LA SHOW!


I hope I get my part from Thomas for la super >_<


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I hope I get my part from Thomas for la super >_<


NOTHING STILL?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> NOTHING STILL?


They said sending it out tomorow. I'm ready piss should of been out since 'month or 2 ago. But not like I'm going to win at la super show. Same judges at oldies n traffic Show I'm going to loose from street bikes lol


----------



## 55800

wats GOOD homies COLORADO checkn in,,welcome to the familia Tucson,az bikes r lookin GOOD..GT UP!!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

orangecrush719 said:


> wats GOOD homies COLORADO checkn in,,welcome to the familia Tucson,az bikes r lookin GOOD..GT UP!!!!


THANKS HOMIE, GT UP!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> They said sending it out tomorow. I'm ready piss should of been out since 'month or 2 ago. But not like I'm going to win at la super show. Same judges at oldies n traffic Show I'm going to loose from street bikes lol


HOPEFULLY U GET IT SOON...AND WHWERE DOES IT SAYS THEY R JUDGING?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> HOPEFULLY U GET IT SOON...AND WHWERE DOES IT SAYS THEY R JUDGING?


Go to show and event and go to Torres empire Los Angeles super show and pages back


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> wats GOOD homies COLORADO checkn in,,welcome to the familia Tucson,az bikes r lookin GOOD..GT UP!!!!


Wat good brother


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat good brother


not much bro jus searchn for a chromer on here to get this stroller done for my son..how u been bro


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup david!!


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

INKEDUP said:


> 818 RIDERS


nice and clean ride!!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS!!! :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS!!! :wave:


What's up brother


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Go to show and event and go to Torres empire Los Angeles super show and pages back


DAMN WELL I HOPE THEY DO THE JOB RIGHT THIS TIME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


What's up David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup david!!


What's up Juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN WELL I HOPE THEY DO THE JOB RIGHT THIS TIME


I got money on that I ain't going to place lol


----------



## Socal#13

Was up G
T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Was up G
> T


Wat up G


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up G


Not much homie just clean the homies lil 16"...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

what up p.j whats good GT brother???
u almost ready for l.a show???


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WHAT UP GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB ?*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Anybody got the crank set of bearing show chrome hmu ASAP I need it for the la super show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Not much homie just clean the homies lil 16"...


That's cool u guys going to the la super show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> what up p.j whats good GT brother???
> u almost ready for l.a show???


I'm getting there bro. Just waiting on my part from Thomas n then going to painted n put murals on it  an then get some chrome n gold done


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up brother


HOW YOU BEEN BRO, JUST OVER HERE TRYIN TO GET MY BIKE ALL BACK TOGETHER FOR LA SHOW,, HAD TO TOUCH UP ALL THE LIL DINGS AND CHIPS AND RE-CLEAR EVERYTHIN...


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool u guys going to the la super show


Nah homie not thise year...are next stops are I.E super show latin lux bike show maybe street kings in cochella nd vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> HOW YOU BEEN BRO, JUST OVER HERE TRYIN TO GET MY BIKE ALL BACK TOGETHER FOR LA SHOW,, HAD TO TOUCH UP ALL THE LIL DINGS AND CHIPS AND RE-CLEAR EVERYTHIN...


Don't u hate that when the show almost here u need to rush things n stressn if it is going to be done or not lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Nah homie not thise year...are next stops are I.E super show latin lux bike show maybe street kings in cochella nd vegas


When the I.e super show o_0 and I'll be there at lux show... And Vegas is mandatory for gt to be there


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Don't u hate that when the show almost here u need to rush things n stressn if it is going to be done or not lol


YEAH I KNOW IT SUKS, I SHOULD HAVE IT DONE BY THEN BUT DONT WANT TO WAIST NO TIME YOU KNOW... GOOD LUCK WITH GETTIN YOUR BIKE READY TO BRO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> YEAH I KNOW IT SUKS, I SHOULD HAVE IT DONE BY THEN BUT DONT WANT TO WAIST NO TIME YOU KNOW... GOOD LUCK WITH GETTIN YOUR BIKE READY TO BRO...


The bike is ready. I'm just stressn on gold parts if I'm going to have it ready for Vegas


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When the I.e super show o_0 and I'll be there at lux show... And Vegas is mandatory for gt to be there


September 8...


----------



## Met8to

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What u doing to the blue one


New seat repainting frame .. Taking out spokes painting dish then spring powdercoat then silverleafing on frame and rim dish if i hav time more likley will be putting the bike together at the show its self lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The bike is ready. I'm just stressn on gold parts if I'm going to have it ready for Vegas


OHH OKK WELL HOPEFULLY YOU DO, CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS!!! HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE MINE PINSTRIPED AND GOLD LEAFED BY THEN...


----------



## TucsonMC86

Met8to said:


> New seat repainting frame .. Taking out spokes painting dish then spring powdercoat then silverleafing on frame and rim dish if i hav time more likley will be putting the bike together at the show its self lol


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT BRO:thumbsup:, HOPE YOU GET IT TOGETHER FOR SHOW... IM GOIN TO BE DOIN SOME SIMILAR FOR VEGAS TO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


What's crackn G


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> September 8...


Oooo ur talking about the soboba show.. I might go to that one to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Met8to said:


> New seat repainting frame .. Taking out spokes painting dish then spring powdercoat then silverleafing on frame and rim dish if i hav time more likley will be putting the bike together at the show its self lol


Stay pushing brother I know u can get it done. Let me know if there anything I can do


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


Wat up David


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I got money on that I ain't going to place lol


LOL THAAT B REALLY FUCKED UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> LOL THAAT B REALLY FUCKED UP!


We will see we will see lol


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Oooo ur talking about the soboba show.. I might go to that one to


Yeah that one...


----------



## INKEDUP

WE GONNA TAKE TH ORANGE PEDAL CAR TO THE PINSTRIPER TONITE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WE GONNA TAKE TH ORANGE PEDAL CAR TO THE PINSTRIPER TONITE


That's cool bro get some gold leaf n orange leaf that shit will look tight


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up lil good times....still talking to this fools bro....hope they call u bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up lil good times....still talking to this fools bro....hope they call u bro


Good looking out brother I'm always checking my phone but no luck with security jobs


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool bro get some gold leaf n orange leaf that shit will look tight


HOPEFULLY...


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS:wave:, FRIDAYS FINALLY HERE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ROOM INFO FOR LA SHOW

WELCOME INN (323) 256-1673
1840 W.COLORADO BLVD LOS ANGELES CA 90041
$85 A NIGHT

RODEWAY INN (818) 246-7331
200 W.COLORADO ST GLENDALE CA 91204
2-DOUBLE BEDS $82.50 A NIGHT
3-DOUBLE BEDS $99 A NIGHT 
10% OFF WITH AAA CARD

COMFORT INN (323) 256-1199
2300 COLORADO BLVD LOA ANGELES CA 90041
$111 A NIGHT ASK FOR AAA DISCOUNT

KICK BACK AT PAULS HOUSE SATURDAY 1ST FROM 6PM-12


----------



## Met8to

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Stay pushing brother I know u can get it done. Let me know if there anything I can do


Thanks bro i am jus took seat yesterday to get fabric n redone now onto taking apart all 144 spokes off the rim and painting dish maybe blue spokes and white backing of the spokes? Somthing new hows everyone doing?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup GOODTIMERS!!!


WUD UP JUAN:wave:... 
TUCSON CHECKIN IN:nicoderm:...
GOODTIMES TTT:thumbsup:!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> WUD UP JUAN:wave:...
> TUCSON CHECKIN IN:nicoderm:...
> GOODTIMES TTT:thumbsup:!!!


Waddup bro wats good on ur side of town? 
GT up!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GOODTIMES u guys ready for next Saturday


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hell yeah ventura county ready!!!!! GOODTIMES gonna look good out there AGAIN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

WUZ UP GOODTIMES...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good after noon GOODTIMERS!!!


----------



## lesstime

GT UP 

DAvid boxed up 
Jr boxed up 
both out tomorrow after kidd get dropped off at school


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Can't wait for Los Angeles super show we looking at 20+ bikes there from GOODTIMES


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup bro wats good on ur side of town?
> GT up!!
> :thumbsup:


NUN MUCH BROTHER JUST WORKIN ON THE BIKES TRYIN TO BE READY FOR VEGAS... UNFORTUNATELY IM ONLY GOIN TO BE ABLE TO TAKE ONE BIKE TO LA SHOW... HOW ALL YOU GOODTIMERS DOIN OVER THERE???


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can't wait for Los Angeles super show we looking at 20+ bikes there from GOODTIMES


damn that one big line up wish i was ready


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can't wait for Los Angeles super show we looking at 20+ bikes there from GOODTIMES


DAMN THATS WHATS UP, GOODTIMES REPRESENTIN TO THE FULLEST:thumbsup:!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> DAMN THATS WHATS UP, GOODTIMES REPRESENTIN TO THE FULLEST:thumbsup:!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE...


Did u guys get ur rooms already ?


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Did u guys get ur rooms already ?


NO NOT YET, WERE TRYIN TO GET THEM TONIGHT OR TOMORROW... IS THERE ANY IN PARTICULAR WE SHOULD GO TO???


----------



## Met8to

GT socal checkin in sargent of arms gettin ready

Heres "Volver Volver" mocked up classic spokes from 90s style with a twist to my frame !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> damn that one big line up wish i was ready


U r ready u have the green trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Met8to said:


> GT socal checkin in sargent of arms gettin ready
> 
> Heres "Volver Volver" mocked up classic spokes from 90s style with a twist to my frame !!!!


I like that frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NO NOT YET, WERE TRYIN TO GET THEM TONIGHT OR TOMORROW... IS THERE ANY IN PARTICULAR WE SHOULD GO TO???


I post up the room list a page back or 2.. I know something cheaper then that I think 45buck a night but not sure how they look in the inside


----------



## lesstime

Pocket book is not ready


----------



## Met8to

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I like that frame


First of its kind og schwinn cut from carey loco from How High Hydros!


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I post up the room list a page back or 2.. I know something cheaper then that I think 45buck a night but not sure how they look in the inside


OHH COOL THANKS BRO...


----------



## TucsonMC86

Met8to said:


> GT socal checkin in sargent of arms gettin ready
> 
> Heres "Volver Volver" mocked up classic spokes from 90s style with a twist to my frame !!!!


YEAH THATS A SICK A** FRAME... KEEP IT UP BRO...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> NUN MUCH BROTHER JUST WORKIN ON THE BIKES TRYIN TO BE READY FOR VEGAS... UNFORTUNATELY IM ONLY GOIN TO BE ABLE TO TAKE ONE BIKE TO LA SHOW... HOW ALL YOU GOODTIMERS DOIN OVER THERE???


Thats waddup bro...ill see u here bro!  GT up!!!


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats waddup bro...ill see u here bro!  GT up!!!


YUPP CANT WAIT, SEE YOU ALL THIS SATURDAY HOFEFULLY... GT UP!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

ROOMS BOOKED, SEE YOU ALL THERE:thumbsup:... GT UP!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> YUPP CANT WAIT, SEE YOU ALL THIS SATURDAY HOFEFULLY... GT UP!!!


GT up brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> GT up brotha! :thumbsup:


 GT UP:thumbsup:!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> GT UP:thumbsup:!!!


How that bike looking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> GT up brotha! :thumbsup:


What's Juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


Are u ready David


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's Juan


Waddup p j and nuthing bro! Just ready for l.a show


----------



## lesstime

What good fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup p j and nuthing bro! Just ready for l.a show


Me to I'm just waiting on lil something and it's on like donkey kong


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What good fam


What's crackn


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Anyone looking for a wristband.?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me to I'm just waiting on lil something and it's on like donkey kong


Lol we gonna look good :thumbsup: ....AGAIN! LOL


----------



## lesstime

Just got home and i think monica got a job today


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How that bike looking


GOOD, JUST NEED TO CLEAR THE LAST LITTLE PARTS AND THEN PUT TOGETHER AND READY FOR LA SHOW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol we gonna look good :thumbsup: ....AGAIN! LOL


GT ALWAYS LOOKS GOOD PIMP ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Just got home and i think monica got a job today


NOW UR TURN TO BE THE HOUSE WIFE LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> GOOD, JUST NEED TO CLEAR THE LAST LITTLE PARTS AND THEN PUT TOGETHER AND READY FOR LA SHOW...


COOL WHAT DAY R U COMING DOWN... FRIDAY OR SATURDAY ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

[h=6]GOODTIMES THIS IS THE SPOT WE BE MEETING AT ON SATURDAY FOR LA SUPER SHOW. *I AM MOVING IN FRIDAY IF ANY ABOY WANT TO MEET UP LET ME KNOW*...‎1246 S.GRAND AVE LOS ANGELES CA 90015... 630AM N LEAVING AT 7AM SHARP...

THIS IS WHERE WE ARE MEETING UP FOR THE LA SHOW AT 630 SATURDAY IN DA MORNING ITS A PARKING LOT THE SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR. WE WILL BE LEAVING AT 7 SHARP THERES NO TIME SET ITS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE IF YOU HAVE ANY ? HIT ME UP 818 219 6350...THANKS
[/h]


----------



## INKEDUP

MY TRIKE STILL LOOKING THE SAME...GONNA TAKE IT TO MY JOB TO GET WELDING, THEN BONDO,PRIMER AND PAINT THROUGHOUT THE WEEK...IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL IT WILL BE READY FOR THE LA SHOW


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT ALWAYS LOOKS GOOD PIMP ...


HELL YEAH BRO...



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> COOL WHAT DAY R U COMING DOWN... FRIDAY OR SATURDAY ???


WER GOIN TO HEAD OVER THERE FRIDAY NIGHT TO BE THERE SATURDAY MORNIN:thumbsup:... ITS BOUT A 6-7 HOUR DRIVE...


----------



## 55800

COLORADO checkin in wats GOOD familia


----------



## 55800

trike tha homie is buildin for his son


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Just got home and i think monica got a job today


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> HELL YEAH BRO...
> 
> 
> WER GOIN TO HEAD OVER THERE FRIDAY NIGHT TO BE THERE SATURDAY MORNIN:thumbsup:... ITS BOUT A 6-7 HOUR DRIVE...



Cool see u there bro we be meeting up at that spot I post up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> COLORADO checkin in wats GOOD familia


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> trike tha homie is buildin for his son
> View attachment 532516


Clean ll ride bro


----------



## INKEDUP

INKEDUP said:


> MY TRIKE STILL LOOKING THE SAME...GONNA TAKE IT TO MY JOB TO GET WELDING, THEN BONDO,PRIMER AND PAINT THROUGHOUT THE WEEK...IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL IT WILL BE READY FOR THE LA SHOW


PLANS CHANGED....TRIKE NOT GOING TO LA SHOW NO MORE


----------



## TucsonMC86

orangecrush719 said:


> COLORADO checkin in wats GOOD familia


WHATS UP BRO, HOW YOU GUYS DOIN OVER THERE???



orangecrush719 said:


> trike tha homie is buildin for his son
> View attachment 532516


NICE BIKE:thumbsup:!!!



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool see u there bro we be meeting up at that spot I post up


COOL ILL BE THERE... GT UP...


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


wat up pj


----------



## 55800

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BRO, HOW YOU GUYS DOIN OVER THERE???
> 
> 
> NICE BIKE:thumbsup:!!!


wat up bro we doin GOOD jus grindin gettin ready for our show comin up how you guys doin!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> PLANS CHANGED....TRIKE NOT GOING TO LA SHOW NO MORE


-_- why not u have an extra pre reg for Tucson or 818


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Clean ll ride bro


its gettin there should be done this weekend all the fenders were hand made


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BRO, HOW YOU GUYS DOIN OVER THERE???
> 
> 
> NICE BIKE:thumbsup:!!!
> 
> 
> COOL ILL BE THERE... GT UP...


Cool u goin to have fun with the GT on Saturday  how many bike r u guys brining


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> its gettin there should be done this weekend all the fenders were hand made


Thats tight how ur pedal car


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thats tight how ur pedal car


its good pretty much done jus need to get a saftey star and flag holder for it then it should be GOOD..should be gettin my sons 12" nd stroller back from tha pinstripper any day now.....


----------



## 55800

how ur bike doin did u pik up a 12"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> how ur bike doin did u pik up a 12"


Gt edition doing good I just need the gold parts them straight with that bike no more to it. Pirate bike parts r sold so I should be stripping the the paint down n go at again one last time with pirate theme... To many pirate bike I want be the best pirate bike out there  OR MAYBE ANOTHER THEM CALL IT DEATH ROWL


----------



## TucsonMC86

orangecrush719 said:


> wat up bro we doin GOOD jus grindin gettin ready for our show comin up how you guys doin!


THATS GOOD TO HEAR, KEEP IT UP:thumbsup:... AND WER DOIN GOOD, JUST WORKIN ON BIKES FOR VEGAS AND WAITIN FOR LA SHOW CANT WAIT FIRST TIME TO THIS SHOW...



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool u goin to have fun with the GT on Saturday  how many bike r u guys brining


YEAH CANT WAIT,,, REALLY LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT:biggrin:... AND ONLY ONE, THE OTHER THREE AINT READY...


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> -_- why not u have an extra pre reg for Tucson or 818


I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER BIKE...IM GONNA DO THE FRAME AND PAINT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!! GT up!!!
5 days till show


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS!! GT up!!!
> 5 days till show


IM CHALLENGING MYSELF TO BUST OUT A NEW BIKE THAT DAY...BODY WORK STARTS TODAY...ALL FOR MY GT RIDERS


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

INKEDUP said:


> IM CHALLENGING MYSELF TO BUST OUT A NEW BIKE THAT DAY...BODY WORK STARTS TODAY...ALL FOR MY GT RIDERS


Thats wassup bro!! 
Aver que tal queda!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER BIKE...IM GONNA DO THE FRAME AND PAINT


Baller


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR, KEEP IT UP:thumbsup:... AND WER DOIN GOOD, JUST WORKIN ON BIKES FOR VEGAS AND WAITIN FOR LA SHOW CANT WAIT FIRST TIME TO THIS SHOW...
> 
> 
> YEAH CANT WAIT,,, REALLY LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT:biggrin:... AND ONLY ONE, THE OTHER THREE AINT READY...


It's all good one bike better then nothing.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS!! GT up!!!
> 5 days till show


Yes sir r u moving in Friday with us or Saturday


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


Is lf going to la super show


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's all good one bike better then nothing.


YEAH IT IS,,, WE CANT WAIT TO REPRESENT GT WITH ALL THE BIKES SO WE REALLY PUSHIN TO BE READY FOR VEGAS!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir r u moving in Friday with us or Saturday


On friday bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS wats good??


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wassup bro!!
> Aver que tal queda!


ALWAYS DOING IT BETTER THAN THE LAST ONE HOMIE!...


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Baller


WHT CAN I SAY HOMIE...IM SO THANKFUL WITH GOD FOR THIS JOB I GOT...I GOT MY FIRST CHECK TODAY AND CAME OUT WAYYYY BETTER THAN WAT I EXPECTED...IM AN AUTO PAINT HELPER N IM LOVING IT


----------



## INKEDUP

here it is






sandblasted it at the shop today







lowered the 2 bars about 1 1/2

and the diamond...hope to finish the bodywork by tomorrow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

INKEDUP said:


> here it is
> View attachment 532883
> sandblasted it at the shop today
> 
> View attachment 532884
> lowered the 2 bars about 1 1/2
> 
> and the diamond...hope to finish the bodywork by tomorrow


Looking good bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

1 OR 2 MITE GO. WILL SEE. WERE GETTING READY FOR THE IE SUPERSHOW 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Is lf going to la super show


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Looking good bro


THANKS G...ANOTHER BIKE MIGHT BE READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> 1 OR 2 MITE GO. WILL SEE. WERE GETTING READY FOR THE IE SUPERSHOW


Cool cool see u there


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MAYBE HOMIE MAYBE. GOT A FEW THINGS GOING ON THAT DAY THAT HAFT TO BE DONE FIRST


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool cool see u there


----------



## 1lolinc

Good Times Tucson AZ, Getting it togatherTo hit the L.A. Show and chill with the GT Familia, GT UP! See all of you on Sat.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

1lolinc said:


> Good Times Tucson AZ, Getting it togatherTo hit the L.A. Show and chill with the GT Familia, GT UP! See all of you on Sat.


Sick ass airbrushing bro it's clean


----------



## 1lolinc




----------



## 1lolinc

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Sick ass airbrushing bro it's clean


Thanks Homie, Tony and the crew Doing the DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Is this bike coming to LA


----------



## 1lolinc




----------



## 1lolinc




----------



## 1lolinc

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Is this bike coming to LA


Yes Sir, Putting it all back now, ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

So your taking red and green one


----------



## 1lolinc

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> So your taking red and green one


Sorry,just the green 1 this time


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

It's all good I'm taking one two and at least your going bro
TTT for GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> MAYBE HOMIE MAYBE. GOT A FEW THINGS GOING ON THAT DAY THAT HAFT TO BE DONE FIRST


That's cool Bro hopefully u make it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's what's up Tucson can't wait to chill with u brothers... GT stays pushing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES bike club hitting LA super show strong again this year  good job to all the bike club coming out of state or taking a long drive to come down this weekn. For all the hard work we do my dad throwing a GOODTIMES party this Saturday.  see u all my brother and sisters this weekn... Let GOODTIMES begin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> It's all good I'm taking one two and at least your going bro
> TTT for GOODTIMES


Thats what up bro... Which bikes r yours ????


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

The twisted pink trike


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*PARTY :h5:*


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES bike club hitting LA super show strong again this year  good job to all the bike club coming out of state or taking a long drive to come down this weekn. For all the hard work we do my dad throwing a GOODTIMES party this Saturday.  see u all my brother and sisters this weekn... Let GOODTIMES begin


----------



## TucsonMC86

1lolinc said:


> Good Times Tucson AZ, Getting it togatherTo hit the L.A. Show and chill with the GT Familia, GT UP! See all of you on Sat.


THANKS PHIL FOR POSTIN ALL THE PICS OF MY BIKE, AND THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP ON GETTIN MY BIKE READY FOR LA SHOW:thumbsup:...



Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> It's all good I'm taking one two and at least your going bro
> TTT for GOODTIMES


YEAH WERE GLAD TO BE GOIN AND CANT WAIT TO HAVE A GOODTIME:h5:!!! HOPE TO MEET UP IN PERSON...



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up Tucson can't wait to chill with u brothers... GT stays pushing


THANKS BRO, CANT WAIT TO CHILL WITH ALL OUR FELLOW GOODTIMERS EITHER!!! GT UP!!!



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES bike club hitting LA super show strong again this year  good job to all the bike club coming out of state or taking a long drive to come down this weekn. For all the hard work we do my dad throwing a GOODTIMES party this Saturday.  see u all my brother and sisters this weekn... Let GOODTIMES begin


COOL CANT WAIT,,, SEE YOU ALL AT THE PARTY AND SHOW NEXT DAY...
GOODTIMES ON TOP!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Goodmorning GOODTIMERS!! 
GT up!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT UP!!!


----------



## Met8to

GT UP!!! goin hard for LA down to the spokes! Cant wait gonna be my first bigshow that im gonna participate in lol!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT BUMP!!!!


----------



## lesstime

208 bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up gt everybody for this weekn


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yo wats craking GT brothers and sisters! 
GT up!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Met8to said:


> GT UP!!! goin hard for LA down to the spokes! Cant wait gonna be my first bigshow that im gonna participate in lol!!


IT FEELS GOOD TO BE LINED UP ON A BIG ASS LINE....


----------



## Met8to

INKEDUP said:


> IT FEELS GOOD TO BE LINED UP ON A BIG ASS LINE....


I bet all i did was goto carshows from 96-now justo look at cars thats all my life right there now i can actuallyhappily say i reppin GT! And gonna be in a line up like no other!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Met8to said:


> I bet all i did was goto carshows from 96-now justo look at cars thats all my life right there now i can actuallyhappily say i reppin GT! And gonna be in a line up like no other!!!


WELL WELCOME HOMIE AND ITS GONNA BE EXCITING REPPING GOODTIMES


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning good timers!! 
GT up!!


----------



## Met8to

INKEDUP said:


> WELL WELCOME HOMIE AND ITS GONNA BE EXCITING REPPING GOODTIMES


YEA IT IS i can see already from past shows GT UP!!!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT whos gonna set up on friday???


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup GT whos gonna set up on friday???


WHATS UP BROTHER...


----------



## INKEDUP

PROGRESS ON MY FRAME LOOKING GOOD SO FAR...IM GONNA PRIMER IT EARLY TOMORROW,THEN SILVER BASE AROUND 3...DO PATTERNS AT HOME THEN PAINT IT SATURDAY MORNING...PUT IT TOGETHER AT THE SET UP...MY CUZINS AND I R GONNA GO SET UP AROUND 4PM


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BROTHER...


Not much bro taking a break from cleaning my bike lol for 2morrow
Wbu bro??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

INKEDUP said:


> PROGRESS ON MY FRAME LOOKING GOOD SO FAR...IM GONNA PRIMER IT EARLY TOMORROW,THEN SILVER BASE AROUND 3...DO PATTERNS AT HOME THEN PAINT IT SATURDAY MORNING...PUT IT TOGETHER AT THE SET UP...MY CUZINS AND I R GONNA GO SET UP AROUND 4PM


Thats wassup bro keep pushing for that mighty GT
see u sunday or saturday if we go to the GT party!


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wassup bro keep pushing for that mighty GT
> see u sunday or saturday if we go to the GT party!


SUNDAY IT IS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

See all the GT today in the move in and Saturday. U guys have a safe drive


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See all the GT today in the move in and Saturday. U guys have a safe drive


See u 2dayy p.j :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

was good homies.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> was good homies.


What's good where u been at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

see the rest of the GT bike club tomorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Done setting up  
GT up!


----------



## INKEDUP

WELL "BLUE GOD" IS ALMOST DONE...ITS DRESSED ON SILVER BASE RIGHT NOW...IM GONNA DO THE PATTERNS CANDY AND CLEAR TOMORROW AND HEAD TO LA AROUND 3PM...ALSO "EL CENTENARIO"'S PINSTRIPE N LEAFING IS DONE IM GONNA RECLEAR IT TOMORROW...HOPEFULLY 818 BRINGS OUT A REDONE BIKE...


----------



## dee_5o5

INKEDUP said:


> WELL "BLUE GOD" IS ALMOST DONE...ITS DRESSED ON SILVER BASE RIGHT NOW...IM GONNA DO THE PATTERNS CANDY AND CLEAR TOMORROW AND HEAD TO LA AROUND 3PM...ALSO "EL CENTENARIO"'S PINSTRIPE N LEAFING IS DONE IM GONNA RECLEAR IT TOMORROW...HOPEFULLY 818 BRINGS OUT A REDONE BIKE...


And I thought I was doing everything last minute hope you make it bro. bet you doing a nice paint job as usual bro :thumbsup: ......good luck to all the goodtimers in the la show.......


----------



## INKEDUP

dee_5o5 said:


> And I thought I was doing everything last minute hope you make it bro. bet you doing a nice paint job as usual bro :thumbsup: ......good luck to all the goodtimers in the la show.......


LOL THANX BRO AND IMA SEE WUT I DO...I ONLY GOT 30 MIN TO PAINT IT


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's good where u been at


been working and going thru some fam health issues. how you been g?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GOODTIMES gonna look sick at the l.a super show!
GT UP!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WELL "BLUE GOD" IS ALMOST DONE...ITS DRESSED ON SILVER BASE RIGHT NOW...IM GONNA DO THE PATTERNS CANDY AND CLEAR TOMORROW AND HEAD TO LA AROUND 3PM...ALSO "EL CENTENARIO"'S PINSTRIPE N LEAFING IS DONE IM GONNA RECLEAR IT TOMORROW...HOPEFULLY 818 BRINGS OUT A REDONE BIKE...


Nope no 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> been working and going thru some fam health issues. how you been g?


That suck bro I hope things gett
Better Woth ur fAm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt look good can't wait for tomorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nope no 818


I WAS HOPING ALEXS BIKE WAS GONNA B DONE BUT THE PAINTER LAGGED IT...HE STILL GONNA ROLL THROUGH THE SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It was good chilling with the GT and it was good meeting tony and his wife from Tucson bike chapt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Congrats to all goodtimers who placed and especially those who won the championship belts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Congrats to all goodtimers who placed and especially those who won the championship belts


Thanks bro ur trike was looking good out there... Did u place


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks bro ur trike was looking good out there... Did u place


Thanks Paul your ride was clean af 
Good shit for taking best club as always goodtimes always on top

And you said you weren't going to place lol 

And yeah I placed 2nd for street trikes

It was good talking to you bro


----------



## 96tein

It was good meetin you guys this weekend, the bikes were on point. Keep up the GreaT work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks Paul your ride was clean af
> Good shit for taking best club as always goodtimes always on top
> 
> And you said you weren't going to place lol
> 
> And yeah I placed 2nd for street trikes
> 
> It was good talking to you bro


It was a big surprise I place lol that's cool bro congrats see u next weekn if I got the soboa show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

96tein said:


> It was good meetin you guys this weekend, the bikes were on point. Keep up the GreaT work


Congrats to u to bro on best of show and the other win and great meeting u to.


----------



## lesstime

post pics


----------



## 96tein

lesstime said:


> post pics


Stupid forume wont let me load pics from my phone right now..... Kep an eye on oneofakind's thread he made a trip out earl a.m. just to take pics an left right back home. =)


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to see pics lol congrats everyone


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS 
Damn tired as af but fuck it had a great time yesterday! 
GT up!


----------



## INKEDUP

96tein said:


> It was good meetin you guys this weekend, the bikes were on point. Keep up the GreaT work


IT WAS NICE MEETING U TOO KEVIN...SEE UIN VEGAS


----------



## INKEDUP

HERE IT IS!...FOR ALL MY GOODTIMES RIDERS


----------



## lesstime

Looks sick fleet congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good times did good 18 bikes and 8 place


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Looks sick fleet congrats


THANKS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I also want to
Thank Tony and his lady for coming down to the la super show I know it was long drive but it was good meting u


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## stubborn4life

GOODTIMES represented at the Torres Empire Car Show...


----------



## INKEDUP

stubborn4life said:


> GOODTIMES represented at the Torres Empire Car Show...


nice video!


----------



## dreamer1

Wats up goodtimes...congrats to all the homies....inked the fucken bike looks clean bro.....


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up goodtimes...congrats to all the homies....inked the fucken bike looks clean bro.....


gracias homie...im gonna do a few uogrades for vegas


----------



## 1lolinc

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I also want to
> Thank Tony and his lady for coming down to the la super show I know it was long drive but it was good meting u


Good job As always repp in the GT, and congrats to all the winners, thanky you guys for showing love to the Tucson AZ, Bike Chapter GT UP! homies and keep the good work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## 55800

Ay thomas u got a lil tiger crank


----------



## lesstime

fb message sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GOODTIMES let's get those pre reg in for Vegas. Anybody need tv let me know got one 100 bucks fiber glass ready to mount on ur bike need paint ?


----------



## Met8to

it was great show with all you of course i had a GoodTime with the mighty GT next up our so cal show the pre reg for vegas hope to have my other 20 inch frame done by then im not sure of a name or murals yet but ill be thinking ....... congrats to all who placed well earned and another thank you to all GT who chose to giv SoCal the belt very much appreciated .... but like i said lol im still commin after GT edition LOL giv me time have a good day GoodTimers!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Met8to said:


> it was great show with all you of course i had a GoodTime with the mighty GT next up our so cal show the pre reg for vegas hope to have my other 20 inch frame done by then im not sure of a name or murals yet but ill be thinking ....... congrats to all who placed well earned and another thank you to all GT who chose to giv SoCal the belt very much appreciated .... but like i said lol im still commin after GT edition LOL giv me time have a good day GoodTimers!!!


Gt don't compete together we r family


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT family hows every1 doing!


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


>


:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JUANS BIKES R COMING OUT SICK AF. GO BIG OR GO HOME .TTT GT SEE U IN VEGAS!!


----------



## lesstime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvEnIkz82A0


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:nicoderm:


lesstime said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvEnIkz82A0


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUANS BIKES R COMING OUT SICK AF. GO BIG OR GO HOME .TTT GT SEE U IN VEGAS!!


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

juan where our pics at?/


----------



## lesstime

40 days AGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT TTMFT!!!


----------



## lesstime

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> GT TTMFT!!!


whats good???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I won't be in Vegas this year


----------



## lesstime

Yes you will


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Im getting surgery


----------



## lesstime

You will be fine pull the wheel chair behind truck


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

The gt edition wint be there


----------



## lesstime

Come on


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good chilling with the GT and it was good meeting tony and his wife from Tucson bike chapt


YEAH IT WAS GOOD MEETIN ALL THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA... SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS NOW...


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 535021
> 
> HERE IT IS!...FOR ALL MY GOODTIMES RIDERS


THATS A BAD ASS BIKE FLEET, AND IT WAS GOOD TO FINALLY MEET YOU...


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Im getting surgery


YEAH YOU WILL BE FINE BRO, DONT WORRY BOUT IT... GT UP!!!


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime said:


> Come on


did she ship the box dude???


----------



## lesstime

I think so not sure she at work


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS A BAD ASS BIKE FLEET, AND IT WAS GOOD TO FINALLY MEET YOU...


THANX BRO!...NICE MEETING U TOO! SEE U IN VEGAS!


----------



## lesstime

where the GT riders


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bunp


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:


----------



## lesstime

whats good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT.


----------



## lesstime

just making a list of all that needs done before show


----------



## INKEDUP

:inout:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just making a list of all that needs done before show


Wat show ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> :inout:


Supp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS!


How those new parts looking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:


Wat crackn goodtimer


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How those new parts looking


They looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat show ???


Woodland or both vegas


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Any goodtimers coming to the soboba show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Inland empire be there


----------



## Socal#13

Good luck out ther lil gt..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Any goodtimers coming to the soboba show


I think we might go we might


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I think we might go we might


If u guys go let me know I roll there to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Good luck out ther lil gt..


Good luck where I'm staying home I'm going to a car show in Palmdale this Sunday


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If u guys go let me know I roll there to


Sorry bro cant go!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sorry bro cant go!


It's all good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's all good


U going???


----------



## lesstime

So my buddie calls and says he has free ticket to his sons last race for the year we go and kid sets 3 track records in one night and then takes home the title by winning in points and he is the youngest to do this at this track


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U going???


Na I'm not goin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES send ur pre reg in for the bikes ASAP lets get bunch bike in las Vegas


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES send ur pre reg in for the bikes ASAP lets get bunch bike in las Vegas


x208


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> x208


xVentura chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Supp


WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nada just chilln n u


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just chilln n u


same lookign for something to do tonite


----------



## ABEL760

WHATS UP FELLAS...TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS...TTT


WUTS GOOD RIDER!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup GOODTIMERS!


U DIDNT GO TO THE SO CAL CHAPTER SHOW?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat good GOODTIMES SoCal car show was crackn


----------



## INKEDUP

FOR SALE 200+SHIPPING SPECIAL PAINTJOB FOR GTIMERS...PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## INKEDUP

GETTING SOME WORK DONE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lotions food I like the girls frame


----------



## lesstime

looking good fleet whats good fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I thought u were going to sleep


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*It's almost that time for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









*A little peek from our last show/event.
Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
VIVA TROPICANA CAR SHOW; Laughlin, NV; Sept. 28th & 29th

*CAR CLUB'S

BIKE CLUB'S

MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S

SOLO RIDER'S

COME ONE COME ALL AND ENJOY A WEEKEND IN LAUGHLIN NV AND THE COLORADO RIVER!*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup p.j!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just here stripping the paint off on the pirate bike N u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

WHATS GOOD GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up inked


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up inked


NOT MUCH GETTING READY FOR BED AND U HOMIE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> NOT MUCH GETTING READY FOR BED AND U HOMIE?


Nada just getting shit ready for Utah. I'm going to put in work for gt n rep the Cali


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just getting shit ready for Utah. I'm going to put in work for gt n rep the Cali


THATS WUZ UP HOMIE...I WISH I COULD DO THE SAME BUT IM TRYING TO GET ME A CAR FIRST...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> THATS WUZ UP HOMIE...I WISH I COULD DO THE SAME BUT IM TRYING TO GET ME A CAR FIRST...


It's all good get ur car then travel


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!! 
GT UP!!


----------



## Socal#13

Any of you guys comeing down to the lantin luxs bike show


----------



## wezzie83

FOR SALE HAD IT MADE FOR AN 83 CADILLAC NEVER MOUNTED IT'S BRAND NEW PAID $ 300 FOR GRILLE AND $250 FOR CHROME ONE OF A KIND!!! MAKE AN OFFER IT'S IN TUCSON ,AZ WILL SHIP IF PRICE IS RIGHT??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOOD TIMES FAMILY HAVE A GOOD DAYY 
GT UP!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up juan


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATZ UP GOODTIMERS? :wave:


----------



## TucsonMC86

TUCSON, AZ CHECKIN IN...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATZ UP GOODTIMERS? :wave:


Wat up brother how u been


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up brother how u been


GOOD, JUST BEEN BIZZY... HOW BOUT YOU GUYS???


----------



## lil-rob92

WAT UP GOODTIMERS THINKING BOUT PINSTRIPING OR CHANGE THE KOLOR IDK YET GETTIN READY FOR VEGAS SHOW


----------



## lesstime

pinstriping and leafing for sure it looks good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup goodtimers!


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## lil-rob92

lesstime said:


> pinstriping and leafing for sure it looks good




ya i was thinkin the same then later change the kolor


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah bro or keep that one like that and build one after vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lil gt. Have a safe trip out of state. Catch u at vegas homie TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS, EVERYONE HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND... GT UP...:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Any of you guys comeing down to the lantin luxs bike show


Hell na homie I'm here busting a state to state hitting a car show in Utah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> GOOD, JUST BEEN BIZZY... HOW BOUT YOU GUYS???


I'm ding good just here in Utah chilling with the Utah chapter..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lil-rob92 said:


> View attachment 540830
> 
> WAT UP GOODTIMERS THINKING BOUT PINSTRIPING OR CHANGE THE KOLOR IDK YET GETTIN READY FOR VEGAS SHOW


Pinstripe it g looks good already


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup goodtimers!


U keep saying what up u dont even say Wat up when I reply to u -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lil gt. Have a safe trip out of state. Catch u at vegas homie TTT :thumbsup:


Than u g


----------



## lil-rob92

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pinstripe it g looks good already


ya thats wat am thinkin n add lil bit of leafing wit it too


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U keep saying what up u dont even say Wat up when I reply to u -_-


My bad bro lol its cause the phone starts to act up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> My bad bro lol its cause the phone starts to act up!


It's all good just tell me u don't be my friend hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lil-rob92 said:


> ya thats wat am thinkin n add lil bit of leafing wit it too


Do it brother it will look good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's all good just tell me u don't be my friend hahaha


Ok i will! Hahaha jk jk 
So hows utah?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ok i will! Hahaha jk jk
> So hows utah?


It's nice we just right here chilling posted


----------



## lesstime

whats good fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's nice we just right here chilling posted


Hows the weather up there is is hot af??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> whats good fam


Waddup thomas?


----------



## lesstime

to many things at one time stressing out again UGH but will be woth it big time  how things with ya


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> whats good fam


What's crackn pimpn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Na the weather is perfect out here bro


----------



## lesstime

At work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na the weather is perfect out here bro


Damn u lucky as hell!! Lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm ding good just here in Utah chilling with the Utah chapter..


THATS WHATS UP BRO, HAVE A GOODTIME OUT THERE...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

What up playboyz n gurlz. Watz happenin?


----------



## lil-rob92

JUS ADDED THE SPRING WAT EVERY BODY THINK KEEP IT OR NOT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lil-rob92 said:


> View attachment 542006
> 
> JUS ADDED THE SPRING WAT EVERY BODY THINK KEEP IT OR NOT


Looks good bro but i love the low look! Lol


----------



## lil-rob92

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Looks good bro but i love the low look! Lol



ya i like both ways idk gana take som time 2 decide on haha


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Looks good bro but i love the low look! Lol


YEAH I AGREE, BUT LOOKS GOOD EITHER WAY BRO... STAY PUSHIN, GT UP!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lil-rob92 said:


> ya i like both ways idk gana take som time 2 decide on haha


Yeah or u can get an extended crown??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> YEAH I AGREE, BUT LOOKS GOOD EITHER WAY BRO... STAY PUSHIN, GT UP!!!


Heyy waddup bro!


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Heyy waddup bro!


NOTHIN MUCH JUST GETTIN MY LIL BROS BIKE TOGETHER FOR VEGAS... JUST GOT IT BACK FROM GETTIN MURALS ON IT, GOIN TO POST PICS SOON... WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU OVER THERE BRO???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOTHIN MUCH JUST GETTIN MY LIL BROS BIKE TOGETHER FOR VEGAS... JUST GOT IT BACK FROM GETTIN MURALS ON IT, GOIN TO POST PICS SOON... WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU OVER THERE BRO???


Thays kool bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOTHIN MUCH JUST GETTIN MY LIL BROS BIKE TOGETHER FOR VEGAS... JUST GOT IT BACK FROM GETTIN MURALS ON IT, GOIN TO POST PICS SOON... WHATS GOIN ON WITH YOU OVER THERE BRO???


Thats kool bro...cant wait to see it! And just here waiting on some parts for my sisters bike and some forks for mines.....u ready for vegas!???


----------



## lil-rob92

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah or u can get an extended crown??


ya am waiting til winter time 2 go full kustom parts on it, n now i jus kut the spring n it droped it so it aint as high no more


----------



## lil-rob92

TucsonMC86 said:


> YEAH I AGREE, BUT LOOKS GOOD EITHER WAY BRO... STAY PUSHIN, GT UP!!!


hell ya GT 4 LIFE


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats kool bro...cant wait to see it! And just here waiting on some parts for my sisters bike and some forks for mines.....u ready for vegas!???


COOL COOL, GOOD LUCK WITH THE PARTS... ALMOST READY, JUST GETTIN PARTS TOGETHER...


----------



## TucsonMC86

lil-rob92 said:


> hell ya GT 4 LIFE


YUPP GOODTIMES FOR LIFE BRO...


----------



## lesstime

what good fam got lot done on display today  looking good for my 1st one


----------



## CE 707

can a brotha see a pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I had GOODTIMES at the Utah show.. Everybody trip out on GT Bike I think no one don't have anything custom
There


----------



## lesstime

wish i chould have made it there  be save on way home


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lil-rob92 said:


> ya am waiting til winter time 2 go full kustom parts on it, n now i jus kut the spring n it droped it so it aint as high no more


Sounds good GT brother!  cany wait 2 ser it full custom!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> COOL COOL, GOOD LUCK WITH THE PARTS... ALMOST READY, JUST GETTIN PARTS TOGETHER...


If u need any parts hit me up i got 2 pairs of handdle bars for sale 2 pairs of sissy bars and 2 sets of forks and 2 steering wheel


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what good fam got lot done on display today  looking good for my 1st one


Post a pik bro? Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I had GOODTIMES at the Utah show.. Everybody trip out on GT Bike I think no one don't have anything custom
> There


Thats how GT do it bro! Always makeing people trip out! Haha GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

its loading


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ight! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

should be done soon


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOOD TIMERS!


----------



## TucsonMC86

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP :wave:...


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOOD TIMERS!


GOOD MORNIN BRO, AND EVERYONE ELSE... GT U!!!


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> GOOD MORNIN BRO, AND EVERYONE ELSE... GT U!!!


Wats good GT brother?


----------



## lesstime

what it do???


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes+ what up fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup tjomas wats good GT brother!


----------



## lesstime

i need a garage and compresser really bad


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Dont u have 1????


----------



## lesstime

naw not right now  everything i own is in a storage unit


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo  do u aunt workung on bikea rite now?


----------



## lesstime

only can do verylittle after work there


----------



## INKEDUP

:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS have a great day GT up!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lesstime

What do


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP FAMILIA... :wave:
GOODTIMES TTT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just came back from Utah... Is anyone going to woodland


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

How was the trip??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

What it do fam seen that orange bike that shit sick


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> What it do fam seen that orange bike that shit sick


x2!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UP FOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT UP FOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


GT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT UP FOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


How was the trip!??? And waddup bro!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup tucsonmc86!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> GT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:


Just chilling.. What's up with u bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> How was the trip!??? And waddup bro!


It was good Differet style of bikes out there but it was good. The gt bike came out on the news and news paper and some magazine I think. Everybody tripping out on the gt bike


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup tucsonmc86!


WHATS UP BROTHER, JUST BOUT TO GET WORKIN ON MY LIL BROS BIKE... HOWS EVERYTHIN???




LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling.. What's up with u bro


COOL, SAME CHILLIN BOUT TO PUT IN WORK ON LIL BROS BIKE...



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good Differet style of bikes out there but it was good. The gt bike came out on the news and news paper and some magazine I think. Everybody tripping out on the gt bike


DAMN CONGRATS BRO!!! GT ON TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*WHAT UP GT??*


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It was good Differet style of bikes out there but it was good. The gt bike came out on the news and news paper and some magazine I think. Everybody tripping out on the gt bike


Damm bro! That cool! Hahaha as i said GT makeing people trip!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Tucsonmc86- its going good bro just chillen lol and thats wassup! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> *WHAT UP GT??*


Waddup mr widow maker!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BROTHER, JUST BOUT TO GET WORKIN ON MY LIL BROS BIKE... HOWS EVERYTHIN???
> 
> 
> COOL, SAME CHILLIN BOUT TO PUT IN WORK ON LIL BROS BIKE...
> 
> 
> DAMN CONGRATS BRO!!! GT ON TOP!!!



THATS WHAT UP BRO POST SOME PIVS UP WHEN DONE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm bro! That cool! Hahaha as i said GT makeing people trip!


GT ALWAYS DOING BIG THINGS G... THEY JUST DONE WHAT COMING OUT HARD GOING TO HIT THEM..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> *WHAT UP GT??*


WHATS CRACKN FOO WHATS UP WITH THAT TATTOO ART SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PUTTING IN SOME MILES IN FOR THE MIGHTY GT... I STAY REPN THE GT...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT ALWAYS DOING BIG THINGS G... THEY JUST DONE WHAT COMING OUT HARD GOING TO HIT THEM..[/QUOTE
> GT gonna look good in vegas bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SO CAL GT Chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT ALWAYS DOING BIG THINGS G... THEY JUST DONE WHAT COMING OUT HARD GOING TO HIT THEM..[/QUOTE
> GT gonna look good in vegas bro!
> 
> 
> 
> YES SIR WE ARE.... CANT WAIT.....
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EAST LA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES TOOK OVER THIS WORLD....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TUCSON CHAPTER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Tucsonmc86- its going good bro just chillen lol and thats wassup! Lol


THATS GOOD TO HEAR...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Juan GT Reyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES SIR WE ARE.... CANT WAIT.....
> 
> 
> 
> How many bikes deep?
Click to expand...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR...


Yeah  wats good on ur side of town bro any shows coming up before vegas?


----------



## lesstime

GOODTIMES


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah  wats good on ur side of town bro any shows coming up before vegas?


NONE MUCH PRETTY QUIET RIGHT NOW,,, AND NOT THAT I KNOW OF, I GOT TO CHECK... WHAT BOUT OVER THERE???


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PUTTING IN SOME MILES IN FOR THE MIGHTY GT... I STAY REPN THE GT...





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SO CAL GT Chapter





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EAST LA





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TUCSON CHAPTER





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


NICE ASS BIKES AND PEDAL CARS EVERYONE,,, GOODTIMES LOOKIN GOOD:thumbsup:...
TTT FOR GOODTIMES,,, GT UP!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gr stays pushing  what all the gtimers doing


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gr stays pushing  what all the gtimers doing


YES SIR, ALL DAY EVERY DAY... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Motivated for Vegas super show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Roll cal for Vegas super show

1.gt edition 
2.lil shit 
3.vegas bike
4. Enemy in target
5.green with envy
6.mines
7.tiger
8.princes unique
9.el centenario
10. Royal desire
11.c.j's
12.lucas
13. Roberts
14 lil tiger
15trike
16 lastwish
17 ice blue


----------



## lesstime

We got 4,5,6 spots


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Roll cal for Vegas super show
> 
> 1.gt edition
> 2.lil shit
> 3.vegas bike
> 4.


4. Enemy in target
5.green with envy
6.mines
7.tiger
8.princes unique
9.el centenario
10. Royal desire
11.c.j's
12.lucas
13. Roberts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I thaught i told u at legions, they came in n checked for permits n didnt have the correct shit


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN FOO WHATS UP WITH THAT TATTOO ART SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker

14. Widowmaker
15. Angles 4 life 
16. Tapout
17. Allien
18. Dodgers
19. Aztec dreamz
20. Green bike
......
Lets keep the roll call rolling for vegas :roflmao:


Juan GT Reyes said:


> 4. Enemy in target
> 5.green with envy
> 6.mines
> 7.tiger
> 8.princes unique
> 9.el centenario
> 10. Royal desire
> 11.c.j's
> 12.lucas
> 13. Roberts


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> 4. Enemy in target
> 5.green with envy
> 6.mines
> 7.tiger
> 8.princes unique
> 9.el centenario
> 10. Royal desire
> 11.c.j's
> 12.lucas
> 13. Roberts


14 lil tiger
15trike
16 lastwish
17 ice blue


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> 14. Widowmaker
> 15. Angles 4 life
> 16. Tapout
> 17. Allien
> 18. Dodgers
> 19. Aztec dreamz
> 20. Green bike
> ......
> Lets keep the roll call rolling for vegas :roflmao:


I'll make sure we gt plaqs for those bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Roll cal for Vegas super show

1.gt edition 
2.lil shit 
3.vegas bike
4. Enemy in target
5.green with envy
6.mines
7.tiger
8.princes unique
9.el centenario
10. Royal desire
11.c.j's
12.lucas
13. Roberts
14 lil tiger
15trike
16 lastwish
17 ice blue
18.so cal
19.so cal 
20. So cal
21. So cal
22. So cal
23. So cal
24. So cal 
25. So cal


----------



## lesstime

Nice few more????


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Roll cal for Vegas super show
> 
> 1.gt edition
> 2.lil shit
> 3.vegas bike
> 4. Enemy in target
> 5.green with envy
> 6.mines
> 7.tiger
> 8.princes unique
> 9.el centenario
> 10. Royal desire
> 11.c.j's
> 12.lucas
> 13. Roberts
> 14 lil tiger
> 15trike
> 16 lastwish
> 17 ice blue


GT UP!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Roll cal for Vegas super show
> 
> 1.gt edition
> 2.lil shit
> 3.vegas bike
> 4. Enemy in target
> 5.green with envy
> 6.mines
> 7.tiger
> 8.princes unique
> 9.el centenario
> 10. Royal desire
> 11.c.j's
> 12.lucas
> 13. Roberts
> 14 lil tiger
> 15trike
> 16 lastwish
> 17 ice blue
> 18.so cal
> 19.so cal
> 20. So cal
> 21. So cal
> 22. So cal
> 23. So cal
> 24. So cal
> 25. So cal


Colorado,Yuma,Tucson,inland empire, and some of the east la member we r missing hit me up if you going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Roll cal for Vegas super show

1.gt edition 
2.lil shit 
3.vegas bike
4. Enemy in target
5.green with envy
6.mines
7.tiger
8.princes unique
9.el centenario
10. Royal desire
11.c.j's
12.lucas
13. Roberts
14 lil tiger
15trike
16 lastwish
17 ice blue
18.so cal
19.so cal 
20. So cal
21. So cal
22. So cal
23. So cal
24. So cal 
25. So cal
26.vegas
27.yuma
28.yuma


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Roll cal for Vegas super show
> 
> 1.gt edition
> 2.lil shit
> 3.vegas bike
> 4. Enemy in target
> 5.green with envy
> 6.mines
> 7.tiger
> 8.princes unique
> 9.el centenario
> 10. Royal desire
> 11.c.j's
> 12.lucas
> 13. Roberts
> 14 lil tiger
> 15trike
> 16 lastwish
> 17 ice blue
> 18.so cal
> 19.so cal
> 20. So cal
> 21. So cal
> 22. So cal
> 23. So cal
> 24. So cal
> 25. So cal
> 26.vegas


Damm!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Roll cal for Vegas super show

1.gt edition 
2.lil shit 
3.vegas bike
4. Enemy in target
5.green with envy
6.mines
7.tiger
8.princes unique
9.el centenario
10. Royal desire
11.c.j's
12.lucas
13. Roberts
14 lil tiger
15trike
16 lastwish
17 ice blue
18.so cal
19.so cal 
20. So cal
21. So cal
22. So cal
23. So cal
24. So cal 
25. So cal
26.vegas
27.yuma
28.yuma
29.utah


----------



## TucsonMC86

MY LIL BROS BIKE ALL REDONE,,, ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER... HOPEFULLY TONIGHT WE WILL... GT UP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clean ass frame brother was that the blue one ??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'll make sure we gt plaqs for those bikes


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Clean ass frame brother was that the blue one ??


THANKS BRO,,, AND NO IT WAS THE PURPLE FRAME... THE BLUE ONE IS STILL THE SAME...


----------



## David Cervantes

I THINK I GOT BEST DISPLAY


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> I THINK I GOT BEST DISPLAY


Big diffrence david!!!!


----------



## lesstime

let get 35 i know we out there fam com one let do the damn thang GT stlye


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Roll cal for Vegas super show
> 
> 1.gt edition
> 2.lil shit
> 3.vegas bike
> 4. Enemy in target
> 5.green with envy
> 6.mines
> 7.tiger
> 8.princes unique
> 9.el centenario
> 10. Royal desire
> 11.c.j's
> 12.lucas
> 13. Roberts
> 14 lil tiger
> 15trike
> 16 lastwish
> 17 ice blue
> 18.so cal
> 19.so cal
> 20. So cal
> 21. So cal
> 22. So cal
> 23. So cal
> 24. So cal
> 25. So cal
> 26.vegas
> 27.yuma
> 28.yuma
> 29.utah


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> let get 35 i know we out there fam com one let do the damn thang GT stlye


Hoe every1 goes!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

*hope


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah that be cool


----------



## INKEDUP

WHATS GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morming!
Waddup lesstime
waddup inked up!


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro bad morning woke up late car batt dead no gas ughhhhhh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm bro hope ur day gets better!


----------



## lesstime

me too post to start painting tonight but my card got charges 3 times at walmart last night and i didnt have that much in there so now i have to wait for refund


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning GT


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Chilling getting lil stuff ready for woodland. Are u going


----------



## lesstime

idk yet trying we will know friday after work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

whats being served???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> whats being served???


Idk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> whats being served???


Idk Jail food.. Peace pork chop n spoon mash potato and corn n jello


----------



## lesstime

Hells yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Does anyone have bike pre reg for Vegas super show your not going to use.. We need more


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

P.j ask leastime!


----------



## lesstime

sal and pj got all the ones i had


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I just need 4 more


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I just need 4 more


hell yeah sorry i didnt get more


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm so 4 more are gonna go if they get a registration


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yes sir


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm!!! Cabt wait foe vegas then!


----------



## lesstime

flake was in the air tonight  patterns in morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Gonna look sick lesstime!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Y dont u take them n regester day of show? I kow they will.let gt do it


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I just need 4 more


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Na I don't want to risk it n they say no


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!


----------



## lesstime

Bump off to wedding with flake on hamds and in hair cant get it off


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thats wassup! Lol u gonna look shiny!


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hows the painting going along?


----------



## lesstime

Good so far startes laying patterns at 930am and got one side done by 330pm


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Podt a pik on the GT topic on fb!


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

What's good GT family!!!


----------



## lesstime

They coming


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt coming out with lil something for the haters that talk a lot lol right Thomas


----------



## lesstime

yep that how we do it in GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I wanna see


----------



## lesstime

Not yet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Till vegas then?


----------



## lesstime

maybe sooner whats good fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

what good fam where ya at


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

There getting ready for woodland and vegas


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> There getting ready for woodland and vegas


yeah am posting pic on fb gt page for fam to see  feedback wanted


----------



## lesstime

some to keep the page up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> yeah am posting pic on fb gt page for fam to see  feedback wanted


TTT


----------



## lesstime

what it do juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 544972
> some to keep the page up


Stop being a weenie post the whole damn bike up lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> There getting ready for woodland and vegas


Who going to woodland


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Stop being a weenie post the whole damn bike up lol


nope



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who going to woodland


trying aslong as i get paint close


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nope
> 
> trying aslong as i get paint close


I'll post it up for you


----------



## lesstime

no better not


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> no better not


Lol if the money right I'm
Down... Just saying lol jk


----------



## lesstime

lol funnie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol funnie


Come on I'll let u post my sneak peaks if I get to post yours


----------



## lesstime

i have not seen yours yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i have not seen yours yet


Hahaha u will see at woodland


----------



## lesstime

the next pic on fb you can post loading right now


----------



## lesstime

it there jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what it do juan


Nothing much bro excited for vegas  
Wbu??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who going to woodland


Idk bro i think we all might just wait for vegas idk not shure


----------



## lesstime

getting kids in bed and looking at pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

So what's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


What's up GOODTIMER


----------



## lesstime

thinking i might change this area


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where Juan at


----------



## lesstime

hiding he need to post some pic soon


----------



## lesstime

i have a feeling david is near


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What u mean


----------



## mr.widow-maker

SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY. WAITING FOR MY FRAME


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GOODTIMER


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What u mean


that i think daivd is going to pop in soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RUNNNN ! 


lesstime said:


> that i think daivd is going to pop on soon


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> RUNNNN !


huh


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hes gunna pop up n scare u . RUN


lesstime said:


> huh


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hes gunna pop up n scare u . RUN


naw i dont run


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup:


lesstime said:


> naw i dont run


----------



## lesstime

where the full timers


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where Juan at


Right here bro  lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> hiding he need to post some pic soon


Hahaha na bro im waithing for my forks and sisters parts to get here...then time to put it back together


----------



## lesstime

when you getting them


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:wave:


lesstime said:


> where the full timers


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:


nope it says LF in your club name


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsdown:


lesstime said:


> nope it says LF in your club name


----------



## lesstime

lmao


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Theres a typo homie 


lesstime said:


> lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES need more soldiers. We takin over this world


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> when you getting them


Idk but he said that before vegas  hopefully!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

All day


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES need more soldiers. We takin over this world


----------



## lesstime

mr.widow-maker said:


> Theres a typo homie


are you high


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES need more soldiers. We takin over this world


thats tru


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Idk but he said that before vegas  hopefully!


damn that sucks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yeah but custom parts or not ill still go n rep for the mighty GT!


----------



## lesstime

cool cool were everyone at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodnight gt


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT!


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up Juan n Thomas


----------



## lesstime

At work wish i was painting


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm at home wishing I was sleeping -_-


----------



## lesstime

Go to sleep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I can't it to hot


----------



## lil-rob92

WAT UP GT FAM


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up Juan n Thomas


Just here bored as hell!


----------



## lesstime

whats good


----------



## lil-rob92

lesstime said:


> whats good


hows the paint komin bro?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

No custom parts yet Juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

This sunday there done!!


----------



## INKEDUP

ITS STILL UP FOR SALE...ILL B THROWING THE BASE ON IT THIS WEEK...IF U WANT IT LET ME KNOW N CHOOSE A COLOR FOR IT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nice robert
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That Wat up can't wait to the parts


----------



## lesstime

Night GT


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Nice robert
> :thumbsup:


THANX JUAN


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That Wat up can't wait to the parts


Ik i cant ither


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

INKEDUP said:


> THANX JUAN


Anytime bro!


----------



## lesstime

chrome done and paid for on it way tomorrow or thursday


----------



## lesstime

almost done with my part of the paint then to get strips and muarls


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looking good GT brother!


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I want to build a boty -_- gt edition 2


----------



## lesstime

let do it


----------



## Dado

put this together for my 3yr.old son, now he can show along side my car:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

looks good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## lesstime

Where you at gt


----------



## lesstime

18days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT 2 more days for woodland to I put in work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thats wassup!!!


----------



## lesstime

going to spray tonight i hope


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

How manny more sprays?


----------



## lesstime

two i think unless i change something



i need a chrome schwinn seat post clamp and seat clamp anyone know where i can get on and a little tiger sprocket chromed or gold


----------



## INKEDUP

lacwood said:


> View attachment 546003
> View attachment 546004
> View attachment 546005
> put this together for my 3yr.old son, now he can show along side my car:biggrin:



NICE!


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## DVS

What's up Goodtimes. Hope to see you guys in Vegas again. We should be setup in the same place as last year.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Dvs- since more bikes are going wee gonna need the whole curve!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> two i think unless i change something
> 
> 
> 
> i need a chrome schwinn seat post clamp and seat clamp anyone know where i can get on and a little tiger sprocket chromed or
> gold


Damn cant wait for the pictures! And to see it in person GT up! 
And umm maybe schwinn1966?????


----------



## lesstime

waiting on him to hit me back and





i dont want to be on the hill this time


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Oo alrite and why?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I CANT GET MY OLD SPOT THIS YEAR? 


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Dvs- since more bikes are going wee gonna need the whole curve!


----------



## INKEDUP

DVS said:


> What's up Goodtimes. Hope to see you guys in Vegas again. We should be setup in the same place as last year.


SEEU THERE BROTHER...AND HOPEFULLY WE GET THE SAME SPOT...


----------



## lesstime

cuz i was tressing it was going to roll down the hill if some kid touched it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> I CANT GET MY OLD SPOT THIS YEAR?


Idk bro ;D


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> cuz i was tressing it was going to roll down the hill if some kid touched it


True.. but u can put something to stop it??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup robert!


----------



## lesstime

all i had was them little rocks lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol but it looked good cause GT edition and davids bikes were lime close to ours!  so we were all together!


----------



## lesstime

yeah it did but i want flat area this year


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Well will see!


----------



## lesstime

lol i know huh ALL GOODTIMERS IN DOORS


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damn! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump I don't think I'm taking gt bike to Vegas...


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave: 
HAVENT BEEN ON IN WHILE, WE JUST LOST MY BROTHER:angel:...HAVING A HARD TIME,,, WILL BE ON WHEN GOT THE CHANCE...
GT UP, GOODTIMES FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:
> HAVENT BEEN ON IN WHILE, WE JUST LOST MY BROTHER:angel:...HAVING A HARD TIME,,, WILL BE ON WHEN GOT THE CHANCE...
> GT UP, GOODTIMES FOR LIFE!!!


SORRY ABOUT UR LOSS BROTHER...HES IN A BETTER PLACE NOW...KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE!!...HOPE TO SEE U IN VEGAS!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> SORRY ABOUT UR LOSS BROTHER...HES IN A BETTER PLACE NOW...KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE!!...HOPE TO SEE U IN VEGAS!!


THANKS BRO,,, AND YEAH HE IS... IM TRYIN ITS JUST REALLY HARD,,, YEAH HOPEFULLY BRO IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ALL THE GOODTIMERS...


----------



## lesstime

Sorry for loss prayers are sent


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt bump I don't think I'm taking gt bike to Vegas...


What!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:
> HAVENT BEEN ON IN WHILE, WE JUST LOST MY BROTHER:angel:...HAVING A HARD TIME,,, WILL BE ON WHEN GOT THE CHANCE...
> GT UP, GOODTIMES FOR LIFE!!!


Damm bro hope u feel much better! Stay up bro hes in a better place now


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt bump I don't think I'm taking gt bike to Vegas...


Yeah you are


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Yeah you are


X100000


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

There no point. I don't want to stress out about setting it up and taking it down and taking it home. Im going to have surgery member


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:
> HAVENT BEEN ON IN WHILE, WE JUST LOST MY BROTHER:angel:...HAVING A HARD TIME,,, WILL BE ON WHEN GOT THE CHANCE...
> GT UP, GOODTIMES FOR LIFE!!!


Keep ur head up brother.. Gt here for you if u need someone to talk to or if u need help with anything..


----------



## lesstime

We will help set up and down


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> Sorry for loss prayers are sent





Juan GT Reyes said:


> Damm bro hope u feel much better! Stay up bro hes in a better place now





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Keep ur head up brother.. Gt here for you if u need someone to talk to or if u need help with anything..


THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT... WE REALLY NEED IT RIGHT NOW,,, THANKS GO OUT TO ALL MY BROTHERS...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> There no point. I don't want to stress out about setting it up and taking it down and taking it home. Im going to have surgery member


Yeah what thomas said we


----------



## lesstime

For real i will just like last year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

When the times comes closer ill see Wat up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When the times comes closer ill see Wat up


Yeah bro we will all help u!  were a big GT family we all got each others backs!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yeah bro we will all help u!  were a big GT family we all got each others backs!


I bet u u saying it when the times come ur going to be hiding lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Off to woodland  Lesstimes I better see u out there


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Bro i will help u out! 
And have a sade trip to woodland! And take pics!


----------



## lesstime

you know i will help idk if am going to woodland be safe and get lot of pics of ALL the bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank u


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good nite good timers!
GT up!!


----------



## lesstime

what you cant got to sleep


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> THANKS BRO,,, AND YEAH HE IS... IM TRYIN ITS JUST REALLY HARD,,, YEAH HOPEFULLY BRO IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ALL THE GOODTIMERS...


ITS GONNA BE HARD HOMIE...WHATEVER U NEED WE R HERE FOR U!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Who up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what you cant got to sleep


Good morning thomas" lol


----------



## lesstime

GOOD morning everyone day off got pics of chrome being sent back today going to paint about 3 pm today till done and AJ just hooked it up with some more sick ass wheels for the next 12'' bike  todays going to be a good day " ice cube"


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## lesstime

Gt up up and away


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT up!


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## lesstime

where yeah at fam been quite today


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup family just heading home from football game!


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup thomas! Wats good bro? Bike looking good bro! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's cracking


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nothing just chilling at my
House cleaning up gt edition for Vegas and you


----------



## lesstime

thought you in woodland


----------



## oneofakind

HE IS IN WOODLAND..


----------



## lesstime

thanks for comfurming that lol i kinda knew he was cus he didnt login til hella late last nightlol


oneofakind said:


> HE IS IN WOODLAND..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol nice pic


----------



## lesstime

what it do pluming hydro pump need 4 more fittings and to paint the tanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> HE IS IN WOODLAND..


I have a feeling I'm going
To get best display lol


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## lesstime

send me pic ill post them


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TO
THE
TOP!!!


----------



## lesstime

Dinner bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Party bump! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning goodtimers!!


----------



## oneofakind

I WAS GOOD CHILLIN WITH PJ YESTERDAY HE DEFINATLY REPPIN GT TO THE FULLEST SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It was good kicking it with u bro. Next year for sure GOODTIMERS we got to hit that show hard.. It's a nice show and worth it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Did u place p j?


----------



## lesstime

Last of clear is sprayed wet sand and buff in two days


----------



## David Cervantes

Wuz up family hope everyone got home safe and had a good weekend.:h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup david!


----------



## lesstime

sup fam ,,, i think jr took 2nd but not sure ,,,,, i posted pics in the fb page leave feed back please


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup david!



NOT MUCH HEAR STRESSING OUT. DID U GET YOUR PARTS


----------



## lesstime

dont stress bro you will be fine you got it in the bag


----------



## lesstime

long way to go hope it gets done soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fuccck I just got a 490 dollar ticket that mean no gold for me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> NOT MUCH HEAR STRESSING OUT. DID U GET YOUR PARTS


No not yet :/ he said that hopefully this weekend??? Ima hit him up again! But ill take it as soon as i get em! 
And why are ustressing out???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Fuccck I just got a 490 dollar ticket that mean no gold for me


What why?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

X2


Juan GT Reyes said:


> What why?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR GT


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I maid a right turn on a red light lol there goes my Vegas money


----------



## lesstime

Did you stop and was there a sign saying no turn on red


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol it got everything on video so I'm fuck.. Ain't no big deal I'll probably just go to jail for it. The county pack up so it be like a day and then I'm out lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

I have my sons old school scooter GT material if anyone has a pre reg for it for vegas I will take it 2 make the line up bigger let me know Bike Club you all lookin real good like always ....


----------



## lesstime

GT BUMP


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> I have my sons old school scooter GT material if anyone has a pre reg for it for vegas I will take it 2 make the line up bigger let me know Bike Club you all lookin real good like always ....


TTT BRO!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT!


----------



## lesstime

bout to go get bike and wetsand it for drop off tomorrwo


----------



## David Cervantes

i woke up today and i found my bike on bricked. lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

They took ur 26" David  lol


----------



## RO84CAPRICE




----------



## lesstime

i dont like wetsanding


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LOL


David Cervantes said:


> i woke up today and i found my bike on bricked. lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

David Cervantes said:


> i woke up today and i found my bike on bricked. lol


Lookin Real Good Loko props GT UP!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT
tine to get ready for school! 
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## lesstime

Whats good bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Chilling n u


----------



## lesstime

Working for Vegas money


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP MY GOODTIMES BROTHERS???:wave: HOWS EVERYONE...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Gonna get pay for my parts 2 day and get em on sunday or monday!


----------



## lesstime

cant wait to see


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ik!!!  cant wait the bike getting leafed and striped again


----------



## lesstime

well i droped it all off he going to see what he can do to save it fingers crossed pick it up thursday night after work


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ik!!!  cant wait the bike getting leafed and striped again




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> well i droped it all off he going to see what he can do to save it fingers crossed pick it up thursday night after work


:x:


----------



## lesstime

big time bro big time lol tomorrow ill work on display's ,,, and i need to do a few little things at work 

PUSHING GT STLYE


----------



## lesstime

i just posted a pic striper sent on FB let me know what you think


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Waddup mr president!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> big time bro big time lol tomorrow ill work on display's ,,, and i need to do a few little things at work
> 
> PUSHING GT STLYE


Hows the display coming along!?


----------



## lesstime

i been on the paint stage for the last week or so have not touched the display i need to get some 1x1 to start on the other one both will be ready in time


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> i been on the paint stage for the last week or so have not touched the display i need to get some 1x1 to start on the other one both will be ready in time


Sounds good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

i need to find a dark blue carpet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Order it on line! ?????


----------



## lesstime

where?


----------



## lesstime

thought i take a look at traking number it shows 35 pounds will be here tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## INKEDUP

BLUE GOD IN THE CASA!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> where?


Idk maybe just google blue carpet??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT


Good morning p.j wats good bro?


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up Juan nada just chilln came back from the dr. It's for sure thing I ain't going to Vegas.

Lesstimes that pre reg that u have for me sell it to Tucson chapter. He want one for his bike give him a pm


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up Juan nada just chilln came back from the dr. It's for sure thing I ain't going to Vegas.
> 
> Lesstimes that pre reg that u have for me sell it to Tucson chapter. He want one for his bike give him a pm


DAMN PJ SERIOUSLY NO VEGAS THAT SUCKS BRO WELL HOPE ALL GOES WELL WITH YOUR SURGERY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> DAMN PJ SERIOUSLY NO VEGAS THAT SUCKS BRO WELL HOPE ALL GOES WELL WITH YOUR SURGERY...


Yea it sucks. Dr said just to stay home it not worth it at all
Of something happens and the pain I'm going to have


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up Juan nada just chilln came back from the dr. It's for sure thing I ain't going to Vegas.
> 
> Lesstimes that pre reg that u have for me sell it to Tucson chapter. He want one for his bike give him a pm


:banghead:


----------



## lesstime

Post pone the surgery for a week


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up Juan nada just chilln came back from the dr. It's for sure thing I ain't going to Vegas.
> 
> Lesstimes that pre reg that u have for me sell it to Tucson chapter. He want one for his bike give him a pm


What!!! 
Well hope u feel better!


----------



## oneofakind

lesstime said:


> Post pone the surgery for a week


DAMN NO SHAME..I THINK HIS HEALTH MORE IMPORTANT THAN A CAR SHOW...GT GUNNA HAVE REP TO THE FULLEST FOR HIM..WOULD BE NICE TO SEE GT EDITION THERE..!!


----------



## lesstime

Lol he nos am messing lol we will rep hard like he did in woodland GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Lol he nos am messing lol we will rep hard like he did in woodland GT


X2


----------



## David Cervantes

HOW ELSE IS INDOORS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea I rather get this surgery done now so i could handle my stuff m get better career.. Vegas always next year and I think GT for sure Gettn a new face change for next year woodland or what ever the 2nd last show of the year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

But I hope all my GOODTIMES family have fun out there.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> But I hope all my GOODTIMES family have fun out there.


Fosho bro will rep hard out there!


----------



## Socal#13

Was up GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I just got my confirmation for vegas super show an i got indoor!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I just got my confirmation for vegas super show an i got indoor!!!





:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5::h5::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5::h5::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


Thank you mr president thanks for helping me out alot!


----------



## David Cervantes

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thank you mr president thanks for helping me out alot!




YOUR WELCOME WE R A BIG FAMILY . :thumbsup:

* AND IS LIKE THEY SAY DON'T ASK WHAT THE CLUB COULD DO FOR YOU IS WHAT YOU COULD DO FOR THE CLUB.*


----------



## lesstime

2 in who else????


----------



## lesstime

jr what happen to ya fb?


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> YOUR WELCOME WE R A BIG FAMILY . :thumbsup:
> 
> * AND IS LIKE THEY SAY DON'T ASK WHAT THE CLUB COULD DO FOR YOU IS WHAT YOU COULD DO FOR THE CLUB.*


Yea a big family  
and yeah thats true!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Morning


Good morning thomas!


----------



## lesstime

Whats good for today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> jr what happen to ya fb?


Send me a pm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt almost Vegas time  good luck out there


----------



## lesstime

I will when home or i can call on break


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup good timers!


----------



## lesstime

Paint is messes up


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Paint is messes up


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## lesstime

Ugh kinda not wanting to go now


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Paint is messes up


so it aint fixeble?


----------



## lesstime

Nope unless i repaint it i have candie and flake but no clear


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Send me a pm


Sup bro you bike was looking tight in woodland sorry didn't get a chance to meet you you going to Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP

I GOT THE PREREG FOR ROYAL DESIRE N BLUE GOD!


----------



## lesstime

INKEDUP said:


> I GOT THE PREREG FOR ROYAL DESIRE N BLUE GOD!


Out or in


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Out or in


OUTDOORS LIKE ALWAYS....


----------



## lesstime

cool cool


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Nope unless i repaint it i have candie and flake but no clear



:yes:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Nope unless i repaint it i have candie and flake but no clear


Damn...well go get some asap bro! I wanna see last wish!


----------



## lesstime

local homie has some of the same clear might be fixed


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> local homie has some of the same clear might be fixed


There we go!


----------



## lesstime

morning ,, we will see what happens


----------



## lesstime

Lunch time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn


----------



## 55800

Wat it do everyone


----------



## lesstime

Working like crazy


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> jr what happen to ya fb?





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Send me a pm


done main


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Huh


----------



## Socal#13

Was up lil gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Was up lil gt


Nada just Chilln what's up with u


----------



## Socal#13

Nothing much homie just trying to find a metal. Bar for my bike...cool . your going next week


----------



## lesstime

Pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Nothing much homie just trying to find a metal. Bar for my bike...cool . your going next week


Na I'm not going I'm getting surgery


----------



## lesstime

At work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump Wat up GT


----------



## lesstime

Might spray tomorrow at work fingers crossed


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump Wat up GT


Wats good p.j hows the knee feeling?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wats good p.j hows the knee feeling?


It's good just waiting on wensday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thang I want to go to Vegas -_- I can't find a wheel chair


----------



## David Cervantes

u got to go out there if you need help with anything we are all hear to help you.:yes:


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> u got to go out there if you need help with anything we are all hear to help you.:yes:


WORD..WE ALL HERE TO HELP HOMIE..TOPDOGS GOTS LOVE FOR THE GT FAMILY..


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's good just waiting on wensday


Damm bro wrll good luck bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> u got to go out there if you need help with anything we are all hear to help you.:yes:


X2


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> WORD..WE ALL HERE TO HELP HOMIE..TOPDOGS GOTS LOVE FOR THE GT FAMILY..


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

We will help with it i got good news be by phone tonight


----------



## lesstime

Got all the pre reg today gt up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good looking out GOODTIMES and TOPDOGGS GT EDITION might go if u can help me out on tht if
I go or don't go


----------



## lesstime

Got it jr ill be glad to set it up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Got all the pre reg today gt up


That wassuo bro!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good looking out GOODTIMES and TOPDOGGS GT EDITION might go if u can help me out on tht if
> I go or don't go


Yeah bro we wil all help! 
GT up! Bro!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump.ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Alright gangster said he will take it. Just becareful with GT it's the club bike don't want nothing happening
To it. Last show of the year for gt edition I want to step up the game on gt edition


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright gangster said he will take it. Just becareful with GT it's the club bike don't want nothing happening
> To it. Last show of the year for gt edition I want to step up the game on gt edition


We got u bro! GT eddition gonna look sick!


----------



## lesstime

Cool cant wait to see all us lined up ,,,jr text or call me or get at me have few things needs to talk to ya


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Sup we up and off to build display ,clear bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning goodtimers!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT


----------



## lesstime

Painr done off to do displays


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Painr done off to do displays


Pics pics pics


----------



## lesstime

Tomorrow when it dry alreay left shop on freeway to do displays


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Tomorrow when it dry alreay left shop on freeway to do displays


Turn around n take pics -_-


----------



## lesstime

Have to save gas it a 45 min drive we 3min from displays


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Have to save gas it a 45 min drive we 3min from displays


Damn I'm missing out on fb -_- I need to make downlow fb lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol just add gt bike members not every one you know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol just add gt bike members not every one you know


Yea I know.


----------



## lesstime

Let me know when you do lol


----------



## INKEDUP

:rimshot:


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Sup bro


NM JUST CHECKING IN..HOWS THE BIKES?


----------



## lesstime

Coming along and you? you going to Vegas with the bike right


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up Roberto n Lesstimes


----------



## lesstime

Glue flying ,suade laying Goodtimes


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Sup Matt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Glue flying ,suade laying Goodtimes


I can't wait to See gt on display at Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave:


What's up bro ready for Vegas


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I can't wait to See gt on display at Vegas


Should look sick


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT bump!!!


----------



## lesstime

Night fam talk ya in am


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Coming along and you? you going to Vegas with the bike right


I WAS ABOUT TO JUST SEND MY BIKE OUT THERE BUT PLANS CHANGED SO ILL BE THERE...


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up Roberto n Lesstimes


NOT MUCH DOGG...GONNA ADD SOME MORE PATTERNS TO THE BIKE...HBU?


----------



## 65ragrider

i need 2 bike registrations for vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

65ragrider said:


> i need 2 bike registrations for vegas


Hit up Lesstimes he has one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


Wat up ready for Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm doing food kinda nervous about wensday


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hit up Lesstimes he has one


whats his number


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> Sup Matt





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro ready for Vegas


Getting there, 95 % of the display is done, and then ill have it sent to my homie for transportation to vegas.


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm doing food kinda nervous about wensday


JUST BE POSITIVE DOGG...LEAVE IT ON GOD'S HANDS HE'LL TAKE CARE OF U


----------



## lesstime

Wheel chairs are on craigslist from 25to 700bucks out here get on there and look in your area


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning goodtimers!
Pinstriper coming over today so he can do his finnal touches  
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> JUST BE POSITIVE DOGG...LEAVE IT ON GOD'S HANDS HE'LL TAKE CARE OF U


Thank brother ... How the lil bike coming out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning goodtimers!
> Pinstriper coming over today so he can do his finnal touches
> GT up!


Does ur bike have custom parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Wheel chairs are on craigslist from 25to 700bucks out here get on there and look in your area


In just tryn to borrow one not keep it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Does ur bike have custom parts


Both of them are gonna have them on no later than 2morrow  GT up!


----------



## lesstime

Oh shit


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Parts are gonna get here 2morrow but the Pinstripe is done  progress


----------



## lesstime

Fb pics


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up ready for Vegas




YEA WE GOT THE COSTUME FENDERS ON FRIDAY. THERE'S PAINTED AND MURALS ON THEM SO I'M MORE THAN READY JUST GETTING THE LAST LITTLE THINGS.


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Fb pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Both of them are gonna have them on no later than 2morrow  GT up!


PICS OR ITS NOT TRUE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> YEA WE GOT THE COSTUME FENDERS ON FRIDAY. THERE'S PAINTED AND MURALS ON THEM SO I'M MORE THAN READY JUST GETTING THE LAST LITTLE THINGS.


THATS WHATS UP I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS OR ITS NOT TRUE


X2 lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Its true g. I made the deal n seen the parts. There sick af


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS OR ITS NOT TRUE


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS OR ITS NOT TRUE


----------



## lesstime

David have fab send me pic to my phone bro i want to see


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up gt


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank brother ... How the lil bike coming out


ITS GETTING THERE...NOTHING BIG...BEEN RESPONSIBLE FOR MYSELF IS HARD SO IM TRYING MY BEST TO HAVE THE BIKE LOOKING GOOD FOR VEGAS...IM GONNA ADD SOME YELLOW PATTERNS TOMORROW...ILL POST SOME PICS


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> PICS OR ITS NOT TRUE


Vegas is really close bro! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its true g. I made the deal n seen the parts. There sick af


TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning 
Good Timers


----------



## lesstime

What a week it is ,,,,finsh one display last night do the other to night build bike tomorrow get tires oil tranny fluid load car pay phone get gas agh so much to do still have to make hard lines for both bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Vegas is really close bro! Lol



I might not go to Vegas -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> ITS GETTING THERE...NOTHING BIG...BEEN RESPONSIBLE FOR MYSELF IS HARD SO IM TRYING MY BEST TO HAVE THE BIKE LOOKING GOOD FOR VEGAS...IM GONNA ADD SOME YELLOW PATTERNS TOMORROW...ILL POST SOME PICS


That Wat up bro. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## lesstime

W ha t good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I might not go to Vegas -_-


Correction! U are!!! Goin!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

Am tired


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Correction! U are!!! Goin!!!!!


I haven't found a wheel chair


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Am tired


CAN SOMEONE MAKE SURE THIS GUY DONT GO TO SLEEP EARLY IN LAS VEGAS N DON'T BABY SIT HIS BEER LOL


----------



## Socal#13

Beer wat..wer all the partys at in vegas..hah


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I haven't found a wheel chair


Craigslist! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CAN SOMEONE MAKE SURE THIS GUY DONT GO TO SLEEP EARLY IN LAS VEGAS N DON'T BABY SIT HIS BEER LOL


Hahah thats why u gotta go! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hahah thats why u gotta go! Lol


I'm going to see what I can I do.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Beer wat..wer all the partys at in vegas..hah


It's Vegas -_- they are every where  gt throwing a party Saturday


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Well hope u go bro!


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's Vegas -_- they are every where  gt throwing a party Saturday


Sickk..just goodtimes..wer the samething to


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Socal#13 said:


> Sickk..just goodtimes..wer the samething to


I think its only for goodtimers!!????


----------



## Socal#13

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I think its only for goodtimers!!????


Sickk homie have fun..


----------



## lesstime

No partying for me


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> No partying for me



:no::barf::yes:


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> No partying for me


What why!


----------



## lesstime

No money


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm u!!!! Thomas!!


----------



## lesstime

I have 3 spots and 3 bands left get at me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I have 3 spots and 3 bands left get at me


Hit up chuuch and inland empire he needed 2 like 3 pages back


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To
The
Top!


----------



## David Cervantes

See u guys tomorrow.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any GOODTIMERS leaving early to Vegas have a safe drive and hope I can make it out there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lesstime said:


> What a week it is ,,,,finsh one display last night do the other to night build bike tomorrow get tires oil tranny fluid load car pay phone get gas agh so much to do still have to make hard lines for both bikes


Iknow how ya feel man, just fineshed last night and transported my 98% fineshed display to my homies so he can bring it to vegas, got seat cover fineshed, been driving all over for the last minut shit and tomarrow i look around town for plan b light's for display if my neon's dont arrive in time.


----------



## lesstime

So much still to do aghjhhh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> See u guys tomorrow.


Alrite cool!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> So much still to do aghjhhh


X29754948746


----------



## lesstime

Bike done with pin striping


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Bike done with pin striping


Nice
cant wait to see it!


----------



## lesstime

It ok will change after vegas


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> It ok will change after vegas


i might do the same! Lol


----------



## lesstime

More patterns leafing and muarls


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Does it look good??


----------



## lesstime

It will do


----------



## lesstime

Crunch days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm bacccccck  surgery went threw perfect I look like I have robbot so much metal. Only if I had time I would got that engraved n show up to Vegas with style lol


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm bacccccck  surgery went threw perfect I look like I have robbot so much metal. Only if I had time I would got that engraved n show up to Vegas with style lol





I'M GLAD EVERYTHING TURNED OUT GOOD HOPE U GET BETTER SOON.:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> I'M GLAD EVERYTHING TURNED OUT GOOD HOPE U GET BETTER SOON.:wave:


Thank you. Hope to see you guys in Vegas this weekn


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm bacccccck  surgery went threw perfect I look like I have robbot so much metal. Only if I had time I would got that engraved n show up to Vegas with style lol


Glad everything all good homie..still going to Vegas..??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Glad everything all good homie..still going to Vegas..??


Thank you brother. Tomorrow my mom takin me to go look at a wheel chair so hope I can make it.


----------



## lesstime

Glad you doing good bro how you get that chair


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank you brother. Tomorrow my mom takin me to go look at a wheel chair so hope I can make it.


 TTMFT!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank you brother. Tomorrow my mom takin me to go look at a wheel chair so hope I can make it.


Hell yea bro, get that wheel chair and GT it up for vegas!


----------



## lesstime

display number two done  going to try and get off work early to finsh bike building and get on the road GT up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> display number two done  going to try and get off work early to finsh bike building and get on the road GT up


Have a safe drive bro!


----------



## lesstime

All yall have a safe trip see you tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yup I ain't going so much freakin pain it's not even funny :,(


----------



## lesstime

Take some pills


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Take some pills


Na I'm straight I ain't going GT edition be there that all it matters


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hope all the GT have a safe drive to Vegas


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na I'm straight I ain't going GT edition be there that all it matters


Hope u feel better bro 
Gt up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hope u feel better bro
> Gt up!


Thanks you... Make sure u post some pics on here I want to see your bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker

I gotta wheel chair u can borrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> I gotta wheel chair u can borrow


To much pain homie. Not even funny I'm lucky to get a hour sleep. But good looking out. Have a safe road trip


----------



## 55800

Gt good luck n vegas have a safe trip gt up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Gt good luck n vegas have a safe trip gt up


Whats up GOODTIMER how u been


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> To much pain homie. Not even funny I'm lucky to get a hour sleep. But good looking out. Have a safe road trip


 DAM IT, NO GOOD


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up GOODTIMER how u been


GOOD GOOD bro just finally finished my sons stroller how u been brotha hows surgery


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> GOOD GOOD bro just finally finished my sons stroller how u been brotha hows surgery


That's cool I like the strollers I have one but I never got to finish it  Wat color did u go with. And it went good just in pain.


----------



## lesstime

I see vegas lights almost there


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning good timers! 
Will head to vegas later on  GT up!


----------



## lesstime

Ill be in room working on bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hows the weather bro???


----------



## lesstime

Partly cloudy but sun is out not to cold am in shorts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ooo ok well will see u later on today day bto or tonmorw at setup!?


----------



## lesstime

Tonight for sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pics pics


----------



## lesstime

Lol forgot cam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-_- use ur phone


----------



## lesstime

Batt died lol gangster just pulled up when we left to get food


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool cool


----------



## lesstime

lil wint let me post been trying all morning


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool I like the strollers I have one but I never got to finish it  Wat color did u go with. And it went good just in pain.


i ended up goin with kandy orange marbalized and had most of the parts painted silver flake im not as happy with it as i thought the painter screwed me on the paint been threw it on it but ima jus push my son all over in it tear it up then send it out n redo after a year


----------



## 55800




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lil wint let me post been trying all morning


Send it to my email


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> View attachment 553127
> 
> View attachment 553128
> 
> View attachment 553129


That looks nice I like it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> i ended up goin with kandy orange marbalized and had most of the parts painted silver flake im not as happy with it as i thought the painter screwed me on the paint been threw it on it but ima jus push my son all over in it tear it up then send it out n redo after a year


Damn that suck bro. But as long as ur boy happy that all it matters


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that suck bro. But as long as ur boy happy that all it matters


Ya i kno wat u mean seems like i always have problems with painters out here hard to find one to trust


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Ya i kno wat u mean seems like i always have problems with painters out here hard to find one to trust


Send them here in Cali bro. We got some good painters


----------



## lesstime

Aj ill sen a you pics can you post?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Boring at home -_-


----------



## lesstime

Can get a hold of homie with display  hope he driving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Can get a hold of homie with display  hope he driving


What u mean


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up
Gt


----------



## lesstime

Trying to park damn packed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pics of the bike -_-


----------



## lesstime

Not built yet at bar wit gt fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

On our way to vegas!  
See u all out there 
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Have a safe drive out there Ventura


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thanks p.j!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thanks p.j!


Member I live off the 5 fwy and 2fwy if u guys want to scoop me up lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Member I live off the 5 fwy and 2fwy if u guys want to scoop me up lol


Were on the 15 tho lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Were on the 15 tho lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning GOODTIMERS take pics of the line up


----------



## lesstime

30 deep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> 30 deep


Damn  did any other bike club match r number or more


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

Dont look like it but cant tell


----------



## lesstime

Hatter proof and us just left set up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thinkn about taking the plain over there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Post pics of ur bike and David trike


----------



## lesstime

Still have to take pics


----------



## lesstime

david is sick as fuck i love the way they came out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hurry up n take pics


----------



## lesstime

Going to the dinner got kicked out show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Going to the dinner got kicked out show


----------



## lesstime

Pics in am


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Will see you homies tomarrow for the show!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good luck to everybody tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

Still up


----------



## lesstime

Up and ready to get to show and clean bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clean mines really good extra armra on my tires lol jk


----------



## lesstime

There is none left it was all over mirrors


----------



## lesstime

Just watch judge judge all our outdoor bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

On my mirrors ?


----------



## lesstime

Yep tire spray on everything


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Oooo well... How the show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thomas placed 3rd 12 inch 
Robert Reyes placed 1st n og
Jose placed 3rd in peddle cars
I placed 3rd mild
p.j placed 3rd in semi
Angel placed 3r in full
David placed 1st in semi trike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Who angel ???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hes from yuma


----------



## David831

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thomas placed 3rd 12 inch
> Robert Reyes placed 1st n og
> Jose placed 3rd in peddle cars
> I placed 3rd mild
> p.j placed 3rd in semi
> Angel placed 3r in full
> David placed 1st in semi trike


 any piics of 3rd place 12"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats to GOODTIMES bike club for taking home most members and taking home trophys. I thank everybody that came to Los Vegas and rep to the fullest. 2012 been amazing year all the chapter been improving and growing more chapters every year and pushing to the fullest adding to the bikes and building bad ass bikes. Thank you GOODTIMES and there family's that we're invovle and help GOODTIMES to get us where we are at today. Each chapter did great job repn in different states and different city's this year. Again congrats to all the GOODTIMES brothers and sisters that put in work for 2012.*

GOODTIMES 4 life*

Paul jr*


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats to GOODTIMES bike club for taking home most members and taking home trophys. I thank everybody that came to Los Vegas and rep to the fullest. 2012 been amazing year all the chapter been improving and growing more chapters every year and pushing to the fullest adding to the bikes and building bad ass bikes. Thank you GOODTIMES and there family's that we're invovle and help GOODTIMES to get us where we are at today. Each chapter did great job repn in different states and different city's this year. Again congrats to all the GOODTIMES brothers and sisters that put in work for 2012.*
> 
> GOODTIMES 4 life*
> 
> Paul jr*


GT up!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Tired af!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats to GOODTIMES bike club for taking home most members and taking home trophys. I thank everybody that came to Los Vegas and rep to the fullest. 2012 been amazing year all the chapter been improving and growing more chapters every year and pushing to the fullest adding to the bikes and building bad ass bikes. Thank you GOODTIMES and there family's that we're invovle and help GOODTIMES to get us where we are at today. Each chapter did great job repn in different states and different city's this year. Again congrats to all the GOODTIMES brothers and sisters that put in work for 2012.*
> 
> GOODTIMES 4 life*
> 
> Paul jr*






:thumbsup::thumbsup: IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND WITH ALL MY GT FAMILY. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME OUT .


----------



## lesstime

Congrats fam good job everyone of you thanks gangster for bringing GT-E out to Vegas thanks David for taking it back Robert from vegas coming up to the room to help with displays for lastwish and the lil tiger big thanks to my wife for dealing with me when all stressed out building bikes ALL day sat and early sun before show we will be there next year GT up 2012 bike club of year David trike looks bad with new fenders Juan bike looks sick with all your up grades along with the tiger bike Jose pedal car is clean ass f®82, socal looking sick also ,,,,,,,,2012 GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB OF YEAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Congrats fam good job everyone of you thanks gangster for bringing GT-E out to Vegas thanks David for taking it back Robert from vegas coming up to the room to help with displays for lastwish and the lil tiger big thanks to my wife for dealing with me when all stressed out building bikes ALL day sat and early sun before show we will be there next year GT up 2012 bike club of year David trike looks bad with new fenders Juan bike looks sick with all your up grades along with the tiger bike Jose pedal car is clean ass f®82, socal looking sick also ,,,,,,,,2012 GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB OF YEAR


X2


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Trike of the year! 
3rd place!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Let's stay pushing GOODTIMERS next year 2013 let's hit the tours stronger.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOOD JOB GT, KEEP IT UP
Latins finest ie bc passin threw


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let's stay pushing GOODTIMERS next year 2013 let's hit the tours stronger.


Yep for sure parts are getting boxed up this weekend new build starred in nov


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I want to thank all the people that help me out with my bike. SoCal for taking my bike and SoCacl and Idaho and Vegas for setting up my bike and also want to thank Ventura for taking my bike home and taking care of it to I get back in foot  thank you a lot GOODTIMES brother and sisters


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sorry if I miss anybody


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD JOB GT, KEEP IT UP
> Latins finest ie bc passin threw


Thanks brother


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Trike of the year!
> 3rd place!


 love the way it came out bro


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let's stay pushing GOODTIMERS next year 2013 let's hit the tours stronger.


COLORADO b.c. will be there next year with full line up


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> love the way it came out bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

FIRST OF ALL I HOPE THAT EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE BIKES. I WANT TO THAT EVERYONE FOR GIVING ME THE HONOR ON BRINGING HOME THE PLAQUE IT MEANS ALOT. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> FIRST OF ALL I HOPE THAT EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME OUT WITH THE BIKES. I WANT TO THAT EVERYONE FOR GIVING ME THE HONOR ON BRINGING HOME THE PLAQUE IT MEANS ALOT. [/
> COLOR]:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Well deserved mr president!
:thumbsup: !!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> COLORADO b.c. will be there next year with full line up


That Wat up brother be nice to meet all the gt Colorado


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up GOODTIMERS who ready for 2013.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That Wat up brother be nice to meet all the gt Colorado


X2


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up GOODTIMERS who ready for 2013.


lets do it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lets do it


Will have some changes for 2013!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hell yea we going to make some more noises for 2013. GT edition coming out stronger and with more gt chapters hitting the tour harder we unstoppable next year. Can't stop the mighty GT


----------



## lesstime

along with Lastwish, T4 pixie, something new , and the lil tiger


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

More pics


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I MIGHT DO ONE MORE ROAD TRIP TEXAS NEXT MONTH. GOT TO SEE IF IM WALKING BY THEN. GONNA ROLL WITH TOP DOGGS


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice pics


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

thats all i got of the GT line up GT4LIFE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nice piks bro!


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I MIGHT DO ONE MORE ROAD TRIP TEXAS NEXT MONTH. GOT TO SEE IF IM WALKING BY THEN. GONNA ROLL WITH TOP DOGGS


ANY INFO LET ME KNOW MY WIFE AND I WOULD WANT TO GO


----------



## lesstime

found a few more


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime

fenders look great glad i got a chance to build them for you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> ANY INFO LET ME KNOW MY WIFE AND I WOULD WANT TO GO


Hit up oneofkind he the one planning all this  and has more info lets do this David


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That Wat up brother be nice to meet all the gt Colorado


Right on bro we will b there 10 plus deep for sure


----------



## David Cervantes

Good morning Ventura checking in. readg to go to work.:h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> Good morning Ventura checking in. readg to go to work.:h5:


Waddup mr president
Have a greay day at work :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

At work wanting to sleep


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> At work wanting to sleep


I feel u!""


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT


----------



## lesstime

Bout to get some free frys


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup fam just got car unloaded taking bikes aparts and sending them away from here dont want to see them for 3 months


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sup fam just got car unloaded taking bikes aparts and sending them away from here dont want to see them for 3 months


What! Why!


----------



## lesstime

2013


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fills good that we took the bike club of the year at Lrm.... Who ready to do it again GOODTIMERS. Let's come harder for 2013 and bring more and upgrad the bikes  let get some motivation going for next year plans. Let's set some goals and have everybody bikes out there. Please fill free to talk and open up that you think will help each chapter to get there bikes out there next year. Dont be afraid to write ur ideals can be great to other members  GT UP GOODTIMES love all my GT brothers and sisters  

Got any ideals lets keep it on the GT private fb topic


----------



## lesstime

Hell yeah member gt get plug with my cutter


----------



## lesstime

Back on a cracker diet


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Hell yeah member gt get plug with my cutter


Ill txt u about a quick? ?? Lol


----------



## lesstime

Responded GT up


----------



## lesstime

for sale


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 556652
> for sale


What!?????


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave::wave:WUZ UP FAMILY


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:WUZ UP FAMILY


Hello Mr David Cervantes 
:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> What!?????


just got a bill in the mail


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> just got a bill in the mail


Damm bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning Good Timers 
GT UP!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

lesstime said:


> View attachment 556652
> for sale


HOW MUCH?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I MIGHT DO ONE MORE ROAD TRIP TEXAS NEXT MONTH. GOT TO SEE IF IM WALKING BY THEN. GONNA ROLL WITH TOP DOGGS


WOW BRO, HOPE 
U GET WELL TO GO REPRESENT!


----------



## lesstime

Make a real offer piston pump to front 4 ton springs 12" rear cylds 8 batts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Plain paint job? Or has striping, graphixs ect


----------



## lesstime

baby blue with dark blue trim need new paint to be show able in side ok needs back glass runs real good drove it last night


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To
The
Top


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


>


NICE PIC...LOL


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


> NICE PIC...LOL




:thumbsup:my wife wants this pic


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:my wife wants this pic


PM WHAT SIZE...


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats to GOODTIMES bike club for taking home most members and taking home trophys. I thank everybody that came to Los Vegas and rep to the fullest. 2012 been amazing year all the chapter been improving and growing more chapters every year and pushing to the fullest adding to the bikes and building bad ass bikes. Thank you GOODTIMES and there family's that we're invovle and help GOODTIMES to get us where we are at today. Each chapter did great job repn in different states and different city's this year. Again congrats to all the GOODTIMES brothers and sisters that put in work for 2012.*
> 
> GOODTIMES 4 life*
> 
> Paul jr*


FEELS GOOD TO BE PART OF HISTORY IN GOODTIMES...WEVE BEEN PUSHING AAND FINALLY MET OUR GOAL...AND IT DIESNT STOP HERE...THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING...I WANT TO THANK EVERY SINGLKE ONE OF YOU THAT MADE IT TO THE SHOW...REPPING HARD GOT US AT THIS POINT!....I HOPE OUR FOUNDER IS ENJOYING THIS VERY WELL DESERVED PRIZE CUZ HE DESERVES IT THANKS TO HIM FOR GIVING US THE OPORTUNITY TO BE PART OF A BIG FAMILY...MUCH PROPS MY GT RIDERS...LETS GET READY FOR 2013...THROUGH UPS AND DOWNS LETS STAY ON TRACK AND BRING THE BEST TO WHERE IT BELONGS...GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> FEELS GOOD TO BE PART OF HISTORY IN GOODTIMES...WEVE BEEN PUSHING AAND FINALLY MET OUR GOAL...AND IT DIESNT STOP HERE...THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING...I WANT TO THANK EVERY SINGLKE ONE OF YOU THAT MADE IT TO THE SHOW...REPPING HARD GOT US AT THIS POINT!....I HOPE OUR FOUNDER IS ENJOYING THIS VERY WELL DESERVED PRIZE CUZ HE DESERVES IT THANKS TO HIM FOR GIVING US THE OPORTUNITY TO BE PART OF A BIG FAMILY...MUCH PROPS MY GT RIDERS...LETS GET READY FOR 2013...THROUGH UPS AND DOWNS LETS STAY ON TRACK AND BRING THE BEST TO WHERE IT BELONGS...GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY!!!


2013 our year again  I'm coming harder with gt edition for 2013


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2013 our year again  I'm coming harder with gt edition for 2013


IM STILL UNCONVINCED WHICH BIKE I SHOULD KEEP....TRIKE OR BIKE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Make the blue bike into a trike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Can someone help me get my score card please


----------



## lesstime

Working on it can do any thing for one more week


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To
The
Top


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


Damn I like this pic.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Working on it can do any thing for one more week


Who you talking to


----------



## lesstime

you i called on friday and she was on vac. till this week coming up i have all the info on your card so when i get mine ill get yours


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning 
GOOD TIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


>


that is a nice pic


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning
> GOOD TIMERS!


morning bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you i called on friday and she was on vac. till this week coming up i have all the info on your card so when i get mine ill get yours


Alright good looking out let me know


----------



## lesstime

i will


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:my wife wants this pic


you getting me a copy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning
> GOOD TIMERS!


Wat crackn


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11

TTT for GoodTimes!


----------



## lesstime

where ya at GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat crackn


Not much bro...hope 2morrows weather is nice ao the show in santa barbara can be good 
Wats sup with u??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT for GoodTimes!


Thanks for the bump!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> where ya at GT


Were every were bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

trying to rest a bit need to get to work on LW and some others 


i need help with a name for a green bike


----------



## lesstime

kinda thinking mini green with envy and make it a 3 wheeler and have daivd make the box


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looking good Thomas!


----------



## lesstime

got it off AJ from CO  ,,, just woke up dont think that was a good idea sleeping the day away lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> got it off AJ from CO  ,,, just woke up dont think that was a good idea sleeping the day away lol


Y.o.l.o


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT for GoodTimes!


Thank for the bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much bro...hope 2morrows weather is nice ao the show in santa barbara can be good
> Wats sup with u??


Who throwing that show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where ya at GT


Kickin it with family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 557559
> View attachment 557560
> kinda thinking mini green with envy and make it a 3 wheeler and have daivd make the box


U are a baller -_- pay my ticket


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Y.o.l.o


lol 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U are a baller -_- pay my ticket


cant i got a court bill i need to pay asap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol
> 
> cant i got a court bill i need to pay asap


Damn everybody has court


----------



## lesstime

it aint easy being a gangster lol j/k hahahaha whats good brah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> it aint easy being a gangster lol j/k hahahaha whats good brah


Nothing just chilling look at my leg. Lol and you


----------



## David Cervantes

:nono::nono::nono:LOL


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who throwing that show


Brown sensation


----------



## Juan GT Reyes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good luck out there win me a trophy


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good luck out there win me a trophy


ven taking gte???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good luck out there win me a trophy


Thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ven taking gte???


Idk  maybe idk I won't know to I see pictures lol I'm just the owner


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waxed and ready for tommorow  
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk  maybe idk I won't know to I see pictures lol I'm just the owner


GT-e on tour



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waxed and ready for tommorow
> GT up!


looking good where the new fork?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Here a bike my dad build for Richard Torres. This guy was basically my step brother for while cause my dad adopted him when he was 11 or 12 I was maybe like 3 or 4. Well my dad built this bike for this guy along time ago and gave it to Richard Torres. When he finally went back with his mom years later the bike got stolen from his mom house  2 years later they seem the bike at the show and they called the cops. When the cops showed up they mess the bike up with a hammer at the show  crazy huh


----------



## lesstime

haters


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> GT-e on tour
> 
> looking good where the new fork?


There still in process
Ima hit him up to see were they at??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> GT-e on tour
> 
> looking good where the new fork?


Next stop is idaho lol


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> There still in process
> Ima hit him up to see were they at??


oh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm thats a nice bike :thumbsup:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Here a bike my dad build for Richard Torres. This guy was basically my step brother for while cause my dad adopted him when he was 11 or 12 I was maybe like 3 or 4. Well my dad built this bike for this guy along time ago and gave it to Richard Torres. When he finally went back with his mom years later the bike got stolen from his mom house  2 years later they seem the bike at the show and they called the cops. When the cops showed up they mess the bike up with a hammer at the show  crazy huh


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next stop is idaho lol


lets do it


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> oh


Cant wait till they get here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lets do it


Lol i would be down but there not lot of shows out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea that bike was nice  I like it a lot I always wanted to paint a bike that same color purple


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea that bike was nice  I like it a lot I always wanted to paint a bike that same color purple


that would look nice...an old school paint job with new school custom parts  would look sick!


----------



## lesstime

dont be scared to get new mods when it here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> that would look nice...an old school paint job with new school custom parts  would look sick!


One of these years. Maybe for my daughter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> dont be scared to get new mods when it here


Na I'm
Not scared just no money to I get back on track again


----------



## lesstime

yeah i know same here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Do Wat plans for the green 12


----------



## lesstime

all twisted parts need to come up with name so the pinstripper can do the name on front of it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> all twisted parts need to come up with name so the pinstripper can do the name on front of it


El greengo lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> El greengo lol


lmao hahahaaa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Spell it wrong mean ******


----------



## lesstime

hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yup


----------



## lesstime

i got 2 12' for sell you can builld one for the baby?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i got 2 12' for sell you can builld one for the baby?


Pics


----------



## lesstime

in the classafied


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> in the classafied


That blue one is a 12 ???


----------



## lesstime

yeah it has metal welded where the tank is need to be bondoed and painted


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How much


----------



## lesstime

message me on phone or fb


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning 
GOOD TIMERS
on our way to meet up with david and were gone!
GT UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning
> GOOD TIMERS
> on our way to meet up with david and were gone!
> GT UP!


That's whats up.... Post some pics GOODTIMER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

And good luck to everybody


----------



## lesstime

have fun


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ventura prospecter  
GT up


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ventura prospecter
> GT up


that sick


----------



## Juan GT Reyes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Ventura prospecter
> GT up


I want it  that shit is tight


----------



## Juan GT Reyes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thang that clean I like it


----------



## lesstime

thats bad ass clean every way you look at it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea.. What u up to


----------



## lesstime

me?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea


----------



## lesstime

chilling drawing new parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker

CONGRATS TO *GOOD TIMES YUMA CHAPTER *FOR THERE WINNINGS YESTERDAY AT *LA GENTE SUPERSHOW *IN *IMPERIAL VALLEY,CA!! TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Fills good that we took the bike club of the year at Lrm.... Who ready to do it again GOODTIMERS. Let's come harder for 2013 and bring more and upgrad the bikes  let get some motivation going for next year plans. Let's set some goals and have everybody bikes out there. Please fill free to talk and open up that you think will help each chapter to get there bikes out there next year. Dont be afraid to write ur ideals can be great to other members  GT UP GOODTIMES love all my GT brothers and sisters
> 
> Got any ideals lets keep it on the GT private fb topic


WHAT UP PJ QUICK QUESTION I KEEP SEEING BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR I M NOT UNDERSTANDING THIS WHEN THEY ANNOUNCED AT THE SHOW TGAT YOY GUYS TOOK MOST MEMBERS THEY DID NOT SAY CLUB OF THE YEAR JUST MOST MEMBERS AT THE SUPER SHOW..DOBT GET NE WRING THAT IS A HUGE ACOMPLISHMENT JUST ASKING HOW DOES THAT MAKE A CLUB IF THE YEAR.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP PJ QUICK QUESTION I KEEP SEEING BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR I M NOT UNDERSTANDING THIS WHEN THEY ANNOUNCED AT THE SHOW TGAT YOY GUYS TOOK MOST MEMBERS THEY DID NOT SAY CLUB OF THE YEAR JUST MOST MEMBERS AT THE SUPER SHOW..DOBT GET NE WRING THAT IS A HUGE ACOMPLISHMENT JUST ASKING HOW DOES THAT MAKE A CLUB IF THE YEAR.


Idk bro I was at my house recovering. That what I herd from some member gt of the the year so that what I thought. That what I kinda thought it was To. I guess we took it wrong idk.


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP PJ QUICK QUESTION I KEEP SEEING BIKE CLUB OF THE YEAR I M NOT UNDERSTANDING THIS WHEN THEY ANNOUNCED AT THE SHOW TGAT YOY GUYS TOOK MOST MEMBERS THEY DID NOT SAY CLUB OF THE YEAR JUST MOST MEMBERS AT THE SUPER SHOW..DOBT GET NE WRING THAT IS A HUGE ACOMPLISHMENT JUST ASKING HOW DOES THAT MAKE A CLUB IF THE YEAR.





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk bro I was at my house recovering. That what I herd from some member gt of the the year so that what I thought. That what I kinda thought it was To. I guess we took it wrong idk.


when i call for score sheet ill ask and see what they say and have them email me the responce same with the car club didnt hear club of year only most members so am sure when we all heard we took most members we took it at club of year just like anyone would maybe am wrong hell idk chit lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when i call for score sheet ill ask and see what they say and have them email me the responce same with the car club didnt hear club of year only most members so am sure when we all heard we took most members we took it at club of year just like anyone would maybe am wrong hell idk chit lol


Cool cool let us know the update


----------



## lesstime

will do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> will do


What u up to foo u still drawing flowers lol jk


----------



## lesstime

yep with spikes on them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yep with spikes on them


That's cool bro I'm
Just bored here thinkn Wat to do with GT bike


----------



## lesstime

put it in the closet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> put it in the closet


Lol that to. I want to add more


----------



## lesstime

build another


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

na GT edition ain't retiring yet still can go more rounds at the shows


----------



## lesstime

:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## lesstime

where every1


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where every1


Repn gt


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup good timers
davids won 1st and 2nd in trike i won 2nd mild my sister 3rd mild and the new member 1st in peddal car


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup good timers
> davids won 1st and 2nd in trike i won 2nd mild my sister 3rd mild and the new member 1st in peddal car


right on fam post pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

gt up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> right on fam post pics


Didnt take picks bro...really tired! :/


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats GOODTIMERS


Thankd bro


----------



## lesstime

lol back to back bro good job all yall


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Next stop fresno  GT up!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lol back to back bro good job all yall


Thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Next stop fresno  GT up!


When's fresno


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Next stop fresno  GT up!


oh chit world tour


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When's fresno


This Saturday  were like 80% or 90% shure that we rollin


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> oh chit world tour


GT always on the move bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT MORNING BUMP


----------



## oneofakind

Juan GT Reyes said:


> This Saturday  were like 80% or 90% shure that we rollin


ITS GUNNA BE A GOOD SHOW...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT MORNING BUMP


Waddup bro??
How is ur knee feeling now?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

oneofakind said:


> ITS GUNNA BE A GOOD SHOW...


:thumbsup:
Do u have the flyer or any info about it?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

oneofakind said:


> ITS GUNNA BE A GOOD SHOW...


:thumbsup:
Do u have the flyer or any info about it?


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING FAMILY HOPE EVERY ONE HAS A GOOD WEEK:h5::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

Whats good fam we gettin rain on out here


----------



## oneofakind

Juan GT Reyes said:


> :thumbsup:
> Do u have the flyer or any info about it?


David has the info


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

oneofakind said:


> David has the info


Oo alrite


----------



## lesstime

Gt movin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up David Juan and Thomas


----------



## lesstime

Got done cooking homemade goolash


----------



## 55800

Thomas you gunna go wit el greeno on the 12" if so ill drop it off tomarrow


----------



## lesstime

i guess but how much and spell it right lol


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> i guess but how much and spell it right lol


He said $20.. And it the stupid spell check lol


----------



## lesstime

ok cool go for it wish you chould get anothe fender


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

whats good bro


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> ok cool go for it wish you chould get anothe fender


Me too wish i could help ya out ther unless u get sum show chrome fenders u like n i can have the guy pinstrip those


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> Me too wish i could help ya out ther unless u get sum show chrome fenders u like n i can have the guy pinstrip those


naw i want painted ones


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Sup E	ans fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> :wave:


Wat u brother how r u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup E	ans fam


Go to sleep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


Wat up David


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning :thumbsup:


Damn u up to 0_o I thought people be sleep at this time lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn u up to 0_o I thought people be sleep at this time lol


Na bro im an early bird! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Na bro im an early bird! Lol



Me to I been up since 2am -_-.


----------



## lesstime

Lies lol i have to make money have to be at work at 5-6-7 depends on hours that week


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me to I been up since 2am -_-.


Why is that bro :/ and i had to get up early for school


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Lies lol i have to make money have to be at work at 5-6-7 depends on hours that week


I gotta get me a job....moneys tight rite now :/


----------



## lesstime

Hella yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lies lol i have to make money have to be at work at 5-6-7 depends on hours that week


That what's up make my money I need redo gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Why is that bro :/ and i had to get up early for school


I been sick with high fever and knee pain -_- that what up go to school and collect them good grades.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Man what happen to all the gt in here -_- they rather be on fb liking people picture


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I been sick with high fever and knee pain -_- that what up go to school and collect them good grades.


Hell yeah bro! Im trying tjis year! Lol and hows the knee


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Hella yeah


:/ im not seeing fresno :'(


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Man what happen to all the gt in here -_- they rather be on fb liking people picture


Yolo!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> :/ im not seeing fresno :'(


Just sneak u and ur bike in David trailer. And surprise him when he opens it lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yolo!


I know it's stupid question wat does YOLO mean -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Hell yeah bro! Im trying tjis year! Lol and hows the knee


It's getting better. When it cold it hurt a lil. I'm trying to walk again but it hard i feel like a lil baby


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol


----------



## lesstime

Whats good


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know it's stupid question wat does YOLO mean -_-


You only live once


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> You only live once


Oooooooo i see I see


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> TTT


What's crackn playa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Whats good


What's good dr said I'm good to go I can start walking now  just got to try feel like a baby taking steps


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's crackn playa


Not much homie juts trying this new phone n resting at work!lol hows ur leg?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Not much homie juts trying this new phone n resting at work!lol hows ur leg?


Man I hate phones that why I don't own one rather just wait to go home n make phone call lol and doing good I can start moving it now


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Oooooooo i see I see


That word is stuck on my head and david had told me to name my bike that hahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Oooooooo i see I see


That word is stuck on my head and david had told me to name my bike that hahaha


----------



## lesstime

Lol what good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Lol what good


Nit much bro just chillen playing some fifa lol n u??


----------



## lesstime

Tool shopin then to house to pay for some parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> That word is stuck on my head and david had told me to name my bike that hahaha



U havent found a name for ur bike ??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Whats up GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Tool shopin then to house to pay for some parts


Wait ur gonna buy me tools  im excited  lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U havent found a name for ur bike ??


Its kinda hard??


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Any suggestions???


----------



## lesstime

am beat need some sleep 



for sale if some one is looking


----------



## R0L0

lesstime said:


> am beat need some sleep
> 
> 
> 
> for sale if some one is looking


give you a 1.50 shipped


----------



## lesstime

come on now lol i got the email sick with it ill show homie


----------



## R0L0

lesstime said:


> come on now lol i got the email sick with it ill show homie


right on bro.... 


ok ok 2.50 shipped lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

lol you nuts bro lol when you taking a vac and coming up to chill


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> Me too wish i could help ya out ther unless u get sum show chrome fenders u like n i can have the guy pinstrip those


paypal info needed bro


----------



## lesstime

getting started tomorrow on a few things  GT UP hard core  GT


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> paypal info needed bro


[email protected]


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> View attachment 559548


This the theme for 12"?


----------



## 55800

Wheels on pedal car got messed up over the weekend if it aint one thing its another..how everyone doin


----------



## lesstime

Keep pushing bro and nope on the 12"


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To
The
Top


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup Good Timers! 
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

working like crazy new mex i think going to be coming out with new bike


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> [email protected]


sent bro  thanks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> working like crazy new mex i think going to be coming out with new bike


Damm lol GT growing and growing 
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

thats right with bad ass chit


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GOODTIMERS. We stay growing  we getting bigger and bigger we are definition of world wide and state to state I don't mean just chapters in state to state. We hit them roads and put in hours and drive to STATE TO STATE. Best thing about GOODTIMES we don't buy build bikes. We build are bikes. And when we hit these shows we hit them strong and show quality. Not just bring bikes to get high numbers we make sure they r up to GT standard. Good job to all my GT brother and sisters for putting in work and building bad ass bikes. Specially want to thanks our family/wife's/kids that are there for us and helping us to get us at where we r at today. Thank you. We just growing and getting all the family invovle now and getting a lot of GT children wanting to build bikes now. 

GT UP GT 4 LIFE


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GOODTIMERS. We stay growing  we getting bigger and bigger we are definition of world wide and state to state I don't mean just chapters in state to state. We hit them roads and put in hours and drive to STATE TO STATE. Best thing about GOODTIMES we don't buy build bikes. We build are bikes. And when we hit these shows we hit them strong and show quality. Not just bring bikes to get high numbers we make sure they r up to GT standard. Good job to all my GT brother and sisters for putting in work and building bad ass bikes. Specially want to thanks our family/wife's/kids that are there for us and helping us to get us at where we r at today. Thank you. We just growing and getting all the family invovle now and getting a lot of GT children wanting to build bikes now.
> 
> GT UP GT 4 LIFE


X208 bro built not bought everyone doing a good job keep it up if anyone needs anything let us know we here to help or find the right person to help ,,,,


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> Wheels on pedal car got messed up over the weekend if it aint one thing its another..how everyone doin


 nice talking to yeah bro for what a hour lol keep pushing and get your bois doing the same so yall can do that 2013


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> nice talking to yeah bro for what a hour lol keep pushing and get your bois doing the same so yall can do that 2013


Definitly bro we are steepin up our game for 2013 we definitly holdin it down here in CO for the mighty GT we will be seeing you guys in vegas for sure showin tuff to take b.c. Of year again....might see some of you guys in masa or new mex


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah


----------



## lesstime

talk yall homies in the moring


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Definitly bro we are steepin up our game for 2013 we definitly holdin it down here in CO for the mighty GT we will be seeing you guys in vegas for sure showin tuff to take b.c. Of year again....might see some of you guys in masa or new mex


Hopefully gt edition be up and ready for those shows I'm knocking it down and giving it a better look.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good Times full of FULLTIMERS no PARTIMERS! GT FOE LIFE!!! 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GOODTIMERS. We stay growing  we getting bigger and bigger we are definition of world wide and state to state I don't mean just chapters in state to state. We hit them roads and put in hours and drive to STATE TO STATE. Best thing about GOODTIMES we don't buy build bikes. We build are bikes. And when we hit these shows we hit them strong and show quality. Not just bring bikes to get high numbers we make sure they r up to GT standard. Good job to all my GT brother and sisters for putting in work and building bad ass bikes. Specially want to thanks our family/wife's/kids that are there for us and helping us to get us at where we r at today. Thank you. We just growing and getting all the family invovle now and getting a lot of GT children wanting to build bikes now.
> 
> GT UP GT 4 LIFE


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT familia!


----------



## lesstime

What it do foggy like crazy


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Its cold over here!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning gt


----------



## lesstime

Lol days almost over


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump!


----------



## lesstime

Just got off work overtime on way home and to bed for more overtime tomorrow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damn thomas makeing that flow!!! Lol


----------



## David Cervantes

Thank you for letting me know that you are with Goodtimes Bike Club. That award too comes with the same distinction and congratulations! Currently, we don’t have a Bike Club of the Year, but it can be addressed at theLowrider Magazine Rules Committee meeting to be scheduled soon. I have copied Head Judge Danny Ochoa on this email and it will brought up as a request from you. Again, thank you and your club in partaking at this year’s Vegas Super Show. This honor comes with a record breaking year of number of Bike exhibitors at the show.

Thank you
Richard Ochoa


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Off to work hope to get off at a better time got things to do


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!


David Cervantes said:


> Thank you for letting me know that you are with Goodtimes Bike Club. That award too comes with the same distinction and congratulations! Currently, we don’t have a Bike Club of the Year, but it can be addressed at theLowrider Magazine Rules Committee meeting to be scheduled soon. I have copied Head Judge Danny Ochoa on this email and it will brought up as a request from you. Again, thank you and your club in partaking at this year’s Vegas Super Show. This honor comes with a record breaking year of number of Bike exhibitors at the show.
> 
> Thank you
> Richard Ochoa


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> Thank you for letting me know that you are with Goodtimes Bike Club. That award too comes with the same distinction and congratulations! Currently, we don’t have a Bike Club of the Year, but it can be addressed at theLowrider Magazine Rules Committee meeting to be scheduled soon. I have copied Head Judge Danny Ochoa on this email and it will brought up as a request from you. Again, thank you and your club in partaking at this year’s Vegas Super Show. This honor comes with a record breaking year of number of Bike exhibitors at the show.
> 
> Thank you
> Richard Ochoa


Thank you for the info  its all good we brake the record next year with more bikes


----------



## lesstime

Lunch time blues


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS, TUCSON CHECKIN IN...:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup off work time to get started on builds make a few calls and get on the move GT up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS, TUCSON CHECKIN IN...:wave:


Waddup TucsonMC86


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sup off work time to get started on builds make a few calls and get on the move GT up


GT up!


----------



## lesstime

sup bro eveyone i called is workin  nother hour or so


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sup bro eveyone i called is workin  nother hour or so


Is it to build bikes or what! Lol


----------



## lesstime

yeah parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Uuuuuu lol


----------



## lesstime

huh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nevermind! Lol so waddup anything new sincebwe talked in vegas??


----------



## lesstime

fb for info main


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

going to be incredable


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Anypics of how its gonna look??


----------



## lesstime

not yet


----------



## David Cervantes

FUCK I LUCK GOOD :worship:


----------



## lesstime

lmao fucking david


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol Crazy David...


Wat up GT


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup bro


Chilling with my lil girl n u


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup TucsonMC86


NOTHIN MUCH JUST CHILLIN, TRYIN TO START ANOTHER BIKE... WHATS UP WITH YOU BRO AND THE GOODTIMERS OVER THERE???


----------



## lesstime

bump not feeling well


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## lesstime

goodnight fam


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11

BTTT FOR GOODTIMES!! :yes:


----------



## lesstime

Moring fam head is killing me  hows the weekend for ya


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup Thomas  and my saturday was GREAT!!! 
What about urs???


----------



## lesstime

In bed all day


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> BTTT FOR GOODTIMES!! :yes:


Thanks for the bump! Bro :h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> In bed all day


What?? Wats wrong?


----------



## lesstime

Not feeling good


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT UP!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Not feeling good


Hope u feel better bro!!!!


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro,


i had to get up and clean dads garage so he can park in there snow is coming  but was able to make a bench to take bikes apart and rebuild so thats a plus


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> thanks bro,
> 
> 
> i had to get up and clean dads garage so he can park in there snow is coming  but was able to make a bench to take bikes apart and rebuild so thats a plus


Anytime bro


----------



## lesstime

what you up too


----------



## lesstime

on the chop block


----------



## lesstime

on the block


----------



## lesstime

few things for this coming


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thanks for the bump! Bro :h5:


Anytime bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what you up too


Gonna play soccer in a bit...bored out of my mind....wats up with u??


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Gonna play soccer in a bit...bored out of my mind....wats up with u??


just seeing what i can do to make 3 above look better


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> just seeing what i can do to make 3 above look better


What size is the green frame? ? U should make it a trike and add custom parts to it??? With siccors lift???


----------



## lesstime

it a 12inch
draw me a few ideas my mind is on last wish and trike but i need to build this to bring to vegas


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> it a 12inch
> draw me a few ideas my mind is on last wish and trike but i need to build this to bring to vegas


Alrite bro will do


----------



## lesstime

right on this will be a GT build


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> right on this will be a GT build


:h5: will draw something up today


----------



## lesstime

phone dead in few hours


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> phone dead in few hours


fosho ill draw it up later on 2day tho


----------



## lesstime

home charging phone bout to see what i can do for trike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

whats good bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TTT!!! WHAT'S UP FAMILIA???


----------



## lesstime

just got done eatting whats good with you


----------



## TucsonMC86

THATS WHATS UP, SAME HERE BRO...


----------



## lesstime

right on i just post a pic on fb let me know what yalll think


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT how everybody


----------



## lesstime

GREAT and you strainger


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

where that drawing man


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> where that drawing man


2morrow or wednesday cause today my 49ers played and tommorow miami heat plays but ill draw it bro! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Morning bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up
GT


----------



## lesstime

Lunch time


----------



## Wiick3d951

David Cervantes said:


>


Sick!!! Lol.


----------



## lesstime

Back yo work


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT UP!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

GT up on the move


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT bump!


----------



## lesstime

what it do fam


----------



## lesstime

i need a garage AAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH going insane with all these ideas


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

hey how have you guys been?


lesstime said:


> what it do fam


----------



## lesstime

doing good just trying to get these ideas on some paper but we good and how bout yall


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP DAVID???:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wats up Tucson,Ventura,Idaho....


----------



## lesstime

Sup at work already


----------



## lesstime

Where ya at GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

Lunch


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

at home resting :h5: lol


----------



## lesstime

Wtf you sould be at school


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Wtf you sould be at school


Gonna go to the clinic


----------



## lesstime

You prego


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wats up Tucson,Ventura,Idaho....


WHATS UP BROTHER???:wave:



lesstime said:


> Where ya at GT


AT HOME CHILLIN FOR NOW WAITIN FOR THE PARTYS OR SOMETHIN... AND YOU???



lesstime said:


> You prego


HAHA X2??? JK...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> You prego


No it was the physical test! 
Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTMFT!


----------



## lesstime

just got home need to find some metal right fast to cut some parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I like 2 hear that thomas!


----------



## lesstime

Me too lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Free candy sure


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Halloween bump! 
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

People need to hand out drpeppers


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> People need to hand out drpeppers


YEAH I AGREE...


----------



## lesstime

At work again


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahahahaha make it diet drpepper  lol jk 
Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

You nuts juan


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> You nuts juan


YEAH YOU ARE, JK BRO... 
NONE LIKE A GOOD OLE DR. PEPPER...


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHERE ALL OUR GOODTIMERS AT???:dunno:
GT UP!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Just got off work looked at house now off to cut parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> You nuts juan


Y.O.L.O! HAHAHA


----------



## lesstime

Lmao


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> YEAH YOU ARE, JK BRO...
> NONE LIKE A GOOD OLE DR. PEPPER...
> 
> 
> View attachment 563656


Like i told thomas Y.O.L.O haha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Lmao


Why would u laugh ur of as of???  lol


----------



## lesstime

Yolo


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Like i told thomas Y.O.L.O haha


HAHA TRUE...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> HAHA TRUE...


Lol so waddup bro??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Yolo


Hahahaha so thats my bikes name! Lol
YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE!


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol so waddup bro??


JUST CLEANIN UP MY BIKE FOR THE MAJESTICS PICNIC THIS SATURDAY,,, WHATS HAPPENIN ON YOUR SIDE OF TOWN???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> JUST CLEANIN UP MY BIKE FOR THE MAJESTICS PICNIC THIS SATURDAY,,, WHATS HAPPENIN ON YOUR SIDE OF TOWN???[/QUOTEthere a show on sunday but damm i wushed money grew on trees! Lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

[/QUOTEthere a show on sunday but damm i wushed money grew on trees! Lol[/QUOTE]
HAHA DONT WE ALL WISH THAT!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> [/QUOTEthere a show on sunday but damm i wushed money grew on trees! Lol


HAHA DONT WE ALL WISH THAT!!![/QUOTE]

Hahaha ik!


----------



## lesstime

I need sleep pics soon


----------



## lesstime

cant wait for new upgrades to be done they going to be incredably sick :fool2:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> cant wait for new upgrades to be done they going to be incredably sick :fool2:


 Cant wait thomas!


----------



## lesstime

Same here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Supp GT I need everybody number again my iPod completely erase everything -_-


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Supp GT I need everybody number again my iPod completely erase everything -_-


dam that sucks. It happened to me aswell n thats y I made a lil phone book wth all #ers jus incase it happen again


----------



## lesstime

What up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

sparks flyin


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

What u working on now!


----------



## lesstime

You will see soon at work then ill weld before i got back to cutting for others


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS!





lesstime said:


> what it do


WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...
520 CHECKIN IN...


----------



## lesstime

X208


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: TTT !!!!


----------



## lesstime

Bbq at with homies pad cutting parts eating tacos drinking drpepper


----------



## lesstime

Does anyone know the lowrider tour for 2013?????


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GT family!


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much waddup with u?


----------



## lesstime

pulling the blue lil tiger apart ,,, and getting ready to have cake for olivias 7th birthday


----------



## caspers84

THIS IS MY SONS BIKE HE FROM GOOD TIMES BC SO CAL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

caspers84 said:


> View attachment 564882
> View attachment 564883
> View attachment 564884
> View attachment 564886
> THIS IS MY SONS BIKE HE FROM GOOD TIMES BC SO CAL.


Nice bike


----------



## lesstime

looking good seat is sick ,


sup JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> looking good seat is sick ,
> 
> 
> sup JR


Nada just chilln tryn to start walking again so I can start getting back in to the gt bike n u


----------



## caspers84

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice bike


THANKS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just chilln tryn to start walking again so I can start getting back in to the gt bike n u


you should be walking already doc said


----------



## caspers84

lesstime said:


> looking good seat is sick ,THANKS MY BOY DINO FROM NEU EXPOSURE CC DID IT.:thumbsup:..............................................................................................
> .............................
> 
> sup JR


.....................


----------



## lesstime

caspers84 said:


> .....................


right on what something like that go for?


----------



## lesstime

got somthing happing to this real soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you should be walking already doc said


Doc said I could but I got physical dr said I can't yet


----------



## lesstime

you getting phat huh lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 564937
> got somthing happing to this real soon


Me to I got a hammer n a bat I'm going to see wat I can do to it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you getting phat huh lol


Lol yes sir -_-


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me to I got a hammer n a bat I'm going to see wat I can do to it


save them for lastwish


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol yes sir -_-


lmao hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> save them for lastwish


Lol I want to do something to the bike but I got no job n I can't walk really


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao hahaha


I'll be back in shape soon. Back to running and riding my bike everyday again


----------



## lesstime

right on same here


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'll be back in shape soon. Back to running and riding my bike everyday again


just dont crash


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Na I won't I'm going slow this time


----------



## lesstime

lol we will have to get you a trike so you can go slow with out tipping over


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lol we will have to get you a trike so you can go slow with out tipping over


Lol I can ride a bike I just need to start riding a bike with brakes lol my bike didn't have brakes lol


----------



## lesstime

sure lol we all said that once before lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sure lol we all said that once before lol


Lol


----------



## Socal#13

You should let ne halp you with the bat haha just playing homie.

How you been..


TTT FOR GOOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> You should let ne halp you with the bat haha just playing homie.
> 
> How you been..
> 
> 
> TTT FOR GOOODTIMES


Been good n u how ur bike coming out


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Been good n u how ur bike coming out


Thats good ..gonna take a break on it i go few things on my mind after am done deal with all thise shit going on out here


----------



## TucsonMC86

David Cervantes said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD...:thumbsup:
WHATS UP JR AND ALL THE GOODTIMERS???:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Morning bump! 
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Thats good ..gonna take a break on it i go few things on my mind after am done deal with all thise shit going on out here


That's cool same here I'm going to hit one last show this weekn n I'm braking it down so I can start redoing a lot of stuff.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> LOOKIN GOOD...:thumbsup:
> WHATS UP JR AND ALL THE GOODTIMERS???:wave:


What's up how u been... Hey can u pm your number thank u bro I loss my contact


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool same here I'm going to hit one last show this weekn n I'm braking it down so I can start redoing a lot of stuff.


Thats tigth homie..semi or your moveing up


----------



## lesstime

He going to street


----------



## Socal#13

Are you serious..


----------



## lesstime

We will see 2013


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Morning bump!
> GT up!


WHATS UP JUAN???



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up how u been... Hey can u pm your number thank u bro I loss my contact


GOOD, HOW YOU BEEN??? 



lesstime said:


> Sup fam


WHATS UP BRO???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup fam


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Thats tigth homie..semi or your moveing up


Not sure see what jan 1st bring me. Right now just taking a brake got my daughter bday and then Christmas -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP JUAN???
> 
> 
> GOOD, HOW YOU BEEN???
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BRO???


I been good just trying to get back on foot again


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Not sure see what jan 1st bring me. Right now just taking a brake got my daughter bday and then Christmas -_-


Ooh thats cool how old is she..uour gonna use ur tax money on it..


----------



## INKEDUP

I got my 16" for sale...600 shipped for the family.....I need to sale it asap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Ooh thats cool how old is she..uour gonna use ur tax money on it..


Yea most Likly. I'm still confuse I have all this shit I want to do to it and I have shit for the bike I haven't put on yet. I'll probably be ready for low rider tour next year. I want to do more traveling next year hit atleast 1 or 2 show in the east coast plus other states around Cali .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I got my 16" for sale...600 shipped for the family.....I need to sale it asap


Damn if I had the cash ill take it off of you


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool same here I'm going to hit one last show this weekn n I'm braking it down so I can start redoing a lot of stuff.


That makes 3 of us probably gonna hit the Uniques show but besides that im out for the season as well.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> That makes 3 of us probably gonna hit the Uniques show but besides that im out for the season as well.


I know how u feel brother. Hopefully I'll be done soon. How have u been and what new with ur bike


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Ive been good man thanx Im not gonna be doin any thing big just replace a few parts hopefully a new seat and mabey something else but i dont know if im gonna get to it.


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea most Likly. I'm still confuse I have all this shit I want to do to it and I have shit for the bike I haven't put on yet. I'll probably be ready for low rider tour next year. I want to do more traveling next year hit atleast 1 or 2 show in the east coast plus other states around Cali .


Thats sick homie i was planing on going out of state but am just 18 nd i still can seen to manage money myselfs..its kind of hard to keep money on my pocket for a while. I know gt bike will come out more sick then it aleeady is.


----------



## lesstime

bump


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I been good just trying to get back on foot again


THATS GOOD TO HEAR...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Ive been good man thanx Im not gonna be doin any thing big just replace a few parts hopefully a new seat and mabey something else but i dont know if im gonna get to it.


That wat up brother I can't wait to see the new upgrades


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Thats sick homie i was planing on going out of state but am just 18 nd i still can seen to manage money myselfs..its kind of hard to keep money on my pocket for a while. I know gt bike will come out more sick then it aleeady is.


Yea money kinda funny but fuck it like the GT says whatever it takes. Hey ur display came out bad ass homie who did it...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> bump


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR...


Yea how ur bike coming along brother anything new


----------



## lesstime

trying to catch up on everything


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> trying to catch up on everything


That's cool. Is it snowing out there yet


----------



## lesstime

not yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> not yet


Cool


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea money kinda funny but fuck it like the GT says whatever it takes. Hey ur display came out bad ass homie who did it...


Yeah true..thanks homie its still not done **** from legions.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where all the GT at.


----------



## lesstime

do you think any one can help you do what i asked about the other day on shipping that?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah true..thanks homie its still not done **** from legions.


How much for something like ur cost if u don't mind me asking


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> do you think any one can help you do what i asked about the other day on shipping that?


My baby momma coming this weekn ill let u know on the shipping n stuff


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Where all the GT at.


not sure


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My baby momma coming this weekn ill let u know on the shipping n stuff


right on the sooner the better  can really use it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got to get them off of Facebook lol


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How much for something like ur cost if u don't mind me asking


400 with some custom parts i gave him..hids the ownwer of lady death


----------



## lesstime

chit they not even there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> 400 with some custom parts i gave him..hids the ownwer of lady death


Yea I know **** talk to couple of times. I'm going to hit him up when in ready to work on gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> chit they not even there


Yea they r.. They just shy to write on the gt fb topic lol


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I know **** talk to couple of times. I'm going to hit him up when in ready to work on gt


Homeboy gets down..he'll be doing my seat. Next wen i come up on all the money


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Homeboy gets down..he'll be doing my seat. Next wen i come up on all the money


That's what's up bike looking good bro.


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up bike looking good bro.


Thanks means alot homie..i all ready got sone new bars for it fenders are getting workt on..got more ideas to do it that will be done to it wen the time is rigth


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Thanks means alot homie..i all ready got sone new bars for it fenders are getting workt on..got more ideas to do it that will be done to it wen the time is rigth


Get it ready for torres empire la super show . Lot of bad ass bike be there.


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Get it ready for torres empire la super show . Lot of bad ass bike be there.


Hopefully it gets ready am going try nd actully go to that show next year i hurd it was good..my main focus to get the new thing i got getting workt on get done for the uniques bike show.


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea how ur bike coming along brother anything new


YEAH IM GETTING A NEW SEAT IF NOT TWO,,, AND THEN GOING TO ADD PARTS AND ADD TO PAINT JOB... GETTIN READY FOR MESA...


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## lesstime

Bump for lunch


----------



## lesstime

bump where ya at GT


----------



## TucsonMC86

520 GT RIGHT HERE,,, WHERE ALL THE OTHER GT FAMILY???


----------



## lesstime

not sure reading my score sheet i think someone was looking at the chicks walking by and not the bikes lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> not sure reading my score sheet i think someone was looking at the chicks walking by and not the bikes lol


ME EITHER... HAHAHAHA THATS MESSED UP BUT YEAH PROB WHAT HAPPEN...


----------



## lesstime

all well next year will be fun lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> all well next year will be fun lol


YUPP IT WILL,,, I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...


----------



## lesstime

TucsonMC86 said:


> YUPP IT WILL,,, I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...


nice cant wait


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> nice cant wait


YEAH ME EITHER...


----------



## lesstime

post more pic of the bike


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> post more pic of the bike


WHICH ONE BRO???


----------



## lesstime

all or what ever you happy with


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> all or what ever you happy with


COOL,, I WILL SEE IF I CAN COME ACROSS ANY I HAVENT POSTED YET...


----------



## lesstime

nice or i can post if you send to my phone number is on GT FB page


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> nice or i can post if you send to my phone number is on GT FB page


SOUNDS GOOD,,, CAN YOU PM ME YOUR NUMBER AND THE FB PAGE INFO SO I CAN GET ON IT...


----------



## lesstime

done


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> done


THANKS BRO,,, I JUST ADDED YOU ON THERE...


----------



## lesstime

you aint got no picsat all on there


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Get it ready for torres empire la super show . Lot of bad ass bike be there.





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That wat up brother I can't wait to see the new upgrades


Couldn't agree more alots of nice bikes last year ill be out there next year to.Thanks man can't wait to see what your gonna come out with.


----------



## INKEDUP

GT up


----------



## lesstime

sup inked bro how it going


----------



## INKEDUP

All looking good juat trying to get rid of my 16" hbu


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> you aint got no picsat all on there


HA YEAH I KNOW,,, I GOT TO PUT SOME...



INKEDUP said:


> All looking good juat trying to get rid of my 16" hbu


WHATS UP FLEET HOW YOU BEEN BRO??? AND WHY YO TRYIN TO GET RID OF YOUR BIKE???


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TO THE TOP!!!uffin::h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT an tony ill give u a call tonight brother about the pm


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> HA YEAH I KNOW,,, I GOT TO PUT SOME...
> 
> 
> WHATS UP FLEET HOW YOU BEEN BRO??? AND WHY YO TRYIN TO GET RID OF YOUR BIKE???


im doin alright n u carnal? i got some tickets to pay...damn luck is not on my side


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Is there any show coming this weekn Ventura or round that city


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## INKEDUP

Sup guys


----------



## lesstime

chillin looking at pics


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT an tony ill give u a call tonight brother about the pm


COOL,, WHENEVER YOUR FREE NO HURRY BRO...



INKEDUP said:


> im doin alright n u carnal? i got some tickets to pay...damn luck is not on my side


THATS GOOD TO HEAR,,, IM DOIN GOOD JUST CHILLIN... DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO,, SORRY TO HEAR YOU HAVE TO SELL...



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup GOODTIMERS!


WHATS UP JUAN???


----------



## lesstime

sub tony


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> sub tony


WHATS UP BRO???


----------



## lesstime

not much bored not wanting to sleep but have to get up at 4 am


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> not much bored not wanting to sleep but have to get up at 4 am


SAME HERE,,, BUT DAMN I DONT GOT TO GET UP THAT EARLY...


----------



## lesstime

lol should have a few pics for FB tomorrow


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> lol should have a few pics for FB tomorrow


COOL,,, I SHOULD TO... I DIDNT FORGET BRO HA...


----------



## INKEDUP

Its all good bro...once I'm clear ima get to work on the trike


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Its all good bro...once I'm clear ima get to work on the trike


THATS GOOD TO HEAR... YOU GOIN TO MAKE IT TO MESA NEXT YEAR???


----------



## INKEDUP

Hopefully bro....right now I'm leaving by myself...I'm on payments for a car so its really hard


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Hopefully bro....right now I'm leaving by myself...I'm on payments for a car so its really hard


OKK COOL,,, HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SO WE CAN CHILL AGAIN:h5:... JUST HANG IN THERE BRO,,, YOU WILL BE COOL AND GET THREW IT:thumbsup:...


----------



## lesstime

Am tired


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

School bump! 
GT bump!


----------



## lesstime

Lunch at arbys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT how everybody doing


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


What's crackn brother how u been


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's crackn brother how u been


I'm doing alright brotha, just working right now sort of haha. 
How about you man?


----------



## INKEDUP

Can someone post up my bike for sale on a new topic...I'm using my phone n i can't post any pics


----------



## lesstime

$ inked?


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> $ inked?


Here's the info I want on the topic... 16" mild diamond tank with blue Oriental candy over gold flake with teal patterns everything is twisted, seat is blue suede with peanut butter leather
..bike only been to two shows 600 or best offer or ill take a pedal car plus cash...we can work something out for shipping...I need the money to pay a big debt I owe...pm me or txt me 8052066084....


----------



## INKEDUP

If any GOODTIMES member is really interested on my bike hit me up ill give u the GT price but only serious buyers


----------



## lesstime

posted bro


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> posted bro


Big thanks brother I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## lesstime

anytime bro that what fams for helpin out where we can if i had the extra i get it off you


----------



## INKEDUP

Its all good I wish it could stay in the family but I really need the money


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hi Thomas lol 
Wassup GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

not talk to you juan yolo no drawing  lmao 























sup bro lol


----------



## lesstime

INKEDUP said:


> Its all good I wish it could stay in the family but I really need the money


 hope it help i made a topic and also put on fb


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> hope it help i made a topic and also put on fb


Thanx bro ill see wut I can hook u up with


----------



## lesstime

INKEDUP said:


> Thanx bro ill see wut I can hook u up with


no worrie bro no worrie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn ink I wish u kept that bike it's nice :/


----------



## INKEDUP

Me too bro but I really need the money


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

YOLO THOMAS haha its hard to draw it!


----------



## lesstime

Lmao


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Lmao


It is and also cause i aint that good at drawing!


----------



## lesstime

Yolo right


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Yolo right


Hahaha anyways!!!! Lol waddup???


----------



## lesstime

just got off work feeling like crap and have to work over time tomorrow again


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> just got off work feeling like crap and have to work over time tomorrow again


Fuk u be makeing all that $$$$


----------



## lesstime

i wish lol all going to bills and feeding all these kids


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> i wish lol all going to bills and feeding all these kids


Thats life brother


----------



## lesstime

yolo


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahaha damit Thomas u gonna keep saying that in every post???


----------



## lesstime

well i can if needed cuz yolo


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damm it!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

GT 805 rolling by


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To
The
Top!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Were u all at GOODTIMERS????


----------



## lesstime

sick got sent home from over time almost passed out on the way home been sleeping sence


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Had a great time at our GT meeting  
GT takeing over 2013!!


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Had a great time at our GT meeting
> GT takeing over 2013!!


yep


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> yep


How i feeling bro??


----------



## lesstime

like crap wish i was better already


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

Hey GOODTIMES hows everyone doing ??? i have not talked to you guy in a min


----------



## lesstime

sup we here 4 life lol,,, doing good -the flu


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

lesstime said:


> sup we here 4 life lol,,, doing good -the flu


well glad to here you all still here lol hope you get over the flu i hate being sick


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT .... Been busy getting things ready for my daughter bday -_-


----------



## lesstime

Home sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn that suck... 

Where the GT family at


----------



## lesstime

Work school and sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool cool


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Laying in bed! Lol no school today


----------



## lesstime

lazy


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wat its veterans day! Lol no school over here  lol


----------



## lesstime

everyone out here has work and school out here


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yolo! Hahaha not over here in the 805  lol thats why u should move to cali!!!


----------



## lesstime

naw dont want to drop 208finest


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U can stil be 208 in 805 finest


----------



## lesstime

WTF


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol eyy bro is it hard makeing a siccors lift???


----------



## lesstime

if your doing it yeah


----------



## lesstime

hope i feel better soon


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> if your doing it yeah


Well i dnt need a big 1 i need a small 1??? Help me out on doing 1?


----------



## lesstime

you know where to find me on fb  you know am down to help as much as i can


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Fosho bro :thumbsup: 
Gonna make this little project look sick as fuck!


----------



## lesstime

message me i want to see on fb


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ill txt u bro!


----------



## lesstime

right on


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP JUAN AND THOMAS:wave:??? HOW EVERYONE DOIN???


----------



## lesstime

sup doing ok head huring as well as nexk and back but that cuz i been in beed all weekend


----------



## TucsonMC86

TUCSON BIKES... GREEN ONE GETTIN WORKED ON BLACK ONE GETTIN PARTS BLUE DONE SO FAR...


----------



## TucsonMC86




----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> sup doing ok head huring as well as nexk and back but that cuz i been in beed all weekend


DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO,, I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS...


----------



## lesstime

bikes looking good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP JUAN AND THOMAS:wave:??? HOW EVERYONE DOIN???


Waddup bro  wats good?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Tocsonmc86 
Damm bikes looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

where everyone at


----------



## lesstime

hey look its LASTWISH about a year ago


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> bikes looking good


THANKS BRO...



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup bro  wats good?





Juan GT Reyes said:


> Tocsonmc86
> Damm bikes looking good :thumbsup:


NOTHIN MUCH JUST WORKIN ON MY BIKE AND STARTIN ANOTHER,,, WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO???
AND THANKS BROTHER...
GOODTIMES TTT:thumbsup:...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV **COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


* All classic car's and truck's, lowrider car's and truck's, bomb's, dub's, tuner's, muscles, motor cycles and pedal bikes pedal car's are welcome!*

*Catagorie list

**CAR CLASSES WITH TROPHIES
30's 
40's
50's 
60's
70's 
AND UP
TRUCK CLASS
1ST 2ND 3RD
BEST PAINT 
DISTANCE TRAVEL
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
BEST MUSCLE 
1ST 2ND 3ND 
ORIGINAL RESTORED 
1ST 2ND 3ND
MOTORCYCLE 
1ST 2ND 3RD 
PEDAL BIKE 
1ST 2ND 3RD
PEDAL CAR
1ST 2ND 3RD
TROPICANA CHOICE 
OVERALL BEST 
1ST 1,000$ 2ND 500$ 3RD 250$ 
PLUS TROPHY FOR 1ST 2ND 3RD*

*AND POSABLY OTHER CATAGORIES TBA SO STAY TUNED!!!*​


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> THANKS BRO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHIN MUCH JUST WORKIN ON MY BIKE AND STARTIN ANOTHER,,, WHATS GOOD WITH YOU BRO???
> AND THANKS BROTHER...
> GOODTIMES TTT:thumbsup:...


Thats wassup bro :h5: if u need parts i got some for sale?


----------



## lesstime

Am beat


----------



## TucsonMC86

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wassup bro :h5: if u need parts i got some for sale?


OKK THANKS BROTHER,, WHEN I GET TO THE PARTS ILL HIT YOU UP:thumbsup:...



lesstime said:


> Am beat


NOT FEELIN ANY BETTER BRO???


----------



## lesstime

a little i had to make my self go to work and it was a long day


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> a little i had to make my self go to work and it was a long day


THAT SUCKS,,, HATE BEIN SICK...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT been busy with my daughter bday -_- and tony I had called u left a message hmu


----------



## lesstime

just took the lil tiger apart time for a few little changes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I can't wait for after Christmas just put every single penny in gt edition I hate not repn the GT


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I can't wait for after Christmas just put every single penny in gt edition I hate not repn the GT


you are just in a diffrent way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you are just in a diffrent way


Gt bike haven't hit a show since Vegas -_- that not good -_- and them I feel like gt edition is burn out -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I want to go different route for 2013 but not bust out the same look I had for 2012


----------



## lesstime

once we add the few things to it we have it will look like a new bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

If everything goess well i can have a new toy for 2013  so far im 50/50


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I want to go different route for 2013 but not bust out the same look I had for 2012


we will dont worrie 



Juan GT Reyes said:


> If everything goess well i can have a new toy for 2013  so far im 50/50


foo you told me you 100% in YOLO


----------



## lesstime

lesstime said:


> View attachment 568178
> hey look its LASTWISH about a year ago









big change?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 568580
> big change?
> View attachment 568583


0_o


----------



## lesstime

why the face???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> why the face???


Lol I wouldn't think that peace of metal would look like how it is today


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I wouldn't think that peace of metal would look like how it is today


i showed monica last night she didnt belive me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i showed monica last night she didnt belive me


I would of thought u were making a back scratcher


----------



## lesstime

lmao funnie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> we will dont worrie
> 
> foo you told me you 100% in YOLO


Thays in yolo language lol idk bro the rading a baby is not cheap lol gonna try to help my sister out on what i can so im 50/50 about it


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thays in yolo language lol idk bro the rading a baby is not cheap lol gonna try to help my sister out on what i can so im 50/50 about it


no part timers in goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES up where all my gt bro and sis


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what it do


Nothin just chilling what up with u.


----------



## lesstime

looking for engravers and muralest


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> looking for engravers and muralest


Go with wiro he be done in a week n engraving crazy kutting or jags tee


----------



## lesstime

huh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm telling u the mural guy n the engraver


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> no part timers in goodtimes


Just fulltimers!  but flow is low lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Ill go with wiro he gets down! And for engraver ill choose david reinteria he ger down pn detail!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Just fulltimers!  but flow is low lol


Wat up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES up where all my gt bro and sis


Wassup p.j?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup p.j?


Just chilling what up with u


----------



## lesstime

oh i dont have contact info or who to send to to get done


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up


 Just wrote thay and when i refreshed the page i see ur post lol 
And not much bro planning my niece baby shower with the family n u??


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Just fulltimers!  but flow is low lol


YOLO man YOLO


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> YOLO man YOLO


No that aint yolo! Hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Just wrote thay and when i refreshed the page i see ur post lol
> And not much bro planning my niece baby shower with the family n u??


That's cool come to downtown la bro u get everything for cheap.... And hey when u guys hitting a show in Ventura or any show


----------



## lesstime

you know it dont cost money to build


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh i dont have contact info or who to send to to get done


When ur ready let me know. For wiro u be looking at 400 or less


----------



## lesstime

?????


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When ur ready let me know. For wiro u be looking at 400 or less









i want to do the forks handle bars and sissy bar on this


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 568639
> i want to do the forks handle bars and sissy bar on this


I'm talking about murals and I know someone else does engraving lives down the street from me


----------



## lesstime

ill have to get tehr fenders done 1st but i want to engrave the parts 1st


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hit up Sonia on Facebook tell her to shoot u the number to the engraver that I lost it


----------



## lesstime

cool cool 



he pricey?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool come to downtown la bro u get everything for cheap.... And hey when u guys hitting a show in Ventura or any show


Lol we aint doing it big its just like family coming down lol and umm there all just toy drives??? 
Eyy bro do u still got tue gold fenders???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> cool cool
> 
> 
> 
> he pricey?[/QUOTE
> He was so post to be the original guy to do my gt parts but he never gave me a price so I went with the other guy did my parts


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> lesstime said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool cool
> 
> 
> 
> he pricey?[/QUOTE
> He was so post to be the original guy to do my gt parts but he never gave me a price so I went with the other guy did my parts
> 
> 
> 
> :\
Click to expand...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Lol we aint doing it big its just like family coming down lol and umm there all just toy drives???
> Eyy bro do u still got tue gold fenders???


What the next toy drive that out there that u guys going the resin I'm asking cause my bike out there so I have a reason to go out there lol


----------



## lesstime

up date pic soon


----------



## lesstime

ELGREENGO on the move


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Some bad ass rims


----------



## lesstime

thanks and super fast i paid for it last night


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Who does ur rims


----------



## lesstime

them are from anthony


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> them are from anthony


Those r nice I like them. Wat new with u


----------



## lesstime

just them so fair lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just them so fair lol


Cool cool


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool cool


talking to the guy that designed the parts on the lil blue tiger and new wheel trims are in the making????? and maybe a few other upgrades?????


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What the next toy drive that out there that u guys going the resin I'm asking cause my bike out there so I have a reason to go out there lol


Idk bro i forgot lol i got the worst memorie ever lol and txt me so i can have ur number so 1's i get the info ill hit u up


----------



## lesstime

YOLO


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Damn u! Thomas!!!!


----------



## lesstime

what up bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what up bro


Nothing much feeling a lil sick :/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Idk bro i forgot lol i got the worst memorie ever lol and txt me so i can have ur number so 1's i get the info ill hit u up


3236475996 hmu I don't have ur number


----------



## lesstime

dont get sick foo it not fun


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 3236475996 hmu I don't have ur number


Just hit u up!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> dont get sick foo it not fun


Well i am bro and it sucks :/


----------



## lesstime

sorry


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sorry


Its all good bro :/ hope it goes away! Soon!


----------



## lesstime

nyqil


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT been busy with my daughter bday -_- and tony I had called u left a message hmu


REALLY BRO MYBAD,, NEVER GOT IT... ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> REALLY BRO MYBAD,, NEVER GOT IT... ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW...


Yea I called from a 323 919 but its all good


----------



## lesstime

At work :/


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> nyqil


Took it already! Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I called from a 323 919 but its all good


COOL,,, DO I CALL YOU ON THAT NUMBER BRO OR THE OTHER ONE???



Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS





lesstime said:


> Sup


WHATS UP BROTHERS,,, HOW ALL THE GOODTIMERS DOIN???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea call me on that 919 number tonight


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

GT bump! 
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Man I feel like canceling my daughter party I want to go to Texas


----------



## lesstime

told you to post pone foo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I know but I can't do that I'll feel bad for my daughter.


----------



## lesstime

she wont even know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> she wont even know


U telling me to diss my daughter to hit a show in Texas but u couldn't diss ur kids to go Utah. Come on now.


----------



## lesstime

i dis them to go but had no way if i was going to vegas also and once againd vegas with no kids 2 years strong


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool


----------



## lesstime

lol how you like that drawing for elgreengo???


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea call me on that 919 number tonight


HEY BRO MY PHONE DONT LET ME MAKE CALLS,, FORGOT TO PAY BILL... CAN YOU PM ME,, IF NOT ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW WHEN I PAY THE BILL...


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> lol how you like that drawing for elgreengo???


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks juan my homie did it he said it not done lol :wow:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Looks good..are u going all out on this build???


----------



## lesstime

no just nice and clean more for fun a quick build once all drawings are done i ill have parts down in month or sooner is my goal ready for any shows


----------



## lesstime

Work bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> no just nice and clean more for fun a quick build once all drawings are done i ill have parts down in month or sooner is my goal ready for any shows


Should look down! Lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODMORNIN GOODTIMERS,,, 520 PASSIN BY...:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Should look down! Lol


:dunno:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> :dunno:


:dunno: what??


----------



## lesstime

yolo?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

sup JR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup JR


Just chilling with the LIL one n u


----------



## lesstime

cartoons lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm looking at Mesa score sheet and Vegas score sheet for GT edition. I did better in Mesa then Vegas -_- and in Mesa I didn't have sounds or custom fabric seat ON gt bike -_- WOW


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm looking at Mesa score sheet and Vegas score sheet for GT edition. I did better in Mesa then Vegas -_- and in Mesa I didn't have sounds or custom fabric seat ON gt bike -_- WOW


wow really


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> wow really


Yea they took a lot of point away from me.


----------



## lesstime

i dont think they really wanted to judge the bikes right ??? but what do i know


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i dont think they really wanted to judge the bikes right ??? but what do i know


Ooooooo well I don't care in adding a lot more to gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


What's up David did u get the invite on fb this Saturday ???


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GT family! 
Feeling really sick :/!


----------



## lesstime

Get better


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Thanks bro :thumbsup:
So waddup?? 
And wish ur boy a happy b-day!


----------



## lesstime

Just here at lunch and will do


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Just here at lunch and will do


Yolo! Hahaha


----------



## lesstime

feeling better


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> feeling better


Hell yeah rest all day today i feel better


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup thomas is it cold over there??


----------



## lesstime

yeah nights mid 30*and days up to 50


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> yeah nights mid 30*and days up to 50


Got damm!!! 
Yolo!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS...:wave:


Waddup bro! :h5:


----------



## lesstime

yep anyone doing anything to bikes yet ?shows are coming 
April 13 2013 santa fe, nm
April 27 2013 mesa,az
Aug 3 2013 espanola,nm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hopefully I'm done by New Mexico for April 13


----------



## lesstime

i was kinda thinking aug


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i was kinda thinking aug


Na aug to long ill push to get it done magine now I'm stress out becuz I haven't rep GT I'm use to hitting shows all the time


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> yep anyone doing anything to bikes yet ?shows are coming
> April 13 2013 santa fe, nm
> April 27 2013 mesa,az
> Aug 3 2013 espanola,nm


Hopefully i bust out the pedal car and maybe some more custom parts for mines or my siters idk or something on diaplays....but something is gonna change on the bikes lol


----------



## lesstime

break ya neck ya


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> break ya neck ya


What why?? Lol


----------



## lesstime

i was on youtube bumping busta


----------



## lesstime

http://youtu.be/9Gn3OJH3VVo


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol bump tupac or biggie or ice cube! Lol


----------



## lesstime

nawwwwwwwwwwwwwww to slow for me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

What!! Lol then one direction?? Lol they started rap bro!! With out them busta rhymes woulndt rap lol


----------



## lesstime

not saying they didnt they beats just to slow for me


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

YOLO!!!
Hahahahaha!


----------



## lesstime

ight am out all hyped up to sleep miimi time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat good GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Sup p.j hows the weather in l.a is it raining??


----------



## lesstime

Sup head is pounding damn kids up at six fighting over cartoons


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Sup head is pounding damn kids up at six fighting over cartoons


YOLO Thomas YOLO!


----------



## lesstime

dont have kids


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nope  lol but my sisters act the same lol the fight for the control!


----------



## lesstime

am bored and cold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

How the party


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's good it's raining but fuck it kids having fun in th jumper lol


----------



## lesstime

cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

where GT at hope everyone having a good weekn


----------



## lesstime

just seen these two pic in another topic


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> where GT at hope everyone having a good weekn


Busy weekend planing everything for sisters babyshower! Hows ur weekend???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 570170
> just seen these two pic in another topic
> View attachment 570171


Nice :thumbsup: where did u find them??


----------



## lesstime

post your ride area for got what topic


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> post your ride area for got what topic


Good morning Thomas!


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning bump gt up


----------



## lesstime

Think am going to box up lastwishan sand paper an go to homies house and see what happens


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## lesstime

where the ridez


----------



## INKEDUP

GT!


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I wish I can post pics yet change photobucket up


----------



## lesstime

View attachment 570590


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I wish I can post pics yet change photobucket up


i need to use mine lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

They upgrade it. I like the one better


----------



## lesstime

i just login lol big change 
lol


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looking good pimp


----------



## lesstime

thanks more coming


----------



## brn2hop

VIVA CHICKEN LIL.......................


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

brn2hop said:


> VIVA CHICKEN LIL.......................
> View attachment 571000


sup foo how it bee text me


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


>


super sick


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


Bad ass u should cut that pole from the crank to the tank and do a design to add more patterns and more frame mods . But either way it looks bad ass


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


lesstime said:


>


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Nice pictures Thomas!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

David Cervantes said:


>


Looing really nice Mr President! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

lesstime said:


>


 looking good brotha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up less n juan


----------



## lesstime

Just working backwards one more day then elgreengo is on the move


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Just working backwards one more day then elgreengo is on the move


That's cool. U have way to many bikes to much cleaning right there lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up less n juan


Not much waddup with u??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much waddup with u??


Not much just chilling getting Ventura gt shirts done


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

U should get me 1 for my b-day! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Just got off work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> U should get me 1 for my b-day! Lol


when ur birthday.. Ill e in Ventura Tomorow


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> when ur birthday.. Ill e in Ventura Tomorow


Shottill june! Lol hahaha and really bro  i got out of school 2dayy for thanksgiving break


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Shottill june! Lol hahaha and really bro  i got out of school 2dayy for thanksgiving break


That's what up u doing anything for ur brake


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Na just grub alot for thanksgiving...wat yall doing for thanksgiving???


----------



## lesstime

Last day of work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good afternoon GOODTIMERS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good afternoon GOODTIMERS!


Wat up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where all the GT at


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up


Nuthing lol waddup with u?? Have u comed to ventura yet??


----------



## lesstime

4 days off what to do lmao


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> 4 days off what to do lmao


Just relax??? Lol


----------



## lesstime

hell naw GT FULLTIMERS DONT DO THAT


----------



## brn2hop

lesstime said:


> 4 days off what to do lmao


FOO GO TO BOISE TO THAT MALL U TOOK US TO AN HAVE ALL THE MORMANS STARE AT U..........:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

brn2hop said:


> FOO GO TO BOISE TO THAT MALL U TOOK US TO AN HAVE ALL THE MORMANS STARE AT U..........:roflmao:


lmao naw the was staring at you lol hahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> hell naw GT FULLTIMERS DONT DO THAT


Ik but u gottatake rest sometimes since u work!


----------



## lesstime

rest is for part timers


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hahaha! Im a fulltimer bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sick mission today I went to Pomona took me almost 2 hours to get there with traffic -_- and then from there to Ventura another 2 hours n finally back home. Thank u David n Ventura chapter taking care of the GT bike  now time to get started for 2013


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy thans giving GOODTIMERS


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Hope every1 is haveing a great thanks giving! GT up


----------



## lesstime

wish they made turkey soup in a cup ,,,,,
happy turkeyday everyone


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS! Damm still kinda full from yesterday


----------



## lesstime

going to go cut in a few hours morning everone hope you all got me something nice for xmas


----------



## lesstime

started cutting then his fam showed up from out town so i jamed ill be back 7 am tomorrow to finsh cutting ELGREENGO parts and start on GT-E parts and a maybe some thing for BABYBLUE's


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> started cutting then his fam showed up from out town so i jamed ill be back 7 am tomorrow to finsh cutting ELGREENGO parts and start on GT-E parts and a maybe some thing for BABYBLUE's


Damm ur busy! Lol hand some work over here!


----------



## lesstime

come up for Xmas and we will work on what ever we want i get 11 days off


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> come up for Xmas and we will work on what ever we want i get 11 days off


Damn u have 11 days off


----------



## lesstime

yep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I should be getting more stuff off of hot shot soon shhhhhhhhh


----------



## lesstime

that be cool maybe i will to  shhhh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

We should get a gt discount


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> come up for Xmas and we will work on what ever we want i get 11 days off


I wish i could tho
:/


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I should be getting more stuff off of hot shot soon shhhhhhhhh


Shhh lol


----------



## lesstime

Ill talk to him tomorrow when i have more details on what i need


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ill talk to him tomorrow when i have more details on what i need


For sure I'm happy with my deal but doesn't hurt to get something going


----------



## lesstime

yeah i know what you mean  ,,,


just got done eatting had 4 plates with all the sides can wait for my pumkin pie yes thats right i get a full pie to my self tonight and another tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah i know what you mean  ,,,
> 
> 
> just got done eatting had 4 plates with all the sides can wait for my pumkin pie yes thats right i get a full pie to my self tonight and another tomorrow



I just want to let u know thanks giving was yesterday so get back to work lol


----------



## lesstime

i know we did it to day cuz half the fam works retail 


am alrady working on workin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i know we did it to day cuz half the fam works retail
> 
> 
> am alrady working on workin


Fly me out there ill help u out I don't start work to December 9


----------



## lesstime

i dont have anywere for you to sleep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i dont have anywere for you to sleep


Don't trip ill sleep in the Lincoln or the Elco


----------



## lesstime

TC is at a coworkers house and the elco heat is not working the heater motor burned up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> TC is at a coworkers house and the elco heat is not working the heater motor burned up


Blankets r good for me


----------



## lesstime

time for pies ,, we have 3 more pumkins,a apple, and a cheery


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Blankets r good for me


that what you think it cold over night


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> that what you think it cold over night


How cold


----------



## lesstime

20's-40's


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> 20's-40's


Not bad at all


----------



## lesstime

yeah sure lol waiting for snow anyday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah sure lol waiting for snow anyday


That be tight I want to go to snow


----------



## lesstime

f the snow 


snow = no show's
snow = cold


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> f the snow
> 
> 
> snow = no show's
> snow = cold


I stil hit a car show in the snow/rain/tornado


----------



## lesstime

if there was show i would also but everyone hides when it starts coming down


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got to move down to Los Angeles


----------



## lesstime

i got a job if i didnt id move in wit yall no ****


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i got a job if i didnt id move in wit yall no ****


**** -_-


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT


Well hello there mr. Juan


----------



## lesstime

what up juan


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Well hello there mr. Juan


Heyy there Mr paul! Wats good brother?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what up juan


Nm bro...how was dinner??


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Finally it gots a name! 
You Only Live Once


----------



## lesstime

it was a little dry but the pie was good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> it was a little dry but the pie was good


Add water so it wnt be dry hahaha jk thats good! Lol


----------



## lesstime

lol naw am done with both already


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Lol wat did u eat? Besides pie?


----------



## lesstime

turkey,tatos,gravy,beans,rolls.stuffing.devil egg,olives,corn


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> turkey,tatos,gravy,beans,rolls.stuffing.devil egg,olives,corn


Damn! Lol


----------



## lesstime

lol 



up grade pics in a week and maybe tomorrow


----------



## lesstime

am out have lot to do tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## lesstime

Off to cut


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Off to cut


Ur hair??


----------



## lesstime

Parts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Off to cut


Ur hair??
Lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Parts


Hahaha and mybad for makeing it a doubble!


----------



## lesstime

Lolpic on fb


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

I see it  lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

To
The
Top! 
GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

Still workin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's freakn boring


----------



## lesstime

Having a blast cutti.g


----------



## cone_weezy

lesstime said:


> Off to cut my balls , the wife said i dont need them


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Finally done putting everything for my sister party


----------



## lesstime

On way home lots got done


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


lesstime said:


> On way home lots got done


----------



## lesstime

pic to come in 20 min


----------



## CE 707

hno:


----------



## lesstime

messing wit some pliex glass any color any size GT UP


----------



## lesstime

messing around on the laser GT my phone case


----------



## lesstime

bam GT 2013 coming


----------



## lesstime

wake up fam its only 330


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat good the trike looks tight


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up with u


----------



## lesstime

just got up need to hit the stereo shop and find some sound for ELGREENGO the ones i had are to big


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> just got up need to hit the stereo shop and find some sound for ELGREENGO the ones i had are to big


Come to 11st in downtown u get whole sale sound system in Los Angeles


----------



## lesstime

go for me ill let you know the size that will fit????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> go for me ill let you know the size that will fit????


I have my LIL girl with me. She takes off on me I won't be able to catch up to her lol


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 572970
> messing around on the laser GT my phone case


I want a phone case with GT on it!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I want a phone case with GT on it!


send me the case and ill se what i can do


----------



## lesstime

sup fam how we do???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm doing good I finally did LIL something to GT edition. I put air In the tire  GT stays pushing lol


----------



## lesstime

omg wow lol j/k need to get you on some funflats


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> send me the case and ill se what i can do


Buy me 1! Lol


----------



## lesstime

chit pay for elgreengo and we got a deal lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> chit pay for elgreengo and we got a deal lol


Hahaha and u pay my gold and engraving? Hahaha for both bikes!!!! And we got a deal!!


----------



## lesstime

can i use chrome and gold paint ???


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> can i use chrome and gold paint ???


Can i use line paper and plastic on urs??


----------



## lesstime

At work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wafdup GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

Lunch time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lunch time


When u have time hit me up on fb


----------



## lesstime

done at home hungry no turkey left


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UP


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup


Nothing just chilling what's up with u


----------



## lesstime

doing some messuring on a part for a customer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> doing some messuring on a part for a customer


That's cool


----------



## lesstime

Yeah eating now


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Almost christmas time!


----------



## lesstime

what you getting me??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

yep


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> what you getting me??


Depends on what u get me! Hahaha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


GT up!


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Depends on what u get me! Hahaha


whats everyone think on a gt fam gift swap????


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> whats everyone think on a gt fam gift swap????


How much $$$ are we talking about for the gitt swap!???


----------



## lesstime

like 25 ???? idk we should see what others think????

am down


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> like 25 ???? idk we should see what others think????
> 
> am down


Count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

talk to everyone and see who else we can make a list and put in hat and pull names or something


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Newest member to GT once he gets big putting GOODTIMES on his shell lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning GT


----------



## lesstime

Woke up late but made to work on time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Woke up late but made to work on time


I wish I was working already


----------



## lesstime

Lunch bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lunch bump


What's for lunch


----------



## lesstime

Triple chesse and frys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wat up GT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wats up GOODTIMERS!!


----------



## lesstime

Bowling lmao


----------



## CE 707

:boink:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS!! Were u all at?


----------



## lesstime

just got home noone to be found  no food  guess i can get some sleep waiting on homie to call to go get customer parts hope to night


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> just got home noone to be found  no food  guess i can get some sleep waiting on homie to call to go get customer parts hope to night


No diet dr pepper???  lol


----------



## lesstime

never diet YOLO ,,,

homie called and he almost done with customer parts pick up tomorrow after work and ship


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

what good GT family!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> never diet YOLO ,,,
> 
> homie called and he almost done with customer parts pick up tomorrow after work and ship


Hahahaha yolo!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> thanks


Hows it going?


----------



## lesstime

slow right now too many hours at work


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> slow right now too many hours at work


Thats good :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

no not enuf time foe bulds lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> no not enuf time foe bulds lol


But u makeing flow!!


----------



## lesstime

thinking of not doing the redo on t4 trike and just doing what i got started on the move


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> thinking of not doing the redo on t4 trike and just doing what i got started on the move


The t4 trike its clean like that!


----------



## lesstime

at work like always sence 5


----------



## LopezCustoms

hows it going GT fam its marcos from FB and SoCal bike chapter


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro


----------



## LopezCustoms

lesstime said:


> Sup bro


hows it goin


----------



## lesstime

it going just got home noone home again  think am going to hit panda exspress kinda in the mood for fake china food


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LopezCustoms said:


> hows it going GT fam its marcos from FB and SoCal bike chapter


Waddup Marcos!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> it going just got home noone home again  think am going to hit panda exspress kinda in the mood for fake china food


Panda express is bomb tho!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Friday bump workin then to cutter to work the weekend


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> Friday bump workin then to cutter to work the weekend


Ur always makeing flow! Lol


----------



## lesstime

No not really


----------



## LopezCustoms

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup Marcos!


was good juan


----------



## LopezCustoms

lesstime said:


> it going just got home noone home again  think am going to hit panda exspress kinda in the mood for fake china food


lol i only do tortas and tacos with chili maybe some burritos aha


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> No not really


Shure!!! Lol waddup?


----------



## lesstime

Cutting gifts


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LopezCustoms said:


> was good juan


Not much bro waddup with u?


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## lesstime

bump from ER Mia sick with something not sure what been here all day hope she fine and we can go soon


----------



## LopezCustoms

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much bro waddup with u?


Just trying to make the $$$ for the next episode 20inch radical


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LopezCustoms said:


> Just trying to make the $$$ for the next episode 20inch radical


Thats wassup! Abd dam a radical!!! Shit gonna look bad af! Can't wait!


----------



## lesstime

bump 

radical :WOW: cant wait to see 

mia home wit some meds she will be ok 

need to get some parts done


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


That's a sick pic!!!...


----------



## CE 707




----------



## lesstime

bump nice pic E lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Thats wassup! Abd dam a radical!!! Shit gonna look bad af! Can't wait!


yeap gonna be designing some custom fenders my self and doing bondo work myself to match frame then off to sponsor for a complete hooked up paint job no display for a couple months tho maybe just a carpet and mirriors but i will geta plush old school style display right now bodywork guy is starting on it then onto other custom parts if i can get down to it maybe engraving who knows but im comming hard


----------



## 55800

wad up fam


----------



## lesstime

where everyone at


----------



## lesstime




----------



## lesstime




----------



## David Cervantes

LopezCustoms said:


> yeap gonna be designing some custom fenders my self and doing bondo work myself to match frame then off to sponsor for a complete hooked up paint job no display for a couple months tho maybe just a carpet and mirriors but i will geta plush old school style display right now bodywork guy is starting on it then onto other custom parts if i can get down to it maybe engraving who knows but im comming hard



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

WHATS UP DAVID HOW'S IT GOING BROTHA PJ WAS UP HOMIE HOW'S THE LEG DOING...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. 
FOR
GOODTIMES WD


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT
waddup GOODTIMERS!!


----------



## lesstime

bump whats good


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Not much bro kinda tired worked out today! Wats up with u?


----------



## lesstime

been a long day got a blow out on the silver town car this morning then went to junk yard got a tire and started pulling back window for blue town car


----------



## 55800

U like frame thomas? Aint heard bak from ya


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> been a long day got a blow out on the silver town car this morning then went to junk yard got a tire and started pulling back window for blue town car


So ur gonna be rolling in the town car for now...hitting those switches to work!? Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GOODTIMERS . How everybody doin


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GOODTIMERS . How everybody doin


Waddup p.j...we doing good so far wats good with u bro??


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia
:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Got new phone sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Waddup p.j...we doing good so far wats good with u bro??


I'm doing good just been chilling. What's up with u on your side of town


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> WHATS UP DAVID HOW'S IT GOING BROTHA PJ WAS UP HOMIE HOW'S THE LEG DOING...


What's up brother. I'm doing good. Finally start work next week . How u and ur family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia
> :thumbsup:


What's up how u n the family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Got new phone sup


Stop braking phones -_-


----------



## lesstime

why??


----------



## lesstime

just got home and this was waiting for me


----------



## lesstime

I think its time 


















































































to go cut some parts  be back tomorrow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hope all the GT have good weekn.


----------



## lesstime

Pic on fb


----------



## lesstime

Going to.cut more and weld and maybe build something ti sell


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## lesstime

ok now am ready shaved cut hair showerd looking sexy ready to make magic happen


----------



## LopezCustoms

Got 2nd place at a local toy drive hosted by majestics







SoCal reppin


----------



## lesstime

Congrats


----------



## LopezCustoms

lesstime said:


> Congrats


Tha.ks bro much appreciated


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats SoCal


----------



## lesstime

Passed out at cuttrrs place playing vid games try to wake up and jam kids are all over this house lmao


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

sup juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS!


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup juan


What's up


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> sup juan


Not much bro a little tired! Lolwats up with u?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


Not much bro waddupp with u??.....hows GT-eddition?


----------



## lesstime

tired and ready to make some more parts


----------



## lesstime

scrapin them bumps


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Not much bro waddupp with u??.....hows GT-eddition?


It's alright sitting there collecting dust. I bought a part for it so I'm just waiting for it to come in give it a new look. Wat up with you


----------



## lesstime

no you didnt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR GOOD TIMES VALLE DE COCHELLA on there wins at ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR GOOD TIMES VALLE DE COCHELLA on there wins at ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW :thumbsup:


Bikes or cars or both


----------



## INKEDUP

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bikes or cars or both


bikes n cars homie


----------



## LopezCustoms

Here are the SoCal Blues .... SOCAL on The Move!


----------



## lesstime

Right on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SoCal looking good. What's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## LopezCustoms

GoodTimes lookn GOOD! Hows the monday going FullTimers?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> GoodTimes lookn GOOD! Hows the monday going FullTimers?


Doing good. Just chrismas shopping. What's up with you


----------



## lesstime

over time bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> over time bump


:loco::finger::wave:


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good. Just chrismas shopping. What's up with you


Just busy with some model car builds and planning out "The Next Episode" so wen the sponsor gets it all down hill from there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> Just busy with some model car builds and planning out "The Next Episode" so wen the sponsor gets it all down hill from there


THATS WHATS UP.. MODELS CARS ARE A PAIN IN ASS..LOL.. WHEN UR PLANNIN TO BUST OUT NEXT EPISODE.


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> what it do


what are u up to


----------



## lesstime

waiting for coworker so we can go


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> waiting for coworker so we can go


COOL COOL HOW THE BIKE BUILDING ON UR SIDE..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BACK TO WORK PEACE OUT :sprint:


----------



## lesstime

good but hit a bump trying to get this new thing to work and i need better eyes to see and aisan little boy hands no ****


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS WHATS UP.. MODELS CARS ARE A PAIN IN ASS..LOL.. WHEN UR PLANNIN TO BUST OUT NEXT EPISODE.


Lol you will get the hang of it all patience and hopefully for arizona


----------



## lesstime

oh snap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> Lol you will get the hang of it all patience and hopefully for arizona


That what I am aiming for GT edition to be finish. I should be getting new part like in 3 weeks. Just taking me time for New Mexico or Arizona. I finish it I'm just tryn to fine rims or looking to buy some online


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> good but hit a bump trying to get this new thing to work and i need better eyes to see and aisan little boy hands no ****


Cool cool. El ****** is looking good.


----------



## lesstime

thanks i think i might change it up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> thanks i think i might change it up


Looks good already


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Whats up GT. :finger:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Whats up GT. :finger:


What's up :finger:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Yo wats up GT brothers!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Yo wats up GT brothers!


What's up


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That what I am aiming for GT edition to be finish. I should be getting new part like in 3 weeks. Just taking me time for New Mexico or Arizona. I finish it I'm just tryn to fine rims or looking to buy some online


ya im busting my ass trying to round up the $$$ right now i gotta pay $100 for body work n then order parts get a custom seat hopefilly custim cut sissy bar with fenders n flat bar fork


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> ya im busting my ass trying to round up the $$$ right now i gotta pay $100 for body work n then order parts get a custom seat hopefilly custim cut sissy bar with fenders n flat bar fork


Just get it painted and throw some parts on that bike and put custom parts on it lil by lil. It's a pain in ass doing it all at once if u have the money. Then stress you out becuz U want to see it finish lol I was like that with GT


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just get it painted and throw some parts on that bike and put custom parts on it lil by lil. It's a pain in ass doing it all at once if u have the money. Then stress you out becuz U want to see it finish lol I was like that with GT


 lol exactly but the last thing i want is an afetrmarket seat they ugly as beeeep lol everything else willl be china for now unless i can kncok out at least one custom cut part on it chromed up and finished


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Go with the guy that did my seat. He has good prices


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Go with the guy that did my seat. He has good prices


I actually got the guy who did my seat for blue magic his seats got the oldschool plush touch that i like for a well worth price


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up :finger:


Nothing much bro just working and paying the bills.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> I actually got the guy who did my seat for blue magic his seats got the oldschool plush touch that i like for a well worth price


Cool cool.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Nothing much bro just working and paying the bills.


Thang I hate bills right now-_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:squint:


----------



## luckcharm818

Wats up good timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> Wats up good timers


WHERE U BEEN AT


----------



## lesstime

overtime is killing me faster then needed


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> overtime is killing me faster then needed


LUCKY GUY


----------



## lesstime

lol naw i was able to beat the closing of a junk yard


----------



## lesstime




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thang I hate bills right now-_-


Bills are a bitch bro. If it's not one thing it's another. :burn:
Hows your bike coming along? Anything new?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Bills are a bitch bro. If it's not one thing it's another. :burn:
> Hows your bike coming along? Anything new?


Hell yea when u be paying those bills shit always pop up like tickets for me lol 

GT bike coming along good I got to pay for my parts I got and I got some other stuff coming in. I'm not sure if I want to repaint the GT bike. Anything new ur building


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:,,, TUCSON CHECKING IN...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:,,, TUCSON CHECKING IN...


What's up brother how u been.


----------



## TucsonMC86

BEEN DOIN GOOD,,, JUST BEEN OUT THE LOOP FOR AWHILE... HOW YOU DOING BRO???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> BEEN DOIN GOOD,,, JUST BEEN OUT THE LOOP FOR AWHILE... HOW YOU DOING BRO???


Doing good . Just getting back on foot again. N hooking up the GT bike again for 2013.


----------



## luckcharm818

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHERE U BEEN AT


Been working g how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> Been working g how u been


Been good just chilling. U going to New Years car show


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hell yea when u be paying those bills shit always pop up like tickets for me lol
> 
> GT bike coming along good I got to pay for my parts I got and I got some other stuff coming in. I'm not sure if I want to repaint the GT bike. Anything new ur building


Hell yea man fucking tickets to. I got pulled over for limo tint man. :angry:
Honestly I would keep the paint the way it is. The paint job is nice man. Before I ever saw it i always that it had a diamond tank. 
Not really i pretty much put it off to the side for now until i get more ideas. But so far it's looking good. Just keeping it a secret till i put it together.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Hell yea man fucking tickets to. I got pulled over for limo tint man. :angry:
> Honestly I would keep the paint the way it is. The paint job is nice man. Before I ever saw it i always that it had a diamond tank.
> Not really i pretty much put it off to the side for now until i get more ideas. But so far it's looking good. Just keeping it a secret till i put it together.



That's what's up I can't wait to see it finish bro.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Good morning GOODTIMERS!


----------



## lesstime

bumpin


----------



## lesstime

Subway


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GOODTIMERS!


What's crackn pimpn


----------



## LopezCustoms

BUMP!!GT HOWS IT GOING GT FAM?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> BUMP!!GT HOWS IT GOING GT FAM?


Doing good Xmas shopping for lowrider bike . What's up with u


----------



## lesstime

What size how much you want to spend


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good Xmas shopping for lowrider bike . What's up with u


 at school on layitlow lol trying to get this orange og schgwinn pixie off this dude on here lol i been wanting a pixie to lay out for a minute


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> at school on layitlow lol trying to get this orange og schgwinn pixie off this dude on here lol i been wanting a pixie to lay out for a minute


Lol u mean Oneofkind pixie. ? I hit him up to about that purple bike lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol u mean Oneofkind pixie. ? I hit him up to about that purple bike lol


 yeauuuuup lol GT ON THE MOVE TRYNA SCOOP UP THEM BIKES lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> yeauuuuup lol GT ON THE MOVE TRYNA SCOOP UP THEM BIKES lol


Hell yea we on the move. I just have to change up a lil u know the GT rules lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hell yea we on the move. I just have to change up a lil u know the GT rules lol


 yup yup if i get that pixie im layn it out to the floor og parts just chrome fenders with crosslaced rims maybe some small pin stripes and leafing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> yup yup if i get that pixie im layn it out to the floor og parts just chrome fenders with crosslaced rims maybe some small pin stripes and leafing


Some striping n leafing will pop out with that orange. I was thinkn about that bike to. But I need to get one completed


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Some striping n leafing will pop out with that orange. I was thinkn about that bike to. But I need to get one completed


 im tryn to keep multiple started to make me spend more $$ on bikes than model cars lol i got one under construction i got a pixie two at my house but its my bros lol im gonna talk to pops n see if he will let me take on the project myself


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> im tryn to keep multiple started to make me spend more $$ on bikes than model cars lol i got one under construction i got a pixie two at my house but its my bros lol im gonna talk to pops n see if he will let me take on the project myself


Lol just take on the project lol


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol just take on the project lol


 lol i should huh we will see wen i get home time for a nice clean og schwinn to arrise


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good . Just getting back on foot again. N hooking up the GT bike again for 2013.


 THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO... N COOL,,, IM TRYIN TO DO SAME BUT GOT $400+ TO PAY FOR TICKETS HA,, SUCKS BUT WILL GET TO THE BIKE SOON TO REP THE MIGHTY GT EVEN HARDER 4 TUCSON N 2013...


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TTT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO... N COOL,,, IM TRYIN TO DO SAME BUT GOT $400+ TO PAY FOR TICKETS HA,, SUCKS BUT WILL GET TO THE BIKE SOON TO REP THE MIGHTY GT EVEN HARDER 4 TUCSON N 2013...


Lol I know how u feel brother. I got a ticket to myself cost me 580 for turn right on a damn red light lol but that's good stay pushing bro. What shows ur planning to hit 2013


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT FOR GOOD TIMES


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I know how u feel brother. I got a ticket to myself cost me 580 for turn right on a damn red light lol but that's good stay pushing bro. What shows ur planning to hit 2013


YUPP IT SUCKS... I PLAN TO HIT MESA, LA, VEGAS N WHAT EVER ELSE IM NOT SURE ABOUT HOW MANY THERE IS... IF YOU COULD SEND ME FLYERS OF ALL THEM THAT WOULD BE COOL... 



Juan GT Reyes said:


> TTT FOR GOOD TIMES


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> YUPP IT SUCKS... I PLAN TO HIT MESA, LA, VEGAS N WHAT EVER ELSE IM NOT SURE ABOUT HOW MANY THERE IS... IF YOU COULD SEND ME FLYERS OF ALL THEM THAT WOULD BE COOL...
> 
> :thumbsup:


I know there 2 New Mexico/Mesa/Vegas. But I will try to get a flyer


----------



## lesstime

home yey


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> home yey


Did u get my message ?


----------



## lesstime

responded when i got home


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know there 2 New Mexico/Mesa/Vegas. But I will try to get a flyer


OKK COOL,,, THANKS BRO...


----------



## lesstime

:inout:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> OKK COOL,,, THANKS BRO...


Cool brother. Did u ever hit up my dad about the shirts ?


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool brother. Did u ever hit up my dad about the shirts ?


NO I DIDN'T BECAUSE RITE WHEN I WANTED THEM I HAD TO START PAYING FOR THE TICKETS SO HAVEN'T HAD MONEY BUT IM GOING TO GET THEM FOR CHRISTMAS HOPEFULLY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NO I DIDN'T BECAUSE RITE WHEN I WANTED THEM I HAD TO START PAYING FOR THE TICKETS SO HAVEN'T HAD MONEY BUT IM GOING TO GET THEM FOR CHRISTMAS HOPEFULLY...


Cool.


----------



## Socal#13

Was up 

Bump for a down b.c nd some chill homies. GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Was up
> 
> Bump for a down b.c nd some chill homies. GT


What's up homie


----------



## Socal#13

On my way home from work homie was good on your side.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> On my way home from work homie was good on your side.


I'm just right here chilling ordering shit for gt bike n buying another bike n buying shit for that bike for her Xmas


----------



## Socal#13

Orale thats sickk.

Your building another bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Orale thats sickk.
> 
> Your building another bike.


I just bought it already build for my lil girl For now to next year ill do much my touch to it. I can't own build bike from someone else.


----------



## Socal#13

O ok .
Thats true me neigther.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup


Chillin here Xmas shopping for the 12inch n GT edition. What's up with u


----------



## lesstime

gettting ready to mock up some pumps and cut the mounts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> gettting ready to mock up some pumps and cut the mounts


That's cool. I might get at u to lift my daughter bike. U know any one selling custom 12inch rims


----------



## lesstime

cool and no


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ok


----------



## lesstime

Sorry


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's all good. Just let me know on those other parts


----------



## lesstime

In morning


----------



## lesstime

i need some wood to make the seat


----------



## lesstime

half rear






right side hahahahahaah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice ur doing custom dr pepper boxes now -_-


----------



## lesstime

yep that how we DO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yep that how we DO


What is that really for ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I got turn table for the 12inch bike already


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What is that really for ?


templets



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I got turn table for the 12inch bike already


pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U n ur pics. I don't post pics on layitlow to get things in my hand lol


----------



## brn2hop

lesstime said:


> View attachment 581930
> half rear
> View attachment 581931
> right side hahahahahaah


U UGLY FUKER.............:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

pic or it didnt happen


----------



## lesstime

brn2hop said:


> U UGLY FUKER.............:roflmao:


this foo where the hell you been any snow????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It will happen


----------



## lesstime

wheress everyone at???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Partying maybe


----------



## lesstime

for what ? whats happing???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's a weekn everybody party Friday night


----------



## lesstime

not you or me :/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> not you or me :/


Cause I'm tired today


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea what u up to


----------



## lesstime

not much mocked up the seat and where the pumps go and texting this foo trying to fig out if we makein a deal or not am tired of waiting


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's cool. Are u getting that green bike or was that someone else getting it


----------



## INKEDUP

Anyone got a pedal car for sale?


----------



## lesstime

Off to storage then lunch with cutter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Finally no stress lol


----------



## lesstime

Your welcome


----------



## lesstime

Lol haha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol haha


Good looking out. When u shipping it off. I'm sending ur plaq n charm this Monday


----------



## lesstime

Should have it thurs or fri


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool enuff time to sand it down n give it a paint job. I already bought training wheels. I'm looking at acessoiers for the bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Do u know where I can get grips ?


----------



## lesstime

Mannys????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Mannys????


Ill check if not ill just paint the grips to match the bike. I just bought the stickers to put on the chain guard.


----------



## lesstime

Baller


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Baller


Not a baller. I'm GOODTIMER. I stay pushing


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yup yup


----------



## lesstime

I need a vac


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol I need another one myself lol


----------



## lesstime

dead on here to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Everything on layitlow is dead


----------



## cone_weezy

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Everything on layitlow is dead


After 2009 topics just went down hill lol well most not all


----------



## lesstime

Light snow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

cone_weezy said:


> After 2009 topics just went down hill lol well most not all


 I remember back then was cool now lot of people making it drama


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Light snow



Lucky


----------



## lesstime

no luck here man the snow is the devil


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> no luck here man the snow is the devil


I wish it snow over here


----------



## lesstime

no you dont no show to cold to work on bikes people dont know how to drive it suck ready to move


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


What's up how are you. You guys ready for xmas


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up how are you. You guys ready for xmas


BEEN GOOD JUST GETTING OVER BEING REALLY SICK. NO X-MAS IS JUST ANOTHER DAY HOW ABOUT YOU.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> BEEN GOOD JUST GETTING OVER BEING REALLY SICK. NO X-MAS IS JUST ANOTHER DAY HOW ABOUT YOU.


That's suck glad u getting better n for myself I'm kinda ready. I got my daughter a lil tiger. I'm going to get it Friday n try to build it n paint it n chrome it in 3 days befor Christmas for my lil girl.


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

Ugh it monday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up


----------



## lesstime

Tracking number sent


----------



## lesstime

For bike other tonight after work


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS,,, :wave:...


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up tony Thomas and Juan


----------



## jojo67

Sup Jr...do you still have the rear end for sale??? Text me and let me know homie. ~~~GT UP~~~


----------



## lesstime

GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up pimp


----------



## lesstime

laying down just ate


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> laying down just ate


Lazy ass get back to work


----------



## lesstime

i just got off work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i just got off work


That's cool ... What Lrm u going to hit for 2013


----------



## lesstime

not sure yet trying to gethings done 1st


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> not sure yet trying to gethings done 1st


But ur always building new project every year. Less building more repn state to state


----------



## lesstime

dont have anything worthy of traveling with


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> dont have anything worthy of traveling with


Does ur bikes have plaqs up????


----------



## lesstime

nope


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> nope


So what were they doing at Vegas then if it ain't plaq fly u say


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bikes look good David


----------



## lesstime

paying for your spot lol jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Then ill see u in Mesa/new Mexico/Yuma/woodland/Vegas


----------



## lesstime

you payin?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you payin?


Yea I'm paying how am I going to get there


----------



## lesstime

you going to pay


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> you going to pay


Yea for me


----------



## lesstime

pay for us too


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Then ill see u in Mesa/new Mexico/Yuma/woodland/Vegas


WAS UP PJ SEE YOU IN MESA,YUMA,WOODLAND,VEGAS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP PJ SEE YOU IN MESA,YUMA,WOODLAND,VEGAS...


To bad we can't see Thomas there lol


----------



## lesstime

no one wants me there


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> Sup


WHATS UP BRO,,, HOW U BEEN???



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up tony Thomas and Juan


WHATS UP BROTHER... WHAT'S GOIN DOWN ON UR SIDE OF TOWN???


----------



## lesstime

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BRO,,, HOW U BEEN???
> 
> 
> agh just been one of them days


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> no one wants me there


Stop making excuses don't be scared to travel lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BRO,,, HOW U BEEN???
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BROTHER... WHAT'S GOIN DOWN ON UR SIDE OF TOWN???[/QUOTE
> 
> What's up brother I been good just here waiting on some stuff to come in for GT n my lil tiger... What up with u


----------



## TucsonMC86

agh just been one of them days [/QUOTE]
I FEEL U,,, MONDAYS SUCK...


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Stop making excuses don't be scared to travel lol


not scared thinking of going to cali next week not sure yet


----------



## lesstime

TucsonMC86 said:


> agh just been one of them days


I FEEL U,,, MONDAYS SUCK...[/QUOTE]yeah big time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> not scared thinking of going to cali next week not sure yet


Next week ???? What part of Cali. Come down for New Years car show. Japan be down here for New Years car show


----------



## TucsonMC86

[/QUOTE

What's up brother I been good just here waiting on some stuff to come in for GT n my lil tiger... What up with u[/QUOTE]
THAT COOL,,, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE... AND NUN MUCH JUST PAYIN TICKETS AND TRYIN TO WORK ON THE BIKES WITH ANY EXTRA MONEY I GET HA...


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next week ???? What part of Cali. Come down for New Years car show. Japan be down here for New Years car show


WHAT SHOW IS THAT???


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next week ???? What part of Cali. Come down for New Years car show. Japan be down here for New Years car show


i have to be at work on the 2nd


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> i have to be at work on the 2nd


U can leave that night


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHAT SHOW IS THAT???


The biggest show. Over 1500 cars go 

View attachment 568574





View attachment 568575


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U can leave that night


drive all niget and work a 12 hour day naw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> drive all niget and work a 12 hour day naw


Scary cat


----------



## lesstime

Not really


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Not really


-_-


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The biggest show. Over 1500 cars go
> 
> View attachment 568574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 568575


THAT'S TIGHT,,, WE MITE ROLL THREW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THAT'S TIGHT,,, WE MITE ROLL THREW...


Let me know brother I think we throwing a GT party but ill let u know the updates


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let me know brother I think we throwing a GT party but ill let u know the updates


COOL I WILL,,, N YEAH LET ME KNOW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> COOL I WILL,,, N YEAH LET ME KNOW...


Fir sure brother. And if u do come. Make ur shirt order with my dad he will have it done b4 New Years for u


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Fir sure brother. And if u do come. Make ur shirt order with my dad he will have it done b4 New Years for u


THANKS BRO... N OKK I WILL...


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOOD MORNIN GOODTIMERS :wave:...


----------



## lesstime

Subway


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT


WHATS UP PJ...


----------



## lesstime

off to kids school plays


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## lesstime

sup wit a vid of the regal hoppin brn2hop


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Stop making excuses don't be scared to travel lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:


X559


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## David Cervantes

Our new addition to VENTURA BIKE CHAPTER.


----------



## lesstime

congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> Our new addition to VENTURA BIKE CHAPTER.


Congrats Ventura chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> congrats


Hey foo my bad I'm lagging ill send the plaq n the charm out tomorow for sure.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP PJ...


What's up brother. I'm here chilling relaxing on my lil vacation.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

Bumps last break then shoping time


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up brother. I'm here chilling relaxing on my lil vacation.


THATS COOL,,, LAST DAY OF SCHOOL 2DAY SO ON BRAKE NOW... TIME 4 CHRISTMAS SHOPPING...


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Waddup GOODTIMERS! Damn im tired as hell
..the hospital gets me lazy as hell


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## David Cervantes

*I WANT TO WISH ALL MY GT FAMILY A SAFE AND FUN X-MAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR BE SAFE.*


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## Juan GT Reyes

WADDUP GOODTIMERS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up Juan n the rest of the GOODTIMERS. Everybody have good Chrismas


----------



## lesstime

where the ridas at


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## David Cervantes

:barf::banghead:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Merry Chrismas GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This is how it looks when I bought it










This is how it looks now when my daughter open her presents from Santa.










Not GT plaq flyable. Everything going to get rechrome n repainted.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This is how it looks when I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks now when my daughter open her presents from Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not GT plaq flyable. Everything going to get rechrome n repainted.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

bump where ya at xmas is over back to work


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup bro


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

dont talk much lol


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up Juan n the rest of the GOODTIMERS. Everybody have good Chrismas


Not much bro! How was ur xmas?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## lesstime

look who it is


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> look who it is


Lol......havent gitten on lately....takeing care of my little niece..


----------



## lesstime

i see congrats


----------



## lesstime

this sucks


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> i see congrats


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> View attachment 586435
> this sucks


I think it must be dun when it snows!!


----------



## lesstime

Juan GT Reyes said:


> I think it must be dun when it snows!!


huh


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

lesstime said:


> huh


Fun i meant! Lol


----------



## lesstime

no it s only fun when it goes away


----------



## David Cervantes

SO EXITED MY WIFE GOT ME A X-MAS GIFT APT. FOR GREEN WITH ENVY IS GETTING A NEW LOOK 2013:boink::yes::bowrofl::roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

i want to see send me pic


----------



## David Cervantes

I WILL HAVE SOME THIS WEEKEND I DIDN'T THINK SHE WAS GOING TO BE ABLE BUT SHES THE BEST SHE CAME THROUGH WITH THE SURPRISE:thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## lesstime

i hella want to see


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> i hella want to see


:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## lesstime

oh come on we on the same time


----------



## David Cervantes

GOOD MORNING GT FAMILY LET'S GET READY FOR THE WEEKEND.


----------



## lesstime

leaving on the 4th or 5th


----------



## lesstime

hno:


----------



## INKEDUP

Plans for 2013....do bodywork on trike maybe going full or radical...fiberglass box gonna add custom parts as time goes by...I'm gonna start shoeing it off as soon as the bodywork and paint is done ....with China parts


----------



## lesstime

right on bro


----------



## David Cervantes

INKEDUP said:


> Plans for 2013....do bodywork on trike maybe going full or radical...fiberglass box gonna add custom parts as time goes by...I'm gonna start shoeing it off as soon as the bodywork and paint is done ....with China parts



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Plans for 2013....do bodywork on trike maybe going full or radical...fiberglass box gonna add custom parts as time goes by...I'm gonna start shoeing it off as soon as the bodywork and paint is done ....with China parts


That's what I'm taking about GOODTIMER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What it do


What's up u ready for 2013 we repn state to state...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> I WILL HAVE SOME THIS WEEKEND I DIDN'T THINK SHE WAS GOING TO BE ABLE BUT SHES THE BEST SHE CAME THROUGH WITH THE SURPRISE:thumbsup::naughty:


That's what up.i can't wait to see the surprise she got you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hno:


That what's up. Staying pushing we bringing harder m better things for2013 to make them hate


----------



## lesstime

Ill do everything i can


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up with you what u up to


----------



## lesstime

Call of duty 4 on xbox


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Call of duty 4 on xbox


BLACK OPS NO PS3


----------



## lesstime

Xbox


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Xbox


:thumbsdown::facepalm:


----------



## lesstime

Lol its the kids


----------



## David Cervantes

O K


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Mario superbros on nentendo64 lol TTT FOR GT


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT doing it bigger and better 2013!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> GT doing it bigger and better 2013!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

What it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GOODTIMERS 2013 almost here


----------



## lesstime

where ya at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> where ya at


Buildings n cleaning bikes


----------



## lesstime

we building a slide out of snow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> we building a slide out of snow


Lucky. I'm waiting for the snow in the hills to take my daughter


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lucky. I'm waiting for the snow in the hills to take my daughter


ill trade anytime


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ill trade anytime


If there was car show every weekn in Idaho ill be down ... Lol but na ill stay in la


----------



## lesstime

if there was id stay lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> if there was id stay lol


U need to move to Los Angeles already. We have a spot for u in east la chapter.


----------



## lesstime

ill keep my chapter going might be small but we roll hard


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's tight I would do the same. Make a slide out of ur Lincoln lol


----------



## lesstime

fool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2013 here we come


----------



## lesstime

xbox live black ops II who plays????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> xbox live black ops II who plays????


Not me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Not me


My brother has it and goes on line


----------



## lesstime

get his gamertag for me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> get his gamertag for me


When he come home ill hit him up...


----------



## lesstime

cool trying to get my learn on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UP GOODNIGHT GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hope all the GOODTIMERS have a safe night tonight... See everyone tonight at the GT party or tomorow... GT UP & GT 4 LIFE


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I had great time chilling with all my GOODTIMERS. Happy New Years. 2013 here we come


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GETTING THIS BIKE READY FOR GOODTIMES PLAQ. I strip the paint and going to primer it and send to Area Fiftyone Kustoms get that wet look


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GETTING THIS BIKE READY FOR GOODTIMES PLAQ. I strip the paint and going to primer it and send to Area Fiftyone Kustoms get that wet look


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


Damn that car really bad ass


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Some up dates got it primer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My daughter pushing for the GOODTIMES plaq... Teaching her young


----------



## lesstime

Pushing mighty GT for life


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just drop the frame off to paint shop


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> My daughter pushing for the GOODTIMES plaq... Teaching her young



:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where all the GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

Cutting part for lastwish


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cutting part for lastwish


What u doing to last wish now


----------



## lesstime

Suprise you will see soon monday i hope


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Suprise you will see soon monday i hope


Cool get it done so I can see it b4 Monday


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


What's up David. Can u post up the ore reg form New Mexico on the GT Facebook topic


----------



## lesstime

Up and off to do what needs to be done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Up and off to do what needs to be done


Stay pushing gtimes


----------



## lesstime

Trying to get ready for April


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Trying to get ready for April


Some Cali GT pre reg already. I'm going to send mines next week. Ill have GT n lil tiger there


----------



## lesstime

Oh snap


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up David. Can u post up the ore reg form New Mexico on the GT Facebook topic


:yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Oh snap


Yup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :yes:


Thank u


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Sup GT family its me Juan GT Reyes lol i forgot my pasword and emaik to the other 1 so i made this new 1....anyways I'm back!!! 
GT up


----------



## lesstime

What sup


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Sup GT family its me Juan GT Reyes lol i forgot my pasword and emaik to the other 1 so i made this new 1....anyways I'm back!!!
> GT up


YOU ONLY LOWRIDE ONCE?


----------



## lesstime

Morning GT


----------



## lesstime

stay pushing homies aprils coming fast


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> What sup


Not much just chillen 
Wbu??


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> YOU ONLY LOWRIDE ONCE?


Na bro its 
'You Only Live Once'


----------



## lesstime

Working on trike how was vac


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Working on trike how was vac


That's cool :thumbsup: and they were great! Lol but we should of gotten more time  lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol you building anything new yet


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Lol you building anything new yet


Yeah ima start my peddal car  ur gonna be in for a surprize! Lol
....were gonna talk with curly


----------



## lesstime

Oh ill be waiting


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Oh ill be waiting


Hope fully i get it done in a couple months


----------



## lesstime

Better hurry april coming fast


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

Sup got bearings and drawings for forks and handle bars let see if i can cut them and install


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Better hurry april coming fast


Ik  hope nothing gets on my way lol


----------



## lesstime

Push hard everything that comes at you


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GOODTIMERS


Waddup p.j wats up!


----------



## lesstime

Yolo you have your phone??? Text me


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Push hard everything that comes at you


Yeah i am


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Yolo you have your phone??? Text me


10-4


----------



## lesstime

Thanks


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Thanks


Anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Gt up


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT UP... TUCSON CHECKING IN...


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## lesstime

Chillin


----------



## lesstime

bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> bump


What's crackn


----------



## lesstime

chilling looking for more pics


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup david


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> sup david


:dunno:


----------



## lesstime

same here lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up David Thomas Juan tony


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## INKEDUP

Anybody got pics of the majestics picnic?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Anybody got pics of the majestics picnic?


Everything in the GOODTIMES topic on fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup


Just finish working on a house what's up with u


----------



## lesstime

modifided some pump mounts for baby blues


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I started taking off the paint on the pirate. I found my old murals under paint and them under my old pirate murals I found older murals.....


----------



## lesstime

Save them lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol


----------



## lesstime

trying to load pic


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Dam that some good ass work if u can see the old murrals


----------



## lesstime




----------



## CE 707

lesstime said:


> View attachment 592114


looks tight when you going to send it to me Aaliyahs butterfly bike needs it


----------



## lesstime

CE 707 said:


> looks tight when you going to send it to me Aaliyahs butterfly bike needs it


am working on hers got a little idea do you got the pump?


----------



## 55800

Whats crackin anyone goin to any of the lrm shows in new mex?


----------



## lesstime

trying bro i know jr and david is we trying to make it


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> trying bro i know jr and david is we trying to make it


:yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam that some good ass work if u can see the old murrals


Yea pretty crazy I thought the people painted this bike 4 times since 89 took all that shit off I guess not lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Whats crackin anyone goin to any of the lrm shows in new mex?


Yes sir Cali will be there. Is Colorado going


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir Cali will be there. Is Colorado going


that be cool CO CA ID NM UT NV


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> that be cool CO CA ID NM UT NV


Wait ur going ?


----------



## lesstime

am pushing to go bro i wont know til the last min like everything else


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> am pushing to go bro i wont know til the last min like everything else


-_-


----------



## lesstime

whats that mean


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That means I want to hear yes u r going.


----------



## lesstime

as of now yes


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Day 2 from school and so far so good ....barely a junior and doing 2 classes that u take senior year


----------



## lesstime

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Day 2 from school and so far so good ....barely a junior and doing 2 classes that u take senior year


good job bro keep it up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Day 2 from school and so far so good ....barely a junior and doing 2 classes that u take senior year


That's what's up keep pushing.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> as of now yes


-_-


----------



## lesstime

whats that mean now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> whats that mean now


I want a fur sure yea n see ur pre reg sent in. Lol


----------



## lesstime

lol send 2 in for me and ill be there


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> good job bro keep it up


Thanks bro!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up keep pushing.


Thanks bro!


----------



## lesstime

anytime bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up David Thomas Juan tony


WHATS UP BRO??? WHATS UP GOODTIMERS???


----------



## lesstime

sup bro you going to NM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BRO??? WHATS UP GOODTIMERS???


Nothing just chilling bro what up with you


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> sup bro you going to NM


YEAH I HOPE SO,,, AS OF NOW IAM...



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nothing just chilling bro what up with you


SAME HERE JUST RELAXING...


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir Cali will be there. Is Colorado going


Right on yea CO will be there


----------



## lesstime

Oh snap


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IS ALREADY STARTING OFF THE YEAR HITTING LRM TOUR STRONG.  GOOD JOB GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Putt my daughter in to GT BOOT CAMP. Training her to be a fulltimer and road warrior. She be out repping soon hurting some feelings.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bought accerssoier for the lil tiger


----------



## lesstime

Light going to be big on there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Light going to be big on there


Nope it's small fits good


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TTT


----------



## lesstime

what way should i mount the pump and brackets


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Top one looks good


----------



## lesstime

i need to fig it out so i can weld the spare holes and send out for engraving and chrome


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


>


rip???


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime




----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> rip???


:nono:


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> :nono:


lol


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS,,, DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A SEAT LIKE THIS BUT CHEAP BECAUSE IM JUST GOING TO PAINT IT DON'T NEED IN GOOD CONDITION???


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Old school bike from GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup GOODTIMERS


What's up


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


What's up how r u


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up how r u


GOOD AND U


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


Not much...thought i mest up my knee but its ok  
wats up with u??


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


Wats sup Mr President!


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Wats sup Mr President!


:wave:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TTMFT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much...thought i mest up my knee but its ok
> wats up with u??



Glad u doing good watch ur knee don't want to be like me lol I'm doing good just getting things for the lil tiger n then off to chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> GOOD AND U


I'm doing good hanging out with my lil girl


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm doing good hanging out with my lil girl


that's what its all about :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> that's what its all about :thumbsup:


Yea that is  how ur build coming out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Miss my pirate bike


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Miss my pirate bike


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got my daughter some stickers off eBay for the lil tiger


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

And I bought this for GT EDITION LOL JK bought it to match the bike color


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT TTMFT!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Glad u doing good watch ur knee don't want to be like me lol I'm doing good just getting things for the lil tiger n then off to chrome


Thanks  and ima work on peddal car and a bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks  and ima work on peddal car and a bike


What u got to do to the pedal car


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What u got to do to the pedal car


Chrome, paint and uphoslty


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Chrome, paint and uphoslty


What color are u going with


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What color are u going with


Ithink cherry red


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Miss my pirate bike


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

more to come GT up


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> View attachment 594177
> View attachment 594178
> more to come GT up


Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:










IS GOING TO BE READY FOR VEGAS YOU ARE GETTING ME NERVES


----------



## lesstime

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS GOING TO BE READY FOR VEGAS YOU ARE GETTING ME NERVES


no need to get nerves bro we on the same team and hoping sooner then that


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top


----------



## lesstime

its cold 6° out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP what's up GT


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP BROTHER...


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP BRO...


----------



## lesstime

Heading back to work from lunch and you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

chicken tacos here i come


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Last week it was injured from my knee now im injured from a jamed finger :/ lord help me!


----------



## lesstime

better stay home


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> better stay home


It get's boring when i dnt play sports in the day


----------



## lesstime

that happens when you get older


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> that happens when you get older


Sucks being od! Lol


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> lol


Good morning lesstime


----------



## lesstime

Good morning bro an fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## lesstime

Lunch bump


----------



## lesstime

monica and the kids got these for me for Orangeless MY SCHWINN  early bday gifts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UP


----------



## lesstime

Night


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOODTIMES!!


----------



## lesstime

Morning its still cold


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Morning its still cold


its cold over here 2!


----------



## lesstime

Is water frozen?


----------



## LopezCustoms

​GT BUMP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> ​GT BUMP!


X2


----------



## INKEDUP

Got me a new project for my lil one...ill post pics soon


----------



## lesstime

You have akid?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Is water frozen?


Almost lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LopezCustoms said:


> ​GT BUMP!


Waddup bro!


----------



## lesstime

what it do


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:naughty:


----------



## lesstime

sup fams


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :naughty:


What good pimp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn GT


----------



## lesstime

eating then bed 4am start


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What good pimp


Nothing much bro just same shit different day.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOOD TIMES!
TO
THE
TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Am beat good morning is it friday yet


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## lesstime

drawing one last thing for El ****** 




bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got One of the GT EDITION parts today gettin ready for New Mexico


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Am beat good morning is it friday yet


Bro its Thursday! Lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Got One of the GT EDITION parts today gettin ready for New Mexico


from TX ????


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Thanks for the bump!


----------



## lesstime

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Bro its Thursday! Lol


you always pop my bubbes lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Got One of the GT EDITION parts today gettin ready for New Mexico


Gonna look bad! Cant wait!!!!


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Got One of the GT EDITION parts today gettin ready for New Mexico


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> from TX ????


Yes sir I need to get twisted bracket


----------



## lesstime

message me pic of how it mounts and where you want to mount it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> you always pop my bubbes lol


Lol! Y.O.L.O


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pics of it on face book GOODTIMERS


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pics of it on face book GOODTIMERS


Seen them....nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

sick cant wait to see in person


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank u. Just don't post it up on layitlow I'm waiting for New Mexico


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u. Just don't post it up on layitlow I'm waiting for New Mexico


I WANA SEE...


----------



## 55800

Wen is yuma ?


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u. Just don't post it up on layitlow I'm waiting for New Mexico


was thinking the same thing dont give in bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> I WANA SEE...


New Mexico


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Wen is yuma ?


2 weeks after New Mexico I think April 27


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> was thinking the same thing dont give in bro


Yuppp I'm going to be patient now. I notice what I post people hurry n get the same thing done. Lol


----------



## lesstime

yeah bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah bro


Yup. But I get back at u on that part. And then I already sent just D a pm on cads for lil toger


----------



## lesstime

cool let me know


----------



## Socal#13

Viejitos i.e connecting wit lesstime to come up with some sick part..

TTT FOR GOODTIMES 
SOME COOL PEEPS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Viejitos i.e connecting wit lesstime to come up with some sick part..
> 
> TTT FOR GOODTIMES
> SOME COOL PEEPS


Thomas make sure this guy doesn't get anything better then the GT bike lol I'm JUST KIDDING brother Thomas does bad ass work n really good deals hope to see what u come out brother


----------



## Socal#13

Hahah sick as joke homie am building another 20" the one i show is getting done with KK cus i gave them my word.nd my new one by lesstimei like his work ..hell yeah he gives good deals


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Hahah sick as joke homie am building another 20" the one i show is getting done with KK cus i gave them my word.nd my new one by lesstimei like his work ..hell yeah he gives good deals


That's what's up with foo. U be busting out with 2 ?


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up with foo. U be busting out with 2 ?


Yeah homie ill be kind of going out with some thing crazxy on my curent one..nd the on the one that ill be getting parts of lesstime not that much ..i need me a trck so i can do some traveling so thats my next goal.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah homie ill be kind of going out with some thing crazxy on my curent one..nd the on the one that ill be getting parts of lesstime not that much ..i need me a trck so i can do some traveling so thats my next goal.


That's what's up can't wait to see both bikes. Look on Craigslist there be some nice truck for sale my homie has one for 1500 nice lil 4cyl saves on gas I can hit him up and see if he still has it if you interested in it.


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up can't wait to see both bikes. Look on Craigslist there be some nice truck for sale my homie has one for 1500 nice lil 4cyl saves on gas I can hit him up and see if he still has it if you interested in it.


I cant wait eigthr..yeah been looking on ther am looking for a 2006 silverado a v6 cus i will be useing it to also work on a indepent car wash nd i neex it to pull a trailer with 300 gl. Of. Water.but thanks anyways am a talk to my dad cus he buys nd sells cars.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> I cant wait eigthr..yeah been looking on ther am looking for a 2006 silverado a v6 cus i will be useing it to also work on a indepent car wash nd i neex it to pull a trailer with 300 gl. Of. Water.but thanks anyways am a talk to my dad cus he buys nd sells cars.


Cool cool


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT familia!


----------



## lesstime

Morning ,,,thanks for liking my work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT


Waddup GOODTIMER! 
The GT bike looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## LopezCustoms

lesstime said:


> sup fam


 was up bro how much will you charge for a custom cut fork and sisy bar? or maybe just the fork, nothing crazy om lookn for some clean with a twist no china lol i think u seen my frame ? let me know? plan on relaesing for mesa or LA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup GOODTIMER!
> The GT bike looking good :thumbsup:


Thank u. I just got to get the my stuff from sal and the bike be ready for new mex


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> sup fam


What's up GOODTIMER


----------



## lesstime

I got two pumps for sale ,,,jr i got one on top of them two for you same as the one you have so we can fix it


----------



## lesstime

LopezCustoms said:


> was up bro how much will you charge for a custom cut fork and sisy bar? or maybe just the fork, nothing crazy om lookn for some clean with a twist no china lol i think u seen my frame ? let me know? plan on relaesing for mesa or LA


Message me on Facebook


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I got two pumps for sale ,,,jr i got one on top of them two for you same as the one you have so we can fix it


I need to pay sal some cash and then give u that money for that part


----------



## lesstime

cool go pick the one thats like yours so i can sell the other two


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u. I just got to get the my stuff from sal and the bike be ready for new mex


Gonna be hard af!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> I got two pumps for sale ,,,jr i got one on top of them two for you same as the one you have so we can fix it


Send me a pik foo!


----------



## lesstime

They on facebook and might be sold ill keep ya posted


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT up


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOOD TIMES FAMILIA!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning GOOD TIMES FAMILIA!


Whats up


----------



## lesstime

Sup everyone


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up


Nit much just chillen wbu?


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup everyone


----------



## 55800

Anyone got hotel info for new mex


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone got hotel info for new mex


Hit up Paul wall. He should has some info


----------



## David Cervantes

orangecrush719 said:


> Anyone got hotel info for new mex


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

They will be posting up info Monday in New Mexico as soon as I find out ill post up for u guys.


----------



## lesstime

cool that will be good


----------



## 55800

Coo right on jus tryin to plan ahead


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> View attachment 597187


We need to upgrade this shirt already and my dad barely brought out these shirts for Vegas.. We growing


----------



## lesstime

Nice limited edition


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Nice limited edition


Yup put it on eBay start the bid off at 1000.oo lol


----------



## lesstime

hell naw it going on the wall


----------



## lesstime

JR you have a message via fbpm i need to know before i weld anything


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

:drama:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Had a blast bowling with the familia! 
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Had a blast bowling with the familia!
> GT up!


coo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn gt


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam day off


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Dayy of as well


----------



## lesstime

Need heat only 1°


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

80 in Los Angeles


----------



## lesstime

yeah yeah lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Need heat only 1°


Its kinda hot over hervin vebtura  u should move to the west cost! Beautiful weather!


----------



## lesstime

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Its kinda hot over hervin vebtura  u should move to the west cost! Beautiful weather!


thats where id be if i was not marred and have kids


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> thats where id be if i was not marred and have kids


Lol is it cold as hell???


----------



## lesstime

yes if hell was cold lol ,,,


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> yes if hell was cold lol ,,,


Anything new???


----------



## lesstime

got a heater for buddies a mini shop he going to let me spray there so next weekend i should have a few new things


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Wat are u spraying???


----------



## lesstime

suprise


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Ooooo shit!!!


----------



## lesstime

not that big just a little upgrade


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> got a heater for buddies a mini shop he going to let me spray there so next weekend i should have a few new things



hno:hno:hno:hno::buttkick:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This is going to be the color of the lil tiger candy brandywine


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> not that big just a little upgrade


Lol put up a picture!!!! When its done!!!


----------



## lesstime

Will do


----------



## lesstime

Nice jr


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This is going to be the color of the lil tiger candy brandywine


Nice color!


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

sup fam


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> sup fam


waz up


----------



## lesstime

chillin just got home


----------



## David Cervantes

cool


----------



## lesstime

what bout you


----------



## David Cervantes

helping the kids on there homework


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> helping the kids on there homework


David u should come help me on my homework lol


----------



## lesstime

thats one smart guy right there


----------



## David Cervantes

hahaha mui chistosito


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> hahaha mui chistosito


Lol i dntt get homework lol


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

no updates til next weekend


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:



Wats up Mr President???


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> no updates til next weekend


Why is that???


----------



## lesstime

change of idea pics next week


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> change of idea pics next week


Y.O.L.O!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

lol it was not flowing right


----------



## 55800

Wats good


----------



## lesstime

Sup Bro


----------



## 55800

Wat u uo too


----------



## lesstime

Was sleeping lol now at work


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> lol it was not flowing right


Lol well make it flow rite!


----------



## lesstime

Hell yeah


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This is going to be the color of the lil tiger candy brandywine


 is that the car i think it is


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> is that the car i think it is


Idk Dre just sent it to me asking if this the color I want and I said for it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

bump


----------



## David Cervantes

VENTURA CHEEKING IN :wave:


----------



## lesstime

whats happeing


----------



## lesstime

see yas in the mornin


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk Dre just sent it to me asking if this the color I want and I said for it


 oh cuz it looked kinda like your elco for the moment lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol I wish my elco was painted.


----------



## lesstime

Bump bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up Thomas. Where all the goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

yuma hitting a show down south ,,,,,,,,sup just had some good ass chicken tacos


----------



## 55800

Bump


----------



## lesstime

sup AJ


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> sup AJ


Sup bro what u up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> Bump


What's crackn brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yuma hitting a show down south ,,,,,,,,sup just had some good ass chicken tacos


Yup busting out 2 bad ass bikes to. Ill post those pics up soon I get them ... Ship me out a taco


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> Sup bro what u up to


trying to finsh this lil thing to get painted



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yup busting out 2 bad ass bikes to. Ill post those pics up soon I get them ... Ship me out a taco


 yes they is GT UP,,, there is no more all in my belly


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!!!


----------



## lesstime

Mornimg


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup lesstime!


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS??? TUCSON CHECKIN IN...


----------



## lesstime

Sup just put ram horns on monicas schwinn for fun


----------



## TucsonMC86

THATS TIGHT,,, YOU GOT ANY PICS???


----------



## lesstime

Here ya go


----------



## TucsonMC86

LOOKIN GOOD BROTHER :thumbsup:... LOVE THE DR PEPPERS EVERYWHERE HAHA :biggrin:...


----------



## lesstime

lol thanks thats all the ones i drank when out there turned t4 trike radio on and was out there for a few hours messed with baby blues a little also ,,, put crank bearing in ,flipped pump mount back over cuz we like it better this way also found a spot to mount the plaque GT


----------



## TucsonMC86

HELL YEAH DR. IS THE BEST... N THAT'S WHAT'S UP PUTTIN IN WORK,,, SAME HERE... N YEAH I LIKE THE PUMP LIKE THAT TO JUST MY INPUT... STAY PUSHIN,,, GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

TucsonMC86 said:


> HELL YEAH DR. IS THE BEST... N THAT'S WHAT'S UP PUTTIN IN WORK,,, SAME HERE... N YEAH I LIKE THE PUMP LIKE THAT TO JUST MY INPUT... STAY PUSHIN,,, GT UP!!!


yes it is always even if it cold am doing what i can thanks taking apart to send out for chrome so i can get back in time for shows fingers crossed you got any new pics


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> lol thanks thats all the ones i drank when out there turned t4 trike radio on and was out there for a few hours messed with baby blues a little also ,,, put crank bearing in ,flipped pump mount back over cuz we like it better this way also found a spot to mount the plaque GT
> View attachment 600081


Nice


----------



## lesstime

thanks bro


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

thanks david ,,,,


the bag is covering the seat from dust lol


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's crackn brother


What good bro hows everything


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719+
Lil_Rob00
sup guys


----------



## Lil_Rob00

What's good Thomas see the bikes are coming along good. First time idaho has someone to step up the competition.


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> yes it is always even if it cold am doing what i can thanks taking apart to send out for chrome so i can get back in time for shows fingers crossed you got any new pics


THATS COOL BRO... N NOT RIGHT NOW,,, THE SEAT IS AT THE SHOP N IM GETTING SOME MURALS PUT ON THE FENDERS TOMORROW... N THEN WHEN I GET THAT ALL BACK IM GOING TO PUT THE NEW PARTS I GOT,,, JUST A STEERING WHEEL N THIRD WHEEL KIT GOT TO PAINT IT ALL WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...


----------



## lesstime

Lil_Rob00 said:


> What's good Thomas see the bikes are coming along good. First time idaho has someone to step up the competition.


 thanks bro ,,, you bringing anything out soon?


----------



## lesstime

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS COOL BRO... N NOT RIGHT NOW,,, THE SEAT IS AT THE SHOP N IM GETTING SOME MURALS PUT ON THE FENDERS TOMORROW... N THEN WHEN I GET THAT ALL BACK IM GOING TO PUT THE NEW PARTS I GOT,,, JUST A STEERING WHEEL N THIRD WHEEL KIT GOT TO PAINT IT ALL WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...


cool cant wait to see the upgrades  GT UP


----------



## TucsonMC86

HA ME EITHER,,, HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE ALL PUT TOGETHER NEXT WEEKEND... GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

getting deep in here


lesstime
TucsonMC86+
GT Juan_YOLO
orangecrush719+


----------



## lesstime

TucsonMC86 said:


> HA ME EITHER,,, HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE ALL PUT TOGETHER NEXT WEEKEND... GT UP!!!


right on that will be good


----------



## David Cervantes

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS COOL BRO... N NOT RIGHT NOW,,, THE SEAT IS AT THE SHOP N IM GETTING SOME MURALS PUT ON THE FENDERS TOMORROW... N THEN WHEN I GET THAT ALL BACK IM GOING TO PUT THE NEW PARTS I GOT,,, JUST A STEERING WHEEL N THIRD WHEEL KIT GOT TO PAINT IT ALL WILL POST PICS TOMORROW...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

lesstime said:


> thanks bro ,,, you bringing anything out soon?


No had to put the project on hold again but I'm for sure going to do those fenders when I get rolling again.


----------



## lesstime

Right on let me know if you need anything


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOOD TIMERS!!!


----------



## lesstime

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning GOOD TIMERS!!!


sleep much lol


----------



## lesstime

Not good laptop just broke    so many pics gone that only i have seen


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> sleep much lol


Ik rite!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Not good laptop just broke    so many pics gone that only i have seen


y.o.l.o lol


----------



## lesstime

Not funnie now i have to spend 300+ for a new one or 800+ for a good desk top


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Not funnie now i have to spend 300+ for a new one or 800+ for a good desk top


Lol u should get ir repired if u can?


----------



## lesstime

Idk if they can its a cheap compaq515


----------



## TucsonMC86

MY NEW LIL PROJECT,,, JUST GOT IT LAST NIGHT... WHAT YOU ALL THINK???


----------



## lesstime

Nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Stay pushing goodtimes looking good on the builds. On here and Facebook. Can't wait to start hitting the LRM TOUR


----------



## lesstime

How lil tiger jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> How lil tiger jr


It's doing good parts are collecting dust and the frame I'm not sure


----------



## lesstime

Whos painting it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Whos painting it


The guy from goodtimes area fifty one


----------



## lesstime

Right on he does nice work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Right on he does nice work


Yea he does. Just need to chrome n get the accessories for the bike n I'm done to I get bored of it


----------



## lesstime

You get chrome prices yet?


----------



## TucsonMC86

PUT IN ALIL WORK,,, PAINTED THE PARTS NOW JUST NEED TO CLEAR...


----------



## lesstime

Nice cant wait to see on bike


----------



## TucsonMC86

YEAH GOING TO CLEAR TOMORROW N THEN PUT ON THE BIKE ON TUESDAY OR WEDNESDAY... BUT THEY WON'T BE ON THERE TO LONG BECAUSE IM DONE WITH CHINA PARTS HAHA,,, GOIN TO HIT UP THE CUSTOM PARTS NOW... GOT TO STEP IT UP FOR THE MIGHTY GT!!!


----------



## lesstime

Right on bro


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lesstime

Sup how your updates coming


----------



## 55800

BUMP GT


----------



## lesstime

Sup Aj


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> Sup Aj


Jus chillin tryin to find sumthin to do for pedal car


----------



## lesstime

What you mean??


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> What you mean??


Im board wit it need to add sum accesories


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


>


Looks good mr president! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMC86

THATS WHAT MY BABY LOOKS LIKE RIGHT NOW,,, SHE HALF NAKED HAHA... NO FENDERS SEAT OR PEDELS...


----------



## TucsonMC86

David Cervantes said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


Frame looks nice David! We need to talk


----------



## lesstime

Lookin sick David


----------



## brn2hop

Ke pedo!


----------



## lesstime

What check your pm foo


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOT MY SEAT BACK...


----------



## lesstime

Sick


----------



## TucsonMC86

THANKS BRO...


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## TucsonMC86

YUPP GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

Started stripping parts on baby blues


----------



## brn2hop

lesstime said:


> What check your pm foo


I did.....no comprende wey


----------



## lesstime

Y not


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT TTMFT!


----------



## lesstime

Sup yolo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS....... :inout:


----------



## CE 707

David Cervantes said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good times photo shoot New Mexico


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good times Yuma chapter putting in work in Mexico


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT new bike just bust out from the Yuma chapter at Mexico car show


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice pics Jr ...new Mexico and yuma looking good out there


----------



## lesstime

Sure are


----------



## INKEDUP

What's new with u? How r ur rides?


----------



## lesstime

Coming along slowly having 13 day
Of killed me money wise


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT new bike just bust out from the Yuma chapter at Mexico car show


:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good times Yuma chapter putting in work in Mexico


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Nice pics Jr ...new Mexico and yuma looking good out there


THNKS I JACK THE PICS FROM TURTLE..LOL.. HOW U BEEN LONG TIME NO SEE IN HERE..LOL.


----------



## INKEDUP

I've been good homie fucking living.independent ain't no joke...I got the damn stomach flu but I'm getting there...I wanna paint a pedal car I have for my girls son...how u been?


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top
Good Times!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol to many bump... Less bump more pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I've been good homie fucking living.independent ain't no joke...I got the damn stomach flu but I'm getting there...I wanna paint a pedal car I have for my girls son...how u been?


Damn that sucks kinda hard n shit but keep pushing G. Ur hard work pays off. That's what's up Ventura chapter coming out with bunch pedal cars huh ? And me doing good getting GT READY and the lil tiger ready to for the tour


----------



## lesstime

Tomorrow this will be metal


----------



## lesstime

Lunch tyme


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that sucks kinda hard n shit but keep pushing G. Ur hard work pays off. That's what's up Ventura chapter coming out with bunch pedal cars huh ? And me doing good getting GT READY and the lil tiger ready to for the tour


Thanks and yeah Ive only heard from one but I haven't seen any of em yet....I'm gonna paint mine next week ill post pics...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks and yeah Ive only heard from one but I haven't seen any of em yet....I'm gonna paint mine next week ill post pics...


U soon will :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Sup on way to cut some stuff


----------



## lesstime

Here yea go


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## lesstime

Lunch bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup Good Timers!


----------



## lesstime

Just fulltimein bro


----------



## lesstime

Baby blues,Elgringo hanging out


----------



## dee_5o5

lesstime said:


> Baby blues,Elgringo hanging out


them bikes are nice :thumbsup: Are you bringing them both to new mexico in april?


----------



## lesstime

Fingers crossed bro


----------



## dee_5o5

lesstime said:


> Fingers crossed bro


Hope you can make it out with them....


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Just fulltimein bro


Nice fenders! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Me too


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro s


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## TucsonMC86

David Cervantes said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD DAVID :thumbsup:...


----------



## David Cervantes

TucsonMC86 said:


> LOOKIN GOOD DAVID :thumbsup:...



THANKS


----------



## CE 707

David Cervantes said:


>


cant wait to see what curly does to it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


>


Looking good Mr President! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Sick David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Look good GOODTIMER


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam more updates????


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

Sup bro


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Sup bro


chiling


----------



## lesstime

Right on frame is getting there


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Right on frame is getting there


hows your tricke coming along


----------



## lesstime

Kinda slow


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Kinda slow


up dats


----------



## lesstime

Huh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Morning bump


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup GT familia! 
Whos ready to see the 49ers kick the ravens ass!!!


----------



## lesstime

ugh


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup GT familia!
> Whos ready to see the 49ers kick the ravens ass!!!


:thumbsdown:


----------



## lesstime

X2


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> ugh


What???? Lol


----------



## lesstime

Winers just popping up every where talking smak lol


----------



## lesstime

Lots of bandwagon jumpers


----------



## lesstime

Sister just bought some wheels for her fairlady


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsdown:


:thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Winers just popping up every where talking smak lol


I been a niner fan! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I did lil something to GT EDITION.... I won't keep this secret from layitlow,... I put air in my tires... GT PUSHING  lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## lesstime

Yolo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yolo


I'm going to be getting my stuff soon from sal


----------



## lesstime

Cool cant wait to see it on the bike


----------



## lesstime

Going to work ony car this month  just was hanging with buddie going to let me work on in his garage


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Going to work ony car this month  just was hanging with buddie going to let me work on in his garage


That's cool. What u going to do to it.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cool cant wait to see it on the bike


Just waiting on that custom part


----------



## lesstime

Get it hoppin smashing back bumper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Get it hoppin smashing back bumper


100+??????


----------



## lesstime

Lol we will see


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> TTT


What's up


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


Just been working bro getting ready for uniques show in march lol
And you bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol we will see


Cool cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just been working bro getting ready for uniques show in march lol
> And you bro


Same here brother just working and pushing to get everything done. I might go to unique. Or just wait to LRM. I know if I go to unique I'm going to want to bust out with my new shit lol I'm not patient lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

2013 new up dates on both bikes soon


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Same here brother just working and pushing to get everything done. I might go to unique. Or just wait to LRM. I know if I go to unique I'm going to want to bust out with my new shit lol I'm not patient lol


When's the lrm show bro.?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> When's the lrm show bro.?


It's up in the air for New Mexico show for me.. That's April 15 and for sure I'm going to Mesa az that April 28 on a Saturday might


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

I'll probably go to Mesa bro


----------



## lesstime

Taxes done 208 making some changes


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2013 new up dates on both bikes soon


 did you engrave your parts in gt..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> did you engrave your parts in gt..


Na no engraving  I wish I was a baller like that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Taxes done 208 making some changes


Lucky they didn't give me shit I was off almost the whole year


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na no engraving  I wish I was a baller like that


Oh i thougth you did it looks like you did..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup Good Timers!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Oh i thougth you did it looks like you did..


Just the reflection off the floor.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup Good Timers!


What's crackn how was ur weekn


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just the reflection off the floor.


Yeah i zoomd in uts the floor ..wat did you do on to it..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Yeah i zoomd in uts the floor ..wat did you do on to it..


U will see I might bring it out with the stuff to unique or LRM. Drop another G in to it. Fuckn stupid bike should been a car lol


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHAT UP BRO...


----------



## lesstime

Just got home


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up tony and Thomas.....


----------



## lesstime

Bout to eat then draw


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's crackn how was ur weekn


It was wack! Lol jk it was good how about ur??


----------



## lesstime

Lmao


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Yolo has changed


----------



## lesstime

Cant wait to see the 2013Yoko


----------



## lesstime




----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 2013 new up dates on both bikes soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:worship:


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up tony and Thomas.....


NUN MUCH JUST WORKIN ON THE BIKE TRYIN TO HIT A SHOW IN PHOENIX THIS SAT... WHAT UP PAUL HOW U DOIN???



lesstime said:


> Bout to eat then draw


SAME HERE BRO,,, GOIN TO EAT THEN WORK ON THE BIKE...



GT Juan_YOLO said:


> It was wack! Lol jk it was good how about ur??


WHAT UP JUAN,,, U STILL MAD BOUT THE GAME???


----------



## lesstime

Lol thanks david


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Cant wait to see the 2013Yoko


Me ither! Lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yolo has changed


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


>


That's ugly.... Should put a bud light them it would look bad ass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yolo has changed


Post new up dates on GT fb topic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> It was wack! Lol jk it was good how about ur??


Weekn was pretty good carnitas and beer for 2 days straight lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's ugly.... Should put a bud light them it would look bad ass


Was at work when took pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NUN MUCH JUST WORKIN ON THE BIKE TRYIN TO HIT A SHOW IN PHOENIX THIS SAT... WHAT UP PAUL HOW U DOIN???
> 
> 
> SAME HERE BRO,,, GOIN TO EAT THEN WORK ON THE BIKE...
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP JUAN,,, U STILL MAD BOUT THE GAME???



That's what's up. Ill give u a call sometime this week when best time to reach you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Was at work when took pic


Still would of put a bid light during lunch brake


----------



## lesstime

Boss was in that white truck i want my job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Boss was in that white truck i want my job


Okay okay


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## lesstime

Beef tacos


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's ugly.... Should put a bud light them it would look bad ass


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## lesstime

Up dates this week ?????


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U will see I might bring it out with the stuff to unique or LRM. Drop another G in to it. Fuckn stupid bike should been a car lol


Deam homie your balling ..forreal .i migth be selling mine...hope to see you at uniques bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Up dates this week ?????


Hope it's my hope its my part


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Deam homie your balling ..forreal .i migth be selling mine...hope to see you at uniques bro


Which u bike u Slagn. U don't have a turn table for sale


----------



## lesstime

Lol that under cover lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol that under cover lol


Lol my chromer is waiting on you..


----------



## lesstime

ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up. Ill give u a call sometime this week when best time to reach you


OKK SOUNDS GOOD,,, N ANYTIME AFTER LIKE 5 OR 6 ANY DAY...


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Cant wait to see the 2013Yoko


Me ither! Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Weekn was pretty good carnitas and beer for 2 days straight lol


Lucky! Lol thats great to hear!


----------



## lesstime

Hay hay hay


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> NUN MUCH JUST WORKIN ON THE BIKE TRYIN TO HIT A SHOW IN PHOENIX THIS SAT... WHAT UP PAUL HOW U DOIN???
> 
> 
> SAME HERE BRO,,, GOIN TO EAT THEN WORK ON THE BIKE...
> 
> 
> WHAT UP JUAN,,, U STILL MAD BOUT THE GAME???


Bro that game had some holdings that they didnt call but fuk it lol next year!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> NUN MUCH JUST WORKIN ON THE BIKE TRYIN TO HIT A SHOW IN PHOENIX THIS SAT... WHAT UP PAUL HOW U DOIN???
> 
> 
> SAME HERE BRO,,, GOIN TO EAT THEN WORK ON THE BIKE...
> 
> 
> WHAT UP JUAN,,, U STILL MAD BOUT THE GAME???


Bro that game had some holdings that they didnt call but fuk it lol next year!


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Bro that game had some holdings that they didnt call but fuk it lol next year!


YEAH I KNOW THEY DIDN'T,,, WAS A GOOD GAME THOU...


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Which u bike u Slagn. U don't have a turn table for sale


My bike i took to vegas ...nah my homebouy has one just laying ther in his garage.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> My bike i took to vegas ...nah my homebouy has one just laying ther in his garage.


Tell him how much n ill go get it if the price is right... I thought u sold the bike to ur primos or some shit like that


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> YEAH I KNOW THEY DIDN'T,,, WAS A GOOD GAME THOU...


Yeah it was :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Tell him how much n ill go get it if the price is right... I thought u sold the bike to ur primos or some shit like that


I just took it ther for a while cus ther was some shit going on in my house but i got it back last week...alrigth forsure ill talk to him..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> I just took it ther for a while cus ther was some shit going on in my house but i got it back last week...alrigth forsure ill talk to him..


That's cool. Let me know brother good looking out


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool. Let me know brother good looking out


Some foo from out of state gives me 25 for it. Forsure homoe dont even trip ill let you know wat he sais


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pm me your address


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Another new Yuma GT bike


----------



## TucsonMC86

DAMN GT COMIN HARD FOR 2013,,, GT UP!!! LOOKIN GOOD FAM...


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Another new Yuma GT bike


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Yuma coming hard


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## lesstime

Sup just got home after i finshed work and cup holders for elgringo


----------



## lesstime

See


----------



## lesstime

Some more bracket that match


----------



## David Cervantes

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## lesstime

Lol crazy David


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Nice Krazy Kutting bike! Welcome to our GT famila!!


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Another new Yuma GT bike


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup Good Timers!


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Sup bro


Not much waddup with u???


----------



## lesstime

Heading to bed


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup Good Timers!


WHAT UP BROTHER...


----------



## lesstime

Sup brahs


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHAT UP BROTHER...


Nit much bro just heading to school 
Wbu??


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Sup brahs


Brahs??? Lmao we men foo! Haha jk not much wassup with u??


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Nit much bro just heading to school
> Wbu??


THATS COOL :thumbsup:,,, JUST AT HOME TODAY PUTTIN IN WORK ON THE BIKE TRYIN TO PUT IT TOGETHER TODAY... WILL POST PICS LATER...


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT UP!!!


----------



## lesstime

Brahs =bros


----------



## LopezCustoms

_TOOK HER OUT FOR A CRUISE TO DONUT STORE SUNDAY REPPIN THAT GOOTIMES SO.CAL PLAQUE! GT UP!_


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Another new Yuma GT bike


that gtimer has the same sissybar as me nd he put it the same way as mine..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> that gtimer has the same sissybar as me nd he put it the same way as mine..


That why I don't get my stuff cut by crazy kutting. He makes the same parts over and over again who knows who got those parts to. i seen some skull rims he did on 4 different bikes. I also had my skulls forks done for the pirate bike. and he end up copying me and doing it on bike. He cool guy n has good prices. But I rather go with some else so I know my parts won't be copy.


----------



## Socal#13

Doggystyle has them to thats why am selling mine nd getting a diffrent ones..that sucks


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That why I don't get my stuff cut by crazy kutting. He makes the same parts over and over again who knows who got those parts to. i seen some skull rims he did on 4 different bikes. I also had my skulls forks done for the pirate bike. and he end up copying me and doing it on bike. He cool guy n has good prices. But I rather go with some else so I know my parts won't be copy.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Socal#13 said:


> Doggystyle has them to thats why am selling mine nd getting a diffrent ones..that sucks


huh? doggystyle has what? your sissybar? pics please


----------



## lesstime

Ill never make the same parts for diffrent customers  cool looking parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ill never make the same parts for diffrent customers  cool looking parts


Less fab sucks... Just saying lol Jk bro


----------



## lesstime

Thats fine it cool


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS COOL :thumbsup:,,, JUST AT HOME TODAY PUTTIN IN WORK ON THE BIKE TRYIN TO PUT IT TOGETHER TODAY... WILL POST PICS LATER...


Cool bro cant wait for the bike to be done!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Brahs =bros


Ooo ok lmao thought it was for what girls wear lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LopezCustoms said:


> _TOOK HER OUT FOR A CRUISE TO DONUT STORE SUNDAY REPPIN THAT GOOTIMES SO.CAL PLAQUE! GT UP!_


nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Thats fine it cool


----------



## David Cervantes

LopezCustoms said:


> _TOOK HER OUT FOR A CRUISE TO DONUT STORE SUNDAY REPPIN THAT GOOTIMES SO.CAL PLAQUE! GT UP!_




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

New mock up pics in elgringo topic


----------



## Socal#13

JUSTDEEZ said:


> huh? doggystyle has what? your sissybar? pics please


Not mine homie ..i think kk did the patts nd keept doing replecas..kk are good peps nd am not talking shit before any body gets my words twisted..


----------



## oneofakind

Socal#13 said:


> Not mine homie ..i think kk did the patts nd keept doing replecas..kk are good peps nd am not talking shit before any body gets my words twisted..


Krazy jutting. did not do any of doggystyle parts...!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Krazy jutting. did not do any of doggystyle parts...!!!!


What's up brother how u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> New mock up pics in elgringo topic


Looks good....


----------



## lesstime

You didnt even look


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Not mine homie ..i think kk did the patts nd keept doing replecas..kk are good peps nd am not talking shit before any body gets my words twisted..


It's all good bro. Just hit up justdeez for ur design and lesstimes for ur cut parts...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> You didnt even look


The last pic was ur son on the bike and u want to shorten the handle bars


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up brother how u been


Was good bro..finally get back to it atfer a set back but at it again how you doin lil tiger lookin good..can't wait to kick again I will be doing a few la shows this year...


----------



## lesstime

Lol haha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol haha


What u laughing at -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> Was good bro..finally get back to it atfer a set back but at it again how you doin lil tiger lookin good..can't wait to kick again I will be doing a few la shows this year...


Thanks brother. I been doing good tryin to get both bikes ready.. I see that u coming down for uniques. If you guys need hotel prices let me know I know some cheap ones close to my house in la.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


What's up david


----------



## Socal#13

Well i guess kk copied that desing from someone else..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal#13 said:


> that gtimer has the same sissybar as me nd he put it the same way as mine..


THATS SANTI SON FOO


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey homie lemme jus say I liked those forks n I wanted them when they were forsale back in the day so I told em to cut em there a lil different n ingrave them. Nobody else has em ingraved bro so coppying it was me bro sorry I jus liked it


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That why I don't get my stuff cut by crazy kutting. He makes the same parts over and over again who knows who got those parts to. i seen some skull rims he did on 4 different bikes. I also had my skulls forks done for the pirate bike. and he end up copying me and doing it on bike. He cool guy n has good prices. But I rather go with some else so I know my parts won't be copy.


----------



## Socal#13

mr.widow-maker said:


> THATS SANTI SON FOO


Well dont know shit foo ill i know is that doggy style had them first then anybike ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hey homie lemme jus say I liked those forks n I wanted them when they were forsale back in the day so I told em to cut em there a lil different n ingrave them. Nobody else has em ingraved bro so coppying it was me bro sorry I jus liked it


it's all good foo. I sold them anyways.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Socal#13 said:


> Well dont know shit foo ill i know is that doggy style had them first then anybike ..


Check it out bro I did design for parts that no one did if u want ill pm it to u ... Just have lesstimes cut it for u. It's drawing n I know one done it yet


----------



## Socal#13

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Check it out bro I did design for parts that no one did if u want ill pm it to u ... Just have lesstimes cut it for u. It's drawing n I know one done it yet


Pm me bro.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

At work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> it's all good foo. I sold them anyways.


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT bump


Waddup p.j!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nothing I'm just over here in Burbank city


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

And you


----------



## lesstime

this day sucks


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> And you


Chillen lol playin fifa! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Sup


Not much whats up with u?


----------



## lesstime

Just got home from a bad day


----------



## David Cervantes

lesstime said:


> Just got home from a bad day


waz up


----------



## lesstime

Car broke , coworkers on my last nerve been on same truck for 4days ,,,, i should have 4 trucks done ,one a day ughhhhhhh


----------



## lesstime

Cant fig out what wrong with car and 90%of tools are at work


----------



## David Cervantes

that sucks


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Just got home from a bad day


Hope it gets beter!


----------



## 55800

Bump


----------



## lesstime

Up at 330 work by 445 back home with tools by 615 agh let see were god wants me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cant fig out what wrong with car and 90%of tools are at work


Give me a call later like 11 let u know quick what's wrong with ur car when u explain to me what is doing


----------



## lesstime

Ok the number you callef from


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ok the number you callef from


Yea


----------



## lesstime

I think it the headlight swich shorting out ,,,,everything off it runs light on it died battery is good tryed two batts ,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I think it the headlight swich shorting out ,,,,everything off it runs light on it died battery is good tryed two batts ,,


Did u buy one those cheap battery


----------



## lesstime

I have inter state and a die hard


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How long have u had the battery


----------



## lesstime

One for a year that the one in the car and other is a few months


----------



## INKEDUP

wuz up guys..I just finished spraying the new ride for my lil boy...who can I send pics to to upload em here?


----------



## lesstime

Up


----------



## lesstime

208 7036891


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> wuz up guys..I just finished spraying the new ride for my lil boy...who can I send pics to to upload em here?


Txt them to my phone 
(805)-861-7600


----------



## lesstime

Up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

Looking good fam keep pushing GT UP!!


----------



## lesstime

How it going bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

lesstime said:


> How it going bro


Going good loko how's da fam...


----------



## lesstime

Good everyone good bro trying to get ready for shows


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

lesstime said:


> Good everyone good bro trying to get ready for shows


That's the GT way stay up and say what's up 2 da fam .....


----------



## lesstime

Will do you too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Up


That's was quick. Is that the plaq I sent u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Looking good fam keep pushing GT UP!!


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> wuz up guys..I just finished spraying the new ride for my lil boy...who can I send pics to to upload em here?


If u want sent them to my email. And congrats bro I didn't know u had lil one 

[email protected]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> One for a year that the one in the car and other is a few months


Idk I would say the get both battery test it if u don't have power driving.


----------



## lesstime

The batts work in elco nd test good on my tester ,,,, yeah got lastnight


----------



## lesstime

Bump bros where yea at


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Best advice then go to nearest car dealership get it new car


----------



## lesstime

you paying???


----------



## TucsonMC86

TUCSON CHECKIN IN...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To 
The
Top 
GOOD TIMES VENTURA


----------



## lesstime

208


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Txt them to my phone
> (805)-861-7600


Pics sent


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Inked up's pedal car


----------



## INKEDUP

As u can see it used to be a pink pedal car all rusted...I painted it this new color for his 1st bday theme(sailor)

.ill repaint it later...I tried cheating on the red stripe n it came off so I had to redo it but this time with paint


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Finishdd product!


----------



## lesstime

Looling good bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Finishdd product!


:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Finishdd product!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodnight GT have good weekn


----------



## lesstime

Happy bday Aj have a Good time


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Happy bday Aj have a Good time


Happy birthday Aj! Have a great day!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GoodTimers!


----------



## lesstime

Sup Yoko


----------



## lesstime

Yolo


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Yolo


Waddup bro!!!! :h5:


----------



## lesstime

Chilling bout to strip baby blues and work on something for jr


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Chilling bout to strip baby blues and work on something for jr


----------



## lesstime

Calm down


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning GT N happy birthday gtimer


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Chilling bout to strip baby blues and work on something for jr


Sounds great!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Calm down


I can't. I want to see the part u making me chrome and the parts sal has on my bike already


----------



## lesstime

Me too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Me too


I was going to wait for LRM but I rather bust out at uniques bike show


----------



## lesstime

No just wait bro


----------



## LopezCustoms

happy saturday GT fam SoCal checkn in woth a cold:/ lol but lookn good up in here with that pedal car inked!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I was going to wait for LRM but I rather bust out at uniques bike show


Na bro u should wait!!!! U know that people will copy u rite after the uniques show!


----------



## lesstime

Yep thats true lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

GT coming hard for sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yes sir we coming out hard. We going to hit shows with nice show bikes with big number of bikes.


----------



## lesstime

Yep


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir we coming out hard. We going to hit shows with nice show bikes with big number of bikes.


U know it bro! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Haveing a GOOD TIME 
my pops and Mr Vice President


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Haveing a GOOD TIME
> my pops and Mr Vice President



:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT up


----------



## lesstime

Whos up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Whos up


I'm am up drinking a bud light


----------



## lesstime

Whos up,,

We up,,

Who

GT up


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top
Good Times!


----------



## lesstime

Found the fender braces for front wheel on baby blues now to get some for rear


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Found the fender braces for front wheel on baby blues now to get some for rear


I think u have to much bike parts stored away. I think u should take pics of everything sell it to all the GT members


----------



## lesstime

Lmao hahhahaaaaaa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lmao hahhahaaaaaa


For real


----------



## lesstime

Baby blues


----------



## lesstime

I have 3boys frames 2girls frames ill sell two radio flyers one stock one custom ,one old scooter and a scooter from 90s ill sell


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I have 3boys frames 2girls frames ill sell two radio flyers one stock one custom ,one old scooter and a scooter from 90s ill sell


Talking bout parts lol


----------



## lesstime

Dont have much for custom parts i will send you a gift and you better use it fucker


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Dont have much for custom parts i will send you a gift and you better use it fucker


I want a gift aswell lmao!


----------



## lesstime

Buy some parts 1st lol jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Dont have much for custom parts i will send you a gift and you better use it fucker


Ill be waiting lol. U don't have any custom mirror laying around


----------



## lesstime

No i want some though


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Buy some parts 1st lol jk


Y.O.L.O lmao


----------



## lesstime

Whats good for today


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Whats good for today


Idk bro to early! Lol wat time is it over there?


----------



## lesstime

843


----------



## lesstime

Went to a bike show lastnight in my garage lmao


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Went to a bike show lastnight in my garage lmao


Weres the competition at??


----------



## lesstime

Your house


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Your house


Lmao!!!


----------



## lesstime

I need to pull them out and get the kids cleaning sun is out and its over 40°outside


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> I need to pull them out and get the kids cleaning sun is out and its over 40°outside


Damm 40°  lol shit cold!


----------



## lesstime

Feels like summer from the teens we had all winter


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Feels like summer from the teens we had all winter


What! Lol its 43° and its cold af! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol am almost in shorts lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Lol am almost in shorts lol


Lmao!


----------



## lesstime

Going to be a nice summer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's good goodtimers


----------



## lesstime

Sup man sunn is very nice today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup man sunn is very nice today


To bad u need to be in garage makin my part  lol
I'm Jk


----------



## lesstime

thats the best part i can see what am doing now and not cold as f


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> thats the best part i can see what am doing now and not cold as f


Cold is good what u talking about.


----------



## lesstime

No its not you cant feel your hands ,nose runs like a water fall,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> No its not you cant feel your hands ,nose runs like a water fall,



Lol close ur garage n buy heather


----------



## lesstime

Then ill have to buy more lights also


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Then ill have to buy more lights also


I see I see


----------



## lesstime

Lol sun is heat and light in one


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


How widow maker coming out


----------



## lesstime

Sup jr


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

Found these while looking through one of my albums.


----------



## lesstime

Sick


----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> View attachment 606156
> View attachment 606156


This guy still has this trike. He was asking 400 last time.


----------



## lesstime

Well worth it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CaliLifeStyle said:


> View attachment 606155
> View attachment 606155
> 
> Found these while looking through one of my albums.


CE 707 own that bike... Nice pictures


----------



## lesstime

True


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup jr


Just at work chilling


----------



## lesstime

Oh snap


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> Happy bday Aj have a Good time


Right on thanks GTimers!!


----------



## lesstime

Any time bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## lesstime

Almost done jr maybe end of day


----------



## lesstime

bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## INKEDUP

Thank u all for the props on the pedal car...everybody who saw it loved it!


----------



## lesstime

Gt up


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TTT


----------



## lesstime

Cutting for customers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP JR...[/COLOR


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP JR...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP JR...


What's up I'm just here chilling what's up with u


----------



## TucsonMC86

COOL COOL,,, JUST GOT BACK FROM THE BIKE SHOP GOT SOME GOLD BOLTS FOR THE CONTI KIT N SEAT... BIKE GETTIN THERE ALMOST THERE...


----------



## David Cervantes

TucsonMC86 said:


> COOL COOL,,, JUST GOT BACK FROM THE BIKE SHOP GOT SOME GOLD BOLTS FOR THE CONTI KIT N SEAT... BIKE GETTIN THERE ALMOST THERE...


:thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good afternoon Good Timers!


----------



## lesstime

Whats up it was nice to work on parts all day today for jr Luis and two other customers


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Whats up it was nice to work on parts all day today for jr Luis and two other customers


My middle nane is luis so that means those parts are mines?


----------



## lesstime

Nope 1name and nick names


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up yolo


----------



## lesstime

Damn david its looking hella sick


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Nope 1name and nick names


Damn!!!! Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up yolo


Not much bro hope we make it out to Uniques i gonna get the pre reg today but idk if i can go its my niece bautizo so idk i ill go but some members will


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Bout to hit garage sun is out


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

NOTHIN MUCH JUST BOUT TO GO TO MY TIOS FUNERAL :angel: N THEN COMIN BACK HOME N FIGURING OUT WHAT IM GOIN TO DO WITH MY BIKE TRYIN TO KEEP MY MIND OFF ALL THIS DEATH AROUND ME... WHAT BOUT U BRO???


----------



## lesstime

Sorry bro ,,,, get a burrito then work on some more parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Wats good familia!


----------



## lesstime

Changing alt in car maybe thats the problem


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


LOOKS REALLY NICE :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


>


Damm!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Damm!!!!! :thumbsup:


YOLO


----------



## lesstime

Jr where are you


----------



## lesstime

Kaylas bike now on 20s,,,she working to buy tires tubes and fenders


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> YOLO


2G


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Kaylas bike now on 20s,,,she working to buy tires tubes and fenders


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


Looks badasss!!! I love the patterns!


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Morning Good Timers!


----------



## lesstime

Looking for chrome lower a arms for town car and some steering parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Looking for chrome lower a arms for town car and some steering parts


Just send your shit get chrome. Ain't nothing like having fresh chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Morning Good Timers!


What's up morning to u to


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just send your shit get chrome. Ain't nothing like having fresh chrome


I have to get some from junk yard have to keep car movable


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I have to get some from junk yard have to keep car movable


That's the best thing u can do get extra set of everything to u ready to set ur car on chrome. Lot of car builders that I know do that.


----------



## lesstime

True ,,,,,,baby blues fenders in black flake soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> True ,,,,,,baby blues fenders in black flake soon


Who painting elspock


----------



## lesstime

Am going to have too :/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Am going to have too :/


Lol u must of painted ur own shit lol


----------



## lesstime

Huh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nada


----------



## lesstime

Umm ok


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

Any one need a 20"boys frame ??


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> Any one need a 20"boys frame ??


HOW MUCH???


----------



## lesstime

45each shipped


----------



## lesstime

Sup David


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


Wats good Mr President? :h5:


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Any one need a 20"boys frame ??


Pic?


----------



## lesstime

Just reg boy schwinn look alikes frames no mods


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!
GT 4life!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck I won't be able to make it to uniques got to work


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck I won't be able to make it to uniques got to work


DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO,,, U MAKIN IT TO MESA RIGHT???


----------



## lesstime

You dont look well jr you might want to call in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> You dont look well jr you might want to call in


Na need the money for GT edition or lil tiger one of the bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO,,, U MAKIN IT TO MESA RIGHT???


Yea ill be there. Do u know where I can find the ore reg form


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea ill be there. Do u know where I can find the ore reg form


SEE U THERE... N NA I DON'T BRO,,, I WILL TRY N FIND OUT RIGHT NOW N GET BACK TO U...


----------



## TucsonMC86

In the link provided you can download a exhibitor form for the show. Under the Mesa Show Flyer on the screen.....click on the icon "Mesa Super Show Exhibitor Form"

http://motorsportshowcase.com/Events.html

THIS IS WHAT I FOUND...


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm gonna build a new bike...simple with class...a traditional bike


----------



## lesstime

Cool cool


----------



## LopezCustoms

SOCAL ON THA MOVE WITH THIS ONE







comming soon


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LopezCustoms said:


> SOCAL ON THA MOVE WITH THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comming soon


Shit bad! Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

How this


----------



## lesstime

Looks sick lopez


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> In the link provided you can download a exhibitor form for the show. Under the Mesa Show Flyer on the screen.....click on the icon "Mesa Super Show Exhibitor Form"
> 
> http://motorsportshowcase.com/Events.html
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I FOUND...



Good looking out tony


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> How this


Shit nice


----------



## David Cervantes

LopezCustoms said:


> SOCAL ON THA MOVE WITH THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comming soon




:thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good looking out tony


NO PROB BRO...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top
GT ventura gonna rep at the Uniques show :thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning Good Timers!


----------



## LopezCustoms

BUMP!! happy saturday GT FAM was going down for the weekend homies?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top
GOOD TIMES VENTURA!!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

TTT FOR GOODTIMES...
TUCSON GOODTIMES CHECKING IN...


----------



## lesstime

208 swinging by


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Long day today but cant wait till i get my custom forks and my sisters crown and steering wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Just woke up


----------



## LegionS818

FOR SALE 16INC $150


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## TucsonMC86

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO FROM TUCSON CHAPTER,,, HOPE U HAVE A GOODTIME TODAY...


----------



## lesstime

Thanks brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy 21 birthday Thomas drink lots of beer


----------



## lesstime

Lol thanks bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup GoodTimers!!/FullTimers!


----------



## lesstime

Not much here


----------



## lesstime

Wife made me a badd ass blanket


----------



## lesstime

Hey hey hey


----------



## lesstime

Big blanket for me


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
Tired as hell but made cash today :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Send me some


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Sike!!! Lol gonna have something something new on my fenders :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

U gonna like em tho!


----------



## lesstime

Are you sure????? Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Yup! Lol watscup with ur bikes??


----------



## lesstime

Sold them to jr


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Sold them to jr


Wich 1's did u sell?


----------



## lesstime

All


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> All


Try to send last wish to me first I got big plans for it


----------



## lesstime

Once paid off sure


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> All


Why??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Why??


Because he not into lowriding no more. He wants to be a singer so he need the money for his first cd


----------



## lesstime

Yep


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Ttt for the homies GT ..see you guys at uniques


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Lol can be a bak up dancer


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Thanks bro and fosho see u there :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

No yolo you cant move fast enuf


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks bro and fosho see u there :thumbsup:


How many bikes you guys bringing down homie..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> How many bikes you guys bringing down homie..


Idk bro but we gonna look good out there


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Idk bro but we gonna look good out there


Thats was up bro ..viejitos will be looking to homie.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> No yolo you cant move fast enuf


Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats was up bro ..viejitos will be looking to homie.


Thats wassup! well see u there!


----------



## lesstime

Almost time for towncar remake


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thats wassup! well see u there!


See you ther homie..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Almost time for towncar remake


Wat u gonna do to it???


----------



## lesstime

Redo hydros and paint with some chrome undies


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Redo hydros and paint with some chrome undies


Thats sound good!!! I wanna get a car to!! Hopefully soon


----------



## lesstime

Hope fully i can get GT on it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Hope fully i can get GT on it


Yeah thats my dream as well!


----------



## lesstime

GT 4 life


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

U know it!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Almost time for towncar remake


Hey have u finish the part yet ?


----------



## lesstime

No need to buy cut off wheels broke last one the other night


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lesstime

Am going in morning to get more was waiting on some money to clear


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!


----------



## lesstime

Roof and trunk patterns on paper ,,, just need to get dros done to do paint  so happy with the looks in my head


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Roof and trunk patterns on paper ,,, just need to get dros done to do paint  so happy with the looks in my head


Post a pik bro?


----------



## lesstime

Black will be flake


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Them two line are coming off dont like them anymore and theres one other spot am going to change but ill do that when laying tape


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good pimp


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Black will be flake


Nice!


----------



## lesstime

Just waiting on batts and some hydro parts then Paint then the blingn chrome


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Just waiting on batts and some hydro parts then Paint then the blingn chrome


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Made many calls for batts thismorning wow they cost alot


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Made many calls for batts thismorning wow they cost alot


If you lived in Cali u could of got hook up


----------



## lesstime

How much is hook up might have to make a drive


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Text my dad. He knows a guy that has a battery shop. I think it be more cheaper if u bring ur battery to n exchange them...


----------



## lesstime

Sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sent


Cool cool sounds good


----------



## lesstime

Yeah if deal is good lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Yeah if deal is good lol


So does that mean u coming to Cali.


----------



## lesstime

If price is right


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> If price is right


Cool. Be ready to party and hit a bike show on march 24 then ill take it off lol


----------



## lesstime

It might have to be sooner need to get car ready


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool. Be ready to party and hit a bike show on march 24 then ill take it off lol


U also rollin to Uniques?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> U also rollin to Uniques?


Yea I'm going to try to take it off. And try to get lesstimes fab to hurry up
On my part


----------



## lesstime

Tomorrow bro for sure


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I'm going to try to take it off. And try to get lesstimes fab to hurry up
> On my part


We gonna look good out there then!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> We gonna look good out there then!!


Yea if I'm correct to the ie will be there to we just got to see if the so cal be there


----------



## ABEL760

WHOS DOWN TO BACK US UP...


----------



## ABEL760

GET AT ME IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS ABOUT THE INDIO SHOW...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> GET AT ME IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS ABOUT THE INDIO SHOW...


That's the same day as uniques bike club bike show in Moreno Valley. Ill be over at the bike if I can take the day off n I know Ventura be out there to


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea if I'm correct to the ie will be there to we just got to see if the so cal be there


Yeah i think i.e is


----------



## ABEL760

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah i think i.e is


WHAT BIKES ARE FROM I.E. CAUSE WE AINT I.E. NO MORE....


----------



## lesstime

Fing snowing again ugh but i got some cut off wheels now i can finsh jr and batpedals


----------



## lesstime

Oh and some parts went out for engraving pics soon


----------



## lesstime

Ughhhh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Oh and some parts went out for engraving pics soon


For what bike ?


----------



## lesstime

Baby blues


----------



## lesstime

Once them done if i like ill send out lastwish maybe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Once them done if i like ill send out lastwish maybe


Who the engraver ?


----------



## lesstime

Isaac ,,,
I showed you the work


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Isaac ,,,
> I showed you the work


Ooooo yea I know him.


----------



## lesstime

I know you do he did some handle bars i made they look cool they should be back from chrome in next few days


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea if I'm correct to the ie will be there to we just got to see if the so cal be there


 im gonna talk to the prez to see if we can get some bikes out there cuz i kno i definitly wanna go and rep the mighty GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> im gonna talk to the prez to see if we can get some bikes out there cuz i kno i definitly wanna go and rep the mighty GT


Sounds good hopefully u guys can make it I'll call tata up to see what's up. GT BE OUT THERE deep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I know you do he did some handle bars i made they look cool they should be back from chrome in next few days


That's up how his prices they good


----------



## lesstime

Doing trades


----------



## lesstime

This came in mail for me for my bday


----------



## TucsonMC86

FINALLY GOT TO TAKE MY PARTS TO GET AIRBRUSHED BEEN WAITIN FOREVER,,, SHE WAS BOOKED UP CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE... GT UP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> This came in mail for me for my bday


Nice like the shirt. But it's all about china  lol jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> FINALLY GOT TO TAKE MY PARTS TO GET AIRBRUSHED BEEN WAITIN FOREVER,,, SHE WAS BOOKED UP CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE... GT UP!!!


That's what up GOODTIMER I can't wait to see it to.


----------



## lesstime

Lmao no schwinn


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Lmao no schwinn


Nope huffy!! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Huffy are cool i had a few


----------



## LopezCustoms

strictly schwinns for me no aftermarkets in my garage


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

I was jk Thomas lol 
Both of my bikes are schwinns


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> strictly schwinns for me no aftermarkets in my garage


Lol GT e is china...


----------



## INKEDUP

My radical frame is a China! Something unique tho!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> My radical frame is a China! Something unique tho!


You still have that radical ?


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol GT e is china...


lol thats coo i hav nothing against chinas i just prefer the impalas of the lowrider bike world (schwinns)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> lol thats coo i hav nothing against chinas i just prefer the impalas of the lowrider bike world (schwinns)


Lol it's all good I say fuck china to but I never thought this frame would be GT bike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You still have that radical ?


Yeah I wanna bring it out but I might just save it for my kid! Lol maybe becomes worth something in 10 years


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOOD TIMES!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Yeah I wanna bring it out but I might just save it for my kid! Lol maybe becomes worth something in 10 years


Lol bring it out already been sitting to long lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning GOOD TIMES!


Good morning mr Juan


----------



## lesstime

Morning guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Morning guys


What's crackn


----------



## lesstime

Waiting for monica to get back she got your part in the car and i cant work on it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good morning mr Juan


Not much bro wats up with u


----------



## lesstime

One fing thing after another grinder not working agghhhhhg its only 8months old damn it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Waiting for monica to get back she got your part in the car and i cant work on it


Cool cool .....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> One fing thing after another grinder not working agghhhhhg its only 8months old damn it


Stop buying cheap ones lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much bro wats up with u


Just chilling exercising trying to drop some weight n get back in shape again


----------



## lesstime

It was not cheap cost 190


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> It was not cheap cost 190


0_o


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Update on GT EDITION. Reprinted the bike n some more frame modes n pattern n stripping


----------



## lesstime

Looks better lol jk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Looks better lol jk


The mural of the girl on the GT bike came out nices lots of detail on it lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling exercising trying to drop some weight n get back in shape again


Thats coo
I also gotta star lifting again and running i stop for a while


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Update on GT EDITION. Reprinted the bike n some more frame modes n pattern n stripping


U should add some 3D lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol bring it out already been sitting to long lol


I will start working on it soon....I need to get Me a daily first ....I wanna get rid of the trike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling exercising trying to drop some weight n get back in shape again


I dropped 25 lbs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I will start working on it soon....I need to get Me a daily first ....I wanna get rid of the trike


Pics of the trike ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I dropped 25 lbs


That's what's up I gain shit load of weight last year for fucking up my knee


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> U should add some 3D lol



I should of but I can't


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up I gain shit load of weight last year for fucking up my knee


It was the iv u got from ur surgury bro!
That hapened to me when i got surgury on my hand and after that i got fat as hell lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I should of but I can't


It will look bad af tho!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> It was the iv u got from ur surgury bro!
> That hapened to me when i got surgury on my hand and after that i got fat as hell lol


Na mines wasn't from ivy. Mines was from eating alot n just laying in bed lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na mines wasn't from ivy. Mines was from eating alot n just laying in bed lol


Ooo but usually that gets u fat


----------



## 55800

sup my bros


----------



## lesstime

Sup got a grinder a little bit ago also found someone to help me with some thing i delayed to long on 208 going to come super hard


----------



## 55800

lesstime try kandy n chrome bro or that dude sic for a paint job


----------



## lesstime

Sic busy dont really like other work close but no lol i found some one i trust and like his work thanks though for help


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ooo but usually that gets u fat


Maybe that to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> sup my bros


What's up GOODTIMER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup got a grinder a little bit ago also found someone to help me with some thing i delayed to long on 208 going to come super hard


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pics of the trike ?


Ill take some tomorrow I'm down to part it out


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up I gain shit load of weight last year for fucking up my knee


Lol but I don't feel as strong as I used to ...I was eating once a day and running everyday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Ill take some tomorrow I'm down to part it out


Cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Lol but I don't feel as strong as I used to ...I was eating once a day and running everyday


Yea I did that before. U just get weak. When I use to box my trainer n my my dad use to make me eat 2 boil eggs n peace of bread in the morning and dinner 2 peaces of bread. Then once I got use to that I start eating 2 peaces bread a day n some days i won't eat shit. I drop weight quick I went from 280 to 170. Last week I was was weight 265 now I way 255. I'm going to drop to 200 and turn it all to muscle.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I did that before. U just get weak. When I use to box my trainer n my my dad use to make me eat 2 boil eggs n peace of bread in the morning and dinner 2 peaces of bread. Then once I got use to that I start eating 2 peaces bread a day n some days i won't eat shit. I drop weight quick I went from 280 to 170. Last week I was was weight 265 now I way 255. I'm
> going to drop to 200 and turn it all to muscle.


But remember that muscle weigjts more than fat so if ur working out and u gaining weight its muscel


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


----------



## lesstime

Just got up bout to hit garage to use new grinder


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Sup


Wats up bro!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


Waddup bro! :h5:


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> Just got up bout to hit garage to use new grinder


THATS WHAT'S UP,,, STILL WORKIN ON JRS PART??? IM BOUT TO TAKE MY WHOLE BIKE APART ,,, GOT TO GET RIMS FIXED THEN TAKIN FRAME TO GET LEAFED N PINSTRIPED... FINALLY GETTING SHIT DONE HA...


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Waddup bro! :h5:


NOTHIN MUCH BRO WORKIN ON BIKE GETTIN READY FOR MESA,,, WHAT'S GOIN DOWN WITH YOU IN VENTURA???


----------



## lesstime

Hell yeah cool


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOTHIN MUCH BRO WORKIN ON BIKE GETTIN READY FOR MESA,,, WHAT'S GOIN DOWN WITH YOU IN VENTURA???


Thats wassup anvim waiting for the rest of my my parts and


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> But remember that muscle weigjts more than fat so if ur working out and u gaining weight its muscel


I'm just running I'm not lifting weights


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


What's up


----------



## lesstime

Before


----------



## lesstime

During


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

U should make it tuck all crazy lol


----------



## lesstime

Huh


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Huh


U should make the front of ur towncar tuck!


----------



## lesstime

The wheels? Uppers are already extended 2"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Went shopping at manny bike shop for GT bike


----------



## lesstime

Pics on gt fb or it didnt happen


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Went shopping at manny bike shop for GT bike


Can we see?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Top secret if I tell you guys I got to kill both of you lol Jk. I might order more parts I'm not sure yet. Ill post up tonight


----------



## lesstime

Am not worth much so killing me wont hurt anyone


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GOODTIMER


jus FULLTIMIN it bro hows everything goin out there in cali sushine


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Am not worth much so killing me wont hurt anyone


You poor thing u need a hug  (no ****) lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> jus FULLTIMIN it bro hows everything goin out there in cali sushine


Doing good brother I'm just tryn to push to complete GT edition for uniques bike show. How ur monte coming along


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good brother I'm just tryn to push to complete GT edition for uniques bike show. How ur monte coming along


Good looking lil Goodtimes cc


----------



## 55800

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good brother I'm just tryn to push to complete GT edition for uniques bike show. How ur monte coming along


that's whats up bro cant wait to see them secrets you got for gt edition...monte is getting there bro its my main focus right now goin in to get air bagged later this month then illbe ready for that big gt plaque..cant wait to bust out the pedal car this year along wit the bike n stroller this the first time I held on to something over a year with out sellin it lol


----------



## 55800




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Good looking lil Goodtimes cc


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Top secret if I tell you guys I got to kill both of you lol Jk. I might order more parts I'm not sure yet. Ill post up tonight


Y.o l.o hahahahaha


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam jr just a little grinding and we should be done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Morning fam jr just a little grinding and we should be done


Cool cool can't wait to see


----------



## lesstime

I bet lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

orangecrush719 said:


> that's whats up bro cant wait to see them secrets you got for gt edition...monte is getting there bro its my main focus right now goin in to get air bagged later this month then illbe ready for that big gt plaque..cant wait to bust out the pedal car this year along wit the bike n stroller this the first time I held on to something over a year with out sellin it lol


They are on the fb topic I keep no secrets from GT  that's whats up bro I hope u get plaq soon.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Y.o l.o hahahahaha


C.h.o.l.o -_-


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I bet lol


I was going to wait LRM but I have to bust out something new this year


----------



## lesstime

What bout Sal has


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> What bout Sal has


That to lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> C.h.o.l.o -_-


Lmao!!!


----------



## lesstime

One at time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lmao!!!


Lol did u get ur stuff yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> One at time


I want to wait but if I don't wait it's fines me another motivation to push for something else on the bike


----------



## lesstime

Lol cool cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol cool cool


Bad ass Lincoln's they look nice convertibles n 2 doors.


----------



## lesstime

Cant see pic


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol did u get ur stuff yet


Yeah but waiting to get my fenders re done


----------



## lesstime

New across the wall


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah but waiting to get my fenders re done


Post them up on the GT topic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cant see pic


----------



## lesstime

Post on fb


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Post them up on the GT topic


When i get home in a bit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nothing special got this at manny bike shop


----------



## lesstime

Cant see it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cant see it


 get some glasses lol


----------



## lesstime

I have some it the site it only loads some pics


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

I hurd gt is comeing deep for uniques..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> I hurd gt is comeing deep for uniques..


Yea hopefully


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea hopefully


Wats up homie..its socal i changed my username homie...thats was upwer are too..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Wats up homie..its socal i changed my username homie...thats was upwer are too..


Just chilling bro. Getting lil things for the GT bike. How u been


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling bro. Getting lil things for the GT bike. How u been


Thats was up bro..ive been good Homie trying to get my bike going but stressing out.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats was up bro..ive been good Homie trying to get my bike going but stressing out.


Just got to take ur time ur bike will come out clean


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> I hurd gt is comeing deep for uniques..


Am pumped up to see all the firme bikes n pedals.. Gonna be tattooing djs zmix online radio station jumpers face painting n what ever esle we can cook up


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just got to take ur time ur bike will come out clean


True.i am just lossing that feeling for the bike nd getting pumpt up on a 64


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Am pumped up to see all the firme bikes n pedals.. Gonna be tattooing djs zmix online radio station jumpers face painting n what ever esle we can cook up


Tattoo  damn I been craving ink (no ****)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> True.i am just lossing that feeling for the bike nd getting pumpt up on a 64


Yea I understand you there. Hard dropping money in 2 things or if u baller then it's not hard lol


----------



## lesstime

Chit my asss


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Chit my asss


Huh


----------



## lesstime

Hard dropping money in 2 things or if u baller then it's not hard


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I understand you there. Hard dropping money in 2 things or if u baller then it's not hard lol


Yeah its am saveing up should be getting the 64 by end off summer nd wave good bye to the summernigth cruseing.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Hard dropping money in 2 things or if u baller then it's not hard


Well it's not hard but u going to need money. Building a car frame off ain't cheap n building bike to it ain't cheap either.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah its am saveing up should be getting the 64 by end off summer nd wave good bye to the summernigth cruseing.


Hopefully u do get it brother.


----------



## lesstime

Building anything is not cheap in any way


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hopefully u do get it brother.


I hope to homie..how much did you crank cost if you dont mind me asking its dope..its wouldve look doper if it had some gold too..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Building anything is not cheap in any way


Yuppppp


----------



## lesstime

Pic of said crank


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> I hope to homie..how much did you crank cost if you dont mind me asking its dope..its wouldve look doper if it had some gold too..


Manny sells them for 65 bucks he like 2 more. I'm so post to go back n buy more shit but I think I'm done with the GT bike like no more money n just keep showing it to it just fades and chips lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Pic of said crank


I post it up member u said u can't see it.


----------



## lesstime

Use the lil attachment thing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Use the lil attachment thing


Ill send to you on fb


----------



## lesstime

K cool


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Manny sells them for 65 bucks he like 2 more. I'm so post to go back n buy more shit but I think I'm done with the GT bike like no more money n just keep showing it to it just fades and chips lol


Not bad good prices..so no more frame change..


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Not bad good prices..so no more frame change..


Maybe not anytime soon. I need to save money. In case I pass this test for the marines


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> GT up


Any luck with that part ? You need to move to la so u can be reppn with all ur goodtimers. I feel bad for u throwing ur own bike show at ur house lol jk


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Any luck with that part ? You need to move to la so u can be reppn with all ur goodtimers. I feel bad for u throwing ur own bike show at ur house lol jk


Lol I've been building 3 bikes for my kids the last past 2 years n a pedal now I've jumped on my Lincoln all $$ shits hard when u ain't got no $$ lol


----------



## lesstime

Part will ship monday mid day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Lol I've been building 3 bikes for my kids the last past 2 years n a pedal now I've jumped on my Lincoln all $$ shits hard when u ain't got no $$ lol


Lol see someone agreed with me lol we just got to stay pushing thing get done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Part will ship monday mid day


Send some pics


----------



## lesstime

Tomorrow when i box it up lol you pay for me to live and ill move


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Tomorrow when i box it up lol you pay for me to live and ill move


Lol alright for sure. So when u coming down getting the battery's


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Maybe not anytime soon. I need to save money. In case I pass this test for the marines


Orale ...wat you going to the marines


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Orale ...wat you going to the marines


Yea that was plan before fuck up my knee I'm going to give it another shot next month n take the test again


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea that was plan before fuck up my knee I'm going to give it another shot next month n take the test again


Orale good luck to you homie...iif you past that maens your leaveing rigth..


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## lesstime

Jr dad never hit me back text twice and called once ,,,, no worries ,,,,,

David post pic of full bike on fb can see all of it


----------



## andres18954

GT up


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol see someone agreed with me lol we just got to stay pushing thing get done


It's hard but it will all come together


----------



## lesstime

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Bump


Bored bump


----------



## lesstime

Lol yeah hey can you message me on fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol yeah hey can you message me on fb


No I don't feel like it lol


----------



## lesstime

Ugh loser


----------



## INKEDUP

GT on top


----------



## lesstime

Sup inked


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Sup inked


Not.much just watching a movie Wbu?


----------



## lesstime

Pawn stars lol


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> Pawn stars lol


My cables tripping I can't Watch TV....


----------



## lesstime

My phone been tripping til few mins ago


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup Good Timers!!! Cant wait till i get my fenders done allthis work today and next week gonna pay off  GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up
Ink lesstimes yolo


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up
> Ink lesstimes yolo


Wuz good bro


----------



## INKEDUP

I need twisted parts for my homies bike ....post up wut u got


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I have flat twisted pedals brand new n new twisted crank 25 ship


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz good bro


Just chilling just got back from cruis night in the valley


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up


----------



## lesstime

Eating


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Eating


Cool cool


----------



## lesstime

All done


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I have flat twisted pedals brand new n new twisted crank 25 ship


25 for both?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> 25 for both?


Yes sir


----------



## INKEDUP

Sounds good illlet him know I'm sure he'll say Yes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Sounds good illlet him know I'm sure he'll say Yes


Cool cool  let me know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

For sale 

New pedals 15.00 ship
New crank 15.00 ship
Head lights with visor 15.00 ship
Schwinn seat post 20.00 ship
Goose neck make offer
T-bone make offer
Sprocket need be rechrome make offer
Gold visor ok condition make offer


----------



## lesstime

Cant see pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cant see pics


Why can't u see the pic


----------



## lesstime

Photobucket sucks lol i took the pic from fb and posted it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Photobucket sucks lol i took the pic from fb and posted it


Cool good looking out thank you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What happen to the box


----------



## lesstime

Took off to clean chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Took off to clean chrome


I see I see


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Lol


What else u think I need b4 u ship


----------



## lesstime

Twisted plaque holder


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro send me pic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Twisted plaque holder


I don have plaq I gave it away to some guy


----------



## lesstime

Get a new one


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Get a new one


I have plaq already just to big


----------



## lesstime

Send it to me nd get a new one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Send it to me nd get a new one


No no no not that plaq. That one I got to keep. Send me pics of the parts


----------



## lesstime

To morrow laying down


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U said that yesterday


----------



## lesstime

You have to mind me in day


----------



## lesstime

Goodmorning ,,,, 


Going to take wife out to eat then 208 making big moves


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Goodmorning ,,,,
> 
> 
> Going to take wife out to eat then 208 making big moves


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> You have to mind me in day


Send pics remind


----------



## lesstime

In a bit at dennys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> In a bit at dennys


Lucky ass


----------



## lesstime

Lol if you say so lol message me your chromer info


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Bump for the gt homies..

Lil gt cc you aint going to salinas streetlow


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Bump for the gt homies..
> 
> Lil gt cc you aint going to salinas streetlow


Na I don't really like streetlow car show. You guys rolling out there


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na I don't really like streetlow car show. You guys rolling out there


Oh ok..yeah wer takeing 5 bikes up ther.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Oh ok..yeah wer takeing 5 bikes up ther.


Cool cool brother guys have safe drive out there. When is that show


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool cool brother guys have safe drive out there. When is that show


Thanks brother..march 10 rain date march 17


----------



## oneofakind

TOPDOGS WILL BE IN SALINAS..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS WILL BE IN SALINAS..


Thats was up..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thanks brother..march 10 rain date march 17


That's cool bro good luck out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!


Suppp


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Suppp


Not much out of school


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool bro good luck out there.


Thanks bro. Hopefully i get my frame back in time.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS WILL BE IN SALINAS..


What's good john!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up GT


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


>


Damm!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


>


Looks tight!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good David


----------



## 55800

TTT


----------



## lesstime

Looks sick David ,,,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Looks sick David ,,,,


Message sent


----------



## lesstime

Where ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Where ???


You know where.


----------



## TucsonMC86

TTT


----------



## lesstime

Seen after got off here and rrsponded ,,,,, 

Got window in towncar and got stereo need to make box and install


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

Sup pimp playas and husslers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup pimp playas and husslers


Supp


----------



## lesstime

chillin at buddies shop trying how to fit everthing in tje trunk


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Weld 4 battery's Both corner on the panels and side of the battery's one pump each side. U would have room for your subs in the middle


----------



## lesstime

Two pumps
Two 12"subs
12 batts
One amp


----------



## CE 707

lesstime said:


> Two pumps
> Two 12"subs
> 12 batts
> One amp


Sup bro u think of a price


----------



## lesstime

You said you had to talk to her text me a price


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Two pumps
> Two 12"subs
> 12 batts
> One amp


It's going to hard to fit 2 12....in ur Lincoln. One 12 or something bigger will hit depends how good ur amp n sub is. I had 2 10s in my cuttin n it sound good


----------



## lesstime

If theres a will there's away


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's going to hard to fit 2 12....in ur Lincoln. One 12 or something bigger will hit depends how good ur amp n sub is. I had 2 10s in my cuttin n it sound good


Or if you put the pumps by the back cyclinders. Put 4 each side and 4 across we're the back lights


----------



## lesstime

theres many ways lol just trying to pic the cleanest


----------



## GTColorado

wats GOOD my bros its aj (orangecrush) I changed my password on my account last night wen I was drinkn and for got it this morning lol so I guess this my new one


----------



## INKEDUP

GTColorado said:


> wats GOOD my bros its aj (orangecrush) I changed my password on my account last night wen I was drinkn and for got it this morning lol so I guess this my new one


What's good homie...digging the name


----------



## lesstime

Morming fam


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning Good Timers! 
Y.o.l.o


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> wats GOOD my bros its aj (orangecrush) I changed my password on my account last night wen I was drinkn and for got it this morning lol so I guess this my new one


don't drink n write lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> What's good homie...digging the name


Supp pimp u ready for uniques


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Morming fam


What up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning Good Timers!
> Y.o.l.o


What's up u ready for uniques


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Supp pimp u ready for uniques


Almost! Gotta get started on the Pedalcars interior and also need some shirts done ...I need help with a name for the pedal car....sailor/ nautical theme


----------



## LopezCustoms

well thinks went down hill a bit for me i gotta strip the powdercoat off my blue magic 80 and get it color matched and repainted leafed and pinstriped hopefully intime for uniques show to rep for so SOCAL but i dont know its gonna be a close one i know that forsure ill keep you guys updated


----------



## TucsonMC86

LopezCustoms said:


> well thinks went down hill a bit for me i gotta strip the powdercoat off my blue magic 80 and get it color matched and repainted leafed and pinstriped hopefully intime for uniques show to rep for so SOCAL but i dont know its gonna be a close one i know that forsure ill keep you guys updated


DAMN HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS,,, HOPE U GET IT DONE IN TIME BRO... GT UP...


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> don't drink n write lol


Lol I kno right . wats up bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up u ready for uniques


Yeah almost bro just gotta do some touch ups on my fenders and re asemble it!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Almost! Gotta get started on the Pedalcars interior and also need some shirts done ...I need help with a name for the pedal car....sailor/ nautical theme


Pm a order for shirts or u can pm my dad. Post pic of the pedal car so I can figure name for you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> well thinks went down hill a bit for me i gotta strip the powdercoat off my blue magic 80 and get it color matched and repainted leafed and pinstriped hopefully intime for uniques show to rep for so SOCAL but i dont know its gonna be a close one i know that forsure ill keep you guys updated


You have plenty of time. U can do it. Only takes one week for powder coat and another week to pinstripe n leaf


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> DAMN HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS,,, HOPE U GET IT DONE IN TIME BRO... GT UP...


What up tony


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> Lol I kno right . wats up bro


Nada just chilling and u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah almost bro just gotta do some touch ups on my fenders and re asemble it!


Nice nice stay pushing brother u bike going to look bad ass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thats right GT pushing. We coming out cleaner n better then last year. Can't wait to see all our hard work we doing to the bikes.


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP

Oops pics r upside down


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up tony


NOTHING MUCH BRO JUST WAITIN ON MY RIMS TO GET FIXED THEN GOIN TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER... WHAT BOUT U??? N I DIDN'T FORGET BOUT THE PICS IM GOIN TO PROBABLY SEND THEM TOMORROW TO U...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 613550
> View attachment 613550


Damn that's a hard one. Don't know what to call it let me think about that one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOTHING MUCH BRO JUST WAITIN ON MY RIMS TO GET FIXED THEN GOIN TO PUT HER BACK TOGETHER... WHAT BOUT U??? N I DIDN'T FORGET BOUT THE PICS IM GOIN TO PROBABLY SEND THEM TOMORROW TO U...


It's all good brother no rush. N that what's up brother stay pushing brother. Are u going to make to the Yuma show in az. I think that week after Mesa


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's all good brother no rush. N that what's up brother stay pushing brother. Are u going to make to the Yuma show in az. I think that week after Mesa


COOL COOL... N YEAH TUCSON WILL BE THERE...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Just droped of Y.O.L.O at the painters house! 
Y.O.L.O gonna look reall good :thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Just droped of Y.O.L.O at the painters house!
> Y.O.L.O gonna look reall good :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just chilling and u


not much bro jus shoppin ebay for sum stuff for my sons pedal car


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice nice stay pushing brother u bike going to look bad ass


Thanks bro! Hope the new paint makes it stand out more!


----------



## INKEDUP

B)


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning Good Timers!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks bro! Hope the new paint makes it stand out more!


Highlighter colors lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> Highlighter colors lol


Hahaha shure! Lol its cause im trying to bust a widow maker! Hahaha


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning Good Timers!


Good morning Juan..who's painting ur bike?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning goodtimers


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Good morning Juan..who's painting ur bike?


Waddup!! And this friend frm santa barbara


----------



## LopezCustoms

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You have plenty of time. U can do it. Only takes one week for powder coat and another week to pinstripe n leaf


 idk broo i gotta strip powdercoat then get color macth which is nomore powder coat im gettn the candy blue matched and maybe toss a pearl in it lol but yea i hav to ship it off to santa ana for my painter to do it all up fenders mirrors and frame are gettn striped leafed and candy blue leaf but we will see out come of the new look


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> idk broo i gotta strip powdercoat then get color macth which is nomore powder coat im gettn the candy blue matched and maybe toss a pearl in it lol but yea i hav to ship it off to santa ana for my painter to do it all up fenders mirrors and frame are gettn striped leafed and candy blue leaf but we will see out come of the new look


Damn well hopefully u can do it. Or there alway Area 51 lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top


----------



## TucsonMC86

TTT


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey wats up GOODTIMERS I GOT A 16" bike for sale $100 n i got a 20" schwinn $200obo hit me up for pics


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuts good Alex how u been?


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Good morning GT familia!


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good GT riders...805 meeting today


----------



## INKEDUP

Ttt


----------



## lesstime

Baby blues


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

GT ttt


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning good timers!! 
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## lesstime

Sorry i been missing had a tooth cut out my gums yesterday and been oding on norco pain like crazy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sorry i been missing had a tooth cut out my gums yesterday and been oding on norco pain like crazy


0_o


----------



## lesstime

Want to see?


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good family hows everyone doing


----------



## lesstime

In pain still


----------



## GTColorado

wats GOOD


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up goodtimers


wat up my bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> wat up my bro


Nada just chilling and u


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Goodmorning Good Timers


----------



## lesstime

sup


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

not much still nurvouse to see my bike in 2 weeks  lol n u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES 4 LIFE :guns::burn:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES 4 LIFE :guns::burn:


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## GTColorado

TTT


----------



## GTColorado




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GTColorado said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CAN SOMEONE SEND ME PRE REG LINK TO MESA


----------



## David Cervantes

GTColorado said:


>






:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT


Wata up GT brotha??


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT


Wats up GT brotha??


----------



## lesstime

Someting to post


----------



## lesstime

Enjoy


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Enjoy


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CAN SOMEONE SEND ME PRE REG LINK TO MESA


Heard it sold out already loko ? Any news let me know porfas!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Heard it sold out already loko ? Any news let me know porfas!!


Damn for real I'm still going to send it In n see what happens


----------



## David Cervantes

www.motorsportshowcase.com

for mesa show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> www.motorsportshowcase.com
> 
> for mesa show


Thank you I'm sending it Tomorow


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT brothers!


----------



## lesstime

morning taking monica out for bday brunch


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> morning taking monica out for bday brunch


U takeing me 2?? Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## lesstime

GT up took to her to ihop then shopping 250 gone but she happy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up familia :wave:


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHAT UP DAVID N GOODTIMERS??? TUCSON CHECKIN IN...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


Waddup mr president


----------



## lesstime

Aint no games being played


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> Aint no games being played


HELL YEAH LOOKIN GOOD BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## lesstime

Yep


----------



## lesstime

Thanks fam wait til i show lastwish


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> waz up familia :wave:


What up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHAT UP DAVID N GOODTIMERS??? TUCSON CHECKIN IN...


What's up


----------



## CE 707

Looking good bro


----------



## lesstime

Schwinn


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


NOTHIN MUCH BRO JUST GOT THE BIKE TOGETHER FINALLY N CLEANING IT UP FOR A SHOW THIS WEEKEND... WHAT'S UP WITH U?? I'LL SEND U PICS TONIGHT...


lesstime said:


> Schwinn


BAD ASS GOODTIMER...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

lesstime said:


> Schwinn


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Thanks guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOTHIN MUCH BRO JUST GOT THE BIKE TOGETHER FINALLY N CLEANING IT UP FOR A SHOW THIS WEEKEND... WHAT'S UP WITH U?? I'LL SEND U PICS TONIGHT...
> 
> BAD ASS GOODTIMER...


That's cool brother post some pics after car show  good luck out there and me nothing much just chilling waiting for my shit to come in for GT bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up Juan


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool brother post some pics after car show  good luck out there and me nothing much just chilling waiting for my shit to come in for GT bike


YUPP I WILL,,, THANKS... N COOL COOL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> YUPP I WILL,,, THANKS... N COOL COOL...


I got ur pics let me get to computer ill hit u up.


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I got ur pics let me get to computer ill hit u up.


COOL LET ME KNOW...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up Juan


Not much just waiting for my frame n fenders to come back lol 
N u???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much just waiting for my frame n fenders to come back lol
> N u???


That's cool post some pics when u get ur frame back. Me just chilling kinda piss I been waiting for parts since feb 26 n still nothing.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool post some pics when u get ur frame back. Me just chilling kinda piss I been waiting for parts since feb 26 n still nothing.


Yeah i will bro! And ima get it back hopefully the 18 or sooner  and who gots em???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah i will bro! And ima get it back hopefully the 18 or sooner  and who gots em???


That's cool what u getting to it done if u don't mind me. And some foo that fucking up. And did the same shit last time.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool what u getting to it done if u don't mind me. And some foo that fucking up. And did the same shit last time.


There redoing the frame and fenders and they gonna pattern it out


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

And did pay him all already?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> And did pay him all already?


Yuppppp I already. Did shit like this gets me piss.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> There redoing the frame and fenders and they gonna pattern it out


That's cool need some mural points on there


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yuppppp I already. Did shit like this gets me piss.


Aww damm! Is he gonna ship em? Or u gonna pick em up?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool need some mural points on there


Yeah thats next :thumbsup: then hopefully in the summer i trow them in and engrave my parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Aww damm! Is he gonna ship em? Or u gonna pick em up?


They been ship since feb 27 lol n I just sent some parts to New York on Monday n got them yesterday. He post his shit up but when I ask for my pics he makes excuses don't u THINK he bull shitting ?? I think he his


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah thats next :thumbsup: then hopefully in the summer i trow them in and engrave my parts


Just take ur time thing get done. It's better like that gives people a reason to come back n look at ur bike.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> They been ship since feb 27 lol n I just sent some parts to New York on Monday n got them yesterday. He post his shit up but when I ask for my pics he makes excuses don't u THINK he bull shitting ?? I think he his


Yeah it is bs!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just take ur time thing get done. It's better like that gives people a reason to come back n look at ur bike.


Yeah cause if fuked up by rushing with my sisters lol but hers ita gonna get repainted as well


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah cause if fuked up by rushing with my sisters lol but hers ita gonna get repainted as well


Already but her paint job is good.


----------



## oneofakind

TTT..FOR MY GOODTIMERS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> TTT..FOR MY GOODTIMERS...


What's up brother how you and the family


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Already but her paint job is good.


Lol well like u told me just to add a candy paint job with patterns and muruals and it would look good! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol well like u told me just to add a candy paint job with patterns and muruals and it would look good! Lol


Lol oooo I thought u meant repainted. Add some flake patterns ...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol oooo I thought u meant repainted. Add some flake patterns ...


Well its gonna get repainted and flaked patterns


----------



## TucsonMC86

AT THE SHOW TODAY,,, MY BIKE TOOK 2ND... GOODTIMES TUCSON REPPIN TO THE FULLEST...


----------



## David Cervantes

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 617509
> 
> View attachment 617507
> 
> View attachment 617508
> 
> AT THE SHOW TODAY,,, MY BIKE TOOK 2ND... GOODTIMES TUCSON REPPIN TO THE
> 
> 
> 
> FULLEST...







:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

​4 ALL MY GT FAMILIA


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 617509
> 
> View attachment 617507
> 
> View attachment 617508
> 
> AT THE SHOW TODAY,,, MY BIKE TOOK 2ND... GOODTIMES TUCSON REPPIN TO THE FULLEST...



CONGRATS GOODTIMER. BIKES LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> ​4 ALL MY GT FAMILIA


YUP WE STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM NOW WE HERE. REPN EVERY DAMN SHOW TAKING OVER EVERY DAMN STATE.WE STARED FROM THE BOTTOM NOW WE HERE. NO ONE CANT STOP THE MIGHTY GT.:roflmao:


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CONGRATS GOODTIMER. BIKES LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THANKS BRO...


HEY DID U PRE REG FOR THE MESA SHOW..


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HEY DID U PRE REG FOR THE MESA SHOW..


YUPP YUPP WE DID...


----------



## David Cervantes

TucsonMC86 said:


> YUPP YUPP WE DID...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump. Ventura you guys have a safe drive to streetlow.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT bump. Ventura you guys have a safe drive to streetlow.



WE ENDED UP NOT GOING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> WE ENDED UP NOT GOING


Its all good there always next year.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT bump!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP.....


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT family!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up Juan and the goodtimers


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up Juan and the goodtimers


Nuthing much bro! Just chillen n u?


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


That's what's up 2 clubs together helping each other out


----------



## GTColorado

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> TTT


What's up bro. You going to Mesa


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro. You going to Mesa


wat up bro jus putting sum work in on pedal car I really want to im tryin to roll wit some one out there I wanna take the pedal car is it to late to reg??I aint gunna make this new mex guess we gunna hit the last with sum new toys bustin out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> wat up bro jus putting sum work in on pedal car I really want to im tryin to roll wit some one out there I wanna take the pedal car is it to late to reg??I aint gunna make this new mex guess we gunna hit the last with sum new toys bustin out


Na it's not to late but u do need to send it in ASAP.. Did you pre reg for New Mexico already ?


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na it's not to late but u do need to send it in ASAP.. Did you pre reg for New Mexico already ?


nah haven't reg for any shows..ima talk to the homie tomarrow see if he still goin if so ima send reg for it asap..u takin gt edition


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Thats rigth ViejitoS nd GOODTIMES in the mothafucking house


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> nah haven't reg for any shows..ima talk to the homie tomarrow see if he still goin if so ima send reg for it asap..u takin gt edition


Yea I'm going to try to make it for New Mexico got to see if I can hitch a ride with someone or someone can roll with us for gas. Cause after that its Mesa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats rigth ViejitoS nd GOODTIMES in the mothafucking house


 That's right


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I'm going to try to make it for New Mexico got to see if I can hitch a ride with someone or someone can roll with us for gas. Cause after that its Mesa


 hell ya if I do go ima have to come up with a display like yesterday ha


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Morning GT


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's right


Hope the i.e nd us can do something like that to..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> hell ya if I do go ima have to come up with a display like yesterday ha


That's what I need a display but so damn expensive and take up to much room to travel


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top GT


Is my Bike frame ready yet from the painter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got LIL tiger back and damn that paint looks wet


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Is my Bike frame ready yet from the painter


Lmao! Lol hopegully done by Monday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lmao! Lol hopegully done by Monday


Cool let me know when to pick it up so I can build it up lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Cool let me know when to pick it up so I can build it up lol


Lol im kinda ecxited lol and foaho u build it and i show it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Here pics of my daughter frame


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Here pics of my daughter frame


Looking good p.j! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Looking good p.j! :thumbsup:


Thanks my daughter was all excited when she got it


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Here pics of my daughter frame


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks my daughter was all excited when she got it


I bet! And wat red ia that?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> I bet! And wat red ia that?


It's a red base and a candy red brine something like that


----------



## lesstime

Looks sick


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's a red base and a candy red brine something like that


Ooh looks good! Ima di my niece pedal car a cherry red  hope it cimes out good!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Looks sick


Thanks. My daughter going after some blue lil tiger bike in Idaho


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ooh looks good! Ima di my niece pedal car a cherry red  hope it cimes out good!


Hit up Area 51 he probably has extra paint


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks. My daughter going after some blue lil tiger bike in Idaho


that's what she said?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hit up Area 51 he probably has extra paint


Were goin to take it to the same guy who is painting yolo
he gets down on patterns and paint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> that's what she said?


Na she a GOODTIMER she don't compete with GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Were goin to take it to the same guy who is painting yolo
> he gets down on patterns and paint


Nice post up his work when he done i need to do pattern on GT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice post up his work when he done i need to do pattern on GT


Yeah i will bro or by the looks of it im only gonna have time to put it togheter and take it to the show lol


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na she a GOODTIMER she don't compete with GT


Me ether


----------



## lesstime

All wet


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good


----------



## lesstime




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LUCKCHARM818 YOU READY FOR UNIQUES BIKE NEXT WEEK


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice post up his work when he done i need to do pattern on GT


This is his work! And his pedal car


----------



## lesstime

Sup


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> This is his work! And his pedal car


For a sec I thought that was ur pedal car I was like damn that's bad ass. But he does good work might have to take a trip out there n take the GT frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup


What's up thanks for making that bday topic


----------



## lesstime

Thats what fam for bro


----------



## lesstime

Pushin


----------



## lesstime

More to come


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump looks good


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For a sec I thought that was ur pedal car I was like damn that's bad ass. But he does good work might have to take a trip out there n take the GT frame


Yeah when ever ur down lets go lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> More to come


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Yolos looking good :thumbsup: should be all paterned out leafed nd striped! No later than Thursday :thumbsup:
















TTT


----------



## lesstime

Love the color


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Love the color


Its a candy teal in pictures it always looks lighter! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Its still sick


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yolos looking good :thumbsup: should be all paterned out leafed nd striped! No later than Thursday :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## lesstime

David were the pics


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Its still sick


Thanks!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


Thank u Mr President!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> David were the pics


He had post 1 up! Lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good Juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gnught Goodtimers


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good Juan


Thanks! Cant wait till its done!


----------



## lesstime

Goodmorning


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!
GT up!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

**


----------



## lesstime

What it do fam ,,


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## lesstime

Piston to the face


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Piston to the face


Check message on face book


----------



## lesstime

Responded


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Responded


Cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Getting started on GT edition. Stripping it down sending stuff to get chrome and cleaning it really good


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Piston to the face


Nice!


----------



## lesstime

Nice


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Getting started on GT edition. Stripping it down sending stuff to get chrome and cleaning it really good


:thumbsup: :thumbsup;


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Getting started on GT edition. Stripping it down sending stuff to get chrome and cleaning it really good


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

bout to bling


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Getting started on GT edition. Stripping it down sending stuff to get chrome and cleaning it really good



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Can't wait to put on all the stuff I got for it  For get waiting for LRM.


----------



## lesstime

did it show?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> did it show?


No Tomorow it will . Hope the chromer can still chrome it all in one day


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT family off to make that $$ for yolo!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

REPPIN IN MEXICO. TO THE FULLEST *GOODTIMES YUMA/LATINS FINEST IE*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> REPPIN IN MEXICO. TO THE FULLEST *GOODTIMES YUMA/LATINS FINEST IE*


Nice what crackn in Yuma ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thomas hit me up ASAP


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> REPPIN IN MEXICO. TO THE FULLEST *GOODTIMES YUMA/LATINS FINEST IE*


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice what crackn in Yuma ????


Jus workin bro. Took a day to mex never been there wanted to go


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT


Not much jist work and spoiling.myself alitle lol n u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much jist work and spoiling.myself alitle lol n u?


That's what's up make that $$$ and here cleaning all my parts sooooooooooo shinning took the whole bike apart clean it with that title chrome wax


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up make that $$$ and here cleaning all my parts sooooooooooo shinning took the whole bike apart clean it with that title chrome wax


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

Sup fam


----------



## lesstime

What you think if i paint the letters blue


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Paint the schwinn blue


----------



## lesstime

Thats what i was thinkin give it a little pop


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Thats what i was thinkin give it a little pop


Yea......


----------



## lesstime

Got all the parts for the tc the the punks that broke in broke trying to get to nothing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Got all the parts for the tc the the punks that broke in broke trying to get to nothing


Lol lame... All that for nothing


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up make that $$$ and here cleaning all my parts sooooooooooo shinning took the whole bike apart clean it with that title chrome wax
> 
> http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q258/LILGOODTIMESCC/1E4DEAFC-3E41-
> 4019-93B4-67D79F320819-1346-000000E6984E15C1_zps92659775.jpg


 looks good!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> looks good!!!!


Thanks ....


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol lame... All that for nothing


Yeah 30 in junk yard parts200in window s and my time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

No I'm saying they broke a glass n all that shit for nothin


----------



## lesstime

Yep funcin punks ass hatters


----------



## lesstime

Should see chrome front undies next week then renfocing frame and painting belly and frame to install chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Should see chrome front undies next week then renfocing frame and painting belly and frame to install chrome


That's what's up.. Don't for get to engrave the frame ...


----------



## lesstime

Lol bout to go to park see who out nice sunny day


----------



## INKEDUP

WHATS GOOD FAMILY


----------



## lesstime

when we got back from park


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> WHATS GOOD FAMILY


What's up bro that's a bad ass frame your rafffling


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> when we got back from park


Nice


----------



## GTColorado

sup fam


----------



## lesstime

Morning


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT Colorado and Idaho


----------



## lesstime

Bout to go work on car


----------



## LopezCustoms

"blue magic 1980" after re powder coat.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Blue magic looks good


----------



## lesstime

Lookin good


----------



## LopezCustoms

thanks bros its ready for sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> thanks bros its ready for sunday


Cool cool GT going to look good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

6 more days to
The bike show see all my GT bro there


----------



## David Cervantes

LopezCustoms said:


> "blue magic 1980" after re powder coat.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sent my new stuff to get chrome should habe Thursday. Just waiting on my other stuff and ready for uniques


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sent my new stuff to get chrome should habe Thursday. Just waiting on my other stuff and ready for uniques


SEE YOU SUNDAY MY BROTHA SAVE ME A SPOT...LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> SEE YOU SUNDAY MY BROTHA SAVE ME A SPOT...LOL


What time you coming down brother ? And how many


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What time you coming down brother ? And how many


WERE LEAVING FRESNO AROUND 4AM SHOULD BE THERE BY 730-8 ISH....
I THINK WERE BRINGING 6 BIKES...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> WERE LEAVING FRESNO AROUND 4AM SHOULD BE THERE BY 730-8 ISH....
> I THINK WERE BRINGING 6 BIKES...


That be kinda the same time we get there to night be earlier got to see what time the ret of the GT might want to go to


----------



## lesstime

Just woke up


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro that's a bad ass frame your rafffling


thanx bro its almost done! check it out


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT Colorado and Idaho


wat up jr


----------



## lesstime

Sup everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> thanx bro its almost done! check it out


Is the raffle for goodtimers to or just for other people not from the club


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> wat up jr


Just chilling getting things ready for uniques bike show this weekn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sup everyone


man I'm not getting my other parts to 30th  oooo well ill wait for Mesa


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just chilling getting things ready for uniques bike show this weekn


nice good luck out there...


----------



## GTColorado

lesstime said:


> Sup everyone


wat up thomas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> nice good luck out there...


Thanks bro... How u guys doing out there in co


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks bro... How u guys doing out there in co


GOOD bro working on sum other projects to bust out this year


----------



## lesstime

GTColorado said:


> wat up thomas


Jist bust balls on this car pissing me off lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> GOOD bro working on sum other projects to bust out this year


That's what's up bro any big show in co in the summer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good morning goodtimers


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT! Took yolo to hanko! The patterns are gonna look good!!! 
GT up! Hope its done in time!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning GT! Took yolo to hanko! The patterns are gonna look good!!!
> GT up! Hope its done in time!!!!


It will be done


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It will be done


Hope it is lol if not then YOLO! HAHA i still got bavl up with tigger n ima take the red pedal car i got lol


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up bro any big show in co in the summer


not at all since they stopped having lrm in Denver show scene is wack now


----------



## GTColorado

lesstime said:


> Jist bust balls on this car pissing me off lol


what you doin to it bro


----------



## lesstime

Full trunk make over ,chrome undies , stereo,,seats redone and paint car and belly


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## Kiloz

Bump my homies in GoodTimes!


----------



## lesstime

Kiloz said:


> Bump my homies in GoodTimes!


Right on bro


----------



## lesstime

Before and now still need to install batt holddown ,pumps,and some trim to hide the ugly holes by wheelwells


----------



## lesstime

Waiting on chrome to show up to work on belly


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top


----------



## lesstime

What sup


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

How it going big David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up everybody ???? Thomas did u do that drawing


----------



## lesstime

chit no ill do right now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> chit no ill do right now


Alright cool cause going to get that pump painted so the GT hydro can finally work


----------



## lesstime

Cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Cool


GT edition going to hoop against ur Lincoln and brake u off lol


----------



## lesstime

Damn y you got to do that to me


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Damn y you got to do that to me


I'm Jp


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## lesstime

Pic posted foo


----------



## GTColorado

lesstime said:


> Full trunk make over ,chrome undies , stereo,,seats redone and paint car and belly


right on damn I gota cacth up


----------



## lesstime

Your alot closer to that plaque then i am


----------



## lesstime

Goodmorning car is going on jack stands today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## lesstime

Chilling loading tools to go work on car


----------



## GTColorado

lesstime said:


> Your alot closer to that plaque then i am


shitt don't feel like it once I think im close I got something else to do


----------



## lesstime

yea same here am bout to sell car and build another bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Chilling loading tools to go work on car


:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd

For those coming to the unics c.c bike show this Sunday in moreno valley.we are meeting at 8am at the corner of heacok and sunymead of the 60fwy at the bank any ? hit me up. GT up...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

tdaddysd said:


> For those coming to the unics c.c bike show this Sunday in moreno valley.we are meeting at 8am at the corner of heacok and sunymead of the 60fwy at the bank any ? hit me up. GT up...


Pm sent


----------



## GTColorado

lesstime said:


> yea same here am bout to sell car and build another bike


lol shit I was bout to sell my pedal car bike and stroller to finish the car


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

So got an update on yolo and hanko said that hopefully by Friday! And the fenders looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> So got an update on yolo and hanko said that hopefully by Friday! And the fenders looking good :thumbsup:


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Theres more paterns on it just that his phone didnt see em lol he added this type of patterns that u can only see from a certain angle! Shit looks good in person! 
Srry for the shity phone picture


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT
-y.o.l.o


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning GT
> -y.o.l.o


Bike fenders is looking good


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bike fenders is looking good


Thanks still need more lol


----------



## lesstime

Looking sick yolo


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Looking sick yolo


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GTColorado

FOR SALE working siren, show ready, custom interior, flaked out paint, accessorized out, steering wheel works its slammed to the ground but still rolls no problem, anodized GT hub caps, silver leafed nd striped just testing the waters want to keep it in the fam...


















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/622694d1363903387-good-times-cc-img067.jpg


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Theres more paterns on it just that his phone didnt see em lol he added this type of patterns that u can only see from a certain angle! Shit looks good in person!
> Srry for the shity phone picture


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Attention EVERYONE!!! UNIQUES BIKE AND PEDAL show has been RELOCATED to a bigger venue ... Sorry for the inconvenience .. It will be at UNIVERSAL STRIKE bowling on Alessandro ..here a link that I hope shows up.. Can everyone do us a Hugh favor and share this on ur page or tell ur friends/club members any question please call shorty 9512305118.. Please tag as many people as you can .we have 3 days to spread the word we appreciate all ur help. https://www.google.com/search?q=univ...=safari#mldd=0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Who ever going to uniques bike show we are meet up at 6am at (24010 Sunnymead Boulevard, Moreno Valley). See you goodtimers there


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

See u sunday p.j!!! And the rest of the GT familia!!!!!! 
GT up!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

See u there brother


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See u there brother


Fosho bro!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT editin ready


----------



## INKEDUP

still getting it ready for sunday


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> So got an update on yolo and hanko said that hopefully by Friday! And the fenders looking good :thumbsup:


HANKO GREAT PAINTER!:thumbsup:......BIKE LOOKS GOOD JUAN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 623263
> 
> still getting it ready for sunday


Nice can't wait to see it at the show GT UP


----------



## INKEDUP

its gonna be simple but clean!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

My niece and mr vice president


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> My niece and mr vice president


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

See all my GOODTIMES brother Tomorow GT up and have safe drive.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See all my GOODTIMES brother Tomorow GT up and have safe drive.


Fosho bro u to!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES bump
Still
In bed sleeping lol
Jk I'm on my way


----------



## lesstime

Havr fun fam take pics an text them to me I'll post them


----------



## LopezCustoms

can say i had a good day with all the fulltimers at uniques bike&pedal carshow


----------



## lesstime

???????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> ???????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES pedal car first place radical and best of show pedal car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES pedal car first place radical and best of show pedal car


any more picsof this one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES SoCal/Ventura/east la/inland empire put it down today. We took home all 3 best of shows bike/trike/pedal car....... GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> any more picsof this one


Na sorry bro that the only pic I took


----------



## lesstime

Pics foo pics


----------



## lesstime

Congrats fam


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES SoCal/Ventura/east la/inland empire put it down today. We took home all 3 best of shows bike/trike/pedal car....... GT up


----------



## tdaddysd




----------



## tdaddysd




----------



## tdaddysd




----------



## dee_5o5

Nice bikes you guys got. Good way to start off the show season. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> Nice bikes you guys got. Good way to start off the show season. :thumbsup:


Thank you brother we just missing you in are line up lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES took best of show at indio to congrats yuma


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT family still tired from yesterday!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## lesstime

Bout to sleep


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Bout to sleep


It's to early


----------



## lesstime

I did alot today am beat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I did alot today am beat


Wavcccccck. Hey do u have a seat Pan like the chrome ones or not chrome


----------



## lesstime

I might have a schwinn one or we can make one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Hey so is this the right connections for sure?


----------



## lesstime

Should be try it how i did one long time ago


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Should be try it how i did one long time ago


Ok I'm going to buy the stuff Tomorow. I want to start riding this bike n using the hydro


----------



## lesstime

Oh chit hop it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT morning bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How everybody doing


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How everybody doing


WHATS UP PJ HOW U DOIN???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP PJ HOW U DOIN???


I'm doing good bro just getting stuff ready for Mesa and you


----------



## lesstime

Working on tc


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Working on tc


What u doing to if now


----------



## lesstime

Built cables last night also fix some nose my clyd was makin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Built cables last night also fix some nose my clyd was makin


Cool cool looks good


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm doing good bro just getting stuff ready for Mesa and you


THATS GOOD TO HEAR,,, N SAME GETTIN READY FOR MESA ALMOST DONE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR,,, N SAME GETTIN READY FOR MESA ALMOST DONE...


That's what's up bro can't wait to see what u doing to it....


----------



## dee_5o5

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank you brother we just missing you in are line up lol


Lol yeah huh, you going to make it to nm next month?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dee_5o5 said:


> Lol yeah huh, you going to make it to nm next month?


Lol ur GT family here when ur ready. I won't know week before the show. I really want to go out there. Ill probably make it a one day trip...


----------



## GTColorado

COLORADO IN DA HOUSE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> COLORADO IN DA HOUSE


That right GT up


----------



## ABEL760

760 IN THA HOUSE..WHATS CRACKIN UP IN HERE....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> 760 IN THA HOUSE..WHATS CRACKIN UP IN HERE....


What up Abel how was Indio


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That right GT up


How you doin bro


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Building something for GT bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> How you doin bro


I'm doing good bro. Just here pushing getting stuff ready for the GT bike how you and the co


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Building something for GT bike


:thumbsup: gonna look good!!!!


----------



## lesstime

Time to fix all trim waiting on undies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good


----------



## lesstime

Thanks bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOODTIMERS


----------



## lesstime

Good morning fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up Thomas and juan


----------



## lesstime

Getting ready to get a few things for towncar and draw something you should like


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Getting ready to get a few things for towncar and draw something you should like


Nice nice make sure the drawing clear to see lol last one look like a spray can lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol i was in car on that one ill be on computer for this one


----------



## lesstime

Jr fix my fb so i can show you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Jr fix my fb so i can show you


Huh what u mean fix ur fb ?


----------



## lesstime

My GT page dont work


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up Thomas and juan


Not much thinking on how to put 2 little dummp pumps on my bike! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much thinking on how to put 2 little dummp pumps on my bike! Lol


It will look good. But u will have to find pro hopper cyclinders or get a car cyclinders and cut it down to spring size


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> My GT page dont work


Try it


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It will look good. But u will have to find pro hopper cyclinders or get a car cyclinders and cut it down to spring size


Ima just put them on as replicas not the working 1's and i cant put a cylinder because it will scratch the frame and fenders :/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ima just put them on as replicas not the working 1's and i cant put a cylinder because it will scratch the frame and fenders :/


Yea that why get cyclinders like the ones u see in the trunk when u lift the trunk up or cut one down cyclinders size. It will look kinda weird pumps with no cyclinders. But it your bike it wat u like I'm just saying to help u a lil in ur ideal


----------



## ABEL760

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up Abel how was Indio


IT WAS COOL...YUMA CAME THROUGH AND TOOK FIRST AND OTHERS PLACED ALSO...WE GOING TO HIT IMPERIAL IN TWO WEEKS FOR DEL VALLE SHOW....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PRE-REG WILL OPEN APRIL 5th ONLINE OR CAN BE MAILED IN
FRESNO FAIRGROUNDS HAS 2 LRG BUILDINGS WITH MORE THAN 25,000sqft IN EACH ONE WE ALSO HAVE 2 SMALLER BUILDINGS. SO WE WILL BE ABLE TO ACCOMIDATE MORE ENTRIES IN-DOOR. 
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT 
WE HAVE CLUBS ALREADY WITH MORE THAN 40+ ENTRIES REQUESTING ALL IN-DOOR WE CAN NOT MAKE THOSE DECISIONS TILL ALL PRE-REG. FORMS HAVE BEEN RECEIVED THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ABEL760 said:


> IT WAS COOL...YUMA CAME THROUGH AND TOOK FIRST AND OTHERS PLACED ALSO...WE GOING TO HIT IMPERIAL IN TWO WEEKS FOR DEL VALLE SHOW....


Is that show on a saturday or sunday i work saturday Get me some more info on that show please post a flier up I might be down to go out there


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea that why get cyclinders like the ones u see in the trunk when u lift the trunk up or cut one down cyclinders size. It will look kinda weird pumps with no cyclinders. But it your bike it wat u like I'm just saying to help u a lil in ur ideal


The cylinders go were the spring goes rite???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> The cylinders go were the spring goes rite???


Give me some time let me see if I can find a short cyclinders on line again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Give me some time let me see if I can find a short cyclinders on line again


I could find it hit up Thomas to make u a dummie cyclinders


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Give me some time let me see if I can find a short cyclinders on line again


But it goes there rite?? Cause if it does ima have to put the extended crown and its gonna lower it and scratch frame and fenders


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> But it goes there rite?? Cause if it does ima have to put the extended crown and its gonna lower it and scratch frame and fenders


It won't be lower the cyclinder be the size of the spring u have on ur bike


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It won't be lower the cyclinder be the size of the spring u have on ur bike


Ooo ok i feel u there lol ill hit Thomas up when there done with the little pumps and ima add hard lines so it can look like it works lol 
Whens the next big show??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ooo ok i feel u there lol ill hit Thomas up when there done with the little pumps and ima add hard lines so it can look like it works lol
> Whens the next big show??


The next one for me is Mesa. And u


----------



## lesstime

I have in stock what ever you talki.g bout lokos


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> I have in stock what ever you talki.g bout lokos


We weren't talking about u another Thomas lol


----------



## lesstime

Ok cool he wont have it


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm doing good bro. Just here pushing getting stuff ready for the GT bike how you and the co


we pushin bro getting ready for show season...gunna keep pedal car for now I guess so ima add a couple things on it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The next one for me is Mesa. And u


Idk bro :/ i wish i can go up there hopefully next year


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> I have in stock what ever you talki.g bout lokos


Ill hit u up in a few Thomas


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Juan is danny boy makeing you dummy pumps..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Juan is danny boy makeing you dummy pumps..


Nope but i had seen his on vegas the 1 he was selling


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ok cool he wont have it


Na I was playing with u talk to him


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> we pushin bro getting ready for show season...gunna keep pedal car for now I guess so ima add a couple things on it


I seen a pedal car like yours it was pretty tight with all the bomb accessories. You should keep it bro. Repm ur car club and the bike club


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


What's up David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Nope but i had seen his on vegas the 1 he was selling


I for got to mention if u need a pump let me know I'm selling my orange pump off the GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Juan is danny boy makeing you dummy pumps..


Whats up


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up


Was up hpmie..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was up hpmie..


Nada just chilling getting ready for Mesa what's up with you


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I seen a pedal car like yours it was pretty tight with all the bomb accessories. You should keep it bro. Repm ur car club and the bike club


ya I was gunna sell it to buy a fiberglass body one re start a new build but ima hold off til I get my car done


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nada just chilling getting ready for Mesa what's up with you


thats was. Up jomoe...nothing layin low for a bit string down frame nd a lil stuff that may take a bit nd by nike may not be ready till torrez


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> thats was. Up jomoe...nothing layin low for a bit string down frame nd a lil stuff that may take a bit nd by nike may not be ready till torrez


That's what up G. Take ur time bro u need help with anything let us know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> ya I was gunna sell it to buy a fiberglass body one re start a new build but ima hold off til I get my car done



Yea just keep it to rep the GT to ur car finish n then sell it and buy fiberglass one. What kind car u trying to get fiberglass


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what up G. Take ur time bro u need help with anything let us know


thanks homie ..fosho ill keep that in mind ill be hitting up thomas next month for some lil stiff i need that i cant do .


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea just keep it to rep the GT to ur car finish n then sell it and buy fiberglass one. What kind car u trying to get fiberglass


I hear ya its my sons so Ill just let him rep it ..but I wanna get a merc fiberglass one


----------



## ABEL760

HERE IS FLIER IF ANY OF YOU WANT TO ROLL...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> thanks homie ..fosho ill keep that in mind ill be hitting up thomas next month for some lil stiff i need that i cant do .


Cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> I hear ya its my sons so Ill just let him rep it ..but I wanna get a merc fiberglass one


Nice. Pedal cars are tight I always wanted to build me one but radical like a real radical car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Another GT bike.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I for got to mention if u need a pump let me know I'm selling my orange pump off the GT


Why u selling it??


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Morning fam


I sent u the size in pm


----------



## lesstime

Got it GT on another level


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Got it GT on another level


Yes sir. People always tryn to be on our level but we coming out better n better every show


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

Good morning GT fam!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> Good morning GT fam!!!


Hello how are you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup p.j!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Tommorow of to make the money for y.o.l.o :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Tommorow of to make the money for y.o.l.o :thumbsup:


Make some for GT bike to please


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Make some for GT bike to please


Lol just bevause u said please!! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol just bevause u said please!! Lol


Lol good looking out lol


----------



## lesstime

new stuff coming for many of us


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> new stuff coming for many of us


Not for me I'm behind 2014 for me


----------



## lesstime

your on schedle


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> your on schedle


I know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I just sent my pre reg in for Fresno 





THIS YEAR THE 2013 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR
WILL BE STOPPING IN FRESNO, CA

August 18th, 2013






WE ARE HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE PRE-REGISTRATION HAS OPEN 
YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO PRE-REGISTER ON-LINE & 
PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL
OR 
PRINT OUT FORM AND MAIL IN PRE-REGISTRAION FORM
DEADLINE FOR PRE-REGISTRATION IS JULY 28TH, 2013
ANYONE REQUESTING IN-DOOR MUST SUBMIT 
2 PHOTOS TO BE CONSIDERED
THIS WILL BE AN IN-DOOR & OUT-DOOR SHOW
WE HAVE 5 BUILDINGS (2) WITH MORE THAN 25,000SQFT (1) BUILDING WITH 20,000SQFT. AND (3) SMALLER BUILDINGS WITH 11,000 SQFT 
SO WE CAN ACCOMIDATE MORE IN-DOOR 
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT!!!!
GET YOUR REGISTRATIONS IN EARLY 


THIS WILL BE THE LAST SHOW ON THE TOUR TO QUALIFY FOR 
THE LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW OCT. 13, 2013



CLICK LINK BELOW FOR ONLINE PRE-REGISTRATION:

http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form18/index.html



CLICK LINK BELOW TO PRINT-OUT PRE-REGISTRTION FORM:

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=150525365


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where the GT at


----------



## TucsonMC86

TUCSON GT CHECKING IN... :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Working on cads and bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy Easter to all the GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> TUCSON GT CHECKING IN... :wave:


Whatttttts up bro have good easter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Working on cads and bikes


Nice  have a good Easter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UPPPPPPP :guns:


----------



## lesstime

jr pic loading on fb


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> jr pic loading on fb


???? Nothing


----------



## lesstime

go look


----------



## GTColorado

wat up everyone


----------



## lesstime

sup aj just here making cads for new parts


----------



## GTColorado

lesstime said:


> sup aj just here making cads for new parts


:thumbsup:NICE...which bike you workin on??


----------



## lesstime

lastwish GT-E , local homie bike and chickenlittle


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT family!!! 
We had a blast yesterday at our picnic! 
That rain still didnt stop us!!! 
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good morning GT family!!!
> We had a blast yesterday at our picnic!
> That rain still didnt stop us!!!
> GT up!


That's what's up GOODTIMER post some pics up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> :thumbsup:NICE...which bike you workin on??


GT edition doing lil something to it before Fresno


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lastwish GT-E , local homie bike and chickenlittle


Chicken little ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTMFT FOR BIG GT. GOOD JOB TO ALL THE GOODTIMERS PUTTING IN WORK FROM STATE TO STATE.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Nice pictures p.j!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Woodland GT Repn


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Whaaaaat GT Japan car club n they building bikes  GT UP WORLD WIDE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES cochevalley bike club and car club


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lets do it again this year GT unstoppable


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lets do it again this year GT unstoppable


TTMFT!!! 
GT UP!


----------



## lesstime

GT up


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup Thomas!


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Not much just chillen tired as hell lol


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I got another good ass ideal for the GT bike


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

U got too many idas but ur gonna.mess up the paint :/ do another frame! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> U got too many idas but ur gonna.mess up the paint :/ do another frame! Lol


Lol na I'm not going to do another frame if I do another frame I'm going to build whole different bike that be better then GT edition


----------



## lesstime

Ummmmmmm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Ummmmmmm


Ummmmmm. Fly me out to Idaho ill pay the shipping for GT


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I wante hit a car show this Sunday


----------



## lesstime

We have one on sat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I work Saturday I might go Fresno this Sunday


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol na I'm not going to do another frame if I do another frame I'm going to build whole different bike that be better then GT edition


Lol yolo 2 lol jk


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I work Saturday I might go Fresno this Sunday


For??? Lol is tjere a show???


----------



## oneofakind

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> For??? Lol is tjere a show???


Yes sir IMPALAS MAGAZINE SHOW GUNNA BE A GOOD ONE WEATHERS GUNNA BE NICE....


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

oneofakind said:


> Yes sir IMPALAS MAGAZINE SHOW GUNNA BE A GOOD ONE WEATHERS GUNNA BE NICE....


Didnt know that!!!


----------



## lesstime

Morning fam


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Waddup lesstime


----------



## lesstime

Just waking up bout to start cleaning bikes and car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up GT who ready for Mesa


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


What's up brother


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice pics ventura


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GT familia!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Ready for the weekend to make money then to the engravers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ready for the weekend to make money then to the engravers


That's what up stAy pushing GOODTIMER


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what up stAy pushing GOODTIMER


GT always stays pushing bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT always stays pushing bro!


U know it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Wats up GT familia! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's almost show time for Mesa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## GTColorado

whats up FAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> whats up FAM


What's up how are you my dad sent ur shirts out


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's almost show time for Mesa


Good luck out there brother!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Princess uniqueII in the makings


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Princess uniqueII in the makings


Nice post pics on fb GT topic


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good luck out there brother!!!!


Ur not going


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


What's up brother


----------



## TucsonMC86

NOTHING MUCH JUST WORKING ON THE LIL RADIO FLYER TRIKE BEFORE WORK... HOW U BEEN???


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur not going


Na bro i been spending alot off money! Ima send all the bike parts to engravers on sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Na bro i been spending alot off money! Ima send all the bike parts to engravers on sunday


By everybody talking about yolo being there  that he the people champ  lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOTHING MUCH JUST WORKING ON THE LIL RADIO FLYER TRIKE BEFORE WORK... HOW U BEEN???


That's cool they look nice what color are u going with. And me nada tryn to make that gas money. I was doing a lil display for GT but I got to put a hold on it.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> By everybody talking about yolo being there  that he the people champ  lol


Lmao! Hahaha fuk it bro better to get my bike looking better then bust it out and show them GT aint playing


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lmao! Hahaha fuk it bro better to get my bike looking better then bust it out and show them GT aint playing


That's right GT UNSTOPPABLE .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


0_o what's up


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's right GT UNSTOPPABLE .


Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up got more stuff for GT EDITION for mesa


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up got more stuff for GT EDITION for mesa



:thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

All the parts for yolo are tooken off and ready for tommorow to take em to the engraver :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> All the parts for yolo are tooken off and ready for tommorow to take em to the engraver :thumbsup:


Baller


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Baller


Lmao! Hard work! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lmao! Hard work! Lol


It's going to look good cant wait to see it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's going to look good cant wait to see it


Thanks bro  
Hope it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks bro
> Hope it do


When u getting them back


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

In like a month lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> In like a month lol


Cool cool who doing it if u don't Mid me Asking


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Tommy he from l.a


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Cool cool I think I know who
He is by the staple center he lives


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Aww sthe truth is i was lost the whole way there lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol yea downtown has to many streets I still get lost there


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol yea downtown has to many streets I still get lost there


Lol yea l.a is big! Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT thanks to oneofakind


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT thanks to oneofakind


Yup always taking good picture of the bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where the rest of the goodtimers at


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

They all be working on bikes i hope!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> They all be working on bikes i hope!


Or Facebook -_-


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Or Facebook -_-


Weres Thomas????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Weres Thomas????


Idk I think his wife punish him lol


----------



## lesstime

Sorry been.super busy with new career crazy hours


----------



## Clown Confusion

lesstime said:


> Sorry been.super busy with new career crazy hours


lesstime upolstery :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Sorry been.super busy with new career crazy hours


Is my 10x10 display almost finish and my super super top secret not even Obama could know about is almost finish for Fresno


----------



## lesstime

Ill have pics by Fri


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Idk I think his wife punish him lol


Lol damm! Hahaha


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Is my 10x10 display almost finish and my super super top secret not even Obama could know about is almost finish for Fresno


Damm 10x10!! Lol Thomas bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Damm 10x10!! Lol Thomas bro!


Lol sound small need to go bigger


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol sound small need to go bigger


What! Lol thats big! Lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

David Cervantes said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> What! Lol thats big! Lol


Na I'm just playing lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na I'm just playing lol


Lol Thomas should make ur diaplay to spin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That be crazy but cool he not making my display to big to ship out...


Ventura and who ever going to New Mexico you guys have a safe trip to New Mexico GT up


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Have a safe trip gt. See u there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT BIKES LOOKING GOOD HERE IN SANTA FE NEW MEX TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> GT BIKES LOOKING GOOD HERE IN SANTA FE NEW MEX TTT


GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bunp


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TTT!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> GOODTIMES TTT!!!


What up GOODTIMER u ready for Mesa


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

We want a peek at GT e before mesa....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> We want a peek at GT e before mesa....


You see when it's at Mesa. Ill make sure no one takes pics to u see it in person lol Jk


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You see when it's at Mesa. Ill make sure no one takes pics to u see it in person lol Jk


Hahahhahahaha. Pic or dirent happen...deam fuckt up..hahwas up homie how you been..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Hahahhahahaha. Pic or dirent happen...deam fuckt up..hahwas up homie how you been..


Lol na I ain't fuck up . I been good G working my ass off and getting new shut for GT e for Mesa and for Fresno... How about your self


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol na I ain't fuck up . I been good G working my ass off and getting new shut for GT e for Mesa and for Fresno... How about your self


Thats was up homie...same olshit homie getting my bike ready for torrez


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats was up homie...same olshit homie getting my bike ready for torrez


That's what's up. Did u end up repaintin the bike


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up. Did u end up repaintin the bike


Yeah i just been lazzy nd havent dropt it off..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> We want a peek at GT e before mesa....


Lol!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good job to every1 in new mexico 
GT takeing over again!!!! 
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Good job to every1 in new mexico
> GT takeing over again!!!!
> GT up!


GT BEEN TAKING OVER  lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah i just been lazzy nd havent dropt it off..


Clean cant wait to see out . U going same color


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Contacts Ventura chapter taking home all the awards GT UP have a safe drive back


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT BEEN TAKING OVER  lol


Thays why i put again!!!! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thays why i put again!!!! Lol


Oooooooo I see I see lol. Have u got my engrave parts back yet -_-


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Clean cant wait to see out . U going same color


Yeah i gots to i aint tryin to get another diplay to match the paintjob..


----------



## GTColorado

HOPE ALL GT BROTHERS ND SISTERS HAD FUN DOWN IN NEW MEX


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah i gots to i aint tryin to get another diplay to match the paintjob..


Yea know what u mean. I can't wait to get a display for the GT BIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> HOPE ALL GT BROTHERS ND SISTERS HAD FUN DOWN IN NEW MEX


What's up brother


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea know what u mean. I can't wait to get a display for the GT BIKE


Yupp..wat are you waitin for homie..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yupp..wat are you waitin for homie..


I'm just worrying about getting high points on the Bike first maybe for Vegas ill get me a display.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm just worrying about getting high points on the Bike first maybe for Vegas ill get me a display.


Oh alarigth i see..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Oh alarigth i see..


Yea. Sell me ur turn table lol so I can have a display lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea. Sell me ur turn table lol so I can have a display lol


Nah homie am about to get my box cut up to put it on..


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up brother


not much bro how you doin man


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> not much bro how you doin man


Doing good bro just chilling n working alot over here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yeah i gots to i aint tryin to get another diplay to match the paintjob..


I'm jp I got to get one.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm jp I got to get one.


Yup at least the turn table homie.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Yup at least the turn table homie.


None of ur member selling there.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> None of ur member selling there.


Nah bro am the only one that has one..


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up GOODTIMER u ready for Mesa


HELL YEAH CANT WAIT,,, I WANT TO GO ALREADY!!! IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW N CAN'T WAIT TO CHILL WITH ALL MY GOODTIMES BROTHERS N SISTERS...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Oooooooo I see I see lol. Have u got my engrave parts back yet -_-


Lol not yet lol until may hahaha gotta save up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Nah bro am the only one that has one..


Cool cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> HELL YEAH CANT WAIT,,, I WANT TO GO ALREADY!!! IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW N CAN'T WAIT TO CHILL WITH ALL MY GOODTIMES BROTHERS N SISTERS...


Yea same here I can't wait to chill with all the goodtimers. I haven't got nothing about roll in time but I'm sure we are rolling in Friday.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol not yet lol until may hahaha gotta save up!


Nice. What's next after engraving


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up GOODTIMER u ready for Mesa





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea same here I can't wait to chill with all the goodtimers. I haven't got nothing about roll in time but I'm sure we are rolling in Friday.


COOL SOUNDS GOOD...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice. What's next after engraving


Muruals then got to henrys customs n thats it lol


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Morning GOODTIMERS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What up GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Muruals then got to henrys customs n thats it lol


Nice  it's going to look good


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice  it's going to look good


Lol hope it does! Lol hopefullly haveing it looked that way till vegas lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol hope it does! Lol hopefullly haveing it looked that way till vegas lol


U have plenty time to do mural and other stuff


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U have plenty time to do mural and other stuff


Lol but the price! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol but the price! Lol


Ur a baller prices ain't nothing to u  lol


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good bro just chilling n working alot over here


I hear ya bro did you go to new mex


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT TTT!!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur a baller prices ain't nothing to u  lol


Lmao!!! Its the other way around! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lmao!!! Its the other way around! Lol


Lol na I ain't baller I just take big risk n spend money on the bike n not my bills lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol na I ain't baller I just take big risk n spend money on the bike n not my bills lol


Hahahhahhahahhahahahh thats some funny shit..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

SUP GOODTIMES FAMILIA ... LETS ALL PLAN ON MEETING UP AT MOTEL 6 WHERE EVERYONE IS MOSTLY STAYING AT 4:30 PM ON FRIDAY THE 26TH. WE WILL BE LEAVING THE MOTEL AND HEADING TO THE SHOW GROUNDS AT 5PM FOR ROLL IN....WE NEED TO MAKE SURE WE ALL ARE THERE ON TIME CAUSE THEY WILL STOP LETTING PEOPLE IN LINE AT 7PM......YUMA GT WILL HAVE DINNER FOR EVERYONE AT THE MOVE-IN THANKS....IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT UP SAL YUMA CHAPTER 928-5802133 ALSO PLEASE LET EVERYONE THAT IS NOT IN HERE KNOW I WILL POST INFO ON LAY IT LOW AT WELL.........GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Hahahhahhahahhahahahh thats some funny shit..


It's the truth lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's the truth lol


I know the reason i laugth was cus i do the same shit wen it comes to my bike nd bill..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> I know the reason i laugth was cus i do the same shit wen it comes to my bike nd bill..


Same bro. I don't even have a cell I rather put the 50 a month in to the bike.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Same bro. I don't even have a cell I rather put the 50 a month in to the bike.


Deam bro thats a true decation i need a phone to know about shows..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Deam bro thats a true decation i need a phone to know about shows..


Got my iPod I'm always around wireless so in good lol job pays me to be on fb and layitlow lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> SUP GOODTIMES FAMILIA ... LETS ALL PLAN ON MEETING UP AT MOTEL 6 WHERE EVERYONE IS MOSTLY STAYING AT 4:30 PM ON FRIDAY THE 26TH. WE WILL BE LEAVING THE MOTEL AND HEADING TO THE SHOW GROUNDS AT 5PM FOR ROLL IN....WE NEED TO MAKE SURE WE ALL ARE THERE ON TIME CAUSE THEY WILL STOP LETTING PEOPLE IN LINE AT 7PM......YUMA GT WILL HAVE DINNER FOR EVERYONE AT THE MOVE-IN THANKS....IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT UP SAL YUMA CHAPTER 928-5802133 ALSO PLEASE LET EVERYONE THAT IS NOT IN HERE KNOW I WILL POST INFO ON LAY IT LOW AT WELL.........GT


:thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD,,, SEE U ALL THERE...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bumper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT READY FOR MESA  SEE ALL MY GT BRO N SIS SOON.....


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT READY FOR MESA  SEE ALL MY GT BRO N SIS SOON.....


Good luck out there bro!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
* bigger and better every year!
Room promo packages sold out but reg room's still availible and registration still open to all!*


upload foto
*A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

NEW STUFF FOR GT BIKE FOR THEM HATERS. SHOW OUR GT HATERS WE STAY BUILDING AND REPN THE MIGHTY GT FROM STATE TO STATE. THEY CAN TRY AND BE US AND ACT LIKE US. BUT THEY WILL NEVER BE ON OUR LEVEL. GT WILL STAY STRONG AND LEAD THIS GAME


----------



## GTColorado

GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> GT UP


What's up GT brother


----------



## lesstime

GT up i might not be on here but am pushing hard and strong many new things coming


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT brother


not much bro getting threw these long last couple weeks ..how was mesa bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> not much bro getting threw these long last couple weeks ..how was mesa bro


YEA SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT ONE OF THE GT BROTHERS.... AND MESA THIS WEEKN COMING UP ILL GET SOME PICS.


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT ONE OF THE GT BROTHERS.... AND MESA THIS WEEKN COMING UP ILL GET SOME PICS.


thanks bro!!!..oh shit I thought it already past cool ya post sum pics after it have safe trip out


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NEW STUFF FOR GT BIKE FOR THEM HATERS. SHOW OUR GT HATERS WE STAY BUILDING AND REPN THE MIGHTY GT FROM STATE TO STATE. THEY CAN TRY AND BE US AND ACT LIKE US. BUT THEY WILL NEVER BE ON OUR LEVEL. GT WILL STAY STRONG AND LEAD THIS GAME


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Seen yall in mesa this weekend. :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> thanks bro!!!..oh shit I thought it already past cool ya post sum pics after it have safe trip out


That's was buffalo NM that pass. For sure I will


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Seen yall in mesa this weekend. :wave:


See u there brother


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

See all the GOODTIMERS tomorrow have a safe drive


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Have a save trip out there GOODTIMERS! 
GT up!


----------



## lesstime

Every one have fun while iam at work


----------



## lesstime

How every one do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> How every one do


GT did good 

GT place 
David place 
Yuma place 
And I think GT took 2nd place best of show trike and pedal car I'm not sure i was tired ad burnt out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES Tucson/Ventura/Yuma/east la PUTTING IN WORK


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

P.j those are some nice pics!
Who n who placed???


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte

*GOOD TIMES Milwaukee & Chicago
First Midwest picnic of the year
April 28, 2013*


----------



## INKEDUP

Congrats to all of u who put it down out there! Looking real good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I know I got 1st. I think Minnie Mouse bomb got best special intresest and David trikes plac and Yuma place on both bikes. I don't know what they place I was tired


----------



## lesstime

Am moving to la


----------



## Vm0m0

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know I got 1st. I think Minnie Mouse bomb got best special intresest and David trikes plac and Yuma place on both bikes. I don't know what they place I was tired


 best in special interest. Congress homie


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

lesstime said:


> Am moving to la


Liar!!!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know I got 1st. I think Minnie Mouse bomb got best special intresest and David trikes plac and Yuma place on both bikes. I don't know what they place I was tired


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Am moving to la


About time u doing something right lol. Just be ready to be broke we going to hit lot of shows lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> Am moving to la


WHERE U BEEN BRO??? PM ME I NEED SOME PARTS DONE UP...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## CE 707

lesstime said:


> Am moving to la


Ill beleave it when I see it lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHERE U BEEN BRO??? PM ME I NEED SOME PARTS DONE UP...


To the top!


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To the top!


WHATS UP JUAN HOW U BEEN BRO...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP JUAN HOW U BEEN BRO...


Been good bro wat about u?


----------



## lesstime

Still walkin


----------



## bigtroubles1

GT UP


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Been good bro wat about u?


THATS GOOD TO HEAR,,, N SAME BEEN GOOD JUST WORKING ON THE BIKE LITTLE BY LITTLE...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS GOOD TO HEAR,,, N SAME BEEN GOOD JUST WORKING ON THE BIKE LITTLE BY LITTLE...


Thats wats up! And yeah little by little is the way im dealing with y.o.l.o


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thats wats up! And yeah little by little is the way im dealing with y.o.l.o


COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE,,, U GOING TO L.A.???


----------



## TucsonMC86

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

WAZ UP FAM :wave:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE,,, U GOING TO L.A.???


Thanks bro!!! And yeah i am... are u?


----------



## TucsonMC86

David Cervantes said:


> WAZ UP FAM :wave:


WHATS UP DAVID :wave:...



GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks bro!!! And yeah i am... are u?



COOL COOL,,, YEAH TUCSON WILL BE THERE TO REP WITH THE GT FAMILIA...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP DAVID :wave:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOL COOL,,, YEAH TUCSON WILL BE THERE TO REP WITH THE GT FAMILIA...


Thats wats up!!! 
How many bikes u bringing?


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thats wats up!!!
> How many bikes u bringing?


NOT SURE YET,,, BUT MY TWO FOR SURE N THE OTHER THREE ARE A MAYBE...


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS,,, TUCSON BOUT TO HEAD OUT TO YUMA GOODTIMES SHOW... TUCSON ON THE MOVE... GT UP!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

TucsonMC86 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOODTIMERS,,, TUCSON BOUT TO HEAD OUT TO YUMA GOODTIMES SHOW... TUCSON ON THE MOVE... GT UP!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## David Cervantes

waz up fam :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Morning bump going to try and wake up early for now on get a few hours on the bikes before work Jr ill be done with metal Friday then just that little thing we talk bout frinight send sat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Morning bump going to try and wake up early for now on get a few hours on the bikes before work Jr ill be done with metal Friday then just that little thing we talk bout frinight send sat


Alright sounds good bro .... ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How all the GOODTIMERS doing


----------



## TucsonMC86

lesstime said:


> Morning bump going to try and wake up early for now on get a few hours on the bikes before work Jr ill be done with metal Friday then just that little thing we talk bout frinight send sat


ME NEXT ME NEXT HA... WHAT'S UP THOMAS :wave:...


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How all the GOODTIMERS doing


WHATS UP JR :wave:...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> ME NEXT ME NEXT HA... WHAT'S UP THOMAS :wave:...
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JR :wave:...


What's up bro how u been. How was the Yuma show


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro how u been. How was the Yuma show


BEEN GOOD,,, HOW BOUT U BRO??? N THE YUMA SHOW WAS GOOD,,, WE HAD A GOODTIME N WAS NICE MEETING THE MEMBERS... WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...


----------



## lesstime

Morning.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> Morning.


Hey I got my Mesa score. All the stuff I added to GT edition was waist lol seem like the more stuff I put the lower my score goes. Last year I got higher points lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> BEEN GOOD,,, HOW BOUT U BRO??? N THE YUMA SHOW WAS GOOD,,, WE HAD A GOODTIME N WAS NICE MEETING THE MEMBERS... WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...


That's good bro. Me same here just working saving $$ for the next stuff for the GT bike. That's cool bro glad u had a GOODTIMES out there. GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's good bro. Me same here just working saving $$ for the next stuff for the GT bike. That's cool bro glad u had a GOODTIMES out there. GT UP


ME TO BUT GOT A CAR NOW N GOING TO START WORKING ON THAT TOO SO GOING TO TAKE ALIL LONGER TO FIX UP THE BIKES BUT GOING TO KEEP PUSHING ON THE BIKES... GT UP!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> ME TO BUT GOT A CAR NOW N GOING TO START WORKING ON THAT TOO SO GOING TO TAKE ALIL LONGER TO FIX UP THE BIKES BUT GOING TO KEEP PUSHING ON THE BIKES... GT UP!!!


Nice what kind car did u pick up ?


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice what kind car did u pick up ?


92 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD...


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

GT UP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> GT UP!!!


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> 92 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD...


Clean. Can't wait to see it finish.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lucero GT Reyes said:


> GT UP!!!


 GT


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Clean. Can't wait to see it finish.


HA ME EITHER,,, BUT AIN'T GOING TO RUSH IT... I WANT IT TO COME OUT NICE 2 REP THE GOODTIMES FAMILY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> HA ME EITHER,,, BUT AIN'T GOING TO RUSH IT... I WANT IT TO COME OUT NICE 2 REP THE GOODTIMES FAMILY...


What color are you going with it ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy mother day to all the GT ladies


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good everyone!! How you'll doing??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> What's good everyone!! How you'll doing??


WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW YOU BEEN...


----------



## Lucero GT Reyes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT BUMP


GT!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What color are you going with it ?


NOT SURE YET :dunno:...


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS GOOD BROTHER HOW YOU BEEN...


I've been good and u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP. What's up Robert been good bro 


Tony cool bro can't wait to see it finish 

Where all the GOODTIMERS at


----------



## INKEDUP

That's good! What's new?


----------



## TucsonMC86

TUCSON CHECKING IN... WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> That's good! What's new?


Same old same with me just got me a 2nd job. So hopefully I get more stuff for the GT bike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Same old same with me just got me a 2nd job. So hopefully I get more stuff for the GT bike


Now that's what's up! Guess who will be coming out to play this time for sure????
I'm working full time as a body man and painter!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Now that's what's up! Guess who will be coming out to play this time for sure????
> I'm working full time as a body man and painter!


You are ? And that's what's up bro every time I see your work getting better and better keep up the good work


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You are ? And that's what's up bro every time I see your work getting better and better keep up the good work


Lol well guess what's gonna come out with me?
Thanks bro I learned quick I see a future on this business so ima keep doing my best


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Lol well guess what's gonna come out with me?
> Thanks bro I learned quick I see a future on this business so ima keep doing my best


That's what's up bro keep pushing you have your shop


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!
> GT up!


whats crackn bro how u been


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> whats crackn bro how u been


Nuthing much bro! Gonna pick up yolos parts in 2 weeks! 
Wats up with u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Nuthing much bro! Gonna pick up yolos parts in 2 weeks!
> Wats up with u?


THATS UP BRO.. CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE..AND ME I JUST BEEN WORKING AND GET LIL THINGS HERE AND THERE FOR THE GT BIKE.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS UP BRO.. CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE..AND ME I JUST BEEN WORKING AND GET LIL THINGS HERE AND THERE FOR THE GT BIKE.


Thats wassup! N yea ill post a picture up when i get them!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thats wassup! N yea ill post a picture up when i get them!!


For sure brother stay pushing GT up. Hopefully I get my parts soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My work helmet REPN GT where ever they send me to


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> For sure brother stay pushing GT up. Hopefully I get my parts soon


Yeah always pushing! N damm! GT edition gonna look sick!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up bro keep pushing you have your shop


Yes I do! Got new bikes to bust out this year!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah always pushing! N damm! GT edition gonna look sick!!!


Thanks bro. Us GOODTIMERS be looking good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Yes I do! Got new bikes to bust out this year!


That's what up bro. Can't wait to see what you bust out with. Get that radical out


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what up bro. Can't wait to see what you bust out with. Get that radical out


That's the plan bro!


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte

TucsonMC86 said:


> TUCSON CHECKING IN... WHAT'S UP GOODTIMERS :wave:...


*ill be in AZ for a month. June 13th to July 12th!!! any shows coming up???? i wanna rep Midwest *


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOODTIMERS!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz good Juan and the rest of GOODTIMES


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz good Juan and the rest of GOODTIMES


Not much wats up with u??


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Not much wats up with u??


Getting ready to bring out my ride


----------



## INKEDUP

FLEETANGEL


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Getting ready to bring out my ride


Any pics?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES bump  can someone Add me to GT bike page on Facebook please


----------



## INKEDUP

Ull get to see some real soon


----------



## GTColorado

Wats up fam co checkn in


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT.


----------



## GTColorado

Not much pj hows cali life treatin ya


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> Not much pj hows cali life treatin ya


Doing good bro just out here working.  how u doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

If any of the GOODTIMERS need to get at me here is my cell phone number 323 425 0030


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thomas give me call


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Doing good bro just out here working.  how u doing


Doin GOOD bro still pushin just hustlin here tryin to get me in a new ride been buyin and flipping these pedal cars its keepin me busy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> Doin GOOD bro still pushin just hustlin here tryin to get me in a new ride been buyin and flipping these pedal cars its keepin me busy


That's what's up bro got to stay pushing  how the monte


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## INKEDUP

Whats good pj


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Whats good pj


Just right here at work. How u been. Did you go to Santa Barbra


----------



## INKEDUP

Naa g i had to pay rent
I just got a new bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Naa g i had to pay rent
> I just got a new bike


That sucks I hate paying bills. That's cool what kinda bike


----------



## INKEDUP

Lol tell me about it!
I got me a 20" semi for now while i get something else done


----------



## ROYAL_DESIRE

ROYAL DESIRE SAYING HI


----------



## TucsonMC86

ROYAL_DESIRE said:


> ROYAL DESIRE SAYING HI


:wave: WHATS UP...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Lol tell me about it!
> I got me a 20" semi for now while i get something else done


Thats whats up bro. Cant wait to see the bike. Hopefully buy next week i get orignal schwinn from here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ROYAL_DESIRE said:


> ROYAL DESIRE SAYING HI


Whats up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> :wave: WHATS UP...


Whats up brother


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> :wave: WHATS UP...


Wuz up bro pm me ur number porfa


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thats whats up bro. Cant wait to see the bike. Hopefully buy next week i get orignal schwinn from here


Im just gonna paint as much as i can on it while i find me a project for my lil one
A 20"??


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up brother


NOTHING MUCH JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT,,, HOW YOU BEEN BRO?


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up bro pm me ur number porfa


HOWS IT GOING BRO? N PM SENT :thumbsup:...


----------



## INKEDUP

Everything goings smooth hbu? Gracias


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB




----------



## INKEDUP

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Im just gonna paint as much as i can on it while i find me a project for my lil one
> A 20"??


Yea its on layitlow for sale topic by socios. There some.nice 16inch schwinn on ,craigslist


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOTHING MUCH JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT,,, HOW YOU BEEN BRO?


Been good just chillin waiting for parts to come in fkd.GT.bike.


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea its on layitlow for sale topic by socios. There some.nice 16inch schwinn on ,craigslist


That is nice!!!Im trying to find him a lil tiger project


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey wats up GOOD TIMERS how u guys been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> That is nice!!!Im trying to find him a lil tiger project


Go on ebayebay i found a bunch of cheap ones. I just won 1969 schwinn stingray all og


----------



## INKEDUP

luckcharm818 said:


> Hey wats up GOOD TIMERS how u guys been


Sup Alex almost ready for the oldies show?


----------



## INKEDUP

My girl is checking on eBay every now and then


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

luckcharm818 said:


> Hey wats up GOOD TIMERS how u guys been


Yea they are there just gof to type schwinn bikes and they will be all the schwinn.bikes and lil tigers


----------



## INKEDUP

Ill look em up see what I find! Any shows ur going to?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Ill look em up see what I find! Any shows ur going to?


na no shows i work every weekn so i got to save my days off for la super show and fresno and vacatiom for july. How about u


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm waiting for the la show


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## 78mc

GoodTimes(members)- As some of you guys know your boy LessTime did my son wrong... Taking over 2 months to send his parts & when he did.. They were all mess up!!! I just want you guys to know that I have no problem with GoodTimes... There no beefy with you guys...


----------



## INKEDUP

78mc said:


> GoodTimes(members)- As some of you guys know your boy LessTime did my son wrong... Taking over 2 months to send his parts & when he did.. They were all mess up!!! I just want you guys to know that I have no problem with GoodTimes... There no beefy with you guys...


It's all good mike! I hope ur problem gets resolved and ur kid gets the smile he deserves


----------



## 78mc

INKEDUP said:


> It's all good mike! I hope ur problem gets resolved and ur kid gets the smile he deserves


No big.. I'll get it done...


----------



## crazzyd77

CERTIFIED TROUBLE said:


> GOODTIMES BIKECLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 818


Very Nice!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I'm waiting for the la show


NICE I DONT THINK IM GOING TO GO AFTER ALL..:tears:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES


4 LIFE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> It's all good mike! I hope ur problem gets resolved and ur kid gets the smile he deserves


X2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

crazzyd77 said:


> Very Nice!!


THANK U


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NICE I DONT THINK IM GOING TO GO AFTER ALL..:tears:


Really? Why not?


----------



## David Cervantes

78mc said:


> GoodTimes(members)- As some of you guys know your boy LessTime did my son wrong... Taking over 2 months to send his parts & when he did.. They were all mess up!!! I just want you guys to know that I have no problem with GoodTimes... There no beefy with you guys...



HOPE THERES NO HARD FEELING BETWEEN ALL OF US HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT GOOD AND YOU GET EVERYTHING FIX


----------



## 78mc

David Cervantes said:


> HOPE THERES NO HARD FEELING BETWEEN ALL OF US HOPE EVERYTHING TURNS OUT GOOD AND YOU GET EVERYTHING FIX


Not at all.. I have no problem with GoodTimes.. I talk to LessTime. He said he was going to make it right...


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP. Just got my schwinn today  buying accessories for it already


----------



## INKEDUP

Post it up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This is the bike i got and bought lights


----------



## Tin-Tin

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This is the bike i got and bought lights


thats a nice schwinn homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tin-Tin said:


> thats a nice schwinn homie


Thank you brother. Can't wait to fix it up make it shinny


----------



## INKEDUP

The original color is nice!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> The original color is nice!!!


Yea I'm going to go with the same color and put white walls and get few stuff chrome. This bike just to cruise it when I'm bored or go to the beach


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I'm going to go with the same color and put white walls and get few stuff chrome. This bike just to cruise it when I'm bored or go to the beach


That's cool! Watch ur gonna end up making it a show bike!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> That's cool! Watch ur gonna end up making it a show bike!


Lol na i cant i got to focus on gt bike. And then plus got my daughter lil tiger. Any luck with your son bike i been seeing good deal on ebay wutb lil tiger


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


What up


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol na i cant i got to focus on gt bike. And then plus got my daughter lil tiger. Any luck with your son bike i been seeing good deal on ebay wutb lil tiger[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet so I'm gonna build the 20" really quick while we find the 12"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

YOU DONT KNOW ANYBODY SELLING A 16INCH CHINA FRAME... I WANT TO DO A RADICAL.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam..
> ~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY
> ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


Goodtimes will be there


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YOU DONT KNOW ANYBODY SELLING A 16INCH CHINA FRAME... I WANT TO DO A RADICAL.


Lol I just got one last Friday i don't need it tho
What u got for trade,?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Lol I just got one last Friday i don't need it tho
> What u got for trade,?


I got 20 inch chima frame only


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I got 20 inch chima frame only


Dang I own 4 projects right now
Just throw me an offer


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:... ANYONE SELLING A 20 INCH SCHWINN FRAME OR KNOW ANYONE SELLING ONE???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Dang I own 4 projects right now
> Just throw me an offer


Idk bro lol just shoot me a price


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:... ANYONE SELLING A 20 INCH SCHWINN FRAME OR KNOW ANYONE SELLING ONE???


What up tony.


----------



## INKEDUP

Give me 25 for it


----------



## INKEDUP

I got one bro but I was starting to put it together


----------



## chrismiller

Hey I'm new to this... But I want to say your guy's club is awesome and you all have some cool ass bikes !


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks for the positive feedback and stopping by to say hi bro! My names Robert aka fleet


----------



## chrismiller

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback and stopping by to say hi bro! My names Robert aka fleet


Cool ! Yeah I'm new to this... My names Chris. 

I'm building a schwinn trike but I just got the frame done so far


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

chrismiller said:


> Hey I'm new to this... But I want to say your guy's club is awesome and you all have some cool ass bikes !


What's up chrismiller thank you for the good words.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Give me 25 for it


I'm down bro when u want me to give u the 25 when I see u in la super show ?


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> Cool ! Yeah I'm new to this... My names Chris.
> 
> I'm building a schwinn trike but I just got the frame done so far


Do u have pics of it?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm down bro when u want me to give u the 25 when I see u in la super show ?


Yeah that's fine just remind me to take it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

chrismiller said:


> Cool ! Yeah I'm new to this... My names Chris.
> 
> I'm building a schwinn trike but I just got the frame done so far


Good start brother u have any pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Yeah that's fine just remind me to take it


Alright but don't sell it it for sure thing im gettin it lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Lol no worries I got u bro


----------



## chrismiller

I do have pics of it ... but i dont know how to download them :dunno: 
can i download them from my phone cuz my computer is a piece of shit :dunno:


----------



## INKEDUP

Yes but ud have to set the website back to the default style 
It's all the way at the bottom of the page on ur right hand side lower corner


----------



## chrismiller

okay let me do that and ill post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## chrismiller

It's a 1970 Schwinn 20". 

Anybody know what class this is ? :dunno:


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> View attachment 661038
> 
> 
> It's a 1970 Schwinn 20".
> 
> Anybody know what class this is ? :dunno:


Nice! It's a full custom


----------



## chrismiller

sweet! gonna get some parts for it soon... gonna be a trike! 

hopefully ill see you at a show sometime! :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

For sure where r u located at ?


----------



## chrismiller

Vallejo, Ca


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up tony.


HOW YOU BEEN BRO??? 



INKEDUP said:


> I got one bro but I was starting to put it together


DANG WHAT A TEASE HAHA,,, YOU DON'T WANT TO SELL IT???


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> Vallejo, Ca


Ora see u around bro


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> HOW YOU BEEN BRO???
> 
> 
> 
> DANG WHAT A TEASE HAHA,,, YOU DON'T WANT TO SELL IT???


I do I don't wanna keep it but I was thinking of selling it as a complete bike 
I'm hoping to get it ready for the la show it's mild


----------



## TucsonMC86

OHH COOL BRO...


----------



## INKEDUP

What r u looking to do with it?


----------



## Clown Confusion

chrismiller said:


> View attachment 661038
> 
> 
> It's a 1970 Schwinn 20".
> 
> Anybody know what class this is ? :dunno:


 its a full custom made by haza design use to be a socios trike called lemon lime


----------



## INKEDUP

Clown Confusion said:


> its a full custom made by haza design use to be a socios trike called lemon lime


Is there any pics of it?


----------



## Clown Confusion

Its in the socios bike club topic bro it had a corona theam


----------



## INKEDUP

Clown Confusion said:


> Its in the socios bike club topic bro it had a corona theam


Thanks ill take a look at it bro!


----------



## Clown Confusion

Only thing theres a girl in the way lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Clown Confusion said:


> Only thing theres a girl in the way lol


And she's damn hot!!!


----------



## chrismiller

yeah i was talking to the socios bc prez and he said it was.


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> What r u looking to do with it?


I WANTED TO START ANOTHER BIKE,,, NOT TO SURE WHAT I WANTED TO DO WITH FRAME BUT GOT SOME LITTLE IDEAS...


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> yeah i was talking to the socios bc prez and he said it was.


That's cool! What color r u gonna paint it?


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> I WANTED TO START ANOTHER BIKE,,, NOT TO SURE WHAT I WANTED TO DO WITH FRAME BUT GOT SOME LITTLE IDEAS...


Well i might end up selling it ill let u know bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Well i might end up selling it ill let u know bro


YEAH LET ME KNOW BRO BUT ONLY NEED THE FRAME...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> YEAH LET ME KNOW BRO BUT ONLY NEED THE FRAME...


Txt me an offer...it's a 69 schwinn


----------



## SchmittCustoms

Not sure what to do with the frame. All you need is this one!!


----------



## INKEDUP

SchmittCustoms said:


> View attachment 661663
> Not sure what to do with the frame. All you need is this one!!


Nice!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT BUMP


Sup pj post some pics


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Txt me an offer...it's a 69 schwinn


YOU GOT PICS OF IT BRO??? CAN YOU POST IT UP OR TEXT IT TO ME...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> YOU GOT PICS OF IT BRO??? CAN YOU POST IT UP OR TEXT IT TO ME...


Txt me ur email bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Txt me ur email bro


TEXT SENT :thumbsup:...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> TEXT SENT :thumbsup:...


Thanks I sent u the pic


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES


SENT THE PIC OF THE FRAME BRO...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> SENT THE PIC OF THE FRAME BRO...


Got it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Sup pj post some pics


WHATS UP ILL POST SOME PICS SOON WHEN I GET MY INTERNETBACK AT MY HOUSE..


----------



## INKEDUP

I got a bunch but my girl has my laptop and my 3G sucks


----------



## chrismiller

INKEDUP said:


> That's cool! What color r u gonna paint it?


Red candy with patterns and murals


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> Red candy with patterns and murals


That's nice! I recently painted. Bike apple red! I love that color


----------



## INKEDUP

I got the pedal back from the upholstery shop! Looks really nice and classy who can post pics for me?


----------



## chrismiller

yeah haha its my favorite too, 

and im doing a cherry theme trike so its perfect :biggrin:


----------



## chrismiller

Hey INKEDUP what does your lowrider bike look like? 
post up some pics bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> I got the pedal back from the upholstery shop! Looks really nice and classy who can post pics for me?


SEND THEM TO ME N ILL POST THEM BRO...


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> Hey INKEDUP what does your lowrider bike look like?
> post up some pics bro


I got my radical frame on the works, my kids pedal car and I'm gonna go pick up a 12 " for him as well this weekend


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> SEND THEM TO ME N ILL POST THEM BRO...


I'm gonna send em to ur email bro


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> I'm gonna send em to ur email bro


SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:...


Check ur inbox tony


----------



## chrismiller

INKEDUP said:


> I got my radical frame on the works, my kids pedal car and I'm gonna go pick up a 12 " for him as well this weekend


Nice man! My bike is getting sent to get body work done tomorrow


----------



## TucsonMC86

FLEETS PEDAL CAR,,, LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:...


----------



## TucsonMC86

HIS RADICAL FRAME... :thumbsup::h5:...


----------



## chrismiller

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 663165
> 
> 
> HIS RADICAL FRAME... :thumbsup::h5:...


Damn dude that's sick


----------



## Tin-Tin

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 663165
> 
> 
> HIS RADICAL FRAME... :thumbsup::h5:...


real nice homie:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> Nice man! My bike is getting sent to get body work done tomorrow


That's tight!!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 663153
> View attachment 663153
> 
> 
> FLEETS PEDAL CAR,,, LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:...


Thanks bro! Fresh out of the upholstery shop


----------



## INKEDUP

Tin-Tin said:


> real nice homie:thumbsup:



chrismiller 08:57 PM Today 
Originally Posted by TucsonMC86:
Attachment 663165

HIS RADICAL FRAME... ...
Damn dude that's sick




Thank you guys! A lot of work is getting done on this thing


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks bro! Fresh out of the upholstery shop





INKEDUP said:


> chrismiller 08:57 PM Today
> Originally Posted by TucsonMC86:
> Attachment 663165
> 
> HIS RADICAL FRAME... ...
> Damn dude that's sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys! A lot of work is getting done on this thing


NO PROBLEM BRO,, LOOKING GOOD KEEP ON PUSHING... GT UP!!!


----------



## chrismiller

No problem ! 
My frame should be done in several weeks.... Can't wait


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> NO PROBLEM BRO,, LOOKING GOOD KEEP ON PUSHING... GT UP!!!


Thanks g


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> No problem !
> My frame should be done in several weeks.... Can't wait


Mines gonna take longer than that!:/


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

A li something I got working for my niece! 
Body work and paint is gonna be done by me!  1St time painting so don't expect it to be looking like a professional did it!


----------



## INKEDUP

Good luck Juan!


----------



## chrismiller

yeah, haha mines gonna take a long time to get totally finished tho


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Good luck Juan!


Thanks fleet! If i have any questions ill hit u up!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks fleet! If i have any questions ill hit u up!


Simon no problema


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> yeah, haha mines gonna take a long time to get totally finished tho


Mines been the way it is untouched for 7 years already and it's gonna take. Couple more to finish it! Have patience bro!


----------



## chrismiller

damn, yeah your rite haha:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## chrismiller

Hey GT! 

whos bike is the orange one with the "gt" wheels 

i gotta say that is one sweet assss bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

That's Paul's (lilgoodtimescc)
GT edition


----------



## chrismiller

bro that bike is so sweet 

dope bike lilgoodtimescc 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

chrismiller said:


> bro that bike is so sweet
> 
> dope bike lilgoodtimescc
> :thumbsup:


Thank you brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT hopefully I get some update pics with the gt bike soon striping it down n going to get its magic touch


----------



## chrismiller

sweet bro make sure you post up some pics when its done!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT hopefully I get some update pics with the gt bike soon striping it down n going to get its magic touch


Nice pj! Always lookin good


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES to the top


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY 4TH ANNUAL BIKE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO DIFFERENT DATE AND NEW LOCATON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO
BUT WE WILL BE HAVING A MINI SUMMER TIME BLAST BIKE SHOW AND IT WILL BE ON JULY 20,2013 WE WILL BE GIVING BEST OF CATAGORYS
FOR 12,16,20,26 AND PEDAL CARS MORE INFO COMING SOON FLYER COMING SOON SO CHECK BACK


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up! 
Yolo gonna look Good with it's new engraved parts gonna Puck em pretty soon!


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> A li something I got working for my niece!
> Body work and paint is gonna be done by me!  1St time painting so don't expect it to be looking like a professional did it!



we all started somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up GT hopefully I get some update pics with the gt bike soon striping it down n going to get its magic touch


Wassup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wassup bro


Whats up bro how u doing


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## Tin-Tin

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 665314


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 665314


Man U should of kept that 16inch bike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Man U should of kept that 16inch bike


It is still in GOODTIMES
Roswell chapter I believe


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> It is still in GOODTIMES
> Roswell chapter I believe


I didn't know but that cool. At least still in GT


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrismiller

Nice bro :thumbsup: 

did these bikes use to be yours?


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> Nice bro :thumbsup:
> 
> did these bikes use to be yours?


I built the purple one for my cousin! One of my fav bikes and the blue one was a quick built i kept for about 2 months then sold it


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I didn't know but that cool. At least still in GT


Yeah I just haven't seen it since I sold it lol


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:


Wuz up David how r u and ur family?


----------



## chrismiller

INKEDUP said:


> I built the purple one for my cousin! One of my fav bikes and the blue one was a quick built i kept for about 2 months then sold it


Nice!


----------



## INKEDUP

GT UP


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TTT[ :thumbsup:!!!/SIZE]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:inout:


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## oneofakind




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Awwww I hate this phone I can't see pics


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice pics John!


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>





:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## David Cervantes

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## chrismiller

Some nice ass bikes in good times !


----------



## INKEDUP

His daily and his showcar


----------



## David Cervantes

LOOKING GOOD G :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> LOOKING GOOD G :thumbsup:


Thanks David


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


Wuz up pj


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up pj


WHAT UP IM JUST HERE CHILLING AT WORK .. WHATS UP WITH U


----------



## chrismiller

got some new wheels for the trike they are the chrome ones with twisted spokes. does anybody no a good place to get some spokes and nipples on the rim gold plated or where I can buy some. I want to have one chrome one gold and so on....


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHAT UP IM JUST HERE CHILLING AT WORK .. WHATS UP WITH U


Same chillin with the family... Did anybody end up registering for the la show?


----------



## David Cervantes

INKEDUP said:


> Same chillin with the family... Did anybody end up registering for the la show?



im trying to get us some spots they will let us know r you going i been trying to call you


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> im trying to get us some spots they will let us know r you going i been trying to call you


Call me 8053588562


----------



## INKEDUP

chrismiller said:


> got some new wheels for the trike they are the chrome ones with twisted spokes. does anybody no a good place to get some spokes and nipples on the rim gold plated or where I can buy some. I want to have one chrome one gold and so on....


Hit up ce707 he does gold


----------



## INKEDUP

oneofakind said:


>


Nice!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

chrismiller said:


> got some new wheels for the trike they are the chrome ones with twisted spokes. does anybody no a good place to get some spokes and nipples on the rim gold plated or where I can buy some. I want to have one chrome one gold and so on....


Semd them to jagster or manny bike shop get gold plating


----------



## INKEDUP

GT ...


----------



## chrismiller

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BIKE BE IN LA SUPER. DECIDED TO GO


----------



## viejitocencoast

sup goodtimers any 1 know how I can get ahold of Sonia a # or email? thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

viejitocencoast said:


> sup goodtimers any 1 know how I can get ahold of Sonia a # or email? thanks


Sonia from Ventura ???


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT BIKE BE IN LA SUPER. DECIDED TO GO


Idk if I'm gonna take anything yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Idk if I'm gonna take anything yet


Did u PRE reg already ?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Did u PRE reg already ?


Nope I didn't have time it was sold out by the time I had my reg tray to send it out


----------



## INKEDUP

Good morning GT riders


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Nope I didn't have time it was sold out by the time I had my reg tray to send it out


Same here i just found ome for myself. Hopefully lot og gt pre reg


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Same here i just found ome for myself. Hopefully lot og gt pre reg


Well from Ventura I think only one pre reg


----------



## INKEDUP

And maybe 818


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Well from Ventura I think only one pre reg


OOOO WELL I NEED TO GET ON THE GT FACEBOOK ASAP TO REMIND PEOPLE.. I NEED TO BE ADDED ASAP


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> OOOO WELL I NEED TO GET ON THE GT FACEBOOK ASAP TO REMIND PEOPLE.. I NEED TO BE ADDED ASAP


I don't use Facebook anymore but we need to have a meeting on Sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I don't use Facebook anymore but we need to have a meeting on Sunday


We see what's up.


----------



## INKEDUP

If its gonna happen we should start arranging it by now


----------



## TucsonMC86

YEAH I TRYED TO REG BUT THEY SAID NO,,, IF ANYONE KNOWS OF A SPOT FOR SALE LET ME KNOW... ALSO NEED WRIST BANDS TOO...


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> We see what's up.





INKEDUP said:


> I don't use Facebook anymore but we need to have a meeting on Sunday



SO MEETING ON SUNDAY???


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> SO MEETING ON SUNDAY???


I would like to have a meeting... There's a lot of stuff to catch up, new ideas to bring to the table,comments,suggestions whatever's on mind we gotta bring it up at a meeting...LA would be a great place since a lot of chapters are getting together


----------



## David Cervantes

INKEDUP said:


> I would like to have a meeting... There's a lot of stuff to catch up, new ideas to bring to the table,comments,suggestions whatever's on mind we gotta bring it up at a meeting...LA would be a great place since a lot of chapters are getting together





:thumbsup:x2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I would like to have a meeting... There's a lot of stuff to catch up, new ideas to bring to the table,comments,suggestions whatever's on mind we gotta bring it up at a meeting...LA would be a great place since a lot of chapters are getting together


I
We will get somethjng going this sunday.  so everybody can put in there 2cents


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I
> We will get somethjng going this sunday.  so everybody can put in there 2cents


Sounds good....


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Sounds good....


X2... SEE ALL THE GOODTIMERS THERE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> X2... SEE ALL THE GOODTIMERS THERE...


See u there tony! When r u coming?


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> See u there tony! When r u coming?


WILL BE GOING FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER WORK,,, WANTED TO GO TO THE GAME BUT WON'T MAKE IT... SORRY I HAVEN'T HIT YOU BACK UP BEEN BISSY WITH WORK...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> WILL BE GOING FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER WORK,,, WANTED TO GO TO THE GAME BUT WON'T MAKE IT... SORRY I HAVEN'T HIT YOU BACK UP BEEN BISSY WITH WORK...


Orale text me when ur on ur way...which game r u talking about?


----------



## TucsonMC86

SIMON I WILL... N THE DODGERS GAME FRIDAY NIGHT...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Orale text me when ur on ur way...which game r u talking about?


WE ARE DOING DODGER NIGHT WITH GOODTIMERS. 40 TICKETS ARE SOLD AND ONLY HAVE 2 LEFT


----------



## INKEDUP

Ohh I didn't know that....I guess it's a little late


----------



## INKEDUP

Getting it ready


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 668891
> 
> Getting it ready


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:,,, YOU GOT A SPOT IN THE SHOW???


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:,,, YOU GOT A SPOT IN THE SHOW???


Thanks bro yeah hopefully I get someone to take it on Friday since I have to work


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks bro yeah hopefully I get someone to take it on Friday since I have to work


THATS COOL BRO,,, I HAVEN'T GOT ONE... YOU DON'T WANT TO TAKE IT SATURDAY???


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS COOL BRO,,, I HAVEN'T GOT ONE... YOU DON'T WANT TO TAKE IT SATURDAY???


I work as well:/


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> I work as well:/


DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO,,, WHAT TIME YOU ROLLING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY???


----------



## INKEDUP

Ill probably get there around 11 
My lady doesn't like waking up early! Lol
Wbu?


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Ill probably get there around 11
> My lady doesn't like waking up early! Lol
> Wbu?


HAHA YEAH I DON'T LIKE WAKING UP EARLY EITHER... N I DON'T KNOW YET,,, WE WILL SEE...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> HAHA YEAH I DON'T LIKE WAKING UP EARLY EITHER... N I DON'T KNOW YET,,, WE WILL SEE...


Lol I do if I have to...


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY MINI SUMMER TIME BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW WE WILL BE HAVING IT AT DON JOSE RICOS TACOS ADDRESS IS 24651 ALESSANDRO BLV. MORENO VALLEY, CA 92553 FLYER WILL BE POSTED TODAY SO CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO ROLL IN TIME WILL BE FROM 7 TO 9 A.M. SHOW TIME WILL BE FROM 10 TO 3P.M.


----------



## INKEDUP

GT up


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Lol I do if I have to...


HAHA SAME HERE...


----------



## INKEDUP

My pedal car won't make it to the show:/


----------



## INKEDUP

Hey pj do u still want me to take the 16" tomorrow?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Hey pj do u still want me to take the 16" tomorrow?


HOLD ON TO IT FOR RIGHT NOW BRO. I END UP PAYING A BILL THAT POP OUT OF KNOW WHERE IM LOW ON FEDS RIGHT NOW.. BUT I DO WANT IT BUT NOT RIGHT NOW. :tears:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HOLD ON TO IT FOR RIGHT NOW BRO. I END UP PAYING A BILL THAT POP OUT OF KNOW WHERE IM LOW ON FEDS RIGHT NOW.. BUT I DO WANT IT BUT NOT RIGHT NOW. :tears:


Alright g


----------



## INKEDUP

Congrats to all my riders who made it to Torres
U guys were shining
And also the new rides that bust out were great like always up to GOODTIMES standards
Quality over quantity we keep bringing them both together!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good job to all the goodtimers that put it down and came out of state to hit this show. Tucson,socal,ventura,west side,east la,utah out there repn. 3 times back to back to back we took home mest members. Gt next stop fresno lets stay pushing goodtimers


----------



## chrismiller

how it going GT? good luck on the wins . 
i cant wait till my trikes done so i can take it to all the shows


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

We all looked good at the torres empire show :thumbsup: now next is fresno  
GT up!


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> We all looked good at the torres empire show :thumbsup: now next is fresno
> GT up!


How's it going with ur bike Juan


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> How's it going with ur bike Juan


Its goin good! Gonna get all my engraved parts back real soon  hows ur projects?


----------



## INKEDUP

Cool cool!
Well pedal car is getting upgraded little by little body work on my radical is getting there and hopefully this weekend I get to go pick up a 12" for my lil one


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Cool cool!
> Well pedal car is getting upgraded little by little body work on my radical is getting there and hopefully this weekend I get to go pick up a 12" for my lil one


Thats wassup! Is any of u goin to fresno besides david n wayne?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

chrismiller said:


> how it going GT? good luck on the wins .
> i cant wait till my trikes done so i can take it to all the shows



Cant wait to see the trike.bust out.brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt pushing and.busting out with new rides. Thats right GT up


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thats wassup! Is any of u goin to fresno besides david n wayne?


Idk I haven't asked any of my cousins
I can't go I'm really tight on money right now
Hard having a family of ur own lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt pushing and.busting out with new rides. Thats right GT up


GT up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

11 more days to pre reg for Fresno deadline. Send it in asap


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Idk I haven't asked any of my cousins
> I can't go I'm really tight on money right now
> Hard having a family of ur own lol


Ooo and yea i bet


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ooo and yea i bet


How's ur pedal car coming along?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> How's ur pedal car coming along?


Its sitting there lol gotta stip spending my money n start buying paint lol but i suck at saveing lol


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> :thumbsup:


Whazzzzzzz up playuh


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Its sitting there lol gotta stip spending my money n start buying paint lol but i suck at saveing lol


I'm the same
Vegas is almost here an I haven't save up for shit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


Who placed on Sunday?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

mr.widow-maker said:


> Whazzzzzzz up playuh


Not much bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Who placed on Sunday?


I know david me tiger and west side bike. Not sure who else


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know david me tiger and west side bike. Not sure who else


Which ones the west side bike?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Which ones the west side bike?


Vago bike the 16inch browm


----------



## INKEDUP

Ohh that's cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodtimes lets start sending im your pre reg for vegas. Sent mines in today. Go for most members


----------



## INKEDUP

I will send mine on Monday this year I'm taking a new bike and the pedal car


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I will send mine on Monday this year I'm taking a new bike and the pedal car


Nice what kind of bike u busting out with


----------



## INKEDUP

A 12" this time lol


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> A 12" this time lol


U got lil tiger now


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U got lil tiger now


It's not a lil tiger
I still have to go pick it up


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:... TUCSON CHECKIN IN...


----------



## INKEDUP

Sup tony how u doing


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> It's not a lil tiger
> I still have to go pick it up


Nice u keeping it street


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:... TUCSON CHECKIN IN...


What up goodtimer


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice u keeping it street


Lol nope going for a mild again! Lol
I want my lil one to be able to ride it in 2-3 years


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Lol nope going for a mild again! Lol
> I want my lil one to be able to ride it in 2-3 years


I still have my lil girl lil tiger. Havent had time to fix it .


----------



## GTColorado

SUP GOODTIMERS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I BEEN IN HERE GT UP


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I still have my lil girl lil tiger. Havent had time to fix it .


Get it ready for Vegas bro


----------



## INKEDUP

GTColorado said:


> SUP GOODTIMERS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I BEEN IN HERE GT UP


What's good bro how u been?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GTColorado said:


> SUP GOODTIMERS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I BEEN IN HERE GT UP


What up goodtimer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Get it ready for Vegas bro


I probably wont start to next year. Start year with new bike


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm in Rancho Cucamonga at the ppg center getting certified!


----------



## GTColorado

INKEDUP said:


> What's good bro how u been?


I been coo same shit different day hows the rest of the fam doing


----------



## GTColorado

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up goodtimer


How you doin bro


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I probably wont start to next year. Start year with new bike


The lil 12"?


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up David


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> The lil 12"?


Yea if not. Sell it and start a 16 radical. Gt bike ready get burn out i feel like


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


What up


----------



## INKEDUP

....


----------



## LopezCustoms

SoCal in tha houseeeeeee lol what up fam


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> ....


Thank u bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LopezCustoms said:


> SoCal in tha houseeeeeee lol what up fam


What uppppp


----------



## INKEDUP

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:inout:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES EAST LA BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:x:HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING COMES IN TIME FOR FRESNO..


----------



## Clown Confusion

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :x:HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING COMES IN TIME FOR FRESNO..


it better lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clown Confusion said:


> it better lol


IM COMING AFTER SUGAR RUSH ...LOL ... JK..


----------



## Clown Confusion

lol and aztac is coming after us lol


----------



## azteca de oro

Clown Confusion said:


> lol and aztac is coming after us lol


La Reina AZTECA see u in Fresno .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clown Confusion said:


> lol and aztac is coming after us lol


Lol yup we see who places first


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

azteca de oro said:


> La Reina AZTECA see u in Fresno .


See u there brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Clown Confusion

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol yup we see who places first


i wanna try to get a pic with all 3 of our bikes together


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clown Confusion said:


> I
> I wanna try to get a pic with all 3 of our bikes together


Im down bro just let me know when at the show


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> :wave:


Whatsup bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up bro


What up ink u goimg to fresno


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up ink u goimg to fresno


I wish I could bro
I'm gonna be baptizing my lil one so ima be broke for a while lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I wish I could bro
> I'm gonna be baptizing my lil one so ima be broke for a while lol


Do it at the car show lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do it at the car show lol


Fuck I wish I could!
Have fun out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Fuck I wish I could!
> Have fun out there


HAHA ALWAYS VEGAS THEN.. FOR SURE I WILL..


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HAHA ALWAYS VEGAS THEN.. FOR SURE I WILL..


We will shine...bikes with new makeups are getting work done


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> We will shine...bikes with new makeups are getting work done


Yessir hopefully we take most members. Got bike club trying to beat us for that. But that wont happen : D


----------



## Clown Confusion

Ur going to get again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Clown Confusion said:


> Ur going to get again


Hopefully lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yessir hopefully we take most members. Got bike club trying to beat us for that. But that wont happen : D


Well just to say that there will be at least 5 bikes that have never been to Vegas...


----------



## INKEDUP

Clown Confusion said:


> Ur going to get again


Last year our goal was achieved...if it happens again it will just be a plus


----------



## CE 707

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up bro


same old thing trying to get ready for vegas how bout you hows everything


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whatsup bro


hey how are you bro whats new what casino are you guys staying at this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> hey how are you bro whats new what casino are you guys staying at this year


Same old same.just getting ready for fresno. How about your self. We are staying at circus circus. That the gt spot for vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Well just to say that there will be at least 5 bikes that have never been to Vegas...


Yea. I think also utah busting out with mew bikes and sgv coming out to new bikes


----------



## INKEDUP

CE 707 said:


> same old thing trying to get ready for vegas how bout you hows everything


Same bro gotta get going on the new project
Hopefully I get to keep this one this time


----------



## INKEDUP

GT bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Same old same.just getting ready for fresno. How about your self. We are staying at circus circus. That the gt spot for vegas


cool ill see you out there bro looking forward to finely meet you


----------



## CE 707

INKEDUP said:


> Same bro gotta get going on the new project
> Hopefully I get to keep this one this time


thats whats up bro you busting it out at the show


----------



## INKEDUP

CE 707 said:


> thats whats up bro you busting it out at the show


Yes that's my goal
Are u doing something new for ur daughter?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea. I think also utah busting out with mew bikes and sgv coming out to new bikes


Who owns the steelers bike?


----------



## CE 707

INKEDUP said:


> Yes that's my goal
> Are u doing something new for ur daughter?


 yea after this year all new parts


----------



## INKEDUP

CE 707 said:


> yea after this year all new parts


That's cool bro once I get started on my sons bike I'm gonna get back and start building my frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> cool ill see you out there bro looking forward to finely meet you


Same here brother. Are u going to fresno


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Who owns the steelers bike?


Jesse owns the bike. And also the blue one that bought from the utah chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I got to up date this topic with pics. I don't have internet no more


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Jesse owns the bike. And also the blue one that bought from the utah chapter


Oh that's cool! SGV right?


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Oh that's cool! SGV right?


Yea that's sgv


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP FAM, HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN AWHILE BEEN WORKING ALOT... HOW'S EVERYONE???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> [CO
> LOR="#000080"]WHATS UP FAM, HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN AWHILE BEEN WORKING ALOT... HOW'S EVERYONE???[/COLOR]


Whats up tony. How u been bro.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Whats up GT! Well 1st i wannna say tha ks for the people that voted me as vice president  gonna give it my all so that our chapter looks good out there! GT UP! 
And also abd update on yolo! I talked to my engravee and he said that the chrome guy should have em done by this week and for tigger we gonna reupholster her turntable :] GT up! :thuqmbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Whats up GT! Well 1st i wannna say tha ks for the people that voted me as vice president  gonna give it my all so that our chapter looks good out there! GT UP! 
And also abd update on yolo! I talked to my engravee and he said that the chrome guy should have em done by this week and for tigger we gonna reupholster her turntable :] GT up! :thumbbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Whats up GT! Well 1st i wannna say tha ks for the people that voted me as vice president  gonna give it my all so that our chapter looks good out there! GT UP! 
And also abd update on yolo! I talked to my engravee and he said that the chrome guy should have em done by this week and for tigger we gonna reupholster her turntable :] GT up! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Whats up GT! Well 1st i wannna say tha ks for the people that voted me as vice president  gonna give it my all so that our chapter looks good out there! GT UP!
> And also abd update on yolo! I talked to my engravee and he said that the chrome guy should have em done by this week and for tigger we gonna reupholster her turntable :] GT up! :thuqmbsup:


That whats up juan. Give u amd ur sisters props. Are u guys still goimg to fresno


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

New stuff for gt edition for fresno. Should be getting everything by this weekn


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That whats up juan. Give u amd ur sisters props. Are u guys still goimg to fresno


Yeah bro we are and thanks bro!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> New stuff for gt edition for fresno. Should be getting everything by this weekn


Nice can't wait to see them!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

What up GT? Phoenix Kustoms cruising through showin some love.


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up tony. How u been bro.


BEEN GOOD JUST STARTED ON MY CAR N WAITING TO SEE WHERE I CAN GET CUSTOM PARTS FOR MY BIKE, WANT SOME FOR VEGAS... HOW YOU BEEN???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TucsonMC86 said:


> BEEN GOOD JUST STARTED ON MY CAR N WAITING TO SEE WHERE I CAN GET CUSTOM PARTS FOR MY BIKE, WANT SOME FOR VEGAS... HOW YOU BEEN???


 Need some custom handle bar's?


----------



## TucsonMC86

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Need some custom handle bar's?


NOT HANDLE BARS WAS LOOKING TO GET SOME PEDALS STEERING WHEEL CONTI KIT N SOMETHING TO HOLD MY PLAQ BEHIND MY SEAT MADE UP JUST HAVEN'T FOUND ANYONE YET...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP FAM, HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN AWHILE BEEN WORKING ALOT... HOW'S EVERYONE???


Wuz good tony


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Whats up GT! Well 1st i wannna say tha ks for the people that voted me as vice president  gonna give it my all so that our chapter looks good out there! GT UP!
> And also abd update on yolo! I talked to my engravee and he said that the chrome guy should have em done by this week and for tigger we gonna reupholster her turntable :] GT up! :thumbbsup:


Lookin good Juan!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah bro we are and thanks bro!


When are u guys leaving


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> What up GT? Phoenix Kustoms cruising through showin some love.



Whats up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> NOT HANDLE BARS WAS LOOKING TO GET SOME PEDALS STEERING WHEEL CONTI KIT N SOMETHING TO HOLD MY PLAQ BEHIND MY SEAT MADE UP JUST HAVEN'T FOUND ANYONE YET...


U can hit up crazy kutting. Or if u can draw out a design u can hit up manny bike shop. Does nice custom work


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Lookin good Juan!


Thanks bro!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When are u guys leaving


Friday i believe n what about u guys?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Friday i believe n what about u guys?


Im going to try to go friday morning. Did u guys get ur pre pre reg already in mail


----------



## INKEDUP

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 678998


Sexxxy


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Im going to try to go friday morning. Did u guys get ur pre pre reg already in mail


The rest have but mines and my sister hasent :/ so if they aint here by tommorow ima call again


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Im going to try to go friday morning. Did u guys get ur pre pre reg already in mail


The rest have but mines and my sister hasent :/ so if they aint here by tommorow ima call again


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sexxxy


Paint still not done
More flakes and candy


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up bro


 NM trying to sell some bike parts so I can get my trike project up and running. you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> The rest have but mines and my sister hasent :/ so if they aint here by tommorow ima call again


Yea same here. I havent got mines. Im going to do the same


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Paint still not done
> More flakes and candy


Purple always a nice paint to work with.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> NM trying to sell some bike parts so I can get my trike project up and running. you?


nice. Its going to look good. What happen to the green radical no more to it ?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Purple always a nice paint to work with.


It is it's gonna be in vegas


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea same here. I havent got mines. Im going to do the same


I called and he said to be patient lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> I called and he said to be patient lol


Lol juan be patient bro..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> It is it's gonna be in vegas


Nice . Cant wait to see it bro. Its a girls frañe ?


----------



## INKEDUP

Yes sir


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol juan be patient bro..


Lmao! P.j be patient! Lol.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> nice. Its going to look good. What happen to the green radical no more to it ?


 I have it put aide while I get other projects finished, have three atm that need finished.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lmao! P.j be patient! Lol.


How yolo coming out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Yes sir


GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I have it put aide while I get other projects finished, have three atm that need finished.


Damn busy guy. but i rather get the green one finish thats a bad ass frame.


----------



## INKEDUP

I received the handlebars and crank for BUBBLES they look sick!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I received the handlebars and crank  for BUBBLES they look sick!


Thats a nice come up  like those parts


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How yolo coming out


Alrite :/ lol hopefuly the guy has my parts ready monday!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Alrite :/ lol hopefuly the guy has my parts ready monday!


Damn guy is laggn huh... Nothing yet on the pre reg ?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn guy is laggn huh... Nothing yet on the pre reg ?


Yeah he is and no not yet wbu?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah he is and no not yet wbu?


Na not yet. There laggn i bet we got out door.


----------



## INKEDUP

To the top


----------



## INKEDUP

I think I'm gonna sell my radical 20" frame
GT members first
Any takers?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na not yet. There laggn i bet we got out door.


Fuk it will rep GT hard outside!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Fuk it will rep GT hard outside!


I want the ac


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I think I'm gonna sell my radical 20" frame
> GT members first
> Any takers?


What why


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I want the ac


Nite show? Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What why


I don't have time for it not space I stay too busy at the shop and I rather spend my money on my lil ones rides


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz good tony


WHATS UP BROTHER HOW YOU BEEN?



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U can hit up crazy kutting. Or if u can draw out a design u can hit up manny bike shop. Does nice custom work


COOL, DO YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT DRAWS UP PARTS OR SOMETHING?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn busy guy. but i rather get the green one finish thats a bad ass frame.


 Yea, maybe bring it back out in 2015 with a new look.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Nite show? Lol



Thats right huh. I for got


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BROTHER HOW YOU BEEN?
> 
> 
> 
> COOL, DO YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT DRAWS UP PARTS OR SOMETHING?


Na i usally draw up my own parts. Or if u have an ideal. I can do it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I don't have time for it not space I stay too busy at the shop and I rather spend my money on my lil ones rides


Damn that sucks. but at the same time yup ur right spend it on the lil one


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BROTHER HOW YOU BEEN?
> 
> 
> 
> COOL, DO YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT DRAWS UP PARTS OR SOMETHING?


I've been good and you?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that sucks. but at the same time yup ur right spend it on the lil one


That's how it is lol...


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na i usally draw up my own parts. Or if u have an ideal. I can do it


I WAS WANTING A STEERING WHEEL, PEDALS, CONTINUE KIT N SOMETHING TO HOLD MY PLAQUE BEHIND MY SEAT...



INKEDUP said:


> I've been good and you?


SAME HERE, GETTING READY FOR VEGAS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE. YOU GOING???


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> I WAS WANTING A STEERING WHEEL, PEDALS, CONTINUE KIT N SOMETHING TO HOLD MY PLAQUE BEHIND MY SEAT...
> 
> 
> SAME HERE, GETTING READY FOR VEGAS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE. YOU GOING???


Yes bro ill be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> I WAS WANTING A STEERING WHEEL, PEDALS, CONTINUE KIT N SOMETHING TO HOLD MY PLAQUE BEHIND MY SEAT...
> 
> 
> SAME HERE, GETTING READY FOR VEGAS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE. YOU GOING???


Alright u going with manny bike shop right ????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> That's how it is lol...


Yup. Crazy being a dad huh. I still trip out being a dad sometimes lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Yes bro ill be there


COOL SEE YOU THERE...



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright u going with manny bike shop right ????


YEAH I WAS GOING TO GO THERE...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

BUMP FOR THE GT HOMIES.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> BUMP FOR THE GT HOMIES.


What up G


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up G


Was upp homie not much just chilin was up with you..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was upp homie not much just chilin was up with you..


Same old shit with me getting ready for fresno. Ur bike looking clean G i like the new patterms n murals


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Same old shit with me getting ready for fresno. Ur bike looking clean G i like the new patterms n murals


Thats was up homie goodluck out ther..thanks homie thise foo couldve done better nd actully done wat i told him to do nf not fuck my rims up.nd for my murals cant conplain got wat i paid for..


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Got my confirmation p.j! I outdoors! 
Have u gotten urs?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Got my confirmation p.j! I outdoors!
> Have u gotten urs?


Im out doors to. But i havent got my confirmation paper yet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats was up homie goodluck out ther..thanks homie thise foo couldve done better nd actully done wat i told him to do nf not fuck my rims up.nd for my murals cant conplain got wat i paid for..


Still looks good.bro.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Still looks good.bro.


Its dose but it coulve lookt better..


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES


4 life


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Im out doors to. But i havent got my confirmation paper yet


What time u going to setup?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

L.a bound to go pick up my parts! :thumbsup: GT UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> L.a bound to go pick up my parts! :thumbsup: GT UP!


Come threw i want to see the parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> What time u going to setup?


like 1or 2 ill be in fresno


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking good riders


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Come threw i want to see the parts


Ill post a picture later on the fb topic


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> like 1or 2 ill be in fresno


U gonna set up outside?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ill post a picture later on the fb topic



Fur sure


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> U gonna set up outside?


Yea i got out door


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea i got out door


Its ok tho lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Its ok tho lol


LOL U SAY ITS OKAY.. DONT KICK IT INSIDE THE BUILDING THE DAY OF THE SHOW WHEN ITS 100 DEGREES OVER THERE..LOL.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> LOL U SAY ITS OKAY.. DONT KICK IT INSIDE THE BUILDING THE DAY OF THE SHOW WHEN ITS 100 DEGREES OVER THERE..LOL.


Lol my uncle said its cooling down lol but hey! Ima go inside and follow u! Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol my uncle said its cooling down lol but hey! Ima go inside and follow u! Lol


Lol ill be where the model girls will be jk


----------



## INKEDUP

To the top


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol ill be where the model girls will be jk


P.j go on the GT fb topic :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> P.j go on the GT fb topic :thumbsup:


Looks good bro i like it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt morning bump : D


----------



## KrazyKutting

:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

KrazyKutting said:


> :h5:


What's up brother how everything


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

good job to all the goodtime that went out.there to fresno and put it.down. And congrat on all the wins we took. We all place. : D


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> good job to all the goodtime that went out.there to fresno and put it.down. And congrat on all the wins we took. We all place. : D


Were my bike at :thumbsdown:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Were my bike at :thumbsdown:


sorry goodtimer i for got to post u ip  what next show we goijg to rep GT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> sorry goodtimer i for got to post u ip  what next show we goijg to rep GT


Bakersfield sunday lets roll playuh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bakersfield sunday lets roll playuh


I'll let u know by Thursday . I'm down just got to see someone will cover for me at work


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'll let u know by Thursday . I'm down just got to see someone will cover for me at work


Or might go to santa maría for the softon show.Lil jayson wants to take the charger bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> good job to all the goodtime that went out.there to fresno and put it.down. And congrat on all the wins we took. We all place. : D


 What all did you guys place in?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT UP!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> What all did you guys place in?


Special intrest 1st place
20" street 3rd place 
20" mild 3rd 
20"semi 1st 
20"ful trike 2nd i think 
26" semi 1st and a 2nd bos


----------



## CE 707

congrats on the wins out there the bikes looked good


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up Good Times cc u guys were looking good in fresno :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Special intrest 1st place
> 20" street 3rd place
> 20" mild 3rd
> 20"semi 1st
> 20"ful trike 2nd i think
> 26" semi 1st and a 2nd bos


Nice turn out, good job guys and congrats


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

CE 707 said:


> congrats on the wins out there the bikes looked good


Thanks bro!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Mr.Chop Top said:


> wats up Good Times cc u guys were looking good in fresno :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Nice turn out, good job guys and congrats


The 5 bikes we took all placed :thumbsup: and thanks!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> The 5 bikes we took all placed :thumbsup: and thanks!


 Hope to see you guy's in mesa next year.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TUCSON CHECKING IN :wave:...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

damn haven't beem on here for a min. But GT looking good. Lets get ready for.vegas super show.  GT UP .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> damn haven't beem on here for a min. But GT looking good. Lets get ready for.vegas super show.  GT UP .


GOT TO WORK THIS WEEKEND PLAYER. NEXT WEEKEND PLAYER YOU AND GT CANT MISS IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT TO WORK THIS WEEKEND PLAYER. NEXT WEEKEND PLAYER YOU AND GT CANT MISS IT




Yea i got to work both weekends bro no one wants to trade days.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP WHERE THE GOODTIMERS AT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dam that not firme


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea i got to work both weekends bro no one wants to trade days.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> dam that not firme


YEA BUT ITS ALL GOOD MORE MONEY IN MY POCKET.. FOR MY NEXT MY CAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD GTIMERS JUST WANTED TO STOP BY AND SAY HI.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WAS GOOD GTIMERS JUST WANTED TO STOP BY AND SAY HI.


What's up bro.how everything with u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump gt up


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump bro


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thanks for the.bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition ready.for.soboba show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition ready.for.soboba show


See you there PLAYER GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> See you there PLAYER GT UP


see u there to pimp. Guys.have a safe drive


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ya. Lol u will passin my pad ha


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Where all the goodtimers at


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave:uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Whats Up david and widow


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!! don't forget this Saturday bike show see u bro !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats Up david and widow


Takin the bike apart for vegas more to add. TTT HOPE U GET UP N GOING


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wats up david U READY FOR VEGAS OR WHAT


----------



## David Cervantes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats up david U READY FOR VEGAS OR WHAT


yea


----------



## mr.widow-maker

David Cervantes said:


> yea


:h5:


----------



## INKEDUP

Getting done for Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP

No secrets here


----------



## INKEDUP

818


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump.looking good goodtimers


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave::wave::h5:


----------



## INKEDUP

Booking my hotel room today


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up! 
Sending my pre reg today or tomorrow


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT up!
> Sending my pre reg today or tomorrow


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :wave::wave::h5:


What's up how are you guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Booking my hotel room today


See u there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT up!
> Sending my pre reg today or tomorrow


That right Juan see u there


----------



## furby714

looking good bro wsh cuda been done with my pc but no matter next year mayb next year


INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 733505
> 
> No secrets here


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> looking good bro wsh cuda been done with my pc but no matter next year mayb next year


I don't wanna rush it bro I'm Gonna do some details to it


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## INKEDUP

Bump


----------



## David Cervantes

wuz up GT family


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


>


Lol that me on the bike. And my pirate bike right hand side


----------



## INKEDUP

Anybody got an extra plaque?


----------



## CE 707

David Cervantes said:


>


I remember the guy in the green shirt on the left he was the Prez of the IE chapter back in the day


----------



## INKEDUP

GT to the top


----------



## David Cervantes

wuz up GT family


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump. Hopefully next year come out.somethimg new for gt.bike


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> GT to the top


WHATS UP FLEET :wave::wave:...


David Cervantes said:


> wuz up GT family


WHATS UP DAVID :h5:..


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt bump. Hopefully next year come out.somethimg new for gt.bike


WHAT UP JR :wave::h5:...

HOW ALL THE GOODTIMERS DOING???


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP FLEET :wave::wave:...
> 
> WHATS UP DAVID :h5:..
> 
> WHAT UP JR :wave::h5:...
> 
> HOW ALL THE GOODTIMERS DOING???


Wuz up tony doing body work on my sons bike
Ready for Vegas o que?


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up tony doing body work on my sons bike
> Ready for Vegas o que?


NICE,,, GOING TO BE STARTING A BIKE N PC FOR MY DAUGHTER... N NOT THIS YEAR FOR ME, REALLY WANTED TO BUT HAVING A KID SO WON'T MAKE IT THIS YEAR...


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> NICE,,, GOING TO BE STARTING A BIKE N PC FOR MY DAUGHTER... N NOT THIS YEAR FOR ME, REALLY WANTED TO BUT HAVING A KID SO WON'T MAKE IT THIS YEAR...


Damn bro congrats!!!! It's out first year takin my lil one we r taking his car and bike


----------



## INKEDUP

I got my sons rims! Time for my touch up


----------



## David Cervantes

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP FLEET :wave::wave:...
> 
> WHATS UP DAVID :h5:..
> 
> WHAT UP JR :wave::h5:...
> 
> HOW ALL THE GOODTIMERS DOING???




:wave::wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Whats up brp how u been. Congrats to.u and ur lady. When is the lil one due 



TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP FLEET :wave::wave:...
> 
> WHATS UP DAVID :h5:..
> 
> WHAT UP JR :wave::h5:...
> 
> HOW ALL THE GOODTIMERS DOING???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Whats up david and robert. U guys have a safe drive to vegas and the rest of the goodtimes to.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
GT up!


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Damn bro congrats!!!! It's out first year takin my lil one we r taking his car and bike


THANKS BRO... N THAT'S COOL, GOOD LUCK N HAVE A SAFE TRIP THERE...



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up brp how u been. Congrats to.u and ur lady. When is the lil one due


PRETTY GOOD JUST WORKING TOOO MUCH DON'T HAVE TIME FOR NOTHING ELSE REALLY ... HOW YOU BEEN??? N THANKS BROTHER, SHE'S DUE FEB...


----------



## INKEDUP

Almost ready! Just have to do bondo and paint on my fenders...


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Gt up


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TTT!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> GOODTIMES TTT!!!


That's right!!
I've accomplished my goal! Bike is fully done ready to bust out in vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## lesstime

goodluck fam have fun wish I was there with yall having a GOODTIME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> goodluck fam have fun wish I was there with yall having a GOODTIME


Ooooo man you finally remember ur GT family. Lol jk what's up


----------



## luckcharm818

Hey wats up GOOD TIMERS


----------



## INKEDUP

luckcharm818 said:


> Hey wats up GOOD TIMERS


What's up Alex!


Damn Las Vegas car show was fun!! What a great show...green with envy taking 2nd trike of the year,SoCal,west side placed as well 
Utah,Ventura,west side,SGV,SoCal, we all looked good out there see u guys soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats to all the GOODTIMES.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

What bikes placed?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Congrats DAVID ON THE BEST OF TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

mr.widow-maker said:


> Congrats DAVID ON THE BEST OF TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> What bikes placed?


Minnie's bomb 2nd s.i.
West side ch bike 2nd 16" mild
Socals 16" 3rd place original
Green with envy 1st semi trike 2nd best trike of show 

We had about 15 rides out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Minnie's bomb 2nd s.i.
> West side ch bike 2nd 16" mild
> Socals 16" 3rd place original
> Green with envy 1st semi trike 2nd best trike of show
> 
> We had about 15 rides out there


Nice congrats goodtimers


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Minnie's bomb 2nd s.i.
> West side ch bike 2nd 16" mild
> Socals 16" 3rd place original
> Green with envy 1st semi trike 2nd best trike of show
> 
> We had about 15 rides out there


Nice :thumbsup: who got most members?


----------



## INKEDUP

I don't think they had that award this time and if they did then it was us or elite


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> I don't think they had that award this time and if they did then it was us or elite


How deep was elite?


----------



## INKEDUP

I think about the same I didn't count em


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

congrats on ur wins GT looking good in vegas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

think i remember them saying Riderz IV Life got most members


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice I didn't get to see their bikes...I was inside most of the time and when I went out the damn weather didn't let me take a look at the outside exhibitors


----------



## INKEDUP

My son with his bike,pedal car and his daily in the back


----------



## luckcharm818

Congrats to all the GOOD TIMERS on the wins at vegas


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte

luckcharm818 said:


> Congrats to all the GOOD TIMERS on the wins at vegas


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte

*GOODTIMES any save the dates 2014 for MIDWEST shows ready?? I can start posting up?? if soo send em my way!!  *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro.how everything with u


IVE BEEN GOOD BRO. JUST TAKEING CARE OF THE FAMILY AND KICKING BACK. HOW THE RIDES COMING ALONG?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

luckcharm818 said:


> Congrats to all the GOOD TIMERS on the wins at vegas


What's cracking Alex text me when u get a chance


----------



## luckcharm818

INKEDUP said:


> What's cracking Alex text me when u get a chance


Yah ok g


----------



## INKEDUP

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HOTSHOT956 said:


> IVE BEEN GOOD BRO. JUST TAKEING CARE OF THE FAMILY AND KICKING BACK. HOW THE RIDES COMING ALONG?


That's good bro. My side everything is cool just been working a lot no time for anything no more


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up goodtimers


Wuz up pj how's it going


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT did good at our local show we got 1st and 2nd place GT up!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

That's good Juan! Any pics?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> That's good Juan! Any pics?


NA bro my cameras fucked up


----------



## INKEDUP

Damn that sucks!....


----------



## INKEDUP

GT to the top


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up David...have u guys received the Vegas scores cards yet?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
GT up!


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up juan


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up juan


Nuthing much! Waiting for December lol


----------



## INKEDUP

What's happening in December?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> What's happening in December?


Adding muruals on yolo.


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice I need some for my lil ones bike


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Nice I need some for my lil ones bike


:thumbsup: do it bro!


----------



## INKEDUP

Lol I gotta get some forks sprocket and pedals first...Lil romeo is rolling on stocks and they don't go with the bike


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up GT


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks for the thumbs up David



Wuz up junior


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Happy harvest to all TTT


----------



## INKEDUP

Where's everybody at???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Where's everybody at???


I been working bro. Don't got time to do anything no more. How yams ur family


----------



## INKEDUP

That's good bro gotta make that money! Lol
They're good thanks for asking my lil one really happy with his bike ....we missed u in Vegas bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> That's good bro gotta make that money! Lol
> They're good thanks for asking my lil one really happy with his bike ....we missed u in Vegas bro


I just started with this job week b4 super show and that why didn't go. I work 6 to 7 days a week 12hour + shifts. Ur son bike is nice I like it u going to do any more to it


----------



## INKEDUP

Damn at least is a full time job hope u get to get some Sundays off. How's ur fam doing?
Thanks I will be getting some customs parts soon i will be keeping this one for him...he still can't reach the pedals lol


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## TucsonMC86

GOODTIMES TTT!!! 520 CHECKING IN :wave:...


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good tony long time no talk! What's new g?


----------



## TucsonMC86

YEAH I KNOW BEEN WORKING TOO MUCH, SORRY BRO... N GOT NEW NUMBER... BUT JUST WORKING ON THE PEDAL CAR N BIKE, N TAKING MY CAR APART WHEN I GOT THE CHANCE... HOW YOU BEEN G???


----------



## INKEDUP

No need to say sorry bro u gotta do what u gotta do!
I've been good homie damn cold just hit me I'm working on a frame I'll be selling soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Damn at least is a full time job hope u get to get some Sundays off. How's ur fam doing?
> Thanks I will be getting some customs parts soon i will be keeping this one for him...he still can't reach the pedals lol


Yea that's true. And my family doing food n urs ? Nice bro post some pics. Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> YEAH I KNOW BEEN WORKING TOO MUCH, SORRY BRO... N GOT NEW NUMBER... BUT JUST WORKING ON THE PEDAL CAR N BIKE, N TAKING MY CAR APART WHEN I GOT THE CHANCE... HOW YOU BEEN G???


How the fam doing bro


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea that's true. And my family doing food n urs ? Nice bro post some pics. Lol


Good as well! The kid growing so fast lol pm me ur number


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good Timers wats up!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up Juan any shows coming up out in oxnard?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up Juan any shows coming up out in oxnard?


Novemeber 17 infinite will be having a toydrive


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> No need to say sorry bro u gotta do what u gotta do!
> I've been good homie damn cold just hit me I'm working on a frame I'll be selling soon


THATS WHAT'S UP,,, POST SOME PICS BRO...


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Novemeber 17 infinite will be having a toydrive


Where at,?


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS WHAT'S UP,,, POST SOME PICS BRO...


Ill post some pics later tonight!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Where at,?


College park in Oxnard there this new soccer fields/park they made by Oxnard college


----------



## INKEDUP

"BUBBLES"


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP

"El centenario"


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## TucsonMC86

GT LOOKIN GOOD :boink::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


What's up Cervantes family!


----------



## INKEDUP

TucsonMC86 said:


> GT LOOKIN GOOD :boink::worship::thumbsup:


The GT way bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd it do gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT LOOKING GOOD


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> College park in Oxnard there this new soccer fields/park they made by Oxnard college


Who's gonna roll? I wanna take my sons bike to te show I'm fixing a scratch on it right now for tomorrow


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Who's gonna roll? I wanna take my sons bike to te show I'm fixing a scratch on it right now for tomorrow


Callme! (805)-204-8668 
Jose's rolling with his Lincoln Lucas CJ me n my sister


----------



## Tin-Tin

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 886234


 anymore pics of this one bro?


----------



## INKEDUP

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Callme! (805)-204-8668
> Jose's rolling with his Lincoln Lucas CJ me n my sister


I'll call u tomorrow


----------



## INKEDUP

Tin-Tin said:


> anymore pics of this one bro?


Ill look for more...my homie has it up for sale


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> I'll call u tomorrow


Were meeting up at Jose's house at 8 so if u wanna meet up there


----------



## Tin-Tin

INKEDUP said:


> Ill look for more...my homie has it up for sale


how much homie? not really looking to buy but hmu really would like to see some more pics tho bro:nicoderm:


----------



## INKEDUP

Alright ill hit u guys up in the morning


----------



## INKEDUP

Tin-Tin said:


> how much homie? not really looking to buy but hmu really would like to see some more pics tho bro:nicoderm:


I'm not sure let me ask him


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Daughter lil tiger should be done with all new fresh chrome in 2 weeks


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Daughter lil tiger should be done with all new fresh chrome in 2 weeks


THATS WHAT'S UP BRO,,, POST PICS WHEN YOU GET THE CHANCE... WHO DOING THE CHROME???


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Daughter lil tiger should be done with all new fresh chrome in 2 weeks


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THATS WHAT'S UP BRO,,, POST PICS WHEN YOU GET THE CHANCE... WHO DOING THE CHROME???


Some guy that's 5 min away from me. He did some of the gt parts.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Also waiting for my part to come in so I can gt bike to get painted.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Also waiting for my part to come in so I can gt bike to get painted.


Can't wait to see it done!!!! GT up!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lil tiger new nos head badge came in today. Before and after pic


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking good paul


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank you. Just trying to get her out there she already talking about she going to beat gt edition 0_o lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got the lil tiger grips today. Daughter all happy


----------



## INKEDUP

Damn she's growing up so fast!!! Lol nice she's motivated!
Are u going to the high class cc show?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Damn she's growing up so fast!!! Lol nice she's motivated!
> Are u going to the high class cc show?


Yea bro she really happy. It's almost done bike should be done together this weekn. And no I'm not going to take any days off this year I'm going to save them for next year car show


----------



## INKEDUP

That's good I'll see u around Ill be going to the Christmas party


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Texas bump . We stay reppin TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got my chrome back today and got my bat holder for the lil tiger. Just waiting for my fenders and seat. And I'm probably going to take the bike to get pinstripe


----------



## INKEDUP

Baller!! Can't wait to see it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Baller!! Can't wait to see it


Lol na bro just been saving up. So I can get it all done in one shot lol I have no patient doing lil by lil. That's why original gt bike never finish lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Me and my daughter getting ready for 2014


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top! 
What's up p.j!
What's up Robert!


----------



## INKEDUP

East LA looking good!!

I get u homie I tried doing it ur way but to me it's harder can't save up lol


----------



## INKEDUP

What's up Juan!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> To
> The
> Top!
> What's up p.j!
> What's up Robert!


What's up bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> East LA looking good!!
> 
> I get u homie I tried doing it ur way but to me it's harder can't save up lol


Lol just save ur money. I got the lil tiger back from curly and end up taking the gt bike to manny bike shop see what he can do to it. How ur lil boy bike along


----------



## INKEDUP

It's still the same I'm working on a custom chainguard for it right now hopefully I can send it out to get leafing and stripping some time next month


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> What's up Juan!


Chilling bro! Lol enjoying my vacations! Lol n u?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me and my daughter getting ready for 2014


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro


Bike looking good!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up bro how are you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Bike looking good!!!


Thank you. How u been


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy thanks giving goodtimers


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank you. How u been


Good and ur self?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Happy thanks giving goodtimers


You to have a great Thanksgiving and be safe
GT UP!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm finish


----------



## INKEDUP

It came out pretty clean bro!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank you


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm finish


Nice!! GT up!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank bro


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ventura looking good


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks bro we've been hitting local shows lately just like to good old days lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks bro we've been hitting local shows lately just like to good old days lol


That's good bro. Once I get the gt frame back and new stuff I'll be out there with u guys again. I don't like staying I home and being a parttimer


----------



## INKEDUP

I know what u mean bro
Hope to see u out soon


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I know what u mean bro
> Hope to see u out soon


You coming down to gt Christmas party.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just drop off gt edition frame and parts to manny get his magic touch to it


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You coming down to gt Christmas party.


Yes I'll be there bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just drop off gt edition frame and parts to manny get his magic touch to it


See u ain't no partimer!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Yes I'll be there bro


See u there bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> See u ain't no partimer!


Haha I know but I meant hitting shows. I got that display for sale for the tiger bike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Haha I know but I meant hitting shows. I got that display for sale for the tiger bike


That's exactly what I was thinking it would go perfect with that bike it's gonna get painted that same orange as well


----------



## CE 707

What up guys hope all is well


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking it would go perfect with that bike it's gonna get painted that same orange as well


Motivate him so I can get myself another display lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> What up guys hope all is well


What's up bro how u been


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Haha I know but I meant hitting shows. I got that display for sale for the tiger bike


Lol will talk business! Cause I do want it


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro how u been


Been cool bro waiting for tax time to try an do some upgrades on the kids bikes lol how bout u bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Lol will talk business! Cause I do want it


Alright bro let me know. U can come pick it up at our Christmas party


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> Been cool bro waiting for tax time to try an do some upgrades on the kids bikes lol how bout u bro


I think we all waiting for that day lol but I been good to bro just building and saving $$ for a ride.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

I'll be repping at the highclass show


----------



## oneofakind

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I'll be repping at the highclass show


When is that one ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> TTT


What's up


----------



## CE 707

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I think we all waiting for that day lol but I been good to bro just building and saving $$ for a ride.


Cool your little girls bikes is looking clean


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CE 707 said:


> Cool your little girls bikes is looking clean


Thank you bro she already thinking she going to beat the gt bike lol Might sell it and get her something custom so I know she comes home with a trophy


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When is that one ?


It was today bro but I didn't make it...my lil one woke up with a stomach ache:/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> It was today bro but I didn't make it...my lil one woke up with a stomach ache:/


I hope u boy gets better bro.


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks bro I'm gonna start tearing up his bike apart and send his parts out for engraving just waiting on the sprocket,pedals and forks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks bro I'm gonna start tearing up his bike apart and send his parts out for engraving just waiting on the sprocket,pedals and forks


U getting those parts custom ??? Hey how much u think I can get for my daughter lil tiger


----------



## INKEDUP

Pedals I want some classic looking one but chromed I need a lil tiger sprocket and the forks are deffinately gonna be custom...

Umm maybe about 400-500 bucks it's pretty clean but it's hard to get back what u spent on it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Pedals I want some classic looking one but chromed I need a lil tiger sprocket and the forks are deffinately gonna be custom...
> 
> Umm maybe about 400-500 bucks it's pretty clean but it's hard to get back what u spent on it


Look on eBay u will find some. And alright I was going to put it at 500 ship. I want to sell it an build her a radical


----------



## INKEDUP

U should sell that in no time bro
A 12" radical??

Alright I'll look em up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> U should sell that in no time bro
> A 12" radical??
> 
> Alright I'll look em up



A 16inch or 20inch. 12inch r nice but u can't add to much


----------



## INKEDUP

True u should go with a 16" perfect for her


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:... 520 ROLLIN THRU...


----------



## TucsonMC86

LOOKIN FOR A 16 INCH SCHWINN BIKE FRAME,,, LET ME KNOW IF ANY GOODTIMERS SELLIN ONE OR KNOW OF SOMEONE SELLIN... THANKS...


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up homie how u doing?


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> True u should go with a 16" perfect for her


Good seeing u at the gt party bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP GOODTIMERS :wave:... 520 ROLLIN THRU...


What's up tony how u been bro ready for 2014


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good seeing u at the gt party bro


Good seen u too brother now lets get going we gotta make big plans for 2014


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Good seen u too brother now lets get going we gotta make big plans for 2014


Yes sir I can't wait to come out with a new look with gt edition n lil tiger


----------



## INKEDUP

It will be badass


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> It will be badass


Yes sir they already have Lrm as show up March 29


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Were


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes sir they already have Lrm as show up March 29


I just saw that! If my sons bike is ready by then it will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Were


Don't worry about it u ain't a goodtimer lol jk Arizona where ur from


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I just saw that! If my sons bike is ready by then it will be there


Yea hopefully u can make it.


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm trying my best homie I've never been to mesa lol


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up tony how u been bro ready for 2014


WHATS UP BRO, IM DOING GOOD HOW BOUT YOU AND THE FAM??? N YUPP READY FOR IT, HOW BOUT YOU???


INKEDUP said:


> I'm trying my best homie I've never been to mesa lol


WHATS UP FLEET, HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT, IT'S A GOODSHOW...


----------



## INKEDUP

We'll see brother


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHATS UP BRO, IM DOING GOOD HOW BOUT YOU AND THE FAM??? N YUPP READY FOR IT, HOW BOUT YOU???
> 
> 
> WHATS UP FLEET, HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT, IT'S A GOODSHOW...



We good just getting ready for Xmas. How the lil one doing. How long more


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I'm trying my best homie I've never been to mesa lol


It's a good show. It's worth going with something or not


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's a good show. It's worth going with something or not


Alright I'm discussing it with my girl if the funds are good my lil one will be repping there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Merry Christmas to all the goodtimers


----------



## INKEDUP

Same to u homie and the rest of the fam 
how was ur Christmas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Same to u homie and the rest of the fam
> how was ur Christmas


It was good me and my daughter both happy what we got. She got her tablet and I got my 66 rag top lol and how about urs ??,


----------



## INKEDUP

Damn a 66 rag? A project or ready fr the plaque?
It was fun homie I got to see everybody happy with their presents lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Damn a 66 rag? A project or ready fr the plaque?
> It was fun homie I got to see everybody happy with their presents lol


Na project bro. But it's going to be easy to fix solid body and floors. I have te extra parts that u see damage in the front. And nice u ready for Santa for dam


----------



## INKEDUP

Not bad homie I like it! I'm getting an elcamino 78 gonna drive it for a while then start taking to apart

I'm ready bro I missed it last year but not this year


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Not bad homie I like it! I'm getting an elcamino 78 gonna drive it for a while then start taking to apart
> 
> I'm ready bro I missed it last year but not this year


I got it for really good price. How much u getting it for I just sold mines


----------



## INKEDUP

1500 1owner it's my bosses friend so he hooked me up


----------



## TucsonMC86

YOU GUYS GOING TO THE MAJESTIC PICNIC???


----------



## INKEDUP

That's the plan homie
Are you coming down?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> YOU GUYS GOING TO THE MAJESTIC PICNIC???


Yes sir we will be there are u coming down. How the lil one ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> 1500 1owner it's my bosses friend so he hooked me up


That's what up u got hook up. If I would of new u looking for an elco I would sold u mines cheaper


----------



## INKEDUP

Not really bro I was just lookin for a daily but the homie came up with it because he wants us to paint his Porsche and I told him I needed a car... I wanted that ls clip


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Not really bro I was just lookin for a daily but the homie came up with it because he wants us to paint his Porsche and I told him I needed a car... I wanted that ls clip


I had another elco I was talking about that ran good. But sounds like a good deal


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Is that the TOWTRUCK U DRIVE?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Is that the TOWTRUCK U DRIVE?


I was driving that truck only to pick up the 66. This is my truck


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I had another elco I was talking about that ran good. But sounds like a good deal


Damn for reals? You should've posted it up homie!
I like that tow truck you drive seems like a chill job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I wasn't pushing it to sell That why I didn't put it on here. And thank you it is chill job I sometime get paid to be at home all day


----------



## INKEDUP

Well now u got a 66 g
Damn what a job! I wish mine was like that lol

Ready for tomorrow?


----------



## INKEDUP

Happy. New Years to all my GOODTIMES riders 2014 is the year to shine and the red carpet is where we all gonna be standing at... Big plans for 2014 lets make the best out of it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Well now u got a 66 g
> Damn what a job! I wish mine was like that lol
> 
> Ready for tomorrow?


I'm not going to make it no more  I been working since 3pm and I'm here still working. And got to start work tonight again finish my shift at 2am tomorow and go to disneyland lol I'm going to be tired .


----------



## INKEDUP

I missed it as well brother
My phone ate shit an I woke up late


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Wadd up gt fam TTT jus passing threw


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wadd up gt fam TTT jus passing threw


What's up goodtimer


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up goodtimer


Chillin chillin waitin to get off probation :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Chillin chillin waitin to get off probation :roflmao:


Lol why what u do.


----------



## INKEDUP

Wuz up riders


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol why what u do.


Nothin playuh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Wuz up riders


What it do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nothin playuh


0_o


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What it do


What's good homie how u doing?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What it do


What's good homie how u doing?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> What's good homie how u doing?


I'm doing good just been working how about ur self


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> 0_o


For the plaque lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm doing good just been working how about ur self


Good as well working too much lately...any shows coming up?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Good as well working too much lately...any shows coming up?


Not that I know of bro. The only show I'm going to go is just Lrm show this year. I want to try get the rag ready for Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP

Oh alright g...hopefully u get it done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Oh alright g...hopefully u get it done


There a bike show in az I might want to go to .


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> There a bike show in az I might want to go to .


WHICH ONE IS THAT???


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> There a bike show in az I might want to go to .


Majestics bike show right?...I was wondering if ur going to the uniques show so we can have a meeting with all the chapters that attend and plan the rest of 2014???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> WHICH ONE IS THAT???


This one right here tony. How far is this show from you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Majestics bike show right?...I was wondering if ur going to the uniques show so we can have a meeting with all the chapters that attend and plan the rest of 2014???


Yea we should bro. We hadn't have a gt bike chapter meeting in a while


----------



## oneofakind

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This one right here tony. How far is this show from you


TUSCON IS A GOOD 2 HR DRIVE FROM PHOENIX


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Who going?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

oneofakind said:


> TUSCON IS A GOOD 2 HR DRIVE FROM PHOENIX


That not bad at all. Are u going out there to ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who going?


Going where ? What u taking about willis


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Going where ? What u taking about willis


Az bike show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Az bike show


I can go. Just got to see if the boss cool with it. Be one day trip for me


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea we should bro. We hadn't have a gt bike chapter meeting in a while


For sure bro let me know what's up...we gotta do things like we used to!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I can go. Just got to see if the boss cool with it. Be one day trip for me


Wat u takin


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wat u takin


Gt edition and lil tiger bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> For sure bro let me know what's up...we gotta do things like we used to!


Yea I know what u mean. We been kinda low. We just got to motivated everybody again n get all the bike out there again .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt edition and lil tiger bike


Oh shit u fixed her up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Oh shit u fixed her up


It's getting there I'm just waiting on manny to give me a call


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I know what u mean. We been kinda low. We just got to motivated everybody again n get all the bike out there again .


Exactly we will get everybody out there this year....pm sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> It's getting there I'm just waiting on manny to give me a call


Nice ya i didnt see it when i went


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

INKEDUP said:


> Exactly we will get everybody out there this year....pm sent


What up goodtimers!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Nice ya i didnt see it when i went


Yea I wanted to add more shit. But I'm sending my impala out to get build


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Exactly we will get everybody out there this year....pm sent


Fur sure bro I text you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> What up goodtimers!!


What's up bro see you at your show.


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Fur sure bro I text you


Got it!

GOODTIMES to the top


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I wanted to add more shit. But I'm sending my impala out to get build


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Tttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro see you at your show.


For sure .. If u guys have a idea I the head count pm so I can set u all up in doors unless u prefer outdoors


----------



## INKEDUP

We are gonna get u a head count hopefully within a week bro....


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

INKEDUP said:


> We are gonna get u a head count hopefully within a week bro....


Alright thanks g


----------



## INKEDUP

GOODTIMES


----------



## INKEDUP

To the top


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP

Thinking of repainting it


----------



## David Cervantes

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1035057


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up Robert and David


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good pj how's it going

I'll see you Sunday david


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This one right here tony. How far is this show from you


YEAH IT'S LIKE AN 145 to 2 HOUR DRIVE NOT THAT FAR,,, TUCSON WILL BE AT THAT SHOW... WHAT OTHER SHOW YOU TRYING TO HIT WITH THAT MEETING,,, IM DOWN TO GO???


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHATS UP GT, HAVEN'T BEEN IN HERE IN A WHILE :wave:...


----------



## INKEDUP

Are you down to make the drive in March tony?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good juan


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## mr.widow-maker

BRAND NEW ITEMS 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS 2 TUBES 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++ PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Are you down to make the drive in March tony?


THE DRIVE WHERE BRO??? WHAT SHOW IS IT???


----------



## INKEDUP

Uniques bike show in Moreno Valley


----------



## TucsonMC86

INKEDUP said:


> Uniques bike show in Moreno Valley


HIT ME UP WITH A PM BRO... IM DOWN TO GO...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOODTIMERS lets get them bikes ready! 
Them shows are around the corner!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UP


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT UP


Whats up p.j?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT UP


Is your phone off?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Whats up p.j?


What's up Juan how are u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Is your phone off?


No it's been on. Have you got added to gt bike topic ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

On my way to pick up the gt bike


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> No it's been on. Have you got added to gt bike topic ?


To none bro...


Can't wait to see the bike!!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up Juan how are u


good win? 
By the way the bike is sick af! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> To none bro...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the bike!!


Alright let me see if I can try to add you again


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> good win?
> By the way the bike is sick af! :thumbsup:


Thank u bro that's my last touch to gt edition to I finish my car.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> To none bro...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the bike!!


What are u under in fb ?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright let me see if I can try to add you again


Thanks g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Wha are u under on fb I can't find u


----------



## INKEDUP

Robert gtimer


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Robert gtimer


It's not letting me add you


----------



## INKEDUP

Damn it lol maybe of u ask your dad to try


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm going to tonight


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks bro how's your day goong


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u bro that's my last touch to gt edition to I finish my car.


That can goin to be sick! 
So whats up gor this year?


----------



## INKEDUP

To The Top


----------



## -GT- RAY

HMU if you guys know anyone interested...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/466177-20-lowrider-bike-f-s.html#post19026257


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> HMU if you guys know anyone interested...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/466177-20-lowrider-bike-f-s.html#post19026257


 why


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> That can goin to be sick!
> So whats up gor this year?


Huh lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol


----------



## -GT- RAY

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> why


Only been out like 2-3 times in 2 years....
Dont really need it anymore...


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-GT- RAY said:


> Only been out like 2-3 times in 2 years....
> Dont really need it anymore...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> Lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> TTT


Ttt gt bump


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good david


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT TTMFT
wa
Whats up good timers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT UP almost time for az


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm gonna pick up my sons bike from the pinstriper today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I'm gonna pick up my sons bike from the pinstriper today


Let me know bro if you still want to pick up the Lil tiger for unique


----------



## INKEDUP

Yeah bro most likely yes


----------



## lowdude13

big bump to the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Congrats to tony (TucsonMC86) and his lady on there new born. She cute Lil girl bro


----------



## INKEDUP

Gotta re






clear it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1077225
> 
> 
> Gotta re
> View attachment 1077225
> clear it


Looks good can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1077225
> 
> 
> Gotta re
> View attachment 1077225
> clear it


Your son and my.daughter ready to put in work for.GOODTIMES


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks bro I'll set em up together at the uniques show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

For. Sure.gt up. Are you going.to.az


----------



## INKEDUP

I don't think so bro so Ima drop off your bike once I come back from the show...damn irs wants my money this time


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT bump! 
TTMFT! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I don't think so bro so Ima drop off your bike once I come back from the show...damn irs wants my money this time


Change of plans I'll be there in the am to drop off the bike and chill for a while


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT bump!
> TTMFT!
> :thumbsup:


What's up stranger on this topic lol jk


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Change of plans I'll be there in the am to drop off the bike and chill for a while


Better!!! it's gonna be a good one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Better!!! it's gonna be a good one


Yea if anything I'll just have to leave like at 1230. I'll leave the bike there with you on


----------



## INKEDUP

No problem g...we are gonna bust out princess unique 2 at the show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I can't.wait.to see the new look. I want to.take.gt but.I'm not.going.to.be there all day


----------



## INKEDUP

That would be cool!having a nice line up out there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U know who.else is going


----------



## TucsonMC86

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats to tony (TucsonMC86) and his lady on there new born. She cute Lil girl bro


THANKS BRO, I HAVE TO GET WITH YOU TO ORDER SOME NEW GT GEAR FOR HER, TEXT ME WHEN YOU GOT THE CHANCE... PM ME IF YOU DONT GOT MY NUMBER.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TucsonMC86 said:


> THANKS BRO, I HAVE TO GET WITH YOU TO ORDER SOME NEW GT GEAR FOR HER, TEXT ME WHEN YOU GOT THE CHANCE... PM ME IF YOU DONT GOT MY NUMBER.


Send me a text 3234250030 I lost everybody number


----------



## INKEDUP

I hit up SoCal but they haven't replied...


Congrats on your lil one tony!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I hit up SoCal but they haven't replied...
> 
> 
> Congrats on your lil one tony!


Alright hopefully they can make it


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up! 
Robert getting down with sisters bike! :thumbsup: pics will be up soon!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ur going to Juan?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur going to Juan?


Go where? Uniques?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yes uniques


----------



## INKEDUP

818 will be rolling too


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> 818 will be rolling too


It be good to see them back out.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yes uniques


No bro gotta fix couple thing on the sisters bike n build my new box for turntable


----------



## INKEDUP

New bikes from them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> No bro gotta fix couple thing on the sisters bike n build my new box for turntable


Nice  post some pics when ur finish


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> New bikes from them


I want to do new build after Vegas.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:


 who pinstriped it bro if you dont mind me asking looks really good


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I want to do new build after Vegas.


You should go for it bro or new frame


----------



## INKEDUP

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> who pinstriped it bro if you dont mind me asking looks really good


Lg pinstriping out of Simi Valley bro....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

INKEDUP said:


> Lg pinstriping out of Simi Valley bro....


 thanks homie looks realclean


----------



## INKEDUP

If you want to get something done you can have your bike shipped to me I'll take it to him then I'll deliver it to you at the uniques show


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

INKEDUP said:


> If you want to get something done you can have your bike shipped to me I'll take it to him then I'll deliver it to you at the uniques show


ill let you know homie right now im just trying to focus on getting my part on the bike done then we'll see man ill let you know thanks!


----------



## INKEDUP

Alright g


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> You should go for it bro or new frame


Yea it be for my daughter, I would.have to.sell lil.tiger first


----------



## INKEDUP

Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice  post some pics when ur finish


Yeah bro will do n I gotta redo the tigger Handel bars lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with


Yea me to lol I don't have nothing in mind yet lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Yeah bro will do n I gotta redo the tigger Handel bars lol


Trigger bike coming out.nice. U going to get beat by ur.own sis lol. What u do to.the.handle.bar


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea me to lol I don't have nothing in mind yet lol


Lol better start thinking bro time flies


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Lol better start thinking bro time flies


Lol I have to start. I want to buy my own welding machine n try doing some of the stuff on my own


----------



## INKEDUP

Nothing better than working on your own build!...
I gotta start on princess unique so it can be ready for uniques show...


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Trigger bike coming out.nice. U going to get beat by ur.own sis lol. What u do to.the.handle.bar


Hahaha no I aint hahaha jk idk I'm getting more into her bike now. Lol 
and reweld them one tigger fell off


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT UP 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Nothing better than working on your own build!...
> I gotta start on princess unique so it can be ready for uniques show...


Yea but how will I cut the metal.? Nice can't wait to.see the new look


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Hahaha no I aint hahaha jk idk I'm getting more into her bike now. Lol
> and reweld them one tigger fell off


Lol I'm jp it's.coming out nice paint Job is nice


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea but how will I cut the metal.? Nice can't wait to.see the new look


I used to cut it with scissors special for metalsheet


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Alright I'm probably going to buy the stuff this.weekend


----------



## INKEDUP

Get em at freight tools cheap stuff but they do the job


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Get em at freight tools cheap stuff but they do the job


Lol that exactly where I'm going


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I'm jp it's.coming out nice paint Job is nice


Thanks! 
Possibly a 16" trike  that we bust out for vegas or next year


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol that exactly where I'm going


Lol make sure u find some discount coupons


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks!
> Possibly a 16" trike  that we bust out for vegas or next year


Is that the frame u won?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Lol make sure u find some discount coupons


Lol for sure. So what exact do I need to cut the metal


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Is that the frame u won?


Yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol for sure. So what exact do I need to cut the metal


I'll text u a pic of the tool I use to cut metal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I'll text u a pic of the tool I use to cut metal


Bump cool got it thanks for the help


----------



## INKEDUP

No problem bro whatever you need help with let me know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank u


----------



## INKEDUP

GT up


----------



## INKEDUP

Added the sprocket couldn't send the stuff out to get engraved cuz I wanna be able to show it at the uniques show.....I'm also gonna be adding a pixie chain guard to it I just gotta do a couple mods and paint it for now


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## David Cervantes

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup:


DAYYYYYYYYYYYVID


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good keep up the good work bro


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks bro only the GT way


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good David how's everything going?


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Can't wait to see that bike back out


----------



## INKEDUP

I want to repaint it for Vegas bro...just waiting on her to save up lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I want to repaint it for Vegas bro...just waiting on her to save up lol


I thought u.guys were redoin it.already


----------



## INKEDUP

Not the purple one...right now we are redoing the pink one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Not the purple one...right now we are redoing the pink one


Alright what color r u going with


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

TTMFT! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Alright what color r u going with


Candy pink and magenta with black pink pearl and gold as well

Wuz up juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> TTMFT!
> :thumbsup:


What's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Candy pink and magenta with black pink pearl and gold as well
> 
> Wuz up juan


It's going to look good can't wait to see it. Anything new on ur Son bike


----------



## INKEDUP

I hope so
Not yet just gonna finish the chain guard for now I'm Too busy at the shop:/


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up


Nothing much bro! Whats u with you? How's GT edition?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I hope so
> Not yet just gonna finish the chain guard for now I'm Too busy at the shop:/


Nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Nothing much bro! Whats u with you? How's GT edition?


I been good and ur self how ur bike. And gt edition good just going to fix lil stuff make it right be back at Manny bike.shop


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES AND LATIN WORLD BACKING ME UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEW GLENDALE CITY BIKES FOR COPS..


Throwback


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Throwback


Damn gt bike look clean I kinda wish I could stick to that look.


----------



## INKEDUP

It was a nice clean simple look!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yes it was  gt bump


----------



## INKEDUP

Ready for uniques bro?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Ready for uniques bro?


Kinda of and sorta lol ill be there but I'm having sec thought bout putting in a bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Manny doing some more magic to the bike.


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Manny doing some more magic to the bike.




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

Take gt edition we need it there lol...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Take gt edition we need it there lol...


I won't have all the stuff back on time


----------



## INKEDUP

Wait on that for az  lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Wait on that for az  lol


I know hopefully I can at least make it in the top 3. Lol but that won't happen lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

INKEDUP said:


> Ready for uniques bro?


am not ready lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know hopefully I can at least make it in the top 3. Lol but that won't happen lol


Damn good luck out there bro


----------



## INKEDUP

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> am not ready lol


Hahaha you got less than two weeks bro...shit I do too:/ lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

INKEDUP said:


> Hahaha you got less than two weeks bro...shit I do too:/ lol


gonna be a interesting day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Damn good luck out there bro


Thank u bro.


----------



## INKEDUP

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> gonna be a interesting day


Yes it will!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I got indoor for the gt edition n lil tigers


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I got indoor for the gt edition n lil tigers


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice you guys are gonna be repping hard! GT up


----------



## David Cervantes

INKEDUP said:


> Nice you guys are gonna be repping hard! GT up


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump.gt up


----------



## INKEDUP

Are you gonna take the lil tiger to uniques?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Are you gonna take the lil tiger to uniques?


Yea so far it looks like I'm going still. But I will ha be to leave at 12:30


----------



## INKEDUP

Alright don't worry I'll take care of your stuff


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Alright don't worry I'll take care of your stuff


Alright fir sure thank u


----------



## INKEDUP

No problem g see you sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> No problem g see you sunday


What time is the end of the entrance. Cause I get off at 2am that day


----------



## INKEDUP

6-10:30am


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Alright


----------



## INKEDUP

I'll probably be there by 8


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That the time I'm going to leave my house


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ariztlan said:


> *Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium:
> 
> 1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305.
> 
> Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *
> 
> *The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium.
> 
> *Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*
> 
> *Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!
> 
> For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164
> **
> You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5
> 
> *Have a great Blessed Day.
> 
> *


I'm almost ready


----------



## INKEDUP

Shit I'm missing out on this one


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Shit I'm missing out on this one


Hey ill be there at 10 or 1030 Tomorrow


----------



## INKEDUP

Ok cool so just the lil tiger right? To save you a spot


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Ok cool so just the lil tiger right? To save you a spot


Yea I haven't got the gt parts back


----------



## INKEDUP

Alright cool I'll see you tomorrow bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## INKEDUP

On my way! See you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt had a goodtimes


----------



## INKEDUP

2nd place semi...ready for more upgrades


----------



## INKEDUP

It shined to the maximum...cleanest 12"original at today's bike show


----------



## INKEDUP

1st mild...gotta get it ready for LA show


----------



## INKEDUP

Today was a good day! We didn't roll deep but like always we rolled with quality...GOODTIMES all the way


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Today was a good day! We didn't roll deep but like always we rolled with quality...GOODTIMES all the way


Lol.next year we taking all our junk. Strollers wheel chairs bmx skate board what ever u.can.fine bring it lol gt taking most members lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Hahaha nice pj dont forget your kids foldable strolers too?!hahah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Hahaha nice pj dont forget your kids foldable strolers too?!hahah


Lol we got to do what we got to do lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Just dont try to hard homie...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Just dont try to hard homie...


Na we ain't about that life u know GT. When we come out deep it's show quality.  how you been bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol.next year we taking all our junk. Strollers wheel chairs bmx skate board what ever u.can.fine bring it lol gt taking most members lol


There a problem with what I brought?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

mr.widow-maker said:


> There a problem with what I brought?


What makes you think he's talking about you?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

mr.widow-maker said:


> There a problem with what I brought?


Do u know how to read.? Did I say Zek or widow maker. Nope but I guess your saying your own stuff is junk if your replying to your self. If you have problem give me a call.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Smh :facepalm:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol we got to do what we got to do lol


Arizona just 5 days away you ready lol


----------



## INKEDUP

The homie just called me...he couldn't back us up cuz he ran out of gas and couldn't find the lawn mower to give us an extra entry:/....he's out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Arizona just 5 days away you ready lol


I'm kinda ready. Im still waiting on display n.some parts. How about your Self bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1144761
> 
> 
> The homie just called me...he couldn't back us up cuz he ran out of gas and couldn't find the lawn mower to give us an extra entry:/....he's out


Lol see gt edition on top


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm kinda ready. Im still waiting on display n.some parts. How about your Self bro


Just waiting on my trike display then will be ready


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Just waiting on my trike display then will be ready


That's what up. When r u taking off over there


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what up. When r u taking off over there


Saturday morning bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Saturday morning bro


 That's cool have a safe trip bro.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's cool have a safe trip bro.


You 2 bro


----------



## David Cervantes

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Do u know how to read.? Did I say Zek or widow maker. Nope but I guess your saying your own stuff is junk if your replying to your self. If you have problem give me a call.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David Cervantes said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


What's up David are you ready for az


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na we ain't about that life u know GT. When we come out deep it's show quality.  how you been bro


Right..i know that homie...we did our thing last year ..know wer looking for biger nd better things..been good homie just working on my grind saveing takeing care off things ill see wat i end up for i.e super show in sep..how about you gee


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

mr.widow-maker said:


> There a problem with what I brought?


Am deam sure he aint talking about you zek..i read it over and over nd it dosent meansion you or any one in his comment it sucks nd its stupid wen people start thing nd asuming shit like thise everyone has there yr there show there time to shine some do it better then others. If. A sertain one takes sertain thing. Or a sertain way nd someone thinks there talking about them just shh nd step up nd do it two times better with quality nd tqo times better with quantety nd prof/show that you could walk the walk nd talk the talk. Nd that serntin domeone will realized they wer wrong nd will step up. Nd addmit they wer wrong nd if they dont but they still keep saing the same shit. After you did that then guess wat they wernt talking about you ..nd am sure big homie pj. Wasent writeing that comment directly to you zek. Am sure he was brought up better then that. You just need to know wen to keep your mouth shut homie. You did your thing nd you did wat you did congrats on you most members at uniques bike show dmore power tp you nd your club now. Go. Out ther nd show them you can go all yr with same amount of entries nd next yr you come back with more entrys. Nd that you. Can do it again. Nd that you. Dirent do it just to prof to a club you can come more deeper then them nd next yr you dont show up with not even the half you had the yr before that..look at us. We took 35 last yr thise yr we took 17 wer we deep af no did we care no why cus we want better things then a local bike show thats gotten as big as uniques bike show nd that pull others clubs out off the i.e nd surraundings areas to come on down to one off the biggest bike show today in ca nd wer to deam focus on getting are bikesnd car club togther to prof/show wat we have been can do nd that we can roll with the standers that wer set nd set new ones nd we wernt not only at uniques had 6 bikes a indio show all ox nd mexicali at a ox high school bike show at full effect nd some members from i.e are out there doing big things in life homie step up nd prove wat LF is capable of doing do wat you sai not sai wat you wish you could do come on foo everyone in thise are better then that some arnt spensas if i disd you in any way or any one i just had to get that off my chest cus that shit really did trip me out nd kinda pisst cus its stupid nd spensas to GT fuck man can we just all get along here was dis neseserie nope bu i gate that fact that you went to your topic nd said people wer hateing. Nd shit nd i know for a fact you wer talking about pjs comment..but eyy you know wat they sai out there if the shoes fit you put them on...if it did homie pontelo..lates nd spensas to everyone nd am not trying to DISRESPECT ANYONE WITH.THISE LONG AS UN NESESARY COMMENT LATEZZ...VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## dreamer1

Too long to read^^^^^^^ but I wanna apologize to the gt fam for messing up ur pg wit all this nonsense. ...grasias n see ya guys soon


----------



## INKEDUP

dreamer1 said:


> Too long to read^^^^^^^ but I wanna apologize to the gt fam for messing up ur pg wit all this nonsense. ...grasias n see ya guys soon


What's good dreamer...your new bike looking good homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Right..i know that homie...we did our thing last year ..know wer looking for biger nd better things..been good homie just working on my grind saveing takeing care off things ill see wat i end up for i.e super show in sep..how about you gee


Thats what up foo. Are u going to.build a car.now or.bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Am deam sure he aint talking about you zek..i read it over and over nd it dosent meansion you or any one in his comment it sucks nd its stupid wen people start thing nd asuming shit like thise everyone has there yr there show there time to shine some do it better then others. If. A sertain one takes sertain thing. Or a sertain way nd someone thinks there talking about them just shh nd step up nd do it two times better with quality nd tqo times better with quantety nd prof/show that you could walk the walk nd talk the talk. Nd that serntin domeone will realized they wer wrong nd will step up. Nd addmit they wer wrong nd if they dont but they still keep saing the same shit. After you did that then guess wat they wernt talking about you ..nd am sure big homie pj. Wasent writeing that comment directly to you zek. Am sure he was brought up better then that. You just need to know wen to keep your mouth shut homie. You did your thing nd you did wat you did congrats on you most members at uniques bike show dmore power tp you nd your club now. Go. Out ther nd show them you can go all yr with same amount of entries nd next yr you come back with more entrys. Nd that you. Can do it again. Nd that you. Dirent do it just to prof to a club you can come more deeper then them nd next yr you dont show up with not even the half you had the yr before that..look at us. We took 35 last yr thise yr we took 17 wer we deep af no did we care no why cus we want better things then a local bike show thats gotten as big as uniques bike show nd that pull others clubs out off the i.e nd surraundings areas to come on down to one off the biggest bike show today in ca nd wer to deam focus on getting are bikesnd car club togther to prof/show wat we have been can do nd that we can roll with the standers that wer set nd set new ones nd we wernt not only at uniques had 6 bikes a indio show all ox nd mexicali at a ox high school bike show at full effect nd some members from i.e are out there doing big things in life homie step up nd prove wat LF is capable of doing do wat you sai not sai wat you wish you could do come on foo everyone in thise are better then that some arnt spensas if i disd you in any way or any one i just had to get that off my chest cus that shit really did trip me out nd kinda pisst cus its stupid nd spensas to GT fuck man can we just all get along here was dis neseserie nope bu i gate that fact that you went to your topic nd said people wer hateing. Nd shit nd i know for a fact you wer talking about pjs comment..but eyy you know wat they sai out there if the shoes fit you put them on...if it did homie pontelo..lates nd spensas to everyone nd am not trying to DISRESPECT ANYONE WITH.THISE LONG AS UN NESESARY COMMENT LATEZZ...VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


Whaaaaaat... Lol jk bro and ur right gt don't hate we get motivated.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Too long to read^^^^^^^ but I wanna apologize to the gt fam for messing up ur pg wit all this nonsense. ...grasias n see ya guys soon


Na no worrys brother. It's all good. Ur bike was looking good homie. How u been


----------



## dreamer1

INKEDUP said:


> What's good dreamer...your new bike looking good homie


Same shit different day carnal....grasias ...have a few things in mind I wanna repaint the bike murals n pinstriping..do some engraving too ....still looking for prices n see how long its gonna take...I don't wanna wait for my shit for months....I like tha blue u did to tha frame I sold u yrs ago to tha 16' bike....tha flake was bad ass......any ideas u can shoot this way


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Na no worrys brother. It's all good. Ur bike was looking good homie. How u been


Grasias carnal...was looking for gt but I guess u hide it good cuz didn't see it out ther.....


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thats what up foo. Are u going to.build a car.now or.bike


A bike homie gonna start on my bomba once i get my bike out there..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Grasias carnal...was looking for gt but I guess u hide it good cuz didn't see it out ther.....


Lol I'm just waiting on az show to bust out new paint job.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> A bike homie gonna start on my bomba once i get my bike out there..


What year.ur bomb


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What year.ur bomb


Gonna try to find a 39 truck if not a 36-39master delux


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whaaaaaat... Lol jk bro and ur right gt don't hate we get motivated.


I know right wattttt QUE DIGOOOO?!?! Thats right homie see you at torrez


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol I'm just waiting on az show to bust out new paint job.


Can't wait to see it bro...I just order a few parts from manny....can wait to see em


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Gonna try to find a 39 truck if not a 36-39master delux


Good luck with the build bro. Hit.Pomona swat meet u fine. Good deal


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Can't wait to see it bro...I just order a few parts from manny....can wait to see em


Manny does good work. He going to do lot work for the radical I'm coming out with. But I think u should keep the paint the way it is and add more to it. And u will do good in the semi category


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Manny does good work. He going to do lot work for the radical I'm coming out with. But I think u should keep the paint the way it is and add more to it. And u will do good in the semi category


Yea that's wat I thought bro.....I'm checking out prices for engraving n maybe needs more clear n flake that wat a guy said...wat u think


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Yea that's wat I thought bro.....I'm checking out prices for engraving n maybe needs more clear n flake that wat a guy said...wat u think


I agree with the guy. Just add to it when they do ur patterns tell them u want more to with flake n some stripping to make it pop more. No more ideal for you don't want you to beat gt edition lol jk.


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I agree with the guy. Just add to it when they do ur patterns tell them u want more to with flake n some stripping to make it pop more. No more ideal for you don't want you to beat gt edition lol jk.


Lol.......simon I think I'm a take ur advice bro...grasias n good luck in az


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Lol.......simon I think I'm a take ur advice bro...grasias n good luck in az


Talk to curly he close to ur job if u still work at the casino. He will give u a price n get ur bike dome week or 2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

And thank.u bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Me and my daughter going to hurt some feeling next year 2015. Going to build this up n try to have it ready 2015


----------



## INKEDUP

Can't wait to see it bro!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Can't wait to see it bro!!!


Me to bro. I should be getting the frame back in a month or 2


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice I bet it's gonna be sick! 
I need ideas for my sons bike...next up isengraving and forks for Vegas


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Talk to curly he close to ur job if u still work at the casino. He will give u a price n get ur bike dome week or 2


Orale grasias bro


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Good luck with the build bro. Hit.Pomona swat meet u fine. Good deal


I was thinking that too..hopefully everything turns out as pland...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Nice I bet it's gonna be sick!
> I need ideas for my sons bike...next up isengraving and forks for Vegas


U trying to go custom parts or same parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> I was thinking that too..hopefully everything turns out as pland...



I'm always picking up car bro I'll let u know if I ever run In to anything. That how I got my 66 rag


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U trying to go custom parts or same parts


Well the handlebars and crank are custom made...I wanna add the forks and sissybars...and the pic I sent you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Well the handlebars and crank are custom made...I wanna add the forks and sissybars...and the pic I sent you


U would have to go with twisted parts. Get the lip of the rims engrave and lights and.mirror to


----------



## INKEDUP

That's the plan bro... I wanna get everything done for Vegas and add a lil few more things!
I'm taking your bike to David today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank u bro. And u be done for vegas for.sure. I already talk to.Thomas.he.going.this.year.


----------



## INKEDUP

I just dropped it off... I hope it's up to the level I want it to be bro....we gotta plan everything already for vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I just dropped it off... I hope it's up to the level I want it to be bro....we gotta plan everything already for vegas


Once after ventura car show we will start planning


----------



## INKEDUP

Alright bro that gives me some time to take care of some stuff


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Alright bro that gives me some time to take care of some stuff


For sure.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

On my way to az


----------



## INKEDUP

Have a safe trip


----------



## dreamer1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> On my way to az


Good luck out ther bro......take some pics for us...:naughty: xxx pics thou


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

dreamer1 said:


> Good luck out ther bro......take some pics for us...:naughty: xxx pics thou


Lol I'm trying to go back home. I have the baby momma car lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Have a safe trip


Thank you


----------



## INKEDUP

Post lots of pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good turn out in az gt bike club went to the show looking good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION FIRST PLACE SEMI AND 3RD BEST OF SHOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My daughter Lil tiger 1st place og class


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

David trike. 2nd place semi and 2nd place best of show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Blue trike.looking.good.


----------



## INKEDUP

Congrats PJ and David on your wins! I should be on the next one with you guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Thank u bro. Next up ventura county n then stripping the the gt bike and add more


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u bro. Next up ventura county n then stripping the the gt bike and add more


Who beat envy at Arizona.?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Who beat envy at Arizona.?


Idk I thought the bat man trike won


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

So who won 1st in full trike lol


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thank u bro. Next up ventura county n then stripping the the gt bike and add more


I'll see you there....I hope I can add more to my lil ones before the Ventura show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> So who won 1st in full trike lol


Lol Idk I'm guessing u got beat by hello.kitty


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I'll see you there....I hope I can add more to my lil ones before the Ventura show


Throw some murals on it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

whats good GT?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> whats good GT?


What's up bro. We doing good how u been


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro. We doing good how u been


 been good man, starting fresh with a new look and new club name, hope to expand it in the future.


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> TTT


What's cracking


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT TTMFT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> been good man, starting fresh with a new look and new club name, hope to expand it in the future.


That's good bro what's the name of ur club u starting


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT TTMFT!


What's up Juan


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up Juan


Nothing much bro just chilling n u?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Nothing much bro just chilling n u?


I'm right here working bored. How u been m the bike


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm right here working bored. How u been m the bike


Working and yiur on layitlow! Lol I want a job like that! And its chilleb lol saving money to do muruals and new display


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Working and yiur on layitlow! Lol I want a job like that! And its chilleb lol saving money to do muruals and new display


Lol yup that the triple a paying me to do. And that what's up where u working at now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition getting new stuff for Vegas.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol yup that the triple a paying me to do. And that what's up where u working at now


Ima see of the hiring lol and still at lopez landscaping but just on Saturday hut Im looking for a job after school but no luck


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Ima see of the hiring lol and still at lopez landscaping but just on Saturday hut Im looking for a job after school but no luck


Go to the mall there always hiring. U wouldn't want to work with yowling job ain't worth it. I already hate this job


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's good bro what's the name of ur club u starting


 Endless Passion car and bike club


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's cracking


Not much g...what's new


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Not much g...what's new


Same old crap. Lol and u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt on the move


----------



## INKEDUP

Same old bro haha trying to make this chainguard fit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

U should put the lil tiger one on I think that will look nice


----------



## INKEDUP

I got a lil pixie all cut up already I just have to move the bar where it hold on to the frame


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I got a lil pixie all cut up already I just have to move the bar where it hold on to the frame


Nice u going crome or paint


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt be ready for Vegas  celebrate the 25 at Vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt on the move


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice u going crome or paint


Chrome bro...the bike needs lots of chrome


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Chrome bro...the bike needs lots of chrome


Engrave and chrome


----------



## lesstime

DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



Oooooo look it's lesstime


----------



## lesstime

hahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> hahaha


So that mean ur back on here lol or just today n u won't be back on here in 3 months


----------



## lesstime

idk you want me to come back on here? lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> idk you want me to come back on here? lol


That sound gay :| be nice to see more gt in here


----------



## lesstime

lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> lmao


How u been


----------



## lesstime

ok staying busy working and taking care kids and you ?


----------



## lesstime

I cant load any pics can you do it please


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Which pics and same here getting ready for Vegas so gt edition hurt some feelings.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Word on the street u taking 4 bikes to Vegas this year


----------



## lesstime

we will see what happens


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> we will see what happens


U can't miss the 25th ann.  hope fully u can make it out there


----------



## lesstime

yeah I know its mandatory right


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yeah I know its mandatory right


If I say yea would u go


----------



## lesstime

:thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot::h5: I think we should make it on big years like 25th or 30th etc etc as if you cant all the other years


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot::h5: I think we should make it on big years like 25th or 30th etc etc as if you cant all the other years


Yea every year it should be. I always make it. Last pass 2 years I couldn't


----------



## lesstime

something


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good pj and Thomas glad to see you back...this year we gotta go all hard for our 25th anniversary...be able to take a bikeclub pic in front of the semi!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> What's good pj and Thomas glad to see you back...this year we gotta go all hard for our 25th anniversary...be able to take a bikeclub pic in front of the semi!


Yea we need to push everybody out there. I want to see big line up for 25


----------



## lesstime

sup fam ,,,, yeah be good to get a big pic all the chapters and mebers in fron the truck and have a huge line up with good looking bikes/trike/pedalscars out there


----------



## INKEDUP

Let's get to it... We got time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yea so much time. Less talk more action  I'll be there


----------



## INKEDUP

I will have all of my cousins bikes out there


----------



## INKEDUP

. Throwback...all about quality


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT bump!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'll have 3 out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT bump!


What happening Juan.


----------



## lesstime

am working on it 3-5 possably


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Awwwww shit and we bring show bikes to. Hey Roberto u got the van ready with all those bikes


----------



## lesstime

oh chit a VAN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> oh chit a VAN


Roberto ain't playing games this year he taking all he got we taking most members lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Haha that's how we rolled to Ventura


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Haha that's how we rolled to Ventura


Make sure ain't don't brake down again we can use the van.for the van for the line up to lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Haha I hope not! Although we don't really need it haha


----------



## INKEDUP

Hey Paul can you send me the Easter picnic flyer to my phone?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got it to u. I'll.see u this.Sunday


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

To
The
Top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ttt gt up. I'm ready for ventura show


----------



## lesstime

come pick us up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> come pick us up


Let me know what airport lax or burbank.


----------



## lesstime

boi


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ttt gt up. I'm ready for ventura show


See you here bro!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> See you here bro!


Same here bro


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Gt up.


A lot more!!!


----------



## oneofakind




----------



## INKEDUP

Nice pic john!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Nice pic john!!!!!! :thumbsup:


.I can.see the pic. Amd I also found ur pan u brought to the easter picnic


----------



## INKEDUP

Woohoo thanks bro! Please if you can bring em to the show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Woohoo thanks bro! Please if you can bring em to the show


Fur sure bro I'll bring it to.ventura


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodtimes Oklahoma ripping.


----------



## INKEDUP

Clean rides! That red pedal car has so much detail!


----------



## lesstime

208


----------



## INKEDUP

I just picked up some goodies for my sons bike


----------



## lesstime

show from last weekend took 1st in domestic motorcycles and bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

That's what up we stay pushing. If we ain't at show we at home building


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Just waiting for my dually to come back and I should be back on track with gt edition


----------



## lesstime

yep that's right showing on Saturdays ,building on Sundays with BBQs


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

lesstime said:


> yep that's right showing on Saturdays ,building on Sundays with BBQs


Are those ur bikes or club members they look.good


----------



## lesstime

members are pushing on theres am working on elgringo and car


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Getting the dually ready for road trips to pull the rag and the bikes. Got gt edition getting ready for Vegas and got my 66 rag getting build for next year. GT STAYS PUSHING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Getting the dually ready for road trips to pull the rag and the bikes. Got gt edition getting ready for Vegas and got my 66 rag getting build for next year. GT STAYS PUSHING


66


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodtimes Low rider bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt it's a family thing. Easter picnjc


----------



## lesstime

traded off the town cars and a few Schwinn parts to get these two sexy cars 68 impala custom and a 83 Cadillac 90d out Fleetwood and also got a burban to pull what ever I need


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump that's whats.up


----------



## lesstime

hell yeah now am really set our tire guy just hooked me up with some toyos for the burban for 140 bucks  for all 4 mounted and balanced  heading to Utah in two weeks


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimes Oklahoma ripping.


Damm nice trike and pc hope to see them in our line up soon?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Damm nice trike and pc hope to see them in our line up soon?


I'm trying my best to have everybody from USA bring there bikes to Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP

I hope it happens bro! We must go all out on our 25th anniversary ...


----------



## lesstime

:h5:LET DO IT GT 2014


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm trying my best to have everybody from USA bring there bikes to Vegas


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm trying my best to have everybody from USA bring there bikes to Vegas


:thumbsup: 
Lets make it happen!


----------



## INKEDUP

More goodies coming soon for "bubbles"


----------



## lesstime

just got done with some flake flyin


----------



## lesstime

:/


----------



## INKEDUP

What's wrong with it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's good GT


----------



## INKEDUP

Sup homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Sup homie


Nothing much.chilling before.work n.u


----------



## lesstime

INKEDUP said:


> What's wrong with it?


nothing lol I just messing around lol it looks good laying tape here in a bit then some candy


----------



## INKEDUP

Nice! Send me some pics when you can


----------



## lesstime

tomorrow ill post a few


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Happy easter GT


----------



## INKEDUP

Same to you and the rest of my goodtimers


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt numb


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT GET THE BIKES READY FOR VEGAS. Here.room info


----------



## INKEDUP

Better do this right now lol


----------



## lesstime

playing around


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Looks good


----------



## INKEDUP

To the top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Our gt brother pass away this morning at 8am. Let's spread the word and collect donation to help his family with funeral funds rip Ruben 


http://www.gofundme.com/8lcshk


----------



## INKEDUP

Rip


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT bump! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt east la bump.


----------



## INKEDUP

I gotta start working in my display


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice. Post some pics


----------



## INKEDUP

I will as soon as I get the bases


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's crackn u ready for ventura


----------



## INKEDUP

Almost bro...this frame is giving me a hard time


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1202570
> 
> 
> Almost bro...this frame is giving me a hard time


Lol keep pushing bro it will.get dome right


----------



## lesstime

well I thought I was ready but didn't like it so sanded back down might have it ready going to keep pushin


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol keep pushing bro it will.get dome right


I'm trying bro! If not it will have to wait till the legions bikeshow


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> well I thought I was ready but didn't like it so sanded back down might have it ready going to keep pushin


Take your time bro! Will come out nice once it's done


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Who is ready for the Ventura show?


----------



## INKEDUP

Almost...not done yet


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> Almost...not done yet


See you here then! 
Will call you all later to see where we meet up and what time 
GT up! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

I think we should meet up somewhere Outside the fairgrounds parking..it's easier fore everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

When are u guys moving in?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When are u guys moving in?


Sunday were setting up outside


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

INKEDUP said:


> I think we should meet up somewhere Outside the fairgrounds parking..it's easier fore everyone


We can meet up in front of firestone tires theres a big parking lot there and its not far at all from the fairgrounds


----------



## INKEDUP

Hmm we've met up at the parking lots in the past years


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## lesstime

this should work off to get some lines from the homie


----------



## INKEDUP

Looking good g!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice


----------



## lesstime

thanks guys


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up!
TTMFT


----------



## INKEDUP

I'm ready!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice


----------



## INKEDUP

Just for now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

It's getting close to show time


----------



## INKEDUP

Hell yeah!! I'm excited for this one!!!


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'll be I'm ventura tomorrow. So I.don't have to wake up early Sunday and go to work tires that day


----------



## INKEDUP

What time are you coming?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Like at 9


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Got east la and ventura and sgv and so Cal at a show ventura. We got Yuma hitting bike show in AZ. We got new Mexico repn at street low. We got Utah chapter at bike show today. Can't for get Colorado chapter repn at show today . Every bike place today good work goodtimes. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## INKEDUP

Good morning goodtimers time to get ready for a long day!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Got east la and ventura and sgv and so Cal at a show ventura. We got Yuma hitting bike show in AZ. We got new Mexico repn at street low. We got Utah chapter at bike show today. Can't for get Colorado chapter repn at show today . Every bike place today good work goodtimes. I'll post pics tomorrow


bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> bump


More


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> More


Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up we coming harder this year for Vegas.


----------



## lesstime

Damn GT looking good all over the map ,,,truck didn't let us make it to Utah  so we added a little more to a new trike and bike for the next show


----------



## lesstime

even had to test the bike out make sure it was ride able next up custom parts


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bikes look good Idaho


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT up! 
Whats up? Good Times? 
Congratulations to all who placed! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

Juan I forgot to pick up the shirts!:/


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Juan I forgot to pick up the shirts!:/


I was trying to.fine u. But.we didn't see u


----------



## INKEDUP

Fine for what?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Fine for what?


I meant find sorry. Lol


----------



## INKEDUP

I took off half way throught the trophies...my lil one fell asleep and it was a mission carrying him the bike and his lil car all in one trip lol....they kept calling your number but I didn't see you going up to pick up your trophy


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I took off half way throught the trophies...my lil one fell asleep and it was a mission carrying him the bike and his lil car all in one trip lol....they kept calling your number but I didn't see you going up to pick up your trophy


I thought the trophy on the other side. I was there like a dummy waiting lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: what up GT?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I thought the trophy on the other side. I was there like a dummy waiting lol


Hahaha were you by yourself? I was one of the last to leave the building before going to the awards


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Hahaha were you by yourself? I was one of the last to leave the building before going to the awards


Na I was with the bomb chapter n Westside to.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> :wave: what up GT?


Whats up bro how are u


----------



## INKEDUP

Oh I see...was there a bos for bikes?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up bro how are u


 Nothing much, got the club up to five members over the weekend. still trying to expand to out of state.


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Oh I see...was there a bos for bikes?


Na theres was no bos  I thought there was


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Nothing much, got the club up to five members over the weekend. still trying to expand to out of state.


That's what's up bro. Takes time and ur club will grow to big


----------



## INKEDUP

There was before...idk I felt like the show wasn't the same as before


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> There was before...idk I felt like the show wasn't the same as before


Yea it was kinda dead. What show u hitting next


----------



## INKEDUP

Legions bikeshow hbu?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Legions bikeshow hbu?


I think that one and I really want to go to new mexico show


----------



## INKEDUP

Part of lowrider magazine?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Part of lowrider magazine?


Yea lrm show. I'm going to see who down to roll put in gas


----------



## INKEDUP

Damn I'd be down but work won't let me...till Vegas... I'm down to put some for gas if you take my sons bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Damn I'd be down but work won't let me...till Vegas... I'm down to put some for gas if you take my sons bike


I'll be down give me by deadline pre reg to let u know fur sure if I go.


----------



## INKEDUP

When is the prereg deadline?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I talk to Leroy and said it going to sell out fast. I'm just going to send mines in if I go.or don't go.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

YOLO!
:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I talk to Leroy and said it going to sell out fast. I'm just going to send mines in if I go.or don't go.


Damn how much is it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Damn how much is it?


25 for the bikes


----------



## INKEDUP

Cool send me the link to prereg


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Google nmsupershow pre reg and it will pop up for some reason not letting me copy the link


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

GT to the fullest....can't wait to show what we bringing out


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT bumb!!! 
Whats up FULLTIMERS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> GT to the fullest....can't wait to show what we bringing out


Yes sir we lookin good


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT bumb!!!
> Whats up FULLTIMERS?


What's up.Juan


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I herd this one coming back out


----------



## lesstime

felix messing around


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I herd this one coming back out


Woohoo can't wait to see it back again!


----------



## INKEDUP

lesstime said:


> felix messing around


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Let me know who down to roll to new mexico I got room for 3.


----------



## INKEDUP

I wish I could go! ?...I'll prereg the bike in a lol bit


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> I wish I could go! ?...I'll prereg the bike in a lol bit


U have a month to change ur mind to go lol


----------



## INKEDUP

Lol it's either nm or Vegas and I wanna to to Vegas for a whole week...I'm taking a day off every month cuz I'm taking care of some family issues


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I under stand no.worrys at least ur lil bike will be there repping.


----------



## INKEDUP

Thanks bro I'll get it ready for you


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks bro I'll get it ready for you


No problem


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

"Bubbles" coming out with more upgrades for nm!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> "Bubbles" coming out with more upgrades for nm!


Ventura and east la going tk look good


----------



## INKEDUP

Like always bro!


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Cant wait for vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Cant wait for vegas :thumbsup:


Me to bro  u need room info for Vegas?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Me to bro  u need room info for Vegas?


Yea can you text ut to me? 
(805)204-8668


----------



## INKEDUP

GT up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Damn my pre reg got jack from the mail box. And someone found it on the floor and return it back to me with no money order. I sent it again next day Shipping so I hope they except my pre reg


----------



## INKEDUP

That is some messed up shit man!:/ try calling lowrider


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Yes it is, thank god someone send it back.to me, wrote a letter to lrm and send.it out next day.shipping


----------



## INKEDUP

Ok cool! Hope everything works out...I'm excited for this one even tho I can't be there lol...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Me to bro. I can't wait either.


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt morning bump


----------



## INKEDUP

Pj Were you able to contact lowrider about your letter bro?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Pj Were you able to contact lowrider about your letter bro?


No I'm going to call tomorrow. They should of got it yesterday


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Good morning GOODTIMERS! Lets get the bikes ready for the Santa Barbara nite life car show! GT up! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Good luck.out there santana barbra take.lots of pics


----------



## INKEDUP

Sgv will come out to support!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Pj Were you able to contact lowrider about your letter bro?


Nm got my monet order so I'm good to go


----------



## INKEDUP

Lucky! How did you find out?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

They Called me to let me know they received it, because I wrote them letter what happen to my first mail I sent out


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bunp


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 1244170


Lol.... I was hoping to see her again at last ventura show


----------



## INKEDUP

Haha I don't think she'd go back after how ridiculous she was that day


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Haha I don't think she'd go back after how ridiculous she was that day


Lol I wanted her to have seat on my bike lol yea she probably don't remember


----------



## INKEDUP

Hahaha fuck no! She would've drop it lol...they still haven't cashed my check bro


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT bump!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Hahaha fuck no! She would've drop it lol...they still haven't cashed my check bro


Let me see if I can find the number so u can give them a call


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT bump!


What's up big worm what u got on my forty


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let me see if I can find the number so u can give them a call


Thanks bro...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Thanks bro...


This is the number that called me 5059010826


----------



## INKEDUP

I'll give them a call around noon hopefully they got it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Ok I'm sure they got it.


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up big worm what u got on my forty


Nnothing man! I aint got nothing! Lmao! 
What's up big perm! I mean big worm! lol


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Nnothing man! I aint got nothing! Lmao!
> What's up big perm! I mean big worm! lol


Lol what's good u ready for sonata barbra


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> TTT


What's good did u fine out about.ur pre reg


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol what's good u ready for sonata barbra


Cant go gotta go buy my tux for my graduation coming up and my sister's dress for her graduation as well and we need outfits for our senior activity week so cant go but l.a will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Cant go gotta go buy my tux for my graduation coming up and my sister's dress for her graduation as well and we need outfits for our senior activity week so cant go but l.a will be there :thumbsup:


That's whats up bro graduation first. I regret not going to mines.


----------



## INKEDUP

GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BuMp


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's whats up bro graduation first. I regret not going to mines.


Thanks! :thumbsup: 
why didnt you go to your?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup:
> why didnt you go to your?


I graduated but not on stage


----------



## INKEDUP

What up goodtimers! SGV looking good out there in santabarbara


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT bump! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## INKEDUP

To The Top


----------



## furby714

INKEDUP said:


> To The Top


ey homie I send u a pm u never replied if u come to legions show just bring my PC even if it's not painted gracias


----------



## INKEDUP

furby714 said:


> ey homie I send u a pm u never replied if u come to legions show just bring my PC even if it's not painted gracias


I just got back at you dispensa


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## INKEDUP

Almost show time!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt edition taking alot trophy back


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

My daughter got first place


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sgv


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sgv


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Westside


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Goodtimes took most members


----------



## INKEDUP

GT up!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## INKEDUP

What's good brother!


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Not much just working. What's up with u


----------



## INKEDUP

Same...waiting on some parts bro...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Nice what.kinda parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT UP! ?


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice what.kinda parts


My seat and airkit...I also got some forks done but they haven't been shipped out...did you register for torreS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> My seat and airkit...I also got some forks done but they haven't been shipped out...did you register for torreS?


No not yet when the last day


----------



## INKEDUP

It's the 29th I believe but it got sold out a few days ago...smh


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> It's the 29th I believe but it got sold out a few days ago...smh


Are u for real


----------



## INKEDUP

Yup:/ I didn't think it would sold out this early bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Yup:/ I didn't think it would sold out this early bro


I'm going to see what I can do


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Let's hit lowrider fest in San Diego


----------



## INKEDUP

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm going to see what I can do


Let me know what's up bro...I really wanna go to it!....

I'm down for San Diego


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

INKEDUP said:


> Let me know what's up bro...I really wanna go to it!....
> 
> I'm down for San Diego


So far some of the gt chapters saying there down


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'll be there at la super show now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Sup robert u going to la super show right?


----------



## INKEDUP

If there's a way I can get a spot then yes!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT UP! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT UP!
> :thumbsup:


Hey stranger


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hey stranger


Hahaha whats you name again?? 
I would like to inteoduce myself! 
My name is juan Reyes and im the vice president of good times ventura! 
Nice to meet yo! Hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Lol gt bump.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's good GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

Just sent in the pre registration for vegas! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Just sent in the pre registration for vegas!
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Vegas almost Gt ready


----------



## lesstime

Dreaming on a cloud


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Not much n ur self


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I'm ready for Vegas


----------



## lesstime

Push family. Push GT. 4life


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Anyof you homies get in for vegas?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Anyof you homies get in for vegas?


Yea only 5 bikes out of 40


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea only 5 bikes out of 40


 Damn thats crazy, only one of my members made it in but he said fk it after hearing about the whole issue with lrm.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Damn thats crazy, only one of my members made it in but he said fk it after hearing about the whole issue with lrm.


Yea it sucks big time. Hopefully next year they get there shit together. I'm only going cause our 25th Anniversary party therw


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea it sucks big time. Hopefully next year they get there shit together. I'm only going cause our 25th Anniversary party therw


 was going because it was my moms bike entered and it would of been my last big show for a few years. have projects to finish.


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT bump


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## TucsonMC86

WHAT UP GOODTIMERS, WHERE EVERYONE AT???:dunno:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT UP!
HOW'S EVERYONE DOING? :+1:


----------



## David Cervantes

:wave:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

David Cervantes said:


> :wave:


Were all my Goodtimers at.. hope to see you all March 14th


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO

GT UP! :+1:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Gt up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

???


----------

